# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей

## Mazaykina

*Несмотря на мои многочисленные ПРОСЬБЫ в темах для новичков - НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ материал, написанный НЕ ВАМИ, это продолжается, мало того- происходит еще и  копированием старого материала, взятого здесь же на форуме год и более назад. Это уже вообще - ерунда.
Поэтому администрация приняла решение:
Это единственная тема ДЛЯ ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ ФИШЕК, которыми могут делиться новички, если эти наработки и идеи НЕ ПОДХОДЯТ для выкладывания в другие разделы. 
Если вам нечего ЗДЕСЬ СВОЕГО написать- НЕ ПИШИТЕ НИЧЕГО! 

Больше предупреждать никого не будем. Всем, кого не устраивают эти правила - НИЧЕМ ПОМОЧЬ НЕ МОГУ. В личку не пишите, на почту тоже. Правила ДЛЯ ВСЕХ.  Могут быть исключения, которые решаются в индивидуальном порядке.*

----------


## KAlinchik

*Mazaykina*,
 ОЙ, Мариш, что-то   кажется мне ,что эта тема сильно расти не будет...
Хотя, дай Бог, чтобы я ошибалась...

----------


## VLADDD152

Всем здравствуйте! В этом году принимала участие в СВАДЕБНОЙ ФЕЕРИИ - фестивале свадебных услуг и индустрии торжеств. Выставляю свою программу, может кому и пригодится))

Ведущий: Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Меня зовут Юлия. Я хочу узнать, есть ли среди присутствующих будущие молодожёны, у которых уже намечен день свадьбы и подано заявление в Загс? Поднимите, пожалуйста, руки! Замечательно. Скажите мне, пожалуйста, без чего не обходится ни одна свадьба? (выслушиваю ответы) И всё-таки, ни одна свадьба не обходится без сюрпризов ( конечно, в хорошем смысле этого слова). И сейчас у всех присутствующих здесь пар появится потрясающая возможность выиграть на свою свадьбу очаровательный сюрприз! А какой – скоро узнаем! Итак, есть ли среди присутствующих желающие заполучить этот сюрприз бесплатно? Тогда я прошу желающих влюблённых пожаловать на нашу сцену. ( 5 пар под музыку выходят  участники) 
Для начала давайте встанем в одну ровную линию. Суть конкурса очень прост. Я буду зачитывать вопросы и давать 3 варианта ответов. Право отвечать получит та пара, которая вперёд поднимет руку.  Если даёте верный ответ –делаете  один шаг вперёд, неверный – шаг назад. Таким образом, та пара станет обладателем сюрприза, которая вырвется вперёд всех остальных. Всё понятно? Ну что ж, желаю вам удачи. И мой первый вопрос:
1.	Как жених будет называть мать жены?
А) баба Яга.
Б) теща;
В) подружка;
- 
2.	  Кто написал для молодоженов "Свадебный марш"? 
А) Мендельсон
Б) Скрябин
В) Чайковский

3.	Кого на Руси называли «кислым сватом»? 
А) Отца невесты
Б) Младшего брата невесты
В) друга жениха

4.	Что означает в свадебном словаре слово «рукобитие»? 
А) сговор
Б) отказ от свадьбы
В) запой

5.	Что такое «коксовик»?
А) Повар на свадьбе
Б) Свадебный пирог
В) второй день свадьбы

6.	После скольких лет брака отмечается «жестяная свадьба»?
А) после 8 лет
Б) после 5 лет
В) после 10 лет

7.	Как в древней Руси называлось свадебное торжество?
А) гулянье
Б)  каша
В) каравайник

8.	В какой стране впервые использовали кольца, как символ заключения брака?
А) В Греции
Б) В России
В) в Египте

9.	Ритуальное дерево в Древней Руси под которое сажали невесту во время выкупа
А) Ель
Б) Дуб
В) Берёза

10.	Кто такие «купыри»? 
А) ряженные
Б) гости жениха
            В) гости невесты

11.	В старину свадьбе предшествовало сватовство. А во время сватовства кто был главным действующим лицом?  
А) друзья жениха
Б) Сват
В) Сваха

12.	Именно этот атрибут невесты символизирует ее целомудрие. 
А) свадебный букет
Б) Фата
В) подвязка

13.	Весело проходил в старину свадебный обряд "Выкуп невесты". А что выкупал жених?  
А) приданное невесты
Б) Косу невесты
В) Право на руку и сердце невесты

14.	Кто по русским свадебным традициям вел свадебное застолье? 

А) тамада
Б) Дружко
В) сам жених

15.	В какой стране по постели молодоженов должны сначала побегать маленькие дети, чтобы принести изобилие в новую семью? 
А) Греция
Б) Италия
В) Болгария

16.	Как гласит предание, во Франции невест выбирали именно по умению готовить это блюдо 
А) Омлет
Б) Форель
В) Бизе


17.	У какого народа свадьба начинается ранним утром с пения монахов? 
А) Таиланд
Б) Дания
В) Германия

17.Кем приходится мужу золовка его жены? 
А) двоюродной сестрой
Б) родной Сестрой
В) сводной сестрой

18.	Что паук дарит суженой, чтобы остаться в живых после свадьбы?   
А) комара
Б) МУХУ
В) бабочку


Окончательный розыгрыш. Ведущий задаёт наводящие вопросы.









1.Этот предмет есть в каждом доме, но пользуются им не очень часто. 
2.Этот предмет бывает разных размеров, различных цветов и форм. 
3.В руках опытной женщины этот предмет может доставить удовольствие   и самой женщине, и её семье. 
4.Иногда этим предметом пользуются особо хозяйственные мужчины. 
5.Даже при большом желании этот предмет не купишь в аптеке или ларьке «Союзпечать». 
6.Этот предмет может быть и орудием женщины при разборках с нетрезвым мужем или другом. 
7.Без этого не испечёшь пирога.  (Скалка) 

Ведущий: Итак, у нас есть победители! Как вас зовут? Какой вопрос вас больше всего сбил вас с толку? Ну что ж, как я и обещала, вы становитесь обладателями главного сюрприза! Под аплодисменты мы дарим вам СЕРТИФИКАТ НА БЕСПЛАТНОГО ПУШИСТОГО МЕДВЕДЯ! На вашей свадьбе он станет одним из самых почётных гостей. А мне осталось всем пожелать приятного отдыха и хорошего настроения!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Norma

Конечно это не ново,различных модификаций полно,но очень хочется внести свой вклад в эту темку.
Игра,которую я для себя называю Букет.

_Приглашаю на сцену 4 мужчин(можно и больше если есть нарезки,но по моему мнению здесь главное не переборщить).Предварительно на стул усаживаю девушку(если это свадьба,то конечно-же невесту).Представляю мужчин и объясняю каждому,что сейчас они должны подарить букет девушке,но не просто так,а в танце.Букет конечно беру из искусственных цветов."Итак,вы делаете это в стиле романтика,представте что вы недавно из мест лишения свободы,вы-дарите этот букет в стиле Майкла Джексона,ну и наконец в эротическом стиле".Тот участник,который больше всего понравится девушке,получает приз._

И наконец соответствующая музыка для всех 4 танцев.Заливала впервые,получится ли?http://webfile.ru/4137111
http://webfile.ru/4137177
http://webfile.ru/4137192
http://webfile.ru/4137243

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Не знаю как у вас,но у меня ссылки работают.Только подскажите,как сделать так,чтобы все 4 мелодии выставить через одну ссылку,т.е одной папкой?

----------


## Fomkina

Мне кажется .что герой из мест лишения свободы, да еще на свадьбе как-то не очень.Надеюсь,что в этой роли не жених будет.:wink:

----------


## Гвиола

> недавно из мест лишения свободы


Ага,осужденный по ст.131 УК РФ!!!:biggrin: Во где истерический смех!!!
И на свадьбе живых цветов навалом,бери любой букет(кроме невесты)



> выставить через одну ссылку,т.е одной папкой?


Заархивируй и всё! Архивом на одну ссылку.

----------


## Fomkina

Наталья.а ст.131 УК РФ -это какая статья?Просветите,пожалуйста.

----------


## Гвиола

"Изнасилование"

----------


## snezanabaid

Хочу поделиться ,не скажу что лично МОЁ ,так как идея взята из инета ,а вот всё остальное доработала сама. Проводила на свадьбе где было очень много молодёжи, прошло великолепно. Игра называется Брачный танец".Заготовила карточки ,на которых написано название животных : медведи ,обезьяны ,павлины ,страусы. На танцполе пары ,зрителям говорю что сейчас мы посмотрим отрывок из программы " в мире животных" -брачный танец.
Участникам показываю одну из карточек ,включаю музыку и они изображают этот самый брачный танец ,зрители должны угадать какие животные танцуют. :Aga: при этом обязательно даю подсказки о повадках животных в этот период.
вот ссылка на музыкальное сопровождение. http://files.mail.ru/837CYN 
предпоследними пускала обезьян ,после чего говорила что по теории Дарвина человек произошёл от обезьяны, но танец хомосапиенса разительно отличается :smile, а чем-мы сейчас и посмотрим, тут идёт финальный танец.Прошу пары повернуться лицом друг к другу ,мужчинам положить руки на талию женщинам или приобнять за плечи ,вобщем поза для "медляка" .Почему-то все ожидают что будет звучать медленная композиция, а не тут то было!!!

----------

Леся Тавр (09.07.2017)

----------


## Боровичанка

Уважаемые модераторы, администраторы, и прочие начальники этого форума!  Выскажу свое мнение. На ваш форум пришло много народа. Примерно процентов 25 - это профессионалы. Знатоки своего дела, для которых открыты все темы. Еще процентов 25 - это ваши конкуренты, которые хотят у вас "стырить" что-то новенькое. А остальные (процентов 50 - тех, кто сидит тихо и "тырит" по-тихому - это такие, как я! Не профессионалы!) Люди, которые хотят как-то разнообразить свои домашние праздники и корпоративы. Мы пытались выложить все свои скудные наработки в теме про Новый год. Но её закрыли. Куда ещё тыркаться... Не понятно... Вы уж скажите чётко: те, кто не профессионалы - пошли на фиг с этого форума! Вот я даже не обижусь на такие слова! Я ведь и правда, сама ничего не придумываю. Только немножко переделываю под свой коллектив. И нас таких - очень много!!! Так вот прошу не за себя! А за всех, таких, как я! Дайте хоть возможность выложить свои старые наработки! Вдруг, кому пригодится...Сделайте тему про Новый год для чайников!!!...:frown:

----------


## Fomkina

> "Изнасилование"


 :Oj:

----------


## noroha

Хочу поделиться на зло всем врагам своей наработкой . Я уже третий год подрят работаю Дедо Отмроозом на корпаративах . Для начала выставдяю свою песню перепевку под которую калбасил народ после слова здрасте .Есть ещё варианты .Если интирестно пишите .Могу и минусом и делом помочь .Надеюсь до завтра у модераторов будет настроение и они и эту тему не удалят от нас навсигда .
http://noroha.mylivepage.ru/file/index

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
А понял свою ошибку выкладываю на другом сервери для общего доступа . В эфире буду завтра поздно или послезавтра поздно .
http://files.mail.ru/K13HQH

----------


## Гвиола

*Боровичанка*,Галочка,ты уж меня извини,если я резко! Положи руку на сердце и скажи откровенно,неужели ты будешь пользоваться таким нафталином,пример которого выложен Olaola. Ты по-русски читать умеешь??? Админ четко писала: *не повторяйте материалы форума и тырнета!!!* Теперь вы обижаетесь,что закрыли тему с хламом 20-летней давности! Почему, чуть что и новички начинают одну и ту же песню " я не профессионал,я для себя и для друзей-коллег" Так за что же  должны страдать ваши друзья-коллеги, участвуя в таком АЦТОЕ? Разве кто-то отказал вам в помощи на форуме? Да, я первая ломанусь помогать,если просьба будет выглядеть,ну приблизительно так " Ребята,есть идея,провести Новый год по теме " Встреча знаков Зодиака!" Пока придумала,что все приглашенные садятся за столы, согласно своему знаку: Стрельцы к Стрельцам,Близнецы к Близнецам и т.д. Подготовила то-то и то-то, а дальше ступор! Помогите!!!" 
А выкладывать пропахший нафталином материал, да ещё обижаться,что его не пропускают (а он казался таким шедевром!),это моветон! ИМХО.

И кстати,если нужен тырнетский материал,зачем тогда форум? На просторах тырнета барахла навалом!

----------

Ritulya993 (25.04.2017)

----------


## Наталюшка

*Гвиола*, Наташ, резко, но справедливо!  :Ok:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> И кстати,если нужен тырнетский материал,зачем тогда форум? На просторах тырнета барахла навалом!


На этих просторах нужно уметь еще и отыскать это барахло... А "форум предлагает набор разделов для обсуждения. Работа форума заключается в создании пользователями тем в разделах и последующим обсуждением внутри этих тем. Отдельно взятая тема, по сути, представляет собой тематическую гостевую книгу"... где идет обсуждение и размещение информации по заданной теме!... 

.. А другому участнику форума, ведь абсолютно *не обязательно* читать, не интересную для него тему!!!... И сообщения!!! 



ИМХО здесь:  :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=765

----------


## Norma

> Мне кажется .что герой из мест лишения свободы, да еще на свадьбе как-то не очень.Надеюсь,что в этой роли не жених будет.


Всегда есть на вечере кто-то блатной или претендующий на это,особенно когда под градусом.Я же вижу,кого на эту роль выбираю,а кого романтиком делаю-обычно жениха.Тем более эта безобидная Мурка.


> И на свадьбе живых цветов навалом,бери любой букет(кроме невесты)


Я бы не хотела,чтобы моим букетом,который подарила от всей души размахивали.Тем более им обычно выделывают такие перуэты,что редкий букет выдержит.:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
 :flower: 


> .. А другому участнику форума, ведь абсолютно не обязательно читать, не интересную для него тему!!!... И сообщения!!!


*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Хочу поделиться на зло всем врагам своей наработкой . Я уже третий год подрят работаю Дедо Отмроозом на корпаративах . Для начала выставдяю свою песню перепевку под которую калбасил народ после слова здрасте


*noroha*,
 Я в восторге от вашей песни,представляю как зажигает публику.Мой Дед Мороз исполнял песню-переделку Макаревича "Мы в такие шагали дали,что не очень-то и дойдешь",слова которой много раз выставляли на форуме и в инете.Записали на студии,сделали темп побыстрее,проходила вседа на ура(исполнял ее почти в самом начале).Люди стоя аплодировали(особенно когда понимали,что исполняет сам Дед Мороз).Очень бы хотела выставить ее на ваш суд.Но она уменя на минидиске и как ее сюда выложить,не имею понития.Может подскажете?

Очень хочется получить минус,можно?:rolleyes:Надеюсь на это у меня есть право?Или только с разрешения модераторов? :Tu:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Ну задайте конкретный вопрос по празднику, на него ответят, мы вместе порассуждаем, подумаем, как решить вашу проблему. Вы получите новые знания, мы - возможность поделиться, предостеречь, да и поучиться на ошибках, пусть даже ваших


Не соглашусь, Оль.... Не так все это!... Уже больше месяца лежит моя просьба в теме "Новогодняя мастерская" : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129340    ... и ни один из старожилов (читай профи) не откликнулся... видно все, увы... заняты перепиской (выяснением прав) с новичками а не творчеством... хотя и ссылка на просьбу на моем посте внизу (всегда видна)).... 

Обратила внимание и откликнулась только Наташа (ТАМАТА) - заметь.... новичок!




> Пигмалион, и все-все!У вас были прекрасные нарезки и классная идея что-то придумать, смастерить с них что-то.Все съехали с темы.
> может стоит подумать


Жду!!????

----------


## shoymama

*ПИГМАЛИОН*
А вот я туда ВАЩЕ не хожу, в эту тему, потому и не вижу. Своего полно, если честно. Мог бы и в личку стукнуться. Новички, кстати, это делают с завидным упорством и постоянством и ничуть не стесняются :biggrin:

Кстати, новенькое я уже придумала. Заходи, с тобой - поделюсь. Желательно в скайпе

И еще, поскольку это тема для СОБСТВЕННЫХ наработок: если нужна песня коровы (для передачи эстафеты тигру, например), то вот, пожалуйста, писала в прошлом году. Минусок тоже есть.

*Песня коровки* 
на мотив песни «Танцуй, Россия!»

Здрассте, люди, как дела?
А на праздник к вам пришла
Ура! Я к вам пришла!
Я в Китае не была
Я из Раши прибыла
Удивлены? Ну и дела!

Танцуй Россия и все народы
Я самой молочной и точно не склочной коровьей породы
Танцуй Россия! Привет! Здорово!
А мы зажигаем, мычим и брыкаем в год черной коровы

Нет фигуры, вот облом
Но в груди большой объем
Такой большой объем
Мне б на конкурс красоты
Навела б я там понты
Мечты... Это все  мечты...

Танцуй, Россия! Мне Зорька имя.
А у меня самое- саамое- самое красивое вымя!
Танцуй Россия! Привет! Здорово!
А мы зажигаем, мычим и брыкаем в год черной  коровы


Или песня нового русского быка:

*Песня нового русского быка*
На мотив песни «Мы, друзья, - перелетные птицы»

Мы, быки – не какие-то птицы
Да на птиц нам вообще наплевать
Любим мы потусить за границей
С длинноногою телкой гулять

Потому, потому мы и в порядке
Что копытами в бизнесе бьем
Первым делом, первым делом - делай бабки
А все тонкости и нежности – потом.

Нам, быкам, все под силу реально 
Мы, в натуре, ребята, дельцы 
Золотые тельцы натурально 
Мы по жизни ваще молодцы 

Потому, потому мы и в зефире, 
Что умеем от жизни все брать 
Мы копыта и рога порастопырим 
И на кризисы нам наплевать!

----------


## ЛенИнг

> Не соглашусь, Оль.... Не так все это!... Уже больше месяца лежит моя просьба в теме "Новогодняя мастерская" : http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129340    ... и ни один из старожилов (читай профи) не откликнулся... видно все, увы... заняты перепиской (выяснением прав) с новичками а не творчеством... хотя и ссылка на просьбу на моем посте внизу (всегда видна)).... 
> 
> Обратила внимание и откликнулась только Наташа (ТАМАТА) - заметь.... новичок!


Захотелось заглянуть в "Новогоднюю мастерскую", но увы... Хоть скажите, о чем там? Очень жаль, что мы, извините, "рожей не вышли". Может быть, все-таки дадут взглянуть, но только, наверно, после Нового года. Конечно, со многими сторожилами я согласна, что не стоит выкладывать многостраничные избитые сценарии, но стоит сделать скидку: если человек из глубинки, ему только подключили интернет и для него все впервые. И ему очень хочется поделится с кем-то, услышать мнение коллег. Неприятно читать ответы некоторых, уважаемые ведущие. Не надо нас так резко одергивать. Вообще не собиралась вступать в полемику, но, видимо, прорвало.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

Лен.... есть еще тема: Форум сайта in-ku.com - Организация работы - Школа тамады! (для начинающих) ... Загляни туда! :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> И еще, поскольку это тема для СОБСТВЕННЫХ наработок: если нужна песня коровы (для передачи эстафеты тигру, например), то вот, пожалуйста, писала в прошлом году. Минусок тоже есть.


Умничка, Оль! :wink: Про бычков  :Ok: ..... Тока вот тема СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки *вновь пришедших пользователей*   :biggrin:... Уж сами чета позаблудились :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Боровичанка

> Боровичанка,Галочка,ты уж меня извини,если я резко! Положи руку на сердце и скажи откровенно,неужели ты будешь пользоваться таким нафталином,пример которого выложен Olaola.


Наташа, я не обижаюсь... На обиженых воду возят!!!:biggrin:  




> Так за что же  должны страдать ваши друзья-коллеги, участвуя в таком АЦТОЕ?


В прошлом году ко мне на юбилей (а он в мае) приходили Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Для моих гостей это было впервые, хохотали до слез. Хотела выложить эту сценку. А теперь уже и не знаю: вдруг это тоже нафталин...???

----------


## noroha

*noroha*,
 Я в восторге от вашей песни,представляю как зажигает публику.Мой Дед Мороз исполнял песню-переделку Макаревича "Мы в такие шагали дали,что не очень-то и дойдешь",слова которой много раз выставляли на форуме и в инете.Записали на студии,сделали темп побыстрее,проходила вседа на ура(исполнял ее почти в самом начале).Люди стоя аплодировали(особенно когда понимали,что исполняет сам Дед Мороз).Очень бы хотела выставить ее на ваш суд.Но она уменя на минидиске и как ее сюда выложить,не имею понития.Может подскажете?

Да подскажу . Берёте проигрыватель минидисков подсоединяете его линейный выход , к линейному входу компьютера и через практически любой аудиоредактор записываете в режиме онлайн .Подробнее в личку , лучше по скайп .

----------


## noroha

А минус пожайлуста для всех .Пользуйтесь люди добрые .А я побежал на заказ . Косить , косить , косить !!!:biggrin: :flower: kuku
http://files.mail.ru/H6GEV1

----------


## Ильич

Уважаемые новички. У нас есть "запасной аэродром" где вы можете выложить свои материалы и посмотреть чужие наработки.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## noroha

Да и спасибо вам Norma . Что хоть вы откликнулись . А то я подумал что новый год волнует только меня .
А вот сценарий для новогоднег о сенакоса .

Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки
СЦЕНАРИЙ  для новогодней вечеринки 
в кафе–баре, ресторане (40-60 мин.) 

Все гости хором зовут: «Дед Мороз! Снегурочка!» 

( Звучит музыка, входит Снегурочка): 
-- Здравствуйте, ребята! Я так спешила к вам на праздник и вот я здесь! С Новым  годом! С Новым счастьем! А где же Дедушка Мороз? Разве он не с вами? Я-то думала, что опаздываю…Значит, у нас беда! Не успеваем мы всех поздравить вовремя, разъехались по разным местам с Дедушкой и разминулись. Но вас хотели поздравить непременно вместе! Я думаю, что Дед Мороз просто забыл, куда идти и ходит где-то близко! Друзья, поможем Дедушке нас побыстрее найти? Для этого мы отправим Деду Морозу послание-телеграмму, как это сейчас называется, СМС. А придумаете его вы, я помогу. У меня есть заготовка, а вам нужно назвать несколько прилагательных (12 шт.), любых! (Для тех, кто забыл, прилагательное отвечает на  вопрос «какой?» «какая?» «какие?»). 
( Снегурочка заполняет пробелы в заготовке прилагательными, которые называют гости):
ТЕЛЕГРАММА 
«____________ Дедушка Мороз! Все ______ гости с нетерпением ожидают 
твоего ______ прихода. Новый Год – это самый _____ праздник в году. 
Мы с ______ настроением будем петь для тебя ______ песни, танцевать 
______ танцы! Наконец-то наступит ______ Новый Год! Так что открывай 
поскорее свой ______ мешок и вручай нам ______ подарки. С уважением 
к тебе, ______ тётеньки и ______ дяденьки!»  

( Снегурочка зачитывает всем телеграмму, которая получилась). 
С.:     Отправлено!
		РАЗДАЁТСЯ ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ ЗВОНОК. 
С.:     Дедушка звонит! Алло! 
Д.М.: Алло! Внученька, получил я ваше сообщение. Буду с минуты на минуту! 
С.:     Друзья, а мы давайте дружно позовём Деда Мороза, чтоб он не ошибся дверью! 
		ВСЕ ЗОВУТ: «ДЕД МОРОЗ! ДЕД МОРОЗ!»
ЗВУЧИТ ФОНОГРАММА «ТЫ ДАЛЕКО» (Н.Басков, Т. Повалий ).
ДЕД МОРОЗ ВЫХОДИТ С ПЕСНЕЙ:
Д.М.:	    Я прошёл все дороги, я искал, ребята, вас сто дней.
          	    Холода и дороги, и вот я в кругу своих друзей!
С.:    	    Дед Мороз, ты посмотри: я тебе лишь только намекаю.
          	    Знаешь, время не ждёт, я таю, таю, таю.
Припев: Пусть будем мы далеко, между нами города, города.
                Здесь сегодня, впрочем, как и всегда: «С Новым годом, друзья! Ура, ура!»
                Пусть будем мы далеко, между нами города, города.
                С Новым годом поздравляют друзья, Дед Мороз и внучка Снегурочка! 
Д.М.:      Сколько дней пролетело, мы не виделись уж целый год! 
                Знаю, все вы хотели, чтобы мы пришли под Новый год! 
С.:          Вам его я подарю, лишь для вас сегодня стараюсь, 
                Эту сказку продлить пытаюсь, таю, таю.
Припев: (1 раз). 		ПРОИГРЫШ.
Припев: Пусть будем мы далеко, между нами города, города.
                Здесь сегодня, впрочем, как и всегда: «С Новым годом, друзья! Ура, ура!»
Д.М.: Ай, да молодцы, ребята! Как дружно Дедушку встречают, хлопают, подпевают!
           Таких ребят, Снегурочка, мы просто не можем не поздравить с праздником! 
С.:      Дедушка Мороз, где же ты был? Мы с ребятами волновались! 
Д.М.:  Не нужно волноваться, ребята! 
	Ведь всегда новогодней порою я шагаю по этой земле, 
	И звёзды горят надо мною, мерцая в ночной тишине.
	Я весело, бодро шагаю, в дома и дворцы захожу,
	Везде я знакомых встречаю, везде я друзей нахожу.
	Но счастлив встречаться я с вами, родные мои малыши…
	Горячий привет я вам посылаю от ДедМорозной  моей души!
	Год промчался с нашей встречи,
	Вот и мы, и вы опять пришли.
	Крепче руки, шире плечи, возмужали, подросли!
	Так уж сделано на свете: глянь, а вы уже не дети!..
С.:      Но не смотря на то, что ребята давно выросли, иногда так хочется вернуться в 	детство. Правда, друзья?! А ведь эту сказку может подарить только Дед мороз!
	Ребята! Будем сегодня веселиться и отрываться беззаботно, по-детски?!
Д.М.:  Ребятки, а как вы готовились к приходу Деда Мороза и снегурочки?
			(«ХО-РО-ШО!»)
	Как не красиво Дедушку обманывать! Я вижу, что плохо подготовились: 
	бокалы все пустые, мальчики трезвые… Не хорошо! А ну-ка быстренько на-
	полнили бокалы девочек и свои!
С.:      Дедушка Мороз, ты, наверно, что-то хочешь сказать ребятам?
Д.М.:  Да, ребятки.
	Сорван листочек последний, снят со стены календарь.
	Ждёт уж давно с нетерпеньем за дверью стоящий январь.
	В ярких огнях карнавальных час наступает его,
	Так пусть же со звоном бокалов хрустальных 
	Входит в ваш дом торжество!
	С Новым Годом! С Новым счастьем!
					ВСЕ ГОСТИ ПЬЮТ.
С.:      Как хорошо ребята поддерживают тосты! А как они умеют веселиться и    
	праздновать Новый год, мы сейчас проверим! Да, ребята?  («ДА!») 
	Тогда поиграем!
Д.М.:  Есть одна игра для вас: загадки говорю сейчас.
	Я начну, вы продолжайте, на вопросы отвечайте!
С.: 	Дедушка, а можно первую загадку загадаю я?
Д.М.:  Загадывай!
С.:      У него румяный нос, сам он – бородатый.
	Кто же это?       ( ДЕД МОРОЗ) 
	Правильно, ребята!
Д.М.:  С кем Мороз играет в прятки? В белой шубке, в белой шапке?
	Знают все его дочурку, как зовут её?	(СНЕГУРКА)
Д.М.:  Дед Мороз идёт с подарком, на бровях кусочки льда.
	Под луной мерцает ярко снеговая…	(БОРОДА)
Д.М.:  На дворе мороз крепчает, нос румянит, щёки жжёт,
	А мы с вами здесь встречаем развесёлый…	(НОВЫЙ ГОД)
Д.М.:  Летом нас пугают грозы, а зимой страшны…	      (МОРОЗЫ)
Д.М.:  С неба падают зимою и кружатся над землёю 
	Лёгкие пушинки – белые…	(СНЕЖИНКИ)

С.:      Дедушка, а тебе не кажется, что эти загадки для наших ребят очень просты?!
	Посмотри: ведь мальчики и девочки у нас большие! Загадай-ка им загадки 
	посложнее, так сказать, для взрослых!
Д.М.:  Есть такая загадка.
	Кто это такой: косоглазый, маленький, в белой шубке, в валенках?
		(ЧУКОТСКИЙ ДЕД МОРОЗ) 
С.:	Дед Мороз, а не забыл ли ты, для чего мы сюда пришли?
Д.М.:  Конечно нет, Внученька! Ведь мой мешок полон подарков!
С.:	А чтобы получить подарки, нужно порадовать Деда мороза: стишок	 
	рассказать, песенку спеть, можно и танец станцевать!
Д.М.:  Начнём раздавать подарки с этой девочки (мальчика). Что ты подготовила
	(подготовил) для Дедушки Мороза?

ЕСЛИ ГОСТИ САМИ НЕ ХОТЯТ НИЧЕГО РАССКАЗЫВАТЬ, ПЕТЬ, ИМ 
ПРЕДЛАГАЮТСЯ ЗАРАНЕЕ ПОДГОТОВЛЕННЫЕ ФАНТЫ С ЗАДАНИЯМИ:
«ОТГАДАЙ ЗАГАДКУ», «ВЕСЕЛО СПОЙ ПЕСНЮ», «ПРОДОЛЖИ ДВУСТИШИЕ»,
«ПРОИЗНЕСИ НОВОГОДНИЙ ТОСТ», «РАССКАЖИ НОВОГОДНИЙ АНЕКДОТ» 
И Т.Д.
ЗА ВЫПОЛНЕННОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ ИЗ ФАНТА ДЕД МОРОЗ ИЗ МЕШКА ДАЁТ 
ПОДАРОК. ЕСЛИ ПОДАРКИ ОГРАНИЧЕНЫ, «ФАНТЫ» МОЖНО НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ.

Д.М.:  А есть ли среди присутствующих любители шампанского? 

( КОНКУРС «БРЫЗГИ ШАМПАНСКОГО» : ВЫЗЫВАЕМ 3-4 ЧЕЛОВЕКА ) 
		(ИМ ДАЮТ ПО БОКАЛУ ШАМПАНСКОГО) 

С.:	Дедушка Мороз, ну, что же здесь сложного: выпить шампанского?!
Д.М.:  Выпить – не сложно, но Дедушка хитрый. Сейчас ребята будут есть 
	шампанское чайными ложками!!!
КАЖДОМУ УЧАСТНИКУ ВЫДАЁТСЯ ЛОЖКА.  ПОБЕЖДАЕТ ТОТ, 
КТО БЫСТРЕЕ ВСЕХ СПРАВИЛСЯ С ЗАДАНИЕМ.
Д.М.:  Молодец! Держи подарочек от Дедушки Мороза! 
	Ребята и загадки все отгадали, и выпили уже. А потанцевать хотите?

		(КОНКУРС «ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ» : ВЫЗЫВАЕМ 5 ПАР ) 

Д.М.:  Сейчас, друзья, вы танцуете, как хотите, под музыку, которую услышите.
	Когда музыка закончится, мальчики становятся на одно колено, поднимают
	руку; а девочки, держась за неё (Снегурочка покажет), оббегают вокруг 
	мальчиков, садятся им на колено и поднимают ручку вверх.
С.:	Самая медленная пара выбывает из игры, а побеждает пара, честно 
	выполняющая все условия и самая быстрая! А мы с Дедушкой будем вни-
	мательно за всеми следить! 

	ПОБЕДИТЕЛИ ПОЛУЧАЮТ ОТ ДЕДА МОРОЗА ПОДАРКИ.


(КОНКУРС «РИСОВАЛЬНЫЙ»: 2 КОМАНДЫ)
	Пишут на время эпитеты, «Какой Дед Мороз?», чья команда больше.
	Рисуют Деда Мороза: каждый участник по одной части тела.
Дед Мороз и Снегурочка оценивают. Побеждает «дружба».
(КОНКУРС «ТАНЦЕВАЛЬВЫЙ КОМАНДНЫЙ»: 2 КОМАНДЫ) 

Предлагается станцевать:
	танцуют только руки
	танцуют только ноги
	только лицо: рот, глаза, уши
	«самый тихий танец» (без музыки). Засмеялся – команда проиграла.
	«самый высокий танец». Прыгают, кто выше; поднимут кого-то на руки.
	«самый низкий танец». Кто первым ляжет на пол.
КАКОЙ-ЛИБО КОМАНДНЫЙ КОНКУРС ИЛИ ОБА МОЖНО ОПУСТИТЬ, ЕСЛИ НЕТ  ВРЕМЕНИ  ИЛИ АКТИВНЫХ УЧАСТНИКОВ.

Д.М.:  Молодцы, ребята! Умеете веселиться от души! Ну, а какой же праздник без 
	новогоднего хоровода у ёлочки!? 
С.:	Приглашаем всех водить хоровод с Дедушкой Морозом у ёлочки!
Д.М.:  А Снегурочка для нас споёт!
ИГРАЕТ ФОНОГРАММА «НОВЫЙ ГОД» (В.Сердючка), СНЕГУРОЧКА ПОЁТ:
С.: 	 Вы устали от забот? Всё пройдёт. 
     	 Вам немножко не везёт? Всё пройдёт.
      	 Отчего душа поёт, тело просится в полёт?
     	 Новый год (3р.) 
     	 Отчего душа поёт, тело просится в полёт?
      	 Новый год (3р.) 

      	 Пусть растопит в душах лёд Новый год.
      	 Все печали заметёт Новый год.
      	 Людям некогда скучать: скоро будем отмечать
      	 Новый год (3р.) 
      	 Людям некогда скучать: скоро будем отмечать
      	 Новый год (3р.) 
				ПРОИГРЫШ.
      	 Скоро в двери к вам войдёт Новый год,
      	 Всем удачу принесёт Новый год.
       	 Каждый пусть себе нальёт, выпьет с нами и споёт.
       	 Новый год (3р.) 
       	 Каждый пусть себе нальёт, выпьет с нами и споёт.
       	 Новый год (3р.) 
Д.М.:   Ох, устал я, ребята! Уморили вы Деда! 
С.:        Да, Дедушка, ребята очень весёлые!
  	 Желаем вам на Новый год всех радостей на свете!
             Здоровья на сто лет вперёд и вам, и вашим детям.
             Желаем вам повеселиться сегодня долго, от души.
	 И пусть шампанское искрится!
Д.М.:   Ну, что же, внученька, пошли!
	 Ведь нам пора уж собираться, 
	 Восвояси отправляться!
Д.М. и С.: Всех с Новым годом! С Новым счастьем! До свидания!

----------

Леся Тавр (09.07.2017)

----------


## Norma

> Прочел все! ХОХОТАЛЛ до упаду
> А вас не били за произнесение этой ахинеи?


Да,ладно,проехали уже,отхохотались.kuku


> Захотелось заглянуть в "Новогоднюю мастерскую", но увы...


Вот я и тоже поцеловала закрытую дверь.:cool:


> Кстати, новенькое я уже придумала. Заходи, с тобой - поделюсь


дразнитесь?:tongue:



> Умничка, Оль!  Про бычков ..... Тока вот тема СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей ... Уж сами чета позаблудились 
> __________________


А у нас веселее,все к нам,приглашаем,радушный прием обещаем... :Pivo: 



> В прошлом году ко мне на юбилей (а он в мае) приходили Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. Для моих гостей это было впервые, хохотали до слез. Хотела выложить эту сценку. А теперь уже и не знаю: вдруг это тоже нафталин...???


А вы попробуйте,кто не рискует,тот не пьет шампанского!Я так от этой шоковой терапии так вообще в кураж впала.Представляете,мне даже снится,что я всем "старичкам" по почте(бандеролью) новогодние подарки отправляю.:biggrin:Это видимо чтоб задобрить,вот до чего дошла!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> А вы попробуйте,кто не рискует,тот не пьет шампанского!Я так от этой шоковой терапии так вообще в кураж впала.Представляете,мне даже снится,что я всем "старичкам" по почте(бандеролью) новогодние подарки отправляю.Это видимо чтоб задобрить,вот до чего дошла!


Жду бандерольку, Танюш!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Norma

> Да подскажу . Берёте проигрыватель минидисков подсоединяете его линейный выход , к линейному входу компьютера


Да в том-то и дело,что нет у меня минидискового аппарата,я ведь сама по себе работаю,музыканты конечно есть знакомые,но друг от друга мы не зависим.Вот видимо придется все-таки к ним обращаться,другого пути я пока не вижу.Обещаю,как только,так сразу.....


> Уважаемые новички. У нас есть "запасной аэродром" где вы можете выложить свои материалы и посмотреть чужие наработки.


 Спасибо огромное :flower: ,но так просто вы от меня не отделаетесь:rolleyes:

----------


## maknata

> Это единственная тема ДЛЯ ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ ФИШЕК, которыми могут делиться новички, если эти наработки и идеи НЕ ПОДХОДЯТ для выкладывания в другие разделы. 
> Если вам нечего ЗДЕСЬ СВОЕГО написать- НЕ ПИШИТЕ НИЧЕГО!


Ребята, это что не по русски написано?! Поболтать и пофлудить - у нас есть множество тем! Так что не обижайтесь, если своих сообщений не по делу вы здесь не увидите.


> А у нас веселее,все к нам,приглашаем,радушный прием обещаем...


Позвольте поинтересоваться - а где это у  вас?

----------


## Norma

> Жду бандерольку, Танюш!


kuku:biggrin:Эх,если б все было так просто!!....

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Сообщение от Norma 
> А у нас веселее,все к нам,приглашаем,радушный прием обещаем...
> 
> Позвольте поинтересоваться - а где это у вас?


Имела ввиду темку "Собственные наработки для вновь пришедших" и это была шутка по моим понятиям безобидная,за флуд приношу извинения.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Уважаемые новички. У нас есть "запасной аэродром" где вы можете выложить свои материалы и посмотреть чужие наработки.


Ну вот и *рекламка пошла*! :cool: :Ha: ... Ильич, а что там (на запасном аэродроме) "нафталин" новичков тебя устроит!??? :redface::biggrin::biggrin:.... Интересно... а зачем тебе это??? .... Неужели просто для коллитЧЕства!!???  :Vah: kuku

Только не говорите что мое сообщение ФЛУД.... а Ильича НЕТ!!!  :Ha: :cool:

----------


## Norma

*Ура,я нашла тот сценарий,по которому когда-то работала Снегурочкой,там как раз и звучала эта песня,на мотив Макаревича.Писала сама,идеи из интернета.*Дед Мороз и Снегурочка 

22.00 – 22.02. Звучит минусовка «Джингл бенс». Входит Д.М. и СН., приветствуют гостей.
Д.М: Добрый вечер, друзья!
                               СН: С Новым годом, друзья!
День декабрьский сегодня чудесен.
И мороз нипочём, и снежинки кружат 
В вихре добрых улыбок и песен.

Д.М: Меня давно вы знаете, мы старые друзья,
На празднике встречаете не первый год меня.
Я  -- зимний дед – проказник, шалун не по годам
И чтоб удался праздник, я тон ему задам.

22.02 – 22.05 Песня Д.М. (фонограмма «Мы в такие шагали дали»)
Мы в такие шагали дали, что не очень-то и дойдёшь,
Мы такие мешки шагали, что не очень-то донесёшь,
Мы в таких квартирах бывали, где бы лучше совсем и не быть,
Мы таких людей поздравляли, что уйти и скорей забыть.

Дед Морозов не стало меньше, просто в свете последних лет
Люди верят в Валдиса Пельша, тамагочи и интернет.
Люди больше не верят в сказки, люди верят большим деньгам,
А дети знают, что их подарки Дед Морозы берут у мам.

Говорят, что на белом свете Дед Морозов вообще-то нет,
Но не верьте этому, люди, перед вами типичный Дед,
Пусть у нас борода из ваты, пусть из ваты усы у нас,
Пусть работаем за зарплату, но поверьте – всё ради вас!

Для Шаха
22.05 – 22.08.
Д.М: Дорогие друзья, в старом году оставьте тревоги, печали, обиды. А Н.Г. встречайте с улыбкой на лице, хорошим настроением, добрым сердцем и светлыми воспоминаниями. А сейчас поднимите правую руку, положите себе на голову, погладьте себя и скажите «Какой я хороший, какой я красивый». А теперь поднимите левую руку, положите её на голову любимого человека (или соседу), посмотрите ему в глаза и скажите «Я тебя очень люблю, ты мне очень дорог, спасибо, что ты есть в моей жизни». Молодцы!

СН: Существует поверье, что если вы загадаете желание в присутствии Д.М. и СН, и в праздничном звоне одновременно встретятся ваши бокалы, оно обязательно сбудется.

       Д.М: Предлагаю всем гостям подняться и наполнить бокалы.

Д.М: Под звуки праздничных бокалов, 
           В  пределах дома или нет,
           Пусть Н.Г. вам всем подарит 
           Здоровья, счастья, долгих лет.
           Пусть с ударами курантов 
           Беды все уходят прочь,
           Пусть счастливым станет каждый
           В эту сказочную ночь.
СН:                 Всё, что в прошлом есть плохого
                      Мы не будем вспоминать.
                      В Н.Г – успехов новых
 Д.М и СН:  Мы хотим вам пожелать.
Звучит фонограмма «Считающий мальчик»

22.08 – 22.13
СН: Дедушка Мороз, а ты подарки приготовил?
Д.М: Конечно, да только подарки нужно заслужить.
СН: Предлагаем небольшой конкурс на местах.

Д.М: Как вы знаете, зима – моё любимое время года. Снег, Снегурочка, сугроб. Замечаете? – все эти слова начинаются на букву «С». Уважаемые гости, предлагаем назвать как можно больше слов, связанных с зимой и Новым годом. Но с одним условием – все они должны начинаться с буквы «С». 





22.13 – 22.15
Д.М.: Отгадайте что это?
-- Осенью питает, зимой согревает, весной веселит, летом холодит?
(водка)
СН.. --Что у женщины на теле, у еврея на уме, применяется в хоккее и на шахматной доске? (комбинация)
Д.М.-- Он от дедушки ушёл и от бабушки ушёл (секс)
СН. -- Самое доброе приведение с моторчиком (запорожец) 

22.15 – 22.22.
СН: Все вы когда-то были маленькими детьми и каждый Н.Г. по старой доброй традиции вы пели Дедушке Морозу его любимую песенку. Какую? («В лесу родилась ёлочка»). Правильно! Давайте же порадуем Деда Мороза и не только споём все вместе эту песню, но и станем её участниками. 
Вызываем – зайчик                   волк       
                     метель                  лошадка
                     Ёлочка                   мужичок

Д.М. и СН. вызывают участников, раздают атрибуты.
 Звучит фонограмма «В лесу родилась ёлочка»
Выбирается лучший исполнитель аплодисментами. Вручение призов.

22.22. – 22.27.
Д.М. приглашает участников для конкурса «Бабки-ёжки»
                Звучит фонограмма «Бабки-ёжки»

22.27. – 22.37.
            (Все приглашаются на танцевальный марафон. Лучший танцор награждается призом)

Д.М: Кончается время волшебных минут,
          Меня уже вьюги в дорогу зовут.
                    Звучит фонограмма «АВВА»
Д.М: Пусть под небом предрассветным
          На минутку вам взгрустнётся,
          Год уходит незаметно,
         И обратно не вернётся.
СН: Меж годами нет границы,
         Потому что в каждом годе
         Счастье старое храниться,
         Счастье новое приходит.

----------


## Ильич

> Ну вот и рекламка пошла!


Это не реклама а информация. Впрочем все объяснять долго. Сравните шапку форума и банер на Песчаной тамадее



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ильич, а что там (на запасном аэродроме) "нафталин" новичков тебя устроит!???


Устроит. Я там модер, почищу.



> Интересно... а зачем тебе это???


А то тайна.. страшная....:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Устроит. Я там модер, почищу.


Ильич  :Ok: .... вот об этом я и тихо "кричу" модерам  :Aga: 




> А то тайна.. страшная....


:redface: Догадываюсь... какая! :biggrin:

Удачи! :wink: :Pivo: ..... Не буду больше "засорять" эту важную тему! :cool: :Ha: 

Хотя спрошу, вопросы то можно здесь не новичкам задавать????

----------


## победф

здравствуйте! ПРоба пера!
 делаю на юбилеях такой номер со свечами... дешево и красиво!.
 заготовить много 60-70 ненужных компьютерных дисков, и столько же плавающих свечей.  Взависимости от праздника - например фирме 15 лет! -  выложить на скатерти (одноразовой - большой и темной) цифру 15!  в каждую "дырочку" вставить
 свечку. В определенный момент погасить свет зажечь цифру, всех собрать в круг. далле идут проникновенные слова, и я исполняю в кругу песню " как здорово... что собрались", слова передланные (мои), если что выложу текст, есть хороший минус, проходит всегда очень здорово. Люди всегда подпевают, потом загадываем желание и гасим свечи!  конечно, для приготовления нужен помощник.

----------


## Ильич

> каждую "дырочку" вставить
> свечку


С этого места поподробнее:biggrin:
Свеча *на* диске или *под* диском?

----------


## Norma

А вот и ссылка на песню Деда Мороза,я ее нашла,сама не ожидала,что в этом виде есть и даже на моем компе.http://webfile.ru/4138528 
Это уж точно мое дитя и никто мне не скажет,что уже это слышал,чертовски приятно :Ok:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> в каждую "дырочку" вставить
> свечку.


Каким это образом? :redface: Свечка на диске или под??? 

Текст и минус выкладывай... чего боишься то!??? :biggrin:.... Иль запугали?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> С этого места поподробнее
> Свеча на диске или под диском?


:redface::redface:




> Каким это образом? Свечка на диске или под???


Ильич пока писал - отправил... Потом тока увидел твой вопрос!... Во как бывает... Один и тот же вопрос прям враз! :smile:

----------


## Norma

> заготовить много 60-70 ненужных компьютерных дисков, и столько же плавающих свечей. Взависимости от праздника - например фирме 15 лет! - выложить на скатерти (одноразовой - большой и темной) цифру 15! в каждую "дырочку" вставить


*победф*,
 А для чего свечу именно в дырочку диска вставлять( умираю от смеха):biggrin:,нет правильнее сказать в центр диска?Диск что,дает какое-то особенное сияние?Я правильно поняла,что это все делается на полу?Если да,то так на свадьбах делают пылающее сердце,только на пол ставят одни свечи.Можно поподробнее,заинтересовалась.

----------


## победф

Привет, и правда, центр!!!! да от диска есть сияние и очень красиво. и сразу вырисовывается цифра или лозунг и т.д..
На свадьбах, действительно можно и сердце, правда опасаюсь за платье... в целях безопасности.
 ивините за сумбур. я вот тыкаюсь. только отпишу сценарий а меня выкидывают из форума....и не отправить никак, столько времени потеряла.. , сейчса освоюсь, вставлю фото....и со свечами тоже.

текст песни. если честно ... я как на экзамене....пигшу по памяти, 

Встречая день рожденья, порой взгрустнем лалала... (забыла) 
о том, что наши годы, как птицы пронеслись,
 среди друзей и близких, мы душу отогреем, 
как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!
 так много слов хороших, и добрых пожеланий,
 у каждого кто поднял, за вас бокал нашлись, 
не покревив душою от сердца тихо скажем, 
как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!

простая эта фраза идет со всеми рядом, 
по сложной той дороге -  длинною в нашу жизнь, 
и в светлую минуту, от сердца тихо скажем, 
как здорово что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!

пускай бегут мгновенья, пускай проходят годы.
 но ваших встреч с друзями. во век не изменить,
 пусть завтра как и раньше, вам кто то тихо скажет 
 как здорово. что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!

если, опять не отправиться... взбешусь....после декрета немного торможу...
Как отправить минус?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Norma*,
 Мы не втавляем свечи в дырочку, а просто прикрепляем двухсторонним скотчем *плавающие* свечи, ближе к центру.
Во-первых  людям удобно держать, во- вторых,воск не будет капать ни на руки, ни на пол, если ставить на пол, в- третьих пламя красиво отражаеся от диска(клеить надо на ту сторону, где записываете инфу)... короче одни плюсы!

----------


## победф

свечу на центр диска!  у меня быстрый ответ не получается....и смайлики не вставляются...дурдом,пол ночи и пол дня.. и толком ничего не отписала.....

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Может пригодится... когда вручаю призы, то зачитываю  сначала их.
Например.
Что вы выбираете?  Мобильное средство для общения?
Пена для ванны?
Волнующий тренажер 21 века? (эротический)
Сетка для яиц.
 гость выбирает сам. и под аплодисменты вручаем...
итак. мобильное средство - бутылка водки.
тренажер - чупа-чупс.
 сетка для яиц - семейные мужские трусы
пена для ванны - шампанское....

 куда песни переделки писать?

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
по поводу нового года... подскажите или посоветуйте делать или нет..Пока  впорядке бреда...
давным давно шила костюм Елочки (взрослой).Вот откопала - красивый.
если выбрать из зала - девушку...например самую "зеленую" в коллективе....или колючую.... одеть на нее костюм, 
 если на костюм нашить маленькие крючки.  то тут же можно и поиграть её нарядить. игрушками, деньгами......может, кто быстрей....по отделам, не знаю...
 а потом и поводить вокруг Живой елки и хоровод...

----------


## Norma

> На свадьбах, действительно можно и сердце, правда опасаюсь за платье... в целях безопасности.


Я тоже на свадьбах так никогда не делаю в целях безопасности(а теперь уж вообще после событий в Перьми),поэтому и интересуюсь куда расставляются свечи.


> Во-первых людям удобно держать


Так все-таки в руки даете?И все равно красиво мерцает?



> у меня быстрый ответ не получается....и смайлики не вставляются...дурдом,пол ночи и пол дня.. и толком ничего не отписала.....


Я тоже сижу за компом целыми днями,в час по чайной ложке осваиваю,очень много время уходит,не каждый может себе это позволить.Просто я сейчас в отпуске по уходу за ребенком,могу себе это позволить.*победф*,вы не отчаивайтесь,получится.Спасибо за идею.

----------


## победф

Спасибо за поддержку! Моей дочки тоже годик! Я начала  работать (конечно не в полную силу), со свадьбами материла достаточно пока... все -  обещаю выложить! 
Сейчса к новогодним праздникам готовлюсь....
Свечи с дисками на пол.... выкладываем из дисков напрмер МЧС .... зажигаем, горит красиво....все вокруг, и песня!!!!! НО надо самой лучше петь, чтоб видеть глаза гостей, и чтоб контакт.... тогда будет супер! Меня не разу не подводили свечи. ТОлько не берите каминные спички для зажигания! А вообще я очень долго вынашиваю идеи..., а потом быстро так сажусь и все прописываю!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Norma*,



> Так все-таки в руки даете?И все равно красиво мерцает?


Есть заведения, где категорически запрещают ставить на пол свечи, в целях противопожарной безопастности...из за платья невесты.
Мерцает красиво...попробуй дома...посмотри как будет...зажигай сразу несколько свечей...

----------


## Norma

> Свечи с дисками на пол.... выкладываем из дисков напрмер МЧС .... зажигаем, горит красиво....все вокруг, и песня!!!!!


Ждем теперь от вас музыку к тем словам,которые вы выкладывали и совсем бы хорошо,если бы и фото.:rolleyes:


> Есть заведения, где категорически запрещают ставить на пол свечи, в целях противопожарной безопастности...из за платья невесты.
> Мерцает красиво...попробуй дома...посмотри как будет...зажигай сразу несколько свечей...


У нас тоже не только запрещают на пол свечи ставить,но и вообще их применять.Если уже не первый раз работаю в этом заведении,то иногда получается уговорить.Обязательно попробую дома,спасибо.Марина,извините за бестолковость такую,а свечи берете,это которые в фольге в форме таблетки?А на снятие фаты это применяете?Или обязательно надо чтоб фигура была?Отдельно друг от друга тоже мерцают или только в ансамбле?

----------


## nikitulja

Привет всем, вот решила выложить свою задумку,толко строго не судите я не профи я толко учюс,Попросили провести 30 летие молодого парня он заядлый рыбак жена попросила чтоб это упоминули и вот что я придумала,Может  что не так может паправки какие внести.
Показать любимое хоби имениника в виде сценки.

Вобщем так выходит мужщина садиться на стулчик вся отмосвера как на рыбалки,И ловит золотую рыбку выходит женщина.
 Рыб-Ты поймал меня чувак говорю не просто так.
Я короче не простая вся крутая золотая.
Три желания твоих я исполню в этот миг.
Торопись чувак скорей.
Там на озере на днище у русалки юбилище.
Все танцуют и поют и меня к себе зовут.

Рыбак загадывает желания.
1 Желаю дом
2 Желаю  бабла кучу
3  Желаю чтоб меня все уважали

Рыб- Не пойму его жаргон каких бабок просит он.
щяс русалки отзвоню всех мольков я поднему.
Я короче уплываю за базар свой отвечаю.
Все желания твои обретуд значенья тут.
И гонца к тебе пришлю.
ВЕД. Дорогие друзья , мы продолжаем наш вечер, посвящённый 30-ти летию нашего дорогова юбиляра

Сегодня и всегда 
Тебе желаем счастья! 
Храни тебя судьба  
От мрака и ненастья, 
От злого языка, 
От тяжкого недуга, 
От умного врага, 
От мелочного друга. 
И дай тебе Господь, 
Коль это в его власти- 
Здоровья, долгих лет 
И много, много счастья!!!


Давайте все наполним наши фужеры, и выпьем за счастье и здоровье нашего имининика .
(после не болшой паузы звучит музыка простоквашено и выходит печкин)
Печкин- Принес пакет я не простой а от рыбки золотой.
Толко без документов я вам его не отдам.

Вед. Дорогие гости.Разоритес не денгами разоритес вы словами и поздравте юбиляра

( в руках у  печкина домик болшои из кордона и в крыши зделал разрез куда гости могут кидать конверты или открытки ,вобщем печкин сабирает подарки)

Вед.Ну видиш  Андрей первое твое желание уже сбылось вот тебе дом а деньги в нем.Так довайте выпьем за то штоб желанья наши всегда сбывались
(после  выходят бабки )

Бабки- Не скупилас золотая и бабуль к тебе прислалa
(поют частушки про юбилей на мотив бабки ежки)

Вед.Вот видиш Андрей не обманула тебя золотая рыбка и второе твое желание сбылос.Осталось толко мне  произнести  что третья твое желание тоже сбылос ведь те кто тебя уважают сегодня здесь. Давайте выпьем за гостей ! 

Поднимем наши бокалы за всех присутствующих сeгодня здесь друзей , родственников


Ну вот и написала кусочек что придумала ,а самой страшно вдруг не поймут тут бывают такое придумывают ой страшно, но была не была

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> У нас тоже не только запрещают на пол свечи ставить,но и вообще их применять.Если уже не первый раз работаю в этом заведении,то иногда получается уговорить.


Красиво конечно же все это.... Но и опасно очень... Вот что в Перьми то в "хромой лошади"... погибло более 100 человек... просто ужас.... и все из-за фейерверков!
А ведь кто мог подумать, что так может случиться...
Лично у меня был такой случай :frown: когда в руке у свидетельницы загорелся не один бенгальский огонь ... а вспыхнул пучок (ну штук двадцать)... обожгла руку.. бросила на пол.. загорелся линолеум..  Слава богу, затушили быстро... Но родителям молодых пришлось платить за ущерб! Вот как.... ОПАСНО все это!

----------


## snezanabaid

> Мы не втавляем свечи в дырочку, а просто прикрепляем двухсторонним скотчем плавающие свечи, ближе к центру.
> Во-первых людям удобно держать, во- вторых,воск не будет капать ни на руки, ни на пол, если ставить на пол, в- третьих пламя красиво отражаеся от диска


Я просто представляю сколько времени уходит на то ,чтобы разложить эти диски kuku,вот в целях экономии  я делаю заготовку дома, на ткань диски пришиваю ,через эту самую пресловутую дырочку ,как блёстки, ввиде той фигуры, которая нужна, если свадьба, то сердце, если юбилей то число, потом легким движением руки ткань разворачивается, :Aga:  стелется на пол и быстро на дырочку устанавливается свечечка!

----------


## skomorox

> Вот что в Перьми то в "хромой лошади".


ПермЬ! В Перми!  :Aga:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> давным давно шила костюм Елочки (взрослой).Вот откопала - красивый.
> если выбрать из зала - девушку...например самую "зеленую" в коллективе....или колючую.... одеть на нее костюм, 
> 
>  а потом и поводить вокруг Живой елки и хоровод...


Мы конечно делали это летом,под песню "Новогодние игрушки"Но смысл один.Есть ёлка(в зелёном с мишурой)есть  новогодние игрушки(самые различные костюмы что под рукой),хорошая весёлая музыка...И постепенно вовлечь всех в хоровод.Настроение обеспеченно.(может фотки чем помогут:wink:)

----------


## snezanabaid

Хочу еще поделиться. Конкурс "Парные танцы" Приглашаю 6 участниц и говорю, что им необходимо выбрать себе партнёров.Выдаю каждой по шляпке, у меня цветные такие яркие ,участница на мужчину надевает шляпку и выводит его в центр зала. После того, как образовались пары ,говорю, что шляпа то у нас волшебная, с помощью неё мы узнаем что на самом деле мужчины думают о своих партнёршах и причину, по которой девушки выбрали себе пару. Поочередно шляпу надеваем на первую пару ,сначала на муж. потом на девушку.http://files.mail.ru/7K79TQ
 Так со всеми парами. Смех зрителей гарантирован. После всего этого просто включаю рок-н-рол и все танцуют!

----------


## Ольга Oskar

> скотчем плавающие свечи


 - если плавающие свечки крепить к диску и на пол ставить, то куда не шло, а если в руки давать, то часто по диску воск стекает, если диск немного наклонить, поэтому лучше свечки в гильзе использовать, а порой даже из гильзовых воск выбегает!
кстати как вариант для тех у кого нет столько много дисков, довольно не плохо смотрится сердце из свечей на полу, а свечи ставим на салфетки бумажные - на последней свадьбе так делали - невесте надо сердце, а администрация против - нишли такой компромисс - все остались довольны и смотрелось очень даже хорошо!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> а свечи ставим на салфетки бумажные


Бумажные салфетки легко воспламеняющийся материал - нельзя! 
Я один раз делала сердце - у меня несколько свечек уронил гость, спиной пробирался в центр сквозь толпу, еще и девушку за руку туда тащил... были бы салфетки - загорелись бы. Я делала подставки из толстой красивой кружевной клеенки : квадратиками рисунок, вот эти квадратики вырезала, получилось красиво. А вообще - очень опасная штука! Я больше никогда не стану делать! :redface:

----------


## Леонидовна

Ой, с тех пор, как мое любимое платье облили воском, который теперь не отстирывается - никому свечи не рекомендую! Даже отговариваю невест от этой затеи, если они просят. Особенно в конце праздника, когда многие гости уже нетрезвы.
В моей свадебной программе только один трогательный, романтичный момент - зажжение семейного очага. (При этом свечи, которые держат мамы тоже после зажжения "очага" прошу погасить, типа, они уже выполнили свою функцию объединения и породнения семей)
Все остальное, считаю на свадьбе должно быть веселым, в том числе и финал свадьбы! Мне кажется, в конце праздника уже не нужны свечи, долгие речи, финальный медленный танец... Я всегда заканчиваю на оптимистической ноте!

----------


## skomorox

У нас почему-то принято выкладывать сердце на полу из свечей. :eek:
А у меня - не принято!:biggrin: 
Я просто прошу всех гостей образовать круг, прохожу с подносом и гости разбирают себе свечки. Положили их на ладони к себе, зажгли. Приглашаю жениха с невестой в круг. Потанцевали, фату сняли, задули и сложили свечки на поднос обратно. Все дела. 
Даже, если допустить, что свечка упадёт с ладони на пол - она на лету уже погаснет. У неё огонёк от малейшего дуновения тут же тухнет.

А что вы называете "плавающими свечами"?

----------


## Эдель

> Ой, с тех пор, как мое любимое платье облили воском, который теперь не отстирывается - никому свечи не рекомендую! Даже отговариваю невест от этой затеи, если они просят. Особенно в конце праздника, когда многие гости уже нетрезвы.
> В моей свадебной программе только один трогательный, романтичный момент - зажжение семейного очага. (При этом свечи, которые держат мамы тоже после зажжения "очага" прошу погасить, типа, они уже выполнили свою функцию объединения и породнения семей)
> Все остальное, считаю на свадьбе должно быть веселым, в том числе и финал свадьбы! Мне кажется, в конце праздника уже не нужны свечи, долгие речи, финальный медленный танец... Я всегда заканчиваю на оптимистической ноте!


Не, концовка должна быть красивая, трогательная, пробирающая до слез. Я за красивые речи и за финальный танец. Молодожены должны покидать банкет с ощущением торжественности, счастья и начала новой жизни, а не гопонек и балагана. Я счетаю, что необходимо им напомнить, что это сегодня веселье и шутки, а завтра......А завтра надо постораться прожить жизнь достойно. 
Я не фанатка свечей, но красивая гелевая свеча (семейный очаг) в руках молодоженов на финальный танец - обязательно. Гостям - сугубо по желанию молодых. Сердце, только с разрешения кафе и если уж очень просят.

----------


## GammiLugansk

Согласна свечи в конце - красиво. Меня всегда напрягал момент когда гости в конце остаются с зажжёными свечами. Очень неудобно собирать. Я теперь говорю, что свечи на нашем празднике напитались положительной энергией и стали немного волшебными, поэтому можно загадать самое заветное желание и после этого задуть  свою свечу. Примерно так. После этого быстренько собираю.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Norma*,



> Марина,извините


Давай на "ты"... я еще не такая древняя...



> а свечи берете,это которые в фольге в форме таблетки


Ага.



> А на снятие фаты это применяете


Только туда и применяем...Свадьбы у нас начинаются рано, первый танец молодых, светло еще на улице... смысла нет свечи зажигать. А вот  блок "принятие невесты в семью новой хозяйкой", то да...
Сначала невеста "гуляет", а подружки не пускают, потом свидетель сажает невесту на подушку,потом зажигаем свечи, встаем в круг, свекровь снимает фату и покрывает платком, потом танец молодых под фатой...дальше невеста подходит к девушкам по очереди, девушка загадывает желание, гасит свечу и танцует с невестой под фатой,чтобы в девках не остаться...со всеми перетанцевала...поздравили с появлением новой хозяйки на Украине...задули свечи...и пошел блок с караваем...вот так в кратце...



> обязательно надо чтоб фигура была


Это уж как ты захочешь...



> Отдельно друг от друга тоже мерцают или только в ансамбле


Ой...ну ты поставь эту свечку на "битый" диск, зажги, выключи свет...и все увидишь сама...

----------


## Инна Р.

*Эдель*,
 А ты не допускаешь, что ведущий уходит раньше молодоженов? И что оставлять свадьбу в сопельках??? Пусть наслаждаются... Мы уходим, оставив их на подъеме - потому что они еще 1 или 2 часа должны плясать без нас...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*snezanabaid*,



> просто представляю сколько времени уходит на то ,чтобы разложить эти диски ,вот в целях экономии я делаю заготовку дома, на ткань диски пришиваю ,через эту самую пресловутую дырочку ,как блёстки, ввиде той фигуры, которая нужна, если свадьба, то сердце, если юбилей то число, потом легким движением руки ткань разворачивается, стелется на пол и быстро на дырочку устанавливается свечечка!


Попробуй взять  двухсторонний скотч, настричь его кусочками, ляп на дно свечки, отодрал защитную пленку, ляп на диск ...и....все... складываем в коробку как посуду, попользовались, собрали...опять в коробку положили...
Но так как ты стелешь на пол, то твой вариант конечно быстрее...
У нас все жутко боятся всего, что горит, поэтому последнее время не разрешают ни бенгальских огней, ни свечей на полу... На одной свадьбе, я была свидетель того, как у невесты пыхнул фатин на платье...она кружилась и задела свечу подолом...

----------


## Гудимка

[QUOTE=Ёжик]Эдель,
А ты не допускаешь, что ведущий уходит раньше молодоженов? И что оставлять свадьбу в сопельках??? Пусть наслаждаются... Мы уходим, оставив их на подъеме - потому что они еще 1 или 2 часа должны плясать без нас...
А у нас на свадьбах сразу обговаривается, что ведущая доводит праздник до конца, т.е. торжественно провожаем молодых, и они уезжают домой. Мы последние несколько свадеб провожали не со свечами, а гости держали холодные фонтаны, красиво было, всем нравилось... после фонтанчики, как сгорят сразу клали в ведёрко с водой. Но после событий в Перми - стало очень опасно, тем более впереди новый год  - всё надо держать под контролем. Ещё как вариант: гости выстраивались ручейком парами, как в детстве играли, а молодые несут сами свой семейный очаг в руках, проходя через воротца из гостей, но на последней свадьбе гости стали кричать (каждая пара ручейка) молодым "горько", они бедные со свечой , сложно было целоваться, но смогли.Зато гостям понравилось, вроде как для каждого гостя был поцелуй молодых. Нам тоже понравилось, но молодым не совсем удобно было.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ёжик*,
 Инн, так как Эдель с Украины, я понимаю почему она так говорит... у нас так принято...Когда невеста танцует с девочками с фатой, они плачут...все плачут...такой обряд... а потом все дружно сопли утерли и дальше "скакать"....бывает и до утра "скачут"...

----------


## Гудимка

[QUOTE=bycmarina]Инн, так как Эдель с Украины, я понимаю почему она так говорит... у нас так принято...Когда невеста танцует с девочками с фатой, они плачут...все плачут...такой обряд... а потом все дружно сопли утерли и дальше "скакать"....бывает и до утра "скачут"...
А у нас так не бывает, невесты устают, да ещё и в кафе сразу чёткое время обговаривается, я должна в него уложиться, иначе в кафе шипеть будут. У них тоже время рабочее, а у нас своя деятельность.

----------


## VLADDD152

> Ой, с тех пор, как мое любимое платье облили воском, который теперь не отстирывается - никому свечи не рекомендую! Даже отговариваю невест от этой затеи, если они просят. Особенно в конце праздника, когда многие гости уже нетрезвы.
> В моей свадебной программе только один трогательный, романтичный момент - зажжение семейного очага. (При этом свечи, которые держат мамы тоже после зажжения "очага" прошу погасить, типа, они уже выполнили свою функцию объединения и породнения семей)
> Все остальное, считаю на свадьбе должно быть веселым, в том числе и финал свадьбы! Мне кажется, в конце праздника уже не нужны свечи, долгие речи, финальный медленный танец... Я всегда заканчиваю на оптимистической ноте!


А я наоборот предпочитаю делать трогательный финал. Сначала мамы зажигают семейный очаг молодожёнам, а потом прошу гостей зажечь свои свечи или бенгальские огни от очага невесты и жениха, ну и мамы помогают, конечно. Когда гости начинают зажигать свои свечи от очага молодожёнов, я говорю, что молодые сейчас делятся своим теплом и радостью с близкими и родными людьми. Потом следует белоснежный танец ( чаще всего ставим песню Ромео "Этой ночью"), в конце танца обязательно кричим "Горько!" и я говорю:

День свадьбы пролетел как сон,
Лишь окольцованные руки
Напомнят вам, что Мендельсон
Вам марш играл и эти звуки
В душе звучат пусть много лет
О славном дне напоминая,
Пусть негасимый, тихий свет 
ваш дом и души освещает.
Пусть будут сладкими закаты, 
Чудесный стол, едой богатый,
Слова нежнее с каждой зорькой
И вам кричим мы снова...ГОРЬКО!

Звучит Марш Мендельсона, молодые целуются, после чего я предоставляю им слово.

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## KainskCherry

*Леонидовна*,
 Платье с пятнами от воска и на любой другой одежде-вполне решаемая проблема,еще чаще на брюках супруга,он снимает и все равно капнет кто-нибудь.Научу,как легко избавиться от этой беды,нагреваешь утюг,берешь обычную бумагу белую,ложишь на пятно и теплым утюгом немного водишь по этому месту,убираешь бумагу и на ней остается весь воск с ткани.Опробовано многократно!

----------


## Солнце45

я как-то одно время таскала одноразовые стаканчики...не очень глубокие, но широкие...в них воду и туда плавающую свечу...потом перешла на диски....тоже ничего...сейчас из дюралайта сделала сердце, обернула фатином, повязала бантики маленькие...никаких проблем вкл. и выкл. у нас в компании девушка оформитель работает...так она его привозит и увозит...с клиентов деньги за доставку берем

----------


## Инна Р.

*VLADDD152*,



> Я не совсем поняла, что вас смутило в слове "зорька" - это просто рифма.


Это не просто рифма... Когда описывают тамаду с баяном, спящего в салате, то именно эту рифму ему и приписывают. И еще одна такая есть: Желаем паре молодой дожить до свадьбы золотой.... :biggrin: :Aga: 
А Горько гости и без стишка могут покричать да и русский язык, как все помнят - могуч и богат.... Это просто совет - выкинуть подобные стишки.

----------


## skomorox

> я как-то одно время таскала одноразовые стаканчики...не очень глубокие, но широкие...в них воду и туда плавающую свечу...


ну, ёперный театр! Мне кто-нибудь объяснит - что у вас подразумевается под понятием "плавающая свечка"??????????????????????

----------


## Shusteer

*skomorox*,
Может это в алюминевой пробочке?:eek:

----------


## skomorox

> Может это в алюминевой пробочке?


А я знаю???? Я и спрашиваю - что это такое?:biggrin:

----------


## maxcimum

Ирин, ну вот, теперь ты знаешь))) Уже б давно по поиску посмотрела :)

----------


## skomorox

*maxcimum*,
 ах, вот что такое!  Спасибо! Ну, да у нас они на каждом углу продаются. Именно эти свечки "тее-лихт" я и раздаю гостям.
(Некогда сейчас мне в интернете искать, как выглядят свечки, вся в новогодних делах, аки пчела!:biggrin:)

----------


## optimistka17

> может это тоже *нафталин*, но мне нравится. кто ЗА?


Инночка, солнышко...
Стихи, которые так старательно печатала, есть практически в каждой книжке свадебной тематики... Они *стары*, как мир...
 Да, они многим нравятся и многие их читают...Но данная тема создана для размещения *СВОЕГО* материала ,  а не копирования книг и инета...
Было бы  к этому стиху твое продолжение- другое дело... Хотя бы что-то *СВОЁ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

Жаль,что закрыли новогоднюю тему для новичков. Подскажите, где теперь можно поделиться материалами по Н.Г. Выкладываю песню Д.М. писал мой напарник, пел один из ведущих. Надеюсь понравится. Дед Мороз (+).wav.html

----------


## snezanabaid

Ребят, а может всё-таки к теме вернёмся??!!!
Общение -это хорошо, НО на форуме -это относится  к флуду, может вы меня и поругаете, дескать без году неделя, а указывает, НО хочется действительно идеи почитать. :frown:
Четыре года назад, в университете на "Посвящении первокурсников" делали вот такую сценочку ,за идею взяли сказку и переделали немного под свой университет. 
*Сценка Муха- Цокотуха или Совсем не про это.*

Действующие лица: Муха, Пчела, Паук, Комар, Блошки, 

(Симфония Бетховена №14)
Автор: Муха, Муха- цокотуха 
            В коже вся, и цепь до брюха.
            Муха денежку нашла
            На учебу не пошла.
            Захотелось мухе в бар
            Пропустить пивка стакан,
            Чипсом пиво закусить,
            Сигаретой подымить.

(Подходит к вывеске «бар», заходит в него.)

           А в баре куча тараканов,
           Блошек, мошек и клопов.
           В общем, сборище лентяев
           И студентов дураков.
           Муха стала возле стойки,
           Позвала к себе жука.

Муха:    Я сегодня угощаю,
              Ну а завтра ты тогда.

(Все посетители собираются около мухи.)

Автор: Уговаривать не надо,
            На халяву каждый рад!
            Возле мухи в три секунды
            Собралась толпа ребят.
            Муху быстро раскрутили,
            И толпу развеселили.

(Танец «Канкан». Появляется Пчела, качает головой.)
           Подходила к мухе бабушка пчела.

Пчела:   Что же , цокотуха в университет ты не пришла?
               Что же это тут за акция?
               На носу уж аттестация.
              Вы ведь столько пропустили,
                Про экзамены забыли?

Муха: Ой! Не дави на нас морально, помоги мне материально.           (отмахивается)

(Пчела уходит.)
Автор: Вдруг, какой-то паучок…
(Музыка танго, танцуют.)
            Нашу муху в уголок поволок.
            Хочет муху обобрать!

Паук:  И по шее надавать!

Автор: Муха криком кричит надрывается,
            А злодей только лишь ухмыляется.
(привязывает к стулу)
Муха: Ой, друзья, подруги, помогите!
          Паука крутого отгоните!
          Ведь кормила я вас и поила я вас,
          Не покиньте меня в этот трудный час!

Автор: Но жуки, червяки испугалися,
            По углам, по щелям разбежалися.
            А злодей совсем не шутит,
            Цокотухе руки крутит,
            Все карманы прошнырял 
            И деньжата отобрал
(«Мурка» входит комарик)
            Вдруг откуда ни возьмись
             Завалил комарик.
            К пауку подходит он, 
            Стойку принимает
            И ногою прямо в глаз
            В левый он пинает.
(драка , спасение мухи, отвязывает)
           Муху за руку берет, её к столику ведет

Комар: Я тебя освободил,
            Паука прогнал, побил?
            Но я сегодня на мели 
            Давай меня ты накорми.
(забирает остальные деньги, муха плачет, уходит)

Автор: С той поры забыла муха
            Сигареты, танцы, пиво.
            Говорят она с тех пор 
            И дорогу в бар забыла
(Муха ученица)
Муха: Рано шляться по местам,
           Где пауки тусуются,
           Вернусь лучше в универ 
           Пусть там мной любуются.
          Буду пары посещать 
          Порученья выполнять
          Чтоб куратор мой не злился
          А весь первый курс- гордился.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Ласкина

«РЫЦАРСКИЙ ТУРНИР»



1 выход
Добрый вечер. Вас приветствует …………………… .и сегодня на протяжении вечера с вами буду я  Юлия. Конечно сегодняшний вечер мы посвящаем самым умным, самым красивым , обаятельным и привлекательным, т.е. нам Самым – самым …. Женщинам.

Известно ли вам, как творец создавал  человека? Он взял округлость луны, гибкость ужа, стройность тростника, прелесть цветка, нежность листочка, игривость солнечного луча, глаза газели, слезы туч, непостоянство ветра, пугливость зайца, тщеславие павлина, твердость алмаза, сладость меда, жар огня, холод льда – и создал ЖЕНЩИНУ.
Как жаль что только раз в году мужчины полностью отдают себя женщине. А как бы нам хотелось, чтобы этот праздник отмечали 300 раз в году. Было время, когда мужчин на свете не было, а были одни рыцари. Время они проводили в турнирах и сражениях, а досуг посвящали прекрасным дамам. Отважные наши мужчины будьте же РЫЦАРЯМИ и посвятите сегодняшний турнир нашим очаровательным и милым дамам.
 Как вы уже заметили каждый столик отмечен своим цветом , т. е. Вы находитесь в таком – то королевстве; например в желтом….. И рыцари своего королевства должны с честью и достоинством защищать его от врагов и варваров. 
На первый турнир вызываются Рыцари …………. И ………… королевства.
.  Рыцари должны определить в честь какой «прекрасной дамы» будут совершать подвиги. Дама должна подарить своему рыцарю какой - нибудь предмет. А рыцарь в свою очередь должен приколоть его к своему плечу. Формальности соблюдены, можно начинать турнир.
  -- Женщины, как известно, любят ушами. Эта истина не требует доказательств, но требует ласковых слов. Подарите всем присутствующим Дамам комплименты. 
КОНКУРС КОМПЛИМЕНТОВ
(в яблоко вставляются шпаги и говорятся комплименты)

2 выход

Дамы любили своих рыцарей, потому что их часто и подолгу не было дома. Поскольку подвиги совершались на чужой стороне и во имя прекрасных дам, то мужчинам приходилось сохранять в памяти и сердце портрет своей возлюбленной. 
Приглашаются на сцену рыцари таких- то королевств.

Конкурс «портрет любимой»
Перед вами холст и кисть. Давайте посмотрим, сможете ли вы воссоздать на бумаге точный портрет вашей дамы сердца. 
Определить победителя поможет зал с помощью аплодисментов.

Только в перерывах между боями, они могут расслабиться и вспомнить о любимых. Но не забывайте, что участь Рыцаря это сражение.  Проявите же себя в бою.
Конкурс с воздушными шарами
Выдаются щит и меч и каждому на левую ногу привязываются воздушный шар. Задача – сохранить свой воздушный шар и уничтожить шар противника.








3 выход
и вот наши рыцари возвращаются из походов домой. А там их уже ждут и скучают возлюбленные. Наконец то свершилась долгожданная встреча!!! 
Рыцарь ……….королевства встречается со своей дамой сердца. Выбирает даму.
Вот вам ключи от пояса верности вашей дамы. Не забыли какой ключик вам нужен? А за это время ключей стало больше. Это вас не наводит на мысль? Да, видно пояс верности он одел не только вам.
                              Конкурс «Замок»
     Подобрать ключ к замку.
Странно ,что-то не получается, может вам стоит поменяться связками с соседом. Что ж бывает и так.
А сейчас давайте проверим на деле, как вы на самом деле соскучились друг по другу.

                          Конкурс « Танец с бумагой»
Пары садятся на стулья, мужчине на колени кладется лист бумаги. Сверху садится женщина и  мнет этот лист. У кого будет самый мятый лист, тот и победил.

4 выход
Не забывайте, что все сегодняшние подвиги посвящаются нашим милым женщинам. В нашем зале есть мужчины, которые пришли в этот вечер со своими девушками. И у вас есть возможность сделать для них подарок . Желающих прошу выйти сюда.
                           Конкурс « Кольцеброс»
 Перед участниками ставятся бутылка шампанского, баночка пива, пустая бутылка. Участники бросают кольца, тот приз и забирают.
Вот вы стоите с подарком перед своей дамой сердца, и что вам теперь остается -  только признаться ей в любви.   Признание в любви.


5 выход
ради женщин свершаются великие дела: посвящаются стихи, пишут для них картины, и дарят им серенады. 
Приглашаются 2-3 участника. 
 Конкурс «Пьяная песня»
М. По очереди пьют по бокалу шампанского, и после этого поют отрывок песни.
•	- милая, милая, милая,
нежный мой ангел земной, 
только однажды был счастлив я
в день нашей встречи с тобой.
•	- милая моя, солнышко лесное,
где, в каких краях
встретился с тобою.
•	Единственная  моя
Светом озаренная,
С ветром обрученная
Светлая моя…
Победителя определяет зал. 

Милые дамы, я думаю, что вы со мной согласитесь,  наши мужчины не побоялись принять участие в турнире и подарили нам этот замечательный вечер. 

Мужчинам стоит помнить, что женщина остается женщиной и 9 марта, и 31 декабря, и всю жизнь. И опираться на крепкую руку Рыцаря ей хочется не только в Международный женский день.
А мы, женщины, с вою очередь поблагодарим их БЕЛЫМ ТАНЦЕМ!!!



Реквизит.

1 выход
•	Конкурс комплиментов
2 яблока и шпажки (2 цвета)
2 выход
•	Портрет любимой
2 ватмана с прорезями для рук, 
2 маркера.
•	Конкурс с воздушными шарами.
2 воздушных шара на нитке
обмундирование

3 выход
•	«замок»
2 замка, 
2 пояса
2 связки с ключами
•	танец с бумагой
2 стула
2 листка бумаги

4 выход

•	кольцеброс
3 кольца
шампанское
пиво
шоколад
воздушный шарик
Листок «приз»
•	признание в любви

5 выход
•	Пьяная песня
бутылка шампанского – приз
3 бокала шампанского
3 листка с песнями.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## snezanabaid

Ещё хочу рассказать о том, как интересно можно использовать на свадьбе момент с гаданием на детей. Я отказалась от ползунков ,денежки мы собираем в специальные копилки http://*********ru/960462.jpg
А вообще этот момент можно по-разному продолжить,после гадания, пока молодожёны занимаются подсчётами, гостям выдаю 2 белых шарика(шарики прикреплены на палочки) и 2 маркера (синий и красный), и говорю, что пока новобрачные заняты финансовым вопросом, мы с вами продолжаем гадать, сколько же детей будет в этой семье ,гости начинают рисовать на шарике человечков(типа, точка, точка, огуречик...)как застольная эстафета проходит.:smile:А итог совсем прост, объявляем количество денег  и вручаем им шарики со словами : А детей у вас будет столько, сколько пожелали вам гости. :Aga: 
 Другой вариант ,мне тоже нравится, после основного сбора денег ,вызываю молодых ,перед ними на стуле лежит 10 комплектов, состоящих из чепчика, слюнявчика и конфет ввиде пустышки. Задача новобрачных собрать команду малышей ,жених-свою, невеста-свою. Всё проходит под музычку "Топ-топ, топает малыш".В этом варианте мне нравится то, что чепчики и слюнявчики молодые надевают на любого гостя, будь то бабушка или молодой человек. После того, как костюмчики закончились , подводим итог. Смотрим сколько малышей успела нарядить невеста и говорим, что приветствуем будущую мать-героиню.....То же самое с женихом. Проходит всегда весело.:smile:

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

На счет наработок по свадьбам. Я веду свадьбы не одна, чаще с напарником,  который в течении вечера работает в образах. Если позволяет бюджет свадьбы,  привлекаем группу вокалисток, которые создают антураж и украшают выход своим вокалом. Костюмы шьются на всю бригаду( шьет профессионал), поэтому получается очень симпатичный ансамбль.
Один из таких образов – бог любви Гименей. ( Он в белых одеяниях, с золотым венком на голове, девочки  – ангелы с крыльями)  Появляются они в конце первого застолья, после слов ведущей: В день пышной свадьбы, 
                                    Все мы ждем чудес –
                                    И вот сам бог любви,
                                    Спустился к нам с небес! 
(выход пишу по памяти.)
Фонограмма.
Гименей. Приветствую я молодых  и всех гостей,
                 Пришел к вам в гости –Гименей.
                 Людских сердец я покровитель,       
                 Любви прекрасной вдохновитель.
Здесь и сейчас,
     Я вам поведаю один рассказ.

История любви.
Это могло произойти где угодно…….. (перечисление стран, континентов и т.д),
Но это произошло здесь (к примеру – на Урале),
•	В одной семье родилась маленькая девочка¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬_________тр 1
И назвали ее (имя невесты)
•	А в другой родился мальчик крепыш _____________тр2
     И родители дали ему имя  (имя жениха) 
•	Дети росли подрастали о любви еще не помышляли,
Но (имя невесты) стала задумываться глядя на гуляющие парочки________тр3 
•	А в это время (имя жениха), что-то усиленно искал по свету ____________тр4
 И наконец, (имя жен) увидел (имя нев) и понял _______тр5
•	(имя нев) взглянув на (имя жен) подумала _________тр6
•	Незнаю где это произошло, но (имя жен) пригласил на медленный танец и взгляд его             
o	говорил _______тр7
•	Взгляд (имя нев) отвечал _________тр8
•	Так, родилась любовь, она росла, разрасталась и (имя жен) не мог  прожить ни минуты без    
( имя нев)  _________________тр9
•	Но, в любви, как и в природе, казалось на безоблачном небе, иногда появляются грозовые  
o	облака___________тр10
•	Но каждый раз (имя невесты) прощала(имя жениха) ______________________тр11
•	Было, это днем, или вечером но (имя нев) пришла домой и призналась своей маме___тр12
•	А (имя жен) твердо, так по мужски заявил своим родителям_______тр13
•	Родителям ничего не оставалось, как пожелать своим детям ______________тр14
•	Началась усиленная подготовка к свадьбе. Вот что происходило за несколько дней до свадьбы в тесной компании подружек невесты _________________тр15
•	А в это время в дружной мужской компании во главе с женихом_________________тр16
•	И сегодня друзья, вы гуляете на их веселой свадьбе, и в головах у все только одна музыка 
___тр17
•	А на устах только одно слово _______Горько Тр18.

Под музыку(18тр) один из ангелов выносит Гименею горящий факел (купила в  хоз. Магазине и украсила. Использую бензин для зажигалок, его не заливаю просто перед выносом обильно промачиваю фитиль.  На пол минуты горения хватает и пламя не высокое).




Гименей подходит к столу, за которым сидят молодые со словами:
   Принес я вам огонь священный,
   Чтобы зажечь очаг семейный,
Огонь сей я родителям вручаю, 
Семейный ваш очаг зажечь благословляю. (мамы зажигают свечи от факела Гименея, затем вместе зажигаю свечу молодых, свет можно приглушить красивая муз. эффект обалденный)
Горько! Гости поднимают бокалы за рождение семьи. Гименей дает наказы молодым и приглашает их на свадебный круг.( Гименей наказы где-то нарыл сам)

-И перед тем, как танец первый свой начать 
 Хочу я вам наказы дать.
-Берегите вы друг друга,
Из любви не напоказ – это раз! 

Прежде чем ругать друг,  друга.
Вы подумайте сперва,
может быть права супруга,
Ну а может быть  жена – это два!
(третий не могу вспомнить, заканчивается  - то наказ по счету три!)


Я всех гостей прошу стол свадебный покинуть,
И круг большой образовать,
А молодые в центре будут танцевать!
Вокальное трио поет песню (обычно это песня Алсу,  про два сердца). В финале девочки осыпают молодых свадебным конфетти.

Извлечение с CD 1 - Трек 1.wav.html
"История любви" выложена одним треком, с паузами. Если кому очень нужно могу выложить по трекам.

----------


## Norma

> Ребят, а может всё-таки к теме вернёмся??!!!
> Общение -это хорошо, НО на форуме -это относится к флуду


Верно,тогда вот отличная игра,которую я точно не на форуме позаимствовала.Правда она требует наличие диопроектора,поэтому использовать может не всякий.Проводила эту игру на садьбе в стиле Оскар,можно использовать в сценарии на кинематографическую тему и просто так.Приглашаю на сцену не меньше 4 пар.Делаю подводку(учитывая сценарий).Смысл в том,чтобы пары после просмотра ролика из всеми известного фильма "Криминальное чтиво" (вот и ссылочка:http://video.mail.ru/mail/roj.76/86/225.html)должны повторить увиденное и заткнуть за пояс Уму Турман и Квентино,показав зажигательный твист.После просмотра ролика и инструктажа,видео запускается вновь,а участники танцуют.Обычно пары выделывают просто умопомрачительные движения. :Aga: 
Ролик разместила в Моем мире(спасибо за эту подсказку Людмиле-Оптимистке :flower: ),делала это впервые и возможно неверно.Кто заинтересовался,жду ваших отзывов.kuku Что-то мне не нравится внешний вид моей ссылки.

----------


## tenden

> "Криминальное чтиво"





> повторить увиденное и заткнуть за пояс Уму Турман и Квентино,показав зажигательный твист.





> Обычно пары выделывают просто умопомрачительные движения.


А я тоже недавно на свадьбе об этом фильме вспомнила, вернее молодые натолкнули. Я им предложила подойти очень оригинально к моменту первого танца, продумать движения, т. к у нас в поселке нет услуг спец. постановки танца. Так они нам такое выдали: записали одним треком несколько нарезок, и в конце музыку как раз из этого фильма. Сначала это было просто и ненавязчиво, потом усложнялись движения, потом чуть легкой эротики (грудь невесты так дышала, так дышала), потом что то рок-н-рольное, потом воздушные па, а потом как раз "Криминальное чтиво" (невеста даже каблуки сняла!) Вообщем они вошли в раж, а мы получили истинное удовольствие, им потом все очень долго хлопали и кричали "Горько".

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
Вот на ваш суд! здесь от моего сочинительства только половинка, это мне заказчики свадьбы отдали, там чуть слог мне не нравиться,меняла, а как идея - можно подать , но только в своем круге, ведь долго не слушает народ!

*Герб молодой семьи*(ж.-Соболюк, нев. -Мельникова)

Что для России молот и серп.
Так для вас - семейный герб,
Он основатель молодой семьи,
Его берегите по жизни вы! 
Герб это – оберег для вашей семьи
И вы должны беречь его с детьми.
Теперь по праву  вам принадлежит,
Заботится о нём, вам дальше надлежит
Тут все потомки родов наших,
Передают и детям вашим:
Труд, ум, доброту и честность,
Которые,  несут нашу известность.
Сегодня  ваши Фамилия вместе слелись, 
Отсюда изображения и появились.
Мельница, Соболь, Солнце и Пруд,
Они создают волшебный круг.
Отображается  в нём весь уклад,
Ведь жизнь - не просто парад.
Мельница приносит изобилие в дом,
А Соболь несет достаток в нём.
Солнце олицетворяет тепло и труд,
А терпенье и любовь – прекрасный пруд.
Пусть Лебеди вам верность принесут
Все беды и несчастья в жизни отвлекут.
И чтобы в жизни с вами не случилось
Куда бы Мельница  не закрутилась.
Пусть соболь вместе с ней идёт.
Любовь и счастье ей несёт.
А Соболь Мельницу по руслу направляет,
И верность от неё лишь получает.
А вместе вы друг друга так любите,
Любовь свою по жизни пронесите.

----------


## VLADDD152

> после основного сбора денег ,вызываю молодых ,перед ними на стуле лежит 10 комплектов, состоящих из чепчика, слюнявчика и конфет ввиде пустышки. Задача новобрачных собрать команду малышей ,жених-свою, невеста-свою. Всё проходит под музычку "Топ-топ, топает малыш".В этом варианте мне нравится то, что чепчики и слюнявчики молодые надевают на любого гостя, будь то бабушка или молодой человек. После того, как костюмчики закончились , подводим итог. Смотрим сколько малышей успела нарядить невеста и говорим, что приветствуем будущую мать-героиню.....То же самое с женихом.


А мне, кстати, понравилась эта интерпритация с переодеванием пупсят из гостей. В финале можно , наверно, и танец маленьких утят станцевать вместе с молодыми))

----------


## snezanabaid

> А мне, кстати, понравилась эта интерпритация с переодеванием пупсят из гостей. В финале можно , наверно, и танец маленьких утят станцевать вместе с молодыми))


Не.....может лучше летку-еньку!)))Я пробовала один раз, хорошо получилось!!!

----------


## Маргусик

Добрый вечер. Мне тут сказали на одной свадьбе(не гости) что очень оригинально и неожиданно смотрится когда после каравая фотографируют всех гостей с женихом и невестой, а в конце вечера продают футболку с этим изображением. Сама не пробовала. Подскажите плиз кто-то делает ?

----------


## snezanabaid

> Добрый вечер. Мне тут сказали на одной свадьбе(не гости) что очень оригинально и неожиданно смотрится когда после каравая фотографируют всех гостей с женихом и невестой, а в конце вечера продают футболку с этим изображением. Сама не пробовала. Подскажите плиз кто-то делает ?


Футболку не делала ,а вот к бутылкам всё чаще стала делать фамильный шоколад ,на этикетку приклеиваем фото молодых и надпись "шоколад Свадебный", хорошо идёт на аукционе. А еще фотограф приносит фотки с регистрации ,можно продавать))) Фотки продаю не показывая, только комментарии, типа на этой такой кадр замечательный, самый сексуальный мужчина ,круче чем Ди Каприо и т.д. Девчёнки наперебой цену поднимали ,а на фото на самом деле был папа невесты)))

----------


## VLADDD152

Я тоже такое практикую. Продаю шампанское и говорю, что тот, кто его сейчас приобретёт - получит дополнительный сюрприз от молодых ( А этот сюрприз - фотография новобрачных с прогулки или из загса). Но об этом гость узнаёт только после того, как купит шампанское. Из-за такой загадки аукцион проходит более оживлённо, чем обычно))

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Порубовы

Мы вновь пришли и хотим наработку собственную выставить.
Как то на форуме кто-то думал-думал, как сотворить снеговиков по принципу шаровар с шарами. 
Когда делали такой конкурс, даже не знали, что такая идея витает в воздухе.
Сами проводим его уже третий год. На большие компании идёт на ура

----------


## TAMATA

> Мы вновь пришли и хотим наработку собственную выставить.
> Как то на форуме кто-то думал-думал, как сотворить снеговиков по принципу шаровар с шарами. 
> Когда делали такой конкурс, даже не знали, что такая идея витает в воздухе.
> Сами проводим его уже третий год. На большие компании идёт на ура


Как я раньше не догадалась.классная идея, спасибо.
А я с огромным удовольствием провожу шоу толстушек.
А еще мне нравится когда дед Мороз передает по кругу посох-стоп музыка-приватный танец в кругу.Музыка каждый раз разная

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Беляева Елена

Меня пригласили провести новогодний корпоратив. Будет человек 30, пары (возраст от 30 до 40). Идея у меня родилась такая - провести праздник по типу детской ёлки. Пока, что есть только идея, и несколько задумок - новогодний хоровод, вокруг "елки" - выбрать, нарядить; детские игры и конкурсы; приглашение Деда Мороза, подарки, разгадывание загадок; подходящая сказочка. Никогда подобных праздников не проводила - если не считать дружеских вечеринок, поэтому сомневаюсь, на правильном ли пути, кстати снеговики Порубовых мне были бы в тему, так что им спасибо огромное за идею. Прошу форумчан любого стажа развеять мои сомнения и направить на путь истинный:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Идея у меня родилась такая - провести праздник по типу детской ёлки.


Свежо и необычно...:biggrin:
Леночка , а вы не работник детского дошкольного учреждения? :Aga: 
Как бы это самое простое решение.:smile:
Если ничего в голову не приходит иного то тогда вперед, то есть назад по возрасту.. ой, или вперед по возрасту? На край его стой или иной стороны.

----------


## Порубовы

> Леночка , а вы не работник детского дошкольного учреждения?


ну вот мы не работники. а уже второй год работаем эту программу.
люди с такой радостью впадают в детство! из всех разных вариантов встречи нг. этот принёс больше всего положительных эмоций.

----------


## Беляева Елена

Да, я действительно работаю в детском саду, но идея пришла потому, что действительно знаю, как взрослые люди "с удовольствием впадают в детство", к тому же мне нравится проводить сюжетные вечеринки, они проходят ярче, например я как то проводила юбилей женщине, 65 лет как музей юбилейной славы, или 30 лет девушке - Ток-шоу "Ах какая женщина", идеи эти мне не принадлежали, прочитала в книге С.Ю. Новикова "Записки бывалого тамады", но вот развила сама, получилось просто здорово. Вот и сейчас пригласили с лёгкой руки гостей тех двух юбилеев, поэтому и хочется чего-то интересного. К тому же корпоратив у железнодорожников. Сначала хотела придумать что-то связанное с железной дорогой, но потом решила, что работы им и на работе хватает, так что пока в раздумьях. Спасибо Артему и Татьяне за поддержку.:smile:

----------


## tenden

Заказчики притащили костюмы китайцев! Пришлось подумать. Нужен был прежде всего текст (составила сама из китайско - русского разговорника), потом в нете нашла обычаи на китайских свадьбах, подобрала музыку! Если сами гости хорошие актеры, то успех неменуем! Очень здорово получилось! Вот смотрите!
*Слова:*
Ни хао! Вуай-шан-хао! 
Ни *** ти - тиам? 
И и ти ар елы вью!
Чи- зэ Чан-фу!Ни бу-ха-о! 
Тин ч иле! Боу-ву уан! 
Льуи куан кум кум чи че!!!  
Тай на ли? Ху ти джу,ди ту ху ча зуо ни тин чин ле! 
Тиш о ты ее! Ни джо шэ мэ мин дза! 
Хэн ту о, вуэ май и пай вуан! 
Чуэн пу! Зао цзан *** ти ам!
*Потом обьясняю:*
В день, когда заключается брачный контракт жениху дарили пару горошин, которые он, вернувшись домой, клал в воду, а потом съедал. По старинным поверьям это должно способствовать рождению детей. Перед свадьбой невеста получает подарки от семьи жениха: свадебный наряд, различные свадебные принадлежности, а также ритуальные подарки, среди которых наибольшее значение имели круглые пшеничные или рисовые лепешки. Эти лепешки, как уведомление о свадьбе, раздавались родственникам и друзьям.

А подарить можно всё, что угодно. Традиционный подарок - две пары дорогих палочек （筷子=快生儿子, т.е. пожелание скорейшего рождения сына), сейчас чаще всего дарят деньги в красных конвертах.

_А там где звездочки, сами догадайтесь, но эти слова действительно есть в разговорнике!_

----------


## Леночка1977

> Хочу еще поделиться. Конкурс "Парные танцы"


Нарезочки очень понравились, попробую сделать, спасибочки огромное!!! Хочу начать осваивать делать нарезки в скором времени...

----------


## ira echo

Привет всем!Очень неожиданно в теме для новичков увидедеть тему про свадьбы, но раз уж так пошло, хочу расказать про свою "свадебную игру" которая всегда проходит на ура. Честно признатся идею  я ее подсмотрела в справочнике "Чем развлечь гостей", а многие из конкурсов переделала под себя. 
Итак, конкурс называется "Выбор крестных родителей". 
Для начала говорим о том, что в новой семье скоро родится первенец, и по страрым русским традициям, ребеночка нужно обязательно крестить. Для этого нужны самые яркие и достойные представители мужчин и женщин.
Итак, сначала выбираем *крестного папу.*4 х претендентов называет жених.Задаю вопрос :"Что должеен настоящий мужчина  сделать в своей жизни?" - Посадить дерево, вырастить сына, построить дом. 
Итак, сначала сажаем дерево. 4 веточки, у меня искуственных- просто зеленых на них скобы,прошу чтобы веточки заплодоносили денежками, собираем денежки из своих и дружеских корманов.Деньги в фонд молодой семьи.У кого меньше тот выбывает. 
Дальше -рожаем сына. В зависимости от мужчин которые вышли. Можно шарики под рубашку, и заставить собирать спички на полу, только нагибаясь, не приседая, нелопнув шарик, как буд то мужчины беременны. Можно попросить собрать поцелуи у дам, можно надуть шарики, кто быстрее. И так еще один выбывает. 
Третий этап, два мужчины - и строим дома. Из друзей и близких, с помощью подручных материалов. Прикольно так получается. Определяет победителя жених. 
*Выборы кресной мамы* - называет невеста. 4 девушки. Кресная мама-прежде всего няня. Также три этапа. 1 - поем песенки колыбельные, одна выбывает, 
2-танцуем три танца обязательно в конце танец маленьких утят. 
3 - когда остаются две девушки вручаем разные ползунки и поехали!!!У кого больше та и будет кресная мама и такого пола родится малыш!Вроде все!

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

Привет, всем!Параллельно с банкетами готовлю детские утренники.Утром работаем утренники, вечером - вечерники.Нашла песню которую писали на детский праздник. может пригодится. Пою сама с Дедушкой Морозом.
Хоровод у елки.wav

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Извините, чивой-то не то нажала. Не скачивается.Другая ссылка.
Хоровод у елки.wav.html

----------


## Irenka-da

После изучения форума, его возможностей и  колоритнейших моно и диа -логов форумчан попробую выставить свои наработки. С уважением.:smile:

Сценарий
игровой – развлекательной программы
«Царское воспитание»

Данную программу можно использовать в виде самостоятельной игровой ситуации при условии большого количества участников и конкурсов. Также программу можно использовать в виде спонтанной игровой ситуации в каком-либо празднике, например, вечер ко дню учителя, ко дню 8 марта, и т.д.

Объект воздействия – взрослая или молодежная аудитория (студенты, учителя, родители, воспитатели д/с)

Организационная цель – для взрослой аудитории – в игровой нестандартной обстановке решить некоторые педагогические проблемы: общение, воспитание; для молодежи – сформировать осознанную необходимость применения педагогических и психологических приемов в дальнейшей жизни.

Сцена оформлена в виде царских палат:

Пролог:

За лесами, за морями,
За широкими полями,
Не на небе, на земле
Жил был царь в одном селе.
И как в сказке говорится
Вместе с ним жила царица.
Было семеро детей,
В общем все как у людей.
Что ж, заглянем во дворец,
Чем там занят царь – отец.

На сцену выходят царь с царицей, царь усаживается на трон и читает газету «Царские ведомости».

Царица: - А ты опять сидишь читаешь ?
Царь: -      В чем меня ты упрекаешь ?
Царица: - Я уж с ног почти вся сбилась.
Царь: -     Лучше б молча утопилась.
Царица: - Дети наши подрастают.
Царь: -     Курят? Пьют ? В карты играют?
Царица: - Что ты ! Боже упаси,
                   Вот, что я хочу спросить
                   Ты кто ? Царь ! Учи детей!

Царь: -      Ты где взяла таких идей? 
                   У меня одна забота
                   Как для народа обеспечить работу,
                   А воспитание детей
                   Удел, царица, персоны твоей.

Царица: - Знаю я твои заботы:
                  То рыбалка, то охота,
                  То банкеты, то приемы,
                  Казино и ипподромы.
                  Кормишь, поишь всех послов…

Царь: -     Говоришь ты много слов.
                  Тихо женщина, уймись,
                  Успокойся и не злись.
                  Я конечно понимаю…
                  На уме одни балы,
                  Аэробики, пиры,
                  Ярмарки, показы мод,
                  Бодибилдинг (во дает !)
                  Парикмахеры, косметологи,
                  Модельеры, портные, астрологи,
                  Океанские яхты и пляжи
                  Сразу и не вспомнить все даже.
                  Мысли все о персоне своей,
                  Где уж время найти на детей!

Царица: - Черт возьми, я все же царица.
                  Я слыхала у них за границей
                  Для воспитания ребят
                  Набирают целый штат.
                  Есть там мамки или няньки,
                  Эти …. как их …. гувернантки.
                  Нам нужны воспитатели тоже.
                  Ты согласен со мной?

Царь: -     Да! И что же?

Царица: - Вот «Указ». Прочитай. Распишись. 
Царь: -     Да, не мед наша царская жизнь.

Царь разворачивает «Указ» и читает вслух:

Мы, великий государь
Конкурс объявляем!
Поучаствовать мы в нем
Всех вас приглашаем.
Воспитатель быть должон
И находчив и умен,
Образован и тактичен,
               Экономен и практичен.
(Лучше бы была девица
Хохотушка – молодица)
А еще должен уметь
Станцевать и песню спеть.
Так бы мог детей любить –
Чтоб днем и ночью с ними быть.
Соберем когда таких 
Лучшего найдем средь них,
И того, кто победит
Царь конечно наградит.

Царица: - А потом наш лауреат
      Воспитывать начнет ребят.
      Чтоб об «Указе» скорей все узнали
      Сейчас гонцов пошлю, чтоб всюду зачитали.

Царь подписывает указ, но сомневается.

Царь: -    Что нам эта заграница?
     Есть у нас чему дивиться,
     Есть будущие педагоги
     Вот они в воспитании и помогут.

Царица с указом уходит за кулисы.

Царь: -      Мужики! Сказать должон:
      Ой, не злите своих жен.
      Лучше сразу соглашайтесь,
      Зря не лезьте на рожон.
      Как вобьют себе, что в темя,
      Вы им дайте только время,
      Не смотря ни на кого,
      Уж добьются своего.
      В том пример моя жена
      Кстати, вот идет она.
      Чем порадуешь друг мой?
      Педагог нашелся твой? 

Царица: - Да не один, а вон их скоко…
      Конкурс будет тут жестокий.

Царь: -     Но! Прежде чем на работу брать
      Всех поближе бы узнать.
      Я сам. Каждого. Потерзаю.    
      О! Задание загадаю!
      Нечетную цифру загадайте
      От «одного» до «девяти» и не зевайте

Царица: - Не вслух, а только про себя,
      И дальше слушаем царя.

Царь: -     Кто загадал тут цифру «девять»?
      Поднимем руки, не робеем:
      Знакомы будем – вы все оптимисты 
      И величайшие артисты.

Царица: - Кто загадал здесь цифру «семь»?
      Вверх руки и знакомимся затем:
      Счастливчики! Судьба вас любит

Царь: -     Царь батюшка вас тоже не забудет.
      Так, цифра «пять», ну есть желающие ?
      Вверх руки: сплошь и рядом лишь играющие.
      Вы игроки и сказано все этим.


Царица: - Теперь про цифру «три» проверим.
      Ну, эти так, себе лишь на уме,
      Еще добавлю без царя – а в голове.

Царь: -     Осталась циферка «один»
      Поднимем руки как один
      Ой, сколько ж вас, родные,
      Все гении почти сплошные.
      Мы вас с этим поздравляем !
      И на сцену приглашаем.

На сцену приглашаются те, кто загадал цифру «1» т.е. «гении». Если их меньше трех, то вызывается любая другая категория, с соответствующей аннотацией.

Царь: -      Есть петь кому,
       Кому есть танцевать,
       Так не пора ли начинать?
       Для первичного момента
       Пусть расскажут претенденты
       Кто такие они, что за люди 
       Почему и за что деток любят.

Царица: - Почему пошли в воспитатели
       На всё, про всё минут  пять

Царь: -      Уж не знаю, а хватит ли ?

Далее проходит I конкурс «Визитка» т.е. участники рассказывают о себе и по мере выступления каждому прикалывается «личный номер».

               II «предмет» 
Царица: - На выбор целая игрушек куча
       Трансформеров и «денди» навалом. 

Царь: -      С какой-то стороны оно и лучше,
       Но часто вспоминается о том,
       Как в нашем детстве мы с тобой играли 

Царица: - Игрушки больше мы воображали.

Царь: -     Срежешь ивовый пруток,
      Сядешь – вот тебе конёк.
      А помашешь – это меч. 

Царица: - Я веду о том же речь.
      Раньше чурочку возьмешь,
      Да в тряпицу завернешь -
      Стала «дочкою» она.

Царь: -     Вот что я скажу жена:
      Чтоб нас с тобой не мучили сомненья
      Проверим–ка у них воображенье.
      Экзамен небольшой устроим им
      Минуту на ответ всего дадим. 


Царица: - Покуда музыка играет
      Пусть из предмета, что хотят, изображают.

Участникам предлагаются билеты, с написанными на них словами. Участники вытягивают билет и получают соответствующий ему предмет. За 1 минуту нужно обыграть данный предмет в необычном действии или применении.

                                                 III «Ситуация»

Царица: - Ой, что расскажу я муженек,
       Что устроил наш сынок (шепчет на ухо).
        Поддалась на его провокацию,
        Вот и вляпалась в ситуацию.
        Как взялась за его воспитание
        Тут уж я приложила … старание
        А потом пожалела. Я ж мать. 

Царь: -       Педагогику надо бы знать.
        Психологию не мешало бы
        У тебя на детей одни жалобы.
       Дети взрослых частенько выводят,
       А какой они выход находят?
       Может с каждым такое случиться.
       Интересно, а вдруг воспитатели
       В ситуацию попадут?
       Как себя они в ней поведут?

Царица: - Потому мы экзамен продолжим
      И ещё по билету предложим.

Участникам предлагают билеты с различными жизненными ситуациями, нужно дать быстрый ответ.

                                                 IV «Роль»

Царь: -       Наша жизнь на театр похожа,
        Только жизнь с нас спросит построже.

 Царица: - Не сумеешь свою роль сыграть –
        На себя остается пенять.

 Царь: -      Коль воспитывать взялся детей,
        То каких не сыграешь ролей. 

Царица: -   И этим наш экзамен завершаем
        И напоследок роли выбрать предлагаем.

Участники берут билеты с ролями (тексты)

Царь: -      Пока ролей они не знают,
       Но прочитают и сыграют.

Царица: - Вот пускай и проявят активность,
                  Артистизм и коммуникативность. 

Участники разыгрывают роли.

Царица: - Со всех сторон себя вы проявили
                   И наше одобренье заслужили,
                   Но выставить оценки – ответственная миссия

Царь: -      У нас есть счетная комиссия:
                   Народ – он лучший счетовод,
                   Аплодисменты – вот итог.

Царица: -  Кто заслужил звонче всех аплодисменты,
                   Тот лучше, чем все остальные претенденты.

Победителя определяют по тому, как кому аплодируют. Награждают всех участников.

Царь: -     Меня порадовали все
                  Представились во всей красе,
                  И награжу по-царски я
                  Не пожалею и рубля 

Царица: - А победителя, отметим мы особо.
                  Вас наградим медалью высшей пробы!
                  Детей вам без сомненья, доверяем,
                  И в высшей свет все двери открываем.

Награждение

Царь: -      Всем говорим спасибо! До свидания!
                   За то, что аплодировали со старанием,
                   За то, что улыбались так открыто,
                   Большое, царское спасибо!

Царица: - А коль в семье возникнут новые проблемы
                   К народу обращусь и нет, другой дилеммы.  


Игры

I  «Знакомство» - царь и царица просят участников загадать нечетное число от 1 до 9 и согласно каждой загаданной цифре выдается соответствующая характеристика.

II  « Визитная карточка» – участникам предлагается представить себя в виде сказочного героя и дать себе характеристику (можно имена героев раздать на карточках)

III  «Предмет» – участникам предлагаются на выбор различные предметы, например, веник, швабра, сетка, валенок и т.д. Эти предметы нужно представить, в необычном для них применении, с рекламной аннотацией. 

 IV «Ситуация» - каждому участнику предлагается ситуация, например: «Ваш сын не хочет идти в школу, симулируя болезнь. Ваши действия?». Участники должны найти выход из ситуации. Ответ ценится за юмор, находчивость, педагогичность.

V  «Роль» - участникам предлагаются роли из известных произведений. Выдается соответствующий текст. Нужно как можно артистичнее исполнять роли.

Р.S. Конкурс можно разнообразить различными играми в зависимости от продолжительности.

----------

Леся Тавр (09.07.2017)

----------


## Pина

Собственная наработка к Новому году. Начинали в 10.00 и до 12.00. В ресторане гулял коллектив в новогоднюю ночь, который захотел, чтобы ведущие были в образах героев любимого фильма "За двумя зайцами". Голохвастого играть было некому, поэтому обошлись без него.

(Появляется Химка)
Химка. Хорошенькое дело! Другим людям праздник, Новый год, а у меня ни праздников ни выходных не бывает. Химка принеси, Химка убери, Химка сделай. Даже сегодня в Новогоднюю ночь работать заставили. Видите ли ее месье Голохвастов не пришел, так она надумала его ходить разыскивать.. А я должна ее сопровождать  в роли охранника. «Химион, ты будешь моим секьюрити!» Вдруг на нее маньяк нападет, а сам от страха сразу не умрет, так я должна буду добить беднягу лопатой. Другого оружия у меня все равно нет. Вот послала меня вперед, обстановку разведать. А я так хотела на Новый год быть где-нибудь Снегурочкой. Отдохнуть, повеселиться. Я себе даже костюмчик сшила. Так нет же, теперь из-за этой Проньки будем всю ночь по улицам шляться, Голохвастого искать.

Проня. Химион!

Химка. Вот такая я невезучая.

Проня. Химион!

Химка. А ведь как было бы хорошо здесь остаться.

Проня. Химка!

Химка. Га?!!

Проня. Не гавкай!

Химка. Я не гавкаю!

Проня. Не гавкай!

Химка. Я и не гавкаю!

Проня. Не гавкай я сказала! Доложи обстановку!

Химка. Подозрительных лиц в зале нет! Месье Голохвастов отсутствует.

Проня. Как отсутствует? Ну что за безобразие?! Шкандаль просто. Так, Химион, пойдем дальше. 

Химка. Проня Прокоповна! Да зачем вам тот месье Голохвастов. Ничего хорошего в нем нет. А вы только гляньте, какие здесь все мужчины интересные, видные, красивые. Да вы здесь в сто раз лучшего найдете.

Проня. Ты так думаешь?

Химка. Ясное дело!

Проня (рассматривает). Да здесь славная компания собралась. А вон тот мужчина с усами просто душка. Ну чисто, мов огирочок. Лямур!

Химка.Да настоящий лемур. Ну что, остаемся?

Проня. Остаемся. Ой! Я ж одета не по модньому. Нужно, чтоб все было на выставци. А тут не плечей, не грудей. И говорила ж маме, что нужно шить у Всеволода. Так разве ж с этой простотой договоришься.

Химка. Проня Прокоповна, да вы чисто канахветка!

Проня. Да? Ну ладно, остаемся! Только я смотрю - веселья что-то нет. Ни артистов, ни фокусников, никто никого с Новым годом не поздравляет, музыканты молчат.

Химка. Проня Прокоповна! Так вы возьмите власть в свои руки! Вы ведь все можете. Вы ведь даже в пенсионе учились.

Проня. Да, не где-нибудь, а в пенсионе! Аж три месяца! Химион, у меня от твоего предложения прямо пожар у грудях сделался. Все, начинаем встречу Нового года! Оружие поставь под елку! Где администратор? Так месье ___________, посмотрите гостей полон зал, а с наступающим Новым годом их никто не поздравляет. Конфуз прямо! Вам как главному предоставляется такая возможность.
                                     /Поздравление от ресторана./

Проня. Месье администратор, пусть дамы и господа немного подкрепятся, им придется сегодня хорошо поработать, чтобы получить призы. Я предлагаю такую программу: до 11.30 поедание вкусностей, игры, танцы. В 11.30 проводы старого года. В 12.00 – встреча Нового года, радостно- торжественный салют на мою честь и в честь Нового года. А потом знов развлечения. Ну что ж  нам с вами необходимо обсудить дальнейшую программу.
                                                 /Уходят. Музыкальная пауза. Застолье./
Проня (тащит ящик с призами). Химион!!! Химка! Где ты лазишь, гадюка?! Я ж просила тебя ящик с призами вынести.

Химка. Вы же, барышня, потом наказали пойти посмотреть, кто там кричит.

Проня. Ну и кто это там?

Химка. Так то ваша тетка, Секлета кричит, что вы, Проня Прокоповна, падлюка!

Проня. Она что сюда приперлась?

Химка. Нет, она в закусочной на углу гуляет.

Проня. От мужичество шмаровозное! В Новогоднюю ночь шкандаль учиняет. Ну, что с нее взять - мужва необразованная! Она даже в тиятре ни разу не была. А я вот очень люблю в тиятры ходить. Особенно, если спектакль про любовь. Там такие дамы шикарные, а мужчины какие занятные выступают. Я как пойду, то так стривожусь, что потом целую ночь не сплю. В грудях прямо пожар делается.

Химка. Ой, Проня Прокоповна, я б так хотела в театре побывать, спектаклю про любовь посмотреть.

Проня. Так это мы запросто. Дамы шикарные в зале. Мужчины, ну прямо очень занятные. Осталось совсем немножко – раздать роли.

                         / Проводится игра «Театр». Все актеры получают призы./

Проня. Химион, вот ты сегодня и в ресторане побывала, и в театре! Можно сказать одним махом – двух зайцев убила.

Химка. Ой! Я еще хочу в цирк, в зоопарк, на каток, в музей, по магазинам прошвырнуться…

Проня. Ты что как в Верховной Раде списком голосовать собралась? Я тебе не Санта Клаус желания исполнять. И вообще приличные люди по всяким музеям не ходят.

Химка. А куда ж они ходят?

Проня. Хочешь узнать? Сейчас мы у них сами спросим.

                  /Проходит игра «Где вы были»./

Проня. Химка! А ну подивись, чи то не месье Голохвастов сидит вон за тем столиком? 

Химка. Да нет, это мужчина видный, а у месье Голохвастого ножки тоненькие, как макаронины.

Проня. Шо?! Да месье Голохвастов – это ах! А мужчина – тоже очень даже ничего…

Химка. Так он же с дамой.

Проня. Вот я и говорю – ничего хорошего. А ты меня вообще не зли. У меня и так у грудях все шкварчит на неровной почве.

Химка. А чего ж вы нервничаете, Проня Прокоповна?

Проня. А как же мне не нервничать, если вот такой славный приз всего один, а люди все славные. Кому дать?!

Химка. Проня Прокоповна, а вы проведите лотерею.

Проня. Правильно! Проведем шуточную лотерею с веселыми призами, а главный приз получит тот, кому улыбнется удача.

                  /Проводят веселую лотерею./


Проня. Хам! Иди геть, мужва немита! Это ж надо так меня обидеть. Сам – стрючок засушенный, плюнуть некуда! А меня критикует. Сказал: Глядя на ваше лицо, я понимаю, что у вас и ноги кривые. Ах, месьє Голохвастов, месьє Голохвастов. Единственный джентльмен. Я как о нем подумаю – внутри все так и горит. Прямо пукет по грудям скака. И красавец, и розумный, аж страшно. Прямо – рыцарь, или ковбой настоящий.  Вот скажите, среди вас есть ковбои? 

                                /Проводит игру «Ковбои»/ 

Проня. Химка! Ты стихи любишь?

Химка. Люблю. Особенно детские.

Проня. Ну, прочитай. Люди запомнят, потом своим детишкам расскажут.

Химка. Уронили мишку на пол,
Оторвали мишке лапу.
Все равно его не брошу,
Как соседка дядю Лешу.

              Я еще знаю. Про нашу Таню.
              Таня лыбится как дура,
Но не по привычке.
Просто мама туго ей 
Заплела косички.

Проня. Хватит!

Химка. Еще одно. Самое любимое.
              У кошечки в животике - 
Маленькие котики.
У бабульки в животе – никого –
              Года не те.

Проня. Химион, помолчи! Такие стихи люди будут слушать, то не смогут даже кушать. Стихи надо читать нежные, романтичные, чтобы душа пела, чтобы хотелось обнять любимую страстно. Вот мы сейчас проверим, умеете ли вы обниматься.

                           /Игра «Обнималки»./
                           /Игра «перенеси шарики»./

Проня. Это что ж получается. Эта дура Химка сказала, что здесь я найду себе лучшего, чем месье Голохвастов. Я осталась. И месье Голохвастого не нашла и сама ни с кем не познакомилась. Мужчин здесь конечно, много, как львов в саване. Пришли на водопой. В пенсионе наша мадама нас девиц неопытных обучала, помнится, охоте на мужчин. Нужно приглядеться, принюхаться, выбрать. Зайти с  подветренной стороны, чтоб не учуял. И – р-раз! Отбить от стада - и прыжком ему на хребет! Он понять ничего не успел – уже  в когтях!.. Главное не прошляпить с выбором хребта. И брать сразу. В смысле брать такого, чтоб тебе сразу все дал.
                  И вот в моей саванне появился из-за холма новый хребет – месье Голохвастов. Я прыгаю, прыгаю …вокруг него на задних лапках, но он так быстро бегает, что я никак не могу его догнать. Остается только одно: грустить, страдать, и …развлекаться!!!

                              /Проводится игра «Щупалки»./
                              /Игра «Штанишки»./

Проня. Химион, ты знаешь, что в новогоднюю ночь, если загадать желание, оно обязательно исполнится. Ты вот о чем мечтаешь?

Химка. Я хочу стать физиком и сделать открытие.

Проня. Химка! Ты, физиком, что вообще с дуба впала. Ты что, Химион, женщина физик, это ж все равно, что морская свинка: ни с морем ничего общего, ни со свиньями.

Химка. Почему. 

Проня. И в физике ничего не откроешь, и на женщину похожа не будешь. Женщина ведь должна быть романтичная, нежная, как пуколька.

Химка. А я хочу  и открытие в физике, и нежной быть.

Проня. Что-то одно. За двумя зайцами погонишься – от обоих по морде получишь.

Химка. Да глупости все это. Желания не исполнятся, пока здесь Дед Мороз не появится.

Проня. То-то я смотрю, мне здесь кого-то не хватает.
           Мадам, месье, хватит есть вам и плясать – пора дедушку позвать 

Химка. А вы, Проня Прокоповна, деда Мороза разве заказывали?

Проня. Дура ты Химка! Если б я его заказала, разве б он смог к нам прийти. Я его просто пригласила. Так давайте вспомним, как были мы маленькие, как елку украшали, как Деда мороза звали. И позовем его все вместе.

                             /Все зовут Деда Мороза./ 

                              /Появляется Дед Мороз./

Дед Мороз. Ну, наконец я попал в этот зал.
Компас мне правильный путь указал.
Сани мои как по воздуху мчались.
Мне помогали метель и пурга.
Передо мною в пути расстилались
Льды и торосы, тайга и снега.
              Я так спешил, что едва не растаял…
Только беда вот со мной приключилась…

Проня. Боже, неужто Снегурка напилась?

Дед Мороз. Да нет, не напивалась она, просто уволилась. И вот я теперь не знаю, что же мне делать без Снегурочки?

Химка. Ой! А можно я Снегурочкой буду? У меня даже костюмчик имеется.

Дед Мороз. Я согласен, внученька.

Проня. Химион, ты?!

Химка. Проня Прокоповна, я так мечтала быть сегодня Снегурочкой. Можно.

Проня. Ладно, иди переодевайся.

Химка. Я быстро.

Проня. Месье Дед Мороз, пока там Снегурочка готовится, вы бы людям рассказали что-нибудь интересное.

Дед Мороз. Что, уважаемая?

Проня. Ну, что-нибудь о политике или к примеру о смысле жизни, или вот тоже тема интересная: как увеличить популяцию сурков в условиях крайнего севера.

Дед Мороз. Да неужто люди сюда пришли доклады слушать. Им повеселиться хочется, потанцевать.

Проня. Ну что ж давайте покажем Дедушке, как мы умеем танцевать. Весело, с огоньком, чтоб у каждого в груди пожар разгорелся.

             / Все танцуют вместе с дедом Морозом под «Новый год к нам мчится»./

Дед Мороз. Эх, хорошо танцуют ребятишки, девчонки и мальчишки.

Проня. Месье дед Мороз, вы на другой работе, здесь только дяди сегодня и тети.

Дед Мороз. Да какая разница, в душе каждый всегда остается ребенком.

Снегурочка. Правильно, дедушка.

Проня. Химион, да тебя в этом прикиде не узнать прямо. Это как же такое чудо случилось?

Снегурочка. Волшебство.

Проня. Главное, чтобы ты из Снегурочки не превратилась потом в снежную бабу.

Дед Мороз. А не пора ли нам старый год проводить, вспомнить его добрым словом, да выпить грамм пятьдесят водочки за него.

Проня. Месье Мороз, Минздрав предупреждает: водка – наш враг.

Дед Мороз. А кто сказал, что мы боимся врагов?! Поэтому не будем откладывать на завтра то, что можно выпить сегодня.

Проня. Наполним бокалы в честь старого года.

Снегурочка. Промчался год, прошедший словно час.
Он был для нас и радостный, и трудный,
              Он состоял из праздников и будней.
И я прошу поднять бокалы вас.

Проня. Чтоб все хорошее, что с нами приключалось
Запомнилось, и в новый год вошло.
А все плохое, чтобы прочь умчалось,
              Чтоб в сердце были радость и тепло.

Дед Мороз. И чтоб удача нас не покидала.
Мгновенья радости пусть память бережет.
              Давайте же поднимем все бокалы
За уходящий добрый старый год.

                             /Все провожают старый год./

Дед Мороз. Снегурочка, а по восточному календарю какой это год будет?

Снегурочка. Год _______, дедушка.

Дед Мороз. А готовы ли все к встрече с ______________.

Снегурочка. Как же нам это узнать?

Проня. Я знаю. Мы сейчас проведем конкурс .

                      (Проводят конкурс. )

Снегурочка. Дедушка Мороз, вот и настало время поздравить нам всех с Новым годом.

Проня. С Новым годом вас сегодня
Поздравляет Дед Мороз.
Чтобы праздник новогодний
Много радости….

Дед Мороз. Склероз!

Снегурочка. Чтоб прошедший год с собою
Неприятности унес.
              Чтоб решался сам собою
Самый каверзный …..

Дед Мороз. Склероз.

Проня. Чтоб судьба вас полюбила
Да не в шутку, а всерьез.
              Чтоб здоровье крепче было,
А любовь была …..

Дед Мороз. Склероз.

Снегурочка. Дедушка, меня беспокоит твой склероз. Ты что все пожелания забыл.

Дед Мороз. Забыл, внученька. Стар уже.

Снегурочка. Что же делать?

Дед Мороз. А мы сделаем так: сейчас каждый из вас поднимет бокал и загадает свое желание. Загадали? Все загадали? Хорошо. Вот этого мы вам и желаем.

Снегурочка. Друзья, поднимите бокалы.
Он к нам постучится вот-вот
Такой долгожданный, прекрасный 
И полный надежд Новый год.

Проня. За то, чтоб за зимнею вьюгой скорей наступила весна,
Давайте друзья и подруги, шампанское выпьем до дна!

                          (Дед мороз Всем наливает шампанское из своего мешка.)

Снегурочка. Пусть везде сопровождают вас попутные ветра,
Пусть любовь вас согревает. Будьте счастливы! Ура!

Дед Мороз. Всем желаем веселиться аж до самого утра.
Пусть же праздник вечно длится. Будьте счастливы! Ура!


                    (Дед мороз приглашает всех выйти посмотреть салют)

Дальше просто танцы были и игры.

----------


## Irenka-da

Сценарий игровой программы
«Когда большие были маленькими»

Вед: День добрый дорогие друзья. Да, я не оговорилась, я надеюсь, что все мы станем добрыми друзьями и чтобы это почувствовать, предлагаю для начала познакомиться. Меня зовут Ирина, а ваши имена?.. я, к сожалению не запомню все имена сразу. Предлагаю познакомиться так: загадайте любую цифру от 0 до 9 
(Игра-знакомство)
Вед: ( несколько слов об открытии данных вечеров) Искренне рада знакомству и надеюсь на искренние ваши ответы в несложном блиц-опросе:
1. Кого мы вспоминаем, если испуганы чем-то?
2. С кем сравнивают старого, когда он, по мнению окружающих,    ведёт себя неподобающе возрасту?
3. Какой период в жизни человека часто называют самым счастливым?
Детство, детство; иногда так хочется вернуться в те беспечные денёчки. Ещё нет взрослых, семейных забот, не смущает строгость преподавателей в школе, а детский сад вспоминается просто таки с умилением.
Как говорится, если нельзя, но очень хочется - то можно. И я предлагаю вам серьёзные взрослые дяди и тёти на короткое время впасть в детство в программе 
«Когда большие были маленькими».
- музыкальная отбивка (фанфары)  

 ( фонограмма «Топ, топ, топает малыш»)
Вед: Родился человек. Отцы тут же начинают задумываться о будущей профессии чада, а мамы, хотя и поддерживают мужей, всё же помнят о сиюминутных проблемах: накормить, искупать, переодеть. Прав был Антон Павлович Чехов, перечисляя всё прекрасное в человеке, упомянув в начале - одежду. И я прошу назвать необходимые для младенца вещи.
(Помощник выводит двух мужчин на середину для последующей игры, а две девушки назначаются «мамами», им вручаются погремушки)
Вед: Ползунки есть, чепчики, слюнявчики и пустышка тоже, как только всё это будет на вас и пустышка на своём законном месте, вы как можно быстрее отправляетесь к маме, которая зазывает вас погремушками.
 Почувствуйте себя маленькими!

ИГРА

Вед: Одну проблему решили - одели малыша, но этим сыт, не будешь и родители у***** пичкают кашами, супчиками и всем, что полезно, но это не всегда нравится ребёнку. Взрослые придумали даже целую систему завлекалок для своего малыша, вроде «Ложечку за маму…» или «Сорока-ворона…».

(Того кто продолжает считалку, я вызываю и прошу определить тех, кто вернётся в детство. Завязать глаза, руку вперёд, раскрутить во время считалки. Так определились 2 участника;  вывести их на круг помощнице - приз - поощрить).
Вед.: Маленький ребёнок не обладает хорошей координацией движений     и чаще всего не доносит ложку до рта, а размазывает содержимое     по лицу или по столу. Этакие художники авангардисты.
Вот ими я и предлагаю вам стать. 
Мольберт, холст - бумага, краски - пюре, кисть - ложка. 
Тема «мама, папа, я - дружная семья»
Творите! Созидайте!   (участникам - пакеты каши).

ИГРА (быстрая детская музыка)

Вед.: Как одеваться вспомнили, с кормлением разобрались, можно отправляться в детский сад - а там новые требования - мальчикам короткие стрижки, девочкам - аккуратные прибранные волосы. Мальчикам легче, и расчёска им не нужна, а девочки учатся плести косы. Научимся и мы.
(С помощью детской считалки приглашаю специалистов по укладке волос шишли - мышли, взяли, вышли. Когда вышли все участники -  вынести ленты)

Вед: Заплетите косу русскую,
Косу русскую тугую, косу длинную.

ИГРА
(Победителям - пакеты,  проигравшим - заколки).

Вед: Выпускаясь из детского сада, ребёнок тут же ступает на порог школы. Приготовлен невероятных размеров букет для учительницы, новенький портфель не отягощён оценками, а первоклассник вздрагивает от впервые услышанного звонка. Учительница выстраивает несмышлёнышей и ведёт в класс. В первый класс - первый раз!
Я - учитель, выстраиваемся за мной в колонну, руку правую между коленок подать стоящему за вами, левой подхватить руку впереди стоящего. Заметили, как мы уменьшились в росте. Нелепо быть взрослым в роли маленького. 

Игра «Сороконожка» (быстрая музыка)

Вед: И начинаются школьные будни: домашние задания, проверка полученных оценок,  первые экзамены.
Постепенно, преодолевая трудности, мы взрослеем, и всё дальше и дальше уходит от нас детство. 
Конечно, в любом возрасте есть свои радости.
Но если вам иногда захочется прижаться щекой к маме, не стесняйтесь, ведь для неё вы - всё тот же ребёнок.
Если захотелось подурачиться, как ребёнку, не отказывайте себе в удовольствии, окружающие подумают, что вы просто весёлый взрослый человек.
Ведь в жизни есть  особые случаи, когда захочется вспомнить «Когда большие были маленькими!».

----------


## победф

Друзья, озадачена 
как и все новым годом, у меня 
 праздник в МЧС!   подскажите мелодию для передлки песни
 на начало праздника...раньше пела "5  минут", Настроение, московские окна... но ....хочется какую нибудь забойную в начале... или наоборот романтическую., чтоб и знакомую всем, и ритмичную, и за душу ...может есть соображения? Я слова могу переделать...?
 извините что в эфире редко... завтра ночью могу напечтать тексты 5 минут... настроения... если кому надо....!
Может ЧЕрез годы, через расстояньяяя?   но не современная....зато оптимистичная!

К  моменту в празднике "по возвращению в детство"    я делаю  так.
 включаю крылатые качели... и покупаю огромные мыльные пузыри!
по комплекту на  играющего - продается в детских магазинах, красиво получается!
провожу как конкурс - кто дальше и больше!

----------


## VLADDD152

> озадачена 
> как и все новым годом, у меня 
> праздник в МЧС! подскажите мелодию для передлки песни
> на начало праздника...


Эта песенка, я думаю, подойдёт. Спасибо автору ( жалко, не помню его имени)((

на мотив песни из к/ф "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"

1. Год прошёл, не беда -
    Новый встретим дружно!
    Веселиться всегда 
    В этот праздник нужно!
   Позабыть всем пора
   Про свои печали
   И плясать до утра.
  Чтоб не засыпали!

Припев:
Вдруг, как в сказке, скрипнула дверь,
И всё ясно стало теперь:
Подошёл назначенный срок,
Новый год ступил на порог.
Мы вина в бокалы нальём
И его за стол позовём,
Зазвеним слегка хрусталём,
Чтобы счастье было!

2. Ёлка вам подмигнёт
   И к себе поманит,
   Сладкий пряник пошлёт,
   Что во рту растает.
   Запоёт вдруг душа,-
   До чего приятно!
   Ночь мила, хороша-
   Это и понятно!

Припев.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
У себя в закромах ещё одну песенку нашла, только не знаю на какую мелодию.

1. День закончен, вот и вечер,
   Груз проблем нам лёг на плечи,
   Время грусти и забот.
   Но не много ли хлопот?
   Может, после нашей встречи
   Станет тёплым этот вечер.
   Вы пришли сюда как гости -
   Мы приветствуем вас просто.

ПРИПЕВ: Добрый вечер, добрый вечер, добрый вечер!
            Пусть улыбкой озарятся ваши лица.
            Будет свет, зажгутся свечи,
            Будет музыка слышна.
            В этот вечер будем просто веселиться.

2. Старый год мы провожаем,
    Все печали забываем
    Будет радость, громкий смех,
    Вместе мы - вот наш успех.
    Может, после нашей встречи
   Станет тёплым этот вечер.
   Вы пришли сюда как гости -
   Мы приветствуем вас просто.

ПРИПЕВ (тот же - 2 раза)

----------


## Маргусик

Всем привет. Может кому пригодится переделывала на новый год. Долина. А в ресторане

В ваш любимый родной коллектив
вы пришли, ни о чём не жалея 
и работаете дружно вы  так 
Как никто никогда не сумеет

Отложили на время дела, 
загуляем напропалую,
Ёлка всех нас сюда собрала, 
все мы вместе сегодня пируем


ПР.:
А в ресторане, а в ресторане, 
мы НОВЫЙ ГОД встречаем с ВАМИ
и что душа захочет, выбирай.
И, может быть здесь, начинается рай.


Всех мы Вас приглашаем к столу
Чтобы мы хорошо посидели.
И на праздничном нашем балу,
Веселились, плясали и пели


До свидания, СТАРЫЙ ГОД,
Мы тебя навсегда провожаем,
А на НОВЫЙ, который грядёт,
Много разных надежд возлагаем.

Припев

----------


## Славина

Всем доброй ночи! Потыкалась в один раздел, в другой, везде уже закрыто, может опять не в эту тему. Хочу поделиться наработкой, но не своей. Не помню точно,где видела, может и на нашем форуме, если повторюсь, сори, удалите. Проводила несколько раз, идет на ура! И музыка подобрана, только не знаю как ее выложить.
Игра (Война миров) 20-век против 21-века. Вызываем на центр танцпола всё старшее поколение(это 20-век) напротив всю молодёжь (это 21-век). Каждая команда должна показать своё умение танцевать в тему. Для команды (20-век)включаем самый продвинутый РЭП-(поверте это прикольно,особенно если старики войдут в кураж!), ну а для команды (21-век)-Хиты 60-х,70-х,80-х-Пусть выкручиваются как хотят! ПЕСНИ должны быть ни больше минуты . Включили РЭП старикам,станцевали-отдыхают на месте,а в это время танцует молодёж!В конце объединяем две команды в любимом танце всех поколений-РОКнРОЛ,и побеждает дружба! ИГРА СУПЕР!!!!!!!!Масштабная! Спасибо большое за эту игру!

----------


## Pина

Это пару лет назад мы поздравляли фирму с Новым годом. Коротко, минут 10-15.
               /Звучит сказочная музыка./

Голос. В большом городе, где много домов и людей жили Кай и Герда. Да-да это именно те милые дети, о которых вы в детстве читали книжку.

Герда. Послушай, Кай, мы уже три дня сидим и ждем, когда же прилетит эта Снежная Королева. А ее все нет. Ну откуда у нас в Николаеве, где даже снег редкость возьмется Снежная королева?

Кай. Из морозильника.

Герда. Да? Тогда я боюсь. Кай, пойдем лучше на санках с искусственной снежной горки покатаемся.

Кай. Иди и катайся, если хочешь.

Герда. А кто будет возить за мной мои саночки?

Кай. Любишь кататься, … вот и катись  к чертовой матери.

Герда. Ладно, раз ты так просишь, я останусь. Давай тогда песню споем, которую я к Новому году придумала.

Кай. Пой сама. Я занят.

Герда. Сама я не могу. Мне медведь на ухо наступил.

Кай. По-моему, он и остальные части лица не пощадил.

Герда. Так ты отказываешься петь новогоднюю песенку? Интересно, чем это ты таким занят? 

Кай. С недавних пор я работаю фирме «Евростеклопакет». Мы коллектив молодой, только вливаемся в дружную семью стекольщиков. А мне как самому юному поручили подготовить особый контракт, чтобы вливание прошло как можно лучше.

Герда. Ну, и как он готов?

Кай. Ясное дело. /Достает огромную бутылку, на которой написано «Евростеклопакет»./  Итак, начинаем вливание. Чтобы у нашей юной фирмы было светлое, прозрачное, чистое будущее, как у настоящих стекольщиков, необходимо, чтобы прозвучали добрые пожелания в адрес нашей фирмы. 

Герда. …………………………………………………………………….
            Вы создатели, вы учредители, наши советчики, наши спасители…

Кай. Да чего там говорить – отцы родные. К вам первым подходим, вам слово предоставляем.

                    /Кай и Герда подходят ко всем желающим поздравить молодую фирму./

Герда. Кай, скажи, а ты окна для нашего дома сделал в своей фирме?

Кай. Ясное дело. Энэргосберегающие, ……………………………………… ……………………………………………………………………… .

Герда. Так вот почему Снежная королева не смогла к нам прийти. Наши окна оказались ей не по зубам.

Голос. Но тут вдруг открылась дверь, и  в комнату вошла незнакомка.

                /Под песню «Хорошо…» входит Верка Сердючка./

Герда. Кто вы?

Кай. Как ваше имя?

Верка. Шо в имени тебе моем, ты оцени груди объем.

Герда. Вы Снежная Королева?

Верка. Ну вот, хиба ж мати винувата, шо дитина дурнувата? Яка ж я снежная, когда я очень даже наоборот – горячая как гейзер. Я ж – Верка. Мне вообще-то сказали, что здесь можно окна заказать. Ведь говорят у вас самые лучшие экологически чистые стеклопакеты. И я решила всем своим друзьям подарок к Новому году сделать. Ну что, кици мои сладкие, растерялись? Сейчас заказ пойдем оформлять. Но, сперва, давайте всех с Новым годом поздравим. Подарок каждому сделаем.

Кай. Стеклопакет из рифленого стекла?

Герда. Нет, из тонированного.

Верка. Песню. (На мелодию "Он бы подошел, я бы отвернулась)

Герда.   Я сегодня всех поздравить здесь рада.
Я бы каждому вручила награду.
Я бы песню вам спела, если б только умела.

Верка с Каем. Лучше, Герда, помолчи, петь не надо.

Верка. Знают горничные это и принцы.
             И поверьте, можно этим гордиться.
             В «Евростеклопакете» лучше всех на планете
             Мастера и им от славы не скрыться.

Все. Новый год идет. Встреть его достойно, 
Не забудь желание загадать.
             C нашей фирмой ты – можешь жить спокойно.
             Лучше не сыскать.
За окном мороз и снежок летает –
             Только Королева к нам не придет.
              А для всех людей сказкою пусть станет
Этот Новый год! Этот Новый год!

Верка. Даже если ты устал от работы,
              Назови себя стекольщиком гордо.
Станет небо прозрачней, жизнь добрей и удачней,
Разлетятся на осколки заботы.

Все. Новый год идет. Встреть его достойно, 
Не забудь желание загадать.
             С нашей фирмой ты – можешь жить спокойно.
             Лучшей не сыскать.
Окна распахни, пусть снежок летает –
             Королева Снежная не придет.
              И для всех людей сказкою пусть станет
Этот Новый год! Этот Новый год!

Кай. Побольше заказов от выгодных клиентов в Новом году!

Герда. Счастья в личной жизни!

Верка. И побольше рогаток, хай у всех побьются стекла, шоб вас завалили заказами,   
            кици вы мои сладкие!

            /Уходят под песню «Хорошо…»/

----------


## NataliF

Уважаемые профи, Новый год на носу! Сама забавляю своих коллег и без вашей помощи не обойдусь.Нужна игра с буквами. Например: берется базовое слово- пока не могу придумать какое, возможно, снежинка. Буквы,напечатанные на отдельных листах раздаются участникам. Ведущий загадывает загадки-вопросы, а  участники  с буквами быстро выстраивают слово. Я понимаю, что это не ново для многих. Поделитесь опытом.плиззз!

----------


## Славина

Привет Натали! Рада знакомству! У меня есть такая игра и проходит тоже всегда весело, хотя за то время что она у меня есть ( год ) проводила всего два раза. Забываю про нее .Только слово у меня не новогоднее АКРОБАТ, я просто выбрала то из которого больше слов получается. Задаешь людям наводящие вопросы, а они организуют ответ, в соответствующем порядке. Если хочешь выложу. А ты на примере составишь из слова СНЕЖИНКА.

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Уважаемые профи, Новый год на носу! Сама забавляю своих коллег и без вашей помощи не обойдусь.Нужна игра с буквами. Например: берется базовое слово- пока не могу придумать какое, возможно, снежинка. Буквы,напечатанные на отдельных листах раздаются участникам. Ведущий загадывает загадки-вопросы, а участники с буквами быстро выстраивают слово. Я понимаю, что это не ново для многих. Поделитесь опытом.плиззз!
__________________
natalif2170@mail.ru 


Можно организовать одну команду, а можно две, тогда будет присутствовать дух соревнования, делаешь два комплекта букв из своего слова и вперед.

Вот мое слово АКРОБАТ.
Вопросы:
Человек, выполняющий акробатические трюки - акробат.
На нее ходят каждый день - работа.
В известном фильме он уходит в небо - табор.
Ползущая, шипящая гадость с капюшоном - кобра.
Морское существо с клешнями - краб.
Наемный, сельский рабочий - батрак.
Гадальные карты - таро.
Спецодежда - роба.
Огородный вредитель - крот.
Кожа дерева - кора.
Подневольная женщина - раба.
Бегущий по проводам - ток.
То, чем едят - рот.
Место, где напиваются - бар.
Домашнее животное -кот.

Главное, чтобы они становились правильно: слева - направо, часто становятся наоборот, им кажется, что так правильно, и это становится самым смешным,
когда начинают перестраиваться и путаться.
 Желаю всем удачи, хороших клиентов, музыкантам - парнаса! И побольше нам всем работы в Новом году! Люблю вас!

*Добавлено через 59 минут*
Пока есть возможность, отчитаюсь еще за один конкурс, благодарю за него дорогих форумчан, поблагодарила бы лично, но точно не помню кто выставлял, никого не хочу обидеть( но я увидела у Людочки Оптимисточки, если не ошибаюсь). 
Конкурс -собиралки - для девушек, а когда доходит очередь до мальчиков,
они конечно готовы тоже девушек раздевать, туда -сюда бегать, а я подхожу к невесте( в основном на свадьбах провожу) и говорю: допустим, Танюша, скажи, а девичник у тебя вчера был, ну в ответ, конечно,а стриптиз был??? Нет конечно, а хочешь мы тебе прям сейчас устроим, никто конечно не отказывается и далее обращаюсь к выбранным мною парням для конкурса, ну вот ребята вам и задание для самой невесты стриптиз изобразить. Включается музыка и вперед! Такое шоу получается, раздеваются до штанов, дальше не даю, хотя бывают смельчаки так разойдутся... дальше в том же темпе эротично одеваемся. Знаю может многие меня осудят за пошлятину и отправят к играм, которые не стоит проводить, но я сама всего такого не люблю.
Просто как то само собой вышло и все поддержали, и участники и зрители.
Морду молодые мужья, пока не били! А может это тоже чья та идея, не судите строго.Все пока!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Порубовы

Вот ещё одна собственная наработочка. (хотя уверены, многие форумчане уже знают этот конкурс)
"Собери искусственную ёлку"
эстафетная игра. в команде - 5 человек - одна девушка, которая будет ёлкой и четыре человека, которые по очереди одевают на неё кольца фатина и звезду.

Кажется, кто-то хотел для Сердючки блок новогодний сделать? Вот мы для сердючки и прописали конкурс. после конкурса девочки танцевали с верой под песню "ёлки по городу мчатся".

----------


## NataliF

> Привет Натали! Рада знакомству! У меня есть такая игра и проходит тоже всегда весело, хотя за то время что она у меня есть ( год ) проводила всего два раза. Забываю про нее .Только слово у меня не новогоднее АКРОБАТ, я просто выбрала то из которого больше слов получается. Задаешь людям наводящие вопросы, а они организуют ответ, в соответствующем порядке. Если хочешь выложу. А ты на примере составишь из слова СНЕЖИНКА


Спасибо, Ирина, за отклик! :flower: Да, слово снежинка никуда не годиться. Акробат повеселее будет. Надо будет поработать над словом,чтобы  новогоднее настроение было. Но мысль ясна. Думаю, лучше проводить в командах....уже предвкушаю!

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
Для гостей провожу  развлекалочку с масками.  Это картинки с окошками, в которое участник вставляет свое лицо. Ну, наподобие старых  картинных фотографий .Сам участник не знает кто он.Его задача догадаться какая на нем маска с помощью вопросов и ответов на них.  Подходит к любому празднику. Взрослые пищат от восторга.

*Добавлено через 51 минуту*
http://lh3.ggpht.com/__mUwuR-WCxI/SF...0/100_1545.JPG

Первый раз этим занимаюсь Получится ли?

----------


## Norma

> Для команды (20-век)включаем самый продвинутый РЭП-(поверте это прикольно,особенно если старики войдут в кураж!), ну а для команды (21-век)-Хиты 60-х,70-х,80-х-Пусть выкручиваются как хотят! ПЕСНИ должны быть ни больше минуты . Включили РЭП старикам,станцевали-отдыхают на месте,а в это время танцует молодёж!В конце объединяем две команды в любимом танце всех поколений-РОКнРОЛ,и побеждает дружба! ИГРА СУПЕР!!!!!!!!Масштабная! Спасибо большое за эту игру!


Тот же самый "Танцевальный марафон",но интересная подача.СПАСИБО! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*___Ира___*,



> Уважаемые профи, Новый год на носу! Сама забавляю своих коллег и без вашей помощи не обойдусь.Нужна игра с буквами. Например: берется базовое слово- пока не могу придумать какое, возможно, снежинка. Буквы,напечатанные на отдельных листах раздаются участникам. Ведущий загадывает загадки-вопросы, а участники с буквами быстро выстраивают слово. Я понимаю, что это не ново для многих. Поделитесь опытом.плиззз!


Посмотрите здесь,предлагала что-то подобное,может пригодится?http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129489&page=28  пост№408

----------


## tfeofilova

> Нужна игра с буквами. Например: берется базовое слово- пока не могу придумать какое, возможно, снежинка. Буквы,напечатанные на отдельных листах раздаются участникам. Ведущий загадывает загадки-вопросы, а  участники  с буквами быстро выстраивают слово. Я понимаю, что это не ново для многих. Поделитесь опытом.плиззз!


НАТАЛИЯ! Игру "Волшебные слова" или "Живые буквы" можно посмотреть вот по этой ссылке, пост #2530. Удачи!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808&page=169

----------


## Славина

Спасибо, Ирина, за отклик! Да, слово снежинка никуда не годиться. Акробат повеселее будет. Надо будет поработать над словом,чтобы новогоднее настроение было. Но мысль ясна. Думаю, лучше проводить в командах....уже предвкушаю!

Натали, возьми к Новому году лучше слово СНЕГУРОЧКА.

Он бывает белым и пушистым - Снег.
То, чем пишут - Ручка.
То, чем машут - Рука.
Лесной зверек -Сурок.
Дробленая крупа - Сечка.
Она имеет название - Волга, Ока - Река.
Ущерб по другому - Урон.
Темнокожий человек - Негр.
Кожа дерева - Кора.
Их в школе много -Урок.
и т.д, но главное не много, устают и теряют интерес.

А вот ссылочка на игру "Война миров" если кому - то надо: http://turbobit.net/qdb2nv3totwj.html

----------


## nassi

Доброго дня всем. Предлагаю стихи ,я делала поздравление на юбилей (т.к.раньше именниница проживала в Казахстане)И как всегда на юбилей гости из солнечного Казахстана!
1.	Двадцать днеи и ночей	 
           Шли мы двое гурьбой	
           Торопились скорей 
  	 Мы попасть на ваш той

2.	Было жарко в пути
Что кумыс наш пропал
А ишак идиот 
Все баурсаки сожрал

3.	Хорошо что ишак
С нами всётаки был
И своим кизяком
Нашу юрту топил

4.	Долгим был наша путь
Через много страна
Пограничник плохой
Надо много деньга

5.	На немецкой границ
Ничего не платил
И солдата спросил
Где тут--------(город)– кишлак?

6.	Он рукой показал 
Как на юг нам идти
И мы шли, и мы шли
Наконец- то дошли

7.	С днем рожденья тебя 
Мы поздравить хотим
Весь пешковский род
Все казахи и мы

8.	Мы везли тебе шерсть
С тонкошкурный баран
И сушёный урюк
И изюм , и казан

9.	Первосортный галош                                                
И арбуз, и комча                                                             
Алматинский апорт                                                          
И гранат и алча                                                                

10.	Но проклятый поляк                                               
Наш ишак обманул                                                         
Он забрал весь мешок                                                                                                        
И как в воду канул  

11.Извени нас пожалуйст
Нина родная
Не смогли довести мы 
Подарки с собой

12.В заключенье всего
Тебе песню споем
А потом поседим 
Поедим и попьём

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Здравствуйте - я новичок, в плане написание и размещения информации, если что не ругайтесь...
Я так понимаю, собственные наработки из любой области праздников...

На свадьбе: Ритуал "Прощание с детством"

Я хочу предложить Вам провести один очень добрый, теплый ритуал. 
Я его называю - прощание с детством. 
Я прошу выйти в центр зала наших счастливых, дорогих и любимых мам жениха и невесты.
Пожалуйста, присаживайтесь на стульчики (два стульчика рядом)

Уважаемые гости... - Все мы родом из детства...
Все мы, когда были маленькими и когда нам было плохо или одиноко бежали к нашим мамам. И они брали нас на ручки, ласкали и успокаивали. И нам от этого было хорошо и спокойно, мы били счастливы.

Звучит музыка - Куда уходит детство...
Марианна и Юрий. Вы сегодня стали мужем и женой, окончательно стали взрослыми. Я предлагаю попрощаться с ушедшим детством и попроситься на ручки к Вашим мамам, присядем на коленочки. 

Аплодисменты
А теперь, молодые мои, садитесь Вы на стулчики, а Вам на коленки сядут родители. Вы теперь стали взрослыми, должны заботиться о своих любимых родителях. Прошу.

Уважаемые мамы, теперь, когда Вам будет одиноко, скучно или захочется просто увидеть своих детей – берете стул, приезжаете к своим детям и сидите у них на коленочках.
Уважаемые и любимые папы, кто еще не успел посидеть на коленочках, просим...
Кто еще хочет тепла и ласки молодых, просим, не стесняемся.
Всем спасибо, всем аплодисменты!

И так с детством попрощались, взрослой жизни сказали громко -  здравствуй!
Время самому романтическому моменту на свадьбе – Первый танец молодых... 
продолжение следует...

----------


## Леонидовна

Алексей, хорошая идея: прощание с детством! Я думаю, ее можно еще развить! Ну, например, музыку я бы однозначно включила повеселее (детскую задорную какую-ниб. песенку), а то "Куда уходит детство"-печальная слишком...
И потом, пап можно привлечь побольше, например, пусть на руках носят детей своих , может вместе с др. родственниками? 
А потом, может (как при встрече Нового года) - пусть молодожены впрыгивают во взрослую жизнь (не обязательно со стульев - мало ли что, а через какую-ниб. ленту или другой условный символ). В общем, я бы над этим обрядом еще поразмыслила... Как-то повеселее его хочется сделать!А в целом :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Дополнение...

Все, конечно индивидуально. При встрече я всегда спрашиваю у молодоженов пойдет не пойдет...

Также мамам не надо сидеть на коленях у жениха и невесты, все по желанию и ситуации...

А чтобы папы не были обделенными. можно объявить танец с отцом.

У меня после "Прощания с детством" молодожены дарят родителям памятные подарки и произносят тост за родителей.

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
Я так понимаю, сюда разную информацию можно вносить, а модераторы сами ее по полочкам раскладывают. Ведь нету ни папки СВАДЬБА, ни ЮБИЛЕЙ как раньше было... Тогда...
Чтобы вызвать на конкурс:
- уважаемые гости, а у кого день рождение самое близкое к сегодняшнему торжеству??
или
- кого не поздравил в прошлом году Дед Мороз??? Поздравила Снегурочка???
или
-  давайте задумаем любое НЕ ЧЕТНОЕ число от 1 до 10. 
Поднимите правую руку те, кто задумал 1. ЕДИНИЦУ задумывают только ГЕНИИ, их мало, их единицы… (сам проверял)
«5» загадали ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ люди, у них все на пять, жизнь на отлично, и на работе и в жизни личной, отличное настроение, талантливы во всем… 
Кто задумал 3, 7, 9 (ТУЗ) – люди азартные, рискованные, но всегда побеждают, поэтому им в конкурсе участвовать сейчас будут
Пока они выходят...
Кто загадал числа 2, 4, 6, 8 – этот ЗАГАДОЧНЫЕ люди… любящие удивлять (всегда есть такие) Потому, что для меня загадка - ведь я не просил загадывать эти числа...
или
- дорогие жених и невеста, Вас пришли поздравить самые близкие друзья, родственники и, конечно, сложно выделить, но... Назовите имена тех, кто выйдит сейчас в центр зала и запишет свое имя золотыми буквами в сегодняшнем торжесте...

----------


## ЛенИнг

> НАТАЛИЯ! Игру "Волшебные слова" или "Живые буквы" можно посмотреть вот по этой ссылке, пост #2530. Удачи!
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28808&page=169


Мы тоже на корпоративчике решили провести эту игру. Причем формирование команд решили сделать под салат "оливье" и ... (пост 2283, 2290) (раздел "Документы(дипломы, грамоты, техпаспорта и т.д.) для свадеб, юбилеев )там как раз 10 человек, а потом - составь слово Снегурочка. Но сочинили свои маленькие стишки. 

К нам в Новый год приходит дурочка –
Лесная девочка …СНЕГУРОЧКА

К утру с водой замерзла бочка –
Видать, была морозной …НОЧКА 

Идти нам в прорубь недалечко –
С поселком рядом протекает …РЕЧКА

Утром вышел на крылечко человек,
А под ногами громко скрипнул …СНЕГ

От снега выросла с утра
Для санок снежная …ГОРА

Штурмует горку детвора
Под крики громкие …УРА

Как здорово, что не исчерпан наш ресурс,
На Новый год мы держим …КУРС

----------


## GalinaM

> Нужна игра с буквами.


Проводила такую игру со словом ПРАЗДНИК (Новый год-тоже праздник!) Сама не ожидала, что будет так весело. Если нужно, скину варианты слов и их трактовку.

----------


## Lyutik

> А бык и Тигр артисты будут, которые стихи выучат или кто???
> Если гости - то не надо никаких текстов...


Даже коротеньких?
А на наш корпоратив, я думаю, можно заранее участникам текст раздать...

Еще думаю, может, нарядиться тигринным послом и провести испытания на тему:"Как вы готовы к встрече с тигром".

----------


## Курица

> Алексей, хорошая идея: прощание с детством! Я думаю, ее можно еще развить! Ну, например, музыку я бы однозначно включила повеселее (детскую задорную какую


http://files.mail.ru/9KBKRF - вот тут песня "ПРощайте, игрушки..."Она, конечно, не такая, о какой говорит Леонидовна, но я думаю, стоит того, чтоб послушать и попробовать ее включить во время этого лирического момента..

----------


## Lyutik

Ежик, наверное, ты права. Лучше придумать такой текст клятвы, чтобы самой читать. А гость только произнесет:"Клянусь!"

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lyutik*,
Выучи сама и читай от лица ведущей:

Вот Бык, весь год как вол пахал,
И  кризис злой ему рога не обламал!
Достойно год провел наш бык!
Теперь уж можно прямо на шашлык...
Корону Тигру передать  готов он!
но, только после клятвы, безусловно!

Клянешься кризис ты в узде держать?
И цены ни когда не повышать?
(тигр) Клянусь!
Клянешься победить свинячий грипп,
Что на планете нашей как полип?
(тигр) Клянусь!
Клянешся ли, рабочие места не закрывать.
Проценты по кредитам уменьшать?
(тигр) Клянусь!

Тогда корону смело одевай и
эту клятву целый год не забывай! 

 :Vah:  Убого... но если подойдет - учи...

----------


## Гудимка

> хорошая идея: прощание с детством! Я думаю, ее можно еще развить! Ну, например, музыку я бы однозначно включила повеселее (детскую задорную какую-ниб. песенку


А я момент прощания с детством провожу с помощью ростовой куклы - тигра! Кукла как из диснеевского мультика про Винни - пуха, яркая, красивая. говорю слова, что у молодожёнов навсегда уходит детство, они вступают в новую интересную жизнь и т.д., но все мы родом из детства и должны о нём помнить... Звучит музыка"Детство" Шатунов, тигр выходит. все танцуют с ним, особенно молодые, все так действительно радуются!!! А затем проходит фотосессия с тигром, все желают фото на память!!! Особенно хороша думаю будет эта кукла сейчас, в наступающий год тигра.

----------


## NataliF

> Проводила такую игру со словом ПРАЗДНИК (Новый год-тоже праздник!) Сама не ожидала, что будет так весело. Если нужно, скину варианты слов и их трактовку.


Конечно нужно, скидывайте. Ждем с нетерпением.:rolleyes:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Вот такая театральная сценка-экспромт с гостями...

Гимнастки. (реквизит - два обруча)

Дорогие гости. В зале находится безумно известная и замечательная женщина. ЗМС, серебренный призер Венгрии 1969 года, великолепная … Ну, фамилию Вы и сами все знаете… (подхожу к любой девушке, вывожу в центр зала)

Здравствуйте. Я Ваш давний поклонник. Это чудо, что Я Вас встретил. (на колено, целую руку). Вот, кто скажет, что ей 75 лет, никто. Раскройте секрет Вашей божественной красоты! Это все спорт, муж (любовь) и семеро детей. 

Кстати, это было в 68 или 69 году, Ваше блистательное появление в Венгрии. Среди всех гимнасток Вам не было равных, Вы лучшая!

Посмотрите какими влюбленными глазами смотрят гости на молодоженов и конечно на Вас. Вы же не разочаруете их надежды и покажете что-нибудь из Вашего творчества. Нет не шпагат и не колесо. Ваша коронка с обручем. Ассистенты…

Обруч на талии – Браво, Аплодисменты, Бис!

Здесь невероятная произошла история. Кого Вы меньше всего ожидали увидеть у нас в зале?
Да, я понимаю логику Ваших мыслей.

Здесь оказалась Ваша давняя соперница, которая тогда, в Венгрии выиграла на чемпионате золото.

(Подхожу ко второй девушке)
ЗМС, чемпион Европы, золотой призер великолепная … Фанаты с трибуны «С» поддерживают чемпионку…

Сегодня все в нашей власти и я предлагаю переиграть результаты прошлого состязания. Под музыку, кто первый роняет, тот и проиграл…

Выдающимся людям, выдающиеся и несмолкаемые, восторженные аплодисменты!!

Красиво, легко, весело...

----------


## Irenka-da

На любом празднике, свадьбе. юбилее и т.д. среди детей и взрослых - провожу такой момент:

"Если вы еще кого то не поздравили с праздником (далее название праздника или события), то сейчас есть такая возможность. Поднимите все свою правую руку, трижды похлопайте по плечу соседа справа и скажите громко "Поздравляю!" или "С новым годом". 
Теперь поднимите левую руку, трижды похлопайте соседское плечо слева и скажите "Спасибо!"
А сейчас поднимите и правую и левую руки, похлопайте по плечам соседа справа и слева и скажите "Пожалуйста".
Вот видите как можно быстро и одновременно поздравить такое количество гостей"

Игра далеко не новая, но провожу ее с удовольствием и каждый раз любая компания реагирует весело и главное дружно. Попробуйте.

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

При проведении предновогодних (до 31 декабря) корпоративов всегда в конце праздника ставлю бой новогодних курантов . При этом говорю :что есть возможность загадать 2 желания на новый год. Одно сейчас , а второе вместе с боем новогодних(настоящих) курантов и они обязательно сбудуться. Все стараются обязательно загадать желание. Даже иногда приходилось задерживать куранты ,чтобы все успели загадать желание.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Это свадебный вариант, для юбилея, корпораты надо переделывать...
Насколько понимаю, форум существует для обмена идеями, на выходе - результат продукта у каждого свой...
Вот вариант - "блеф-клуба"

Самый ЗНАЮЩИЙ молодоженов гость

Вы можете проверить гостей, хорошо ли они знают Вас, историю Вашего знакомства и становления отношений, Ваши привычки и пристрастия, Ваши таланты и мечты. 

Шуточные варианты ответов, один из которых верный, вызовут искренние и открытые улыбки на лице гостей. Веселые ответы раскрепостят и расслабят, заставят всех приглашенных на торжество, почувствовать себя в дружном, теплом семейном кругу.

Этот конкурс, под названием - «Блеф клуб», ставит своей задачей познакомить гостей друг с другом, дает понять, кем кто приходится жениху и невесте, как давно и при каких обстоятельствах познакомился, какую роль играет в жизни молодоженов и т.д.

Вариантов проведения этой игры может быть великое множество. Вы можете просто привести некоторые факты из Вашей жизни, а мы составим легкие веселые вопросы.

Где познакомились молодожены:
- в библиотеке (в три часа ночи)
- в очереди за мороженным
- у зубного врача
- в контакте (группа «Хороший повод»)
- на семинарах по аутотренингу
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

День знакомства был:
- солнечный
- день зарплаты
- международный
- красный день календаря
- самый короткий/длинный
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Что было одето на невесте:
- скромный синий платочек
- норковая шуба
- только «Шанель № 2»
- помню только блеск глаз
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Любимые цветы невесты/жениха:
- полевые
- любые, лишь бы каждый день
- млн. алых роз и не меньше
- дети – это цветы – соберите огромный букет
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Любимая песня или певица:
- Верка Сердючка и все ее творчество
- Сергей Зверев
- когда поет сосед с верху
- мартовский кот у соседей с низу
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Какую хотят купить машину:
- машину времени
- стиральную машину
- машину, печатающую деньги
- секс машину (сдавать в аренду)
- трактор на дачу или вертолет
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Любимое число:
- 13 (особенно пятницы)
- 777 на «одноруком бандите»
- 9-27-02-75 (это мой номер телефона)
- 36.6 (36 – размер обуви невесты, 6 – количество пар летней обуви)
- любое, если оно выпало в казино, и вы поставили на него все свое состояние
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Домашнее животное молодоженов:
- четвероногие друзья – диван, кресло
- комнатные рыбки – пираньи
- тараканы
- птица счастья
- корова веселого молочника 
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Есть заветная мечта:
- голубая или розовая
- увидеть последнюю серию телевизионного проекта «Дом 2»
- увидеть новый год без Галкина, Гурченко без грима, Боярского без усов и шляпы
- три милых сыночка и лапочка дочка
- чтобы море было пивом, в нем дельфином быть красивым
- и еще чтоб море водки, плыть большой подводной лодкой
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Что объединяет молодоженов:
- хороший аппетит (холодильник по ночам)
- общая ванная комната (по утрам)
- вместе болеют за ФК «Зенит» (по телевизору)
- любовь – к макаронам
- страсть, любовь и горячий поцелуй
- ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ

Они вместе любят:
- чистить картошку
- лежать на пляже
- ходить на футбол (простите - к теще)
- валять дурака (я про себя)
- ОНИ ВМЕСТЕ БЕЗУМНО ЛЮБЯТ ДРУГ ДРУГА!

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Еще делаю конкурс - увлечения жениха и невесты...
Участвуют (если активные) свидетели. 
За отведенное время (например, хронометр звучит и минута дается)
необходимо показать жестами и мимикой увлечения - свидетель невестены, свидетельница жениха, а гости должны отгадать сто они показывают и имеют ввиду...

Мужские/жениха:

- футбол (хоккей)

- баня :Oj: 

- пиво :Pivo: 

- рыбалка, охота

- работа

- автомобиль

- бодибилдинг, качалка

- секретарша

- марки

- интернет

- женщины :flower: 

Женские/невесты:

- разговоры по телефону:confused:

- сериалы, мыльные оперы :biggrin:

- диета

- мода

- солярий

- фитнес, красота

- шопинг:eek:

- сплетни

- дом два :Jopa: 

- море, пляж, солнце

- мужчины :Aga:

----------


## Norma

Очень люблю это стихотворение,заканчиваю им многие мероприятия,особенно свадьбу(последнее слово люди всегда произносят вместе со мной по наитию),подойдет и для Нового года:
Сегодня и всегда,я вам желаю счастья,
                       Пускай хранит судьба от мрака и ненастья,
                       От умного врага,от мелочного друга,
                       От злого языка,от тяжкого недуга.
                       И пусть вам даст Господь,ведь это в его власти,
                       Здоровья,долгих лет
                       И много-много СЧАСТЬЯ!

----------

Мусиенко (25.06.2018)

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Скороговорки чаще всего используют как "тест на трезвость"

но есть еще варианты:
1-й. Вызываем гостей, человек 6-7. Одеваем им головные уборы (разные, веселые) и себе один (у меня кепка из Макдональса - "Свободная касса...")

После этого приглашаем всех сесть на приготовленные стулья и так
пока играет музыка и до команды стоп Вам (обращение к гостям) необходимо отзеркаливать меня, повторять мои движения в точности до наоборот. А именно - я сижу - Вы стоите, я снял шляпу - Вы одели - Понятно??
Тренируемся... И так - начали

Если легко и гости пили мало - усложняем - Добавляем сигарету...
После команды стоп всегда есть претендент на выбывание...

2-й ...

----------


## ruslava

это фирменный конкурс Юры из Ярославля

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Тогда второй:
Купил в военторге сувенирную палочку в полоску (мини палка регулировщика ГИБДД)

Вызываю участники из гостей, прошу руку вытянуть над палочкой, сам двумя указательными держу. Все просто, задаю смешные разные вопросы и неожиданно отпускаю...
Гость должен быть внимательным и поймать...
Вопросы:
- кем Вы приходитесь молодоженам
- в чем секрет семейного счастья
- Вы пришли сегодня один
- расшифруйте абривиатуру Муж, Жена, Теща
- что такое Харизма, и есть ли она у Вас
- Муж голова, а жена...
- за что Вас любят все женщины
- и т.д.

Никогда никто не ловил - над ответами думают
В конце просите гостя подержать и вопросы задавать
А Вы ловите (50/50, даже трезвому тяжело поймать)

Эффект скорее всего идет от ПРАВДИВЫХ и веселых ответов на Ваши вопросы...
Попробуйте...

----------


## Kiska2009

гтовила День Милиции и прочитала сказку про репку,написанную МаЛеной.Понравилась безумно!!!я ее немного переделала и добавила нарезки.Вот что получилось.

сказка о том,как Дед Вован Репку сажал.
Жил-был следователь Дедушкин Владимир,для своих прсто Дед Вован.Ваши апплодисменты нашему герою!
(выходит Дед под песню"Вова-чума")
Узнал он,что в огороде его ничего не растет,чахнет и вянет,потому что все культуры держит в страхе местный авторитет Репка.Вызвал Дед Репку себе в кабинет
(подношу микрофон к Деду и звучит:"А теперь горбатый,я сказал горбатый")
Ну что ж ,встречаем Репку!
(выходит Репка под "как известно мы народ горячий"из м/ф"бременские музыканты")

Решил Дед Вован Репку посадить. Сажает-сажает,а посадить не может.А Репка ему и говорит:
("Указ 7/8шьешь,начальник?"из к/ф"место встречи изменить нельзя")

Но Дед решил не сдаваться,а действовать по-другому.Разведал он,что в том же огроде наряду с Репкой орудовала старая спекулянтка по кличке Бабка.И вызвал ее на допрос.Встречаем Бабку! 
(выход Бабки"Все мы бабы-стервы")

колол Дед Бабку колол.Долго держалась она,но раскололась,наконец.
("Не виноватая я,он сам пришел"из к/ф"Бриллиантовая рука")

Обрадовался Вован,решил,что с помощью Бабки сможет Репку посадить.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут. Тут Бабка обстановку оценила и рассказала Деду про известную в определенных кругах аферистку и мошенницу Внучку.Встречаем!
("Я ведь только с мороза") 

Дед Вован давай ее фактами доставать,а она крутится,вертится,никак ее не взять.
("А я не знаю почему,но ты мне нравишься")

вобщем,спрыгивала с "базара".тогда применил к ней Дед допрос с пристрастием и все-таки получил от нее информацию.Стал Репку с помощью Бабки и Внучки сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда Внучка за Жучкой побежала,да на него настучала.Встречаем Жучку!
(Выход Жучки под "Сексбомб") 

Увидел Дед Вован Жучку,да спрашивает:
("Чего тебе надо,собака?"из к/ф"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию")

Выложила Жучка всю подноготную Репки.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда позвала Жучка местную девицу легкого поведения по кличке Мурка.Причем Дед заметил:
("Не имени ,ни роду,одни кликухи поганые"из к/ф"Место встречи")

что ж встречаем Мурку!

("Мурка,ты мой котеночек")

Т.к.Мурка наша была девицей легких нравов,начала она к Деду приставать.
("Попробуй Джага-Джага")

Подошел Дед ближе к Кошке,покалякал с ней о делах Репки скорбных немножко,она и пообещала помочь Репку посадить.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.

Что же делать?Как им быть?
Как им Репку посадить?
На дно они засели
И только тогда увидеть сумели
Что в сказке был еще и Мышка-
Репки единственный сынишка
Он то в картишки промотает
То пропьет,то потеряет
Мышка где-то промышлял
Вес наел и нервным стал
Встречаем Мышку!

("Постой ,паровоз,не стучите,колеса")

Собрал их всех вместе Дед и говорит:

("граждане алкоголики,хулиганы и тунеядцы"из к/ф"Операция Ы")  
                       Тут всем миром надавили
                        Репку дружно посадили
                        Тут и сказочке конец
                         А кто слушал-молодец!

                      Сказка ложь, да в ней намек
                       Добрым молодцам урок.
                       Чтобы не было бедствия
                        Дружи,народ,со следствием!!! 



























в

----------

Леся Тавр (09.07.2017)

----------


## orsia

[QUOTE=Алексей Пашин;2535756]Еще делаю конкурс - увлечения жениха и невесты...
Участвуют (если активные) свидетели. 
За отведенное время (например, хронометр звучит и минута дается)
необходимо показать жестами и мимикой увлечения - свидетель невестены, свидетельница жениха, а гости должны отгадать сто они показывают и имеют ввиду...

Мужские/жениха:

- футбол (хоккей)

- баня :Oj: 

- пиво :Pivo: 

- рыбалка, охота

- работа

- автомобиль

- бодибилдинг, качалка

- секретарша

- марки

- интернет

- женщины :flower: 

Женские/невесты:

- разговоры по телефону:confused:

- сериалы, мыльные оперы :biggrin:

- диета

- мода

- солярий

- фитнес, красота

- шопинг:eek:

- сплетни

- дом два :Jopa: 

- море, пляж, солнце

- мужчины :Aga: [quote=Алексей Пашин;2535756]
На моей памяти один тамада проводил этот конкурс после ПЕРВОГО тоста... отдуваться пришлось мне (гостье), т.к. остальные вообще не могли понять, чего от них трезвых хотять.... :Jopa: 

Алексей, не по отношению к вам - после того случая он у меня в "черном" списке... :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ребята, тогда хоть подскажите, как анулировать этот позор из сообщения?
> Чтоб совсем не засмеяли.
> __________________


После того, как перестает работать ПРАВКА( а это через 30 минут), сама ты уже не удалишь.. Можешь написать в личку одному из модераторов(Наташе Макнатой или Марине -Марье) или админу(Мазайкиной). И они любую часть текста или целиком сообщение уберут...

----------


## Елена Дианова

В оконцовке свадьбы, после снятия фаты, делаю прощание с холостяцкой жизнью жениха. Подаю молодым шарик воздушный на палочке, прошу невесту собственоручно маркером написать "Холостая жизнь ( имя жениха)". Веду диалог с женихом, типа не жалко, готов проститься и.т.д. Подаю ему большие надувные боксерские перчатки и говорю, что сейчас семейный прень одержит победу над холостой жизьнью. И под барабанную дробь жених лопает шарик. А после этого уже проводим букет и подвязку, обыгрывая это как выборы короля холостяков и феи свадебных цветов.

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

"Пожелаю я тебе"
Ведущий: Новый год не за горами
Мы его уже встречаем
В старом все дела оставим
В новом счастья пожелаем
Распечатываются карточки, гости выбирают карточку вставляют имя того, кого хотят поздравить.
1. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - быть все время на коне
2. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - прибавления в семье
3. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - получать зарплаты две.
4. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - быть уверенней в себе
5. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - работы только по душе.
6. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - много денег в кошельке
7. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - крутую тачку в гараже.
8. (имя), Пожелаю я тебе - ездить в отпуск в августе и т.п.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Наверное старый конкурс, но на форуме вроде не встречал...

Перед броском свадебного букета... Жених выходит в центр и садится на стульчик. Закрывает глаза и дает слова, что подглядывать не будет.
Вокруг невеста и претендентки на букет. 
Я говорю, что в последний раз девушкам невеста разрешает подойти, погладить, поласкать и поцеловать жениха (мини мальчишник)
Он должен отгадать - какая по счету будет невеста... :Aga: 

Суть... Целует и ласкает - только одна невеста. Главное в процессе болтать правильно: Вот очередь самой длинноногой девушки в голубом платье..., а сейчас девушка с самой широкой улыбкой, теперь самая страстная и самый сексуальный поцелуй... и т.д.

Спрашиваю - который из всех поцелуев был мой?? смех... :Vah: 
А невестин ... 3, 6, 1...:tongue:
Нет - только невеста и целовала и лишь одна она теперь будет тебя целовать, обнимать и любить...  :Oj:

----------


## Megatoi

я всегда в конце банкета говорю такие слова...мне не важно где и как Вы работаете,мне важно где и как Вы отдыхаете..прошу Вас --проживите 101 год,100 лет живите и радуйтесь и год думайте как жить дальше...Ваша Наташа...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Тогда второй:
> Купил в военторге сувенирную палочку в полоску (мини палка регулировщика ГИБДД)
> 
> Вызываю участники из гостей, прошу руку вытянуть над палочкой, сам двумя указательными держу. Все просто, задаю смешные разные вопросы и неожиданно отпускаю...
> Гость должен быть внимательным и поймать...
> Вопросы:
> - кем Вы приходитесь молодоженам
> - в чем секрет семейного счастья
> - Вы пришли сегодня один
> ...


А можно и другой конкурс с регулировщиком ГИБДД сделать.... Он приходит, говорит, что проверит народ на степень опьянения... как никак им за руль садиться... Условия такие: палочка вверх - все кричат "Поздравляем", палочка вперед - кричим "УРА", палочка в сторону - "С новмы годом!"...проходит весело, часто начинают путаться... Инспектор задобрен, выпивает рюмку, дает добро на продолжение банкета и за сим раскланивается...

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Или в новогоднюю тигриную тему приходит не представитель ГИБДД, а дед Полос, например....

----------


## Боровичанка

> я всегда в конце банкета говорю такие слова...мне не важно где и как Вы работаете,мне важно где и как Вы отдыхаете..прошу Вас --проживите 101 год,100 лет живите и радуйтесь и год думайте как жить дальше...Ваша Наташа...


А я бы тут первое "как" убрала, т.е. фраза вот такая получится: Мне не важно, где вы работаете (и далее по тексту).

----------


## Megatoi

> А я бы тут первое "как" убрала, т.е. фраза вот такая получится: Мне не важно, где вы работаете (и далее по тексту).


под этим ..как...подразумевается конкретно качество..потому что качество работы напрямую связано с качеством отдыха:smile:

----------


## skomorox

> в новогоднюю тигриную тему приходит не представитель ГИБДД, а дед Полос,


лучше бы - дед Понос пришёл! Сразу станет весело, станет хорошо!!!:biggrin:kuku

----------


## tenden

> лучше бы - дед Понос пришёл!


 А стоит только произнести дед Полос..., народ сам додумает и выскажет!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Малыши сбор денег в памперсы*
Что за дети к нам пришли?
Вы откуда малыши?
С вами что-нибудь случилось?
Вы наверно заблудились?
Как! Родителей найти не можете?
Гости! Вы, конечно, им поможете!
Просто надо только  погадать,
Маму с папой  точно угадать…
Ой! Вас нет ещё на свете!
Не родившиеся дети?...
В мае вы мечтаете родиться,
У невесты с женихом явиться?
Да! Молодым придется нам помочь,
Чтоб родился сын, за ним и дочь.
Мы не будем думать и гадать,
Гостям, слово надо лучше дать.
Пусть они сейчас решают,
А детишки деньги собирают.
Здесь и сможем  убедиться, 
Кто из них вперед родиться?

Малый,  денег много наберет,
То придёт в семью вперед.
Радость станет у отца,
От такого вот мальца.
Помогать отцу он будет,
Может когда баньку срубит?
Баньку вместе посетят,
Веник с паром применят.
И, машину, надо - починит,
Крантик тоже привинтит.
А потом с отцом с устатку,
Стопку выпьет для порядку. 

В деньгах дочке   повезет,
Нянькой в дом она войдёт.
Будет маме она помогать,
Распашонки, да пеленки стирать.
Сможет кашу вовремя сварить,
И братишку вкусно накормить.
А потом уж с мамой вместе,
Рассказать друг другу вести.
Ведь на свете нет родней,-
Чем любимых дочерей!

Ну, а если сильно постараться,
Сумма может поровну набраться
И тогда у наших молодых,
Место будет для двоих!

А теперь мы старт начнём,
*Деньги в памперс* соберём.
Памперс, он же не простой,
По цене, уж больно, дорогой.
Гости! Только не зевайте,
Памперс лучше наполняйте.
Можно доллар, евро дать,
Всё равно на чём гадать!..
Ну, а кто из малышей вперед
Денег в памперс наберет.
Всё зависит от гостей,
Детки, побежали веселей!
_(собирают деньги)_
Тёще деньги вы отдайте,
Тесть конечно помогайте, 
Вместе деньги вы сложите
И итог нам  объявите.
Свёкор с свекровью не сидите,
Лепту тож свою внесите.
Вы ж теперь одна семья,
Вам уж сориться нельзя.
Нужно так определить,
Чтобы внуков не делить.
(считают)
Громко нам вы огласите,
Первым кто родиться- подскажите.
Гости уж устали ждать.
Надо «Горько» за ребенка прокричать.

Да! Конечно  уговор-
Это тот же приговор!
Жалко ведь с дитём расстаться,
А может Жениху с Невестой постараться,
Сегодня ночь удачно провести,
Сразу двух потом произвести..
Ну не зря к нам малыши,
Вместе вот сюда пришли!
Дети это ведь цветы,-
Тут жених запомни ты:
Водки много час не пей,-
Будешь делать двух детей…
Ты согласен или нет,
Сразу дай ты нам ответ?

Молодые! Малышей то принимайте,
Да по полной стопке наливайте,
Что ж детей то вы томите,
Лучше водки им плесните.
Не забудьте закусь дать,
Сколько им ещё стоять?
Не молчите? Ребятишек позовите,
Да от пуза накормите,
Сына  - Папочка возьми,
Дочку, мать,  к груди прижми.
На  коленях покачайте малышей,
Чтоб уснуть им по скорей.
А чтоб детки не ревели.
Колыбельку громко спели.
Мама песню начинай.
Папа тоже подпевай.
(поют песню)
Что ж вы гости так сидите,
Ну-ка  Горько им кричите!

Гости переодетые малышами (мальчик и девочка), Из памперсов сделаны специальные ведерки, красиво оформлены, сразу и не сообразишь!

----------


## Megatoi

а ещё я провожу для дружки и подружки съёмки клипа на песню ..вечерний звон...например,своровали невесту.просят песен--пожалуйста!подружке привязали крышку..дружке--поварёшку..гости встают красиво в три ряда(типа хор школы милиции)и акапелльно поют---вечерний звон,а дружка эротично стучит без помощи рук поварёшкой по крышке на подружке--бом,бом!...эффект потрясающий...(только потом ваще всё воруют,лишь бы поржать):smile:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Вот вернулся с мероприятия, свадьба 6 часов. Как всегда 5 баллов, простите,что хвастаюсь... :Aga: 

Старый добрый конкурс + апгрейд... Сам выступал когда боксом в молодости занимался. Атмосфера должна быть как на настоящем поединке, понимаете... А ведущего называют "Ринг-анонсер":eek:

Боксерский матч или что за свадьба и без драки
Всем мужчинам приходилось драться и каждый хоть раз в жизни одевал боксерские перчатки. Я прошу выйти на этот импровизированный ринг и показать свою ловкость и силу двух мужчин. Кто же эти два смельчака? 
(Выходят. Одевают перчатки, шорты, чтобы легче было отличать)

Как вас зовут, от куда к нам приехали? Ваши прогнозы – кто победит.
В правом углу ринга. Гроза юга-запада города Санкт-Петербурга, 
боец не проигравший ни одного боя, посылающий всех соперников в глубокий нокаут, посылающий легко, уверенно и быстро
Всеми известный и любимый … МОЛОТ ….  :Vah: По приветствуем его.

А как зовут Вас, у Вас есть мечта? Призовой фонд боя – 1 млн. долларов.
В левом углу, лучший друг Валуева и средний брат братьев Кличко, 
неподражаемый и всеми обожаемый, знаменитый … КУВАЛДА. :Oj: 

Разминка. Бой с тенью, полотенца, тренера, массаж и разогрев мышц.

Вы хотите сказать что-нибудь противнику, зрителям, передать привет маме.
У кого-нибудь есть орбит – это будут Ваши капы…

Бой длится 15 раундов или до первой крови, уважайте друг друга – ниже пояса не бить. 

Да, еще нам понадобятся две девушки, объявлять раунды и дуть в перерывах на разгоряченных юношей.

Первый раунд! – кто больше завяжет узлов на лентах (в перчатках, конечно, зеленая и красная)

Раунд второй. – дозвониться до невесты. Кто быстрее? (даю в помощь два карандаша)
Вариантов куча… Зажечь сигарету, развернуть леденец, съесть банан и т.д.

Третий раунд. – одеваем резинки на бутылки шампанского. (канцелярские резинки на горлышко, кто больше)

Четвертый раунд. – Заключительный. Два батончика баунти… кто быстрее развернет (их внутри как вы помните два…)

Девушки объявляют раунды.

Кто же победитель? (определяем по шуму зала или продолжительности поцелуя молодых) Горько – считаем! (для одного, потом для другого)
Ура, вот он, новый чемпион! 

Я вижу - здоровье в порядке, спасибо зарядке. 

(Давайте попросим, если наш чемпион не против, пусть подпишет на память открытку).

Жду критики:eek:

----------


## Kiska2009

Вот какой на свадьбе я делаю сюрприз для молодых.Проходит на УРА!!!

С картона делаю большое сердце,контур сердца обклеиваю цветочками или нарисованными голубями.В центре сердца красивыми буквами пишу имя невесты+имя жениха,например:ДАША+ЮРА=ЛЮБОВЬ.Заранее готовлю небольшие сердечки из цветного картона и двухсторонний скотч.Затем,во время первого танцевального перерыва прошу гостей,чтобы они на обратной стороне небольших сердечек написали свои пожелания в адрес молодых и под пожеланием поставили свою подпись,например,СЕМЬЯ КУЗЬМЕНКО.Но главное,все это нужно проделать незаметно для жениха и невесты!!!Все эти подписанные сердечки с помощью двухстороннего скотча закрепляю на большом сердце так,чтобы полностью скрыть надпись ДАША+ЮРА=ЛЮБОВЬ.Затем во время второго стола говорю молодым,что сегодня ваши гости одаривали вас поздравлениями,подарками,пожеланиями,но они были индивидуальными-лично от каждого гостя.А во время танцевального перерыва все,кто пришел разделить с вами праздник любви,приготовили для вас сюрприз-вот этот общий подарок.И под апплодисменты выношу СЕРДЦЕ.Потом говорю,что когда они прочтут все пожелания на маленьких сердечках,смогут увидеть ,что таит их БОЛЬШОЕ СЕРДЦЕ НА ДВОИХ.Вобщем,интригую их так,что некоторые молодые просто за столом разбирают сердце и ищут надпись.Ну,а менее любопытные с этим сердцем фотографируются.В любом случае проходит здорово!!!

----------


## Гудимка

Предлагаю конкурс, который можно провести на свадьбе. Я обычно провожу с молодыми. Вызываю жениха и невесту, предлагаю проверить силу духа. На вытянутые ладони кладу каждому денежные купюры(по 1000рублей), прошу как можно больше набрать в лёгкие воздуха и по моей команде они вместе дуют на деньги, гости выступают в роли жюри и болельщиков. Купюры летят, все радуются, смотрят у кого же дальше улетела, вроде как сила духа сильнее развита. Но... я говорю, вот теперь нам всем понятно кто же будет дуть деньги на ветер... Обычно проходит весело, т.к. купюра чаще всего улетает подальше у невесты. Но думаю, что этот конкурс можно провести и на новый год. Узнать кто же продолжает и во время кризиса дуть деньги на ветер.

----------


## Kiska2009

Алексей Пашин,ты УМНИЧКА!!!Конкурс-СУПЕР!!!И подводка обалденная!!! Подумала,что в конце боксерского матча,девчонок,которые раунды объявляют,можно одеть в медицинские халаты,а боксеры должны застегнуть пуговки.Как на это смотришь?

----------


## Алексей Пашин

> Подумала,что в конце боксерского матча,девчонок,которые раунды объявляют,можно одеть в медицинские халаты,а боксеры должны застегнуть пуговки.


Все верн, вариантов тыща... Но мое мнение, главное передать атмосферу реального боя. В левом углу ринга АндрееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееЙ Молот, в правом СергеееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееЙ, ну и так далее, музыка. фанатский сектор "Д" или "С" Длинноногие девочки носят таблички с номерами раундов... Можно и ринг сообразить...

----------


## лирочка

А ты в какое время свадьбы это все проводишь? В середине или в конце?

----------


## Алексей Пашин

> вместе дуют на деньги, гости выступают в роли жюри и болельщиков


На свадьбе. 
Я начинаю со свидетелей. Спрашиваю: свои обязанности знаете? Мальчишник, девишник был? Ладно, Ваша главная обязанность помогать молодоженам как марально, так и (как Гальцев любит делать, типа деньги отсчитывает причмокивая) материально!
Я спрашиваю гостей: а маленькие дети как показывают, не умея еще говорит - как папа денежки зарабатывает?? (обычно дети стучат кулочком об кулочок) Так, а как мама денежки тратит (дети дуют на лодошки свои) 
Вот на это фууу (парадирую детей) будте любезны - не забывайте...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А ты в какое время свадьбы это все проводишь? В середине или в конце?


Если честно, я и на встреча молодым говорю - я никогда не знаю что будет на свадьбе... Когда и что, иправизирую, какие гости (активные, пассивные, "а зомби здесь тихие"), какая атмосфера. ВСЕ ПО СИТУАЦИИ. Где-нибудь в серединке...

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> Вот вернулся с мероприятия, свадьба 6 часов. Как всегда 5 баллов, простите,что хвастаюсь...
> 
> Старый добрый конкурс + апгрейд... Сам выступал когда боксом в молодости занимался. Атмосфера должна быть как на настоящем поединке, понимаете... А ведущего называют "Ринг-анонсер":eek:
> 
> Боксерский матч или что за свадьба и без драки
> ................
> (Давайте попросим, если наш чемпион не против, пусть подпишет на память открытку).
> 
> Жду критики:eek:


Да какая критика, здорово! Тем более часто слышим фразу "Драку заказывали?" Читала, хохотала, а уж если представить этих боксеров, да в цветных несуразных штанишках? :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Вик тори я!ты натолкнула на мысль!Тигр у нас полосатый.Может придумать какую-то "полосатую" викторину о животных,вещах,которые в полоску.Т.е.стих-загадка,в которых ответами будут,например,зебра,оса,матросска,палчка ГАИшника и т.д.,а в конце и сам полосатый Тигр?Надо подумать


 Тут и думать не надо... они есть...полосатые загадки.. здесь писать не буду - сочтут копированием чужого, давай мыло, я тебе туду и разные полосатые викторины и загадки полосатые кину...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Вот какой на свадьбе я делаю сюрприз для молодых.Проходит на УРА!!!
> 
> С картона делаю большое сердце,контур сердца обклеиваю цветочками или нарисованными голубями.В центре сердца красивыми буквами пишу имя невесты+имя жениха,например:ДАША+ЮРА=ЛЮБОВЬ.Заранее готовлю небольшие сердечки из цветного картона и двухсторонний скотч.Затем,во время первого танцевального перерыва прошу гостей,чтобы они на обратной стороне небольших сердечек написали свои пожелания в адрес молодых и под пожеланием поставили свою подпись,например,СЕМЬЯ КУЗЬМЕНКО.Но главное,все это нужно проделать незаметно для жениха и невесты!!!Все эти подписанные сердечки с помощью двухстороннего скотча закрепляю на большом сердце так,чтобы полностью скрыть надпись ДАША+ЮРА=ЛЮБОВЬ.Затем во время второго стола говорю молодым,что сегодня ваши гости одаривали вас поздравлениями,подарками,пожеланиями,но они были индивидуальными-лично от каждого гостя.А во время танцевального перерыва все,кто пришел разделить с вами праздник любви,приготовили для вас сюрприз-вот этот общий подарок.И под апплодисменты выношу СЕРДЦЕ.Потом говорю,что когда они прочтут все пожелания на маленьких сердечках,смогут увидеть ,что таит их БОЛЬШОЕ СЕРДЦЕ НА ДВОИХ.Вобщем,интригую их так,что некоторые молодые просто за столом разбирают сердце и ищут надпись.Ну,а менее любопытные с этим сердцем фотографируются.В любом случае проходит здорово!!!


   эту же идею и на юбилеях делала... на тематическом юбилее "Сад жизни" - это был большой цветок, на него на 2-хсторонний скотч гости клеили свои цветы-пожелания, на тематическом юбилее "Под созвездием весов" - это была большая звезда, в процессе наклеивали опять же маленькие звездочки - пожелания.... а спрятаным под пожелания словом и в том и в другом случае было: "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!"

----------


## NataliF

> а какие вопросы вы задаёте при проведении конкурса с масками?


Вся прелесть этого конкурса в том, что маска сама должна угадать себя. Хохот начинается с того момента, как маска оказывается на лице. Можно  сказать, что Новый год, как правило это карнавал, но многие не подготовили  маски и это упущение со стороны гостей. Ведущий постарается исправить это недоразумение. Приглашается участник, на него одевается маска, и он с помощью вопросов и односложных ответов на них....да....нет.... должен догадаться  в роли кого он выступает.
Живое....неживое
съедобное.....несъедобное и т.д.
Все зависит от фантазии .....
А маски я готовила разные:зайчик, тигренок, чайник, роза, торт, мороженое, желудь, петух, будильник....можно продолжать этот список.

всегда идет на ура....народ не выдерживает- подсказывает....щелкают фотоаппараты

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
ссылка на изображение, размер: 17.1 кбайт, 320x239 точек
ссылка на изображение, размер: 25.2 кбайт, 270x362 точек

----------


## nassi

> Наверное старый конкурс, но на форуме вроде не встречал...
> 
> Перед броском свадебного букета... Жених выходит в центр и садится на стульчик. Закрывает глаза и дает слова, что подглядывать не будет.
> Вокруг невеста и претендентки на букет. 
> Я говорю, что в последний раз девушкам невеста разрешает подойти, погладить, поласкать и поцеловать жениха (мини мальчишник)
> Он должен отгадать - какая по счету будет невеста...
> 
> Суть... Целует и ласкает - только одна невеста. Главное в процессе болтать правильно: Вот очередь самой длинноногой девушки в голубом платье..., а сейчас девушка с самой широкой улыбкой, теперь самая страстная и самый сексуальный поцелуй... и т.д.
> 
> ...


Можно дополню.Прощание с холостяцкой жизнью.(костюмированный)Выбирается 5 юношей,переодеваем в девушек:колхозница,школьница,интелегентная женщина,секси и пляжная девушка.У всех свой костюм и выход под музыку.Затем предлагается угадать поцелуй.Жениху завязывают глаза,и целуют по очереди.Ведущий объявляет......жаркий поцелуй нашей очаровательной колхоцницы(целует невеста)....итак все по порядку,как описал Алексей.Если кого заинтерисовали костюмы и музыка спрашивайте.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> и чё мы тут обижаемся? Я же - просто шуТЮ!!!!


 Ирин, я не обижаюсь..рифмы  действительнго не возникло... теперь сижу  Тигроса и Матроса в голове гоняю...вдруг еще с чем-нибудь не тем срифмуются... а с другой стороны будет народ рифмовать - так барабан им на шею и приз в руки за стихоплетство... чем бы заказчик не тешился... и все равно хочу чтобы вместо Деда Мороза в полосатый год соревновались именно эти полосатые персонажи... а победителю, дабы  совсем не уходить  от классики - к полосатому наряду в конце вечера добавлю бороду, колпак и мешок с подарками...

----------


## Kiska2009

28 октября вела корейский юбилей.Может,кому пригодится.

Сегодня,28октября,в этт незабываемый день,собрались лучшие друзья и родственники для того,чтобы в торжественной и праздничной обстановке отметить одно из самых радостных,светлых,важнейших событий2009-го года----60-летие со дня рождения замечательного,уважаемого Валентина Артемовича!

поэтому,уважаемые гости,в знак торжественного начала,я прошу всех подняться со своих мест,дабы по традиции стоя и бурными апплодисментами встретить в этом зале главнейшего виновника сегодняшнего торжества,а также его супругу!Итак,дорогие друзья,торжественный момент настал и под прицелом миллионов взглядов,сюда,в этот зал,я приглашаю юбиляра-Валентина Артемовича!Встречайте,друзья!

(звучит корейская музыка)
Я прошу детей проводить нашего замечательног юбиляра на почетное место за главным столом!

Дамы и господа!возле нашего именинника за юбилейным президиумом еще много свободных мест.И сейчас,эти свободные места по правилам юбилейного торжества займут самые близкие и родные люди для Валентина Артемовича.Это-тонгяби-ровестник нашего именинника,а также родные и близкие нашего юбиляра!

Занять почетное место за юбилейным президиумом приглашается тонгяби нашего именинника-Александр и его жена Татьяна. 
           (их под корейскую музыку заводят в зал дети юбиляра и провожают до главног стола)

А мы не устаем сегодня апплодировать всем тем,кто занимает почетное место за юбилейным столом.И сейчас приглашается занять почетное место в юбилейном президиуме садунтаги-сваха нашего уважаемого юбиляра.
            (заводят дети)

И,наконец,чтобы занять почетное место за юбилейным столом приглашается садуй!Встречаем шквалом апплодисментов!
                (заводят дети)

Празднование хвангаб-это неординарное событие,это как-бы сгусток всей жизни В.А.,его эпоха,итог пройденного пути.И сегодня,мне очень приятно сказать,что у каждого юбилейного праздника,у каждого юбилейного торжества есть свои правила,есть свой президент-это всеми уважаемый В.А.,есть свой этикет и даже есть свой протокол.С этого протокола мы сейчас и начнем.Поэтому,я прошу вашего позволения коротко прочитать биографию нашего именинника.Хочу сказать,что за прочтением биографии в три минуты,стоит жизнь человека,длиною в 60 лет.(жизненный путь юбиляра)

Давайте еще раз поапплодируем нашему замечательному имениннику и проведем еще один традицион.Как сказал один мыслитель:"Пока живы традиции,жив и сам народ".И сейчас наступает очень волнующий момент юбилейного праздника-поклоны юбиляру.
Дети делают земной поклон своему отцу,благодаря за то,что он дал им жизнь,выростил,дал образование.Родные и близкие кланяются юбиляру за то,что все годы В.А.был рядом с ними,помогая и словом и делом.А порядок проведения поклонов таков:прежде всего подаем благодарственные бокалы юбиляру,затем тонгяби,говорим поздравительные слова,а уж потом делаем поклон.Кланяться следует два раза.Первый поклон юбиляру,затем меняемся местами и второй поклон делаем тонгяби и всему юбилейному президиуму.Единственный,кто подает бокалы всем сидящим за юбилейным столом-это старший сын нашего именинника.Далее на протяжении всего вечера,подаются только два бокала-один бокал юбиляру и один тонгяби.

Итак,почетное право поздравить сегодня первым нашего именинника предоставляется замечательному сыну В.А.------------.(сын подает бокал юбиляру,затем всем сидящим за главным столом.Говорят слова поздравлений,затем первый поклон,ракировка,второй поклон)

(Затем поздравляют дети по старшенству,но бокалы подаются только юбиляру и тонгяби,а все остальное делают,как делал старший сын.) 

Затем поздравляет жена,но она не кланяется.

Я прошу всех наполнить бокалы.Дорогой В.А.!Долгие,долгие вам лета,здоровой и счастливой жизни в кругу близких,родных и друзей!За каждый день,за каждый час,за каждую секунду вашей с достоинством прожитый отрезок жизни мы поднимаем бокалы!

Я пока не буду никого приглашать говорить слова поздравлений.Потому что,я хочу предоставить слово человеку,ради которого мы все здесь собрались.Слово предоставляется любящему мужу,забтливому отцу,строгому,но справедливому дедушке,нашему самому замечательному имениннику------------.

А сейчас всем почетным гостям,которые у нас сидят за главным столом рядом с юбиляром,от имени виновника сегодняшнего торжества и его семьи,дети нашего именинника хотят вручить памятные подарки.

(дети вручают подарки тонгяби,он поздравляет юбиляра.Затем подарки садунтаги и садую.) 

Юбилейный торт разрезает именинник вместе со своей женой,точно также
 как у нас молодые на свадьбе и обязательно кормят друг друга!!

.Если пригодится эта наработка-буду только рада!!!!

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
Есть у нас один конкурс называется "КУ-КУ".скажу честно,попахивает от него пошлятинкой,но что самое интересное,народ на каждом торжестве просят его провести.Может он старый,может вы все его знаете,но вроде в сообщениях я его не встречала.

вызывается 5 пар,состоящих в браке(хотя на этот конкурс бегут и холостые),и я предлагаю им потанцевать,но так ,как я вас попрошу.Если скажу,танцуем ручка к ручке-танцуете прикасаясь руками друг к другу,животик к животику-прикоснувшись животами,коленки к коленям-прикасаясь коленями,спинка к спинке-спинами и попа к попе-тут тоже все ясно.Но лишь только я скажу:"КУ-КУ",женщины становятся"ноги на ширину плеч,а ее супруг должен быстренько присесть,выглянуть и сказать:"КУ-КУ"Та пара ,котрая "откукует последней-выбывает.Вот так они у нас и "кукуют" :Oj: под рок-н-ролл.
Сам конкурс неплохой,но єти "кукования"сводят все на "нет".Поєтому сижу и думаю,как последнюю часть поменять?Чтоб,как говориться " и волки были сыты и овцы целы":wink:

----------


## Елена 056

Добрый день! Где то встечала вопрос как проходит гадание на детей на свадьбе. Я делаю это так. Выходит человек в штанишках, чепчике, слюнявчике - костюм сшит попалам - правая сторона - голубая, левая - розовая.  Такого же цвета 2 мешочка, одеты через плечо. Мы просим гостей погадать (с помощью денег)  кто же это?маличик или девочка? Если нужно могу поискать фото.

----------


## Ксюша71

Здраствуйте дорогие Форумчане !!! Выкладываю вам сценарий Новогоднего выступления для корпоратива (Д . Мороз и Снегурка ) . Поздновато конечно . но вдруг кому что-нибудь пригодится . Не претендую на авторство , может здесь это и есть ( тогда заранее прошу прощения ) . Если  возникнут вопросы  - с удовольствием отвечу . 


Д.М. Ого..го..идем…спешим..
Здравствуйте…здравствуйте…
Из своих лесов дремучих
Долго шли мы к вам сюда
Мы не опоздали..?
Правильно попали…?


Здесь народу полный зал
Видно славный будет бал
Добрый праздник тут
Сразу видно нас здесь ждут
Верно говорю иль нет…
Ах…Снегурки рядом нет
Где ж Снегурочка моя…?
Позовем ее друзья?


Сн. Здравствуйте, мои родные,
Сердцу милые такие!
Я по лесу долго шла…
Наконец-то вас нашла…!
Вот где будет зимний бал - Новогодний карнавал..!
Здесь огни сверкают ярко…
Дед Мороз, принес подарки?
Не забыл ты их в лесу?


Д.М. Что ты, внучка!
Вот, несу…
Подарочков у нас вон сколько..!
А ты узнай…кто самый бойкий!
И только тот смышленый малый, получит от меня подарок!


Сн. Ну, что ребята, порадуем Деда Мороза!?
Я вам загадки загадаю,
И в викторину поиграю
А кто даст правильный ответ, получит от него конфет!

(Загадки)
Д.М.Ну, что ж, смышленый вы народ!
Петь, плясать пришел черед
Ну и что вы тут расселись?
Аль еще вы не наелись?


Сн. Ну-ка за руки беритесь
В хоровод все становитесь!
Мне отказывать нельзя, ведь Снегурочка, здесь я! 

(Хоровод «В лесу родилась елочка»)
И сразу разбиваемся на 2-е команды
Игра («битва веков»)

Сн. Что ж ты Дедушка Мороз, смотришь, удивляешься?
Что ли к полу ты примерз?
Не танцуешь, не поешь…
Вспомни Дедушка родной, когда ты был молодой..!

Д.М.Да…был я помнится и сам молодым когда-то
Поседел давным-давно…
Ну, а был моложе – и гулял, и пил вино,и влюблялся тоже
Как бывало заверчу, закручу порошей
Завлеку кого хочу
Чем я не хороший?.
Уж красив я сам собой был как день ненастный-
Взгляд орлиный, лоб прямой…
Нос немножко красный…
(Игра с обручами)

Д.М. Игра, конечно, хороша
Но на меня тоска нашла
Смотрю вот на Снегурку я
На выданье, краса моя.
А как кого-то подобрать
Здесь можно голову сломать,
Но я сейчас решу вопрос
Поклонников здесь просто воз.

Снегурочка, душа моя,
Мужской устрою конкурс я
Кто в этой схватке победит,
Ко мне в зятечки угодит.

(Конкурс для мужчин «Санки-паровозик»)
Сн. Дедуль, а ну ка посмотри
 Ведь год у нас ушел почти?
Теперь шагает Новый год!
Кому из вас сегодня повезет?

Д.М. Снегурочка, опять права ты
Что есть среди гостей таланты
Мы конкурс снова проведем
И вместе весело зажгем!

(Игра «Части тела»)

Сн. Сказать хочу я, что нас всех 
Веселье ждет, здоровый смех
В моих руках, друзья, игрушка
В ней чудо от хвоста до ушка
Кто до нее рукой коснется
Тому удача улыбнется!

(«Игрушка»)

Д.М. Ну вот! И настал расставания час
Мы просим, друзья, не скучайте без нас 
Мы у вас гостили сегодня
А теперь нам в путь пора
Ждет нас праздник Новогодний
Идем туда, где всюду детвора
Рад вам счастья пожелать
Через год придем опять

Сн. А я от всей души желаю
Друзья, я это точно знаю
Чего-то сильно захотеть
На нас с Морозом посмотреть
За ухо взяться и за нос
И громко крикнуть – Дед Мороз!
И все исполнятся мечты
И вновь поверишь в сказку ты
До новых встреч, я вам дарю
Красивую мелодию!

----------

Ленусико (05.12.2018)

----------


## победф

Прощание с холостяцкой жизнью делаю тоже. в блоке про жениха.
наверное многие так делают.... может кому пригодится!
 Сначала загадываю всем известную телеграмму  про холостую жизнь. перед этим  извиняюсь перед невестой, говорю что на адрес жениха пришла телеграмма, непростая, и я позволю себе в последний раз скомпромитировать жениха.  ПРошу всех гостей не подсказывать и соблюдать тишину. томным голосом зачитываю.   (многие начинают думать...) -далее отгадываем. (бла-бла-бла). далле  выношу старый амбарный замок, говорю что в моей руке  простой замок, олицетворяющий холостую жизнь жениха... прошу на глазах у  гостей невесту закрыть его, и  вечером когда поедут домой выбросить в  реку... подальше. поглубже.. чтоб никто и никогда... и т.д. Обязательно сильное муз. сопровождение на закрытие.... ставлю Чемпионов... орут все....проходит всегда на ура... хотя старо как мир... далле пою песню-переделку про жениха и даю советы как легче жить  с женщиной, иногда устраиваю аукцион пожеланий. Получется целый блок посвященный жениху,в  конце тост за жениха, за великого астронома который смог на таком большом небосклоне найти,  открыть свою единственную звездочку под именем Татьяна... бла..бла..бла.. а потом хорошо идет песня передлка про невесту
 татьяна, вот компас  земной. ну а компас всегда направляет
он с нею добьеться всего, всего что она пожелает...

далеее тескт о детстве, юности.... в конце например.
и сегодня каждый выпить рад, за звездочку которая сверкает

.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Алексей Пашин*,
 Спасибо за гимнасток! все гениально просто

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> 28 октября вела корейский юбилей.Может,кому пригодится.
> 
> Сегодня,28октября,в этт незабываемый день,собрались лучшие друзья и родственники для того,чтобы в торжественной и праздничной обстановке отметить одно из самых радостных,светлых,важнейших событий2009-го года----60-летие со дня рождения замечательного,уважаемого Валентина Артемовича!
> 
> поэтому,уважаемые гости,в знак торжественного начала,я прошу всех подняться со своих мест,дабы по традиции стоя и бурными апплодисментами встретить в этом зале главнейшего виновника сегодняшнего торжества,а также его супругу!Итак,дорогие друзья,торжественный момент настал и под прицелом миллионов взглядов,сюда,в этот зал,я приглашаю юбиляра-Валентина Артемовича!Встречайте,друзья!
> 
> (звучит корейская музыка)
> Я прошу детей проводить нашего замечательног юбиляра на почетное место за главным столом!
> 
> ...


Я с "кукушкой" пробовала иначе делать...использую ее на выкупе невесты или туфли...свидетельница с подружкой с помощью рук делают окошко, а друзья  жениха берут свидетеля на руки (в горизонтальном положении) и высовывают его голову в это окошко а он кукует...часто прошу прокуковать столько раз, сколько десятилетий проживут вместе молодожены.... получается тоже смешно....

----------


## победф

а еще я делаю признания в любви жениха к невесте. тоже очень просто!  нужно три надувные гитары -  яркие, какие нибудь шляпки и уменя еще есть маски на пол лица - очень смешные... ну можно и без этого.... вызываю жениха, и двух  самых веселых друзей. в стороне  одеваем их, объясняю суть....
 В итоге, звучит песня " Все, что в жизни есть у меня, все в чем радость каждого дня....", а они  пародируют... ведущий тут конечно, должен подстегнуть хорошо. перед номером спрашиваю невесту, как часто жених признается в любви....,коментирую, вызваю ее на центр,  всех прошу поддержать алодисментами и т.д.
обычно объявляю группу (название), солист жених и поехали...
ребят заряжаю, иногда  подсказываю движения...  а на припеве встают на колено... 
обычно проходит на ура! обычно провожу после подарков... как подарок от жениха...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Я с "кукушкой" пробовала иначе делать...использую ее на выкупе невесты или туфли...свидетельница с подружкой с помощью рук делают окошко, а друзья  жениха берут свидетеля на руки (в горизонтальном положении) и высовывают его голову в это окошко а он кукует...часто прошу прокуковать столько раз, сколько десятилетий проживут вместе молодожены.... получается тоже смешно....


И правда смешно..  а в случае огромного жениха?  Я на выкупе  делаю несколько конкурсов... и за каждый конкурс жених получает атрибуты - чтоб спасти свою невесту... сначало папаху или буденовку, потом коня - на палке и  потом кинжал.. и мы его отпраляем за невестой.. под веселую музыку... а потом они вместе прискакивают... тоже получается забавно...

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Я с "кукушкой" пробовала иначе делать...использую ее на выкупе невесты или туфли...свидетельница с подружкой с помощью рук делают окошко, а друзья  жениха берут свидетеля на руки (в горизонтальном положении) и высовывают его голову в это окошко а он кукует...часто прошу прокуковать столько раз, сколько десятилетий проживут вместе молодожены.... получается тоже смешно....


И правда смешно..  а в случае огромного жениха?  Я на выкупе  делаю несколько конкурсов... и за каждый конкурс жених получает атрибуты - чтоб спасти свою невесту... сначало папаху или буденовку, потом коня - на палке и  потом кинжал.. и мы его отпраляем за невестой.. под веселую музыку... а потом они вместе прискакивают... тоже получается забавно...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

А я часто на свадьбах и юбилеях провожу кричалки... не в начале праздника, но ближе к середине, когда народ уже расслабился, осмотрелся, принял на грудь для храбрости... во тогда предлагаю покричать... выставляю то, что сочинила буквально вчера.. принимайте.... 

*Кричалка "Тили-тили тесто, жених и невеста!"	* 
Случайно в неизведанном краю 
Друг друга вы когда-то повстречали,
И радость встреч, украдкой поцелуй,
А во дворе мальчишки вам кричали…. 
*Тили-тили тесто, жених и невеста!* 

В руках букет, на выкуп за невестой
Жених спешил, друзья переживали... 
Пройти сумел ты через сто преград, 
А как подружки у ворот встречали? 
*Тили-тили тесто, жених и невеста!	*


Сегодня день торжественный, особый,
Мы от души удачи вам желаем, 
А ну-ка гости, крикнете нам хором,
Супругов больше как  не называем? 
*Тили-тили тесто, жених и невеста!	*

Зовите нас теперь лет через сорок,
Примчимся и бокалы вновь наполним,
Для тоста не понадобится  повод, 
Еще не раз о свадьбе вам напомним:
*Тили-тили тесто, жених и невеста!* 

В. Косыгина

----------


## победф

да свадьбы кончено, хорошо... но на носу новый год....  Я все никак не могу придумать что нибудь про быка и тигра....
 ДО декрета  в  год свиньи делала так...
 сшила  смешные шапочки  свинячьи, когда подходил момент встречи нового года ( уже в разгар веселья) вызывала двух важных персон или самых больших,  по разному...и вообще это не важно, одевали, и тут я  говорила о том, что  наступает год свиньи, и и надо обязательно задобрить свинью, что я кобы есть такой обряд,  и если в хотите, чтоб год был хлобосольным , здоровым.и .т.д..... надо чтоб все присутствующие поцеловали это животоное.... врубали музыку, все  очень оживались... а "свиньи" прибегали все облизанные....было весело. (по старому конкурсу собери поцелуи)
 Но то ведь свиньи, там одни шапочки чего стоят.... а тут , тигр - серьезное животное....нужно какое - нибудь веселое или наоборот филосовское действо. в передаче года от быка к тигру...
голову ломаю...

----------


## optimistka17

> тигр - серьезное животное....нужно какое - нибудь веселое или наоборот филосовское действо. в передаче года от быка к тигру...


Пусть Тигры отметят *везунчиков...* Тем, кому в Год Тигра будет везти. Дай им резиночки для волос двух цветов И пусть окольцуют гостей ( например по 10 штук- кто быстрее) Оденут резиночку на запястье, пожмут руку и побежали дальше...
 А у тебя для следующего конкурса есть сформированная команда... Можешь их выводить на танцпол , например для танцевального марафона "Стенка на стенку"...

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> а тут , тигр - серьезное животное....нужно какое - нибудь веселое или наоборот филосовское действо. в передаче года от быка к тигру...
> голову ломаю...


 А еще можно всех рожденных в год тигра пригласить в центр зала дать им по пустышке и пусть плюют - кто дальше... делала с детьми, полный восторг... хочу на взрослых поровести... пусть все рожденные в год тигра побудут в центре внимания... пустышки надо покупать с запасом... чтобы на несколько туров до победителя хватило... пустышка - предмет одноразового использования, после конкурса - выбросить! :biggrin:

----------


## TAMATA

Людочка1А что это за танцевальный марафон "Стенка на стенку"????? :flower:

----------


## snezanabaid

> Раунд второй. – дозвониться до невесты. Кто быстрее? (даю в помощь два карандаша)
> Вариантов куча… Зажечь сигарету, развернуть леденец, съесть банан и т.д.


А можно в руки и сотовый дать ,с помощью карандаша номер пусть набирают ,тут и проверить можно, кто знает номер тел. а кто и нет и прокоментировать шутливо)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А еще можно всех рожденных в год тигра пригласить в центр зала дать им по пустышке и пусть плюют - кто дальше... делала с детьми, полный восторг... хочу на взрослых поровести... пусть все рожденные в год тигра побудут в центре внимания... пустышки надо покупать с запасом... чтобы на несколько туров до победителя хватило... пустышка - предмет одноразового использования, после конкурса - выбросить!


Делала в прошлом году, мне не очень понравилось, ну плюнули эти пустышки ,ну посмотрели  у кого дальше улетела ,а толку.....слишком долго объяснять что делать и слишком быстро делается.

----------


## optimistka17

> Людочка1А что это за танцевальный марафон "Стенка на стенку"?????


Потавила команды в линеечку друг напротив друга. И объяснила, что далее чередование мелодий И команды *танцуют по очереди*... 
Интересные по сюжету мелодии идут фрагментами секунд по 20. Можно *записать нарезку*, а можно просто *микшером чередовать*,- это уж как диджею удобнее...
 Та команда , которая танцует делает несколько шагов вперед. А пришло всремя для следующей( мелодия сменилась), тут же возвращается обратно Вот и получаается- *стенка на стенку...*

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Та команда , которая танцует делает несколько шагов вперед. А пришло всремя для следующей( мелодия сменилась), тут же возвращается обратно Вот и получаается- *стенка на стенку...*


 пробовала проводить эту игру не под нарезку а под одну песню "4 шага".... тоже вариант...  :Aga:  там мелодия идет с ускорением... :smile:

----------


## победф

> Пусть Тигры отметят *везунчиков...* Тем, кому в Год Тигра будет везти. Дай им резиночки для волос двух цветов И пусть окольцуют гостей ( например по 10 штук- кто быстрее) Оденут резиночку на запястье, пожмут руку и побежали дальше...
>  А у тебя для следующего конкурса есть сформированная команда... Можешь их выводить на танцпол , например для танцевального марафона "Стенка на стенку"...


Отличная мысль... спасибо огромное. Как все просто и логично. А выбрать  просто народ? Или лучше тех  -  кто родился в год тигра? А мне еще идея понравилась, но ее надо доумывать..  выходит  Боярский с братьями запашными и дрессируют "тигров"......но это много  переодеваний, а  Может просто выходит Боярский с кнутом (скакалкой),  встает в центр и играет в дескую игру, перепрыгни.....а гости рожденные в год тигров должны  на "АП" прыгать. чтобы не задеть.......  выбрать самого прыгучего, спортивного....правда, а если старые люди попадуться.... да и вообще наверное не красиво будет, но зато тут же парад звезд!

----------


## norrator

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Делала в прошлом году, мне не очень понравилось, ну плюнули эти пустышки ,ну посмотрели  у кого дальше улетела ,а толку.....слишком долго объяснять что делать и слишком быстро делается.[/QUOTE]

можно усложнить и перевести в плоскость точности,вместо дальности.делал это давно и снарядом были кубики льда.в ведёрко для шампанского,играли весело и задорно(правда и форма был очень в стороне от банкетно-застольной темы

----------


## Вик_тори_я

А можно для выхода тигра и полосатых  конкурсов использовать песню "Вышел тигр".... я в свою программу ее обязательно беру.... прикольная... послушайте обязательно

----------


## snezanabaid

> выходит Боярский с братьями запашными и дрессируют "тигров"......но это много переодеваний


Не надо много переодеваний ,"ушки" тигриные на ободке и достаточно, вот вам и тигры, или маски пластмасовые, они не дорогие.В масках ,мне кажется удобнее, когда у  участника лицо закрыто ,он раскрепощается сильнее.))) А вместо Запашных просто дрессировщицуможно сделать, кнут и конфетки выдать ей и пусть дрессирует так ,как ей нравится. Перед началом инструктаж с дрессировщицей провести, подсказать что  да как ,и стулья обязательно, тигры ведь могут и на стульях движения делать.

----------


## победф

Точно на стульях!!! Но Боярского тоже можно сделать....с хлыстом...спасибо!!!!!! буду дальше думать, ребенка отправила - всю ночь с вами!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

а еще можно сидя за столом под веселую музычку передавать тигра - мягкую игрушку друг другу...музыка - стоп.. у кого игрушка - тот... (и здесь куча вариантов: говорит тост, выполняет фант, набирает команду на очередной конкурс) и т.д. можно и стоя в круге передавать.. на выбывание.....

----------


## победф

Друзья,  может у кого есть , или на  форуме поздраление Путина в фонограмме,  я делаю такой номер с президентом на свадьбах, у меня есть классная поздравллка от Путина (речь и песня),есть классная маска и флаг России, проходит весело, потом фото...

вот если бы на новый год найти, попробую в иНете поискать...

Но на больших праздниках не пройдет....
 а как быстрый ответ сделать... ?а то все через расширенный режим...
 заню что надо в учебный раздел зайти, не успеваю ничего!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tenden

> что это за танцевальный марафон "Стенка на стенку"???


 А у нас этот конкурс интерпритируется как "Стыковка" Тоже под муз. нарезки или т.п. Две команды чаще жен. и муж. Репетируем: Развести их в стороны на счет 1.2.3. делают три шага друг к другу с закрытыми глазами, стыкуемся ладонями, возвращаемяс обратно три шага назад, опять под ритм и счет производим стыковку локтями.... и др частями тела по очереди(правым бедром, левым , коленями, животами, лбами, носами, щекой одной, другой и..), заканчиваем губами, если это в данный тот момент уместно!

----------


## победф

> а еще можно сидя за столом под веселую музычку передавать тигра - мягкую игрушку друг другу...музыка - стоп.. у кого игрушка - тот... (и здесь куча вариантов: говорит тост, выполняет фант, набирает команду на очередной конкурс) и т.д. можно и стоя в круге передавать.. на выбывание.....


да такая игра проходит очень оживленно...  а если( в порядке бреда) тигра и корову передавать,  в противоположные стороны -музыка станавливается, у  кого останеться те и поздравляют лично, обнимают  и  целуются.... Люди же любят целоваться.... как  в бутылочку,  в небольших своих компаниях?

 Это я так... развиваем тему тигров...

----------


## snezanabaid

Cценка была напечатана в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" ,а нарезочки http://files.mail.ru/5995HLсама делала ,может кому и пригодится ,скажу честно, проходит очень хорошо ,как театр-экспромт, http://*********ru/968391.jpg
главное реквизит раздать, короны, бороды, шапочки разные.
КАК НЕВЕСТА ЗАМУЖ СОБИРАЛАСЬ.
В недалеком царстве, в дивном государстве жил был царь (имя отца невесты) и царица (имя мамы). И была у них дочь – раскрасавица….(имя невесты).
   Однажды приходит дочь к батюшке и говорит: 
«Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу, да ты не бойся…
И задумались царь с царицею- пора жениха выбирать, пригласили знатного султана из страны далёкой, восточной.
«Эй, девушка красавица……»
Не понравилось невесте быть 4 женой и говорит она батюшке с матушкой:
«А я не хочу, не хочу по расчёту, а я …..».
Узнал о царевне молодой князь, приехал свататься на белом коне, а она и слушать не желает.
«Скажи красавица…..»
А она ему в ответ:
«Ты ж еще молодой……..»
Но не уступает князь молодой, на своем настаивает:
«Не такой плохой я прямуж, выходи…»
Так и ушёл ни с чем, уж слишком молод оказался.
Сидит батюшка, думу думает, а воевода его утешает:
«Да ты наливай, поговорим….»
Охмелел царь, пришлаему мысль за воеводу дочь отдать, а тот старается, перед невестою выхаживает, лысину почесывает:
«Если я чешу в затылке……»
Уж слишком глуп он для царевны, царевна матушке жалобится:
«Не виноватая я…»
А вту пору по соседству жил богатый, но уж больно старый боярин.
«задумался старый дед….»
Пришёл он к царевне свататься.
И прогнала его, а подружкам рассказала:
«»Как хотела меня мать…»
А подружки не унимаются, аесли снова придет.
«Он бы подошёл….»
Взгрустнулось царевне, надоели ей женихи нелюбые. Думает вот если еще кто придет:
«Пошлю его…..»
И не ясно, чем бы закончилась сказка, если бы в один прекрасный день не встретила она ………., который увидел её и сказал:
«Единственная моя….»
Все это сказка лишь была и только, а молодым мы скажем: «Горько!»

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## гармашева26

добрый вечер всем !пробую первый раз выложить сказку музыкальную-кастинг деда мороза.не знаю получится ли,никто из моих знакомых не смог ничего объяснить,сама  0 в этом.немного о сказке-у меня была версия сказки,но мне она не нравится,взяла только начало,остальное-сама.кратко:мороз потерял снегурку,объявил кастинг и к нему явились;яга,гламурная кикимора,манька,марфуша и в конце появляется снегурочка,таща мешок с подаркамивверсия сказка.mp3-боюсь,что не получится

----------


## гармашева26

хухрындик,как я вам благодарна ,что научили,загружать на форум,оказывается-не трудно.
я прочитала сообщение по поводу стенки на стенку,но не знаю к кому подойдет эта шуточная песенка:то ли коровки и быки,а может буренки и тигры,но тогда в конце надо заменить слово были на будем,но это не трудно сделать
http://narod.ru/disk/15906884000/02-...D0%B0.mp3.html

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
спасибо,обычно выбираю самых эмоциональных,их всегда видно,как тост говорят,как двигаются во время танца затем отвожу в сторонку и сама показываю ,как делать,объясняя образ персонажу,но сейчас сделала им распечатку текста,чтобы с содержанием ознакомились,это все не долго репетируется,просто сами люди не очень хорошо читают,когда выпьют немного,я вот не знаю-положил ли кто на стихи буренка-тигр музыку,я сделала нарезку,но записывать с музыкантом будем завтра

----------


## Рябинка

Добрый вечер уважаемые волшебники!!! 
Я на свадьбах провожу сказку "Сватавство женихов":
На стул сажаем невесту, а рядом стоит мама и глашатай(кто-нибудь из гостей) и начинается сказка. В некотором царстве в далёком государстве жила королева-мать и росла у неё чудесная дочь-принцесса. Когда принцесса подросла и превратилась в красивую девушку, королева решила, что пора со всех концов земного шара созывать женихов! Глашатай громко провозгласил:"Эй женихи где вы?"
И собралось у ворот дворца много разных женихов. Первым приехал "Хозяйственный"( на гостя одевается платок в виде банданы, фартук и он берёт в руку веник)и под музыку"Будет всё как ты захочешь..." появляется жених и стараясь понравится невесте подметает вокруг неё. (один раз не оказалось веника и парню я дала швабру, что он выделывал со шваброй...зависит от артистизма гостей.) А невеста начинает стучать ножками и отказываться "НЕ хочу такого, хочу другого. Второй жених негр из далёкого Зимбабве чартерным рейсом прилетает ( с чулком на голове, в кожаной кепке и с шарфом - Лукинский нервно курит)естественно под нарезку "я шоколадный заяц" тоже охмуряет невесту, она опять отказывается. И таким образом к ней сватается ещё крутой в тёмных очках(под нарезку "Я одинокий бродяга любви Казанова..."),Грузин-мандарин(в кепке "Аэродром" и с накладным носом),и по морю приплывает пират( в маске,с трубкой в тельняшке). От всех наша невеста отказывается. А в конце я говорю, что есть ещё один жених, опаздал немного, но успел к принцессе на смотрины! И выходит, естественно, настоящий жених. Невеста соглашается и сказка заканчивается медленной композицией для жениха и невесты! Проходит на ура, а если женихи артистичные, то весело и непринуждённо... Рада если кому пригодится...

Добавлено через 17 минут
http://s03.radikal.ru/i176/0912/c2/e896e5684ff6.jpg
http://i059.radikal.ru/0912/64/c84c969497b4.jpg
http://i059.radikal.ru/0912/c4/e03e0220e527.jpg
http://s59.radikal.ru/i164/0912/e0/90e0f99bec80.jpg
Вот ссылочки на фотографии к сказке "Сватавство женихов"

----------


## selenka07

Девочки, а я вот читаю, опыта набираюсь... И вспомнила. Однажды на Новогоднем корпоративе в школе пришёл Дед Мороз (учитель биологии) с подарками . А Снегурочка (муЗчина, доктор-стоматолог - муж учительницы) ими одаривала. Фишка в том, что в мешке Деда - "запчасти" из биологического кабинета: сердце, череп, зубы, цветок - короче муляжи. точно не помню, но они ТАК это обыграли... Идея: кому чего не хватает, или у кого что болит - новая запчасть (орган). Всё было в экспромте, но хохот стоял адский)))
Может, кому-то идейка покатит:smile:

----------


## shoymama

> Друзья,  может у кого есть , или на  форуме поздраление Путина в фонограмме,  я делаю такой номер с президентом на свадьбах, у меня есть классная поздравллка от Путина (речь и песня),есть классная маска и флаг России, проходит весело, потом фото.


Ну вообще то президент у нас уже Медведев. Вот его прошлогодняя новогодняя речь http://files.mail.ru/1H0KL4

----------


## гармашева26

это не моя наработка,моей коллеги,сказка записана несколько лет назад,но может и сейчас кому-нибудь пригодится,называется-ПУТАНОСНЕЖКА
Track01.mp3

с ее разрешения

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## гармашева26

добрый день,пришла от музыканта,положили на музыку "буренку и тигра",слова взяла из форума-спасибо,музыку подбирала сама,нарезку тоже сама,только я не певица,как смогла,тем более,что работа такая-всегда больное горло,спасибо девочкам,что помогли оплатить услуги музыканта

http://webfile.ru/4157203    ВСТРЕЧА БУРЕНКИ И ТИГРА

----------


## Megatoi

из моих наработок....на свадьбе дружку с подружкой напрягая например на танцы в разных стилях,причём завожу сразу в тупик--говорю например---хотим увидеть эстонский хип-хоп и включаем вальс...:smile:таааааааакой прикол--первое--это их глаза и недоумение в них..ну ничё...пляшут:smile:дёргаются под вальс,затем поворачиваю их попой к гостям и говорю--у нас сегодня Рома женился на Юле и заставляю их попой написать печатными буквами--Рома плюс Юля...беспроигрышный вариант--гости не могут потом долго успокоиться.сами начинают прописывать слова,например--поздравляю!:smile::smile:

----------


## Рябинка

*Добрый день Уважаемые волшебники!!!:smile:* Хочу поделиться с вами своей наработкой к тосту за всех друзей , родных и гостей, которые собираются за свадебным столом! Перед этим я делаю дружеское приветствие. Приглашаю из-за стола несколько молодых людей и девушек, раздаю им открыточки со словами песни ."Если б я был султан... два куплета и два припева на разных открытках, а девочкам третий куплет, сочинённый мной! Звучит он так: 
"Как же вам мужики трудно угодить,
Ну и как без проблем вы хотите жить?
Эй, давай мужичёк ты определись,
И тогда на одной женщине женись 
И далее припев: Неплохо очень иметь три жены....Говорю молодожёнам, что знаменитостей мы на свадьбе не ожидаем, да и зачем они нам нужны, кошда в такой потрясающий день для них подготовлен экспромт хором мальчиков ( как сами скажете), кто-то выкрикивает мальчики-зайчики, попугайчики. А я добавляю, что всё-таки султанчики, и исполняют они самую мужскую песню... А за ними на подтанцовке примостился танцевальный шоу-балет, тоже придумываем название.... И поехали, под минус ребята поют свои куплеты, девочки подтанцовывают, публика поддерживает... Почти всегда никто не попадает в ноты, но тем и интересней экспромт, что идёт от души...А после я интригующе говорю чтобы никто из выступающих  не расходился. На лицахнедоумение, а я говорю в зал, что о следующем я наш хор не предупреждала. И расставляю их поочерёдно мальчик, девочка... И затем все повернулись направо, ну или налево в зависимости от расположения зала... И прошу ребят взять девушек за самую прекрасную часть женского тела, они конечно теряются, а я комментирую, что современные мужчины стали забывать, обнимать женщин за эту часть. А девушек прошу отомстить впереди стоящим парням и тоже Взятся за талию...И провозглашаю... А теперь исключительно для собравшихся за этими столами в подарок от дружной компании зажигательный танец - ламбада... очень хорошо включаются в ритм и такую ламбаду по залу выдают вокруг столов змейкой возле молодых! И после такого экспромта все с удовольствием поднимают бокалы за друзей, которые способны на всё, лишь бы потрясающие улыбки не сходили с лиц наших молодых, и гостей!Кстати на этот экспромт с удовольствием идут и люди старшего поколения... И он хорошо применим для юбилеев и дней рождений. 
Вот немного фотографий:
http://i068.radikal.ru/0912/be/228f8bc1e7f0.jpg
http://i018.radikal.ru/0912/00/e5274f341a44.jpg
http://i077.radikal.ru/0912/0c/a770c7733179.jpg

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*А это ещё одна моя сказочка, в ней больше героев, чем впредыдущей, "Сватовство женихов", она для больших свадеб. Проходит тоже на ура...
СВАДЕБНАЯ СКАЗКА*
Действующие лица:
1.	Занавес                                  9. Боевой конь                              
2.	Принц                                   10. Изб. На курногах   
3.	Принцесса                            11. Баба Яга   
4.	Трон                                       12. Клубок 
5.	Царь                                       13. Камень
6.	Царица                                  14. Болото
7.	 Кащей                                   15. 3 лягушки.
  8. Маленькая собачёнка                                                
                           Действие 1. Занавес.
В некотором царстве в некотором государстве жила была Принцесса. Она очень любила сидеть на троне и любоваться в зеркальце. Сидит она любуется какая она красивая и счастливая, но тут на их царство налетел Кащей и похитил прекрасную принцессу. 
Занавес.
Действие 2. Занавес.
На ТРОНЕ сидят ЦАРЬ, ЦАРИЦА и МАЛЕНЬКАЯ СОБАЧЁНКА  и рыдают. Тут появляется принц и просит у них благословения на поиски принцессы. Они его благославляют. Принц садится на своего боевого коня (муз. Сопровождение) и мчится на нём.
ЗАНАВЕС.
Действие 3. ЗАНАВЕС.
Принц садится на своего боевого коня и скачет (муз.) и вот на пути  болото на котором сидят 3 лягушки и  тихонько квакают, а возле болота стоит ИЗБУШКА НА КУРНОГАХ задом к посетителям. ПРИНЦ спешился, посмотрел на избушку и говорит: «ИЗБУШКА 2 р. Повернись к лесу задом, а ко мне передом. И из избушки выскакивает старая Баба ЯГА( у бабы яги швабра). Она начинает нюхать царевича и говорит принц ты жениться что ли собрался.
И с завистью начинает соблазнять принца.(Танцует вокруг швабры эротич танец), а избушка помогает соблазнять, но у них ничего не получается и вот неожиданно мимо катится КЛУБОК. ЗАНАВЕС.
Действие 4 Занавес.
Катится клубок, а за ним мчится принц на своём боевом коне. И видят на дороге стоит Камень, а на нём написано: Налево пойдёшь мужское достоинство отрубят, направо пойдёшь гемморой нападет на тебя, а прямо пойдёшь может быть любовь найдёшь. И поскакал принц прямо. Увидел кащея побил его. Кащей упал. Принц схватил свою прекрасную принцессу, вместе сели они на боевого коня и поскакали навстречу счастью, любви и радостным дням.
Уважаемые волшебники, помогите вставить мою фотографию, чтбы её было видно.

----------


## Megatoi

очень часть катаю выступление Анастасии Сволочковой(да простит меня Настя),сейчас перед новым годом катаем не лебедей,как это обычно принято..а выступление снежинок во главе со Сволочковой или например для жениха,что бы он не ходил налево устраиваем последнюю встречу с холостяцкой жизнью--выпускаем какую нибудь зажигалочку типа горячей девочки из Рио..так вот,как в мультике полдня бегаю прошу костюм одеть..потом полдня отобрать не могу:smile:

http://*********ru/951011.jpg
http://*********ru/944867.jpg

----------


## Рябинка

Иногда провожу конкурс командный! Не знаю выставлял его здесь кто-нибудь! Собираю две команды, напротив них стоят стулья на которых лежат два листка и две ручки, а возле стульев стоят жених с невестой. Прошу команды оставить на листках свои подписи, но условие быстро, качественно и ручки на пол не бросать! Команды  расписались и особенно радуется та команда, которая первая закончила расписываться! И тогда я говорю, что в этой игре победителей нет, так как я сейчас прочитаю под чем все гости расписались. Переворачиваю листы и громко зачитываю! Обычно все с этим согласны и рады исполнить!
Текст на листке:



> 14   августа    2009 года
> 
> Мы нижеподписавшиеся лица гарантируем молодым:
> 
> 
> 1. Ежемесячную материальную помощь       в размере 50 % от своей заработной платы, пенсии, стипендии и иных доходов.
> 
> 
> 2. Приглашение молодых на рюмочку чая еженедельно.
> ...

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

> это не моя наработка,моей коллеги,сказка записана несколько лет назад,но может и сейчас кому-нибудь пригодится,называется-ПУТАНОСНЕЖКА


добрый вечер! скажите, а ваши гости под эту музыку просто импровизировали? и хорошо получается? не теряются? или они знают текст?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> пришла от музыканта,положили на музыку "буренку и тигра",слова взяла из форума-спасибо,музыку подбирала сама,нарезку тоже сама,только я не певица,как смогла,тем более,что работа такая-всегда больное горло,спасибо девочкам,что помогли оплатить услуги музыканта


Галина, конечно же спасибо твоим девочкам за помощь... Но огромаднейшее спасибо тебе!  :flower:   :Aga:  Умничка... Молодец!  :Ok:

----------


## Славина

> Cценка была напечатана в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" ,а нарезочки http://files.mail.ru/5995HLсама делала ,может кому и пригодится ,скажу честно, проходит очень хорошо ,как театр-экспромт, http://*********ru/968391.jpg
> главное реквизит раздать, короны, бороды, шапочки разные.
> КАК НЕВЕСТА ЗАМУЖ СОБИРАЛАСЬ.
> В недалеком царстве, в дивном государстве жил был царь (имя отца невесты) и царица (имя мамы). И была у них дочь – раскрасавица….(имя невесты).
>    Однажды приходит дочь к батюшке и говорит: 
> «Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу, да ты не бойся…
> И задумались царь с царицею- пора жениха выбирать, пригласили знатного султана из страны далёкой, восточной.
> «Эй, девушка красавица……»
> Не понравилось невесте быть 4 женой и говорит она батюшке с матушкой:
> ...


Добрый вечер! Люди, добрые, объясните мне бестолковой:eek:, а что в это время делают исполнители ролей, просто сидят, когда зачитываешь сказку? Сколько выложено таких сказок, а я никак не пойму, просто читать или чтобы еще какое-то действие со стороны исполнителей ролей было :Oj:

----------


## Елена 056

> а еще можно сидя за столом под веселую музычку передавать тигра - мягкую игрушку друг другу...музыка - стоп.. у кого игрушка - тот... (и здесь куча вариантов: говорит тост, выполняет фант, набирает команду на очередной конкурс) и т.д. можно и стоя в круге передавать.. на выбывание.....


С передачей мягкой игрушки я делаю так - пока звучит музыка все танцуют и кидают друг другу игрушку. При остановке музыки игрушку в подарок получает тот, кто последний ее бросил. Все стараются ее у себя долго не задерживать, всем нравиться. Можно проводить на разных мероприятиях.

----------


## snezanabaid

> затем поворачиваю их попой к гостям и говорю--у нас сегодня Рома женился на Юле и заставляю их попой написать печатными буквами--Рома плюс Юля...беспроигрышный вариант--гости не могут потом долго успокоиться.сами начинают прописывать слова,например--поздравляю!


А я пару раз делала ПОП-ансамбль ,вызывала мужчин, подводка соответствующая, типа того, что они самые-самые ,настоящие мужчины. Говорю что создадим ансамбль, для того, чтобы поздравить молодых ,но сначала провожу краткий инструктаж ,вспоминаем как пишутся буквы ,в воздухе рукой прописывает каждый по одной буковке ,например слово ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! После того, как каждый участник вспомнил правописание букв, предлагаю взобраться на стул и повернуться спиной к зрителям ,по моему сигналу, под музыку ,каждый попой напишет свою букву ,а я поочередно кладу руку на спину того ,чья очередь писать ,когда все напишут свои буквы говорю: " А в конце этой фразы мы ставим три восклицательных знака,раз, два, три!"  Позитив гарантирован ,по-моему неплохо ,не пошло и вполне приемлево в компании где много молодёжи.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Добрый вечер! Люди, добрые, объясните мне бестолковой, а что в это время делают исполнители ролей, просто сидят, когда зачитываешь сказку? Сколько выложено таких сказок, а я никак не пойму, просто читать или чтобы еще какое-то действие со стороны исполнителей ролей было


Объясняю ,это экспромт, не требующий никакой предварительной подготовки ,во время свадьбы Вы примерно видите ,кто из гостей на что способен ,вот и приглашаете их для этого развлечения. Сказку читаю сама ,музыкант включает ВОВРЕМЯ нарезки ,а артисты просто изображают действия, если не получается, то я им подсказываю  в микрофон что делать ,например если там слова -_Узнал о царевне молодой князь, приехал свататься на белом коне_, я говорю, на белом коне , на лихом скакуне молодой князь гарцевал около дворца и т.д. Если актёр не понимает ,то повторяю несколько раз ,пока не повторит ,гости смеются, а остальные актёры уже стараются изо всех сил.

----------


## гармашева26

добрый вечер,сегодня прослушивала нарезки на игру "глухонемой",может быть нужно больше действий в песнях?а еще дать им распечатки песен,возможность прочитать ,осмыслит минутку и для помощи выделить основные действия  жирным шрифтом(бежит,хлопушка,плывет,кружится,мерз,приснился,упал,налей итд),сама еще не выбрала,что буду брать,за идею -автору спасибо.

http://files.mail.ru/INXK1C

----------


## Вик_тори_я

А я все пыталась конкурс с пустышками додумать...делала обычно на дальность и в несколько туров на выбывание.... рожденному в год тигра да зафинтелившему пустышку всех дальше - приз! тут тоже вариантов куча...а здесь подсказали что можно и в цель ее плевать... есть цель для дартса большого размера, может быть там вместо цифр призы нарисовать..в центре - бутылку шампанского, в следующем круге - банка пива, и т.д. по убывающей...в крайнем круге (где всего меньше баллов) можно просто "сувенир" написать... куда человек попал - тот приз и получил... хочу теперь так и попробовать...рожденные в год Тигра - пустышки - мишень с призами - куда попал, то и получил в качестве приза...  :smile: Ну как?

----------


## n717sr

> Иногда провожу конкурс командный! Не знаю выставлял его здесь кто-нибудь! Собираю две команды, напротив них стоят стулья на которых лежат два листка и две ручки, а возле стульев стоят жених с невестой. Прошу команды оставить на листках свои подписи, но условие быстро, качественно и ручки на пол не бросать! Команды  расписались и особенно радуется та команда, которая первая закончила расписываться! И тогда я говорю, что в этой игре победителей нет, так как я сейчас прочитаю под чем все гости расписались. Переворачиваю листы и громко зачитываю! Обычно все с этим согласны и рады исполнить!
> Текст на листке:


Я этот конкурс гоняю уже несколько лет - беспроигрышный, только надписи на листах такие:
1. наша команда обязуется исполнить зажигательный (или эротический) танец
2. наша команда обязуется сброситься молодым по полтинничку

С удовольствием пляшут, а потом за "шоу -программу" платят.

----------


## Ksyusha S

С чего началось и откуда взялось уже не знаю и не помню (любимый тост моего мужа), но мне Очень нравится, часто использую как первый тост:
Любить-это прежде всего отдавать,
любить-значит чувства свои, как реку,
 с весенней щедростью расплескать 
на радость близкому человеку.
Любить-это только глаза открыть,
и сразу подумать, ещё с зарёю:
Ну чем бы обрадовать, удивить,
Того, кого любишь ты всею душою!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Привет!Готовлю к Новому году "Волшебный фонарь",под который можно спрятать "записки с желаниями"...И к этому действию,написан Стих...Может кому пригодиться...:smile:


МЫ ДАВНО ПОЗАБЫЛИ ПРО СКАЗКИ.
.
РАЗУЧИЛИСЬ ПО-ДЕТСКИ ЧУДИТЬ
..
ГДЕ ЖЕ ВРЕМЕЧКО ТО ЗОЛОТОЕ,

ГДЕ ХОТЕЛИ ,МЫ ВЗРОСЛЫМИ БЫТЬ.

ТАМ СНЕЖКАМИ ДРУГ С ДРУГОМ ИГРАЛИ,

И НА САНКАХ КАТАЛИСЬ С ГОРЫ…

И СМЕЯЛИСЬ,О КАК МЫ СМЕЯЛИСЬ-

СМЕХ ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ,У ВСЕЙ ДЕТВОРЫ!

МЫ ДАВНО УЖЕ ДЯДИ И ТЁТИ.

НАС ПО ОТЧЕСТВУ МНОГИХ ЗОВУТ…

ТАК ДАВАЙТЕ ЖЕ ВСЕ УЛЫБНЁМСЯ!

МОЖЕТ СКАЗКИ И ВПРАВДУ,ПРИДУТ!

ПУСТЬ ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ НАШИ ЖЕЛАНЬЯ!

ДНИ ПУСТЬ РАДОСТЬЮ БУДУТ ПОЛНЫ.!

И ПУСКАЙ К ВАМ ПРИХОДЯТ ПОЧАЩЕ-

ВАШИ ЯРКИЕ,ДЕТСКИЕ СНЫ

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Мне кажется, что ПОПОЙ "поздравлять" виновников торжества как-то не эстетично. Я просто представила, как всё это происходит, а ещё 3 восклицательных знака поставить в конце!!! Я просто представляю эту картину и уже как-то не по себе становится. Может я чего не понимаю. Скажите, а видеоматериала нет этого конкурса? Хотелось бы увидеть весь этот процесс. Может, на самом деле не так уж всё и страшно))


Добрый ночер! А кто ж писал "...люблю всё остренькое.." Вот как раз в этом конкурсе всё достаточно пристойно и мило. У меня к сожалению видио нет, но поверьте я тоже сначала обыгрывала его на коллегах. Сейчас провожу сл. образом. Вызываю участников при помощи манка. Лучше конкурс проходит в женском варианте. Сегодня по спец заказу проездом из Монте-карло тольк для наших виновников торжества приехала знаменитая ПОП ГРУППА!!! Делаем разминку, а затем наша поп-гр. выбиват своим самым главным инструментом ДАДУ  события, фамилию виновников торжества, Поздравляем! Вариантов множество. 
Не боись! Это ещо институт благородных девиц, вчера в фото таку откровенную пошлятину видала. Во некоторые прости господи ведушие отжигают!!!kuku
Пока кропала свой опус Ветер намерения меня опередил, а коли мысли у людёв сходятся значит правильной дорогой идёте товарищи.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> чё за фонарь? Можно про него поподробнее написать?:rolleyes:


Конечно можно!:wink:Купила обалденный красный фонарь в ИКЕЯ..Там есть различные цвета...от чёрного до серебристого...Опять же можно самим покрасить ...или добавить гламура:biggrin:
(Не могу выставить фотку,так как фотик приказал,отмечать праздники без него...)Но можно зайти на сайт магазина и посмотреть....Он во всех рожденственских каталогах.Называеться -ROTERA...Напоминает старинный фонарь,который защищён от ветра.Внутрь вставляеться свеча,ему не страшны сквозняки..Я в него просто влюбилась,когда увидела.Вот я и хочу,сделать его "Волшебным"Мы должны с ним зайти на праздник,а потом Д.Мороз объявит ,что можно загадать желания,написав на  листочках...И этот фонарь обязательно исполнит..
Особый восторг ,он вызвал у детей..Просто,я один уже подарила на День Рождения,и присутствующие дети,подходили и сами,"разговаривали" с фонарём,и что-то его просили сделать...А фонарь был подарен маме:biggrin:Написала,сумбурно...Идея у меня ещё витает в мозгах...Но реквизит-шикарный! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> Девоки, скажите, пожалуйста, а под какую музыку попами-то вертят, и нужно ли при этом что-то комментировать?


Смотря как вертят!Иногда комментарии излишне:biggrin: :Jopa: kuku...Конечно,комментировать нужно,хотя бы подбадривать участников...От этого конкурс ярче...А музыку можно любую красивую как "на стриптиз"Можно наоборот прикольную-Глюкоза "Танцуй Россия", у дискотеки Аварии есть "поп -музыка "ОПА!"
....и другие..

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Бегущая по волнам*,
Поискала сейчас фонарь. Это который 1,5 штуки стоит?

[IMG]http://*********ru/971288m.jpg[/IMG]

Такой?

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> *Бегущая по волнам*,
> Поискала сейчас фонарь. Это который 1,5 штуки стоит?
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/971288m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Такой?


Нет!У моего цена где-то 200 рублей... :Ok:

----------


## орбит

Малыши сбор денег в памперсы
Что за дети к нам пришли?
Вы откуда малыши?
С вами что-нибудь случилось?
Вы наверно заблудились?
Как! Родителей найти не можете?
Гости! Вы, конечно, им поможете!
Просто надо только погадать,
Маму с папой точно угадать…

спасибо огромное!! дело в том, что я уже провожу гадание на мальчика-девочку  третий год с такими персонажами и  ваши слова будут обновлением к моим ярким костюмам. спасибо!!!

----------


## olanik

Доброго времени суток!
Вот мои творения, надеюсь, что кому-то пригодиться, тем более, что обыграть можно по разному.

1. *Танцевальное ассорти*: вручение подарков или наоборот получение осуществляется при прохождении танцевальной дистанции парами или по одному, можно даже мини-группами, для каждого выхода свой музыкальный танцевальный фрагмент. Можно использовать на НГ, ДР, юбилее, т.е. везде где есть подарки.

http://narod.ru/disk/15950021000/%D1...0%B82.mp3.html

----------


## орбит

не забываем, что перд Новым гдом бывают юбилеи

Руководителю, работающему с людьми
Мы знаем, как непросто возглавлять
С людьми работу, быть всегда готовым (готовой)
Ответить, выслушать, принять, понять
И день за днём решать проблемы снова.

Кадрами заведовать непросто!
Это не мечтания в тиши.
Знаем мы, что Ваше руководство
Это труд ума и труд души!

Труд Ваш, знаем, очень кропотливый,
И не всякий это всё поймёт.
Но зато, как правило, счастливым,
Всё решив у Вас, идёт народ.

Всех достоинств Ваших нам не счесть,
Всё же главное в Вас- мудрость и участье.
Мы так рады, что у нас Вы есть,
И желаем искренне Вам счастья!
Жизнь даруется пусть долгая судьбой,
Дом пусть полнится Ваш верными друзьями
И родными, тёплыми глазами
Освещается всегда ваш путь земной…..

Декабрьской имениннице (ГАЛИНЕ, МАРИНЕ, ИРИНЕ, КРИСТИНЕ…)

«Красива по-особому сегодня!»-
Все говорят Марине это снова!
Ты родилась предновогодней
Порой заснеженной, суровой,

Когда все люди в предвкушенье
Чего-то нового во всём.
И в настроенье обновленья
Живёт весь мир и каждый дом!!
А, может, в этом вся причина,
Что так же, милая Марина,
С такою ясною душою
Ты будешь вечно молодою!
Не сомневаемся мы в том
И за тебя Марина пьём!

----------


## olanik

2. Русско-грузинский танец: использую как костюмированный танец, цели и обыгрывание может быть различно.
http://narod.ru/disk/15950294000/%D1...D1%86.mp3.html

3. «Ах эта свадьба» Песня смикширована так, что некоторые отрывки поет Меладзе, а где-то «голенький» минус, т.е. поют все!
http://narod.ru/disk/15950422000/%D0...D1%8F.mp3.html

----------


## орбит

на корпоративах я использую такие строки:

пускай прольётся на души бальзам!
и в сей черёд, в сей миг предновогодний
от всей души я пожелаю Вам
побольше встреч хороших, как сегодня!
чтоб друг от друга нам (вам) не прятать глаз,
по пустякам не огорчатся!
да будет чарка выпита за вас(нас)
чтоб нам (вам) и впредь так запросто встречаться!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
olanik

спасибо огромное, очень кстати! все нарезочки  вкусненькие! а аватарка бесподобная! ангел да и только!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> Нет!У моего цена где-то 200 рублей...


Ирина,и кому интересно,нашла фото фонарика....Только в реальности он разных цветов..А мой КРАСНЫЙ!Красивый! Я покупала за 200...А тут указана цена 178...Ну видимо где как продаёться(у них ещё акции бывают разные)
[IMG]http://*********ru/977436.jpg[/IMG]

Представте,там на стёклышках снежинки..Очень красивый..ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!!!

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Для детских утренников записали песенку Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Детки так же участвуют. Мотив известный, слова переиначили и получилась славная полечка. Неплохая подводка к выходу тигренка. Пою сама. Надеюсь понравится.


Дед мороз, где ты был.(-).wav.html

Дед мороз, где ты был.(+).wav.html

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> добрый день,пришла от музыканта,положили на музыку "буренку и тигра",слова взяла из форума-спасибо,музыку подбирала сама,нарезку тоже сама,только я не певица,как смогла,тем более,что работа такая-всегда больное горло,спасибо девочкам,что помогли оплатить услуги музыканта
> 
> http://webfile.ru/4157203    ВСТРЕЧА БУРЕНКИ И ТИГРА


Галина, спасибо! Плюс встречи тигра и Буренки решили  записывать сегодня вечером,:: с оператором договорились.Не думаю. что у нас получилось бы лучше. :Ok:

----------


## Ksyusha S

Вчера проводила детский праздник, в очередной раз детвора с удовольствием реагировала на кричалку:
Раз мобила, два мобила,пейджеры, пейджеры.
За рулём автомобиля рейнджеры, рейнджеры.
Тут тусовка, там тусовка, 
Пальчики, пальчики,
Ну-ка дружно, ну-ка вместе:
Девочки,.... мальчики!...
Все слова делаются с соответствующими движениями,  последнюю строчку, конечно, кто громче. Если нужно расписать движения-говорите, но, по-моему, всё довольно просто.

----------


## orsia

*Ksyusha S*, а у нас вместо "Мальчики" кричат "Пацаны".. Подросткам нравится!

----------


## Раюшка

> Дед Мороз идёт с подарком, на бровях кусочки льда.


А правильнее было бы просто - "Дед Мороз идёт с подарком, на бровях.....".:biggrin:

----------


## Ласкина

можно на мероприятии за участие раздавать деньги (сувенирные) а в конце программы провести аукцион

----------


## Megatoi

я люблю не договаривать фразы...прям болезнь у меня...то есть я начинаю,а гости заканчивают..бывает такие вещи досочинивают..ну например...
Бывают такие банкеты
их любит весь народ
такие банкеты с любовью
называют...Новый год
женщины на Новый год долго....собираются
мужчины на Новый год быстро ...напиваются
или
здрасте гости дорогие
близкие....родные
румяные и ...бледные
богатые и ...бедные
хорошие и ...вредные


Вобщем люди с таким азартом в это включаются..:smile:чаще всего на ходу чегонить сочиняю..один раз на ходу слоган сочинила и мне машинку стиральную подарили:smile:за труды

----------


## Леонидовна

Здравствуйте! Может, тема и не новая, но иногда на свадьбах провожу такой момент с участием свидетелей, называется "Час суда" или "Момент истины". Итак, под эффектную музыку (из кф "Шерлок Холмс") выхожу в образе судьи (шапка + накидка золотого цвета) и объявляю: 

Внимание! Внимание!Слушается дело жениха _______________ и невесты_______________
по факту коварного соблазнения ими друг друга. 
Суду предстоит разобраться, чары кого из них, жениха или невесты, имели максимальный эффект и  какие обстоятельства послужили причиной регистрации данного брака.

Стороны представили суду своих свидетелей, показания которых мы сейчас заслушаем.
Итак, Свидетель со стороны жениха, встаньте, пожалуйста.
Представьтесь.
Клянетесь ли Вы говорить правду, только правду и ничего кроме правды?
У нас есть чудесный напиток правдолгин,  кто его выпьет, начинает говорить только правду,  и ничего кроме правды, хочет он этого или не хочет.
Выпейте, пожалуйста! 
Произошло ли просветление памяти? :biggrin:
Ну, что ж, приступим к допросу свидетеля.(Вопросы можно менять, делать под каждую пару, в зависимости от их истории знакомства и любви...) Ну вот, например, общие вопросы, подойдут под любую пару:
1.	Как давно Вы знаете жениха?
2.	Известно ли Вам, при каких обстоятельствах произошло знакомство жениха и невесты? Жених, Вы подтверждаете?
3.	Изменилось ли поведение жениха после знакомства с ____________? Каким образом, опишите, пож-та.
4.	Правда ли, что _______________ начал забывать своих друзей и практически перестал пить пиво и ходить в баню?
5.	Правда ли, что в последнее время неоднократно был замечен в театре и кино в последнем ряду с дамой, похожей на ______________?
6.	Правда ли, что вся зарплата стала уходить на оплату мобильной связи и походы по кафе и ресторанам?
7.	Правда ли, что _____________ длительное время обивал пороги ______________?
8.	Правда ли, что обещал _________________ златые горы и небо в алмазах?
9.	Правда ли, что втирался в доверие к будущей теще? Каким образом?
10.	Правда ли, что забрасывал _________________ цветами и SMS-ками?

Жених, подтверждаете ли Вы все вышесказанное свидетелем? Желаете ли что-то добавить?
Свидетель, спасибо, присаживайтесь.

Суд переходит к заслушиванию показаний свидетельницы со стороны невесты.
Свидетельница, встаньте, пож-та.
Представьтесь.
Выпейте, пож-та, правдолгинчику для просветления памяти.
Ну  что, просветление произошло? Тогда приступим к допросу.
Итак,
1.	Изменилось ли поведение _______________ после встречи с _____________? Каким образом?
2.	Подтверждаете ли Вы, что ______________ прокладывала путь к сердцу _____________ через желудок посредством вкусных салатиков, мясных и овощных блюд а также пирожков и булочек?
3.	Подтверждаете ли Вы, что в последнее время у ___________ резко вырос расход духов, пудры и помады, особенно перед встречей с _____________?
4.	Правда ли, что ______________ стала проводить перед зеркалом 2 часа в день вместо обычных 30 минут?
5.	Правда ли, что ______________ стала вести длительные секретные  телефонные переговоры с неким зайкой, котенком, пупсиком и т.п.?
6.	Правда ли, что _________________ стреляла глазками в сторону ______________ с частотой 120 выстрелов в минуту?

Невеста, подтверждаете ли Вы все вышесказанное свидетельницей? Желаете ли Вы что-то добавить к вышесказанному?
Свидетельница, спасибо, присаживайтесь.

Итак, уважаемые  господа!  Суд, выслушав показания обеих сторон,  оглашает свое решение, принятое по делу.
Жених____________ и невеста________________ приговариваются к пожизненному и совместному семейному счастью!!!  :Vah: Решением суда жених _________ приобретает почетное звание мужа, а невеста ____________ звание жены.

Конечно, когда свидетели отвечают на вопросы, гости подсказывают, комментируют и т.п. Т.е. это такой застольный игровой момент об истории любви жениха и невесты, они в центре внимания, но в то же время - ничего сложного. 
В конце свидетелям выдаю повестки такого содержания:
ПОВЕСТКА СВАДЕБНОГО СУД

           Свидетель __________________ и свидетельница _________________  обязаны 

явиться     «______» __________________     2059  года на   ЗОЛОТУЮ СВАДЬБУ  Маши И Пети.

При себе необходимо иметь: здравый ум, трезвую память и физическую активность 
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО,  подарки – по желанию.


Поднимаем бокалы за счастье молодых и 
Потом опять под музыку я эффектно удаляюсь:rolleyes:

Тут фотка в костюме http://vkontakte.ru/photo1326416_80400785

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

Недавно приехали от звукача. Писали песни для выхода Д.М. и Снегурочки.
Материал взят с форума. Пели ребята своими голосами. Может кому пригодится.
Названия пусть не смущают.Они рабочие.
Ёлочка взрослая.mp3.html

Лолита-2.mp3.html

Готовая Дед Мороз Снегурочка.wav.html

----------


## Рябинка

> Сообщение от Irenka-da  
> На любом празднике, свадьбе. юбилее и т.д. среди детей и взрослых - провожу такой момент:
> 
> "Если вы еще кого то не поздравили с праздником (далее название праздника или события), то сейчас есть такая возможность. Поднимите все свою правую руку, трижды похлопайте по плечу соседа справа и скажите громко "Поздравляю!" или "С новым годом". 
> Теперь поднимите левую руку, трижды похлопайте соседское плечо слева и скажите "Спасибо!"
> А сейчас поднимите и правую и левую руки, похлопайте по плечам соседа справа и слева и скажите "Пожалуйста".
> Вот видите как можно быстро и одновременно поздравить такое количество гостей"
> 
> Игра далеко не новая, но провожу ее с удовольствием и каждый раз любая компания реагирует весело и главное дружно. Попробуйте.


А у меня на торжествах  для активизации людей сидящих за столом это выглядит так:
ВСЕ! ВСЕ! ВСЕ БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ПОДНИМИТЕ ВВЕРХ ПРАВУЮ РУКУ И ПОГЛАДЬТЕ СОСЕДА СПРАВА ПО ТОМУ МЕСТУ, КОТОРОЕ БОЛЬШЕ НРАВИТСЯ! а ТЕПЕРЬ ПОДНИМИТЕ ВВЕРХ ЛЕВУЮ РУКУ И ПОГЛАДЬТЕ СОСЕДА СЛЕВА ПО ТОМУ МЕСТУ, КОТОРОЕ БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕГО НРАВИТСЯ. ВСЕ КТО СИДЯТ ДРУГ НАРОТИВ ДРУГА ПРОТЯНИТЕ И ПОЖМИТЕ ДРУГ ДРУГУ РУКИ!!!! И ЗАВЕРШАЯ: ПОСМОТРИТЕ КАК СВЕТЛО И СОЛНЕЧНО СТАЛО В ЭТОМ ЗАЛЕ ОТ ВАШИХ ПОТРЯСАЮЩИХ УЛЫБОК И ВОЛШЕБНЫХ ПРИКОСНОВЕНИЙ!( НЕ ДУМАЙТЕ, ЧТО ЛЮДИ ПОНИМАЮТ МОИ СЛОВА ПРЕВРАТНО, Я ИМЕЮ ВВИДУ, ЧТО НАДО ПОГЛАДИТЬ ПО ТОМУ МЕСТУ КОТОРОЕ НРАВИТСЯ! ЛЮДИ ВСЕГДА ГЛАДЯТ ДРУГ ДРУГА ИЛИ ПО ГОЛОВЕ ИЛИ ПО ПЛЕЧАМ). ПРОХОДИТ ВЕСЕЛО И РАСКРЕПОЩАЕТ ЛЮДЕЙ ЗА СТОЛАМИ, ДЕЛАЯ ИХ БЛИЖЕ ДРУГ ДРУГУ!

----------


## optimistka17

> 4. 4 коп? (самый эротический вопрос: изделие №2 или презерватив)
> 5. *5* коп? (булочка, проезд в метро, автобусе, *троллейбусе*)


Если честно- не помню, сколько стоил в аптеке презерватив, но то, что* проезд в троллейбусе стоил четыре копейки*, а не пять- я в этом совершенно уверена....

----------


## Mazaykina

Еще раз хочу попросить всех, кто выкладывает материал в этой теме: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! не копируйте все подряд с книжек и журналов. Отберите самое интересное из СВОИХ наработок, за которые вам не будет стыдно и в тоже время не жалко расстаться. Поверьте, материала накоплено у нас выше крыши! 
Не это главное- важно общение друг с другом. 
Отдельная просьба к тем, кто выкладывает материал по детским праздникам здесь. Не делайте этого, пожалуйста! *Для этого есть специальный открытый раздел.*

----------


## Natasha21

Всем привет! Уже полгода как начинаю свадьбу таким нетрадиционным способом. Идея появления на свадьбе доярки, балерины и т.д ,признаюсь, не моя:поделилась администратор одного из ресторанов нашего города. 

Итак, начало свадьбы...фанфары....вед:
Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья, добрый вечер, уважаемые гости! Когда я так говорю, я действительно хочу, чтобы этот знаменательный вечер стал для всех нас добрым! Потому что собрал нас сегодя в этом зале ресторана..... замечательный повод: рождение новой молодой семьи - свадьба!!! И если все остальные праздники мы в своей жизни либо отмечаем, либо празднуем, то свадьбу непременно только играем. И у каждого из нас на свадьбе своя, яркая и неповторимая роль. Итак, позвольте представить все действующие лица нашего торжества:

-Все массовые роли сегодня исполняют самые весёлые , самые интересные и самые достойные люди нашего города, родные и близкие, друзья и коллеги новобрачных!

(отбивка, госьи демонстрируют своё присутствие)

-В ролях:
1. Самые любимые и любящие родители жениха и невесты! Порприветствуем их, друзья!

(подложка, родители идут по живому коридору)

2.Самые расторопные, преданные свидетели......и........!

(подложка, свидетели идут по живому коридору)

- Главную мужскую роль исполняет: самый завидный жених города..... 

(появляется жених и также пройдя по живому коридору)

Вед: ....... Мы от всей души поздравляем тебя....ит.д. , но скажи нам откровенно , до женитьбы ты имел у девушек успех?
 Жених: ну не без этого...
Вед: Я так и знала! Друзья, в этот самый момент сюжет нашей свадьбы принимает неожиданный оборот. Я не могу представить вам главную героиню торжества... Дело в том ,что все бывшие подружки ......., узнав о том, что он сегодня женится, пришли на свадьбу с серьёзными намерениями за него побороться! Предлагаю просмотреть на них, а заодно убедиться в том, что ...... сделал правильный выбор.
Встречайте, бывшая подружка№1 доярка!

(Под песню "Каким ты был, таким ты и остался" в зале появляется доярка - вернее парень в образе доярки. )
Вед: ......, как тебе претендентка на роль твоей супруги? Понравилась? ...и.т.д....
Жених ес-но говорит, что никакая доярка ему не нужна.
Далее вед. приглашает Бизнесвумен под "хочу я замуж"; путану под "Сексбомб", и балерину под "танец маленьких лебелей."
Жених всем отказывает и вед продолжает:
И к огромной радости всех присутствующих в этом зале гостей я хочу сказать, что..... раз и навсегда определил для себя идеал женственности и красоты и я спешу представить главную героиню нашего вечера, нашу невесту.......!

(Звучит отрывок из песни Николаева со слов " невеста..... " и в зале появляется настоящая невеста  Медленно идёт по живому коридору, гости обрасывают её лепестками роз, жених навстречу.)

Вед: Дорогие .... и ....., мы от всей души поздравляем вас с днём вашей свадьбы! Сегодня всё для вас и цветы, и музыка, и песни, и стихи, и этот феерверк сегодня тоже в вашу честь!

(Гости под фанфары лопают шары, которые с самого начала были у них в руках)

-А бывшим подружкам мы хотим сказать прощайте, не беспокойте эту счастливую пару. Вот вам по 100 грамм, чтоб не мотаться по дворам (бутылёчки с водкой) . 

Далее молодожёны либо принимают подарки, либо сразу приглашаются к столу.

Прекрасно понимаю, что идея не для каждой свадьбы. Предлагаю молодым вариантов 4-5 начала свдебного банкета  и 80 поцентов выбирают этот. Уж больно надоели и прелись всем варианты в стихах, которые к сожалению используют многие ведущие.:frown:

----------


## Раюшка

> *Norma*,
> 
> Есть заведения, где категорически запрещают ставить на пол свечи, в целях противопожарной безопастности...из за платья невесты.
> Мерцает красиво...попробуй дома...посмотри как будет...зажигай сразу несколько свечей...


Девочки... не дочитала всех сообщений, хочу вмешаться...:smile:
Я покупаю пластиковые разноцветные стаканчики из ТВЁРДОЙ пластмассы. И свечи-"таблетки" ставлю в них.
Плюсы: пол заведения в безопасности, кроме того, пламя свечки не достаёт до платья невесты.
Конечно, лезть платьем в стаканчик-"подсвечник" не советую, обращаю внимание молодожёнов на то, что надо танцевать аккуратно.:rolleyes: 
Но риск возгорания платья в этом случае сведён практически к нулю.

Стаканчики такие продаются в супермаркетах, поищите.
У меня сейчас, например, красненькие и жёлтенькие....

----------


## Krokus

Добрый день! Я новичок!хотелось бы вложить свой скромный вклад... Стихи на празднике использую крайне редко, считаю , как и многие на форуме, что лучше говорить   словами от души, то бишь прозой. Сегодня актуально всё новогоднее, но изюминки новогодней пока нет... Однако юбилеи не отменяются из за новогодних праздников, потому немного об этом.  Всегда стараюсь использовать талант именинника ( а талант к чему либо есть у каждого).А потому. если юбиляр желает, то в течении праздника он его демонстрирует- песня, танец, фокус... Достаточно оригинально звучит  первый тост- поздравление  от юбиляра ( поздравление самого себя)
Эх, С Днём Рождения,  родной!

Сегодня день рожденья мой…
Как говориться, грустный праздник,
Ведь я не маленький проказник,
Из школы мчащийся домой.
Не сед ещё, совсем не толстый,
Уж не ребёнок и не мудрый волк.
 Когда то выпил много тостов!
И знаю в этой жизни толк!
Меня считают все гурманом,
 Талантом, умным, дураком…
Но помирать мне  вообщем  рано.
 Ведь столько  классного  кругом!
Так что пока мы погуляем!  
Полюбим жизнь мы про запас.
 И смогом города подышим,
Дышать стараясь через раз.
Красоты дивные все мира,
 Моря, что  плещутся волной, 
Всё ждёт меня словно кумира…
Эх, с  днём рождения,  родной!
 Или вот эта песенка может прозвучать из уст женщины-юбиляра:
Песенка  именинницы  о себе.
(«Женское счастье» Татьяна Овсиенко  )Автор: Валентина Галлер
Помню я как росла, как к реке бегала.
Не найти нигде такой красавицы реки!
Возле речки лес берёз, их любила я до слёз. 
 И без мамы не могла дышать всерьёз
Припев:  Детское  счастье - быть бы с мамой рядом! 
                 И ничего девчоночке не надо.

 Вот уже своя семья, а в семье свои дела.
Каждый день то радость, то печаль мне приносил.
Книги, дети,  буквари- тут  попробуй разбери.
Где свои детишки, а где не свои.
Припев:  Женское счастье  - быть бы с мужем рядом!
                 И ничего больше уже не надо.

В волосах полно седин. Что ж ты время так летишь.
Ну, замедли ход неумолимый, погоди!
Поверни назад слегка, чтобы стала я легка.
Что б легко по жизни мне парилось.
Припев: Счастье простое - было бы ты рядом!
                И ничего больше уже не надо!



Такие " моментики" украшают праздник.Да и виновник торжества из пассивного наблюдателя и обьекта праздника превращается в деятельного участника удовольствие для всех, немного улыбки или трогательности- это всегда хорошо! Или? Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Алла11

Всем привет! Пока до Нов.года ещё есть время, может кому-нибудь пригодится "сценка-диалог двух Снегурочек". Делала с мужем и его другом в своей компании лет 8 назад.
 Зрители зовут: "Снегурочка! Снегурочка!" Выбегают с разных сторон две Снегурочки, встают рядом и удивлённо оглядывают друг дружку.Потом раскланиваются и говорят одновременно:
 - Здравствуйте,дорогие ребята!  (переглядываются) 
 1.-Это ещё что такое? Ты кто такая?  
 2.-А ты кто такая? Что-то я не узнаю тебя в гриме... 
 1.-Я дедушкина внучка-Снегурочка,а вот ты кто такая? 
 2.- Нет,ну вот привязалась!!! Это я Снегурочка! Мы с Дедушкой из леса....где много-много диких........короче,ёлок там много! 
1.- Дети, не верьте ей,это я, я, я-настоящая Снегурочка! 
 2.-А чем ты докажешь? Какие у тебя есть документы? 
 1.- Снежинки,валенки,косички-вот мои документы! 
 2.-А у тебя есть справка из женской консультации? А косички-то и подделать можно! (дёргает её за косичку)  У меня-то вот справочка.
 1.-(поправляет парик с косичками) Дай прочитать.
 2.-(достаёт свои красные корочки) 
 1.-(читает) Огурайт-Снегурайт! Мда-а, Снегурочка,чёрт подери! (отдаёт док)
 2.-Ес,Снегурочка,ес,ес! (приседает в реверансе)
 1.- (передразнивает) Ес,ес.... ОБХС! Самозванка!
 2.-От самозванки слышу! Я самая настоящая Снегурочка! Я прекрасней всех на свете, я в колготках "голден леди"! (приподнимает халатик и поправляет колготки)
 1.-Тогда скажи нам,где Дед Мороз?А?
 2.-(сразу начинает плакать,достаёт платочек,утирает слёзки) Бедный Дедушка Мороз!!!!  Он пошёл в лес за ёлочкой и его придавило!!!! (рыдает, громко высмаркивается)
  1.-(чуть не плача) Как придавило? Он же мне только что мешок с подарками отдал!
 2.-(всхлипывает и сразу успокаивается) Да?! Какая досада! Ну мало ли в лесу Дедов Морозов!(хихикает и размахивает платочком)
  Вдруг 1 Снегур. вспоминает о мешке с подарками,ищет его. Подозрительно оглядывает 2 Снегур.
  1.-Кстати,а где наш мешок?
  2.-Мешок...Мешок...Какой там ещё мешок? ХА-ХА-ХА! На обыщи! (поднимает руки вверх)  1.Снегур. начинает обыскивать,щекочет, они хохочут и уходят за щирму.За ширмой слышатся возня,шлепки,стоны,звон пощёчин и т. д.(недолго) 1-возвращается с мешком с подарками,вся потрёпанная,поправляется...
  1.- Праздник хотела испортить! Выхожу,там ещё трое,подарки хотели отобрать! Щас прям!     
    Подходит ведущая или Д.М. и праздник продолжается по сценарию...


 Многие фразочки вы конечно же узнали,но они стали такими народными! 

kvetckin2010@yandex.ru

----------

mota (02.12.2017)

----------


## Natasha21

> Наташа, привет! Скажи, а в начале вечера гости нормально соглашаются в таких образах встречать молодожёнов? Вроде, по трезвянки оно как-то не то)). ...


Проводила раз 10, может и больше, статистику не веду. Всегда проходит на ура. Молодожёны заранее подбирают исполнителей ролей из друзей жениха. Ес-но самых артистичных. Ребята подъезжают в банкетный зал за 30 минут до появления новобрачных. За полчаса успеваю и переодеть и ввести в курс дела, даже отрепетировать. Повторяю ещё раз : провожу не на всех свадьбах и только с согласия жениха и невесты, которые примеряют эту ситуацию на своих гостей - прокатит или нет. Если предполагается, что родители будут встречать хлебом-солью, отметается сразу. Проводила и во время 3 танц. паузы, тоже вариант. А с нарезками получается куда лучше, чем со словами (кто-то выкладывал текст). Попробуйте.

----------


## Natasha21

Выкладываю фото.[IMG]http://*********ru/926274m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/932418m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/921154m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tenden

> Уже полгода как начинаю свадьбу таким нетрадиционным способом. Идея появления на свадьбе доярки, балерины и т.д


Да, конечно идея оригинальна но, мне кажется многовато т.к. гости пришли, ждали приезда молодых, есть хотят... ИМХО
Я тоже склоняюсь к оригинальности встречи молодых, подустали мы от традиционизма, я в иных случаях выставляю глашатаев, или зазывал, которые зачитывыают указ о свадебном торжестве

*Указ царя Гороха*

«Ой вы гой еси, добры молодцы, ой вы гой еси девки красные, во граде _______ *Двадцать Третьего дня Августа*  месяца в двухтысячновосьмом году памятном собрались вы в час торжественный да на званый пир.
*Алену*, красну девицу, ягодку спелую, отдаем мы в жены покорные добру молодцу, 
парню статному *Павлу*, а по отчеству  Александровичу.
Желаю я молодой чете мира в доме их да довольствия, ласки, денег, счастья да веселия. Чтобы быть всегда в молодой семье счастью полному и веселию, придется вам потрудиться — из большой любви радость выковать, да в невзгодах закалить, да в уважении друг к другу взлелеять. И поэтому прозвучит для вас мой указ сейчас, повеление. 
Мужу и жене — *«совет вам и любовь!»*

*Natasha21*,*Добавлено через 2 минуты* 
В принципе посмотрев фото - наверное супер!

----------


## tenden

Вот один из моментов на свадьбе. Слог и рифму можно поправить. Написано давно, сейчас перечитав видно - надо доработать. Строго не судите!

*Игра "Карапуз"* _(выход переодетого мужчины в карапуза) _  

Здравствуй мама дорогая!	  	
Здравствуй папа дорой.
Это ваш, сынок, родной.
Ваша он кровиночка,
Маленькая детиночка.
Посмотрите на дитя,
Правда, вы одна семья!
Его сегодня вы не ждали
И аиста, конечно тут не звали.
Но, здесь его вы не бросайте
Домой скорее сына забирайте.
Малыша вы накормите от души,
Дайте сыну палку колбасы.
Водочки в стакан налейте,
Да, смотрите, не жалейте...
Чтобы зубик у него обмыть
Надо водочки ещё налить.
Ладушки он вам похлопает,
Ножками сейчас потопает.
А чтоб ножки шли по дорожке
Дайте, сыну, мешок картошки.
Чтобы смог, сынок, уснуть,
Надо в пеленку его завернуть...
Папа, мама вы столбом не стойте
Колыбельку ему спойте...
Мамочка, на ручки сынка возьми
Да к груди покрепче прижми...
Папа, маму, здесь ты пожалей,
Сына ты возьми к себе скорей.
Знаю, сегодня ты не ждал дитя,
А он ведь копия твоя!
Сыночку, вы тут не обижайте,
Лучше ещё сто грамм ему наливайте!
Чтобы мальчик не болел,
Да на девочек смотрел.
Чаще на прогулку выносить,
Чтобы спокойно мог ребенок покурить.
А теперь  дитя,
Да целуйте спеша!
Удивительный ребенок
Это вам ведь не котёнок!

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Сказка, как принцессу замуж выдавали. С музыкальным оформлением. Музыку подбирала и резала сама. Слова - с миру по нитке. Кое-что подсмотрено, что-то прочитано, что-то посоветовали. Так что на ваш суд. Не претендую на авторство.  
Как в королевстве славном именитом, в тридевятом царстве, тридесятом государстве, в ………..нске знаменитом в апартаментах своих жили были король с королевой! И была у короля с королевой прекрасная принцесса Людмила! Вот она какая, встань Людмила, покажись! 
И вот как только исполнилось принцессе 18 лет – заколдовала ее злая колдунья. И перестала она смеяться! Плачет и плачет день – деньской, плачет и плачет! Что уже только не пробовали батюшка с матушкой! Как только не успокаивали принцессу! Королева  успокаивает «Не плачь, доченька!» и король успокаивает. Ничего не помогает.
 	И стал тут король думать. Думал-думал и решил издать указ. Тот указ гласит о том, что принцесса молодая не смеется день –деньской! Ночи плачет не смолкая! Кто принцессу рассмешит, король наследство все вручит! Дочь отдаст он замуж смело! Подходите, в чем же дело? И указ понесся по всей земле. И очередь из женихов выстроилась. Все желают счастья своего попытать: принцессу рассмешить – в жены взять, да пол царства в придачу получить! И первым пожаловал сам  восточный шейх с Арабских Эмиратов! Давайте посмотрим, что же у него вышло из этого! 
Не смеется принцесса, а вот батюшка расхохотался! Зять – да нефтяной миллиордер! Но тут матушка призадумалась! Как же говорит твои старшие жены живут??? В мире ли? В достатке?  Встречайте старших жен арабского шейха! 
Батюшке –то понравились Фатимой, Зюльфия и Гюльчатай!! А матушка как топнет своей королевской ножкой и говорит «Доча моя единственная, да в гарем 12-ой женой! Не бывать этому!!!!» и ушел наш магнат восточный  ни с чем под ваши дружные аплодисменты!!! А в сватах отбою нет! Тут посмотрите, целый табор пожаловал! Во главе с самим цыганским бароном! 
Да, говорили королю с королевой осторожнее быть, кого попало во дворец не пускать! И дочку не рассмешили, и чуть корону не увели! Хорошо, что во время распознали их хитрые уловки. А ведь могли бы к короне в придачу еще и дитятка любимого лишиться!
А указ несся дальше по земле и услышал его принц с далекого – далекого острова Мадагаскар! И решил он рассмешить нашу принцессу! Встречайте принца! 
Вот матушке понравились вроде бананы принца заморского, но батюшка представил, что жить будет доченька вдалеке от родителей, на каком-то Мадагаскаре! Без намека на цивилизацию и горячую воду?! Нет, не бывать этому!!! В общем  ушел тот принц ни с чем!!! 
А в королевстве жил был человек, который днем и ночью вздыхал о прекрасной принцессе Людмиле! И как только услышал он королевский указ – решил он попытать и свое счастье! Вдруг, думает, и мне повезет! А был это наш королевский скоморох! 
Вроде и оживилась наша принцесса, но как представила, что наряд у нее теперь будет с бубенчиками, расплакалась пуще прежнего! И сказала –не хочу быть женою шута горохового! И ушел он ни с чем!
Опечалились уж было батюшка с матушкой, что дитятко их любимое совсем смеятся никогда не будет, как тут произошло чудо! В соседнем царстве – в соседнем государстве жил был славный принц Павел! И как только услышал он королевский указ – призвал он своего коня! И вот уже стоит у ворот и ждет принц встречи с нашей принцессой!!!
Посмотрите, вот и рассмеялась наша принцесса! Встретились глаза, потянулись друг к другу сердца и сказал принц Павел принцессе Людмиле «Ты моя дорогая, ты моя любимая, ты моя..!»

----------


## Natasha21

Ещё одна безпроигрышная подводка к тосту за невесту. Поднимаю жениха и прошу назвать имена 5-7 друзей, писутствующих в зале. Все перечисленные мужчины приглашаются на танцевальную площадку. Затем также прошу невесту назвать имена 3-5 подруг. Девушки присоединяются к молодым людям. Далее договариваюсь с мужчинами о том, что сейчас они будут следовать, практически бежать за нами, девушками. Причём всё это время я буду задавать вам дурацкие вопросы, на которые вы должны отвечать громко и хором -НЕТ!!!
Репетируем....Повернулись... Побежали... 
- Мужчины, вы знаете, что такое социализация?
-нет!
-Мужчины, вам нравится Бюрис Моисеев?
-Нет!!!
И т.д., главное, подобрать вопросы, на которые мужчины не захотели бы дать положительный ответ. И последний вопрос:
- Мужчины, вы любите красивых девушек?
(Тут мужчины всегда истошно кричат)
-ДАААААА!!!!!
И я, остонавливаясь произношу:
- Вот поэтому вы за нами сейчас и бегаете!!! Смех в зале гарантирован, аплодисменты тоже.
Далее я спрашиваю у друзей:
- А как долго за невестой бегал жених?
(они отвечают)
-Так давайте поаплодирум упорству жениха! И расхвалим нашу невесту так, чтобы он раз и навсегда понял , как ему повезло с женой!
Гости произносят эпитеты в адрес невесты. Тост за невесту.

Если у кого есть свои подводки к тостам за жениха и невесту, поделитесь!

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Пишу здесь, так как все видят и новички и старички...

Может совет дадите или ссылку на форуме, если вопрос уже поднимался

Давно хочу купить (уже купил, для сына) планшет для рисования на трех ножках...

Так вот, на мероприятиях использовать хочу:

Свадьба 
- нарисовать идиального мужа/жену
- невеста рисует жениха, а он невесту (стоят напротив др. др.)
- картина будущего, Юбилей золотой свадьбы
- найти поцелуй невесты

Юбилей
- нарисовать семейный герб
- изобразить Юбиляра, каждый гость часть тела рисует
- что означают уже нарисованные числа (про юбиляра)
- сказачное животное (психологический, шуточный портрет гостя - какой цвет для рисунка выбрали, кого нарисовали, как и в каком месте...)

Корпорат
- нарисовать не существующие дорожные знаки
- лучший рисунок гендиректора...
- дорисовать рисунок (один начал и т.д.)
- слова - девиз, слоган, новый логотип

Это я так - на скорую руку набросал, а что Вы скажете?
какие есть варианты использования планшета???

----------


## Порубовы

*Алексей Пашин*, жарко обсуждали конкурс "пульт управления мужчиной и женциной"
На планшетках нарисованны , но не подписаны кнопки. Девушки придумывают кнопки для мужчин, мужчины для женщин.

из программы "хорошие шутки" - два человека в команде. у одного образец рисунка (любой не сложный.) у второго в руках маркер и завязанные глаза. первый руководит вторым. цель - повторить рисунок.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

автор - Varvara
"Новогодние ладушки". На планшете укреплен чистый ватман. Победитель конкурса, игры, соревнования обрисовывает свою ладонь маркером и оставляет внутри ладошки свой автограф. К концу программы - стена новогодних чемпионов.

А еще...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> конкурс "пульт управления мужчиной и женциной


Ищу, ищу - не найду, а мысль понравилась... Может переведете слепого через дорогу, где этот конкур описан??...

----------


## Порубовы

*Алексей Пашин*, да там вроде и конкурса не было. только идея. кто то выставил фотку и решили, что можно и конкурс сделать. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



а вот и пульт для мужчин:


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



а вам надо заготовки без подписаных кнопок сделать - чего там люди напридумывают %)

----------


## Алла11

Для Алексея Пашина.
Как использовать планшет...
    На юбилее можно составить шуточный кроссворд. С начала вечера висит ватман с одним длинным словом по вертикали (ключевое слово, связанное с юбиляром). В процессе праздника гости, поздравляя именинника, должны будут подписывать слова по горизонтали (шуточные отгадки, связанные с интересами виновника: хобби,адрес, имена детей,дача,работа,марка авто и т. п.)  Потом все расписываются, ватман с кроссвордом на память.

----------


## Krokus

Ёжик !Огромное  спасибо за ответ! Полностью согласна, что стихи (даже неплохие), прочитанные как попало по бумажке только портят праздник .Пробовала трижды в качестве первого тоста и только по предварительной договорённости с юбиляром, которому по душе выучить и прочесть. И конечно перед этим торжественное начало праздника, а после "эх, с днём рождения родной!" Думаю, что как редкий вариант работает, но далеко не всегда. Безпроигрышным моментом не назовёшь, но на всякий случай в копилочке держу... 
Oksik 74! Да, конечно, песенка исполняется юбиляром. Опять же имеющим на то способности.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
Вероника-солнце!  По поводу готовых текстов для гостей что-то разыгрывающих на празднике и согласна и не согласна с тобой. Ведь не даём же мы тексты кому попало! А ищем намётанным глазом артистичных и выразительных. Я, как правило, таких моментов беру 1-2( и далеко не всегда, когда что-то просят) и спрашиваю заранее есть ли "артист" в компании...  Правда твоя можем и ошибаться, но бывает сыграют суперски! А бывает, что после установки на импровизацию такое наворочают, что и не успеваешь корректировать. Хотя, убеждаюсь всё больше и больше, подготовленные тексты всё таки  уходят в прошлое. Выглядит не современно.Ролевые игры, инсценирование. доступная импровизация- это интерестно и ведущему и гостям!

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Пишу здесь, так как все видят и новички и старички...
> 
> Давно хочу купить (уже купил, для сына) планшет для рисования на трех ножках...
> какие есть варианты использования планшета???


Вариантов ещё куча:
*Рисовать с закрытыми глазами(завязки) портрет юбиляра или молоджёнов  в 2-х командах, или 1 рисует второй направляет словом,
*Рисовать волшебным фламастером(превязанный скотчем к лыжной палке маркер)- ну тоже что хочеш по теме мероприятия,
*Рисовать 2-мя руками одновременно, 
тему можно развивать до бесконечности, НО не лёгкое это удовольствие таскать планшеты по разным площадкам, по машинам. Это только если у вас есть одна точка.
У нас есть в ДК планшеты 3-х видов: обычный с подставкой под пренадлежности; магнитные м магнитиками; планшеты с волшебными фломастерами -рисуют и можно стерать.
Но мы их по др. точкам не возим - слишком хлопотно.
:tongue:

----------


## shoymama

*Алексей Пашин*,
 Леш, а еще можно использовать планшет для прикрепления дартса, причем  - любого, даже напечатанного на бумажке. Под настоящий я использую  металлическую раскладную подставку для книг (не везде ведь повесить можно, да и не удобно на стене). А напечатанный - на планшет и вперед - наполняй его любым содержанием

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Пишу здесь, так как все видят и новички и старички...
> 
> Может совет дадите или ссылку на форуме, если вопрос уже поднимался
> 
> Давно хочу купить (уже купил, для сына) планшет для рисования на трех ножках...
> 
> Это я так - на скорую руку набросал, а что Вы скажете?
> какие есть варианты использования планшета???


 А я планшеты использую для коллективного конкурса "Портреты молодоженов" (ну и если место в зале позволяет)... предлагаю свидетелю набрать человек 5 из парней, свидетельница набирает команду девушек.... команда свидетеля рисует портрет невесты, команда свидетельницы - портрет жениха.... уточняем, что каждый может нарисовать только по одному элементу в портрете... встаем в 2 колонны... напротив каждой команды на расстоониии примернов 2,5 метра ставим планшеты... первым участникам по маркеру в руки и "начали!"... бежит превый из команды -  рисует овал лица, второй - например, глаза, третий - нос, четвертый - рот, пятый - волосы... и т.д... готовые коллективные шуточные портреты вручаем молодым, а они уже определяют, какой им больше по душе... победителям - призы (поцелуй от невесты и рукопожатие от жениха) ну или на ваше усмотрение... всегда проходило динамично, весело, под музычку....

----------


## Irenka-da

есть милый тост, который я начинаю как тост за жениха. а заканчиваю общим хеппи-эндом,(типа пойте свою мелодию в два голоса, но в "унисон", или за мелодию вашей жизни... каждый раз концовка разная, взависимости от моментности свадьбы.

мужчина в доме!Ты
певец его, солист его. Запомни,
что песенный твой дух, слова твои,
неоспоримы в доме и законны.
слова для песни крайне как важны,
однако, вот что забывать не надо.
слова твои тогда достигнут лада,
когда в них есть мелодия жены!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Выкладываю фото.[IMG]http://*********ru/926274m.jpg[/IMG]


Наташ... Можешь подробнее рассказать, как проводишь все!???
У меня есть классная (аудио) озвучка к подобному номеру!  :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

планшет для конкурса рисунков "хорошие шутки" 
лучше один раз увидеть
http://video.rutube.ru/25b01b428fe8d94ecd5a751dcad6ecdb

----------


## lamod

Друзья! Я не профи, поэтому о собственных наработках говорить не приходится - не тот уровень таланта. А вот небольшие идейки бывают..
  Хочу поделиться одной из них. У нас с новогодним корпоративом совпали 2 Дня Рождения сотрудников, и хотелось их поздравить весело, необычно и незатянуто, но чтобы участвовал весь коллектив. 
     В голову пришло следующее : есть замечательная детская гр. Барбарики и их песня "С Днем Рождения". И вот я решила, что во время песни все сотрудники "танцуют" ладошками вправо-влево, а в припеве на словах "и Я, и Я", поочереди встают(там по 4 повтора). Таким образом, за всю песню каждый лично поздравит именинников. Прослушав песню, вы поймете - о чем это я. Только мой вариант песни уже "порезанный"(да, простят меня Барбарики), на большее колличество участвующих можно взять песню целиком. Мне показалось, что это будет трогательно и весело. Можно использовать для Дней Рождений.
Вот песенка http://files.mail.ru/4FCJMS

----------


## lamod

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Да, Ира, правильно поняли - рядами. Народу всего чел. 20, получится 2-3 ряда или буквой П. Мне кажется рядами вставать - это не "индивидуально", к тому же, ну встали разок и все, а так они будут весело вскакивать всю песню, как кнопочки.

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
Говорят, в моем 340 посте не работает ссылка вот новая http://files.mail.ru/TPDGI2

----------


## Вик_тори_я

По просьбе сочинила кричалку "Пока часы 12 бьют"... тема новогодняя, поэтому может и еще кому-то пригодится... Ловите 
*Кричалка "Пока часы 12 бьют"* (В. Косыгина) 
Год тигра мнется на пороге
И в телевизоре поют, 
А мы успеем подкрепиться,
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

Шампанское задорно пенится,
Сидим и ждем, когда нальют 
Теперь и выпить не мешало бы…
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

Народ во всю уж отмечает,
Гремит на улицах салют,
Успеем загадать желание, 
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

----------


## shoymama

> По просьбе сочинила кричалку "Пока часы 12 бьют"... тема новогодняя, поэтому может и еще кому-то пригодится... Ловите 
> *Кричалка "Пока часы 12 бьют"* (В. Косыгина) 
> Год тигра мнется на пороге
> И в телевизоре поют, 
> А мы успеем подкрепиться,
> *Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*
> 
> Шампанское задорно пенится,
> Сидим и ждем, когда нальют 
> ...


*Вик_тори_я*

Если ты не возражаешь, я немножко поправила:

Год тигра на пороге мнется 
И в телевизоре поют, 
А мы успеем подкрепиться,
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!

Шампанское игриво манит,
Сидим и ждем, когда нальют 
Теперь и выпить не мешает
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!

Народ вовсю уж отмечает,
Гремит на улицах салют,
Давай желанье загадаем, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!

----------


## slanas

Я хочу поделиться  своей идеей проведения новогоднего вечерника. Строго не ругайте. А лучше подскажите, что к чему.  Ведь не сразу же Москва стоилась. Хоть здесь новичков и считают за второй сорт, но  МЫ тоже люди. И хотим УЧИТЬСЯ. 

      Фирма попросила начать уже после того как они посидят сами около часа. 
 Я думаю, что моментом неожиданности  будет приход японского представителя ЯПОНО МАТЬ. 
Она поздравляет, говорит о её мисси здесь. 
Дальше предлагает японские пословицы перевести на  русский. Кто отгадает приглашаю к себе.  
И провожу японскую народную игру (ещё не решила какую).  
Призы всем играющим. После этого ЯПОНО МАТЬ говорит о том, что японский гороскоп является законодательным, приглашает, к себе всех кто родился, в год коровы. 
Пожелания для них,  подарочки.  После они говорят тост…

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хоть здесь новичков и считают за второй сорт, но  МЫ тоже люди.


*С чего вы взяли???*

----------


## slanas

Это начало праздника! У меня ассоциация новый год с гороскопами. Вот я и соединила японию с приездом ЯПОНО МАТЬ!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Просто когда я читаю, что новички не слямзывайте наши идеи. А тогда для чего ваши здесь идеи. Я думаю, когда ты чем-то делишься, то приятное чувство только от того, что они кому-то пригодились.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ну это не пословицы .... аздесь я увидела пословицы иносказанны японским языком

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

В первую очередь, благодарю Макнату (классная фишка) и вас друзья за информацию. Выкладываю материал

Новый год нарезки ...mp3

текст нарезки.doc

----------


## aleksa252

> Красиво конечно же все это.... Но и опасно очень... Вот что в Перьми то в "хромой лошади"... погибло более 100 человек... просто ужас.... и все из-за фейерверков!
> А ведь кто мог подумать, что так может случиться...
> Лично у меня был такой случай :frown: когда в руке у свидетельницы загорелся не один бенгальский огонь ... а вспыхнул пучок (ну штук двадцать)... обожгла руку.. бросила на пол.. загорелся линолеум..  Слава богу, затушили быстро... Но родителям молодых пришлось платить за ущерб! Вот как.... ОПАСНО все это!


В теме "Свадьба" я однажды предлагала такой вариант замены свечей на полу - можно использовать обычные елочные герлянды. И красиво, и безопасно!!!

----------


## Алексей Пашин

> Давно хочу купить (уже купил, для сына) планшет для рисования на трех ножках...


В продолжение темы... - гадание кто родится первым М или Д
- вызываются жених и невеста становятся друг на против друга, в руках фломастеры. Планшет между ними, с каждой стороны ватман А2. 
Ведущий к молодым - рисуем глазки вашего будущего ребенка, меняемся местами (к молодоженам), теперь носик, меняемя, потом ротик, ушки, брови и т.д.
К гостям - вот посмотрите - как в жизни - ротик мамин, глазки папины, подбородок тещи...
После этого эти половинки ватмана (две половинки А2) сварачиваем в кулек (как раньше под конфеты) и в них собираем деньги - свидетель за мальчика, ну а свидетельница за принцессу маленькую...

----------


## Ксюша71

Немного пока путаюсь на форуме ,  здесь и новый год и свадьбы ...Продолжая тему свадьбы , На танец отца - дочери , неплохо , под хорошую фоновую музыку идут эти слова : 
- Вы помните тот день , 
Рожденье вашей дочки ?
Как новым смыслом жизнь  наполнилась для Вас ?
И длинные . порой бессонные те ночи 
что проводили Вы над люлькою склонясь ..
И кажется вчера ей отмечали годик !
а первые шаги - в глазах восторг и страх !
Росла дочурка греясь отцовскою любовью 
И чувствуя покой на папиных руках !
Вот пролетели годы , как дуновенье ветра !
И девицей - красавицей дочка расцвела !
И по закону жизни , в торжественный день свадьбы -
Любимому навеки сегодня отдана !!! 
( к сожалению не знаю автора этих строк :((( ) 
 Эти трогательные моменты очень люблю . Иногда провожу танец отца -невесты , мамы-жениха . Молодые по очереди подходят к своим родителям с сердцем ( мягкая игрушка ) в руках , говорят все что у них на душе , благодарят и потом танцуют . Проходит неплохо .

----------


## Беляева Елена

сочинила кричалку на Новый год, (первый мой опыт) выставляю на ваш суд.
Кричалка «Мы встречаем Новый год!»

На дворе снежок искрится
Елки тащит в дом народ
А нам дома не сидится - 
*Мы встречаем Новый год!*:

Льём шампанское в бокалы
Загадаем на перёд
Что нас ждет в году грядущем –
Мы встречаем Новый год!

И под бой курантов снова,
Как и каждый Новый год,
Все мечтать о лучшем будем.
Мы встречаем Новый год!

Как и в детстве, веря в чудо
Каждый здесь подарка ждет.
Вместе с Дедушкой Морозом
Мы встречаем Новый год!

Пусть 2009й
Все проблемы заберёт
И запрячет их подальше.
Мы встречаем Новый год!

Нас в 2010м
Счастье и удача ждёт.
И в отличном настроении
Мы встречаем Новый год!
:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А я планшеты использую для коллективного конкурса "Портреты молодоженов" (ну и если место в зале позволяет)... предлагаю свидетелю набрать человек 5 из парней, свидетельница набирает команду девушек.... команда свидетеля рисует портрет невесты, команда свидетельницы - портрет жениха.... уточняем, что каждый может нарисовать только по одному элементу в портрете... встаем в 2 колонны... напротив каждой команды на расстоониии примернов 2,5 метра ставим планшеты... первым участникам по маркеру в руки и "начали!"... бежит превый из команды -  рисует овал лица, второй - например, глаза, третий - нос, четвертый - рот, пятый - волосы... и т.д... готовые коллективные шуточные портреты вручаем молодым, а они уже определяют, какой им больше по душе... победителям - призы (поцелуй от невесты и рукопожатие от жениха) ну или на ваше усмотрение... всегда проходило динамично, весело, под музычку....


хочу дополнить. Видела такую фишку в Вологде. Девушка-тамада, к сожалению не помню имени, предложила нарисовать гостям первый семейный портрет.
Всех гостей разделила на две команды, рисовали на ватмане, условия те же - каждый рисует по одному элементу. Прикол в том, что на ватмане, вырезаны овальные отверстия для лиц, прорисовываются все прочие детали, на усмотрение гостей (тут уж как фантазия подскажет). В конце "портреты" "примеряются" молодыми, выбирается лучший. 
Проводила сама, проходит очень весело, бывает команды делегируют художников, но удовольствие получают все.

----------


## гармашева26

:Animals 037: :
Добрый вечер.Продолжу тему свадьбы.Если у меня попадаются совсем уж неэмоциональные свидетели(особенно дружок),провожу выкуп туфли или невесты следующим образом.
я говорю о том,что мы живем на северном кавказе,нас окружает живописная природа:царственные горы,парящие в небесах гордые орлы.И чем  же наш дружок не орел итд.
суть в чем:я ставлю свидетельницу на стул,а свидетель должен "взлететь" и поцеловать свидетельницу(можно сложить их годы,можно число свадьбы,а я просто отдаю их в руки "ворам", фоном ставлю лезгинку,не забываю о широком размахе крыльев)

----------


## noroha

А вот друзья с пылу с жару для всех Дедов морозов мой наборчик на этот год .Надеюсь кому-то пригодится . Всем лёгкой рабрты .
http://files.mail.ru/X0YCWU

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
Я выложил это в теме корпаративов но считаю что здесь это тоже кому-то пригодится .
Дорогие колеги эта идея летала на форуме но я ей дал новую обвёртку .Смысл :делаем пародия на передачу "Слава богу ты пришёл" .Вызываем 7 парней и садим на стульчики 7 девушек .И объясняем мол там в передаче звёзды ничё незнают что их ожидает , а я вас предупреждаю .(Сегодня я добрый). Значет мы моделируем следующую ситуацию : вы находитессь на танцах в клубе села Забубуевка .Вообщем ситуация схожа девки сидят семечки плюют никто не танцует , и тут появляетесь вы завидные жинихи в образах .Ваша задача поразить своей пластикой в "образе" всех девушек и пригласить на танец одну из них и немного потанцевать , апотом аплодисментами выберем того кто лучше справился с заданием .
И так чтоб было всё как на шоу играет отбивка , ая говорю мол встречаем первого гостя ,как вас зовут , а Александра . И вот тяните карточку .Чудестно я вас поздравляю вам достался "Блатной" .Музыка вперёд .
И так с каждым .Образы:Блатной, Майкл Джексон, Брейк-денсер, Репер, Фанат Д.Билана , Самый буйный и пьяный , Секс символ .
Перед этим можно сделать конкурс на завязывание на скорость  галстуков ,  уже реквизит лёгкий и плюс каждому по образу выдать: Бейзболка-репер,Блатной-кепочка,Хип-хоперу -вязанку,Джексону-с полями чёрную,Билан-майка с цифрой 10.
Все нарезки и текст карточек вот тут:http://files.mail.ru/1SA4GX
Я считаю что при нормальной подаче будет просто бомба любого вечера .

----------


## optimistka17

> На дворе снежок искрится
> Елки тащит в дом народ
> А нам дома не сидится - 
> Мы встречаем Новый год!:
> 
> Льём шампанское в бокалы
> Загадаем на перёд
> Что нас ждет в году грядущем –
> Мы встречаем Новый год!
> ...


Может пригодится еще пара-тройка куплетов....?

Вокруг ёлки снова дружно
Поведем мы хоровод
Нам вернуться в детство нужно,-
Мы встречаем Новый год!

Кризис нас уж не пугает,-
Очень сильный мы народ
Пусть год Тигра наступает,-
Мы встречаем Новый год!

А сейчас мы, словно дети
Отошли от всех забот
Что сказать? На всей планете
Мы встречаем Новый год!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> В теме "Свадьба" я однажды предлагала такой вариант замены свечей на полу - можно использовать обычные елочные герлянды. И красиво, и безопасно!!!


 я бы не сказала что герлянды - это совсем безопасно...есть риск наступить и раздавить лампочки... около полугода использую на свадьбах *ДЮРАЛАЙТ*, светящийся шнур... оформляю его легкой прозрачной тканью и цветами... можно на полу выложить что угодно... я делаю сердце, внутри него молодые и танцуют.. если даже и наступят то ничего не будет..и веротность возгорания нулевая... попробуйте... на фото смотрится тоже красиво

----------


## МКШВ

> По просьбе сочинила кричалку "Пока часы 12 бьют".


*Вик_тори_я*, молодец! Лаконично и весело! Можно и я чуть-чуть...

*Кричалка "Пока часы 12 бьют" (В. Косыгина)* 
Год тигра в дверь уже стучится,
И в телевизоре поют! 
А мы успеем подкрепиться,
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

Шампанское задорно пенится,
Сидим и ждем, когда нальют! 
А выпить нам уже не терпится,
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

К нам год пришел без опоздания -
Гремит на улицах салют!
Успеем загадать желание, 
*Пока часы двенадцать бьют!*

Вика, спасибо за хороший тостик!
Удачи!

----------


## Ольчегг

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Выкладываю сценарий, который делали со студентами на год мыши, но привязки к году нет, там могут быть какие угодно животные. Может кому-нить пригодится хотя бы идея :smile:
Выходят мышки. Танцуют под «В лесу родилась елочка» (http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/93847316/file.html - хороводная. Мыши говорят детским писклявым голосом). Во время танца они наряжают елку.
Мышка – Все елочку нарядили! Устааала! Зато красиво получилось! Правда снежка не хватает.
(Под минус белая метель выходит Метелица. Метелица – даволно яркая и самовлюбленная барышня. Она одета в коротенькое белое платьице. ).
Метелица – Вам снежка не хватает? Я думаю, что смогу вам в этом помочь. Я – метелица, самая главная в стране по снегу и по совместительству правая рука Деда Мороза.
(сдувает с руки конфетти) Будет вам снежок!!!
(Метелица поет песню «Белая метель». Мышки на подтанцовке)
Метелица – Подождите-ка, кого-то не хватает. О, нам нужен м-м …конь, нет, …Верблюд, нет … 
(выходит Олень. Серьезный молодой человек. Немного не долюбливает Метелицу. И всегда очень злится, когда забывают, как его зовут.)
Олень (раздраженно) – Да, Олень я, ОЛЕНЬ! 
(в зал учтиво) Разрешите представиться, я – самый главный и незаменимый помощник Деда Мороза – (с достоинством) Олень!
Метелица – Слушай, Лось…
Олень (перебивает) – Олень!
 Метелица – Хорошо, Олень! Скоро к нам должен прийти Дед Мороз! Кстати, он почему-то опаздывает.
Олень – Не удивительно. У него депрессия. Снегурочка вышла замуж и уехала в свадебное путешествие. Теперь наш дедушка совсем один. 
Метелица – Бедный Дедушка Мороз! Слушай, а давай ему поможем!
Олень – Точно! Давай объявим конкурс на лучшую снегурочку!
Метелица – (мечтательно) Супер! Какая все-таки классная идея мне в голову пришла!
Олень – Тебе в голову? Але!...
(Олень с Метелицей уходят ругаясь. Звучат фанфары. На сцену выходят Мышки в одежде пажей.)
1 мышка – Внимание! Внимание!
2 мышка – В снежном королевстве объявляется конкурс
1 мышка – на самую лучшую Снегурочку!
2 мышка – Победительница конкурса станет
1 мышка – Мисс Снегурочка 2008
2 мышка – И на протяжении всех новогодних праздников
1 мышка – будет заниматься вместе с Дедом Морозом благотворительностью!
2 мышка – Мы приглашаем всех красавиц и умниц со всего Снежного королевства!!!
(Мыши уходят. Выходят Золушка – очень добрая девушка, мечтательная, Красная шапочка – абсолютно глупая, так сказать полная блондинка, Баба Яга – очень некрасивая и закомплексованная дама, Спящая Красавица – она постоянно засыпает, образ взяла из Шрека, кажись, во второй части или в третьей там был такой герой и Мери Попинс – самоуверенная дама, одним словом леди-совершенство. Надо отметить, что всех, кроме Спящей Красавицы, у меня играли мальчики. Главное, чтоб не переигрывали, а входили в образ до конца, тогда получается смешно и гомосятиной не веет.)
Золушка – Здравствуй, Красная шапочка!
Красная шапочка – Привет, Золушка!
(Спящая красавица зевая всем машет рукой)
Мери Попинс – Здравствуйте, Я – Мери Попинс! Так, Баба Яга здесь, Спящая красавица тоже! Вроде бы все в сборе!

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*
Красная шапочка (очень радостно) – Вы слышали?1 Вы слышали?! Объявлен конкурс красоты!  (задумчиво) Дальше я ничего не поняла… (дальше снова очень радостно) Но мне так нравится! Так нравится!!
(Хлопает в ладоши)
Мери Попинс (в зал) – Наберут блондинок потом мучайся с ними!
Золушка – Девочки, не сортесь! У каждой из нас есть шанс стать победительницей!
Баба Яга – Только нам нужно привести себя в порядок?... так?
Мери  Попинс (глядя на Бабу Ягу) -  Некоторым уже ничего не поможет! (оглядывая себя) А вообще было бы неплохо! 
Красная шапочка – Дааа! У меня тоже фартучек какой-то помятый!(Начало фразы радостно, а к концу очень расстроившись)
Спящая красавица (глядя в зеркало) – А у меня лицо какое –то
Мери Попинс (перебивает) - …помятое?!
Спящая красавица (обиженно) – Заспанное! 
Баба Яга – А мне…, а мне…
Мери Попинс – …Надо сделать пластическую операцию!
Золушка – А я, кажется, знаю, кто нам может помочь! Надо вызвать фею – лучшего имиджмейкера снежного государства!
Красная шапочка – (Очень радостно всю фразу) Ура! Ура! А что такое имиджмейкер?!
(Мери Попинс закрывает лицо рукой)
Спящая красавица (зевая) – Так в чем же дело? Вызывай!
Золушка – Ну, здесь есть маленькая проблема. Фея появится, только если из моих глаз потекут слезы.
Баба Яга – (нерешительно) Так давайте сломаем Золушке ногу!
Красная шапочка – Ура!!! Ура!!! (все молча поворачиваются с упреком на красную шапочку) …ой
Мери Попинс – Золушке просто нужно подумать о чем-то очень грустном
Баба Яга – Точно! Золушка, Сейчас сконцентрируйся и представь, что принца своего ты так никогда и не встретишь!!!
(Золушка сначала делает напряженный вид, но в конце начинает мечтательно улыбаться и смотреть в даль)
Золушка – Ерунда! Мы же в сказке, так что обязательно встречу!
Спящая красавица – А он будет без коня
Золушка (продолжая мечтательно смотреть в даль) – Возьмем коня в кредит
Мери Попинс – Золушка, представь: На балу ты встретишь принца. Вы полюбите друг друга, но часы пробъют 12ать и ты исчезнешь с праздника, уронив хрустальную туфельку. Принц обязательно отыщет тебя среди других девушек и примерит туфельку тебе на ножку. В тот же день вы сыграете свадьбу! И на этом, как всегда, сказка закончится!!! Начнутся тяжелые будни – работа – дом, работа – дом! И снова, уборка, стирка, глажка, готовка… 
(У золушки начинается истерика. На сцену под песню «» выходит Фея – образ взяла у негра из кинофильма 5ый элемент. Во время песни фея обходит и поправляет всех участниц. Бабу Ягу пугается и переходит сразу же к другой участнице. После этого появляются Олень с Метелицей)
Метелица – Здравствуй, Фея!
Фея – Цеми, цеми, Метелица!
Метелица – Ну, что же, все конкурсантки в сборе!
Фея – Девушки отлично подготовились и замечательно выглядят!
Олень (глядя на Бабу Ягу) – Ну… почти вес замечательно выглядят!
Красная шапочка (обсматривая Оленя) – Ой, а это что Дедушка Мороз?
Мери Попинс – Нет, это Лось!
Олень – Олень я, Олееень!

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*
Метелица – Итак, дорогие друзья! Встречайте нашего Дедушку Мороза!
Олень – Нет, не так! Дамы и господа, Только сегодня и только для вас неповторимый Супер-пупер-мега звезда новогодних утренников и корпаротивов его снежное величество Дед Мороз!
(вырезка из песни «А что это за парень» из к/ф «Бой с тенью» Выходит Дед Мороз – молодой, без шапки и бороды, шуба накинута, как боксерский халат, много толстенных цепей на шее. Перед его выходом на сцене появляются брейкера, делают несколько синхронных движений, когда выходит Дед Мороз, они становятся сзади него и складывают руки на груди (как реп-группы на постерах) потом они уходят. Все присутствующие на сцене в шоке.)
Дед Мороз – Здороф чилдрены, а так же их родители!
Олень- А тыыы кто?
Дед Морох – Дед Мороз!
Метелица – Ты как-то помолодел
Дед Мороз – Ой, Друзья мои! Бабки в наше время делают чудеса: Омоложение, оздоровление, гадание на кофейной гущи, снятие порчи…
Метелица – (растерянно) А ну, здравствуйте… э-э Дедушка Мороз? (кланяется)
Дед Мороз (обсматривает Метелицу и начинает тянутся к ней целоваться) – ВАУ!
Метелица – Стоп! Стоп! Дед Мороз! Это же я ваша помощница!
Дед Мороз – (задумчиво) Аааа, точно! (радостно) О. здорово, Лось!
(Олень и Дед Мороз здороваются по-реперски)
Олень – (радостно) Олень!
Дед Мороз – Нет, я Дед Мороз!
Олень – Я – Олень!
Дед Мороз – (сочувствующе) Бывает!
Метелица – Дед Мороз, мы знаем, что случилось с Снегурочкой
Олень – (перебивает) …и я решил тебе помочь!
Метелица – МЫ собрали лучших красавиц со всех сказок!
Фея – И теперь ты сможешь выбрать из них Снегурочку! Ах, это гениально! Ах, это гениально!
Дед Мороз – (Обсматривает всех конкурсанток) Да, неплохо, неплохо! (доходит до Бабы Яги) ААА! Тьфу ты, ни как не могу к тебе привыкнуть!
Фея – Дедушка Мороз! Я думаю, что проверить лучше наших конкурсанток в деле!
Дед Мороз – Точно! Все вы на этот новый год будете помогать мне разносить детишкам подарки!!!
Красная шапочка – Ура! Ура! А можно я первая? Дедушка Мороз, я смогу провести Вас по самому короткому пути!!!
Дед Мороз – Ну пойдем, пойдем, красавица! Пройдемся…

(Все уходят. Музыка – «Если долго, долго, долго»)

Голос за кадром: «Прошел час.»

(Музыка – «Если долго, долго, долго»)
(Дед мороз падает в обморок, красная шапочка уходит)
(Выходит Олень и Метелица)

Метелица – Ой, дедушка Мороз! Как ты?
Дед мороз – Ой, Лось, дай копыто! Ой, не могу!
Олень – Олень, да Бог с ним, вставай, давай!
Дед Мороз – Устал я, отдохнуть бы мне!
Метелица – Присаживайтесь, дедушка мороз, отдыхайте!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Олень – О, сейчас тебе красавицу принесем!
Метелица – Она тебя потешит, песенку споет! Если, конечно, получится.
Олень – Девочки, заносите.

(Золушка и фея приводят Спящую красавицу. Она стоит и спит)
Олень – Это спящая красавица. Рассказываю правила по эксплуатации. Красавица спит! Целуешь – красавица поет.
Дед Мороз – А, понятно, ну целуй, пусть поет!
Олень – Не, я не могу, не проснется! Я ж не принц, я – конь, тьфу ты, Олень.
Дед Мороз – А ну попробуем!

(Дед Мороз целует, красавица поет, потом опять поет – «Снег кружится» там у нас песенка была сразу с храпом соединенная. )

Дед Мороз – Какая веселая девочка! Уносите! (Зевая) Так взбодрила, хоть в пляс пускайся. 

(Золушка бросает спящую красавицу, та падает, Олень, Метелица, и Фея пытаются ее поднять, потом уносят)

Золушка – Супер! Я самая лучшая танцовщица в мире, дедуля! Я пригашаю тебя танцевать!

					(Танго. В танце Золушка закружила и замучила Деда Мороза)
(Золушка уходит дед мороз продолжает танцевать)

Дед Мороз – Та-та-та-та! Тара-та-та-та! Ой, какая девушка!
Метелица – Дедушка, дедушка! Успокойся!
Дед Мороз – Какая девушка!
Олень – Неа, нам не подходит!
Метелица - Типаж не наш!
Олень – Конечно! Снегурочка должна быть нежной.
Метелица – Легкой!
Олень – Красивой!

(Поворачиваются, сзади стоит Баба-Яга)

Все – А-А-А-А-А-А-А!!
Дед Мороз – Никак не могу к тебе привыкнуть.
Баба-Яга – Может я, конечно, и не красавица, но зато я очень хозяйственная!
Дед Мороз – Хорошо, тогда пошли со мной к детям в детский сад.

(Вышли дети с сосками)

Дед Мороз – Здравствуйте, дорогие детишки! Я вам подарки принес, держи (… обращается по именам).

	(Дети получают подарки и радуются, а баба-яга идет и отбирает подарки)

Дед Мороз – А что же вы плачете? (Дед Мороз к детям)
Баба-Яга (глядя в сторону) – Не знаю…

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Дед Мороз – ну не плачьте! Не плачьте! Идите к мамам!

			(Дети идут к преподавателям)

Дед Мороз – Ой, какие у вас красивые мамы! Знаете, я всегда делаю подарки детям, а сегодня хочу сделать подарок всем вам! И следующая песня специально для всех мам, для всех женщин и девочек, которые находятся в этом зале. 
Баба-Яга – А я тебе в этом помогу!
Дед Мороз – Ха!

				(Звучит песня. Снежинки танцуют)
				(Выходит метелица, лось и фея)

Метелица – Не, Баба-Яга, со стороны брать не будем! Лучше воспитаем в коллективе свою.
Олень – А кто же у нас остался?
Фея – Есть еще один вариант.

(Выходит Мэри Поппинс (далее М.П.) под музыку«Я само совершенство…»)

М.П. – Я супер, я такая классная!!! Я Самая лучшая!!!
Дед Мороз – Вау! То, что надо.

				(Мельница дует и сдувает М.П., она улетает)

Метелица – Ага! Только очень ветреная.
Фея – А что же делать?
Олень – Как же наш бедный дедушка Мороз?
Фея – Где же мы отыщем Снегурочку?
Олень – Легкую… 		(на заднем плане появляется Снегурочка - прыгает)
Метелица – Красивую…. 	(поправляет прическу)
Фея – Нежную…		(кружится)
Дед Мороз – И чтоб пела хорошо!

				(Выходит снегурочка, под песню…)

Снегурочка – Здравствуйте, люди добрые!

			(Олень делает шаг вперед и берет снегурочку под руку)

Олень – Это она! Вот она – наша Снегурочка!
Дед Мороз – Слушай, Лось!
Олень – Да с чего вы взяли, что я – ЛОСЬ?

			(Олень поворачивается спиной, там табличка «ЛОСЬ»)
Фея – Ничего личного, похож просто!
Дед Мороз – Ну что же, вот я и нашел свою Снегурочку!
Снегурочка – И нам пора отправляться в дорогу!
Олень – Подождите-ка, ведь нас не будет целый год, а кто е останется здесь, чтоб дарить детям радость?
Метелица – А в стенах этого техникума есть свои, самые лучшие Снегурочки! (Мы шли надевать корону нашему директору и двум заучам )

				(Все выходят на финальную песню)

Если кого-нить заинтересует, то музычку и нарезочки выложу. :smile:

----------


## snezanabaid

> Дорогие колеги эта идея летала на форуме но я ей дал новую обвёртку .Смысл :делаем пародия на передачу "Слава богу ты пришёл"


Идея понравилась очень, но музычку я бы заменила,не всю ,блатного, репера и добавила бы мачо гламурненького! вот посмотрите ,может пригодитсяhttp://files.mail.ru/EJGPBB

----------


## вероника-солнце

Девочки и мальчики...Вот хочу сделать прощание со старым годом-нравится идея прощания с какими то проблемами и складывания их в маленький мешок-навсегда... Не могу придумать,через что решить образы этих "проблем"( Писать на листочках и потом сжигать- долго,опасно и не совсем для 1-го застолья подходит...Складывать,что ни попадя-конфеты,фрукты в мешок со стола- вообще ни к чему,не понятно,что общего у всег этого с проблемами уходящего года... Подумала положить какие-то фишки перед тарелочками и на них загадать позже-не вариант,что они вообще доживут на своем месте до тоста( А вот хочется сделать такое прощание!...

----------


## Кубаночка

*вероника-солнце*,
 снежинки из бумаги, только красивые. На них пишем, ну по мне так лучше что-нибудь хорошее, одним словом. Потом крепим их двусторонним скотчем к шару, наполненому гелием, и под аплодисменты отправляем вверх (в космос, Деду Морозу, Снегурочке или высшему разуму) Как вариант, шар может быть в виде новогодней атрибутики- снежинка, ёлка или др.

----------


## pavluk

[QUOTE=Р*Р°СЋС?РєР°]Я покупаю пластиковые разноцветные стаканчики из ТВЁРДОЙ пластмассы. И свечи-"таблетки" ставлю в них.
Плюсы: пол заведения в безопасности, кроме того, пламя свечки не достаёт до платья невесты.
Конечно, лезть платьем в стаканчик-"подсвечник" не советую, обращаю внимание молодожёнов на то, что надо танцевать аккуратно. 

    Почему то ни у кого не увидела варианта, когда плавающие свечи находятся в стеклянном стаканчике, даже не в стаканчике, а стопка ( не в том понимании, что допотопная и граненая, как стакан) из гладкого стекла, современного дизайна форма. По размеру такая, что прямо на дно помещается свеча. Края у такого "стаканчика" чуть расширены. Очень красиво переливается стекло, не нагревается, не выплескивается парафин. Но я никогда не ставлю их на пол - небезопасно... А в руках у людей красиво. Хватает на 2-3 свадьбы. Потом мою стаканчики, меняю свечи. Конечно хлопотно, но зато приятно слышать от людей добрые отзывы. Один раз попробовала фужеры из толстого пластика- не понравилось - могут загореться.:frown:

----------


## Курица

> И так чтоб было всё как на шоу играет отбивка , ая говорю мол встречаем первого гостя ,как вас зовут , а Александра . И вот тяните карточку .Чудестно я вас поздравляю вам достался "Блатной" .Музыка вперёд .
> И так с каждым .Образы:Блатной, Майкл Джексон, Брейк-денсер, Репер, Фанат Д.Билана , Самый буйный и пьяный , Секс символ .
> Перед этим можно сделать конкурс на завязывание на скорость  галстуков ,  уже реквизит лёгкий и плюс каждому по образу выдать: Бейзболка-репер,Блатной-кепочка,Хип-хоперу -вязанку,Джексону-с полями чёрную,Билан-майка с цифрой 10.
> Все нарезки и текст карточек вот тут:http://files.mail.ru/1SA4GX


*noroha*,
спасибо за идею.Хочу предложить ДРУГУЮ  композицию для *Самый буйный и пьяный*, в моей интерпритации это просто *Пьяный и влюбленный ловелас в годах*,
а песня "А я пьяный такой"(Виктор Чупертов)
http:/*************.com/files/jcv3em2h8

----------


## Рябинка

> вероника-солнце Девочки и мальчики...Вот хочу сделать прощание со старым годом-нравится идея прощания с какими то проблемами и складывания их в маленький мешок-навсегда... Не могу придумать,через что решить образы этих "проблем"( Писать на листочках и потом сжигать- долго,опасно и не совсем для 1-го застолья подходит...Складывать,что ни попадя-конфеты,фрукты в мешок со стола- вообще ни к чему,не понятно,что общего у всег этого с проблемами уходящего года... Подумала положить какие-то фишки перед тарелочками и на них загадать позже-не вариант,что они вообще доживут на своем месте до тоста( А вот хочется сделать такое прощание!...


Добрый вечер,Волшебники!!!
Вероника, есть в психологических тренингах задание избавится от старого, ненужного и неприятного, можно написав об этом на листочке и порвав его!!! А мы в прошлом году,на корпоративе, писали всё плохое,  что не взяли бы с собой в Новый год! А затем торжественно рвали и бросали в мусорный мешок!!!На уровне подсознания, я думаю, хороший ход и полезный одновременно! В начале праздника избавились от негативного и можно уже веселиться и желать друг другу, радости, любви, веселья и так далее. В виде застольной игры, передавая какой-нибудь предмет друг другу желать что-то....У нас на новогоднем корпоративе  был сценарий "Путешествие". Я обыграла Грецию с её традицией на новый год приносить к дому, в который идёшь камень и желать, что-то. Чем больше камней у дома, тем больше радости и счастья в этом доме. Я взяла красивый, камень и мы передавая его друг другу желали, чего-нибудь! Очень объединяет людей в первом застолье!!! Удачи! Я очень люблю наш форум!!!

----------


## Надежда55

доброй ночи. давно не заглядывла на форум. очень много работы основной хочу у Вас прсить помощи. у нас на днях корпоратив- встреча нового года. у меня есть одна идея, но очень сырая. на страницах форума ее не видела. если это чье-то, заранее прошу прощения. будет дед мороз- женщина и снегурочка- мужчина. сначала приходит баба-яга. за ней почти сразу дед мороз . скажет что потерял снегурочку и увидев бабу- ягу стукнет ее посохом . и баба яга превратиться в снегурочку в современном молодежном наряде. помогите пожалуйста как то это привести в форму.

----------


## Порубовы

> Почему то ни у кого не увидела варианта, когда плавающие свечи находятся в стеклянном стаканчике,


а мы используем не стопочки, а солонки.

----------


## Джина

Недавно на свадьбе попросили сделать гороскоп для молодых.С гостями выяснили, кто по гороскопу молодые, какие качества им присущи.Обратила внимание на противоположности в хар- рах, а противоположности,как известно, притягиваются.Зачитала им шуточный гороскоп, а потом предложила гороскоп на год и гостям. Дело в том, что в этой компании уже работала и им очень понравилась "Шляпа", ,но поскольку её уже знают, просили что - нибудь похожее. Вот так и получился гороскоп. Вначале ставили муз. отрывок, угадывали для какого знака(ставили в разброс), потом зачитывала прогноз и в конце муз. девиз на год.Этот материал,я думаю, можно использовать на предновогодних и посленовогодних свабьдах, корпоративах, пока актуальна тема Нового года.

----------


## Джина

Материал брала и здесь, и в сети, переделывала под себя так как видела это
ГОРОСКОП НА ГОД ТИГРА
Этот год будет удачным для всех людей, которые имеют в характере признаки этого животного, они: недисциплинированны, упорные и упрямые, у кого вспыльчивый хар – р,  есть вкус к риску 
Тр.01      Козероги.  Этот год благоприятствует поездкам за границу и налаживанию контактов с представителями других государств. Личную жизнь придется на время отодвинуть, ибо в этот период вам будет не до любви. Девиз года — слова из песни:
тр.01      Отпустите меня в Гималаи.

Тр. 02  Львы.  В личной жизни Львов ждут новые романтические встречи.  Но стоит избегать бессмысленных денежных трат и разбрасывания денег направо и налево, завяжите узелок потуже до октября, потом можете расслабить . 
тр.  02 Узелок 

Тр. 03   РАКИ В этом году у вас всегда будут водиться деньги, причем ни вы сами, ни налоговая так и не поймете откуда они у вас все-таки берутся! Не стоит в этот год, так же спешить и торопиться. Постарайтесь посидеть и подумать о реализации ваших планов. Но сами планы реализовывать не надо. Достаточно обдумывания, ваше время придет, вы поймете, когда.   
Тр03  «Мгновения»

Тр. 04 СкорпионыВ этот год лучше не загружать себя утомительной работой. Да и вообще - любой работой себя лучше не загружать. Вам как и всегда всё будет удаваться, даже если начальник возложит на вас кучу дел одновременно! В этом году нужно жить на позитиве ,только для себя и брать от жизни все! 
Тр.04     «Возьми от  жизни все»

Тр.05  , Рыбы, наверное, единственный знак, который ну просто невозможно увидеть в депрессняке. Вы будете находить только позитив и расплываться в улыбке! Весь год ваши друзья с вами не соскучатся, как и вы с нами! В общем год обещает быть позитивным для вас! 
Тр…05.    Хорошее настроение 

Тр. 06    Весы. Следует осторожно относиться к своему здоровью. Потерпите немного, и все пойдет на поправку. В конце года удача сама приплывет к вам в руки и у вас все будет хорошо. Девиз года 
Тр. 06  «Хорошо» 

Тр.07…. Телец  В этом году у вас появится множество новых друзей и полезных знакомых, которые возможно помогут пробиться к власти, Так что дерзайте и трудитесь! Вам нужно больше руководить людьми - это ваше  призвание. Все получится!
Тр.07   «Ап»

Тр. 08   Близнецы  Этот год не располагает к активным действиям в карьере. Так что займитесь лучше домашними делами. Девиз Близнецов на этот год —
Тр. 08     Погода в доме
Тр. 09    Стрельцы. Этот год принесет вам много приятных неожиданностей. Возможно, вы поправите свои финансовые дела. Весь год вы будете Вдумчивы и мечтательны. Очень мечтатльны
тр. 09 «Ах, если бы мечта сбылась»
Тр.10  Дева. Многие Девы добьются успехов в делах. Но относитесь осторожно к новым предложениям. Многих ожидает прибавка к зарплате. Девиз года — слова из песни 
Тр. 10  «Деньги, денежки»

тр. 11        Водолеи.  Это время расплаты по кармическим долгам и финансовым обязательствам. В конце года будет облегчение — вам начнут платить финансовые долги, В конце года отправляйтесь в путешествие. Девиз года — слова из песни:
тр.11      Голубой вагон
тр12 ОВНЫ  Будут пользоваться огромной популярностью у противоположенного пола, вследствие чего на работу сил оставаться просто не будет! Ваша душа весь год будет не давать вам сидеть на месте! Так что Вас ждут путешествия! 
Тр.12 «Солнце, море»
Предлагаю всем наполнить бокалы и выпить за удачу до дна
Тр.13 «Пей до дна»

----------


## Курица

> noroha,
> спасибо за идею.Хочу предложить ДРУГУЮ  композицию для Самый буйный и пьяный, в моей интерпритации это просто Пьяный и влюбленный ловелас в годах,
> а песня "А я пьяный такой"(Виктор Чупертов)
> http:/*************.com/files/jcv3em2h8


*noroha,*
ещё маракую над твоей классной идеей...И к образу *Блатной* нашла в загашнике у себя в компе зажигалочку...Хотя у тебя Мурка тоже хороша...Но послушайте вот эту..."Штаны в полосочку, кепарик в клеточку, не помещается лавэ в барсеточку..."Я уже предвкушаю, как будет зажигать "господин в образе":biggrin:
http://files.mail.ru/ZIA2HQ

----------


## гармашева26

добрый день! 4 года назад ,в городе между всеми отделениями железной дороги проходил конкурс ,участвовала и железнодорожная больница ,я им писала текст песен,ставила танцы и сама танцевала на сцене,переделала сказку о федоте.сейчас читала-многие моменты бы переделала,но мне это уже не надо.Есть там песня-"вонь".Просто рядом находится завод ,где выпускают спиртные напитки,весь город мучается от этих запахов,особенно наш район,я живу как раз рядом.(его танцевали с противогазами,коровами)


*Сказочник*:добрая сказка с хорошим концом в больничных делах нам сгодится во всем.
И про Федота-стрельца молодца Скажем,расскажем вам всю,до конца.
*Потешник*:За горами,за лесами,За широкими морями,против неба –на земле
Жил был царь в одной стране.И чтоб враз упрочить знанья,
Укрепить авторитет,Он созвал большой совет.
У царя слуга был верный,Это-Федя-удалец.
*Царь*:Позвать Федота!
*Сказочник*:Ну,Федот,теперь держись!Дело ждет тебя,кажись!
*Царь*:Поезжай-ка в град Мин-воды,Путь далекий-край земли,
Розыщи ж-д больницу,Все подробно разгляди,
И узнай секрет такой,поразмысль своей башкой,
Почему в больницу ту люди все бегут толпой.

*Сказочник*:делать нечего-собрался,Со всеми распрощался
И поехал в дальний град,Хоть и был тому не рад.
*Федот*:усталость забыта итд-тре№(федот скачет)
*Сказочник*:долго ль коротко ль он ехал,Да приехал наконец,
Вот пред ним ж-д больница(позывные,выход медсестры)
*
Медсестра*:здравствуй,Федя-удалец!
*Федот*:Ай,да встреча,стало быть,Я сумел к тебе прибыть,
Расчудесная больница,чтобы знанья раздобыть.(Песня медсестры1)
*
Марина*:наш больничный городок-Он ни низок,ни высок.
Добрый в нем народ живетИ здоровья всем несет.
Здесь  работают с душой-знает в городе любой!
*Федот*:вы,Марина,объясните,что за список тут висит?
Окулист,хирург,уролог,терапевты,гинеколог!

*Марина*:сделать женщину красивой и здоровой мы должны.
Вот для этой важной цели гинекологи нужны!
*Федот*:вызывает интерес ваш технический прогресс,
Как у вас здесь зубы лечат-заговором али без?(звук бормашины)

*Марина*:если зубы заболели или жар в твоей груди
К нам в больницу поскорее,милый друг,ты приходи.
Здесь тебя улыбкой встретят,смогут быстро полечить,
И,конечно же,больничный тоже сможешь получить.
У нас рентген,кардиограмма,подводный душ,бассейн,массаж.
Хоть полсвета обойди-условий лучше не найти.

*Федот*:ну,и  клевый вы народ,просто оторопь берет!
Вот бы нам таку больницу и  таких врачей!
Вот тогда Россия наша выбралась бы из лаптей.
Ну,а кашель,что тогда?есть рецепт наверняка.

*Марина*;если кашель не проходит,если очень тяжко вам,
В терапию приходите,обращайтесь к докторам.
Здесь медсестры и врачи исцеляют от души:
Раз укол,два укол-пациент совсем здоров.
*Федот*:я полезных перспектив никогда не супротив.
*Федот*:что-то я вас не пойму при моем-то при уму,
Чай не лаптем щи хлебаю,соображаю,что к чему.
Неужели же совсем в больнице нет у вас проблем?

(на мотив»че те надо»)
*1* а в больнице у нас и светло и уютно
Красота-аж бросает всех в дрожь.
Мы вам список представим  ,что нам надо,че надо.
Можь подкинет хоть кто-нибудь грошь.
*2* вот компьютерный наш поломался томограф,
Дайте денег его починить.
Он такой уникальный,докторам очень нужный,
Помогает людей нам лечить.

*3* в кабинете узи снова доктор скучает,
Поломался его аппарат,
Вот бы спонсор нашелся,чтоб проблемы решить нам,
Пациент был бы наш очень рад.
*4* нам бы скважину вырыть.да вырыть поглубже,
Чтоб свою минералочку пить.
Мы же с вами живем в минеральных-то водах,
Как же нам без воды своей быть.
*5* но надеемся мы ,жизнь у нас станет лучше
Да на 1000 рублей,не на грошь,
Позвонят наши добрые спонсоры,скажут:
«приходи и бери все че хошь»

*Федот*:ну,спасибо,я царю растолкую,что к чему!
хватит делать дураков из российских мужиков!
*Сказочник*:мы сказку сегодня для вас показали,Немного шутили,не все рассказали,
Да о больнице так сразу расскажешь?Хорошее вспомнишь,плохое покажешь.
Вы нас не корите,вы нас не судите,А лучше к нам в гости все приходите.
Так будьте здоровы,живите богато,А мы уезжаем до дому,до хаты

http://files.mail.ru/2CDHZ1 :070: 


добавлю:
ведь в отделенческой больнице красавиц юных и не счесть.
сим фактом сам главврач гордится,и потому я нынче здесь.

мощна железная дорога,лелеять нас ее удел.
больница-с крыши до порога -целитель ваших душ и тел.
и все равно я вам желаю и не болеть,и не хандрить.
а,если что,то обещаюв больнице лично исцелить.

пусть ваше сердце бьется часто-не от болезни,от любви,
гемоглобин повышен?-к счастью.лишь от того ,что жар в крови.
в глазах туман? вас ослепила больницы нашей красота,
ее целительная сила и персонала доброта.
(я этот стих даже не помню)

----------


## орбит

*Порубовы*,
 Поскольку мы с клиентами оговариваем подробно программу, по опыту можем сказать. Стихи нужны одним, другим не нужны вовсе. соотношение 50\50

согласна с вами. бывают такие строки, что не в бровь, а в глаз и прозой так не скажешь, а бывает наоборот, только тембр голоса правильный подобрать.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Джина*,
 Тр.10 Дева. Многие Девы добьются успехов в делах. Но относитесь осторожно к новым предложениям. Многих ожидает прибавка к зарплате. Девиз года — слова из песни 
Тр. 10 «Деньги, денежки»
спасибочки за предсказание!!!!!!

----------


## Oksik74

приветик всем!по радио была передача,я прислушалась и подумала,может когда пригодится,можно подискутировать на тему,где и когда это применить и нужно ли ваааще!
Финал конкурса "Слова года"
1. Номинация "Слово года 2009" 
 антикризисный 
 государственнопредпринимательский 
 девальвация 
 дно (кризиса) 
 ЕГЭ 
 зомбоящик (телевизор) 
 Медвепутия 
 пандемия 
 перезагрузка 
 свиной грипп 
2. Номинация "Выражение 2009 года" 
 абитуриентский туризм 
 борьба с коррупцией 
 вторая волна кризиса 
 газовая война 
 голодообразующее предприятие 
 государственное предпринимательство 
 крепкое кофе 
 новые бедные 
 отсрочка по кредитам 
 человеческий фактор 
3. Номинация "Словотворчество" 
 берУша - (ласково) взяточник 
 брехлАма - реклама, которая брехня и хлам 
 влиЯтель - человек, оказывающий влияние 
 лохолОвка – психологическое или техническое устройство, предназначенное для отлова лохов 
 нанА-технологии – предвыборные подачки 
 нЕхоть - состояние, когда ничего не хочется 
 самозвОн, самозвОнец - тот, кто всюду звонит о себе, саморекламщик 
 седУшка - подушка для сидения 
 спасИбчивый – щедро раздающий «спасибы» 
 трепортёр - многопустословный репортёр 
4. Номинация "Словосеть" - учреждена по инициативе РОЦИТ 
 вампьЮтер (от нем. Vampir и англ. Computer), разг. - компьютер по отношению к человеку, впавшему в так называемую компьютерную зависимость; вампьютеризАция - распространение компьютерной зависимости в обществе 
 вир (сокращение от "виртуальный" и одновременно аналог слова "мир") - виртуальный мир, обладающий свойствами реального 
 виртомАн – сдвинутый на сети, маньяк виртуального 
 гУглик - единица известности в интернете (одно упоминание в сети); новейшая информационная валюта 
 нИчность (от "ник") – виртуальная личность 
 осетенЕть - срастись с сетью, "запасть" на ней; осетенЕлый (ср. осатанелый, остервенелый) – наркотически зависимый от сети 
 сетеЯз - сетевой жаргон 
 френдёж – механическое расширение списка друзей («фрэндОв») с целью поднятия рейтинга собственного ЖЖ 
 чАтнутый – помешанный на чатах, проводящий в них все время 
 эля (элька, элечка) – электронная почта (ласковое, разговорное сокращение от "электронная", по типу "аська", "клава"), послать по эле, послать эльку

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
предлагаю несколько вещичек,на форуме вроде не встречала,когда уже все устали прыгать,бегать и скакать,а призы ещё остались.вызываем неограниченное количество участников,нужно исполнить известную строчку из песни с помощью жестов.
Я ОГЛЯНУЛСЯ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ НЕ ОГЛЯНУЛАСЬ ЛИ ОНА, ЧТОБ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ,НЕ ОГЛЯНУЛСЯ ЛИ Я-  на каждое слово-жест,Я-показыв на себя, ОГЛЯНУЛСЯ-поворачиваем голову назад,ПОСМОТРЕТЬ-скручиваем кисти в биноклеобразное состояние,прислоняем к глазам,НЕ ОГЛЯНУЛАСЬ-голова поворачивается в др.сторону,ЛИ ОНА-вытягиваем руку вперёд,как-буд-то она вдали,ЧТОБ ПОСМОТРЕТЬ-бинокль,НЕ ОГЛЯНУлСЯ-см.выше,ЛИ Я-указываем на себя.
Начало с медленного темпа,потом убыстряя,кто ошибается-вылетает.
Тоже самое,только вызываем пары,молодёжь: КИСС-мужчины целуют руку даме,встав на колено,МИСС-берут её же на руки,ДЖЕНТЕЛЬМЕН-девушка быстро должна вскочить ему на спину,фразы бросаете вразноброд и тут они начинают путаться,выходит смешно. Конечно провожу такое только в раскрепощённых тусовках,у меня медики любят зажигать...Всем удачи,жду критики
Ещё разыгрываю призы в конце вечера: приглашаю девушек в самыми длинными волосами-выбираем,вручаем приз, Мужчин-с самыми короткими причёсками;женщин на самом высоком каблуке,мужчин в кроссовках,женщин в самой коротко юбке или платье,мужчин в джинсах и т.д

----------


## olanik

*___Ира___*,
 Да конкурсы-то были банальные, например, я "колдовала", чтобы выросла у конкурсантов третья нога, а у меня заготовки - ноги - чулок полосатый набит и тапочка детская одета, все на резинке, на пояс, ну как обычно.
Что-то еще было не помню 2 года прошло, я после декрета, запомнила только призы и то, как мы потом в панике и суевериях горшок промывали.))) 
а фотка вот, шила сама

----------


## Беляева Елена

Я очень рада, что попала на этот форум, спасибо всем за идеи, вы молодцы! 
К вопросу о лотереях, пришла идея объединить подарок и предсказание. Стихи нашла на форуме, извините, не зафиксировала чьи, доработала под себя. И ещё, сам процесс. Каждый гость вытаскивает номерок не для себя, а для любого из присутствующих (прежде чем вытащить номер, говорит, кого бы он хотел поздравить) - это здорово объединяет.
1.ты страну не подведешь
в ворота"челси"гол забьешь
А пока что тренировка,
И прибавится сноровка (мячик)

2.Мы хотим вам пожелать голос ваш тренировать
позавидуют соседи в "Евровидение"победе
(песенник)

3. Карту мира изучай,
Не стесняйся и мечтай – 
на Канары полетишь
как живут там поглядишь.
(игрушечный самолет)


4. жизнь преподносит измененья
но только лучшие притом
ждут большие перемены
жить придется "за бугром"
Ну а чтоб бугор создать,
Вот, и можешь начинать.
(игрушечный совок)

5. вам подарят"Лимузин"
возможно два, а не один,
А пока брелок вручаю,
Все сбудется, я обещаю!


6. НЛО нагрянет скоро
будешь п ервым контактером
грим наш очень пригодится,
С пришельцами договориться.
(зеленка)


7. тигра год подарит вам
пятикомнатный вигвам
а налоговая служба
крепкой обещает дружбы
и не будет вас пытать:
"на какие деньги пять?"
Чтоб от вигвама ключ не потерять
Брелок подарим мы опять.


8. как каждый бизнесмен приличный
ты купишь пивзаводик личный,
Чтоб быстро пробки открывать,
ты приз наш не забудь-ка взять.
(открывашка)

9. вы, друзья, ,гордитесь мною
скоро банк я свой открою.
Говорят, что деньги размножаются, если так действительно случается,
Повезло мне очень, о-ля-ля!
мне досталось целых два рубля!
(две монеты по рублю)


10. будешь ты и там и тут
попадешь в Голливуд
станешь ты звездой
будешь вечно молодой
А чтоб Голливуд сразить,
Подарок нужно применить (зубная паста, нить или т.п.)


11. Будешь выступать в балете
с Волочковой ты в дуэте. ( бальзам или крем Балет)

12. твой успех всегда с тобой
попадешь в журнал "Плейбой",
Для красивого загара
Средство есть из Занзибара. (обувной крем)

13. наступил уж Новый год
в жизни будет поворот
станешь ты моментом
новым Президентом,
Вот и ручка и тетрадь – 
Пора программу сочинять 


14. тигра год вас удивит
получите вы выгодный кредит
сночала будут хлопоты, затем-веселье
в квартире новой предстоит
отметить новоселье,
Ну а вот этот славный кот 
пусть первым в новый дом зайдет! (игрушечный котенок или тигренок)

15. Вам безмерно повезет
В бизнесе удача ждет
Ну а чтоб время не терять,
Вот календарь вам, дни считать



 16. Будет тигра год хорош
Спонсора себе найдешь,
Запиши-ка предсказанье,
И проверим через год,
Коль не сбудется гаданье,
Тебе останется блокнот.



17. скажем мы сейчас вам прямо
станете звездой рекламы
Вот вам рабочий инструмент
И приступайте сей момент.
 (китайская лапша, одноразовая вилка)

18. все ведь в жизни может статься
будете в кино сниматься,
Станиславского систему изучите непременно
Приступайте сей же час, есть у нас и роль для вас (маска)

----------


## lamod

Очень хотела устроить на корпоратив игру Новогодний хит, найденную на форуме.
«Новогодний хит.
Для этой игры вам нужно сформировать две команды. Каждая команда должна «инсценировать» песню. Для этой игры вы заранее можете распределить роли, или это могут сделать капитаны команд."
 Но, наверное, я очень привередливая, поскольку не нашла песен для инсценировки, которые бы мне понравились. Прослушала кучу всего.
  И родилась идейка: несколько изменить условия конкурса и предложить участникам (я планирую 2 команды по 2 человека на песню) попробовать себя в роли аниматоров - придумать простые движения и попытаться завести толпу. На эту мысль меня навели 2 найденные песни, которые я прилагаю http://files.mail.ru/47NRNN.
 Но у меня что-то не получается стройная подводка к этому конкурсу, все как-то коряво или длинно.:frown: Помогите, пожалуйста, придумать что-нибудь короткое, но емкое. У меня тема вечера - путешествие по Африке, мы там ищем тигра, который появится только в конце. Копоратив уже завтра!!!!! Хелп!!!!:redface:

----------


## Джина

Добрый день! Сейчас попробую выставить нарезки к гороскопу
Скачать гороскоп.rar с WebFile.RU

Ура! Получилось!

----------


## Беляева Елена

Продолжение лотереи, уже собственного сочинения:
19. Полны энергии вы будете весь год. 
Вот вам подарочек, держите и вперёд!
(батарейка)

20. Здоровый дух в здоровом теле,
И вам, конечно, повезёт
Весь год живите не более
Глядишь и дальше так пойдет!
(витамины)

21. Ваше предсказание – 
Трудное задание,
Подарю вам этот приз,
А что впереди – сюрприз! (пустышка)

22. Этот год проживёшь с удовольствием, 
Получая от жизни радость,
Ну, а чтобы не было приторно, 
Получи эту горькую сладость.(горький шоколад)

23. Кулинарный свой талант вы откройте миру,
Превратите в ресторан вы свою квартиру!
Мы свой скромный вклад внесем,
Вам посуду поднесем (одноразовая посуда)

24. Что ждет вас в будущем году узнать поможет приз,
Набор хозяйственный сулит вам, кажется, сюрприз?
А результат – уютный дом сверкает чистотой,
И каждый житель счастлив в нем, а вы для всех герой. (набор для уборки)

25. Вас ждут и слёзы и любовь,
Полет на дельтоплане,
И страсти, что волнуют кровь…
Все это… на экране.
Поклонник сериала вы?
Ну как же это мило!
Вручить мы рады вам сейчас 
Этот кусочек мыла.
Прогноз не внятно я сказала?
Жди продолженья сериала!

26. Вот дорогой друг, и для вас прогноз – 
В году грядущем всем утрёте нос! (бумажные носовые платочки)

27. в год тигра ждет такой вас поворот
От кризиса спасете вы народ
Мы очень просим, нас не  подведите,
Пути к спасению найдете и свистите! (свисток)

28. Чтоб соблюли вы все традиции
Наш приз вам очень пригодится,
Тогда вам точно повезёт – 
Счастливым будет новый год
Нам подарить совсем не жалко
Вот эту яркую мочалку
Мочалка

29. Так трудно загадать нам наперёд
Но точно знаем, - завтра повезёт!
Антипохмелин

30. В году грядущем ждёт и вас успех –
 ваш урожай, поверьте, будет лучше всех! 
(календарь огородника, или удобрение)

----------


## DreamLord

[QUOTE=NataliF
И необязательно в стихах их оформлять. Например: 
антикварная вешалка - гвоздь (самый большой, какой есть в скобяной лавке);
шанс на вождение автомобилем- лотерейный билет,
стиральная машина - ластик
успокоительное средство- пустышка или презерватив:redface:
и т.д. 
Форумчане присоединяйтесь, давайте, продолжим..... [/QUOTE]


Спасибо! Попробую еще вариантов напридумавать!  )))

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> *___Ира___*,
>  По поводу БЯ, припоминаю, что в начале, на выбывание, когда народ надо отсеять, если много желающих, было все просто - танец с метлой.
> У меня палка для метлы была сделана из микрофонной стойки, где одна деталь в другую убирается, для удобства перевозки.
> А кстати, может у кого идеи появятся на тему "конкурсная программа БЯ"?


Есть такая идейка - в конкурсе где те же снежки, кидают в ведерко, заменить их на пластиковых пауков или тараканов. Благо их сейчас море продается....БЯ ведь вредная и противная...))

----------


## Джина

На форуме не раз поднималась тема зажжения семейного очага.Для себя решила и провожу в конце свадьбы. Но были у меня клиенты, которые очень просили сделать очаг после первого застолья. Я стараюсь учитывать пожелания, но на поводу не иду.Здесь уступила, т.к. была такая ситуация: несколько лет назад вышла замуж одна из близняшек,а вторая была невестой на свадьбе, которую вела я. И вот у первой очаг был вначале и решили, что у второй тоже.Они мне объяснили как это было у них(видео нет), я пропустила это все через себя и вот что получилось.Может кому - нибудь пригодится

 Вед. ( на фоне музыки):            Дорогие гости! Дорогие молодожены!
Во все времена у всех народов было особое отношение к огню, ведь огонь – это символ жизни, символ дома, очага. Когда рождается новая семья, зажигается очаг. Частичкой своего очага с вами поделятся те, кто подарил вам этот мир, кто держал вас за ручку, когда вы делали свои первые шаги, кому вы доверяли свои детские секреты, с кем делились своими радостями и горестями. Это ваши родители, несколько лет назад они зажгли свои очаги и берегли их все эти годы. 
Сейчас  я попрошу Вас, (и.о.папы невесты), и Вас, (и.о. мамы жениха),
взять эти свечи как символ родительского очага, символ веры, надежды и любви, проверенный
годами и подойти к своим детям.
Прошу Вас, ……………………., дать руку своему папе, такому сильному и мужественному. И Вас, ……….,
взять за руку свою маму, такую нежную и заботливую и выйти в центр нашего зала.
      (музыка громче, танцуют папа+нев., мама +жених)
Вед. (музыка тише):  А теперь, …………………………., передайте частичку  очага своей дочери и Вы,  ……..             передайте своему сыну. Теперь …… и ……….. возьмите друг друга за руки и помните
          Очаг семейный зажигая, 
          В одну объединились три семьи,
          Храните, символ счастья свой оберегая,
          От бед, ненастья, горя и тоски.
          Пусть ваш огонь горит, не угасая,
          Пусть хватит вам и света, и тепла,
          Пускай любовь навеки согревает,
          Пока горит очаг, семья жива.
   ( музыка громче, молодые танцуют)
Вот и зажжен семейный очаг, храните его и придет день, когда вам придется поделится им со своими детьми. Пусть же будет он согрет любовью и счастьем.
(музыка "Аве Мария")

----------


## olanik

Возвращаясь к новому году, был предложен ruslava "Новогодний спектакль"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129633&page=6
А здесь к нему нарезки, парочку, признаюсь, у кого-то содрала, но остальные мною стряпаны...
http://narod.ru/disk/16172494000/%D1...D0%B9.zip.html

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Доброй и глубокой всем ночи!

Вот в Инете нашел фотку и не могу придумать как и что...

Вижу конкурс хороший и веселый. а суть уловить не могу .может прокомментируете... Очень буду рад и огромное всем спасибо!

[IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Может это такое породнение семей?? Или - "Поцелуев мост" - кто кого больше любт, быстрее поцелует, а потом у кого больше участников - со стороны жениха или невесты???

А Ваши варианты...

----------


## Порубовы

*Алексей Пашин*, это академия поцелуев. 
 Вещь авторская, на форуме не выставлялась. Во всяком случае на этом. Автор на форуме "Тамада+"
Связаться можешь попробовать через Юлию Андрееву или Ольгу (shoymama).

----------


## optimistka17

> Вижу конкурс хороший и веселый. а суть уловить не могу


Этот момент в Москве на первом Форуме весной 2009 года показывали
 А у нас на Форуме- просто обсуждали...
 Называется - *поцелуй на Мосту любви...*
 Ты, собственно, сам всё правильно понял.....

----------


## Оксаньчик

*Порубовы*,
 Автор "Академии поцелев" Оксана Ожогина из г. Курган по крайней мере она даёт на своих курсах её.
Да вещь авторская, с прописанной музыкой и вариантами поцелуев кроме этого.
Всем форумчанам прихода Муз!

----------


## fedorscope

Всем привет!

Как только появились СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки, спешу поделиться.

Правда, может быть, уже неактуально, но только вчера записал для новогодних праздников:

Песня Быка прощальная (на мотив "Кому это надо"): 
http:/*************.com/files/lhc1ul6qt

Песня Тигра (текст взял, по-моему, на форуме)  (на мотив "Утренняя гимнастика" Высоцкого):
http:/*************.com/files/yn2ph000m

----------


## Вик_тори_я

принимайте новогоднюю игру по типу "Перестраивалок"... суть такая.. раздаем участникам по одной из букв "С Н О В Ы М Г О Д О М" задание - перестроиться так, чтобы читалось нужное слово.. вот текст

*Новогодняя игра* (В. Косыгина)

Играет там малыш с котом,
Он – ваша крепость, это… ДОМ

Вам нужно подружиться с ним,
Живущим в доме… ДОМОВЫМ

В спальне пусть не ходит он,
Не тревожит чуткий.... СОН

И чтобы  грусти не нашелся повод,
Пусть не жужжит над вами… ОВОД

А то приедет  дед Мороз,
И отморозит грустным…. НОС

Еще не сомневайтесь в том,  
Что дарит  сказку добрый… ГНОМ

Теперь  дружному народу,
Пожелаем…. «С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!»

----------


## slanas

Хочу предложить частушки для корпоративного праздника, может кто поправит или дополнит. Материал взят с форума и немного передален мною.



Вокруг ёлки  хороводим, 
Коллективом третий  час, 
Держась, за руки  ходим. 
Как достало это нас! 

Кто придумал эту ёлку? 
Дед Мороза кто позвал? 
Я бы начальнику за это, 
Без стихов бы всё сказал.	
Телевиденье вещает
Нам «Иронию судьбы»...,
И с непьющим Женей в бане,
Вновь помоемся и мы.

Легкий пар нам обеспечен,
И счастливый Новый год.
А на следующее утро,
К нам похмелие придёт.


Мы с  ПЕТРОВИЧЕ  блюдём, 
В Новый год традицию: 
Вместе баню посещаем, 
А потом милицию! 

Срубил  СЕМЁНЫЧ  ёлочку, 
Под самый корешок. 
Потом срубил  СЕМЁНЫЧА, 
Четвёртый посошок. 


Бабу снежную лепить, 
Нас учил  начальник. 

Ну, а мы все предложили,
Натянуть  на неё купальник.	
Получилась, хороша Снеговая баба.
И красавиц нашей фирмы задавила жаба.

А Васильевич под шафе,
Пригласил  её к кафе.


Гости все давно уснули, 
И Снегурка тоже с ними. 
Ну, а я стою…. на стуле… 
Ну и кто же меня снимет?.. 

Дед Мороза я узнал! 
Это наш ИВАНЫЧ! 
А СнегуркУ — не пойму… 
Может, видел в бане… 


Нету -  дедушки и нет! 
Знать, прошёл он мимо… 

Заглянули в  ресторан,
Тут сидит, родимый! 

Наш  ВАСИЛЬИЧ  заказал, 
Снегурку длинноногую. 
Ну, а нам привез амбал, 
Жену его строгую.


Нарядившись в голубка, 
В зале капнул я слегка. 
Но за погружение в образ, 
Мне отвесили пинка. 

А на ёлке   был грешок, 
Рассказал такой стишок.
Что  МИХАЛОВНА  от смеха, 
Убежала на горшок.

Дедушка усталый... 
Голос тихий, вялый... 
Борода свалялась... 
Шапка потерялась... 

Что принёс, дедуля? 
Оказалось, дулю…

Ребята, не пейте спиртного! 
Ребята, вообще никакого! 
Ребята, чуть-чуть продержитесь! 
И боя курантов дождитесь!



Год тигра на пороге мнется, 
И в телевизоре поют.
А мы успеем подкрепиться,
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!


Шампанское игриво манит,
Сидим и ждем, когда нальют. 
Теперь и выпить не мешает
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!

Народ вовсю уж отмечает,
Гремит на улицах салют,
Давай желанье загадаем, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют!

женщины на Новый год долго....собираются
мужчины на Новый год быстро ...напиваются
или
здрасте гости дорогие
близкие....родные
румяные и ...бледные
богатые и ...бедные
хорошие и ...вредные

----------


## никанора

Хочу предложить выкладывать в этой теме свои авторские экспромты к юбилеям, д/ рождения, Нов. году и т.д. Начинаю, присоединяйтесь!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Новогодний экспромт

Вед:  на новогоднем празднике
Не принято скучать
Я сказку сочинила
А вам её играть

Итак:

Новогодний бал отметить
Пригласили всех на свете
Стал народ на бал съезжаться
Чтоб по полной оторваться!

Спешит на праздник елочка
Ей холодно зимой.
Согреться елка хочет
И выпить по одной.                            (пошла елочка)

Кричит:
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед: А вот и баба снежная
         Пришла повеселиться                          (входит Снеж. Баба)
Снеж. Баба: Ах, елочка зеленая, я так хочу напиться!
Вед: Снегурочка красавица на праздник к нам пришла.  (входит Снегурочка)
Снегур: Когда то у Мороза я единственной была!
Вед: И были эти женщины
	      В Мороза влюблены
	       Они Мороза этого
	       Любили как могли
Вед: пришел Мороз и мечется
         С подарочным мешком                      (входит Мороз)
Мороз: Ах, девочки любимые,
	           А я –то здесь причем?
Вед: Снежинки захмелевшие                   
	      На праздник прилетели                    (забегают снежинки и
	      Зажали Дед Мороза                               окружают Деда Мороза)
         И весело запели
Снеж.: Мы явно превысили дозу
	          Пора нам пристать к Дед Морозу!
Вед: Мороз меж ними мечется
	      Ему все нипочем
Мороз: Ах, девочки любимые,
	           А я –то тут причем?
Вед: А вот и дядя с тетей 
Под ручку к нам пришли           (входят дядя с тетей)
Обняли нашу елочку,
И гладят от души.
А елка к дяде жмется
На тетю - круглый ноль,
Подмигивает дяде
С намеком на любовь
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед: На всякий случай дяденька
От елки отошел.
Недалеко от елки
Приют себе нашел
Подсел к соседу мужику
И начал бормотать.
Дядя: Товарищ, эту елку
           Не в силах я сдержать.
Вед: Мужик не блещет интеллектом.
Мужик: Да пофиг мне на елку эту!
Вед: Тут тётя ловко
         На стул забралась, кричит
Тетя: Я хочу чтобы елка зажглась!
Вед:  А елка, представьте,
          Не хочет гореть,
          А хочет она веселиться и петь!
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед: Вдруг елка решила к Морозу пристать,
         Мороз решил дяденьке елку отдать
         А елка не огорчилась
          На дяденьку переключилась.
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед:   Тут дядя вдруг начал
           Во всю быковать.
Дядя:  Товарищ, я елку не в силах сдержать!
Вед: Мужик не блещет интеллектом.
Мужик: Да пофиг мне на елку эту!
Вед:     А тетя снова на стул забралась
             Кричит;
Тетя: Я хочу чтобы елка зажглась!
Вед:    А елка как будто не слышит
            Уводит дядю где тише.
             Кричит;
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед:    Тут Бык за стол примчался
            Устроить отходняк
Бык:     Эй, рыжий полосатик, тебя я видеть рад!
Вед:      А Тигр услышав это
              Бутылку прихватил
              К веселенькой компании
              Тот час же подкатил.
Тигр:    Быстро рюмки подставляйте
             Я хозяин, так и знайте!
Вед:   А Бык, уставший за год
           Мычит задорно так.
Бык:     Эй, рыжий полосатик, тебя я видеть рад!
Вед:  Тут захмелевшие снежинки
          Вновь завели свои пластинки.
          Тигра рыжего обняли
          Дед Морозом посчитали.
Снеж.: Мы явно превысили дозу
	          Пора нам пристать к Дед Морозу!
Вед: Дядя решил Тигру елку отдать.
Дядя:  Товарищ, я елку не в силах сдержать!
Вед: Тигр елку в центр зала ведет
         И всех приглашает в большой хоровод!
Тигр:  Я хозяин, так и знайте!
          Быстро в хоровод вставайте!
Вед: В обнимку с дед Морозом
         Снегурка подошла
Снегур: Когда то у Мороза я единственной была!
Вед:   Спешит и Баба снежная
           И к елочке тулится
Снеж. Баба: Ах, елочка зеленая, я так хочу напиться!
Вед: Снежинки в круг влетели
        И пьяненько запели
Снеж.: Мы явно превысили дозу
	          Пора нам пристать к Дед Морозу!
Вед: А дед Мороз смеётся
         Ему все нипочем.
Мороз: Ах, девочки любимые,
	           А я –то тут причем?
Вед: Вот Тетя бежит, как с цепи сорвалась. Кричит:
Тетя: Я хочу чтобы елка зажглась!
Вед: Подходит мужик, докурив сигарету.
Мужик: Да пофиг мне на елку эту!
Вед: А елка стоит и флиртует зараза
         Опять подмигнула Дяде два раза.
Елка: Имею право, я королева бала!
Вед: Во вкус вошел Дядя
        Уже он не против
         Идет, но с опаской косится на тётю.
         А Тётя на дяденьку сорвалась.
         Кричит:
Тетя: Я хочу, чтобы елка зажглась!
Вед: Тут Ёлка вовсю засверкала огнями
         Бык с Тигром готовы меняться местами
         Все встали по кругу большим хороводом.
         Задорно и громко кричат:    
Все: С Новым годом!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Автор Доршенко Татьяна.
Можно сделать по другому, с музыкальными нарезками, например:
 Тигр: Тигру двери открывайте
          Я хозяин- так и знайте
          Осушить хочу стакан
          И с Быком сплясать кан-кан.
     (Бык и Тигр танцуют кан-кан.)
   Подводки есть, просто для меня морока с нарезками. В принципе это уже будет другая история, которую я сделаю в следующем году. Буду рада если кому нибудь пригодится

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
всех с наступающим!

----------


## slanas

Извените! Рассыпались мои стишки. Только учусь. 
Вокруг ёлки  хороводим, 
Коллективом третий  час, 
Держась, за руки  ходим. 
Как достало это нас! 

Кто придумал эту ёлку? 
Дед Мороза кто позвал? 
Я бы начальнику за это, 
Без стихов бы всё сказал.


Телевиденье вещает
Нам «Иронию судьбы»...,
И с непьющим Женей в бане,
Вновь помоемся и мы.

Легкий пар нам обеспечен,
И счастливый Новый год.
А на следующее утро,
К нам похмелие придёт

Мы с  ПЕТРОВИЧЕ  блюдём, 
В Новый год традицию: 
Вместе баню посещаем, 
А потом милицию! 

Срубил  СЕМЁНЫЧ  ёлочку, 
Под самый корешок. 
Потом срубил  СЕМЁНЫЧА, 
Четвёртый посошок. 


Бабу снежную лепить, 
Нас учил  начальник. 
Ну, а мы все предложили,
Натянуть  на неё купальник.

Получилась, хороша Снеговая баба.
И красавиц нашей фирмы задавила жаба.
А Васильевич под шафе,
Пригласил  её к кафе.

Гости все давно уснули, 
И Снегурка тоже с ними. 
Ну, а я стою…. на стуле… 
Ну и кто же меня снимет?.. 

Дед Мороза я узнал! 
Это наш ИВАНЫЧ! 
А СнегуркУ — не пойму… 
Может, видел в бане… 

Нету -  дедушки и нет! 
Знать, прошёл он мимо… 
Заглянули в  ресторан,
Тут сидит, родимый! 


Наш  ВАСИЛЬИЧ  заказал, 
Снегурку длинноногую. 
Ну, а нам привез амбал, 
Жену его строгую.


Нарядившись в голубка, 
В зале капнул я слегка. 
Но за погружение в образ, 
Мне отвесили пинка. 

А на ёлке   был грешок, 
Рассказал такой стишок.
Что  МИХАЛОВНА  от смеха, 
Убежала на горшок.


Дедушка усталый... 
Голос тихий, вялый... 
Борода свалялась... 
Шапка потерялась... 
Что принёс, дедуля? 
Оказалось, дулю…

Ребята, не пейте спиртного! 
Ребята, вообще никакого! 
Ребята, чуть-чуть продержитесь! 
И боя курантов дождитесь!

----------


## shoymama

Так вот же тема есть  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=30
Зачем еще одну близняшку создавать, чтоб искать труднее было? А за материал спасибо. Удачного творчества!:smile:

----------


## GlazOlga

Это корпоратив прошлого года, передо мной стояла задача сделать сценарий как можно массовее, поэтому сами себя веселим. Просили скинуть идею, в личку я не умею.
Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Мы очень рады встрече с Вами, целый год мы не виделись при таких приятных обстоятельствах. А сегодня у нас с Вами день рождения и встреча Нового 2009 года! Располагайтесь поудобнее, рюмочку наливайте полнее, вилочкой подцепляйте самые вкусняшки, будьте готовы к песням, пляскам, шуткам, играм. От нашего настроения зависит успех нашего мероприятия!
Сегодняшний вечер – это плод коллективного творчества, как он пройдет, зависит от всех нас, поэтому, пожалуйста, настроимся на позитивный лад, чтобы этот вечер мы с вами вспоминали целый год добрым словом.
Новый год приходит снова:
Каждый год, и каждый раз
Мы готовимся к обновам-
Ждем подарков в нужный час.
Вот сегодня вас поздравить
Между прочим час настал:
Все ошибки вам исправить,
Что прошедший год вам дал.
Мы желаем всем того же,
Что хотите сами вы.
Целый год вам дней погожих
И прекраснейшей зимы.
И все то, о чем мечтали,
Чтобы сбылося у вас.
И все то, что вы желали
Целый год, и каждый час.
Как часы пробьют двенадцать
Снова Новый год придет,
Все дома наполнит счастьем,
Радость всем вам принесет.
У нас в руках по 2 шарика: зеленый, желтый, красный, синий. Выберите себе мысленно какой-нибудь из них.
Итак, мы сейчас посмотрим, зачем вы пришли сюда?
Встаньте, кто выбрал зеленый шар. Зеленый шар - напиться.
Встаньте, кто выбрал красный шар. Красный - повеселиться.
Встаньте, кто выбрал желтый шар. Желтый - поесть чего-нибудь вкусненького.
Встаньте, кто выбрал синий шар. Синий - больше некуда идти. Прекрасно! Следующее разбирательство по вопросу; с кем бы вы хотели отметить Новый Год 31 декабря?
Зеленый шар - в своей семье. Сколько у нас прекрасных семьянинов!?
Красный шар - с любовником или любовницей. А сколько у нас шалунишков !?
Желтый шар - в дружеской компании.Ну и компанейский мы народ!
Синий шар - с начальником нашей организации...
Так напрягаться не надо, хотя она у нас очень компанейская, но ведь начальник….
Предлагается первый тост за новый год, за удачу, за сегодняшний вечер!
2.Слово для поздравления начальству
3.
Новый год уж у дверей, ждут давно столы гостей
Приходите, приглашаем, угостим горячим чаем
Дед Мороза позовем, веселиться все начнем
Что? Не хотите пить чаек? Так рядом за углом ларек.
Мы приглашенным говорим – тащитесь каждый со своим
Конечно, каждому приятно напиться здесь у нас бесплатно
Но времена уже не те, живем почти что в нищете
/смотрит на часы/
Пожалуй хватит грустных нот, а вот и дедушка ползет
Толь голодный, толь устал?
Здравствуй дед, но что с тобой, ты какой то не такой
Почему едва ползешь? Подарков много волокешь?
Дед Мороз:
Всем привет!
Кто меня ждал, —
Я тут малость, припоздал...
Ох, и тяжела работа,
Поздравленья раздавать!
Потому, что в каждом доме
Надо рюмку поднимать.
Так с утра наподнимался
Что до вас еле добрался.
Все же всех я поздравляю,
И под новый год желаю
Всем здоровья, денег, смеха,
И везенья, и успеха.
Поднимать велит вам тост:
Ваш веселый Дед Мороз

Дедушка Мороз, а где же внучка твоя Снегурочка?

Дед Мороз:
Обана, Снегурки нету,
Забухала видно, где то...
Может спит в лесу под елкой,
Может быть, загрызли волки!
Надо внучку отыскать...
Может громко покричать? .
Мешок с подарками пустой, от тоски я стал больной
Мне Снегурка изменила и к кому она свинтила.?
Ей не нужен нищий я, ох, как тошно мне друзья!
Дед, послушай, не грусти. Мы слышали, что твою Снегурочку забрали в Останкино, на телевидение, она на СТС участвует в передаче «СТС зажигает звезду»
Так что отправляемся туда, искать твою красавицу.
Сейчас модно стало приглашать звезд на разные телепередачи, вот и мы с вами пройдем темными извилистыми коридорами телебашни Останкино, поучаствуем в различных передачах, которые встретятся нам по пути, покажем Останкино, что мы – звезды профсоюза ИжГТУ ничем не хуже их звезд, отыщем Деду Морозу его Снегурочку, чтоб праздник наш удался на славу!
Итак, в путь….
1- я дверь. Передача «В субботний вечер».
Поет группа «Вдохновение». (попурри из песен)
В новый год нельзя без песен,
В песнях все: судьба и жизнь.
Новый год всегда чудесен,
Радуйся и веселись!
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
2-я дверь. Передача «Парламенский час» – офисный гороскоп.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
3 дверь – передача «Большие гонки».
Главный герой « Больших гонок» - бычок, а следующих год у нас по зодиаку – год Желтого Земляного Быка, в этом году надо переделать под Тигра.
Давайте повспоминаем, в каких сказках у нас встречается упоминание коровы:
сказки, потешки, поговорки, песенки
Выходит Корова, конкурс, дарит коробочки с молоком
В Новый год поднимем тост,
Пусть будет он предельно прост,
За дружбу, счастье, смех,
Во всех делах успех,
За чуткость, нежность, доброту
Семейной жизни теплоту!
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
Настроение каково? ВО!
4-я дверь – Передача «Самый умный».
Проверим наших гостей на интеллект и сообразительность, загадываем загадки
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
5 –я дверь Передача «Ледниковый период».
Танец снежинок, выступает группа «Снежиночки» (тетеньки под музыку в пачках кружились)
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
Настроение каково? ВО!
6 –я дверь - «В гостях у сказки»
Показывали сказку по ролям, я ее уже выкладывала.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
7-я дверь. Передача «Битва экстрасенсов»
музыка «Гадалка»
1. Если Вы проявите инициативу, успех не заставит себя ждать.
2. Ваши надежды и планы сбудутся сверх всяких ожиданий.
3. Кто-то старается помешать или навредить Вам.
4. Очень скоро придет важное известие.
5. На все воля Божья: повлиять на ситуацию не в Вашей власти!
6. Ответ на Ваш вопрос связан с каким-то мужчиной, воз можно, хорошо Вам известным.
7. В Вашу жизнь войдет нечто новое, что значительно повлияет на Вашу личность.
8. Будьте осторожны: Вас хотят обмануть!
9. Внимательно присмотритесь к своему окружению: кто-то может подвести Вас в самый решающий момент.
10. Вы надеетесь не напрасно!
11. Проверьте все замки и запоры: Вас могут обокрасть.
12. Проблема внутри Вас!
13. Результат Ваших действий может оказаться неожиданным.
14. Время осушит все слезы и исцелит все раны.
15. Вы — на верном пути!
16. Вам, наконец, удастся отпереть заржавевший замок.
17. Вас ожидают тревоги и беспокойства.
18. То, к чему Вы стремитесь, не стоит ваших усилий.
19. Главная характеристика сложившейся ситуации — невежество.
20. Результаты дела, которое Вы задумали, сильно разочаруют Вас.
21. Проблема не там, где Вам кажется.
22. Предложение, которое Вам сделают, Вас не устроит.
23. Вперед и только вперед: дело, о котором Вы думаете, — правое!
24. Ваша цель достижима.
25. В одиночку Вам не справиться с вашими проблемами.
26. Успех придет, если Вы не будете слушать ничьих советов.
27. Для Вас наступило время сомнений и колебаний.
28. От посева зерна до жатвы должно пройти время.
29. Тьма, в которой Вы жили до сих пор, рассеялась.
30. Разрыв в личных отношениях сейчас более вероятен, чем примирение.
Вытаскивали нарезанные карточки.
Салон известного японского мага , чтение мыслей, шляпа, нарезки
1. Маша + Саша - (ее зовут Маша)
2. АББА «Мани»
3. Фабрика – (Девочки фабричные с парнями встречаются)
4. Белый танец
5. Верка-Сердючка (кто согреет не знаю, без любви замерзаю)
6. Как ты мне наравишься..
7. Море зовет
8. А в ресторане, а в ресторане…
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
Желаем Вам под Новый год
Приятных радостных хлопот,
Чтоб за шампанским вы сидели,
Танцевали, песни пели,
Чтоб новогодний славный пир
Принес здоровье, счастье, мир!
8-я дверь- передача «Секс с Анфисой Чеховой»
КОНКУРС «Беременные мужчины» (мужчины с шариками под рубашками собирали рассыпанные спички
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!

Музыкальная пауза.

9-я дверь - передача «Играй, гармонь любимая»
Сценка «Одинокая гармонь», выносится стул, на него ставится гармошка. Минуты 2 тишина. Потом все убирается, вы просмотрели сценку одинокая гармонь. Частушки.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
Настроение каково? ВО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10-я дверь – «Непутевые заметки»
Романс Алябьева «Соловей» на японском языке. Была девочка в настоящем кимоно, пела. Сяуляувей мой сяуляувей,. гауляусистый сяуляувей – 2 раза.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ.
С.Н. 11-я дверь – передача «Минута славы»
Выступают желающие с номерами.
1. Песня «Малиновка»
2. Песня Кикабидзе.
3. Кан-кан
4. Песня «Трус, Балбес и Бывалый
5. «Мы желаем счастья Вам» все
Выступают желающие с номерами.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
12-я дверь – передача на телевидении «Кто хочет стать миллионером», а у нас - «Кто хочет расстаться с миллионом?»
В период мирового финансового кризиса необходимо позаботиться о казне Дедушки Мороза, чтобы он мог нам подарочки и на следующий год подарить, поэтому открываем счет в банке (техлитровая банка) и проводим благотворительный аукцион.
Вещи аукциона:
Эротическое возбуждающее средство (кнопка)
Двухкомнатная квартира для одинокого мужчины (семейные трусы)
Двухкамерный холодильник для хранения молока (лифчик)
Посудомоечная машина (сеточка для мытья посуды)
Автомобиль «Мерседес» (детская машинка)
Крем для агента 007, отправляющегося на задание в Африку (сапожный крем)
Мусоросборник хлопчатобумажный (носовой платок)
Без нее нам будет не в радость любое застолье. (Соль)
Нечто липкое. (Конфета “чупа-чупс” или леденец, упакованный в большую коробку)
Маленькое, которое может стать большим. (Воздушный шарик)
Предмет, необходимый для делового человека. (Блокнот)
Предмет для тех, кто хочет оставить свой след. ( Мел)
Неотъемлемый атрибут цивилизованной жизни. (Рулон туалетной бумаги)
Тренажер для тех, кто хочет научиться делать хорошую мину при плохой игре. (Лимон)
Вырученные деньги и секретный счет в банке передаются Деду Морозу при его появлении на сегодняшнем вечере.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
Настроение каково? ВО!
13-я дверь – Передача «Утренняя почта» Это я - почтальон Печкин
На ваш адрес пришло много телеграмм.
За это надо выпить! ТОСТ. А Снегурочки на вашей передаче нет? Пошли дальше!!!
14-я дверь – Передача «СТС зажигает звезду»
Ой, мужчины! Да в натуре!
Я поближе подойду..
Распоследней буду дурой,
Если пары не найду.
, звезда дак звезда
Вы, мужчины, позабыли
Обо мне, лесной звезде.
У меня видать от пыли
Зачесалося в ….носу!
Сколько я терплю мучений!
Хоть бы кто-нибудь помог.
Из культурных развлечений
Лишь метла промежду ног.
Что-то, милый, в тебе есть…
Отпираться бесполезно.
Пристает к какому-нибудь мужчине, шекочет его, просит рюмочку налить….
Потом приглашает всех к елочке.
- Я сейчас на всех на вас погляжу, да звездочками своими награжу. Кто из вас кто, в какую попадет номинацию, щас я в натуре всех вас заценю…




1. Выявить самого молодого участника вечера и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Киндерсюрприз".
2. Выявить самого старшего по возрасту участника вечера и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Мои года - моё богатство".
3. Выявить девушку с самой тонкой талией и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Осиная талия".
4. Выявить девушку в самой короткой юбке и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Набедренная повязка".
5. Выявить девушку на самых высоких каблуках и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Мне сверху видно всё".
6. Выявить самого загорелого человека и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Шоколадка".
7. Выявить девушку со множеством различных украшений и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Сокровищница"
8. Выявить именинника и и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Ангел мой".
9. Выявить самого веснушчатого человека и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Солнечный поцелуй".
При проведении подобных мини-конкурсов задача ведущего: пригласить на сцену несколько претендентов, с юмором, с помощью зрителей выбрать победителя и повесить ему на шею рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") с соответствующими рисунком номинации.
10.Ой, еще звезда осталась, самая красивая, самая большая, а кому же она достанется, в какой номинации мне ее вручить.
Выходит Снегурочка Во, в натуре, звезда дак звезда….
Баба Яга вручает ей звезду , зовет со всеми Деда Мороза и вручает ему
Снегурочку.
Вечер ведут Дед мороз и Снегурочка.

У ЕЛКИ 2 команды:
1. Конкурс «Кольцеброс»
2. Лопать шарики (на коленках у мужчин)
3. Акробат (на грудь букву, выстраивать слово)
Игры
1.Подарки Деда Мороз 5-6 человек. Они должны проиллюстрировать движением слова ведущего. Побеждает тот,
кто лучше всего показывает все движения.

Дед Мороз принес с семью подарки.
Папе он подарил расчестку. ( одной рукой показывает)
Сыну он подарил лыжи. (изобразите)
Маме он подарил мясорубку (покажите, как она крутит мясо другой рукой)
Дочке он подарил куклу (она хлопает ресницами и говорит «мама»)
А бабушке подарил китайского болванчика, который качает головой (показать)
Все движения выполняются одновременно.
2.Бутылочка
3.Вокруг стульев (с выбыванием)
Дед Мороз:
Новый Год встречайте,
Счастье обретайте,
Дружбой дорожите,
Весело живите!
Год Быка теперь настанет,
Он кого-то забодает,
Но трудов не бойтесь,
Никогда не ссорьтесь!
С Новым Годом вас, друзья!
А теперь прощаюсь я.
Танцы.

----------


## snezanabaid

А я сегодня наткнулась на хорошую танцевалочку ,к празднику само тоhttp://files.mail.ru/NZSQ0O:smile:

----------


## Рябинка

Это вам не с кошкой игры — 
Поздравляем друга - Тигра! 
Хочешь — верь, а хошь — не верь: 
Новый год стучится в дверь! 
Пусть клыкастым и усатым 
Год тот будет полосатым, 
Больше светлых в нем полос: 
Чтоб сложилось все, сбылось!!!



Тигр всегда идёт вперёд,
За собой других ведёт.
Магнетизм его чарует,
А задор и околдует.

Он в любви борец и воин,
Сам любви большой достоин,
Любит в рыцарство играть -
С ним не будете скучать.

Тигр, мы с вами быть мечтаем.
Мы Ваш стиль предпочитаем,
И все в Вас мы одобряем,
Любим, ценим, уважаем.

А девиз Ваш для себя -
На коне иль у руля!

----------


## Порубовы

> Правда, может быть, уже неактуально, но только вчера записал для новогодних праздников:
> 
> Песня Быка прощальная (на мотив "Кому это надо"):


Ради интереса скачали (такие отзывы были вкусные) и  послушали - суперская песня!!!
Только сразу мысль пришла, что у большинства форума с прошлого года не быки, а коровы, которых по вымени надо чесать, остались.
Ну как то сама собой и пришла песня коровы. 

на мотив "останусь" город 312. песенку напел Артём на караочную быстренько. 
http://files.mail.ru/NE96ZP
вот текст 
Мой год уж подошёл к концу, и бьют часы, 
Мои копыта на снегу оставят следы. 
Под выменем пусть бьётся пульс и надо жить, 
Я на 12 лет уйду 
Но в сердце вашем я останусь. 

Парным останусь молоком
В стакане пенкою потом, 
Ну а сейчас уйду я тихо
С собой я беды уведу
Живите счастливо в новом году
Меня не поминайте лихом.

----------


## noroha

А я вот нашол тоже класную песню на забивку любого конкурса .А то всё старое уже надоело .Да и народ может её потом попрасить поставить на танцы .
http://files.mail.ru/SPSN4G

----------


## olanik

Это можно использовать на юбилее, я использовала фоном для юбилейной лаваты. Здесь несколько слов Путина и фрог тема
http://narod.ru/disk/16231813000/Mal...D0%BD.mp3.html

----------


## Беляева Елена

*snezanabaid*,
 Ведь знакомый же конкурс, я его тоже "играла", и не один раз, проходит на ура, но сопоставить с бокалом шампанского, даже в голову не пришло, ломала голову, как эту резиночку к новому году привязать, СПАСИБО, ЗДОРОВО!  :flower: 
Еще есть игра, где все участники (сидят по кругу на стульях) должны "отвечать" на вопросы ведущего "да", пересаживаясь на стул, стоящий справа, "нет" - слева, осталось только вопросы подобрать новогодней тематики, например любите ли вы дарить подарки, или их получать, любите шампанское, предпочитаете водку и т.п.

----------


## snezanabaid

А песенку можно виктора Королёва "с новым годом":smile:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
вот ссылочка http://files.mail.ru/Y2S2UQ

----------


## Абюл45

> А песенку можно виктора Королёва "с новым годом"


 ...конечно http://files.mail.ru/HIY4EM (это плюс)
http://files.mail.ru/9XCDA7 (это минус)

----------


## olanik

Я тут порядок навожу в своих рабочих папках, вот отыскались нарезки "Допой песню" Кусочек песенки, дальше игрок допевает, а для проверки этот фрагмент проигрывается. Я использовала на поп-пати, правда уже давненько.

http://narod.ru/disk/16241122000/%D0...D1%8E.rar.html

----------


## Порубовы

за вчера-сегодня придумали и сделали конкурс, в теме "Год тигра, идеи" расписан творческий процесс поетапно, а сюда готовый результат выложим.
Для конкурса нужна пасть тигра, куда можно кидать сосиски на меткость.

вот такой плакатик делаем и вырезаем пасть. В отверстие метаем сосиски (муляжи в зоомагазинах или сделать самим. ниже будет написано, как.)


КАК ДЕЛАТЬ СОСИСКИ
берём красный скотч, заворачиваем в него наполнитель - сосиска готова!
Что можно взять как наполнитель? вспомните, из чего в СССР сосиски делали )))))
если кто-то разорвёт и посмотрит что внутри - будет повод пошутить ;)


покажем, что у нас получилось с тигриными пастями

даже можно смертельный номер показывать:
укротитель Шулейкин засовывает голову в пасть тигра!

НУ И МУЗЫЧКА ДЛЯ КОНКУРСА:
http://files.mail.ru/CADAJ8

----------


## чижик

Кайф! молодцы - что тут скажешь! Если б я ещё рисовать умела! Или хотя-бы вырезать ровненько!:biggrin:

А так...только любоваться остаётся да нахваливать! :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

песня тигра, опять Артём как попало напел:
http://files.mail.ru/8FTKBI
ссылку на корову, что прощается рядом поставим:
http://files.mail.ru/NE96ZP

----------


## lamod

> И вот я решила, что во время песни все сотрудники "танцуют" ладошками вправо-влево, а в припеве на словах "и Я, и Я", поочереди встают(там по 4 повтора). Таким образом, за всю песню каждый лично поздравит именинников.


16.12.09 № 340 я предложила этот вариант. Уже могу отчитаться: пусть это будет нескромно - но идея оказалась отличная. Я всех, кроме именинников, подговорила заранее, а сама оделась дирижером (черный пиджак + бабочка). Участвовали все с огромным энтузиазмом, включая руководство. глаза светились, как у детей! А именинники просто обалдели, когда все начали вставать по очереди,как кнопочки, на кого я показывала. Именинники были  растроганы, очень благодарили за идею, и многие сотрудники попросили песенку, чтобы подобное производить на Днях Рождений друзей и родственников. Так что - проверено, можно делать!
       Всем удачи и спасибо за ваш совокупный талант, вдохновляющий даже обычных людей на творчество. Очень вас всех люблю!

----------


## Megatoi

> *"аукцион полосатых слов"*, *"новогодний звонок"* (какя команда быстрее дозвонится до тамады по ее номеру телефона), *коллективный тест на трезвость* (Поднимаю жезл ДПСный вверх – команды кричат «С новым годом!», жезл  вперед: «УРА», опускаем вниз, команды кричат: «Поздравляем!», задача - не ошибиться...  конкурс *"Перестраивалки"*, каждой команде по набору букв, какая команда вперед перестроится так, чтобы можно было заданное слово прочитать... *музыкальный конкурс "С новым годом"* пусть команда пропоет по команде: "Новый год" и включайте им Сердючку «Новый год!», "*Веселую семейку* сделайте (какая команда быстрее и в большем количестве соберется в трусы и юбочку огромного размера, затем когда собрались и посчитали, можно и танцевать таким образом... можно под "4 шага"), конкурс "*Тигриные портреты"* тоже прикольный, попробуйте... "Кольцебросы" народу нравится, *конкурс на самый (громкий, артистичный, музыкальный и т.д.) командный тигриный рык* тоже актуально.. Удачи!


про аукцион полосатых слов--это типа что есть в полоску опрос?:rolleyes:

----------


## slanas

У меня на празднике в основном мужчины... а попросили частушки. Мучаюь не могу придумать в каком образе им спеть (там именно от мужчин и про мужчин, включая дифирамбы  начальникам). Подскажите!!! У кого идейка есть!

----------


## snezanabaid

> У меня на празднике в основном мужчины... а попросили частушки. Мучаюь не могу придумать в каком образе им спеть (там именно от мужчин и про мужчин, включая дифирамбы начальникам). Подскажите!!! У кого идейка есть!


А образ бабок-ёжек не подходит? Парички цветные , носики разные и вперёд ,а в руки еще по метёлке, в магазине можно приобрести хозяйственном!:smile:

----------


## lamod

> Мучаюь не могу придумать в каком образе им спеть


А может, деревенские парни? Такие - в кепках с козырьком и цветок вставлен сбоку, пиджаки, не гормонирующие с брюками, заправленными в резиновые сапоги, гармошку бы кому-нибудь, хотя бы нарисованную, чтобы висела. Можно по ходу дела семечки погрысть.... Типа - новостями деревенскими делятся, сплетни обсуждают...

----------


## Ладушка

> Подскажите!!! У кого идейка есть!


Изобразить  их клерками, нарукавники на  локти и очки на носу у всех. Или все к примеру агенты 007. В костюмах и чёрных очках... Только называть их нуль-нуль-сэмь)))

----------


## Беляева Елена

> У меня на празднике в основном мужчины... а попросили частушки. Мучаюь не могу придумать в каком образе им спеть (там именно от мужчин и про мужчин, включая дифирамбы  начальникам). Подскажите!!! У кого идейка есть!


Ещё хорошо новые русские бабки

----------


## lamod

> там именно от мужчин и про мужчин, включая дифирамбы  начальникам


А еще было бы весело - хор мальчиков-зайчиков. Особенно, если предварить нарезкой из "Ну, погоди!" - в какой-то серии там есть такой момент.

----------


## ermakvp

> Идея у меня родилась такая - провести праздник по типу детской ёлки.  Прошу форумчан любого стажа развеять мои сомнения и направить на путь истинный:smile:


В дополнение хочу предложить свою идею. Придумал ещё в прошлом году для детей, но пока не использовал... Во время выступления Деда Мороза и Снегурочки вторгнуться в зал переодетыми в такие же костюмы, но чтобы было понятно, что это Кощей и Баба Яга. Заодно устроить экспромт настоящим, если это их ошарашит, то взять инициативу в свои руки, типа кто вам больше нравится, мы или они. Устроить что-то вроде голосования. Если первый тур в пользу настоящих, то показать мешок, пообещать каждому по игрушке, мол настоящие вам дадут только по конфете, т.к. ваши мамы не все скинулись, а у нас хватит на всех. Устроить после этого второй тур и независимо от исхода, подарить каждому подарки из мешка. А подарки таковы: мальчикам поломанные пистолеты, машинки без колес....., а девочкам куклу без ноги..... и т.д. А чего вы ожидали от Кощея и Бабы Яги? Эта идея у меня возникла, с целью избавляться перед каждым Новым Годом от игрушек своих детей, которые они наломали за год. Не знаю как у кого, а в нашей семье этого добра - ого-го. Если кого заинтересовало, давайте развивать тему грязной новогодней агитации...
Кстати, придумал только сейчас, Кощея и БЯ можно заменить на украинских политиков (Ю и Ю).

----------


## Порубовы

> песня тигра, опять Артём как попало напел
> ссылку на корову, что прощается рядом поставим:


не знаем почему, но ссылки стали нерабочими. вот новая - там оба файла
http://files.mail.ru/0KP0LO

----------


## Sens

> Кощея и БЯ можно заменить на украинских политиков (Ю и Ю)


Забыли еще "Я":biggrin:

----------


## Ольчегг

Девочки, вчера написала застольную сказочку. Выкладываю. Вдруг кому-то пригодится. Может будут проблемы с падежами и со временами... просто позднее время, не обращайте внимания. А так будет очень интересно узнать ваше мнение :flower: 
                 Новогодняя сказка
Новый год- «Ура»
Дед Мороз – «С вами я еще не пил?»
Снегурочка – «Сколько можно!»
Шампанское - «Ща, как ударю в голову»
Елка – «Я вся горю»
Подарок – «Я весь ваш»
Салют – Бах! Ба-бах!
Корова  - «Ну все, я пошла»
Тигр –«Привет!»

Заканчивался 2009 год земляной Коровы______________
И все с нетерпением ожидали наступления Нового года_____________
На столах уже томилось нервно шампанское_________________
В некоторых дворах еще тихонько, но уже взрывался салют_______________
Во всех домах наряжались елки_____________
И все с нетерпением ждали, когда же прийдет Дед Мороз_______________
Со своей Снегурочой ________________и принесет нам  подарки
Вступит в свои права Тигр ________и все будут встречать Новый год________
И вот наступила новогодняя ночь
Лилось рекой шампанское____________
Красовалась елка _________под которой уже лежали подарки____________
Печально окинула всех взглядом корова___________
И уходя на пороге встретила Деда Мороза _________со  Снегурочкой_________
По стране прошлись залпы Салюта________
Наконец-то пришел хозяин года Тигр__________
На что удивился Дед Мороз_________
И обреченно сказала Снегурочка__________
И вся страна радостно отмечала славный праздник Новый год________
Праздник прошел на одном дыхании. И вот наступило утро.
Кто-то потянулся за Шампанским______
Продолжая отмечать год Тигра________
Где-то вдалеке, еще бьет неугомонный Салют______
В углу все так же блестела елка ____________
Дети уже разворачивали подарки_________
Радостно воскликнул увидев  свое отражение в зеркале неутомимый Дед Мороз________
И вздохнула Снегурочка____ и улыбаясь на прощенье снова поздравила всех с Новым годом______
С самым долгожданным, лучшим праздником!

----------


## slanas

> Хочется чего-то нового, свеженького, а в голове какой-то ступор. Читаю все подряд второй день, все надеюсь получить какой-то толчек. Идей много, на как-то в единый сценарий еще на формируется.


Поддерживаю. Уже неделю не могу придумать начало. Хочется не просто торжественно начать, а как то .....но не могу придумать как!  Именно стопор как начать праздник.  Надежда на ВАС ВОЛШЕБНИКОВ ЗАКРЫТОГО ГОРОДА.  :flower: :smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Эту песенку я сочинила для поздравления начальницы (у неё и день рождение)

КАК МНОГО ДЕВУШЕК ХОРОШИХ

Как много женщин в _________,
Но лишь одна из них всегда
Активна, весела и кроме
Всегда красива, молода.

Как много женщин есть  хороших,
Не будем называть имён 
Но лишь одна  из них тревожит,
Унося покой и сон.

И вмиг становиться понятно,
О ком сегодня мы поём.
И нам смотреть на  Вас приятно
За этим праздничным столом.


Вы  одеваетесь со вкусом.
Причёска – высший пилотаж.
И маникюр – пятёрка с плюсом
На десять бал лов макияж – Ваш макияж.

Припев

Леди- ну как ещё назвать Вас можно.
Леди – Вы наш начальник и броня.
Леди, в Вас не влюбиться не возможно.
Ведь Вы всегда полны задора и огня.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> А еще было бы весело - хор мальчиков-зайчиков. Особенно, если предварить нарезкой из "Ну, погоди!" - в какой-то серии там есть такой момент.


  В папках, в которые вставляются файлы, есть белая полоска. Она не бумажная, а какая-то полимерная. На эту полоску  клеем Момент крепятся   заячьи уши из поролона. Резиночку прикрепить и зайцы готовы. За 15 минут можно 20 зайчиков сделать. Главное, УШИ СТОЯТ и держатся на голове нормально. А как будет смешно, представляю! Зайцы поют частушки и Ушки на макушке!

----------


## Порубовы

а мы шапочки из флиса пошили

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> про аукцион полосатых слов--это типа что есть в полоску опрос?:rolleyes:


 суть - кто последним назовет любое полосатое слово... арбуз, тест на беременность, пешеходный переход и пр.

----------


## Джина

Переделывала игру "Шесть стульев" на новогодний лад. Не шедевр, конечно, но в подвижной компании пойдет, (проверено на себе  и не только) :Aga: 

«Шесть стульев» (новогодняя )
Дед Мороз  Снегурочка   Праздник  Подарки  Елка   Шампанское - игрокам раздаются слова. Услышав определеннее слово, обежать вокруг своего стула и сесть на него. При словах «С Новым годом!» - стулья обегают все.

Жила – была маленькая девочка и мечтала: вот выросту, устрою большой новогодний Праздник,
наряжу огромную Ёлку и придет ко мне настоящий Дед Мороз. А в это время где -то на белом свете жил маленький мальчик, который мечтал о том, что когда подрастет, оденет костюм Деда Мороза, будет дарить всем Подарки и встретит настоящую Снегурочку.
Выросли они и случайно познакомились. И вскоре начали они мечтать о новогоднем Празднике.
Дед Мороз мечтал собрать всех друзей и напоить их Шампанским. Кроме того, ему хотелось под крики «С Новым годом!» целоваться со Снегурочкой. И вот наступило 31 декабря 200… 
Они нарядили Елку. На Празднике Шампанское лилось рекой, а гости дарили Подарки и думали: «Вот это Праздник! И Дед Мороз – настоящий, и Снегурочка – красавица. А какая замечательная Елка! Какое превосходное Шампанское!
Лучшим же Подарком для Деда Мороза и Снегурочки было то, что гости кричали: «С Новым годом!», «С Новым годом!», «С Новым годом!»

----------


## ermakvp

Предлагаю такой конкурс. Идея возникла только сегодня, когда смотрел передачу "Битва экстрасенсов" - людей с паронормальными способностями.
Провести на корпоративе (для начала у себя на работе) Битву ЭКСТРАСЕКСОВ - людей с ПОРНОНОРМАЛЬНЫМИ способностями. Вызвать 5 желающих - мужчин.
-Конкурс1. По количеству участников поставить рюмки и у них на глазах наполнить: одну из бутылки с уксусом, а остальные - с водой, но заранее налить в обе бутылки водку. Затем ЭКСТРАСЕКСЫ отворачиваются, перемешиваем стопки и они, благодаря своим способностям по очереди должны указать в какой  уксус, затем взять другую и залпом выпить с закрытым носом. Представляете, как будет расти напряжение по мере приближения к последнему. Я думаю последний откажется – значит выбывает.
-Конкурс2. Выбрать одного гостя (лучше девушку), а участники должны угадать, какого цвета на ней…… например, трусики. Показывать необязательно, можно поверить на слово. Кто выбывает – выберет девушка.
-Конкурс3. По очереди участники с завязанными глазами определяют на ощупь, кого они щупали (по настроению коллектива можно подставлять только девушек и трогать только грудь, в этом случае можно подставить кого-то с «грудью Сердючки»)
-Конкурс4. Взять мешочек и собрать с каждого гостя, кто по сколько может. Кто мелочь, кто бумажные. Естественно, никто не оглашает, сколько бросил. Участники по очереди угадывают, сколько денег в мешке. Кто дальше всех от истины, тот выбывает.
Ну а победитель, как самый лучший ЭКСТРАСЕКС, самый везучий, в качестве приза берет собранную сумму и бежит в ближайший магазин за бутылкой (если денег не хватит – его проблемы, лучший ЭКСТРАСЕКС должен был это предвидеть.)
Можно добавить количество конкурсов, соответственно и участников. Если кто подкинет идею, буду благодарен

----------


## orsia

Моя песня Тигра и Коровы. Может, пригодится. Потап и  Настя "Не пара". http://files.mail.ru/FVD631

----------


## ermakvp

*Ёжик*,
Во-первых, я это адаптировал под коллектив у себя на работе, где народная мудрость "сколько водки ни возьми, все равно два раза бегать" - это 100% о нас (хотя сам я вообще не пью никакого спиртного). А завтра у меня корпоратив в ощадбанке и этой идеей я поделился с управляющей, она была в восторге со словами "Если меня будет щупать Головешко, то первое место ему обеспечено"
Да, естественно,  в незнакомом коллективе я этого делать не буду. В стопки налью воду, а под видом уксуса - водку(достанется только одному у частнику), а щупать можно только лицо и голову, а приз победителю - всё содержимое мешочка. Солво "трусики" можно заменить на "нижнее бельё". Надеюсь, в таком виде идея получит одобрение?
А в моём коллективе было даже такое. Когда закончилась водка, один пытался со всех собрать ещё хотя бы по 1 грн под видом нищего в виде танца. Затем он сбегал в магазин, хватило на 0,75. Из рук он эту бутылку не выпускал, а наливал только тому, кто отдавал фант (часы, мобилки, сережки...). Потом за возвращение фанта назначалось желание. Любое исполнялось без комплексов. Например, в открытое окно кричали "Господа, я дирктор женской бани!" Тот которому достался эротический танец, начал его исполнять один, а закончило человек пять, причем все разделись до трусов, а потом вообще их с одного сзади стянули до пола. Женщины в это время танцевали вокруг них, мотали по кругу на толпу серпантин и совали в трусы деньги, а после шутки со снятыми трусами все женщины с восторгом аплодировали. Зато потом на следующее утро главный стриптизер рассказывал, как жена дознавалась, откуда у них в постели деньги взялись. Так что, уважаемые коллеги, для моего коллектива первоначальный вариант моей задумки будет в самый раз. А если что то не так, давайте вместе придумаем, чем заменить конкурсы.

----------


## selenka07

лИхо празднует ваш коллектив:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> для моего коллектива первоначальный вариант моей задумки будет в самый раз.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Ну бывает иногда, что народ сам самое невинное развлечение превращает в стыдобу  :Vah: , видела много раз :wink:...
Ну хорошо вам погудеть! :wink:

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Всем привет и с ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!

Вы уж простите - дублирую из отчетов текст - здесь он тоже пригодится...
Для тех, у кого не вовсе темы ДОСТУП есть...
И еще раз ПРОСТИТЕ

Вот в тему моего конкурса "Боксерский поединок", тьфу ты черт ОБЩЕГО И ВСЕМИ ИЗВЕСТНОГО КОНКУРСА, сорри...

Снежная битва "Деда Мороза и Снегурочки":eek:
Два участника одевают новогодние варежки (синий-красный) и шлемы (ушки зайчика) 
Представляем их, нагнетаем обстановку... :Aga: 
1-й раунд - кто больше завяжет узлов на ленточках
2-1 раунд - два отрывных календаря - найти свое день рождение и вырвать
беру листки себе и говорю, что лично поздравлю с днюхой
3-й раунд - кто быстрее раскроет и достанет канфеты (баунти)
Развивать тему раундов можно до бесконечности...

Призы.  :flower: А в варежки я насыпал конфетти и участники после поединка бросали их на гостей - такое - посвящение в Новогоднее пространство...

И еще гадание: они загадали желание и бросили варежки вверх, а вот как упали они?:rolleyes:
- вверх пальцем - исполнится
- вниз - загадывайте еще одно, но другое...

С Новым годом Вас! Счастья, удачи и Заказчиков побогаче! :Ok:

----------


## Почему

Вчера ходила на театральный капустник. Была интересная сценка - укрощение Тигра.
Сразу скажу, что для тигра был такой костюм - дядя весьма субтильного телосложения , оранжевые лосинки, сверху что-то типа водолазки с большим капюшоном (сзади висел "мешочком"), сверху приделаны тигриные ушки, а прилегает к лицу плотненько - видимо вставлена резинка. (не знаю, понятно ли написала, стараюсь подробно, т.к. здесь есть прикол)

Под звуки "Парад-але" выходит укротитель, бьет хлыстом и на полусогнутых выходит Тигр. Задания выполняет несложные - сначала забирается на табуретку, изображает тигра, вставшего на задние лапы. Затем нужно прыгнуть через обруч (обруч затянут обычной газетой). Тигр убегает от укротителя, но тот все же одевает тигру на голову этот обруч. Затем барабанная дробь, укротитель объявляет "А теперь смертельный номер".(Перед этим тигра он загоняет на табуретку). При этом тигр испуганно трясется и пытается удрать. Это ему не удается (укротитель щелкает бичем)., затем подходит к тигру , берется за края капюшона и натягивает его себе на голову. Выглядит это как будто укротитель засунул голову в пасть тигру. 
Зал хохотал до слез. У меня 29-го корпоратив, хочу там такую сценку провести. В окончании можно надеть на тигра поводок (или предложить это сделать директору фирмы, как символ того что руководству все под силу) На что-то в этом роде...

----------


## snezanabaid

> Я уже три дня прокалбасил Дедом морозом и перепробывал шесть конкурсов


А мои Дед Мороз и снегурочка проводят весёлый хоровод под песню " В лесу родилась ёлочка" в исполнении группы Балаган ,при этом не просто ходят друг за другом, а по команде Снегурочки: по часовой стрелке, против, в центр, обратно, правая рука на левое плечо соседа и наоборот ,обнявшись за плечи ,за талию и т.д. Потом выбирают счастливчиков, для этого вначале праздника  к стульям приклеиваем 2 снежинки , их то и нужно найти ,что тут творится!!!! Все в поисках, когда снежинки найдены, счастливчики становятся капитанами коман Д.Мороза и Снегурки. Потом играют в хоккей с мячом , эстафета -кто быстрее мячик прокатит. :Ok: Вчера играли, так еле-еле клюшки отобрала у хоккеистов.
Вторая игра тоже эстафетного плана, 2 команды , превращаемся в Санту и раскладываем подарки в носочки ,при этом едем на олене(на голову рожки надели, нагруднички), пролазим в дымоход(обруч спортивный) и кладём угощение (конфеты бутафорские) в носочки. Здорово проходит.

----------


## noroha

Наверное просто и гениально.Две команды, две клюшки, два шарика и финишная-стул.Кто быстрей из команд с первого до последнго поочереди обогнёт финишную и передаст клюшку другому.

----------


## fedorscope

Адаптировал известную игру "Принесите мне..."

Назвал её "Тигриная охота"
Вызываю тех, кто чувствует себя тигром или тигрицей, прошу оборудовать себе логово-засаду(сесть на стул). Прежде, чем бросаться за добычей, изобразить стартовую тигриную позу(тут кто на что горазд), и...
- Тигры охотятся на... (кусочек апельсина, хлеб, стопочку и т.д.)
Пока бегают, убираем одно "логово", и так до победы одного тигра.

----------


## Гудимка

> Адаптировал известную игру "Принесите мне..."


Я тоже вчера провела на корпоративе, что - то вроде такой игры. но только барышни мои носили предметы, и бокал вина, и бутерброд, который потом скормили тигрятам (мужчинам, которых выбирали сами), затем галстук принесли.Остались в итоге три, остальные выбыли. Я раздала им шапки тигриные, пояснила, что мы выбрали лучших укротительниц. А теперь они должны привести тигров и "укротить" их в танце. Люди были в основном взрослые, но очень весёлые! Зажгли по полной! все затем выбрали лучшую укротительницу и ей вручили приз!!! И ещё абсолютно согласна с тем, что люди идут на праздник зажигать, веселится, а не думать над интеллектуальными вопросами. обычно на таких праздниках провожу конкурсы, переодевания практически нет, но вчера... наряжались во всю! Короче гости отрывались  по полной!!! Переодевались в звёзд эстрады, обозначили это как "Голубой огонёк".

----------


## snezanabaid

> Наверное просто и гениально.Две команды, две клюшки, два шарика и финишная-стул.Кто быстрей из команд с первого до последнго поочереди обогнёт финишную и передаст клюшку другому.
> __________________


Совершенно верно, :Ok:  элементарная эстафета  :Aga: ,только мячики у меня надувные, размером с арбузы, если взять маленькие-неудобно, закатятся под стол ,полвечера искать будете!:smile:

----------


## Почему

> только мячики у меня надувные, размером с арбузы, если взять маленькие-неудобно, закатятся под стол ,полвечера искать будете!


А я что-то уперлась в надувные шарики ... теннисные мячики ... Думаю, все же разлетиться или укатиться под столы Не конкурс а суматоха сплошная будет. А все на поверхности! Спасибки! :Aga:

----------


## Eralashka

> _Вот хочу сделать прощание со старым годом-нравится идея прощания с какими то проблемами и складывания их в маленький мешок-навсегда... Не могу придумать,через что решить образы этих "проблем"( Писать на листочках и потом сжигать- долго,опасно и не совсем для 1-го застолья подходит...Складывать,что ни попадя-конфеты,фрукты в мешок со стола- вообще ни к чему,не понятно,что общего у всег этого с проблемами уходящего года... Подумала положить какие-то фишки перед тарелочками и на них загадать позже-не вариант,что они вообще доживут на своем месте до тоста( А вот хочется сделать такое прощание!..._
> Вероника, есть в психологических тренингах задание избавится от старого, ненужного и неприятного, можно написав об этом на листочке и порвав его!!! А мы в прошлом году,на корпоративе, писали всё плохое,  что не взяли бы с собой в Новый год! А затем торжественно рвали и бросали в мусорный мешок!!!На уровне подсознания, я думаю, хороший ход и полезный одновременно! В начале праздника избавились от негативного и можно уже веселиться и желать друг другу, радости, любви, веселья и так далее.


Я тоже думала как бы это лучше сделать... И пришло в голову, что если, попросить наполнить бокалы, а теперь вспомнить все то нехорошее с чем вы не хотелы бы перешагнуть порог Нового года, и предложить каждому проститься с этим негативом, с помощью символической чаши. Каждому  подойти и слить негатив в эту чашу. А потом торжественное... (вот это наверно не для любой компании) задабривание "белого друга" этой самой адской смесью:biggrin: больше пока в голову ничего не пришло... Давайте подумаем вместе :flower:

----------


## марина С

> Тот которому достался эротический танец, начал его исполнять один, а закончило человек пять, причем все разделись до трусов, а потом вообще их с одного сзади стянули до пола. Женщины в это время танцевали вокруг них, мотали по кругу на толпу серпантин и совали в трусы деньги, а после шутки со снятыми трусами все женщины с восторгом аплодировали.


ОГО!
не, ребята, такое не по мне!
это полная  :Jopa:

----------


## katenaev

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Выкладываю веселый конкурс. Он не мой, но на форуме я его не встречала. Можно адаптировать для любого праздника.                                                                                                      А давайте вспомним, год какого животного мы встречаем? (тигра) а кто из присутствующих родился под знаком тиргра?
Тигренок, скажи нам, пожалуйста, кто по твоему мнению является самым артистичным гостем. Я прошу вас выйти сюда. Выбирайте себе напарника.

Я попрошу, чтобы вы вошли в роль и показали нам как сидит…

Итак, внимание, покажите нам, 
как сидит Пчела на цветке Вы пчела, стул цветок- показывайте, ну что ж, замечательно.
А теперь покажите нам как сидит Председатель экзаменационной комиссии.
А теперь покажите нам как сидит Любимая собачка. Молодцы. Здорово.
А теперь покажите нам, как же удается сидеть Космонавту в невесомости
А сейчас продемонстрируйте нам, пожалуйста, как сидит Наездница на лошади.
А теперь покажите нам, как сидит Наказанный Буратино
А теперь покажите пожалуйста Птичку, которая сидит и высиживает яйца. Молодцы!
Ну и напоследок, самое сложное и актуальное на сегодняшний день, покажите нам тигра, который пытается сидеть в клетке.
 Вот нарезки к нему- всегда весело проходит   http://files.mail.ru/R2YGK6

----------


## diogen

> Я попрошу, чтобы вы вошли в роль и показали нам как сидит…
> 
> Итак, внимание, покажите нам,
> как сидит Пчела на цветке Вы пчела, стул цветок- показывайте, ну что ж, замечательно.
> А теперь покажите нам как сидит Председатель экзаменационной комиссии.
> А теперь покажите нам как сидит Любимая собачка. Молодцы. Здорово.
> А теперь покажите нам, как же удается сидеть Космонавту в невесомости
> А сейчас продемонстрируйте нам, пожалуйста, как сидит Наездница на лошади.
> А теперь покажите нам, как сидит Наказанный Буратино
> ...


Финал то какой..? Ой-ёй..Вот об этом я всё время и говорю...

----------


## snezanabaid

> ОГО!
> не, ребята, такое не по мне!
> это полная


Да уж.....предел какой-то должен быть ,у меня на корпоративке тигры должны были снять с себя цветные резинки под стриптизную музычку, так один так в кураж вошёл что скинул пиджак ,ему поаплодировали, он начал растёгивать рубаху.....тут я в микрофон говорю: "Браво ,но вы забыли ,тигры на арене шкуру не снимают!" и остановила музыку. Вот и всё, а если бы я его поддержала то точно бы разделся. НО это уже слишком, должно быть всё красиво и культурно, а главное БЕЗ ПОШЛОСТИ!!!

----------


## марина С

путешествие во времени. 
*путешествие в детство.*
вот небольшой фрагмент.

*Все мы с вами взрослые, 
солидные, серьёзные,
Но в праздничные дни
нам очень, очень хочется
Снова стать детьми.
Чтоб добрый Дедушка Мороз 
Мешок нам радости принёс.
Второй мешок – со смехом,
А третий – чтоб с успехом!
Чтобы свою печаль-тоску 
Сложить скорей в мешок ему.
Пусть он всё это соберёт
И в лес с собою унесёт.

И в эту волшебную 
Новогоднюю ночь 
мы вместе с вами совершим невероятное
путешествие во времени, 
вернёмся в своё детство. Согласны?

Итак, путешествие начинается!

А перед дальней дорогой 
мы предлагаем наполнить бокалы 
и выпить за удачу!
Ведь она нам нужна везде и всегда –
И на работе, и в личных делах,
И, конечно, в дороге.

Пусть удачу вам подарит Новый год,
Сложные решит задачи.
И успех с собою принесёт,
Счастье и любовь в придачу.
Счастливого,  пути!

Муз.пауза. шатунов «Детство»

Дорогие дети вас прошу не разбредаться,
А поближе всем держаться.
Здесь вам будет интересно: 
Ждут вас конкурсы и песни.

Вот и первая разминка –
Вам продолжить без запинки
Те стихи, что я для вас.
Прочитаю здесь сейчас.
я начну,  вы – продолжайте,
Хором, дружно отвечайте.

На дворе снежок идёт, 
скоро праздник….новый год!
Мягко светятся иголки, 
хвойный дух идёт от …елки.
Ветви тихо шелестят, 
бусы яркие… блестят.
И качаются игрушки, 
разноцветные .. хлопушки.
Ну и ёлка, что за диво, 
как нарядна, как … красива!
Ярко вспыхнули на ней 
сотни крошечных … огней.

Задание усложняется, 
Переходим к новогодней викторине – за каждый правильный ответ, вы получаете фишку. 
Кто наберёт больше всех фишек, тот получит приз!

как зовут Деда Мороза в Америке.......................Санта Клаус
какой  огонь холодный?......................................Бенгальский
как летом в дом зиму принести?............Включить холодильник
какая ягода летом горькая, 
а зимой сладкая?......................................Рябина
как называется стихотворение 
«Однажды в студёную, зимнюю пору»?..........крестьянские дети
а кто написал это стихотворение?...........................Некрасов
что растёт корнем вверх?.......................................Сосулька
каким гребнем голову не расчешешь?....................Петушиным
назовите имя мужчины преклонного возраста, 
он очень щедрый, одет по моде 
«Зима-2007»......................................................Дед Мороз
молочный продукт, поддерживающий 
температуру зимы, но употребляемый 
во все времена года?.................................мороженное
традиционный танец, исполняемый 
в зимнее время вокруг лесной красавицы?................Хоровод
дерево без листьев, вокруг которого 
в зимнее время исполняется традиционный танец.............Ёлка 
фотомодель с русою косою, всегда 
участвующая в зимних праздниках, 
которая появляется в сопровождении 
того самого мужчины преклонного возраста, 
очень щедрого, одетого по моде «Зима-2010»............снегурочка.
вместительный предмет, который 
всегда под Новый год приносит тот самый мужчина 
преклонного возраста, которого сопровождает 
фотомодель с русою косою	...............................мешок Д.М.
жидкость с огромным количеством 
пузырьков, которая употребляется 
во внутрь в момент радости...............................Шампанское.

А теперь подведём итоги нашей викторины.
Победитель провозглашает тост


Ох, и зимушка-зима,
Много снега намела!
Не пора ли нам, друзья,
Поиграть в самую детскую игру «Снежки»?

Приглашаются 2 команды.
Игра «Снежки»


Вспомните, чего вы, будучи детьми, 
больше всего, ожидали от праздника?
Да-да, угощения, подарков и сладостей. 
Вот и сегодня милые, дети, 
для вас приготовлено угощение – 
праздничный пирог, 
да не простой, а с сюрпризом.

выносится рисованный пирог, "разрезанный на кусочки"
на обороте кусочков нарисованы предсказания:
Машина
Сердце
Конфета – сладкая жизнь (2 шт)
Горн – слава
Часы – перемена жизни
Ключ – новая квартира
Солнце – успех
Книга – знания
Письмо – известие
Копейка – к богатству
Маска – знакомство
Кораблик – круиз
молния – испытания
подарок – сюрприз (3 шт.)
Бокал – вытянувший произносит тост

далее можно приглашать получивших "кусочки пирога" с каким-нибудь предсказанием для участия в игрвх.
например:

А теперь, попрошу обладателей 
кусочков пирога с сюрпризом 
выйти сюда, в центр зала, 
где вас и ожидает ваш сюрприз.

Игра. 

Прошу обратить внимание, 
что сюрпризы на этом не закончены 
и те, кому выпала сладкая жизнь, 
по праву получат эту сладкую жизнь 
в полном объёме

Ведущий показывает конфеты. Выходят обладатели карточек «Сладкой жизни»
Игра «Конфетки-бараночки».


а закончить программу можно так:

Вот и подходит к концу наше путешествие во времени. 
И на память о нём нужно что-то оставить. 
У меня предложение – вот на этих воздушных шарах 
собрать автографы всех присутствующих в этом зале.
Игра-автограф «Привет из детства»


Друзья, нам пора возвращаться в настоящее время. 
Мы прощаемся с детством и машем ему рукой.
Муз.Заставка «Куда уходит детство..»
*

----------


## snezanabaid

> Финал то какой..? Ой-ёй..Вот об этом я всё время и говорю


А может финалом тут пустить типа того: а теперь покажите как вы сидите за столом и наполняете бокальчики????Хотя.....надо думать, нарезочки то неплохие! :Ok:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> путешествие во времени. 
> *путешествие в детство.*
> вот небольшой фрагмент.


Марина, а стихов не много? по-моему трудно такое количество на слух воспринять...




> Все мы с вами взрослые, 
> солидные, серьёзные,
> Но в праздничные дни
> нам очень, очень хочется
> Снова стать детьми. 
> 
> Вот и первая разминка –
> Вам продолжить без запинки


Такое лучше прозой гооврить а не рифмованными словами...  :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## Kescha

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

добрый вечер всем!а правда общаться хочется!!!я не тамада и не ведущая,но сколько себя помню,я вырезала,собирала,переписывала всякие поздравления.старалась найти для каждого именинника подходящее,только для него поздравление.так что у меня опыта никакого нет и нечем делиться.А ОБЩАТьСЯ МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСь!!!наш племянник год назад нас пригласил на регистрацию его брака.тесный круг,только близкие люди.после регистрации -отметить это событие в кафе.для меня ,если у человека событие(как день варенья и ...)мне хочется сделать для него что-то приятное( порыв моей души ).,ну и чтобы весело прошло время.я приготовила "КОРЗИНКУ-ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ "(овощи,фрукты).взято с форума и сейчас очень подходящии момент сказать СПАСИБО всем чей я материал использовала!!!!потом прочитала стих-е " семья "и подарила 3 ключика(всё было сделано своими руками) сказав такую речь.: "...3 ключика-любовь,уважение,доверие-от семейного счастья,которые надо беречь как зеницу ока.,а потеря одного из ключиков грозит потере семейного счастья ".и ещё получилось такое стих-е ( личное )для жениха.это связано с моментами из его жизни....
" в одной сибирской деревеньке,
недалеко от " падуна ",
точнее 8 киломметров-идя пешком
ты попадёшь туда
у молодой мамаши МИЛИ
и ШУРИКА отца
родился,в мае,долгожданный хлопчик-ВОВЧИК
защитник мамы и помощник для отца.
он помогал везде: и маме в доме,
и в поле заменял отца.
особенно звать любил, по просьбе мамы-
к столу поужинать отца.
и вот однажды,после работы
заснул отец,нераздеваясь у огня
наш крошка сын пошёл к отцу
(незабыв взять ложку ) и сказал("и в этот момент он ударяет отца по лбу этой ложкой"-комментарий)
" вставай,отец-еда уже готова! ".
шли годы-закончена учёба,
и служба в армии осталась позади
и началась одна,одна работа-
без девушки и без любви.
но был настойчив,наш ВОЛОДЯ
искал её-любовь свою- везде...
и встретил он девчонку в интернете
и сразу полюбил её.
ТАНЮ быстро покорил и душой своей пленил
и в итоге во дворец
в летний день ввёл под венец.
там их быстро окрутили.,
союз брачный освятили,
большого счастья пожелали,
золотом окольцевали. "(концовка не моя )

Добавлено через 3 минуты
ЕЩЁ РАЗ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЧЕЙ МАТЕРИАЛ Я ИСПОЛъЗОВАЛА (не устану это повторять !!!)

----------


## skomorox

*katenaev*,



> А теперь покажите нам, как сидит Наказанный Буратино


ну, и как это гости изображают??? Расскажите!

----------


## shoymama

> ну, и как это гости изображают??? Расскажите!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*shoymama*,
 Наверное, под стульчиком, типа в чулане....:wink:           Я на детских Мальвина, теперь чуланом многих пугаю!

----------


## Надюха 79

> Дорогие форумчане! У меня образовался новогодний банкет на 3 часа с ветеранами. С бабулечками и дедулечками ещё не приходилось работать, как-то больше с молодёжью! Вот и не знаю, чем бы их удивить? Кроме частушек, кадрили и Барыни больше ничего на ум не йдёт. У кого есть опыт работы с ветеранами, пожскажите,пожалуйста, какие бы конкурсы с ними провести, чтобы не скучно было и не в напряг? Заранее благодарю...))


По работе сталкиваюсь с бабулечками и дедулечками,так вот на той недели они делились со мной впечатлениями (были в восторге) от беспроигрышной лотереи ( с веселой подводкой для приза), которую им провели на праздновании Нового года.Попробуйте.

----------


## noroha

Ещё с бабулями можно провести , любой песенный конкурс , ну типа песни про зиму или про авто. А если есть возможность то можно сделать нарезку начала или проигрыша песен прошлых лет или детских и устроить для них угадай мелодию .
Вот выкладываю не совсем то , но может пригодитсся кому.
http://files.mail.ru/ESU28Z

----------


## никанора

шуточныйЗастольный гороскоп к Новому году.
       Из журнала  «Подружка»- И. Ермолаева.

Вниманию мужчин и дам!  Я вам совет хороший дам –
Как по науке надо пить,  Чтобы здоровью не вредить.

Те, кто рожден под знаком ОВНА,
К спиртному «дышат» очень ровно!
Но, лишнее залив в желудки,
Свершают странные поступки.
А посему совет один:
Не смешивайте разных вин!

Пьянеет медленно ТЕЛЕЦ,
А перепьет -
тут всем конец!
Чтоб не случился перебор,
Его включите... в общий хор!
Тогда он не опасен людям -
Телец наш песни очень любит!

Вот БЛИЗНЕЦЫ
пьют очень мало,
Они же интеллектуалы!
Поговорить и пообщаться -
Зачем тут, право, напиваться!
И дозы малые вина
Их удовлетворят сполна!

У РАКОВ есть
такие сложности -
Им можно пить,
но с осторожностью!
Совет им - пива избегать,
Токай и рислинг потреблять.
Ведь психика у них ранимая,
И со спиртным несовместимая.

ЛЬВУ алкоголь на сердце давит
И меру соблюдать заставит.
Чтоб сохранить авторитет,
Лев скажет пиву с водкой «Нет».
Мы Льва судить не будем строго,
Ведь в праздник можно - но немного!

Как водка действует на ДЕВ?
Они, каноны все презрев,
 Свое здоровье берегут 
И, в общем, очень мало пьют! 
Сухие вина вместо терпких
 Их организм прекрасно терпит!

ВЕСЫ с друзьями выпьют вместе,
 Поддерживая равновесье. 
Но после бурного веселья 
Грозит им тяжкое похмелье! 
Проста причина «неполадки» 
-Весы закусывают... сладким!

Всегда спокойный СКОРПИОН
Бывает редко опьянен.
 Свою.он дозу четко знает
 И редко «злоупотребляет».
Шампанское, токай, мускат 
-Он в винах ценит аромат!

СТРЕЛЕЦ умеет веселиться, 
Он Диониса не боится. 
Он тяготеет к крепким винам,
Но выпивший- совсем невинный!
Хотим его предостеречь,
Что надо печень поберечь!

Мы говорить
не будем много
Про выпившего КОЗЕРОГА.
Опасность спиться не грозит,
Его спасает... аппетит!
Для Козерога, это ясно,
Вино не больше, чем лекарство

А вот наш славный ВОДОЛЕЙ
И рифма просится - «Налей!»
Хотя опасен сей процесс,
Но помогает сбросить стресс.
И помнить надо непременно
Про свою нервную систему.


Гурманы РЫБЫ, выпивая, 
Все к дегустации склоняют.
 Им помнить следует всегда,
 Что водка это не вода! 
Не пейте крепких вин и пива,
 И праздники пройдут красиво! 

Так выпьем же, друзья, за то,
Чтоб чаще накрывался стол,
Чтобы для встречи повод был,
И каждый  сколько надо пил.
А также сколько хочет ел -
Ничуть при этом не толстел!
Чтоб Новый год
для знаков всех
Принес удачу и успех!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Думаю что этот материал поможет кому нибудь при проведении предстоящих праздников. Спасибо автору. А финал можно изменять. Например: 
А ЮБИЛЕЙ
для знаков всех
Принес удачу и успех!

----------


## nassi

> Ольчегг[/B]]Девочки, вчера написала застольную сказочку. Выкладываю. Вдруг кому-то пригодится. Может будут проблемы с падежами и со временами... просто позднее время, не обращайте внимания. А так будет очень интересно узнать ваше мнение
> Новогодняя сказка
> Новый год- «Ура»
> Дед Мороз – «С вами я еще не пил?»
> Снегурочка – «Сколько можно!»
> Шампанское - «Ща, как ударю в голову»
> Елка – «Я вся горю»
> Подарок – «Я весь ваш»
> Салют – Бах! Ба-бах!
> ...


Спасибо за сказку.Если не против воспользуюсь.

----------


## марина С

> Марина, а стихов не много? по-моему трудно такое количество на слух воспринять...
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от марина С 
> Все мы с вами взрослые,
> солидные, серьёзные,
> Но в праздничные дни
> нам очень, очень хочется
> Снова стать детьми.
> ...


 я выставила *фрагмент* одного из моих корпоративов.
причем, если заметили, совсем небольшой. это - "нарезки" из сценария.
там была и проза , только зачем её выставлять?
прозу каждый привносит от себя, как чувствует, как умеет, как и что хочет сказать.
а то, чем я поделилась, может быть пищей к размышлению.
Вашему в том числе.

ну, а если внимательно читать, то то представленном мной материале и стихотворного текста не очень-то и много. так... фразочки. :Aga: 

а по поводу стихотворного текста у меня свое мнение: то кто не может (не хочет) говорить прозой - говорит стихотворным текстом,  кто не умеет или не хочет говорить стихами - говорит прозой.. главное уметь владеть вниманием публики.
a это уже это совсем не зависит от того, говоришь ли ты прозой или стихами.
 :flower:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> я выставила *фрагмент* одного из моих корпоративов.
> причем, если заметили, совсем небольшой. это - "нарезки" из сценария.
> там была и проза , только зачем её выставлять?
> прозу каждый привносит от себя, как чувствует, как умеет, как и что хочет сказать.
> а то, чем я поделилась, может быть пищей к размышлению.
> Вашему в том числе.
> 
> ну, а если внимательно читать, то то представленном мной материале и стихотворного текста не очень-то и много. так... фразочки.
> 
> ...


Марина, я и сама очень даже поэзию уважаю... и говорить стихотворным текстом тоже умею... Например "И светится Вселенная, пока свет женщины расплескан...." - одно из моих любимых поэтических начал женских юбилеев... но именно *поэтических* 

А фразы типа: "Вот и первая разминка – Вам продолжить без запинки" это так... не поэзия.. поэтому лучше подобные вещи гооврить прозой... это мое мнение, написано было ни в обиду  :smile:  :Aga:

----------


## noroha

Ну ребята каждому своё.Но я люблю побратимость, и если люди моего склада ума или моего восприятия есть в зале то имено на них я делаю львиную или тигриную часть праздника .Кстати сегодня на корпаративе сделал перетанцовку от каждой каманды . Они всё повтаряли за своими капитанами , под разные треки ,, была просто бомба.

----------


## Raisska

Дорогие форумчане! с Новым годом вас!

Хлоп!.. И шампанского струя, звеня,
Вливается в бокалы.
И чтобы все успеть сказать
Осталось времени так мало...
Я в этот миг хочу Вам пожелать
Улыбок, радости и счастья.
И пусть все Ваши беды и ненастья
покинут Вас,
Как уходящий старый год...
И все плохое
В этот час
Пускай же вместе с ним уйдет!
Зажгите свечи!..
Вслушайтесь в хрустальный звон бокала,
Вы слышите? - уже звенят колокола!..
А это значит, что уже Начало!
И Новый Год вступил в свои права.
Что Вам могу еще сказать?..
Пусть Новый Год Вам принесет
Все то, чего себе желаете Вы сами.
Я лишь хочу, чтоб научились Вы мечтать,
Поверили в счастливую Удачу
И в Радость, Счастье и Любовь под небесами.


Да, Новый Год вошел в Ваш дом!
И хоть Вы вовсе ни при чем 
Я все же Вас хочу поздравить
И этот стих на память Вам оставить...
Я поздравляю Вас особым родом -
С волшебной датой! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## selenka07

может, кому пригодится:
АрТигра: С закрытыми глазами два участника (ДВЕ КОМАНДЫ)рисуют тигра, только без усов и без хвоста. А потом усы и хвост на липучке пытаются приделать, ориентируясь лишь на крики болельщиков  «Уффффффф!!!» и «Ф-ХХФ!» Чем ближе игрок к нужному месту, тем громче кричит команда.

Тигриная тропа: по комнате расставляем препятствия, протягиваем веревки и пр. Тот, кто играет, должен как следует запомнить все, потому что ему сейчас завяжут глаза.  После того как глаза завязали – надо пройти тропой тигра. Но тихонько все предметы мы убираем и наслаждаемся телодвижениями «охотника» - так же как любопытные тигры, которые часами могут наблюдать за действиями людей.

Тигрототем: В обруч кладется куча предметов (сто?)– простых форм. Все накрывается платком. И все садятся вокруг обруча и пытаются сконструировать под платком себе Тигра.. Руки вынимать из под платка до окончания игры нельзя! Потом обязательно сфоткать – хоть на мобильник – это ваш тотем года!

Каждый может стать тигром! Набираем кучу липких листочков – стикеров. Раздаем каждому участнику. Теперь становимся как для игры в ручеек. И начинаем играть как в ручеек. Только цель игры вот какая: нужно стать как можно больше похожим на тигра.  Каждому пробегающему пытаемся налепить наклеечку, и игра кончается тогда, когда все стикеры закончатся. А выиграет тот, кто больше будет похож шкурой стикеровой на тигра!

Подобная игра: раздать всем оранжевые, темные и белые стикеры, и на стене две команды пытаются выложить кАк мозаикой тигра. Чей тигр шире улыбается – тому приз. Но это условие про улыбку не говорить до конца игры.

МОЯ ТЕРРИТОРИЯ! Все знают, что тигры – одиночки и не терпят компании, и даже родственников не очень жалут. Поэтому все сидят вкруг за столом и по порядку: Один наливает, другой выпивает третий занюхивает, четвертый закусывает, пятого уносят – и так до тех пор, пока один не останется. 

ОДЫ ТИГРУ

Тигрище!
Владыка года десятого!
Тебя восхваляем, тебя, полосатого!
Ты храбр и силен, величав, грациозен,
Красив ты и быстр и немножечко грозен
Ты друг нам  и брат, мы с тобой одной крови
Так дай же нам счастья, здоровья, любови!



О, полосатый начальник Игры
Как вы богаты, милы и щедры!
Дивной тигриной полны красоты
С нового года мы с вами на ты!
Эх, разыграемся, ох, разойдемся
Крепко обнимемся, громко смеемся
Тяпну шампанского, крикну я гордо:
КАК МЕНЯ ЛЮБИТ ТИГРИНАЯ МОРДА!!!


Напитки:
Тигровый микс  «Бенгальский Тигр» : рюмочка коньяка чередуется с рюмочкой апельсинового сока – такая очередь рюмочек выстраивается к каждому едоку. После того, как выпьете все «полоски», вам наверняка захочется порычать и попрыгать

Тигровый микс  «Амурский Тигр» : рюмочка коньяка чередуется с рюмочкой апельсинового сока  плюс добавляется еще белая полоска – рюмочка водочки – и такая очередь рюмочек выстраивается к каждому праздникующему.

Тигровый микс  «Белый Тигр» : рюмочка черной водки чередуется с рюмочкой белой водки – и также  очередь рюмочек

Полный текст здесь: http://lyssymussu.ru/primus/index.php?showtopic=6202

----------


## Инна Р.

> Марина, я и сама очень даже поэзию уважаю... и говорить стихотворным текстом тоже умею... Например "И светится Вселенная, пока свет женщины расплескан...." - одно из моих любимых поэтических начал женских юбилеев... но именно поэтических


Вика, не в качестве подкола, а действительно любопытно - и что есть спрос на *поэтические*  юбилеи? И предупреждаешь ли ты клиентов, что юбилей будет *поэтический?*

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Вика, не в качестве подкола, а действительно любопытно - и что есть спрос на *поэтические*  юбилеи? И предупреждаешь ли ты клиентов, что юбилей будет *поэтический?*


Инна, честно не знаю есть ли такой спрос... поэтичесими юбилеями никогда не занималась. Себе точно такой бы не хотела...  "И светится Вселенная, пока..." - однажды брала это стихотворение на начало юбилея... именно на *НАЧАЛО* и не более... привела эти строки в качестве примера того, что я считаю поэзией... а от рифмованных строчек типа "Вот и первая разминка – Вам продолжить без запинки" вообще стараюсь в своей работе уходить, говорю подобные вещи прозой  :Aga:  :Aga: :smile:

----------


## ruslava

ха... не знаю в какую тему написать... или сюда, или в тему: конкурсы, которых проводить не нада... а  может кому-то и понравятся... люди разные...

на  первом корпоративе (90чел.) подошел парень. Молодой. высокий, симпатичный. Представился, и сказал, что мы, мол, коллеги, что он тоже тамада!!!(а кто сейчас не тамада!!!???) и попросил разрешения провести несколько конкурсов.

*конкурс 1:*
Вывел из-за стола мальчик-девочка - 10 пар
Текст: представьте, что под столом лежит воображаемый ПУПСИК вам нужно его поцеловать в разные места, но чур, не повторяться... назовите место, в которое вы целуете воображаемого пупсика. Все называли кто во что горазд, сначала приличные, потом в разные...
А теперь посмотрите на соседа слева и поцелуйте его в то место, которое назвали...
Короче, ха-ха-ха!!!

*Конкурс 2:*
Вызвал 3 пары: самых смелых
Текст дословно:
Я надеюсь, что все ЧПОКАЛИСЬ? (у меня после этих слов отвисла челюсть:eek:)
Ну людям некуда деваться, сказали что  :Aga: 
Ну теперь вы должны показать позы для чпока, но чур, не повторяться!

Ну и началось... осталось только снять трусы, и чпокаться, а пусть все 90 чел смотрят.

Это новое поколение ведущих, господа! а вы тут про культуру...

----------


## Ильич

> Я надеюсь, что все ЧПОКАЛИСЬ?


Мы на тамадее все переччпокались.. Олала олала ЧПОК!

Урод конечно. ПОЭТОМУ. Конкурсы проводит тот кто получает деньги. Остальные в САД!

----------


## ruslava

не, Иллич, в таких позах как ола-ла ола-ла не чпокаются...:biggrin:

----------


## snezanabaid

> Ну теперь вы должны показать позы для чпока, но чур, не повторяться!


Да....уж.....современный подход видать ,как говорится культура так и прет, жесть!!!

----------


## shoymama

Я уже налетала и теперь не разрешаю проводить. Иногда говорю что-то типа: платят за работу мне, если работать будете Вы, то придется с Вами делиться. Мне это нафиг не надо. Если умные - понимают, что шучу и отваливают. Если дураки - принимают за... правду и тоже отваливают.
С очень пьяными нее объясняюсь вообще, говорю : "потом" и жду, когда заснут в салате.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Вот попалась песня для юбиляра. Я ее когда-то просто лепила из того, что было.

На мотив «Шаланды , полные кефали»
1.Всем нашим дружным коллективом на юбилей к тебе пришли.
И именинника застали в порядке полной красоты!
В отличной форме и достойный, он строг и мил, хорош собой.
И хоть уже увы, не двадцать -все также молод он душой

ПРИПЕВ:Мы споем совсем не про Одессу
Для Вована мы сейчас споем
День рожденья твой мы с интересом
По моряцкой теме проведем

2.Желаем дальше жить не зная тревог, печалей и забот,
И чтоб любимая работа спасала от мирских забот
Когда пойдешь домой с картошкой ,чтоб не встречался хулиган
И вор, мелькнувший черной кошкой, чтоб не залез к  тебе в карман
ПРИПЕВ:Мы споем совсем не про Одессу
Для Вована мы сейчас споем
И хотим, чтобы твоя зарплата
Разрасталась шире день за днем

3.Как хор взбесившихся лягушек, мы так старательно поем
Мы даже можем прийти в баню, и хочешь, спинку, блин, потрем!
Ты для собак любимый дядя, полна машина ПЕДИ ГРИ,
Придем мы завтра к тебе в гости, ты нас солянкой накорми…
ПРИПЕВ: И опять поем не про Одессу
Для Вована мы сейчас споем
 День рожденья так  мы твой отметим,
 Похмелять нас будешь день за днем!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
На мотив "Раз, два, три,калина..."
1. Выставляй напитки, ___________
Угощенья не жалей
Твоя очередь настала
Отмечать свой юбилей

ПРИПЕВ: _____________, раз, два, три калина
Будь всегда счастлива
Будь веселой молодой
_________________, раз, два, три калина
Будь всегда красива
Рядом мы всегда всегда с тобой!

2.Поздравляем с Днем Рожденья
Ты цвети, как вешний сад
Пожелать тебе здоровья
Будет каждый нынче рад!

ПРИПЕВ: тот-же

3. Мы куплеты долго пели
Нас пора остановить
А хозяйке юбилея
За столы нас пригласить…

ПРИПЕВ: _________________, раз, два, поздравляем
Счастья тебе желаем
Долго жить и не тужить
___________________, раз, два, улыбайся
Такой оставайся!
Будем жить и не тужить!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

В уходящем году на новогодних корпоративах проводила игру в перестраивалки "С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!"...  (игра по типу "Перловки") Напоминаю суть: приглашаю в центр зала участников, даю им в руки по одной букве из набора.. Читаю подводку.. задача участников - с буквами в руках перестроиться так, чтобы читалось нужное слово.. у публики  был такой восторг... живо реагировали, прошло все легко и под веселую музычку... Поэтому решила срочно сочинить перестраивалки и в юбилейном духе... Сочинилось :smile:

*Игра-перестраивалка «С юбилеем!»*

На чудесном юбилее,
Именинник всех… *МИЛЕЕ*

От земли и до небес
Растет из поздравлений… *ЛЕС*

По рюмке- другой сегодня  пригубим,
И все за  того, кого сильно… *ЛЮБИМ* 

А на закуску с собой  принесли,
Рябчиков, ананас, полезные *МЮСЛИ*

После рюмки -  любой твой  каприз,
Даже «Цыганочку» спляшем на…* БИС*

И вновь для тебя слов не жалея,
Крикнем все вместе (И.О.) *С ЮБИЛЕЕМ*!

----------


## olanik

Привет всем! 
Начну с благодарности всем, кто принял участие в помощи подготовки игрового блока медицинской тематики. 
У меня все прошло здорово. Это был игровой блок у медиков, но проводила и на других корпоративках, все прошло ок
Сразу скажу, писать тексты не умею, говорю импровизируя. Так что общий вид.



Выход медсестры.

Медсестра зачитывает приказ:
«По приказу Министерства Здравоохранения от 25.12.2009 года №23223322 необходимо произвести срочную вакцинацию от предполагаемой эпидемии Тигриного гриппа. Производить вакцинацию после проведения профилактических мероприятий, направленных на выявление общего соматического состояния пациентов.»
-	Внимание, сразу оговорим прейскурант, услуги платные, бесплатная только прививка:
1.	Право выбора места укола – 100 руб.
2.	Замена старой иглы на новую – 50 руб.
3.	Подготовка пациента к прививке путем спиртовой очистки организма – 100 руб.
4.	Дутьё воздухом на место укола после укола – 100 руб.
5.	Лечебный сон в салате после вакцинации – 200 руб.
6.	Отказ от прививки – 5000 руб.
В качестве бонуса для вакцинированных - кодирование от поноса и установка дополнительных запоров – только сегодня не 52 руб. как раньше, а всего 51руб.99коп.!
Вопрос – кто безумно боится врачей? (доброволец одевает мед. халат, повязку, далее ассистирует, помогает, раздает витаминки и т.д.)

 «ТОМОГРАФИЯ»
-Ну что же для начала проведем томографию на новейшем оборудовании, которое не только позволяет выводить данные на компьютер, но и позволяет услышать мысли пациента.
(проводится по принципу «шляпы», только вместо шляпы можно использовать дуршлаг, обмотанный разноцветными проводами и железками) 

«Температура» (гигантский градусник)
-	Далее, методом зрительного анализа отберем с коллегой тех, кто внешне напоминает абсолютно здорового человека, т.е. весел, бодр и в меру трезв. (10-15чел)
(Здесь помощь ассистента необходима, так как он хорошо знает своих коллег, то может пригласить участников и сам) 
По кругу, передавая из подмышки в подмышку, стараясь не уронить, пациенты «меряют температуру» под музыку. При остановке муз. фрагмента тот у кого оказывается градусник выбывает отправляясь на срочное лечение (50г+витаминка) 
«Спиртометр»
Вот они самые здоровые, крепенькие! (5чел) Как себя чувствуете? Что-то мне кажется, что здесь кто-то пил?! Учтите, прививка и алкоголь дают взрывной эффект, боюсь мне придется вас еще раз проверить, только теперь на содержание спирта в крови.
-	Тот из пациентов, кто выше сделает отметку на спиртометре переходит в следующий тур.  (Ноги на ширине плеч, наклон вниз, ниже наклон – выше отметка)

«Флюорография»    (4 чел)  Надувание шаров. 
(это как обычно, кто быстрее лопнет) (остаются 3 чел)

«Обезболивание»
Трое, кто удостоился быть привитым от тигриного гриппа должны пройти спиртовую очистку организма от токсинов, что будет также являться и системой обезболивания.
Пьют на скорость из мензурок зеленый лимонад (по желанию с водкой)
Остается 1.
-	Ну наконец-то, хоть один пациент в этом зале, кому по состоянию стояния на ногах и в целом здоровья мы можем сделать прививку! (достает огромный шприц). Напоминаю, что отказ от прививки – 5000руб., а право место выбора укола – 100!
(здесь обычно победитель бежит за 100 руб., которые обыгрываются как зарплата ассистенту)
-	Ваше предпрививочное слово, оно же тост!
Тост от победителя.
Далее он пишет  маркером на огромном шаре с конфетти название любой части тела, победитель держит, ассистент втыкает шприц под барабанную дробь, шар взрывается осыпая бумажным салютом победителя. Фанфарики.
вручаем медицинскую справку – привит от ТИГРИНОГО гриппа.

Реквизит: одежда медсестры, ассистента; градусник-гигант, спиртометр, шары, 3 мензурки, 3 трубочки, лимонад зел., водка, справка, витамины, шар большой с конфетти, дуршлаг с проводками на шляпу.


СПРАВКА
ДАНА___________________________________________________

В ТОМ, ЧТО ________2009Г.   ПРИВИТ   ОТ ТИГРИНОГО    ГРИППА  

ВАКЦИНА    «АНТИТИНРИПОЛ»

ДЕЙСТВИЕ ВАКЦИНЫ ПРИ УСЛОВИИ:

НЕМЕДЛЕННОГО   ПРИЕМА   ВО   ВНУТРЬ   200 МЛ СПИРТОСОДЕРЖАЩИХ   ЛЕКАРСТВЕННЫХ   ПРЕПАРАТОВ   (ВОДКИ, КОНЬЯКА,   ВИСКИ,   САМОГОН   И Т.Д.)

ДОКТОР ВСЕЛЕННОЙ: ПИНЦЕТ   ПУРГЕНОВИЧ    КЛИЗЬМА





музыка:

медсестра по глазки
http://narod.ru/disk/16597865000/%D0...D0%B8.WMA.html

барабанная дробь
http://narod.ru/disk/16597873000/%20...D1%8C.mp3.html

медсестричка чумаков
http://narod.ru/disk/16597930000/042...ICHKA.mp3.html

туш
http://narod.ru/disk/16597934000/%D0...!!!!!.mp3.html

справка
http://narod.ru/disk/16598178000/%D0...D0%90.doc.html

спиртометр
http://narod.ru/disk/16598179000/%D1...D1%80.doc.html

томографию могу в личку

----------


## katenaev

skomorox

Цитата:
Сообщение от katenaev
А теперь покажите нам, как сидит Наказанный Буратино
ну, и как это гости изображают??? Расскажите!

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои! Не всегда есть возможность выхода на форум.
Действительно, самое большое затруднение вызывает "Наказанный буратино", но тем не менее показывают.Обычно повесив низко "нос" и голову.

----------


## slanas

Всех, всех с Новым годом! 

Подскажите! Хочу на день рождение поздравить старухой Шапокляк. Но не могу придумать какие вредности она может сделать!

----------


## Елена 056

> Предлагаю конкурс, который можно провести на свадьбе. Я обычно провожу с молодыми. Вызываю жениха и невесту, предлагаю проверить силу духа. На вытянутые ладони кладу каждому денежные купюры(по 1000рублей), прошу как можно больше набрать в лёгкие воздуха и по моей команде они вместе дуют на деньги, гости выступают в роли жюри и болельщиков. Купюры летят, все радуются, смотрят у кого же дальше улетела, вроде как сила духа сильнее развита. Но... я говорю, вот теперь нам всем понятно кто же будет дуть деньги на ветер... Обычно проходит весело, т.к. купюра чаще всего улетает подальше у невесты. Но думаю, что этот конкурс можно провести и на новый год. Узнать кто же продолжает и во время кризиса дуть деньги на ветер.


Спасибо за конкурс.Провела на свадьбе-  всем понравилось, особенно если все интересно комментировать.

----------


## Kescha

здравствуйте,мои дорогие! хочу тоже поделиться...у близкой родственницы летом был юбилей.как никак 55 исполнялось.но она твёрдо сказала ,что справлять  не будет, но  еду  приготовит на случай если кто-то придёт её поздравить.конечно все пришли ,ведь у человека такое событие!хочу сказать-она очень гостеприимная,если тебе нужно что-то ,из документов ,заполнить,:если ты обратишься к ней за помощью-все свои дела оставит и тебе поможет...вот про эти её душевные качества говорится в моём стих-е:( хочу сразу сказать ,что начало и концовка-пожелания не мои,зачем что-то новое придумывать,если кто-то уже это сделал! )
" неслышно и незримо,
средь суматохи дней
к тебе, ЭЛъВИРА ,тоже
подкрался юбилей!
хоть ты его не хочешь
поближе подпускать,
но каждый год приходит
день ангела опять.
таких людей на свете,
пожалуй больше нет.
всегда и всех приветит-
оставит на обед.
достанет из "заначки "
бутылочку вина,
напоит вкусным чаем-
с тортом и без торта.
и " штоер " наш "эклэрунг "
заполнит быстро нам,
чтоб деньги побыстрее
пришли на " конту "к нам.
дорогу к " парадизу"        (это магазин)
покажет нам с тобой.
расскажет,где дешевле,
где "ангебот " какой.
нам повезло с ЭЛъВИРОЙ
и ценим это мы
и пожелать хотим ей:
здоровья-лет на двести,
друзей-не счесть числом,
пусть радостные вести
всегда спешат в твой дом!
любовь,заботу близких-
прижми к душе как дар!
тебе поклон наш низкий,
любимый юбиляр!  "
даря это стих-е я добавила : " ко мне заходил саша  пушкин и это стих-е мы дарим тебе..."

----------


## Ильич

> ола-ла ола-ла не чпокаются...


Я не буду спорить с профессионалом!

----------


## Natasha21

Всем привет! Наконец добралась до инета! Хочу поделиться конкурсом, который проводила в этом году на корпоративах новогодних. Мы таким образом выбирали Д.М. А вобще использовать можно на любом банкете. Приглашаются мужчины 7-8 человек. Раздаются ковбойские шляпы. Для начала знакомимся , а теперь забудьте, как вас всех зовут, на ближайшие 3 минуты, все вы лихие, бесстрашные и т.д. ковбои, танцуем ковбойский танец!
Танцуют около 1 мин. Затем я у них спрашиваю:
- У вас тыгыдымки есть!?:confused: каждый понимают в меру своей испорченности. Если говорят, что есть ,я говорю, ну и где же они? ит.д. 
Если нет, сейчас будут! И под музыку ассистент выносит и раздаёт всем лошадок, сделанных из длинных шаров, только мордочки, без ног! Жаль, показать не могу, нет фотографий. Ну мужчины ес-но на них запрыгивают, в зале стоит хохот, я добавляю... чего они у вас  у всех налево смотрят ... поставьте их прямо ит.д ...А теперь под музыку поскакали на тыгыдымках по кругу. Они пританцовывая   делают круг....
А теперь получаем задание. Оствляем тыгыдымки здесь и скачем без них к столикам. Приносим, то что я прошу....н-р: мужские ремни, женскую туфлю... я в это время убираю 1 тыгыдымку.... возврвщаемся и садимся на любую.... если вам не досталась, значит вы выполнили задание последним, и выбываете из игры. Два последних участника у меня выносят по самой красивой девушке из зала. Победитель получает возможность посадить даму сердца на тыгыдымку и ускакать с ней в прерии:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Хочу на день рождение поздравить старухой Шапокляк. Но не могу придумать какие вредности она может сделать!


По мультику что помним? Как Шапокляк подбрасывала на дорогу* кошелек* и за веревочку потом дергала...
 Вот от этого и пляши...
 А другие вредности прицепом...
 Например *вывернуть пиджаки* наизнанку. А потом на скорость конкурс, кто быстрее оденется...Конкурс Пожарники иначе.
 Если эстафета- то передвижение задом наперед...
 Или перенести что-то в тарелке, которая стоит *на голове*( небьющееся , конечно,- может мягкую игрушку , да и тарелку брать пластмасовую, небьющуюся...)
 Песню спеть Шапокляк может предложить с условием что надо *гласные поменять* на одну определенную, например, на Е...
 Текст желательно предварительно распечатать( крупный шрифт ) И раздать этот текст гостям.
 Рисовальный конкурс *с закрытми глазами*- тоже в стиле Шапокляк
 Вот что-то такое в этом роде...

----------


## ирвит

Людмила, не перестаю удивляться, как это запросто у Вас получается.Я даже мультик вспомнить не смогла! Я бы покупала билет на Ваши праздники и ходила смотреть. КЛАСС!!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> - У вас тыгыдымки есть!?:confused: каждый понимают в меру своей испорченности. Если говорят, что есть ,я говорю, ну и где же они? ит.д. 
> Если нет, сейчас будут! И под музыку ассистент выносит и раздаёт всем лошадок, сделанных из длинных шаров, только мордочки, без ног!:


Здорово! Новый вариант известной игры, очень смешно, попробую провести на ближайшем юбилее.Отпишусь.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

Всех форумчан С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!
Всем вам творческих успехов,и побольше вам заказов в Новом году!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010030m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Беляева Елена

*slanas*,
 Ещё у шапокляк есть любимая крыска Лариска, можно провести какую-нибудь викторину, мышинно-крысинной тематики

----------


## skomorox

*Natasha21*,



> - У вас тыгыдымки есть!?


Здоровская весёлая игра! :Ok:  Я уже себе её скопировала в папку с подвижными играми и назвала "ТЫГЫДЫМ"!:biggrin:

----------


## коломбина

> По мультику что помним? Как Шапокляк подбрасывала на дорогу кошелек и за веревочку потом дергала...
> Вот от этого и пляши...
> А другие вредности прицепом...


...а еще Шапокляк украла у Гены и Чебурашки билеты, и они ехали на крыше вагона, помните? Так Шапокляк может заявиться на праздник с билетами творческой лотереи и разыграть их по-своему, весело и с приколами. Можно придумать интересные задания с танцами, песнями, исполнением желаний виновника торжества.
А еще шапокляк может спросить, есть ли у именинника друзья, большие и надежные, как гена и добрые, как Чебурашка. Нет? Сейчас найдем! А если есть - проверим! И проводит конкурс-выбор Гены и Чебурашки.

----------


## Kescha

> Я уже себе её скопировала в папку с подвижными играми и назвала "ТЫГЫДЫМ"!


а мне можно тоже "тыгыдымку" в мою " шкатулочку " ?
 меня давно мучает вопрос  надо спрашивать согласие ,беря чьи-то идеи ,"труды "?

----------


## skomorox

*Kescha*,



> меня давно мучает вопрос надо спрашивать согласие ,беря чьи-то идеи ,"труды "?


вроде, у нас тут было такое правило: что упало - то пропало!:biggrin:

----------


## Kescha

[img]http://s17.******info/c39da5aaa76253b232ccfff978419571.gif[/img]


> что упало - то пропало!


ну тогда я подобрала....спасибо большое,девочки, за такие  классные идеи,песни, стих-я ,которыми я пользовалась!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> ну тогда я подобрала....спасибо большое,девочки, за такие классные идеи,песни, стих-я ,которыми я пользовалась!!!


Пользуйся и дальше.. А будет возможность- делись тем, что сама родишь в процессе творчества... 
 Не получится свое - не страшно:smile: Рассказывай как чужое применяешь и что лучше проходит... Вобщем, делись опытом...

----------


## ирвит

> Пользуйся и дальше.. А будет возможность- делись тем, что сама родишь в процессе творчества... 
>  Не получится свое - не страшно:smile: Рассказывай как чужое применяешь и что лучше проходит... Вобщем, делись опытом...


Людмила,как нужны были эти слова. Любая идея адаптируется под себя, а было или нет это на форуме -  не знаешь, невозможно же прочитать всё. Я не прочла целиком ни одну тему, зрение... УВЫ...

----------


## Nali

Добрый день всем! выкладываю для новичков форума,  свой сценарий свадьбы. Что то своё, что то с форума. Но всё что подобрала на форуме постаралась удалить, чтобы старейшины не ругались. Просто может кому то поможет сам текст, ведь иногда сложно именно подвести текстовку к ходу свадьбы. Может кто то только пробует себя в качестве ведущего свадебного торжества и нужны наработки. Пожалуйста, пользуйтесь. Сценарий не весь (повторяюсь), кому нужен полностью со всеми стихами, играми, фишками с форума пишите, пришлю. nevavil@mail.ru
Сценарий

Встреча новобрачных:
Под марш Мендельсона молодые заходят  на цокольный этаж.
Ведущая: Честь да почести,
		Жениху да невесте.
		Поклон да привет
		Любовь да совет!
Посыпаем вас пшеном, чтобы счастьем был наполнен дом!
Посыпаем вас цветами, чтобы жизнь у вас была красивая! 
Посыпаем вас медными, чтобы не были вы бедные!
А тебя Мария посыпаем серебром, чтобы полной чашей был твой дом!
А тебя Станислав посыпаем рублями, чтоб не бегал за чужими лебедями!

Сегодня вы находитесь на распутье вашей семейной дороге, то ли в семье у вас будет матриархат, где главной будет жена, то ли патриархат, где будет управлять муж или в вашей семье будет равенство, где все будет решаться сообща. Вот перед вами три дороги, по какой пойдете – выбирайте.
Молодцы верную дорожку выбрали, будет у вас в семье равенство!

А сейчас принимайте поздравления и хлеб-соль от родителей.

 Угощайтесь караваем, отламывайте по кусочку. А теперь посолите, друг дружке, да хорошенечко напоследок посолите. А теперь покормите, друг друга каждый своим кусочком и запомните этот вкус горечи навсегда, чтобы никогда больше вам друг другу насолить не хотелось.
Водицей запевайте, друзей в гости приглашать не забывайте.
Ира проводит обряд бокалы.
А сейчас просим подойти к нам самых старших ваших родственников бабушку и дедушку невесты. Галина Дмитриевна и Александр Евпатьевич прожили вместе ___  и именно им предоставляется право совершить наш следующий свадебный обряд.
На Руси, в старину, молодые у колодца в день свадьбы клялись друг другу в верности и любви. Галина Дмитриевна и Александр Евпатьевич приготовили для вас импровизированный колодец, у которого вы можете клятву любви произнести. Дорогие гости, а мы все вместе давайте мысленно пожелаем этой паре всего, всего самого наилучшего.
Клятва любви принесена.

Время поздравлять молодых да за стол свадебный присаживаться.



Застолье.

Молодые проходят в зал под марш Мендельсона.  Дать фонограмму «Свадебные цветы»
Первый тост:
Я Вам сердечно предлагаю
Поднять бокал за молодых!
Давайте дружно пожелаем
Любви и счастья для двоих!

И пусть любовь горит в сердцах,
 Парит как птица в небесах.
И пусть как в сказке через год
Она Вам тройню принесет.

Да будет счастьем жизнь полна!
Прошу всех встать и пить до дна!

Горько!

Каравай на Руси символизирует Солнце - основу жизни и плодородия. В старину существовал такой обычай: в день свадьбы, во время свадебного застолья над молодыми ломали каравай, чтобы роднящиеся стороны стали единой семьей, и я предлагаю повторить этот старинный обычай. Я прошу папу невесты Сергея Юрьевича  выполнить эту почетную миссию.
А теперь прошу свидетелей Альбину и Яна раздать половинки каравая, одну на сторону невесты, вторую на сторону жениха. Дорогие гости! Открою Вам маленький секрет: чем больше отщипнешь от каравая, тем богаче станет Ваша жизнь, и удачным будет год.
		Песня: Ах это свадьба.
Подготовить цветы желаний.
 Сегодня день рождения новой семьи, и хоть наши молодожены любовь свою проверили временем, вместе они уже пять лет, но именно с сегодняшнего дня они являются официально семьёй Рогоч. И мы уверены, что эта семья станет образцовым союзом двух любящих сердец.
 Дорогие Станислав и Мария сегодня вам все желают самого - самого от всего сердца. Но хотелось бы, чтобы в этот прекрасный день вы пожелали себе сами того, что вам для вашей счастливой жизни просто необходимо. Вот перед вами волшебные цветы желаний, мы просим вас пройти по ним  и на каждом цветке загадать своё самое заветное желание. Поверьте, та дружеская атмосфера и энергетика, которая царит в этом зале сейчас, обязательно помогут исполнить ваши желания. (молодые идут по цветам - бумажные розы, ромашки и т.д. – 10 штук, в зависимости от заказанного зала) и загадывают вслух свои желания.
Свидетели выносят бокалы молодым.

Дорогие друзья за исполнения желаний молодых.    Горько! 

Дорогие новобрачные!
Чего бы в вашей жизни не случилось,
Всегда вы друг друга держитесь,
Вечно, всегда, все года
В свадебном танце кружитесь.
Вот он волшебный миг, первый танец молодых!
Я приглашаю молодых на первый свадебный танец!
			Танец молодых.

Ах, как стучат сердца! Как волнуется молодая пара! Пройдут годы, многое сотрётся в памяти, но пусть эта мелодия напоминает вам сегодняшний день и счастьем согревает сердца. Вы танцевали не раз вместе, когда были ещё женихом и невестой, но это танец первый для вас, как мужа и жены.

Ваши аплодисменты этой прекрасной паре. 
Свидетели подать бокалы молодым.
Дорогие Молодожены! Хочу напомнить Вам такие мудрые слова: богатство детей – отец и мать. В правоте этих слов Вы еще не раз в своей жизни убедитесь. И я предлагаю именно Вам, сегодня произнести   тост  за родителей.
		Тост за родителей.
 Дорогие друзья. Я думаю, вы согласитесь со мной, что наши молодожены обязательно будут праздновать и золотую свадьбу и даже бриллиантовую, ведь у них есть замечательный пример крепкого брака. Родители жениха Татьяна Борисовна и Олег Васильевич живут в браке 26 лет. Родители невесты Сергей Юрьевич и Елена Александровна идут по жизни вместе 23 года. Это достойно бурных аплодисментов. 
Мы желаем, вам уважаемые родители, не останавливаться на достигнутом: здоровья, счастья вам, материального благополучия и красивых любящих внуков. А то, что внуки у вас будут красивые, сомневаться не приходится. Достаточно взглянуть на жениха и невесту. С красотой будущих маленьких наследников мы определились, а теперь приступим к присвоению новых званий.
			Подготовить медали. Фанфары на каждое звание.
 Почетное звание «Ласковая свекровь» присуждается маме жениха Татьяне Борисовне.
Почётное звание «Отзывчивый Свёкор» присуждается папе жениха Олегу Васильевичу.
Почетное звание «Любимая Теща» присуждается маме невесты Елене Александровне.
Звание «Золотая невестка» присуждается Марии Рогач.
Звание «Любящий зять» присуждается Станиславу Рогач.
Просьба наполнить бокалы и обмыть почетные звания. Горько!

Уважаемые родители примите подарок от ваших детей. Следующий медленный танец мы объявляем в честь вас.
Танец родителей.  

Знакомство с гостями.
Дальше для гостей стих – за это надо выпить, а мы не возражаем.:

			Слово бабушки и дедушки.
Дорогие молодожены, дорогие гости! Родительское благословение в день бракосочетания — залог будущего согласия и счастья в семейной жизни. Но еще более редкое и счастливое благословение — это благословение дедушки и бабушки. 
 Пришел тот день, когда внуки ваши создают новую семью как когда-то создавали вы. И в этой семье, как в зеркале, отразятся ваша молодость и ваша счастье. Пройдут годы, внуки ваших внуков будут желать своим детям мира, здоровья, благополучия, как вы желаете сегодня ..... 
Слово предоставляется бабушке и дедушке Марии. Уважаемые Галина Дмитриевна и Александр Евпатьевич вам слово.
 Песня «мир не прост»

Активация свадебных гостей за первым застольем. Похвала! 
Станислав, то, что ты свою невесту очень любишь, это мы уже знаем! Но вот расскажи, какая у тебя невеста. Поднимайся и расхвали нам её!
Стоп! Подожди! Девушки поднялся жених, красавец, просто Аполлон! А от вас никакой реакции! Где эротичный вздох. Не стесняйтесь, сегодня ещё можно полюбоваться женихом и выказать своё восхищение. Вот завтра уже нельзя. Подожди Станислав, мы репетируем. Жених поднимается и по залу проносится женский восхищенный вздох. Репетируем. Молодцы. Станислав садись, мы готовы. Итак, а расхвали - ка нам жених свою невесту. Девочки приготовьтесь. Невеста ты тоже девочка, поэтому от тебя самый восхищенный, победный вздох. Это же твой мужчина, твой мачо!
Начали!
Изумительно получилось.
А теперь невеста хвалит своего любимого. Мужчины, но с вами я репетировать не буду, вам уже понятно, что можно восхититься невестой. Итак, невеста поднимается, мужчины млеют от восторга. Мальчики поаккуратней млейте, а то жених вас не поймёт. Поскромнее немножко.

Прекрасные слова сказали наши молодые, аплодисменты в их честь.
А теперь хвалить молодых будут свидетели. Альбина хвалит Марию. А Ян хвалит Станислава.
Значит Ян Аля поднимается от тебя восхищенный  вздох. Репетировать не будем.
А теперь Ян поднимается и хвалит своего друга.
 Аля  ты уже догадываешься, что нужно сделать.
Умница!
А теперь гости хвалят. Это сторона невесты, это сторона жениха. Хвалим жениха: «А наш жених самый……
А теперь сторона невесты « А наша невеста самая….

А теперь жених и невеста поднимается, и хвалят гостей.
Стоп. Я не поняла, жених с невестой поднимаются, где восторженные вздохи дам и восхищенные, но скромные стоны мужчин?
А теперь я похвалю: сегодня самая красивая, самая дружная и весёлая свадьба, и за это я предлагаю поднять бокалы.
За самых лучших свадебных гостей.
За самых лучших свидетелей.
 За самых звёздных жениха и невесту. Горько!



Семейный очаг:
 Когда – то давно, в доисторические времена, первобытный человеку решил жениться. Он нашел себе невесту. Все племя веселилось на их свадьбе, после чего молодые отправились в свою новую двухкомнатную пещеру. У входа мужчина как настоящий первобытный джентльмен, пропустил женщину вперед и ….остался без жены, потому что в пещере притаился голодный лев. Снова решил жениться, нашел новую жену, сыграл свадьбу. У входа в пещеру первобытный муж опять пропустил жену вперед и опять остался без жены, потому что она оступилась в темноте и разбилась. В третий раз женился мужчина, но теперь прежде чем ввести жену в свою пещеру, он разжег там огонь. Женщина благополучно вошла в его дом, согрелась и стала хранительницей этого очага. С тех пор мужчины, прежде чем ввести в дом жену, разжигают в нем семейный очаг!  И я предлагаю Станиславу повторить эту традицию. И в этом ему поможет его папа, главный хранитель семейного очага Рогач – Олег Васильевич. Я прошу вас Олег Васильевич передать Станиславу тепло и силу  своего домашнего очага.
(Папа со свечей в руках подходит к Станиславу, произносит добрые слова. Жених зажигает свою свечу и потом ставит на стол молодоженов).
Примерный текст для передачи огня: 
«Дорогой Станислав! Я передаю тебе частичку нашего семейного огня, который согревал нашу семью все эти годы, возле которого вырос ты и стал настоящим мужчиной.  Пронеси его через всю жизнь, а потом передай своим детям».

Тост за маленький и совсем молодой очаг.
Уважаемые гости! Объявляем танцевальную паузу! Возможен перекур!




				Вторая часть.
Игра «Яблоко раздора». (старая игрушка, но до сих пор пользуется успехом)

Как гласят древнегреческие мифы, когда-то богиня раздора Ирида, разозленная тем, что остальные боги не пригласили ее на пир, воспользовалась своей способностью становиться невидимой, проникла в зал и бросила перед богами на стол красивое золотое яблоко. Оказывается даже богам не чуждо ничто человеческое. Увидев плод, они стали спорить о том, кому он должен принадлежать. Договориться мирным путем они не смогли, и началась потасовка. А к яблоку навсегда прочно прилип ярлык – яблоко раздора. Чтобы помешать козням богини раздора я предлагаю принять необходимые меры. Сейчас каждый из Вас должен будет передать это яблоко своему соседу по столу. Но делать мы это будем не руками, а подбородком. При этом Вам придется друг с другом обняться. А после таких нежных объятий нам явно будет не до ссор.
	Подготовить стул и полотенце.
 Чтобы уничтожить яблоко раздора до последнего семечка я предлагаю молодым выйти ко мне. Мне нужен помощник. Яблоко вы должны съесть, не прибегая к помощи рук.
Дорогие гости! Вы видели, как успешно молодые справились с этой задачей, и, следующий тост будет за долгую и нежную любовь наших новобрачных! Горько!

Ведущая: Дорогие друзья мы продолжаем свадебное застолье. Уважаемые молодожёны, дорогие друзья позвольте предоставить микрофон  родителям для напутственного слова.
Слово родителям жениха Олег Васильевич и Татьяна Борисовна.
И микрофон передаем родителям невесты Сергей Юрьевич и Елена Александровна.
Слово родителей. 
Ведущая:
Кто взяв почетную заботу,
Отныне должен много лет подряд
Следить с желаньем, с радостью, с охотой,
Чтоб был в семье подшефной мир и лад,
Чтоб дружно подопечные шагали
Дорогой светлой, радостной, большой
До свадьбы их серебряной вначале,
Ну, а потом - до свадьбы золотой!
Наши гости, как вы поняли,
Слово и тост предоставляем молодым свидетелям!
Слово свидетелям. Дипломы. свидетельства.

Теперь самое время провести испытание молодым.	
1-ый конкурс. «Слова любви».
2-ой конкурс. Обязанности. Сейчас посмотрим, как вы распределите свои домашние обязанности. Выбирайте любую карточку.
3 – й конкурс Полоса препятствий, дойти до любимой. Подготовить кегли. 
Песня Я шагаю по Москве.
Ведущая: Уважаемые свадебные гости. Наши молодые распределили свои обязанности. А теперь мы предлагаем распределить обязанности между гостями и друзьями жениха и  невесты. Посмотрим кто из вас и как будет помогать нашим молодоженам идти по дороге супружеской жизни.
 Обязанности гостей. Раздать фразы.
Поздравление от гостей
Уважаемые гости! Я предоставляю микрофон всем, кто хочет поздравить молодых и одарить их подарками.
	ПОРОДНЕНИЕ СЕМЕЙ
Танцевальный блок.
Воровство невесты. 
Третья часть.

Песни друзей жениха и подруг невесты. Подготовить тексты.

Игровая программа с гостями:.
Бросание букета и подвязки.
Игра «Аукцион».
Дорогие друзья! Обратите внимание, что иногда некоторые буквы алфавита приобретают почти мистическую силу и даже власть. Пример тому буква «С» на свадьбе. Гуляем на с-вадьбе, молодожены создали с-емью, они стали
 с-упругами, мы желаем им с-частья. Гости на свадьбе издавна называются 
с-варебьяне, родители молодых друг для друга С-ваты.
Давайте отдадим дань уважения букве «С» и пожелаем молодой семье всего самого хорошего, что есть в мире, но пожелания должны начинаться обязательно на букву «С»
Проводы молодых.
Снятие фаты. Уважаемые друзья  мы подошли к следующему свадебному обряду «снятие фаты».
Этот обряд есть у всех славянских народов, это очень почетный и долгожданный для девушки - невесты момент, потому что  после этого  она будет носить звание "Молодая" или "Замужняя женщина".  И сейчас мы просим маму невесты снять фату и оставить её себе на хранение, как память о маленькой доченьки, которая столько лет росла в вашем доме на радость вам, а сегодня уходит со своим любимым в большую взрослую жизнь. Машенька в семейной жизни будут и радости и трудности. Но приходя к маме в дом ты всегда найдешь и добрый совет и ласку и помощь и  тебя всегда будет оберегать мамин оберег  - твоя свадебная фата, символ детства, девичества и самого счастливого дня в твоей жизни - твоей свадьбы. Елена Александровна мы просим вас снять с Марии, белую фату невесты.
				Песня: Мамин оберег.

Твоя фата- как белые цветы
Но ей пора сказать прощай, на праздничном пути
Иной красотою расцветай, как женщина цвети
Будь мужу ласковой женой, подругой верной будь
Цвети как яблоня весной
Пусть будет светлым путь
Снимая свадебный наряд, желаем всей душой
Пусть будет ясным свет, любовь всегда большой!
Гостям раздаются свечки. Они строят «ручеек».
Уважаемые друзья! Настало время провожать Станислава и Марию.
 Мы провожаем молодых в семейную жизнь. Я прошу маму невесты, Елену Александровну, обвязать руки молодым свадебным рушником. (Мама говорит напутственные слова). Я прошу Вас, молодые, посмотреть в глаза друг другу. Запомните этот счастливый для вас день – день рождения вашей семьи. Если  в вашей жизни наступит трудный  момент, вспомните этот день, тепло улыбок ваших друзей, радость родных и близких и любимые глаза друг друга. И все невзгоды и горести отступят в тот же миг.

Запомните эту минуты на веки,
Да будет священной она
Теперь вы не просто жених и невеста 
Отныне вы Муж и Жена.
И в день этот светлый,
Красивый ,заветный
Желаем мы вам от души 
Желаем здоровья, желаем вам счастья
Желаем вам долгой любви!

И так как вы теперь муж и жена  мы в этот час прощания кричим вам уже не Горько, а «Сладко». Пусть сладко вам будет во всём и всегда! 
«СЛАДКО!»
			Песня: Желаю - Елена Ваенга.

----------


## kcy4

Добрый день дорогие форумчани! Поздравляю всех с Новогодними праздниками!!! после праздников приходят будни и мне предстоит провести юбилей 50 лет начальнику отдела, но все усложняется тем, что помещение очень маленькое, конкурсы провести не возможно, а чем развлечь гостей ума не приложу, если можете поделитесь опытом....

----------


## Nali

Не судите строго :Oj: . Я не тамада в большом смысле этого слова. Я режиссер и ведущая концертных, шоу программ. Свадьбы и юбилеи провожу редко, когда это действительно необходимо (не из за денег, когда просто очень просят, и хотят чтобы именно я провела свадьбу или юбилей). Мой профиль концертные  и шоу программы. Кстати вопрос, куда выкладывать мною разработанные сценарии концертов? Есть к 8 марту, день города, конкурсы красоты: "леди в погонах",  Мисс старшеклассница, к 9 маю - "Колокола Памяти". театрализованные представления на День нептуна, сказка для театра"Василиса Прекрасная". направте  -всё отдам в добрые творческие  руки. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Kcy 4 - есть сценарий юбилея 50 лет зам. главы города, на небольшую компанию. Если нужно пришлю. :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> конкурсы красоты: "леди в погонах",


О! если можно, со мной поделитесь!
хоу конкурс красоты среди своих курсанток весной сделать...

----------


## Nali

Конечно. Только можно завтра на вашу электронку? У меня уже час ночи. С работы привезу завтра и скину. ОК? :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> Рассказывай как чужое применяешь и что лучше проходит... Вобщем, делись опытом...


всем доброго дня! да мне самой нетерпиться...но свой рассказ хочется подкрепить фотками,которые я ещё не научилась вставлять. хочется поделиться как мы провели "золотую свадьбу " для своих родителей. решили всё сделать своими руками( хотя в то время мы даже неподозревали что есть такие люди как вы ),сами делали -сами  учавствовали. и именно с того времени у меня , где-то там в душе, открылась какая-то дверца( муж сказал бы -и не хочет закрываться...), как буд-то я проснулась от глубокого сна. мне понравилось радовать людей(я имею в виду наш узкий круг родственников ), весело,не спя за столом, проводить дни рождения.  хочется  также рассказать  и показать как мы веселились на втором дне свадьбы ( первый день свадьбы вела тамада-это святое ! )нашего племянника (первая  "ласточка" среди нашей молодёжи ).,где я использовала  материал ,взятый у наших девочек.

----------


## Kescha

это опять я! не могу определиться в какой темке  можно поделиться  " как чужое применяю ".

----------


## Порубовы

*Kescha*,
 в отчётах по праздникам. вы уже видите эту тему?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127960

----------


## Kescha

*Порубовы*,

спасибочки!вот соберусь с силами....и буду дерзать! ( всё,что связано с компьютером,для меня новое.но я потихоньку пробую. )не хочется опозориться перед всеми.

----------


## Боровичанка

[QUOTE=ruslava]Я надеюсь, что все ЧПОКАЛИСЬ? [/QUOTE

АААААА!!!!!! У меня инфаркт!!!!!!!!!:eek: И как относиться к таким выпадам???
У нас в этом году был обычный Новогодний корпоратив, всё прилично, весело, без комплексов, но и без пошлости. Но праздновали в другом заведении, не в том, где всегда (кризис, выбрали подешевле). Всё было сначало пристойно. А в конце обслуживающий персонал напился!!! И бармен вышел и стал показывать стриптиз!!!!!! :Vah:  Все мои работники в обмороке! Я в шоке!!!

----------


## Гудимка

Всем доброй ночи. Новогодники закончились, начинаем думать по поводу предстоящих свадеб, юбилеев. хочется нового интересного, вот и думаю. Особенно проблема при встрече молодожёнов. но с вами хочу поделиться как провожу породнение семей. Вызываю родителей в середину зала при помощи загадок, которые зачитываю гостям, а они хором кричат новые звания родителей: тесть, тёща, свекровь, свёкор. Выходят, радуются, я поздравляю их. А затем приглашаю и молодых, чтобы в полном составе увидеть всю семью. Говорю слова: две мамы, два папы, ваш сын, ваша дочь. Нужны вы другу другу, утешить, помочь. Идите по жизни, всё в сердце храня, отныне вы стали сегодня РОДНЯ!!!(слова нашла где-то) и в честь рождения новой семья я всех вместе обвязываю алой, широкой лентой, где написано золочёнными буквами слово "РОДНЯ". поверьте, всем очень нравится. а ещё прошу всех в зале запечатлеть такой замечательный жизненный момент!!! все фоткают и радуются!!!Часто бывает, что и другие родственники хотят в ленту попасть и сфотаться.

----------


## Порубовы

> Особенно проблема при встрече молодожёнов


А в чём проблема?

----------


## Гудимка

> А в чём проблема?


Спасибо, то заметили. Проблема в том. что арочки из цветов уже делали, ленты делали, каравай конечно - это обязательно, очаг разжигаем. Даже проводили встречу с живыми золотыми рыбками!!! Все были в восторге!! но сейчас молодые попросили, что-нибудь необычное, вообщем не забитое и ни как у всех... вот и сижу.... честно говоря голову ломаю...

----------


## Леонидовна

В тему о "Родне":
Я родителям молодоженов в первом застолье вручаю (прикрепляю)  бэйджики с надписями "Золотая теща..(и имя-отчество)", "Добрейший тесть...", "Любимая свекровь...", "Справедливейший свекор...". И говорю, мол, как только молодые к Вам придут в гости - сразу одевайте и встречайте их с этими бэйджиками, чтоб они не забывали, что у них теперь есть "Золотая теща" Ирина Ивановна!!!(например)Тоже всегда очень довольны родители, весь вечер сидят с этими бэйджиками, снимать не хотят!

----------


## Гудимка

> А в чём проблема?


Мысли, идеи свежие не подкинете? Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Порубовы

*наталья гудим*, мы, честно говоря сводим встречу к минимуму. 
каравай и всё. и бегом к столу. молодые за день, за прогулку устают жутко. поэтому мы этот момент не затягиваем.


 Вы встречу у крыльца будете делать или уже в банкетном зале (в связи с зимой?)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
про соль знаете? из двух мешочков соль ссыпать на тарелку надо?

----------


## Леонидовна

Встречайте с медом (есть русские обряды с медом), с клубникой, малиной (чтоб жизнь была сладкой!), можно еще калач  или бублик вместо каравая разламывать... Однажды меня попросили встречать с кофе (ну, это т.к. сами молодожены были страстными любителями кофе).
У нас в СПб, еще иногда заказывают  салют из живых бабочек (большие, декоративные, оч. красивые), вот их можно выпустить...
А в целом, я считаю встреча должна быть краткой (5-7 минут) и традиционной, чтоб все гости не забыли, на какой прадник они пришли, что это все-таки свадьба, а не день рождения или корпоратив. Так что приветствую КАРАВАЙ! И шампанское, и все! Если молодые начинают выпендриваться, пытаюсь отговорить от других затей:smile:


Порубовы:
про соль из мешочков интересно, подскажите, пож-та...

----------


## Порубовы

Вы кричалки используете?
Может быть шаги с пожеланиями сделаете... 
мы как-то идею подкидывали на форум.
первый стишок сами написали, остальные оптимистки. 
вот кричалки пожелания:

_чтобы работать не "на аптеку"
здоровье важно для человека
чтоб не пили лекарств вы из банок литровых
друг другу желаем "будьте..."..Здоровы!

Чтобы кризис смогли вы перенести,
Чтоб голову гордо могли вы нести,
Чтоб с финансами все же остался порядок,
Мы друг друг желаем , пусть будет....Достаток!

Чтоб сбывались мечты , и надежды сбывались,
И чтоб в отпуск вы на Канары катались
Чтоб спокойно на чай оставляли вы сдачу
Мы желаем друг другу-ловите ... Удачу!

Чтобы труд ваш достойно вознаграждался
Ну а в отпуске каждый лишь наслаждался.
Сделал дело-хватит пахать
Мы желаем друг-другу,- пора...Отдыхать!

Чтобы дома в семье были лад и согласье,
Чтобы вашу семью обходило ненастье
Вы к своей половине проявляйте участье
Пожелаем друг другу огромного... Счастья!_

----------


## Гудимка

> *наталья гудим*, мы, честно говоря сводим встречу к минимуму. 
> каравай и всё. и бегом к столу. молодые за день, за прогулку устают жутко. поэтому мы этот момент не затягиваем.
> 
> 
>  Вы встречу у крыльца будете делать или уже в банкетном зале (в связи с зимой?)
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> про соль знаете? из двух мешочков соль ссыпать на тарелку надо?


Встреча будет в банкетном зале, у нас -35.Про соль к сожалению не знаю. пожалуйста, расскажите, поделитесь! Потому что у нас встрече молодых предаётся огромное значение, все ждут и желают что-нить интересное!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[QUOTE=У нас в СПб, еще иногда заказывают  салют из живых бабочек (большие, декоративные, оч. красивые), вот их можно выпустить...
Спасибо за идеи, но увы... у нас холод, мороз... Только по телевизору такое можно увидеть!! Знаю, как это красиво!!! а встречу я тоже стараюсь проводить быстро,  не затягивая, но всё-таки всегда по-разному. Пусть не большие, но изменения...

----------


## Порубовы

Про соль. 
Вы - соль земли. Те семьи счастливо живут, кто не один пуд соли съел вместе
Да и встречать принято с хлебом и солью. Поэтому, молодые - вам дают эти мешочки с солью. Прошу Вас высыпать всю соль без остатка на эту тарелку.
А теперь попробуйте вернуть крупицы соли в те мешочки, из которых их высыпали.
Это не возможно. 

Мы желаем Вам, чтобы и вы с этого дня слились в единое целое. Чтобы никто не смог разделить вас.

Ну а соль эту пересыпьте в этот мешочек - храните его и каждый раз, когда будут в семье возникать разногласия - взгляните на него, и вспомните, что вас нельзя разъединить.

(видели это в Днепродзержинске на церемонии росписи)

----------


## ИРИША

> Горько гости и без стишка могут покричать да и русский язык, как все помнят - могуч и богат.... Это просто совет - выкинуть подобные стишки


А я вообще не читаю на свадьбах стихи:) Никакие:) Ну разве что изредка свои собственные - и то от большой-большой симпатии, и когда время есть сочинять. Русский язык настолько богат, что все эмоции я могу выразить в прозе, и все, что хочу сказать молодым и гостям - легко говорится без натужных рифм... Возможно, я ошибаюсь:) Но народ доволен.

Про свечи: давно исключила маленькие "чайные" из-за пожароопасности, бенгальские огни - из-за вонючести, настольные фонтаны - дороговаты. Летом делала свадьбу в итальянском стиле, и нарыла восхитительную традицию: итальянцы зажигают одну свечу "раздора", и в ее пламени сгорает весь негатив, конфликты, и все такое. И развиваю эту тему, в итоге в конце вечера на завершающем танце в руках у пары только одна большая красивая свеча, а гости "хороводиком", и всем хорошо, и без жертв:)

----------


## о-ля-ля

*наталья гудим*,



> арочки из цветов уже делали, ленты делали, каравай конечно - это обязательно, очаг разжигаем. Даже проводили встречу с живыми золотыми рыбками!!! Все были в восторге!! но сейчас молодые попросили, что-нибудь необычное, вообщем не забитое и ни как у всех... вот и сижу.... честно говоря голову ломаю...


Наталья ещё есть встреча "Подковой" и "Радугой".Если не знаете, то напишу.

----------


## ирвит

> *наталья гудим*, мы, честно говоря сводим встречу к минимуму. 
> каравай и всё. и бегом к столу. молодые за день, за прогулку устают жутко. поэтому мы этот момент не затягиваем


Согласна полностью!!!Гости ждут, сами устали...За стол ,за стол...Небольшой торжественный момент и хватит.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Nali*,



> Подготовить стул и полотенце.
> Чтобы уничтожить яблоко раздора до последнего семечка я предлагаю молодым выйти ко мне. Мне нужен помощник. Яблоко вы должны съесть, не прибегая к помощи рук.


Я стараюсь для жениха и невесты не проводить таких конкурсов. Особенно трепетно отношусь к невестам-она такая вся "намакияженная", и есть яблоко без помощи рук?,возможно, для неё это не очень удобно и приятно.

----------


## Джина

*наталья гудим*
У нас в ЗАГСе говорят :"На рушник ступить - вместе в жизни быть". Можно встречать с рушниками. Расстелить на полу (3-4 шт.), пусть ступают на каждый рушник и говорят на каждом, как они представляют свою семейную жизни( н-р: жить в любви, уважать друг друга).Гости , если принимают ответ, аплодируют. Можно рушники поднять над головой. Пусть проходят, остановившись под каждым, сделать подводки к 1 рушнику о родителях,которые вырастили и воспитали, 2- одрузьях, родных, готовых прийти  в радости и в горе, 3 - с связать с будущими детьми(чтоб через 50 лет на золотой свадьбе этот рушник держали дети).Это так, "скелет", а "мясо" можно нарастить, в смысле додумать:biggrin:

----------


## ВладимирЛоктионов

Доброго времени суток Всем.
12 января - день работника прокуратуры, заказали корпоратив, человек на 30.
Может есть у кого какие наработки.
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Все верн, вариантов тыща... Но мое мнение, главное передать атмосферу реального боя. В левом углу ринга АндрееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееЙ Молот, в правом СергеееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееЙ, ну и так далее, музыка. фанатский сектор "Д" или "С" Длинноногие девочки носят таблички с номерами раундов... Можно и ринг сообразить...


Простите, "опомнилась".... Но действительно Давно не заходила на форум, и тут вдруг такой интересный новый раздел. Лёш! Это, действительно, очень интересный, но уже не молодой  конкурс. Но  спасиб тебе большое за твою озвучку к нему. Я давно его делаю, но только очень коротко получалось( они только разворачивали конфету), а нужно действительно в несколько раундов опробовать. На ринг приглашается чемпион 1999 года колхоза "Заскоки Ильича" ( не подумайте чего, не нашего дорого форумского) и т.д.В зависимости какого цвета выбираются боксёрские перчатки(синие или красные) назначаются синий и красный угол. Девушки в одежде которых присутствует  красный или синий цвет вызываются на ринг. Вы тренеры, что шепчут перед боем боксёрам, настраивая их на победу? Если народ активный- строим живой ринг. Соответствующую музыку, и вперед! Еще раз Лёш, спасибо!

----------


## маскарад1

ВСТРЕЧА " ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ПУТЬ-ЗАЖГИТЕ!"

 ГОСТИ ПОСТРОЕНЫ "КОРИДОРЧИКОМ"
1. тем кто поближе к входу рАЗдать КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКИ "РЫБАЦКИ"
2.тем кто дальше с двух сторон ХОЛОДНЫЕ СВЕЧИ-ФЕЕРВЕРГИ
те что в торт вставляются, !!!!!!!!НО ТОЛЬКО ПОЛЬСКИЕ "TROPIC")
3. на полу по длине всеГо  "коридора" большие звёзды -до стола молодых

А  на дворе – МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ солнце,ИЛИ ненастье, 
Но  нам   Ни что не испортит настроение,
Ведь нас сюда позвало нынче счастье –
Мы празднуем семьи новой рождение!

Дорогие гости, не зевайте! 
Молодых вы громко прославляйте! 
АПЛОДИСМЕНТАМИ ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ!    ФАНФАРЫ

ЧЕСТЬ ПО ЧЕСТИ ЖЕНИХУ И НЕВЕСТЕ
ВОТ ОНИ НАШИ ДВА ГОЛУБКА.
ЯБЛОЧКО НАЛИВНОЕ, ДА ЯГОДКА СПЕЛАЯ….
ЖИТЬ ДА СЛАВИТЬСЯ НАШЕЙ КРАСАВИЦЕ
ДА НАШЕМУ МОЛОДЦУ

Чтоб жизнь молод. Счаст. была,
А ну-ка, гости, крик.Друж.…УРА!!!


ДОР. МОЛ.МЫ ВСЕ ЛЮБУЕМСЯ НА ВАС, 
БОИМСЯ СГЛАЗИТЬ ВАС СЕЙЧАС  ПОЭТОМУ:
 чтобы солнышком вас не рассушило, 
чтобы дождичком не размочило, 
чтобы ветром не разметало, 
чтобы соседушки не рассудачили

ДЛЯ ВАС   ПУСТЬ КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКИ ЗВЕНЯТ
 ОТ ВСЕХ НЕВЗГОД      ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ ОХРАНЯТ!

( ГОСТИ ЗВЕНЯТ КОЛОКОЛЬЧКАМИ " + ФОНОГРАММА
КОЛОКОЛЬНОГО ЗВОНА)

ДР.! ПОГРОМЧЕ ВЫ ЗВЕНИТЕ!
И ВСЁ ХУДОЕ ОТ МОЛОД.ВЫ ЭТИМ ЗВОНОМ ОТГОНИТЕ!
ПУСТЬ  ГРОМЧЕ  КОЛОКОЛЬЧ. ЗВЕНЯТ – О РАДОСТИ
В ВАШИХ СЕРДЦАХ ГОВОРЯТ!



А  «ЗВЁЗДНО- ВЗЛЁТН.» ПОЛОСКА ЭТА
УКАЖЕТ ВАМ К СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ В ЖИЗНИ ПУТЬ!
ЧТОБ ВАМ НА НЕЙ ВСТРЕЧАТЬ ЗАКАТЫ И РАССВЕТЫ
И НИКОГДА С НЕЁ ЧТОБ НЕ СВЕРНУТЬ!

ПУСТЬ   ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕНЬ В ГОДУ
ЗАЖЖЕТ ДЛЯ ВАС СЧАСТЛИВУЮ ЗВЕЗДУ,
ЧТО ПОВЕДЁТ ВАС ЗА СОБОЙ
 И СТАНЕТ ВАШЕЙ ОБЩЕЮ СУДЬБОЙ

ДРУЗЬЯ , В ПРЕДВЕРЬЕ ЭТИХ РАДОСТ. СОБЫТИЙ.
-Друз.!      для молод. , вы «Звёзд. путь  - зажгите!
А  ВЫ ,ВЛЮБЛЁН. – СМЕЛЕЕ ПО НЕМУ ИДИТЕ

- Жених, не пользуйся такси,Нев. на руках неси!

НА РУКИ БЕРИ! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ЕЁ!  И НЕСИ К «ЗВЁЗДАМ», СЧАСТЬЕ СВОЁ!!!
                                                               ( МУЗЫКА : «ДВЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ»)
-СВИД.! ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ РЯДОМ С НИМИ!
ПО   «ЗВЁЗДНОМУ ПУТИ»     ИДИТЕ ВЫ ЗА НИМИ……..

-ТЕПЕРЬ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ МЫ ПРИГЛАШАЕМ
 ПО "ЗВЁЗДНОМУ ПУТИ" ПРОЙТИ ВАМ ПРЕДЛАГАЕМ

НА ТРОНЕ СЧАСТЬЯ МОЛОДЫЕ - ………………… ВМЕСТЕ!
-  ТЕПЕРЬ ЧЕРЁД ГОСТЯМ ПРИСЕСТЬ ЗА СТОЛ
 ВСЕМ  ВМЕСТЕ
-  прекрасно провели мы встречу!
ПУСТЬ НАМ ЗАВИДУЕТ ВЕСЬ МИР!
ПУСТЬ НАСТУПАЕТ СВАДЬБЫ НАШЕЙ ВЕЧЕР
МЫ
ПРИГЛАШАЕМ  ВСЕХ НА СЛАВНЫЙ ПИР
ВСЕ ДРУЗЬЯ - К ЗАСТОЛЬЮ!-
 К  СВАДЕБНОМУ ХЛЕБОСОЛЬЮ!

----------

ANYA_21_81 (30.05.2018)

----------


## snezanabaid

> ВСТРЕЧА " ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ПУТЬ-ЗАЖГИТЕ!"


А я бы взяла за основу с вашего позволения, только стихи немного подсократила бы. :smile:

----------


## коломбина

> Я стараюсь для жениха и невесты не проводить таких конкурсов. Особенно трепетно отношусь к невестам-она такая вся "намакияженная", и есть яблоко без помощи рук?,возможно, для неё это не очень удобно и приятно.


... А как вам конкурс "Выгрызи портрет любимого из шоколадки"? Я была просто в шоке!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> ещё есть встреча "Подковой" и "Радугой".Если не знаете, то напишу.


 А можно подробней? Нигде таких вариантов не видела. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Джина

> ВСТРЕЧА " ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ПУТЬ-ЗАЖГИТЕ!"


идея интересная, надо додумать и сделать под себя с Вашего разрешения.
Стихи, мне кажется, надо изменить или заменить прозой. Но то, что их надо привести к одному стилю, это точно.



> ЧЕСТЬ ПО ЧЕСТИ ЖЕНИХУ И НЕВЕСТЕ
> ВОТ ОНИ НАШИ ДВА ГОЛУБКА.


Это мне представляется как тематическая свадьба в народных костюмаж и кокошниках.



> А «ЗВЁЗДНО- ВЗЛЁТН.» ПОЛОСКА ЭТА
> УКАЖЕТ ВАМ К СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ В ЖИЗНИ ПУТЬ!


А это уже современно - космическое.
*маскарад1*, только без обид:biggrin: :flower: 
Ой, поставила цветок, а не знаю твоего имени, а вдруг ты - мужчина? :Vah:

----------


## Nali

> *Nali*,
> 
> Я стараюсь для жениха и невесты не проводить таких конкурсов. Особенно трепетно отношусь к невестам-она такая вся "намакияженная", и есть яблоко без помощи рук?,возможно, для неё это не очень удобно и приятно.


спасибо за внимание к сценарию. В принципе я всегда с женихом и невестой этот момент обговариваю, хотят они этот конкурс или нет, и если они не против его проведения,  прошу принести полотенце красивое небольшое,  которое они держат, для аккуратности конкурса. Там ещё вся фишка в том, что яблоко держит кто то из друзей жениха, я называю его змеем искусителем. и он усложняет им конкурс тем, что яблоко на нитке двигает вверх вниз, молодым не так просто его поймать. Получается что это действительно их первые семейные трудности, поймать яблоко и откусить. У них такой азарт пояляется.:smile:ну понятно что плюс ещё коментарии зала и мои. В принципе неплохо проходит. но это на ваше усмотрение.:wink:

----------


## маскарад1

> А я бы взяла за основу с вашего позволения, только стихи немного подсократила бы. :smile:


    Берите на здоровье    
Не знаю, где посмотреть как вас зовут, чтобы обратитьс по имени-
мня  зовут Оксана . Приятно , что и я пригожусь - сегодня впервые осмелилась "выглянуть" на форум. 

А ваше творчество  из новичков мне особо симпотично.

*Добавлено через 35 минут*



> идея интересная, надо додумать и сделать под себя с Вашего разрешения.
> Ой, поставила цветок, а не знаю твоего имени, а вдруг ты - мужчина?


  За цветок спасибо! - Не переживайте я Оксана.
  переделывайте , как хотите ! 
  стихи эти "слепила" давно когда ещё форума не знала - так часто использую везде и на выпускном и на юбелее ( чуть потделав под тму)
  Я в начале торжества всегда так волнуюсь, что с "экспромтом не дружу"-
 а это уже так засело в подкорке, что хоть ночью разбуди- выпалю- говорю на "автомате" без сучка без задоринки-
  это кажется, что длинно, там же половина говоиться пока звенит, пока зажигается, по ходу, как горит, молодые идут- в общем быстренько.

  ГЛАВОЕ!!!!!  ФОНТАНЧИКИ В ТОРТ, ТОЛЬКО ПОЛЬСКИЕ Fontanna tortova "TROPIC"   в блстящей желтой фальге
  все остальные сильно  дымят, после использования.
  Если на улице , то ничего, но чаще  в кафе - тогда важно, что бы дыма мало было.
  И ЕЩЁ пока раздаю фонтанчики - ЗАОСТРЯЮ ВНИМАНИЕ , как зажигаем, А ГЛАВНОЕ, что только после моей отмашки!!!!!  а то они кто когда и всё портят - а красиво, когда все одновременно.
  НУ И "КОРИДОР" должен быть широким!!!!!!!!!

----------


## trufanovao

Выкладываю отличную сценку, придумана одной очень хорошей девушкой Натальей))) Эта сценка разыгрывалась для поздравления мужчин с 23 февраля коллегами - девушками, роли девушек и мужчин в сценке можно адаптировать с реальным людям, от этого миниатюра только выигрывает. Идет на УРА! 

 Охотницы (СТЭМ «Особенности национальной женской охоты»)
Все выходят на сцену или строем жестко, или как на подиум.

1. Как служится сейчас
- Все равно не пойму, что эти мужики в армии находят. Девочки ну скука же!  Ходишь – ходишь строем. Потом стоишь, стоишь на посту. Тоже мне забава! Стой и молчи. Девочки, девчонки, отзовитесь, мне скучно!
 - Ой! Не говори. Вот утром товарищ командир сказал, что наш самый главный товарищ командир,  ну как его,  самый главный маршал военного назначения.
Вот, он сказал, что мол, девочки, если вы строем ходить не научитесь, а потом на посту будете разговаривать, то  будет вам по три наряда вне очереди. 
- Да ты что, так и сказал?
- Слово в слово! 
- Слушай, богатый, наверное, мужик! Нет, раз такое дело, так можно и послужить в армии. 
-  Девочки, кто мне скажет, сколько ещё нам тут в окопе сидеть, тот получит 100$ и накладные ногти от Гуччи  со стразами Сваровски.
- И всё-таки, девчонки,  армия – это такая  романтика!  
- Ага, особенно тут, ночью в окопе…О, под ногами глина с песком, а над головой пули свистят. Романтика!
- Да?! А мы ружьё взяли?
-Взяли.
-А еду?
-Взяли.
-А выпить?
-Взяли.
-А тёплую одежду?
-Взяли.
-Отлично! И куда мы теперь со всем этим барахлом?!

- Маш, а ты помнишь, как нас сегодня товарищ командир учил строем ходить?  Встаньте, говорит по номерам. Ты-1й, ты-2й, …
 А я говорю, чего это я 2й, когда у меня 3й?!
- Не говори, смешной! Мы на построении стояли, а он мне говорит: Рядовая Ромашкина! Ну, я честное слово, даже обиделась, говорю: Так уж и РЯДОВАЯ! На гражданке, между прочим, мне все говорили, что я из ряда вон! А он говорит, вот именно – вон из ряда. А как день хорошо начинался! Я у Люськи пудру спёрла, а она и не заметила! Ой, я это в слух сказала?!

- Ой, девочки, я вообще не понимаю,  как я сейчас в атаку пойду – не  накраситься толком, не причёсаться! И вообще, кирзаки на каблуки – я ведь так долго не прохожу! Я вообще как только в армию кастинг прошла, первым делом спросила: А у вас здесь в душе вода горячая есть? А мне: А за чем вам горячая вода. Вы что там чай штоль пить собрались?    
2. Фантазии, как бы им служилось со своими мужчинами 
(фон L. Armstrong «Wonderful World»)

- Ой, девочки, если бы наши мужчины с нами в Армии служили, вот это бы жизнь была! 
- Правильно ты Оль говоришь, в армию надо со своими мужиками ходить. Представляешь, просыпаемся мы в казарме…утром… ну где-то второй час утра. Вся казарма в цветах! Входит товарищ  генерал ...... (вставить Фамилию реального мужчины) и говорит: Я, конечно девушки, дико извиняюсь, но чисто из  стратегических соображений, вставайте пожалста на завтрак. Там в полевом ресторане вас товарищ  ...........  ждет. 
- Точно! Ну, мы пока  туда сюда, портянки в сапоги от Гучи  заправим, приходим в полевой ресторан! 
- И есть так хочется!!
- И выпить!
- И закурить!
- А мы все на диете! 
- Товарищ ............. приносит меню, а мы ему говорим. Любезный,  нам бы что-нибудь полегче, а то нам вечером в атаку за Родину идти. На полный желудок, как – то  знаете ли, не очень. А он говорит, ну что вы девушки, у нас все учтено. Нынче на завтрак хрустящая французская булка с перловкой. Ну, это такая белая «черная икра» и  шампанское… из сухофруктов. 
- Дааа! 



- Да, девочки, как показывает опыт в армию надо со своим начальством приходить. Представляете, сидим мы в окопе, маникюр поправляем, и вдруг походит к нам  в белой парадной форме красивый как Николай 2 ............ и говорит на чистом французском: Девочки! Пойдемте пожалста в атаку!  
- А я ему: Тю, шарман! Придется немножко подождать товарищ  самый главный маршал, у меня еще лак на мизинце не высох… Ой, девочки, чего-то правда, не высох,  может феном их посушить, а? Фен, у кого-нибудь есть?
-  Ну что ты орёшь? На, позвони.
-Алё, Лена, у тебя фен есть? А то щас товарищ командир придет, будет нас в атаку приглашать, а у меня ногти не высохли – нехорошо.

----------


## маскарад1

> ... А как вам конкурс "Выгрызи портрет любимого из шоколадки"? Я была просто в шоке!
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> 
>  А можно подробней? Нигде таких вариантов не видела. Заранее благодарю.


  :eek: Извиените,  - это надо в "Личные сообщения" не знаю как написать для вас туда  - загляните в тему "Доска объявлений" вы искали
 -танцы -  игры - могу помоч в личку, а у вас не указана

----------


## Гудимка

> *наталья гудим*,
> 
> Наталья ещё есть встреча "Подковой" и "Радугой".Если не знаете, то напишу.


Спасибо большое всем, столько нового, интересного написали. А самое главное поддержка, солидарность! Спасибо!!! буду благодарна за "Подкову" и "Радугу".

----------


## olanik

*trufanovao*,
 Сценка мне понравилась, мы очень похожей сценкой поздравляли мужчин администрации города нашего с 23, они аж пищали! В конце спели песню переделку на "девушки фабричные", а выходили - песня переделка "Кэпитан Джек" (название точное ее не помню). Жалко только, что ни текста сценки не песен переделок тогда не сохранила, а вот девушке Наташе и Вам Оля большое спасибо!

----------


## маскарад1

* может этот вариант подойдёт в копилку:*
   перед входом в зал на дверном проходе 2-а человека в натяжку держат
 красную ткань на которой нарисован контур большого сердца , по контуру надпись: " саша+ маша = любовь!"
  молодые вырезают его вместе 
   отдают свидетелям- те вступают в КАРАУЛ у семейного знамени - гости кто хочет оставляют автографы на нём
  а при 1-ом тосте знамя торжественно вносится ими и передаётся молодым  
   НУ А СЙЧАС:
  Вам предстоит, своими руками – изготовить
 ваше «семейное знамя»
- нам очень приятно наблюдать, как дружно и вместе 
всё у вас получается…
Вот такой милый семейн.»кужок. УМелые/РУЧки»
И ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ВАШИ ДЕЛА БУДУТ ОБЩИМИ , КАК СЕЙЧАС
ПУСТЬ ЭТО ЗНАМЯ СТАНЕТ ВАШИМ ТАЛИСМАНОМ 
НА любовь. , веру., И счастье

   ДЕЛО СДЕЛАНО – И ТАК – ГОСТИ, ВМЕСТЕ СКАЖЕМ:
«ДА, ЗДРАВСТВУЕТ, ЗАКОННЫЙ БРАК!»

- передайте знамя свидет, а вы заступ. Сейч. В подчет караул…
а вы уваж, гост.  На нём  Остав. памятну о себе в виде автографа



- Г.! Слушай мою команду: « Всем смирно!
 Равнение на знамя!»
- Свид. К вносу «Семейного знам. Будте готовы!»

   ( звучить бодрый марш типа "марша весёлых ребят")

Знамя внести… ВРУЧИТЬ ЗНАМЯ МОЛОДЫМ!..

                                Т О С Т        ::
СЕГ.: ……….. 2007 Г в живопис. Уголке……………
Под сенью закона Российской державы
Рождается ваша семья,
На счастье дается вам полное право,
Так счастливы будьте всегда!

 И мы желаем  Вам  МОЛОДОЖЁНЫ:
Пусть ваш союз, КАК ЭТО СЕРДЦЕ –
 БУДЕТ :   КРАСИВ.  ЯРКИМ, И ОГРОМН!

КРАСИВЕЙ ПАРЫ НЕ СЫСКАТЬ
И СВАДЬБА ЭТА НЕ ЗАБАВА!
ВАС БУДЕМ ДРУЖНО ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ!
И НЕ УСТАНЕМ ПРОСЛАВЛЯТЬ
……………… друж. Скажем : «СЛАВА!»

Несите Ваш СОЮЗ Любви большой -
всю жизнь, до свадьбы золотой!

ГОСТИ- ВОЛЬНО!
 СЧАСТЬЕ МОЛОДЫХ Я ВСЕХ ПРОШУ «ОБМЫТЬ»
И К СВАДЕБН. ПИРУ – ПРИСТУПИТЬ….

( потом не забыть сказать,  МОЛОДЫМ ,ЧТО мы поручаем  им сделать с этим сердцем)

Тебе……. Как рукодельнице поручается золотыми нитками вышить эту заветную надпись " саша+ маша..."
А ты…. Своими рук. Смастери достойн. Рамку и......
- этот экспонат- будет перв. в вашем. музее «Сем. Ценност.»
или  повесте в спальне над кроватью как "оберег"...-
 А на годовщину мы придём в гости и проверим как выполнили
наше задание..........




-

----------


## Гудимка

Всем большое спасибо, за советы, идеи по встрече молодожёнов!уверена, что помогут они не только мне, но и многим другим ведущим!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> Всех, всех с Новым годом! 
> 
> Подскажите! Хочу на день рождение поздравить старухой Шапокляк. Но не могу придумать какие вредности она может сделать!



А какой возраст имениника?Если дети,то я использовала "Вредные советы" Остера Г.,а потом каверзные вопросы...типа викторины.Ещё мы делали "Шляпу" для взрослых,узнавали что о чём думает.
Шапокляк может позволить себе многое,в отличие от ведущей.Любые конкурсы :Vah: ,будут проходить веселей,с её коментариями,обращёнными к Лариске. :flower:

----------


## маскарад1

Не знаю - будет это считаться СОБСТВЕННОЙ НАРАБОТКОЙ НОВИЧКА или нет,  ВЕДЬ НАУЧИЛАСЬ ТАК ДУМАТЬ ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ ФОРУМУ, (когда, как то шла речь о том что не грех пользоваться старьём если преподнести его по новому)
*Родилась вот такая выручалочка:* 
Как не уходи от этого, а почти на каждой свадьбе, гости предлагают Свидетелям "двушку, пятак, пробку, укроп и т.д"
Использую  эту "фигню" как выкуп Туфельки(если у Свидетелей нет ограничений)
  - Да! виноваты свидетели! Но особенно Дружок-
ведь весь день он не сводит глаз с Дружки-мечтает её поцеловать, да и она не против!
 вот запись их разговора : 
     ДРУЖОК:
 1. нарезка из к/ф "Необыкновенное чудо" из песни" Бабочка крылышками бяк-бяк...!" "*Вы мой ангел, мой идеал, ...хороша так же грудь*"
 2. ДРУЖКА *"Будь или не будь..."*
 - Вот так, друзья! пока наша "Бабочка" - крылышками "Бяк-бяк" , а "Воробышек"- за ней "Шмык-шмык" повсюду - Невесту разули
 Предлагаю уже дать им возможность проявить свои чувства , а за одно и отработать туфельку - пусть папрхают вотна этой "поляне"
  И так! Бабочка -полетела !, а Воробышек пытается её догнать!
  3.  нарезка  *" А бабочка крылышками......"* ( подпиваем все вместе!)
  Далее , как буд-то на лесной полянке:
   - ОЙ, СМОТРИТЕ! Я НАШЛА "ДВУШКУ!"- для чего??! ( все: "чтоб  поцеловал Дружок Дружку)
   4. Воробышек, давай!- слышишь, как Бабочке неймётся!
* "Целуй меня горечей.." - гр. Фристайл* 
    - ОЙ, СМОТРИТЕ! НА ТОМ ЦВЕТКЕ "ПЯТАК"!........теперь Дружка, Свидетеля! Да не просто так! А как?!! -Ваши варианты?!!....
    5.  (типа Дружок теперь её просит - _) *"Ну целуй!" Игорь Наджиев*
    6. ( на петрушку- за ушком друг друга ) *"Муси-пуси..."* 
  7. ( на полено-каждое колено) *-"Попробуй джага-джага...."*
    8.( на "Десятку"- в жвот?!или пятку?!- Сейчас узнаем!:) *"Поцелуй, целуй меня в живот...ниже! ниже! вот!!! гр. "Киски"*
     9. ( Пробка- в "ОП-КУ") -*Глюкоза " А у меня самая лучшая попа*

  Ерунда, но получается миленько, всегда весело и не пошло -из-за подводки и музыки. 
Выручает, когда, вдруг украли туфельку - и хотят "зрелищ" , а я планировала подругому ,какой-то сценкой - но позно всё "по...ерено"!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

К теме Алексея Пашина о планшете: Делала это всего 3 раза на знакомую публику и на юбиляра с чувством юмора. Но было так здорово, все вспоминают именно этот момент , ржачки было море... Правда требуется подготовка. Беру фото удачное юбиляра(юбилярши) Иду в ближайшую фото студию,увеличиваю портрет(желательно по пояс) до размера а-3, вставлю его в рамку, под стекло. Заранее замазываю зубной пастой, только не много, чтобы не было видно изображения и потом легко можно будет отмыть. Когда народ уже разогретый , ставлю мольберт и туда замазанный портрет, заранее приготовлю ёмкость с водой и тряпочку. Надеваю на шею большой бант, очки круглые с огромными выпуклыми стеклами. Представляюсь, придуряясь картавя : Я широко известный в узких кругах художник, "в твойческих куугах меня знают как Любовь неизвестная..." Мои работы не выставлялись во многих знаменитых музеях мира, в частности в прошлом году не выставлялись в Лувре, в этом году также не выставлялись в Третьяковке.Я сейчас буду писать портрет нашей юбилярши, мною разработанным методом МОНОТРЯПИЯ.Этот метод запатентован мною во многих развитых странах. Но для работы мне необходим мальчик- ассистент. Вот выбираю этого "мальчика" с большими усами.. Скажите, мне юноша, как художник- художнику: вы рисовать умеете? Короче стебаемся с ним, но главное- он мне нужен, чтобы поддерживать мольберт и портрет, и чтоб он не скучал, прошу его "возбуждать" художника на творчество и время- от времени произносить фразу :" о,Любовь!" Люди уже валяются от его возгласов, потом все к нему пристают, скажи...Вообщем,долго,рассказывать, и,  может быть неинтересно.Главное- начинаю потихоньку, с уголка вымывать портрет юбиляра, комментируя все при этом. Главное- знать особенности жизни его и составить прикольный текст... Кто помнит монолог Ефима Шифрина (буду очень признательна, тому, кто подскажет где его отыскать,мне это не удалось), когда он от имени экскурсовода музея описывает картину Рафаэля " Какая то мадонна"  Ну, например ...обратите внимание  на глаза мадонны, они робко смотрят на действительность, что говорит об ущемлении прав женщин в этой стране...... Конечно, на текстом приходилось помучиться, чтобы было смешно и не пошло. Но игра стоит свеч! Самое главное- уловить и передать особенности виновника торжества. Ну, например "Открываются под моей своеобразной кистью огромные, встревоженные глаза именинницы. Даже манящая  голубизна не скрывает...тревогу, тревогу за образование Советского района нашего славного града. (Юбилярша- директор школы) И так открываю весь портрет...В результате потом вручаем портрет юбилярше, смех в зале и непередаваемые чувства собственного удовлетворения!

----------


## shoymama

*Любовь-Морковь*,
[img]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/img]

Шифрина можешь посмотреть вот здесь:  http://video.mail.ru/mail/yozik_brit...video/760.html

----------


## slanas

На новогоднем вечернике провела Корриду (спасибо за идею, взята здесь). Немножко (чуть-чуть) добавила, пошла на УРА! Я подумала что можно и на других праздниках жизни использовать.
Донны и Сеньоры, корриду начинаем!
Героев для игры мы с вами уже знаем.

Все очень даже просто: 
Лишь повторять вам нужно движение простые, 
И сделать это быстро, весело и дружно!

Тореадор бесстрашный готов сразиться смело. 
Он пояс  надевает и Даму Сердца  выбирает.    
И ей свою победу в корриде посвящает.

Движением испанским поклон он шлет ей страстный.

В зубах он розу держит и падает к  её ногам.

А Дама Сердца страстно ту розу забирает. 
И  скромно Тореадору  глазками моргает.
И знаками различными на что-то намекает!

Тореадор в экстазе, он прыгает от счастья. 
Что наконец то  Дама его покорна власти.

У Тореадора  лишь минута, а вовсе не час.
Звездный миг для него настал сейчас.
И не теряя времени он  нежно Даму обнимает.

Но Бык, друзья, однако не дрЕмает,
И Тореадора рогами куда-нибудь бодает!

Копытом бьет нещадно, пыхтит, как сивый мерин.
И хитрый глаз прищуря……. нацелив он рога.
Решает Тореадора поднять он  на «УРА»!

Тореадор же смелый, с той Дамы юбку сдернув,
Кричит Быку он: «Торро!» и тряпкою трясет.


Но Бык не растерялся и с Дамой обнаженной он в пляс пустился смело.

Испания такого……. не видывала дела!

Тореадор растерян: такого вот исхода не ожидал он точно.

И потому подумав (конечно, по-испански), решение он принял: 
Чтоб праздник не испортить, другую Даму выбрал,
И вышел в центр с ней. 

У первой дамы розу конечно он забрал
И новой Даме Сердца ту розу он отдал.
(Это испанский народный обычай)

Та Дама очень рада, что день её настал,
И прыгая от счастья…….целует его в уста.

А бык  уже  во вкусе, и Даму прижимая,  он её водкой угощает.
Ему  уж всё равно, обняв свою любимую,  ей  миллионы обещает.

Вот так бывает в жизни, не ждёшь такой развязки,
Когда задуманное тобой меняется как в сказке.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Кстати вопрос, куда выкладывать мною разработанные сценарии концертов? Есть к 8 марту, день города, конкурсы красоты: "леди в погонах", Мисс старшеклассница, к 9 маю - "Колокола Памяти". театрализованные представления на День нептуна, сказка для театра"Василиса Прекрасная". направте -всё отдам в добрые творческие руки.


Буду очень -очень благодарна... мне нужна идея к 8 марта и 23 февраля.
 Я вас очень хорошо понимаю. Я тоже очень редко могу сюда зайти. Но в силу общественной нагрузки(хотя мне єто очень нравится) провожу на работе праздники.
Если вам не сложно мне на адрес slana2000@mail.ru

----------


## DjMalysh

Всем привет!
Работали в эти выходные свадьбу, 2 дня. Заказик оказался нелегкий, знаю что жених бывший милиционер, а на данный момент работает вышибалой по клубам.
Встреча прошла быстро (-6, сумасшедший ветер и снег, все гости трясутся от холода, видно на прогулке мало приняли:rolleyes:), но все кричали, хлопали, топали и т.п. Родители не захотели сразу делать одаривание молодых, т.к. у них так не принято, а только за вторым столом, чтобы все сидели за столами и т.п. Окей, как сказано, так и сделано.
Посадили мы людей за столы, первый тост от Ведущего, Юра всегда (или почти всегда) сам открывает торжество, второй тост от родителей, третий за любовь (уже согрелись немного), после третьего начинаем "прощупывать" публику. Выбрали капитанов столов, "типа слабо наливаем", мужчины не справляются со своими обязанностями, надо чтобы этот процесс кто-то контролировал, естественно капитанами стали самые-самые мужчины, "из них энергия так и шла, так и шла" :Ok: . Капитаны на  скорость обслужили свои столы в смысле спиртного, и в конце должны были выйти к Ведущему с рюмочкой водки и закуской на вилочке (этот момент всегда вызывает бурю смеха у гостей), после этого каждый капитан произносит поздравление для молодых, и тренирует со своей командой девиз (ну типа, "за это надо выпить" и  "а мы не возражаем", два дня эти фразы звучали на весь ресторан, в конце уже администрация и официанты подкрикивали :biggrin:).
Сделали клятву на сердце для молодых. Мягкое игрушечное сердечко (валентинка), жених держит на ладони, а невеста кладет сверху руку и клянется, а затем наоборот. Прошло хорошо. 
Просто на ура прошла викторина "Кто лучше знает Молодых".
Второй стол начали с зажжения семейного очага. Красивая душещепательная музычка, слова Юра всегда говорит прозой и каждый раз разные, ну в общем смысл один, но по-разному, от души.
Далее пошло одаривание. Этот момент хочу отметить отдельно. Ну не катит одаривание после первого стола и позже, я только руками и ногами за то, что одаривать нужно сразу. После нескольких рюмок, это не может уже быть красивым торжественным моментом, как это происходит, если одаривать вначале (лица у гостей уже не те :biggrin:..... шутка).
Всегда идет на ура угадай мелодию, у нас звучат мелодии из советских кинофильмов, и нужно угадать название фильма. В конце делаем суперигру на супер приз.
Немного попели, но совсем немного, петь мы (в смысле гости) как то не очень хотели. А вот зато танцевать!!!!! Между каждым столом танцевальный блок минимум час, и никто не хочет садиться за столы, ну естественно танцы разбавляются танцевальными играми.
Просто супер прошло вырезание узоров из галстуков (правда контингент попался солидный, женщины не хотели резать галстуки, боялись, (пока фишка не была раскрыта и мужчинам не выдали дубликаты из секонд-хенда) обычно когда участвует молодежь, то девчонкам пофиг, они сломя голову несутся быстрее стричь узоры, Юра всегда подшучивает что такими темпами можно не только гаслтуки вырезать...:rolleyes::rolleyes:) и реклама полученной модели под музыку по "подиуму".
Из танцевальных игр сделали "стенка на стенку". Сначала жених с невестой заманивают всех гостей в паровозик, затем паровозик делится на мальчиков и девочек, а потом уже стенка на стенку, танцевальные нарезки, а в конце общий заводной танец и медляк (вот как-то так:smile:)
Сделали султанов. Два самых сильных мужчины собирали себе в гарем жен на руках, затем их считали, целовали, танцевали, все это на скорость, и т.п.
Мне оч нравятся две эти игры, т.к. в них вовлекаются все гости, у нас даже судить некому обычно, т.к. все участвуют.
Остался последний блок, собирали на мальчика девочку в мешочки, выносили торт с холодным дождем, букет не бросали, а делали карусельку из ленточек, когда только одна из них привязана к букету, снимали подвязку, фату.
Забыла рассказать еще, был куплен огромный ватман и маркеры, это все находилось на спец столике и гости в течение всего вечера оставляли молодым пожелания, рисунки и т.п., в самом конце, когда Юра уже хотел преподнести эту огромную самодельную открытку Молодым, оказалось что еще не все высказались, у столика стоял мальчишка лет 4-х и интенсивно что-то рисовал, на вопрос Юры закончил ли он, "парень" громко в микрофон ответил "через минуту", на что весь зал лег от смеха.
Это был первый день.

----------


## slanas

> На новогоднем вечернике провела Корриду (спасибо за идею, взята здесь). Немножко (чуть-чуть) добавила, пошла на УРА! Я подумала что можно и на других праздниках жизни использовать.


Забыла сказать, что музыкой сопровождающей сценку был ремикс на испанский танец. Фон задал тон. И обязательно у дамы красная юбка (просто отрез красной ткани)

----------


## Ильич

> Ну не катит одаривание после первого стола и позже, я только руками и ногами за то, что одаривать нужно сразу.


Это вы зря коллега.. Правильно говорить: "Ну не катит у меня одаривание после первого стола и позже,":biggrin:
Катит еще и как, но тормозит вечер, надо творчески решать эту тему. У нас в Украине раньше всегда дарили за столом, и как бы это традиционно.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> абыла рассказать еще, был куплен огромный ватман и маркеры, это все находилось на спец столике и гости в течение всего вечера оставляли молодым пожелания, рисунки и т.п., в самом конце, когда Юра уже хотел преподнести эту огромную самодельную открытку Молодым, оказалось что еще не все высказались, у столика стоял мальчишка лет 4-х и интенсивно что-то рисовал, на вопрос Юры закончил ли он, "парень" громко в микрофон ответил "через минуту", на что весь зал лег от смеха.


А теперь давайте раскинем мозгами, куда уйдет эта открытка после свадьбы - в рулончик и на антресоль. А если вместо ватмана рамка 30х40 с багетом и бумага эта в рамке под стеклом - таки это можно повесить на стену.... И это будет работать всю семейную жизнь... -  я делаю почти так.

----------


## Татьяна_Gold

> Это вы зря коллега.. Правильно говорить: "Ну не катит у меня одаривание после первого стола и позже,":biggrin:
> Катит еще и как, но тормозит вечер, надо творчески решать эту тему. У нас в Украине раньше всегда дарили за столом, и как бы это традиционно.
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> 
> А теперь давайте раскинем мозгами, куда уйдет эта открытка после свадьбы - в рулончик и на антресоль. А если вместо ватмана рамка 30х40 с багетом и бумага эта в рамке под стеклом - таки это можно повесить на стену.... И это будет работать всю семейную жизнь... -  я делаю почти так.


*Ильич* , ну как всегда, не в бровь, а в глаз!!!  :Ok:  :Aga: 
И добавить нечего.

----------


## маскарад1

[QUOTE=DjMalysh;2569633]Всем привет!
Работали в эти выходные свадьбу, 2 дня. Заказик оказался нелегкий, Далее пошло одаривание. Этот момент хочу отметить отдельно. Ну не катит одаривание после первого стола и позже, я только руками и ногами за то, что одаривать нужно сразу. После нескольких рюмок, это не может уже быть красивым торжественным моментом, как это происходит, если одаривать вначале (лица у гостей уже не те :biggrin:..... шутка).

 :Ok:  :flower:  СПАСИБО за отчёт, всегда актуально, как прошло.
 ЛЮБЛЮ, когда свадьба танцующаяя- это уже свадьба удалась!
ВОТ  - такие бы всегда свадьбы - а то только и думаешь- чем бы ещё "вытащить" на танцпол - чо б хоть глаток воздуха глатнуть УСПЕТЬ
*Я по поводу обряда ДАРЕНИЯ.*  
             Мне кажется, что вы его затянули.
  ЕсЛИ делать 1-ое застолье - 4 тоста ( НЕ БОЛЬШЕ - ведь уже к этому моменту всегда курящие хотят курить, все  уже"червячка заморили" )
  потом перерыв 10-15 минут ( готовлюсь к дарам- т.к перед ними всегда делаю приход КОРОВЫ)
   И СРАЗУ ДАРЫ -  то В САМУЮ ТОЧКУ.
  а у вас  получилось по отчёту , что почти как в 3-м застолье

    Просто я тоже пыталась долго найти -эту ЗОЛОТУЮ СЕРЕДИНУ
    ПРОБОВАЛА ПО РАЗНОМУ и в итоге если обобщить смОтрите, что получается :
*1. в начале  плохо* : - все устали, хотят быстрее сесть за стол - нельзя затягивать ( а если большая свадьба, то вообще не вариант)
                                 - людей надо накормить, напоить, дать освоиться,
"РАСКРЫТЬСЯ ДУШЕ" - СНЯТЬ НАПРЯЖЕНИЕ, СТЕСНЕНИЕ
                              - зал не всегда позволяет, время года тоже
                              -  напоминает очередь в мавзолей
                              - не возникает скандальных моментов к нам от старшего поколения - типа :мы не поняли все дарили или нет?!!  - 
(ну что поделаешь если  для них важно, чтобы всё было во всеуслышанье)
                           - многие обижаются - мы готовились, а нам не дали    возможности, не уваЖили  и т. д
*2. Но  затягивать, тоже нельзя* - -подарки мешают людям расслабиться , да и вдруг надо уйти, уехать, да и просто пьяные уже потом - как тараканов не собирёшь - ... 

       ЭТУ СХЕМУ СОБЛЮДАЮ  ЧЁТКО 
 И ВСЁ "КАК ДОКТОР ПРОПИСАЛ"- ВСЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫ - " КОНИ-СЫТЫ, ХЛОПЦЫ-ЗАПРЯЖЁННЫ!"


   извините если сильно умничаю, но попробуйте так и почувствуете разницу

----------


## MarinaPotkina

2. Но  затягивать, тоже нельзя [/B]- -подарки мешают людям расслабиться , да и вдруг надо уйти, уехать, да и просто пьяные уже потом - как тараканов не собирёшь - ... 

       ЭТУ СХЕМУ СОБЛЮДАЮ  ЧЁТКО 
 И ВСЁ "КАК ДОКТОР ПРОПИСАЛ"- ВСЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫ - " КОНИ-СЫТЫ, ХЛОПЦЫ-ЗАПРЯЖЁННЫ!"

у меня тоже иногда возникает вопрос с дарением подарков, но в этом посте так здорово всё обрисовано, что я соглавсна на все 100%. :flower: [/QUOTE]

----------


## snezanabaid

> Мне кажется, что вы его затянули.
> ЕсЛИ делать 1-ое застолье - 4 тоста ( НЕ БОЛЬШЕ - ведь уже к этому моменту всегда курящие хотят курить, все уже"червячка заморили" )
> потом перерыв 10-15 минут ( готовлюсь к дарам- т.к перед ними всегда делаю приход КОРОВЫ)
> И СРАЗУ ДАРЫ - то В САМУЮ ТОЧКУ.


Соглашусь, на все 100 ,потому как сама провожу дары сразу же после первого застолья ,три тоста выпили-закусили ,молодых на первый танец пригласили, потом желающие курить-покурили, а все, кто за ЗОЖ -танцуют. Минут 15 танцы, если танцы не идут то можно небольшие испытания для молодых сделать и переход на второе застолье. Вот его то и начинаем с даров и тостов от гостей. Еще не пьяны, но уже раскрепощены.:smile:

----------


## ирвит

Проблема одаривания есть, все молодожёны просят сделать это как-то побыстрее, по особенному. Если  свадьба на 50 чел., то ещё возможны варианты,  если на 100-200, то ... придётся потерпеть.Я и сама на свадьбе у племянницы думала,что буду кратка, но.. в нужный момент показалось, что если я сейчас не скажу это и это, то  счастье молодых не состоится... это от любви. Говорю молодым,что это тот момент на свадьбе, когда вы уделите внимание каждому гостю, это ценно и т.д.
Делаю одаривание во второе застолье.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Хочу сделать перетанцовку о которых вы много пишите, подскажите как   к этому подготовить молодых?

----------


## маскарад1

> Хочу сделать перетанцовку о которых вы много пишите, подскажите как   к этому подготовить молодых?


  Вы про "Стенка на стенку"?
*1.  момент когда  много народу на танцплощадке* ( лучше после медляка - вот вам готовенькие мальчики и девочки)
  просиш задержаться и построиться :девочки напротив мальчиков
  и просто спрашиваете: " друзья! все ещё помним по какому поводу веселье?! а кто у нас виновники торжества?! 
  ставите Невесту во главе девчат, а Жениха -ребят
  -поапладируем самой красивой паре.....( кто лучше! мальчики или девочки) и т. д.....
  - Девочки , а вы рады, тому, что...... сегодня вышла замуж?
   - Мальчишки, а вы......
    - а кто больше рад девочки или мальчики?!
    -  А даказать?!........
  ДЕЛО В ТОМ ЧТО ЭТО МОЖНО ВООБЩЕ БЕЗ МОЛОДЫХ делать
*2. Но очень удобно после обряда "ПОРОДНЕНИЯ"* - МЕЖДУ РОДНЁЙ,
 а особенно удобно после эсТафеты с подписями " Мы ниже подписавшиеся.." (  :flower:  :flower: СПАСИБО ТЕМ ЧЬЯ ИДЕЯ!!!!!!!)

----------


## Джина

Марина, о какой перетанцовке Вы спрашиваете?
Перетанцовка - момент соревновательный, в конце которого обязательно должна победить дружба :Aga:  : совместный зажигательныйтанец двух команд ,н - р, после фразы:"Танцуют все" или медленной композицией можно закончить.Вот один из вариантов к перетанцовке по именам. А подвести к самой перетенцовке можно, например, так."Вы (имя невесты) любите?" "А (имя жениха) любите?" "А .... и .... любите?" "Готовы им помогать?" Вот сейчас и проверим.Делим на две команды. Гости обычно кричат ответы громко и тутже готовы помогать, вернее "перетанцовывать":biggrin:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Девчонки спасибо за отклики, но я извиняюсь, забыла указать о том, что спрашиваю про перетанцовку жениха и невесты, например Пети и Марины?

----------


## маскарад1

> Девчонки спасибо за отклики, но я извиняюсь, забыла указать о том, что спрашиваю про перетанцовку жениха и невесты, например Пети и Марины?


  Марина, Сори!  моя-ваша не понимайт :Oj: Теперь вы поподробнее , если можно  Знаю ещё когда молодые с родителями пертанцовывают- НЕВЕСТКА со СВЕКРОВЬЮ.........(делаю-люблю) , А ЖЕНИХ с НЕВЕСТОЙ???:eek:

----------


## Джина

> спрашиваю про перетанцовку жениха и невесты, например Пети и Марины?


Я написала о перетанцовке по именам молодых, когда команда или" группа поддержки" жениха танцует под муз. кусочек из песни  с его именем. Затем звучит отрывок песни с именем невесты и зажигает она со своей "группой поддержки". И так чередуется несколько раз . А подводке  и окончании я написала в предыдущем посте. Если это не то или бестолково объяснила:biggrin:, спрашивайте буду разъяснять :Aga:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Добавлено через 1 минуту[/U][/I][/B][/size]
> Марина, Сори!  моя-ваша не понимайтТеперь вы поподробнее , если можно  Знаю ещё когда молодые с родителями пертанцовывают- НЕВЕСТКА со СВЕКРОВЬЮ.........(делаю-люблю) , А ЖЕНИХ с НЕВЕСТОЙ???:eek:


Может я что- то не то пишу и прошу объяснить на ночь глядя, но я это так представляю:нарезки песен , одна сменяет другую, то о женихе , то о невесте и т.д. Так?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Беляева Елена

Я на последней свадьбе попала в очень "интересную" ситуацию. Одаривание молодых планировала сделать после первого перекура, заранее обговаривали с невестой и свекровью, как лучше этот момент провести, чтобы не получилось очереди. Но ...Жених оказался мягко говоря с характером. Невесту украли, он ...ушел со свадьбы. Долго ждали, веселила гостей, надо сказать, они молодцы, на провокацию не поддались, жених вернулся, собрались вручать подарки - снова ушел, уже с невестой. Снова ждали, гости как ни в чем не бывало с удовольствием играли, танцевали. В общем дарить подарки мы начали ... без молодых,(а кто знает, вдруг они не вернулись бы) пришлось выкручиваться, вспомнила про будку гласности в 90-е годы предложила поздравить молодых на камеру, гости сначала возмутились, потом согласились. Когда процесс пошел, наши молодые по одному вернулись, столько слов им говорили, так искренне желали счастья, терпения, что голубки успокоились, свадьба продолжилась, догуляли до часа ночи!, а ведь ещё в 10 вечера  казалось,что уже все. Конечно поздравляли гости все-таки стоя в очереди, но все были так рады, что молодые помирились, что это никого не смущало, к тому же состоялся сей момент уже достаточно поздно, когда гости были уже под шафе. Вот такая история.

----------


## Гудимка

> Я на последней свадьбе попала в очень "интересную" ситуацию. Одаривание молодых планировала сделать после первого перекура, заранее обговаривали с невестой и свекровью, как лучше этот момент провести, чтобы не получилось очереди. Вот такая история.


Леночка, вы умница!!! Выкрутились и вечер не пропал!!! Спасибо за историю, ведь всякое может случится. вот у нас всё же подарки дарят сидя за столами, вроде как по старинке, с разносом, с бутылками, но не затягивая. Всем хочется скорее играть и веселиться!!! но однажды, побывав на свадьбе в немецкой деревне, Омской области  -была удивлена, что подарки дарили сразу, стояли в очереди к молодым. И честно скажу, что есть и плюсы и минусы: быстро, весело и хорошо, но несколько смущало, то, что никто не слушает, а молодым тоже было не очень всё слышно. Все спешили поскорее подарить подарки... как бы сказать не было торжественности...

----------


## маскарад1

[QUOTE=Джина;2570245]Я написала о перетанцовке по именам молодых, когда команда или" группа поддержки" жениха танцует под муз. кусочек из песни  с его именем. Затем звучит отрывок песни с именем невесты и зажигает она со своей "группой поддержки". И так чередуется несколько раз . 

  ТАНЮШ, а как вы столько песен с именами находите, да главное ЗАВОДНЫХ ?! ЭТО НА КАЖДУЮ СВАДЬБУ подборку делать?:redface::eek:
  ЗАЧЕМ? когда можно использовать разные варианты "стенка на стенку"

  (Ой! раньше цитата была в серой рамке , а теперь нет?!!! что не так делаю?!)

----------


## Джина

> ТАНЮШ, а как вы столько песен с именами находите, да главное ЗАВОДНЫХ


Оксана, это один из вариантов различных перетанцовок.Мне сейчас этот момент очень нравится.Песни, вернее муз. отрывки, я использую по 3 шт. для каждого из молодых. Хорошо. когда у молодых имена,  которых много песен, а если имена редкие= от этой затеи отказываюсь. А как этот момент нравится молодым и гостям!!!Это ведь - ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНЫЙ ПОДХОД к клиенту, а это дорогого стоит!:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> когда у молодых имена, которых много песен, а если имена редкие= от этой затеи отказываюсь. А как этот момент нравится молодым и гостям!!!


аналогично! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Я перетанцовок никаких не делаю. Мне самой не очень нравится , оттого и неинтересно. А когда мне самой неинтересно, то и не донесу я до них, куража не будет.

А вообще-то этой "новинке" лет 200-300 не меньше. Русская народная игровая песня "Бояре, а мы к вам пришли!" именно как перетанцовка двух стенок играется.Вот они по очереди и вытанцовывают. Куплет одна стенка,   куплет - вторая

----------


## skomorox

> Я перетанцовок никаких не делаю. Мне самой не очень нравится


я делала всего лишь два раза и пока забросила эту хрень. Песен с драйвом нет, всё какие-то тягомотные, неинтересные, шансонские - как под них отжигать? Чуть не сдохла - искала весёлые танцевальные песни с именами, но их так мало. На два раза только и хватило. Овчинка выделки не стоит, так рыскать, столько времени терять, а конкурс  - пшик! Г..но, короче!:biggrin: Можно и без него обойтись.

----------


## Порубовы

> Проблема одаривания есть


В 99,99% случаев делаем вручение подарков сразу, а потом просто тосты.

Было две свадьбы, где было "одаривание" за вторым столом. - больше всего жалко молодых, которым сидеть неудобно перед людьми, а стоять - ноги отваливаются.

Мы даже статейку накропали в своём блоге о вручении подарков.
http://ar-ta.dp.ua/odarivanie/#more-422

вот отрывочек:
Отметим плюсы, которые Вы получаете при вручении подарков в начале праздника:
*
1. Можно совместить вручение подарков и фото – тогда у молодых будут все гости на фотографиях. При этом у всех гостей и молодожёнов будет идеальный внешний вид: причёски уложены, костюмы наглажены. Эти фото можно использовать для оформления свадебной книги поздравлений и пожеланий.

2. Можно совместить  с рассадкой гостей, что экономит время, а значит на празднике будет больше возможности для ярких, интересных моментов.

3. Получив все подарки молодожёны имеют возможность сразу сложить их, скажем, в багажник авто и не собирать подарки в конце праздника по всему залу.*

Заказчику всегда это рассказываем - почти всех убеждает.

----------


## маскарад1

[QUOTE=Порубовы;2570422]В 99,99% случаев делаем вручение подарков сразу, а потом просто тосты.

Было две свадьбы, где было "одаривание" за вторым столом. - больше всего жалко молодых, которым сидеть неудобно перед людьми, а стоять - ноги отваливаются.

 :Oj: КАЖДЫЙ ДЕЛАЕТ КАК ЕМУ УДОБНО, КОНЕЧНО , НО из ваших "++ -ов" 
  1-ый пункт  мне понравился :Ok:  (добавлю его в свою таблицу "++-ов" и
 " --ов" в этом вопросе)

  А ПО ПОВОДУ  (Было две свадьбы, где было "одаривание" за вторым столом. - больше всего жалко молодых, которым сидеть неудобно перед людьми, а стоять - ноги отваливаются.)- А ЧТО В НАЧАЛЕ ОНИ НЕ СТОЯТ??!- ТОЛЬКО УСТАВШИЕ И ГОЛОДНЫЕ! 
   РАССАДКА гостей - всегда быстро и так ?
   А ПОДАРКИ  на Дарах собирают СВАТЫ - в их обязанность входит заведовать ими - и в конце даров, Сваты вместе с Родителями всё увозят
и только тогда снимают с себя полномочия

----------


## коломбина

> Получив все подарки молодожёны имеют возможность сразу сложить их, скажем, в багажник авто и не собирать подарки в конце праздника по всему залу.


 А у нас на свадьбах на обряд дарения подарков выбирается Князь и Княгиня, которые собирают подарки и подносят гостям рюмочку. Молодые только внимательно слушают всех, кто хочет их поздравить.  Так все гораздо веселее проходит. А за подарки ответственные родственники молодоженов. мы этот вопрос сразу обговариваем, чтобы не было неприятных сюрпризов.

----------


## DjMalysh

> Это вы зря коллега.. Правильно говорить: "Ну не катит у меня одаривание после первого стола и позже,":biggrin:
> Катит еще и как, но тормозит вечер, надо творчески решать эту тему. У нас в Украине раньше всегда дарили за столом, и как бы это традиционно.


Вы правы, особенно Вы правы в том, что "катит, но тормозит вечер", это действительно очень точно сказано, теряется темп. 




> А теперь давайте раскинем мозгами, куда уйдет эта открытка после свадьбы - в рулончик и на антресоль. А если вместо ватмана рамка 30х40 с багетом и бумага эта в рамке под стеклом - таки это можно повесить на стену.... И это будет работать всю семейную жизнь... -  я делаю почти так.


И тут Вы правы, я как-то об этом не подумала, когда проходят юбилеи, то мы делаем листок календаря в рамочке, как и было вами предложено, а тут почему то захотелось сделать с размахом, но получилось не очень практично....:wink:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> *Я по поводу обряда ДАРЕНИЯ.*  
>      Мне кажется, что вы его затянули.
>   ЕсЛИ делать 1-ое застолье - 4 тоста ( НЕ БОЛЬШЕ - ведь уже к этому моменту всегда курящие хотят курить, все  уже"червячка заморили" )
>   потом перерыв 10-15 минут ( готовлюсь к дарам- т.к перед ними всегда делаю приход КОРОВЫ)
>    И СРАЗУ ДАРЫ -  то В САМУЮ ТОЧКУ.
>   а у вас  получилось по отчёту , что почти как в 3-м застолье


Спасибо за совет и идею, да, действительно, как мне это в голову не пришло сделать предложенным вами методом, 4 тоста, перекур и дарение, я уже вижу, что на этой свадьбе точно прокатило бы, ну ничего... еще все впереди!!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
И еще один вариант дарения, правда у нас такое было только один раз. Свадьба была человек на 150-200, причем банкет был в одном зале, а танцы в другом. Так как людей много, то с молодыми на прогулку ездили только избранные, а остальные были приглашены сразу в ресторан, где был накрыт фуршет в танцевальном зале, поэтому гости конечно же не скучали, а даже с удовольствием проводили время общаясь, пока ждали приезда молодых. А те кто приехал с прогулки, пока молодые фотографировались около ресторана (там был фонтан, красивая лужайка, выпускали голубей), тоже с удовольствием присоединились к фуршету. В итоге одаривание было сразу, все были довольны, никто не спешил, всем было весело и интересно (червячка то уже все заморили) , и через 30-40 минут после одаривания все с удовольствием присели за столы.
Мне кажется, что данный вариант тоже можно рассматривать, конечно учитывая все нюансы.

p.s. Кстати, фуршет оставался на своем месте весь вечер, что очень понравилось молодежи, они с удовольствием угощались напитками и фруктами во время танцев уходя к столикам небольшими тусовками (получился почти клубный вариант).

----------


## Порубовы

> А ЧТО В НАЧАЛЕ ОНИ НЕ СТОЯТ??!- ТОЛЬКО УСТАВШИЕ И ГОЛОДНЫЕ!


стоят. Стоят на несколько минут дольше, чем если бы им только цветы подарили.
А так при этом гости не говорят долгих речей, не поднимают бокалы, не кричат им горько.

Гостям мы говорим - подарки вручаем бысто, тосты будут представлены за столом - а сейчас вручили подарок, сфотографировались и к столу.

----------


## skomorox

> Было две свадьбы, где было "одаривание" за вторым столом. - больше всего жалко молодых, которым сидеть неудобно перед людьми, а стоять - ноги отваливаются.


нам в этом плане легче, наш народ уже приучен и не приходиться ломать стереотипы у людей (а это так сложно):
встреча с караваем, потом дарение подарков и цветов, трясение рук молодым - и проходим в зал, за столы. 
Даже если гостей 120-150 человек - проходит вся эта процедура за 20-30 минут. Никто не говорит долгих слов: вручили конверт, цветы, обняли, потрясли руку, сказали "Поздравляю" и следущий. 
Никто не умер от голода и молодым приятно: денежки получены, всё убрано по укромным местам, можно свадьбу начинать!:biggrin:

----------


## Леонидовна

Про перетанцовки:
мой диджей сделал нарезку (микс прим. на 10 мин) из танцевальных зажигательных песен, в которых звучат популярные имена (Катя, Леха, Колян, Любочка, Маша, Вова  и т.д. и т.п.) 
И вот в танц.отделении я  говорю: "Друзья, а сейчас у нас танцы не простые, а именные! След. танц. микс посвящается нашим дорогим и веселым гостям! Итак, как только вы услышите свое имя в песне-- ждем вас в центре танц. круга, самые активные танцоры обязательно получат призы!" Врубаем эту нарезку (отрывки недлинные - секунд по 30-40), народ отплясывает с удовольствием, вслушиваются в песни, кричат друг другу:"Галя, Галя, выходи, твоя песня!!!" В общем, проходит на ура, всем приятно.

----------


## маскарад1

*РАЗ ТЕМА  ЗАШЛА ПРО ДАРЕНИЕ ПРЕДЛОЖУ ( может кому подойдёт? - ОСОБЕННО если с ГОДА БЫКА ОСТАЛСЯ КОСТЮМ КОРОВЫ - то "гонять" его можно вечно , ЧТОБ НЕ ЖДАЛ СВОЕЙ ОЧЕРЕДИ 12 ЛЕТ)* 
                     из журнала "Чем развлеч гостей":
   перед Дарами приходит на свадьбу Корова , (как подарок от какой-то родни, - символ богатства и изобилия -
  МОЛОДЫХ проверяем на хозяйственность , чем будут угощать гостей  за дары?
 ( Невеста- гладит, кормит, поит, Жених- целует, доит и надаивает "МОЛОЧКА- ПЕРВОЧКА"  из которого мы якобы приготовили чудесный ЧУДО СЫР - на Руси раньше он был царским угощеньем, только зажиточная семья могла себе позволить угощать гостей на свадьбе сыром, Сваты говорили:"Сыр- каравай принимай, молодых одаряй!"   И ЗА КОРОВОЙ СРАЗУ СЛЕДУЮЩИЕ ГОСТИ - ВЕСЁЛЫЙ МОЛОЧНИК СО СВОИМ ПОДРУГАМИ ( сваты переодетые с тарелочкой сыра , БАНКОМ -  в виде большого куса сыра - куда и складывают ДАРЫ - типа ЭТОТ КУСОК СЫРА ( банк) будет наполняться, чтобы нашим молодым как сыр в масле кататься! И ПОЕХАЛИ ДАРЫ..... )  ВСЕ ПОД НАРЕЗКИ И ВСЁЛУЮ МУЗЫКУ

----------


## DjMalysh

Вопрос про перетанцовку: я так поняла у вас одна сборка на все случаи из самых популярных имен.
У меня такой вопрос, что вы делаете, если человека с таким именем не оказалось среди гостей, и бывали ли случаи, что люди начинают возмущаться, вот мол у меня самое популярное имя, а почему оно не прозвучало или почему у вас нет такой песни и т.п.

----------


## Гвиола

*DjMalysh*,не знаю,как у кого,а у меня все имена есть. Если нет,накладываю на музнарезку звучание имени. Как недавно случилось с Изольдой. А на имя Георгий вначале прозвучала нарезка из " к/ф "Москва слезам...",а потом легкий клубнячок.
Так что,если постараться,можно и луну с небес достать!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> встреча с караваем, потом дарение подарков и цветов, трясение рук молодым - и проходим в зал, за столы. 
> Даже если гостей 120-150 человек - проходит вся эта процедура за 20-30 минут. Никто не говорит долгих слов: вручили конверт, цветы, обняли, потрясли руку, сказали "Поздравляю" и следущий. 
> Никто не умер от голода и молодым приятно: денежки получены, всё убрано по укромным местам, можно свадьбу начинать!


Ира, Браво!!! [img]http://s16.******info/f9e253719e37f71170006477f66a0677.gif[/img]
Я точно так и делаю! Кто захочет выступить с подробностями - даю слово за столом. Кто решит выступить, глядя на остальных, вдогонку - свободный микрофон для всех ближе к концу вечера и вперед! 

У нас уже давно отошли от дарения за столом, чему я несказанно рада. 5-6 часов, отведенные на всё торжество и при этом тратить время на всех выступающих - недопустимая роскошь в ущерб настоящему веселью. Кто захочет потешить свое самолюбие - это не ко мне! Одна мама шепчет: вон тому муЩЩине микрофон дайте, да вот этой бабусе не забудьте, другая: и моему знакомому, и вон той... Позвольте! Это праздник или кто кого перевыступает? Бабуся та, может лет 20 назад с зубами рассталась, а ее выступать тянут, чтобы оказать ей уважение. Какое тут уважение? Может, она кроме 2-3 матерных слов уже и не помнит ничего? Утрирую, несомненно. Но когда  начинают дергать к микрофону неподготовленных или просто неготовых к этому людей, я вспоминаю сцены из фильма "Старый новый год". Чтоб все как у людей!!! Ваших 10 выступило? Наших выступит 15!!!
Не задумываясь, кстати, нужны ли кому эти выступления и обижаясь, что никто не слушает. Да еще и злятся порой. по бутылкам громко стучат, внимание привлекают! Смех и грех. Стараюсь отсечь и объясняю еще во время знакомства всем, кто пока дожидается молодых: говорите только то, что дейстительно будут слушать. А начнете говорить по открыткам старые стишки или рассказывать свою автобиографию - на внимание НЕ РАССЧИТЫВАЙТЕ и НЕ ОБИЖАЙТЕСЬ! Я вас предупредила.

Короче, если в двух словах: "не можешь ср...выступать, - не мучай ж... слушающих!"

----------


## маскарад1

[QUOTE=shoymama;2570728]Ира, Браво!!! [img]http://s16.******info/f9e253719e37f71170006477f66a0677.gif[/img]
Я точно так и делаю! Кто захочет выступить с подробностями - даю слово за столом. Кто решит выступить, глядя на остальных, вдогонку - свободный микрофон для всех ближе к концу вечера и вперед! 

   но в конце вечера, уж точно никто не слушает- это раз
   так в начале дал всем "отстреляться" и спокойно работаешь-никто не мешает- не бегает за тобой невпопад , когда ему заблагорассудится: "Сажай всех -я щас говорить буду!!" - видите ли он созрел  !!! и буровит полчса - 
   а в конце и так трудно всё закруглить - нам заканчивать, а гости только расходились , а тут ещё и "выступающие" - оттягивают "свет в конце тунеля"
_А ещё знаете , наверное почему у нас Дары любят?_ 
Мы же работаем с самого утра , часто с раннего т. к. проводим Выкуп, катаемся по ЗАКСам, к родителям жениха - ХЛЕБ-СОЛЬ там, встреча у порога, 1-ое застолье -  к этому времени так уже устанешь, что Дары спасательны круг, время передышки ...
  А Сватов предупреждаю, что лично слово давать, только бабушкам и родитеям, а потом предлагаем всем Регламент , идут прямо по столам не ищут  родства, А я пробегаюсь по столам ( особенно сли большая свадьба) предлагаю объединиться в группы -  встаёт весь стол или компания, говорит один от стола, а все так же как и у вас быстренько молча кидают денежку выпивают 

   ВОБЩЕМ-  КАК КОМУ УДОБНО!

  ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, почему у меня раньше получалось цитату в серой рамочке делать ( нажимала на "Цитату" в нижнем правом углу) а теперь нет?

----------


## Порубовы

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, почему у меня раньше получалось цитату в серой рамочке делать ( нажимала на "Цитату" в нижнем правом углу) а теперь нет?
> маскарад1 на форуме Сообщить модератору об этом сообщении


*маскарад1*, следите за тем, чтобы были закрыты теги - 

в квадратных скобочках коды. Для цитаты такие  *[QUOTE =маскарад1 ]* - это открывает цитату,
*[ /QUOTE ]* - этот закрывает.  у вас нет тега закрытия.

----------


## о-ля-ля

*DjMalysh*,



> У меня такой вопрос, что вы делаете, если человека с таким именем не оказалось среди гостей,


Звучит фраза из к.ф. "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"-"ТАНцуют ВСЕ" - и после этого самую лучшую зажигалочку.

----------


## Анжелла

У меня 8 августа была свадьба на 85 человек. Подарки вручили в самом начале, потом несколько человек сказали тост. А за час до конца вечера я сказала" Друзья мои! Сегодня день рождение семьи и мы все присутствуем на их празднике и сейчас у вас есть возможность сказать самое заветное одно слово, что вы желаете им...( типа того) и пустила микрофон и музыку инструментал" Желаю тебе", это было хорошо и трогательно, они желали от души и так быстро. 9 января вела свадьбу в этой компании еще раз и они помнят этот момент как такой трогательный, а говорили только одно слово каждый. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Насчет нарезок Именых...
Вот список гостей моей свадьбы
Гости
Римма,Ираида,Бобир,Винера, Фарабайтдин,Виталий,Фая,Назия,Радик, Флиза,Равиль, Рината,Ринат,Наиль,Марсель,Ахмед-Заки, Флюра,Тимур,Алиса, Алина,Мунира,Динара....
Дальше не буду остальных перечислять. НА них именные нарезки сделать НЕРЕАЛЬНО, потому что под песню Я татарин, будут танцевать все.:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> сейчас у вас есть возможность сказать самое заветное одно слово, что вы желаете им...


Анжел, я тоже таким приемом пользуюсь. Иногда даже во время торта мы не делаем никакой выкуп, а просто микрофон идет (я сама иду с микрофоном, фиг из рук выпущу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) и прошу расплатится за кусочек торта одним только словом, но - от души, тем, чего ты желаешь молодым) И с удовольствием говорят и *каждый выступи*л. Или как вариант - при расхлебывании каши. Только уж больно противно ее холодную есть (а мне - предлагать, хоть и по ложечке всего...)

----------


## вероника-солнце

А у нас подарки-это застольное дарение и чтоб обязательно потом озвучили сколько вконце концов получилось... Делаю Пиратов (свадьба в морском стиле),которые на наш корабль,где все присутствующие находятся напали и требуют выкупа.Далее подарочный блок(тоже стараюсь объединить гостей,чтоб не затягивать),в котором пираты собирают подарки,конверты в свой сундучек и в конце все же отдают этот сундук молодым...За счет костюмчиков и образов проходит достаточно живенько...

----------


## shoymama

*вероника-солнце*,
Это просто зависит от традиций местности. У нас молодые брачную ночь начинают... надуванием и хлопаньем конвертов с деньгами. Как то так. А чтоб считать на свадьбе - да боже сохрани! В жадности могут обвинить. Подарили - спасибо. 
Я говорю о городе. В деревнях свадьбы не веду. менталитет мне не понятен и осваивать, честно говоря не хочу. На мой век и под боком праздников хватит.
Думаю, что у нас в районах, особенно поближе к границе с Украиной, сохраняются традиции дарения за столом. Так там и гуляют не по одному дню. Все успеть можно!!! А когда я ограничена во времени, хочу успеть все интересненькое провести, да и денежки отработать , как говорит мой боянист, то тут уж простите - размазывать некогда. Вы свои говорилки и без меня скажете, после 12... да хоть до утра. А с финалом, кстати, никаких проблем. Я довольно жестко, по-мужски гну свою линию на свадьбе (с милым женским оскалом) и меня слушают. А не послушают --- в микрофон ГРОМКО повторю  :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Или как вариант - при расхлебывании каши. Только уж больно противно ее холодную есть (а мне - предлагать, хоть и по ложечке всего...)


Я на днях смотрела клип от МАрины С.( простите если ошиблась, но вроде от нее), там кашу ели. Мне понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## Вера Чурикова

> Звучит фраза из к.ф. "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"-"ТАНцуют ВСЕ" - и после этого самую лучшую зажигалочку


Здорово! Бывают свадьбы, где половина гостей с распространенными именами, а другая часть с такими, что никакую песню для них не найдешь, а вот этот вариант меня очень даже устраивает.

----------


## марина С

> Я на днях смотрела клип от Марины С.( простите если ошиблась, но вроде от нее), там кашу ели. Мне понравилось!


нет, не ошиблись.
кашка всегда приятная и холодной не бывает. :Aga: 
и проходит всегда на УРА!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> нет, не ошиблись.
> кашка всегда приятная и холодной не бывает.
> и проходит всегда на УРА!!!


Ну слава Богу! :flower:  Жаль, что я не помню где это. ПРосто зашла куда-то глянула и на следующий день пошла на свадьбу! Там делаю сладкую фамилию невесты и один парень постоянно говорит мне, каша-каша, а я говорю" Молодой человек, я так понимаю, что вы тот самый которого тетя с мамой с таким нетерпением ждали из армии?, он ДА, Ну понятно, что у вас сладкая каша" И парень посмотрел на меня такими детскими любящими глазами. Потом подошел и говорит, чтоб я готовилась и его свадьбу провести, а я ему, как " ЗДРАСЬТЕ!", а сама про себя сразу сценарий кидаю...БУДУТ ЕСТЬ КАШУ. :Ok:

----------


## Leni

> БУДУТ ЕСТЬ КАШУ.


Расскажите про кашу

----------


## Анжелла

> Расскажите про кашу


Марина С! Выстави, дорогая, пожалуйста тут ссылку на кашу! Я еще раз тоже посмотрю с удовольствием! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелла*,ну,почему нереально? Я тут наткнулась  в инете на программу Имена. Вот оттуда и тырю. Владислава там тырнула. Главное,чтоб имя прозвучало! В конце концов у тебя голос приятный,сама записала,добавила эффектов и вставь в любую песню. :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла,ну,почему нереально?


Наташа! На 85 человек у меня уйдет столько времени. Я лентяй, столько не смогу сидеть. И я не пойму этой перетанцовки! НЕ МОЕ! Мне однажды прислали, не впечатлило. Опять же, бывает, что дают список гостей, а на свадьбе тот не пришел, вместо него пришли другие. Так у нас на каждой свадьбе фактически! В такой ситуации все мои труды на смарку. Нет, пока не прочувствую, не пойму. 
Вот мы перед отъездом с Жаннуськой разговаривали. Больше 2 часов.Я ей что то рассказывала, а за последние 10 минут я ей объяснила, то что она не могла понять очень долго, в чем смысл. Вот и я так, не вижу этого!

----------


## shoymama

Хотите хохму про кашу? Лет пять назад было: свадьба, идет дело к каше -  все нормально, как обычно шуточки-прибауточки... как на Руси всегда водилось, должны расхлебывать вы кашу. А кашу доверила молодой сварить и мне принести в уже готовом виде. Тут моя вина - надо было самой попробовать, а я лоханулась. Результат - в красивом горшочке - сваренный рис(!) У нас такой рис только на поминках выносят, кутья называется. Да еще к тому же эта кашка СТРАШНО воняла хлоркой!!!!!
Спасло меня лишь то, что на свадьбе гуляли исключительно культурные и юморные молодые люди. 16 человек всего, без взрослых, но сами - не молоденькие. Сколько свадеб провела, а эту до сих пор помню!!! Если б не первый этаж - точно провалилась бы от стыда. До сих пор щеки горят, как вспомню.  ... и опыт - сын ошибок ТРУДНЫЙ...:biggrin::biggrin:  Все, все самой надо проверять!!! Как сделали, как привязали, сварили, завернули, прикрутили, включили... Все, что только возможно! Себе спокойнее будет! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Так я если буду делать, то сама кашку сварю, гречневую и с маслом сливочным. И делать надо только на тесную компанию родственников, потому что в одной ложки ведь едят...

----------


## shoymama

> Я тут наткнулась  в инете на программу Имена


Натулик!!! И нас на нее "наткни"!

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
Анжел, не с одной ложки, я на ладошку росто сыпала - кашка то рассыпчатая, ладонь почти не пачкает. Я им - ложку каши, а они - слово-пожелание молодым. Ближе к финалу.

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжел, не с одной ложки, я на ладошку росто сыпала - кашка то рассыпчатая, ладонь почти не пачкает. Я им - ложку каши, а они - слово-пожелание молодым. Ближе к финалу.


Оля, мы про разное говорим значит. Там был смысл, что помогите расхлебать молодым кашу! Я все же надеюсь, что Марина ткнет пальцем, не помню где это было.

----------


## shoymama

Ждем-с!!! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

Гы, Анжелла,я тебя видать не поняла. Я не делаю именную перетанцовку, а именные танцы,типа цветных. И только на юбилеи или дни рождения. Действительно,сделать на 150 чел.-это  :Jopa: ,причем полная!

----------


## reginale

> встреча с караваем, потом дарение подарков и цветов, трясение рук молодым - и проходим в зал, за столы. 
> Никто не говорит долгих слов: вручили конверт, цветы, обняли, потрясли руку, сказали "Поздравляю" и следущий. 
> Никто не умер от голода и молодым приятно: денежки получены, всё убрано по укромным местам, можно свадьбу начинать!:biggrin:


У нас также проходит дарение, сначало дарят самые близкие родственники, потом друзья, знакомые и т.п., молодым помогают свидетели, наливают гостю рюмку, складывают подарки, затем молодые со свидетелями уходят считать подаренные денежки, и после этого - все за стол :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

> молодым помогают свидетели, наливают гостю рюмку,


без рюмки! Иначе будет долго!

----------


## Юлия Андреева

> *Порубовы*,
>  Автор "Академии поцелев" Оксана Ожогина из г. Курган по крайней мере она даёт на своих курсах её.
> Да вещь авторская, с прописанной музыкой и вариантами поцелуев кроме этого.



Да, это действительно наработка Оксаны Ожогиной и называется она "Поцелуйная академия". А та разновидность поцелуев, которая на фото, называется "Поцелуй на мосту любви и дружбы". Классная вещь, как и многое из того, что Оксана делает. Спасибо ей огромное еще раз.:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

> затем молодые со свидетелями уходят считать подаренные денежки, и после этого - все за стол


Жесть.

----------


## ruslava

*Анжелла*,
 Согласна. А в первую брачную ночь чем тогда заниматься??? Ведь деньги уже посчитаны.

----------


## Леонидовна

> Вопрос про перетанцовку: я так поняла у вас одна сборка на все случаи из самых популярных имен.
> У меня такой вопрос, что вы делаете, если человека с таким именем не оказалось среди гостей, и бывали ли случаи, что люди начинают возмущаться, вот мол у меня самое популярное имя, а почему оно не прозвучало или почему у вас нет такой песни и т.п.



Да, у нас одна основная (стандартная) подборка на все праздники , НО, я всегда предварительно у жениха с невестой спрашиваю о составе гостей, прошу назвать имена. Если вижу, что большинство имен есть - то пляшем под нашу стандартную, а если многих имен нет(что бывает редко), то если время позволяет - меняем наш "стандарт" на их имена(кот. будут на празднике) или вообще это дело не проводим:biggrin:

Вообще, всегда в течение вечера ставим песни с именами жениха и невесты, так, между прочим, в танцах, им всегда приятно...

Ни разу еще никто не возмущался, что его имя не прозвучало. В конце нарезочки звучит песня "Иванушек" - "ее зовут Маша..., а он любит Дашу..."  (как она называтеся? забыла..) и дальше там целый список имен в этой песне, я подбадриваю, мол, а сейчас танцуют все, и все выскакивают, танцы продолжаются...

----------


## reginale

> без рюмки! Иначе будет долго!


Да, не, не долго, все как-то быстренько с рюмкой справляются:biggrin:

----------


## Veronika_b

> Да, не, не долго, все как-то быстренько с рюмкой справляются:biggrin:


У нас дары так же жестко проходят. Пока каждая тетечка, двоюродная сестра, четвероюродная бабушка речь не произнесут..... а гостей 120-150 человек... часа 1,5-2 проходят..... :eek:

----------


## Анжелла

> У нас дары так же жестко проходят. Пока каждая тетечка, двоюродная сестра, четвероюродная бабушка речь не произнесут..... а гостей 120-150 человек... часа 1,5-2 проходят.....


У нас тоже так же...НО я например стараюсь убедить клиентов не делать поздравительный стол. НА встрече говорю" Я конечно с удовольствием буду сидеть 2 часа и отдыхать пока ваши гости будут вас поздравлять, но я пришла делать вам праздник и давайте попробуем его не превращать в обычную попойку. Потому что в момент, пока ваши родственники читают вам открытки, ваши друзья, тупо напьются."
НЕ надо говорить, то у нас другие люди и их легко! Нет,мы татары  непреклонны! Главное убедить в этом молодых, а гости понимают потом, что так лучше!

----------


## Veronika_b

> У нас тоже так же...НО я например стараюсь убедить клиентов не делать поздравительный стол. НА встрече говорю" Я конечно с удовольствием буду сидеть 2 часа и отдыхать пока ваши гости будут вас поздравлять, но я пришла делать вам праздник и давайте попробуем его не превращать в обычную попойку. Потому что в момент, пока ваши родственники читают вам открытки, ваши друзья, тупо напьются."
> НЕ надо говорить, то у нас другие люди и их легко! Нет,мы татары  непреклонны! Главное убедить в этом молодых, а гости понимают потом, что так лучше!


Знаете, радует одно:  молодые, которые сами делают себе свадьбу - стараются уйти от нудных даров (в этом случае все либо поздравляют их в при встрече в отдельной "поздравительной" комнате ресторана, либо проводятся дары "вскладчину", т.е. родители и бабушки с дедушками молодых произносят полноценные тосты, а все остальные гости - вскладчину (поздравляют все тети невесты, все дяди жениха.... и т.д.)

Но когда заказывают праздник родители молодых - от  "традиций" никуда не деться. Боятся,что недостаточно внимания уделим каждому гостю. :rolleyes:

----------


## Анжелла

> Но когда заказывают праздник родители молодых - от "традиций" никуда не деться.


НЕ разу такого не было! ВСегда я вижу молодых. Родителей не видала. :Aga:  Это наверное те люди которые звонят и услыхав мою цену, бросают трубку!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Так, девочки! Разбегаемся по темам. Мы флудим не там! Скоро приедет Людочка и отшлепает нам по одному месту.kuku

----------


## Veronika_b

> НЕ разу такого не было! ВСегда я вижу молодых. Родителей не видала. Это наверное те люди которые звонят и услыхав мою цену, бросают трубку!:biggrin:


Это обычно те, за которых все решают родители... :Tu:  Даже в наше время такой молодежи полно :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Джина

У нас дарят как в начале свадьбы, так и во время застолья.Я своим молодым рекомендую вариант - вначале, объясняю плюсы первого и недостатки второго( долго, первые не слушаю последних, стоит галдеж, у молодых "отваливаются" ноги, т.к. принимают поздравления стоя). Но иногда молодые " за" дарение вначале, но из - за того, что будут несколько тетенек, которые "не поймут"  просят дарение за столом. А эти тетеньки иногда еще могут высказать свое "фи" достаточно громко, что не открыли конверты и не пересчитали деньги. Да и мне в это время отдыхать не приходится, бегаю рядом, "сторожу" микрофон. А то некоторые приставят к уху и говорят, а ничего не слышно.Потом начинают его(микрофон) продувать. Приходится с милой улыбкой подносить туда, где у них рот. У меня такое чувство, что после продувания, следующим этапом будет постукивание микрофоном по столу :Vah: Поэтому и хожу следом "тенью отца Гамлета". Для меня лучший вариант это дарение в начале. В самом начале свадьбы я гостям объявляю, что все желающие сказать свои поздравления молодым громко и на камеру могут сделать это в течении свадьбы. Обычно это несколько человек и те, кто действительно может сказать громко и красиво.

----------


## Порубовы

> Это обычно те, за которых все решают родители...


так бывает: кто платит, тот и решает

----------


## romashakun

> Да, это действительно наработка Оксаны Ожогиной и называется она "Поцелуйная академия". А та разновидность поцелуев, которая на фото, называется "Поцелуй на мосту любви и дружбы". Классная вещь, как и многое из того, что Оксана делает. Спасибо ей огромное еще раз.:biggrin:


Юля! А с кем делают эту Поцелуйную Академию, с гостями или молодыми. У нас часто молодожены просят их не трогать т.е. ничего с ними не проводить?

----------


## nassi

Разрешите и мне присоединиться.О дарении.У нас в основном дарят в начале свадьбы.Сначала встреча молодых на улице(с караваем и шампанским),а затем проходим в зал, где молодые принимают поздравления,получают подарки от гостей,а свидетели вручают гостям фужер с шампанским,и рассаживаемся за столы.Конечно,нам живущим в Германии наверно проще в этом плане ,здесь так принято.А вот другим конечно постоянно приходиться с этим сталкиваться.Да что говорить,я сама была на свадьбе у своей сестры(Казахстан) где дарение было во время свадьбы,закончилось в 11 вечера.Честно сказать,все гости "немного"устали.Одной из причин отказа от дарения  в начале:дарят пустые конверты.Вот так то.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

> Для меня лучший вариант это дарение в начале. В самом начале свадьбы я гостям объявляю, что все желающие сказать свои поздравления молодым громко и на камеру могут сделать это в течении свадьбы. Обычно это несколько человек и те, кто действительно может сказать громко и красиво.


Вот - вот... (90 человек свадьба - каждый по минуте скажет - 1,5 часа пройдет)
Слово в слово, так делаю и я. Долго думал, искал, пробывал - как лучше...
У нас (СПб), нет, ладно - у меня, молодожены при встрече вообще просят не акцентировать на подарках внимание, мол - кто когда захочет, тот и подарит...

Всегда спрашивю у молодых и объявляю в день свадьбы перед банкетом гостям - одариваем молодоженов подарками в самом начале, а у кого заготовки, песенный, танцевальный, творческий подарок, те кто готовился (притча или тост в стихах), для Вас специально объявлю момент на свадьбе...

----------


## Матильда 1967

А у нас дарение происходит после третьей рюмки.И это обязательно на всех свадьбах.Хоть сколько человек ,этио не столь важно.И я хожу со сватами которые собирают подарки ,подношу каждому гостю микрофон,иногда представляю гостя,в течении времени дарения ещё и можем "поцелуйные" курсы провести.

----------


## орбит

у нас церемония дарения - это каравай. 
пекут огромные 3 или 4 ярусные караваи, есть вообще шедевры, где используются фигурки из солёного теста, для всех родственников есть своя фигурка.
 под колоритную белорусскую каравайную музыку заносит неженатый парень или сват. в каравай вставлены фейерверки, 
гости все стоя и приплясывая, а так же, апплодируя, встречают каравай. 
всегда начало очень весёлое. 
потом моем руки свату водочкой, нож дизенфицируем. ну и дальше сам процесс дарения, начиная с родителей и т.д. гости подходят к столу молодых.
и сколько мы на встречах с молодыми про дарение говорили, то я всегда отстаиваю именно этот способ - традицию наших дедов.
начинается этот момент где-то когда прошло уже 3/4 части свадьбы.
стараюсь чтобы всё прошло динамично. если гостей примерно сто чел, то управляемся за 40 минут.
спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

[QUOTE=nassi]Одной из причин отказа от дарения в начале:дарят пустые конверты.Вот так то.[/QUOTE

всем привет! первый раз пытаюсь написать, я не очень то с компом дружу, но о-о-очень хочется общаться. Я проводила несколько казахских свадеб. и обряд дарения всегда "проваливался". Списка гостей ниразу заказчики не предостовляли, хотя этот момент оговариваем при встречах. И ГОСТИ НА СВАДЬБАХ НИЧЕГО НЕ ДАРЯТ! у них видно принято заранне в дом к молодым приносить. и денежные конкурсы не проходят по путю,  так что я их и не провожу. только когда невеста с платком ходит, вот тогда кидают денежку, или Денежный дождь для молодых, тоже идёт.

----------


## blagoff

[QUOTE=Матильда 1967]А у нас дарение происходит после третьей рюмки.И это обязательно на всех свадьбах.Хоть сколько человек ,этио не столь важно.И я хожу со сватами которые собирают подарки ,подношу каждому гостю микрофон,иногда представляю гостя.
У нас тоже так. Хочу попробовать на ближайшей свадьбе немного изменить этот процесс, может кто пробовал.Нарядить выбранных людей, одного копилкой , второго поилкой.

----------


## Гвиола

*blagoff*, тогда уж коробейниками наряжай! Они для этого и предназначены!

----------


## марина С

> Марина С! Выстави, дорогая, пожалуйста тут ссылку на кашу! Я еще раз тоже посмотрю с удовольствием!


еле нашла эту ссылку.
выставляю с опаской, потому как критиковали сильно.
http://files.mail.ru/XWE595
каша гречневая, рассыпчатая. варю только сама - уж что умею, то умею.

*эх, пожалейте меня!
выхожу на форум с чужого компа, лимит - 30 мин.
какая жаль!* :Offtopic:

----------


## марандра

На моих свадьбах тоже едят кашу, только подводка немного другая, да и кашу гостям скармливают мамы молодожёнов.
В центр зала приглашаю родителей молодожёнов и задаю им  вопросы, отвечая на которые, мы выясняем, как развивались отношения между молодыми:
- Поздно ли ваша дочь приходила со свиданий?
- Долго ли на них собиралась?
- Отпускали ли вы своего сына на поздние свидания?
- Как вы думаете, сколько встречались ваши дети до того, как познакомили вас со своим парнем или девушкой? И так далее...
 - Значит, хотели, чтобы они поженились?

Да, заварили вы кашу, а уж коли заварили, то вам её и расхлёбывать.
выноситься каша  и деревянные ложки. как правило, родители накормив друг друга, начинают кормить всех гостей. Проходит очень весело!.

Придумала не сама, а где взяла, уже и не помню, так как провожу очень давно!

----------


## Алисочка

Добрый день, уважаемые "Знатоки" форума и его новички. Сама я новичок, но надеюсь буду полезна:smile:
Действительно, процесс дарения подарков на свадьбе один из самых сложных. И честно, не самый мой любимый момент. Да и молодые устают от этих тостов и занудных речей. Хорошо, если поздраление проходит в виде сценки :Ok: 
Друзьям молодых сама даю текст и предлагаю что-нибуди испольнить. 
*Поздраление от незамужних подруг "Охотничий сезон"*
1ая: Ой, что не говорите девочки, а охота дело нужное. И удовольствие тебе, и в хозяйстве пригодиться.
2ая: Дааааа, только мужик нынче не тот пошел... Наблюдаешь за ним - весь такой прикольный, а поймаешь - навару с него раз два и обчелся. тьфу...
3яя: Да не плюйся ты. Места надо знать. Я вот в прошлом году в Южном районе (районе нашего города) была. Там ого-го такие, ммммм... Вышла я как-то на тропу капкан свой поставить (показывает на попу:biggrin:), только и успевала - вытягивала. Главное на охоте ноги сделать... Если у тебя две раскоряки, мужик шарахаться будет. А если ты в лайкре да в холе их держишь, тогда тебе такой экземплярчик попадеться - хоть слюни трехлитровыми банками собирай...
1ая: А лицо не нужно что ль?
2ая: А что лицо? Его и нарисовать можно! Весной у мужиков глаз нет, вот они со слепу и не видят ничего. А ты в кустах притаишься, потом скок, хвать мужика и бежать.
3яя: А бывает такого страху от них натерпишься - боже упаси.
1ая: Давайте девоньки выпьем, а то зябко что-то. Хорошо коли кому мужик шерстяной попадется - тепло от него, а если гладкий да плешивый, да в такую морозяку - жуть.
2ая: А ну-ка стойте. Гляньте-ка, никак Ирина (имя невесты) сидит в засаде.
3яя: Дак она ж завязала с этим делом. По клубам не ходит, членские взносы не платит.
1ая: Ну и правильно, видели какого красавца-самца подцепила. Молодец! Наша школа. Как она его - раз, два и готово.
2ая: Поздравляем. Но чего-то не хватает.. Аааа, понятно. Что делает самца удальцом? Большие уши. (вручают розовые ушки)
3яя: Вот тебе Ирина к ушам поек боевой. Ты его готовь самцу. корми и вешай, корми и вешай (дарят спагетти)
1ая: На подруга, от сердца отрываю. Держи голубчика покрепче и никуда он не денеться (дарят наручники  пушком, в магазине для взрослых продаются :Oj: )
2ая: Что ж, давайте за закрытие охотничьего сезона
Берут со стола бокалы и выпивают с молодыми

----------


## Леонидовна

> Вот - вот... (90 человек свадьба - каждый по минуте скажет - 1,5 часа пройдет)
> Слово в слово, так делаю и я. Долго думал, искал, пробывал - как лучше...
> У нас (СПб), нет, ладно - у меня, молодожены при встрече вообще просят не акцентировать на подарках внимание, мол - кто когда захочет, тот и подарит...
> 
> Всегда спрашивю у молодых и объявляю в день свадьбы перед банкетом гостям - одариваем молодоженов подарками в самом начале, а у кого заготовки, песенный, танцевальный, творческий подарок, те кто готовился (притча или тост в стихах), для Вас специально объявлю момент на свадьбе...



Алексей, так как гости у тебя в начале-то дарят? После встречи с караваем, перед рассадкой за стол?

По моей статистике свадеб с большим кол-вом гостей довольно мало, в основном банкеты на 30-40-50 чел. (стандарт). Поэтому дарят подарки довольно быстро. Вообще я всегда перед началом праздника спрашиваю у гостей: "Кто готовил речи, поздравления и т.п.?" Обычно о-о-очень мало желающих выступать...Наоборот, большинство просят их не трогать, микрофона не давать... Поэтому и обряд дарения проходит быстро, а иногда о-чень быстро:biggrin:. Я делаю вручение подарков после второго застолья, после игр с молодоженами. Они остаются в центре зала, и я говорю:"Друзья, кто еще не успел поздравить молодоженов и вручить им подарки - могут сделать это прямо сейчас!:smile:" (Так как большинство молодых тоже просят особо не акцентировать внимание на  вручении подарков... Но ведь нужно же их когда-то вручить?:biggrin:)
В итоге все быстренько подходят, поцеловал - отдал, отошел (как в ЗАГСЕ, в конце церемонии). Желающие выступить берут микрофон, но их всегда мало. Вот так у меня это дело проходит...

----------


## марандра

А вот интересно, когда гости собирают дары, в каких персонажей вы их наряжаете?
У меня, к примеру, и цыгане были, и Скрудж с Поночкой, и весёлые молочники...

----------


## Матильда 1967

А  у меня Кот Базилио и Лиса Алиса.Когда предлагаю на предварительной встрече цыган или просто не наряженых "сборщиков" типа "налоговая "  всем почему то нравятся именно кот и лиса.А вот идея про копилка и наливайка-это классно.У меня были такие сваты:1 -мужчина-"смотритель", и две женщины "записушка" и "подтаскушка" это у них на лентах написано , а ленты наискось через грудь.Но тоже давно это делала,надоело.

----------


## alena-avto

Доброго всем времени суток.

Хочу поделиться "собственной наработкой"

_(любое совпадение моей "наработки" с подобной, уже существующей  - считать случайностью)_

Для молодых:
Все мы помним игру любовь с первого взгляда
Где был огромный экран, с сердцами, и идеальная пара выбирала сердца, производила выстрел и выигрывала подарки.

Сейчас наши молодые, наша идеальная пара, также получила возможность поучаствовать в суппер игре.

----выношу панно (с хенде купила музыкальный коврик 1,50м*1,50 м, 9 секторов, вырезаю сердца, на которых указываю "суппер приз", креплю на сектора, закрываю каждое из них надувным сердцем)

у нашей пары есть возможность выбрать три сердца, и провести три выстрела. 

(выстрел делаем стрелой с иголкой (подобие той, которой лопают шары-сюрпризы)

Выстрел - шар лопается - приз (указан на сердце, вырезанном из цветной бумаги, закрепленном на пано...)
выстрел - приз и т.д.

Призы могут быть следующие:
1. Средство для тихого семейного вечера - (семки)
2. Руководство для счастливой семейной жизни - (камасутра)
3. Антипохмелин - (пиво)
4. Дача в ялте (подарок тестя)  - без вручения...
5. Холодное пиво - обеспечивает свидетель в течении 30 дней медового месяца - без вручения
6. пуд соли - (соль) с комментарием - как говорят "с этим человеком - на край света. мы с ним не один пуд соли вместе съели. вот и начинайте!;)
и т.д. можно фантазировать

----------


## shoymama

> и две женщины "записушка" и "подтаскушка" это у них на лентах написано , а ленты наискось через грудь


. Я бы такую ленту не надела. ИМХО

----------


## Гвиола

> Я бы такую ленту не надела. ИМХО


Я бы тоже! Что ещё за оскорбления!

----------


## Пухляш

Хочу поделиться вот какой наработкой. Изначально идея форумчан - бабочка (огромные крылья, как в восточном танце с крыльями), правда я совсем не помню в каком контексте она использовалась. 
Я придумала вот что. На свадьбе после первых тостов, когда нужна небольшая пауза, чтобы гости поели и пришли в себя, я переодеваюсь, одеваю крылья и предстаю перед гостями в образе волшебной птицы (вообще весь сценарий в сказочном русле). Я не просто выхожу, а танцую целый танец, который имеет потрясающую зрелищность! Далее следуют приблизительно такие слова: "Я волшебная птица Феникс. Сегодня и навсегда я буду вместе с вами, я буду оберегать вас от невзгод, я буду хранить вашу любовь, я буду вашим талисманом счастья. Я приглашаю вас мои герои и всех-всех в мир сказочной любви. Я прошу вас, ... и ..., подойдите ко мне…И под сводами моих волшебных крыльев, скрепите свою любовь нежным поцелуем…" Молодые выходят из-за стола и подходят ко мне. И я прошу их поцеловаться под сводами моих крыльев. Во время поцелую музыка звучит громко, гости аплодируют, а я своими крыльями накрываю и раскрываю пару молодоженов (т.е. то скрываю от глаз зрителей, то открываю). Получается здорово! Далее говорю слова: "Теперь никогда и ничто не сможет разрушить вашу любовь. С вами всегда будут мои крылья – крылья любви. Той любви, которая раз и навсегда соединила воедино ваши сердца и заставила биться их в унисон. Любви, ради которой можно пожертвовать всем, любви, которая никогда не собьется с пути от сердца к сердцу и не устанет. Я провозглашаю тост за эту любовь! За любовь, синоним которой – счастье! За вашу любовь, … и …! Любите и будьте счастливы! Горько!"  Таким образом все плавно перетекает в третий тост за любовь, после которого молодые садятся на свои места, а у меня есть минутка обратно переодеться.

----------


## Алисочка

> Хочу поделиться вот какой наработкой. Изначально идея форумчан - бабочка (огромные крылья, как в восточном танце с крыльями), правда я совсем не помню в каком контексте она использовалась. 
> Я придумала вот что. На свадьбе после первых тостов, когда нужна небольшая пауза, чтобы гости поели и пришли в себя, я переодеваюсь, одеваю крылья и предстаю перед гостями в образе волшебной птицы (вообще весь сценарий в сказочном русле). Я не просто выхожу, а танцую целый танец, который имеет потрясающую зрелищность! Далее следуют приблизительно такие слова: "Я волшебная птица Феникс. Сегодня и навсегда я буду вместе с вами, я буду оберегать вас от невзгод, я буду хранить вашу любовь, я буду вашим талисманом счастья. Я приглашаю вас мои герои и всех-всех в мир сказочной любви. Я прошу вас, ... и ..., подойдите ко мне…И под сводами моих волшебных крыльев, скрепите свою любовь нежным поцелуем…" Молодые выходят из-за стола и подходят ко мне. И я прошу их поцеловаться под сводами моих крыльев. Во время поцелую музыка звучит громко, гости аплодируют, а я своими крыльями накрываю и раскрываю пару молодоженов (т.е. то скрываю от глаз зрителей, то открываю). Получается здорово! Далее говорю слова: "Теперь никогда и ничто не сможет разрушить вашу любовь. С вами всегда будут мои крылья – крылья любви. Той любви, которая раз и навсегда соединила воедино ваши сердца и заставила биться их в унисон. Любви, ради которой можно пожертвовать всем, любви, которая никогда не собьется с пути от сердца к сердцу и не устанет. Я провозглашаю тост за эту любовь! За любовь, синоним которой – счастье! За вашу любовь, … и …! Любите и будьте счастливы! Горько!"  Таким образом все плавно перетекает в третий тост за любовь, после которого молодые садятся на свои места, а у меня есть минутка обратно переодеться.


Я думаю, это нужно делать не в первом застолье. Гости еще не слишком активны и мало что смогут оценить. 
Этот момент можно сделать, когда будете вручать или зажигать семейный очаг. Тоже очень символично будет. ОООО, и переходим к дарению подарков. Вы-бабочка, а помогать вам могут пчелки из чила гостей. Все должно получить связано и красиво:smile:
Нужно подумать над этим вариантом :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Форумчане, последнее время здесь все больше обсуждается тема свадьбы:smile: Это, конечно, все хорошо и здорово. Но ведь скоро такие праздники как *14 февраля, 23 февраля, 8 марта.* Осталось совсем мало времени. Может обсудим это?!:wink:
Наверняка, у многих будут заказы на проведение праздника в кафе, где будут проданы столики. Какие конкурсы и игры сюда подойдут?

----------


## shoymama

> Наверняка, у многих будут заказы на проведение праздника в кафе, где будут проданы столики. Какие конкурсы и игры сюда подойдут?


Как какие? Все, что придумано для корпоративов, плюс тематика вечера.

----------


## Гвиола

*shoymama*,вот умеешь ты сказать емко и в тему!



> Все, что придумано для корпоративов, плюс тематика вечера.


Браво!

----------


## коломбина

> А вот интересно, когда гости собирают дары, в каких персонажей вы их наряжаете?


А у нас еще выбираются из числа друзей молодых Принимайка и Наливайка.
А еще вопрос ко всем - у вас 2-й день празднуют? если да, то есть ли такая традиция сажать на места молодых "лжемолодых"? Как у вас этот процесс проходит, во что играете, чем развлекаете гостей в это время?

----------


## люмилла

> А вот интересно, когда гости собирают дары, в каких персонажей вы их наряжаете?


Я выбираю свашек ,одеваю на них фартуки и косынки.А свидетеля беру как наливайка.

----------


## Пухляш

> Я думаю, это нужно делать не в первом застолье. Гости еще не слишком активны и мало что смогут оценить. 
> Этот момент можно сделать, когда будете вручать или зажигать семейный очаг. Тоже очень символично будет. ОООО, и переходим к дарению подарков. Вы-бабочка, а помогать вам могут пчелки из чила гостей. Все должно получить связано и красиво:smile:
> Нужно подумать над этим вариантом


Алисочка, спасибо, конечно, за идеи.:smile: Но у меня немного другой взгляд на этот номер. 
У меня получается не бабочка, а птица, символизирующая счастье и любовь. Все действия подразумевают, что гости, молодые, родители - все, одним словом, настроены на трогательный и романтичный лад. Номер получается красивым, нежным и романтичным. Он возможен только в начале вечера. По прошествии времени народ требует уже веселых, зажигательных зрелищ, тут уже не до романтики. И потом я танцую танец в этом образе. А первое застолье, на мой взгляд, самое подходящее время для услаждения взгляда гостей. Они только пришли, выпивают, закусывают и наслаждаются зрелищем. А уж во второй половине свадьбы им только дай посмеяться, да самим в пляс пуститься. 
И потом этим образом я задаю тон всей свадьбе, сценарий которой протекает в сказочном русле.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А что подразумевается под собиранием гостями даров?

----------


## Анжелла

> А что подразумевается под собиранием гостями даров?


Дарить подарки!
С птицей конечно красиво! :Oj:  Но вот корова на люду наверное не очень хорошо будет смотреться.:biggrin:( это я про себя).

----------


## марандра

> С птицей конечно красиво! Но вот корова на люду наверное не очень хорошо будет смотреться.( это я про себя).


Я бы, наверное, тоже не рискнула бы переодеться в птицу или в другого персонажа и, тем более за первым столом... Каждому своё...

Хочу внести свою ма-а-а-ленькую лепту в общую копилку..
Так в игровой форме я гостей усаживаю застол.
Два рушника держат или молодые, или юбиляр со своей половинкой

Проход через рушники
Мы за стол вас приглашаем
И игру вам предлагаем – 
Того богатство и удача ждёт ,
Кто через рушники к столу пройдёт!
Скорее пару вы свою найдите
И под рушниками нежно обнимитесь!
И скорей застол бегите -  
Место лучшее займите.
Кто без партнёра останется – 
Тому штраф причитается!

----------


## марина С

*марандра*,
 а усаживание за стол с помощью рушников - это за первое застолье или после очередной дискотеки?
мне понравилось.
 буду использовать для второго или третьего стола.
Спасибо!

----------


## slanas

По типу октябрят… хочу создать новое движение возглавляемое юбиляром. В данном случае это будут январята ( а потом февралята, апрелята, и.т.д)

Устав (ещё думаю)

5 правил  январят:
1. Только тех кто любит ________ январятами  зовут 
2. Январята - прилежные ребята  
3. Январята - дружные ребята 
4. Январята - веселые ребята
5. Январята - активные ребята 
( к каждому правилу конкурс, подтверждающий способности январят)

Или
5. Январята   торжественно принимают юбиляршу в свои ряды, с испытаниями

И конечно членские взносы для процветания (сдать сегодня и сейчас)

Также выдвижение кандидата (юбилярши) на выборы президента (при этом обещание юбилярши всем по машине, квартире, дачи   и.т.д.)

Если у вас будут какие-то подсказки буду рада! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Пухляш*,
ты хореограф? Или танцовщица?
у нас недавно появилась новая ведущая (47 лет ей!!!) , которая в свою программу включила Восточный танец или танец живота- точно не знаю. По словам присутствовавших- очень жалкое зрелище...  :Jopa:  
это я к тому, что все- таки ведущий- больше режиссер праздника, исключение составляют только профессионалы в чем то, дополняющем торжество.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*slanas*,
интересненько вообще, только вот чтоб с логикой было в порядке- это я к тому, что Январята принимают в свои ряды- а ведь гости не январята, если родились не в январе.

----------


## Lorry

> Сообщение от марандра
> А вот интересно, когда гости собирают дары, в каких персонажей вы их наряжаете?


Вот мои  Принимайка и Наливайка. Свадьбу вела  у моей кузины , среди приглашённых были только знакомые и друзья . Восприняли их очень хорошо . 

[IMG]http://*********org/143294.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## blagoff

> Вот мои Принимайка и Наливайка.


Прикольные костюмы, для второго дня свадьбы просто супер.
А кем ещё можно нарядить на свадьбе?Я одеваю двух парней и представляю бывшими подружками жениха, прибывшими на свадьбу без приглашения.(идея не моя)Выходят по очереди.Первая под песню "уже не мой, а просто бывший", а вторая под сердючку "любовь во мне трали вали".Коментарии по сетуации.
Ещё хотела обратиться к тем, кто использует маски извесных людей.Как делаете вы? У меня муж делал нарезки из выступлений В.В.Путина-"он мужчинка классный,может сказать так, что и нам иногда пригодиться в работе",но записи не все четко слышно,поэтому мне не очень нравится исходный результат.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА подскажите как исправить.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Вот мои Принимайка и Наливайка. Свадьбу вела у моей кузины , среди приглашённых были только знакомые и друзья . Восприняли их очень хорошо .


Может для очень тесного круга и хорошо, не знаю как у вас, но у меня всякого рода использование гениталий пришитых, накладных ,наклеенных и т.д. вызывает не очень хорошие эмоции. Сама не использую.

----------


## shoymama

> Может для очень тесного круга и хорошо, не знаю как у вас, но у меня всякого рода использование гениталий пришитых, накладных ,наклеенных и т.д. вызывает не очень хорошие эмоции.


Да, Снежан, поддерживаю. Лучше использовать живые![img]http://s14.******info/4d36d36910ea0923dc3a7277284c6223.gif[/img]
 Шучу, конечно [img]http://s17.******info/09595f5f20c9a944eaf555e506ca8591.gif[/img]

----------


## Славина

Ну ты, Олечка, и приколистка, почитаешь твои посты и настроение улучшается  :Ok:  :biggrin: спасибо тебе за все!

----------


## Гудимка

> Да, Снежан, поддерживаю. Лучше использовать живые![img]http://s14.******info/4d36d36910ea0923dc3a7277284c6223.gif[/img]
>  Шучу, конечно [img]http://s17.******info/09595f5f20c9a944eaf555e506ca8591.gif[/img]


Ха  -ха!!! живые!!! Честно, гости устали от таких штучек""" Надоело это видеть везде и всюду, а уж тем более, что часто на свадьбу приходят ребятишки!!! Да и в тенсом круг... не уверена, ведь могут быть люди разного возраста. Хотя... кому как.

----------


## Пухляш

> *Пухляш*, ты хореограф? Или танцовщица?
> у нас недавно появилась новая ведущая (47 лет ей!!!) , которая в свою программу включила Восточный танец или танец живота- точно не знаю. По словам присутствовавших- очень жалкое зрелище...  
> это я к тому, что все- таки ведущий- больше режиссер праздника, исключение составляют только профессионалы в чем то, дополняющем торжество.


Таня, нет, я не профессиональная танцовщица и не хореограф. Танцевала только, учась в университете, и то недолго. Просто танец с крыльями - это тот тип танца, когда можно практически не уметь танцевать, а смотреться это будет эффектно. Все дело в крыльях! Нужны только правильные движения ими. Вот единственная имеющаяся у меня фотка моей птицы в движении. Я тут правда без маски. Сейчас делаю вариант, когда я еще и в золотой маске с перьями.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

И снова сворачиваем на юбилейную тему... Проводила тематический  звездный юбилей, поэтому нужно было срочно сочинить звездную кричалку... ловите то, что получилось... 

*Юбилейная кричалка*

Мы звезду в честь тебя называем…
Пусть зовется звезда… *Николаем…*

Горит пусть многие лета,
Твоих родителей…*звезда*

11 лет она рядом крутится
... (Имя жены), твоя верная… *спутница*

Как к благоденствию свернуть,
Тебе укажет млечный….*путь*

Если даже не в впопад….
Будет счастья… *звездопад!*

Живи и здравствуй много лет, 
Советует  парад….*планет*

Сидят давно, кричат: «Налей»,
Это созвездие… *друзей*

Бокалы полные 
дружно вверх поднимаем
И снова тебе кричим…: 
*«Поздравляем!»*

----------


## optimistka17

> две женщины "записушка" и "подтаскушка" это у них на лентах написано , а ленты наискось через грудь.Но тоже давно *это делала*,надоело


И что, народ одевал ленты? 
В голове не укладывается, честно говоря

----------


## марандра

> марандра,
> а усаживание за стол с помощью рушников - это за первое застолье или после очередной дискотеки?
> мне понравилось.
> буду использовать для второго или третьего стола.
> Спасибо!


Что на свадьбе, что на юбилее в конце первой музыкальной паузы я усаживаю гостей после "Каравая". 

"...За свадебный каравай
По чарочке наливай!.."

С рушниками -в конце второй музыкальной паузы, ну а после третьей усаживаю гостей при помощи сушек - виновники торжества их держат на подносе или в красивом блюде!

*Поцелуй через сушку*.

За столы сесть пробил час
И опять сюрприз ждёт вас!
Скорее через сушку
Целуй свою подружку.
Поцеловались – за стол побежали,
Самое лучшее место заняли.
Ну а кто последний за стол пройдёт - 
Имениннику любимую песню споёт.

А как усаживаете за стол вы?

----------


## pavluk

> Да, Снежан, поддерживаю. Лучше использовать живые![img]http://s14.******info/4d36d36910ea0923dc3a7277284c6223.gif[/img]
>  Шучу, конечно [img]http://s17.******info/09595f5f20c9a944eaf555e506ca8591.gif[/img]


Оля, ну ты просто супер!!! :Ok:  Комментарии излишни!! :Ok:  А, если назвать "вещи своими именами" - костюмчики просто жесть!!! Но какое отношение они могут иметь к поздравительному моменту на свадьбе???!!!
  Хотя на вкус и цвет товарища нет, но я считаю, что это просто пошло, уж извините за мое мнение.

----------


## Lorry

*snezanabaid*,
*наталья гудим*,
*pavluk*,

 Своими постами раскритиковали в "пух и прах" . Выставляя это фото, я уже зарание предвидела такую реакцию. Эта тема уже писана  переписана на форуме. Да не хотела я заострять на "этом" ваше внимание , но вашы посты только об этом. 
 Во- первых, в фартуке есть корманчик и  всё что вас так возмутило  лежало там... Просто после даров они  пожелали сделать фото .
Во- вторых, восприняли их очень хорошо, и свадьба была не у " нас" а у "вас" в России. В пристижном месте и гости были  разных статус и положений.
  В- третьих , я вот не пойму если привязать морковку ( как я видела это на фото девочек с Тамадеии 2010, то это нормально , критики я не услышала) и те люди которые там поставили " спасибо" мой пост восприняли в штыки.:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Lorry*,
Лариса, не растраивайся. Об этом, действительно, уже много написано. Костюмчики очень милые. Я их фото себе сохраню. Может, и сделаю, но без некоторых деталей. :wink: Просто не решусь, не делаю на публику такое. Хотя часто вижу, что народ любого ранга частенько любит и даже ждёт клубнички на праздниках. А женский, это готовый такой или сами шили? Гораздо шикарнее смотрится, чем те фартушки, которые на рынке продают. Ещё вопрос, они какой длины у тебя? На мужском шорты или брюки? Не поняла. что у мужчины на голове. У женщины очень миленькая шапочка, не портящая причёску.  :Ok:

----------


## Lorry

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> А женский, это готовый такой или сами шили? Гораздо шикарнее смотрится, чем те фартушки, которые на рынке продают. Ещё вопрос, они какой длины у тебя? На мужском шорты или брюки? Не поняла. что у мужчины на голове. У женщины очень миленькая шапочка, не портящая причёску.


Ира приветик , спасибо тебе за понимание.  Может я немного резко  ответила , просто создаётся впечатление что нас  девчёнок  из Германии немного недалюбливают на форуме . 
Конечно не все, но такие есть. Может потому, что с годами у нас поменялся менталитет. 
Мы никогда не станем в этой стране   немцами ( сама желанием не горю) , но и взгляды на многие вещи  у нас отличаются от взглядов российских. Вот даже  у  Мани на Тамадеи возникли проблемы и не все поняли что она хотела донести своим юбилеем . А я пользуюсь многими её фишками ( переделав их под моих юбиляров) ,за что ей очень благодарна.
И последний гибрид которы  родился благодаря  Мани,Vikaufmann и плюс моё музыкальное соправождение ( момент полёта на воздушном шаре) на последнем юбилее прошёл на 5 с двумя плюсами, и мне не стыдно дать себе, а точнее нам троим такую оценку.  На твои вопросы я отвечу с радостью . Нам  эти фартуки подарила  моя сестра на   стеклянную свадьбу , покупала в Германии. Длинна фартуков примемерно до колен, На мужском , шорты, корманчик на пуговке ...
А на голове у мужчины одета маленька шапка клоуна. 
Часто использую  их в подписной эстафете или в игре с мешком .

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Лариса, спасибо. Насчёт воздушного шара поподробнее потом расспрошу в личке. 
А насчёт менталитета, ой как с*****. Я так переживала прошедшим летом за свадьбу из Германии. Она наша, а он немец не говорящий по русски. Встретились за день до свадьбы. Невеста просила, чтобы всё было пристойно.  Но жених такое на свадьбе вытворял с нашими девчонками  :Vah: , что оператор звонил мне и спрашивал, оставить эти кадры или убрать. Конечно, всё убрали. Так что меня уже ничего не удивляет. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Очень странно. Там где звёздочки стоят. я писала приличное слово - СОМНЕВАЮСЬ. :biggrin:

----------


## Lorry

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> А насчёт менталитета, ой как с*****. Я так переживала прошедшим летом за свадьбу из Германии. Она наша, а он немец не говорящий по русски. Встретились за день до свадьбы. Невеста просила, чтобы всё было пристойно. Но жених такое на свадьбе вытворял с нашими девчонками


Видно плохо разглядела  невеста своего жениха до свадьбы . Что значит пристойно? 
Немцы умееют веселиться и получать от жизни удавольствия , даже иногода выходя за рамки приличия , когда хорошо  вырьют. Может вот эта "нехорошее" качество мы у них и переняли приехав сюда. Наши праздники не проходят без переодевалок , пусть даже и не очень приличных. И воспринимают их тут как немцы так и русскоязычные совершенно нормально. Восновном если праздник , то собираются близкие и родные  и друзья, редко коллеги по работе ( местные немцы) и нам не надо держать марку,  делать вид и создавать атмосферу, чтоб  было  всё чинно и пристойно. Но при этом ещё никто не заходил за рамки непристойности.  , всему есть придел .И когда читаешь посты девчёнок , как им трудно расшевилить публику где собираются мэры , начальики, становиться просто их жалко.

Пиши  в личку  я с радостью  поделюсь  " воздушным шаром"

----------


## Матильда 1967

> И что, народ одевал ленты? 
> В голове не укладывается, честно говоря


Ещё как одевал.Но говорю же, что просто мне надоело.А народ-то ещё вспоминает и ..."А вот у Ивановых были на свадьбе и ленты такие-то были.Можно нам тоже?" Может быть действительно менталитет разный.Вы все больше по городам работаета,а я в глубинке, в селе.Даже потом ещё после того ,как я перестала это делать,услышала ,что другая ведущая начала эти ленты практиковать.И пока не слышала ,что это плохо или вызывающе.А вот костюмчики-фартучки мне очень понравились.Эх,если бы такие найти?!Классные,у нас бы пошлО,ой как пошлО бы.

----------


## Порубовы

> А как усаживаете за стол вы?


очень просто: Браво всем танцующим, ну а теперь виновник торжества вновь приглашает всех гостей к столу.

----------


## Джина

*марандра*,




> очень просто: Браво всем танцующим, ну а теперь виновник торжества вновь приглашает всех гостей к столу.


    Приглашаю также. Иногда, когда уж очень дружная, веселая компания, предлагаю им выбрать самим, что они будут делать дальше:"Будем танцевать еще или пойдем за стол немного подкрепимся?" В это время  они уже наигрались, натанцевались и мне надо, чтобы они угомонились и сели за стол. В этот момент они обычно и кричат:"За стол!" "По 5 капель" "Поправить здоровье надо!" и идут за столы. Я получила то, что мне надо, а решение вроде бы как приняли они, а я их послушалась:biggrin:

----------


## Алисочка

[QUOTE=tatiana-osinka;2576764]*Пухляш*,
ты хореограф? Или танцовщица?
у нас недавно появилась новая ведущая (47 лет ей!!!) , которая в свою программу включила Восточный танец или танец живота- точно не знаю. По словам присутствовавших- очень жалкое зрелище...  :Jopa:  
это я к тому, что все- таки ведущий- больше режиссер праздника, исключение составляют только профессионалы в чем то, дополняющем торжество.

Действительно, если ведущая пытается сделать что-то, что еще не отрепетировано и так сказать «сыро», то смотрится это ужасно. Я в свою очередь предлагаю заказчикам различные номера, которые выполнены может и не профессионалами, но людьми, которые занимаются своим делом. Вот. Например, у нас не раз выступал двойник Сергея Зверева. Гости потом еще и фотосессию со «звездой» устраивают.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девочки, подскажи, как мне фото вставить моего Зверева. Чтобы с компьютера загурзить?:frown:

----------


## shoymama

> Девочки, подскажи, как мне фото вставить моего Зверева. Чтобы с компьютера загурзить?


Идешь по ссылке http://www.radikal.ru/  , затем нажимаешь на кнопку «обзор» и находишь папку, в которой лежит твоя картинка или фото, а затем и саму картинку. Нажимаешь на нее и на   « открыть». После этого находишь кнопку Загрузить. Нажимаешь. Когда показалась картиночка в окошечке вверху, выбираешь вторую или третью строчку под ней, нажимаешь (посинеет), копировать и потом – вставляешь в текст. Всё!
[img]http://s17.******info/2eeeec54dde9bb30f1ccae4e4ae00071.gif[/img]

----------


## slanas

Хочу поделиться..проводила на юбилее "подарок по рукам" (взято с форума)...и в конце подарок не юбиляру, а тому  у кого остановился подарок. Ну а я подводя итог:

Как и сказать,  Я и не знаю,
Чтоб всем запомнить этот день.
Для Александра   цыганочку станцует,
И будет Ольге  совсем не лень!

Девушка так вошла в раж, что сама подняла всех гостей. Пошло на "УРА"

----------


## DjMalysh

Юра почти всегда спрашивает гостей не устали ли они танцевать и не хотят ли подкрепиться, и даже если гости вошли в кураж и хотят продолжать танцы (а по времени нужно подавать "горячее" и т.п. и т.д.) мы всегда стараемся перед тем, как приглашать гостей за стол поставить медляк, люди немного "остывают",  если есть возможность, то включается свет (у нас всегда дискотека проходит если не с полным выключением света, т.к. официантам нужно менять приборы и т.п., то хотя бы с его "приглушением").

p.s. Совсем забыла, и когда Юра приглашает гостей "занять свои почетные места за праздничным столом" я ставлю какой-нить веселенький марш, всегда идет на ура!!, многие начинают прикалываться и маршировать за стол парами или шеренгами, особенно смешно, когда "мелочь пузатая" или наоборот пожилые гости, особенно дедушки.

----------


## Матильда 1967

А вот у меня выходят восточные красавицы и танцуют.А потом я говорю , что почему-то все считают,что танец живота должны танцевать женщины.Мне кажется это по меньшей мере не справедливо.Мужчины и только мужчины самые прекрасные и ловкие "танцуны".Выбираю двух"пузатеньких",на талию им погремушки и ...вперед.Звучит уже другая восточная мелодия ,а девушки им помогают.Так мужикам деньги за пояс кладут!И всем нравится.

----------


## alena-avto

*Приглашение за стол после танцевальной программы:*

1. ЗА ВТОРОЙ СТОЛ - Не очень свежая идея, но всегда очень положительно принимается на всех праздниках - ПИОНЕРЫ (галстуки пилотки)
По звуки пионерского марша выходят пионеры и зачитывают пионерские поздравительные речёвки (*идея форумчан адаптированная* под стиль работы ведущего) и поют песню - мы пионеры рюмочку хочем и зврослым довно нам пора наливать - вот такие строчки есть в этой песне.
и Т.к. наши пионеры "хочят" и "взрослым пора" - всех приглашаем за праздничный стол!

2. ЗА ТРЕТИЙ СТОЛ - Мушкетеры (в костюмах) - у них также слова поздравлений (с форума) и песня - "мы скажем наливай Мерси боку" - они сказали наливай - поэтому мы всех приглашаем за праздничный стол

----------


## Алисочка

А вот и мой Зверев 

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Ой, получилось, получилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Йё-хооооооооооооооооо :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Еще мы приглашаем и других артистов. Вот например йог и маг заклинатель змей Лео



Конечно, приглашение артистов не самое дешевое удовольствие, но очень помогает разнообразить программу. Согласитесь интереснее, когда работает не просто ведущая, но есть еще и красивые номера. Тем более наши пародисты общаются с публикой и устраивают фотосессию. Когда народ разогрет Зверев устраивает такой тест на степень опьянения. Произнести скороговорку "На поляне холм с кулями, выйду на холм куль поправлю" Иногда получаются такие пёрлы:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Юра почти всегда спрашивает гостей не устали ли они танцевать и не хотят ли подкрепиться, и даже если гости вошли в кураж и хотят продолжать танцы (а по времени нужно подавать "горячее" и т.п. и т.д.) мы всегда стараемся перед тем, как приглашать гостей за стол поставить медляк, люди немного "остывают",  если есть возможность, то включается свет (у нас всегда дискотека проходит если не с полным выключением света, т.к. официантам нужно менять приборы и т.п., то хотя бы с его "приглушением").
> 
> p.s. Совсем забыла, и когда Юра приглашает гостей "занять свои почетные места за праздничным столом" я ставлю какой-нить веселенький марш, всегда идет на ура!!, многие начинают прикалываться и маршировать за стол парами или шеренгами, особенно смешно, когда "мелочь пузатая" или наоборот пожилые гости, особенно дедушки.


А мы всегда ставим два медленных танца. И затем мой ди-джей, любимый Максимка, убавляет звук и я говорю что-то такое "Отличные танцы, прекрасное настроение. Всегда мечтала научиться танцевать так как вы" и подхожу к гостю, которые очень активно танцевал в пауза и начинаю вести с ним диалог, просить, чтобы он и меня научил танцевать. Обычно гостю это очень нравиться, что именно его отметили:smile:

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
ЛЕО

----------


## коломбина

> Произнести скороговорку "На поляне холм с кулями, выйду на холм куль поправлю" Иногда получаются такие пёрлы


 Такие скороговорки использую только для тесного круга, где все свои. А вот еще:
"Еду я по выбоинам, из выбоин не выйду я".  И  "Повсеместно и везде запрещена езда на поезде". такое, бывает, услышишь!

----------


## shoymama

> когда Юра приглашает гостей "занять свои почетные места за праздничным столом" я ставлю какой-нить веселенький марш, всегда идет на ура!!,


Большое мерси за идейку. Попробую применить. Очень даже понравилось!  :flower:

----------


## Порубовы

*shoymama*, на свадьбе ещё к этому маршу можно добавить фразу:
первое застолье у нас открывал марш мендельсона. Сейчас тоже прозвучит марш.
марш..... к столу, дорогие гости.

----------


## shoymama

*alena-avto*,
А стоит ли так усложнять? Неужели  недостаточно убедителен сам ведущий, приглашающий за стол?  Это я рассуждаю так. Не издеваюсь, не обижаю, а просто высказываю свою точку зрения. Имею ведь право ( Это к тем новичкам, которые не готовы выслушивать критику или просто мнения, отличные от их собственных - соломку себе стелю). Мне кажется, многие начинающие ( и не очень) ведущие  используют неоправданно много переодевалок и получается, что это делается уже не ради общей канвы сценария. а переодевалки ради переодевалок (типа, "...чё я, зря , чтоль , эти костюмы сюда пёрла?"). Но это уже больше цирк напиминает, а не  большой семейный, веселый и душевный праздник.
 Еще раз повторяю, это только мое мнение.

----------


## ElwiraT

Недавно проводила юбилей. Юбиляр оказался суровым и привередливым. Забраковал все варианты встречи. Пришлось придумывать что-то новенькое. Вроде такого не было на форуме. По крайней мере не читала.
*В виде пролистывания фотоальбома*
Сегодня начинаем мы наш славный юбилей
Прошу сюда всех родственников, близких и друзей

Мы экскурсию подробную сегодня с вами проведем
В историю, которую жизнь юбиляра назовем
_(приглашаю юбиляра в центр )_
Вот открывается альбом
И фото первое на нем
Там юбиляр совсем малец
И братья, сестры вместе все!
_( приглашаю родных братьев, сестер.  разворачиваем плакат счастливое детство и делаем фото )_

Вот и Владимир наш подрос
Читает много и всерьез
Второе фото, между нами...
Отлично вышло! Юбиляр с друзьями!
_( приглашаю друзей детства, юности, зрелости, юбиляру даю гитару, разворачиваем плакат эх, молодость  и делаем фото)_

Богат юбиляр не только друзьями
Еще и сестрами, братьями
Тетями и дядями
Племянниками тоже
Фото третее, похоже
Будет самым массовым
И конечно красочным!
_( приглашаю всех родственников со стороны юбиляра, разворачиваем плакат родные души и делаем фото)_

Открываем важную страницу
Приходит время молодцам женится
И вот на фото лучшая семья
Жена, детишки, внуки и зятья
_( приглашаю семью юбиляра, разворачиваем плакат счастливы вместе и делаем фото)_

Есть родственники данные природой
А есть, которые даны со временем любовью
В награду от супруги молодой
На фото пятом у жены родные
Прошу вставайте дружною толпой
_( приглашаю родственников жены, разворачиваем плакат  родня, моя родня и делаем фото)_

В своей работе Вова ас
Коллеги выйдите сейчас
Ответьте, Вова в деле класс!
_( приглашают коллег по работе и они показывают , разворачиваем плакат дело мастера боится и делаем фото)_
Дорогие гости! Вот мы и прошлись по замечательной жизни нашего юбиляра.Каждый из вас однажды появился в жизни юбиляра и остался в ней навсегда. Именно поэтому сейчас вы здесь, среди избранных гостей! Так давай-те же начнем наш славный юбилей!

P.S. Честно говоря, переживала как пройдет. Но прошло хорошо. Юбиляр даже сказал отдельное спасибо. Особенно ему понравилось, что он смог со всеми сфотографироваться.

----------


## Krokus

Всех приветствую !Фото на память- это важно и необходимо для большинства участников праздника, особенно для виновников торжества. Хочу предложить свой опробованный  вариант , я его условно называю" Семейный портрет" или "Букет пожеланий". Лучше провести в первой половине праздника (когда у всех "товарный вид") , работает для всех возрастных категорий. Говорю прозой, что нашего юбиляра сегодня ожидает большое количество сюрпризов и приятных мгновений и вот один из них! Звучит нарезка из песни Валерии "Мы вместе"( в сердце моём наша семья... вы -это всё,что есть у меня...) Затем идут нарезки из песен,которые каждый раз подбираю и делаю для конкретного мероприятия ( нарезки песен по именам, если не хватает песен с именами- нарезки песен о маме, например, о жене, дочери, зяте, к примеру, если у жены очень редкое имя, то нарезка песни Канада "Родная жена"). Нарезки коротенькие по 20-30 секунд.Суть действия:приглашаю юбиляра, пока он выходит звучит кусочек песенки о нём и дальше почерёдно всех членов семьи и для каждого звучит его песня.В конце под повтор песни Валерии делается семейное фото. Как вариант- каждый из членов семьи выходит с розой и когда вся семья собралась каждый дарит розу и говорит своё пожелание, получается букет пожеланий.На серебряном юбилее свадебном после того как выходила жена, делали фото вдвоём(подходит песня"Фотография любви", например), а потом присоединялись другие близкие родственники и делали семейное фото. А уж потом все кто хотел фотографировались с виновником торжества...Любят наши люди фотографироваться! Не знаю понятно ли обьяснила? Обьясняла долго, а проходит достаточно быстро и украшает праздник... Всем добра и удачи!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Вот планчик с последнего юбилея:
Валерия "Мы вместе"
Дилижанс "Эх, Андрюша"(юбиляр)
Канада"Родная жена" (жена)
Валерия "Человек дождя"(фото супругов)
Саруханов "Дорогие мои старики"(отец)
Рассветов "Юлия"(дочь)
Кукоба "За зятя"(зять Артур)
Белый день "Димочка"(сын)
Перцы "Марина"(сноха)
Толкунова "Носики"( внук)
Дюна "Женька"( сын)
Виктор Ашуров "Виолетта"(сноха)
Валерия "Мы вместе"
 Вот так приблизительно...Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение...

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Извиняюсь, какая то" китайская грамота" вмешалась... я этого не писала, я так поняла это вместо кавычек...

----------


## snezanabaid

> Вот планчик с последнего юбилея:


А мне идейка по душе, очень даже хорошо можно сделать ,музычка в тему, а фотки хорошо получатся если их делать как портреты ,заранее рамочки готовим с прорезямидля лица ,типа шаржей и вот оно-чудо!:smile:

----------


## alena-avto

shoymama  
Ольга  - вы пишите - А стоит ли так усложнять? Неужели недостаточно убедителен сам ведущий, приглашающий за стол? Это я рассуждаю так. Не издеваюсь, не обижаю, а просто высказываю свою точку зрения. Имею ведь право ( Это к тем новичкам, которые не готовы выслушивать критику или просто мнения, отличные от их собственных - соломку себе стелю). Мне кажется, многие начинающие ( и не очень) ведущие используют неоправданно много переодевалок и получается, что это делается уже не ради общей канвы сценария. а переодевалки ради переодевалок (типа, "...чё я, зря , чтоль , эти костюмы сюда пёрла?"). Но это уже больше цирк напиминает, а не большой семейный, веселый и душевный праздник.
Еще раз повторяю, это только мое мнение.

по вопросу критики - в моём случае реакция на критику всегда положительна. Даже прошу иногда критиковать и побольше для отработки сценария.
Но.
*По вопросу переодевалок* - пионеры и мушкетеры это  тот реквизит, который занимает самый минимум (если его тащить).

На самом деле согласна с тем, что переодевалок не должно быть много и они уже публике начинают немного надоедать. раньше это было своеобразной изюминкой, а сейчас.... 
*По вопросу убедительности ведущего* - ведущий более убедителен когда есть чем убеждать ;)

В нашем регионе для приглашения за стол всегда используется застольный гимн "Гей наливайте повниє чари......." (укр.яз), поэтому и захотелось изменить традицию и пригласить всех за стол не так стандартно, как делают многие ведущие. Иметь отличия.

Всем большое спасибо за все Ваши идеи и помощь в работе!
Хорошего дня![IMG]

http://[URL=http://www.radikal.ru][/URL][/IMG]
Мушкетёры


пионеры

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Практически все делают хронику жизни юбиляра. Я решила немного разнообразить этот процесс. прводиться он за столом. В стихотворной форме + соответствующая музыкальная нарезка.

например:
В ===году
в одном знатном роду
на свет мльчонка появился
такой милашка, что каждый удивился

(песня - я хороший мальчик)
+ 
[/IMG]

потом о том как он в школе учился

далее
Подумал помечтал
но 18-й годок настал
и служба Родине по плану
и в армию пора бы парню
(песня - агктин-граница)
+
[/IMG]

и т.д.
[/IMG]

*Ольга shoymama*  -  большое Вам спасибо за подсказки по вставке фото в текст :flower: 

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
*малыш появился*


*в армию идёт*


*Людочку встрети свадебку отметил* (вместо шарика лицо супруги ;))


жили супруги не тужили
друг друга сильно любили
супружеский долг исполняли
*деток рожали*

----------


## ElwiraT

> Любят наши люди фотографироваться!


Я тоже в этом убедилась. За твой вариант большое спасибо! :flower: 

*alena-avto* ,прикольные плакатики! Вы их сами делаете? Они примерно какого размера? Кстати, по фото видно, что юбиляру тоже понравилось.. :Ok:

----------


## Lorry

> Фото на память- это важно и необходимо для большинства участников праздника, особенно для виновников торжества. Хочу предложить свой опробованный вариант , я его условно называю" Семейный портрет" или "Букет пожеланий".


Я вoобще не заморачиваюсь по этому поводу на юбилеях . После первого стола объявляю фотопаузу  на  20 минут. В летнее время вообще все выходят на улицу, пейзажев хватает.   Все кто желает и перекурить успевает,и  фото сделать.  
Главное   вовремя  направить  народ. Инициатива всегда исходит от женщин( уж они та любят фотографироваться),а если женщина хочет она своего мужика и из курилки вытащит.

----------


## марандра

На свадьбах и юбилеях мне очень нравится переодевать гостей.
Давно слышало про гейш на праздниках. Хотелось бы только преподнести их по особенному, не как обычно, без всяких переводчиков!
Если у кого-то есть идейки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, а мы уже все вместе додумаем!

----------


## Krokus

Я вoобще не заморачиваюсь по этому поводу на юбилеях . После первого стола объявляю фотопаузу на 20 минут. В летнее время вообще все выходят на улицу, пейзажев хватает. Все кто желает и перекурить успевает,и фото сделать.

Да я тоже раньше никогда не заморачивалась.Просто однажды сделала как "Букет пожеланий",была мысль подчеркнуть важность сердечных отношений в семье,семейное единение, подчеркнуть- вот юбиляр, а вокруг него любящие близкие люди.... А вышли все... и такая уж  хорошая и дущевная картина получилась, что люди за фотоаппараты схватились... вот и переродилось в "Семейный портрет", сейчас частенько практикую.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вот ведь я чайник! Хотела цитату от Lorry вставить( первый абзац- это от неё). а получилось... да... соображаю медленно....

----------


## bratsk65

[QUOTE=Kescha;2557168]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kescha извени,в одной сибирской деревеньке,  недалеко от " падуна ",это не про г.Братск случайно

----------


## Алисочка

Добрый день, форумчане! 
Расскажу вам историю, которая приключилась со мной вчера. Позвонил мне мой Максимка (ди-джей с которым мы вместе работаем) и говорит, что появился заказ на юбилей в апреле месяце, но заказчик хочет встретиться уже сейчас. Встречаемся вечером в кафе. Предо мной представительный мужчина, очень привлекательный, умный и интересный. Вообщем, у него 13 апреля *юбилей, 50 лет.* *На юбилее будет 75-80 человек*. *50 человек – это коллеги, а остальные гости – друзья и родственники*. Когда он мне назвал эту цифру у меня сразу ассоциация, что это больше на свадьбу похоже нежели на юбилей. Честно, никогда не работала на таком большом юбилеи. Понимаю, что по большому счету ничем не отличается, но всё хочется услышать ваши советы или рекомендации.
А вот, кстати, и мой Максимка, точнее наша *Креативная группа «НАСТРОЕНИЕ»*

----------


## blagoff

Копала с форума.
Настоящий мужчина СЦЕНКА НА ЮБИЛЕИ (Из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей")

Все роли (Одеколон, Галстук, Часы, Ружье, Автомобиль) исполняют дамы.

Вед.: Просим выйти на сцену нашего именинника, настоящего мужчину! Кто-то сомневаться, что наш юбиляр настоящий мужчина? С чего начинается настоящий мужчина? Настоящему мужчине просто необходимо благоухать! Одеколон, на выход! (К даме). Давайте создадим ореол аромата вокруг нашего мужчины…..

Неплохо было бы мужчине в дано ситуации иметь стильный галстук! (К даме) Побудьте Галстуком, повисните на шее….

Портрет хорош. Не хватает золотых часов на руке! (К даме) Часы «Ролекс», на выход!

Что еще необходимо настоящему мужчине? Ружье! Оно будет висеть за спиной. (К даме) Прошу!

И в завершении портрета настоящему мужчине необходим Автомобиль! Иномарка! (К даме). Встаньте рядом, пусть он на вас по хозяйски обопрется!

А теперь посмотрите…. Вот вам доказательство, что перед вами настоящий мужчина! Вокруг него вьется столько прекрасных дам: одна не отпускает его руки (часы), другая околдовывает своими чарами (одеколон), а остальные просто висят на нем! Это ли не доказательство того, что наш юбиляр – настоящий мужчина?

Вот не знаю можно ли такую сценку проводить с женатым юбиляром. Если дамы повиснут на нем, естественно вместе с супругой, нормально ли это будет выглядить? Как вы думаете?

А так сценка супер! Проводила с холостяком. Прошла на "УРА!"
__________________

Нашла у себя вчера, хочу попробовать завтра на юбилее женатого мужчины.У него две дочери и два внука.Жена будет одеколоном-аурой..., дочки галстуком и часами н,а внуки- ружьём и авто.Только хочу преподнести в более романтичной форме.Завершение фото на память настоящего мужчины со всей семьёй.

----------


## nanewich

*Алисочка*,
 Большой юбилей не проблема с вашим арсеналом Вы его быстро сократите до нужного размера.:biggrin:
А вообще копай тему Юбилей там идей и советов непереварить.

----------


## вероника-солнце

*Алисочка*,
 Ой,дорогая! 80 человек-это нааамного лучше чем 15!!! Поверь!!! 20 курят,зато остальные в твоем распоряжении! Зал и танцпол не пустуют,кто танцует,то играет-вообще благодать! Просто надо ориентир взять на публику,что за возраст, подъемность и т.д. В арсенале иметь все,а там по обстановке! А вообще это хорошо,на мой взгляд,что ты с ним сейчас встретилась,а не за неделю,как многие практикуют-есть что придумать и обсудить! Дерзай!!! Все будет хорошо!!!

----------


## Алисочка

Представляю на ваш суд собственную выдумку. Когда-то дарили тете электронные весы, вот и родились эти стишки. Потом переделывала к конкурсу в институте. 


Костюмы можно придумать и поинтереснее. 
*Поздравление к электронным весам*
Вот как-то раз в один обед
В желудке Нэли собрался совет.
На нем присутствовал белок – 
Весь беленький такой милок.
Жиры как неотъемлемая часть
На сбор прибыли ровно в час.
Энергетическая ценность
Жаловалось как всегда на бедность.
А углеводжы все смеялись 
И под Билана отрывались.
Серьезной лишь была клетчатка
Она ждала от всех порядка.
Но вот уселись все за стол
И начался тут разговор.
*Углевод:*
Я буду краток без сомненья
Скажу я вам на удивленье,
Чтоб ум работал без напряга
Побольше надо шоколада.
*Белок:*
Я буду бицепсам полезен
И буду силы прибавлять,
А если вдруг маньяк полезет,
То я смогу накостылять.
*Жиры:*
А если вдруг суровая зима?
А ты как кипарис худа,
Я буду согревать тебя 
Отдам всю без остатка я себя.
*Клетчатка:*Я фрукты, овощи люблю
В них витамины я храню.
Ешь побольше ты меня.
Будешь свежей как заря.
*Энергетическая ценность:*
Я выслушала вас с пристрастьем
 И выскажу вам свое согласье.
Белок нам нужен каждый день
И эта истина проста как пень.
Жиры помогут в холода,
Когда на улице метет пурга.
Ну, а мозгам нужна подпитка
Для этого вам шоколада плитка.
Ты лишь калории считай, 
Но с ними ты не перегибай.
2000 – вот норма
И будет 90-60-90 форма.
Прими подарок ты сейчас
Электронный приз для вас.

----------


## Kescha

*bratsk65*,

Хочу огорчить,но нет.Это тюменская область,заводоуковский район.

----------


## Krokus

Придумать, "родить"совсем что то новое очень сложно, только в порыве творческого озарения... но очень часто получается освежить уже знакомое, известное, добавив в него капельку своего, либо обставить и преподнести это всем известное по другому.  Так достаточно известное на форуме  поздравление- сюрприз, когда на велосипеде под песню Барыкина "Букет"вьезжает муж и собирает цветы для жены-юбилярши, а затем их вручает и т.д.... для свадебного юбилея я немного трансформировала и вручение букета преподносилось как сюрприз от мужа, а дальше я говорила, что и жена приготовила своему любимому супругу сюрприз... выходила жена, перевязанная красивой лентой с пышным бантом (как подарок) под песню Вайкуле "Подарок"(... я дарю тебе себя...) с подарком(это была подушечка в форме сердца) и говорила что то типа: "Дарю любимому мужу подушечку, чтобы всегда видел сладкие сны и меня, в этих снах"Смотрелось достаточно симпатично...
Подборка песен о цветах:
Айвазов "Лилии"
Королёв"Васильковое платье"
Цыганова "золотые георгины"
Марта "Ромашки"
Королёва "Подсолнухи"
Виктор Королёв"Красная рябина"
Группа БИС "Букет"
Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Гудимка

> На свадьбах и юбилеях мне очень нравится переодевать гостей.
> Давно слышало про гейш на праздниках. Хотелось бы только преподнести их по особенному, не как обычно, без всяких переводчиков!
> Если у кого-то есть идейки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, а мы уже все вместе додумаем!


вот - вот... Я уже и костюмы сделала, сшили кимоно красивое, ткань классная и парики нашли, и даже доделываем обувь. а идея только пока одна.... но самой не очень нравится... Гейши приходят на свадьбу и танцуют с женихом, он сидит, а они вокруг  него. Может вместе все подумаем? А пока...ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## Krokus

По поводу переодевалок.
Очень многие здесь на форуме выступают категорически против, что мол несовременно,иногда пошло , ушло в прошлое...Так почему же подавляющее большинство  гостей на праздниках с таким удовольствием смотрят и участвуют в таких переодевалках? А иногда после свадьбы и юбилея говорят:"Вот замечательный был праздник, только переодевалок было маловато..." Не означает ведь это, что у этого большинства совсем нет вкуса и люди они все малообразованные и не продвинутые! Нет!Просто все с удовольствием играют, дурачатся... другое дело, что, конечно, всем порядком поднадоели стаи лебедей, отряды пионеров и зажигательные Сердючки, накладные бюсты и прочее! Но скажу вам даже и эти поросшие паутиной персонажи в отдельных кампаниях идут на ура. Ну нравится кому то! И если людям нравиться почему бы и нет! В конце вечеринки 1-2 переодевалочки на закуску, можно и с перчиком, если компания позволяет. Только не переборщить...не превращать праздник в тряпично-ярмарочный балаган.А уж восточный номер и цыганский- это класскика, которая всегда идёт на сто процентов, музыка и костюмы заводят всех и никого не оставляют равнодушным!
А это из моей копилочки. Текст писала сама, со стихами хуже, а проза ... ну вам судить.  При наличии приличных костюмов и талантливого султана проходит отлично. Конечно, текст артисту даю заранее.
Восточный номер на выкуп туфли.
Под восточную музыку входит караван: Абу ходжа аль Каида ведет верблюда на поводке, следом идет гарем. Абу: А салам алекум, о достопочтейнейшая публика! Я, Абу Ходжа аль Каида прошел со своим верным породистым верблюдом и своими лучшими женами знойные пески Аравийской пустыни,границы, таможни сюда в этом богом забытую Германию только потому, что слух о таком незабываемом торжестве как свадьба дошел и до порога моего дома. Это тебе подарок от меня восточная одежда ( Дима одевает арабскую рубашку и платок- арафатку)  Восточная мудрость гласит: «Лучше один раз увидеть, чем 100 раз услышать!» Покажите мне этот рахат- лукум моей души, цветущую как персиковые сады невесту, ту ради которой я столько страдал в пути!Вах, вах, вах! Бамбирбияк киргуду! Слюшай, дорогой Дима- джан! Уступи мне ее. Я тоже хачу такой красавиц! Дима-джан, ты еще молодой, найдешь себе другой невеста, да! Уступи! Клянусь аллахом, да!Я тоже хачу иметь хоть один верный жена в моем гарем! Знаешь, аксакал, мы живем в такой поганый время: все продается, знаешь и все пакупается, да! Я только тебе один вещь скажу, а ты толко сразу не обижайся, не кипятиться, да!?  У меня в гарем есть все: смотри ишак, э канешно верблюд, много верблюд! А женщин: сладкие как хурма, нежный кожа как шелк! Потрогай, да! Нет ошибся, это верблюд, канешна э верблюд! Вот Фатима- пройдись да Фатима! Прекрасный бутон , 16 лет! Красавица, горячий как солнце!(проходит в паранже)
 Бери Фатима! Не хочешь? Зря хороший девушка, только любит какой то \Рамштайн От этой Рамштайн у меня голова болит как с перепой!
Ладно, не хочешь Фатима, бери Гюльнара! Смотри какой походка, Гюльнара покажи походка!
А как танцует, ручкой взмахнет, сердце обмирает! Танцует, танцует, на кухня не загонишь правда! Ну, по рукам! Ах, дима-джан! Опять не устраивает! Капризный ты! Хорошо, бери Алия! Алия встань, лицо не показывай, бедрами покрути. Да!  Знаешь какой страстный этот Алия, бери не пожалеешь! Не берешь?! Честно скажу хотел этот бестия сбагрить! Трудно мне приходится! А, последний шанс  тебе даю бери гарем оптом , да и верблюд  в придачу! Бери, потом разберешься, туда- сюда, Фатима можешь тестю подарить, Алия отцу! Давай соглашайся! 
Ведущая: Заманчивое предложение! Мы вам конечно верим, но все-таки хотелось бы товар получше рассмотреть! Они же у вас в паранже!
Абу: Согласен. Мудро. Мои жены очень образованные девушки! Омар Хаям наизусть, 25 языков с переводчиком знают. Что ты! Сам удивляюсь какие умные! Опера. Балет- изюм, патока отказываются! Ну давайте жены мои танцуйте, разрешаю и верблядь тоже! Жены сбрасывают паранжу и танцуют. Ну как тебе мой гарем. А ишак? Не берешь! Не судьба мне иметь в гареме такую жену! Поварачивай ишак в обратный путь! Ладно, верблюд канешно! Алия, Фатима, Гюльнара- домой! Сами понимаете: солнце уже высоко, ночь коротка. А гарем велик!
 Уходят под музыку
 Через короткое время возвращаются. В руках туфля невесты, с другой женой. Абу: На обратном пути моя любимая жена Гюльчатай нашла туфлю  Чей туфля? Невеста туфля? Мог бы и так отдать, да обиделся. Ты невесту на мой гарем не поменял, давай бакшиш! Мой бакшиш, твоя туфля! 
И пошел сбор денег на выкуп туфли  Кто больше 5 евро положит, может сорвать шарик с желанием ( шарики висят на зонте), кто 20 дает сам желание заказывает. Восточная красавица подносит рюмочку каждому, кто деньги положит.
Большая просьба ко всем, если есть что то свеженькое на восточную и цыганскую тематику , поделитесь! 
Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Принимайте еще один результат того самого творческого озарения  :Aga:  строго не судите :biggrin:

*Кричалка к 23 февраля «Так точно»*  (В. Косыгина)

Подарки требуют и ждут
Сынуля или дочка,
Достанете вы кошелек
И купите… *«Так точно!»*

Жена не спит и пристает,
Зовет работать ночью…
Не надо уговаривать,
Вы скажите… *«Так точно!»*

И если на работе 
Директор скажет: «Срочно!»
Крикните ему в ответ: 
Дружное…. *«Так точно!»*

Друзья идут, вино несут
Пол-литра, литр, бочка…
Ваш дом гостям всегда открыт,
Сомнений нет… *«Так точно!»*

О вас мы твердо скажем:
«Не рвется там, где прочно!»
Сегодня есть причина,
Пьем за мужчин… *«Так точно!»*

----------


## марандра

> А это из моей копилочки. Текст писала сама, со стихами хуже, а проза ... ну вам судить. При наличии приличных костюмов и талантливого султана проходит отлично. Конечно, текст артисту даю заранее.
> Восточный номер на выкуп туфли.


Номер замечательный, вот только не большой ли текс для султана или у тебя записан плюс?

Знакомы девчата, которые шьют мне костюмы, предлагают сделать верблюда (два горба - два человека, на плечах у них будут закреплены деревянные бруски, так, чтобы на них могла сесть невеста или кто-нибудь из гостей). Задумка интересная, но как бы этого верблюда можно было бы обыграть?

----------


## Valentina.M

> вот - вот... Я уже и костюмы сделала, сшили кимоно красивое, ткань классная и парики нашли, и даже доделываем обувь. а идея только пока одна.... но самой не очень нравится... Гейши приходят на свадьбу и танцуют с женихом, он сидит, а они вокруг  него. Может вместе все подумаем? А пока...ничего в голову не приходит.


Вот нашла на просторах интернета песенку,правда она была новогодняя а я немного переделала под юбилей.
Может пригодится

Поздравительная песня Японских Гейш

Спойте в костюмах Японских Гейш поздравительную песню 

Йокогамо, Хиросимо, Токио.
Экибано, Кимоно, Банзай
Мы к Вам из Японии приехали
С юбилеем_(имя юбиляра )__поздравляй!!!
           Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Юбилей ваш очень славный
Про него мы многое слыхай
От Курил до острова Хасю-хасю
Вам приветы все передавай!!!
           Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

С Вами нам сегодня очень нравиться
Все красиво, весело кугом
Скука, грусть нигде не наблюдается
Очевидно, здесь все хорошо!
           Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Нравится нам вся Мусина русская
Он японца нам напоминай
Завтра утром глаз как селка узкая
Сегодня много водки выпивай.
           Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Песенку мы до конца пропели Вам
А теперь хотим сказать просяй!
Если мы не осень надоели Вам
Значит снова будем приезжай!!!
            Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

----------


## ElwiraT

Когда на форуме писали про кричалку: "Жених - супер, невеста-класс!" Мне понравилась идея, решила ее дополнить. Взяла несколько стихов с форума, добавила свои строчки и получилась кричалка. Провела на свадьбе, приняли на ура.

Родные, друзья за столом собрались
В честь молодых пожеланья лились,
И так мы встретимся не раз, ведь
Гена - супер, Оля - класс! ( мужчины со стороны жениха - супер, женщины со стороны невесты - класс)

Невеста сегодня, как солнце искрится
И видит кругом довольные лица
От души поздравляем вас, ведь
Гена - супер, Оля- класс

Жених, видно сразу, невесту так любит!
Что холостяцкую жизнь вмиг забудет!
Пара отличная, скажу без прикрас, ведь
Гена - супер, Оля - класс

Все новобрачным желают детей
И по команде привычной,- налей !
С пожеланьем мы выпьем сейчас, ведь
Гена - супер, Оля - класс!

Любимую будет муж целовать,
А мы в это время будем кричать
Все вместе, дружно и на раз, что
Гена - супер, Оля - класс!!!
( молодые целуются несколько раз повторяю - гена - супер, оля - класс)

----------


## Пухляш

> вот - вот... Я уже и костюмы сделала, сшили кимоно красивое, ткань классная и парики нашли, и даже доделываем обувь. а идея только пока одна.... но самой не очень нравится... Гейши приходят на свадьбу и танцуют с женихом, он сидит, а они вокруг  него. Может вместе все подумаем? А пока...ничего в голову не приходит.


А мне кажется, не обязательно делать что-то строго тематическое, иногда бывает достаточно антуража, а конкурсы в этих образах можно провести совсем обычные... 
Ну например, выходят гейши, ведущий преподносит их как подарок для юбиляра (жениха и т.д.) - тут надо продумать подводку - а потом констатировать, что гейши, как никто другой, знают все тонкости мужской личности, разбираются в мужчинах и могут оценить их лучше остальных. Поэтому сейчас "гражданки" гейши будут определять самого лучшего мужчину в этом зале, а для этого им придется измерить мужское достоинство. Далее конкурс "Измерение мужского достоинства (оно же - улыбка)". Если такой конкурс с "перчинкой" не подходит, что-то еще придумать.
Вот еще из области фантазий наброски...звучит песня Виагры "Антигейша", гейшы танцуют под нее, скидывают кимоно, а под ним сюрприз...какой, пока не придумала...:smile:

----------


## вероника-солнце

*наталья гудим*,
 А я делала путешествие свадебное и соответственно когда попали на Восток (упор не делала а конкретную страну) 3 девушки в кимоно,одна из них невеста, делали массаж жениху(идею брала с форума,за то девочкам спасибочки большое!), а он должен был угадать,где руки его невесты. Узнает-хорошо,а не узнает... Значит вся жизнь еще впереди.

----------


## коломбина

Для всех, кого заинтересовала игра с хантом. Ее я готовила для праздника на улице, прошло весело. Думаю, игру можно изенить под любой праздник, свадьбу, юбилеи, оставив для игроков только первое движение - имитация ходьбы на лыжах. Только предложить игрокам сделать это весело и под музыку. А музыка пусть будет разнохарактерная, со сменой темпа с быстрого на медленный и т.д. Мне кажется, что под "калинку", роковую композицию, польку все это будет смотрется здорово.
А у меня было так:
Звучит шаманский напев. Выходит мужчина  в костюме  малых народов севера.  Он стучит в бубен,  танцует. 


Х:		Однако, рад я очень, что поздравлю вас! Праздник-то хороший - хороший! Я в тундра у себя праздник люблю. Когда праздника нет – работать надо: медведя стрелять, рыбу ловить.  Мы – охотники - рыболовы, однако. Зверя стреляешь, рыбачишь, водка пьешь, уха ешь. Хорошо, однако! 

Вед:	А у  нас рыбаки и охотники  тоже есть. И все как у вас –рыбачишь , водка пьешь, уха ешь. 

Х:	Хорошо, однако. Есть такие?  Посмотреть, однако, надо, поговорить…

Приглашает  несколько  человек(3-5, не больше) .

Х: 	Чтобы рыбу ловить, зверя добыть много силы надо. Чтобы здоровым быть, Ханта каждый день зарядку делает. И вас сейчас научит.
Однако, в линию встать надо, чтобы всем видно было.

Выстраивает игроков на сцене в линию лицом к зрителям.

Х:	Сейчас движения показывать буду, а вы повторяйте.

Хант показывает движения игрокам, игроки повторяют.

Движения:
1)	Возвратно -поступательные движения телом и руками – имитация ходьбы на лыжах.
2)	Приложив руку козырьком ко лбу, посмотреть направо и налево – там он увидел много животных
3)	Скрестить руки с растопыренными пальцами над головой и бег по кругу с высоким подниманием бедра – изображаем  быстроногого оленя
4)	Сгорбиться, согнуть ноги в коленях (колесом), развести руки слегка в сторону и округлить их, как бы обнимая бочку. Ходьба по кругу – изображаем хозяина тайги-медведя
5)	Развести руки в стороны параллельно земле, волнообразные движения руками, изображающие полет птиц.
6)	Наклон тела в сторону, хлопок руками, сделать вправо, влево – показать шамана, бьющего по бубну. 
7)	Скрестить руки с растопыренными пальцами над головой и бег с высоким подниманием бедра – но олени лучше.

Прорепетировать с игроками движения.

Х:	Хорошо, однако, у вас получается. Музыки только не хватает, Сейчас музыка будет, я рассказывать стану. А вы показывать.

Звучит песня «Увезу тебя я в тундру» (желательно минусовка», рассказ сопровождается отрепетированными движениями игроков.

Рассказ:
-Однажды смелый охотник пошел на охоту. Встал на лыжи и пошел в тайгу. – движение №1

-Там он увидел много животных – движение №2

-быстроногих оленей – движение №3

-медведя хозяина тайги – движение №4

- вот на дереве сидит тетерев, вспорхнула куропатка.- движение №5

- шаман сказал, что охота будет удачной, много рыбы наловим, много зверя поймаем и птицы.- движение №6

- но олени лучше – движение №7

Он:	Молодцы, однако. Весело танцевали. Ханта уйдет – помнить будет. А чтобы вы Ханту помнили – я вам подарки подарю.

Музыка. Вручение призов. Проводить игроков со сцены.

Он:	Однако, праздник сегодня. Отдыхать надо. 
Когда праздник, хорошо: шаман в бубен бьёт, дискотека называется. А главное – весело!  

Музыка, Хант уходит

----------


## Курица

> Вот нашла на просторах интернета песенку,правда она была новогодняя а я немного переделала под юбилей.
> Может пригодится
> 
> Поздравительная песня Японских Гейш
> 
> Спойте в костюмах Японских Гейш поздравительную песню 
> 
> Йокогамо, Хиросимо, Токио.
> Экибано, Кимоно, Банзай
> ...





> Вот нашла на просторах интернета песенку,правда она была новогодняя а я немного переделала под юбилей.
> Может пригодится
> 
> Поздравительная песня Японских Гейш
> 
> Спойте в костюмах Японских Гейш поздравительную песню 
> 
> Йокогамо, Хиросимо, Токио.
> Экибано, Кимоно, Банзай
> ...


*Valentina.M*,
*арома*,
девчонки, вы что, БЛИЗНЕЦЫ????
Хотя, судя по "прописке", мама вас потеряла при рождении...:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## арома

Поздравительная песня Японских Гейш

Спойте в костюмах Японских Гейш поздравительную песню 

Йокогамо, Хиросимо, Токио.
Экибано, Кимоно, Банзай
Мы к Вам из Японии приехали
С юбилеем_(имя юбиляра )__поздравляй!!!
Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Юбилей ваш очень славный
Про него мы многое слыхай
От Курил до острова Хасю-хасю
Вам приветы все передавай!!!
Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

С Вами нам сегодня очень нравиться
Все красиво, весело кугом
Скука, грусть нигде не наблюдается
Очевидно, здесь все хорошо!
Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Нравится нам вся Мусина русская
Он японца нам напоминай
Завтра утром глаз как селка узкая
Сегодня много водки выпивай.
Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза)

Песенку мы до конца пропели Вам
А теперь хотим сказать просяй!
Если мы не осень надоели Вам
Значит снова будем приезжай!!!
Ля, Ля, Ля, Ля (2раза) 

мы пели эту песенку на Новогоднем празднике среди коллег - всем понравилось. правда мелодию долго подбирали - на "подмосковные вечера" лучше всего получается

----------


## Valentina.M

> *Valentina.M*,
> *арома*,
> девчонки, вы что, БЛИЗНЕЦЫ????
> Хотя, судя по "прописке", мама вас потеряла при рождении...:biggrin:


Я действительно вчера нашла эту песенку и переделала немного 1 и 2 куплет.Здесь на форуме искали что то, что можно сделать с танцем Гейш,я хотела чем то помочь

----------


## a.gupal

пишу впервые. для начала предлагаю свои варианты гаданий или предсказаний. сочиняла к новому году, но использую и на свадьбах при " выходе цыган " , либо можно варьировать ( астролог, провидец и пр.) НЕ МОГУ СКАЗАТЬ, что это перл "сочинительского искусства " , но  очень часто мне люди говорили : " а ведь совпадает ! " . а вообще, делаю так- каждое предсказание отдельно скручиваю и все складываю в  специальную  баночку, подвешиваю на пояс цыганке , она подходит к гостям и каждый достает себе предсказание. если аудитория маленькая- можно зачитать вслух-смеются( и платят деньги :smile:), а если гостей много, то читают самостоятельно.
ТЫ СТАНЕШЬ ВЛАДЕЛЬЦЕМ ФАБРИКИ ПО ЗАГОТОВКЕ РОГОВ             И КОПЫТ.

ВЫ  В  КОРНЕ  ИЗМЕНИТЕ  СВОЮ ЖИЗНЬ И  УЙДЁТЕ  В  МОНАСТЫРЬ.

СКОЛОТИТЕ  КАПИТАЛ ОТ  ПРОДАЖИ  ОПИУМА  ДЛЯ  НАРОДА.

СТАНЕТЕ  ПРЕЗИДЕНТОМ  КОМПАНИИ  ПО  БОРЬБЕ  С  КУРЕНИЕМ  И  
АЛКОГОЛИЗМОМ

ОТПРАВИТЕСЬ  В  КРУГОСВЕТНОЕ  ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ  И  ВЫСАДИТЕСЬ  
НА  НЕОБИТАЕМОМ  ОСТРОВЕ  ГДЕ  ВСТРЕТИТЕ  СВОЮ  ПЯТНИЦУ

ВЫ  СТАНЕТЕ ПРЕЗИДЕНТОМ  АФРИКАНСКОЙ  РЕСПУБЛИКИ  И  БУДЕТЕ  БОРОТЬСЯ  ЗА  ПРАВА  ЧЕРНЫХ

ВЫ  СТАНЕТЕ  ВЛАДЕЛЬЦЕМ   НОЧНОГО  КЛУБА  
ГЕЙ  ПАРНИ

СТАНЕТЕ  ЛАУРЕАТОМ  НОБЕЛЕВСКОЙ  ПРЕМИИ  ЗА  ИЗОБРЕТЕНИЕ  ТАБЛЕТОК  ОТ  ЖЕНСКОЙ  БОЛТЛИВОСТИ

В  СКОРОМ  ВРЕМЕНИ  СТАНЕТЕ  КРЕСТНЫМ-ОТЦОМ  РУССКОЙ  МАФИИ

В  СКОРОМ  ВРЕМЕНИ  РЕШИТЕ  БАЛЛОТИРОВАТЬСЯ  НА  ПОСТ  ПРЕЗИДЕНТА  РОССИИ

В  СКОРОМ  ВРЕМЕНИ  ПОЛУЧИТЕ ОГРОМНОЕ  НАСЛЕДСТВО  ОТ  БАБУШКИ  КОТОРОЕ  ПОТРАТИТЕ  НА  ПРИЮТ  ДЛЯ  БЕЗДОМНЫХ  СОБАК

В  СКОРОМ  ВРЕМЕНИ  ПОСТРОИТЕ  ЗА  ГОРОДОМ  ОГРОМНЫЙ  ГАРЕМ  КУДА  БУДЕТЕ  ЧАСТЕНЬКО  НАВЕДЫВАТЬСЯ

СКОРО  СТАНЕТЕ  САМОЙ  ВЫСОКООПЛАЧИВАЕМОЙ  МОДЕЛЬЮ  ЖУРНАЛА  ПЛЕЙБОЙ

СКОРО  СТАНЕТЕ  ЗНАМЕНИТОЙ  МОДЕЛЬЮ  ЖУРНАЛА  КРЕСТЬЯНКА

ВСКОРЕ  СНИМИТЕСЬ  В  ГЛАВНОЙ  РОЛИ  В  ФИЛЬМЕ  В  ПОСТЕЛИ  С  МАДОННОЙ

ВСКОРЕ  РАЗРАБОТАЕТЕ  ПРОГРАММУ ПО БОРЬБЕ С МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫМ  КРИЗИСОМ

ВСКОРЕ  НАПИШЕТЕ  ЧУДЕСНУЮ  ПЕСНЮ  С  КОТОРОЙ  ПОЕДЕТЕ  НА  ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ  И  ЗАЙМЕТЕ  ТАМ  ПЕРВОЕ  МЕСТО  С  КОНЦА

ВСКОРЕ  РЕШИТЕ  СМЕНИТЬ  ПОЛ  НО  СНАЧАЛА  ЧЕТКО  ОПРЕДЕЛИТЕСЬ  ЧТО  ЛУЧШЕ  ЛАМИНАТ  ИЛИ  ПАРКЕТ

ВАМ  СЛЕДУЕТ ЧАЩЕ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ПОЛОВОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ  СОВЕТУЕМ  КУПИТЬ  НОВУЮ  ТРЯПКУ  ВЕДРО  И  ШВАБРУ


СКОРО  СТАНЕТЕ  ДИРЕКТОРОМ  ЗООПАРКА.  ВСЕ  ЗВЕРИ  БУДУТ  ОТ  ВАС  БЕЗ  УМА

ВСКОРЕ  СТАНЕТЕ  ЗНАМЕНИТЫМ  ИСПАНСКИМ  ТОРРЕРО  ЗАВАЛИТЬ  БЫКА  ДЛЯ  ВАС  ПАРА  ПУСТЯКОВ

СТАНЕТЕ  ПРЕЗИДЕНТОМ  ОБЩЕСТВА  ЛЮБИТЕЛЕЙ  БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬНОГО  ПИВА  И  РЕЗИНОВЫХ  ЖЕНЩИН

ПОЙДЕТЕ  С  ДРУЗЬЯМИ  НА  РЫБАЛКУ  ГДЕ  ВПОЙМАЕТЕ  ЗОЛОТУЮ  РЫБКУ  КОТОРАЯ  ИСПОЛНИТ  ВАШИ  ТРИ  ЖЕЛАНИЯ  УЧИТЬСЯ  УЧИТЬСЯ  И  ЕЩЕ  РАЗ  УЧИТЬСЯ

СДЕЛАЕТЕ  ПЛАСТИЧЕСКУЮ  ОПЕРАЦИЮ  ЧТОБЫ  БЫТЬ  ПОХОЖЕЙ  НА  ПАМЕЛУ  АНДЕРСЕН

СНИМИТЕСЬ  В  ГЛАВНОЙ  РОЛИ  В  ПРОДОЛЖЕНИИ  СЕРИАЛА  НЕ  РОДИСЬ  КРАСИВОЙ

ВСКОРЕ У ВАС ОТКРОЕТСЯ  ДАР  ЯСНОВИДЕНИЯ,  ВЫ ЯСНО УВИДИТЕ, ЧТО И ПОСМОТРЕТЬ- ТО НЕ НА  ЧТО

В НОВЫЙ ГОД ДЕД МОРОЗ ОСТАВИТ   ДЛЯ  ВАС  ПОД ЕЛКОЙ
ЛАРЧИК  С БРИЛЛИАНТАМИ,  КОТОРЫЕ К ВЕСНЕ, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, РАССТАЮТ.

СТАНЕТЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕМ СОРЕВНОВАНИЯ " КТО БОЛЬШЕ ВЫПЬЕТ "

В НОВОМ ГОДУ НЕОЖИДАННО РАЗБОГАТЕЕТЕ

ВАС ЖДЕТ ДОЛГОЖДАННОЕ  ПОВЫШЕНИЕ-
САНТИМЕТРОВ НА 15-16

ВСТРЕТИТЕ  ЧЕЛОВЕКА,  КОТОРЫЙ ВЛЮБИТСЯ В ВАС С ПЕРВОГО ВЗГЛЯДА

УСПЕХ НЕ ЗАСТАВИТ СЕБЯ ЖДАТЬ- ВСЕ  БУДЕТ ИДТИ  ЛЕГКО И ГЛАДКО

У ВАС  ВСКОРЕ  ПОЯВИТСЯ  ВИЛЛА НА  МАЙЯМИ, И 
 ЗАГОРЕЛЫЙ  ДРУГ

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО СЫГРАЙТЕ  В ЛОТЕРЕЮ, УДАЧА НЕПРЕМЕННО ВАМ УЛЫБНЕТСЯ

ПОЧАЩЕ ХОДИТЕ В ГОСТИ, А НЕ ТО ГОСТИ БУДУТ ЧАСТО ХОДИТЬ К ВАМ

ВСКОРЕ  У ВАС ПРОЯВЯТСЯ НЕОРДИНАРНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ – СМОЖЕТЕ  УГАДЫВАТЬ МЕСТА, ГДЕ ПРЯЧУТ  ЗАНАЧКУ

ИСПОЛНИТСЯ ВАШЕ ДАВНЕЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ, ЕСЛИ ВЫ НЕМЕДЛЕННО ПОЦЕЛУЕТЕ СОСЕДА СПРАВА

ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛИ ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОГО ПОЛА БУДУТ ОТ ВАС ПРОСТО БЕЗ УМА



УДАЧА НЕ ЗАСТАВИТ СЕБЯ ЖДАТЬ, ОНА ПРИЙДЕТ ДАЖЕ РАНЬШЕ СРОКА

СОРОКА НА ХВОСТЕ ПРИНЕСЕТ ВАМ СЧАСТЛИВОЕ ИЗВЕСТИЕ О
ТОМ, ЧТО ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИЙ КРИЗИС В СТРАНЕ ВАС НЕ КОСНЕТСЯ

ЛЮБИМЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК ПОДАРИТ ВАМ ТО, О ЧЕМ ВЫ ДАВНО МЕЧТАЛИ

ПОПАДЕТЕ В КНИГУ РЕКОРДОВ ГИННЕСА ПО КОЛИЧЕСТВУ ВЫПИТОГО  СПИРТНОГО

  ВСКОРЕ  ПОЯВИТСЯ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ СОВЕРШИТЬ КРУГОСВЕТНОЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ НА ДВУХМЕСТНОЙ ЯХТЕ С РОСКОШНЫМ СПУТНИКОМ ( СПУТНИЦЕЙ)


ВСКОРЕ  РЕШИТЕ ЗАНЯТСЯ  БОДИБИЛДИНГОМ И СТАНЕТЕ ПОПУЛЯРНЫМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ

ДОБАВЬТЕ В СВОЮ ЖИЗНЬ БОЛЬШЕ ГЛАМУРА И УВИДИТЕ, ЧТО ЖИТЬ СТАНЕТ НАМНОГО ВЕСЕЛЕЕ

РЕШИТЕ ПОУЧАСТВОВАТЬ В ТЕЛЕПРОЕКТЕ " ДОМ – 2 " И ВСТРЕТИТЕ НОВУЮ ЛЮБОВЬ

 ВАМ ПОСТУПИТ НЕОЖИДАННОЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ ОТ ЯНЫ РУДКОВСКОЙ И ФИЛИППА КИРКОРОВА – ЗАЩИЩАТЬ ЧЕСТЬ РОССИИ НА КОНКУРСЕ " ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ 2010"


В НОВОМ ГОДУ У ВАС ПОЯВИТСЯ НОВЫЙ ЧЕРНОКОЖИЙ ДРУГ-ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ ЗАЯЦ

----------


## марандра

А, действительно, если наши гейши во время японского танца с веерами вдруг решат снять кимоно, что может прикольного быть под ними?

И ещё просьба: если у кого-нибудь есть японская музыка, поделитесь,пожалуйста!?

marandra2010@mail.ru

----------


## ElwiraT

> *ElwiraT*,
> *арома*,
> девчонки, вы что, БЛИЗНЕЦЫ????
> Хотя, судя по "прописке", мама вас потеряла при рождении...:biggrin:


Татьяна, а вы меня к кому из них отнесли? :Oj:  Я вообще тихо курю в сторонке... :Ha:  :Aga:

----------


## Veselo

*Марандра,*
У меня есть тоже японские штучки на праздниках. правда, все началось с того, что сварганила я костюм гейши(уж простите, как смогла).
Один из вариантов обыгрывания темы гейши: школа гейш. Вернее "школа майко". Майко- это в переводе с японского "танцующая девочка". Именно так называют в Японии учениц гейш. Гейша- переодетый в костюм мужчина набирает себе учениц. Потом отправляет их на урок традиционного японского танца с веерами, который провожу непосредственно я( а кто ж еще?). Танец очень простой придумала- любой чайник станцует. Сначала я показываю каждое движение танца, а ученицы за мной повторяют, а потом мы уже танцуем набело, что говориться. Чтобы придумать движения, я пересмотрела кучу роликов на ютубе. Веера сделала из обычной бумаги.
А после танца гейша подходит к каждой майко с сумочкой. Та достает от туда бумажку(их там много) и показывает публике, как она умеет мудорствовать. Ведь мудрость можно прекрасно выразить посредством японских народных пословиц. На каждой бумажке написана японская пословица (с подстрочным переводом). Текст , естесственно адаптирован с иероглифов(их бы вряд ли кто осилил). Например: "Ivanu ga hana.Молчание-чудесный цветок". При этом диджея прошу поставить микрофон в такой режим, чтобы голос изменялся. Голос делается гнусавенький, тоненький, мультяшненький такой. Все смеются до упаду: как участницы, так и зрители.

----------


## shoymama

> И ещё просьба: если у кого-нибудь есть японская музыка, поделитесь,пожалуйста!?


Делюсь:   http://files.mail.ru/LGYSR4

Попозже выложу музыку для чайной церемонии. Надо?

----------


## Ирямбер

Я делала такой японский конкурс. Делала бутафорские суши-роллы (большые), а командам необходимо перенести эти суши большыми палочками (эстафета) на скорость. Выглядит смешно. Момно в этот конкурс еще что-нибудь добавить

----------


## Ильич

> Очень многие здесь на форуме выступают категорически против, что мол несовременно,иногда пошло , ушло в прошлое...Так почему же подавляющее большинство гостей на праздниках с таким удовольствием смотрят и участвуют в таких переодевалках? А иногда после свадьбы и юбилея говорят:"Вот замечательный был праздник, только переодевалок было маловато..." Не означает ведь это, что у этого большинства совсем нет вкуса и люди они все малообразованные и не продвинутые! Нет!Просто все с удовольствием играют, дурачатся... другое дело, что, конечно, всем порядком поднадоели стаи лебедей, отряды пионеров и зажигательные Сердючки, накладные бюсты и прочее! Но скажу вам даже и эти поросшие паутиной персонажи в отдельных кампаниях идут на ура. Ну нравится кому то! И если людям нравиться почему бы и нет! В конце вечеринки 1-2 переодевалочки на закуску, можно и с перчиком, если компания позволяет. Только не переборщить...не превращать праздник в тряпично-ярмарочный балаган.А уж восточный номер и цыганский- это класскика, которая всегда идёт на сто процентов, музыка и костюмы заводят всех и никого не оставляют равнодушным!


Вы наверно из Германии? У Вас эта тема актуаальна... У нас нет... Менталитет....

----------


## shoymama

Музыка для японской чайной церемонии  http://files.mail.ru/5GCKT1

----------


## Krokus

> Номер замечательный, вот только не большой ли текс для султана или у тебя записан плюс?


Спасибо за оценку! Разумеется сыграть надо вживую. Как правило обговариваю заранее кто бы из гостей мог подойти на эту роль, один телефонный звонок- разговор с" артистом",а потом по электронной почте посылаю текст и как правило отличный результат. Разумеется исполнитель имеет право на экспромт, главное вести сюжетную линию и запомнить изюминки. Возможно кому то покажется сложным этот подготовительный процесс, на самом деле всё просто...хороший экспромт- это подготовленный экспромт!У нас чаще на свадьбах цыганский выкуп. по самой простой схеме: появление цыган, исчезла туфля, вернулись. выкупаем... приелось. А выкуп на свадьбе один из главных моментов и потому должен быть ярким...А тут тебе и верблюд, и говорящий султан, и гарем с переодетыми мужчинами. а потом восточные красавицы с туфелькой  на выкупе...Немного посвежее.. А текст на самом деле несложно запомнить...бывают такие султаны, что и за пару дней наизусть. А насчёт верблюда-надо подумать...



> Вы наверно из Германии? У Вас эта тема актуаальна... У нас нет... Менталитет....


 А почему на Вы? У  нас в Германии все на "ты" :Aga: Ильич! Вы как всегда правы! Так может для кого нибудь из Германии пригодиться...

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> Один из вариантов обыгрывания темы гейши: школа гейш. Вернее "школа майко". Майко- это в переводе с японского "танцующая девочка".


Твои танцующие девочки просто чудо! А с веерами цветными смотриться отлично! Здорово! Номер шикарный!

----------


## марандра

Олечка-shoymama, большое тебе спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> Практически все делают хронику жизни юбиляра. Я решила немного разнообразить этот процесс. прводиться он за столом. В стихотворной форме + соответствующая музыкальная нарезка.
> 
> например:
> В ===году
> в одном знатном роду
> на свет мльчонка появился
> такой милашка, что каждый удивился
> 
> (песня - я хороший мальчик)
> ...


Классные плакаты !!!  Я вот хочу и для женщины на юбилей сделать такие !!! спасибо за идейку !!!  :Ok:

----------


## Veselo

*Krokus*,
 Да, такая сценка с гаремом и верблюдом - весьма яркий эпизод для свадебной программы. Интересно было бы на верблюда глянуть! Я тоже иногда с гостями что-то репетирую до свадьбы(с теми, кого мне на растерзание дают жених с невестой). Но чем больше я работаю в свадебной индустрии, тем реже использую такую форму работы. И если артисту надо что-то говорить, то текст как можно короче даю, чисто символически. Мне сценка твоя понравилась, но запомнить такой текст очень сложно. Если рассматривать исходный текст, как вариант импровизации, то тогда нормально.

----------


## Irenka-da

Скоро масленица! Выкладываю сценарий. не могу сказать, что полностью мой, зазывалки сочиняла сама (как умела), что то брала и переделывала из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" и так далее... Если кому то пригодится буду рада. С уважением.

Сценарий 
« Гостьюшка дорогая - Масленица»
                                                                                                            13-00 – 15-00

Перед началом мероприятия парковая территория разделена на несколько игровых площадок:
 - «Основная концертная площадка»
 - «Призовой столб»
 - «Петрушкины потешки» (кукольный театр, подвижные игры для детей)
 - «Молодецкие забавы» (подвижные игры для взрослых, в том числе спортивные)
 -«Песенный точок» (вокальные коллективы)
 - «Торговые и обжорные ряды»

Основная концертная площадка

 Звучит веселая народная музыка. Стихотворение «Масленица» (за кулисами)

 На сцене  СКОМОРОХИ – зазывалы и «подтанцовка» для массовости:

ВМЕСТЕ: - Здравствуйте горожане! (Поклон)

1 - жители провинциальные,
2 - близкие 
3 - и дальние!

4 - Здравствуй публика почтенная,
1 -  полупочтенная
2 -  и которая, так себе!

3 - Здравствуйте господа разные:
4 - дельные и праздные,
1 - трезвые и пьяные, 
2 - скромные и веселые!

3 - Взрослые дяди, веселья ради,

4 - К нам подходите, женушек приводите!

1 - Женщины и девчонки!
     Дедушки и мальчонки!

2 - Женихи и невесты!
     Всем хватит места!

3 - Тихоня и проказник!
      Все к нам на праздник!

4 - Прямо к нашему крыльцу
К нам на масленицу!

1 - Люди всех возрастов,
      Всех объемов и ростов,
2 - Всех профессий и занятий,
     Тещи, сестры, сватьи, братья!

Вместе - Ото всех дверей, ото всех ворот
                К нам на праздник поспеши
                Весь честной народ!
---------------------------- танцевальная проходка -------------------------- 

1 - Спешите, спешите видеть, слышать и участвовать!

2 - Сегодня гулянье, гаданье, катанье
      Розыгрыши и свиданья!

3 - Кто умеет хорошо трудиться, тот умеет  и веселиться!

4 - Веселись честной народ:
     Праздник, праздник к нам идет!
     Больше шума, больше смеха, нам погода, не помеха! 

1 - Зиме помашем
    Весне – здравствуй – скажем! 

2 - Вот пришел  прощеный день
     всем покланяться не лень,
     ведь сегодня в воскресенье
     надобно просить прощенья.

3 - Просить прощенья? У него? С какой стати, для чего?

4 - Чтоб с души грехи все снять,
     С чистым сердцем, пост встречать.
     Скрепим дружбу поцелуем,
     А то воюем, да  воюем.



1 - А дальше что?

2 - А дальше - Великий пост
     Будет нам кислый квас да редькин хвост
     Постные щи и голодные харчи.


3 - Но это потом, а сегодня масленица!
     Будет блинный пир на весь мир!

------------------------------ танцевальная проходка ---------------------------------- 

4 - Эй, народ, не унывай
     Праздник общий начинай!
     Ну-ка, ну-ка веселей,
     Ты улыбки не жалей!

1 - Из рыжих и рябых
     Делаем красавиц любых!

2 - Толстые и тонкие лица
     Доведем до любой кондиции!

3 - Веселись честной народ
     Праздник, праздник всех нас ждет!
     Кто не знает сообщаем
     Масленицу мы встречаем!

4 - Маслена неделя
     К нам в город прилетела!

1 - Вас на масленицу ждем,
     Встретим масленым блином,

2 - Сыром, медом, калачом,
     Да с капустой пирогом.
--------------------- танцевальная проходка ----------------------------------


3 - Масленица - боярыня широкая
     Гостюшка желанная.

4 - Заезжает в каждый двор
     Не обходит добрый дом.
     Приехала на семь недель!

1 - Нет, нет, нет. 
     Всего лишь на семь дней,
     Но вся неделя из веселых затей!

2 - Наедайся впрок - народ!
     Ты неделюшку гулял,
     Да запасы подъедал.

3 - Без праздника не сладятся проводы зимы
     К песне, шутке, к радости приглашаем мы!

4 - Госпожа Масленица ждет вас с пышными блинами,    
     Румяными пирогами с шутками и песнями! 

 ВМЕСТЕ - Напирай сильнее, будет веселее!

На сцену вбегает, запыхавшись, Коза, она бегает по кругу.

КОЗА: - Ой, пропали тормоза! Все с дороги! Я – Коза!
               Ребятушки, помогите! Вы меня остановите!

Скоморохи ловят Козу.

КОЗА: - Мне вон там сказали люди: 
              Скоро масленица будет!
              Я узнала, побежала,
              На блины не опоздала?

СКОМОРОХИ: - Нет!


КОЗА: - Где блины-то выдают?
              А-а-а, скорее всего тут!
              Эй, хозяева, откройте,
              На столы скорей накройте!
              Не открывают! Видно, спят крепко. Блинов хотите?

СКОМОРОХИ и зрители: - Да!

КОЗА: - Значит, надо хозяев будить, хороводы водить, песни петь.

Номера художественной самодеятельности

 Выходят Дед с Бабкой.

ДЕД: - Чо, шумите вы зазря?
            Разбудили вы меня!
           Али нет у вас заботы?

КОЗА: - Что ты! Что ты!
               Дед, иди скорей с крыльца!
               У нас масленица!

БАБКА: - Ты, коза, с ума сошла!
                  Глянь, опара не взошла!
                  Рано праздник собирать,
                  Мы пошли обратно спать! (Уходит)

КОЗА: - Ме-е-е! Скорей плясать идите!

ДЕД: - Завтра, завтра приходите! (Уходит)

КОЗА: - Вот тебе и на! Да завтра уже поздно будет. Блинов хотите?

СКОМОРОХИ и зрители: - Да!

КОЗА: - Значит надо что-то придумать. А давайте над дедом с бабкой подшутим! Мы притворимся, как будто весна в самом разгаре, будем шуметь по-весеннему: свистеть соловьями, кричать воробьями, ногами топать как медведи. Дед с бабкой услышат и выйдут, вот смех-то будет!


(В кричалке на хорошую новость аплодируют и говорят «ДА», 
на плохую – свистят, топают ногами и говорят «НЕТ»)

   Собрались мы зимушку достойно проводить?

Выпить чая и блинами закусить?

Поиграть, попеть, на тройке покататься?

И к тому с соседом сильно поругаться?

Получить подарок за игру, такой огромный?

Но окажется, что он набит соломой?

День сегодня праздничный, отличный?

Потеряете в толпе вы паспорт заграничный?

Нынче зимушка так просто не уйдет?

Каждый житель клад огромнейший найдет?

С вас за все потребуют оплату?

До миллиона вырастет зарплата?

Будет дождик лить все лето напролет?

Каждый житель купит личный самолет?

И у всех весь год – отличное здоровье?

Вместо пива, пить все будут молоко коровье?
(повторять с убыстрением)


Во время игры выходят дед с бабкой.

ДЕД: - Бабка, глянь – видать, проспали!
            То ли, птички залетали? (присматривается)
            Ой, весна! Кругом цветы!

БАБКА: - Без очков не видишь ты!
(даёт деду очки)

ДЕД: - Ай, проказники, обманули! Это не цветы, а румяные лица. Не уж то и впрямь Масленица? Иди скорей, бабка, пеки блины, а я пойду на народ погляжу, себя покажу, песни послушаю. (Она уходит)

Номера художественной самодеятельности

КОЗА: - Ну что, дед, не пора ли нам блины есть?

ДЕД: - Не пора ещё, коза. Ой, смотрите, кто это к нам пожаловал?

Появляется 1 Скоморох с Медведем, медведь ведёт скомороха на поводке.

КОЗА: - Что за чудо?

ДЕД: - Вы идёте к нам откуда?

МЕДВЕДЬ: - Да с базара. Я там был, скомороха вот купил!

1СКОМОРОХ: (отбирая поводок)  
Что ты мелешь? Это я 
Взял тебя за три рубля!
Всем медведи надоели 
И в цене подешевели.

Медведь и 1Скоморох спорят,  отбирают друг у друга поводок.

ДЕД: - Что такое происходит?
             Кто из вас скажите, водит?
             Кто хозяин, кому говорить? (медведь и скоморох спорят)

КОЗА: - Я рассужу вас, так и быть – 
          Есть у меня сюрприз для народа:
          На гороскопы  нынче пошла мода
          Она предскажет вам судьбу на целый год – 
          Встречайте: хозяйка года к нам идет!

(выход коровы под музыку)

КОРОВА: - Привет, привет, мои друзья,
                     Вот и к вам явилась я.
                     Речь мне надобно держать
                     Да всю правду рассказать:

ОВНЫ! – хлопните в ладоши, 
Будет год у вас хороший!

Топните-ка, все СТРЕЛЬЦЫ!
Вы большие молодцы!

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ! Подняли руки. 
В этот день не будет скуки!

Обними соседа, РАК!
Будет всё с тобой вот так! (Показывает большой палец)

ЛЬВЫ, все громко порычали
И не будет год печали!

Всем язык покажут ДЕВЫ,
Будут жить как короли и королевы!

ВЕСЫ, за ушки, за свои, возьмитесь,
И от души повеселитесь!

ТЕЛЬЦЫ! Сейчас все  замолчали,
А целый год чтоб радостно мычали!

СКОРПИОНЫ, улыбнитесь широко
Удаваться будет все для вас легко!

КОЗЕРОГИ, подмигните правым глазом.
Все болезни исчезают разом!

Подпрыгнули на месте ВОДОЛЕИ
Судьба для вас удачи не жалеет!

РЫБЫ, сделали шаг назад и вперед,
Будет счастливым весь этот год!

КОРОВА: - А еще, кто моего копыта коснется, тому счастье улыбнется!

ДЕД – если копыта коснется женатый мужчина?

КОРОВА – будет большой молодчина!
              Сглаз жены ему будет не страшен
              Она не откроет его любовных шашен!

ДЕД – если дотронется холостой жених?

КОРОВА – то найдет  невесту, с приданым  миллионов на двести!

БАБКА - если бизнесмен до тебя доберется?

КОРОВА – ему счастье улыбнется
               будут любить его все Аленки и Нинки, 
               а банк простит все его недоимки.

КОРОВА - Если дамочка ко мне прикоснется,
               то ей спокойно весь год проживется.
               муж ей будет верен, я в этом уверена.

                Если разведенная дотронется - будет все отлично.
           выйдет замуж вторично.

               Остальные безо всякого гаданья
               Обязательно достигнут процветанья!!!


КОЗА: - Ну что, дед, не пора ли нам блины есть?

ДЕД: - Не пора ещё, коза.

МЕДВЕДЬ: - Дед, а знает ли твоя бабка, сколько блинов надо испечь? Вон нас как много, не сосчитать. Кому же блины достанутся?

ДЕД: - У кого ноги дольше не устанут,
             плясать не перестанут, 
             тому и достанется блиночек, 
             солнца весеннего сыночек.

КОЗА: - Говорят, что Коровы наши 
              Лучше всех с платками пляшут.

1СКОМОРОХ: - Коровы что? Рогами машут.
                           Скоморохи лучше пляшут.

МЕДВЕДЬ: - Ишь! Коровы, скоморохи…
                       А медведи, чем вам плохи? 

Общая плясовая. (массовка вовлекает зрителей)

КОЗА: - Ну что, дед, не пора ли блины есть?

ДЕД: - Пора, коза, пора. Эй, Бабка, неси блины! 

БАБКА: - Отведайте блины вкусные, румяные, душистые
Стояла у печи жаркой, для вас старалась: первый блин комом получился, второй подгорел, третий - кот съел, четвертый - на пол упал, а пятый - в рот попал.

КОЗА: - ох,  нелегкая работа - блины печь.

БАБКА: -  зато потом как по маслу пошло: целую гору напекла, маслом полила, сметанкой залила и вам подала! 

 (Бабка и все скоморохи раздают блины)

Игра: одна часть зрителей кричит - «Блины», другая – «С припёком» и все вместе выполняют движения согласно текста:

ДЕД - Как на маслену неделю, каждый день с утра мы ели… Что? 

 - (Блины! С припёком!)

КОЗА - Вокруг себя с подскоком!

ДЕД - В обед чай попивали, горстями в рот кидали… что?

(Блины! С припёком!)

КОЗА - Встаньте к сцене правым боком!

ДЕД - У тещи побывали и целый день жевали… что?

(С припёком! Блины!)

КОЗА - Поклон до земли!

ДЕД - Все обиды прощали, и маслом поливали… что?

(Блины! С припёком!)

КОЗА - Вокруг себя с подскоком!

СКОМОРОХИ: 

1 - Здесь и песни, здесь и пляски, 
     и торговля, словно в сказке, 
     угощайтесь гости, сил набирайтесь,
     по нашему парку прогуляйтесь. 

2 -  Как коробейников углядите, 
      товар у них прикупите,
      товар покупайте,
      спасибо говорить не забывайте!

3 - Внимание! Внимание!
     Начинаются спортивные состязания!

4 - Жили на Руси богатыри,
      Берегли покой родной земли.
      Свою силушку прославили, размах,
      Славу добрую оставили в веках.

1 - Так пусть в веках хранится
      Народная традиция.
      Кто силою и ловкостью гордится,
      Смелее выходи, народ пусть подивится.
      Приз завоюете, год не затоскуете.

2 - Кто от сцены прямо пойдет
     Призовой столб непременно найдет.
Свои силы попробует
Приз заработает.
Слышали молодцы? Вас зовут!
 Признания и слава возле призового столба ждут!

1 - А направо (?) состязание для тех,
     В ком сила играет для зимних потех.
     В ком кровь молодая в морозы не стынет.
     Кто гирю подальше, подальше закинет
     Бросать можно слева, бросать можно справа.
     Кому по плечу богатырская слава?
     Поклонись-ка гире, плечи будут шире!

2 - Тот, кто силушкой богат
      Перетянет наш канат.
     До чего сильны ребята 
     Не порвали бы канаты!


 3 – Петрушкины потешки от нас – налево,
      Девчонки и мальчишки, отправляйтесь туда смело.
      Там песни споют, хороводы заведут.

4 - А еще сыграют с вами в игру
      В общем, порадуют детвору!

(Начинают работу игровые площадки: призовой столб, молодецкие забавы, песенный точок, Петрушкины потешки)


(На основной сцене - программа профессионального творческого коллектива)

ФИНАЛ:
Выходят все персонажи, Коза с Медведем шепчутся

ДЕД: - Эй, коза, чего шепчешься?

КОЗА: - А не скажу.

ДЕД: - ну скажи на ухо. (Коза шепчет)

1СКОМОРОХ: -  Эй, дед чего шепчешься?

ДЕД: - А не скажу!

СКОМОРОХ: - Ну, скажи,  на ушко.
(Дед шепчет)

1КОМОРОХ: - Вот это да! Гостьюшки дорогие, хотите,  скажу секрет?

СКОМОРОХИ: - Нет!

1СКОМОРОХ: - А я вам все равно скажу!
Момент долгожданный настал
Целый год его ждали мы все.
Пусть в гости весна к нам приходит
В своей первозданной красе.


СКОМОРОХИ: - 
Окажи Весна нам честь
В небе солнышко развесь,
Растопи снега и лед
Заждался тебя народ!

Музыка, выход Весны.

ДЕД: - Здравствуй, Весна – красна, рады видеть тебя на нашем празднике! 

ВЕСНА: - Что за чудо, что за  диво?
Все нарядны и красивы!
Румянцем лица зажжены,
Словно русские блины.
Здравствуй весь народ честной, 
Рады встрече вы со мной?

1 СКОМОРОХ: - рады - радешеньки! 

2 скоморох: - В народе говорят: какова весна, таков и весь год,
3 скоморох: - Как зима не злится, а весне покорится,
4 скоморох: - Февраль воду пустит, а март подберет,
1 скоморох: - Увидел на вербе пушок, и весна на шесток,
2 скоморох: - Увидел грача, весну встречай,
3 скоморох: - Грач с земли хворостину поднимает – солнечное лето обещает,
4 скоморох: - Сухой март да май мокрый, дают хлеб добрый.

ВЕСНА: - Правильно вы обо мне сказали, пора и мне за дело приниматься.

ДЕД: - Весна, можешь держать ответное слово?

ВЕСНА: -  Я готова!

ДЕД: - можешь природе и людям на радость служить?

ВЕСНА – на то, я и жизнь!

1СКОМОРОХ:  – можешь посевы взрастить, дать дорогу листве?

ВЕСНА – на то, я и свет!

Торжественная музыка

СКОМОРОХИ ВМЕСТЕ: - Все народ, кончай играть,
                                               Пора Масленицу с зимой  провожать!

Под музыку выносят чучело Масленицы, проносят по кругу перед сценой и через людские «ворота» (из уч-ков самодеятельности), устанавливают на кострище.

 -  Эх, Масленица, сидит на шесте,
На большой высоте,
Высоко сидит, да на нас глядит.
Сидит дразнится, наша Масленица!

СКОМОРОХИ:
1 - Хочет Масленица на костёр пойти – 
     Все печали унести.
     На пути к костру - поворотики
     И волшебные чудо - воротики!

2 - Загорись мой луч-лучина (поджигают кострище)
     Улетай зима-кручина!
     Масленица, загорись,
     Огненная, всколыхнись.

3 - Гори в огне болезнь, нужда,
     Пылай в огне печаль, беда!

4 - Все невзгоды – холод, непогоды,
     Зимние морозы, неудачи, слезы –
     Пусть они сгорают, пеплом улетают!

Вместе - Гори, гори ясно, чтобы не погасло,
               Чтобы все метели разом улетели.
               Чтобы птички пели, небеса синели!

Сожжение чучела Масленицы. 

1 - Ой, масленица – обманщица!
     Обманула, провела
     Нагуляться не дала.

2 - Масленица – непогасница,  довела
     До великого поста.

    3 - Прошла масленица,
     Кончилось гулянье,
     Идем теперь на отдыханье!

4 - Праздник подошел к концу!
     До свидания, народ!
     Встретимся аж через год!

Праздник заканчивается.

МУЗЫКА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Вы наверно из Германии? У Вас эта тема актуаальна... У нас нет...


Эт, че я тож из Германии :rolleyes: получается (как и огромное количество форумчан, использующих переодевалки).. :redface::biggrin:.. Или ты про Украину, Ильич!??? kuku

----------


## Матильда 1967

Фотографии выставлять не умею.А очень хотелось бы.И вот я начинаю первый тост такими словами.
Сегодня день событием отмечен,семейный заключается союз
И двух сердец волнующая встреча закончилась скрепленьем брачных уз
Пусть вас любовь ведет сквозь все несчастья, по жизненному,сложному пути
Чтоб вы могли сквозь годы,сквозь ненастья рука в руке счастливыми пройти
Чтоб жизнь любви была полна-прошу всех встать и пить до дна!
Но прежде,чем мы выпьем эту первую рюмочку,попрошу всех гостей крикнуть не от голода , а от счастья за наших молодых ,наше самое волшебное свадебное слово-"ГОРЬКО".
НО уже поднадоели эти слова.Может у кого есть что-нибудь?Только хотелось бы не очень длинное и проникновенное ,ну и конечно же не избитое.

----------


## skomorox

> Эт, че я тож из Германии  получается (как и огромное количество форумчан, использующих переодевалки)..


Пётр, просто у нас Верок Сердючек на свадьбах и султанов с гаремами - больше, чем в самой Украине и в Арабских Эмиратах. Как ни свадьба - так обязательно гарем и Сердючка, млин! Сплошные штампы! :Ha:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Как ни свадьба - так обязательно гарем и Сердючка, млин! Сплошные штампы!


Неее... Ириш... Сердючек не было!!! :biggrin: Но если заказчик попросит, чтоб была Верка - не вопрос  :Aga:  kuku... А можно поинтересоваться, что из реквизита не штампы?!.. Вот к примеру многие на форуме в в восторге от надувных гитар, ну а значит ессетвено и номера с ними - это штам иль нет?... 
Свеча-очаг, каравай, кража невесты (туфли), снятие фаты, букет. и т.д.... это как?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Кстати.. все чаще, на праздниках (особенно на свадьбах) молодежь просит включить вышеупомянутую Сердючку... чтоб поугарать, как они говорят :biggrin: а не поп-диву Мадонну допустим :rolleyes:... а еще хиты 80-х  :Aga:  даже просят на флешки сбросить!  :Ha:

----------


## вероника-солнце

> Пётр, просто у нас Верок Сердючек на свадьбах и султанов с гаремами - больше, чем в самой Украине и в Арабских Эмиратах. Как ни свадьба - так обязательно гарем и Сердючка, млин! Сплошные штампы!


А ведь если порассуждать,то всю концепцию свадебного вечера можно воспринимать как штамп,а можно и как традицию(Штамп (также возможен вариант "клише") в искусстве - шаблон, известный образец, повторяемый в различных произведениях, не являющийся продуктом творчества автора.
Традиция (от лат. traditio - передача; предание), элементы социального и культурного наследия, передающиеся от поколения к поколению и сохраняющиеся в определённых обществах, классах и социальных группах в течение длительного времени)
... Но в любом случае,на то мы и есть,чтобы вносить свое,как бы то ни было и удивлять!...

----------


## Алисочка

По поводу переодевалок. Может уже и высказывалась. Я всегда ставлю себя на место гостей. Захотела бы я переодеваться в какие-нибудь лохмотья? Скорее нет. Но если костюмы, действительно, интересные и красивые, то гости с большим удовольсвтвием участвуют и фотографируются. Ведь эта такая память :Ok: 
Так что я прикланяюсь перед теми ведущими, которые покупают ткани, шьют, придумывают и матерят :flower: 

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
А пока выкладываю застольную игру, которую можно проводить как на свадьбе, так и на юбилеи и на любом дне рождении. Провожу когда гости уже натанцевались, немного подустали и уже находятся в легком алкогольном опьянении. 
Спрашиваю, кто-нибудь из вас, дорогие гости, ведет дневник? Отлично. Сейчас мы и узнаем, какую запись в своем дневнике вы могли бы сделать по прошествию сегодняшнего вечера.  
*Игра «Запись в дневнике»*____________ года проходила празднование ____-летнего юбилея у _________________. Я имел счастье там присутствовать. Гостей было много, на всех были _____________________ (прилагательное) наряды. Сам юбиляр выглядел просто _____________ (прилагательное). Его супруга весь вечер ни на шаг не отходила от него. ____________ (прилагательное) и ____________ (прилагательное) гости весь вечер ____________ (глагол) и ___________ (глагол). Было очень весело. Когда все уже достаточно выпили, началось самое интересное. ____________ (имя одной из гостей) попыталась сосчитать пальцы на левой руке, их оказалось ровно _____________ (число от 5). Уже очень выпивший ___________ (имя гостя), решил успокоить даму и угостить ее __________ (название блюда). Но так как подойти к ней уже не было сил, он бросил блюдо вместе с вазой и попал в _________ (имя гостя). Рассвирепевший от такого удара, гость начал ______________ (глагол) и кричать «Я покажу тебе Кузькину мать!». Завязалась драка, вне участвовали почти все гости. Гремела посуда, хрустели чьи-то челюсти, раздавались непонятные крики, на головами летали _________ (деталь одежды), _________ (название мебели), __________ (название посуды). Юбиляру ничего не оставалось делать, как схватить ___________ (существительное) и быстро убежать. 
Очнулся я утром следующего дня под столом. Рядом лежали __________ (3 имя гостей). Это был ___________ (прилагательное) юбилей. Я испытал непередаваемые ощущения.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Только по-моему "гарем", "цыгане" и встреча хлебом -солью - это разные вещи.. первое скорее из области штампов, а второе традиция... свадьбу ИГРАЕМ, поэтому без  "хлеба-соли", "очага", "букета" никуда, а если и куда, то очень редко...а вот без  "цыган" на свадьбе вполне можно и обойтись...

----------


## shoymama

> свадьбу ИГРАЕМ, поэтому без  "хлеба-соли", "очага", "букета" никуда, а если и куда, то очень редко...



Только не без букета. ИМХО. Это не наше, а то, что мы бездумно стянули оттуда. Невеста с веночком в руках, танцующая в хороводе подружек и символически примеряющая его каждой - гораздо ближе нашим традициям, как и снятие фаты (хотя в нашей области такого обычая нет вообще).
Не буду развивать тему традиций и обрядов - очень много можно писать, тем более, что у каждой местности есть свои изминки и "обязательные элементы программы".

----------


## Veselo

А для Латвии это вообще что-то небывалое- танец невесты с незамужними подружками и какой-то веночек... Снятие фаты- это да. Это уже классика, это традиция, так же, как встреча с караваем. 
Сколько лет я уже свадьбы провожу, никогда у меня никаких цыган не было, никаких гостей, переодетых в Сердючек... И никто из клиентов даже таких пожеланий не выражал.  
Что касается краж туфелек и самих невест, то это тоже совершенно не обязательный ритуал для свадьбы. Я это всегда оставляю на усмотрение гостей. Если кому-то надо- пусть ворует.Самое прикольное, что обычно украв невесту, эти гости-воры первым делом подходят ко мне и сообщают эту радостную новость. Я их спрашиваю о том, какие условия они выдвигают жениху и пр., чтобы те могли вернуть невесту. Те же растерянно смотрят на меня и ждут, чтобы я что-то придумала. И мне приходится придумывать.

----------


## маскарад1

> Копала с форума.
> Настоящий мужчина СЦЕНКА НА ЮБИЛЕИ (Из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей")
> 
> Все роли (Одеколон, Галстук, Часы, Ружье, Автомобиль) исполняют дамы.
> 
> Вот не знаю можно ли такую сценку проводить с женатым юбиляром. Если дамы повиснут на нем, естественно вместе с супругой, нормально ли это будет выглядить? Как вы думаете?
> 
> А так сценка супер! Проводила с холостяком. Прошла на "УРА!"
> __________________
> ...


уже  поздно советовать, но на будущее: 
С ЧЕМ МОЖНО ОБЪЕДИНИТЬ:
  (тоже делала эту сценку )
*ПОДВОДКА*
Если б мы были музык..- мы бы Сочин. 
О вас    чудесную песню ВАШЕЙ ЖИЗНИ, 
бы-  худож.- то нарис. ваш порт.–
 ЕСТЬ С КОГО ПИСАТЬ.
если Бы-  поэтами- то напис. б о вас поэму
- ЕСТЬ О ЧЁМ НАПИСАТЬ,  
А ЕСЛИ БЫ СКУЛЬПТОРАМИ- ТО ПОСТАВИЛИ
ТЕБЕ ПАМЯТНИК –

 что я и предлагаю сделать 
женской половине праздника 
ведь настоящему
мужчине всегда приятно
 изобилие женского внимания
 И мы лишний раз хотим дать тЕбе…
 ( В СМЫСЛЕ почувств)
Как хорошо быть НАСТ. МУЖ.
                !!!!!!!! музыка
*А ЗАВЕРШАЛИ* :
ПЕРЕД ВАМИ ДРУЗЬЯ живая композиция-
-" Ой как ты мне нравишся! Ой, ёй ёй!"

И чтобы именинник кайфанул ещё больше
Предлагаю под эту песню зацеловать его 
«ДОСМЕРТИ» ( ИМЕНИННИК В КРУГУ -женщинам мешуру в руки)
*потом
живой САЛЮТ* для имнинника
ЖЕНЩИНЫ КОТОРЫЕ УЧАВСТВОВАЛИ - ОГОНЬКИ ФЕЕРВЕРГА
 допреглашали ФИТЕЛЬКОВ, СПИЧКУ И КОРОБОЧЕК-
ПОСЛЕ САЛЮТА:
 …….РАСПРЕКРАСНОМУ, СОКОЛУ ЯСНОМУ – УРА!
САМОМУ ЛУЧШЕМУ: -мужу _УРА!
                                         Отцу-УРА!
                                         Сыну  УРА!
                                         Брату  УРА!
                                          другу    УРА!

----------


## Kescha

> придумывают и матерят

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Хочу задать вопрос:"А вы проводите испытания молодых?" или это уже хлам???
Иногда я делаю так:Дорогие молодожёны!Прежде,чем мы погадаем на первенца,нам хочется убедиться,что из вас получатся хорошие родители.Тебе-будущая мама,нужно спеть колыбельную песенку.Выбирай...(даю несколько текстов)..звучит музыка...Тебе-будущий папа-нужно рассказать детский стишок.Выбирай...(даю несколько текстов).... Молодцы!Справились с заданием... А теперь мы посмотрим, как вы будете танцевать со своими детьми..."Танец маленьких утят"( молодые танцуют с детьми,если они присутствуют... если нет детей,приглашаю друзей в круг - на головы жёлтенькие шапочки и....вперёд...)

----------


## Анжелла

> Хочу задать вопрос:"А вы проводите испытания молодых?" или это уже хлам???


Ну нет! КАк уж хлам? Но просто как преподнести. Кто то считает, что хорошо туфлями, кто то флажками, кто то сердечками, кто то лапшой.( хотя некоторые считают, что это не приемлемо на свадьбе, начинать с лапши). Прорубевы ( Блин вроде не правильно пишу фамилию, простите заранее) они вообще в образе Дона Розы- веером( посмотри в их демороликах) мне понравилось. А как делать тебе-это только твое дело. Хотя я бы не стала их заставлять танцевать танец маленьких утят. Лично я не делаю распределение обязанностей. Мне времени на это жалко. Но это только мое мнение.

----------


## optimistka17

> Веера сделала из обычной бумаги.


А как их сохранить, чтоб не мялись?

----------


## вероника-солнце

> А как их сохранить, чтоб не мялись?


Мне кажется,что их просто складываешь этой же гармошечкой в стопочку и оборачиваешь бумагой соответствующего формата,ну и там в папочку какую-то свою укладываешь. А можно и расрямить наоборот и опять же в папочку,а при необходимости привести в нужную форму по той же схеме... Сомнется один,два,да и не страшно-это эконом вариант вееров,их и еще наделать можно... :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

> Прорубевы ( Блин вроде не правильно пишу фамилию, простите заранее) они вообще в образе Дона Розы- веером( посмотри в их демороликах) мне понравилось. А как делать тебе-это только твое дело. Хотя я бы не стала их заставлять танцевать танец маленьких утят. Лично я не делаю распределение обязанностей. Мне времени на это жалко.


Анжула, ничего страшного ;).
Веером Донна роза делает чтение мыслей.
В этом же ролике Верка делает вопросы для молодых с флажками.
Распределение обязанностей если делаем - то с магнитным дартсом.
Плюс испытания для выкупов - при воровстве туфельки и невесты. 

Но у нас молодые сами выбирают: участвуют они в чём-то или нет. и если да, то в чём именно.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Только по-моему "гарем", "цыгане" и встреча хлебом -солью - это разные вещи.. первое скорее из области штампов, а второе традиция... свадьбу ИГРАЕМ, поэтому без  "хлеба-соли", "очага", "букета" никуда, а если и куда, то очень редко..*.а вот без  "цыган" на свадьбе вполне можно и обойтись...*


*Вик_тори_я*, про цыган позволю возразить! :rolleyes:.. Согласен, что обойтись то на свадьбе можно без них (так же как и без многого другого), ведь у всех вкусы разные  :Aga:  в том числе и на праздники.. Одни клиенты хотят спокойной обстановки: посидеть пообщаться с родственниками, с друзьями.. а другие наоборот - веселье или вообще полный отрыв (кто за что платит!)))... Ну а возразить я хотел по поводу штампов  :Aga:  может у вас это и штамп, а у нас - традиция (хотя и живем вроде недалеко друг от друга), так и объявляется "по издавно сложившееся традиции".. 

Ведь цыгане на день рождение или цыгане на юбилей с давних времен считалось шиком и русской традицией. Российская аристократия всегда хотела найти душевное понимание в кругу цыган - романтиков. Цыгане, наверное, единственный народ, который может понять русскую душу и своими песнями проникнуть в нее и по-настоящему развеселить,.. может по-этому частенько ко мне подходят гости после номера и просят включить песню цыганскую (не просто цыганочку а песню - с хорошим голосом и музыкой, которая пробирает душу присутствующим на празднике), и идут танцевать. Времена меняются, а традиции остаются прежние.  :Pivo: 
Так зачем же забывать вековые традиции русского человека? 

Свой номер всегда редактируем под предстоящий праздник, убираем старое, добавляем новое! Даже одно только появление цыган в хороших, ярких костюмах на празднике поднимает настроение гостям, праздник становится ярким и шумным, как звук монист на пышной цыганской юбке! 

[IMG]http://*********org/260601.jpg[/IMG]

Цыгане поднесут чарочку, поздравят с юбилеем, споют заздравную, встретят молодых на свадьбе и украсят мероприятие исполнением песен и танцев. 

_Как цыгане поют - передать невозможно.
Да и есть ли на свете такие слова?!
То с надрывной тоскою, темно и тревожно.
То с весельем таким, что хоть с плеч голова!
Эдуард Асадов_

Это конечно же мое мнение, но считаю, что цыгане на юбилей или цыгане на день рождение - отличный подарок на празднике!  :Ok: 

_В них сила есть пустыни знойной
И ширь свободная степей,
И страсти пламень беспокойный
Порою брызжет из очей

В них есть какой-то ,хоть и детский,
Но обольщающий обман…
Вот почему на раут светский
Не променяем мы цыган.
Алексей Апухтин_

----------


## Krokus

> А ведь если порассуждать,то всю концепцию свадебного вечера можно воспринимать как штамп,а можно и как традицию(Штамп (также возможен вариант "клише") в искусстве - шаблон, известный образец, повторяемый в различных произведениях, не являющийся продуктом творчества автора.
> Традиция (от лат. traditio - передача; предание), элементы социального и культурного наследия, передающиеся от поколения к поколению и сохраняющиеся в определённых обществах, классах и социальных группах в течение длительного времени)
> ... Но в любом случае,на то мы и есть,чтобы вносить свое,как бы то ни было и удивлять!..


Сказано в точку! Всё в этом мире относительно! А вообще... мне очень нравиться такая продуктивная, терпимая к другому мнению атмосфера, которая появилась в этой темке.Это так здорово, что получаешь отклик в доброжелательной и тактичной форме... Ведь вокруг одни звёзды!А звёздам ладить между собой всегда сложно...но посмотрите на небо! Там ведь столько звёзд! Одни ярче и крупнее, другие помельче и побледней, одним кажется, что они выше всех, а другие действительно таак высоко... аж дух захватывает! Но весь этот необозримый космос живёт в такой гармонии!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вик_тори_я, про цыган позволю возразить!





> Это конечно же мое мнение, но считаю, что цыгане на юбилей или цыгане на день рождение - отличный подарок празднике


Солидарна с каждым словом! Вот только свеженького, новенького, уух какого интерестного дефицит! А так всегда яркое и зажигательное зрелище!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Маскарад! Сценку "Настоящий мужчина" тоже провожу не одну а в блоке с целовально-выпивальными номерами... стихи"беги Сашу поцелуй" поднадоели... да и просто в порядке развития добавляю нарезки песен по именам женщин... выходят...выпивают с юбиляром... целуют и так все присутствующие дамы... а затем делаем снимок на память"Юбиляр в малине" под песню "Ягода малина"... мне нравиться как Жасмин поёте её.Просто и весело! А вот с образами женщина-часы, например, есть какая то неудовлетворённость от действий... чё то как то повисать на руке в образе часов не удаётся интерестно... вот всё думаю- думаю... и ничего кроме как заменить на атрибуты не приходит на ум... но тогда смысл потеряется, что настоящий мужчина всегда в окружении женщин...А как у вас ?

----------


## reginale

> А для Латвии это вообще что-то небывалое- танец невесты с незамужними подружками и какой-то веночек... Снятие фаты- это да. Это уже классика.


А в Литве, насколько я знаю, когда свадьба у русскоязычного населения, бросают букет без танца, просто претендентки встают в круг, невеста кидает букет, но в последнее время многие от этого отказываются, потому что букет может просто плюхнуться на пол :Aga: ,  
Спасибо форуму за "букет с ленточками"  :flower: . Когда была свидетельницей на свадьбе, уговорила невесту, очень красиво получилось, всем понравилось :Ok:

----------


## маскарад1

Я КОНЕЧНО НЕ ВТЕМУ, но если у кого будет желание загляните пожалуйста сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130218
*и первую часть про разукрашки* посмотрите, вроде придумала сама , значит собственные наработки? можно сюда выставить?
- скажите ЕРУНДА? или пойдёт
 Столько времени убила на поиск этих разукрашек ( скорость в инете маленькая)
 и редактирование , что теперь думаю : "А стоило ли?"

----------


## вероника-солнце

> Я КОНЕЧНО НЕ ВТЕМУ, но если у кого будет желание загляните пожалуйста сюда
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130218
> *и первую часть про разукрашки* посмотрите, вроде придумала сама , значит собственные наработки? можно сюда выставить?
> - скажите ЕРУНДА? или пойдёт
>  Столько времени убила на поиск этих разукрашек ( скорость в инете маленькая)
>  и редактирование , что теперь думаю : "А стоило ли?"


Прикольная идейка! Кстати,я думаю,может пржде,чем озвучивать свой текст,дать слово деткам-пусть сами скажут,что хотели пожелать этой картинкой... Они, бывает,такие перлы выдают- так не придумаешь!!! А если что,то у тебя на готове свой текст))) А детям главное задачу озвучить,т.е. сразу сказать,что картинки должны быть как пожелания... Детки иногда сообразительней взрослых и непосредственней... А потому восторг и умиление от их разукрашек гарантировано... Можно,кстати,рисунки прищепочками прицепить на веревочку или на "забор пожеланий" приделать...

----------


## Гудимка

> Свой номер всегда редактируем под предстоящий праздник, убираем старое, добавляем новое! Даже одно только появление цыган в хороших, ярких костюмах на празднике поднимает настроение гостям, праздник становится ярким и шумным, как звук монист на пышной цыганской юбке!


Абсолютно поддерживаю!!! Ведь цыган  -то можно и по разному приподнести: То невесту украли, то наоборот жениха за собой увели, да и просто гости любят очень наряжаться на свадьбе. видимо сказывается, что в дестве мало бесились и наряжались. Даже звёзд эстрады лично мы постоянно обновляем: сейчас хорошо идут пОьап и настя Каменских, нарядились в костюмы и вперёд. а ещё хорошо смотрится наташа Королёва и Николаев, хотя они и в прошлом, но Дельфин и Русалка.... У русалки платье в виде чешуи и с хвостиком, люди хохочут, но конечно всё зависит и от артистов. действительно, в кажой местности по-разному. У нас оченб любят наряжаться, а вот были в Волгограде и в Омске, там не особо костюмированно. С каждой парой работем индивидуально, смотря, что они хотят видеть на свадьбе.

----------


## маскарад1

> разукрашек гарантировано... Можно,кстати,рисунки прищепочками прицепить на веревочку или на "забор пожеланий" приделать...


 спасибо. А "забор пожеланий" - из чего бы? красивая атласная лента, да на стену бы её прикрепить- и пусть по мере разукрашивания вешают -
 да только чем пикрепить- и кто в кафе разрешит??

----------


## вероника-солнце

Вообще мы когда то забор рисовали и на нем сверху маркерами писали пожелания... Можно подумать что-то не столь одноразовое,ну там оградку для клумб продают в виде заборчика,он правда маленький,но имитация полная... Может просто из ткани сделать подобие забора и к нему уже на иголочки цеплять...

----------


## марина С

> У нас оченб любят наряжаться, а вот были в Волгограде и в Омске, там не особо костюмированно.


вот уж ничего подобного!
так же любят как и у вас.
вопрос в другом - хороши ли предложения ведущих? может костюмы не устраивают или типажи?
я, так считаю, что бездумное переодевание, ради самого переодевания совсем не интересно. 
страстью к костюмированным моментам не пылаю, хотя в арсенале своем имею.

----------


## Raisska

Добрый вечер всем!

вроде такого ещё не было????!!


Поздравления от Панков 
Ведущий: Сегодня в этот праздничный день поздравить юбиляра пришли не только Блестящие и Сердючка, но и панки.
(Входит команда, переодетая в панков, читают слова в стиле «рэп».)
1.	Я вот тут подумал, и понял, в чём ваша беда
2.	А что, у меня беда?
3.	Да у вас не то что беда, у вас бедища, я бы даже сказал , бедяра, бедовухаПотому что молодёжь, которая сидит здесь, на юбилее, не понимает,чё вы говорите.
4.	А чё это она не понимает? Я по моему говорю на нормальном  русском языке.
5.	О! Вот именно, что на нормальном. А молодёжь, у них свой, современный язык, а вы этого языка не понимаете.
6.	Слушайте, да вы это  бросьте, свои штучки. Всё я понимаю.!Говорите!
7.	Можно,да?
8.	Пожалуйста!
9.	Жуки- пуки туснятища без понты кранты внатуре нафиг паханка  с наворотами
10.	......(пауза недоумённая  Наташа, можно тебя  на минуточку? Наташ, а ты иностранные языки знаешь?
11.	Да, немецкий, французский, английский,немного испанский.
12.	Нет, я имею ввиду, ты на молодёжном можешь  говорить?
13.	Но,  это мой второй родной язык .У меня  под окнами  каждый вечер  такой ликбез идёт...
14.	Будь  добра, переведи, что говорит этот молодой человек, а то я совсем ратерялась.Я лучше  на стул присяду, не могу я это стоя слушать.
15.	Жуки- пуки туснятища без понты кранты внатуре нафиг паханка  с наворотами
16.	Здравствуйте, дорогая юбилярша!
17.	Чипса- клипса шел бес из ништяк прусь базара нету ломовы выкрутасы
18.	Не буду много говорить о том, как мне нравятся все поздравления здесь.
19.	И без балды супер маркет не фуфло ништяковая  смехопилорама.
20.	И ваша замечательная компания.
21.	Господи, кто бы мог подумать, с ума можно сойти....
22.	Чё он шепчет?
23.	Зашибись такая шизуха.
24.	Килы позорные,косуха подсупка чума, метёлка старая мочалка безпонтовая забей стрелку
25.	Так, слушай, ты заканчивай это дело дело,стрелки забивать.
26.	Успокойтесь, тётя Рая, мальчик спрашивает, который час.   ( поворачивается к панку)       10 часов, в натуре.
27.	Ё-маё  братва жратвачума  вилы  караул
28.	Всё, хватит , не могу больше это слушать.
29.	(говорит панку)      Тормози базар, у неё уши в отморозке
30.	Ну давай без балды ,жуки пуки, Александр Сергеевич Пушкин.
31.	Тогда мальчик просит почитать стихотворение А.С.Пушкина.
32.	Ну если Пушкина, то пусть читает, чё же Пушкина не почитать
33.	(говорит панку)       Валяй ,в натуре.
34.	Хадом буду не забуду
35.	Я помню чудное мгновенье
36.	Ко мне затусовалась ты
37.	Передо мной явилась ты
38.	Как эти чумовые глюки
39.	Как мимолётное виденье
40.	Как лопутовые кранты
41.	Как гений чистой красоты
42.	Не зашивайся, я припрусь
43.	Жди меня и я вернусь
44.	Токо без балды...
45.	Только очень жди
46.	Без балды наводят хмурь
47.	Без балды........(пожать плечами)
48.	Ты значит хочешь, чтобы я говорил на таком языке?
49.	Т.Рая, да вы же отстали от жизни.Современного языка не знаете, на дискотеки не ходите, в ночниках не зависаете, от современно музыки не тащитесь.
И вообще, у вас чё,нет  средств купить себе лосины?И серьгу в ухо вставить?Ну не хотите в нос, бог с вами, ну в ухо то святое дело, вааще.Вы что, не можете  на пупке татуировку сделать? И вы ещё хотите, чтобы  молодежь вас понимала?Да вы элементарного не можете, простой РЭП станцевать.
50.	РЭП? Что это? НЭП – знаю. Новая экономическая политика
51.	РЭП – это радостный эпилептический припадок, танец такой.
(исполняют танец и поют:
Цветы, улыбки, поздравленья,
Тепло души и доброту.
От нас прими в твой день рождения,
В твой юбилейный день в году.
Когда то там в школе учили нас
Жизнь человеку даётся лишь раз
И прожить её надо чтоб не было больно
И ты не мучайся, живи прикольно!

Ты круто выглядишь сегодня,
Прямо как своя,
И на тусовке твоей людно,
Ведь ты здесь не одна.
Как время клево проведем
Мы в это праздничный день,
Давай бокалы всем нальем,
Чтоб танцевать было не лень.
(Хозяйка угощает гостей.

----------


## Krokus

Ох, как же я сейчас рискую... рискую обрушить гнев на свою персону:frown: и "впасть в немилость" Рискую потому, что хочу выставить(немного стряхнув паутину и пылюку) почти  вдухгодичной давности (выдержки- ха-ха!)номер... с Веркой Сердючкой! Собственный труд, который проводила дважды. Он требует предварительной подготовки, потому применим не всегда... я из него в конце концов  беру( практически всегда) только танцевальный марафон в шляпах.  Но сначала полная версия!  Возможно всё таки пригодиться...   Мне самой нравиться идея "Модные шляпки для мужчин" Впрочем сейчас эту идею я с успехом реализую очень часто...Итак! Всеми "любимая" Вера!( Вот сейчас подумалось, что и другие персонажи могут тут фигурировать... вместо её родимой)

 Верка Сердючка и  коллекция модных шляп для мужчин.  


Под муз. " Ах, Одесса!" Соломон ввозит тележку с подарком( огромный 
сверток, внутри сидит Верка).Вед. предлагает юбиляру развернуть подарок

  Верка:  Здоровеньки булы! Саня- Санечка( к юбиляру) ты чи шо меня не признал?
Бери меня Саня! (сходит с тележки с помощью юбиляра) Это ж я твоя
 Вера! Вера-  подарок же я твой! Мине с детства мама говорила:" Верка,
ну ж ты и подарок! А это мой Соломончик! Познакомся- мой бойфренд!

Широка у Веры грудь
Все готовы к ней прильнуть ( четверостишье с форума- спасибо!)
Сколько их, кто так кричал
Находили здесь причал!
Знаешь, Санек, я же после оглушительного успеха на Евровидении, на
всех обиделась и ушла в подполье. Потом вышла из подполья и решила
 заняться модельным бизнесом Сидай Саня и гляди! Соломончик, ко мне!
Соломон: Коллекция модных шляп для мужчин от Верки Сердючки!
Поют: Ах, мужчина, ну что же вы сидите!
Ах. мужчина,скорей сюда идите!
Ведь вы мужчина, ну просто идеал!
Надевши шляпу- вас хоть на бал!

Выводят первого мужчину, одевают шляпу.( Верка выводит мужчину,
Соломон подносит шляпу). Шляпа украшена фруктами.
Верка: Как же мужчине выделиться из толпы?  Помочь может только
 стильная шляпа! Вот вас мужчина как зовут?... "дима". Был просто Дима 
Стал Дима- мультивитаминчик! ( Модель остается.)
Поют: Ах, мужчина ...(те же слова)

Выводят 2 мужчину,   Вот посмотрите перед вами простой парниша по имени...
Соломон, шляпа!  А теперь посмотрите, совсем другое дело! Вася. ты ж
 настоящий мачо! Твои жизненные принципы: пиво- фигня, виски- вот бла
городный напиток! Ауди- ерунда, бугатти- настоящая машина! любви нет. есть
 лишь выброс гормонов! одень очки на бестыжие глаза свои! (шляпа с
сердечками и бабочками)
Поют: текст тот же

Выводят 3 мужчину. Какой извините невзрачный был экземпляр. Полюбуйтесь!
Вечный романтик! мечта и грезы девушек!  Одев эту шляпу мальчиша стал  
поэтом- романтиком.  Проверим! Рифмуйте поэт: любовь... (кровь,) розы...
(слезы). Романтик! ( Шляпа украшена цветами) 

Поют: то же
выводят 4 мужчину. Для вас, дорогуша моя, особая модель! Полюбуйтесь-
Ванечка хозяйственный! Одел шляпу- сразу видно- у мужчины  очень
большое хозяйство! И все то в этом хозяйстве есть! И много вредных
привычек! Тайный эротоман! Жизненное кредо- любви нет, есть только 
долг и честь! ( шляпа со всякой хозяйственной дребеденью) 

 Верка: Соломончик! Принеси шляпу для юбиляра! Саня- Санечка! А ты
 подумал Вера про тебя забыла?! одевают шляпу юбиляру. Вот теперь 
издалека видать- юбиляр! (шляпа с юбилейными свечами)

 Какие красавцы все до одного! Соломон вручи мальчикам цветочки!
  . Идите, пригласите дам на танец! В таких замечательных
головных уборах с вами любая пойдет на танец! Как вы приглашаете?
 Кавалер, приглашая даму на танец, смело смотрит ей в глаза. Дама
скромно опускает глазки и смотрит на кончики ботинок кавалера.
Молодцы, справились! А теперь.встали парами в круг. Соломон, пригласи свою
 даму, то есть меня! Музыка!

Звучит попурри танцевальное: (нарезки)
финская полька  ( танец в парах)
ламбада ( танец змейкой)
рок- н ролл (в парах)
танго (в парах)
Летка- енка (друг за другом)
сиртаки ( в линию)
Кан-кан (в линию)

Сейчас провожу танцевальный марафон в этих шляпах...завожу разговор с мужчинами о том,  сколько времени собирались их дамы на этот праздник, как выбирали наряды. делали макияж... спрашиваю как быстро были готовы мужчины... и что необходимо мужчине чтобы выглядеть нарядным на празднике... выясняем что не так уж и много. Говорю, что мы сейчас эту несправедливость исправим и дальше экспромт по тексту, что касается шляп...  Танц. марафон в шляпах выглядит суперски! Вообще люблю шляпы, шляпки и головные уборы- быстрая трансформация в образ, симпатично и люди хорошую шляпу одевают охотно!
Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Lorry

*Krokus*,



> Ох, как же я сейчас рискую... рискую обрушить гнев на свою персону и "впасть в немилость" Рискую потому, что хочу выставить(немного стряхнув паутину и пылюку) почти вдухгодичной давности (выдержки- ха-ха!)номер... с Веркой Сердючкой!


Привет Krokus , что ты так переживаешь.  Мне очень понравился твой номер, :Ok:  хоть ему уже два года , но я слышу впервые. А если ты его придумала сама , то это вдвойне ценится. 
Если и будет гнев  так не беда, сколько людей , столько  мнений.  Если в Российских регионах  Сердючка неактуальна , то у нас всегда встречают с радостью.  Единственное правило , на каком празднике и в каком виде . А твой марафон в шляпах - классная идея в для молодёжных компаний . Дерзай , успехов тебе и не бойся выкладывать материал.
На форуме очень много хороших и добрых людей .      :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Хочу задать вопрос:"А вы проводите испытания молодых?" или это уже хлам???
> Иногда я делаю так:Дорогие молодожёны!Прежде,чем мы погадаем на первенца,нам хочется убедиться,что из вас получатся хорошие родители.Тебе-будущая мама,нужно спеть колыбельную песенку.Выбирай...(даю несколько текстов)..звучит музыка...Тебе-будущий папа-нужно рассказать детский стишок.Выбирай...(даю несколько текстов).... Молодцы!Справились с заданием... А теперь мы посмотрим, как вы будете танцевать со своими детьми..."Танец маленьких утят"( молодые танцуют с детьми,если они присутствуют... если нет детей,приглашаю друзей в круг - на головы жёлтенькие шапочки и....вперёд...)


А я стараюсь молодых на банкете не трогать, они и так за целый день выматываются. Частенько визажист с парикмахером к невесте приезжает часов в 8, потом выкуп, ЗАГС, фотосессия часа 4-5, а в ресторан они приезжают часов в 18, получается, что уже 10 часов "отработали", а еще волнение, переживания, поэтому они сами на предварительных встречах часто акцентируют внимание, чтобы их особо не задействовали, поэтому я  делаю с ними только застольный конкурс  и конечно кража и выкуп невесты

----------


## Инна Р.

Согласна с Сашей, да еще песенки и стишки с текстами (!!!) - это точно сильно устаревшее развлечение! Зачем тексты то давать? Знают куплетик - споют, нет - домашнее задание им : до рождения выучить... хотя с текстами или без - это можно убрать из сценария Свадьбы.

----------


## маскарад1

> Ох, как же я сейчас рискую... рискую обрушить гнев на свою персону:frown: и "впасть в немилость" Рискую  
>            Верка Сердючка и  коллекция модных шляп для мужчин.  
> !



 Krokus  идея интересная 
  А ПОЯСНИТЕ ПРО СВЕЧИ на шляпе - как крепить, какие свечи??? 
А может фото предложите? А ламбада последнеяя, чтобы вовлеч весь зал??




> Добрый вечер всем!
> 
> вроде такого ещё не было????!!Поздравления от Панков 
> .


  на выпускном делаи викторину "молодёжный слэнг"-   не хватало финала -теперь включу туда ваше стихотворение Пушкина  как проверку того усвоили ли взрослые урок - классическую строку- читают выпускник, а молодёжную -родитель , учитель

----------


## Гудимка

> А я стараюсь молодых на банкете не трогать, они и так за целый день выматываются. Частенько визажист с парикмахером к невесте приезжает часов в 8, потом выкуп, ЗАГС, фотосессия часа 4-5, а в ресторан они приезжают часов в 18, получается, что уже 10 часов "отработали", а еще волнение, переживания, поэтому они сами на предварительных встречах часто акцентируют внимание, чтобы их особо не задействовали, поэтому я делаю с ними только застольный конкурс и конечно кража и выкуп невесты


Удивительно, но опять же в каждой местности по-разному. У меня сейчас наоборот идут пары, которые заранее просят с ними проводитьконкурсы - испытания, очень хотят везде учавствовать. Кроме того, что  сними провожу небольшие конкурсы, так ои у меня и со всеми гостями умудряются скакать. А скачат, то в ластах, то на лыжах бегаем, то дрова бутофорские носим, для разжигания очага, вообщем, что провожу, во всём активничают. Осенью на свадьбе с молодыми порводила конкурс- испытание: время засолок, приготовление заготовок, нашим молодым подарили машинку закаточную, я им и предложила прям на свадьбе закрыть банку огурцов. Намыла красивых огурчиков, баночку приготовила молодые держались за руки, потому что теперь всё в жизни нужно делать вдвоём, укладывали огурчики в баночку. Красиво получилось, миленько.... Невеста вся исстаралась, да и жених ей очень помогал, а гости как поддерживали их....!!!! вроде просто. но память какая.. на свадьбе закрутки свои первые, семейные делать. я вообще люблю, чтобы гости полюбовались молодыми, посмотрели, как уних всё ловко вместе получается. и рисуют они вместе,  и киндер-сюрприз едят. Но всегда стараюсь, чтобы они сразу держались за руки, акцент ставлю на том, что есть у вас и правая рука и левая, свободные, а вторыми руками вы нежно друг друга обнимаете... Извините, если сумбурно написала, но теперь точно уже могу сказать, что ФОРУМ стал для меня БОЛЬШИМ ДРУГОМ. С работы прихожу и скорей, читать, смотреть, писать.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> вот уж ничего подобного!
> так же любят как и у вас.
> вопрос в другом - хороши ли предложения ведущих? может костюмы не устраивают или типажи?
> я, так считаю, что бездумное переодевание, ради самого переодевания совсем не интересно. 
> страстью к костюмированным моментам не пылаю, хотя в арсенале своем имею.


Ой, простите, если обидели, но в Волжском мы на свадьбе не были... Жаль... только в аквапарк сын ездил. а так полностью согласна с тобой, Марина.

----------


## olgaring

> . Мне самой нравиться идея "Модные шляпки для мужчин" Впрочем сейчас эту идею я с успехом реализую очень часто...Итак! Всеми "любимая" Вера!


Похожая идея есть у группы Экс-ББ , кстати , заполучив их фонограмму , твой номер мог бы заиграть новыми красками ... Молодец , мне понравилась твоя идея .

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Петр, согласна, относительно цыган может и не совсем удачный пример привела... пусть тогда будет "гарем" ... :smile: так понятнее? я говорила именно о  часто используемых персонажах... которые уже порядком поднадоели.. мне уже под любым соусом надоели восточные красавицы и пр... поэтому не использую и если заказывают что-то костюмированное, то стараюсь делать то, что не так сильно заезжено... на последнем празднике в стиле "полосатого рейса" делала  "пчел" (они дары свои приносили), "зебр" (молодых на упряжке катали), грузин с полосатыми арбузами, ГАИшника с полосатым жезлом (он шуточный тест на трезвость проводил) и т.д.  :smile:

----------


## Kiska2009

У нас на свадьбах,обычно на второй день проводят танец зятя и тещи"Чоботы  Говорю,что по еще одной забовной украинской традиции зять проявит любовь и уважение к своей теще,подарит ей новые,красивые сапожки,да еще и танец "Чоботы" с ней станцует!
Теща садится на стул,а зять одевает ей мужские сапоги бльшущего размера(либо кирзовые,либо резиновые),украшенные цветными бантами,лентами,шарами.В это время я говорю такой стих:

                       Зять даруе черевыкы 
                        Щоб ходыла на музыкы
                         Щоб до ранку танцювала                                  Й                        завжди зятю догоджала
                           Бо за ти чоботы
                           Зять гроши дав
                          А за ци чоботы дочку взяв
(Не знаю как перевести по-русски,рифмовано не получается)
А теперь,тещенька,станцуй-ка с зятем,чтобы проверить подошли ли чоботы по размеру,а вы,гости,бросайте денежки,ими зять застелит внутри сапожки,чтобы его дорогая теща не натерла ножки!
Затем зять с тещей начинают танцевать,а гости бросают деньги,которые зять собирает и прячет в сапоги теще.Потом зять садит тещу на стул,снимает сапоги,вытряхивает деньги в фартушок и отдает теще на новые сапоги.Затем моет теще ноги,конечно символически:берет миску,секатор,сеточку для мытья посуды,водку.Поливает ноги водкой,ступни трет сеточкой(конечно не по-настоящему,а имитирует),делает секатором теще педикюр(тоже имитация)
Проводит ли кто-то такой обряд и какую подводку вы к нему делаете?

----------


## Krokus

> Привет Krokus , что ты так переживаешь. Мне очень понравился твой номер, хоть ему уже два года , но я слышу впервые. А если ты его придумала сама , то это вдвойне ценится.
> Если и будет гнев так не беда, сколько людей , столько мнений. Если в Российских регионах Сердючка неактуальна , то у нас всегда встречают с радостью. Единственное правило , на каком празднике и в каком виде . А твой марафон в шляпах - классная идея в для молодёжных компаний . Дерзай , успехов тебе и не бойся выкладывать материал.
> На форуме очень много хороших и добрых людей .


Огромное человеческое спасибо за поддержку! И ты права-и молодёжь, и люди взросленькие колбасятся в марафоне со шляпами от души ! И идея, и текст мои... Есть ещё у меня и "Баня". Но думаю, что тазами за "баню" точно закидают!?:wink:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Krokus идея интересная
> А ПОЯСНИТЕ ПРО СВЕЧИ на шляпе - как крепить, какие свечи???
> А может фото предложите? А ламбада последнеяя, чтобы вовлеч весь зал??


Да нет... шляпа готовая из магазина... мягкая и  симпатичная с полями, а на верхней части украшена свечами. Мужчина- именинник смотриться хорошо в такой шляпе...Фото выставлю обязательно, с компом дружу, но не в полной гармонии... вот научусь...Последним ставлю кан кан, уж больно он зажигателен! Но идея с ламбадой хороша... и зал вовлечь- хорошая задумка... Надо попробовать! Спасибо! Всем добра и удачи!

*Добавлено через 20 минут*



> Похожая идея есть у группы Экс-ББ , кстати , заполучив их фонограмму , твой номер мог бы заиграть новыми красками ... Молодец , мне понравилась твоя идея .
> __________________


Обожаю группу Экс ББ! Делала под их фонограмму"Красную шапочку". Только пришлось столько репетировать! Благо, что готовила к юбилею близкого человека и была такая возможность... столько тонкостей... вовремя выйти... попасть в смысловую картинку,перепутать ничего нельзя...Фонограмму делал сын( тоже труд), вживую говорил ведущий- сказочник, остальные обыгрывали... вообщем мороки ого- го! Правда и результат был отличный! Но разовая вещь! На развлекательном потоке не- ре-ально!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Уважаемая ЯАлекс,конкурсы с молодожёнами,конечно же,провожу только с их согласия.Но на своей свадьбе они хотят быть не только зрителями,но и участниками.
Конечно,я не заставляю их скакать по залу или прыгать со стульев,а предлагаю простые,незамысловатые конкурсы...И им не внапряг и в центре внимания...Может у меня молодожёны неправильные... с энергетическими батарейками...

Уважаемая Ёжик,конкурсы я провожу,конечно,без бумажек...Но иногда от волнения молодые теряются или просто забывают текст..вот тогда я им предлагаю шпаргалку... и только...Может это и неправильно,но я делаю так...

----------


## ELA1

Я не знаю куда мне))) Куда выложить свои нарезки на мысли для шляпы нашла - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=116480&page=8 ну а саму шляпу вот такую соорудила

[IMG]http://*********org/230736m.jpg[/IMG]

Столько тем - глаза разбегаются, а хочется поделиться, только сразу не забрасывайте камнями, перенаправьте, если что)))
Свадьбу провела первый раз (вернее второй, но первый был благотворительный - для дочери подруги)
Идею с зонтом денежным где-то подсмотрела (из под зонта на молодых высыпаются привязанные гирлянды денег) и доработала...может кому понравится и пригодится

Сам зонт сверху обшила искусственной зеленью, блестящими красными сердечками и денежными купюрами., завернула в оберточную бумагу и сначала провела "Подарок" (все знают наверное: "девушке в красивом платье, мужчине с самым большим носом и т.д.")  Когда "подарок" наконец попал к молодоженам сделала подводку, что с любимым рай в шалаше...бла-бла-бла (не помню уже что там из меня бла-блакалось :biggrin:) и закончила тем, что мы дарим вам шалаш, пусть он вас защищает от всех бурь и дождей, кроме...денежного.
Эффект  :Ok:  и конечно гостям "давайте устроим молодым самую большую бурю в их жизни" - конфетти, хлопушки, серпантин, мыльные пузыри....все в восторге

Вот только фотографий всего две и не совсем удачные, но увидеть можно...Если бы еще зонт сам был зеленый, а не синий...в общем такой вот момент
[IMG]http://*********org/251216m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/237904m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> У нас на свадьбах,обычно на второй день проводят танец зятя и тещи"Чоботы  
> Проводит ли кто-то такой обряд и какую подводку вы к нему делаете?


я проводила, подводку не делала вообще, среди танцев включала песенку "Тещу в чоботи узуваю" , а потом в ходе песни  *http://files.mail.ru/3VY503* (музыкант делал потише в нужный момент) руководила процессом (только у меня не гости, а жених "смазывал" деньгами чоботи, чтобы наделись :smile:)

----------


## Анжелла

> Уважаемая ЯАлекс,


Он мальчик.:rolleyes:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

ЯАлекс,извини,пожалуйста,что обратилась к тебе уважаемая...Я недавно на форуме,не всех знаю по именам..Ещё раз ИЗВИНИ!!!!

----------


## nanewich

*Kiska2009*,
 Представил как зять стоит над ногами тёщи с секатором. Ну что тёщенька педикюрчик делаем или как?:biggrin: Момент сильный. Хотя в общем занятно надо будет осмыслить.

----------


## slanas

Проводила серебренную свадьбу первый раз. Очень переживала.  Приготовила намного больше, чем  провела. 
В начале гости коридором встретили, сразу регистрация …прожили вместе ..нажили  много.. согласны  дальше вместе идти рука об руку  .. Андрей – вы согласен, Светлана вы согласны. Дальше кричалка для гостей .
Сели за стол тост за молодых…  Попались активные гости…много говорили тостов. Свидетели были те, что и 25 лет тому назад. 
Молодые раздавали всем гостям «счастливые монетки» (прикоснулись, зарядили удачей)
«Подарок по рукам» закончила не в руках молодых, а тот кто последний остался для молодых пригласил звезду под именем Сердючка  (пока свидетели говорили тост, а он переоделся Веркой) 
Пошла  на УРА  музыкальный репортаж «Как выдавали невесту замуж».. концовкой сказки был танец молодых.

----------


## slanas

После регистрации как символ серебряной свадьбы жениху вручили серебряный галстук, а невесте веночек свадебный (она с ним не расставалась ни на секунду) , свидетелям одели ленты – серебряные свидетели.
Одного из гостей переодела звездочётом и он вручил сертификат о том, что в честь молодых открыта и названа их именами  звезда. 
Кроме того, у  невесты и её лучшей подруги  на кануне  было день рождение. Чтобы их поздравить пришла медсестра, и  под чередующиеся звуки плача и смеха ребёнка одела им красные бантики, чепчики, слюнявчики, памперсы, соски…все так смеялись, аж до слёз. А подруга (именинница) до этого была без настроения, и ходила с постным лицом, после этого конкурса она сама поднимала гостей на танцы, так  у неё поднялось настроение.

----------


## Елена Дианова

Я еще на серебрянную свадьбу дарила гостям колокольчики( типа серябрянный звон) и когда гости звонили, супруги всем дарили серебрянный поцелуй.

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Привет всем обитателям форума!!! Возникла такая идея, не знаю было ли подобное в форуме……..если было, то извиняйте……..:rolleyes: 
Ведущий говорит: Дамы и господа, я хочу открыть вам  тайну- я не только ведущий, но еще и экстрасенс и сейчас вы можете проверить мои экстрасенсорные способности. Желающие выходят….выстраиваются в ряд, ведущий: закройте глаза, чувствуете как идет тепло по вашему телу….(что там еще обычно говорят экстрасенсы?) ведущий: сейчас я у вас буду читать ваши мысли- и мы узнаем что вы думаете об имениннице…ведущий по очереди подходит к каждому держит руки над головой или над спиной и в это время звучат нарезки( мысли) отдельно для мужчин и женщин например.
 Для мужчин: 
-девушка красавица ты мне оч. Нравишься у меня есть три жены, а четвертой будишь ты.
-Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
-Зайка моя я твой зайчик
-Кто тебе сказал, кто тебе сказал кто придумал что тебя я не люблю  
-Кто тебя создал такую
-Ах какая женщина, какая женщина мне б такую.
Мысли женщин:
-Все мы бабы стервы
-Давай наливай поговорим 
-Пусть говорят что дружбы женской не бывает, пускай болтают, но я то знаю( для женщин что то не могу больше придумать…что ни будь бы смешное, подкинь те пожалуйста еще фразы из песен ?)
Нарезки еще только готовлю….до делаю когда…кому надо скину на почту. 
Можно еще пару человек заранее подговорить, что бы они исполняли то что я буду говорить с серьезным зомбированным видом. На пример: сейчас вы пойдете и поцелуете именинницу.
Или сейчас вы пойдете  и встанете на колени перед именинницей и поцелуете ей руку( что еще можно?)
В конце можно прочитать мысли об имениннице мужа : спасибо за день спасибо за ночь спасибо за сына и за дочь(если есть дети) или др. нарезку можно придумать. Потом прочитать мысли именинницы об муже:я буду, я буду всегда твоей малышкой.
И в завершении ее мысли об всех гостях: Я люблю вас девочки, я люблю вас мальчики ( Жуков ). 
ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛЬЧИКИ  посоветуйте как лучше обыграть, что обычно говорят экстрасенсы?( я конечно считаю что такая сценка лучше для ведущих- мужчин подходит, потому что помню раньше экстрасенсы были мужчины, что то вспомнила Кашпировского, он вроде бы воду заряжал через голубые экраны. Может еще зарядить вино и водку на юбилее и сказать как выпьете из этих бокалов сразу все болезни уйдут и омолодеете! ) В обще буду благодарна за любой совет или критику, как раз критика мне и нужна, одна голова хорошо, а много лучше!!!!
Хочу доделать к этой субботе на юбилей девушке 30 лет. Сегодня на встрече с ней была, она попросила сценарий посмотреть, я план накидала показала ей… вроде одобрила, но что то я боюсь этого юбилея, два раза уже с ней встречаюсь….она не разу не улыбнулась, как маска на лице…надеюсь гости такими не будут серьёзными… :Tu:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> У нас на свадьбах,обычно на второй день проводят танец зятя и тещи"Чоботы"  Проводит ли кто-то такой обряд и какую подводку вы к нему делаете?


Несколько раз заказывали "чоботы"... От  нас эта традиция весьма далека..Поэтому, немного почитав о ней в инете, соорудили небольшой текст... За несколько дней до свадьбы несколько слов для тещи дали жениху в зубы (он был инициатором этого действа и захотел по их традиции омыть ноги своей тещеньке и надеть те самые чоботы..ну раз захотел - держи...) На свадьбе получилось все так:

*Жених:* Позвольте Вас, вторая мама,
Сегодня искренне обнять.
Лишь только свадьба позволяет
Теперь Вас тещей называть.

Я рад, хочу я очень верить,
Что с Вами будем мы дружны.
Открыты будут наши двери
Для разговоров и души.

И в благодарность за поддержку,
И за невесту за мою,
Я преклоню сейчас колено,
А музыканты пусть споют 

(Музыканты пели "*Необыкновенную тещу*", теща скидывала туфли, жених присаживался перед тещей на колено и лил воду из ковша  ей на ноги... все делалось над маленкьим и аккуратным тазиком..после поливания ног водой жених надевал тещи на ноге удобные и красивые расшитые бисером тапочки и продолжал...)

*Жених:* Устали ножки, натрудились,
Надо ножкам отдыхать,
В этих чоботах станцуйте
А я буду помогать... (жених и теща танцевали вместе под все ту же *"Необыкновенную тещу"*) 

Момент получился и трогательным и смешным... А какой довольной была теща  :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

*Наталия Малькова*,
 чтение мыслей многие делают. обычно читают с помощью "волшебной шляпы"
(мы - веером в образе Донны Розы)
с Экстрасенсом интересный ход. Может сделаете "битву экстасенсов" - выберите двух человек: один будет читать мысли женщин, другой мужчин - делая пасы над головами ;)

----------


## a.gupal

всем привет! предлагаю свою разработку к 23 февраля. сценарий был опробован в воинской части, требует предварительной подготовки участников. можно использовать для проводов призывника в армию ( откорректировать в индивидуальном порядке)

ТЕЛЕПЕРЕДАЧА "  АРМЕЙСКИЙ   МАГАЗИН"


ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ, ДОРОГИЕ ТЕЛЕЗРИТЕЛИ ,   В ЭФИРЕ ПЕРЕДАЧА " АРМЕЙСКИЙ МАГАЗИН "   И Я ЕЕ НЕИЗМЕННАЯ ВЕДУЩАЯ   ДАНА   БОРИСОВА.
ЗА  ПОСЛЕДНИЕ  ДВА  ГОДА   МОЕЙ РАБОТЫ НА ТЕЛЕВИДЕНИИ.,  Я УСПЕЛА ПОПРАВИТЬСЯ НА ДВАДЦАТЬ КИЛЛОГРАММОВ И  СНЯТЬСЯ В ЖУРНАЛЕ " ПЛЕЙ-БОЙ" В КОСТЮМЕ  ЕВЫ.  МОЙ МУЖ ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО…   (  ТРОГАЮ ФИНГАЛ)
МОИ  УСПЕХИ НА ЭТОМ ПОПРИЩЕ.  НО ЧТО-ТО Я УКЛОНИЛАСЬ ОТ ТЕМЫ НАШЕЙ ТЕЛЕПЕРЕДАЧИ.   В  ГЛАВНЫЙ  РАЗВЕДЫВАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЦЕНТР  ПОСТУПИЛА ШИФРОВАННАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ, КОТОРУЮ НАШИ ШИФРОВАЛЬЩИКИ С ТРУДОМ ,НО  РАЗГАДАЛИ-  СНАЧАЛА ГАДАЛИ НА НА КОФЕЙНОЙ ГУЩЕ,  ПОТОМ ДОДУМАЛИСЬ ПОГАДАТЬ  НА КАРТАХ,  КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ ,НА ВОЕННЫХ  И ВОТ ЧТО  СКАЗАЛИ ИМ КАРТЫ- ( СКОРО ПРИЙДЕТ  НОВОБРАНЕЦ    В ИХ  РЯДЫ,  ТОЧНОГО ИМЕНИ ЕГО НИКТО НЕ ЗНАЕТ,  НО ЕСТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ЧТО ИМЯ ЕГО СОСТОИТ ИЗ ЧЕТЫРЕХ БУКВ, НАЧИНАЕТСЯ НА Р…И  ОКАНЧИВАЕТСЯ  БУКВОЙ А.     ЕСТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ, ЧТО НОВОБРАНЕЦ   ОБЛАДАЕТ НЕДЮЖИМИ СПОСОБНОСТЯМИ- ЛЮБИТ КОНСТРУИРОВАТЬ , МОДЕЛИРОВАТЬ  И  ЕЩЕ КАРТЫ  ОТКРЫЛИ НАМ ТО, ЧТО В СКОРОМ ВРЕМЕНИ ОН СОЗДАСТ  СВЕРХМОЩНОЕ  ОРУЖИЕ, ПОЭТОМУ  ПО ВСЕМ ЧАСТЯМ ДАН  ПРИКАЗ В  ПОЛНОЙ ГОТОВНОСТИ  И   ВСЯЧЕСКИМИ ПОЧЕСТЯМИ ВСТРЕТИТЬ НОВОБРАНЦА.)  ВООБЩЕ-ТО СОЛДАТЫ   ТОЙ ЧАСТИ,  В КОТОРУЮ  ДОЛЖЕН ПОПАСТЬ ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЙ ПРИЗЫВНИК  ВСЕ ОТЛИЧАЮТСЯ БОЛЬШИМ УМОМ И СООБРАЗИТЕЛЬНОСТЬЮ,  УМОМ И СООБРАЗИТЕЛЬНОСТЬЮ,  УМОМ…   НАШИ СОЛДАТЫ  ПЬЮТ,  ЭЭЭ ПОЮТ  И  ЗВУЧИТ ЭТО ПРИМЕРНО ТАК (  РАЗДАЮ   СЛОВА ПЕСНИ " БЛЯХА-МУХА», ЕСЛИ СЦЕНАРИЙ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ НЕ ДЛЯ ПРОВОДОВ ПРИЗЫВНИКА, А К 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ МОЖНО ЛИБО ПЛЮС ПЕСНИ « ОЙ-Е! ГРУППЫ «ЧАЙФ»,  НО НАШИ МАЛЬЧИШКИ ИСПОЛНЯЛИ В ЖИВУЮ ПОД ГИТАРУ)
ЧЕМ ШИРЕ ЖИВОТ,  ТЕМ КРЕПЧЕ АРМИЯ И ФЛОТ, ОЙ К ЧЕМУ ЭТО Я….
А   ТЕПЕРЬ ПРИВЕТЫ ПО ПЕЙДЖЕРУ КОЛЕ, ПЕТРУ, АЛЕНЕ , НУ НЕВАЖНО,  А ВОТ И ПИСЬМО ВЕЧНОМУ ГАУПТВАХТНИКУ.  ЕМУ   ПИШЕТ  МАМА,   МАМА…(    ВКЛЮЧАЕМ ПЕСНЮ " МАРИХУАННА» ( ПРИПЕВ ))
ВОТ ЕЩЕ  ПИСЬМО И ЕЩЕ  ,  НУ ЧТО, ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИЛИ ПИСЬМА? ( ВЫБЕГАЕТ  ПОЛКОВНИК И КРИЧИТ " НЕ-ЕТ! "  ТАНЦУЕТ ПОД ПЕСНЮ  " ПОЛКОВНИКУ НИКТО НЕ ПИШЕТ «)( ПРИПЕВ)
ЧТО, ВАМ ОПЯТЬ ВМЕСТО ПИСЬМА ПОСЫЛКА С ГУТАЛИНОМ ПРИШЛА?

А  СЕЙЧАС  У НАС  В  ЭФИРЕ ПЕСНЯ О БОЛЬШОЙ СОЛДАТСКОЙ  ЛЮБВИ   (ВЫХОДИТ СОЛДАТ, А В РУКАХ ОГРОМНЫЙ АЛЬБОМНЫЙ ЛИСТОК, КОТОРЫЙ ОН  БЕРЕЖНО ПРИЖИМАЕТ К ГРУДИ В ТЕЧЕНИЕ ОДНОГО КУПЛЕ ТА ПЕСНИ ГРУППЫ «ЛЮБЭ» " « СТРУЙКОЙ ДЫМ ПОНЕСЛА ТИШИНА» И Т.Д. ДО СЛОВ « ГЛАВНОЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ ТЫ У МЕНЯ» НА ЭТИХ СЛОВАХ ОН ПЕРЕВОРАЧИВАЕТ ЛИСТОК К ЗРИТЕЛЯМ  НА КОТОРОМ КРУПНЫМИ БУКВАМИ НАПИСАНО «УВОЛЬНИТЕЛЬНАЯ" )

А СЕЙЧАС,  МЫ  С ВАМИ ПОСЛУШАЕМ ПЕСНЮ О  ВЕЧНО ГОЛОДНОМ СОЛДАТЕ В ИСПОЛНЕНИИ ГРУППЫ " ПАЛЬЦЫ ВЕЕРОМ"  . (  " КРОШКА МОЯ ")(СНАЧАЛА И 1КУП И ПР.)( ВЫХОДИТ СОЛДАТ С КУСОЧКОМ ХЛЕБА В РУКАХ, РОНЯЕТ , ПОДНИМАЕТ И ОБЫГРЫВАЕТ) 
А  У  НАС  ЗВОНОЧЕК В СТУДИЮ , АЛЛО! (   ПРИВЕТ, ДАНА!       
ПРИВЕТ! ЧТО НОВЕНЬКОГО?
( -ДА ВОТ ,В НАШЕЙ ЧАСТИ СОЛДАТЫ РЕШИЛИ ПОШУТИТЬ И НАЖАЛИ КРАСНУЮ КНОПКУ!) (ПРОПИСЫВАЮ ЗАРАНЕЕ ГОЛОС, ЛИБО КТО-ТО ГОВОРИТ ЗА КАДРОМ )
(  ФОНОМ ИДЕТ  ПЕСНЯ  " НАЖМИ НА КНОПКУ»)( ПРИПЕВ)
И ЧТО ?( ВКЛЮЧАЕМ ПЕСНЮ « ГУДБАЙ, АМЕРИКА, О !»)( ПРИПЕВ)
ДА НЕПОВЕЗЛО АМЕРИКЕ.
 А В НАШЕМ ЭФИРЕ ДОЛГОЖДАННАЯ ПЕСНЯ ВСЕХ СОЛДАТ ВСЕХ ВРЕМЕН И НАРОДОВ(«  СКОРО  ДЕМБЕЛЬ! « ПЕСНЯ ГР.» ЛЮБЭ» )
(ОБЫГРЫВАЮТ ДВОЕ ПАРНЕЙ)
А НЕДАВНО НА СОЛДАТ НАШЕЙ ЧАСТИ БЫЛО ОПРОВОВАНО СВЕРХМОЩНОЕ
ОРУЖИЕ –ЗВУКОВАЯ БОМБА( ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ «ИРИНЫ АЛЛЕГРОВОЙ» ПЕСНЯ «МЛ. ЛЕЙТЕНАНТ»)
А НЕДАВНО В ЧАСТИ ПРОШЛА НЕДЕЛЯ ВЫСОКОЙ МОДЫ. ДА ТАК ПРОШЛА, ЧТО ОСТАВИЛА НЕИЗГЛАДИМЫЙ СЛЕД  СВОИХ ТОНЕНЬКИХ КАБЛУЧКОВ В ЕЩЕ НЕ ОГРУБЕВШИХ КИРЗОВЫХ ДУШАХ НАШИХ СОЛДАТ! (МЫ ПОКАЗЫВАЛИ ДЕФИЛЕ « СОЛДАТСКАЯ МОДА»)
КАЖДОЕ УТРО СОЛДАТЫ ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ УПРАЖНЕНИЯ НА УКЛОНЕНИЕ ОТ ПУЛЕВОГО ПОРАЖЕНИЯ ( НАШИ МАЛЬЧИШКИ ТАНЦЕВАЛИ « БРЕЙК-ДАНС»)

(ЕСЛИ ЭТО ПРОВОДЫ НОВОБРАНЦА, ТОГДА МОЖНО ВЫКИНУТЬ, ЧТО НЕ ПОДХОДИТ)
НУ ЧТО,   КО ВСТРЕЧЕ   НОВОБРАНЦА  МЫ ГОТОВЫ,  А ГОТОВ ЛИ ОН  ПРЫГНУТЬ В НАШИ ОБЬЯТИЯ, ОБ ЭТОМ МЫ УЗНАЕМ ИЗ СЛЕДУЮЩЕЙ ПЕРЕДАЧИ. С ВАМИ БЫЛА ДАНА БОРИСОВА- ВЕДУЩАЯ АРМЕЙСКОГО МАГАЗИНА. ДО НОВЫХ ВСТРЕЧ. ПОКА-ПОКА!

(ЕСЛИ ЭТО НЕ ПРОВОДЫ В АРМИЮ )
К НАМ В ЭФИР ПОПАЛА  ПЛЕНКА, НА КОТОРУЮ СОЛДАТЫ ЗАСНЯЛИ ТО, ЧЕМ ЗАНИМАЮТСЯ ИХ ОФИЦЕРЫ  В СВОБОДНОЕ ВРЕМЯ. ВНИМАНИЕ! ИХ СНИМАЛА СКРЫТАЯ КАМЕРА!( РЫБАЛКА)
( ЗВУЧИТ МУЗ. ЭРОТИЧНАЯ , ВЫХОДИТ « ОФИЦЕР « И  МЕДЛЕННО НАЧИНАЕТ РАЗДЕВАТЬСЯ ВОЗЛЕ СТУЛА, ЗАКАТЫВАЕТ РУКАВА, ПОДКАТЫВАЕТ ШТАНЫ, СНИМАЕТ РУБАШКУ И Т.Д. И КОГДА УЖЕ СНИМАТЬ ПОЧТИ НЕЧЕГО, МУЗЫКА
РЕЗКО МЕНЯЕТСЯ (« НА РЫБАЛКЕ У РЕКИ»), ОФИЦЕР ДОСТАЕТ ИЗ-ЗА СТУЛА УДОЧКУ, ЗАБРАСЫВАЕТ ЕЕ  ПЕРЕД СОБОЙ( ЕСЛИ ОБЫГРАНО ХОРОШО И НА КОНТРАСТЕ, ТО ВЫХОДИТ ОЧЕНЬ СМЕШНО!)

СОН  ПРИЗЫВНИКА

НАШ ПРИЗЫВНИК ЛЕЖИТ НА ЗОЛОТОЙ , ОТОРОЧЕННОЙ БРИЛЛИАНТАМИ  КАЗАРМЕННОЙ КРОВАТИ  И  РАЗМЫШЛЯЕТ О НЕЛЕГКОЙ СОЛДАТСКОЙ ЖИЗНИ.ТРЕПЕТНЫЕ   ДУХИ(2ЧЕЛ) , ЗАИСКИВАЮЩЕ ГЛЯДЯ ЕМУ В ГЛАЗА, УСЕРДНО НАТИРАЮТ ЗВЕЗДЫ  НА ЕГО  ПОГОНАХ.   ЧЕРПАКИ(3ЧЕЛ) СТРОЕМ МАРШИРУЮТ ВОКРУГ ПРИЗЫВНИКА И ПОЮТ  ОТРЯДНЫЕ ПЕСНИ(  " МАРУСЯ"   ВКЛЮЧАЕМ  МИНУС )
В  КАЗАРМУ ПОСТУЧАЛИ, ПРИЗЫВНИК  ПОВЕЛИТЕЛЬНЫМ ЖЕСТОМ РАЗРЕШИЛ ВОЙТИ РАКРАСНЕВШЕМУСЯ ПРАПОРЩИКУ, КОТОРЫЙ  ПЕРЕМИНАЯСЬ ОТ ВОЛНЕНИЯ С НОГИ НА НОГУ, СООБЩИЛ ПРИЗЫВНИКУ, ЧТО ЗАВТРА В ЧАСТЬ ПРИЕДЕТ САМ ПРЕЗИДЕНТ РОССИИ,  ЧТОБЫ НАГРАДИТЬ (ИМЯ ПРИЗЫВНИКА) ИМЕННОЙ ЗВЕЗДОЙ ЗА БУДУЩИЕ ЗАСЛУГИ ПЕРЕД РОДИНОЙ!
МАТЕРЫЕ ДЕМБЕЛЯ( 3 ЧЕЛ)  ДЕМОНСТРИРОВАЛИ  ПРИЗ-КУ  УПРАЖНЕНИЯ ПО УКЛОНЕНИЮ ОТ ПУЛЕВОГО ПОРАЖЕНИЯ ( ТАНЦУЮТ  МУЗ. « БОБИ-БОБА»).   УСЛУЖЛИВАЯ  БУФЕТЧИЦА УГОЩАЛА ПРИЗЫВНИКАВСЯЧЕСКИМИ АРМЕЙСКИМИ ДИЛИКАТЕССАМИ. – ПОХЛЕБКА СОЛДАТСКАЯ  С МЯСОМ КРИЛЯ,  КАША ГРЕЧНЕВАЯ С  КРАСНОЙ ИКРОЙ.  СИМПАТИЧНАЯ МЕДСЕСТРИЧКА НЕЖНО МАССИРОВАЛА ЕМУ  СПИНУ. ПО  СЛУЧАЮ  ИМЕННОЙ НАГРАДЫ, ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ ПРИЗЫВНИКА ПРИБЫЛА ГРУППА " ФАБРИКА « 
С КОНЦЕРТНЫМ НОМЕРОМ В ЧЕСТЬ ПРИЗЫВНИКА.(НОМЕР С ПЕРЕОДЕВАНИЕМ )  
КАК  ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ , ЧТОБЫ ЭТОТ СОН НЕ КОНЧАЛСЯ!  В НЕМ ТАК ВСЕ ПО- ДОБРОМУ! НО ЕСЛИ НА ВСЕ ЖИЗНЕННЫЕ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬТВА СМОТРЕТЬ С ЮМОРОМ И ОПТИМИЗМОМ, ТО МОЖНО С УВЕРЕННОСТЬЮ СКАЗАТЬ, ЧТО У НАШЕГО ПРИЗЫВНИКА  ВСЕ БУДЕТ ТОЛЬКО ХОРОШО! ( ТАНЦЫ, ПЕСНЯ" ХОРОШО!)


 АРМЕЙСКАЯ СКАЗКА ПО РОЛЯМ « ПОСАДИЛ ДЕД  РЕПКУ «

ПОСАДИЛ  Д ЕД ( « ! «) НА ПЛАЦУ  РЕПКУ, А ВЫРОСЛА ТРАВКА 
 ( !)                 

ВЫТЯНУЛ ДЕД (!) ТРАВКУ(!), ВЫСУШИЛ, ЗАБИЛ ПАПИРОСКУ. ТЯНЕТ-ПОТЯНЕТ-ВЫКУРИТЬ  НЕ МОЖЕТ! ПОЗВАЛ ДЕД (!) ЧЕРПАКА («ДАВАЙ ЗАКУРИМ, ТОВАРИЩ, ПО ОДНОЙ!») , ТЯНУТ-ПОТЯНУТ-ВЫКУРИТЬ НЕ МОГУТ. ПОЗВАЛ ЧЕРПАК(!)  СЛОНА ( У МЕНЯ ТОЧНО ПОЛУЧИТСЯ!) . ТЯНУТ-ПОТЯНУТ- ВЫКУРИТЬ НЕ МОГУТ.  ПОЗВАЛ  СЛОН(!) ДЕЖУРНОГО ПО СТОЛОВОЙ( МАРКИРОВКУ СМОТРЕЛИ?). ТЯНУТ- ПОТЯНУТ, ВЫКУРИТЬ НЕ МОГУТ! 
ПОЗВАЛ ДЕЖУРНЫЙ ПО СТОЛОВОЙ(!) ДУХА (ДА У МЕНЯ ДУХУ НЕ ХВАТИТ!)-
ТЯНУТ-ПОТЯНУТ, ВЫКУРИТЬ НЕ МОГУТ! ПОЗВАЛ ДУХ(!) ПРАПОРЩИКА(СЛУЖУ СОВЕТСКОМУ СОЮЗУ! ) . ПОТЯНУЛ ПРАПОР(!) РАЗ, ПОТЯНУЛ ДВА, ДА И ВЫКУРИЛ ТРАВКУ! (МУЗ. ИЗ ТЕЛЕСЕРИАЛА «СОЛДАТЫ « ИЛИ ЛЮБАЯ ДРУГАЯ)

ФРАЗЫ:  
ДЕД « СКОРО ДЕМБЕЛЬ, МНЕ МОЖНО!»
ТРАВКА « ТАЮ, ТАЮ, ТАЮ НА ГУБАХ!»
ЧЕРПАК « ДАВАЙ ЗАКУРИМ, ТОВАРИЩ, ПО ОДНОЙ!»
СЛОН « У МЕНЯ ТОЧНО ПОЛУЧИТСЯ! «
ДЕЖУРНЫЙ ПО СТОЛОВОЙ « МАРКИРОВКУ СМОТРЕЛИ?»
ДУХ « ДА У МЕНЯ ДУХУ НЕ ХВАТИТ ! «
ПРАПОРЩИК « СЛУЖУ СОВЕТСКОМУ СОЮЗУ! «

( ТОЛЬКО Я НЕ ПРОПИСЫВАЛА СЛОВА ВЕДУЩЕГО ПОЛНОСТЬЮ, Я ДУМАЮ, ВСЕ ЗНАЮТ, КАК ПРОВОДИТЬ ЭТУ ИГРУ)
(!) ЗНАКОМ ОБОЗНАЧИЛА СЛОВА КАЖДОГО ИЗ УЧАСТНИКОВ
МЫ НА ПРОВОДЫ  ПРИШЛИ – СГОВОРУХА
ВЕСЕЛИМСЯ ОТ ДУШИ -  БЛЯХА-МУХА !
ТЫ НАМ РЮМОЧКУ НАЛЕЙ – В ГОРЛЕ СУХО
ПЬЕМ МЫ  РОМА ЗА ТЕБЯ БЛЯХА-МУХА!


ПРИЗЫВНИК НАШ  ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕХ- ОБАЛДУХА!
ТАК И В АРМИИ  ДЕРЖАТЬ  БЛЯХА- МУХА!


А ФИГУРА У ТЕБЯ _ ОТПАДУХА!
ТЫ В СПОРТЗАЛ   ХОДИЛ НЕ ЗРЯ  БЛЯХА-МУХА!


А  ДЕВЧЕНКА У ТЕБЯ – ЗАВИДУХА!
ОЧЕНЬ СЛАВНАЯ  ОНА БЛЯХА-МУХА!


ЗАВТРА В АРМИЮ  УЙДЕШЬ-ВОТ ТАК ПРУХА!
ВОЗВРАЩАЙСЯ ПОСКОРЕЙ БЛЯХА-МУХА!

на мотив песни как родная меня мать провожала

----------


## Порубовы

*Наталия Малькова*,
 вот музыка из программы "битва экстрасенсов"
http://files.mail.ru/JWOVXF

----------


## Kiska2009

Наталия,я на юбилей женщины делала такие мысли,может и тебе пригодятся,у меня прходят на ура!
1)Собираясь сегодня на свой день рождения,вы,наверняка,прихорашивались,долго разглядывали себя в зеркале.Глядя на свое отражение,какие мысли возникали у вас в голове?
                 ("А я такая красивая сегодня,а я такая красивая сейчас,
                   А я такая классная сегодня,а я такая непредсказуемая") 
2)А теперь,давайте обратимся к мужу нашей именинницы.Сегодня,проснувшись утром,какими словами вы поздравили свою жену?
                    ("Поздравляю с днем рожденья,желаю счастья в личной 
                      жизни.Пух.")
3)(к мужч.)А что вы думаете о нашей юбилярше?
                     ("Это студентка,комсомолка,спортсменка,наконец,она 
                        просто красавица.Эй,девушка-красавица ,ты мне
                        очень нравишься")
4)А вот этот мужчина,как я погляжу,все время посматривает на нашу виновницу торжества.Интересно, что он думает,глядя на нее?
                         ("Ах,какая женщина")
5)(И.О.юбилярши)!Что вы ответите на эти признания?
                            ("А я люблю военных")
6)По вашему мнению,как в дальнейшем сложится жизнь у нашей именинницы?Чего в будущем ей следует ожидать?
                              ("Хорошо,все будет хорошо")
7)Откройте нам секрет,что вы сегодня подарили ...... ..... в ее день рождения?
                              ("Все,что нажито непосильным трудом:3 магнитофона,3 кинокамеры,3 портсигара,куртка замшевая...три")
8)А что вы обещаете подарить.... .... в ее следующий юбилей?
                                 ("Черный бумер")
                                  ("Миллион долларов США")
9)О чем бы вам хотелось прямо сейчас попросить нашу виновницу торжества?
                                 ("Давай наливай")
10)Ну и общее пожелание юбилярше от всех гостей
                                  ("Мы желаем счастья вам")
Если пригодится,буду только рада:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
ВИК ТОРИ  Я!Огромнейшее тебе СПАСИБО!!! :flower:

----------


## Natasha21

Как говорится всё новое-хорошо забытое старое. Звучные мысли -вещь довольно известная, но в такой интерпретации и правда всем понравится :Ok:

----------


## Piston

Я смотрю тут активна тема Гейш
У меня был заказ на вечеринку в японском стиле от МТС
от меня надо было несколько конкурсов на тему. и вот  они (сочинил лично я)

1) Оригамми - даём каждому по бумаге А4 и пусть сделают любое оригамми НО на тему (в моём случае было МТС) в 90% это были кораблики, но как они это связывали с МТС!!!! вобщем win!
2) Звёздочка нинзя... я к сожалению не знаю как вам продемонстрировать это здесь... но ещё в школе, я научился делать звёздочку нинзя из двух листов А4 (тетрадных листов) (поищите в интернете) так вот пошагово с ними мы сделал каждый по такой звёздочке, а потом бросали в цель. вышло очень даже!
3) Иероглиф. Распечатал на большом листе довольно сложный иероглиф. дал каждому бумажку и фломастер. и мы смотрели кто правильнее скопирует. очень круто прошло.win!
4) ну и конечно класика. тарелка риса. палочки и ктто быстрее её съест

вот такие вот самураи

----------


## Косенкова Нелля Евгеньевн

Добрый вечер, форумчане!Возвращаюсь к теме цыган.На свадьбах делаю большой цыганский выход. Половина того, что делают обычно все.Песни (сама их исполняю), танцы, гадания на картах.Но карты, еще использую и для лотереи. Для этого, прошу молодых заранее купить не одну , а две колоды. Первая колода продается,а вторую оставляю для розыгрыша.После продажи первой колоды,на глазах гостей, я открываю  новую колоду, объясняя присутствующим что она идентична той, что только что была им продана.
Тасую, и раскрываю веером перед разыгрывающими( обычно это родители молодых,  свидетели и сами молодые) и прошу вытянуть карту. Приз достается гостю, обладателю такой же карты. В качестве призов использую спиртные напитки. Свидетели разыгрывают пиво или коктейли. Родители что покрепче - водка,вино,  коньяк.Молодые - шампанское.( каждый свою бутылку) Бутылки украшают обычно сами . Но несколько раз, делались на заказ(эксклюзивные), все зависит от бюджета свадьбы.  Я сама, несколько раз готовила для своих знакомых бутылки "жених" и "невеста". Очень кропотливая работа, но результатом были довольны все. Позже выставлю фото. В розыгрыше карт могут участвовать так же,  дедушки, бабушки, почетные гости и т.д. Все это,  проводится под веселую музыку, с фанфарами и комментариями ведущего.

----------


## Natasha21

Хочу поделиться ещё одним вариантом выкупа свадебного торта. Пордаются только первые три кусочка.
1. Дорогие гости! Торт на свадьбе не простой, торт на свадьбе покупной! и каждый кусочек приносит счастье его обладателям! А посему торжественоо объявляем о начале аукциона по продаже свадебного торта! молодожёны отрезают первый кусок ....Друзья, первый кусок называется "на счастье" и его обладателем сможет стать каждый, у кого найдётся 100 рублей! А если точнее мы с радостью отдадим его тому, кто последним предложит за него свою 100 рублёвую купюру...
Я забираю 100 р. у первого, кто  их предлагает, спрашиваю как его зовут... И начинаю считать Вася раз, Вася два... и пока три не сказала, кто вновь достаёт свои 100р ит.д Азартно, люди ведутся.
Второй кусок за 50р третий за 10р. После чего аукцион завершается и молодожёны нарезают оставшийся торт и просто всем раздают!

А ещё я иногда продаю кусок за 1 коп. и его обладателю присваивается звание "самый скупой гость!"

----------


## TAMATA

Мне кажется, что я встречала это здесь.
Отправьте, где я видела игру-перестраивалку *свадебную*

----------


## Krokus

> подкинь те пожалуйста еще фразы из песен ?)


Подкидываю!

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Что случилось? Не  могла отправить написанное сообщение... просто мука написала сообщение... не отсылает и требует снова ввести пароль... Песни на мысли в адрес именинницы:
Шуфутинский "Обожаю"
Киркоров "Единственная"
Кричевский "Родная"
Михаил Скупченко "Золотая моя"
Аллегрова "Угости меня шампанским"
Лицей "Поцелуй меня"
Дальше повторятся не буду... Забавных песен, обращённых к женщине, не так уж много... не будешь же ты в самом деле брать " и не накрашенная страшная и накрашенная":rolleyes:
 Вот более весёленькие тебе про запас, для других случаев:
Нарцисс "Целуй" и рядом Семенович"Дам. дам , дам я тебе по губам"
"Я на тебе никогда не женюсь" и рядом  Шпильки"Куда ж ты денешься"
Лолита "Пора по бабам"
Трофим "Эх, дал бы кто взаймы"
Буйнов "Мои финансы"
 Потап и Настя "Крепкий орешек"
"Эх, кредит"
Титомир "Кризис "
 Жуки "Полоса"
"А я люблю тебя такую..."
Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## a.gupal

очень прошу помощи у профи. на форуме я новичок и мне не хватает времени очень часто на него заходить. праздники я веду давно и много всего использовала. прошу!
подкиньте по свадьбам какую-нибудь оригинальную идею, либо не заезженные конкурсы, либо какие-нибудь сказки в стихах( по свадебной тематике). в долгу не останусь. поделюсь материалом собственного сочинения(на мой взгляд, довольно неплохим). просто сейчас разрешают присылать только свои наработки, ну, допустим, выставлю я все, что у меня есть, а потом?  из меня -же не сыпятся перлы каждую неделю ( к сожалению!).  недавно усмотрела "тематику гейш " -для меня идея новая, я придумала свою подводку к ним-вскоре доработаю и перешлю. извините заранее, если моя просьба кому-то покажется нагловатой, но очень многое у меня , новичка форума( не все, конечно и не в первозданном виде) уже опробованно и надоело( лично мне, я не говорю за всех, простите.) хочется подумать над идеей более оригинальной, чем разнообразие вариантов " говорящей шляпы".

----------


## нарспи

*a.gupal*,
 С просьбами, в тему:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617

Но я думаю, если вы с радостью поделитесь своими наработками, тем более раз вы уже в этой теме, на вашу просьбу отклинутся быстрее.

Все оригинальное и не заезженное - это хорошо забытое старое, но преподнесенное по новому:smile:

----------


## TAMATA

К юбилею можно торт "собрать":

Ты - сахар-песок. Найди яйца.
Ты - взбитые яйца. Найди сливочное масло.
Ты - сливочное масло. Найди муку.
Ты - мука высокого качества. Найди молоко.
Ты - молоко. Найди форму для выпечки.
Ты - форма для выпечки. Найди крем.
Ты - крем из сгущенки. Найди орешки.
Ты - грецкие орешки. Найди свечи для торта.
Ты - свечи для торта. Найди сахар.

А что ещё? Может быть важные дела перед юбилеем:

Ты - готовишься к встрече гостей. Не забудь купить продукты.
Ты - купила продукты. Не забудь навести порядок.
Ты - навела порядок. Пора приготовить обед.
Ты - приготовила обед. Сходи обязательно в душ.
Ты - сходила в душ. Пора навести прическу.
Ты - навела прическу. Займись макияжем.
Ты - наложила макияж. Надевай нарядное платье.
Ты - нарядилась. Не забудь подушиться.
Ты - подушилась и выглядишь прекрасно. Встречай гостей!

Это не мое творчество, но может есть на свадебную тематику???

----------


## Kiska2009

a gupal!Если бы знать,какие конкурсы ты проводила,может что-то и подсказали бы.А так как узнать,что для тебя заезженное,а что новое.Насчет сказок,я делаю сказку о том,как Катю Пушкареву замуж выдавали,но она не в стихах,а в прозе и вместо ответов главных героев идет музыкальная нарезка,т.к.наши гости ленивые не хотят ничего читать по бумажке тем более учить наизусть.Они просто изображают то,о чем поется в нарезке.У меня эта сказка проходит на УРА и даже заказывая свадьбу,спрашивают:"А Пушкарева будет?"Но не знаю подойдет ли тебе,т.к.принцип "Звучных мыслей"только с костюмированными персонажами и действиями.

----------


## a.gupal

*Kiska2009*,
огромное спасибо за отклик! знаешь, я бы с удовольствием обменялась  с тобой.
тебе выставить на форуме или скинуть в почту?

----------


## нарспи

*Kiska2009*,
 Поделись этой замечательной сказкой

----------


## elochkalenusik

Здравствуйте) Девочки и мальчики)) какие ж вы талантищи все)) читаю и прям радуюсь)) мне понравились японские штучки) решила немного своего попробовать внести)) когда девочки из школы майко умничать начинают, с пословицами, может быть сделать это как общий конкурс - вспомни аналог русской пословицы. 
Японская пословица-Аналог по-русски
И изумруд, и хрусталь одинаково сияют, если их подсветить -Не всё то золото, что блестит
Если пылинки будут накапливаться, то они станут горами-Капля камень точит
Послушаешь - рай, увидишь – ад  -Лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать
Не знающий счастлив как Будда - Кто меньше знает, тот лучше спит. Во многой мудрости много печали
Причина отношений между влюбленными красива и загадочна - Браки совершаются на небесах. Чужая душа - потемки
Проигравший оказался победителем	- Нет худа без добра
Потом - хоть поля, хоть горы	   -   После нас хоть потоп
Даже оспины кажутся ямочками на щеках	-  Любовь слепа
Один камень - две птицы	 -    Убить двух зайцев одним выстрелом
Много любви - много ненависти	-   От любви до ненависти один шаг. Милые бранятся - только тешатся
Усердие - мать успеха	 -    Терпенье и труд все перетрут
Если пришёл в деревню, то подчиняйся её порядкам	 -   В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не суйся
Невозможно поймать тигрёнка, не войдя в логово тигра	-  Волков бояться - в лес не ходить. Бояться несчастья, и счастья не видать
Подождёшь, и будет погода для морского путешествия	-  Будет и на нашей улице праздник. Не всё ненастье, проглянет и красно солнышко
Посмотрев на других людей, исправляем что-либо у себя	   -    Дурак учится на своих ошибках, а умный - на чужих
Ушедший человек с каждым днём становится чужим   -	С глаз долой - из сердца вон
Если трое соберутся, то у них будет ум бодисатвы Мондзю	-   Ум хорошо, а два – лучше
Неудача - начало успеха	-      Лиха беда начало!
Знать змеиную дорогу - значит хорошо знать змей   -	С волками жить - по-волчьи выть
Падающие капли пробивают камень  -  	Капля камень точит
Спеши делать хорошие дела	   -     Спеши делать добро
Отравившись ядом, лечись этим ядом	   -    Клин клином вышибают

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> чтение мыслей многие делают. обычно читают с помощью "волшебной шляпы"
> (мы - веером в образе Донны Розы)
> с Экстрасенсом интересный ход. Может сделаете "битву экстасенсов" - выберите двух человек: один будет читать мысли женщин, другой мужчин - делая пасы над головами ;)
> __________________


Артем и Таня, Спасибо за нарезки,  а вы проводили битву экстрасенсов? Что дальше выбирали победителя? Если да то какой приз и какие задания экстрасенсам давали?

----------


## Порубовы

нет, не проводили. 
но вот вам прикол, как вывести  на ничью:
а теперь внимание, суперфинал!
просим участников встать по две стороны этого стола. Сейчас на центр стола я поставлю спичечный коробок ( что угодно ). Вы должны силой мысли столкнуть его в сторону соперника. 
Итак... начали!
Дамы и господа! вы посмотрите! это просто удивительно! Спичечный коробок не сдвинулся ни на милиметр ни в одну ни в другую сторону. А это значит... что силы наших экстрасненсов равны! Мы объявляем ничью.

----------


## lenaru

А мы на юбилее сотрудницы дарили пылесос и обыграли подарок так: 

  -  А сейчас мы приглашаем самую замечательную из домоправительниц, самую лучшую домомучительницу Швеции – фрекен Бок!
	(входит)
	Телевидение? Телевидение?
Эх, не быть мне звездой экрана! Какие формы пропадают, боже!
Сегодня я пришла к вам одна, т.к. Карлсон залетел и ждет Малыша. Я, как самая практичная женщина, пришла поздравить свою русскую коллегу – домоуправительницу и домомучительницу   УГПС Эмму Петровну с самым чистым и блестящим праздником – юбилеем!
	И дарю тебе пылесос, мощность которого позволяет ловить на лету приведения, ватрушки и вражеские истребители.

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> нет, не проводили.
> но вот вам прикол, как вывести на ничью:
> а теперь внимание, суперфинал!
> просим участников встать по две стороны этого стола. Сейчас на центр стола я поставлю спичечный коробок ( что угодно ). Вы должны силой мысли столкнуть его в сторону соперника.
> Итак... начали!
> Дамы и господа! вы посмотрите! это просто удивительно! Спичечный коробок не сдвинулся ни на милиметр ни в одну ни в другую сторону. А это значит... что силы наших экстрасненсов равны! Мы объявляем ничью.


здорово!! :Ok:  Завтра хочу попробовать битву экстрасенсов, думаю вашем суперфиналом и завершу. СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*



> Наталия,я на юбилей женщины делала такие мысли,может и тебе пригодятся,у меня прходят на ура!
> 1)Собираясь сегодня на свой день рождения,вы,наверняка,прихорашивались,долго разглядывали себя в зеркале.Глядя на свое отражение,какие мысли возникали у вас в голове?
> ("А я такая красивая сегодня,а я такая красивая сейчас,
> А я такая классная сегодня,а я такая непредсказуемая")
> 2)А теперь,давайте обратимся к мужу нашей именинницы.Сегодня,проснувшись утром,какими словами вы поздравили свою жену?
> ("Поздравляю с днем рожденья,желаю счастья в личной
> жизни.Пух.")
> 3)(к мужч.)А что вы думаете о нашей юбилярше?
> ("Это студентка,комсомолка,спортсменка,наконец,она
> ...


Kiska что то я нарезки: слова из кинофильмов не могу в интернете найти у тебя есть? не могла бы ты скинуть мне на почту, буду благодарна!!!
malkova-78

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Сижу готовлюсь к 60-летнему юбилею, поэтому кричалку очередную соорудила.. "Шесть : ноль" называется..  Ловите... :biggrin:

*Кричалка на 60-летний юбилей «Шесть : ноль!»* (В. Косыгина) 

Весь день расписан по минутам,
Нет времени присесть порой,
Ты победил в борьбе со скукой…
Мы дружно скажем, что счет… Шесть : ноль!

Зарядка, завтрак, обливание,
С тобой не дружат хандра и боль.
Их разгромить сумел всухую,
Мы крикнем громко, что счет… Шесть : ноль!

Был вкус у жизни не только сахар,
Порой горчило, была и соль…
Но так характер твой закалился,
По ходу матча ведешь… Шесть : ноль!

Своим фан-клубом ты обзавелся,
И у болельщиков простая роль:
С победным матчем пришли поздравить,
И дружно выпить за счет… Шесть : ноль!

----------


## optimistka17

> ещё я иногда продаю кусок за 1 коп. и его обладателю присваивается звание "самый скупой гость!"


 А может не стоит гостя обижать?
 Может лучше присвоить  звание- самый* экномный( хозяйственный* ) гость. И подчеркнуть при этом, что *копейка рубль бережет*?
 ИМХО

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> НО уже поднадоели эти слова.Может у кого есть что-нибудь?Только хотелось бы не очень длинное и проникновенное ,ну и конечно же не избитое.


Может понравится ?
Друзья ! Бокал прозрачной влаги мы пьём не для пустой отваги
В России так заведено- в честь свадьбы выпивать вино,
Поддержим же собравшись вместе обычай древних россиян,за счастье ЖЕНИХА ,Невесты мы поднимаем свой бокал!
Хочу, чтоб радость и веселье в их доме были как свои
За их союз, за их семейство,за всемогущество любви! Пьём за любовь Ванечки и тАнечки!

----------


## Гудимка

> А может не стоит гостя обижать?
> Может лучше присвоить звание- самый экномный( хозяйственный ) гость. И подчеркнуть при этом, что копейка рубль бережет?


Людмила, прямо в точку, прямо в цель. Идея Наташи очень понравилась, но .... размышляла, что как-то не очень, можно обидеть, а туту сразу же готовое решение!!! спасибо!!! одна голова хорошо, а все вместе - здорово!!! иду на свадьбу, проведу апробоцию данного сообщения!!!!

----------


## lenaru

Как-то попросили сделать поздравление одной фирме, ну мы с приятельницей немного Пушкина переделали на свой лад. Может кому пригодится.

«НОВАЯ РУССКАЯ ПОЭЗИЯ»

Сана Пушкин
(«Пушка»)           


У Лукоморья дуб зеленый,
И фирма «СПЕКТР» при дубе том.
По жизни Ларин там крученый
И навороченный кругом
Идет направо- «Мерс» заводит,
По сотовому говорит,
Налево он совсем не ходит, 
Он чисто в офисе сидит.
Там на проторенных дорожках,
Следы невиданных бомжей,
А офис их на курьих ножках,
Стоит без штор, без стеллажей.
Там все, кто может, ходят в коже, 
А кое-кто родился в ней,
А пальцы их ужасно сложно
Вместить в большой проем дверей.
Там чудеса, Лебедкин бродит,
О дуб он чешет кулаки
И тихо ждет, кому еще бы
Навешать с легонькой руки.
Там могут пропитать по полной
«Крилака» вдруг нахлынут волны
Нахлынут быстро и прекрасно,
На ваш чердак огнеопасный, 
А если чем-то недовольны,
Разводят грамотно, не больно,
Мирошник сильный и здоровый
Поговорит со всеми ровно.
Там Вова Дёмин – парень нужный
Корпит над сметою натужно
Всегда сверкает без порока
Его недремлющее «ОКО».
Снегурка там в приемной тужит, 
Видать не тем начальству служит.
Там ступа с Бабою-Ягой
Торгует грамотно собой.
Фадеев там над златом чахнет,
Там русский дух, там «СПЕКТРОМ» пахнет!
И я там был
Мёд-пиво пил
У «СПЕКТРА» видел дуб зеленый
И Ларин там сидел крученый,
Свои мне сказки говорил.

----------


## Алисочка

*Цветик-семицветик*
Эта идея подойдет как для празднования юбилея или дня рождения женщины, так и мужчины. Когда все гости отпоздравлялись, ведущая говорит о том, что тоже готова исполнить желания именинника и достает цвети-семицветик. На нижней стороне каждого лепестка написаны желания именинника, например, молодость, здоровье, путешествие, деньги, дача и т.д. 
Юбиляру преподносится цветок и он отрывая по одному лепесток, зачитывает желание. 
*«Молодость».* Представляю вам уникальную возможность вновь ощутить себя молодым и неотразимым. Вношу плакат, на котором нарисована в полный рост мускулистая фигура мужчины. Вместо лица прорезано отверстие, в которое именинник просовывает голову. Затем делается фото.
*«Здоровье».* Отмечаю, что именинник находится в отличной форме и имеет самые радужные прогнозы на долгие годы, о чем свидетельствуют медицинские справки. Зачитываю справки от разных специалистов и вручаю их имениннику. 
«Справка от невропатолога. Выдана ___________. Заключение: нервы – как стальной трос. Способен пережить все неурядицы, брюзжание жены и тещи. Здоров.»
«Справка от хирурга. О*****-двигательный аппарат имеет основательную опору и отлично двигается. Способен перенести любые физические нагрузки. Здоров.» и т.д.
*«Путешествие».* Вручаю имениннику список турфир с адресами и телефонами, которые имеются в городе или самые популярные. Еще вручаю денежную сумму на проезд в автобусе до выбранной турфирмы.
*«Дача».* Садовый участок может быть мукой, а может быть местом отдыха. Именно такой участок у нашего именинника. Чтобы участок стал еще краше дарю имениннику пакетик семян каких-либо цветов.
*«Деньги».* Вручаю имениннику банку, в которой лежит лимон (фрукт). И говорю, что желаю, чтобы в этом юбилейном году на вашем банковском счете обязательно оказался миллион любимых ваших денежных знаков. 
В заключении говорю, чтобы именинник загадал еще одно желание, а мы с гостями поднимем бокалы, чтобы оно обязательно сбылось!

----------


## арома

ой, простите меня пожалуйста! это я с песнями гейш лапухнулась - просто хотела цитировать чужой текст и сказать, что лучше ее петь на мотив "Подмосковные вечера" , а цитировать не получилось....

----------


## sos-veta

Процесс знакомства с гостями провожу по-разному(влияет и особые пожелания клиентов, возрастной состав, вид мероприятия и т.д), а иногда в конце предлагаю познакомиться коллективно: прошу встать (молодая компания) или помахать рукой
•	прошу встать тех у кого такое же отчество как у юбиляра
•	п.в.т, кто знаком с именинником более15 -20 лет
•	п.в.т, кто одет в той же цветовой гамме, что и юбиляр
•	п.в.т, кто точно знает, сколько у………………………..на окнах цветов в горшочках
•	п.в.т, у кого столько же детей сколько у юбиляра
•	п.в. родственников юбиляра
•	п.в. коллег по работе
•	п.в. всех женщин послать воздушный поцелуй юбиляру
•	п.в. жителей .........(населенный пункт)
•	п.в. иногородних гостей
•	п.в. друзей
•	п.в.тех у кого до сих пор........ не наполнен бокал(вздох-выдох-смех)
Я – Друзья! поднимем бокалы  :Pivo: за наше тесное, и хочется надеяться, продолжительное  знакомство!!!

----------


## Алисочка

*sos-veta*,
 а я вот что нашла в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" (№12 от 2009)

*ЗНАКОМСТВО «Самый богатый на празднике»* Всего в мире живут и здравствуют около 587 миллиардеров. У них есть все, что только может пожелать человек. Каждому из них не прожить своих денег и за сто жизней, но и их лица напряжены и озабочены. Чего же им не хватает? Издревле каждый знает, что русский человек без родни не живет. Веди истинное богатств – это не деньги, не дача, не власть, а окружение, семья. Даже русская пословица гласит «Доброе братство – лучше богатства». Кто же среди нас может похвастаться титулом самого богатого человека, т.е. человека, который имеет большее количество родственников?

_Ведущая зачитывает категории, встают гости, относящиеся к ним, и получают клейкие сердечки за каждого родственника._

Кто жженое или мужем назван,
У кого кольцо сияет на руке,
Кто брачными узами прочными связан?
Вас встать прошу, чтоб увидели все!

У кого сестренка есть родная,
Самая любимая и дорогая?

У кого братишка есть родной,
Который встанет за тебя горой?

У кого есть дочь – очей отрада,
Свет в окошке и родителей награда?

У кого есть сын – защитник и опора,
Наследник долгожданный и отцу подмога?

Кто времени для внуков не жалеет?
Для деда с бабушкой внуков нет милее…

Племянниками кто богат?
Их подарили вам сестра иль брат…

Золовки есть на праздничном пиру?
Так мужа называют любимую сестру…

А деверь есть – приветливый и скромный,
Брат мужа, в ком достоинств очень много?

Кто шурином может смело назваться?
Родных братьев жен прошу отозваться.

Невесток приглашаю я привстать.
Свекрови, свекру им привычно помогать…

Свояченица милая найдется среди вас?
Кто за сестру горой стоит и в день любой, и час?

Кто гордо носит званье «зять»?
И любит тещу, словно мать?

Кто крестника иль крестницу имеет,
Внимание им оказать сумеет? 

_Подсчитываем количество сердечек и дарим победителю(ям) фотоальбом._

Пусть яркой будет ваша жизнь
И впечатлений много,
А это памятный альбом
Их сохранит надолго.
Пусть каждый день с собой несет
Приятные открытия
И чаще собирает за столом
Родных всех яркие события.
И знайте, что богатство не в деньгах
И не во власти, круглом состоянии.
Тот человек богаче во сто крат,
В семье которого царят уют и понимание!

----------


## selenka07

Kiska что то я нарезки: слова из кинофильмов не могу в интернете найти у тебя есть? не могла бы ты скинуть мне на почту, буду благодарна!!!
malkova-78[/QUOTE]

http://www.perlodrom.ru:8080/kino/
http://www.mobzvonok.net/index.php
http://uploder.ws/music/37021-krylat...ollekcija.html
http://www.otrezal.ru/kino/1520.html#138
http://bezpaleva.ru/mobile/115336610...lmov-2009.html

посмотри здесь. Должно быть:wink:

----------


## Veselo

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Veselo 
> Веера сделала из обычной бумаги.
> 
> А как их сохранить, чтоб не мялись?


Веера сделаны из самой обычной цветной бумаги для принтера. Я склеила для каждого веера по 3 листа , но лучше было бы даже по 4 склеить, сложила полученное полотно гармошечкой. Низ перемотала скотчем(там где рукой его держим). Каждый раз перед конкурсом я расправляю гармошечку, а после конкурса- складываю и кладу все сложенные веера в коробку конфетную. Все прекрасно сохраняется!

----------


## гармашева26

*Что же такое любовь?* 
Любовь - это когда она не замечает его оотпыренных ушей и кривых ног. А он точно помнит её день рождения и не помнит, сколько ей лет. 
Любовь - это когда она позволяет ему курить где угодно, сколько угодно, даже сбрасывать пепел в блюдце её любимого кота Барсика. А он готов слушать её бесконечную глупую болтовню. 
Любовь - это когда она регулярно и с удовольствием готовит ему первый завтрак, второй завтрак, обед, полдник и ужин. А он почему-то горячо и беззаветно любит тёщу.(эти слова взяты из форума) 

А как вы считаете, что же  такое любовь?... 
1 (10)
2 Что такое любовь,как вы думаете? (11)
3 А у вас как обстоят дела с любовью?(12)
4 Очень любопытно узнать и ваше мнение (13)
5 Ваш идеал мужчины (14)
6 Какие мужчины нравятся Вам?(15)
7 Что по-вашему самое важное для большой любви(16)
8 Отношения бывают разные.Кто-то годами встречается,а у кого-то «любовь» стремительная.Много сплетничают по этому поводу.А вы как считаете-как правильно?(17)
9 Какие девушки Вам больше нравятся:брюнетки или блондинки?(18)
10 Ваш кумир,на которого вы хотели бы  быть похожим  (19)
11 Вы хотите узнать ,что о Вас говорят девушки,присутствующие в этом зале?(20)
12 Как Вы называете свою любимую?(21)
13 Сейчас современные девушки одеты очень ярко:кто-то ходит в коротких завлекающих юбках,другие в облегающих джинсах,что тоже очень нравится мужчинам.Без чего вы не представляете девушку?(22)
14 Что Вам больше всего хочется сказать сегодня  своему мужу?(23)
15 Я думаю,что мужчинам больше нравятся дамы ,которые не имеют вредных привычек?Вы согласны со мной?(24)
16 А Вам какие дамы нравятся?(25)
17 А чем Вас покорила Ваша дама?(26)
18 А как Вы думаете в чем больше всего нуждаются женщины?(27)
19 Что Вы хотите сегодня сказать своей любимой девушке?(28)
20 Вы верите в настоящую любовь?(29)
21 Что по вашему значит-ЛЮБИТЬ?(30)
22 Расскажите немного о себе  и ваших взаимоотношения со слабым полом?(31)
23 Вы женаты?(32)
24 По глазам вижу, Вам есть ,что сказать своей любимой.(33)
25 А как вы поступите,если вдруг ваш любимый вас покинет?(34)
26 У всего есть и начало и конец.А чем же заканчиваются встречи под луной?(35)
27 И вы так считаете?(36)
28 Мнения разделились.И как нам быть?(37)
29 За то что нам волнует кровь,-
     Мой тост,конечно,за любовь!(38)
30  (39)

http://files.mail.ru/E9L7O8
http://files.mail.ru/I5HGWW
для очень тесной компании:
http://files.mail.ru/WKD4SA

----------


## Алисочка

> А как вы считаете, что же  такое любовь?... 
> 1 (10)
> 2 Что такое любовь,как вы думаете? (11)
> 3 А у вас как обстоят дела с любовью?(12)
> 4 Очень любопытно узнать и ваше мнение (13)
> 5 Ваш идеал мужчины (14)
> 6 Какие мужчины нравятся Вам?(15)
> 7 Что по-вашему самое важное для большой любви(16)


я что-то видимо где-то пропустила и не могу понять что это и как это действует:frown:

----------


## vovana

С кем спит мужчина за свою жизнь:
 До 5 лет - с соской 
 с 5 до 10 - с мишкой 
 с 10 до 20 - с мечтой 
 с 20 до 30 - с женой 
 с 30 до 40 - с чужой 
 с 40 до 50 - с любой 
 50 - 60 - с грелкой 
 60- 70-с закрытой форточкой:rolleyes:

----------


## Piston

*vovana*,
это ооочень бородато...

----------


## Krokus

Несмотря на заснеженные зимние картинки за окном, совсем скоро придёт весна! А вместе с весной и юбилейные даты в марте, например... Предлагаю вашему вниманию простенький номер(немного с перчинкой- заранее извиняюсь, если кому не по душе)... Идея подсмотрена около года тому назад среди электронных открыток, посмотрела... похихикала и решила соорудить  небольшой поздравительный номер.  Участвуют два "кота" (ушки, усики и банты на шее). Музыкальный пролог- песня "Черный кот"....говорю о том, что действительно есть такая примета, но если чёрный кот приносит несчастье, то все остальные только удачу! А у нас сегодня в гостях котики- белые и пушистые!
Поздравление мартовских котов
1 кот  Я мартовский кот по прозвищу Обормот! Это у тебя , Тома что ли День Рождения?
2 кот  А я тоже мартовский  кот Василий... можешь меня погладить. Это ты тут самая что ли самая?
3 кот  Да она это, она!  Не видите, что ли какая она красивая! Я кот Базилио ,вот какие у меня усы, лапы, хвост!
1 кот  Тогда , Васька, ты начинай! Тома,  почеши у меня за ушком! А теперь брюшко!
 2 кот  А чё это я? Чуть что Вася-Вася! Ты, Базилио давай, ты самый умный!
3 кот Вообщем мы самые крутые мартовские коты! Мы искали тебя, искали...
 1 кот Мы искали  самую красивую и замечательную...
 2 кот  Искали тебя Тамара, чтобы от имени всех мартовских котов поздравить тебя С Днём Рождения!
 3 кот И пожелать тебе вечной весны, молодости и  головокружительных оргазмов!
1 кот Идиот! Успехов!
2 кот А оргазм типа так... мелочи ненужные! Да?!
 3 кот Ты глянь как она покраснела! Надо было мне ей на ушко пожелать!
 1 кот  Ой- ой-ой! Какие мы стали джентельмены!
2 кот  Ладно –проехали!
3 кот Вообщем, поздравляем тебя песней мартовских котов!
 Поют песню «Ой, мороз, мороз» произнося только «мяу» Вручают весенние цветы...   Думаю, что вполне можно ещё пофантазировать и дальше добавить небольшой игровой блок или игру(?) Песня "Ой, мороз" уж очень избита для этих целей, но очень уж хорош под неё хор голодных кошек! :tongue:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ой! Ошибочка вначале... котов , конечно три!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> я что-то видимо где-то пропустила и не могу понять что это и как это действует:frown:


Это комментарии к нарезкам  "Шляпы"  :Aga:

----------


## Анна Корж

Девочки, подскажите, что можно организовать на выкуп невесты из дома.

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, подскажите, что можно организовать на выкуп невесты из дома.


Это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112446

----------


## орбит

> 50 - 60 - с грелкой 
> 60- 70-с закрытой форточкой


ха-ха-ха!! а вот и нет!!! моему мужу 63, а он обливается на улице 2 вёдрами холодной воды каждый день при любо погоде, ну и в остальном.... ОГО-ГО! так что .....

----------


## vovana

> он обливается на улице 2 вёдрами холодной воды каждый день при любо погоде, ну и в остальном.... ОГО-ГО! так что .....


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## sos-veta

На свадьбе родителям молодых вручаю небольшие сувениры(прошу молодых приготовить заранее. Нормальные, благодарные дети-готовят с удовольствием, а вручаю -я):
1)	Свекру дарим кошелек, чтобы денежки копил и снохе своей дарил.(портмоне муж., а иногда бутафорию, типа женской косметички)
2)	Свекрови дарим эту ложку, чтоб любила нашу сношку,
Рано утром не будила, щами вкусными кормила.(обычную или красивую деревянную, даже половник дарили)
3)	Тестю шлем гвоздей впридачу, чтоб еще и молодым он построил дом и дачу.(самые "видные")
4)	А этот диковинный зверь для тещи. Кто это?(показываю всему залу) гости с надрывом: козел..!, олень..!, баран..! (кто как разглядит).
Теще дарим мы козла, чтоб на зятя не держала зла,
Чтоб с улыбкою встречала, да блинами угощала!!!(сувенир любой: хоть брелок, хоть мягкая игрушка) Фанфары! Общий восторг! 

П.С. Моя мама, до сих пор хранит козла на полочке, с момента моей свадьбы(почти 10 лет) - скоро юбилей в моей семье и... у..козла тоже

----------


## Piston

*орбит*,
 :Ok:  :Vah:  :Ok:

----------


## Гудимка

> ха-ха-ха!! а вот и нет!!! моему мужу 63, а он обливается на улице 2 вёдрами холодной воды каждый день при любо погоде, ну и в остальном.... ОГО-ГО! так что .....


Так держать!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Xakep

М сколько творческих людей , да еще и в одном месте , в одно время . Да... гремучая смесь ... м а что именно считается наработкой ?

----------


## slanas

> Сообщение от орбит 
> ха-ха-ха!! а вот и нет!!! моему мужу 63, а он обливается на улице 2 вёдрами холодной воды каждый день при любо погоде, ну и в остальном.... ОГО-ГО! так что .....


просто завидую по хорошему. В наше время это большая редкость!!

----------


## Порубовы

> Девочки, подскажите, что можно организовать на выкуп невесты из дома.





> Это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=112446Анна


Плохо только, что Анне недоступна тема.
Вот статейка про выкуп: http://ar-ta.dp.ua/vykup_zadanie_genihu/#more-59

----------


## Krokus

> П.С. Моя мама, до сих пор хранит козла на полочке, с момента моей свадьбы(почти 10 лет) - скоро юбилей в моей семье и... у..козла тоже


Заранее поздравляем.... и козла тоже!:smile:

----------


## Анна Корж

Спасибо! А то что плохо, что нет доступа к страничке это точно. Только я не знаю почему нет доступа. Спасибо еще раз мне ваш сайт Порубовы помог.

----------


## Света Д.

> Что же такое любовь?


Супер, как раз ко дню влюбленных, у меня приглашены парами мои бывшие и будущие молодожёны. А они ребята, адекватные, всё поймут правильно

----------


## Krokus

> На свадьбе родителям молодых вручаю небольшие сувениры(прошу молодых приготовить заранее. Нормальные, благодарные дети-готовят с удовольствием, а вручаю -я):
> 1) Свекру дарим кошелек, чтобы денежки копил и снохе своей дарил.(портмоне муж., а иногда бутафорию, типа женской косметички)
> 2) Свекрови дарим эту ложку, чтоб любила нашу сношку,
> Рано утром не будила, щами вкусными кормила.(обычную или красивую деревянную, даже половник дарили)
> 3) Тестю шлем гвоздей впридачу, чтоб еще и молодым он построил дом и дачу.(самые "видные")
> 4) А этот диковинный зверь для тещи. Кто это?(показываю всему залу) гости с надрывом: козел..!, олень..!, баран..! (кто как разглядит).
> Теще дарим мы козла, чтоб на зятя не держала зла,
> Чтоб с улыбкою встречала, да блинами угощала!!!(сувенир любой: хоть брелок, хоть мягкая игрушка) Фанфары! Общий восторг!


Да, очень весело для свадьбы! Кому то и эти подарки запомнятся, уверена! однако мне кажется, что подарки, сувениры на любом торжестве должны по возможности быть индивидуальны, эксклюзивны что ли "рождаться" из жизненных историй. Ведь отношения всегда имеют предисторию: история любви молодых, история встреч и знакомств тех же сватов, совместный ужин... и всегда происходит что то забавное, интересное, трогательное... только надо постараться найти... Например: свадебный юбилей 30 лет - когда то , когда они были очень молоды и когда цветы были огромным дефицитом, он "доставал", отправляясь в другой город на рабочем Камазе, букетик тюльпанов, а чтобы они сохранились, на каждый бутончик одевал резиночку, прятал цветы, а утром 8 Марта, радостно дарил букет! Сколько воспоминаний вызвал этот подаренный мной букет с резиночками, с какой осторожностью и нежностью убирали они вдвоём эти резиночки и... о чудо! на наших глазах пара бутончиков распустилась! Получилось очень трогательно...

----------


## sos-veta

> однако мне кажется, что подарки, сувениры на любом торжестве должны по возможности быть индивидуальны, эксклюзивны что ли "рождаться" из жизненных историй.


 Безусловно, с вами соглсна, но лично я жизненные истории родителей молодых подвожу в момент предоставления им слова, а если семьи неполные -  при зажжении семейного очага, когда мамы передают своим повзрослевшим детям свечи.

----------


## Львовна

> Фотографии выставлять не умею.А очень хотелось бы.И вот я начинаю первый тост такими словами.
> Сегодня день событием отмечен,семейный заключается союз
> И двух сердец волнующая встреча закончилась скрепленьем брачных уз
> Пусть вас любовь ведет сквозь все несчастья, по жизненному,сложному пути
> Чтоб вы могли сквозь годы,сквозь ненастья рука в руке счастливыми пройти
> Чтоб жизнь любви была полна-прошу всех встать и пить до дна!
> Но прежде,чем мы выпьем эту первую рюмочку,попрошу всех гостей крикнуть не от голода , а от счастья за наших молодых ,наше самое волшебное свадебное слово-"ГОРЬКО".
> НО уже поднадоели эти слова.Может у кого есть что-нибудь?Только хотелось бы не очень длинное и проникновенное ,ну и конечно же не избитое.


Сначала:
Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы
И новой жизни для двоих,
Друзья, прошу поднять бокалы
ПОздравить стоя молодых!!!

и когда поднялись - читаю:

Свершилось! Мендельсона звуки,
Звон хрусталя, огонь свечей.
Вы взяли эти кольца в руки,
Они все скажут без речей.
-----------------------------------
Сегодня вы, умножив вдвое,
Свою любовь и жар сердец,
Сроднились золотом колец.
Пусть с каждым годом крепнут узы,
Связавшие сегодня вас.
-----------------------------------
Желаем вашему союзу
Любви и счастья
В добрый час!

А когда выпили - спрашиваю, как сегодня напитки на вкус?

----------


## юрик71

Кто нибудь использует на мероприятиях технические средства, типа лазера, роботов-собачек? Когда-то были ссылки,может старожилы форума помогут с ссылками?

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Предлагаю еще одну, теперь уже юбилейную, игру по типу "перестраивалок".... Приглашаете в центр зала 8 человек, раздаете им по букве, они должны быстро перстраиваться так, чтобы читалось нужное слово... Пробуйте, роходит весело :smile:

*Перестраивалка «С юбилеем!»*(В. Косыгина)

На чудесном юбилее,
Именинник всех… *МИЛЕЕ*

От земли и до небес
Растет из поздравлений… *ЛЕС*

По рюмке- другой сегодня  пригубим,
И все за  того, кого сильно… *ЛЮБИМ* 

А на закуску с собой  принесли,
Рябчиков, ананас и полезные *МЮСЛИ*

После рюмки -  любой твой  каприз,
Даже «Цыганочку» спляшем на… *БИС*

И вновь для тебя слов не жалея,
Крикнем все вместе (И.О.) *С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*

----------


## Kiska2009

a gupal!если есть какой материал,выставляй на форуме.Так тебе и дугие фоумчан смогут помочь,зная ,что у тебя есть,а чего нет! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*Львовна*, ты меня извини,но неужели это ещё прокатывает???



> Сначала:
> Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы
> И новой жизни для двоих,
> Друзья, прошу поднять бокалы
> ПОздравить стоя молодых!!!
> 
> и когда поднялись - читаю:
> 
> Свершилось! Мендельсона звуки,
> ...


И снова повторю название темы: СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки новичков, а не тырнутые с инета!

----------


## snezanabaid

А я с каждым разом убеждаюсь в том, что длинных речей ,стихотворных тостов люди слушать не хотят. По-этому все подводочки коротенько и ясненько, стихи только на очаг и в первом столе оставила ,а далее никаких стихов. Хотя я прекрасно их умею декламировать, образование позволяет ,НО отказываюсь, лучше простым человеческим языком.А теперь идея !!!Вчера прослушала песенку "Боба-боба" и решила танец холостяков сделать опираясь на эту музыку ,движения тоже уже придумала ,ничего сложного, но должно хорошо получится ,сначала стоят, подергивают плечиками и руками, на припеве движения вперёд, потом назад, второй куплет будут изображать стиснение, типа пальчик ко рту ,вторую руку за спину, ногу на носочек и крутим(знаете, как девочки маленькие стесняются)это к тому, что в этот момент жених как раз подвязочку снимать с ножки будет и мальчики засмущаются ,на припев также движения вперёд-назад и в заключении большой круг около молодых взявшись за плечи. Надеюсь доступно описала. В субботу опробую и в отчёте выложу!:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
http://files.mail.ru/8MN04I А это ссылочка на музычку

----------


## Kiska2009

уважаемые дамы и господа!На нашу свадьбу прибыли запоздавшие,но очень знаменитые гости,мега-звезды,которые были на гастролях,и вот,наконец,они у нас!Приехали они специально для того,чтобы усладить ваш взор театральной пьесой под названием"Сказка о царе Воване,царице Наталье и царевне Катюхе"
Итак,в недалеком царстве,в славном госсударстве жил-был царь Вован.Приветствуем царя!
                             ("Вова-чума")
И вместе с ним жила его единственная и любимая царица Наталья.Встречаем апплодисментами царицу!
                              ("Отпустите меня в Гималаи")
Уж больно царь Вован любил царевну Наталью.Бывало сядут на трон рядком,обнимет он ее и пиговаривает:
                               ("У меня мурашки от своей Наташки")
Видите,какая любовь была между царем и царицей!И,естественно,в результате этой любви родилась у них дочь-редкой и необычной красоты.И нарекли ее по-царски-Катериной....Пушкаревой!Апплодисменты царевне!
                                ("Все мы бабы-стервы")
И вот царевна Пушкарева целыми днями бродила по дворцу,да мечтам предавалась.О чем же она мечтала?
                                  ("Даже если вам немного за 30")
                                     Есть надежда выйти замуж за принца;)
Как и все девушки в 30-летнем возрасте,мечтала наша Катя о принце.И вот,однажды,приходит царевна Катюха к батюшке с матушкой,да как топнет ножкой,да как закричит:
                                       ("Хочу я замуж")
Оторопели вначале родители от такого неожиданного от Катиной внешности требования,но посоветовавшись,пришли к выводу,что
                                             ("Девочка созрела") 
Надо красавице-дочери жениха искать!Подумал царь-госсударь,кто же позарится на красоту Катеньки необычную и пригласил богатого,но старого султана из страны далекой,восточной.Дескать,а вдруг он клюнет!Что ж,приветствуем султана!
                                         ("Если б я был султан")
Как увидел гость заморский девицу Катю Пушкареву,чуть сердечный приступ старика не хватил.Но поразмыслив,решил,что такого чуда-юда ему нигде не найти,а красота-дело наживное(хотя и не в случае с нашей Катюхой!),поэтому решил султан жениться,если уж и не по любви,то хотя бы по расчету.Под венец засобирался,а по Катю так сказал:
                                         ("Это студентка,комсомолка,спортсменка,и,наконец,она просто красавица" "Эй,девушка-красавица,ты мне очень нравишься")
Но не захотела Катя Пушкарева по расчету замуж выходить.Поэтому набросилась на султана с кулаками да как заорет:
                                      ("А я не хочу,не хочу по расчету
                                        А я по любви,по любви хочу")
Так и уехал наш восточный султан ни с чем,а на прощание сказал:
                                       ("Ты отказала мне два раза")
Прослышал о небывалой красоте царевны Пушкаревой заморский посол и сразу бросился во дворец,перед нашей Катей красоваться!Встречаем апплодисментами посла замоского!
                                       ("Шоколадный заяц")
Т.к. посол наш и сам был незаурядной внешности-такой,что,видя его обезьяны в зоопарке лезли к нему целоваться,начал он обхаживать нашу Катюшу,а потом и вовсе стыд потерял.Начал приставать к Катеньке с непиличным педложением
                                       ("Целуй меня,целуй
                                         Моя ты деточка
                                         Моя конфеточка
Но царевна Пушкаева была девушкой умной,рассудительной,вот и подумала,ну ладно,я не красавица,но если и муж с внешностью гориллы,какие же дети у нас будут!Пожалела она свое будущее потомство и в ответ послу сказала
                                          ("Как ты не крути,а мы не пара")
Так что и этот горе-женишок уехал ни с чем.Ну,а наш царь-батюшкаВован сидит на троне,прижимая к себе царицу,сидит и думу думает,кому ж ему свою Катеньку спихнуть?Совсем цаь загрустил.Позвал он своего любимого воеводу-Попондополо из Одессы!Встечаем!
                                           ("Сексбомб")
Подошел Попондополо к царю и давай его уговаривать,утешать,а потом и предложил
                                            ("Давай наливай")
Сдался госсударь-батюшка.Налили,выпили,а потом еще раз налили и еще раз выпили.Охмелел царь Вован и пишла емк в голову мысль дочку за Попондополо отдать.Как узнал воевода о намерении царя Вована,так чуть рассудка не лишился,начал на коленях умолять цая с царицей
                                             ("Поверте,братцы,мне жениться так не хочется
С такой невестой каждый обхохочется")
Но т.к.Вован и Наталья не собирались менять своего решения и даже грозились голову Попондополо срубить,если он вздумает отказаться от их дочери,то воевода решил
                                   ("Здесь главное-не мешкать
                                    Если дороги тебе крепкие орешки")
Да и сбежал.
Ну что царю-батюшке с матушкой-госсударыней делать?И дочка не пристроена и женихов никаких больше нет.Так что неизвестно чем бы закончилась эта сказка,если бы в один замечательный день не встретила Катенька своего прекрасного принца на белом коне,да с огромным,длинным мечом.,Ну что ж,дорогие друзья,встречайте-прынц,собственной песоной!
                                       ("Ждет тебя грузин")
Как увидела Катя шикарный греческий нос принца,пала перед принцем на колени,одну руку положила на сердце,другую потянула к принцу и взмолилась
                                       ("Помоги мне")
Но принц,увидев Катю,просто ошалел от красоты ее невиданной,а вслух сказал
                                       ("Ну что ж ты страшная такая")
Но Катюша не расстерялась и обняв одной рукой шею принца,а другой-шею коня,спокойно,но твердо попросила
                                       ("Полюби меня такой")
Но прекрасный принц ничего и слушать не хотел.Отдирая от своей шеи вцепившуюся мертвой хваткой Катю,прямо ей и заявил
                                          ("Я на тебе никогда не женюсь
                                           Я лучше съем перед ЗАГСом свой паспорт")
И тогда Пушкарева предъявила свой последний аргумент.То,от чего не откажется ни один мужчина!Она дала взглянуть принцу на.......знаете что?Сейчас узнаете!Катенька,покажи-ка всем.(Достает фальшивые деньги)
                            ("Родителями нам и Богом данное
                              Приданное,приданное,приданное")
Уважаемые гости!В царстве-госсударстве нашего принца был экономический кризис и поэтому решил наш герой не упускать шанс подправить свое материальное положение.Он крепко прижал к себе Катеньку и сделал ей предложение.Знаете что он ей предложил?
                                 ("Хочешь я тебе что-то покажу") 
После такого предложения Катюха рванула к батюшке с матушкой и,рыдая,призналась
                                 ("Жениха хотела-вот и залетела")
После душевного и теплого разговора с царем Вованом,пинц,потирая в двух местах сломанную челюсть,пришел к выводу
                                 ("Мне теперь из этого дома только два пути:либо я ее веду в ЗАГС,либо она меня ведет к прокурору")
Но не волнуйтесь,доогие друзья,наша сказка очень хоошо закончилась и еще долго в недалеком царстве,в славном шоу-госсударстве звучали такие слова
                             ("Горько!-кричал пушистый рыжий кот
                              Горько!-Кричал подвыпивший народ")
                          МАРШ МЕНДЕЛЬСОНА.

----------


## Бирюза

Предлагаю юбилейные поздравлялки, может кому-нибудь пригодится идея
*К Юбилею  :Поздравление от уборщиц-сплетниц*_Для этого поздравления нужно  у юбиляра или виновника торжества взять информацию о гостях, которые будут  на празднике, и на основе этой информации сочиняются стихи
В зал входят 2 уборщицы, с веником и шваброй, начинают
подметают полы  и ворчат, затем становятся в центре зала и читают текст по очереди. Одна Глаша, другая Маша. Я текст вырезала кусками, поэтому, может быть не совсем гладкая рифма_:

В зале как всегда, бардак
С утра съехал уж чердак 
С вечера гуляют, пьют
И друг другу морды бьют
             Ну а нам с тобой все мыть
Грязь за всеми вывозить
Я уже подруга в мыле
Ладно б хорошо платили
             Во, гляди опять сидят
Водку пьют и все едят
Запахом уже достали
Весь Дворец  уж  провоняли
           Уважаемый народ!
Ты пошто разинул рот
Али так предполагаешь
Здесь чего произойдет
              Али думаешь, тут ныне
              По сто граммов поднесут
              Да еще на разговенье 
              Именинный торт дадут
Ш------вы, глянь, пришли
Дорогу во Дворец нашли
Юрий  - сам то он строитель
Порыбалить, Глаш, любитель
У их с Аллочкой женой
Была банька – бог ты мой!
Юра ж строил – просто класс
Мы в ней парились не раз
                А вон Н--------вы сидят
                Так внимательно глядят
                Любовь Иванна  без изъяна
                Вместе с нею дочь Оксана
                Оказали вы нам честь
                И них дача, Маша, есть
               Всё на ей они сажают 
               Овощами всех снабжают
                   Сергей Ю-----ко с женой
                   Энтот бизнесмен крутой
                   У него жена Алёнка
                  Да еще ж бензоколонка
                  С нею он живет без горя
                  Строит свой коттедж у моря
П---------ко среди гостей
Раиса, рядом Алексей
Если б к ним в гараж явились
Очень сильно б удивились
Там и курочки хохлатые
Там и козочки рогатые
Так живут они ладком
С яйцами и молоком
                     А вон те знакомы лица
                     Из приморской из столицы
                    То А---------вых чета 
                    к нам приехала сюда
                   Света – детский врач от бога
                   Деткам помогает много
                    Как об энтом не сказать
                   Крестная Андрюхе мать
                   А ейный  муж почти начальник
                   Он на корабле механик

Вон туда ты Глаша глянь-ка
К----------ва Любанька
А при ней сидит к тому ж
Виктор – это ейный муж
Ты глаза разуй-ка шире
Он начальник в «---------»
Дача, баня есть, гараж
Двое деток даже, Глаш
                            Я хвораю , Маш, с утра
                             М-------ко где доктора?
                             Саша – тот специалист
                             Он в больнице окулист
                              Ну и Зины нет важней
                             Она лечит всех детей
                             И в любую, Маш, погоду
                              Они ездят на природу
                         Ты разуй-ка Глаша зенки
                         Глянь, Галина К-------ко
                         К нам пришла на юбилей
                         И сидит среди гостей
                         На столе салфетки – глянь
                          Не китайская то дрянь
                         Их портниха наша Гала
                        Сама шила-вышивала
Ну а где Григорьев Саша?
Здравствуй, Саша, радость наша!
Парень просто супермен
Да к тому ж самбист спортсмен
                        Понесло сегодня Маньку
                        Ты гляди ведь с ним Любанька
                        Рядом с ним всегда она
                        Его верная жена
Глянь , дворцовские уселись
                       Те уж напились наелись
                      Стоит им на грудь принять
                      Начинают запевать
                      Им зарплату платят – гроши
                       Но  а коллектив хороший
                       Все танцуют и поют
                       В общем весело живут
Глаша, глянь кака девица
Красота  глянь так и прет
Как стройность в пояснице
Меня зависть аж берет
               Туфли новы, платье ново
               Нарядилась для гостей
               Ты спроси подруга Глаша
               У кого тут юбилей
( юбилярша отвечает)
Ну, кажися ,мы попали
Вы простите, мы ж не знали
Ой, нету вас сегодня краше
Так это что, все гости ваши?
                       Коли так, тогда гуляйте
Юбиляршу поздравляйте!
Веселитесь и танцуйте
Только на полы не плюйте!
                       Завтра мы с утра прийдем
Всё за вами уберём!
А сейчас мы рты закрыли -
Пока морды не набили!!!

----------


## slanas

Может кому-то пригодиться

Современного человека, а особенно руководителя трудно представить себе  без мобильного телефона.
Мобилка  необходимый инструмент в работе, и модный атрибут, и даже частичка своего хозяина. Она, как хорошая секретарша, не пропустит нежелательные звонки и своим мелодичным рингтоном сразу представит абонента или передаст настроение самого владельца.
Мы записали для вас, как звонят мобилки наших руководителей. Давайте послушаем.

1) Самая главная мобилка города разбудила своего хозяина таким звонком
Виват, король, виват…

2)5-00 Проснулась мобилка  Ивана Петровича – это служба 0-80 
Какой прогноз у нас сегодня…

3) С раннего утра Светлана Александровна просит  Семёна Ивановича профинансировать выплату заработной платы
А ну скажи мені чого ти хочеш
Чого ти голову мужчині морочиш

4) Сегодня День контроля – любимое мероприятие всех начальников отделов. мобилка  Андрея Петровича по этому поводу бодренько запела.
(Купидон)

5) А Дмитрию Анатолиевичу звонит потенциальный арендатор.
Ты скажи, ты скажи, чё те надо, чё те надо?
Может дам, может дам, чё ты хошь!
… 
6) Накануне сессии горсовета звонит мобилка Юрия Борисовича. Это  Валентина Григорьевна утрясает проблемные вопросы повестки дня
НЕ надо думать, что все обойдется…

7) Зато звонок управления потребительского рынка своему шефу прозвучал весьма даже игриво
Купите бублики, горячи бублики!

8) Опять звонок к Семёну Ивановичу. Это опять Светлана Александровна по поводу заработной платы.
Ти за два года меня тоже замучал…

9) А мобилка Николая Петровича сообщила, что областная администрация  в очередной раз начинает проверку горисполкома по выполнению делегированных полномочий.
Счастье вдруг, в тишине,
Постучало в двери…

10) Облкоммунуправление напоминает Анатолию Петровичу о том, что на коллегии ждут его выступления о подготовке города к зиме.
Скоро, скоро на луга
Лягут белые снега…

11) О подготовке ко Дню местного самоуправления рапортует Сергею Николаевичу управление культуры
Хорошо, все будет хорошо…

12) А Дмитрий Анатолиевич работает над обновлением  арендных ставок за использование объектов коммунальной собственности.
Ставки сделаны…

13) Звонок к Вячеславу Васильевичу. Это Наталья Николаевна представляет новую Программу экономического и социального развития города.
У нас ни будущего нет, пока не прошлого.
Но ты увидишь и поймешь, что я хорошая 

14) Вслед за этим звонит управление  архитектуры, чтобы получить наставление руководителя перед слушаниями по застройке центра города.
Все это так, архитектура…. 

15) Даже поздним вечером телефон Юрия Петровича готов принять информацию о борьбе со стихийной торговлей на улицах родного города
Ночь надвигается, фонарь качается,

16) Наступил поздний вечер. Устали хозяева, устали их телефоны… И, почти засыпая, собрав последние силы своего подсевшего аккомулятора мобилка Романа Степановича приняла последний звонок Яны Александровны.
Я вже не маю чим платити за хату…

----------

dekuz (27.11.2019)

----------


## Piston

*Kiska2009*,
 это великалепно! а есть ли возможность выложить уже готовые нарезки?

----------


## Львовна

> ты меня извини,но неужели это ещё прокатывает???


1.Ещё прокатывает:)
2.Насчёт авторства - я и не претендовала. Конечно с тырнета. Просто человек спросил, как можно предложить  в стихах гостям стоя выпить - ответила. В этой теме спросили- тут же и подсказала. Разве возбраняется? И потом, я смотрю, что кто-то уже поблагодарил даже. Значит, пригодилось:)

3. А это своё. Может, кому-то пригодится. Кричалочка. 

Мы на свадьбе собрались
Чтоб повеселиться,
И невестой с женихом
Чтобы похвалиться
Будем славить молодых
И решим все вместе
Громче кто и веселей
Друзья жениха иль подружки невесты

Шить вязать и вышивать
На весь стол накрыть обед
Без сомненья заявляем:
Нашей Майи лучше нет!

Он решит  любой вопрос
И разгонит тучи
Все мужчины подтвердят
Ну а Игорь круче!!!!!!!

Голливуд шлёт телеграммы
Просит рассказать секрет
Потому что нашей Майи
Нашей Майи лучше нет!!!

Подобрать хотели все
К сердцу Майи ключик
Только смог один из всех
Ну а Игорь круче!!!!!!!

Пары нет сейчас прекрасней
Как с картиночки портрет
И, конечно на портрете
Нашей Майи лучше нет!

Сильный, добрый, волевой
Как гора могучий
Майечка – фотомодель
Ну а Игорь круче!!!!!!!

Долго спротить мы не будем
Будоражить в жилах кровь
Счастье, что нашли друг друга,
Что ж, Совет вам да любовь!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Kiska2009*,
 мдя...
Других слов просто нету...

*Piston*,
 Неужто и правда понравилось?  [img]http://s15.******info/bc39d2dc0691da3b5240aea1cdb2be04.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*slanas*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Lizaele

> *Piston*,
>  Неужто и правда понравилось?


 И мне понравилась сказочка. В стиле эксББ "Как хотела меня мать". Очень яркий номер может получиться. :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> мдя...
> Других слов просто нету...





> И мне понравилась сказочка. В стиле эксББ "Как хотела меня мать".


Прочитав коментарии, захотела узнать о чём это..... Первая мысль, за что же так невесту опустили? Свадьба, на ней невесту преподносишь самой красивой, самой романтичной (даже если далеко не так :biggrin:)..... А тут какое-то издевательство. И старая, и страшная, и замуж не берут и папашка с рук сбывает.....
А потом подумала, да и свадьбы разные бывают. У готов, например.:wink: Или других каких оригиналов. Но на нормальной свадьбе для чего так унижать невесту, даже если это и смешной номер можно сделать?

----------


## nanewich

Сказка как сказка. Похожая выставлялась на форуме. Только в той что выставлялась ранее фразы были построены более логично, сюжет более динамичный и персонажей было нитак сильно навёрнуто из разных опер. Я ту иногда использую, автору :flower:  а если не потходит то :Pivo: ,( слушается легко), а в этой по моему надо сильно напрягаться что бы она пошла( в ней помоему вся фишка в двух узнаваемых персонажах) либо обыгрывать её с участием гостей.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да и про невесту в самую точку.

----------


## shoymama

Ирин, именно это и имела в виду. Не хотелось просто развернуто писать.  
А маму, кстати, за каким в Гималаи несет? Да и еще целая куча несостыковок с музыкой, - возвращаться не хочу, чтобы перечитывать, хватит, что вчера внимательно читала...
Я высказала свое мнение как практик.  Нравится - ваше дело. Проводите.  Только я сразу плююсь, а вы это сделаете на свадьбе.

----------


## Гвиола

*Львовна*, да дело не в авторстве. Тема называется* СОБСТВЕННЫЕ*,заметь не скопированные, идеи новичков!

А насчет сказочки...А кому и корова невеста!

----------


## slava70

Привет всем, а я использую на мероприятиях театрализованные образы. Расскажу об одном из них, сразу скажу дамам и мужчинам постарше он не подойдет. Сейчас объясню, и Вы сразу поймете почему. Где- то в середине свадьбы, например, когда гости уже довольно разогреты прихожу я в образе пупсика. Представьте парня 30 лет с волосатым небольшим пузиком и ногами в распашонке, памперсе, чепчике и пинетках. Я вбегаю в зал с бешеными криками под музыку из камеди клаба бросаюсь к жениху на руки и кричу папа наконец-то я тебя нашел потом с криками мама обнимаю невесту. дальше объясняю всем что я еще не родившийся ребенок молодых и поэтому пока не знаю кем я буду мальчиком или девочкой и прошу с помощью игр помочь мне в этом разобраться. Потом обычно провожу 3 игры на детскую тематику, например: 
* -мама я все
                - кетчуп майонез сосисочка
               - обнималки*
Вообщем игры без победителей. И после этого говорю, что на самом деле неважно кем я рожусь мальчиком или девочкой. Самое главное, что у меня будут самые лучшие родители на свете. Обнимаю молодых и под аплодисменты удаляюсь. Еще нюанс, имея большой опыт работы клоуном, могу изменять голос и соответственно говорю как маленький ребенок. Получается очень даже натурально. Пробовал это на разных публиках и простых работяг и Vip -везде встречается на ура. На день рождениях просто прихожу и говорю  мне сказали что  девочке.......(например 40 лет)6 лет  и прошу со мной поиграть. *Если кто то подобное практикует будет очень интересно пообщаться*. На данный момент у меня 6 разных образов.

----------


## Порубовы

*Гвиола*, а наработка то где? Ваша СОБСТВЕННАЯ?
 только поучения? для этого модером надо быть

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> я в образе пупсика. Представьте парня 30 лет с волосатым небольшим пузиком и ногами в распашонке, памперсе, чепчике и пинетках.


Фото в студию! :wink:

----------


## slava70

http://*********ru/990980.jpg -тока не смейтесь сильно.

----------


## юрик71

*slava70*,
отлично, спасибо за идею.
 Если не трудно покажи еще свои образы!

----------


## slava70

http://*********ru/1044249.jpg- мент прихожу представляюсь полковником Шугайло вызываю молодых и обращаюсь к невесте десакать непорядок транспортное средство (мужа)эксплуатируете а тех.осмотр не прошли.Предлагаю со мной договорится и начанию проводить тех осмотр далее расматриваю его как траспортное средство ну типа фары не разбиты кузов не помят ходовачя часть -задняя подвеска с усиленными амортизаторами ит.д у меня на этом компе нету текста скину позже если нужно. ну и в таком роде на позитиве прихожу к мнению что состояние трансопортного средства отличное и на нем еще можно ездить ездить и ездить))))

----------


## юрик71

*slava70*,
пишет, что файл не найден

----------


## slava70

Повторюсь очень интересно пообщатся с теми кто работает в таком же направлении не переодевает гостей, а сам перевоплощается в образы. Направление очень интересное был бы рад поделится наработками и что-то может подчерпнуть. Реально не хватает времени придумывать. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Анжелла

> тока не смейтесь сильно.


О чем ты?:biggrin: Сейчас в тебя помидоры полетят! :Aga:

----------


## slava70

http://*********ru/1026840.jpg -пробую еще раз.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> О чем ты?:biggrin: Сейчас в тебя помидоры полетят!


За что? Неужели все так плохо, я ведь от всей души!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Милиционером посимпатичнее. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## slava70

Каждому свое мне допустим все образы нравятся пупсик он такой добрый персонаж и когда я обнимаю молодоженов со словами что уменя будут самые лучшие родители как это не комично звучит я окунаюсь в детство.

----------


## Анжелла

> а сам перевоплощается в образы.


Я сама конечно не переодеваюсь в образы. НО не думаю, что вид дядьки в памперсах, очень уж красивый. Люди смеются когда им просто палец покажешь. Эффект неожиданности просто убивает наповал. Я не ханжа, просто жалко... извени не знаю как тебя зовут( подпиши пожалуйста). Вот Владленыч не даст соврать, всегда говорю" Завидую я вашему брату! Вам в плане стендапа можно многое позволить! Придумать много сценариев и просто их катать". Даже потому что просто на приятного мужчину глаз радуется.  НУ почему ПАМПЕРСЫ? НУ не обижайся ты на меня, я просто сейчас сижу в шоке. Ну хотя бы Купидон...

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> Неужели все так плохо, я ведь от всей души!!!


Не все так плохо...Колхоз!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
НУ вот милиционер нормально! :Ok:  Молодца- красавчик!kuku

----------


## slava70

Зовут Славик  там в нике написано. Памперс был давно, сейчас бутафорские штаншики под памперс. А насчет дядечка или нет могу сказать, что наверно зависит от артиста как он может сыграть. Посмотрите на Полунина, сколько ему лет и он до сих пор самый знаменитый в мире клоун. Наверно просто каждому свое, кто может остро сказать, а кто-то здорово сыграть роль. По крайней мере ни один из моих клиентов не сказал и я даже считаю не подумал, о том что это отвратно или как то там еще в плохом смысле. Все проходит очень по доброму.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[QUOTE=Анжелла;2606028]Не все так плохо...Колхоз!!!!!!!

Ну, это Ваше мнение. А я считаю, что колхоз это переодевать пьяных гостей и с их помощью  выставляя их клоунами скрывать свой непрофессионализм. Не хочу ни кого обидеть.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*slava70*,
Слава, а может, ползуночки лучше надеть? :wink: Но это я так ..... Нравятся памперсы - бога ради. :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> А я считаю, что колхоз это переодевать пьяных гостей и с их помощью выставляя их клоунами скрывать свой непрофессионализм.


Слава! Вот и я про то же...Так хочется от  этого всего отойти. 
30 января вела свадьбу и у жениха схватило сердце, он отлеживался у администратора пока не подействует лекарство 3 часа. Это было ужасно, но в тоже время мне надо было как то занять людей 77 человек почти не вставали со своих мест, а если уходили покурить, то возвращались очень быстро. Что я с ними делала?   Сама не знаю, но это было классно, ни одного парика, костюма и прочего... и нам с гостями и не надо было это..., но большинство требуют эти зрелища и мы им их даем. НЕ чтоб скрыть свой непрофессионализм, для того чтоб просто работать. 
И Слава, я не хотела вас обидеть, скажу более, вы мне симпатичны, просто думала, может смогла бы вам помочь найти интересные образы, достойные вас. :Pivo:

----------


## Lizaele

> Но на нормальной свадьбе для чего так унижать невесту, даже если это и смешной номер можно сделать?


А почему ее использовать именно на свадьбе? Только потому что она про невесту? :eek: Кстати и невесты вполне адекватные бывают, с чуством юмора.  :Aga: 




> Я ту иногда использую (похожую сказочку),  а если не потходит то *слушается легко*, а в этой по моему надо сильно напрягаться что бы она пошла *либо обыгрывать её с участием гостей.*
> [B]


 Конечно обыгрывать с участием гостей. А Вы что сказки просто наизусть читаете? 




> Я высказала свое мнение как практик.  Нравится - ваше дело. Проводите.  Только я сразу плююсь, а вы это сделаете на свадьбе.


 Оля, ты не мнение свое высказала, а оценку дала. Если начать оценивать творчество каждого по своим собственным стандартам, слишком мало стоящего окажется. У каждого свое видение и опыт, кстати, тоже. И по-моему, здесь теоретиков практически нет.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Lizaele*,
 Света,  так я только свадьбами и юбилеями в своё удовольствие занимаюсь. Другое от меня далеко. Поэтому к свадьбе и применила. И любое действие пытаюсь провести через своё восприятие. Если бы я была невестой, тамаду бы выгнала. И праздник бы мой был испоганен.:frown: Значит, нет у меня чувства юмора под эту сказку. Злая она какая-то.

----------


## Lizaele

> Позволь себе быть собой - прими себя со всеми несовершенствами... *Позволь другому быть другим*


 Ириш, у тебя классная подпись.

----------


## Гудимка

> 30 января вела свадьбу и у жениха схватило сердце, он отлеживался у администратора пока не подействует лекарство 3 часа. Это было ужасно, но в тоже время мне надо было как то занять людей 77 человек почти не вставали со своих мест, а если уходили покурить, то возвращались очень быстро. Что я с ними делала? Сама не знаю, но это было классно, ни одного парика, костюма и прочего... и нам с гостями и не надо было это..., но большинство требуют эти зрелища и мы им их даем. НЕ чтоб скрыть свой непрофессионализм, для того чтоб просто работать.


Анжелла, спасибо, как верно высказывание. Считаю, что это и есть профессионализм, когда без атрибутов, костюмов, а гостям весело и интересно!!! Ситуации разные бывают... У меня на свадьбе около 3 часов света не было, вырубался постоянно, а потом ещё и канализационные трубы потекли. Так сначала под баян песни пели, потом плясали ( я сама играю), а потом и вовсе вышли на улицу(летом дело было) и паравозиком скакали, ламбаду танцевали, вообщем зажигали по полной. А народу было 90 человек!!!

----------


## гармашева26

[B][*QUOTE=Анжелла;2606098]возвращались очень быстро. Что я с ними делала?   Сама не знаю, но это было классно, ни одного парика, костюма и прочего... и нам с гостями и не надо было это..., но большинство требуют эти зрелища и мы им их даем. 
*
А я переодеваю людей,но немного,одним блоком.И после субботы мама невесты мне сказала:"Мой брат любит выпить,а на свадьбе не пил.Я ему-давай выпьем,а он мне -не мешай,мне так интересно!"А один мужчина был с поломанной ногой.Он ко мне подпрыгивает и говорит:"Дайте мне роль,какую-нибудь!"Я растерялась,как же он будет ее выполнять,а он настаивал(я как раз артистов к сказке подбирала).Он прыгал на одной ноге,но так играл!!!И еще мне сказали,что я взяла на роли людей,которые всегда молчат,очень скромны во всем,а  на свадьбе раскрылись с другой стороны-никто не ожидал и все были довольны.Это очень спорный вопрос-переодевать или нет?Все зависит от людей.Не хотят-не надо,а некоторые еще до начала торжества подбегают и говорят,что готовы участвовать-пожалуйста!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
*




 Сообщение от slava70


http://*********ru/990980.jpg -тока не смейтесь сильно.


*

Слава,-не смейтесь сильно-это невозможно сделать.Одно могу сказать-вы без комплексов молодой человек.Самое большое ,что я могу сделать-переодеться в клоуна!

----------


## Порубовы

> не переодевает гостей, а сам перевоплощается в образы.


посмотри в подписи ссылку "Деморолик", там четвёртый ролик.

----------


## olgaring

Переодевать или не переодевать гостей? Очень спорный вопрос ... я провожу и с костюмами и без ... но хочу отметить , что видео с костюмами выигрывает , его намного интереснее смотреть ... пройдёт время , многое из того , что было сказано и сделано на юбилее ( например) забудется , а образы ( костюмы) помнятся дольше ... Другой вопрос какого качества эти самые парики , костюмы ...  если это какие-то тряпочки , то лучше стендап ......

----------


## Piston

*olgaring*,
Я благодаря вашему сообщению впервые в жизни нашёл положительную сторону в передевании!. Спасибо! меня тронуло!
А на счёт качества вы 1000 раз правы!

----------


## snezanabaid

> http://*********ru/990980.jpg -тока не смейтесь сильно.


Мне не смешно. Ну раз Вы себя в ЭТОМ нашли ,то значит Вам так и работать. :smile:

----------


## Krokus

> Переодевать или не переодевать гостей? Очень спорный вопрос ... я провожу и с костюмами и без ...


Солидарна полностью, всё имеет право на существование...Высокий профессионализм- работать " с голыми руками"! Преклоняюсь! Но согласитесь, что национальные костюмы, например, очень украшают праздник, хорошие костюмы... Иногда достаточно вплести в праздник только национальный танец, а иногда выстроить сценку, номер... Я живу в Германии, здесь очень много людей из Казахстана, Киргизии и Таджикистана. Российские немцы, жившие в этих странах, настолько впитали в себя культуру Средней Азии, столкнувшись с этим когда то впервые была просто поражена ! А с каким азартом они танцуют национальные танцы, делают это красиво, охотнее всего танцуют мужчины ! Особенно люди, жившие в Таджикистане...  Не приходиться даже беспокоиться о костюмах, почти  всегда есть в этих семьях настоящие национальные костюмы или их атрибуты... После нескольких праздников мне и самой  по душе стала  такая заводная и красивая музыка. Думаю, что использовать этот пласт национальной культуры вполне можно и на российских и украинских праздниках... это просто интересно и зрелищно... Выставляю такой  "таджикский" кусочек праздника. Юбилей 60 лет, юбиляр пасечник...жил в Чкаловске... немного пафосно, но в ностальгическом блоке воспоминаний о прошлом чуть чуть советского не помешало...
Поздравление таджичек.
Ведущая:
Друзья, все вы знаете, что долгие годы наш юбиляр жил  в Средней Азии. Александр,
 скажи как долго не был ты в Таджикистане? Говорят, что это райская страна.Это правда?
Там в зелени аллей приятная прохлада  спасала нас всегда.
И кисти винограда свисали у беседки во дворе...
Где мы с тобою даже в декабре могли сидеть., не  чувствуя мороза!
Где снег лишь дня на 3, а солнце- навсегда!
На зелёном, на базаре
Где всех вкусностей не счесть
Ты поймёшь, что рай он близко!
Где-то очень близко есть!
Александр! 9 сентября- день независимости Таджикистана, а 15- ваш Д Р!  По случаю вашего юбилея сам президент Эмомали Рахмон прислал подарок!  Встречайте гостей из Таджикистана!
Под таджикскую муз. входят гостьи
1 таджичка:На белом свете есть город нашей мечты
Там вокруг горы и зеленеют сады!
Вместе: Это наш город-
Чкаловск любимый наш!
2 таджичка: В брызгах фонтанов играет солнечный свет,
Чаши тюльпанов нежны как горный рассвет!
Вместе: Это наш город
Чкаловск любимый наш!
3 таджичка:Купол небесный сияет как лазурит
В бархате ночи россыпь алмазов блестит!
Вместе: Это наш город
Чкаловск любимый наш!
1 таджичка:Президент Таджикистана приказал в честь 60-летия юбиляра переименовать главную улицу Чкаловска в улицу имени Александра Райш на срок с 15 по 20 сентября2008 года.
2 таджичка:  В честь юбилея таджикским правительством юбиляр награждается халатом!
Эмомали Рахмон дарит со своего плеча этот халат! Примерь! Подарок действителен только на 20 сентября!
3 таджичка: Восток- дело тонкое, Санёк!
1 таджичка: 60- ещё не веха, что б позиции сдавать!
Потому во всём успеха мы хотели б пожелать!
2 таджичка: Ты в рассвете сил мужчина, сил пока не занимать!
Так что тебе ещё вершины штурмовать и штурмовать!
3 таджичка: Чтобы быть всегда вам в форме, так спортсмены говорят,
Что б здоровье было в норме,крепкий ум и зоркий взгляд
1 таджичка: Ешь медку побольше, Саша! (вручает коллекцию разных сортов мёда)
2 таджичка: Вспоминай Таджикистан!
3 таджичка: Пусть жизнь медовой будет  чашей!
Вместе: А с нами потанцуй, султан! Таджички вместе с юбиляром танцуют.
  Предвидя вопросы,скажу сразу,  что стихи  читают наизусть ( бумажка, которая не нравиться всем и мне тоже всё же в руках... от волнения  и выпитого бояться забыть слова....) Часть стихотворных строчек с форума - спасибо огромное!  Есть ещё один таджикский  вариант выкупа жениха для серебряной свадьбы по мотивам "Наша Раша". У нас  ночь... что то хочется спать... выставлю завтра... Всем добра и удачи!

----------


## Анатольевна

> сказка о том,как Катю Пушкаеву замуж оттдавали


Товарищи, а почему сразу все решили, что главное действующее лицо - реальная невеста?
Я поняла, что все персонажи - ряженые.
У меня был номер, навеянный "Экс ББ" - "Как хотела меня мать", на второй день перед сором выпускала.
А подводка была совершенно не унижающая честь и достоинство настоящей невесты - дескать, Юлечка (Олечка, Танечка) - всем взяла: и умом, и красотой, и статью, и супруга-то она нашла замечательного! Но не всем так в жизни везёт... И шёл этот номер.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

Это не моё, взято из журнала ЧРГ. Спасибо автору пользуюсь часто, не полной версией. многое срезаю т.к. полный вариант затянут
ПОКУКУЙ КУКУШЕЧКА
Необходимо попросить всех гостей вместе изобразить кукушку. В последнем случае ведущий по ходу чтения текста показывает на пальцах, сколько раз необходимо сказать КУ-КУ.
Сколько лет осталось за плечами, 
Мы сейчас не будем вспоминать.
Интересно, сколько в ногу вместе снами
Будете и дальше вы шагать?

Каждым летом громко раздается
В русском поле бодрое КУ-КУ.
И таким вопросом каждый задается:
Сколько же еще я проживу?

И сегодня из большого леса 
Прилетела вестница судьбы.
Приоткроет тайны нам  завесу
Юбиляр, кукушку ты спроси:
«Кукушка, кукушка, сколько еще  мне жить?»

Юбиляр повторяет эти слова за ведущим.
А теперь гостей мы всех попросим
Дружно с юбиляром посчитать
Сколько же кукушка напророчит
Дней рожденья праздновать опять?

Только наша птичка не простая
И годам у ней особый счет.
По десяткам вестница считает
И в десятках будет наш отсчет.


Пусть годы приумножат красоту
Все сохраните: счастье, доброту.
И вторит нам кукушечка в лесу
Коронное свое: КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ.

Сколько раз казался свет немилым!
Сколько раз шептал «Я не могу!»
Но опять вдруг появлялись  силы,
И в лесу вновь слышалось КУ-КУ

А порой ведь мысли озаряют:
«Черт возьми! Я счастливо живу!»
И опять кукушка повторяет
Вам КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ,КУ-КУ!

Иногда мыслишка посещает:
Я одежду новую куплю!
И опять кукушка одобряет
И кричит КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ

Сколько раз не ладилась работа,
Сколько ты твердил: «Ну не хочу!
Я решать рабочие вопросы»,-
Но решал, и слышал вновь КУ-КУ.

Глядя на танцующих артистов,
Думаешь «Не хуже я пляшу»
Подтверждает из лесу солистка
Свое верное КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ

И друзья вас всюду окружают
И за вас  любого гнут в дугу
В этом им кукушка помогает
Все кричит КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ, КУ-КУ.

Всякий раз, уставши от работы
Думаешь «На море я хочу!»
А кукушка вторит беззаботно
Из лесу привычное КУ-КУ!

И до сих пор вы за детей в ответе,
Вам так тепло в семейном их кругу,
Счастливый из счастливейших на свете
Для вас опять звучит КУ-КУ,КУ-КУ.

На другой умчавшись юбилей
Вот уже кукушка замолчала
Путь ваш долог очень и далек
Много лет она накуковала!

Так поднимем дружно мы бокалы
За такой прекрасный длинный путь.
Пусть в нем солнца – много, ветра – мало.
Пусть его не омрачает грусть!

За длинный жизненный путь юбиляра!

----------


## shoymama

> Товарищи, а почему сразу все решили, что главное действующее лицо - реальная невеста?
> Я поняла, что все персонажи - ряженые.


 А я вот и не врубилась. Представила, как невеста ёрзает, примеривая ситуацию на себя... [img]http://s15.******info/c6ed80e7e3d162bca7d42eb9a941b19c.gif[/img]

----------


## slava70

Слава,-не смейтесь сильно-это невозможно сделать.Одно могу сказать-вы без комплексов молодой человек.Самое большое ,что я могу сделать-переодеться в клоуна![/QUOTE]


Просто я считаю -что если ты вышел к публике тамада ты, ведущий, конферансье неважно в первую очередь ты артист. А артистам позволено немного больше чем зрителям. И контраст когда я веду мероприятие в дорогом красивом костюме, а уже через минуту я в образе обычно вызывает у людей восторг.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> посмотри в подписи ссылку "Деморолик", там четвёртый ролик.


Посмотрел молодечеки, понравился ход работы ведщего на видео, с вашего позволения воспользуюсь. А по поводу переодевания гостей, согласен что в определенных ситуациях это может быть оправданно все зависит от конкретной ситуации.  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> http://*********ru/990980.jpg -тока не смейтесь сильно.


:eek: Смеяться было негде! Я плакаль....
Слава, выкинь эту фотку, этот образ... артистам, конечно много дозволено- но, никто не запрещает им расти... вырастай давай из памперсов - это дешевка!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Слава,молодец!Надо все пробовать!Конечно не во всякой компании пойдет, но вообще прикольно.Во всяком случае веселее это смотреть ,чем слушать какую-нибудь "хрень-кричалку".Действительно вам мужикам больше в этом плане повезло.А вот мы,женщины,сами такого не сможем и поэтому вынуждены немного "изголяться"над гостями.Но ведь на ИХ празднике ,и мы то организовываем , а они веселяться.Дерзай!

----------


## Krokus

Надеюсь, что кому то пригодиться... Делала по просьбе заказчика... вернее по просьбе их друзей, которые желали пошалить на празднике...

Гости из Средней  Азии.  Воровство жениха на серебряной свадьбе.

Ведущая:  Друзья, прошу внимания! Нас всех ожидают весёлые моменты! Итак , для этой игры нам нужна невеста и жених! Наши серебряные юбиляры! Оля, а  где Володя? Поищите Володю! Как его нигде нет?  Как пропал? Ничего не понимаю! Серебряного жениха украли!!!
Звучит песня- «плач невесты»(Буланова «Плачу»)
Следом звучит  задорная  азиатская мелодия и входит группа таджиков, на садовой  тележке везут Володю,
таджики  танцуют.Останавливаются, Володя сидит в тележке, рядом 2 таджика.(охраняют)
Рустам :Ассалом у алейкум! Нахзмишумо? Ахволантон чи  х ел?
Шахсанам:  Рустам сказал здравствуйте, как дела, как поживаете?А эта Равшан и Джумшут, 
Мой имя Шахсанам, это мой подруг Нодира и Шахноза. Всем пиривет!
Рустам:  Уважаемые, ви не падумайте что пльохо мА! Жених ваша украли ми! Очень на нада!
Пащему нада? Говори, Нодира!
Нодира: Секаса очень на не хватает…
Рустам: Нодира, не про секаса… сейчас нада наша историй рассказаль!
Нодира: Секаса очень на не хватает…
Рустам: Шайтана мА!  Молчи, Нодира! Шахноза скажи ты!
Шахноза: Ми раньша жиль в самый льючший страна Раша и висе нам завидовали, висе в Таджикистон. Тама ми делаль  евроремонт. Сичас наша бригад делать таджик ремонт   в Германия.А нацяльника у нас нет сосем пльохо мА без нацяльника мА! Очень на нада!
Нодира: Секаса очень на не хватает!
Рустам: Шайтана мА! Секаса-секаса!  Без нацяльника полный бизнец!Равшан говорильа мА 
Поколодник(подоконник) вровень мА, Джамшут немного выпирать или чтобы вровень выпирать мА! Шайтана мА! Был бы нацяльник, он бы сказаль как нада!
Шахноза:  Под окошком стояли мА, слюшали мА, какой хороший человек мА, настоящий нацяльнике! Крыша может положить, руки золотой, нацяльнике! Шайтан попутал, крали ми!
Шахсанам: Потом русский женщин так плакаль, так пльакаль. Я сказаль- поварачивай тачка!
Вот даём назад! Но просто назад нельзя, пясот рублей не нада- выкуп давай! Заданий выполняй!
Задание первое: написать попами цифру 25 
Задание второе:  изобразить езду на крутом автомобиле под «Чёрный бумер» на узбекском языке
Задание третье: изобразить хор мартовских котов( промяукать песню) усатые мужчины с бантиками на шее 4-6 человек
Задание четвёртое: игра на вооброжаемых гитарах (Под Металику)
Задание пятое: Станцевать таджикский танец с гостями
Шахноза: Отлично заданий выполняли! Весёлый свадьба!
Нодира: Секаса очень на не хватает!
Рустам: Иди сюда невеста мА! Садись тачка кататься будем!(катают на тачке жениха с невестой)
Рустам: А сейчас наш подарка – сладкий как девушка, сочный и ароматный арбуз из Таджикистон!
Звучит таджикская музыка, женщины вносят поднос с арбузом и дыней,одна женщина подаёт нож, торжественно разрезается  арбуз » таджики»  угощают гостей арбузом и дыней…

----------


## Инна Р.

*Матильда 1967*,
 Матильда! Пампесы на мужские и женские вроде не делятся!
А если делятся - так и женские продаются! Пробовать надо все!
ПРОБУЙТЕ СМЕЛО! :flower:

----------


## Krokus

Девочки и мальчики! Чёт уже Славика жалко, заклевали парня! Посмотрите лучше как он хорош в образе клоуна, да и милиционер тоже ничего! Он уже , думаю, всё понял и сам... Слав, если тебе так дорог этот образ, то прими дельное предложение Ирины( Ветер намерений) и одень каки нибудь симатишные штанишки... будет смотреться эстетичнее. А памперсы и накладная грудь прочно вошли в список пошлых вещей на празднике... хотя... куда ни глянь- везде она" милая"! Главное не обижайся! Народ здесь добрый! :Aga:

----------


## slava70

> Девочки и мальчики! Чёт уже Славика жалко, заклевали парня! Посмотрите лучше как он хорош в образе клоуна, да и милиционер тоже ничего! Он уже , думаю, всё понял и сам... Слав, если тебе так дорог этот образ, то прими дельное предложение Ирины( Ветер намерений) и одень каки нибудь симатишные штанишки... будет смотреться эстетичнее. А памперсы и накладная грудь прочно вошли в список пошлых вещей на празднике... хотя... куда ни глянь- везде она" милая"! Главное не обижайся! Народ здесь добрый!


Да я же написал что фото 3-х летней давности и сейчас не памперс и штанишки. Да я и не обижаюсь мы ведь для того здесь собрались подсказать друг другу как лучше. :smile:

----------


## skomorox

> и сейчас не памперс и штанишки.


а что сейчас?  :Vah: 
Или ты этот образ малыша совсем выкинул из своего репертуара?:rolleyes:

----------


## Анжелла

> Чёт уже Славика жалко, заклевали парня!


НЕт, не жалко! НЕ клевали! ПОдсказали, взгляд со стороны. Ведь мы для того тут и собрались. ПРосто если Слава нормально воспримит все, то у него вырастит ценник на праздник очень высоко. Обрати внимание, со злостью никто ничего не сказал, потому что Слава парень толковый, видно, что талантливый. И поверь, что вот лично меня зацепил. И я рада, что Слава опять с нами. :Ok:

----------


## slava70

> а что сейчас? 
> Или ты этот образ малыша совсем выкинул из своего репертуара?:rolleyes:


Нет успешно эксплуатирую образ :Ok:   Не могу чета в инет выгрузить фото. Хотел показать остальные образы. Ладно в следующий раз:smile:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ну конечно памперсы на мужские и женские не делятся.Я просто не представляю женщину в этом образе.А пробовать надо ВСЁ!И нечего бояться иногда быть где-то даже смешной.НО еще раз акцентирую, что смотря где и с кем.То бишь в какой компании.Кто-то в образе бабочки,цыганки,бабки-ёжки...а кто-то вот в таком.У меня на свадьбе выходит холостая жизнь жениха в платье черном,естественно мужика переодеваю.Пою песню под"Погода в доме"слова переделанные.А затем выходит "друг" невесты с которым она якобы в детстве дружила,в дет сад вместе ходили и т.д. и т. п.Так вот на нем чепчик,соска на шее,штанишки а под ними памперс.И он буд-то бы поет (но поет на самом деле мой музыкант) тоже переделанную на мелодию"бель".И в последнем куплете он приспускает штанишки и показывает памперс.(там по словам песни такой смысл)Ничего, людям нравится, смеются.

----------


## коломбина

> тока не смейтесь сильно.


Если бы такой ПУПСИК полез мне на руки, я бы не сдержалась, послала бы... ИМХО

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Посмотрите на Полунина, сколько ему лет и он до сих пор самый знаменитый в мире клоун.


У него имя, и он  делает всё, чтобы его не потерять. Но такого голого пупсика я бы ему не простила. Полунин своими репризами, скорее с нас срывает "одежду", а не раздевается сам. чтобы рассмешить. Извини, я не со зла, это мое мнение.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ничего, людям нравится, смеются.
> Матильда 1967 вне форума Сообщить модератору об этом сообщении


Да, чем примитивнее - тем больше смеются люди... парадокс! Вот принесите на праздник ведро с г...м и облейтесь - они тоже  сначала засмеются... потом заругают - когда запах оценят...

Мне недавно сказали на одной свадьбе такой комплим ( и я поняла, что он много стоит!): У вас нет дешевки, все что вы делаете - дорого и классно! .... вот к такой оценке нам всем нужно стремиться, поднимаясь на ступенечку выше каждый раз, когда вместо памперса решаемся на что то более трудное, но достойное!

----------


## юрик71

*slava70*,
Не обращай внимания, выставляй свои фото.  
Это же твои наработки, кто-то примет их, кто-то нет, главное ты же делишься ими от сердца! Хочу также заметить, что есть на форуме такой парадокс, раньше, когда была тема Игры, которые не следует проводить, некоторые наоборот принимали такие игры, которые действительно НЕЛЬЗЯ БЫЛО ПРОВОДИТЬ! ИМХО

----------


## Piston

я рад что у обитателей форума заняло всего полторы страницы обсуждений что бы доказать что, "на вкус и цвет..." :smile:

----------


## Курица

> Хочу также заметить, что есть на форуме такой парадокс, раньше, когда была* тема Игры, которые не следует проводить*, некоторые наоборот принимали такие игры, которые действительно НЕЛЬЗЯ БЫЛО ПРОВОДИТЬ!


Почему *БЫЛА?*??
_Эта темка есть, здравствует, и -читаема!!_
Именно потому, что  


> "на вкус и цвет..."


Милости просим сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048

----------


## Piston

*Курица*,
 к сожалению мне она ещё не доступна и невидима

----------


## Матильда 1967

О,господи,да что ж вы так взъелись то на меня.Ну поддержала я парнишку,ну действительно делаю на свадьбах то,о чем написала.Каждому свое.Для того я и здесь чтобы высказывать свои мысли и УЧИТЬСЯ у великих(это правда) например у таких как Татьяна (курица) и Света из Тольятти.Всех к сожалению не перечислишь.И не надо такого сарказма.Все, враг народа я?Я же не утверждаю ,что права на 100%.Может действительно что-то не так делаю.Но какие наши годы,исправимся.И не поняла почему это я вне форума?В связи с чем?Не понятно совсем.Если высказываешь согласие с ВЕЛИКИМИ ЁЖИКАМИ -то оставайся?А если свои мысли_то на х...р?

----------


## юрик71

*Курица*,
что-то далеко ее засунули, честно- не нашел вначале.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Матильда 1967*,



> .И не поняла почему это я вне форума?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Насчёт "вне форума" - скорей всего, Инна случайно вместе с твоим ником скопировала и другие надписи. Т. е., когда наводишь курсор на кружочек под ником, если он серый, пишется - Матильда вне форума, если зелёный - Матильда на форуме. А рядом треугольник с восклицательным знаком - наводишь на него - и высвечивается: "Сообщить модератору..."
В спешке так бывает, но это совершенно не означает, что "ВЕЛИКИЕ ЁЖИКИ" пожаловались модерам и выкинули тебя с форума! А просто - когда Ежик писала тебе ответ, тебя на форуме не было! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Да, чем примитивнее - тем больше смеются люди... парадокс! Вот принесите на праздник ведро с г...м и облейтесь - они тоже сначала засмеются... потом заругают - когда запах оценят...
> 
> Мне недавно сказали на одной свадьбе такой комплим ( и я поняла, что он много стоит!): У вас нет дешевки, все что вы делаете - дорого и классно! .... вот к такой оценке нам всем нужно стремиться, поднимаясь на ступенечку выше каждый раз, когда вместо памперса решаемся на что то более трудное, но достойное!


Инна, спасибо.Согласна целиком и полностью. Сама ,правда не мне судить, стремлюсь подниматься выше.Очень стремлюсь Но не понимаю народ- "ест" всё,лишь бы подешевле. Недавно звонит знакомыЙ оператор,его распирает,хочет поделится и прямо кричит в трубку: "Представляешь,тамада,берет памперс,и показывает гостям( там в памперсе не то кетчуп,не то ешё какая хрень) Кто отгадает что внутри памперса,тот получит супер приз...? Гости в недоумении, что же это.Оказывается ,глашатает "уважаемая " тамада,это...БУДУЩИЕ КАКАШКИ НАШИХ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ?????????????? а НАРОД СМЕЕТСЯ! Это что?
У меня сын виде оператор, приходит в пятницу после свадьбы, тоже в шоке,за хибот меня к компьютеру,иди посмотри конкурс. 
"Супер конкурс" Уважаемые форумчане, ваши гениальные идеи ничто по сравнению с этим конкурсом ( я конечно же иронизирую)  Итак сажает трех мужчин на стулья, дамы,поддерживающие этих мужчин выходят к ним и одевают их замысловато, только из своей одежды, представляете, что началось? Но правда разврата не было, слава тебе господи,начали наоборот раздевать мужчин,овощи и фрукты на них вешать. Одному мухчине засунули наполовину очищенный банан ,простите, в гульфик.Но это не самое интересное! Самое интересное дальше.... Тамада садится на стул посеред зала, поднимает подол своего платья по самое здрасти , ногу за ногу и произносит уникальную вещь,а сейчас эти наряженные мужчины, не дотрагиваясь  до меня,должны меня соблазнить.Кто оригинальнее это будет делать, тот и победит. И тут начинается это гениальное действие.Каждый под соответствующую музычку подходит и начинает соблазнять.Вот тут пошел разврат! Во первых все подходили с рюмкой,она не раздумывая, ухлопывала их с маху,профессионально. Потом начинала есть виноград с ушей и др. частей тела. Вытаскивала языком виноград изо рта.Но когда она начала откусывать банан у ентого мухчины из того самого места,я не выдержала.Люди,опомнитесь,остановитесь!
И это не последний ресторан в городе. где работает ета тамада. Народ смеется, в экстазе. Жених и невеста тоже чему то радуются, Но когда я еще узнала, что в этом конкурсе участвовали  родители...... Что это  ? Как это?

----------


## юрик71

> Инна, спасибо.Согласна целиком и полностью. Сама ,правда не мне судить, стремлюсь подниматься выше.Очень стремлюсь Но не понимаю народ- "ест" всё,лишь бы подешевле. Недавно звонит знакомыЙ оператор,его распирает,хочет поделится и прямо кричит в трубку: "Представляешь,тамада,берет памперс,и показывает гостям( там в памперсе не то кетчуп,не то ешё какая хрень) Кто отгадает что внутри памперса,тот получит супер приз...? Гости в недоумении, что же это.Оказывается ,глашатает "уважаемая " тамада,это...БУДУЩИЕ КАКАШКИ НАШИХ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ?????????????? а НАРОД СМЕЕТСЯ! Это что?
> У меня сын виде оператор, приходит в пятницу после свадьбы, тоже в шоке,за хибот меня к компьютеру,иди посмотри конкурс. 
> "Супер конкурс" Уважаемые форумчане, ваши гениальные идеи ничто по сравнению с этим конкурсом ( я конечно же иронизирую)  Итак сажает трех мужчин на стулья, дамы,поддерживающие этих мужчин выходят к ним и одевают их замысловато, только из своей одежды, представляете, что началось? Но правда разврата не было, слава тебе господи,начали наоборот раздевать мужчин,овощи и фрукты на них вешать. Одному мухчине засунули наполовину очищенный банан ,простите, в гульфик.Но это не самое интересное! Самое интересное дальше.... Тамада садится на стул посеред зала, поднимает подол своего платья по самое здрасти , ногу за ногу и произносит уникальную вещь,а сейчас эти наряженные мужчины, не дотрагиваясь  до меня,должны меня соблазнить.Кто оригинальнее это будет делать, тот и победит. И тут начинается это гениальное действие.Каждый под соответствующую музычку подходит и начинает соблазнять.Вот тут пошел разврат! Во первых все подходили с рюмкой,она не раздумывая, ухлопывала их с маху,профессионально. Потом начинала есть виноград с ушей и др. частей тела. Вытаскивала языком виноград изо рта.Но когда она начала откусывать банан у ентого мухчины из того самого места,я не выдержала.Люди,опомнитесь,остановитесь!
> И это не последний ресторан в городе. где работает ета тамада. Народ смеется, в экстазе. Жених и невеста тоже чему то радуются, Но когда я еще узнала, что в этом конкурсе участвовали  родители...... Что это  ? Как это?


ну это конечно перебор всего! :Jopa:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> .Оказывается ,глашатает "уважаемая " тамада,это...БУДУЩИЕ КАКАШКИ НАШИХ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ?????????????? а НАРОД СМЕЕТСЯ! Это что?


Сейчас прочла,простите,недопис...Это будущие какашки детей наших молодоженов.

----------


## Piston

*Любовь-Морковь*,
 И эта проблема присутствует везде!
у нас в городе так же полно таких творческих личностей из-за которых мне стыдно называть себя тамадой. 
А по поводу того что гости радуются и смеются - тут мне кажеться есть ответ. Дело в том что это происходит только с теми кто ещё не видел другого уровня ведения. Те кто видели плюются во время таких великолепных конкурсов как те что описала*Любовь-Морковь*,
Мне кажется в этом и должна быть наша великая цель и наша сила в том, что бы повышать уровень конкурсов, ведения, апарата и т.д. И тогда непрофессионалы уйдут. А пока они только портят имя всей нашей профессии

----------


## vovana

> ть. Одному мухчине засунули наполовину очищенный банан ,простите, в гульфик.Но это не самое интересное! Самое интересное дальше.... Тамада садится на стул посеред зала, поднимает подол своего платья по самое здрасти , ногу за ногу и произносит уникальную вещь,а сейчас эти наряженные мужчины, не дотрагиваясь  до меня,должны меня соблазнить.Кто оригинальнее это будет делать, тот и победит. И тут начинается это гениальное действие.Каждый под соответствующую музычку подходит и начинает соблазнять.Вот тут пошел разврат! Во первых все подходили с рюмкой,она не раздумывая, ухлопывала их с маху,профессионально. Потом начинала есть виноград с ушей и др. частей тела.


Да у нее, наверное, проблемы с мужчинами. :biggrin:Вот и решила, пусть не в постели, пусть на танцполе... но хоть что-нибудь. А вообще жесть. И сколько платят такой тамаде?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И тогда непрофессионалы уйдут


я думаю такие никогда не уйдут, они берут за проведение дешего, а люди иногда кидаются на дешевизну:frown:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Да у нее, наверное, проблемы с мужчинами. Вот и решила, пусть не в постели, пусть на танцполе... но хоть что-нибудь. А вообще жесть. И сколько платят такой тамаде?


Мне бы тоже хотелось узнать, но, судя по тому,ч то дорогой ресторан,недешево.

----------


## vovana

> но, судя по тому,ч то дорогой ресторан,недешево.


Тогда я ничего не понимаю!!!!!!! Может она случайно попала  в этот ресторан?

----------


## Алисочка

> http://*********ru/1044249.jpg- мент прихожу представляюсь полковником Шугайло вызываю молодых и обращаюсь к невесте десакать непорядок транспортное средство (мужа)эксплуатируете а тех.осмотр не прошли.


Наверное, вы говорите о чем-то вроде такого
Инспектор: У меня тоже есть кое-что для юбиляра. 
Справка о прохождении техосмотра транспортного средства – Арапова Алексея Викторовича по случаю 50-летия.
1	Владелец – Арапова Нэля Георгиевна 
2	Год выпуска – 17 мая 1959 года
3	Пробег – 50 лет
4	Место выпуска – п. Нейво-Рудянка, роддом №1, он же единственный в своем роде
5	Грузоподъемность – жена, двое детей, сноха, внук
6	Внешний вид – нервозный, местами овальный, фары не разбиты, кузов не помят
7	Цвет – кофе с молоком, на крыше проблески серебристого металлика
8	Заливная горловина к пиво водке табаку – луженая
9	Двигатель работает ровно, без посторонних шумов, добрый, наполнен любовью
10	Сливная система –  выполняет 2 функции - одну утром, по нужде самого транспортного средства, вторую - вечером, по требованию владелицы – Нэли Георгиевны 
11	Выхлопная система – исправна, содержание сероводорода в пределах ПДК (не допускается заправка двигателя горючим на основе бобовых культур, например, горохом)
12	Ручной тормоз не проверен, владелец к рычагу тормоза никого не подпускает
13	Огнетушитель покупается в ближайшем ларьке, когда горит внутри салона
14	Левый поворотник ни разу не включался
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
1	Состояние транспортного средства – отличное.
2	Со слов владелицы, на нем еще можно ездить и ездить.
Для надежной работы транспортного средства рекомендуется: 
1	Проводить смазку горловины регулярно: по праздникам, после бани, в дни рождения владелицы и т.д. 
2	Жена! Поставила транспортное средство на стоянку, пусть стоит, тяни рычаг ручного тормоза на себя и почаще подлезай под транспортное средство, проверяй работоспособность. 
3	Владелец, помни! Машина любит ласку, чистоту и смазку.

Дата проведения следующего техосмотра – 17 мая 1959 года.

Не помню, где это было найдено, я проводила на дне рождении своего дяди. Это было поздравление от нашей семьи

----------


## Piston

*vovana*,
 и я могу подтвердить что берут такие не дёшево. и даже не близко...
просто законы рыночной экономике и теория поведения покупателя уже не секрет и эти женщины знают, что если гнуть цену, то заказчик считает что это элитная тамада. а потом после мероприятия стесняется сказать что не понравилось - ибо подумают что простолюдин не понял настоящего искусства...

----------


## slava70

> Наверное, вы говорите о чем-то вроде такого
> Инспектор: У меня тоже есть кое-что для юбиляра. 
> Справка о прохождении техосмотра транспортного средства – Арапова Алексея Викторовича по случаю 50-летия.
> 1	Владелец – Арапова Нэля Георгиевна 
> 2	Год выпуска – 17 мая 1959 года
> 3	Пробег – 50 лет
> 4	Место выпуска – п. Нейво-Рудянка, роддом №1, он же единственный в своем роде
> 5	Грузоподъемность – жена, двое детей, сноха, внук
> 6	Внешний вид – нервозный, местами овальный, фары не разбиты, кузов не помят
> ...


Ну да приблизительно так. Ну экспромта добовляю от себя.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

такое поздравление я часто использую.  :Ok:  Выступление матрешек 
Ведущий: 
Гости дорогие! Бейте в ладошки.
К нам на юбилей 
Пришли матрешки.
Ложки деревянные, матрешечки румяные.
Они юбиляра хотят поздравлять, 
Подарок вручить и на ложках сыграть.
Матрешки: Мы принесли Вам бублики, куплены за рублики. 
Первый бублик — за дела!
Второй — что мама родила! 
Третий — что женились и  что детки народились! 
А четвертый — за успех, что присутствует, да не у всех. 
Пятый – он за юбилей! 
А нам за бублики налей! 
Подарок наш не потеряй, на праздник каждый надевай. 
(Каждый бублик - на ленте. Бублики вручают юбиляру.) 

Матрешки: Музыкальный наш презент подарить настал момент. 
(Игра на ложках.) 

Ведущий: Месяц уж глядит в окошко, танцевать пошли матрешки.
Они весь честный народ приглашают в хоровод.

----------


## Krokus

> О,господи,да что ж вы так взъелись то на меня.


Матильда! Не переживай ты так сильно! Всё нормально, это же просто рабочая атмосфера! Ничего личного! А про Ёжика ты зря так.  Я лично с ней не знакома, но с удовольствием читаю всё, что она пишет и человек она добрый, это видно невооружённым глазом, многих поддерживает здесь на форуме... Просто любого нормального человека тошнит от пошлости, к сожалению, здесь на форуме тоже достаточно и "старички" с этим борются, иногда немного резковато, иногда пожурят, иногда за шкирку потрясут... Ты почитай чего Любовь-Морковь написала- господи, хоть бы во сне сегодня не приснилась эта *****графия!!!  Знаешь, смотри на всё философски! Хуже, когда на твои сообщения и мысли вообще нет никакой реакции, уж лучше критика и маленький разнос, чем "а в ответ тишина..."

----------


## Ильич

> Ничего, людям нравится, смеются


Вот именно, НИЧЕГО
Без обид.Я недавно одну тамаду за ухо выводил после того как она на корпоративе моей фирмы провела "У меня в штанишках". Я ей сказал, что то что она делает это ГАДОСТЬ. Аргумент был убийственный - а людям нравится, смеются. Толи я не люди , то ли они нелюди.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Толи я не люди , то ли они нелюди.
> __________________


 Есть игры, которые так и называются "для ТЕСНОЙ компании", их ни в коем случае НЕЛЬЗЯ проводить на корпоративах , свадьбах, юбилеях. Тут уровень должен быть другой, больше интеллигентности что ли, не знаю как правильно назвать,ведущий  прежде всего сам должен вести себя культурно, а вообще всё зависит от человека ,если мне это не приемлемо, то и проводить я такое не буду ,как бы не хвалили эту игру. Я называю такие игры ПЛОСКИЙ ,ПОШЛЫЙ ЮМОР.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Матильда 1967*,
 Ну, Матильда... развела гемогогию... великий ежик...
В профессии я не авторитет - опыта маловато, и совсем не нужно со мной соглашаться... может ты мне во многом нос утрешь, я не против!
Тут дело в другом: эту тему читают новички и многие из них новички в профессии - и давать им вот твой совет: ПРОБОВАТЬ НУЖНО ВСЁ - это слишком безотвественно... хорошо если заплатят за это ВСЕ, хорошо если не побьют, а только выгонят.... да, опытный тамада увидит - где и что можно провести, а вот не опытный может так попасть с вашим советом...
На форуме я давно, это правда - нг короны у меня нету - можно ко мне не прислушиваться, но давая советы помните - что вас читают люди, которые могут к ним прислушаться... да и Славу я по той же причине прокоментировала - что б новички в профессии понимали, что нужног стремиться к более достойному - а ведь так заманчиво просто купить памперс - и успех... или фингал под правый глаз... как повезет... на кого нарвешься...
А если честно - то выставляя сюда ролики или фото даже я, великий ёж... или как там у тебя было, сто раз думаю: сильно позорно или не закидают помидорами???  :Vah:  И ВСЕГДА с благодарностью слушаю критику, потому что именно она, эта критика, позволила мне за 2 года приобрести как минимум уверенность в себе и все, что из этого вытекает - нормальный гонорар, уважительное отношение клиентов и т.д....

----------


## Курица

*Матильда 1967*,



> Для того я и здесь чтобы высказывать свои мысли и УЧИТЬСЯ *у великих*(это правда) например у таких как Татьяна (курица) и Света из Тольятти.Всех к сожалению не перечислишь.


 :056:  Да ты что!!!!Это посто глЮпости! :064: 
 :029:  :029:  :029: 

Матильда, не нужно понимать все буквально! Инна совсем не такой человек, КАК ты ее почувствовала.
Попробуй просто не принимать всё на СВОЙ счет, абстрагируйся!

----------


## skomorox

*Курица*,
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
куда так по голове сильно колотишь? Кто после таких ударов твою голову ВЕЛИКОЙ назовёт?:biggrin:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Переодевать или не переодевать гостей? Очень спорный вопрос ... я провожу и с костюмами и без ... но хочу отметить , что видео с костюмами выигрывает , его намного интереснее смотреть ... пройдёт время , многое из того , что было сказано и сделано на юбилее ( например) забудется , а образы ( костюмы) помнятся дольше ... Другой вопрос какого качества эти самые парики , костюмы ... если это какие-то тряпочки , то лучше стендап ......


Полностью согласна именно поэтому перешиваю весь свой реквизит. Благодаря форуму нашла жатку партьерную(90 руб за метр при ширине 2.8) костюмы из нее получаются яркие , не мнуться и очень легкие. единственное у нас в городе цветовой ряд ограничен. как только сошью костюмы фото выложу. идей полно. времени не хватает.

----------


## коломбина

Рассказ от*Любовь-Морковь*, поверг меня  сначала в шок, потом в смятение, и, как следствие, в тяжкие раздумья по поводу...
 Люди добрые! Что же это такое?
 Иной раз я думаю, что я, точно, какая-то не такая. Это когда при виде очередной пошлятины народ просто ржет, а мне не смешно. Мне, почему-то, грустно  становится. И тогда я думаю, ну ради чего и кого я ломаю голову, чтобы всё красиво было, логично, умно в меру и в меру же весело? Некоторые не заморачиваются, и денежки им легче достаются, это очевидно, безо всякого мозголома. Но я точно знаю, что никогда и ни за что я не опушусь до подобного! Просто хочется видеть себя в зеркале и не стыдиться посмотреть себе в глаза. И я очень рада, что я не одна такая "нетакая". Нас много, давайте бороться с пошлостью и дешевкой!

----------


## Порубовы

> Дело в том что это происходит только с теми кто ещё не видел другого уровня ведения. Те кто видели плюются во время таких великолепных конкурсов как те что описалаЛюбовь-Морковь,


У нас есть клиентка. любимая, постоянная. Уж столько праздников с ней.
Она - зам директора банка.
пригласила нас на свадьбу дочери, после вели много корпоративов банка, её домашние праздники. 
так вот, она видела разные уровни ведения. и требует разные уровни ведения от нас.
_Ребята, сегодня надо душевно, с этими надо пафосно, тут мы безобразничаем, давай по пошлей._
и каждый раз остаются довольны. И каждый раз подходят люди (есть в этой компании пару человек, которые почти на всех праздниках были) - и удивляются, что мы такие разные и каждый раз интересные.
свой стиль - это хорошо.
а нам нравятся разные праздники и разные люди. вот описали эту ведущую, от которой все в шоке. памперс опустим. в дальнейшем  её ошибка - то что она просила СЕБЯ соблазнять. надо было посадить кого-то другой и сидеть в сторонке. 
Всё остальное (и банан в гульфике) - это желание гостей, их решение и их уровень.
Этот конкурс в другой компании мог пройти совсем по другому.

----------


## Piston

При всём моём уважении...*Порубовы*, мне сложно представить ведущего который после хотя-бы года работы может поменять стиль. Мне кажется, что можно менять конкурсы/подводки/тосты/т.д. но не стиль - ибо это сущность тебя как человека а не профессионала. 
При этом я признаю что бывает и люди меняются. и возможно ведущие могут менять стиль ведения со временем - но не так как 


> Ребята, сегодня надо душевно, с этими надо пафосно, тут мы безобразничаем, давай по пошлей.


Это на мой взгляд всего лишь изменение набора конкурсов.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> При всём моём уважении...*Порубовы*, мне сложно представить ведущего который после хотя-бы года работы может поменять стиль. Мне кажется, что можно менять конкурсы/подводки/тосты/т.д. но не стиль - ибо это сущность тебя как человека а не профессионала. 
> При этом я признаю что бывает и люди меняются. и возможно ведущие могут менять стиль ведения со временем - но не так как 
> Это на мой взгляд всего лишь изменение набора конкурсов.


Так здорово это написали, прямо  в точку.Всё верно!!!!!

----------


## Гудимка

> Просто хочется видеть себя в зеркале и не стыдиться посмотреть себе в глаза. И я очень рада, что я не одна такая "нетакая". Нас много, давайте бороться с пошлостью и дешевкой!


Действительно, всё зависит от заказчиков, что они хотят видеть на своём празднике. Я же теперь своим молодожёнам говорю просто:"Пройдёт время, у вас появятся дети, и сядут они посмотреть видеозапись вашей свадьбы, а там..... такое и такое. Очень многие осглашаются, потому что и шутить можно по-разному. Но всё-таки в последнее время действительно, все хотят конкурсы с перчинкой....что делать? а ещё наверняка у всех гости требуют дурацкий стриптиз сидетелей...???!!!! . Я же пытаюсь образумить и сказать, что сие действие можно увидеть на ночных каналах, в стрип-барах и т.д. И знаете, помогает, сразу соглашаются на моё предложение. Выкупали танцем "Яблочко", но опять же не обошлись без костюмов:тельняшки, бескозырки. костюмы украшают праздник, но только красивые, аккуратные, нравятся гостям. А в целом, нужно смотреть по ситуации, по компании, что, и как проводить.

----------


## shoymama

> Рассказ от*Любовь-Морковь*, поверг меня  сначала в шок, потом в смятение, и, как следствие, в тяжкие раздумья по поводу...
>  Люди добрые! Что же это такое?
>  Иной раз я думаю, что я, точно, какая-то не такая. Это когда при виде очередной пошлятины народ просто ржет, а мне не смешно. Мне, почему-то, грустно  становится. И тогда я думаю, ну ради чего и кого я ломаю голову, чтобы всё красиво было, логично, умно в меру и в меру же весело? Некоторые не заморачиваются, и денежки им легче достаются, это очевидно, безо всякого мозголома. Но я точно знаю, что никогда и ни за что я не опушусь до подобного! Просто хочется видеть себя в зеркале и не стыдиться посмотреть себе в глаза. И я очень рада, что я не одна такая "нетакая". Нас много, давайте бороться с пошлостью и дешевкой!


Во-во!!!  Тебя часом, как меня от "Камеди клаб" не воротит? Чую родственную душу  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> всё-таки в последнее время действительно, все хотят конкурсы с перчинкой....что делать?


Есть конкурсы, которые я не провожу вообще... 
На данном этапе говорю открытым текстом,- если вы хотите, чтоб у вас яйца в штанах перекатывали- то вам не ко мне...
Есть же конкурсы, которые провожу, но крайне редко... И если не получается отговорить в процесе подготовки( тоже использую этот ход,- а как вы думаете, вашим будущим детям это понравится смотреть на вашей свадьбе?), то тогда договариваюсь, что *молодые дают мне добро на то, что я меняю конкурсы по своему усмотрению*, а они же оставляют за собой право прямо по ходу свадьбы напомнить о тех конкурсах, которые хотели они...
 Пока все обходилось нормально. То есть и гости довольны ,и молодые счастливы, и весело ,и итересно и интеллигентно...
 А менять свой *стиль* немного можно... На детских праздниках даже нужно... 
На взрослых- сложнее...Более понятно, когда идет работа в образе... Но я, например, ни цыганкой, ни Солохой на свадьбе не выйду... Я все равно остаюсь ведущей определенного уровня и статуса.Той самой, к которой привыкли сотни заказчиков и тысячи гостей...

----------


## Порубовы

> Это на мой взгляд всего лишь изменение набора конкурсов.


это изменение и набора конкурсов и музыкального оформления и  стиля представления тостующего и внешнего вида ведущего. и даже темпа разговора и тембра голоса.

----------


## коломбина

> Во-во!!! Тебя часом, как меня от "Камеди клаб" не воротит? Чую родственную душу


 Про "Камеди клаб" в самое яблочко! А еще "Дом-2" - здесь само понятие "ЛЮБОВЬ" опустили ниже плинтуса. Самое ужасное - молодежь смотрит, восторгается и копирует эти модели поведения! Ух, как я рада единомышленникам на форуме!!!

----------


## Alala

Привет! Я новенькая! (в смысле и форумчанка, и тамада, в общем-то..).
А идея моя и не новенькая, и не старенькая...
Перед мальчиком и девочкой понравилось проводить мне "Пакет" - это вложенные матрешкой конверы, которые надо кому-либо переадресовать.
В конце концов пакет возвращается к молодым, а там лежит моя СОБСТВЕННАЯ наработка - простая зацеопачка-крючечек к сборам на мальчика и девочку:

Бланк-заказ 
на доставку ценного груза

Пол ______________
Рост______________
Вес  ______________
Цвет глаз__________
Сроки поставки_____

Заказчик: __________
Исполнитель:      Аист

При оптовых поставках
 – большие скидки. 

Как-то я не очень-то придавала такой мелочи значения, пока не пришли молодые из компании, в которой вела свадьбу. Им все понравилось и даже не настаивают на поголовном обновлении моих забав, но повторяться не хочется, поэтому и задумась, а как еще интересно к сборам на мальчика-девочку подойти - чтобы не через балталонгию, а через забаву какю-нибудь? 
Может, у вас есть идея, или вы такой ерундой не страдаете?

----------


## optimistka17

> задумась, а как еще интересно к сборам на мальчика-девочку подойти - чтобы не через балталонгию, а через забаву какю-нибудь?


Есть очень старые приемы, которы служили прелюдией к сбору денег...
 Например,заворачиваешь *пустышку* во множество пакетов и этот сверток даешь невесте. Такая же пустышка во множестве пакетов вручается жениху. Просишь молодых развернуть и применить по прямому назначению тот предмет который они обнаружат...
 Разумеется, молодые обнаружив пустышку засовывают её себе в рот... Ты комментируешь типа , ай- я- яй. Неужели вы не знаете, что пустышки предназначены не для взрослых людей, а *для детей*. Вы же должны были отдать ее ,например, своим родственникам, у которых дома остался малыш Ну и все такое в этом же духе.
И после этого переходишь *к гаданию на мальчика- девочку и на сбор денег* Во что собирать- рассказывалось неоднократно. Начиная от пресловутых ползунков, продолжая горшками, куклами. Да и просто чья купюра последней ляжет на поднос, тот и определяет пол будущего первенца...
 Ничего нового я сейчас не написала, но может быть чем-то и помогла...

----------


## Fakir

Даааа!
я смотрю вы здесь только о свадьбах и говорите.
А что мне делать если я веду детские праздники?
Подскажите пожалуйста какую -нибудь новенькую интересненькую игру для разных возрастов. Ну от 4 -х до 14 - ти лет.
И ещё один вопросик:
Где можно качнуть кукольный спектакль в мп3 формате с игрой по ролям на разные голоса? Если кто знает подскажите пожалуйста. Очень, очень, очень нужно.

----------


## Sens

> а как еще интересно к сборам на мальчика-девочку подойти - чтобы не через балталонгию, а через забаву какю-нибудь?


В связи с продолжительными выборами на Украине у меня давненько зрела мысль: сделать подобие прозрачных "скрынек" - урн для голосования. Раздать каждому гостю бюллетень, где указано два кандидата,пусть ставят галочку или плюсик.....короче. все по-настоящему! Потом - открытие урн, подсчет голосов,оглашение результатов ЦИКа.

----------


## optimistka17

> А что мне делать если я веду детские праздники?


 Что делать? Не сидеть в Беседке,а  топать в раздел* Детские праздники*. Там игр и конкурсов уже описано- видимо- невидимо...
 До встречи там...*http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128*

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от коломбина


Про "Камеди клаб" в самое яблочко! А еще "Дом-2" - здесь само понятие "ЛЮБОВЬ" опустили ниже плинтуса. Самое ужасное - молодежь смотрит, восторгается и копирует эти модели поведения! Ух, как я рада единомышленникам на форуме!!!


*

Самое ужасное,не только молодежь это смотрит.Иногда,переключая каналы,попадаю на "камеди"-ведь там сидят достаточно солидные,умные  люди,с престижным образованием и смеются.В каком месте надо смеяться никак не пойму.Мне говорят,что я ничего не понимаю.А по поводу яиц,бананов итд,если гости очень настаивают,чуть ли не с боем(я стараюсь отстаивать свои позиции),просто в микрофон объявляю,что такой-то гость хочет ...итд и отдаю микрофон-проводите и отхожу подальше.

----------


## skomorox

> В каком месте надо смеяться никак не пойму.Мне говорят,что я ничего не понимаю.


А в "Кривом зеркале" тогда - где смеяться? :Ha: 
Комсомольский билет можно уже далеко засунуть...в тумбочку. Расслабтесь и получайте удовольствие. У "Комеди Клаб"  можно многому поучится.:tongue:

----------


## Инна Р.

> гости требуют дурацкий стриптиз сидетелей...???!!!!


Прекрасную альтернативу дурацкому стриптизу можно найти, например двести раз описанные резинки ( как подвязка невесты, только размерчик широкий, что б человек мог ее напялить на туловище. Белые, красивые, нарядные - " Эротический танец" - достаете резинки и просите станцевать с этой штучкой эротический танец... под ту же стриптизную музыку - получается здорово и не пошло, и ржут уже в тот момент, когда достаешь первую резинку!
Костюмированные игры(если костюмы одеты ПОВЕРХ своей одежды): в конце любой такой игры можно объявить: снимать костюмы будем красиво, по одному, под соотвествующую музыку, и закидайте меня костюмами... включаешь ту же стрипмузыку - и массовый стриптиз в рамках приличия, неожиданный, а потому интересный - состоялся! Да альтернативы полно - надо только ставить себе цель, найти достойную и главное Более интресную замену!:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> Самое ужасное,не только молодежь это смотрит.


Я смотрю всегда когда могу. И не считаю это преступлением! Там есть что посмотреть. НЕ говорю, что я использую их шутки и приколы в своих вечерах, но там можно что то взять в работу. Еще раз говорю, не надо говорить, что вас воротит от ******и, все ее смотрят, а заниматься сексом в той или иной позе-это дело каждого. О чем вы вообще, правда не понимаю? На днях смотрели Камеди вумен, тут же созвонились с Черникой, очень интересные идеи там и высказывания, выводы на конкурсы. Вы не воротите нос, а сядьте и посмотрите. Но если конечно воротит, то не начинайте.

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от skomorox


А в "Кривом зеркале" тогда - где смеяться?
Комсомольский билет можно уже далеко засунуть...в тумбочку. Расслабтесь и получайте удовольствие. У "Комеди Клаб"  можно многому поучится.:tongue:


*

Я высказала свою точку зрения.В "Кривом зеркале " деликатнее все.Хотя и читаю на ночь "Наша Russia",только из-за подводок к городам,даже не пожалела денег на книгу.А так же беру на свадьбы (не всегда) момент из "Камеди Клаб"  -"Разговор на лавочке",но в сокрощенном варианте(заставка,а потом песенное поздравление деда и бабки,всем нравится).Меня здесь протянули из-за самого невинного слова  на этих передачах......,а там.....
Может кому-то пригодится,а может опять "протянут",но все равно это не мое,может быть это надо смотреть не так как я ,"наскоками",не знаю.Меня не воротит,просто не понимаю,слишком уж откровенно.

http://files.mail.ru/8CONM6

----------


## Порубовы

> Где можно качнуть кукольный спектакль в мп3 формате с игрой по ролям на разные голоса? Если кто знает подскажите пожалуйста. Очень, очень, очень нужно.


http://*******/forum/viewforum.php?f=490 - качайте на здоровье! море аудио сказок, аудио спектаклей с профессиональными актёрами.
звёздочки заменить на *tor rents.ru* - и без пробелов

----------


## shoymama

А меня все равно воротит. И я не стесняюсь об этом говорить. Дочка смотрит, я подсматриваю - именно подсмтриваю - приемчики. Но сами тексты меня просто бесят. Кресла мне еще там нравятся...
 Ирин-Скоморох! А ты точно сказала! :Ok:  Он у меня именно в тумбочке и лежит. Буду правнуков пугать тенью коммунизма  

Кстати, я ведь и не пишу нигде, что Камеди - это плохо. Я говорю о том, что именно МЕНЯ от него воротит. Ну так я и сыр с плесенью не ем... не нра!

----------


## Анжелла

> Дочка смотрит, я подсматриваю - именно подсмтриваю - приемчики. Но сами тексты меня просто бесят.


Вот я и говорю. Вот бывало смотришь работу какого-нибудь ведущего и тебе не нравиться как он говорит и общается, но нравиться, что он умеет импровизировать и ты просто учишься у него этому, а то что тебе не нравиться, то не берешь, просто отсеиваешь как ненужное. Я все время говорю, помните как в рекламе " Я ВВК! Читаю все!" И только, то что мне подходит беру для себя, но смотрю все.  :Aga:

----------


## slava70

Во как бурно разраслась тема насчет пошлятины. Лично я, всегда при встрече говорю и так и делаю в принципе. На вашем празднике не будет никаких конкурсов натипа перекатывания яиц из одной штанины в другую и т.д. Стараюсь все конкурсы подбирать именно что-бы было не пошло и цивильно. Ну вроде за несколько лет не было жалоб. Стараюсь после свадьбы обязательно пообщатся с заказчиком что-бы узнать плюсы и минусы моей работы. И соответственно делаю выводы.

----------


## Алисочка

Сторожилы форума, подскажите куда лучше выложить сценарий конкурса-шоу красоты в ВУЗе:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сторожилы форума, подскажите куда лучше выложить сценарий конкурса-шоу красоты в ВУЗе


Алиса, если это твое, то можно и в этой теме...

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ну ,ладно.Думаю , что тему "избиения" меня любимой проехали.А вот я букально вчера была на юбилее.Расскажу о нем немного.Конкурсы были такие:гости встали в круг в середине гость с завязанными глазами,на руки ему надели рукавицы(которыми на кухне мы дома чайник горячий снимаем с плиты,плотные,толстые).Все под веселую музыку ,взявшись за руки,двигаются по кругу.Мелодия останавливается,и вот этот "водящий"должен угадать -кто перед ним.Можно ощупывать,обнюхивать...Угадал,тот кого угадывали становится водящим.И опять все повторяется.Так вот как вам всем этот конкурс?Пошло?Ну еще был старенький конкурс ,когда мужчины прячут заначку,а жёны потом ищут.Азнаете,что мне больше всего не понравилось-то что она(ведущая)всё читала с книги.Реально,в руках книга и она оттуда зачитывала стихи.Это лучше ,чем памперсы?Честно понимаю конечно , что не надо сравнивать,но просто представила,что вышел бы Слава в каком-нибудь костюме вот это было бы здорово.Прошло все на этом юбилее... , ну не сказать что бы грустно,просто народ собрался позитивный,но как-то... как на собрании что ли.Ведущая попросила купить призы на все буквы алфавита 33 штуки.И вот мы отгадывали какой же приз на очередную букву.Ерунда какая-то.Все подвыпили,мозги не работают(почти),а тут она с угадайками своими.Сижу,читаю что написала и сама не пойму что хотела сказать?Наверное то , что скучные стихи(да ещё по книге)все-таки  :Jopa: Вот блин масло маслянистое написала.Ругайте!Буду закаляться.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Вот блин масло маслянистое написала.Ругайте!Буду закаляться.


Да ругать то зачем ,просто сделай для себя выводы и вынеси урок из того что видела, вот и всё.:wink:

----------


## Анжелла

> Ну ,ладно.Думаю , что тему "избиения" меня любимой проехали.





> Вот блин масло маслянистое написала.Ругайте!Буду закаляться.


Матильда! Я не заметила, что на тебя кто то ругался. Что ты так боишься? Тут каждый высказывает свою точку зрения. 
У меня 22 января Ди был на свадьбе у родного брата жены, понятно, что ведущей была не я. И когда он пришел и показал мне запись с сотового, где бабушки жениха 60 с лишним лет с дедом танцевали стриптиз, там все ржали и он был даволен. Они просто развлекали себя сами как могли. Миша вообще мне говорит, когда пришла тамада и все началось вроде как и должно быть, а потом тамада просто ничего не делала, а просто читала тосты и говорила, давайте выпьем, они и веселили себя сами как могли. ПОтому что -это праздник! А наша задача сделать этот праздник не таким пошлым и незабываемым. Для этого мы тут все и находимся. :Aga:

----------


## Piston

> показал мне запись с сотового, где бабушки жениха 60 с лишним лет с дедом танцевали стриптиз,


жесть!!!! Но с другой стороны мой огромный респект что в такомвозрасте так умеют развлекаться

----------


## vovana

Только что на одноклассниках прислали

Однажды Февральская Кошка варила на кухне компот,
Как вдруг заявился небритый, но ласковый Мартовский Кот.
Принес он флакон валерьянки и свеженькой мышки кусок
Растаяла Кошка, услышав, призывный его голосок.
Пришельца она отогрела, «стопарь» молока налила,
И сбросив халат полосатый, всю девичью страсть отдала.
От этой негаданной ласки наш котик слегка ошалел,
Он выкатил серые глазки, расправил усы и запел.
А Кошка ? Чуть носик припудрив, покинула резво кровать,
Уселась с «котярой» на крыше и стала ему подпевать.
Уже потянулся из кухонь съестных ароматов букет,
Но долго ещё раздавался весенний кошачий дуэт.

С тех пор в этот день милым дамам, оттенков любых и мастей
Приносят мужчины подарки на нашей планете, на всей.
К чему этот стих неумелый ? Домыслит любой идиот,
Что к Празднику лучшим подарком является Мартовский Кот.

----------


## skomorox

> огромный респект что в такомвозрасте так умеют развлекаться


блин, 60 лет - это же не старость!!!! Ты выглядишь и ведёшь себя так, как чувствуешь. 
Я вела недавно юбилей 60 лет женщине, так она на каждое зачитывание стишков из открыток гостей, где упоминалась цифра 60 и пожелания долгих лет жизни - так морщилась, и я видела, как ей это было неприятно, что я просто в микрофон сказала: "А давайте, гости дорогие, поздравим именинницу просто от души и своими словами, и совсем неважно упоминать, сколько ей сегодня лет. Главное, что мы её любим!".  Именинница взглянула на меня с благодарностью, что я прекратила этот поток стишков из интернета, где обязательно будет цифра! Зачем людям лишний раз напоминать о том, о чём они и без нас прекрасно помнят? А на танцполе, как она отрывалась.... А доченька её сидела на  :Jopa:  в три раза больше, чем мама в 60 лет!
Так, что - для кого-то 60 лет - это ещё очень даже не старый возраст. У многих - только жизнь свободной начинается, после того, как дети с шеи слезли. Они только и начинают в 60 лет для себя жить.

----------


## Алисочка

> Азнаете,что мне больше всего не понравилось-то что она(ведущая)всё читала с книги.Реально,в руках книга и она оттуда зачитывала стихи.


Вот это действительно экстрим-шоу:eek:

----------


## Инна Р.

> мне больше всего не понравилось-то что она(ведущая)всё читала с книги.Реально,в руках книга и она оттуда зачитывала стихи.Это лучше ,чем памперсы?Честно понимаю конечно , что не надо сравнивать,но просто представила,что вышел бы Слава в каком-нибудь костюме вот это было бы здорово.Прошло все на этом юбилее... , ну не сказать что бы грустно,просто народ собрался позитивный,но как-то... как на собрании что ли.Ведущая попросила купить призы на все буквы алфавита 33 штуки.


Вот тут я с тобой полностью согласна! И про занудные стихи и про зачитывание по книге-бумажке-планшетке и про длительность игры - 33 приза... это жесть! 
Я всегда строю программу так,что одноплановое развлечение не должно быть больше 4 минут (щдаже если это первый свадебный танец )... это предел, разноплановые в рамках блока - 11 минут, и одно конкретное задание не  больше 1 минуты 40 секунд... Не т ничего скучнее, чем затянутые моменты, будь они романтичные или веселые... 
А сказать ты, Матильда, наверное хотела - что много в нашем деле тонкостей...  :Aga:

----------


## Алисочка

*СЦЕНАРИЙ
                               КОНКУРСА-ШОУ «Мисс НГТИ-2007»*НГТИ – Новоуральский государственный технологический институт

_Фанфары_

*Шут:* Внимание! Внимание! Дамы и господа, Сеньоры и Сеньориты, Мадам и Месье, Судари и Сударыни, а также студенты и несравненные студентки  Великого Королевства НГТИ! Указ его величества Короля:
«Его Величество Король задумал провести смотрины самых красивых, самых умных, самых очаровательных девушек-студенток Королевства YUNB с целью выявления таковых, их всеобщего испытания красоты, ума, таланта, и награждения лучших из лучших королевскими подарками 
а самой выдающейся красавице Король подарит титул «Мисс Королевства НГТИ! и корону! И посему, именем Короля объявляю конкурс открытым.»

_Открывается занавес, на сцене появляется Гортензия_

*Гортензия:* Товарищи! Товарищи! Есть здесь кто-нибудь? Люди! Аууу! 
А вот и вы. У меня для вас прекраснейше известие! Ура! Наконец-то! Король и его сын ищут принцессу – наследницу несметных интеллектуальных, и не только интеллектуальных, сокровищ. Короче, наследницу! А что? параметры у меня то что надо. Ножки 90, голова 60, ручки 90. вот она моя судьба! Я самая-самая! Ток, срочно нужно привести себя в порядок.
*Жавотта:* Ах, вот ты где Гортензия. Вечно ты путаешься у меня под ногами! Ты как бельмо на глазу! Как ты мне надоела! Кстати, можешь меня поздравить!
*Гортензия*: Поздравляю!
*Жавотта*: Спасибо сестренка! Я прошла кастинг на «Мисс НГТИ!»
*Гортензия*: Тыыыыыыыыы!
*Жавотта*: Ну, да я. Правда я прошла мимо.
*Гортензия*: Ааааааа, ну понятно
*Жавотта*: Ну да, проходила мимо и прошла. И это мой звёздный час! Осталось сбросить несколько килограммов и все, привет Дженифер Попес!
*Гортензия*: Лопес, дура!
*Жавотта*: Я и говорю «Лопес-дура». А я – Попес.
*Гортензия*: Ха!!! Я и без всяких этих кастингов выиграю конкурс. Вот увидишь – все мужчинки будут моими! И этот, и этот и вон тот! И Король, и принц, и глава города, его первый заместитель, и второй! И и и …
*Жавотта*: Ээээээ, мне оставь!
*Гортензия*: Охранников забирай.
*Жавотта*: Ах ты, да ты, да тебе. Тебе с твоим лицом только участвовать в рекламе стирольного порошка от морщин и целлюлита 2 в 1 имени Сергея Зверева. 
*Гортензия*: Ну ты, звезда в шоке! С твоими данными не на сцену, а на базар картошкой торговать. А что касается короны и титула – об этом и не мечтай. Вот когда я ее одену, то все мужчины будут просто в ауте!
*Жавотта*: Не в ауте, а в нокауте от такой убойной красоты.

_Входит Мамаша_

*Мамаша*: Девочки! Уймитесь!
*Гортензия, Жавотта (хором*): Маменька!
*Жавотта*: А вот она сказала, что я жаба гоночная.
*Гортензия*: А вот она назвала меня червяком, земляным червяком.
*Мамаша*: Тихо! Послушайте, что скажет вам Мать Ваша! Вы что забыли все, чему я вас учила? Кого в первую очередб нужно очаровать?
*Жавотта*: Всех мужчин?
*Мамаша*: Обаять!
*Гортензия*: Всех женщин?
*Мамаша*: Удивить!
*Мамаша*: Короля! И тогда уж и принц, поверьте мне, никуда не денется.
*Гортензия, Жавотта:*  Принц, принц!
*Мамаша*: Упражнение!
*Гортензия*, *Жавотта*: Маменька!
*Мамаша*: Упражнение! Пол. Нос. На предмет. Девочки мои, все повторяем за мной! Пригодится! Пол. Нос. На предмет. И теперь стрельба глазами…. Направо, налево…. Умнички все!
Девочки мои, а вот, по-моему, и они, ваши конкурентки-конкурсантки. Ну, чего зенки пялите? Прячьтесь!
(Обращаясь к зрителям): А вы чего сидите и не хлопайте? Вот они идут самые-самые. Встречайте!

_Фанфары. На сцену выходит шут_

*Шут*: Дамы и господа! Вот они, самые-самые нашего Королевства НГТИ!
Объявление и выход участниц

*Шут*: спасибо, девушки. Вы можете пройти за кулисы и готовиться к первому конкурсу. Уважаемые зрители! Давайте проводим конкурсанток аплодисментами, ведь именно они будут испытывать сегодня свою судьбу и удачу, а мы будем сравнивать их красоту, талант и обаяние. Ну, а окончательный и справедливый вердикт вынесет сам Его Величество Король со своей придворной свитой.
*Оглашается состав жюри*

*Шут*: А мы начинаем наш первый конкурс – «Визитная карточка», в котором девушки расскажут о себе, подселяться своими мыслями о жизни, мужчинах и… не знаю еще чем. Первой свою визитку представляет …
*Конкурс № 1 «Визитная карточка»*

*Мамаша*: Девочки мои! Вы случайно не заболели?
*Гортензия*: Мамаша! Вы же ничего не понимаете в современной хореографии.
*Мамаша*: Хореография – это когда хором граффити малюют что ли?
*Жавотта*: Хореография – это когда танцуют.
*Мамаша*: Хором?
*Гортензия*: И хором тоже.
*Мамаша*: Госпидя! А я уж подумала, что у вас начался приступ Эпилепсии. 
*Жавотта*: Фи, маман! Какая же вы отсталая! Это же электро-драм-энд-тран Хэп-Гоп! Смотри особенно у меня получается вот это па…
*Гортензия*: А я, а у меня…
*Мамаша*: А я тоже так могу…
_Появляется шут. Недолго смотрит на все это безобразие._

*Шут*: А что это вы тут делайте?
*Жавотта*: А мы тут репетипетируем
*Гортензия*: Танцевальный конкурс.
*Шут*: Идите репетипетировать в другое место.
*Мамаша*: Почему это?
*Шут*: Да потому что танцевальный конкурс уже начинается. И открывает его….
*Конкурс № 2 «Танцевальный»*

*Мамаша*: Ну что, девочки мои?
*Гортензия*: Ааа, видели, Мамаша, что они тут вытворяли? Я же говорила вам, что надо нанимать хореографа-постановщика танцев, а вы: «Сами справимся! Вы у меня и так самые талантливые»
*Мамаша*: Да ты права, конечно же права.
*Гортензия*: Я их всех знаю, они все в нашем институте учатся и вот эта… и вот эта… и вот эта… и вот ЭТО
*Мамаша*: Да знаю. Я их тоже видела.
*Жавотта*: Маменька! Как же так мы самые талантливые, а они… они еще месяц назад ничегошеньки не умели, а сейчас, мммм….
*Мамаша*: Очень хотели, очень старались и много трудились…наверное. А без труда, как известно, не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда.
*Гортензия*: Фи, мамаша, трудиться!
*Жавотта*: Что вы там про рыбку говорили?
*Гортензия*: А тебе лишь бы пожрать.
*Гортензия*: Гортензия!
*Гортензия*: В смысле поесть.
*Жавотта*: И что, пусть тот, кто не любит вкусно поесть первым бросить в меня каким-нибудь пирожком или гамбургером, или уж бутербродом… ну хоть с сыром.
*Мамаша*: А ведь да, и еще раз да! Путь к сердце принца, в смысле мужчины – лежит через желудок.
*Гортензия*: И еще через этот… пищевод…
*Жавотта*: А еще нужно красиво приподнести, чтобы слюнки текли заранее…
*Шут*: Слюнки подберите и брысь отсюда.
*Все*: Опять?!
*Шут*: Да.
*Гортензия*: Ой, да и не очень то и хотелось.
*Жавотта*: Очень-то, очень-то хотелось. Хотелось и даже хочется хочется.
*Мамаша*: Дочки, пойдемте.

_Фанфары_

*Шут*: Начинаем кулинарный конкурс. Наверное, саамы любимый нашим уважаемым жюри, особенного его мужской частью. И делать ничего не надо и удовольствие и вообще..
Свое блюдо представляет…
_Конкурс № 3 «Кулинарный»_

*Жавотта*: Хорошо быть в жюри.
*Гортензия*: Это почему ты так решила?
*Жавотта*: И нажюрились и нажр…
*Гортензия*: Учиться надо лучше, тогда и тебя в жюри посадят, может быть. А вот если бы я жюрила, выжюривала, жюрчала… как правильно-то?
*Жавотта*: Вжаривала… (ха-ха-ха)
*Мамаша*: Пупсички мои!
*Гортензия и Жавотта*: Мамаша!
*Мамаша*: Вы опять забыли заем мы здесь?
*Гортензия и Жавот*та: Ааа! Зачем?!
*Мамаша*: Таак! Соберитесь  тряпки! В смысле красавицы мои! Э-эй! Король…. Принц… корона… Мисс НГТИ… призы… подарки… уважение… почитание… ах!
*Гортензия*: По-моему мы ее теряем.
_Появляется шут_

*Шут*: Чего это она?
*Мамаша* (обращаясь к шуту): Мужчина! Пригласите даму танцевать!
*Жавотта*: Мамаша! Если вы еще не заметили, то он, то есть она, если вы еще не заметили – не совсем, как бы мужчина.
*Мамаша*: Юноша ну тогда давайте хоть споем!
*Гортензия*: Маменька! Ку-ку! Мы здесь! Маменька, да ведь он и не юноша!
*Мамаша*: Слышь, пацан! Пошли хоть на роликах погоняем!
*Гортензия и Жавотта*: Мамашаааа!
*Жавотта*: Вам после этого катания какого-нибудь «Фастум-геля! Надо тюбик с меня ростом!
*Мамаша:* Аааа (орет). Ой и правда, че это я. А впрочем… уж и помечтать нельзя! Вспомнить прошлое, погрезить о том, какая я буду когда вырасту…
*Шут*: Тетенька, простите, но в вашем возрасте, местать о том, какой вы будете, когда вырастите – непристало. Вы уже… причем то, что из вас выросло…
*Мамаша*: Я бы попросила… что выросло, то выросло. Да, я довольно оригинальная дама!
*Шут*: Вы меня совсем с толку сбили! Вы трое вообще… довольно оригинальные… барышни.
*Все*: Спасибо!
*Шут*: Но вы знаете, я снова попрошу вас освободить сцену.
*Все*: Опяяять!
*Шут*: Я просто за вас переживаю. Есть тут у нас двое специально обученных… паузу заполнить.
*Выступление танцевального дуэта*

*Шут*: Вот так бывает! А сейчас все вместе посмотрим оригинальные номера наших конкурсанток… И свой оригинальный номер вашему вниманию представляет…
*Конкурс № 4 Оригинальный конкурс (в этом конкурсе участницы показывают номера по типу «кто во что горазд»)*

*Мамаша*: Нет, ну вы видели. Не, ну вы слышали.
*Шут*, Гортензия и Жавотта: Агаааа!
*Мамаша*: Да я не вам!
*Шут, Гортензия и Жавотта*: Ааааа!
*Мамаша*: Ну в честь чего такая несправедливость!
Шут: В честь нашей с вами встречи, Мадам!
Мамаша: Да я не об этом!
Шут: А о чем же вы собственно говоря?
Мамаша: Я все поняла. Девочки, мы идем ва-банк!
Гортензия: В банк за деньгами?
Жавотта: Хочешь Королю взятку дать? Он не возьмет, он честный.
Мамаша: Какой банк? Какая взятка? Ва-банк! Не беда, что бог ума не дал, голоса и слуха нет, руки и ноги вставлены не тем концом и делать-то вы толком ничего не умеете… ведь у нас есть самый главный козырь, девочки»
Гортензия и Жавотта: Какой?
Мамаша: Только вместе – мы сила, по тому что вместе – мы…
Гортензия и Жавотта: Мафия?!
Шут: Э-эй, мафия!
Мамаша: Что, опять уходить?
Гортензия и Жавотта: Ну уж нет!
Шут: Да вас, по-моему, просто опять понесло не в ту сторону.
Гортензия: Понятно. Куда надо встать? Сюда?
Жавотта: А может быть вот здесь лечь?
Гортензия: Или сесть?
Мамаша: Сесть мы всегда успеем!
Шут: У-ух, как тут все запущено! Вы ведь на самом деле не такие уж полохие!
Мамаша: Мы?
Гортензия и Жавотта: Даааа!
Шут: Я уверен, что частично, вы, возможно, даже кому-то нравитесь!
Мамаша: Как это частично? Пусть берут целиком.
Гортензия: И кстати, разве я не хороша?
Жавотта: Да у меня есть как какие секреты.
Шут: О вас мы поговорим чуть позже.
Мамаша, Гортензия и Жавотта: Почему?
Шут: Потому что настало время последнего испытания для наших конкурсанток!
Мамаша, Гортензия и Жавотта: Уже? А мы?
Шут: Смотрите вместе со всеми!

_Фанфары_

Шут: Внимание! Наши конкурсантки! Последний танец! Все вместе! Встречайте!
*Общий танец*

Шут: Ну вот вроде бы и все.
Мамаша, Гортензия и Жавотта: Нет, не все!
Мамаша: А я, а мы, а про нас забыли?
Шут: Чтоб я вас так забыла, как я вас помню! Ну что там у вас еще?
Мамаша: Мы ведь хорошие!
Гортензия: А я еще и красивая, ну хоть немножко.  Да и на самом деле и не дура, вроде бы.
Жавотта: А я вообще должен сделать признание!
Гортензия: Должен…? Признание…?
Мамаша: Нееет!
Жавотта: Да! Гортензия! Дамы и господа! Я тебе не сестра!
Гортензия: Ах!
Жавотта: Я тебе брат!
Мамаша: Прости меня, доченька, дуру грешную!
Жавотта: Я внебрачный сын, твоей мамы от 4 брака твоего 2 внебрачного папы! И вообще, я тебе не брат! И я люблю тебя уже 3 раза!... 3 года!
Мамаша: Прости меня сын… или кто ты мне там?!
Гортензия: А я то думала, почему ты со мной вместе в душ не ходишь.
Шут: Стоп! Хватит! Хватит бразильских сериалов! У нас уже давно и своих хватает! Пора вспомнить кто же вы на самом деле!
Мамаша, Гортензия и Жавотта: А кто?
Шут: Вы никакая не мамаша! А студентка ……. Ваши аплодисменты! А ты никая не Гортензия, а …..! Ну и любимей публики - ….. Вам каждому в отдельности и всем вместе аплодисменты!
Мамаша: Ну, а о тебе уже тоже можно?
Шут: Нет, я пока еще в образе и на работе!
Мамаша, Гортензия и Жавотта: Спасибо за внимание и терпение!

*Награждение участниц*




*Добавлено через 9 минут*
На фото (слева) Шут, зритель, Мамаша (зеленый парик), Жавотта (розовый парик), Гортензия

----------


## slava70

Возвращаясь к пендосовским конкурсам, я раз присутствовал на свадьбе ведущая я назавал ее назад в СССР полная дама 60 лет с клубком на голове и шнуровым микрофоном 3 метра на свадьбе в 250 чел. Конкурс назывался погода в доме -молодым дали зонтик, а гостям кучу конфет и монет и под музыку Долиной погода в доме гости кидали это в молодых а молодые в свою очередь должны были защищаться зонтом. Вот такой веселый конкурс, и это была VIP ведущая в том районе.

----------


## Alala

Ребята! А как вы относитесь к конкурсу "поди туда, не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что... галстук!" (ремень, подтяжки, бюстгалтер...)
Я гостем была на свадьбе среди малознакомой компании, когда мне предложили поучаствовать в таком конкурсе. Непристойных вещей приносить не надо было, но то, что, снимать мужские вещи мне было не с кого, подчеркнуло мое одинокое состояние и оставило неприятный осадок.
Второй раз, когда я тоже была гостем, компания у нас была большая и шумная, участовать в подобном конкурсе попалась моя дочь. Все дружно добывали для нее необходимые вещи (правда, до интимных вещей она, к счастью, сошла с дистанции),  было весело, шумно, но ощущение непристойности у мня осталось. А ведь рубенсовские дамы с воодушевлением вытаскивали из-под вечерних корсетов лифчики, разрывая бретели, и угарали от удовольствия. По ценности разыгрываемых в этом конкурсе призов я поняла, что это -- кульминация вечера.
Вот и думаю теперь, во что я не вьезжаю. Может, я просто не догнала  градус гостей?

----------


## Порубовы

*Alala*,
 что мешает использовать тот же конкурс с другими вещами? в конце концов выигрывает тот, у кого больше команда поддержки.

----------


## Krokus

> Alala,
> что мешает использовать тот же конкурс с другими вещами? в конце концов выигрывает тот, у кого больше команда поддержки.


 Действительно, что мешает ведущему назвать совершенно приличные предметы? Иногда это и сама провожу, у меня две огромные, вместительные и яркие  "косметички", соревновательный азарт тот же и всё в рамках приличия.Ни разу не видела этот конкурс безобразным и со стороны.  А мы, друзья, с вами не очень увлеклись обменом мнений? По  :Jopa:  не получим от начальства?:smile: Темка то всё таки "Собственные наработки"...

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

ВИЗИТ ВРАЧА


Раздается звонок или стук в дверь

Мать: Иду-иду.

Врач: Здравствуйте, здесь у нас новорожденный?

Мать: Да..да проходите, только он пока отдыхает.

Врач: Хорошо, я пока у вас поспрашиваю. Температура нормальная?

Мать: Нормальная. Градусов наверно, 40

Врач: Стул какой? Жидкий?

Мать: Не знаю, вроде не жалуется.

Врач: Как же это Вы, мамочка, не следите что ли? Памперсы не глядя что ли выбрасываете? Чем кормите?

Мать: Да всем, что сами едим. И картошечку и селедочку, грибочки, мясо, колбасу

Врач: Вы что с ума сошли? Разве можно этим новорожденного кормить! Молоко у Вас есть?

Мать: Нету. Есть кефир Активиа

Врач: Сейчас я вам рецепт на детскую кухню выпишу. Будете кормить его Агушей. Водичку пьет?

Мать: И водичку и водочку и коньячок уважает.

Врач: Как это водочку и коньячок? Мамочка, вас надо родительских прав лишить. Где новорожденный? Показывайте.






Мать: Вот он наш маленький, (ведет к юбиляру и сует ему в рот пустышку)


Врач: Ничего себе маленький! Просто гигант! Вес какой?

Мать: 80 кг. 

Врач: Вы что мамочка! Когда вы успели его так раскормить? У него небось уже сейчас ожирение сердца. Дайте я его послушаю. 

Мать: А он, у вас уже агукает?

Врач: И агукает и часами иной раз болтает по телефону, и от телевизора и компьютера не оторвать

Мать: Боже мой! Это ж ВУНДЕРКИНД! Да его ж надо срочно в книгу рекордов Гиннеса занести. Ну-ка, маленький, скажи что-нибудь тете врачу.

ЮБИЛЯР ГОВОРИТ

Врач: Ну что же, за такого прекрасного карапуза надо выпить!!!

----------


## Kiska2009

Уважаемые форумчане!Вижу,что моя Пушкарева вызвала противоречивые эмоции.Ну что ж,сама виновата,не объяснила как следует.Дело в том,что на Украине часто свадьбы гуляют два дня и второй день по-традиции--день ряженных.Поэтому сказку про Пушкареву я провожу именно на второй день,когда невеста уже не в белом платье и не невеста,а молодая жена.Все персонажи этой сказки-переодетые гости,причем ребята.Преодевая их,зачитываю им сказку и выходя в зал,они знают как изображать свой персонаж.Естественно,если провести ее на первый день,то может выглядеть как намек на настоящую невесту,а если девочка в положении,то вообще :Jopa: А вот на второй день или на серебрянную свадьбу эта сказка в тему. Может с "Гималаями" и есть ляп,но здесь надо видеть этого парня,переодетого в сексуально раскрепощенную царицу!
И все же огромное вам всем спасибо,что написали свои отзывы! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Kiska2009*,
Теперь в моей голове  всё встало на свои места. А как гуляют на Украине второй день - я видела. :biggrin: Честно, испытала шок....:eek: У нас народ на второй день тоже шутит, но чтобы так.... Так что твоя сказка для второго дня, это невинная шутка. :wink:

----------


## abramka

По поводу переодевалок- провожу кражу невесты.Ужочень не люблю, когда ее где -нить спряут, а потом одна половина гостей то водку , то деньги требует, а вторая и вообще не знает чем занятся.В общем:невесту увожу с добровольного согшласия жениха и стоит она себе или сидит в уютном уголочке.Переодеваю в цыган 5 человек 2м+3ж,1 м-это цыганский барон(шляпа и бардовый широкий пояс),остальные 4-это дочери барона(конечно без широких юбок и платков не оюойтись, для парня, которого переодеваю в младшую дочь, уменя есть панрик и , конечно, воздушные шаоики.Учу что нужно делать, что просить И вперед.
Под"Цыганочку" выходят,вызывают жениха.Я, конечно рядом, как переговорщикюБарон просит исполнить желания его дочерей(1 - жених поет серенаду сдрузьями для любимой,2-братва жениха танцует лебединое озеро,3(его загадывает"Младшенькая" выстраивает вряд парней и выбирает, кто же будет танцевать Стриптиз(конечно это свидетель)Весь стриптиз у меня заканчивается снятием рубашки(дабы не шокировать старушек и не отбирать детство у детей)Затем под белы рученьки цыгане выводят невесту и отдают жениху."0 минут веселой программы вам обеспечено, конечно если цыгане будут болтливые, а некоторые роли я распределяю сама.Может кому то пригодится

----------


## Света 79

Коломбина готова подписаться под каждым твоим словом!
У меня в рекламном объявлении написано - " Интеллигентная сваьба". Значит мой заказчик, когда звонит мне уже знает, что пошлости не будет. И еще, когда я спрашиваю у молодых на первой встрече чего бы вы не хотели на вашей свадьбе 80% отвечает - пошлости и начинают рассказывать страшилки, которые они видели на других свадьбах. Я никого не осуждаю, бесспортно у каждого ведущего свой подход и свой клиент. Просто хочется  красоты - это же свадьба, соединение двух сердец. А у меня в голове ЛЮБОВЬ и ПОШЛОСТЬ по разные стороны баррикад.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А как гуляют на Украине второй день - я видела.  Честно, испытала шок.... У нас народ на второй день тоже шутит, но чтобы так....


у нас поэтому очень многие ведущие иногда просто отказываются от второго дня...

----------


## nanewich

А у нас, из соображений экономии, и не предлогают. А так мы запросто, пошлыми шутками нас не запугаеш. Что то Украина в этом вопросе подкачала.:biggrin:
В тему http://rghost.ru/959654 кому интересно посмотрите, размер 6,6М.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Ребята! А как вы относитесь к конкурсу "поди туда, не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что... галстук!" (ремень, подтяжки, бюстгалтер...)


Расскажу сейчас своё отношение и манеру проведения этого конкурса у меня, идёт всегда очень хорошо, проводила раз 15 точно и на разу проколов не было. Перед началом конкурса говорю ,что будем выбирать ГЕРОИНЮ ПРАЗДНИКА (для неё же заготовлена красная наградная лента) и приглашаю всех девочек ,девушек ,женщин, выходят всегда с удовольствием. После того как все девушки выстроились в шеренгу даю задание, говорю следуещее: "Я не знаю КАК вы это будете делать, ГДЕ вы это будете делать и с кем, но пока звучит музыка вы должны принести бокал с той жидкостью, которую весь вечер пили."(Сама не люблю конкурсы с выпивкой, но этот оставила) Принесли. Тогда я спрашиваю:" принесли для чего, просто подержать?" -"Нет",  тогда произношу тост и они выпивают ,кто быстрее делает шаг вперёд, кое-кто отсеивается. Потом идёт следующее задание, иногда даю им шпажки маленькие пищевые и прошу сделать канапэ, а иногда просто принести фрукт или конфетку. После того как принесли-закусываем, нужно съесть и показать что съели(тут начинают рты открывать ,языки показывать :Aga: ),снова кто-то отсеился. Дальше: приносят галстук ,мужскую рубашку, к этому времени уже претенденток становится меньше и я даю последнее задание: "Принесите предмет ,который находится в этом зале в единственном экземпляре!" Вот тут ажиотаж и начинается.Если претенденток осталось много, то следующим будет танец с тем мужчиной , чью рубашку они приносили, задача проста-одеть мужчину в ритме танца, первая, кто справится, та и получает награду! По-моему пошлости нет ,очень хорошо идёт когда компания молодёжная!:smile:

----------


## slanas

Хочу поделиться идей экзамена, который провела на день встречи выпускников.

Было 3 билета.  Например, первых два билета с ответами.


БИЛЕТ № 1

1.	Угадай какая сказка зашифрована

«Кикимора под арбузом»
«Крестьянка – обезьянка»
«Усопший толстяк»

(Принцесса на 
Горошине
Царевна –
Лягушка
Кощей Бессмертный)



2.	Переведи пословицу  на нормальный язык 

«Нестандартные методы лечения сколиоза путем отправления ритуальных услуг»

(Горбатого могила не исправит)

3.	Назови Ф.И.О трёх  учителей, которые тебя учили в школе. 

 Практическое занятие.

 В честь праздника сегодня,
Я вам про школу всем спою.
Для храбрости вот только хряпну,
И деньги после песни у вас я соберу.


БИЛЕТ № 2

1.	 Угадай какая пословица зашифрована

«Украденной кобыле под хвост заглядывают»
«Начал развлечение – можешь не работать»
«Мужик на телегу - коню тяжелее»

(Даренному коню в зубы не смотрят
Кончил дело - гуляй смело
Баба с возу - кобыле легче)


2.	Переведи пословицу   на нормальный язык

«Слабо выраженная актуальность применения клавишных инструментов в среде лиц духовного звания»

(НА ХРЕНА ПОПУ БАЯН)

3.	Назови Ф.И.О. директора школы. Какие особенности у неё  были.

Практическое занятие.

 Школу вспоминаю, я не скрою -
Она наша яркая звезда!
И для вас сейчас станцую
Задорный танец живота.


   Всё прошло очень динамично, весело и всем понравилось.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> А у нас, из соображений экономии, и не предлогают. А так мы запросто, пошлыми шутками нас не запугаеш. Что то Украина в этом вопросе подкачала.
> В тему http://rghost.ru/959654 кому интересно посмотрите, размер 6,6М.


Посмотрела "про зайцев". Хочу сказать, что для каждого чувство грани очень разное. И что для кого-то не допустимо для некоторых это норма. Я раньше думала, что существует для всех что-то общее на свадьбе, а потом поняла разностороние взгяды на некоторые вещи существуют. И для некоторых вот такие "зайцы" доставляют удовольствие. Короче, каждому своё.

----------


## коломбина

> Костюмированные игры(если костюмы одеты ПОВЕРХ своей одежды): в конце любой такой игры можно объявить: снимать костюмы будем красиво, по одному, под соотвествующую музыку, и закидайте меня костюмами... включаешь ту же стрипмузыку -


 Мне нравится игра "Чемодан". выходишь с чемоданом (в нем разные веши мужские и женские, пара головных уборов) и говоришь - вот чемодан, как вы думаете, что в нем? Ответы. а кто хочет посмотреть? Выбираешь 2 игроков - мужчину и женщину. Показываешь содержимое чемодана - там действительно вещи.  Все пришли сегодня нарядные красивые. но красоты много не бывает, давайте создадим красивые праздничные наряды. Для этого вам нужны манекены -  пригласите для игры помощника. Когда все готовы, объявляется, что модельеры должны одеть одежду из чемодана на свои манекены, но творить будут вслепую, одеваем повязки на глаза модельерам и манекенам (чтобы не стеснялись). Кто быстрее оденет свой манекен?Под веселую музыку модельеры одевают своих помощников, пока не закончится вся одежда из чемодана (я беру по 4-5 вещей на человека). Потом предлагаю посмотреть на свою работу (повязки снять). Отлично справились, аплодисменты, подарки, можете занять свои места. А вы куда( к манекенам)? Верните одежду. Только снимайте ее красиво и под музыку. Включаем стриптизную, манекены снимают "чемоданные" вещи. Всегда проходит очень весело, не менее зрелишно, чем стриптиз, и в то же время все одетые, никаких оголенных частей тела.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

QUOTE=коломбина]Мне нравится игра "Чемодан". [/QUOTE]
А какие вещи в чемодане?

----------


## коломбина

> Я смотрю всегда когда могу. И не считаю это преступлением! Там есть что посмотреть. НЕ говорю, что я использую их шутки и приколы в своих вечерах, но там можно что то взять в работу. Еще раз говорю, не надо говорить, что вас воротит от ******и, все ее смотрят, а заниматься сексом в той или иной позе-это дело каждого. О чем вы вообще, правда не понимаю? На днях смотрели Камеди вумен, тут же созвонились с Черникой, очень интересные идеи там и высказывания, выводы на конкурсы. Вы не воротите нос, а сядьте и посмотрите. Но если конечно воротит, то не начинайте.


Конечно, это не преступление. Мне просто не нравтся, когда откровенно стебаются над людьми, будь они знамениты или не очень. И еще не нравится, что много откровенного мата, хоть его и заглушают "пикалкой".  Просто обидно за некоторых талантливых "резидентов" клуба - Мартиросян, Каштан, например. талантливые люди и, наверное могут большего. В чем-то, Анжелла, ты права, только между откровенным ***** и сексом в любимой позе с любимым человеком - пропасть, а от хорошего ироничного юмора до пошлых "зарисовок" один шаг.  И они его делают. А в "Камеди-вумен", согласна, не все так плохо и плоско.  таково мое мнение и только. И никого не хочу обижать. Правда. зато вот поговорили, побольше друг о друге узнали. всем удачи!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Люди добрые, подскажите, пожалуйста, почему меня каждые 3-5 минут выкидывает с форума и снова нужно вводить логин и пароль, чтобы видеть ссылки и создавать сообщение?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> А какие вещи в чемодане?


 Вещи - мужские и женские. например, мужские - пиджак, галстук, кепка, большогог размера шорты, майка. женские - кофточка, юбочка на резинке, газовый шарф, бусы,  перчатки. Да, в принципе, можно что угодно положить, но на семейные трусы и "комби" или бюстгальтер я ни разу не отважилась.

----------


## sjuita2

Галина, спасибо за подборку "Что же такое любовь!" Супер!!!

----------


## Kiska2009

Посмотрла видео"Про зайцев",что-ж типичная украинская сельская свадьба.От себя тоже могу кое-что добавить по поводу "отрыва" на свадьбах.Как-то вела свадьбу в селе.Провела выкуп невесты из дома.После выкупа подходят ко мне ребята со стороны жениха и говорят:"Все это ,конечно,классно,но у нас выкуп проходит круче!".Спрашиваю:"А как именно?".Рассказывают:"Утром,к дому невесты приезжает братва жениха с козой".Спрашиваю,с какой козой?"
-С живой!Козу поят водкой.
-Зачем?
-(Очень эмоционально).Как это,зачем?Чтобы у козы стресса не было!!!Затем вместе с козой взбираются на крышу дома невесты и танцуют,что есть силы,пока родители невесты не впустят их в дом.А вот уже в доме начинаются конкурсы и испытания для жениха.Но на второй день еще круче!
-Вот как!
-Приезжает братва жениха.
(После этих слов я насторожилась)
-Привозят с собой козу и свинью.
-Взрослую свинью?
-Да вы что?Взрослую-то как на крышу затянешь?Нет,свинку-подростка.Парень,переодетый в беременную невесту,вместе с козой и свинкой опять-таки взбираются на крышу,где живность эту привязывают к трубе дымохода."Беременная невеста"ложиться и начинает"рожать".Все это действо сопровождается дикими стонами "роженницы",душераздирающим блеяньем козы и истерическим свинячим визгом до тех пор,пока родители невесты не откупятся водкой.Но в прошлый раз хозяева свинки на нас обиделись.Мы забыли свинку напоить.Теперь у нее будет стресс и сало будет горьким.
(У меня шок,но надо же как-то ответить).Говорю:"Зато я точно знаю,что было дальше".
-Да?И что?
-А дальше-психиатрическая клиника,палата номер шесть.В палате трое:коза,свинья и тамада-лечат стресс!!!
Так что каждый сходит с ума по-своему.И как таким людям проведешь культурную свадьбу?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Многие просят нарезки к "Звучным мыслям" и к сказке,а я не знаю как их здесь выложить.Научите,пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## vovana

> Посмотрла видео"Про зайцев",что-ж типичная украинская сельская свадьба.


Совершенно не украинская свадьба. Если присмотритесь - на машине написан 26 регион, а это Ставропольский край, Кавказ.



> И как таким людям проведешь культурную свадьбу?


Поэтому клиенты бывают недовольные, если по их сценарию что-нить не проведешь:biggrin:. Бывает, что в конце свадьбы спрячут невесту и не отдают до тех пор, пока не проведут свой "расколбас"

----------


## Порубовы

> Многие просят нарезки к "Звучным мыслям" и к сказке,а я не знаю как их здесь выложить.Научите,пожалуйста!


заходите на мейл ру
http://files.mail.ru/
жмёте кнопочку "загрузить файл", находите его на компьютере и выбираете "открыть"
после загрузки поучите ссылку - ссылку выставляйте на форум.
если у вас много мелких мыслей - сделайте архив и залейте его.

----------


## merika

Здравствуйте форумчане, хотелось бы поблагодарить создателей данного форума, очень интересно и поучительно. Так как я только что пришедший пользователь, то пришла, наверное, в нужную тему. Я хотела бы рассказать, как поздравляла свекра на Юбилей: супругу купила большой памперс, сшила чепчик со слюнявчиком большого размера, и сделала большую соску, сама же прикрепила к себе доченькино платьице 2-х летнего возраста и прицепила белый большой бант. А стих такой сочинила, детский:
Средь двух сестер я средний брат, любимый сын отца. 
И не смотря на вес и рост чуть-чуть поболее горшка.
Люблю я в памперсе ходить и чепчик одевать,
Пришел на праздник я к отцу, чтоб с Юбилеем поздравлять.
Желаю, чтоб подольше жил, и внуков, как меня растил.
Я не смотря на вес и рост совсем еще малыш.
Твое тепло, добро, любовь растет все с каждым днем
Я для тебя всегда хочу остаться малышом.

----------


## elochkalenusik

> блин, 60 лет - это же не старость!!!! Ты выглядишь и ведёшь себя так, как чувствуешь.


Я вообще на юбилеях НИКОГДА не говорю о возрасте, а уж тем более на женском))) И обращаться стараюсь к ним как к мальчикам и девочкам))) Воспринимают нормально, хохочут, а если какая-нибудь МАТРОНА сказанёт, что типа я давно не девочка, я подхожу и с улыбкой спрашиваю гостей: Может кто-нибудь сказать, что это мальчик? все ржут, говорят нет, я заключаю с умным видом: значит, девочка))))) 
Потом никто, как правило, не возмущается, наоборот, благодарят) Говорят: дали нам почувствовать себя детьми))))

----------


## Гудимка

Всем доброго вечера!!! Рассказываю "переодевалку", которую провожу, как на свадьбах, так и на юбилеях. Идёт очень хорошо!!! нА свадьбе невесту сажаю на стульчик, предупреждаю, что для неё сюрприз.... Жениха наряжаю в светлый парик - "Блондин", на шею огромную бабочку, сшили из атласа. Включаем песню Баскова "Я буду руки твои целовать". Гости все просто любуются молодыми, жених и невеста танцуют, нежно, красиво, а на припев, жених встаёт перед невестой на колени и целует руки, прямо по тексту песни. Смотрится очень мило.... А на юбилее - нарядила супруга именниницы, и всё такое... Пошло великолепно!!!! Юбилярша была в восторге от супруга, даже представить в таком виде его не могла. Ну, и на корпоративе новогоднем нарядила так мужчину, а песню включили"Натуральный блондин" - было тоже зажигательно!!! Но опять же всё зависит от компании, от молодых, от гостей, как, кто и что воспринимает.

----------


## маскарад1

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

 Вещи - мужские и женские. например, мужские - пиджак, галстук, кепка, большогог размера шорты, майка. женские - кофточка, юбочка на резинке, газовый шарф, бусы,  перчатки. Да, в принципе, можно что угодно положить, но на семейные трусы и "комби" или бюстгальтер я ни разу не отважилась.[/QUOTE]

  ТАНЮША! ваш "Чемоданчик" - ЧУДЕСНЫЙ СПОСОБ отыгрывать свидетелям
  украденное. ( особенно, когда от них хотят стрептиз!!!!!!!!) :Ok:  :Vah:  :Oj: 
   ПОХИТИТЕЛИ - модельеры, СВИДЕТЕЛИ - маникены
   а во время одевания может включить "* Ану-ка убери свой чемоданчик!"* :Oj:  
У КОГО ЕСТЬ песня отзовитесь?! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> ПОХИТИТЕЛИ - модельеры, СВИДЕТЕЛИ - маникены
>    а во время одевания может включить " Ану-ка убери свой чемоданчик!"  
>    У КОГО ЕСТЬ песня отзовитесь?!


Иди на Музгруз.ру, там их несколько, один из:
http://www.***********/music/10823607/ :Aga:

----------


## серпантинм

> КОГО ЕСТЬ песня отзовитесь


http://webfile.ru/4290852   -Чемоданчик

----------


## Света 79

Вообще скази и театр-экспромт не люблю, ну незнаю и почему, просто не моё.
Моя переделка Халявочки , пробовала 1 раз. Прошло хорошо. Может кому пригодится.


Дубровка, был погожий день – две пчелочки жужжали. 
И тут они на старом пне – бочонок с медом увидали. 

Глядят они по сторонам – а чей же это мед? 
Решили съесть по ложечке, авось не пронесет. 

По капельке по капельке и зайца увидали
О том, что рядом он живет, они никак не знали. 

Хитрюги стали наблюдать, что с зайцем станет тем. 
А зайчик меда отхлебнул и ослабел совсем. 

Упал, не встать ему никак, а пчелочки резвятся. 
То, так, то, так, то так, то так, на зайчика садятся. 

Зайчишка бедный не встает, схватился за печенку, 
И тут охотник вдруг идет, и сразу он к бочонку. 

Ну, думает, сейчас хлебну, и зайца расстреляю, 
За ложкой он полез в карман халява - то какая. 

А тут с охотником увы, несчастье происходит, 
От меда у него до жути ноги сводит. 

Упал, не чует ничего, а пчелочки резвятся. 
То, так, то, так, то так, то так, к охотнику мостятся. 

И тут, не ведая проблем, медведь из лесу вышел. 
Наверно, про бочонок - он от сорок услышал. 

Глядит, а мед-то ничего, густой и настоящий. 
И лапой в бочку он залез! В глазах святилось счастье!!!

Упал, не встать уже ему, а пчелки-то кайфуют, 
То, так, то, так, то так, то так, на мишеньке танцуют. 

Решили пчелы мед доесть, чтоб не было печали, 
А то, танцуя на зверях, конкретно отощали. 

И так веселою гурьбой с улыбкой на устах
Летели пчелы за медком, забыв свой стыд и страх!


Наелись меда от души, лежат они не дышат, 
И вот откуда не возьмись из леса голос слышат: 
Халява, звери, до добра еще не доводила, 
Но трудно отказаться нам, Халява - это сила.

----------


## гармашева26

*[QUOTE=Света 79;2613781]
Моя переделка Халявочки , пробовала 1 раз. Прошло хорошо. Может кому пригодится.
Дубровка, был погожий день – две пчелочки жужжали. 
И тут они на старом пне – бочонок с медом увидали. 
*

Света,спасибо,а то у меня мероприятие завтра в "Тенториуме",как раз о пчелках,меде.

----------


## merika

Что касается "одевалок" и "раздевалок" игр на эту тему множество, я люблю в разогретых компаниях проводить следующую игру: выстраиваю команду  мужчин ставлю перед ними коробку, в которой они не знают что лежит ( а там лежат бюстгалтера по количеству мужчин). Раздаю разные перчатки, варежки, прихватки в виде рукавиц. Даю задание: необходимо кто быстрее одеть капроновые калготки, само собой разумеется в рукавицах. Кто быстрее оденет, достает из коробки следующий сюрприз и применяет его назначению. Очень смешно, хохот стоит,все за животы хватаются, а если подобрать колготки, на которых верхняя часть в виде стрингов, еще смешнее получается. Кстати, можно в коробку положить любые смешные вещи, лишь бы они были интересными при одевании.

----------


## орбит

> необходимо кто быстрее одеть капроновые калготки,


в копеечку не влетает? колготки- это не дёшево, если свадьба каждые выходные. я пробовала, после того как увидела как проводят этот конкурс музыканты, но..... либо это не моё, либо я не из того теста. в тесной компании мне кажется это более подходит.
хотя совсем недавно я посмотрела свою первую свадьбу в Бресте (запись на кассете) и знаете что больше всего вспоминают? не стихи и тосты, а сказку и группу "КОМБИНАЦИЯ". гуляли таможеники и компания. наверное и колготки пошли бы на УРА! но мои затраты на колготки.....?

----------


## snezanabaid

> ( а там лежат бюстгалтера по количеству мужчин).





> Даю задание: необходимо кто быстрее одеть капроновые калготки, само собой разумеется в рукавицах.


Это я так понимаю два разных конкурса ,да?! Интересная идея!!!!!!!! kukuа может надо взять на вооружение?????? :eek:В свою копилочку???? :cool:БРЕД!!!! kukuВы уж меня простите, но бред полнейший ,уж лучше тогда "Кот в мешке" ,когда выносишь мешок большой и красивый и пускаешь его по кругу ,а гости берут первую попавшуюся вещь ,а там, простите, не ливчики и колготки ,а всевозможные  парики, шляпки прикольные, очки и тому подобное и под песенку "Бродячие артисты" запускаешь ,*интеллигентно* ,*культурно* ,*весело* и люди рады, и фото супер! :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

*орбит*, почему ваши? включите в стоимость. оговаривайте: хотите этот момент, покупайте или деньги давайте.

----------


## Танюшечка2

Снежанна, я с вами согласна по поводу колготок, как то не очень когда мужики их на брюки одевают и вообще как это возможно, а вот конкурс "Чемодан" который предложила Татьяна мне очень понравился, ХОЧУ И ТОЖЕ ПОПРОБОВАТЬ.

----------


## optimistka17

> Наелись меда от души, лежат они не дышат,


 Никак что-то не пойму, а с каких пор *мед* стал таким вредным? За что его в немилость?
 Могу допустить передлку, где звери решили выкурить заморскую* сигару*...
А *мед* у меня больше ассоциируется с *Медовым* месяцем, с *устами медовыми*...
 ИМХО

----------


## Порубовы

*optimistka17*,
 в этой доброй басне рассказана украинская поговорка
шо занапто, то не здраво. 

и говорят о том, что даже мёт (такой хороший и полезный) если перекушать - да к тому же нахаляву - будет плохо.

----------


## Krokus

> уж лучше тогда "Кот в мешке" ,когда выносишь мешок большой и красивый и пускаешь его по кругу ,а гости берут первую попавшуюся вещь ,а там, простите, не ливчики и колготки ,а всевозможные парики, шляпки прикольные, очки и тому подобное и под песенку "Бродячие артисты" запускаешь ,интеллигентно ,культурно ,весело и люди рады, и фото супер!


Даёшь " кота в мешке"! Ну почему вы думаете, что люди будут меньше веселиться и менее задорно соревноваться в играх, где они "наряжаются" в симпатичные и прикольные вещички, а не в лифчики, трусики и колготки! ?Найдутся , конечно, желающие всё это напяливать, но уверена, что очень много людей почувствуют себя в этом идиотами! Ведь весело- это необязательно пошло! Не хочу в сотый раз разворачивать бесконечную дискуссию на эту тему...но трудно смолчать!
По поводу игры "Чемодан"... пару раз проводила, проходит весело, гостям нравиться... единственная проблема(для меня) содержимое чемодана- множество вещей и часть из них шарфики, юбки и т д из ткани...  люди разные и каждый раз надо после того постирать из гигиенических соображений...

----------


## shoymama

> выстраиваю команду  мужчин ставлю перед ними коробку





> а там лежат бюстгалтера по количеству мужчин





> необходимо кто быстрее одеть капроновые калготки


Сколько раз давала себе слово не реагировать и не обращать внимания на такой вот "ИЗЮМ" от новичков, но НЕ МОГУ!

Боже мой, какой ОТСТОЙ!!!  [img]http://s2.******info/a2f25e24941a2c569dbeb2f7ce561c3e.gif[/img]

Смешить одних за счет унижения других - последнее дело и признак дурного вкуса и воспитания.  Как-то так...

*merika*, можете обижаться сколько угодно, но если Вы новичок в этом деле - лучше прислушайтесь. А если опытный ведущий - мои соболезнования... вашим клиентам.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> а вот конкурс "Чемодан" который предложила Татьяна мне очень понравился


 Только одно замечание, если Вы не в курсе: этому *Чемодану* примерно столько же лет, как и *бегу в мешках* и *Приделай хвост корове*. Эту игру проводили еще в 50-60-х годах. Очень рекомендовали культработникам  в качестве забавы  на всемирном фестивале молодежи и студентов в Москве (1957 год).
Это на случай, если какая бабулька заявит, что конкурс ей знаком. Не обижайтесь, - так, для информации. Ничего личного.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Рассказываю "переодевалку", которую провожу, как на свадьбах, так и на юбилеях. Идёт очень хорошо!!! нА свадьбе невесту сажаю на стульчик, предупреждаю, что для неё сюрприз.... Жениха наряжаю в светлый парик - "Блондин", на шею огромную бабочку, сшили из атласа. Включаем песню Баскова "Я буду руки твои целовать". Гости все просто любуются молодыми, жених и невеста танцуют, нежно, красиво, а на припев, жених встаёт перед невестой на колени и целует руки, прямо по тексту песни. Смотрится очень мило....


... Наташа, или я торможу, или что-то недосказано. Зачем парик-то блондинистый жениху надеваете? В чём прикол-то? И что смотрится мило? :eek:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Всем доброго вечера!!! Рассказываю "переодевалку", которую провожу, как на свадьбах, так и на юбилеях. Идёт очень хорошо!!! нА свадьбе невесту сажаю на стульчик, предупреждаю, что для неё сюрприз.... Жениха наряжаю в светлый парик - "Блондин", на шею огромную бабочку, сшили из атласа. Включаем песню Баскова "Я буду руки твои целовать". Гости все просто любуются молодыми, жених и невеста танцуют, нежно, красиво, а на припев, жених встаёт перед невестой на колени и целует руки, прямо по тексту песни. Смотрится очень мило.... А на юбилее - нарядила супруга именниницы, и всё такое... Пошло великолепно!!!! Юбилярша была в восторге от супруга, даже представить в таком виде его не могла. Ну, и на корпоративе новогоднем нарядила так мужчину, а песню включили"Натуральный блондин" - было тоже зажигательно!!! Но опять же всё зависит от компании, от молодых, от гостей, как, кто и что воспринимает.


 Думаю на свадьбе это не совсем уместно, т. е. совсем неуместно. На счет юбилея согласна. Но на мой взгляд здесь и должна звучать фонограмма натуральный блондин. иначе к чему белый парик?:smile:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Жанна, Таня, автор  имела в виду, что это сам БАСКОВ!!! только тут непонятка- или невеста тащится от Баскова, или хочет, чтоб ей целовали руки, или просто мило.... Наташа, девочки, читайте форум, здесь столько всего, и милых моментов тоже, но оправданных.

----------


## Гудимка

> Думаю на свадьбе это не совсем уместно, т. е. совсем неуместно. На счет юбилея согласна. Но на мой взгляд здесь и должна звучать фонограмма натуральный блондин. иначе к чему белый парик?


Жаль, что не поняли. женихи у меня в основном с тёмным цветом волос, поэтому надеваю светлай парик жениху, бабочку, в руки он берёт цветы и приглашает невесту на танец. А вот на припеве уже целует ей руки, кружит, воообщем показывает ей весь свой душевный порыв. И необязательно, чтобы невеста тащилась от Баскова.... Честно, невесте, очень нравится, то, что жених ради неё нарядился, вышел танцевать и выражает ей свои эмоции и чувства. А на юбилеях смотрится тоже красиво и трогательно, люди часто проживают много лет, а тут для юбилярши муж приходит в наряде, старается для неё... а неуместность в чём??? в том, что это праздник, где люди проявляют свои эмоции и хотят принести друг другу радость, а потом через многие года смотреть видео и вспоминать, показывать ребятишкам, как папа и мама нежно и ласково смотрели друг на друга, танцевали и возможно таким образом объяснялись в любви.....



> Наташа, девочки, читайте форум, здесь столько всего, и милых моментов тоже, но оправданных.


Спасибо, буду стараться описывать только оправданные моменты.

----------


## маскарад1

МОМЕНТ ХОРОШИЙ!!!!!!! :Ok:  
А МЫ ДЕЛАЛИ НА  корпаративе 8 МАРТА , включали как эпизод поздравления мужчин от звёзд  - Басков ручки всем целовал, ТОСТ ЗА ЖЕНСКИЕ РУКИ + женщины аплодируют мужчинам те приглашают на танец + любой поцелуйный конкурс по кругу или массовый танец , а на Юбилее женщины-  тоже в тему! 

  А вот на свадьбе - тоже не вижу, если только Невеста действительно любит Баскова. Но если делать, то не жених, а в номер Восхищение Невестой, тогда и для жениха что- то надо придумать - КТО ИЗ АРТИСТОВ подойдёт??!!

*наталья гудим *  пока писала  СВОЁ сообщение-ваше  вышло раньше 
  прочла и поняла- почему мой вариант не подходит  для свадьбы - у меня  слова его  не подходящие. Но вам же виднее вы делали его уже на Свадьбе- видели реакцию молодых, гостей
 А так. как костюм есть, чего же он лежит и ждёт 8 марта, да юбилея?! БУДЕМ ПРОБОВАТЬ НА СВАДЬБЕ - предлагать заказчику в двух вариантах : и от жениха ( если не согласен ) включаем в поздравление от гостей- ТОЛЬКО ВОТ НАДО ПРИДУМАТЬ- ЕТО БУДЕТ ВОСХИЩАТЬСЯ ЖЕНИХОМ?
 (если интересно какой у меня вариант Баскова- пришлю в личку)

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

На свадьбе распределение обязаностей можно на картах сделать ,вместо шариков.


Отдавать всю зарплату до последнего миллиона буду я.
Подавать по утрам кофе  в постель буду я.
Укладывать детей спать любыми способами буду я.
Воспитывать домашний детский сад  буду я.
Лежать на диване и читать журнал  «Мурзилка» буду  я.
Тратить деньги на семейные блага буду я.
Менять  гламурные   памперсы со стразами буду я.
Пить пиво с друзьями буду я.
Получать премию от президента как лучшая семья года буду я.
Носить на руках тебя буду я.
Похмелять  гостей  после свадебного банкета буду я.
Принимать  дорогие подарки от тебя буду я.
Под Новый год ходить с друзьями в баню буду я.
Рожать детей буду я.
Без страшно дегустировать приготовленный тобой обед буду я.
Финансировать семейный бюджет  буду я.
Ездить на Канары с друзьями буду я.

----------


## Матильда 1967

А я и на юбилеях и на свадьбах(иногда)делаю следующее.Все гости встают в круг и под веселую мелодию передаем мешок (он у меня красивый блестящий)на ком мелодия остановилась ,тот, не глядя, руку в мешок и достает,что попалось.А в мешке парики клоунские,ушки тигра,рожки разные на ободочках,шляпы как у Попова Олега с волосиками рыжими .Всего штук 20-25 ,почти все парные.А потом под песню "Детство"танцуем.Ну я заранее говорю о том,что какая прекрасная пора детство...И сейчас мы попробуем в него вернуться.А потом фотосессия в таком виде.Очень нравится,особенно что фото остается.

----------


## optimistka17

> Лежать на диване и читать журнал «*Мурзилка*» буду я.


Земляк!Хочу поинтересоваться,- на каких антресолях еще остался жив журал "*Мурзилка*"?

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> А я и на юбилеях и на свадьбах(иногда)делаю следующее.Все гости встают в круг и под веселую мелодию передаем мешок (он у меня красивый блестящий)на ком мелодия остановилась ,тот, не глядя, руку в мешок и достает,что попалось.А в мешке парики клоунские,ушки тигра,рожки разные на ободочках,шляпы как у Попова Олега с волосиками рыжими .Всего штук 20-25 ,почти все парные.А потом под песню "Детство"танцуем.Ну я заранее говорю о том,что какая прекрасная пора детство...И сейчас мы попробуем в него вернуться.А потом фотосессия в таком виде.Очень нравится,особенно что фото остается.


Кот в мешке всегда проходит интерестно :Ok: 
И гостям этот конкурс нравится.

----------


## Матильда 1967

2http://www.radikal.ru/action.aspxУра!Спасибо!я научилась фото выставлять.Вот такие у меня костюмы цыганок.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Земляк!Хочу поинтересоваться,- на каких антресолях еще остался жив журал "*Мурзилка*"?




Людмила....Если постараться,то можно найти журнал Мурзилка.....Ретро было ...есть...и будет....
Гости воспринимают это нормально....и с юмором :Aga:

----------


## Матильда 1967

А это про то что называется кот в мешке

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А это циркачи

----------


## Матильда 1967

Это "девушка в розовом сарафане"Ю.Гальцева.Как вам? С нетерпением жду комментарии.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

Прикольно....
В каждом "взрослом спит ребёнок"......

----------


## shoymama

> Земляк!Хочу поинтересоваться,- на каких антресолях еще остался жив журал "Мурзилка"?


 Текст вопросов просто написан во времена... Мурзилки и  используется без изменений. Добавлена лишь пара строк про гламур и про президента.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Люд, а у нас на антресолях до сих пор хранится "Советское фото", начиная с 1965 года. Там никакой рекламы и масса полезного. [img]http://s17.******info/1e989f5d52f48f93b55f04e2acea8fec.gif[/img]

----------


## Света 79

> Никак что-то не пойму, а с каких пор *мед* стал таким вредным? 
>  ИМХО


Людмила, смысл моей сказки в том, что НА ХАЛЯВУ можно и бочку меда съесть. А мед я и сама очень люблю, но больше пары ложек уже и не съешь.
Лучше уж про мед, чем про водку ИМХО

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Текст вопросов просто написан во времена... Мурзилки и  используется без изменений. Добавлена лишь пара строк про гламур и про президента.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> Люд, а у нас на антресолях до сих пор хранится "Советское фото", начиная с 1965 года. Там никакой рекламы и масса полезного. [img]http://s17.******info/1e989f5d52f48f93b55f04e2acea8fec.gif[/img]


Вообще-то это не текст вопросов......И во времена мурзилки такого не было.Про пару строк не согласен,что добавлено......
кажлому своё......:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## vovana

Готовилась к юбилею Тамары. Буду работать в этой компании второй раз, люди творческие, взрослые, ближе  к 70. Любят посидеть за столом, поговорить, повспоминать.  Составила вот такую викторину про Тамар. Может кому пригодится.
  ЗНАЧЕНИЕ, ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЕ. Имя Тамара древнееврейского происхождения, от имени Тамар (финиковая пальма). По другой версии, имя происходит от слова <фамарь>, что в переводе с финикийского означает пальма. Того же корня название небольшого южного  растения - тамариск.
Имя Тамара означает пальма, смоковница, финиковая пальма.
Могучее, большое, хорошее и мужественное имя. Аромат томления и сила внушения идут от вибрации этого имени. По своей энергетике оно отличается редкой прямотой и достаточной твердостью. В то же время в нем заметны чувственность и способность к глубоким переживаниям.

- Знаменитая грузинская царица (1184—1209/1213), с именем которой связан один из лучших периодов в истории Грузии. (Царица Тамара)

- Настоящая грузинская женщина. Из тех, которыми восхищаешься, гуляя по Тбилиси. Народная артистка Российской Федерации (2004).Грузинская эстрадная певица. (Гвердцители Тамара)

- Советская и российская актриса театра и кино, народная артистка РСФСР. Фильмы с ее участием: Два Фёдора , на фестиваль,  Всё начинается с дороги, «Вечный зов», (Тамара Семина)

- Певица Большого театра (меццо-сопрано). Нар. арт. СССР . Жена Муслима Магомаева –(Тамара Синявская)

- Хороший астролог, многому научилась  у мужа , по способностям превзошла своего учителя (Тамара Глоба)

— советская и российская актриса, лауреат Сталинских премий (1941, 1947), народная артистка СССР (1950), Герой Социалистического Труда (1982). Член ВКП(б) с 1943 года. Фильмы: «Семеро смелых»., «Комсомольск», «Учитель», «Маскарад». (Тамара Макарова)

- художник, продолжающий традиции искусства в жанре pop-art Энди Уорхола и современного искусства Пьера и Жиля. «Я люблю Мерилин Монро, Одри Хепберн, The Beatles и всех тех людей, которые являются героями моих работ», – говорит она (Тамара Нестерова)

-   В конце 1980-х, когда дикторов сменили ведущие, а телC
5передачи были яркими и оригинальными, лицом городского и при этом федерального ТВ стала .. (Тамара Максимова)   

 — советская и российская актриса театра и кино. Фильмы: Верой и правдой,  Бедная Маша,  В поисках капитана Гранта  (Тама́ра Васи́льевна Аку́лова)

-Одна из самых известных комических актрис отечественного кино 50-60-х годов XX века. Эффектными и несколько неожиданными по стилю были её появления в роли донны Розы в комедии «Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя!» и хозяйки борделя в «Бульварном романе». (Тамара Носова)

- (1885-1978), русская балерина, родилась в Петербурге. Ведущая балерина петербургского Императорского балета, выступала с труппой Дягилева. (ТАМАРА ПЛАТОНОВНА )

- Советская и российская эстрадная певица (лирическое сопрано) украинского и русского происхождения. Народная артистка России (1996), профессор Российской академии театрального искусства (бывшего ГИТИСа). В ее репертуаре более 400 песен, многие из которых стали называться «шлягерами»: Солнечный круг, Ты лучше всех, Чёрный кот (Тамара Миансарова)

А эта Тамара…. (говоим о юбилярше)

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от optimistka17


Земляк!Хочу поинтересоваться,- на каких антресолях еще остался жив журал "Мурзилка"?


*
Ну,это вы зря.Журнал "Мурзилка" существует и сейчас.Работаю в детском саду и рекомендую его  молодым родителям!

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> *
> 
> *
> Ну,это вы зря.Журнал "Мурзилка" существует и сейчас.Работаю в детском саду и рекомендую его  молодым родителям!


Спасибо Галина за поддержку..... :Ok:  :flower: 
Сразу видно Северный Кавказ.....Сам там вырос и жил до 1992 года....

----------


## optimistka17

> ......И во времена мурзилки такого не было


Конечно, Владимир! Тексты не со времен Мурзилки, а еще домурзилочных времен...
Это как теща подарит зятю Жигули а он ей купит стиральную машину "Вятка"
 Я только пыталась сказать,что не стоит в текст обязанностей включать уж очень старорежимный материал... Жаль,что такая реакция...



> Журнал "Мурзилка" существует и сейчас


 Мы не на Северном Кавказе. И у нас в *Днепропетровске* журнал Мурзилка не продается ни в одном киоске.. Разве что в специальной Библиотеке одной- две  в городе можно найти... А выписывать российские издания на Украины уж очень проблематично...




> Лучше уж про мед, чем про водку ИМХО


Но меня смутило, что от Меда (судя по сюжету сказки) все звери просто покатом попадали... В тексте ведь не звучало, что они медом объелись... Потому я предложила заменить на сигарету- курнул разок- упал И т.д. Тогда понятно, курить вредно ..Даже на Халяву...

Только , пожалуйста, не принимайте мои замечания как упрек...
 Это просто мое ИМХО,

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Конечно, Владимир! Тексты не со времен Мурзилки, а еще домурзилочных времен...
> Это как теща подарит зятю Жигули а он ей купит стиральную машину "Вятка"
>  Я только пыталась сказать,что не стоит в текст обязанностей включать уж очень старорежимный материал... Жаль,что такая реакция...
> 
>  Мы не на Северном Кавказе. И у нас в *Днепропетровске* журнал Мурзилка не продается ни в одном киоске.. Разве что в специальной Библиотеке одной- две  в городе можно найти... А выписывать российские издания на Украины уж очень проблематично...
> 
> 
> Но меня смутило, что от Меда (судя по сюжету сказки) все звери просто покатом попадали... В тексте ведь не звучало, что они медом объелись... Потому я предложила заменить на сигарету- курнул разок- упал И т.д. Тогда понятно, курить вредно ..Даже на Халяву...
> 
> ...


Да всё нормально Людмила,глупо делать из мухи слона......

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Жаль, что не поняли. женихи у меня в основном с тёмным цветом волос, поэтому надеваю светлай парик жениху, бабочку, в руки он берёт цветы и приглашает невесту на танец. 
> Спасибо, буду стараться описывать только оправданные моменты.


Ой, какое вам огромное спасибо за эту идею))) сегодня она помогла мне сохранить семью))я играла юбилей у девушки-30 лет. перед юбилеем она меня предупредила, что с мужем они практически в разводе, но друзья об этом не знают, для всех они как бы вместе пока, поэтому попросила его особо не дёргать.  я согласилась, но так как люблю поперёк всё делать, а главное, увидела, что он то её любит, и разводиться совсем не хочет, взяла да и объявила в микрофон, что, мол, он так переживал, так хотел поздравить оригинально, что даже перекрасил волосы, а он жгучий брюнет. Именинница-блондинка, очень красивая. Я надеваю ему блондинистый парик, вывожу их в зал, и Я БУДУ РУКИ ТВОИ ЦЕЛОВАТЬ))
весь зал на овациях, парень расстарался, и в-общем, помирились они, и такая любофф началась)))) СПАСИБО))))

----------


## Alala

Насчет Баскова на свадьбе. Есть у него песня "Все цветы тебе одной лишь только я дарю". Вот под нее бы жениху невесту цветами заваливать (очень мне понравилось, как Николай в Юрмале во время исполнения этой песни Федоровой цветы со всего зала собрал). Идея появилась, но без технических подробностей. Может, кто похожую идею уже воплощал?

----------


## uljbka

Насчет Баскова,я воплащала на юбилее,он как раз гастрорировал у нас в германии,первыи раз года 2 назад,и вот перед началом юбилея все гости выстроились,для встречи юбилея в коридор,сначала как обычно начала речь."вот звездныи коридор для вас открыт и т.д,юбиляр проходит и сразу зазвучала песня Баскова и входил гость  переодетыи под него и под фонограмму пел,а когда был проигрышь этот гость(Басков) говорил"меня позвали поздравить сегодня юбиляра,и сколько цветов для меня приготовили,не знал что меня так встречать будут,цветы я люблю(и эти цветы собирал у гостеи которые образовали коридор)но сегодня я оставлю их для юбиляра.А лично юбиляра приглашаю на мои концерт(он дарил билеты на концерт).ну и конечно всех присутствующих жду на концерте.не забудьте мои концерт такого то числа.

----------


## Гудимка

> Ой, какое вам огромное спасибо за эту идею))) сегодня она помогла мне сохранить семью


очень рада, что кому-то моя идея пригодилась, тем более в таком благом деле: СЕМЬЯ, ЕЁ СОХРАНЕНИЕ!!!. Сама вчера провела юбилей, женщине 50 лет. муж сильно болеет, но старался и танцевать и переодеваться ради неё. Я тоже сделала Баскова, был восторг и в глазах блеск, как у юбилярши, так и у всех гостей и самого супруга, сам от себя такого не ожидал!!! Порой ведь как бывает, из ничего, а можно чудо сотворить и дастваить всем радость и отличное настроение!!!!

----------


## Гудимка

А ещё, девочки, все мы прекрасно знаем, что мужчины в основном очень стеснительны и зажаты и не всегда могут выразить, проявить и показать свои чувства, но через образ Баскова (пародию на Баскова) раскрывают свои чувства, эмоции и гости на самом деле воспринимают не артиста  Баскова, а видят прекрасные душевные порывы жениха или супруга юбилярши(кто и где наряжает). Однажды проводили русско - дагестанскую свадьбу, жених был дагестанец, и он нарядился.... гости все и невеста были в восторге!!! Смотрелось очень красиво и самое главное ИСКРЕННЕ!!!!

----------


## nanewich

Не знаю, если бы мне пришлось высказывать душевный порыв женщине, то я бы всё таки предпочёл Лодочника. А показывать в образе певца, помоему, здесь искренности совсем нет, а как раз наоборот только шутка.

----------


## elochkalenusik

> А ещё, девочки, все мы прекрасно знаем, что мужчины в основном очень стеснительны и зажаты и не всегда могут выразить, проявить и показать свои чувства, но через образ Баскова (пародию на Баскова) раскрывают свои чувства, эмоции и гости на самом деле воспринимают не артиста  Баскова, а видят прекрасные душевные порывы жениха или супруга юбилярши


Я завтра буду проводить юбилей у мамы невесты, свадьбу которой играла 2 месяца назад) Там жених-гражданин Индии,  когда свадьбу проводила, вручала звания - Евро-зять, и Ай-да тёща, тоже спасибо кому то с форума, жалко теперь разделы закрыты, хотела специально порыться, найти автора, выразить благодарность) Свадьба была 2 месяца назад, а его в семье теперь так и зовут-евро-зять, и хохочут, сразу свадьбу вспоминают. Так вот завтра хочу его в натурального блондина нарядить, с его то экзотическим цветом кожи)))) и песню для любимой тёщи: "Тебе одной" сделать)))  А ещё научила его песню петь: "Ты скажи, чё те надо", так там вообще умора))))

----------


## Оазис в пустыне

Несколько лет назад я придумала такой конкурс, может быть кому-то пригодится.
Называется "Восточная любовь". Во время танцевального перерыва выбираю 3-4 девушек (или женщин), увожу из зала, раздаю манисты (пояса с монетками) и объясняю, что нужно сделать:
Выходите под песню "Восточная любовь", первый куплет танцуете одни, на припеве выбираете кого-нибудь из мужчин и выводите в середину зала, танцуете вместе (иногда мы вместе решаем кого лучше выбрать). В определенный момент вы снимаете с себя манисты и одеваете их на мужчин, а затем садитесь на свои места за столом и смотрите шоу.
После того, как всё это сделано, на сцене (или в середине зала) остаются только мужчины в манистах, и я говорю следующее: "Вот какая она такая восточная любовь, красавицы окрутили Вас, очаровали своими прелестями и оставили. Прийдётся Вам расплачиваться за такую легкомысленность. Внимание, под аплодисменты всего зала мужчины исполняют танец живота!" Звучит музыка "Чёрные глаза" ремикс - он более заводной, и что дальше начинают вытворять мужчины... (разумеется, все они потом награждаются призами).
Я проводила этот конкурс среди публики разных возрастов и положений, но не в том случае, когда публика слишком "чопорная", и ни разу он меня не подвёл, никто из мужчин не отказывался танцевать, я думаю, что не последнюю роль в этом играет музыка ("Чёрные глаза"), у неё такое заводное начало, и потом сразу звучит мотив припева, который все узнают.
И, конечно, добавлю, что проводить его следует не в первой половине вечера.

----------


## КаТроф

Раз уж речь пошла о семейных обязанностях молодых, предлагаю свои, только не судите строго, я Цветик еще тот
http://files.mail.ru/V4RCVC

----------


## optimistka17

> речь пошла о семейных обязанностях молодых, предлагаю свои


*Спасибо*, скачала! Но  немного переделала на свой вкус...(хотя сама уже сто лет не проводила распределение обязанностей...) Но может кому-то пригодится...


На двух работах буду трудиться,
Мною семья может точно гордиться	

Мусор всегда буду я выносить
И за порядком в доме следить	

Коляска хоть и без руля,
её водить ,конечно, буду я

Родителей в гости буду я приглашать,
Накормив, напоив, буду их целовать!	

Одежду я буду носить
От кутюр,
Всегда буду делать себе
Маникюр!	

Сказки на ночь  я буду читать,
Колыбельные петь и с ребенком гулять

По телефону друзьям я буду  звонить,
Лишь 2-3 часа ни о чем  говорить	

Полки подвешу
И гвозди забью
Слесарной работой заведываю	

Грудью я буду кормить малыша,
Хоть лет до двух...
Никуда не спеша!


Буду цветы  каждый день  я дарить
 и объясненья в любви говорить	

Делать уборку -вот это по мне
И не проси –
не доверю тебе!	

Сытою будет
Семейка моя –
Вкусно и быстро
Готовлю ведь я!

Обещаю отныне всегда и везде
Вымыть посуду в горячей воде

Я отвечать за уборку могу –
Пропылесосить всегда помогу


Я на диване буду лежать
Журнал вверх ногами буду держать

Знаю, что дом наш - 
Не супер - отель,
Но кофе доставлю
Я утром в постель	

Поздно домой
буду я приходить –
пиво с друзьями
ведь надо попить	

Стирка и глажка 
Мой главный конёк
Стирать могу, гладить
Хоть каждый денёк	 


Работа моя-
За собою следить!
Салон красоты с утра посетить!	

Я за базар отвечаю
В семье –
Сумки, покупки-
Всё это на мне	

Дети все наши
Будут на мне
От бабушек помощь
 прийму я извне

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Звучит музыка "*Чёрные глаза" ремикс* - он более заводной


А можно попросить у тебя эту песенку? 
 Как удобнее,- на файлообменник, на почту или в скайп...

----------


## Матильда 1967

У меня тоже есть парик светлый,короткая стрижка,Ну вылитый Басков.Я даже делала пародию на него с Распутиной.А здесь прямо отдельный номер,да ещё такой классный.Надо будет попробовать.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Несколько лет назад я придумала такой конкурс, может быть кому-то пригодится.
> Называется "Восточная любовь". Во время танцевального перерыва выбираю 3-4 девушек (или женщин), увожу из зала, раздаю манисты (пояса с монетками) и объясняю, что нужно сделать:
> Выходите под песню "Восточная любовь", первый куплет танцуете одни, на припеве выбираете кого-нибудь из мужчин и выводите в середину зала, танцуете вместе (иногда мы вместе решаем кого лучше выбрать). В определенный момент вы снимаете с себя манисты и одеваете их на мужчин, а затем садитесь на свои места за столом и смотрите шоу.
> После того, как всё это сделано, на сцене (или в середине зала) остаются только мужчины в манистах, и я говорю следующее: "Вот какая она такая восточная любовь, красавицы окрутили Вас, очаровали своими прелестями и оставили. Прийдётся Вам расплачиваться за такую легкомысленность. Внимание, под аплодисменты всего зала мужчины исполняют танец живота!" Звучит музыка "Чёрные глаза" ремикс - он более заводной, и что дальше начинают вытворять мужчины... (разумеется, все они потом награждаются призами).
> Я проводила этот конкурс среди публики разных возрастов и положений, но не в том случае, когда публика слишком "чопорная", и ни разу он меня не подвёл, никто из мужчин не отказывался танцевать, я думаю, что не последнюю роль в этом играет музыка ("Чёрные глаза"), у неё такое заводное начало, и потом сразу звучит мотив припева, который все узнают.
> И, конечно, добавлю, что проводить его следует не в первой половине вечера.


Отлично!А у меня девочки танцуют восточный танец.Затем я говорю что как-то не справедливо считается ,что танец живота -женский танец.Посмотрите как наши мужчины подходят для этого.Надеваю им погремушки(специально сшила)на пояс и уже под другую мелодию они "зажигают" иногда и вместе с восточными красавицами.Так мужикам денег больше за пояс ложат!

----------


## Kiska2009

Вот нарезка к звучным мыслям на юбилей для женщины = )
http://files.mail.ru/BLXI93:rolleyes:

----------


## Порубовы

> Я отвечать за уборку могу –
> Пропылесосить всегда помогу


особенно это хорошо переделали   
авоськи наверно заменили на покупки из "мурзилкиных" соображений ?

----------


## Оазис в пустыне

> А можно попросить у тебя эту песенку? 
> Как удобнее,- на файлообменник, на почту или в скайп...


Да, хорошо, вечерком попробую отправить по почте.

----------


## Ольгия

А я песню "Чемоданчик" обыгрываю так: Набираю группу молодых ребят, желательно женатых, но и холостые подойдут. Объявляю, что выступает группа: если на свадьбе - то "Пацаны", а если на юбилее, да ещё юбилярша - тёща, то "Зятьки". И песню поём так: Я пою первую строчку куплета, затем все подхватывают. В той музыкальной версии, что выложила СЕРПАНТИНМ, нет последнего - и самого главного по сюжету - куплета. Поэтому выкладываю песню полностью. Последний куплет даже самые стеснительные исполнители орут что есть мочи. Кстати, песня лучше всего исполняется без всяких минусовок. Предварительно в сторонке я с ними репетирую, показываю, как будем петь. Итак, песня:
1.(Я)А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев,
(Все)А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев
       А поезд тихо е
       А поезд тихо е
       А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев.
2.А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик...
3.А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик...
4.А я не уберу свой чемоданчик...
5.Он выбросил в окно мой чемоданчик...
6.А это был не мой чемоданчик...
7.А это моей тёщи чемоданчик...
8.Свидетельство о браке в нём лежало...
9.Теперь я холостой и неженатый,
   Теперь я холостой и неженатый,
   Теперь я холосто,
   Теперь я холосто,
   Теперь я холостой и неженатый!

----------


## Krokus

Друзья, очень часто на форуме встречаю , что юбилеи некоторые ведущие любят меньше, чем свадьбы... А мне юбилеи нравятся больше. И возрастные тоже...  Вот мои мысли о юбилее- женщине 70 лет.
" Вечер приятных воспоминаний" . 
Это праздничное торжество я начала стихами, которые , как мне кажется, очень подходят… 
По спирали движется
Жизнь из года в год.
За весною красное
Лето настает,
Листопады пестрые,
Снежная игра...
А сейчас прекрасная
Праздника пора.
Семь сияющих вершин,
Высоких, гордых...
Лет десяток не один
Дел благородных.
Отмечаем юбилей -
В округе слышно!
Подарок - кружево ветвей
Цветущей вишни.
Сердце хочет песню петь -
Звени, смешное!
Какое счастье - не стареть
Душою!
Когда луч солнечный блеснет
В росинке малой,
Заполнит душу небосвод
Зарею алой.

Затем  что то приблизительно так: Как вы думаете, друзья, 70 лет – это много или мало?  Семь десятков лет! 70 зим … 70 вёсен… Всё таки это не мало! За эти годы было столько радостных событий, горестных моментов, счастья и разочарований, потерь и приобретений… И осталось  очень  много воспоминаний!!! Вот сегодня мы и проведём с вами вечер приятных воспоминаний! На протяжении всего вечера идут воспоминания о самых ярких событиях жизни от самых близких людей. Здесь и смешные случаи, и трогательные, и интересные… Все эти воспоминания предваряют каждый тост, каждое поздравление… Так , тёплые воспоминания детства предваряют поздравление младшей сестры, забавная история знакомства тост мужа, вручение в подарок от каждого сына горшочка с орхидеей- историей любви к цветам и т. д., был здесь и телефонный разговор- сюрприз с единственным внуком, который живёт очень далеко … Была и открытка от подруги юности, найденная в семейном архиве( 1959 года) с просьбой к ней прислать слова к песне и пели душевно под баян эту песню…  и был подарок от внуков и правнуков  -картина, на которой все поставили разноцветные отпечатки пальцев…  много было приятных воспоминаний!  А одним из трогательных  моментов  праздника была «Корзинка воспоминаний» Эту корзинку заполнили внуки… каждый выходил и рассказывал, что он помнит из своих детских впечатлений о бабушке  и корзинка наполнилась всякой всячиной: кто то рассказал, что в детстве очень любил бабушкины блинчики, кому то запомнилось как весело было с бабушкой играть в карты, кто то помнил как летом вокруг дома цвели алые георгины …каким вкусным был первый маленький пупырчатый огурчик прямо с грядки… как помогал бабушке вязать веники…как читала она книжки на ночь…  какие вкусные яблоки росли в её саду… Красивая и нарядная корзинка наполнена  до  краёв, её преподнесли бабушке внуки… И столько было слёз радости и таким счастьем светились её глаза!
Ну, и разумеется, кроме трогательных моментов праздник был наполнен играми, весельем и танцами...

----------


## Буча

> Насчет Баскова,я воплащала на юбилее,


Я Баскова тоже делала, было дело, блок был артисты выходили. Вайкуле, Гальцев с подтанцовкой, Мерлин ну и Басков в паричке с бабочкой и шарманкой. С такой гордой миной крутил эту шарманку. Давно уже артистов не выпускаю, хотя летом просили повторить на свадьбе.

----------


## Kiska2009

Если все-таки кому-то понравилась сказка о Кате Пушкаревой,вот нарезки
http://files.mail.ru/MIBG0A

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
И на выход принца
http://files.mail.ru/ASWZ59

----------


## GlazOlga

*Ольгия*,
 а для тещи это не обидно звучит?
может хвостик переделать?

----------


## nassi

> Раз уж речь пошла о семейных обязанностях молодых, предлагаю свои, только не судите строго


Привет!!! Может кому нибудь пригодится.Распределение семейных обязаностей.Жених и невеста   ***ятся на стулья спинами друг к другу,у каждого в руке туфель мужской и женский,и отвечают одновременно на вопросы(поднимая туфель).Можно вместо туфель использовать что-то другое,например шарики,цветы и т.д.Вопросы могут самыми любыми.Тот же вариант,но на юбилее свадьбы,только подводка другая:Как это было 10 лет назад.Примерные вопросы:
Кто сделал предложение руки и сердца?
Первый поцелуй,помните?Кто был первым?
Кто сообщил родителям,что скоро они станут бабушкой и дедушкой?
Кто менял подгузники? и т.д

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Привет!!! Может кому нибудь пригодится.Распределение семейных обязаностей.Жених и невеста   ***ятся на стулья спинами друг к другу,у каждого в руке туфель мужской и женский,и отвечают одновременно на вопросы(поднимая туфель).Можно вместо туфель использовать что-то другое,например шарики,цветы и т.д.Вопросы могут самыми любыми.Тот же вариант,но на юбилее свадьбы,только подводка другая:Как это было 10 лет назад.Примерные вопросы:
> Кто сделал предложение руки и сердца?
> Первый поцелуй,помните?Кто был первым?
> Кто сообщил родителям,что скоро они станут бабушкой и дедушкой?
> Кто менял подгузники? и т.д


:confused:Да!Особенно про то , что родители станут дедушкой и бабушкой...Не всегда ведь  :flower: ЭТО бывает до свадьбы.(Хотя сейчас уже считается плохим тоном выходить замуж не беременной.Ну во всяком случае в наших краях)А уж про подгузники....Честно говоря,не понятно.Побить могут за такие обязанности.Ятоже так делала,но обязанности были другими.Вернее даже на обязанности , а проверяли насколько наша пара идеальна и подходит друг-другу.А вопросы такие:У кого больше родинок(они ведь например в купальниках друг друга же видели),кто в детстве больше плакал,кто будет в старости храпеть,кто будет выключать телевизор,если рядом не окажется пульта,кто больше любит целоваться,а эротические фильмы,а мультики,ну и конечно про выносить мусор,стирать пеленки и т.д и т.пИ давным-давно это все делалось с туфлями в руках.А сейчас(хотя делаю редко,можно сказать почти забыла это)шарики в руках .У невесты 2 шт.-синий и красный и у жениха то же самое.Вот они и поднимают их.А на одной свадьбе не было шаров,так я давала в руки шарфики мои от цветных танцев.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> А я песню "Чемоданчик" обыгрываю так: Набираю группу молодых ребят, желательно женатых, но и холостые подойдут. Объявляю, что выступает группа: если на свадьбе - то "Пацаны", а если на юбилее, да ещё юбилярша - тёща, то "Зятьки". И песню поём так: Я пою первую строчку куплета, затем все подхватывают. В той музыкальной версии, что выложила СЕРПАНТИНМ, нет последнего - и самого главного по сюжету - куплета. Поэтому выкладываю песню полностью. Последний куплет даже самые стеснительные исполнители орут что есть мочи. Кстати, песня лучше всего исполняется без всяких минусовок. Предварительно в сторонке я с ними репетирую, показываю, как будем петь. Итак, песня:
> 1.(Я)А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев,
> (Все)А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев
>        А поезд тихо е
>        А поезд тихо е
>        А поезд тихо ехал на Бердичев.
> 2.А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик...
> 3.А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик...
> 4.А я не уберу свой чемоданчик...
> ...


Классная штука!!!!!А вот что они делают потом?На свадьбе ведь и тещеньке и невесте вроде бы обидно.Как всё это красиво занчивается?

----------


## nassi

> :confused:Да!Особенно про то , что родители станут дедушкой и бабушкой...Не всегда ведь ЭТО бывает до свадьбы.(Хотя сейчас уже считается плохим тоном выходить замуж не беременной.Ну во всяком случае в наших краях)А уж про подгузники....Честно говоря,не понятно.Побить могут за такие обязанности.


Извени ,но наверное ты невнимательно читала:Это примерные вопросы на юбилей свадьбы.И к подгузникам старшее поколение относится с юмором,в их время не было памперсов.А на свадьбе абсолютно другие воппосы.Например

Кто будет кофе в постель подавать?
А кто на диване с газеткой лежать?

Кто будет деньги зарабатывать?
А кто их проматывать?

Кто будет готовить обеды?
А кто - пить пиво с соседом?

Кто посуду будет мыть?
А кто мусор выносить?

Кто будет детей в детский садик водить?
А кто за продуктами в супермаркет ходить?

Кто будет часто в любви объясняться?
Кто всегда готов целоваться?
Горько!Горько!Горько!



Сразу хочу сказать,что стихи не мои,они с форума,(не знаю к сожалению автора)поэтому всем громадное СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:

----------


## ZABAWA

> Я Баскова тоже делала, было дело, блок был артисты выходили. Вайкуле, Гальцев с подтанцовкой, Мерлин ну и Басков в паричке с бабочкой и шарманкой. С такой гордой миной крутил эту шарманку. Давно уже артистов не выпускаю, хотя летом просили повторить на свадьбе.


Девочки, пусть  Басков  вместо  шарманки  крутит  мясорубку,  проверено  проходит  на  ура

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, ребят! В какую тему не глянь - памперсы и подгузники... :biggrin: :Vah: 
Может на новую какую фишку подсядем???  :Aga:

----------


## ZABAWA

НА банкетах  когда   торжественная  часть  переходит  в  развлекательную,  но  люди  ещё  не  готовы  к  сильному  курожу(ещё  стесняются)  я  раздаю  им  надутые   шарики  женщинам-розовые,  мальчикам-зелёные, (зарание  кладу  туда  записочки  с  популярными  именами, девочкам  женские,  мужчинам  мужские,  пример:  ИВАН-МАРЬЯ,  ТРИСТАН-ИЗОЛЬДА,  КРАСАВИЦА-ЧУДОВИЩЕ  и  т.д.)  по  моей  команде  на  счёт  3,  (те  кому  дала  шарики)лопают  их,  и  они  по  именам  должны  найти  друг  друга,  все  выбегают  на  середину  зала,  первая  пара  каторая  нашла  получает  приз,  и  в  продолжения  конкурс  на  лучшую  танцевальную  пару,  первая  пара  танцует  КАН-КАН,  вторая  РОКэРОЛ,  третья  и  т.п,  самую - самую   выбирают  гостя  каторые  сидят  за  столами,  проходит   на  ура,  и  второй   плюс,  кто не  знал друг  друга,  в  этом  конкурсе  познакомились!

----------


## kiss9

Обязанности действительно Надоели, да еще и банальные типа мусор буду  я выносить. Я как-то делала  договор-соглашение меду гостями и молодоженами.Мы нижеподписавшиеся берем на себя обязанности молодоженов. Договор подписан добровольно и замене не подлежит.
Заранее подхожу к гостям, они ставят подпись и Ф.И. Далее я зачитываю. Я Петя Иванов обязуюсь возить жениха на охоту.Маша Петрова обязуется проводить с невестой шопинг и т.д. Под каждую пару всегда разные обязанности. а там как вам фантазия подскажет!

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

> Обязанности действительно Надоели, да еще и банальные типа мусор буду  я выносить. Я как-то делала  договор-соглашение меду гостями и молодоженами.Мы нижеподписавшиеся берем на себя обязанности молодоженов. Договор подписан добровольно и замене не подлежит.
> Заранее подхожу к гостям, они ставят подпись и Ф.И. Далее я зачитываю. Я Петя Иванов обязуюсь возить жениха на охоту.Маша Петрова обязуется проводить с невестой шопинг и т.д. Под каждую пару всегда разные обязанности. а там как вам фантазия подскажет!


Договор-соглашение и на свадьбу и юбилей хорошо....
Только его можно обыграть в конкурсе и заранее не подходить к гостям.... :Aga:

----------


## Ольгия

"Чемоданчик" жених не поёт, только его друзья. Тёща веселится, как и все. А про другую концовку можно подумать. Натолкните на мысль, будем рифмовать.

----------


## Krokus

Извините, что вынужденно перебиваю разговор о распределении обязанностей... и всё время пишу о юбилеях... Просто вспомнила, что совсем недавно  использовала необычный тост (собственный продукт)... может быть кому то покажется интересным и пригодиться...
Тост для именинника ,  день рождения которого 7 число любого месяца.

 Дорогой наш именинник!  Сегодня  7 февраля День твоего рождения! И день этот необычен не только тем, что такой замечательный человек  явился  миру в этот день… число семь с древних времён  считается числом загадочным и таинственным! Это самое большое число первого десятка! Вспомните!  Мир был сотворён за семь дней, в радуге семь цветов, а такое важное слово: семь – я… А сказки- семь гномов, семиголовая гидра, семимильные сапоги-скороходы …  И в литературе мы встречаем: на семи ветрах, на семи холмах…  Но чаще всего число семь встречается в пословицах… И потому, разреши пожелать тебе сегодня за всю твою  долгую и счастливую жизнь  обязательно посмотреть все семь чудес света! Пусть про тебя люди говорят: »Какой умница! Семи пядей во лбу!»  Желаем тебе, чтобы ты всегда семь раз отмерял, а один раз отрезал… Отдыхал только в семизвёздочных отелях, чтобы ты никогда за семь вёрст киселя не хлебал! Друзей тебе настоящих, не седьмую воду на киселе! Чтобы в твоей жизни не было так, что один с сошкой, а семеро с ложкой! Пусть редко тебе достаётся работать до седьмого пота! Пей портвейн молодости «Три Семёрки» и танцуй только под «Семь сорок»! Вообщем, семь футов тебе под  килем!  А наговорила я тебе семь вёрст до небес … Потому -  наливайте да  за нашего загадочного именинника выпивайте! Семеро одного не ждут!:smile:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Договор-соглашение и на свадьбу и юбилей хорошо....
> Только его можно обыграть в конкурсе и заранее не подходить к гостям....


А у меня тоже есть договора.Я их заранее пишу на картонке,заклеиваю аккуратно по уголочкам,а на обратной стороне гости оставляют свои подписи.Происходит это так.Набираю 2 команды из гостей,в оной капитан свидетель,в другой естестенно св-ца.1 этап конкурсв-передать шарик надутый от первого до последнегонад головой , а от последнего-между ног.2этап-даю фартуки(один женский,другой мужской на них нарисованы жен-на в купальнике и мужской торс)надеть ,добежать до стула,обежать вокруг него и так должен сделать каждый игрок.3 этап-даю тазы обычные пластмассовые -один игрок садится в него ,ноги вверх а другой берет за ноги и так же до стула,вокруг, возвращаются и садится следующий.Должны прокатится с ветерком все участники.А если шарик не лопнул (когда его передавали)то сидящий в тазу радостно должен им махать.4 этап-добежать до стула расписаться(ну тут говорю,что  якобы для того чтобы проверить сколько же игроков в команде или ещё что-нибудь мелю).Затем вызываю капитанов(св-ля и св-цу)и они читают состав команд.А потом переворачиваем,отрываем а там написано например"Мы ,нижеподписавшиеся ,обязуемся прийти завтра все как один похмеляться(неделю на работу не ходить - за здоровь молодых пить и т.д и т.п)А сейчас выпить немедленно за счастье(здоровье,удачу,радость,любовь...)наших молодоженов.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Привет!!! Может кому нибудь пригодится.Распределение семейных обязаностей.Жених и невеста ***ятся на стулья спинами друг к другу,у каждого в руке туфель мужской и женский,и отвечают одновременно на вопросы(поднимая туфель).Можно вместо туфель использовать что-то другое,например шарики,цветы и т.д.Вопросы могут самыми любыми.Тот же вариант,но на юбилее свадьбы,только подводка другая:Как это было 10 лет назад.Примерные вопросы:
> Кто сделал предложение руки и сердца?
> Первый поцелуй,помните?Кто был первым?
> Кто сообщил родителям,что скоро они станут бабушкой и дедушкой?
> Кто менял подгузники? и т.д


Блин, ребята!!!!!!!!!!!но ведь тема: СОБСТВЕННЫЕ!!! наработки!
хотя я рада, что наконец-то нашелся автор этого баяна! :Vah:

----------


## Гвиола

> Блин, ребята!!!!!!!!!!!но ведь тема: СОБСТВЕННЫЕ!!! наработки!


Алинка,я уже устала это повторять. Всем по фиг!

----------


## Kescha

> Алинка,я уже устала это повторять. Всем по фиг!



Не, Наташа.Я стараюсь прислушиватъся к твоим советам.И согласна с тобой полностью,так же как с " песнями-переделками".

----------


## Матильда 1967

Вот я сейчас не по теме,но подскажите пожалуйста как отправлять сообщение в личной почте.Вот здесь все понятно-написано отправить быстрый отчет.А там я что-то не нашла куда нажимать.Тундра одним словом

----------


## elochkalenusik

Всем привет) хочу рассказать свою новую фишку на ходу придумала на юбилее вчера))  Юбилей у женщины был - 50 лет, у неё 2 брата близнеца) Высокие такие, колоритные дядьки, чем то смахивают немного на грузинов. А у меня есть очки с носом прикольные, типа-грузин, а внизу на носу такая включалка, там синий и красный свет переключается. Я их использую для Гоги. То есть сначала не включаю, просто на Гоги надеваю, а по мере прочитывания , когда уже на середине где-то стиха Гоги уже вопит: Пачиму ви не пьёте)) я тихонько подхожу к нему, вроде как микрофон поднести, а сама в этот момент нажимаю кнопочку у него на носу, и нос начинает переливаться, гогот стоит в зале неописуемый. Чисто от неожиданности, да и вид у этого Гоги сразу как у алкоголика завзятого. Ну и вот очков этих у меня пара, я как близнецов этих увидела, сразу идея и выскочила, после того как Гоги отчитали, все хохочут, я тихонько подошла ко второму близнецу, надела ему очки вторые, и заявила: Вы только посмотрите, как они похожи, ну прямо как близнецы)) причём с серьёзным видом, зал вообще упал) Кричат мне: так они и так близнецы) как будто я этого не вижу)) Ну и вывожу их в центр зала, именинницу на круг, объявляю, что у неё сегодня не просто день рождения, а золотой день рождения, надеваю ей золотую шляпку с волосами жёлтыми, типа она  в честь такого замечательного дня превратилась в золотую рыбку, включаю песню "Золотая рыбка", у меня есть такая типа грузинской песни, заводная очень. Ну вот эти 2 грузина, лезгинку вокруг рыбки, зал взорвался просто аплодисментами))))  а потом - каравай вокруг неё, каравай поём несколько раз, тому. кого она выберет, дается задание из сюрпризного яйца, тут выкладывали уже эти яйца) Это типа объясняю, что рыбка устала чужие желания исполнять, у неё сегодня день рождения. поэтому раз в жизни гости её желания исполняют. Ну и вот: гости выполняют задания с удовольствием, потом танцуем.

----------


## Танюшечка2

Друзья, очень часто на форуме встречаю , что юбилеи некоторые ведущие любят меньше, чем свадьбы... А мне юбилеи нравятся больше. И возрастные тоже... Вот мои мысли о юбилее- женщине 70 лет.
" Вечер приятных воспоминаний" 
Люба, очень понравилась твоя идея юбилея.Очень трогательно с душой, всё разложено по полочкам в правильной последовательности.Ты молодец!

----------


## Джина

*Матильда 1967* ,  
посмотри здесь и многие вопросы решишь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=2

----------


## Ольгия

Krokus
А ещё сказать про 7 нот и спеть песню в честь юбиляра.

----------


## Матильда 1967

> *Матильда 1967* ,  
> посмотри здесь и многие вопросы решишь
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=2


Ну, посмотрела ,и не нашла ответа.Вопрос такой-пишу личное сообщение и не могу отправить.Ну балда такая,не нахожу куда же нажимать там.Там нет нигде  -"отправить".А ведь до этого отсылала(просто нажимала на все подряд)и как-то отправлялось.А вот сейчас туплю....,но не могу.НУ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!А то  :Jopa:  какая-то у меня с этим.:frown:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Всем, огромнейшее спасибо и низкий поклон за ваши идеи и наработки!  :Aga: 
Уже давно провожу один аукцион поздравлений в которых присутствует какая-то цифра-число(можно на свадьбе, на юбилее, корпоративе - главное в конце привязаться к событию) Начинаю я, приводя пример:"я желаю молодым иметь всегда температуру 36 и 6 ..." Гости начинают подхватывать, выкрикивая: миллион алых роз к ногам, посмотреть 7 чудес света, пить пятизвездочный коньяк... и т.д. Последний вариант, соответственно после моих раз, два, три.. получает приз. В конце всего предлагают наполнить бокалы и выпить и говорю тост-стих с чего, собственно и появилась идея этого аукциона...
"Я не философ, не читаю Канта, 
Но твердо знаю, что тебе константа
Полезней много больше чем вредна.
И за константу выпьем мы до дна.
За 36 и 6 десятых пьем мы,
Температуру чтоб всегда имели вы такую
«Пи аш» был ровно 5 и 5 
Прической пышной чтоб блистать
Чтоб 32 количество зубов,
Глаза по 1 без очков
Пусть 220 в вашем доме
никуда не исчезают, 
А освещают, веселят и согревают.
И чтобы через 365
Вот эти 40 нам поднять! :Pivo: 
К сожалению не знаю автора стихотворения, скопировала где-то и давно! Но ему огромный респект, такой аукцион для меня иногда как палочка выручалочка в любой компании!!! 

:wink:

----------


## Порубовы

> Ну, посмотрела ,и не нашла ответа.Вопрос такой-пишу личное сообщение и не могу отправить.Ну балда такая,не нахожу куда же нажимать там.Там нет нигде -"отправить".А ведь до этого отсылала(просто нажимала на все подряд)и как-то отправлялось.А вот сейчас туплю....,но не могу.НУ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!А то какая-то у меня с этим


вот в той теме вопрос и задавйте. хотя по ссылке если перейти - то во 2 посте на странице есть ответ.

----------


## Krokus

> А ещё сказать про 7 нот и спеть песню в честь юбиляра.


 Ой, Оля, а ведь точно! Как же я сама не догадалась! А тост этот гостям понравился... Я его уже использовала и на празднование свадебной даты 7 лет! Да-да ... и такие праздники устраивают. А вообще тосты в стихах не люблю всеми фибрами души, как то старообразно стихами, а прозой, да если с какой-нибудь задумкой получше будет...

----------


## Megatoi

Скорее всего это не наработка..а просто переделывание под себя всем известной фишки..значится такс..............
Сейчас чаще всего (в моей практике)женятся пары,познакомившиеся в интернете.Во время танца молодых мы ставим их в центр под зонт,гостям ,стоящим по кругу вручаются клубочки лёгких ниток для вязания(красивые и яркие,молодожёны сами их готовят).Задача гостей через зонт бросать клубки людям напротив,оставляя у себя в руке кончик нити,поймавший клубок гость наматывает себе на пальчик тоже виток этой нитки и кидает опять через зонт другому уже человеку..в общем..минуты через 2(а с весёлыми гостями и через одну минуту)молодожёны оказываются во всемирной сети-паутине-интернете в нашем случае..зрелище красивенное..гости все сплетены,зонт молодых предохраняет от попаданий прямых,да и к тому же клубочки эти мяяяяяяяяконькие примяяяконькие..Затем дружка с подружкой с ножницами быстро обегают по кругу отстригая нитки..они падают на пол,там получается такой бардачок типа..ну так вот  с этого беспорядка мы и начиаем церемонию мусора..гости бросают деньги,а молодые их собирают..красотень!:smile:
А песню ставлю такую не традиционную,но мною замечено..все гости,включая поколение постарше слушают каждое слово,не смотря на то,что это рэп...поют мальчишки из группы Кресс..называется она Искры костра..потом если будет желание у кого нибудь послушать,выложу на форуме..сейчас просто нет под рукой.Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Матильда 1967*,
 Там нет слова - ОТПРАВИТЬ, но есть слово СОЗДАТЬ - вот на него и жми, отправится!

----------


## Матильда 1967

> *Матильда 1967*,
>  Там нет слова - ОТПРАВИТЬ, но есть слово СОЗДАТЬ - вот на него и жми, отправится!


Ещё раз спасибо. :flower: Я думала,что прежде,чем ОТПРАВИТЬ надо СОЗДАТЬ.Теперь поняла. :Vah: Спасибо всем-всем кто мне помог.А как тебе мои костюмы на 71 стр?Почему то никакой реакции ни от кого.Может просто,что не в той теме?Или просто игнорируют люди?Не пойму :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

> я рада, что наконец-то нашелся *автор этого баяна*!


Давно я так не смеялась ...Спасибо, Алина, повеселила... 
*Автор* нашелся...гы-гы-гы...


> подскажите пожалуйста как отправлять сообщение в личной почте.Вот здесь все понятно-написано отправить быстрый отчет.А там я что-то не нашла куда нажимать.Тундра одним словом


 Ты собираешься отправить *личное сообщение* какому-то конкретному человеку...
На его аватарке  рядом с именем  есть небольшой *треугольничек*. Щелкни на него,- выскочит табличка... Там в тексте один из вариантов написать личное сообщение. 
Щелкай на эту строку.
 Выскочит поле для сообщения. Только не забудь поставить *тему*( иначе сообщение не отправится)Заполнишь текст сообщения и отправишь его ...

----------


## nassi

> Блин, ребята!!!!!!!!!!!но ведь тема: СОБСТВЕННЫЕ!!! наработки!
> хотя я рада, что наконец-то нашелся автор этого баяна!






> Давно я так не смеялась ...Спасибо, Алина, повеселила...
> Автор нашелся...гы-гы-гы...



Спасибо за "тёплый приём".

----------


## shoymama

*nassi*,
Оксана, не дуйся. Ты находишься в теме "СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки" Если это твое - поклон от ветеранов шоубизнеса. Но мне кажется, эта фишечка старше тебя. :biggrin:
Не обижайся, мы новичков любим, просто иногда ворчим, чтоб повнимательнее были. :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

> Спасибо за "тёплый приём".


да ладно, почти все, когда были новичками, через такое прошли! Кто хотел, тот всё равно остался и не ушёл в геологи. :Aga:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Давно я так не смеялась ...Спасибо, Алина, повеселила... 
> *Автор* нашелся...гы-гы-гы... Ты собираешься отправить *личное сообщение* какому-то конкретному человеку...
> На его аватарке  рядом с именем  есть небольшой *треугольничек*. Щелкни на него,- выскочит табличка... Там в тексте один из вариантов написать личное сообщение. 
> Щелкай на эту строку.
>  Выскочит поле для сообщения. Только не забудь поставить *тему*( иначе сообщение не отправится)Заполнишь текст сообщения и отправишь его ...


Огромное спасибо!ЧЕстно,не ожидала,что  откликнутся многие.Особенно после того,как выставила свои фото на стр 71 и .....тишина.

----------


## Света Д.

> почти все, когда были новичками, через такое прошли! Кто хотел, тот всё равно остался и не ушёл в геологи.


Это верно подмечено. Я тоже когда  - то по макушке получила. Честно скажу внутри ёкнуло. Был неприятный осадок. А сейчас отношусь ко всему ровно. Если что - то нравиться или соглашаюсь во мнениях жму СПАСИБО.   В геологи не ушла. На форуме редко пишу, потому что кручусь как белка в колесе. А ещё бывает так: информации много, всё хочется, начинает болеть голова от избытка информации, тогда беру информационную паузу, отключаю компьютер и переключаюсь на изготовление костюмов.
  "СТАРИЧКИ" не будьте столь категоричны с "НОВИЧКАМИ", если честно, то они переживают болезнено эти моменты. Да ещё если не пускают в другие разделы, то наверное чувствуют себя отверженными.

----------


## Гудимка

> СТАРИЧКИ" не будьте столь категоричны с "НОВИЧКАМИ", если честно, то они переживают болезнено эти моменты. Да ещё если не пускают в другие разделы, то наверное чувствуют себя отверженными.


ой, если честно, то мы наоборот с интеерсом наблюдали свой момент попадания во все темки. С работы бежала и за копм... как, набрали нужное количество или нет, была полезной моя информация??? Вся наша жизнь вечная суета, беготня, стремление к чему - либо и мне кажется наоборот есть желание проявить себя, показать свой опыт. так что всем, кто вступает в ряды форумчан удачи и как можно терпимее воспринимать советы, а не сердиться. все мы с вами работаем, трудимся, но все мы такие разные. ещё раз хочу пожелать всем удачи и успешности!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*nassi*,



> Спасибо за "тёплый приём".


Оксана! ты не обижайся!
я прекрасно понимаю твои порывы, когда сюда попадаешь, хочется влиться в колектив и поделиться хоть чем-то!
спасибо, что делишься материалом, с которым работаешь...но если ты останешься с нами надолго, будешь активно общаться,мы потом с улыбкой будем вспоминать этот твой случай!:wink: :Aga:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Привет всем форумчанам! Вновь хочу представить на ваш суд свой небольшойматериальчик, на гениальность не претендую. Проводила это всегшо один раз т.к. надо было срочно придумать какой-то ход поздравления на юбилее, который праздновали в коллективе. (с этим коллективом я работала уже не единожды перебрала много чехо и хотелось не повториться). Понимаю чтомногим не понравиться, многие не любят стихи, но если говорить этот текст не как стих а просто обращаясь как бы в непринужденной форме к гостя, делая в нужных местах паузы для действий..... то почему бы и нет..
Вот текст :

Придав торжественность минуте сей 
Начнем мы с поздравления гостей.

Юбилейный день рожденья просто праздник для души
Кто весною здесь родился, ты подняться поспеши.
Приложите руку к сердцу, и ответьте поскорей
Каково же настроенье у стоящих здесь гостей?
От сердца руку отведите и настроенье покажитесь
Настроенье просто «Во!» (кулак с большим пальцем вверх)
Не испортит его нам никто.
Вам первым юбиляра поздравлять
И комплиментами  его осыпать (комплименты)
Комплименты вы сказали, дружно рюмочки подняли
И за юбиляра стоя ведь момент зовет
каждый  из вас сейчас рюмочку пьет.

Вот подошла очередь, друзья, к тем, кто летом родился.
Вы тоже поднимаетесь и в любви юбиляру признаетесь.
Чувства свои выражайте и воздушные поцелуи юбиляру посылайте.
Вас друзья хочу спросить, а в ответ  мне не юлить:
К борьбе за хорошее настроение юбиляра, готовы?
Отвечаем дружно хором: «всегда готовы»!
Вам тоже не уйти от этого момента,
когда необходимо вам бокал поднять 
и за юбиляра стоя, я на грудь его прошу принять.

Переходим господа к тем, зимою  кто родился
Что бы в день сей, юбиляр очень удивился.
Вы его поздравить рады в этом нет сомненья 
Поднимайтесь же скорей и всем на удивленье
Дружно крикните ему, громко : «С днем рожденья!»
в честь праздничных  минут  блаженства юбиляра 
от вас звучат аплодисменты в зале.
Чтоб приподнять веселье в миг вам тоже надобно налить
И за юбиляра стоя выпить.

Вот настал черед и тех, кто осенью родился.
Их не надо просить подняться, каждый из них на предыдущих  научился.
Пока вы все сейчас вставали, они очереди своей ждали
И готовы в сей же миг скорее налить и выпить.
Но, друзья, вы все же поднимитесь и всем нам покажитесь.
Вам трехкратное «ура» кричать
И по моей команде: «раз-два-три» уж можно начинать.
в честь  торжественных этих минут еще от вас звучит юбилейный салют.
Вам тоже, господа, бокальчики поднять пора.
И делаем три простых движения: 
От себя, к себе, в себя, - это клёво, это, да!

А сейчас все гости встанем, дружно крикнем  юбиляру:«Поздравляем!» 
Да, юбиляр наверно знал, кого сюда он приглашал
Соцветие прекрасных всех гостей отлично украшает юбилей!
Настала очередь виновника торжества стоя выпить и до дна
За тех, кто рядом с ним сейчас в этот праздник, в это час! За гостей, пей до дна!

приму любую критику(только сильно не бейте!!!)
с уважением к вашему опыту ваша форумозависимая!!::wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> За гостей, пей до дна!


А если юбиляр не пьющий или мало пьющий? Получится засада... Лучше пусть пройдет чекнется со всеми...

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> А если юбиляр не пьющий или мало пьющий? Получится засада... Лучше пусть пройдет чекнется со всеми...


Нет проблем! В любом случае любой материал "примеряешь" на компанию и думаешь пойдет он или нет, соответственно то же и с юбиляром. (А с юбиляром, если он не пьющий, на предварительной встрече можно и обговорить этот момент. Он может наполнить бокал хоть минералкой, тем самым, сделав "алаверды" :Pivo: , как говориться, всем гостям.) :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> На форуме редко пишу, потому что кручусь как белка в колесе


Света, ты пишешь редко, но метко...
*181 сообщение и 1717 спасибок под ними*... Приятно,что ты встаешь на сторону защиты новичков...Но, поверь, если молча терпеть мусор в теме, то хорошо от этого не будет никому,- ни старичку, ни новичку... 
Если у человека есть чуство юмора, то он улыбнется А если обижается на любую мелочь, то это неизлечимо...

----------


## nassi

> Не обижайся, мы новичков любим, просто иногда ворчим, чтоб повнимательнее были.


Спасибо ,уже не обижаюсьl.




> да ладно, почти все, когда были новичками, через такое прошли! Кто хотел, тот всё равно остался и не ушёл в геологи.





> я прекрасно понимаю твои порывы, когда сюда попадаешь, хочется влиться в колектив и поделиться хоть чем-то!
> спасибо, что делишься материалом, с которым работаешь...но если ты останешься с нами надолго, будешь активно общаться,мы потом с улыбкой будем вспоминать этот твой случай!


Я тоже надеюсь,будем стараться!!! :Ok: 

Для себя сделала вывод:нужно проще смотреть на вещи и с улыбкой!!! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

> нужно проще смотреть на вещи и с улыбкой!!!


 УМНИЧКА!!!! Так держать! Здесь тебя научат только хорошему :Aga:

----------


## Kiska2009

У нас на Украине на второй день свадьбы родителям последнего неженатого(незамужнего)ребенка в семье молодые одевают на голову веночки из цветов с конфетами.Затем говорят слова благодарности родителям за их нежность,внимание,тепло,что они дарили,когда молодые были маленькими,за любовь,которой они согревали в трудные минуты,за подаренное родителями счастье просто жить.За их помощь,знания,весь их жизненный опыт.Затем троекратно кланяются родителям,танцуют с ними,а потом под быстрый танец родители разрывают свои веночки и бросают цветы и конфеты гостям.Иногда дети забрасывают веночки своих родителей на дерево,загадывая,кто выше забросит,тот и будет на старости за родителями ухаживать.
Если у вас тоже имеет место такой обычай,расскажите,как его проводите вы и как словесно оформляете! :flower:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Хотелось бы поделиться к 8 марта, (у меня из Новогоднего сценария,) но можно под любой праздник подвести. 
Вед. Из далеких стран к нам пожаловал гость, прослышав  о нашем празднике и красоте наших женщин, встречайте…  . Ну примерно так
Гарем с «секретом»
Под музыку Кредо Мама Азия (нарезка) появляется Султан, танцует немного, зовет остальных жен.
Кричит: Жены, на выход. Музыка «Опа, опа, милый…» Усманова.  Танцуют, убегают.
Вед.: Султан Аль-бабет, ты зачем к нам пожаловал
Султан: Мне надоел моя гарем,
Он мне уже вот тут совсем!
Вед. Так ты прибыл к нам набрать новый гарем?
Аль-бабет,  а какая жена тебе нужна? 
Султан: «Самая ласковая», 
Вед: Кто быстрее обнимет Султана, та и самая ласковая. 
Обращаясь к Султану еще какая жена нужна?
Султан:  «Самая грациозная»
Вед: Самая грациозная у нас сегодня та, у которой самый высокий каблук. 
Проходят выборы
Султан:  «Неразгаданная тайна»
Вед: Мисс «Неразгаданная тайна» у нас сегодня та, у которой больше всего в одежде черного цвета.
Проходят выборы
Султан:  «Самая стройная»
Вед: Выбираем Мисс «Осиная талия»
Султан: «Самая красивая»
Вед: Самая красивая у нас сегодня та дама, у которой в одежде больше всего блестящего. Выходите к нам.
Султан: «Самая щедрая».
Вед: Выбираем щедрую жену. Кто сейчас нальет Султану, та и  самая щедрая. 
Шесть жен в гареме, какая же самая любимая? Султан растерян, поэтому выберем ее по жребию. Завяжите глаза мудрейшему Султану. Жены, встаньте вокруг Султана и водите хоровод. А сейчас Султан выберет себе любимую жену! Выбирайте, о, повелитель! Жены ждут!

Султан с завязанными глазами выбирает одну из жен. Вот она, самая любимая!
Моя  Гульчатай назначается дежурной по гарему. А сейчас я хочу посмотреть какие танцовщицы  мои жены . Танцуют.
 Ах, хороши!  Всем женам - дары Востока! 
А я хочу произнести тост. 

Служил у меня звездочет много лет, хорошие предсказания делал, вай, и все сбывалось. Решил я его наградить и предложил на выбор любую из моих жен. Он спрашивает первую жену: «Сколько будет дважды два? – Пять – ответила она. «Какая щедрая жена»: - сказал мой звездочет. Спрашивает вторую: «Сколько будет дважды два? –Три– ответила та. «Какая экономная жена»:  сказал звездочет. Спрашивает третью - «Сколько будет дважды два? –Четыре– ответила она. «Какая умная жена», восхитился звездочет. Как вы думаете, какую он выбрал?  Ответ из зала
Он  выбрал самую красивую! И я предлагаю поднять бокал вина за красивейших женщин, которые пришли сегодня на праздник. 
Звучит песня «Ах какая женщина»
.Материал с инета и ЧРГ, немного переработанный.
 Возможно пригодятся муз. нарезки для Султана и жен, немного попозже выставлю, если надо. Я, к сожалению, с компьютером на «Вы», муж придет, поможет.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Прошу вас, не кидайтесь больно помидорами, может быть я выставила материал не в ту тему. Но я не знаю куда надо. Может  кому-то пригодится.

----------


## kiss9

Kiska2009 Приветики из какого региона? Я про такой обряд и не слышала

----------


## bazievsilisa

Дорогие мои, помогите. Представляю вашему вниманию разработку сценария совместных праздников 8 марта и 23 февраля. Вся загвоздка в ЗАВЯЗКЕ не знаю чем начать. Ну и вообще может у кого возникнут идейки, что еще можно добавить, буду благодарна. Праздник для студентов и преподавателей.


все действие будет происходить 31 февраля (т.к. 23+8 =31 и нам нужен был день которого в календаре нет, типо символ мы мечтаем о том чего не может быть). А мечтаем мы вот о чем: женщины говорят то, что мужчинам на свете жить легко, а мужчины наоборот, вот мы и решили поменять женщин и мужчин местами (но не телами!) и посмотреть со стороны как это все смотрится. 

Так вот у нас будут сценки:

Женщина с топором

Мужчинки в бане или может сделаем зарисовку разных образов: мужчина на кухне (домохозяйка), мужчина собирается (ну он естественно собирается также долго как женщина) (вобщем еще не додумала). Но факт тот что они собираются все типо изображая женский девичник рассказывают о своих проблемах. Например:

У меня болит душа
Надоела мне плита
Постоянные готовки
Трата та та та та та (это мужчина-домохозяйка говорит)

Далее сценка женщины в армии
Далее женщина вернулась домой поздно
Эта сценка заканчивается словами: как то мы с тобой живем не так - и все возвращается на свои места.

И там дальше мальчики поздравляют женщин а девочки поздравляют мужчин.
Мальчики будут читать стихи, а потом выводить девочек. А для девочек мы делаем платья 4 стихий.

А дальше я говорю: ну а как же праздник без подарков.
Есть такое выражение родится под счастливой звездой. Так вот давайте проверим под какой звездой вы родились. У нас будет сделано звездное небо из воздушных шариков. И у меня здесь два варианта: либо в шарики запихнуть конфети, лепестки роз, конфеты.... либо записки примерно такого содержания:
1. Право безнаказанно опоздать в любой день на работу на 1 час.
2. Право на один час бесплатных разговоров по рабочему телефону в личных целях в присутствии любого руководителя.
3. Право читать анекдоты в интернете на рабочем месте на 1 час в любой день.
4. Право на один тихий час в любое время рабочего дня с разрешением глубокого и завораживающего храпа.

Естественно написать приказ и что декан с этим согласен. 

Вот примерно так.....

----------


## Kiska2009

> Kiska2009 Приветики из какого региона? Я про такой обряд и не слышала


Я живу на юге Украины-Николаевская область.И если выдают замуж или женят последнего или единственного ребенка в семье,то этот обряд проводят обязательно.

----------


## Kiska2009

> Хотелось бы поделиться к 8 марта, (у меня из Новогоднего сценария,) но можно под любой праздник подвести. 
> Вед. Из далеких стран к нам пожаловал гость, прослышав  о нашем празднике и красоте наших женщин, встречайте…  . Ну примерно так
> Гарем с «секретом»


Я делаю наподобе этого сюрприз для юбиляра.Во время застолья в "Звучных мыслях" юбиляр выражает желание:"Если б я был султан,я б имел трех жен".Я ловлю его на слове и во время танцевального перерыва одеваю ему восточный халат и чалму и вывожу трех красавиц(переодетых мужчин,чтобы никаким образом не зацепить супругу юбиляра,да и мужчины в женских нарядах уже вызывают смех).
Первой выходит русская красавица в сарафане,в кокошнике , с косой (она у людей почему-то вызывает ассоциацию с нашей Юлей Тимошенко),под "Калинку".Всячески пристает к юбиляру,танцует вместе с ним.Потм я говорю:
Русская красавица,ответьте нам пожалуйста,нравится ли вам наш юбиляр?
Подношу к ней микрофон,звучит нарезка"Как вам сказать-безумно"(голос Фрекен Бок)
Вы подарили ему такой прекрасный танец,может взамен вы хотите его о чем-то попросить?Я думаю,он вам н откажет.Чего же вы хотите?
Нарезка"Хочу я замуж"
(Обращаясь к юбиляру),что вы можете сказать в ответ на просьбу русской красавицы?
Нарезка"Я на тебе никогда не женюсь".
Как видите,наш юбиляр категорически отказался брать в жены русскую красавицу,но давайте посмотрим как он отреагирует на нежную,стройную и грациозную жемчужину Востока!
(Выходит горилоподобный,здоровенный мужик с усами в наряде восточных танцовщиц и в паранже под "Хабиби"),Танцует перед юбиляром танец живота,не снимая паранжу.
(Обращаясь к юбиляру)Понравился вам танец живота в исполнении восточной красавицы?Что бы вы хотели ей сейчас сказать?
Нарезка"Гюльчитай,открой личико!"
Покажи,красавица,свой прекрасный лик.(Поднимает паранжу).Что скажете?
Нарезка"Страшная"
Звезда Востока,может,ты тоже хочешь о чем-то попросить своего господина?
Нарезка"Целуй меня,целуй"(лезет целоваться к юбиляру).
Что скажете?
Нарезка"Я тебя поцелую...потом...,если захочешь".
И,наконец,встречаем самую горячую,самую темпераментную звезду украинской эстрады-Верку Сердючку!("Лаша тумбай")
Верочка,как женщина опытная,знающая толк в мужчинах,что ты можешь сказать нашему имениннику?
Нарезка"А я не знаю почему,но ты мне нравишься"
(К юбиляру)Скажите из этих трех красавиц,из всех присутствующих в этом зале,кто для вас всех дороже и любимей,кого вы выберете?
Нарезка"(Родная жена,родная)
Юбиляр подходит к супруге и они танцуют.
Аналогично делаю сюрприз для юбилярши,но ,естественно,с другими героями.

----------


## shoymama

*Kiska2009*, извини, имени не нашла, МОЛОДЕЦ!
Вот не люблю переодевалки, а у тебя так вкусно, так обоснованно выходит кахдый персонаж, и не покривляться, а именно отработать свою музыкальную нарезку. Мне понравилось!
Это тебе!  [img]http://s17.******info/54530fd1637bee0fb61b9a90fb3b8d8f.gif[/img]

----------


## гунька

*Kiska2009*,



> Вот не люблю переодевалки, а у тебя так вкусно, так обоснованно выходит кахдый персонаж, и не покривляться, а именно отработать свою музыкальную нарезку. Мне понравилось!


Полностью присоединяюсь к Олечкиным словам! :Ok:  Мне тоже очень понравилось! А к женскому юбилею выложи, пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## Kiska2009

> А к женскому юбилею выложи, пожалуйста!


ДА практически тоже самое.Говорю,что весть о том,что сегодня празднует свой юбилей одна из самых замечательных женщин нашего города,облетела не только наш город,но и весь мир.И вот,представители трех стран ,прибыли к нам для того,чтобы поздравить нашу юбиляршу,а также с тайным намерением покорить ее сердце.А вот удастся ли это им,сейчас мы с вами увидим!
Первый представитель прибыл к нам из города,который по праву считается жемчужиной у моря.Встречаем Попондополо из Одессы!
(Под песню"На морском песочке я Марусю встретил"выходит мужик в красном галифе с желтой бахромой по бокам,в тельняжке,с галстуком,с кобурой и в военной фуражке,с усиками как у Гитлера.Пристает к юбилярше,танцует с ней)
Как я погляжу,наша именинница вам приглянулась.Так ли это?
(Подношу к нему микрофон.Звучит нарезка"Ах,эта девушка меня с ума свела,разбила сердце мне,покой взяла")
Что ж наш одессит просто покорен вашей красотой и обаянием.Что вы ответите этому пылкому воздыхателю?
(Нарезка"Ты ко мне не приставай
             Ручкам волю не давай
             Шибко ты уж смелый
             Да только неумелый")
Второй представитель прибыл к нам из далекой восточной страны.Встречаем наиссиятельнейшего,мудрейшего из мудрейших султана Марокко!
(Выходит в синем восточном халате,расшитым золотой тесьмой,в золотой чалме и с белой бородой под песню"Если б я был султан")
Я вижу вы глаз не отводите от нашей именинницы.Что вы можете,глядя на нее сказать?
(Нарезка"Это студентка,комсомолка,спортсменка,наконец,она просто красавица!Эй,девушка-красавица,ты мне очень нравишься.Я тебя давно люблю,все,что хочешь подарю!")
И султана не оставило равнодушным очарование нашей именинницы.Каким будет ваш ответ нашему восточному гостю?
(Нарезка"Милый мой дедочек,сизый голубочек
             Как ты не крути,а мы не пара
             Вот такая вот у нас запара
             Как ты не крути,нам не по пути
             Мы с тобой не пара,прости")
И,наконец,третий представитель-шикарный мужчина,иностранец,прибывший к нам из жаркой страны Зимбабве!
(Выходит мужчина под песню"Я шоколадный заяц".В черных колготках сделала прорези для глаз.одела ему яркого цвета большие солнцезащитные очки,из красной ткани пошила и набила ватой большие мясистые губы,на шею и руки тоже в колготках навешала побольше разных побрякушек.На голове курчавый паричок-получился такой себе негр-дикарь.)
Я знаю,что вы приехали к нам,чтобы попросить нашу виновницу торжества осуществить ваше заветное желание.Озвучте нам его!
(Нарезка"Целуй меня,целуй")
Ну и страстные же мужчины живут в Зимбабве!Вот,хочет вас поцеловать.Что скажете?
(Нарезка голоса Фрекен бок"Не надо,я вас боюсь."И голоса тетушки Чарли из Бразилии"Как вам не стыдно так пугать беззащитную женщину?"
Ну,а дальше все по старой схеме:кто для вас самый дорогой и любимый?
(Нарезка"Мой милый супруг,самый лучший в мире друг и т. д.")
Муж приглашает жену на танец и все ХЭППИ ЭНД!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Kiska2009*,
 Ждем нарезочки! Понравилось!

----------


## лилечек

*Kiska2009*,
Очень понравились выходы! Молодец!  Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям выставить нарезки!!!!

----------


## орбит

присоединяюсь к откликам на поздравления в юбилеи.


> (К юбиляру)Скажите из этих трех красавиц,из всех присутствующих в этом зале,кто для вас всех дороже и любимей,кого вы выберете?
> Нарезка"(Родная жена,родная)
> Юбиляр подходит к супруге и они танцуют.
> Аналогично делаю сюрприз для юбилярши,но ,естественно,с другими героями.


очень всё понравилось! спасибо! свежий, неизбитый подход!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Ой,какая молодец!!!!!!kiska 2009 !!!!!! а уж если нарезками поделишься-цены тебе не будет!!!!!!

----------


## Raisska

> Kiska2009,
> Очень понравились выходы! Молодец! Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям выставить нарезки!!!!



я тоже присоединяюсь! 

и вообще, столько хороших идей.спасибо всем

----------


## Kiska2009

Огромное спасибо за отзывы.Завтра обязательно выставлю нарезки. :Aga: Сегодня не успею,спешу на юбилей.:biggrin:

----------


## Гудимка

> Огромное спасибо за отзывы.


Завтра ждём нарезки!!! Спасибки за идейку, понравилось!!!

----------


## Буча

> Огромное спасибо за отзывы


УМНИЧКА!!!

----------


## Kiska2009

Обещанные нарезки к СЮРПРИЗУ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЯРА
http://files.mail.ru/5ZXFQS
Пока загоняла нарезки подумала,что Сердючке юбиляр ничего не отвечает.Может,ответом ей сделать песню Лепса:"Я тебя не люблю,это главный мой плюс,я на это кино не куплюсь."?Ведь Сердючка тоже выделывается перед юбиляром в стиле Данилко,т.е. устраивает ему настоящее"кино".А после того как юбиляр потанцует с женой,можно сделать танец всех гостей и ряженных под Сердючку"Любовь вам не трали-вали",пусть Верочка еще поработает,главное-выбрать на эту роль заводного гостя.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

*Kiska2009*,
 Умничка! :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
[QUOTE=Kiska2009;2630014]ДА практически тоже самое.Говорю,что весть о том,что сегодня празднует свой юбилей одна из самых замечательных женщин нашего города,облетела не только наш город,но и весь мир.И вот,представители трех стран ,прибыли к нам для того,чтобы поздравить нашу юбиляршу,а также с тайным намерением покорить ее сердце.А вот удастся ли это им,сейчас мы с вами увидим!
Первый представитель прибыл к нам из города,который по праву считается жемчужиной у моря.Встречаем Попондополо из Одессы!
(Под песню"На морском песочке я Марусю встретил"выходит мужик в красном галифе с желтой бахромой по бокам,в тельняжке,с галстуком,с кобурой и в военной фуражке,с усиками как у Гитлера.Пристает к юбилярше,танцует с ней)
Как я погляжу,наша именинница вам приглянулась.Так ли это?
(Подношу к нему микрофон.Звучит нарезка"Ах,эта девушка меня с ума свела,разбила сердце мне,покой взяла"...........................................................................................

А на такой выход можно нарезочки пожалуйста...... :flower:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Нарезки почему-то не полные.Нет"Если б я был султан" и для Сердючки. :Vah: Ой, ты же написала,что первая это у тебя в "мыслях" а со второй не определилась.Извините бога ради.У меня юбилей 6 марта 60 лет мужчине.Попробую.Я делала последнее время репортажи.А теперь попробую так:репортаж-мысли-твой сюрприз.Из-за стола всех можно этим поднять на танцы.Спасибо :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Kiska2009

> Нарезки почему-то не полные.Нет"Если б я был султан" и для Сердючки.Ой, ты же написала,что первая это у тебя в "мыслях" а со второй не определилась


Подожди,как неполные?Если б я был султан"-это "говорит"юбиляр во время застолья,когда читаем мысли.Причем здесь Сердючка?Она выходит под"Зибен,зибен ай-лю-лю"третей.Ведь юбиляр выразил желание иметь трех жен.Я заливала нарезки подряд,может,они на экране идут в разнобой?Так я специально их пронумеровала что за чем.Или ты подумала,что это нарезки к "Мыслям"?Это нарезки к выходу ряженных для СЮРПРИЗА ЮБИЛЯРУ,а для чтения мыслей на юбилее мужчины совсем другие нарезки.

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
[QUOTE=Матильда 1967]А теперь попробую так:репортаж-мысли-твой сюрприз.Из-за стола всех можно этим поднять на танцы.Спасибо
И еще:тебе не кажется,что ты очень загружаешь людей музыкальными нарезками.Может потеряться"соль"всех этих задумок.Я бы во время первого застолья сделала бы репортаж,а во время второго-"Звучные мысли" и когда бы прозвучала мысль юбиляра,что если б я был султан,я б имел трех жен,прокоментировала,мол,посмотрим,может это желание я помогу юбиляру осуществить.И все.Точка.А уже после застолья,когда люди будут хорошо разогретые,сказать:"Помните,когда мы свами читали ваши мысли,наш юбиляр выразил желание иметь трех жен,а я в свою очередь заметила,что вполне возможно,что его желание сегодня исполнится?Так вот в день юбилея все желания именинников должны исполняться и я рада представить юбиляру этих самых трех жен?Давайте посмотрим,глядя на этих красавиц,наш юбиляр по-прежнему захочет иметь свой личный гарем,либо его мнение о султановской жизни изменится?И выводим по одной наших ряженных

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
Если можешь,пожалуйста,напиши какие репортажи ты делаешь на юбилеи

----------


## Тоечка

Таинственная*Kiska2009*,как же вас величать?
 спасибо за классные номера :Ok: Прослушала нарезки,то нет две на слова..Гульчитай открой личико и Я тебя поцелую потом.Может найдете..а то как мне работающей с интер.методом втыка :Oj: невозможно их сделать.И можно ли надеяться на нарезки к юб.женщины :flower:  :Pivo: Удачи вам и классных клиентов.

----------


## коломбина

*Kiska2009*,
 МОЛОДЧИНА! очень-очень здорово, свежо. весело, опрвданно! Спасибо огромное! Жду-не дождусь нарезки для женского юбилея! Удачи!

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

*Kiska2009*,
 ещё к женскоиу юбилею можно нарезочки....заранее спасибо....Удачи тебе...

----------


## Матильда 1967

Сейчас пока не могу,но завтра напишу.Репортаж я делаю и на женский и на мужской.Отправлю ,постараюсь.Если получится.Но думаю,что если не получится,то мне обязательно помогут наши сердобольные форумчане.

----------


## TAMATA

Приветик!!!Девочки, куда обратиться, я что-то не нашла, очень надо!!!!!!!!!!
Просят клиенты-мужчины поздравить  женщин с 8 марта сценкой-поздравлением.Я пообещала , а оказывается у меня ничего нет.
Может поделитесь????
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
мужиков 4 человека

----------


## Kiska2009

> .Гульчитай открой личико и Я тебя поцелую потом.


Вот эти две нарезки

http://files.mail.ru/KWVC9F

*Добавлено через 35 минут*



> ещё к женскоиу юбилею можно нарезочки..


Нарезки к СЮРПРИЗУ ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЯРШИ

http://files.mail.ru/Y26OSJ

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
[QUOTE=Тоечка]

Меня зовут Оксана			
 :Aga:

----------


## Kiska2009

Не могли бы вы переслать мне нарезки к "Репкеhttp://files.mail.ru/D70UMQ

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
и продолжение
http://files.mail.ru/F4W81R
Доценко Татьяна-землячка!Нарезки к "Криминальной репке,"как ты просила!

----------


## Тоечка

Оксаночка огромное спасибо за нарезки.. :Ok: Вот прослушала сюрприз для юб.и появилась мысль,а если попробовать на свадьбе для невесты?Ведь к жениху приходят холостая жизнь и наложницы и т.п.Вот только последнюю песню подобрать другую.. :Oj: что бы трогательно было.Мол невеста не подалась на соблазнения и её любимый самый лучший.Очень мне нарезки понравились и герои очень калоритные,но к сожалению юбилеи очень редко заказывают с тамадой.Вот за тот год всего два,а жалко такой материал пылится будет.Оксана ты как считаешь?..ведь ты видела номер в работе..?пойдет для свадьбы? :flower:

----------


## nassi

> Меня зовут Оксана


Привет тезка!!Прочитала твой сюрприз для юбиляра ,понравилось.Я делаю немного с другими персонажами,к каждому подводка и музыка.Тоже переодеваю мужчин,чтобы не обидеть жену,да они и обыграют лучше,заранее обговариваю выход каждого.Ты натолкнула меня на мысль,теперь хочу подобрать нарезки,чтобы обыграть диалог.А сейчас хочу предложить свой вариант(на свой страх и риск)
уж не знаю как к нему отнесутся сторожилы форума.За стихи строго не судите,поправки принимаются.Музыку могу выложить.

Сегодня гости дорогие
Собрались мы не просто так
День рожденья Виктора отметить
Не год,не два,а целых 50.
Мы приготовили сюрприз.
Тебе Аня мы раскажем,
И кое-что ещё покажем,
Что знать давно была должна.
Никто из нас и знать не знает
И даже не подозревает
Каким наш Виктор раньше был
И с кем он время проводил.
Мы долго ездили искали
И много девушек искали
Все здесь они,стоят за дверью
И ждут ,что мы их позовём.

Виктор,помнишь в 5 классе
Ты думал только о Наташе?
И эта первая любовь
Пусть загорится в тебе вновь.
(выход школьницы под музыку)

А помнишь у бабушки в деревне
Ты очень часто отдыхал?
И в один из дней прекрасных
Её внезапно повстречал.
(выход деревенской девушки,под музыку"Кадриль")

А помнишь было тебе лет 20
Её увидев ,надо признаться
Ты думал только об одном
О чём?Мы знать не хотим
А только на вас сейчас погля дим.
(выход секси,под муз.Seks-Bom)

А пляж морской ты  помнишь?
Вода прозрачна и чиста
Мочила ножки в ней она.
Что дальше было,знаешь сам
А может и раскажеш нам.
(Выход в купольном костюме,муз."Ах море")

Теперь ты Аня посмотрела
Каких красавиц он имел
И вот из всех этих  красоток
Одну тебя он полюбил.

----------


## slanas

Хочу предложить игру для юбилея

Кукла
Играть в нее лучше всего прямо за столом..
 Лучше всего обычного голенького пупсика. И под каким либо предлогом (например, это наш именинник, он только что родился, так давайте его поцелуем) предлагаем его поцеловать всем по очереди, объявляя при этом куда он это делает. Например, "Я целую его в глазик, чтобы он хорошо видел". Повторяться, естественно, нельзя! Если народа не очень много, то придется пустить куклу на второй круг... При исчерпании ручек и ножек, гости думая, что игра только в этом и заключается, будут называть и целовать 
Ведущий игру должен всю старательно запоминать (можно и даже записывать) После окончания круга (первого или второго) ведущий объявляет, что хватит тренироваться на кукле. И теперь каждый должен поцеловать соседа в том порядке как передавалась кукла, в то место которое он объявлял... Если кукла ходила два круга, то соответственно два круга проходит и "поцелуй соседа". Отказ от целования или чтобы тебя поцеловали - штраф...

----------


## вероника-солнце

*slanas*,
 Здесь пишут собственные наработки...А эта игра,увы,где только не печаталась и кем только не использовалась...( Хотя предвижу,что сейчас услышу,что многие форумчане ее и не использовали совсем...)))

----------


## Онга

> предлагаем его поцеловать всем по очереди


эта забавушка  одноразовая-это раз, во-вторых , как мир стара и ,скорее всего ,ее знают все наизусть(тогда прикола не вижу вообще), что подтверждает мой первый пункт

----------


## Kiska2009

> ?пойдет для свадьбы?


Для свадьбы я тоже выпускаю ряженных ребят,те же  женские персонажи плюс лже-невеста.Они у меня выходят в тех случаях,когда воруют невесту.А подводку делаю такую:
Уважаемые гости!У нас на свадьбе произошло ЧП-украли невесту и не за какие конкурсы и деньги не хотят ее возвращать.Что же делать?Подумали-подумали и решили предложить жениху редкую и эксклюзивную возможность выбрать себе другую невесту.Выходят по очереди четыре переодетых в "красавиц":русскую,цыганку,восточную и Сердючку(в нашем городе без нее свадеб не бывает!)парня и начинают в процессе танца соблазнять жениха(подговариваю их,чтобы они вели себя так,чтоб жених захотел их "как женщин".Поверь,ребята так стараются!Умора!зал лежит!Говорю такие слова:
Список невест мы давно изучили
И Саше первую предложили
Она как солнца луч сияет
Красою наповал сражает
Фигурка, глаз не отвести
Встречайте-Шамиад-Али!
Выходит парень,переодетый в восточную красавицу.Танцует танец живота,соблазняя жениха под"Хабиби".Потом говорю:
Она немая от рожденья 
А говорят ее движенья
Все хорошо,но мало текста
Неразговорчива невеста!
Спрашиваю жениха;"Ну что,берешь?".Естесственно,он отказывается.Я:"Ну что ж,дело твое,но знаешь чего ты не заметил?Какими глазами твой тесть на нее смотрел!!!(И дарю ее тестю)
Итак,невеста номер два
Меня не подведет она!
Сейчас увидишь эту кралю
на весь свет одна такая
Ладно вяжет складно шьет
Исключительно поет!
Выходит русская красавица под"Калинку-малинку".Жених отказывается и от нее.
Я поняла,что ты решил не рисковать
И просишь следующую показать!
Ну что ж,еще одну невесту представляем
Красавица-цыганка перед нами!
Выходит под "Цыганочку".История повторяется.
Что.решил судьбу не бередить?
С такой невестой некуда сходить!
Есть,жених еще невеста
Учти,отрываю ведь от сердца
Борщ готовит-объеденье
А сама-то загляденье
Будет классная жена!
Посмотри!Вот и она!
Выходит парень,одетый в свадебный наряд под песню Глюкозы"Я буду вместо нее,твоя невеста".
Подумай!Клевая она!
Что?Нет?Ну есть еще одна!
Ее природа одарила щедро
Арбузные груди и обухом нос
А мощный затылок знаком всем наверно
Верка Сердючка-апофеоз!
Выходит Вера под "Зибен,зибен ай-лю-лю"
Ну как?
Я тебе,жених,гляжу
Все никак не угожу
Так скажи на самом деле
Кто же нужен-то тебе?
Жених отвечает:"Любимая"
А ты позови ее ласково,нежно,может,она к тебе и выйдет.Жених зовет.Выходит невеста под песню И.Николаева"Невеста".Гости делают круг-оберег,а в центре танцуют молодые.
Говорю сразу,стихи не мои,взяты с форума.К сожалению не знаю автора,но от всей души благодарю за его творчество!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Оксана ещё подскажи а где почитать текст к твоим репкам.Я так поняла их две..одна обычная,другая криминал.


Нет,девочки,репка у меня одна-"Криминальная",я ее делала на День Милиции,но думаю,что и на других праздниках прокатит.У меня доблестные стражи порядка просто по полу катались!Я ее уже выставляла здесь.Сейцас попробую найти и скопировать.

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
сказка о том,как Дед Вован Репку сажал.
Жил-был следователь Дедушкин Владимир,для своих прсто Дед Вован.Ваши апплодисменты нашему герою!
(выходит Дед под песню"Вова-чума")
Узнал он,что в огороде его ничего не растет,чахнет и вянет,потому что все культуры держит в страхе местный авторитет Репка.Вызвал Дед Репку себе в кабинет
(подношу микрофон к Деду и звучит:"А теперь горбатый,я сказал горбатый")
Ну что ж ,встречаем Репку!
(выходит Репка под "как известно мы народ горячий"из м/ф"бременские музыканты")

Решил Дед Вован Репку посадить. Сажает-сажает,а посадить не может.А Репка ему и говорит:
("Указ 7/8шьешь,начальник?"из к/ф"место встречи изменить нельзя")

Но Дед решил не сдаваться,а действовать по-другому.Разведал он,что в том же огроде наряду с Репкой орудовала старая спекулянтка по кличке Бабка.И вызвал ее на допрос.Встречаем Бабку! 
(выход Бабки"Все мы бабы-стервы")

колол Дед Бабку колол.Долго держалась она,но раскололась,наконец.
("Не виноватая я,он сам пришел"из к/ф"Бриллиантовая рука")

Обрадовался Вован,решил,что с помощью Бабки сможет Репку посадить.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут. Тут Бабка обстановку оценила и рассказала Деду про известную в определенных кругах аферистку и мошенницу Внучку.Встречаем!
("Я ведь только с мороза") 

Дед Вован давай ее фактами доставать,а она крутится,вертится,никак ее не взять.
("А я не знаю почему,но ты мне нравишься")

вобщем,спрыгивала с "базара".тогда применил к ней Дед допрос с пристрастием и все-таки получил от нее информацию.Стал Репку с помощью Бабки и Внучки сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда Внучка за Жучкой побежала,да на него настучала.Встречаем Жучку!
(Выход Жучки под "Сексбомб") 

Увидел Дед Вован Жучку,да спрашивает:
("Чего тебе надо,собака?"из к/ф"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию")

Выложила Жучка всю подноготную Репки.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда позвала Жучка местную девицу легкого поведения по кличке Мурка.Причем Дед заметил:
("Не имени ,ни роду,одни кликухи поганые"из к/ф"Место встречи")

что ж встречаем Мурку!

("Мурка,ты мой котеночек")

Т.к.Мурка наша была девицей легких нравов,начала она к Деду приставать.
("Попробуй Джага-Джага")

Подошел Дед ближе к Кошке,покалякал с ней о делах Репки скорбных немножко,она и пообещала помочь Репку посадить.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.

Что же делать?Как им быть?
Как им Репку посадить?
На дно они засели
И только тогда увидеть сумели
Что в сказке был еще и Мышка-
Репки единственный сынишка
Он то в картишки промотает
То пропьет,то потеряет
Мышка где-то промышлял
Вес наел и нервным стал
Встречаем Мышку!

("Постой ,паровоз,не стучите,колеса")

Собрал их всех вместе Дед и говорит:

("граждане алкоголики,хулиганы и тунеядцы"из к/ф"Операция Ы") 
Тут всем миром надавили
Репку дружно посадили
Тут и сказочке конец
А кто слушал-молодец!

Сказка ложь, да в ней намек
Добрым молодцам урок.
Чтобы не было бедствия
Дружи,народ,со следствием!!!

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*



> Вот прослушала сюрприз для юб.и появилась мысль,а если попробовать на свадьбе для невесты?Ведь к жениху приходят холостая жизнь и наложницы и т.п


ТОЕЧКА!!!Пока искала"Репку",кажется,нашла то,что тебе нужно!В разделе"БЕСЕДКА"зайди на вторую страницу,найди тему"ПРИЕМНЫЙ ПУНКТ ДЛЯ НОВИЧКОВ"(смотри внимательно,эта тема почти что внизу)Открой13-ю стр.,найди пост235 и почитай сообщение от НАДЕЖКИ.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

*Kiska2009*,
 Оксана! Большое спасибо за нарезки...Молодчина...Успехов тебе. :flower:

----------


## Тоечка

*Kiska2009*,
 Оксаночка огромное спасибо. :flower: Я тоже делаю подставных невест в виде сказки,но почему всегда всё для жениха,а для невест НУ НИКАКОГО ВНИМАНИЯ:biggrin:Вот жениха прям все хотят,а невесту? :frown:Поэтому и подумала..может подойдет такой номер?Очень мне персонажи понравились :Ok: особенно Папандопало.Попробую так  на второй день свадьбы..будем уже не невесту,а жену сооблазнять.Спрошу ты сегодня уже кто?-ЖЕНА-вот к тебе и явились гости нежданные.

----------


## Florimell

Поделюсь своей наработкой (весьма возможно, что что-то подобное и есть но это не "тупо" слизано) я подошла творчески к этому вопросу.
А вопрос собственно дарения подарков - есть 2 варианта: первый обрядовый - коромысло и 2 золотых ведра, второй - сберегательная книжка - такой способ избит, но молодым очень нравится воплощение идеи.
Прямая подводка такова - сбербанк РФ по случаю торжественного дня бракосочетания открыл счет на имя __________, уважаемые гости, делайте ваши вклады... Фишка тут не в идеи, а в её воплощение - дизайнеры сделали точную копию оригинала книги и два разворота.
Судить вам____   http://*********ru/1087759.jpg
http://*********ru/1088783.jpg


Этим своим первым постом в этой теме, я хочу вот, что сказать - всё говорено, оговорено 100 раз, только одно важно - привносить стиль, свой взгляд к пусть избитой идеи... Оценивать вам!

----------


## Онга

> варианта: первый обрядовый - коромысло и 2 золотых ведра


Таня, ты права, главное как преподнести.
ведра с коромыслом использую очень давно+ костюмы для свидетелей-расские красивые сарафаны и головные уборы с косами. на этот вариант молодые соглашаются почти всегда. раз только пара отказалась ,сказав, что не хотят из дарения хохму устраивать. в чем-то они правы, потому что уж очень много внимания гостей уходит на переодетого свидетеля

----------


## юрик71

У меня девчонки поющие и я решил сделать их выход на свадьбе с песней Глюкозы - НЕвеста. Они выходят в свадебных платьях, туш течет,помада размазана, и по ходу песни они, как бы провоцируют жениха (в шутку).

----------


## Florimell

> в чем-то они правы, потому что уж очень много внимания гостей уходит на переодетого свидетеля


Я всегда молодым говорю, что нужно постараться выдержать золотую середину между сбором денег и "балаганом". Чтобы это не выглядело как банальный сбор конвертов... Хотя, сама, наверно, сталкивалась, когда молодые просят собирать, собирать и ещё раз собирать деньги...(((

----------


## Тоечка

*Kiska2009*,
 Оксаночка спасибо за кримин.Репку :flower: она конечно для определённых кругов.:biggrin:опять с просьбой не хватает таких нарезок("Попробуй Джага-Джага")
("Я ведь только с мороза")("А я не знаю почему,но ты мне нравишься")
Но зато есть как бы лишние.По тексту они не идут1(Угостите даму спичкой)2(Вчера котов душили)3(Плохо мы воспитываем)4(Твой дом -тюрьма)5(Иначе моменто море)
6(Усы,лапы и хвост..вот мои документы)7(Я волк свободного племени)8(Отправят в Сибирь снег убирать)Вот думаю может это с другой оперы :Oj: или ты текст укоротила?Давай рассказывай:cool:Ну очень уж нарезки прикольные.(колись..Kiska2009 ):biggrin:Спасибо.С ув ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ

----------


## Kiska2009

> Попробуй Джага-Джага")
> ("Я ведь только с мороза")("А я не знаю почему,но ты мне нравишься")
> Но зато есть как бы лишние.По тексту они не идут1(Угостите даму спичкой)2(Вчера котов душили)3(Плохо мы воспитываем)4(Твой дом -тюрьма)5(Иначе моменто море)


Тоечка,млин,мой недосмотр,каюсь.На форуме выложила первоначальный вариант,потом переделала и нарезки выложила с новой версии.Смотри,вариант,который имел успех!
сказка о том,как Дед Вован Репку сажал.
Жил-был следователь Дедушкин Владимир,для своих прсто Дед Вован.Ваши апплодисменты нашему герою!
(выходит Дед под песню"Вова-чума")
Узнал он,что в огороде его ничего не растет,чахнет и вянет,потому что все культуры держит в страхе местный авторитет Репка.Вызвал Дед Репку себе в кабинет
(подношу микрофон к Деду и звучит:"А теперь горбатый,я сказал горбатый")
Ну что ж ,встречаем Репку!
(выходит Репка под "как известно мы народ горячий"из м/ф"бременские музыканты")

Решил Дед Вован Репку посадить.(нарезка"ВЫ арестованы") А Репка ему и говорит:
("Указ 7/8шьешь,начальник?"из к/ф"место встречи изменить нельзя")На что ДЕД ему прямо заявил:(нарезка"Твой дом-тюрьма")Сажает-сажает Репку,а посадить не может..

Но Дед решил не сдаваться,а действовать по-другому.Разведал он,что в том же огроде наряду с Репкой орудовала старая спекулянтка по кличке Бабка.И вызвал ее на допрос.Встречаем Бабку! 
(выход Бабки"Все мы бабы-стервы")

колол Дед Бабку колол,не выдержал и говорит:(нарезка"а потом как дам больно")Долго держалась она,но раскололась,наконец.
("Не виноватая я,он сам пришел"из к/ф"Бриллиантовая рука")

Обрадовался Вован,решил,что с помощью Бабки сможет Репку посадить.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут. Тут Бабка обстановку оценила и рассказала Деду про известную в определенных кругах аферистку и мошенницу Внучку.Встречаем!
Выход Внучки-Сердючки под"Зибен,зибен")

Дед Вован давай ее фактами доставать,а она крутится,вертится,никак ее не взять.
("Ничего не вижу,ничего не слышу")

вобщем,спрыгивала с "базара".тогда Дед Вован очень серьезно предупредил Внучку о последствиях отказа сотрудничать со следствием(нарезка"А потом вас публично выпорют и отправят в Сибирь снег убирать").Подействовало это на Внучку безотказно.все-таки получил от нее информацию.Стал Репку с помощью Бабки и Внучки сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда Внучка за Жучкой побежала,да на него настучала.Встречаем Жучку!
(Выход Жучки под "Сексбомб") 

Увидел Дед Вован Жучку,да спрашивает:
("Чего тебе надо,собака?"из к/ф"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию").Жучка испугался от собственного имени отрекался и заявил,что он вовсе не собака ,а.....
(нарезка"Я-волк свободного племени).Не поверил ему Дед Вован,попросил документы показать(нарезка"Усы,лапы и хвост-вот мои документы").Но в конце концов
Выложила Жучка всю подноготную Репки.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.Тогда позвала Жучка местную девицу легкого поведения по кличке Мурка.Причем Дед заметил:
("Не имени ,ни роду,одни кликухи поганые"из к/ф"Место встречи")

что ж встречаем Мурку!

("Мурка,ты мой котеночек).Села Мурка вальяжо на стульчик,достала сигарету  попросила:(нарезка"Угостите даму спичкой,гражданин начальник").Дед Вован посмотрел на девицу Мурку,и подумал(нарезка"Да,плохо мы воспитываем нашу молодежь")


Подошел Дед ближе к Кошке,да и промурлыкал ей тихонько на ушко(нарезка"Вчера котов душили,душили").Затряслась от страха Мурка и говорит(нарезка"Как вам не стыдно так пугать")но пообещала помочь Репку посадить.Стали они все вместе Репку сажать.Сажают-сажают посадить не могут.

Что же делать?Как им быть?
Как им Репку посадить?
На дно они засели
И только тогда увидеть сумели
Что в сказке был еще и Мышка-
Репки единственный сынишка
Он то в картишки промотает
То пропьет,то потеряет
Мышка где-то промышлял
Вес наел и нервным стал
Встречаем Мышку!

("Постой ,паровоз,не стучите,колеса").Прижал Дед хорошенько Мышку и предупредил,что если не расскажет всю подноготную Репки,то(нарезка"Иначе мементо море").Сдался Мышка.Все выложил о Репке.

Собрал их всех вместе Дед и говорит:

("граждане алкоголики,хулиганы и тунеядцы"из к/ф"Операция Ы") 
Тут всем миром надавили
Репку дружно посадили
Тут и сказочке конец
А кто слушал-молодец!

Сказка ложь, да в ней намек
Добрым молодцам урок.
Чтобы не было бедствия
Дружи,народ,со следствием!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Сегодня,нет уже вчера работала на годике,так там папаша этого ребенка из отдела по борьбе с организованной преступностью попросил сделать"Криминальную репку"(он ее видел,когда я вела День Милиции),Так гости просто по полу катались! :Aga: :biggrin:Так что сто прцентов"убойная"сказка :Ok: Можешь смело делать!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МаЛена

> гтовила День Милиции и прочитала сказку про репку,написанную МаЛеной.Понравилась безумно!!!я ее немного переделала и добавила нарезки


Ой....так приятно, что и от меня что то полезное нашли  :Oj:

----------


## Тоечка

*Kiska2009*,
 Оксана спасибо..спасибо. :flower:  :Pivo: Сказка отпадная.Расскажи еще нам ты какие то элементы костюмов используешь,или чисто импровизация гостей?
*МаЛена*,
 Спасибо тебе за классный материал.ВЫ девченки молодцы! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> Лучше всего обычного голенького пупсика.


Я извиняюсь, сильно извиняюсь. недавно празновал свой юбилей. Полтинник. И как юбиляр скажу - отстой все это. Ну какие на хрен пупсики с поцелуями!? Сидят мои друзья, от 35 до 55 лет, солидные люди, кого и кудя эти и дяди будут целовать? 
Девочки и мальчики ВКЛЮЧАЙТЕ МОЗГИ! Подобная хрень для дебильной компании может и подойдет, а если вы хотите зарабатывать деньги и вести серьезные юбилеи. ЗАБУДЬТЕ о голеньких пупсиках и поцелуях в его голенькую  :Jopa:  это не смешно.



> И теперь каждый должен поцеловать соседа


Ага начальник финансового отдела Николай Александрович, будет целовать директора банка Евгения Степановича... в  :Jopa: 
Вас ещё не били?:biggrin:

Я не ругаюсь, я пытаюсь вас разбудить.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Ильич*,
 Дорогой аксакал, не поверишь. но я подпишусь под каждым словом.. :Ok:

----------


## nassi

> И как юбиляр скажу - отстой все это. Ну какие на хрен пупсики с поцелуями!? Сидят мои друзья, от 35 до 55 лет, солидные люди, кого и кудя эти и дяди будут целовать?
> Девочки и мальчики ВКЛЮЧАЙТЕ МОЗГИ! Подобная хрень для дебильной компании может и подойдет, а если вы хотите зарабатывать деньги и вести серьезные юбилеи. ЗАБУДЬТЕ о голеньких пупсиках и поцелуях в его голенькую это не смешно.


Ильич как всегда прав!!! :Aga:

----------


## Florimell

> .
> Ага начальник финансового отдела Николай Александрович, будет целовать директора банка Евгения Степановича... в 
> Вас ещё не били?:biggrin:



Забавно :biggrin::biggrin:

С вашего позволения, присоединюсь к обсуждению...:rolleyes:
Скажу из личного опыта, 80 % золотых юбиляров ценят именно музыкально-танцевальную часть вечера, практически все согласны на живое исполнение. Хорошо идет саксофон в начале (стильно и интересно).
Абсолютно понятно, что статусные люди не хотят участвовать в молодёжных конкурсах (бывают, конечно исключения). Самое главное, чтоб юбилейная программа не была навязчивой. Весело не значит пошло и много...


Приведу пример конкурса, который у меня очень хорошо идет на юбилейных программах:

Конкурс называется: "Ах, времена!". (сразу говорю, что это не 100% моя разработка - идею где-то я взяла и не помню точно где...)

Преимущество в том, что участвуют все гости, никому не надо одному "выступать" перед собравшимися, а потом он отражает просьбу (чтобы душа сначала свернулась, а потом развернулась) :Ok: 

Итак конкурс: Время проведения юбилея допустим весна, приглашаю юбиляра и всех кто родился весной к нему, потом  лето, осень, зима (соответственно дате рождения)
Остаются те, кто побоялся ... обращаем внимание на тех, кто не знает когда у него день рождения....в общем собираем всех)))


Получаем 4 команды, тамада в центре - заводим компанию аплодисментами и поддержкой каждой группы.

Итак сначала каждая команда готовит по куплету песни для юбиляра ( любой или про праздник, тематику сами выбирайте) Буквально 30 сек на подготовку хватает, душа уже поёт))
Каждая команда в середину круга выходит и поздравляет именинника.
Затем каждой команде предлагается исполнить танец для именинника. Для каждой команды своя музыка.

В природе как и в сердце человека должна быть абсолютная гармония, а значит все времена года в сердце именинника найдут место и заиграют оркестром впечатлений - ( в общем победила дружба) В знак победы за юбиляром ламбада, которая плавно)) перетекает в музыкальную паузу.

У меня на юбилеях идет очень хорошо, обычно никто не отказывается. Плюс это очень хороший конкурс для родителей юбиляра и вообще всего старшего поколения, потому как "пупсика целовать" бабули и дедули не будут, а тут они участвуют с охотой, потому как в коллективе плюс, спеть самое то...

Как вы оцениваете, форумчане?

----------


## Курица

> Как вы оцениваете, форумчане?


..оцениваем на "пять", применяем...
такой принцип "набора команд" для участия ВСЕХ - это почти точь-в-точь Анжеллины "Времена года"- фишка живет на Форуме больше года и имеет огромное количество последователей.
Ещё раз убеждаемся, что Идеи витают в воздухе-0их надо только ловить...локаторы-главное! :Aga:

----------


## Florimell

Настраиваем локаторы :Ok:  :Ok: , брала не с форума, но идея командного соревнования где все участвуют все таки где-то взяла..))). Побольше бы таких игр в которых все участвуют....! :Ok:

----------


## МаЛена

Сейчас перечитываю эту темку...и вот на одной странице наткнулась на запись песни Ориентация счастье, к новому 2010году...
Понимаю. что уже не сезон...но хочу выложить вам вариант нашей записи. 
И так: тескт взяли с ашего любимого форума. Поют МаЛена и Хорошая Погода
Ориентация Счастье

----------


## Florimell

молодцы!:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Тоечка

*МаЛена*,
 Девченки понравилось :Ok: положила в копилочку. :Ok:

----------


## МаЛена

*Тоечка*, спасибо! На здоровье!  :flower:

----------


## Kiska2009

> Преимущество в том, что участвуют все гости, никому не надо одному "выступать" перед собравшимися,


Умница!!!!!Действительно,после первого стола очень трудно вызвать на конкурс 2-3или немноо больше человек,т.к.обычно люди не очень еще раскрепощены,а этим конкусом ты поднимаешь всех гостей-это раз,а во-вторых,я уверена,после этого конкуса на остальные уже пойдут гораздо охотнее..Ничто так не сближает и не раскрепощает людей как командные игры.Так что Супер,Супер,супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Ой....так приятно, что и от меня что то полезное нашли


МаЛеночка!Просто ГРОМАДНЕЙШЕЕ ТЕБЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!Без тебя врядли у меня что-нибудь получилось бы.Просто очень люблю делать диалоги между персонажами в виде нарезок,т.к.гости у нас как правило ленивые и не хотят читать свои реплики по бумажке.

*Добавлено через 56 минут*



> Расскажи еще нам ты какие то элементы костюмов используешь,или чисто импровизация гостей?


т.К. костюмов у меня не слишком много,а шить специально для одного проведение не слишком рентабельно,использовала то,что имелось в наличии.
1)Репка-парик желто-красно-зеленый,ярко-желтый балахон,салатного цвета шаровары,бижутерия в виде "золотых"массивных цепей,браслетов(если он у нас криминальный авторитет,значит должен соответствовать)
2)Следователь Вован-милицейская фуражка,пустая кобура(помнишь нарезку"Вы арестованы!А пистолетик-то утебя есть?(Вован,открывает пустую кобуру)Ну тогда задержаны!) и папка на змейке.
3)Бабка-та же русская красавица в сарафане и кокошнике.
4)Внучка-Верка Сердючка(основание-раз у нее есть сценическая Мама,то почему бы ей не иметь и Бабку,тем более,что Репка,Бабка,Внучка,Жучка,Мурка,Мышка-не имена,а"кликухи поганые")
5)Жучка-красные галифе,тельняшка,галстук(т.е.образ этакого разгильдяя,вспомни образ Промокашки из к/ф"Место встречи изменить нельзя",кепка с пришитыми меховыми ушами,маска собачки,сзади меховый хвост.
6)Мурка-(что можно сказать о кошке?Она пластична и грациозна.Кто может похвастаться тем же?-восточная танцовщица!От этого и отталкивалась.)Красный парик с рожками(перед новым годом их массово продавали.Рожки распорола и немного перешила,получились ушки),красный восточный костюм,подкрасила носик,подрисовала кошачьи усы,подвела миндалевидно глаза,вручила сигарету(чтобы обыграть нарезку"Угостите даму спичкой,гражданин начальник"),сзади "кошачий"хвост.
7)Мышка-мордоворот,(слава Богу в милиции их имеется в большом количестве)одетый в балохон насыщенного синего цвета,расшитого золотом,на голове-маска мышки в виде шапочки с ушками,глазками,носиком,усами.
Как видишь,все по принципу:"Я его слепила из того,что было",а потом так долго себеруки мыла.ШУЧУ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vz_event

Не знала, куда выложить идеи)

Хитом сезона у меня стала игра "художественная гимнастика", надеюсь получу фото с этого чумового действия.
Итак, я купила 3 ленты с палочками для художественной гимнастики(продаются в специализированных магазинах). С Этими чудо ленты можно выделывать такие шедевры и не профессионалу. Вызываю 3х парней, говорю о чемпионате мира по этому виду спорта, для яркости номера одеваю на парней яркие парики, и под разные муз. нарезки мужчины такое выделывают...весь зал просто визжит!!!!! Казалось бы, такой просто элемент.. я всегда диву давалась, как девочки гимнастки с лентами такие загогулины выделывают, а оказывается каждый может!


Недавно видела выступление Павла Воли, где он показывал. как снимаются ток-шоу, где высвечивается на табло, определенные действия, которые надо выполнять зрителям в зале : Аплодисменты, Смех, О-О-О ( удивление), Встаем с бурными овациями.
Можно добавить еще что-то.
Принцип такой. Берем себе помощника, выдаем ему копию текста, а в скобках действие которое он должен поднять (на ватмане жирными буквами). Далее  Мы читаем некий текст, для себя я думаю кратко историю знакомства молодых с лирическими и смешными вставками, окончание конечно это подводка к свадьбе. И в самых интересных  моментах помощник поднимает ватман с действием, а весь зал едино это делает. Только надо просить оператора, чтобы не снимал помощника и при монтаже вырезал момент, когда вы объясняете суть действия.  Проделывала это правда не на свадьба, а дома на дне рождении мужа. Ребят, это что-то...Когда поднимаешь табличку "Смех", сначала выдавливают из себя его, причем разными голосами, а потом так смешно, что просто извините "ржать" начинают.
Отрывок текста, который я готовила для мужа.


Он никогда не откажет в помощи (аплодисменты)
На работе его уважают, не просто как профессионала, но и как надежного коллегу, как друга (аплодисменты)
Ведь именно его отправили в том году в Лондон, возглавлять делегацию из Алматы (О-О-О). Он не ударил лицом в английскую грязь (смех), потому что в совершенстве знает английский ( аплодисменты).
А как он готовит шашлык... Так никто не сумеет. Ведь, даже собаки запивают шашлык приготовленный Кириллом водкой, чтобы забить вкус горелого мяса (смех), зато у него много других достоинств, например пивы 9смех) ит.д
А в конце : так выпьем же за лучшего человека на свете! Нашего друга! Краегольного камня объеденяющего нас все..бла-бла...(встаем. Бурные овации)...
Друзья, не поленитесь, попробуйте, это что-то!!! Если взрыв эмоций было с 15 человеками))а представляете, когда в зале их 60 и все в один и тот же момент, смеются, аплодируют удивляются (этот звук очень смешной), а потом встают с места и аплодируют!

----------


## oksi7771

vs event - а на художественную гимнастику музыка одна или несколько мелодий?
это очень интересно. то-есть каждому отдельно нарезка или всем сразу - но разные?

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Друзья, не поленитесь, попробуйте, это что-то!!! Если взрыв эмоций было с 15 человеками))а представляете, когда в зале их 60 и все в один и тот же момент, смеются, аплодируют удивляются (этот звук очень смешной), а потом встают с места и аплодируют!


Здорово! Креативно! Я что то подобное делала, вызываю помощника, даю ему биографию виновника торжества, там время от времени прочерки..... А до того, просила етого помощника выйти за дверь, и, прошу гостей называть самые древние профессии и их записывали на отдельные таблички, ну  профессии всегда разные винодел, цирюльник, корабейник ,и, конечно женщины лёгкого поведения...... Над биографией надо посидеть, записать её в таком ракурсе, чтобы вставлять названия профессий логично и по стилистике чтобы влезало.  Выходит помощник зачитывает основные этапы биографии, где пропуски- я поднимаю табличку с профессией и он её зачитывает. Ну например : " В таком то году Галина поступает в интститут, ей очень повезло, потому что иностранный язык там преподавал старый грузинский.....повар. Только благодаря ему Галина стала тем кем она стала...... первоклассным переводчиком....... Так получилось, что на том острове  надумала Галина родить, и если бы рядом не оказалась.......женщина лёгкого поведения, то вряд ли бы появился на свет такой богатырь..... Сразу предупреждаю, это на тесную компанию,я имею ввиду знакомую уже вам, и не очень большую. Посидеть подумать перед этим конечно , покорпеть, но эффект потрясающий! Народ очень долго вспоминает, пытаются повторить дома , на семейных праздниках.

----------


## МаЛена

Вот ещё одна наша запись. Диалог Вани и Зины Текст так же брали с этого форума. Песню использовали в энсценировке на новогодние корпоративы...Народ падал от смеха :smile: 
А вот и Зина с Ваней


Сейчас планируем переделать номерок под свадьбы...слегка подкорректировать текст...ну что то типо "Ты что то лишнего шалишь, на жениха ведь ты глядишь!" и всё в таком духе.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Продолжаю дарить вам наше "творчество" :rolleyes:
Свадебная - эту песенку мы делали в подарок для молодых на одной из нашей свадебке. Подарили её сразу же после первого танца молодых, чем и подняли остальных гостей на танцевальную паузу.

Огни свечей - а этой композицией я заканчивала 50ти летний юбилей одного мужчины. Было очень трогательно. Гости со свечами, юбиляр с умилительной улыбкой от счастья :biggrin: (приношу извинения за "некачественный" вокал...фальшивила  :Oj:  )

----------


## uljbka

МаЛена,прослушала ваш диалог Вани и Зины молодцы,и на фото они такие у вас современные!А озвучки к юбилею нет Вани и Зины случаино.Я проводила просто так как бы зачитывая,а у вас веселенько живее выглядит.

----------


## МаЛена

*uljbka*, к сожалению записи к юбилею нет...только планируем сделать переделочки. Но как только что то появиться - обязательно поделюсь.

Могу ещё показать некоторые видео моменты с проводимых нами юбилеев...но только если кто-нибудь объяснит мне вкакую тему это лучше сделать и как вообще вставить видеоматреиал. Буду весьма признательна за оказанную помощь!kuku

----------


## uljbka

МаЛена,я тоже незнаю это надо к модераторам обратится как вставлять,ну я думаю если к юбилею то в тему юбилеи лучше

----------


## vz_event

> vs event - а на художественную гимнастику музыка одна или несколько мелодий?
> это очень интересно. то-есть каждому отдельно нарезка или всем сразу - но разные?


Конечно же всем разные муз. композиции и танцуют они друг за другом.

А еще буду делать такую штуку.
Сначала спрашиваю поднять руки парней, которые еще не женаты и к тому же на свадьбе без девушки. если их слишком много то выбираем 5 человек, если их оказалось наоборот 2-3, то вызываем еще и свидетеля. Только потом приглашаем подружку невесты, усаживаем ее на стульчик.  До этого надо взять какой-нить ниочень так))свадебный букетик из 5 цветочком и распотрошить, если это розы, то убрать шипы. 
Даем каждому парню по цветку и под разную музыку по очереди они должны, кто креативнее и оригинальнее подарит  цветок.
Многие может это уже делают, но используя невесту. С невестой если можно так выразиться, мужчины не раскрепощаются, не раскрываются. а тут..я этот конкурс делала один раз, на последней свадьбе, прям такое шоу мужчины устраивают, а в конце все вместе  они подняли стул, на котором сидела свидетельница с охапкой роз.
я  немного помогаю правда, приготовила записки, на которых были написаны муз. нарезки .Парни вытягивают, читают(только не в слух), пока готовились у них в голове были уже наметки как оригинальнее  сделать свой выход.
Записочки;
Майкл Джексон
Лебединое озеро
Джо Коккер
Пьер Нарцисс(шоколадный заяц)
Боря Моисеев (голубая луна)

Все больше и больше убеждаюсь, до чего артистичен наш народ!))))

----------


## ЖасМи

> Могу ещё показать некоторые видео моменты с проводимых нами юбилеев...но только если кто-нибудь объяснит мне вкакую тему это лучше сделать и как вообще вставить видеоматреиал. Буду весьма признательна за оказанную помощь!


Лена, это целая процедура, но не такая тяжёлая, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Ролики с любым материалом мы здесь выкладываем вот здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=75784 Эта тема называется Кинозал. Но новички её не увидят. 
Более открыта тема Синематограф. Это здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128921&page=13. Но там могут смотреть все. Из этических соображений, всё-таки материал размещать в Кинозале. Поскольку здесь на форуме могут оказаться и твои клиенты. Понравится им или нет то, что видео с их участием выставили в Инет, даже просто для обмена опытом - это серьёзный вопрос. 
Теперь КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ? 
1. Надо ролик загрузить на обменный ресурс Ютуб - http://www.youtube.com/my_videos или Рутуб - http://rutube.ru/login.html?redirect...ru/upload.html . Когда загрузится клип - Выйдет ссылка, которую можно скопировать в сообщение. Тогда все люди, проходя по этой ссылке могут попасть на твой ролик. Но здесь, на форуме можно сделать окошечко с видеопоказом через Ютуб. Но это уже дальше будешь узнавать. Сначала пока научись со ссылками работать. 
Прежде, чем заливать свой ролик на обменники, прочитай правила и подсказки по загружаемому материалу. Они тебе помогут  :Aga:  Удачи!  :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*ЖасМи*, если конечно никто не будет против, я всё-таки выложу видео ролик сюда...это не монтированный материал...это голый видео ролик, снятый на юбилее, который вела я и Хорошая погода. 
50ти летие мужчины. В этом ролике к нему пришла корова Милка с поздравлениями.
(простите за кач-во видео, снимали чисто что бы хотя бы со стороны на себя посмотреть) http://video.mail.ru/list/zai4ka86/46/48.html

----------


## Тоечка

*МаЛена*,
 Ленчик  вообщем мне понравилось..но подавай больше так сказать "страсти"в словах и движениях.Хотя  видно,что компания тут скованная и это наверно передавалось и тебе.А так я считаю молодцы :Ok: я вообще считаю за геройство когда ведущие работают ещё и в образах.И на будущее скажи тому, кто снимает твои рабочие моменты...пусть больше двигается и снимает с выгодной позиции.А то лично мне так хотелось побыстрее посадить на место-НУ ОЧЕНЬ КРУПНЕНЬКОГО ГОСТЯ.:biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

*Тоечка*, Спасибо за комментарий! Милку играла моя подружка (на форуме у неё ник Хорошая Погода - зовут Лена), а снимал мальчик первый попавший, которому я вообще догадалась дать камеру в руки  :Oj:  Лену я часто с недавних пор стала брать на свои мироприятия. Как раз именно для того, что бы играть образы... Народ нынче пошёл такой, что ему на таких праздниках концертную программу подавай, а их самих не трогай...Не спорю, может я ещё поднимать не научилась публику, да так что бы безотказно...но...то что всё больше зрителей, чем участников становится - это факт...

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
Вот ещё на ваш суд http://video.mail.ru/list/zai4ka86/46/51.html с того же самого юбилея. Сначало юбиляра навестила патронажная сестра (Леночка-Хорошая погода), а потом окунули его в детство, пригласив Бабушку, Воспитательницу и Учительницу, которых так же сыграла Лена-Хорошая погода.

----------


## Тоечка

*МаЛена*,
 Ленчик смотри затронула скользкую тему(памперсов) :Vah: я это уже прошла.:tongue:Ленчик какой замечательный у вас дуэт..это намного легче вести программу вдвоем..а если вы и подруги. :Ok: Мне очень понравился этот юбилей.И как юбиляр хорошо реагирует на происходящее с ним.Жалко ролик не до конца..обрывается как мальчик зовет воспитательницу.А медсестра великолепна...Я сама на юбилеях выступаю в этом образе..только назначила себя уже на должность.ГЛАВВРАЧ:biggrin:роддома..и приношу посылку с вещами.И памперс у меня тоже одевают с удовольствием.Можешь дать слова медсестры..мне понравились в стих.форме.Молодцы!

----------


## МаЛена

> Жалко ролик не до конца..обрывается как мальчик зовет воспитательницу


:eek:как?  :Tu: ой, жалко...



> какой замечательный у вас дуэт..это намного легче вести программу вдвоем..а если вы и подруги.


Да...я и сама себя побаловала на последних 4х мероприятих...а дальше и не знаю как быть...доплачивать у нас народ за такое не привык...не понимают как то...а постоянно из своего кармана я тож платить не могу...а если и могу, то не много :confused:



> Можешь дать слова медсестры..


Патронажки то? без проблем! Сейчас найду, пришлю тебе в личку.



> Молодцы!


СПАСИБО!!!  :Oj:

----------


## ЖасМи

> если конечно никто не будет против, я всё-таки выложу видео ролик сюда...


Да Лен, нам то что, выкладывай хоть там, где ляжет!  :Aga:  А вот клиенту, я думаю, не всё равно, тем более те клипы, которые ты выложила. 
Клипы посмотрела, второй не до конца. Комментировать не буду. Одно скажу - апплодирую стоя юбиляру, который с достоинством всё это выдержал! :smile:

----------


## МаЛена

> Комментировать не буду. Одно скажу - апплодирую стоя юбиляру, который с достоинством всё это выдержал!


И на этом спасибо!

----------


## ЖасМи

Лен, ты только не обижайся  :flower: . У вас с подругой ОГРОМНЫЙ потенциал... Хотя она тебя переигрывает. Нет у вас гармоничности... Вы отрабатываете каждая свою часть, а подаёте себя как дуэт. Но со временем вы найдёте подход к тому, чтоб единым целым. Мне симпатично то, что вы не боитесь использовать все жанры праздника... НО! У вас нет контакта с ЗАЛОМ, с людьми. Вы - сами по себе, гости сами по себе. Учиться у вас есть много чему. Поэтому залезай в тематические разделы, набивай шишки, отстаивая своё видение ( пишу ТАК, потому что со мной так и было  :Aga: ), но не обижайся на них, а расти! 
И если вдруг вы решите с подругой идти каждый своим путём в праздничной индустрии, она перетянет своим умением перевоплащаться многих клиентов. Она, Лен, на несколько шагов впереди идёт  :Aga: . УЧИСБ ИНТЕРАКТИВНОМУ ОБЩЕНИЮ С КЛИЕНТОМ!!! 
И по поводу моего некомментария роликов... ругаться не буду. Просто скажу одно. ДЕВОЧКИ, РОДНЕНЬКИЕ!!! Вы САМИ  встаньте на место человека, которого облачаете в роль шута!!! У вас ДР, а из вас делают идиота, причём в этом облике держат где-то 20 минут!!! ЧТО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ??? Мне бы пинком захотелось выгнать с МОЕГО праздника такого благодетеля! Перед вами человек с серьёзным багажом жизненного опыта, а вы его под плинтус. Я не призываю к официозности, нет. На моих юбилеях с лиц людей не сходит улыбка, и ржач и драйв на протяжении всей 6-ти часовой программы, но ни кто после них не чувствует себя идиотом. Просто здесь, на форуме надо жить, если хочешь расти как ПРОФИ, а не как хужожественная самодеятельность... Лен, искренне желаю удачи вам обеим  :flower: .

----------


## МаЛена

> ты только не обижайся


Даже и не думала об этом!  :flower:  глЮпости!




> Вы САМИ встаньте на место человека, которого облачаете в роль шута!!! У вас ДР, а из вас делают идиота, причём в этом облике держат где-то 20 минут!!! ЧТО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ??? Мне бы пинком захотелось выгнать с МОЕГО праздника такого благодетеля!


Сценарий согласовывался с заказчиком (родной сестрой юбиляра). Поэтому для неё на этом празднестве ни один наш шаг не был сюрпризом...Некоторые моменты даже она сама лично нам предлагала сделать. Так что мы даже как то и не боялись проводить такие действа.



> она тебя переигрывает. Нет у вас гармоничности...


Не спорю...она более шутлива, я по-сдержанней в этом плане. А то что она меня переигрывает, ты в этом плане именно имела?




> здесь, на форуме надо жить, если хочешь расти как ПРОФИ, а не как хужожественная самодеятельность...


Что мы и стараемся делать...Спасибо за направление на путь истинный :wink:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

[QUOTE=Florimell;2635318]Настраиваем локаторы :Ok:  :Ok: , брала не с форума, но идея командного соревнования где все участвуют все таки где-то взяла..))). Побольше бы таких игр в которых все участвуют....! :Ok: [/QUO


Да, в начале вечера иногда многие не решаются выйти танцевать, т.к. еще никто не выходит, а уже вроде бы и хочется. Я, чтобы снять это напряжение провожу следующее... Получается задействовать гостей по нарачтающей.... 
Сначала пускаю в зал 4 разноцветных шара: синий, зеленый, красный, желтый. Объясняю, что давайте представим, что это кусочки счастья, и что нам их ни вкоем случае нельзя уронить, поэтому делимся счастье с другими и передаем под музыку осторожно, но весело из рук в руки. (ЕСЛИ ЭТИХ СЛОВ НЕ СКАЗАТЬ НАЧИНАЮТ ТУПО ИГРАТЬ В ШАРИК И ПЕРЕБРАСЫВАТЬ, А ОН МОЖЕТ И УЛЕТЕТЬ...) Как только музыка остановиться,  и у кого в руках остануться шарики, тех мы и будем считать самыми счастливыми на этом вечере. Далее, этим четырем счастливчикам предлагаю выйти. Продолжаю: тот у кого желтый шарик - самый веселый из нас, тот у кого зеленый - любит денежки, тот у кого красный - полон страсти и любви, а обладатель синего шарика - любитель водных продцедур... Предлагаю им посоревноваться в организаторских способностях и собрать себе в команду как можно больше единомышленников,  убедить гостей, что им нравиться цвет именно вашего шарика. ОПЯТЬ ЗВУЧИТ ВЕСЕЛЕНЬКАЯ МУЗЫКА. Отсчитываю: 10,9,8....3.2.1 стоп музыка.  Практически всегда получается, что все присутствующие уже не за столами а в какой нибудь команде. Дальше подводим итоги: каких гостей в зале все-таки больше, веселых, любяших зелень, любвеобильных или любителей водных продцедур! Идет полный ажиотаж при подсчете, аплодируем победителю на звание "САМОГО ЛУЧШЕГО ОРГАНИЗАТОРА"  
Дальше можно предложить всем вот такой вот веселой разогретой компинией начать танцы. НО МОЖНО И ПРОДОЛЖИТЬ....
Иногда я предлагаю узнать командам о том, по какой причине они сюда пришли: желтые - поесть чего-нибудь вкусненнького !, зеленые - оттянуться на танцполе, красные - пофлиртовать, синие - повеселиться. Потом прошу обратить внимание на сидящих за столом (обычно бывают пара тройка гостей которые никуда не вышли) А эти гости, пришли, что бы напиться и пока вы тут соревновались уже дернули рюмашечку!!!
(здесь обычно все ржут!!)
Ну а сейчас можно и потанцевать! Объявляю какой цвет, какой танец будет танцевать (для юбиляра, молодых если корпоратив, то просто в соревновательном характере)

Вот так! Оцените, очень интересно ваше мнение! :Aga:  :eek:Обыччно почти все остаются на танцполе, все такие разгоряченные, вроде только что сидели за столами а тут в пляс пускаются... :Vah: 


 :Ha:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Сценарий согласовывался с заказчиком (родной сестрой юбиляра). Поэтому для неё на этом празднестве ни один наш шаг не был сюрпризом...Некоторые моменты даже она сама лично нам предлагала сделать. Так что мы даже как то и не боялись проводить такие действа.


Ну вот, началось..ой, вернее продолжается. На стандартные фразы - стандартно отвечаю - а если заказчик захочет стриптиз ведущей на столе, а потом Боди-арт в исполнении юбиляра??? Лен, как? Слабо? Шикарнейшая клубная фишка! Но ты же понимаешь, что даже если за умопомрачительную сумму, после этого образа тебя не будут воспринимать как серьёзного устроителя праздников. Так и здесь. Передержав юбиляра в идиотском образе, неужели вы потом говорили какой он серьёзный и ответсвенный друг, хороший семьянин и шикарный мужчина??? Да образ памперса с соской будет доминировать перед всеми словами! Есть куча ярких игровых моментов, которые не опускают человека.  :Aga:  Я ещё раз говорю - ВСТАНЬТЕ НА МЕСТО ЮБИЛЯРА. Ведь вы делаете праздник ДЛЯ НЕГО, а не для сестры, даже если проплачивает праздник этот она. 



> А то что она меня переигрывает, ты в этом плане именно имела?


То, что она хоть и с подсказками, но общается глазами с юбиляром, а ты с буквами. От этого она выигрывает. Забудь как-нибудь все свои тетрадки дома и ты поймёшь - что такое интерактивное общение с ЛЮДЬМИ, а не выразительное чтение текста. Лен, залезай в тематические разделы форума - ты всё поймёшь! Смотри ролики наших форумских ведущих в Кинозале - и ты поймёшь, о чем я говорю... Я не осуждаю вашу работу, нет. Слабенький, но контакт с гостями есть, идей, но не доработанных - куча, потенциал - ОГРОМНЫЙ. Творчески живи здесь, залесь в каждую комнату форума и в конце года ты увидишь скачок!

----------


## Kiska2009

http://files.mail.ru/2J2XQZ

Здесь нарезка"Как вам не стыдно так пугать"беззащитную женщину.

Пожалуйста,научите как писать в личку!!!!! :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

> она хоть и с подсказками, но общается глазами с юбиляром, а ты с буквами


:frown: да...есть за мной такой косяк...  :Tu: 



> Ну вот, началось..ой, вернее продолжается.


Всё, всё...мы поняли :biggrin: босле так не буим kuku 
гыыы...нам ведущим тож над какую нить клятву давать (как медики например) - Клянусь никогда не опускать виновника торжества  :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Сначала пускаю в зал 4 разноцветных шара:


Надя, ну ты же сама пишешь, что гости ржут, реагируют, значит всё отлично! Только если бы я продолжала этот блок, то шарики не забирала, а оставляла вышедшим участникам, а за стол - новую партию шариков, а в конце  поставила бы "Цветные танцы" , тут у нас на форуме много вариантов, но можно нарезать самой по цветам, которые в работе. 
Девочки, тут на форуме, вы не ищите те игровые моменты, которые могут понравится форумчанам. Ищите те ходы и моменты, которые подойдут именно ВАМ. ВАША РАБОТА совсем не обязательно должна нравится всем зарегистрированным ведушим. Ваш главный критик - это клиент. Вот тему "памперсов и труселей" я не люблю как раз потому что опуская клиента, мы опускаем себя. Сегодня под мухой они ржут, а на завтра за голову схватятся - что же я такое вытворял?

----------


## МаЛена

> Вот тему "памперсов и труселей" я не люблю как раз потому что опуская клиента, мы опускаем себя. Сегодня под мухой они ржут, а на завтра за голову схватятся - что же я такое вытворял?
> __________________


приклоняюсь  :flower:  100% верно!

----------


## vovana

> Сообщение от МаЛена
> 
> 
> 				Сценарий согласовывался с заказчиком (родной сестрой юбиляра). Поэтому для неё на этом празднестве ни один наш шаг не был сюрпризом...Некоторые моменты даже она сама лично нам предлагала сделать. Так что мы даже как то и не боялись проводить такие действа.


Не в обиду, но ролики вообще не понравились. Думаю такое можно провести только у своих оооочень близких друзей в тесном кругу. Очень затянуто. Нет динамики.Не все гости даже развернулись, чтобы посмотреть на представление. Думаю, вас выручала одна гостья, которая очень громко хохотала.



> Я ещё раз говорю - ВСТАНЬТЕ НА МЕСТО ЮБИЛЯРА.


Золотые слова. Страшно смотреть на именинника, он, бедняга, даже не знает как себя вести. За это время можно было провести какую-нибудь массовочку, чтобы все поучаствовали. И юбиляру, думаю, приятнее было бы и народ бы позажигал.ИХМО.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Пожалуйста,научите как писать в личку!!!!!


Кисонька ( как хоть зовут тебя?), Около ника человека есть треугольничек. Ищешь человека, которому хочешь написать сообщение, жмёшь мышкой на треугольничек - выйдет меню. В нём есть строка - написать личное сообщение - всё! Жми на эту строчку и там всё поймёшь! Название темы сообщения не забудь там написать, а то навигатор будет требовать его и не отошлёт, пока не напишешь...

----------


## Kiska2009

> Передержав юбиляра в идиотском образе, неужели вы потом говорили какой он серьёзный и ответсвенный друг, хороший семьянин и шикарный мужчина??? Да образ памперса с соской будет доминировать перед всеми словами! Есть куча ярких игровых моментов, которые не опускают человека.  Я ещё раз говорю - ВСТАНЬТЕ НА МЕСТО ЮБИЛЯРА.


Подписуюсь под каждым словом.Это праздник юбиляра!!!!!!!!!!В этот день говорим о нем,его прославляем.Как можно прославлять человека в памперсе???Ну,а потом,будут говорить:"Ведущая юбиляра в памперс одевала.Было весело".Но захочет ли будущий потенциальный клиент пригласить тебя вести свой юбилей-это уже вопрос.Ты же не будешь на каждом углу кричать,что сестра юбиляра тебя попросила так его нарядить.Просто у меня уже был такой "печальный" опыт,когда я пошла на поводу у гостей! Больше на подобные "заморочки"не ведусь,чего и тебе советую.

----------


## МаЛена

> Больше на подобные "заморочки"не ведусь,чего и тебе советую.


мерси kuku

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Не в обиду, но ролики вообще не понравились.


Какая обида? он и де должен был всем поголовно понравиться...Для критики и выставлялось. А потом - на вкус и цвет...
Вобщем - всё нормально!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от ЖасМи
> Я ещё раз говорю - ВСТАНЬТЕ НА МЕСТО ЮБИЛЯРА.
> Золотые слова.


Я не волшебник. Я только учусь  :Oj:  посему и к вам пришла...ума разума набираться :wink:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Клянусь никогда не опускать


Лен, ну ты даёшь! :smile: Это клятва любого нормального человека, не только ведущих! :biggrin: А ведущий - это человек, который порой так далеко залезает в душу, чтоб лучше праздник сделать (я иногда по 4 часа исповедей слушаю по Скайпу от юбилярш при подготовке к празднику), что потом ну ни как близко не приходит идея как-то смешно выставить человека..

----------


## МаЛена

> Лен, ну ты даёшь!


ну вот такая я...Буду расти и меняться, с вами дружить  :Oj:  как говориться: с кем поведёшься - от того и наберёшься  :Ok: 




> ну ни как близко не приходит идея как-то смешно выставить человека..


Мы КВНщицы бывшие...это наверное нас и губит в этом плане kuku

----------


## ЖасМи

> Мы КВНщицы бывшие...это наверное нас и губит в этом плане


Добро пожаловать в тему "Стендап"! Там одна из методик такого общения, когда опускаешь человека - сначала ты сама опускаешься до того уровня, на какой хочешь опустить человека, т.е. прежде, чем сказать женщине об отсутствии у неё груди, пошути над своей )( более подробно ТАМ, В ТЕМЕ). Значит, Лен, прежде, чем надеть памперс на человека, ты должна сначала в нём оказаться САМА :biggrin:, а потом только найти того, кому он будет сегодня кстати. Поверь,будь ты в этой одежде,  ты бы памперс быстрее сняла с себя и юбиляра :biggrin:
Если пойдёшь в тему Стендап, аккуратней там... Диоген с Ильичём там много не няньчаться... отстендапят по самое не хочу. Лучше пока просто почитай...  :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

> Если пойдёшь в тему Стендап, аккуратней там... Диоген с Ильичём там много не няньчаться... отстендапят по самое не хочу. Лучше пока просто почитай...


Спсибо :biggrin: учту.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мы КВНщицы бывшие...


Вас, девченки не это губит... Вас губит непонимание момента... Человек достойный себя уважающий, пригласил гостей, поляну накрыл, поторатился на ведущих... и сидит в итоге на стуле как натуральный дебил... а рядом прелесная девочка читает из огромной папки стихи... типа про него... и за всю эту хрень он еще и заплатить должен... смеются две тети - посмотрите на лица тех, кто в кадре... еще лучше бы было снять лицо юбиляра при просмотре этого видео... 

Кстати текст про малыша (если убрать памперсы) - подойдет для тех, кто юбиляра в дырке на тряпке малышом делает...
Дуэтом работать здорово - но!!! с готовыми номерами: т.е. минимум - ВСЕ выучить и отрепетировать. Подзвучить музыкой (фон).
Про блок с буренкой: танго бывают очень заводные - нужно найти лучший вариант, заканчиваться блок может выводом всех на танцпол... тут пишут: публика сидячая... а я попыток поднять не увидела, хотя два блока одноплановых идут - все сидят, действо с юбиляром - что тоже не айс... разбавлять надо и разнообразить...
Общий уровень программы по этим роликам смотрится как: для вдоску своей сильно пьяной публики в населенном пункте, под названием село...
Девочки задумайтесь об общем плане - нужно подняться! Вы молодые, интересные - у вас все впереди...

Ребята, кто успешно работает достойные, дорогие юбилеи - может по кусочку положите видео, что б просто показать куда надо двигаться... потому что прочитала хорошие комментарии на это видео, да и многое другое читая видно, что многие формат не улавливают, ставя своей целью насмешить ( не рассмешить) любой ценой...  :Oj: 

Еще раз скажу: я в юбилеях 0, в профессии недавно, и чел я жестокий... я бы вам не заплатила, а мужика этого в памперсах уважать бы перестала... - поэтому можете меня не слушать, мир намного розовее, чем я думаю... но задумайтесь!

----------


## МаЛена

Это был первый юбилей который я (мы) пробовали провести...
Все же со свадьбами мне куда проще...а вообще я щё раз повторюсь: я только учусь. В этом бизнесе ещё года не нахожусь. Поэтому на положительную критику и не расчитываю.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Ребята, кто успешно работает достойные, дорогие юбилеи - может по кусочку положите видео, что б просто показать куда надо двигаться...


да да да....Пожаааааааааааааалуйста! Нам необходимо задать планку!

----------


## Татьянушка

Не писала в теме "как вести юбилей", но здесь напишу (как волк из мультика "Щас спою":smile:). Я не думаю, что у кого-то из гостей юбиляр опустился в глазах из-за того, что они увидели его в памперсе. Это шутка, и все это понимают! Но вот про село Инна очень точно подметила. Для своего первого юбилея я делала простыню с дыркой для головы и костюмчиком. Народ весь лежал. А вот моим родителям, живущим в селе, шутка не понравилась. Им нравится, когда памперс одевается на взрослого человека. Этот момент с селе у меня всегда шумно проходит. Хохочут все. На папином юбилее в памперс одели не только папу, но и его кузину, у которой недавно был юбилей. Ничего слышно не было от хохота. Но в город, я этого никогда не вывезу! Для города простыня с дыркой!
А еще хочу сказать, что лучше бы гости играли патронажную сестру, бабушку, воспетку и училку. Гости обычно такое вытворяют:rolleyes: 
Я сама только в цыганку переодевалась, чтобы мысли почитать, а так пусть гости. Только их немножко направлять и все:smile:

----------


## elochkalenusik

> А вот моим родителям, живущим в селе, шутка не понравилась.  Но в город, я этого никогда не вывезу! Для города простыня с дыркой!
> :smile:


Вот это правильно ты подметила, Татьянушка) я работаю и в Екатеринбурге, И В МАЛЕНЬКИХ ОБЛАСТНЫХ ГОРОДКАХ, когда приглашают, сама вышла из одного такого, абсолютно разный менталитет. То, что на Ура идёт в большом городе, категорически не принимается в маленьком, и наоборот. С музыкой та же история. Когда работаешь в составе концертной бригады День города здесь, надо петь свои песни, чужие вообще никак не приветствуются. А едешь хотя бы за 100 км от Ё-бурга, везёшь песни, которые часто звучат по телевизору, или по радио, даже если они чужие. Если они не слышали твою песню нигде, они просто её не примут.:smile: И не потому. что там люди плохие, а просто они живут по-другому, воспитаны по-другому, менталитет, и никуда от него не денешься)))

----------


## ЖасМи

> Я сама только в цыганку переодевалась, чтобы мысли почитать, а так пусть гости. Только их немножко направлять и все


А В ПАМПЕРС????? Как ТЫ себя в нём будешь чувствовать? Или пусть гости и сам клиент по идиотски себя будут чувствовать? Тань, да я тоже живу в маленьком городе! Но для меня ЧЕЛОВЕК звучит убедительно. А ржач от того, что весело - это одно, а ржач от насмешек - это другое... Ну ладно, работайте так, как вам удобно... потом не обижайтесь на то, что вы из кожи вылезаете при подготовке, а вас серьёзно не воспринимают...

----------


## Инна Р.

> То, что на Ура идёт в большом городе, категорически не принимается в маленьком, и наоборот.


Никогда не поверю, что в самом захудалом селе не будут смеяться в тех местах, в которых смеются в городе... И наоборот - в городе вас с памперсами могут и выгнать... Так не логичнее набрать игровую программу, которая будет везде пользоваться успехом???
Я тоже езжу за 200 км в область работать и никак не меняю программу - одну и туже вожу с одинаковым совершенно восприятием сталкиваясь... даже наоборот - в области легче работать, публика попроще и расслабляется быстрее и куражится, не стесняясь, и юмор понимает и пальцы не гнет... и знаете, за отсутствие памперсов меня еще ни разу не побили...

----------


## Татьянушка

Жанна, ну почему насмешек??? Я не понимаю, чесслово. Да все переодевалки тогда насмешки. 
И отвечу конкретно на твой вопрос 



> А В ПАМПЕРС????? Как ТЫ себя в нём будешь чувствовать?


Если у меня будет юбилей и меня оденут в памперс, то я сопротивляться не буду - пусть мои гости повеселятся. И я уверенна, что они будут смеяться над шуткой, а не насмехаться конкретно надо мной! 

Инна, все верно. Я же пока опыта набираюсь и веду у своих. Но скоро юбилеи у своих закончатся, а на заработки  я буду ездить с простыней. И по публике смотреть - надо оно им вообще - этот блок с младенцем.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
И еще добавлю. Про памперс - это просьба моей мамы. "Ну это же весело!" "Мама, ну это не культурно!" "Не говори глупостей!"
Вот и все! А сколько я ей предлагала веселого без подобных шуточек :Aga:  Бесполезно - это не поймут, на этом можно уснуть и т.д и т.п. Ну чего не сделаешь для любимой мамы :flower:  :Oj: 
Хорошо, что у них не в чести стриптиз ведущей:biggrin:

----------


## lara011

Я, лично, просто хочу сказать Спасибо всем более мудрым и опытным моим коллегам :flower: ! Всегда с огромным вниманием читаю ваши комментарии. Не обижайтесь на нас начинающих и не очень :flower: . Ведь только когда сам шишек набьешь, начинаешь вам верить:smile: (из личного опыта:wink::smile:)

----------


## МаЛена

> Я, лично, просто хочу сказать Спасибо всем более мудрым и опытным моим коллегам! Всегда с огромным вниманием читаю ваши комментарии. Не обижайтесь на нас начинающих и не очень. Ведь только когда сам шишек набьешь, начинаешь вам верить (из личного опыта)


Присоединяюсь!

----------


## Татьянушка

Я тоже, конечно, присоединяюсь :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Ну, не могу побороть в себе спорщицу:biggrin: Вот сама же противник памперсов, а сижу и спорю:biggrin:

----------


## МаЛена

> Ну, не могу побороть в себе спорщицу Вот сама же противник памперсов, а сижу и спорю


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Я  первый раз в жизни с памами вышла к зрителю! Больше не пойду! не пойду! kuku

----------


## Ильич

> Я не думаю, что у кого-то из гостей юбиляр опустился в глазах из-за того, что они увидели его в памперсе. Это шутка, и все это понимают!


Ты не поверишь.... не понимаю я таких шуток!




> А В ПАМПЕРС????? Как ТЫ себя в нём будешь чувствовать? Или пусть гости и сам клиент по идиотски себя будут чувствовать?


Венсеремос сестра! Памперс но пасаран!



> Никогда не поверю, что в самом захудалом селе не будут смеяться в тех местах, в которых смеются в городе...


Аналогично!


> Если у меня будет юбилей и меня оденут в памперс, то я сопротивляться не буду - пусть мои гости повеселятся. И я уверенна, что они будут смеяться над шуткой, а не насмехаться конкретно надо мной!


Именно смеятся над... ну ты понимаешь. Какая ж это шутка? Насмешка - да.




> Ну, не могу побороть в себе спорщицу Вот сама же противник памперсов, а сижу и спорю


Да ты просто одень его на себя дома и походи..... Сразу отвернет навсегда, даже если просят.
Я был гостем на юбилее в Харькове, так там юбиляру резали пуповину, мазали зеленкой все вплоть до лобка, обгрызали пятки... Весело было до усирачки, но делали это свои для своих. Улет. не в смысле понравилось а в смысле я у шоци! (Я в шоке)

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: я вообще не провожу ни памперсы, ни простыни, всегда как то обходилась без этой ерунды,  программа у меня и так большая)) но всё равно не соглашусь с Инной Ёжик, что программу одну и ту же можно гнать и там, и там)))даже в одном городе проводишь, и то публика разная, ориентируешься всгда по ситуации))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> но всё равно не соглашусь с Инной Ёжик, что программу одну и ту же можно гнать и там, и там


Могу похвастаться, что свадьбу я сумела набрать так, что в любой (!!!) компании она проходит отлично... 
С юбилеем сложнее, но 4 юбилейных номера на любую компанию у меня уже есть, но этого мало... ищу и когда то найду... 
А еще честнее - то 2 номера из этих  свадебных я делаю и  на юбилеях (  :Vah: ) - они работают безотказно.... вот заранее и ищу универсальные вещи, которые не зависят от количества, состава, распальцовки, возраста и события... добавляю туда просьбы молодоженов или юбиляра, что то с именами, что то с конкретикой (представление гостей, представление холостяков и незамужних, или история любви...) - вот и получается, что программа разная, но её основу, костяк составляет то, в чем я уверена, что работает на любом банкете...

----------


## Юра111

Доброго время суток всем!Может кому пригодится.
Поздравление всем!
Вас! И нас! 
Описание: Вас! И нас! 
И всех отчасти! 
По отдельности и в общем! 
С Новым Годом! В смысле - счастьем! 
С новым счастьем! То есть, вот с чем: 
С новой крышей! С новым домом! 
С новым блином! С новым комом! 
Карьеристов - с новым чином! 
Маму с папой - с новым сыном! 
Лесорубов - с новой рощей! 
Новых зятей - с новой тещей! 
Новых русских - с новой тачкой! 
С новой банковскою пачкой! 
Бизнесменов - с новым взлетом! 
С новым банком! С новым счетом!
Кулинаров - с новым вкусом! 
Экспортеров - с новым курсом! 
Трансвеститов - с новым полом! 
Вас - еще раз с Новым Годом! 
Музыкантов - с новым звуком! 
Папуасов - с новым Куком! 
Капитанов - с новым коком! 
Президентов - с новым сроком! 
Депутатов - с новой Думой! 
Кто за деньги - с новой суммой! 
Генералов - с новой частью! 
Вас - еще раз с новым счастьем! 
Подчиненных - с новым боссом! 
Программистов - с новым DOSом! 
Слабовольных - с новой дозой! 
Хатха-йогов - с новой позой! 
Пивоваров - с новым суслом! 
Перестройку - с новым руслом! 
Безработных - с новым местом! 
Тили-тили - с новым тестом! 
Сталеваров - с новой плавкой! 
Отсидевших - с новой справкой! 
Похудевших - с новой формой! 
Бывших трезвых - с новой нормой!
Резидентов - с новым кодом! 
Всех вас - снова с Новым Годом! 
С новой песней! С новым танцем! 
Разведенных - с новым шансом! 
Жен любимых - с новой шубой! 
Дядю Сэма - с новой Кубой! 
Беззаветных - с новым дзотом! 
Сокращенных - с новым КЗоТом! 
Театралов - с новой драмой! 
Маму с мылом - с новой рамой! 
Журналистов - с новым слухом! 
Медиумов - с новым духом! 
Взявших прикуп - с новой мастью! 
Всех вас - снова с новым счастьем!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьянушка

> Я был гостем на юбилее в Харькове, так там юбиляру резали пуповину, мазали зеленкой все вплоть до лобка, обгрызали пятки... Весело было до усирачки, но делали это свои для своих. Улет. не в смысле понравилось а в смысле я у шоци! (Я в шоке)


Ну, это перебор уже, конечно:eek:

Я больше про памперс не пишу. Я все сказала, что хотела:smile:

----------


## shoymama

*Юра111*,
Боян!!!

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Лен, ты только не обижайся . У вас с подругой ОГРОМНЫЙ потенциал... Хотя она тебя переигрывает. Нет у вас гармоничности... Вы отрабатываете каждая свою часть, а подаёте себя как дуэт. Но со временем вы найдёте подход к тому, чтоб единым целым. Мне симпатично то, что вы не боитесь использовать все жанры праздника... НО! У вас нет контакта с ЗАЛОМ, с людьми. Вы - сами по себе, гости сами по себе. Учиться у вас есть много чему. Поэтому залезай в тематические разделы, набивай шишки, отстаивая своё видение ( пишу ТАК, потому что со мной так и было ), но не обижайся на них, а расти! 
> И если вдруг вы решите с подругой идти каждый своим путём в праздничной индустрии, она перетянет своим умением перевоплащаться многих клиентов. Она, Лен, на несколько шагов впереди идёт . УЧИСБ ИНТЕРАКТИВНОМУ ОБЩЕНИЮ С КЛИЕНТОМ!!! 
> И по поводу моего некомментария роликов... ругаться не буду. Просто скажу одно. ДЕВОЧКИ, РОДНЕНЬКИЕ!!! Вы САМИ  встаньте на место человека, которого облачаете в роль шута!!! У вас ДР, а из вас делают идиота, причём в этом облике держат где-то 20 минут!!! ЧТО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ??? Мне бы пинком захотелось выгнать с МОЕГО праздника такого благодетеля! Перед вами человек с серьёзным багажом жизненного опыта, а вы его под плинтус. Я не призываю к официозности, нет. На моих юбилеях с лиц людей не сходит улыбка, и ржач и драйв на протяжении всей 6-ти часовой программы, но ни кто после них не чувствует себя идиотом. Просто здесь, на форуме надо жить, если хочешь расти как ПРОФИ, а не как хужожественная самодеятельность... Лен, искренне желаю удачи вам обеим .





Спасибо большое нам за удачу :)  :flower:  Если честно, то вы просто не видели те конкурсы, которые предлагали заказчики. Они предлагали, чтобы несколько человек закрытыми глазами вставали в разные позы на коленках, а потом ведущий объявил, что юбиляра пришла поздравлять группа собак-ищеек. Вот это реально было бы очень унизительно, а вообще нас заранее предупреждали, что будет коллектив задорный и до этого показывали их гулянья на предыдущих праздниках. МаЛенка старается подбирать сценарий опираясь на мнение и возраст коллектива. Всем конечно не угодишь, но все-таки. Мы стараемся :) Контакт с залом был, но не в этой сценке, потому что именно это посвящалось только Юбиляру. Дальше была цыганка, куча конкурсов, где никто не остался безучастным.  По поводу МаЛенки, я никогда не прыгну выше её головы. Я ей очень благодарна, что могу так себя выражать. Но у меня есть основная работа и нет времени писать сценарии. Я делаю это даже не ради денег, мне нравится веселить людей. Очень давно знаю Ленчика, поэтому никогда не брошу её. И даже думать об этом не хочу. Работать в паре гораздо проще, хотя и берем мы не на много больше чем за одного. Но всё только начинается ... Всё приходит с опытом и У нас есть к чему стремиться  :Vah:

----------


## Ильич

> Я больше про памперс не пишу. Я все сказала, что хотела


Я больше про него не отвечаю:biggrin:
самое забавное что эта тема периодически возникает и умирает :Aga:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> На моих юбилеях с лиц людей не сходит улыбка, и ржач и драйв на протяжении всей 6-ти часовой программы, но ни кто после них не чувствует себя идиотом. Просто здесь, на форуме надо жить, если хочешь расти как ПРОФИ, а не как хужожественная самодеятельность... Лен, искренне желаю удачи вам обеим .


Не хочу ничего сказать. Не сомневаюсь, что у вас замечательные программы. Я не видела просто. На наших праздниках люди не грустят, смеха стоит море.  Мы никого не унижаем. Всё согласовывается ) После праздника, сам Юбиляр выходил нас лично поблагодарить. Опять же повторюсь, что нам еще много опыта набираться, но считаю, что всё таки начало положено хорошее )))

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Могу похвастаться, что свадьбу я сумела набрать так, что в любой (!!!) компании она проходит отлично... 
> С юбилеем сложнее, но 4 юбилейных номера на любую компанию у меня уже есть, но этого мало... ищу и когда то найду...


Это всё само собой)) но Инна, мы ведь очень часто работаем на одних и тех же гостей)) у меня вот люди, которым я что-то когда то вела, возвращаются постоянно,  и что же мне 4 номера сделать и гнать их везде?))) а в кафе когда работала по вечерам, так там вообще одни и те же люди ходили каждый четверг и пятницу в течение 2 лет)))

----------


## Инна Р.

*elochkalenusik*,
 согласна - 4 номера не покатят... а 12 вполне :biggrin:, кафе, ресторанные программы это совсем другое, очень не легкое дело... да и разговор не о том, что достаточно 1 программу набрать... речь о том, что б программы были *достойными* и *универсальными*, т.е. как минимум интересными для разного населения... я тоже повторные работаю банкеты и третьи тоже - тяжело! не люблю я много новинок в 1 программу пробовать... но делаю...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> сам Юбиляр выходил


А отработали бы для него шикарную программу, он бы может быть ваще на вас женился бы! :biggrin::wink: :Oj:  или удочерил!  :Ha:

----------


## ЖасМи

> начало положено хорошее )))


 :Aga:  И я э том же! Потенциал не просто есть, его ОГО-ГО! Поэтому от души ещё раз - удачи! 


> Мы никого не унижаем. Всё согласовывается )


Пока вы не поймёте, что унижаете, мы, к сожалению, с вами будем смотреть в разные стороны. Девчата, вот весь день спорим на пустую тему, а вот вы ведь НИ РАЗУ НЕ СПРОСИЛИ - А ЧЕМ МОЖНО ЗАМЕНИТЬ ПАМПЕРСЫ, ЧТОБЫ РЖАЧНО БЫЛО??? У вас заказ с того юбилея ещё был? Визитки ваши взяли кто-нить из гостей? Ведь там, судя по застолью, человек 40 было!А это минимум 2-3 потенциальных клиента, у которых вот-вот должно быть какое-то событие. Нравится сестре памперсы - нет проблем, пусть надевает САМА... млин, всё устала говорить об одном и том же. Я думаю, что уже мы поняли друг друга. Эта тема действительно избита на этом форуме. Вживайтесь здесь и не просто слушайте, а постарайтесь УСЛЫШАТЬ ту информацию, которая берётся из опыта работы. И тогда вы станете мудрыми-мудрыми :smile:.



> Очень давно знаю Ленчика, поэтому никогда не брошу её. И даже думать об этом не хочу.


Лен, да мы абсолютно о разном говорим!!! Я про работу, а ты про трепетную дружбу.  Девчонки, да я ещё раз вам говорю, что совсем необязательно ваша работа должна нравится всем ведущим, главное - чтоб нравилось клиентам. Я знаю, что я - капризный клиент. Отсмотрев ваш ролик, я бы вас не пригласила на свой праздник, и не порекомендовала бы вас на сегодняшний день моим клиентам, но есть люди, которым понравится то, что вы делаете... кривлю душой :wink:... ещё раз - есть люди, которым понравится то, во сколько вы оцениваете вашу работу и зная, скока им придётся заплатить, будет нравится всё! И речь, собственно, не о юбиляре в памперсе, а о том, каков ваш имидж как людей праздника. 
Ладно... это всё несколько подзатянулось и становится похоже на жвачку в общественном месте - и выплюнуть некрасиво и проглотить страшно. Главное вывод сделали верный - 



> нам еще много опыта набираться, но считаю, что всё таки начало положено хорошее )))


Хошь честно, если бы начало было совсем ацтой - не писала бы стока много букафф :smile: :Aga:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Вас, девченки не это губит... Вас губит непонимание момента... Человек достойный себя уважающий, пригласил гостей, поляну накрыл, поторатился на ведущих... и сидит в итоге на стуле как натуральный дебил... а рядом прелесная девочка читает из огромной папки стихи... типа про него... и за всю эту хрень он еще и заплатить должен... смеются две тети - посмотрите на лица тех, кто в кадре... еще лучше бы было снять лицо юбиляра при просмотре этого видео... 
> 
> Кстати текст про малыша (если убрать памперсы) - подойдет для тех, кто юбиляра в дырке на тряпке малышом делает...
> Дуэтом работать здорово - но!!! с готовыми номерами: т.е. минимум - ВСЕ выучить и отрепетировать. Подзвучить музыкой (фон).
> Про блок с буренкой: танго бывают очень заводные - нужно найти лучший вариант, заканчиваться блок может выводом всех на танцпол... тут пишут: публика сидячая... а я попыток поднять не увидела, хотя два блока одноплановых идут - все сидят, действо с юбиляром - что тоже не айс... разбавлять надо и разнообразить...
> Общий уровень программы по этим роликам смотрится как: для вдоску своей сильно пьяной публики в населенном пункте, под названием село...
> Девочки задумайтесь об общем плане - нужно подняться! Вы молодые, интересные - у вас все впереди...
> 
> Ребята, кто успешно работает достойные, дорогие юбилеи - может по кусочку положите видео, что б просто показать куда надо двигаться... потому что прочитала хорошие комментарии на это видео, да и многое другое читая видно, что многие формат не улавливают, ставя своей целью насмешить ( не рассмешить) любой ценой... 
> ...




Давайте сейчас смотреть рационально. Мы начинающие - согласна. Те моменты где просто проходит вечер не отсняты, отсняты только моменты выступления. По поводу танго - вы пробовали сдвинуть с места такого дядю? :biggrin: он меня вел. не я его. Сценки были вначале юбилея (до первой дискотеки даже), чтобы помимо банальных сидячих игр и просто музыки, можно было занять людей, а сразу вламывать конкурсы подвижные- на 100% люди не хлыщут большим энтузиазмом двигаться первый час; народ еще не раскачался, сделать её в конце было бы глупо, т.к люди уже не восприняли бы это вообще. На празднике были только родственники юбиляра, сомневаюсь, что мы его как то опустили перед ними. тем более мы смотрели их прошлые гуляния на праздниках. Это не зазнавшиеся олигархи. Наша знакомая у них проводила праздники раз 5, потом уже посоветовала им МаЛенку, перед этим объяснив пристрастия этих людей. Поверьте, именно здесь мы никого не унизили ) кроме этого юбилея, мы больше нигде это не использовали. Мы вам показали всего 2 момента начала юбилея, а вы судите весь праздник. Вы ж не видете остального. Мы только показали пару идей и объяснили их использование. Как поднимать публику, если не прошло и часу? Расскажите потом по секрету? :smile: 
Интересно будет посмотреть ваше зажигательное танго  :flower:  в будущем.
Удачи и успехов :smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Пока вы не поймёте, что унижаете, мы, к сожалению, с вами будем смотреть в разные стороны. Девчата, вот весь день спорим на пустую тему, а вот вы ведь НИ РАЗУ НЕ СПРОСИЛИ - А ЧЕМ МОЖНО ЗАМЕНИТЬ ПАМПЕРСЫ, ЧТОБЫ РЖАЧНО БЫЛО??? У вас заказ с того юбилея ещё был? Визитки ваши взяли кто-нить из гостей? Ведь там, судя по застолью, человек 40 было!А это минимум 2-3 потенциальных клиента, у которых вот-вот должно быть какое-то событие. Нравится сестре памперсы - нет проблем, пусть надевает САМА... млин, всё устала говорить об одном и том же. Я думаю, что уже мы поняли друг друга. Эта тема действительно избита на этом форуме. Вживайтесь здесь и не просто слушайте, а постарайтесь УСЛЫШАТЬ ту информацию, которая берётся из опыта работы. И тогда вы станете мудрыми-мудрыми .


После нашего юбилея нашему начальнику, пришли 2 сообщения и поступило около 5 звонков со словами благодарности. Они знают номер нашего агенства.

----------


## Хорошая погода

> И я э том же! Потенциал не просто есть, его ОГО-ГО! Поэтому от души ещё раз - удачи! 
> Пока вы не поймёте, что унижаете, мы, к сожалению, с вами будем смотреть в разные стороны. Девчата, вот весь день спорим на пустую тему, а вот вы ведь НИ РАЗУ НЕ СПРОСИЛИ - А ЧЕМ МОЖНО ЗАМЕНИТЬ ПАМПЕРСЫ, ЧТОБЫ РЖАЧНО БЫЛО??? У вас заказ с того юбилея ещё был? Визитки ваши взяли кто-нить из гостей? Ведь там, судя по застолью, человек 40 было!А это минимум 2-3 потенциальных клиента, у которых вот-вот должно быть какое-то событие. Нравится сестре памперсы - нет проблем, пусть надевает САМА... млин, всё устала говорить об одном и том же. Я думаю, что уже мы поняли друг друга. Эта тема действительно избита на этом форуме. Вживайтесь здесь и не просто слушайте, а постарайтесь УСЛЫШАТЬ ту информацию, которая берётся из опыта работы. И тогда вы станете мудрыми-мудрыми :smile:.
> 
> Лен, да мы абсолютно о разном говорим!!! Я про работу, а ты про трепетную дружбу.  Девчонки, да я ещё раз вам говорю, что совсем необязательно ваша работа должна нравится всем ведущим, главное - чтоб нравилось клиентам. Я знаю, что я - капризный клиент. Отсмотрев ваш ролик, я бы вас не пригласила на свой праздник, и не порекомендовала бы вас на сегодняшний день моим клиентам, но есть люди, которым понравится то, что вы делаете... кривлю душой :wink:... ещё раз - есть люди, которым понравится то, во сколько вы оцениваете вашу работу и зная, скока им придётся заплатить, будет нравится всё! И речь, собственно, не о юбиляре в памперсе, а о том, каков ваш имидж как людей праздника. 
> Ладно... это всё несколько подзатянулось и становится похоже на жвачку в общественном месте - и выплюнуть некрасиво и проглотить страшно. Главное вывод сделали верный - 
> 
> Хошь честно, если бы начало было совсем ацтой - не писала бы стока много букафф :smile:



Именно Вашу критику читаю с удовольствием, т.к. вы судите не обо всем празднике, а об отдельных моментах. У каждого бывают неудачи. 
Мы обязательно прислушаемся к советам.  :Aga:  Спасибо за помощь.Будем стремиться к лучшему :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Интересно будет посмотреть ваше зажигательное танго в будущем.


Танго - я имела ввиду подбор музыкального материала... Если нужно танго - вышлю на почту. 
Про одноплановость: вы выставили 2 куска в которых все сидят, а вы  вызвали юбиляра и с ним развлекаетесь. Для 1 банкета достаточно 1 такого номера. Что б было разнообразно... 
Пока болтология с юбиляром в памперсе - почему музыкальную подложку фоном тихо не включить?
- эти моменты вообще не критика - это технические советы. 
Если вы это сами не видете и не можете критику от подсказок отличить - печально.
Вижу обиду и не вижу главного - что вы вообще чего то поняли...

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Танго - я имела ввиду подбор музыкального материала... Если нужно танго - вышлю на почту. 
> Про одноплановость: вы выставили 2 куска в которых все сидят, а вы  вызвали юбиляра и с ним развлекаетесь. Для 1 банкета достаточно 1 такого номера. Что б было разнообразно... 
> Пока болтология с юбиляром в памперсе - почему музыкальную подложку фоном тихо не включить?
> - эти моменты вообще не критика - это технические советы. 
> Если вы это сами не видете и не можете критику от подсказок отличить - печально.
> Вижу обиду и не вижу главного - что вы вообще чего то поняли...


Простите, наверное не правильно вас поняла. честно. не обижалась. я не такая :biggrin: просто по переписке тяжелее понять интонацию человека.
Сейчас поняла и соглашаюсь. недоработка! примем во внимание ! Спасибо  :flower:  Пожалста, не в коем случае не примите как то в укор мои слова. писала без негатива. честно!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ЖасМи  
Местный

У меня куда-то пропала одна страничка с вашей с МаЛеной перепиской. только сейчас появилась. Так что всё вышесказанное было для предыдущей страницы. Извините. Сейчас всё прочитала и поняла! :smile:

----------


## Элен

> Вот так! Оцените, очень интересно ваше мнение!


Молодец! Мне очень понравилось. :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

> Девчата, вот весь день спорим на пустую тему, а вот вы ведь НИ РАЗУ НЕ СПРОСИЛИ - А ЧЕМ МОЖНО ЗАМЕНИТЬ ПАМПЕРСЫ, ЧТОБЫ РЖАЧНО БЫЛО??? У вас заказ с того юбилея ещё был? Визитки ваши взяли кто-нить из гостей?


Исправляемся :biggrin:А ЧЕМ МОЖНО ЗАМЕНИТЬ ПАМПЕРСЫ, ЧТОБЫ РЖАЧНО БЫЛО?:rolleyes: 
Заказ с того юбилея был (провести свадьбу у дочери одной из гулявших там дам). И визитки у нас взяли приличное кол-во. А одна из работниц кафе даже попросила сценарий ей дать (!) (гыыыы...мне не жалко. я всегда говорю: Мало владеть информацией, надо ещё и уметь ей пользоваться!)



> Мы вам показали всего 2 момента начала юбилея, а вы судите весь праздник. Вы ж не видете остального. Мы только показали пару идей и объяснили их использование.


Ленка, не пыхти сильно то :biggrin: я хотела критики -  я её получила! Зато теперь будет легче исправляться - потому что все ошибки нам выделили красным шрифтом :wink:



> После нашего юбилея нашему начальнику, пришли 2 сообщения и поступило около 5 звонков со словами благодарности.


Подтверждаю было! (над Иру-Праздник позвать, пусть расскажет. Это ж она звонки принимала :biggrin:)



> Именно Вашу критику читаю с удовольствием, т.к. вы судите не обо всем празднике, а об отдельных моментах. У каждого бывают неудачи.
> Мы обязательно прислушаемся к советам. Спасибо за помощь.Будем стремиться к лучшему


Присоединяюсь! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

> Пока болтология с юбиляром в памперсе - почему музыкальную подложку фоном тихо не включить?


Я понимаю, что это и наша вина тоже. Но в целом по этой части всегда диджей ответственный (а в тот раз мы работали с чужим музыкантом, не с нашим постоянным)



> Если вы это сами не видете и не можете критику от подсказок отличить - печально.
> Вижу обиду и не вижу главного - что вы вообще чего то поняли...


Зря вы так...Всё мы видим! Всё понимаем! (Как собаки - только сказать не можем :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:) И вам весьма благодарны за наставления на путь истинный  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки в инете правило есть - разговариваем на Ты, ладно?  
Ведущий - ведет за собой... А куда вести - выбирает сам... Можно привести клиентов в экстаз, окунув их в д...мо, а можно дать им возможность получать удовольствие от чистых и красивых слов, хорошей музыки, тонкого юмора... второй путь намного труднее :frown: и только вам определять уровень: где вам комфортно
Всеми сврими сообщениями вы хотите доказать :пипл хавает...
Да, хавает, мы знаем - разница только в том, чем кормить... 
Этот разговор заканчиваем, если вы форум хоть маленько читали, то отношение к подобным развлечениям тут много раз высказывалось... измениться оно не может... и реакция была предсказуема...

----------


## vz_event

Друзья, когда я только пришла на форум, я была именно тамадой с играми "перекати яйцо", памперсами, стриптизами и прочими туалетными бумагами и лифчиками. 
Я взахлеб писала свои игры, помню на один из таких постов, наша  Оптимистка высказалась очень, как мне казалось тогда, обидно. Мол, все это такая борода и место в теме "игры, которые не надо проводить"... тогда у меня была переоценка сей моей работы. Я насмотрелась фотографий ведущих с форума, начиталась и поняла, что я хочу проводить нечто другое! Что-то красивое, креативное! 
Весело может быть с частушками, баяном, и мордой в салат упасть-тоже весело. А вот как сделать, чтобы люди смеялись от души и при этом не выставлять их в дурном свете перед другими гостями. это уже профессионализм и это ставит нашу работу в разряд искусства!
Сейчас я заказываю дорогие костюмы через интернет, много работаю с проектором, ищу, как писала выше Ежик, тонкие шутки, в последнее время увлеклась стэнд-апом. Мне кажется, молодожены сейчас другие..современные... нужно подстраиваться под реалии мира, а не наоборот пытаться подстроить стильные, современные пары под 
лифчики... 
Я безумно благодарна форуму и отдельным ее жителям за направление по правильному пути!

----------


## Юра111

Доброго времени суток всем!Вот ещё может кому пригодится.Прикол от Фоменко.
Приколы Николая Фоменко на
                        "Русском радио".
   1.Мой дядя самых честных - правил. А лживых - сразу убивал... 
   2.ТАМПАКС: БЕСПЛАТНАЯ ДОСТАВКА И УСТАНОВКА!!! 
   3.Лучше поздно, чем никогда, сказал доктор и поставил покойнику клизму 
   4.Земля шлюхами полнится. 
   5.Поддержите отечественного производителя  денег - пользуйтесь рублями. 
   6.Ни так страшен черт, как черт в юбке 
   7.Каши мясом не испортишь... 
   8.Лучше спортивная фигура, чем спортивное лицо! 
   9.В ногах правды нет, она между ними 
  10.Я не злопамятный, я просто злой, и у меня память хорошая 
  11.Девушки не ходите замуж за иностранца, подержите отечественного производителя 
  12.Деньги не пахнут, потому что их отмывают 
  13.Избушка, как тебе не стыдно, к лесу - задом 
  14.Мышки плакали и кололись, но все равно продолжали жрать кактус 
  15.Чем больше выпьет Комсомолец, тем меньше выпьет хулиган 
  16.Волшебная мама Аладина исполняет любые 3 желания 
  17.Рожденный ползать упасть не может 
  18.Житель Непала - это тот, кто зачат не палкой и не пальцем 
  19.Тощая корова еще не газель 
  20.Бригада строителей-монтажников ищет работу, бензин не предлагать 
  21.Я своей смешною рожей сам себя и веселю 
  22.По полу тапки грохотали 
  23.Даю урока вожделения 
  24.Нет, я не сплю, я просто медленно моргаю 
  25.Снегири не гири, барсуки не суки 
  26.Не ходил бы ты Ванек по солдатам 
  27.В здоровом теле, здоровый друг 
  28.Мы не правые, и не левые, потому что мы валенки 
  29.Не бывает страшных женщин, бывают трусливые мужчины 
  30.Вот пошлешь дурака за бутылкой, так он дурак одну и принесет 
  31.Эх, бабье лето, какие бабы, такое и лето 
  32.Приставили за мышкой - норушку 
  33.Все люди как люди, а я - как бог 
  34.Открывая шкаф, лучше все же сперва постучать 
  35.Если есть секс бомбы, должны быть и секс убежища 
  36.3 дня и 3 ночи скакал Иван Царевич, пока скакалку не отобрали 
  37.Интим, досуг не предлагать 
  38.В жене - мудрость, в пиве - сила, в воде - микробы 
  39.Чистоплотность, это чисто масса на чисто объем 
  40.Мужчины любят женщин, женщины любят детей, дети любят хомячков, а хомячки никого не любят 
  41.По просьбам читателей наша газета будет выходить в рулонах и без текста 
  42.Каким ты был, таким ты и остался 
  43.Я не помню тот момент, с которого я не помню 
  44.Шутка, повторенная дважды, становится понятнее 
  45.Друзей не надо иметь, с ними надо дружить 
  46.Девушка, вы такая фешенебельная, что мне не рентабельно 
  47.Покорми калачом, да не бей кирпичом 
  48.Не улыбайтесь, я с детства боюсь лошадей 
  49.Картина Репина: Запорожцы пишут письмо Мерседесу 
  50.Экзаменов не будет, все билеты проданы 
  51.Вроде и пить бросил, да лучше не становится 
  52.Хотел совершить посадку самолет, выполняющий рейс 13 
  53.Моя жена не француженка, это ее хулиган научил 
  54.Я вышел из себя, вернусь через полчаса 
  55.Если автобусу изменит жена, то он станет троллейбусом. 
  56.Мальчики по вызову - телефон 02, круглосуточно 
  57.Эх, вот раньше рыба была в воду без трусов не войдешь. 
  58.Я пью всего две рюмки - одну первую и несколько вторых 
  59.А чё это значит : Девка хоть куда ? 
  60.Те же яйца, только в профиль... 
  61.Они матом не ругаются; они "им" разговаривают. (резюме завуча) 
  62.Колготки: для молодки; Гамаши: для мамаши. 
  63.У меня язык не заплетается, он мне мешает говорить! 
  64.Где же вы мои друзья разнополчане. 
  65.Третий не лишний - третий запасной 
  66.Какая у Мэри Поппинс 
  67.Самые горячие девки - в бане 
  68.Она хотела одного, потом второго 
  69.В аптеках появился новый препарат Виагра-лайт, после него тянет только целоваться 
  70.Лучше один раз Монику, чем каждый день страну 
  71.Работа не сайгак, за бархан не убежит 
  72.Пейте пиво пенной, будет морда здоровенная 
  73.Компьютер без мыши, что коммерсант без крыши 
  74.Работа не волк, а произведение силы на расстояние 
  75.У Вас еще лапша на ушах не обсохла 
  76.Прости меня, мама, замужнего сына 
  77.Налоги заплатил, а желание все равно не приходит 
  78.Кто пьёт много пиво, тот писает криво 
  79.А у индейцев все девки - красные 
  80.Моника, стисни зубы 
  81.Продам полдома за полцены, обращаться после полудня, спросить полхозяина 
  82.Она была сложена хорошо, только рука торчала из чемодана 
  83.Первым делом мы испортим самолёты, ну а девушек, а девушек потом 
  84.Смех без причины - признак незаконченного высшего образования 
  85.Установим Вам металлические решетки и бронированные двери. МВД Российской Федерации 
  86.Самый лучший способ запомнить день рождения жены - один раз его забыть 
  87.Серп и молот - коси и забивай 
  88.Я намерен жить вечно - пока все идет нормально 
  89.И я достаю из широких штанин, и все возмущенно кричат - ГРАЖДАНИН 
  90.Прогуляю вашу собаку, автомобиль, квартиру, дачу 
  91.Редкий премьер долетит до середины Атлантики 
  92.90-60-90 - возраст, рост, вес 
  93.Мимо с ревом промчался истребитель-невидимка Стелс 
  94.Кто тяжело работает, тот тяжело отдыхает 
  95.Даже Мокашев немного Альберт 
  96.Американские самолеты и Российские ракеты просто созданы друг для друга 
  97.Мечта идиота обычно выглядит как жена соседа 
  98.Милиционерам выдали автоматы, чтобы у них не отняли пистолеты 
  99.Не имей мобильный, а имей рабочий 
 100.Говорит Москва, все остальные работают 
 101.Днем согнем, ночью разогнем 
 102.Не Йоги горшки обжигают 
 103.Чук от Гека недалеко падает 
 104.Обещанного не всякий дождется 
 105.Компания Аттика - мечта маразматика 
 106.Мужчина не собака, на кости не бросается 
 107.В рогах правды нет 
 108.В тихом омуте черви водятся 
 109.И дым копченостей нам сладок и приятен 
 110.Только на ОРТ, полуфинал: Пушкин - Дантес, Лермонтов - Мартынов 
 111.Живет неслуху, а ест втребуху 
 112.Живи в тиши, а к нам грамотки пиши 
 113.Бешеному дитяти Ножа не давать 
 114.Кашляй потоньше, протянешь подольше 
 115.Естественный отбор денег 
 116.Улыбка понятие растяжимое 
 117.Я все могу, пахать, носить, давать, просить, железо гнуть 
 118.Книжки наши друзья, наркотики наши враги 
 119.Не ту страну назвали Гондурасом 
 120.Как встретишь третье тысячелетие так его и проживешь 
 121.Чаще всего в милицию попадают милиционеры 
 122.Баба с возу, потехи час 
 123.Кто что знает тем и хлеб добывает 
 124.Прибылью хвались а убыли берегись 
 125.Чего хочешь, того и просишь 
 126.В прибытке нет пределу 
 127.На моих дрожжах ваше тесто взошло 
 128.Деньги склока, а без них плохо 
 129.Хоть ладаном подымить, только бы деньгу добыть 
 130.Пока толстый сохнет, худой сдохнет 
 131.Большому кораблю дольше тонуть 
 132.Крути педали пока не дали 
 133.Счастье пучит, а беда крючит 
 134.У кого рубль плачет, а у нас копейка скачет 
 135.Шутить шути, а долги плати 
 136.Коль не веришь нам, так отведай сам 
 137.Купил дуду на свою беду, не можешь играть, поможем продать 
 138.Охал дядя на чужие бабки глядя 
 139.Законною деньгою будь доволен и одною 
 140.Из спасибо шапки не сошьешь 
 141.На всякий ветряк найдется свой Дон Кихот 
 142.Даренному коню кулаками не машут 
 143.Кто к нам с пивом придет, тот за водкой и побежит 
 144.Чукчи играли в жмурки и потерялись 
 145.Тепло ли тебе девица, тепло ли тебе с красного 
 146.Когда заканчивается водка закуска становится просто едой 
 147.Я не отличница, я удовлетворительница 
 148.Моника-Моника, поиграем в слоника 
 149.Плох тот солдат который не хочет 
 150.Вам песня строить, нам жить помогает 
 151.Унылая, пора 
 152.Любимая, а ты собутыльник 
 153.А она так классно делает Импичмент 
 154.Мальчик объяснил жестами что его зовут Хуан 
 155.Тише едешь, меньше Русский 
 156.Марат, у Вас истек срок годности 
 157.Спорить с тренером по борьбе может только тренер по стрельбе 
 158.Любовь зла, уснул и уползла 
 159.Ну-ка Харя, громче тресни 
 160.Съел бобра - спас дерево 
 161.Как отвратительно в России по утрам 
 162.Рабочий день сокращает жизнь на 8 часов 
 163.Вышла Василиса Прекрасная за Ивана Дурака и стала Василиса дурак 
 164.Кто первый украл, тот и автор 
 165.Деньги быстро тают к весне 
 166.Отдам концы в хорошие руки 
 167.Простите, а кем вы были до 17 августа 
 168.Лучше спортивная фигура чем спортивное лицо 
 169.Ямщик не гони, ты гонишь ямщик 
 170.Все новое это хорошо одетое старое 
 171.В сутках 24 часа, в ящике пива 24 банки - совпадение 
 172.Аппетит приходит вовремя, а вот еду опять задерживают 
 173.Продается мальчик на побегушках, пробег 300 верст 
 174.Выбранный президент обмену и возврату не подлежит 
 175.Ударим крепким сном по мукам совести 
 176.Любите газету, неиссякаемый источник кульков для семечек 
 177.Только бы пить, да гулять, да дела не знать 
 178.На позиции - девушка, а с позиции - мать 
 179.Любо-дорого, очень дорого 
 180.Барыш без накладу не живет 
 181.Для того чтобы коровы меньше ели и больше давали молока, их надо меньше кормить и больше доить 
 182.Я не такой дурак как ты выглядишь 
 183.Отечественные поезда - самые поездатые поезда в мире 
 184.Лучше пузо от пива, чем горб от работы 
 185.Дорогая, ты увидишь, он бескрайний, я тебе его дарю 
 186.В чистом поле мчится поезд, в поле мчится, чисто, поезд 
 187.К тете до 16 лет не допускают 
 188.А вы и ухом не моргнули 
 189.Без труда не вытащишь 
 190.Место клизмы изменить нельзя 
 191.Предлагаю руку и сердце в обмен на грудь и бедра 
 192.Не могу стоять на своем, очень больно 
 193.Кто на рояли играет, тот ее и носит 
 194.Язык до киллера доведет 
 195.Чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны 
 196.Лучше гор могут быть только горцы 
 197.А зомби здесь тихие 
 198.Будешь много жить - скоро состаришься 
 199.Все лишнее - детям 
 200.И баба с возу, и волки сыты 
 201.Иных уж нет, других - долечим 
 202.Мой дядя самых честных грабил 
 203.На ошибках мучаются 
 204.На птичьих правах далеко не взлетишь 
 205.Рожденный ползать упасть не может 
 206.Семеро одного найдут 
 207.Сколько Лен - столько Зин 
 208.Сытый конному не пеший 
 209.Тому виднее, у кого нос длиннее 
 210.Тяжело в лечении - легко в гробу 
 211.У бобра добра не ищут 
 212.Утро вечера дряннее 
 213.Уходя гасите всех 
 214.Цыплят по осени стреляют 
 215.Чем больше нас, тем меньше их 
 216.Чем дальше в лес, тем третий лишний 
 217.Как упоительна в России ветчина 
 218.Друзья познаются в еде 
 219.Мы придем к Вам на выручку, если есть выручка 
 220.Почем вы девушки красивых любите 
 221.Желаю Вам здоровья в личной жизни 
 222.Таможня берет добро 
 223.Жила-была девочка, сама виновата 
 224.Американцы - мы из негров звезд не делаем 
 225.Не могу стоять когда другие работают, пойду полежу 
 226.Митя идет на митинг а Петя идет на петтинг 
 227.Береги его как зеницу - во как 
 228.А супружеский долг отдай Рублями 
 229.Земли - крестьянам, заводы - рабочим, пиво - МНЕ 
 230.Меняю проигрыватель на выигрыватель 
 231.Где "совок" там и "мусор" 
 232.Кто к нам с рублем пришел - тот от рубля и погибнет 
 233.Я знаю каратэ, тыквандо, дзюдо и еще много страшных СЛОВ 
 234.Толстячок - а приятно 
 235.Ну и запросы у вас - сказала база данных и повисла 
 236.Она была лишена девственности стрелой амура 
 237.Папуас папуасу друг, товарищ и корм. 
 238.Потерялся черный дипломат, нашедшего просят сдать его в посольство Нигерии 
 239.Сказала "НЕТ" и головой кивнула 
 240.Типун вам на ваш великий и могучий русский язык 
 241.Унитазу в душу насрали 
 242.Хирурги считают, что внутренний мир человека лучше всего раскрывается на операционном столе 
 243.Капля никотина убивает лошадь, а хомяка разрывает на куски 
 244.Плачет девочка в банкомате 
 245.Тому стыдно, у кого видно 
 246.Яйца от курицы недалеко падают 
 247.Рыбак рыбака ненавидит наверняка 
 248.Не все то солнышко, что встает 
 249.Кто к нам с мечом придёт, тот в орало и получит 
 250.Пионерка - всем ребятам примерка 
 251.Видеть вас - одно удовольствие, а не видеть - другое 
 252.О чем у нас говорится, все в дело годится 
 253.Любимая, таких, как ты, не было, нет и не надо 
 254.Скажите, вы в мультфильмах не снимались 
 255.Как много девушек хороших, но тянет что-то на плохих 
 256.Есть ещё шары в шароварах 
 257.Ребята, с Моникой Левински надо кончать 
 258.Проходи, ложись, здравствуй 
 259.Какой быстрый ездок не любит "Русской" 
 260.Помпусики мои, ну я не влюблён в себя, а просто нравлюсь 
 261.Вино, девочки, ночная Москва, милиция, драки, разбитые автомобили, разорённые гнёзда любви 
 262.Снимаю, порчу 
 263.Корова не девка нечего её за *****и дёргать 
 264.Каждая маленькая Девочка мечтает о Большом! 
 265.Каждый хочет иметь и подругу и ... друга! 
 266.Дурная голова трусам покоя не дает 
 267.Взялся за грудь - говори что-нибудь 
 268.Последний Boy он трудный самый 
 269.Поближе узнаешь - подальше пошлешь! 
 270.И про старуху бывает ******а! 
 271.Официант!!! Принесите дверь, мне надо выйти! 
 272.Протяну ноги в хорошие руки 
 273.Всё не так плохо как вы думаете, все намного хуже 
 274.Говорят, что смех продлевает жизнь того кто смеется, очевидно, за счет жизни того над кем 
 275.Даже хорошей танцовщице порой мешает то, что мешает плохому танцору 
 276.Длинные ноги - не роскошь, а средство передвижения 
 277.Женщины способны на все, мужчины - на все остальное 
 278.Мужчина гоняется за женщиной, пока она его не поймает 
 279.Надпись над писсуаром: "Не льсти себе, подойди поближе" 
 280.Невеста запатентовала предложение жениха 
 281.Супружеский долг. Исполняется впервые 
 282.Счастливые трусов не надевают 
 283.Счастье было и так возможно, и так возможно, и вот так возможно 
 284.Счастье есть, оно не может не есть 
 285.Тиха украинская ночь, но САЛО надо перепрятать 
 286.То, что женщине по душе, мужчине не по карману 
 287.Трое в лодке, не стесняясь собаки 
 288.Утро добрым не бывает 
 289.Улыбайтесь, шеф любит идиотов 
 290.Хозяйство вести - не хламом трясти 
 291.Чем бы дитя ни тешилось, лишь бы не руками 
 292.Чем дальше влез, тем ближе вылез 
 293.Чем меньше девушек мы любим, тем больше времени на сон 
 294.Чем шире наши морды, тем теснее наши ряды 
 295.Что в имени тебе моем, ты оцени груди объем 
 296.Что посмеешь, то и пожмешь 
 297.Чтоб ты жил на одну рекламу 
 298.Чтобы узнать перспективу надо ее пощупать 
 299.Экипаж прощается с вами и желает Вам приятного полета 
 300.Юноши и девушки, овладевайте друг другом 
 301.Я Вас любил, деревья гнулись 
 302.Я люблю тебя, жизнь, ну а ты меня - снова и снова 
 303.Я милого узнаю по колготкам 
 304.Я на тебе - никогда 
 305.Я не сплю с утками и с курами тоже не сплю 
 306.Я себя не люблю, просто очень нравлюсь 
 307.Базар копейку любит 
 308.Без пруда не вытащишь и рыбку из него 
 309.Бороться и искать, найти и перепрятать 
 310.Будешь тише - дольше будешь 
 311.В гаремах нет плохих танцоров 
 312.В женский монастырь со своим усталым не ходят 
 313.Вера может двигать горы, она - колоссальная баба. 
 314.Не руби сук, на которых сидишь 
 315.Не свисти - девок не будет 
 316.Не стой под струей 
 317.Не суй взнос не в свое дело 
 318.Не так страшен черт, как его малютка 
 319.Не умеешь петь - не пей 
 320.Не учи отца и баста 
 321.Нету денег - привяжите сзади веник, бегите и метите, наметете - приносите 
 322.Ниже пейджера не бей 
 323.Ничто не красит так женщин, как перекись водорода 
 324.Нырнул с аквалангом - не прикидывайся шлангом 
 325.Обиваю двери кожей заказчика 
 326.Обналичим Нобелевскую премию 
 327.Одна голова хорошо, а все тело лучше 
 328.Однажды в студеную зимнюю пору смотрю - поднимается медленно 
 329.Он сказал поехали, и запил водой 
 330.Остановите Землю, я сойду 
 331.Пиво с утра не только вредно, но и полезно 
 332.Плати не ломайся - потом наслаждайся 
 333.Плох тот солдат, который не мечтает спать с генералом 
 334.Под лежачий камень мы всегда успеем 
 335.Поймал мыша - ешь не спеша 
 336.Пользуясь случаем, хочу 
 337.Посредством маразма дойдем до оргазма 
 338.Постоять за себя, полежать за других 
 339.Потому что нельзя, потому что нельзя быть на свете массивной такой 
 340.Почём Вы, девушки, красивых любите 
 341.Почём у Вас ягодица, как говориться - все сгодиться 
 342.Взялся за гуж - не забудь сходить в душ 
 343.Видно птицу по помету 
 344.Водка "Буратино" - почувствуйте себя дровами 
 345.Все гениальное - простынь 
 346.Все хорошо, что хорошо качается 
 347.Главное, ребята, перцем не стареть 
 348.Глупый пингвин робко прячет, умный смело достает 
 349.Голубая мечта - найти друга 
 350.На завтрак нам дали по куску хлеба и по яйцам. 
 351.Я достаю из широких штанин диаметром с консервную банку - смотрите, завидуйте, я - ГРАЖДАНИН!, а
     не какая-нибудь гражданка. 
 352.Если муж не идет к жене, то жена идет к Магомету 
 353.Без рубашки - ближе к телу Бабу с воза - не вырубишь топором 
 354.Даже если вас съели, у вас есть два выхода 
 355.Даром - за амбаром, понял 
 356.Дети - цветы жизни. Дарите женщинам цветы 
 357.Днем с огнем, вечером - разогнем 
 358.Долг нагишом платят 
 359.Если Вы проснулись на улице, значит Вы там заснули 
 360.Если голова болит, значит она есть 
 361.Есть ещё порох в пороховницах и ягоды в ягодицах 
 362.Желаем Вам счастья, здоровья и творческих узбеков 
 363.Здравствуйте, мужчины и женщины, а так же те, у кого ещё все впереди 
 364.И женщина, как буря, улеглась 
 365.Изготовим портрет вашего врага на туалетной бумаге 
 366.Каждая пипетка мечтает стать клизмой 
 367.Каждый мужчина имеет право налево 
 368.Как много девушек хороших, а я люблю женатого 
 369.Конец - телу венец 
 370.Клизма, Знай свое место 
 371.Крепче за шоферку держись, баран 
 372.Кто раньше встал, того и тапки 
 373.Лежит боец, не справился с атакой 
 374.Лети с приветом, вернись умным 
 375.Ложись, девка, большая и маленькая 
 376.Лучше колымить на Гондурасе, чем гондурасить на Колыме 
 377.Лучше переспать, чем недоесть 
 378.Лучше синица в руках, чем утка под кроватью 
 379.Любви все плоскости покорны 
 380.Любишь кататься, люби и катайся 
 381.Маленькая рыбка лучше большого таракана 
 382.Маникюр - медикам, педикюр - педикам 
 383.Местами стать бы Гулливером 
 384.Мойте руки перед и зад 
 385.Мужчины - Женитесь, Женщины - Мужайтесь 
 386.Нам химия блондинок подарила 
 387.Не болтайте ерундой 
 388.Не все то золото, что плохо лежит 
 389.Не отвлекаются любя 
 390.Не перепились еще на Руси богатыри - добры молодцы 
 391.Не по Хуану сомбреро 
 392.Не *****, да задорно 
 393.С кем поведешься, с тем и наберешься 
 394.С кем поведешься - так тебе и надо 
 395.С мылом рай и в шалаше 
 396.С наступающим Вас опьянением 
 397.Сделал дело - вымой тело 
 398.Секс без дивчины - признак дурачины 
 399.Семь раз отпей, один раз отъешь 
 400.Скажи-ка тётя, ты не даром 
 401.Склероз вылечить нельзя, зато о нем можно забыть 
 402.Сколько водки не бери, все равно два раза бегать 
 403.Со зрением плохо, денег не вижу 
 404.Советские курицы - самые стройные курицы в мире 
 405.Старость - не радость, маразм - не оргазм 
 406.Старый друг лучше 2 подруг 
 407.Большому кораблю - большая торпеда 
 408.Семь раз об дверь, один раз об рельс 
 409.Пришел, увидел, побелил 
 410.Не рой другому яму, пусть сам роет 
 411.Свято место с бюстом не бывает 
 412.Красна изба не кутежами, а своевременными платежами 
 413.Избавлю от месячных. Гарантия девять месяцев. 
 414.Лучше мозолить глаза, чем руки. 
 415.Буду поздно. Суп на полу - вытри. 
 416.А где же Вы девчёнки, девчёнки, девчёнки, цирозные печёнки, печёнки, печёнки. 
 417.Ищу работу. Должность Российского премьера не предлагать. 
 418.Хватит откладывать, пора высижывать.

----------


## МаЛена

Товарищи матёрые тамадейцы! вот готовлюсь вести выпускной в этом году...подскажите как достойно, весело провести праздник, при этом никого не опозорив?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Ёжик*, ещё раз благодарю тебя и всех кто принимал участие в дебатах (кнопка спасибо куда то пропала) за то, что тратите своё драгоценное время на поучение такие бездарей как мы. Мы действительно вам очень признательны!!! Кто, если не вы, поможет нам?!  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Выпускные я никогда не проводила, но если бы взялась за них - то строила активную часть на танцевальных играх, плюс для разнообразия бы нашла 1 конкурс командный, 1 для пар, по 1 для девочек и 1 для мальчиков. В застолье - музыкальный репортаж или шляпу (номера на муз. нарезках), игру учителя против учеников, родители против детей... примерно так.

А по юбилеям, что б не быть голословной ложу сюда свой ролик с юбилея, 2х летней давности... там есть непристойности - эротический танец с резинкой, есть цыгане - за которые я получила разгон от своих Питерских коллег не меньше, чем вы о памперсах... Оказывается, что для того, что б этих цыган выпустить, я должна была выучить цыганскую песню, одеть цыганский костюм и работать в образе: только тогда мои коллеги могут оправдать то, что я нарядила в цыган гостей... мне было не менее обидно, чем вам сейчас... но цыган я не убрала, правда подачу сменила...под другим соусом их подаю.... ролик, конечно рекламный... но поверьте - юбилей был не менее веселым и в этой компании за 2 года я уже отработала розовую свадьбу и 2 юбилея... хотя еще раз скажу: для юбилеев у меня катастрофически маленькая программа ( я имею ввиду то, что мне нравится), но изначально беру в работу только универсальное и то, за что мне не стыдно... потому что даже эротический танец, где раздеваться не нужно, а есть прикольный реквизит (тут резинка, например) - смотрится достойно! Кстати - тут я тоже с папкой... от которой за 2 года сумела избавиться таки! И вы все сможете!

----------


## vz_event

лично я буду готовить несколько сценариев, чтобы предоставить заказчику:
1. "Аватар"
2. "Стиляги"
3. Космическая вечеринка

----------


## МаЛена

> 1. "Аватар"
> 2. "Стиляги"
> 3. Космическая вечеринка


Темы выбраны хорошие. Возможно для свадьбы, юбилея или корпоративая бы их как то развернула...Но выпускной буду вести ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ В ЖИЗНИ поэтому что то тематическое для меня пока страшновато :eek:

----------


## lara011

Инна спасибо вам огромное за ролик. 
И прошу  совета, опытных коллег, не откажите :flower:  Я тоже первый раз буду вести юбилей мужчины 50 лет (знакомая попросила, отказать не могла). До этого я вела только свадьбы и детские праздники. Там будут тоже люди зрелого возраста. Расскажите, нужно ли больше застольных конкурсов, танцевальных или песенных? Как они относятся к переодеваниям (сами)? Больше любят участвовать или смотреть? Какие подводные камни? Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Юра111

Всем привет!Если нужно, вот такое.
Перлы коментаторов I
По просьбе ФотоВа выкладываю повторно эту тему (источник ФАКТ для меня был данный форум, первоисточник неизвестен)...
Перлы коментаторов: 
- Хули Лопес бьет по воротам.. Хули - это имя такое. 
- Пока арбитр достает из широких штанин. Я имею ввиду желтую карточку. 
- Шовковский получает пас от своего друга по жизни - Владислава Ващука. Кстати они женаты. 
- Судья не видел, как Розенталь пытался снять с Вейдера трусы. 
- На седьмом месте в бундеслиге Шальке из города Ноль-Четыре. 
- Мяч был подан на нижнюю штангу. 
- Поле находиться в хорошем состоянии, работники постарались на славу! поэтому травму здесь получить очень легко. 
- Сейчас вы посмотрите опасный повтор голевого момента. 
- Какая жаль. 
- Травму оказывают лежащему на газоне игроку. 
- Пока 0:0, но развязка растет. 
- Игроки расположились вдоль ширины поля. 
- Армейцы Москвы играют в синих трусах с красными рукавами. 
- Травма быстро не напоминала о себе. 
- Это серьезная травма не только не только для человека, но и для футболиста! 
- Пострадавший здоров до невозможности. 
- Время уже истекло, простите за такой каламбур. 
- На ваших экранах Фабьен Бартез. Глядя на него, мы вспоминаем, что спонсором чемпионата является компания "Филипс", которая производит бритвы. 
- Особое внимание зрителей вызывает матч динамовцев Киева с Баварией. Матч пройдет в Баварии, столице Украины. 
- Второй тайм начался с атак ювенского "Туринтуса" 
- Местная женская футбольная команда называется "Мальвина" в честь героини сказки про Чебурашку. 
- С чувством выполненного долга встает с нашего нападающего армянский защитник. 
- Охрана на трибунах работает хорошо. Так, что судье ничто не угрожает, и он может показывать все, что ему захочется. 


- До начала матча - пять минyт, счёт по-пpежнемy 0:0. 
- И мяч, пpеодолев последнее пpепятствие междy ног вpатаpя, влетает-таки в воpота. 
- Да-а-а, как говоpится в одной известной наpодной поговоpке: "Сколько ты не атакyй-", а счёт-то yже 0:2. 
- Этот свитеp y него - счастливый! Он его yже пятнадцать сезонов носит, не снимая!.. 
- Из-за pадости, что забил гол такомy сильномy и гpозномy сопеpникy, Баджо повесился на воpотах! 
- Они хотели его поймать, но Ребpов pаскидал защитников своей палочкой-выpyчалочкой. 
- Виалли выкатился за боковyю линию вместе с ногами сопеpника. 
- Кpивов хотел пpобить сильно и точно, но не полyчилось- Да, неyдачно лёг на ногy фyтболистy его кожаный дpyжок. 
- С мячом спаpтаковец, пеpед ним защитник. Спаpтаковский фоpваpд нащyпал изъян междy ног пpотивника и быстpо им воспользовался. Да-а-а, спаpтаковская школа. 
- Онопко полyчает мяч в центpе поля. Вся его фигypа как бyдто говоpит: "Комy бы дать?" 
- За левыми воpотами pасположилсь болельщики "Лацио". Они все голyбые. 
- Лyжный пpоходит по левомy местy кpайнего. 
- Сбивают Александpа Паляницy. Аpбитp показывает, что помощь вpачей yже не нyжна. 
- В yпоpной боpьбе фyтболисты "Спаpтака" выpвали очко y игpоков питеpского "Зенита". 
- Валентин Иванов молчит. Даже я это слышy. 
- Hесмотpя на хоpошyю погодy, многие болельщики пpедпочли пеpеждать дождь дома. 
- Втоpой тайм начался с атак ювенского "Тypинтyса". 
- Элистинский защитник пpистpоился сзади к Лоськовy, но y него ничего не полyчилось. 
- Вот Тихонов бежит за мячом, подбегает к вpатаpю и овладевает им. 
- Динамовцы пытаются спасти своё очко во Владикавказе. 
- Сyдья.. не должен позволять себя гладить - не мyжское это дело. 
- Ай-яй-яй-яй-яй! Вы со мной согласны? 
- Для пpоведения жеpебьёвки сyдей закладывают в баpабан. 
- Литманен имел тpёх защитников - двоих сзади и одного пеpед собой. 
- С мячом немцы, в данном слyчае - фpанцyз. 
- Защитник датчан поднял ногy, и атака голландцев захлебнyлась. 
- Длинноногий Англома достал мяч, находящийся в тpех метpах от него. 
- Плачет от счастья главный тpенеp шведов... Hет, это пpосто кто-то из помощников попал емy пальцем в глаз... 
- Маминов, использyя ногy Сеpгея Гашкина, выбил мяч за боковyю. 
- Аpбитp достал из штанов yдаление. 
- Удаp был очень сильным. Мяч попал в головy защитника. Если есть мозги, возможно, бyдет сотpясение. 
- Смеpтин сегодня вездесyщ - только что атаковал чyжие воpота, а сейчас yже валяется на тpавке около своих. 
- Как-то неyдачно албанец пытался отбить мяч и зацепил головой ногy нашего фyтболиста. 
- Поpтyгальцы идyт впеpёд. Свой зад они пpосто забpосили. 
- Уж не знаю, чем вpатаpь остановил мяч, но он застpял междy ног 
- Сyдья так пpистально посмотpел в глаза Беpгкампy, что чyть не пpожёг дыpкy в его спине. 
- Ветеpан Коpчной показал стаpческие, но остpые зyбы. 
- Пенсионным бегом Кобелев побежал подавать yгловой. 
- Как технично споpтсмен облизал планкy! 


- Что-то я потеpял Роналдо. Его нет ни на поле, ни на скамейке. Может, он где-то спpятался?.. 
- Титов полyчил пас от австpийца. Хоpоший пас. От своего такого не полyчишь. 
- Фаyлеpа понять можно. Hy, конечно же, pаздpажает, когда пеpед тобой зад пpотивника. 
- Оливеp Кан от досады сбpосил пеpчатки и игpал после этого пpактически обнажённым. 
- Можно только yдивляться скоpости афpиканских фyтболистов: в джyнглях особо не pазбежишься. 
- Вpатаpь Воpобьёв был готов к этомy и вовpемя pаздвинyл ноги... 
- Тpенеp очень активно ведёт себя y бpовки поля: кpичит, жестикyлиpyет, пьёт, а иногда и кypит... 
- Боковой аpбитp пpинимает кpасивые позы. Возможно, он pаньше занимался балетом. 
- Это пас комy-то из pодных или близких на тpибyнах. 
- Защитники остановились, и нападающий спокойно pасстpелял вpатаpя. 
- "Спаpтак" забил столько же мячей, сколько и "Интеp" - ни одного. 
-...и наш фоpваpд падает в штpафной площадке! Что говоpит сyдья? А сyдья говоpит, что сегодня на yлице довольно холодно, и с земли надо подниматься. 
- Аpбитp делает пpедyпpеждение: не надо забиpать мяч y колyмбийцев, они тоже хотят поигpать. 
- Бабангидy сегодня игpает в белых бyтсах, а в остальном игpает спокойно, ypавновешенно. 
- Защитник отчаянно боpолся за мяч и пеpебоpол его. 
- И бpосил мяч в набежавшyю толпy игpоков. 
- И что скажет аpбитp по поводy того, что Шовковский пошел на свидание с Уильямом? 
- Игpоки pазбились по паpам и толкаются. 
- К мячy одновpеменно потянyлись pyки голкипеpа и лысина Фабpицио. 
- Как говоpят, стоит, стоит фyтболист, потом pаз - и гол забил. 
- Какой блестящий yдаp головой нанес Кyльков выше воpот! 
- Киевляне не допyскают гpyбых ошибок и вообще игpают из pyк вон хоpошо. 
- Клинсман пpедлагает себя очень активно... 
- Клyб не отпyстил Юpана в сбоpнyю. А что делать сейчас емy в Бохyме? Пиво пить? Сосиски есть? . 
- Кyзмичев только занес ногy для yдаpа, как его по ней и yдаpили. 
- Леоненко pазминается yже 45 минyт. Hе пеpегpелся бы. 
- Лyжный великолепной свечой поднимает мяч над стадионом! Великолепной, с точки зpения эстетики, но совеpшенно непонятной с точки зpения здpавого смысла! 
- Мяч влетел в специально для этого пpиготовленные воpота. 
- Hастоящий боец этот Бабангида, всегда yдачно боpется до конца, тyт его как pаз сбили с ног. 
- Hе yспела закончиться тpидцать тpетья минyта пеpвого тайма, как началась тpидцать четвеpтая. 
- Он поставил ногy типа шлагбаyм. 
- Он yдаpил ногой, как клюшкой, как пpодолжением pyки. 
- Паpтнеpы использовали Тихонова не по назначению. 
- Пенальти аккypатно pеализовал не менее аккypатно пpичесанный фyтболист. 
- Пеpебиpая стpопила, споpтсмены вышли на кpыло сеpебpистого лайнеpа Ан-2. 
- Пpозвyчали гимны, сейчас начнется самое интеpесное. 
- Разpяжая ситyацию, Клинсман сильно бьет в стоpонy Фpанции. 
- Сильный yдаp - и фyтболист "Болтона" чyть не yбил игpока своей команды. 
- Стоило вpатаpю pасслабиться, как он тyт же заpаботал себе мяч междy ног. 
- Сyттеp симyлиpyет пpистyп белой гоpячки. 
- У него отличные ноги. Он может двигать ими и напpаво, и налево. 
- Фехтyя одной ногой, он пытался делать пеpедачy. 
- Это Кyман. Вы, навеpное, yзнали его кyчеpявые ноги. 
- Это понpавилось болельщикам, и они начали болеть за свою командy. 


- В этой позиции y Каpпова стоит лyчше 
- Здесь Каспаpов впеpвые начал дyмать 
- Что-то тяжело далась победа Сампpасy.Он почемy-то даже yпал.Очень интеpесно...(!!) 
- Тайсон даже азбyкy выyчил в тюpьме.Это чyвствyется по началy поединка 
- Как бы нашим сегодня не посpамиться.САМ ПРЕЗИДЕHТ ЗИМБАБВЕ HА ТРИБУHЕ!! 
- Конечно,тяжело споpтсменам,ведь это же не пиво пить.Или что это я? 
- Такое впечатление,что y Бyбки шест yвеличился после отдыха 
- Чем-то японская дзюдоистка напоминает мне мою женy.Hо только чем-то... 
- Шyмахеp целyет кyбок,тpенеpа,констpyктоpов и ДАЖЕ СВОЮ ЖЕHУ 

"На стадионе много представителей прекрасной половины... 
женщин"

----------


## Инна Р.

*lara011*,
 Люди 50 лет - они обычные, они не престарелые и не инвалиды... с ними можно все и играть и танцевать они любят и петь. Подводные камни? По моему опыту - вытаскивать их в игры и конкурсы надо манками, обманками - добровольного рвения не будет, но если вытащил их, играть будут хорошо.. А в остальном, как на любом празднике может быть все: и активные гости и сидячие, танцующие и не танцующие... в общем - обыкновенный банкет!

----------


## shoymama

> Как они относятся к переодеваниям (сами)? Больше любят участвовать или смотреть?


А вот эти вопросы неплохо задать заказчикам, готовясь к банкету. Тогда и подобрать игры будет легче

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Юра111*,
Извини, что ворчу, но ты название темы, в которой пишешшь, видел? 
СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей. Слово *СОБСТВЕННЫЕ* даже выделено!. И потом, этим перлам лет ...цать уже - не самые свежие и не вполне приличные. Или это предлагается в качествен методического материала   для применения на праздниках? Хорошо, я скажу невесте при случае, что наша команда не только оформляет, развлекает, украшает, снимает, фотографирует заказчиков, но еще и устанавливает им тампексы...

----------


## lara011

```
А вот эти вопросы неплохо задать заказчикам, готовясь к банкету. Тогда и подобрать игры будет легче´´
```

Ольга, я спрашивала. А они сказали, что я у них первая и они вообще не представляют как должен проходить юбилей. И поэтому мне доверяют и все отдают в мои руки. А я не люблю делать тяп ляп, всегда Душу вкладываю, через себя пропускаю. 
Я уже поняла, что сами заказчики, иногда не понимают, что хотят, только одни это это скрываю, а другие, кто попроще, так и выкладывают. :smile:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*МаЛена*, с выпускными разберёмся! не боись...а по поводу видео...Для той компании это было в самый раз. Для остальных будет что то другое. Так что не паримся и закрываем эту тему! Девчонки молодцы в первую очередь потому что СТАРАЛИСЬ!!! А опыт наработают на своих шишках! У них ещё всё в переди...

----------


## ZABAWA

Девочки  миниатюрка    от Мушкетёров
Выбираем  трёх  мужчин (Атос,  Партос, Арамис)  и  трёх  женщин (про  женщин  позже)  Ведущая-Атос  ваша  задача.. как  произнесу имя  Атос,  сделать  шаг  вперёд  и  эротично  погладить  своё  бедро,  Партос,  как  назову  ваше  имя, делайте  шаг  вперёд  и   стоя  на  месте  бежите.  высоко  подняв  колени,  Арамис  ваша  задача  сделать  шаг  вперёд,  показать  бедного  человека  вывернув  карманы ( при  этом в  карманах  не  должно  ничего  быть) Всё  понятно  репетируем, девушки  -когда  скажу " красавицы  идём"  вы  друг  за  дружкой  идёте  и  машете  рукой  от  бедра,  порепетируем


подолжение  следует...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девчонки молодцы в первую очередь потому что СТАРАЛИСЬ!!!


Не могу удержаться... такая фраза, наверное только в нашей работе возможна! А если я возьму скальпель хирурга и поработаю, при этом буду очень стараться... интересно, меня похвалят???  :Vah: 
Шишки набивать больно... :Aga:  пусть лучше тут почитают:cool:!

----------


## Гвиола

*Ёжик*,
 Инна,а я представила. Стараешься ты,стараешься, а потом....да ну на фиг,ничего не получилось и размашисто так порезала помельче!:biggrin:

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*Ёжик*, жестокая вы. Ну да ладно..это же ваше дело. Побольше молодух запугать, что бы у них желание отпало работать, не дай бог в конкуренток вырвуться. Или вдолбить им что бы тут зависли с чтением...и ни на что другое больше времени не было...а потом (если они вдруг вырвуться с начитанным тут материалом) скажите что ПЛАГИАТ!!! Ваши идеи своровали! 
И вообще я же написала - ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАКРОЕМ ЭТУ ТЕМУ?! я думаю, они и без далльнейших обсуждений уже поняли свои ошибки и недоработки.

----------


## kiss9

> Приколы Николая Фоменко на
>                         "Русском радио".


Спасибо Коле за приколы,
А Юре 111 за рассказ.
Мы хохотали малой кровью
Ведь благо рядом унитаз.:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> Ёжик, жестокая вы.


Дык ежик, с колючками...
А хирург что режет тоже жестокий?



> Побольше молодух запугать, что бы у них желание отпало работать,


Правильно побольше запугать. А кто не испугается тот наш!
И вперед пойдет только тот кто на базе этого материала сделает *свой* не копию, а свой оригинальный материал.

----------


## Хорошая погода

> Правильно побольше запугать. А кто не испугается тот наш!
> И вперед пойдет только тот кто на базе этого материала сделает свой не копию, а свой оригинальный материал.


 :Ok: Мужчина, вы мне определённо нравитесь :biggrin:

----------


## selenka07

этот мужчина нравится многим, но большинство скромно моЛЬчат  :Oj:

----------


## Хорошая погода

> этот мужчина нравится многим, но большинство скромно моЛЬчат


Ну мы не из скромных :biggrin:
Читала сообщения. Веселый мужчина kuku

----------


## skomorox

*Ильич*,



> Ну мы не из скромных 
> Читала сообщения. Веселый мужчина


Ильич, тебя клеят!:biggrin:

----------


## vz_event

Давайте по делу :flower: 
Думаю заказать с нета костюмы американских копов, мужской и женский. Не пошлые!:biggrin:


Просто пираты и шейхи уже порядком надоели.
если невесту похитит мафиози. Денег ему естественно не надо, просто ему настолько понравилась невеста, что он сам хочет на ней жениться...эм...ну или еще что-нибудь посоветуйте
Здесь жених вызывает по мобиле 911, звук сирены или музыки,  наверное "Полицеская академия" (в роли копов предположительно дружка с подружкой, если сильно не подойдут по размерам костюмов, значит кто-то другой)
Тэкс приехали...И гангстер должен дать  пару заданий на смекалку и силу... Какие задания, тоже надо подумать.
И гангстер, которого я хочу заказать

----------


## МаЛена

*vz_event*, на мой взгляд идея очень хорошая! Гангстер мне оч понравился :biggrin: может такому красавцу тоже дать в итоге какое нить заданице? Что то на подобе того, что бы он доказал почему ему то в жёны она должна пойти?

----------


## Инна Р.

Пусть жених рисует фоторобот, описывает словами духи любимой, особые приметы...

----------


## vz_event

О! Ежик супер!!! Точно фоторобот! Причем жених пусть объясняет, а дружка рисует со слов жениха))))))))))

Просто у меня сейчас стоят на выбор пираты или эти копы с гангстером, вот я и думаю)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> пираты или эти копы с гангстером, вот я и думаю


Пираты уже немного прелись ( во всяком случае, на форуме :wink:) А копы - что-то новенькое.

----------


## МаЛена

> Пираты уже немного прелись ( во всяком случае, на форуме ) А копы - что-то новенькое.


Да! Я тоже так думаю!

----------


## Инна Р.

*vz_event*,
 Ну я бы не стала эти костюмы покупать: там людей надо раздеть, потом одеть... наш мент - китель, фуражка да и хорошо... а у ганстера латексная маска - очень не приятная вещь...

----------


## lara011

> Девочки  миниатюрка    от Мушкетёров
> Выбираем  трёх  мужчин (Атос,  Партос, Арамис)  и  трёх  женщин (про  женщин  позже)  Ведущая-Атос  ваша  задача.. как  произнесу имя  Атос,  сделать  шаг  вперёд  и  эротично  погладить  своё  бедро,  Партос,  как  назову  ваше  имя, делайте  шаг  вперёд  и   стоя  на  месте  бежите.  высоко  подняв  колени,  Арамис  ваша  задача  сделать  шаг  вперёд,  показать  бедного  человека  вывернув  карманы ( при  этом в  карманах  не  должно  ничего  быть) Всё  понятно  репетируем, девушки  -когда  скажу " красавицы  идём"  вы  друг  за  дружкой  идёте  и  машете  рукой  от  бедра,  порепетируем
> 
> 
> подолжение  следует...


 Мне понравилось (не знаю как вас зовут)! :Ok:  Сразу всякие мысли мелькают. :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

У меня милиционер новенький лежит - вернее полная амуниция и то я торможу... делать - не делать, лень возить лишний груз...

----------


## lara011

```
а у ганстера латексная маска - очень не приятная вещь..
```

.

Да у меня тоже есть латаксные маски, в них очень душно. А если просто черная шапка с прорезями:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> У меня милиционер новенький лежит - вернее полная амуниция и то я торможу... делать - не делать, лень возить лишний груз...


Может это будет какой нибудь Анти милиционер? Оштрафовывать тех, кто плохо весилиться и не пьет:smile:

----------


## vz_event

если честно хочется чего-то стильного. Не грабителей в черных шапках с прорезями (балаклава) и наших, да простят они ментов. А именно гангстеров и копов. Насчет латексной маски спасибо, не знала, тогда просто сделаю гангстера классического, в шляпе и с автоматом Томсона))) полицейских все таки возьму, уж более красивые они, я бы сама с удовольствием так оделась и пофоткалась. буду заказывать:smile:

Буквально сегодня пришло платье, которое заказывала на свой ДР (11 марта)..потом фотки выложу :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*vz_event*, а где заказываешь? (если не секрет)
Я вот на новый год заказывала себе платице вот тут http://www.tvoyprikid.ru/index.php?p...0f24f7849878c1

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: симпатичные костюмы)) так и представила, как это на свадьбе будет прикольно смотреться:smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Кстати, там на том же сайте гангстерша из плейбоя)) может вместо гангстера её сделать? эротично)) у меня всегда на свадьбах девочки подружки воруют невесту)))

----------


## vz_event

> *vz_event*, а где заказываешь? (если не секрет)
> Я вот на новый год заказывала себе платице вот тут http://www.tvoyprikid.ru/index.php?p...0f24f7849878c1


Вау... Здесь дорого...Как правило все интернет продавцы заказывают на ebay.com, а потом перепрадают на своих порталах.

http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women-...udlo=20&_udhi=

----------


## elochkalenusik

:smile: :smile: Эх, Клеопатра мне понравилась)) просто жуть как хороша)) сразу представила себя в этом образе)) с моим то греческим профилем))) но ведь это значит, что весь стиль ведения праздника менять надо в корне? я правильно понимаю? Или вы просто в них переодеваетесь на какое то время. проводите блок, а потом в обычную одежду?

----------


## МаЛена

*elochkalenusik*, я вела новогодние корпоративы в образе тигрицы-символа нового года...

----------


## skomorox

> Точно фоторобот! Причем жених пусть объясняет, а дружка рисует со слов жениха))))))))))


С закрытыми глазами рисует?



> если честно хочется чего-то стильного. Не грабителей в черных шапках с прорезями (балаклава) и наших, да простят они ментов. А именно гангстеров


Вероника, зачем париться с кучей костюмов? У меня тоже есть элемент с мафией. Я им выдаю шляпы мафиозников, оружие, галстуки, подтяжки, тёмные очки - и вот тебе гангстеры! Зачем полностью амуницию делать, тем более - маску?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*vz_event*,
 Вероника, пишу на прям на форум, а то у меня твоя личка не открывается...
А ты на этом сайте ebay.com что нибудь когда нибудь заказывала?  и как оно? и вообще как это сделать, подскажите пожалуйста?
Еще раз прошу прощения, что не по теме, но для меня это очень важно...

----------


## lara011

> *vz_event*,
>  Вероника, пишу на прям на форум, а то у меня твоя личка не открывается...
> А ты на этом сайте ebay.com что нибудь когда нибудь заказывала?  и как оно? и вообще как это сделать, подскажите пожалуйста?
> Еще раз прошу прощения, что не по теме, но для меня это очень важно...


Я очень часто покупаю через ebay, но я живу в Германии и у нас так; Нужно зарегистрироваться. Если цена фиксированная, покупаешь сразу, деньги переводишь продавцу на банковские реквизиты (будут указанны когда купишь). А если нужно играть, играешь. У нас так, а у вас как? :smile:\

----------


## skomorox

> У нас так, а у вас как?


а у них пока - никак, т.к. нет в России ebay.

----------


## Инна Р.

*Тоечка*,
 Мы на тебя посмотрим, когда через 2 года придут в 518 раз восторженные девочки и восторженно будут рассказывать или показывать то, из за чего тут сыр-бор... 
А про понты - в нашем деле безпонтовым делать нечего... :wink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*lara011*,



> А если нужно играть, играешь. У нас так, а у вас как?


Лара:eek: вообще чувствую себя питекантропом каким-то....
Я завтра тебе в личку напишу, сейчас у меня не грузиться почему то личка...((((

Ирин, я щас погуглила...оказывается есть на Украине этот зверь...Но хочется от реальных людей услышать отзывы, а то там так нахваливают, аж подозрительно

----------


## Mazaykina

Если бы не просьба новичка удалить ее из числа пользователей- наверное бы не заглянула бы в тему. Прежде чем что-то писать, ВСЕ внимательно прочла, посмотрела видео, написала свое мнение девочке в личку и только теперь хочу сказать здесь в теме.



> Хошь честно, если бы начало было совсем ацтой - не писала бы стока много букафф


Жанна выразила и мое мнение и именно поэтому, я потратила столько времени на вникание в проблему. НЕ ХОЧУ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕВЧАТА УШЛИ, именно потому что девчата- ХОРОШИЕ, ПЕРСПЕКТИВНЫЕ и с ЗАДОРОМ! Лены, если вы хотите стать профессионалами, тогда не уйдете, потому что больше вам учиться НЕГДЕ, кроме как на неудачных юбилеях, а это не просто юбилей какого-то дяди, это кусочек ЕГО жизни, который останется в воспоминаниях надолго, вернее ДОЛЖЕН остаться. И если вам ЗДЕСЬ указывают на недостатки- это делается для того, чтобы ТАМ вы их не совершали, надо это принимать и постараться их не повторять. Поверьте, то, что написала Ирина:



> Ёжик, жестокая вы. Ну да ладно..это же ваше дело. Побольше молодух запугать, что бы у них желание отпало работать, не дай бог в конкуренток вырвуться. Или вдолбить им что бы тут зависли с чтением...и ни на что другое больше времени не было...а потом (если они вдруг вырвуться с начитанным тут материалом) скажите что ПЛАГИАТ!!! Ваши идеи своровали! 
> И вообще я же написала - ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАКРОЕМ ЭТУ ТЕМУ?! я думаю, они и без далльнейших обсуждений уже поняли свои ошибки и недоработки.


*приведет к тому, что вы так и останетесь в той памперсной плоскости с сосками в зубах.*  Если Инна Ежик и делает замечание - она в сто раз больше делает для девчонок добра, указывая на их недостатки. И не понимать это просто странно... 
Парадоксальная ситуация- вы считаете, что заставляя девочек читать материал на форуме, учиться на хороших примерах- это отстой... а вот делать ошибки на реальных вечеринках- это круто. НОРМАЛЕК! Продолжайте в том же духе, директор агенства и тогда все больше людей будут считать, что чем приглашать такую ведущую- лучше спокойно обойтись без нее. 
Именно Ваш пост меня глубоко разочаровал и мне жаль, что именно из-за него началась перепалка Наташи Гвиолы и Лены. Девочки, я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что вы  завтра посмотрите на всю ситуацию с другой стороны, сделаете правильные выводы и  все-таки найдете общий язык. Было бы очень жаль, если бы вы прислушались к мнению своего начальства...............................

----------


## ЖасМи

> до встречи!


Мдааааа. Бог даст - не встретимся... Изюмчик собирать пришла? А тут тебя обидели, не дали... Во сволочи! Памперс с пустышкой надень, убедительнее будет  :Aga: . Ты Ёжика не тычь и не трогай! :mad: Если бы был богатый опыт, так с полоборота не заводилась бы... И правильно вывод сделала - маршируй отсюда! Без встреч и добрых пожеланий, добрая ты не наша! 



> а для всех хорошим не будешь.


Тонь, я им ТРИ раза об этом писАла!!! Вовсе необязательно, чтобы их работа нравилась всем зарегистрированным ведущим! Все комменты по их ролику - верные, но опять=таки с моей точки зрения. Девчонки реально интересные, молодые и печально будет, если на их ценник клюнут "быки" и вот тогда все сообщения здесь им покажутся сказкой - мало того, что за бесплатно отработают,  ещё должны останутся... это я так, утрированный вариант расписала... Но та же Ира, их работадатель, заступится за них? Может сейчас хоть на весь форум доказывать, какая она хорошая, но ОНА ХОЗЯЙКА АГЕНТСТВА, и если не дура, то будет защищать интересы клиента, который кормит и её, и  нанятых ведущих, и её агентство. Вы чего все нюни распустили и делаете девчонкам медвежью услугу????  А завтра, если такое произойдёт, вы же в числе первых будете говорить - ай-яй-яй, какая Ирочка нехорошая, не может за таких замечательных девочек заступится. А девочки ... видно, что они очень  стараются, но не тянут такие скользкие моменты! Отбросив эмоции, ахи-вздохи, трепетное отношение к упорству и старанию девчонок и говоря на языке бизнеса, девчонки неопытностью подставляют Иру вместе с её агентсвом...
Решили уйти с форума - удачи... Только к чему столько шума вокруг себя создавать и амбиций? Форум существовал и будет существовать без любого человека, вот уходя, и спросите себя - вы-то без него сможете??? И Лена-артистка которая, послушай... Сколько живу на форуме, сколько мы всттречались в реале, ни одного гомика или лезби не встретила, никому ничего лизать не надо, более того, как раз за это и можно в чёрный список попасть, по крайней мере мой (это я уже про лесть). Творческие люди, которые поднимают толпу пьяных людей своей энергетикой, все амбициозны и темпераментны, иначе откуда этой энергетике взяться? Но как вы называете, старички, как-то ведь ужились! А если решили вызвать "старичков" на словесный ринг, то держитесь в бою достойно, без нюнь и детсада по типу "злые вы, уйду я от вас". И почему я до сих пор вам пишу? Да потому что не убедили вы меня своим уходом. Детсад "Мыльный пузырёк", ей Богу! 




> Если бы не просьба новичка удалить ее из числа пользователей


Вот это новости!!! Вот те раз! В первый раз в жизни так тщательно подбирала слова, чтоб реально не обидеть девчонок - и опять неладно :biggrin:. Тогда я думаю, что если бы не вырубило Инет, и последнее моё сообщение по поводу того, что клипы - это начало(!!!) юбилея, дошло до вас, то вас бы на скорой увезли  :Aga: :biggrin: Ну и дурёхи вы! :wink: Вас бы с этими памперсами в официальной части юбилея да к моему ди джею, МЕСЯЦ БЫ РЫДАЛИ НЕ ПРОСЫХАЯ!!! Короче... я всё сказала выше... Дорастёте - поговорим, не буду больше теребить ваши нервные клетки "ЖЁСТКОЙ" ПРАВДОЙ, купайтесь в сострадании и понимании медвежьих услуг :rolleyes:.

----------


## Mazaykina

> а просто свое мнение о том, что я сегодня увидела на форуме.


Если тут так погано, зачем приходить? Не стОит себя насиловать, мы- не единственный портал в интернете, где хош-не хош а ПРИХОДИТСЯ тусоваться здесь. Найдите себе такой форум, где вам будет комфортно и все.

----------


## ЖасМи

> У нас переходной возраст на форуме


Чесслово, я до этого момента думала, что вы ещё раньше меня начали здесь жить  :Aga: .  :Vah: .

----------


## Порубовы

> Чесслово, я до этого момента думала, что вы ещё раньше меня начали здесь жить


*ЖасМи*, да то нас много просто ))) пишем где попало и чё попало. вот и заметные )))) 
плюс ко всему на любом форуме себя новичками не считаем и не считаем нужным "вписываться в коллектив", ибо форум - это место где КАЖДЫЙ имеет право высказаться в топике, а ограничения на высказывание делают только правила форума и собственная мораль. 
и поэтому нам всё равно, кто сколько на форуме. гораздо интересней кто что пишет.

Ладно, пора спать. всем приятных и СПОКОЙНЫХ снов )))

----------


## diogen

Здарова,тётки..)))))) Уххх тут у вас....Как всегда....Порвем душу за правду,как простынь на бинты..!!!!



> Если бы не просьба новичка удалить ее из числа пользователей- наверное бы не заглянула бы в тему.


Правильно,Мазайкина...Шваброй их всех...Вы тут ваще без молодежи останетесь..Ну не считая Ильича..)) Онюн... :Pivo:  всегда (прошу заметить - написано одним словом ..)
Нафлудил тут у вас с утра.. :Vah:

----------


## nanewich

На форуме бушуют страсти. Похоже март всем вдарил в голову. Народ предлагаю объявить перемирие и заменить войну любовью, хотя бы до 9 марта. А там смотриш или страсти улягуться или воевать будет лень. Вроде ошибок не много:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Инну зря не обижайте. Она ж Ёжик, на форуме иногда колется, а на видео из Питера хоть к ране прикладывай. Одно слово Ёжик :Ok:

----------


## Тоечка

> а ограничения на высказывание делают только правила форума и собственная мораль.
> и поэтому нам всё равно, кто сколько на форуме. гораздо интересней кто что пишет.


Ребята спасибо вам за положительный настрой на форуме..вы классные и таких здесь 99%... :Ok: и пожайлуста пишите ...пишите  да побольше... :Aga: и везде..(я вот например даже по вашим постам учусь музыку резать)и позитивней смотреть на жизнь.Спасибо.



> Народ предлагаю объявить перемирие и заменить войну любовью,


Вот давайте послушаем мужчин....пришел.сказал...и улыбнуло:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Онюн.


Спасибо за комплиман! Впишу в аватар.

А насчет склок.. ПРОДУБЛИРУЮ с темы "Кричу":

_Весна.... в организме витаминов мало... зима достала, работы нет, денег нет.... а тут еще ворурют и вякают...

Понятно? Сезонное это.....

Пройдет весна, 
наступит лето, 
и воцарится благодать, 
на форуме лишь чмоки, чмоки, 
идилия, не дать не взять...._

----------


## lara011

Девочки, я хоть и зарегистрировалась давно, но тоже считаю себя новичком. Считаю, когда приходишь на форум(всем нам кажется, что мы такие клевые и всезнающие), никогда не надо забывать, что сначала ты работаешь на свое ИМЯ потом ИМЯ на тебя. 
Сторожилы, будте снисходительны к нам, вы же мудрее.  :flower: 
Новички, давайте уважать и прислушиваться, ведь это может нас спасти от многих ошибок.  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

О двух Ленах и разборках.

Решил докопаться до истоков скандала, посмотреть ролики не смог (стошнило от памперсов, пардон) 
Но это же был* первый* юбилей. Да у меня на первом было в сто раз хуже.
А все проблемы у Лен от рождения. Они пришли из *КВН* то есть со *сцены*. Как умеют так и работают. У них превалирует *искусство представления*, заметьте они постоянно показывают, рассказывают... Я был таким же, правда я не из КВН а из СТЭМ, что в общем то одно и тоже. Как я себя ломал... ой было больно, а с форумом все пошло быстрее. И у них пойдет, конечно если *звездочку* не поймают ( что то сродни белочке).

Лены, подарю вам один ход, который здорово двинет вас в развитии.

Запомните:

Публика на банкете это *не зрители*, а *ваши партнеры по сцене*. вы *вместе с ними* игаете этот номер (юбилей ли свадьба). Понятно? Актеров в вашем выступлении ровно столько, сколько гостей на банкете. И у каждого должна быть роль, которую он сыграет и получит свой приз.

Как что девчонки, поругались, эт сезонное, не вы первые кто так смело выставлял свою работу для критики. Вон Маришу из Магнитогорска как обговорили... до сих пор наверно вздрагивает вспоминая... однако... как она изменилась, любо дорого глядеть.
Все пройдет.. и это тоже пройдет..... 

И скажу по секрету.... отсюда уйти невозможно..... сам два раза уходил... место то заколдованное так и тянет, так и тянет А чем тянет, красных то труселей нет.......

----------


## Тоечка

> Публика на банкете это не зрители, а ваши партнеры по сцене. вы вместе с ними игаете этот номер (юбилей ли свадьба). Понятно? Актеров в вашем выступлении ровно столько, сколько гостей на банкете. И у каждого должна быть роль, которую он сыграет и получит свой приз.


Ну Владимир Ильич :Ok: вот это наука...Наизусть выучу и применять буду.
Дай БОГ тебе ..да в каждый орган..побольше. :flower: СПАСИБО.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ильич*,
 Ильич....ну после этого поста мне еще сильнее захотелось познакомиться в реале... :Vah: 
Кстати, а когда вы начнете обговаривать встречу в Песчанном? шоб ничего не пропустить и подготовить свой фэйс к вашему контролю?

----------


## Ильич

> Кстати, а когда вы начнете обговаривать встречу в Песчанном? шоб ничего не пропустить и подготовить свой фэйс к вашему контролю?


Здграстуйте, я ваша тётя!
А это шо?

КАРНАВАЛ Песчаная Тамадея 2010

----------


## МаЛена

> Уходя, уходи!!!


:frown:



> В первый раз в жизни так тщательно подбирала слова, чтоб реально не обидеть девчонок - и опять неладно


Я ни капли не обиделась...Сама в шоке от раздутой ситуёвины :eek:



> Ну и дурёхи вы!


возможно...спорить не буду...но в предь прошу не обобщать :wink:



> Народ предлагаю объявить перемирие и заменить войну любовью


Я за!!! Давно уже за!!!



> О двух Ленах и разборках.


ну вот...опять...что ж нас как сиамских близнецов то воспринимают? Да,работаем (пытаемся) вместе, но мировосприятия то у нас разные.



> Лены, подарю вам один ход, который здорово двинет вас в развитии.


Спасибо! Распечатала себе крупно крупно и повесила над монитором!



> И скажу по секрету.... отсюда уйти невозможно..... сам два раза уходил...


Гы...:biggrin:посомтри мою дату регистрации и количество постов...тож уходила...ещё во времена обмена минусовками :rolleyes:


Надеюсь конфликт замят...и больше к нему не вернёмся. Вот только задумалась теперь: что же мне такого показать на слёте к годовасию форума, что бы меня и чем не закидали? и на до ли?

----------


## Ильич

> Надеюсь конфликт замят...и больше к нему не вернёмся. Вот только задумалась теперь: что же мне такого показать на слёте к годовасию форума, что бы меня и чем не закидали? и на до ли?


Приезжайте в песчаное на Тамадею! Показывайте чо хотите!

----------


## МаЛена

> Показывайте чо хотите!


И памперсы? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: (шутююю)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Ильич*,:
 :Vah:  :flower: 
Блин...а слона то я и не заметила!!!! Уже бегу туда!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> И памперсы?  (шутююю)


О .... здоровое чувство юмора!  Ну . не знаю... В нашей компании если ты лично придешь в памперсе на карнавал - все будут в восторге, а ты поймешь каково оно...

----------


## МКШВ

> Публика на банкете это не зрители, а ваши партнеры по сцене. вы вместе с ними игаете этот номер (юбилей ли свадьба). Понятно? Актеров в вашем выступлении ровно столько, сколько гостей на банкете. И у каждого должна быть роль, которую он сыграет и получит свой приз.


Ильич, спасибо!!! Прочитала твой пост - как воды родниковой попила!!! :Aga: 
А по поводу "перебранки"... Так "оскорбление"...как вино: начинает действовать только тогда, когда...принято! :smile: И потому, Друзья,...давайте пить только хорошие напитки!!! Правда, чтобы их(хорошие напитки) купить...нужны хорошие деньги!!! А чтобы заработать хорошие деньги - нужно Качественно Работать!!! А чтобы качественно работать... нужно Учиться, Учиться и ... еще раз Учиться (что, собственно, и "завещал" нам ... Ильич :smile:)!!!
Радости Всем и Хороших Учителей!!!

----------


## skomorox

> И потому, Друзья,...давайте пить только хорошие напитки!!!


Рита, у нас тут иногда, примерно раз в полгода, такие напитки и принимаются! А потом снова - мир, дружба, жвачка, и любоФФ!!! Проходили уже это много раз! :Aga: :biggrin: Творческим людям, видимо, нужны такие небольшие перапалки, а кто не спрятался - мы не виноваты!:biggrin:

----------


## МКШВ

> А потом снова - мир, дружба, жвачка, и любоФФ!!!


Ира, согласна с тобой Абсолютно!!! "Похмелье" иногда...в умеренных количествах...очень хорошо...организм бодрит и на "рабочий лад"... со здоровым образом жизни...настраивает!!! Эт я из "юности" помню...:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> "завещал"


Несогласен!
Повещал или вывещал!
Так будет живе .. что ли.. всех живых.

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Ильич, спасибо!!! Прочитала твой пост - как воды родниковой попила!!!
> А чтобы заработать хорошие деньги - нужно Качественно Работать!!! А чтобы качественно работать... нужно Учиться, Учиться и ... еще раз Учиться (что, собственно, и "завещал" нам ... Ильич :smile:)!!!
> Радости Всем и Хороших Учителей!!!


:biggrin: АААААААААААААААААА это мой пост украли:biggrin: давайте заново поругаемся, весело же:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> что же мне такого показать на слёте к годовасию форума, что бы меня и чем не закидали? и на до ли?


Леночка, а где написано, что надо готовить что-то на встречу? Там как-раз намечается импровизация. Единственное, если тебе есть что показать в интернациональной теме.:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> АААААААААААААААААА это мой пост украли давайте заново поругаемся, весело же


Все... оргазм прошел...отдыхаем

----------


## МаЛена

*Mazaykina*,да? ой...а я наверное тогда не правильно поняла...я подумала. что всем новичкам надо обязательно номер подготовить какой нибудь для поздравления :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Все... оргазм прошел...отдыхаем


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Хороший был оргазм...аж "соседи" перекурили :wink:

----------


## Ильич

*МаЛена*
Ромина мама

так и захотел написать себе

*ИЛЬИЧ*
Гадский папа

----------


## МаЛена

> ИЛЬИЧ
> Гадский папа


*Ильич*, не могу читать твои посты без улыбки. сижу как ДЭБИЛКО перед монитором и лыблюсь :biggrin:
Это нормально? или мне пора уже того самого...в дурку?  :Vah:

----------


## shoymama

Пора, пора, Лен! Пора в нашем ДУРДОМЕ приписываться на постоянной основе. Все там будем! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> или мне пора уже того самого...в дурку?


Глупенькая... ты уже здесь....  :Aga:

----------


## МаЛена

> Пора в нашем ДУРДОМЕ приписываться на постоянной основе


Да я уж так и поняла  :Aga:  наверное не у меня одной такая реакция :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Глупенькая... ты уже здесь....


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: (пойду ржакать под столом, а то и так много на флудили уже туточки)

----------


## shoymama

> Глупенькая... ты уже здесь....


ФФ точку!!!

Правда, "... настоящих буйных мало, вот и нету вожаков!.."  Высоцкий В.С.

----------


## Ильич

> Правда, "... настоящих буйных мало, вот и нету вожаков!.." Высоцкий В.С.


А я?

----------


## shoymama

Прости, король! Ну тогда ты сам так себя назвал...

----------


## Ильич

> Прости, король! Ну тогда ты сам так себя назвал..


Фуу а я подумал что про меня забыли!

----------


## shoymama

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Приветик всем!!!  Я заметила за собой такой грешок, когда на форуме скандал то меня за уши от компа не оттянуть …….помните передача ОКНА была …что то мне вспомнилась она пока я  ваши «стычки» читала………..А еще почему то вспомнилась то ли притча то ли тост с форума…не помню у кого прочла  пишу на память…..
В первый день бог создал корову и сказал ей: « ты будешь кормить семью фермера и своих телят и на это я тебе даю 60 лет жизни». Корова возмутилась : « на что мне такая адская жизнь, мне хватит и 20 л. Бог согласился. На второй день бог создал собаку и сказал ей : « Ты будешь  охранять дом человека облаи:smile::smile:вать всех мимо проходящих и на это я даю тебе 30 лет жизни» собака возмутилась:» на что мне такая жизнь мне хватит и10.Бог согласился. На третий день бог создал человека и сказал:» Живи балдей, отдыхай веселись, но на это я тебе даю 20 лет жизни». Человек возмутился : « что так мало? ,давай я заберу у коровы, 40 лет что не взяла, у собаки 20 и мои 20 …..80ти мне вполне хватит . Бог согласился. С тех пор и повелось, что человек первые 20 лет отдыхает балдеет и веселится, следующие 40 пашет чтобы прокормить свою семью, а оставшиеся годы обливает всех мимо проходящих. Так давайте не растрачивать свою жизнь !!! :smile:

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Кстати на форуме всегда лишний раз боюсь слово вставить... вдруг что ни так скажу ......всегда стараюсь слова подбирать........боюсь пендель получить... а уходить так от вас не охота .....когда захожу на форум каждый раз страх......... меня еще не заблокировали..........за то что я материял не выкладываю...выкладывать особо нечего..потому что с тем чем работала....после вашего форума выкинула почти все.....правда я раньше и работала только в кругу друзей...и кстати сознаюсь честно применяла пампасы....ха ....правда это было в квартире и в тесной компании нашей ....а сейчас смотрю фото друзей в памперсе...и ужасаюсь как же я издевалась над друзьями хотя ржали все до слез...kuku

----------


## shoymama

А я все про буйных...
Найди 10 отличий…

 

По-моему, наш буйнее, а?

----------


## Анжелла

> Кстати на форуме всегда лишний раз боюсь слово вставить... вдруг что ни так скажу ......всегда стараюсь слова подбирать........боюсь пендель получить...


Ужас! Неужели все так страшно. Девочки милые, а вы хоть видите скольким мы добрые слова и советы даем. Наталья, ведь не надо бояться. Вот я на встречу приглашаю, ты ведь не далеко живешь, может и стоит начинать общаться.
А вообще я вчера открыла одноклассники, смотрю, а меня выгнали из группы" Тамада-это круто!" Я так смеялась. Даже не помню кто меня туда пригласил. На одноклассниках вообще почти не бываю. А до этого только с Черникой говорили, она жаловалась, что ее удалили, тоже очень переживала.:biggrin:

----------


## ulius

Доброго времени суток!   На ваш суд выставляю  два танцевально-музыкальных конкурса.  На мероприятиях   либо -  либо, потому что концепция одна, музыкальное оформление разное. Оба конкурса с переодеванием, хотя в первом  можно и обойтись без  костюмов - потому что он более академичный. 

1. Переодеваю пары. Мальчикам - киверы, девочкам -бальные платья.  ( можно без всего этого спокойно обойтись, так  как  не все любят переодевания) . 
Пары входят в зал под бравурный марш, и я  их приглашаю исполнить несколько танцев.  Каждый танец объявляется отдельно. Вальс - как правило с этим проблем нет. Полька - самый веселый танец, потому что в последний раз его танцевали на утренниках.  Если  не справляются - объясняю по ходу танца:приставной шаг, хлопки  ладошками.  Русский народный.  Сиртаки . Пары прошу объединиться  и, как  правило,  к ним присоединяются  зрители, именно поэтому провожу его перед танцевальным блоком. 

2. Здесь без костюмов не обойтись.  Сарафаны с лямками, пояс - резинка, чтобы легко было  передвигать по фигуре. У мальчиков   шляпы. На последний танец цветные парики и маракасы.  Вне зала девочки надевают сарафаны, которые  по ходу конкурса будут  трансформироваться. 

Выход  под веселый марш.  Первый танец  - народная пляска.  После звучит  отбивка - в этот момент девочки снимают лямки и сарафан опускают на талию. Цыганочка. Отбивка. Срафан перемещается   резинкой на шею. Мальчики меняют шляпы на парики , в руки маракасы. Латино-американский. 

В первом конкурсе пары  не знают  суть конкурса. УзнаЮт уже в зале.  Во втором  объясняю все заранее. Репетируем как будет дивгаться сарафан.


 :flower:   Всех девочек форума   с наступающим праздником!   Много работы, благодарных клиентов,  удовольствий всяческих, суперотдыха,хороших людей рядом,  и , конечно, любви во всех проявлениях :smile:

----------


## Тоечка

> а меня выгнали из группы" Тамада-это круто!"


И меня выгнали из этой группы:frown:написали занесена в черный список..Да и какие могут быть другие группы,если я узнала этот прекрасный форум... :Ok: и мне больше ничего не надо.Лучше чем здесь не бывает.Поэтому живем здесь с утра до ночи..мирно и весело. :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

Странно, а меня выгнали, а потом опять приняли...я туда уже пару месяцев не заходила...

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Приветик всем!!!  :smile:
> 
> *Добавлено через 24 минуты*
> Кстати на форуме всегда лишний раз боюсь слово вставить... вдруг что ни так скажу ......всегда стараюсь слова подбирать........боюсь пендель получить... а уходить так от вас не охота .....когда захожу на форум каждый раз страх......... меня еще не заблокировали..........за то что я материял не выкладываю...выкладывать особо нечего..потому что с тем чем работала....после вашего форума выкинула почти все.....правда я раньше и работала только в кругу друзей...и кстати сознаюсь честно применяла пампасы....ха ....правда это было в квартире и в тесной компании нашей ....а сейчас смотрю фото друзей в памперсе...и ужасаюсь как же я издевалась над друзьями хотя ржали все до слез...kuku


я вообще когда этот клад увидела, долго боялась слово сказать))) Они такие все серьёзные тамады то)) хотя любую из них на празднике встреть ну точь в точь как мы рас****.......ки))) девчонки, я так рада что мы вместе))) что Бог таки собрал нас на один корабль))) или не Бог(( но по любому, как говорил мой папа, всё, что ни делается, всё  к лучшему)))Я ВАС ЛЮБЛЮ)))))

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему подчистила. все разборки убрала, оставила только конструктивную критику. давайте начнем с чистого листа.
Дорогие мои старички- не забывайте в какой теме вы находитесь. :wink:
Здесь выкладывают информацию вновь прибывшие пользователи, у которых  опыта общения в интернете может быть меньше,  опыт проведения мероприятий - на начальном уровне, или может наоборот- матерые зубры в реале, но совсем неумехи в виртуале, но важно, что они не знают, какой материал уже есть на форуме, а какого еще нет, поэтому выкладывают то, что ИМЕЮТ. БУДЬТЕ СНИСХОДИТЕЛЬНЫ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.* МЫ ВСЕ РАЗНЫЕ!!! НО ЭТО И ДЕЛАЕТ НАС ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ.*

----------


## elochkalenusik

> Доброго времени суток!   На ваш суд выставляю  два танцевально-музыкальных конкурса.  На мероприятиях   либо -  либо, потому что концепция одна, музыкальное оформление разное. девочкам -бальные платья.  :smile:


Так интересно)) где вы видели хоть одну девочку, которая отказалась бы примерить бальное платье?  Если что зовите)) я готова)))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Фуу а я подумал что про меня забыли!


Вас забудешь)) тут вон молодые то в очередь строятся:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> А вообще я вчера открыла одноклассники, смотрю, а меня выгнали из группы" Тамада-это круто!" Я так смеялась.


О, как! Я тоже там есть. Ну-ка и я пойду проверю, наверное, и меня выкинули. Я там практически не бываю, лучше нашего форума пока ничего нет! :Aga: 
Проверила, пока ещё не выкинули, дали срок!

----------


## Рябинка

Не претендуя на ваше одобрение, выставляю на ваш суд конкурс-нянь!!!Когда делается детская страничка - гадание на мальчика,девочку после этого логично завершить вопросом: "Кто же будет нянчить вашего малыша?!" Вызываю 3 мужчин, надеваю им на головы повязки с бантиками  и для них озвучиваю 3 задания,кого выберут молодые тот и будет главной няней в новой семье!Задания такие: надуть шары до тех пор пока не лопнут,рассказать детский стишок с действием(стишки Барто), и повторить за мной пословицу(про Сашу на шоссе смешно получается, потому что много шипящих выпивший человек произнести не в силах без ошибки!). Молодожёны выбирают самого артистичного няньку! Проходит весело!





> UOTE]Наталия Малькова.Кстати на форуме всегда лишний раз боюсь слово вставить... вдруг что ни так скажу ......всегда стараюсь слова подбирать........боюсь пендель получить... а уходить так от вас не охота .....когда захожу на форум каждый раз страх......... меня еще не заблокировали..........за то что я материял не выкладываю...


Я согласна с Натальей на все 100%, читая перепалки некоторых  форумчан боюсь попасть под замес, тем более, что я человек не конфликтный и принимаю всё близко к сердцу. Не хотелось бы ни кого обидеть! Я очень уважаю мэтров сайта и рада, что имею честь с вами общаться и учиться у вас уму -разуму и творчеству. Спасибо вам волшебники, хоть вы для нас теперь недосягаемые, ушедшие в подполье!!!

----------


## ulius

[QUOTE=elochkalenusik;2641375]Так интересно)) где вы видели хоть одну девочку, которая отказалась бы примерить бальное платье?  Если что зовите)) я готова)))

Я  не про девочек. Я про то, что не все ведущие любят костюмы для переодеваний использовать.   :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Проверила, пока ещё не выкинули, дали срок!


Будет им и <<белка>> будет и свисток!

Чистки каки -то. 
прям НКВД какое-то

----------


## elochkalenusik

[QUOTE=ulius;2641570]


> Так интересно)) где вы видели хоть одну девочку, которая отказалась бы примерить бальное платье?  Если что зовите)) я готова)))
> 
> Я  не про девочек. Я про то, что не все ведущие любят костюмы для переодеваний использовать.


:smile: ААА) вот я тундра:smile:

----------


## ulius

[QUOTE=elochkalenusik;2642786]


> :smile: ААА) вот я тундра:smile:


Я тоже  не любитель костюмов, но их у нас есть - потому что просьбы у заказчиков разные бывают. Кому-то европейский сценарий с передачей микрофона для поздравлений  и застольными интеллектуальными: конкурсами,а кому-то балаган с переодеванием и  "Владимирский централ" -как классика  песни при выкупе невесты.  :frown:

----------


## elochkalenusik

:biggrin: Централ на выкупе?)))) Круто, такого я ещё не слыхала)))))) Мне б в голову не пришло:biggrin:

----------


## Megatoi

а я тут недавно чего то сильно на банкете нервничала..потому что пятый раз в компании этой вела уже...мне очень важны застольные общаловки..то есть подводки к тостам,предшествие конкурса..кричалки,ну в общем такие вещи,которые называются игры-ледоколы..ну так вот..был день рождения..29 лет девушке..приглашённых 70 человек.ну я и начала ахинаю какую то нести..а в голове потихоньку начало всё в рифму складываться..
в общем родилась у меня такая устрашалка
я гостям говорю(в общем это скорее диалог,чем монолог)
Если Вы будете на банкете плохо питаться
Аля(имя именниницы)будет на вас (тут я замолкаю.а они додумывают свой вариант)
народ был весёлый,поэтому получилось вот так,как я напишу ниже,вы сами всё поймёте.просто сразу скажу--прошло просто супер..потому что такие окончания додумали...
если вы будете плохо питаться
Аля будет на вас ...ругаться
если вы не будете веселиться
Аля будет на вас (я думала злиться,они сказали материться)
если вы не будете танцевать
Аля будет на вас(у меня был вариант кричать,они сказали орать)
а если вы не будете водку пить
Аля ваще вас будет..бить
чтобы именниница была несказанно рада
давайте сделаем всё как надо!



вот как то так.... :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*Megatoi*, прикольненько получилось  :Ok:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Megatoi*,
Наташ, я такие экспромты давно делаю и в разных компаниях - от людей в галстуках до сельских жителей. Везде это удачный вариант для разогрева компании. :Ok:  Но апогей всегда на географии мероприятия. Люди с таким азартом и  куражом кричат свой город! 
Сегодня наш праздник сделают клёвым
Гости из города .... (Пикалёво)

Развеселят и подругу и друга
Весёлые гости из ... (Санкт-петербурга) ... и т.д.

А ещё есть песни, где гости незатейливый припев ( например, пам-парам, ля-ля-ля), пропевают по очереди. В куплете ты подводишь - кто должен сейчас запеть и они поют. Только а первый раз поют все вместе, а ты заводишь их к нужной кандиции веселья. А потом уже обращаешься к конкретным группам...

Посмотрите на красавиц - радуется глаз,
Наши дамочки сегодня здесь покажут класс!
Ах, красотки, как наряды ваши хороши,
Пропоём мы с вами эту песню от души...

Парам, парам-парарам...

А мужчины как опрятны - просто не узнать,
И глядят с восторгом жёны на их честь и стать.
Что ж, мужчины, дружно встанем, силы соберём,
И со мной для всех девчонок дружно запоём...

Пока они поют, не перестаёшь подхлёстывать их на кураж - Девочки, действительно класс, а громче можем? Ай, маладца! ... Ребята, да девчонки вас перепели!!! А где мужская солидарность?!... и т.д. 

Начало праздника - это важный момент для ведущего. От него, от начала,  зависит
купаться тебе в празднике или тащить на своих плечах. Гости или примут ведущего, или будут весь праздник присматриваться к нему... И Наташ, здорово, что многие ведущие это понимают. Молодец!  :Ok:

----------


## Megatoi

пасибо,дорогие..за оценку...я всё время хочу спросить здесь на форуме..есть ли кто нибудь из наших мальчиков и девочек,кто умеет включать броню?..объясню...я как губка впитываю все настроения...я боковым зрением вижу,что кто то например просто зевнул(человек поел,попил и просто тупо расслабился)...а я не могу потом успокоиться..блин..вот..зевает..я его не заинтересовала...и начинаю себя угнетать морально..казнить за это..что ж делать то с этим..я потом болею страшно..на нервной почве..муж меня ругает..говорит,что крыша у меня снесённая,что ЛЮДИ ИМЕЮТ ПРАВО ЗЕВНУТЬ,ЧИХНУТЬ,В ТУАЛЕТ СХОДИТЬ,а не просто тока на меня смотреть и меня слушать...что они имеют право на личную жизнь..я это понимаю,пока с ним говорю..а на банкете извожусь вся...начинаю ваще активизороваться..людей гонять..балда я короче..вот..выговорилась..:frown:

----------


## ЖасМи

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Наташ, ты же пытаешься стать командиром!!! То, что гости некорректно ведут себя на празднике (я имею ввиду, что могут позволить себе громко разговаривать при каком-то действии, встать и выйти когда что-то происходит...) это их невоспитанность. НО! Чтобы отбить у них такое желание - для этого и существует этот форум. Конечно, мы в своих программах должны учитывать естественные нужды людей - "носик попудрить", покурить, поговорить (иногда люди собираются с разных городов), спокойно просто покушать, пожелав им приятного аппетита. Иначе люди не будут чувствовать себя комфортно. 
У меня другая реакция на всё это. Вот если программа проходит чётко по моему плану - я считаю, что праздник не удался  :Aga:  и спасибо гостям за терпение. А вот если под азартом и куражом сценарий ломается, переставляется - значит гости 6 часов жили в этом празднике!  :Ok: . 
Естесственно, есть такие моменты, которые касаются виновников торжества, которые я ни за что не сломаю, но их стоит делать в первые блоки застолья, пока люди ещё самоорганизованны. 
Наташ, я дкмаю, что если поставишь блок, нарвёшься на другие ошибки. Ищи гармонию и подход к таким моментам. Здесь это можно найти.  :Aga:

----------


## Megatoi

Жанн..да понимаешь..банкеты то эти проходят на ура..тока из 100 человек один зевнул..блин...ну так вот..все ушли на позитиве..визитки уходят постоянно все..я прихожу домой...сажусь в кресло..и....надо вспоминать весь этот ржач...а я тока об этом зёве и думаю..будь он не ладен..отключаться не умею..ёпрст..блоков у меня нет..есть заготовки..и чаще всего я стендаплю..это моё.. :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

А я стараюсь такому гостю в конце вечера вручить подарок со словами: У меня есть утешительный приз для одного очень хорошего человека, которого сегодня, к сожалению я не сумела развеселить! Вот держите, это вам, пусть хоть приз вас порадует, если я не сумела... И знаете, самый черствый растает, улыбнется, или отшутится, или пожалуется на свои проблемы, приз смущенно берет и обязательно скажет такие слова: да что вы,  мне правда очень понравился сегодняшний вечер.... и эта фраза не дает потом переживать... потому что все ОК... так же, я вручаю подарок гостю, которому диджей не угодил, кому микрофон не дала в сто десятый раз и т.д. - т.е. людей, которые меня сегодня хоть как то напрягли одариваю - что бы уйти расставив для себя все точки над И и не переживать потом...

----------


## ЖасМи

> тока из 100 человек один зевнул..


А представь теперь, что ты официантка и предлагаешь клиенту вкуснянское новое блюдо от шеф-повара. Клиент отказывается и говорит, что он хочет просто пельменей. Ты что весь день страдать будешь, что он не захотел этого блюда? :biggrin:
Наташ, ну раз ты 


> и чаще всего я стендаплю..это моё..


так отстендапь ты этот момент! В смысле вступи в контакт с зевающим человеком  - и его разбудишь и сама успокоишься!  :Aga: 

О! Инна уже так же ответила! Инн, а где твоя аватарка? Я хоть на форуме на тебя смотрю...

----------


## Инна Р.

Отмывается аватарка :wink: .

----------


## Megatoi

так отстендапь ты этот момент! В смысле вступи в контакт с зевающим человеком  - и его разбудишь и сама успокоишься!  :Aga: 

------------------------------------------
Девочки мои дорогие..я боюсь его обидить..а вообще.да.это классный ход..с подарками..Инна.Жанна--прошу вас  официально стать моими наставниками :flower:   люблю я Вас..хоть Вы и порой вступаете во всякие перепалки,мне не понятные..на ровном месте..чего себе нервы треплете,непонятно..здесь то подарки не раздашь.. :flower:  с наступающим Вас,красавицы мои!Простого Вам женского счастья.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Отмывается аватарка


:biggrin: Ну всё, завтра опять лысого ёжика увидим :biggrin:




> хоть Вы и порой вступаете во всякие перепалки,мне не понятные..на ровном месте..


Вот праально подметила, непонятные. Будешь здесь жить - поймёшь. И заметь, пож-та, перепалки не мы устраиваем, а у аппонентов нервы не выдерживают. Я уже говорила ранее - коль вызвал жителя форума на словесный ринг, так держись с достоинтсвом, не переходя на хамство. А то парадокс - хамы превращаются в жертв  :Vah: . Но, ладно, оффтопить не будем...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Девочки мои дорогие..я боюсь его обидить..


Так в теме "Стендап" есть техники и методики чтоб не боялась. Диоген очень доступно там всё объяснил...

----------


## shoymama

> Централ на выкупе?)))) Круто, такого я ещё не слыхала)))))) Мне б в голову не пришло


У наших женихов - регулярно. Прямо классические две "СВАДЕБНЫЕ" : Централ и "На поле танки грохотали":wink:

----------


## Порубовы

Про зевнувшего....
У нас однажды на свадьбе один из друзей жениха так "нарадовался" за молодых на прогулке, что за первым столом - уснул ))))
Весь первый стол мы проводили застольные игры и когда проходили около него - говорили шёпотом. Все, кто выигрывал - ему призы в карманы , на шею распихивали.
Парень когда проснулся - ему так приятно было)))))
а за вторым столом - его друг уснул))))))
это было что-то

----------


## юрик71

> Про зевнувшего....
> У нас однажды на свадьбе один из друзей жениха так "нарадовался" за молодых на прогулке, что за первым столом - уснул ))))
> Весь первый стол мы проводили застольные игры и когда проходили около него - говорили шёпотом. Все, кто выигрывал - ему призы в карманы , на шею распихивали.
> Парень когда проснулся - ему так приятно было)))))
> а за вторым столом - его друг уснул))))))
> это было что-то


это игра "наряди елочку" прямо! :Vah:

----------


## ulius

> :biggrin: Централ на выкупе?)))) Круто, такого я ещё не слыхала)))))) Мне б в голову не пришло:biggrin:


Есть три "золотых" песни, которые исполняются наиболее часто при выкупе  "Централ", "Черный ворон", "На поле танки грохотали"  хотя есть другая замена, которую предлагаю я для выкупа, если невесту все-таки украли.     
:smile:Предлагаю спеть  5 песен , где встречается имя невесты.  Если не  помнят, то  поют  песни  ( по куплету)  с женскими именами, меняя их на  имя невесты.

----------


## Vladimir_dnepr

Восьмое марта! Пьём до дна!
В глазах у женщины - Весна!
Бегут ручьи, звенит капель.
От льда очистилась панель.
И каблучки стучат игриво,
И лица женские красивы.
И хочется писать сонеты,
И в каждой женщине приметы
Весны нахлынувшей искать,
Чтоб... хоть на день мужчиной стать!
И дай вам бог, не знать печали,
От злостных шуток дураков.
И дай вам Бог, не знать печали,
От шпаг, мундиров и усов.
И чтоб вам век не омрачали
Соперниц ложные красы.
И чтоб у Ваших ног всегда лежали
Мундиры, шпаги и усы.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Опять весна, опять цветы, а мне никто не нужен, кроме  ВЫ! Девчонки, милые, красивые, смешные,неординарные! С праздником!Любви, вдохновения,творческих узбеков! И,чтоб нас всех  "заказали"!

----------


## lara011

*Девочки может кому то моя идея пригодится, доработайте, переделайте под себя, на мысль натолкнет. Это я позавчера делала на детском празднике. Когда я прочитала, вот это, многим известное стихотворение. ТО сразу представила, как его преподнести……..*
Что такое счастье? Таким простым вопросом
Пожалуй, задавался не один философ.
 А на самом деле счастье –это просто!
Начинается оно с полуметра роста.
 Это распашонки. Пинетки и слюнявчик,
Новенький описанный мамин сарафанчик.
Рваные колготки…
Сбитые коленки,
Это разрисованные в коридоре стенки…
Счастье –это мягкие теплые ладошки,
За диваном фантики, на диване крошки…
Это целый ворох сломанных игрушек,
Это постоянный грохот погремушек…
Счастье –это пяточки босиком по полу…
Градусник под мышкой, слезы и уколы…
Ссадины и раны. Синяки на лбу…это постоянное «Что» да «Почему?»…
Счастье – это санки. Снеговик и горка…
Маленькая свечка на огромном торте…
Это бесконечное «Почитай мне сказку»,
Это ежедневные Хрюша со Степашкой…
 Это теплый носик из-под одеяла…
Заяц на подушке, синяя пижама…
Брызги по всей ванной, пена на полу…
Кукольный театр, утренник в саду…
 Что такое счастье? Каждый вам ответит
Оно есть у всякого, *(ШИРМА ПАДАЕТ)*
у кого есть дети!

Я сшила ширму и рассказывала и показывала, что такое счастье. За ширмой стояли дети с цветами для мам. Когда ширма упала и там стояли такие красивые и трогательные дети. Даже папы прослезились. И под песню «мама первое слово» дети подарили мамам цветы. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1069176.jpg[/IMG]
Теперь думаю это на юбилеях использовать. Как подводка для поздравлений от детей и внуков. Как думайте?

----------


## Тоечка

> Теперь думаю это на юбилеях использовать. Как подводка для поздравлений от детей и внуков. Как думайте?
> __________________


Лариса идея мне очень -очень понравилась.Душевно и маштабно. :Ok: И я вот буду вести юбилей 65лет женщине у неё пять внуков,и думаю этот номер от внуков будет классно.Немного доработаю на тему для бабушки..так как она их всех нянчила.Спасибо.

----------


## гунька

*lara011*,
Спасибо тебе огромное за идею! Я это стихотворение на концерте ко Дню Семьи хотела читать перед песней "Солнечный мальчик". А с ширмой-это будет просто Супер! Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*lara011*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

*lara011*,
 Хорошо, душевно.....

----------


## oksi7771

а еще можно открывающиеся оконца
и внуки могут из них стихи прочитать. а вообще и так классно











				__________________[/QUOTE]

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Тогда не только открывающие оконца, а типа багета.
 И прямая трансляция любой телепередачи. Вести с мест. И что-то типа прямого эфира

----------


## Света Д.

> А вообще я вчера открыла одноклассники, смотрю, а меня выгнали из группы" Тамада-это круто!" Я так смеялась. Даже не помню кто меня туда пригласил.


Анжел, я с тобой, меня тоже выгнали!!!   :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## Колесо

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Анжелла
> А вообще я вчера открыла одноклассники, смотрю, а меня выгнали из группы" Тамада-это круто!" Я так смеялась. Даже не помню кто меня туда пригласил.
> Анжел, я с тобой, меня тоже выгнали!!!
> __________________


У них,наверное,в этот день чистка кадров проходила!)))Девочки я с вами!!!Нас уже трое изгнанных!!!

----------


## ulius

lara011

Здорово!!!!  Трогательно.  Ком в горле.  Боюсь, что я бы это не смогла дочитать до конца, если бы за ширмой стоял мой  сын )))  Придется взять себя в руки, собраться ... выпускной в этом году в младшей школе.  

СПАСИБО!!!!   Восторг!!!  :flower:

----------


## lara011

Спасибо вам, за ваши отзывы :flower: 
Вот еще я такой домик разукрасила, а куда его теперь можно применить не знаю:rolleyes: (жалко если такая красота пропадет:smile:). Может быть у кого-нибудь возникнут идеи, мысли. Буду признательна. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1109109.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

*lara011*,
 Отличный домик! Где ты его купила? Сколько он в высоту?

----------


## Курица

> Анжел, я с тобой, меня тоже выгнали!!!





> Девочки я с вами!!!Нас уже трое изгнанных!!!


:biggrin: *четвероооооооооооооооо*:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## TAMATA

Девочки, есть идея.Помогите доработать.Это из "Вечернего квартала"
Одному наушники одевают, другому вопрос задают, потом спрашивают, какой вопрос задавали и о чём шла речь.
Например,Какой рост у вас был при рождении?Ответ 52см.спрашиваю у кого наушники: он ответил, что у него было 52см ,что это может быть??
написала сумбурно, но я очень плохо печатаю.Может кто и поймет о чём я говорю.
можно и на свадьбах и .......

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Веселее будет высота каблука- 12 см.
12 см-что это было?

----------


## TAMATA

Отлично!!
Я думаю вопросов десять надо таких двусмысленных и будет готов классн :Ok:  :Ok: ый розыгрыш

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Десять вопросов классных придумать не так уж просто. Тут ,дай Бог 5-7 вопросов родить...
Вот еще один...
Сколько времени вам надо, чтобы переклеить обои в коридоре?-3 дня
3дня-что это было?

----------


## Гудимка

[B]lara 011[
спасибо за идею про счастье!!! очень понравилось. У меня в школе скоро праздник Прощание с букварём, обязательно сделаю такой момент. Родители в этом году у первоклашек очень активные, приходят на все мероприятия, отзывчивые очень.Уверена, что такай задумка им будет по душе!!! Спасибо ещё раз!!!

----------


## никанора

Материалы к танцевальному развлечению «А у нас сегодня пир»

1.Раздать всем гостям шапочки-ободки фруктов и напитков – это реквизит.

2.Сделать подводку, как вывести всех людей на танцплощадку.
А подводку вначале можно делать по разному: и через презентацию «Меню»,  и через загадки. (В корзине прислали праздничный набор, а в нем… вытягивают, зачитывают и раз ему на голову ободок, ну и т.д.)

Я в свое время делала затею только с напитками, выводила всех через кричалку
Одевала всем присутствующим ободки с нарисованными напитками.(обязательно название, чай, кофе, и т. д.) и через кричалку выводила на танцевальную площадку.
Они у меня, по тексту кричалки, все дружно встав и держась за руки, так и пошли все до одного в центр зала в шапочках-ободках.

3.Все слова принадлежат ведущему. Участники стоят по кругу, слушают ведущего, и выполняют то, что им предложено.
Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
           Мы танцуем, не сидим
	Огурец схватил морковку
	С ней лезгинку замутил.
		Или: 
	Киви пригласил морковку
	С ней лезгинку замутил.
Муз нарезка №1 «Лезгинка»
Танцуют пары, у которых на голове ободки МОРКОВЬ и КИВИ.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Чтоб никто здесь не грустил
	Нам цыганочку станцуют
	Апельсин и мандарин.
Муз нарезка № 2 «Цыганочка»
1 или 2 пары танцуют «цыганочку»

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Как прекрасен этот мир
	Чай и Кофе, потанцуйте
	Без движенья не сидим.
Муз нарезка №3 «Чай, кофе, потанцуем» с припева.
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Пьем, конечно, не кефир
	Вино, Водка и Коньяк
	Нам станцуют «Краковяк»
		Или:
	Дружно спляшут нам «Гопак»
Муз нарезка №4 «Краковяк»( «Гопак»)
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Кто-то вижу, перепил
	Кабачок схватил фасольку
	С ней танцует танец «Польку»
		Или:
	Танец «Польку» закатил.
		Или:
	С нею в вальсе закружил. 
Муз нарезка №5 «Полька»(«Вальс»)
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Каблучками постучим
	«Ча-ча-ча» станцуют ловко
Коньячок, лимон и джин.

Муз нарезка №6 «Ча-ча-ча» из репертуара «Блестящих»
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Танец заводной хотим
	Груши, персики, вперед!
	Рок-н-ролл плясать зовет.
Муз нарезка №7 «Рок-н-ролл»

	С ритма сбиться не хотим
	Яблоко и Ананас
	Станцуют Русский перепляс.
Муз нарезка №8 «Барыня» или еще что нибудь…
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Современный хит хотим
	Потанцуйте-ка Ликер, Пиво, Водка и Кагор.
Муз нарезка №9 любой современный хит 
Пары танцуют

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Летку - еньку мы хотим
	Все попрыгаем немножко
	Ну-ка жару поддадим.
                         или
	вместе спляшем с юбиляром
	Ну-ка жару поддадим.!

И уже в самом конце:
	Танцевали вы на диво
	Очень дружно и красиво!
	Но пора и меру знать,
	Нужно рюмочку поднять!


И ещё ВАЖНО!
Люда  «zum65» писала, что давно вынашивает мысль, как сделать танцевальную затею с фруктами и овощами. Так что если понравилось, не забудьте поблагодарить и Люду тоже за хорошую идею. Я только срифмовала.
Нарезки чуть позже, сейчас некогда. Всем удачи.

Ника.

----------


## Kiska2009

> Девочки, есть идея.Помогите доработать.Это из "Вечернего квартала"
> Одному наушники одевают, другому вопрос задают, потом спрашивают, какой вопрос задавали и о чём шла речь.
> Например,Какой рост у вас был при рождении?Ответ 52см.спрашиваю у кого наушники: он ответил, что у него было 52см ,что это может быть??


Там еще был такой вопрос:в каком месяце вы с женой последний раз вместе ездили отдыхать ?
Ответ:В июле.
Вопрос жене:ваш муж сказал,что последний раз у вас ЭТО было в июле.Что он имел в виду?
Давайте попробуем переделать такой вопрос.Находясь в каком месте вы можете написать песню?В парке можете?
Ответ:да
А в кафе?
Ответ:да
Дома?
Ответ:да
А на кладбище?
Ответ:на кладбище,наверное,нет.
Вопрос жене:Ваш муж похвастался,что ЭТО он может делать везде:и дома,и в парке,и в кафе,только на кладбище не может.О чем был вопрос?

----------


## ulius

:smile:

Мальчик или девочка ?  
 Гадаем при помощи смс.  Кто из гостей пришлет первым смску на телефон жениха или  невесты  с полом будущего ребенка, тому приз. Пол выбрали.  Дальше  гадаем на имя . Это уже всем известное по песням с именами. Кто последний - молодец.    Как правило, на телефоны молодоженов  идут смски в огромных количествах, все стараются  быть первыми

Может быть минута стала исторической и будет именно тот  пол и имя первенца   выкрикнула невеста или жених  , ну  а если нет, то  молодым желаем  мальчиков и девочек , здоровых, крепких  и счастливых, похожих на родителей на радость бабушкам и дедушкам.

----------


## lara011

> Отличный домик! Где ты его купила? Сколько он в высоту?


Он примерно, может около метра. Он из картона, продавался в магазине "TEDI", есть у вас такой? там много всяких нужностей. 
Он был белый, я его разукрасила, крышу красками для покраски бумажных обоев, также акриловыми красками, акварелью и маслеными (никогда не буду больше использовать, очень долго сохнут).

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Одному наушники одевают, другому вопрос задают, потом спрашивают, какой вопрос задавали и о чём шла речь.
> Например,Какой рост у вас был при рождении?Ответ 52см.спрашиваю у кого наушники: он ответил, что у него было 52см ,что это может быть??


Очень пондравилось! Предлагаю сбор вопросов...... 
1. В какое время суток  родился?
2. Размер 1-ой зарплаты ?
3. 1- ый автомобиль ?



> Там еще был такой вопрос:в каком месяце вы с женой последний раз вместе ездили отдыхать ?
> Ответ:В июле.
> Вопрос жене:ваш муж сказал,что последний раз у вас ЭТО было в июле.Что он имел в виду?


То же здорово ! Надо обмозговать!

----------


## юрик71

*TAMATA*,



> Девочки, есть идея.Помогите доработать.Это из "Вечернего квартала"
> Одному наушники одевают, другому вопрос задают, потом спрашивают, какой вопрос задавали и о чём шла речь.
> Например,Какой рост у вас был при рождении?Ответ 52см.спрашиваю у кого наушники: он ответил, что у него было 52см ,что это может быть??
> написала сумбурно, но я очень плохо печатаю.Может кто и поймет о чём я говорю.
> можно и на свадьбах и .......


продолжаю тему
1.Сколько дней у вас длиться отпуск? — 24 календарных дня.
вопрос жене:  Ваш муж сказал, что это может длиться  24 календарных дня, что это?
2.Сколько у вас мобильных телефонов? - 2 или 3
вопрос жене:  Ваш муж сказал что у него этого 2 или 3, что это?
3.Какой марки ваши телефоны? - нокия, самсунг, моторола, и т.п.
вопрос жене: Ваш муж сказал,что у него одна финка, одна кореянка, одна американка, что он имел в виду?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Девочки, есть идея.Помогите доработать.Это из "Вечернего квартала"
> Одному наушники одевают, другому вопрос задают, потом спрашивают, какой вопрос задавали и о чём шла речь.
> Например,Какой рост у вас был при рождении?Ответ 52см.спрашиваю у кого наушники: он ответил, что у него было 52см ,что это может быть??
> написала сумбурно, но я очень плохо печатаю.Может кто и поймет о чём я говорю.
> можно и на свадьбах и .......


я тоже вчера во время просмотра КВАРТАЛА подумала об этом, но я , к сожелению,не смогла толком посмотреть, укладывала малых спать и книгу им читала, поэтому ухватила только суть...

----------


## Krokus

Вынос торта на юбилее как правило сопровождается стихами задушевными и красивой музыкой... вот немного другой вариант для мужского юбилея. Юбиляр в молодости увлекался фильмами про индейцев и любит музыку американских индейцев...
Индеец с тортом.
Много  добрых  друзей  приобрёл на дороге жизни Александр. Узы братства и зов крови связали его с индейцами  Северной  Америки…  Александр помнил об этом всегда!  А там, далеко… на другом краю света  Верная рука и Зоркий глаз тоже не забывал своего бледнолицего брата и ждал своего часа… Когда солнце осветило  древний  коньон  и мудрый  вождь  деловаров  проснулся в своём вигваме, он понял : этот день настал! Он должен закопать топор войны , прийти с миром к гуронам и добыть священный огонь...  Храбрый вождь сносил не одну пару мокасин, загнал не одну лошадь  пока добрался до племени гуронов.  Недаром он имел прозвище быстрый олень! Священный огонь племени гуронов и деловаров  - это дар краснокожего белому брату. По традиции древних индейцев, человек укротивший этот огонь, обладает долголетием и жизненной силой!
 Индеец в шикарных перьях молча и с достоинством появляется и слушает, текст произноситься на фоне соответствующей музыки, уходит и возвращается с тортом,издаёт радостные вопли после того когда свечи на торте именинником задуты. ведущий говорит: Отныне Александр обладает секретом долголетия и жизненной силы! Индеец вторит: "Да будет так!" и под музыку удаляется. В роли индейца близкий друг...

----------


## ZABAWA

> Девочки  миниатюрка    от Мушкетёров
> Выбираем  трёх  мужчин (Атос,  Партос, Арамис)  и  трёх  женщин (про  женщин  позже)  Ведущая-Атос  ваша  задача.. как  произнесу имя  Атос,  сделать  шаг  вперёд  и  эротично  погладить  своё  бедро,  Партос,  как  назову  ваше  имя, делайте  шаг  вперёд  и   стоя  на  месте  бежите.  высоко  подняв  колени,  Арамис  ваша  задача  сделать  шаг  вперёд,  показать  бедного  человека  вывернув  карманы ( при  этом в  карманах  не  должно  ничего  быть) Всё  понятно  репетируем, девушки  -когда  скажу " красавицы  идём"  вы  друг  за  дружкой  идёте  и  машете  рукой  от  бедра,  порепетируем
> 
> 
> подолжение  следует...


Звучит  песня  Боярского- (Красавицы  идём)
Пора пора порадуемся на своем веку
Красавице и кубку счастливому клинку
Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
(Атос)-Опять скрипит потертое седло
И ветер холодит былую рану
(ПАРТОС)-Куда вас сударь к черту занесло
(АРАМИС)-Неужто вам покой не по карману
(КРАСАВИЦЫ  идём)-Пора пора порадуемся на своем веку
Красавице и кубку счастливому клинку
Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
(АРАМИС)-Нужны Парижу деньги се ля ви
(ПАРТОС)-А рыцари ему нужны тем паче
(АТОС)-Но что такое рыцарь без любви
(АРАМИС)-И что такое рыцарь без удачи
(КРАСАВИЦЫ  идём)-Пора пора порадуемся на своем веку
Красавице и кубку счастливому клинку
Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
Судьбе не раз шепнем судьбе не раз шепнем
Судьбе шепнем
Мерси боку мерси боку мерси боку

Желаю  вам  Любви(АТОС)-,оставаться  такими  бодрыми(ПАРТОС)-,  и  чтоб  деньги  водились  в  ваших  карманах(АРАМИС)-, Апплодисменты!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Теперь думаю это на юбилеях использовать. Как подводка для поздравлений от детей и внуков. Как думайте?


Лариса, эта идея уже приобрела свою индивидуальность.  :Ok: Ни где она так больше не выстрелит, как в этой интерпритации. Да и для подводки к поздравлениям детей и внуков - длинновата. Но краску этой фишке можно придать и сделать бомбой.  :Aga:  Чем я, с твоего позволения и займусь...  Пиши в личку.

----------


## марандра

> объясню...я как губка впитываю все настроения...я боковым зрением вижу,что кто то например просто зевнул(человек поел,попил и просто тупо расслабился)...а я не могу потом успокоиться..блин..вот..зевает..я его не заинтересовала...и начинаю себя угнетать морально..казнить за это..что ж делать то с этим..я потом болею страшно..на нервной почве..


А я думала, что я одна такая ненормальная...
Принимаю всё близко к сердцу!!! Если от мероприятия нет чувства удовлетворения, начинаю съедать себя...

----------


## Kiska2009

> продолжаю тему
> 1.Сколько дней у вас длиться отпуск? — 24 календарных дня.
> вопрос жене:  Ваш муж сказал, что это может длиться  24 календарных дня, что это?
> 2.Сколько у вас мобильных телефонов? - 2 или 3
> вопрос жене:  Ваш муж сказал что у него этого 2 или 3, что это?
> 3.Какой марки ваши телефоны? - нокия, самсунг, моторола, и т.п.
> вопрос жене: Ваш муж сказал,что у него одна финка, одна кореянка, одна американка, что он имел в виду?


Вопрос мужу:Вы доставляете своей жене удовольствия?Например, дарите ли вы ей цветы? 
Ответ:да
А по какому поводу?На день рождение дарите?
Ответ:да
А на 8-е Марта?
Да
А на годовщину свадьбы?
Да
Вопрос жене:Ваш муж сказал,что доставляет вам удовольствие только на день рождения,на 8-е марта и на годовщину свадьбы.О чем был задан вопрос?

----------


## TAMATA

> Вопрос мужу:Вы доставляете своей жене удовольствия?Например, дарите ли вы ей цветы? 
> Ответ:да
> А по какому поводу?На день рождение дарите?
> Ответ:да
> А на 8-е Марта?
> Да
> А на годовщину свадьбы?
> Да
> Вопрос жене:Ваш муж сказал,что доставляет вам удовольствие только на день рождения,на 8-е марта и на годовщину свадьбы.О чем был задан вопрос?


СПАСИБО, всем кому понравилось!Здорово,естьновая фишка!!!!!!

В: Сколько времени вы тратите, находясь перед зеркалом?
от: Он сказал,что Это у него длится ........ 
Вы поете песни в ванной, в машине?а где чаще всего?
Если это сделать на знание жениха и невесты?Будет классно!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Звучит  песня  Боярского- (Красавицы  идём)
> Пора пора порадуемся на своем веку
> Красавице и кубку счастливому клинку
> Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
> Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
> (Атос)-Опять скрипит потертое седло
> И ветер холодит былую рану
> (ПАРТОС)-Куда вас сударь к черту занесло
> (АРАМИС)-Неужто вам покой не по карману
> ...



ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! :Aga: :biggrin: :Ok: 

А ТЫ ЭТО УЖЕ ПРОВОДИЛА? ПРЕДСТАВИЛА В КАРТИНКЕ, ПРОСТО СУПЕР, ПР ПЕРВОМ ЖЕ УДОБНОМ СЛУЧАЕ ИСПРОБУЮ!!!
МО-О-ЛО-О-ДЕЦ! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

 :040:

----------


## ElwiraT

Юбиляр был автолюбитель со стажем, полжизни провел в гараже. Решила сделать ему поздравление от его машин бывших и нынешних и вручение грамоты от них "Самому заботливому хозяину". Роли машин исполняли женщины из числа гостей.
Под нарезки выходили по одной и читали свой текст, а потом все вместе вручали грамоту.
*Копейка*
Я твоя старшая, вовсе небольшая
Я твоя копейка! Пусть они не верят!
Что любил ты лишь меня
До сих пор на сердце я!
Ведь я же первою была
Меня запомнишь навсегда!
Как первая тебе желаю
Веселых и прямых дорог
Тебя сердечно поздравляю
Поменьше с нынешней хлопот!

*Шестерка*
Я твоя вторая! Для сердца дорогая!
Пусть судачат что хотят, но я точно знаю
Ты лишь со мною счастлив был
Из-за редкого ремонта почти совсем ты не тужил
Пусть всего лишь я шестерка
Жить желаю на пятерку!
На колесах вечно будь
И меня не позабудь!

*99 - я*
А я не просто вам моделька
Не шестерка, не копейка
Я 99-я
Красивая, приятная
Пусть мечтают и злословят
Ведь тебя они не стоят!
Я знаю точно: для тебя
Я самой лучшею была
Тебе желаю не стареть
По жизни гонщиком лететь!

*2 десятки*
Я десятка! Я десятка!
Мы отличные девчата!
Мы не будем даже спорить 
Вас же поменяли вскоре
Мы с Володей много лет
И ночами и в обед
С нами он не расстается
Лишь о нас он так печется
Нас до винтика он знает
Собирает, разбирает
Мы желаем, наш родной
В жизни бить только в десятку
Нас и всех родных любить
Не терять мужскую хватку!


*Грамота " Самому заботливому хозяину"*
Тебя сердечно поздравляем
Сто лет тебе водить желаем!

Далеко не уезжай
Своих девчонок не бросай

Будь здоровым много лет
Пусть не будет в жизни бед

Только нас не забывай
В гараже нас навещай

Мы обещаем не ленится
С полоборота заводится

От наших тонких механизмов
Мы говорим тебе СПАСИБО!

Ты лучший хозяин мы заявляем
И грамоту свою сейчас вручаем!

Прошло душевно! Юбиляр воспринял эти поздравление как от самых родных.... Надо же так машины любить....:biggrin:

----------


## lara011

ElwiraT  :Ok: 
А мой юбиляр-рыбак, думаю может по такому принципу сделать "привет от рыбок". :smile: Сколько ж он их переловил и даже попадались уникальные экземпляры. И он этим очень гордится. Есть какие-нибудь у кого-нибудь  идеи?:smile:

----------


## ZABAWA

А ТЫ ЭТО УЖЕ ПРОВОДИЛА? ПРЕДСТАВИЛА В КАРТИНКЕ, ПРОСТО СУПЕР, ПР ПЕРВОМ ЖЕ УДОБНОМ СЛУЧАЕ ИСПРОБУЮ!!!
МО-О-ЛО-О-ДЕЦ!

Спасибо,  проводила,  проходит  на " ура!!!",  правда  надо проводить.,  чтоб   исполнители  не  сильно   выпившие  были,  тогда   успех  гарантирован

----------


## skomorox

*ZABAWA*,
 надо бы тебе научиться цитировать текст, а то нифига не понятно, что ты там проводила на ура, если кто-то не сильно выпивший????
Цитировать очень просто: выделяешь мышкой ту часть в посте у кого-то , которую хочешь процитировать и нажимаешь на слово ЦИТАТА ВЫДЕЛЕННОГО под своей аватаркой - и все дела. Попробуй прямо сейчас.

----------


## ZABAWA

> надо бы тебе научиться цитировать текст,


Спасибо, пробую

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*
Аллелуя,  получилось!!!  СПАСИБО

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!
> 
> А ТЫ ЭТО УЖЕ ПРОВОДИЛА? ПРЕДСТАВИЛА В КАРТИНКЕ, ПРОСТО СУПЕР, ПР ПЕРВОМ ЖЕ УДОБНОМ СЛУЧАЕ ИСПРОБУЮ!!!
> МО-О-ЛО-О-ДЕЦ


А  отвечала  я  на  вот  это  сообщение

----------


## skomorox

*ZABAWA*,
 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> А мой юбиляр-рыбак, думаю может по такому принципу сделать "привет от рыбок".  Сколько ж он их переловил и даже попадались уникальные экземпляры. И он этим очень гордится. Есть какие-нибудь у кого-нибудь идеи?


НА форуме все любят рыбалку, ее выставляла кажется Инна-Ежик. Рыбки покупают в детском магазине, лично я делала на фотобумаге и удочки у меня из зимних сделаны, если надо, то в скайпе могу кинуть.

----------


## lara011

> то в скайпе могу кинуть


 Анжела, а у меня нет скайпа(((((

----------


## skomorox

*lara011*,
 заведи :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Анжела, а у меня нет скайпа(((((





> заведи


Скачай!!!
*ТУТ*: http://www.skypeclub.ru/skype_windows.htm

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжела, а у меня нет скайпа(((((


Так Лариса, дорогая! Ты много теряешь, поверь... :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Продолжаю задавать  вопрос от "темноты" а что такое скайп, о котором надо жалеть?
В тему- очень понравилось про машины-СУПЕР!
Вопросник с наушниками то же отличная идея,только надо продумать вопросы.Может быть про натуральный цвет волос,в принципе все дамы крашенные.Можно попробовать размер обуви,одежды,на праздниках барышни стараются быть на каблуке,в принципе пусть отгадывает,что у неё сегодня 5-6 см?Как вам такое направление в вопроснике?

----------


## Порубовы

> Продолжаю задавать вопрос от "темноты" а что такое скайп, о котором надо жалеть?


это бесплатные видеозвонки. 
бесплатные- если инет безлим.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо,мне в личке очень хорошо и подробно объяснили...Я оказывается знала,только думала если звонит,значит телефон!Ох и сложная эта вешь нэт!!!kuku

----------


## Анжелла

> это бесплатные видеозвонки. 
> бесплатные- если инет безлим.


НЕ только видеозвонки. А просто звонки,без видео и переписка, но личная, передача файлов.

----------


## ElwiraT

> ElwiraT 
> А мой юбиляр-рыбак, думаю может по такому принципу сделать "привет от рыбок". :smile: Сколько ж он их переловил и даже попадались уникальные экземпляры. И он этим очень гордится. Есть какие-нибудь у кого-нибудь  идеи?:smile:


Вот сколько слышу о юбилярах рыбаках, а мне все не попадаются... :Tu:  Ну, может сделать поздравление от самой большой и самой маленькой пойманной рыбки. От большой сделать серьезное поздравление, даже с пафосом, а от маленькой - шуточное. Сертификат какой-нибудь выдать на рыбалку в Vip-зоне:biggrin:Ну, это так навсидку.

----------


## lara011

ElwiraT , я примерно это и имела ввиду!:wink:

Девочки, давайте добьем идею. :flower: 
Сделаю заготовки рыбок, прицеплю к ним скрепки. Смысл такой, что гости сегодня выловят для юбиляра, рыбок-пожелания. Смысл в том (как свободный микрофон Инны), что гости вылавливают удочкой говорят пожелания и нанизывают на леску. 
И потом когда все скажут, весь "улов" торжественно преподнести юбиляру. "Какой улов из теплых слов и пожеланий":smile:
Давайте придумаем подводку :flower:  , начало и конец. Думаю не мне одной пригодится. 


Девочки спасибо за скайп :flower: , я установила (муж придет, скажет какая я вумная, сама:rolleyes:)
Только он пишет, что у меня микрофон не работает и звонить без денег я не могу :Tu:

----------


## Анжелла

> Только он пишет, что у меня микрофон не работает и звонить без денег я не могу


Давай ник. Не может быть, что он у тебя платный. Ты просто не туда жмешь.

----------


## lara011

> Давай ник


lara01176

----------


## Порубовы

*lara011*, звонить без денег не можешь. но это на ТЕЛЕфоны.
А по инету - можешь. со скайпа на скайп.

----------


## марина С

> ElwiraT , я примерно это и имела ввиду!:wink:
> 
> Девочки, давайте добьем идею.
> Сделаю заготовки рыбок, прицеплю к ним скрепки. Смысл такой, что гости сегодня выловят для юбиляра, рыбок-пожелания. Смысл в том (как свободный микрофон Инны), что гости вылавливают удочкой говорят пожелания и нанизывают на леску. 
> И потом когда все скажут, весь "улов" торжественно преподнести юбиляру. "Какой улов из теплых слов и пожеланий":smile:
> Давайте придумаем подводку , начало и конец. Думаю не мне одной пригодится. 
> 
> 
> Девочки спасибо за скайп, я установила (муж придет, скажет какая я вумная, сама:rolleyes:)
> Только он пишет, что у меня микрофон не работает и звонить без денег я не могу


мне почему-то вспомнилась сказка про то, как волк в проруби рыбу ловил и все приговаривал: "ловись рыбка большая, ловись маленькая..."
пусть гости или сам юбиляр поймает большую удачу и поменьше... :tongue:какую-нибудь приятную неожиданность, которые будут ожидать его в этом юбилейном году.
можно в этом случае написать на рыбках что-нить смешное и прикольненькое.

----------


## Юра111

Доброго времени суток всем!Может кому пригодится.
ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕHИЯ HА СВАДЬБЕ 
ТАМАДА:
Открывая торжество, 
И приветствуя всех вас, 
Мы хотели б заодно 
Довести до вас Указ. 
Он касается гостей - 
Как вести себя, держать. 
И, конечно, указ сей 
Каждый должен соблюдать. 
Ну, во-первых, чтобы свадьба 
Развеселою была, 
Нужно, чтобы вся усадьба 
Много ела и пила. 
Красть невесту есть обычай,  
Но мы сразу говорим - 
Красть не дракой, а прилично, 
Как по пятой пригубим. 
Туфель снять с невесты можно 
Только хитростью, с умом, 
И опять же осторожно, 
И никак не за столом. 
Коль украли, цену вашу 
Нужно сразу оглашать 
И нельзя невесту нашу 
Полчаса босой держать. 
И невесту, туфель тоже. 
Дважды не годится красть, 
Чтоб вам не было дороже, Жениха совсем не брать! 
Ну, а если вы не робки, 
Туфель выкрали притом, 
Пить не из обуви, из стопки, 
Примостив над каблучком. 
И, конечно, стопку эту, 
Ублажив гостей лихих, 
По народному завету 
Пьёт красавиц наш жених! 
Для молодоженов место 
Никому не занимать. 
Что ж, за жениха с невестой, 
За Указ! Прошу поднять!  

Гости, вы бокалы взяли? 
- Да! 
Дружно, весело подняли? 
- Да! 
Тогда "Горько!" - крикнем им, - 
"Горько! Горько!" - молодым. 
Целуйтесь же, молодожены, 
Пусть поцелуев тех не счесть, 
Иначе бедным приглашенным 
И горько пить, и горько есть! 
Давайте за эту парочку 
Выпьем полную чарочку!

----------


## Порубовы

*Юра111*,
 не устаёшь радовать ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## shoymama

*Юра111*,
 Это ваше собственное сочинение? Поздравляю!
И  еще раз посмотрите, как называется тема: "Собственные...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем известна хорошая игра,называется у всех по разному,но смысл в том,что участники должны принести то или это....Сама придумала подводку.Задаю мужчинам вопрос "На какую часть тела они смотрят когда видят красивую женщину?"Ответы бывают разные,но всегда находится тот(99,9%),кто говорит,что смотрит ТИПА на глаза!Дальше возвращаюсь в центр зала и начинаю приглашать выйти дам у кого зелёные глаза (звучит кусочек песни про зелёные глаза) затем приглашаю тех у кого чёрные глаза(звучит песня про чёрные глаза),потом кариглазых("Карие глаза") и т. д.Выходят принимать участие практически все.Что бы игра прошла динамично и не затягивалась(если вышло много),есть 3 задания,которые позволяют выбыть многим и сразу.Прошу принести мужскую одежду-всего 1 вешь.(обувь,ремни,галстуки это не одежда).Мужские наручные часы и мужской носовой платок..Всё невинно,до брюк не доходит!
У нас в Омске уже многие эту подводку в игру катают,"родила" в тот год когда появилась песня "Карие глаза"

----------


## юрик71

> *Юра111*,
>  Это ваше собственное сочинение? Поздравляю!
> И  еще раз посмотрите, как называется тема: "Собственные...


что-то мне кажется, это и не Юра вовсе!:frown:
ГУЛЬЧАТАЙ, открой личико, хоть посмотрим на тебя!

----------


## lara011

> Всем известна хорошая игра,называется у всех по разному,но смысл в том,что участники должны принести то или это.


У нас тоже, раньше всегда было задание принести ПРАВЫЙ мужской носок. Иногда сразу, не до всех доходит, что носки одинаковые)))

----------


## KAlinchik

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,
 Таня, спасибо! я иногда катаю эту игру, теперь буду с новой подводочкой!



> У нас тоже, раньше всегда было задание принести ПРАВЫЙ мужской носок. Иногда сразу, не до всех доходит, что носки одинаковые)))


вот не знаю, почему, но для меня почему-то носки кажутся интимной частью мужского гардероба...негигиенично как-то просить носки принести...и без разницы - правый или левый...

----------


## марина С

> Всем известна хорошая игра,называется у всех по разному,но смысл в том,что участники должны принести то или это....


как-то проводила корпоратив у банковских, так вот для того чтобы вывести всех из-за столов на танцпол для начала дискотеки использовала нечто подобное.
только я просила не приносить что-то, а найти и привести:
1. коллегу, который всегда поможет в решении возникшей проблемы.
2. того, кто приходит на работу раньше всех.
3. того у кого карие глаза.
4. у кого длинные волосы
5. у кого есть машина отечественного производства.
6. у кого нет машины.
и т.д.
здания были разными, и в результате вышли все.
тут я подытожила, что лучше иметь не 100 рублей, а 100 друзей, которые и в трудный момент и в радости всегда рядом! а причин для радости всегда достаточно, например, порадоваться тому, что сейчас начнется праздничная дискотека...
назвала эту игру-манок "не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей"
может кому пригодится моя аранжировка всем уже знакомой игры - берите на вооружение.

----------


## kiss9

Всем привет! Хочу выложить свою работу- Гименей на свадьбе! 


 Мои слова: Сегодня даже боги вам завидуют
И вот с небес спустился Гименей
_ Музыка Сиртаки  Выход бога _____

Однажды видя шумное веселье
К нам Гименей с небес спустился
И глаз его пленила красота
Что перед ним сейчас открылась
И Гименей издал Указ:
(Зачитывает указ )
Велю я отроку _________ 
Отныне и навечно,беречь девицу ______ 
Любить ее сердечно!
______________ 

Затем достал он Яблоко раздора,
Что семьям часто не дает покоя
Веля молодоженам съесть его засим
Чтоб был союз их крепче Трои
_______________ 
И так-же чашу плодородия вкусить
Рожать детишек бабушкам на радость
И в вечности в гармонии кружить
Вкушая от союза своего лишь сладость
________________________ 
И от богини Весты передал
Зажечь очаг семейный мамам
И  в доме пусть  всегда горит огонь
Чтоб рука об руку вы шли по жизни рядом
___________________ 
Ну, а гостям велел он только,чтоб громко прозвучало - горько

К сожалению не могу загрузить файлы- слишком большие!
В контакте Альбом Гименей http://vkontakte.ru/album72574955_106317119

----------


## Надежка

Здравствуйте всем! Выставляю сказку для женского юбилея или дня рождения.Действующие лица: королева,Дуня,Брошкина,шейх и моряк.Сочиняла для юбилея,где было очень мало мужчин.Персонажи выходили под нарезки с подарками.Нарезки есть,если нужно будет кому-скину.

Сказка “Королевский юбилей”
Начинаем
01
Жила-была королева
02
И вот наступил ее день рождения, да не простой, а юбилейный. И решила она пригласить к себе гостей, чтобы развлекли они ее, да поздравили.
К обеду стали гости собираться.
Первой пожаловала доярка Дуня из соседнего колхоза и привезла подарок, нужный для сохранения фигуры (с кефиром)
03
Затем приехала к королеве на юбилей подруга ее давняя Брошкина, привезла ей бижутерию нарядную (бусы из фольги)
04
Затем из соседнего государства приехал шейх, который королеву нашу как-то в жены звал, как увидел ее, сразу о любви своей вспомнил (шоколадка)
05
Королева конечно подарок приняла, но во взаимности шейху отказала.
06
Немного времени прошло, и опять гость заявился, долго плавал по морям, донеслась весточка до него о том, что у королевы-красавицы юбилей сегодня, вот он и приплыл поздравить с дарами моря (банка кильки)
07
Но королева не очень любила морепродукты, не понравился ей подарок.
08
Ну вот, гости в сборе, можно и юбилей праздновать.
09

----------


## юрик71

> вот не знаю, почему, но для меня почему-то носки кажутся интимной частью мужского гардероба...негигиенично как-то просить носки принести...и без разницы - правый или левый...
> 
> 
> 				__________________


или последние чистые труселя!:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Нарезки есть,если нужно будет кому-скину.


Конечно надо, выстави пожалуйста тут. :flower:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> здания были разными, и в результате вышли все.
> тут я подытожила, что лучше иметь не 100 рублей, а 100 друзей, которые и в трудный момент и в радости всегда рядом! а причин для радости всегда достаточно, например, порадоваться тому, что сейчас начнется праздничная дискотека...
> назвала эту игру-манок "не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей"
> может кому пригодится моя аранжировка всем уже знакомой игры - берите на вооружение.


Здорово!Мне очень понравилось,прям корпоративный вариант.

----------


## shoymama

*марина С*,
 Спасибо, понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,
Очень хорошо про глаза. Ну а дальше- каждый решит сам. Иногда бывают праздники, когда мало мужчин, а много дам. Вот так и уделить им внимание. Спасибо!

----------


## Надежка

Выставляю ссылки к сказке Королевский юбилей из поста №1421
http://narod.ru/disk/18736928000/09.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736923000/08.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736920000/07.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736906000/06.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736904000/05.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736893000/04.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736892000/03.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736890000/02.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/18736876000/01.mp3.html
Первый раз на народ закачала,поэтому если не будут работать,дайте знать,скину в личку.

----------


## никанора

Выставляю обещанные нарезки к танцевальному развлечению «А у нас сегодня пир»,а с ними повтор материала чтобы все было вместе, с небольшими изменениями.
 Итак:
1.	тост за кулинарные способности юбилярши.
2.	в продолжение кулинарной темы танцевальное развлечение.
Всем раздаётся реквизит, ободки с изображением фруктов и напитков.
Примерные слова ведущего:
 Вы старались, Вы устали, и чтоб Вас развеселить фрукты-овощи решили Вам подарок подарить.
Вино-водочный отряд Вас поздравить тоже рад,
     Подарок танцевальный, весьма оригинальный.
3.вывод всех на танцевальную площадку. Чтобы задействовать юбиляршу во время танц. развлечения можно в самом начале сказать ей : Подарок Вы их на свой вкус оцените, и , если довольны, то им подмигните (помашите, обнимите, им браво кричите, то с ними спляшите и т.д.). Ну а в финале юбилярша танцует вместе со всеми участниками «летку-еньку», возглавляя танцевальный паровозик.
Ну а теперь само танцевальное развлечение «А у нас сегодня пир».
Все слова принадлежат ведущему. Участники стоят по кругу, слушают ведущего, и выполняют то, что им предложено.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Пьем, конечно, не кефир
	Вино, Водка и Коньяк
	Нам станцуют «Краковяк»

Муз нарезка №1 «Краковяк»( «Гопак»)

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
           Мы танцуем, не сидим
	Огурец схватил морковку
	С ней лезгинку замутил.

Муз нарезка №2 «Лезгинка».
 Танцуют пары, у которых на голове ободки МОРКОВЬ и ОГУРЕЦ

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Как прекрасен этот мир
	Чай и Кофе, потанцуйте
	Без движенья не сидим.
Муз нарезка №3 «Чай, кофе, потанцуем».
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Чтоб никто здесь не грустил
	Нам цыганочку станцуют
	Апельсин и мандарин.
Муз нарезка № 4 или5 «Цыганочка»
Пары танцуют,
Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Кто-то вижу, перепил
	Кабачок схватил фасольку
	С ней станцует танец «Польку»

Муз нарезка №6 «Полька»
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	На восток попасть хотим (танец живота хотим)
	Звуки музыки чаруют
	Соки весело танцуют.
Муз нарезка №7 «восточная»
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Каблучками постучим
	«Ча-ча-ча» станцуют ловко
Коньячок, лимон и джин.

Муз нарезка №8 или 9 «Ча-ча-ча»
Пары танцуют.

Вед:   А у нас сегодня пир
	С ритма сбиться не хотим
	Яблоко и Ананас
	Станцуют Русский перепляс.
Муз нарезка №10 «русская плясовая»
Пары танцуют.

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Современный хит хотим
	Потанцуйте-ка Ликер, Пиво, Водка и Кагор.
Муз нарезка №11 «современный хит» 
Пары танцуют

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Танцы до упаду
	Виноград с бананом просим
Станцевать Ламбаду
Муз нарезка №12 «Ламбада» 
Пары танцуют

Вед:    А у нас сегодня пир
	Летку - еньку мы хотим
	Все попрыгаем немножко
	Ну-ка жару поддадим.
                         или
	вместе спляшем с юбиляром
	Ну-ка жару поддадим.!
Муз нарезка №13 «Летка-енька»
Танцевальный паровозик во главе с юбиляршей

И уже в самом конце:
	Танцевали вы на диво
	Очень дружно и красиво!
	Но пора и меру знать,
	Нужно рюмочку поднять!

http://narod.ru/disk/18736969000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html
 :018:

----------


## lara011

Никанора, Надежка :Ok: Молодцы:smile:!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А вместо фруктов, если это рыбак-мужчина, можно рыб. Какое поле для фантазии.:smile:

----------


## kiss9

> Первой пожаловала доярка Дуня из соседнего колхоза и привезла подарок, нужный для сохранения фигуры (с кефиром)
> 03


Дуня выходит под Алегрову? И вы девушку под эту музыку выводите?:eek:

----------


## Silvestris

Я на свадьбах делаю такой перфоманс - розыгрыш первого кусочка свадебного торта (чтоб не продавать) - желающие его получить должны отправлять СМС на номер телефона, написанный и выставленый (выставляю свой номер - это еще и как рекламка дополнительно). Молодые выбирают самое приглянувшееся поздравление, и мы звоним победителю и вручаем ему первый кусочек торта. Вторые кусочки -благодарственные- родителям.

----------


## Подмосковочка

*никанора*,
 А у меня не открываются ссылки почему-то(((((

----------


## slanas

Я для себя здесь нашла изюминку (спасибо!!) …..поздравляют фрукты. 
А как  подводку я использую вот это.

Обычно поздравляя
Дарим мы цветы.
А мы предлагаем  фрукты – 
Они всем хороши:
Полезны, разноцветны,
Душисты и сочны,
И как цветы, заметны
Им просто нет цены!
Нас фрукты поздравляют
И _____________  желают!
Здоровья крепкого всегда,
Не подать духом никогда.

----------


## kiss9

Ёжик Ладно, пока так оставлю kiss9

----------


## shoymama

*kiss9*,
Дашунь, а имя все-таки подпиши, чтоб знать, как обращаться. Да и мыло в подпись кинь. Вдруг чего послать тебе захотят - поделиться. :Aga:

----------


## Mida

> Выставляю обещанные нарезки к танцевальному развлечению «А у нас сегодня пир»,


Никанора, ты используешь именно эти нарезки? Мне показалось, что качество не очень, или ты специально их сжала, чтобы быстрее загружалось? Если хочешь, я пришлю тебе такие же нарезки, только в хорошем качестве. Обращайся в личку. А вообще конкурс классный, очень хорошая альтернатива фантам и волшебным мешкам.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Привет золовка,рада тебя видеть!

----------


## vovana

готовлюсь к юбилею по морской тематике. Хочу сделать угодай мелодию. Собрала песни про море, вступления и слова (по1 куплету), вдруг попеть захотят. Может кому пригодится
http://narod.ru/disk/18835467000/%D0...D0%B5.rar.html

----------


## Silvestris

Можно использовать на юбилее Владимира:
Хоть любого россиянина  спроси -
Это имя популярно на Руси!
Для России все Владимиры ценны,
Энергичны, любознательны, умны!

Много среди них талантливых людей:
Полководцев и князей, да и вождей!..
Наш премьер-министр - тоже Вова,
Человек решительный, толковый!

Жириновский - он Владимир тоже,
Но и он России нужен все же.

Есть особенность такая у Володей-
Все они умеют верховодить.
Пусть другие будут не в обиде,
Но Владимир (Отчество именинника) - явный лидер!

Целеустремлен. Вдаль смотрит смело!
Действует решительно. умело!

А после этого проводите аукцион знаменитых тезок-Владимиров.

----------


## vovana

здесь еще 3 песенки, которые на слуху, думаю их легко отгадать , и как я про них сразу не вспомнила?
http://narod.ru/disk/18843780000/%D0...0%BC2.rar.html

----------


## Krokus

Затишье в такой хорошей теме?!  Или передышка?  Давайте же продолжим! Открываем закрома, изящные сундучки и достаём свои сокровища! Делиться ТАК приятно! Если,  конечно, есть чем... Вот и я "перетрясла " свой багаж и выставляю свою "Баню"... долго размышляла... ведь тема помывки в бане очень уж интимная! И скатиться в этой теме от приличного до безвкусицы дело плёвое! Просто на свете проживают очень много юбиляров- любителей баньки... конечно можно просто исполнить танец с банными вениками под Хачатуряна, вручить набор полезных вещей для бани, сопровождая шуточными стихами. Это прекрасные идеи наших форумчан. Скажу даже больше, что чем дольше нахожусь на форуме, тем крепче становятся мои убеждения быть очень осторожной в этих темах... Но всё это уже было и крупицы интересного в этом есть... Проводила дважды , в очень тесных кампаниях, практически для своих.
Сюрприз для юбиляра, большого любителя бани.
Ведущий :  Дорогой наш юбиляр! Нам всем очень хочется, чтобы  этот праздник запомнился тебе надолго! Ещё один подарок! Именно сегодня в нашем городе открываются  элитные русские бани!  И  самым первым посетителем будет наш юбиляр! Встречайте! Супербанщики в третьем поколении!  Звучит песня М. Евдокимов «Русская баня» и  входят два  банщика( в простынях на манер «римлян»., на шее галстук- бабочка… на банщиках нет  только рубашек! ) К сожалению, друзья, посещение этой бани удовольствие дорогое, поэтому баню посетит  только наш юбиляр! Юбиляр, а не пошёл бы ты в баню!? Выходи, знакомься  с банщиками!
 1 банщик   Мужчина, Вы  отправляетесь в элитную русскую баню. Вы, мужчина, вообще представляете, что такое элитная русская баня? Нет , мужчина, Вы не можете даже себе представить, что такое эта баня! Баня – это ритуал, это высокое  искусство! Хорошо, что есть мы, банщики со стажем и высокой квалификацией!  Иначе, Вы мужчина просто бы пропали в этой бане!
2 банщик  Начнём , пожалуй! С чего начинается театр? Правильно, с вешалки! С чего начинается баня? Правильно, с  предбанника!  Сейчас мы отправляемся в предбанник на раздевание… дорога до предбанника дальняя, присядем на дорожку.
(садятся на скамейку, рядом небольшой столик. По ходу дальнейших событий поясняю… водка как  таковая отсутствует и пьётся  крохотными  глотками либо вода, либо «опрокидываются» пустые стопочки)
1 банщик    А теперь, мужчина, по старой русской традиции по соточке! За удачную дорогу до предбанника!
 2 банщик  Закусываем  огурчиком! Элитная закуска!
1 банщик  Ценные вещи и деньги сдавайте банщику!
2 банщик   За утерянные деньги и вещи баня ответственности не несёт!
 Выводят юбиляра в другую комнату. Юбиляра одевают(раздевают?) так же как и банщиков ,босые ноги в шлёпках.    Далее под  стихи создаётся « атмосфера» бани : 2-3 девушки вносят и расставляют банные атрибуты(по тексту )
Ведущая: Нет на свете дела краше, чем  парная баня наша.
Там полок- под потолок, для водички есть лоток…
И удобная скамейка и дубовая бадейка.
Вот и глиняная кружка, верная кваску подружка.
И, конечно, есть у нас медный ковш и медный таз.
 На стене, как на параде ,по  ранжиру ровно в ряд,
 Приготовленные с лета чинно веники висят.
Да не сор чтоб выметать, а здоровье укреплять.
Первый веник от ломоты ,после длительной работы
А  другой и от простуды и сужения сосудов…
Третий веник чистит поры, да снимает наговоры.
 А ещё есть, вот уж диво, веник даже из крапивы.
 Вот душевная отрада, всё устроено как надо.
 Чистота да красота, одним словом лепота!
Выводят юбиляра из предбанника, усаживаются  на скамейку.
1 банщик   Вот наша банька! Чувствуете какой изумительный банный дух!
2 банщик  Расслабтесь! Вдыхайте полной грудью ароматы настоящей бани!
1 банщик За тех, кто в бане! Поехали!
 2 банщик  Святое дело! Накалываем огурчик!
1 банщик  Чувствуете как Вы уже распарились и вспотели?
2 банщик  Хорошо  сидим! 
1 банщик  А не хватить ли сгоряча нам по стопке первача?
2 банщик  по банному ритуалу самое время плеснуть на каменку.
1 банщик  Ваша каменка  уже готова к ритуалу?
2 банщик  Дух парной- дух святой! А за парной дух!
1 банщик  Не забываем накалывать закуску.
2 банщик  А скажи мне друг, что в бане главное?
1 банщик  В бане хороший веник дороже денег! Вон их у нас сколько!
 2 банщик А раз пошла такая банька, режь последний огурец! Предлагаю выпить за правильный веник!
1 банщик  А теперь эксклюзив! Только в нашей бане! Омовение!
2 банщик  Ставьте ноги в дубовую шайку.
 Поливают ноги водкой.
 1 банщик Вот теперь скажите честно ощущение после нашей бани как заново народился!?
2 банщик  Столько лет с себя стряхнул! А помолодел то, помолодел! Элитные русские бани!
 1 банщик  После баньки одеться надо во всё чистое… 
 Юбиляр одевает белую майку. Всем гостям предлагается сделать памятные надписи на майке разноцветными  водостойкими  маркерами.

Надписи на майке
Мне- 60! А кто даст?
Держи хвост пистолетом!
Всё врут календари!
В 60 жизнь только начинается!
С   Днём  Рождения, друган!
Пиво, водка, огуречик- будь здоров наш человечек!

А кто Сашулю тронет- тому пощады нет!
Ведь он мой муж в законе, он – мой авторитет!

Не болей да закаляйся и болезням не сдавайся!
Не забудь отметить юбилей и по старому стилю!
Помни: Любви все возрасты покорны! А юбиляру покорны вдвойне

Ведущая  Один день в бане попариться- никогда не состариться!
 Завершает  баню танец с вениками.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Кстати, "надписи на майке"   проходят очень живо как  отдельный момент  ...  Ещё... всё это действо украшено музыкальными заставками- нарезками, вот бы ещё их найти... честно- давно проводила. Например, после слов об аромате бани- нарезка "Аромат любви"  Лада Дэнс, когда про огурцы- "огурчики солёные" Расторгуев... и т. д.
 девочки и мальчики! Не судите строго! :Ok: 
Здесь, если интересно, фото... 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
http://img299.imageshack.us/i/pict2981.jpg/

----------


## Порубовы

> Звучит песня М. Евдокимов «Русская баня»


вот как то сразу представилась эта песенка из приключений капитана Врунгеля
http://vkontakte.ru/gsearch.php?sect...ction%5D=audio

----------


## никанора

> Никанора, ты используешь именно эти нарезки? Мне показалось, что качество не очень, или ты специально их сжала, чтобы быстрее загружалось? Если хочешь, я пришлю тебе такие же нарезки, только в хорошем качестве. Обращайся в личку.


Я использую именно эти нарезки. У меня качество хорошее. Нарезки выставляла впервые и действительно в сжатом формате, так как у нас на Камчатке ограничения по трафику, Интернет дорогой. Если качество и в самом деле плохое, (может быть, при сжатии уменьшилось?) выложи, пожалуйста, нарезки не для меня лично, а для всех на форуме.
Я в техническом плане вообще не сильна. Делает нарезки и выставляет их мой муж, в свободное от службы время. Я же - больше по творческой части.
Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Krokus*,
Люба, очень милая сценка для основы поздравления от друзей. На чужую компанию как ведущий проводить её не будешь. Много слов, которые нужно  заранее прочувствовать. Скопировала. Может, используем для поздравления друга на юбилее. Спасибо!

----------


## Надежка

Сообщение от kiss9 -Дуня выходит под Алегрову? И вы девушку под эту музыку выводите?

Сказку обыгрывала всего лишь раз,выходила девушка,я ей фартук одеваю,платок,еще она ведро взяла.Я обычно в Брошкину мужчин беру,у меня есть парик кудрявый,халат цветастый и конечно грудь(обычно из шариков),а самое главное очки большие темные.Я обычно если сказку сочиняю,то отталкиваюсь от костюмов,какие у меня есть,поэтому и герои получаются такие.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой,чего то у меня какие-то смайлики получились,вместо слова?

----------


## kiss9

*Надежка*,
Ясно, просто под "Бабы стервы нормально участницы выходят"? Я стараюсь вырезки на сказки подбирать аккуратно, мало ли- обидчивых хватает, а хотя народ в общей куче редко что-то слышит.Вопросов не было?

----------


## Юра111

Здравствуйте! Может кому пригодится, а отправлять не знаю куда.
Подскажите.

Хорошо быть линкором, башню снесло, четыре осталось. 

Село у нас огромное, четыре вытрезвителя. 

Скажите, у Вас в роду беременные были? 

Театр одного актера, весь билет продан. 

Если с первого раза не получилось, парашютный спорт не для вас. 

Воздерживайтесь от вина, женщин и песен. Преимущественно от песен. 

Молодой хоэяйке на заметку. Помните, что скромная бутылка водки не только украсит стол, но и скроет ваши кулинарные промахи. 

Никогда не заявляйте на вечеринке, что вам нельзя много пить сегодня. Смысл жизни всех присутствующих сведется к тому, чтобы напоить вас. 

Если после пьянки осталось спиртное, значит, внутри коллектива существуют проблемы. 

Садясь в ванну, вспомни - в какой карман положил мыло. 

Кто спал с моей рожей и помял ее всю? 

Вы художник? Нет, я просто с похмелья. 

Если утром жена с вами не разговаривает, значит, пьянка удалась. 

Похмелье бывает только на нечетный день пьянки. 

Капля водки с утра оживит и лошадь.

----------


## tandem3

Юра!Отправляй сюда

----------


## Лиля Малышка

раз речь идет о собственных наработках, закину и я сюда хотя бы что-то...

Переход от темы бодиарта к Конкурсу женских вечерних причесок

Ведущий: Ты знаешь, сегодняшняя презентация бодиарта от Ольги Чумак очень символична. Оказывается, одни из первых опытов в этом виде искусства относятся к 1910 годам.
Ведущая: Выходит, что бодиарт вполне может вскорости отметить свой столетний юбилей?
Ведущий: Вполне! Именно сто лет назад русские футуристы провозгласили его элементом борьбы против всего традиционного. 
Ведущая: Как хорошо, что сегодня бодиарт не имеет такой острой социальной подоплеки. Это просто искусство.
Ведущий: Дамы и господа, дорогие гости, еще раз – ваши аплодисменты несравненной Ольге Чумак и ее яркой демонстрации искусства бодиарта!
Ведущая: А мы продолжаем удивлять вас на «Неделе моды» в торгово-развлекательном комплексе Караван! 
Ведущий: Вот скажи мне, Лиля, что настоящая женщина может сделать из ничего?
Ведущая: О, это всем известная шутка. Настоящая женщина из ничего может сделать …скандал, салат и …..и прическу!
Ведущий: Это вовсе не всем известная шутка. Это всем известное заблуждение. Потому что для создания действительно стильной прически одного «ничего» явно маловато. 
Ведущая: Конечно, понадобится профессиональная косметика, старание, творческий подход к делу …
Ведущий: …а главное – Талант! Встречайте – олицетворение таланта в парикмахерском искусстве, имидж-дизайнер, непревзойденная и очаровательная Елена Манзий!
(выходит Елена)
Ведущий: Елена, за сколько времени вам удавалось сделать самую быструю и самую долгую прическу?
Елена – отвечает….
Ведущая: Елена, я уверена, что собравшиеся здесь дамы рады не только оценить ваши творения, но не прочь получить от вас какой-нибудь совет. 
Елена – нейтральнй совет. 
Ведущий: Ну что ж, не будем томиться в ожидании! Торжество фантазии, профессионализма и красоты – Дефиле финалисток (участниц) конкурса вечерних женских причесок! Встречаем!

----------


## Mida

> выложи, пожалуйста, нарезки не для меня лично, а для всех на форуме.


Уже выложила в "Музыкальном киоске". Совершенно случайно наткнулась на песенку гр.Валдай - Перцы, где упоминаются почти все овощи. Кинула туда же.

----------


## slanas

В зависимости от ситуации использую вот такие подводки к съестным конкурсам.

Мы неправильно питаемся,
И худеть не собираемся:
Вечно жрём, чего не попадя,
Вечно пьём, чего нальют.
А шашлычок под коньячок
И соус остренький к нему желательно,
Порезать кольцами  лучок – очаровательно.
***
Очень вредно есть солёное,
Очень вредно есть перченое.
Ой, а как вредно есть вареники
И мясо жирное в борще!
***
Говорят с тоской учёные,
Что опасно есть копчёное,
А по последним изысканиям,
Крайне вредно есть вообще.
***
Ах! Как шкварчит на кухне гусь»
Здесь пахнет пряностью и тихой радостью.
Ну как же можно без гуся?
Нет! Не дождётеся!
***
Проповедуют умеренность,
Аскетизм и воздержание.
Говорят: «Умерь желание – 
Скушай грушу на обед»
***
Зовут-зовут тефтели
И жареный петух.
В здоровом толстом теле
Здоровый сильный дух.
Не надо братцы, слушать
Пустую дребедень.
Давайте братцы кушать
Сегодня до до схочу!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Выкладываю еще одну юбилейную кричалку... 

*Кричалка юбилейная  на 55 лет «Две пятерки»* (В. Косыгина)

Ты всю жизнь с любимым рядом,
Миновали  вас разборки,
Муж поставит в ваш журнал, 
Несомненно… *две пятерки!*

Детей растила день и ночь
Рюши, платьица, оборки,
За нелегкий мамин труд 
Ставим…. *две пятерки!* 

Читаешь внукам сказки,
От корки и до корки,
Ставим бабушке такой 
За это…  *две пятерки!*

Ты любую трудность
Лихо трешь на терке,
И за это от друзей
Ровно… *две пятерки!*

И с подругами кружишь
Лихо на вечерке.
Что поставить… (имя) можем? 
Только… *две пятерки!*

Ты - наш друг, ты - наша совесть, 
Иногда добытчица,
Аплодируем все дружно
В честь тебя,...*отличница!*

----------


## Анжелла

> Вечно жрём, чего не попадя,


Никогда бы не стала говорить слово " жрем" хоть в какой компании. :Aga:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Сразу скажу, что не я придумала, но я нашла.. И не в интернете, поэтому рискну разместить здесь, вдруг не наругают меня...


*Ипподром.*

 Ведущий: "Приготовьте, пожалуйста, свои ладошки. Ладошки - это лошадка, а побежит она по коленочкам. Давайте разучим, что умеет делать лошадка: бегать галопом (звонкие хлопки ладошками по коленкам); скакать по песочку (трение ладоней по коленкам); скакать по камушкам (стучим кулачками по коленкам); брать барьеры (руки поднимают вверх и опускают, хлопая по коленкам, вниз). Итак, мы на ипподроме.
 Начинаются скачки. Посмотрим, чья лошадка придёт первой. 
На старт! Внимание! Марш!".

Ведущий дает различные комбинации команд из разученных, изменяет темп. Ведущий: "До финиша остается 10 метров, пять, финиш! Ну, чья лошадка пришла первой?" Дети: "Моя!". Ведущий: "Ура! Все- молодцы!!".

----------


## Алисочка

Видела на форума, к выставлял не помню, вынос торта пчелками. Если есть фото, буду благодарна за повтор. Вот что я сочинила для пчелок. Такое небольшое стихотворение, не судите строго, я не поэт. Но буду рада всем замечаниям:wink:
Вынос торта "Пчелки"
Ведущий: Вот две славные девчонки, 
Посмотрите, это ..... пчелки.

Мы-две лучшие подружки,
Хохотушки, веселушки.

И с улыбкой на лице
Трудимся во всей красе.

Мед на поле собираем,
Всех потом им угощаем.

Вот и к вам на праздник сей
Привезли мед для гостей.
(на тележки стоит торт)

Торт - медовый, просто сказка
__________________ (вот здесь у меня творческий кризис).

Угощенье принимайте
Кружки с чаем наливайте.

Но по правилас в начале
Юбиляр здесь свечи задувает.

От традиций не уйдем 
____ (имя юбиляра,), мы зовем.
_Выходит юбиляр и задувает свечи_

Мы две славные девчонки,
Посмотрите, мы же пчелки.

Постарались на "Ура",
А теперь лететь пора.

----------


## Ksyusha S

[IMG]http://*********org/366446m.jpg[/IMG]
Эти пчёлки??? К сожалению, тоже не помню кто выставлял, но фото сохранила.:smile:

----------


## Надюха 79

Поздравляли друзей на свадьбе
на мотив "Улыбка"
1. Медленно минуты убегают вдаль
Встречи с ними ты уже не жди
И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль
Лучшее, конечно,впереди
ПР.: Счастье семейное без детей не мыслимо
Пятилетку качества надо выполнять
Очень нам, очень нам пожелать Вам хочется
Сына и дочку килограмм на пять
2. А семья ребята дело сложное
Это Вам не поле перейти
Чтобы шли по жизни очень дружно Вы
ты, Валерик, должен уступать.
ПР.:
3. Если Вы поссорились когда - то зря
календарь закроет этот лист
Жить без споров,братцы Вам никак нельзя
Люда!Только сильно не сердись!
Пр.:

----------


## Надежка

Сообщение от kiss 9-
Ясно, просто под "Бабы стервы нормально участницы выходят"? Я стараюсь вырезки на сказки подбирать аккуратно, мало ли- обидчивых хватает, а хотя народ в общей куче редко что-то слышит.Вопросов не было?

у меня никогда проблем не было,я предупреждаю какая будет песня,так они даже радуются и уже продумывают как будут выходить

----------


## Анжелла

> К сожалению, тоже не помню кто выставлял, но фото сохранила.


Оксана с Сызрани выставляла своих красивых пчелок. Но наверное не стоит выносить фотки из-закрытой темы.:cool:

----------


## elochkalenusik

[QUOTE=Надюха 79;2667385]Поздравляли друзей на свадьбе
на мотив "Улыбка"
1. Медленно минуты убегают вдаль
Встречи с ними ты уже не жди
И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль
Лучшее, конечно,впереди
ПР.: Счастье семейное без детей не мыслимо
Пятилетку качества надо выполнять
Очень нам, очень нам пожелать Вам хочется
Сына и дочку килограмм на пять

Какая то интуиция подсказывает мне, что это не Улыбка далеко, а Голубой вагон? Или я ошибаюсь?)) :biggrin:

----------


## snezanabaid

> Какая то интуиция подсказывает мне, что это не Улыбка далеко, а Голубой вагон? Или я ошибаюсь?))


Ой насмешили, конечно же ВАГОН)))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Давно я что-то не писала, но вот решила рассказать что можно сделать из того материала ,который накоплен уже в багаже. Очень часто на "сидячих"  мероприятиях проводила "Прогнох торжества"-идёт хорошо, так как есть прекрасная возможность поближе познакомиться с гостями. Раньше делала просто ,подходила к гостям и спрашивала их имена ,записывала всё это на листке.а последнее время стала делать намного проще, пускаю по столам  два разных шарика, под музыку гости шарик перекидывают ,музыка замолкает и тот, у кого в руках шарик выходят в центр зала ,представляются и делают нехитрые задания. Знаете в чем плюс, в том что "сидячее" мероприятие расшевелить сложно, а тут выходят и пытаются хоть что-то сделать.

----------


## PremiumNN

Всем еще раз Привет!))
Выкладываю эксклюзивные подводки, придумывала моя любимая сестра Марина Сергачева (она у меня мой креативный центр))) Подводки использую на свадебном банкете перед традиционными моментами: поздравления родителей,первый танец,передача семейного очага. Ловите!!!

подводка к поздравлению от родителей: 

Ну и по традиции, первым слово предоставляется людям сумевшим вырастить и воспитать настоящего мужчину. Теперь уже мужа и будущего отца. Защитника и добытчика. Самого доброго, умного и сильного нашего …………….. Прошу Вас ………………………… Вам слово.


Ну а теперь настал черед сказать свое родительское слово тем, кто взращивал в семейной оранжерее цветок, по- имени ……………..
Такой красивый и нежный, который превратился в настоящую девушку, теперь уже молодую жену, будущую маму и хранительницу домашнего очага. Просим вас …………………………..

Подводка к первому танцу:

Дорогие друзья, вот если вы меня спросите, а какой момент на свадьбе тебе нравится больше всего?
И я вам отвечу, это тот момент, когда в приглушенном свете, под восторженными взглядами, под звуки
прекрасной мелодии, на танцполе кружится лишь одна пара, которая  не замечает никого вокруг.
И в тот момент есть только эти двое. Дорогие ………Ж…………….и …………Н……………
Я приглашаю вас на первый супружеский танец.

Передача семейного очага: (когда уже загориться огонек)

Вот и Свершилось!
Вот и зажжен огонь. Огонь вобравший в себя тепло сердец ваших матерей, тепло рук ваших матерей,
любовь ваших матерей.
И пусть он пока робок и невелик, но пламя его не способен задуть сквозняк равнодушие, горестей и обид.
Потому что огонек это надежно защищен двумя сердцами, сердцами внутри которых заключена огромная сила и имя ее- Любовь!


Еще вышлю подводку к заключительному танцу))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Эксклюзивная подводка к заключительному танцу:

Дорогие друзья, ну вот и настала минута, когда мы с вами должны встать в круг, образовать для наших молодых остров любви, зажечь свечи.
А чудесная влюбленная пара ……………. и ……………….. исполнят для всех присутствующих
Здесь близких и друзей свой заключительный на этом волшебном вечере, но всего лишь один из первых в их долгой и счастливой жизни танец.
И не зря этот круг назван мною островом любви, таковым его делают эти два человека, два сердца
Соединившиеся во едино в ритме любви.
И мы с вами встав  вокруг, можем ощутить тепло, которое излучают два этих сердца и в ответ подарить им частичку любви и дружбы исходящих из наших сердец, из сердец всех гостей этой чудесной свадьбы.


Я ее обычно подводку разделяю...ну по ситуации) пока гости из за стола выходят, как встают в круг итп))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Подводка к пожеланиям от гостей:

Ну вот и промчались, словно мгновенья отведенные часы нашего торжества и я уверен, что в сердце каждого из вас оно оставит свой неизгладимый след.
А что уж говорить о наших молодых, ведь с этого мгновенья и начинается их новая, счастливая жизнь.
А, чтоб усилить впечатления от всего пережитого сегодня. Я прошу вас, дорогие гости, буквально по одному слову как по одному цветку мы составим букет пожеланий и подарим его нашим молодым!


Я правда ее не говорю итак вроде слов достаточно,но может кому пригодиться))

----------


## Анжелла

> Выкладываю эксклюзивные подводки, придумывала моя любимая сестра Марина Сергачева (она у меня мой креативный центр))) Подводки использую на свадебном банкете перед традиционными моментами: поздравления родителей,первый танец,передача семейного очага. Ловите!!!


Вот молодец какая сестра! :flower:

----------


## bratsk65

Поздравляли отца на юбилей от имен трех дочерей:

Три сестрицы для отца,
Юбиляра-молодца,
Поздравительную речь.
Захотели в стих обречь.

Молвит первая, _________:

В нашем доме папа - главный:
Дом построил, сад разбил,
Трех сестер на свет родил,
Покорил тайгу и маму,
На даче построил пилораму,
Огород мог прополоть
Дров и близких наколоть.

Вторит ей вторая,________:

Папа наш всегда в ударе,
Чтоб не скучно было жить,
Любит живность заводить:
Он завел дружка Тимоху
Слава богу, он курей
Не завел на юбилей.
Побеждать ему дано:
Лень и скуку – всем назло.


Третья,__________, тоже рада:

Всей семье он - как награда,
И общителен, и весел,
И не так уж много весит,
Идеальным был чтоб вид,
За здоровьицем следит:
Он на даче все в заботе,
Утро- рано, он в работе,
Весла взял и к морю в лодку
Скоро выловит селедку.
Вся семья сообразила,
Что у папы - Духа сила!

Мы тебе, отец желаем,
Счастья без конца и края!
И удачи, и здоровья!
Никогда не хмурить брови!
Чтоб имел полно идей
Даже в сотый юбилей!
Чтоб тебя на всё хватило!
С юбилеем, папа милый!

----------


## Именинка

> Выкладываю эксклюзивные подводки, придумывала моя любимая сестра Марина Сергачева (она у меня мой креативный центр))) Подводки использую на свадебном банкете перед традиционными моментами: поздравления родителей,первый танец,передача семейного очага. Ловите!!!



А я делаю так .Перед тем, как предоставить слово родителям "Те, кто вас боготворил, кто лелеял и любил, Очага хранители, скажут тост.... родители"

Слово бабушкам" Захочет________________(имя жениха) вдруг оладушки, куда, бежать, к кому идти?Конечно же к любимой бабушке, она сумеет угодить...

На праздник рождения семьи родные и близкие приглашены, от них поздравления слова в адрес невесты и жениха.

----------


## Львовна

[QUOTE=Надюха 79;2667385]Поздравляли друзей на свадьбе
на мотив "Улыбка"
1. Медленно минуты убегают вдаль
Встречи с ними ты уже не жди
И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль
Лучшее, конечно,впереди
ПР.: Счастье семейное без детей не мыслимо
Пятилетку качества надо выполнять
Очень нам, очень нам пожелать Вам хочется
Сына и дочку килограмм на пять


МОЖЕТ ЭТО НА МОТИВ ПЕСЕНКИ "ГОЛУБОЙ ВАГОН"?:smile:

----------


## PremiumNN

Встреча молодоженов. Начало Свадьбы.

Обретение символа любви.

Сразу скажу идея вырезать сердце из ткани не моя. 
Не знаю, кто придумал, иногда сердце вырезают на выкупах. 
Я просто предлагаю открывать торжество этим моментом. (при встрече молодых) 
Момент на мой взгляд на  4 )) не слишком креативный, но иногда можно)

Подводки и слова придуманы моей сестрой!) 
Главное, чтобы были подобранны интересные фанфары и прикольный  динамичный фон))


Встреча молодоженов. Начало Свадьбы.

Обретение символа любви.

А сейчас уважаемые молодожены я предлагаю Вам пройти обряд обретения символа любви
Всем известно, что классическим символом любви является сердце


(Описание ДЕЙСТВИЯ, молодым вручают ножницы –красивые позолоченные.                                               происходит Само ДЕЙСТВИЕ) молодые вырезают сердце из полотна. Полотно держут свидетели)

Итак, дело сделано, символ готов! Аплодисменты!

Я представляю его вашему вниманию ( Молодые держат сердце за края Ведущая комментирует, описывает сделанное)


Итак половина невесты явно вырезана с любовью и нежностью об этом говорят плавные линии разреза с другой стороны разрез ровный и аккуратный что говорит о любви к чистоте и аккуратности во всем
Ткань израсходована экономично так что мы можем сказать бюджет семьи в надежных руках

Аплодисменты 

Теперь половина жениха линия четкая и прямая то есть молодой явно знает чего хочет от жизни 
Ткань разрезана быстро и ровно значит наш жених будет надежной опорой силой и защитой
Израсходована ткань тоже экономно отсюда вывод Саша добытчик лучше и не придумаешь!

Итак дорогие друзья вот так из символа любви наше сердце превратилось во всеобъемлющий символ будущей семейной жизни
Где каждая половина знает свое дело

И чтоб все было именно так я предлагаю вам И.О и И.О (имена отчества мам)
Своими заботливыми руками нежно и аккуратно с любовью спрятать это сердце в надежное место
Вот в эту шкатулку тем самым положить всему тому что было предсказано этим чудесным сердцем!

Аплодисменты!


Для этого момента нужно:
Ткань красного цвета, не очень большого размера
Шаблон сердца (его я обычно вырезаю из бумаги и обвожу мелом на ткани) 
Красивая шкатулка
Красивые ножницы на подносе

----------


## Анжелла

> Встреча молодоженов. Начало Свадьбы.
> 
> Обретение символа любви.


Валера! Вот ты молодец! :flower:  Мне нравится твой стиль. 
Вот ведь без стихов! :Ok:  Красиво! :Aga: 
А то... От юбилеев в жизни не уйти... они настигнут всякого...фу.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Описание ДЕЙСТВИЯ, молодым вручают ножницы –красивые позолоченные. происходит Само ДЕЙСТВИЕ) молодые вырезают сердце из полотна. Полотно держут свидетели)


А я растяжку сделала ,на голуом фоне алое сердце ,привязано оно ленточками ,молодые просто развязывают ленты и потом проходят через отверстие или жених проносит на руках.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*snezanabaid*,  Интересно!  Какого размера сердце? Можно поподробнее?

----------


## Elena AzArt

Я какое-то время назад видела здесь идейку - молодые вырезают сердце и проходят в него. Решила попробовать. Сделали с мужем складную рамку 2*2. Закрепили гвоздики по периметру и натянули красную ткань. Решила перегородить молодым вход в банкетный зал. Гости уже стоят ждут молодых в зале, а они, чтобы попасть в зал, должны вдвоем вырезать из ткани "прем" в форме сердца и пройти  в него.
Хочу вам скзать - смотриться весьма эффектно. На видео особенно!

----------


## shoymama

А у меня нет ни одной подводки... И не собираю (тем более - не сохраняю ни чужие, ни свои). Я их придумываю по ситуации, в зависимости от аудитории и от момента.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Интересно! Какого размера сердце? Можно поподробнее?


вот образец, смотрите [IMG]http://*********org/341759m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тоечка

> Я какое-то время назад видела здесь идейку - молодые вырезают сердце и проходят в него. Решила попробовать. Сделали с мужем складную рамку 2*2. Закрепили гвоздики по периметру и натянули красную ткань. Решила перегородить молодым вход в банкетный зал. Гости уже стоят ждут молодых в зале, а они, чтобы попасть в зал, должны вдвоем вырезать из ткани "прем" в форме сердца и пройти  в него.
> Хочу вам скзать - смотриться весьма эффектно. На видео особенно!


Обьясни это что на каждую свадьбу новую ткань?и может фото есть? :flower:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Звучит песня Боярского- (Красавицы идём)
> Пора пора порадуемся на своем веку
> Красавице и кубку счастливому клинку
> Пока пока покачивая перьями на шляпах
> Судьбе не раз шепнем мерси боку
> (Атос)-Опять скрипит потертое седло
> И ветер холодит былую рану
> (ПАРТОС)-Куда вас сударь к черту занесло
> (АРАМИС)-Неужто вам покой не по карману
> ...


ЗДОРОВО!!!!!
Я представила как это будет не сложно и ржачненько. Спасибо!!!

----------


## PremiumNN

*Анжелла*,
Спасибо ,Анжелла!


Я просто вижу такую тенденцию, в проведении торжеств
что стихами (чаще не авторскими) никого не удивишь))!
А когда я говорю подводки
хоть и придуманные зарание, гости торжества всегда внимательно слушают...и думаю верят, что все это рождается на их глазах))
Тут главное тембр голоса,правильные "остановки", подходящая фоновая музыка вроде так... а да ну и взгляд...)) Мы же артисты)!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А у меня нет ни одной подводки... И не собираю (тем более - не сохраняю ни чужие, ни свои). Я их придумываю по ситуации, в зависимости от аудитории и от момента.



Это классно)!:smile:
Я думаю каждый ведущий должен уметь "выдавать" экспромты))
Но, для подстраховки не помешает иметь красивые подводки к традиционным моментам)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> я растяжку сделала ,на голуом фоне алое сердце ,привязано оно ленточками ,молодые просто развязывают ленты и потом проходят через отверстие или жених проносит на руках.



А если невеста крупная или жених тож объемный вдруг не пролезут:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> А если невеста крупная или жених тож объемный вдруг не пролезут


Валера, а я со своими клиентами встречаюсь заранее и знаю как они выглядят. Но у меня пока все были такие стройняшки и очаровашки! Так что мои бы пролезли. :Aga:

----------


## PremiumNN

> Валера, а я со своими клиентами встречаюсь заранее и знаю как они выглядят. Но у меня пока все были такие стройняшки и очаровашки! Так что мои бы пролезли.



Я шучу Анжелл))
Просто не много технически не представляю)) ну да и ладно))!

----------


## ulius

Я делала сердце  из розовой ткани. На каждую свадьбу новое.   Жених вырезал дверцу в новую счастливую жизнь и вдвоем с невестой перешагивали.  С этого начинался первый танцевальный блок.  Здесь http://www.sun-angel.ru/index.php?page=julia        фотография на  моем сайте.  Отдельно  фотографию не смогла "вытащить" потому что в компе у меня нет. 
Не делаю года 3 - потому что теперь есть у нескольких  ведущих города, и  подружки используют на выкупах.  А реагировали на  сердце хорошо и молодожены и гости.

----------


## PremiumNN

И вот еще хочу поделиться эксклюзиво 
Это супер смотрится подводка к тосту за любовь. Если я не делаю Авторскую историю любви про молодых, то предлагаю эту ...))
dj обычно фоном включает инструментал про любовь))

Подводка, Тост за любовь.

Когда на нашей планете встречаются  двое
В тот момент или чуть позже в их сердцах
Зарождаются крохотные искорки  
С каждым днем они разгораются ярче и ярче
Пока свет их пламени не поднимется
Высоко, высоко в небо
И образуется новая звезда 
Звезда по имени Любовь
Так давайте поднимем бокалы за звезду …………и ………….
За то что бы она святила долго и ярко за любовь!!!

Выпьем за любовь!

----------


## snezanabaid

> А если невеста крупная или жених тож объемный вдруг не пролезут


Валер, знаешь ,я девушка тоже не миниатюрная :Aga:  ,тренировалась предварительно дома с братом ,а он "шкафчик" еще тот:smile:. Уж если МЫ пролезли, то и другие справятся)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Просто не много технически не представляю)) ну да и ладно))!


А ты представь ,я делала уже не один раз ,получается здорово, а молодые еще на скорость верёвочки развязывают, азартно получается.

----------


## PremiumNN

> А ты представь ,я делала уже не один раз ,получается здорово, а молодые еще на скорость верёвочки развязывают, азартно получается.
> __________________


Веревочки.. эт дело конечно интересное))

Наверное, думаю многим ведущим этот момент подойдет!) Главное,чтобы не затянуто) ..ЧТОБЫ Динамично было)

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*



> Поделюсь своей наработкой (весьма возможно, что что-то подобное и есть но это не "тупо" слизано) я подошла творчески к этому вопросу.
> А вопрос собственно дарения подарков - есть 2 варианта: первый обрядовый - коромысло и 2 золотых ведра, второй - сберегательная книжка - такой способ избит, но молодым очень нравится воплощение идеи.
> Прямая подводка такова - сбербанк РФ по случаю торжественного дня бракосочетания открыл счет на имя __________, уважаемые гости, делайте ваши вклады... Фишка тут не в идеи, а в её воплощение - дизайнеры сделали точную копию оригинала книги и два разворота.
> Судить вам____ http://*********ru/1087759.jpg
> http://*********ru/1088783.jpg



Супер!) Очень на мой взгляд стильно!!!)) (Я о сбер. книге)

----------


## snezanabaid

> Веревочки.. эт дело конечно интересное))
> 
> Наверное, думаю многим ведущим этот момент подойдет!) Главное,чтобы не затянуто) ..ЧТОБЫ Динамично было)


это делается в самом конце встречи со словами:
а оказаться чтоб на свадебном банкете, вам предстоит открыть ворота эти.
после того как развязали слова следующие: Ну что же, дорогие , в добрый путь, жених взять на руки невесту не забудь! - тут всегда шквал аплодисментов.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
а вообще, я не навязываю никому ,просто решила ,что так будет намного проще ,чем заморачиваться каждый раз с тканью из которой сердце вырезают. :Aga:

----------


## PremiumNN

> Добавлено через 1 минуту
> так будет намного проще ,чем заморачиваться каждый раз с тканью из которой сердце вырезают.



Это, точно))!

----------


## shoymama

Вопрос по веревочкам: как на них реагируют накладные ногти невесты?
Спрашиваю без подкола. Просто после вывихнутой челюсти от откусывания каравая я своим так и говорю: Что будете с караваем делать: кусать или ломать? И уточняю - чего жальче: зубов или ногтей?

А то такие азартные порой попадаются. Лучше уж соломки подстелить, чем испортить праздник недовольным лицом невесты.

----------


## юрик71

Приобрел как-то пару милицейских наручников и придумал конкурс: наручники на руки участникам, а ключ прятался в стакане с непрозрачным красным вином, кто первый - тот на свободу, с чистой, но нетрезвой совестью!:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Добрый ты, Юрочка!  [img]http://s.******info/437efd70f27e909eb52349f0a5533eb4.gif[/img]

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Приобрел как-то пару милицейских наручников и придумал конкурс: наручники на руки участникам, а ключ прятался в стакане с непрозрачным красным вином, кто первый - тот на свободу, с чистой, но нетрезвой совестью!


Юра, а среди гостей не находилось желающих подшутить над заключенными в наручники? на последнем заказе у меня утянули коробку с жетонами, объясняли потом, что главный приз сильно захотели выиграть.. жетоны - ерунда, без них обошлась, а если  догадаются ключ утянуть? :eek:  такие эксперименты только со второй половинкой хороши, но не с пьяными гостями..... :biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

> Юра, а среди гостей не находилось желающих подшутить над заключенными в наручники? на последнем заказе у меня утянули коробку с жетонами, объясняли потом, что главный приз сильно захотели выиграть.. жетоны - ерунда, без них обошлась, а если  догадаются ключ утянуть? :eek:  такие эксперименты только со второй половинкой хороши, но не с пьяными гостями..... :biggrin:


так ведь чтобы ключ утащить выпить все придется, никто не рисковал еще!

*shoymama*
 приношу людям счастье, я сама доброта!:tongue:

----------


## natalka_s79

Приветствую всех форумчан! Хотелось бы внести и свою лепту. Не судите строго. Эта шуточная постановка сказки была задействована на 70 –и нашей бабушки. Главных персонажей сказки играли внуки. Сценарий сказки был взят из стародавней книжки (спасибо автору), но переделан мной. Может кому и пригодится.

*Сказка «Колобок на новый лад».*

*Ведущий:* 
Жили – были бабка с дедом,
Дружно жили бок об бок,
Как-то раз на день рожденье 
Дед решил испечь пирог.
Бабка смолоду игрива,
Весела и говорлива…

*Бабка:*
Нету денег на пирог,
Испеки мне колобок,
Чтоб поменьше мне расходу,
Замеси муку и воду.

*Дед:*
Ладно, бабка, я согласен,
Будет колобок прекрасен,
Буду печь его с душой,
Ты при этом песни пой.

*Бабка:* _(пристаёт к деду)_
Ах ты, милый старичок,
Дай потрогать за бочок.

*Дед:*
Отвяжись, меня не лапать,
Что не видишь, нужно стряпать,
Ночка будет  впереди,
Вот тогда и приходи.

*Бабка:* _(пока дед катает «колобок» - воздушный шарик или мяч, бабка при этом напевает)_
Колобок, колобок,
Будет твой румяный бок.
Как поест тебя старик,
Станет сильным словно бык.
Снова он, как молодой,
Позабавиться со мной.
Буду счастлива тогда
И забуду про года.
_(слепили они колобок, положили его на окно и ушли)_

*Колобок:* _(сдуёт шарик с окна)_
Вау! Ребята всем привет!
Я деда старого обед.
К дню рожденья, как пирог,
А зовусь я – Колобок,
У меня горячий бок,
Пока дед не появился
Я подальше покатился.

*Ведущий:* 
Катится колобок по лесу, а на встречу ему заяц.

_(заяц бежит, дрожит, в сумке звенят пустые бутылки)_

*Колобок:* 
Эй, привет! Ты кто такой?
Куда пришься ты, косой?

*Заяц:*
Я бегу в ларёк по делу,
Кореш вот послал за белой.
Сильно выпить захотел
Я скорей и полетел.

*Колобок:* _(обходит вокруг зайца)_
Кто же друг твой, корешок?
Козлик или петушок?

*Заяц:*
Что ты, что ты, нет, конечно,
Мой дружок такой безгрешный.
Серый волк его зовут
Настоящий бабий плут.
Он с кумой – Лисой гуляет,
Ну и тёлок завлекает,
Любит он повеселиться,
Нахаляву, чтоб напиться.

*Колобок:*
Ладно, ладно не трясись,
Ну, расслабся, улыбнись.

*Заяц:* _(нюхает, трогает колобка)_
Как зовут тебя дружок?
Ой, какой горячий бок!
Хлебный дух стоит кругом…

*Колобок:*
Я – зовуся Колобком
Меня можно только слушать,
Но не вздумай меня кушать,
Не тебе меня пекли,
Куда шёл, туда иди.

*Заяц:*
В лес, зачем ты глупый мчишься,
Что съедят то, не боишься?

*Колобок:*
От врагов я средство знаю
Всех на праздник приглашаю,
Отмечаем день рожденье, 
Ждём тебя мы в воскресенье.

*Заяц:* 
Ну, тогда я ухожу,
Всех в лесу предупрежу.

*Ведущий:*
Катится колобок дольше, а на встречу ему серый Волк.

*Волк:* 
Это что за чудеса,
Ни пирог, ни колбаса?
Нету рук, и нету ног,
Эй, ты кто?

*Колобок:*
Я – Колобок!

*Волк:* 
Ну-ка ты, бильярд с глазами,
Дай пощупать за бочок…_(пытается потрогать колобка)_

*Колобок:*
Сразу щупать, иж какой!
Часом ты не голубой?

*Волк:*
За слова твои сейчас
Съем тебя я…

*Колобок:* 
Вот те раз!?
Сразу съем, 
Постой волчище,
В гости приходи дружище,
Знаешь домик бабки с дедом?
Приходи туда к обеду.

*Волк:*
Хорошо, уговорил.
Ну, пока, я попылил.

*Ведущий:*
Катится колобок дальше, а на встречу ему медведь.

*Медведь:*
Это что за мячик
По моей поляне скачет?
Эй, румяный, кто такой?

*Колобок:* _(колобок, сторонясь, хочет пройти мимо)_
Я не вкусный…

*Медведь:*
Эй, постой!
В раз хочу тебя я слопать,
Потом дальше буду топать.

*Колобок:*
Сам-то, кто ты косолапый?

*Медведь:*
Я - Медведь, гроза зверей!

*Колобок:*
Ладно, Миша, не рычи,
Лучше в гости приходи,
К бабушке на день рожденья
Приглашаю я гостей
Приходи и ты скорей.

*Медведь:*
Ладно, раз такое дело,
То приду, иди, не смелый.

*Ведущий:*
Катится колобок дольше, а на встречу ему Лиса.

_(красуясь смотрится в зеркальце, вышагивает по лесу)_

*Колобок:*
Это кто ещё? Лиса?
О, какие телеса!

*Лиса:*
Ой, румяный колобок _(нюхает)_
Ух, какой душистый бок!
Ты иди ко мне дружок,
Я помну тебя чуток.

*Колобок:*
Ой, красавица Лисица,
Волка серого девица,
Я с тобою не пройдусь,
Друга твоего боюсь.

*Лиса:*
Ты его дружок не бойся,
С волком я уж разберусь _(в сторону)_
Я его сама боюсь,
Но с тобою позабавлюсь, 
А потом и угощусь.

*Колобок:*
Ой, хитра же ты плутовка,
Ну и я не лыком шит,
К бабушке моей придёшь,
Ночь со мною проведёшь.

*Лиса:*
Хорошо, приду, конечно…

*Колобок:*
Развлекусь, кто не безгрешный?

*Дед:* _(дед с бабкой выходят посмотреть, остыл колобок или нет, а его нет)_
Что,  готово угощенье?
На твоё, на день рожденья?
Странно, где же колобок,
Имениннице пирог?

*Бабка:*
Чем же деда угощать,
Чем же к ночи завлекать?

*Колобок:* _(выбегает к бабе с дедом)_
Эй, хозяева, привет!
Приготовили обед?
Гости к вам придут сейчас,
Я позвал их…

*Бабка:*
Вот те раз!?
Дед, гляти-ка, чудеса
Колобок открыл глаза
Ты же стряпал колобок,
Получился нам сынок.

*Дед:*
Ай, бабуля, молодец!
Хоть обратно под венец
Подарила мне сыночка,
Может, сделаем и дочку?

*Бабка:*
Ой, ты милый старичок,
Жив ещё ли твой «стручок»?

*Дед:*
Ой, шалишь ты всё старушка,
Накрывай скорей на стол,
доставай тарелки, кружки,
За шампанским я пошёл. _(уходит)_

*Бабка:* _(напевает)_
К сожаленью, день рожденья
Только раз в году.

*Дед:* _(входит с бутылкой в руках)_
Колобок, а где же гости?

*Колобок:*
А вот они.  
_(Слышна барабанная дробь, шум, гам. Появляется отряд поздравляльщиков)_

*Заяц:* _(шагая впереди колонны)_
Кто шагает дружно в ряд!?

*Все звери:*
Поздравляльщиков отряд!

*Заяц:*
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Идём бабулю поздравлять.
Бабушку пришли поздравить
С днём рожденья всей гурьбой.

*Все звери:*
Ты хозяйка не стесняйся,
Вместе с нами песню пой! _(поют все)_

*ПЕСНЯ ЗВЕРЕЙ*
*(на мотив песни «Замечательный сосед»)*

День рожденье у бабули
Стол накрыт для всех гостей
Ты хозяйка улыбайся,
Нам шампанского налей.
За тебя сегодня тосты 
Поднимали все не раз,
У тебя сегодня праздник,
Значит праздник и у нас.

*Припев:* Па-па-па-рурару-па-па и тд.

Поздравляем с днём рожденья
И желаем долгих лет.
Потому что, в целом мире
Лучшей нашей бабы нет.
Вместе с нами попляши-ка,
Песню звонкую запой.
Юбилей твой отмечаем
Развесёлою толпой.

*Припев:* тот-же

Все участники сказки:
Ты прими-ка, именинница,
Вместо колобка пирог,
Что бы он твой день рожденье
Вместе с нами справить мог.
_(дарят торт)_

*Ведущий:*
Тут и сказочки конец,
Кто был с нами, молодец!:smile:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Так же на юбилеи было поздравление одной из дочерей. А начиналось оно так:

Хочется уделить особое внимание ласковым рукам моей мамы, которые сделали очень много доброго в жизни.

Сколько света, тепла приносила ты нам.
Я мгновения эти никому не отдам.
Было всякое в жизни, то угодно судьбе.
Сколько ласки, добра подарила ты мне.

Много дел и забот знали руки твои,
И с годами шершавыми стали они.
Загрубели от времени, сдались годам.
Никому, никогда этих рук не отдам.

Я разглажу морщинки на добрых руках,
Будут вновь молодыми, как в прошлых годах.
Я люблю эти руки тепла, красоты.
Я ценю и целую руки твои.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Я разглажу морщинки на добрых руках,
> Будут вновь молодыми, как в прошлых годах.
> Я люблю эти руки тепла, красоты.
> Я ценю и целую руки твои.


И включаем в тему песню "Мамины руки, мамино сердце"  :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## tamada-sh

Доброй ночи всем! Давненько к вам не заглядывала. Хочу поделиться своими  стишками. Лет 12 назад написала детский сад. Через полгода  его уже стали выдавать другие ведущие за свое. Но как говорится "шила в мешке не утаишь"Сбрасывала его в закрытую группу "Тамада-клуб" и он плавно перекочевал к вам от Тоrri.  Что ж, я не в обиде. Было много положительных откликов. Значит кому то пригодился и мой труд.
ДЕТСКИЙ САД

1.    ОЙ, БЛАТЦЫ, ВОТ ТАК ДА,   МЫ ПОПАЛИ ТО КУДА?
2.    НУ, И ----------------, ТЫ БАЛДА! (машет на нее )
  ВИДИС  ЗДЕСЬ ПОЛНО ЛЮДЕЙ   И  ВСЕ   ПРИСЛИ НА ЮБИЛЕЙ.
1.     ЮБИЛЕИ Я ЛЮБЛЮ, ТОЛЬКО ВОТ СОВСЕМ НЕ ПЬЮ
3      ХВАТИТ ЧЕПУХУ  БОЛЬТАТЬ,  МЫ ЖЕ  ДЯДЮ ВОВУ     
         ПРИСЛИ  ПОЗДЛАВЛЯТЬ   -   ЕМУ СЕГОДНЯ  ВЕДЬ   
         ПИСЯТЬ!

4.     МЫ ЛЕБЯТА ДЕТСАДА, ЛЮБИМ ДЯДЯ ВОВ ТЕБЯ, ДАРИМ МЫ ТЕБЕ КИТАЙСКИЕ  КАЛОШИ- ПОТОМУ  ЧТО ТЫ ХАЛОСЫЙ (вручает тапки)

5.     МЫ ПРИСЛИ СЮДА,  НЕДРЯ   - У ВАС  ВОДКИ ДОХРЕНА,  ПОТОМУ И ЛЕБЕТНЯ  - ЛОМАНУЛАСЯ СЮДА

1.   ОЙ,  МЫ С ВАМИ ОТВЛЕКЛИСЬ,  А Я ПЛОСТИТЕ  ПИСЬ, ПИСЬ, ПИСЬ. УЖ ИЗВИНИТЕ,   ПОСКАЧУ, А ТО СТАНИСКИ  ОБМОЧУ (переминается)

2.   У, НЕВОСПИТАНЫЙ КАКОЙ, СКАКАЛ ТОГДА БЫ УЖ ДОМОЙ,     МЫ СЧАС ВОДКУ  КЛЯНЧИТЬ СТАНЕМ  -  ТЕБЕ ЗАССЯНКЕ  НЕ ОСТАВИМ.

1.   ТАК  УЖ   БЫТЬ Я   ПОТЕРПЛЮ!  ЗА  ДЯДЮ ВОВУ,   ВЫПИТЬ Я   ХОЧУ.    ХОЧУ ЕМУ    ЗДОЛОВЬЯ,    УДАЧИ    ПОЗЕЛАТЬ.   С ХАЛОСЫМ    НАСТЛОЕНИЕМ   ПО    ЖИЗНИ  ЧТОБ  САГАТЬ.

2.КАК  КРАСИВ НАШ ИМЕНИННИК, ДА И МОЛОД КАК НИКТО, ЧТО СЕГОДНЯ ПЯТЬДЕСЯТ
Вместе: НИ ПОВЕРИМ,  НИ ЗА ЧТО

3.Кто ДЯДЕЙ,  ВОВОЮ  зовется  -НИКОМУ НЕ ПОДДАЕТСЯ.
  -  Раз дано такое  свыше
Вместе:  должен взять ты   нас под крышу
4.Юбиляр – наш дядя ВОВА
И Не глуп и  не спесив, 
но для дам  весьма  опасен
Ведь духовно он прекрасен
ВМЕСТЕ: ДА И  ВНЕШНЕ ОН  КРАСИВ
5.чтоб на жизненной дороге – дядь ВОВ, исчезли все ухабы,  чтобы жена была не  строгой 
ВМЕСТЕ:  и чтоб тебя любили бабы.
1.Чтобы  у вас  в штанах  для блуда –выросло большое чудо      Вместе: ВОТ ТАКОЙ ШИРИНЫ, ВОТ такою длины 
2.мы желаем теть ЛАРИСЕ, дядю ВОВУ ублажать,  и не только на рыбалке, по рюмашке наливать.
3. И на лево, коль желаешь тоже можно  заглянуть, говорят, что с молодыми можно  клуто отдохнуть.
4.Мы пришли сегодня  к  другу,
Он из тех, кто стоят двух
Не грозит нам нынче  скука
Именинник наш не бука
Вместе: САМЫЙ НАСТОЯЩИЙ ДРУГ

В ЗАКЛЮЧЕНЬЕ ГОВОРИМ, ЗА ВАС  ВЫПИТЬ  ВСЕ ХОТИМ, ПОКА НЕ ВИДЯТ ПАПЫ, МАМЫ   ….ПЛЕСНИТЕ  ВОДОЧКИ В  БОКАЛЫ(под музыку выстраиваются, держась за веревочку,  идут за  водкой)


Викторина "Слабое звено" (4 участника, под псевдонимом отвечают на вопросы викторины. После 1 тура убираем слабое звено и объясняем почему именно.Себя вычеркивать нельзя) И так далее до двух играков. Они вычеркивают друг друга. Следовательно победителя определяем по аплодисментам гостей.Желательно все коментировать и провоцировать играков на свои остроумные ответы. Проводится во  второй или третьей части банкета)
1.	Где родился наш  юбиляр?
1.	Роддом г. тбилисси       4. Нашли под капустным листом в  Новом поселке
2.	с. Загогулькино шатровского уезда
3.	д. Кукушкино, 25 км      5 г. аист принес на крышу дома, где проживали супруги Дорошенко
                                               Вес и рост?
1.( 3,2кг. 52см )  2.(3.1кг, 63см)   3.(4,.2кг ,47см)  4) уже не помнит  5………………….
2.	Где учился?
1.	Университет г. Кембриджа        
2.	Цыганский табор  ворожба на картах, привороты
                    3.    4. тбилисское  высшее артилеристкое командное  краснознаменное училище им 26 бакинских комиссаров 
                                                      Когда  впервые поцеловался?
1. Еще в яслях, соседа  по горшку
2. в школьные годы, свою первую любовь
3. А все бы знали. Меньше знаете, крепче спите.
                                   3.Хобби
1.	На диване  с  книгой да под хорошую музыку
2.	женщины,женщины и снова они.
3.	Копаться вверх воронкой в огороде  4.авто в любом их виде и проявлении.
4. Сидеть на бережку с водочкой и приговаривать ловись рыбка…
5.Петь перед сном военные песни4.Работа
1. Счетовод колхоза «Светлый путь»
2. танцор,  в   стриптиз  клубе 
3. директор сервисного центра камаз .  4. Кассир и бухгалтер своей семьи . 
4. какой по счету ребенок в семье родителей?
1.	первачок, 2. заскребок-последыш, 3.второй.  4. единственный и неповторимый
Как ласково называли в детстве ?
сергунька  2. сыночек, сереженька, пострелёнок



5.Любимый напиток
1. Кефир Шмк                 2. водочка не важно какая и в каких количествах
      3. Пивко, особенно после  баньки      4. коньячок  5. квас 6.сок «Любимый»
6. Любимый фильм
1. Эммануэль     2. Иван Васильевич меняет профессию         3.оперативный псевдоним  4. Все фильмы Гайдая  5. Все фильмы про фашистов     6. не определился.
                                                       7. Любимый певец
1.Любэ     2.Борис Моисеев     3.шафутинский 4.  Евгений Сухоруков.  5. Не определился
8. Как успешно шагает наш юбиляр по жизни
1.Семимильными шагами к успеху  2. Как черепаха, в час по чайной  ложке 
 3. Легко и уверенно, как канатаходец.

Семья:  1.Есть жена, сын от 1 брака, дочь от второго, любовница не обнаружена.
2.	жена,, дочь законная, 2 на стороне, любовница
3.	дочка, любимая жена  + именинник
В выборе  друзей руководствуется  правилом:
1. « скажи, кто твой друг, И я скажу кто ты.»
2. Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей
3. если  у тебя автомобилей  больше, чем у меня, кранты такой дружбе.
В каких песнях упоминается его имя (Ну, что же,Сережа, чужой не сладок мед, Сережка с малой Бронной….)
2.Украшение, названное в честь Сергея (сережка)
3. Какое воинское звание напоминает о французском тезке Сергея? (Сержант)
ЮБИЛЕЙ 
1.	Встреча юбиляра
2.	шуточное знакомство, вручение атрибутов По дорогам жизни !
3.	С чего все начиналось:
Всякий раз, когда звучат слова сердечных…….
 Тбилиси, Год  1957, 26 ноября, наступала уж зима
У   Дорошенко   в семье.. на свет сынишка родился и  счастью не было конца
Ведь всё же первенец в  семье , и безумно любят все 
С задором  резвый мальчуган, малость  шалун и хулиган
Вот  октябренок, пионер, а ещё ж к тому - спортсмен
В пятиборье выступал: лихо на лошади скакал, 
плавал, бегал + стрелял и неплохо фехтовал
А вот с учебой был напряг - небольшой такой косяк
Как из рога изобилья- тройки  сыпались  в дневник
Что же делать, коль со спортом, жизнь, связал наш ученик
Но зато полно друзей, он придумщик всех затей
Игры, забавы, спорт,  и хошь не хошь но учеба
Вот так пролетели –все детские годы .
Вот так герой наш подрастал –а теперь черед настал
Наполнить  за родителей бокал
За тех, кто радость  жизни подарил, добру и справедливости учил
За тех благодаря кому сейчас, сидит  он во главе стола у нас.
За ваших родителей: к сожалению уже нет сегодня вашего папы Михаила Петровича, светлая ему память, он ушел из жизни в 89 году, но он всегда останется в вашем сердце, но они подарили бесценный подарок-жизнь. и конечно же низкий поклон от всех сидящих здесь вашей маме Любови Георгиевне,  за то, что они дали миру  такого замечательного сына, как вы, а именно таковым, вас  считают ваши родные и близкие..здоровья вам Любовь Георгиевна и долгих долгих лет жизни.
За ваше рождение, за вашу прекрасную маму и за тех кого нет сегодня рядом , но жизнь продолжается……..принесет вам море улыбок, ворох счастье, и удачи на миллион
С юбилеем вас……..
Тост от мамы………
К сожалению не смогла  приехать ваша сестра Светлана Михайловна. Она вся в заботах о вашей внучатой племяннице Валерии, которой 4 месяца, не смогли приехать ваши племянники Мягкие Алексей, Анна, но они все мысленно  с вами сегодня и прислали вам своего посла –старшую племянницу Елену Викторовну, которой предстоит отдуваться от всех  Мягких. ПоздравляйтеТОСТ
Бензобаки  наполнить, водка закисает, экипаж не подкачает…
«остановка перспективная:»
Детство пролетела, юность подошла
Закончилась счастливая школьная пора
Звонок последний прозвенел
У Сергея впереди  еще уйма дел 
В Политехнический,   герой наш, поступать решил
Но экзамен первый сразу ж завалил,
На задачках срезался-двойку получил
Что же делать, как же быть
Надо же себя кормить
парень Вымахал  большой-на завод идет герой
Стал токарному делу  учиться-и на сдельшине трудиться
Тут  уж и коммерческая жилка  завелась
Старался заработать, чтоб денежка велась
Решил за  ум тут взяться он-ведь по натуре ж  чемпион
К дяде, на море , математику  едет учить
Купаться хотелось, но делу же быть!
Он в артилеристкое  высшее командное идет поступать
И его ж закончил с золотой на пять
На доске училища, золотыми буквами, его имя значится
Трудом  все ж достается, так ж  в народе бачится
Право выбора он получает-и в 79-м в ГДР наш Сергей уезжает
Первое место службы Дальгоф, далеко от родных берегов
По родине парень скучает и в отпуск  домой приезжает.
И ныне покойный Николай Петрович с Любовью Георгиевной работали вместе.
Говорит: твой орел не нашел ли невесту?-у  меня ж дочка,  ты ж знаешь, собой хороша- пригожая будет для парня жена. Мама за мысль  враз ухватилась-будет пригляд за  любимым чай  сыном. А то ж за границей, окрутит какая-и не вмешаться, страна то ж  чужая. С Аллой встреча –у Сергея вскоре состоялась
А в феврале 28, семья образовалась…
Говорят, что из мужа…….Сергей Мих……без АЛЛЫ  Николаевны
Тост от  супруги: Тост поддержите вы сердечный…….
Остановка «Отчий  дом»
Как же дальше сложилась  у Героя судьба?.....
красавица жена –ему  дочку родила
в ноябре, 29 числа-
еще один стрелец появился в семье
Так было видно угодно  судьбе
Сегодня Галя с  Москвы прибыла
Сказать папе, как сильно, дочка любит тебя. 
Что ж Галя папу поздравляйте, всех благ, здоровья пожелайте.
ТОСТ.
Сегодня теща дорогая, из Санкт  -Петербурга прибыла 
Сказать как зятя уважает, как  его выбрала она
Что всем  чертям тогда на зло- ее дочурке повезло.
Сговорились две  семьи –свадьбу отгрохали они
и по обычаем Кавказа,  дочка в семью мужа вошла,
он в Германии служил, Алла со свекрами жила.
Вот такие ж брат, дела.
Вера Петровна! Вы проделали длинный путь и речь приготовили для зятя надеюсь добрую да славную. Поздравляйте.ТОСТ
Не смог приехать ваш шурин Игорь Николаевич, но его супруга, ваши племянники Ярослав и Роман шлют вам огромный пламенный юбилейный привет. Зато приехала с Майкопа Шульга Таисья Петровна, родная сестра папы Аллы, стало быть и ваша тетя…ТОСТ
Остановка « Дружба»
С Потсдама  в 84-м семья в г. Шадринск прибыла
Такая ж была  у военных судьба
На новом месте нужно ж обжиться,
Ребенок малой, папе нужно крутиться
С Сергеем Гавзинским сводит судьба
И 20 лет с лишним, не разлей как вода.
На свадьбе Марины с Сергеем гуляли
Те в 87м –это дело справляли.
Сегодня они друга поздравить пришли
И диск музыкальный вероятно с собой принесли…….ТОСТ
  С 85-го семью Дорошенко, дружба с Гужевой Тамарой свела
В 94-м,  Часткиной стала она-
на свадьбе Томы и Саши –гуляли и герои наши
Сергей с Аллой  свидетелями были –союз сей пары славной
Дружно все обмыли. Сегодня Александр с Сергеем не просто друзья
Еще их работа совместно свела…
Когда Сергей с должности уходил зам командира полка-
Жилка ж коммерческая –спокойно сидеть ему не дала
При гостинице Урал открыл небольшой он ларек -деньжат у народа не мало извлек- спрос был большой, на Сергея товар-и вот уже,
на этот навар, открыл продовольственный он магазин, жена помогала, всё ж не один
морально во всем поддержала его и и вот в голове уж другое кино..
он в даль всегда смотрит, знает что и к  чему
о грузо-перевозках сейчас говорю, стал камазы, затем японскую технику он покупать-сам причем ездил ,перегонять. Арендовал гаражи на свои на все
 те же кровны шиши. Стал строить боксы, и в сферу услуг-он перешел, не просто, не вдруг –всё наперед наш герой просчитал
- и так скажем  прямо, что в точку попал-
Сервисный центр Камаз—детище его-комерсант от бога, ведь верно ж ее мое…
Вот и Александр Викторович слова  все подтвердит, что Сергей трудяга, что он ночей не спит….новые проекты в голове опять, не дают Михалыч тебе ночами спать: столовая, гостиница, еще чего там-Александр Викторович, уж расскажите нам..друга похвалите, поздравьте от души-вы ж сюда  сегодня не просто так пришли….ТОСТ 
Во время службы в гарнизоне, состоялось знакомство с супругами Жуковыми.     Светлана Валентиновна и Юрий Геннадьевич
Наверное многое могут о юбиляре поведать…..
Как он дорос от старшего лейтенанта до подполковника
Но Никитка не мог выговорить, это трудное слово подполковник
И за Сергеем Михайловичем закрепилась кличка «майор»..
Что такое зам ком.полка, вот майор –это свой человек….
Не просто свой человек, а друг уже 20лет. Светлана Валентиновна и Юрий Геннадьевич  ТОСТ
Сергея Мих.связывает дружба не только С семьей Жуковых, но и  Таскаевых старших и младших, к сожалению Фаина   готовит подарок сейчас для своих родных в роддоме, а супруг сопереживает дома.
Но старшие Таскаевы не могли упустить возможности, чтоб не поздравить вас Сергей с золотым юбилеем и присутствуют  здесь сегодня…
Людмила Федоровна и Валентин…..      вам словоТОСТ
Дело было в августе, во время дефолта, когда Сухоруков Евгений Николаевич
Имел честь познакомиться с нашим золотым юбиляром.
Позднее, они с супругой пришли знакомиться с компанией юбиляра и оказалось, что Тамара  Михайловна и Галина Александровна, когда то были просто Томочкой и Галочкой и учились в одном классе. Вот так тесен мир и сейчас никто, не может себе представить какое же веселье в компании возможно, без этой веселой и очаровательной  пары. Как я вас расхвалила.. ТОСТ 
( По ходу поздравлений игры за столом и в дальнейшем конкурсно-игровая программа + костюмированные выступления)

Ранее очень часто рассказывала о встрече молодых. Вот к примеру из самых первых:
                    ВСТРЕЧА
В летний полдень, жаркий зной
Был у Валеры выходной
Думал он к друзьям сходить
Славно время прокутить.
Вдруг слышит ,в дверь кто-то скребется
Уж не вор ли в дом наш рвется?
Глянул наш  жених в глазок,
Входят  девчонки на порог.
Валер! Будь другом, помоги
Подругу надо отвезти.
Из деревни прибыла
В гости ездила она.
В трампункте в гипсе вся сидит
Рукой, ногой не шевелит.
Как быть,куда- же вас девать
Надо ж людям помогать.
Взял он свой велосипед
И отправился вослед.
Света стойко ожидала
Хотя  сидеть жутко  устала.
Тут заходит наш герой
Красивый, стройный и большой.
Ничего решила Света,
Можно и на  этом ехать.
Парень видный, чудно милый,
Ерунда, что без машины
Валере тоже девка, изрядно приглянулась,
А как славно улыбнулась
Потерял покой и сон – ранил сердце Купидон.
Но, увы, встреча та, не продолжилась тогда.
Встретиться пришлось им снова
Но, уже  через полгода
Анюта с другом Валериным дружила
И с собою  Свету в гости прихватила.
Там их вновь свела судьба.
Валера справился тогда:
Как говорит рука, нога?
Светик  округлив  глаза тихо так произнесла
Кто тебе скажи на милость
Про меня все рассказал, и  от куда ж  ты узнал?
Да как велось уж издавна, девичья память коротка
Но, финал хорош  друзья – сегодня они: муж, жена.
Вот так бывает и вот так случается
Порой не сразу половинки две встречаются.
Порой не сразу две любви находятся,
Искать и верить долго им приходится.
За вашу встречу и любовь – поднимем мы бокалы вновь.
                Тост
Пусть радость и счастье семью озаряют,
Пусть светит любовь путеводной  звездой,
Здоровья и детского смеха желаем,
Желаем до свадьбы дожить золотой..

СЕМЬЯ НА СВАДЬБЕ (переодетые гости)
Мама: ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ГОСПОДА! 

Папа:  ЗДОРОВО ДНЕВАЛИ, ВЫ МАЛЫШКУ НАШУ ТУТУ  НЕ ВИДАЛИ?

Ребенок: ПАПА, МАМА  ТУТ Я, ЗДЕСЬ, МЫ Ж   СЮДЫ ПРИШЛИ ПОЕСТЬ.

Мама: ОЙ!   НЕГОДНИЦА МОЛЧИ, ПРИ ГОСТЯХ  -  ТАК НЕ  ШУТИ.

Папа: С ПАНТАЛЫГУ НЕ СБИВАЙ, ЧО НЕСЕШЬ, СООБРАЖАЙ.

Мама: МЫ Ж  МОЛОДЫХ ПРИШЛИ ПОЗДРАВИТЬ, ИМ  УДАЧИ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ.

Ребенок: И ПОДАРКИ МАМОЧКА, ДЛЯ МЕНЯ СОБРАТЬ

Папа: НЕТ, ПОДАРКИ  МОЛОДЫМ

Ребенок: ПАП!     ОНИ  НАПЬЮТСЯ В ДЫМ, Я ТОГДА  СЕБЕ ВОЗЬМУ  - ТЫЩИ  ДВЕ ИЛИ  ОДНУ

Мама: ХВАТИТ ДОЧЕНЬКА БОЛТАТЬ, ДАВАЙ УЖ БУДЕМ ПОЗДРАВЛЯТЬ

Папа: НЕВЕСТА НАША ХОТЬ КУДЫ, НУК НАТАХА, ПОТЬ СЮДЫ, ЩАС МИНУТКУ -  ГДЕ БУТЫЛКА,  УГОЩУ ТЕБЯ  ГОРИЛКОЙ (достает из штанин водку)

Мама: ДЕВКА (трогает невесту)  БОЛЬНО УЖ  ХУДА, МАЛЫШ НЕСИ ЕДУ СЮДА.  ГОСТЕЙ  СЧАС  БУДЕМ ОБХОДИТЬ, ЧТОБ  БЫЛО ДЕТЯМ, НА  ЧТО ЖИТЬ

Папа: А ВЫ ГОСТИ НЕ  СКУПИТЕСЬ, С МОЛОДЫМИ ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ.

----------


## natalka_s79

> И включаем в тему песню "Мамины руки, мамино сердце"


Да, это песня замечательная, но у нас после поздравления дочерей (их семеро) пели переделаннуя песню И. Алегровой "Мама ни о чем ты не жалей". Где-то на сайте она мне встречалась.

----------


## PremiumNN

И вновь свадебные подводки:  Это во время презентации Жениха и Невесты 
эти слова я делал первый раз на свадьбе в стиле Оскара, сейчас использую на обычных свадьбах -смотрится стильно))  


Стройная как Камерон Диас, красивая как Джессика Альба, яркая как Шарлиз Терон наша прекрасная  …………………. (невеста)

(невеста приподнимается -ей аплодируют)


Сильный как Арнольд Шв-р мужественный как Кевин Костнер красивый как Бред Питт
Наш неповторимый …………………..(жених)

(жених приподнимается)

Ну у таких звездных героев, должны быть звездные родители, которые дали все самое лучшее, что есть в  молодых))

Ув. Родители.... (они приподнимаются и можно произнести тост за родителей)

----------


## Larisa_bk

Помогите. может кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией! Веду свадьбу 30 апреля, "Молодожены" 8 лет вместе. Один совместный ребенок 6 лет, и еще от первого брака у невесты дочь 14 лет.
Никаких обрядов, кроме первого танца не будет. Подарки во втором застолье. как всегда у нас. Что можно предложить интересного, не в смысле конкурсов.
 С первым застольем все просто. А позже между конкурсами, играми, какие тосты?
И может быть от детей поздравление сделать. Обе девочки.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Прошу просто подскажите направление в каком двигаться.

----------


## Инна Р.

Частое явление. Не пугайся! Все как всегда. Ну только традиционные моменты выпадают. А тосты - за молодых, за родителей, за любовь,... все, как всегда! Тем более подарки в застолье - дальше они сами тосты будут говорить... 
Что обычно делаешь, то и делай - только без каравая, очага и снятия фаты. :biggrin:

----------


## PremiumNN

> Помогите. может кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией! Веду свадьбу 30 апреля, "Молодожены" 8 лет вместе. Один совместный ребенок 6 лет, и еще от первого брака у невесты дочь 14 лет.
> Никаких обрядов, кроме первого танца не будет. Подарки во втором застолье. как всегда у нас. Что можно предложить интересного, не в смысле конкурсов.
> С первым застольем все просто. А позже между конкурсами, играми, какие тосты?
> И может быть от детей поздравление сделать. Обе девочки.



У меня была похожая свадьба)



> Ёжик


говорит правильно, практически все как всегда))

Я бы рекомендовал написать  историю их любви (минут на 3-4) - в ней рассказать о детстве молодых, жизни,  первой встрече, развитии отношений и о главном  достижении  их жизни- о чудесных детях) главное подобрать правильно слова))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> еще от первого брака у невесты дочь 14 лет.


зо ее певром браке конечно не нужно рассказывать)) (ну думаю Вы догадались сами)) это я так навсякийй))):smile:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Ну вот. вчера запуталась в темах и просьбу отправила не в ту тему. Спасибо, что откликнулись.
 Я тоже думаю проводить  как обычно,но только обрядовые моменты занимают определенное время, а их не будет. Я боюсь,что перегружу всех конкурсами. Например поиграли, потанцевали .. сели, тост и какой-то небольшой отдых. В эти моменты обычно какие-то обрядовые вещи проходят - например: гадание на первенца, распределение обязанностей, хозяюшка и т. д . А мне придется чем-то их заменять.  Викторины не пройдут, все уже пьяные, ну пара кричалок, а что еще можно?  А гороскоп если с юмором на свадьбе проходит? Ни разу не делала. На юбилеях грабельный гороскоп зачитываю, проходит хорошо, есть в стихах еще достаточно забавный.

----------


## Порубовы

угадай мелодию и кинофразы - любое состояние поддатости воспринимаются на ура

----------


## Инна Р.

Как на свадебных юбилеях работай. Там вместо распределения обязанностей можно сделать опросник (когда молодые держат или по туфле или по шарику) - кто поет в ванной? кто храпит? кто любит потрещать по телефону и т.д. - а они должны этот предмет поднимать, если считают что это он делает в семье. И завершение - кто из вас крепче любит свою вторую половинку... два шарика подняли, тост за гармонию, понимание и ЧЮ в семье, которые и являются залогом хорошей семьи. 
Любой поцелуйный конкурс, ведь там будут наверняка ровесники, давно женатые, а значит много пар. Подводка как на юбилейных свадьбах: что б еще много - много лет вам интересно коротать вместе долгие вечера, мы вас научим фантастическим приемам...

----------


## slanas

> И вновь свадебные подводки: Это во время презентации Жениха и Невесты 
> эти слова я делал первый раз на свадьбе в стиле Оскара, сейчас использую на обычных свадьбах -смотрится стильно))


Супер ....а родителей как представляешь?

----------


## Венера

> В уходящем году на новогодних корпоративах проводила игру в перестраивалки "С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!"...  (игра по типу "Перловки") Напоминаю суть: приглашаю в центр зала участников, даю им в руки по одной букве из набора.. Читаю подводку.. задача участников - с буквами в руках перестроиться так, чтобы читалось нужное слово.. у публики  был такой восторг... живо реагировали, прошло все легко и под веселую музычку... Поэтому решила срочно сочинить перестраивалки и в юбилейном духе... Сочинилось :smile:
> 
> *Игра-перестраивалка «С юбилеем!»*
> 
> На чудесном юбилее,
> Именинник всех… *МИЛЕЕ*
> 
> От земли и до небес
> Растет из поздравлений… *ЛЕС*
> ...


 :Vah: супер...у дяди скоро юбилей .Хочу попробовать.

----------


## PremiumNN

*slanas*,

Спасибо, за оценку))
Родителей в стиле оскара я не представлял)  а так обычно говорю подводку , которую уже выставлял ...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=98

вот эти подводки)

----------


## Венера

> Материалы к танцевальному развлечению «А у нас сегодня пир»
> 
> 
> Ника.


:МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ.

----------


## орбит

> На юбилеях грабельный гороскоп зачитываю, проходит хорошо, есть в стихах еще достаточно забавный.


А ЭТО ЧТО? МОЖНО ПОПРОСИТЬ?

----------


## КартинкаИр

Дорогая Венера, для того что бы сказать клевая вещь или поблагодарить автора не надо копировать всю сылку полностю

----------


## Larisa_bk

Это с форума гороскоп, но чей не помню.  Люди принимают хорошо. Спасибо форумчанам :flower:  :flower: 
 Завтра выложу.  надо текст набирать или сканировать, что-то не найду в компе.
«Грабельный гороскоп»
Итак, все поздравления прозвучали и теперь наша именинница озадачена тем, что вспоминает в какой месяц ей самой готовить ответное поздравление. Не будем её напрягать, заодно и сами вспомним месяц своего рождения. 
Сейчас я вам зачитаю гороскоп, но не простой, а грабельный.
И мы все узнаем, как каждый знак поведет себя, когда наступит на грабли.

----------


## irinka26

Вот решилась выложить маленькую идейку, которую я часто провожу на свадьбах. Возможно кто то делает так же, но думаю что новичкам это будет интересно. 
   Выхожу в костюме цыганки под соответствующую музыку,Что за шум, а драки нет?
 в руках качан капусты, со словами: Это свадьба иль банкет?
                                                    Про меня вы все забыли
                                                    Даже рюмки не налили
                                                    А я вот все-таки пришла
                                                    И подарки принесла 
 - Итак, дорогие молодые, сейчас я вам погадаю, кто у вас родиться - мальчик или девочка. Внутрь этого качана, глубоко под листочки я всунула горошинку. Если её найдет жених - быть мальчику, если невеста значит девочка.
   Молодожены начинают рьяно рвать листы качана. 
 - Эх вы, молодые, да разве в капусте детей найдешь???
Хохоту на весь зал, сколько раз проводила и каждый раз шло на ура. Этот конкурс был еще на моей свадьбе. Когда проводила первый раз, думала жених скажет - я знаю где детей искать, не в капусте. Ни чего подобного все попадались на мой качан капусты :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Сильва

*irinka26*,
 А если ты выпустишь свидетелей в костюмах зайчиков, то вообще будет бомба... А после этого они соберут денежки на мальчика-на девочку...

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Молодожены начинают рьяно рвать листы качана.


Все новое - это хорошо забытое старое. С капустой еще моя мама проводила свадьбы.  А мне это нравится! Иногда делаю эпизод на свадьбе в народном стиле: и кашу едим,и полено пилой пилим, дерево сажаем-ленточки привязываем. А куда же без чарочки златой.

----------


## irinka26

> *irinka26*,
>  А если ты выпустишь свидетелей в костюмах зайчиков, то вообще будет бомба... А после этого они соберут денежки на мальчика-на девочку...


Слушай, а это идея, СПАСИБО за подсказку  :Ok:

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

на мой взгляд, интересно в динамичных компаниях проходят цветные танцы, о них много говорилось,мой вариант это знакомая многим карусель, на стойте(имитированная под березу), удобно держать одному из гостей, с разноцветными лентами, и прямо на карусели возле каждой ленты на красивую прищепку крепиться приз, так что каждый участник с нетерпением ждет момента его обретения. Но перед звучанием цветной компазиции, я загадываю загадку о её названии, так участвуют и все кто в карусели и те кто созерцает. Загадка-ответ-компазиция и танец-приз за исполнение, все доволны.  :flower:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Мелочь, но может кому и пригодится добавочка к уже известным "Золотым подаркам" на золотой юбилей:
Чтоб счастлива звезда Вам светила ярко,
Вот Вам вкусный шоколад «Золотая марка» 
(«Золотая марка»)  

Чтобы всегда во всех делах вам хватало времечка,
Приподносим Вам пакетик  «Золотая семечка».
(«Золотая семечка»)
или
Чтоб болея за футбол Вам не тратить времечко
Приподносим Вам пакетик  «Золотая семечка».
(«Золотая семечка»)

Чтоб счасливой семья Ваша была
Приподносим Вам сегодны «Золотые купола»
«Золотые купола»
или
Чтоб Вас обходила людская молва
Приподносим Вам сегодны «Золотые купола»
«Золотые купола»

----------


## орбит

> надо текст набирать или сканировать, что-то не найду в компе.
> «Грабельный гороскоп»


ну и что, опять эта же страничка, если я набрала в поиске. в чём ваша помощь?

----------


## Mazaykina

> ну и что, опять эта же страничка, если я набрала в поиске. в чём ваша помощь?


Ох, ну а что, поиск яндекс уже не рулит? Ребят, грабельный гороскоп- это такой нафталин... я его читала лет 5 назад в интернете, думаете ваши гости заслужили это? И вообще-то тема называется СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки.

----------


## Larisa_bk

> если я набрала в поиске. в чём ваша помощь?


Я отправила в личку. Посмотри там.




> это такой нафталин


Я понимаю, что это не новый материал, но меня спросили , я ответила. Зачем же так резко. И к тому же кому нафталин. а многие не слышали и проходит отлично в небольших компаниях.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

у меня свидетели с сочками большими собирают на детей .как игровой вариант уодеваю им очки в форме сердец в руки сочки с приколовыми деньгами и прошу применяя весь свой артистизм просить у гостей на мальчика и девочку гости дают деньги тому кто оригинальней просит потом подсчет денежный номинал по желанию

----------


## rusak40

это сценарий на 8 марта, может кому-нибудь будет полезен


В году есть много замечательных праздников. Но лишь два из них ассоциируются с сильной и слабой половиной человечества - это 23 февраля День Защитников Отечества …и 8 Марта -Международный Женский день. Сегодня мы решили объединить эти замечательные праздники!
1.Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Добрый вечер всем, кто сегодня в канун международного женского дня собрался в этом зале. И в первую очередь мне хотелось поприветствовать самых нежных и прекрасных -конечно Вас милые женщины! Мы собрались в этот прекрасный весенний день, чтобы в очередной раз прославить красоту, обаяние, нежность  женщин, которые каждый день разные и всякий раз неотразимые.И я желаю всем дамам, присутствующим в нашем зале, чтобы сегодня все, без исключения вы чувствовали себя счастливыми, красивыми, желанными и самыми любимыми! С праздником Вас, милые женщины!Пусть в сердццах женщин всегда цветет весна и сами они цветут краше весны!И вообще слова «весна» и «женщина» неразделимы. Скажешь «весна», вспомнишь женщину.А скажешь «женщина», вспомнишь…….. (весну)
 Женщины, как и цветы, расцветают весной. Дорогие женщины и девушки!  Все вы с приходом весны похорошели, видимо, радость надежды и новых чувств заполнила ваши души.
Песня о весне поет Эмилия Баер

Передается мяч по залу музыка стоп у кого в руках мяч говорит тост.
"Папина дочка" поет Кристина Роот

5.Первая женщина, которую любой мужчина любит в своей жизни, да и мы женщины тоже - конечно, это мама. Эту любовь, самую естественную и бескорыстную, мы проносим через всю жизнь И сколько бы ни было нам лет, нам всегда нужна мать, её ласка, её взгляд. 
"Моя мама" поют Эмилия Баер и Ванесса Вал
Песня про маму поют Алиса вебер и Кристина Рот
Танцевальная пауза.

Как хорошо что мы сегодня встретились
Встречи могут происходить в поездах, ресторанах, музеях, театрах, на вечеринках и бывают разные: случайные и ожидаемые, дружеские и недружеские, счастливее и неприятные. Встречи могут нести радость и быть очень интересными. И вот сегодня я испытываю большое удовольствие от нашей встречи, надеюсь, и вы тоже. 
Давайте мы все наполним бокалы или те, ёмкости из которых вы сегодня собираетесь выпивать за нашу встречу. Мужчины не забывают ухаживать за несравненными дамами, следить, чтобы в бокалах их и тарелках было всего вдоволь и конечно целый вечер говорить им комплименты… 
Дорогие гости, посмотрите внимательно на свои ладони, там вы можете найти много линий- жизни,здоровья, холм Венеры .а еще там очень много активных точек, и если их массажировать, то можно и здоровье поправить и жизнь свою изменить в лучшую сторону. А лучший массаж-это аплодисменты.  попросим аплодировать 
-только прекрасную половину человечества
-только сильный пол
-только тех, кто ни разу в жизни не опаздывал на работу
-тех, кто сало любит больше чем шоколад
-тех, Кто уважает пиво
- тех, кому приятно находиться сегодня в этом зале.
 Только такими апплодисментами мы будем поддерживать все происходящее на нашем вечере

7.Дорогие мои, обязательно будьте счастливы, даже от сознания своей молодости и еще не прожитой даже наполовину жизни. С праздником вас, мои женственные, мягкие и трудолюбивые! И ответственные! Ведь именно вам Природа доверила вынашивать, рожать и вскармливать. Вам семья доверила самое дорогое - свой дом. Но вам этого мало, вы блестяще справляетесь и с профессиональными задачами. Вам во все времена посвящались все мужские подвиги. Вашими именами назывались звезды, с вашими именами на устах умирали герои. Ради вас мужчины преодолевают огромные расстояния, ради одного вашего поцелуя и благосклонного взгляда, они готовы творить чудеса, ибо все великое и значительное совершается мужчинами, в конечном итоге, ради Женщины

Пропустим по 100 грамм"
8 Марта нынче здесь,
Цветы, стихи и гам!
Мысль появилась славная---------------------
Народ немного заскучал,
А дамы шепчут нам:
Чтоб все повеселели вмиг –--------------------
Ещё чуток добавили,
И стало славно нам!
Давайте дружно водочки-----------------------
А может быть подарочков 
Ещё подкинуть нам?
Да, что мы всё про девочек???--------------------
За счастье, за здоровье,
Бокалы тут и там…
За милых дам пьём, граждане-.............

Танец в газете
Наготове несколько газет, в каждой сделан вырез ровно для двух голов.Пары продевают головы в дырки и так танцуют.
Музыка стоп- газету поменять
У кого газета не порвётся до конца танца? 

Танцевальная пауза
Игровая пауза
пару ребят  привести на танцпол или место проведения конкурса как можно больше прекрасных дам с одетыми на них золотыми украшениями (то есть ничего ни у кого снимать не надо). Потом считаем количество украшений на всех вместе принесенных женщинах.у Какого парня больше "золота " ,тот и победил...

Бог создал женщин Индии трудолюбивыми, женщин Африки - страстными, женщин Франции – пикантными женщин Германии -хозяйственными, женщин Америки - деловыми. И все эти качества соединяются в наших русских женщинах! За наших женщин!

Выбираю мужчин.  подарить цветок женщине ,как-будто вы:
1. Хулиган (танцуя под "Мурку")
2. Грузин (танцуя Лезгинку)
3. арабский шейх
4. Стриптезер (Sex bomb)
5.Мачо (Ф. Киркоров Самбо-Мамбо)
6.участник бразильского карнавала
7.артист театра „Ромен“
8.Стиляга 
9.Моряк- матрос
10.Майкл Джексон

Танцевальная игра „Барыня-судариня“
Красавицы-“Сударыня-барыня“ в ладони хлопают
косатики- „Бараня-барыня“ хлопушку по коленам
            1.Как у наших у ворот пляшет барыню народ 
Касатики... красавицы......
            2.Топниправая нога. Топни левая нога.
Касатики... Красавицы...
            3.Руки вбоки поворот Пляшет Барыню народ.
Касатики...Красавицы...
            4.хлопни левая рука ,хлопни правая рука .
Касатики...Красавицы...
           5.Все бы пели да плясали.Все бы пели да плясали.
Касатики...Красавицы....

 Танцевальная игра „Ручеек“

Христофоровна,Никаноровна"
 2 команды,  2 стула,  платки и передники. 
По команде, бегут первые игроки, добегают до стула, садятся, одевают платок и передник, говорят "Я Христофоровна" (или "Я Никаноровна"), снимают платок и передник, бегут к своей команде.
Таким образом пробегают все участники.
Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее сделает.

Раздаёте по 1 шарику .Шары должны быть разные по цвету. Предлагаете мужчинам надуть шары и после этого отдать женщинам не завязывая. Мужчинам надо запомнить цвет своего шарика. По команде ведущего женщины отпускают шарики, а мужчинам нужно словить каждому свой шарик в полёте.
команды - человек по 7-8.лучше, если в каждой команде будут М и Ж, самого разного возраста.
по команде ведущего каждой команде предлагается 
выстроиться в колонны по росту.
вновь выстраиваться в колонны, 
 по дате рождения - от 1 до 31 числа месяца.
или по размеру обуви.
или по имени - от А до Я.
По весу
во возрасту.
По длине волос

танцевальная пауза
Игра «Танец с шарами»: каждой паре по 1 воздушному шару: танцевать и держать шар животами,носами,спиной,попами,не стоять на месте.Побеждает пара, не уронившая шар на пол (или уронившая последней)

Узнай голос жены „ Милый Вася – это я!“

СЦЕНКА-ЭКСПРОМТ "ДНЕВНИК ОДНОЙ ДАМЫ"
Участники садятся на стулья, им распределяются роли, когда участник слышит название своей роли,он встает и обегает свой стул.Если прозвучит фраза "Это было чудесно", то все одновременно встают и обегают свои стулья.  Участники:"Капитан""Дневник", "Дама", "Ночь", "Корабль".Ведущий читает слова:
 Антлантика. Чудесное время года, морские просторы пересекает огромный океанский лайнер. Корабль носит название "Феличита". Глухая ночь, все пассажиры спят.В каюте первого класса бодрствует симпатичная дама. Ей не спится она что-то пишет в тетради.Это ее дневник. Заглянем? рука дамы выводит: "Понедельник. Круиз! Наш корабль нес меня на встречу путешествиям. Это было чудесно. Вторник. Дорогой дневник! Сегодня я как благовоспитанная дама, обедала за одним столом с капитаном, нашего корабля. Он учтив и образован, а какие манеры. Это было чудесно. Среда. Сегодня я провела с капитаном 2 часа на капитанском мостике. Он сделал мне недвусмысленное предложение. Я пишу ночью, и если бы не темнота, я бы как воспитанная дама,покраснела... Но все равно, это было чудесно. Четверг.Капитан говорит что если не приму его предложение, он утопит весь корабль со всеми четырестами пассажирами. Какие сильные чувства оказывается я могу вызвать. О это было чудесно.Пятницы. Дорогой дневник! Я счастлива. Я сегодня ночью спасла 400 жизней. Это было чудесно.

Танцевальная пауза
1)«Мотальщики»
К талии 3 девушек привязывают ленты. Девушки наматывают ленты себе на талии. Мужчины—участники должны на скорость перекрутить ленты себе на талию... Кто быстрее и аккуратнее

3)Лопнуть др.у др. шарики привязанные на нитку к ноге.
4) «ШВАБРА» 
Нужно мужчин на 1 больше, чем женщин. Выстроиться в шеренги напротив друг друга. Когда зазвучит мелодия, мужчины "расхватывают" дам, а лишний танцует со шваброй
6. Милые девочки, девушки, женщины - вы самые прекрасные создания на этой планете! Вы Ангел и Демон, вы вечная загадка! Перед вами преклоняются все мужчины! Вы прекрасны, божественны, неотразимы! Никогда не забывайте об этом.

Вед: Дамы и господа! Уважаемые гости! К сожалению все хорошее имеет обыкновение быстро заканчиваться. И расставаясь с Вами хочется от всей души пожелать, пусть Ваша жизнь будет безоблачной, как небо над пустыней Сахара.Полной, как кувшин хлебосольного кавказца
Магомета. Долгой, как звездный путь к Сатурну.Интересной, как биография голливудских звезд.Пусть счастьем светятся Ваши глаза, как полярное сияние над северным полюсом! И пусть ваши желания сойдут с ума от ваших возможностей! 
Давайте выпьем за то, чтобы, прощаясь, мы верили
 в НОВУЮ скорую встречу, в новое наше свидание!

----------


## олюня

Здравствуйте! Я совсем-совсем новичек. Читаю сообщения и в который раз радуюсь, что попала на этот форум. Я только начинаю работать на ниве свадеб и юбилеев ( муж заставляет, он музыкант), поэтому собственно мной придуманного ещё нет. Выкладываю кое-что свадебное, если это было - простите.  Брала не с форума, Но если здесь такое было, не бейте сильно. Очень важно знать  ваше мнение, уважаемые форумчане. Очень хочу научиться вести праздники. 

кстати, о стихах. У нас почему-то любят, особенно на свадьбах, чтобы были стихи. А в капусте детей у меня не свидетели ищут, а молодые.
1. Встреча молодоженов. (Первыми встречают дети с большим надувным шаром в виде сердечка или двух сердечек)
                              Дети: Очень мы гордимся вами 
                                         В этот день и в этот час.
                                         Папе будущему, маме –
                                         Здесь готов наказ от нас.
                                         Родилась сейчас семья.
                                         Этот день сплетенье уз!
                                         Вам желаем счастья («я» и «я») -
                                         Чтоб родился карапуз!
                                         Чтоб он был у вас счастливый,
                                         И, конечно, крепкий, пухлый.
                                         Чтоб был милый и красивый,
                                         Как вот этот шар воздушный.
Ведущая: 
                   Предлагаем символ встречи
                   Вам дружнее в руки взять,
                   Открывая свадьбы вечер –
                   «Сердце» в небо отпускать.
                   Пусть хранит Господь Любовь,
                   Радуется пусть за Вас –
                   Шлет удачу вновь и вновь!
                   Открывайте свадьбы час! 
Молодожены отпускают шарик в небо. Ведущий приглашает их пройти в вестибюль. Когда молодожены переступают через порог, на котором лежит замок, ведущий останавливает их, свидетель поднимает замок и передает ведущей.
Ведущая: В старину на Руси было принято класть на порог замочек с ключом. Вот сейчас вы перешагнули порог, и я предлагаю вам от всех несчастий и обид, козней, злости и ссор закрыть вашу семейную жизнь на ключ, а ключ выбросить навсегда. 
Супруги закрывают замок и выбрасывают ключ с крыльца. К моменту прохода молодоженов гости выстраиваются в вестибюле "живым коридором", поднимают ленты зеленого, белого, желтого, красного цветов. 
Ведущий: Вас ждет свадебное застолье, проходите, дорогие молодожены!
Когда молодые входят в вестибюль звучит фонограмма "Колокольный перезвон" или "марш Мендельсона", гости бросают под ноги  молодым зерно и монеты, осыпают лепестками цветов и конфетти.

Осыпая зерном, гости приговаривают: Сыплем на вас рожь,
                                                                      Чтоб ваш род был хорош.
                                                                      Посыпаем пшеницей ярой,
                                                                      Чтоб вы были дружной парой.
Бросаем под ноги зерно,
Пусть счастьем прорастет оно.
Бросаем вам под ноги медь,
Чтоб никогда вам не болеть.
Бросаем мы и серебро,
Чтоб прибывало вам добро!
	У входа в зал стоят родители молодоженов.  мама жениха держит на подносе, устланном вышитым рушником, каравай с солонкой, папа жениха держит на подносе калач, мама невесты держит на подносе высокий бокал с соком – "Чашу терпения", а  брат невесты (отца нет) держит два веника,  два совочка и ведерко для первого "семейного мусора".
Ведущая:  Дорогие Татьяна и Михаил! По традиции Вас встречают самые дорогие Вам люди - родители. У мамы в руках каравай – как символ благополучия и достатка, соль – предупреждение, что не всегда жизнь бывает сладкой. Но чтобы вы преодолели препятствия, которые преподнесет вам жизнь, угоститесь караваем.
Ольга Михайловна: - Дорогие наши дети! Пусть будет счастлив Ваш союз! Пусть будет радостной Ваша любовь! Живите в дружбе и согласии. 
Ведущая: Молодожены! Отломите по кусочку хлеба и как следует посолите. Татьяна – Михаилу, а Михаил - Татьяне! Вы имеете возможность насолить друг другу  последний раз. Да побольше солите. Так! А теперь поменяйтесь кусочками хлеба. Посмотрите друг на друга с нежностью  и кормите друг друга.
Звучит музыка, возгласы гостей, молодожены "кормят" друг друга. Затем, папа Сергея подает на подносе молодым калач, хлеб – соль на рушнике тем временем кто-то из ответственных ставит на стол молодых, а поднос передает на следующий конкурс.
Ведущая:  А вот и калач, сейчас мы узнаем, кто из молодых в семье править будет, кто возьмет в свои руки бразды правления. Правой рукой отломите от калача по кусочку, у кого больше, тот и хозяин. 
Ведущая: Больше Таня откусила 
              Значит, закусив удила
              Ей семьею управлять,
              А Михаилу – помогать! 
Что ж, не зря Михаил тренировался, 
Три дня с мамой упражнялся.
Аппетитом не страдает,
Он главою, видно, станет!              
А сейчас угощайте  свадебным калачом своих гостей, пусть сбывается примета, кто свадебного калача откусит, успех и удачу в придачу получит!
Звучит музыка желательно «Хлеб – всему голова», молодожены угощают караваем гостей, свидетели несут в руках поднос, на который, по возможности, гости кладут деньги «на хлеб».
Ведущая:                                              
И прежде, чем начать застолье,
И поздравленья принимать,
Прошу я вас в кругу раздольном
«Чашу терпения» принять.

(Мамой Татьяны, на подносе подается чаша – хрустальный бокал, из которого они одновременно должны выпить содержимое.)
Ведущая: Пусть в вашей жизни будет меньше горя, размолвок, разлук и обид, чтобы «чаша терпения» никогда не переполнилась, отпейте из нее сейчас. 
Наталья Анатольевна: Дорогие наши Танюша и Михаил! Поздравляю Вас с созданием семьи и благословляю на долгую и счастливую жизнь. Будьте терпимы к недостаткам друг друга и с терпением преодолевайте внешние препятствия. Молодые одновременно выпивают содержимое бокала.
Ведущая: Выпили? Молодцы. А теперь разбейте. На счастье!
Что ж, "На счастье!" – скажем дружно,          Чтоб не быть им бедными,
Но добавить "сору" нужно.                               А вам, молодые дарим мы веник,
Гости, вы не стойте важными-                         Чтоб, с этих пор, вы не жили без денег!
Бросайте в "сор" деньгу бумажную,                 Вы проворство проявите,
Бросайте деньги медные,                                   Сор скорее соберите!
Брат Татьяны подаёт им веник и совок, а заодно и свидетелям вторую пару веник – совок.
Ведущая: А теперь мы посмотрим, как вы будете вместе работать. Дружно ли, слаженно ли? Возьмитесь за руки  и возьмите в руки веник и совок. А теперь, не разъединяя рук, подметайте ваш первый семейный сор. А свидетели пусть вам помогают. Теперь они обязаны помогать вам по жизни преодолевать препятствия и трудиться тоже.
Звучит фонограмма песни «Не кочегары мы, не плотники», молодожены вместе со свидетелями подметают и собирают сор в ведерко. По окончании конкурса брат Татьяны незаметно убирает ведерко и веники с совками в подсобное помещение. На небольшом расстоянии друг от друга стоят ассистенты, держа в руках ленты зеленого, белого, золотого цветов, к которым прикреплены сердечки с датами свадеб – нынешней, серебряной и золотой. Звучит фонограмма песни «Все выше и выше…» или «Эхо».
Ведущая:  Вот вы у жизни на пороге 
                   И перед вами горная дорога.
                   Так поднимай, жених, невесту молодую
                   До солнечных небес, до самых звезд
                   Красивую и нежную такую
                   Чтоб вечно на руках ее ты нес.
Жених берет невесту на руки, гости опускают ленту ниже, давая возможность молодоженам  приблизиться ко второй ленте.
Ведущая:  Преодолели первую преграду –
       Так вам и дальше вместе  идти надо.
                   Пусть пронесутся годы гурьбой
                   От свадьбы серебряной - до золотой!
Жених берет невесту на руки, гости опускают ленту ниже, давая возможность молодоженам  приблизиться к третьей ленте.
                   Всегда согласья в жизни достигайте,
                   В согласье с миром и с собой
                   Всегда друг друга уважайте,
                   И после свадьбы золотой!
	Жених переносит невесту  через третью ленту.
Жених и невеста встают на «ковер благополучия».
Ведущая: Этот ковер благополучия ваш семейный приют, на всю вашу долгую и счастливую семейную жизнь. Гарантия того, что, сохраняя такое же отношение друг к другу всю жизнь вы проживете счастливо и благополучно. Когда вдруг над вами начнут сгущаться тучи, если вы захотите поругаться, то пусть самый благоразумный из вас снимет со стены этот коврик и положит под ноги. Взявшись  за руки вновь, как сейчас встаньте на него и вспомните, тот заряд счастья и любви, который вы сейчас чувствуете. Вспомните, какими счастливыми были в день свадьбы и как хотели соединить свои судьбы. И тогда все невзгоды убегут прочь, ведь они боятся настоящих чувств. Будьте счастливы! 
Ассистенты сворачивают коврик и уносят. 

Ведущая: А сейчас мы проверим невесту. Вот  представь себе, что по прошествии 5 лет совместной жизни муж приходит домой в 2 часа ночи и навеселе. Чем ты его встретишь? (Предлагается на выбор 2 подноса, накрытых пакетами. На одном рюмка водки, на другом – ремень.) Невеста выбирает поднос.
Ведущая: Вот какая молодчина – знает, чем встречать мужчину. Умно, Таня так держать – проживете жизнь на 5! И еще один важный момент. Всегда интересно узнать: кто же будет первенцем у молодой семьи – мальчик или девочка. Так вот по старинному русскому обычаю гадают сами молодые на свадьбе, и такой прогноз бывает самым точным. Вот вам кочанчики капусты. Среди листочков мы ювелирно спрятали две записочки. На одной написано мальчик, а на другой, соответственно – девочка. Кто из вас первый найдет и почитает записку, тот и скажет нам, кто у вас будет первенец. Готовы? Тогда – начали! ( НУ и потом говорю что-то типа: 
вы такие взрослые, умные, свадьбу затеяли... Неужели не знаете, что детей не в капусте находят?)

потом приглашаю всех за столы. 
 Ещё люблю конкурс на "лучшее лицо кавказской национальности". Он универсальный, и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях идёт.  ещё хороший момент, когда поднимаю пары, которые женаты 5 лет, 10 лет и т.д.( учат молодых целоваться).
.есть обряд породнения семей через частушки, там новые родственники целуются, обнимаются. Не выкладываю, а вдруг здесь это было. Если нет, пишите выложу. Позже выложу другой вариант начала свадьбы.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

в последнее время стандартные стихи не использую у нас  их никто не слушает  могу за все мероприятие 1-2  использовать  и то не всегда личностные стихи делаю в виде гадания для цыганки в которую сама переодеваюсь  делаю как блок вместе с застольной песней и конечно цыганочка с выходом могу еще провести мастер класс на самого жгучего цыгана  по ходу показываю движения получается мини спектакль театра "Ромен"

----------


## slanas

> на мой взгляд, интересно в динамичных компаниях проходят цветные танцы


Хочу поделиться один раз попробывала провести цветные танцы с платочками.... и мне не понравилось. Может я что-то не так сделала. 
Всем раздала по цветному платочку....включила музыку...обьяснила, что нужно в центр выйти  и танцевать, если услышите, что поют про цвет, который совпадает с цветом платка. Ну танцевали.........а остальные ждали пока, будет песня с другим цветом. 
Подскажите, что не так!!!??

----------


## ZAVCLUB

цветные танцы не для всякой компании .например ели свадьба сидячая и гостей до 35 человек свидетели в виде конкурса собирают каждый свой паравоз  кто быстрей  .потом ктобыстрей раздаст платки .а потом кто кого перетанцует под цветные танцы  свидетели танцуют со всеми показывают креатив

----------


## Анюта Влади

*олюня*,
 Я тоже новичок, и не только на этом прекрасном форуме, но и в проведении  свадеб. Значит мы с тобой  «друзья по счастью»:biggrin: (как и все, кто в  этой  Большой дружной творческой семье! ). Это действительно так, у меня началась новая счастливая, радостная жизнь! Интересные встречи, знакомства, творческое вдохновение, даже когда шью костюмы - предвкушаю, как буду наряжать гостей , и уже радостно!А самое главное, НЕ хочется останавливаться на достигнутом!!!  




> У нас почему-то любят, особенно на свадьбах, чтобы были стихи.


Вот поэтому мы все здесь разные, с разных уголков земли. У каждого свои традиции, свои обычаи.
Я живу в небольшом городе и у нас не то, чтобы не любят стихи, я бы сказала даже не приветствуются. Люди чувствуют, когда ты говоришь простыми словами от души (пусть они и были приготовлены заранее) и прислушиваются. Как правило, слова прозой, более проникновенные. А такие торжественные и волнительные моменты, как встреча молодых хлебом солью, зажжение семейного очага, - только словами от души.Ведь для новобрачных и их родителей этот момент самый бесценный, самый волнительный и слёзки на глазах появляются от простых проникновенных слов.
Встречу молодожёнов  я стараюсь не затягивать :слова благословление от  родителей, хлеб-соль, решаем кто будет главой в семье, солим друг другу кусочки, угощаем гостей караваем.
И перед тем как пригласить новобрачных за стол, я торжественно под соответствующую музыку произношу такие слова(стихи) 
Сегодня здесь не именины.
Ни День Рожденья отмечаем.
Сегодня Свадьбу мы гуляем!
Так крикнем вместе: «ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ»!!! (гости кричат трижды)
С этого торжественного момента приглашаю новобрачных, а затем и всех гостей за свадебный стол.




> А теперь, не разъединяя рук, подметайте ваш первый семейный сор.


А у нас что-то подобное принято проводить на второй день свадьбы.



> Всегда интересно узнать: кто же будет первенцем у молодой семьи – мальчик или девочка. Так вот по старинному русскому обычаю гадают сами молодые на свадьбе, и такой прогноз бывает самым точным. Вот вам кочанчики капусты.


А может попробовать это провести во второй половине свадебного застолья?И тем самым сделать подводку к сбору денег на первенца в семье. И гости будут веселее наблюдать за всем происходящим.А может, кто и советы начнёт молодым давать:"Как правильно искать детей в капусте:biggrin:" !
 Но это лишь моё мнение.Я от всей души желаю тебе успехов :flower:  и просто делюсь с тобой своим небольшим опытом.

----------


## юрик71

> Я только начинаю работать на ниве свадеб и юбилеев ( муж заставляет, он музыкант)


бедняжка, сочувствую:eek:

----------


## Элен

> Я только начинаю работать на ниве свадеб и юбилеев ( муж заставляет, он музыкант),


Нельзя так... Нужно желание и внутреннее чутьё.
А если муж петь заставит,будешь петь? 
Тут два пути - либо мужа убедить в неумении вести торжества и оставить это дело,либо захотеть сделать всех молодожёнов счастливыми и загореться,и учиться,учиться,учиться... :Ok:

----------


## bratsk65

Посвящение молодожену...
Пели на свадьбе вот такую песню на мотив русской народной.Одевали мужчин в рубахи косоворотки и кепки. Может кому пригодится... У нас прошло очень весело.

Мы жонатые робяты
Хотим Ваню упредить
Холостым намного легче,
Чем жонатому прожить.

Мы по глупости женились.
Думали, что будет рай,
А пожили – прослезились:
Ох! Хоть ложись да помирай !

Это только холостые
Без работы бегают,
А женатые робята 
Всю работу делают.

Сам варю и сам стираю,
Сам работаю в саду,
Приходи и сам увидишь,
Ох ! что живу я как в аду.

Подростают наши дети:
Дай деньжонок нам отец.
Трудно жить на белом свете.
Ох! Будет ли тому конец?

А норяды , просто ужас!
Все пытаются урвать.
Где же это денег хватит.
Ох! И пупок можно сорвать.

О вине и не мечтаем,
Чуть- чуть выпил, чтобы спеть.
Посоветуемся что ли.
Ох! Развестись или терпеть?

----------


## олюня

> *олюня*,
> 
>  Но это лишь моё мнение.Я от всей души желаю тебе успехов и просто делюсь с тобой своим небольшим опытом.


СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО!!!! Муж заставляет, в смысле уговаривает, убеждает, что я смогу вести праздники. Говорит, надоело с чужими работать, хочу с тобой. А Я НЕ УМЕЮ!!!!! ну так вела, то для родственников, то встречу одноклассников  ну и всё. и я хочу УЧИТЬСЯ, УЧИТЬСЯ, УЧИТЬСЯ!!!! Вот, например, с играми беда, ну сколько не хожу на юбилеи и свадьбы, всё одно и тоже. Не проводят у нас переодевалок, танцевальных игр нет, с нарезками - так это вообще что-то запередельноеkuku. А тут на форуме столько всего, глаза разбегаются. Я тут наверое жить буду :Aga:  очень нужно и важно знать мнение других ведущих, а то даже посоветоваться не с кем

----------


## slanas

> Муж заставляет, в смысле уговаривает, убеждает, что я смогу вести праздники.


Я Вам завидую, что с мужем будете вместе работать. А мой только ворчит!:wink:

----------


## tataluna

*slanas* 


Я раздаю всем по 2 платочка разного цвета и себе беру в каждую руку по цвету:biggrin: и сама вместе с гостями в пляс:smile: А гости глядя на меня тоже жизни радуются:biggrin:

----------


## Джина

*slanas*,
  Сколько раз проводила "Цветные танцы" - всегда классно! Спасибо тем, кто придумал и поделился этой идеей. 
   Я выхожу с платочками и говорю, чтоб жизнь молодых не была черно - белая, а сияла разными красками, надо подержаться за что - нибудь цветное и соответственно связанное с этим цветом пожелать. Например, красный - страстной любви. Дальше показываю любой другой цвет - гости сами кричат (зеленый - денег, весны. молодости) и т.д.Затем разбирают платочки и объясняю, что надо будет под музыку делать. Делаем круг, в центре танцуют обладатели цвета, о котором муз. кусочек. И еще вначале говорю, что какой цвет активнее танцевать будет - тем приз от молодых.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

[QUOTE=олюня;2684344]! И еще один важный момент. Всегда интересно узнать: кто же будет первенцем у молодой семьи – мальчик или девочка. Так вот по старинному русскому обычаю гадают сами молодые на свадьбе, и такой прогноз бывает самым точным. Вот вам кочанчики капусты. Среди листочков мы ювелирно спрятали две записочки. На одной написано мальчик, а на другой, соответственно – девочка. Кто из вас первый найдет и почитает записку, тот и скажет нам, кто у вас будет первенец. Готовы? Тогда – начали! ( НУ и потом говорю что-то типа: 
вы такие взрослые, умные, свадьбу затеяли... Неужели не знаете, что детей не в капусте находят?)

у нас если бы ведущая предложила такой конкурс ее бы помидорами закидали это же прошлый век столько вариантов сбора на мальчиков и девочек :ползунки (старо .но еще катит). сочки. горшки . Кот Базилио Лиса Алиса .аисты .пираты......

----------


## Ильич

> Так вот по старинному русскому обычаю гадают сами молодые на свадьбе, и такой прогноз бывает самым точным. Вот вам кочанчики капусты. Среди листочков мы ювелирно спрятали две записочки. На одной написано мальчик, а на другой, соответственно – девочка. Кто из вас первый найдет и почитает записку, тот и скажет нам, кто у вас будет первенец. Готовы? Тогда – начали! ( НУ и потом говорю что-то типа: 
> вы такие взрослые, умные, свадьбу затеяли... Неужели не знаете, что детей не в капусте находят?)


Я помню как это конкурс проводили в 1978 году на свадьбе.. живут же конкурсы:biggrin:

----------


## Анжелик

согласна на все 100% что "*Цветные танцы"* идут всегда на ура и действительно ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо тому ЧЕЛОВЕКУ -кто это придумал!читая отчеты о проведенных праздниках можно увидеть что эти танцы танцуют:Россия.Украина,Германия,Италия ....и у нас во Вьетнаме..мне только больше нравиться не с лентами а с шариками надувными(правда пока их надуешь ,а я стараюсь по два цвета на человека :eek:)  но зато потом так прикольно смотреть как гости после игры ,под другую музычку начинают их в начале бросать а потом лопать ногами..как детки веселяться..любо смотреть..вот поэтому и надуваю шарикиkuku

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Ильич  это ты про капусту? полностью согласна (я наверно не правильно выделила цитату от олюня не умею еще .комп у меня не давно )а на счет гадания на детей можно вообще без денег делаеш генеологич .дерево с фотками и в низу 2 конверта крепишь на стену рядом ручки и листочки или ладошки Каждый голосует в течении свадьбы потом подсчет Вот как -то так

----------


## slanas

Кстати хочу поделиться,  один раз мне позвонил клиент и попросил, чтобы я ЛЕБЕДЯМИ поздравила его друга ( это был как бы его подарок для юбиляра). Я приехала почти в середине праздника. Сказала, что случайно зашла на огонёк....ну и т.п.д .....................все с удовольствием согласились  учавствовать в сценке. 
Получилась  живая открытка-поздравление.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

*slanas*,

чтобы я ЛЕБЕДЯМИ поздравила его друга 


Это как?  Кто принимал участие?

----------


## slanas

Чтобы наши силы нас не покидали, юбиляр предлагает подкрепиться эликсиром жизни.


> чтобы я ЛЕБЕДЯМИ поздравила его друга 
> 
> 
> Это как? Кто принимал участие?


Просто как развлекательный момент....тамады у них не было. 

Лебединое озеро обновлённое

Проездом из Парижа в ………….
Труппа большого театра предложила свои услуги. Специально для вас и только один раз. Бесплатно, вашему вниманию, и в подарок юбиляру : "ЛЕБЕДИНОЕ ОЗЕРО".
Начинается одноактный балет.
Действующие лица и исполнители:(выбегают по очереди и становятся в красивые позы под "Танец маленьких лебедей", дальше он идёт фоном.)
1. БАТЬКА ЛЕБЕДЬ - он же вожак стаи.
2. МАТЬ ЛЕБЕДИХА - жена его.
3. ЛЕБДЯТА - их дети.
Холодное осеннее утро, дует холодный ветер. Ветер гоняет по озеру волны.
В камышах стая готовятся к перелёту.
Лебеди собрались лететь туда, где потеплее и посытнее, за границу. 
Батька Лебедь поднимает стаю на крыло.
Стая летит в следующем порядке:
Батька Лебедь
Мать Лебедиха 
Лебедята, их дети.
Вдруг маленький лебедёнок стал терять силы и упал.
Стая не заметила и улетела.
Но материнское сердце вещее. Она оглянулась, закричала.
Стая повернула назад.
Батька первым увидел, подлетел, лебедёнка потряс, сделал искусственное дыхание.
Не помогает. Тогда Батька Лебедь слетал за элексиром жизни. 
Влил лебедёнку, он ожил.
Расправил крылья и запорхал 
Другие лебедята, видя такое дело, тоже запросили.
Батька лебедь налил и им. ( Лебедята принимают элексир жизни.)
Батька не обидел и себя. 
Мать Лебедиха летала вокруг, махала крыльями и громко ругалась ..
Но ей тоже нужны были силы для перелёта, поэтому выпила и сама.
И стая с новыми силами полетели в тёплые края.

----------


## Львовна

Тоже развлекательный момент на свадьбе.
 Сказка. Без костюмов. Артистов обозначаем табличками с названием роли. В главных ролях молодожены. Весь текст читает автор, Актеры выполняют заданные по тексту действия.
Сказка дурацкая, но всегда идет на ура.И сами актёры и зрители хохочут до слёз)

Cказка-2

Бессмертная трагедия Вильяма нашего Шекспира в стихах 
(на новый лад).

Действующие лица: Отелло, Дездемона, Яго, шкаф, кровать, шуба,  моль, платок, конь, занавес. (10персонажей)

Действие 1
На сцене шкаф, шуба, кровать, моль, Яго.

Занавес.

В старинном городе красивом
Отелло жили с Дездемоной,

А вот их скромная квартира
Вот Шкаф двухстворчатый высокий
Красивый он, хоть  и из дуба
Стоит с открытыми дверями.
На корточках у шкафа Яго
Слуга коварный Дездемоны.
Он рьяно полирует шкафчик.

Тут появилась Дездемона,
А Яго был в нее влюбленный,
И не из добрых побуждений 
Ей положил на ногу руку.

Не повелася Дездемона
На эти грязны домоганья.
Не знал подлец, что Дездемона 
Лет десять каратэ училась.
С ноги он получил по уху
И Дездемона удалилась.

В шкафу висит из норки Шуба
Вдруг, скаля зубы, Моль влетает
И подлетает прямо к Шубе.
Трясется шуба от испуга,
Под шкафом спрятаться пытаясь,
А шуба стоит штуку евро,
И шубу любит Дездемона.
Поэтому усердный Яго
Хватает чей-то старый тапок
И моль гоняет по квартире,
Чтобы убить её, заразу.
Моль быстренько уносит ноги
С ней  вместе Яго убегает.


А на одной из полок шкафа 
Лежал Платочек синий-синий
И ждал, когда в него сморкнутся,
Вздыхая томно в ожиданье.

А вот старинная кроватка
С кривыми ножками витыми
(сейчас так моден стиль барокко)
Стоит она по центру спальни,
Поскрипывая своей спинкой.

Итак, Отелло с Дездемоной,
Держась за руки, в спальню входят.
Она садится на кроватку
Он перед ней встал на колени.
Отелло любит Дездемону
 (Они недавно поженились)_
Поцеловал Отелло страстно
Свою супругу Дездемону,

Увидел эту сцену Яго
Затрясся Яго крупной дрожью,
И стал хихикать тихо в руку,
Задумывая план коварный,
Чтоб разлучить двоих влюбленных.

Занавес

Действие 2

Занавес


Отелло был майор запаса,
А тут война в стране случилась
Отелло получил повестку
И стал на битву собираться.

Рыданья бедной Дездемоны
Были слышны на всю округу
Любимую из норки шубу
Она накинула на плечи,
Но настроенье, к сожаленью,
У Дездемоны не поднялось.
И шубу снова в шкаф повесив, 
Платок она взяла из шкафа
Им вытирала свои слёзы
И иногда в него сморкалась.

Платочку нравилось сморканье
И потому он улыбался.

Отелло свистнул очень громко
Тут выбежал скакун игривый
И оглушил всех громким ржаньем.
И топотом копыт безумным.

Сел на коня Отелло быстро
И от души волшебный пендель
Коню он дал для ускоренья
Затем он ускакал на битву.

Расстроенная Дездемона
Платочек в шкафчик положила
И побежала по подружкам,
Чтоб поделиться своим горем.

А под кроватью моль таилась,
Чтоб не прибили ненароком,
Но крыльями слегка шуршала
Кровать задрыгала ногами,
Так как щекотки не терпела.

Тут появился злобный Яго
По комнате он бегал нервно
Искал, что можно скомуниздить,
Чтобы подставить Дездемону.
Он ничего не обнаружил,
Со злости стукнул шкаф ногою,
И тут увидел он платочек.
Схватил его и удалился.

Занавес.

Действие 3

Занавес.

С войны Отелло возвратился
Увешанный весь орденами
И конь его геройский тоже
Пришел с подбитою ногою,
Хромая и держась за спину,
Но ржал при этом очень громко.

Отелло встретил хитрый   Яго
Склонился перед ним в поклоне.
Сказал, что выглядит  Отелло
Вполне сегодня по-геройски,
Хоть и рогами дверь цепляет.
К тому же нет в шкафу платочка…


Заржал тут громко конь не к месту
Его Отелло больно стукнул.

Тут прибежала Дездемона.
На шею кинулась Отелло.
Отелло снял супругу с шеи
И за её он шею взялся.

От страха шкаф раскрыл все дверки,
Из шкафа вывалилась шуба,
И моль по комнате металась,
От страха, щелкая зубами,
За ней гонялся с тапком Яго,
Через кровать сигая лихо.

Сказал Отелло очень грозно:
Вот шуба новая из норки,
Побитая немного молью,
А где платочек синий-синий
Подарок мой к 8 марта?
Ты мне, наверно, изменяешь?

Не испугалась Дездемона
Сказала грозному Отелло:
Платок до дыр я заносила
И в сэконд-хэнд его сдала я.
И снова конь заржал не к месту,
Моль, за крыло схватив зубами,

Пойдем-ка лучше мы в кроватку
Сказала мужу Дездемона.

Тут успокоился ревнивец
Обнял жену свою он нежно
И с нею лёг скорей в кроватку.

Так мир в семье восстановился
А злобный Яго задушился.


Занавес

Конец.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> у нас если бы ведущая предложила такой конкурс ее бы помидорами закидали это же прошлый век столько вариантов сбора на мальчиков и девочек :ползунки (старо .но еще катит). сочки. горшки . Кот Базилио Лиса Алиса .аисты .пираты......


А почему и нет? Что в КАПУСТЕ такого! Ну выйдет персонаж(или ведущий) -да захотят проверить,кто в этой семье будет "капусту рубить" (деньги зарабатывать) Да две капустины по гостям (2 команды Ж и Н)пустить. И пусть передают обрывая листы.Да победителю копилку вручить,можно к дарам перейти.или к распределению обязанностей( Блок на тему подобрать)Я на детей собираю вообще с детскими цветными зонтами.

----------


## shoymama

> Да две капустины по гостям (2 команды Ж и Н)пустить. И пусть передают обрывая листы.


И весь зал в капустных листах... Здорово! 
Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала. А внутри - малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой. И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато." Ржач стоял страшный. Но пришлось отказаться именно из-за летящей во все стороны бумаги. Камера-то все снимает. Неэстетично. :Aga:

----------


## олюня

и опять СПАСИБО. И за отзывы, и за замечания. Буду попутно всё исправлять. Городок у нас небольшой, живём в такой тайге:biggrin:!!!!! Ну негде взять нового, и посмотреть как работают другие тоже нет возможности. Поэтому и хочу научиться чему-то, нужно же как-то обновлять всё. Очень интересно как в других городах проводят. У нас-то народ неизбалованный. А вот поцелуй на мосту любви оч заинтересовал. Никогда такого не видела. Только не пойму по какому принципу  это делается. И ещё, подскажите, где можно посмотреть интересные игры и переодевалки?

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
ну это конечно обрядовое больше, но может кто под себя переделает.
сейчас по старинному якутскому обычаю Вы, дорогие молодожены, и вы дорогие гости, примите участие в обряде очищения. Вот над дверью - салама и колокольчик, пусть каждый из вас, проходя мимо, прикоснется к колокольчику и его звон очистит вас от усталости, ненужных эмоций и переживаний. САЛАМА - это верёвка, лента, на которую привязывают много коротких разноцветных ленточек. Это что-то типа оберега от неприятностей, неудач и т.д.

а вот ещё что сделала на одной свадьбе. Тоже по обычаю, но смотрелось красиво
На подносе ассистент держит камелек, чорон с кумысом и лепешки. В руках у тамады – спички.
Ведущая: семейная жизнь начинается с семейного очага и издревле зажигать очаг  и поддерживать в нем огонь, создавая тепло и уют в семье – была почетная миссия женщины. А горючим материалом для камелька вашей семьи послужат добрые советы и напутствия семейных пар со стажем.
Подходят семейные пары и дают советы и напутствия молодым, складывая бумажки  в камелек.
Уважайте друг друга и будьте внимательны и предупредительны – тогда ваша любовь не угаснет с годами, а разгорится еще ярче.
Марина, не забывай: что самый короткий путь к согласию лежит все-таки через кухню, а самый надежный – через спальню.
Миша, всегда носи жену на руках, а то на шею сядет.
Помни, Миша, настоящий мужчина всегда добьется того, чего хочет женщина.
Марина, всегда и во всем слушайся мужа – переходи дорогу там, где скажет он, но веди его туда, куда надо тебе.
Запомни, Миша, чем уже будет ваша кровать, тем, меньше ссор будет в вашем доме.
Марина, научись с блеском делать три вещи: 1 – отлично готовить любые блюда, шить, стирать, воспитывать детей; 2 – умей всегда хорошо выглядеть и старайся быть интересной и разной;  3 – периодические все, что в первом пункте – перекладывай на мужа, тогда и со  вторым  пунктом у тебя будет полный порядок.
Миша, знай: домой нужно приходить или вовремя или каждый день.

Ведущая: Ну что ж топлива для вашего очага достаточно. Спасибо, старшим за советы, ну, а огонь от своего семейного очага вам передают родители. Это священный огонь, его много лет поддерживает в своем очаге  твоя свекровь, Мариночка. Огонь любви, тепла и счастья. Возьми же его и зажги свой очаг. Теперь ты становишься хранительницей семейного очага – это очень ответственная, но почетная обязанность. Какой бы холодный ветер ни дул, пламя вашего очага должно гореть, давая свет и тепло вашей семье. Ну, а ты, Миша – выполни обряд кормления огня. С этого момента и навсегда ты несешь ответственность за свою семью, ее достаток и благополучие.
 камелёк - это по-якутски очаг. Я брала красивую тарелку глубокую, но чтоб не лопнула от нагрева. А кормление огня - это бросить кусочки хлеба в огонь и брызнуть кумысом(ну или ещё чем-нибудь) Ну вот, как-то так

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
ну это конечно обрядовое больше, но может кто под себя переделает.
сейчас по старинному якутскому обычаю Вы, дорогие молодожены, и вы дорогие гости, примите участие в обряде очищения. Вот над дверью - салама и колокольчик, пусть каждый из вас, проходя мимо, прикоснется к колокольчику и его звон очистит вас от усталости, ненужных эмоций и переживаний. САЛАМА - это верёвка, лента, на которую привязывают много коротких разноцветных ленточек. Это что-то типа оберега от неприятностей, неудач и т.д.

а вот ещё что сделала на одной свадьбе. Тоже по обычаю, но смотрелось красиво
На подносе ассистент держит камелек, чорон с кумысом и лепешки. В руках у тамады – спички.
Ведущая: семейная жизнь начинается с семейного очага и издревле зажигать очаг  и поддерживать в нем огонь, создавая тепло и уют в семье – была почетная миссия женщины. А горючим материалом для камелька вашей семьи послужат добрые советы и напутствия семейных пар со стажем.
Подходят семейные пары и дают советы и напутствия молодым, складывая бумажки  в камелек.
Уважайте друг друга и будьте внимательны и предупредительны – тогда ваша любовь не угаснет с годами, а разгорится еще ярче.
Марина, не забывай: что самый короткий путь к согласию лежит все-таки через кухню, а самый надежный – через спальню.
Миша, всегда носи жену на руках, а то на шею сядет.
Помни, Миша, настоящий мужчина всегда добьется того, чего хочет женщина.
Марина, всегда и во всем слушайся мужа – переходи дорогу там, где скажет он, но веди его туда, куда надо тебе.
Запомни, Миша, чем уже будет ваша кровать, тем, меньше ссор будет в вашем доме.
Марина, научись с блеском делать три вещи: 1 – отлично готовить любые блюда, шить, стирать, воспитывать детей; 2 – умей всегда хорошо выглядеть и старайся быть интересной и разной;  3 – периодические все, что в первом пункте – перекладывай на мужа, тогда и со  вторым  пунктом у тебя будет полный порядок.
Миша, знай: домой нужно приходить или вовремя или каждый день.

Ведущая: Ну что ж топлива для вашего очага достаточно. Спасибо, старшим за советы, ну, а огонь от своего семейного очага вам передают родители. Это священный огонь, его много лет поддерживает в своем очаге  твоя свекровь, Мариночка. Огонь любви, тепла и счастья. Возьми же его и зажги свой очаг. Теперь ты становишься хранительницей семейного очага – это очень ответственная, но почетная обязанность. Какой бы холодный ветер ни дул, пламя вашего очага должно гореть, давая свет и тепло вашей семье. Ну, а ты, Миша – выполни обряд кормления огня. С этого момента и навсегда ты несешь ответственность за свою семью, ее достаток и благополучие.
 камелёк - это по-якутски очаг. Я брала красивую тарелку глубокую, но чтоб не лопнула от нагрева. А кормление огня - это бросить кусочки хлеба в огонь и брызнуть кумысом(ну или ещё чем-нибудь) Ну вот, как-то так

----------


## MAGISTRA

> И весь зал в капустных листах... Здорово! 
> Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала.


И с этим согласна. Тоже в зале  типография когда-то была. Надо все продумывать.:rolleyes:

----------


## Славина

> Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала. А внутри - малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой. И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато." Ржач стоял страшный. Но пришлось отказаться именно из-за летящей во все стороны бумаги. Камера-то все снимает. Неэстетично.


Оля, прикольно! А я попробую можно, только я буду заворачивать в целофановые, упаковочные пакетики, вещь то нужная, после свадьбы у нас все носятся в поисках этих самых пакетиков, чтобы оставшиеся продукты забрать, а тут столько и даром :biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

Я еще и несколько коробок использовала по принципу матрешки (по всей квартире коробочки валялись, собирала все  :Aga: ), а то очень уж много крутить. И на некоторых слоях надписи наклеивала: "верх", "не ронять", "не кантовать", "осторожно", и т.п. Только коробки от дорогой бытовой техники лучше не брать - расстраиваются, что самой техники в них нет:biggrin:

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала. А внутри - малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой.


Когда-то я в посылочки такие заворачивала ежовые руковицы для жены и пилу для мужа,потом козлы таскала с бревнышком красивым и молодые пилили-и-и-и.:))))) Было очень зрелищно.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

[QUOTE=shoymama;2686650]

Только коробки от дорогой бытовой техники лучше не брать - расстраиваются, что самой техники в них нет:

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Alala

> Бессмертная трагедия Вильяма нашего Шекспира в стихах 
> (на новый лад).


Львовна! Редко когда пишу хвалебные отзывы, но тут читала и от лягушачьей улыбки аж голова болеть перестала. Спасибоньки, свежо и весело! Откуда, если не секрет? (последнее предложение желательно прочесть в духе Шекспира, по крайней мере, писала я его с такой интонацией).

----------


## Kescha

> И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато."



Оля,мне тоже понравилось! :Ok:  С твоего разрешения,к себе в " шкатулочку"  возьму. Может, когда-нибудь,и пригодится... :Aga: 
Уже представляю себе лица когда найдут:



> малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой. И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато."

----------


## GlazOlga

> Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала. А внутри - малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой. И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато." Ржач стоял страшный


ой, действительно, сто лет, такая ностальгия...

----------


## MAGISTRA

Хочу поделиться сценарием выездной регистрации. У кого есть интересные идеи на этот счет?

Звучит торжественная фонограмма. Распорядитель приглашает в зал гостей, которые выстраиваются по двум сторонам дорожки.

                         Фонограмма: Торжественная.
Жизнь – ураган!
Сквозь пальцы, сквозь желанья,
Сквозь дней стремительный поток
Она уходит в выси мирозданья,
Отбрасывая за витком - виток!
И только ОН – Она сквозь истину познанья
Из века в век несут любви росток!

Дамы и господа! Приветствуем вас в этот торжественный и радостный час! Золотыми буквами в летопись  истории вписана новая дата: _______!  День  рождения семьи! Праздник любви!

Да здравствует любовь!
Всего живого на земле начало.
Да здравствует любовь!
Из уст влюбленных  музыкой звучи!
И пусть на крыльях ангелов господних
Над всей землей разносится сегодня
Вселенское признание в любви!
Приветствуйте! Счастливый! Искренний! Надежный! Будущий глава новой семьи!
Главный герой торжества!  ____________!

            ( по дорожке идет жених в окружении ангелов)

Она – само совершенство! Она – идеал красоты и нежности! В ее прекрасном сердце горит яркий огонек любви! В ее нежных руках  будущее тепло семейного очага! Встречайте, венец божественного творенья  очаровательная невеста: 
_________________

«Уважаемые жених и невеста! ____И _____Начало счастливой семейной жизни подобно сотворению великих музыкальных произведений. Совсем непросто создавать свой собственный полный радости, покоя и доверия мир, в котором чарующие звуки музыки любящих сердец сольются в удивительную гармоничную мелодию, способную вмиг пробудить все душевные силы человека. От того, какими чувствами вы наполните это произведение, зависит, насколько талантливым будет это исполнение. Дружная семья – как светлячок в  ночи, его приветливый огонек притягивает родных и друзей, добавляя тепла и света вашему дому. Сохранять такое богатство непросто, но вместе вы справитесь с любыми трудностями. 
Создавая семью, вы добровольно приняли на себя великий долг друг перед другом и перед будущим ваших детей.

Соблюдая торжественный обряд, в присутствии ваших родных и друзей, я обязана спросить Вас: «Готовы ли вы стать родными людьми и доверить свои судьбы друг другу?  Является ли ваше решение вступить в брак взаимным и добровольным?

     Прошу ответить Вас,  ________ – да!
     Прошу ответить Вас, __________ - да!

С вашего взаимного согласия, доброй воли и в соответствии с Семейным кодексом Российской Федерации  Ваш брак регистрируется и я прошу подойдите к столу  и своими подписями скрепить  ваш семейный союз. 

          ( молодожены ставят подписи)

Сегодня 4 июля 2008 года брак граждан России
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  и 
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  зарегестрирован.

Обьявляем вас мужем и женой!
Вы сказали друг другу «ДА!»
Ваше «ДА» осветило вечность
Вы сказали друг другу «Да!»
И оно унеслось в бесконечность.
Пусть пронесутся года и века
И поколения сменят друг друга
А признание ваше – сердечное «ДА»
Не исчезнет в веках никогда!

С давних времен о святости брака напоминают обручальные кольца, они – знак верности и непрерывности брачного союза. Прошу Вас, наденьте друг другу обручальные кольца в знак любви и преданности друг другу, и пусть они напоминают Вам, что рядом всегда есть человек, который всегда правильно поймет, сердце, которое правильно рассудит и любит вас преданно и сердечно!

          ( Ангел подносит обручальные кольца)

Поздравьте друг друга теплым супружеским поцелуем!
Уважаемые  молодожены! Во все времена  белый голубь  являлся символом мира, дома, доброты!  Мы дарим вам этих волшебных птиц. Отпуская их в небо, загадайте заветные желания и пусть все ваши мечты исполнятся! На счастье, радость и любовь!

                 ( Отпускают в небо голубей)

Вот вы и стали супругами.  весь мир теперь ваш! Слышите!
Звучит музыка!  Музыка вашей любви! Музыка вашей семьи!
Этот свадебный вальс
Будет помнится целую вечность
Этот свадебный вальс
Вас уносит сейчас в бесконечность
Пусть промчаться года
И другими вы будете
Но ваш свадебный вальс никогда
Никогда не забудете!
Подарите нам первый супружеский танец!
            « Мой ласковый и нежный зверь!» - вальс 
(Затем ведущий берет св-во о браке, паспорта и поздравление, возвращаюсь к молодым и отдаёт документы со словами)
Говорят, что браки совершаются на небесах. И сегодня воля небес на земле подтверждена вашими подписями и скреплена печатью. 
      (имя) ,вам, как берегине и хранительнице домашнего очага вручаем Ваш первый семейный документ. 
		(Вручает невесте св-во о браке) 
Ведущий обращается к мужу
   (имя), желаю стать надёжной опорой для Вашей семьи. (Вручает паспорта)

                                - родители-

Все мы родом из детства! Дорогие молодожены вы получили в наследство самый щедрый дар: тепло, заботу и любовь ваших родителей. Сегодня они вместе с вами радуются вашему счастью! Подойдите к своим родителям, поблагодарите их и принимайте поздравления от самых близких вам людей! 

Когда судьбою рождена любовь
И счастье в двух сердцах
Приходят двое – он – она и зажигают тот очаг….
И мужем назовется он 
И будет имя ей жена 
И тем огнем из очага Вся жизнь семьи озарена 
______И_____! Еще раз поздравляем вас с днем рождения вашей семьи! Пусть всегда в вашем доме горит семейный  очаг любви. Пусть на его тепло приходят только добрые люди!
Назначьте  самим себе «амплуа» счастливых супругов. И перед Вами откроется мир прекрасных чувств, красоты и гармонии! Мир, в котором никогда не кончается ощущение полноты жизни! Я от всего сердца желаю вам счастья и  веселой свадьбы! 

Уважаемые гости, настал ваш  час поздравить новобрачных!
Дарите им пожелания и цветы! А тех кто поздравит приглашаю 
В праздничный зал!
Церемония окончена
                                 (Музыка)

----------


## snezanabaid

> у нас если бы ведущая предложила такой конкурс ее бы помидорами закидали это же прошлый век столько вариантов сбора на мальчиков и девочек :ползунки (старо .но еще катит). сочки. горшки . Кот Базилио Лиса Алиса .аисты .пираты......


А у нас проводят и...знаете ли довольно неплохо получается ,судя по отзывам ,молодёжь то ЭТОГО не знает ,взрослые помнят из своей свадьбы или со свадьбы друзей ,так что НОВЫМ может быть даже уже хорошо забытое старое.
А я вчера вообще экспромтом на детей гадала, предварительно пустила "Посылочку"с сопроводительным письмом и вот, когда посылка дошла до Ж. и Н. там оказались детские бутылочки(синяя и красная) и тут я просто сказала что пора на первенца погадать ,какая бутылочка быстрее наполнится монетками:smile:А гости стали кричать что монет у них нет, стали скручвать купюры и запихивать в прямом смысле слова, так утрамбовалиkukuчто молодым надо будет ОЧЕНЬ постараться извлечь денежки. Неожиданный ход, но мне понравилось, надо будет повторить)))

----------


## skomorox

> предварительно пустила "Посылочку"с сопроводительным письмом


как была запущена посылочка? Расскажи?:rolleyes:

----------


## Elena AzArt

есть вариант:
два фартука розовый и синий с множеством карманов, на которых написано "на пеленки", "на коляску", "на памперсы"  одевают свидетели. суть та же.

----------


## uljbka

Вы,здесь обсуждаете как Ильич сказал прошлыи век,а у меня на личнои свадьбе ,а  это было в 1989 году-посылку прислали,в этои посылке были завернутые пупсята голяки в газеты,вот в этои посылке  кто быстрее развернет и наидет сколько пупсят .сколько наидет муж(это мальчики) сколько я(девочки)-а в итоге было 11 пупсят и в конце тамада сказала "Даешь футбольную команду".А на то кто первыи родится был конкурс 2 куклы 1 девочка,1 мальчик  к каждои кукле-был подвязана цветная лента голуб(м),розов(ж)-кто быстрее разрежет пополам ленту и доберется до своеи куклы тот первым родится.

----------


## snezanabaid

> как была запущена посылочка? Расскажи?


Очень просто, после дарения подарков, обратила внимание гостей на то, что на столе стоит коробочка с бантиком, она стояла с самого начала свадьбы, я и вида не подала что это моя, просто взяла её и спросила все ли гости подарили подарки,может кто-то не успел?....а потом сказала что тут есть записочка, так называемое сопроводительное письмо. А так как свадьбы в последнее время у меня 2Сидячие", то это было начало игрового блока ,т.е. приз достанется тому, кто самый сильный....у кого красивые ножки ,самому артистичному и т.д. А в итоге приз достался тем, кто сегодня поженился. прошло прекрасно, участвовали охотно.

----------


## Львовна

> Львовна! Редко когда пишу хвалебные отзывы, но тут читала и от лягушачьей улыбки аж голова болеть перестала. Спасибоньки, свежо и весело! Откуда, если не секрет? (последнее предложение желательно прочесть в духе Шекспира, по крайней мере, писала я его с такой интонацией).


Это собственное творенье))) Спасибо огромное за похвалу!!!!

----------


## Львовна

:smile:Может,пригодится кому....идея не нова, но стишки собственные. На свадьбу хороших знакомых, где было много детей, на второй день сделали из ребёнышей пионеров. Было мило :)

1.   Что за шум? Что за гам?  
      Кто шагает в гости к нам?                                                                                        /Пионервожатая      
      Кто шагает дружно в ряд?       
      Пионерский наш отряд!                                                                                                / Дети хором
      Предоставить детям слово
      Вы готовы?

  —Всегда готовы!

2    Жених! Жену свою любить
      И на руках её носить,                                                                                                     / Мальчик
      Не говорить её грубых слов
      Будь готов!

       —Всегда готов!

3.   Невеста! Я скажу учтиво:
      Надо быть всегда красивой,                                                                                               /Настя
      В шубах норковых ходить,
      И «брульянтами» светить!
      Покупать себе обновы 
      Будь готова!

  —Всегда готова!

4.   Ну, а я скажу, невеста, 
      Будь всегда ты с мужем честной!                                                                                            / Катя
      Ни за что не говори
      Сколько стоили духи!
      Не сказать дурного слова
      Будь готова!

 —Всегда готова!


5.  Жених!
     Шить, стирать, посуду мыть,                                                                                                     /  Мальчик
     Утром мусор выносить,
     Приготовить вкусный плов
     Будь готов!

 —Всегда готов!

6.   Жених!
      Это мы сейчас играем                                                                                                                       / Настя
      С куклами и мишками
      Подрастём, найдёшь нам принцев
      С нефтяными вышками?

      Мы, таких же, как у Майи      
      Женихов найти желаем!                                                                                                                      / Катя     
      Подыскать нам женихов
      Будь готов!

  —Всегда готов!

7. Мне понравилась невеста,                                                                                                                      /Мальчик
    Только взрослая она
    Ты роди скорее дочку
    Будет мне потом жена!
    Чтоб её в себя влюбить
    Обещаю принцем быть!
    Игорь, Майя, дайте слово,
    Что детей родить готовы!

8.  Друзья и гости
     Всем вниманье
     Супруги дали обещанье
     Чтоб быть для всех всегда примером                                                                                                        / Пионервожатка
     Сейчас их примем в пионеры!

----------


## Львовна

Пока сочиняли сценарий к юбилею Управления Физ-ры и спорта, родили вместе с соавторшей моей кричалку-игру с трибунами:) Может, кому сгодится:smile:
игра с залом
Ведущий делит всех зритлей на три сектора. И предлагает каждому сектору по команде ведущего, поднимая флажки, произносить:  
1 сектор - Я
2 сектор ЗА
3 сектор СПОРТ

ВЕДУЩИЙ 1.Друг за друга,как семья 
На трибуне сектор (показывает рукой на сектор) Я

Прогрохочет,как гроза
Дружно средний сектор (показывает рукой на сектор) ЗА

Мощный прогремит аккорд
Самый громкий сектор (показывает рукой на сектор) СПОРТ


Ринг, бассейн, татами, корт
Всем открыты… (показывает рукой поочередно  на каждый  сектор) Я ЗА СПОРТ!

По плечу любой рекорд
Потому что … (показывает рукой поочередно  на каждый  сектор Я ЗА СПОРТ!

Воркутой спортивной горд,
Потому что… (показывает рукой поочередно  на каждый  сектор) Я ЗА СПОРТ!

----------


## Порубовы

Очерк о новой программе в стиле "Намедни"

----------


## Львовна

На встрече молодоженов в ресторане делали цветные ленты. Коридор из гостей с цветами и лентами по цветам радуги. Подводка бла-бла про то, что существует  такая примета, что если в день свадьбы молодая семья пройдет под радугой, то этот брак будет самый счастливый на земле..Когда молодые подходят к ленте, гости приподнимают её над головами молодых:)
первая лента белая, потом радуга, последняя - золотая. А дальше каравай и так далее.

ЦВЕТНЫЕ ЛЕНТЫ

Белый цвет невинность, чистота,
Держись за белый и желай добра.

К 
Любовь чтоб ваша нежная, любовь, чтоб ваша страстная 
Такой же и осталась бы - пройдите-ка под красною

О
Чтоб настроенье - классное и стали ещё ближе вы
Держитесь дружно за руки шагайте через рыжую

Ж
Чтобы лучами солнца семья была согрета
Шагайте через желтую, цвет солнечного лета!
З 	
Чтоб не поссорил  быт сердца ваши влюбленные 
И не клевали денег куры –шагайте под зеленую

Г
Мирное небо над головой 
Дарит небесный цвет голубой!

С 
Мечты у всех заветные, мечты у всех красивые.
А чтобы сбылись все они- пройдите ленту синюю..

Ф
А вдруг кто позавидует..
Ведь в жизни не без этого.
С улыбкой говорите вы..
На вас нам.. фиолетово



Чтоб жизнь была вам праздником,
И полон дом подарками –
Вот лента золотая и самая здесь яркая!!!!

Ребята, вы прошли радугу семейного счастья и недаром начинает эту радугу белый цвет, ваших чистых сердец, а завершает благородный золотой!

(Сколько лет должно пройти? Правильно 50. Проходите через эту ленту, не размыкая рук, чтобы через 50 лет ваши сердца и вашу любовь можно было назвать золотой)


А мы.. желаем паре молодой дожить до свадьбы золотой!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

В личке была просьба сочинить кричалку про тещу... выкладываю здесь, может быть еще кому-то пригодится 

*Кричалка «Супер-теща»* (В. Косыгина)

Всех уважит и приветит,
Погуляет с внуком в роще,
Ай, да… (имя) молодец! 
Ай, да…*супер-теща!* 

Захотел блинов зятек, 
Ничего нет проще! 
Пред задором трепещим, 
Вы просто…*супер-теща!*

Терпелива и мудра,
Редкое сокровище
Честно зятю говорим,
… (имя)… *супер-теща!*

----------


## GammiLugansk

Виктория    СУПЕР!!!!!!! Спасибо :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Juliya Star

Здравствуйте всем! Я очень рада знакомству и хочу сказать СПАСИБО всем тем кто делает большое дело, творит праздник! Я новенькая, надеюсь примите меня в свои ряды! А я обещаю поделиться своими наработками!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вношу свой вклад. Идея тематической свадьбы не моя.Но я думаю кому-нибудь пригодиться.:smile:
*
Счастливый рейс*

Свадьбу проводит Ведущая в роли стюардессы. До появления молодых Ведущая обращается к гостям
Отпрвится в рейс наш маленький «Ил»,
Хозяйкой буду я, стюардесса.
Должна я следить .чтоб никто не грустил,
Чтоб каждый был бодр и весел.
Родителям здесь – штурманами быть!
И, начиная рейс счастливый наш,
Хотим его аплодисментами открыть,
Встречаем наш семейный экипаж!
Под фанфары появляются молодожены, останавливаются перед зеленой ленточкой, на которой укреплены надутые шары.
Впервые этот экипаж взлетает, 
Впервые предстоит одним летать. 
Когда впервые все, то ленту разрезают, 
И мы решили тот обычай поддержать. 
И вот стоят они впервые возле "трапа", 
Счастливей экипажа в мире нету. 
И пусть сегодня мамы их и папы, 
Откроют взлетную полоску эту!
Родители разрезают ленточку, шары поднимаются вверх, образуя арку.
Прежде, чем наш экипаж займет свои места, должны мы провести медицинское освидетельствование.
Появляются свидетели в белых медицинских халатах, звучит музыкальная заставка - "Люди в белых халатах", у свидетелей - фонендоскоп, трубочка для показания спиртного в выдохе. Свидетели, прослушав сердцебиение и пульс, заставляют молодых "дыхнуть".
Свидетели. Сердцебиение и пульс - учащенный, как и должно быть в подобной ситуации. Дыхание - взволнованное, что соответствует моменту. Но поступь - уверенная, как и требует дальность полета "длиною в жизнь". И потому - попросим экипаж гордо и уверенно пройти к салону управления полетом!
Звучит свадебный марш Мендельсона, молодожены проходят на свои места, гости приветствуют их аплодисментами.
Свидетели: Уважаемые пассажиры! Курение на борту самолета запрещено, это вы сможете сделать... (называется место). Туалетные отсеки - в коридоре. По всем остальным вопросам сможете обращаться к нам и к стюардессе. Ваши подарки вы можете пока оставить в зале таможенного досмотра, о заполнении багажного отсека мы сообщим позднее. А пока - занимайте места согласно купленным билетам и размещайтесь в салоне самолета.
Свидетели раздают билеты, на них фотография молодоженов, номер и пожелание счастливого полета. Гости рассаживаются под песню Ю. Антонова "Самолеты".
Ведущая. Приветствую вас на самолете компании... (производная от фамилий молодых.) За бортом прекрасная погода, все приборы - ваши головы, глаза и уши - пока работают нормально. Скорость полета - 7 тостов в час, дальность рейса - вся жизнь.
Дорогие молодожены!
Преодолеть чтоб в рейсе все невзгоды,
Друг друга за руки сегодня вы возьмите,
И так вот через жизненные годы
Вы свой полет удачный совершите!
Готовы в рейс счастливый вы отправиться?
И вам ни "ямы", ни "болтанки" не страшны?
Ну, чтоб с волнением взлета вместе справиться,
Бокал все дружно мы поднять должны!
И стоя, ведь момент зовет,
Тост адресуем новобрачным,
Чтоб получился их полет
Через всю жизнь удачным!
Мы верим, все препятствия пройдете,
Коль вместе будете в пути штурвал держать,
На "двухмоторном" вашем самолете
Желаем без посадки вам летать!
Гости! То есть - пассажиры!
"Горючее" вовнутрь все "заправляем"
И жениху с невестой крикнем: "Поздравляем!"
После тоста - время музыкальной паузы. Затем стюардесса предлагает родителям сказать слова напутствий и поздравлений.

Простительны вам слезы и волненье, 
Звучат чуть приглушенней голоса... 
Сегодня у детей - семьи рожденье, 
Им взлетная открыта полоса.
Спасибо вам за то, что их растили,
Готовили в нелегкий, долгий путь,
Что их добру и честности учили,
Чтоб с курса взятого вовек им не свернуть.
Желаем, чтоб за них горды вы были,
Любовь в пути не станет пусть пропажей.
Родители! Тост вам мы посвятили,
Вам - штурманам младого экипажа!
За родителей! За пап и мам!
Тост. Звучит музыка.
Чтобы наш рейс прошел без эксцессов,
Законы мы готовы огласить.
Теченье некоторых свадебных процессов
В начале рейса мы хотим "укоротить".
 пункт 1. Ни одного из членов экипажа
Нельзя сегодня красть и уводить:
Нельзя сегодня допускать "пропажу" –
Полет тогда придется прекратить.
И всех сейчас прошу я дать ответ:
"Невесту украдем сегодня?"
все гости хором отвечают: "Нет!"
Молодцы, об этом договорились!
Пункт 2. Чтоб лететь им без препятствий сквозь года,
И жениха не тронем нынче, правда?
Все гости хором отвечают: "Да!"
Ну вот и об этом договорились!
Пункт 3. На высоте так холодно и зябко,
А главное - в пути хранить тепло.
Договоримся: с них сегодня "тапки "
Мы не снимаем, чтоб им повезло!
Пускай летят - уверенно, счастливо,
Тепло пусть не исчезнет никогда.
Оставим мы наш экипаж красивым...
Мы их не разуваем, правда?
Гости отвечают "Да" или "Нет". Ведущая подводит итог - "Да, не разуваем!" или
"Нет, не разуваем!"
Вот и здесь договорились, туфельки не крадем! Тот, кто не выполнит
требования пунктов полета, будет объявлен "террористом" и
подвергнут наказанию.
Только вместе и вперед!
В полете возражениям не место,
Поднять бокал вас просит стюардесса
За необычный наш полет!
Вновь звучит музыка.
Чтобы наш полет был поистине безопасным, нужно "пристегнуть ремни"! Вот этот "ремень безопасности" - один на всех в вашем салоне, а этот - в вашем. Постарайтесь как можно быстрее пристегнуться на своих местах для дальнейшего полета! Готовы? Тогда -"Пристегнуть ремни безопасности!"
Ведущая выдает свернутые ленты одной половине стола и второй. Кто быстрее передаст, разворачивая, ленту от последнего гостя за столом к молодоженам - правый край стола или левый? Звучит музыка, все выполняют задание. Затем звучат тосты за друзей, за родных, за счастливый рейс. После каждого тоста - музыкальная пауза для участников полета.
А теперь - десерт для молодых! 
Свадьба - это лишь "цветочки",
В жизни вашей - многоточье.
Напомнить мы хотим при том,
Что будут "ягодки" потом.
Попробуем сейчас определиться,
Как все у вас в семье распределится.
Встречаем "ягодки", друзья!
Их молодым доставлю я!
Звучит песня в исполнении группы "Дюна" "Веселей, браточки, это все - цветочки, а созреют ягодки, вот тогда и рви ..."На подносе Ведущая вносит стаканчики из-под мороженого в форме различных ягод - до 15 штук. В них карточки с надписями "Муж", "Жена", "Вместе".

Я вам вопросы буду задавать, 
А вы поочередно отвечать.
Ягодки здесь выбирайте 
И начинку доставайте!
Что в "начинке" - нам читайте,
Громко, четко оглашайте.
1) Кто будет кофе в постели пить?
2) А кто его будет на кухне варить?
3) Кто будет детей в детский сад отводить?
4) А кто будет в доме порядок хранить?
5) Кто будет зарабатывать деньжата?
6) Кто будет тратить их, ответьте нам, ребята? И т. д.
За мир в семье и за согласье 
Поднять бокал мы все согласны,
И снова дружно скажем им:
"Горько! Горько!" - молодым!
Для родителей-штурманов или молодоженов предлагается конкурс. На большом листе нарисованы два сердца и проведены фломастером "маршруты счастливой жизни". Задача участников - пятикопеечной монеткой как можно быстрее обозначить этот маршрут. Монетку передвигают указкой с магнитом с обратной стороны листа. Звучит музыка, участники выполняют задание, поднимается тост за главных штурманов счастливого рейса, преодолевших в полете магнитные бури. После конкурса - музыкальная пауза, танцевальный перерыв. И вновь самолету необходима "дозаправка" горючим.
Должна я заметить, ведь это так важно:
Пока еще пусто в отсеке багажном...
И это исправим мы с вами моментом!
Пусть все пассажиры вручают презенты
На долгий, удачный, счастливый полет,
И каждый при этом пусть стопочку пьет!
Свидетели все здесь оформят "по форме"... 
А вот и они! И притом в униформе!
Свидетелям мы поручаем багаж,
Взгляните, друзья, вы на их "антураж"...
Звучит музыка, в зале появляются свидетели. На нем - галстук огромного размера с вышитой машиной, на ней - фартук с изображением дома, специально сшитые таким образом, чтобы и у галстука, и у фартука было "второе дно".
Нужна жениху машина,
А невесте нужен дом.
Жених первым хочет сына,
А невеста - дочку в нем.
Прежде, чем багаж сдавать,
Призадуматься вам надо:
На дочку иль на сына дать...
Впрочем, всему здесь будут рады.
А мы потом все подсчитаем
И огласим вердикт здесь ваш.
Как же все будет - погадаем?
Друзья, сдавайте свой багаж!
Звучит музыка, собираются денежные "взносы", вручаются подарки, объявляется тост, а свидетели тем временем подсчитывают суммы и подводят итог - о чем, по мнению гостей, молодожены должны позаботиться в первую очередь -приобрести машину и родить сына или приобрести дом, чтоб росла дочка в нем.
 Вы прекрасно постарались,
От багажа освобождались,
Но, друзья, в наш бурный век
Не хлебом единым живет человек...
Задача понятна, к чему им стремиться,
Но хочется изредка повеселиться:
Наряды купить, на Гавайи слетать,
А где ж на все это финансы им взять?
Не откажите в моменте - он важный!
Мы вновь заполняем отсек наш багажный
Под музыку Ведущая раскрывает "липучки" на галстуке и фартуке свидетелей освобождая "второй этаж", на котором нашиты карманы с изображением бокала, туфель, платья, карточной масти и т.д. Свидетели вновь обходят гостей, те вкладывают купюры в разные карманы свидетелей. Все собранное отдается молодоженам, звучит тост.
Наш самолет летит вперед,
Хоть рейс непредсказуем и непрост...
Спасибо всем, кто поддержал полет,
За вас за всех поднимем новый тост!
Молодожены приглашаются на свадебный вальс, затем объявляется "аэродинамический" перерыв, после которого продолжается игровая программа.
На борту нашего самолета все идет нормально. Кстати, а кто сегодня у нас "при бортах"? У кого есть борт, мужчины?
Все мужчины или женщины, у кого на плечах - пиджак, приглашаются в "центральный салон", под музыку выходят на "игровое поле".
С помощью ваших бортов, уважаемые пассажиры, вам предстоит отогнать "осадки", которые могут встретиться в рейсе и помешать молодоженам. Для каждого мы приготовили два вида "осадков" (2 воздушных шара), и вам предстоит, размахивая "бортами", как крыльями, отогнать "осадки" за финишную черту. Кто справится с этим быстрее, станет претендентом на получение особого приза свадебного экипажа!
Звучит музыка, размахивая "фалдами-бортами" пиджаков, участники стараются быстрее доставить "шары-осадки" к намеченной черте. После конкурса определяются победители - несколько человек, которые первыми достигли финиша, проигравшие возвращаются за столы, а финалистам – следующее испытание "в полете".
Все мы помним песню о полете... "Под крылом самолета о чем-то поет зеленое море тайги"... А тайга - зеленая, как и сегодняшний первый юбилей наших молодоженов. И те, кто у нас на борту, ждут в поддержку тех, у кого сегодня наряды зеленого цвета.
Звучит музыка, финалисты первого состязания выводят из-за стола тех, у кого в одежде присутствует зеленый цвет. После этого Ведущая подсчитывает, сколько помощников в зеленой одежде отыскал каждый участник первого конкурса, определяются два победителя.
Теперь попробуем просто "позеленеть от тоски", вернее, позеленеть за время звучания прекрасной оперы "Тоска". Пока будет звучать музыкальный фрагмент, наши команды постараются "позеленеть" как можно быстрее - то есть собрать у пассажиров нашего самолета всяческие вещицы, предметы зеленого цвета. Задача ясна? Зеленейте!
Ведущая подсчитывает количество предметов зеленого цвета у каждого игрока, определяет победителя, ему вручаются призы зеленого цвета - огурцы, доллары или еще что-то - обязательно "зелененькое". Игровые задания могут быть различны: пройти по уложенному на полу "зигзагом" шнуру, глядя в перевернутый бинокль (конкурс штурманов), спеть песню, слушая фонограмму в наушниках (конкурс радистов) и др.
Взгляните на номера посадочных билетов, которые вы получили при входе, потому что наша фирма, наш экипаж приготовил подарки для всех участников полета, для всех пассажиров.
Проводится лотерея. В один из моментов торжества можно организовать песенное состязание. Слово "авиация" в переводе с латинского - "птица", поэтому необходимо вспомнить песни с названиями птиц - "Над землей летели лебеди", "Соловей-соловей, пташечка, канареечка жалобно поет", "Глухари на токовище бьются грудью до крови" и т.д. Моменты прощания с молодоженами или разрезания торта, фотографирование можно организовать следующим образом.
Что ж, будет все в вашем полете, 
Ведь каждодневно день сменяет ночь,
Но верим, что любовь вы сбережете,
Отгоните печаль-разлуку прочь!
И даже если ночь, то звездопадом
В полете пусть порадует она.
И, значит, звездочки зажечь сегодня надо,
Чтоб яркости вся жизнь была полна,
Полна надежд, сиянья и открытий,
Полна желанных, долгожданных встреч.
И вот в преддверии радостных событий
Мы эти звездочки спешим сейчас зажечь.
Звучит лирическая мелодия, гости разбирают воздушные разноцветные шары, зажигают меленькие свечи, держа их в руках, располагаются "коридором", "полосой".
Пусть звездно-взлетная полоска эта
Укажет вам счастливый в жизни путь,
Чтоб вам на ней встречать закаты и рассветы
И никогда с нее чтоб не свернуть.
Счастливого полета, молодые!
Удачи вам желаем вновь и вновь!
Пусть дарит жизнь моменты вам цветные,
Пусть ждут вас в рейсе нежность и любовь!
Звучит песня "Две звезды", молодожены танцуют в светящемся "звездопаде" -коридоре из гостей, снова звучит "Горько!", счастливый рейс продолжается...

*Добавлено через 59 минут*
А еще перед танцами я провожу музыкальную игру "Цветные танцы" Гости становятся в круг, как только слышат песню в которой звучит название цвета совпадающее с цветом их одежды (или элементами) они выходят в круг  и зажигают.
Ссылочка на нарезочки http://files.mail.ru/42XMIL

----------


## Juliya Star

:cool: Еще делаю конкурс с угадыванием фраз из фильмов. Такой конкурс применяла на Голивудской тематической свадьбе.
вот нарезочки цытат, может кому нужны   http://files.mail.ru/114ZE0

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Перед зажжением семейного очага, на сам обряд ставлю вот такое сопровождение оч красиво!  http://files.mail.ru/UBQSBK

----------


## toniki

нечто среднее между хип-хопом и рэпом. сочиняла сама на юбилей тетушки. читала под какую-то фонограмму... богдан титомир, наверное, "подруга, посмотри на меня". уже почти 5 лет прошло, плохо помню. 

Эй, подруга, слушай меня, - 
Сегодня я поздравлю тебя.

Счастья, любви и всех благ желаю.
Полтинник – не возраст. Все это знают!

Гость опоздавший, не стой у дверей,
К столу подходи, наливай скорей!

Бокалы сомкнем, полные вина,
За юбиляршу мы выпьем до дна!

Эй, подруга, посмотри на меня, делай, как я. Делай, как я!

Несешь на плечах бытовые заботы:
Дети, дача, машина, работа,

Дом новый на даче лучше не строй – 
Зачем тебе головная боль?!

Если в дверь враги постучались,
Скажи, что ключи от дверей потерялись.

Пусть твои сынуля будет здоров
Без горьких микстур и докторов.

И, если он поджимает губки,
Это не значит, что режутся зубки.

Муж твой пусть будет парнем клёвым,
Живите сто лет и будьте здоровы!

Эй, приглашенный напротив меня,
Смотри на меня! Делай, как я!

Кто говорит, что рэп – это бред,
Уши вянут, и вкуса нет?

Жаль, день рождения раз в году.
На следующий год не такое спою!
Сейчас наливай скорее вина,
За юбиляршу пьем до дна!
Пьем до дна!
Пьем до дна!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
а это сочиняла на матушкин юбилей, подражание Маршаку. 

Вот  Дама, средь нас восседающая, 
Свой день рождения сегодня справляющая,
И поздравления от всех принимающая 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.

Вот гости желанные, чинно сидящие,
И юбилярше подарки дарящие,
Которая свой день рождения сегодня справляет,
И поздравления от всех принимает 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.


А это собачка, совсем не кусачая,
А очень трусливая и громко лающая,
Которая Даму свою обожает,
Гости которой, чинно сидящие,
И юбилярше подарки дарящие,
Которая свой день рождения справляет,
И поздравления от всех принимает 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.


А это сыночек, в меру упитанный,
Только пока не очень воспитанный,
Который на видео все время снимает,
Которого тоже весьма обожает
Собачка, совсем не кусачая,
А очень трусливая и громко лающая,
Которая Даму свою обожает,
Гости которой, чинно сидящие,
И юбилярше подарки дарящие,
Которая свой день рождения справляет,
И поздравления от всех принимает 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.

Вот внучка, девица весьма симпатичная,
И дочка, натура весьма эксцентричная,
Которая очень похожа на мать,
Они пока только и могут, что взять,
Но, может быть, скоро начнут отдавать,
Как и сыночек, в меру упитанный,
Только пока не очень воспитанный,
Который на камеру все время снимает,
Которого тоже весьма обожает
Собачка, совсем не кусачая,
А очень трусливая и громко лающая,
Которая Даму свою обожает,
Гости которой, чинно сидящие,
И юбилярше подарки дарящие,
Которая свой день рождения справляет,
И поздравления от всех принимает 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.

А вот и родня, которая ждет,
Когда наша Дама так заживет,
Что сможет всех на содержание взять,
Вместе с внучкой, девицей весьма симпатичной,
Дочкой, натурой весьма эксцентричной,
Которая очень похожа на мать,
Они пока только и могут, что взять,
Которые  скоро начнут отдавать,
Как и сыночек, в меру упитанный,
Только пока не очень воспитанный,
Который на камеру все время снимает,
Которого тоже весьма обожает
Собачка, совсем не кусачая,
А очень трусливая и громко лающая,
Которая Даму свою обожает,
Гости которой, чинно сидящие,
И юбилярше подарки дарящие,
Которая свой день рождения справляет,
И поздравления от всех принимает 
В 50-летний свой юбилей.

----------


## manja

> Никанора, ты используешь именно эти нарезки? Мне показалось, что качество не очень, или ты специально их сжала, чтобы быстрее загружалось? Если хочешь, я пришлю тебе такие же нарезки, только в хорошем качестве. Обращайся в личку. А вообще конкурс классный, очень хорошая альтернатива фантам и волшебным мешкам.


если можно пришли и мне нарезки...
буду рада
vima-schaefer@t-online.de

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Сейчас  напишу мою любимую игру,нафталин в чистом виде,но я её очень люблю,работала больше 15 лет,правда последние пол года не доводилось,но завтра обязательно проведу.В чём смысл?Танцевальный конкурс.Приглашаем всех желающих в "путешествие"Выстраиваем по кругу,начинаем на самом экзотическом виде транспорта-на оленях,делаем рожки себе или соседу и поехали..."Мы поедем,мы помчимся"(двигаются по кругу)и наша первая остановка в шикарном,гостеприимном цыганском таборе,где как всегда,песни,пляски"Ой да люда".(потанцевали)Разлюбезные ромалы предоставили нам самое дорогое,что у них есть-своих воронных коней,берём поводья в ркуи и поехали(скачем по кругу»Пора,пора порадуемся»)и наша следующая остановка в средней полосе России,где 9 месяцев в году-что?...,беременность не правельный ответ!Зима!(танцуем "Валенки")Какой Русский не любит быстрой езды?Берём в руки руль,каму какой нравиться и по газам!("Крепче за баранку,держись шофёр")По тормозам...Мы в гостепеимном месте-Кавказ!Где мужчины танцуют "асса,асса"А девочки "собирают виноград"зажегательная "Лезгинка"(потпнцевали)С Кавказа конечно морем,кто как умеет плавать-кролем,брасом,на спине,все плывём,никто не тонем!("Ты морячка,я моряк")Мы с вами приплыли в замечательный город порт Одесса-мама!Поставьте руки вот так(за воротничёк,по еврейски)где ВСЕ Евреи,танцуем "7.40"(потанцевали)Прекрасная Одесса провожает нас под стук колёс"Электричка"(по кругу)ИИИИ мы с вами прибыли сразу же на карновал...Положили руки соседу на талию-"Ламбада"(потанцевали,обычно я стараюсь отправить их вокруг стола,если это реально)А теперь все развернулись в противоположную сторону,чтоб голова не закружилась,сделали крылья и полетели,все летим,не падаем"Потому,что мы пилоты"(по кругу)Я вас всех поздравляю с благополучным приземлением,в самом прекрасном городе,городе .....(они дружно кричат)ОМСКЕ,прямо в кафе...(гости хором)"Рандеву",на свадьбе наших молодых по фамилии...(снова гости)Ивановы,где все гости танцуют,так как хотят и так как умеют,а господ Ивановых с праздником ещё раз!Вообщим,подводки родите сами,и музыку найдёте свою,у нас в городе уже многие нарожали себе свои "путешествия",правда кто буква,в букву,то же много! песни, режьте по 30-40 сек.Реально гости могут танцевать только по 15-20 сек.за исключением "Ломбады"

----------


## ZAVCLUB

я на встречу тоже делаю радугу только она у меня асоциируется с годовщинами свадеб 
пусть  небо голубое раскинется над вами .
а сколько жить вам вместе посчитайте сами 

(гости делают взмах голубой тканью получается купол под ним молодые целуются)

сегодня зеленая свадьба у вас 
и гости вас счастливы видеть сейчас

к розовой свадьбе подходите вы 
10 лет промчится в совете и любви

мудрость обретете через 20 лет 
об этом говорит вам этой ткани цвет(фиолетовый)

серебряной свадьбы звенит колокольчик 
друг в друге черпаете счастья источник 
рубиновой свадьбы горит красный цвет
в любви и счастье жить вам много много лет
в обьятьях друг друга средь внуков детей 
вы вместе отметите златой юбилей

( гости по очереди делают взмахи образуя свод над молодыми так они идут к родителям

----------


## MAGISTRA

> я на встречу тоже делаю радугу


Да,ткани смотрятся лучше, у меня из яркой подкладочной(лучше подороже) Единственный минус в ветренную погоду. Да и гости купол не всегда могут сделать. Думаю сделать по 50см.
В моем списке на встречу молодых:
Разбиваем бокалы;тарелку - на которой написаны все "нехорошие" моменты в жизни
Ткани - купола,три ленты цветочные(зеленая,красная,золотая),по краям связки шаров.Разрезали ленты,центральные в рамку с автографами и шары в небо запустили.
Цветы,голуби,сердца,звезды.
Народный: чарочки,сабли,рушники итд
Морской: Шампанское разбиваем о "борт" нового корабля (рисковано),повязываем гюйсы,назначаем капитана,вручаем штурвал итд
Королевский: Глашатаи,указы зачитываем, вручаем свиток,полонез итд.
Оскар (снимаем кино): дорожки,фонтаны,закладка звезды,хлопушка,тарелку бьем -киношный принцип: разбили,гости разобрали,через 50 лет склеили)
Зеленая: зеленая дорожка,распускаются пневмоцветы, Садим дерево,завязываем ленточки,колокольчики,арки,замок.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*MAGISTRA*,
 марина закладка звезды, как ты это делаешь сертификат вручаешь или настоящую из чего-то делаешь?
у меня на радугу ткань подклада 1.5 м. ширина и столько же длина

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ткани у меня большие (для сцены) 4 метра.
Звезда: пластиковый короб  70х50Х5см. бронзового цвета с золотой обводкой. Вставная рамка  с датой и именами, со звездой( принцип фото в рамке)заполненая  глиной белой(специальная,есть агенства,которые детские ладошки запечетлевают) 
Отпечатывают ладони(потом даем красивую чашу для мытья  рук,ажурное полотенце)  Подсыхает,золотой краской затонировать и вручать в финале .

----------


## кукушка лесная

[QUOTE=Львовна;2691009]На встрече молодоженов в ресторане делали цветные ленты. Коридор из гостей с цветами и лентами по цветам радуги. Подводка бла-бла про то, что существует  такая примета, что если в день свадьбы молодая семья пройдет под радугой, то этот брак будет самый счастливый на земле..Когда молодые подходят к ленте, гости приподнимают её над головами молодых:)
первая лента белая, потом радуга, последняя - золотая. А дальше каравай и так далее.

А я иногда, на свадьбах в начале или же в конце дарю возможность пройти новобрачным под вратами многоликого семейного счастья:)), также из цветов радуги и дополняю это шествие  живым колокольным перезвоном:))
И вспоминаю вместе с гостями ,что на Руси раньше колокольный перезвон отпугивал все плохое и недоброе.

----------


## Милос

> *Добавлено через 9 минут*
> поздравление одной из дочерей. 
> Хочется уделить особое внимание ласковым рукам моей амы, которые сделали очень много доброго в жизни.


есть  песня
Песня "МАМИНЫ РУКИ"
(Слова и музыка Г.Вихоревой)

Мамины руки шьют и стирают,
Утром до зорьки дом убирают.
Солнышко встало, руки летают:
Завтрак готовят, стол накрывают.

Мамины руки страницы листают.
Книжку читая, нас обнимают.
Вечером поздним в тёплой постели,
Нас укрывая, руки ласкают.

Мы ещё дети, но понимаем
Сколько заботы вам доставляем.
Мамины руки, как вас люблю я,
Мамины руки нежно целую.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Ткани у меня большие (для сцены) 4 метра.
> Звезда: пластиковый короб  70х50Х5см. бронзового цвета с золотой обводкой. Вставная рамка  с датой и именами, со звездой( принцип фото в рамке)заполненая  глиной белой(специальная,есть агенства,которые детские ладошки запечетлевают) 
> Отпечатывают ладони(потом даем красивую чашу для мытья  рук,ажурное полотенце)  Подсыхает,золотой краской затонировать и вручать в финале .


Я тоже такое делала на Оскаровскую свадьбу! Очень эффектно смотриться!

----------


## tenden

> Сто лет назад посылку проводила. По два часа каждый раз заворачивала. А внутри - малюсенький сверточек лежал с копейкой и таблеткой. И записка: ""Будьте здоровы. Живите богато."


А я как то раз так делала посылку: Внутри прячем детский горшок, сто рублей и записку: "Меня еще нет, но я скоро буду, поставьте в сервант мою вы посуду. Деньги, родители, оставьте себе, они пригодятся на нужды семье!" (авторство не мое, но откуда то запомнила, где-то читала) А потом свадебный сор можно провести!

----------


## Juliya Star

Обычно, после конкурсов гостям дарят подарки (брелки, ручки и всякую прочуюю ерунду).
Я предлагаю сделать «Свадебный магазин».
На отдельном столике выставляется эксклюзивная, именная продукция от молодых.Фамильная водка, шампанское, музыкальные диски, кружки, тарелки и всё это с изображением молодых и надписями «За активное участие в конкурсах».
Классные сувениры на память о свадьбе, правда есть одно «но»…
Цены в магазине не совсем приемлемые.
100, 200, 500, 700 $ или Евро. :Vah: 

В начале вечера, я объясняю гостям, что за победу и участие в играх и конкурсах  я буду им платить. Заранее закупаются муляжи купюр или делаются на заказ с фото молодоженов.
Получается игра, протянувшаяся через весь банкет.
Чтобы забрать домой ценный сувенир, надо поучаствовать хотя бы в одной игре, хочешь много призов – будь активней. :Aga: 
Итог: повышенный интерес гостей к игровой программе, памятные сувениры и сувенирные деньги  и звучит «прикольно»: «Пойдёте участвовать? Заплачу Вам 50$!». :Vah:

----------


## Совмари

Супер Тамада 
не плохой ход..даже классный...

только зная степень  опьянения некоторых гостей иногда на свадьбах..не все донесут деньги до финала..да и брелки и календарики  дешевле.круже с изображением.а молодые часто хотя поэкономить)))

но спасибо,возьму ваш магазин на заметку!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ана всех своих свадьбах вы проводите такой магазин?

----------


## Инна Р.

> «Пойдёте участвовать? Заплачу Вам 50$!».


Ну вот эта фраза, как то уж звучит...
Мне, кажется, нужно избегать таких вещей - нужно хитростью, обманом и манками, веселыми комментариями выводить на игру...
Я деньги тоже иногда использую, в качестве фишек во всяких угадайках.
А потом возможна фраза: бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке, кто тут у нас разбогател, выходите...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне, кажется, нужно избегать таких вещей - нужно хитростью, обманом и манками, веселыми комментариями выводить на игру...


Не вариант с "оплатой"гостям-то же своеобразный манок.Это очень хороший ход,ЕСЛИ молодые ПРОТИВ проведения денежных конкурсов!Подойдёт на гангстерскую вечеринку,и на пиратскую то же.Просто "денюжки"должны быть соответственными.У меня часто молодожёны против аукционов и т. д.А ещё можно преподнести как сегодня всё включено и более того,у Вас есть возможность получить эксклюзивный подарок от молодых,но его нужно "отвеселить"(заработать)Трудность заключается в том,что бы точно расчичать розданные "наличные" и колличество призов.Только по этому я такие конкурсы пока сама не проводила..
Сейчас СУПЕР ТАМАДА нам всё подсчитает и расстолкует сама,я просто уверена в этом,на то она и супер!

----------


## Juliya Star

> Сейчас СУПЕР ТАМАДА нам всё подсчитает и расстолкует сама,я просто уверена в этом,на то она и супер!


:rolleyes:Девченки, чтоб рассчитать сколько нужно купюр определенного номинала надо знать сколько будет гостей, сколько конкурсов по программе, кто конкретно и сколько денежки получать будет в конкурсах. Подсчитать имеющиеся эксклюзивные призы. Рассчитав все это, в последнюю очередь, определить цену на товары. Их не должно быть много
около 15- 20. :smile: Многие клиенты мои просто в восторге от этой идеи! Зато не все как у всех!!!! :Ha:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Многие клиенты мои просто в восторге от этой идеи! Зато не все как у всех!!!!


Согласна полностью,вот и буть ласка,колличество среднее-50 челов,ждём конкретные конкурсы и колличества участников,соответственно,ВСЁ это перетечёт в конкретные призы.Мне эта идея очень понравилась,но я так и несмогла всё это сопоставить и подститать,а очень хотелось бы!

----------


## Juliya Star

Мне эта идея очень понравилась,но я так и несмогла всё это сопоставить и подститать,а очень хотелось бы![/QUOTE]
в экселе на худой конец можно сделать программку и для каждой свадьбы там расчитывать.:smile:

----------


## Масяня

*Супер Тамада*,

А я совсем недавно ввела в свою практику именные деньги, месяца два точно.. Проводила на юбилее - тема была гангстерская вечеринка, на юбилее  фирмы - на купюре было фото руководител, , и в конце своей программы разыгрывали супер приз, а купюры потом все до одной вручаю гостям, на память о вечере. 

А по поводу свадьбы, для того. чтобы гости весь вечер не парились, можно ведь посещать свадебный магазин в течении вечера, тогда не придётся делать ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО купюр. они ведь будут ходить туда - сюда. А вот в самом конце свадьбы можно выдать приз тому, у кого купюры молодых сохранились,  но только ЭТОТ ПРИЗ в магазине не заявлять. Можно ведь и не только реальны товар предлагать, у меня 17 апреля свидетельнице достался именной сертификат на право похитить молодую жену в течении года, не объясняя причин на один день - визжала от радости.

Такой же можно сделать и для молодого мужа.  Помню идею с форума - сертификат на право быть первым обладателем свадебного видео и фото... Да кучу можно придумать - сертификаты обойдутся дешевле, чем те же кружки с фото, а радости принесут не меньше.

----------


## Juliya Star

> *Супер Тамада*,
>   Помню идею с форума - сертификат на право быть первым обладателем свадебного видео и фото... Да кучу можно придумать - сертификаты обойдутся дешевле, чем те же кружки с фото, а радости принесут не меньше.


Да сертификаты - это супер идейка! Возьму на вооружение! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Матильда 1967

[QUOTE=tenden;2696490]А я как то раз так делала посылку: Внутри прячем детский горшок, сто рублей и записку: "Меня еще нет, но я скоро буду, поставьте в сервант мою вы посуду. Деньги, родители, оставьте себе, они пригодятся на нужды семье!" (авторство не мое, но откуда то запомнила, где-то читала) А потом свадебный сор можно провести![
Я тоже такое делаю до сих пор.После того,как подарили подарки,посчитали,потанцевали,вручили,выпили.ГОворю,что очень здорово,что мы смогли лично поздравить молодых,а вот некоторые друзья наших молодоженов,к сожалению,не смогли присутствовать на этом празднике.Но они помнят,какой сегодня день и прислали свои поздравительные телеграммы.И зачитываю.У меня их много,каждый раз (почти) новые.Ну например"Желаю,что б на этой свадьбе каждый выпил б не меньше литра.Люблю вас всех,целую.Ваш Медведев Дмитрий""Пусть жизнь ваша будет доброй и милой.Друзья ваши-Путины Вова с Людмилой"Ну а потом говорю,что вот ещё пришла посылочка.Откройте,пожалуйста.А пока вы открываете,я зачитаю сопутствующую открытку.Читаю,открывают коробку, а там-горшок,в нём 100 руб.Показывают гостям.Я спрашиваю" А как вы думаете,кто у них родится первым?Мальчик или девочка?Все естественно кричат.  "Вот наши молодожены тоже думают,что это от них зависит-кто будет первым.А зависит все от нас ,дорогие гости.Да,да.На кого больше соберем-тот и будет первенец."И приглашаю св-цу и  св-ля и собираем в розовые и синие ползунки,иногда ещё в ползунки др. цвета- на двойняшек,тройняшек...

----------


## Juliya Star

Матильда 1967*На кого больше соберем-тот и будет первенец."И приглашаю св-цу и  св-ля и собираем в розовые и синие ползунки,иногда ещё в ползунки др. цвета- на двойняшек,тройняшек...[/QUOTE]*


Фи... ну энти ваши ползунки, прямо вообще заезжено и не интересно. На каждой свадьбе этот бред бывает! Скучно! :Jopa:  Я на своих свадьбах ентой ерундой не страдаю, зачем делать, то о чем народ знает. В чем прикол???? :Tu: 
Я делаю так! Беру 2 горшка, один розовый, а другой голубой и говорю, что гадать на пол ребенка мы сегодня не будем, какая разница кто будет первым! Дети - это цветы жизни и кто бы не родился,  все равно наши молодые будут обожать и любить своего малыша. А вот мы сегодня с Вами решим более важный вопрос, кто же будет помогать в воспитании первенца?! Будем выбирать крестных родителей. По очереди. Сначала выбираем крестного. Я говорю тот кто желает стать крестным положите в голубенький горшочек 50р. Всегда находиться такой претендент! А потом я говорю, а кто больше? Все последующие ставки кладутся сверху (никто из гостей назад ничего не забирает). В общем таким образом провожу аукцион. Всегда эта фишечка идет на ура! Такой азарт! А выручка от аукциона бешеная! :rolleyes:Точно так же на крестную! :Aga:

----------


## snezanabaid

> В общем таким образом провожу аукцион. Всегда эта фишечка идет на ура! Такой азарт! А выручка от аукциона бешеная! Точно так же на крестную!


Возразить хочу......очень хочу ,а представьте себе что купюру положит человек ,который по каким-либо причинам молодым не симпатичен, всякое бывает в жизни, а тут прилюдно его объявляют будущим крёстным ,мне кажется что идея не очень, хотя...у каждого свое мнение.Мне бы не понравилось.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Супер Тамада*,
 если это кому -нибудь нужно то имеет право на существование .У меня тоже есть опеделенный % людей которые просят ползунки хотя я предлагаю и с сочками .сосками .горшками. ладошками .аистами и.т.д.

----------


## Инна Р.

Крестные родители - это серьезный шаг. Они должны быть в ответе за духовное воспитание ребенка. Это церковь и все, что с нею связано - нельзя превращать в понты! Дело серьезное. :cool:
Горшки - тоже не креатив и не ново... ползунки хотя бы места мало занимают в сумке... Ну интересных аукционов полно придумать можно и без ползунков с горшками... Но вот ползунки просят зпмой 99% молодых, летом 50%... а горшки ни разу не попросили, слава богу! :wink:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Фи... ну энти ваши ползунки, прямо вообще заезжено и не интересно. На каждой свадьбе этот бред бывает! Скучно! Я на своих свадьбах ентой ерундой не страдаю, зачем делать, то о чем народ знает. В чем прикол????


По поводу ползунков. у меня всегда сами молодые просят ползунки. хоть и заезженно. но я их по-разному провожу. иногда это аисты а иногда это ляльки. вместо ползунков можно собирать в енти самые горшки. А крестных я делаю редко и если просят то делаю продажу бутылок шампанского с фотками молодых. крестный - кто даст больше. а на крестную кто последний даст мне бумажную денежку. тоже весело проходит и не однотипно. иногда по 10 рублей собираю больше.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

я тоже считаю .что подобным аукционом можно превратить таинство обряда в фарс.А если выиграют люди с большим кошельком .но не близкие по духу молодым тогда как? это может испортить настроение молодым

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Я тоже не согласна с выбором крестных родителей в денежных конкурсах. Крестных надо выбирать обдуманно. А на свадьбе бывают такие гости, которых молодожены даже не знают. Их, родители пригласили, потому что чем то им обязаны.

----------


## Juliya Star

Когда я встречаюсь с заказчиками я обговариваю особые моменты на свадьбе, в том числе и этот аукцион. Никто еще не отказала от этой фишечки с момента ее использования мной. Это во-первых. А во вторых по поводу типа крестины это важный процес бла-бла-бла..... то я хочу сказать, что и ваши банальные гадания на пол будущего ребенка тоже туфта! Что  скажите именно тот пол рождается на который больше наложили гости? Да бред!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
ползунки молодожены просят, потому что про эти ползунки даже на марсе наслышаны...они же не будут сидеть и думать, как же это покриативней сделать! А вы только ползунки и предлагаете!

----------


## Элен

> вот ползунки просят зпмой 99% молодых, летом 50%... а горшки ни разу не попросили, слава богу!


Инн,а в чём закономерность временных рамок?:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Элен*,
Эту зиму ( с октября по апрель, 30 апреля последняя) - ВСЕ свадьбы беременные! Летние свадьбы - запланированные, они за 8 месяцев заявления подают во Дворцы. Зимние - залетные, за месяц в Загсе. Отсюда и статистика...Поэтому им ползунки актуальны. Летом беременные женятся редко, но даже те, кто пока ребенка не ожидает - просят именно ползунки: розовые и голубые, с рюшечками - хрюшечками, что б красивенькие!!!  На свадьбе радуются... Трудно понять психологию молодоженов - но им это зачем то нужно! Я тоже не люблю ползунки, но - приходится проводить...
*Супер Тамада*, моя дочь выходила замуж 6 лет назад. Тоже просила у своей тамады ползунки. Та им вместо ползунков провела детские каски!!! Доча моя стала мамой год назад - но! до сих пор помнит, что ей тамада ползунки не провела... 
Протест против штампов? А вместо каравая ты гиганский гамбургер проводишь? Вместо рушника Американский флаг? Вместо Семейного очага мангал с шашлыками? Вместо Свадебного танца Арам-зам-зам танцуете? Вместо букета метлу разыгрываете? И торт бросаете??? 
Есть вещи традиционные. На них есть спрос. Вот и все.
Ну а если ты не понимаешь - кто такие крестные родители, то чему же ты детей учишь???

----------


## MAGISTRA

А желание брачующихся учитывают или нет? Предложите им на выбор пятьдесят гаданий на ребенка,пусть решают. А может они вообще откажутся. И что значит устаревший вариант. Островского в театре ставят до сих пор и ничего..

----------


## Нюся

Как у вас тут страшно... :Vah: 
Ближе к теме.
Мелькнуло тут однажды предложение одной невесты вручать портреты М.Горького за самое громкое "Горько!". Так этот момент людей в улыбках расплывает!!!
Меня слегонца коробит - этично ли? А?

----------


## Juliya Star

[QUOTE=Ёжик;2697509]
Ну а если ты не понимаешь - кто такие крестные родители, то чему же ты детей учишь???

Ежик не кипишуй! Проводи свои ползунки ради бога! Я против штампов! Если ты против всего нового, и кроме ползунков нечего придумать, то зачем вообще сидеть на форуме!? Мы сдесь учимся новому!!!!  :Aga:  
Только вот не надо говорить что я не знаю, а что знаю! Ты меня то еще не знаешь!Как вообще можно делать какие-то выводы по поводу моих знаний?

А модераторам прошу не удалять мои сообщения! Ежик наехала на меня я отвечаю!Причем отвечаю без грубых слов!!! Молчать не буду. Я понимаю, что молодежь никто не любит особо. Тогда закройте форум и напишите до 40 лет вход воспрещен!

----------


## Инна Р.

Юль, успокойся! Никто на тебя не едет!
И с молодежью дружим и новое ищем. 
Но, *если ты не сменишь хамскую манеру общения,* ты никому не сможешь рассказать о своих суперспособностях и креативе... 
Первый раз вижу такого агрессивного педагога...

----------


## Курица

> Тогда закройте форум и напишите до 40 лет вход воспрещен!


Спасибо за креативное предложение!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



> А модераторам прошу не удалять мои сообщения!


Хорошо. Посмотрим, многим ли понравится такой стиль общения! :Aga: 
До 1-го *!*:wink:



> Я понимаю, что молодежь никто не любит особо


А откуда такие выводы?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне эта идея очень понравилась,но я так и несмогла всё это сопоставить и подститать,а очень хотелось бы!


в экселе на худой конец можно сделать программку и для каждой свадьбы там расчитывать.[/QUOTE]
Что и требовалось докозать!СуперТамада,я несколько разочаровалась,думала хоть ты эту идею(заманчивую)притворяла,а оказывается рассуждения были чисто патетические,так и я могу!!!


> Помню идею с форума - сертификат на право быть первым обладателем свадебного видео и фото..


Вот это реальная идея!!!
По поводу аукциона на "первенца"Да какая разница,как выбирать,(куда деньги складывать)Каждая уважающая себя тамада всегда предлогает клиентам массу вариантов как будем гадать,какой выбрали тот и проводим!!!

----------


## elochkalenusik

[QUOTE=Супер Тамада;2697560]


> Ежик не кипишуй! Проводи свои ползунки ради бога! Я против штампов! Если ты против всего нового, и кроме ползунков нечего придумать, то зачем вообще сидеть на форуме!? Мы сдесь учимся новому!!!!  
> Только вот не надо говорить что я не знаю, а что знаю! Ты меня то еще не знаешь!Как вообще можно делать какие-то выводы по поводу моих знаний?А модераторам прошу не удалять мои сообщения! Ежик наехала на меня я отвечаю!Причем отвечаю без грубых слов!!! Молчать не буду. Я понимаю, что молодежь никто не любит особо. Тогда закройте форум и напишите до 40 лет вход воспрещен!


:smile:  Юлечка не надо наезжать на людей) Если вы тамада, то вы в первую очередь должны быть психологом и уметь общаться :smile: перечитайте снова свою запись и поймёте что вы не правы :smile:

----------


## Juliya Star

Пишу только по делу раз все тут так считают что я мол такая агрессивная! Я  написала свое мнение, зачем же так развозить? Я останусь при своем мнении! Я пришла сюда чтобы общаться а не ругаться! На наезды и прочуюю ерунду отвечать не буду! Пишите что хотите!:cool:

----------


## Порубовы

> СуперТамада,я несколько разочаровалась,думала хоть ты эту идею(заманчивую)притворяла,а оказывается рассуждения были чисто патетические,так и я могу!!!


*ТАТЬЯНА55*, а что разочаровало? что кому вы доказываете? нравится ИДЕЯ - пользуйтесь и скажите спасибо. не нравится - не пользуйтесь.
научитесь вы Ценить ИДЕИ. 
и работать над ними со своей колокольни - будьте вы индивидуальными.
нет, вам всё разжуй и в рот положи.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> гадать на пол ребенка мы сегодня не будем, какая разница кто будет первым! А вот мы сегодня с Вами решим более важный вопрос, кто же будет помогать в воспитании первенца?! Будем выбирать крестных родителей.


Гадание на пол ребенка (в какой бы форме это не проводилось, супер-кративной или традиционной) - это всего лишь ИГРА, умиляющая такая забава, ставшая почти традицией. И практически никто к ее результатам не относится серьезно. Совпал пол при гадании и рождении - вспомнят и улыбнуться, не совпал - тоже не огорчаться. А вот выбор крестных - момент для молодой семьи почти интимный, замешанный на взаимоотношениях (порой очень дружественных и длительных), основанный на доверии и уважении. По этим причинам нельзя выбор крестных родителей отдавать на откуп игре и случаю. Пусть молодые сами решают, кому поручить эту почетную миссию. Решат позже. Без посторонних глаз и ушей. Тем более, без участия тамады.

----------


## MAGISTRA

[*Вик_тори_я] А вот выбор крестных - момент для молодой семьи почти интимный, замешанный на взаимоотношениях (порой очень дружественных и длительных),*
О чем вообще спор!? Вы помните выражение: "Играем свадьбу?" Еще с древней Руси!Это все игра: гадание, сертификаты,выбор кресных итд. Ну давайте выкуп сделаем таким таинством как на Востоке. Не уплотил "калым" - свободен,и ничего,что столько денег на все ушло. Коллеги,соглашусь с Порубовыми,не нравится идея - не берите на вооружение. А то,что новички все первое время остро принимают некоторые высказывания,так это правда. Мне тоже так "казалось" первую неделю. Никому ничего не надо доказывать и рвать рубашки.  А то,что выбор кресных - это не новинка и не креатив. Я это делаю уже 18 лет в разных вариантах,в том числе и аукционом. И всегда говорю что это всего лишь шанс. Мы играем свадьбу.

----------


## selenka07

> Вы помните выражение: "Играем свадьбу?"


Маринка, разреши не согласиться. Да, свадьба это игра.НО!!!! у нас в 9 классе в школьной программе есть тема "народная драма", имеется в виду именно свадьба, разыганая по ролях. причём все с поколения в поколение почему-то придерживались каких-то правил ( например, свадебный каравай должна была печь хозяйка, у которой мир в доме, в печь садил только кудрявый парень... и т.д.) понимаю, что многое из тех времён сегодня не катит: смешно. А невесты как тогда, так и сейчас впервые во всей красе жениху показываються именно на свадьбе. И с крёстными не шутили ни тогда, ни сейчас... А вот идею под себя подогнать (например, кто помагать будет молодым в воспитании в качестве мудрейшего или добрейшего, или ещё что-то) конечно же, можно. И ещё. Вот прочитайте сообщения, ведь никто не против ТВОРЧЕСТВА, и если что-то подсказывют, разве надо всё в штыки воспринимать, да ещё с таким детским видом, типа: "не пойду в твою песочницу игрть.не бери мои игрушки". Мягче надо быть. И заметьте, никто не сказал упрёка типа ты новичок, ничего не понимаешь... Чего тогда всё именно с этой точки приподносить. Ну и что, что  новичок. Ты умнее? Мы скажем спасибо. Ты лучше? Мы поучимся у тебя... Количество сообщений, право, ерунда...ИМХО

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Маринка, разреши не согласиться


Так тепло обратились,даже настроение лучше стало.)) Конечно вы правы. Есть обычаи которые сейчас вызывают улыбку,но ведь они не случайны. Каравай должна печь самая счастливая женщина. Правильно,ведь ее энергия позитивна. Вот к примеру: шьет портниха свадебное платье,мастерица она-нет слов. Дома скандалы,слезы,
одиночество в замужестве. Наряд она сделает шикарный,а что он будет в себе нести? Мне еще много лет назад дали совет,перед тем как одень платье его надо почистить специальным образом. Всем невестам советую,а там их личное дело. Много моментов,главное до фанатизма не доводить.
 А что касается новичков форума - я сама в их числе. И хочу сказать про Юлию (Супер Тамада). Друзья,человек пришел на форум (не осмотрелся)-Выбрала ник не "Кукусик" или "UT253",а СУПЕР ТАМАДА - задело многих,они просто не решились сами на смелость такую.Создала тему(оказавшись ИНКОГНИТО). Многие посчитали - хам-геолог разводит. И тут  работники культуры,кем в т.ч. являются ведущие мероприятий - скажу прямо,как стая набросились на этого инкогнито. Когда я читала эти сообщения было стыдно!  Единственно коректное сообщение было от Мазайкиной! Супер Тамада - не струсила, написала о себе,есть фото,идеями поделилась - и очень хорошими,есть над чем задуматься. Но не дает покоя НИК!! Неужели вы думаете,что человек будет спокойно реагировать на слова? Я против хамства,всегда переживаю из-за размолвок и ссор. НО: Считаю,что форум - это творческая лаборатория.Здесь имеет право жить любая идея и в корректной форме обсуждаться все нюансы работы.Хочешь сказать гадость  - пиши в личку,а там на едине будем разбираться кто прав. ИМХО:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

*MAGISTRA*,
А ты это сейчас зачем пишешь? Что бы продолжить разборки?
Все успокоилось, устаканилось...
Вот ты сама пишешь:
 [QUOTE=MAGISTRA]и в корректной форме обсуждаться все нюансы работы[/
С этим я согласна! Даже Супер и Мега должны учиться общаться на форуме! А не кидаться, как злые собаки на людей! Когда она к тебе, Марина, прицепиьтся - ты по другому все увидишь...

----------


## Juliya Star

> А что касается новичков форума - я сама в их числе. И хочу сказать про Юлию (Супер Тамада). Друзья,человек пришел на форум (не осмотрелся)-Выбрала ник не "Кукусик" или "UT253",а СУПЕР ТАМАДА - *задело многих,они просто не решились сами на смелость такую.*Создала тему(оказавшись ИНКОГНИТО). Многие посчитали - хам-геолог разводит. И тут  работники культуры,кем в т.ч. являются ведущие мероприятий - скажу прямо,как стая набросились на этого инкогнито. Когда я читала эти сообщения было стыдно!  Единственно коректное сообщение было от Мазайкиной! Супер Тамада - не струсила, написала о себе,есть фото,идеями поделилась - и очень хорошими,есть над чем задуматься. Но не дает покоя НИК!! Неужели вы думаете,что человек будет спокойно реагировать на слова? Я против хамства,всегда переживаю из-за размолвок и ссор. НО: Считаю,что форум - это творческая лаборатория.Здесь имеет право жить любая идея и в корректной форме обсуждаться все нюансы работы.Хочешь сказать гадость  - пиши в личку,а там на едине будем разбираться кто прав. ИМХО:smile:


ЭХ СПАСИБО Мариночка! Прямо все точно написала! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## khima

"Когда-то давно старый индеец открыл своему внуку одну жизненную истину. В каждом человеке идет борьба, очень похожая на борьбу двух волков. Один волк представляет зло - зависть, ревность, сожаление, эгоизм, амбиции, ложь…Другой волк представляет добро - мир, любовь, надежду, истину, доброту,верность… 
Маленький индеец, тронутый до глубины души словами деда, на несколько мгновений задумался, а потом спросил: - А какой волк в конце побеждает? Старый индеец едва заметно улыбнулся и ответил: - Всегда побеждает тот волк, которого ты кормишь..."
Жизнь и так сложная штука-Давайте жить дружно!!!

----------


## Татьянушка

Крестные родители -  это духовные наставники ребенка. Но об этом на свадьбе думают в последнюю очередь. Молодежь хочет станет кумом/кумой для молодых, поэтому и начинается такой ажиотаж вокруг гадания.
Хотя это уже не гадание, а выборы. И тот человек, который выиграет, обидится, если его крестным не возьмут насколько фарсовым бы это не выглядело. Говорю свое мнение как гость, участвующий в подобном соревновании.
*Юль*, здесь очееень креативные люди :flower:  И вариантов "гадания на первенца" - масса. Но всё же это шутки, а выбор крестных - это более серьезно. Не нужно так ершиться. Если бы ты написала свое сообщение, когда стала рассуждать о ползунках, не так грубовастенько, со слова "Фи", то и не получила бы в ответ такие отзывы. 
Ты не хами и не обхамима будешь :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  А я тебя на лодке покатаю :Vah:  - на майские едем на Цимлу :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ТАТЬЯНА55, а что разочаровало? что кому вы доказываете? нравится ИДЕЯ - пользуйтесь и скажите спасибо. не нравится - не пользуйтесь.
> научитесь вы Ценить ИДЕИ. 
> и работать над ними со своей колокольни - будьте вы индивидуальными.
> нет, вам всё разжуй и в рот положи.


Артём и Таня,идея старая,ещё в брошурках за 2000 год,печаталась,понравится то она понравилась не мне одной,но оказывается так в жизнь никто и не претворил...ТОЛЬКО  ЭТО И РАЗОЧАРОВАЛО!

----------


## Juliya Star

> понравится то она понравилась не мне одной,но оказывается так в жизнь никто и не претворил...ТОЛЬКО  ЭТО И РАЗОЧАРОВАЛО!


Откудаьтакие выводы ? Я эту идею с прошлого года использую активно на большинстве свадеб! :Aga:  Или ты мне предлагаешь каждую свадьбу тебе рассчитывать? :redface:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

СУПЕР ТАМАДАв экселе на худой конец можно сделать программку и для каждой свадьбы там расчитывать.


> Или ты мне предлагаешь каждую свадьбу тебе рассчитывать?


Предлогать такое глупо.Обьяснить один раз как это расчитывается на примере одной свадьбы-было бы идеально!Тем более


> Я эту идею с прошлого года использую активно на большинстве свадеб!


Тем более для тебя это не проблема.смотри своё сообщение выще!Я же не прикалываюсь,я действительно сама сообразить не могу,как это считается.Буть ласка-наставь старшего товарища на "путь истенный"Можно в личку,можно здесь,я думаю многим будет полезно.Самое удобное для колличества на 50 челов.А дальше я сама,если их будет меньше или больше!!:smile:

----------


## Juliya Star

Нюся как ты и просила выставляю для тебя целый архивчик нарезок из кино! :Ok:  Может кому еще пригодиться  http://files.mail.ru/3QIKWR  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Иньчик

Всем тамадамамам, тамадапапам большой привет. Я новичок не только на форуме, но и в компьютере, ощущение словно в танке.Плохо соображаю,но ужасно хочется выстрелить,точнее поделиться своим небольшим багажом:rolleyes:. Начну с набросков.Это касается свадебного застолья.Гостям,сидящим по обе стороны от жениха и невесты, предлагается передать поцелуй жениху и невесте,чья сторона это сделает активней, та и поздравила быстрее.Все гости при этом целуют соседа в щечку,т.о. передавая свой поцелуй поздравление молодым.Новобрачные целуются последними.Объявить после этого,что это была генеральная репетиция и все повторяется снова,т. к.поздравление без обнимания не очень радостное,поэтому предлагаю гостям передать поцелуй молодым с крепкими объятиями. Проходит весело и динамично.

----------


## олюня

здравствуйте! как я писала, живу в небольшом городке где-то посреди тайги:biggrin: цивилизация докатывается долго до нас. Вот объясните мне пожалуйста такую вещь. На днях была на свадьбе.Тамада вывела молодых, жених снимает подвязку с ножки невесты и отдаёт её МАМЕ невесты!!!??? ну и тамада говорит типа на память... Может я что-то не понимаю, при чём тут мама? с букетом понятно, а тут????

----------


## Инна Р.

А что тут объяснять? Каждый ведущий выдумывает игровые моменты, называя это - традиция или обряд. Чем интереснее и логичнее подводка и действие - тем больше ему почета и уважения... Вот и изголяемся, кто во что горазд... В данном случае - очень не интересный вариант, дурацкий.
А если серьезно: маме невесты на память фату отдавать нужно, если проводишь обряд снятия фаты.
Подвязка невесты назывется "Счастливая подвязка", считается, что друзьям жениха ее нужно завоевать. А кто в борьбе победил, и судьба счастливая.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ну и тамада говорит типа на память... Может я что-то не понимаю, при чём тут мама? с букетом понятно, а тут????


Я думаю,это не придурь тамады,а прихоть клиентов!


> В данном случае - очень не интересный вариант, дурацкий.


К чему думаю в подтверждение слова Инны!
Очень жаль,что Юля СУПЕР ТАМАДА так и не откликнулась на мою просьбу...

----------


## Инна Р.

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,
Таня,  а что кого то ждать? Я бы если б стала такое проводить, наряду с дорогими и личными призами, накупила бы еще не дорогих, обыкновенных - у кого больше фишек - тому те самые, именные призы, у кого меньше фишек, тем обыкновенные сувениры.

----------


## Olgavesna

Я проводила аукционы на теметических свадьбах с именными деньгами.Из опыта работы могу сказать люди ведуться и даже очень.Публика была достаточно образованная.Все гости были  с желанием среднего возраста (30 и дальше)и соответствующим настроем(не тупо напиться а именно красиво отпраздновать с изюминкой).Вначале праздника у всех под рюмкой лежало по одной именной купюре.Лишние деньги я как и Света дарила в качестве сувенира и торт кстати тоже выкупали такими деньгами.Кстати свои именные купюры жених и невеста сами выдавали гостям за все что угодно по своему желанию.И у родителей тоже был у каждого свой капитал-они тоже поощряли гостей по своему желанию свими деньгами(именными).Из призов делали с фото молодых -тарелку под торт комплект постельного  белья кружки календари футболки бутылки шампанского -вина -водки .НО!...Если компания из разряда попроще лучше не проводить аукцион к концу вечера-уже трудно собрать мысли таких гостей(вместе с именными деньгами пихают настоящие:biggrin:)

----------


## khima

> Гостям,сидящим по обе стороны от жениха и невесты, предлагается передать поцелуй жениху и невесте,чья сторона это сделает активней, та и поздравила быстрее.Все гости при этом целуют соседа в щечку,т.о. передавая свой поцелуй поздравление молодым.Новобрачные целуются последними.Объявить после этого,что это была генеральная репетиция и все повторяется снова,т. к.поздравление без обнимания не очень радостное,поэтому предлагаю гостям передать поцелуй молодым с крепкими объятиями. Проходит весело и динамично.


В продолжение этого конкурса(простите, если повторяюсь!): ведущая ставит гостей в один большой круг, чередуя мальчик-девочка..все поочереди передают поцелуй, а на ком остановилась музыка и тот не успел передать его, выбывает! Моя задача, как ди-джея, сделать так, чтобы выбыли девочки и в кругу остались одни мальчики! Вот тут и начинается веселье!

----------


## Нюся

Люди мои дорогие, копирую сюда, так как хочется пообсуждать таки   :biggrin:




> Мелькнуло тут однажды предложение одной невесты вручать портреты М.Горького за самое громкое "Горько!". Так этот момент людей в улыбках расплывает!!!
> Меня слегонца коробит - этично ли? А?


кого еще коробит?

----------


## Порубовы

*Нюся*,
 честно говоря не коробит. это как с Пушкиным. уже ведь никого не коробит, когда говорят, а кто убирать будет?  - Пушкин.

----------


## khima

Нюся, меня не коробит:smile:если это всё правильно преподнести, почему нет?

----------


## snezanabaid

> кого еще коробит?


А с чего это коробить то должно?! Ну вспомнили писателя, великого литератора и что??? Можно еще и про Данко напомнить, про его сердце ,горячее и пламенное :Aga:

----------


## Иньчик

Приветик.Проводила конкурс "породнение" Вызывала по одному человечку с обеих сторон Ж и Н.Говорю.что кашу заваривают детки,а расхлебывают предки.готовы расхлебывать кашу?Кашу внести! Приносят огромную кастрюлю с крышкой.На обоих родственников надеваю широкий фартук с грудкой и двумя лямочками,завязываю на двух "людях",выдаю огромные деревянные ложки и спрашиваю:"Готовы кашу есть за молодых?"Робкие реплики.Открываю крышку,а там рецепт манной каши 2шт.
   ХОЧЕШЬ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ,А ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НАДО!!!!!

----------


## snezanabaid

> :"Готовы кашу есть за молодых?"


прочитала про кашу и вспомнила...Мои студенты в этом году на посвящении первокурсников прикалывались, тоже заставили есть кашу, типа кто кашу сьест, тот учиться хорошо будет и всё в этом духе...бла-бла-бла. а потом ,в конце вечера вынесли эту кастрюлю и сказали: "Знаете почему каша у нас "волшебная?" ?????пауза..... Да потому что в ней варилась подошва от ботинка кандидата технических наук Иванова!!!:redface: И достали эту подошву (её соответственно в кастрюлю положили уже после того, как все студенты каши отведали) Вот ШОК то был у всех ,но обиженных не было ,потом еще долго смеялись.

----------


## кукушка лесная

А я конкурс "Стенка на стенку" провела на прошлой неделе с резиночками, все тоже самое и и резиночки под музыку, получилось улетно и весело!!!Спасибо вам форумчане за хорошие идейки:wink: :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Иньчик

Теряюсь,как встречать молодых со всеми ритуалами и почестями,если приехавшая свадебная свита срочно хотят решить проблему туалета,и им не до разрезания ленточки,посыпания и каравайных дел, все побыстрее желают попасть в комнату гигиены и невеста, и жених, и свидетели.Доездились называется.Как быть? Ведь
туалеты расположены в самом заведении,а не снаружи.
  Все,что естесственно,то не безобразно.Но размазывается торжественность встречи.

   ХОЧЕШЬ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ,А ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НАДО!!!!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> у кого больше фишек - тому те самые, именные призы, у кого меньше фишек, тем обыкновенные сувениры.


Спасибо Инна!Просто я как то на НГ хотела притворить идею с "деньгами и призами"но клиенты не сагласились приблизительное колличество покупать,потребовали жёсткого подсчёта соотношения призов,супер-призов и денежных купюр.Так как ПОДСЧИТАТЬ  ТОЧЬНО  практически не возможно,так и осталась хорошая идея не претворённая в жизнь....а жаль,идея то хорошая!



> Из опыта работы могу сказать люди ведуться и даже очень.


Вот и Ольга подтверждает.


> НО!...Если компания из разряда попроще лучше не проводить аукцион


И с этим то же нельзя не согласиться.Конечно,тех кто попроще устраивает традиционное проведение,а кто с притензиями,те хотят конкретики,раскидывать свои деньги на право и на лево(призы с запасом)не в их правилах.Понты то они колотить колотят,да только всё таки хотят сэкономить(обычно единственный пункт по которому предпочитают зажаться-это расходы для нужд тамады)
Да ладно,проехали уже!Буду ждать дейсвительно ШЕДРЫХ клиентов,а не тех ко только стремиться показать,что они состоятельны.

----------


## Olgavesna

Ага Тань!Как первый раз -придут такие все-растакие крутые-че мол могете?Да все могем!Любой каприз за ваши бабки:biggrin:И капризов сразу меньше.А уж как за смету берешься сразу видно ху из ху:biggrin:Правда клиентов серьезных хватает на хорошие проэкты.Но не так много как хотелось бы.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Теряюсь,как встречать молодых со всеми ритуалами и почестями,если приехавшая свадебная свита срочно хотят решить проблему туалета,и им не до разрезания ленточки,посыпания и каравайных дел, все побыстрее желают попасть в комнату гигиены и невеста, и жених, и свидетели.Доездились называется.Как быть?


Все очень просто. На встрече с заказчиком предупреждайте,что гостей отправляют в ресторан после предпоследнего места катания,а молодожены приезжают через 10 минут основого начала.К это времени уже все проинструктированые стоят и ждут. Молодые сразу из машин не выходят,т.к. есть гости,которые с ними задержались,и тех поторопить,они к основной массе гостей подходят (можно на это и не обращать внимания)

----------


## Juliya Star

> Очень жаль,что Юля СУПЕР ТАМАДА так и не откликнулась на мою просьбу...


Ну почему же? Просто Таня надо просить уметь! Это тебе совет!Ты же начала с того, что " Я РАЗОЧАРОВАЛАСЬ......итд" , а о простом *"пожалуйста поделись.... "*забыла. 
Т.к. многим тоже интересно я поделюсь, вовсе не жадная.

http://files.mail.ru/64RIXT

----------


## Порубовы

> Как быть? Ведь
> туалеты расположены в самом заведении,а не снаружи.


конечно пропускать. здоровье дороже традиций
отшутитесь от гостей - мол, у кого такого не было - пусть первым бросит в меня камень.

----------


## mar-shall

> кого еще коробит?


Да вроде не коробит...:smile:
Но хотя ведь можно приколоться ещё и томик произведений Горького вручить!!!:wink:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Теряюсь,как встречать молодых со всеми ритуалами и почестями,если приехавшая свадебная свита срочно хотят решить проблему туалета,и им не до разрезания ленточки,посыпания и каравайных дел, все побыстрее желают попасть в комнату гигиены и невеста, и жених, и свидетели.Доездились называется.Как быть? Ведь
> туалеты расположены в самом заведении,а не снаружи.
>   Все,что естесственно,то не безобразно.Но размазывается торжественность встречи.
> 
>    ХОЧЕШЬ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ,А ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НАДО!!!!!!!!


Мы обычно встречаем молодых на улице, как положено, хлеб-соль, выпили-разбили,проходим в зал,молодые приглашают гостей за стол и пока люди рассаживаются, занимают места, молодые преспокойно посещают М и Ж-комнаты. Если они задерживаются в тех самых комнатах, а люди уже сидят, я начинаю работать: знакомлюсь с людьми, не забыли ли к кому пришли на свадьбу, ну а уж если ОЧЕНЬ долго (бывает и такое) мы просто делаем прикол, когда молодые заходят, все гости кричат: "Ну наконец-то!!!" и дружно хлопают. Но здесь ведущему важно перевести, мол все так уже соскучились по таким красивым, обаятельным, прелестным...ля-ля-ля ...и сегодня мы будем весь вечер любоваться только нашими замечательными молодыми!!! И все опять начинают хлопать и кричать: "Поздравляем!!!"

----------


## ШОКолад

Я с молодыми сразу обговариваю момент, что гости приезжают за 20 минут до начала торжества. За это время они успевают сделать все свои дела, я успеваю их "построить", и познакомиться. Молодых встречаем коридором с белыми шарами, сразу как выходят из машины, каравай, потом я гостей отправляю за столы рассаживаться, а в это время молодые успевают сходить в туалет. Фоном музон - молодые выходят, зал взрывается аплодисментами и криками "Поздравляем!" (я гостей натренировала, пока молодые посещали уборную))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А вот такми словами встречаем молодых: 

Ведущий: Ах, как эта свадьба собрала нас вместе!
Гости: тили-тили тесто, целуй жених невесту!
Молодые целуются.
Ведущий: Лучше пары не сыскать, скажем вам без лести!
Гости: тили-тили тесто, целуй жених невесту!
Молодые целуются.
Ведущий: Так живите дружно, ладно, честь по чести!
Гости: тили-тили тесто, целуй жених невесту!
Молодые целуются.
Ведущий: И вот так без старости, лет примерно двести...
Гости: тили-тили тесто, целуй жених невесту!
Молодые целуются.

Всегда проходит весело!!!

----------


## Кэтринкин

Доброго вермени суток всем! С легкой руки нашей форумчанки и моей землячки - Аси Бегляровой - мне достался выпускной в морском учебном заведении. 50 чел - ребята, возрастом 18 лет и человек 20 преподователей (есть среди них и молодые девочки).
Так вот, хочу вставить костюмированую сказку. Придумываю сказку впервые, и еще не совсем могу себе представить, как ПРАВИЛЬНО все воплотить. Прошу вас всех, дайте рекомендации. Даже если она совсем глупая!
_Сказка Водяной_
Действующие лица:
1.	Занавес (ходит с широко расставленными руками взад-вперед)
2.	Серебряная луна (как и положено луне, становится на стул)) )
3.	Водяной Матросыч (Одевает надувной детский круг)
4.	Косяки рыб (лещ, карп, щука – названия рыб на бумаге крепим на голову)
5.	Камушек (просто примет «твердый вид»)
6.	Большой Сом (конь) (будет делать пальцами усики сома и бить хвостом - копытом)
7.	Камыш (зрители) (подымают вверх руки, колышут ими и делают звук «шшш»)
8.	Дверь в ресторан (в стойке смирно, издает скрипучие звуки)
9.	Престарелые русалки (платки на голову)
10.	Заморская красавица (шуточный восточный костюм)
11.	Кувшинка (большая ромашка крепится на голову)
Репетиция 
Занавес
Часть 1я
Жил был на территории приморского города Мариуполя водяной Матросыч. (песня из м/ф «Летучий корабль» -водяной). Как и полагается всем водяным, он очень любил плавать и плескаться. Каждый вечер он пас свои стада: косяки карпов, лещей, и щук. Однажды, когда взошла луна в ночном небе, водяной присел на камушек и решил, что скучно ему живется, женится пора. Свистнул водяной своему коню – Большому Сому. Сом тотчас приплыл к хозяину, водяной погладил своего златоплавникового, оседлал  и поплыли они по извилистым речушкам в поисках приключений.
Конец 1й части
Занавес
Занавес
Часть 2я
Шумел камыш, Водяной, верхом на большом соме, продолжали свой путь. А неподалеку, из ресторана «Чайка» раздавалась музыка. Услыхал ее водяной и помчался туда искать себе жену-красавицу. Подплывает лихо, оставляет коня своего, открывает дверь ресторана, а там… Мама родная! Одни русалки престарелые! (песня из м/ф «Летучий корабль» - частушки бабок-ёжек). Водяной уже хотел уходить, как вдруг увидел в толпе красавицу заморскую. Подошел к ней, давай плавниками хвастаться, давай ей рекламировать свои лодки, корабли, пучины морские. А она ему отвечает (песня из м/ф «Летучий корабль» - Не хочу по расчету). И тогда решил показать ей водяной свою любовь: нашел самую  красивую кувшинку и вырвал ее с корнем. Стал на колено перед  красавицей и произнес (песня Горячие головы -выходи за меня). Красавица согласилась и радостно запрыгнула на руки водяному.
Шумел камыш, косяки рыб сновали туда-сюда. В небе сияла серебряная луна.
Занавес 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
И еще вопрос относительно музыкального оформления - уместно ли оно вообще? Если вставлять вот эти нарезочки по теме.....кто-нибудь так делал? Это не будет напряжно музыканту? надо ведь следить за действием.

----------


## Анжелла

> И еще вопрос относительно музыкального оформления - уместно ли оно вообще? Если вставлять вот эти нарезочки по теме.....кто-нибудь так делал? Это не будет напряжно музыканту? надо ведь следить за действием.


Музыка всегда уместна. На любой конкурс, или сказку, или какой-нибудь обряд. Если это происходит в тишине, то не очень воспринимается. И она всегда должна быть продумана, хорошо обрезана и хорошего качества.
А вот вопрос в том, напрягает ли это музыканта другой. Тут все индивидуально. Я вот например всегда работаю в паре только с одним Ди и он ставит все что мне нужно. :Aga:

----------


## Кэтринкин

Спасибо, Анжелла! Я сама пообрезаю музыку, поколдую немного и с музыкантом прожую) Для подстраховки)
А вообще она не глупая? меня еще терзают сомнения)

----------


## elena5555

сразу говорю идея не моя, взяла из какой-то книжки . Там было к дню влюбленных, я просто немного переделала под свадьбу. Делаю самолетики и перед началом свадьбы раскладываю перед столовым прибором каждого гостя.Проходит всегда хорошо. Вот то о чем я рассказываю:Уважаемые гости!
Давайте вспомним птиц, которые приносят счастье и радость в дом.
Кого может принести аист?- Ребенка.
-Голубь?- Письмо.
А еще голубь олицетворяет собой мир, дружбу и любовь. Недаром рисуют целующихся голубей на свадебных  плакатах, поздравительных открытках. Давайте составим пары целующихся голубков. Для этого вам необходимо соединить своих голубей для поцелуя с соседями напротив. Мы с вами построили мост для влюбленных. Мы желаем, чтобы этот мост любви стал дорогой счастья для наших молодоженов.
А теперь гости дорогие задумайте самые сердечные пожелания для наших молодоженов.
А вы супруги дорогие приготовьтесь , сейчас ваши гости выпустят в символичное небо голубей с о своими пожеланиями для вас – вы их должны поймать. 
Гости готовы – выпускаем голубей.
мне , да и по реакции гостей -гостям тоже нравится когда что- то делается за столом.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

> сразу говорю идея не моя, взяла из какой-то книжки . Там было к дню влюбленных, я просто немного переделала под свадьбу. Делаю самолетики и перед началом свадьбы раскладываю перед столовым прибором каждого гостя..


Елена, Спасибо за идею, разрешите уточнить, это проводится пред первыми тостами? И где находятся в вашем случае молодые, за столом?
А можно добавить, Мы проводили подобную игру, используя цветную бумагу, причем она раздавалась на скорость свидетелями, как радужные пожелания (на обороте или сами гости писали, но чаще напечатанные заготовки пожеланий или обязанностей), после этого каждому столу давалась возможность на скорость изготовить летающие послания, приглашались молодожены с сачками и по команде каждый стол запускал пожелания, молодожены ловили и зачитывали (иногда помогали свидетели или группа помощников) проходит очень динамично, главное красочно, доступно и занимательно

Просто делать многочисленные самолетики для свадьбы в 100 человек не очень хочется, зачем делать то, что могут сделать гости сами, и  так могут участвовать как все гости так и часть самых активных, сколько купите бумаги, столько и будет, хотя, идея  мостиком очень  интересная

----------


## elena5555

*svetlana77-77*,
 Я провожу после свадебной презинтации  и просто перехожу к тому что- гости дорогие раз уж я обращаюсь к вам то ответьте мне на токой вопрос - какая птица приносит счастье в дом молодых и т. д .Молодожены сидят за столом их прошу просто встать и подготовиться .
ваш вариант так же интересен .

----------


## toniki

Иньчик;2701182]Теряюсь,как встречать молодых со всеми ритуалами и почестями,если приехавшая свадебная свита срочно хотят решить проблему туалета,и им не до разрезания ленточки,посыпания и каравайных дел, все побыстрее желают попасть в комнату гигиены и невеста, и жених, и свидетели.Доездились называется.Как быть? Ведь
туалеты расположены в самом заведении,а не снаружи



Я молодых прошу приехать на 15-20 минут позже, чем назначен общий сбор, чтобы все гости к их приезду собрались для встречи. а молодым так и наказываю: заедьте домой, оправиться, в туалет сходить!!!! город маленький, и как раз 15-20 минут достаточно, чтобы уладить интимные моменты. 
к стати, и свита жениха и невесты, молодежь после катаний приезжает - первым делом по туалетам)))kuku

----------


## skomorox

> приглашались молодожены с сачками и по команде каждый стол запускал пожелания, молодожены ловили и зачитывали


а случалось так - что никто ни одного самолётика не поймал сачком? Что тогда делать? А чтобы не возить ещё и грамоздкие сачки, чем можно эту ловлю заменить? Может быть, поставить молодожёнов в центр, прочертить черту и чей самолётик упадёт на территорию молодых, они зачитывают пожелание и приз этому гостю, за точный прицел?

----------


## Иньчик

> Так вот, хочу вставить костюмированую сказку. Придумываю сказку впервые, и еще не совсем могу себе представить, как ПРАВИЛЬНО все воплотить. Прошу вас всех, дайте рекомендации. Даже если она совсем глупая!


     В таком сыром и скучном варианте,даже с музыкальными вставками такая сказка 
по ролям не "катит".Думаю нужны более активные роли-выражения для твоих героев.Начинать свое повествование нужно более динамично,хотя бы так:
   В некотором царстве,да в приморском государстве, в городище Мариупольском,да в заведении ....... жил да был любитель воды пресной и соленой Водяной(издесь,как только по сценарию называют того или иного героя ,должны быть их реплики,например у Водяного:"Ох, и тяжела же эта работа,ну ее в болото".)
А какая такая уж жизнь-забота у Водяного(он по произнесении этих слов ведущего,снова произносит свою реплику:"Ох,и тяжела......") плавать да плескаться,браконьерам на глаза не попасться,все время косяки свои пасти,ну просто можно умереть с тоски.
  И решил Водяной(реплика) утопиться.Прыгнул в воду первый раз - не тонет.Прыгнул второй раз-утонуть не может.Не знал Водяной (реплика),что...... 
не тонет,потому,что надо камень(реплика) на шею привязать.Но как только Водяной (репл) увидел Этот камень(репл)  передумал топиться.Сидит себе на бережку воду мутит,а в это время Луна (репл) по небу плывет,спать Водяному не дает.
     короче бла-бла-бла,зачем тебе топиться,лучше жениться.Реплики для героев придумай сама.Не нагромождай текст,больше динамики и юмора.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Если будешь использовать муз.нарезки, то нужна такая еще и после этих слов... 



> А неподалеку, из ресторана «Чайка» раздавалась музыка.


Можно взять кусок из "Зажигаем, отмечаем". 

Каждое действующее лицо по ходу тексту обязательно выдели жирным шрифтом... так проще никого с его ролью не пропустить. И Иньчик права, не хватает юмора и динамики, ее начало мне понравилось больше. 

В финале у тебя действия незавершенные... куда делся конь? логичнее, если именно он увезет влюбленных навстречу новому счастью... в конце пьесы нужно еще раз вернуться  к камышу, луне и т.д. Например, "и теперь уже радостно шумел камыш, в предвкушении грядущей свадьбы потирала руки луна..." и т.д. Финал должен быть у всех персонажей

----------


## Ольгия

_Как-то нашла в инете два стишка, одинаковых по первой строчке, и они натолкнули меня написать на своих близких эпиграммы. Перед каждой эпиграммой  даю  маленькое пояснение. Начала с именинника. Все не помню, вот несколько,  включая инетовские:_

_(Ивану – студент)_
Встану утром рано, 
Выпью чашку ртути, 
И пойду подохну
В этом институте.
Друг, не надо ртути, 
Лучше выпей чаю – 
Всё равно все сдохнем,
Сессию встречая...

_(Про себя, любимую, я – полная)_
Встану утром рано, 
Съем кило конфеток.
Что-то не худею
От таких диеток.

_(Ире – занимается танцами)_
Встану утром рано, 
Вспомню про спартанцев,
И вместо зарядки
Побегу на танцы.

_(Юле – школьница)_
Встану утром рано,
В школу неохота.
Поскорей бы вырасти
И пойти работать.
Стану я моделью
С длинными ногами,
Буду жить в Москве я,
А не в Озерах с вами!

_(Свете, её  маме, не работает, отводит в школу и забирает из школы)_
Встану утром рано -
Целый день свободный.
Стало не работать
Почему-то модным.
Кушать приготовлю,
Тут же убираю,
Скоро отдохну я,
Только постираю.
Сбегаю я в школу
Минимум два раза.
Отчего устала?
Не пойму так сразу.

_(Саше – работает водителем ночным)_
Встану утром рано,
Да я ж не ложился!
Как до такой жизни
Без сна докатился?

_(Игорь – работает по плавающему графику, не надо на работу точно по времени)_
Встану утром рано,
(О таком не мыслю!)
Не поднять с дивана,
Пока я не высплюсь!



_(Кате – муж её называет « котёнок»)_
Встану утром рано, 
(Спать ложусь – котенок!)
Как не высплюсь за ночь,
Встану, как тигренок.

_(Диме – без комментариев)_
Встану утром рано,
Гляну я на рожу –
Больше пить не буду…..
Но и меньше тоже!

_(Любе)_
Встану утром рано,
Погляжу на рожу:
До чего же мила,
Люба и пригожа!




_(Антон – работает в голландской компании, они же Нидерланды. Национальный цвет страны – оранжевый. Была история с оранжевыми шортами)_
Встану утром рано,
Вспомню Нидерланды,
Ехать на работу –
Заболели гланды!
Стану патриотом
Я страны любимой,
И надену шорты
Цвета апельсинов.

_(Опять о себе, а Лариса Львовна – майор юстиции)_
Встану утром рано,
Вспомню о законе.
Зря я так шутила
При Ларисе Львовне!

----------


## tenden

> Все очень просто. На встрече с заказчиком предупреждайте,что гостей отправляют в ресторан после предпоследнего места катания,а молодожены приезжают через 10 минут основого начала.К это времени уже все проинструктированые стоят и ждут. Молодые сразу из машин не выходят,т.к. есть гости,которые с ними задержались,и тех поторопить,они к основной массе гостей подходят (можно на это и не обращать внимания)


И я также как и все прошу  подъехать остальных гостей пораньше, а машину с молодыми  попозже. И тут ты встречаешь молодых красивыми словами, а за твоей спиной подъезжают те кто не успел, и двигатели еще оставляют включенными, тарахтят(двигатели) очень громко. Говорить в таких случаях тяжело. Раньше в начале приветствия приходилось перекрикивать, гости ничего не слышат! И торжественность момента смазывалась! Теперь всегда перед выходом молодых из машины заранее прошу водителей заглушить моторы. И все в порядке и голос на месте и всем все слышно!

----------


## Иньчик

Всем приветик.Небольшие зарисовки к свадьбе.Провожу,если жених проходил службу.Автомат разбирал?сейчас проверим.Завязываю глаза и вручаю разобранную мясорубку-нужно собрать на скорость,как в армии.(так вошли в азарт,что и свидетелю захотелость,и кому-то из гостей на скорость с секундомером,моя бедная мясорубка осталась без ножа) ДЛЯ НЕВЕСТЫ конкурс гастрономический-определить,что в мешочках на ощупь(жюри-свекровь перепроверяет)в мешочках ярких лежит горох,пшено и соль,когда говорит,что там сахар,перечу:"Ишь,чего захотела!"
   И еще игра для молодых на распределение обязанностей.На большом листе картона пишу,как в кроссворде имена жениха и невесты так,чтобы были буквы-соединения одно слово через другое,обвожу все в виде большого сердца.Затем сверху прикрепляю на двусторонний скотч сердца с написанными сзади обязанностями,они закрывают весь экран.Предлагаю молодым пистолеты с присосками ,и они по очереди стреляют в экран,постепенно приоткрывая свой свадебный кроссворд и зачитывая свои ,что я буду делать.Взаключение игры зачитываю,что обозначают имена жениха и невесты.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Предлагаю молодым пистолеты с присосками ,и они по очереди стреляют в экран,постепенно приоткрывая свой свадебный кроссворд и зачитывая свои ,что я буду делать.Взаключение игры зачитываю,что обозначают имена жениха и невесты.


А можно спросить, что это за присоски которые к бумаге приклеиваются? 
Идея прикольная.. но не до конца понятно с выстрелами. Можно поподробней? :Aga: 


Кстати в темке "ПОМОГИТЕ, ИЩУ! был пост про коктель из фруктов, я переработала его сегодня, выставляю на ваш суд коллеги мое творение. 
Фруктовый КОКТЕЙЛЬ для женщины.

( На подносе подготовлены ингредиенты….., а также большой бокал, куда все бросаем…., потом когда залили шампанским большим половником раздается женщинам в фужеры ) 

Женщины сами – как фруктов корзинка.
Взять, для примера,  красавицу ________
Губы – малина, как персик- ланита…
Сладкая, свежая, нежная _______!

Я вам похвастаюсь: груди у ______
Как аппетитные спелые дыньки,
Пальчики дамские… Это секрет!
Женщина, в общем, ходячий десерт!
Язык фруктов - мало знают
И, порой, не понимают,
Что, отведав вкусный плод,
Обольщение придет.
Мы сегодня для _______
Приготовили коктейль,
Чтобы _________ стала краше
И красива,  как модель!

Много фруктов положили,
Чтоб, отведав, сей десерт
Наша _________ засияла,
И была прекрасней всех!

Вот кусочек яблока, вот кусочек груши
Сексуальность и  кокетство будет,
Если эти фрукты  скушать!

Вот бананчик сладкий,
Спелый, заводной,
Если хочешь быть счастливой
Возьми его с собой.

Спелый, сочный апельсин -
В фруктах первый витамин.
Чтоб здоровой быть всегда
Кушай дольки без стыда.

Чтоб в жизни _____________
Бал покой и лад
В коктейль мы положили виноград!

Чтоб жизнь была гламурнее и краше
Шампанского добавим к фруктам нашим!



( разливаем коктейль)

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

> а случалось так - что никто ни одного самолётика не поймал сачком? Что тогда делать? А чтобы не возить ещё и грамоздкие сачки, чем можно эту ловлю заменить? Может быть, поставить молодожёнов в центр, прочертить черту и чей самолётик упадёт на территорию молодых, они зачитывают пожелание и приз этому гостю, за точный прицел?


Вариант описанный мною выше, я проводила, в прошлом, когда работала в ДК,  чаще всего свадьбы вела в нашем кафе, так что проблем с транспортировкой атрибутов не было, и сачки были ОРОМНЫЕ (от декораций) смотрелось супер. В дальнейшем вы правы,возникали сложности, но это конкурс хорошо "приспосабливаемый" и адаптируется К конкретным условиям. Один из вариантов - действительно самым классным Пилотам-Асам приз от молодых. А  от Асов - "Танец АССА" - лезгинка

----------


## nanewich

*Иньчик*,
 Навеяло.
 В год собаки проводил конкурс "Охотник с собакой". В роли охотников свидетельница и невеста, в роли собак свидетель и жених. Охотникам в руки рогатки и вперёд сбивать спичечные коробки( добывать дичь), задача собаки приносить добытую дичь и возвращать охотнику патроны.

----------


## elena5555

неплохой конкурс для свидетелей- денежный. Ведущий обращается к свидетелям- готовы ли вы поддержать наших молодоженов в трудную минуту, готовы ли вы нянчить детей когда они попросят и т. д . заканчивается опрос вопросом - а готовы ли вы помочь им деньгами? -Да!  ну тогда чтоб слова не расходились с делом прошу вас!  -жениху и невесте в руки дается веревка на которой уже прищеплены  простые прищепки.- задача свидетелей

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
пройти по залу и набрать денежных купюр столько что бы хватило на все прищепки.  потом меняются местами с молодоженами - их задача как можно быстрее собрать деньги.

----------


## Иньчик

> А можно спросить, что это за присоски которые к бумаге приклеиваются?
> Идея прикольная.. но не до конца понятно с выстрелами. Можно поподробней?


Наверное я неправильно выразила мысль о пистолетах,бывают такие,в них вставляются стержни,а на конце присоска,не всегда прилипает к сердечку при выстреле,да это не обязательно.Главное ,чтобы увидели,в какое сердечко попал.
Очень удобно использовать для молодых пар,женихи ведут себя как дети,и присутствующим детям  тоже забава носить и подавать  пульки-присоски.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Конечно это не ново,различных модификаций полно,но очень хочется внести свой вклад в эту темку.
> Игра,которую я для себя называю Букет.
> 
> _Приглашаю на сцену 4 мужчин(можно и больше если есть нарезки,но по моему мнению здесь главное не переборщить).Предварительно на стул усаживаю девушку(если это свадьба,то конечно-же невесту).Представляю мужчин и объясняю каждому,что сейчас они должны подарить букет девушке,но не просто так,а в танце.Букет конечно беру из искусственных цветов."Итак,вы делаете это в стиле романтика,представте что вы недавно из мест лишения свободы,вы-дарите этот букет в стиле Майкла Джексона,ну и наконец в эротическом стиле".Тот участник,который больше всего понравится девушке,получает приз._
> 
> И наконец соответствующая музыка для всех 4 танцев.Заливала впервые,получится ли?http://webfile.ru/4137111
> http://webfile.ru/4137177
> http://webfile.ru/4137192
> http://webfile.ru/4137243
> ...


А у меня в этом мастер-классе для жениха дарят по-грузински, по-цыгански, как рокеры, по-хулигански.

----------


## slanas

Обращаюсь к вам  с просьбой. У меня есть растяжка метров 5 с надписью ЯРМОРОК.... как можно применить на празднике, как можно обыграть?

----------


## Juliya Star

> Обращаюсь к вам  с просьбой. У меня есть растяжка метров 5 с надписью ЯРМОРОК.... как можно применить на празднике, как можно обыграть?


ЯРМАРОК КРАСКИ? Правильно я поняла? Тогда можно провести игру цветные танцы. Начать все с песни- эти ярмарки краски..., а потом игра по цветам. Я ее уже писала на форуме выше. :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Обращаюсь к вам  с просьбой. У меня есть растяжка метров 5 с надписью ЯРМОРОК.... как можно применить на празднике, как можно обыграть?


А праздник какой? Свадьба? Д.Р.?, День города?  Детский ? Или просто на будущее:smile:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

не знаю где написать тема отчетов для меня закрыта .спасибо всем кто помогал провела на свадьбе посвящение в генеральские жены 1 сделала сертификат со сьеммными генеральскими погонами сказала .что невеста обладает всеми качествам и .чтобы воспитать из лейтенанта генерала в рамке преподнесла сьеммные генеральские погоны как реальный стимул к достижению цели 
невеста 1 искала заначку 2 свист ела в свисток "наша служба" 3 завязала глаза изменила немного во внешнем виде жениха  .сняли ей повязку и она доказывала свою наблюдательность

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

А я делаю старую и примитивную игру, когда боярин и дружка собирают гостей на ленточку,у кого на ленточке гостей окажется больше.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

> не знаю где написать тема отчетов для меня закрыта .спасибо всем кто помогал провела на свадьбе посвящение в генеральские жены 1 сделала сертификат со сьеммными генеральскими погонами сказала .что невеста обладает всеми качествам и .чтобы воспитать из лейтенанта генерала в рамке преподнесла сьеммные генеральские погоны как реальный стимул к достижению цели 
> невеста 1 искала заначку 2 свист ела в свисток "наша служба" 3 завязала глаза изменила немного во внешнем виде жениха  .сняли ей повязку и она доказывала свою наблюдательность


Валентина,очень интересно, спасибо, я думаю многих заинтересует ваш сертификат, если моно поделитесь,ведь очень часто женятся курсанты, пригодится,за ранее спасибо :flower: 
И о съемных пагонах несколько слов если можно

----------


## slanas

просто растяжка "ЯРМОРОК"   на свадьбу.... я думала, что может... скоморохи

----------


## Джина

*slanas* 
Света, твое название больше навеяло лично мне не скоморохов, а таких "щирих українців" в шароварах, женщина в платке типа Солохи (как вариант - кум и кума).
А использовать при дарении, если во время застолья или какой - нибудь маленький , но колоритный диалог и подвести к массовому конкурсу или соревнование по командам. Или как вариант (в качестве бреда:biggrin:) на выкуп "ярморок женихов" или "невест" :Vah:

----------


## fifa

а  это было в 1989 году-посылку прислали,в этои посылке были завернутые пупсята голяки в газеты,

А как вам такой подарок - приносит гость на свадьбу тяжеленную коробку, да еще и велит обращаться нежно - дескать там хрупкое стекло.Молодые весь вечер берегут коробочку. Дома открывают, а там 16 упаковок соли по кг. каждая- пуд соли короче. А на дне солонка и записка " когда пуд соли вместе съедите, тогда и семья у вас будет". Знаю, была семья, которая несколько лет такую соль ела.

----------


## олюня

Обряд породнения. Звучит фонограмма частушек.
Ведущая:  Начинаем обряд породнения!
                   Мы по полюшку гуляли,
                   Заходили в рощу.
                   Ну-ка, зятюшка родной,
                   Поцелуй-ка, тещу! Аплодисменты!  ( Зять целует тещу.)

                  Напекла блинов я,
                  Буду угощать я.
                  Ну-ка, теща дорогая,
                  Поцелуй ты, зятя!     ( Мама невесты целует жениха.)

                  На реке ловили рыбу,
                  И сварили там уху.
                  Ну, свекровка дорогая,
                  Поцелуй свою сноху!  ( Мама жениха целует невесту )

                  Я готовила салат,
                  Резала морковку,
                  Ну-ка, сношка дорогая,
                  Поцелуй свекровку.     ( Невеста целует мать жениха )

                  Завтра вновь сюда придем –
                  Пиво пить, да есть уху.
                  Ну-ка, свекор дорогой,
                  Поцелуй свою сноху.    ( Отец жениха целует невесту )

                  Как я стала мыть посуду,
                  Уронила ложку,
                 Ну-ка, свекор наш прекрасный,
                 Еще разик – сношку!      ( Отец жениха еще раз целует невесту )

                 Каждый день соловьи в роще –
                 Свекор, поцелуй и тещу!    ( Отец жениха целует мать невесты )

                 Никогда вам бед не знать бы…
                 Поцелуйтесь обе сватьи!   ( Целуются обе мамы )

Ведущая:  Прошу поднять бокалы всем свои
                   За породнившиеся здесь две семьи – 
Ведущая: Я думаю сегодня есть в гостях семейные пары, которые измеряют свой семейный стаж десятилетиями. Сейчас мы с ними познакомимся. Ведущая обходит гостей. Представляет семейные пары и называет их стаж. Когда все пары взяты на учет, просит подняться тех, кто соединил свои судьбы относительно недавно от 1 месяца до трех лет(от 3 до 5 лет, от 5 до 15лет, от 15 до 25 лет, от 25 до 50, и свыше) и просит из целоваться, говоря молодоженам. Сумейте сохранить свою любовь так, чтобы с таким же вот упоением целоваться через год, пять, 25 , 50 лет семейной жизни.
Может кому пригодится

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> о съемных пагонах несколько слов если можно


я хотела купить погоны настоящие положить их в коробку под стекло с текстом в случае необходимости вскрыть .но оказалось .что у нас просто негде их купить поэтому в авральном режиме скачала парадные генеральские погоны сделала их обьемными иприкрепила к сертификату .но не намертво .а на золотые кнопки гвоздики и под стекло

----------


## ШОКолад

Увидела, обряд породнения затронули. Вот эти частушки уже настолько приелись. Может кто поделится своими наработками НОВЕНЬКИМИ?????

----------


## Анжелла

> Увидела, обряд породнения затронули. Вот эти частушки уже настолько приелись. Может кто поделится своими наработками НОВЕНЬКИМИ?????


Александра! Как то наверное иногда лучше просто пройти мимо промолчав! 
Как они могли тебе приесся, если ты новичок в деле тамадовства? Но за год нахождения на форуме, ты как то могла уже что то и сама придумать НОВЕНЬКОЕ и поделится.

----------


## olga2505

Почему же вы везде нас шпыняете??? Если мы на сайте каждый день значит нам здесь нравиться! А если мы где то пишем не то и не так, так мы у вас наберемся опыта и  потом себя покажем!

----------


## skomorox

> Как то наверное иногда лучше просто пройти мимо промолчав!


Анжелла, почему надо молчать? Тема для новичков - это раз! Частушки эти - действительно на каждом углу в интернете торчат, - это два!

----------


## snezanabaid

> Тема для новичков - это раз! Частушки эти - действительно на каждом углу в интернете торчат, - это два!


Ой, насмешили......частушкам то в обед сто лет ,но они имеют право быть ,гуляла на свадьбе в деревне ,не один раз ,так там только частушками и роднятся.kuku и людям нравится ,поют себе......поют......другого то варианта им не показывали.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Развеселили с утречка пораньше. :biggrin: Сначала улыбнули стихи про тёщу и прочих родственников, которые 15 лет назад ещё звучали на свадьбах, потом то, что девочка за Свои наработки выдаёт, потом мысль, что девочка невнимательно читала название темы, потом другая, что её все шпыняют, потом прочие коментарии..... А тема-то *СОБСТВЕННЫЕ* нароботки вновь пришедших. Всем спасибо за хорошее настроение! :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла, почему надо молчать?


Ирина! Я говорю не про то что частушки с бородой! А про то что, если ты так считаешь, то поделись своими -это тема СОБСТВЕНЫЕ НАРАБОТКИ! А тыкать все умеют.

----------


## ШОКолад

> Александра! Как то наверное иногда лучше просто пройти мимо промолчав! 
> Как они могли тебе приесся, если ты новичок в деле тамадовства? Но за год нахождения на форуме, ты как то могла уже что то и сама придумать НОВЕНЬКОЕ и поделится.


Анжелика, я не считаю себя новичком в тамадовстве! Молчать тоже не по мне! И если я прошу поделиться своими наработками, понятно наверно, что не смогла ничего придумать!!! 
Сейчас молодые пошли новомодные и избирательные, поэтому обряд породнения в виде частушек, уже как года полтора не запускаю на свадьбах. Просто тост за родителей и всё.

----------


## Славина

> Сейчас молодые пошли новомодные и избирательные, поэтому обряд породнения в виде частушек, уже как года полтора не запускаю на свадьбах. Просто тост за родителей и всё.


А я запускаю :tongue: и всем нравится, и целуются с удовольствием, и смеются при этом, правда у меня чуть-чуть в другом варианте, но выставлять здесь не буду, так как не моё.  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Ой, девочки, я уже как-то об этом писала. Скажу как тёща, которую заставили таким образом целоваться со свёкром. Бееееее....... :frown::mad: Поэтому никогда с чужими не заставляю поцелуями обмениваться. А то что смеються...... Ну и я поулыбалась. Не портить же свадьбу недовольной миной.

----------


## Славина

Ириш, убедила, больше не буду  :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## lara011

> Скажу как тёща, которую заставили таким образом целоваться со свёкром. Бееееее.


Ирина, а если "не поцелуй ка тещу" а "ОБНИМИ ка тещу":smile: так лучше:wink: Ура! У меня "собственные наработки" открылись:biggrin:, спасибо вам! Теперь буду говорить обними :Aga: :smile::wink:

----------


## Славина

Лариса, а здесь ещё теснее контакт, а представь себе лето, жара, люди могут быть вспотевшими, особенно после плясок, ещё больше беееее, да, пожалуй пора забросить на полку обряд.

----------


## ШОКолад

ДА!!! Все люди разные - кому то и нравится целовваться, кому то и беееееее. Надо выискивать различные варианты. Вот только ничего не могу придумать на этот ОБРЯД ПОРОДНЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## Славина

Александра, а может предложить им что нибудь сделать, всем вместе, дать какое-то общее задание, или изобразить что-нибудь, семейную сценку, общий танец, чтобы их всех объединить, подарки вручить шуточные, ну а потом слова, старенькие конечно, но можно подредактировать:
Живите весело и дружно
Решайте общие дела
Поспорьте если это нужно,
Но помните, что вы теперь одна 
Большая, дружная семья!

----------


## ШОКолад

> Александра, а может предложить им что нибудь сделать, всем вместе, дать какое-то общее задание, или изобразить что-нибудь, семейную сценку, общий танец, чтобы их всех объединить, подарки вручить шуточные, ну а потом слова, старенькие конечно, но можно подредактировать:
> Живите весело и дружно
> Решайте общие дела
> Поспорьте если это нужно,
> Но помните, что вы теперь одна 
> Большая, дружная семья!


Я делала для всех родственников ритуальный танец. А родителям в процессе дарила атрибуты - папам - шляпы с подписью: свёкр, тесть. а мамам - фартуки - тоже с подписями. Заканчивала всё словами:
Мы обнимемся, поцелуемся и подружимся навсегда! Отныне мы одна большая семья!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Ой, товарищи, ну если в породнялке говорят: "Поцелуй" или "Обними" - это же не значит, что целоваться нужно в дёсны, а обниматься прилипая друг к другу. Можно же и просто обозначить - мне так кажется...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ой, товарищи, ну если в породнялке говорят: "Поцелуй" или "Обними" - это же не значит, что целоваться нужно в дёсны, а обниматься прилипая друг к другу. Можно же и просто обозначить - мне так кажется...


Жаль,что 2-й день свадьбы гуляем всё реже и реже,а вообще когда провожу обряд породнения,имею в виду РУССКИЙ поцелуй(в щёчки 3 раза!)

----------


## lara011

Так давайте думать.:smile: Если не целоваться и не обниматься. :rolleyes:
Но есть варианты (сочиняю на ходу..:rolleyes:.)
1.Рукопожатия
2.Может отпить что то
3.Может наоборот наливаю в один общий сосуд
4. Может съедают что то (может соль)
5. Может чем-нибудь обмениваются

Какие еще варианты? :wink:

----------


## Порубовы

ой как здорово, что пошёл креатив!!!!!
молодцы, вдохновения вам!!!!!


(мы увы, ничего не подскажем - не проводим.)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот, может, вы меня сочтёте не знаю за какую брезгушу, :biggrin: но пить из одного сосуда, кубка, рога. из которого пол свадьбы пили, ни за что не буду. Поэтому не провожу. Но такое породнение некоторые проводят.

----------


## snezanabaid

> 2.Может отпить что то


Я в обряде породнения приглашаю родителей и молодых в центр и после того ,есть замечательная песенка Алегровой "Давай шампанское откроем" и под эту песенку свидетели выносят разнос с бокалами, перевязанными красными лентами, ленты переплетены ,свидетель открывает шампансое в тот момент ,когда звучит припев, разливает и вся семья, а они стоят кружочком, выпивают из бокалов, а потом поздравляют друг друга ,обнимаются и целуются ,даже просить их об этом не нужно ,сами всё делают.Вот музычка ,если заинтересовало http://files.mail.ru/JWHZUA

а вообще начинаю породнение с того, что жених вначале приглашает на танец свою маму ,выводит на танцпол ,потом невеста ,а потом идёт действие ,которое предлагал Алексей Пашнин (огромное ему за это СПАСИБО!),когда мамы сидят на коленочках у детей и наоборот-момент интересный, гости хорошо воспринимают.  :Ok: Папы приглашаются последними ,потом тот самый брудершафт и в заключении семейный ансамбль. :Aga:  Раньше еще лентой обвязывала "Родня" ,сейчас как-то от ленты отказалась.

----------


## Порубовы

ну вот и пожалуйста- одна бутылка для породнения, бокалы разные - никто не брезгует, а выпили вместе 
молодцы!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ой как здорово, что пошёл креатив!!!!!
> молодцы, вдохновения вам!!!!!
> 
> 
> (мы увы, ничего не подскажем - не проводим.)


Так ведь креативят не только когда что-то проводят. А вдруг такого насочиняете, что захочется самим провести. 
Движение мозгов всем только на пользу.



*lara011*,
 Лариса, есть опять же давно известный способ знакомства- породнение в танце. Когда пары танцуют и должны в этот момент узнать имя, кто они. Во время остановки музыки меняются партнёрами. И так несколько раз. 
Другой тоже давно известный способ, когда идут в 2 круга в разные стороны и при остановке музыки знакомятся те, кто стоит друг против друга. 
Ну что ещё можно сделать? С лентами попробовать. Пусть каждый возьмёт за конец ленты - вот пары образовались. Секунд на 20 танец. И так несколько раз. Чтобы заинтересовать, можно приз озвучить для тех, кто первыми соединится в повторную пару. Это так, первое, что пришло в голову. Может сейчас  и придумаем новые варианты. Свои-то надоедают.

----------


## lara011

> Лариса, есть опять же давно известный способ знакомства


Ирина, конечно, я знаю и с шампанским и в танце :flower: :wink:. Но как всегда, хочется какую нибудь отсебятину придумать:rolleyes:. (а она уже придуманаkuku), но я еще буду пытаться :Aga: :wink:

----------


## Порубовы

> Так ведь креативят не только когда что-то проводят


Ирина, знаете, думается у нас только тогда, когда есть цель и задача. 
Ну не можем по другому. но будем стараться.
Идея с одной бутылкой на всех очень нравится. Может всем вместе как-то эту бутылку выиграть? ну что-то такое, что вместе сделать, чтобы её получить, а порознь никак.

или постановка "открытая бутылка шампанского", по принципу всем известного "салюта" с искоркой, фитильком...

----------


## snezanabaid

> Вот, может, вы меня сочтёте не знаю за какую брезгушу,  но пить из одного сосуда, кубка, рога. из которого пол свадьбы пили, ни за что не буду. Поэтому не провожу. Но такое породнение некоторые проводят.


Ирин ,а если взять БОЛЬШОЙ бокал и по типу "Коктейль для именинницы" сварганить какой-нибудь свадебный коктейль и потом чтоб молодые разлили всем желающим в бокальчики:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Порубовы*,
 Чета Порубовых! Ставим этим разделом перед вами цель и задачу..... :biggrin:
Ну что вы к бутылке привязались? Ну есть такое уже, когда красивая большая чаша пускается по кругу. В вашем случае бутылка с фужерами. Обыденно и не зрелищно. Постановка по варианту пушки, опять интерпритация. И с породнением связи не вижу. Попробую  с бутылкой и я связать, раз пошёл о ней разговор. Нет, лучше чаша красивая, чем-то наполненая. Может фигурки красивые маленькие  , может карточки, но со свадебной символикой это должно быть. Ангелочки, голуби? Каждый достанет свою. Найдёт свою пару. Дааааа.... как вас на бутылку, так меня на пары тянет. :biggrin: Это так, размышления, чтобы другим дать толчок. 
Всё, от пар отступаю. Нужно что-то массовое. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ирин ,а если взять БОЛЬШОЙ бокал и по типу "Коктейль для именинницы" сварганить какой-нибудь свадебный коктейль и потом чтоб молодые разлили всем желающим в бокальчики


Тоже вариант. Вот, пошли размышления.  :Aga:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> А я делаю так .Перед тем, как предоставить слово родителям "Те, кто вас боготворил, кто лелеял и любил, Очага хранители, скажут тост.... родители"
> 
> Слово бабушкам" Захочет________________(имя жениха) вдруг оладушки, куда, бежать, к кому идти?Конечно же к любимой бабушке, она сумеет угодить...
> 
> На праздник рождения семьи родные и близкие приглашены, от них поздравления слова в адрес невесты и жениха.


Здравствуйте! Я у вас новичок. Если позволите, дополню. Перед тостом родителей читаю стихи, которые многие из вас знают. Но, возможно, кому-то пригодятся.
Есть в вашем торжестве счастливая тоска.
И тост второй по праву тем дается,
Кто вас лелеял, баловал,ласкал,
И кто сегодня с вами расстается.
Тост тех,кто счастлив с грустью пополам,
Тост самых дорогих и пап, и мам.

А перед тостом бабушек загадка:
Кто готовит по заказу и печет нам пироги?
Кто моргает левым глазом: "Папа дома,не шали!"
Кто вам сказочку расскажет,песню нежную споет,
Мягкой теплою рукою по головке проведет?
Кто играет в ладушки? Это наши ....(бабушки).

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> согласна на все 100% что "*Цветные танцы"* идут всегда на ура и действительно ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо тому ЧЕЛОВЕКУ -кто это придумал!читая отчеты о проведенных праздниках можно увидеть что эти танцы танцуют:Россия.Украина,Германия,Италия ....и у нас во Вьетнаме..мне только больше нравиться не с лентами а с шариками надувными(правда пока их надуешь ,а я стараюсь по два цвета на человека :eek:)  но зато потом так прикольно смотреть как гости после игры ,под другую музычку начинают их в начале бросать а потом лопать ногами..как детки веселяться..любо смотреть..вот поэтому и надуваю шарикиkuku


Честно скажу, помогли с эти конкурсом подруги. Но мы вручаем не леточки, а шарфики - мужчинам и цветы на руку - дамам. Если компания с юмором одной девушке одеваем желтые панталончики. Она выходит на "желтый" танец, все в недоумении,цветка-то нет, а потом показывает в танце панталончики. Но это не везде проведешь.

----------


## Семибратовец

Посмотрел передачу «Крокодил» на МУЗ-ТВ и решил провести конкурс на свадьбе. Конкурс состоит из трех этапов. Гостей поделить на две команды, команда жениха и команда невесты. Для первого этапа разминка пригласить свидетелей, с помощью жестов объяснить для своих команд простые обиходные слова, связанные со свадьбой (дискотека, свеча, торт, шампанское, подсвечник, видеокамера, тост и др.). Время показа 10 сек, стоимость отгаданного слова 5 баллов.
    Второй этап тематический раунд свидетель приглашает любого гостя  из своей команды. На этом этапе задания разбиты на 2 темы. 1. Свадебные обряды (мальчишник, венчание, вальс молодых, брачная ночь, брачный контракт и др.). 2 тема пословицы «муж и жена», говорю первую часть пословицы, вторую часть нужно показать жестами (Коли у мужа с женой лад, так не надобен и клад. Мужчина без жены – как гусь без воды. Жену выбирай не глазами, а ушами. Жены стыдиться - детей не видать. Птица крыльями сильна, жена мужем красна и др.) Слова в темах имеют разную стоимость, в зависимости от степени сложности от 10-30 баллов, время показа 20 -25 секунд.
    Третий этап сложный раунд, участник приглашает гостя из своей команды, задача игрока совершить показ застольной песни в наушниках. Время показа 30 сек, стоимость отгаданной песни 30 баллов.
    Победителем конкурса становиться команда, набравшая больше сумму балов.

----------

Ok.sashka (15.06.2016)

----------


## ZAVCLUB

про обряд породнения я уже писала  у меня молодые танцуют под зонтом с лентами .потом из чащи в форме цветка пьют вино (по глотку мамы папы сестры братья невеста жених т е близкий круг и я делаю подводку Примите зятя в дом примите не как зятя .а как сына и он назовет вас "мама и папа" и также невесте все это сопровождается красивой музыкой и в конце тост за семью под Е. Ваенгу

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Всем-всем доброй ночи! Сегодня впервые провожу крестины, как-то до сих пор не приходилось. Состряпала Устав, который предлагаю вашему вниманию.
Устав по воспитанию младенца:

1. Мать обязана наладить регулярное снабжение ребёнка свежим материнским молоком, чистыми пелёнками и хорошим настроением.

2. Отец обязан не нервировать мать, дабы материнское молоко сохранилось подольше. Тем самым отец способствует росту здоровой дочери и экономит семейный бюджет на отсутствии необходимости покупать молочные смеси и каши.

3. В ответ на родительскую заботу ребёнок обязуется расти и повышать свой уровень:
а) не кричать; б) быстро засыпать; в) пелёнки не развязывать;
г) быть всесторонне сознательным младенцем.

4. Кроме этого, ребёнок берёт встречное обязательство:
а) научиться говорить в 5 месяцев; б) научиться ходить в 6 мес.;
в) научиться самостоятельно есть ложкой в 8 мес.

5. Чтоб Дарина  не болела, не хворала никогда,
    Для нее всего полезней солнце, воздух и вода!
В связи с этим в обязанности отца входит обеспечение матери и дочери пребывания летом у морской воды, желательно на лучших курортах в экологически чистой местности.

6.Контроль по выполнению Устава возложить на бабушек и дедушек.

7. Согласие родителей с пунктами Устава скрепить продолжительным поцелуем.

----------


## кукушка лесная

Есть в вашем торжестве счастливая тоска.
И тост второй по праву тем дается,
Кто вас лелеял, баловал,ласкал,
И кто сегодня с вами расстается.
Тост тех,кто счастлив с грустью пополам,
Тост самых дорогих и пап, и мам.

А перед тостом бабушек загадка:
Кто готовит по заказу и печет нам пироги?
Кто моргает левым глазом: "Папа дома,не шали!"
Кто вам сказочку расскажет,песню нежную споет,
Мягкой теплою рукою по головке проведет?
Кто играет в ладушки? Это наши ....(бабушки).

А я подводку к тосту от родителей делаю по такому варианту:
(имя невесты) стала такой для вас неистерпимо родной,
Сейчас вы ее отдадите ЕМУ!
Тому, кто единственным стал и любимым
И тоже ,наверное, незаменимым,
Тому, кто подарит ей нежность и ласку,
И жизнь превратит в бесконечную сказку!

( :Aga: обращение к свекрови) 
Улыбаетесь, а в глазах тревога
И, наверное, грустно немного.
Ведь вы доверяете, самое дорогое,
Самое выстраданное и родное,
Лишь ТОЙ, кто так Ему нужна,
Кто для него теперь жена.
Кто будет вечно рядом с НИМ.

Для вас же будет он таким, как прежде,
Родным и нежным сыном!
Он останется любимым,
А руки их соединив, вы обретаете ДВОИХ!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Делюсь по конкурсу породнения.
Позаимствовала у напарницы, а откуда она взяла вариант, я не знаю.

Гости наперегонки сооружают обручальные кольца.
Внутреннее со стороны невесты, внешнее от жениха.
Танцуют под музыку в разных направлениях по кругу, а во время пауз я вместе с ними проигрываю знакомство и представления,обнимания и целования.
Пролетает на ура, хотя провожу в первом танцевальном блоке. И  :Aga:  :Ok: :wink:эффект соревнования позволяет быстро вытащить гостей на танцевальную паузу.
Одинаково ярко и весело проходит в любом обществе. И у состоятельных и у народных

----------


## snezanabaid

Вернусь всё-таки к породнению, а если вызвать пару молодожёнов ,разучить с ними "Хоровод до кучи" ,  несколько движений:
- звездочка - правая рука в центр и покружились,
- кренделек - разбились на пары и покружились, сначала в одну, потом в другую сторону.
- фонарики - встали по одному,подняли руки вверх и покружились.
- хоровод - встали в хоровод, покружились.
- и еще одна команда - "До кучи" - бегут в зал и приводят по одному человеку в хоровод. Игру эту описывали уже на форуме.
а потом условие поставить что гости должны на танцпол привести пару из противоположного рода, т.е. жених из невестиных гостей ,невеста-гостя со стороны жениха ,в процессе хоровода все и познакомятся ,а музычку пустить народную ,я хочу вот это попробоватьhttp://files.mail.ru/A0XUQ7

----------


## ШОКолад

> Вернусь всё-таки к породнению, а если вызвать пару молодожёнов ,разучить с ними "Хоровод до кучи" ,  несколько движений:
> - звездочка - правая рука в центр и покружились,
> - кренделек - разбились на пары и покружились, сначала в одну, потом в другую сторону.
> - фонарики - встали по одному,подняли руки вверх и покружились.
> - хоровод - встали в хоровод, покружились.
> - и еще одна команда - "До кучи" - бегут в зал и приводят по одному человеку в хоровод. Игру эту описывали уже на форуме.
> а потом условие поставить что гости должны на танцпол привести пару из противоположного рода, т.е. жених из невестиных гостей ,невеста-гостя со стороны жениха ,в процессе хоровода все и познакомятся ,а музычку пустить народную ,я хочу вот это попробоватьhttp://files.mail.ru/A0XUQ7


Спасибо за идею! В ближайшее время попробую на свадьбе!!!

----------


## natly44

*Всё будет в шоколаде*(рабочая версия)
Сценарная разработка свадебного банкета

к месту проведения торжества подъезжает свадебный кортеж

гости приехали раньше молодых и готовы к их встрече

(ведущая подготавливает  гостей : свадебный коридор от машин до порога места проведения банкета)

*у гостей в свадебных корзинках:зерно, монеты разные, конфети, леденцы,драже мелкое, лепестки роз,

*у ведущей на подносе: 2 золотых мешочка+какао бобы
по исконно русским традициям молодым под ноги :

бросаем зерно — пусть счастьем прорастёт оно,
бросаем под ноги медь, чтобы никогда не болеть,
бросаем монеты медные — чтоб не быть вам бедными,
бросаем лепестки роз — чтоб не знали ни горя, ни слёз!

И, для Вас, какао бобы, чтобы были верны!

Новобрачные, в племенах ОЛЬМЕКИ и МАЙЯ, которые  заложили первую цивилизацию на Земле, принося супружескую присягу, в доказательство любви вручали себе по несколько зёрен какао! 
(ведущая предлагает): Возьмите по горсти какао- бобов
                                  В мешочки сложите,
                                   по жизни храните!  
(ведущая предлагает): Я предлагаю Вам обменяться мешочками верности!

Родители готовятся к встрече молодых

ведущая:
 Бог слепил человека из глины, и остался у Него неиспользованный кусок.
— Чего тебе не хватает? — спросил Бог.
— Слепи мне счастье, — попросил человек.
* Ничего не ответил Бог, и только положил человеку в ладонь оставшийся кусочек глины.

Ведущая: Вам и только Вам лепить своё счастье и собирать его плоды!

Здесь можно отпустить в небо воздушные шары(для связки с темой мероприятия сказать, что в каждом шарике какао-бобы, когда шарики лопнут, а они обязательно лопнут, В а ш и символичные зёрна прорастут где-то на этой земле, а быть может и на Вологодчине, п л о д ы   к а к а о! Это же сенсация!

Встреча молодых караваем(родители невесты):

Круглый каравай с солью в серединке, держит на рушнике мать молодой жены. А отец держит бутылку водки и две рюмки. Новобрачные подходят к родителям и не имеют права отказаться. Рюмки наполняют до краев, подносят к губам и через левое плечо (именно там прячется змей-искуситель) выплескивают. Так положено сделать два раза. На третий раз муж и жена выбрасывают через плечо и рюмки тоже, 
при битье бокалов, можно обратить внимание на осколки: крупные — к мальчику, мелкие — к девочке!

папа невесты: сам бог каравай месит

мама невесты: примите из наших рук хлеб мира и соль земли
(живите с миром и познайте суть жизни)

Далее молодые должны трижды поцеловать каравай, поднесенный матерью невесты

 После того, как молодые поцеловали каравай, они принимают хлеб с рук матери невесты.
молодые в ответ: святые родители, ходите к нам, хлеба — соли поесть!

Пока молодые заняты караваем и изгнанием змея-искусителя, самая старая представительница рода жениха* кладет рушник поперек порога, а под него разомкнутый замок.

Мужчина берет на руки свою молодую жену и переступает порог (с одного края рушника на другой)

Как только молодые оказались в доме, бабушка схватывает рушник и замыкает замок. 
Но не выбрасывает, по традиции замок отдают на хранение родителям невесты, а ключ – родителям жениха.

Ведущая проходит в зал (готовится к приветствию)

Молодые, родители и гости проходят в зал

ведущая: Добрый вечер, уважаемые дамы и господа! 
Мы рады Вас приветствовать в этом зале! Данное местечко называется «шоколадный рай», и мы с Вами не случайные гости на этом великолепном ужине с тематическими дегустациями. Мы приглашены на открытие шедевра:  рождение новой семьи,  рождение новой звезды:имя той звезды семья ......................................... .

Аплодисменты

приглашение гостей на вручение подарков

ведущая:
На свадьбу к вам, супруги дорогие,
Пришли все близкие, родные,
Поздравить вас, вручить свои дары      ???????хочу другой стих
Для вас и будущей семьи !

ни что не делает гостя более приятным, чем пунктуальность и наличие у него коробки шоколадных конфет

Подарки ваши не кладите вместе:
Цветы вы можете вручить невесте,
Вручить конверты можно жениху,
Ну, а подарки - .............................. !шоколадному ..????????? не знаю кому.

фотосессия 

Девушка-стол в костюме  Анны Австрийской (она привезла шоколад во Францию, чтобы избавиться от грусти в чужой стране, где чувствовала себя очень одиноко. Шоколад помог принцессе поднять настроение, и, недолго думая, она ввела на него моду в Париже) в шикарном платье, юбка которого является столом для аперитива и легких закусок.------это чужая идея, так на всякий случай присмотрела, как организовать незнаю-------- 

 приглашение гостей за праздничный стол

ведущая:
Одной семьей - большой и дружной -
Мы этот вечер проведем !
Пусть никому не будет грустно -
Ни мужу, ни его жене,
Ну, а тому, кто здесь без мужа,
Пусть будет весело вдвойне  ????????????????? другой стих или слова, у меня пока не сочиняются

Уважаемые гости! На правах ведущей прошу Вас наполнить бокалы для первого тоста!

Два сердца любящих сошлись дорогою одной !Шоколадом вымощена та дорога и ведет она в сладкий  рай совместной жизни! Семейная жизнь, как коробка шоколадных конфет, всё самое интересное — внутри. Шоколад, словно символ лёгкой, искромётной подлинной жизни, которую нельзя обуздать никакими запретами!

Так давайте же поднимем бокалы за сладкую парочку, за новую молодую семью,за их шоколадное счастье, которое они будут создавать вместе, со вкусом разнообразных приправ!

Прошу всех встать, поднять бокалы, Поздравить стоя молодых, Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы, Начало новой жизни! 

 Ура! Ура, молодым! 

Дорогие мои, свежие,совсем ещё зелёные ................... и ................. !
Уважаемые родители и гости! Убедительная просьба: закусывать и облизывать пальчики! Это касается не только десерта и сладких блюд, которые принято есть руками, это касается первых, вторых блюд и закусок тоже! И всё потому, что в ................................................, где мы с Вами находимся, каждое блюдо приготовлено из продуктов самого высшего качества!

Ешьте больше шоколада, шоколадные масла помогают организму вырабатывать эндорфины - гормоны счастья!

Песня
                                                     ???
Данное местечко называется «шоколадный рай», и мы с Вами не случайные гости на этом великолепном ужине с тематическими дегустациями.
Отмечать всемирный день шоколада 11 июля 1995 года придумали французы и праздновать его стали совсем недавно, а мы с Вами присутствуем   на    рождении шоколадного шедевра в городе Вологда. Запомните этот день............... и месяц........................и год 2010. Это Ваш шоколадный праздник!

Шоколадные праздники усраиваются для создания шоколадных отношений, т.е.укрепления дружеских и тёплых чувств.

Разрешите начать представление гостей сегодняшнего банкета: или коротко под песенку "кто родился в январе вставай, вставай, вставай........)

Жених и невеста: (главный скульптор — шоколатье, лучший среди кондитеров ............ и мягкая, пластичная, легко поддающаяся любой форме в руках настоящего мастера .................. . 
или коротко: королевское семейство

родители жениха: Если вы хотите попробовать лучший в мире шоколад и вкусить его многоликий аромат или если вы хотите попробовать совместить несовместимое, например, шоколад и лазанью, шоколад и пармезан или шоколад и лаванду, то предлагаем вам познакомиться с  человеком, которого называют Маэстро-шоколадник экспериментатор, который убеждён в том, что шоколад должен быть испробован “fresh made” (когда он только что сделан) - только так его можно оценить по достоинству, встречайте, папа жениха............ Хотите добавить немного роскоши? Жемчужина с Гаити и из Южных морей в шоколаде. В её состав входят такие ингредиенты как сандаловое, лимонное и лавандовое маслами, с кристалликами соли. Её тезис прост: на свете нет ничего, что не сочеталось бы с шоколадом. 
Итак мама жениха:............................ .

Родители невесты: А за этим столиком сидит муза кондитерского дома «Шоколино» , и главный технолог, которые недавно приняли заказ от клиента, просившего создать шоколад с привкусом перца, но шоколад – продукт привередливый: наш технолог, прежде, чем найти правильное сочетание острого и сладкого, создал семьдесят образцов с разным количеством перца. Но вот этот образец стал произведением искуства и полюбился заказчику. Встречайте, вот они гении своего дела: папа невесты ......................... и мама невесты................................ .

Гость:   Разрешите представить великолепную женщину с внешностью Деми Мур! В частных кондитерских она заказывает торт в виде кейса, набитого долларами, для своего семилетнего(пятнадцатилетнего) сына, который «ценит только баксы». Это ............................................ и её сын ......................... 

Гость: Я иду дальше. Вижу человека чисто конкретной наружности: волосы ёжиком, золотая цепь на шее, вытатуированные перстни на пальцах. Смотрит на меня так серьёзно и заявляет: «Хочу, чтобы торт был белым, а на нём чтобы чёрная «волына» лежала». ........................ не волнуйтесь, сделаем всё как надо: получится что-то вроде шоколадного гибрида маузера с наганом. Чувствую Пацан остался доволен. ..............................повторить имя гостя.

Гость: представляю Вашему вниманию кондитеров, которые пользуются большой популярностью среди дам. Впрочем, их заказчики всегда отличались раскованностью: так в ассортименте  их фабрики по производству шоколада появились конфеты «Камасутра». Поглощая их, едок получает полное представление об эротической эквилибристике. Семейная пара ......................... .

Гость: Ещё одна своего рода творческая мастерская, фабрика «Шоколадия», открылась чуть более года(2,3,7 и т.д.)назад. Здесь чёрным и белым шоколадом рисуют картины, льют из него скульптуры, пишут поздравительные и любовные письма. Всё в чёрно-белой гамме! «Конечно, можно разнообразить палитру с помощью красителей, но тогда исчезнет настоящий тёплый шоколадный цвет», считают они.................................. и............................ .если есть ребёнок, А вот и их произведени искуства.

Гость: А этот клиент недавно заказал конфеты с начинкой из фундука и черешни. Согласитесь, в магазине такие не купишь.Творческая личность! .......................

Гость:  
Гость:
Гость:     ????гостей представляю в зависимости от того что молодые расскажут мне о гостях???
Гость:
Гость:

ведущая: У каждого шоколатье  и у каждого клиента свой вкус, своя любимая сладость, своя изюминка.  
Так выпьем же за изюм в шоколаде! За Вас, уважаемые гости!!!

 песня

ведущая (зараннее предупреждает родителей): Слово для поздравления предоставляем родителям жениха и невесты! 
Вы прожили много лет — дайте добрый им совет!        ?????????????????????????????????

тост за родителей:        Уважаемые родители жениха и невесты:
                                      __________ и _____________,
                                        _________ и ____________
Спасибо за бессонные ночи и тихие родительские слезы, за вашу любовь и нежность, за вашу требовательность и строгость, за то, что глубоким счастьем светятся ваши глаза, когда вы видите своих детей !

Танец невесты с папой песня «Доченька» Иосиф Кобзон
                             песня «Пригласи отца на белый танец» 
                                                             Игорь Демарин

Конкурс для молодых: При входе в «Шоколадный рай», Вы обменялись шоколадными бобами, в знак любви и верности друг друга, прошу Вас не сочтите за труд, во всеуслышание обменяться ласковыми, сладкими, манящими словами в адрес друг друга. 

Прошу тебя, невеста, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка жениха, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твой шоколатье.

Прошу тебя, жених, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка невесты, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твоя шоколадка, твоя сладость.

Уважаемые гости, у них всё получается! У них прекрасное воображение, осталось воплотить его в жизнь, а таким людям для работы нужны две вещи: тихое, спокойное гнёздышко и сладости! 

Ведущая: Горько!

Обьявить танец молодых!

Танцевальный перерыв 15 минут!

Викторина «Верите ли Вы, что.....»
предполагаемые ответы «да» или «нет»
вопросы:

1. Верите ли Вы, что....существует человек на земле, съедающий по 30 плиток шоколада в неделю?   да
Британка, съедающая по 30 плиток шоколада в неделю, недавно отпраздновала свой 100-ый день рождения, её дочь женщины говорит, что её мать держала  небольшой магазинчик сладостей, но он обанкротился, потому что она съедала весь товар. Её зовут Пэгги Гриффис.

2. Мы с Вами знаем, и это общеизвесный факт, что существуют автоматы по оплате счетов, выдаче денег, выдаче чая, кофе и т.д. Верите ли Вы, что....появился автомат по продаже сладостей с живым человеком внутри, вместо робота?   да
Его установили на одной из станций лондонского метро, каждый день там собираются огромные толпы. Для того, чтобы купить в нем лакомство, люди порой приезжают из самых отдаленных районов города. у аппарата толпятся покупатели только потому, что внутри все-таки есть настоящий человек, и именно ему люди готовы платить деньги. Организаторы говорят:“Мы просто хотели показать людям, вечно бегущим по “Виктория Стэйшн”, что в монотонности выполнения своей работы они стали больше походить на какие-нибудь машины. Мы дарим покупателям позитивные эмоции и забавный опыт, да и нам от этого прямая польза”. 

3. Верите ли Вы, что....настоящим шоколадом может называться лишь тот, в котором содержится 90% какао? Нет
Содержание какао-бобов в черном шоколаде может колебаться от 30% до 90%.
Молочный шоколад в своем составе обычно содержит не более 35% какао-продуктов. 
законы предписывают белому шоколаду содержать 20% какао-масла, 14% молочного порошка и около 55% подсластителей.

4. Верите ли Вы, что....один из производителей мясных  деликатесов представил на рынок новый продукт – шоколадно-мясную колбасу? 
Новый продукт получил название колбаса «Миланская», в ней помимо мяса присутствуют кусочки шоколада, передают «Белорусские региональные новости».

5. Если я Вам скажу, что автомобили формулы будущего будут ездить нашоколаде, корпус будет сделан из картофеля, а руль из моркови, Вы мне поверите?, или скажете, что я читаю слишком много детских книжек?  да
И, тем не менее, такой автомобиль существует, и он способен нарезать круги со скоростью более 200км/ч,Целью проекта является разработка первой в мире гоночной машины Формула 3, спроектированной и созданной из рациональных и возобновляемых материалов, на первое место ставится эффективное использование ресурсов планеты.

6. Верите ли Вы, что...дизайнеры скрестили флешку с шоколадкой?Дизайнер Сан Хун Ли (Sang-Hoon Lee) представил набор флэш-драйвов, выполненный в форме плитки шоколада, в центре “плитки” находится сенсорный экран, объединенный с USB-концентратором. 

7. Верите ли Вы, что...десертным шоколадом называют потому, что он подаётся на десерт? Нет
Классификацию “десертный” шоколад получает не от своего состава, как например горький, молочный и белый - а от способа переработки. Какао для его изготовления перемалывают и обрабатывают особенно тщательно в специальных конмашинах, а шоколадная масса готовится дольше, приобретая благодаря этому более резкий насыщеный аромат и нежный вкус. Содержание сахара в конечном продукте доходит до 55%. 


Конкурс «На плантации»(сборщики какао-бобов)

выбрать две команды (Вопросом: Кто в детстве, хоть раз, был в пионерском лагере, в летнем лагере, ну в конце концов в деревне у бабушки?,
       «Домашняя индейка» и «Мускусный утконос» Выдать соответствующие атрибуты каждому индейцу(венок из цветов, перья на голову, набедренные повязки)

Вы - племена индейцев, целью которых является добраться до Огненной Земли, добыть в нелегкой борьбе священный Тотем и научиться готовить волшебный эликсир, в который замешаны сила, свобода духа, независимость, красота и немножко ликера для крепости. 
1 испытание: Перед сбором урожая, племена танцуют ритуальные танцы, дабы задобрить своё божество, прося помощи и хорошей погоды. 
2 испытание: А сейчас мы с Вами перенесёмся в тропические леса Амазонки на родину какао! На плантации какао лесов давно созрел урожай и туземцам необходимо собрать его.

Уважаемые гости за столом! Вы сейчас попытаетесь изобразить плантацию со спелым урожаем. Какао-бобы — это воздушные шары(маленькие). Вы их надуваете (плоды — созрели) и отпускаете на пол (плоды упали на землю). Как только плод коснулся земли, Вы (обращаясь к участникам) должны будете при помощи специального орудия труда для сбора плодов -  МАЧЕТЕ, собрать урожай в мешки!

предполагаю ещё конкурс с переодеванием БЛОНДИНКИ В ШОКОЛАДЕ типа дефиле в шоколадных платьях (приз розовая клавиатура для блондинок) - главный приз вечера(только пока начинка никак не начинится, а задумка вроде бы ничего но это моё мнение, а как Вы думаете, профессионалы?

Конкурс Шоколадный парк- музей:,где фигуры оживают и даже танцуют и поют:
Шоколадный заяц(под  Пьер Нарцисса)
Чашка кофею(под Марину хлебникову)
Какао (под Унесённые ветром)  это мысль и только, изобразить, зайца, чашку и жидкое какао.............


вот пока и всё, всё взяла из викепедии о какао, туземцах и шоколаде
и ещё из всемирных новостей о шоколадных местах
 ??????????????и вообще что то не то или не так???????
куда эти конкурсы вставить, незнаю и следующие традиционные обряды типа: разрезание торта, бросание подвязки и букета как обыграть не знаю , спасибо, за добрые слова всем в мой адрес, такое ощущение, что мне их и не хватало, прям заулыбалась я, за поддержку Вашу!

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Вернусь всё-таки к породнению, а если вызвать пару молодожёнов ,разучить с ними "Хоровод до кучи"


Игра в оригинале называется "Снежный ком".На свадьбе слово "До кучи" думаю не очень красиво,я говорю "Горько" или "Свадьба" и все приводят гостей. Как манок чудесная вещь. "Хоровод","Березка" (парами кружатся),"Змейка" (за талию по кругу),"Звездочка" и ..."Свадьба","Юбилей". Я подаю это как "Свадебная кадриль"

----------


## snezanabaid

> Игра в оригинале называется "Снежный ком".


Не спорю ,может и называется она ком, но я написала то ,что выкладывалось когда-то на форуме в теме игры, просто предложила как возможный вариант!:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

Про породнение...
Да, сколько людей - столько и мнений. Может это и правильно, но надо исходить из того, что породнение вы делаете не для себя, а для образовавшейся родни. Поэтому лично Ваши "бее" вряд ли их волнуют. ( Ириша, зная твою тонкую восприимчивость, сразу оговорю, что это не укор именно в твой адрес, а просто констатация факта). Здорово, конечно будет, если найдётся достойная альтернатива поцелуям, но пока не вижу. 
А форма породнения тут уж не так и важна. Я тоже как начинающая ведущая породнение начинала частушками. И было весело! Э-эх, тряхну стариной, и сделаю -ка я в сезон как-нибудь частушки. Не сомневаюсь, что не ухудшу свою программу ими. 
А ещё у меня были и есть - 
1) хоровод (поцелуйный) - породнение. Из родни жениха и невесты ставлю два круга, лицом друг к другу. На песню "Ах, эта свадьба" - на куплете водят хоровод, на припеве - перецеловаваются. Пока брезгливых лиц не видела.
2) Карточки - приближённые особы, затем жизненная нить. Интересно, но не весело.
3) Стенка на стенку с правом команды победителя очередного тура поменять трёх своих родственников на трёх с другой команды. Так, через три задания команды уже перемешиваются. Минус - долго думают при обмене, поэтому лучше оговаривать перед заданием кокрентных лиц. Например, невеста с двумя сетрами на жениха с двумя братьями. Три тётушки на три тётушки. Весело, но без такого ража. как на поцелуях.
4) Настоящий обряд, но его проводит Горенка. Точно не помню, но там ручеёк с элементарными парными движениями. Пары образуются из разных сторон родственников. ( Элементы поцелуя тоже там есть). 

С общим распитием ничего не делала. Не люблю, когда с моей помощью спаивается народ. Но рассмотреть что-то интересное можно...

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> пожалуй пора забросить на полку обряд.





> Ой, товарищи, ну если в породнялке говорят: "Поцелуй" или "Обними" - это же не значит, что целоваться нужно в дёсны, а обниматься прилипая друг к другу. Можно же и просто обозначить - мне так кажется...


 :Ok:  :Aga:  ..* Анатольевна*, правильно кажется.. так и есть... все в основном делают только вид целования, зачастую просто слегка касаясь щекой друг к дружке... ну а кому ндравица :rolleyes: те и взасос могут иногда! :biggrin:kuku

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЖасМи*,
 Жаннуля, да не воспринимаю я на свой счёт. :smile: Наверное, большинство, если что-то им самим неприятно, не будут это другим предлагать. Для меня тоже будет нормальным, если эти обнималки-целовалки будут символические. Но почему-то многие мужчины считают, что уж если поцеловать, то по полной. И уже отложившееся в голове мусляканье вызывает неприятные ассоциации. Поэтому никому ничего не навязываю. Кому что по душе.

----------


## Колос Алла

Идея не моя (книга «Рецепты весёлого праздника», А. Кугач, С. Турыгина)
Переделала для себя:
КАРНАВАЛ ЗВЁЗД:  
Чтоб не был праздник прост,
Пригласили мы к нам звёзд.
Они известные таланты:
И певцы ,и музыканты!

Пусть этот праздник вам подарит
Улыбок море и тепла,
и в памяти у нас оставит
Артистов наших имена!

И поют, и сочиняют,
На инструментах все играют.
Словом, стоит захотеть
Это шоу посмотреть!

Прошу внимания, друзья,
Медлить больше нам нельзя.
Карнавал мы открываем
И артистов приглашаем!

1)Приглашаю на сцену двух желающих.(Атрибуты-усы и шляпа)
-Уважаемые Игори Николаевы! Нам хорошо известны исполняемые вами песни про «Пять причин» и «Дельфина и русалку».Наших зрителей волнует вопрос:»Почему Дельфин и Русалка- не пара?» Назовите, пожалуйста, пять причин этого утверждения!
Достойно вы ответили все нам.
И думаем, что в самый раз
Поймать дельфина вам сейчас.
Вам в руки шарик нужно взять
Надуть его и завязать!
Звучит песня «Дельфин и русалка»
Сердечно вас благодарим,
Поаплодировать хотим!

2)На сцене выступить готовы клёво
Артистки с именем «Наташа Королёва»
Выходит два участника. В вашем репертуаре есть песня «Подсолнухи».Надо заметить ,что даже в клипе  всё ваше платье было в подсолнухах. Предлагаю сейчас продемонстрировать всю красоту такого платья! 
Цветы лежат уж перед вами,
Достаточно на них взглянуть.
И к платью прикрепить руками,
Потом в наряде здесь блеснуть.
Чьё платье цветами будет богаче,
Того посетит, надеюсь удача.
Итак, готовы? Приступайте!
Цветами платье украшайте!
Звучит песня «Подсолнухи» и участники украшают платья цветами(с помощью булавок)

Вам платья надо показать,
Пройти по сцене и сказать,
Наряд как будет называться,
При этом мило улыбаться!
(Дефиле участниц.)
Пока вы по сцене  красиво ходили,
Нарядами этими нас покорили.
Аплодисментами вас награждаем 
И следующих артистов на сцену приглашаем!

3)Аплодисменты  очаровательным дамам, имя которых «Ирина Аллегрова».
Участники выходят на сцену.
В вашем репертуаре есть песня , в которой есть такие строки: «Я построю гарем на 400 мест…»
Недаром говорят, что «восток-дело тонкое».
Предлагаю вам надеть восточные костюмы и исполнить зажигательный танец живота.
Кто в танце публику очарует,
Тому победу сразу жюри дарует!

4)Уважаемые зрители,
Надеюсь, следующие имена вам не новы:
На сцене «Аллы Пугачёвы»!
Выходят участники.
В вашем репертуаре есть песня «Ты сними, сними меня фотограф»
Это очевидно для того, чтобы поставить на них свой автограф и подарить своим обожателям!
Сегодня у вас появится такая прекрасная возможность!
Пока звучит эта песня, вам нужно будет поставить как можно больше автографов.
Написав полностью свою фамилию!

Победу одержать желаю непременно!
К заданью приступайте все одновременно!

Чтоб победителя начать нам выявлять,
Автографы придётся сейчас же подсчитать!

Уважаемые примадонны нашей эстрады!
Автограф публика заполучить мечтает.
Бросайте карточки! Их кто –нибудь поймает.

Спасибо вам, чьё имя так известно.
Вы справились с задачей все чудесно!

5)На сцену приглашаются «Филлипы Киркоровы»!
Участникам раздаём муз инструменты(игрушки).
Звучит песня Ф.Киркорова, участники играют на инструментах.

Потрясающие таланты 
Проявили наши музыканты!
Аплодисментами их наградим, друзья,
Иначе просто нам нельзя!

6)Я думаю, вы все закричите: «Ура!»,
На сцене артисты под именем «Шура!»
Участникам выдаём челюсти из мармелада.
-Сейчас  мы по ТВ постоянно наблюдаем рекламу с участием известных исполнителей. 
Звучит отрывок песни Шуры…участники рекламируют различные продукты и напитки!

7)Последние артисты 
Ждут выхода сейчас.
Да здравствуют все «Витасы»!
Мы рады видеть вас!
-Дорогие «Витасы», ваш непревзойдённый голос поражает многих слушателей!
И сегодня нам бы хотелось услышать в вашем исполнении одну из известных мелодий!
Ваша задача -эмоционально пропеть любой гласный звук на одном дыхании как можно дольше!

Спасибо нашим певцам!
Они чудесно постарались-
Довольными мы все остались!

ДОРОГИЕ ЗРИТЕЛИ!
НАДЕЕМСЯ, ЧТО КАРНАВАЛ 
НЕ ЗРЯ ВАС ВСЕХ СЮДА ПОЗВАЛ.
ПОДНЯЛ НЕМНОГО НАСТРОЕНЬЕ.
МИНУТЫ РАДОСТИ ПРОДЛИЛ
И ЧЕМ-ТО ВАС ДА УДИВИЛ!

----------


## Olgavesna

По-моему Шура-это как то старо и неактуально...

----------


## Порубовы

дети 10-12 лет вообще не помнят кто это

----------


## Львовна

> По-моему Шура-это как то старо и неактуально...


Да и Пугачева с Киркоровым уже  не катят...

----------


## Порубовы

*Львовна*,
 их хотя бы знают. и помнят

----------


## Иньчик

> Спасибо нашим певцам!
> Они чудесно постарались-
> Довольными мы все остались!
> 
> ДОРОГИЕ ЗРИТЕЛИ!
> НАДЕЕМСЯ, ЧТО КАРНАВАЛ
> НЕ ЗРЯ ВАС ВСЕХ СЮДА ПОЗВАЛ.
> ПОДНЯЛ НЕМНОГО НАСТРОЕНЬЕ.
> МИНУТЫ РАДОСТИ ПРОДЛИЛ
> ...


    Аллочка,великолепный материал,но нет концовки.Всех артистов нужно "прогнать"
по одной строчке в темпе с заключительным поклоном или все поют общую песню,как на музыкальных гала-концертах.Тем более,что они в таких прекрасных образах.Ты умничка.
    СКОЛЬКО НЕ ЧИРИКАЙ,А ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОКЛЕВАТЬ!

----------


## Olgavesna

Вот что тут великолепного?Объясните мне бестолковой?Где гениальность идеи? :Ha: ПО-моему всех артистов надо на пенсию выгнать и придумать что-нибудь новое и интересное.

----------


## olga_rulezzz

Честно скажу, помогли с эти конкурсом подруги. Но мы вручаем не леточки, а шарфики - мужчинам и цветы на руку - дамам. Если компания с юмором одной девушке одеваем желтые панталончики. Она выходит на "желтый" танец, все в недоумении,цветка-то нет, а потом показывает в танце панталончики. Но это не везде проведешь.[/QUOTE]



А я труселя желтые одеваю на мужчин. Провожу разноцветные танцы на корпоративах, свадьбах, д/р...

----------


## Иньчик

> Вот что тут великолепного?Объясните мне бестолковой?Где гениальность идеи?ПО-моему всех артистов надо на пенсию выгнать и придумать что-нибудь новое и интересное.


   ТАЛАНТАМ НАДО ПОМОГАТЬ,БЕЗДАРНОСТИ ПРОБЬЮТСЯ САМИ.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а потом показывает в танце панталончики.


Этооооооо как? :eek:

----------


## Порубовы

юбочку поднимает. наверное как в кан-кан

----------


## Колос Алла

Всем привет!
Стихотворный материал подбирала самосмоятельно и вот так провожу 
Церемонию выездной регистрации брака:
Здравствуйте, уважаемые дамы и господа!
Начинаем торжественную церемонию бракосочетания Олега и Татьяны!

Из событий случится событие,
Во имя любви- торжество брачных уз!
Мы стоим на пороге открытия,
Открываем семейный союз!

Сегодня,2 октября,2009 года мы собрались здесь, чтобы ощутить всё величие этого события!
Миг, когда весь мир окажется ничтожно мал, по сравнению с безграничностью всепоглощающей любви!

Звон колокола бьётся из небес!
Господь дал жизни той начало!
Что изменилось? Появился человек!
Увидел этот мир! Ну, разве это мало?
Он рос, мужал и набирался сил земных,
Он ждал ту встречу, что всему начало!
И только раз взглянув в её глаза,
Она- судьба моя! Так сердце подсказало!

Он самый обаятельный и самый замечательный,
Пример, достойный для других, он- потрясающий жених!
Ув . дамы и господа встречаем Олега!

Что нам прочисть в глазах того,
Чьё сердце бьётся учащённо,
Где дрожь души сливается в стремлении понять,
Любить, открыться, сохранить,
Молиться, и не верить в чудо встречи!
Шептать слова любви,
И целовать те губы, что пылают солнца жарче!
Те губы, что обьемлют  целый мир!
Мир для двоих!
Ты ждёшь !Исполненный тревоги, интереса!
Прекрасный образ!
Дивный и святой!
К тебе, к тебе уже идёт твоя принцесса,
Спокойной величавою ходой!
(Папа ведёт невесту)

Сегодня день- как старт для Вас,
Надежды, зрители, волненья,
И не лукавьте, этот час
Давно Вы ждали, с нетерпеньем!
Дорога выбрана- пошли!
Что ждёт Вас там? Цветы? Тревоги?
Зависит всё от Вас, как шли,
И уж совсем не от дороги!
Всегда вперёд, всегда вдвоём,
Легко иль трудно -только вместе!
Ведь жизнь в которой мы живём
Не терпит тех, кто встал на месте!

В присутствии свидетелей, родных и близких, прошу ответить Вас, Олег, хорошо ли Вы продумали своё решение о вступлении в брак? Готовы ли Вы стать верным другом Татьяне в горе и в радости, в богатстве и в бедности? Готовы ли вы взять на себя ответственность за счастье близкого Вам человека? Прошу ответить Вас, Олег? Да! Прошу ответить Вас, Татьяна? Да!

Так пусть свадебный рушник станет оберегом вашего прекрасного союза!
(Свидетели растилают рушник)

Дорогие молодые, встаньте на ваш свадебный  рушник. Это начало вашего долгого, счастливого, совместного жизненного пути!
Олег и Татьяна! В этот святой день на свадебном рушнике дайте друг другу клятву! Клятву верности и преданности в великом понимании этих слов!

Да будет так!
Спасибо, Господи за то, что человеку дал в награду 
Любви стремительный  поток!
Для счастья большего не надо!

Олег и Татьяна! Обменяйтесь кольцами! Этими символами любви и бесконечности чувств!

Судьба! Соедини два этих сердца 
В неистовом потоке счастья биться!
И пронеси по жизни радость встречи!
Благослови союз сей навсегда!!!

Дорогие молодожёны!  Я попрошу утвердить своими подписями это воистину значимое и торжественное событие в вашей жизни!
Ув. Свидетели! Я попрошу вас подтвердить своими подписями это событие в жизни ваших друзей!
Ув.родители!Родственники!Друзья!Брак между……Олегом…. и …..Татьяной…. обьявляю действительным! Отныне  эта  молодая, прекрасная семья будет носить общую фамилию……!
Олег и Татьяна!
Теперь вы вместе! Вы-едины!
Слились навеки половины!
Примите свидетельство регистрации вашего брака! Берегите великую силу любви! Именно она является вашим жизненным компасом!
Примите свадебный рушник! Встаньте на него в день вашей серебряной свадьбы! И пусть в день вашей золотой свадьбы ваши внуки растелят его вам!
Дорогие молодожёны! Поздравьте друг друга с этим прекрасным, светлым, самым счастливым днём вашей жизни!(шампанское+поцелуй)

Уважаемые родители!
Повзрослели Ваши дети!
Посмотрите, как хороши!
Мы не будем держать в секрете!
В них частичка и вашей души!
А недавно, и Вы- молодые ,
Не таили влюблённых глаз!
Всё тогда у вас было впервые!
Ваш малыш! Первый шаг! Первый класс!
Вы любили, трудились! Мечтали! Переделали дел миллион!
Чтобы дети счастливыми стали!
Так примите от них Вы- поклон!(3 поклона)

Ув. родители! Вам сегодня немножечко грустно!
Ваши дети уходят от Вас!
Но, наверное так это нужно,
Чтоб настал расставания час!
А давно ль Ваши детки несмелые 
Босиком ходили под стол!
Косолапенькие, неумелые
Бороздили ножками пол!
А теперь- совсем уже взрослые!
Вам с детьми расставаться пора!
Передать им от самого сердца 
Вам частичку своего тепла!
(Родители зажигают свои свечи и передают огонь свечи- своим детям)

Дорогие Олег и Татьяна!
Итак, зажжён семейный ваш очаг!
Для вас- счастливый день на свете!
Раз вы зажгли любви маяк,
То пусть всю жизнь он вам и светит!
Пусть ваша жизнь течёт рекою,
В пути не знающей преград!
И пусть над вашей головою 
Лишь три созвездия горят!
Одно созвездие любви!
Другое верности и счастья!
А третье- просто доброты!
Пусть над семьёй они искряться,
Чтоб исполнялись все мечты!!!

Ув. Дамы и господа! Я поздравляю всех с этим необыкновенно- прекрасным событием в жизни этой семьи!
Мы увидели счастье и немножечко чуда!
Пусть проходят столетья!
Свадьбы были и будут!!!
(Поздравления и фотосессия)

----------


## Lusi75

Когда то проводила вот таким образом обряд породнения, может быть кому и пригодиться , главное костюмирование судьи (жаль что не умею фото вставлять)
и охраны (ноги на ширине плеч руки на груди и закатаны рукова)
 ВСЕМ ВСТАТЬ СУД ИДЕТ!!! 

Представляю :
Главный судья господин НАЛИВАЙКИН!(аплод-ты)
Секретарь-господин ВЫПИВАЙКИН!!(аплод-ты)
Стража- НЕБЕЙДУБИНКО и НЕСЧИТАЙЗУБОВ!(аплод-ты)

Гражданин жених ______ и гражданка невеста_______
 Вы обвиняетесь в том , 
что собрали и зверски напоили ,
 накормили и обобрали здесь 
огромное количество,
 ни в чем не повинных
 друзей и родственников.
Молодые приговариваются к 60 годам совместного проживания.
 И одному крепкому поцелую. 
И им присуждается звание зять и сноха
 Привести приговор в исполнение тотчас же!  (судья молотком озвучивает
Приговор окончательный обжалованью не подлежит!

Стража! Вывести сюда родителей молодых.
 Вы обвиняетесь в том , 
что всячески содействовали 
сему безобразию 
и приговариваетесь к казни
 через  повешенье...... Пауза (спрашиваем у гостей -родителей будем вешать? -не поверите многие согласие дают и ведут родителей раньше охраны) на шею медалей
(Золотая тещенька и Добрейшая свекровь) .
(тестю и свекру медали вешать, 
и приговорить к 2 поцелуям своих сватьюшек)! 
Исполнить приговор  немедленно!!! (Судья раздает медали в процессе)
Это была шуточная репетиция обряда , а теперь все по настоящему
Отгадайте загадку (показываю свернутые большие семейные трусы) -потом первый семейный танец ламбада или гамми бар)

----------


## Lusi75

Часто проводила обряд на второй день , бывало и на первый смотря какая компания и как все идет.

----------


## Lusi75

Стихи собственного сочинения много раз редактированные сама иногда на на ходу переставляю строки как получается...
ТАНЕЦ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ С МОЛОДЫМИ
Танец сына с мамой.

Нелегко было воспитать мальчишку,
Дорогого милого матери сынишку
Пришло время сыну взрослым стать
Ну а теперь _________(имя) пригласи
Маму танцевать !!! 

Танец отца с папой

У куста набухла почка
Куст отходит ото сна
У отца родилась дочка
В этот дом пришла весна
Расцвела из почки роза
_______(имя) просто загляденье
Пусть цветет родной росток
Дочка папы повторенье
Все черты его точь в точь
Приглашай на танец папа
Взрослую невесту дочь!




*********************

----------


## Lusi75

Почему то это собственное сочинение мне самой нравиться очень с удовольствием его выкладываю на ваш суд.

Подводка на сор.

А давайте-ка  теперь молодым
На добро в мусор покидаем серебро,
И чтоб жили богато
Покидаем немного злата,
А чтоб жили счастливо и
Не портили др. др. нервы
У кого есть кидайте ЕВРО…!!!
У кого нет евро кидайте рублики ,
Наши свидетели соберут все нашим Молодым на бублики!!!

----------


## Lusi75

Вот меня понесло...., это тоже мое сочинение, приветствие которое в начале знакомства с гостями я говорю

На празднике этом ведущей
Быть мне с вами очень мило
Зовут меня очень просто –
Люда  или Людмила.

А чтоб ваши ножки не скучали,
Чтоб музыка вам понравилась наша 
Поет и играет для вас ди-джей Саша.!!!!!!

----------


## Lusi75

Вот еще четыре строки с моей головы, перед первым танцем молодожен, это практически почти все кроме снятия фаты, что говорю в стихах, люди по моему утомляются от стихот-й это мое наблюдение и вывод ,я работаю по настроению компании, и сплошная импровизация во всем, сама играю много образов ( цыганка, султани наложницы(гостей переодеваю), патномима Пугачева в паре с Тимати) научите фото выкладывать все покажу 
Стучат в унисон сердца влюбленных
И счастьем кажется каждый миг
Жених и невеста полет окрыленных
Танец влюбленных для вас!!! для двоих!

----------


## lara011

> научите фото выкладывать все покажу


Вот загружай сюдаhttp://*********org
 Потом первую ссылку вставляй в свое сообщение , желтый квадратик.

----------


## Olgavesna

*Иньчик*,
 Перебранку устраивать здесь не стоит-не тетки на базаре.Предложили б что-нибудь конструктивное.Как показывает практика от большого количества стихов у народа голова пухнет и не воспринимают люди столько слов в одном контексте.Люди отдыхать приходят на банкет.По поводу артистов тупо выходящих-так это уже старо и надоело.Есть же и сказки и сценки музыкальные.Просто надо мозги напрягать временами и вспомнить про творчество.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> А чтоб ваши ножки не скучали,
> Чтоб музыка вам понравилась наша 
> Поет и играет для вас ди-джей Саша.!!!!!!


У аппаратуры откуда звук гремит
Стоит мужчина с синей рожей
Нет! Он не с вечера перепил!
Это наш аватар Ди джей Серожа! 
:biggrin:

----------


## Olgavesna

*Ильич*,
 -:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Львовна

*Ильич*,
РЖУУУУУ :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> У куста набухла почка
> Куст отходит ото сна
> У отца родилась дочка
> В этот дом пришла весна


Если почки набухают - 
Значит, близится нефрит
Ну, а папа дочь рожает - 
(это даже дети знают) - 
Миллион ему грозит.
(Или миллиард? Что-то давно у нас мужики не рожали, подзабыла я сумму премии...)

 Прошу не обижаться, я не пародист Иванов. Но такие стихи просто просятся в пародию, ИМХО.

----------


## shoymama

> К тебе, к тебе уже идёт твоя принцесса,
> Спокойной величавою *ходой*!


Не поняла, объясните, плиз, это слово украинское ходой ? Или изобретение автора стихов? Хотела приколоться, а потом подумала, может слово такое есть, да я его не знаю?
Стихи, правда, на русском...

----------


## Lusi75

Спасибо форумчанам за все ответы -если честно то с трепетом сегодня открывала форум , боясь увидеть ответы и еще больше не увидеть их совсем, СПАСИБО.

----------


## Lusi75

Это проба пера , первая моя фотография которую я осмелилась загрузить.
http://*********ru/1150230.jpg

----------


## Lusi75

Это работа на дом, на первое мая приезжали мои родные издалека не виделись 8 лет, просили  цыганку, пришлось входить в образ и растанцевались....
http://*********ru/1137942.jpg

----------


## Lusi75

Эта же цыганка только в вертикальном положении:smile:
http://*********ru/1173801.jpg

----------


## Lusi75

Конечно стихоплет из меня неважный , но думаю важно то, что это идет от души, и когда озвучиваю стихи так же вкладываю душу:smile:

----------


## Lusi75

Рискую отвечать такому уважаемому старожилу форума, но не могу ничего с собой поделать, сами на ум пришли , что ж теперь пропадать что ли ?:rolleyes:

Спасибо ВАМ Владимир Ильич 
Что опустил мои стихи на взничь.
Потому что от таких как вы профи 
Любое внимание -как сахар в кофе.

----------


## Natali_T

*Миледи*,
 Алла, по-моему слишком много стихов...

----------


## Olgavesna

Ой ребята!-начиталась ваших стихов-посмеялась:biggrin:  от души!!!Оля -Шоумама- :Ok: :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## natly44

Всем привет! Шоколадное не шоколадится, или я уже зашоколадилась! Во что сейчас играют подскажите, длительное отсутствие в деле сказывается, клиенты просят обговорить сценарий, а я ни алллллллё! Может я не туда выложила материал? Он мой личный - ни где не скаченный, я волнуюсь, что не успеваю! подскажите, банальные конкурсы в голове, ну не хочу я их.

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет! Шоколадное не шоколадится, или я уже зашоколадилась! Во что сейчас играют подскажите, длительное отсутствие в деле сказывается, клиенты просят обговорить сценарий, а я ни алллллллё! Может я не туда выложила материал? Он мой личный - ни где не скаченный, я волнуюсь, что не успеваю! подскажите, банальные конкурсы в голове, ну не хочу я их.


Уважаемые форумчане!!! Вот у этой милой девушки здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=114
*пост 1705*
выложен сценарий свадьбы "в шоколадном стиле"...
Почитайте, пожалуйста, ей очень нужна реакция и помощь. Сценарий был выложжен в Ин-ку баторе, и туда заходят в основном новички-советов никто не дал. Я сочла возможным его переместить сюда, на ваш суд, благо это СОБСТВЕННЫЙ труд Наташи. 
*Очень ждём помощи!*

----------


## Порубовы

> Любое внимание -как сахар в кофе.

----------


## Порубовы

*Курица*, а можно не коментарии для *natly44*,
 , а ссылочку дать, может пригодится для идей
 - шоколадная свадьба
здесь в основном по оформлению идеи - но вдруг пригодиться.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Пишу сценарий регистрации брака, с миру по нитке, как говорят, что-то мое, что-то свиснула, не обезсудьте:
Регистрация брака

Я приветствую всех вас в этом прекрасном уголке любви! 

 Прошу всех подняться, для приветствия невесты в сопровождении отца!
(выход невесты)

Леди и джентльмены, родные и друзья, сегодня мы собрались для того, чтобы поприветствовать, а также соединить навеки  прекрасных людей, Марину и Игоря, которые нашли свое счастье, и связать их священными узами брака.

Марина и Игорь, вы - дети нашего народа, его надежда и будущее. Сегодня вы вступаете в семейную жизнь и создаете новую юную семью. Мы надеемся, что вас сюда привела взаимная и щедрая любовь, уважение, и это будет сопровождать вас через всю вашу жизнь.

Поэтому, перед самым ответственным шагом вашей жизни, перед тем как собственноручно вы скрепите своей подписью документ о регистрации брака, попрошу вас ответить:

- Хорошо ли вы, Игорь, подумали о своих намерениях создать семью?
- Готовы ли вы, Марина, быть верной возлюбленной своего супруга?

Уважаемые свидетели, вы подтверждаете согласие новобрачных, о том, что они по причине взаимной любви и согласии создают новую семью?
Тогда вы являетесь законными наставниками молодой четы, и обязуетесь постоянно помогать в развитии новоиспеченной семьи.

Прошу свидетелей постелить свадебный рушник.
В народе говорят: «На рушник стати – весь вiк друга мати, I  в радостi I в горi». Поэтому, по старинному обычаю, приглашаю вас, стать на свадебный рушник! 

До щастя дор1жка стелилась,
1 двое зустр1лись на н1й,
Вона 1м серця поеднала,
Даруючи рад1сть над1й.
1м в пар1 судилося стати,
На вишитий щастям рушник,
Тож, хай же кохання та в1рн1сть,
Вони збережуть на весь в1к.

Уважаемые новобрачные, вам предстоит принести клятву верности друг другу.
(молодые говорят слова)

Сейчас вам предстоит обменяться кольцами. Возьмите их, оденьте друг другу, и пусть они будут символом вашей семейной сплоченности и верности. Ведь в них нет ни конца, ни края, ни трещины. Пусть же такой бесконечной и яркой будет ваша любовь всю жизнь.

Невеста: Надевая это кольцо, я – Марина, беру тебя Игорь в законные мужья!
Жених: Надевая это кольцо, я – Игорь, беру тебя Марина в законную супругу!

А сейчас подойдите к столу и скрепите свой семейный союз подписью!
(перед молодыми большая открытка с разноцветными вставками, куда они пышут признание в любви)

Прошу свидетелей подтвердить рождение семьи!
(вручение документа, и бокалов с шампанским)

Поздравьте друг друга с вашим законным браком. Отныне вы не просто жених и невеста, отныне вы - муж и жена. Запомните эту минуту навеки и будьте счастливы!

Дорогие, Марина и Игорь, примите этот свадебный рушник, который отныне будет вашей семейной святыню. А когда будете отмечать золотую свадьбу, не забудьте расстелить его.

Прошу родителей подняться.
Дорогие родители, за ваши чуткие сердца, за то, что вы воспитали таких замечательных детей – хвала вам и честь! Дождались свадьбы, дождетесь и внучат. Мы желаем вам прожить еще 100 лет!

Счастливые молодые!
Повернитесь к родителям, поклонитесь им в ноги, за тепло, за то, что вырастили вас, а сегодня, благословляют на семейную жизнь. За это вам низкий поклон!
Дорогие родители,  сегодня вы благословили детей в счастливую путь, отныне у вас двое детей, обоих одинаково любите, жалейте и уважайте. Поздравьте своих детей с супружеством.
Родные, друзья подойдите и поздравьте молодых!

----------


## Элен

> Уважаемые форумчане!!! Вот у этой милой девушки здесь:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=114
> пост 1705
> выложен сценарий свадьбы "в шоколадном стиле"...
> Почитайте, пожалуйста, ей очень нужна реакция и помощь. Сценарий был выложжен в Ин-ку баторе, и туда заходят в основном новички-советов никто не дал. Я сочла возможным его переместить сюда, на ваш суд, благо это СОБСТВЕННЫЙ труд Наташи. 
> Очень ждём помощи!


По-моему мнению,притча о глине(счастье лепить) - лишняя.
Вообще,показалось,очень много в начале наворочено,хватило бы до того места,где выпускают шары.А потом можно каравай с вином.А может и вообще вместо каравая - шоколадный пирог какой - чтоб вся жизнь была как в шоколаде.
Там,где объявляются гости - должны быть либо личные совпадения,либо будет это всё пустословством.Нет,если это,конечно,правда,о гостях - тогда да!Классно.А если нет.То лучше просто вспомнить,что господин Иванов,например,никогда не ходит в гости без коробочки своих любимых конфет.Или... в детстве Алексей так любил конфеты фабрики "Красный октябрь",что до сих пор закатывает глаза при виде этих конфет.А ну-ка поэксперименитруем...Ну что-то такое,что вероятно могло происходить с тем или иным человеком.
Я восхищаюсь теми,кто может всё торжество провести в тематике.Я пока так не умею. :Ok:

----------


## Элен

Есть ещё конкурс-игра с шоколадкой.Выедать из шоколадки фигурки.Например,жених невесту,а она - его.
Или командная игра - кто быстрее съест плитку,но это неприкольно. :Tu: 
Можно,наверное,на вылет поиграть - кто скажет последним название шоколадных конфет - тот и выиграл.

----------


## Элен

Есть ещё мысль такая.
Пусть в какой-то неожиданный момент придёт гость или целое племя из Африки - отттуда,где выращивается какао,поздравить молодых,скажет что никак не мог пропустить этот праздник - заклинание произнесёт прикольное,танец обрядовый научит танцевать всех гостей,может пригласит в путешествие...
Или вообще сделать блок-путешествие -  молодожёны отправляются на берег слоновой кости,там их катают на слонах.:eek:
Если пошить недавно разрекламированный реквизит-слоники - удачно впишутся.:biggrin:
Ох,и нагородила я.Фантазии много - собрать бы в кучу...:biggrin:

----------


## кукушка лесная

Хорошая мысль для разнообразия,как проведу поделюсь впечатлениями:)) :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## кукушка лесная

Данный текст был услышан в Нижнем Новгороде и дополнен.
А "подводку" для родителей я использую на банкете, иногда.

Уважаемые родители, свидетели, друзья !!!

Мы рады приветствовать вас сегодня на этом замечательном 
романтичном фрегате Санта-Клара!
Собрались мы все по- главному, красивому и торжественному событию!
Да! 
Рождение новой семьи!
Воссоединение двух сердец, Евгении и Дмитрия! 
Это волшебно!
С сегодняшнего дня, начинается новая летопись вашей семьи!!!
Какой она будет зависит только от Вас!


Вы помните ,как все начиналось!?(история встречи и начала отношений:eek:)
Судьбе было угодно дважды подарить вам радость встречи!
 То было в 8-ом классе, будучи детьми, когда вы не замечали друг друга,
И позднее, когда искорки любви захлестнули вас обоих
 на встрече одноклассников!

Галина Ананьевна,  
За долгие годы
                          Евгения стала такой для вас неистерпимо родной,
Сейчас вы ее отдадите ЕМУ!
Тому, кто единственным стал и любимым
И тоже ,наверное, незаменимым,
Тому, кто подарит ей нежность и ласку,
И жизнь превратит в бесконечную сказку!

Галина Михайловна, 
Улыбаетесь, а в глазах тревога
И, наверное, грустно немного.
Ведь вы доверяете, самое дорогое,
Самое выстраданное и родное,
Лишь ТОЙ, кто так Ему нужна,
Кто для него теперь жена.
Кто будет вечно рядом с НИМ.

Для вас же будет он таким, как прежде,
Родным и нежным сыном!
Он останется любимым,
А руки их соединив, вы обретаете ДВОИХ!


Евгения, Дмитрий!
Позвольте мне в присутствии ваших матерей,
 свидетелей, родных и друзей!
На правах друга вашей молодой семьи,
Задать вам традиционный  и очень важный вопрос:

Согласны ли, вы,  быть вместе в радости и в горе,
В богатстве и бедности,
В болезни и в здравии?

Вы Евгения?
Вы Дмитрий?

Прошу скрепить ваше устное согласие записью пером!

А теперь прошу вас обменяться обручальными  кольцами!

С этой секунды, на правах друга и наставника,
 провозглашаю вас в присутствии всех мужем и женой!
Целуйтесь же дорогие!
А для гостей шампанское пусть льется рекой!
Счастья вам и благополучия!
Любите! Цените! Дарите!..

ГОРЬКО!!!

----------


## кукушка лесная

успела прочитать сценарий до конкурсов танцевальных пародий с темой шоколада.

А если в начале текст  и стихи немного сократить и дополнить прозой?.

А в конкурсе верю или не верю, помимо фактов исторических добавить истории шоколадные и настоящие из жизни новобрачных?

Получится еще интереснее и более в тему свадьбы шоколадной:))

До встречи, а теперь бегом на работу!!!:biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

*natly44*,
  Комментарий к шоколадному сценарию 
К сожалению, не знаю твоего имени ...
Понимаю , что это только черновой вариант ... не обижайся за критику , хорошо? 
Во-первых , полностью согласна с Элен : слишком много для встречи * мне импонируют бобы в мешочке , тем более , что они потом используются на свадьбе ...
Я сейчас пофантазирую , но не факт , что всё , что я напишу подойдёт твоим молодым ... 
1 встреча - коридор -плантация , в руках гостей живые веточки шоколадного дерева( просто на веточках привязаны шоколадные конфеты) ... их будем использовать и дальше .
Хочешь " Прощание с девечьей фамилией ", можно оставить , невеста пишет свою девичью фамилию на шарики  и отпускает его.
Родители встречают с караваем , в котором запечён с одной стороны шоколад ( достаточно в тесто добавить немного какао. Молодые разламывают каравай , кому досталась шоколадная сторона ( тут уже твои комментарии) тому на хлеб зарабатывать , или шоколад в постель приносить ( подумай вариант подходящий твоей паре ) , папы могут подавать шоколадный ликёр ( можно просто какао)
Приглашаем молодых в шоколадный рай ... мне самой нравится обычай закрывать " Замочек счастья " его бы я оставила , "...переступив порог вашего шоколадного рая , а именно раем пусть кажется вам ваша семейная жизнь и чтобы никто и ничто не помешало вашему счастью , сегодня для вас мы закроем замочек и т.д.
Далее ( не знаю как принято у вас , но можно уговорить молодых на вручение подарков сразу ... пусть гости кладут свои подарки конверты в красивую корзинку , и если всё таки будет присутствувать ( задуманная тобой девушка- стол) она может помочь с корзинкой ... не забудем про цветы , (должно быть достаточно ваз. )
Если у вас так не принято , оставь твой вариант с представлением гостей на шоколадную тему , но я бы прислушалась опять же к Элен , нужно кратче и более индивидуально подхолить к этому моменту .
Гости заняли свои места , теперь очередь молодых под всеобщее ликование пройти за стол .
Теперь кратко : Чтобы я провела на такой свадьбе ? 
За уши можно притянуть буквально всё , что выложено на форуме , но я так понимаю , не весь материал тебе ещё доступен.
Блок родителей - возможно они могли бы шоколадом изобразить герб молодой семьи . Или ...
Шоколадный коктейль - в огромный бокал каждый родитель добавляет свой ингридиент , при этом желают ... сладкой жизни - какой - либо сладкий фрукт , пузырьков счастья - шампанское , немножко острых ощущений - горький шоколад ... придумай сама , что реально возможно достать ( я к сожалению , не поняла , на сколько человек , расчитана свадьба и каким бюджетом ты располагаешь , на будущее , просто совет , если хочешь помощи , более подробно нужно писать о таких вещах) Затем можно всё это предложить выпить молодым или гостям .
Многие на форуме делают поцелуй в багете , просто довавь сюда шоколадный поцелуй.
Кто будет заведовать семейным бюджетом ? Пусть стрегут шоколадные деньги ...
Гадание на девочку или на мальчика ... 2 знаменитых кондитера спорят всегда какой шоколад лучше белый( свидетельница) или чёрный ( свидетель)... поможем разрешить их спор ... но договоримся : шоколад белый- женский, чёрный - мужской-
( если позволяет бюджет , можно на подносы свидетелям положить маленькие шоколадки ) тут думай сама : либо гадаем по тому сколько шоколадок разобрано , либо сколько денег собрали ...
Воруем невесту или туфель? Если да , то пусть это будет американские индейцы , племя , которые пришли случайно , на запах родного шоколада . Узнав , что здесь происходит , сразу же по традиции своего народа , решили поздравить молодых , но так им приглянулась невеста , что её даже вместо шоколада прихватили собой и согласны вернуть только за выкуп шоколадом и денежкой .
Кидем букет ? Будет здорово , если букет будет из конфет . 
Многое можно провести без стихов , тем более всем уже известных наизусть . Будь просто самой собой , главное -говори просто искренно, своими словами ...
И в чём я ещё уверена , свадьба не получится на 100% тематической , если ты просто будешь пересказывать теоретический материал ( викторина .... но не для свадьбы это .... пусть уж лучше гости как на аукционе говорят молодым шоколадные
пожелания , типа - желаю приобрести ждип шоколадного цвета , пусть ваша любовь тянется долго , как настоящий жидкий шоколад... и. д. Кто последним скажет пожелание - получает маленький шоколадный сюрприз , например плитку шоколада с изображением молодых ( фотошоп)
Это пока всё , что успела написать , было бы больше времени , написала бы больше . Думай , УДАЧИ!!!!


Распределение обязанностей- пригодятся веточки с конфетами , с которыми мы встречали молодых , пусть разворачивают конфеты и зачитывают за что они будут отвечать в семье ... не нравится такая идея , можно позже с этими же веточками погодать на будущее гостям - главное подобрать конфеты с подходящими названиями и естественно твои комментарии , например : " Морские " , всех , выбравших шоколад с этим названием , ожидает кругосветное путешествие и т.д.

----------


## optimistka17

Сразу скажу- я далеко не спец в тематических праздниках
 Но кое- какие мысли о *шоколадной теме* и у меня возникли

1 *Гадание на первенца шоколадными конфетами*_ Украшение шоколадного дерева.
КАждый гость после танцевального перерыва обнаруживает на своей тарелочке по две Шокладные конфетки в обертке красного и синего цвета. Свидетели выносят Деревце( цветок в горшке кустиком) и предлагают гостям подвесить одну из конфет на дерево
 Естесственно, к каждой конфетке прилагается скрепка или уже сделано из нитки колечко по типу того, как вешают елочные украшения.

2 *Вкусный ШОКОЛАД* 
Вкусная жизнь молодых
 На каждую букву слова Шоколад - отгадываем приз

3 *ШОКОЛАД-характеристика*
 На каждую букву говорим характеристику Жениха и невесты

4 *Подписная шоколадная эстафета.*
Покупаем самую большую шоколадку, которую только можем найти в супермаркете( не 100 граммовую ,естесственно.)
 На той стороне, где нет картинки приклеиваем лист чистый лист бумаги. Просим гостей оставить свои подписи
 А потом вынимаем изнутри текст обязательств.

Не знаю,пригодится ли, но чем смогла....:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Покупаем самую большую шоколадку, которую только можем найти в супермаркете( не 100 граммовую ,естесственно.)


может , тут коробка конфет шоколадных подойдет лучше?

----------


## optimistka17

Из шоколадки проще вынуть текст с обязательствами. А коробку как,- распечатывать,что ли? 
 Поэтому я и писала о Шоколадке- великане.

Да, еще вспомнилось о конкурсе Школадном, который в книжке вычитала.
*ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ ДЕГУСТАТОР*
 Берем пять минирозеток,- кладем туда по пять школадных конфет без оберток.( в каждой розетке - определенный сорт конфет,- все одинаковые)
 Пять участников должны попробовать каждую конфету( съесть или над кусить ) и определить названия конфет
Победитель получает коробочку конфет того же названия.
 В идеале- конфеты развернутые надо подбирать так, чтоб существовали эти же, но в коробке.

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

Я бы на такой свадьбе, если есть возможности у молодых, поставила шоколадный фонтан, а белый или молочный зависит от вкуса клиентов. К тому же фонтан предпологает разнообразные фрукты, а индейцы, туземцы и т д угощали всегда фруктами. 
Немного не поняла конкурс с гостями за столом, где они плантацию имитируют надувая шарики и опускают на пол, чтобы собрать, это будет за столом или вы их вызовите, если за столом, удобно ли это будет? Другой раз между столами и ведущая то не пролезет.

----------


## lara011

> Уважаемые форумчане!!! Вот у этой милой девушки здесь:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=114


Молодца,:wink: только вот  "Верите ли Вы, что." это не очень напрягает гостей? Они же веселиться и отдыхать пришли. Может лучше ту же какую-нибудь"Конфетно-шоколадную шляпу" сделать? Думаю песен на эту тематику превеликое множество. :Aga:

----------


## lara011

Сейчас придумала:wink: Может предложить гостям "Помочь приготовить молодым их первый в жизни совмесный (например) шоколадный торт:biggrin:" Типо
1.Делаем крем. Ручки подняли вверх покрутили ручками как фонарики, это миксер. И характертый звук для миксера "ЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖ":biggrin:
2. Далее замешиваем тесто (из меня конечно такой кАндитер:biggrin:) Ручками похлопали это разбиваются яйца.:rolleyes:
И так далее. Обыграть всяко. С характерными звуками, топаньем ногами, взмахами, гугуканьем, и т.д...:wink:

----------


## natly44

Вот видите куда мне надо было, а я всё как ни зайду коментариев нет, а есть оказывается............ и К А К И Е! Очень спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, Всё принимаю, пока ждала до самой дошло что с шоколадом перегнула,буду работать дальше, как закончу, выложу, куда скажите, наверное сюда, да? Я дотошная, распишу всё подробно,и опять спрошу ну как? Некоторые вещи не приму из-за момента традиций, который обговаривался с молодыми, очень тяжело в том плане, что при разговоре с ними мелькает фраза: ....а вот у Юленьки было так то и так то, и я хочу, и с места не сдвинешь, даже если это вообще вразрез с традициями, хотя они уверены что именно так и было на Руси как у Юленьки.

С П А С И Б О!!!!! Я как свежего воздуха хлебнула!

А ещё очень приятно Вас всех на фотках видеть, как будто сидим за круглым столом, общаемся и пьём чай с Чем????? .............правильно , с ШОКоладом! Своё фото в ближайшее время вставлю, как научусь, пока не получается! :Aga:

----------


## natly44

> Или вообще сделать блок-путешествие -  молодожёны отправляются на берег слоновой кости,там их катают на слонах.:eek:
> Если пошить недавно разрекламированный реквизит-слоники - удачно впишутся.:biggrin:
> Ох,и нагородила я.Фантазии много - собрать бы в кучу...:biggrin:


А где этих слоников посмотреть

----------


## Порубовы



----------


## Порубовы

уже в одной открытой теме выставляли, но эта тема была удалена. 
повторимся.
слоны- придумали их вместо конкурса - ручкой попасть в бутылочку. когда пошили, поняли, что не подойдёт, надо что-то другое придумывать.
слоники гоняют хоботами шарики. подавать это можно по разному.
*слонобол* - два слона, два шарика - попасть каждому в свои ворота. это разминка. финал - два слона напротив друг друга и один шарик на двоих - как футбол.
это даже на детских праздниках проводили - дети в слонах ничего пошлого не видят.
*
второй вариант* - выкуп на свадьбе - похитителям доставить мешки с золотом - через весь зал прикатить три золотистых шарика.

в вашем случае можно с плантации мешки с какао привезти. 

ещё на форуме часто людям, одетым в слоников на голову одевают чалму - индийскую шапку и делают танец индийский   - как в фильме жених и его слоны подарят невесте танец любви.

если сами не сможете прошить - закажите у Оптимистки - её швея всему СНГ делает наших слоников ))))

----------


## Порубовы

ещё про *шоколадную свадьбу*
 есть традиция встречать с мёдом - можно заменить на чашку горячего шоколада

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Сообщение от Иньчик Посмотреть сообщение
> Гостям,сидящим по обе стороны от жениха и невесты, предлагается передать поцелуй жениху и невесте,чья сторона это сделает активней, та и поздравила быстрее.Все гости при этом целуют соседа в щечку,т.о. передавая свой поцелуй поздравление молодым.Новобрачные целуются последними.Объявить после этого,что это была генеральная репетиция и все повторяется снова,т. к.поздравление без обнимания не очень радостное,поэтому предлагаю гостям передать поцелуй молодым с крепкими объятиями. Проходит весело и динамично.


А я еще провожу это перед проведением пресловутых ползунков.
Гости,сидящие со стороны жениха, голосуют за мальчиками, со стороны невесты-за девочку. Чей поцелуй, дойдет быстрей(до жениха или невесты), тот и родится первым. Всегда оживление. Ну, а потом уже провожу ползунки или что пожелают молодые.

----------


## Иньчик

Всем привет,если не опоздала к шоколадной свадьбе,то можно использовать
шоколадные медали.В конкурсе "посадить дерево"-На сухую ветку ,закрепленную в вазе,бегут  и вешают шоколадки(заранее продернуть сквозь них проволоку),либо нарисованное дерево и шоколадки крепятся на скотч двусторонний к нему)Подвести к тому,что брачная ночь у молодых будет в райском или золотом саду.
    Те же шоколадные медали можно пришить или прикрепить скотчем к лентам и вручить новоиспеченным родственникам.
    Можно разогреть шоколад и предложить нарисовать первую сладострастную картину  в своей жизни молодым(пальчиками рисуют либо на ватмане,либо на спинах своих гостей)
    Игра"метание золотом"(как-то так назвать) Попасть в любую подходящую емкость теми же шоколадными медальками)
    Выложить слово"любовь" медальками,чья команда быстрей.Призы,соответственно тоже медали,только сделаны,как у военных,либо одна медалька на планке,либо две....три и т.д.В зависимости от участия.:rolleyes:

----------


## Juliya Star

> Можно разогреть шоколад и предложить нарисовать первую сладострастную картину  в своей жизни молодым(пальчиками рисуют либо на ватмане,либо на спинах своих гостей)


А можно спросить где ж это, и в первую очередь, кому разогревать этот шоколад???? К тому же горячим шоколадом больно пальчиками рисовать (горячий ведь шоколад). А когда шоколад немного подстывает для приемлемой температуры пальцев, он скатывается, :Aga:  а не рисует. Здесь мне кажеться лучше использовать шоколадные сливки (балончики со взбитыми сливками) и картины обьемней и пальцы не вымажешь!:rolleyes:

----------


## Olgavesna

Конкурс для молодых -ШОКОЛАДНАЯ АКАДЕМИЯ.Можно нарядить прикольного персонажа-Добрый фей.Пусть прийдет с книгой где написаны шуточные задания для молодых-курс обучения шоколадной жизни 1.Чтоб вы жили шоколадно вам любить друк друга надо.Целуйте друг друга нежнее и крепче и жизнь ваша будет и слаще и легче(молодые целуются.Гостикричат- СЛАДКО!)2.Чтоб вы жили шоколадно вам мечту придумать надо.Дальше в жизнь все воплотить чтобы шоколадно жить(молодые рисуют на ватмане или в рамке на заранее подготовленной поверхности).3Чтоб вы жили шоколадно- за хвост поймать удачу надо.Не помешает чудо-птица.В делах семейных точно пригодится(конкурс-поймай птицу-удачу за хвост).4Чтоб вы жили шоколадно растить детей вам вместе надо.Во всем друг другу помогайте.Хвалить друг друга вы не забывайте.(Ж и Н вместе держась за руки пеленают куклу ласково друг друга называя)5. Чтоб вы жили шоколадно вам денежки иметь конечно надо.Не только их иметь но и считать.Семейный банк конечно создавать(стрижем купюры).Дальше сами придумаете если понравилось...

----------


## Lusi75

(Мелькнуло тут однажды предложение одной невесты вручать портреты М.Горького за самое громкое "Горько!". Так этот момент людей в улыбках расплывает!!!)
Небольшая идейка-Или бутылку водки именную от молодых-ведь раньше на Руси водка и горькая (горькую пить) были слова одного значения, и горько ведь говорят именно потому что ранее невеста гостям в знак благодарности за подарок и поздравление подносила водку и выпив ее гость громко говорил -горькая, мол не вода и молодые целовались после, тем самым сказав спасибо.

----------


## Lusi75

Еще мои два рублика правда не золотых, есть у меня бутафорский ноутбук , мышка настоящая правда, на первой странице поисковая строка яндекса, на второй страница Медведева на одноклассниках(фото все как надо ) и сообщение якобы обращенное к молодым лично от него, (фото выложу позже немного) , иногда делаю как испытание для свидетелей, иногда сама , говорю что нашим молодым подарили ноутбук шикарный подарок, и кто бы Вы думали ? Сам президент (иногда по другому подводку делаю) читаю обращение и тост за личное поздравление президента РФ

----------


## Lusi75

на второй странице на запас есть игра , предлагаю поиграть молодым в игры по ноутбуку , на старничке прикреплены сердечки с ответами  для невесты, прежде я говорю наш жених очень сильно любит невесту и так щедр, бла-бла так вот он сегодня подарит невесте...она открывает сердце и читает, завтра , через месяц через 9 месяцев , через год и т.д.

----------


## Иньчик

Хочу поделиться некоторыми моментами золотой свадьбы моих родителей.
Не буду описывать сценарный план,тогда у меня еще было мало опыта,но кое-что гостям запало в душу. 
    Под звуки свадебного марша заходят,а вернее заводят "молодых" правнуки Катя и Рома(двойняшки)и ЖсН ,и Дети одеты в свадебные костюмы.
Гости образовали коридор,посыпают золотыми конфетками,монетками,дождиком.
    ПУСТЬ НА ВАС ПРОЛЬЕТСЯ ДОЖДИК МОЛОДОЙ,
    МЫ ЖЕЛАЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ ПАРЕ ЗОЛОТОЙ.
    ПОД НОГИ БРОСАЕМ ЗОЛОТО МОНЕТ,
    ЧТОБЫ ЖИЛИ ВМЕСТЕ МНОГО-МНОГО ЛЕТ.
Усаживаю гостей под традиц. реплики,стихи про золотую свадьбу. 
    Сегодня дата не простая,
    Венец семейных добрых дел,
    Сегодня свадьба золотая
    У двух родных для вас людей.
    Увы,прошло уже полвека,
    Тот вечер,словно,наяву,
    Когда два юных человека
    Создали новую семью.
    Сменялись годы круг за кругом,
    В трудах,заботах каждый час,
    Но было вам легко друг с другом,
    Любовь вела по жизни вас.
Представляю вам виновников сегодняшнего золотого торжества:.....
("молодожены" вытягивают руки вперед ,я надеваю им на кисти рук два огромных соединенных кольца,как наручники)После 50 лет совместной жизни этих колец не разорвать,ни потерять невозможно.
 Гостям предлагаются тосты,не буду писать подробно,вы-знатоки этих дел.
            Песня внуков и правнуков.
   Праздник ,праздник,празднуем семьей
   Праздник,праздник свадьбы золотой,......(переделать слова под себя)
        СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВО О БРАКЕ
Вручается золотым юбилярам,чете... они за 50 лет совместного проживания достойно закончили курсы по теме:"Энциклопедия семейной жизни."
Зачетная ведомость гласит:
      -прилежание(на правом боку) отлично
      -верность друг другу-отлично
      -взаимопонимание-отл.
      -французский поцелуй-отл
      -цикл военных дисциплин Построение друг друга,стрельба глазами-отлично
      -камасутра(кому с вечера)-отл.
      занудство и старость-не изучали

Приемная комиссия и т.п.

    Делали оттиск золотых рук невесты,учитывая все ее заслуги.
    Выпустили книгу в золотом переплете жениха с названием"ЖЗЛ"(жизнь замечательных людей) самые лучшие фото.
    Вручили календарь знаменательных дат ЗОЛОТОЖЕНОВ.

Апогеем вечера был вынос "новобрачными" маленьких веночков,сплетенных и виноградной лозы,по размеру плавающей свечки(она была в центре веночка,покрытого золотой краской)У жениха и невесты на подносах при выключенном свете находились эти маленькие зажженные огоньки-символ очаг,любви,верности.Они вручали их своим гостям,как продолжение семейной реликвии,как -то так.
    Банкет вела сама,потому было много семейных заготовок-номеров.
В традициях нашей семьи и даже там,где людей знаю,стараюсь,чтобы ответное алаверды от виновника торжества заключалось не только на словах,но и в сувенире-талисмане,который остается у гостей.Одинаково приятно и дарящему,и получателю.:rolleyes:
   НА СЧАСТЬЕ ЖАДНАЯ Я ОЧЕНЬ,НА ЖИЗНЬ-ГОЛОДНАЯ ВСЕГДА.

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Наталия Малькова

В голове все новоселье.........................вот попробовала кричалку переделать..........может кто подправит......по интересней что нибудь придумает

Сегодня новоселье 
мы ваше отмечаем
За это надо выпить! 
А мы не возражаем!

Дом новый просто супер
Мы это замечаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!


Помочь ремонт вам сделать
Все вместе обещаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Подарков вам шикарных
Дарить мы обещаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Мы  мира и достатка
Вам в доме пожелаем
\За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Теперь бокалы дружно, 
все вместе поднимаем!
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Вот канкан от Ирины. Есть у меня костюм сборный, цыганский. Юбка там где-то два метра в длину, состоит из одного куска.Так я посадила трёх молодых людей на стулья, набросила на них эту юбку, концы резинки-завязки к стульям прикрепила.А после подводка: танец в честь молодых.
Звучит канканная музыка и все трое дрыгают ножкой.КЛАСОТА! :Ok: Всем так понравилось, что подружки невесты тоже захотели станцевать этот классный танец.
Праздник был дома, все гости хорошо друг друга знали, а вот как оно для большой и незнакомой друг с другом компании - не знаю.

----------


## Иньчик

у меня мужской кан-кан,когда ребятам надеваю большие семейные трусы,сшитые на бедрах(т.е. соединены по бокам),надеваю шапочки-капорочки с бантиками и по принципу лебединого озера танцуют.Всем доброго рабочего дня.:smile:

----------


## Орбита

*Наталия Малькова*,



С ремонтом вам поможем
Мы точно обещаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Шикарные подарки
Дарить вам обещаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Может, так чуть лучше будет? Не возражаешь?

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> Может, так чуть лучше будет? Не возражаешь?


Орбита спасибо!!! так правда будет лучше!!!......... :Ok:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Братья Порубовы спасибо за идейку!!! Вот мои розовые слоны

----------


## Наталия Малькова



----------


## Наталия Малькова

http://files.mail.ru/ZVGU2K    вот наконец то мои слоники!!!

----------


## shoymama

> концы резинки-завязки к стульям прикрепила.А после подводка: танец в честь молодых.


Не очень поняла: танцуют сидя три мужика, одетые в одну общую юбку и привязанные завязками к стулу? А фото нету? Идейка то неплохая. Врубиться просто не могу.:frown:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Кто-то из гостей рассказал мне эту притчу. Теперь на юбилеях провожу ее в конце вечера. Может, кому-то пригодится.
Говорят, когда человек появляется на свет, Бог дарует ему ангела-хранителя, который всегда находится рядом, охраняет, защищает, оберегает. И только раз в году, в день рождения человека, ангел- хранитель покидает его, чтобы подняться высоко-высоко
в небо и отчитаться перед Высшими силами за своего подопечного. И именно в этот день, день своего рождения, человек остается без охраны, без защиты. Наверное, поэтому принято у нас в свой день рождения собирать за праздничным столом самых близких людей, самых верных друзей, которые являются нашими ангелами-хранителями. За Ваших ангелов-хранителей! За друзей!

----------


## snezanabaid

> Братья Порубовы спасибо за идейку!!!


Слушайте, может я что-то путаю....разве они братья???
   Делюсь с вами тем ,что вытекло сегодня экспромтом на свадьбе.Молодожёны набирали себе команду "детей", наряжали их в чепчики и слюнявчики а потом танцевали в хороводе под "Топ-топ топает малыш"при этом я давала им задания типа идем в правую сторону, в левую, присели и дальше пошли ,на одной ноге, короче городила всё   что в голову взбрело, а "детям" понравилось. И еще один момент  ,жених вышел в центр ,сказал благодарственные слова тёще и спел ей песню ,корявенько, но так искренне ,тёща от радости подскочила, схватила блины и давай его кормить.Потом все блины продали ,а последний я вручила молодым и сказала что есть они его будут вместе ,блин скрутили трубочкой, каждый взял за свой край ртом и начали есть ,а потом гости  заккричали "Сладко"Мне самой понравилось наблюдать за этими действиями. :Aga:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> Слушайте, может я что-то путаю....разве они братья???


 Ты ничего не путаешь
 Порубовы- муж и жена :Ok: 
 Артем и Татьяна:smile:
 Оба- ведущие. Работают в паре Только Артем помимо этого еще и переодевается на свадьбах и работает в некоторых образах.Информация о них есть у ребят на сайте.

----------


## Порубовы

> Братья Порубовы

----------


## skomorox

> Братья Порубовы спасибо за идейку!!!


:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Иньчик

Когда-то проводила день рождение директора,кое-что переделывала,источники не помню.

        ДИРЕКТОР-ЭТО СТАЛЬ ПРУЖИНЫ,
        ПОЮЩИЙ В НЕБЕСАХ МОТОР,
        ЕДИНЫЙ,ГРОЗНЫЙ ШАГ ДРУЖИНЫ,
        ОРЛИНЫЙ КЛЕКОТ В ВЫСИ ГОР.
        ДИРЕКТОР-ЭТО СГУСТОК ПЕРЦА,
        ХОЗЯЙСКИ ТВЕРДАЯ РУКА
        И ЛЮБЯЩЕЕ ЖЕНЩИН СЕРДЦЕ
        ТАК ГРЯНЕМ ДРУЖНОЕ"УРА!"
ТОСТ:"За вас,кто борется за самое трудное дело и побеждает.ЗА вас,кто умеет быть сильным и умным.За стойкого,непокоБелимого и надежного! За внимательного,щедрого,мужественного,и чтобы с вами всегда были три женщины- жена,работа и Родина!"
      РЕЦЕПТ ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЯ МУЖЕНИНЫ
Это экзотическое блюдо приготавливается 1-2 раза в жизни,поэтому для него требуется много терпения и выдумки.Лучше всего оно получается,если шкурка с мужчины снимается еще до свадьбы,и он предварительно маринуется 4-5 месяцев.
      Но годятся и сырые,свежие мужчины,хотя их труднее сохранить,чтобы есть в течение всей жизни.
       Если мужчина жил холостяком,то предварительно нужно отбить у него резкий запах свободы.Хорошо бы его перед самой свадьбой замочить на ночь или несколько дней продержать под приспущенным одеялом.
       Нежная муженина боится мясорубки семейной жизни.Делайте выводы,господа.

----------


## Марина Машкова

Дорогие форумчане нужна ваша помощь.
Нужно провести встречу солдата из армии, может у кого есть такой опыт?

----------


## Kiska2009

По просьбе наших новичков еще раз вылаживаю нарезки для выхода ряженных к "Сюрпризу для юбиляра" и к "Сюрпризу для юбилярши http://files.mail.ru/J0PB5P

Это для мужского юбилея

http://files.mail.ru/N0CUIY

А это для женского

----------


## Ильич

> вылаживаю


:biggrin: От слова лажа?

----------


## Перина Анна

Авторские кричалки.

Кричалка  «Будем вместе кайфовать!»

Ведущ:  Собрались Вы здесь  не зря!
Много поводов, друзья:
Веселиться, отдыхать,
Гости: «Будем вместе кайфовать!»

Аппетит   Вы не забыли?
Настроенье взять решили?
Будем праздник (свадьбу) отмечать!
Гости:  «Будем вместе кайфовать!»

Будут   песни, танцы, шутки.
Не грустите ни минутки!
Гости, слово Вам держать:
Гости:   «Будем вместе кайфовать!»

(Песенку в тему можно: Арсен Петросов  «Кайфуем»)

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка женщине – руководителю, деловой женщине
«Вы так прекрасны, мадам!»

Ведущ.: Свежая – моря волна!
Яркая - неба звезда!
Краше сегодня, всех дам!
Гости , коллеги: «Вы так прекрасны, мадам!»

Сильная, как гроза,
Смелая, как судьба!
Вы, как хороший «агдам» - 
«Вы так прекрасны, мадам!»

Стильная – солнца луч!
Нрав ваш – напорист, могуч!
Чудная – утра туман –
«Вы так прекрасны, мадам!»

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка – тост  «Это жёнушка - жена»!

Ведущ.:  Кто сегодня рано встал?
Быстро  комнату    убрал?
Завтрак уж готов с утра,
Кто виновник  колдовства?
Гости:   «Это жёнушка - жена»!

Кто с обедом Вас встречает,
На работу провожает?
Кто Вас, любит, без ума
«Это жёнушка - жена»!

Видит всё издалека.
Мужу – «правая рука»!
Красотой поражена  - 
«Это жёнушка - жена».

Она заботливо укроет ноги пледом,
С любимым мужем рядом круглый год.
 В жару и в холод, и зимой, и летом
Она полна волнений и забот!

Я чего -  то не пойму! 
Пьём – за «Жёнушку – жену?»

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка "За Вас, родители, за Вас!"


Ведущ: Пред нами - дружная семья.
Я предлагаю тост, друзья:
За теплоту родимых глаз - 
Гости: "За Вас, родители, за Вас!"


За ваш родительский совет!
За счастье в доме столько лет!
За этот миг, за этот час,
"За Вас, родители, за Вас!"

Хотим "спасибо" Вам сказать,
Здоровья, счастья пожелать!
Пусть бог хранит, поклон от нас,
"За Вас, родители, за Вас!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка   «За мир, за дружбу, за ( э)миграционную службу!»

Ведущ.: Знают все, давно у нас
Появилась служба – класс!
Тост (все) «За мир, за дружбу, 
за ( э)миграционную службу!»

И  в такой чудесный день,
Поздравлять совсем не лень!
Пьём   «За мир, за дружбу, 
за ( э)миграционную службу!»

Паспортная регистрация, 
Гражданство, виза и миграция.
Документацию вести
И ответственность нести.
Тост «За мир, за дружбу, 
за ( э)миграционную службу!»

Знания, опыт есть у Вас!
Вы коллеги, каждый – ас!
Пьём «За мир, за дружбу,
за ( э)миграционную службу!»

----------


## Перина Анна

"За Новый год!  За коллектив!"



Сегодня все вместе коллеги -друзья,
Вы дружные, цельные, вы -как семья!
Спасибо за труд, за Ваш позитив,
Все: "За Новый год! За коллектив!"

Все ваши затеи, мечты о прекрасном,
Нелёгкий Ваш труд - это всё не напрасно!
Забудем ненастье, печаль, негатив.
Все: "За Новый год! За коллектив!"

Мужчины - полнее бокалы нальём,
И вместе с дамами дружно встаём!
Друг друга поздравьте, ведь праздник красив -
Все: "За Новый год! За коллектив!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка молодым 
"Вам счастье - счастьем запивать! " 
Ведущ: Встреча добрая у нас.
Ваша пара - высший класс!
Гости рвутся пожелать:
"Вам счастье - счастьем запивать! "



Друг другу нежности дарите,
Слова от сердца говорите!
И через год, и через пять -
"Вам счастье - счастьем запивать! "

Своих родителей  цените,
Звоните, в гости приходите!
Они добра будут желать:
"Вам счастье - счастьем запивать! "



Совет хотим сегодня дать:
Его Вы сможете принять?
Детишек славных нарожать
И  "счастье - счастьем запивать! "


С Днём свадьбы дружно поздравляем!
И от души все пожелаем:
До дна бокалы наполнять
"Вам счастье - счастьем запивать! "

----------


## Ильич

Хочу представить обчеству удивительного автора талантливую женщину кою лично нашел и к нам сманил из глубин нета
*Перина Анна*,
[img]http://s19.******info/f125844b9512135cc77ceeaba66c644e.gif[/img]
Встречайте, сильно не ругайте. Авторы он ж очень ранимы

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка мужчине  «Круче не было  - и нет!»

Ведущ.:  Не печалься, без причины,
                Замечательный мужчина!
Чтобы все кричали в след:
Гости:     «Круче не было  - и нет!»

Улыбайся всем, твори –
Чаще деньги приноси,
Чтоб жена кричала в след:
«Круче не было  - и нет!»

В гости чаще приглашай,
Сытно, пьяно угощай!
Чтоб друзья кричали в след:
«Круче не было  - и нет!»

Твои гости дорогие
Все – красивые такие!
И дают тебе совет:
«Круче не было  - и нет!»

Рюмки  полные поднять!
Юбиляру (или имя мужчины) – нужно встать!
Похвали себя в ответ:
«Круче не было  - и нет!»

----------


## Перина Анна

> Хочу представить обчеству удивительного автора талантливую женщину кою лично откопал в глубинах нета
> *Перина Анна*,
> [img]http://s19.******info/f125844b9512135cc77ceeaba66c644e.gif[/img]
> Встречайте, сильно не ругайте. Авторы он ж очень ранимы


Не посрамим Отечество! Ура, товарищи!

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка трёх мушкетёров
"Один за всех - и все за одного!"
Ведущ.:  Нас праздник здесь объединил,
А именинник - всех собой затмил!
Друзья, родные у него - 

  Мушкетёры:  "Один за всех - и все за одного!"
Жена - красавица, ну просто загляденье!
Влюблённо смотрит в этот день День рожденья!
Давайте выпьем за неё и зе него:

"Один за всех - и все за одного!"
Мы славные мужчины, и нас "крутее" нет.
Живём мы без печали уже под тридцать лет.
И фраза из  киношки она милей всего:

"Один за всех - и все за одного!"



 :Ok:

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка на серебряную свадьбу
"Мы поздравить Вас спешим!"


Ведущ: Четверть века пролетели,
Только Вы - похорошели!
Счастье, радость Вам двоим,
Гости: "Мы поздравить Вас спешим!"

Двадцать пять совместных лет
Вы прожили их без бед.
И все вместе прокричим:
Гости: "Мы поздравить Вас спешим!"

Лучше пары не сыскать,
Вам только нужно пожелать:
Здоровья, мира Вам двоим
Гости:"Мы поздравить Вас спешим!"

Низкий Вам поклон, родные!
Вы счастливые такие!
Гости: "Мы поздравить Вас спешим!"
Крикнем "Горько" молодым!


(Можно и на "Золотую свадьбу" переделать Начать так ; Полвека быстро пролетели....)

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка «Наш замечательный сосед».



Ведущ: Лёгкий нрав и звонкий смех - 
С тобой в компании успех.
Твой юбилей, живи без бед - 
Гости – соседи : «Наш замечательный сосед!»


В тебе нет подлости и фальши.
Всегда таким и оставайся!
Придёшь на помощь, дашь совет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

Пусть дом (зал) наполнится теплом,
Улыбкой, шуткой и добром!
Желаем встретить тыщу лет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

Кто рядом каждый день живёт,
Тот лучше всех тебя поймёт.
Прими от нас цветов букет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка «Наш замечательный сосед».



Ведущ: Лёгкий нрав и звонкий смех - 
С тобой в компании успех.
Твой юбилей, живи без бед - 
Гости – соседи : «Наш замечательный сосед!»


В тебе нет подлости и фальши.
Всегда таким и оставайся!
Придёшь на помощь, дашь совет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

Пусть дом (зал) наполнится теплом,
Улыбкой, шуткой и добром!
Желаем встретить тыщу лет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

Кто рядом каждый день живёт,
Тот лучше всех тебя поймёт.
Прими от нас цветов букет
«Наш замечательный сосед!»

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка к дню банковского работника: 
«Наш Райффайзен Банк-Аваль!»

Ведущ: Собрались коллеги вместе,
Повод есть для них простой: 
Гости: Наш Райффайзен Банк-Аваль!
 Нам теперь, как дом родной. 
Инкассаторы, курьеры, 
Ревизоры, инженеры, 
Контроллеры и кассир, 
Ну а в центре - наш кумир,
       Завершая чудный вид. 
Управляющий сидит. 


В банке  празднику  мы рады: 
              Всё по полочкам, как надо,
                 закаляет  дух , как сталь,
        Наш Райффайзен Банк-Аваль!

Хочется поздравить всех: 
Наш успех - успех для всех!
Мы - единая семья!
Это главный тост, друзья!
          Ты расти и процветай!
           Наш Райффайзен Банк-Аваль!

----------


## Перина Анна

"Наша тёща - хороша!" Кричалка. 


Ведущ: Огонёк в глазах горит,
Руки золотые!
А сердечко в такт стучит,
Рядом - все родные!
Кто тут женщина - душа?
Гости: "Наша тёща - хороша!"


Это верно! Высший класс!
Супер -женщина у вас!
Прогремит на весь банкет
Лучше тёщи в мире нет!
Скажем, гости, не спеша:
"Наша тёща - хороша!"



Тёщей стала - это ново!
Молодым помочь готова?
Присуждаем званье "Тёщи"
Пусть твой зять не будет тощим!
Как у всех поёт душа:
"Наша тёща - хороша!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Песнка –кричалка на мотив «Первым делом – самолёты»
Мужчины  кричат  - «Ура!», женщины  - «ДА-ДА»!

Вариант первой строчки может быть таким: С юбилеем пришли Вас  поздравить…, Все на свадьбу пришли Вас поздравить!)

1.	Все на праздник пришли вас поздравить
Вам открытки , подарки несут.
Много  радостных дней вам желают,
И, конечно в бокалы нальют!
Припев:  Потому, потому что есть причина,
Знает каждый,   сидящий за столом:
И кричат сегодня дружно нам  мужчины («Ура!»)
Ну, а женщины? А женщины - потом.(«да, да!»)

2.	Поздравленья примите в награду, 
Пожеланья здоровья и сил.
Нам стесняться сегодня не надо
Конец вечера не наступил!
Припев:  Потому, потому что есть причина,
Знает каждый,  сидящий за столом:
И кричат сегодня дружно нам  мужчины («Ура!»)
Ну, а женщины? А женщины - потом.(«да, да!»)
3.	Гости дружно бокалы возьмите
И налейте по  - больше вина!
Высоко их сейчас поднимите,
А ну , залпом, прошу вас, до дна!

Потому, потому что есть причина,
Знает каждый  сидящий за столом:
Знаю, «наберутся»  первыми мужчины,
Ну а женщины –  а женщины потом!

----------


## Перина Анна

Лучший  в коллективе ректор, 
это   классный наш   …..                                    директор! 

Коллектив кто  бережёт и поблажек не даёт?                       Директор.

Оптимизма не теряет, премию кто добавляет?                   Директор.

На работе кто сгорает,  отпуска  давно не знает?              Директор.

Кто за нас от  счастья плача, радуется всем удачам?         Директор.

Чтобы  праздник  сегодня  стал просто сенсацией,
Устроим  директору  море  оваций!                                    ( Аплодисменты)

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка: "Свёкр наш - мужик отличный!"

Ведущ: Кто сегодня при параде?
Кто тут главный нынче дядя?
Кто волнуется с утра?
Это - папа жениха!
Так поддержим - каждый лично:
Гости: "Свёкр наш - мужик отличный!"


Светлый ум и добрый взгляд,
Женат много лет подряд!
Во всём имеет опыт личный.
"Свёкр наш - мужик отличный!"



Так , давайте поздравлять,
Нынче свёкра прославлять!"
И нальем вина, "Столичной!"
"Свёкр наш - мужик отличный!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка 
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"


Ведущ.: Кто на тёщу нежным взглядом
Смотрит и сидит с ней рядом?
А мужчина этот здесь:
Гости: "Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

Посмотрите на зятька,
Он волнуется слегка!
Но опора в жизни есть-
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

Он красив. Он деловит.
Всегда пивом угостит (чаем напоит).
Всех талантов и не счесть!
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"


Он мужчина хоть куда!
Вы согласны , господа?
Лучший друг у зятя есть - 
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка 
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"


Ведущ.: Кто на тёщу нежным взглядом
Смотрит и сидит с ней рядом?
А мужчина этот здесь:
Гости: "Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

Посмотрите на зятька,
Он волнуется слегка!
Но опора в жизни есть-
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

Он красив. Он деловит.
Всегда пивом угостит (чаем напоит).
Всех талантов и не счесть!
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"


Он мужчина хоть куда!
Вы согласны , господа?
Лучший друг у зятя есть - 
"Тестю - слава! Тестю -честь!"

----------


## Перина Анна

"СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!" 
Кричалка.  Женщине, маме к дню рождения. 

Ведущ: Добрая, милая, славная наша!
С каждым деньком ты становишься краше!
Достоинств, умений твоих и не счесть!
Дети, гости: "СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!"

Прими пожеланий из счастья букет,
Здоровья, удачи на тысячу лет!
Любимой мамочке (красивой женщине) - слава и честь!
"СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!"

Пусть исполняются планы, мечты!
Лучшая женщина - только лишь ты!
Всех поздравлений сегодня не счесть...
"СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Танцевальный марафон –  кричалка – «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
(Все фрукты – бутафорские,  крепятся на бельевую резинку  и надеваются на шею, как галстук)
Фрукты можно одеть и за столами, все кроме  фруктов  молодых. Все слова принадлежат ведущей.

Ведущ: Наша  ( имя невесты) – просто сказка.
Вы со мной друзья согласны? 
В центр зала выходи,
Жениха  с собой бери.   (выход молодых)
Ты прекрасна  -  высший  класс,
Будешь ягодкой у нас.   (ягодка прикрепляется)
А (имя жениха)  твой – абрикос,
Для тебя все годы рос.  (надеваем абрикос)
Объявите всем подрят:
Молодые:  «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
Всех гостей вы удивите,
Сока «Горького» пустите.  (гости –«горько!»)

----------


## Перина Анна

Есть  слива  лиловая, спелая,  садовая?
Поспешите к нам скорей, будешь  радовать гостей.  (выход сливы)
Такой сливе -  каждый рад:
(Все в втроем)  «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
сок сливовый  нужно пить,
веселее станет жить! 
(песня танец –«Если весело живётся, делай так…. Слива показывает разные движения, молодые повторяют)



Яблочко  зелёное,  выходи холёное!
Будешь тоже поздравлять, 
С молодыми зажигать.
И спелая  грушка   – яблоку подружка,
Выходи и не стесняйся к  фруктам  присоединяйся. 
Ну-ка,  фрукты встаньте в ряд 
(Фрукты):   «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
Посмотрите, тут – квинтет.
Лучше их кан   -канна  нет!    (Танцуют  Кан –канн)

----------


## Перина Анна

Есть  слива  лиловая, спелая,  садовая?
Поспешите к нам скорей, будешь  радовать гостей.  (выход сливы)
Такой сливе -  каждый рад:
(Все в втроем)  «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
сок сливовый  нужно пить,
веселее станет жить! 
(песня танец –«Если весело живётся, делай так…. Слива показывает разные движения, молодые повторяют)



Яблочко  зелёное,  выходи холёное!
Будешь тоже поздравлять, 
С молодыми зажигать.
И спелая  грушка   – яблоку подружка,
Выходи и не стесняйся к  фруктам  присоединяйся. 
Ну-ка,  фрукты встаньте в ряд 
(Фрукты):   «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
Посмотрите, тут – квинтет.
Лучше их кан   -канна  нет!    (Танцуют  Кан –канн)

----------


## Перина Анна

Покажитесь вишни наши. 
Вы сегодня всех тут краше.  (вишни надеваются на мужичков «в теле»)
Вам задание , ребята:
Заберите –ка  томата!
Этот красный помидор – ваш хозяин  - ревизор.
На руках его несите, 
Осторожно, не шумите.  (выходят вишни, несут помидор на руках)
Ну-ка,  фрукты встаньте в ряд 
(Фрукты):   «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
Ой, кого – то мы забыли.
Пачку сока пригласили?
Сок  - торопиться, бежит ,
танцевать всем вам велит!
Будем  свадьбу продолжать!
«Буги –вуги» танцевать!  (Танец  всех фруктов  «Буги –вуги», а гостей заставить кричать»Хей, хей» на припев.)
Фрукты – за руки возьмитесь и гостям всем поклонитесь.

( танцевальные  стили - на ваше усмотрение, могут быть любыми)

----------


## Перина Анна

«Ты самый лучший дед!»

Старший внук ( внучка): Сегодня с юбилеем, мы деда поздравляем,
И добрые слова ему несём в ответ!
Здоровья,  счастья, мира
И радости желаем,
Наш  человек любимый,
Вместе все внуки  :  «Ты самый лучший дед!»

Советы и наказы твои мы слушать рады.
Издалека увидев, 
Тебе кричим:  «привет!»
Хороший наш, дедуля, 
Ты не старей, не надо!
И знай, что в этом мире – 
«Ты самый лучший дед!»

Всегда   придти  на помощь,
Готов ты непременно!
И жить тебе –   по – дольше, 
Хотя б до 1000 лет!
Ещё раз обратимся, мы к деду  – несомненно
Ты славный, добрый, милый
«Ты самый лучший дед!»

----------


## Перина Анна

"Чтоб любили мужики!"

Ведущий: Что же, Вам , девчата нужно?
Отвечайте -ка мне дружно!
Может классные духи?
Женщины: "Чтоб любили мужики!"


А может, плитку шоколада?
Или денег пачки три?
С вами просто нету слада:
Женщины: "Чтоб любили мужики!"

Вы - красивые такие!
Лучше женщин - не найти!
Но ведь хочется, однако...
Женщины: "Чтоб любили мужики!"
Эй, девчата, зажигаем,
Нет здесь места для тоски!
Так давайте так напьёмся
Женщины: "Чтоб любили мужики!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка     «Моя семья».


Мама,  папа,  дедка,  бабка,
Кот мой Васька,  рыбки, я.
Ходим – бродим  друг за другом
Это вся  «Моя семья!»                                   (кричат все вместе)

Утром долго просыпаюсь, 
Умываюсь даже я.
Собирают меня в садик
Вообщем, вся  «Моя семья!»                       (кричат все вместе) 

Во дворе мальчишек стая
И девчонки  – все друзья,
Вместе мы играем дружно.
Они все  « Моя семья!»                                     ( кричат вместе)

Дождик, ветер, солнце, лужи,
Любит вся моя родня.
Никогда не заболеем,
Пьём мы сок - «Моя семья!»                         (кричат вместе)

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка     «Моя семья».


Мама,  папа,  дедка,  бабка,
Кот мой Васька,  рыбки, я.
Ходим – бродим  друг за другом
Это вся  «Моя семья!»                                   (кричат все вместе)

Утром долго просыпаюсь, 
Умываюсь даже я.
Собирают меня в садик
Вообщем, вся  «Моя семья!»                       (кричат все вместе) 

Во дворе мальчишек стая
И девчонки  – все друзья,
Вместе мы играем дружно.
Они все  « Моя семья!»                                     ( кричат вместе)

Дождик, ветер, солнце, лужи,
Любит вся моя родня.
Никогда не заболеем,
Пьём мы сок - «Моя семья!»                         (кричат вместе)

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка: Всё фиолетово.

 (Для цветной свадьбы :в розовом и фиолетовом стиле. В одежде гостей должен быть предмет в цвете розового или фиолетового)


Ведущ.: Гости! Плеснём настроения!
Счастья в бокалы, везения!
Пусть октябрь уже не лето,
Гости: А нам всё фиолетово!

Наша (имя невесты)  - красавица,
Мужу она - явно нравится!
Вся глубина её глаз - 
только сверкает для Вас!
Вы обратили вниманье на это?
Гости: А нам всё фиолетово!

----------


## Перина Анна

Как же так можно,
Аж диву даёшься!
Ты, почему же, Алёнка смеёшься?
Что же гостям ты скажешь на это?
Алёна: А мне всё - фиолетово!

Может у мужа чему поучиться?
Он за жену свою - явно гордиться!
Ждём от   (имя мужа) такого ответа!
Муж: А мне всё - фиолетово!

Будет народ веселиться, гулять,
Ваше венчание бурно справлять!
Вы не браните их сильно за это!
Вместе: А нам всё фиолетово!

( Имена молодых меняйте сами)

----------


## Перина Анна

"Лучше шефа не найти!" (авторск.)  Кричалка

Ведущ.: Ум, талант и зоркий взгляд
С Вами много лет подряд!
Желаем доброго пути!
Коллеги: "Лучше шефа не найти!"

Вы прекрасный человек,
Счастья Вам на целый век!
Поздравления прими
Коллеги: Лучше шефа не найти!

Всего пройдено не мало,
Успеха чтобы больше стало - 
ты премию сейчас вручи!
Коллеги: Лучше шефа не найти!

----------


## uljbka

> Хочу представить обчеству удивительного автора талантливую женщину кою лично нашел и к нам сманил из глубин нета
> Перина Анна,


Ильич не поверишь,я давно Анне предлагала зарегестрироваться на форуме.

Наконецто автор сам обьявился,Аня твои кричалки давно по форуму ходят-твои стиль письма я узнаю сразу и знаю откуда они взяты.но Автора как всегда никто не пишет, хотя ты пишешь где вылаживаешь,что это именно твоё.Я думаю тебе вобще уже надо сразу в закрытые темы переити.(но это админу решать)

----------


## Ильич

> вылаживаешь


:biggrin: От слова ЛАЖА?

----------


## Ильич

> Наконецто автор сам обьявился,


Не сам, это я ее за руку привел! Это ж надо такой себе исландский вулкан идей и текстов!  Народ должен знать своих героев!

----------


## uljbka

А,я знаю,и общалась с Аней по переписке.Вот именно Вулкан и добрата к людям :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## uljbka

> От слова ЛАЖА?


О,Ильич ты решил моей орфографией заняться? :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

*uljbka*,
Вообщето действительно - я хоть и самая крутая двоечница... но это слово выучи, как надо говорить - писать: ВЫКЛАДЫВАЕТ... а то правда ЛАЖА получается. :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## uljbka

Инна,учту,я просто на транслите пишу,и получается то -что получается,а корректировать лень.и пишу по русски только здесь в инете.в другои теме даже за
ИзвЕните"-предлагают забанит.нда:frown:

----------


## Lusi75

Вот фото ноутбука, текст от Медведева кому нужно пишите в личку[IMG]http://*********ru/1132138.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lusi75

Не совсем еще знаю, как и где правильно выкладывать инфо, читала про конкурс косички, немного по другому идею стараюсь воплотить , кольцо одеваеться на молодожен или на юбиляра, если выпускной можно на короля и королеву выпускного бала, косички заплетаем под заводную музыку на качество не на скорость , фото не очень удачное, может кто подскажет варианты с косами?

----------


## Lusi75

[IMG]http://*********ru/1121898m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kiska2009

> :biggrin: От слова лажа?


Спасибо,Ильич,что поправил.Нарезки далеко не ЛАЖА,а вот с правописанием действительно ЛАЖА вышла.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Kiska2009*,
 :biggrin:
У нас все село говорит так, наверное это от слова лОжить...:biggrin: 
Не знают многие глагол КЛАСТЬ и тоже говорят "вылаживать", я привыкла и понимаю, что стоит за этим словом

----------


## Ильич

Я уже ничему не удивляюсь:
Из рекламного блока на нашем форуме:

Клоун фокусник Пончик
Клоун-фокусник-*жанглер* для детей и взрослых в Киеве
Адрес и телефон  ·  cloun-kiev.blogspot.com  ·  Киев

По русски:

Орфографический словарь

жонглёр, -а

Большой толковый словарь

ЖОНГЛЁР, -а; м. [франц. jongleur]
Цирковой артист, подбрасывающий и ловящий одновременно несколько предметов.
< Жонглёрский, -ая, -ое. Ж-ое искусство. Ж-ая ловкость.

Русское словесное ударение

жонглёр 

Вот оно как Михалыч.....

----------


## Lusi75

А вот может кому пригодиться , просто и красиво, плетеная корзина + упаковочная бумага, корзина для подарков[IMG]http://*********ru/1122926m.jpg[/IMG] однажды на юбилеи,  именниница взяла эту корзину высыпала подарки на стол и приставила корзину к лицу , получилось как в рамке, ее фотали на перебой, потом все захотели , целая очередь выстроилась и по два человека умудрялись.

----------


## Инна Р.

*uljbka*,
Не переживай! К разным ошибкам тут терпимо все относятся!!! Слава форумчанам!!!
Это единственное слово было - где смысл преобретается плохой!  :Aga:

----------


## Lusi75

И конечно научившись вставлять фото в сообщение, я рада очень выразить огромную благодарность Порубовым , вот такие слоники получились у меня[IMG]http://*********ru/1146465m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lusi75

есть у меня еще сердце , которое меня на каждом торжестве выручает, на свадьбе молодые сначала держат в руках и зажигают свечи, потом при снятии фаты на пол перед невестой ложат, после вместе задувают свечи , на юбилеях символ каравая держит так же со свечами юбиляр , а гости хоровод водят вокруг и песня ("Как на наши именнины", это всегда делаем под баян-муж играет), а на выпускных на заключение с классным руководителем и вместе так же задувают свечи каждый загадывая свое желание.[IMG]http://*********ru/1116769m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

> И конечно научившись вставлять фото в сообщение, я рада очень выразить огромную благодарность Порубовым , вот такие слоники получились у меня


Можно вопрос - вам нравятся эти фаллобразные хоботы? 
Или слово фаллос вам не знакомо?
И вы , как и Порубовы считаете уместным этим щеголять на свадьбе?

----------


## Подмосковочка

> Ильич не поверишь,я давно Анне предлагала зарегистрироваться на форуме.





> Не сам, это я ее за руку привел!


Ребята! В воскресенье,23мая я ЛИЧНО увижу Аннушку Перину, пожму ее руку  и поцАлую от вас!!!
Я тоже очарована ее талантом и огромным творческим потенциалом!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята! В воскресенье,23мая я ЛИЧНО увижу Аннушку Перину


WWWWAAAA!!!!!!!
ПППламеный привет! И .. ну сама решишь!

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Ильич*,
 Какое у меня в твоем сообщении интЭрЭсное имяяяяяяяя

----------


## Lusi75

> Можно вопрос - вам нравятся эти фаллобразные хоботы? 
> Или слово фаллос вам не знакомо?
> И вы , как и Порубовы считаете уместным этим щеголять на свадьбе?


Я отвечу на вопрос-слова мне знакомы многие и это знакомо, сама не очень люблю проводить конкурсы с таким уклоном, но не все зависит от меня, когда беру заказ корректно спрашиваю о конкурсах с перчинкой, и многие говорят какая же свадьба без этого, детально рассказываю конкурсы, чтобы избежать недоразумений, я думаю, что в запасе должны быть несколько конкурсов с перчинкой, они не для каждой компании, но если провожу по просьбе , то главное не перегнуть палку, и это можно преподнести без намека на эротику.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*Перина Анна*,
 Аня! Спасибо за материал - а главное, за талант и щедрость! 

*Ильич!* - спасибо за продюсерскую деятельность! ( в хорошем смысле слова)

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

*Ильич*,



> Хочу представить обчеству удивительного автора талантливую женщину кою лично нашел и к нам сманил из глубин нета
> Перина Анна,


Хотелось бы выразить признательность и огромную благодарность  за раскопки такого шикарного клада.... Талантище с большой буквы....  :061:  
Я балдею ....  :040:  Анна с твоего позволения кричалочки применю при подходящем случае....

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич! - спасибо за продюсерскую деятельность! ( в хорошем смысле слова)


Думал пол часа   А что такое продюсерская деятельность в плохом смысле этого слова?:eek:

----------


## Иньчик

> Сообщение от Ильич Посмотреть сообщение
> Можно вопрос - вам нравятся эти фаллобразные хоботы?
> Или слово фаллос вам не знакомо?
> И вы , как и Порубовы считаете уместным этим щеголять на свадьбе?


    Ребятушки,ну можно шутить,ну даже с перчинкой,но есть же грань,которую не всегда должно пересекать,иначе мы становимся слонофаллоподобными.
  А по поводу перца,вспомнился старый анекдот,когда едет грузин в поезде,в купе беременная женщина морочит голову своему мужу,то ей солененького захотелось-муж побежал,купил огурчиков,то ей кисленького-купил капустки,то сладенького....Когда она потребовала остренького,грузин не вытерпел и говорит:" Кинжал ей в :Jopa: " Делайте выводы,господа!
 :Vah: Спасибо за знакомство с Анечкой.Родничок,пью и не напьюсь из такого источника.
   Ильичу  :Pivo: за новенькую.

ТАЛАНТАМ НАДО ПОМОГАТЬ-БЕЗДАРНЫЕ ПРОБЬЮТСЯ САМИ.

----------


## Колос Алла

Анечка Перина!!!!
Рада видеть тебя!!!!:smile:
Счастливо сьездить в Москву!!!

----------


## shoymama

Да, слоники впечатлили.


А противогазы на это место не пробовали прицепить? Чтоб уж совсем увести в сторону от пошлятины и повернуть к военно-патриотическому воспитанию.[img]http://s14.******info/9929338208dae0f0ff75d8b5d6487002.gif[/img]
 Побегают с противогазами на  .... и в армию все запросятся. :Tu: 


Кстати, об авторстве по поводу слонов: у нас в магазине это добро давным-давно продают. Правда, я не повелась и использовать в работе даже в голову не пришло. А какое разнообразие!!! Вы только посмотрите! http://www.libertine.su/katalog/3895/

----------


## shoymama

Люд, ты не обижайся. Просто мне эти слоны вообще не нравятся *в качестве реквизита для игр*: ни маленькие, ни большие, НИКАКИЕ!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Люд, ты не обижайся.


Да мне-то чего обижаться?
*Я никогда не говорила, что слоны мне нравятся...* Пользуюсь ими крайне редко. Преимущественно на корпоративах Всячески ухожу от эротической подоплеки Ни в музыке , ни в комментариях ничего лишнего не позволяю.
Даже не знаю как мне убеждать народ, что если я пишу и выставляю на Форуме Кричалки, то сама ими  практически не пользуюсь
*Если моя портная шьет Слонов всему СНГ, то я все равно не стала относиться к Слонам лучше.*
Об авторстве уже говорено- переговорено.
Да, впервые увидела сереньких слоников у Порубовых и заказала своей портной цветных и веселеньких Да, спустя небольшой промежуток времени услышала от своих молодоженов , что несколько лет назад ( когда пальто Артема еще не превратилось в слоников) ребята в эту игру забавлялись с аниматорами в Турции.
 Там, в Турции автора я не искала, тем более, что следом и вторая пара,глядя на фотографии игру со Слонами узнала .
Модефицировать,усовершенствовать Слонов не собираюсь, потому как, повторюсь, беру их в работу очень редко.

----------


## Lusi75

Да я все понимаю, поверьте, но кто платит тот и заказывает музыку. :Aga:

----------


## Kiska2009

> У нас все село говорит так, наверное это от слова лОжить


У нас тоже.Может,потому,что живем рядом?!!Я сама с ПЕРВМАЙСКА Николаевской обл.

----------


## Ильич

> Да я все понимаю, поверьте, но кто платит тот и заказывает музыку.


Этим можно оправдать ВСЕ.
Я в Москве на рынке на севастопольской видел в продаже семейные труханы с мужским достоинством вываленым наружу очень похоже. Тот же слоник, только вид сбоку.
http://*********ru/1243573.jpg
Так что если это попросят ты тоже купишь на свидетеля оденешь и плясать с ним заставишь?

Я к чему, если ты допускаешь что слоники могут быть на банкете, который ты проводишь и ты их *специально сшила для этого* Значит ты работаешь пошло, на похотливую публику, которую сама к себе и привлекаешь. И не надо мне петь песни про заказчика который платит. Прежде всего этого хочешь ты, а заказчик уже вторичен.

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> Я к чему, если ты допускаешь что слоники могут быть на банкете, который ты проводишь и ты их специально сшила для этого Значит ты работаешь пошло, на похотливую публику, которую сама к себе и привлекаешь. И не надо мне петь песни про заказчика который платит. Прежде всего этого хочешь ты, а заказчик уже вторичен.
> __________________


Спорить об этом бессмысленно ………..в прошлую субботу проводила новоселье в коттедже……..все происходило на улице…..оч. тяжелая компания, причем от ди-джея они отказались, сказали, что у нас ни кто не танцует…был только маленький магнитофончик…….я в обще не поняла для чего они меня позвали, за столом сидели оч. мало все гуляли кто где…….в конкурсах учавствовать не хотели …..а когда я предложила поиграть  в футбол своими разовыми слониками…..они так оживились и играли в футбол минут 40 наверное ….причем сразу образовалась группа болельщиков веселились как дети!

----------


## Lusi75

СУДИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕКА ЛЕГКО, ПОНЯТЬ ТРУДНО.
Спасибо за ответы Вам Ильич, учту то, что сказано, если вы как профи это так воспринимаете , значит действительно это плохо.

----------


## romashakun

Ой, Олечка! Надо же какое разнообразие мужских плавок, я даже таких и не видела.

----------


## Славина

Да, вот "слоники" разошлись по миру крупным тиражом, равносильно рок-группе. Ездила недавно в Донецк, призов подкупить, это у нас областной город, случайно так в одном магазине спросила про надувные гитары и что вы думаете мне ответили, сначала посмотрели на меня круглыми глазами, потом говорят: "Девушка, у нас за ними знаете какая очередь, по списку, разметают так, не успеваем привозить", и сразу у меня пропала охота приобретать эти гитары, хотя я себе их сама сделала и проводила тоже один раз, и наверное больше не буду, потому что этим уже, наверное, никого не удивишь. Интересно, а кто автор идеи с "рок группой", пора бы и проценты собирать за использование :biggrin:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Да, вот "слоники" разошлись по миру крупным тиражом, равносильно рок-группе. Ездила недавно в Донецк, призов подкупить, это у нас областной город, случайно так в одном магазине спросила про надувные гитары и что вы думаете мне ответили, сначала посмотрели на меня круглыми глазами, потом говорят: "Девушка, у нас за ними знаете какая очередь, по списку, разметают так, не успеваем привозить", и сразу у меня пропала охота приобретать эти гитары, хотя я себе их сама сделала и проводила тоже один раз, и наверное больше не буду, потому что этим уже, наверное, никого не удивишь. Интересно, а кто автор идеи с "рок группой", пора бы и проценты собирать за использование :biggrin:


Не знаю кто автор, но в Питере с ней работали еще лет 8 назад:smile:

----------


## Juliya Star

А можно спросить что за рок-группа? Где нарезочки можно взять. Была в муз. отделе там срок ссылки  закончился. Может кто в личку поделиться как проводить и нарезочку:)))

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Никак не успеваю прочитать весь материал, хотя зарегистрировалась уже почти неделю назад. Столько интересного и полезного обсуждаете. Я так понимаю название темы, что здесь нужно выставлять собственное. К сожалению такого материала у меня немного, в основном использую какие-то идеи, которые адаптирую под себя, свой сценарий. Считаю, что любое действие можно обыграть так, что никто не скажет откуда первоисточник. Вот одна из моих идей (родилось спонтанно, но хочу додумать и сделать из этого что-то интересное). Сначала делаю подводку что, мол до свадьбы мужчины много чего обещают, а исполняют ли потом... А здесь столько свидетелей, так что жених теперь не отвертишься. Сейчас невесте будешь обещать "золотые горы", а потом мы проверим, сдержал ли ты слово. На подносе выношу 5 мешочков с записками (можно использовать футляры от яиц-сюрпризов). Итак суть: в записках написано то, что молодой муж обещает подарить своей супруге на 1-ю годовщину свадьбы, на 3 года совместной жизни и т.д. Это может быть машина, квартира, путешествие, бриллиантовое колье и т.п. на усмотрение. Проводила пару раз, прошло хорошо.

----------


## shoymama

darinaros, я такие обещания проводила в виде метания дротиков. На круг Дартса наклеила сердечки с текстом, Дартс поставила на пол, в подставку железную для книг (чтоб не испортить мебель и стены) и дала возможность побросать по три раза. У меня и жених, и невеста кидали. Сейчас что-то подзабыла про это дело.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Сейчас невесте будешь обещать "золотые горы", а потом мы проверим, сдержал ли ты слово. На подносе выношу 5 мешочков с записками (можно использовать футляры от яиц-сюрпризов). Итак суть: в записках написано то, что молодой муж обещает подарить своей супруге на 1-ю годовщину свадьбы, на 3 года совместной жизни и т.д. Это может быть машина, квартира, путешествие, бриллиантовое колье и т.п. на усмотрение. Проводила пару раз, прошло хорошо.


Да эта ж забава стара как мир, кто как проводит- я это 3 года назад использовала, с киндерами делала. Особого интереса это у меня никак не вызывает! ИМХО! :Fz:

----------


## shoymama

Супер Тамада не обижай новичка! Человек всего неделю на форуме,первое сообщение пишет, а ты сразу по рукам. Это для тебя старо, а для нее, может, и нет. Как ослик Иа говорил? "Это ваш не входит, а мой - входит!" 
Мы все старьем пользуемся, правда, переделав и обновив. Одни только игры со стульями (кому не хватило - выходит) сколько вариантов имеют. И ничего! Имеют место быть! Пусть пробует.  Негодное само отвалится.

----------


## nanewich

Во-во рок группа уже тоже старьё.
Так что дерзай *darinaros*, небаись.

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо за ответы Вам Ильич, учту то, что сказано, если вы как профи это так воспринимаете , значит действительно это плохо.


Эт неправильно. Плохо не потому что мне не нравится (может я старый пердун не понимаю новых тенденций). Это мое мнение, я его высказываю и  аргументирую. Ты вправе мне аппелировать мол, а людям нравиться. вы старики мхом поросли, нечего здесь стеснятся если у мужика есть чего между ног то он этим гордится, а я даю ему возможность  почувствовать себя супермужиком что он этим хоботом и шары гонять может, а женщинам как нравиться у их мужиков таакие хоботы один другого краше Я расковываю их. Эх вы поколения при котором секса не было, жалко мне вас  закомплексованых....
*Lusi75*,
 Я все правильно написал?:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> А можно спросить что за рок-группа? Где нарезочки можно взять. Была в муз. отделе там срок ссылки закончился. Может кто в личку поделиться как проводить и нарезочку:)))


Рок-группа передается из рук в руки при личной встрече... Отстой конечно но на сегодня ничего лучше не придумано...

----------


## shoymama

Муж смотрит на меня и у виска крутит: сижу, ржу сама с собой. Представила новую игру со слонами: ведущий держит в каждой руке по три конца хоботов, а игроки бегают-прыгают с надетыми слониками, косички из хоботов заплетают. Видно, заработалась совсем...
[img]http://s17.******info/0b0db618ea3038e3e91d946793f7479f.gif[/img]

----------


## Ильич

> А здесь столько свидетелей, так что жених теперь не отвертишься. Сейчас невесте будешь обещать "золотые горы", а потом мы проверим, сдержал ли ты слово. На подносе выношу 5 мешочков с записками (можно использовать футляры от яиц-сюрпризов). Итак суть: в записках написано то, что молодой муж обещает подарить своей супруге на 1-ю годовщину свадьбы, на 3 года совместной жизни и т.д. Это может быть машина, квартира, путешествие, бриллиантовое колье и т.п. на усмотрение. Проводила пару раз, прошло хорошо.


Ну давай подумаем вместе.
Ты девица , судя по всему. Поэтому подсознательно ты хочешь отчмурить противоположный пол. Подсовываешь жениху заведомо неисполнимые желания и заставляешь его врать (ну ведь правда?) Ты ведь не ведешь свадьбы у детей олигархов, значит он не исполнит того что ты ему подсунула. То есть ты ставишь парня в неудобное положение.
Прошло хорошо - это значит сторона невесты ехидно смеялась после ответов жениха... ведь так? 
То есть этим конкурсом ты его вниз.
Тогда уже и невесте подсунь мыть полы каждый день, стирать белье вручную, выглядеть с утра до вечера как софи лорен, в постели быть жаркой как африка, кормить мужа эксклюзивными блюдами, и что нибудь еще явно невыполнимое пусть уж врут друг другу с первой минуты.
Правда нехорошо? Могу предложить альтернативный вариант "Страшные" Клятвы. Я ими уже не пользуюсь а тебе явно будут к месту но кроме текста нужны еще и коментарии .. выходи на меня по скайпу... все обьясню

----------


## nanewich

*Ильич*,
 А почему сразу неисполнимые.
Мы мужики держим своё слово. Ну подумаешь год туда, год сюда. Но дарим всё и машину, и квартиру, и колье(пускай и не бриллиантовое), а завистники пускай хихикают, а мы делаем. Ну ка кинте в меня помидором кто из мужчин это не выполнил(ну или хоть не помечтал)?

----------


## Славина

> Представила новую игру со слонами: ведущий держит в каждой руке по три конца хоботов, а игроки бегают-прыгают с надетыми слониками, косички из хоботов заплетают.


Во, во и хоботы, желательно метра по три, а то шишки себе понабивают :biggrin 

*darinaros* я делаю, как Оля *shoymama*, у меня тоже дартс, но у меня не обещания, а  такие себе гадания, что принесёт первый год семейной жизни молодым, затем второй и т.д  вроде никто ничего не обещает, сначала для жениха табло, потом для невесты, можно общее-одно на двоих.

----------


## nanewich

*___Ира___*,
 Ну у тебя и желания:biggrin:

----------


## Славина

Это не желания - рекомендации, вдруг кто-нибудь заинтересуется всерьез :biggrin:

----------


## darinaros

Спасибо на то, что обратили внимание на мое сообщение. Критику принимаю, сама виновата, забыла главное сказать : в конце объявляю тост о том, чтобы желания невесты и возможности жениха совпадали. И еще, как верно было замечено,для кого то это старо, а для кого-то в новинку. Я не старалась вас удивить, просто выложила одну из своих наработок. Мне, например, некоторые вещи тоже не нравятся, но я никогда не критикую, у каждого свое видение праздника и манера подачи. Иногда при встречи с клиентами начинаешь что-то рассказывать, а самой уже этот прикол надоел, хочу что-то новое предложить, а они : а мы этого не знаем, не видели нигде, давайте проведем. Ильич, спасибо, постараюсь в ближайшее время с вами связаться.

----------


## Курица

> *Ты вправе мне аппелировать* мол, а людям нравиться. вы старики мхом поросли, нечего здесь стеснятся если у мужика есть чего между ног то он этим гордится, а я даю ему возможность  почувствовать себя супермужиком что он этим хоботом и шары гонять может, а женщинам как нравиться у их мужиков таакие хоботы один другого краше Я расковываю их. Эх вы поколения при котором секса не было, жалко мне вас  закомплексованых....


Ильиччччччччччччччч!!! :Sarcastic Hand: 
 :Sarcastic Blum:  :Yahoo: : Рассмеял  меня от души...

----------


## shoymama

> хоботы, желательно метра по три, а то шишки себе понабивают


Ира, давай объявим конкурс среди ведущих: у чьего слона хобот длиннее. И победителю - переходящий красный... ХОБОТ.
Тьфу, написала большими буквами, но вовсе без всякого намека, ей-богу!

Вообще классно можно замутить: 
1. Картина первая - обзорная. Памперсы
2. Картина вторая - сильно надоевшая. Яйца в штанах.
3. Картина третья - заключительная. Хоботы и способы их применения.

[img]http://s.******info/437efd70f27e909eb52349f0a5533eb4.gif[/img]

Если кто не понял - это я так прикалываюсь над *"любимыми"* играми. Не принимать к исполнению НИ ЗА ЧТО!

----------


## Натальяночка

К юбилею.   

Как мало есть мужчин достойных, 
Уравновешенных, спокойных
Хозяйственных и домовитых,
Гостеприимных и тактичных…
Ну. словом, мало есть отличных
Мужчин в наш огрубленный век!

   Но и средь них есть человек, 
   Который в их ряду – венец

Гости: Иван Петрович

Как мальчик. строен и подвижен.
Всегда побрит, всегда подстрижен.

Гости: Иван Петрович

Подтянут, гибок и пластичен
И внешне даже артистичен

Гости: Иван Петрович

В манерах сдержан, элегантен, 
Предупредителен, галантен,

Гости : Иван Петрович

И, если возраста не знать,
Ему спокойно можно дать
Лет  сорок-сорок пять, не боле

Итак, друзья, совсем без лести
Я так о нем бы здесь сказал:
Иван Петрович- идеал!
(Мужчина- просто идеал!)

----------


## юрик71

*shoymama*,
еще можно добавить поварешку и крышку от кастрюли:biggrin:

----------


## Перина Анна

Утро невесты. 

Показать жестами  быстро и чётко те действия,  о которых говорит  ведущая. (Вызываются только мужчины, несколько человек) Все слова  принадлежат ведущей. А в конце все действия одно за другим показываются  под ритмичную музыку. (Уже без слов - только жесты)


Кто сегодня всех тут краше?
Правильно - невеста наша! (или имя невесты)
(обращ. к мужчинам) Нужно Вам   в шеренгу встать,
Чётко жестами показать -
Как невеста  собиралась,
Как на свадьбу наряжалась.

Утром рано потянулась и довольно улыбнулась!
Улыбнитесь - ка по шире, выполняем - три, четыре!
(показать улыбку с  оскалом)

Так, с улыбкою  - всё в норме.
Чтобы быть в отличной форме:
Нужно ручки поднимать, а потом присесть и встать,
Выполняем взмах  ногами,
Чтоб бежали к мужу сами.
Надо бёдрами крутить, чтобы сексапильной быть.
Грудь проверить. Всё на месте?
Поняла - она невеста!
Стринги новые одела.
Улыбнулась , между делом.
Улыбнитесь - ка по шире, выполняем - три, четыре!
Тушь у зеркала возьмём, красим глазки, щёчки трём!
Губки бантиком сложили - и помаду наложили!
Безразмерные колготки достаём из упаковки.
Медленно их одеваем, аккуратно, не цепляем!
Постоим в туфлях на шпильке,
Замок на платье застегнём,
Причёску  стильную подправим,
Поцелуй воздушный шлём!

Про улыбку не забыли? Улыбнёмся, - три, четыре!

А сейчас всех удивим -  под музон всё повторим!

----------


## Перина Анна

Прекрасно ложиться на "Гимнастику" группы " А -студио " Кому нужна музыка - пишите почту или скайп. Вернусь к компу 25 мая вечером, уезжаю в Москву на встречу ведущих.

----------


## Перина Анна

Блины - железные и пластмассовые крышки для  банок. Сковорода - обычная, глубокая. Зять ловит, остальные кидают ему  "блины", музыка произвольная. Всё делаем по тексту. Текст принадлежит ведущ. торжества.

Теща зятька на блины пригласила.
Без опозданий быть в полдень просила.
Жарится блин в сковородке, шипит.
В двери тихонько зятек наш стучит.  (Выдаётся сковорода зятю, ему накидываются под музыку с расстояния нескольких метров крышки - это у нас блины!)

Только успел зять блиночков поесть,
Как на пороге явился сам тесть.
А, здравствуй- здравствуй, любимый наш зять. 
Ты к нам пришел-то поесть иль что взять?  ("Блины, кидают тесть  и тёща)

Только наш тесть пообедал блинами,
Как на пороге являются сами
Свекр и свекровь или сватья и сват.
Чем кормят сына, проверить хотят. (Блины кидают свёкр и свекровь)

Время уж к полночи. Ну, засиделись.
И коньячку и блиночков наелись.
Рада свекровь, ее сын не голодный.
Счастлива теща, что сватья довольна.

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Перина Анна*,
 Аннушка! Пробовала под музон- не совсем ровно ложится на музыку... надо подредактировать движения....там же проигрыш есть.... Я еще разочка два-три попробую- подскажу как лучше. Может придется музычку порезать немножко

----------


## Перина Анна

Ленок, конечно подрежь... Это как вариант, можно же не в точности текст исполнять! А напридумывать одни и те же движения, и все дела!

----------


## Ильич

> Блины - железные и пластмассовые крышки для банок. Сковорода - обычная, глубокая. Зять ловит, остальные кидают ему "блины", музыка произвольная. Всё делаем по тексту. Текст принадлежит ведущ. торжества.


Это делает Ожогина своими глазами видел и крышки и сковородку.... Вот текст не вспомню...

----------


## Гвиола

я тоже это видела у Ожогиной

----------


## Перина Анна

Идея  не моя, но текстовка к ней - абсолютно авторская, можете не сомневаться, товарищи!

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка   «Наш Ильич!» 

Люди, я бросаю клич!
Кто тут главный?
Все:  «Наш Ильич!»


Он продвинутый такой,
Бравый, стильный , заводной!
Форумчане, бросьте клич!
Классный парень 
 «Наш Ильич!»

Шутки, байки собирает,
Много анекдотов знает!
С большой Буквы – ТАМАДИСТ!
А на  «инке» он стилист!
Громче, чётче, звонче клич: 
Наливай всем 
 «Наш Ильич!»

----------


## Ильич

> Кричалка «Наш Ильич!»


С ума сбеситься!
Это ж культ личности неприкрытый до неприличности!
Да не пиши ты сгоряча, не трать талант на Ильича
Давай ка  лучше невест иль там про бойких женихов
Про юбиляров про блины, про эту ... как ёё? Любовь!
Вот это актуально нужно, что б все скопировали дружно

----------


## Перина Анна

за секунды всё сложилось, так сказать  экспромт !  :Aga: А про невест и женихов ещё насочиняю, уж это точно знаю!

----------


## Анжелла

Анна, здравствуй! :flower:  А Утро невесты тоже твое? :Vah:

----------


## Перина Анна

Да, оно моё. Написано примерно с месяц назад....

----------


## Анжелла

То есть первоисточник не ты... Но ты молодец. :flower:

----------


## Olgavesna

> Муж смотрит на меня и у виска крутит: сижу, ржу сама с собой. Представила новую игру со слонами: ведущий держит в каждой руке по три конца хоботов, а игроки бегают-прыгают с надетыми слониками, косички из хоботов заплетают. Видно, заработалась совсем...
> [img]http://s17.******info/0b0db618ea3038e3e91d946793f7479f.gif[/img]


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Оль-теперья ржу сама с собойkukuА мой муж у виска крутит:tongue: Ты реально укатала!!!

----------


## shoymama

> своими глазами видел и крышки и сковородку...


Сковородка. между прочим, Светкина была. Полянской. [img]http://s19.******info/9a087c1b7b4688070b0374a72d6968cc.gif[/img] Из дому, чтоб Оксане не тащить.
Я текст тоже, кстати, не помню... :Aga:  Вот сковородку - помню :tongue:

----------


## shoymama

> еще можно добавить поварешку и крышку от кастрюли


Точно, Юр. Это на "Бис" пойдет! :Ok: 
А всех, кто не засмеется - ЗАКАТАЕМ!
(_в туалетную бумагу_)

----------


## Olgavesna

И контрольный:biggrin:-бег в трусах и выпивание водки на скорость:Кто быстрей из двух команд вусмерть напьется брякнется об пол.А  в качестве суперприза еще лоб себе расшибет:eek:

----------


## shoymama

Да! Как приятно находиться среди единомышленников! (в том смысле, что не у одной меня мозги набекрень) [img]http://s3.******info/89a6b711353157c2e5b7765ea3801f73.gif[/img]
Вот ляпни я *это* где - нить вне форума... Дурка обеспечена, даже фамилию не спросят! А тут так приятно поразмышлять. И все правильно понимают, да еще и поддерживают. 
[img]http://s15.******info/adb860200f8c41d7671f4fbb65878cf2.gif[/img]

----------


## Lusi75

Цитата:
Сообщение от Ильич 
Ты вправе мне аппелировать мол, а людям нравиться. вы старики мхом поросли, нечего здесь стеснятся если у мужика есть чего между ног то он этим гордится, а я даю ему возможность почувствовать себя супермужиком что он этим хоботом и шары гонять может, а женщинам как нравиться у их мужиков таакие хоботы один другого краше Я расковываю их. Эх вы поколения при котором секса не было, жалко мне вас закомплексованых..

В споре рождается истина( хотя это наверное не спор, а скорее настоящая школа для нас новичков, Спасибо моему любимому учителю-Ильичу) прочитав все посты , я этого слонище в утиль на переработку.
А вот гитары у меня тоже есть, я сама их сшила(фото в фотоотчетах) я делаю в эстафете Боярского и Розенбаума, капитанам команд помогают участники изображая подтанцовки артисту

----------


## Lusi75

Конечно не только этих артистов, для молодежной компании другие образы делаем, здорово получается

----------


## Lusi75

На формуме давно читала про сберкнижку, а вот я делала на банкомат, и банковские карты(сберкарту , виза электрон и золотая карта) , по моему идея не плохая, но как реквизит отстой получился, всего два раза использовала  , может быть вместе лучше получиться додумать как нагляднее и ярче сделать банкомат?
[IMG]http://*********ru/1236224m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lusi75

Примерно вот такой текст для начала сбора подарков молодоженам
Банко-МАТОМ сегодня работает на благо наших молодых______!
Наши незаменимые помощники электронные карты на которые каждый из нас сейчас вложит первый взнос для финансовой поддержки наших молодых! Представьтесь__________________________
Приветствуем несравненные визочки  !
Первый взнос на золотую карту.......т.д
Фото не совсем удачное . надпись (банкомат)на большом кармане в который складываются все конверты. Впереди лоток с блинами и водкой.

----------


## Lusi75

Прочитав все авторские работы Анны Периной-я преклоняюсь перед таким талантищем, действительно талант с большой буквы! Такой позитив от стихов просто тепло на душе стало! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: -Анечка этот скромный букетик Вам!

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Вот мои загадки:
1.В этот день волшебник прилетит,
Чтобы показать кино бесплатное,
На торте зажгут кучу свечей,
Сделать для тебя чтобы приятное.
Будут снова гости поздравлять, 
Будут "Фанта", тосты, игры-развлечения...
Он бывает только раз в году
Праздник этот чудный(день рождения)

2.Вновь мишурою обвешана ёлка,
Вновь на стол мы "Оливье" поставим.
Вот праздник - который  ждали очень долго
Сегодня его мы дружно справим.
Поздравить нас сам Дед Мороз прийдёт.
Что же за праздник это? (Новый год)

3.Круглая дата, но это не повод,
Чтобы печалиться и унывать.
Вот пришёл ещё один год новый
И за него пора уже бокал поднять,
Но прежде ты в него вино налей...
Виват, ура, справляем (Юбилей)

----------


## Lusi75

Фото выставляла в фототчетах , если нельзя дублировать, прошу прощения у админов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1124984m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lusi75

На ваш суд выставляю пробу пера -подарок юбиляру портрет неизвестного влюбленного художника( я немного рисую) думаю в рамке с романтической подписью, будет приятно получить в день рождения от художника пожелавшего остаться неизвестным, как вы думаете?

----------


## Juliya Star

*Lusi75*, ты просто молодчина! Такие идеи, отпад!  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Juliya Star

> Рок-группа передается из рук в руки при личной встрече... Отстой конечно но на сегодня ничего лучше не придумано...


Да Ильич... Вы правы как всегда. Я уже ознакомилась с энтой идеей... все так просто, думала что- то новое. 
Я раньше делала панк- группу. Ставили жесткий панк-рок свадебной тематике... пару свадеб сделала, а потом новые идеи, более лучшие появились я и позабыла про это.
А вообще вот читаю многие посты, и удивляюсь! Раньше не общаясь сдесь придумывала многое, конечно в своей интерпретации, но очень очень похожие идеи. А тут на форуме выясняется что идеи некоторые авторские. Меня эт честно огорошило в том плане, что я практически тоже самое придумала сама, а кто то раньше написал, " это МОЕ"!!! Вот например с этими косами (тут такой ажиотаж был вокруг них). Я тоже косы проводила 2 года назад, но ни с лентами, а с канатами. Канаты у меня разноцветные. А после того как участники заплетут косу они еще и алой лентой бант в конце завязывали. А тут БАХ захожу на форум (а общаюсь я тут всего-то  месяц) а здесь энти косы рвут на части!???:redface:

----------


## Ильич

> Анна, здравствуй! А Утро невесты тоже твое?





> *Да, оно моё*. Написано примерно с месяц назад....





> *То есть первоисточник не ты*... Но ты молодец.


Поговорили....:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Меня эт честно огорошило в том плане, что я практически тоже самое придумала сама, а кто то раньше написал, " это МОЕ"!!! Вот например с этими косами (тут такой ажиотаж был вокруг них). Я тоже косы проводила 2 года назад, но ни с лентами, а с канатами. Канаты у меня разноцветные. А после того как участники заплетут косу они еще и алой лентой бант в конце завязывали. А тут БАХ захожу на форум (а общаюсь я тут всего-то месяц) а здесь энти косы рвут на части!???


Да я сам тысячу раз с этим сталкивался.. придумаю что либо а потом бац! оно уже кем то придумано и воплощено... *Идеи носятся в воздухе* Кто первый выцепил тот и молодец.

----------


## черника

> Вот например с этими косами (тут такой ажиотаж был вокруг них). Я тоже косы проводила 2 года назад


Скажу больше. Когда я писала сценарий для своей свадьбы, а это было почти 11 лет назад, был у меня такой талмуд из старинных сценариев, принесенный с какого-то ДК, так вот там игра с косами ТОЖЕ БЫЛА!!! И я, будучи невестой, плела такую косу вместе со своей мамой и свекровью.То есть косам этим 100 лет в обед, просто сейчас они получают новую яркую жизнь.

----------


## черника

> Это делает Ожогина своими глазами видел и крышки и сковородку.... Вот текст не вспомню...


Да, Оксана Ожогина это делает в своей программе "Русское гулянье". Но я тоже эту игру взяла для свадьбы, и играют в нее тёща с зятем. Анна же идею видоизменила, отчего она заиграла яркими красками. Аннушка, СПАСИБО тебе огромное :flower:  :flower:  :flower: !!! Очень здорово! :Ok: 



> Идея  не моя, но текстовка к ней - абсолютно авторская, можете не сомневаться, товарищи!


Да мы и не сомневаемся, лишь с нетерпением ждём от тебя новых интересных штучек:biggrin:

----------


## alena-avto

Каждому сопутсвует в жизни своя звезда
Все мы знаем что когда падают звёзды все загадывают желания.
и нас впереди ждут определенные приятные события.

Несколько маленьких звёзд упали к нам сегодня на праздник для нашего юбиляра

каждую ты оберни - на них лишь радости одни


...............юбиляр оборачивает звезды и мы дарим ему подарки

1. тихий семейный вечер - (ждёт нашего именинника) - вручаем семки
2. романтическая ночь - дарим шуточной форму КАМА-СУТРУ

ПРОВОДИЛА НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ - успешно

Всем огромное спасибо за свои идеи!

----------


## Ильич

> КАМА-СУТРУ
> 
> ПРОВОДИЛА НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ - успешно


Очень хочу у поучаствовать!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Идея  не моя, но текстовка к ней - абсолютно авторская, можете не сомневаться, товарищи!


Анечка привет!!!Очень рада тебя здесь видетьkissПоздравляю Всех коллег,Анна-настоящий профи :Ok: ,очень таллантливый человек,особенно по кричалкам и стихам!Я пользуюсь многими её сочинениями!Так что в авторстве можно не сомневаться!

----------


## Милос

> ...............юбиляр оборачивает звезды и мы дарим ему подарки


Это как?:confused:

----------


## Милос

> - дарим шуточной форму КАМА-СУТРу
> ПРОВОДИЛА НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ - успешно


 Ой,а  меня  приятель   просил  в  качестве  рекламы  книгу  его "задаривать" молодоженам "Что хочет женщина",я  честно  говоря , проносила  в   своем  чумоданчике пару  месяцев  и  как-то  не  решилась  "приподнести" этот дар:smile:камасутре думаю и  без  нашего  участия они научатся:wink: и  без  книг......:wink:

----------


## Krokus

> Да я сам тысячу раз с этим сталкивался.. придумаю что либо а потом бац! оно уже кем то придумано и воплощено... Идеи носятся в воздухе


Да, точно!  В литературе есть такое понятие "теория бродячих сюжетов"... Вот я всю жизнь думала,что "Маша и медведь"- русская народная сказка... а немцы знают эту сказку как сказку из немецкого фольклора... бродят, бродят по земле творческие идейки !

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> На ваш суд выставляю пробу пера -подарок юбиляру портрет неизвестного влюбленного художника( я немного рисую) думаю в рамке с романтической подписью, будет приятно получить в день рождения от художника пожелавшего остаться неизвестным, как вы думаете?


Я иногда делаю "Черный ящик", по типу "Что,где,когда?" Заранее договариваюсь с мужем именинницы о том,что в зале в течение вечера будет работать профессиональный художник, который будет незаметен для публики. Художник пишет портрет.Его,действительно, никто не видит. Когда портрет готов, я выношу Красный ящик(цвет любви). И предлагаю гостям купить для именинницы еще один подарок, которому она будет несказанно рада. Купить,не зная что, кота в мешке.А потом провожу аукцион.Если муж не хочет раскошеливать гостей, выкупает сам. Минимальную сумму за работу художника оговариваем заранее. Эффект,когда открывается коробка,поразительный. Приглашаю в зал художника, его поздравление. Вместе с победителем подписывают картину и вручают имениннице.

----------


## optimistka17

> Когда я писала сценарий для своей свадьбы, а это было почти 11 лет назад, был у меня такой талмуд из старинных сценариев, принесенный с какого-то ДК, так вот там игра с косами ТОЖЕ БЫЛА!!! И я, будучи невестой, плела такую косу вместе со своей мамой и свекровью.То есть косам этим 100 лет в обед, просто сейчас они получают новую яркую жизнь.


Косы из лент у меня плели школьники еще в те времена, когда я работала старшей пионерской вожатой. И было это порядка 30 лет назад, если не более.
 Дебаты на Форуме шли из-за того, что отдельные форумчане пытались доказать, что косы, набитые синтепоном -это авторская штучка.
Я могла только посмеяться, пообщавшись с Наташей Макнатой, которая в юности подобные косы набивала старыми колготками.
:smile:
А мне друзья рассказывали как очень много  лет назад они подобные косы наполняли утеплителем для окон....
Уж что-то , а косы родились так давно, что найти автора абсолютно невозможно...
 Впрочем, как и автора слоников, которые в Турции используются аниматорами уже много лет

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

На  дворе уже двадцать первый век,
Но не обойтись без библиотек.
(На мотив припева "Учат в школе") 
Здесь уютно и светло,
Дарит нам своё тепло
Это кто же? Это он, библиотекарь.
Его профессия нужна
И не менее важна,
Чем биолог, физик,
Слесарь или пекарь.
(на мотив припева "Дважды два - четыре")
Книжки - это круто, книжки - это круто.
Буду их я читать, чтоб умнее стать.
Не заменит книгу никакой компьютер.
Это каждый из нас должен понимать.
------------------------------------------

ТОст "Библиотечный"
В Британии существует закон, согласно которому заснувший в публичной библиотеке обязан заплатить крупный штраф.Половина этой суммы поступает в библиотечный бюджет.Желаю вам брать пример с британских коллег и зарабатывать большие суммы. (Скажите, не слишком ли это для бюджетников, пять лет живущих без повышения зарплаты?)

______________________

Начало поздравительных дифирамбов.
-Давайте мысленно перенесёмся в Москву 1995 года.Кремль. Глава Российской Федерации Борис Ельцин подписывает указ. Довольный проделанной работой, он ещё раз перечитывает его: "установить общероссийский День библиотек и отмечать его 27 мая, приурочив эту дату ко дню  основания в 1795 году первой государственнойобщедоступной библиотеки России - Императорской публичной библиотеки, ныне Российской национальной библиотеки."

----------


## Гвиола

*optimistka17*,Люда,ты права! Не ты,часом, была моей пионервожатой в пионерлагере?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

А думала тема авторства в другом месте...

----------


## darinaros

Один из конкурсов. Сразу говорю, он с длинной, длинной бородой. Не берусь даже судить сколько ему лет, т.к. 1. Кто-то обязательно скажет: "Я его уже лет N как использую"; 2. А кто-то заметит, что читал его в книге прошлого века выпуска. Пусть так, но, как известно, новое - это хорошо забытое старое, поэтому рискну написать.
 2 комплекта карточек - один для мужчин, другой для женщин. На карточках пишут имена сказочных персонажей или литературных героев. Например, Буратино и Мальвина, Красная Шапочка и Серый Волк, Золушка и Принц, Ромэо и Джульетта, Аленушка и братец Иванушка и т.д. Каждой паре присваивается свой номер - порядок их выхода на "сцену". Карточки раздаются гостям, они должны сформировать пары. Можно дать для вживания в образ небольшой реквизит. Затем под музыку каждая пара исполняет танец, но в образе своего персонажа. Остальные гости угадывают, какую роль исполняла пара. Каждой паре участников нужна своя музыка. В данный момент нарезок у меня новых нет, т.к. конкурс давно не провожу (мне поднадоел) и старые композиции, на мой взгляд уже не актуальны. Но, подобрать соответствующую музыку не сложно, главное представлять как будут гости двигаться в данной роли, насколько им легко это будет сделать под подобранную композицию.

----------


## olga_rulezzz

> Этооооооо как? :eek:



Нет, мужчина танцует танец, я его прогоняю со сцены, говоря при этом что на нем нет ничего желтого, затем резко меняется песня на эротическую, и он начинает показывать стриптиз, снимает штаны......(гости в этот момент недоумевают...:eek:) ...... а далее "дикий" хохот :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## slanas

Я редко здесь бываю!! Но когда я не могла пробиться сюда несколько дней. Я испугалась, что не могу общаться здесь!"!!   :Ok:

----------


## Olgavesna

Ой да мы все испугались:eek:без форума как без воды дома!

----------


## Olgavesna

*Ильич*,
 Присоединяюсь :wink:

----------


## Семибратовец

Друзья эту свадебную кричалку "Знакомство" ,я использовал давно, кто ее автор я не знаю, но на просторах нета я не встреча, может кому пригодиться, надеюсь автор будет не в обиде.

          Знакомство

Вот это как говорили бы на Руси
Уютная чудо светлица
Где нам всем сейчас приятно находиться
Дизайнеры могут по праву гордиться
Тем местом, где все мы друзья собрались

А это свидетель(             ) он парень толковый
Не страшен ему даже змей трехголовый
Но все же давайте ему мы поможем
Змеюку зеленого уничтожим
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались

А это свидетельница(                    )чаровница
Со свидетелем в паре сегодня резвится
Который готов отличиться
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались

А это жених(                   ) молодец светлолицый
Который сегодня решил пожениться
Устал он в душе без любимой томиться
Свидетели ему помогли обручиться
Помогут и нам от счастья здесь позабыться
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались

А это невестушка (                  )чудо девица
Ну, как было (                  ) в нее не влюбиться
Свидетели орел и орлица
Которые им не дадут разводиться
А нынче всем нам помогут  веселиться
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались

А это родители(                             ) как говориться          
Те , что на свет помогали родиться    
Сему молодцу и молодице, которые тут же успели  влюбиться
Которым помогут жениться
(                     ) красавец  (                          ) девица
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались

А это все гости
На свадьбу пришли, песни петь, веселиться
С родителями, что должны породниться
 Молодожены , что будут жениться
Свидетели , что помогут резвиться
И с тамадой, что поможет напиться, 
В том месте, где все мы друзья собрались!

После слов ведущего: " в том месте", гости вместе отвечают "где все мы друзья собрались!"

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка "Тамадульки  - высший класс!"

Мы мечту осуществили!
И к Светлане прикатили!
"Не слабо" для всех, для нас,
"Тамадульки  - высший класс!"
#u2e1c3394dbs#
Ум, профессионализм,
Глаз горящих магнетизм!
Знаний, опыта  запас
"Тамадульки  - высший класс!"


Красота, талант, респект!
Пусть сопутствует успех!
Лучшие слова для Вас!
"Тамадульки  - высший класс!"



Встреча добрая у нас.
"Тамадульки  - высший класс!"
И твердим сейчас одно:
Нам собраться: "Не слабо!"

(Кричалка была написана к слёту - форуму ведущих, в принципе её можно переделать и для юбилея.)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Чтоб активизировать большую часть гостей,обращаюсь к цвету их одежды.
-Прошу выйти в центр зала гостей,в чьей одежде преобладает КРАСНЫЙ цвет(пока гости идут,комментирую-это самые активные и доброжелательные гости...) Проверим вашу активность:громко крикнем юбиляру(молодоженам) "Поздравляем"!А теперь подарим ему совместный подарок(из мешочка,шкатулки и т.д гости достают задание:станцевать ламбаду,изобразить скульптуру,спеть песню,показать сказку и т.д...)Таким образом приглашаю несколько команд гостей.После каждого творческого выступления-фото с юбиляром(молодоженами).

----------


## Перина Анна

*Кричалка " Наша ( имя  именинницы) - высший класс!"*

Ведущ обращается к гостям:

Вы  мечту осуществили?  ( гости  - да!)
 В гости к    (имя)  прикатили?  (да!)
"Не слабо" для всех, для вас?  (нет!)
Гости: "Наша  (имя)  -  - высший класс!"


Ум, профессионализм,
Глаз горящих магнетизм!
Знаний, опыта запас
Гости: "Наша  (имя)  -  - высший класс!"


Красота, талант, респект!
Пусть сопутствует успех!
Лучшие слова для Вас!
"Наша  (имя)  -  - высший класс!"



Встреча добрая у Вас.
"Наша  (имя)  -  - высший класс!"
И твердим сейчас одно:
Наливай в бокал вино!

----------


## Перина Анна

Туфельки счастья. (авторск)  (На поднос  ставятся 2 хрустальные туфельки, в которые  помещаются пару глотков шампанского )


Ваши сердца стучат в унисон.
Ваша любовь – словно сказочный сон.
Блеск ваших глаз, как целебный родник,
Пусть  яркий  свет отражается в них.
В туфельках этих играет, искрится
Вашей любви дорогое вино.
Пусть птица счастья -  добрая птица
Вашу семью возьмёт под крыло!

Дорогие  (имя невесты) и ( имя жениха) !
Бережно  возьмите туфельки в правую руку, загляните друг другу в глаза,загадайте самое заветное желание и  угостите друг друга самым вкусным вином вашей любви!

 Медлячок в тему  "Загадай желание", кому нужен скину.

----------


## Перина Анна

Можно и как тост использовать.

Ваши сердца стучат в унисон.
Ваша любовь – словно сказочный сон.
Блеск ваших глаз, как целебный родник,
Пусть  яркий  свет отражается в них.
В ваших бокалах играет, искрится
Сладкой  любви дорогое вино.
Пусть птица счастья -  добрая птица
Вашу семью возьмёт под крыло!

----------


## Перина Анна

Поцелуй на мосту любви.   ( Сама идея не моя, сочинила текстовку под неё. Проходит просто божественно. Пробуйте!)

В народе часто говорят,
Что есть свадебный обряд:
Чтоб молодым поцеловаться, 
Нужно на мосту  любви встречаться.

 С Вами мы построим мост
Будет крепок он  и прост.
Поможем встрече молодых,
Чтоб было  «сладко» в жизни их?


Есть у жениха два друга?
Вы - опора и подпруга! 
Садитесь на разные стулья ,друзья,
Без Вас сегодня просто нельзя. 

(садите двух друзей на стулья с разных сторон, см. фото)

Торопятся к нам свидетели,
Молодой семьи благодетели! (свидетели выходят, присаживаются на парней, которые сидят на стульях)

Два активных парня 
К нам выйдут не случайно. (выход парней )

Две подружки к нам бегут.
Они нужны нам там и тут ( разводите в разные стороны)

Где тут гости жениха?
Вам на мост идти пора! (несколько человек)

У невесты гости есть? 
Просим, Вас, на мост присесть. (несколько человек)


Не хватает нам длины!
Где тут сила всей страны?
Эй, девчата (ребята) бросьте стол,
это вы же -сильный пол! (Несколько человек)

Вот осталось место,
Для жениха с невестой.
В сей обряд Вас посвящаем
На мост любви Вас приглашаем! (Выход молодых)

Выход наших молодых, 
Аплодируем в честь них. (аплодисменты гостей)

Горько дружно прокричим,
Горько , горько молодым. (целуются)

На мосту не нужно спать, можно дальше танцевать.

----------


## optimistka17

> Медлячок в тему "Загадай желание", кому нужен скину.


 С удовольствием прийму такой подарок.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Поцелуй на мосту любви.   ( Сама идея не моя, сочинила текстовку под неё. Проходит просто божественно. Пробуйте!)
> 
> В народе часто говорят,
> Что есть свадебный обряд:
> Чтоб молодым поцеловаться, 
> Нужно на мосту  любви встречаться.
> 
>  С Вами мы построим мост
> Будет крепок он  и прост.
> ...


Анют ну ты просто молодца!!!!! :flower:  Спасибо тебе за такие красивые стихи!

----------


## Перина Анна

Я не знаю, как разместить фото "Мостика любви", чтобы было наглядно. Подскажите.

----------


## Ильич

Подсказываю
Вверху на текстом, что мы пишем в быстром ответе , там где буковки, есть такой разноцветный прямоугольничек. Кликни по нему, загрузи фотку, а в сообщение помести ссылку на фотку. И когда отошлешь быстрый ответ, появится фотка.
есть и другие способы , они описаны здесь

----------


## Семибратовец

Друзья хочу поделиться фрагментами проведенным мною свадебного юбилея "ЖЕМЧУЖНАЯ СВАДЬБА".

                    ( в зал входят супруги юбиляры )

                     Вот и наши милые супруги
                     Так встречайте их друзья
                     Бурными аплодисментами
                     Ведь без этого нам никак нельзя!

                     Дорогие Виктор Александрович и Евгения Анатольевна  
                     Вот и праздник ваш  начинается
                     Жемчужная свадьба в дорогу пускается
                     Вам сегодня поклон                 
                     Вам сегодня почет
                     Вас сегодня много радости ждет!

     Сегодня  вы вновь - молодожены! Возьмитесь за руки и под звуки свадебного марша занимайте самое почетное место за нашим праздничным столом.
        А теперь вы гости званные, и желанные милости просим вас за праздничный стол, на пироги, ватрушки, на пиво в кружках, на пир честной на веселье горой!

                   Речами я не буду вас томить
                   Предлагаю всем налить
                   Закуску вкусную набрать
                   И с не терпеньем тоста ждать

                   Все готовы, так начнем
                   А сказать нам есть о чем!
                   Здесь большой сегодня праздник
                   И любовь всему виной
                   Два прекрасных человека
                   30 лет как стали мужем и женой
                   И вновь звучат для них овации
                   Мы начинаем нашу презентацию!


Какой торжественный момент
И наша пара – просто загляденье
Мы пьем за них, сомнений нет
Пусть будет ярким то мгновенье
И пусть здесь зазвенят бокалы
Как будто колокола,
Сойдясь хрустальными боками
Над белой скатертью стола
Наперекор усталым будням
Взорвется искрами восторг
Когда шампанское, как в бубен
Ударит пробкой в потолок
Добра, добра, любви и света
Желают губы и сердца
Так выпьем же друзья, за это
Все стоя дружно до конца!
А сначала не зевая,
Трижды крикнем – поздравляем!
И не забудьте « Горько!» прокричать

      Дорогие  друзья, напомните какая у нас сегодня свадьба? Правильно жемчужная! Согласно обычаю, который передается из поколения в поколение, супруг должен одеть в этот день жене ниточку жемчужных бус как символ благодарности за любовь и терпение.

 Уважаемый Виктор Александрович 
 Эту традицию не будем нарушать
 Вручить подарок наступил момент
 Как самый ваш весомый комплимент

Перламутровый жемчуг –                   Пусть вас радует все 
Ведь это же чудо                                  Рядом пусть будут дети
Создавала природа не год и не два    Пусть рождаются внуки 
И в ракушке простой                           Природа мудра 
На дне океана                                       Счастья вам на огромной планете
Из песчинок простых                           Мира, удач и добра!  
Собирались года 


     Друзья, ничто так не сближает нас сегодня, как расстояние между тостами. Я в очередной раз предлагаю наполнить бокалы, можно вином ведь в вине мудрость, коньяком, ведь в коньяке крепость, водкой, ведь в ней веселье и только в воде микробы. ( гости наполняют бокалы )     

     Сейчас в моде переаттестация. Вот и сегодня на нашем вечере переатестоваются  супруги Евгения и Виктор Гузаевы и мне хочется задать им несколько вопросов.


- вопрос к супругу: где и как, вы познакомились со своей будущей супругой?
- на какие поступки вам приходилось идти, чтобы добиться ее расположения?
 -за что ты полюбил свою жену?
- какая лучшая черта в ее характере?
- вопрос к супруге: за что ты полюбила мужа?
- что ты подумала о муже в день вашей первой встречи?
- наиболее значимые моменты, вашей совместной супружеской жизни?
- признаешь ли ты, что с «милым рай в шалаше»?
- вопрос к супругу: любите ли вы свою супругу так же горячо и предано, как 30 лет назад?
-вопрос к супруге: любите ли вы своего супруга так же горячо и предано, как 30 лет назад?
- вопрос к гостям нашего вечера вы не находите, что наши супруги все также привлекательны и обворожительны и также влюблены друг в друга?

Дорогие супруги, вы успешно прошли переаттестацию и поэтому дорогие, я предлагаю поднять бокалы за чувства, что нам волнуют кровь, давайте выпьем за ……..!

За любовь все гости пьют до дна, желая нашим супругам ручейков тепла, рек радости, озер блаженства, море счастья и океана любви! И пусть этого всего будет столько, сколько крикнут вам слово «Горько!»

Ну а теперь дорогие супруги 
 Мы начинаем представление
Подарков свадебных вручение
Гостей любезных поздравленья
Друзей и старших наставленья.
Сюда пришли к вам близкие, родные
Поздравить вас, вручить дары
И пожелать счастливой вам судьбы

Но прежде чем дарить дары
Давайте мы представимся
Чтоб каждый гость, сидящий  здесь
Для всех нам здесь понравился!

(представление гостей)

Что ж друзья  пора настала 
Поздравлять нам юбиляров
В этот вечер прекрасный собрались
Говорить по праву комплименты
И слова достойные нашлись
Мы певцы сегодня и поэты
И чтоб не брать на себя греха
Предоставлю слово гостям из далека

( поздравление гостей )

Друзья! Вот смотрю на вас и думаю
Зачем же мы собрались?
Хотя возможно собрались?
Да мы ж на свадьбе оказались
Так пей вино и веселись  

За сказанное, мы пьем сейчас до дна
А нашим супругам троекратное «Ура!»


Дорогие супруги!
Чтоб горя и печали
В дальнейшей жизни вам не знать
Приглашаем вас сегодня
Танец счастья станцевать
Для нас в сей юбилей
Нежнее пары нет
Прекрасен был бы  в танце
Ваш дуэт

( супруги танцуют вальс)

                                                      2 стол

Ни одно мало-мальски серьезное, праздничное и торжественное событие, а тем более такое, как День свадьбы не обходится без салюта. А произведет его сейчас тот, кто угадает загадку:

Если бегут потоки,
Брызнут с березы соки
Слаще любого вина, значит пришла……..

Нет, не весна, как многие здесь кричали,  а пришла свадьба супругов  которое мы продолжим праздничным фейерверком, но для этого мне понадобятся пять помощников. 
                 ( конкурс с шарами )

Свадебные загадки

Пляшет и поет, разнаряженный народ
Ходят стены ходуном, 
Весь трещит от плясок дом
Пир идет на всю усадьбу
Что же здесь справляют....

Здесь ее прекрасней нет
Скажет нам весь белый свет
Хороша, стройна, красива
Улыбается на диво
Любит песни, любит танцы
И конечно любит ласку
Так скажите, кто она
Это Витина…..

Что за мачо, просто ах
Видно сила есть в плечах
Он высок, умен, красив
На характер не спесив
Любит он лопатою махать
Боронить, строгать, пахать
Только засмущался уж
Это будет Женин……

Женя с Витей друг на друга засмотрелись
И нам тонко намекают
Что так долго засиделись
Им нельзя скучать нисколько
Так давайте крикнем «горько!» 

    Какое соцветие гостей присутствует на вашем вечере, каждый из них готов выразить свои чувства признательности и любви к вам дорогие супруги и прежде чем мы продолжим наши поздравления предлагаю выразить эти чувства на полотне бумаги в виде портретов наших юбиляров.

             (конкурс портретов)

Ай да чудо мастера
В Третьяковку вам пора
Рисовали от души
Как портреты хороши
Уважаемые супруги
Вы портреты заберите
И на стенку прикрепите
Будите смотреть на них
Вспоминать друзей своих.

Дорогие супруги
Я вижу у вас хорошее настроение
Мы продолжаем наши поздравления
И чтоб не нарушать канонов
Родным и близким дадим мы слово

(поздравление родственников)


А теперь я приглашаю поздравить тех, кому они отдали всю свою душу и сердце, свои волнения и тревоги, свою бесконечную родительскую любовь,- их детей.

                              ( поздравление детей)

Пусть счастье этот дом не покидает
Пусть будут здесь улыбки, внуков смех
Пусть дети собираются почаще
И в жизни вам сопутствует успех!

Я предлагаю поднять бокалы за детей и их родителей

А теперь маленький экзамен для наших супругов. Вы еще наверно с трепетом вспоминаете то время : первые годы ваших детей, первое восприятие мира. Их порой очень трудно было понять о чем говорили ваши дети. Давайте попробуем определить, о чем говорили ваши дети в конкурсе «устами младенца»

1 раунд
-это колдун с хвостом
- постоянно ходит по ночам
- это тот, кто все время сидит дома 

2 раунд
- большой мускулистый дядька
- есть такой еще металл
-а бывает, что в нем кипятят воду

3 раунд
- есть в часах
- бывает в чае
- больше всего в сахаре

4 раунд
- в одной из песни поется с ним веселей дорога, а если их много еще      
  веселее
- часто приходят по праздникам и как все запоют
- лучше иметь 100, чем деньги

Конечно это друзья, ни один человек не может прожить без друзей. До вашей свадьбы у вас были свои друзья, у вас Виктор Александрович одни, у вас Евгения Анатольевна – другие. Теперь, когда вы семья, у вас друзья общие, а значит, у каждого из вас вдвое больше друзей! 
                             (поздравление друзей )


Дерево крепко корнями, а человек друзьями, я предлагаю поднять бокалы за друзей, которые пришли не только поздравить супругов, но и напомнить им о том, что мы есть, мы рядом и всегда готовы помочь в любую трудную минуту.

Дорогие друзья я предлагаю вам конкурс, хорошо ли вы знаете супружеские даты, через, которые прошли наши юбиляры за годы совместной жизни и так:
1 год-  ситцевая                 25 лет - серебряная
5   лет-  деревянная           30 лет -  жемчужная
10 лет- розовая
15 лет- стеклянная
20 лет- фарфоровая

Молодцы!
А у меня пожелание к нашим супругам.
Пусть дальнейшие пятилетки подряд
В семье у вас будет равноправие и лад!
Это пожелание вовсе не пустяк.
Гости, крикнем дружно: « да будет в жизни так!»

А теперь за шумным нашим за столом
Как светоч дружбы, доброты
Зажжете вы сейчас вдвоем
Свечу надежды и мечты
Так пусть же этот яркий свет
Вам светит в жизни до конца
Чтоб бесконечно, много лет
Сплетались ваши два кольца!

                                           3 стол
   Дорогие друзья, за нашим праздничным столом разыгрывается новая модель сотового телефона, эта удивительно шикарная вещь может достаться тому, кто первый дозвониться до одного из супругов и поздравит лично, а можно и налично. И так вы готовы, так начнем!	

 Наш вечер дальше продолжается
Вот за этим праздничным столом
И веселье вовсе не кончается
За супругов Гузаевых!
Мы сегодня пьем
Гости рюмки поднимайте
Все до капли выпивайте
Лишь друзья проверти только
Не совсем вино ли «горько!»

А наших супругов ждет еще один экзамен, и для начала я предлагаю нашей супруге станцевать для супруга, ему я вручаю этот инструмент ( дудка), он наигрывает вам мелодию известная только ему, а вы кружитесь в ритме музыке, задание понятно?

          Дорогие гости, а у вас не сложилось впечатление, что вот так на протяжение 30 лет Женя под Витину дудку плясала. 
          Конечно, это была шутка ведь все эти годы, все дела вы делали сообща, и мы в этом сейчас убедимся, вот вам мешок в нем находится различная утварь начиная с кастрюль и заканчивая гаечными ключами. И так ваша задача наощуп вы называете предмет и  достаете, но есть одно но….. Вы Виктор Александрович достаете кастрюли и.т.п. а вы Евгения Анатольевна  точности наоборот ключи, отвертки и.т.п.
                       ( конкурс с мешком )
Вы хорошо справились с заданием, и как говорится в одной из песен:

Муж с женой- подобно луку,          Хоть она его сгибает
Луку с тонкой тетивою!	    А сама с ним неразлучна
Хоть она его и тянет,                       Порознь- оба бесполезны!
Но сама ему послушна

Так выпьем друзья за гармоничный семейный союз.
  А теперь дорогие гости и для вас конкурс, для всех семейных пар, давайте вспомним, что говорили наши деды и прадеды о семье. Я буду говорить начало пословицы, а вы продолжаете, тем самым определим лучшую семейную пару сегодняшнего вечера из числа гостей, победителям сюрприз!

- муж и жена- ( одна сатана )
- муж без жены что,- (гусь без воды )
- жена не крепость- ( силой не  возьмешь  )
- муж не лапоть- ( с ноги не сбросишь)
- нет лучше друга- ( чем верная супруга )
- муж без жены- (что гусь без воды )
- первое богатство-здоровье, а второе- ( жена )
- чем умнее жена, тем сильнее ( семья )
- дом вести- ( не лапти плести)
- хороший наряд на свадьбу, а любовь- ( на всю жизнь )

     И так дорогие друзья, посчитайте свои жетоны, у нас определились пары финалистов на лучшую пару сегодняшнего вечера, победители определяются из трех конкурсов.

1 конкурс- участвует  супруг, в крепких объятиях раздавить два шара
2 конкурс- участвует супруга, любви все возрасты покорны ( шарики )
3 конкурс- участвуют оба супруга, на самую горячую любовь ( лед )  
4 конкурс на всякий случай ( цепь любви ) или ( конкурс сердец )


Дорогие друзья, я вновь предлагаю наполнить бокалы и поднять его за все семейные пары, что присутствуют на нашем вечере. За то тепло, что вы дарите нашим супругам, тем самым прибавляя тепла в вашем очаге.

Пусть так и будет дальше, а чтобы пожелания сбылись, мне хочется напомнить вам два старинных совета

Первый дошел от знаменитого Пифагора «Досточтимая супруга! Если желаешь, чтобы свободное время муж проводил дома, постарайся, чтобы нигде не находил он столько приятностей, удовольствия и нежности, как рядом с тобой».

Второе оставил на память мужчинам Игорь Северянин.

Всех женщин все равно не перелюбишь
Всего вина не выпьешь все равно 
Неосторожностью любовь погубишь.
Коль жизнь одна – и счастье лишь одно.

Будьте все счастливы, совет вам и любовь и многая, многая лета!

Закончить вечер чашей пожеланий.

 Вместе быть - какое счастье,
 Всё понять и всё простить.
 И в погоду, и в ненастье
 Одинаково любить.
 От ударов не сгибаться,
 Пессимистами не стать,
 Молодыми оставаться,
 Если будет шестьдесят.
 И пусть праздничным узором
 Будет жизнь ваша сверкать.
Нам же остаётся хором
Только "Горько!" вам сказать!

----------


## Ильич

*Семибратовец*,
 Ты что серьёзно отак все стихами? Наизусть? Респект!
А поглядеть это можно? На видео. 
Я так не умею.

----------


## skomorox

> (садите двух друзей на стулья с разных сторон, см. фото)


 а где же фото?  :Vah: Я никогда такое не делала, может попробовать???:rolleyes:

----------


## Семибратовец

> *Семибратовец*,
>  Ты что серьёзно отак все стихами? Наизусть? Респект!
> А поглядеть это можно? На видео. 
> Я так не умею.


Не знаю, кому как об этом уже не раз писали, а я люблю стихами и прозу не забываю, и с памятью моей нормалек уважаемый Ильич! :Ok:

----------


## Перина Анна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1211963.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Перина Анна

Спасибо, Ильич,  :Ok: кажется  получилось с фоткой. Вот и он "Мостик любви!"

----------


## Ильич

Прям какая то всеобщаая любовь.. :biggrin:у Масяни и Джази подрайвовее мостик будет,я его и стротить не решаюсь:eek:

----------


## Ильич

> Не знаю, кому как об этом уже не раз писали, а я люблю стихами и прозу не забываю, и с памятью моей нормалек уважаемый Ильич!


Маладэц! А я отсебятину порю.... не в рифму!

----------


## Lusi75

[QUOTE=Перина Анна;2731354]Поцелуй на мосту любви.   ( Сама идея не моя, сочинила текстовку под неё. Проходит просто божественно. Пробуйте!)

В народе часто говорят,
Что есть свадебный обряд:
Чтоб молодым поцеловаться, 
Нужно на мосту  любви встречаться.

 С Вами мы построим мост
Будет крепок он  и прост.
Поможем встрече молодых,
Чтоб было  «сладко» в жизни их?


Есть у жениха два друга?
Вы - опора и подпруга! 
Садитесь на разные стулья ,друзья,
Без Вас сегодня просто нельзя. 

(садите двух друзей на стулья с разных сторон, см. фото)

Торопятся к нам свидетели,
Молодой семьи благодетели! (свидетели выходят, присаживаются на парней, которые сидят на стульях)

Два активных парня 
К нам выйдут не случайно. (выход парней )

Две подружки к нам бегут.
Они нужны нам там и тут ( разводите в разные стороны)

Где тут гости жениха?
Вам на мост идти пора! (несколько человек)

У невесты гости есть? 
Просим, Вас, на мост присесть. (несколько человек)


Не хватает нам длины!
Где тут сила всей страны?
Эй, девчата (ребята) бросьте стол,
это вы же -сильный пол! (Несколько человек)

Вот осталось место,
Для жениха с невестой.
В сей обряд Вас посвящаем
На мост любви Вас приглашаем! (Выход молодых)

Выход наших молодых, 
Аплодируем в честь них. (аплодисменты гостей)

Горько дружно прокричим,
Горько , горько молодым. (целуются)

На мосту не нужно спать, можно дальше танцевать.[/QUO


Очень хорошие стихи к конкурсу, да и фото супер, а вот подскажите как определить растояние, чтобы всем гостям места хватило и жених с невестой именно в центре встретились?

----------


## lara011

> Вот и он "Мостик любви!"


Как эротично :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

А когда поднимаются-мостик не падает?  Что-то боязно...:rolleyes:

----------


## snezanabaid

> а вот подскажите как определить растояние, чтобы всем гостям места хватило и жених с невестой именно в центре встретились?


Я провожу очень часто, расстояние на глаз прикидывается и без стихотворной подводки, просто задание проговариваем так ,что надо построить мост любви и объясняем ,что мол в серединке нужно оставить место для ж. и н.



> А когда поднимаются-мостик не падает? Что-то боязно...


Не падает, они же по очереди поднимаются ,азартно и весело всегда проходит ,я еще часто говорю что садимся последовательно-мальчик-девочка))))

----------


## лека

> А когда поднимаются-мостик не падает? Что-то боязно


Люд я поняла это по принципу скользкой скамейки http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=2088

----------


## Перина Анна

Девчата - мостик работает хорошо. Ни кто ещё не упал. Всегда в конце прошу поаплодировать гостей на мостике,  пару - тройку секунд. И подводку текстовую говорю чётко, не затягиваю. РАССТОЯНИЕ - НА ГЛАЗ!

----------


## DGмарина

всех с праздником !!!!!




В ДЕТСТВЕ ДУМАЛИ, ЧТО:

- шоколадки растут на деревьях;

- когда я засыпаю, куклы оживают;

- если у кота отрезать усы, он умрёт;

- водитель крутит руль туда-сюда, чтоб машина ехала;

- пауков нельзя убивать, потому что они письма приносят;

- если наступить на трещину на асфальте, случится несчастье;

- если хоть несколько секунд смотреть на сварку, ослепнешь;

- нельзя через лежащего человека переступать, расти не будет;

- в песне поют "птица счастья завтрашнего дня, прилетела с крыльями
свинья")));

- большие комары - малярийные;

- под кроватью сидит баба Яга, поэтому нужно запрыгивать с разбегу, чтоб за
ногу не поймала.

ВСПОМНИТЬ ДЕТСТВО - ЭТО ПРЕКРАСНО!!!

----------


## AleXXL Che

Детские заблуждения:
Я думал что Оптика это неправильно написанная Аптека
Еще думал - люди учат английский - а зачем? Выучишь алфавит английский и все сможешь переводить без проблем! 
А я думал, что воробьи - это маленькие голуби. И удивлялся, когда видел воробьев одних - думал, наверное они гуляют так...
В детском саду бесила девочка, рисовавшая корабли с колёсами на длиииинных ногах. Типа чтобы до дна доставали.
А ещё верили, что японцы в бытовую электронику (магнитофоны, приёмники) встраивают самоуничтожители, которые поджигают аппарат, если его разобрать. 
А еще были разговоры про красную фотопленку, которой снимают обычных людей, а когда проявляют там все голые. И что даже у старшклассников были они (пленки) и они фотографировали своих однокласниц, а фотографии потом даже кто-то видел.
А ещё у нас считалось, что если собрать килограмм сушёных комаров, то за них в аптеке дадут тысячу рублей (это ещё в брежневских деньгах). Неоднократно мы пытались собрать нужное количество, но на нескольких десятках этих тварей терпение иссякало...
Мне сказали, что в аптеку (?) за деньги принимают литровую банку сигаретного пепла, что вроде за 3 рубля за банку, слава богу, от это го занятия меня уберегла моя природная лень.
Я думал, что если заткнуть уши и говорить вслух, то никто не слышит, что я говорю и очень удивлялся, что ночью мать говорила, чтобы я прекратил болтать.
А я думал, что когда вырасту обязательно придется воевать с фашистами.
ВСЕХ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! ЛЮБИТЕ ДЕТЕЙ, ХОТЯ БЫ СВОИХ!:biggrin:

----------


## nanewich

*AleXXL Che*,
 Все мы из СССР и думали одинаково.

----------


## irka76

Поцелуй на мосту любви. 
Это просто чудо!
И фото замечательное. Очень весело смотрится

----------


## MarinaPotkina

мост-это здорово!Обязательно буду пробовать Спасибо за идею!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Все давно знают идею встречи молодых с рушниками.Один из моих вариантов.ВСТРЕЧА МОЛОДЫХ С РУШНИКАМИ.- начало так же строю гостей.Живой коридор.РАЗДАЮ РУШНИКИ -штук 8...Гости их держат. Начало говорю так же о том, что когда молодые войдут в зал- кричим ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! и аплодируем.Тем, кто держит рушник-хлопать не нужно, остальных же попрошу рук не жалеть и аплодировать дружно! а теперь остаётся пара минуток с трепетом и волненьем дожидаться молодых......Включается Марш Мендельсона...Я- А сейчас встречаем их: Дорогих и Молодых....(пауза)здесь под ручку заходят свидетели. Пётр и Юлия-СЕГОДНЯ В РОЛИ ПОЧЁТНЫХ СВИДЕТЕЛЕЙ!!! улыбаются и машут гостям рукой.ГОСТИ то думают что должны зайти жених и невеста, прикольно так получается, Свидетели машут рукой, а гости кричат-ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ...вот неожидали...Свидетели встают по бокам живого коридора, чтобы не мешаться. ВНИМАНИЕ!!! готовность №1-ликуем и радуемся, потому что в зал заходят: ( под отбивку свадеб.цветы)Андрей и Наталья!!! Сегодня в роли Жениха и Невесты!!! ( гости скандируют Поздравл.и аплодируют, свистят)Молодые останавливаются около рушников.Я-Мы рады приветствовать вас молодые ,Светящимся взглядом, улыбкой простой! Ведь здесь начинается путь ваш семейный, Любви бесконечной и очень большой !!!Уважаемые Жених и Невеста! В давние времена, существовал красивый древнерусский обряд, когда молодые проходили под рушниками.Это было своеобразной защитой, оберегом от всего негативного.Пройдя этот обряд молодые оказывались под покровительством Светлых сил !!!Поэтому предлагаю вам пройти этот обряд, обрести защиту.Возьмитесь крепко за руки, и когда будете проходить под рушниками, ЗАГАДАЙТЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ: одно на двоих! И оно у вас обязательно сбудется!!! Это я вам обещаю !!! В ДОБРЫЙ ПУТЬ !!! гости волнообразно поднимают рушники вВерх, а молодые проходят, под дивные фанфары.Остальные гости аплодируют.КАРАВАЙ: Здесь вас родители встречают, преподносят Хлеб и Соль,От души благословляют-ведь волнительна их роль.Дорогие родители вам слово.(говорят)Андрей и Наталья!!! отломите по кусочку хлеба, и посолите друг другу! А теперь съешьте свой солёный кусочек, да запомните: Насолишь своей половинке, считай себе настроение испортил..Поэтому здесь и сейчас вы в последний раз насолили друг другу.Запейте хлеб родниковой водой, для того, чтобы ваши отношения всю жизнь были чистыми и прозрачными как вода !!!(родители подают бокалы с водой)Теперь молодые и свидетели проходят на свои почётные места!

----------


## Маргоshа

Здравстуйте.
А вот такую сказку я рассказываю на юбилеях:

1. А сейчас я расскажу Вам сказку.
Не в некотором царстве, а в нашем государстве,
В городе........              в 19 …… году
Родилась маленькая девочка,
Родители её назвали Таней,
Спокойной быть повелевали.
Ну что ж, наверно, так оно и было, 
Ведь и терпенье есть в тебе и силы.
Настало время, Танюшка подрастала, пришло ей время идти учиться.  И 10 лет своей жизни она подарила школе №.....      
города ........                                  . Её первой учительницей была .......
                                     . Это она научила маленькую девочку написать своё первое слово «МАМА».
Прошли годы, Таня с блеском поступила в .........

Она всегда была душой любой компании, девчонки бежали к ней за советом, а парни тайно вздыхали при встрече.
Но Татьяна ни на кого из молодых людей не обращала внимания, она ждала своего принца.
И он пришел к ней ............(дата)
и сразу же покорил её сердце.
В ясный весенний день 20 апреля молодые люди поженились и по сей день живут в любви и согласии.
Они подарили миру замечательных детей – 
красивого, умного, сильного сына Сергея 
и очаровательную, нежную, хрупкую дочь Инну.

...... (тут ещё какие-либо события описываем)


Вот такая получилась сказка. У каждого из нас есть своя сказка, а иногда мы сами сочиняем сказки для себя и охотно рассказываем их другим.
Так давайте поднимем бокалы за то, чтобы у нашей Татьяны Ивановны было счастливое и удачное продолжение этой сказки!


2. Я хочу зачитать Вам стих, который один человек хотел посвятить нашей именнице. Но он очень стесняется, и поэтому поручил это важное дело мне.

Боевая подруга, дорогая жена,
Ты цветением яблонь в мою жизнь вошла.
Из мечты, сна видений, и юности грёз,
Я желанной супругой с собою увёз.
       Хоть ложились на плечи  не по силам дела, 
       Не сошла с пьедестала красоты и ума
       Да, с такою, как ты, моя служба легка,
       Мне с тобою поверь, и война не страшна.
Пусть же наше согласье и дальше растёт,
И упреков цунами очаг не зальёт.
Пусть фантазий реальность осязать будешь ты,
Твою жизнь украшают комплименты судьбы!
      Пусть порадуют дети, и внуки и я,
      Пусть завянут цветы горьких дней для тебя.
      И пусть будут давать на сто лет тебе меньше,
      Любимой жене, самой лучшей из женщин!
      Чья нежность руки до сих пор дорога, 
      Вдохновенно семью созидала она!


Предоставляем слово человеку, который ради тебя готов на всё, который любит тебя беззаветно потому, что ты самая лучшая, самая красивая, самая добрая, ласковая, нежная, преданная. Он любит тебя все эти годы  просто за то, что ты есть у него. (слово мужу).

----------


## orhideya

Всем  приветик!  Я  на   свадьбе провожу для   свидетелей   клятву   проходит   весело, задорно   всем   нравиться. .Мои   слова  такие. А  теперь   попрошу   встать  и  представиться  свидетелей. Они   встают  представляются. Я  им   все   что  от   вас  требуется  это  громко,  понятно,  четко  говорить   слово   клянемся. Давайте  попробуем  они  говорят   вместе Клянемся! После  этого   я  зачитываю.
1. Идти   по  жизни  рядом   с   молодыми, быть   верными  друзьями в  радости   и  горе 
Свидетели  клянемся!
2. Заниматься   с   молодыми   всеми   видами   спорта, а  по   выходным делать   загородные  прогулки  на  тройке   с  бубенцами.
Свидетели   Клянемся!
3. Выгуливать   молодых  на   свежем   воздухе,  однако  при  этом    заглянуть   в  один  из  киосков  и   угостить   их  деликатесами  за   ваш   счет
Свидетели  Клянемся.
4. Посещать театры,  кинотеатры, концерты,   сауны,  рестораны  за   ваш   счет.
Свидетели  Клянемся.
5.Сопровождать   молодых  на   курорты  дальнего и  ближнего  зарубежья  за   ваш   счет.
6.Открыть   в  государственном   банке   счет  на   имя   молодых. И   ежемесячно   перечислять  10 процентов,  от   своей   степендии,  заработной  плате   и   иных   видов   доходов.
7.  Быть   почетными   свидетелями   и  помочь  нашим   молодым   воспитать    5 –рых  детей.
А  теперь    попрошу   вас  взять   свои  бокальчики   выйдите   к  нам   сюда. Попросим   вас   выпить   на  барденшафт   и  скрипите   свою   клятву    горячем   поцелуем. Аплодисменты   молодым   свидетелям.  Обычно      свидетели   целуются    в   щечку. И  потом   поднимаем  тост   за  тех   людей   которые   сегодня  несли  такую   ответственность,  но   при  этом   оставались  в  тени  наших   молодых. Пьем  за   молодых   свидетелей. .

----------


## orhideya

На  вынос  торта  на  детском   Дне  рождении   я   использую   эти   строки.
На вынос торта:

Тортик вам, на угощенье,
И для радости общенья.
Ты заветное желанье 
Загадай скорей дружок.
И задуй одним дыханьем
Свечек яркий огонек.
Коль желанье загадал 
Пусть исполнится оно
День рожденье - это чудо.
Не забудь ты про него.

----------


## Lusi75

Я свидетелей представляю так: Говорю что рядом с нашими молодоженами находятся прекрасная пара попросим выйти в центр зала, танцующей походкой под аплод-ты выходят молодые свидетели, предсавтесь -ваше имя, Дорогие свидетели на вас ложиться сегодня большая ответсвенность на  все ли вы готовы ради наших молодожен ?  Конечно они отвечают-ДА , Прошу чтобы оба положили руку на сердце и повторяли за мной(я______на все готов(А) сегодня ради наших молодых) смеються но говорят! Вот мы и проверим сейчас, проверки разные делаю, смотря какая пара попадается , например: исполняют под мои комментарии ( Представте, что вы влюблены др. в др. тихий берег моря , розовый закат  вы смотрите страстным влюбленным взглядом, юноша подхватывает свою возлюбленную и кружит в танце любви.... целуя свою любимую ) иногда подвожу к танцу -испытание прошли достойно наши свидетели, предлагаю тост за молодых свидетелей, (За тех кто преданно и верно хранить клянуться в памяти своей особый праздник , праздник дня рождения....да, праздник дня рождения семьи своих друзей! Мы пьем как вы заметили за молодых свидетелей!):smile:

----------


## Колос Алла

Перед тостом свидетелей говорю: (текст не авторский)
Я предлагаю слово дать свидетелям,
но при условии,если на все мои вопросы они ответят "Да!":
-Вы молодым готовы помогать?....
-Когда попросят,деньги в долг давать?...
-И по возможности о долге забывать?...
-Делить и счастье их,и горе?...
-Детишек их возить на море?...
Ну,что ж,младой семьи вы благодетели!
Ваш тост,о лучшие свидетели!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Перед тостом свидетелей говорю: (текст не авторский)
> Я предлагаю слово дать свидетелям,
> но при условии,если на все мои вопросы они ответят "Да!":
> -Вы молодым готовы помогать?....
> -Когда попросят,деньги в долг давать?...
> -И по возможности о долге забывать?...
> -Делить и счастье их,и горе?...
> -Детишек их возить на море?...
> Ну,что ж,младой семьи вы благодетели!
> Ваш тост,о лучшие свидетели!!!


Извините покритикую...
Вот эти вот вопросы .. они же в лоб. То есть информации мало 
Как бы ожидаемы вопросы предсказуемы ответы. 
А если как то с подначкой, чтоб б и несерьезно и весело и не заставлять произносить Клянусь. Ведь клятва это дело серьезное.
Например... пофантазирую...Погадать на одежде свидетелей 
Рубашка свидетеля какого цвета? Это говорит о том то..
Зеленая  - о том что будет финансово помогать в трудную минуту, 
Белая - скоро сам друга на свадьбу позовет
Фиолетовая - говорит о психологической устойчивости - ему все фиолетово, он всегда придет на помощь в трудную минуту.... 
Гдето так...

----------


## Olgavesna

*Lusi75*,
 Ой вы бы поосторожней с такими миниатюрами...есть всякие приличные и веселые вещи.А на руках кружить и целовать прилюдно не каждая молодая девушка позволит чужому мужчине.Ну не цивильно это.И чет-то не оч весело.Все-таки надо более приемлимые для любого уровня гостей развлекухи подбирать.Наша задача не любой ценой добиться веселья а ненавязчиво и не ставя людей в неудобное положение организовать праздник.Ну это просто совет.

----------


## Natali_T

*Olgavesna*,
 Оль, наверное, она имела ввиду, если свидетели, это влюбленная парочка. В противном случае, действительно, не очень приятно

----------


## Olgavesna

Ну даже если парочка? ни к чему-свадьба то не у них.И вообще зачем эта сценка?тупо проверить что-то и испытать?ЧТО?-непонятно...Подводка к тосту не просматривается...Каждое действие ведущего должно логически что-то завершать или к чему-то подводить аудиторию.А лишь бы провести по типу чем чудней тем интересней-непродуктивный и непрофессиональный подход.ИМХО

----------


## Ильич

> Говорю что рядом с нашими молодоженами находятся прекрасная пара попросим выйти в центр зала, танцующей походкой под аплод-ты выходят молодые свидетели, предсавтесь -ваше имя, Дорогие свидетели на вас ложиться сегодня большая ответсвенность на все ли вы готовы ради наших молодожен ? Конечно они отвечают-ДА , Прошу чтобы оба положили руку на сердце и повторяли за мной(я______на все готов(А) сегодня ради наших молодых) смеються но говорят! Вот мы и проверим сейчас, проверки разные делаю, смотря какая пара попадается , например: исполняют под мои комментарии ( Представте, что вы влюблены др. в др. тихий берег моря , розовый закат вы смотрите страстным влюбленным взглядом, юноша подхватывает свою возлюбленную и кружит в танце любви.... целуя свою любимую ) иногда подвожу к танцу -испытание прошли достойно наши свидетели, предлагаю тост за молодых свидетелей, (За тех кто преданно и верно хранить клянуться в памяти своей особый праздник , праздник дня рождения....да, праздник дня рождения семьи своих друзей! Мы пьем как вы заметили за молодых свидетелей!)


А зачем выводить в центр зала? Люди пьют закусывают а  ты им - хватит есть пить, давай в центр зала ходить... Я в застольях работаю только с  сидящей за столом публикой за первым столом обязательно, за вторым и третьим иногда когонибудь и вызову. Пока народ голоден и трезв не трожь его.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Извините покритик


Согласна с Ильичем и с остальными - не надо так делать: если стихотворный текст заменить на простой русский язык с подколками и смешными моментами, а клятвы свидетелей заменить распределением ИХ обязанностей по отношению к молодой семье, а обязанности распределять при помощи смешных конкурсов, вопросов, тестов ... чего угодно - но! с юмором и неожиданной подставой - получится хорошая, достойная подводка к тосту От свидетелей или За свидетелей. :Ok:

----------


## Маргоshа

Привет!
На юбилеях, свадьбах, корпоративах делаю, так называемые "представления виновника (-ов) торжества о Вас, милые гости".
Т.е. заранее узнаю, какая песня ассоциируется у клиента с тем или другим гостем, делаю нарезки и во время танцпаузы, когда они немного расслабились, провожу. Чаще всего совпадает.
Не путать со шляпой! Здесь бывают не приколы, а по настоящему подходящие (или любимые) песни для гостя.  Напр. муж-любитель БониМ -ему что-нибудь отсюда, сын - целыми днями слушает Куин, -пжл. Сотрудница, гл.бух-ша- просто вылитая Кадышева. Ей тоже сюрприз. И т.д.
Вообще люблю проводить семейные праздники, пафосные (иногда я называю это сходняк) не по мне. Но если такое выпадает, хорошо идет представление гостей таким образом. После первых важных поздравлений, когда начинают поздравлять остальные гости - сотрудники, коллеги и партнеры из др. организаций, я называю имя гостя, пока он встает, отставляет стул (а ведь вы знаете, как значимо они это делают) поправляет свои полы пиджаков и платьев, берет микрофон, в этот момент звучит заставка музыки из к/ф "17 мгновений весны" - именно та, когда Е.Копелян на фоне напечатанных сообщений зачитывает харак-ку. Так же и в этом случае я заранее готовлю фонограмму об этом человеке (или организации), т.е. пример: "Иванов Иван Иванович - начальник транспортного цеха. Смел, умен не по годам, настойчив по выбиванию денег из кассы организации, ......., женат, имеет 2-х детей, отличительная черта - ......."    
И т.д. Данное представление гостей идет на Ура у любых чинов, и у нувориш тоже. Ну, а если делаю это на небольших свадьбах , где гостей человек 30, то здесь можно о каждом рассказать во время вручения подарков.

----------


## darinaros

Есть у меня вариант игры "вопрос-ответ" - все ее знают, это когда любой вопрос соответствует любому ответу на карточках. Я же использую надписи того, что можно подарить человеку и что он может сделать с подарком. Например, подарки: коробка конфет, авторучка, брелок, ваза, картина и т.д., а действия: съем, буду писать письма, прицеплю на ключи, поставлю на полку,повешу на стену и т.д. Вариантов можно придумать множество. Главное, что человек, который берет карточку с подарком обращается к тому, кому он дарит со словами: "Дорогой друг, в этот торжественный день я хочу преподнести тебе...", а тот, кому подарок предназначен должен ответить: "Спасибо большое, с удовольствием принимаю ваш дар и я немедленно его..." Получается та же "Чепуха", но немного под другим соусом.

----------


## Olgavesna

Лен как то старо и скучно.Такая игра только на междусобойчик пойдет для непрофессионала.А если в начале банкета-вообще народ уснет.Динамику надо сразу задавать.И постепенно увеличивать темп праздника.

----------


## DGмарина

выпускной 9 класс
Нам бы жизнь свою, как киноплёнку...
На мотив «Я готов целовать песок»
На фоне презентации: 1 класс, 2-8 классы, 9 класс.

Нам бы жизнь свою, как киноплёнку,
Прокрутить на девять лет назад,
Когда мы, мальчишки и девчонки,
Первый раз явились в первый класс.

Припев:
Какой погожий стоял денёк,
Блики солнца глаза слепили.
По ступенькам мы шли вперёд,
По которым вы все ходили.



Говорят, мы быстро повзрослели,
И вздыхают мамы до зари:
Сдать экзамены мы не успели,
А уже мечтаем о любви.

Припев:
Но наступит ещё денёк,
Мы откроем вновь двери или
По ступенькам пойдём вперёд,
По которым вы все ходили.



Кто-то в школу из нас придёт в десятый,
Ну а кто-то провёл последний год.
Лучше школы вам не найти, ребята,
Это каждый спустя много лет поймёт.

Припев:
Будет память листать года,
Как предметы, что проходили.
По ступенькам придём сюда,
Чтобы вспомнить, какими мы были.

----------


## DGмарина

Сейчас наступает время выпускных балов. Может кому пригодится.

 Песня выпускников ( на мотив песни " Сиреневый туман")
У каждого из нас
Живут воспоминанья,
Как в школу много лет
Ходили каждый день.
Но вот настал тот миг,
Пришла пора прощанья,
Еще один звонок-
И расстаемся мы.
Учитель нам простит
Все шалости и беды,
И то что мы порой
Молчали у доски.
Но, может, впереди
Нас ждут еще победы.
Учитель в нас поверь
И строго не суди.
Друзьям в глаза взгляни
Сегодня на прощанье.
Расстанемся на год,
А может навсегда.
Директор, не спеши
Давать звонок прощальный,
Дай вспомнить еще раз
Все школьные года.

----------


## DGмарина

Учителю химии
( на песню Сиреневый туман")

Сиреневый туман над классом проплывает,
Спиртовочка горит, таинственно дрожа.
Учитель не спешит, учитель понимает,
Что с жизнью можем мы проститься навсегда - 2р

Удачно завершен наш опыт с кислотою,
И облегченно класс вздыхает, трепеща-
Когда же наш звонок, ведь новые задачи
Учитель ставит нам, готовься и решай-2р

Спасибо вам сказать за все мы не забудем,
Хоть ждали мы звонок с надеждою всегда.
Пусть много лет пройдет и мы умнее будем,
Но опыт с кислотой запомним навсегда- 2р.

№ 2
Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает,
Над школою родной- полночная звезда
Учитель не спешит, учитель понимает,
 Что скоро мы уйдем отсюда навсегда!
Еще один звонок- и смолкнет шум урока,
И вспомним мы тогда, как убегали с них.
Как часто под столом искали мы шпаргалки,
И как, просрочив день, сдавали мы долги.
Родные вы мои! Хочу остаться с вами,
Но нам, увы, нельзя- идем в большую жизнь.
Как в море корабли, мы скоро отплываем,
Но встретимся мы вновь на жизненном пути!

----------


## ЛиСС

_




 Сообщение от zum65


А когда поднимаются-мостик не падает?  Что-то боязно...:rolleyes:


_


Провожу много лет целую поцелуйную академию, а поцелуй на мосту - один из этапов. Никто не падал, а драйва - море!  :Ok:

----------


## ЛиСС

На всех мероприятиях люблю проводить целые игровые блоки. Вот один их них.
Каждый мужчина в своей жизни должен построить дом. А мы будем строить замок, у кого выше, тот и победил. 2 команды - 5-7 человек. По одному берут рулончики от туалетной бумаги (самоклейкой оформляю рулончики разноцветные) и выстраивают замок. Следующий этап: вырастить сына или дочь, не будем вдаваться в подробности. А девочка, как любая женщина, любит украшения. Сделаем ей бусы своими руками: на ленту 1,5 -2 метра нанизывают рулончики, также по одному, кто быстрее. Ну, и посадить дерево. Чтобы выбрать место, нужно сбить маленьким мячом своеобразные кегли-рулончики по очереди. Кто больше сбил, тот и победил.

----------


## ЛиСС

[QUOTE=Перина Анна;2725937]Утро невесты. 

_Показать жестами  быстро и чётко те действия,  о которых говорит  ведущая. (Вызываются только мужчины, несколько человек) Все слова  принадлежат ведущей. А в конце все действия одно за другим показываются  под ритмичную музыку. (Уже без слов - только жесты)_

Можно эти стихи разыграть с куклой из поролона (шьётся элементарно). А в роли рук и ног выступают мужчины! :smile:

----------


## darinaros

*Olgavesna*,
 Да я не говорю, что это для начала вечера, эту игру можно использовать для заполнения пауз, когда народ устал и хотят передышки. Ведь на любом празднике наступает момент, когда устаешь танцевать и веселиться и хочется просто спокойного развлечения. Меня это выручает именно в такие моменты.

----------


## Перина Анна

Просто парочка стихов. Для души.

Где она грань реальности?
Где она грань виртуальности?
Как мне её понять?
Как мне тебя обнять?
Всё на изнанку вывернуть,
Как без тебя душе уснуть…?
 Время давно уж за полночь,
Как мне самой себе помочь?
Чувства все перемешаны,
Господи, ну и где же ты?

----------


## Перина Анна

Украду на минутку.  Может быть и на час.
Чтоб увидеть улыбку и блеск твоих глаз.
Жить кусочек с тобой,  для тебя только петь
И  украдкой , как пишешь в ответ мне , смотреть.

Циферблатом   сверкают часы на руке,
Я их знаю как будто, они дороги мне!
Ты тихонько вошёл , скромно так в жизнь мою!
Даже белую майку твою я люблю…

Улыбнёшься – и  ямка твоя на щеке,
Словно , солнечный лучик, играет во мне.
Украду на минутку,  может быть и не раз,
Когда в доме твоём у родных – тихий час.

----------


## Перина Анна

*Для свадьбы. (на мотив хорошего настоения)*


  Свадьба  этом зале всех объединила,

Тосты, поздравленья, пожеланий час!

Чтобы настроенье праздничное было,

Все бокалы дружно, выше поднимают в раз!



*Припев:* "Горько, горько!" без сомненья

Крикнем вместе  мы сейчас!

И хорошее настроение

Не покинет больше нас!



Как цветок волшебный  - хороша невеста!

А какой солидный  парень - наш жених!

Счастья и здоровья, пожелаем вместе

Пусть всё непременнно в жизни  сложится у них!




Пусть рекою льётся к Вам в семью удача,

Радостью сияет каждый новый день!

Народить детишек! Накопить на дачу!

Пусть семью обходят дальше -  зло, ненастья, лень!

----------


## Natali_T

*Перина Анна*,
 Аня, отличная песня-переделка! Спасибо!

----------


## darinaros

*Перина Анна*,
 Вы просто умница, я восхищаюсь вашим талантом. Скажите, а вы для свадьбы можете сочинить песню-переделку на мотив песни "Хмуриться не надо Лада". Мотив простой, многие могли бы ее петь, только вот у меня с написанием стихов туго, мне проще что-то прозой сказать. Думаю, что мою просьбу поддержат многие форумчане.

----------


## Перина Анна

Присказка родственников (коллег)

Как на  (имя юбилярши)  день рождения,
Испекли мы каравай.
Он такой красивый    ( все показывают ;-)
Он такой огромный ( все показывают - руки вверх).
Мы его не принесли (качают головами нет-нет)
Он тяжёлый, не смогли.


Как на (имя....) день рождения
Мы учили танец.
Он такой хороший (делают вращательные движения бёдрами ),
Он такой весёлый( показывают движения твиста).
Вообщем, что там говорить -
Не успели повторить!  (качают головами)

Как на  (имя...) день рождения,
Собирались все друзья (или  - вся родня)!
Вообщем, что там говорить,
Подарки станем мы дарить!!!

----------


## Lusi75

Про свидетелей -я учту все советы, хотелось бы сказать, что это один из вариантов, может и непрофи , но я ведь только учусь, СПАСИБО ЗА КРИТИКУ, она дает возможность увидеть все другими глазами и не повторять ошибок

----------


## Юра111

Доброго времени суток всем!
Когда-то проводил конкурс с карточками, может исбитый, а может кому и понадобится.

 Берутся карточки двух цветов под номерами-для женщин(розовые) и мужчин(синие) с текстами-фразами. К примеру для женщин(розовые)-1.Ваза хрустальная, 2.Машина-Волга, 3.Брошь, 4.Колбаса.5.Мыло.И т…д….А мужчинам другого цвета(синие) с фразами к примеру, но тоже с номерами, чтоб соединить пары-1.Поставлю на стол и буду любоваться.2.Сяду и поеду(можно пошутить, к примеру, сначала нужно её завести.3.Прикреплю на грудь.4.Зажарю и съем.5.Захвачу с собой в баню и т..д… главное чтоб номера карточек(розовые и синие по номерам с фразами красиво сочетались.Желательно со своими комментариями глядя какая публика. Карточки раздаются сразу всем-женщинам своего цвета, мужчинам своего и говоришь билет номер 1-розовый,   выйдите в круг, зачитываешь1.Ваза хрустальная. Дальше, билет номер один синего цвета 1.Поставлю на стол и буду любоваться ( с шутками) и т.. д…Так пары в кругу соединяются и стоят вместе после чего им предлагается медленный танец, можно предложить после того как они в кругу встретились поцеловаться или мужчина возьмёт женщину на руки и немного пронесёт её, короче фантазируйте кто во что горазд. Фраз можно напридумывать под любую компанию в меру своих желаний, но они должны по номерам красиво сочетаться.

----------


## Перина Анна

Знакомство с гостями. (Авторск.)

Называем  населённый пункт,  откудагости приехали.    Гости встают, а другие гости им аплодируют. Всеслова принадлежат ведущей  (ведущему )торжества.

Познакомимся друзья, без гостей ни как нельзя!

Покажись честной народ, кто  в (название города)  живёт!

Ваш город лучший на свете – вам аплодисменты дарим эти!  (называем город)

Из города (название) гости поднимайтесь, и народу в зале мило улыбайтесь!

Милые, хорошие, родные,
Покажитесь кто же вы такие!    (называется  насел.  пункт)

Знаменитый город к нам прибыл точно по часам!  (называем гостей из этого города)

Есть  в России  далеко это дружное село!  В этот день и в этот час – мы встречаем только вас! (называем)

Веселитесь, гости наше, вы сегодня всех тут краше!
В свой бокал вина нальём, за знакомство дружно пьём!

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка для женщины ( для любого случая торжества)

"До чего ж ты хороша!"  (авторская)

(lo)
Ведущ: Стильная, умелая,
Оптимистка, смелая!
В этот день поёт душа:
Гости:  "До чего ж ты хороша!"
(lo)
Пусть всё радует в судьбе,
Пусть во всём везёт тебе!
Крикнем, гости, не спеша:
"До чего ж ты хороша!"
(lo)
Так цвети и радуй глаз!
Ты же солнышко у нас!
Как наркотик анаша -
"До чего ж ты хороша!"

----------


## Перина Анна

*Поцелуйная для двух семей. Обряд породнения. (Переделала чуток, идея не моя).*

Поздравляем вас друзья -
Вы сейчас одна семья!
А давайте - не стесняться
И друг с другом целоваться!(Обниматься)

Тёща, обними зятька,
Расцелуй-ка  паренька!

Как невеста хороша,
Целует маму жениха!

Все родители у нас
Поцелуются сейчас!

За то, что вы лучшие на свете -
Вам аплодисменты дарят дети!

Тесть не может долго ждать -
Бежит свёкра обнимать!

Никогда вам бед не знать бы -
Расцелуйтесь обе сватьи!

А сейчас идёт опять -
Папа дочку целовать!

Да, семейка ни чего!
Свёкр целуй свата своего!

Сват и сватья рады очень
Обнимать сыночка, дочу!

Гости все на них любуйтесь -
Муж с женою поцелуйтесь!

----------


## Маргоshа

Привет.
На серебряной свадьбе иногда делаю "дефеле". 

Начинаю со слов:
- Дорогие друзья, сегодня у нас на свадьбе присутствует не только самая молодая, самая обоятельная и привлекательная невеста, но ешё самая стильная женщина нашего города.
И, конечно же, мы не могли не порадовать её новыми модными новинками.
Итак, наше дефле для мадам........., начинаем.
(Пошла музыка)
1. Помните, как вы познакомились?
Был теплый летний вечер, ваши глаза встретились,и что-то легкое, а вы ведь подумали, наверное, что это ветерок, проскользнуло между вами.
Вот и наше первое платье _ олицетворение вашей первой  встречи, такое же невесомое, воздушное, просто неземное.
Во время этих слов выходит самая молоденькая девушка в платье из небесной органзы а-ля Алла Пугачева, просто прорезь для головы. 
Движения, как  делают маленькие дети-модели, немного задорно и в припрыжку, слегка размахивая руками. ОСтонавливается ,напр, справа.
2. А потом вы влюбились друг в друга, и это чувство было таким робким и трепетным, как пробуждение весны. Наш второй костюм такой же нежный, как и начало ваших отношений.
Выходит девушка в изумрудном платье, таже в стиле пончо, только как бы с рваными рукавами-крыльями. Проходит как модели по подиуму, останавливаясь, машет ручкой. Останавл, слева
3. Когда Пожар, который вспыхнул с неистовой силой, вы не могли и не хотели погасить. Вы поняли, что не можете жить друг без друга и ........(дата свадьбы) стали единым целым -  мужем и женой. Следующая модель представит всем платье - "любовь навеки -навсегад".
Выходит девушка в алом платье. Теже пончо, но несколько, одетых по диагонали, немного длинее первых двух. Проходит, как женщина -вамп, с остановкой на конце так называемого "языка", Руку ставит на бедро, разворачивается, вроде уходит, и вновь на половине пути возвращается к публике , ну в общем как на подиуме ходят модели. Осанавл, справа.
4. Ну, а сегодня мы присутствуем на вашей серебряной свадьбе.
Ваши отношения прочные, а в доме царит любовь и уважение. И вы по прежнему  бережно относитесь  друг к другу. Следующая модель - это плод вашей любви. 
Выходит их взрослый ребенок (если сын, пусть будет сын, посмеются). Платье-сарафан соответственно серебристое, на голове что-то типа короны. Тут можно и озорничать, и проходить по подиуму спокойно. Останавливается на конце "языка", посылает возд.поцелуй родителям.
Останавл. слева
5. И все мы, конечно же хотим увидеть Золото ваших отношений.  Ваш опыт, ваши совместные радости и переживания не смогут затмить ту любовь, которую вы пронесете через всю вашу жизнь.
Выходит, если больше нет деток, кто-то из крупных мужчин помоложе.Платье-сарафан, бежевое, золотом обшитое, длинное в пол, на гоолове круглая корона, косы, сплетены из дождика.   Плавно, словно пава, обходит всех девушек. ОСтанавл. справа.
 А теперь, я попрошу сюда к нам на подиум выйти главного кутурье ваших отношений, лучшего модельера всех времен и народов
........ (ФИО мужа). 
Его встречают громкими аплодисментами.
Здесь небольшой блиц - "как вашей супруге удается всегда выглядеть необыкновенно молодо, стильно?", "а как вам удается сделать так, чтобы супруга выгядела потресающе?", и т.д.

Раньше ставила разные нарезки. Сейчас понравилась песня-ремикс "Призрак оперы". Она ритмичная, идет по нарастающей. Но нужно, чтобы все модели уложились, и муж тоже вышел под финальные аккорды.


Пы.сы. Описывать действия -не могу вообще, читаю свое написанное -"тупей-ещё тупее", вот когда рассказываю, делаю, то получается классно.

----------


## Vredinka

Я не успел умыться,
Я не успел побриться!
Одеться толком не успел!
Закончить кучу разных дел!
Подарок не успел купить,
К застолью вовремя прибыть!
Примите тем - каков я есть,
Я буду пить, я буду есть.
Мне, право, очень жалко -
Я... не купил подарка.
Я так спешил, я так летел,
Что... даже это не успел.
Позвольте - просто Вас обнять
И от души расцеловать.
не моё но прикольно,вот думаю теперь роль подогнать под этот стишок:biggrin:

----------


## Krokus

> Поцелуйная для двух семей. Обряд породнения. (Переделала чуток, идея не моя).


Аня, ты просто молодец: очень симпатичные стихи, которые пойдут на "ура" и украсят любой праздник!



> И размышляет в полусне:
> «Дела закончила я все ли?»
> И вдруг подпрыгнула:«Аврал!
> Мужик ...


 Марина, извини, но на каком празднике ты эти стихи прочтёшь? Для какой цели ты их в эту тему поместила? Это ведь "собственные наработки"... Или я не права?  Только без обид...ходим по кругу... наступаем на одни и те же грабли... просто прочтите эту темку с самого начала, пожалуйста!

----------


## darinaros

*Vredinka*,
 Очень милый стишок, сразу представляется Человек Рассеянный с улицы Бассейного, но очень добродушный и трогательный.

----------


## Расияна

Как то невеста купила открытку "Водительские права жены", чтобы вручить ей это на свадьбе я сделала следующее:

Дорогие гости, уважаемое собрание!
Рада вам сообщить, что наша невеста окончила курсы вождения семейным транспортным средством. И сейчас по заданию ГИБДД она сдаст экзамен для получения водительского удостоверения. 
Экзамен состоит из двух частей: теоретической и практической. Итак теория. Вам достался билет под номером 1.
Вопросы. Отвечаем устно, на раздумье 10 секунд. Примичание: Все ответы правильные, т.е. как ответит так и верно.
Фонограмма: часы секунды.

1.	Как называется транспорт, в котором катают младенца?
•	Бумер
•	Младенцевоз
•	Коляска

2.	Вы спускаете коляску с 9 этажа по лестнице, а навстречу вам поднимается молодой человек. Ваши действия:
•	Задавить молодого человека
•	Попросить его вам помочь
•	Уступить ему дорогу

3.	На пешеходной дорожке вы должны совершить обгон другой мамы с коляской, движущейся с вами в одном направлении, ваши действия:
•	Включите сигнал поворота с лева и совершите обгон
•	Включите сигнал поворота с права и совершите обгон
•	Включите аварийную сигнализацию и совершите обгон

Каким образом вы будете включать сигнал поворота (аварийную сигнализацию)?

А теперь переходим к экзамену практическому. Прежде чем вы начнете движение с коляской, вам нужно подготовить младенца. Если вы умеете обращаться с ребенком, то с коляской справитесь обязательно.  Вас этому учили на курсах, и сейчас мы посмотрим, как вы усвоили этот материал. 
Прошу невесту выйти перед гостями, а жениха ей помочь. Жених сейчас сыграет роль младенца. Сначала, вам нужно одеть малыша на прогулку. Одеваем памперс, затем распашонку, чепчик.
 Замечательно! Теперь нужно накормить малыша. И последнее, чтобы малыш не плакал, даем ему пустышку и укачиваем. 
Отлично! Вы успешно выдержали  экзамен! Вам вручается водительские  права жены! Гости аплодисменты, пожалуйста. 

Текст, что был в открытке:
Водительские права жены.
Выдано будущей счастливой маме
_______________________
на право вождения транспортного средства - коляски детской
ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКИ
ДВИГАТЕЛЬ: материнская ласка, забота и нежность
МАКСИМАЛЬНАЯ ЗАГРУЗКА: 1-3 ребенка
КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩИЕ: хозяйственная сумка, пеленки, памперсы, погремушки
Обладатель удостоверения имеет право:
1. Ежедневно выбирать экологически чистый прогулочный маршрут
2. Надеяться на помощь отца ребенка
3. Перевозить пассажира(ов) в сухой упаковке и в хорошем настроении
Обладателю удостоверения запрещается:
1. Болтать с подружками при эксплуатации коляски более 3 часов
2. Отказывать в прокате транспортного средства родственникам и надежным друзьям 
3. Резко тормозить от восхищенных взглядов и роскошных комплиментов в свой адрес
Начальник ГИБДД по детским перевозкам: Аист
Дата выдачи
Печать

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Гостям предлагается продолжить фразу - хотим молодоженам/юбиляру пожелать:
и пошли варианты гостей:
- в розетку руки не совать
- скорей прадедушкою стать
- скорее деток нарожать
- водярой печень не сажать
- цветы из лейки поливать
- на море летом отдыхать
- в казино джек-пот сорвать
- на даче всех гостей на шашлыки собрать
- наливать и выпивать
- в сегодняшнюю ночь сломать кровать
- родителей не забывать
- в контакте в коментах не сра...

----------


## shoymama

Про "В Контакте" лихо!..  [img]http://s.******info/437efd70f27e909eb52349f0a5533eb4.gif[/img]

----------


## tatka17

Всем привет! Хочу поделиться с вами своей наработкой, которую сейчас использую на свадьбах. Может быть она и не нова, но тем не менее срабатывает безотказно. Взяла её с коммунарских сборов, когда работала вожатой, немного переделала и вот, что получилось. Вызываю молодоженов и предлагаю им организовать паровозики: каждый свой. Обычно молодоженам мало кто отказывает и получается, что участвует вся свадьба. Когда все люди закончились:rolleyes:, прошу организовать два круга, которые соревнуются между собой. Танцуем:голова к голове
- нос к носу
- щека к щеке
- спина к спине
- самый хохочущий круг
- самый маленький круг
- самый большой круг
- самый высокий круг
- самый низкий круг
- самый прыгучий круг
- самый энергичный круг
- самый ламбадистый круг
- танец маленьких лебедей
- танец маленьких утят
Закончить можно тем, что организуем один большой паровозик и подводим итог, что победила дружба

----------


## Lizaele

> Кричалка для женщины ( для любого случая торжества)
> 
> Как наркотик анаша -
> "До чего ж ты хороша!"


Специфический заказ
Видно выдался у Вас.  :Vah: 
Для таких вот юбилярш
Вот Вам рифма прозапас: :Aga: 
Если юбилярша Анна,
подойдет "марихуана" :biggrin:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Первый тост на свадьбе.Считаю, что не обязательно говорить его стихами, и он должен быть не слишком длинным.(проголодавшиеся гости, и немного уставшие молодые после прогулки) Вот мой, я его говорю под красивую музыку.
Дорогие друзья! Сегодня мы собрались с вами  в шикарном зале ресторана Арман, для того, чтобы отпраздновать первый семейный праздник наших молодых:Андрея и Натальи !(отбивка) Итак, позвольте провозгласить первый тост ! Взгляните на невесту...потом- на жениха.Нам не сыскать красивей пары, нигде наверняка!У Андрея-рост и сила.У Натальи-красота.Их жизнь соединила, конечно неспроста.Уважаемые молодожёны! Сегодня для вас, один из самых счастливых дней в вашей жизни...Свершилось чудо-и в огромном городе(мире) вы нашли друг друга, обрели свою вторую половинку, и любовь.Мы желаем вам, чтоб жизненный путь вы прошли, до конца вдвоём и сумели сберечь те светлые чувства, которые сейчас горят в ваших сердцах ! Дорогие гости, давайте поднимем бокалы-за любовь, которая соединила жениха и невесту !!!

----------


## Ideya

Такого рода развлечение называют по-разному. Я - "мелофон".Предлагаю тот, который проводила в прошлом году на выпускном. Времени занимает немного. Хорошо идёт за столом.
- Как у вас началось сегодняшнее утро? (Здравствуй, утро, 3,4,5, выходи играть)
- А у вас? (у родителя – АААА Витаса)
- Во сколько вам обошёлся выпускной любимого чада? (Миллион алых роз)
- А сколько ещё планируете потратить в студенческие годы? (Миллион долларов США)
- О чём вы так мечтаете? (А не пора ли нам подкрепиться)
- Чтобы вы сейчас скушали ил выпили? (Чашку кофею я тебе бодрящего налью)
- Когда вы планируете встретиться такой же компанией? (Я требую продолжения банкета)
- Глядя на своих детей, о чём вы сейчас думаете? (Был вчера ещё только ребёнком)
- А о чём думают наши выпускницы? (А я такая красивая сегодня)
- А наши парни об этом что думают? (Такие девушки как звёзды, что светят в небе до утра)
- Владимир Васильевич, какие слова вы скажете выпускникам в конце вечера? (Прощайте, люди добрые!!!)
- Татьяна Ивановна, а вы? (До утра лунные танцы, до утра нам не расстаться)
- А куда планируют отправиться утром наши выпускники? (Куда идёт король – большой секрет)
- Секрет, так секрет. Куда родители выпускников отправятся утром? (А мы всегда идём ему во след)
- О чём сейчас думает директор? (Мы сегодня фестивалим)
- Фестивалим, так фестивалим. Я предлагаю согласиться с директором и пойти танцевать. (Возможно, тост. Танцевальный блок + игровой блок)

----------


## Ideya

Ответы - кусочки песен. 
Есть также клипы-попури - юмористического содержания.

----------


## AleXXL Che

> Сообщение от Перина Анна Посмотреть сообщение
> Кричалка для женщины ( для любого случая торжества)
> 
> Как наркотик анаша -
> "До чего ж ты хороша!"






> Если юбилярша Анна,
> подойдет "марихуана"


Юбиляр наш Константин,
Значит рифма "героин".
Если свадьба Оли с Витей -
Тут уж "экстази", простите:biggrin:

----------


## Марина Машкова

Не знаю кто автор, но может быть кому-то пригодиться.
Зелёная свадьба

Знайте новобрачные,

 Знайте приглашённые!

Назван день сегодняшний- 

свадьбою зелёною.

Почему зелёною?

Знать судьбою велено,

До поры выслушивать

Молодо мол, зелено,

Ну, а может скажут вам

Умники, да умницы-

Что теперь вам двигаться-

 по зелёной улице.

Жизнь насыплет щедро вам 

серебра, да золота

Что с того, что зелено-

Главное, что молодо!

После можно задать вопросы, как называются следующие годовщины свадьбы.

----------


## Марина Машкова

Слова не мои, немного переделала.Идея тоже взята из интернета, но может кому понадобиться.
Сшила из красивой тесьмы резинки разных размеров - имитирующие женское бельё, одеваются соответственно на те места, где носятся эти предметы.
Конкурс « Стриптиз »
Я вам сейчас раздам каждой перчатки, чулочки, бюстгальтера, и стринги
Вы это одеваете на соответствующие места и слушаете меня.

Девочки внимание!

Давайте всех сейчас удивим.

Гордые головки вскинем,

Ножки в туфельки поставим

Все стройнее сразу станем.

Губки обведём помадой,

Брови, щёчки- всё как надо,

Бёдрышками чуть вильнём,

Глазками чуть - чуть стрельнём,

Талию определим,

Носик к верху заострим,

И вперёд все танцевать

Наш народ здесь удивлять

Танцуем ритмично, динамично и конечно эротично!

Под музыку должны снять с себя все предметы.

----------


## Juliya Star

[IMG]http://*********ru/1275571m.jpg[/IMG] а вот так зажигается очаг семьи, когда молодые едут на благословение в дом жениха после загса. Жених и невеста вместе зажигают свечи на свадебном каравае! Бывает ставят 1 большую свечу (это практически всегда). После этого свеча забирается на торжество и находиться весь вечер в банкетном зале. Эти молодые не те свечи купили, вот поэтому так!

----------


## Анюта Влади

*Ideya*,
 Спасибо Вам большое!



> Ответы - кусочки песен.


А можно поделиться нарезочками? :Oj:  Пожалуйста!Очень понравилось!:rolleyes:

----------


## Подмосковочка

> Тут уж "экстази", простите


Если "экстази" не прет- димедрольчик подойдет:wink:

----------


## natly44

Всем привет! Это я, которая зашоколадилась, новичок, чок,чоккккккк. Спасибо всем за помощь, вот, что у нас получилось!! Дела семейные выбили из сил, но я снова в строю!! 24 свадьба, меня купили!!Может, что ещё подправить!


Всё будет в шоколаде(рабочая версия)
Сценарная разработка свадебного банкета

к месту проведения торжества подъезжает свадебный кортеж
гости приехали раньше молодых и готовы к их встрече
(ведущая подготавливает  гостей : свадебный коридор от машин до порога места проведения банкета)
КОНФЕТНАЯ ДОРОГА
Гостям предложить держать веточки дерева с привязанными конфетами(использовать далее,как шоколадное дерево)
*у гостей в свадебных корзинках:зерно, монеты разные, конфети, леденцы,драже мелкое, лепестки роз,
ЕЩЁ РАЗ НАПОМНИТЬ ГОСТЯМ КИДАТЬ РАЗНОСОЛЫ    П О Д   Н О Г И
*у ведущей на подносе: 2 золотых мешочка + какао бобы
по исконно русским традициям молодым под ноги :
бросаем зерно — пусть счастьем прорастёт оно,
бросаем под ноги медь, чтобы никогда не болеть,
бросаем монеты медные — чтоб не быть вам бедными,
бросаем лепестки роз — чтоб не знали ни горя, ни слёз!

И, для Вас, какао бобы, чтобы были верны!

В племенах ............................................... и........................................., как когда-то в племенах ОЛЬМЕКИ и МАЙЯ,  принося супружескую присягу принято  в  доказательство любви и верности  вручать друг другу по несколько зёрен какао! 
(ведущая предлагает): Возьмите по горсти какао- бобов
                            В мешочки сложите,
                            по жизни храните!  
(ведущая предлагает): Я предлагаю Вам обменяться мешочками верности!(мешочки использовать далее на испытании молодых)

Родители готовятся к встрече молодых
ведущая:
 Бог слепил человека из глины, и остался у Него неиспользованный кусок.
— Чего тебе не хватает? — спросил Бог.
— Слепи мне счастье, — попросил человек.
 Ничего не ответил Бог, и только положил человеку в ладонь оставшийся кусочек глины.
Ведущая: Вам и только Вам лепить своё счастье и собирать его плоды! Предлагаю посадить первые зерна своего счастья!Дорогие жених, невеста, уважаемые родители и гости! Прошу Вас взять в руки воздушные шары, мы уже их приготовили особым образом, т.е положили в шары по одному маленькому зёрнышку, а Вы загадайте по одному большому и важному желанию и отпускайте, отпускайте....когда шарики лопнут, а они обязательно лопнут, В а ш и символичные зёрна прорастут где-то на этой земле, а быть может и на Вологодчине, п л о д ы шоколадного дерева! Это же сенсация! А Уважаемую невесту попросим написать на воздушном шарике свою девичью фамилию, и таким образом распрощаться с ней!
Встреча молодых караваем(родители невесты):

Круглый каравай с солью в серединке, держит на рушнике мать молодой жены. А отец держит бутылку водки и две рюмки. Новобрачные подходят к родителям и не имеют права отказаться. Рюмки наполняют до краев, подносят к губам и через левое плечо (именно там прячется змей-искуситель) выплескивают. Так положено сделать два раза. На третий раз муж и жена выбрасывают через плечо и рюмки тоже, при битье бокалов, можно обратить внимание на осколки: крупные — к мальчику, мелкие — к девочке!
папа невесты: сам бог каравай месит
мама невесты: примите из наших рук хлеб мира и соль земли
(живите с миром и познайте суть жизни)
Далее молодые должны трижды поцеловать каравай, поднесенный матерью невесты
 После того, как молодые поцеловали каравай, они принимают хлеб с рук матери невесты.
молодые в ответ: святые родители, ходите к нам, хлеба — соли поесть!
Пока молодые заняты караваем и изгнанием змея-искусителя, самая старая представительница рода жениха кладет рушник поперек порога, а под него разомкнутый замок.
Мужчина берет на руки свою молодую жену и переступает порог (с одного края рушника на другой)
Как только молодые оказались в доме, бабушка схватывает рушник и замыкает замок. 
Но не выбрасывает, по традиции замок отдают на хранение родителям невесты, а ключ – родителям жениха.
Ведущая проходит в зал (готовится к приветствию)
Молодые, родители и гости проходят в зал
ведущая: Добрый вечер, уважаемые дамы и господа! Мы рады Вас приветствовать в этом зале! Данное местечко называется «шоколадный рай», и мы с Вами не случайные гости на этом великолепном ужине с тематическими дегустациями. Мы приглашены на открытие шедевра:  рождение новой семьи,  рождение новой звезды:  имя той звезды, семья ......................................... . У этой звезды один путь! Шоколадом вымощена та дорога и ведет она в сладкий  рай совместной жизни!
Аплодисменты
приглашение гостей на вручение подарков
ведущая:
Все гости появились вовремя и не с пустыми руками
ни что не делает гостя более приятным, чем пунктуальность и наличие у него коробки шоколадных конфет

Подарки ваши не кладите вместе:
Цветы вы можете вручить невесте,
Вручить конверты можно жениху,
Ну, а подарки - шоколадному ежу...
Прошу Вас поздравительные открытки оставить при себе, каждому из Вас  представится возможность поздравить молодых!
фотосессия 
Девушка-стол в костюме  Анны Австрийской (она привезла шоколад во Францию, чтобы избавиться от грусти в чужой стране, где чувствовала себя очень одиноко. Шоколад помог принцессе поднять настроение, и, недолго думая, она ввела на него моду в Париже) в шикарном платье, юбка которого является столом для аперитива и легких закусок.
приглашение гостей за праздничный стол
ведущая:
Уважаемые гости! Прошу Вас занять свои места за праздничным столом!
Прошу молодых  под всеобщее ликование зала пройти и занять свои места!ё
Уважаемые гости! На правах ведущей прошу Вас наполнить бокалы для первого тоста!
Промомузыка «Вдохновение»
Можно предложить начать вечер с просмотра видео или фото-роллика «А как это всё начиналось?» 
 Тёмный шоколад — жених, белый шоколад — невеста
 Шоколад, словно символ лёгкой, искромётной подлинной жизни, которую нельзя обуздать никакими запретами!Семейная жизнь, как коробка шоколадных конфет, всё самое интересное — внутри. Давайте начнём открывать эту коробку — сегодня и прямо сейчас! Есть ли в зале люди, которые не любят шоколад?
Девять из десяти человек говорят, что любят шоколад.Десятый человек всегда врёт!
Тёмный шоколад — жених, белый шоколад — невеста, и те, кто любит шоколад, знают, что это прекрасное сочетание....
Так давайте же поднимем бокалы за сладкую парочку, за новую молодую семью,за их шоколадное счастье, которое они будут создавать вместе, со вкусом разнообразных приправ и начинок!
Прошу всех встать, поднять бокалы, Поздравить стоя молодых, Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы, Начало новой жизни! 
Действие побуждение: Ура! Ура, молодым! 
Дорогие мои................... и ................. ! Уважаемые родители и гости! Убедительная просьба: закусывать и облизывать пальчики! Это касается не только десерта и сладких блюд, которые принято есть руками, это касается первых, вторых блюд и закусок тоже! И всё потому, что в ................................................, где мы с Вами находимся, каждое блюдо приготовлено из продуктов самого высшего качества!
Дорогие молодожёны! Ешьте больше шоколада, шоколадные масла помогают организму вырабатывать эндорфины - гормоны счастья!
Песня
Данное местечко называется «шоколадный рай», и мы с Вами не случайные гости на этом великолепном ужине с тематическими дегустациями.
Отмечать всемирный день шоколада 11 июля 1995 года придумали французы и праздновать его стали совсем недавно, а мы с Вами присутствуем   на    рождении шоколадного шедевра в городе Вологда. Запомните этот день............... и месяц........................и год 2010. Это Ваш шоколадный праздник!
Шоколадные праздники усраиваются для создания шоколадных отношений, т.е.укрепления дружеских и тёплых чувств. Давайте знакомиться!
Может быть, по тому кто какие конфеты любит.............??????????????Внести шоколадное дерево (каждый с дерева снимает конфетку) сделать музыкальную подборку и словесную, типа Иван Иванович жить не может без Алёнки с фабрики Красный Октябрь........ или гадание: типа , кому достались «Морские» конфеты — ждёт кругосветное путешествие......., «Коровка» - на недельку до второго я уеду.......
ведущая: тост за гостей У каждого шоколада свой вкус, каждый человек неповторим и уникален, у каждого есть  своя изюминка, Так выпьем же за изюм в шоколаде! За Вас, уважаемые гости!!!
песня
ведущая (зараннее предупреждает родителей): Слово для поздравления предоставляем родителям жениха и невесты! Вы прожили много лет — дайте добрый им совет!
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________  .
тост за родителей:        Уважаемые родители жениха и невесты:
                                      __________ и _____________,
                                        _________ и ____________
Спасибо за бессонные ночи и тихие родительские слезы, за вашу любовь и нежность, за вашу требовательность и строгость, за то, что глубоким счастьем светятся ваши глаза, когда вы видите своих детей !

ответное слово молодых
Конкурс для молодых: При входе в «Шоколадный рай», Вы обменялись шоколадными бобами, в знак любви и верности друг друга, прошу Вас не сочтите за труд, во всеуслышание обменяться ласковыми, сладкими, манящими словами в адрес друг друга. (Может быть с музыкальной подборкой)
Прошу тебя, невеста, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка жениха, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твой муж.
Прошу тебя, жених, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка невесты, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твоя жена.
Уважаемые гости, у них всё получается! У них прекрасное воображение, осталось воплотить его в жизнь, а таким людям для работы нужны две вещи: тихое, спокойное гнёздышко и сладости! 
Ведущая: Горько!
                            Танец невесты с папой песня «Доченька» Иосиф Кобзон
                             песня «Пригласи отца на белый танец» Игорь Демарин
Обьявить танец молодых! Отец бережно хранил свою дочь ...лет, и теперь он передаёт свою драгоценность тебе, Ж , храни, как зеницу ока, оберегая и любя, не спугни своё счастье!
Танцевальный перерыв 15 минут!
Организационный момент
Слово гостям
тост
Слово гостям  
тост
Конкурс «На плантации»(сборщики какао-бобов)

А сейчас мы с Вами перенесёмся в тропические леса Амазонки на родину какао! 

выбрать две команды , желательно команда из гостей невесты и команда из гостей жениха, по 4 человека 2 М + 2 Ж (Вопросом: Кто в детстве, хоть раз, был в пионерском лагере, в летнем лагере, ну в конце концов в деревне у бабушки?

1 испытание: Придумать название и гимн племени (девиз команды): 

       «Домашняя индейка» и «Мускусный утконос» 
Выдать соответствующие атрибуты каждому индейцу (венок из цветов, перья на голову, набедренные повязки)

Вы - племена индейцев, целью которых является добраться до Огненной Земли, добыть в нелегкой борьбе священный Тотем и научиться готовить волшебный эликсир, в который замешаны сила, свобода духа, независимость, красота и немножко ликера для крепости. 

2 испытание: Перед сбором урожая, племена танцуют ритуальные танцы, дабы задобрить своё божество, прося помощи и хорошей погоды. Поприветствуем туцемских красавиц Ведь они всегда олицетворяли романтику и экзотику и славились гостеприимством.
Правда, они же съели Кука, но ведь это было давно, сейчас они станцуют вам свою “хулу-хулу” и пропоют Вам песню “Алоха оэ” - о душе этого райского уголка, потому что алоха (”любовь”) – слово, встречающееся и в гавайском гимне.  

К ритуалу надо подготовиться: Обычно  сбор урожая совпадает с брачным периодом птиц, я напоминаю женщинам-участницам, что мужчины, как и птицы, наиболее привлекательны в брачный период. Пусть каждая участница выберет себе на время игры мужчину и создаст из него самого "нахохлившегося". Поприветствуем туцемских красавцев (Для этого дамам раздаются разноцветные резинки для волос Их задача - из волос мужчин с помощью резинок оформить как можно больше "хохолков".) 

1 команда поёт            2 команда танцует


3 испытание: 
На плантации какао лесов давно созрел урожай и туземцам необходимо собрать его.

Уважаемые гости за столом! Вы сейчас попытаетесь изобразить плантацию со спелым урожаем. Какао-бобы — это воздушные шары(маленькие). Вы их надуваете (плоды — созрели) и отпускаете на пол (плоды упали на землю). Как только плод коснулся земли, Вы (обращаясь к участникам) должны будете при помощи специального орудия труда для сбора плодов -  МАЧЕТЕ, собрать урожай вот в эти корзины!
                                                                   (выяснить кто больше ?)
А сейчас , необходимо пригласить сюда вождя племени          .................. и  Вождя племени ........................ (даже можно отцов Ж и Н),  в о о о н  они сидят и покуривают трубку мира! Племя Вас украшает (к щиколоткам и запястьям привязываются все надутые шарики на небольшой веревочке). Надо на скорость полопать шарики: на запястьях - руками, на щиколотках — каблуками.
Ай да вожди , Ай да молодцы!!! Присаживайтесь и продолжайте раскуривать трубку мира! Бурные апплодисменты!!

4 испытание: Сушим какао плоды. Цель: удержать, как можно дольше, и как можно больше шаров на банановом листе.(Обруч с плёнкой)

мы благодарим племена, за столь красочное ритуальное действо, вы награждаетесь сладкими призами, а  Ваш Священый тотем достаётся молодым, он станет символом богатства и процветания их семьи ! 

Зажжение семейного очага

Прошу жён вождей племён передать Священный огонь от костра племён, молодым, для зажжения семейного очага........... 

Поднимем бокалы с волшебным напитком на ваших столах за счастье молодых, за их семейный очаг!

( И в честь этого события все участники захватывающего приключения исполняют вокруг костра дикие танцы)

Ламбада  или Арамзамзам

Танцевальный перерыв 20 минут

----------


## natly44

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ ШОКОЛАДНОЙ СВАДЬБЫ

организационный момент

Обратить внимание гостей, на то, что в центре зала (праздничного стола) установлен шоколадный фонтан........

Викторина «Верите ли Вы, что.....»
предполагаемые ответы «да» или «нет»
вопросы:
1. Верите ли Вы, что....существует человек на земле, съедающий по 30 плиток шоколада в неделю?   да
Британка, съедающая по 30 плиток шоколада в неделю, недавно отпраздновала свой 100-ый день рождения, её дочь женщины говорит, что её мать держала  небольшой магазинчик сладостей, но он обанкротился, потому что она съедала весь товар. Её зовут Пэгги Гриффис.

2. Мы с Вами знаем, и это общеизвесный факт, что существуют автоматы по оплате счетов, выдаче денег, выдаче чая, кофе и т.д. Верите ли Вы, что....появился автомат по продаже сладостей с живым человеком внутри, вместо робота?   да
Его установили на одной из станций лондонского метро, каждый день там собираются огромные толпы. Для того, чтобы купить в нем лакомство, люди порой приезжают из самых отдаленных районов города. у аппарата толпятся покупатели только потому, что внутри все-таки есть настоящий человек, и именно ему люди готовы платить деньги. Организаторы говорят:“Мы просто хотели показать людям, вечно бегущим по “Виктория Стэйшн”, что в монотонности выполнения своей работы они стали больше походить на какие-нибудь машины. Мы дарим покупателям позитивные эмоции и забавный опыт, да и нам от этого прямая польза”. 

3. Верите ли Вы, что....настоящим шоколадом может называться лишь тот, в котором содержится 90% какао? Нет
Содержание какао-бобов в черном шоколаде может колебаться от 30% до 90%.
Молочный шоколад в своем составе обычно содержит не более 35% какао-продуктов. 
законы предписывают белому шоколаду содержать 20% какао-масла, 14% молочного порошка и около 55% подсластителей.

4. Верите ли Вы, что....один из производителей мясных  деликатесов представил на рынок новый продукт – шоколадно-мясную колбасу? Да
Новый продукт получил название колбаса «Миланская», в ней помимо мяса присутствуют кусочки шоколада, передают «Белорусские региональные новости».

5. Если я Вам скажу, что автомобили формулы будущего будут ездить на шоколаде, корпус будет сделан из картофеля, а руль из моркови, Вы мне поверите?, или скажете, что я читаю слишком много детских книжек?  да
И, тем не менее, такой автомобиль существует, и он способен нарезать круги со скоростью более 200км/ч,Целью проекта является разработка первой в мире гоночной машины Формула 3, спроектированной и созданной из рациональных и возобновляемых материалов, на первое место ставится эффективное использование ресурсов планеты.

6. Верите ли Вы, что...дизайнеры скрестили флешку с шоколадкой?Дизайнер Сан Хун Ли (Sang-Hoon Lee) представил набор флэш-драйвов, выполненный в форме плитки шоколада, в центре “плитки” находится сенсорный экран, объединенный с USB-концентратором. 

7. Верите ли Вы, что...десертным шоколадом называют потому, что он подаётся на десерт? Нет
Классификацию “десертный” шоколад получает не от своего состава, как например горький, молочный и белый - а от способа переработки. Какао для его изготовления перемалывают и обрабатывают особенно тщательно в специальных конмашинах, а шоколадная масса готовится дольше, приобретая благодаря этому более резкий насыщеный аромат и нежный вкус. Содержание сахара в конечном продукте доходит до 55%. 
8.ТОТ кто не любит шоколад или тот, кто жить без него не может.

все правильно ответившие на вопрос выходят к ведущей(выдать пакеты с одеждой для переодевания)

«Шоколадный парк-музей»

Уважаемые гости, уникальный парк-музей открылся сегодня в Вологде, Как отмечают организаторы выставки.............................., на создание экспонатов музея ушли тонны шоколада, карамели и леденцов.

Вход в парк — музей платный, цена билета 20 рублей*(как вариант плитка шоколада, конфета.....) 

В музее представлены сладкие копии нефритовых статуэток, фарфора, живописи.
Экспонаты данного музея оживают, танцуют и даже поют.....
открытие музея через 5 минут: 

На открытие шоколадного парка-музея приглашаются его организаторы, встречайте(,талантливые,энергичные,обворожительные,импозантные, молодые ф.молодых)на подносе ножницы и натянута красная атласная лента.
Под бурные аплодисменты разрезать ленту

Открытие парка музея мы начинаем с аукциона: Молодые ............... и................., любезно предоставили самый первый экспонат своего музея. Итак, на лот выставляется комплект из 4 шоколадных яиц с портретами молодых в натуральном возрасте и возрасте 5 лет(фотошоп), начальная цена лота 30 рулей, все вырученные от продажи средства пойдут в помощь детской благотворительной организации «Хочу родиться»(или в общий банк молодых) , Итак,1500 рублей раз, 1500 рублей два, 1500 рублей три, продано, молодому человеку................, прошу Вас не затеряйтесь в толпе, Вы нам ещё пригодитесь! 

Уважаемые гости, Представляю Вам следующий экспонат музея: Изготовлен из лучших сортов тёмного шоколада, сладкий на все 100%, обворожительный искуситель и соблазнитель. Кто бы Вы думали? 

Шоколадный заяц (манишка, ушки, шортики с хвостом). Песня Профессор Лебединский
Дорогие молодожёны, прекрасная шоколадная статуэтка, настоящее произведение искуства, интересно..............., 1 чел.
 а что же мы увидим дальше..............
Белоснежные пачки и перьевые плюмажи, украшающие головы
Изящные движения 
Скрещенные руки и вытянутые носочки на ногах.
Неподражаемые фуэте и па де-де.
Ах, как бы позавидовала Анастасия Волочкова, если бы увидела эту неподражаемую композицию!

Встечайте, птицы счастья - белые лебеди на нашем приёме!(пачка и обруч с бантом) 
(или танец маленьких утят или класика)           3 чел.

Есть люди , у которых даже черные и белые полосы в жизни сделаны из шоколада. Наши молодые воплотили это в фигуре животного? Вы наверное уже догадались, что это полосатое чудо — зебра. (полосатая накидка и обруч с ушами)
танец................                                                      1 чел.

Ну и наконец, символ достатка  в семье - слон, оооооооо, да у нас тут не один слон, а целых три. Следующая скульптурная группа -  слоники (спецнатягушки ушки с хоботом)                         3 чел.

Далее соревнуются                  *белые лебеди со слонами 

                                               ФУТБОЛ

Всё, как полагается, на футболе, болельщики болеют за команды, а команды играют воздушным шаром, на данной площадке, и только разрешёнными частями тела: слоники — хоботами, лебеди — ногами, но...со крещенными руками и не раскрепляя рук. Игра продолжается до первого гола.

                                               *зебра с шоколадным зайцем

                                         ПОЛОЖИ ЯЙЦО В ГНЕЗДО

Бегают тут разные звери, птицы, суматоха,....Какая — то мамаша в нашем музее потеряла своё яйцо, требуется помощь!!!! 
Встаёте спиной друг к другу, за спиной у Вас яйцо, ниже ваших спин гнездо. Необходимо положить яйцо в гнездо, не раздавив его, ОГО!(сообщить играющим, что яйцо сырое, а может и взять сырое)

Если яйцо разбили, конец игры............тост
Если не разбили, то соревнуются с победившими в футболе:
С карамелькой за щекой
Проболтать скороговорку с конфетой во рту (ЧУПА-ЧУПС)

Говорил командир про полковника и про полковницу, про подполковника и про подполковницу,про поручика и про поручицу, про подпоручика и про подпоручицу, про прапорщика и про прапорщицу, про подпрапорщика , а про подпрапорщицу промолчал...

От топота копыт пыль по полю летит. То послали Сеню с донесеньем. Голова у Сени с лукошко, а ума ни крошки. Доскакать доскакал, да все не так рассказал: рассказал, что не тридцать три корабля лавировали, лавировали, да не вылавировали, что Прокоп не варил свой укроп, а съел у Малаши всю сыворотку из-под простокваши да еще пирог с грибами, чтоб держать язык за зубами. Прокоп-то держал, а Сеня все болтал да болтал, да и вздремнул. Вздремнуть не вздремнул, всхрапнул, да и присвистнул...
Победили...... На этом наша экскурсия закончена!
Браво, браво молодым! Мы ждём от Вас новых смелых идей, нового шоколадного шедевра!

Тост    За их настоящее и светлое будущее!!!

песня

Что мы всё о шоколаде, кто сколько его съел, а кто не его совсем не ел, кто куда его положил .........., а может мы рисовать хотим ! Во! 
 Вызываются два художника и две топ модели! Хотим рисовать ?, А шоколадом????? ААААА?        Додумать текст


Тост за творчесво или за творческие личности в нашем коллективе

песня

Танцевальный перерыв 20 минут

организационный момент


Вопросы: для шоу «БЛОНДИНКА В ШОКОЛАДЕ» (4 участника: обязательно одна натуральная блондинка и один натуральный блондин)

А на нашем вечере присутствует сладкая парочка, которая явно метит в производителей нового шоколадчика? Назовите её?  Ж + Н Правильно — выбегай скорей сюда!

А если исходить из того, что наши молодые теперь производители шоколада, Ж — тёмный, Н — белый шоколад , какой вид шоколада получиться при их смешивании? — молочный. Правильно — выходи скорей сюда!

Какую упаковку выберут наши молодые для своего шоколадчика, для сладкой девочки или сладкого мальчика? Правильно — пелёнку!,выползай сюда скорей!

Готовятся (выдать пакеты с одеждой):

придумать блондинок
придумать одежду
оценки — лапки с баллами

выбрать жюри  (раздать лапки)

*войти в образ                      артистизм

*блондинка за рулём            реакция 
Участницам даём бинокли. На пол ложим верёвки(дорожное полотно), переворачиваем бинокли уменьшительными стёклами к себе, так чтобы отрезок дороги показался нам совсем маленьким и совсем не страшным.  Не забываем о поговорке «Тише едешь - дальше будешь!» .....Поехали!....Оценивает конкурс сотрудник ГИБДД.........

*кулинарный поединок         способность готовить
-плитки шоколада
-шоколадные мешочки с жидким шоколадом
-белые одноразовые перчатки

задание: сделать памятную открытку молодым,проявив фантазию и оригинальность!
Или.......... заготовки корзиночек (бумажные) для изготовления конфет и в разных мисочках разные кусочки фруктов, орехов, в рюмках ликёр, коньяк, водка — изготовить конфеты с разными вкусами!
Оценят конкурс главный шев- повар семейного ресторана Н...................и главный снабженец семейного ресторана Ж....................

*интеллектуальное шоу        ум
Вопросы: 
1.Сколько длилась столетняя война?
*116 лет  +
*99 лет
*150 лет
2.В какой стране изобрели панамы?
*Бразилия
*Чили
*Панама
*Эквадор  +
3.Как зовут короля Георга Шестого?
*Альберт  +взял псевдоним
*Георг
*Мануэль
*Алекс
4.От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов?
*Канарейка
*Кенгуру
*Собака +от латинского canis — собака
*Крыса
Всё это время тот, который натуральный блондин высовывает свой нос ,а я?....... под песню «Натуральный блондин, на всю страну такой один.....»

Победитель — натуральная блондинка (главный приз вечера — розовая клавиатура для блондинок)

тост за натуральность  и искренность наших отношений

определение пола будущего ребёнка

конкурс «Киндер — сюрприз»(гостям раздаются пустые коробочки из-под киндер — сюрприза)  А сейчас у нас предвыборная кампания, кандидаты на выборах МАЛЬЧИК и ДЕВОЧКА Прошу Вас, уважаемые гости пройти в тайную комнату и проголосовать, опустив коробочку с сюрпризом в корзину для голосования( синего или красного цвета)

тост за детей

песня

 Перед тортом  А сейчас мы  с Вами приготовим вместе с молодыми их первый в жизни совместный торт ...ш о ко л а д н ы й........!

(готовим его вместе с гостями)

1. Для торта нам необходима мука (звук ножниц режущих пакет с мукой или звук рвущейся  бумаги)
2. Яйца( звук разбивающихся яиц)
3. Молоко (буль,буль,буль.....или о коровках)
4. Соль,сахар на глаз, на глаз я сказала
5. Включаем миксер (ЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖ.......характерный звук миксера)
6. Перемешиваем (          )
7. Выкладываем в форму (плюх,плюх....)
8. Запекаем  (    )
9. Остужаем  (дуем фуууууууууууу.........)
10. Украшаем *взбитыми сливками (характерный звук из балончика)
                        *шоколадными фигурками Ж и Н («тили-тили тесто жених и невеста»)

Торжественный выезд торта и его поедание


 А вы, молодые, примите и от меня  подарок. Это дерево. Дерево не простое, а плодовое. И вручается оно той паре, которая решила создать семью и идти дальше по жизни одной дорогой. Создали семью - посадите дерево. Появится у вас первенец - посадите дерево. Построите дом - посадите дерево. И в конце концов у вас будет прекрасный сад. 
Пройдет время, и на этом дереве появятся плоды. А чтобы они появились, нужно дерево поливать, ухаживать, беречь. Так и свою семью вы должны защищать от всех невзгод, беречь как самое святое.
Бросание букета невесты ?????????????????
Дорогие незамужние девушки, сейчас невеста будет бросать букет,  давайте попробуем узнать, кому в скором времени предстоит стать невестой какого-нибудь любезного мужчины                                                                                                                                                                                                
бросание подвязки женихом???????????????

----------


## Инна Р.

*natly44*,
А почему у тебя вопросы с букетом и подвязкой стоят? В чем затруднения?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*natly44*,
 Наташа. а ты сценарий выставила, чтобы просто ознакомить или хочешь мнение услышать. Я уж так спрашиваю, потому что многие новички болезненно реагируют на всё и потом гадости в ответ начинают писать.

----------


## shoymama

> Подарки ваши не кладите вместе:
> Цветы вы можете вручить невесте,
> Вручить конверты можно жениху,
> Ну, а подарки...


 *...чудо-сундуку*
Вот этим стихам очень много лет. Я бы посоветовала их заменить

----------


## natly44

я не стихоплёт, к сожалению, думаю, что буду говорить прозой, так взяла, чтоб не забыть, что тут делать надо!

----------


## natly44

Ну а подарки шоколадному ежу!

----------


## Vredinka

> Присказка родственников (коллег)
> 
> Как на (имя юбилярши) день рождения,
> Испекли мы каравай.
> Он такой красивый ( все показывают ;-)
> Он такой огромный ( все показывают - руки вверх).
> Мы его не принесли (качают головами нет-нет)
> Он тяжёлый, не смогли.
> 
> ...


огромное спасибо!пробовала 5 числа на юбилее мужчины,все гости были в восторге,так глаза блестели от удовольствия.Анечка вы волшебница!СПАСИБО ВАМ,и поклон до земли!!!! :flower:

----------


## natly44

Хочу доброй критики, очень восприимчивая,но всё понимаю

----------


## natly44

хочу отредактировать нет значка, как?

----------


## skomorox

> хочу отредактировать нет значка, как?


никак теперь! Только в течении 30 минут после написания поста можно редактировать.

----------


## Элен

*natly44*,
 подход к тематике обалденный.Но есть сомнения,что воплотить всё в жизнь не удастся - это во-первых.А ещё множество моментов-повествований,которые простому народу неинтересны и покажутся скучными.В игры бы изюминки какой,концовки,сюжета.Например,соревнования между слониками,лебедями ни к чему - это неудобно,незрелищно,на мой взгляд,люди будут взывать о несправедливости (даже понимая,что это всего лишь игры,наш народ любит равные условия).Пусть уж каждый артист номер покажет и всё.Лебеди изображают балет - классически,утята - пусть соберут детей в танец,слоники привезут дары из Индии и пожелают богатства,а потом уже и игру с ними провести - какие там слоникам подходят.
Яйцо обязательно взять бутафорское,если играть,и не нужно в конце игры этих победителей объединять в игре с другими,пусть будет отдельными играми командными.Но если вызывать команды на игры,сделать ещё парочку (не стОит из-за одной игры народ собирать)- если в тему к курятнику с яйцом,то и палку пусть передают,вроде как на шесте удержаться... или кормить птенцов - со спички на спичку колечко передавать в зубах.Хотя эти игры тоже - прошлый век,но в тему к гнёздам.
Викторину интеллектуальную,если расчитывать на отвечающих,нужно переставить наперёд.
Приготовление торта - непонятно.Видно,что задумка есть какая-то.Будет хорошо смотреться,если сделать как аниматорский танец,показывать движения нескольким гостям,они повторяют под музыку.Например - миксер - это характерные круговые движения бёдрами по оси,разбивать яйца - хлопки и т.д.А так,сидя за столами не будут люди повторять ваши жесты и "фууууу" - поэтому эффект может не удастся таким,как ты представляешь его перед выносом торта.
Извини,что так много я опять замечаний сделала,можешь не обращать внимания,если ты считаешь,что эти моменты идеальны,каждый ведь представляет по-своему,и описать в нескольких словах нереально то,что видишь в этих моментах ты..Вижу,что ты - умничка и всё у тебя получится,тем более тема такая шоколадная,вкусная...Заготовок у тебя очень много,всего и не понадобится,поэтому выберешь самое-самое.Удачи.

----------


## Перина Анна

*Кричалка «Прекрасный взгляд лучистых глаз!»(авторская)
*


*Ведущ*: Богиня мудрости и грации!

Пред нами женщина – сенсация!

И как же дорог в этот час

*Гости:* «Прекрасный свет лучистых глаз!»



Сто пожеланий в День рожденья!

Улыбок, счастья и цветенья!

Пусть радует родных сейчас

«Прекрасный свет лучистых глаз!»



Ты наша гордость и награда!

Тебя  поздравить очень рады!

Прими от всех гостей , от нас

«Прекрасный свет лучистых глаз!»

----------


## Перина Анна

*Кричалка для молодых.
«Там, где дружная семья!»  (авторская)
*


*Ведущ:* Расцветут улыбкой лица,
Словно звёздочкой  горя.
Счастье в доме поселится,
*Гости:* «Там, где дружная семья!»



Всё тепло сердец примите
И на память сохраните!
Детский смех звучит не зря,
Гости:  «Там, где дружная семья!»


Вы друг друга уважайте,
Вместе все дела решайте!
В доме гости и друзья –
Гости:  «Там, где дружная семья!»


Я чего то не пойму, пьём за дружную семью?

----------


## Перина Анна

Застольная  физкультминутка для рук.  (авторская)



Всем  сопутствует  успех

Кто поднимет руки вверх!



Отпустите их на плечи –

Будет классный этот вечер!



К сердцу руки приложите

Сердца стук изобразите!



Вытянуть вперёд их нужно,

Пальчики сжимаем дружно!



За вкусным ,   праздничным  столом

К бокалам руки подведём!


В бокалах вина «освежаем»

И друг за друга выпиваем!

----------


## юрик71

> За вкусным ,   праздничным  столом
> К бокалам руки подведём!


И папироски мы возьмем
И что-то крепкое забьем!:biggrin:

----------


## Перина Анна

> И папироски мы возьмем
> И что-то крепкое забьем!:biggrin:


Главное дать идейку, а тут сами  добавляйте и изменяйте под ваши торжества и банкеты. :Ok:

----------


## natly44

> *natly44*,
>  подход к тематике обалденный.Но есть сомнения,что воплотить всё в жизнь не удастся - это во-первых.Заготовок у тебя очень много,всего и не понадобится,поэтому выберешь самое-самое.Удачи.


спасибо Вам! я тоже думаю что всё ещё пересмотрю 40 раз и выберу самое самое, я от страха в запас всё кинула, и прочитав страницы сайта с последнего дня моего посещения что то подпеределаю, испасибо что такая обсуждаемая я и тема моя. спасибо

----------


## Марина Машкова

Делала на юбилее немного другую "зарядку для рук"- так же в конце с поднятием тоста, люди не поняли, но я новичок, может это просто такой коллектив собрался, теперь и не знаю стоит ли это вообще делать?

----------


## Fomkina

> Делала на юбилее немного другую "зарядку для рук"- так же в конце с поднятием тоста, люди не поняли,


Марина.а я всегда провожу подобного типа зарядку.только называю ее игрой-знакомством.У меня всегда проходит отлично и у взрослых и у детей.Только у детей без поднятия бокалов.А перед тем.как я это провожу говорю что-то вроде того.что сейчас будем проверять ваше настроение, а заодно и познакомимся.Из-за неудачи не стоит отказываться от этого.возможно гости попались такие,может не совсем поняли что от них хотят.бывает и такое.

----------


## lara011

> Приготовление торта - непонятно.Видно,что задумка есть какая-то.Будет хорошо смотреться,если сделать как аниматорский танец,показывать движения нескольким гостям,они повторяют под музыку.Например - миксер - это характерные круговые движения бёдрами по оси,разбивать яйца - хлопки и т.д.А так,сидя за столами не будут люди повторять ваши жесты и "фууууу" - поэтому эффект может не удастся таким,как ты представляешь его перед выносом торта.


Раз это была моя идея:wink:. Я должна её донести, доработать. Вот так у меня примерно получилось.

Это в виде разминки, зарядки для рук:wink: Ведущая показывает движения, гости повторяют. :wink:

А теперь давайте вместе
Приготовим торт совместно.
Для начало нам нужна очень белая мука
В руки сито мы возьмем _(руки перед собой , держим сито)_
И хорошенько потрясем (_делаем характерные движения, как просевают муку)_
Так отлично ! Молодцы! 
Собьем яйца от Души! _(Вверх поднимаем руки и крутим кистями рук и жужим)_
Возьмем немного молока 
И похлопаем слегка! _(хлопают)_
Запекаем! _(барабаним пальцами по столу)_
Остужаем! _(дуем)_
И дружно крикнем «Поздравляем!»

----------


## Инна Р.

*Марина Машкова*,
Марина, коль ты новичек - то позволь сказать может быть и простые истины, но я сама к ним сама не сразу пришла...
Что бы любая игра имела успех - нужно побъяснить - четко. ясно и понятно! Что бы люди ее не овергли, как посторонний элемент - нужна хорошая логическая подводка. Где то наглядно показать , где то акцентировать внимание такимми словами: Вы мне подыграете? Вы мне подъпоете? Вы готовы вместе со мной порезвиться? и т.д. - ну а на какой компании и что прокатит - это тоже придет такое понимание. Сама увидишь - если в начале они кое как похлопали именнинице, то не жди, что они "зарядку для рук" сделают классно! Но!!! Эсли ты их все же заставишь  первый раз плхлопать как следует...(в честь юбиляра ведь не грех) -то и дальше они будут послушнее!

----------


## Элен

> Раз это была моя идея. Я должна её донести, доработать. Вот так у меня примерно получилось.


Ларис,я не знала.что твоя идея,но так действительно лучше.Может ещё какую музыку приобщить сразу к этому действию...:wink:

----------


## Марина Машкова

> Марина.а я всегда провожу подобного типа зарядку.только называю ее игрой-знакомством.У меня всегда проходит отлично и у взрослых и у детей.Только у детей без поднятия бокалов.А перед тем.как я это провожу говорю что-то вроде того.что сейчас будем проверять ваше настроение, а заодно и познакомимся.Из-за неудачи не стоит отказываться от этого.возможно гости попались такие,может не совсем поняли что от них хотят.бывает и такое.


Спасибо за поддержку.  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Гости действительно попались не подъёмныные ни на что. Я им и подвоку к этой игре сделала, хотя на выпускных шла эта игра на ура, конечно немного я её изменила, про бокалы убрала.

----------


## Марина Машкова

> *Марина Машкова*,
> Марина, коль ты новичек - то позволь сказать может быть и простые истины, но я сама к ним сама не сразу пришла...
> Что бы любая игра имела успех - нужно побъяснить - четко. ясно и понятно! Что бы люди ее не овергли, как посторонний элемент - нужна хорошая логическая подводка. Где то наглядно показать , где то акцентировать внимание такимми словами: Вы мне подыграете? Вы мне подъпоете? Вы готовы вместе со мной порезвиться? и т.д. - ну а на какой компании и что прокатит - это тоже придет такое понимание. Сама увидишь - если в начале они кое как похлопали именнинице, то не жди, что они "зарядку для рук" сделают классно! Но!!! Эсли ты их все же заставишь  первый раз плхлопать как следует...(в честь юбиляра ведь не грех) -то и дальше они будут послушнее!


Спасибо за поддержку  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  . Я их действительно весь вечер заставляла что то сделать для юбиляра. У меня сложилось такое впечатление, что гости пришли просто "пожрать и выпить" - извиняюсь за прямоту.

----------


## Марина Машкова

Сделала сценарий выкупа невесты с помощью форумчан, а также что-то с интернета. Как профессионалы подскажите, может что убрать, а что  может от вас подскажите добавить. Буду благодарна.

Это что за господа к нам приехали сюда?
По каким таким делам судьба забросила вас к нам?
И чего скажите ради вы сегодня при параде?
Вам чего ребята надо? Водки? Пива? Лимонада?
Иль ещё чего хотите? Не стесняйтесь, попросите.
К нам зачем вы прикатили, может вы чего забыли?

За невестой? Вот те раз!
Ну, а деньги есть у вас?

Ох и дорого платили за невесту в старину,
Мы подумали, решили отставать нам ни к чему.
Мы ведь дорого берём, да и сдачи не даём:
Чтобы в дом мы вас впустили, надо, чтоб вы заплатили
Вообщем наш совет таков: -Поднос заполнить до краёв!

До невесты далеко
Путь пройти тот нелегко,
Её мы с ходу не дадим,
(Сваты со стороны невесты - вместе, хором)
Наливай – поговорим!

Ты – жених? 
а ты- свидетель?
Значит ты за всё в ответе,
Должен другу помогать
На вопросы отвечать!

Ну свидетель, выходи
И ответ ты нам держи:
Не таи ни в чём греха,
Расскажи про жениха!
Ну, а вы чего стоите (К друзьям)?
Ну-ка Друга расхвалите!

Нет наверно всё не правда
Похвалы должны быть сладки.
Чупа-чупсы в рот возьмите и ещё раз расхвалите!

Да, хорош наш молодец,
Раскрасавец, удалец.
Он не пьющий, не курящий,
Парень скромный, работящий!
И удал он и умен,
45 достоинств в нём.
Модный фрак, Глаза огнём,
И мобильник есть при нём
В общем можем быть спокойны,
 На вид жених вполне достойный!

А у нас невеста есть,
Невозможно глаз отвесть.
Молода стройна, красива,
Белолица всем на диво.
Для ___________рождена
И ___________наречена!
Наша невеста сидит у окошка, 
любимого ждёт, 
ей грустно немножко.
Гости хлопает она, 
Пусть сват со свахой 
спляшут гопака.

Вы не очень увлекайтесь,
Лучше сразу нам признайтесь
Вы же парни молодцы, вы, наверное, певцы?
Всё понятно петь хотите.
Нужен выкуп нам такой 
Громко, звонко, сладко пой!
Пусть свидетель не зевает
И активно помогает,
Да и вы вокруг не стойте,
 вместе с ними громко пойте!

Для начала – про любовь,
Чтоб вскипала в жилах кровь!

А теперь споём про море,
Чтобы в нём тонуло горе.

А теперь нам спой про лето,
Не споёшь – давай монеты!

А сейчас женишок никуда не денешься нам
 Расскажешь откровенно,
Почему ты женишься?
Вот три следа пред тобой,
 выбирай себе любой.

1 По любви. 
2 Мама велела.
3 Тёща нравиться.

Так причина, то плоха,
 не прогнать ли жениха?
Хочешь дальше ты идти
 Ты нам денег заплати!

Правильно; 
Ах, жених!  Какой догада!
За тебя я очень рада,
Поцелуй тебе в награду.
( Целует подруга)

Так, так, так, за невестою идёшь,
 Целовать себя даёшь!
За распутство расплатись
Лимонадом откупись!

Ну, _________________ты силён!
И спортивен, и умён!
А теперь на этом месте
Крикни, горло  не щадя, 
Ты в окно своей невесте,
____________Я люблю тебя!


Что-то плохо Он кричит,
 Может горлышко болит?
Денег быстро нам давай 
и по новой начинай!

Ветер по двору гуляет,
 Зов наверх не долетает,
Добирайся сам к невесте 
С испытаниями вместе!

Ну спасибо, а теперь 
проходите в эту дверь.

Знаю не открыть этих дверей,
 За проход плати скорей.
Должен ножницы купить 
Ими ленту разрезай,
Смело двери открывай.

Прежде, чем на верх подняться, 
С мыслями сумей собраться.
На ступеньку ты вставай
 И стишок нам прочитай!

Теперь жених нам докажи,
Что женишься ты по любви.
Причин других остерегайся
 И тех ступенек не касайся.

9  По любви !
8  По совету друзей!
7  По расчёту!
6 По залёту!
5 Тёща заставляет!
4 От скуки!
3 По нужде!
2 По материнскому велению!
1 ПО глупости! 

Вот листочек, ручка рядом
И ещё одна преграда:
Ты сюда пришёл за кем?
Нарисуй невесту всем!
 Мы посмотрим та, не та?
Может не пускать сюда!

Вот задание такое
Пусть черты рисуют двое
Как жених о ней расскажет, 
Так свидетель и покажет!

В путь пускайся без оглядки,
Вот тебе ещё загадки:
Кто на свете всех милее,  всех румяней и белее? ( Невеста)
Зелёное,  а не лягушка, стреляет, а не пушка? ( Шампанское)

Как сумел ты отгадать, 
так сумей и нам отдать!

Жизнь семейная такая-
Без детей не проживёшь,
Знать хотим мы как детишкам 
Колыбельную споёшь.

Заменять придётся мать:
Надо сына забавлять,
Накормить и напоить,
Кашкой манной угостить.
Сколько будешь манку мыть,
Прежде чем её варить?

Это даже не задача,
Это просто ерунда.
Посмотри на эти числа
И скажи – Что? Где? Когда?
Ты листочки поднимай,
 Числа эти поясняй.

1 Год рождения невесты?
2 Размер обуви невесты?
3 Сколько лет невесте?
4 Какой размер кольца?
5 День рождения невесты?
6 День свадьбы?

А теперь ответ держи:
     а; Где, когда ты ______________встретил,
         первый раз её приметил?

     б; Первый раз поцеловал?

     в; Как тогда её назвал?

     г; В чём она была одета?

     д ; Что сказал ты ей при этом?

За неправильный ответ,
Денежный эквивалент.

Про невесту ты всё знаешь, 
А про тёщу угадаешь?
Так скажи без промедленья,
 когда у тёщи день рождения?
Будет и вопрос попроще –
Спой любимую песню тёщи?
Тёща выходи вперёд
Зять сейчас тебе споёт!

За неправильный ответ,
 Дай коробку нам конфет.

Всё умеешь делать ты:
Песни петь, читать стихи
 Но ещё мы не видали 
Пляшут ли твои сандалии?
Ты жених- то не хромой, 
 Ну-ка топни-ка ногой!
Ты народ то не смеши,
Нам цыганочку спляши!.
Вот тебе ещё загадки
Мимо нас вам не пройти
Угадай их без оглядки
И отгадку покажи.

« Ни шит ни кроен,  а весь в рубцах;
Без счёту одёжек и все без застёжек?»

А капусты нет у вас? Дайте по рублю сто раз!

« И комковато, и ноздревато, и мягко, и ломко,
А всех милей?»

Что и хлеба тоже нет? 
Дайте медных нам монет!

Вот ты видишь этот таз?
Положи в него сейчас 
Для невесты, что дороже, 
что милее, что пригоже?

Вот тебе ещё заданье,
Небольшое испытание,
 В этих шариках красивых,
Красных, жёлтых, голубых
Спрятано невесты имя,
Угадай в каком из них?

Имя знаешь молодец,
 Но испытаньям не конец,
Мы теперь хотим узнать,
 Как ты ____________будешь звать?
Нежных слов на свете много,
И невеста их достойна,
По ступенькам ты шагай
И невесту нежно называй!
(Слово НЕВЕСТА или её имя)

Коль жениться ты собрался
Знать не раз уж целовался?
Той минутой наслаждался?
Ты теперь сюда смотри,
 Нужный поцелуй найди.
Отгадай-ка губки,
Ты своей голубки!

Вот стоишь ты у дверей,
 Как открыть ей скорей? 
Вот сердечки,
 В них ключи,
 Чтоб достать их заплати! 
Заплати и выбирай- 
Ключик верный подбирай!

От дверей соседей.
От чердака.
 От квартиры невесты.
От подвала.
Ох ошибся дорогой,
 Ключ от двери, но другой!
За ошибку не серчай,
А полтинничек отдай!

Любви все возрасты покорны,
И все народы, а раз так,
Кричи:- Люблю тебя, ____________,
На трёх различных языках,
А коли грамот ты заморских
 не удосужился узнать,
Изволь нам тут же выкуп звонкий ,
Как полагается отдать!

Вот и прибыл ты к невесте.
Вы уже почти, что вместе,
Только чтоб семьёю жить нужно стены укрепить
Одну- сладкими конфетами,
Другую- звонкими монетами,
Третью- бумажками хрустящими,
Четвёртую винами пьянящими!

Обещает твой жених-
Будет нежен, будет тих.
Этот день он не забудет,
Деньги в дом носить он будет.
Всех одарит, ублажит,
От забот не убежит.
Взял он всем, как говориться.
Как тебе жених годиться?

Ну что ж хороший ты купец,
Разудалый молодец,
А теперь купи ты место около своей невесты.
Место это очень дорого, 
но а коль жених такой,
 Отдам с уценкой небольшой.
___________за место, поцелуй за невесту.

Храбро ты себя держал
И невесту отстоял.
Уговор дороже денег.
Всё ты сделал по порядку,
Песни спел, сплясал вприсядку,
Откупился ты сполна,
Получай она твоя!

Береги, храни, лелей,
Любви, ласки не жалей.
Пусть даст Бог счастья на года
Чтоб были вместе вы всегда!

А теперь ответе всем-
 Вы сами вместе быть хотели
Или родители велели?

В глаза друг другу нежно посмотрите,
Свою любовь через года несите!
И этот миг вы в сердце сохраните!

Мы в ЗАГС дорогу обмываем,
Любви и радости желаем,
Пусть Вам сопутствует удача
Ну а любовь пусть будет ей в придачу!

Загулялись заигрались,
Для чего мы здесь собрались?
Гости, гости –господа, 
Собираться нам пора.
Ну-ка все пошли к порогу
Да в счастливую дорогу.
Сколько можно говорить-
Молодых пора женить!

----------


## Марина Машкова

Муз.сказка о том, как невеста замуж собиралась. (Из журнала) , но немного мной доработана в этом случае конкретно по именам к моим молодожёнам.
Прошла на ура. может кому пригодиться.


 В недалеком царстве ,  в славном граде-Невинномысске  жил-был царь Валерий Владимирович 
и царица Татьяна Петровна!

И была у них дочь — раскрасавица Александра. 

И вот однажды приходит дочь к батюшке и говорит...

«Лазурный берег» «Хочу замуж» («Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу…»)

И задумались царь с царицей, что пора жениха выбирать. Пригласил знатного султана из страны далекой восточной.

«Эй, девушка, красавица, ты мне очень нравишься. У меня есть три жены, а четвертой будешь ты (Араш «Восточные сказки»

Не понравилось невесте быть четвертой женой, уж слишком наглым оказался султан, и говорит она батюшке с матушкой...

(«А я не хочу, не хочу по расчету, а я по любви, по любви хочу. Свободу, свободу мне дайте, свободу, я птицею ввысь улечу»).

Узнал о царевне молодой князь, пришел свататься, а царевна и слушать не желает.

«Красавица» группы «Фактор-2» («Скажи, красавица, чего не нравится, ведь я хочу всего лишь навсего  понравиться»).

А она ему в ответ...

М. Хлеб-никовой «Чашка кофею» (« Ты ж еще молодой, ты еще страдаешь ерундой, ты же называешься звездой только из лести»).
Но не уступает князь молодой, на своем настаивает.

Фонограмма песни «Выходи за меня» группы «Горячие головы» («Не такой плохой я прям уж, выходи за меня замуж»).

А царевна снова ему в ответ: 
(Как ты не крути, но мы не пара)

 А Так и ушел ни с чем, уж слишком молод оказался. 
Сидит царь-батюшка думу думает, а воевода его утешает.

Фонограмма припева песни «Давай наливай поговорим» 


Охмелел царь, и пришла ему мысль за воеводу дочь отдать. А тот и рад стараться, перед невестушкой выхаживает, лысину почесывает.

Фонограмма песенки Винни Пуха «Если я чешу в затылке — не беда, в голове моей опилки, да-да-да, но хотя там и опилки, сочиняю я неплохо иногда, да!»

Уж слишком глуп он оказался для царевны. Жалуется она матушке.


(«Мама, ну не виноватая я, не виноватая я, что не могу я без любви любить богатого»).

А в ту пору по соседству жил богатый, но уж больно старый боярин.

Звучит фонограмма песни Н. Кадышевой «Задумал старый дед»

(«Задумал да старый дед другой раз жениться. Сидел думал, думал, думал

другой раз жениться»).

Пришел он к царевне свататься, а она  прогнала его сразу же.
Сидит Сашенька подружкам жалуется...

Фонограмма отрывка из песни Н. Кадышевой «Как хотела меня мать» («Как

хотела меня мать за четвертого отдать. А четвертый ни живой ни

мертвый. Ой, не отдай меня, мать»).

А подружкам интересно, не унимаются. А если бы женишок опять пришел? А ________________ им в ответ...

Фонограмма В. Сердючки («Он бы подошел, я бы отвернулась. Он бы приставал ко мне — я б ушла»).


Взгрустнулось царевне, надоели ей женихи нелюбые. Думает, вот если придет еще кто-нибудь...

Фонограмма припева песни Лолиты («Пошлю его на небо за   звездочкой. Конечно, все хуже может  кончиться...»).

Совсем загрустила наша царевна , Сидит и думает : ( Где ты где ты милый мой?)

И не ясно, чем бы закончилась эта сказка, если бы в один прекрасный день не встретила Сашенька своего принца Вячеслава, который увидев ее задумался.
 (Это ж надо влюбился в царскую дочь)

Потерял покой наш жених- не спит, не ест, не пьёт- постоянно твердит..

(Саша моя)

А Александра тоже, твердит и твердит свое…

«Ой, мама, я влюбилась»


Вот решился наконец наш жених. Пришёл к родителям Сашеньки и говорит:- 

«Ах эта девушка меня с ума свела»

 Все это сказка  лишь была и только, а 

(Сказки все сбываются и наконец мы с любимым идём под венец)

И вот у нас сегодня 

( Свадьба, свадьба, свадьба,золотые кольца, ленты платье)

От себя я молодым желаю- 

(Желаю вам)

  Всей свадьбе- 

(А ты гуляй братва, веселись народ)

 А молодым мы дружно крикнем «Горько»

Саму нарезку не знаю как выложить, может кто подскажет.

----------


## Fomkina

*Марина Машкова*,
 Марина, а ты это будешь все учить наизусть?Или читатать по планшету?Мне кажется, что очень много стихов.По мне лучше своими словами  сказать.Да и выкуп,  мне кажется, должен быть недолгим 3-4 интересных задания.ИМХО.

----------


## LUSHA

Коллеги, здравствуйте! Я за то чтобы делиться - это существенно облегчает наш нелегкий труд. Вот один из моих конкурсов, я его и на свадьбе провожу и на юбилее, главное чтобы участвовали муж и жена. 
Итак,
Вед: Эдик, у вас тяжелая работа?  А воображение у вас хорошо развито? Тогда представьте такую ситуацию: приходите вы после работы домой, голодный, усталый, подходите к Жанночке, целуете ее в щечку…а она ноль эмоций, потому что что? Правильно читает толстый глянцевый женский журнал.(Показываю "Космополитен") Интересно же, оторваться нету сил. Эдик, вы на кухню, там стерильная чистота, ужина нет, потому что журнал то толстый когда готовить то? Ну, вы к холодильнику, там как в магазине бытовой техники, белым – бело, опять таки за продуктами, то же время нужно сходить, а журнал то интересный - Эдик, ... вы уже ненавидите этот журнал. Прекрасно, тогда спросим у Жанны, представь, что ты убираешься дома, готовишься к приходу Эдика, пыль протираешь, полы моешь и вдруг под кроватью обнаруживаешь вот это.(журнал "плейбой") Шок, конечно, тем более ты понимаешь, что в Плейбое в этом году не снималась, так что же он там искал? 
Но вы же интеллигентные люди, выяснять отношения по такому ничтожному поводу не будете, тем более что во всем виноваты журналы, на них то вы сейчас и выместите свое негодование и чем быстрее и мельче вы это сделаете, тем лучше.

----------


## snezanabaid

> Вед: Эдик, у вас тяжелая работа? А воображение у вас хорошо развито? 
> Но вы же интеллигентные люди, выяснять отношения по такому ничтожному поводу не будете, тем более что во всем виноваты журналы, на них то вы сейчас и выместите свое негодование и чем быстрее и мельче вы это сделаете, тем лучше.


Вот прочитала и сразу идея возникла ,а ведь этот момент можно использовать на второй день свадьбы ,перед сором.

----------


## Акварелька

вернусь к обряду породнения: я использую большую братину и к ней маленькие рюмочки, если это заказчик хочет, то легко соглашаются зачерпнуть из большой и выпить.

----------


## Юлия Андреева

А мне понравилась идея с журналами. только меня боюсь, после этого не будут уже в приличные залы пускать работать. Итак, уже, частенько, когда меня видят кричат - мусорить на улице:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Юля, а может перед тем как начинать мусорить расстилать большую клеенку? Закончиои мусор - свернули клеенку и никаких нервных стрессов у работников...:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Тогда всю свадьбу придется проводить на клеенке :Oj:  Я что, получается одна такая хрюша? :eek:

----------


## snezanabaid

> Тогда всю свадьбу придется проводить на клеенке Я что, получается одна такая хрюша?


Нет, не одна))) А у нас не ругаются из-за мусора ,всё в порядке вещей ,как-будто так и надо, молодые ведь потом его самостоятельно убирают.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Снежана, то есть молодые на второй день убирают "сор"? Всё логично. А вот как в первый день такие "погрешности" в работе "обыграть"?

----------


## Марина Машкова

> *Марина Машкова*,
>  Марина, а ты это будешь все учить наизусть?Или читатать по планшету?Мне кажется, что очень много стихов.По мне лучше своими словами  сказать.Да и выкуп,  мне кажется, должен быть недолгим 3-4 интересных задания.ИМХО.


Сказку первый раз я читала, но вообще пока переделывала её уже почти выучила.

----------


## Марина Машкова

> *Марина Машкова*,
>  Марина, а ты это будешь все учить наизусть?Или читатать по планшету?Мне кажется, что очень много стихов.По мне лучше своими словами  сказать.Да и выкуп,  мне кажется, должен быть недолгим 3-4 интересных задания.ИМХО.


Выкуп делала такой длиный потому, что невеста живёт на 9 этаже, а у нас на лифте не принято подниматься, поэтому и старалась, чтобы немного гости отдыхали делала конкурсы на каждом этаже, скажу правда дошли не заметили как, т.е было всем не внапряг.
Ну и конечно же буду всё время что-то менять.

----------


## Марина Машкова

> Тогда всю свадьбу придется проводить на клеенке Я что, получается одна такая хрюша? :eek:


У меня ссора немного. После первого танца молодых, когда свидетели обсыпают молодожёнов лепестками роз и конфети делаю после этого конрурс свидетелям. Во время этого конкурас свидетели всё и убирают.Прикольно и не обидно.

----------


## Марина Машкова

> Снежана, то есть молодые на второй день убирают "сор"? Всё логично. А вот как в первый день такие "погрешности" в работе "обыграть"?


Сделать конкурс свидетелям. Пусть они танцуя ритмично, динамично, эротично всё уберут. Я выдаю им веник, совок, поднос для мусора и они под музыку танцуя убирают. Потом ещё прошу молодожёнов им поставить оценку и затем говорю:- Вот теперь вы знаете, кто вам будет дома наводить порядок.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Вообще то, когда красивый зал, классный пол - то самой не хочется проводить конкурсы с "мусором". А потом все гости в этом танцуют. Лепестки живых роз- это жесть. Они так растаптываются. Чуть ли не болото.  А идея дать свидетелям веники, что бы они все это сметали мне не понравилась.

----------


## natly44

> Ларис,я не знала.что твоя идея,но так действительно лучше.Может ещё какую музыку приобщить сразу к этому действию...:wink:


да , если пройтись со104 страницы по 124 страницу , то Вы встретите  в моём Шоколадном Сценарии ВАШИ идеи, за что я Безмерно признательна всем принявшим участие в наставлении меня на путь истинный.

Вы не поверите, перечирякала столько и всего сегодня, и получилось совсем не то ,что выложила, пришло вдохновение и Ваши подсказки. СПАСИБОЧКИ!

заинтригую или нет не знаю, но выложу после проведения, буду шить костюмы! Всем пока, до связи!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

[QUOTE=Ribka-тамадушка]Лепестки живых роз- это жесть. Они так растаптываются. Чуть ли не болото.  А идея дать свидетелям веники, что бы они все это сметали мне не понравилась.


полностью поддерживаю,от лепестков на полу развозится грязь страдают белые туфли невесты и подол платья, а если учесть. что платье на прокат да за бешенные деньги. то у невесты вместо приятных ощущуний одни нервы .Спрашивается зачем портить праздник .Лепестки только на улице ,а если очень хочется во время 1 танца.то сейчас есть искусственные не чем не хуже ,даже не отличишь

----------


## optimistka17

Что касается сора, любого мусора, то в первый день считаю их абсолютно неуместными
 Когда то давно, на заре своей деятельности я,как и многие , проводила конкурс "*Мумии"* Думаю, вы о нем знаете,- 2 участника заворачивали партнеров в туалетную бумагу.
 Потом ,однажды довелось увидеть на видео обрывки туалетной бумаги, которые как не убирай, но все равно валялись на танцполе.
 Всё, после этого,- как отезало.

 Аналогичная ерунда сейчас и от лопнувших шариков из *Шара- Сюрприза*. Впечатление,что весь танцпол усеян использованными резиновыми изделиями( прошу прощения за сравнение:rolleyes:)
Вот поэтому я и агитирую сейчас молодых, чтоб вместо шара- сюрприза на финал танца брали либо* холодный огонь*( если позволяют средства), либо *пиротехнические хлопушки  с сердечками* Пол, который устилают красные бумажные сердечки только выигрышней смотрится..

 А вот реальные* лепестки роз*, которые использовали однажды на свадьбе ,вышли боком для одного из моих фотографов. Подскользнувшись на одном из лепестков ,он загремел на пол, получив приличный синяк и нервный стресс...

Вот перечитала, что написала и подумала,- что-то ворчать я много стала в последнее время. Так что не принимайте все вышенаписанное близко к сердцу. Это просто ИМХО

----------


## Юлия Андреева

Я тоже в последнее время стала отговаривать молодоженов от шаров - сюрпризов, но совсем не  в связи с ассоциациями с резиновыми изделиями. просто конфети, которое выыпается из шара  сюрприза вместе с шариками очень жесткое и колючее (по крайней мере у нас в городе именно такой наполнитель) и все это добро попадает невесте в декольте и колет и невесты начинают раздражаться и выговаривать мне, что я их не предупредила. Теперь предупреждаю. И настоятельно рекомендую использовать бумфети. Даже если внутри не сердечки, а обычные разноцветные бумажки все равно смотрится классно.
И лепестки я тоже использую только на улице, после них реальное болото :wink:


Люда, а что такое Холодный огонь, просвети пожалуйста

----------


## Гвиола

А моя невеста однажды в шар нарезала лепестки из упаковочной бумаги. Очень красиво они летели,в лучах цветомузыки переливались всякими цветами. И очень долго летали из-за воздуха кондиционера.

----------


## maknata

Так как сама занимаюсь аэродизайном то в шары сюрпризы советую молодоженам только конфети ( у меня бумажное, типа папиросной бумаги - летает - просто загляденье, разноцветное - на полу смотрится красиво, прилюбом дуновении легко взлетает, но уже не сильно высоко, но красивый шлейф за невестой получается). Умом понимаю, что шар-сюрприз с шариками стоит дороже, но как же меня раздражает, когда дети, да и взрослые тоже тут же кидаются их топтать ногами. РРРРРР.. какая уж тут романтика первого танца! Соят бедные молодожёны, а дяди с 45-м растоптаным топают возле них... Тут уж думаешь, хоть бы невесте ноги не оттоптали!:biggrin:
А лепестки роз не только на полу болото делают, они ещё и платье пачкают очень хорошо! :Aga:

----------


## serge360

*Марина Машкова*, Можете выложить нарезку для музыкальной сказки?

----------


## Марина Машкова

> *Марина Машкова*, Можете выложить нарезку для музыкальной сказки?


Да я уже просила чтобы мне подсказали как это сделать, я просто не знаю как.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, а что такое Холодный огонь, просвети пожалуйста


Это сценические фонтаны.
 Их делают пиротехники. Рассчитаны на применение внутри помещения
Жаль только , что это дорогое удовольствие
15- от силы 20 секунд у нас 600 гривен за 5 фонтанов( 2400 рублей , если считает Россия)

Cемь фонтанов, естесственно,дороже.

----------


## Eralashka

А мне еще не надоел шар-сюрприз :smile: 
Если возникает необходимость разгрести танцпол вывожу переодетых уборщиц под песню Lady Marmalade, 
от них конечно толку не много, но хоть что-то + эффект! :Ok:

----------


## Eralashka

> Да я уже просила чтобы мне подсказали как это сделать, я просто не знаю как.


Например загрузите файл на files.mail.ru после чего сюда можно написать ссылку на скачивание.

----------


## Акварелька

Клевая идея с уборщицами! Можно взять на вооружение???

----------


## Акварелька

К сожалению, после несчастного случая с клубом "храмая лошадь" у нас почти везде фонтаны КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ запрещены!А жаль, зрелище красивое!

----------


## tenden

А я использую бумфетти ( пневмохлопушка такая) .Очень красиво, там серпантин блестящий вылетает, и мусора меньше.

----------


## Eralashka

> Клевая идея с уборщицами! Можно взять на вооружение???


Конечно :Ok:  после пробы можно совместно доработать:wink:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

у нас в последнее время стали запрещать бумфетти, так как они оставляют следы на плитке, которые тяжело отмыть, поэтому всех молодых предупреждаю, прежде чем купить, пусть созваниваются с администрацией кафе. Шар-сюрприз не люблю и не рекомендую, а вот бумфетти обожаю.[IMG]http://*********ru/1335520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Света 79

Девченки, просветите меня, тундру. А где продается бумфетти? Это типо перотехнической хлопушки? Очень красиво смотрится.

----------


## Инна Р.

Продается в магазинах пиротехники и в праздничных магазинах типа "Веселая затея". У нас даже в Загсах продается - не разрешают у Загсов посыпушки - требуют: купи хлопушки! Хлопушками этими разрешают сорить! Везде бизнес. :biggrin:

----------


## rusalo4ka

Очень эффектно смотрятся искусственные лепестки роз. Правда, мама невесты посыпала молодых перед входом в зал, но можно и в зале, т. к. они не ломаются и очень притно пахнут.

----------


## slanas

Хочу поделиться. здесь нашла конкурс (ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО), наказание свидетеля когда у невесты украли туфель. Дала ножницы невесте и дружке ....необходимо было на узорчики разрезать рубашку свидетелю. Если честно даже представить не могла то удовольствие это им доставило, они прям от удовольствия прыгали. Но глаза всех гостей, особенно старшего возраста... не забываемы... в них был просто ужас.

----------


## kiss9

> Дала ножницы невесте и дружке ....необходимо было на узорчики разрезать рубашку свидетелю.


Какую рубашку резали? его или подставную?

----------


## Таля1974

здравствуйте, я тут по форуму походила, много нашла интересного. Поняла, что многие не используют переодевания. я делала на юбилей Пленку жизни. Так вот на период жизни, когда именинница еще была не замужем, делала номер. Брала песню Кадышевой Как хотела меня мать..  резала ее на куплеты. После каждого куплета вставляла по куплету какого-нибудь певца (Серега, Леонтьев, Розенбаум, Боярский, Нарцисс, Дюна и т.д.) Предлагала гостям посмотреть, как наша именинница выбирала мужа. Наряжала добровольцев, каждому давала какие-то атрибуты для данного певца, ну например, Дюне - бутылку 1,5 из-под пива, Сереге - кепку, вместо руля (песня Черный Бумер) пластинку от проигрывателя, Боярскому вместо гитары -балалайку, Леонтьева в блестящий длинный парик нарядила. Жаль фото на рабочем компьютере.  И хоть был похожий номер у Экс ББ, но я думаю, что у каждого, кто его делает, он проходит по-новому, по-своему. Я пользовалась им 2 раза, и каждый раз был не похож на следующий.
Только сильно не ругайте и не бейте тапками... [IMG]http://*********ru/1372275m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

*Таля1974*,
как обращаться если нет имени? 
как и везде у нас принято здороваться и представляться
зайди, пожалуйста в тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=268

----------


## юрик71

> здравствуйте, я тут по форуму походила, много нашла интересного. Поняла, что многие не используют переодевания. я делала на юбилей Пленку жизни. Так вот на период жизни, когда именинница еще была не замужем, делала номер. Брала песню Кадышевой Как хотела меня мать..  резала ее на куплеты. После каждого куплета вставляла по куплету какого-нибудь певца (Серега, Леонтьев, Розенбаум, Боярский, Нарцисс, Дюна и т.д.) Предлагала гостям посмотреть, как наша именинница выбирала мужа. Наряжала добровольцев, каждому давала какие-то атрибуты для данного певца, ну например, Дюне - бутылку 1,5 из-под пива, Сереге - кепку, вместо руля (песня Черный Бумер) пластинку от проигрывателя, Боярскому вместо гитары -балалайку, Леонтьева в блестящий длинный парик нарядила. Жаль фото на рабочем компьютере.  И хоть был похожий номер у Экс ББ, но я думаю, что у каждого, кто его делает, он проходит по-новому, по-своему. Я пользовалась им 2 раза, и каждый раз был не похож на следующий.
> Только сильно не ругайте и не бейте тапками... [IMG]http://*********ru/1372275m.jpg[/IMG]


многие не используют, так как у них это уже давно пройденный этап!

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка  невесте  «ЖЁНКА, ЖЁНУШКА, ЖЕНА!»

Ведущ:  Красива, обаятельна!
Чертовски привлекательна!
Кто волнуется слегка?
Гости:  «ЖЁНКА, ЖЁНУШКА, ЖЕНА!»

Омут глаз, любви сияние,
Нежность, свет,  очарование!
 С мужем кто обручена? 
 «ЖЁНКА, ЖЁНУШКА, ЖЕНА!»

Сердце доброе в ней бьется:
Счастье, радость – всё найдётся!
Званием награждена-
«ЖЁНКА, ЖЁНУШКА, ЖЕНА!»

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка для корпоративного мероприятия, юбилея организации,  профессионального праздника « Устроим сегодня себе выходной!»

Ведущ: Вы вместе, конечно,  собрались не зря -
Ваш коллектив, как большая семья!
Какой же повод? Ответ простой:
Коллеги вместе: «Устроим сегодня себе выходной!»


В праздничный день – пожеланий букет:
Счастья, удачи  на тысячу лет!
И   установим закон простой:
« Устроим сегодня себе выходной!»

Мужчинам – виват! Для женщин – цветы!
Пусть исполняются   планы, мечты!
 Давайте, коллеги, махнём по одной?
« Устроим сегодня себе выходной!»

----------


## rusalo4ka

Добрый день всем форумчанам! Перед танцем дочери с отцом использую такие стихи. Строго не судите, т. к. писала сами. Может кто-то подскажет, как доработать?

Не секрет, что папы дочек больше любят
Боготворят, не чают в них души
И, женихов придирчиво оценивая взглядом,
Волнуются: « А так ли хороши?»

Но прежде, чем с детьми расстаться,
И в жизнь семейную их проводить,
 Предоставляем Вам, …….., заслуженное право –
Невесту –дочь на танец пригласить.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*8881624marina*,
 Надеюсь, не обидешься. Я вобще не люблю такие стихи. Если уж стихотворение - то шедвр за душу берущий. А тут ещё получилось 



> И, женихов придирчиво оценивая взглядом,
> Волнуются: « А так ли хороши?»


что их так много у невесты было, да и этот то не хорош

----------


## Инна Р.

*8881624marina*,
Мариша, рифма где то потерялась, о женихаха во множественном числе - ты ж на свадьбе про одну дочь говоришь... *с детьми расстаться* - тоже и число множественное и *растаться*  слух режет - они же не уезжают... поэтому доработать сложно, лечге новое придумать...Если получится, попробую написать попозже.:smile:И еще один важный нюанс - это невеста должна папу приглашать, а не наоборот - ведь тайный смысл этого танца: благодарность папе. ИМХО.

----------


## Таля1974

Девочки, Марина С и gelika Ирина, обязательно вышлю Вам нарезочки на сватовство, но только в понедельник. Все это хозяйство у меня на рабочем компьютере. Так что, немного терпения. Спасибо вам за внимание к моим трудам. Ирина и на вопросы тоже отвечу в понедельник в одном сообщении. Привет.

----------


## slanas

> Дала ножницы невесте и дружке ....необходимо было на узорчики разрезать рубашку свидетелю. Если честно даже представить не могла то удовольствие это им доставило, они прям от удовольствия прыгали. Но глаза всех гостей, особенно старшего возраста... не забываемы... в них был просто ужас.


[/QUOTE

Конечно мы заранее договорились с свидетелем, что он принесёт свою старую, но чистую белую рубашку. Он ходил в ней, пока САМ не посчитал нужным переодеть новую рубашку. А ко мне подошёл, и сказал, что оставит ёе на память. Ещё раз повторюсь......честно даже саса не ожидала такого позитива. Я понимаю, что не всегда  так может быть, но первый раз - просто на УРА!

----------


## olgaring

> Показать жестами быстро и чётко те действия, о которых говорит ведущая. (Вызываются только мужчины, несколько человек) Все слова принадлежат ведущей. А в конце все действия одно за другим показываются под ритмичную музыку. (Уже без слов - только жесты)


" Утро невесты"
Пожалуйста, поделитесь текстом буду очень очень признательна , спасибо заранее!

----------


## Fomkina

> " Утро невесты"
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь текстом буду очень очень признательна , спасибо заранее!


Оля, беги на почту.Спасибо Ане Периной :Ok: (за текст) и автору за идею!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Natashaku

Дорогие коллеги!
Я не новичок в полном смысле этого слова, но только здесь могу чем-то поделиться что ли. Я не знаю, как это и назвать, но я имею по большей части только на украинском, а здесь такого мало (можно сказать, в этом разделе нет). Не знаю как и быть kuku

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Natashaku*,
 Наташа, модератор скажет точнее куда. А я хожу в эту темку
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76395&page=20

----------


## Natashaku

> *Natashaku*,
>  Наташа, модератор скажет точнее куда. А я хожу в эту темку
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=76395&page=20


Огромное спасибо за подсказку. Я когда-то там была, но тему переименовали и я ее не нашла. Спасибо.

[img]http://s19.******info/6d6fd2ba54af36abac04bfc0027ca03a.gif[/img]

----------


## kaschtan

[IMG]http://*********ru/1328786m.jpg[/IMG]
 Номер с цветами. Пошила цветы на голову на резиночке, на шею воротнички и на руки лепестки (все можно рассмотреть на фото), есче хочу добавить длинные зеленые передники чтобы было похоже на стебельки. Это все одеваю на 5 мальчиков и обвьязываю их большой красной лентой с бантом, так что бы получился букет (они стоят не в шеренгу, а друг за другом чтобы легче обвязывать и двигаться). Такой живой букет выводит в зал жених, а я говорю что жених приготовил невесте букет, да не простой, а с сюрпризом - каждый цветочек это признание в любви. Невесте только стоит до него дотронуться. Невеста подходит к букету и выбирает цветок (мальчик наклоняет голову и невеста дотрагиваеться до цаетка) и в этот момент звучит отрывак из песни (любой где есть слова о любви, например "Милая, милая, милая - нежный мой ангел земной"). Под музыку весь букет пританцовывает стоя на месте (двигают головой, руками-лепестками и т. д.). И так по очереди с каждым цветком. 5 цветков - 5 разных мелодий. Главное конкретно обьяснить пьяным мужикам что нужно стоять на месте в виде букета, а то их несет в разные стороны. В таком виде потом все с ними фоткаються. Вообще номер очень забавный, не знаю внятно ли я обьяснила. Если что не понятно - пишите, постараюсь есче раз рассказать. Костюм шить не сложно, если не с ткани, цветы на голову можно делать из бумаги или брать большие искуственные.

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Дорогие друзья !!! не судите строго, компания у меня повторялась третий раз...Нужно было придумать ТОСТ ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕЙ....но не давала покоя мысль, что мама слишком кудахчет над сыночком...Знаете когда свекровь портит молодым кровь...А жених с невестой мне были симпатичны, и так не хотелось чтобы она после свадьбы лезла в их жизнь...поэтому сделала так( концовка о руках поднявших-интернетовская, остальное моё)  ТОСТ ЗА РОДИТЕЛЕЙ (прежде чем говорить, прошу родителей ЖЕНИХА-выйти, и встать в конце зала.Родители НЕВЕСТЫ-стоят около главного свадебного стола.МОЛОДЫЕ В ЦЕНТРЕ ЗАЛА СТОЯТ СПИНОЙ ДРУГ К ДРУГУ-невеста лицом к своим род, жених к своим...)
МИЛЫЕ РОДИТЕЛИ !!! подойдите к детям.(Заранее до банкета я родителям объясняю что да как)Родители невесты берут за руки свою дочь.(невеста посередине)А родители жениха берут за руки своего сына.Родители-отведите жениха с невестой на 2 шага друг от друга.Встаньте вместе взявшись за руки.(тут получается что род.невесты стоят по краям- невеста посередине, напротив род.жениха так же)АНДРЕЙ И НАТАЛЬЯ !!! сейчас вы держите за руки своих родителей.Именно они они дали вам плоть и кровь,родили, воспитали, вырастили вас.Сколько бессонных ночей они провели у вашей кроватки, как они переживали-когда вы болели.Как радовались вашим первым шагам.Ваши родители никогда не забудут тот день, когда вы произнесли свои первые и главные слова:МАМА И ПАПА!!! Отец и Мать-вот два самых высших званья!!!(Аплодисм.родителям)  Андрей и Наталья!!! в вашей жизни наверняка не раз бывали ситуации, когда родители вами командовали.Теперь же их время прошло, и они больше над вами не властны! Я попрошу родителей подвести молодожёнов друг к другу и соединить их вместе.(тут родители становятся в одну линию, и уже напротив них молодые)ДОРОГИЕ МОЛОДОЖЁНЫ-сейчас вы уверенно стоите на своих ногах! НО Я ВАС ПРОШУ, НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙТЕ О РУКАХ ПОДНЯВШИХ ВАС !!! уважайте, не забывайте родителей! Подойдите поближе, поклонитесь пониже!!!(кланяются родителям)Так нальём полней бокалы, чарки сдвинем мы дружней, стоя выпьем мы за славных, за отцов и матерей!!! Говорила под музыку.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Оля, беги на почту.Спасибо Ане Периной(за текст) и автору за идею!!!


Можно и мне "Утро невесты"...спасибо..."

----------


## Kescha

*kaschtan*


танюша молодец.мне твоя идея понравилась! :flower: 
хочу её попробовать на юбилей или день рожденье.
так и представляю себе букет-поздравление от сестёр и братьев ( 3сестры и 2 брата).
но вместо мелодий ,думаю взять, что -то с юмором ,поздравления .
надо будет ещё додумать.может есть идеи какие по этому поводу?

----------


## shoymama

Идея есть: мелодии-характеристики конкретных цветов (о цветах) взамен нарезкам о любви. Ведь невесте в любви признаваться должен  жених, а не пьяненькие друзья.

А так задумка мне тоже понравилась!

----------


## ANLeva1

Прикольно с букетом. Помимо того что уже предлогалось, Можно дать каждому цветку какое нибудь название. И потом на счет три они одновременно должны изобразить тот самый цеток. Руки это лепестки и тд. Пальцы веером это колючки. все в этом духе.

----------


## kaschtan

> Ведь невесте в любви признаваться должен  жених, а не пьяненькие друзья.


Они в букете не пъяные друзья, а цветы, которые дарит жених любимой. И поют не они, а муз-нарезки, песни подбирайте сами, любые где есть признание в любви. На юбилей это могут быть песни с поздравлениями или пожеланиями или заставте их стишок прочесть, спеть акапельно (будет есче прикольней).

----------


## kaschtan

> хочу её попробовать на юбилей или день рожденье.


Кстати о юбилеях. Я тут недавно проводила мужчине юбилей 60-лет. Сделала ему встречу с полотном, то что я использую на финальный танец молодых на свадьбе. Выстроила гостей в две ширенги, друг против друга и они держали в руках синее полотно и изображали волны. Я встретила юбиляра и предложила ему пройтись по бурным волнам его жизни. За каждым шагом я вручала ему медаль с датой (расспросила у его дочери о самых важных датах его жизни). А он получив медаль вспоминал о том что было и рассказывал забавные истории. Потом когда дошли до даты 60-летия к нему вышла внучка в костюме ангелочка и поздравила с Днем рождения подарив тепло домашнего очага (свечечку). У всех были слезы на глазах. Душевная компания попалась. Потом у меня долго это полотно просили что бы поздравлять своих начальников на работе. Всем очень понравилась идея. Женщине на юбилей можно дарить вместо медалей цветы с прищеплеными к ним датами на бумажках и так собрать большой букет в конце. Рада если кому-то будет интересно.

----------


## elena5555

*kaschtan*,
 Татьяна! поясните какой ширины полотно и как гости делают волны , ведь ткань то опускается то поднимается, ведь даже на вытянутых руках но она будет бить юбиляра по макушке. а суть встречи интересна.

----------


## Львовна

> Прикольно с букетом. Помимо того что уже предлогалось, Можно дать каждому цветку какое нибудь название. И потом на счет три они одновременно должны изобразить тот самый цеток. Руки это лепестки и тд. Пальцы веером это колючки. все в этом духе.


 Вход такого букета можно сделать под песенку Барыкина "... Нарву цветов и подарю букет той девушке, которую люблю ..." Цветы могут, когда до них дотрагиваются, говорить стишки, типа, ...Я- ромашка. теперь ты замужем, Наташка. Я -пион. Андрей давно в тебя влюблен. Я белая лилия - какая у тебя теперь фамилия? Это навскидку)) По  конкретной свадьбе  можно придумывать стихи под жениха и невесту. А  в финале "Цветочки" могут станцевать вальс цветов :smile:

----------


## Фирсова Людмила

Дорогие форумчане! У меня скоро свадьба и у жениха и у невесты отцов нет, только мамы. Традиционное вручение медалей как-то неохота делать. Может подскажите что-нибудь интересное для этого случая?

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Вход такого букета можно сделать под песенку Барыкина "... Нарву цветов и подарю букет той девушке, которую люблю ..." Цветы могут, когда до них дотрагиваются, говорить стишки, типа, ...Я- ромашка. теперь ты замужем, Наташка. Я -пион. Андрей давно в тебя влюблен. Я белая лилия - какая у тебя теперь фамилия? Это навскидку)) По конкретной свадьбе можно придумывать стихи под жениха и невесту. А в финале "Цветочки" могут станцевать вальс цветов


И все это, как продолжение "Подари цветы невесте". Подаренный буке ожил.

----------


## kaschtan

> Татьяна! поясните какой ширины полотно и как гости делают волны , ведь ткань то опускается то поднимается, ведь даже на вытянутых руках но она будет бить юбиляра по макушке. а суть встречи интересна.


Полотно большое, приблезительно 4/3 м и оно не может бить юбиляра по макушке ведь он по нему идет. Жаль фоток с того юбилея нет. Но на свадьбе это выглядит так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1371886m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

*Фирсова Людмила*,
А что тут может быть интересное? Зачем медали? Вопрос не понятен... Обыкновенная свадьба, есть у них отцы или нет .  :Oj:

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка
*"Быть с тобою рядом - счастье!"*

(авторская)



Ведущ:   Излучаешь дивный свет!
             Лучше и роднее нет,
        Отведёшь рукой ненастье -
Гости: "Быть с тобою рядом - счастье!"



Сердце - доброе, забота,
Спорится в руках работа!
Широта души, участье -  
Гости: "Быть с тобою рядом - счастье!"



Солнечных тебе подарков
Пожеланий - самых ярких!
Пусть удача скажет: "Здрасьте!"
Гости: "Быть  с тобою рядом - счастье!"

----------


## о-ля-ля

Это навскидку)) По конкретной свадьбе можно придумывать стихи под жениха и невесту. А в финале "Цветочки" могут станцевать вальс цветов
Я-Репей-ждём от вас теперь детей

----------


## Львовна

> Это навскидку)) По конкретной свадьбе можно придумывать стихи под жениха и невесту. А в финале "Цветочки" могут станцевать вальс цветов
> Я-Репей-ждём от вас теперь детей


А я мак. Крепким будет этот брак)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Сенова Оксана

а я мак, пусть в доме не будет драк:biggrin::redface: :Oj:

----------


## Гaмаюн

> А я мак. Крепким будет этот брак)))))))))))))))))


А я чистотел - чтоб жених всегда .... чтоб все у него было хорошо.

----------


## Львовна

А я калла, чтоб жена всегда.... отвечала взаимностью))))))))

----------


## Гaмаюн

> А я калла, чтоб жена всегда....


*Львовна*, :biggrin: я плакаль, ты  не поверишь какая рифма мне в голову первой пришла (я наверное очень испорченный :Oj: ) а потом я прочитал вторую половину твоей загадки и все встало на свои места)))) спасибо посмеялсо от души.

----------


## Львовна

> *Львовна*, :biggrin: я плакаль, ты  не поверишь какая рифма мне в голову первой пришла (я наверное очень испорченный) а потом я прочитал вторую половину твоей загадки и все встало на свои места)))) спасибо посмеялсо от души.


ну да, чистотел-хотел..
калла-  :Aga:

----------


## olgaring

Василёк- смечек для вас кулёк 
Незабудка- не лешились чтоб рассудка
Роза - чтобы всё ...без передоза
георгин- чтобы был он не один

----------


## olgaring

> А я чистотел - чтоб жених всегда .


потел?

----------


## Львовна

> потел?


ща умру:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## чижик

Поржала...Сразу родилось ещё несколько "

А я  - василёк, чтоб супруг всегда бы мог..
А я - сирень, чтоб жене было не лень...
А я - георгин, чтоб муж на всю жизнь-один...
А я - орхидея, чтоб оставалась лебединой шея..
А я - алоэ, чтоб хватало на первое и на второе..
А я - нарцисс, чтоб в доме не было крыс...
А я - тюльпан, чтоб молока был полный жбан..
А я - флокса, чтоб в семье - без бокса..
А я - липа, чтоб кровать без скрипа..

----------


## Львовна

[QUOTE=чижик;2755533]Поржала...Сразу родилось ещё несколько "


:biggrin:
А ещё мальчикам-цветам надо пошить такие гламурные цветные юбочки из фатина...

----------


## Гaмаюн

> потел?


 Вот все бы вам мужика работать заставить:mad:



> ну да, чистотел-хотел..
> калла-давала


*Львовна*, Моя первая рифма на калла была совсем другой  :Jopa:  :Vah:

----------


## kaschtan

Ну Вы ребята и завернули!!!!!:biggrin:А идейка казалась совсем безобидной:biggrin:

----------


## Paracelsa

Вот так оно всегда и бывает: из просто хорошей идеи получается супер!

----------


## darinaros

> [IMG]http://*********ru/1328786m.jpg[/IMG]
>  Номер с цветами. Пошила цветы на голову на резиночке, на шею воротнички и на руки лепестки (все можно рассмотреть на фото), есче хочу добавить длинные зеленые передники чтобы было похоже на стебельки. Это все одеваю на 5 мальчиков и обвьязываю их большой красной лентой с бантом, так что бы получился букет (они стоят не в шеренгу, а друг за другом чтобы легче обвязывать и двигаться). Такой живой букет выводит в зал жених, а я говорю что жених приготовил невесте букет, да не простой, а с сюрпризом - каждый цветочек это признание в любви. Невесте только стоит до него дотронуться. Невеста подходит к букету и выбирает цветок (мальчик наклоняет голову и невеста дотрагиваеться до цаетка) и в этот момент звучит отрывак из песни (любой где есть слова о любви, например "Милая, милая, милая - нежный мой ангел земной"). Под музыку весь букет пританцовывает стоя на месте (двигают головой, руками-лепестками и т. д.). И так по очереди с каждым цветком. 5 цветков - 5 разных мелодий. Главное конкретно обьяснить пьяным мужикам что нужно стоять на месте в виде букета, а то их несет в разные стороны. В таком виде потом все с ними фоткаються. Вообще номер очень забавный, не знаю внятно ли я обьяснила. Если что не понятно - пишите, постараюсь есче раз рассказать. Костюм шить не сложно, если не с ткани, цветы на голову можно делать из бумаги или брать большие искуственные.


У меня цветочки сшиты из тонкого поролона, а сверху обшиты атласом разных цветов. Я сначала у гостей спрашиваю, без чего не бывает праздника? Вариантов называют кучу: и водка и музыка и подарки... Когда вариант угадан, я говорю, что дарю сегодня молодым необычный букет, он очень веселый и даже умеет танцевать. Когда парням надеваю "за кулисами" эти цветы-шапки, показываю несколько несложных движений, которые они в состоянии повторить более менее синхронно. Выпускаю этот букетик, сначала они танцуют сами, а затем прошу всех гостей присоединиться и потанцевать всем вместе.

----------


## kaschtan

*darinaros*,
 Очень интересно, откуда у Вас Елена появилась эта идея с цветами?

----------


## Крымуша

Всем здравствуйте!!! Вот отважилась написать немного, поделиться так сказать наработкой. 3 дня читала раздел, чтобы понять и не предложить ни "нафталин  ни слоников в памперсах".:smile: Рада встретить единомышленников.
Здесь обсуждали проведение обряда породнения, то что частушки уже устарели, а от поцелуев уйти очень сложно. Я провожу обряд так:  чаще после того, как молодые называют родителей мама и папа, или дарят подарки (по желанию), прошу выйти к нам родню жениха, и встать со его стороны , и родню невесты  встать со стороны невесты. Говорю слова о том, что они теперь единое целое,  А ничто так не скрепляет родственников как троекратные русские поцелуи! Но если мы будем все целоваться (а  родни с каждой стороны много), мы не уйдем с этого места до утра. Затем выхожу к ним с 10ю одинаковыми лентами, зажатыми посередине. С одной стороны берутся родственники жениха, а с другой родственники невесты. Я разжимаю руку,  каждый ищет с кем он попал на одну ленточку, и именно того человека из другого рода целует по-русски троекратно. Ну и естественно все под красивую музыку. И интрига, и вся родня участвует.

----------


## skomorox

> я говорю, что дарю сегодня молодым необычный букет, он очень веселый и даже умеет танцевать. Когда парням надеваю "за кулисами" эти цветы-шапки, показываю несколько несложных движений, которые они в состоянии повторить более менее синхронно. Выпускаю этот букетик,


Пока  вы всё оденете и разучите танец - момент уже прошёл!

----------


## Крымуша

Мне очень нравиться экспериментировать на свадьбе с лентами - зрелище яркое, а места в сумке занимает мало. Поэтому стараюсь проводить с ними побольше. Вот один из моих конкурсов: Я его назвала - Продажа танца невесты. Подводку делаю о том, что лента у славян всегда была символом девичества, красоты, юности девушки.Недаром на Ручи ее называли Красота.  Поэтому в зале никто не удивится, если я дам нашей невесте 10 розовых (голубых, белых... по желанию) лент. Ленты сложены вместе, одинаковой длины. Посередине все ленты предлагаю сжать  дружке, а невеста должна взять в руку лишь один конец ленты с одной стороны. Затем мужчинам предлагается купить попытку потанцевать с красавицей невестой. 1 лента - 1 попытка. Валюту обговариваю заранее с молодыми: 1гривна ленточка, или же после каждой попытки стоимость увеличивается, т.к. ленты уменьшаются, можно даже за комплимент. После того как ленточка угадана, всю собранную сумму можно положить в нагрудный карман жениха со словами: "Никогда не говори, что жена денег в дом не приносит" . Маленький нюанс: Обязательно необходимо спрашивать у молодых согласие на этот конкурс, бывают женихи ой какие ревнивые!!!!  Всем удачи!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Крымуша*,
Да, действительно - реквизит хороший: яркий, достойный, легкий. Но - больше чем 1 раз на банкете их использовать не надо! Тем более так однотипно: искать пару и в том и в другом случае. Я всегда стремлюсь к разнообразию, поэтому никакой реквизит больше 1 раза не достаю... Кроме подноса.:biggrin:. Тут недавно безумная мамочка попалась: все воровала и приходила требовать поднос, сама деньги собирала. :biggrin:

----------


## Крымуша

> Да, действительно - реквизит хороший: яркий, достойный, легкий. Но - больше чем 1 раз на банкете их использовать не надо! Тем более так однотипно: искать пару и в том и в другом случае. Я всегда стремлюсь к разнообразию, поэтому никакой реквизит больше 1 раза не достаю...


Полностью согласна!!! Либо "невеста", либо породнение с ленточками, написала подряд  вспомнилось в тему. :Aga:  Огромное спасибо за ответ и за совет!!!

----------


## kaschtan

[IMG]http://*********ru/1318490m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1311322m.jpg[/IMG]
Момент с куклами заключаеться вот в чем. Ближе к концу второго стола я приношу в зал большую коробку и спрашиваю, все ли подарили подарки, никто не забыл, чья коробка? Все конечно отказываються. Тогда я говорю, что тут есть записка "Самой счастливой паре". Спрашиваю - как вы думаете кому? Все конечно говорят, что жениху и невесте. Тогда я прошу их открыть коробку. Там есче коробка с запиской "Счастливчику". Я спрашиваю - кто у нас счастливчик? И говорю, что у нас проводиться розиграш приза, поисчите каждый под своим стулом конверт с надписью "Счастливчик" (конвери перед свадьбой клею под любой стул).
Тот кто находит конверт, получает приз от невесты и право открыть следующую коробку. Там есче коробка с запиской "Самому юнному". Исчем ребенка. Он открывает коробку(и получает канфетку за это), а там есче коробка с запиской "Самой разговорчивой". Все соглашаються что это я. Я открываю последнюю коробку и говорю что сдесь поздравление от всех гостей. С открытки читаю поздравление(кому интересен текст поздравления, пишите в личку)
За каждым именем дарю маленькую куклу, а на Борьку - большого карапуза. Заранее оговариваю что куклы заберу обратно. Мне не очень нравиться что они маленькие. Были бы побольше - смотрелось бы лутше. Но коробки маленькие. Задумалась, а не сделать ли их тряпичными. Но это в проэкте. всегда проходит на ура. После этого говорю, что молодоженам прежде чем справляться с такой оравой нужно научиться няньчить хотя бы одного. И перехожу к карапузу на полотне.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1355357m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

> Я разжимаю руку,  каждый ищет с кем он попал на одну ленточку, и именно того человека из другого рода целует по-русски троекратно. Ну и естественно все под красивую музыку. И интрига, и вся родня участвует.


Вот лично мне, мне (будь я родней или гостем)  ни с кем целоваться не хочется ни русским троекратным ни французским в засос с языком. Ну зачем вы *заставляете* людей делать то чего они не хотят?
Ответь зачем?
Троектатный руский в Украине?
С толстой потной теткой?

----------


## юрик71

> Троектатный руский в Украине?
> С толстой потной теткой?


Ильич, ты как всегда в ударе! :Ok:

----------


## darinaros

*kaschtan*,
 Идею вынашивала давно, а реализовала только три года назад.

----------


## darinaros

*skomorox*,
 Нет, момент не проходит, так как номер готовлю тогда, когда люди танцуют и моего присутствия не требуется в зале, а общаться с гостями начинаю уже когда у меня все готово.

----------


## девочка Женя

Доброго дня! Прошу помощи (да не отсохнет рука...) ! На свадьбе невеста после танца с папой дарит ему кружку со своей фотографией детской и девичий фамилией(прощается с ней). Слова при этом в голову не идут. Да еще жених тоже захотел своей маме такой же подарок. Подумала о стакане (ну из которого напиться захочется потом) - ну это пошло. Подскажите, что говорить...

----------


## девочка Женя

Ну и маленько из своего....так сказать опыта. На юбилее отпускали в небо хочуна (открытка - хочун, скачала с инета, увеличила ). Но сначала юбиляр нарисовал ему глазки (чтоб хочун посмотрел на своего повелителя) и на обратноий стороне желание) и со словами ..лети лети хочунок через запад на восток... ну и так далее.. Было интересно... Ну а вам как?  не очень? Ну я же только учусь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> На юбилее отпускали в небо хочуна


Интересно. Ещё бы на хочуна взглянуть.  :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> Ну а вам как?  не очень? Ну я же только учусь.


Женя, ну ты смешная :049:  сама написала, сама себя раскритиковала, и сама же оправдалась :043:

----------


## nanewich

А интересная это оказывается штучка Хочун.
Глянуть можно здесь:
http://www.hochun.ru/hochu-kupit/otkrytki-hochun

----------


## selenka07

Как вам тост?:
В известной песне поется: "Мои года - мое богатство!" Так это или нет, судить не берусь. Расскажу одну историю.
Молодой журналист бестактно спросил у популярной артистки о ее возрасте.
- Не знаю, - ответила она.
- Как же вы не знаете? Вы что, действительно не знаете, сколько вам лет?! - не унимался журналист.
- А я их не считаю, чего их считать?.. Я считаю свои деньги, драгоценности, потому что их могут украсть. А годы никто не украдет!
Так выпьем же за богатство, которое никто не хочет красть! И за то, чтобы это богатство не было единственным!

мне понравился)))) нашла в нете
:tongue:

----------


## девочка Женя

> Женя, ну ты смешная сама написала, сама себя раскритиковала, и сама же оправдалась


Ну хвалить вроде себя как то не удобно, а может кто и скажет пару добрых слов (хотела написать "ласковых", но ... тут все такие остроумные, боюсь)

----------


## КовалеваСВ

:Vah: 


> Троектатный руский в Украине?
> С толстой потной теткой?


А представь, Ильич, если выпадет целоваться с толстым потным дядькой!

----------


## Славина

> Затем мужчинам предлагается купить попытку потанцевать с красавицей невестой. 1 лента - 1 попытка. Валюту обговариваю заранее с молодыми: 1гривна ленточка, или же после каждой попытки стоимость увеличивается, т.к. ленты уменьшаются, можно даже за комплимент. После того как ленточка угадана, всю собранную сумму можно положить в нагрудный карман жениха со словами: "Никогда не говори, что жена денег в дом не приносит"


Как-то я на одной свадьбе также предложила купить "танец счастья" с невестой, только я упростила и деньги гости на прищепки цепляли к платью невесты, но почему-то мне это показалось вульгарным  :Oj:  хорошо девчонки выручили, тоже начали подбегать и танцевать с невестой, а то как-то мужчины, деньги и фраза, "что жена деньги в дом приносит", чем-то попахивает...:eek: Хотя у меня прошло все хорошо, но вот такую  фразу лучше не говорить. Но это мое ИМХО.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*девочка Женя*,
 не бойся, дорогая, не так страшен черт, как его малюют!!!!:wink: ну или не так страшны форумчане! Главное, ты о своем пиши, а мы, если оно достойно, оформим в лучшем виде!!!! Я вот тоже про Хочунов не знаю, хотя отпускание в небо всякой чепухи уже не делаю, новая фишка есть.  :Ok: 

Пошла на Хочуна смотреть!!!!! Кто со мной?

----------


## Натальяночка

Мне очень нравятся массовые игры. Об одной игре «Времена года» я уже рассказала,в разделе конкурсы игры , сейчас хочу предложить подумать над еще одной игрой я её назвала  4 стихии.

Всем известно , что все знаки зодиака относятся к 4 стихиям 
 вода, воздух земля и огонь. Таким образом  можно разделить на команды. 
А вот дальше думаем… Соревнования между командами . какая стихия самая- самая или сделать импровизированный концерт например: Как каждая из стихий добиралась на свадьбу? ( на самолете  на маленьком плоту, ) Все понятно кроме огня. 
Дальше 2 тур песенный или может попросить поздравить молодых от стихии например Воздушный поцелуй, от воздуха , танец Яблочко от воды, вот что можно сделать от огня и земли? А может кто поможет сочинить все в виде сказки . Кому интересно пишите ,можно и в личку.

----------


## olgaring

4 стихии уже давно делает Маня...

----------


## Натальяночка

А где это можно посмотреть?  Честно не знала.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Натальяночка*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....prune=-1&f=279 Это Манина "квартира" приходите в гости. у нее есть чему поучиться :Aga:

----------


## чижик

> Троектатный руский в Украине?
> С толстой потной теткой?


Ой, лукавишь, Ильич! А если это не потная тётка, а эдакая длинноногая роскошная газель ( серна, козочка...ну, ты меня понял..)?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Ой, хоть бы Фея не прочитала.. :Oj:  :Oj: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

> на одной свадьбе также предложила купить "танец счастья" с невестой, только я упростила и деньги гости на прищепки цепляли к платью невесты, но почему-то мне это показалось вульгарным


У нас как только танец невесты один продается, жених садиться на стул, снимает одну туфлю и в него кладут денежки РАЗНОГО достоинства. Подошел гость, положил денежку и подходит танцевать с невестой, который танцевал - отходит. Если идет на ура, то продаем и танец с женихом.

----------


## Галкатк

Здравствуйте мои дорогие!
Бродит в голове смутная идея сделать что-то офисную развлекаловку для корпоратива-вдохновила самиздатовская сказка "Как карандаш трижды женился"-и кроме вот этого ничего на ум не идет.А может и отбросит как бредовую или наэборот- добавить прямую речь канцтоварам?Посоветуйте,народ плиз!Что из этого сделать?

На офисном столе
Жил карандаш простой 
Характером- два М
К тому же холостой!

И вот однажды скрепки 
Женить его решили
И Стерочку –соседку 
К знакомству пригласили.

Такую красотулю
Хотел он замуж звать
Но чересчур чистюля-
Кричит-«Не рисовать!»

Но скрепки говорили
«Другую мы найдем!»
Точилку подкатили 
И- карандаш влюблен!

Его Точилка точит
Снимает ловко стружку
И карандашик стонет-
Не рад уже подружке!

Линейка вьехав враз-
Чтоб было без промашки
Кричит ему- «Алмаз
Я вижу под рубашкой!»

«Влюбленною в графит 
 Быть обещаю вечно!»
Тут Карандаш кряхтит-
И женится  конечно!

На офисном столе
Любовь делами правит
Друг другу все милей
И офис милый славят!

----------


## Галкатк

Думала-думала,да не выдумала .Вот только слова

скрепки   "Если вас знакомят скрепки
               То союз ваш бедет крепким 

Точилка     "Знатоки твердят-в точилке
                 Всем милее серединка!

Стерка        Хоть ,наверно влюблена,
                Буду Чистоте верна!

Карандаш      Я веселый карандаш!
                    Дамы!Я навеки ваш!

Линейка           Я красивая линейка!
                      За любовь- ка мне налей-ка!

для офисного стола  только неприличное типа 
Что творилося на мне-не приснится в страшном сне.
И вообще как -то унылит.
Может стерку на ластик заменить,хоть веселее не станет,хотя у Невер Анны стерка

----------


## Галкатк

перечитала все-попахивает двусмысленным идиотизмом.хорошо хоть никто не отвечает-уже дошло до самой.эскьюзи муа !

----------


## Подмосковочка

*kaschtan*,
 Вообще- полотно должно быть круглым. Аня Перина  делает это "море" для молодых и юбиляров

----------


## nata_tamada

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! я тут новенькая у вас но я уже спешу поделиться с вам и своими наработками )))  смотрела все страницы этой темы и поняла что у всех затруднение с породнением семей, я хочу вам в этом помочь! ИТАК:
У меня в сценарии есть такой обряд как породнение семей когда все родители и молодожены пьют из хрустального рога или за не имением рога бокала (наливаю минералку), какбы породняясь. Я их вызываю на танц площадку, родители и молодожены беруться сначала за руки и я начинаю говорить такие слова:
дорогие сваты!
вы детей поженили, счастья им пожелали, благословили
сами творци своей жизни они!
но разделяя радость детей
стали и вы меж собою родней!
И этот рог дружбы, рог породнения
родители вместе с молодоженами должны испить до дна
ничего на слезы не оставляем, начинает невеста
передает жениху и из рук в руки..
Пусть рог дружбы вас соеденит
из 2х семей в 1 семью большую
здоровую,сплаченную, родную
и пусть звезда любви над ней горит!!!

после того как они выпили,я родителей приглашаю на танец!

----------


## Инна Р.

> когда все родители и молодожены пьют из хрустального рога


А никогда не отказывались пить из одной тары? В наш век столько страшных болезней!

----------


## tataluna

У нас теперь даже когда дары проходят, и то все со своей посуды пьют.

----------


## nata_tamada

> А никогда не отказывались пить из одной тары? В наш век столько страшных болезней!


Та нет пока еще никто! всегда все было хорошо!

----------


## romashakun

> А никогда не отказывались пить из одной тары? В наш век столько страшных болезней!


Инночка!  У нас на молдавских свадьбах, когда идет поздравление в самом начале, обязательно наливают гостям и они с бокалами в руках поздравляют, но сколько бокалов могут поставить, минимум десять , а гостей  100 или 150 человек, и вот они так все и пьют из одних бокалов, я при встрече объясняю молодым, а вот вы поздравляли бы последними и вам пришлось бы пить из бокалов, из которых уже пили  минимум человек 80, вам было бы приятно?  Но....... Они так привыкли и очень трудно их перестроить.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну у нас слава богу, здравый смысл рулит! Один военный на банкете предложил кольца опустить в бокал и пустить бокал по кругу (звездочки они так обмывают) - так некоторые пить не стали - был неловкий, неприятный момент... поэтому я спросила. сама бы не стала так предлагать! :Vah:

----------


## nata_tamada

> Ну у нас слава богу, здравый смысл рулит! Один военный на банкете предложил кольца опустить в бокал и пустить бокал по кругу (звездочки они так обмывают) - так некоторые пить не стали - был неловкий, неприятный момент... поэтому я спросила. сама бы не стала так предлагать!


у нас к этому относятся как к старинному обряду, тем более что рог или хрустальный бокал они приносят сами из дома и пьют из него только родители и молодые. я не понимаю в чем тут проблема? они же одна семья уже... дело ваше можете не использовать хотя на всех свадьбах оно идет очень хорошо, и время уделяеться родителям!

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Вместо рога или единой чаши я иногда использую 6 бокалов связаных вместе (к каждому привязана красивая лента ,а ленты ,в свою очередь. связываются вместе красиво) получается они пьют из своих бокалов.Я говорю, что теперь они связаны друг с другом .ну и т д

----------


## nata_tamada

> Вместо рога или единой чаши я иногда использую 6 бокалов связаных вместе (к каждому привязана красивая лента ,а ленты ,в свою очередь. связываются вместе красиво) получается они пьют из своих бокалов.Я говорю, что теперь они связаны друг с другом .ну и т д


а какие слова вы при этом говорите? очень интересно стихами или прозой?:rolleyes:

----------


## Nadish2

Мариночка, спасибо за идею по уборке мусора, после первого танца, замечательно!

----------


## optimistka17

> Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! я тут новенькая у вас


Наташа, так зайди в темку "*Кто мы*?", расскажи о себе, пусть народ с тобой познакомится. У нас все так делают...:smile:



> я не понимаю в чем тут проблема


 А вот проблема как раз в *гигиене*. Ты моя землячка и  рано или поздно столкнешься   с тем, о чем тебя пытается предупредить Инна. Мои родители и молодые со свадьбы на 24 апреля категорически отказались пить из одного кубка и я мысленно себя похвалила, что зараннее последнее время этот момент оговариваю и никого не ставлю в неловкое положение.

----------


## Nadish2

Я, с вами полностью согласна. Пить из одного бакала, да ещё после дам с накрашенными губами.... Я всегда прежде чем , что-то сделать примеряю это на себя. Но это наверное правда зависит от места проживания и обычаев данного места.

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

> А вот проблема как раз в *гигиене*. Ты моя землячка и  рано или поздно столкнешься   с тем, о чем тебя пытается предупредить Инна. Мои родители и молодые со свадьбы на 24 апреля категорически отказались пить из одного кубка и я мысленно себя похвалила, что зараннее последнее время этот момент оговариваю и никого не ставлю в неловкое положение.


Я с Вами, Людмила, согласна на все 100%. А в харьковских Дворцах бракосочетания молодоженам предлагают выпить шампанское из одного бокала (после объявления их мужем и женой), а иногда даже предлагают конфетку "закусить". 




> Вместо рога или единой чаши я иногда использую 6 бокалов связаных вместе (к каждому привязана красивая лента ,а ленты ,в свою очередь. связываются вместе красиво) получается они пьют из своих бокалов.Я говорю, что теперь они связаны друг с другом .ну и т д


Очень интересная идея. Я думаю, что классно выглядит и на фото, и на видео.

А вот по поводу самого породнения семей...
Перед началом свадьбы я прошу родителей невесты занять места за столом со стороны жениха и, соответственно, родителей жениха - со стороны невесты. Делаю я это для того, чтобы в тот момент, когда зайдет разговор о родственных связях, жениху было удобно подойти к  теще и тестю, а невесте - к свекру и свекрови.  В этом случае мне не приходится вызывать всех из-за стола. 
Разговор я начинаю со свекром и свекровью, а затем прошу невесту подойти к ним и, в зависимости от предварительной договоренности, то ли расцеловать их, то ли обнять..Тост в их честь.  Затем обращаюсь к тестю и теще, прошу жениха подойти к ним и (по желанию) обнять, расцеловать тещу и пожать руку тестю. Тост.
Это делаю в конце одного застолья, поэтому потом прошу всех гостей выйти на танцпол. Танец тещи с зятем. И танец для сватов. 
Как правило, отношения у сватов еще "настороженные", поэтому варианты объявления родственных связей двух семей обсудаю подробно. Ведь здесь столько подводных камней.

----------


## nata_tamada

Жаль что меня в этом плане никто не поддержал, :frown: я тоже когда встречаюсь с молодыми обсуждаю этот момент, и никто никогда простив того чтобы выпить из одного сосуда против не был!!! а породнение я делаю в конце 2го стола, потом танец для родителей, танец матери и сына, танец тещи и зятя! И все мне потом за этот обряд спасибо говорили!!! меня если чесно даже удивило что тут за какую то "заразу" начали говорить. Вообщем я удивлена :confused:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*nata_tamada*,
 Наташа, да что ты обижаешься. Не первый раз здесь этот вопрос обсуждается. Нравится - делай. И может всю свою карьеру будешь делать и все будут довольны. А может, однажды, будут возмущены - и ты окажешься в щекотливой ситуации. Поэтому и предупреждают девочки тебя. А лучше представь, что тебе дали бокал, из которого уже 50 человек пили. Как? Понимаешь, лучше избегать двусмысленных моментов, если хочешь быть вверху. Ведь столько можно разных красивых вариантов провести, где всем будет комфортно и  уютно.

----------


## Инна Р.

> И все мне потом за этот обряд спасибо говорили!!! меня если чесно даже удивило что тут за какую то "заразу" начали говорить. Вообщем я удивлена


Наташа, не обижайся. пожалуйста!!!
Просто подумай  - 6 человек ( по трое из низ родственники, да. действительно) - но остальные трое им чужие. Из этих 6 у кого то кариес, у кого то язва желудка, кто то простужен. Я уже молчу о вирусах таких страшных заболеваний как гепапит А и В - это хуже спида и люди десятилетиями могут не знать, что они носят этот вирус...  Воздушно - капельным путем, через слюну, очень много болезней может передаваться. Даже зубные щетки рекомендуется хранить отдельно - не в одном стакане для всей семьи! И если простые люди этого не знают и не понимают, то пользоваться этим незнанием - преступно! В древние времена все из одного котла руками ели - но это же не аргумент в наше время!:biggrin:
Сделай как написали выше - связанные бокалы! Смысл тот же!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Один военный на банкете предложил кольца опустить в бокал и пустить бокал по кругу (звездочки они так обмывают)


А у меня как раз  это есть в анкете в перечне обрядов и обычаев. Этот пунктик так и называется "Обмывание колец". По поводу гигиены - я не ханжа. Не поверю, чтоб молодожёны и их родители пригласили прокажённых, да и права выбора никто у них не отбирал. Да и никто их пить не заставляет. Можно просто в руки взять бокал, сказать пожелание и передать дальше.  Но всё равно сам обряд мне не очень нравится. Уж шибко опускает динамику свадьбы. Вместо одного слова-пожелания чуть ли ни вновь открытки начинают читать - и попробуй затормози их в этом. :wink:. Короче, забываю убрать с анкеты, а потом ненавязчиво... отговариваю их от этого момента. 
А если циклится на гигиене, то можно прийти к тому, что после поцелуев надо дезинфицировать рот и протирать спиртом щёки молодым после каждого поздравления. Ну это сугубо моё отношение к данной проблеме, которой по сути то и нет... 
PS: Простите, Бога ради, а в церкви, прежде, чем поцеловать икону, вас не мучает вопрос, сколько же реально больных поцеловало её до вас? :rolleyes:
Знаю, знаю, злая я. :tongue:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Я уже молчу о вирусах таких страшных заболеваний как гепапит А и В - это хуже спида и люди десятилетиями могут не знать, что они носят этот вирус... Воздушно - капельным путем, через слюну, очень много болезней может передаваться.


 :Vah:  Инн, я, конечно, не знаю, в курсе ты или нет, но я носитель австралийского антигена (Hg+). :biggrin: А мы с тобой уже давно едим с одной тарелки и допиваем друг за другом kuku. :biggrin:. Иннуль, ну не сходите вы с ума от всяких ужастиков! Тогда и переодевалки - это тож преступление, потому что у людей может быть перхоть, вши, псориаз, разные виды дермита... И псоле запуска голубей надо молодым не радоваться своему празднику, а срочно бежать в соритир мыть руки. Ведь голуби ещё те разносчики всякой заразы. 
Вот как меня ругали за антигигиену тут на форуме за обувь при распределении обязанностей. А ведь молодые выбирают ОБУВЬ, считая шарики детским садом... С приобретением фотопринтера я уж и картинки обуви сделала, а ни фига, всё равно свою снимают, так я картинки под ноги подкладываю, чтоб босыми ноги  на полу не были...

----------


## Света Д.

Прошу прощения, знаю, что выставляю не сюда, но нашла в инете. Модераторы, пожалуйста, перенесите в тот раздел, где должно быть. А то я запуталась.  http://video.yandex.ru/external/4611...&cid=100000001

----------


## ink 13

скажите кто - нибудь проводил на свадьбе обряд прощание с девичьей фамилией 
какие слова говорите и как происходит

----------


## Инна Р.

> А мы с тобой уже давно едим с одной тарелки и допиваем друг за другом


Нам как раз можно из одного стакана. :frown:
Даже если отбросить морально - этическую проблему, я в первом сообщении описала конкретный неприятный момент - когда одни пьют, другие отказываются - это ужасно!!!
Лично я пить бы не стала. Никогда не подаю своему горячолюбимому зятю стакан, из которого пила сама. Маленькую кормлю - ни разу с ее ложки не попробовала! Потому что люблю этих людей и не хочу награждать их своими вирусами... хотя прокаженной себя не считаю! И на свадьбу меня к ним приглашали, не смотря на все мои болячки, в качестве мамы невесты... Слава богу, меня никто не поставил в такое неловкре положение! Иначе мне пришлось бы отказаться... У каждого свое отношение к таким вещам, но ведущий, предлагающий такие обряды - это уже преступно! Может кровью им предложим брататься? А ведь и это было не так давно - в моем детстве...Все, ребята, тему гигиены закрываем!

----------


## nata_tamada

> *nata_tamada*,
>  Наташа, да что ты обижаешься. Не первый раз здесь этот вопрос обсуждается. Нравится - делай. И может всю свою карьеру будешь делать и все будут довольны. А может, однажды, будут возмущены - и ты окажешься в щекотливой ситуации. Поэтому и предупреждают девочки тебя. А лучше представь, что тебе дали бокал, из которого уже 50 человек пили. Как? Понимаешь, лучше избегать двусмысленных моментов, если хочешь быть вверху. Ведь столько можно разных красивых вариантов провести, где всем будет комфортно и  уютно.


Наверно никто меня так и не понял БОКАЛ или РОГ они приносят из ДОМА! поэтому у меня не было проблем с этим!!!

----------


## nata_tamada

> А если циклится на гигиене, то можно прийти к тому, что после поцелуев надо дезинфицировать рот и протирать спиртом щёки молодым после каждого поздравления. Ну это сугубо моё отношение к данной проблеме, которой по сути то и нет... 
> PS: Простите, Бога ради, а в церкви, прежде, чем поцеловать икону, вас не мучает вопрос, сколько же реально больных поцеловало её до вас? :rolleyes:
> Знаю, знаю, злая я. :tongue:


ой спасибо рассмешили :biggrin: я вот это именно и имела ввиду, что "прокаженных" молодые приглашать не будут!

----------


## Kiska2009

[QUOTE=Света Д.]
Прикольные конкурсы,но во втором со шляпами,я бы вразнобой команды не давала бы,а только по порядку под песню Майкла Джексона.Кто собьется-выбывает,пока не останется лучший двойник Майкла.И шляпы,конечно,лучше черные,а если добавить еще и черные очки,вообще будет супер!!!				
			:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## девочка Женя

[QUOTE=Натальяночка;2758447]Мне очень нравятся массовые игры. Об одной игре «Времена года» я уже рассказала,в разделе конкурсы игры , сейчас хочу предложить подумать над еще одной игрой я её назвала  4 стихии.

У меня такой конкурс - сначала приглашаю тех кто родился зимой, потом летом - получается уже много народа  и для зимних задания - станцевать по снег кружится или любую другую "зимнюю" песню. Потом танец летних. Потом зимние передают "снежок" а летние ромашку на скорость. Потом песня зимних под минус ой мороз,мороз и летних я на солнышке лежу. Причем соперники подпевают и пританцовывают. Может и старо но пока нравилось. А потом весенних и осенних приглашаю, но для них конкурс без признаков времен года. Может кто оценит? И подскажет где чего подделать?  :Oj:

----------


## Натальяночка

[QUOTE=девочка Женя]У меня такой конкурс - сначала приглашаю тех кто родился зимой, потом летом - получается уже много народа и для зимних задания - станцевать по снег кружится или любую другую "зимнюю" песню. Потом танец летних. Потом зимние передают "снежок" а летние ромашку на скорость. Потом песня зимних под минус ой мороз,мороз и летних я на солнышке лежу. Причем соперники подпевают и пританцовывают. Может и старо но пока нравилось. А потом весенних и осенних приглашаю, но для них конкурс без признаков времен года. Может кто оценит? И подскажет где чего подделать?


В том -то и дело .что игра" Времена года" нам извесна я хотела вернее сейчас пытаюсь придумать в виде сказки  игру "4 стихии. ".Но мне сказали,что уже есть правда я не видела. Ничего попытаюсь сделать "свое видение".

У нас эта игра "В. Г "состоит из 3 туров. Когда приглашаем тех кто родился летом идет муз. подводки ( "Лето" дискотека Авария) весна (Когда вена придет не знаю..) и т. д. Стараемся использовать музыку всех времен. чтобы более старшие не испугались и играли. Получились 4 команды. Дальше по 1 куплету песни.  2 тур танцы. Мы не даем право выбора какая музыка зазвучит только говорим танцует лето. И 3 тур громче всех после цифры 3 крикнет своё время года.Проходит весело. Извините, что повторилась писала в Играх.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Может кто оценит? И подскажет где чего подделать?


А что же тут оценивать?? Времена года - они и в Африке времена...Как минимум двадцать лет его проводят в одном направлении,просто еще и манок хороший..

----------


## Перина Анна

*"Рука в руке. Глаза в глаза!"*

Можно использовать как тост и как кричалку.



(Молодые в  центре зала, поставила их друг на против друга, взялись за руки и смотрели  друг другу в глаза, после слов  прокричали  им " горько" и пошёл  медлячок.)



Сегодня Ваше торжество -
Любви искристое вино!
От счастья катится слеза -
*"Рука в руке. Глаза в глаза!"*



Вы в окружении родных,
Цените, уважайте их.
Святые молят образа:
*"Рука в руке. Глаза в глаза!"*



Мгновеньем стоит дорожить,
Вам счастливо и долго жить!
И пусть обходит дом (Вас)гроза,
*"Рука в руке. Глаза в глаза!"*

----------


## Juliya Star

Друзья, сделала и провела на прошлой свадьбе одну очень интересную игру (денежную). Распечатала на принтере деньги 10-2шт, 50-2, 100-2шт и 500р. Два комплекта для жениха и невесты. С обратной стороны написала советы. Подводка к игре такая. Молодая семья должна уметь управлять финансами, если это грамотно делать, то и проблем с деньгами не будет. А так же молодая семья должна знать секреты счастливой семейной жизни. Но с финансами я думаю не так сложно, а вот многих секретов они не знают. А у меня все эти секретики на купюрках написаны(показываю купюры различных наминалов). Совет на 10руб, совет на 50руб. , итд. Говорю гостям, что вы можете купить эти секреты за денежки(Которые пойдут в фонд молодой семьи).Гости покупают купюры и зачитывают секреты счастливой семейной жизни:)А вот советы, которые на деньгах разного номинала написаны:
Для невесты:
1. все, что очень-очень нужно,
Нужно требовать у мужа!
Для жены пусть не скупиться-
За покупки расплатиться!
2.Навещай свекровь почаще
И звони 7 раз на дню!
Обсудите все на свете-
Моду, кухню и родню!
3.Если муж все время киснет,
Много курит и молчит,
Проявляй любовь и ласку-
Пусть от счастья он мурчит!
4.Если муж в углу надулся,
Много ноет и ворчит-
Дай борща, котлет с капустой-
Пусть сидит, жует, молчит!
5. Что должна уметь хозяйка?
Расставлять приорететы!
Если ты устала очень,
Муж пусть жарит сам котлеты!
6. Если очень очень долго,
Долго требовать от мужа,
Затыкая свои уши и не слушая его,
Очень может получиться,
Что в итоге муж смягчиться
И мечта осуществиться-
Ты добьешься своего!
7. С мужем спорить бесполезно!
Пусть изложит мысли ход,
Выслушай все это честно
И сделай все наоборот!

Для жениха:
1. Жениху такой совет:
Чтоб всегда был сыт-одет,
Для жены купи подарки-
Утюжок красивый, яркий,
Холодильник класса люкс
И плиту "Элекролюкс"
2. Если ты принес получку,
Много пачече больших,
Ты супруге лично в ручки
Отнеси скорее их!
3. Вот тебе совет хороший-
Стань внимательнее к теще,
Будь приветлив, добр и мил-
Теще-друг №1!
4. Чтобы был в семье порядок,
Знать должна твоя жена,
Что с друзьями часто можешь
Пропадать и до утра!
5.Если стало жить непросо-
Отправляйся сразу к теще!
Теща- гуру по советам,
Круче всех авторитетов!
6.Отдавай жене получку,
Но заначку все ж оставь-
Так, на самый крайний случай-
На цветы и шоколад!
7.Чтоб не спорить по вопросу:
Что смотреть-футбол?Дом-2?
Пусть квартира ваша будет
Телевизоров полна! :Aga:

----------


## Крымуша

> Ну зачем вы заставляете людей делать то чего они не хотят?
> Ответь зачем?
> Троектатный руский в Украине?
> С толстой потной теткой?


Хотелось бы ответить, но не думайте что оправдываюсь, или не уважаю мнение мастера.Ни в коем случае: не хочу оставлять вопрос без ответа.:smile: Я никого не ЗАСТАВЛЯЮ! Люди вправе сами решать что они будут делать: руку жать, обниматься, или целоваться. Момент всегда оговариваю с заказчиком. Теперь по поводу троекратного русского поцелуя, если не ошибаюсь это славянская традиция. Ничего крамольного в испоьлзовании русских обычаев на крымских свадьбах я не вижу. Меня скорей не понимают если пытаюсь внести момент сугубо украинский. Но все равно я стараюсь и украинские моменты внести, и крымскотатарские и армянские и т.д. Хочу чтобы люди были толерантными друг к другу. :Aga:

----------


## Paracelsa

> Говорю гостям, что вы можете купить эти секреты за денежки(Которые пойдут в фонд молодой семьи).Гости покупают купюры


Когда проводилась игра? Не после одаривания? И как гости реагировали? В последнее время все чаще сталкиваюсь, что денежные игры, аукционы идут тяжко...

----------


## Крымуша

Вот еще одна моя наработка. Перечитывая форум, видела упоминание о трех девицах. Вот только не знаю что имели ввиду авторы. Вот мой вариант. Этот момент я делала для свадьбы, на которой у жениха было три сестры и не было родителей. Чтобы уделить достаточное внимание сестрам и жениху я придумала ход с тремя сестрицами. Получилась сказка "Как Костика женили"
Слова я раздала перед номером, на карточках: сестрам, дяде и жениху. Слова автора етественно читала сама. На "невест" лучше переодеть мужчин, избегая ревности со стороны невесты.
.Три сестрицы вечерком
Разговор вели о том,
Как им с Константином быть
Не пора ль его женить?

Говорит одна сестрица:
 «Да, пора ему жениться!
А не то он милый друг,
 отбивается от рук.
Только вот одна беда,
Где невестка хоть куда?
Чтоб умом была бы ясна
И фигурою прекрасна!
Щеки будто маков цвет,
И косы длиннее нет!" (выходит народная красавица, с косой, в сарафане и кокошнике. Музыка "Дарья ты душа " Белый день. Танцует под музыку, подходит к жениху, протягивает к нему руки.

Говорит другая: 
"Света!
Не подходит Фрося эта!
Видишь, как глаза горят?
Что за речи, что за взгляд?
Надо нам найти другую,
Скромную не боевую!
Чтоб ходила вечно следом
Кланялась всегда при этом.
Он найти ее бы смог
Если б съездил на восток!"
Звучит японская музыка, выходит японская красавица. С веером и в кимоно. Мелко ходит под музыку, кланяется. подходит к жениху.

Вышла из себя и Саша:
"Девочки давайте нашу!
Незачем из-за границы 
Вызывать эту жар-птицу!
Главное чтобы была 
претендентка молода!
Чтобы с ней послушать смог 
Костя джаз, металл и рок!
Чтобы с ней при всем притом
Говорить было о чем!"
Звучит песня Глюкозы "Невеста". Выходит восременная "девушка" в стиле глюкозы:белый парик с косичками, гетры на руках (в общем, на что хватит фантазии)

На "женитьбу" эту глядя стукнул по столу и дядя:
"Тихо сестры, разгалделись!
Как, однако, вы тут спелись!
Ну-ка Костя выйди к нам
Выбери невесту сам!"

Выходит жених, и за собою выводит невесту.
"Занято святое  место
Вот она моя невеста!
Катя, ласточка моя
Выйдешь замуж за меня?" Невеста кивает головой. или отвечает.

Что же скажут нам сестрицы?
Ту ль нашел себе девицу?

Сестры (совещаются и говорят по очереди)
 "Выбор твой мы одобряем,
С браком вас мы поздравляем
В семью Катюшу принимаем".

 Далее  сестры целовали  невесту. Но это было их желание.
Всем удачи!!!!  Приятной работы и отдыха!!!!

----------


## Juliya Star

> Когда проводилась игра? Не после одаривания? И как гости реагировали? В последнее время все чаще сталкиваюсь, что денежные игры, аукционы идут тяжко...


После одаривания, но народ с удовольствием давал ответы. Опять же нужно смотреть по настроению гостей. Если видно с начала свадьбы что одно"жматье" сидит..то и не стоит игры денежные проводить. вообще так ниче все советы купили:)

----------


## kaschtan

Сборов денег и денежных игр принципиально на свадьбах не провожу. Те кто пришли и так выложились, поход на свадьбу дело дорогое в наше время, так что у людей иногда в кармане денюжка только на такси домой. А тут есче я вымагательством буду заниматься, нет уж увольте. Как по мне свадьбу делают для того что бы устроить праздник и себе и людям, а не для того что бы на этом заработать.

----------


## ink 13

друзья расскажите и подскажите как происходит обряд снимания фаты 
буду благодарна

----------


## Juliya Star

> Сборов денег и денежных игр принципиально на свадьбах не провожу. Те кто пришли и так выложились, поход на свадьбу дело дорогое в наше время, так что у людей иногда в кармане денюжка только на такси домой. А тут есче я вымагательством буду заниматься, нет уж увольте. Как по мне свадьбу делают для того что бы устроить праздник и себе и людям, а не для того что бы на этом заработать.


:wink: А я хочу возразить, это лично ваше мнение. Я думаю любой нормальный человек идущий на свадьбу (а у нас все знают что на свадьбах проводят!!!) идут подготовленными. Одни гости основную часть дарят на подарок + 1000р. оставляют на конкурсы. А то как рассуждаете вы, то это ж каким человеком не просвещенным быть, что даже не знать что те же ползунки будут, ссор и прочее:( У меня наоборот в последнее время молодые требуют денежные конкурсы. И я думаю если конкурса 3-4 денежных будет на свадьбе и даже по рублей 50 в каждом гость положит, он не обеднеет на 200руб!

----------


## девочка Женя

> А то как рассуждаете вы, то это ж каким человеком не просвещенным быть, что даже не знать что те же ползунки будут, ссор и прочее:( У меня наоборот в последнее время молодые требуют денежные конкурсы.


У нас тоже молодые всегда говорят - доите гостей по полной!

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Татьяна,  подскажите пожайлуста, карапуз на полотне,  расскажите что с ним вы делаете, я так понимаю, там жених, его кормит невеста. Напишите пожайлуста.

----------


## Джина

> друзья расскажите и подскажите как происходит обряд снимания фаты


Обряд , когда снимают фату с невесты,проходит в конце вечера. Кто снимает с нее фату – зависит от традиций данной местности  (или творческой мысли ведущего).
    У меня это происходит так:
-фату снимает мама невесты
-платок (покров) одевает свекровь  в знак того, что принимает ее в свою семью и покров на голове означает, что теперь у невесты есть защитник и покровитель – ее муж.
- передаем невесту в руки жениха и медленный танец.
  Возможно перед тем, как передать невесту жениху, она танцует по очереди с незамужними подругами, примеряя им фату и тем самым желая скорейшего счастливого замужества. Когда потанцевала со всеми подругами, танцует с женихом.
  Но этот момент надо обговаривать с заказчиками. Есть люди, которые очень серьезно относятся к приметам, одна из них гласит, что фату НЕЛЬЗЯ НИКОМУ примерять после невесты, поэтому этот момент уточнить надо обязательно

----------


## Славина

> Я думаю любой нормальный человек идущий на свадьбу (а у нас все знают что на свадьбах проводят!!!) идут подготовленными.А то как рассуждаете вы, то это ж каким человеком не просвещенным быть, что даже не знать что те же ползунки будут, ссор и прочее


А вот тут Юличка, я с тобой не соглашусь, это каким же надо быть просвещённым гостем, чтобы все свадебные ньюансы знать. У меня даже молодые попадаются такие, которые вообще не знают, что надо делать на свадьбах, говорят: "Мы же первый раз женимся, расскажите нам как все будет", также и гости, ну единицы знают понаслышке, я к примеру за всю свою жизнь, пока была один раз на свадьбе, как гость и так каждый человек, это же ни день рожденье, где отмечают каждый год, а свадьба, где раз в жизни, погулял, а потом забыл, что там было. Для меня всегда болезненны денежные конкурсы и я с этим осторожничаю и не понимаю молодых требующих драть с людей денег побольше, мещанство какое-то. Вот у нас допустим "ссора" нет мы не делаем, так я ведущая, узнала от вас ведущих, что такое проводится, лично я не провожу. Как-то на одной свадьбе, подбегает молодая девушка и говорит: "Давайте трясите с гостей деньги, вот у нас на свадьбе, кроме подарков ещё столько-то насобирали с гостей", я отказалась и предложила им самим устроить тот конкурс какой они мне предложили, и они устроили, люди реагировали очень слабо и сие действие потерпело крах, а если бы это провела я и зачем мне оно, тамада вымагающая деньги, все в разумных пределах должно быть.

----------


## Маргоshа

Девчонки, сбор денег - это все зависит от местности,  от людей.
У нас в городе это принято, поэтому, когда мою семью приглашают на свадьбы, берем доп.деньги, суммы тоже разные в зависимости от социального положения людей. Лично у родного брата я купила кусок торта за 200$, там народ побогаче был, поэтому шаговая цена аукциона была 10 баксов. У подруги сын женился, там на мальчика и девочку собрали 15000р !, а у племянницы - всего 600р. Но лично на свадьбах такое проводить не настаиваю, даже не намекаю - хотят молодые и их родители, плиз, но только чтобы с гостями это было обязательно согласовано! ИМХО.

----------


## Paracelsa

> но только чтобы с гостями это было обязательно согласовано


Ну согласовывать с молодыми-родителями - понятно, а как с гостями? На свадьбе спрашивать: вы не против? Но тогда теряется "сюрпризность" момента, уходит драйв

----------


## ink 13

скажите продажа торта тоже происходит болезненно?
это по поводу выдергивания денег

----------


## skomorox

> подскажите пожайлуста, карапуз на полотне, расскажите что с ним вы делаете, я так понимаю, там жених, его кормит невеста. Напишите пожайлуста.


ну. вот, зачем тебе этот карапуз, перемазанный йогуртом и бананами? Это уже такое старьё! Если ты - новоиспечённая ведущая - бери в работу современные и более интересные конкурсы, иди в ногу со временем, а не тяни себе в работу всякое старьё из времён СССР!

----------


## kaschtan

У нас никакой продажи торта, ползунков, первого или последнего танца с невестой, никакого ссора - НЕТ!!! Максимум что я могу продать на свадьбе это бутылку шампанского с фотографией молодых на этикетке и то заранее оговариваеться кто ее может купить(старший, младший брат, кум, сват и т. д.). Больше денег с гостей я не собираю!!! Каровай или торт режется вконце свадьбы и ни за какие деньги он не продается, это обязательство всех гостей взять кусочек свадебного каравая с собой для счастья молодых. Каравай должен быть роздан, а не продан! Я все равно остаюсь при своем мнении, что свадьба это праздник, а не бизнес. На ней не нужно зарабатывать, а нужно ДАРИТЬ праздник себе(молодоженам) и людям!

----------


## nata_tamada

> -фату снимает мама невесты
> -платок (покров) одевает свекровь  в знак того, что принимает ее в свою семью и покров на голове означает, что теперь у невесты есть защитник и покровитель – ее муж.
> - передаем невесту в руки жениха и медленный танец.
>   Возможно перед тем, как передать невесту жениху, она танцует по очереди с незамужними подругами, примеряя им фату и тем самым желая скорейшего счастливого замужества. Когда потанцевала со всеми подругами, танцует с женихом.
>   Но этот момент надо обговаривать с заказчиками. Есть люди, которые очень серьезно относятся к приметам, одна из них гласит, что фату НЕЛЬЗЯ НИКОМУ примерять после невесты, поэтому этот момент уточнить надо обязательно


А у нас не так: у нас и фату снимает свекровь и платок на невесту тоже одевает свекровь, в случае если свекрови нету то фату снимает жених и за каждую шпиличку снятую с ее головы он ее целует!

----------


## ink 13

существуют какие -либо стихи при проведении данного обряда и музыка мы используем песню группы "дилижанс"

----------


## Славина

> скажите продажа торта тоже происходит болезненно?


Продажу торта  производим с согласия молодоженов, я помогаю им продать только первый кусок торта, потом призываю свидетелей продолжить это действо, родителей и бабушек с дедушками угощаем  в первую очередь и даром. Также и с ползунками, я раздаю два чепчика розовый и голубой, и опять таки призываю в помощь свидетелей, я стараюсь не делать это своими руками :wink: ну разве что кроме бутылки шампанского  и то у нас это редко бывает.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Девчонки, сбор денег - это все зависит от местности,  от людей.


Это точно, не для всех денежные конкурсы. У нас например пальцем у виска покрутят и глаза по 5 рублей сделают если торт не продадим, а раздадим :Aga:  Так что кто проводит- пользуйтесь, а кому не повезло..ну чтож..

----------


## Джина

*nata_tamada*

Вот о чем я и говорю- в каждой местности по - разному, традиции разные, видение этого обряда тоже разное. Поэтому я предлагаю свой вариант заказчикам, а они или принимают его весь, или сокращают(без танца подружек), или вовсе не проводим. Если они скажут, чтобы снимала и одевала свекровь, пожалуйста, пусть будет свекровь.

----------


## Ильич

> скажите продажа торта тоже происходит болезненно?
> это по поводу выдергивания денег


Продажа торта - чисто российские заморочи.. У нас  в украине это наблюдается  у новых украинских....:biggrin:
Все по месту... всегда узнать у заказчика чего он хочет

----------


## Ильич

> Момент всегда оговариваю с заказчиком.


Дык гость он 


> А я хочу возразить, это лично ваше мнение. Я думаю любой нормальный человек идущий на свадьбу (а у нас все знают что на свадьбах проводят!!!) идут подготовленными. Одни гости основную часть дарят на подарок + 1000р. оставляют на конкурсы. А то как рассуждаете вы, то это ж каким человеком не просвещенным быть, что даже не знать что те же ползунки будут, ссор и прочее:( У меня наоборот в последнее время молодые требуют денежные конкурсы. И я думаю если конкурса 3-4 денежных будет на свадьбе и даже по рублей 50 в каждом гость положит, он не обеднеет на 200руб!
> ______________


ТЮ что хорошо для Волгодонска  как то неуместно в центральной Украине и это как то исторически нормально. русский чесловек - он широкая душа, а хохол он прижимист и домовит...:biggrin:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Каравай должен быть роздан, а не продан!


по славянской традиции каравай нельзя ни кому раздавать. он символ целостности семьи .в старину молодые съедали его на свадебном пиру. ,чуть позже молодые забирали его домой делали сухарики и также съедали только в двоем.

----------


## чижик

> по славянской традиции каравай нельзя ни кому раздавать. он символ целостности семьи .в старину молодые съедали его на свадебном пиру. ,чуть позже молодые забирали его домой делали сухарики и также съедали только в двоем.


Очень ценная информация..Спасибо..Я, например, этого не знала..Возьму на вооружение.

----------


## skomorox

> по славянской традиции каравай нельзя ни кому раздавать. он символ целостности семьи .в старину молодые съедали его на свадебном пиру. ,чуть позже молодые забирали его домой делали сухарики и также съедали только в двоем.


н-да? А я, в том же интернете - выудила совершенно противоположную инфу: что в старину невеста обходила с караваем всех гостей и угощала их. Каждый гость должен был отщипнуть по кусочку и съесть, это как бы считалось, что они породнились с молодожёнами и гостей тоже ожидает достаток, т.к. каравай (хлеб), это символ достака в доме. 

Я так думаю, что в каждом регионе - свои порядки и традиции. Если их все соблюдать - то, когда веселиться на свадьбе?:biggrin:

*чижик*,
 Чё теперь делать будешь? Какой вариант возьмёшь в разработку?:biggrin:

----------


## чижик

*skomorox*,
 Даже не знаю теперь..Всегда делала так, как ты написала - то есть раздавала..Подумаю..

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

> Я так думаю, что в каждом регионе - свои порядки и традиции. Если их все соблюдать - то, когда веселиться на свадьбе?:biggrin:
> 
> *чижик*,
>  Чё теперь делать будешь? Какой вариант возьмёшь в разработку?:biggrin:


Ира, ты права: в каждом регионе - свои порядки и традиции.
Что делать с караваем? В представлении одних заказчиков, каравай надо разломить в первый день свадьбы (определяем главу семьи) и раздать его всем гостям. Раздают каравай невеста и жених. Каждый свою часть каравая соответственно  одной и другой половине стола). Это действие можно приукрасить словами: кому достанется кусочек каравая с колоском, того ждет богатство, а кому с калиной - тот будет купаться в любови.
Можно украсить каравай калиной и колосьями, а можно барвинком и калиной. Иногда, каравай разламывают во второй день. А кто-то забирает его домой.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1377072m.jpg[/IMG]
[/IMG]
Лучше расспросить молодоженов и родителей о том, как этот обряд видят они. Бывает так, что бабушки или родители четко знают как надо сделать. И лучше их не переубеждать. Иначе, могут остаться недовольными или обиженными.
Хорошо то, что большинство заказчиков доверяют опыту ведущего.

----------


## Tatiana_S

Процитирую сама себя, уже отписывала по этому поводу. 
Каравай на свадьбе уходит своими корнями в языческое прошлое славян. Свадебный хлеб выпекался круглым – во славу Солнца, без которого был невозможен хороший урожай и благоденствие семьи.
Кстати, есть мнение, что слово «каравай» произошло от слова «корова» (у него даже было написание "коровай"). А корова на языческой Руси считалась олицетворением невесты. Часто каравай заменяли курником – пирогом, внутри которого запекалась курица, еще один символ невесты у древних славян, но и каравай, и курник на следующий после брачной ночи день *обязательно делили между гостями.*
Кусочек свадебного каравая можно считать символом приглашения к свадебному застолью.
Засушивание свадебного каравая мне кажется странным, ибо сухари готовились всегда на черный день. Засушивание свадебного букета, кстати, мне тоже кажется странным.

----------


## lara011

> Засушивание свадебного букета, кстати, мне тоже кажется странным.


Где то читала.... Что когда чувства остывают к друг другу, нужно засушенные цветы (которые когда-то любимый дарил), настоять на водке и потом почють чуть этого чудного напитка выпить:wink:. И любовь вернется:rolleyes:

----------


## kaschtan

Говорят что невеста вообще не должна забирать свадебный букет домой, он должен остаться у той девушки которая его споймала. Знаю что у нас засушивают тот венок которым на второй день украшают родителей жениха и невесты, а потом эти засушеные цветы используют при первом купании новорожденного. Вы правы, у каждого региона свои заморочки.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Где то читала.... Что когда чувства остывают к друг другу, нужно засушенные цветы (которые когда-то любимый дарил), настоять на водке и потом почють чуть этого чудного напитка выпить. И любовь вернется


Ну да, алкоголь всегда способствует возникновению чувств  :Aga: . «По-пьяни завертелось, теперь и не выбересси, ага» (с) «Любовь и голуби»



> Вы правы, у каждого региона свои заморочки.


И придумывают их сами люди. Я, например, когда какая-нибудь подвыпившая гостья хочет второй раз украсть невесту, делаю страшные глаза и шепчу ей в ухо: «Ой, что это Вы, зачем? Это же такая плохая примета! Или Вы в ссоре с невестой?». Всегда срабатывает: невесту возвращают сразу же. Не удивлюсь, если где-нибудь это всплывет в списке народных примет и суеверий.:smile:

----------


## ZABAWA

Девочки  скажите,  на  форуме  есть  раздел  такой,  свадьба  ведущей,   у  меня  скоро  свадьба,  а  многих (почти  всех)  в  городе ведущих  я  знаю  программу,  что  делать  даже  и  незнаю,  притом  многие  из  них  будут  на  свадьбе, в  качестве  гостей  не  хочу  напригать  их, помогите  что  делать?

----------


## Инна Р.

Найми любую, попроси поменять программу! На повторные банкеты они же меняю программу, и для тебя сменят! :smile:
или поступи как януська - пригласи 3-4 ведущих, по блоку каждая сможет заполнить новинками, что б тебе было интересно. Есть тема: Наша свадьба: януська и Дагер.:smile:

----------


## ZABAWA

> пригласи 3-4 ведущих, по блоку каждая сможет заполнить новинками, что б тебе было интересно.


Спасибо,  ведущих   и  так  на  свадьбе  будет  много  но  никто  не  хочет  работать,  все  говорит  будут  отдыхать,  тем  более  свадьба  будет  22  сентября   это  среда,  а  то  у  меня  уже  весь  сентябрь   расписан,  вот  и  решили  в  среду, вообщем  я  в  раздумиях,  может  невеста-ведущая,  посидела.  поцеловалась,  побежала  провела  конкурсы,  оригинально  же

----------


## Славина

*ZABAWA*, быть ведущей на собственной свадьбе - это невероятно, воспользуйся советом, что тебе предложила Инна, мне кажется это будет очень интересно, ну если это конечно настоящие подруги, а не просто коллеги. А так выход идеальный, я думаю никому не будет в тягость, это лучше, чем ты будешь метаться между женихом и гостями. Подумай над этим.

----------


## ZABAWA

> быть ведущей на собственной свадьбе - это невероятно


нет  конечно,  я  просто  шучу,  просто  я  частенько  переделываю  сценарии  и  знаю  как  это  трудно,  придумать  потом  сшить.  посмотрю,  я  думаю  если  подруги   откажутся,  единственый  выход  пригласить  казаков,   программа  в  принципе  интересная,  но  работают  в  оснавном  40  минут,  ну  а  дальше  сами,  главное  начать

----------


## ЗАМИР

По поводу каравая. Когда я училась в АПРИКТе, в это же время обучение проходили ведущие регистраций брака (работники ЗАГСов). Некоторые занятия я тоже посещала. Так вот там была тема "Обряды, ритуалы, традиции, обычаи и приметы". И помню информацию о хлебе (каравае).
Свадебный каравай - символ здоровья, гостеприимства и достатка. Достаток новая молодая семья делить ни с кем не будет, а вот помогать создавать этот самый достаток должны и смогут родители. Поэтому и ели этот хлеб в течение семи дней  молодожены и их родители. Даже сестры и братья не имели права его есть, т. к. у них будут свои семьи, и они будут строить свой достаток. Вот это я знаю.
Своих клиентов информирую об этом, а они вправе выбрать свой вариант.

----------


## ZABAWA

Девочки,  а  я  проводила  свадьбу,  молодые  пригласили  священников,  каторые  их  венчали  и  священники  сами  встали  начали  разламывать  каравай   и  с  благославением  давать  кусочки  каравая  гостям  и  где  правда?

----------


## Славина

*ZABAWA*, не заморачивайся, правда у каждого своя, этот момент просто нужно обговаривать с заказчиками, у меня только один раз отказались раздавать каравай, так как невеста  в интернете начиталась всего и плюс ко всему мне на двух листиках мелким шрифтом конкурсы, которые хотела бы чтобы я провела, там была такая банальщина, я листик конечно взяла, но сделала все по своему,  вышло гораздо интереснее, а вот каравай не раздавали.

----------


## Алисочка

[QUOTE=kaschtan;2754359][IMG]http://*********ru/1328786m.jpg[/IMG]
 Номер с цветами. [/QUOTE

Мне пришла такая идея в голову - жених признается в любви, а ведущая говорит, что вот какой прекрасный букет получила невеста, теперь ей можно распрощаться и со своим свадебным букетом. И тут провести кидание букета и подвязку

----------


## fifa

> сбор денег - это все зависит от местности,  от людей.


Мне тоже кажется неловким на свадьбах проводить "денежные сборы". Но недавно сама оказалась в роли "сборщика". На второй день свадьбы гости собирались в доме мамы жениха. В основном это были друзья новобрачных. Не из шкурного интереса, а скорей для создания шутливого настроения я в прихожей накрыла стол, на котором расставила напитки с ценниками: 100 грамм водки - 10 руб., бокал вина - 50 руб., стакан минеральной воды - 100 руб. Самый дорогой напиток - 200 руб.был большой бокал рассола. Закуска бесплатно. Предлагала всем пришедшим напитки в ассортименте.Не ожидала, что молодежь так весело это воспримет. Практически все захотели водку+рассол. И даже те,кто уже был в доме, а не приходил в гости тоже решили начать праздник с посещения такого вот "магазина". Было весело и без всякого напряга.

----------


## PremiumNN

Всем привет!) С кем Знаком!))
Демонстрирую интерактивчик на начало торжества например свадьбы.. (или др.) где нить между вторым и третьим тостом... Придумал не Я) но думаю это не особо замылино!)

Радость завтрашнего утра. (понадибиться маленькая баночка Огурцов))

Уважаемые гости вот поаплодируйте или кивните головой кто хотел бы чтобы сегодняшний вечер был веселый незабываемый?

Для этого необходимо знаете что сделать?

Внести сюда специальный сосуд с кодовым названием Радость завтрашнего утра!

Как вы  думаете, что это может быть?

Ваши варианты?

Замечательно вариантов много! (Обязательно кто-то скажет рассол) (Мы держим интригу)

Итак тот самый сосуд Радость завтрашнего утра должен внести 
Мужчина с голливудской улыбкой – и это наш свидетель!.... (если свадьба)

(выход свидетеля)

Итак, вот этот сосуд! (Вручение)
Его  необходимо поместить в эпицентр зала!

Где это? (вопрос к свидетелю)

(конечно)
Рядом с молодыми!

Итак, под музыку по моему сигналу ты отправляешься в эпицентр зала к молодым в припрыжку радостно!  С голливудской улыбкой ну а гости в это время аплодируют!

----------


## Маргоshа

> Спасибо,  ведущих   и  так  на  свадьбе  будет  много  но  никто  не  хочет  работать,  все  говорит  будут  отдыхать,


Это проблема, и я с ней тоже сталкивалась! Те, девочки с кем ты знаком, обычно не очень хотят вести свадьбу. Во-первых их напрягает, что ты тоже ведущая и будешь со своей колокольни все это оценивать, а во-вторых, никто не хочет "опростоволосится", ведь казусы бывают на любой свадьбе. Даже твоя постановка вопроса, что ты знаешь программы, до сих пор сомневаешься, кажется странной.
Если есть ведущая, которой ты доверяешь, пусть и ведет, все равно - даже ты ведь повторяешь какие-то конкурсы  и наработки на некоторых свадьбах? Но ведь они получаются по разному? Ну, а если на каждую свадьбу у тебя новый материал, и ни разу не было ни одного повтора,  то тогда ты гений!!
Либо пригласи ведущую из соседнего города, чтоб не было как у всех, у девочек здесь спроси.

----------


## Tatiana_S

> Свадебный каравай - символ здоровья, *гостеприимства* и достатка.


Каравай - символ гостеприимства, при этом делиться с гостями ни-ни. Согласитесь, странное утверждение. 
На самом деле существует огромное количество вариантов того, как нужно обходиться со свадебным караваем, при этом многие из них кардинально противоречат друг другу.  А все это потому, что идут эти обряды еще с языческих времен. Каждое племя могло иметь свои обрядовые особенности. И говорить о том, что так правильно, а вот так нет, все-таки некорректно.
Здесь, наверное, лучше выбрать свое видение, свою логическую основу, которую можно подвести под каравайный обряд. 
Я думаю, что не стоит игнорировать и практическую особенность этого вопроса. Многие ли молодожены смогут съесть в течение свадебного вечера каравай? Здесь недолго и до проблем с пищеварением дойти. Многие ли заберут каравай и насушат из него сухари? Или будут в течение недели его есть? А если свадебное путешествие? 
Когда мне приходится выкидывать заплесневелый кусок хлеба, я всегда ощущаю себя предательницей. Всегда вспоминаю бабулю-соседку, которая сушила на батарее сухари. Купит четвертинку хлеба, съест кусочек, а остальные нарежет на дольки и на батарею. Сушила их, но не ела, в мешочки складывала. Так в мешочках эти сухари и вынесли на помойку после ее смерти. И было мне, маленькой девчонке, очень стыдно. И сейчас стыдно, когда приходится хлеб выбрасывать. 
Поэтому для себя я раз и навсегда выбрала вариант, когда каравай полностью раздается гостям, чтобы не стоял он сиротливо где-то в углу стола, а был съеден с удовольствием. А если  еще к обряду мед присоединить, то голодные гости уплетают его за обе щеки.



> Достаток новая молодая семья делить ни с кем не будет


Мне очень импонируют слова Инны, которая Ежик. Чем больше отдаешь, тем больше к тебе назад возвращается. И для молодой семьи это может стать хорошим началом семейной жизни. Они *первыми* пробуют свадебный каравай, и потом делятся им с гостями.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Вот одна из моих идей (родилось спонтанно, но хочу додумать и сделать из этого что-то интересное). Сначала делаю подводку что, мол до свадьбы мужчины много чего обещают, а исполняют ли потом... А здесь столько свидетелей, так что жених теперь не отвертишься. Сейчас невесте будешь обещать "золотые горы", а потом мы проверим, сдержал ли ты слово. На подносе выношу 5 мешочков с записками (можно использовать футляры от яиц-сюрпризов). Итак суть: в записках написано то, что молодой муж обещает подарить своей супруге на 1-ю годовщину свадьбы, на 3 года совместной жизни и т.д. Это может быть машина, квартира, путешествие, бриллиантовое колье и т.п. на усмотрение. Проводила пару раз, прошло хорошо.


Здравствуйте, Уважаемые Таланты, большие и маленькие, новенькие и старенькие.Я на форуме уже почти два года, геолог со стажем. Спасибо за крупинки идей и слитки готового материала. Надеюсь быть полезна, не судите строго. Ведь не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает. :flower: 
Обещания провожу так. Вызываю свидетеля, ставлю его между женихом и невестой, надеваю на него ободок с большими ушами. Молодым предлагаю чашу с Лапшой (фигурные ненадутые шарики, похожие на китайскую лапшу), к ним креплю записочки с обещаниями и молодые по очереди берут лапшинки и зачитывают обещания;"Обещаю капризы", богатыря, и т.д. и вешают эту лапшу с помощью иголочек на уши. Зрелеще ещё то!. Особо радуется свидетель. Ещё похоже провожу "загаваривание зубов"  
Да, меня зовут Елена:rolleyes:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Очень люблю интересное начало любого праздника. С субботу вела юбилей. Это оттуда.
**
Юбилейный парад.
(Всем гостям раздают по воздушному шарику.  Гости надувают шары. )
Ведущий выкрикивает лозунги. Кого называют, идёт скозь стой. Гости машут шарами и кричат «Ура»
Ведущий
Мы начинаем юбилейный парад!
Нам юбиляршу вам представить пора!
У неё большая славная семья!
А ещё собрались здесь верные друзья!

Открывает праздничный парад
Наша славная юбилярша, которой каждый рад
Юбиляру «Ура!» товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
Наташа наша гордость и оплот
 По жизни шагает уверенно вперёд!
Юбилярше «Ура!» товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
А теперь настала нам пора
Родителям юбилярши крикнуть «Ура»
                                  Ура, товарищи!
Крикнуть во весь голос, во всю ширь,
Чтоб узнал об этом весь мир!
	                        Ура, товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
А вот и коллеги строем идут
Мы им благодарны за прекрасный труд
Каждый день в школу, будто в бой!
Болеют за детей и сердцем и душой!
Славным педагогам, Ура, товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
Родственникам Наташиным наш сердечный привет!
Лучше её родственников в городе нет
Желаем счастья им, любви и добра
Дяди, тёти, братья, сын – в вашу честь «Ура»

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
Рады мы приветствовать Наташиных подруг
Приветствуем их поднятием рук!
Пусть им всегда сопутствует успех
Ведь Наташины подруги лучше всех
«Ура» товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
За подругами следуют их мужья
Это тоже верные друзья
Мужья подруг – особый народ
Живут под девизом – «Девчонки – вперёд!»
«Ура», товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
У парада завершающий аккорд
Красавица юбилярша снова идёт!
И ещё к тому же умница она
Так давайте дружно крикнем ей «Ура!»
Ура, товарищи!

Гости кричат «Ура» и машут шарами!

Ведущий
Парад  закончен, все ликуют и поют,
А в честь Наташи юбилейный салют! 

Гости зубочистками прокалывают шарики.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Поцелуй на мосту любви.   ( Сама идея не моя, сочинила текстовку под неё. Проходит просто божественно. Пробуйте!)
> .


Как оказывается всё просто и красиво! Через две недели обязательно запущу. :Vah:  СПАСИБО!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## ZABAWA

> на каждую свадьбу у тебя новый материал, и ни разу не было ни одного повтора


Повторы  бывают  как  и  у  всех,  просто  думаю  они  стесняются  скорее  всего,  как  ты  сказала,  многие  на  свадьбе  не  только  я,  будут  оценивать  со  своей  колокольни,  поэтому  надо  что-то  думать,  я  думаю  главное  начать,  а  потом  с  каждого  по  номеру, и  пусть  что  хотят  потом  говорят,  главное  я  буду  невестой!

----------


## ZABAWA

> мне на двух листиках мелким шрифтом конкурсы, которые хотела бы чтобы я провела,


Такая  же  тема  была,  я  тоже  согласилась, а  на  свадьбе  потом  сказала,  что  скоро  проведу  и  как-то  всё  забылось  потом.  и  в  конце  невеста  подошла  и  сказала,  Слава  Богу,  что  вы  не  провели  мои    конкурсы,  а  то  бы  опозорились,  вот  имено  они  придумывают  какие-то  конкурсы,  а  все  косые  взгляды  ловим  мы

----------


## ink 13

Игровой момент на юбилее.
 После слов ведущего  гости  должны дружно кричать :
 " А у нас, а у нас есть подарочек для вас!"

Мы сегодня здесь не зря
Вместе собрались, друзья!
Всюду шутки, поздравленья,
Пожеланья к дню рожденья.
Именинницу как раз
Будем поздравлять сейчас!
Ну-ка, гости, подключайтесь
И кричите, что есть сил,
Будто кто-то вас за что-то
Очень сильно укусил.
Сегодня Таня встала рано, Чтоб потом ей не спешить. Начала, пока не поздно, Себя в порядок приводить Подходит Таня к белой ванне, Чтобы голову помыть, А шампуня - ну ни капли. Что же делать, как тут быть?

Гости хором " А нас, а у нас есть подарочек для вас"-  достает из коробки шампунь.

Наряжаться так устала, 
Пробираться к кухне стала,
 Чтобы кофию испить, 
Силы чтоб восстановить. 
Но вчера зашел сосед, 
И сегодня кофе нет.

Гости опять хором прозносят фразу, -  достает пакетик кофе.

Знаем, Таня- сладкоежка, 
Любит сладкое она. 
День конфет она не ела 
И уже огорчена.

Гости хором.... ...................- вручаем.... конфету. 

Вот готовить Таня стала, 
Мясо лучшее достала. 
Чем же блюдо поперчить,
Чтоб гостей не огорчить? 

Гости хором...................... - пакетик перца 
Наконец обед готов: Сто салатов, торт и плов. 
Вот все блюда на столе, 
Только соль хозяйка, где? 

Гости хором..................................., - соль
Вот ушел последний гость, 
А посуды целый воз. 
Что тут делать, как же мыть, 
Где бы губку раздобыть? 

Гости хором...,................... -  губку

Не сочти за оскорбленье
Эту шутку- поздравленье.
Улыбайся, песни пой,
Знай, друзья всегда с тобой!

----------


## Инна Р.

*ZABAWA*,
Странные они - ведущие, которых ты пригласила. Неужели все прийдут и сядут???
Все таки мой тебе совет: распредели им время: одна встречу проведет, другая пару тостов и т.д. - для них 20 минут работы - не работа, но хоть порядок будет. Особенно если гостей много! Сколько пригласили??? А то окажешься невестой.. но без нормальной свадьбы!!! Ведь - если никто не подготовится, ниче интересного не проведет! Все прийдут понадеявшись на "авось без меня обойдется". Ну не тебе же, ведущей объяснять: четкая организация - большая часть успешного мероприятия.. не пускай на самотек, в ожидании, что кто нибудь - как нибудь!

----------


## ZABAWA

> Странные они - ведущие, которых ты пригласила. Неужели все прийдут и сядут???
> Все таки мой тебе совет: распредели им время: одна встречу проведет, другая пару тостов и т.д. - для них 20 минут работы - не работа, но хоть порядок будет. Особенно если гостей много! Сколько пригласили??? А то окажешься невестой.. но без нормальной свадьбы!!! Ведь - если никто не подготовится, ниче интересного не проведет! Все прийдут понадеявшись на "авось без меня обойдется". Ну не тебе же, ведущей объяснять: четкая организация - большая часть успешного мероприятия.. не пускай на самотек, в ожидании, что кто нибудь - как нибудь!
> __________________


Инна  спасибо   огромное,  я  всё  это  прекрасно   знаю,  просто  когда  сама   провожу.  увереность  на  100%,  а  когда  на  кого-то  понадеешься,  то  как  всегда  получится  форс мажор,  вот  я  и  переживаю,  конечно  же  поговорю  с  ними,  предложу,  у  меня  свекровь  ведущая  профи,  она  говорит,  Оля  не  волнуйся,  я  прикрою,  но    я  же  не  каждый  день  замуж  выхожу,  всегда  говорю  новобрачным,  не  волнуйтесь  всё  будет  хорошо,  а  сама    вся  в  волнение,  пора  пить  успокаительные

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> существуют какие -либо стихи при проведении данного обряда и музыка мы используем песню группы "дилижанс"


 Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я очень люблю всё красивое, нежное и троготельное! Поэтому всегда предлагаю обряд прощание с фатой. Провожу по схеме
1. Все гости встают в круг, в середине которого стоит стул.(если разрешают в зале - используем свечи. Знаю, о них было много разговоров, поэтому сейчас не обсуждаю.
2. Звучит музыка "Осока"
Под музыку в середину зала папа выводит невесту, а я читаю стих
Так недавно совсем тебя мама ласкала
И качала твою по ночам колыбель.
Быстро время прошло, и ты взрослою стала
И стоишь, словно в облаке, в белой фате.

3. К невесте подходит мама и начинает снимать фату, а я говорю
Мы снимаем фату с этой девочки милой,
Отправляем её в семейную жизнь
И хотим, чтобы солнце её вечно светило,
И слезинки из глаз никогда не лились.

4. Мама жениха подходит и накидывает на невесту красивый шарфик, а папа жениха подводит её к жениху. Я в это время говорю:
Счастья, милая ......, тебе мы желаем
Не на год, не на два, а на целую жизнь.
В добрый путь, в добрый час мы тебя провожаем
На счастливую, долгую, добрую жизнь!

После чего молодые подходят к гостям, они их поздравляют, и звучит песня "Мы желаем счастья вам", либо можно провести танец.

----------


## Подмосковочка

*ink 13*,
 Извините, но тема называется "Собственные наработки", а этот игровой момент  был описан в  журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" , и уже выкладывался на форуме.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> И
> Лучше расспросить молодоженов и родителей о том, как этот обряд видят они. Бывает так, что бабушки или родители четко знают как надо сделать. И лучше их не переубеждать. Иначе, могут остаться недовольными или обиженными.
> Хорошо то, что большинство заказчиков доверяют опыту ведущего.


Обсалютно согласна!  :Ok: У всех своё мнение! Сталкивалась за 6 лет с разными людими и обычаями. Сейчас обговариваем даже битьё фужеров. Как-то мне сказали, что в их семье битьё посуды - дурная примета! Каравай тоже обговариваем - раздавать или забирать, ломать или кусать. Уточняю их оношение к конкурсу с деньгами, если против - меняю на шуточные.
ДА!!! Много мелочей в нашей работе! и так не хочется, чтобы именно они стали ложкой дёгтя !!:frown:

----------


## Ильич

> а папа жениха подводит её к жениху.


?????????
Отец невесты - да
Но отец жениха???? Он с какого попкова то здесь?

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> ?????????
> Отец невесты - да
> Но отец жениха???? Он с какого попкова то здесь?


Так ведь он глава семьи, в которую приходит молодая! И вообще, отец жениха часто остаётся не у дел, а ведь он то тоже имеет место быть!Свёкр всё таки! :Ha:

----------


## ЗАМИР

shershena! А ведь в этом есть смысл.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> shershena! А ведь в этом есть смысл.


Спасибо за поддержку!! Я - Елена Ширшина

----------


## ZABAWA

пожелание  жениху

Мужчина, муж возлюбленный, запомни!
Hе будь в своих желаниях жесток.
Любовь, как эхо, и по всем законам
Должна иметь источник и исток.
Любовь - очаг! Когда в ней пышет пламя,
Она щедра, распахнута, светла.
Ты обеспечь очаг любви дровами,
Потом уж требуй света и тепла ! 

пожелание  невесте  от  мамы

Ты, дочь моя, уходишь в дом чужой. 
Возьми с собой терпение в дорогу. 
Оно, как ключ, - надежная подмога, 
Ты тем ключом откроешь вход любой. 
Пронзишь с терпеньем ты и бездну вод, 
Проникнешь ты и в тайны дня и ночи, 
Избранник твой пусть ваш союз упрочит, 
Пусть он тебя избавит от невзгод. 
Пусть муж роднее будет с каждым годом. 
И все, чем он не одарил тебя, 
В теченье жизни только лишь любя, 
Пусть будет солнцем для тебя и медом

----------


## девочка Женя

> Итак, под музыку по моему сигналу ты отправляешься в эпицентр зала к молодым в припрыжку радостно! С голливудской улыбкой ну а гости в это время аплодируют!


Я как то не поняла -а зачем к молодым огурцы? Они же вроде (по идеи не должны) злоупотреблять алкоголем, дабы потомство получить здоровое.

----------


## Инна Р.

*девочка Женя*,
Я тоже думаю - огурцы надо отдать тому, кто угадл... что это россол.

----------


## optimistka17

> Ты, дочь моя, уходишь в дом чужой. 
> Возьми с собой терпение в дорогу. 
> Оно, как ключ, - надежная подмога, 
> Ты тем ключом откроешь вход любой.


Объясните мне, пожалуйста ,для чего в *Собственных наработках* перепечатывать то,что есть практически в *каждой книжке о Свадьбах*?


> Я - Елена Ширшина
> __________________


Поставь* свое имя в автоподпись* (это делается через Мой кабинет...)Иначе имя потеряется

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Поставь свое имя в автоподпись


Вот что значит  - опыт! :smile: Я сама ещё только подумала, как это сделать, а мне уже подсказали! Ребята, мне с вами определённо по пути!!!!!

----------


## nanewich

> а папа жениха подводит её к жениху.


Елена смысл тут какой то сомнительный(папа где-то взял кого-то и привёл к сыну. По типу, мы выбрали , а ты живи).
Правильнее так, молодожёны вместе подошли к родителям жениха, мама накинула на плечи шарфик невесте, папа благословил пару. Так логичней, сын привёл жену, родители одобрили выбор и приняли её в семью. ИМХО.

----------


## optimistka17

> Так ведь он глава семьи, в которую приходит молодая! И вообще, отец жениха часто остаётся не у дел, а ведь он то тоже имеет место быть!Свёкр всё таки!


Да пусть он хоть трижды глава. Но прошли те времена, когда судьбу молодых решали родители.
 Молодые сами делают свой выбор.
 А роль родителей отныне- благословить их выбор.
 Переживаешь , что отец останется не удел,- додумай сценарный ход, где задействованы оба. И отец, и сын. Знаю, что моя землячка, Оля Леона использует элемент с клинком. Можешь распросить её как.
Я же , если была такая необходимость ,то ограничивалась танцевальным моментом, когда и отец ,и жених собирали за собой паровоз и врубали "Будешь этим королем"
Вполне достаточно, чтоб показать , что молодость  опыт идут рядом.
 Потому я вполне соглашаюсь с мнением



> смысл тут какой то сомнительный(*папа где-то взял кого-то и привёл к сыну. По типу, мы выбрали , а ты живи).*
> Правильнее так, молодожёны* вместе* подошли к родителям жениха, мама накинула на плечи шарфик невесте, *папа благословил* пару. Так логичней, сын привёл жену, родители одобрили выбор и приняли её в семью. ИМХО.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> лена смысл тут какой то сомнительный(папа где-то взял кого-то и привёл к сыну. По типу, мы выбрали , а ты живи).
> Правильнее так, молодожёны вместе подошли к родителям жениха, мама накинула на плечи шарфик невесте, папа благословил пару. Так логичней, сын привёл жену, родители одобрили выбор и приняли её в семью. ИМХО.


Конечно, так лучше и правильнее!!! Спасибо!!! И что я так долго была в подполье?kuku Столько времени упустила! А ведь одна голова хорошо, а столько, да ещё каких, да в одном месте, да бесплатно,.......!!!!!!! Теперь я отсюда - ни ногой!!!!!
Геологи!!! Выходите из подполья!!! Здесь настоящий клад!!! :Ok:

----------


## LUSHA

Вот такой интересный момент, повторный брак и у жениха и у невесты, есть дети сын и дочь(6-7 лет), так вот они встречают их(молодых) в конце коридора из гостей, в одежде ангелов с крылышками и ведут их за руки на места для молодых. Что сказать при этом, пока думаю, щекотливый момент.

----------


## tanaden

> Иногда провожу конкурс командный! Не знаю выставлял его здесь кто-нибудь! Собираю две команды, напротив них стоят стулья на которых лежат два листка и две ручки, а возле стульев стоят жених с невестой. Прошу команды оставить на листках свои подписи, но условие быстро, качественно и ручки на пол не бросать! Команды  расписались и особенно радуется та команда, которая первая закончила расписываться! И тогда я говорю, что в этой игре победителей нет, так как я сейчас прочитаю под чем все гости расписались. Переворачиваю листы и громко зачитываю! Обычно все с этим согласны и рады исполнить!
> Текст на листке:


а у меня есть такой вариант этого конкурса: гости за столом, раздаю каждой половине застолья листок и ручку и даю старт, кто быстрее на память поставит свою подпись для молодых или юбиляра, а на обратной стороне текст:
1.Мы, нижеподписавшиеся обязуемся своими силами и на свои средства выполнить евроремонт в квартире молодоженов
2.Мы, нижеподписавшиеся обязуемся каждый год перед Пасхой проводить генеральную уборку в квартире Натальи и Романа

----------


## optimistka17

> а на обратной стороне текст:
> 1.Мы, нижеподписавшиеся обязуемся своими силами и на свои средства выполнить евроремонт в квартире молодоженов
> 2.Мы, нижеподписавшиеся обязуемся каждый год перед Пасхой проводить генеральную уборку в квартире Натальи и Романа


У меня текст более подробный. Может тебе пригодится?
Для разнообразия кину не свадебный, а юбилейный текст...

Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся, собравшиеся сегодня 18февраля 2010 г в уютном кафе на пр Кирова  , дабы отпраздновать  не будем говорить какую годовщину со дня рождения горячо любимого Виталия Федоровича,  выпив определенное количество полезных напитков, оставаясь при здравом уме и рассудке, решили взять на себя обязательство:

1 Оплачивать все коммунальные счета Виталия Федоровича вплоть до следующего юбилея…
2 И далее составлять компанию Виталию Федоровичу для совместного посещения баньки
3 Обеспечить внукам Алине, Давиду и Карине достойное образование в престижных учебных заведениях
4 Ублажать сегодня именинника сладкими речами и хорошим настроением, угощая при этом Виталия Федоровича так, чтоб блаженная улыбка радости и удовольствия не сходила с его лица
      Данное обязательство дано добровольно, без всякого принуждения
Дата...18февраля 2010года


2 вариант

Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся, отложившие все текущие дела, дабы славно отметить выдающуюся  дату,-день рождения несравненного Виталия Федоровича, перед лицом всех собравшихся , даем обещание:
1 Учитывая кризис в стране, обеспечить Виталия Федоровича  продовольственным пайком  на уровне, который не уступает потребностям членов Правительства
2Обязауемся оплачивать все имеющиеся и будущие кредитные счета Виталия Федоровича до  их полной выплаты
3Позаботимся о регулярных оздоровительных процедурах для Виталия Федоровича, будь то сеансы массажа, отдых в санатории либо водные оздоровительные процедуры в сауне и бассейне.
4В связи с отсутствием представителей прессы на сегодняшнем празднике, обязуемся с помощью цыганской почты, рассказать всем знакомым , соседям и просто жителям г Днепропетровска как же славно мы повеселились у Вас в гостях

Данное обязательство дано целиком осознанно, с полным пониманием последующей за ним ответственности.

 Дата 18 февраля 2010 года

----------


## optimistka17

> в одежде ангелов с крылышками и ведут их за руки на места для молодых. Что сказать при этом, пока думаю, щекотливый момент.


 А для чего что-то говорить? Я бы просто включила шикрную музыку *Алилуя любви, алилуя*

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Сообщение от Маргоshа Посмотреть сообщение
> Девчонки, сбор денег - это все зависит от местности, от людей.


Это, действительно, деликатная тема. Я всегда прислушиваюсь к мнению жениха и невесты по поводу денежных конкурсов. А вообще действую по обстоятельствам. Если народ не в состоянии выложить дополнительные деньги на конкурсах, я стараюсь красиво от них отойти. А если гости готовы выложить различные суммы, то почему бы и нет. На последней свадьбе шампанское с аукциона ушло за 6 тысяч гривен (примерно 750 долларов), причем нарушив условия торга, с согласия молодых и всех гостей бутылку выкупили пополам (по 3 тыс.) противоборствующие стороны. Все довольны.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Сообщение от ink 13
> друзья расскажите и подскажите как происходит обряд снимания фаты


Я предлагаю молодым 3 вар-та снятия фаты: снимает свекровь,снимает крестная мама, снимает жених. У нас не принято,чтоб фату снимала мама невесты. Молодые обычно выбирают 3 вар-т. Под красивую музыку жених снимает фату, на каждую шпилечку целует невесту, говорит на ушко нежные слова. Потом под другую мелодию свекровь повязывает невесте 
косынку. Для свекрови и невестки звучит куплет, припев для их совместного танца. Последнее время невесты нередко отказываются снимать фату из-за того, что не хотят портить прическу или не приемлют косынок. С замечательной невестой Анечкой мы придумали свой вариант: снимала фату свекровь под традиционную мелодию, а затем жених,переодевшись во фрак, на голове "цилиндр", с зонтом-тросточкой под веселую музыку появляется возле мамы и невесты, передает маме шляпку с вуалькой.Свекровь одевает шляпку невесте, жених одевает на руку невесте браслет с игрушечной собачкой (имитация дамы с собачкой), и приглашает любимую на танец. Я как-то сумбурно описала. Видео еще не готово, а фото можно посмотреть на моем сайте. Там молодые танцуют под зонтом. Если заинтересует,пишите,отвечу подробнее.

----------


## Елена Дианова

Придумалась у меня тут сказка на Новый год, по типу дяди паши и Репки.
В Новый год, все без сомненья,
люди сказку  ждут всегда.
В нашем зале превращенья и актерская игра, 

В лесу, под старой елкой
Живет  зайчонок  робкий.
Он твердит всегда  одно:
« Живется зайцам нелегко».

Как-то раз, под Новый год,
Собрался лесной народ.
В  гости к зайчику  сходить, 
Там и  выпить, закусить.


Пришел старый дядя Лось ( во мне все оборвалось)
С ним пришла Девица-Кошка (мне шампанского немножко)
Прибежала тетя Свинка (я красива как снежинка).
Ну и очень мудрый ежик ( я без головы и ножек),
Хоть от холода дрожал, к зайцу тоже прибежал.

Заяц всем твердит свое
« Живется зайцам нелегко»
Тут промолвил дядя лось ( Во мне все оборвалось)
Что б легко  жилось с утра, надо выпить коньяка.

Но вмешалась тетя кошка ( Мне шампанского немножко)
Зайцу станет легче жить, если будет он хитрить.

Нет, позвольте, молвит свинка ( я красива как снежинка).
Что бы легче стало жить, нужно зайчика женить

В разговор вступил тут  ежик ( я без головы и ножек).
Чтоб легко на свете жить,
Нужно зайцу храбрым быть.

Заяц знай, твердит одно:
« Живется зайцам нелегко».

Ничего, сказал всем лось ( во мне все оборвалось)
Наступает  зайца год,
Зайцу точно повезет.

Говорит девица кошка ( мне шампанского немножко)
А  чтоб закрепить успех,
Приглашаю выпить  всех

Это мысль вскричала свинка ( я красива как снежинка)
Выпить рад и мудрый ежик ( я без головы и ножек).
Стали звери наливать
Стали зайца поздравлять.

За зайца год и вам друзья,
Поднять бокал уже пора.
Чтоб в зайца год жилось легко,
И все всегда во всем везло.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

[QUOTE=optimistka17;2768513]У меня текст более подробный. Может тебе пригодится?
Для разнообразия кину не свадебный, а юбилейный текст...

Люда, а можно полюбопытствовать и свадебным текстом........ Спасибо!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> А для чего что-то говорить? Я бы просто включила шикрную музыку Алилуя любви, алилуя


Людмила, пожалуйста, прошу киньте в меня этой шикарной музыкой! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## nata_tamada

> Придумалась у меня тут сказка на Новый год, по типу дяди паши и Репки.
> В Новый год, все без сомненья,
> люди сказку  ждут всегда.
> ...
> За зайца год и вам друзья,
> Поднять бокал уже пора.
> Чтоб в зайца год жилось легко,
> И все всегда во всем везло.


СУПЕЕЕЕР молодец, сама придумала? :eek:

----------


## optimistka17

> Людмила, пожалуйста, прошу киньте в меня этой шикарной музыкой! Заранее благодарю!


да  пожалуйста, берите и пользуйтесь,друзья.
Это вариант *Алилуйи* у меня любимый.
 Есть еще два. Но думаю, что будет и этого достаточно
http://files.mail.ru/8KD1KP

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, а можно полюбопытствовать и свадебным текстом........ Спасибо!


Тексты похожие


Мы, на другой стороне подписавшиеся, на свадьбе Маши и Сергея, которая состоялась 24 апреля 2010года, в ресторане "Тыныця"обязуемся  оплачивать все кредитные счета молодоженов , а также своими силами и на свои средства организовывать в апреле каждого года выезд на природу молодоженов и всех присутствующих на этом празднике гостей.

Так же, каждое двадцать четвёртое число этого месяца, мы обязуемся своими силами и на свои средства организовывать грандиозный субботник по любому из предоставленных молодоженами адресов: будь то их квартира,дача или личный особняк.
В чем и подписались с превеликим удовольствием и радостью… 

24.04.2010
Мы, на обратной стороне подписавшиеся, на свадьбе Маши  и Сергея, которая состоялась 24.04.2010 г.  в ресторане "Тыныця", когда город радовался весеннему теплу и первым зеленым листочкам,  обязуемся  безропотно поддерживать молодую семью денежными знаками, промышленными и продовольственными товарами ,полезными советами по первому их требованию.

Обязуемся обеспечить  всех будущих детей Сергея и Маши достойным образованием, престижной работой и беззаботной жизнью до  их глубокой старости.

В чем и подписались при полном рассудке и памяти, вполне добровольно , без малейшего принуждения…
За данное слово привыкли отвечать по всей строгости закона.


24.04.2010

----------


## Анюша

> Тексты похожие


можно тексты составлять исходя из желаний юбиляров (молодых), на предварительных встречах выяснить мечту на данный момент, желания на будущий год и все это "осуществлять" посредством подписей гостей - обычно очень бурно воспринимается...

----------


## Маргоshа

> да  пожалуйста, берите и пользуйтесь,друзья.
> Это вариант Алилуйи у меня любимый.
>  Есть еще два. Но думаю, что будет и этого достаточно
> http://files.mail.ru/8KD1KP


Людаааа! не могу скачать, пишет "файл в обработке".

----------


## optimistka17

> Людмила, пожалуйста, прошу киньте в меня этой шикарной музыкой! Заранее благодарю!
> __________________





> Людаааа! не могу скачать, пишет "файл в обработке".


Отправила вам на почту. Если сможете, залейте и выставьте для народа...

----------


## Маргоshа

> Отправила вам на почту. Если сможете, залейте и выставьте для народа...


Все получила. :Aga: 
Народ, лови!:smile:
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/71072





> да  пожалуйста, берите и пользуйтесь,друзья.
> Это вариант *Алилуйи* у меня любимый.


Речь идет о песне "Алиллуйя Любви"
(уточнение для ясности:wink:)

----------


## kcy4

> Придумалась у меня тут сказка на Новый год, по типу дяди паши и Репки.
> В Новый год, все без сомненья,
> люди сказку  ждут всегда.
> В нашем зале превращенья и актерская игра, 
> .


здорово, большое спасибо
начинаем готовится к новому году

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Отправила вам на почту. Если сможете, залейте и выставьте для народа...


Людмила, на  почте, почему то ничего нет, а из народного не качается.....Жалко! Наверное из-за сумасшедшей жары.Даже инет безобразничает. Спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Людмила, на  почте, почему то ничего нет, а из народного не качается.....Жалко! Наверное из-за сумасшедшей жары.Даже инет безобразничает. Спасибо!


Любовь!!!
Выходишь на Музгруз
http://www.***********/search/ вместо**********_ muzgruz
Задаешь в поисковик
Алилуйя любви
Выпадает сто  "Алиллуййй"
Скачиваешь...
И на жару пИлюЁшь:biggrin:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ура! Мне открыли ворота! Спасибо!!!
Я себя чувствую козой, которая не знает куда рвануть!
Но мне и здесь очень нравится. Сегодня наводила порядки в бумажках, нашла вот этот конкурс с Амурчиками.(где-то брала идею давно, подделывала под себя)

*АМУРЧИКИ*
Влюбляться никогда не поздно.
Возможно и шутя, но можно и серьезно.
Любви огонь пусть ярче полыхает,
На добрые слова влюбленных вдохновляет!
Для счастья и надежды влюбляйтесь, господа.
Хотите на минутку! А лучше навсегда!
Приглашаю 5 женщин и столько же мужчин. Каждая команда выбирает себе из зрителей самых молодых гостей: это юные боги любви - Амуры.*(вот здесь и пригодятся крылышки)*
1. «На крыльях любви» - так называется первый тур нашего конкурса. Ведь влюбленные должны мчаться на свидание на крыльях любви.
Надеваю на шею Амурам по пять ленточек, к каждой из которых прикреплено большое сердце. Ленточки должны легко сниматься с шеи Амура.
Для каждой команды готовят «крылья любви» из ватмана, которые резинкой крепятся на руки.
Под веселую мелодию первый игрок надевает крылья, бежит к своему Амуру, снимает с шеи ленточку с сердцем, одевает себе и бежит назад, Передает крылья другому игроку и т.д.
А теперь пусть влюбленные кавалеры и дамы перевернут свои сердечки, и прочтут имена. И как можно быстрее найдут свои половинки.
Побеждает тот, кто найдет первым. ( Пьеро - Мальвина, Алла Пугачева - Филипп Киркоров, Иван Царевич - Василиса Премудрая,   Яна - Виталий,*( это имена молодых)* Леший- Баба-Яга). И так, быстрее всех соединила свои сердца пара.........
2. Объявляю второй тур, который называется «Орден Алой Подвязки».
Как известно, его учредил английский король в честь дамы сердца. Он просто-напросто... сорвал подвязку с ее прелестной ножки, и с тех пор все рыцари мечтали об этом.
Я прошу наших дам поставить одну ножку на стул, так, чтобы рыцарям удобно было снимать подвязки. Подвязками у нас будут ленточки. Я прошу каждую даму завязать себе на ножке по три бантика.*( могут это делать и мужчины, бегая к своей даме и принося и завязывая по одной подвязке)* Пока будет звучать музыка, кавалеры будут зубами    развязывать все бантики.
 ( Всем даются ордена)
3.	Третий тур - «Влюбленный коктейль». 
Когда говорю «ВОДКА» - дамы обнимают кавалеров.
 КОНЬЯК» - кавалеры целуют дам. 
(ВИНО» - кавалеры берут дам на руки.
Или *конкурс на выбывание.* Каждый кавалер получает газету и прячет её в карман. Пока звучит музыка, пары танцуют, музыка останавливается, кавалер быстро достает газету из кармана, расстилает на полу, становится на неё одним каленом , а дама быстро садится ему на колено и кричит «Оба-на».
(Награждение и медленный танец)

----------


## LUSHA

Спасибо за Алилуйя  :flower: , послушала и сразу слова нужные подобрались, очень трогательно.

----------


## Перина Анна

Тост на цветочный День рождения или просто для хорошего человечка

(авторск.)



Ромашковая свежесть.
Цвет утренней зари.
Вы- женщина богиня,
вы- лучик доброты!


Все утонуть согласны
в глубинах Ваших глаз!
Они, как Вы- прекрасны,
а Вы для всех- алмаз!


Букет из пожеланий,
сердечных, теплых слов-
тебе(Вам), наша родная:
слова, цветы, любовь!

----------


## Juliya Star

> Тост на цветочный День рождения или просто для хорошего человечка
> 
> (авторск.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ромашковая свежесть.
> Цвет утренней зари.
> Вы- женщина богиня,
> ...


Анечка ты чудесные стихи пишешь, ну мой совет тебе, пиши в закрытых темах, а то твои стихи на разных форумах других встречаю или в группах, тем более авторство там приписывают не тебе:(

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Супер Тамада*,



> ну мой совет тебе, пиши в закрытых темах, а то твои стихи на разных форумах других встречаю или в группах, тем более авторство там приписывают не тебе:(


Не уверена что это правильный совет. Ведь Аннушка как и все мы пришла сюда ДЕЛИТЬСЯ своим творчеством( чему мы все несказанно рады, дай Бог ей здоровья). У нее СТОЛЬКО идей и творческого потенциала, что она свои сочинения выкладывает для всех нас. Чем больше отдаешь- тем больше дается. А по поводу авторства....было сказано ооооочень много. Если кто-то приписывает себе авторство- то пусть это будет на их совести. А ты можешь при случае "ткнуть носом" того человека,кто стырил ее стихи и открыто объявить КТО автор. А Анюта- для всех клад!!!!

----------


## Fomkina

> ну мой совет тебе, пиши в закрытых темах


Для геолого-разведочной группы,наверняка, не существует закрытых тем.:frown:Такя уж у них природа:frown:

----------


## ZABAWA

> Объясните мне, пожалуйста ,для чего в Собственных наработках перепечатывать то,что есть практически в каждой книжке о Свадьбах?


Туплю  простите,  невелите  казнить,  велите  слово  молвить!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Для геолого-разведочной группы,наверняка, не существует закрытых тем.:frown:Такя уж у них природа:frown:


Конечно понимаю, что грязню в теме,но...если я мало что смогу сама придумать,только кое-что доработать...мне сюда и не только сюда и не смотреть?

----------


## Элен

> Сообщение от Fomkina-Roslavl  
> Для геолого-разведочной группы





> если я мало что смогу сама придумать,только кое-что доработать...мне сюда и не только сюда и не смотреть?


Марина,ты не относишься к геолого-разведочной группе,сообщение о совсем других людях. :flower:

----------


## клеопатра-29

Здравствуйте девочки и мальчики понимаю что перед тем как писать надо все предыдущее прочесть но пока я читаю,выношу на ваш суд свою наработку Модельная кллекция  для свадьбы ,сразу оговорюсь что все модели семейные трусы с акцесуароми Идет на ура в середине торжества когда компания уже разгорячилась.

Внашем городе сенсация 
Сегодня единственная презинтация
Мужского семейного белья демонстрация
Модели представленны здесь не простые
да и не просто юморные
Со смыслом вся коллекцич Рюмашкина Алексия

                (Зв.муз.)

1)Первая модель семейная и очень верная
В командировку муж собрался 
а клучик у жены остался 
Может не переживать супруга за любимейщего друга
(на трусах замок на шее ключ)

2)Эта модель в гордеробе нужна
Несколько функцый выполняет она
Любимую сможешь ты накормить
и от злодеев ее защитить
Самая главная функция третья
все мужчины ее уважают за это
(в трусах карман в нем сковорода)

3)Дар благородный сделаешь сам 
если вдруг будет без денег карман
долго не думай себя подари 
бантик поярче лишь ты завяжи
(яркие трусы на шее бант)

4)Чтоб брильянт жене купить 
себя в чем то надо ущемить
Как подскажит кутюрье
ты накопишь на колье
Заплатку на трусы нашил-
еще годик относил
Будешь трусья подшивать 
а деньжища накоплять
(трусы в заплатках)

5)Обратите внимания на модель
Романтик 21 века _________ поверь
в ней учтены все пожелания 
твоей супруги ожидания
_______ супруг твой должен иногда
быть романтичкым  правда  да

6) В семье муж -добытчик
Гордость жене , не позабыл это и кутюрье 
я с гордостью вам представляю модель
такие носи ты по праву теперь
(Леопардовые трусы,на шее мех лисы)

7) И последнюю модель педставляем вам теперь
сильные могучий мужчина в семье
Этому есть отраженье в белье
в крупный кирпичик моделька не зря
Значит в семье мужчина стена!

(модели или уходят или выстраиваются в ряд)

Коллекцыю не зря Рюмашкин показал
Для жениха он тост нам передал
В обиду ты _________ не давай
и пончики ей к чаю выпекай
Буть терпеливым и уступчивым в споре
Лишь для нее не бывай ты суровым
Романтиком быть не забывай
Денег побольше в семью добывай
Будь верным и чесным 
примером во всем
Чтоб стояла она за тобой 
Как за каменной стеной
Так поднимим наши бокалы 
за положительные качества нашего ___________

Не судите строго плиззззззззз.
 Фото пока выкладывать не умею как научусь и если надо будет то скину.

----------


## Сергей Ст

Веселушки у Петрушки.
Игровая программа для детей с шутками, розыгрышами да прибаутками, сказкой-рассказкой да заграничной пляской.

Выходит  Скоморох.
Скоморох: Здравствуйте, ребятишки!
		Великанши девчонки
		И великаны мальчишки!
		Гостям рады, что пришли,
		Для нас времечко нашли!
		Будут здесь у нас забавы,
		Мы потешим вас на славу,
		Но вернемся, как во сне,
		К нашей русской старине.
Выходит Петрушка.
Петрушка: Привет, привет,
		А вот и я!
		Совсем малышек,
		От горшка всего-то вершек!
Скоморох: Ну вот, явился, не запылился,
		Раньше без него не один праздник не обходился.
Петрушка:	 Небось, уж меня заждались?
Скоморох: Ну не то чтобы очень.
		Уж проходи, коль пришел.
Петрушка:	 (обращаясь к детям) Как мне с такими дружить?
		Как мне таких веселить?
		А! Загадаю-ка загадку,
		Жду скорей от вас отгадку:
		Мой красивый колпачок
		Сдвинут лихо на бочек.
		Я забавная игрушка
		И зовут меня…(Петрушка).
		Ох досадно мне друзья
		Как вас звать, не знаю я.
Скоморох: Ребята, как только Петрушка чирикнет.
		Пусть каждый свое имя крикнет.
Петрушка:	 Чик-чирик!
		(Дети кричат)
Скоморох: Петрушка ничего не поймет, воробей и тот громче поёт.
		Предлагаю веселей прокричать своих друзей.
Петрушка:	 Чик-чирик!
		(Дети кричат)
		Все вы молодцы, друзья
		Всех теперь вас знаю я!
Скоморох: А раз так, то начинай, забаву перву объявляй.
Петрушка:	 Дорогие зрители!
		Состязаться со мной, не хотите ли?
Скоморох: А в чем состязаться-то?
Петрушка: Ну, кто громче заорет или кто откроет шире рот.
Скоморох: А как это?
Петрушка: Да очень просто! Пусть все хором крикнут «Пет – руш – ка», а я 
послушаю, у кого громче получается. Давайте. Три-четыре!
(Дети кричат)
Ась, как будто меня кто позвал или показалось. Ещё громче!
		(Дети кричат)
Ой, будто комар в ухе звенит! Да вроде рано еще для комаров, не  сезон. Еще разок крикните, да погромче!
(Дети кричат)
Ватрушка! Кто сказал «ватрушка»? я ватрушки люблю. Давайте   ее сюда.
Скоморох: Ну, Петрушка, скажу заранее, не нужны нам такие состязания.
Петрушка: Да ладно, я же пошутил. Ой, что я сегодня натворил!
Скоморох: Что?
Петрушка: По дороге сюда пословицы сочинил. Их сейчас я вам задам. 
Скажите, как было раньше, - подарок дам. Пословица первая: что уставился, как баран на новую дубленку. (новые ворота)
		Пословица вторая.
Скоморох: Такая же поди простая.
Петрушка: Кто рано встаёт, тот всех достаёт. (тому Бог подаёт)
Скоморох: Сейчас очередь моя, загадываю я: любишь кататься – люби и 
катайся. (саночки возить)
Тише скажешь (едешь) – дальше будешь.
 Петрушка: А эту ни за что не отгадаете: на воре и шапка моя, и куртка моя.
		(На воре и шапка горит)
Скоморох: Хороша маша, да жена Наташа. (не наша)
Петрушка: Сидит девица в темнице, за воровство (а коса) на улице.
Скоморох: Пословицы вы знаете на «отлично»!
Петрушка: Всем в подарок поцелуй необычный! 
(посылает воздушные поцелуи зрителям)
А сейчас, уважаемая публика, мы покажем вам дырку от бублика!
Скоморох: Какую еще дырку от бублика? Сейчас я буду загадывать загадки, 
за отгадку приз вам сладкий.
Петрушка: А я их буду отгадывать.
Скоморох: Это почему ты их будешь отгадывать?
Петрушка: Потому что я самый лучший специалист по разгадыванию 
загадок.
Скоморох: Это мы еще увидим. Вот вам первая загадка: в гору бегом с горы 
 кувырком, кто это? (заяц)
Петрушка: Я не согласен, у меня другая отгадка. Это обезьян по фамилии 
Макак, который захотел бананов, а так как бананы растут на высокой горе, то Макак побежал на эту гору и говорит: «Дайте, дайте мне бананов!» -  ну ему и дали. Потом еще раз дали. Потом догнали и еще добавили. Он и полетел с горы кувырком!
Скоморох: Достаточно. Загадка вторая.
Петрушка: Такая же, поди, глупАя.
Скоморох: Стоит Антошка на одной ножке, солнцу улыбается, как он 
называется. (подсолнух)
Петрушка: Вот и опять неправильно! Это обезьян по фамилии Макак, а по 
имени Антон.
Скоморох: А почему он на одной ножке?
Петрушка: Потому, что в другой у него банан!
Скоморох: Странно, банан в ноге, а как же руки?
Петрушка: А руки у него заняты, он ими чешется!
Скоморох: Третья загадка: зимой и летом одним цветом…
Петрушка: Опять неправильно!
Скоморох: Знаем, знаем, это обезьян Антон по фамилии Мака.
Петрушка: А вот и нет! Это я, Петрушка, великолепный и знаменитый. Ура! 
Ха-ха-ха!
Скоморох: А по-моему ты просто хвастун!
Петрушка: Не загадки, а какой-то бред, даже жалко мне конфет.
Теперь очередь моя - загадываю я! Не рыба, не человек, а летает! Кто это? Не догадались? Это – коза!
Скоморох: Какая коза?
Петрушка: Обыкновенная, с рогами. Она ведь не рыба, не человек.
Скоморох: А как же она летает?
Петрушка: Очень просто, с балкона, с пятого этажа вниз. Бац!
Скоморох: Петрушка, а последняя моя загадка для тебя: языком чешет 
гладко, вместо носа пятка, рожа зелена, глуп, как ворона! Ребята, вы догадались, кто это?
Петрушка: Это что, я, что ли? А почему у меня рожа зелена?
Скоморох: Чтоб красиво было.
Петрушка: А почему глуп, как ворона?
Скоморох: Ну, если я скажу, глуп, как осел, ты ведь обидишься?
Петрушка: Конечно.
Скоморох: А сейчас, ребята, мы расскажем вам сказку.
Петрушка: Страшную-престрашную!
Скоморох: Добрую-предобрую! Но для этого пусть каждый придумает одну 
фразу. Это может быть строчка из песни или стихотворения. Это может быть пословица или поговорка. Итак, придумываем фразу. Придумали. А сейчас очень тихо, шепотом произнесите эту фразу на ухо своему левому соседу. Запомните, пожалуйста, ту фразу, что вам прошептали на ухо. Пока ее никому не говорите. Сейчас мы с Петрушкой будем рассказывать вам сказку, а вы будете помогать. Тот на кого я покажу, говорит фразу, которую ему прошептали на ухо. Например: «Папа Карло увидел детей и радостно воскликнул: «Не вешать нос, гардемарины»». Ну что, готовы сочинять сказку? Тогда начинаем.
№1
Эта история началась с того, что добрый волшебник получил письмо. Вообще-то писем волшебник получал каждый день много – целый мешок. Большинство писем были от детей, которые рассказывали, что они всегда слушаются родителей и какой подарок в связи с этим они хотели бы получить на день рождения. Но это письмо было необычным. На конверте отсутствовал обратный адрес. Вместо адреса на нем было написано:»…»
№2
«Очень странно», - подумал волшебник, вскрывая конверт. «Совсем странно», - сказал он вслух, когда прочитал, то, что было написано в письме. А на листке, вложенном в конверт, была всего одна написанная размашистым подчерком фраза: «…»
№3
«Что бы это значило?», - спросил волшебник у говорящего ворона, много лет жившего в его доме и умевшего разговаривать на 55 языках, включая эфиопский. Ворон прочел текст на листке, задумался, прикрыв один глаз, и вдруг произнес: «…»
№4
«Что, что?» - недоуменно переспросил волшебник. Ворон прочистил клювом свое черное крыло, и вдруг сказал еще одну фразу, от которой у волшебника растопырилась борода и на лысине появились цветочки. Ворон прокаркал: «…»
№5
«Ничего не понимаю», - вслух сказал волшебник, а про себя подумал: «Наверное, ворон опять объелся моченых яблок и теперь бредит. Надо дать ему лекарство». Волшебник прошел в спальню, где стоял большой шкаф с микстурами и эликсирами, достал с нижней полки пузырек из желтого стекла. С этим пузырьком направился, было к ворону, но вдруг замер как вкопанный, потому что прочитал этикетку. На пузырьке всегда было написано: «Слабительное для ворон и галок». Теперь красовалась надпись: «…»
№6
«Наверное, перепутал», - решил волшебник, поставил пузырек на место и взял другой. Прочитав надпись на этикетке другого пузырька, не удержался на ногах и сел на пол. Там было написано: «…»
№7
«Может у меня глюки, надо произнести заклинание, и тогда все станет, как было». Волшебник выдернул из растопыренной бороды волос и приготовился произнести: «По моей волшебной воле пусть меня минует горе!» Но вместо этого губы вдруг сами собой сказали: «…»
№8
Все! Пора звать кого-нибудь на помощь. И он позвонил в колокольчик. Первой на звон пришлепала любимая жаба волшебника. Увидев его сидящим на полу с каким-то пузырьком в руках, она испуганно квакнула: «…»
№9
«Все правильно! – подумал волшебник. Сегодня такой день, когда я слышу, что все говорят одну чепуху». А вслух он сказал: «Жабулечка, я, кажется, тронулся умом. Позови домовых!» Жаба пошлепала к Кузьме, который в это время, надев пенсне, читал газету. Особенно его заинтересовала статья под заголовком: «…»
№10 
«Наверное, что-то случилось с волшебником, - сразу решил умудренный опытом Кузьма, когда к нему ввалилась Жабуля, - скорее всего, он переутомился, читая письма. А раз так, нам потребуется женская помощь». И они пошли на кухню к Нафане, которая, раскатывая тесто для пирожков с котятами, напевала: «…»
№11
«Матушка, - обратился к жене Кузька, - не могла бы ты посмотреть, что с нашим хозяином? Кажется с ним какая-то незадача». На это Нафаня проворчала: «…»
№12
Она, наверное, ворчала бы долго, но тут на кухню влетел говорящий ворон и вытащил из кринки замоченных в сметане котят. Возмущенные этим поступком, домовые и жаба в один голос воскликнули: «…»
№13
В это время в глубине дома зазвенел колокольчик. Это волшебник звал кого-нибудь на помощь. Из спальни донесся слабенький голосок: «…»
№14
Все дружно гуськом направились из кухни в спальню. Но не смогли далеко уйти, потому что в этот момент из-за угла выполз замоченный в сметане котенок. Кузьма об него споткнулся и упал, на него тут же упала Нафаня, потом завалилась Жабуля. Возникла куча мала, из которой первым выполз котенок. Он помотал головой и вдруг заявил: «…»
№15
Поднявшись, прихрамывая и потирая бока, все пошли дальше. В спальне волшебника не оказалось. Пошли искать в гостиную, а затем в кабинет, но волшебника нигде не было. Только большие белые следы вели всех на кухню. Они застали волшебника, когда тот, срывая с лысины цветы, кормил ими моченых в сметане котят, приговаривая одну и ту же фразу: «…»
№16
Волшебника тут же отвели в спальню, уложили на кровать, напоили молоком из кринки. А Нафаня присела возле кровати на табуретку и стала напевать колыбельную песню, которую она всегда пела перед сном. Слова в ней такие: «…»
№17
Волшебник уснул, и кошмары ему не снились. А утром… Впрочем, это уже совершенно другая история.
Петрушка: Те, кто в сказке участвовал, к нам выходи, 
		Да тех, кто слушал, за руку веди.
		Засиделись что-то слишком,
 		Поиграем-ка в «ловишки»!
Скоморох: Выходи честной народ,
		Не пыли дорожка!
		Выходите в дружный круг
		Поиграть немножко! (дети встают  кругом)
Петрушка: Загадаем вновь загадки,
		Кто скорей ответ найдет,
		Тот здесь масочку наденет 
		И ловить всех нас начнет.
Скоморох: В малине понимает толк,
		Косолапый бурый…(медведь)
Отгадавшему вручается маска медведя
		Бабушка его очень любила,
		Капусту специально в кадушке солила,
		Но не попробовал этот засол
Очень упрямый и серый…(козел)
Отгадавшему вручается маска козла.
Зверь выхаживает гордо,
У него в крови вся морда. Это…(волк)
Отгадавшему вручается маска волка.
		Ай, дили, дили, дили
а мы кого-то видели (все идут по кругу)
Ушастого! (показывают уши)
Зубастого! (показывают зубы)
Вихрастого! (трясут головой)
Он сидел под кустом
Громко щелкал языком (все идут в  круг и обратно)
Может, это был козел? (выходит в круг козел)
Может это серый волк? (выходит волк)
Может, это был медведь? (выходит медведь)
Не смогли мы разглядеть, потому что испугались и с испуга разбежались!
Медведь, козел, волк ловят бегущих. Кого поймали, отводят в сторону. Игра повторяется. Набирают 6 человек.
Петрушка:	 Не смогли вы убежать, придется вам сейчас плясать
Скоморох: Эти штанишки наденьте скорей,
		Чтоб танец наш был веселей.
Участники (6 чел) надевают сшитые между собой по краям широкие шорты на лямке через плечо. Под зажигательную музыку, танцуют.
Петрушка:	 Танцевали вы на славу
		Вам - аплодисменты зала!
Скоморох: Вот и кончилась игра,
		Всем домой спешить пора!
Петрушка: Завтра ждет вас день забот. На прощание – хоровод! Возьмемся 
за руки, друзья, ведь вместе веселей. Ура!
Все танцуют хороводом.
Петрушка: Мы вам желаем в дружбе жить. Не врать, не драться, не шалить!
Скоморох: Желаем каждому собаку,
		Желаем каждому кота.
Петрушка: И чтоб никто из вас не плакал
		Сегодня, завтра и всегда!
Скоморох: Чтобы игрушки не ломались,
		И книжки умные читались.
Петрушка: И чтоб страшный волк - нахал,
Зайчишку снова не догнал!
Скоморох: Желаем всем мы вам добра
		Сегодня, завтра и всегда!
Петрушка: За то, что мы  такие хорошие,
		Вы нам похлопайте в ладоши!
Скоморох: Всем спасибо за внимание!
		До свидания!
Петрушка: До свидания!
Ступин Сергей Аркадьевич

----------


## клеопатра-29

на юбилеях по согласованию с заказчичей использую:
переодеваю гостей в цыган сама переадиваюсь выходим ,гадаем только гостям  песню поем ну а после юбилярша подарок от цыган получает
Гадать тебе сегодня я не стану,
А вот мечту твою осуществлю.
О чем мечтала в детстве,  помнишь
Так вот, смотри, коня тебе веду!
(выходит муж с шапочкой коня на голове или я подаю палку с головой коня,
практически всегда муж юбилярши сам желает учавствовать в действе)
Скорей седлай его _____________
И ездий ты на нем верхом
конь наш цыганский 
рервый , быстрый
Ну одним словом племенной
( Супруг берет на руки жену и делает круг почета)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Сергей Ст*,
  Сергей! Ты просто молодчина! Надеюсь своими сказками будешь радовать нас и впредь!С нетерпением буду ждать-обожаю такие игровые сказки да еще в народном стиле.Здорово,Сергей! Так держать!

----------


## Сергей Ст

*Людмила ZUM*,
 Спасибо большое за поддержку! Обязательно выложу новые сценарии.

----------


## Taskultura

Из журнала «Чем развлечь гостей»

На ткани рисуется смешной образ  карапуза, вырезаются  «Лицо» и «Руки». Свидетели держат покрывала  Жених смотрит в «Лицо» а Невеста, стоя за женихом, свои руки в «Руки» и выполняют все задания

ТЕСТ НА  СОВМЕСТНОЕ РОДИТЕЛЬСТВО
В МУЗЫКЕ И СТИХАХ

Есть вот такое покрывало, ему придется распрямиться
Ведь это тесту здесь начало, молодоженам потрудится
Тест на совместное родительство
Мы вам сегодня предлагаем
И мы все ваши поручительства
Здесь с интересом наблюдаем
Скорее в роль в свою входите
Историю направим в спять
Места скорее определите
И быль уже пора начать!
Давным давно мальчонка появился,
И весь о том взметнулась в высь
И вот. Ванька наш родился
Ты где Ванюша появись.
/муз. нарезка - «Я рожден в Советском Союзе»
Младенец был прожорлив
Мы не скроем к бутылочке тянулся,
Ах, варнак а ну продемонстрируйте такое
Покажите все как было
/пьет с бутылочки – «За милых дам» /
Все хватит уж напился вроде
Растет Иван, зубки появляются!
Теперь увидеть мы хотим здесь
При народе, как эти зубки щеткой очищаются
/чистить щеткой зубы – веселая музыка/
Раз зубки появились, надо кушать
И благо на прилавках в магазинах есть
Что можно съесть а не по книжкам слушать!
Вот это соцветие бананов
Очистить надо прежде чем снять пробу,
А ну _________ накорми попробуй!
/чистим банан и кормим «Чунга-Чанга»/
Наелся угостился наш Иван
И можноб здесь наш тест и прекращать,
Но не расчесанным ходить друзья, негоже
Пора мальчишке челку причесать
/делаем прическу - музыка/
Конечно много лет прошло
Мы все за тестом наблюдаем
Воды уж море утекло
Последний жест припоминаем,
Подрос Ванюша, пришла пора влюбиться
__________ замуж он позвал
И так случилось прослезился,
Хоть чувства в кулаке держал
И ты ________ здесь возьми платочек
Слезу прощанья с младостью утри
И будет здесь спектакль наш окончен
Мы слезки утираем – раз, два, три
/вытирание платком слез «Ты не плачь, будь умница»/
Займите за столом  почетное место
Впредверии всех лучших ваших дней
Мы пьем за жениха и невесту
Мы пьем за ваших будущих детей!
Вы тест прошли уверено красиво
Но это тренировка лишь и только
Так будьте ж вы в родительстве счастливы,
А мы сегодня дружно крикнем «горько»!

Есть готовые нарезки

----------


## Taskultura

Ох, дорогие мои кудесники, понимаю что Тест - это не собственная наработка, но нигде его не встречала, хотелось поделиться.

Очень весело проходит на свадьбах и с изменениями на корпоративах  командная игра (м - д, количество может быть любое) "Спагетти"
Усаживаем молодых на два стульчика передними выстраиваем две команды- друзья жениха и друзья невесты, просим помочь свить молодым гнездышки. Участники по очереди несут свои веточки, прутики молодым  и вплетают  каждый в свое гнездышко, потом бла.. бла... объединяем два  гнездышка в одно крепкое Гнездо - этакий домострой. Рано или поздно в гнездышке появятся птенчики и их нужно накормить, вот здесь в ход идут спагетти - кто сидит на стульчике у того во рту спагетти, меняются участники до тех пор пока на стульчиках снова не окажутся жених с невестой. дальше у команд включается спортивный интерес - все хотят быть первыми. Предлагаем уже стоя передать соломинку туда и обратно. Дальше предлагаем не сходя с места определить кто же слабое звено ж или м. Мальчики приседают на корточки девочки стоя - передаем соломинки веретенцем. Просим команды встать друг против друга - жених - невеста, свидетельница - свидетель и т. д. каждой паре даем в рот соломинки спагетти и приглашаем потанцевать под разные муз. композиции - у кого ломается соломинка, тот выбывает... Всегда проходит весело (один недостаток не совсем гигиенично)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Taskultura*,
 Нина, извини пожалуйста, ни в коем случае не хочу тебя обидеть и спасибо, что пытаешься в жизнь форума войти. Хоть ты почти 2 года зарегистрирована, но этого карапуза и для свадьбы и для юбилея здесь столько раз описывали в различных интепритациях, а в природе он существует ну уж не менее 10 лет. 
А по второй игре ничего не поняла. Какие веточки они несут и как гнёзда плетут? Или это иносказательно? А про гигиену ты сама почувствовала. Я бы на месте невесты куда подальше послала тамаду. Пол свадьбы облизало что-то, а потом мне в рот суют.  :Tu:  Может, поразмышлять и альтернативу придумать?  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Taskultura*,
 Я тоже ничего не поняла - соломинки веретенцем... это что? веточки, прутики.... 
 :Vah:  или это свадьба на природе???

----------


## Лученок

Похоже, что я отвечу не сосвем в попад, но простите если что не так. Была в отпуске и давно не выходила в темку. Позвольте слово молвить)))))



> Ира, ты права: в каждом регионе - свои порядки и традиции.
> Что делать с караваем? В представлении одних заказчиков, каравай надо разломить в первый день свадьбы (определяем главу семьи) и раздать его всем гостям. ................... Это действие можно приукрасить словами: кому достанется кусочек каравая с колоском, того ждет богатство, а кому с калиной - тот будет купаться в любови.
> Можно украсить каравай калиной и колосьями, а можно барвинком и калиной. Иногда, каравай разламывают во второй день. А кто-то забирает его домой.
> [IMG][URL=http://*********ru/1377072.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1377072m.jpg[/IMG]
> [


А у меня информация из ооочень старой книжки о народных традициях, что каравай еще и символ непорочности невесты. В первый день его не ели, а забирали в дом жениха. И родители жениха перед застольем второго дня проносили этот каравай по деревне, показывая честная ли им досталась невестка. 
_Если каравай был цельным, то в их дом вошла девственица._ Ну а если в нем были дырки или воткнуты в него веточеки и цветы, то это говорило об обратном. Это конечно не очень актуально в наше время, но я всеравно стараюсь используя в церемонии каравай не украшать его ветками и цветами.

А еще у нас вместо каравая часто раздают гостям во время даров небольшие булочки, которые называют "Шишечки". 
*А вот интересно узнать  -  у кого-нибудь на второй день ломают калину???* Если да, то расскажите как это проходит у вас:smile:.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

прочитала как то в ЧГ игру поцелуйная сама доработала...и с большим удовольствием долго проводила..теперь конечно много разных поцелуйных курсов, но мои мне оч нравятся...Итак
Спрашиваю только исключительно мужчин..продолжить нескольтко песен о любви..кто продолжил выходит ,надо троих.
Далее рассказываю сказочку..было у отца три сына..( и сразу в процессе сказки одеваю шапочки) старший умный был детина(голубой берет), средний был и так и сяк кепку..третий вовсе был...не договариваю...и надеваю понамку и даю сачок.
 продолжаю..пришло время жениться и вручаю три стрелы(ранее делала самолётики. теперь использую детский лук и лёгкие стрелы).Выходят в поле...крутятся три раза, запускают стрелы, на кого попала..та и невеста..Варианты разные : мужчины, женщины,различные предметы.Далее каждая пара целуется по три раза, по очереди, используя различные места и при этом их называя , чтобы другие не повторялись..и в завершении тост за поцелуй..Вот так.Наверно очень просто...может кто-то подредактирует или прокомментирует...давно хотела написать , да всё как-то стеснялась, а вдруг ерунда...

----------


## Сергей Ст

*Taskultura*,



> ТЕСТ НА СОВМЕСТНОЕ РОДИТЕЛЬСТВО
> В МУЗЫКЕ И СТИХАХ


Помоему автор этого Оксана Ожогина г. Курган, возможно в соавторстве с кем-нибудь.

----------


## lara011

> Вот так.Наверно очень просто...может кто-то подредактирует или прокомментирует...давно хотела написать , да всё как-то стеснялась, а вдруг ерунда...


А может они не только целоваться будут? Может еще чего?:wink:
 А может 3-й сын попадет, как в сказке, в Лягушку (зарание переодетого парня) например?
 А может далее, как в сказке, они (3 пары) будут между собой соревноваться, в угоду царю и царевне (жениху с невестой). 
Там, что в сказке надо было? Ковер соткать, пирог испечь..., что еще? Как то так..:wink:

----------


## Дюймовочка

[QUOTE=MarinaPotkina;2775728]прочитала как то в ЧГ игру поцелуйная сама доработала...и с большим удовольствием долго проводила..теперь конечно много разных поцелуйных курсов, но мои мне оч нравятся...Итак
Спрашиваю только исключительно мужчин..продолжить нескольтко песен о любви..кто продолжил выходит ,надо троих.
Далее рассказываю сказочку..было у отца три сына..( и сразу в процессе сказки одеваю шапочки) старший умный был детина(голубой берет), средний был и так и сяк кепку..третий вовсе был...не договариваю...и надеваю понамку и даю сачок.
 Добрый день всем. Я на форуме новичок. Дюймовочка. а зовут меня Надежда. 17 лет провожу свадьбы и т.п.  Хочу внести свою лепту. Я также выбираю 4 мужчин. продолжая сказку "И решил отец женить сыновей..." сели они на своих боевых коней (даю мужчинам шарики - длинные, тонкие, уже надутые). они садятся верхом на них. и поскакали на поиски невест. мужчины скачут по залу, целуя всех женщин. возращаются ко мне. - Приглядели себе невесту. поскакал старший сын, взял невесту посадил её впереди себя на коня... (вернулись). средний - посадил девушку позади себя на коня (вернулись). Третий сын (взвалил девушку на плечо.) а самый младший взял девушку на руки. а затем эти четыре пары танцуют танец. кто лучше.   Буду рада если кому-то это пригодиться. И буду рада общению. правда я ещё  не совсем на "ты" с компом.

----------


## Дюймовочка

уже Доброе утро всем. Побывала на последних страницах. СПАСИБО всем. для себя нашла идейки, изюминки. Хочу поделиться как я провожу породнение. 
дорогие гости, мы с вами на свадьбе...
а скажите, интересна была бы свадьба без невесты?
без невесты, свадьба пресна, что лапша без петуха,
или без ершей уха, если рядом нет  кого...? жениха!
встречайте наших молодых!
Или скажем ещё проще, что за зять без милой..? тёщи.
встречаем тёщу,  (после каждого текста встречаем того о ком говорится)
для снохи полна любовь, если рядышком... свекровь!
И без тестя нам нельзя, что без тестя за семья?
он подкинет вам деньжат и будет няньчить вам внучат.
свёкор у нас ведь хоть куда, в пляске и в беседе хват, вот это сват!
золовушка, шурин (и др) ко двору, вам помогут на миру.
А бабули у нас ведь хоть куда... слово ласковое скажут, варежки, носки вам свяжут.
а теперь я прошу наших молодых положить руку на руку, а ваших родных пройти и положить свои руки, на руки молодым.
посмотрите родилась новая семья. любите друг друга, помогайте друг другу, поддерживайте друг друга.
"Желаем счастья"

по поводу сбора денег, я всегда обговариваю с молодыми, и объясняю, что всё должно быть в меру. были свадьбы, когда говорили: кроме даров больше никаких денег, а другие - больше конкурсов с деньгами.
хочу поделиться - всегда проходит на Ура!  после того как зачитают итог даров, я говорю, что сумма неровная, как молодым начинать жить с неровной суммы, а гости у нас такие щедрые!!! Если по десяточке... А кто даёт 50 рублей - того целует жених, а кто даёт 100 рублей, того целует невеста.

----------


## Света 79

> кто даёт 50 рублей - того целует жених, а кто даёт 100 рублей, того целует невеста.


Даже боюсь представить, что будет с тем, кто даст 500 руб....:biggrin:

----------


## Олеч

> Даже боюсь представить, что будет с тем, кто даст 500 руб....:biggrin:


Ой , насмешила:biggrin: :Ok: :tongue:

----------


## voron11173

Дюймовочка, браво, идея доведения до ровного счета очень хороша, я еще думал, как обыграть!!!

----------


## Сергей Ст

> Даже боюсь представить, что будет с тем, кто даст 500 руб....:biggrin:


А если 5 000    :Vah:  :Ok: :tongue:

----------


## марина С

> хочу поделиться - всегда проходит на Ура! после того как зачитают итог даров, я говорю, что сумма неровная, как молодым начинать жить с неровной суммы, а гости у нас такие щедрые!!! Если по десяточке... А кто даёт 50 рублей - того целует жених, а кто даёт 100 рублей, того целует невеста.


вот уж чего не люблю, так этих "доборов-поборов" до круглой суммы.
и никогда сама этого не инициирую. если гости сами вызываются - я не препятствую, но всегда ощущаю неловксть.
все равно в итоге круглой суммы не получается, а вытягивать...
нет, не мое!

----------


## Цирцея

Замечательный сайтик!!!самая я больше по экономической части но нашла много замечательного материала для семейных мероприятий и юбилейчиков в нашем дружном и веселом коллективе!!! Как здорово что есть такие творческие люди!!!
Хочется внести личный вклад может комут пригодится :rolleyes:

ПРИВЕТСТВЕННАЯ

_Ай люли, ай лю-ли, ай лю-ли,
Напекла ты пироги, пироги,

Мы на запах все пришли, все пришли,
Чтоб поздравить от души, от души,

Чтоб здоровья пожелать, пожелать,
Чтобы горя не видать, не видать,

Мужа верного нашла, чтоб нашла,
Все дороги обошла, обошла,

Денег было целый воз, целый воз,
А цветов чтоб паровоз, паровоз,

Ай люли, ай лю-ли, ай лю-ли,
Нас к столу скорей веди, ты веди,

Чтоб не померли с тоски, мы с тоски,
Чтоб покушать нам икры, нам икры.

Чарки полны наливай, наливай,
И салатов накладай, накладай,

Будем нынче поздравлять, поздравлять,
Веселиться, танцевать и плясать!
_

И еще ссылка ... сайтик где можно скачать литературу по теме в т.ч. журналы "Чем развлечь гостей" : http://www.twirpx.com/library/spare_time/guests/

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Дюймовочка*,



> после того как зачитают итог даров,


Вы что оглашаете сколько молодым подарили на свадьбу? У нас это считается верхом неприличия. Это же не этично .

----------


## Paracelsa

> Вы что оглашаете сколько молодым подарили на свадьбу? У нас это считается верхом неприличия. Это же не этично .


К сожалению, когда проговариваешь на встрече - соглашаются, не нужно оглашать сумму, на самой же свадьбе зачастую именно родственники настаивают на оглашении собранного, да еще и гордятся, если сумма большая

----------


## Ильич

> Вы что оглашаете сколько молодым подарили на свадьбу? У нас это считается верхом неприличия. Это же не этично .


У вас это где?
Как у нас на Украине в селе  так верх неприличия не огласить...:biggrin:

----------


## Juliya Star

*Ильич*, это точно! У нас тоже так, хотя область Ростовская. Тут традиции такие. Хотя по морально-этическим соображениям этого быть конечно не должно. :Aga: Но факт ест факт:) У мня тоже на многих свадьбах какой нибудь гость да крикнет, давайте для ровного счету подобьем!:biggrin:

----------


## elenalogachova

На "предвариловке" конечно же этот пункт обсуждается с молодожёнами. Но в основном соглашаются, чтобы общий итог дарения огласили.

----------


## марина С

у нас оглашение даров - обязательный атрибут. редко, когда молодые желают отказаться от этого.
поэтому я стараюсь обыгрывать этот момент.
к примеру, у меня есть "Акт передачи свадебных даров"
вот ссылка Скачать Акт передачи свадебных даров 1.doc с WebFile.RU
правда, не знаю как он будет выглядеть у вас, т.к. использовала в нем разные шрифты.
а как превратить его в изображение - не знаю.
мне-то удобно, конечно иметь его в таком виде, ведь приходится менять имена и даты...
впрочем, не судите строго.

----------


## Елена Г

Спасибо, может подскажете как знакомить гостей на свадьбе, где то видела текстовку с пропущенными именами соседа, сидящего рядом, но не могу найти. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## ТАтТА

Посылка для гостей ( идёт на ура)

От гонца поступила посылка,
Только без подписи, вот как обидно,	
Должна гостей она обойти,
Что бы владельца себе обрести!
Что же в посылочке этой лежит?
Красавица милая пусть поглядит, та,
Что к ведущему ближе сидит! ( передаётся посылка)

Посылку вы можете подержать,
И отдать, не сестрам, не братьям,
А девушке в самом нарядном платье 

Бриджит Бордо от зависти бы зарыдала,
Как ваш наряд бы увидала,
Но ждет посылку другой,
Мужчина с лысиной самой большой: 

Лысина ваша, признак большого ума,
Ко снова посылка пришла не туда,
Приз свой получите вы видно потом!
Посылку отдайте,
Мужчине с большим животом,       

Вот это животик, вот это диво!
В него поместится бочонок пива,
Но приз не для вас, беги по дороге,
К женщине у которой, самые длинные ноги 

Ножки красивы, ну что тут сказать,
А посылку и вам придется отдать,
Что в ней не мучайтесь вопросом,	
А отдайте мужчине, с греческим носом

Нос ваш не так уж велик, и вообще,
Вы отличный мужик,
Посылку в руках чуть-чуть повертите,
И женщину с пышной грудью найдите. 

Да, это натура!!!!
Жаль, но и Вам посылку придется отдать,
К самому высокому парню надо бежать!

Ростом хоть ты и велик
Но сила не в росте, правда, мужик!
В посылке сюрприз, а не касторка.
Отдай ее дай даме с самой красивой прической.

Вот это искусство, впрямь красота,
Но вновь посылка пришла не туда,
Это еще далеко не конец,
Посылку получит самый крепкий боец

И правда атлет, Сила, ум, красота,
Только подарок не для тебя
Передай посылку мужчине
С эротичными  усами

Вот беда так беда
Посылка пришла опять не туда
Но сильно усатенький ты не сердись
С соседом посылкой своей поделись.

Долго по залу посылка гуляла
Наконец-то хозяина она отыскала
Ты посылку скорей разверни
И что в ней всем нам покажи ( в посылке завёрнут памперс большого размера)

----------


## ТАтТА

во время вручения посялки гостям я провожу знакомство, в это время мой помощник записывает имена в текст ниже , затем читаю что получилось

Громче всех кричать будет «горько!»_____________________________________________
Больше всех сегодня пить будет__________________________________________________
А танцевать больше всех будет___________________________________________________
Сегодня_________________________подарит сто рублей____________________________
___________________________ от радости подарит телевизор ________________________
Сейчас ___________________________будет безвозмездно раздавать деньги всем
Самый(ая) голодный (ая) на свадьбе____________________________________________
Самый(ая) красивый (ая)  на свадьбе(конечно после жениха(невесты)__________________
После свадьбы сам(а) пешком уйдёт______________________________________________
А на машине уедет_____________________________________________________________
А ________________________ и _______________________ под белы рученьки уведёт со свадьбы_______________________________________________
Через час________________________________ скажет , что он(а) крутой(ая)
Через часа два _____________________________скажет что он (а) чихал на всех
Через три часа_____________________________ уже ничего не скажет
В 22:00 уснёт__________________________________
В 23:00 со стула упадёт__________________________
В 23:00 проснётся________________________________
Завтра всех поправить своё здоровье к себе приглашают(жених и невеста)_____________________________________и ________________________________
С ящиком пива завтра придёт__________________________________________________
А ______________________________и___________________________ с пяти утра будут варить уху.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> С чего началось и откуда взялось уже не знаю и не помню (любимый тост моего мужа), но мне Очень нравится, часто использую как первый тост:
> Любить-это прежде всего отдавать,
> любить-значит чувства свои, как реку,
>  с весенней щедростью расплескать 
> на радость близкому человеку.
> Любить-это только глаза открыть,
> и сразу подумать, ещё с зарёю:
> Ну чем бы обрадовать, удивить,
> Того, кого любишь ты всею душою!


Это не тост, м илочка. Это отрывок из стихотворения поэта Эдуарда Асадова

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

Всем доброго дня. Готовлюсь к дню торговли. Переделала кричалочку, которую выкладывала Перина Анна про шефа. Но так как шеф- это больше к мужчине, а у нас руководитель женщина, вот что получилось. Может кому-то пригодиться.

 Ум, талант и зоркий взгляд
С Вами много лет подряд!
Пусть в жизни ждет всегда успех
Коллеги: "вы бизнес-леди лучше всех!"

Вы прекрасный человек,
Счастья Вам на целый век!
Пусть звучит ваш громкий смех
Коллеги:  "вы бизнес-леди лучше всех!"

Всего пройдено не мало,
Денег чтобы больше стало - 
Что бы бизнес без помех!
Коллеги:  "вы бизнес-леди лучше всех!"

----------


## Матильда 1967

> *Ильич*, это точно! У нас тоже так, хотя область Ростовская. Тут традиции такие. Хотя по морально-этическим соображениям этого быть конечно не должно.Но факт ест факт:) У мня тоже на многих свадьбах какой нибудь гость да крикнет, давайте для ровного счету подобьем!:biggrin:


У нас тоже это обязательно!!!Мало того,что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО нужно оглашатьт подаренную сумму,так ещё и когда гость дарит(а у меня сбер.книжка для дарения с кармашками),то те,кто собирает подарки и деньги ,на некоторых свадьбах прямо тут же вытаскивают деньги из кармашка и  считают,что бы все видели,иногда и говорят громко сумму подаренную. :Jopa: Вот это уже по-моему вообще верх неприличия.Ведь на свадьбе собираются люди из разных социальных слоев.Кто-то 5000 подарит,как "тьфу" :Aga: .А для кого-то 500 рулей-СУММА.:frown:Но что делать?Хозяин-барин..... :Aga:

----------


## Nadish2

> у нас оглашение даров - обязательный атрибут. редко, когда молодые желают отказаться от этого.
> поэтому я стараюсь обыгрывать этот момент.
> к примеру, у меня есть "Акт передачи свадебных даров"
> вот ссылка Скачать Акт передачи свадебных даров 1.doc с WebFile.RU
> правда, не знаю как он будет выглядеть у вас, т.к. использовала в нем разные шрифты.
> а как превратить его в изображение - не знаю.
> мне-то удобно, конечно иметь его в таком виде, ведь приходится менять имена и даты...
> впрочем, не судите строго.


 Спасибо, все открывается. А вот если в рисунок переделать, то редактировать нельзя уже будет, без специального редактора.

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Всем привет !!! 17 июля была свадьба- У невесты, несколько лет назад умер папа.Она очень просила упомянуть о том, что отец так мечтал увидеть свою дочь в свадебном платье.Но судьба распорядилась по другому.В августе будут ещё две свадьбы, где мам женихов тоже нет в живых...Вобщем такая тема, встречаются случаи, когда просят сказать тост о тех, кто наблюдает за нами с небес.
Вот мой тост прозой.Ди джей включает фоном песню Игоря Талькова-Чистые пруды.Тем более что этого любимого певца тоже нет с нами.

Время идёт, иногда неумолимо быстро.Бегут года...летние тёплые дожди-сменяются осенними листопадами.И случается так, что многие дорогие нам люди-уходят из жизни.Конечно, их не вернуть-но они всегда в наших сердцах! Даже когда метёт метель...Ведь память замести ей не дано.Из сердца их не выкинуть, не зачеркнуть! Помянем тех, чей пройден путь...............................

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

Вот сочинила только что. Тосты за молодых. Отдельно невесте и жениху. Именные, так сказать)
Ты Галюша, хороша!
Ты-невеста, Ты-душа!
Платье свадебное - блеск!
Юности прелестной всплеск.

Ты жена уж Николаю
Глаз счастливей, мы не знаем.
Красотой неповторима,
Ведь, с Тебя - писать картины!

Невесте посвящаем тост
Чтоб семьи был крепок мост
Чтоб Николай любил всегда,
Поднимем рюмки господа!

И для него.
Наш жених под стать невесте
Молод и хорош собой
И отныне, с Галей вместе, 
Коля счастье приобрел.

Коля- твердая опора,
Нежный, любящий супруг
Радости, согласья соре
Мы тебе желаем, друг!

Бокалы, рюмки наполняем
За Николая поднимаем
Пьем сегодня за Тебя
В твою честь кричим УРА!!!

Можно вставлять другие имена)))

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Добрый вечер. Сегодня весь день просматриваю форум... оторваться не могу. Вы все такие молодцы... 
Хочется внести свою лепту и чем - то помоч вам...  На самом деле много проблем с организацией встречи молодых в ресторане. Я предлагаю вам свой вариант, написанный не так давно (2-3 месяца назад)).. но уже зарекомендовал себя... проходит на ура! (последнее четверостишие правда пришлось украсть в инете)


Под громкие аплодисменты зала
Под шумный крик всех близких молодых
Приветствуем супружескую пару
С семьи рожденьем чтоб поздравить их…
(входят молодожены под вальс мендельсона. 
Останавливаются у сердец, разложенных на полу…на сердцах - человеческие качества или чувства, связанные с семейной жизнью, как негативные так и позитивные,например...терпение, любовь, измена, взаимопонимание и так далее )

Вот они, молодые, красивые, уже женатые и тем счастливые…
Здесь, пред вами есть путники в жизни семейной
Среди них есть любовь, есть, к примеру, терпенье…
Вы подумайте в миг, и решите с охотой
Что в семейную жизнь вы с собою возьмете…
(совещаются…собирают карточки…оглашают гостям. дальше приглашаю их к столику на котором стоит красивый деревянный сундучок...проходят к сундуку, . .)

Вот сундук! Символ вашей семьи и уюта…
Ваш мирской уголок, ваше светлое чудо…
Вы что нужно вам в жизни в сундук положите
И на крепкий замок по – надежней заприте
Чтобы в вашей семье ни  за что, никогда
Не смогла побывать никакая беда!

(кладут карточки в сундук, запирают на замок)

Храните сей ключик всю жизнь от ненастья
И будет семье вашей радость и счастье…..

Запомните эту минуту навеки, Да будет священной она!
Теперь вы не просто жених и невеста,
Отныне вы — муж и жена!
И пусть вас минуют напасти,
Пусть пламя не гаснет в крови!
Желаем здоровья! Желаем вам счастья!
Желаем вам крепкой любви!

И под бурные авации ваших родных и близких я приглашаю вас занять ваши почетные места!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Написано около месяца назад по той причине что в городе ведущихз развелось - жуть. и все как под капирку. набрали информации с инета.... решила написать сама то что мне нужно.


Кто желает паре счастья…. Попрошу я с места встать
И погромче дружно вместе «Поздравляем» прокричать

Гулять кто будет до утра с места встать пришла пора
И погромче дружно вместе крикнуть молодым ура

Предлагаю с места встать тем кто любить выпивать
И погромче дружно вместе поздравляем прокричать

Кто ждет в доме новобрачных смех детишек звонкий
Тех прошу я приподняться , дружно крикнуть горько



Не судите строго! может кому и пригодиться.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Не знаю что из этого получится, написала только что. На второй день свадьбы если народ перепил накануне, иногда бывает сложно настроить его на нужный лад. Эту кричалку я планирую провести перед первым официальным тостом "За молодую семью" . Последнюю строчку гости кричат вместе со мной.


Друзья, вы вчера гульнули славно  
 Видно все по вашим лицам
Потому скорее дружно 
  Нужно нам опохмелиться

На столе – горой закуски
 И шампанское искрится
Потому скорее дружно
   Нужно всем опохмелиться

Молодые муж с женою 
  не зря вздумали жениться
Значит вместе с молодыми 
  нужно нам опохмелиться

----------


## Nadish2

> Всем привет !!! 17 июля была свадьба- У невесты, несколько лет назад умер папа.Она очень просила упомянуть о том, что отец так мечтал увидеть свою дочь в свадебном платье.Но судьба распорядилась по другому.В августе будут ещё две свадьбы, где мам женихов тоже нет в живых...Вобщем такая тема, встречаются случаи, когда просят сказать тост о тех, кто наблюдает за нами с небес.
> Вот мой тост прозой.Ди джей включает фоном песню Игоря Талькова-Чистые пруды.Тем более что этого любимого певца тоже нет с нами.
> 
> Время идёт, иногда неумолимо быстро.Бегут года...летние тёплые дожди-сменяются осенними листопадами.И случается так, что многие дорогие нам люди-уходят из жизни.Конечно, их не вернуть-но они всегда в наших сердцах! Даже когда метёт метель...Ведь память замести ей не дано.Из сердца их не выкинуть, не зачеркнуть! Помянем тех, чей пройден путь...............................


Здравствуйте. Хочу предложить использовать фоном песню Сосо Павлиашвили "Молитва". Проверено, звучит эффектно. Там как раз есть слова о родителях которые наблюдают за нами с небес. Если нужно, выложу.

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Надюша, если можно поделись музыкой и приметно какой текст ты при этом говоришь, у меня тоже скоро подобная ситуация будет. Спасибо

----------


## Нэтл

Присоединяюсь к просьбе sВеточка! У меня через неделю свадьба где у невесты нет ни папы, ни мамы. поделитесь наработками, пожалуйста

----------


## Ильич

> У нас тоже это обязательно!!!Мало того,что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО нужно оглашатьт подаренную сумму,так ещё и когда гость дарит(а у меня сбер.книжка для дарения с кармашками),то те,кто собирает подарки и деньги ,на некоторых свадьбах прямо тут же вытаскивают деньги из кармашка и считают,что бы все видели,иногда и говорят громко сумму подаренную.Вот это уже по-моему вообще верх неприличия.Ведь на свадьбе собираются люди из разных социальных слоев.Кто-то 5000 подарит,как "тьфу".А для кого-то 500 рулей-СУММА.Но что делать?Хозяин-барин.....


Не суди да не судим будешь.
Как сказал мне один человек МОРАЛЬ ПРИДУМАЛИ ЛЮДИ
Для тебя аморально называть сумму. А для них аморально ее не назвать, тем самым обидеть того кто богатый дар сделал. У них так принято.

----------


## КовалеваСВ

Помогите исправить, если что не так. Я уже просила в другой теме, никто не откликнулся. Мой стишок для первого тоста.

Позади -  дорога поисков, мечтаний,
Девичьих сомнений, юношеских грез.
Впереди – дорога сбывшихся желаний, 
Свадьбы вашей праздник новый путь принес.

Над дорогой этой звезды пусть сияют,
Счастье не позволит вам с нее свернуть,
Пусть любовь и верность вас сопровождают,
Ведь дорога эта – ваш семейный путь!

Чтоб всегда, супруги, вам легко шагалось, 
Чтоб в дороге этой ждал всегда успех,
И чтобы желанья ваши исполнялись,
Поцелуйтесь нежно на глазах у всех!
Горько!

----------


## девочка Женя

Добрый день, ну и вот у меня можно с почином поздравить! 17 июля отвела первую свою свадьбу - у нас с Сибири в этом году теплых дней по пальцам - в этот день было +40, кафе в подвале, с 14.00 - 23.00 и кондюшники что были что нет. Но в общем я это смогла (да и вроде гостям понравилось). Многое с форума взяла, что-то свое. На удавление хорошо прошло продажа приданного новорожденному (пока свидетели считали), даже не хватило на всех. Но косячки за мной есть (пишу, может кому и пригодится, а может кто и свои выводы напишет). Итак, 1. я не пошла с ними круг на блины собирать, да может и не надо было, а вот чтоб каждый поздравляющий представлялся хотя бы, это надо было сказать.2. после первого стола сразу украли обоих - Ж и Н. я спасовала. Ж увезли, Н "спрятана" в зале я выключила музыку и сказала "Дорогие гости, поскольку оба виновника торжества украдены - наш вечер закончен(ну или что то в этом роде). Потом анализировала - надо было наверное чтоб гости со свидетелями выкупали по очереди.3. были не все гости задействованы, многие просто сидели. только раз все вышли - когда сказала "а теперь Ж и Н собирают в круг только тех, кто хочет счастья молодоженам". 4. торт продавали свидетели, я вроде как не пришей к ...рукав. Приехала домой после банкета - устала,  голос охрип (колонку одну вырубило на половине вечера) но счастливая.........да, это вам не дебет с кредитом сводить (ну это я про себя).  :Ok: спасибо ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ за помощь, без ВАС я бы это не смогла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Нэтл

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может быть кто-нибудь знает песню где-бы встречались имена Наталья и Павел? И еще одна просьба кто проводит конкурс с переодиванием гостей в виде сказки и с муз нарезками поделитесь если не жалко!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Добрый вечер, дорогие , талантливые и отзывчивые люди!
Только что приехала домой и сразу к компу! Примите слова благодарности и уважения!
Проводила День экипажа подводной лодки. 80 красивых военных в форме и около 30 дам! Благодаря Вам, вашей помощи я была на ВЫСОТЕ. Договаривались на 3 часа, продлили ещё, да и премию дали сверху! 3 человека взяли телефон. Я себя чувствую королевой, столько хороших слов услышала за вечер! Ещё раз всем спасибо ! Но особенно Инне -Ёжику, Ларико, Иринке-Картинке, Ольге -shoymama Людмиле optimistka17, Леночке Подмосковочке. Спасибо что Вы есть!  :Ok:  :flower:  Завтра свадьба. Так что я впредкушении и на большом подъёме!

----------


## lara011

> встречались имена Наталья и Павел


Елена Ваенга "Пашка"
Алла Пугачёва - Любимчик Пашка.
Овсиенко Татьяна — «Наташка»
Руки вверх "Наташа, до чего ты хороша...."

----------


## Джина

*Нэтл*

Адреналин - Наташка 
 Григорий Лепс - Натали 
 Премьер-министр - Наташка 
 Нэнси - Синьорита Наташка 
 Добры молодцы - Наташка 
 Алла Пугачева - Хороший ты парень , Наташка 
 Браво - Наташа 
 Малежик Вячеслав - Наташка 
 Овсиенко Татьяна - Наташка 
 Натали - Черепашка

----------


## Крымуша

> Кто желает паре счастья…. Попрошу я с места встать
> И погромче дружно вместе «Поздравляем» прокричать
> 
> Гулять кто будет до утра с места встать пришла пора
> И погромче дружно вместе крикнуть молодым ура
> 
> Предлагаю с места встать тем кто любить выпивать
> И погромче дружно вместе поздравляем прокричать
> 
> ...


Мне кажется, что все гости встав по первому кличу, уже и не сядут, ли бо так и будут  вставать шумной толпой. Идея хорошая, нужно более подробный текст. ИМХО

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Мне кажется, что все гости встав по первому кличу, уже и не сядут, ли бо так и будут  вставать шумной толпой. Идея хорошая, нужно более подробный текст. ИМХО



не переживайте.... они садятся сразу, многие даже не встают кричат сидя. просто между куплетами я делаю небольшую паузу... Поверьте они сразу же падают на стулья...набитые животы не дают постоять подольшен...А как нам известно - сытый гость - ленивый гость...:wink:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Это одно из моих  последних творений... Мотив  для создания все тот же - материал в инете стал очень доступным и им пользуются все так называемые конкуренты в городе. так же сподвигло к написанию и то, что немного приелось костюмированное шоу по типу "наряди гостя в звезду эстрады и пусть он танцует..." . 
Эта сценка по типу всем нам известного "ДЯДИ ПАШИ" или "РЕПКИ".  Тем самым убиваем одним выстрелом двух  зайцев - и звезды эстрады вроде есть.., и конкретная идея а не обычные танцульки. 

Действующим лицам раздаем простейший реквизит...  Алла Борисовна - балахон и парик, Басков - Шарманка и фрак с париком..., Друг детства - тельняшка и бутылка с водкой..., Пьер - чулок на голову черный, шляпа, Путин - у месть есть латексная маска, специально покупала.   Гости и молодые так же произносят реплику, но реквизит не нужен. Каждому актеру раздаю мини - шпаргалки с фразой, которую он должен произносить... А дальше - зачитываю текст, а каждый говорит свою фразу


*«РОЖАЙТЕ ДЕТЕЙ У НАС КРИЗИС В СТРАНЕ»*

Есть повод, друзья, поздравленье начать
Чтоб милым супругам наказ один дать

А для  задора  смущенье  оставив  пусть 
Гости кричат… «МОЛОДЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ»

На праздник явился, отбросив дела, 
друг детства, промолвил:   «Уж выпить пора»

Явился на свадьбу один кавалер…
гость с эмиратов…Певец «Нарцисс Пьер…
Не зная по русски по чти нечего…
Лишь возмущается… «О, Ё МОЁ»

Явилась на свадьбу, и Алла – поп дива,
На жениха она взор обратила
Вздохнула загадочно, глазки прикрыла
И прошептала… «Вот это мужчина»

А молодые, забыв все слова
Лишь удивляются  «ВОТ ЭТО ДА»

А гости на празднике, горя не зная 
Громко кричат «МОЛОДЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ»

Тут Басков пришел…Натуральный блондин
В стране он такой безусловно один
К невесте подходит и шепчет опять..
«Я БУДУ РУКИ ТВОИ ЦЕЛОВАТЬ»

Тут Алла Борисовна, наша поп – дива, 
Свой взор перекинула вмиг на блондина
Она как всегда мило глазки прикрыла
Мечтательно молвя « ВОТ ЭТО МУЖЧИНА»

Вскочил Пьер Нарцисс, вставил мненье своё
В лице изменился, шепча «Ё МОЁ»

Друг детства кричит: «Уж выпить пора»
А молодые в ответ ему : « ВОТ ЭТО ДА»

А гости все так же смущенье оставив
Дружно кричат: «МОЛОДЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ»

Вдруг кто – то сказал, призвав к тишине:
Рожайте детей, у нас кризис в стране…

В чертах его фейса признав президента- 
Поп –дива вскочила влюблено и цепко
Вот это удача , сметнула поп - дива…
Промолвив при этом… «ВОТ ЭТО МУЖЧИНА»

И вновь нарцисс пьер вставил мненье своё
Сказав удивленновот блин   «Ё МОЁ»

Встрявает друг детства «УЖ ВЫПИТЬ ПОРА»
А молодые в ответ «ВОТ ЭТО ДА»

А гости с задором, смущенье оставив
Дружно кричат… «МОЛОДЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ…

Тут Басков – красавец заметив поп диву…
Подходит к ней страстно, галантно, красиво 
Встаёт на колено и молвит под стать
«Я БУДУ РУКИ Т ВОИ ЦЕЛОВАТЬ»

Но Алла, отбросив  любые сомненья, 
бежит к президенту, цепляясь на шею…
Его нежным взглядом она одарила…
И страстно воскликнула…. «ВОТ ЭТО МУЖЧИНА»

Гость с Эмиратов кричит «Ё моё»
По-русски не зная почти ничего…

Молодые смущенно  «ВОТ ЭТО ДА»
Друг детства все то же «УЖ ВЫПИТЬ ПОРА»

А гости на празднике, горя не зная 
Громко кричат «МОЛОДЫХ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ»

И Путин,, призвавший народ к тишине
Привстал, держа рюмочку водки в руке
К молодым обратился, серьезней вдвойне….. 
«РОЖАЙТЕ ДЕТЕЙ, У НАС КРИЗИС В СТРАНЕ»


Дорогие коллеги, пользуйтесь на здоровье. буду очень рада, если хоть кому то из вас пойдет на пользу. Так же очень хотелось бы услышать ваши комментарии, так как я в этом деле не так давно... Если есть ошибки - укажите. За ранее благодарю.

----------


## клеопатра-29

ВЫБЕРАЕМ КТО БУДЕТ В СЕМЬЕ КОЗНАЧЕЕМ
(В КРАСИВЫЙ МЕШОК НАКЛАДЫВАЕМ НАДУТЫЕ ВОЗДУШНЫЕ ШАРЫ ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО ВЛОЖИВ В НИХ КОПЕЙКИ)
СТАЛИ МУЖЕМ И ЖЕНОЙ
ЗНАЧИТ С ВАС И СПРОС ДРУГОЙ
В ЖИЗНЬ СЕМЕЙНУЮ ВСТУПАЯ
ПУТЬ СОВМЕСНЫЙ НАЧИНАЯ
ВЫЯСНИЛИ ВЫ ПРИ ЭТОМ
КТО ЗАВЕДУЕТ БЮДЖЕТОМ
ЧТОБ ОТВЕТИТЬ НА ВОПРОС
СВЕКР МЕШОЧЕК ВАМ ПРИНЕС
В НЕМ ШАРЫ ЛЕЖАТ ЦВЕТНЫЕ 
В НИХ МАНЕТЫ ЗОЛОТЫЕ 
ДЕНЬГИ ИЗ ШАРОВ ДОСТАНЬТЕ
И СКОРЕЕ ПОДСЧИТАЙТЕ
У КОГО БОЛЬШЕ МАНЕТ ТОТ ДЕРЖАТЬ БУДЕТ БЮДЖЕТ
(ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО КОНКУРСА СРАЗУ ПРОВОЖУ КОНКУРС ДЕНЬГИ НА ВЕТЕР)
ПРОХОДИТ НА УРА !!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> ВЫБЕРАЕМ КТО БУДЕТ В СЕМЬЕ КОЗНАЧЕЕМ
> (В КРАСИВЫЙ МЕШОК НАКЛАДЫВАЕМ НАДУТЫЕ ВОЗДУШНЫЕ ШАРЫ ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО ВЛОЖИВ В НИХ КОПЕЙКИ)
> СТАЛИ МУЖЕМ И ЖЕНОЙ
> ЗНАЧИТ С ВАС И СПРОС ДРУГОЙ
> В ЖИЗНЬ СЕМЕЙНУЮ ВСТУПАЯ
> ПУТЬ СОВМЕСНЫЙ НАЧИНАЯ
> ВЫЯСНИЛИ ВЫ ПРИ ЭТОМ
> КТО ЗАВЕДУЕТ БЮДЖЕТОМ
> ЧТОБ ОТВЕТИТЬ НА ВОПРОС
> ...




Идея очень интересная. А не тяжело  ли молодым собирать эти монеты. Они же наверное закатываются постоянно .

----------


## Nadish2

> Надюша, если можно поделись музыкой и приметно какой текст ты при этом говоришь, у меня тоже скоро подобная ситуация будет. Спасибо


Это песня "Молитва" http://letitbit.net/download/90572.9...itva_.mp3.html

На свадьбе еще ни разу ни приходилось говорить таких слов, а вот на юбилеях часто. 
 Вот на последнем юбилее, 30 лет девушке, говорили такие слова: (автора стихотворения не знаю, мы немного переделали по себя)
Налив бокал, сегодня третий он по счету,
Прошу я вас приборы отложить!
Давайте выпьем за родителей заботу!
За всё, что довелось им пережить...
Отец не пожалев, себя вставал к твоей кроватке
И беспокоился о том, чтоб было всё в порядке.
И мама множество ночей качала твою колыбель!
Кто жизнь свою тебе дарил, любовь, тепло, вниманье.
Отец и Мать - вот имена, два самых высших званья!
От всех нижайший им поклон! От всех слова признания!

К большому сожалению, папа ________ не дожил до такого красивого семейного праздника, но я точно знаю, что его душа смотрит на нас с высока и радуется за свою доченьку, ёё семью и ёё друзей!

Предлагается наполнить бокалы и выпить за родителей стоя. 
 Фоном уже звучит песня и когда оканчиваются слова, то как раз звучит фраза из песни "Помолимся за родителей,  за всех живых и неба жителей ......". 
Трогательно и красиво. Мы делаем так.

----------


## Совушка

Подсмотрела здесь идею с цветами и сделала себе такой номер. гости и невеста были в восторге, да и мне самой безумно понравилось. спасибо автору за чудо. :Aga: 
вот такие цветы получились у меня.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1444440m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Совушка

а для цветочков выбрала такие нарезки:
Басков Я буду руки твои целовать
Серов Я люблю тебя до слёз
Киркоров Милая
Стас Михайлов Всё для тебя
Леонид Портной Кто тебя создал такую

----------


## Перина Анна

*Кричалка для начала свадьбы, на встрече молодожёнов. (авторск.)*

"Слава нашим молодым!"

 :Ok: 

Ведущ: Гости в зале, стол сверкает,
Вас на свадьбу приглашает.
И сказать  сейчас хотим:
Гости: "Слава нашим молодым!"



Аромат живых цветов,
Счастье, радость и любовь!
Дружно гости прокричим:
"Слава нашим молодым!"



Тёплые слова и тосты
Ждём от Вас сегодня, гости!
А сейчас наш тост един:
"Слава нашим молодым!"

----------


## клеопатра-29

> Идея очень интересная. А не тяжело  ли молодым собирать эти монеты. Они же наверное закатываются постоянно .


шары лопают ногами поэтому манеты ни куда не закатываются

----------


## Сергей Ст

Сценарий
молодежной дискотеки
«Первоапрельские будоражки»
Опубликован в журнале «Клуб» №3 2007год
Звучит зажигательная музыкальная  отбивка, включаются динамичные световые эффекты. На эстраде работают аниматоры. Музыка резко выключается. На площадку выбегает бесшабашный ведущий, в стилизованном костюме с фольклорными элементами.

Ведущий:     Добрый вечер, добрый вечер всей честной компании! Добрый вечер, молодежь!
Спасибо, что не пожалели ни времени, ни денег и пришли… приехали… прикатили.. 
Но на этом, вообщем-то, и все мы прощаемся с вами…
Приходите в другой раз, уважим. А сейчас – до свидания – скажем.
(Аниматоры покидают эстраду, реакция зала)
Что? Не хотите уходить? Дискотека закончилась, идите, отъезжайте, катитесь… Ой, куда вы, я пошутил, мы продолжаем.
Коль первого апреля не соврешь, когда еще время найдешь!
Ни что так не будоражет кровь у старца и у школяра, как первоапрельская игра, значит будем сегодня играть, разыгрывать и дарить игрушки.
Вас ждут забавы, шутки, конкурсы, призы, прибаутка.
Считалось в старину, что 1 апреля просыпается домовой и поэтому нужно обманывать друг друга. А незамужние девушки старались обмануть как можно больше людей в той уверенности, что в таком случае женихи не проведут их, а наоборот, девушки будут водить молодых людей за нос.
Надеюсь, что девушки уже обманули кучу народа, и самых смелых и веселых приглашаю к себе на эстраду.
(Музыкальная отбивка. Выходят желающие поводить пацанов за нос. Помощники устанавливают на эстраде бутафорских женихов.)

Ведущий:     Как видите у этих обаятельных красавчиков отсутствует такой важный элемент мужского достоинства – это…нос.
Носы вам уже раздают мои помощники. Вам нужно вернуть достоинство на место, но с закрытыми глазами.
(Девушки выбирают «Своего мужчину», им завязывают глаза, веселая музыка.)
Раз, два, три – пошли!
А все остальные не просто зевают,
Они участникам криком помогают.
(Идет конкурс, определяется победительница – наиболее легко или оригинально приколовшая нос на маке «жениха»)
Вы – победитель, приз получите,
(Лекарство от насморка «Для нос»)
И со всеми вместе танцевать выходите!
(Танцевальный блок… На эстраде работают аниматоры)

Ведущий:     Я вижу, что танцевать вы немножко устали
Поэтому сейчас пораскиньте мозгами
Кто больше и правильно на вопросы ответит,
Того сразу ждет сюрприз – 
Очень полезный в хозяйстве приз.
1.	Сколько жирафов помещается в «Запорожец»?
(Три: в четырехместной машине одно место для водилы)
2.	А сколько бегемотов помещается в «Запорожец»?
(Ни одного, потому что все места уже заняты жирафами)
3.	Сколько операций нужно произвести, чтобы поместить жирафа в обыкновенный холодильник?
(Нужно сделать 6 операций: открыть «Запорожец», вытащить жирафа, закрыть «Запорожец», открыть холодильник, засунуть туда жирафа, закрыть холодильник)
4.	А сколько нужно произвести операций, чтобы поместить бегемота в обыкновенный холодильник?
(Нужны 4 операции: открыть дверцу холодильника, вытащить жирафа, впихнуть бегемота, закрыть холодильник)
5.	Кто быстрее пробежит вокруг кремля – жираф или бегемот?
(Жираф, потому что бегемот сидит в холодильнике и не может соревноваться)
6.	Почему у слона глаза красные?
(Чтобы в помидорах прятаться! Вы видели слона в помидорах? - вот как хорошо прячется)
(Всем правильно ответившим, на эстраде, дарятся клоунские носы)

Ведущий:    А сейчас мы объявляем среди вас «знатоки» конкурс на исполнение дурашливого танца.
(Идет конкурс. Победителю вручается игрушка – клоун)
Танцевальный блок

Ведущий:   Самое время сейчас разыграть еще один подарок и провести конкурс болтунов.
Болтать будем не тем что болтается, а конечно же болтаем языком. Тех кто сможет продолжить поговорку я приглашаю на эстраду: 
1)	Мешай дело с бездельем… (проживешь век с весельем)
2)	Дуракам… (законы не писаны или всегда везет)
3)	Кто людей веселит… (за того и свет стоит)
4)	Весело веселье… (тяжело похмелье)
5)	Весь апрель… (нмкому не верь)
6)	Смех без причины… (признак дурачины)
7)	Делу время… (потехе час)
(Всем участникам на выбор предлагаются карточки со скороговорками, которые нужно очень быстро повторить три раза подрят)
1)	Санчо с ранчо вышел в пончо
2)	Глядь, с корабля убегает тля
3)	Принята везде езда на поезде
4)	Еду я по выбоинам, из выбоин не выеду я
5)	Наши поезда самые поездатые поезда в мире
6)	У меня шапочка одна, одна модна, одна не модна
7)	Стоит куль на холме, выйду на холм куль поправлю
(В качестве поощрения всем участникам вручаются пищалки – язычки, а победителю самоучитель по иностранному языку)

Ведущий:     Ну чтож, всех скороговорок не переговорить, не перевыговорить, поэтому наша дискотека продолжается, танцуем дальше, танцуем выше, танцуем громче!..
Танцевальный блок
Ведущий:      Кто сказал – частушки, вроде,
В наши дни уже не в моде?
Да и разве дело в моде,
Если любят их в народе?!
Коль от Мурманска до Кушки
Весь народ поет частушки.
Значит жив еще народ
Не за что не пропадет!
Народ, а вы еще живы?! Тогда на нашей дискотеке объявляется конкурс частушки! Не ожидали? Но прежде, чем спеть веселый куплет, нужно одеть эту рубаху, картуз с цветком и при исполнении обязательно пританцовывать. А приз – то у нас какой классный, какой крупный, универсальный, интересный, не виртуальный.
( За наиболее интересные и оригинальные исполнения частушек дарятся СД-диски с анекдотами и частушками.)
Танцевальный блок
Ведущий:    Мешай дело с бездельем – проживешь век с весельем. Будьте веселы бодры не только в апреле, но и весь год. Славно мы повеселились, поиграли, пошутили, а сейчас пришла пора расставаться нам, друзья. Если, что не так, то вы нас простите. Ну ладно, пока, идите.

----------


## maknata

*Сергей Ст*,
 Сергей, это Ваш личный, Вами написаный, сценарий?

----------


## клеопатра-29

> скажите кто - нибудь проводил на свадьбе обряд прощание с девичьей фамилией


сразу оговорюсь наработка не моя но может кому то и пригодится
я это делаю при встречи молодых
- сегодня у вас какая свадьба__________________
правильно вот эта зеленая лента
символизирует первый шаг в вашей
совместной счастливой долгой жизни
Первый шаг он трудный самый
но ведь это не беда
пусть с фамилией_____________ 
(ира) проститься навсегда
(я выдаю невесте ножницы она срезает шар привязанный к зеленой ленте
на воздушном шаре написана фамилия девичья невесты)
ты давай скорее смело
ее в небо залускай
не забудь при зтом громко
прокричать ей в след прощай!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> шары лопают ногами поэтому манеты ни куда не закатываются



тогда понятно. Я подумала что лопаюти кавк обычно или  иголочками или ногтями. Если ногтями лопать то можно вклавдывать не монеты а купюры разного достоинства

----------


## юрик71

*maknata*, там написано
 Сценарий
молодежной дискотеки
«Первоапрельские будоражки»
Опубликован в журнале «Клуб» №3 2007год

----------


## клеопатра-29

Поздравление на юбилее написанно под определенного человека но можно при желании переработать


Александр Генадьевич или просто Саша
Ты сегодня как звезда кино
Будь готов под комплименты наши
Принимать прозрачное вино

Твои заслуги нам известны
Ты первокласный инженер,
Как друг ответственный и чесный
Но для кого-то -браконьер

Тебя сегодня поздравляем
Мы откровенно,от души
различных благ тебе желаем
Успехов и удач большых

Чтобы здоровье позволяло 
Закусывать и выпивать
Ловить лосось,пахать на даче
И в бане веником махать.

Чтобы тебе твоя"тиррано"
Служила много,много лет
Гоняла быстро,безотказно,
Не принося хлопот и бед

Желаем бодрости и силы
Тебе на долгие года
Чтоб двести лет тебе светила
В "весах" счастливая звезда!!!!!

----------


## Сергей Ст

*maknata*,



> Сергей, это Ваш личный, Вами написаный, сценарий?
> __________________


Да, это мой личный сценарий, правда в журнале "клуб" его почему то опубликовали под именем Виктор Ступин

----------


## manja

> К большому сожалению, папа ________ не дожил до такого красивого семейного праздника, но я точно знаю, что его душа смотрит на нас с высока и радуется за свою доченьку, ёё семью и ёё друзей!
> 
> Предлагается наполнить бокалы и выпить за родителей стоя. 
> Фоном уже звучит песня и когда оканчиваются слова, то как раз звучит фраза из песни "Помолимся за родителей, за всех живых и неба жителей ......". 
> Трогательно и красиво. Мы делаем так.


конечно такие моменты и на свадьбах и на юбилеях тем более когда этого желает заказчик..не простые..Вернее сказать ъхочу по другому..Во первых это конечно же важно для молодых например..для жениха как у меня было на последней свадьбе..
Я посоветовала молодым то время которое у них есть на прогулке..распланировать так чтобы обязательно заехать на кладбище..к отцу жениха и там оставить маленький венок живых цветов..и поблагодарить отца за то..что он и есть и будет в жизни молодых..всегда..Там молодые желательно чтобы были только вдвоем..так будет лучше..никто не стесняется взглядов и никто не смотрит за тобой..Хочу отметить что молодые это сделали..и потому когда потом мы вспоминали..отца жениха они восприняли это спокойно..
Второй важный момент на свадьбе..когда делаешь такой момент это конечно же гости..некоторым это нравится...что вспомнили родителей..а другие могут подумать о том зачем такой слоджный момент выносить на веселье..Люди ведь разные..согласитесь? Потому мое мнение ..такой момент нельзя делать тяжелым..А тяжелым для меня это именно это песня помолимся за родителей..На мой взгляд ни в коем случае нельзя эту песню сдесь делать..фоном...Это очень хорошая песня..но она подойдет для видеоператора когда потом он будет монтировать фильм..и сможет потом вставить фоном эту песню когда молодые например пойдут на могилку отца..Вот на ней можно помолиться..И все будет к месту..тогда..

Фоном к такому эпизоду выбирайте мелодию без слов..тогда вы сами сможете оценивать ситуацию во время этого эпизода и всегда подобрать слова..которые..на ваш взгляж будут восприняты..большинством гостей и конечно в первую очередь тех из молодых кого это касается..

Я уже много раз писала на форуме свои предложения..как можно сдесь сказать..Но каждый раз убеждаюсь в том..что выбрала правильную позицию что фоном звучит именно мелодия...

Вот например такая ситуация..эпизод с родителями..неполная картина потому что нет отца жениха..Когда сказать про него? вначале эпизода? Или просто сказать про родителей а его не упоминать и вспомнить потом? На мой взгляд очень важно..

*Я например на последней свадьбе...начала этот эпизод тоже с блока родительского..я сделала клип..небольшой всего на пару минут...*
в этом клипе звучит фоном песня пожелание сыну..
я взяла фото где жених с отцом фото...несколько фотографий..затем ввела туда конечно же небо...природу...фото мамы жениха..вставила в тот момент когда поется о маме..ну и конечно фото невесты..тестя и тещи..Но основное конечно..как эти фото располагаются..и обязательное примение в клипе природы..время года когда идет свадьба..так он получается не мрачным а светлым и добрым..

вот например слова из песни..
поет мужчина как бы от имени отца жениха..

Всю жизнь с восхода до зари неси себя достойно..
С добром на светлое смотри на темное дспокойно
Отдай сполна своей семье отдай сполна на счастье
И улыбнется жизнь тебе и обойдут ненастья..

Припев..
Желаю быть в бою бойцом в семье хорошим быть отцом
Жене надежным быть мужчиною родителям быть сыном
Желаю с тещей быть на ты..дарить ей внуков и цветы
Желаю с тестем быть друзьями не забывать о маме..
а там в песне еще проигрыш хороший..его использую два раза..

ну вот начало положено..и после клипа настроение конечно ..у молодых сложное..и потому надо просто сказать.....под светлую и добрую спокойную мелодию...

ведущая___было бы хорошо...если бы отец смог бы сказать это вам мои дорогие лично..Но твоего отца дорогой Саша   здесь просто сегодня..нет...Но помните всегда мои дорогие...что нельзя говорить что родители были...они всегда с нами..Они где то глубоко..в нашем сердце..они мысленно жмут вашу руку..когда поддерживают ваше решение..они обнимают вас за плечи..когда хотят успокоить и поддержать..
И еще они рядом...так же рядом как сейчас ..сегодня здесь и смотрят на вас ..Посмотрите вон уже спешит к вам...дорогой Александр ваша мама Дорогая,,,,,,,,,,подойдите и поддержите..вашего сына..и ваши вторые родители тоже..ваши тесть и теща..Что может быть лучше такого мгновения...когда новая семья..

и далее..я гворю о присутствующих родителях....всегда новые слова которые подходят только им...особенные слова..
и в конце молодые и родители так как стоят рядом... поднимают бокалы соединяя их все вместе..высоко высоко..чтобы все увидели какую высокую ноту занимают родители в жизни молодых...

желаю всем вашим молодым ..хороших и позитивных моментов на своих свадьбах..

----------


## Кудряшкина

Маня, согласна с тобой на 100 %, такие моменты нужно делать очень аккуратно. На свадьбе у моих родственников, мама(мачеха) жениха вспомила его умершую маму(это давно было, ему годик был) и за 5 минут превратила свадьбу в поминки, вся родня жениха рыдала, а родня невесты сидела в непонимании. Я считаю, что это не есть гуд, можно всплакнуть на свадьбе, от счастья, от умиления, но рыдать - это уже перебор.

----------


## Nadish2

Маня, каждое мнение имеет право быть. У Вас так, а у нас так. Мы здесь именно для того, чтобы делиться своим мнением. И это слова из юбилейного вечера. Если ни затягивать этот момент, все идет отлично.

----------


## клеопатра-29

этот момент использую при зажении очага в том случае если на свадьбе не присутствуют родители или по желанию молодых 
Звучит музыка в зал входит бог любви в руках у него горящий факел
малодые в руках держат декоративные свечи а я на разносе держу красивую большую свечу которая и будет семейным очагом
Подарок я принес для
Молодой семьи
Живой огонь любви
Для очага семьи
Прошу молодоженов подойти
(Олег) ты (Иру) любишь ___
В знак своей любви 
Зажги огонь своей свечи
(Ирина) ты (Олега) любишь
Так в знак своей любви
Зажги огонь своей свечи
Сейчас клянитесь здесь перед народом
Любить друг друга и оберегать---------
Везде во всем друг другу помогать-------
Клянитесь приумножить населенье 
соседям и друзьям на удивленье--------
Взнак верной и чистой любви
Очаг семьи гори!!!
(На последних словах молодые своими свечами поджигают большую свечу)
Обряд проходит динамично и зрелещьно
Дорогие форумчане  в работе на компьюторе я пока чайник подскажите как на вопросы отвечать в личное . Прошу прощение за задержку ответа на вопрос от Мариночки , а зовут меня Катя

----------


## Олеч

> Дорогие форумчане  в работе на компьюторе я пока чайник подскажите как на вопросы отвечать в личное . Прошу прощение за задержку ответа на вопрос от Мариночки , а зовут меня Катя


Катя, рядом с каждым ником( именем) , есть маленький треугольничек ( галочка). На неё нажимаешь и там выплывают несколько строчек. В одной из строчек написано ОТПРАВИТЬ ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ. Т.е. кому ты хочешь отправить сообщение , на тот ник и жмёшь.Надеюсь , что понятно объяснила :Vah:

----------


## Кэтринкин

Доброго времени суток всем! Недавно провела свой первый юбилей, мужчина 60 лет. особенность его была в том что гости собирались в течении часа. И меня об этом предупредили заранее. Я напечатала "жетоны" на цветном принтере, отрезала по полоске и сделала надрезы, как объявления на столбах. Встречая гостей, раздавала им эти бумажки. просила не выкидывать до конца первого стола или просто запомнить картинку. (1-будильник, тем, кто пришел вовремя, 2-золотой мешочек, кто пришел в 16.30, 3-скорый поезд - пришедшим около 17.00) Скачать жетоны.doc с WebFile.RU
Далее, в середине первого застолья говорила следующее:
Анатолий, пока вы принимали гостей, мы время тоже зря не теряли. Чтоб поближе познакомиться с вашими друзьями и близкими, я в начале вечера раздала каждому по жетону. Дорогие друзья, я попрошу поднять руки, у кого жетончик с изображением будильника. 
Анатолий, это самые пунктуальные гости нашего вечера. Они пришли ровно в 16.00! Мы, конечно, не знаем, может они решили прийти пораньше, чтоб пораньше уйти, но я уверена, что это люди, просто обожают вас и готовы выполнить все ваши капризы. Даже если б банкет назначили на 8 утра, то они бы с радостью завели свои будильники и пришли вовремя. Аплодисменты самым ответственным гостям! 
Друзья, поднимите руки, кому достался жетон с изображением мешочка с золотыми монетами. Анатолий, мой психологический анализ говорит, что это – золотая середина. Пришли около 16.30. Это люди, которые любят не выделятся из толпы и делать все не спеша, обдуманно, но при этом везде успевать. Эти гости по жизни носят титул «золотой человек». Аплодисменты золотым людям!
Ну и, наконец-то, прошу поднять руки гостей, которым достались жетоны с изображением поезда на перроне и которые пришли около 17.00. Вы, несомненно, начальники по жизни, ибо начальство не опаздывает, оно задерживает. И, несмотря, на свой плотный график, вы руководствуетесь правилом «не имей 100 рублей, а имей сто друзей». А если по-честному, вы те самые гости, которые как поезд – даже если он задерживается, его все равно ждут с нетерпением. Аплодисменты!

----------


## Кэтринкин

Итог: Гостям понравилось внимание к собственной персоне вначале и за столом посмеялись вместе с юбиляром. может это и глупо для кого-то, но в той компании прошло хорошо!)

----------


## Nadish2

Кэтринкин. Скажите. Вам оплачивают ожидание гостей или вы начинаете вести программу в установленное время? Одна заказчица спросила, с какого момента у нас начинается отсчет времени. Потому что у нее гости обычно опаздывают. Т.е. она предлагает нам потратить свое время бесплатно в ожидании гостей. Нам и так приходиться приезжать на 1 час раньше, для того, чтобы все приготовить. А как у вас?

----------


## Кэтринкин

В этом случае я приехала к 15.30 (то есть за пол часа), гости начали прибывать с 16.00. В 17.00 начало банкета.  и до нулей (00.00) - минута в минуту))) 
Скажу сразу, что отработала банкет за символическую плату (по меркам нашего дела). Причина была в неправильной постановке задания (но я эту ошибку беру на себя, потому что сразу надо узнавать особенности помещения, количество гостей и время непосредственно у заказчика, а потом цену говорить)
Короче, доплату я не брала. Но на будущее, наверно, пока не буду. Интересно мнение других ведущих. Как у вас7

----------


## Fomkina

> с какого момента у нас начинается отсчет времени.


У меня начинается отсчет времени с момента начала работы.Всегда предупреждаю,что работаю7 часов.прихожу минут за 40 до начала,но это моя инициатива.так мне спокойнее .а когда приходится задерживаться или приезжать раньше,то дополнительных денег не беру,правда если дают больше,чем договорились -не отказываюсь:biggrin:а вообще молодые у нас часто задерживаются из-за видео и фотосъемки ,приходится ждать.

----------


## LILY2709

[b]Fomkina-Roslavl[/  А мы работаем 5 часов. Остальное время если потребуется за отдельную плату. Но как правило всегда хватает. Гость с праздника всегда должен уходить немножечко "голодным".

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Если свадьба в 18-00, то оплата у нас начинается с этого времени.Просто иногда молодые бывают такие не пунктуальныеи задерживаются минут на 40.И работаем 6 часов...Всё успеваем...оплата по часам...сколько оттрубили, за столько и получи.

----------


## Ильич

> Если свадьба в 18-00, то оплата у нас начинается с этого времени.Просто иногда молодые бывают такие не пунктуальныеи задерживаются минут на 40.И работаем 6 часов...Всё успеваем...оплата по часам...сколько оттрубили, за столько и получи.


А я беру за программу  она начинается в 18-00 и заканчивается в 24-00 А есть публика или нет ... это проблема публики.

----------


## орбит

и я работаю не по часам, а по программе.
бывает свадьба задерживается на 2 часа из-за молодых, приходится подстраиваться по своему сценарию, и конечно ухожу всегда в своё время, 22 или 22-30.

----------


## Перина Анна

*Кричалка  к дню рождения   девушки,   на свадьбе – для невесты.*

*
« Неземной красоты!»  ( авторск)*



Ведущ:  Глаз  прекрасных сиянье,
Воплощенье мечты!
Ты (имя невесты или именинницы) сегодня  
Гости: «Неземной красоты!»


И любовь, и удача,
Счастье, радость, цветы!
пусть всегда они будут
Неземной красоты!

Стильной, неповторимой,
Светом яркой звезды,
Будь всегда ты счастливой –
Неземной красоты!

----------


## kaschtan

*Совушка*,



> Подсмотрела здесь идею с цветами и сделала себе такой номер. гости и невеста были в восторге, да и мне самой безумно понравилось. спасибо автору за чудо.
> вот такие цветы получились у меня.


Рада что моя идея тебе пришлась впору. Я еще хочу цветочкам переднички пошить длинные, что бы на стебельки были похожи. И вместо муз-признаний влюбви можно использовать муз-пожелания(Мы желаем счастья Вам, Миллион, миллион дол.США и т. д.)
Что бы как то этот сюжет развить на свадьбе я еще думаю девочек пчелками наряжать, только нужно придумать для мальчиков-цветочков и девочек-пчелок какой то классный конкурс.

----------


## клеопатра-29

а у нас в последнее время все чаще и чаще встречаются свадьбы с ограниченным бюджетом  самые "интересные" прсят провести торжество за 1.5-2 часа я пытаюсь обьяснить людям что они сами не получат от такого короткого действа желаймого результата некоторые соглашаются и увеличивают время до 4 часов а вот с упрямыми мне приходится прощаться так как считаю что скомконность в работе не принесет мне удовлетворения да и гости останутся не довольны мной а это лично для меня многозначит ведь как правило гости потом становятся заказчиками .Мое рабочее время начинается с оговоренного времени например с 18 часов не зависимо от того времени когда приедут молодые обычно они по договору задерживабтся на 10 минут за это время я успеваю обьяснить некоторые моменты приглашонным и подготовить их к встречи молодых.А вот приезжаем мы за 1.5 часа до ночала банкета т.к. отстраеваем апаратуру диджей моя младшая сестра работаю с ней в паре

----------


## Перина Анна

* Кричалка  "Классный парень - наш жених!" (авторская)*


*Ведущ:* Кто с (имя невесты) сидит (стоит) рядом?
Кто   надежда и награда?
Кто опора для двоих?
*Гости:* "Классный парень - наш жених!"




Стильный. Умный. Добрый. Смелый.
По плечу - любое дело!
Главный - для родных своих!
"Классный парень - наш жених!"




Пусть минуют все ненастья,
Бери с собою мир и счастье!
Всё сейчас в руках твоих -
"Классный парень - наш жених!"

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!
Я тоже работая по времени. Юбилей и корпоротив не менее 3 часов (заказчики соглашаются). Свадьба - 5 -6 часов. Оплата с договорного времени. Если задерживаюсь по просьбе заказчиков - доплата. Дают премию - беру! :Ok:

----------


## Совушка

> *Совушка*,
> 
> Рада что моя идея тебе пришлась впору. Я еще хочу цветочкам переднички пошить длинные, что бы на стебельки были похожи. И вместо муз-признаний влюбви можно использовать муз-пожелания(Мы желаем счастья Вам, Миллион, миллион дол.США и т. д.)
> Что бы как то этот сюжет развить на свадьбе я еще думаю девочек пчелками наряжать, только нужно придумать для мальчиков-цветочков и девочек-пчелок какой то классный конкурс.


Цветочки очень пригодились, а самое главное, знаешь, мне самой этот номер очень нравится. да и неизбитый он.С пчёлками так  идея вообще класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Если додумать будет суперски! :Aga:

----------


## Сергей Ст

*Перина Анна*,
 Прикольные кричалки, очень подойдут для сидячих свадеб!!!

----------


## Перина Анна

> *Перина Анна*,
>  Прикольные кричалки, очень подойдут для сидячих свадеб!!!



 Думаю и *не* для сидячих подойдут! Проверено!

----------


## Перина Анна

* "Грех не выпить, господа!"   (Авторск)
*

Для любой компании.




*
Ведущ:*  Важное сегодня дело.
Праздник(свадьбу)  Вы встречайте смело!
Отложите все дела-
*Гости:* "Грех не выпить, господа!"

Лучший повод есть у вас!
Ваша свадьба (ваша служба, вы ребята, вы девчата)-  высший класс!
Тост хороший на века:
"Грех не выпить, господа!"


Пожелания, шутки, смех,
Пусть сопутствует успех!
Свой бокал с вином до дна-
"Грех не выпить, господа!"



Заметьте, не я это предложила, а ВЫ! За вас!

----------


## клеопатра-29

на свадьбе переодеваюсь цыганкой сама и под конец этого блока провожу гадание для молодых на первенца гадаю по разному но если гадаю при помощи ползунков использую такой текст

Молодые муж с женой
Будет пусть семья большой
кто у вас родится первым
Способом узнаем верным
Полунки берем простые
розовые и голубые
Гости в них кладут купюры
После этой процедуры
Деньги подсчитать осталось
Где их дольше оказалось
в розовых родится-дочка
В голубых-даешь сыночка!

Так и не смогла выйти в личное значек не отвечает отвечу здесь
конкурс деньги на ветер подсмотрела десь на форуме
суть его состоит в том что молодым выдаю по купюре и прошу их дунуть на нее у кого  типо дальше отлетит  дунутая купюра тот и победил А уж как они дунут ну тут и коментируешь на всю катушку мол понятно теперь кто может деньги на ветер пускать

----------


## Совушка

> Что бы как то этот сюжет развить на свадьбе я еще думаю девочек пчелками наряжать, только нужно придумать для мальчиков-цветочков и девочек-пчелок какой то классный конкурс.


Таня. я в нэте покапалась и нашла вот таких пчёлок.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1554466m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот такую пчёлку можно использовать потом и на детских праздниках, например, сделать её бабушкой Капой из Лунтика.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1540130m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## uljbka

> только нужно придумать для мальчиков-цветочков и девочек-пчелок какой то классный конкурс.


Ну пчелки как известно нектар спобирают,т.е сладкие слова юбиляру собирать с гостеи в баночку,и приподнести этот нектар сладких слов в дар.

----------


## Совушка

> Ну пчелки как известно нектар спобирают,т.е сладкие слова юбиляру собирать с гостеи в баночку,и приподнести этот нектар сладких слов в дар.


Света, идея интересная :flower: , мне как-то даже и в голову такое не пришло, или плохо думала:eek:.А у Тани , Kaschtan, идея  связать как-то на свадьбе или юбилее и пчёлок, и цветы........вместе.Вот мне самой интересно какую фишку с этими цветами-пчёлами закрутить на свадьбе. Ведь цветы у меня уже есть..........

----------


## salis

> Жаль,что закрыли новогоднюю тему для новичков. Подскажите, где теперь можно поделиться материалами по Н.Г. Выкладываю песню Д.М. писал мой напарник, пел один из ведущих. Надеюсь понравится. Дед Мороз (+).wav.html


закончился срок хранения файла.

----------


## Матильда 1967

Я тоже начинаю работать с того времени ,с которого оговорили.Допустим, начало банкета в 14-00.Значит и работа наша с этого времени берет отсчет.Заранее об этом обговариваю с заказчиком.И говорю о том ,что "вы свое время назначаете,продумайте хорошо,именно с этого момента пошло "наше"время,а работаем мы 7 часов"  
Иногда сама им говорю,что если регистрация например в 12-30,то на банкет к 14-00,а не в 13-30"Пока нормальная реакция.И мы так работаем.А уж как рады работники кафе!!!!!!!!!!!!!Знают,что задержек не будет.Ну,бывает,конечно,минут на 20-30(если действительно классные гости и веселятся)продляем,но ес-но без доплаты,у нас это не практикуется.А вот эти же работники рассказывают,что некоторые ведущие сидят,сидят,а потом "ах!я не отработала свои деньги"и давай конкурсы гнать.А в этом кафе ещё и завтра свадьба,людям же тоже надо и со столов убрать,и зал подготовить.Короче нас за эту пунктуальность любят.

----------


## Порубовы

> прсят провести торжество за 1.5-2 часа


смотря какой формат торжества. если это фуршет - всё успеете)))
мы уже не раз проводили.

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Всем ЗДРАВСТВОВАТЬ! Внесу свой вклад к копилочку, может, кому понравится и пригодиться! 
Я за ранее договариваюсь с молодыми, что бы подготовили в тайне друг от друга ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ В ЛЮБВИ. Потом на свадьбе вызываю их и говорю:
С древних времён в роду нашей невесты, есть одна тайна. Её передают по женской линии. Женщины в этой семье умеют готовить НАПИТОК ЛЮБВИ. Если этот напиток отведает мужчина - то до конца жизни ни одну женщину даже не заметит, кроме своей избранницы, и любовь в его сердце .....(бла, бла, бла)... Наша невеста сегодня приготовила этот священный напиток и сейчас на наших глазах напоит своего мужа им. Из очень красивого фужера невеста поит жениха.  Предлагаю жениху оставить для невесты несколько глотков. И потом ПРОВЕРЯЕМ действие напитка! Молодые объясняются в любви друг другу! Более продвинутые сами сочиняют стихи для своей половинки. Остальным помогаю, или просто прозой говорят. Получается трогательно.

Ещё иногда предлагаю молодым заменить альбом с пожеланиями ДЕРЕВЦЕМ ЛЮБВИ. Гости пишут свои пожелания на приготовленных цветных голубях, цветах, сердечках с петельками и вешают их на веточки стоящего деревца. Очень красивл получается. Многие потом долго хранят это дерево.

Вместо измучанных ползунков за мальчика и девочку сшила комбинезоны с голубыми и розовыми оборочками. И эти "детки" из гостей  после  интервью с молодыми о том КОГО хотят собирают в зале деньги на  первого новорождённого.

В блоке КОНЦЕРТ ЗАЕЗЖИХ ЗВЁЗД сшила вот такие костюмы, купила иглушечные муз.инструменты и поют мои звёзды  для молодых "Уно моменто" Перевод же делаю вольный. Восхваляющий молодых и их вечную любовь. Фото попробую вставить, но не уверена пока - получится ли! Я же ТУНДРА! Зла на свою тупость техническую не хватает!

С тем, КАК вставить фото так и не разобралась пока. УВЫ!

----------


## Алисочка

> С древних времён в роду нашей невесты, есть одна тайна. Её передают по женской линии. Женщины в этой семье умеют готовить НАПИТОК ЛЮБВИ. Если этот напиток отведает мужчина - то до конца жизни ни одну женщину даже не заметит, кроме своей избранницы, и любовь в его сердце .....(бла, бла, бла)... Наша невеста сегодня приготовила этот священный напиток и сейчас на наших глазах напоит своего мужа им. Из очень красивого фужера невеста поит жениха.


видела в фотоотчетах как повора "Удача", "Счастье", "Любовь" и т.д готовят напиток на юбилеи. вот и здесь можно их применит, что напиток любви от невесты состоит из этих компонентов

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Ну, да! НЕКОТОРЫЕ компоненты озвучиваем с невестой, но остальные же СЕКРЕТНЫЕ! Из уст в уста передаются только женщинам рода!

----------


## Зарянка

> * МЫ ВСЕ РАЗНЫЕ!!! НО ЭТО И ДЕЛАЕТ НАС ИНТЕРЕСНЫМИ.*


  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарянка

> С тем, КАК вставить фото так и не разобралась пока. УВЫ!


И я. Буду благодарна, если подскажут. :flower:

----------


## irinka26

[IMG]http://*********org/613534m.jpg[/IMG]
Сначала загружаете фото в инет, только не забудьте обратить внимание сколько весит изображение, желательно не больше 200 Kb. Затем копируйте ссылку для форумов она находится справа по-моему под цифрой 2 или 3, вставляйте эту ссылку в сообщение и все. ВОТ ТАК Я ВСТАВИЛА СВОЮ ДОЧУ.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Елена Шитикова*,
*Зарянка*,
 сходите сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 Ильич очень доступно объяснил .как выставлять фото.да и вообще это очень полезная темя для всех нас :Ok:

----------


## irinka26

Если что не понятно спрашивайте охотно помогу. Не скажу что профи в компе, но кое-какой опыт имеется :smile:

----------


## shoymama

> видела в фотоотчетах как повора "Удача", "Счастье", "Любовь" и т.д готовят напиток на юбилеи. вот и здесь можно их применит, что напиток любви от невесты состоит из этих компонентов


А нафига? Мне показалось, что очень выдержанный  в одном стиле блок и не надо его перегружать лишними тряпками и костюмами.

Леночка, мне очень понравилось! И нету общего хлебания из одной посудины, что меня настораживало в этом красивом действе. Только Он и Она.

И вопрос по дереву:  подскажи, плиз высоту и как закрепить? Давно хочу сделать что-то подобное - никак не  разрожусь.

----------


## Зарянка

У меня на свадьбах, когда гости дарят молодым подарки, мы создаем первый семейный талисман - дерево счастья (повязываем разноцветные ленточкина ветки) или свадебные бусы. 
[IMG]http://*********org/614590m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/612542m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарянка

Хочу выложить некоторые материалы, наверняка не новые, но в таком порядке собраны лично мною))) Проводила тематическую свадьбу. Невеста работает в турфирме, поэтому свадьбу сделали - путешествие по странам мира. Танцевально-игровую часть начали с востока. Выступали восточные красавицы.
[IMG]http://*********org/597182m.jpg[/IMG]
Затем попали в Европу. Германия. Там несколько небольших конкурсов. Один из них - "Гусь лапчатый". Нужно сорвать перчатки с ног - кто быстрее.
[IMG]http://*********org/645297m.jpg[/IMG]
Затем была Испания. Выступали с испанским танцем "местные мачо".
[IMG]http://*********org/626865m.jpg[/IMG]
Франция. Тут тоже несколько конкурсов. Прглашаю любителей шампанского. Объясняю, что победит тот, кто быстрее выпьет бокал шампанского до дна... чайными ложечками. Пока конкурсанты пьют шампанское, мы с гостями подбираем синонимы к слову "выпить". Я узнала довольно много неожиданных синонимов:smile: А потом мы строили Эйфелевы башни из одноразовых стаканчиков. У кого красивее.
[IMG]http://*********org/603313m.jpg[/IMG]
В Румынии мы встретили цыган. Традиционная "цыганочка". А затем конкурс. Пригласила несколько желающих мужчин и объявила, что они будут... скакунами (рысаками и т.п.). Затем пригласила девушек и предложила выбрать им скакуна на конном рынке. Сам конкурс - 1. Наездницы должны украсить скакуна тем, что найдут в зале (в ход шли цветы, бижутерия, шарфики...) 2. Каждый скакун должен был красивее всех проржать (нахохотались все до слез) 3. Проскакать с наездницей. 
[IMG]http://*********org/627888m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/621744m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарянка

В солнечной Италии мы попали в миланский театр Ла Скала. Там было, конечно, традиционное "Лебединое озеро". Мои лебеди (для красоты, наверное:wink:) еще напялили пояса испанские:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/637109m.jpg[/IMG]

Там же, в Италии, участники конкурса собирали виноград (шарики), разбросанные по залу, а затем, сняв обувь и закатав штанины, давили виноград в тазах. Конкурс прошел слишком стремительно, фото сделать я не успела)) (тазы есть на фото с лебедями. поняла, что надо брать тазы эмалированные, так как один пластмассовый треснул от усердия давильщика винограда :biggrin:)

Затем мы попали в Америку в Калифорнию - Голливуд. Там с участниками проводили кинопробы.  Он должны были прорекламровать определенную часть тела (руки, ноги живот, волосы, грудь,  :Jopa: ). Каждый под свою музыку.

[IMG]http://*********org/591029m.jpg[/IMG]
Эт рекама ног))

Затем был бразильский карнавал (игра "Волшебный мешок" и танец в этих нарядах). 
Далее - конкурс. Вызываю 4 человек, каждому даю апельсин. Говорю, что нужно почистить апельсин, кто быстрее. Когда апельсн почистят, дополняю, что победит тот, кто соберет апельсин в первоначальный вид с помощью скотча. 
[IMG]http://*********org/636087m.jpg[/IMG]

Потом пели песню - Багамы-мама на Гавайских островах. (не на Багамских)))
[IMG]http://*********org/604340m.jpg[/IMG]

В Африке - зажигательнй танец негров.
[IMG]http://*********org/604342m.jpg[/IMG]

В Японии наблюдали бой сумоистов. В широкие штанины натолкали много небольших шариков. Сумоисты должны были их перелопать друг у друга кто быстрее.
[IMG]http://*********org/649417m.jpg[/IMG]

На Украине пела Сердючка. 
В России встречали русские красавицы.

Свадьба прошла очень весело. А я жду от вас критики)))

А еще на этой же свадьбе дарила молодоженам зонтик с подводкой о хорошей погоде (чтобы этот зонтик прикрывал их от любых ненастий, и только денежный дождь чтоб просачивался через него, в этом роде). 

[IMG]http://*********org/625864m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Зарянка

Недавно в каком-то журнале (если надо, могу уточнить в каком) нашла такой обряд. Может кому-то пригодится.

Травы-травы

Приворот к семейной жизни

(траву бросают перед молодыми)

В самом разгаре свадебный день
К свадебному пиру вот первая ступень.
Чтобы к свадебному пиру подойти,
Через травы приворотные вам надо пройти.

Вставайте на траву СПОРЫШ,
Чтобы не было в семье вашей споров.

Вставайте на КРАПИВУ жгучую,
Чтоб любовь была горячею, кипучею.

Теперь на ЗВЕРОБОЙ-траву,
Чтоб здоровье было у всех в дому.

Да на БЕРЕЗОВЫЕ ВЕТОЧКИ,
Чтоб родились крепкие деточки.

И жених, и невеста, на ДУШИЦЕ постой, 
Чтоб в семье был всегда душевный покой.

Пусть будет затоптана ПОЛЫНЬ-трава,
Чтоб от счастья семейного кружилась голова.

А теперь – ПОДОРОЖНИК простой,
Чтоб любая дорога вела домой.

Вставайте на ХМЕЛЬ хмельной,
Чтоб всегда она была лишь твоя, а он – твой!

Про траву приворотную теперь надо позабыть,
И на свадебный пир эту дверь отворить.

----------


## Зарянка

> дополняю это шествие живым колокольным перезвоном:))
> И вспоминаю вместе с гостями ,что на Руси раньше колокольный перезвон отпугивал все плохое и недоброе.


Делаю два момента на свадьбе с перезвоном. 1. Перед входом, когда молодые пройдут радужные ворота, гости встают вокруг них кругом и звенят колокольчиками, а я говорю слова, что перезвон отгоняет все плохое и т.д. У меня не просто колокольчики, а большая красная лента сшитая, а на нее пришиты колокольчики. Молодые стоят внутри ленты, а гости звенят.
2. Когда уже все сидят за столами, говорю, что, когда рождается новая семья, на колокльне звонница радует всю округу Благовестом. И предлагаю гостям устроить молодым свадебный Благовест бокалами, рюмками (по цепочке до молодых) и включаем фонограмму колокольного звона. (идея не моя, из сети)

----------


## Исая

> И вопрос по дереву: подскажи, плиз высоту и как закрепить? Давно хочу сделать что-то подобное - никак не разрожусь.


Оля, я несколько раз уже делала это дерево, гости всегда с восторгом принимают! Беру жестяную баночку из-под кофе, в него песок насыпаю и вставляю сухие веточки (связанные между собой, чтобы казалось, что это единое целое), сверху на песок укладываю красивые камушки, ракушки, стеклярус и т.д. Заливаю клеем (Титаном) и как высохнет все покрываю серебристой краской из балончика. Заготавливаю заранее разноцветные ленточки. Выношу это деревце перед одариванием и говорю гостям, чтобы они после поздравления-подарка завязывали ленточки и говорили пожелания. Ну, а после всех поздравлений это, уже разноцветное, "чудо" вручаю молодоженам. Очень классно всегда проходит!

----------


## shoymama

Спасибо, Ирин! Мне вот одно тоже понравилось, я даже сфотографировалась рядом. 


Теперь вот и хожу озабоченная, как лучше сделать. Теперь сделаю обязательно!

----------


## Львовна

[QUOTE=Зарянка;2786601]Недавно в каком-то журнале (если надо, могу уточнить в каком) нашла такой обряд. Может кому-то пригодится.

Травы-травы

Приворот к семейной жизни

(траву бросают перед молодыми)


..Ага....И обязательно кто-нибудь из особо одаренных гостей подскажет, что-нибудь типа,  "а ещё её курить можно.."

----------


## Львовна

[QUOTE=Исая;2786680]Оля, я несколько раз уже делала это дерево, гости всегда с восторгом принимают!
Оль, я несколько раз уже делала это дерево, 

Оль, я тоже такие деревья делаю. Только на выпускных. Причем, объясняю заказчикам идею. Деревья они у меня лепят сами. И в конце выпусного мы делаем дерево желаний, любви и прощения. Каждый ребеныш, привязывая лепесток-тесемку, говорит какие-то теплые недосказанные слова одноклассникам, классному руководителю, родителям. Кто-то у кого-то прощения просит. Последний листочек всегда оставляю для классной. И потом это дерево остаётся ей и хранится в классе. Очень трогательный момент получается.
   Ирин, спасибо за мысль. Надо будет на свадьбах внедрить)

----------


## Елена Шитикова

> А нафига? Мне показалось, что очень выдержанный  в одном стиле блок и не надо его перегружать лишними тряпками и костюмами.
> 
> Леночка, мне очень понравилось! И нету общего хлебания из одной посудины, что меня настораживало в этом красивом действе. Только Он и Она.
> 
> И вопрос по дереву:  подскажи, плиз высоту и как закрепить? Давно хочу сделать что-то подобное - никак не  разрожусь.


Рада очень, что понравилось! А по поводу дерева: я делаю просто на крестовинке маленькой одну раскидистую крашенную ветку. Сантиметров 40. Не забываю, когда дарю молодым с поздравлениями гостей, сказать, что поливать его нужно терпением и любовью, тогда эти цветы принесут плоды достатка и счастья.

----------


## Елена Шитикова

> если можно пришли и мне нарезки...
> буду рада
> vima-schaefer@t-online.de


Мне бы тоже эти нарезочки, если не трудно. Очень интересный конкурс! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Попробую вставить фото ещё раз для блока ЗАЕЗЖИЕ АРТИСТЫ ""Уно моменто" 
[IMG]http://*********org/646352m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Александрия

Выкладываю своих свадебных египтян сочинила недельки две назад( ишо свежачок))), проходит весело.
ЕГИПЕТСКИЕ ГОСТИ!
Весть о Вашем бракосочетании достигла левого берега Нила. Для вас – сюрприз. Принимайте гостей с берегов далекого Нила.
(Звучит мелодия  Египта).
 Заходят Нифертитти и  Фараон.
 Фараон: О, Воды Нила быстро донесли нас к берегам , да Канским(здесь название вашего города)))
И лодка к берегу у Кана подплыла
Ну, Нифертитти, мы теперь на свадьбе
По-моему ты этого ждала!
 О, неутомимые молодожены!
На свадьбу с Нифертити мы сегодня приглашенные.
Пришли вас с реки Нила поздравлять
И счастья лишь семейного желать. 
НИФЕРТИТИ: Я первая красавица Египта,
Но я могу одно только сказать-
О, описание красы невесты лишь достойно манускрипта
Твою неописуемую красоту сегодня будем прославлять!
Фараон: А перед тем, как прославлять налейте мне вон той заразы( показывает на водку)
Ведь надо мне глаза, иль как у вас там говорят, шары залить,
Пока я не опробую все это,
Не буду слов хороших в адрес молодых я говорить.
НЕФЕРТИТИ: Ну, вот, о Сфинкс великий, так и знала
Вот только стоило мне чуточку зевнуть,
Как он в руках уж держит, что то спиртосодержащие,
И в полной боевой готовности гульнуть!
О, посмотри, жених, как луч египетского солнца,
Красавец, теплотой наполнен взгляд,
И для него красавица ……………., словно огонек оконца
И несомненно он сегодня горд и рад.
ФАРАОН: Вот знал бы, что так будет, не женился
Мне все нельзя: и выпить и с друзьями покутить
Надеюсь хоть тебе, жених с супругой повезло конкретно,
Чучундра, как моя не  будет прям под ухо всячески нудить.
НЕФЕРТИТИ: Не слушайте, вы этого, да крокодила с Нила,
Ну, разве может это чудо что- то стоящее говорить,
Любите, уважайте, вы друг друга
Тогда и свадьбе золотой в семействе вашем быть!
Фараон : О, други милые супруги, пусть счастья будет в вашем доме и семье , богатство, дети в численности увеличиваются только.
А нам же с Нефертити нужно наконец Египетское жаркое вам крикнуть…
ВМЕСТЕ: Горько!!!!
(Целуются)
Фото выставлю ниже))))Костюмы из ЧРГ выписывала, тока туники мои.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/594128.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


Это фото к моему вот этому сообщению)))

Учусь выставлять фото, поэтому такое большое получилось)))))

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Люди! Хочу для эротических конкурсов (их всяких множество же!) найти музычку инструменталку  со вздохами. И не могу найти такую... Особенно с МУЖСКИМИ вздохами, когда, например, заначку ищут... Помочь кто-то может?! Буду РАДААААААА!!!

----------


## Александрия

> Люди! Хочу для эротических конкурсов (их всяких множество же!) найти музычку инструменталку со вздохами. И не могу найти такую... Особенно с МУЖСКИМИ вздохами, когда, например, заначку ищут... Помочь кто-то может?! Буду РАДААААААА!!!


Обратись к ПИГМАЛИОНУ, у него есть! точно знаю!

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Спасибочки!  Обращусь, если СМОГУ! "Тундра" же пока ещё!

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Есть поцелую ГОРЬКИЕ, есть СЛАДКИЕ, а есть поцелуй ДЛЯ ИСТОРИИ! Втроём с фотографом! Он снимает, вы целуетесь!
С этих ПОЦЕЛУЕВ потом  можно  красивые фото делать. Дружка с дружком держат ленту, мною приготовленную, в виде рамки.
[IMG]http://*********org/616658m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Ещё всегда есть лялька на свадьбе, готовая нарядиться в АНГЕЛА и лепестки роз на молодых во время танца со свечами сыпать. Так что  наряд всегда с собой ношу! 
[IMG]http://*********org/603346m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

я новичек. и хочу внести свой вклад. вот: 
конкурс "укрась свои ножки ".
приглашаем 5 добровольцев-мужчин, раздаем им строительные варежки, а затем раздаем женские колготки. задача: одеть колготки в варежках на свои ноги. когда задача выполнена, я в конце прошу всех участников стать в шеренгу, в третью балетную позицию и присесть и здесь обычно звучит фраза "реклама брестского чулочного комбината".
а в качкстве музыкальной заставки использую минус леонтьев хафана-на.

вот еще.
после зажигательного танца  говорю "поднимаем руку вверх(любую) и ложим ее на свою голову, и гладим себя по голове и тут я говорю "ай да я, ай да молодец" - всем нравится. а мой оператор знакомый называет это "зомбирование народа"

----------


## shoymama

Извини, Лен, я бы своего мужа за руку вывела, если бы на него колготы напялили и ведущей пару ласковых слов сказала на ушко. А ты бы своего мужа хотела видеть в этой роли?

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

*Боровичанка*,
 спасибо, Боровичанка! ты молодец!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

*Александрия*,
 Александрия! А хто ето  на фото, и что они делают?

----------


## Курица

> Хочу для эротических конкурсов (их всяких множество же!) найти музычку инструменталку  *со вздохами*. И не могу найти такую... Особенно *с МУЖСКИМИ вздохами*, когда, например, заначку ищут... Помочь кто-то может?!


 


> Обратись к ПИГМАЛИОНУ, у него есть! точно знаю!


У Пети, наверняка, с музычкой...а у меня-просто вздохи...но-:wink:-эротиииииииииичные:tongue:
*Елена Шитикова*,напиши свой* эл. адрес в автоподписи,* чтоб было куда высылать...
http://files.mail.ru/DTPDO6 :biggrin: наслаждайся! :Aga:

----------


## Зарянка

7.08 на свадьбе хочу провести такое гадание на первенца. (может на форуме и есть такое, но я не видела). Сделала абсолютно 2 одинаковых мешочка, купила куколку и машинку, положу их в мешки (наверное, еще завернуть придется, чтобы не видели). Сказать подводку, что рождение ребенка - это таинство, нельзя знать заранее, кто "получится" (пока еще не созрела мысль). И провести денежное гадание, а потом подсчитать деньги и достать игрушку. Если больше денег, где кукла, то - девочка, если, где машинка - мальчик. Может, есть идеи, как это красиво обыграть? ...

----------


## ЖасМи

> приглашаем 5 добровольцев-мужчин, раздаем им строительные варежки, а затем раздаем женские колготки. задача: одеть колготки в варежках на свои ноги. когда задача выполнена, я в конце прошу всех участников стать в шеренгу, в третью балетную позицию и присесть и здесь обычно звучит фраза "реклама брестского чулочного комбината".


А я просто не верю. Прежде, чем одеть колготы, надо снять штаны. Это во-первых. Лена, а ты сама пробовала эти колготы в СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫХ варежках одевать? Если только они больше 70 дэн. Но тратить постоянно по минимум 150х5=750 руб. для того, чтоб опустить мужиков??? это во-вторых, и в-третьих, как вы умудряетесь этих самых мужиков уговорить на это?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Поддерживаю Жанну. Я бы не хотела увидеть своего мужа в таком виде! Да он и не наденет.. И слава Богу! 
Сначала написала, потом поднялась вверх и увидела пост Оли-Шоумамы. У нас не один и тот же муж, случайно? :biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

> У нас не один и тот же муж, случайно?


Придется срочно мини-встречу организовывать, чтоб сравнить.  :Ok: 

Формат - встреча БЕЗ колготок!

----------


## Зарянка

> Поцелуй на мосту любви. ( Сама идея не моя, сочинила текстовку под неё. Проходит просто божественно. Пробуйте!)
> 
> В народе часто говорят,
> Что есть свадебный обряд:
> Чтоб молодым поцеловаться, 
> Нужно на мосту любви встречаться.
> 
> ... ... ...
> Горько дружно прокричим,
> ...


ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!!! Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Знакомство с гостями. (Авторск.)
> 
> Называем населённый пункт, откудагости приехали. Гости встают, а другие гости им аплодируют. Всеслова принадлежат ведущей (ведущему )торжества.
> 
> Познакомимся друзья, без гостей ни как нельзя!


 
Супер!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Как раз искала что-нибудь похожее, у самой как-то не складывается. Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Зарянка

> сразу оговорюсь наработка не моя но может кому то и пригодится
> я это делаю при встречи молодых
> - сегодня у вас какая свадьба__________________
> правильно вот эта зеленая лента
> символизирует первый шаг в вашей
> совместной счастливой долгой жизни
> Первый шаг он трудный самый
> но ведь это не беда
> пусть с фамилией_____________ 
> ...


Провожу так же, но ленточку не отрезает невеста, а она улетает с шарами вместе. А жених пощается с холостой жизнью:

Мы с вами верим, что жених красиво
Для половинки милой подвиг совершит,
Что ей подарит жизнь счастливую,
И мого радостных минут ей посвятит.
Что слезы, если будут, то от страсти, 
И мирно будет жизнь их протекать,
Что терем их не посетят напасти...
А с жизнью холостяцкой надо завязать.

Жених завязывает узлом бантик (бант на шарике, на банте написано "Холостяцкая жизнь") и тоже запускает шары в небо.

Идея взята из клубного журнала (ну не помню название), но стихи мне не очень нравятся, поэтому чаще провожу в прозе "отсебятину".:smile:

----------


## клеопатра-29

дорогие мои если есть техническая возможность то очень трогательно можно организовать ответное слово молодых своим родителям .После слов благодарности они дарят фотографию со своей свадьбы подчеркиваю свадебное фото дарят родителям жениха и родителям невесты .А у меня остается третье фото которое уходит с аукциона замечу как правило его покупают очень дорого.А слова благодарност молодые заранее готовят сами или с моей помощью.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> У Пети, наверняка, с музычкой...а у меня-просто вздохи...но--эротиииииииииичные


:smile:... Тань, а похоже как с мешком картошки  :Vah: :biggrin:.... на 12-й этаж!!! :biggrin:... Или мне показалось?? :rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> ... Тань, а похоже как с мешком картошки .... на 12-й этаж!!! ... Или мне показалось??


Петь, эт тебе показалось:biggrin: , 
хотя... возможно, это потому, что  http://files.mail.ru/4GW5M4 

:tongue:

----------


## марина С

> Провожу так же, но ленточку не отрезает невеста, а она улетает с шарами вместе. А жених пощается с холостой жизнью:
> 
> Мы с вами верим, что жених красиво.....
> ........................................................
> ....Что терем их не посетят напасти...
> А с жизнью холостяцкой надо завязать.
> 
> Жених завязывает узлом бантик (бант на шарике, на банте написано "Холостяцкая жизнь") и тоже запускает шары в небо.


как-то бантик, мне так каатца, для жениха выглядит гламурненько.
а что, если уж "завязать", так "завязать"?
есть такой конкурс для свидетелей, когда перед ними ставится задача сначала завязать крепко полотенце (или рушник, или какое-либо полотно), а потом развязать его. мне, честно, это испытание не очень нравится.
думаю что вот тут ему самое место.

к примеру, предложить жениху действительно завязать как можно крепче полотно, на котором будет написано "холостая жизнь".
а потом попросить кого-нибудь, или того-же свидетеля - пусть засвидетельствует, что жених действительно *"завязал"*, и попробует развязать полотно.
как думаете? :Ha:

----------


## elenalogachova

> после зажигательного танца говорю "поднимаем руку вверх(любую) и ложим ее на свою голову, и гладим себя по голове и тут я говорю "ай да я, ай да молодец" - всем нравится.


А у меня несколько иначе. Обычно я этот момент я вставляю после массового танца, где задействованы пары. Предлагаю всем поднять правую руку, опустить её себе на голову и сказать: "Ой, какой я молодец!". А теперь поднять левую руку, опустить на голову соседа и сказать "И ты тоже, ничего!"

----------


## Елена Шитикова

> Хочу выложить некоторые материалы, наверняка не новые, но в таком порядке собраны лично мною))) Проводила тематическую свадьбу.


Конкурсы просто  замечательные! Спасибо большое и за фото. Всегда лучше один раз посмотреть...

----------


## Зарянка

> как-то бантик, мне так каатца, для жениха выглядит гламурненько.
> а что, если уж "завязать", так "завязать"?
> есть такой конкурс для свидетелей, когда перед ними ставится задача сначала завязать крепко полотенце (или рушник, или какое-либо полотно), а потом развязать его. мне, честно, это испытание не очень нравится.
> думаю что вот тут ему самое место.
> 
> к примеру, предложить жениху действительно завязать как можно крепче полотно, на котором будет написано "холостая жизнь".
> а потом попросить кого-нибудь, или того-же свидетеля - пусть засвидетельствует, что жених действительно *"завязал"*, и попробует развязать полотно.
> как думаете?


Да, я что-то не подумала про гламурненько. Действительно. Но, если свидетель развяжет не будет щекотливого момента, что жизнь холостяцкую опять развязали? :wink: Может жениху на память подарить тогда? 
Да, надо еще разок обмозговать...

----------


## iko712

Добрый день, ВСЕМ!!! Хочу поделиться своим творением: эту курочку с золотыми яйцами мы дарили на 55 лет своей коллеге главному бухгалтеру.


И стишок к ней:

Чтоб Вам вполне счастливой стать,
Должны Вы курочку принять,
Ведь наша ряба не простая,
Она загадочка сплошная
На куру лучше посмотри,
А вдруг там золото внутри!
Мы с Юбилеем поздравляем
Добра, здоровья Вам желаем,
Чтоб наша курочка всегда,
Златые яйца несла,
Чтоб жили Вы и удивлялись,
И всем прекрасным наслаждались.
За Вас, за курочку, друзей,
..............(имя)............. – 
всем стопочку налей!!!

----------


## tenden

> А у меня несколько иначе. Обычно я этот момент я вставляю после массового танца, где задействованы пары. Предлагаю всем поднять правую руку, опустить её себе на голову и сказать: "Ой, какой я молодец!". А теперь поднять левую руку, опустить на голову соседа и сказать "И ты тоже, ничего!"


А у меня совсем наоборот"Подняли правую руку вверх, положили руку на голову соседу справа, сказали; "Какой ты молодец!" Опять подняли правую руку вверх положили себе на голову, сказали "А,я еще лучше!" Эффект классный, все бурно реагируют и взрослые и дети!

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Извини, Лен, я бы своего мужа за руку вывела, если бы на него колготы напялили и ведущей пару ласковых слов сказала на ушко. А ты бы своего мужа хотела видеть в этой роли?
> __________________


 мой муж не однакратно участвовал в таком конкурсе. а еще скажу, как то раз нам пришлось вести юбилей у директора одного из лесных хозяйств и там присутствовали высокопоставленные люди из министерсва лесного хозяйства, так вот они с удовольствием участвовали в таком конкурсе.
я не в обиде - ведь сколько людей, столько мнений

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> А я просто не верю. Прежде, чем одеть колготы, надо снять штаны. Это во-первых. Лена, а ты сама пробовала эти колготы в СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫХ варежках одевать? Если только они больше 70 дэн. Но тратить постоянно по минимум 150х5=750 руб. для того, чтоб опустить мужиков??? это во-вторых, и в-третьих, как вы умудряетесь этих самых мужиков уговорить на это?
> __________________


а вы предложите без варежек! управятся за 3 минуты, проверено.
ну почему же сразу опускать!? и брюки снимать совсем не надо. а колготки берем самые дешевые, правда большого размера.
а насчет уговора - так я и не говорю в начале, что им делать прийдется. а приглашаю так: "есть ли среди мужчин те, кто посадил хоть одно дерево, кто построил дом, кто родил сына" как правило всегда такие находятся. дальше идет речь о настоящем мужчине, которому все по плечу и с такой задачей он тоже справится. после таких слов ни один мужчина не уходит, но бывают и исключения.
или вы считаете, что конкурс с бутылкой колы и презервативом(прочитат на одном из форумов) лучше?

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

вот еще один конкурс, если такой уже встречался на форуме - поправте.
"кто кого" собираем две команды. в одной участники до 40 лет, в другой старше 40. задача: каждой команде станцевать под музыку разных лет. команде молодежи до 40 - под шлягеры 40-70 гг, команде постарше - 90-2000гг. окончание - всем встать в паровозик и под зажигательную ламбаду станцевать всем. иногда во время этого паровозика я говорю "у всех у вас есть плечики" - все беруться за плечики и так далее, перечисляю любые части тела, последним называю пяточки и добавляю вот в таком виде еще 5 минут танцуем! ну это конечно розыгрыш.

а за столом, когда представлю свата, дарю ему дудку, для того чтоб он давал команду, когда появится охота поднять и выпить рюмочку за молодых. либо ипользую такую кричалку: делю на глаз гостей пополам, чаще всего одна сторона по левую руку, другая по другую. одна часть гостей скандирует "предлагаем выпить", другая сторона отвечает "а мы не против".

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

> или вы считаете, что конкурс с бутылкой колы и презервативом(прочитат на одном из форумов) лучше?


Еленка-привет! Лен форум -форуму рознь...Здесь на ин-ку собралась такая мощная команда ведущих-поэтому даже и речи быть не может, чтобы проводить твой конкурс с колготками !!!!!! Ты, что Лена-давай прекращай, нужно поднимать свой уровень ведущей, а вот этими колготками.....не стоит увлекаться.У нас в городе одна ведущая проводит этот конкурс, и однажды у друзей, я смотрела видео...Фу, мне противно стало, когда на экране показались мужики в колготках одетые поверх брюк...
Общайся здесь, и ты поднимешь свою программу на уровень вверх !!! здесь плохого не посоветуют!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Еленка-привет! Лен форум -форуму рознь...Здесь на ин-ку собралась такая мощная команда ведущих-поэтому даже и речи быть не может, чтобы проводить твой конкурс с колготками !!!!!! Ты, что Лена-давай прекращай, нужно поднимать свой уровень ведущей, а вот этими колготками.....не стоит увлекаться.У нас в городе одна ведущая проводит этот конкурс, и однажды у друзей, я смотрела видео...Фу, мне противно стало, когда на экране показались мужики в колготках одетые поверх брюк...
> Общайся здесь, и ты поднимешь свою программу на уровень вверх !!! здесь плохого не посоветуют!


полностью согласна.... это уже даже в наше время не смешно. лишний раз намекать на пошлость.

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Общайся здесь, и ты поднимешь свою программу на уровень вверх !!! здесь плохого не посоветуют!
> __________________


светик привет! а я и ничего против не имею. как завещал великий ленин "учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться". а у кого ж тогда учиться, если не у мэтров вашего сайта!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Я хотела поделиться своей новой программой. Сама идея более чем не новая но моим заказчикам в этом году она очень понравилась. Уже несколько лет летом делала тимбилдинги по типу "Веселых стартов" (конкурсы, эстафеты со спортивным уклоном) с выездом на природу. Вот и в этом году заказчики попросили придумать что-нибудь, только....."без беготни". Вот я им и предложила "Интерактивную Средневековую деревню", где территория базы отдыха поделена на зоны: 1. Стрельба из арбалета, 2. Владение мечом, 3. метание копья на дальность, 4. Мастер-класс по средневековым танцам 5. Гончарная «мастерская», где все гости передвигаются по зонам, по собственному желанию выбирая для себя развлечения, и зарабатывая «самоцветы», по количеству которых определяется король и королева деревни. Они возглавляют факельное шествие в конце, в общем как-то так. А вначале еще, все проходят обряд посвящения в жителей средневековой деревни, Королем Артуром:)Все очень красиво, фото прилагаю, смотрите

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

[IMG]http://*********ru/1528734m.jpg[/IMG]
Наш Король Артур ждет гостей!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1522590m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот, собственно, и само посвящение!

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

[IMG]http://*********ru/1555345m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1544081m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1547153m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

[IMG]http://*********ru/1509265m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1513361m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1568656m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MAGISTRA

Замечательные фотографии! Только зачем в разных сообщениях? Все можно объединить в одно.

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Просто я еще не совсем освоила форум, как вставлять фото и т.д.В следующий раз буду умнее:) Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Люди! Хочу для эротических конкурсов (их всяких множество же!) найти музычку инструменталку со вздохами. И не могу найти такую... Особенно с МУЖСКИМИ вздохами, когда, например, заначку ищут... Помочь кто-то может?! Буду РАДААААААА!!!





> Обратись к ПИГМАЛИОНУ, у него есть! точно знаю!


:smile:... Лен, вот выкладываю сюда тебе (ну и для всех кто нуждается): http:/*************.com/files/ym5guxyhj    .. архив со вздохами и ахами :rolleyes:.. и под музычку и без таковой ))...  РАДУЙСЯ на здоровье :wink::biggrin:



> Петь, эт тебе показалось ,
> хотя... возможно, это потому, что http://files.mail.ru/4GW5M4


kuku... Тань... тогда тебе тож по ссылочке надо заглянуть... :tongue:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Просто я еще не совсем освоила форум, как вставлять фото и т.д.В следующий раз буду умнее:) Спасибо!


Оль, не переживай :wink:.. ОСВОИШЬся легко!  :Aga: :wink:... Успехов!  :flower:

----------


## Перина Анна

*"Всё будет о, к! Мы проверяли"!*

Для корпоратива.  (авторская)

*Ведущ:* Банкет - просто супер! Настрой отличный!
Пусть  будет счастье у Вас в жизни личной!
Думаю, Вы настроение взяли?
*Гости:* "Всё будет о, к! Мы проверяли"!

Работа кипит. Коллектив очень дружный!
Что же ещё  для согласия нужно?
Премию Вам не выдавали???
"Всё будет о, к! Мы проверяли"!

Успехов. Удачи. Здоровья. Везения!
Пусть будет  отличным у Вас настроение!
Бокалы свои в руку правую взяли?
"Всё будет о, к! Мы проверяли"!

Товарищи  модераторы, может вы дадите мне темку, куда я буду скидывать свои кричалки?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> [B]
> "Всё будет о, к! Мы проверяли"!
> 
> Товарищи  модераторы, может вы дадите мне темку, куда я буду скидывать свои кричалки?


Аня, боюсь что модераторы могут попросту не заметить твою просьбу:smile: напиши сообщение:smile:

----------


## Именинка

> ... Лен, вот выкладываю сюда тебе (ну и для всех кто нуждается): http:/*************.com/files/ym5guxyhj .. архив со вздохами и ахами .. и под музычку и без таковой ))... РАДУЙСЯ на здоровье
> Цитата:


Петр, я скачала, а у меня не открывается ...Запрашивает пароль.:rolleyes:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Товарищи  модераторы, может вы дадите мне темку, куда я буду скидывать свои кричалки?


Анют, привет! такая тема есть уже...по-моему в свадебном разделе она...называется "Кричалки на все случаи"  :Aga:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Анна, копирую здесь своё сообщение в личке!  Тему вы можете создавать сама, а можете своими шедеврами пополнять тему Свадебные и застольные кричалки...  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123816&page=6

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Петр, я скачала, а у меня не открывается ...Запрашивает пароль.:rolleyes:


Петр, и мне бы пароль, так хочется послушать...и хотя бы помечтать...:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Петр, я скачала, а у меня не открывается ...Запрашивает пароль.





> Петр, и мне бы пароль, так хочется послушать...и хотя бы помечтать...


:smile: Девочки, все в личках, и пароли и инструкции по применению  :Aga:  kuku.... забирайте.. радуйтесь... слушайте... мечтайте.. :biggrin:... применяйте!

Ух ты!... сообщение то под каким номером получилось:Сообщений:  *666* ....

----------


## Инна Р.

*Перина Анна*,
 Попросите Админа пусть выделит вам местечко в ТВОРЧЕСКИХ БЛОГАХ - ведь вам есть что сказать!
Наш Админ тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29  Нажмите СВЯЗЬ и ОТПРАВИТЬ ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> !!!...Приглашаю делиться идеями проведения Нового года 2011 - Года Кролика!  
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129943


очень хочеться поделиться  -- тока меня туда исче непущают

----------


## optimistka17

Это временно Попадешь и туда. А пока можешь размещать свой материал в теме "Собственные нароботки вновь пришедших пользователей.!"

----------


## Елена Шитикова

> Петр, я скачала, а у меня не открывается ...Запрашивает пароль.:rolleyes:


Спасибо огромное, Пётр! Теперь у меня во время конкурса с заначкой мужчины ещё КАК-А-А-А-А-А-К застонут!!!! Я  уже отчаялась их найти! Кудесник Вы наш!  И женские найду куда пристроить!

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Нет, всё таки ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ВСЕ МЫ ТУТ КОГДА -ТО СОБРАЛИСЬ! Как побуду с вами, сразу такой заряд бодрости и классное настроение!

----------


## Мяу-Катя

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Я как говорится не волшебник, а только учусь...
Хотелось бы с вами посоветоваться. Моя золовка выходит замуж и попросила помочь провести выкуп. Я начала придумывать выкуп в форме экзамена. Почитайте начало, может мне не стоит и продолжать в том же направлении? Хотела что-нибудь здесь посмотреть, но вход туда пока закрыт.
                                ВЫКУП НЕВЕСТЫ В ВИДЕ ЭКЗАМЕНА.
(всё действо разворачивается перед домом невесты, перед дверью стоит стол с глобусом и т.д со школьными принадлежностями)
ВЕД. Здрасьте гости, господа!
          Вы откуда и куда?
          Иль живётся дома худо?
          Разодеты просто чудо?
Ну-ка, дайте нам ответ
Что влечёт вас здесь, может сосед?
(жених отвечает,что приехал за невестой)
ВЕД. Молодцы, что торопились,
          На Экзамен вы явились.
Да! Да! Не удивляйтесь! Вы присутствуете на Едином Государственном Экзамене по предмету 
 (пока ещё не придумала, но связанного с Семейной жизнью). Дело в том, что наш жених, (И.О.) в своё время удачно избежал сдачу ЕГЭ, в начале прохлаждался в Лесомеханическом техникуме, затем благополучно отправился в армию, но как говорится награда нашла своего героя или если вы ещё не сдавали ЕГЭ, тогда мы идём к вам. И сейчас попрошу сказать вас, Александр  Сергеевич готовы ли вы экстерном сдать все предметы, чтобы получить диплом почётного жениха?
Тогда позвольте представить присутствующих здесь членов комиссии.
Председатель комиссии- (не придумала)
Секретарь- Незамужнина Елена
Экзаменатор- 
На экзамене также присутствуют друзья и родственники экзаменуемого (апплодисменты)
И собственно сам экзаменуемый .
ИСПЫТАНИЕ 1.
ЗНАНИЕ РУССКОГО ЯЗЫКА И УМЕНЬШИТЕЛЬНО-ЛАСКАТЕЛЬНЫХ СЛОВ.
Предлагается на каждую букву алфавита придумать ласковое слово, каким будет называть свою жену.
Перед вами алфавит
Для чего же он стоит?
Ты на буквы посмотри-
Ласковое слово назови.
Если слова нет такого-
Откупайся, мы готовы.
Вы, друзья, не стойте скромно,
Помогайте, это можно.

ИСПЫТАНИЕ 2.
ЗНАНИЕ МАТЕМАТИКИ.
Предлагается отгадать с чем связаны цифры, нарисованные на сердечках.
Посмотрите на сердечки
В них не спрятаны словечки.
Там увидишь цифры ты
Что же это, назови.

ИСПЫТАНИЕ 3.
ПЕНИЕ. ИГРА НА МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТАХ, ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВЕННО НА НЕРВАХ.
Предлагается спеть частушку в сопровождении оркестра друзей, если не знает частушку, предложить выкупить текст.Оркестр тоже покупается(ложки, погремушки)
Мы попросим спеть частушки
Для Алёнки-хохотушки,
А ещё для тёщи,чтоб любили больше.

----------


## Елена Шитикова

[QUOTE=Мяу-Катя;2791161]Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Я как говорится не волшебник, а только учусь...
Хотелось бы с вами посоветоваться. Моя золовка выходит замуж и попросила помочь провести выкуп. Я начала придумывать выкуп в форме экзамена. Почитайте начало, может мне не стоит и продолжать в том же направлении? Хотела что-нибудь здесь посмотреть, но вход туда пока закрыт.

Катюша, не стану вмешиваться в творческий твой процесс, просто дам малюсенькие идеи своих выкупов, ладно? Может, пригодятся! 
Это может быть вроде  РЫЦАРСКОГО ТУРНИРА за право получить руку и сердце. От сюда и реквизит: шпага, "лошадь", конкурсы (их набор примерно одинаковый ведь, важно только интерпретацию продумать! ) 
Можно пойти по пути сбора пазла. Огромное сердце, разрезается на кусочки. Каждый кусочек - задание. Выполнил -получи. Собрал все - получил сердце прекрасной невесты! 
Можно что-то вроде КООПЕРАТИВА ПО ВЫДАЧЕ НЕВЕСТ. (Что хотели бы? какой она должна быть? какие глаза, рост, ......), потом выводится совершенно другая - "ВАША НЕВЕСТА ГОТОВА, КОМПЬЮТЕР ПОДОБРАЛ ИДЕАЛЬНЫЙ ВАРИАНТ!" Если что-то заинтересует - пиши.

----------


## optimistka17

> Хотелось бы с вами посоветоваться.


Катюша!
Вот эти слова,-* Эй вы, чудо- господа
Вы откуда и куда?* 
набили оскомину всем. Советую от них избавляться.
*Хочешь экзамен-делай экзамен*.
 и просто несколько заданий.

 Меньше слов- больше действий

 Мне нравится одно из заданий.

 Когда жениху выносят поднос, на котором вверх дном перевернуты чашки
 Чашек- 6. А перевернуть его просят три. Чтоб понять, что у него в семейной жизни будет на первом месте, а что на втоом и третьем
 Тут важен твой комментарий типа экспромтом
 А прячешь под всеми 6 чашками только хорошие предметы
Например
1Денежка- будет зарабатывать
2Пустышка- будет заботиться о потомстве
3 Рыболовный крючек-Семья всегда будет с рыбкой.Главное не забывать, что ту Золотую Рыбку, которую уже  поймал зовут ....(имя невесты)
4Ключик- позаботиться о том, чтоб семья жила в отдельной квартире( каталась в своем авто)
5Болты и гвозди- будет Мастер на все руки
6Цветочек( колечко, сережки)- Будет жену любить,....дарить

Психологически каждый раз, переворачивая чашку, жених  ждет чего-то плохого и каждый раз радуется, как маленький ребенок, что все у него удачно складывается....

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> очень хочеться поделиться  -- тока меня туда исче непущают


:rolleyes: Странно, вроде эту тему сейчас могут смотреть даже не зарегистрированные на форуме.... :smile:

----------


## lara011

> Хотелось бы с вами посоветоваться. Моя золовка выходит замуж и попросила помочь провести выкуп. Я начала придумывать выкуп в форме экзамена.


Молодца! Первые слова (как optimistka17 наша сказала) переделай. (Я тоже свою сестру "продавала" и правда нужно "меньше слов больше дела".) 
И пусть сдает свои экзамены по готовности к семейной жизни (чего мудрить то), все понятно, вы в роли экзаменаторов, принципиальные и неподкупные:wink:

----------


## Вятушка

Всем привет! На последних трёх юбилеях проводила такую застольную игру, типа « зачем я пришёл на праздник», только у меня называется «как я веду себя после пятой рюмки». Сначала спрашиваю гостей « поднимите руки те кто ваще не пьёт спиртное», « а сейчас те, кто только по праздникам», « а сейчас те кто и в будни может позволить» Итак мы выяснили что совсем непьющих людей среди нас нет. Не секрет что когда человек выпивает, мозг его расслабляется и он начинает вести себя немного подругому.Вот я например люблю петь и то что медведь потоптался на мне основательно, меня совсем перестаёт смущать. Наш диджей даже после бутылочки пива, начинает флиртовать со всеми молоденькими девушками и откуда то у него появляется безудержное чувство юмора, благодаря которому он и всех очаровывает. Это просто болтология с гостями. Затем я предлагаю мужчинам вытаскивать карточки и читать ответ на вопрос « что я делаю после пятой рюмки?» В скобках написаны мои комменты, уже проверенные, на всякий случай вдруг кому пригодятся.

Засыпаю в чужой кровати  (лишь бы со своей женой:smile:)

Танцую стриптиз на столе  ( наш человек:smile:)

Опустошаю холодильник друзей  ( у нас с вами так много общего:smile:)

Действую на нервы окружающим  ( а с виду такой милый обаятельный мужчина:smile:)

Пишу анононимки  ( вы мне сразу показались подозрительной личностью:smile:)

Влюбляюсь в женщин старше себя 

Ругаюсь матом ( а я хотела с вами о квантовой физике побеседовать:smile:)

Пристаю к противоположному полу с поцелуями ( о, девчонки, готовьтесь, сегодня все зацелованные домой уйдём:smile:)

Иду с друзьями в баню ( лишь бы вас в Ленинград не отправили по ошибке:smile:)

----------


## Мяу-Катя

Огромное вам спасибо, (optimistka17, Елена и Lara)что откликнулись на мою просьбу и за ваши советы. Буду думать. Единственное, что стала сомневаться в себе... ведь не у всех экзамены ассоциируются с чем-то хорошим. Может быстро переделать в Рыцарский турнир. Мол приехал принц завоёвывать руку и сердце прекрасной дамы?

----------


## lara011

Мяу-Катя_ ,у тебя все получится :Aga: ! Ведь главное, что бы жениху "скучно" не было:wink: Делай, что задумала и даже не сомневайся:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Может быстро переделать в Рыцарский турнир


Катюша,-делай то, к чему у тебя лежит душа...Хоть  экзамен,хоть Рыцарский турнир
Можешь сделать хоть Восточный Базар,хоть Сорочинскую Ярмарку, где продают если не невест, то средства достичь невесту
Можешь сделать Пристанище пиратов, которые якобы украли невесту и требуют выкуп Иначе не вернут похищенное.

 Тут ты должна смотреть какие элементы костюмов у тебя есть и кто может оказать тебе поддержку( ты ведь не одна все это будешь проводить...)
Настраивай себя на то, что все у тебя получится. И получится хорошо...

----------


## Мяу-Катя

СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ! БУДУ ДЕРЗАТЬ!

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> Катюша,-делай то, к чему у тебя лежит душа...Хоть  экзамен,хоть Рыцарский турнир
> Можешь сделать хоть Восточный Базар,хоть Сорочинскую Ярмарку, где продают если не невест, то средства достичь невесту
> Можешь сделать Пристанище пиратов, которые якобы украли невесту и требуют выкуп Иначе не вернут похищенное.
> 
>  Тут ты должна смотреть какие элементы костюмов у тебя есть и кто может оказать тебе поддержку( ты ведь не одна все это будешь проводить...)
> Настраивай себя на то, что все у тебя получится. И получится хорошо...



Все, что здесь перечислено, действительно благодатные тематики - которые не требуют больших затрат по костюмированию, все можно сделать ярко. И Рыцари (которые мне так сейчас близки оказались:)))) со своими самоцветами и средневековыми обычаями, и Восточный базар с султанами, танцем живота и т.д.......

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> :rolleyes: Странно, вроде эту тему сейчас могут смотреть даже не зарегистрированные на форуме.... :smile:



А вот и нет:))) незарегистрированные мало чего видят:) да и правильно, хочешь что-то посмотреть, прими и сам непосредственное участие в обмене опытом:)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Боровичанка

Всем привет! Опять у меня не все странички открываются... Ну , да ладно. Выложу здесь. Зятю было 30 лет. Сочинила песню на мотив песни "Все мы бабы - стервы". Идею взяла из журнала "ЧРГ", но там была песня для "плохого" зятя, а у меня хороший. Вот что получилось:

Я надеюсь, на меня ты, зять, не сердишься,
Я поздравить тебя с праздничком пришла! 
Принесла тебе сегодня я литровочку,
А закуску приготовила жена.
Ты закусывай, да слушай меня, милый зять,
Для тебя не пожалею ничего.
И, как сына, вечно буду я тебя любить,
И, как сына, буду я тебя бранить.

Припев:  Все мы тёщи – стервы? 
        Милый, Бог с тобой!
        Ты ж у меня зять,
        Ты самый дорогой!
        Все мы тёщи – стервы?
        Милый – не грусти!
        Если любишь дочку – 
        Мать её терпи.

Ну, а если вдруг потребуется помощь,
Я на помощь к тебе быстро прибегу.
А за внука и за счастье моей дочери
Буду вечно в неоплаченном долгу.
Пусть поможет тебе Бог во всех твоих делах,
Будь здоровым, и живи еще 100 лет!
И прошу: почаще в гости со своей семьей
Приходи ты к тёще на обед.

Припев:  Все мы тёщи – стервы? 
        Милый, Бог с тобой!
        Ты ж у меня зять,
        Ты самый дорогой!
        Все мы тёщи – стервы?
        Милый – не грусти!
        Если любишь дочку – 
        Мать её терпи.

P.S. Насчет литровочки: купила водку "Мужское достоинство", хохотали все!)))

----------


## клеопатра-29

вчера провела юбилей 30 лет женский компания молодежная .Юбилярша просила совместить две темы царский пир и кругосветное путешествие .Огромное спасибо Зарянке помогла идеями, свого добавила и получилась просто супер
Во франции например вызвала трех учасников предупредила что играть будем на убывание .Сначало пили шампанское с ложечки ,затем танцевали канкан (в этом конкурсе вылета не было ) третий конкурс скачки мушкетеров (На лодочном насосе, кто надует шарик) после награждения победителя,сделали для юбилирши с супругом поцелуй на эйфелевой башне(гости подняли руки вверх и качали ими а юбиляршу с супругом поставила на стулья)Представте что вы на башне а передт вами Елисейские поля.В таком же ракурсе пошли и другие страны типо 3 конкурса для гостей и фото на память все были в восторге

----------


## selenka07

> Катюша,-делай то, к чему у тебя лежит душа...Хоть  экзамен,хоть Рыцарский турнир


Согласна на 100%. А ещё можно типа форта Буаяр, там не надо костюмов, а добывают ключи от замков на цепях, например, которые опутывают невесту.
Сори, если не актуально :Oj: . Мысль только что промелькнула

----------


## Мяу-Катя

Девочки! Благодаря вам я написала выкуп, а теперь думаю как бы поздравить молодожёнов. Дело в том, что я не люблю просто так сидеть на свадьбах, меня так и подмывает, тянет на сцену и это никак не связано с колличеством выпитого:smile:  :Pivo: Может вы подскажете образ? У меня есть артистичные помощники: мой папа, сестрёнка. Образы Вани и Зины у нас были, были "рыдающие" подружки, певшие страдания. Какие у вас приходят герои? С костюмами нет проблем.

----------


## Мэри Эл

Я однажды переодела одного из гостей в Деда Мороза , при чем здесь ДМ?) начинается Новый год в их семейной жизни, плюс дети очень радовались, что посредине лета вдруг пришел ДМ, один конкурс для молодых и один - два для ребятишек ))

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Вот еще программку провели - для Дня строителя (хотя я думаю, что на любой выезд сгодиться) Все участники проходили испытания (все наши обычные спортивные и шуточные, всякие...), но главная идея была в том, что они зарабатывали различные материалы (кисточки, краски, ватман, скотч и т.д.), для того, чтобы каждая команда могла построить свой "Объект". Далее придумывали название ему, гимн(давали минусовки по кол-ву команд, а кому какая попадется кидали жребий), устав(конституцию). В общем интересно было, учитывая, что здесь места было всему и творчеству, и музыкальным способностям и физическая сила.

----------


## Мяу-Катя

Я тут вспомнила как на свадьбу моей сестры готовила команду болельщиц (переодевала мальчикам юбочки, а в руках были помпоны из полиетиленовых пакетов). Дело в том, что жених был хоккеист. Сама одела его хоккейную рубашку с его именем. Подготовки почти не было. Я начинала фразу, "болельщицы" повторяли, припев "Оле-оле" пел весь зал.
Жениху понравилось. Запев пела на мотив не знаю как называется, его ещё поют американские солдаты, часто в фильмах звучит как строевая(вопрос-ответ) 
Это кто шагает в ряд
Мы, болельщиков отряд
будешь Саша ты опять
дифферамбы принимать.
Припев: Оле! Оле-оле-оле!
            Россия вперёд!
Кто стремителен и смел?
Саша наш везде поспел.
Кто объездил много стран?
Это Саша, наш талант.
Припев:
Наш кумир он не артист
Это саша хоккеис
Будь же ты всегда здоров
Александр Баркунов.
Припев:

----------


## Перина Анна

Все свадебные кричалки перенесла в соответствующую тему. Спасибо всем!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Наслаждалась форумом и тут обратила внимание! Сколько у нас МУРОК и КОШЕК))) Ах,девчонки,МЯУ-МР-МРчащие, замяучим  по-женски: :flower:

----------


## tataluna

> Я однажды переодела одного из гостей в Деда Мороза , при чем здесь ДМ?) начинается Новый год в их семейной жизни, плюс дети очень радовались, что посредине лета вдруг пришел ДМ, один конкурс для молодых и один - два для ребятишек ))


Я тоже говорю про новый год, только у меня молодые целуются под бой курантов 12 раз:biggrin:
Это мы репетируем, как они каждый год будут справлять годовщины свадьбы:smile:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Вот еще вариант проведения профессионального праздника, он более концертный, но может кто-то сделает его более интерактивным.
нельзя назвать это какой-то собственной наработкой, в принципе все на поверхности. Но может кому-нибудь пригодится
На тему шахтеров
 «Как все начиналось» или «Профессия длинною в жизнь…..»
 Все начинается с небольших интермедий. Например. в самом начале показывается небольшой фильм о шахтерах (или компании, которая празднует этот день), затем звучит детский смех и  на сцену выбегают мальчик и девочка, между которыми происходит диалог (например на тему: он говорит о своих родителях которые работают шахтерами, она о своих. Диалог заканчивается словами мальчика: Я когда вырасту, тоже пойду шахтером работать, как и мой папа!!!), (лучше чтобы диалог был записан заранее и во время праздника пускается фонограмма) далее какой-то номер, хорошо если выступление детей. Слова, речи, поздравления. Дальше выходят подростки (как-будто это те-же мальчик и девочка, что и вначале), они говорят на тему, что вот и окончена школа, идем профессию осваивать – конечно в шахтеры, …….и так далее, потом они уже постарше и т.д. Нужно развивать в зависимости от наполнения программы и т.д.

----------


## Ильич

Это ж как нужно не любить своих детей что б их смалку в шахту определить....

----------


## optimistka17

> Это ж как нужно не любить своих детей что б их смалку в шахту определить....
> __________________


То ли дело переодеть в ангелочков и выпустить на свадьбу, которую ведет мама или папа...
 Алилуйя!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Это ж как нужно не любить своих детей что б их смалку в шахту определить....


Я родом из Кузбасса, у нас это обычное дело, потому что вокруг много шахт и никуда от этого не денешься (( 
Раньше это была самая богатая профессия в наших местах - почти миллионеры .

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> Это ж как нужно не любить своих детей что б их смалку в шахту определить....


:biggrin::biggrin: :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin:

Ильич, твои комментарии привели меня к гомерическому хохоту:)))
.....но ведь это дело их жизни....профессия-длиною в жизнь...

----------


## девочка Женя

> Это ж как нужно не любить своих детей что б их смалку в шахту определить....


А я согласна с Ильичом! (я вообще от него балдею, у него что не фраза - то бомба!). У меня муж, отец, брат, кумовья, друзья шахтеры. Сама во время учебы в Политехе спускалась в шахту. Уважаю эту профессию безмерно, но ...  своего сыночку, кровиночку свою туда не хочу. Все сделаю для этого, дай Бог услышит мои молитвы...

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

:biggrin:
Мы программу в таком стиле проводили для людей другой профессии, так-что идею можно использовать и для других профессиональных праздников!!!!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> То ли дело переодеть в ангелочков и выпустить на свадьбу, которую ведет мама или папа...
> Алилуйя!


у меня ангелы ассоциируются с Раем Адом и загробной жизнью... Эт сразу после шахты в ангелочки:biggrin:

----------


## Расияна

Для проведения нужно нарядить трех гостей в 2 девочки и мальчик. Они выходят и говорят по четверостишию:

Фонограмма: смех младенца, детская музыка
1
Мама мама мамочка
Я тебя сильно-сильно люблю
Я еще не родилась, 
Но с тобою жить хочу.

2
А я папе буду помощницей 
Я ему буду во всем помогать 
Денежки тратить на косметику и бантики
И даже могу с ним в куклы играть!

3
Что за женский батальон?
Нашему папе нужен футбол
А мамочке спецназ
Чтоб охранял ее каждый час!

Вед. Дети не ссорьтесь! Давайте сейчас с помощью гостей определим кто будет первенцем. Девочки собирают денежки за дочек, ну а наш бравый малыш собирает на сына. А родственники нам помогут узнать, как будет выглядеть наш малыш. Гостям предлагаются карточки, на которых написаны варианты цвета глаз, волос, рост, форма ушей бровей носа, и т.д.  В конце ведущий зачитывает:

Первой родится  у вас дочка. У нее:
(розовые, бледные, румяные, пухлые, красные) щечки, 
(голубые, черные, карие, зеленые, хитрые) глазки, 
(курносый, орлиный, задорный, веснушчатый, конопатый) носик, 
(русая, золотая, вороная, рыжая,  соломенная) коса 
вся в маму (папу) вот красота!
ИЛИ:
У вас будет сын! У него: 
(лопоухие, маленькие, большие, круглые, нормальные) ушки,
(упрямый, с горбинкой, орлиный, конопатый, мясистый) носик, 
(голубые, черные, карие, зеленые, хитрые) глазки, 
волосы (рыжие, черные, седые, кудрявые, прямые) 
мил и пригож на маму (папу) очень похож

----------


## marina210374

С боевым крещением!Хотела поздравить раньше-но были проблемы с инетом,а потом мы уезжали.:smile:

----------


## Юра111

Доброго времени суток всем!Знаю что не сюда выбрасываю-спешу.Может кому пригодится.
Печень с тревогай ожидала предстоящей пятницы,Почки тоже
волновались,что придется много работать,Глотка разминалась,Нос
чесался,Желудок готовился,Пятая Точка переживала ,что опять на нее
найдутся приключения,Ноги с Языком готовились зплетаться,Голова
боялась заболеть,даже Сердце кровью обливалось.И только один Мозг
радовался,что пятница не за горами..

----------


## KAlinchik

> Печень с тревогай ожидала предстоящей пятницы,Почки тоже
> волновались,что придется много работать,Глотка разминалась,Нос
> чесался,Желудок готовился,Пятая Точка переживала ,что опять на нее
> найдутся приключения,Ноги с Языком готовились зплетаться,Голова
> боялась заболеть,даже Сердце кровью обливалось.И только один Мозг
> радовался,что пятница не за горами..


Это, типа, Ваша собственная наработка?!:eek: :Vah:

----------


## Rem-Olya

Хочу рассказать старый конкурс,придумала сама.Сначала услышала песню "Если б я был султан" Мр.Кредо.Потом штаны восточные в магазине купила,полотенца свои приношу.Выбираю трое мужчин,они танцуют с невестой (юбиляршей)под эту песню.После рассказываю о том,что султаны не просто приехали поздравить невесту по просьбе ее подруг,но и наполнить свой гарем.Условно разделяю танцплощадку на 3 гарема,под музыку султаны должны привести или принести себе наложниц.Выбираем самого-самого...Часто несут и официантов,поваров,гостей из других залов...Жаль,что нельзя слайд-шоу закинуть.http://*********org/612980.jpg
_______________________________________________________________________________
В теме "Кто мы ?"пост №3595

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Rem-Olya*,
 Оль, мне кажется этот конкурс, который ты описываешь, появился ЗАДОЛГО до того как ты его стала проводить. а может даже до твоего рождения:wink:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Жаль,что нельзя слайд-шоу закинуть.http://*********org/612980.jpg


Ольга, извините, но от увиденного стало не по себе! Выставляемое нами фото - это показатель не только нашей работы, но и уровня развития эстетического вкуса! а то что у вас на фото - выглядит крайне не эстетично! Убирайте, не позорьте невесту и тех, кто согласился принять участие в вашем конкурсе...И если костюмирование используется, то в костюмы следует вкладывать деньги...Тюрбан на голове должен быть тюрбаном, а не полотенцем намотанным... Написала не в обиду....

----------


## optimistka17

> придумала сама


Ай- я- яй!
 Ну мы же не в детском саду, чтоб доверчиво развесить уши...
Конкурсу уж 100 лет в обед,не меньше...


> полотенца свои приношу.


Вообще несерьезно... Гораздо правильнее *пошить чалму*. Украсить "каменьями", придать ей праздничный, нарядный вид...

----------


## Juliya Star

*Rem-Olya*,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:нет слов одни эмоциии, я просто ржу немагу ну и невеста, пипец как человек не видит что одевает. Она случайно не потеряла своюммм....позвольте грудь...м да....:biggrin: Вы строго не судите зато поржали:)Я предлагаю после этого поста завести тему отдельную под названием "ТАК ДЕЛАТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ!" или "Учись на чужих ошибках". Вот туда все подобное  выкладывать. Вот стало вам грустно зашли в темку и посмеялись, а заодно и поучились на чужих ошибках!

----------


## skomorox

> Она случайно не потеряла своюммм....позвольте грудь...м да....


С чалмами и штанами для султанов - всё понятно! :Ha: 
А вот с ххрудью невесты, это да! :Ha:  .Я токА на эНто и смотрела. Всё думала - вот схватит её султан, а из платья и все остальные остатки выпадут на всеобщее обозрение.:biggrin: Представляю, как на эНто смотрели гости свадьбы, ведь у них не фотка была, а натуральная Хрудь!!!!kuku

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Супер Тамада*,
 Юлька, не надо ничего создавать...ну посмеялись и ладно... ну новичок же!


> Представляю, как на эНто смотрели гости свадьбы,


Ириш! Давайте тогда ради прикола сделаем енту хФотку аватаркой:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

> Ириш! Давайте тогда ради прикола сделаем енту хФотку аватаркой
> __________________


не. не надо! Я думаю, что ведущая тут не причём. Не она же платье невесте выбирала. А то мы тут все дружно на неё накинулись, она теперь с форума убежит от нас!:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

Да ладно девчонки. Не ассами родились. Нам всем есть, куда расти. И той невесте - тоже :biggrin:

----------


## kaschtan

Девочки, не нужно так на человека набрасываться. А Вы Оля посмотрите раздел фотоотчеты, там много фото с такими султанами и гаремом и Вам самой все станет понятно. А на счет платья, так я не редко на свадьбах удивляюсь - невеста что, наряд себе с закрытыми глазами выбирала? Часто такая несуразица попадается.

----------


## shoymama

Rem-Olya , не обижайся, вливайся, с крещением тебя!!! Не убегай. Мы добрые и пушистые, а ворчим для того, чтобы предостеречь, а не со зла. 
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

> посмотрите раздел фотоотчеты


новичкам этот раздел закрыт. ПОКА.

----------


## Rem-Olya

Всем спасибо за отзывы.Рада,что подняла вам настроение в пятницу 13,но невеста там ,можно сказать,не при чем,не хочу дальше об этом...свадьба и правда была особенной...Не принимайте все серьезно...А конкурсу и правда лет сто,согласна...
:biggrin:Я же написала-давно это было,и неудачно,знаю,к сожалению.А за отклики-спасибо всем! :Aga: 
И с форума я не убегу,ни в коем случае!

----------


## Львовна

вот это арбузики.............:eek:

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Rem-Olya*,
 Оля! Молодец! Правильно реагируешь на критику. Нам и вправду- дай посмеяться...хлебом не корми)

----------


## Dimona

я так думаю если бы ведущая имела О-О-О-такие арбузики, то к ее ведению праздника (мужской коллектив точно) интерес потеряли бы.

----------


## Andron4ic

а можно как-нибудь узнать какая к примеру музыка была? а то файлы удалили!!! Заранее спасибо!!!:wink:

----------


## Юра111

> Это, типа, Ваша собственная наработка?!:eek:


Нет, я же написал что не в тот раздел выбросил, спешил, так что не обезсудьте!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*shoymama*,



> Да ладно девчонки. Не ассами родились. Нам всем есть, куда расти. И той невесте - тоже


Оль, убила наповал!!!! :Vah:  Весело у меня воскресенье началось!!!!
 :flower:  :Pivo:  :Ha:  энто тебе за доставленное удовольствие!

----------


## lara011

> Гораздо правильнее пошить чалму. Украсить "каменьями", придать ей праздничный, нарядный вид...


Девочки, а вы не знаете где можно посмотреть, как шьется чалма? Может и у меня бы получилось сшить.

P.S А грудь и правда аппетитная:rolleyes:

----------


## Юра111

> Все свадебные кричалки перенесла в соответствующую тему. Спасибо всем!


Вам спасибо большое за ваш талант!!!!!!!!

----------


## маскарад1

> Девочки, а вы не знаете где можно посмотреть, как шьется чалма? Может и у меня бы получилось сшить.


  я взяла -кусок яркой блестящёй, плотной ткани 1м на 1м
изнутри от края до края по всей ширине куска ткани
 пристрочила тонкие тесёмки в 4-х местах ( там где будет перед , бока и сзади чтобы вставить туда резинки и всё с 4-х концов созбориться)
обработала края:
загнула *низ,* прострочила, чтобы можно было вставить широкую!!! резинку.*верх* загнула меньше

 сострочила концы , верх -  только где присборен перед и "зад", загнула вовнутрь и соединила с низом - всё!

Тоесть одевая её на голову- сверху дырка- *не жарко,* ткань жёсткая и за счёт присборивания хорошо "стоит"
очень легко в транспортировке-  кинул и пошёл, места занимает мало-смотрится ярко за счёт блестящей ткани

за cxn блестящей ткани

----------


## uljbka

> Девочки, а вы не знаете где можно посмотреть, как шьется чалма? Может и у меня бы получилось сшить.


Лара посмотри здесь

http://club.osinka.ru/topic-15833?hi...C%E0&&start=15

----------


## lyoka.l

Привет всем кудесникам! Не помню, обсуждался ли где-нибудь этот вопрос, но он у меня после вчерашней свадьбы возник.Сколько по времени длится первый стол? Мне хочется всегда побольше интересного впихнуть, но кажется получается затянуто. Я наверное боюсь, где то в глубине души, что гости, покурив, не соберуться в том же настроении. Поделитесь у кого как?

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Привет всем кудесникам! Не помню, обсуждался ли где-нибудь этот вопрос, но он у меня после вчерашней свадьбы возник.Сколько по времени длится первый стол? Мне хочется всегда побольше интересного впихнуть, но кажется получается затянуто. Я наверное боюсь, где то в глубине души, что гости, покурив, не соберуться в том же настроении. Поделитесь у кого как?


Привет, не знаю твоего имени!я за первым столом провожу тостов 5 , не больше....и судя по гостям этого достаточно...с шутками ,кричалками .Кстати проводила кричалку Анны Периной за родителей, и тоста не надо.Сами гости его произнесли !Прошло здорово!Спасибо Анна!

----------


## Fomkina

> олько по времени длится первый стол? Мне хочется всегда побольше интересного впихнуть, но кажется получается затянуто. Я наверное боюсь, где то в глубине души, что гости, покурив, не


зря ты так думаешь.у меня обычно 1 стол длится не больше  40-50 минут(правда бывают исключения).Здесь главное не пересидеть(гости покушали,выпили).лучше действовать,что бы гости были чуть-чуть голодными и слегка выпивши,чем сытые и пьяные:biggrin:У многих ведь чувство сытости вызывает желание прилечь отдохнуть.поэтому нужно смотреть по гостям и ориентироваться на месте,а четких рекомендаций,сколько в минутах длится 1 стол.мне кажется не может быть .гланое.нужно помнить,что все еще впереди и должно идти по нарастающей (не напрягая гостей).ИМХО

----------


## lyoka.l

> Привет, не знаю твоего имени!


Я где-то уже знакомилась, не помню в каких темах.Зовут  меня Елена.Спасибо за ответ,а первый танец все-таки куда входит в первый стол или позднее.Наверное у кого как?

----------


## Sarazek

Обычно получается так: 5-6 тостов с подводками(за молодых; за жениха;за невесту; за любовь; за родителей;) а между ними песни по теме. Затем первый танец молодых в хороводе гостей, дискотека  (3-4 песни), Медляк, отбивочка и второй стол(Подарки).

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Я где-то уже знакомилась, не помню в каких темах.Зовут  меня Елена.Спасибо за ответ,а первый танец все-таки куда входит в первый стол или позднее.Наверное у кого как?


Верно, у кого как,а я после первого стола и зажения семейного  очага.Вот уже второй раз провожу по подводке Анатольевны, очень нравиться и мне и гостям...

----------


## Нэтл

> Сколько по времени длится первый стол?


Здравствуйте ,Елена! Четких регламентов по первому столу ,я думаю ,Вам никто не даст все зависит от публики . Я провожу - торжественный тост в честь молодых,
после него песня "Аллилуя любви" ,знакомство с гостями (кто из какого города) песня "Здравствуйте гости!" , далее подводка к поздравлению от родителей , далее от свидетелей и первым танцем молодых вывожу всех из-за стола ( где-то 5 тостов) 
Буду рада, если кто-нибудь подкорректирует, если что я делаю не так!

----------


## Любовь Грек

Кстати проводила кричалку Анны Периной за родителей, и тоста не надо.Сами гости его произнесли !Прошло здорово!



А можно поподробнее??? Спасибо!

----------


## Любовь Грек

:smile::wink: :Ok:

----------


## Любовь Грек

Кажется я кого то напрягла! Сижу за материалами к очередной свадьбе уже 11 часов, мозги плавятся... Не сообразила, как вставить цитату... Простите!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

А можно поподробнее??? Спасибо![/QUOTE]

Можно, пиши в личку, поболтаем!А то здесь наш пожурят...ведь кричалка не моя наработка...

----------


## Fomkina

> ервый танец все-таки куда входит в первый стол или позднее.Наверное у кого как?


Лена,у меня после танца молодых все выходят из-за стола на танцевалку.Т.е.1 стол заканчивается танцем молодых.

----------


## tataluna

У меня примерно  такой порядок:smile:
тост за молодых
тост за любовь
тост за родителей
перекур(муз пауза)
очаг
танец молодых
танец невесты с отцом
 сына с  матерью
танцевальная игра
блок для молодоженов
танцы
кражи
и.т.д.
:wink:

----------


## Нэтл

> у меня после танца молодых все выходят из-за стола на танцевалку


Скажите ,пожалуйста, а народ танцует? Я не проф в этом деле, но, на своем маленьком опыте ,поняла ,что после первого стола, гости только курят... танцевать начинают гораздо позднее. Или я что-то делаю не так?

----------


## tataluna

Кто курящий тот курит, кто хочет тот танцует, кто хочет за столом сидит:smile:
но музыку, до первого танца молодых, ставим только быструю:wink:

----------


## lyoka.l

> Лена,у меня после танца молодых все выходят из-за стола на танцевалку.Т.е.1 стол заканчивается танцем молодых.


Вот я к тому и веду, у меня тоже заканчивается танцем молодых и также данс пауза, но все кричат "наконец-то",  в итоге танцуют 5-6 человек., думаю может устают, или на вкус и цвет????????????

----------


## lyoka.l

Все-таки прошу заценить, обсудить, помочь, если можно?
примерный план:
1. тост за молодых
2.кричалка-знакомство "руку правую подняли" с собственным продолжением
3.тост за родителей
4.поклон родителям и их танец (мамаи папа) пою сама
5.практические советы
6.загадки-медали сватам
7.породнение-поцелуйная
8.игра для (мам молодых)
9.угадывание по голосу и коленкам
10.знакомство с гостями по цвету одежды
11.подарки от гостей жениха
12.общее поздравление песней
13.танец молодых
14. танцевальный блок (это первый стол)

нутром чувствую, ЧТО лишнее, но так все связано классно, что рука не может подняться и убрать.Ну скажите кто-нибудь резкую критику, чтоб смелости хватило.

----------


## Нэтл

> 6.загадки-медали сватам
> 7.породнение-поцелуйная
> 8.игра для (мам молодых)


У меня это во 2-ом блоке: начинаю его с очага, а потом уже идут поздравления от гостей и родительская тема, заканчиваю породнением и танцем зятя с тещей, танец заводной, поэтому все уже выходят танцевать (по времени это где-то тостов 6)

----------


## Джина

*lyoka.l*

Не знаю, что такое "Практические советы", поэтому не могу сказать по этому поводу ничего. А вот №6, 7, 8, 9 перенесла бы. ("Коленки" вообще убрала бы). Я в первом блоке работаю со всеми гостями( знакомство и т.д.) и с молодыми(3 - й тост За любовь, их знакомство) и т.д. А вовремя второго стола уделяю внимание родителям ( здесь и тост за родителей, и все, что связано с новыми званиями,т.е. "Теща" и т.д.)

----------


## MAGISTRA

> примерный план:
> 1. тост за молодых
> 2.кричалка-знакомство "руку правую подняли" с собственным продолжением
> 3.тост за родителей
> 4.поклон родителям и их танец (мама и папа) пою сама ( 1 куплет+припев)
> 7.породнение-поцелуйная - Тост за гостей?
> 11.подарки от гостей жениха,невесты ( 1 блок)
> 12.общее поздравление песней ( 1 куплет+ припев + подводка к танцу)
> 13.танец молодых
> 14. танцевальный блок (это первый стол)


На мой взгляд удалила лишнее.

----------


## lyoka.l

Кстати,а очаг зажженный куда потом ставить,вроде как и тушить просто так ни к селу, ни к городу? Может есть у кого слова какие или идеи?

----------


## lyoka.l

> На мой взгляд удалила лишнее.


Спасибочки! Только если гостей больше 50 я их делю на два блока и делаю небольшую игру на право позравлять первыми.А вы?

----------


## lyoka.l

[QUOTE=Джина;2798311]*lyoka.l*

Не знаю, что такое "Практические советы", 
Практические советы - это типа, " говоря " ты мой- уточняй сразу где и что мыть". А потом предлагаю гостям дать самый оригинальный практический совет молодым, отличившийся получает приз.

----------


## Нэтл

> Кстати,а очаг зажженный куда потом ставить


Я раздала свечи гостям , попросила молодых поделиться теплом своего очага с гостями и затушить свою свечу, обязуясь ее зажигать на годовщины свадеб ,а потом поставила "Диалог сердец" (Спасибо Maknata). Выглядело очень эффектно и очаг не надо весь вечер оберегать!

----------


## Fomkina

> Кстати,а очаг зажженный куда потом ставить,вроде как и тушить просто так ни к селу, ни к городу


Зажженый очаг оставляют на столе.А чтоб не было проблем с администрацией прошу молодых купить или свечу гелевую или специальный очаг( на метал.подставке)и он горит в течение всего вечера

----------


## Fomkina

> Скажите ,пожалуйста, а народ танцует? Я не проф в этом деле, но, на своем маленьком опыте ,поняла ,что после первого стола, гости только курят...


Я обычно,после танца молодых говорю,примерно следущее:Дорогие друзья,как в известном фильме "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию",жених вдруг заявил(даю микрофон жениху.и тот громко произносит -ТАНцуют Все!!!обычно всегда выходят все и поддерживают молодых.главное,не передержать гостей за столом. :Aga:

----------


## tatka17

Всем  доброго времени суток. Недавно на Дне Рождения девушки(30 лет) делала всем известные фанты таким образом: сделала фоторамки и внутрь положила листок с заданием, чистой стороной вверх. Сделала подводку, что именинница захотела дома сделать стену почета и главной достопримечательностью там будут эти фоторамки с автографами всех присутствующих здесь гостей( благо народа было немного). Ну, а для того, чтобы именинница не запуталась где, чей автограф попросила расшифровать свою подпись. После того, как собрала все эти фоторамки говорю, что все мы люди взрослые и должны понимать, что если под чем-то расписались, нужно это сделать! Прошу не судить строго даром стихосложения меня судьба не одарила. Примерные пожелания:
Я больше всех люблю Марину
Ни от кого скрывать не стану.
Друзья, совсем не трудно мне
Станцевать на праздничном столе!

Есть дней в году немало разных,
Но мне милей средь них один.
И в именины девицы прекрасной,
Станцую танец лебедей

Послушав все, что говорили.
Я мысль внесу еще одну.
Подругу  нашу боевую.
На стуле десять раз я подниму!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> Друзья, совсем не трудно мне
> Станцевать на праздничном столе!


и что ? реально танцуют? :027:

----------


## tatka17

> и что ? реально танцуют?


Ой, вставила черновой вариант! Как раз то четверостишие не взяла, так, что как на него реагировать будут не представляю, наверное потому и не испльзовала!

----------


## ЛиСС

_Тоесть одевая её на голову- сверху дырка- не жарко, ткань жёсткая и за счёт присборивания хорошо "стоит"
очень легко в транспортировке-  кинул и пошёл, места занимает мало-смотрится ярко за счёт блестящей ткани

за cxn блестящей ткани[/QUOTE]_



Больше украшений никаких? Ни камней, ни пайеток?

----------


## Анжелла

> Вот я к тому и веду, у меня тоже заканчивается танцем молодых и также данс пауза, но все кричат "наконец-то", в итоге танцуют 5-6 человек., думаю может устают, или на вкус и цвет????????????


Елена, а что ты хотела? Люди сидели и разумеется им нужно покурить, размять ноги, сходит попудрить носик. Как правило по этикету первый стол сидят все до танца молодых, потом танец, потом делай паровозик с молодыми, пока все гости в зале, можешь так, можешь с остановками по странам, а потом люди рассосутся и останутся самые танцующие, кто умеет танцевать без выпивки, в твоем случае-это 5 человек. Тут я обычно подстраиваю воровство туфли и на танцполе начинается движуха. То есть выкуп, потом обязательно живой мост и за стол. Люди успевают все сделать и вроде как бы не пустой танцпол. А дальше за стол после которого ты там не нужна будешь, к тому времени они уже захотят танцевать.:smile:

----------


## lyoka.l

[QUOTE=Тут я обычно подстраиваю воровство туфли и на танцполе начинается движуха.


Получается, что выкуп туфли и невесты у большинства цивилизованный (хотелось бы узнать какой обычно), а как вы реагируете на незапланированные случаи воровства, то есть на всех, кому по барабану, они хотят только бутылочку?

----------


## Нэтл

Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится переделывали песню "Черные глаза" (исполняла мужу на День рождение)ПЕСНЯ ВОСТОЧНОЙ КРАСАВИЦЫ

	Я объехала пол мира
	В поисках мужчин.
	Нет мужчин – одна сатира,
	Антураж один!
	Я красавица с Востока,
	Женщина – мечта,
	Настоящий мне мужчина 
             Нужен, господа!

Припев

О, Сережа мой! Лишь о тебе мечтаю
О, Сережа мой!  Лишь только по тебе вздыхаю


	Как на праздник к Вам попала
	Не пойму сама,
	Но тот час тебя узнала – 
	Ты судьба моя!
	Мою тонкую натуру и изящный стан,
	Одному тебе доверю, ты мой идеал!

Припев

О, Сережа мой! Лишь о тебе мечтаю
О, Сережа мой!  Лишь только по тебе вздыхаю

	Загляни в глаза любимый,
	Что там видишь ты?
	Нежность,  страсть,  души смятенье,
	О любви мечты.
	Мое сердце покорил ты мужеством своим,
	Не нужны мне Пети, Васи,
	Ты мой господин!

----------


## Анжелла

> Получается, что выкуп туфли и невесты у большинства цивилизованный (хотелось бы узнать какой обычно), а как вы реагируете на незапланированные случаи воровства, то есть на всех, кому по барабану, они хотят только бутылочку?


Ну слава Богу, что так получается, что как правило обычно меня спрашивают, можно ли. А если идет незапланированное воровство,  то там по обстоятельствам. Обычно люди своруют, а потом сами не знают, что с этим делать. Ты подбегаешь и спрашиваешь, Что будете просить?, мне сразу отвечают, А что можно?, я " Просите водки и зрелищ". И все. У меня всегда с собой бутылка водки и шампанского с этикеткой молодых. Я их не продаю, а всегда отдаю на выкупах, с правом прийти на годовщину молодых без приглашения. А зрелище всегда можно устроить без проблем. Там уж что хочешь. Что тебе нужно, то и делаешь.  :Aga:

----------


## lyoka.l

> У меня всегда с собой бутылка водки и шампанского с этикеткой молодых


Кстати, постоянно туплю, до сих пор не понимаю, а откуда у вас до свадьбы фотки молодых на шоколадках,в рамках, бутылках и т.д.:confused:

----------


## lyoka.l

Сторожили, подскажите, а есть тема, посвященная встрече молодых у банкетного зала.Я знаю, что много было обсуждений разного рода арок и цветочных приспособлений.Может у кого то есть новые супер идеи. Почему-то я не встречала ручеек из веток березы, который всегда делаю и рассказываю о древнем обычае зарождения молодой зеленой, похожей на березку, семьи.С некоторых пор летом стала делать проход по цветам-например:пройдите по ромашкам, чтоб всегда шелестело в кармашках, наступайте на васильки, чтоб дни вашей жизни были легки,
потопчите лепески роз, чтобы никогда в семье не было слез и т.д.

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> Кстати, постоянно туплю, до сих пор не понимаю, а откуда у вас до свадьбы фотки молодых на шоколадках,в рамках, бутылках и т.д.:confused:


За две недели до свадьбы я прошу, чтобы молодожены принесли свои фото в цифровом варианте (на флешке или на диске), и использую их.Также если у меня заказывают видеоэкран с проектором, то использую эти же фотки, делаю из них заставки и свадебные открытки в фотошопе:)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а как вы реагируете на незапланированные случаи воровства


Я стараюсь, чтобы их не было. Для этого обязательно беседую на встрече с молодыми, рассказываю всякие байки неприятные. И помогает. Ведь без согласия невесты, сложно её украсть. Только если в мешок засунуть и утащить. :biggrin:




> а откуда у вас до свадьбы фотки молодых на шоколадках,в рамках, бутылках и т.д.


Странный вопрос. берёшь фотографии молодых до свадьбы и делаешь нужные этикетки.

----------


## Nadish2

> Кстати, постоянно туплю, до сих пор не понимаю, а откуда у вас до свадьбы фотки молодых на шоколадках,в рамках, бутылках и т.д.:confused:


Мы зарание обговариваем с молодыми и загазываем этикетки, а иногда мы сами на принтере делаем.

----------


## lyoka.l

> берёшь фотографии молодых до свадьбы


Я конечно про фотошоп понимаю, а фотки -то какие делаете, смешные или в свадебных нарядах, а как же истинное одеяние?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Лена, так это смотря, какая цель у тебя. Если этикетка на бутылку или шоколадку, то  естественно, фото просто вдвоём. Ну а для чего там свадебный наряд? Там просто лица. Одежду-то почти не видно. Фон красивый, рамочка.
Ну а если что-то другое делаю, для тематической свадьбы, то там уже фантазия в фотошопе идёт.

----------


## optimistka17

> С некоторых пор летом стала делать проход по цветам-например:пройдите по ромашкам, чтоб всегда шелестело в кармашках, наступайте на васильки, чтоб дни вашей жизни были легки,
> потопчите лепески роз, чтобы никогда в семье не было слез и т.д.
> __________________


Мысль интересная, спасибо. :Ok: 
Набросала по ходу...

Наступайте на тюльпаны,чтоб с другом лишь были романы

Наступайте на нарцисс,
чтоб выполняли друг другу любой каприз

Наступайте на одуванчики,
чтоб радовали дочки и мальчики

Наступайте на орхидею,
чтоб воплощали в жизнь свои идеи

А *как выглядят твои цветочки?* 
Надеюсь это не живые цветочки, которые молодые растаптывают?
 Фотки случайно нет?

----------


## Анжелла

Лена, а ты откуда такой самородок?:biggrin: Давай в личку ко всем и закидывай вопросами.kuku

----------


## lyoka.l

> А как выглядят твои цветочки?


Цветочки покупаю в магазине искуственных букетов, они продаются на развес(наверное остатки) сделаны из ткани и смотрятся как настоящие.
На последней свадьбе кидала фиолетовые ромашки живые, вроде бы нармально, потому что кидали сверху как зерно.

----------


## lyoka.l

> Лена, а ты откуда такой самородок?


Спасибо за сладкую лесть, я  в теме Кто мы? уже знакомилась, я из Ангарска.

----------


## Ильич

> Получается, что выкуп туфли и невесты у большинства цивилизованный (хотелось бы узнать какой обычно), а как вы реагируете на незапланированные случаи воровства, то есть на всех, кому по барабану, они хотят только бутылочку?


Положительно! У меня только такие случаи и есть. никогда не руковожу этим процессом, все пускаю на самотек и потом с удовольствием выпутываюсь из создавшейся ситуации.



> Я конечно про фотошоп понимаю, а фотки -то какие делаете, смешные или в свадебных нарядах, а как же истинное одеяние?
> __________________


Дак они в своем обычном партикулярном платье.. Просто лица покрупнее фон подрезать




> проход по цветам-например:пройдите по ромашкам, чтоб всегда шелестело в кармашках, наступайте на васильки, чтоб дни вашей жизни были легки,
> потопчите лепески роз, чтобы никогда в семье не было слез и т.д.


Потопчите листья шалфея, что б жених был добрее

----------


## Ильич

> Привет всем кудесникам! Не помню, обсуждался ли где-нибудь этот вопрос, но он у меня после вчерашней свадьбы возник.Сколько по времени длится первый стол? Мне хочется всегда побольше интересного впихнуть, но кажется получается затянуто. Я наверное боюсь, где то в глубине души, что гости, покурив, не соберуться в том же настроении. Поделитесь у кого как?


От 30 до 60 минут Традиционный расклад 40 у 40 40 мин стол 40 мин танцы. Это у меня.

----------


## Ильич

> Все-таки прошу заценить, обсудить, помочь, если можно?
> примерный план:
> 1. тост за молодых
> 2.кричалка-знакомство "руку правую подняли" с собственным продолжением
> 3.тост за родителей
> 4.поклон родителям и их танец (мамаи папа) пою сама
> 5.практические советы
> 6.загадки-медали сватам
> 7.породнение-поцелуйная
> ...


Это что за первым столом?
Правило №1
Гости пришли голодными и трезвыми. Задача тамады накормить напоить и по возможности развеселить. По возможности. что голодного мужика просить руки поднимать или активничать. Дай людям дойти до кондиции - 150 грамм водочки на грудь, а это 4х40 - 4 тоста и Дай им весело эти граммы накатить
1 тост (1)
Знакомство - логично надо же перезнакомиться гостям тамаде молодым тоже внимание ужелить познакомить  с молодыми открыв для гостейц их с другой стороны ( желательно весело) - за знакомство! (2)
Надо же молодым и поцеловаться под дружное горько.... 
Дальше у меня своя заморочь - картина стчастья...
А уж 5-ой рюмкой идет работа с родителями. Вот тут уже все поели выпили и уже хорошо, и способны воспринимать веселуху.
Это у меня и я такому привык, как и ты к своему

Да и стол это стол Зачем же из за стола то родителей на танцпол тащить... Сделай этот танец в начале второго танцевального отделения.

----------


## lyoka.l

Спасибо, Ильич, приятно, что вы за меня так основательно взялись.Сижу вот вычеркиваю, исправляю, а у самой вот змейка по сердечку так и ползет.Щас, думаю поубираю все, а на изюминки и времени не хватит.А у вас тоже первый танец в конце первого стола или позже.И еще вопросик, вот у вас аватарка такая классная, а вы всегда такой?Как вообще относитесь к костюмам разного рода?

----------


## lyoka.l

Хотела еще мыслишкой поделиться.Многие используют шляпу (мысли).У меня свой подход: 2 блок посвящен цыганке, которая проводит все конкурсы с молодыми, а выходя я гадаю и говорю, что вижу будущее, например какими вы будите к концу вечера.Надеваю на гостя маску или тематические очки, ну а нарезки, конечно, из тех же шляпок.

----------


## Гвиола

> вот у вас аватарка такая классная, а вы всегда такой?


Мой батько всегда такой,даже ещё лучше! :Ok:

----------


## lyoka.l

Люди.........хелп.Помогите разобраться с игрой с ленточками.Ну все ведь знают,кроме меня:smile:Парам ленточками  руки связывают, а как завязать и развязать??????Если игра не авторская, подскажите.

----------


## lyoka.l

Идейка пришла интересная.На этой неделе попробую. Когда с   молодыми  и свидетелями знакомлю, то буду ставить нарезки по именам.(свидетель- у нас парень боевой- Дюна "Женька, ты дошутишься" и все в таком роде.)Главное песенки подобрались классные.

----------


## lyoka.l

Хотела добавить в сообщение текст, говорят время вышло.
Подскажите кто как проводит дарение.Я всегда использовала мини интервью.Вызываю гостей жениха и задаю вопросы типа (сколько раз вы сегодня поцеловали невесту,марка вашего телефона, как зовут тестя жениха и т.п.) кто за три сек. не у спевает ответить уходит в конец очереди. так мы выясняем, кто будет поздравлять первым.Тоже проделываю с гостями невесты.Всегда проходило живенько. весело.А последний раз попалась заумная компания и почти никто с мест не двигался. смеялись конечно. но уже не то.Видела много раз, как просят гостей станцевать или изобразить животных. но все уже поднадоело.Какие идеи??Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ильич

Ну ты даешь! Вопросы...
Дарение происходит по ранжиру
Первыми - Родители, бабушки дедушки, дяди тети , крестные, кузены кузины друзья вот с друзьями и почудить можно, а родню вперед!

----------


## Ильич

> Идейка пришла интересная.На этой неделе попробую. Когда с молодыми и свидетелями знакомлю, то буду ставить нарезки по именам.(свидетель- у нас парень боевой- Дюна "Женька, ты дошутишься" и все в таком роде.)Главное песенки подобрались классные.


Очень свежо и  главное необычно!
Расскажешь как прошло!

----------


## Ильич

> Люди.........хелп.Помогите разобраться с игрой с ленточками.Ну все ведь знают,кроме меняПарам ленточками руки связывают, а как завязать и развязать??????Если игра не авторская, подскажите.
> __________________


Ой это показывать надо, есть на видео  Песчаной тамаде Макс в очередной раз показывал. Будет время вырежу.
Эт не игра, больше похоже на фокус.

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо, Ильич, приятно, что вы за меня так основательно взялись.Сижу вот вычеркиваю, исправляю, а у самой вот змейка по сердечку так и ползет.Щас, думаю поубираю все, а на изюминки и времени не хватит.


Главная изюминка это ты сама. Запомни это. Пробуй убирай вставляй меняй, главное что б тебе и публике комфортно было. Задача тамады за первые 20 минут влюбить публику в себя. А дальше все проще. Так что обаяй их. Тебе проще ты же женщина. А если с фигурой все впорядке и голос не в верхнем регистре то вообще полдела сделано.



> А у вас тоже первый танец в конце первого стола или позже


У всех танец после первого стола, если первый стол не разделен надвое перекуром (иногда случается)



> И еще вопросик, вот у вас аватарка такая классная, а вы всегда такой?Как вообще относитесь к костюмам разного рода?


К костюмам.... двойственно. Вот то что на аватаре одевается за 5 секунд - это приемлемо, костюм богатый смотрится.. А если это тряпка которую что б одеть нужно раздется - то я такое неприемлю. Люблю парики, шляпки и надувную атрибутику.



> Главное песенки подобрались классные.


Честно??? все уже подобрано до нас есть сборники.... ААААА! Небось надо????

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тебе проще ты же женщина. А если с фигурой все впорядке и голос не в верхнем регистре то вообще полдела сделано.


как женщина, попадающая под вышеописанные параметры :Oj: ,осмелюсь поспорить...
данный фактор работает как минимум первые 10 минут,после этого на твою внешность внимания уже никто не обращает( наверное, срабатывает эффект привыкания) :Vah: 
конечно, гостям  приятно смотреть на красивую картинку и слушать не визжащий в микрофон голос, но, если за этот период ничего толкового не сделать и ничем другим их не зацепить - потом так и скажут: праздник был фигня фигней, не смотря на то, что его вела красивая тетка с хорошей фигурой...

----------


## Славина

> Так что обаяй их. А если с фигурой все впорядке и голос не в верхнем регистре то вообще полдела сделано.


Вот именно, что пол-дела, обаять, тоже надо уметь.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> А 
> Честно??? все уже подобрано до нас есть сборники.... ААААА! Небось надо????


Ильич,а где можно посмотреть эти сборники..именая идея тоже имела место, хуже с нарезочками... :Tu:

----------


## Семибратовец

*MarinaPotkina*,
 Верно, у кого как,а я после первого стола и зажения семейного очага.Вот уже второй раз провожу по подводке Анатольевны, очень нравиться и мне и гостям*MarinaPotkina*,
 Марина добрый вечер! А можно полюбопытствовать, что это за подводочка?

----------


## repin-a

> Очень свежо и  главное необычно!
> Расскажешь как прошло!


:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## lyoka.l

> Честно??? все уже подобрано до нас есть сборники.... ААААА! Небось надо????


Ну а Вы как думаете? Пока могу только вас посмешить, когда не хватает времени искать нарезки или делать самим, делаем так....ставим с нужной секунды....то есть с паузы, это конечно жесть, но по другому никак.:smile::smile::biggrin:

----------


## lyoka.l

> А можно полюбопытствовать, что это за подводочка?


Да, да, очень интересно, пожалуйста, поделитесь!!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> *MarinaPotkina*,
> *MarinaPotkina*,
>  Марина добрый вечер! А можно полюбопытствовать, что это за подводочка?


Эта наработка не моя, обратись пожалуйста к авторку напрямую.Удачи...

----------


## Fomkina

> Сообщение от Семибратовец
> А можно полюбопытствовать, что это за подводочка?


Смотрите радел "Организация свадьбы"(первый танец молодых,пост№3 автор-Анатольевна)[QUOTE]

----------


## маскарад1

Попробовала доделать цыкл кричалок Анны Периной - ТАМ НЕ ХВАТАЛО ПРО СВЕКРОВЬ
 КОРЯВО конечно, подредактируйте ( слепила из разных  стишковов про свекровь) - это на случай пока  Анна не явила миру свою кричалку
*( на что очень надеемся!!!!)*

 Эта дама просто "яд"- 
так в народе говорят!
ну а мы не верим им!
и сказать сейчас хотим:
" У кго Свекровь- "свекровище",
*А у нас- сокровище!*

 Пройдёт -словно солнцем осветит!
Посмотрит- рублём одарит!
Невестку она обажает
и даже боготворит!
 У кго Свекровь- "свекровище",
*А у нас- сокровище!*

 Чудо сына воспитала,
а теперь Свекровью стала.
Детям будет помогать
и при этом не мешать!
Этой паре повезло 
всем повериям назло
У кго Свекровь- "свекровище",
*А у нас- сокровище!*

----------


## Еленушка130

Разрешите поделиться новым вариантом всем известной (кому-то надоевшей) шапки, читающей мысли: в зал входит маг и приносит с собой на подносе вопросы, гости выбираю вопросы, отвечабют на них вслух, а потом идет сверка мылей. Вопроы такие:
Мужские вопросы:
С каким чувством вы проснулись утром?  ( привет с большого бодуна)
Что Вам не хватает на сегодняшней свадьбе? ( ой хочу чаю…)
Расскажите немного о себе?  ( я хороший мальчик, мне пора спать…)
Что вы думаете о невесте? ( у неё глаза два бриллианта….)
Чем вы будете заниматься завтра? ( на два дня, на два дня вы забудьте про меня)
Самое яркое событие этого лета? ( ах эта свадьба…)
Что вы  скажете о напитках на столе? ( только, только этого мало….)
 Что вы думаете о маге? ( заколебал ты!)

Женские вопросы:
Опишите мужчину своей мечты? ( а я люблю военных)
Ваше любимое блюдо? ( люблю я макароны)
Где вы планируете провести ближайший отпуск? ( мы поедем, мы помчимся…)
Как вам погода на улице ? ( я так хочу, чтобы лето не кончалось….)
Что вы думаете о своем соседе? ( вот достался мне чувак….)
Что самое главное в жизни? ( это любовь, что без денег делает тебя богатым…)
Ваша сокровенная мечта? ( я построю гарем…)

А вот и маг:

----------


## Orleana

Розыгрыш лотереи
1.	Эти резиновые изделия великолепно подходят мужчинам, и так же сохраняют и защищают здоровье женщин! Гладкая эластичная поверхность, комфортная и удобная форма- вот основные характеристики этого замечательного приза (галоши)
2.	Лучший тренажер, признанный всеми звездами Голливуда. Благодаря ему в отличной Фоме себя держат такие известные актеры как Анжелина Джоли, Ума Турман, Дженифер Лопес. Занимаясь на этом тренажере всего несколько минут в день, вы приблизитесь к заветной мечте любой женщины: 90*60*90 (скакалка)
3.	Этот приз предоставлен магазином для взрослых «Эротик Сити».  Для любителей ролевых любовных игр магазин предоставил костюм Казановы! Именно в нем вы воплотите все ваши сексуальные фантазии в жизнь (семейные трусы).
4.	Раритетный реквизит со съемок фильма «Бриллиантовая рука». Все коллекционеры мира охотятся за этим шедевром, напичканным драгоценностями. Сегодня он совершенно безвозмездно достается вам. Приз предоставлен кинокомпанией «Мосфильм» (гипсовый лангет)
5.	Чтобы в вашем доме было всегда уютно и тепло примите в подарок совершенно целый, чудом сохранившийся (фонарь)
6.	Этот мягкий и пушистый зверек станет тебе настоящим другом. Он настолько редкий, что не встречается в живой природе, а живет в особенной стране, о которой взрослым ничего неизвестно (мягкая игрушка «Смешарик»)
7.	Это предмет символ семейных отношений любой российской семьи. Именно с ним, встречают супруги своих мужей. (сковорода)
8.	Вам достается самый необычный приз. Его история приобрела широкую популярность благодаря известной советской комедии «Спортлото-82». Мы вручаем вам настоящий лотерейный билет. Надеемся, что вы обязательно выиграете «Джек Пот» (лотерейный билет)

----------


## Orleana

На двойном юбилее встреча юбиляров. Может кому-то пригодиться ))
ВСТРЕЧАЕМ НАШИХ ЮБИЛЯРОВ!!!!
Ворота Счастья перед Вами,
Для вас созданы гостями...
Ворота первые - желают Вам
Добра и счастья!
Пусть берегут они и в дни ненастья!
( Короткие фанфары)

Вторые- пожелания любви!
Постойте чуть под ними вы!
( Короткие фанфары)

Желают третьи вам врата
богатства, мира и тепла!
( Короткие фанфары)

Четвертые–круг преданных друзей!
Здоровья близких и детей!
(Короткие фанфары)

А пятые -долгих славных лет,
Чтоб жили без печаль, забот и бед!
(Длинные фанфары)

И самое время в честь этих минут,
Услышать нам здесь юбилейный салют!
здравствуйте, , дорогие гости! 
Сегодня все здесь собрались
а повод у нас не простой, 
день рождения двойной.
Именинникам 110 на двоих и это звучит солидно.
два дня рождения, два юбилея
праздновать вместе вдвойне веселее.
вдвойне поздравления и комплименты
и в честь юбиляров аплодисменты.
Мы начинаем наш банкет
И к празднованию приступаем,
Во славу всех грядущих лет
Вином бокалы наполняем!
ПРОШУ всех встать поднять бокалы поздравить стоя юбиляров 
Чтоб годы шли, а Вы их не считали,
Вовек не старились душой а только процветали ! 
За наших именинников – до дна!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> А пятые -_долгих славных лет_,
> Чтоб жили без *печаль*, забот и бед!
> (Длинные фанфары)


Что-то слух резануло. Может лучше: *много* славных дней... А  вторая строчка вообще не по-русски звучит... Могу ошибаться, но мне так кажется

----------


## tatka17

> Я тут вспомнила как на свадьбу моей сестры готовила команду болельщиц (переодевала мальчикам юбочки, а в руках были помпоны из полиетиленовых пакетов). Дело в том, что жених был хоккеист. Сама одела его хоккейную рубашку с его именем. Подготовки почти не было. Я начинала фразу, "болельщицы" повторяли, припев "Оле-оле" пел весь зал.
> Жениху понравилось. Запев пела на мотив не знаю как называется, его ещё поют американские солдаты, часто в фильмах звучит как строевая(вопрос-ответ) 
> Это кто шагает в ряд
> Мы, болельщиков отряд
> будешь Саша ты опять
> дифферамбы принимать.
> Припев: Оле! Оле-оле-оле!
>             Россия вперёд!
> Кто стремителен и смел?
> ...


Вот ещё подобное, может пригодится кому-нить:
Это кто шагает в ряд?
Мы болельщиков отряд.
Мы пришли издалека.
Подустали все слегка


Оле-оле-оле-оле
Симоновы вперед!

Сегодня свадьба у ребят!
Крики «Горько!» им летят!
Пожелать и мы хотим,
Чтобы счастье было им!

Оле-оле-оле-оле
Симоновы вперед!

Знаем мы наверняка.
Сережа – парень хоть куда!
Не берет он всех на понт –
Спасёт российский генофонд!

Оле-оле-оле-оле
Симоновы вперед!

Невеста наша хороша,
Словно на небе звезда!
Сережу любит горячо!
Поцелуйтесь-ка ещё!:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

*Orleana*,
 не нужно принимать мнение К.Е.Л в штыки. Действительно,это и предыдущее двустишие написано неграмотно. Сами подумайте:
Четвертые *желают*(пропущенное,но подразумевающееся слово) круг друзей
Здоровья близким и детям. Увы,рифма теряется.
В следующем первая строчка ещё имеет место быть,но вот у слова *печаль*...
Опять пойдем от пропущенного ЖЕЛАЮТ: чтоб жили без печали,забот и бед.
Вы -ВЕДУЩАЯ, Вы должны говорить правильно и грамотно.
И если без стихов не обойтись,то давайте не принимать в штыки,а вместе сделаем так,чтоб радовало слух:
Ворота Счастья перед Вами
С любовью сделаны гостями. (Может так лучше?)
Ворота первые-Добра и счастья
Они уберегут и в дни ненастья.
.........
Четвертые-круг преданных друзей
Здоровья близким,счастья для детей!
А пятые желают славных лет!
Чтоб жили долго без забот и бед.

----------


## Orleana

Гвиола спасибо за "теплый прием". А то сообщение я сразу удалила  :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

> спасибо за "теплый прием".


Что-то я не пойму. Это очередная обида?

----------


## Orleana

Нет конечно. :smile: спасибо за доработки. Мне понравилось. В следующий раз учту.

----------


## Гвиола

*Orleana*,Оля,надо было кавычки не ставить. И учитывать не надо,обращайся смело.

----------


## optimistka17

> Что-то слух резануло


 А мне как резануло то, что *мои стихи исковеркали*, испоганили...:wink: Я их уже не раз на Форуме публиковала... Повторюсь еще раз

Ворота счастья перед вами
 Вмиг созданы родными и друзьями

Надеюсь сразу видно всем,-
Ворот увидите вы ровно семь

Ворота первые желают вам добра и счастья

Вторые сберегут вас в дни ненастья

А третьи - с пожеланием любви

Четвертые -достаток и удачу принесли

Ворота пятые- круг преданных друзей

Шестые- много славных малышей

Ну а седьмые там и тут
В ваш дом несут тепло, добро,уют!

----------


## Элен

*optimistka17*,
 Люд,не обижайся,я тоже чуть исковеркала твои "ворота".Ну просто у меня только три арки,на каждой висит по атрибуту - на первой - подкова,на второй - сердечко,на третьей - доллоровый символ.Поэтому пришлось урезать до малого,вот что у меня получилось,может у кого-то тоже только три препятствия и пригодится.
Ворота первые - желают Вам
Добра и счастья!
Пусть сберегут они от всех ненастий!
( Короткие фанфары) молодые проходят вперёд.
Вторые - пожелание любви!
Постойте здесь подольше  вы!
( Короткие фанфары)молодые проходят вперёд.
Желают третьи вам врата
богатства было б чтоб сполна !

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17,
> Люд,не обижайся,я тоже чуть исковеркала твои "ворота


 Лена, я не обижаюсь. У тебя все гармонично. :Ok: 
 А там - просто бред какой-то с претензией на возможность выставить в *СОБСТВЕННЫХ НАРАБОТКАХ....* Это как раз и цепляет...

----------


## Элен

Ой,я и не посмотрела,в какой мы теме,получается,что я тоже на "собственное" претендую? Нет,это просто корректировка под себя - а вдохновитель,конечно,тот кто сочинил присказки к воротам -  в данном случае - Люда.

----------


## optimistka17

> Попробовала доделать цыкл кричалок Анны Периной - ТАМ НЕ ХВАТАЛО ПРО СВЕКРОВЬ
> КОРЯВО конечно, подредактируйте ( слепила из разных стишковов про свекровь) - это на случай пока Анна не явила миру свою кричалку
> ( на что очень надеемся!!!!)
> 
> Эта дама просто "яд"- 
> так в народе говорят!
> ну а мы не верим им!
> и сказать сейчас хотим:
> " У кго Свекровь- "свекровище",
> ...


 На свой страх и риск попробую откорректировать...


Эта дама просто "яд"- 
В шутку вроде говорят!
 Мы  же вовсе не молчим!
Сообщить сейчас хотим:
" У кого Свекровь- "свекровище",
А у нас- сокровище!

Так невестушку встречает,-
 Сразу видно- обожает
Словно дочку обнимает
Не ворчит, не докучает
У кого Свекровь- "свекровище",
А у нас- сокровище!

Сына  мудро воспитала,
А теперь Свекровью стала.
Детям будет помогать,-
Им при этом не мешать!
Нашей паре повезло 
Глупым слухам всем назло
У кого Свекровь- "свекровище",
А у нас- сокровище!

Может кто сделает лучше?Присоединяйтесь,желающие!

----------


## Orleana

Извините, если кого-то обидела. Я не хотела. :Tu:  В этом форуме я новичок, да и в проведении мероприятий тоже. И работаю пока не за деньги, а за опыт. Прошу не судите строго.

----------


## lyoka.l

Добрый денек!Хочу подарить календарный листок, оооооочень понравилось в теме фото с праздников,подскажите красивую подводку, если не жалко.Завтра свадьба, че-то  рученки трясутся.Невеста сказала "ненавижу свекров и ничего общего с ними не хочу" Половина сценария сразу вылетела.А теперь думаю, тогда надо на гостях "отрываться".

----------


## Кэтринкин

Ну, готовлюсь защищаться от помидоров....) В общем, слепила какой-то конкурс :eek: для свидетелей на выкуп туфельки, но если честно, не очень в нем уверена:
(на полу раскладываются бумажные человеческие следы, на расстоянии 0,5м левый от правого и 0,3м между парами следов)
Ведущая:
Похитители туфли невесты оставили следы. И только пройдя по этим следам, вы сможете вернуть невесте туфельку. Но воришки оказались беспощадны и оставили вам следующее задание. Пройти вы можете только вместе, держась за руки и на одной ноге – дружка - на левой, дружок на правой. При каждом вашем шаге вы должны называть лучшее качество своих друзей: свидетель хвалит жениха, свидетельница - невесту.

После того, как свидетели "пропрыгают" "похвалят", возвращаем туфельку обратно...

Все...жду выстрелов...)))))))))):biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Нечто подобное чаще используем на выкупе невесты женихом , на мой взгляд там более уместно:smile:

----------


## Juliya Star

> В общем, слепила какой-то конкурс :eek: для свидетелей на выкуп туфельки, но если честно, не очень в нем уверена:
> (на полу раскладываются бумажные человеческие следы, на расстоянии 0,5м левый от правого и 0,3м между парами следов)
> Ведущая:
> Похитители туфли невесты оставили следы. ...................


Прикольно мне нравиться...но все ж как-то просто..чуток бы усложнила. :Aga:

----------


## Элен

> Пройти вы можете только вместе, держась за руки и на одной ноге – дружка - на левой, дружок на правой.


А что реально получается так скакать? или поблажки делаете?:wink:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

Дорогая Orleana! Я по постам поняла, что Вы на меня обиделись. Честное слово не хотела этого. Просто усвоила для себя правило, что среди гостей могут найтись люди, которые не терпят неграммотной речи. Я тоже тут новичок (не смотрите на дату регистрации, форум этот нашла в далекие времена, когда я была завучем по ВР, тогда и зарегистрировалась - нужны были минусовки на мероприятия). И стараюсь особо никого не критиковать (для этого есть мэтры!). А высказалась по поводу стиха, чтоб помочь. Извините, что сделала эт о некорректно. не смотря на то, чтог зарегистрировалась давно, в темы для ведущих раньше не заходила.  Теперь захожу, чтоб учится, на многие вещи, благодаря всем тут на форуме теперь смотрю чуть по-другому. Но выставлять свое что-то... Боюсь... Хотя иногда хочется. Это честно...

----------


## nanewich

*К.Е.Л.*,
 И чего ты боишься? Здесь абсолютно никто и не кусается. А если вдруг и случиться, то бешенных нет, уколы делать не придётся :Aga: . Есть что сказать, говори смело. А критику хочешь принимай, не хочешь не принимай. Здесь каждый высказывает своё мнение. А советы даются дельные, исходя из опыта работы. Зачем набивать шишки самому там, где другие уже их набили, и подстилают тебе соломку, что бы этого не случилось с тобой? Так что смелей, и ты очень скоро поймёш, что именно из-за общения и возможности по другому посмотреть на себя и свою работу со стороны, и живут люди в этом доме.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> А что реально получается так скакать? или поблажки делаете?:wink:


мне кажется пройти можно, встав друг другу на нужную ногу ))) как на лыжи можно встать ссади ))) как описано , конечно, не пробовала, но поробую на муже ))) всегда с него начинаю, если парные конкурсы )))

----------


## Nadish2

> Ведущая:
> Похитители туфли невесты оставили следы. И только пройдя по этим следам, вы сможете вернуть невесте туфельку. Но воришки оказались беспощадны и оставили вам следующее задание. Пройти вы можете только вместе, держась за руки и на одной ноге – дружка - на левой, дружок на правой. При каждом вашем шаге вы должны называть лучшее качество своих друзей: свидетель хвалит жениха, 
> свидетельница - невесту.


Можно из свидетелей сделать зайчиков, ушки и симпатичные хвостики :Aga:

----------


## lyoka.l

Приветик! Вчера убрала свое длинное интервью перед дарением и заменила клятвами-кричалками.Разделила гостей на группы (старшие, родные,друзья) У друзей была переделанная клятва гостей(всем известная), а родне сочинила сама
Сашенька и Ванечка,                        
Ваша мы родня
Если нужно поводиться
Рядом буду я!

Сашенька и Ванечка,
Мы одна семья
Коль не хватит на машину
Вам добавлю я!

Сашенька и Ванечка,
Жизнь, как западня
Будет нужен вам совет
Спросите у меня!

Последнюю строчку должен обязательно сказать кто то один.С коментариями получилось смешно и быстро.

----------


## Гвиола

*lyoka.l*,



> Сашенька и Ванечка,
> Ваша мы родня
> Если нужно поводиться
> Рядом буду я!


Я вот этого не поняла. Что это за слово "поводиться"? Что оно означает?
И начальное "мы" не вяжется с конечным "Я"

----------


## Ильич

> перед дарением и заменила клятвами-кричалками.


Не рекомендую никаких клятв.
Клятва дело серьезное...
Я их у себя убрал.

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Ворота счастья перед вами
>  Вмиг созданы родными и друзьями


Людмила! Действительно у нас у многих мысли сходятся! Я увидела арки на фото,очень понравились! Никакого  описания к ним не видела,да и не надо было. Почему то ,сразу ,я подумала, что это врата счастья...... Перед этими вратами останавливаю молодых, говорю, что сейчас  они окунутся в волшебство(звучит музыка волшебства) первые врата,это врата любви,вторые врата семейного благополучия и ,третьи-врата счастливого семейного долголетия.. они входят,гости считают раз,два,три..... Стихи на свадьбе не люблю,люблю своими словами,но. получилось,практически пересказ твоих стихов.....Хотя я их до етого не видела! Спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## lyoka.l

> Я вот этого не поняла. Что это за слово "поводиться"?


Помогите заменить.Водиться с внуками у нас принято, а как сказать по другому???
А  почему от первого лица? Потому что в том и прикол, что клянется, тот, кто смелее.У меня получилось все гладко.Водиться выкрикнула тетя жениха.Пообещала добавить на машину сестра невесты.Ну а совет дать всегда была готова тетушка невесты.

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

[QUOTE=lyoka.l;2807966]

Сашенька и Ванечка
Ваша мы родня
с детишками водиться
конечно буду я!

Можеть быть так?

----------


## Ильич

Сашенька и Ванечка
Стали мы родня

с детишками во*з*иться
или
Воспитытывать детишек

конечно буду я!

Можеть быть так?

----------


## Ильич

Это интересно!

Свадебная церемония по-американски
Американский свадебный обряд делится на два этапа: обручение и непосредственно свадьба.

В США существуют два вида свадебных церемоний: гражданская и религиозная.
Обязательной для любой из церемоний является репетиция свадьбы, чтобы все основные действующие лица знали, где положено стоять, как ходить под музыку, когда поздравлять молодоженов и т.д. Репетиция проходит обычно за несколько дней до торжества или накануне свадьбы.

Гражданская церемония
Гражданская церемония обычно происходит за одну-две недели до совершения религиозной и является обязательной.
Гражданская церемония предельно проста: молодожены должны прийти в бюро государственной регистрации брака, имея при себе свидетельство о рождении или паспорт, медицинскую справку каждого и свидетельство о разводе, если кто-либо из молодоженов вступает в повторный брак.
Все это отдается гражданскому регистратору. После чего в течение часа пару приглашает гражданский регистратор, который проводит официальную церемонию и объявляет их мужем и женой.
Брачное свидетельство молодожены получают по почте.

Религиозная церемония
На религиозную церемонию заранее рассылаются официальные приглашения.
Обычно эту церемонию проводит священнослужитель в церкви.
Свадьба начинается в церкви, куда невеста входит под руку с отцом (если его нет — с братом или дядей). Когда невеста входит в церковь, все встают. Впереди невесты идут двое детей: девочка и мальчик. Девочка, так называемая « :flower:  girl» — цветочница, должна быть во всем белом и разбрасывать живые цветы, по которым ступает невеста. Мальчик играет не менее ответственную роль: он держит в руках подушечку, на которой лежат обручальные кольца. Неотъемлемой частью свадебной процессии являются также от двух до двадцати женщин (их число разное на разных свадьбах) со стороны невесты и такое же количество мужчин со стороны жениха. Эти женщины одеты в одинаковые платья — обычно розового или голубого цвета, мужчины — в одинаковые костюмы.

У алтаря стоит жених со своим «best men» — шафером, близким другом. Первой по проходу к алтарю идет «maid of honour» (фрейлина), близкая подруга невесты. Нужно быть очень осмотрительной, выбирая ее, потому это человек, на которого невеста может рассчитывать при возникновении любых проблем и осложнений в течение времени от помолвки до свадьбы. Фрейлина одевает и готовит невесту в день свадьбы.

Священник проводит обряд венчания: молодые дают друг другу обещания делить друг с другом все радости и печали до смерти одного из супругов. Так как браки чаще всего смешанные (у будущих супругов могут быть разные вероисповедания), священник может использовать в своей проповеди тексты любых священных книг.

Затем молодожены обмениваются кольцами. По традиции, кольца одевают на левые руки.

Жених и невеста первыми выходят из церкви и уезжают. Им отводится час-два поездить по городу и пофотографироваться. Гости в это время отправляются на коктейль в помещение, где состоится свадебный ужин.

----------


## tatka17

> Гражданская церемония
> Гражданская церемония обычно происходит за одну-две недели до совершения религиозной и является обязательной.
> Гражданская церемония предельно проста: молодожены должны прийти в бюро государственной регистрации брака, имея при себе свидетельство о рождении или паспорт, медицинскую справку каждого и свидетельство о разводе, если кто-либо из молодоженов вступает в повторный брак.


 Это действительно интересно. Я раньше и не догадывалась о том, что так происходит. Спасибо за расширение кругозора

----------


## tatka17

> А мне как резануло то, что мои стихи исковеркали, испоганили... Я их уже не раз на Форуме публиковала... Повторюсь еще раз


 А я поблагодарить Вас хочу. На последней свадьбе использовала Вашу наработку и гостям очень понравилось. Спасибо!

----------


## Elen777

Спасибо за ваши мысли, девчата. 
Я сначала делаю коридор от машины молодых до входа в кафе, где на молодых кидают лепестки цветов. Затем угощаю родниковой воды по русской традиции (чистота отношений, здоровье, любовь...) а потом три ленты; красная как символ любви-это препятствие легко преодолеть если любовь настоящая, жених должен показать как готов жену любить всю жизнь?! Как правило он поднимает невесту на руки, а гости сразу её опускают чтобы легко прошёл и не зацепился( часто - это единственный раз когда жениху приходится попотеть), далее зелёная лента (держат или дети или незамужняя молодёжь) -символ зелёной свадьбы и дружной семьи. Подвожу к детям и эту ленту предлагаю перепрыгнуть(10-15см от земли), золотую ленту держат бабушки с дедушками или самые старшие гости на свадьбе: говорю о золотой свадьбе и мудрости старших от даем поклон (проходят в небольшом поклоне под лентой) А потом жених приглашает всех прибывших гостей к ним за свадебный стол!
Len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## кицюньчик

> Разрешите поделиться новым вариантом всем известной (кому-то надоевшей) шапки, читающей мысли: в зал входит маг и приносит с собой на подносе вопросы, гости выбираю вопросы, отвечабют на них вслух, а потом идет сверка мылей. Вопроы такие:
> Мужские вопросы:
> С каким чувством вы проснулись утром?  ( привет с большого бодуна)
> Что Вам не хватает на сегодняшней свадьбе? ( ой хочу чаю…)
> Расскажите немного о себе?  ( я хороший мальчик, мне пора спать…)
> Что вы думаете о невесте? ( у неё глаза два бриллианта….)
> Чем вы будете заниматься завтра? ( на два дня, на два дня вы забудьте про меня)
> Самое яркое событие этого лета? ( ах эта свадьба…)
> Что вы  скажете о напитках на столе? ( только, только этого мало….)
> ...


А нарезочки можно попросить?

----------


## кицюньчик

В  разделе праздники народов мира весілля просила помочь со словами до сімейного вогнища. Никто не ответил, а сейчас и вообще раздел закрыли. Вот что получилось у меня, кое что переводила, а кое что сама:
Від  наших прадідів залишився нам звичай
в дім наречених приносити вогонь
так ось щоб холод серце не студив
і блиск в очах кохання не тускнів
в новій сімї нам не обхідно
щоб власний свій вогонь горів.
він все сімї благополучча
мир, світло і добро
він самий він найкращий
дарує він завжди тепло
А коли запалять можна сказати такі слова взяті з форума:
Горить ніколи не згаса життя свіча
від матерів прийнявши цей вогонь
не випустіть цю свічечку свою
нехай вона від нині і до віку
родину цю обєднує велику
нехай у ній основою з основ
повага ваша буде і любов
Як на вашу думку, нормально?

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Мэри Эл*,
 Попробуйте и расскажите нам, пожалуйста!!!
А я все-таки не стала делать так, как описывала, а эти следы укладывала дружка перед женихом, да не просто так, а запутала их, что жених (попался еще такой!) перепрыгивал на одной ноге, на двух по следам, в раскорячку. всем очень понравилось...)
*Nadish2*,
кстати, у меня свидетели собирают на детей денежные знаки в ушках, хвостиках и лапках..Подводка такая: Ув. гости, какое животное не испытывает проблем с потомством?(кролики)Отлично! Я приглашаю к нам талисман для наших молодых - настоящих пушистых кроликов....что-то в этом роде. Жалко, еще фоток нет. На последней свадьбе всем тоже очень понравилось!))))

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот видела на одной свадьбе, сама еще не делала, очень хочу попробовать. Как думаете? 
Если вдруг украли туфельку, бутылки со стола или еще что-то, то можно предложить свидетелям такое задание: "Носите женщину на руках" (свидетель переносит свидетельницу со стула на стул 10-ю разными способами). Комментарии ведущего обязательны.  
Проходит весело, наверное стоит попробовать?

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> Вот видела на одной свадьбе, сама еще не делала, очень хочу попробовать. Как думаете? 
> Если вдруг украли туфельку, бутылки со стола или еще что-то, то можно предложить свидетелям такое задание: "Носите женщину на руках" (свидетель переносит свидетельницу со стула на стул 10-ю разными способами). Комментарии ведущего обязательны.  
> Проходит весело, наверное стоит попробовать?


:smile: Только необходимо учитывать вес и телосложение свидетеля и свидетельницы:smile:
А если серьезно, кража чего или кого либо происходит уже за 2-ый или даже 3-м столом. Часто гости уже достаточно подвыпившие.... И еще тоже неоднократно видела этот конкурс и на видео и на мероприятиях, иногда одежда девушки не позволяет проведение этого конкурса...:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Вот видела на одной свадьбе, сама еще не делала, очень хочу попробовать. Как думаете? 
> Если вдруг украли туфельку, бутылки со стола или еще что-то, то можно предложить свидетелям такое задание: "Носите женщину на руках" (свидетель переносит свидетельницу со стула на стул 10-ю разными способами). Комментарии ведущего обязательны. 
> Проходит весело, наверное стоит попробовать?


Не надо это делать. Травмоопасно.-keit дай задание свидетелям станцевать брачные танцы животных Голуби, страусы, котики, кошки, тюлени, слоны, обезьяны.. ей богу весело получится... Вруби музыку и меняй животных.....

----------


## СаньКА83

Спасибки за советы, конечно все придется учесть, и вес и одежду и количество выпитого. Буду подстраиваться под ситуацию.  :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

Еще конкурс, уже из своего. Может, конечно, кто-то тоже делает.
Дамы сердца или Рыцари удачи.
Сначала подводка про давние и далекие времена рыцарских турниров, романтику, про красивую любовь.
Потом прошу выйти всех дам, любого возраста, со словами: сейчас вы испытаете, то, что никогда не испытывали (находится много желающих).
Затем находим двух самых смелых, самых галантных, самых отважных, самых самых рыцарей. Девушки становятся в шеренгу, полу боком, ножка чуть согнута в коленке, выставлена вперед, ручка также приподнята и выставлена вперед.
Два рыцаря становятся по краям шеренги. Один в начале, другой в конце. Им завязываем глаза и кто быстрее и качественнее поцелует каждую девушку в коленочку, в ручку, в щечку, тот получает главный приз - поцелуй всех ДАМ.
Вот думаю понятно. Очень весело проходит.  :Aga:

----------


## nanewich

*СаньКА83*,
 То есть, и тебе захотелось увидеть, какое бельё одето на свидетельнице?

----------


## СаньКА83

> Не надо это делать. Травмоопасно.-keit дай задание свидетелям станцевать брачные танцы животных Голуби, страусы, котики, кошки, тюлени, слоны, обезьяны.. ей богу весело получится... Вруби музыку и меняй животных.....
> __________________


Да, есть у меня такая подборка, вот только никак не осмелюсь использовать
Многие свидетели такие стеснительные, что порой не соглашаются что-либо делать даже по просьбе молодых.
Такое встречала уже и не раз.((((

----------


## Vintik80

СаньКА83! Конечно стоит! И не только, когда украли туфельку! Этот конкурс смешнее смотриться когда есть "Эффект соревноваия"! (Две пары)! Обычно две дружки и два дружбы! Ну а комменты нужны! Особенно когда у соревнующихся заканчиваются "способы" и вы начинаете наводить на мысль (вроде смотрели ли вы эротические фильмы и т.д.)

----------


## СаньКА83

> То есть, и тебе захотелось увидеть, какое бельё одето на свидетельнице?


Не думаю, что мне, как порядочному человеку, тем более девушке, интересно рассматривать нижнее белье свидетельницы. Я ж говорю, все по ситуации!

----------


## СаньКА83

Думаю на свадьбах часто встречается "обряд" прощание с девичьей фамилией. Я его делаю в начале свадьбы, на улице, на листе красного бархата печатается красивыми буквами "старая" фамилия невесты, к этому листу привязываем или прикалываем степлером от 2 до 6,8 шаров (надутые гелием). 
Когда жених с невестой прошли по коридору из гостей, когда прошла встреча с караваем, после разбивания бокалов говорю такие слова:
Когда в семье событие: девчонка нарождается  - 
Ей папина фамилия до срока прикрепляется.
До важного события, до выбора большого…
Когда идти ей под венец за мужа дорогого!
Ему и сердце, и любовь ей предстоит отдать,
Жить под его фамилией и с ним единой стать.
А девичью фамилию вверх к облакам и солнцу, 
Пускай уносит ветер, который так смеётся,
Как девочка весёлая с косицей и портфелем
Легко и беззаботно взлетая на качелях!

невеста произносит фразу:
Лети, лети высоко! Расстаюсь с тобой легко!
Гости аплодируют, а шарики поднимаются вверх!)))))
Невеста называет новую фамилию!

----------


## СаньКА83

> СаньКА83! Конечно стоит! И не только, когда украли туфельку!


Ой, спс, ложка медА!

----------


## nanewich

*СаньКА83*,
 У тебя не везде есть доступ, поэтому почитай кусочек поста Марья, надеюсь она меня не убьёт:biggrin:. Я с ней очень даже согласен.
"один гость своровал невесту и ... потребовал, чтобы свидетель перенес свидетельницу десятью разными способами от стула к стулу... В итоге, уже на третий раз платье свидетельницы задралось, все белье напоказ...Я тут же все прерываю и прямо в микрофон ему заявляю: Ты ВОТ ЭТОГО добивался?? Тебе необходимо было увидеть нижнее белье девушки??? ВОТ ЭТО в твоем понимании - прикольно и весело??? И тут же поварачиваюсь к свидетельнице и так же в микрофон говорю: Солнышко, извини меня пожалуйста! Я настаивала, чтобы он рассказал мне - что он хочет сделать. Я настаивала на другом выкупе! Но этот человек почему-то уверен, что унизить человека, поставить его в неловкое положение - это смешно...И я перед всеми гостями прошу у тебя за это прощения!!!!! 
Может быть после того как я опустила этого парня, гости на меня бы и обиделись, но после этого обращания к свидетельнице ситуация кардинально изменилась и мне зааплодировали просто."

Я бы скакзал, что после этого поста я в очередной раз кое что пересмотрел. Всёт таки это правильный женский взгляд на то что мы проводим.

----------


## СаньКА83

> Я бы скакзал, что после этого поста я в очередной раз кое что пересмотрел. Всёт таки это правильный женский взгляд на то что мы проводим.


Несомненно стоит задуматься!
Вот хочется оригинального выкупа, а не стандартной просьбы гостей "стриптиз от свидетеля и свидетельницы". Честно, порядком поднадоело, да и мне это ОЧЕНЬ не нравится!

----------


## СаньКА83

А после того как невеста простилась с фамилией, жених прощается с холостятской жизнью, которую символизирует простой надутый шар (синего или зеленого цвета). 
Говорю такие слова:
А мужу молодому в супружестве не гоже
Привычки прежние хранить – семья теперь дороже!
Ты был свободен, как орёл, как сокол ясный волен!
Ты под опекой мамы жил и этим был доволен.

Вот день настал, решился ты – повёл невесту под венец
И жизни холостяцкой тут наступил конец!
Так распрощайся  с ней легко – пусть лопнет как пузырь!
Не сожалей, руби с плеча, как русский богатырь!
Жених сжимает в руках шарик, он лопается и овации гостей!

----------


## Тонюсик

Спасибо огромное, сейчас готовлюсь к юбилею и как раз хотела в конце эту песню переделать, но прочитала ваш текст и поняла,что вряд ли сумею лучше!

----------


## Ильич

> Mazaykina,
> ОЙ, Мариш, что-то кажется мне ,что эта тема сильно расти не будет...
> Хотя, дай Бог, чтобы я ошибалась...


Бог дал.Ошиблась!

----------


## СветЛана9

> Насчет Баскова на свадьбе. Есть у него песня "Все цветы тебе одной лишь только я дарю". Вот под нее бы жениху невесту цветами заваливать (очень мне понравилось, как Николай в Юрмале во время исполнения этой песни Федоровой цветы со всего зала собрал). Идея появилась, но без технических подробностей. Может, кто похожую идею уже воплощал?


Может в этот момент использовать лепестки цветов,которыми можно осыпать невесту?-...послышался чей-то возглас из зала...

----------


## СветЛана9

> Про зевнувшего....
> У нас однажды на свадьбе один из друзей жениха так "нарадовался" за молодых на прогулке, что за первым столом - уснул ))))
> Весь первый стол мы проводили застольные игры и когда проходили около него - говорили шёпотом. Все, кто выигрывал - ему призы в карманы , на шею распихивали.
> Парень когда проснулся - ему так приятно было)))))
> а за вторым столом - его друг уснул))))))
> это было что-то


Это явно было сделано намеренно,для того,чтобы тоже призы нахаляву получить:smile:Продуман-пацан! :Ok:

----------


## Нюра

Хочу написать конкурс который провожу на свадьбах, честное слово сама придумала, хотя уже не раз убеждалась что придумать то чего ещё нигде не было сложно, но всё же надеюсь что этот конкурс окажется для вас новым и интересным мне например он очень нравится, итак:
вызываю три пары желающих, гостям сообщаю о готовящемся сюрпризе а пары увожу переодеваться надеваю на них соответствующие костюмы на 1 пару крестьянские из 2 пары делаю рыцаря и его даму сердца а третьи превращаются в "новых русских" а задание для них такое : кавалер должен признаться даме в любви в соответствии с теми образами в которых они оказались а дама соответственно ему ответить, выход каждой пары сопровождается соответствующей образам музкой. Конечно всё зависит от актёрских способностей гостей но получается очень весело! Называю я этот конкурс "Любовь и времена"
Если не затруднит хотелось бы услышать мнения коллег об этом конкурсе!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

У меня заказ 3 в одном: 40-летие, 45-летие и 20-летие совместной жизни. Юбиляры держат сеть магазинов "Мой малыш".Подумала, что будет прикольно сделать поздравление от благодарных покупателей - от малышей города. Я в Инете видела много поздравлений от малышей и с юбилеем, и со свадьбой. Вот кое-что переделала и получила свое (можно так сказать?) поздравление (правда, читается трудновато):
1:  -Доблый вецел дяди, тети!
Сто, сидите водку пьете?
Выпить тозе мы хотим
Только быстло, мы спесым!
2: -Нам пледставиться пола
Мы –голодская детвола
«Спасибо» вам сказать плисли
Букет класивый плинесли!
1:-Благодаля затее васей
Зизнь калапузов стала классе!!!
В магазинах «Мой малыс»
В коляске ты   не усидис!!!
2:  -Бизнес свой вы лазвивайте
Товал по моде покупайте,
Стобы модными плослыть
Будем только их носить!!!
1: -Мы обновки обозаем
С лодаков их вызымаем:
В магазины к вам идем
Вещички лазные белеем!
2: -Кстати,  в васем магазине
Папа мне купил масыну
1: -А мне кофточку клутую
Посмотлите, вот какую!
2: -Хватит хвастать и болтать
Мы з плисли их поздравлять!!!
(откашлялись)
1: -С фолфоловой свадьбой вас, дядя и тетя.
Узе 20 лет, как вы вместе зивете!
Таких двух девцонок смогли налазать
За это хотим вас ласцеловать!
2: -Как музик скажу:  дядя Юла,
У  васей  тети ВО! фигула (показывает пальцев вверх)
И класива, и умна,
И обаятельна она
1:  -Белеги тетю Натасу
Будет зизнь сытней и классе!
Теть Натасе я сказу:
Минусов не нахозу!!! (показывает на юбиляра)
2: -Дядя Юла – палень классный!
И хозяин он плекласный!
Вместе: Вам зелаем зить 100 лет
                Не зная голестей и бед!!!
(дарят игрушечные цветы)
Жду объективной оценки. Готова ко всему!:wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну если тебе трудновато читать, то каак гости прочтут???
ИМХО - ВСЯКИЕ бумажки в руках (и ведущей и гостей) превращают профессиональную работу в художественную самодеятельность. Хотя без планшета не обойтись - списки гостей, викторина... а если еще приплюсовать номер, другой с бумажками  :Vah:  - как пройти в библиотеку получится!  :Oj:  Только без обид!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Ну если тебе трудновато читать, то каак гости прочтут???


Какие могут быть обиды? Начну по порядку.
Ну, во-первых, те, кто будет поздравлять, текст получат заранее (дня за три). Это их желание поздравить необычно, я придумала вот такое поздравление.  Во-вторых,  меня интересовало мнение о самой задумке и содержании.  А в-третьих, очень люблю поговорку: отвергая - предлагай! Хотя по отклику понимаю, что единственное, что можно тут предложить - не проводить это вообще. Правильно я поняла?




> ИМХО - ВСЯКИЕ бумажки в руках (и ведущей, и гостей) превращают профессиональную работу в художественную самодеятельность.


 И, в-четвертых, не понимаю лексическое значение слова "ИМХО". Если не затруднит, объясните, пожжжста!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ИМХО


ИМХО- это *Мое личное мнение.*
Предложить могу: пусть приходят малышы, действительно название к тому располагает. А ты воспитатель детского сада "Мой малыш". Текст придумай и читай сама, а они (малыши) пусть движения выполняют, на прикольной музыке. Типа: 
Детский садик "Мой малыш" пришел на юбилей.
Юбиляры вы для деток, водки не жалейте!
Детки вас порадуют, песенку споют.
А то смотрите, люди добрые - они юбку мне сгрызут!
Ваня ковырял в носу, Петя стал ловить осу.
Маня чешет под коленкой, Света пляшет ледьку-Еньку...... 

Много много движений пропиши, с текстом ознакомь заранее, а в конце пусть споют под плюс что то прикольное (песня - переделка бы сгодилась, если слова ВЫУЧАТ, для этого песня простейшая нужна, легкая, слов минимум и простых!- "А ты меня любишь, ага"... или станцуют...

Честно -мне думать некогда на эту тему, но всегда вместо чтения можно нагрузить гостей песней или танцем! Попробуй придмать! Детская тема - с большими возможностями в плане музыкального материала. Я всегда начинаю задумывать что то с музыки! А потом уже тряпки-действия-слова. :biggrin:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> ИМХО- это *Мое личное мнение.*
> Предложить могу: пусть приходят малышы, действительно название к тому располагает. А ты воспитатель детского сада "Мой малыш". Текст придумай и читай сама, а они (малыши) пусть движения выполняют...


Так соль-то в том, что это поздравление не от  детей из детского сада, мне не нужен детский сад и воспитатель там ни к чему!!! Это гости попросили написать  для них необычное поздравление. Заказ: необычное поздравление в стихах. Я подумала, что будет уместно, если юбиляров поздравят дети, на которых направлена работа их магазинов, на клиентов. Я же описала это перед текстом... :frown: 
Ёжик, спасибо за отклик и свое мнение. :flower:  Я подумаю, как можно это переделать. :wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> будет уместно, если юбиляров поздравят дети, на которых направлена работа их магазинов, на клиентов.


А что эти дети в детский садик не ходят??? Вот они организованно - групой и пришли! :biggrin:

----------


## Порубовы

> значение слова "ИМХО". Если не затруднит, объясните, пожжжста


Имею Мнение - Хрен Оспоришь.
вообще перевод с английского такой: *По Моему Скромному Мнению.*... но первые три буквы женщин сразу отталкивают.....

----------


## Элен

*К.Е.Л.*,
 Моё мнение,что текст прикольный и это поздравление уместно именно в твоём случае.Но,согласна с Инной,бумажек не надо - текст должен быть выучен и малыши пусть кривляются,а не заглядывают в шпаргалки.Только тогда номер получится.Да и ещё,постарайтесь костюмы не нагружать памперсами.:wink:

----------


## Саша Буч

Всем здраствуйте ! Хочу поделиться одним конкурсом. Иголка с ниткой. Обыграть можно как угодно - Желаем узнать организованость молодых, их сплочённость и т.д. Молодым каждому в руку по мику, жениху нитку, а невесте иголку. Прошу полной тишины в зале. Молодой вставляет нитку в иголку. Оба комментируют свои действия в мики. Всё это записывается. Потом в течении свадьбы режется, удлинняется, миксуется. Под закрытие торжества традициооный вопрос - Чем муж и жена станут заниматься в первую брачную ночь ? Ответов полно, но никто не угадал. "А сейчас послушаем, чем на самом деле они займутся." И из динамиков слышим, что-то вроде - "Ну, Дима, давай, вставляй. А ты-то чё, повернись !" И т.п. Были случаи, гости, жених падали со стула от смеха.

----------


## Миро4ка

Здравствуйте! вот несколько игровых моментов, которые я применяю на свадьбах, и они проходят на ура! Детская игра стульчики, только на стульях сидят дяденьки, а вокруг бегают тетеньки. Музыка останавливается и дама уходит без проблем, но как-же не хочет мужик уходить:smile: Сидячий танец: приглашаю народ от 3-до 7 человек, включается очень танцевальная музыка, лезгинка, ламбада и тд., на ваше усмотрение, и заставляю народ танцевать лицом, ушами, носом, губами, лбом.
И записка из роддома, вызываю 3 пары, девушкам раздаются записки, в которых написано, кто у них родился, вес, рост и на кого похож ребенок, включается музыка громко и девушки жестами должна объяснить новоиспеченному папе, кто у них родился, а мужики после должны рассказать все, что поняли. Очень смешные жестикуляции и объяснения получаются у пары, которой досталась двойня.:smile:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Детская игра стульчики, только на стульях сидят дяденьки, а вокруг бегают тетеньки. Музыка останавливается и дама уходит без проблем, но как-же не хочет мужик уходить


Миро4ка, что-то не очень понятно почему дамы уходят? Я знаю конкурс, когда на стульчиках сидят мальчики, девочки (на одну больше, чем мальчиков) идут по кругу под музыку, как только музыка заканчивается, дама садится на коленочки к мужчине. Девушка, не успевшая присесть - выходит и забирает с собой одного мужчину. А как у тебя завершается конкурс - не понятно!
Может что-то новенькое? Расскажи!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> И записка из роддома, вызываю 3 пары, девушкам раздаются записки, в которых написано, кто у них родился, вес, рост и на кого похож ребенок, включается музыка громко и девушки жестами должна объяснить новоиспеченному папе, кто у них родился, а мужики после должны рассказать все, что поняли. Очень смешные жестикуляции и объяснения получаются у пары, которой досталась двойня.:smile:


Эту игру нужно поводить, когда гости артистичные и незамплексованные. Иначе - провал. Всем становится скучно! Я раньше её проводила, сейчас убрала. Только я её проводила после сбора денег на первенца, гости учили молодых общаться через стекло (на будущее), а потом самую сложную карточку я показывала невесте и та объясняла текст. Только неактуально теперь это - разговоры через окно. Теперь есть мобильные телефоны и на свадьбе обязательно  найдется умник, который будет об этом выкрикивать весь конкурс.

----------


## Миро4ка

все правильно, я поэтому и написала, детский конкурс стульчики. Тот же принцип, на одну больше. Просто эта игра очень нравится мужчинам, и когда уходит женщина, естественно, она забирает один стульчик на котором и сидит довольный мэн.:smile:

----------


## Миро4ка

> Эту игру нужно поводить, когда гости артистичные и незамплексованные. Иначе - провал. Всем становится скучно! Я раньше её проводила, сейчас убрала. Только я её проводила после сбора денег на первенца, гости учили молодых общаться через стекло (на будущее), а потом самую сложную карточку я показывала невесте и та объясняла текст. Только неактуально теперь это - разговоры через окно. Теперь есть мобильные телефоны и на свадьбе обязательно  найдется умник, который будет об этом выкрикивать весь конкурс.


За 12 лет еще ни разу эту игру никто не испортил. Просто я такие железные аргументы привожу перед началом, что никто и не вспоминает о телефонах. А провожу я этот конкурс в то время, когда народ уже тепленький и хорошенький, и они так машут руками и жестикулируют, что любой народный артист позавидует:biggrin: Желаю всем только хороших гостей! Немного пьяных и веселых :Ok:

----------


## Миро4ка

Дорогие коллеги! Нужна помощь. Завтра веду юбилей у заядлого автомобилиста-экстремала, очень хотелось театр-экспромт, моментальная пьеса на эту тему, может кто знает чего интересненького. Спасибо. :Oj:

----------


## kaschtan

Вот интересно, а я как раз на завтрашнюю свадьбу эту игру "роддом" и отложила. Чет вспомнила о  ней. Кто будет возникать по поводу моб. телефонов - рот закроем! Надеюсь народ веселый попадется. Свадьба с 13.30 до 24. 00 - народ чемто занимать нужно!

----------


## Порубовы

> Теперь есть мобильные телефоны и на свадьбе обязательно найдется умник, который будет об этом выкрикивать весь конкурс.





> Кто будет возникать по поводу моб. телефонов - рот закроем!


эту игру в последний год частенько проводим. подводка решает все вопросы:
*да, сейчас есть и телефоны и интернет и даже совместные роды и палаты с посещением!!!!!
но давайте представим ситуацию: карантин в роддоме, сел аккумулятор у телефона, а зарядку не взяли.... и вот снова те же условия.* 
вот и всё - никто не возмущается.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

[QUOTE=Порубовы;2814957] подводка решает все вопросы.=QUOTE]
Супер, мне понравилось!

----------


## кицюньчик

Всім доброго вечора. Хочу у вас запитати, чи нормально катять на весіллі аукціони? Я ось думаю чи робити , чи ні. Лоти приблизно такі: ні риба ні мясо(банан) початкова ціна...  Вібромасажер( щітка)...Крем для автозагара(крем для взуття)... Кіт в мішку(пляшка пива)...Фотоапарат "кенон"( дзеркало)...
 В голову не лізуть цікаві слова при врученні, можливо хтось проводив таке, поділитесь?

----------


## Инна Р.

*кицюньчик*,
 У нас принято на русском языке писать - читать ведь умеете? :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> За 12 лет еще ни разу эту игру никто не испортил.


:redface::redface::redface: а саму за 12 лет от этой игры не тошнит??? я то, что два года назад проводила - ненавижу до рвотного рефлекса, а тут 12 лет...и все в родддом...мааамочки....

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*К.Е.Л.*,
 Конкурс старый-зачем в собственных наработках о нем?   А если по существу, то надо задать темп!   Условие-объяснять только жестами и мимикой, музыка довольно громко звучит и даете   30  секунд (хотя на самом деле минуту)А насчет мобильных телфонов...Знаете, я делаю просто такую подводку:"Представьте себе, мобильные не разрешили брать, дабы покой не нарушать, свет отключили-телефон не работает, а стеклопакеты, самые дешевые-не открываются, поэтому вы можете только видеть друг друга,"

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

Тут перебирала свои разработки. Нашла в закромах прошлого года материал к корпоративу на 8 марта.

Поздравление для женщин от рэперов: банданы, широкие майки-футболки, джинсы очень свободные, широкие. 

Мы улиц поэты поздравить вас хочем.
Взрослым пора уже запевать!
Слушайте чиксы, цыпы блатные 
Будем вас рэпом сейчас поздравлять!
Вам нужно за нами срочняк повторять:
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Мы поколение, страны новой дети!
Нет никого круче нас в белом свете!
Чтобы  сегодня лафы пожелать
Будем вас рэпом опять поздравлять!
Вам нужно за нами срочняк повторять:
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Вся ваша жизнь служить нам примером
И «литл мэнам», и пионерам.
Короче должны мы вас уважать!
И будем вас рэпом вновь поздравлять!
Вам нужно за нами срочняк повторять:
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Мы к вам пришли, чтоб у вас научиться,
Как надо есть, чтоб фигуру держать.
Как надо улётно рэп исполнять!
Вам нужно за нами срочняк повторять:
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Мы вам читаем без тени сомнений,
Нам неизвестен конфликт поколений.
Вы можете быть даже круче, чем мы!
Но рэп  мы вместе забацать  должны.
Вам нужно за нами срочняк повторять:
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Мы улиц поэты поздравить вас хочем.
Взрослым пора уже запевать!
А вам за нами срочняк повторять!
Ну-ка, все дружно: Ё!! Нас не унять! (пока все не скажут хором)

Может пригодиться кому-нибудь.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> *К.Е.Л.*,
>  Конкурс старый-зачем в собственных наработках о нем?   А если по существу, то надо задать темп!   Условие-объяснять только жестами и мимикой, музыка довольно громко звучит и даете   30  секунд (хотя на самом деле минуту)А насчет мобильных телфонов...Знаете, я делаю просто такую подводку:"Представьте себе, мобильные не разрешили брать, дабы покой не нарушать, свет отключили-телефон не работает, а стеклопакеты, самые дешевые-не открываются, поэтому вы можете только видеть друг друга,"


 Уважаемая Людмила! Это вовсе не я выставила этот конкурс в этой теме. Так что, Ваш вопрос не по адресу. Я лишь высказала своё мнние о нем, кстати, как и все остальные. Это запрещено? Лично я отказлась от этого конкурса 100 лет назад и пыталась объяснить причину. Я что-то сделала не так? И ещё если можно вопрос ко всем "стареньким": почему такая агрессия к новым форумчанам? Сначала вы подбадриваете, типа, не надо боятся, вас никто не съест. А потом начинается, как в том анекдоте: то не так сидишь, то не так свистишь. Ничего личного!

----------


## кицюньчик

> *кицюньчик*,
>  У нас принято на русском языке писать - читать ведь умеете? :biggrin:


Читать умею, но дело в том , что для меня закрыт раздел празники народов мира, а совет нужен именно на украинском.

----------


## Инна Р.

*кицюньчик*,
 Так вы пишите по русски а материалы просите на украинском языке. :biggrin:
А то я вот в детстве учила украинский ито пол часа пыталась понять, что нужно... так и не поняла - аукцион или лотерея? Вы эти призы будете ПРОДАВАТЬ( именно это делают на аукционах)??? У нас их в бесплатной лотерее раздают на праздниках. После первого - второго хренового:biggrin: подарка (щетка вместо пылесоса или расческа вместо фена) - покупать НЕ будут. Аукцион провалится. А лотерею такую можно - бесплатно все разберут.
К сожалению мой совет на русском, надеюсь Вы поняли, о чем я рассказала. :biggrin:

----------


## кицюньчик

> *кицюньчик*,
>  Так вы пишите по русски а материалы просите на украинском языке. :biggrin:
> А то я вот в детстве учила украинский ито пол часа пыталась понять, что нужно... так и не поняла - аукцион или лотерея? Вы эти призы будете ПРОДАВАТЬ( именно это делают на аукционах)??? У нас их в бесплатной лотерее раздают на праздниках. После первого - второго хренового:biggrin: подарка (щетка вместо пылесоса или расческа вместо фена) - покупать НЕ будут. Аукцион провалится. А лотерею такую можно - бесплатно все разберут.
> К сожалению мой совет на русском, надеюсь Вы поняли, о чем я рассказала. :biggrin:


Я думала делать именно аукцион (продавать)(молодые просили), спасибо за подсказку что провалится, наверное не буду делать. А вот как розыграть лотарею?  Может в начале свадьбы подставить под тарелки билетики и потом сказать, что кто обнаружил под тарелками бумажки (или на стуле метки ) пусть сохранят...потом за тост для молодых вручение подарка...

----------


## Олеч

> И ещё если можно вопрос ко всем "стареньким": почему такая агрессия к новым форумчанам? Сначала вы подбадриваете, типа, не надо боятся, вас никто не съест. А потом начинается, как в том анекдоте: то не так сидишь, то не так свистишь. Ничего личного!


Ну может я и не такая уж и "старенькая", :eek:НО ....не надо просто близко принимать к сердцу! На самом деле , здесь ТАКОЕ количество ДОБРЫХ, ОТЗЫВЧИВЫХ людей....что и не сосчитать. Просто старожилы , хотят вам что то объяснить, пояснить, рассказать....чтобы вы не повторяли ошибки многих новичков.Ведь все мы когда то были новичками....
И опять же....в сообщении не передашь интонацию, голос.....поэтому каждый воспринимает слова по своему. Я уверена , что Люда zum хотела вас чем то обидеть ( мы с ней знакомы лично) она добрейший человек!
От меня совет: не обижайтесь, а прислушивайтесь. И люди потянутся к вам.Удачи вам!
Пы.Сы. И как я люблю говорить " Всё будет хорошо, я узнавала!" :Aga: 
Что так выше нос!!!

----------


## Natali-Abakan

я, конечно понимаю, что это не здесь писать надо, но все-таки, скажите, как у вас проходят похищение невесты и туфельки? Заранее с кем-то договариваетесь или потом есть заготовки, или предоставляете все разрулить самим гостям?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Кицюньчик! Может уйти от привычной лотереи..Пусть молодые или вы сделаете в фотошопе 10 (к примеру) лотерейный билетов красивых..Если вы сделаете,то на них можно еще свои координаты,календарик на будущий год и  номерок конечно...И раздавать эти билеты победителям конкурсов и ближе к финалу разыграть хорошие призы..Все эти веники,мыла и порошки никому не нужны..И зачастую остаются на столах..А хорошие вещи -память,а если еще и наклейки сделать с именами молодых и датой свадьбы..то вообще адресный подарок- отлично..А можно три суперприза разыграть,остальным утешительный

Наташа(Абакан) --В последнее время стараюсь сама определить похитителей и готовлю ряд конкурсов..Молодых предупреждаю,чтобы заранее настроили самых боевых гостей,что все похищения через ведущую.. Ведь главное испытать свидетелей( эти слова говорю молодым при встрече)..Жених делает вид,что ничего не заметил,невеста уходит не волнуясь,что ее засунут в подсобку...И...тут и свидетели,и жених и гости идут "под раздачу" насыщенной культурной программы...То же и с туфелькой...

----------


## кицюньчик

> я, конечно понимаю, что это не здесь писать надо, но все-таки, скажите, как у вас проходят похищение невесты и туфельки? Заранее с кем-то договариваетесь или потом есть заготовки, или предоставляете все разрулить самим гостям?


Похищает кто угодно, но потом конечно обговариваем в сторонке конкурсы на выкуп, пока что соглашаются с моими.

----------


## кицюньчик

MAGISTRA , большое спасибо за идейку. :flower:  Фотошоп со мной дружить не хочет, попробую в фотоимпакте.  А у вас случайно нет шаблонов лотарейных билетиков? Не удобно просить, чесное слово, но пока что-то соображу...

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Я уверена , что Люда zum хотела вас чем то обидеть ( мы с ней знакомы лично) она добрейший человек!
> От меня совет: не обижайтесь, а прислушивайтесь. И люди потянутся к вам.Удачи вам!


Да я и не о Люде вовсе писала, а так мысли вслух! Я уже писала, что  всегда  читаю все, что пишут "старички" и благодарна многим из них, что поменяла взгляд на многие вещи, с которыми мы сталкиваемся в работе. Поверьте, я очень позитивный человек. Я  умею внимательно  выслушивать мнение друглого человека и адекватно реагировать на критику. Но на этом сайте я теряю уверенность в себе. Лишнй раз боишься высунутся - тут же по носу получаешь. Причем, иногда даже не за свои косяки! Да ладно, переживу! Вопрос свой снимаю. Никого не хотела обидеть.:wink:

----------


## Олеч

> Поверьте, я очень позитивный человек. Я  умею внимательно  выслушивать мнение друглого человека и адекватно реагировать на критику. Но на этом сайте я теряю уверенность в себе. Лишнй раз боишься высунутся - тут же по носу получаешь. Причем, иногда даже не за свои косяки! Да ладно, переживу! Вопрос свой снимаю. Никого не хотела обидеть.:wink:


И ещё советы: 1.напиши своё имя в подписи, так будет проще общаться. :Aga: 
                     2. зайди в темку "Кто мы?"
                     3 . и хорошая темка "Под крылышком у Курочки" (вроде так называется.
                     4. и ко мне можно на ты)

      И не надо терять уверенность!!! :Aga: :wink: Все мы люди, все мы человеки.Каждый со свои характером и нравом.Что так , только вперёд!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Пы.Сы. Ой , нафлудила....модераторы не ругайтесь, я больше не буду:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

> Я умею внимательно выслушивать мнение друглого человека и адекватно реагировать на критику. Но на этом сайте я теряю уверенность в себе. Лишнй раз боишься высунутся - тут же по носу получаешь. Причем, иногда даже не за свои косяки! Да ладно, переживу! Вопрос свой снимаю. Никого не хотела обидеть


Расслабся! Нос крепче будет! 
Дам совет.
Хочешь большой и чистой любви форумчан?
А кто ж не хочет?
Размести свое прекрасное личико в аватаре, подпиши свое имя. Общаться с сущностью с абривеатурой *К.Е.Л.*  как то стремно.. Кто там она, он, они ( и такое бывает)? И сразу все станет проще...

----------


## Ильич

> я, конечно понимаю, что это не здесь писать надо, но все-таки, скажите, как у вас проходят похищение невесты и туфельки? Заранее с кем-то договариваетесь или потом есть заготовки, или предоставляете все разрулить самим гостям?


У меня воруют гости прошу что б в конце первой танцевалки, хотя в сущности не важно. Дальше разруливаю по ситуации Предлагаю на выкуп готовые свои конкурсы Ария жениха,  Танцевальный выкуп, рок группа, сказка и пр.... Отвергаю яйца по штанам, облизывание дружки, стриптизы всевозможные ...
Со взрослыми по взрослому.
С детьми немного по другому

----------


## Ильич

> Я думала делать именно аукцион (продавать)(молодые просили), спасибо за подсказку что провалится, наверное не буду делать. А вот как розыграть лотарею? Может в начале свадьбы подставить под тарелки билетики и потом сказать, что кто обнаружил под тарелками бумажки (или на стуле метки ) пусть сохранят...потом за тост для молодых вручение подарка...


Да лучше перед лотереей раздать билетики а потом играть. много времени не займет.. но на свадьбе лотерея? Эт как правило на новогодних корпоративах.. время потянуть...

----------


## Ильич

> Сообщение от Миро4ка  
> И записка из роддома, вызываю 3 пары, девушкам раздаются записки, в которых написано, кто у них родился, вес, рост и на кого похож ребенок, включается музыка громко и девушки жестами должна объяснить новоиспеченному папе, кто у них родился, а мужики после должны рассказать все, что поняли. Очень смешные жестикуляции и объяснения получаются у пары, которой досталась двойня






> а саму за 12 лет от этой игры не тошнит??? я то, что два года назад проводила - ненавижу до рвотного рефлекса, а тут 12 лет...и все в родддом...мааамочки....


Ты не поверишь, мне понравилось.... Сама идея...Я ни разу ее не делал и только сейчас про нее услышал... Забавно. Где то бодыль, кого то тошнит, а где то новьё!
Эт как Камыш В Самаре - отстой. А везде рвет залы.
Вам бы матушка отдохнуть.... :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Я что-то сделала не так? И ещё если можно вопрос ко всем "стареньким": почему такая агрессия к новым форумчанам? Сначала вы подбадриваете, типа, не надо боятся, вас никто не съест. А потом начинается, как в том анекдоте: то не так сидишь, то не так свистишь. Ничего личного!


И еще это не агрессия к новеньким это как бы реакция на старенькое (для каждого свое)
Если ты в восторженых тонах написала как класно катать яйца по штанам, как это весело и современо...:biggrin:
Вот тогда бы было все от едкого сарказма до личных оскорблений..
А все что было выше .. это эмоциональное общение, не более того. К тебе ничего личного. :flower:

----------


## shoymama

> За 12 лет еще ни разу эту игру никто не испортил


И не надоело? :biggrin: Я больше года не могу одну игру проводить. Самой надоедает...
Не обижайся, я просто уточняю. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

*кицюньчик*,
Наташа, посмотри Личку (свои личные сообщения). Я послала немножко.

----------


## кицюньчик

> *кицюньчик*,
> Наташа, посмотри Личку (свои личные сообщения). Я послала немножко.


 Ой , я как увидела ответ, мной аж передернуло.Может не дошло, ничего нету.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Расслабся! Нос крепче будет! 
> Дам совет.
> Хочешь большой и чистой любви форумчан?
> А кто ж не хочет?
> Размести свое прекрасное личико в аватаре, подпиши свое имя. Общаться с сущностью с абривеатурой *К.Е.Л.*  как то стремно.. Кто там она, он, они ( и такое бывает)? И сразу все станет проще...


Слово аксакала - для меня закон! Себя выставила на обозрение. Следую советам "старичков" :smile:Правда, трудновате это пока мне дается, учусь управлять всякими кнопочками.:eek: А любви очень хоцца! :Oj: 
------------------------------

И если можно, пару слов  по поводу воровства. Мне кажется самое главное договорится с невестой, чтоб не поддавалась уговорам "воров". А то некоторые невесты уходят со всеми, кому в голову взбредёт воровать. Сами стырят и не знают, чо дальше делать. И ещё , люблю, чтоб невеста была в зале во время выкупа. Негоже королеве праздника прятаться в коморках-кладовках. Так что, обыгрываю все так, что невеста вроде и в зале, но доступа к ней нет.
-----------------------------
Ильич, просмотрела видео выкупов - супер! Девочка - преллесть!!! Я так хохотался!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Колос Алла

Всем привет!!!
С К.Е.Л  познакомилась на простороах интернета....
...Леночка-чудесный,добрый и отзывчивый человек!!
В этом году она с детками были проездом у нас в Киеве!
Конечно нам времени не хватило!!!Экскурсии.и тд и тп...наболтаться не могли!!!
..обидеть кого-то она точно не хотела!!!

----------


## Orleana

> Всем привет!!!
> С К.Е.Л  познакомилась на простороах интернета....
> ...Леночка-чудесный,добрый и отзывчивый человек!!
> В этом году она с детками были проездом у нас в Киеве!
> Конечно нам времени не хватило!!!Экскурсии.и тд и тп...наболтаться не могли!!!
> ..обидеть кого-то она точно не хотела!!!


Я думаю все здесь присутствующие на форуме как «старички», так и «новички», обидеть никого не хотят, для этого есть другие форумы и темы.  
ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!!!! :smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Ленчик, здорово! :Ok:  У тебя есть имя и лицо.:biggrin:



> Мне кажется самое главное договорится с невестой, чтоб не поддавалась уговорам "воров".


Где то тут на форуме кто-то( не помню кто), рассказывал, что у тамады украли невесту, посадили в машину и увезли, попали в аварию и невеста на смерть. Рассказываю этот случай на встрече с молодыми. И проблем с невестой на свадьбе у меня нет, только с разрешения, если ее куда то волокут, то я всегда успеваю договориться с похитителями, чтоб невеста была в зале во время выкупа. А там уж что придумаем.  :Aga:

----------


## Порубовы

да,ещё ужасный случай, когда невесту подняли на руки, побежали с ней через зал к выходу, а свидетель преградил дорогу. воры уворачиваясь, уронили невесту на стол, и её всю в порезах увезли в больницу..... 
тоже помогает 100%

----------


## Олеч

> Где то тут на форуме кто-то( не помню кто), рассказывал, что у тамады украли невесту, посадили в машину и увезли, попали в аварию и невеста на смерть. Рассказываю этот случай на встрече с молодыми. И проблем с невестой на свадьбе у меня нет, только с разрешения, если ее куда то волокут, то я всегда успеваю договориться с похитителями, чтоб невеста была в зале во время выкупа. А там уж что придумаем.






> да,ещё ужасный случай, когда невесту подняли на руки, побежали с ней через зал к выходу, а свидетель преградил дорогу. воры уворачиваясь, уронили невесту на стол, и её всю в порезах увезли в больницу..... 
> тоже помогает 100%


страсти то какие брррр...:eek::redface:

----------


## Анна_ Чумова

У меня в программе кража невесты  заранее обговорена и запланирована с её подругами. А все после моей собственной свадьбы - 7 лет назад:rolleyes:
Меня брат мужа украсть решил, да ещё и против моей воли. Я брыкалась, отбивалась, а он меня на спинку, да в коридорчик. А там друзья перекур устроили. В общем пока меня (уже не  сопротивляющуюся тащили) мне кто-то фату поджег:mad:. Заметили почему-то не сразу:wink:И к концу коридорчика я уже вспыхнула!!!! Все закончилось хорошо - фату сняли, но настроение подпортили!  :Tu: Всегда на всрече это рассказываю и невеста уже сама от гостей требует красть только через ведущую!!!! :Vah:

----------


## shoymama

*кицюньчик*,
Значит, не там смотришь. Вверху страницы - твои личные сообщения. 
Там будет сообщение от меня

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Ленчик, здорово! У тебя есть имя и лицо.:biggrin:
> 
> Где то тут насогласовыцвая со мной. форуме кто-то( не помню кто), рассказывал, что у тамады украли невесту, посадили в машину и увезли, попали в аварию и невеста на смерть. Рассказываю этот случай на встрече с молодыми. И проблем с невестой на свадьбе у меня нет, только с разрешения, если ее куда то волокут, то я всегда успеваю договориться с похитителями, чтоб невеста была в зале во время выкупа. А там уж что придумаем.


Ужас! Бедные родители!!! Какое горе...
У меня тоже была свадьба, когда друзья невесты усадили её в машинуи требовали, чтоб все гости спустились вниз (ресторан на втором этаже) выкупать. Для убедительности стреляли из пистолета.  А потом увезли. Слава Богу, все обошлось. Поэтому предпочитаю на встрече договариваться с молодыми, что все кражи проводить согласовывая со мной.

----------


## Мармар

> Я сначала делаю коридор от машины молодых до входа в кафе, где на молодых кидают лепестки цветов.... Затем угощаю родниковой воды по русской традиции (чистота отношений, здоровье, любовь...) а потом три ленты; красная как символ любви-это препятствие легко преодолеть если любовь настоящая, жених должен показать как готов жену любить всю жизнь?! Как правило он поднимает невесту на руки, а гости сразу её опускают чтобы легко прошёл и не зацепился( часто - это единственный раз когда жениху приходится попотеть), далее зелёная лента (держат или дети или незамужняя молодёжь) -символ зелёной свадьбы и дружной семьи. Подвожу к детям и эту ленту предлагаю перепрыгнуть(10-15см от земли), золотую ленту держат бабушки с дедушками или самые старшие гости на свадьбе: говорю о золотой свадьбе и мудрости старших от даем поклон (проходят в небольшом поклоне под лентой) А потом жених приглашает всех прибывших гостей к ним за свадебный стол!
> Len162008@rambler.ru



 Можно встречу сделать еще и так. Перед входом в ресторан положить 3 дорожки (можно использовать обои, одну разрисовать цветами, другую рыбками, третью шарами, или просто красную, синюю, желтую). На обратной стороне написать на одной -  Вера, другой - Надежда, третьей - любовь. Предложить Ж  выбрать дорогу.

Идите  по жизни дружно, 
Терпенье вам, конечно, нужно. 
Но если любишь всей душой, 
То вместе будет хорошо!

----------


## Люба Беликова

> да,ещё ужасный случай, когда невесту подняли на руки, побежали с ней через зал к выходу, а свидетель преградил дорогу. воры уворачиваясь, уронили невесту на стол, и её всю в порезах увезли в больницу.....
> тоже помогает 100%


Все так на полном серьёзе обсуждают... а я что-то развеселилась.... Порубовы, я так поняла, вы "поддержали" тему. Разве это не шутка?

----------


## Порубовы

нам рассказывали эту историю, как реально произошедшую в Днепре.

----------


## кукушка лесная

> У меня в программе кража невесты  заранее обговорена и запланирована с её подругами. А все после моей собственной свадьбы - 7 лет назад:rolleyes:
> Меня брат мужа украсть решил, да ещё и против моей воли. Я брыкалась, отбивалась, а он меня на спинку, да в коридорчик. А там друзья перекур устроили. В общем пока меня (уже не  сопротивляющуюся тащили) мне кто-то фату поджег:mad:. Заметили почему-то не сразу:wink:И к концу коридорчика я уже вспыхнула!!!! Все закончилось хорошо - фату сняли, но настроение подпортили! Всегда на всрече это рассказываю и невеста уже сама от гостей требует красть только через ведущую!!!!


Приветствую форумчане!!1 Ох и долго же я пропадала:))
Каюсь! Ноя очень соскучилась и в напчале лета обещала скинуть новый сценарий по которому провела не одну свадьбую
По сценарию кража невесты происходит в середине вечера и перед женихом появляются ряженные- лже невеста Баба-Яга, подружки Ежки хохотушки, и сама основная дама со своей доп программой -сказка про хохлов и хохлушек(только сказки у меня нет, это ее блок), и лишь по завершению выхода каждого начинается поиск невесты закрытыми глазами и происходит кульминационный момент истины для влюбленных, хлопаются пневмохлопушки с конфети, звучит музыка и жених целует невесту под бурные аплодисменты все переходят к цветному букету невесты,обвязанному лентами и к подвязке. 

 :Aga: 



Звучат фонфары

Вед: Дамы и господа! Встречаем ! По звездной дорожке пред вами дружки и подружки! (звучит музыка для выхода трех пар)
(под веселую музыкальную композицию,  по команде ведущего под бурные аплодисменты встречают гостей-дружек и подружек в парах, последними выходят только новобрачные)

Выход жениха с невестой под фонфары торжественные 
Вед: А теперь, встречаем, всеми любимые, дорогие, главные герои вечера, новобрачные ______________________________-! (идут до красной ленты)
Вед: 
-Это что за преграда такая?
- Граница, да не простая:
впереди жизнь семейная,
позади - холостая.
Пропуск есть у вас, друзья,
В дом по имени Семья?

Молодые (покажут нам кольца)


Вед:  Дорогие новобрачные! Красная ,парадная  лента ознаменует ,сегодня, ваше торжественное вступление в семейную жизнь! Мы предоставляем вам возможность разрезать  ее, завязать  узел _________ покрепче , а _______ бант завязать  поажурнее. Дабы брак ваш был крепким и жизнь прекрасная!
(разрезают и завязывают)
Встречают хлебом и солью родители. 
Слово предоставляется матери жениха

___________________________________!(поздравления)
Вед: Ну о том ,кому в семействе быть шей, а кому главою, мы узнаем, 
коль угостим их нашим караваем! (аплодисменты)



Вед: Под ваши бурные аплодисменты мы приглашаем наших новобрачных за столы дубовые, за скатерти бранные, за застолье веселое звонкое, на пиршество званое! Располагайтесь, дорогие гости, поудобнее, ведь свадьба - дело недолгое и очень уж веселое! Выбирайте соседа повеселей, с кем поговорить можно будет, да соседку посимпатичнее, за которой можно будет поухаживать. Мужчины - к закуске поближе, а женщины - к выпивке. В обязанности каждого входит: наливать, подливать, соседей всех не обделять и себя не забывать. 

Вед: К вашему искушению сегодня представлены лучшие блюда европейской кухни от шеф повара ресторана «Россия», вашими главными помощниками будут сегодня гостеприимные официанты и бармены. Весь вечер для вас будет работать бар с волшебными аперитивами!

Ублажать ваши взоры и слух будут сегодня 
 ведущая Татьяна и ________________________________ !

Вед: Не хотелось бы показаться нескромной, но я вновь привлекаю все ваше драгоценное внимание  дорогие гости на себя ! Глядя на_____________________, у меня появилось желание рассказать вам ,гости, маленькую притчу про счастье!
(От ведущего притча про счастье и беззаботных новобрачных)

Тост
Вед:Всех прошу поднять бокалы,
Поздравить стоя молодых,
Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы
И новой жизни для двоих!
И с завтрашнего дня пусть будет сладко им на веки,
 ну а сегодня сей же час провозглашаем дерзко горько мы!

Первый тост! И подарок песня за новобрачных. «Для Тебя»

Застольный конкурс для гостей (на каждый цвет опред.мелодия)
Вед:А сейчас цветной конкурс. Уважаемые гости, взгляните в одежде какого цвета вы пришли на свадебное торжество. Обратите внимание на одежду соседа.
(Бразильское самбо для красного цвета)
Кто пришел в одежде красного цвета? Это люди радостные, красивые, независимые, ценят полноту жизни. Всегда готовы к любви, в смысле, к большому чувству. Предпочитают отпуск и каникулы проводить на юге. Давайте выпьем за красный.




(вальс)
Кто в одежде белого цвета? Часто наивные, честные люди, с незапятнанной репутацией, добрые и порядочные. Предпочитают отдыхать среди снежных равнин и белых медведей. Обратите внимание, даже если вы пили за красный, но у Вас есть и белый в одежде, Вам придется выпить еще раз.
(пасадобль)
Черный цвет одежды говорит о том, что перед нами талантливые люди, которые способны околдовать абсолютно всех. Любят черную икру и черный кофе. Сексуально привлекательны, плодовиты во всем! Отдыхать любят на даче у любовников.
(фламинко)
Одежда синего  и зеленого цвета гарантирует у их обладателей благородное происхождение, романтичность. Это верные, славные люди, переживают буквально за всё и за всех. Отдыхать любят везде, лишь бы лететь самолет. Это люди, обуреваемые надеждой и мечтой. Всегда свежи и привлекательны. 
(джайф)
Кто пришел в одежде желтого цвета? Это люди приятные, теплые, романтичные, но... коварные. Из украшений предпочитают золото. Стремятся занять место в высшем сословии. Отдыхать любят на "Золотых песках", слушать любят "Золотое кольцо", любят ,чтобы их называли "Золотце".

Вед: Приятно познакомиться! А мы продолжим! Кто бы мог особо отличиться и ответить первым на мой вопрос! (реакция зала). Какая же у нас сегодня свадьба? (варианты из зала, правильный ответ зеленая свадьба)
Вед: Переход к тосту за зеленую свадьбу! (тост говорит отличившийся гость)


Конкурс
Вручение роз от разных поколений под разн муз.стили (3 треков)



Обращение к родителям и вручение подарков их детям.
Обращение  к родителям невесты: (звучит фон)

 Уважаемая_____________________________!
За долгие Ирина, стала такой для вас неистерпимо родной,
Сейчас вы ее отдадите ЕМУ!
Тому, кто единственным стал и любимым
И тоже ,конечно же , незаменимым,
Тому, кто подарит ей страсти и ласку,
И жизнь превратит в бесконечную  сказку!

Обращение к родителям жениха. (звучит след. фон)
__________________________
Улыбаетесь, а в глазах тревога
И, наверное, грустно немного.
Ведь вы доверяете, самое дорогое,
Самое выстраданное и родное,
Лишь ТОЙ, кто так Ему нужна,
Кто для него теперь жена.
Кто будет вечно рядом с НИМ.
……………………………
(Подытоживаем тостом за родительские пожелания)
Вед: Гости ,поддержите и за родителей бокалы приподнимите! Выпивая за родителей новобрачных ,не забудьте вспомнить своих!
Подарок родителям песня. «Помолимся за родителей» гр. «Вечерние Чебоксары»

Конкурс с поцелуями  и переход к ползункам.
Вед: Дамы и господа ,гости дорогие под влиянием влюбленных все вы тут любвеобильные !Пришло время развлекаться и знакомиться и целоваться!
Вед. проводит конкурс для Лялечки  и Васечки, сначала с шариками на стуле, потом ползунки.
(Чья сторона родственников через весь зал пронесет поцелуй в щечку до адресата жениха или невесты ,быстрее, тот и родиться. А подтверждением послужить испытание для свидетелей в конкурсе с шариками и сбором денег в ползунки.)

Породнение по новому варианту (построение в обручальных кольцах наперегонки из зала)
(звучит песня «Тюри-тюри»)
"Хоровод до кучи" , несколько движений:
- звездочка - правая рука в центр и покружились,
- кренделек - разбились на пары и покружились, сначала в одну, потом в другую сторону.
- фонарики - встали по одному, подняли руки вверх и покружились.

- и еще одна команда - "До кучи" - бегут в зал и приводят по одному чел. Из др династии.
а потом условие поставить что гости должны на танцпол привести пару из противоположного рода, т.е. жених из невестиных гостей ,невеста-гостя со стороны жениха ,в процессе хоровода все и познакомятся ,а музычку пустить народную ,я хочу
Царь
Подводит к первому танцу новобрачных, открывает  королевский свадебный бал.
Выбирает себе вновь образовавшиеся пары из разных родовых династий, раздает реквизит, всего шесть пар и открывает бал для своего главного гостя- принца жениха и его принцессы невесты (звучит подложка с переходом на  вальс и король танцует также с выбранной дамой его сердца-свидетельницей) 

Звучат слова к первому танцу. На момент вступления песни молодых. Со словами песни  появляются молодые. На фоне дымовая завеса и светомузыка играет.

Вед.Татьяна (голос за кадром)
Не привыкайте к счастью никогда!
Напротив , светлым озарясь, гореньем,
Смотрите на любовь свою всегда живым и постоянным удивленьем!

Танец молодых и 
После танца дружбы со свежеиспеченными женихом и невестой происходит ловля букета и подвязки.

( дискотека)


ВТОРАЯ ЧАСТЬ ВЕЧЕРА.
(звучат зазывающие к столу фонфары)

Появляется ведущий  и приглашает всех за стол, на продолжение свадебного застолья. Проводит подводку к  тосту за любовь человеческую-людскую.

Конкурс про тигра и льва и рассказывает про четыре вида любви, с кем, с чем,не чем,зачем? И выпивают за молодых и счастливых!
Вед: Дорогие друзья, мы продолжаем королевский свадебный вечер! Правда наш король уединился с дамой сердца, но я вас уверяю каждого на балу ожидает сюрприз, а особенно жениха он коснется в первую очередь!
Поздравления от крестных и бабушек с дедушками ,
•	

•	



Вед: Вечер сюрпризов продолжается и в век модернизации и рыночной экономики торг начинается! Гости начинают зарабатывать свадебную валюту.
Конкурс- отгадайка, отрывки из кинофильмов.
Вед: тост за гармонию в семье. И песня в подарок 
(невесту ранее предупрежденную просят пройти в закулисье,)

 Мы в свадебный вечер должны пировать,
Прошу вас бокалы повыше поднять
За тайну, чтоб стала светла как стекло
За сердце , чтоб сердце в другом расцвело.
Мой друг, за тебя , за подругу твою,
За вашу совсем молодую семью!
За это мгновение, за радостный час,
Давайте бокалы поднимем сейчас!


(Звучит трек «Пираты Карибского моря» выбегают двое и требуют:)
Выход пиратов с требованием , с депешей!
Первое требование сундук золота
Звучат фонфары и появляется Баба-Яга.
(в ответ пираты выносят покрытую покрывалом лже невесту в фате-баба-ег), а настоящая невеста размещается под охраной пиратов на виду, но лучше сбоку на сцене же)

Блок бабки и конкурс для парней.(ковбои наездники, выбирает себе она свидетеля)
Фон бябуски-Ягуськи
Б.Я.- Приветствую вас , мои сладенькие,
Мои вкусненькие девочки вертелочки,
Тьфу ты обшиблась! Красотки молоденькие!

Мальчишки кочерыжки!
Ой ты! Опять не туды!
                      Ясные соколики!
Чаво  не признал  меня? Да-Да-Да!(обращается к жениху)
Это Я! Твоя любимая ,незамужняя уже невестюлечка, деревенская красатулечка!

(обращение в зал к свидетелю тоже можно)
-Ты чаво разинул рот? Как зевака у ворот? И краснеешь так многозначительно?!!
 Аль не тот на мне кокошник,(показывает на фату)
Аль наряд на мне не тот?
- Я же невестюлечка, беззубая и модерновая! Ой какая клеевая!

 (реакция зала) 
-Чаво? Голос мой не нравится?
Все и колит и болит от любви к тебе 
,и в груди темперамент  огнем палит ! 
Слушай дорогой!
Я давно подозревала у себя инцефалит!(шепчет на ушко в микрофон)
(оглядывается в зале)
-Ха-ха-ха… Такой большой ,а в Сказки веришь!
Что в самом деле настоящую невесту  ХОЧЕШЬ…увидеть? (обращается к жениху)
Вот поцалуешь меня в щечку ,пять евро дам,доллар
 нынче не в цене.По котировкам рухнул! А рублю 
с советского союза не верю!!!Вот коньяк уважаю!(достает серебр.рюмку большую или кружку железную )А у пиратов вторым требование Ром значился!

-Да и вообще! Я выгляжу не плохо, но не часто!(глядится в отражение в рюмке)
- Даже вот в браке настоящем третьем. А муж в последнем!
-Неужто без жениха меня оставите!?
-А может попробовать кого-то, а ?(просит жениха откупиться и пригласить 5 желающих парней и проводит конкурс с шарами и девушками)
-Слышь, касатик, не больно то ты мне нужен, жениха то подобрать позволь, пригласи своим голосом богатырским пятерых и ясного, правого -свидетеля не позабудь!  

Конкурс с ковбойскими забегами набегами  на шарах.

Бокс для лидеров

( На финише парни целуют своих возлюбленных в щечку, фоном поцелуйчик…)Яга соревнуетя со свидетелем)
-Тьфу !А какой шланявый!(вытирает губы)прыгает на руки и убегает за труппой другой.

Пираты озвучивают третье требование: море зрелищ. Начинается дефиле переодетых лже невест . Финишируют три матрешки-Бабки ежки под  песню частушек из фильма с выходом и танцуют под Ингрид .Фон в гостях у сказки и выходит гостья невеста из Хохляндии со сказкой.
Блок на 25 мин. Трындычиха
Вед: Приглашает жениха сделать свой окончательный выбор. В завершении дефиле ,все выстраиваются в ряд и настоящая невеста также. Звучит песня Басков и Маврина и жених делает свой выбор, подходит к невесте, танцует и целует ее. Гости над ними хлопают бумфети

Ведущий приглашает всех на танец дружбы молодых и озарных -Танцы стенка на стенку 
Парни против девушек, переодетые персонажи, кто в платьях остаются с девчатами, а остальные танцуют с парнями. Движения показывают новые жених и невеста.
Блок завершается дискотекой.

Третье застолье 21.15.-21.30(звучат фонфары на вынос торта и ведущие приглашают гостей к столу) 
Аукцион. Продаем первые 7 кусков, отличившимся гостям скидки на 6 и 7 куски.
Обряд с огнем.

(матери новобрачных зажигают свои свечи и от их свечи дети зажигают свои и размещают их в символичном домике, звучит музыка Кенни Джи «Момент»)

Вед:Вам молодым вручается очаг, пусть он горит, как свет в окне, как сердце в человеке…..
Слова благодарения от молодых супругов!


Третья дискотека ,звучит клубный и современный формат.
Финальная песня
Вед .девушка (песня «Я буду помнить» Дима Билан)
Не привыкайте никогда к любви,
Не позволяйте ,даже если вы устали,
Чтоб замолчали ваши соловьи
И чтоб цветы прекрасные увяли…
И главное:
Не верьте никогда, что будто все проходит и уходит…



Да! Зведы меркнут!
Но одна звезда по имени ЛЮБОВЬ
Всегда, всегда обязана гореть на небосводе !

----------


## Natali-Abakan

Договориться на счет похищения невесты и туфельки можно, если свадьба малочисленная. А вот , если 150-200 чел., думаю, немного проблематичнее.
На недавней свадьбе в 150 чел, хакасов украли туфельку. Женщины с одной стороны жениха кричат, что успели своровать, а со стороны невесты вцепились в туфлю и орут, что не успели. Думаю, ну все, драка обеспечена. Попыталась вывести их на разговор........ Куда-там. В итоге туфлю мне отдали( порваную) :Jopa: , потом с нее свидетель пил. Жених психует, что все не по-правилам, я сама в шоке. Но, слава богу, прошло без драк и происшествий. Поэтому я и спрашиваю, как на многочисленных свадьбах, реально сделать все цевильно, у кого-нибудь это получалось?

----------


## shoymama

> Все так на полном серьёзе обсуждают... а я что-то развеселилась...


 Не знаю, что тут веселого. У меня украли невесту, которая не хотела вороваться. Схватил похититель на руки, как-то понес неловко, перед барной стойкой - узкий проход к дверям. И чтобы пройти и не застрять с юбкой невесты, он приподнял ее повыше. Очень резко. Результат - очень сильно ушиб девочке ногу (нога снизу - об барную стойку ударилась, там же она как подоконничек такой, слегка нависает). Вся лодыжка распухшая, невеста плачет от боли и не может даже остановиться - реально очень больно!!! Глаза красные, нос - тоже, макияжу пипец, настроению - пипец, сгиб ноги - как у слона. Я этот случай рассказываю всегда. Это было у меня четыре года назад. Кафе "Солнышко". Девочку жалко до сих пор. Хорошо хоть после первого танца, т.к. она больше и не вставала (не могла на ногу встать просто). :mad:

----------


## Миро4ка

> :redface::redface::redface: а саму за 12 лет от этой игры не тошнит??? я то, что два года назад проводила - ненавижу до рвотного рефлекса, а тут 12 лет...и все в родддом...мааамочки....


33 года смотрюсь каждый день в зеркало! Ни разу не стошнило.:biggrin:
А игру на протяжении 12, но я ведь не сказала, что на каждой свадьбе:wink:

----------


## Super Light

> Не знаю, что тут веселого. У меня украли невесту, которая не хотела вороваться. Схватил похититель на руки, как-то понес неловко, перед барной стойкой - узкий проход к дверям. И чтобы пройти и не застрять с юбкой невесты, он приподнял ее повыше. Очень резко. Результат - очень сильно ушиб девочке ногу (нога снизу - об барную стойку ударилась, там же она как подоконничек такой, слегка нависает). Вся лодыжка распухшая, невеста плачет от боли и не может даже остановиться - реально очень больно!!! Глаза красные, нос - тоже, макияжу пипец, настроению - пипец, сгиб ноги - как у слона. Я этот случай рассказываю всегда. Это было у меня четыре года назад. Кафе "Солнышко". Девочку жалко до сих пор. Хорошо хоть после первого танца, т.к. она больше и не вставала (не могла на ногу встать просто).


У меня тоже был случай, хотя я всегда предупреждаю и гостей и жениха со свидетелями, лучше спокойно отдать!!! В общем начали воровать невесту двое парней и тут к ним подбегают две тетушки в теле и начинают тянуть невесту в другую стону, в общем тупо ее разрывали на пополам, я кричу оставьте, что вы делаете))) даже пришлось растягивать... итог у невесты сломано 2 ребра))) Я тоже привожу этот пример, чтобы аккуратнее были))) но "зеленый змей" и мозг человека - это непредсказуемый результат химической реакции!!!:confused:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Договориться на счет похищения невесты и туфельки можно, если свадьба малочисленная. А вот , если 150-200 чел., думаю, немного проблематичнее.
> На недавней свадьбе в 150 чел, хакасов украли туфельку. Женщины с одной стороны жениха кричат, что успели своровать, а со стороны невесты вцепились в туфлю и орут, что не успели. Думаю, ну все, драка обеспечена. Попыталась вывести их на разговор........ Куда-там. В итоге туфлю мне отдали( порваную), потом с нее свидетель пил. Жених психует, что все не по-правилам, я сама в шоке. Но, слава богу, прошло без драк и происшествий. Поэтому я и спрашиваю, как на многочисленных свадьбах, реально сделать все цевильно, у кого-нибудь это получалось?


А невеста, что ли, невменяемая была? Зачем туфель отдала? Поэтому и говорю, что нужно договариваться с *невестой*!!! Я прямо говорю: хочешь в  порванном наряде сидет где-нить в кладовке около часа (пока заметят, пока поторгуются, пока выкупят)?   Нет? Тогда не позволяй никому тебя воровать *без моей команды*!!! И тогда все-равно сколько человек на свадьбе. У меня это прошло и на свадьбе в 20 человек, и в 250 одинаково!!! А чтоб выполнить пожелание воров, чтоб жених (или, ещё хуже,  свидетель- бедный мальчик - пить из туфельки посторонней тебе женщины:frown:) выпил из туфли невесты, я купила хрустальные туфли: жидкости туда помещается  всего 50гр. Пусть пьют: и традицию выдержали и не противно на это смотреть!

----------


## Dimona

Для улыбочки!
Идея была невесты, уж очень ей хотелось племяшкам угодить.

 На этих выходных малыня должна была украсть туфлю у невесты (детям от 5 до 7 лет) 4 человечка, залезли под стол и с радостным визгом вылетели из под него с туфлей, но эта туфля была свидетельницы, она от усталости тихонечко под столом разулась.

----------


## Миро4ка

Вот что делаю на детских праздниках:
Скачала в интернете нарезку звуки природы, а вернее животных. Включаю детки слушают, отгадывают, а потом я прошу их показать мне это животное, как оно бегает или ходит, а может и плавает,  и так 6-7 звуков. Очень хорошо проходит. :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Скачала в интернете нарезку звуки природы, а вернее животных


Заинтересовало...
А сможешь выложить?
Плиз.

----------


## Миро4ка

> Заинтересовало...
> А сможешь выложить?
> Плиз.


Как раз сейчас этим занимаюсь:smile:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
ДОМАШНИЕ ЖИВОТНЫЕ http://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index6.shtml
ГОЛОСА И ПЕНИЕ ПТИЦ http://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index4.shtml
МОРСКИЕ ОБИТАТЕЛИ http://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index7.shtml
ЛЯГУШКИhttp://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index2.shtml
МНОГО РАЗНЫХ http://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index3.shtml
НАСЕКОМЫЕhttp://www.zooclub.ru/voice/index5.shtml

----------


## Anneta_VLZ

Выкуп, проводила раза 3 - и все на ура, плюс один раз делилась сценрием знакомой в Москве.
Выкуп своими корнями  уходит в далекое прошлое. В старину этот обычай воспринимали более серьезно, нежели сейчас - ведь невеста покидала свой родной дом навсегда и очень часто уезжала вместе с мужем в другое селение. Именно поэтому никто не хотел просто так расставаться с невестой. Жених должен был понимать, что не сможет увезти молодую жену в свой дом, не прилагая никаких усилий, либо без какой-либо оплаты.


1.	Должен ли жених содержать семью и оберегать свою будущую жену? Родственники невесты дали мне полномочия проверить возможности жениха. Сможет ли будущий муж обеспечить семью. Мы сейчас проверим. Выносят кочан капусты, досочку и шашку? Шашку он должен купить. Реквизит –капуста, деревянная палка, шашка. Люди – мужчина держащий капусту.
2.	А давайте с Вами выясним что же значит слово выкуп? В африканских племенах когда наступает пора жениться в одну шеренгу выстраиваются женихи, в другую невесты. Женихи прыгают с места вверх, тот кто прыгнет выше всех, получает приоритетное право первым выбрать себе невесту из противоположной шеренги. И только сегодня у нас работает филиал африканского бутика, в котором можно приобрести атрибуты женихов – бусы и набедренные повязки. (можно у тех же 2 девушек, к-е будут стоять в шеренге на против). Реквизит – набедренные повязки, бусы. Люди – 2 девушки.
3.	Сейчас мы перемещаемся на Кавказ. На Кавказе за невесту платили Калым. Калым в основном состоял из мелкого рогатого скота. Какого? Баранов. Вот у нас есть невеста стандартной комплектации (стоит девушка с платком на голове, чтобы не было видно лица, у нее в руках таблички, которые она меняет вслед за моими словами). Опции - она готовит, стирает, убирает. Стоит 10 баранов. Брать будем? Дальше у нас невеста улучшенной комплектации. Опции. Готовит, стирает, убирает, симпатичная. Стоит 20 баранов. Берем? Есть еще невеста комплектации полулюкс: Готовит, стирает, убирает, симпатичная, с чувством юмора. Стоит? Правильно 30 евро. Реквизит – Распечатки с опциями и ценами, 3 платка. Люди – 3 девушки.
4.	Тоже не подходит, ну тогда осталась только одна невеста, Люкс, она готовит, стирает, убирает, умница, красавица, с чувством юмора. Губами червлена, бровями союзна. Она стоит 100 баранов. К тому же такая же упрямая как все эти 100 баранов. Бараны есть с собой? Ну если нету, тогда только один выход, обменять деньги в пункте баранообмена. Он работает только сегодня 24 апреля 2010 года. Курс барана на сегодня составляет поллимона. Реквизит – табличка «Пункт Баранообмена», купюра 100 баранов, лимоны. Люди – 1 молодой человек.
5.	После получения нужной купюры мы входим в квартиру. В квартире на всех дверях кроме двери с подсадной невестой будет надпись «Дверь для лохов – вход бесплатный», на другой двери «Дверь для женихов – вход платный» Там будет маленькая невеста и отец настоящей невесты. Реквизит – Таблички на двери. Люди – отец невесты и племянница Аня.
6.	И, наконец, жених добирается до самой невесты и выкупает ее у сестры и подружек невесты.

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Скачала в интернете нарезку звуки природы, а вернее животных. Включаю детки слушают, отгадывают, а потом я прошу их показать мне это животное


Здорово! Если можно поделись нарезкой! А я занимаю детей рисованием ДОМА жениха и невесты. Ватман, много фломастеров, и все дети заняты. А потом ещё этот шедевр продаю гостям!

----------


## Natalischa

Всем форумчанам большой привет! Вот вроде недавно лето наступило, я недолго в отпуске сходила и уже на дворе осень: дождь и ледяной ветер. Тут я прочитала много разных историй о краже невесты и я хочу поддержать мнение, что кражу надо обговаривать. Я для этого из числа гостей заранее прошу у молодых устроить встречу с 1-2 творческими людьми и с уже с ними обговариваю кражу: или пираты, или баби-ежки, цыгане и т.п. Получается интересно и самое главное недолго: ведь для невесты это важно!

----------


## АнютикА

Вот нашёл старую шпаргалку "игровой репертуар" Может пригодиться кому. Новичкам будет интересно и полезно.
Простите, к публикации не готовил, кое где могут сокращения попасться. Появятся вопросы, отвечу.
вот вторая ссылка на тот же материал, для тех у кого ВОРД СТАРЫЙ 
игровой репертуар для проведения праздничных застолий.doc

от А.

----------


## СветЛана9

Простите за беспокойство.Случайно наткнулась на ваш форум,зарегистрировалась,но полноценно почему-то пройти на него не могу.Приходится каждый раз"нарушать границу" как тот шпиён!Я через неделю(18 сентября) провожу свадьбу,причем полностью с утра (с выкупа) первого дня и до вереча второго дня.Все сугубо по заказу клиентов,но клиенты хорошо знакомые мне люди,а точнее родственники моего парня.Проблема вот в чем:невеста каждый раз артачится по моим сценариям,то ей не хочется чтобы жених проходил препятствия(хотя на выкупе все же настаивает,да причем еще поинтересней ей сценарий подбери!),то ей не нравится обряд прощания с фатой,то ей захотелось,чтобы я вставила заезженный до чертиков конкурс "Кто длинней свяжет веревку из одежды".Ей,видители понравилось видео с чужой свадьбы,где девушка разделась до нижнего белья!(ненавижу такие конкурсы!)То ей не понравилось,что на второй день(собрались гулять на природе возле речки) я предложила прокатить родителей на надувных кругах по реке(отправить в кругосветный круиз)-в пределах разумного конечно.Так нет же-она хочет с собой везти через весь город на речку тачку!!!Где ж тут будет присутствовать эффект неожиданности,ежели все уже итак догадаются для чего эта вещь будет предназначена?!В общем, попала я как кур в ощип!Сценарии банкета и второго дня каждый раз приходится менять,так и не могу остановиться на чем-то!Что делать-ума не приложу!На моем счету хоть и не много свадеб(всего 5),но такое у меня впервые!Может кто-то поможет все же советом,а?Готова скинуть сырой сценарий банкета и второго дня.

----------


## shoymama

...да еще и бесплатно, небось...
Нет хуже и неблагадарнее заказчиков, чем знакомые.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> хорошо знакомые мне люди,а точнее родственники моего парня.


А ты иди туда в качестве гостьи со своим парнем. А вредной невесте посоветуй взять ведущего гривень за 300. Может, ценить тебя и капризничать поменьше будет?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*СветЛана9*,
 Просто ты позволила себе сесть на голову. Не удивлюсь, если работаешь бесплатно или за мизер, потому что родственники. Вот они и обнаглели. Очень важно уметь сказать Нет, проявить жёсткость. Вообще не понимаю, почему нужно знакомить их с каждым своим шагом и с подробным сценарием. Где-то  они почувствовали твою слабинку. Можешь скинуть мне свой сценарий. Но будь готова, что выскажусь честно. :wink:

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
О, Оля, мысли сходятся насчёт оплаты :biggrin:

----------


## СветЛана9

> сразу говорю идея не моя, взяла из какой-то книжки . Там было к дню влюбленных, я просто немного переделала под свадьбу. Делаю самолетики и перед началом свадьбы раскладываю перед столовым прибором каждого гостя.Проходит всегда хорошо. Вот то о чем я рассказываю:Уважаемые гости!
> Давайте вспомним птиц, которые приносят счастье и радость в дом.
> Кого может принести аист?- Ребенка.
> -Голубь?- Письмо.
> А еще голубь олицетворяет собой мир, дружбу и любовь. Недаром рисуют целующихся голубей на свадебных  плакатах, поздравительных открытках. Давайте составим пары целующихся голубков. Для этого вам необходимо соединить своих голубей для поцелуя с соседями напротив. Мы с вами построили мост для влюбленных. Мы желаем, чтобы этот мост любви стал дорогой счастья для наших молодоженов.
> А теперь гости дорогие задумайте самые сердечные пожелания для наших молодоженов.
> А вы супруги дорогие приготовьтесь , сейчас ваши гости выпустят в символичное небо голубей с о своими пожеланиями для вас – вы их должны поймать. 
> Гости готовы – выпускаем голубей.
> мне , да и по реакции гостей -гостям тоже нравится когда что- то делается за столом.


Интересный замут! :Ok: Тем более,что у меня банкет построен на авиационную тему!Но не получится ли это как "обстрел" молодых?!Ведь все 40-50 самолетиков(допустим именно это количество)полетят в них!Поймать все не возможно просто!А если в лицо попадет?!Вот казус будееет!:redface:Уж моя клиентка точно разорётся!:frown:

----------


## Миро4ка

Я поняла в чем дело, Светлана! Просто невеста купила дорогое нижнее белье, и хочет, чтобы все его увидели:smile:, вы предложите ей клубного ведущего, чтоб у нее уши завяли после предложенного. А вам удачи и терпения! Будут еще гости, которым все понравится, а их буде большинство :Ok:

----------


## СветЛана9

> Кричалка "Тамадульки  - высший класс!"
> 
> Мы мечту осуществили!
> И к Светлане прикатили!
> "Не слабо" для всех, для нас,
> "Тамадульки  - высший класс!"
> #u2e1c3394dbs#
> Ум, профессионализм,
> Глаз горящих магнетизм!
> ...


Уважаемая Анна,Я просто очарована вашими кричалками! :Ok: Настолько они легкие и заводные! :Aga: Я готовлюсь к свадьбе (18 сентября) и хотелось бы воспользоваться вашим материалом,но я не нашла кричалку о свекрови:frown:Вы не могли бы оформить это дело в стихотворной форме?Плииииз.. :Oj: Буду весьма признательна :flower:

----------


## Расияна

Вызываю трех незамужних дам. Одеваю им шляпы и темные очки. Их задача выходить по очереди на каждый куплет песни и танцевать с женихом. Первая жениха выводит на танцпол. Песню пою сама под минус: "Молодая", только я его обрезала до трех куплетов. Текст:

Я не ною о судьбе, лучшее храня в себе,
И признанием тебе досаждая,
Привыкая к боли ран, я прощу тебе обман,
Я ж как в песне у цыган холостая

Ничего не говори, не боясь сгореть гори,
Я ж в огне твоей любви пропадая,
Всё в тебе благословлю, счастьем душу отравлю,
Просто я тебя люблю, холостая, э-э-эх, холостая

Мой любимый дорогой, ты единственный был мой
А теперь с тобою я распрощаюсь
Хоть тебя я и люблю, но тебя я отпущу
Ведь я прошлая твоя Жизнь холостая

----------


## skomorox

> Вызываю трех незамужних дам. Одеваю им шляпы и темные очки. Их задача выходить по очереди на каждый куплет песни и танцевать с женихом.


 :Tu:  :Wacko:  :Lazy2:

----------


## СветЛана9

Ох,Ольга,поздно уже отказываться,да и не смогу я такую козу подкинуть.Не думала я,что невеста такая превереда окажется.Если бы человек хоть капельку был бы знаком с работой тамады,то наверняка бы не стала так выпендриваться,а постаралась бы найти обоюдку.Мне сейчас только и приходится тупо соглашаться и идти на отказ по некоторым моментам.Эх....обидно однако....

----------


## Ильич

*СветЛана9*,



> Уважаемая Анна,Я просто очарована вашими кричалками!Настолько они легкие и заводные!Я готовлюсь к свадьбе (18 сентября) и хотелось бы воспользоваться вашим материалом,но я не нашла кричалку о свекровиВы не могли бы оформить это дело в стихотворной форме?Плииииз..Буду весьма признательна


Забеги к Ане на ОДНОКЛАСНИках она там часто бывает

----------


## гармашева26

[B]*[QUOTE=Anneta_VLZ;2820885
    3.	Сейчас мы перемещаемся на Кавказ. На Кавказе за невесту платили Калым. Калым в основном состоял из мелкого рогатого скота. Какого? Баранов.
[/B]*

Это ,конечно,не собственные наработки.Но однажды на выкупе,жених предложил мне выкупить невесту  7 баранами вместо денег:eek:.Я ему-настоящими?Он мне-конечно.-А где они?-В машине.-Принесите(я и предположить не могла,что принесут).А  они мне принесли 7 игрушечных баранов и одного ягненка впридачу.Так и отдала невесту за баранов и чувство юмора жениха:biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

*СветЛана9*,
Ну держись тогда! И держись построже! Делай, что задумала и невеста тебе ничего не сделает Не в ее интересах портить себе свадьбу. 
[img]http://s17.******info/2eeeec54dde9bb30f1ccae4e4ae00071.gif[/img]

----------


## СветЛана9

[QUOTE=гармашева26;2822961][B][B][QUOTE=Anneta_VLZ;2820885

Это ,конечно,не собственные наработки.Но однажды на выкупе,жених предложил мне выкупить невесту  7 баранами вместо денег:eek:.Я ему-настоящими?Он мне-конечно.-А где они?-В машине.-Принесите(я и предположить не могла,что принесут).А  они мне принесли 7 игрушечных баранов и одного ягненка впридачу.Так и отдала невесту за баранов и чувство юмора жениха:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Вот так приколюха!!!Здесь уж действительно ничего не остается,как отдать дань уважения смекалке жениха и его чувству юмора! :Ok: Ай,да молодца!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> *СветЛана9*,
> Ну держись тогда! И держись построже! Делай, что задумала и невеста тебе ничего не сделает Не в ее интересах портить себе свадьбу. 
> [img]http://s17.******info/2eeeec54dde9bb30f1ccae4e4ae00071.gif[/img]


Спасибо вам большое,Ольга за понимание!Я так и решила поступить.Тем более,что сейчас Ирина вызвалась мне помочь.С её и Божьей помощью мы отстоим этот бой и победа будет за нами!!!Ох,чего-то меня понесло по лозунгам... :Oj: 
Девочки-форумчанки,дай Вам Бог всем здоровья,творческих наработок,понятливых,денежных и благодарных клиентов!!! :flower: 
Я у Вас столько нового нашла! :Ok: По другому взглянула на некоторые вещи в сценариях.Большое,отдельное спасибо создателям этого форума! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 11 минут*
Девочки и Мальчики,хочу на случай кражи туфли провести выкуп за туфель в форме танца в ластах свидетеля(а может привлеку и кого-нибудь из гостей в поддержку),но вот как подвести и подать-пока еще не могу придумать.Можа кто подмагнет?!Еще буду очень признательна за идею на откуп в случае кражи невесты.

----------


## Порубовы

> танца в ластах свидетеля


даже не начинали вести свадьбы, а гуляли свою и друзей - тоже так хотелось взять ласты - но лень матушка не позволяла таскать с собой ласты )))))



> Еще буду очень признательна за идею на откуп в случае кражи невесты.


жениху и свидетелю ножи (столовые) в зубы и ставим лезгинку.
достали розочку из букетов, обломали иголки и дали свидетелю в зубы- он с дружкой танцует танго.
обычно у нас выкупы костюмированные. редко бывает без этого.
часто используют задания из программы "медовый месяц" - жених узнаёт невесту по..... локоть, колено - что угодно. можно даже саму невесту спросить: за какую часть тела разрешишь жениху подержаться у других девушек., можно узнавать и по запаху и по голосу.
невеста может узнать жениха по брачному крику самца - что то типа крика тарзана.
конкурс апош можно на выкуп проводить - мол если есть понимание, можно и вопросы с обувью - которую часто меняют на шарики или флажки.

----------


## СветЛана9

Ничего,я барышня упертая,потаскаю с собой и ласты!
Я на выпускной проводила эстафету"Гусинные лапки": игроки одевают ласты,бегут до стула (5-6 м),на котором лежат конфеты "Гусинные лапки",берут конфетку,разворачивают ее и съедают.Затем бегут обратно и передают эстафету.Вот уж где хохоту было!Само по себе смешно смотреть как человек в ластах передвигается,а тут еще и бегать нужно в них! :-)

----------


## Порубовы

По просьбе Натальи Мальковой (ей хотелось воплотить такую идею) мы уже прописывали в этой теме *битву экстрасенсова*
работаем сами этот блок уже полгода и поэтому хотим собрать всё воедино и выставить вам "собственную наработку"
*отборочный тур* застольный, очень хорошо идёт
*дамы и господа! сейчас мы выявим тех людей, которые обладают экстрасенсорными способностями! Я буду говорить начало фразы и мысленно посылать вам её окончание. Тот, кто сможет продолжить фразу - явно обладает сверхъестественными способностями - наделён даром экстрасенса!* 
далее идут обычные пословицы и поговорки. Для корпоратива - про работу и труд (работа не волк.....), для юбилея - про дружбу (настоящих друзей и водой.....), для свадьбы - о свадьбе (муж и жена - одна....)
*финал* - выбираем двух людей, давших больше всех правильных ответов. Можно мужчину и женщину - они читают мысли уже не ведущего, а других гостей. - проводите конкурс "чтение мыслей" (звучные мысли, шляпа)
и *суперфинал*

*а теперь внимание, суперфинал!
просим участников встать по две стороны этого стола. Сейчас на центр стола я поставлю спичечный коробок ( что угодно ). Вы должны силой мысли столкнуть его в сторону соперника.
Итак... начали!
Дамы и господа! вы посмотрите! это просто удивительно! Спичечный коробок не сдвинулся ни на милиметр ни в одну ни в другую сторону. А это значит... что силы наших экстрасненсов равны! Мы объявляем ничью.[/QUOTE]*

----------


## Юра111

> Приветствую форумчане!!1 Ох и долго же я пропадала:))
> Каюсь! Ноя очень соскучилась и в напчале лета обещала скинуть новый сценарий по которому провела не одну свадьбую


Извините, а что за конкурс про тигра и льва и что за четыре вида любви, если не секрет.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Девчата,если не сюда выставляю свой материал,направьте,куда нужно!!!Друзья попросили сочинить стихи к подаркам на серебряную свадьбу.Вот что получилось.Может кому пригодится.
Мужу.
Дарим серебряный медальон,
Чтобы муж во всем был чемпион!

Жене.
Дарим цепочку из серебра,
Чтоб хорошей хозяйкой была жена!

Общие подарки.
Дарим монеты серебряные,
Чтобы жили безбедно вы!

Дарим серебряные ложки вам,
К прибыли и веселым гостям!

Дарим серебряный сувенир,
Чтоб в вашем доме всегда был мир!

----------


## shoymama

> хочу на случай кражи туфли провести выкуп за туфель в форме танца в ластах свидетеля(а может привлеку и кого-нибудь из гостей в поддержку),но вот как подвести и подать-пока еще не могу придумать.


Вот лезет в голову...знаю, что глупость, но все равно как представила - ласты на ногах, на головах - купальные шапочки ( или водолазные шлемы, да где их взять!) и шпарят они гордо под музыку "Ух ты! Мы вышли из бухты":biggrin:

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
На всякий случай - пара песен про ласты  http://files.mail.ru/TFI4GF

----------


## СветЛана9

[QUOTE=shoymama;2824019]Вот лезет в голову...знаю, что глупость, но все равно как представила - ласты на ногах, на головах - купальные шапочки ( или водолазные шлемы, да где их взять!) и шпарят они гордо под музыку "Ух ты! Мы вышли из бухты":biggrin:
Ольга,вот не зря говорят,что одна голова хорошо,а две лучше!!! :Aga:  :Ok: 
Вы попали просто в точку со своей идеей!!!Я просто со смеху каталась,когда представла себе эту картину!:biggrin:
Именно так я и сделаю!Только вот как словестно все это оформить?

*Добавлено через 2 часа 4 минуты*
Ребяты,очень нужна нарезка звука вызова стюардессы.Плиз,плиз,плиииииииз!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Вот лезет в голову...знаю, что глупость, но все равно как представила - ласты на ногах, на головах - купальные шапочки ( или водолазные шлемы, да где их взять!) и шпарят они гордо под музыку "Ух ты! Мы вышли из бухты"


Реально глупость.. А КАК ТЫ ДОГАДАЛАСЬ?

----------


## Перина Анна

Кричалка  для девушки, женщины, невесты 
*"Лучше нет тебя на свете! * 

(авторская)
*
Ведущ:* Мир спасает красота:
Ты -супер девушка (женщина), мечта!
Знают взрослые и дети -
*Гости:   Лучше нет тебя на свете!*



Шлейф духов,  души сияние,
Нежность глаз,  очарование!
Все слова из сердца эти:
*Гости: Лучше нет тебя на свете!*


Для тебя цветы, подарки,
Поздравления, полны чарки!
Дарим пожелания эти:
*Гости : Лучше нет тебя на свете!*

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*СветЛана9*,
 Свет, я действительно на одноклассниках бываю часто, сюда забегаю реже. Все просьбы лучше туда. Зарегистрирована я там как Анна Вахрамеева (Перина) г. Малмыж Кировская обл

----------


## СветЛана9

> Реально глупость.. А КАК ТЫ ДОГАДАЛАСЬ?


Хоть вам и не нравится эта идея,а я рискну!
Музыку нашла,ласты тоже,маски есть...процесс пошел! :Ok:

----------


## кикимаджа

*СветЛана9*,
У меня тоже свидетели танцуют в ластах. А подводку я делаю такую; Для начала я им показываю несколько движений из танца. А потом говорю вы свидетели проштрафились тем что недосмотрели и невеста осталась босая, поэтому для востановления спарведливости снимите свою обувь и поставте у ног невесты. Но я все же не такая злая и поэтому босыми вы несостанетесь, и в этот момент они впервые видят что им предстоит обуть.

----------


## Ларико

*СветЛана9*,
 А сама СЕБЯ на их месте представила? Я бы пришла с прической, а мне предлагают маску надеть и шапочку! Я пришла в туфельках, а мне предлагают надеть ласты!!!:eek: Жесть! Я бы так посмотрела на ведущую, что она сама бы это всё на себя напялила и показала, как надо в этом танцевать. Вот над этим бы и посмелась бы от души!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ласты - развлечение из разряда таких, где смеемся над нелепым видом участников. 
Я бы тоже этого делать не стала.  :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Да ладно вам!!! От парика тоже прическа портится! А девочки сами просят. Я всегда переспрашиваю, не боятся ли за прическу.  И потом , можно только мужчин переодеть. Как то вы избирательно критикуете. От гарема волосы не путаются? От платков-париков?А от штанов семейных платья не мнутся? А когда невесте глаза завязывают многие (никогда не делаю, вообще женщинам не завязываю, боюсь за макияж). За реснички не страшно?
Подозреваю, что если б Ильич идею похвалил, то и следом отзывы хорошие пошли.
Я вообще поняла, что он прикалывается.
А мужчина в ластах вызовет не больше и не меньше смеха, чем в балетной пачке. Но это почему-то считают классикой и проводят.
Не придирайтесь к девчонке.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Ласты - развлечение из разряда таких, где смеемся над нелепым видом участников.


А так же: резиновые перчатки, эротические и прочие передники, детские атрибуты одежды, резиновые маски, парики, всевозможные ушки и антеннки, резиновая грудь и попа, носы.... и дальше идет весь перечень карнавальной продукции проказника, Веселой затеи и прочих магазинов. Боюсь что обвинят в рекламе.

Да, продукция из секс-шопа- туда же! Давайте не будем лукавить.

Многим смешно на фильмах Чаплина, когда торт летит в лицо. Я не смеюсь...

----------


## Ларико

> От парика тоже прическа портится!


Оля, а тут не парик речь, а про шапочку для плавания!

----------


## Курица

> Оля, а тут не парик речь, а про шапочку для плавания!


А мне кажется-если и без шапочки, а просто-в ластах-НО_ПАРНЯМ-друзьям жениха, да под музычку. что Оля выставила



> На всякий случай - пара песен про ласты  http://files.mail.ru/TFI4GF


*Вторая*-просто супер :Ok: - вот и *готовый номер по выкупу туфли*!!! 
Естественно , ИМХО! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Музыку нашла,ласты тоже,маски есть...процесс пошел!


Эх молодежь... И охота тебе это тягать ради 10-ти минут?
Это если не сказать не показать нечего тогда ласты маски я видел даже самокаты...

Девочки надо рости самим над собой а не путем унижения окружающих...

----------


## СветЛана9

[QUOTE=Ларико-2009;2824465]*СветЛана9*,
 А сама СЕБЯ на их месте представила? Я бы пришла с прической, а мне предлагают маску надеть и шапочку! 

Зря вы так горячитесь!Выше я озвучивала тему оплаты штрафа именно  свидетелем и друзьями жениха,а не свидетельницей или другой гостьей.
Читайте внимательней всю раскрутку идеи,тогда меньше будет возникать таких вопросов.
А насчет маски-надевала,но вот только ПРОТИВОГАЗ!!!На встрече выпускиков (20 лет спустя).Ничего что прическа испотилась,подправила и пошла дальше веселиться.Зато память какая осталась!!!Побыла красавицей вервых 2-3 часа и достаточно.Я не на дефиле пришла,а веселиться!
А ласты я уже прокатывала на выпускных.Девчонки в бальных платьях и ластах так зажигали,что я долго не могла у них не просто забрать,а отобрать их!!!Они пол вечера протанцевали в них передавая друг другу.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Оля, а тут не парик речь, а про шапочку для плавания!



НЕ понимаю я вас,Барышня,от вас злостью и агрессией так и пышет!!!
Шапочка,маска или что там-нибудь еще - это просто вариации на тему!Я вот вообще решила имитацию бескозырок сделать!Это уже на случай,чтобы и у свидетеля прическа не испортилась!Нынче ж парикмахерские услуги дорогие...
Уж лучше присоветовали что-нибудь,чем распекай устраивать!Форум то для совещания создан,а не для битья!

----------


## shoymama

Так, девочки, не ссорьтесь! Про шапочку я написала для примера, для затравки, так сказать, чтоб мыслЯ дальше побежала. На голову девочкам ее никто не предлагает. Там речь о мальчиках. Ларка, я тебя люблю!  Свет, ты тоже не кипятись, шей бескозырки и ждем фоток с праздника. Договорились? :Ok:

----------


## кикимаджа

*shoymama*,
Гуп чики пуки - это шедевр, никакой другой мелодии после этой я даже не могу представить под танец в ластах. Музычка просто супер, просто в точку. Спасибочки огромное за эту песенку :flower: .

----------


## strannix

Извиняйте что встреваю, но вы хоть слова этой песни Гуп чики  слушали? Больше ничего говорить не буду, послушайте текст!

----------


## кикимаджа

*strannix*,
А когда звучат песни с иностраным текстом вы всегда знаете перевод? И к тому же всем понятно что эта песня - шутка. А мне мой муж всегда говорит, что текст песни люди слушат в последнюю очередь когда выпьют и "нижняя чакра так и вибрирует".

----------


## strannix

*кикимаджа*,
 Я всегда внимательно отношусь к тесту песен, даже если это шутка, хотя  данный текст смешным мне не показался. Слова убрать , оставить чики и будет нормально.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
И вообще, к музыке надо относиться очень внимательно даже в подложках к конкурсам. Очень много зависит от того какая музыка звучит и в какой момент , плюс ко всему, качество музыкального материала должно быть высоким.

----------


## Оля 77777

А мне понравилась тема с ластами ... Хотя на выкуп туфельки у меня есть свой вариант (помнится мне я о нем уже рассказывала, но ... напомню). Всегда заранее предупреждаю невест и прошу в таких случаях их не позволять воровать себя, а вместо себя похитителям отдать туфельку и ... сразу к ведущей. Невеста садится на стульчик, а перед ней тоже на стул  садится жених. Присоединиться к нему я приглашаю всех его и друзей. Ну и поскольку без туфельки невеста не может ни ходить, не танцевать, то и задание мужчины выполняют, сидя на своих стульях. А сидя на стульях жених со своими друзьями танцуют (по 2-3 минуты) разные танцы: рок-н-рол, вальс, танец маленьких утят, яблочко ...а последний танец - лезгинку они танцуют уже без стульев. В этот момент похитители одевают туфельку невесте и она танцует среди "джигитов". Обязательно прошу встать мужчин перед ней на одно колено (по кругу).

----------


## СветЛана9

> Так, девочки, не ссорьтесь! Про шапочку я написала для примера, для затравки, так сказать, чтоб мыслЯ дальше побежала. На голову девочкам ее никто не предлагает. Там речь о мальчиках. Ларка, я тебя люблю!  Свет, ты тоже не кипятись, шей бескозырки и ждем фоток с праздника. Договорились?


Сшить бескозырки я уже не успеваю,пока просто сделаю имитацию ленточек(черный ободок по окружности головы с ленточками).
Ольга,Спасибо вам за поддержку и понимание.В вас живет хороший и терпеливый педагог и психолог! :flower: Побольше б таких людей,тогда меньше бы возникало таких глупых перебранок.Ведь когда говоришь"ЕРУНДА",взамен нужно предложить альтернативу,чтобы на примере было показано как будет"ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО"!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Девочки-мальчики,хочу поделиться своей радостью:-Я подружилась с Анной Периной!Мы теперь будем дружить Мирами!!! :flower: esYes!Yes!Yes!УРА Творческому Братству!!!Ааааа тепеееерь ди-ско-текааааааа!!!Танцуют ВСЕ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Промелькнуло на одной странице, гадание: кто будет крёстным.
Я делаю не крёстного, а спонсора семейного, кто будет помогать молодожёнам, покупать памперсы, распашонки, ползунки. Этот вариант мне кажется самым универсальным на сегодняшний день. Это ни к чему конечно же не обязывает, но спонсор всегда находиться!

----------


## Ларико

> НЕ понимаю я вас,Барышня,от вас злостью и агрессией так и пышет!!!


Не понимаешь, так и отлично:biggrin: Делай так, как видишь.

Я в этой теме больше писать не буду. Удачи вам, девушки. :Ok:

----------


## Солнце45

*СветЛана9*,
 От Ларисы? Злость и агрессия? Девушка, вы только что человека очень хорошего обидели! Это я так, чтобы ясность внести! А Лариса просто человек конкретный, говорит прямо, как думает!  Будьте просто в теме! и не обижайте наши таланты! Извините за банальность фраз.

----------


## Natalischa

Всем здрасьте! Зачем такую бучу подымать из-за безобидных ласт? Давайте просто не будем забывать о том, что любая идея достойна уважения и если её правильно использовать, то это буде настоящим шедевром. Да и не забудьте, что КОМПАНИИ есть РАЗНЫЕ, в одних готовы и стриптиз станцевать, а в других и "Горько!" кричит только тамада...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Зачем такую бучу подымать из-за безобидных ласт?


Ребята, но ведь бучи никакой нет. Каждый высказал свое мнение. Агрессии в Ларисином посте я, например, не увидела.
Форум для того и есть, что б тянуться к лучшему... кто созрел будет тянуться. Остальные обиженые губки жать...
Компании действительно бывают разные и ведущие разные - но свой уровень выбирает именно ведущий... Однажды я приехала на юбилей ( с лотереей, где туа. бумага, мыло и всякая хрень), а там все дамы в черных вечерних платьях, от брюликов в злазах искры... юбиляр призы купила: зонты шикарные, из сувенирного магазина, футболки с печатью пожеланий и т.д... и я себя чувствовала такой дешовкой со своей туалетной бумагой... ( а если б у меня еще были ласты приготовлены, противогазы и всю эту муть???)  и конечно лотерею я не провела....
Но урок получила хороший: нужно возить такую программу, за каторую не стыдно в любой компании... Вспоминаю заканчивающееся лето - нет такой компашки, где бы ласты были уместны.... хотя уровень достатка и дороговизны свадьбы всякий был...
И если тут на форуме не научиться читать с той позиции: если тебе написали что то противоположное, нужно хотя бы еще раз задуматься, продумать, сопоставить... ведь пишут для того, что б помочь... а не для того, что б "укатать"...

----------


## shoymama

Мне все-таки кажется, что нет пошлого реквизита, а есть пошлая подача.



Не собираюсь спорить, хорошо или плохо применять спортивный инвентарь. Но вот этот номер мне очень нравится. Я его сразу вспоминаю при слове "Ласты".

И еще: народ, ну улыбнитесь! Давайте не будем дуться!

----------


## Маргоshа

*shoymama*,
 Оля, классный степ  :Ok:

----------


## Расияна

Я своей подруге делала предсказание. текст ниже (как образец). текст предсказания делала в виде свитка типа старый документ, в компьютере сейчас это легко делается. Подводку брала из разных гороскопов, ну и конечно я же хорошо знаю свою подругу. Может и вам пригодиться. 

Однажды 23 января 1959 года в одной деревеньке Люболево родилась девочка. Так как она родилась в непростой деревеньке, а в той где тут же просчитывали и предсказывали судьбу и определяли что за человек родился, девочке прежде чем дать имя совершили обряд предсказаний. Этот документ совершенно случайно, путем невероятных усилий с нашей стороны попал ко мне в руки. Итак: Совершенно секретно. 

Год 1959 от Рождества Христова
Месяц январь
Число 23
Время остается в тайне
Комиссия в составе (далее что нибудь зюками, гостям говорим, что текст потерялся)

Составила предполагаемый портрет девочки.

Личность, рожденная в выше указанное время, при обычно текущих обстоятельствах в результате своего роста приобретет следующие качества:

Характер:
Близок к эгоистическому, но при более психологическом подходе к ней, может проникнуться интересами другого и даже в чем-то уступить, хотя бы на время пойти на компромисс в пользу ближнего. К ее совести можно взывать. Будет часто нуждаться в одобрении окружающих, в признании заслуг и своей значимости. Будет считать себя самой талантливой и умной, и не редко будет возмущаться, если этих качеств в ней не замечают, в результате чего начнет сама себя нахваливать.

Биоэнергетика и материальная сила:
в достаточной мере сильная, благодаря которой она сможет противостоять стрессовым ситуациям или агрессивным нападкам. Будет довольно энергичной в деловых отношениях. 

Внутренний склад:
явно выражена склонность к наукам, аналитический склад ума 

Здоровье:
Будет обладать слабым здоровьем.
Интуиция:
А интуиция будет развита хорошо, такие люди как правило мало делают ошибок могут правильно рассчитать ситуацию и извлечь из неё пользу.

Заземленность.
Можно заниматься творчеством или точными науками, но физический труд является обязательным условием существования. 

Талант
такой человек должен зарабатывать в этой жизни талант. А зарабатывается он жизненными испытаниями, даже страданиями. Этот путь не лёгкий, но может стать по-настоящему счастливым.
эти люди наделены чувством долга: ответственны, добросовестны, точны в делах.
умны от рождения. Учатся неохотно, потому что знания даются им легко, почти без приложения усилий с их стороны. Наделены чувством юмора с ироничным оттенком, независимые люди.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Однажды я приехала на юбилей ( с лотереей, где туа. бумага, мыло и всякая хрень), а там все дамы в черных вечерних платьях, от брюликов в злазах искры... юбиляр призы купила: зонты шикарные, из сувенирного магазина, футболки с печатью пожеланий и т.д...


Я сейчас сама закупаю сувениры, есть возможность по оптовым ценам брать. Беру в основном керамику ангелочки, голубки. Красивые, и недорогие. Мягкие игрушки на детские праздники.
Стала сама этим заниматься после того, как устала со стыдом раздавать те призы, которые виновники торжества мне передавали (пресловутая туал.бумага, КАПРОНОВЫЕ КРЫШКИ, прицепки и всяка-разна дрянь). 
Договариваемся заранее, я называю цену, они оплачивают, им не надо бегать по магазинам, и я спокойна, что очередную туалетную бумажку не буду вручать!

----------


## СветЛана9

:biggrin:Ух-ха-ха,Ох-ха-ха,ну насмешила Оленька!!!Очуменные ребята!Спасибо за позитив :flower: 
Оль,а меня предупредили,что будут букет еще на свадьбе воровать,представляешь!Сталкивалась с таким?Что еще кроме танцев можно замутить на откуп за букет?

----------


## Инна Р.

*Оксана Радуга*,
 Я ж не про призы писала - а про позорный, низкопробный номер программы: *лотерея*, которую играла вначале своей карьеры.:wink:

----------


## shoymama

Насчет букета я бы отшутилась и запретила воровать. У меня невесты все очень трепетно к букету относятся, из рук не выпускают (Даже в туалет с букетом многие ходят :biggrin:). Мне это их настроение тоже передалось. Да и после кражи букет превратится в *веник*. Его потом только выбросить...  :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну а на отпук букета - так тут прям напрашивается - протиовгазы!!! Как блокаторы аромата, идущего о от букета. В наказание запретить им вдыхать приятные ароматы! :wink:

----------


## кикимаджа

*СветЛана9*,
А кто по мнению похителей должен выкупать букет. На сколько я понимаю это единственый предмет на свадьбе за которым непосрецтвено должна следить невеста, ну не заставлять же ее отрабатывать.

----------


## Солнце45

*Ёжик*,



> нужно возить такую программу, за каторую не стыдно в любой компании...


Пожалуй даже при таком раскладе, не факт, что всем угодишь! Бывает гости пока до трусов не разденутся, ну скучно им и все, я уж тут подумала, а может фиг с ним, хотят перчика и г...а всякого пусть получат, подумала, но сделать пока не решилась. Может тем профи и должны отличаться, что нравиться любой компании, а не под себя гостей подстраивать...не знаю! Да и в одной компании встречаются разные люди

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Ёжик*,



> про позорный, низкопробный номер программы: лотерея, которую играла вначале своей карьеры.


у нас весь город Лотерею делает...до сих пор.. Обидятся сейчас!:biggrin: С туалетной бумагой и в стихах :Vah:  а клиенты через одного ее просят...я правда никогда не делаю

----------


## Инна Р.

*Солнце45*,
 Света, совершенно с тобой согласна! 
Люди разные - кому нужно, тот САМ опошлит до неузнаваемости любую безобидную игру. Но ты тут уже вроде и как в стороне! 
По своему опыту скажу: костюмы для мужиков с титьками, всякие туал. бумаги, резинки от трусов, накладные жопы -  выброшены давным давно и как то без них замечательно работается: легко, уверенно и приятно!!! :wink:

----------


## Солнце45

*Ёжик*,



> По своему опыту скажу: костюмы для мужиков с титьками, всякие туал. бумаги, резинки от трусов, накладные жопы - выброшены давным давно и как то без них замечательно работается: легко, уверенно и приятно!!


А я по началу оч переживала, что костюмов у меня нет, а потом взяла как-то юбилей...65 лет, там знаете публика зрелищ требует, костюмы, переодевалки разные, ну я к девчонкам местным звоню, они костюмы в аренду дали, я как сумочку открыла, чуть в обморок не упала...старье и дешевка, думаю может работают с другими...нет с этими же, с тех пор, если реквизит, то стараюсь, чтобы качественный, а так лучше без него...все должно быть достойно!

----------


## Маргоshа

> А кто по мнению похителей должен выкупать букет. На сколько я понимаю это единственый предмет на свадьбе за которым непосрецтвено должна следить невеста, ну не заставлять же ее отрабатывать.


Катя, а если невеста с подружками-помощницами?

----------


## Элен

> По своему опыту скажу: костюмы для мужиков с титьками, всякие туал. бумаги, резинки от трусов, накладные жопы - выброшены давным давно и как то без них замечательно работается: легко, уверенно и приятно!!!


Согласна с этим утверждением,но ... Вот с месяца два назад звонили клиенты,хотели заказать юбилей - долго всё выспрашивали,что да как - я им всё рассказываю,говорю - можно так,можно эдак.Спрашивали - а у вас лебеди есть смешные такие,отвечаю - нет,а будет конкурс,когда юбиляра кормят йогуртом и водку заливают - отвечаю нет,реакция - а что уж вас совсем ничего весёлого нет?Потом женщина попросилась в одноклассниках в друзья,видимо чтобы посмотреть мои фото с праздников,на следующий день позвонили,попросили записать,вроде как - у вас дешевле,хотя бы так проведите... Потом через неделю звонят и отказываются,не стала допытывать почему - нет так нет.И вот совсем недавно смотрю мелькает у этой женщины надпись в статусе - мол спасибо за отличный юбилей.Зашла я посмотреть на фото - нашли всё-таки,что им надо было.Юбиляр в памперсе и чепчике давится чем-то,лебеди - тюлевые юбки,да огромные памперсы,да не трое,а создаётся впечатление,что вся мужская половина в таком одеянии вокруг юбиляра пляшут.Конкурс - вытаскивание одежды из мешка - да,там есть пара бюстгальтеров,чепчиков каких-то,но все до единого участники конкурса в тех же памперсах.Ну неужели нельзя было насобирать паричков,носов прикольных...нет же купили пачку памперсов - штук 50 с размахом,чтоб на всех хватило и в каждом конкурсе,шоу употребляй,чего запудриваться особо,да и растрат никаких.К тому же тётенька не выпускает папку из рук,даже в таком конкурсе,как с мешком.Я,блин,посмотрела и вот так фигово мне от этого - ну что мы мучаемся,а,изобретаем чего-то? Я больше чем уверена,что эта женщина считает,что юбилей у них - классный и лучше не провести,потому что реально на фотах все ржут.Оказывается за те же деньги,что мы берём можно втюхивать памперсы и заказчиков будет больше,а я сижу - без памперсов и без работы.
Но хоть и обидно,а возвращаться к примитиву не собираюсь.Сейчас только опять заказали юбилей,были вопросы про "горяченькое",но,слава Богу,убедила,что и без этого будет всё весело и хорошо.Согласились,жаль,что не все такие...

----------


## AliSONchik

«С любовью к женщине»
До начала представления звучат мелодичные песни.
Сцена празднично украшена.
Кулисы закрыты.
Звучат фанфары.
Диктор: 8 Марта- день торжественный,
                 День радости и красоты,
                На всей земле он дарит женщинам
                Свои улыбки и цветы!
Звучит музыка, на авансцену со стороны зрительного зала выходят двое мальчиков – ведущих.
1-й: Антон, вот не ожидал тебя увидеть здесь. Куда это ты вырядился?
2-й: Да ведь Дима, весна, солнце, цветы расцветают, хочется сделать что-то доброе, что-то хорошее. Я смотрю, и ты во всей красе, да ещё и с цветком.
1-й: Распахнул с утра окно, смотрю природа оживает, по улице все мужчины с цветами идут. Значит сегодня праздник.
2-й: А ты знаешь какой?
1-й: Знаю!
2-й: Значит, наши желания совпадают?
Вместе: Да!
1-й: Сегодня нужно сделать нам,
2-й: Поздравить с 8 марта дам!
1-й: Но как? У нас один цветок.
Звучит волшебная музыка 
Голос: Я цветок не простой, а волшебный! Исполню любое ваше желание. Нужно только сорвать лепесток, произнести волшебные слова:
Лети, лети лепесток, через запад на восток
Через север, через юг, возвращайся сделав круг
Лишь коснёшься ты земли, быть по-моему вели!
2-й: Уж не тот ли это волшебный цветик-семицветик?
1-й: Здорово!
2-й: Можно первое желание  загадать мне? (Отрывает лепесток)
Лети, лети лепесток, через запад на восток
Через север, через юг, возвращайся сделав круг
Лишь коснёшься ты земли, быть по-моему вели!
Хочу, чтобы зал наполнился светом
И в нём много зрителей было при этом.
Свет в зале загорается.
И непременно в самом начале
Аплодисменты для мам прозвучали!
1-й:  Любимые наши, родные
         Лучше вас на свете нет
         Примите от нас дорогие 
         Первый весенний привет!
2-й: Чтобы не был праздник скучен,
         Песенки для мам разучим.
         В детском хоре дружно в лад
         Эти песни зазвенят!
Кулисы открываются.
Голос: На сцене академический сводный хор и оркестр народных инструментов Детской школы искусств . 
Кулисы закрываются. На авансцену выходят дети-ведущие.
1-й:  Сколько звёзд на ясном небе!
          Сколько колосков в полях!
2-й: Сколько песенок у птицы!
         Сколько листьев на ветвях!
1-й: Только солнце одно на свете.
2-й: Только мама на земле одна!
1-й: Дорогие наши мамы!
        Говорим вам без прикрас
        Честно, искренне и прямо
        Очень-очень любим вас!
2-й: Наши мамы – наша радость,
        Слова нет для нас родней,
        Так примите благодарность
        Вам от любящих детей!
Отрывает лепесток.
1-й: Лети, лети лепесток, через запад на восток
Через север, через юг, возвращайся сделав круг
Лишь коснёшься ты земли, быть по-моему вели!
Хочу чтоб прямо сейчас для всех мам дети исполнили чудесный танец.

Кулисы открываются, на сцене танц. коллектив.
1-й:  Как хорошо дети танцуют и поют, но мне кажется что всё-таки чего-то не хватает.
2-й: А не хватает профессиональных ведущих!
1-й: Лети, лети лепесток, через запад на восток
Через север, через юг, возвращайся сделав круг
Лишь коснёшься ты земли, быть по-моему вели!
Желаю, чтобы на сцену вышла очаровательная девушка, с галантным кавалером!
Звучит музыка. На сцену выходят ведущие. Дети отдают цветок и уходят.

----------


## Солнце45

*Элен*,
 Элен, прошлый год я так же думала, а потом клиент мой нашелся, не так много, как если бы я была ну попроще что ли, но зато очень хороший клиент, ну гости конечно разные бывают и на этих мероприятиях...всем не угодишь...лето все работала, как вол, тоже вот порассуждаю и дальше работаю, как считаю нужным...и у тебя все будет хорошо!

----------


## СветЛана9

> *СветЛана9*,
> А кто по мнению похителей должен выкупать букет. На сколько я понимаю это единственый предмет на свадьбе за которым непосрецтвено должна следить невеста, ну не заставлять же ее отрабатывать.


Вот в том-то и дело,что сама невеста и сказала:-Пусть крадут ,что хотят-вот и весь сказ!А на откупе будут отрабатывать свидетельница и подружки-якобы именно так было подано тамадой на свадьбе,где невеста-клиентка была на прошлых выходных.

----------


## Порубовы

> а меня предупредили,что будут букет еще на свадьбе воровать,представляешь!Сталкивалась с таким?


у нас как-то на свадьбе воровала женщина. она была мамой свидетеля и ей показалось, что он "переработал" и захотелось отомстить ведущему.
а поскольку мама была ещё и тамадой, то на выкуп она придумала провести мегаконкурс "длинная верёвка из одежды" - и конечно же красивейшую легенду о принцессе в башне рассказала перед этим.



> Что еще кроме танцев можно замутить на откуп за букет?





> жениху и свидетелю ножи (столовые) в зубы и ставим лезгинку.
> достали розочку из букетов, обломали иголки и дали свидетелю в зубы- он с дружкой танцует танго.
> обычно у нас выкупы костюмированные. редко бывает без этого.
> часто используют задания из программы "медовый месяц" - жених узнаёт невесту по..... локоть, колено - что угодно. можно даже саму невесту спросить: за какую часть тела разрешишь жениху подержаться у других девушек., можно узнавать и по запаху и по голосу.
> невеста может узнать жениха по брачному крику самца - что то типа крика тарзана.
> конкурс апош можно на выкуп проводить - мол если есть понимание, можно и вопросы с обувью - которую часто меняют на шарики или флажки.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> *Оксана Радуга*,
>  Я ж не про призы писала - а про позорный, низкопробный номер программы: *лотерея*, которую играла вначале своей карьеры.:wink:


Да это я так, к слову....  Но так, действительно спокойней! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Элен*,
Лен, а ты хитрее будь! Есть у тебя смешные переодевалки, смешнее чем лебеди..., я вот эту игру  - вещи из мешка - обожаю!!! Старая - жуть! Заменить нечем. Но у меня там сарафаны красивые, парики и юбки для цыганок, клоунские шляпки, теже шляпы с волосами для рокгруппы могу туда запихать, а потом уж гитары в руки, как шляпы напялят...  - всем задание: дарим шоу-программу юбиляру. Не айс - потому что надоела!!! А реакция - такая же, как на памперсы - ржуи и пляшут хорошо!!! Вот на обманках и беру таких клиентов - этим самым мешком. Всегда довольны и в голову им не прийдет спросить  про памперсы, почему не было - потому что им итак было кайфово!!!
А в качестве смешных кастюмов можно надувашки предлагать - тоже классные костюмы... обманывай: все есть!!! косатюмы, так костюмы! ве сделаю! и делай!

а вообще - правильно Света написала про СВОЕГО клиента. С тех пор, как у меня сайт появился и я там ВСЕ выкладываю - ко мне приходят исключительно МОИ клиенты!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> *Оксана Радуга*,
>  Я ж не про призы писала - а про позорный, низкопробный номер программы: *лотерея*, которую играла вначале своей карьеры.:wink:


И что такого позорного в лотерее?:smile:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

А вот и мои некоторые костюмчики:
http://*********ru/1678973.jpg
Это мои сказочные персонажи.
http://*********ru/1677948.jpg
М.Монро - пародия
http://*********ru/1641084.jpg
Это цыгане. В серединке енто я пляшу. Эх, люблю зажигать!!!

----------


## tolyanich

> от*пук* букета... протиовгазы!!!


:biggrin:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> И что такого позорного в лотерее?:smile:


Да Боже упаси- позорного... Я имела в виду те призы, которые мне приносили для одаривания гостей!:frown:
А для лотереи, я выбираю что-нибудь получше чем туалетная бумага, вот и всё!  :smile:

----------


## tolyanich

*Оксана Радуга*,
 Так  .. я подумал ,что это Инна  Ёжик написала  


> низкопробный номер программы: лотерея, которую играла вначале своей карьеры.


Я у неё спрашивал:smile::biggrin:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*tolyanich*

Понятно. Вот я тундра....:biggrin:

----------


## Расияна

А мне нравиться лотерея. Это же как обыграть. У меня целый блок: Сбербанка. Это и лотерея и аукцион и как минимум два тоста. Всегда бывает момент, когда гости устали и пить и есть и танцевать. Вот тогда и провожу. А призы сами заказчики приобретают, мое дело обыграть, что бы весело было.

----------


## tolyanich

*Оксана Радуга*,
 :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Перина Анна

Универсальная. Для Всех бабс! 

Гости кричат имя именинницы или невесты.

*(авторск)*


(Имя)   -   на счастье дано!
(имя) - пусть будет всё, как в кино!
........... -  все поздравления шлют!
........... - из пожеланий салют!

........... -  будьте любимы всегда!
........... -  гости желают мира, добра!
........... - самый прекрасный рассвет!
........... - добрый, сердечный привет!

........... - взгляд, как волшебный магнит!
Радостью, нежностью, счастьем пьянит!
............ -  наш человек дорогой!
Будем всегда только рядом с тобой!

----------


## Инна Р.

> И что такого позорного в лотерее?


Призы, которые я перечислила. Может в советские времена, когда туалетная бумага была в дифиците - это было круто, потом стало смешно. ну еще 10 лет посмеялись и  хватит уже!!!
Имеет место быть лотерея - всякая разная! Но - призы должны быть классные, оригинальные!!! Смеяться будут - и удовольствие получать и со стороны выглядит - стильно и дорого, если призы кайфовые, под соответствующую музыку! (дальше  могу только в личку) :biggrin:

А вы*пукы* - у меня через слово: дисграфия называется, болезнь! Не хохо*тайте* над больными людьми!!!  :Oj:  :Vah:

----------


## tolyanich

> дисграфия


 У меня тоже такое есть  , это  на  клавиатуре  ..голова за пальцами не успевает :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## СветЛана9

> у нас как-то на свадьбе воровала женщина. она была мамой свидетеля и ей показалось, что он "переработал" и захотелось отомстить ведущему.
> а поскольку мама была ещё и тамадой, то на выкуп она придумала провести мегаконкурс "длинная верёвка из одежды" - и конечно же красивейшую легенду о принцессе в башне рассказала перед этим.


Хороший подход к старому конкурсу! :Ok: Текстовку не припомните?

конкурс апош можно на выкуп проводить - мол если есть понимание, можно и вопросы с обувью - которую часто меняют на шарики или флажки.

А на этом вот месте поподробней можно задержаться?Огласите весь список,пожалуйста!:wink:

----------


## Порубовы

> Хороший подход к старому конкурсу!Текстовку не припомните?


конечно нет. ИМХО ужасный конкурс



> А на этом вот месте поподробней можно задержаться?


Про апош?
проще посмотреть, чем объяснить
http://youtube.cf/watch?v=TLmFHejvf_0
а флажки - перейдите по ссылке в подписи у нас "наш деморолик" посмотрите последний ролик на странице последнюю часть - там сердючка вела этот конкурс

----------


## tolyanich

> Про апош?


 Про апож:wink: Название в перевёрнутом виде дожно звучать :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*Порубовы Артём и Таня* Посмотрел ваши ролики :Ok:  
Давно (но не активно:biggrin:) ищу папаху как у вашего  Вицина.  Не подскажете  где такую найти?

----------


## Александрия

> Призы, которые я перечислила. Может в советские времена, когда туалетная бумага была в дифиците - это было круто, потом стало смешно. ну еще 10 лет посмеялись и хватит уже!!!


Инна, а мне однажды на юбилее тридцатилетнем пришлось такие призы раздавать гостям. Юбилярша, девушка оригинальная, в магазине приколов купила туал. бумагу на которой сто долларовые купюры были распечатаны, и туал. бумага "веселая камасутра", народ аж чуть не в драку, когда призы эти вручала)))Наверное опять дефицит наступает.....( шучу конечно)

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

tolyanich спрашивал  где купить папаху. Папаху я выписывала из каталога  Чем развлечь гостей, там есть черные и белые, у меня белая  очень красиво смотрится. Проводила свадьбу мужик  у меня просил её продать.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> У меня целый блок: Сбербанка. Это и лотерея и аукцион и как минимум два тоста.


А можно мне ознакомиться? Открытие нового филиала Сбербанка намечается, Буратино с Золотым ключиком уже был, повториться никак не могу, чиновники те же самые. Может пригодиться?

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> tolyanich спрашивал  где купить папаху. Папаху я выписывала из каталога  Чем развлечь гостей, там есть черные и белые, у меня белая  очень красиво смотрится. Проводила свадьбу мужик  у меня просил её продать.


МАрина, а можно узнать, где познакомиться с этим  каталогом? Или он в журнале?

----------


## Порубовы

> Давно (но не активно) ищу папаху как у вашего Вицина. Не подскажете где такую найти?


это муляж. знаете, есть таки чёрно-белые шарфики - у нас они продавались в магазинах трёшка - всё по три гривны. мы чёрную мохнатую нитку оторвали и на флисовую основу понашивали петлями. получилось похоже ))))

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> МАрина, а можно узнать, где познакомиться с этим  каталогом? Или он в журнале?


Лена, вот здесь: http://party-games.zaural.ru/sbornik/cat.html

----------


## tolyanich

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
 Спасибо

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> это муляж.


 Было  у меня такое подозрение:biggrin:

----------


## Любаша И.

Дорогие мои!Писала подобный пост в теме ищу,прошу....никто не откликнулся.....на свадьбе буду делать переодевания гостей и захотелось чего-то неизбитого! Решила нарядить одного из гостей в Зубную фею,обыграть ее пытаюсь словами,типо,что все феи заняты осталась одна зубная,фее даю деньги-обманки -одну или две штуки и сказать,что фея принесла деньги за его зубы,когда спросят почему так мало,сказать типо,обращение к невесте ты себе жениха выбирала,как молодец,хорошие зубки....ну вот что-то в этом роде....и хочется какой-то фокус сморозить,фея то-волшебная!!!!Помогите подскажите,не судите строго.Ещё не проводила....вот пытаюсь сочинить!

----------


## Гвиола

*Иванова Любовь Витальевна*, Любушка,а смысл? Типа жениха, как коня по зубам невеста выбирала? Я б оскорбилась. И вообще эта Зубная фея у меня лично с кариесом ассоциируется. Уж если хочется необычный персонаж,сделай Лень. И пусть молодые от неё избавляются,чтоб она никогда в их доме не поселилась.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Иванова Любовь Витальевна*,
Согласна с Наташей...ну какая зубная фея:biggrin: не хочешь лень?? посмотри, может вохновит..Мой домашний розовый уют:tongue: http://vkontakte.ru/video61067225_151065477?noiphone

----------


## shoymama

А остальные шесть фей будут? Феи вроде уместны на рождении ребенка. И приходят с подарками.

----------


## Саша Львов

Привет, Украина! Обращаюсь именно к жителям Украины, поскольку хочу предложить сценарий НГ на украинском языке. Я его писала пару лет назад для одного китайского ресторана. Думаю специфику поймёте.
22.30 - Доброї ночі, пані та панове, ті, що обрали сьогодні місцем зустрічі Нового року ресторан „Пан тао”. Так вже склалось, що Новий рік – один з самих загадкових, дивовижних, казкових свят. Не даремно кажуть, що у новорічну ніч треба загадувати бажання і вони збудуться. Новий рік  – завжди початок чогось нового, початок календаря, початок нового дня. А де, скажіть мені, день розпочинається раніше всіх? Правильно, там де народжується сонце, на Сході. Можливо тому, теми і мотиви Сходу завжди так приваблювали людей і досі багато таємниць Сходу так і залишилися не відкритими. Сьогодні пропонуємо всім вам поринути у цей казковий світ і відчути себе трошки шейхами і раджами, трошки гейшами та наложницями. А для того ви усі вже купили білет на „Східний експрес” і  гра для вас вже почалась з того моменту, як ви переступили поріг цього загадкового закладу. Пропонуємо вам, мандруючи різними країнами Сходу знайти справжні скарби східних королів, відчути смак східних звичаїв та поборотися за головний приз. На протязі усієї ночі ви зможете заробляти бонуси, так звані „чі”, що в перекладі з китайської означає „приз”, завдяки своїй активності, розуму та винахідливості. Той, хто набере найбільшу кількість „чі” – стане володарем головного скарбу. Але поспішайте, скарб треба знайти лише до сходу сонця.
 Тож вирушаємо, часу залишилося не багато, попереду лише одна ніч, але ця ніч новорічна, а значить повна дива! Отже, ми відправляємося, щасливої всім дороги!
(Група „Шоколад” виконує пісню).
- Шановні гості, наша подорож вже розпочалась. 
(Звучить мелодія з кінофільму „Іронія долі або з легким паром”)
( 22.45)- Ми з вами ще в дорозі, шановні гості, а час невідступно наближається до Нового року. А скажіть мені, який фільм, уже на протязі багатьох років, у вас асоціюється з Новим роком? Так, це неперевершений шедевр Єльдара Рязанова „ Іронія долі або з легким паром”. Чи є у залі хтось, хто хоча би п’ять разів не дивився цей легендарний фільм? Та, здається, що ми всі знаємо кожне слово, просто напам’ять вже вивчили цілий фільм. Що ж, якщо так, то маєте можливість заробити для себе перші „чі” і відповісти на деякі запитання.(Приблизно 15-20 хвилин) (Ведуча проводить вікторину по фільму. Людина, яка відповідала найактивніше отримує 3 бонуси. Ще можливі заохочувальні бонуси.) А зараз для вас знову дарує свій талант група „ Шоколад”.
(23.15)- Ну що ж, перші бонуси зароблені, а значить ми уже наближаємося до першої країни нашої подорожі –В’єтнам. Можливо ви знаєте, як зустрічають Новий рік у цій країні:
а) мовчки усією сім’єю сидять біля каміну та дивляться на вогонь, що за прикметою спалює усі прикрощі минулого року та загадують на майбутній (Шотландія);
б) коли стрілки годинника наближаються до 12-ї голова сім’ї мовчки відкриває двері, ніби випускає старий рік та запускає новий ( Шотландія);
в) розпалюють у парках та на вулицях вогонь, роблячи, так зване, вогняне шоу. (Бонус) 
-  А також у В’єтнамі  дуже люблять співати пісні, ну тут у них з нами багато спільного. Я попрошу вас нагадати пісні у яких звучить слово „зима”.(10 – 15 хвилин) (Хто останній назве, або хто найбільше назве отримує бонус.)
23.40 – Ну а зараз, перед тим як ми усі приготуємося до зустрічі Нового року ще одна можливість відповісти у якій країні називають Діда Мороза Санта Клаус – Америка;
Пер Ноель – Франція
Баббо Натале – Італія;
Мікулаш – Чехія;
Папа Паскуале – Латинська Америка;
Сегацу Сан – Японія;
Шантан Лаожен – Китай. 7 лютого ресторан „Пан тао” запрошує усіх відсвяткувати Новий рік за східним календарем.
	Ну а так як у деяких країнах Новий рік уже зустріли, то відомий усім американський друг Санта Клаус вже завітав і до нас напередодні зустрічі Нового року. Вітайте його! ( Танець „Санта Клаус”)
- Ну що ж, знову для вас лунає пісня від групи „Шоколад”, а я нагадую вам, що буквально за 5 хвилин настане Новий 2008 рік тому ми запрошуємо усіх зібратися у цьому залі, щоби разом зустріти його і привітати усіх присутніх.
- До Нового року залишилося півхвилини, тож просимо приготувати свої келихи і давайте разом порахуємо останні секунди року, що минає: 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, з Новим роком!!! ( На ці слова починається вогняне шоу разом з виступом ударників.)
(Було би добре, якби „ Шоколад” одразу заспівав якусь новорічну пісню і я би запросила людей до танцю.) ( Приблизно до 00.30)
- Ми обіцяємо вам, що незабаром у вас буде можливість знову опинитися на танцювальному майданчику, а поки що ми зробили нову зупинку у ще одній східній країні - Кореї. Саме там у новорічну ніч дуже популярною є розвага серед жінок. А тепер спробуйте відгадати яка:
а) вони стрибають на дошках, як на дитячій гойдалці;(бонус)
б)вони поливають водою перехожих (Бірма);
в)вони наповнюють водою келихи, а коли годинник б’є 12 разів виплескують її через відкрите вікно (Куба). – А ще скажіть з якою твариною у вас асоціюється Новий рік? Звісно ж з мишкою. Тоді я запрошую сюди по одному представнику з кожного залу, хто має хоча б який талант художника. (Конкурс, малюється миша з закритими очима. Переможцю 3 бонуси, учасникам по одному.) ( 00.40) Пауза
00.50 – Циганський танець.
 (00.55) – Тут виникали запитання, чому серед східних країн раптом опинилися цигани? Бо перші виходці циган були саме з Індії. І відразу чергове запитання, як святкують Новий рік у Індії:
а) як тільки годинник починає бити дванадцять, люди самого різного віку залазять на стільці, столи, крісла та з останнім дзвоном дружньо, з поздоровленнями „ встрибують” в Новий рік ( Німеччина);
б) з останнім дзвоном гасять світло та усі закохані цілуються                  ( Болгарія);
в)проводять змагання по стрільбі з лукам та запускають повітряних зміїв. (Бонус)
Ну а хто згадає, чим ще особливо виділяється Індія? Правильно – фільмами. Не даремно кажуть, що фільми бувають добрі, погані та індійські. А ви колись бачили, як відбуваються зйомки фільму? (Конкурс хв.. 15-20) Бонус отримують всі учасники, найкращий - 3 бонуси. ( Пауза).
(1.30)Наступна країна нашого маршруту – Японія. Давайте спробуємо дізнатись, як святкують Новий рік у цій країні:
а) починають новий рік з поїдання гороху, який символізує врожайний рік та достаток в домі ( Латвія);
б) обов’язково розкидають зерно у себе вдома або там, де йдуть у гості ( Молдова);
в) у всіх храмах дзвонять 108 раз. Вважають, що у цей час люди очищуються від пороків.(Бонус)
А ще японські воїни зарекомендували себе, як відмінні вершники, бо ще змалечку кожний, поважаючий себе японець навчається їздити верхи. Тож пропоную зараз вийти двох учасників, які відчувають себе спритними вершниками.(Конкурс по надуванні кульок насосами, в кожній кульці записка зі словом                             . Вони наближаються туди, звідти виходить танцівниця, виконує танець гейші. Називаю це, як подарунок для  них, кожний отримує бонус, переможець – три.) (1.55) (Пауза, можна дати можливість трохи потанцювати).
 (2.15) – Що ж, наша подорож поступово наближається до завершення і деякі з вас уже підійшли зовсім близько до скарбу, але ви маєте можливість заробити ще бонуси, давши правильну відповідь на запитання, як зустрічають Новий рік у Китаї:
а) чекаючи гостей, і чим більше їх прийде до твого столу, тим щасливішим буде для тебе рік ( Монголія);
б) викидають з вікон старі меблі та непотрібні речі (Італія);
в) запалюють на вулиці ліхтарі у вигляді 12 „шенсяо” – тварин, що символізують кожний рік 12-літнього місячного календаря. (бонус).
Але ми ще не сказали про ті східні країни у яких ще й досі залишився звичай мати декілька жінок. Правильно, це арабські країни. І хто ж з чоловіків не хотів хоча б раз відчути себе шейхом? Мені зараз потрібно буде знайти по одному „шейху” з кожного залу, а також йому у підтримку по 4 жінки. (Конкурс „ Гарем”) Команда, що виграє отримує 10 бонусів, тобто по 2 на людину, учасники по 1-му.)
2.30. – Ну що ж, настав час підрахувати ваші чі. ( той, у кого їх найбільше під музику і золотий дощ запрошується  по сходах до скриньки з призом. Вручається головний приз від ресторану „Пан тао”, а тим у кого залишилися бонуси пропонується їх обміняти на... треба придумати шкалу обміну від коктейлю до замовлення пісні у діджея (наприклад)). Всі запрошуються до танців.

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*
Надеюсь, будет кому-то полезным.

----------


## клеопатра-29

Любовь Витальевна я полностью согласна с девочками предлагаю использовать бАБКУ БЫТОВУХУ если сами переодеваться будете можно сделать целый блок задействовать молодоженов и приглашонных

----------


## Любаша И.

*Гвиола*,
*senovaoxana*,
*клеопатра-29*,
 Спасибо за отклик,это действительно что-то новенькое ......костюмы я слеплю,а вот не могли бы вы про блок хоть чуточку поподробнее рассказать,под какую музыку их вывести этих бабок бытовух......и идея с уютом мне очень нравится,думаю уют можно выпустить на смену бытовухе.
Спасибо девочки,замечательные идеи!!!!!!

----------


## Любаша И.

Девочки красавицы,ну отзовитесь пожалуйста,дайте ещё пожайлуста волшебного пенделя для развития идеи!!!!мозг временно в ступоре)

----------


## natly44

> Привет всем кудесникам! Не помню, обсуждался ли где-нибудь этот вопрос, но он у меня после вчерашней свадьбы возник.Сколько по времени длится первый стол? Мне хочется всегда побольше интересного впихнуть, но кажется получается затянуто. Я наверное боюсь, где то в глубине души, что гости, покурив, не соберуться в том же настроении. Поделитесь у кого как?


так

*Добавлено через 1 час 8 минут*



> так


минут сорок редактировала своё "так", и пришло сообщение от форума......30 минут, и не более, а текста былооооо,  уже поздно попробую завтра!

----------


## Порубовы

> под какую музыку их вывести этих бабок бытовух..


оооо про бытовуху очень много песен. правда все реперские.....
бытовуху молодые будут изгонять чем? что -то на тему "есть ли жизнь после свадьбы"?
или как зажигают пары, у которых приличный семейный стаж - тут можно бы было поцелуи на вылет провести...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Порубовы*,
 какая аватарка красивваяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

ну спасибо. это нас лучший фотограф Днепропетровска сфоткал - наша 6 летняя дочь )))

----------


## Dju

> на свадьбе буду делать переодевания гостей и захотелось чего-то неизбитого!


Очень часто в погоне за "чем-нибудь неизбитым" есть риск съехать к полному бреду. Аккуратно, не увлекайся сильно!

----------


## Тонюсик

Краткая пред история к сценарию: юбилярше- 70 лет,потрясающе красивая и энергичная женщина. Большую часть жизни занимается тем,что водит и возит людей в турпоходы, и турпоездки,причем многие ездят с ней много лет.
И вообще,она замечательная!
                               Сценарий юбилея т.Вали.
В качестве украшения в зале на стене – стенгазета: паровозик с вагонами, в окна которых вклеены фотографии т.Вали в разные годы жизни.
На входе всем входящим раздаются билеты – в последующем эти билеты будут использованы, как фанты, на них написаны номера, в углу или с одной стороны можно сделать фото юбилярши.


Для конкурсов можно сделать какие нибудь призы в виде брелоков или магнитиков  с  т.Валиной фоткой.
Музыка – Начало юбилея т. Вали
Все рассаживаются по своим местам и ведущая начинает.
Ведущая: Здравствуйте, дорогие гости!
Мы приветствуем вас в вагоне ресторана нашего поезда, который идет по туристическому маршруту из серии ЖЗЛ, и сегодня мы путешествуем  по жизненным вехам нашей прекрасной юбилярши Валентины Степановны!
Поаплодируем ей, она этого достойна!
Итак, мы начинаем…
Музыка Про родителей
Как то в теплый осенний день в селе Харьковка Рязанской области в семье секретаря совхоза ждали появления ребенка… И вот  Матрена почувствовала приближение этого знаменательного события. Конечно же, послали за повитухой,  но она так и не пришла, и наша любимая Валентина Степановна появилась на свет практически без посторонней помощи, что не могло не сказаться на ее характере – девушка у нас она сильная и самостоятельная! 
1.И сейчас я хочу предложить поднять бокалы и выпить за  замечательных людей, которые подарили нам эту шикарную, умную, самодостаточную женщину – за  родителей нашей т.Вали!
Выпили, перекусили.
Звук объявления.
Ведущая: А теперь мы немного остановимся на станции Детство Валентины Степановны.
ПесенкаЯ прививки не боюсь если надо уколюсь
И в продолжение нашей истории хочу рассказать о двух озорниках – братике и сестренке. 
Однажды в сельскую больницу пришла разнарядка – срочно сделать прививки всем детям в совхозе. Дети – всегда дети, и всегда боятся уколов! Но! Как по разному ведут они себя, когда дело доходит до них. И когда врач пришел в дом к нашим героям, дети – маленькие Валюша и Юрик конечно же спрятались от врача в самое надежное место – под кровать, и когда кого-то из них пытались вытащить оттуда,  другой в это время держал его за руки и тянул обратно! Так и не вышло ничего ни у врача, ни у родителей и детей оставили в покое, так и сделав им прививок…
Зато эти чудесные брат и сестра так всю свою жизнь и идут рядом, помогая и поддерживая друг друга, если вдруг приходят жизненные неурядицы…
Юрий Степанович женился на красавице, которую зовут, кстати так же, как нашу юбиляршу - Валентина, и вот уже 53 года они вместе…
2.Слово предоставляется брату нашей юбилярши – Юрию Степановичу и его жене Валентине Никитичне!
Звук объявления
И вот следующая станция: Юность Валюши.
Музыка встреча с мужем
Ах, детство, детство! Как быстро оно пролетает! И вот уже наша Валечка прекрасная стройная девушка! Только недавно были детские шалости, вместе с братом и его друзьями, озорничали, ходили в походы, и вдруг… 
Один из друзей брата УВИДЕЛ! Увидел не просто озорную девчонку  Валюху,  а раскрасавицу Валентину!
Года стрелою пролетели
Умчалось детство, словно сон
Вдруг сердце сладостно запело
Ах, неужели это Он!?
А он, взглянув в глаза однажды
Вдруг понял, что пришла весна!
И соловьи вокруг пропели:
Смотри – ведь это же Она!
 А тут  пришла повестка, пора в армию! Как же так, а ведь уведут , как пить дать уведут !
 И тогда произнес он важные слова «Будешь ждать  меня?», «Буду…» зарделась Валентина… ну а потом…потом было много разного, и хорошего и не очень , ведь это жизнь… но это не важно, важно то, что сейчас они снова вместе – Валентин и Валентина!    
3.Слово мужу нашей красавицы – Валентину 
Танец юбилярши с мужем под ту же песню или под песню Стаса Михайлова Все для тебя. Они танцуют , а все встают вокруг них в круг.???
Звук объявления
Ведущая: Следующая станция! Дети нашей юбилярши!
Сейчас предлагаю дать слово детям юбилярши, но сначала они пусть вместе прокричат очень простую фразу, которую мы к сожалению очень редко говорим нашим мамам, я предлагаю гостям помогать дочкам!
А фраза эта очень простая: Спасибо за то, что на свете ты есть!
Итак, я говорю текст, а когда махну рукой, вы говорите:
Спасибо за то, что на свете ты есть!
 Ведущая: Добрая, милая, славная наша!
С каждым деньком ты становишься краше!
Достоинств, умений твоих и не счесть!
Дети, гости: "СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!"

Прими пожеланий из счастья букет,
Здоровья, удачи на тысячу лет!
Любимой мамочке - слава и честь!
"СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!"

Пусть исполняются планы, мечты!
Лучшая женщина - только лишь ты!
Всех поздравлений сегодня не счесть...
"СПАСИБО ЗА ТО, ЧТО НА СВЕТЕ ТЫ ЕСТЬ!
УРРРАА!
Как вы знаете, нынешний год – это год Тигра, когда то, совсем недавно)), год Тигра преподнес нашей Валюше шикарный подарок – дочку Леночку! 
Дочка выросла так быстро
Мигом годы пронеслись
Но так же радостно, искристо
Собою вашу  озаряет жизнь!
Музыка Михаил Боярский – Тигры
4.Ведущая: Слово предоставляется старшей дочке нашей юбилярши – Елене и ее мужу  Дмитрию!
Музыка Представление Тонечки.
 Ведущая: Про младшенькую дочку нашей т. Вали я не могу говорить равнодушно, ведь это моя близкая подружка, а что бы как то представить ее, хочу рассказать маленькую историю: Как то на ее день рождения мы пошли с девчонками на дискотеку, как обычно, танцевали, бесились, и на нашу Тонечку запал один молодой человек…
А наша выдумщица и фантазерка Динуля  приготовила для Тони сюрприз, она принесла лист ватмана и маркеры, и предложила сделать большую открытку для именинницы, так вот, когда мы этому молодому человеку предложили, просто нарисовать, то, как он себе представляет нашу подружку, и он очень точно охарактеризовал ее- он нарисовал яркую и красивую Звезду! Да еще подписал, что бы никто не сомневался – Супер Стар!
 Дочурка младшая, меньшая, как звезды в небе хороша!
Когда ты просто улыбнешься от радости поет душа!
5.Тонечка.
Песня Таисии Повалий Мама-мамочка.
___________________________________________________________________    

Звук объявления.

6.Ведущая: следующая станция: Внуки нашей именинницы!
Музыка Поздравление внуков
С днем рождения, бабуля тебя, с юбилеем! 
В этот вечер прекрасный мы вместе с тобой.
И хороших, и ласковых слов не жалеем
Для тебя любимой нашей и родной!
Давно уж вечер опустился за окошком,
Но ты бабуля, с нами, ты - наша звезда. 
И пусть мы празднуем осеннею порою,
Желаем все тебе: сияй всегда!
С юбилеем, дорогая бабуля!
Ведущая, обращаясь к юбилярше: Валентина Степановна, а вы хорошо знаете голоса ваших внуков? Сможете их различить? Уверены? 
Тогда поворачивайтесь спиной к залу, и слушайте внимательно, сейчас они будут читать стихи, а вы должны угадать, кто из них говорит.

Детвора выстраивается в полукруг за юбиляршей, берут шарики, наполненные гелием, немного вдыхают в себя и читают стихи.
Например Вредные советы Остера.
После стихов, внуки поздравляют т.Валю
________________________________________________________________ 

Цыганочка для   семейства Бойцовых
Втягивая в танец всех присутствующих
Ведущая: .Она не будет долго плакать 
Когда уронит в речку мяч
Татьяна наша не привыкла
От трудностей пускаться в плач.
А муж ее мужик прикольный
Не любит легких он путей
Всех бабочек ушами переловит
 Чтоб подарить любимой их своей!
7.Слово предоставляется племяннице нашей Валентины Степановны – Татьяне и ее мужу Владимиру


Звук объявления.
Ведущая:  Да, конечно, без наших родных нам было бы очень сложно в этом мире, но ведь не зря говорят: Родные и друзья, то есть эти два слова идут по жизни рядом, и иногда мы друзья становятся практически родными, потому что наши друзья – они отражение нашей души и в них мы видим какие то недостающие нам качества, мы словно дополняем друг друга, становясь одним целым.
Итак, Станция друзья Валентины Степановны!
Музыка Песня подруг
8.Ведущая: И хочу немного рассказать про одну из подруг нашей дорогой именинницы – про Нину Васильевну! Когда то они выходили замуж за друзей и свадьба была у них в один и тот же день, и с тех пор так и дружат они. Нина  Васильевна  прекрасная хозяйка, очень добрый и душевный человек, я хочу предоставить ей возможность поздравить подружку.
 Музыка Песня подруг	
9.Ведущая: А сейчас нашу Валентину Степановну поздравит подруга Раиса Тимофеевна- абсолютно уникальная женщина, что подтверждено самой природой – редкая группа крови, заслуженный донор, блестящий ветеринар, обожает выращивать кроликов и хомячков!
Помимо этого обладает потрясающим талантом – в течении трех дней может питаться исключительно коньяком и финиками- в реквизит

___________________________________________________________________ 
Ведущая: А теперь наш поезд сделает небольшую остановку, и во время стоянки я предлагаю  немного размяться! Думаю, нет человека в этом зале, который не знал бы танца Сиртаки! А вот танцевать его умеют далеко не все, предлагаю провести небольшой мастер класс по обучению греческому танцу  Сиртаки!  
Танец Сиртаки.
Ведущая: дорогие друзья, постройтесь пожалуйста в две шеренги, можно по принципу девочки налево, мальчики направо!
А теперь каждая шеренга делает пять шагов назад.
Начинаем! Сейчас зазвучит музыка, и правая шеренга по моей команде сделает три шага вперед – и поклон. Затем три шага назад. Маэстро, музыку! 

А теперь очередь левой шеренги. Движения те же!
Потом  следующие движения:
Прыжок
Притоп левой ногой
Притоп правой ногой
Дружное « Э-эх!»
Озорное «У-ух!»
Разворот на 180 градусов
Затем повторяем еще раз в несколько более быстром темпе. В завершение танца, по сигналу Любаши обе шеренги идут навстречу друг другу и в центре берутся за руки, образуя пары. Все поворачиваются в одну сторону и включается Верка Сердючка.
По настроению можно поставить Хавана нарцисс.

Потом можно немного еще потанцевать , по обстановке.
Звук объявления
Ведущая: Мила, стройна, умна — 
Валюша, Валентина, 
И скажет все в глаза она, 
Не разбирая чина.
Она — хозяйка хоть куда, 
Лишь молодят ее года,

Смела не только с виду, 
Друзей не даст в обиду.

На стол сумеет в миг собрать, 
И спляшет, и споет. 
Пускай сияет благодать 
Над нею круглый год!


На самом деле, наша юбилярша совершенно потрясающий человек, человек у которого практически везде  есть свои люди и эти люди готовы идти за ней и в огонь и в воду! Согласитесь, не так часто встречаются на нашем пути настоящие кумиры, такие, как В.С. да она просто королева, вы согласны со мной?
А что бы подтвердить этот факт, предлагаю провести коронацию Валентины Степановны и присвоить ей почетное звание Королевы Красоты и Туризма!
Согласны?
Музыка на коронацию
Предлагаю, что бы коронацию проводили ее коллеги из Республиканской и Городской станций юных туристов!
Прошу  мужчину торжественно одеть корону нашей Королеве! 
А королева должна произнести клятву верности своему народу!
Клятва:
Клянусь, покуда ноги носят, возить вас по родным просторам!
Клянусь, каждое утро кормить вас не менее чем пятью кашами!
Клянусь, что на обед всегда будет и борщ и плов и жареная курица!
Клянусь всегда оставаться молодой, здоровой и красивой!
Клянусь всегда быть бодрой и энергичной!
Клянусь, клянусь, клянусь!!!

Ура!
Ведущая: и продолжая греческую тему, я прошу сейчас оставаться коллег здесь и помочь мне мужчину
Вам сегодня достается роль Апполона. (венок). Еще мне нужны две женщины. Вас тоже попрошу мне помочь. Вы будете нимфами. Я читаю две строчки. Третью – Апполон. Вы повторяете - Желаю счастья и любви!, а четвертую – нимфы - И мы того же мнения!

На юбилей к Вам появился Апполон, 
Он бог любви, и здесь он не напрасно. 
Расскажет Он Валюше пару слов
И тост произнесет он громогласно! 

Вас, Валенина, поздравляем! 
Вы прекрасны, без сомненья. 
Апполон: Желаю счастья и любви! 
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения! 

Пусть будет сладкой ваша жизнь, 
В душе не смолкнет пение! 
Апполон: Желаю счастья и любви! 
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения! 

Семья пусть будет ваша дружной, 
Зачем красивым трения? 
Апполон: Желаю счастья и любви! 
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения! 

За вас поднимем мы бокалы, 
И сделаем то с рвением! 
Апполон: Желаю счастья и любви! 
Нимфы: И мы того же мнения!
Поаплодируем нашим артистам! 
Роли исполняли:
Аполлон: Евгений Самсонович
Нимфы: Валентина Федоровна
Валентина Феликсовна
Галина Владимировна
Любовь Степановна
Майра Жумагалиевна
Лидия Петровна
Реквизит: Венок для Аполлона, и простыни для нимф
Поздравление от коллег.
Ведущая:
А сейчас я хочу чтобы мы произнесли тост вместе. Я буду говорить строчку, а вы гости должны отвечать "хорошо" это или "плохо".
Высоко-высоко в небе красиво летит самолет, это ... ХОРОШО
У самолета отказал двигатель, это ... ПЛОХО
Но у летчика есть парашют, это ... ХОРОШО
А парашют не раскрывается, это ... ПЛОХО
Внизу на поле стоит огромный стог сена, это ... ХОРОШО
А из стога сена торчат вилы, это ...ПЛОХО
Но пилот не попал на вилы, это ... ХОРОШО
Но он не попал и на стог сена, это ... (здесь обычно смеются все)
Тост: ...... чтобы все было только ... (гости кричат) ХОРОШО!
9.А ведь наша Валентина Степановна вырастила замечательные кадры, и сейчас ее поздравят бывшие юные туристы, хотя не такие уж они и бывшие)))
Подождите, подождите, сейчас вы нам покажете, помните ли вы все , чему учила вас наша юбилярша. Ведь вы туристы? А туристы должны уметь оказывать первую медицинскую помощь! Так вот сейчас мы и проверим , кто из вас лучше справиться. 
Итак, пострадавшие- прошу в центр. 
Туалетная бумага.
Музыка  Газонокосика.
Молодцы! А теперь предлагаю немного потанцевать!
Музыка на выход Чайников.
После выступления Чайников сразу музыка с диска и танец Ильи и Любы.
10.Чайники
11.тамада.
Ведущая:
 Нет! Женщина не виновата,
Когда приходит эта дата -
Тут календарь всему виной.
А Вы, всем датам вопреки,
Все так же молоды душой,
Стройны, изящны и легки.
Мы Вам желать не будем много,
Достоинств Ваших всех не счесть...
Так оставайтесь, ради Бога,
Всегда такой, какая есть!
А возраст - это не беда,
Переживем все юбилеи!
Ведь в жизни главное всегда,
Чтоб Вы душою не старели!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А это песня для Чайников(Чайники -это мы, друзья которые познакомились и подружились в одном из походов,организованных теть Валей, так называемое Братство Алюминиевого Чайника),на мотив песни группы Крематорий "Клубника со льдом"

Когда приходит пора, и душа зовет тебя вдаль
Ты номер ее набери, и просто скажи: «Теть Валь!
Отвезите меня туда, где небо дышит простором,
И солнца огненный диск сияет над косогором!»

Она открывает миры, прекрасней которых нет
Она научит смотреть и видеть чудесный свет
Природу родной страны, звездного неба вуаль
 Как? Ты не знаешь её? Скажу тебе – мне тебя жаль!

Она поднимет с утра и кашей накормит всех
Она не любит лентяев, но любит веселый смех!
Любишь валяться ты? Ну что ж, тогда просто держись!
Теть Валя скажет тебе – Движение это жизнь!

----------


## Иван1

Всем привет! 
Простая детская игра. 5 человек – 4 стула. Под музыку все бегают по кругу, а на обрыве занимают места на стульях. Кому не хватит места уходит из игры и забирает стул.
У меня своё решение для этой игры.
5 пар – 2 круга. Мужчины внутренний круг, женщины внешний, внутри 4 стула. Под музыку два круга двигаются в разных направлениях и танцуют. И вот фишка. Я предлагаю разнообразить финал каждого тура этой игры. 
1.	На обрыве музыки каждый мужчина должен усадить свою партнёршу на стул. Кто не успел, тот опоздал и пара выбывает. Убираем один стул.
2.	На обрыве музыки каждый мужчина должен сам сесть на стул и на колени к себе усадить партнёршу. И снова одна пара выбывает. 
     И вот здесь друзья внимание! Один стул подставляем назад, да так         .    чтобы получилось две скамейки, спинками друг к другу.
3.	На обрыве музыки каждый мужчина должен уложить свою партнёршу на скамейку. Ещё одна пара выбывает, а мы убираем одну скамейку.
4.	И на последнем этапе игры, мужчины должны сами лечь на скамейку и уложить партнёршу на себя.
Казалось бы такая детская игра, но здесь ведь всё по взрослому.

----------


## olgaring

у меня ещё более простой вариант, мужчины -внутренний круг , преклоняют колено перед дамами , женщины - внешний круг идут по кругу под музыку , музыка останавливается нужно успеть сесть на колено любому мужчине ( естественно мужчин на одного меньше) Не успевшая сесть , уводит из круга , понравившегося мужчину... 
Та же игра со стульями , но сколько смеха и неразберихи ... причём делаю её попозже , когда милые женщины уже не заботятся о своём внешнем виде:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

к разговору о ластах......

фото с сайта студии "Котёнок"

----------


## Тонюсик

Несколько дней не могла выйти на сайт,"Сервер перегружен,зайдите попозже"((((
Хочется сказать огромное спасибо Ане Периной за ее кричалки замечательные,Людмиле Оптимистке(у меня на рабочем столе даже папка есть"Помогалка от Оптимистки"),Ильичу,Курице(немного неловко так называть,извините) и многим многим другим,кто так щедро делится своими идеями и материалами)))
А теперь несколько песен -переделок, может кому нибудь пригодится...
Правда они все написаны под конкретного человека, и иногда описывают конкретные события, но все равно, может и пригодятся кому нибудь, можно же и переделать...

НА мотив песни "А белый лебедь на пруду..."

Хочешь юрту куплю и поставим в Мичурин
Рядом вырою пруд, карасей напущу
Уток я разведу, и с тобой и с Матильдой
 Будем их мы стрелять, да и рыбку ловить 
Припев: 
 Да только степи нас зовут
Пора грибная настает
 Да и друзья ведь не дадут спокойно жить
И знаешь, что потянет нас
 То на Или ,то в Баканас
А там уже и Иссык куль недолго ждать

А пока юрты нет, будем ездить с тобою
И с толпою друзей по горам и степям
И на дачке теть Вали мы не раз соберемся
Что б попариться всласть и в бассейн понырять
Припев: 
 Да только степи нас зовут
Пора грибная настает
 Да и друзья ведь не дадут спокойно жить
И знаешь, что потянет нас
 То на Или ,то в Баканас
А там уже и Иссык куль недолго ждать


НА мотив песни "Мог ли я подумать.."

Мог ли ты подумать, 
Что в твой день рожденья
Мы возьмем так просто ,
И тебя вдруг украдем
 И что б ни говорил ты ,
И что бы ты ни думал
Мы снова вместе все с тобой
Припев:
А просто ты такой, ты послан нам судьбой
И долго будем мы ее благодарить,
За то, что рядом ты и наши все мечты
Всегда поможешь нам ты в жизнь их воплотить.

Счастлив тот не будет ,
Кто  тебя обидит
Потому что сразу,
 Он получит сразу в глаз 
Ну а потом по попе,
 А может и не только
Получит сразу он от нас
Припев:
А просто ты такой, ты послан нам судьбой
И долго будем мы ее благодарить,
За то, что рядом ты и наши все мечты
Всегда поможешь нам ты в жизнь их воплотить.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
НА мотив песни "Розовые розы, Светке Соколовой.."

У Динки Соколовой день рожденья
Ей сегодня надцать лет
Мы несем в подарок поздравленья
И красивый розовый букет
Знай, что скучно жить на этом свете
Тем, кто не знаком с тобой
Ты поверь, что утвержденья эти
Подтвердит из нас любой.
Припев:
Розовые розы, Динке соколовй,
Динке Соколовой – генераторше идей
Розовые розы, мы тебе подарим
В память наших прошлых
Наших развеселых дней

Знаешь, Динка, мы уже не дети
Просто мы друзья твои
Да и годы лучшие на свете
Все у нас конечно впереди
Помнишь приключенья на Кульсае
И границы переход
Пейзажи на Алтын емеле
И совместный наш полет

Динка приколистка Ты всем дорога нам
И расстаться больше нам не суждено
Динка хулиганка
Все тебя мы любим, все тебя мы любим
Крепко и давно

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
И еще одна песенка на мотив "Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает, пускай болтают,но мы то знаем..."

Сегодня  мы к тебе пришли на праздник
Ведь у тебя, подружка, день рождения
Поэтому собрались мы все вместе
Повспоминать, послушать и попить
Давай-ка ты нам водочки наклейка
И про коньяк не вздумай позабыть ты
А пиво мы с собою притащили
Зачем же деньги на ветер бросать

Припев
Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает
Пускай болтают, но мы то знаем
Что нас с тобой судьба теперь связала
И будем вместе мы с тобой всегда

За год прошедший многое бывало
И были ссоры, были примиренья
Останутся у нас в воспоминаньях
Не только Иссык-куль, Алтын ЕМЕЛЬ
Случилось так, что душами сроднились,
А кое с кем так просто породнились
Хотим, чтоб знала ты, подруга наша
Что можешь нас своей семьей назвать

Пусть говорят, что дружбы женской не бывает
Пускай болтают, но мы то знаем
Что мы с тобой ни на что не променяем
Сердечной дружбы нам подаренной судьбой

----------


## Курица

> Хочется сказать огромное спасибо Ане Периной за ее кричалки замечательные,Людмиле Оптимистке(у меня на рабочем столе даже папка есть"Помогалка от Оптимистки"),Ильичу,Курице(*немного неловко так называть,извините*)


 :067:  А почему неловко-то??????

*Курица* - она (то есть я) тоже Человек!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1735890.gif[/IMG]

 :042:  :034:

----------


## natly44

Всё будет в шоколаде

Встреча молодых караваем (родители жениха):
 распространённо традиционно сейчас:         №1

Встреча молодых караваем (родители невесты): 
из глубины веков:              №2

Встреча молодых шоколадным пирогом и бокалы с какао №3

Встреча молодых «Микс»

                                         БАНКЕТ

                                           часть 1 
Ведущая проходит в зал (готовится к приветствию)                  

Молодые, родители и гости проходят в зал

ведущая: Добрый вечер дорогие друзья! Сегодня мы собрались с вами в шикарном зале ___________________ , для того, чтобы отпраздновать первый семейный праздник наших молодых _______________________ и _______________________! (отбивка)      Аплодисменты                     

ведущая: приглашение гостей на вручение подарков

Все гости появились вовремя и не с пустыми руками! Ни что не делает гостя более приятным, чем пунктуальность и наличие у него коробки шоколадных конфет!
Уважаемые гости, в день свадьбы принято одаривать молодых цветами и подарками, я приглашаю Вас вручить молодым свои дары, а также сделать фото на память!
Прошу Вас поздравительные открытки оставить при себе, каждому из Вас  предоставится возможность поздравить молодых за праздничным столом!

фотосессия        

ведущая: приглашение гостей за праздничный стол

Вот и праздник ваш начинается
Вам сегодня поклон 
Вам сегодня почет
Вас сегодня много радости ждет!

Сегодня вы - молодожены! Возьмитесь за руки и под звуки свадебного марша занимайте самое почетное место за  праздничным столом.

А сейчас я приглашаю присаживаться рядом с молодыми тех, кто носит сегодня почётное звание свидетелей_________________________________________________
аплодисменты

Уважаемые родители! ______________________________________________________
Сегодня у Вас тоже особенный день. Ваши дети ________________________________        создали союз, союз двух сердец и Вы вместе со своими детьми сегодня здесь в этом зале! Прошу Вас занять почётные места рядом со своими детьми! аплодисменты

А теперь вы гости званные, и желанные милости просим вас за праздничный стол, на пироги, ватрушки, на пиво в кружках, на пир честной - на веселье горой!

Ещё раз добрый вечер, уважаемые дамы и господа! Мы рады Вас приветствовать в этом зале! 
Данное местечко называется «шоколадный рай», и мы с Вами не случайные гости на этом великолепном ужине с тематическими дегустациями. 
Мы приглашены на открытие шедевра:  рождение новой семьи,  рождение новой звезды:  имя той звезды, семья_____________________________     У этой звезды один путь! Шоколадом вымощена та дорога и ведет она в сладкий  рай совместной жизни!
Проведение своего шоколадного праздника молодые доверили нам:
весь вечер с Вами буду я - ______ведущая  ,музыкальное сопровождение обеспечивает__________________, звукооператор Вашего вечера, а также уважаемые гости , если Вы хотите остаться на долгую добрую память у наших молодых, то просим почаще бывать у объективов фото- и видео- камер. 
    ___________________________________    и    ____________________________________               в нашем зале.
Речами я не буду вас томить
Предлагаю всем налить
Закуску вкусную набрать
И с не терпеньем тоста ждать

Уважаемые гости! На правах ведущей прошу Вас наполнить бокалы для первого тоста!

Все готовы ?, так начнем
А сказать нам есть о чем!
Здесь большой сегодня праздник
И любовь всему виной
Два прекрасных человека стали мужем и женой

Первый тост (под красивую музыку).

Итак, позвольте провозгласить первый тост ! Взгляните на невесту...потом- на жениха. Нам не сыскать красивей пары, нигде наверняка! У ________________ - рост и сила. У ________________ - красота. Их жизнь соединила, конечно неспроста. 
ДОРОГИЕ  молодожёны! ______________________и______________________ Сегодня для вас, один из самых счастливых дней в вашей жизни...   Свершилось чудо - и в огромном мире вы нашли друг друга, обрели свою вторую половинку, и любовь. Сохраните чувства, которые сейчас горят в ваших сердцах и пронесите их такими же чистыми и светлыми через все совместные годы !

тостТак давайте же поднимем бокалы за сладкую парочку, за новую молодую семью,за их шоколадное счастье, которое они будут создавать вместе, со вкусом разнообразных приправ и начинок!
Прошу всех встать, поднять бокалы, Поздравить стоя молодых, Чтоб возвестить начало свадьбы, Начало новой жизни! 

Действие побуждение: Ура! Ура, молодым! 

ПРИ ПЕРВОМ «ГОРЬКО!» обьявить конкурс на самое громкое и частое горько и выдавать портреты М.Горького за это!

Отмечать всемирный день шоколада 11 июля 1995 года придумали французы, а мы с Вами присутствуем   на    рождении шоколадного шедевра в городе Вологда. Запомните этот день  27 августа 2010 года. Это   В а ш   шоколадный праздник

Шоколадные праздники усраиваются для создания шоколадных отношений, т.е.укрепления дружеских и тёплых чувств. Давайте знакомиться!

Знакомство с гостями. 

Есть ли в зале люди, которые  любят шоколад? аплодисменты

А эти  аплодисменты мы дарим тем гостям , кто предпочитает тёмный, горький шоколад всем остальным видам!  Аплодисменты

А сейчас бурными , очень бурными овациями встретим тех, кто жить не может без белого шоколада?

Посмотрите, Уважаемые гости, на наших молодых: жених, словно тёмный шоколад, невеста, словно белый шоколад    и     те, кто любит шоколад, знают, что это прекрасное сочетание....

 Шоколад, словно символ лёгкой, искромётной подлинной жизни, которую нельзя обуздать никакими запретами!       Семейная жизнь, как коробка шоколадных конфет, всё самое интересное — внутри. Давайте начнём открывать эту коробку — сегодня и прямо сейчас!        

Предлагаю Вам наполнить  свои  бокалы!

Представтье, что все мы в одной коробке конфет , конфет «Ассорти» ,  все мы разные, но все мы здесь, в этом зале, чтобы поздравить наших молодых _______________________________и _____________________________. Каждая конфета имеет свою упаковку. 

Синий  - постоянство, стабильность
белый — лёгкость, чистота и воздушность
зелёный — цвет жизни, плодородия, продолжения рода
жёлтый, золото — символ достатка
красный — цвет страсти, цвет любви

ведущая: тост за гостей У каждого шоколада есть свой вкус, так и каждый человек неповторим и уникален, у каждого из Вас есть  своя  изюминка. За Вас, уважаемые гости!!!      песня

ведущая (зараннее предупреждает родителей): Слово для поздравления предоставляем родителям жениха и невесты! Вы прожили много лет — дайте добрый им совет!
Первыми слово берёт отдающая сторона 
______________________________________________________________                  папа Н
______________________________________________________________ мама Н

Слово предоставляется родителям жениха!
_________________________________________________________папаЖ__________________________________________________________мамаЖ

тост за родителей:                Уважаемые родители !

Спасибо за бессонные ночи и тихие родительские слезы, за вашу любовь и нежность, за вашу требовательность и строгость, за то, что глубоким счастьем светятся ваши глаза, когда вы видите своих детей !  Песня

Кричалка "За Вас, родители, за Вас!"

песня

Конкурс для молодых: «МЕШОЧКИ С КАКАО БОБАМИ» 
гостям в это время предложить наполнить бокалы

При входе в шоколадный рай Вы обменялись шоколадными бобами, в знак любви и верности друг друга, прошу Вас не сочтите за труд, во всеуслышание обменяться ласковыми, сладкими, манящими словами в адрес друг друга. 

песня

Прошу тебя, невеста, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка жениха, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твой муж.

Прошу тебя, жених, доставая какао-бобы по одному из мешочка невесты, произнеси добрые слова, которыми, как ты думаешь, будет называть тебя твоя жена.

Уважаемые гости, у них всё получается! У них прекрасное воображение, осталось воплотить его в жизнь, а таким людям для работы нужны две вещи: тихое, спокойное гнёздышко и сладости!              

Ведущая: хочу Вам крикнуть «ГОРЬКО!», но......

конкурс «Поцелуй на мосту любви»


Танец невесты с папой  
___________________________________ бережно хранил свою дочь    ___________________________ ..............лет, и теперь он передаёт свою драгоценность тебе, ____________________ , храни, как зеницу ока, оберегая и любя, не спугни своё счастье!

Прошу всех гостей остаться на танцевальной площадке, наши молодые подарят нам великолепный первый танец!с середины танца присоединяются все гости.

Обьявить танец молодых! 
песня

                      Танцевальный перерыв 15 минут!

----------


## natly44

Часть 2

Организационный момент

Я вижу у вас хорошее настроение
Мы продолжаем наши поздравления
И чтоб не нарушать канонов
Родным и близким дадим мы слово

Слово гостям тост    песня

Викторина «Верите ли Вы, что.....» шоколадные вопросы или про молодых обговариваю при встрече, чаще выбирают шоколадные

Слово гостям  тост     песня

Ведущая: Разрешите нам присоединится ко всем поздравлениям сказанным родителями, гостями и преподнести Вам небольшой подарок:

тост "хрустальная туфелька"

Конкурс «На плантации»(сборщики какао-бобов)

А сейчас мы с Вами перенесёмся в тропические леса Амазонки на родину какао! 

выбрать две команды , желательно команда из гостей невесты и команда из гостей жениха, по 4 человека 2 М + 2 Ж (Вопросом: Кто в детстве, вопросами:

1 испытание: Придумать название и гимн племени (девиз команды): 

       «Домашняя индейка» и «Мускусный утконос» 
Выдать соответствующие атрибуты каждому индейцу (венок из цветов, перья на голову, набедренные повязки)

Вы — племена туземцев,Ваши главные:       ______________________

ИТАК, Вы - племена туземцев, целью которых является добраться до Огненной Земли, добыть в нелегкой борьбе священный Тотем и научиться готовить волшебный эликсир, в который замешаны сила, свобода духа, независимость, красота и немножко ликера для крепости. 

2 испытание: Перед сбором урожая, племена танцуют ритуальные танцы, дабы задобрить своё божество, прося помощи и хорошей погоды. Поприветствуем туцемских красавиц Ведь они всегда олицетворяли романтику и экзотику и славились гостеприимством.
Правда, они же съели Кука, но ведь это было давно, 

К ритуалу надо подготовиться: Обычно  сбор урожая совпадает с 

Гавайские перевертыши".
Ведущий. У гавайских аборигенов, дабы заговорить злых духов, есть привычка говорить запутанно, 
то есть, переворачивая слова на противоположные по значению. 
Получиться ли у вас обмануть злых духов и освоить так называемые гавайские перевертыши…

С пальмы свешивалась обезьяна, вовсе не похожая на банан желтого цвета. 

(В траве сидел кузнечик, совсем как огуречик, зелененький он был.)

В одиночку грустно сидеть на необитаемом острове и бубнить под нос себе стихи. 

(Вместе вес ело шагать по просторам и, конечно, припевать лучше хором.)

Они плывут, плывут из ближайшей хижины, плохие туземцы, грустные захватчики. 

(Мы едем, едем, едем в далекие края, хорошие соседи, веселые друзья.)

Черным болотом кончается океан, а разлука заканчивается слезами. 

(С голубого ручейка начинается река, ну а дружба начинается с улыбки.

3 испытание: На плантации какао лесов давно созрел урожай и туземцам необходимо собрать его.

Уважаемые гости за столом! Вы сейчас попытаетесь изобразить плантацию со спелым урожаем. Какао-бобы — это воздушные шары(маленькие). Вы их надуваете (плоды — созрели) и отпускаете на пол (плоды упали на землю). Как только плод коснулся земли, Вы (обращаясь к участникам) должны будете при помощи специального орудия труда для сбора плодов -  МАЧЕТЕ(надувная клюшка), собрать урожай вот в эти корзины!
                                                                   (выяснить кто больше ?)
А сейчас , необходимо пригласить сюда предводителя племени(папы) ____________________ и  Вождя племени ____________________  ,  в о о о н  они сидят и покуривают трубку мира! 
Племя Вас украшает (к щиколоткам и запястьям привязываются все надутые шарики на небольшой веревочке). Надо на скорость полопать шарики: на запястьях - руками, на щиколотках — каблуками.
Ай да предводители, Ай да молодцы!!! 

Присаживайтесь и продолжайте раскуривать трубку мира! Бурные апплодисменты!!

4 испытание: Сушим какао плоды. Цель: удержать, как можно дольше, и как можно больше шаров на банановом листе.(Обруч с плёнкой)

определение победителя ????

мы благодарим племена, за столь красочное ритуальное действо, вы награждаетесь сладкими призами, а  Ваш Священый тотем достаётся молодым, он станет символом богатства и процветания их семьи !  
И в честь этого события все участники захватывающего приключения исполняют вокруг костра дикие танцы

Танцуют дикие танцы вокруг священного тотема( семейный очаг )

Зажжение семейного очага

Прошу жриц племён передать Священный огонь от костра племён, молодым, для зажжения семейного очага(мамы молодых)

Поднимем бокалы с волшебным напитком на ваших столах за счастье молодых, за их семейный очаг!

Танцевальный марафон – кричалка – «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»

Ведущая: Какие начинки бывают у шоколада? (подвести наводящими вопросами к фруктам) Предлагаю попробовать эти начинки на вкус!?

Пригласить оставшихся гостей выйти на танцевальную площадку, если танцуют разрозненно:
а разве ламбада — сольный танец?
Ламбада  или Арамзамзам

                              Танцевальный перерыв 20 минут

                                                  часть 3

застольные вопросы: как оргмомент

1.Что растёт на хлебном дереве?

	буханки чёрного хлеба
	булки
	плоды, заменяющие хлеб

2.Что растёт на шоколадном дереве?
	шоколадки
	конфетки

3.Есть ли такая река?
	мама
	тётя
	бабушка

4.Как называют(ли) шоколад?
	«пища богов»
	«коричневое золото»
	«чёрное золото»

5.Какой сегодня день(шоколадный праздник)?
	день свадьбы
	число и месяц

конкурс«Шоколадный парк-музей»

Уважаемые гости, уникальный парк-музей открылся сегодня в ___________________, Как отмечают организаторы выставки  ......................................................................., на создание экспонатов музея ушли тонны шоколада, карамели и леденцов.

В музее представлены сладкие копии нефритовых статуэток, фарфора, живописи.
Экспонаты данного музея оживают, танцуют и даже поют.....
открытие музея через 5 минут: 

На открытие шоколадного парка-музея приглашаются его организаторы, встречайте(,талантливые,энергичные,обворожительные,импозантные, молодые _______________________________________)
на подносе ножницы и натянута красная атласная лента.

Под бурные аплодисменты разрезать ленту

Открытие парка музея мы начинаем с аукциона: Молодые ............... и................., любезно предоставили самый первый экспонат своего музея. Итак, на лот выставляется комплект из 4 шоколадных яиц с портретами молодых в натуральном возрасте и возрасте 5 лет(фотошоп), начальная цена лота 30 рулей, все вырученные от продажи средства(или в общий банк молодых) , Итак,1500 рублей раз, 1500 рублей два, 1500 рублей три, продано, молодому человеку................, прошу Вас не затеряйтесь в толпе, Вы нам ещё пригодитесь! 

Уважаемые гости, Представляю Вам следующий экспонат музея: 

Изготовлен из лучших сортов тёмного шоколада, сладкий на все 100%, обворожительный искуситель и соблазнитель. Кто бы Вы думали? 
Выбрать из вышедших зайца (кто больше подходит) Д или М

Шоколадный заяц (манишка, ушки, шортики с хвостом). 

А сейчас предлагаем Вам почувствовать себя шоколадным зайцем, такая возможность представляется не каждый день, Вы согласны? 
Мы предоставляем Вам такую возможность: для правдоподобности вот Вам капуста (корзина с шоколадками в виде долларовых купюр), поделись зайка капустой с тем в зале, кто наиболее тебе приглянулся, (можно шепнуть, чтобы присаживался на колени ко всем и каждому)

А мы , в свою очередь, должны увидеть этого шоколадного зайца.     Песня


Дорогие молодожёны, прекрасная шоколадная статуэтка, настоящее произведение искуства, интересно..............., 1 чел.                            приз

 а что же мы увидим дальше..............

Белоснежные пачки и перьевые плюмажи, украшающие головы
Изящные движения 
Скрещенные руки и вытянутые носочки на ногах.
Неподражаемые фуэте и па де-де.
Ах, как бы позавидовала Анастасия Волочкова, если бы увидела эту неподражаемую композицию!

Встечайте, птицы счастья - белые лебеди на нашем приёме!(пачка и обруч с бантом) ............3 чел.  .................................... приз(ы)
(класика) 


Есть люди , у которых даже черные и белые полосы в жизни сделаны из шоколада. Наши молодые воплотили это в фигуре животного? Вы наверное уже догадались, что это полосатое чудо — зебра. (полосатая накидка и обруч с ушами)
танец................"я маленькаялошадка"                 2 чел.

Ну и наконец, символ достатка  в семье - слон, оооооооо, да у нас тут не один слон, а целых три. Следующая скульптурная группа -  слоники (спецнатягушки ушки с хоботом + чалма)
                                      и никакойпошлости                         3 чел.

Индийские слоны доставили Вам , молодые, свадебный подарок! (выходят из неожиданного места и катят хоботами «мешки» с какао(воздушные шары)..................................................................................призы

На этом наша экскурсия закончена!

Браво, браво молодым! Мы ждём от Вас новых смелых идей, нового шоколадного шедевра!

Тост    За их настоящее и светлое будущее!!!           песня

Мы всё о шоколаде, кто сколько его съел, а кто не его совсем не ел, кто куда его положил , а что ещё можно делать с шоколадом?! Во! 
Р И С О В А Т Ь! Шоколадная живопись — это буря положительных эмоций и для Вас и для гостей! Поверьте, Вам будет невероятно приятно рисовать шоколадную картину и тем самым сделать неповторимый подарок своими руками прямо во время торжества!

 Вызываются 4 человека (два художника и две топ модели) Хотим рисовать ?, А шоколадом????? ААААА?  А на обнажённом теле? 

Итак, у нас шоколадный БОДИ — АРТ!!!(приготовлены манекены, которые крепятся на девушек(женщин) и разогретый шоколад!

Участникам дать полную свободу мысли и творчества!
Под песню

Тост за творчесво или за творческие личности в нашем коллективе        

песня

                         Танцевальный перерыв 20 минут

                                              часть 4
организационный момент

тост

песня

Вопросы: для шоу «БЛОНДИНКА В ШОКОЛАДЕ» (4 участника: )

А на нашем вечере присутствует сладкая парочка, которая явно метит в производителей нового шоколадчика? Назовите её?  Ж + Н Правильно — выбегай скорей сюда!

А если исходить из того, что наши молодые теперь производители шоколада, Ж — тёмный, Н — белый шоколад , какой вид шоколада получиться при их смешивании? — молочный. Правильно — выходи скорей сюда!

Какую упаковку выберут наши молодые для своего шоколадчика, для сладкой девочки или сладкого мальчика? Правильно — пелёнку!,выползай сюда скорей!

Готовятся (выдать пакеты с одеждой):

Анастасия Волочкова
Маша Распутина
Ксения Собчак
Мария шарапова

и Николай Басков

выбрать жюри  (раздать лапки)

*войти в образ                      артистизм

*блондинка за рулём            реакция 

Участницам даём бинокли. На пол ложим верёвки(дорожное полотно), переворачиваем бинокли уменьшительными стёклами к себе, так чтобы отрезок дороги показался нам совсем маленьким и совсем не страшным.  
Не забываем о поговорке «Тише едешь - дальше будешь!» .....Поехали!....Оценивает конкурс сотрудник ГИБДД.........

*кулинарный поединок         способность готовить
-плитки шоколада
-шоколадные мешочки с жидким шоколадом
-белые одноразовые перчатки

задание: сделать памятную открытку молодым,проявив фантазию и оригинальность!
Или.......... заготовки корзиночек (бумажные) для изготовления конфет и в разных мисочках разные кусочки фруктов, орехов, в рюмках ликёр, коньяк, водка — изготовить конфеты с разными вкусами!
Оценят конкурс главный шев- повар семейного ресторана Н  и главный снабженец семейного ресторана Ж..

*интеллектуальное шоу        ум

Вопросы: 
1.	Сколько длилась столетнее сражение?
*116 лет  +
*99 лет
*150 лет
2.	В какой стране изобрели панамы?
*Бразилия
*Чили
*Панама
*Эквадор  +
3.	Как зовут короля Георга Шестого?
*Альберт  +взял псевдоним
*Георг
*Мануэль
*Алекс
4.	От какого животного происходит название Канарских островов?
*Канарейка
*Кенгуру
*Собака +от латинского canis — собака
*Крыса
 или про молодых, 

Всё это время тот, который натуральный блондин высовывает свой нос ,а я?....... под песню «Натуральный блондин, на всю страну такой один.....»

Победитель — натуральная блондинка (главный приз вечера )

тост за натуральность  и искренность наших отношений

песня
танцевальный перерыв 15 минут

часть 5
определение пола будущего ребёнка

конкурс «Киндер — сюрприз»( свидетели в костюмах цыпляток)  А сейчас у нас предвыборная кампания, кандидаты на выборах МАЛЬЧИК и ДЕВОЧКА.  АНАТОЛИЙ и АННА помогите гостям сделать свой выбор

Прошу Вас, уважаемые гости проголосовать

тост за детей

песня

 Перед тортом  А сейчас мы  с Вами приготовим вместе с молодыми их первый в жизни совместный торт ...ш о ко л а д н ы й........!

(готовим его вместе с гостями)

Ведущая показывает движения, гости повторяют. 

А теперь давайте вместе
Приготовим торт совместно.
Для начало нам нужна очень белая мука(звук ножниц режущих пакет с мукой или звук рвущейся  бумаги)
В руки сито мы возьмем (руки перед собой , держим сито)
И хорошенько потрясем (делаем характерные движения, как просевают муку)
Так отлично ! Молодцы! 

Собьем яйца от Души! ( звук разбивающихся яиц Вверх поднимаем руки и крутим кистями рук и жужим)
Возьмем немного молока(буль,буль,буль.....или о коровках) 
И похлопаем слегка! (хлопают)
Соль,сахар на глаз,....... на глаз я сказала!
Включаем миксер Перемешиваем (ЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖЖ.......характерный звук миксера)
Выкладываем в форму (плюх,плюх....)
Запекаем! (барабаним пальцами по столу)
Остужаем! (дуем)Фуууууу...
Украшаем *взбитыми сливками (характерный звук из балончика)
                        *шоколадными фигурками Ж и Н («тили-тили тесто жених и невеста»)
И дружно крикнем «Поздравляем!»            Торжественный выезд торта и его поедание

Бросание букета невесты ....................................

фото невесты    настоящей и  невесты будущей                                                                                                                                                                                         бросание подвязки женихом ..........................................................
фото жениха   настоящего  и жениха будущего

тост за друзей
- в одной из песен поется с ним веселей дорога, а если их много еще веселее
- часто приходят по праздникам и как все запоют
- лучше иметь 100, чем деньги

Конечно это друзья, ни один человек не может прожить без друзей. До вашей свадьбы у вас были свои друзья, у тебя ................................. одни, у тебя ..............................– другие. Теперь, когда вы семья, у вас друзья общие, а значит, у каждого из вас вдвое больше друзей! 

(поздравление друзей )

тост
Дерево крепко корнями, а человек друзьями, я предлагаю поднять бокалы за друзей, которые пришли не только поздравить супругов, но и напомнить им о том, что мы есть, мы рядом и всегда готовы помочь в любую трудную минуту.

песня
Дорогие друзья, я вновь предлагаю наполнить бокалы и поднять его за все семейные пары, что присутствуют на нашем вечере. За то тепло, что вы дарите нашим супругам, тем самым прибавляя тепла в вашем очаге.

 заканчиваю вечер кричалкой "Вам счастье, счастьем запивать!"

ЭТО НАША ШОКОЛАДНАЯ СВАДЬБА! 

получилось здорово!

Вы,дорогие КУРИЦА, АННА ПЕРИНА, ЭЛЕН, ПОРУБОВЫ , ОПТИМИСТКА, и МНОГИМ ДРУГИМ , чьи советы, подсказки я выслушала и приняла, а может и сделала по своему Я ЛЮБЛЛЮ НАШУ ШОКСВАДЬБУ, правда, балдею и слышу только спасибо, ВЫ дали мне мощный стимул для работы....., жаль, что времени не всегда хватает для общения и с инетом пока никак не разберусь,

продолжительность 5,5 часов, 1 час= 40 мин.+15-20мин.
Вложено 18000
проведено 11 банкетов
кричалки, это что-то!
 пишу, а ребёнок рядом на руках кричит титю, титю, титюшьку, всё пошла..........................

----------


## Любаша И.

*Dju*,
 спасибо за комментарий!настолько сильно увлечься думаю может каждый не только с переодеваниями,но если мы не будем выдумывать.а только копировать и видоизменять,то на этом наш профессионализм расти не будет.Все познается методом проб,а я люблю сначала пробовать,и действовать,чем бездействовать и размышлять.Надеюсь не сильно завернула.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Иван1*,
*olgaring*,
 прикольно...А я видела такой вид игры..
Мужчины стоят по кругу,женщин на 1 больше,женщины под музыку ходят по кругу,музыка останавливается-женщины обнимают мужчин....или же мужчины сидят,мужчин на 1-го больше,при остановке музыки-мужчины хватают на колени женщин....вообщем перестановка мест слагаемых

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Не знаю слышали вы о такой или нет....поделюсь с вами игрой которую можно проводить на лбюбом торжестве,только сделать другую подводку.
Игра,назовем ее "Забери приз,или Бумажная".
Подводка для свадьбы:"Дорогие гости,у молодыхтчерез два года,будет бумажная свадьба,и тот кто выграет этот приз автоматически приглашается в число первых приглашенных".
Для игры:Необходимо взять рулон туалетной бумаги,обматать в несколько слоев газетой,потом накрест скотчем,газета,опять скотч,и так пока не получится огромный шар....
Расставляете всех желающих по кругу включаете любую озорную музыку,при остановке,тот участник к которому попал шар,должен его распаковывать,музыка пошла-передаем дальше,остановилась....теперь тот у кого в руках должен его распаковывать...Распаковывать можно,только тогда когда нет музыки...победителем считается тот,Юкто распаковал приз...."
Надеюсь понятно объеснила!))))))

----------


## natly44

> А можно спросить где ж это, и в первую очередь, кому разогревать этот шоколад???? К тому же горячим шоколадом больно пальчиками рисовать (горячий ведь шоколад). А когда шоколад немного подстывает для приемлемой температуры пальцев, он скатывается, а не рисует. Здесь мне кажеться лучше использовать шоколадные сливки (балончики со взбитыми сливками) и картины обьемней и пальцы не вымажешь!:rolleyes:


Шоколадный боди-арт проходит вообще здорово, так увлекаются, залюбуешься, шоколад плавят мне в ресторане или кафе без проблем , без отказов на ВОДЯНОЙ БАНЕ !!! никаких микроволновок!, и прошу покупать только ТЁМНЫЙ ШОКОЛАД БЕЗ ДОБАВОК И НАЧИНОК! это важно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Смываю реквизит моющим для посуды, любым.
Шоколад не скатывается и не горячий, на руках у художников хирургические перчатки(медицинские)

----------


## shoymama

> Необходимо взять рулон туалетной бумаги,обматать в несколько слоев газетой,потом накрест скотчем,газета,опять скотч,и так пока не получится огромный шар....
> Расставляете всех желающих по кругу включаете любую озорную музыку,при остановке,тот участник к которому попал шар,должен его распаковывать,музыка пошла-передаем дальше,остановилась....теперь тот у кого в руках должен его распаковывать...Распаковывать можно,только тогда когда нет музыки...победителем считается тот,Юкто распаковал приз...."
> Надеюсь понятно объеснила!


Все понятно, непонятно только, кто будет собирать рваные бумажки. Я давным-давно проводила "Посылку" - большой сверток, внутри которого малюсенькие призы. Отказалась именно по этой причине. В азарте бумагу рвут и кидают. Зрелище еще то! :Vah:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Обряд "ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ В МУЖА И ЖЕНУ"
Свидетели разводят молодых в разные стороны. Спрашиваю: «Как любит женщина?» Ответ :»Ушами!» Спрашиваю: «Через что лежит путь к сердцу мужчины?» Ответ: «Через желудок!» Молодые идут навстречу друг другу… Невеста на каждый шаг называет блюда, какими будет угощать мужа, а жених на каждый шаг говорит ласковое слово… Встретились, подарили друг другу поцелуй. Далее обряд посвящения.(парю банным веником, украшенным цветными бантиками;( слова не мои, прислала подруга ведущая)

Завтра у вас начинается  новая жизнь,
А сегодня – держись!!!

Попарим нашего жениха по широкой спине,
Чтоб только жену видел во сне!

А невесте пройдемся по красивым рукам,
Чтоб давала отпор чужим мужикам!

Жениха попарим по заднему месту,
Чтоб любил жену, как сейчас невесту!

Пройдемся невесте по красивой груди,
Пусть ждет тебя ,милая, счастье впереди!

Попарим жениха чуть ниже живота,
Чтоб в постели 100 лет мог всегда!

Пройдёмся и невесте без её воли,
Чтоб рожала, милая, без боли!

Пройдемся молодым веничком по ногам,
Чтоб в доме всегда слышался детский гам!!!


Крикнем: «Горько!» семье молодой,
Пусть новые званья носят с душой!

А теперь проверим, какими родителями будут наши молодые. Задание: на скорость одеть малышей(свидетелей)….фото на память….

Наши малыши помогут определить: кто в семье будет первенцем -мальчик или девочка (сбор в цветные ведерки)…

----------


## Juliya Star

> Обряд "ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ В МУЖА И ЖЕНУ"
> 
> 
> *Попарим жениха чуть ниже живота,
> Чтоб в постели 100 лет мог всегда!
> 
> Пройдёмся и невесте без её воли,
> Чтоб рожала, милая, без боли!*


Интересное посвящение...но слух резанули вот эти выделенные строчки...мне кажется оч интимно, особенно что касается детей.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Все понятно, непонятно только, кто будет собирать рваные бумажки.  Отказалась именно по этой причине.


А я провожу этот сюрприз как застольную игру. Перед тем как ее провести говорю, что молодые вам, дорогие гости, приготовили сюрприз, но он один а вас много. И играем в игру. Свой сюрприз оформляю так: Беру приз маленький, ложу в коробочку и заворачиваю эту коробочку в подарочную упаковочную бумагу по типу конфеты. Края фантика конфеты закрепляю канцелярскими (банковскими) резиночками с обеих сторон (их очень удобно снимать!!!! и рвать бумагу не придется!). И так повторяю 7-8 слоев. когда гости снимают по одному слою, делают это очень красиво, сняли резиночки и красиво развернули обертку. Обертки остаются у них. Причем фишка в том, что я заранее говорю чтобы обертки они оставили себе и никому не отдавали. На каждой такой обертке с обратной стороны клею кусочек переделанной свадебной песенки на скотч широкий. 
А после того как прошла игра вызываю тех счастливчиков, кто разворачивал конфетку и победителя тоже. И говорю, что теперь настал черед ответного жеста, исполнить песню для молодых. Они переворачивают обертки и поют под фанеру не большую песенку. проходит весело:)
Но каждый раз делаю по разному бывает с песней, а бывает и без...это какая компания!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Юль,провожу этот обряд год...ни разу никто не обиделся,не высказался против... наоборот,родители подходят,благодарят и говорят,что он какой-то семейный, домашний...

----------


## shoymama

> Беру приз маленький, *ложу* в коробочку


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Без комментариев.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Без комментариев.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:' Оль- это специально теперь так пишу...меня уже за это кто-то поругал здесь ...но вот теперь это "ложу" мое так сказать коронное слово:))) Знаю что не так писать нужно, но...:biggrin:

----------


## Любаша И.

*shoymama*,
 Я предложила конкурс, а там уже пусть решает каждая ведущая самостоятельно.

----------


## shoymama

Любочка, у меня получается что ни пост - то критика в твой адрес вроде. Ты не обижайся. Ты мне кажешься очень перспективной, ищущей ведущей. Именно поэтому мне хочется предостеречь тебя от ошибок. Мне бы не хотелось, чтоб ты меня считала вредной теткой. Давай дружить, а?

----------


## optimistka17

> Мне бы не хотелось, чтоб ты меня считала вредной теткой


Оля, вредной теткой отныне буду я ...:biggrin:
 Потому что меня от этого *ложу*- передергивает неимоверно... :Aga: 
 Вот и подумала, а чего это, я дергаюсь, а безграмотные ведущие выдают* ЭТО* безобразие как свою фишку?
Нет уж... Буду привселюдно тыкать носом, пока не переучится!:tongue:

----------


## Порубовы

*optimistka17*,
 может лучше начать с себя? нет, нет - мы не сомневаемся - вы говорите правильно....
но вот, когда Артём работал на Ваших детских праздниках, то слышал от многих ваших актёров слово Ложить.
и эти люди работали на ВАШИХ праздниках. они работали С ДЕТЬМИ!!!!
 и при этом вы их не переучивали. вы не ставили им условия : если не исправитесь - я вам не буду давать работу.

конечно, сейчас всё может быть уже по-другому. может уже все актёры ваших праздников натыканные и теперь можно позволить себе тыкать других.....

----------


## optimistka17

Таня, поверь , не перевелись актеры, которые и сейчас на моих праздниках говорят *Ложи сюда.* И я никогда не пропускаю этого мимо ушей.Ни раньше, ни сейчас. Со многими актерами , как раз справилась  в данном вопросе успешно.
 Начинаю я , поверь, с себя.
 И сама допускаю речевые ошибки , наверно. Но если мне на них указывают, то я только благодарна за это , а не говорю,что это моя фишка...
Одно время( когда вас еще здесь не было) здесь была даже специальная тема, где обсуждалась грамотность речи ведущего. Я до сих пор сожалею, что тема как-то незаметно ушла в архив.
 А обижаться на замечания не стоит
Уж лучше мы здесь друг другу укажем и подскажем( пусть и превселюдно), чем наши заказчики будут кривиться , услышав неверно произнесенное слово или фразу. Интеллигентным людям речевые ошибки режут слух...
И еще , Таня. Без обид, но... О натыканных актерах я тебя вообще не поняла.Сейчас о другом.Ты не была на моих детских праздниках ...
Зачем заниматься испорченным телефоном? Если Артем сочтет нужным , он сам мне может указать как обучать мне моих аниматоров..

----------


## Порубовы

> Одно время( когда вас еще здесь не было) здесь была даже специальная тема, где обсуждалась грамотность речи ведущего. Я до сих пор сожалею, что тема как-то незаметно ушла в архив.


эта тема не в архиве, у нас на неё подписка. если потеряли, то вот она:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=58162&page=31


> И еще , Таня. Без обид, но... О натыканных актерах я тебя вообще не поняла. Сейчас о другом.Ты не была на моих детских праздниках ...
> Зачем заниматься испорченным телефоном? Если Артем сочтет нужным , он сам мне может указать как обучать мне моих аниматоров..


о том, кто из нас пишет - уже сто раз писалось, прилюдно даже повторять не охота - всё в лс.
А про натыканых актёров всё очень понятно:
имеет ли право человек делать замечания, да ещё и писать:


> Буду привселюдно тыкать носом, пока не переучится!


если на его собственных праздниках этот позор присутствует?



> и сейчас на моих праздниках говорят Ложи сюда.


Здесь два варианта:
либо нет серьёзного отношения к детскому празднику
либо это привычка "училки" поучать. не привычка учителя - УЧИТЬ , а именно поучать.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
ну и напоследок - вот интересная тема: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133147
может вам стоит подумать о труде модераторов?
и если вас так дёргает от слова ложить, то звали бы людей, пишущих это слово в любимую тему о грамотности речи ведущего (а не флудили бы во всех темах) - и тогда бы она не терялась

----------


## Саша Львов

Ну я с этим "ложить" всю жизнь всех всегда исправляю. Иногда почти на автомате, просто слух режет. Но последнее время стала за это извиняться. В конце-концов сама не святая. Извиняюсь, но всё равно поправляю :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Тут очень много поднималось дискуссии по поводу конкурсов "ниже пояса". Подписываюсь под каждым словом тех, кто не приемлет в своих программах таких "развлечений". Но вот хочу добавить другое. Очень важно ещё не только то, ЧТО ты делаешь, как то КАК ты это делаешь. Один и тот же номер, конкурс можно как опошлить, так и згладить. Хочу привести пример, как можно прокоментировать известный "бородатый" конкурс с передаванием предмета двумя командами. Ну вы знаете, когда выстраиваются девочки напротив мальчиков и передают то под шеей, то подмышкой, то между ног предмет. Часто используют скалку (каталку для теста), иногда пустую пластиковую полуторалитровую бутылку. Мне больше нравится длинный шарик. 
Так вот, первый этап передачи под шеей я коментирую, как передачу музыкального инструмента скрипки. Типа, ну кто в детстве не мечтал играть на скипочке? 
Следующим этапом идёт очередная детская мечта- быть врачом. Поэтому ставим "градусник" подмышку и передаём его другому.
Дальше передача между ног. Как правило именно тут начинается разгул для опошления, чтобы этого избежать и смягчить и без того недвусмысленную ситуацию говорю, что все в детстве любили кататся на лошадке. Итак, садимся на коня и... Тут уже коменты по ситуации, но именно с акцентом, что это КОНЬ, а не что либо иное. Ну есть ещё один дополнительный этап, когда передача между ног, но сзади, то есть спина к спине, ну или правильней  :Jopa:  к  :Jopa: . Тут можно сказать, что в детстве ещё все хотели стать космонавтами и сейчас предстоит стыковка на орбите. 
 Хочу уточнить, что привела этот конкурс, как пример, ибо сама его не делаю уже ОЧЕНЬ много лет, но когда проводила, то коментировала именно так, дабы не опошлять и без того стрёмный конкурс. Но настаиваю, что половина успеха или неудачи зависит именно от ПОДАЧИ того или иного развлечения.

----------


## Подмосковочка

> говорят Ложи сюда


Людмилочка! Может они (актеры) говорили *ложиСЬ* сюда, а кто-то не расслышал?? ( это так...разрядить обстановку)):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## nanewich

От подачи конкурса зависит практически всё.
Я долго пытался бороться со стриптизом в исполнении свидетеля и жениха. Устал. И приспособил обстоятельства под себя. Хотите, будет вам стриптиз. Жениху и свидетелю выдаю оригинальные семейники и они под музыку, их снимают. И волки, зрители, сыты и люди не подставляются. Правда иногда исполнители заводятся и идут с перебором :biggrin:, но остановить их проще чем бороться с желаниями гостей.

----------


## Инна Р.

> что все в детстве любили кататся на лошадке. Итак, садимся на коня и...


Я и еще 100 человек недавно наблюдали такой полет на "Космическом корабле" :biggrin: - подводка суперская, не пошлая, несколько конкурсов впереди с этими шариками - совсем не пошлые... но вид солидной женщины, между ного которой вот такой длинной шарик, носик не очень надут, как у известного изделия свисает, и сзади гарцующий парень  -  :Vah:  это круть! а вот на видео - ваще жесть  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: !!! Никак подводка не меняет нелепого зрелища. Хотя в общем то - ничего особо стремного. :biggrin:

----------


## pampelmusa

У меня была идея сделать стриптиз наоборот ,.....у юбиляра  три брата ,причем страших. Все братья служили в армии. Вот к армии и подвожу. Вызываю всех трех и предлагаю им ,пока горит спичка (а спичка очень большая, каминная) снять с себя как можно больше одежды. А когда сняли , предлагается им эту одежду как можно эротичнее снова одеть. Коненчо ,под соответсвующую музыку. .....Вот только осуществить задумку не удалось - не получилось у меня побывать на том юбилее.

----------


## ollo2575

А можно и так: Кто быстрее оденется (реквизит на стульях), а потом кто медленно и эротично разденется.

----------


## Порубовы

прикольная идея. мы когда в КВН играли  - у одной Днепровской команды был номер "стриптиз наоборот" - парень начинал танцевать стриптиз, выходил капитан, говорил, что это позор, а в зале такие люди - мер - и они одевались.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*ollo2575*,
 тогда чем это будет отличаться от привычного стриптиза?

----------


## TAMATA

Поделитесь "Признание молодых друг другу в любви." для выездной регистрации
Очень хочется......очень надо.....

----------


## fifa

Это не моя наработка, но очень забавно. На днях смотрела передачу о "злых" шутках. В эту передачу присылают сюжеты зрители.Один из сюжетов был снят на американской свадьбе. У них есть традиция, когда парень, поймавший подвязку одевает её на ногу девушке, поймавшей букет невесты.Девушка с букетом села на стул,а ведущий предложил парню одеть подвязку девушке но с завязанными глазами. Девушка с букетом видно очень понравилась парню, поэтому он решил сделать это эротично, хоть и ничего не видя. Бедняга не знал и естественно не видел, что место девушки занял мужик со снятым ботинком и носком и закатанной штаниной.Так вот, парень с завязанными глазами встал перед "девушкой" на колени, зажал подвязку в зубах, положил пятку "девушки" себе на лицо, и мало того, ещё и большой палец этой ноги засунул себе в рот. Когда бедолага стал натягивать подвязку на ногу, с его глаз сняли повязку. Когда он увидел, на что надевает подвязку, просто упал на пол. Гости выли от дикого восторга.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Это не моя наработка, но очень забавно.


:eek: Ничего себе забавно.... А представь сына своего на его месте... Забавно?

----------


## Порубовы

бее... 
ну парнишка конечно сам хорош - пальцы в рот.....

----------


## Славина

> Когда он увидел, на что надевает подвязку, просто упал на пол. Гости выли от дикого восторга.


Хотела пройти мимо, но не смогла, это действительно *ЗЛАЯ ШУТКА*  :039:

----------


## rustavelli

Да, я тоже видел. Американцы - народ ещё тот, творят на свадьбах ого-го.

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> Поделитесь "Признание молодых друг другу в любви." для выездной регистрации
> Очень хочется......очень надо.....


У меня есть такой вариант:
Жених
В твоих глазах я нашел свой дом.
В твоем сердце я нашел свою любовь.
В твоей душе я нашел своего друга.
С тобой я целый, полный, живой.
Ты делаешь меня смеющимся. Ты позволяешь мне плакать.
Ты мое дыхание, ты каждый удар моего сердца.

Я твой.
Ты – моя.
В этом мы уверенны.
Ты принадлежишь моему сердцу (или закрыта в моем сердце).
Маленький ключик потерян.
Ты должна остаться там навсегда.


Невеста
Ты мое вдохновение и огонь моей души.
Ты волшебство моих дней.
Ты помогаешь мне смеяться, ты учишь меня любить.
Ты обеспечиваешь мне спокойствие, которого я раньше не знала.
Ты освобождаешь меня петь мою собственную песню (Нужно более красиво придумать как-то)
Ты наибольшее из моих удивлений, каждый день я открываю тебя заново.
Ты самый удивительный дар для меня.

Я твоя.
Ты – мой.
В этом мы уверенны.
Ты принадлежишь моему сердцу (или закрыта в моем сердце).
Маленький ключик потерян.
Ты должен остаться там навсегда.

----------


## nanewich

Ребята это не злая шутка, это тонкий Американский юмор:biggrin:. У них именно это считается смешным, посмотрите их юмористические шоу и комедии, и всё сразу встанет на свои места. А ход с одеванием подвязки девушке поймавшей букет я использую давно и очень успешно. Конечно без американского юмора, а только используя наш отечественный:biggrin:.

----------


## Славина

> Ребята это не злая шутка, это тонкий Американский юмор.


Анатолий, наверное ты хотел сказать, *черный*  американский юмор :biggrin: Я когда читала это сообщение и дошла до места, когда парень взял в рот палец мужской ноги  :Vah:  содрогнулась с таким отвращением, поэтому и написала, то что написала :smile:

----------


## Anneta_VLZ

Я хочу поделится идеей подводки к торту, я ее использовала на тематической свадьбе "Железнодорожный роман", но в общем ее можно использовать в любой теме. Проводила ее в первый раз - зашло отлично, хотя свидетели играют очень большую роль, они были что надо:

А сейчас я попрошу выйти танцпол свидетеля и свидетельницу! Вы можете набрать себе команду из 3 человек. Сейчас будет чайная викторина. Вы по очереди будете отвечать на мои вопросы. За каждый правильный ответ вы получите один из составляющих чайного напитка (я выдавала за каждый правильный ответ: подстаканник, граненый стакан, паектик чая, чайную ложку и сахар в маленьком пакетике - у меня было 2 одинаковых комплекта соответственно). Кто быстрее сможет собрать полный комплект и отдаст его молодоженам – будет победителем! 
Вам дается 30 секунд на размышление. Из зала не подсказывать!

Вопросы для мужчин:
 * Что такое редикюль? (маленькая сумочка)
 * В каком возрасте у детей появляется первый молочный зуб ( в 4-5 месяцев)
 * Для чего используют блендер? (для смешивания )
 * Что такое кутикула? (кожа вокруг ногтя)
 * Что такое перманентный макияж? (татуаж)
 * Что нужно женщине для сооружения прически, назвать как можно больше (заколки, шпильки, резинки, невидимки, пена, лак, мусс, локон, бигуди, фен, плойка, парикмахер)

Для женщин вопросы: 
* Что такое шлямбур? (приспособа для делания дыр)
 * Что именно мужчины делают каждое утро? (бреются)
 * Кому нужен фуганок? (плотнику )
 * За какой футбольный клуб играет Андрей Аршавин? (Лондонский Арсенал)
 * Что такое задний привод у автомобиля?(значит ходовые колеса - задние)
 * Что нужно среднестатистическому мужчине, чтобы запаять проводок? (паяльник, канифоль, олово, проводок, электричество, терпение, стимул для работы...)

Ну вот, у нас появился победитель (приз – один из первых кусочков торта)!

Пить чай в поезде – это такая же традиция как бросание подвязки и букета на свадьбе. А чай без торта, еще одной свадебной традиции - деньги на ветер, и пока будет завариваться чай всем остальным гостям мы приглашаем всех на медленный танец любви!

Когда какая-то из команд собрала полный набор - они относят его за стол молодоженов.

Вопросы викторины можно использовать любые, они как вы понимаете не авторские, просто гендерный фактор, а именно одна команда состоит только из девушек, а вторая из молодых людей, очень подстегивают, и появляется азарт.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Я когда читала это сообщение и дошла до места, когда парень взял в рот палец мужской ноги  :Vah:  содрогнулась с таким отвращением, поэтому и написала, то что написала :smile:[/QUOTE]

Согласна, ужас какой-то бедный парень, ему видео с этой свадьбы точно смотреть не захочется....

----------


## клеопатра-29

Да действительно жесть. у нас бы за такой "тонкий " юмор, так попал бы под раздачу бедный парень, да что парень - ведущий бы совсем не дошел до дому

----------


## fifa

> Ничего себе забавно.... А представь сына своего на его месте... Забавно?


А я и не одобряю такое действо. Понимаю, как это выглядит со стороны, поэтому и не восторгалась увиденным. Но,согласитесь, этого парня никто не заставлял делать то,что сделал он. Думаю,и у нас хватает веселых гостей, готовых на подвиги, тем более под градусом. А если мой сын окажется на его месте......ну что ж - отнесусь к этому без восторга, но и не буду делать трагедии. Значит сам балбес и пусть учится на своих ошибках. А сама идея одевания подвязки мне понравилась.

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> Поделитесь "Признание молодых друг другу в любви." для выездной регистрации


я сочиняла для крестника на его свадьбу. Может подойдет. Жених с невестой говорят друг другу по фразе.

невеста: Сегодня ты, любимый, стал мне мужем,

жених:    А ты моей единственной женой. 

невеста:  И каждый миг как воздух ты мне нужен.

жених:    Я жизнь прожить хочу с тобой одной.

невеста: Хочу твоею быть всегда и безвозвратно,

жених:    Хочу любить тебя я всей душой своей.

невеста: Хочу, чтоб жизнь с тобою была сладкой,

жених:    Прошу, ты будь всегда моей.

невеста: Я обещаю быть в делах подругой,
             Хозяйкой в доме, верною женой.

жених:    Хранить очаг семейный свято буду
             До самой нашей свадьбы золотой.

Ну вот, как-то так. Может и Вам сгодится.

----------


## АлексейФ

Здравствуйте! Года четыре назад один диджей подарил мне вот это развлечение. С тех пор я с успехом его использую в своих программах. Буду рад, если кому то пригодится. Это развлечение провожу сидя за столом, как физкульт минутку перед перерывом (чтобы размяться, и т.д.).

Ручки в небо поднимаем,
И ладошками сверкаем.
Поднимаем руки выше, 
Будто подпираем крышу! (Нарезка «Ручки», группа «Руки вверх»)

Повернемся к соседке,
Повернемся к соседу.
Возьмемся за руки
И улыбнемся!  (Нарезка «От улыбки»)

Ресницами хлопаем все сильней,
Стреляем глазками все быстрей!  (Нарезка «Хлопай ресницами», группа «Братья Гримм»)

Если есть запас широкий,
Предлагаю руки в боки.
Не вставая с места,
Ламбаду танцуем месте! (Нарезка «Ламбада»)

На секунду впадем в детство:
Шалуны ученики, покажите языки! (Нарезка любой веселой музыки)

Пошалили, как ребята?
Потанцуем как утята! (Нарезка «Танец утят»)

Хватит нам тренироваться.
Пора, друзья, поцеловаться! (Нарезка «Я тебя поцеловала», А.Пугачева)

Хватит сидя нам играть,
Ногами будем танцевать! (Нарезка «Ножки», группа «Руки вверх»)

----------


## АлексейФ

По этой ссылке можно скачать нарезки к "Танцуем сидя": http://files.mail.ru/RU81AZ. Файлы будут храниться до 8 октября 2010 года, каждое скачивание файлов продлевает их срок хранения еще на 5 дней. Закачивал первый раз, надеюсь, что все работает.

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

в пятницу был корпаратив "50 лет брестэнэргонадзору". проводила викторину с памятными датами. а поскольку у филиала таких дат, приурочиных именно к энэргонадзору было пшик:wink:, то использовали еще и даты, относящиеся к участникам, их семейные так сказать торжества. было очень интересно наблюдать, когда народ парится:rolleyes: и пытается вспомнить, что это такое произошло в ихнем филиале в эту дату, и какой восторг они получали, когда после не большой подсказки догадывались, что 2 августа 2005 года у старшего инспектора ивана федоровича родилась дочь и как они это отмечали.
можно взять на вооружение, если кому надо

----------


## АлексейФ

Когда получается, пытаюсь произнести тост на основе значений имен молодоженов. К примеру, были у нас молодые Аурелия и Эдуард. Аурелия в переводе с латинского - "золотая". Значение имени Эдуард: "Страж богатства" или "Священный страж" (от древнегерманских корней ead, "богатый, священный", и weard, "страж"). Получается что-то вроде: Дорогие молодожены! Сама судьба связала ваши жизни сегодня. Аурелия - золотая, Эдуард - страж богатства. Пожелаем вам счастливого семейного пути. На котором Эдуард будет хранить свою любимую, а Аурелия - расцветать и блистать с каждым днем. Оберегайте и храните вашу любовь! С днем свадьбы!

----------


## Нюра

Один из многих вариантов как собрать деньги на девочку мальчика!
Я объединяю его с "Счастливой рубашкой семьи" объясняю молодым как сшить рубашку и они сами её готовят к свадьбе: шьют большую такую рубашку чтобы они вместе могли свободно в неё влезть  а на рубашке делают много больших карманов розового и голубого цвета и так же двуцветных розово-голубых ну начинаем с того что обыгрываем саму рубашку родилась счастливая семья ля-ля-ля и всё такое думаю это у многих есть но если нужно напишу подробнее я то всё к сбору денег веду на малышей так вот потом даю определённое колличество времени и гости бегут совать денежки в карманчики нужного цвета рубашка в это время конечно же всё ещё на молодожёнах, гости все торопятся толкаются вокруг них незнаю кому как а мне нравиться да и клиентам тоже ! Буду рада профессиональному взгляду со стороны! :Aga:

----------


## Любаша И.

*Нюра*,
 очень замечательная идея!я не профессионал,но мне оч.понравилось!

----------


## АлексейФ

> и гости бегут совать денежки в карманчики нужного цвета рубашка в это время конечно же всё ещё на молодожёнах, гости все торопятся толкаются вокруг них незнаю кому как а мне нравиться да и клиентам тоже !


Идея, в целом мне нравится, но смущает столпотворение вокруг молодоженов. Хорошо, если гостей 30-40, а если 80-100? Нужно как -то управлять этим потоком людей. Может, в начале - родители, затем братья-сестры, затем дяди-тети, затем родные, коллеги и т.д.?

----------


## светик семицветик

> Один из многих вариантов как собрать деньги на девочку мальчика!
> Я объединяю его с "Счастливой рубашкой семьи" объясняю молодым как сшить рубашку и они сами её готовят к свадьбе: шьют большую такую рубашку чтобы они вместе могли свободно в неё влезть  а на рубашке делают много больших карманов розового и голубого цвета и так же двуцветных розово-голубых ну начинаем с того что обыгрываем саму рубашку родилась счастливая семья ля-ля-ля и всё такое думаю это у многих есть но если нужно напишу подробнее я то всё к сбору денег веду на малышей так вот потом даю определённое колличество времени и гости бегут совать денежки в карманчики нужного цвета рубашка в это время конечно же всё ещё на молодожёнах, гости все торопятся толкаются вокруг них незнаю кому как а мне нравиться да и клиентам тоже ! Буду рада профессиональному взгляду со стороны!


Идея прикольная! Может молодоженам самим  в таком наряде обходить гостей и тогда все смогут спокойно засунуть денежки  и столпотворения не будет

----------


## АлексейФ

Продолжу свой пост, начатый в теме "Активизации".
В КВНе звучал вопрос: "Что обозначают два кольца на крыше свадебного автомобиля?". Ответ: "Первоначальный счет: 0:0".
Итак, задаю данный вопрос гостям, выслушиваю их варианты ответов, затем делю гостей на две команды (жениха и невесты). Многие конкурсы провожу на соперничестве этих команд. 
Непосредственно за столом в течение определенного времени провожу три 
эстафеты (начинают свидетель и свидетельница, обойдя всю команду, должно вернуться к жениху и невесте, у кого быстрее):
1) "Обмен кольцами" (с пальца на палец передается баранка);
2) "Поцелуйная волна" (передается поцелуй);
3) "Хрустальный звон" (передается звон бокала (чок :) ) со словами "С днем свадьбы".
Данный прием можно использовать в оформлении. Обручальные кольца из шаров, с победой каждой команды около соответствующего кольца крепятся геливые шары, наглядно показывающие счет. В финале можно объединить эти шары, и отпустить их в небо со словами, что с этой минуты все соперничество закончилось и молодожены все будут делать вместе: строить дом, рождать детей и делить пополам радости и горести. 
Приглашаю обсудить, какие еще общие массовые конкурсы можно проводить, развивая этот прием.

*Добавлено через 1 час 49 минут*
Много раз в данной теме затрагивался вопрос цветных танцев. Хочу поделиться своими нарезками. Может, кому-то пригодится.
В архиве:
- Белая черемуха
- Голубой вагон
- Желтые листья
- Золотая рыбка
- Розовый вечер
- Рыжий конопатый
- Синий иней
- У беды глаза зеленые
- Черный кот

Ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/DR86ZT

----------


## Саша Львов

> Один из многих вариантов как собрать деньги на девочку мальчика!
> Я объединяю его с "Счастливой рубашкой семьи" объясняю молодым как сшить рубашку и они сами её готовят к свадьбе: шьют большую такую рубашку чтобы они вместе могли свободно в неё влезть  а на рубашке делают много больших карманов розового и голубого цвета и так же двуцветных розово-голубых ну начинаем с того что обыгрываем саму рубашку родилась счастливая семья ля-ля-ля и всё такое думаю это у многих есть но если нужно напишу подробнее я то всё к сбору денег веду на малышей так вот потом даю определённое колличество времени и гости бегут совать денежки в карманчики нужного цвета рубашка в это время конечно же всё ещё на молодожёнах, гости все торопятся толкаются вокруг них незнаю кому как а мне нравиться да и клиентам тоже ! Буду рада профессиональному взгляду со стороны!


Нюра, не знаю, может у вас там молодые совсем не привередливые, боюсь если б я своим клиентам сказала бы ещё САМИМ что-нибудь шить, то послали б они меня... ох, как далеко... Нет, я всё сама, всё сама...:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

> Когда получается, пытаюсь произнести тост на основе значений имен молодоженов


У меня были София и Константин. Я пожелала Софии постоянства, а Константину - мудрости. (предварительно конечно расшифровав значение имен)

----------


## Нюра

> Нюра, не знаю, может у вас там молодые совсем не привередливые, боюсь если б я своим клиентам сказала бы ещё САМИМ что-нибудь шить, то послали б они меня... ох, как далеко... Нет, я всё сама, всё сама...:rolleyes:


О, это далеко не всё что предлагаю молодым подготовить к свадьбе, а уж соглашаться или нет это конечно их дело, чем активнее и инициативнее сами молодожёны тем и свадьба разноообразнее и интреснее. Завидую вашему мужеству, наверно так и надо , но я бы не смогла всё сама, у меня б тогда времени свободного вобще не оставалось, поэтому жених с невестой у меня готовятся по полной программе, да вроде и небыло у меня таких чтобы отказывались что-то сделать ведь ради самих себя же!

----------


## ЛиСС

Здорово! Я с рубахой делала, невеста в платье с обручем была, так еле влезла! :smile:

----------


## Юльяна

> Я с рубахой делала, невеста в платье с обручем была, так еле влезла!


Может тогда лучше рубашку на свидетелей одеть??? Или сшить две рубашки с розовыми карманами - свидетельнице, а с голубыми - свидетелю!!!:smile:

----------


## BONATA

> Или сшить две рубашки с розовыми карманами - свидетельнице, а с голубыми - свидетелю!!!


Тогда потеряется первоначальный замысел и сама идея "счастливой рубашки". Это моё мнение. А как вариант сбора на М и Д ( для разнообразия этого момента), идея Нюры мне понравилось.

----------


## Леонидовна

А мне кажется, слишком нелепо будут выглядеть молодожены в этой рубашке. Я тоже боюсь такое даже предлагать нашим невестам. Большинство клиентов вообще деньги с гостей собирать отказываются... И невесты всегда просят их ни во что не одевать, глаза не завязывать, не носить и т.д. Или мне всё такие интеллигенты попадаются?

----------


## Инна Р.

Да нет, не только тебе! :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Kiska2009

Предложили мне провести 16-летие.Сделала репортаж.Вот что получилось:


 Дорогие друзья,внимание,внимание!Передаем праздничный репортаж дня рождения Настеньки!Сегодня,я-ваш специальный корреспондент,поведаю об этапах,предшествующих этому празднику и постараюсь осветить главные моменты сегодняшнего торжества.  

1)А началось все с того,что 16 лет назад в семье Кузьменко появился ребенок.Каким же было это дитя?А,родители?

             ("Губки бантиком")

2)И назвали девчушку Настенькой,Как известно,Маленький ребенок-Это и хлопоты и бессонные ночи.Мама Наташа так уставала,что часто повторяла такую фразу:

               ("А я сошла с ума")

3)Папа Денис как мог помогал,поддерживал жену и авторитетно заявлял:

               ("Спокойствие")

4)Ну и конечно же родителям очень нужна была помощь крестных,которые спешили с такими словами:

                 ("Почетна и завидна наша роль")

5)Так в хлопотах и заботах пролетали годы.И вот,мама Наташа,глядя в календарь,воскликнула,что уже скоро у Насти будет ...что?

                  ("Этот праздник день рождения")

6)И тут началась подготовка к празднику.
Настенька!Собираясь сегодня на свой день рождения,ты,наверное,прихорашивалась,долго разглядывала себя в зеркале.Глядя на свое отражение,о чем ты думала?

                   ("А я такая красивая сегодня")

 7)Одним из первых нашу виновницу торжества поздравил ее брат Богдан.Он поцеловал Настеньку в щечку и сказал:

                   ("Поздравляю......Пух.")

8)На праздник к Насте пришло чень много ее друзей и однокурсников.Расскажите нам  о Насте.Какая она?

                           ("Девушка.Комсомолка.")

 9)А о чем бы ты хотел попрсить нашу именинницу?

                             ("Выходи за меня замуж")

10)Я думаю,что выходить замуж Настеньке еще рановато.Настя!А как ты сама представляешь свою дальнейшую жизнь после окончания колледжа?


                            ("Хорошо живу,купаюсь в бассейне")
Вопросы к гостям:

11)Откройте нам секрет,что вы подарили Насте в ее день рождения?


                             ("Три магнитофона")

12)Скажите,а как вам напитки,находящиеся на столах,нравятся?


                            ("Ключница водку делала") 

13)И что вы можете предложить?  

                                  ("Давай наливай")

14)А теперь я попробую предсказать,что же будддет завтра.А завтра родителей Насти разбудит телефонный звонок крестных,которые обратятся с просьбой:

                               ("Дай похмелыться,дай")
15)Но это будет завтра,а сегодня все гости желают тебе,Настенька,что?


                                    ("Мы желаем счастья вам")

----------


## optimistka17

> .Сделала репортаж


Спасибо, достаточно весело.Разве что последнюю нарезочку "Мы желаем счастья вам" я бы заменила на что-то более современное. Все- таки 16-летие, а не 50-летие
 А может выложишь и нарезочки? Умеешь?

----------


## Порубовы

на день рожденья отлично идёт "с днём рождения" - алегрововй

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Здравтсвуйте форумчане! Выкладываю свои работы. Моя первая ширма.[IMG]http://*********ru/1853856.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А ещё мы украшаем автомобили. Все украшения создаём сами.[IMG]http://*********ru/1843616.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нюра

> Здорово! Я с рубахой делала, невеста в платье с обручем была, так еле влезла! :smile:


Так рубашку не надо делать такой длинной чтобы потом обручи от платья мешали снять она примерно по бёдра получается, очень широкая легко одевается и снимается через голову.

----------


## клеопатра-29

Рубашку я тоже использую, редко правда 
Она достаточно широкая и не длинная как и говорит Нюра найду фото выложу
Леночка а голуби у тебя просто блеск, подскажи где таких приобретаешь (можно в личку)

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Украшения на машины полность создаём сами, только голубей покупаем. Они бывают маленькие и большие. Мы покупаем на оптовой базе ритуальных товаров. Ещё они бывают на оптовках флористических товаров, а вот лебедей делаем сами при помощи сталистой проволоки, паралона, атласных лент и фатина. [IMG]http://*********ru/1882559.jpg[/IMG]и ещё есть вариант лебедей на крышу машины.[IMG]http://*********ru/1867199.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ильич

*Елена Кравчук*,
 Очень красиво!!
Просьба, фото вставляйте с более мелким разрешением, больно громадные получаются смотреть неудобно

----------


## Mariia

Здравствуйте! Ну вот и мне приходится выходить из тени. Зарегистрирована на сайте уже много времени, но писать не писала, все присматривала, Сейчас, думаю, зайду, посмотрю что новенького, а тут новые правила. Ну и правильно для таких ленивых и вечно занятых как я написали. Теперь есть время, нет - а надо что -то свое выкладывать)))
Тогда давайте знакомится поближе - зовут меня Марина, я из Тюмени. Работаю в детском развивающем центре и там же занимаюсь массой детских праздников. Этот раздел вообщем то и посещала в - основном. А сейчас закрыт(((
Праздники мы проводим в - основном экспромтные, без детских заготовок и номеров. Но делиться готова всем, вот только начать не знаю с чего. Трудно прям свое творчество назвать чем то уникальным - наверняка все уже где то и когда то было...
Помню раньше в детском разделе у девочек вопросы прям по темам были - на них как то проще отвечать

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Сейчас для нас актуальна тема осени - осенние праздники будем придумывать...

----------


## Александрия

Вот мои дорогие форумчане, выставляю на ваш суд свою (дополненную)версию знаменитой палки Ожогиной:
8. А ты представь, что ты звезда стриптиза,
И шест- пилон стоит перед тобой,
Станцуй для нас ты очень эротично, 
И покажи нам танец эротичный заводной.

9. Вообрази, что фильм про мушкетеров. 
Решили снять мы прямо и сейчас
Ты шпагу вытащи эффектно и с задором
И ею помахай, порадуй нас!

10. На нас дружок не обижайся-
И личность яркую сейчас тебе изображать
Вот швабра, мой полы, и нецензурно выражайся
Уборщицу красотку тетю Нюру надо показать.

11. А пред тобой стоит фонарный столб
Но на него влезать не обязательно
Представь, что выпил ты с лишком, 
И подопри столбец старательно.

12 Ну, а тебе изображать надо биолога,
Такого скромного, с сачком.
Быть может, ты поймаешь бабочку,
И в жизни будет все пучком.

13. Вообрози, что ты в горячей жаркой Африке
И стая ягуаров мчится за тобой.
А пред тобой стоит громаднейшая пальма.
Попробуй на неё запрыгнуть, но только не стой!

----------


## АлексейФ

> Вот швабра, мой полы, и нецензурно выражайся


Извините, может лучше: мой полы, ЦЕНЗУРНО выражайся...
"Палку-развлекалку" знаю, мы с коллегой ее используем в работе. Взяли из ж-ла "ЧРГ". Спасибо автору!

----------


## Александрия

> Извините, может лучше: мой полы, ЦЕНЗУРНО выражайся...
> "Палку-развлекалку" знаю, мы с коллегой ее используем в работе. Взяли из ж-ла "ЧРГ". Спасибо автору!


Я вот как то в реале не видела уборщиц выражающихся цензурно))))У меня в ДК просто работает реальный прототип, про неё думала и писала это четверостишье, тока мою не Нюра, а Маша зовут)))

----------


## Порубовы

> И ею помахай, порадуй нас!


заменили бы ПОМАХАЙ на фихтуй



> Вот швабра, мой полы, и нецензурно выражайся


дело ж не в том, цензурно или не цензурно выражаются ваши знакомые уборщицы - дело в том, что вы просите делать это ГОСТЕЙ.
ИМХО, стоит заменить "и нецензурно выражайся" на "ворчи, ругайся"
*Александрия*, молодец!!!

----------


## АлексейФ

> Я вот как то в реале не видела уборщиц выражающихся цензурно))))У меня в ДК просто работает реальный прототип, про неё думала и писала это четверостишье, тока мою не Нюра, а Маша зовут)))


У нас в ДК тоже работают уборщицы, но они не выражаются:smile: Поэтому, у меня иное представление об уборщицах. Хотя Вашего персонажа реально представляю.:wink:
 Но ведь речь идет о моделируемой игровой ситуации, и мы не должны провоцировать людей нарушать нормы приличия. 



> мой полы, ЦЕНЗУРНО выражайся...


В данной интерпретации как раз и возникает тот смысл, который Вы вкладываете в


> Вот швабра, мой полы, и нецензурно выражайся


У нас в училище педагог любила говорить: "На подтекстах работайте, на подтекстах..."

----------


## Александрия

> дело ж не в том, цензурно или не цензурно выражаются ваши знакомые уборщицы - дело в том, что вы просите делать это ГОСТЕЙ.
> ИМХО, стоит заменить "и нецензурно выражайся" на "ворчи, ругайся"


Спасибище, так действительно гораздо лучше!!!
И помахай на фихтуй)))))заменю всениприменно!!!

----------


## lyjashka

> Здравствуйте! Ну вот и мне приходится выходить из тени. Зарегистрирована на сайте уже много времени, но писать не писала, все присматривала, Сейчас, думаю, зайду, посмотрю что новенького, а тут новые правила. Ну и правильно для таких ленивых и вечно занятых как я написали. Теперь есть время, нет - а надо что -то свое выкладывать)))


Подпишусь под каждым словом. Не очень привыкла общаться виртуально, все как-то больше вживую. Теперь будем учится. 
Здравствуйте, меня зовут Люба. Занимаюсь офомлениями праздников в Севастополе. Очень понравились работы Елены, хотелось бы пообщаться.
Это всем за мой почин
http://*********ru/1890576.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1890576m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
ну вот, разобралась с фото, теперь выкладываю хвастульки (надеюсь, это именно хвастульки, а не кошмарики:))):
http://*********ru/1895699.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1895699m.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/1886483.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1886483m.jpg[/IMG]
хотелось бы услышать мнение людей, работающих в этом бизнесе, о качестве работ
критику принимаю нормально. 
а еще  - как бы вы закрепили лол гирлянду (воздух) на второй фотографии. на стенах обои, держатели, скотч крепить нельзя

----------


## Саша Львов

> И помахай на фихтуй)))))


Ребята, только "фЕхтование":confused:

----------


## Порубовы

*andralex*,
 да пофиг.

----------


## Степан КО

Привет Всем! Осень вдохновила на следующий эксперимент с женихом и невестой... Жених приезжает на выкуп, а дома невесты нет. Вместо ней лежит фотография осеннего парка в вашем городе ну и надпись типа "найди меня!" Жениха гоняют по парку от места к месту которое он должен найти по фотографии, на каждом этапе стоит девушка (подруга невесты) с заданием и фото след этапа. Финал - невеста спускается с небес на колесе обо(р)з(р)ения, поцелуи, шампанское, ЗАГС.
Конечно возникает много но: погода, время и тп. Но если есть желание, то Золотая Осень вам на помощ!

----------


## клеопатра-29

> Я вот как то в реале не видела уборщиц выражающихся цензурно))))У меня в ДК просто работает реальный прототип, про неё думала и писала это четверостишье, тока мою не Нюра, а Маша зовут)))


НАВЕРНОЕ БОЛЬШЕ ДЛЯ ХОХМЫ  НО НЕ СКАЗАТЬ НЕ СМОГЛА У НАС ПРЕДПОЧИТАЮТ УБОРЩИЦ БРАТЬ НА РАБОТУ С ВЫСШИМ ОБРАЗОВАНИЕМ :Vah:  ОНИ НАВЕРНОЕ НЕ ТАК ШВАБРОЙ МАХАЮТ:biggrin:

----------


## Нюра

> Привет Всем! Осень вдохновила на следующий эксперимент с женихом и невестой... Жених приезжает на выкуп, а дома невесты нет. Вместо ней лежит фотография осеннего парка в вашем городе ну и надпись типа "найди меня!" Жениха гоняют по парку от места к месту которое он должен найти по фотографии, на каждом этапе стоит девушка (подруга невесты) с заданием и фото след этапа. Финал - невеста спускается с небес на колесе обо(р)з(р)ения, поцелуи, шампанское, ЗАГС.
> Конечно возникает много но: погода, время и тп. Но если есть желание, то Золотая Осень вам на помощ!


Оригинально! Только невеста с женихом должны быть очень энергичными в этом случае! И продумать нужно чтобы невеста не измазалась по парку бегая, и колесо обозрения наверно всё же слишком будет опасно невесте в платье фате и прочем антураже куда то забираться, прикольнее тогда уж будет какой нибудь шатёрчик организовать украшенный всяко разно и её там спрятать и обыграть типа вот ты нашёл свою царицу шамаханскую! Вот как то так! :Aga:

----------


## АлексейФ

> эксперимент с женихом и невестой... Жених приезжает на выкуп, а дома невесты нет. Вместо ней лежит фотография осеннего парка в вашем городе ну и надпись типа "найди меня!" Жениха гоняют по парку от места к месту


Это мой крик души: как же я ненавижу все эти выкупы! Ставлю себя на место жениха, ужас. Если бы я играл свадьбу, первым условием было бы - НИКАКОГО ВЫКУПА, или минимум выкупа, но чтобы он был сделан тонко и интеллигентно. Помню, когда в пору юности, когда женились друзья-товарищи, приходилось быть свидетелем и терпеть все эти изощрения. Крикни так сильно, как ты любишь невесту, найди ее туфлю в куче старой обуви, поцелуй фото  любимой на потолке и т.д.:mad: А однажды нас с женихом гоняли по пяти колодцам, в каждом были какие-то задания.
Степана прошу не обижаться, это не оценка его идеи. Если заказчикам нравится...

----------


## Kiska2009

Ссылка на муз. нарезки к 16-летию


http://files.mail.ru/L6DKJ6

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Ссылка на муз. нарезки к 16-летию


Там про алкоголь есть, ведь 16 лет! Алкоголь то зачем?????:eek:

В другую тему пригодятся, только не на 16-летие.....

----------


## pampelmusa

Наработка не моя - вольный перевод с немецкого мой. Не знаю , хорошо ли это смотрится на русском....
Судья на свадьбе:
Уважаемые дамы и господа! Перед вами два злостных нарушителя. Преступление ,которое они совершили - кража. Он украл сердце  у  неё ,она украла сердце  унего. У нас имеются свидетели преступления. Свидетели ,подтвердите! За совершенное преступление жених с невестой приговариваются к тяжелому штрафу. Штраф - пожизненный, и заключается в выполнении следующих пунктов:
1)Приговор вступает в силу после произнесения слова "Да"
2)В момент вынесения приговора муж считается счастливейшим представителем своего рода
3)Муж имеет свое мнение. Жена имеет все права и совместно нажитое имущество.
4)Если жена не права, автоматически вступает в силу пункт 3
5)Семейная пара состоит из двух половинок. Жена - лучшая половинка.
6)В семье всё поровну: муж зарабатывает деньги, жена их тратит.
7)Мужу полагается своевременно отдавать зарплату жене и с детской счастливой улыбкой принимать от неё деньги на карманные расходы.
8)Жена под колпаком ,муж - под каблуком
9)Мужу разрешается проводить дома все вечера.
10) Когда мужу выйти из дома - решает муж. Когда ему вернуться - решает жена.
11) Жена должна слушать мужа с открытым ртом. Муж должен держать рот на замке.
12) Мнениями разрешено обмениваться жене ,муж может  обмениваться мыслями.
13) Домашняя работа выполняется совместно: Жена организует ,муж выполняет.
14)Муж с радостью ест всё, что подается на стол.
15)Жена с радостью принимает любовь и комплименты мужа.
16) Молодые ,если вы согласны с приговором ,подтвердите это крепким поцелуем.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Презентация здесь мне ни разу не встречалась,  выкладываю, вдруг пригодится кому:*

Муз 01 

Я: Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Добрый день, уважаемые гости! Мы рады приветствовать вас  в этот торжественный, праздничный день, на большом событии, открытии дополнительного офиса
 _______________отделения № ______ Сбербанка России.

Муз 02 фон


Я: Все мы, очень давно знакомы с работой Сбербанка, но лучше всех о нём может сказать, конечно же, его руководитель. Поэтому для торжественного открытия слово предоставляется 
Управляющему _________________ отделением _______ 
_________________________________________________.

Муз нет.

(произнёс речь)

Я: А теперь слово предоставляется  
Заместителю председателя Сибирского банка Сбербанка России
_______________________________________________

Муз нет.

(произнесла речь)

Я: Мудро, прямо скажем, мудро
    Этим банком управляют:
    169 лет, что не утро
    Филиалы открывают.

Право разрезать ленточку предоставляется 
Заместителю председателя Сибирского банка Сбербанка России
_______________________________________
и 
Управляющему _________________ отделением _______
_________________________________________________
(Перерезают ленточку)

Муз 03 (туш)

Я: Для продолжения открытия дополнительного офиса 35, прошу всех пройти в здание. Добро пожаловать в новый офис!

Муз 04   (Зашли)

Муз 05 фон

Я: У нас сегодня особенный праздник – новоселье! А значит, нам не обойтись без гостей и подарков.
Слово предоставляется главе администрации г. ______________
или  представителю администрации г. _______________________

Муз нет (Сказали речь)

Муз 06 фон

Я: Посмотрите, как красиво внутри, как всё продумано и практично! Этот всеми узнаваемый дизайн, уже стал визитной карточкой Сбербанка. Слово предоставляется генеральным подрядчикам:

Муз нет

Подрядчики:
__________________________
__________________________


(Кто из них будет выступать – на месте решим)


Муз 07 фон

Я: Очень много у Сбербанка клиентов среди юридических и физических лиц, одним из постоянных и надёжных, является ООО "Реверс". 
Слово предоставляется директору ООО «Реверс»
____________________________________________

Муз нет

Гости юр. Лица
Выступать будет- ____________________________(директор ООО ____________)


Я: По старой доброй традиции, вручаем заведующему дополнительного офиса №___
____________________________________ , переходящий Ключик Золотой! 

Муз 08 

(Входит Буратино)

Муз нет

Буратино: А, старые знакомые, здравствуйте! Как поживаете? Что на этот раз открываете?  Дополнительный офис _________?  Очень рад! Как уже было сказано, Ключик Золотой у нас переходящий, и вручаю я его ___________________________ с большим удовольствием!
Я хочу вам вот что пожелать: 
Начинайте офис обживать. 
Чтоб он поскорее согревался, 
Наполнялся светом и теплом, 
И в процессе этом превращался 
В обжитой и всем знакомый дом. 

(Передаёт ключ руководителю)

Буратино: Мне пора, мы с вами ещё не раз увидимся, до свидания!

Муз 08  (уходит)

Муз нет.

Слово _________________________________________ 

Я: Дополнительный офис ________ предоставляет своим клиентам весь комплекс банковских услуг, как для физических, так и для юридических лиц. Его по праву можно назвать Универсальным. 

Муз 09 фон

Я: Дружный коллектив образовался  за эти годы:
Представление коллектива: 


А в связи с открытием нового офиса в коллектив влились и новые сотрудники:
Представление коллектива: 

С большим удовольствием поздравляют они всех с открытием дополнительного офиса.

 (слово коллективу)

Муз нет.

Под вашим чутким руководством
Мы планы выполнить смогли,
Окрепло наше производство – 
Вы всех  работой увлекли.
И мы флаги дружно сдвинем
И крикнем весело: «Виват!»
Мы горы с места передвинем,
А если надо - банкомат!
И день зелёным перламутром
Веселье, радость разольёт.
Пусть, как обычно, будет лучшим
Наш новый офис в новый год!

Муз 10 

Я: Пусть зелёный цвет банка никогда не тускнеет, пусть переливается зелёным перламутром в каждом доме, в каждом городе, во всём мире! Добро пожаловать!

Муз 11 громко

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Внесу маленькую лепту в эту тему...  Для тех,кто встречает молодоженов рушниками.Если гостей не так много, а хочется и пшеницей и розами и деньгами и...., а вы любите встречу  с рушниками..., то просто насыпьте лепестки роз на рушники да погуще и пусть идут влюбленные...Ворота открываются -рушник резко поднимается и розы дождем летят вниз.  КРАСИВО!

И еще ребята, я сегодня сделала свое открытие..Пришла домой с красивым листком клена, на глаза попался неубранный ЛАМИНАТОР...Эксперемент удался!  Заламинированные осенние листья-это очень красиво.Для оформления могут пригодиться, а у меня дети с ними уже завтра танцевать будут....И столько с ними можно всего придумать-дух захватывает!

----------


## TAMATA

В  свою очередь попробую написать сказку,музыкальная.Называется "Солнышко". Герои ничего не говорят.  Выбираю артистов, вывожу одеваться и по одному выпускаю, а они обыгрывают.Сказка проходит быстро, 5 мин., на каждого героя по 30 сек.Добавляю драйва своего и вперед...
Жило-было солнышко.Всем было тепло и хорошо........(трек)
но вдруг прилетела ворона ............и съела наше солнышко.От этого в замке воцарилась полная тьма
а царевна Несмеяна просто сошла с ума.........
Тогда Царь батюшка решил утешить дочку.......
А царевна слезами заливается.........
И позвал цать женихов.Первым был плюшевый мишка........
А царевна слезами заливается........не тот жених
И пригласил царь шоколадного зайчика......
А царевна слезами заливается........
и позвал царь настоящего мужика......
А царевна слезами заливается........
.....мушкетера.....
И наконец Ивана-царевича на коне.Прискакал , лег на землю и отжался 20 раз.Как увидела это царевна бросилась к ивану, ворона подобрела, солнышко отустила и водили хоровод и кричали горько им.
вот так побеждает сила мужская...
Надеюсь вы меня поняли....
 На роль царевича и царевны беру свидетелей...
Музыку вышлю на мыло тому, кто выставит на форуме.Не умею.Может сумбурно написала, попробуйте увидеть и ......

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
нашла кое-какие фото

----------


## Инна Р.

Что б не по одному грузить отрывку - создай сначала Архив. Нажми на папку с нарезками правой стороной мышки и нажми"*добавить в архив*".
И вышли не на мыло, а вот сюда: http://narod.yandex.ru/
Проще, чем на мыло. *Загрузи* (как на мыло), а потом, когда загрузится *ссылку скопируй* и выстави здесь, в теме! Поверь - все суперпросто!

----------


## lyjashka

*Mazaykina*,
 Многоуважаемая администрация! 
а можно все-таки, как-нибудь, тему по оформлениям сделать отдельно от темы ведущих, а то мы совсем тут теряемся.
Знаю, есть такая в закрытой части, знаю, самадура, что потеряла туда доступ из-за лени своей, но все же...
для тех, кто ну совсем не ведет мероприятия, а занимается только оформлением...

----------


## Инна Р.

*lyjashka*,
 Если б вы знали, ребята, как там, в закрытых темах, ругают администрацию за *обилие тем*...  :Oj: 
Вы не теряйтесь, пишите, выставляйте работы - ведущим тоже интересно ваши работы посмотреть...  :Aga:

----------


## lyjashka

> *lyjashka*,
>  Если б вы знали, ребята, как там, в закрытых темах, ругают администрацию за *обилие тем*... 
> Вы не теряйтесь, пишите, выставляйте работы - ведущим тоже интересно ваши работы посмотреть...


ладно, будем здесь прорываться:) АУ,ЛЮДИ, ищу таких же, как я!!! С ручками, которые вечно чешутся!!!
http://*********ru/1898651.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1898651m.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/1890459.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1890459m.jpg[/IMG]
http://*********ru/1880219.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1880219m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Саша Львов

> лег на землю и отжался 20 раз


ТАМАТА, классно, сказки вообще всегда выигрышно проходят, особенно не длинные! :Ok:  Но вот отжаться 20 раз, это не многовато ли? Особенно после енного количества спиртного...

----------


## Mazaykina

> потеряла туда доступ из-за лени своей, но все же...


Это не из-за лени, а от того, что еще не созрела для общения. Как только поймешь, что здесь тебе РАДЫ, что не только ты что-то отсюда уносишь, а и кому-то что-то ДАЕШЬ, начнешь общаться с уже ставшими друзьями и не заметишь, как попадешь в заветные разделы. Поверь, это произойдет очень быстро.

----------


## TAMATA

> ТАМАТА, классно, сказки вообще всегда выигрышно проходят, особенно не длинные! Но вот отжаться 20 раз, это не многовато ли? Особенно после енного количества спиртного...


все это образно, начинаю считать с десяти, черед два....

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Я обожаю наш форум и тех людей, которые рядом со мной.
СПАСИБО!!!!!
попробую.....


http://narod.ru/disk/25809512000/Konkurs_new.rar.html

----------


## АлексейФ

Вопросы задаются гостям, звучат ответы в виде нарезок, гости отвечают, молодожены называют верный (наиболее подходящий с их точки зрения) ответ. 

* Где происходило первое свидание молодоженов?*
- В Вологде, где
- В шумном зале ресторана
- Возле дома твоего
- Москва златоглавая
- Шумел камыш

*При каких обстоятельствах жених сказал первое люблю?*
- А у нас гуляночка
- Белая ночь опустилась как облако
- Сиреневый туман над нами проплывает
- Снег-снежок

*Какие цветы обычно дарил жених невесте?* 
- Белые розы
- Ромашки сорваны
- Миллион алых роз
- Желтые тюльпаны
- Лилии

*На чем приехал свататься жених к невесте?*
- Черный бумер   
- Вишневая девятка
- Ехали на тройке с бубенцами
- На оленях утром ранним
- А я по шпалам иду по привычке…

*О чем говорили друзья жениха на мальчишнике?*
- Я встретил девушку…
- А я девушек люблю…
- А я ясные дни…
- Главное ребята, сердцем не стареть…
- Мы друзья-перелетные птицы…

*А что же делала невеста накануне свадьбы?*
- Напилася я пьяна
- Сегодня праздник у девчат
- Помоги мне
- Плачет девушка в автомате
- Счастье в жизни предскажет гадание…

*О чем думала невеста в ночь перед свадьбой?*
- Виновата ли я…
- Моей душе покоя нет…
- Никуда не денешься, влюбишься и женишься…
- Целуй меня горячей…
- А он мне нравится…

*Что обещал подарить жених невесте на первый юбилей семейной жизни?*
- Валенки
- Нарву цветов и подарю букет…
- 3 магнитофона, 3 кинокамеры…
- Колечко, колечко, кольцо
- я тебе подарю на закате зарю, синее море до самых звезд…

Данный тест проводим и на юбилеях. 

Ссылка на нарезки: http://files.mail.ru/U1S96N

----------


## Славина

> Вопросы задаются гостям, звучат ответы в виде нарезок, гости отвечают


Алексей, а можно здесь подробнее, как гости отвечают, дают свои варианты или нарезки и есть ответы гостей, или нарезки даются как варианты ответов?

----------


## АлексейФ

> Алексей, а можно здесь подробнее, как гости отвечают, дают свои варианты или нарезки и есть ответы гостей, или нарезки даются как варианты ответов?


Простите, я не точно дал вводную, итак:
1. Задаем вопрос гостям.
2. Звучат 3/5 (по желанию) нарезок.
4. Гости выбирают вариант ответа из прозвучавших нарезок (отвечают либо команды жениха и невесты по очереди, либо выбираются гости произвольно).
5. Молодожены либо соглашаются с ответом, либо нет.
6. Повторяется правильный ответ.

----------


## Мармар

> Вопросы задаются гостям, звучат ответы в виде нарезок, гости отвечают, молодожены называют верный (наиболее подходящий с их точки зрения) ответ. 
> 
> * Где происходило первое свидание молодоженов?*
> - В Вологде, где
> - В шумном зале ресторана
> - Возле дома твоего
> - Москва златоглавая
> - Шумел камыш
> 
> ...


 Алексей,сс ылка не работает, что не так делаю?

----------


## Славина

*Мармар*, у меня скачалось без проблем  :Aga: 

*Алексей*, спасибо большое, теперь все понятно.

----------


## АлексейФ

> Алексей,сс ылка не работает, что не так делаю?





> Мармар, у меня скачалось без проблем


Ссылка рабочая, попробуйте, пожалуйста, еще раз.

----------


## Катуна

Добрый вечер или день всем форумчаном!  Я -из новеньких.Хочу поблагодарить всех творческих , интересных   увлеченных в свое дело ведущих .Этот обмен наработок только вдохновляет на работу и дает столько позитива...! Хочу поделиться своей, может быть кто-то воспользуется.
Обращение к родителям
-Раньше , на руси -было принято прословлять золото
И И как говорили-золотые руки . золотое сердце, и нет ничего дороже сердец родителей- воспитавших эту красивую пару.Милые мамы! Помните-бессоные ночи поведенные у колыбели детей, первый зубок, первый шажок. первое слово мама...А сейчас вы - такие молодые, красивые  блогословляете своих детей на жизнь веданную вами и неизвестную еще вашими детьми.Низкий поклон вам от ваших детей, но прежде чем они вам поклонятся  я хотела бы зачитать им такие слова:
Милая невеста
Если ты гордясь своей любовью скажещь-
муж мой лучше всех мужчин
в пояс поклонись свекрови, свекру
это ими воспитан такой сын

Уважаемый жених!
Знай, детей растить не так-то просто
дочь болела - мать ночами не спала
ты пришел -она без слово
самое родное тебе в руки отдала
Так не стесняйтесь
зовите их мамой папой
самым светлым словом на земле
потому-что.поверьте 
Вы их радость, вы их счастье вы их гордость!
( И тд. по обстоятельствам. Тост за родителей)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*Катуна*,
 Бл*А*гославлять-от слова СЛАВИТЬ...Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста...А слова хорошие!

----------


## Megatoi

На каждой свадьбе обязательно гадают на мальчика и девочку,разными способами,денежными,эстафетными..я ещё в свою программу включила мобильный и воздушный..ну мобильный это понятно--посредством дозвона до меня прямо на банкете гостей..а вот воздушный...всё непросто..каждый гость в середине банкета получает по гелеевому шарику и конверту.В конверте лежит другой конверт,почтовый,на котором написан адрес молодых,внутри конверта маленькая тоненькая бумажечка,на которой написано либо мальчик,либо девочка и маленькая записочка человеку,который в последствии этот конверт найдёт
Текст записки
Дорогой друг,если не сложно,отправив по почте этот конверт,ты поможешь молодым не ходить по узи-кабинетам,а на месте решить,кого им ждать!спасибо!

Так вот..в середине банкета все гости отправляют свои шарики в небо,а потом ждём..:biggrin:первый раз нам через неделю пришло письмо..там была бумажка девочка:biggrin:им через месяц рожать..посмотрим :Aga: В общем..не осуждайте сразу строго))просто попалась мне один раз такая пара,которая извращалась как могла..ну вот мы и попробовали..и получилось..такая была интрига :Ok: ждали все ..и дождались..теперь другие молодожёны тоже этого хотят..но не каждая пара может себе это позволить..отпустить в небо не одну тысячу рублей:biggrin:Ну..вот..как то так..

----------


## клеопатра-29

Очень даже интересно ,зрелищно жалко только если надежды молодых не оправдаются (шарик же может опуститься где то далеко за городом или письмо с дороги не поднимут) а идейка очень интересная

----------


## Kiska2009

> Там про алкоголь есть, ведь 16 лет! Алкоголь то зачем?????


Так гостей 50% молодежи и 50% взрослые тетеньки и дяденьки

----------


## pampelmusa

А мне сегодня подарили пять(!) шапок тирольских стрелков!! И сразу появилась идея разнообразить игру про Рыбалку. Ну ,знаете ,наверное - вызывают рабаков ,они пантомимой изображают рыбалку. Потом типа  они ноги намочили и им приходится закатывать штанины. Потом объявляется конкурс на самые красивые мужские ноги. Теперь я иначе сделаю: Объявлю танец тирольских стрелков. Закатанные штаны похожи нашорты, носки и так у всех длинные как гольфы, раздам ещё шапочки ,подтяжки  -вот вам и готовые стрелки!  :Ok:

----------


## Степан КО

http:/*************.com/files/9nw5ntca3 небольшая подборка армянской музыки, не часто но бывает необходимо.

----------


## Raisska

Всем здравствуйте! Нашла в инете, может, кому пригодится:
НАГРАЖДАЕТСЯ
БОЕЦ НЕВИДИМОГО ФРОНТА
АНТОНИНА
за успехи в различных
дисциплинах, а именно:
ношение продуктов, варение фруктов,
готовки супов, жарки пирогов,
вытирание носов, стирание носков и трусов,
мытьё полов, сервировки столов,
книжек чтение, душевное пение,
разговоры умные, когда гости в доме шумные,
на работе терпение, сделать дела умение,
гуляние всепогодное, заботы огородные,
и ещё многие, многие её умения,
а также в связи с юбилейной датой
поздравляем отличного солдата
АНТОНИНУ
и присваиваем ей звание по чину:
Ж-Б [женщина-боец]

Министерство обороны РФ.

----------


## Raisska

Кричалка


 		Сидим, пьём, едим, скучаем,
Сейчас немного поиграем.

Кто идёт в метель и стужу?...Маша
На работе кто нам нужен?...Маша
Кто работает умело?...Маша
За дела берётся смело?...Маша
Кто добрейшая душа?...Маша
Кто рассудит не спеша?...Маша
Кто уверенный такой?...Маша
Кто пленяет красотой?...Маша
Кто - хозяйка высший класс?...Маша
Кто сейчас накормит нас?...Маша
Кто готовит на отлично?...Маша
И сегодня с нами лично?...Маша
Кто сегодня юбиляр?...Маша
За столом, как супер - стар?...Маша
Кто танцует среди всех?...Маша
Чей сейчас мы слышим смех?...Машин
Кто там топает ногой?...Маша
Кто проводит нас домой?...Маша

Вы отлично покричали 
И конечно не устали,
Что ж я вас предупреждала, 
Ну так, как…начнём с начала?...

----------


## Raisska

Средство


 		1. Это средство для леченья
Улучшенья настроенья.
2. Ты здоровье укрепляй,
Аромат в себя вдыхай.
3. Сон прогнать
И чтоб взбодриться,
Это средство пригодится.
4. Чтоб глаза блестели ярко,
Для тебя у нас подарки.
5. Про тело ты не забывай,
Смело ванны принимай.
6. К почкам обрати вниманье,
Это им для промыванья.
7. Чтоб улучшить сон, послушай,
Средство ты вложи в подушку.
8. И конечно, без сомненья,
Это средство для общенья.

/Дарите всю пачку чая ./

----------


## Raisska

Сия грамота даруется святлейшему боярину ( фио) любящему мужу отцу справедливому да гражданину всеяРоссии благородному в благодарность за помощь, своевременную и внесения лепты посильной в возведении хором знатных, для жития и отдыха общаго. От имени свояго да от именисемьи своей бьем тябе челом да просим принять благодарность сию и пожеланиявсякие добрые. Свет ты наше солнышко Николай Аляксандрович желаем тябе здоровиюбогатырскаго да жизни до старости глубокой. Дом твой пусть будет светел дарадостен, как и нынче, чаша полна червонцев золотых,а на службе успехи всяческиепусть будут с тобой. Друг твой сердечный да супруга яго верная. (Фамилия).

----------


## юрик71

> http:/*************.com/files/9nw5ntca3 небольшая подборка армянской музыки, не часто но бывает необходимо.


земляк, лучше в Музыкальнуе тему!

----------


## Sveto4ка

Хочу поделиться конкурсом, который провожу. По количеству гостей надуваются шары для моделирования (сосиски-колбаски я их ещё называю). Потом перед проведением выбрасываю кучу на середину зала, вызываю "Петю" с правого стола, "Ваню" с левого - задание кто быстрей раздаст шары своему столу, затем из них мы делаем то, чего желаем молодым - деньги, любовь, детей и т.д. на сколько хватит у кого фантазии. затем гостей вызываю на середину зала, выстраиваю, они должны объяснить что сделали и зачем это молодым. Затем торжественное вручение "резновых изделий" молодоженам. Кому интересно посмотрите как выглядит в моем ролике.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_V2aiSQPK4

----------


## shoymama

Шары потом куда девать? Не мешают?

----------


## Елена Кравчук

http://radikal.ru/F/i080.radikal.ru/...a00b1.jpg.html Кроме оформлений праздников и машин, мы делаем очень много подарков из шаров.

----------


## Елена Кравчук



----------


## Елена Кравчук

Оформление фасада магазина для проведения праздника 1 июня.

----------


## Елена Кравчук

А это новинка-кукла для девочек!

----------


## volkovatatyana

> Вопросы задаются гостям, звучат ответы в виде нарезок, гости отвечают, молодожены называют верный (наиболее подходящий с их точки зрения) ответ.



Очень интересная игра. Огромное спасибо, обязательно возьму себе на вооружение. Алексей, а чем вы заканчиваете ее? Каким нибудь тостом или песней?

----------


## юрик71

[B]Елена Кравчук[B]
тебе нужно в раздел Очумелые ручки!

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> [B]Елена Кравчук[B]
> тебе нужно в раздел Очумелые ручки!


   Я бы с удовольствием рванула в Очумелые ручки, но пока не пускают - рано.

----------


## Елена Кравчук

очередное фото свадебного оформления.

----------


## АлексейФ

> Очень интересная игра. Огромное спасибо, обязательно возьму себе на вооружение. Алексей, а чем вы заканчиваете ее? Каким нибудь тостом или песней?


Там в последнем вопросе "Что обещал подарить жених на юбилей" последней ставим нарезку "Я тебе подарю на закате зарю...", как правило, выбирают её. Это и есть переход к тосту - за любовь, романтические отношения на протяжении всей семейной жизни.

----------


## volkovatatyana

АлексейФ, спасибо за разъяснения. У меня в эту субботу будет свадьба, надо будет попробовать провести. 
А вообще у меня возникла мысль создать что-то в таком же роде, только для юбилея и других мероприятий. На мой взгляд - эта достаточно простая, но в то же время очень приятная игра.

----------


## Liliana220669

Добрый день. Так получается, что заказчики свадеб у меня - люди культурные из интеллигенции (врачи, педагоги, представители администрации). Уж не знаю почему. Видно у меня такая репутация, сама педагог-психолог. Ну, впрочем мне такой контингент ближе. Поэтому стараюсь писать сценарии, или включать в сценарии тосты - аукционы, написанные мнгой. Может кому пригодиться. 
Например, где-то в середине программы, после танцев, когда усаживаю за стол, надо же вновь за что-то поднять бокалы. Я провозглашаю тост-аукцион. Кто первым угадает - получает приз (всегда работаю на манках и с призами).
Мой звукооператор включает фонеру из "Большой перемены" песня "Черное и белое". Пою первый куплет. (Мы выбираем, нас выбирают...и.т.д). Почти всегда, зал заводится, всем эта песня по душе. Все подпевают. Конечно, кто-то выкрикивает название и фильм, но я делаю жест, что да, я вас заметила...Продолжаем все петь. Потом подвожу к тому, что...
Все правильно - это песня из "Большой перемены". Вслушайтесь в слова..Мы выбираем, нас выбирают, как это часто не совпадает...В мире миллионы людей, но многие, прожив жизнь, так и остаются одинокими... Из миллиона людей наши молодожены нашли друг друга...(ну и в таком духе). А еще, дорогие гости, помните, что фильм, в котором прозвучала это замечательная песня, называется "Большая перемена". Так давайте поднимем бокалы за удачный выбор молодых и за большие, важные и прекрасные перемены в их жизни...(что-то так, приблизительно)
Всегда очень проникновенно получается.

----------


## АлексейФ

> АлексейФ, спасибо за разъяснения. У меня в эту субботу будет свадьба, надо будет попробовать провести. 
> А вообще у меня возникла мысль создать что-то в таком же роде, только для юбилея и других мероприятий. На мой взгляд - эта достаточно простая, но в то же время очень приятная игра.


Данный тест мы  проводим и на юбилеях ("человеческих" :) и свадебных). Идет хорошо.
Также хотелось бы увидеть Ваши примеры сложных игр и развлечений.

----------


## volkovatatyana

> Также хотелось бы увидеть Ваши примеры сложных игр и развлечений.


АлексейФ, я обязательно выложу игры, которые использую на праздниках. Просто, пока еще не очень освоилась здесь и многое не знаю как делать. Не хотелось бы повторять игры, а для этого надо прочитать что здесь есть. Как только немного освобожусь, сразу сделаю свой вклад.

----------


## gal13

Я тоже хотела бы поделиться игрой. Не знаю где брала основу(врать не буду-не моя),но я ее немного доделала и получилось ничего. Идет хорошо! Игра называется "Пираты". Спрашиваю у жениха назвать 2 самых громогласных друзей и вызываю их к себе. Тут же предлагаю гостям отправиться в морское путешествие и объявляю этих двоих капитанами пиратских кораблей и одеваю на них пиратские банданы. Затем предлагаю отдать им команду "Свистать всех наверх" и набрать себе команду из 10-12 человек. Выстраиваю две команды и даю им 3 задания. 1-нарисовать флаг,2-завязать морской узел и 3-перетанцевать команду соперника. На перетанцовку у меня есть нарезки из танцев на 7 минут, а вся игра идет под музыку из фильма "Пираты карибского моря". В итоге все довольные, уставшие и не сильно пьяные, что устраивает хозяев вечера

----------


## Sens

АлексейФ, спасибо за идею, классный конкурс!

----------


## Порубовы

АлексейФ, тоже очень понравилась идея !!!

----------


## lyjashka

подарочная композиция на 7 лет

----------


## АлексейФ

> *Sens* АлексейФ, спасибо за идею, классный конкурс!





> *Порубовы* АлексейФ, тоже очень понравилась идея !!!


Спасибо за спасибо! :)
Только хочу оговориться, что идея не авторская, я ее где-то вычитал, и приспособил для себя. Уже несколько лет провожу.

----------


## Рида

Очень люблю музыкальные постановки. Сказка репка порядком всем надоела , поэтому использовали сказку про теремок. Ничего в сказке не меняла, кроме того, что все герои выходят под определенную музыку, танцуя свой танец.Теремок изображает парень, подняв руки над собой домиком. И далее по сказке. после каждого выхода звучит одна и та же музыка и все участники , т.е. те, кто уже вышел, танцуют танец. Вот такие движения. Руки по очереди перед собой, потом кладем ладони на плечи крест накрест по очереди, и после руки на ягодицы, делаем круговые движения.Там каждый раз пауза  и надо выкрикивать хором что -то типа "Будь готов!" -Всегда готов!" В принципе, танец можно придумать любой. В итоге выходит медведь и стреляет и убивает всех- тут реквизит - пистолет.А для остальных персонажей - костюмы и маски по желанию. потом звучит отрывок из Титаника и слова ведущего, что это сказка, а в сказках должен быть хороший конец. И просит дать всем участникам живой воды. Участникам наливают, все рады, поклон!!! Конечно надо участников заранее подготовить, чтобы ориентировались и по ходу подсказывать.И ди джей должен знать, где нажимать на паузу, чтобы произносили реплики по сюжету. Вообще идет на ура.
Скачать микс

----------


## Дюймовочка

Девочки, у нас часто заказывают и сватовство. когда-то писала сама, что-то подсочиняла, что-то нашла. вот что вышло. Может кому-то пригодиться.
СВАТОВСТВО.                                     
(стучим пяткой о порог.)

Порог молчит так, 
чтоб против нас молчали
Нам во всем потакали!
Колотим о порог, чтоб не говорили 
с нами поперек.

1.	Здравствуйте хозяин и хозяюшка.
Дай Бог тому, кто в этом дому.

2.	Мы сваты – сваточки, 
красивы, как цветочки! 
Боевые, озорные и веселые такие!

Князь (имя жениха) приказал кланяться.
Просит Вашей милости нельзя ли с вами познакомиться, а Бог даст и породниться.

Мы пришли не рассиживаться, а свататься.
(поют на мотив частушки):
Наши кони вороные спотыкаются, бегут
Разрешите познакомиться,
Да, скажите, как зовут.                                                                                                          

А вот и родители нашего князя:
Папа: 
Мама: 

А как вас звать величать? 

Мы слыхали, от синицы, 
что у вас здесь есть девица.
Молода, стройна мила 
И умом и всем взяла.

Мы купцы заморские пришли за товаром.
Нам нужны не рожь, не пшеница,
Не заяц, не соболь, не куница
А ваша дочь красная девица.

У Вас красна девица, у нас молодец.
У вас товар, у нас купец.
А купец наш молодец!
Добр душою и простой,
Словом парень золотой.
Чернобровый, сероглазый
Он понравиться вам сразу.



Вот он наш князь (имя)
Наш жених хороший.
Трубку не курит, водку не пьет.
На улице не гуляет
Одну (имя невесты) поджидает.

Ну что хозяева, понравился вам 
наш князь?
А вы расскажите нам о девице.

Мама невесты:

А наша доченька девица
Вязать, шить большая мастерица.
Песни поет,  вино – пиво не пьет,
Только об (имя жениха) мечтает.

Папа невесты:
Да какая она невеста, 
У неё и приданного - то нету!
Сваха:
Не жить  приданным, а жить богоданным.

Мама невесты: Да дело-то хорошее,
Да надо бы доченьку спросить (уходит).
                                                                  (Возвращается):
Не знаю вроде бы, согласна.  
Сваха:
Купец – то здесь, а что купить, ещё не видели.
Покажите нам девицу,
Пусть наш сокол подивиться. 





ПЕСНЯ.  
Выходит невеста.
Какая невеста красивая, тьфу, тьфу не сглазить.
Тебе красавица, люб ли наш молодец?
Согласна ли ты, красна девица?
Желаешь ли ты сама, или силком сватают?

Что отцы, по рукам ударим, 
да и свадьбу справим.

Отцы ударьте по рукам и скажите:
«БУДЬ СВАТ»

Мама жениха: Мы гости незваные со своим хлебом солью пришли.

Мама невесты: Хлеб соль берем, 
вас пировать зовем.

Что ж сядем за стол рядком,
да и поговорим ладком.
Нальем по рюмочке, запьем невесту, пока не передумали.
За столом посидим, да свадьбу будущую обговорим.

ЗАСТОЛЬЕ.

Сватовство дело ведь хитрое,
Надо познакомиться нам:

Вот (И.О.) – отец жениха.
Грамоты, благодарности имеет.
А премию если дадут
Всю семью подарки ждут.

Вот (И.О.) – отец невесты.
Хорошим хозяином слывет,
Семью любит.
Домой каждый день гостинцы несет.

Мама жениха: (И.О.).
Пироги печет ровно, что с ягодкой, 
что с капустой.
Удивительно вкусно!
Добра, весела, опрятна, пригожа.
Да, и что говорить 
Выглядит своих лет намного моложе.


Мама невесты: (И.О.).
Талантом пожалована.
Такой душистый печет пирог,
Что к пирогу едоки бегут со всех ног.
Умна, строга, красива тоже.
Заметьте бархатисто – свежая кожа.
Танцевать, веселиться большая мастерица.

Это были шуточные приветствия.
А теперь представим всех 
простыми словами.

У жениха сестрица танцевать и веселиться большая мастерица.

И у невесты сестра – свояченица будет твоя.

Женихова родня перед вами она.
А невестины родные поцелуют их отныне.                                                                                            

1. Ох, мы сваты, ох мы сваты
Богаты – пребогатые.
У нас скотины очень много
Два кота мохнатые.

Ух, ты ахи приехали свахи.

2.	Мы приехали  к вам сватать, 
      Просим соглашения. 
      Если все мы вам по нраву, 
      Ждем в дом приглашения.

3.	Наш жених вполне пригожий
      Что вы сомневаетесь. 
      Пусть чуток не вышел ростом. 
      Но и не кусается.

4.	За окном шумят березы. 
      Колосится в поле рожь.
     Лучше нашего (имя жениха)
     Во всем Рубцовске не найдешь.

5.	(имя жениха) наш всегда при деле 
     Он магнатом хочет стать.
     И нужна ему, (имя невесты)
     Чтоб во всем ей угождать.

----------


## тапочка74

Может кому и моя идейка понравится, кто хочет может переделать ее подругому.Сильно меня не ругайте... 
На площадку выходят два Амурчика(переодетый парень и девушка) и говорят, что это и их заслуга что сегодня у такой прекрасной пары свадьба.12 МАЯ мы запустили в Игоря и Натушу свои стрелы любви.Но и помимо них тут есть еще много наших рук дел.Вот сколько счастливых семейных пар тут присутствует.( всем парам аплодисменты).Но есть для нас и работы еще. Вызываются все холостые и незамужние.Один амур стреляет в мужчин, другой в женщин(стрелы небольшие пластмасовые, бывают продаются в детских отделах с присосками,и обвязать стрелу длинной атласной лентой, чтоб когда летела был небольшой шлейф) .В кого попадает, та пара должна под музыку изобразить, что у них вспыхнула любовь, МИМИКОЙ, ТАНЦЕМ, ДВИЖЕНИЕМ.Бывает так смешно...Но самое главное, что попадаются и люди в годах, а еще и стрелы попадают в молодых, тут только надо видеть что происходит. Надеюсь может кому понравится...

----------


## Солнце45

*АлексейФ* конкурс хороший....но немного староватый....я тоже провожу иногда, когда молодежь совсем, знаю, что не видела еще последним у меня вопрос такой: сидят молодожены на золотой свадьбе и есть у них уже все дети, внуки и тд, смотрят друг на друга и думают она: *Будь или не будь, сделай же что нибудь*
                                  он:   *женюсь...женюсь...Беретта,Лизетта о них моя песня не спета*

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

думаю, что этот конкурс уже выкладывали - определи без помощи рук сколшько предметов лежит в мешке. мы придумали к нему продолжение. бывает так, что победителей, правильно определивших количество 2 а то и 3. так вот, чтоб определить победителя мы выносим коробку с различными вещами, задача  участников под веселую музыку одень на себя как можно больше вещей. у кого меньше тот выбывает. оставшемуся ставим задачу - станцевать стриптиз - снимая все то, что одето из коробочки.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Всем, привет! 2 года назад делала породию на "Ворону и Лисицу"

Сценарий пародии на басню Крылова "Ворона и лиса»

Трек 01(мани, мани)
Вороне где-то бог послал кусочек сыру;
 (Ворона выходит, держа в руках пачку денег и пересчитывает их с улыбкой на лице)
На  дуб  Ворона взгромоздясь,
(Ворона залазит на стул и еще раз пересчитывает деньги) 
Позавтракать было совсем уж собралась, 
Да призадумалась, ТРЕК 2(Лучше бы забыться)
 а сыр во рту держала.
(С мечтальтельным лицом, держа деньги веером, устремляет взгляд куда-то вдаль) 
На ту беду, Лиса близехонько бежала; ТРЕК 3 (Все мы бабы стервы)
(Выходит Лиса красивой кокетливой походкой, увидев Ворону, обходит вокруг стула)
(Ворона  стоит "не видя" Лису) 
Вдруг сырный дух Лису остановил: ТРЕК 4 (Знаю милый»)
(Лиса, видя веер денег в руках Вороны останавливается и начинает кокетливо его осматривать) ТРЕК 5  (Невеста)
Лисица видит сыр,
Лисицу сыр пленил, : 
(на лице у Лисицы появляется коварный замысел, лицо к зрителю)
(Ворона, заметив Лису, прячет деньги за спину) 
Плутовка к дереву на цыпочках подходит;
Вертит хвостом, с Вороны глаз не сводит ТРЕК 6 (Восточные сказки)
(кокетливо и соблазнительно, делая движения руками вдоль своей фигуры подходит к Вороне) … 
(Ворона с улыбкой, но и с осторожностью осматривает Лису) 
И говорит так сладко, чуть дыша: 
ТРЕК 7 (Чёрные глаза)
Какие перышки! какой носок!
(Лиса  двигает Ворониными руками вверх- вниз, при этом Ворона  пытается прикрыть деньги…) 
И, верно, ангельский быть должен голосок! ТРЕК 8 «Бухгалтер»
(водит руками вдоль нижней части туловища Вороны)
(Ворона довольна…)
Спой, светик, не стыдись!
Вещуньины с похвал вскружилась голова,
От радости в зобу дыханье сперло,
ТРЕК 9 (Ах, какая женщина)
(Ворона не может поверить в свое счастье, смотрит на Лису ошарашенный, с надеждой и полный сил для любви…) 
И на приветливы Лисицыны слова
Ворона каркнула во все воронье горло: ТРЕК 10 (За милых дам)
(Вороная подбегает к Лисе и сам впивается ей губы, так, что у Вороны  падают деньги с рук и рассыпаются…) 
Сыр выпал
( в это время подбирает деньги, прячет в сумочку, целует обессилевшего Васю в лоб и уходит кокетливой походкой) 
с ним была плутовка такова. 
Аплодисменты 
первый раз пробую выставить нарезки
http://narod.ru/disk/26754832000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## lyjashka

арочка на свадьбу. 
когда увидела цвет салфеток, очень порадовалась, что уговорила невесту на золото, а не малиновый, как она хотела

----------


## АлексейФ

> *АлексейФ* конкурс хороший....но немного староватый....я тоже провожу иногда, когда молодежь совсем, знаю, что не видела еще последним у меня вопрос такой: сидят молодожены на золотой свадьбе и есть у них уже все дети, внуки и тд, смотрят друг на друга и думают она: *Будь или не будь, сделай же что нибудь*
>                                   он:   *женюсь...женюсь...Беретта,Лизетта о них моя песня не спета*


Все относительно: свежее, не свежее... 
Но Ваша версия финала предполагает, что она недовольна мужем по части чего-то (подозреваю чего :) ), а он собрался налево? Какой-то некрасивый финал для свадебного теста. Как здесь принято писать: ИМХО.

----------


## selenka07

выставила в корпоративах, но продублирую и здесь
девочки, не моё, но для корпоратива подойдёт, думаю для каждого:

шеф всегда прав
шефне спит, шеф отдыхает
шеф не ест, шеф восстанавливает силы
шеф не пьёт, шеф дегустирует
шеф не флиртует, шеф обучает кадры
кто приходит со своими убеждениями, выходит с убеждениями шефа
чьи убеждения совпадают с убеждениями шефа, тот делает карьеру
уважай своего шефа, у тебя мог бы быть шеф и похуже
шеф не кричит, шеф убедительно  выражает свою точку зрения
шеф не почёсывает затылок, шеф обдумывает решение
шеф не забывает, шеф просто не засоряет свою память излишней информацией
шеф не ошибается,  шеф принимает рискованные решения
шеф не кривится, шеф улыбается без энтузиазма
шеф не рус, шеф поступает предусмотрительно
шеф не берёт взятки, шеф принимает знаки благодарности
шеф не любит сплетен, шеф внимательно выслушивает  мнение сотрудников
шеф не мямлит, шеф делится своими размышлениями
шеф не лжёт, шеф дипломат
с шефом не случается дтп, у шефа есть водитель
шеф не упрям, шеф последователен

Может, кто-то что-нибудь и возмёт (источник - журнал "Крокодил"14.10.10)
девочки-модераторы, если не совсем соответствует теме - уберите. сори

----------


## shoymama

> Беретта, Лизетта о них моя песня не спета[/B]


[img]http://s.******info/437efd70f27e909eb52349f0a5533eb4.gif[/img]  [img]http://s14.******info/9929338208dae0f0ff75d8b5d6487002.gif[/img]  Беретта - марка пистолета.
"Беретта 92 — семейство полуавтоматических пистолетов, разработанных и изготовленных итальянской компанией Беретта. Этот пистолет был разработан в 1972 году, и производство многих вариантов в различных калибрах продолжается и сейчас. Этот пистолет известен тем, что он заменил пистолет Кольт M1911 45-го калибра как стандартный пистолет вооружённых сил США в 1985 году как пистолет M9."


Не обижайся, Свет, оговорочка классная!!! Из нее целую песню-переделку можно вытянуть для гангстерской вечеринки. Ой, кажется попёрла мысля... Я побежала писать.

----------


## Маргоshа

> шефне спит, шеф отдыхает


Неее, я всегда говрю "Шеф не спит, шеф отдыхает"

----------


## Kiska2009

На 16-летие делала распределение обязанностей для гостей по отношению к имениннице.

Дорогие друзья!Тосты вы умеете говорить,в этом мы уже убедились,а вот на что вы готовы ради нашей Настеньки,мы сейчас проверим.На обратной стороне каждого лепестка этого чудесного цветка написаны обязанности по отношению к нашей имениннице,которые вы добровольно готовы на себя взять.Давайте посмотрим,что вы можете пообещать виновнице сегодняшнего торжества. 

1)На совершеннолетие обязуюсь подарить Настеньке дорогое авто.
2)Обязуюсь каждый год спонсировать Насте поездку на море.
3)Обязуюсь регулярно и с поразительной настойчивостью отдавать все свои левые доходы нашей очаровательной,сногшибательной Настеньке.
4)Обязуюсь купить на 18-летие Насти норковую шубку.
5)Обязуюсь всегда давать Насте деньги взаймы и никогда не требовать их отдачи.
6)Каждые выходные обязуюсь водить Настю в ночные клубы.
7)Обязуюсь в будущем оплатить все свадебные расходы.
8)Обязуюсь каждое утро  под окном Насти выкладывать розами ее имя.
9)На 18-летие Настеньки обязуюсь подарить ей телевизор,холодильник и свою заначку.
10)Обязуюсь сдавать экзамены в колледже вместо Насти.

На празднике были не только молодежь,но и крестные,родственники и просто взрослые люди.Это гадание на ромашке делала для них.Прошло очень весело и интересно.Гости сами просили дать им оторвать лепесток!!!Если кому пригодится,буду очень рада!

----------


## optimistka17

Ага,хорошее дело такое гадание для именинницы. Только я обычно использую не Ромашку( с ней больше мороки), а обычные воздушные шары. И в каждом шаре - две- три записки
Лопают гости шарики( дополнительное оживление) и читают текст, который нашли внутри...

----------


## Рида

Еще одна музыкальная собственная наработка- клип в режиме реального времени. музыка вся записана.Просто надоели эти восточные танцы, хотелось придумать что то поинтереснее, и вот пришла мысль сделать микс, и чтобы действующие лица изображали. Основа- Если б я был султан. поет Ю.Никулин. остальные отрезки разные. в общем, я думаю, если скачаете, то все будет ясно, если нет, то спрашивайте. Действующие лица- султан, три жены, теща. 
Скачать микс

----------


## Славина

А у меня как-то сложилось само из-за недостатка реквизита, я слепили все в кучу  :Vah:  Это для выкупа невесты, пираты-бандиты похищают невесту, в качестве талисмана для своего корабля, а вместо неё предлагают любую женщину из окружения главаря. Первой выходит атаманша, главарь говорит, что эта женщина приносит доход, поскольку занимается разбойными нападениями и что с ней ты всегда будешь при деньгах, под музыку "Говорят мы бяки буки"она исполняет для жениха свой танец, затем выводим цыганку, говорит, что эта женщина на корабле для веселья, и что жених никогда с ней не соскучится, цыганка танцует цыганочку, ну и третья восточная красавица, самая любимая, потому что доставляет много приятных минут своему господину и что с ней забудешь обо всем на свете, здесь идет восточный танец. После выхода каждой невесты я прилепила и реплики жениха, типа "я на тебе никогда не женюсь", но как-то не получилось их к месту включить, он сам от всех отказался и попросил вернуть ту единственную любимую, ну а дальше пошли испытания для жениха.




> .... а вместо неё предлагают любую женщину из окружения главаря.


*P.S* Все женщины у меня это были переодетые ребята  :Aga:

----------


## Степан КО

Иногда бывает так что на территории ресторана есть бассейн, который тоже можно было бы использовать (если есть идеи конкурсов, то вашпе супер!). А я про антураж. Вырезаные из листа пенопласта сердца, украшенные розами, а в темное время суток чайными свечами, плавающие в воде придали бы празднику дополнительный шарм. Видел однажды маленькие кубики, которые светились будучи опущенными в воду, но они были маленькими, а вот надутые шары с включеными фонариками внутри, то же было бы неплохо.

----------


## Солнце45

> Все относительно: свежее, не свежее... 
> Но Ваша версия финала предполагает, что она недовольна мужем по части чего-то (подозреваю чего :) ), а он собрался налево? Какой-то некрасивый финал для свадебного теста. Как здесь принято писать: ИМХО.


Алексей, у меня просто все в тему...с юмором....он никак не решался ее поцеловать....сидел на звезды смотрел...на лавочке...а в медовцый месяц был мужчиной...секс машиной....а она все думала...а может нет...а может да....вот так с подколом ....давно проводила еще...на свадьбе у друзей в 2003 году...тогда еще и не работала...так хобби

----------


## volkovatatyana

Доброе время суток всем! Хочу поделиться игрой, которую проводим за столом. Хорошо идет и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях. Основу взяла на каком-то форуме, только решила удлинить и поэтому досочинила сама.
   Игра называется "Звери на банкете". У гостей спрашиваю: " А как вы думаете, животные встречают юбилей (свадьбу)?". Почти все говорят, что конечно. И тогда предлагаю попробовать представить, как это все происходит. Гости наугад выбирают карточки со словами того или иного животного. В нужный момент "животное" произносит свои слова. Вот текст.
ЗВЕРИ НА БАНКЕТЕ

Как то звери собрались,
Сели все и напились
Как по третьей пропустили
Сразу все заговорили

Начала все обезьяна
НАПИЛАСЬ Я ПЬЯНА-ПЬЯНА
Подхватила речь свинья
ОЙ НАПЬЮСЬ СЕГОДНЯ Я

А косой, устав от водки, 
Закусив ее селедкой
Захотел всех поразить и
ШАМПАНСКОГО испить

Бык на рюмку глазом глядь
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!
А собака не спеша
ЩАС СПОЮ, МОЛЧАТЬ ВСЕМ, ША!

Ну а лошадь не сдержалась,
С места в круг она помчалась
ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!

Петух же гребешком трясет,
На водку смотрит и орет
КО КО КОНЧИЛАСЬ!

Тигр тут не растерялся,
В магазин быстро смотался
Ящик пузырей принес
ВОДКА ЕСТЬ? ЧТО ЗА ВОПРОС!

Бык продолжил быковать
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!
Прошипела тут змея
ПОЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ Я

А косой в хлам окосел
На ШАМПАНСКОГО подсел

Лошади все не сидится, 
Она вертится, кружиться 
Всем кричит ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!
Может дать ей по башке?

Бык не хочет танцевать
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!

А собака громко воет
У неё поет душа
Алкоголь в крови гуляет
ЩАС СПОЮ, МОЛЧАТЬ ВСЕМ, ША!

Все напились и дерзать
Юбиляра поздравлять.
Первая шипит змея
ПОЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ Я!

Тут сказала обезьяна
НАПИЛАСЬ Я ПЬЯНА-ПЬЯНА
Больше ничего не хочет
Только знает, что хохочет

Лошадь прыгает и скачет
Что же может это значить?
Дома явно там не все
Раз кричит ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!


Тигр пробует рычать
Но не смог и пропищать
Не привык он вешать нос
ВОДКА ЕСТЬ? ЧТО ЗА ВОПРОС!

Тут очухалась свинья
ОЙ НАПЬЮСЬ СЕГОДНЯ Я
Лучше бы ты поздравляла
Да здоровья бы желала

Бык сидел и долго ждал
Вот черед его настал
Встал и как давай кричать
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!

Тут собака поднялась
И за водочку взялась
ЩАС СПОЮ, МОЛЧАТЬ ВСЕМ ША!
Блин! Нашлась тут капитанша!

Встал Косой, в стакан налил
И ШАМПАНСКОГО испил
Поздравление сказал
Взял, и в обморок упал

Петух долго ждал, молчал,
А потом встал и сказал
Пьянку завершать пора
КО-КО-КОНЧИЛАСЬ игра!

Мы закончили игру
И сказать я вам могу
Вы отличные ребята
И за это выпить надо!

----------

anna-766 (28.01.2018)

----------


## optimistka17

[QUOTE=volkovatatyana;3840232] .
   Игра называется "Звери на банкете". У гостей спрашиваю: " А как вы думаете, животные встречают юбилей (свадьбу)?". Почти все говорят, что конечно. И тогда предлагаю попробовать представить, как это все происходит. Гости наугад выбирают карточки со словами того или иного животного. В нужный момент "животное" произносит свои слова. Вот текст.
ЗВЕРИ НА БАНКЕТЕ



Да,но благодаря Ильичу мы уже несколько лет знаем этих самых Зверей Он и в Кинозале их выставлял  И читал сам неоднократно на встречах форумских....

----------


## светик семицветик

Хочу поделиться своей наработкой ,  я провожу выкуп невесты в виде госпожи удачи . Приглашаю его  в свой лабиринт  и мучаю...женихам нравиться

----------


## Порубовы

*светик семицветик*, так а чем Вы поделились?
таких идей можно с полсотни выдать:
_я работаю на празниках в образе попугая, шучу шутки - людям нравится._

может подробностей добавите?

----------


## volkovatatyana

> Да,но благодаря Ильичу мы уже несколько лет знаем этих самых Зверей Он и в Кинозале их выставлял  И читал сам неоднократно на встречах форумских....


optimistka17! Возможно она уже и встречается здесь, просто здесь столько тем (!!!), что все прочитать невозможно! Я в никоем случае не хотела кого-то обидеть или присвоить чужое! Я выставила эту игру потому что она дополнена мной. Вот и все.

----------


## Алина зая

конкурс с мушкетерами (можно я думаю можно передалть и на казаков). 
В общем сначала нужно найти в зале мужчин с именами начинающимся на на Н и О и ТПРУУУУ. На У в зале как правило не бывает поэтому ищем самого уважаемого (полного). Далее всем по бейсболке козыркоми назад и типа репа-речататива каждый называл первую букву своего имени. я дирижировала... (если помоложе можно еще что то типа брейка -репа попросить станцевать)
Потом вызвала их из-за стола сказала что но и тпру  у них отлично получаються -коней доверить можно. Одела мушкитерские накидки выдала, блейзера остаються и сказала прошу в конюшню каждый веберет себе скакуна по вкусу. (вывожу за дверь). В общем под дружный регот они выезжали на лошадках (палка с хвастом и головой лошади) помто все коллективно пели пара-пара-порадуемся. Дальше фантазия участников выезжали по чоерди на середину, катали сових жен, ездили задом напреред... ну короче дурели под общий хохот...
==
еще снимание фаты. Когда сняли говорю что мол над детской еколыбелькой через девять месяцев повесите (ну словами красивыми ессно). Теща и свекровь обвязывают фату розовым и голубым бантиком (ну смотяр кого молодым желают) ну и типа бла-бла что бы когда муж через девять месяцев из роддома будет забирать цвет не препута ли что бы в магазин не бегал, а пеленки в это время учился гладить. ну в общем что-то такое веселенькое, после грустного снятия фаты...

----------


## Степан КО

А мы фату в красивую коробку укладываем с пожеланием молодым собирать реликвии счастливой семейной жизни: фата, пинетки, прядки волос деток, тетрадки, семейные фото и тд, туда же свеча от зажигания семейного очага с напутствием зажечь через год в годовщину свадьбы. и много много добрых слов-пожеланий.

----------


## olgaring

В Германии тоже есть традиция , невеста должна свои туфельки на собранные ею же монетки купить , лучше по 1 центу ... считается , что это значит , что она будет верной женой. :Smile3:

----------


## Kiska2009

На праздновании призыва в армию делала такой репортаж.

Вопросы к призывнику:
1)Как ты относишься к тому,что идешь служить на благо своей Родине?

(Почетна и завидна наша роль)
2)Согласна,и почетна и завидна.А если честно,хочется идти в армию?

(Не сыпь мне соль на рану)
3)Скажи,если позвонят тебе родители или приедут к тебе повидаться и спросят:"Как тебе здесь живется,сынок?",что ты им ответишь?

(Хорошо живу,купаюсь в бассейне)
Молодец,вот это ответ настоящего мужчины.А тьеперь,дорогие гости,я попрошу вас дать полезные советы нашему призывнику и поделиться своим армейским опытом.
4)Вот вы,как думаете,чем нынче кормят в армии солдат?

(Яишница)
5)Поделитесь воспоминаниями,после первой недели ношения армейских сапог,какую обувь вы попросили у своего командира взамен?

(Женские туфли хочу)
6)На построении,какими словами следует докладывать о том,что вся рота в сборе?

(Народ для разврата)
7)Если командир слишком будет доставать своими приказами,нарядами,муштровкой,что ему следует сказать?

(Я знаю три слова)
8)Когда окончился срок вашей службы в армии ,что на прощанье вы сказали своему командиру?

(Прощай,наша встреча была ошибкой,гуд бай)
9)Дорогой наш призывник,выслушав все советы и воспоминания твоих гостей,к какому выводу ты пришел?

(Мама,я не хочу идти в солдаты,я боюсь)
10)Видите,гости,испугали вы нашего призывника.Ну а все-таки,как вы считаете,как пройдет служба у нашего Валеры?

(Хорошо)

Репортаж прошел на УРА!!В зале присутствовал военком,так он хохотал громче всех!!Если нужны нарезки,выставлю чуть позже,т.к.на этой неделе много заказов.

----------


## shoymama

*Kiska2009*, 
Браво! 
[img]http://s16.******info/f8d608fd2d03547ade4bdd56d034d467.gif[/img]
Теперь ждем нарезок

----------


## Абира5

> ладно, будем здесь прорываться:) АУ,ЛЮДИ, ищу таких же, как я!!! С ручками, которые вечно чешутся!!!


Я тоже творческий человек,у которого ручки тоже чешутся! :Yahoo: ГМ,,,а как теперь выложить фото? :Tu:

----------


## Елена Кравчук

А вот такую дамочку мы делаем для мальчишников и свадеб для женихов. Символ холостяцкой жизни!
[IMG]http://*********net/174325m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Я тоже творческий человек,у которого ручки тоже чешутся!ГМ,,,а как теперь выложить фото?


Жми сюда. http://www.radikal.ru/ Загружай фото со своего компьютера, копируй первую или вторую ссылку и вставляй её в своё сообщение. Удачи!

----------


## Рида

Друзья, еще кое -какие идеи. Придумала практически сегодня  ночью.
Вот вариант активизации  и подведение к конкурсу с телефонами. Ну начать можно с бла бла- современные ли все люди, и какой самый необходимый предмет современного человека. Подводим к телефону, обсуждаем марки, просим показать, похвалиться и начинаем:
"Самсунги" дружно улыбнулись,
И "Сименсам" вдруг подмигнули!
Тут "Нокии" со стульев встали,
Друг другу смело помахали!
Владельцы телефонов "Флай"
Похлопают себе пускай!
А "Филлипс"-мама не горюй,
Всем шлют воздушный поцелуй!
А коль у вас другая марка, 
Друг друга поцелуйте жарко!

*Дальше звучит одна из этих мелодий*  (ссылки НА МЕЛОДИИниже обозначены словами "ПЕРВАЯ", "ВТОРАЯ", "ТРЕТЬЯ", *жмите!!!*)
первая
вторая
третья
- важно ди джею поставить громко. и сказать что извините, отойду- телефон звонит)))) от самих "мелодий" сама смеюсь до сих пор!!!Может и слышали.... но, думаю, весело!
а потом и конкурс с гонкой телефонов или дозвон- кто первый. эти конкурсы описаны в форуме.
Коллеги- какие мнения? а сама как проведу тоже напишу! :Blush2:

----------


## Рида

И еще- Миниатюра музыкальная - Сон жениха. Жениха кладем на стулья, диван, или любое имеющееся приспособление.Словно заснул. Звучит музыка. Я ставлю вот эту Деревенька. Белый день, далее выходят примерно семь девушек и начинают ублажать жениха. кто что делает, договариваемся заранее. В общем, одна делает массаж, потом следующая щеткой якобы чистит одежду, обувь, следующая кормит, поит, и так далее на вашу фантазию, и в конце все вместе поднимают его, качают,укладывают,целуют, уходят. 
Еще вариант сна- когда жених с юмором и подвижный- Под песню Газманова - А я девушек люблю тоже действия побыстрее выполняют, и тут уж вся надежда на импровизацию действующих лиц.
после сна говорю, а интересно вам посмотреть сон невесты????
укладываем невесту, и песня Аллегрова Я построю гарем.(с припева озвучиваем) тут начинают выходить мужчины один за другим и к невесте- ну набираю где- то семь, потом на седьмом песня обрывается и говорю- ну знаете,на сон невесты у нас ни актеров, ни реквизита не хватит!!!

Так же делаю как вариант- сон свидетеля и свидетельницы

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Лена Кравчук  :Tender: ЗДОРОВО, а где можно поучиться делать такую красоту....

----------


## светлана0778

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане! Хотелось бы поделиться одной идейкой. Пусть она не совсем авторская…я использовала идею конкурса «Олимпийские игры» (огромная благодарность автору!!!!)
Этим летом впервые проводила свадьбу в поселке, заказ на 2 дня. Есть на второй день такая традиция, когда ряженые занимают места, пока молодые еще не пришли на свадьбу. 
Впервые столкнулась с таким действом и провела его так…
«Нарядила» веселую компанию лжеЖиН + лжесвидетели. ..заняли места с криками «А вот и мы!...А почему горько никто не кричит!? Горько! Горько! И т.п.»
Появились молодые…Ах! Места заняты? Обращаюсь к гостям - Какие же наши?  А как вы думаете какими должны быть настоящие молодожены? …выслушали ответы…затем говорю – А мне кажется что молодые должны быть еще и сильными духом, выносливыми и т.п. …ведь им столько нужно вынести…месяц до свадьбы готовились…толком не ели, не спали…в пять утра вставали и тд…вообщем проверяем физ.подготовку…вот и пошли «олимпийские игры»
Пары соревнуются поочереди
Свидетельница, затем лжесвидетельница – упражнения со скакалкой
Свидетель, затем лжесв-ль – танец с «махалочами» группы поддержки (чарлидинг)
Жених, лжеЖ. – упражнения с гантелями (у меня пластм.детские)
Невеста, лжеН. – танец с белой лентой (гимнастический «этюд»)
А музыку ставлю парам разную в стиле такой современной, как из камеди вумен

…И чего только мои «ряженые не творили»…особенно учесть что на этой первой свадьбе Лженевеста была огромным деревенским парнем с выбитым передним зубом и вся такая нарядная в блестящем платье, грудь соответственно , разноцветный парик и конежно же фата…я затем этот блок и на однодневной в городе стала проводить, так один раз лжеН., отбросив ленту, брейк-данс такой забабахала, что  все гости в «лежали» от смеха…

А заканчиваю блок так…После игр говорю, что так и не понятно, кто же победитель, поэтому след. испытание где победителем может стать только настоящая пара -  Какой жених дольше продержит свою любимую на руках…
Лжепара конечно старается ей и свидетели помогают, но  Н –парень, Ж – девушка, естестно им не справиться …вообщем тут я думаю все понятно как все заканчивается… ну оч.весело!!!

Я просто решила поделиться этим блоком, потому что, сколько не провожу, всегда идет на «ура», возможно и  кому-то еще пригодиться. 
Главное правильно подобрать «подсадных» и с музыкой для игр угадать! Всем удачи и благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> Лена Кравчук ЗДОРОВО, а где можно поучиться делать такую красоту....


Курсы по аэродизайну и огромное желание работать с шарами. :Yahoo:

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Пары соревнуются поочереди
> Свидетельница, затем лжесвидетельница – упражнения со скакалкой
> Свидетель, затем лжесв-ль – танец с «махалочами» группы поддержки (чарлидинг)
> 
> 
> А заканчиваю блок так…После игр говорю, что так и не понятно, кто же победитель, поэтому след. испытание где победителем может стать только настоящая пара -  Какой жених дольше продержит свою любимую на руках…
> !


Скажите, а почему соревнования проходят по очереди: свидетельница, затем лжесв...? У одной по-моему появляется преимущество. Почему не вместе, рядом? Чтобы одна подстегивала вторую.

И еще, вы никогда не слышали, что говорят ребята  после того, как потягают на руках девченок? Я согласна, это весело, интересно, но не каждый может взять на руки, продержать, даже ! мужчины. Я была свидетелем разговора ребят, которые обсуждали свадьбу товарища. Иногда такие разговоры полезно послушать и еще полезней, сделать выводы.

----------


## светлана0778

МихайловА Ариша... Здравствуйте! Если пары будут танцевать вместе, то один из них может потеряться на фоне другого. Гости сами чувствуют когда им хочется танцевать парой и всегда это делают ...ведь строгих правил нет...Просто если один гость сможет так зажечь...что весь зал "трясется" от хохота а другой это сделает просто красиво...и это тоже хорошо...Вот как-то так...это мое мнение...
А что касается держание на руках...здесь становится сразу понятно кто победитель...так как я уже объяснила, что лженевеста - парень, а лжежених - девушка...они всегда просто для приличия пытаются это сделать....все занимет секунд 20-ть...Думаю что практически все женихи смогут это время удержать любимую на руках без напряга...Ну а если действительно попадется "тяжелый" вариант невесты...я что-нить другое придумаю...но пока у меня таких случаев не было...
Жаль фото нет...по реакци гостей вам сразу стало бы все понятно...

----------


## lyjashka

> А вот такую дамочку мы делаем для мальчишников и свадеб для женихов. Символ холостяцкой жизни!


Здорово придумано, а то мы только шар с такой надписью пока запускаем. Можно вашу идейку спионерить?

----------


## lyjashka

Подскажите, пожалуйста, о многоопытные ведущие, знатоки примет разных и суеверий!
Мы делаем вот такие бутылочки разные на свадьбу с фото молодоженов

а тут у меня муж увидел и очень негативно отнесся к этому, мол, здоровье этих людей вместе с жидкостью уходить будет.
я и озадачилась, неужто и правду что-то в этом есть нехорошее?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

:Blink:  новая примета свадебная?????

Не обращай внимания. Лично я вообще ни в какие приметы не верю, и ничего!

----------


## lyjashka

да вроде и не свадебная, а просто примета.
просто после случая, когда меня будущая свекровь озадачила вопросом "А почему у вас в арке *13* шаров" 
я уже стараюсь перестраховаться

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Мы делаем вот такие бутылочки


Ух, ты! Как красиво!  я пиратские подсвечники из бутылок делала, свечи на них поливала. А эти чем облиты или окрашены? Очень необычно и красиво!....

----------


## lyjashka

> Ух, ты! Как красиво!  я пиратские подсвечники из бутылок делала, свечи на них поливала. А эти чем облиты или окрашены? Очень необычно и красиво!....


Отклеены все этикетки (только фольга осталась), обезжирить,в два слоя акриловой белой краской, потом имитация старины ("кракелюр", если кто знает название техники) под цвет наклеек опять же акриловой краской. можно использовать краску из специальных художественных магазинов - качество лучше, но дороже. я брала обычную строительную и подкрашивала колерами опять же строительными. только обязательно АКРИЛОВУЮ.

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> Здорово придумано, а то мы только шар с такой надписью пока запускаем. Можно вашу идейку спионерить?


Спионерти пожалуйста. А научите далать такие бутылочки! :Vah:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*lyjashka*, 

А вот как я мастерила...

Пиратские подсвечники, для пиратской же вечеринки.

[IMG]http://*********net/176832m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот поближе...

[IMG]http://*********net/166592.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lyjashka

> *lyjashka*, 
> 
> Пиратские подсвечники, для пиратской же вечеринки.


интересно, а чем подкрашивали воск? и бутылку - красили из баллончика или просто свечка изнутри просвечивается?

----------


## GlazOlga

> а чем подкрашивали воск?


делала такие подсвечники еще в советские времена, просто свечи берутся цветные...

----------


## lyjashka

> А научите далать такие бутылочки!


 уже выше описала. если что непонятно, спрашивайте конкретно по пунктам. про этикетки вроде ясно: скачали этикетки, попросили фотки молодоженов, отфотошопили, я дальше печатала на самоклейке(только лучше не пожалеть денег на качественную, а то мы купили Optima, так замучились клеить, лучше Xerox или Canon) приклеили, лаком для ногтей блестящим подкрасила, а то показалось немного блекло. ну и всякие бантики. рисовала я узоры всякие тоже средствами для росписи ногтей, там кисточка очень удобная. это недорогой вариант. для более крутых работ конечно надо брать контуры для росписи по стеклу. сверху, до того как стали клеить всякие украшалки, можно (и желательно, если хотим, чтобы ее можно было мыть) покрыть бутылку акриловым лаком, а сверху можно еще и стекловидным лаком, тогда это будет выглядеть, как будто вы все рисовали внутри стекла.

----------


## таняня

> Ага,хорошее дело такое гадание для именинницы. Только я обычно использую не Ромашку( с ней больше мороки), а обычные воздушные шары. И в каждом шаре - две- три записки
> Лопают гости шарики( дополнительное оживление) и читают текст, который нашли внутри...


на корейском годике я делала это предсказание с помощью родителей девочки, папа был в ластах, мам- в боксёрских перчатках. Папа под "Пирожок" Сердючки лопал шарики ластами, мама в бокс. перчпатках собирала эти бумажки и раздавала гостям, а те потом зачитывали

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*lyjashka*, 

Брала обычные бутылки, фигурные специально искала у знакомых и родных. Мыла, чистила от этикеток, сушила. К работе готовы.

Потом закрашивала краской из баллончиков Золото и Серебро по очереди, но золота больше. Продаётся такая краска в спец. магазинчиках оптовых "Упаковка" или "Всё для цветов".
Потом сидела и кропотливо плавила сверху обычную бытовую парафиновую белую свечу, капли лились на бутылку. 
Затем, когда всё застывало, брала свечу тёмно-зелёного цвета и так же сверху плавила, тонировала белый цвет.
Всё! Получалось, будто им уже лет триста и они много-много раз ипользовались как подсвечники.

А вот они в действии...
[IMG]http://*********net/234976.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lyjashka

все, посмотрела - попробую сделать такое же на НГ, только покрасить белым с серебром, потопить синюю свечку, а низ украсить елочными прибамбасами

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*lyjashka*, :040:  :011:

----------


## lyjashka

а еще мы делаем подарки молодоженам, если заказ большой, в виде тортика из конфет наподобие этого

на обратной стороне можно сделать фото молодоженов, и когда все конфеты съедены и лицевая сторона оказывается разореной, то переворачиваем - и у нас портрет в рамочке в виде сердца. можно даже на стенку повесить

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> а еще мы делаем подарки молодоженам, если заказ большой, в виде тортика из конфет наподобие этого
> 
> на обратной стороне можно сделать фото молодоженов, и когда все конфеты съедены и лицевая сторона оказывается разореной, то переворачиваем - и у нас портрет в рамочке в виде сердца. можно даже на стенку повесить


 Какая прелесть!

----------


## lyjashka

Спасибо! 
я когда тему просматривала "Оч.умелые ручки", пока они еще не спрятались, ТАКОЕ там видела!!!! мои поделки на их фоне так, баловство.

----------


## Orel87

Раньше часто на свадьбе за первым столом проводил следующую вещь – слёзы невесты. Подводка к данной мулечке примерно такая:
В. Дорогие гости, дамы и господа мне интересно узнать много ли на этой дружной свадьбе друзей и родственников со стороны жениха? 

Обычно после этого вопроса море криков да и поднятых рук.

В. Ну тогда с вашего позволения я расскажу маленькую быль… Нашу невесту, я знаю с малых лет. Бывало, бежит, упадёт, коленку разобьёт и плачет в заревущую, об угол двери стукнется и тоже плачет, ну, а если какой-то парень во дворе обзываться начнет, то здесь уже слёз целое море. Вообщем плаксой она была страшной. Я повторяю свой вопрос, много ли здесь друзей и родственников со стороны жениха. Я вижу, что их количество не убавилось,тогда я продолжу свой рассказ. За все 20 лет которые наша невеста прожила не в замужестве она наплакала вот такой вот пузырёк слёз (достаю из кармана обыкновенный пузырёк с надписью – «Слёзы невесты»). Я последний раз спрашиваю, много ли здесь друзей и родственников со стороны жениха? Вы хотите, чтобы невеста плакала в замужестве. Нет! Тогда  выкупайте слёзы невесты! 

Далее следует торг. После того как слёзы выкуплены, я продолжаю.
В. Возьмите эти слёзы и сходите, выбросите их подальше, чтобы даже виду их не было на нашей свадьбе. Ну, а эти деньги, я отдаю маме нашей очаровательной невесты, ведь именно она всё это  время собирала слёзы своей дочери. Ну, а вам уважаемые гости я предлагаю, наполнить свои фужеры и поднять их за то чтобы наша невеста плакала в замужестве только от счастья.

----------


## Rem-Olya

*lyjashka*, 
Супер,мне тоже очень понравились бутылочки шампанского. В начале декабря в мужа день рожденья,попробую ему сделать сюрприз.Большое спасибо за идею!
__________________________________________
Rem-Olya@mail.ru

----------


## Елена Кравчук

А вот так мы оформляли задник у сцены для госэкзамена в музыкальной школе. Мы эту работу назвали-ветка мимозы.
[IMG]http://*********net/222402m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Кравчук

А вот таких лебедей мы стали делать недавно. Просто обратились клиенты с просьбой сделать лебедей. И мы придумали: взяли каркас сердца, примотали к нему 2 куска изогнутой проволоки и методом проб и ошибок нашли подходящий размер шаров. И вот результат.
[IMG]http://*********net/198850m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lyjashka

> *lyjashka*, 
> Супер,мне тоже очень понравились бутылочки шампанского. В начале декабря в мужа день рожденья,попробую ему сделать сюрприз.Большое спасибо за идею!
> __________________________________________
> Rem-Olya@mail.ru


пожалуйста, будут вопросы - всегда рада помочь

----------


## lyjashka

> А вот таких лебедей мы стали делать недавно. Просто обратились клиенты с просьбой сделать лебедей. И мы придумали: взяли каркас сердца, примотали к нему 2 куска изогнутой проволоки и методом проб и ошибок нашли подходящий размер шаров. И вот результат.


а у меня немножко другой способ на основе сердца, по-моему, чуть попроще с проволкой(только бы объяснить толково еще)
в общем, берете цельный кусок проволоки длиной как от хвоста первого лебедя, через его шею, шею второго лебедя и до хвоста второго (во сказанула!) у меня это было примерно 5 м (сердце у меня 3м)
сгибаем пополам, (не сильно приминая середину) от концов проволоки отмеряем длину туловища (у меня соответственно 1м)
потом желательно вдвоем: один держит проволку в этом месте, чтоб не расходилась, а второй берет за середину и изгибает ее внутрь 
(я так обычно сердце делаю, т.е. получается седце и у носика внизу висят концы проволоки, которые будут телом) потом их согнули, как надо, а дальше как у вас - методом научного тыка подбор шаров
может и Америку открыла, а может кому и пригодится
в следущий раз думаю сделать их поменьше

----------


## Sveto4ка

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане! 
Может быть и выложу достаточно известный материал, но надеюсь, кому и пригодится.
Начало известное: сама переодеваюсь в бабку, переодеваю 3 мужиков - 1-в русскую девку маю,
2 - в восточную, 3 - в негритянку. Жениху заранее говорю что он должен отвечать, когда я сама буду напрашиваться к нему в жены и предлагать своих "внучек"
Выбегаю под музыку "Золотое кольцо" - Мосток.
Здрассьте, я то русска баба Маня
Я вся чистая из бани
И снаружи и .....везде
И сегдня при параде 
В фильтиперстовом наряде.
Тут слушок по (название города) пробежал
Что мол _________(имя жениха), клевый парень
Мудрый, ласковый как барин
Решил да мол жениться!
_______(имя жениха), бери меня в жены!
Ты домой придешь, я тебе рюмочку в нос,
Спою про коня, со мнеой вот така будет жизня!     Отвечает - Стара!

Я стара? один пробовал вчера!
Ну бери меня в жены! - нет

Слушай, милок, у меня же внучек пруд пруди
Есть и с грудью, есть и без груди!

Эй, АНжелка, подь сюды!

Посмотри кака краса, да до пояса коса!
Ну а ножки например что у золушки размер!

Я: Берешь? 
Ж: Нет у нее ж груди нет!
Я: Дак она её с собой для сохранности в сумке носит!   (в этот момент "Анжелка" достает из сумки резиновую грудь и прикладывает)
Ж: Не нужна он мне такая

Ладно, милая сопли слезы утри в сторонк отойди, найдется и для тебя женишок!

заранее извиняюсь за ошибки, дорогие форумчане!
Продолжение:

Тогда встречай: вторая моя внучка - Гюльчатай!

"Гюльчатай" выходит в танце живота

Я: посмотри каки окорока , грудь чуть выше потолка!
Ты домой придешь, она тебя приголубчт, танец живота станцует (танцует танец живота)

Я: ну что берешь в жены?
Ж: Да зачем мне такая с волосатыми ногами!

Ладно, милая сопли слезы утри в сторонк отойди, найдется и для тебя женишок!

Я:Ну тогда 3 моя внучка - экзотическая 
На ей можно деньги зарабатывать - называется "фото с обезьянкой", а ещё она у меня дрессированная:
Говорю "Фас", показываю на любого мужика из гостей, 3 внучка бежит к нему, садится на колени, потом возвращается.
Ну что, берешь в жены?

"Не, я её ночью в постели не найду"
"дак она тебя сама нащупат"

бла бла бла ну и соответственно подвожу к тому, что есть у меня ещё одна, вызываю невесту - "Горько" - и потом конкурс для молодых на середине зала либо жених приглашает невесту танцевать , танцев пауза

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> а у меня немножко другой способ на основе сердца, по-моему, чуть попроще с проволкой(только бы объяснить толково еще)
> в общем, берете цельный кусок проволоки длиной как от хвоста первого лебедя, через его шею, шею второго лебедя и до хвоста второго (во сказанула!) у меня это было примерно 5 м (сердце у меня 3м)
> сгибаем пополам, (не сильно приминая середину) от концов проволоки отмеряем длину туловища (у меня соответственно 1м)
> потом желательно вдвоем: один держит проволку в этом месте, чтоб не расходилась, а второй берет за середину и изгибает ее внутрь 
> (я так обычно сердце делаю, т.е. получается седце и у носика внизу висят концы проволоки, которые будут телом) потом их согнули, как надо, а дальше как у вас - методом научного тыка подбор шаров
> может и Америку открыла, а может кому и пригодится
> в следущий раз думаю сделать их поменьше


Тоже хороший вариант, но если проволока сталистая, то я не смогу им воспользоваться. А так, у меня всегда десять каркасов муж сделает и хвостов нагнёт. Заказ на сердце, значит делаем просто сердце, а на лебедей - хвосты скотчем примотала и готово. :Yahoo: 
[IMG]http://*********net/215151m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/220271m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lyjashka

тоды да. у меня проволка 3-4мм, а то муж то е дома, то немае, посему приходится на себя рассчитывать, а я девушка хрупкая и на ручки слабая

----------


## Елена Кравчук

А вот такую парочку делала на выпускной!
[IMG]http://*********net/228298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Маленький клоун в подарок ребёнку.
[IMG]http://*********net/246771m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Ещё несколько фото наших машин.
[IMG]http://*********net/214794m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/205578m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/204554m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/261901m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lyjashka

а  мы таких "молодоженов" делаем. идея подсмотрена где-то, так что авторам, если увидят, большое спасибо.
постарались доделать под себя. теперь пользуются большим спросом

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> а  мы таких "молодоженов" делаем. идея подсмотрена где-то, так что авторам, если увидят, большое спасибо.
> постарались доделать под себя. теперь пользуются большим спросом


такие милашки :Tender: , а у меня большие :Vah: 
[IMG]http://*********net/256875m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SCHORLE

Всем привет.Хочу поделиться конкурсом "Улыбка"в тех разделах,что открыты, я его не видела.Сам конкурс нашла в инете,а обрамление придумала сама.Провожу его и на свадьбах и юбилеях для невесты и для женщины-юбиляра.Даже если юбилей у мужчины,то провожу его для его жены.Только делаю потом вступление"Насколько успешен и счастлив мужчина в жизни зачастую зависит от того,какая женщина с ним рядом.А рядом с нашим юбиляром необыкновенно мудрая и замечательная Женщина..."И потом сам конкурс.
Звучит музыка-минуэт.Входят мужчина и женщина в костюмах 18 века.Женщина говорит,что машина времени перенесла их из века 18 в век 21,для того,чтобы засвидетельствовать свое почтение юбиляру и поздравить ее.Затем я спрашиваю своего спутника"Правда ли то,что Вы большой почитатель женской красоты?Вы пишите стихи,поете серенады своим возлюбленным."Он говорит,что да..без женщин - жизнь мужчины бессмысленна... и тд.В результате я прошу его пригласить к нам,в центр зала нашу виновницу торжества.Мужчина выводит ее,и я говорю"Вы сегодня великолепны.У вас ослепительная улыбка,и нам хочется,чтоб вы улыбались как можно чаще.И сейчас мы вас подарим 5 минут улыбок,а помогут нам 5 самых  замечательных мужчин из зала./Тут либо манки,либо просто желающие.А они есть всегда/Раздаю  альбомные листы,на которых изображены смайлы-улыбки,а на обратной стороне задания под номерами.Листочки я заламинировала.И удобно,и красиво.А  теперь задания:
1.Подобно Богу с высоты,улыбкой одари нас ты/на руках пронести по залу.Можно одеть мантию,если хотите и корону.
2.Если губы твои улыбнутся,из уст моих  звуки польются/Песня детская"от улыбки"
3.Я восхищен твоей улыбкой,позволь сыграть тебе на скрипке/нарезка из песни А.Рыбака
4.Улыбкой одари меня,исполню танец для тебя/Танец маленьких утят
5.Уж разреши мне тебя приобнять,так хочется мне тост сказать
Музыкальные отрывки можно включать на ваше усмотрение.И порядок конкурсов тоже менять.
После конкурса у нас есть еще сюрприз.Это выход кавалеров 18 века с цветами.Они дарят цветы,говорят комплименты и поздравления и приглашают  юбиляра и женщин из зала на танец.

Вот 2 ссылки на музыку http://files.mail.ru/YI3Z7V
http://files.mail.ru/ZJB2K0

Позже размещу 2 фото с этого конкурса.Никак  страничка не открывается :No2:

----------


## lyjashka

> такие милашки, а у меня большие


спасибо, а у нас большие не идут :Tu:  
вообще на свадьбы как-то трудно уговорить на оригинальное что-то
отрываюсь только на дни рождения

----------


## SCHORLE

Это к конкурсу"Улыбка"

----------


## SCHORLE

И это к конкурсу"Улыбка"



Единственный недочет,у мужчин нет перчаток здесь...но теперь все по правилам!! :Smile3:

----------


## Элен

*SCHORLE*, костюмы обалденные :Ok:

----------


## lyjashka

оформляли Мисс техникум. в искусственном освещении смотрелось вообще супер
впервые делала сочетание белый-розовый-сиреневый - очень понравилось, буду и на свадьбы предлагать

----------


## juliana

> А вот таких лебедей мы стали делать недавно. Просто обратились клиенты с просьбой сделать лебедей. И мы придумали: взяли каркас сердца, примотали к нему 2 куска изогнутой проволоки и методом проб и ошибок нашли подходящий размер шаров. И вот результат.
> [IMG]http://*********net/198850m.jpg[/IMG]


ой вот это красота :Tender:   вот будет у меня свадьба  :Tender: блин не затруднюсь..и сама попробую себе такие сделать...когда сделаю отпишусь и фото выложу :Taunt: 




> А мы фату в красивую коробку укладываем с пожеланием молодым собирать реликвии счастливой семейной жизни: фата, пинетки, прядки волос деток, тетрадки, семейные фото и тд, туда же свеча от зажигания семейного очага с напутствием зажечь через год в годовщину свадьбы. и много много добрых слов-пожеланий.


тоже интересное новшество(ну по крайней мере для нашего города, у нас практически стандарт((((...) я вот хочу начать работать ведущей..вот и смотрю какие люди творческие опытные умелые и умные здесь присутствуют!!!! спасибо вам всем :Tender: 




> ладно, будем здесь прорываться:) АУ,ЛЮДИ, ищу таких же, как я!!! С ручками, которые вечно чешутся!!!
> http://*********ru/1898651.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1898651m.jpg[/IMG]
> http://*********ru/1890459.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1890459m.jpg[/IMG]
> http://*********ru/1880219.htm[IMG]http://*********ru/1880219m.jpg[/IMG]


блииинн...ну надо же такая красота :Tender:  :Tender:  :Ok: 




> Хочу поделиться конкурсом, который провожу. По количеству гостей надуваются шары для моделирования (сосиски-колбаски я их ещё называю). Потом перед проведением выбрасываю кучу на середину зала, вызываю "Петю" с правого стола, "Ваню" с левого - задание кто быстрей раздаст шары своему столу, затем из них мы делаем то, чего желаем молодым - деньги, любовь, детей и т.д. на сколько хватит у кого фантазии. затем гостей вызываю на середину зала, выстраиваю, они должны объяснить что сделали и зачем это молодым. Затем торжественное вручение "резновых изделий" молодоженам. Кому интересно посмотрите как выглядит в моем ролике.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_V2aiSQPK4


решила посмотреть ваше видио(ну на счет шаров)у меня видио долго грузится...ну и дальше начала страницы форума листать..читать..удивляться...загрузилось ваше видио-с шарами задумка класс и занимательная и красочная!!!а еще удивление вызвали горшки))) вместо ползунков(которые уже всем приелись) так что поэтому пришлось ворачиваться назад..отыскать ваше это сообщение и ответить :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## nanewich

Есть время, расскажу вкратце, как можно поставить на службу себе такой нелюбимый стриптиз. Как бы я не хотел, но эта тема периодически возникает. На примере выкупа невесты.
Работаю с похитителями, они неподготовленные, украли спонтанно, водка вверх поднялась, по костям головы ударила.
Спрашиваю, что хотим. Орут радостно. Стриптиз. Пошло общение. Кручу, не смущает ли что дети и прочее. Нет. В исполнении кого? Здесь однозначный ответ. Свидетель и свидетельница, ум с водкой ничего нового не выдаст. А нам и не надо. Общение с зелёными от страха свидетелями и заинтриговка будущим действом гостей. Потом, что тут мелочиться на свидетелей, стриптиз будет в исполнении жениха. Похитители визжат от радости и согласны, гости довольны и заинтригованы, свидетель просветлел, жених в панике, невеста заинтересована. Общение с женихом, есть ли у него последнее не исполненное желание, просим его загадать (это важно) и  готов ли он на стриптиз. Ответ нас не интересует, мы всё равно говорим, что он готов, а поможет ему в этом свидетель.
Теперь опять два мужика в панике, все гости пищат от радости, что хотят это видеть.
Но жених для стриптиза не одет, стриптизёр так не выглядит, ему нечего снять. И просим жениха одеть симпатичные (поверьте на слово), красные трусы.
Он одевает, и задача свидетеля под эротичную музыку снять их с жениха.
Стриптиз пошёл, тут уж в меру их смелости и Вашего такта.
Сняли. Дальше рассказ о том, что красные трусы имеют свойство исполнять желание и как это делается. Чужое не пересказываю это к Ире ( знаю что ей тоже рассказали). Ну и естественно рассказ строиться не по правде жизни, а близко к ней, чтоб было весело.
Усё. Стриптиз был желание выполнено, нутес невесту отдайте назад. Загаданное желание скоро исполниться.
Что говорить, как комментировать, решайте сами. Я и сам не помню что говорю. Комментарии что это фи не принимаю, кому неинтересно нечитают, кому интересно и не понятно поясню в личку.

----------


## ilarionova

Я тоже не люблю. когда требуют "Стриптиз" - не люблю раздевать гостей. В  этом случае меня выручают обычные бельевые резинки. Несколько резинок одеваем на гостя и пусть красиво их снимают...........

----------


## SCHORLE

> SCHORLE, костюмы обалденные


Спасибо...а то читают тут-тряпки,тряпки :Smile3: У меня начала самооценка занижаться.Думаю,наверное,не в ногу со временем я иду..Надо перестраиваться :Smile3:

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Как бы я не хотел, но эта тема периодически возникает. На примере выкупа невесты.
> Работаю с похитителями, они неподготовленные, украли спонтанно, водка вверх поднялась, по костям головы ударила.
> Спрашиваю, что хотим. Орут радостно. Стриптиз. Пошло общение. Кручу, не смущает ли что дети и прочее. Нет. В исполнении кого? Здесь однозначный ответ. Свидетель и свидетельница, ум с водкой ничего нового не выдаст.


Доброго всем времени суток! Я тоже терпеть не могу этот стриптиз, НО... На этот случай у меня припасены фартуки с изображением торса мужчины в трусах и женщины в нижнем белье. Увожу свидетелей  для придания им более подходящего вида, затем они выходят в этих фартуках, танцуют под соответствующую музыку (либо по очереди, либо одновременно). В конце танца снимают фартуки. Желание похитителей выполнено, никакие возражения не принимаются. Свидетели, особенно свидетельница, благодарны за то, что все прилично.
Теперь можно будет и с резиночками попробовать.

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Уважаемые модераторы! Этот конкурс придуман не мною, указываю, откуда он взят. Просто к теме похищения невесты , если , К СЧАСТЬЮ, стриптиз не требуют! Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится!

Если невесту украли и удалось уговорить похитетелей вернуть ее БЕЗ СТРИПТИЗА -  необходимо вызвать трех гостей, которых переодть в трехглавого Змея Горыныча (одна большая зеленая рубаха с тремя прорезями для головы, хвост, на глаза – темные очки). 
Ведущий приглашает похитителя выйти к гостям. 

Ведущий: 
- Эх, Змей Горыныч, не стыдно тебе! У нас такое торжество! А ты, что делаешь – влюбленную пару разлучаешь! Зачем невесту украл? 

Змей Горыныч (головы змея говорят, перебивая друг друга): 
- А я что, я ничего! Мне скучно стало! Вон у нас в сказках одни и те же красавицы – Василиса Прекрасная, она же Премудрая, Марья Маревна, да пара царевен. Надоело! Скукота! Вот пусть новая красавица будет! 

Ведущий: 
- Змей Горыныч, так может мы тебя как-то по-другому развеселим и позабавим, а ты нам отдашь нашу красавицу? 

Змей Горыныч: 
- Ну, если у вас получится! Тогда отдам! 

Ведущий: 
- Чем тебя позабавить, что ты любишь? Может песни какие или танцы? 

Змей Горыныч 1 голова: 
- Балет я люблю! 

Змей Горыныч 2 голова: 
- А я балет не люблю! Я реп люблю! 

Змей Горыныч 3 голова: 
- Что вы ерунду какую-то говорите! Поэзия – вот настоящая ценность! Я хочу стихи о любви услышать! 

Ведущий: 
- Вот так задачу задал нам Змей Горыныч: балет под рэп и со стихами о любви! Ну, что ж, жених, принимайся за дело! А друзья тебе помогут осуществить эту нелегкую задачу! 

3-4 друзьям жениха выдаются балетные пачки (легко изготовить такие юбочки из белой сетки самостоятельно), в которых они должны станцевать танец из балета «Лебединое озеро». Звучит знаменитая музыка из вышеназванного балета. Жениху выдается кепка рэпера, листок с рэпом о любви, который он должен во время танца зачитать. 

Ты говоришь, что меня любишь, 
Я тебе нужен, 
В этот день я счастлив 
Стать твоим мужем. 
Мы словно лишь вдвоем 
На всей этой планете. 
Клянусь, мы будем счастливы, 
У нас будут дети. 
Мы связаны сегодня 
Одною судьбою! 
Все, что мне надо в жизни – 
Быть только с тобою…
Послушай моё сердце – 
Для тебя одной стучит! 
Душа моя с тобою
Словно птица парит! 
Я люблю тебя, милая, 
Ты должна знать! 
Я 100 раз повторил, 
Могу и опять! 
Чтобы быть с тобой, 
На все я пойду! 
Хочу быть рядом всегда, 
Чтобы всё на яву! 
Я скажу тебе просто: 
Я тебя люблю! 
(Автор стихов: www.Art-Bufet.ru)

Змей Горыныч, пуская слезу: 
- Уф! Вот это да! Вот это любовь! Вот это рэп! А балет-то какой! Сдаюсь! Забирай свою невесту! 


этот момент я слямзила в чистом виде. Дополнила вот чем. Прошу невесту на случай похищения приготовить для меня фотографию либо в необычной позе, либо с необычным выражением лица, ну что-то посмешнее. Если такая фотография невестой приготовлена, то делаю примерно такую вставку:

Горыныч говорит, что много невест украл, и предлагает жениху среди них  отыскать свою невесту. Но сделать это не просто, потому, что они заколдованы, и все на одно лицо. После этих слов прошу всех женщин прийти на помощь жениху (выходят, демонстрирую им фотографию невесты и прошу принять такую же как на фото позу и сделать такое же выражение лица). При этом говорю, что настоящая невеста тебе будет подмигивать (при этом подмигивают, конечно же все) - смотрится очень прикольно! Жених, конечно же не находит среди них своей. Обращаюсь к Горынычу, обманул, дескать... Ну а дальше предлагаю развеселить его (уже по тексту). Ну, а если фотографию необычную невеста не приготовила, то просто по тексту делаю. Для этого у меня распечатаны два варианта текста для Змея Горыныча. На роль "лебедей" стараюсь всегда брать похитителей и свидетеля.
Гостям нравится.

----------


## Kiska2009

Обещанные нарезки к мыслям призывника 

http://files.mail.ru/H9O6US

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

всем привет. благодоря помощи нашим форумчанам, проведен был юбилей разностороннего человека. прокатили мы его на юбилейном автоэкспрессе, со всеми остановками . остановки по количеству гостей: родственники. коллеги, друзья. вот выкладываю нарезочки к обьявлениям на остановки. возможно кому нибудь пригодитьсяhttp://files.mail.ru/XI2BVL

----------


## volkovatatyana

Всем доброе время суток! У мамы на юбилее сделала необычное поздравление - от президента. Слова не мои - из инета. Смысл в том, что во время застолья говорю, что на имя юбиляра пришла посылка. Достаю коробку (купила на почте) и вместе с юбиляром ее открываем, а там - мыло, платок, сахар в пакете, пачка печенья, шампунь в баночке из-под детского питания, неполная шоколадка (открытая, а еще специально не сломали, а откусили кусок), лампочка (желательно немного пыльная, чтоб не казалась новой) и деньга (мы для смеху положили 100 рублей). И бумага с поздравлением от имени президента (можно в фотошопе сделать или купить любую готовую форму с гербом и впечатать текст). Я читала текст (вместо пропусков - имя) и по ходу доставала "подарки". Вот текст:

Ты день рожденье свой справляешь
А я в Кремле, я не с тобой
Я ___________ сегодня, представляешь?
Опять в работе, с головой
Хотел с тобой попить шампусик
Съесть по-простецки бутерброд
Но ты ____________ понимаешь
Я президент, за мной народ!
Тебе в твой светлый день рожденья
Письмо с посылкой я послал
В ней небольшие подношения
Все что в Кремле успел собрать
Вот у жены Светланы стырил
Кусочек мыла небольшой 
Экспроприировал платочек 
И шлю тебе, ты ангел мой!
Немного сахара в мешочке
По президентски чай попить
Печенье пачку съешь ты с дочкой
И родственников угостить
Шампуня я отлил украдкой
У первой леди кое-как
И вот кусочек шоколадки 
Что мэр не слопал натощак...
Из зала заседаний Думы
Украдкой лампочку я спер,
Три дня гадали толстосумы
Как это в Кремль пробрался вор?
У нас же с этим ________ строго
Охрана бдит, ну просто жуть
Вокруг богатства вроде много
Но невозможно тырануть
И потому семью родную
Пришлось немного обделить
Чтоб лучшей ________ на свете
Подарок скромный подарить
А президентская зарплата?
Ну деньги-так чуть-чуть слегка
Поэтому купюра тоже
Ни зелена, ни велика
Ну будь здорова, дорогая
Звони, меня не забывай!
Души прекрасные порывы
Стране как прежде посвящай!
Хоть жизнь не мед
И путь мой неизведан,
Навеки твой.....Димон Медведев!!!

Было очень неожиданно и весело. Весь вечер гости только и знали, что вспоминали про шоколадку мэра. :-)

----------


## volkovatatyana

По поводу стриптиза - я всегда с собой беру накладные груди и попу для девушки и торс и трусы с попой для молодого человека. Сверху одеваем длинные плащи, включаем музыку и они танцуют стриптиз. И время идет пока с плащами поиграют, и всегда все прилично.
Хотя на собственной свадьбе, тогда еще не было у меня такого реквизита, у нас молодые люди одевали бюстгальтеры, набитые ватой и трусы (примерно 60 размера). И не смотря на то, что так танцевало три человека, одному все же захотелось тоже станцевать стриптиз и он разделся до трусов. Было не очень приятно, так как мы все культурные люди.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

К стриптизу отношусь нормально, в пределах разумного. Есть у меня такой конкурс. Гости делятся на две команды, становятся друг за другом, как в обычной эстафете, и насчет: Старт! , каждый подбегает к своему пакету с одеждой, берет первую попавшуюся вещь, одевает ее по назначению и в конец команды. В одном пакете у меня смешная женская одежда, в другом - мужская (от ковбойской шляпы до семейных трусов). Затем, кто быстрее оденет всё это хозяйство на своего капитана команды. Заранее предусмотрено так, что на капитане женского рода - оказываются мужские вещи, а на капитане мужского рода - женские. И, уже конкурс не на быстроту, а на красоту, как можно эротичнее всё это с себя снять, т.е. станцевать стриптиз! НО! Если участники начинают снимать уже свою одежду, я их останавливаю. Потом по силе аплодисментов определяем победителя.

----------


## volkovatatyana

Вела у мамы юбилей и провела игру "Выбор жениха". Слова нашла где-то из инета.
Выходят 2 свахи. Юбиляршу усаживают на стул.

1.Сваха: (имя)- ягодка красна.
Чего ж она скучает одна?

2. Сваха: Скучать-то она не скучает,
Но хороший человек не помешает.

1. Не надо нам принцев благородных
Надобен мужик для жизни пригодный.
Мозговитый, домовитый, при деньгах.
Чтоб жених - ну просто АХ!

2. Претендентов у нас много!
Выберем - и под венец прямоходом!
Кастинг женихов устроим,
(имя) мы вмиг пристроим.

1. (показывает портрет Льва Толстого)
Жених первый - вариант верный.
Сам из графьёв, писатель известный.
Способствует экономии в семье:
Ходит в простом холсте,
Обувки не носит
Мяса в обед не просит.

2. Не подойдёт! Сильно бородат. 
И для (имя) нашей староват.

1. (Портрет Галкина)
Тогда вариант такой:
Жених видный, молодой.
Знаменит. Богат. Красив.
Зовут Галкин Максим.

2. Этот, конечно, хорош!
Но для женитьбы не гож.
Этот Галкин давно Алкин.
Пусть с ней и остаётся,
Вокруг (имя) не вьётся.

1. (Портрет Ленина)
Есть жених такой - вечно живой.
Рыжий, картавый, но метит в вожди.
Квартира на Красной площади.
Не силён в личной жизни, 
Зато приведёт к коммунизму.

2. Спасибо. Нам такого мужа не надо.
(имя) у нас прогрессивных взглядов.

1. (Портрет Медведева)
Тогда вот - главный претендент.
Зовут Дима. Должность - президент!
Строгий. Такого в оборот не возьмёшь.
Но мужчина хоть куда - хорош!

2. Так он глобалист, Россией увлекается.
На мелочи не отвлекается.
Нам нужет мужчина внимательный,
Нежный и привлекательный.

1. (Портрет Моисеева)
Есть кандидат! Просто душка!
Будет (имя) лучшая подружка.
Нету парня нежнее.
Зовут Боря Моисеев.

2. Он же в плане женщин профан!
Как он в женихи - то попал?
Нет, он ориентации неподходящей.
Нам нужен мужчина классический, настоящий.

1. (Аполлон)
Тогда мужчина - эталон!
Греческий бог Аполлон.
Показывает товар лицом
На эротическом фото с фиговым листом.

2. Кроме листа, он ничем не хорош.
Для жизни семейной вовсе не гож.
У него же подруг - мамочки! -
Нимфы и прочие дамочки.
Нужен нам такой, чтоб по богиням не шлялся.
Хозяйством дома занимался.

1. (Портрет Печкина)
Есть такой - пенсионер Печкин!
Будет с ним (имя) семечки щёлкать на крылечке.
Дом имеет в Простоквашино.
И транспорт двухколёсный - велосипед по-нашему.

2. Нет, он носатый да вредный.
Характер у него больно скверный.
Нам нужен серьёзный с чином.
Есть такой али нет мужчина?

1. (Портрет Штирлица)
Есть! Полковник Исаев!
Все его любят и знают.
Штирлицем его немцы кличут.
Жених просто отличный!

2. Этот хоть и русский, да шпион.
Всегда за границей он.
Вечно у него тайные операции.
Нам в этом не разобраться...
А с капиталом жених есть у вас?

1. (Портрет Карла Маркса)
С "Капиталом" только Карл Маркс.
Нет? Тогда последний кандидат свободный.

(Портрет Деда Мороза)
Вариант зимний, новогодний.
Красный кафтан, борода из ваты.
Любят его малые ребята.
Приходит всегда с подарками.
Но раз в год - вот что жалко.

2. Приходящий муж (имя) ни к чему!

1. Чего - то я не пойму...
Женихов море, а вы недовольны.

2. Море - то море. Да нет достойных!

1. Это что ж получается?!
Планы наши на глазах нарушаются!
Кандидатов всех раскритиковали в пух и прах.
Сами остались на бобах.

2. Вопрос этот - личный.
(имя) сама решит.
Кого захочет, того и выберет.
Нам тут гадать - не выгадать!
Выпьем лучше за свободу выбора!

Вот наши "свахи"
[IMG]http://*********org/857864m.jpg[/IMG]
Явно юбиляру такой жених не по душе.
[IMG]http://*********org/888587m.jpg[/IMG]
И эти тоже не подходят.

----------


## ilarionova

Вот ещё поздравление для юбиляров.
с поздравлениями представители всех бывших союзных республик.
Гости поют поздравления на мотив пес¬ни «Сулико». Если нет такой возмож¬ности, можно читать как стихи.
Грузин. Долго я бродил среди скал,
Я селенье ваше искал,
Но найти его было нелегко,
Ведь оно совсем далеко.
Юбиляру шлют все привет.
Жить желают долго без бед.
В гости ждут, конечно, чтобы пить вино,
Но таможня забрала его.                                             ( Дарит кепку.)

Азербайджанец.
 Мой аул В Азербайджан.
Привезти хотел я баран, 
Шашлыком хотелось очень вас угостить,
В самолет не смог посадить.
Можете меня вы понять,
 Мне вас даже стыдно обнять. 
Со стыда совсем уже горю, 
Давайте хоть лезгинку спляшу.
Танцует лезгинку, приглашая юбиляра

Армянин. 
Я приехал из Ереван, 
Также от московских армян. 
С фокусами книгу вам прислал Акопян, 
Анекдоты — Джигарханян. 
Чтобы никогда не скучать,
 Новое всю жизнь познавать, 
Фокусами стоит вам себя занять, 
Чтоб потом их нам показать.
Дарит две книги. Выходят туркмен, киргиз, таджик и узбек.

Туркмен. Азиатский я человек, Вот киргиз, таджик и узбек. Долго мы решали, чем вас удивить, Как бы в юбилей угодить. Это азиатский наш клад — «Золото», — о нем все твердят. Только очень просим, прости:
Свежим не смогли довезти. Дарят вату.

Казах. Шлет вам свой привет Астана, Главный город Казахстана. Назарбаев ручку вам просил пожать, По-казахски нежно обнять. Шерсти он казахской прислал, Чтоб носки на зиму связал, Чтоб зимою было вам всегда тепло, Даже если все замело.
Дарит моток шерсти.
Молдаванин. 
И молдавский  славный народ
В юбилей челом тоже бьет.
Жить желает долго и счастливо,
Стройным оставаться, красивым.
Может, витамины нужны?
Поля наши ими полны.
Каждый день по виноградине щипай
И Молдавию вспоминай.
Дарит гроздь винограда.

Белорус. Вам картошку батька прислал,
Другом чтоб ему... (имя юбиляра) стал
Но везти мне бульбу было нелегко,
Добираться так далеко.
И прошу, свой нос не криви,
Батькин этот жест оцени,
Никому подарки не любил давать.
Сам хотел их все получать.
Дарит картошку в авоське.

Латвиец. 
Наши залы так хороши! 
Фестивалим мы от души!
Но для этого так много надо сил,
 Не спасет селедка иваси, 
Ловим тюльку мы целый день,
 В банки их кидать нам не лень.
И готовы их вручить от всей души, До чего ж они хороши!
 Дарит рижские шпроты.
Литовец. 
От литовцев только смола, 
Это наших сосен слеза. 
Здесь найти смолу вам будет нелегко,
 Берег ведь балтийский далеко.
 Тыща лет пройдет, и товар 
Превратится в славный янтарь, 
За него немало денег ты проси, Самолет себе приобрети.
 Дарит смолу в баночк

Эстонец. На эстонском на берегу 
Рыбы сосчитать не могу, 
Говорят, что рыбная у вас душа, 
Видим рыбака издалека. 
Будешь сам ты рыбу ловить, 
Будешь сам ты рыбу коптить, 
В Книгу Гиннеса теперь сумей попасть, Я привез тебе суперснасть! Дарит рыболовные крючки.

Украинец. 
Я горилки литр захватил, 
Юбиляр веселым чтоб был, 
Выходил плясать со мною гопака 
Сразу после первого глотка, 
А потом сальцом закусил. 
Чтобы потеплело в груди,
 Чтобы он про возраст поскорей забыл, 
Ощущал большой прилив сил.
Дарит горилку и сало.


Ведущий. Все гости желают юбиляру такого изобилия и разнообразия о жизни, как их подарки. А верные друзья соберутся на следующий юбилей со всех концов земного шара.

----------


## lyjashka

"новорожденному" на 40 лет

----------


## Orel87

Периодчески на свадьбах, за первым столом использую конкурс  для молодоженов
с мыльными пузырями. По комплекту мыльных пузырей и отдаём  жениху и невесте. Молодым предстоит отвечать на вопросы выдувая пузыри.Вопросы примерно следующего содержания.

Н.Сколько раз в неделю вы будете кормить своего супруга? 
Ж.Сколько натуральных шуб вы подарите своей супруге за этот сезон? 
Н. Как часто вы будете отпускать своего супруга попить пивка с друзьями? 
Ж. Сколько раз за ЭТОТ год вы свозите супругу на Багамы? 
Н. За сколько тысяч евро вы купите своему муж машину? 
Ж. Как быстро вы изучите 20 томов камасутры? 
Н. Сколько бутылок пива вы разрешите держать мужу в холодильнике, а какого объема? 
Ж. Сколько подружек вы разрешите пригласить супруге на посиделки? 
Как сильно вы любите друг друга?

Вы прекрасно понимаете что это была всего лишь игра, а доказать свои чувства к друг-другу вы можете лишь крепким поцелуем... Горько нашим молодым!

Ну, а дальше логически правильно будет научить молодоженов целоваться.

----------


## юрик71

*Orel87*, 
прикольно, мне понравилось! в зачет :Ok:

----------


## Orel87

> *Orel87*, 
> прикольно, мне понравилось! в зачет


БЛАГОДАРЮ

----------


## ilarionova

*Orel87*, Можно вместо мыльных пузырей  - на каждую букву имени - жених на буквы имени невесты дарит подарки невесте, а невеста жениху готовит вкусности.

----------


## Orel87

> [b], Можно вместо мыльных пузырей  - на каждую букву имени - жених на буквы имени невесты дарит подарки невесте, а невеста жениху готовит вкусности.


Это будет немного не то, попробуйте с мыльными пузырями у меня всегда идёт на ура.

----------


## орбит

> за первым столом использую конкурс для молодоженов
> с мыльными пузырями. По комплекту мыльных пузырей и отдаём жениху и невесте. Молодым предстоит отвечать на вопросы выдувая пузыри.


Они выводятся из-за стола? и всё это называется "НАДУВАТЕЛЬСТВО"? объясни мне как это у тебя пошагово, что-то не поняла. а хочется новенького!!!

----------


## Sveto4ка

решила посмотреть ваше видио(ну на счет шаров)у меня видио долго грузится...ну и дальше начала страницы форума листать..читать..удивляться...загрузилось ваше видио-с шарами задумка класс и занимательная и красочная!!!а еще удивление вызвали горшки))) вместо ползунков(которые уже всем приелись) так что поэтому пришлось ворачиваться назад..отыскать ваше это сообщение и ответить :Ok:  :Tender: [/QUOTE]

Спасибо.

----------


## Rem-Olya

Кстати,о мыльных пузырях.В нашем городе тоже некоторые ведущие используют специальные машины с мыльными пузырями.К счастью,у нас ее нет, я знаю о том,что после шоу танцплощадку не всегда могут сразу вымыть, клиенты падают,начинаются проблемы.Поэтому не во всех кафе разрешено это проводить.Мы с мужем делаем так.Купили пистолет за 20 грн.в конфискате,заправили его жидкостью.Когда начинается первый танец,включаем вентилятор,каторый стоит сверху на колонке (у нас их 4, 2 сверху и 2 снизу,ставим на нижнюю), направляем на вентилятор поток мыльных шариков из пистолета,-получается эффект машины мыльных пузырей.И пол сухой,и красиво, дешево и сердито  :Grin: , и никаких проблем.Попробуйте! :Ok:

----------


## Orel87

> Они выводятся из-за стола? и всё это называется "НАДУВАТЕЛЬСТВО"? объясни мне как это у тебя пошагово, что-то не поняла. а хочется новенького!!!


Спрашиваю у гостей, хорошо ли они знают молодых, потом спрашиваю, хотели ли бы они немного узнать о том, как будет проходить семейная жизнь этой пары. Приглашаю молодожёнов в центр зала, каждому из них даю мыльные пузыри, начинаю задавать вопросы, если вопрос обращен к невесте мыльные пузыри выдувает она и наоборот. Например:
Н.Сколько раз в неделю вы будете кормить своего супруга?
 Невеста выдувает 2-а мыльных пузыря, значит, она будет его кормить 2-а раза в неделю.
Всё это сопровождается комментариями тамады.
И т.д. и т.п.
На последний вопрос - Как сильно вы любите друг друга? Молодые «отвечают» вместе. 
Р.S. Чем больше трясешь мыльные пузыри, тем хуже они выдуваются.

----------


## soyus63

А если на голову еще прицепить недорогую елочную гирлянду,то зачем тратить деньги на светомузыку,вдруг у кого-то голова закружится от мелькающих огней,а с гирляндой и весело и опять -же недорого,и руки свободны -одна для пистолетика,а другая для рупора(не микрофон же покупать опять-же...)

----------


## zizi

*soyus63*,  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  я под столом от смеха.  :Ok:

----------


## таняня

> *Катуна*,
>  Бл*А*гославлять-от слова СЛАВИТЬ...Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста...А слова хорошие!


Людмила, позвольте не согласиться. Слово Благословлять- произошло от слов благое слово, к славе не имеет отношение. (Проверьте по словарю Ожегова) А слова действительно хорошие.

----------


## optimistka17

> Кстати,о мыльных пузырях.В нашем городе тоже некоторые ведущие используют специальные машины с мыльными пузырями*.К счастью,у нас ее нет*


 Господи, ну нельзя же собственную несостоятельность оправдывать таким образом.
* Машина с мыльными пузырями-это украшение любого праздника*. Просто ею, как и всем другим, надо уметь пользоваться..В залах с ковролином - никаких проблем нет вообще.
 Если же паркет или линолиум, то надо просто вращать машину так, чтоб не получалась лужа из мыльной жидкости. После каждого включения никто не бежит с тряпкой вытирать, но и скользкий пол не будет , если не держать машину включенной продолжительное время...
 А *варианты с игрушкой* смотрятся на солидном празднике как-то по-детски, нелепо, неуместно...Уж лучше никак, чем так...
Прошу прощения за столь категоричное высказывание. Задело за живое...

----------


## Инна Р.

> А варианты с игрушкой смотрятся на солидном празднике как-то по-детски, нелепо, неуместно...Уж лучше никак, чем так...


Точно! Я купила - так проносила лето и ни разу не использовала. Стремно как то.  :Taunt:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И всё-таки мы с вами несём ответственность за то, чтобы по нашей вине не случались травмы. Я тоже люблю мыльную машину, но использую её только в заключении праздника. И как бы ты её не вращал, если пол кафель, он будет скользким. У меня однажды подскользнулся шустрый ребёнок и разбил лоб. Мне было очень неприятно.

----------


## Раюшка

> И всё-таки мы с вами несём ответственность за то, чтобы по нашей вине не случались травмы. Я тоже люблю мыльную машину, но использую её только в заключении праздника. И как бы ты её не вращал, если пол кафель, он будет скользким. У меня однажды подскользнулся шустрый ребёнок и разбил лоб. Мне было очень неприятно.


Присоединяюсь.
Не люблю все эти машинки, которые распространяют скользоту и мусор всякий. :-)))))))))))))))))

Кстати, привет всем!!!!!!! :-)

По поводу мыльных пузырей - если заказчики хотят, я их предупреждаю о возможных последствиях (однажды на наших глазах видеооператор во время съёмки первого танца грохнулся, поскользнувшись, вместе с камерой, к счастью, никто не пострадал и ничто не пострадало). Всё оттого, что оператор мыльной машины осыпал танцующих молодых мыльным градом, шо умалишённый. :-))))

Я приветствую всех новеньких, я с вами уже заочно познакомилась и полюбила. 
Давно меня не было на форуме, сейчас прочитала темку.... Хотела включиться в обсуждение, когда речь шла о тостах памяти родителей, которых уже нет с нами.
Понимаю, что сейчас моё сообщение не к слову приходится, но молчать не могу.
Когда читала о музыкальном сопровождении тоста "Помолимся за родителей", хотелось громко кричать: "Люди, да вы что? Эти песни ещё больше давят на глубинные струны души, заставляют болеть старые раны!!!"
Моё мнение вот такое.
Я на предварительных встречах, если молодожёны говорят, что чей-то отец или мать умер(ла) или погиб(ла), я спрашиваю, касаться ли этой темы и поднимать ли бокал памяти родителей. Моё дело - спросить. Я очень боюсь этих моментов, боюсь потому, что могу сама не выдержать, и меня может "порвать" раньше, чем кого-то из гостей. 
Но бывает, что на свадьбах присутствуют близкие родственники этих людей, которые могут потом сказать: "Как же так, даже словом не вспомнили....".
Поэтому - как скажут.
Мне в этом сезоне приходилось говорить. Говорю эти слова максимально ровным тоном, стараясь выбрать наиболее нейтральные слова. Никаких подзвучек. Молча выпили рюмку стоя... Сели, через несколько секунд Игорь продолжает озвучивать застолье негромкой фоновой музыкой. Праздник идёт своим чередом.

----------


## Людмила ZUM

довалась
Сын играл для мамы..дочка радовалась! Было все   по-семейному....

----------


## Инна Р.

*Раюшка*, совершенно согласна с тобой, Рая!
Тут еще всякие легенды выкладываю про ангелов, про какие то кружки,с которыми сидят на небе те,кого с нами нет - это все тоже считаю на банкете недопустимым! Сама имею в запасе несколько слов: "Подарив однажды вам счастье рождения на земле, ваши родители навсегда остаются связанными с вами незримой ниточкой. Это их любовь ведет вас верными путями, подсказывает правильные решения и дает душевные силы. Светлая им память. ...А дальше тоже пол минуты тишины, пока выпьют и пошла программа дальше. Даже это делаю крайне редко, считая, что о умерших должны говорить родственники, а не я - чужой им человек. Поэтому всегда жду. Если ни кто из родных не сказал - тогда я эти два предложения,  спокойным ( не скорбным) голосом...
Не потому что я черствая - а потому что всему должно быть свое время и место!

----------


## elena5555

[QUOTE=Инна Р.;Не потому что я черствая - а потому что всему должно быть свое время и место![/QUOTE]

я с вами полностью согласна, а то у меня на одной свадьбе после упоминании о родителях - даже ничего умного то не сказала- невеста  потерявшая родителей , как начала рыдать, вся свадьба затихла, а потом её ещё все и успокаивали. Хотя на встрече перед свадьбой обговаривали этот момент, она сама настояла на упоминании о родителях даже советовала мне какими словами это сказать. а получилось то что получилось.

----------


## OKSANA31

[QUOTE=Rem-Olya;3870627]Кстати,о мыльных пузырях.В нашем городе тоже некоторые ведущие используют специальные машины с мыльными пузырями.К счастью,у нас ее нет, я знаю о том,что после шоу танцплощадку не всегда могут сразу вымыть, клиенты падают,начинаются проблемы.Поэтому не во всех кафе разрешено это проводить.

Если залить ЖИДКОСТЬ спецеально предназначенную для активатора,то никаких проблем нет.Некоторые в целях экономии заливают *ферри*отсюда и скользкий пол.Попробуйте BUBBLE LIQUID.

----------


## OKSANA31

Поздравление от кота Базилио и лисы.
Кот: - И куда мы притащились рыжая, ничегоне понимаю и не вижу я.
Лиса: - Ты убогое создание помолчи, столна крыт, подходим ближе, не кричи

Кот: - Что-то сильно подвело у нас живот,может косточки какой перепадет?

Лиса: - Посмотри-ка, посмотри-ка, юбиляр.Водка, закусь, все прилично вот кошмар.

Кот: - Ах, какая красотуля, ах, какая стать!Может нам ее сейчас украсть?

Лиса: - Ты чего такое делаешь, балбес? Ты жне кот, а сексуальный бес!

Кот: - Извините, плохо вижу не признал,отчего-то я Наташу не узнал.

Лиса: - Из штанов скорей заначку доставай будем делать поскорее крекс фекс пекс.

Чтобы денег  получилось целый лес. (колдуют)

Кот: - Получилось, получилось целый лес.

Лиса: - Не тебе, а юбилярше, вот балбес.

Кот: - А теперь уж как хотите, но придется нам налить, за подарок нам плесните, 

мы должны его обмыть!!!

----------


## OKSANA31

*Поздравление от малышей*

1. НАШ ХОРОШИЙ ДЕТСКИЙ САД
ВСЕХ ПРИВЕТСТВОВАТЬ ВАС РАД.
К ВАМ СПЕШИЛИ МЫ, ДРУЗЬЯ.
НАМ ВОДКУ ПИТЬ, УВЫ, НЕЛЬЗЯ.

2. ТЁТЯ _________, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ
И ОТ ВСЕХ ДУШИ ЖЕЛАЕМ,
ЧТОБ ДЯДЯ _______ ВАС ЛЮБИЛ
И КОНФЕТОЧКИ ДАРИЛ.

3. ТЁТЯ ________, ВЫ ПРЕКРАСНЫ,
У МЕНЯ В ДУШЕ ВЕСНА.
ВОТ БЫ ДУСЬКА ИЗ ДЕТСАДА
ВОТ ТАКОЙ, КАК ВЫ, РОСЛА.

4. ТЁТЯ _________ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,
ЛЮБВИ ЖЕЛАЮ ОТ ДУШИ.
А ПЕЧАЛЯМ И НЕВЗГОДАМ
ФИГУ С МАСЛОМ ПОКАЖИ.

5. А ЕЩЁ МЫ ПОЖЕЛАЕМ,
МНОГО ДЕНЕГ И ДРУЗЕЙ.
И ЗА ЭТО ПОЗДРАВЛЕНЬЕ,
НАМ ПО РЮМОЧКЕ НАЛЕЙ

----------


## OKSANA31

Поздравления детей

Из подщефного детсада
Мы поздравить вас пришли,
Пожелать здоровья, счастья
И веселья от души.

1. Мы желаем тете Нине
Стильной оставаться,
Если хочешь, от Кардена
Можешь одеваться.
(дарят яркий галстук или головной убор)

2.Тете Нине мы желаем
Много радости, утех.
Пусть всегда не умолкает
Твой веселый, звонкий смех.
(рисунок улыбки)

3.Тете Нине мы желаем
Вдохновенья каждый час.
Заработать мешок "баксов"
И порадовать всех нас.
(мешок с баксами)

1. Тете Нине мы желаем
В холодильнике икры
И кусок огромный сала,
Нужен он не для игры!
(банка икры кабачковой и кусок сала на вилке)

2. Тетю Нину поздравляем
И желаем всей душой
Счастья, радости, здоровья
Также пенсии большой.
(копия денег)

3. Мы желаем счастья
Тетеньке хорошей
Желаем оставаться
Молодой побольше.
(зеркальце)

1.Тетю Нину  поздравлять,
Рада наша малышня,
Мы тебе жалаем счастья
И подарков 3 мешка
(мешочки с надписью "Подарок"

2. Мы желаем тете Нине
Радости от всей души
А ненасстьям и невзгодам
Фигу с маслом покажи!
(рисунок с фигу)

3.Мы желаем, чтоб веселья
Полон дом был, как всегда
Чтоб не знали б дяди, тети
Огорчений никогда!

Каждое вручение сопровождается погремушками, дудочками.

----------


## Порубовы

собрались завтра повторить частушки, которые написали давно, но провели всего раз.
мы их уже писали на форуме
кинулись искать, а нет нигде. пришлось с видео той свадьбы переписывать.
поэтому ещё раз на форуме напишем, и внесём в подпись себе, чтоб не терять.

Частушки поются с гостем. он заканчивает все одной строчкой.
*А я танцую и пою, и мне всё до лампочки*
итак, наш вариант (ещё есть и у Калинчик и Ладушки другие варианты) :
_ (имена молодых)поженились
у красивой арочки
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
гости выстроились в ряд
дарят все подарочки
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
люди тосты говорят,
потом звенят бокальчики!
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
вот первый танец молодых
и смотрят все на этих лапочек
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
деньги в ползунки кладут (денежку в горшки, в корзинки денежку - кто во что :) )
на девочку, на мльчика
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
девушки ловить букет
слетелись, словно ласточки
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки
***
разошлись все по домам ,
опустели лавочки
а я танцую и пою
и мне все до лампочки

----------


## Инна Р.

Я пробовала такие частушки, но гость всегда не успевает петь свою строчку, почему то! 
Может у меня музыка быстрая и бывает помедленее???

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> пробовала такие частушки, но гость всегда не успевает петь свою строчку, почему то! 
> Может у меня музыка быстрая и бывает помедленее???


Инна, посмотри эту музыку к частушкам 
http://narod.ru/disk/783982001/%D1%8...D0%B8.wma.html

----------


## manja

> Когда читала о музыкальном сопровождении тоста "Помолимся за родителей", хотелось громко кричать: "Люди, да вы что? Эти песни ещё больше давят на глубинные струны души, заставляют болеть старые раны!!!"


Я тоже согласна с тобой Раюшка..что эта песня просто ну никак не подходит в это время на банкете..юбилей или свадьба..Ну просто НИКАК..
И никогда не надо говорить ..про то что может вдруг немыслимым образом..всю свадьбу или юбилей привести в такое настроение..из которого вам их ой как трудно будет вернуть обратно..И вообще очень персональными должны быть такие слова..обращения..тосты..Потому что это важно виновникам торжества..вспомнить о тех кто ушел..а вот с гостями ведущему надо будет работать так...чтобы им было потом просто вернуться к веселью..
по поводу кружки..я выставляла в теме ищу прошу помогите...по просьбе Анатолия...Он хотел тост..такой..или как вообще об этом можно сказать...о дяде невесты..которого они всегда вспоминают..и она хочет чтобы так и было...
вот привожу здесь тоже...



> *Сообщение от nanewich* 
> *На форуме был тост, притча или что то в этом роде, по моему про чашу, когда помнят она полная, когда нет пустая.*
> 
> 
> Есть очень старая притча сказ о том...что когда близкий человек  уходит от нас туда..откуда нет пути назад...то он все же оставляет незримые ниточки...И эти ниточки называются воспоминаниями..И только самое доброе светлое ...остается тогда с нами... 
> И именно тогда кружка памяти об этом человеке всегда остается полной в нашем сердце и в наших воспоминаниях..Ведь именно такая кружка стоит перед каждым из людей который ушел от нас однажды...И когда такая кружка вдруг однажды на небе перед ним окажется пустой...тогда он скажет..с грустью и болью...всем кто сидит с ним за столом...НУ все ..про меня на ЗЕМЛЕ забыли.. 
> 
> пусть НИКОГДА кружка памяти не будет пустой..у близких..нам людей..которых нет с нами...Пусть она будет переполнена счастливыми минутами ...добрыми словами..и воспоминаниями...о нем...о том человеке...который в нашем сердце и душе останется навесгда.. 
> 
> Наполним наши бокалы...и откроем свое сердце добрым воспоминаниям...без слез..без печали...и выпьем..просто ...за то...чтобы всегда помнить....

----------


## Ильич

> То ли дело переодеть в ангелочков и выпустить на свадьбу, которую ведет мама или папа...
> Алилуйя!


у меня почему то ангелочки всегда с загробной жизнью ассоциируются.
 Мол если вокруг ангелочки, то где я!???
Хорошо если в раю.

----------


## марина С

*Порубовы*, а музыкальное сопровождение у вас к таким частушкам какое? я попробовала пропеть под минуса частушек, которые у меня имеются, но все они не то... мне кажется, что хорошо бы подошла минусовка куплетов каких нибудь.
а частушки ваши классные!
молодцы!

----------


## Маргоshа

Девочки, даже не знаю, что и сказать по поводу ушедших от нас.
Наверное, я согласна с Раей и Инной.
Ранее, у нас было принято в день свадьбы после ЗАГСа заезжать на кладбище! Это было просто ужасно!! Представьте, свадебный кортеж, невеста в белом платье и могилы!  Слава Богу, что сейчас ушли от этого.
Были несколько случаев, когда я вела свадьбу у молодых, потерявших близких. 
Никаких притч я не говорила, 



> Светлая им память. ...А дальше тоже пол минуты тишины, пока выпьют и пошла программа дальше.


  Наверное, вот так.
Вот в январе придется немного перекроить тосты, т.к. будущие молодожены уже живут 5 лет, и у них был ребеночек, но год назад он умер.  Мы обговорили с невестой при встрече, что тему не поднимать и ни каких клятв и зароков - "обязуюсь родить 5-х", или "подарю мужу 4 сыночка и лапочку дочку" и т.д. Рана у них ещё не затянулась.
А вообще, я точно уж не хотела бы, чтобы на моем банкете поднимали эту тему. Потеря родных - это боль, и она не стихает. И, действительно, Инна права, тем более не хочу, чтобы о моих родителях говорил посторонний, совершенно не знающий их человек пусть и красивыми словами.

----------


## KAlinchik

*марина С*, есть минусовка под Я ТАНЦУЮ И ПОЮ...
кому надо, стучите- вышлю....

----------


## Порубовы

> Я пробовала такие частушки, но гость всегда не успевает петь свою строчку, почему то!
> Может у меня музыка быстрая и бывает помедленее???


минусовка частушек Бандурина и Вашукова - т.е первоисточника. другую не представляем.

проигрышь там хороший, даже если человек вообще не поёт - речитативом сказать успевает

http://prazdnik-sklad.at.ua/load/vas...sovka/2-1-0-96

----------


## nanewich

*Маргоshа*, Инна.
Я разделяю Ваше мнение.
И сам никогда, подчёркиваю, никогда не произношу тостов за ушедших. Особенно свадьба, это не то место где надо это делать ведущему целенаправленно. А вот другие праздники. Тут другое дело. Если собрались только близкие родственники и друзья и есть пожелание заказчика, то надо. И лучше если это скажем мы ведущие. Потому что когда говорит родной человек, это неминуемо слёзы. А мы, люди посторонние, и можем говорить о ситуации со стороны. Подводя всё к грусти, памяти но не слезам, это правда в идеале. А как подвести, бить в лоб или иносказательно, через притчи, легенды каждый выбирает сам.
Мне ближе второй вариант.
Да и говорим мы не о конкретном человеке, хотя он и присутствует в сказанном, а о памяти о нём.




*Ильич*, 
Вот здесь мнения совпадают полностью.
Не в раю ангелы только падшие, поэтому не сумнявайси.

----------


## manja

> Светлая им память.


эта надпись стоит на  надгробях на кладбище...
Потому считаю каждый выбирает свой вариант..
Или сказать о кружке памяти..или сказать светлая память...
важно главное ...для родных..это вспомнить о тех кто им был и останется близок и дорог..

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*nanewich*, 
Я тоже такого же мнения, если люди хотят об этом вспомнить, почему бы нет? Причем просят ведущего, чтобы именно он об этом сказал, потому что он как сторонний человек скажет без лишних эмоций и надрыва...
Маргоша, а у нас до сих пор ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО идут на кладбище  после росписи,если кто то из родителей умер... и все к этому относятся нормально.Может потому что у нас к смерти относятся, как естественному процессу КАЖДОГО человека, как к рождению... И еще ходят на проповеди в храм и там батюшка внушает, что после смерти душа человека жива и как важна память на земле.

----------


## Инна Р.

*manja*,  Маня, но ты же согласна, что душещипательная музыка не уместна, она навевает скорбь. Вот и твои легенды такие же душещипательные, как песня "помолимся за родителей". Я это хотела сказать!

----------


## shoymama

Я провожу « Я танцую и пою» под вот это   http://files.mail.ru/S4USCH

----------


## manja

> Маня, но ты же согласна, что душещипательная музыка не уместна


Я не имела ввиду дущещипательную музыку а слова именно этой песни..
Когда звучит музыка без слов то люди сами создают себе картину..а когда еще такие слова..как в этой песне..то они не для банкета..

Если я сяду дома со своей семьей после Нового года..то есть первого января...именно первого января в Новогоднюю ночь на рассвете умерла моя мама...то я обязательно поставлю эту песню..и всплакну быть может..или позвоню потом своим братьям и сестрам ..те что в России..и спрошу их сходили ли они на могилку к маме..так как я пойти не смогу..И скажу им помолитесь за маму..там а я помолюсь здесь..И слушая эту песню ..где прекрасные слова..помолимся за родителей..за ЖИВЫХ и небожителей..я еще помолюсь за свою свекровь..которая дай ей БОг здоровья..с нами будет сидеть за этим столом у нас дома...

И на моем юбилее..если он будет я обязательно захочу чтобы все мои близкие которых уже не вернуть..мама и папа и наша дочка...знали что я их помню..и они именно они большая часть моей жизни..и еще что я их очень люблю...и вспоминаю часто..и скажу о них сама или это сделает ведущая моего юбилея..
И в это время...будет звучать...Лунная Соната Бетховена..зная происхождение этой сонаты..великого композитора..и чему он ее посвятил..Иногда, кажется, что наступает полное изнеможение, но человек вновь поднимается, чтобы преодолеть страдания...вот что дает эта музыка..
И эта музыка нужна еще для того..в самом начале..до того как начнут звучать слова..что настроить людей на то..что это важно..и это нужно именно главным героям сегоднешнего праздника..Люди замолкают...и слушают.

.А потом музыка постепенно стихает.. гости поднимают бокалы...и тут же идет или фильм.ролик .с позитивом в конце..

Или я люблю в это время пускать малышей..для поздравления..если на юбилее то внуков..а если на свадьбе то племянников или просто малышей..которые например у нас называются вluemenmaedchen---они в церкви осыпают лепестками роз дорогу молодым...Дети в это время очень разряжают обстановку..хоть на свадьбе хоть на юбилее..
Есть и еще у меня ходы..переходы..от памяти к веселью...А вот чтобы минута молчания или полминуты считаю неуместным..

Нам жизнь дана чтобы жить...и еще чтобы помнить..Вот чтобы помнить...будет на .юбилее этот тост.. 
тост...не люблю это слово в эти минуты......нет это не тост..а просто минутка мамяти...за моих родных...которых со мной нет...к сожалению....

а вот чтобы жить..и радоваться жизни..и танцевать и веселиться..и играть...и смеяться...этому будет уделяно все остальное время на моем собственном юбилее..

А вот как будет у моих клиентов которые хотят чтобы юбилей провела я..буду спрашивать у них...И если их желание вспомнить о родителях.или других родных..которых уже нет...будет присутствовать..то я прежде чем что то им предложить..спрошу как они бы хотели это видеть? Буду смотреть и слушать их как они рассказывают об этом...или вообще не захотят говорить...а сразу начнуть плакать..Или просто рассказывают про них..иногда даже веселые истории..

У меня был жених пару лет назад..и у него не было отца...Я спросила у молодых..про родителей..и они сказали мне что семья жениха не полная..отца нет...и жених сказал .."вместо моего отца прошу мне никого рядом не ставить..." Я удивилась почему он так говорит..но он настоял чтобы о родителях вспомнили..и все...
Мне позвонила потом еще невеста и рассказала мне что его отец повесился..прошло много лет..а жених все равно очень больно все вопринимает.Я и сама это все поняла..Но не миогла найти слова как же это сделать..да еще на свадьбе....Меня выручила мама жениха.....Она мне сказала..что от ее мужа остались очень очень..дорогие запонки..которые она хочет вручить сыну на свадьбе ..как бы в память об отце..И сразу все встало тогда в моих мыслях на свои места..И слова тут же нашлись..потому что стало проще..обойти тему..очень сложную..

В каждом таком случае по разному..решаешь что говорить..и как начать ..и как перейти потом к веселью...Иногда приходится говорить с людьми о том...что не стоит затягивать этот момент...

ВСЕ ЛЮДИ РАЗНЫЕ...вот что пора уяснить нам всем...И то что нравится мне не ДОЛЖНО нравиться другому..Другое дело сможешь ли ты как ведущий претворить на юбилее или свадьбе то что хочет от тебя клиент..Не твое..это...откажись..просто..сказав это не мой формат..

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## Инна Р.

> то что хочет от тебя клиент..Не твое..это...откажись..просто..сказав это не мой формат..


Совершенно согласна с тобой!!!
*Поминки - это не мой формат!!!!*
Слава богу, ни разу не предлагали! А то бы стопудово отказалась!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

По поводу песни для родителей. Я вообще пою сама и поэтому выбрала просто "Там где клен шумит". Идет всегда не ура и не грустно никому. Они еще и сами подпевают и танцуют под нее.

----------


## pavluk

> Поминки - это не мой формат!!!!
> Слава богу, ни разу не предлагали! А то бы стопудово отказалась!


  Если для наших клиентов тема памяти занимает важное место в их жизни, и они в значимые события своей жизни хотят вспоминать ушедших родных и близких, то *наш отказ от организации такого момента на празднике говорит только о нашей некомпетентности.*
  А вопрос вспоминать или не вспоминать должен исходить не от клиентов, а от ведущего, чтобы избежать на празднике спонтанного момента памяти, который по велению души организуют сами люди, и вот тогда это точно может перерасти в поминки....
   И еще ведущие обязаны знать об обязательных тостах для представителей некоторых профессий. Например третий тост "За тех, кого с нами нет" у военнослужащих.

----------


## mariaarh

сценарий свадьбы мистической ( невеста так захотела) Жениха с НЕвестой проверяют искушениями всю свадьбу:
Свадебный сценарий «Мастер и Маргарита» или «мистический»

Молодые приезжают в кафе раньше всех остальных гостей
Под звуки торжественной, но загадочной музыки ведущие встречают жениха и невесту…

  Молодые встречают всех пирамидой из шампанского, на втором столике лежат колода карт и коробочка с бейджиками. Каждый гость одевает этот атрибут вечера.

Рассадка гостей по рассадочным карточкам, план рассадки висит на видном месте.

Торжественное начало (фанфары):
 Уважаемые дамы и господа позвольте начать нам этот торжественный вечер! Меня зовут Анна , меня Мария, и этот вечер мы проведем с вами, надеемся что он запомниться вам на долго, тк свадьба у нас необычная, а мистическая!!!
,,, и ,,, пара очень экстравагантная, романтичная! Они пожелали чтоб праздник, который бывает один раз в жизни и который они запомнят навсегда, был самым волшебным, самым необычным и самым таинственным, поэтому просим вас окунуться в атмосферу осеннего бала, торжественности, мистика, непредсказуемости.
 Просим вспомнить такие произведения как «Мастер и Маргарита» и  «Фауст». 

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Романтический тост:
,,,,имя и ,имя,,…"Сперва взаимной разнотой они друг другу были скучны, потом же стали неразлучны, …" с'Пушкин. эти слова про нашу пару.
,,,она – это большая доля консервативности, приверженности традициям во всем. Немного капризности. Смешаем с отстраненностью и сдержанностью, добавим романтичности… Сверх всего добавим сюда повышенную эмоциональность…одним словом белое пламя.
он - Основа: жизнерадостность, любопытство и активность. Если добавить общительности, стремления быть в центре жизни, сумбурности и рисковости то мы получим сущность ,,,. Однако многогранность характера преподносит сюрпризы в виде железной выдержки например… алый лед. 
Сложно сочетать несочетаемое…Но сегодня ,,, и ,,, сочетались браком…

Выступление Мимов
Вот так артисты показали нам возможный вариант выкупа невесты, но слава богу все закончилось хорошо.

• Легенда о домашнем очаге: 
Из одного дома решило уйти счастье. Трудно сказать почему, но решило. «Но прежде, — сказало счастье, — я исполню по одному желанию каждого члена той семьи, в которой жило долгие годы. Чего ты хочешь?» — спросило счастье у хозяйки дома. А та ответила, что нет у нее одеяния бгатого, — и получила хозяйка его. Спросило счастье взрослую дочь хозяйки: «Чего ты хочешь?» — и та ответила, что замуж хочет за богатого принца — и было исполнено ее желание. Спросило счастье сына хозяйки: «А ты чего хочешь?» — «Хочу, — говорит он, — коня породистого, буду счастлив, если конь будет», — и получил мальчик коня. И уже на пороге дома счастье увидело хозяина и спросило: «А чего же хочешь ты?» Хозяин подумал и сказал: «Хочу, чтобы из моего дома никогда не уходило тепло семейного очага». И счастье выполнило просьбу хозяина и не ушло из этого дома, потому что в том доме, где горит семейный очаг, всегда есть счастье!

Символом благополучия и надежности семьи является Огонь..Давайте зажжем пламя Семейного Очага…Но сделаем это вместе с Вашими родителями..которые передали вам семейный опыт …

Семейный очаг – источник жизни семьи. Храните и оберегайте Его. Какой бы холодный ветер ни дул, пламя очага должно гореть, давая свет и тепло вашей семье. Поднимем свои бокалы за неугасимый свет и тепло вновь зажженного Семейного Очага!

За день до своего рождения ребёнок спросил у Бога:
— Я не знаю, зачем я иду в этот мир. Что я должен делать? 
Бог ответил: 
— Я подарю тебе ангелов, которые всегда будут рядом с тобой. Они всё тебе объяснят. 
— Но как я пойму их, ведь я не знаю их языка?
— Ангелы будут учить тебя своему языку. Они будет охранять тебя от всех бед.
— Как и когда я должен вернуться к тебе?
— Твои ангелы скажут тебе всё.
— А как зовут моих ангелов?	
— Неважно как их зовут, у них много имён. Ты будешь называть их «Мама» и «Папа».

Уважаемые родители, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Ставим на столы таблички Свекор – Мастер на все руки.
                                               Свекровь- Мировая свекровь.
                                                Тесть- Порядок, достаток
                                                Теща- Эксперт по воспитанию женщин
Свекровь: Мировая свекровь.Весь мир добро и все для мира. Возлюби ближнего своего иначе поставит двойку.(преподаватель)
Свекор: Мастер на все руки.Все умеет, все починит, разберет, все склеит сдвинет. 
Тесть:Порядок, достаток. весь мир обойдет, но то что нужно найдет. Проделал сложный путь от самоката до квадрацикла.
Теща: Эксперт по воспитанию женщин. Сейчас Выпустила в жизнь первую..вторая в доработке...усиленно занимается третьей..

Слово родителям -слова напутствия.

Ответное слов  от детей, подарки.

Знакомство гостей. Краткое резюме про каждого, братание, танцы мира
Поздравление гостей

Неожиданный приход опоздавших гостей: ведьмы с кремом.

Выходят ведьмы . Предлагают невесте крем молодости в подарок. 
Невеста принимает подарок и говорит, что и сама умеет колдовать.
Варит любовный напиток(гленвейн), которым поит мужа, а второй бокал продает гостям (аукцион)
Продолжают поздравлять гости.

Первый танец молодых.

Приходящие гости : подруги молодости  жениха.
Искушение разгульной жизнью - выступление бывших подруг жениха 
Выходят друзья жениха переодетые в девушек под эротич музыку. Говорят о развеселой вольной жизни и гулянках, просят вернуться. Жених отвечает, что его любовь пьянит и дает крылья, а один лишь образ жены будоражит кровь. Дарят подарки: таблетки со спецэффектом.(хочу всегда-ей , могу всегда-ему)

Инсценировка поломки света, диджей прерывает музыку, начинается светодиодное шоу, во время которого происходит подмен жениха и невесты.
За столом сидят жених и невеста не из нашего времени(темныые силы-скука и сон, нам всем нужно уговорить уйти их в свое время и вернуть нам наших жениха и невесту. спрашиваем у них, а вы любите друг друга...нет, а вы такие же молодые и красивые-нет...

Собираем на мальчика и девочку.

Султан с наложницами приходит. 
Искушение властью и бессмертием – 
Приходит султан с наложницами. Предлагает ему огромную власть – власть над народами, женщинами, деньгами взамен на невесту. Жених отказывается. Султан предлагает ему оценить танец наложниц, одна из которых сестра невесты(танец живота). В это время похищают невесту. Жених требует отдать ее. Но султан предлагает в указе, который он оставил ведущим угадать под каким номером она у него в гареме. Не сомневаясь жених говорит номер. Выходит Саша-мальчик в наряде для танца живота (быстро нарисовал номер на руке маркером).танцует, пристает, жених в шоке. Тогда султан предлагает пройти еще одно испытание. Узнать предмет, который принадлежит невесте.
Граф Калиостро с портретами сексуальных мужчин ( из фильма сумерки, Лео ДИкаприо, Аполлон,...) говорит невесте , что может любого ей доставить прямо сейчас, невеста задумалась (заранее записали на аудио ее мысли под музыку "уууу это же Лео, как же я от него фанатела лет 5 назад, а этот.... ну и тело, а мускулы ..........." В итоге она делает выбор в пользу мужа, а граф уже его заколдовал за то, что невеста задумалась хоть на минутку, невеста проходит испытания....

Букет невесты: дефиле, вопрос каждой девушке «в чем вы уверены на 100%»
Подвязка :характеристика каждого холостяка.

• Этот молодой человек уже готов женится морально, он посадил кучу деревьев в рамках своей будущей профессии и и обеспечил себя материалами для строительства дома.

• Даже если Сергей не поймает подвязку, он всегда сможет, как настоящий юрист, отсудить ее, обвинив кидающего в предвзятости например и намеренном кидании в заранее запланированное место.

•  
Посмотрите на этого юношу. Он преисполнен уверенности в себе, прекрасно понимая, что даже если он и не словит подвязку, то обязательно ее выигрывает. Вместе с украшениями, пальто и ботинками.

• Шансы на победу у этого молодого человека достаточно велики. Несомненным преимуществом его является способность рассчитать траекторию полета подвязки в рекордно короткие сроки. Даже сейчас этот будущий светило физики четко видит место приземления подвязки 

• В данный момент этот гамер видит не подвязку, а ценный артефакт, дающий + 13 интеллекта и +6 харизмы. Прокачанность до 40 уровня силы и выносливости в Макаровском училище дает ему высокие шансы на победу.

• Шансы Саши невысоки. Но благодаря поразительной способности оказываться в самых неожиданных и иногда даже нужных местах и в нужное время о может расчитывать на нечаянный успех. 
Пластичность Саши, приобретенная на занятиях танцами и артистизм, приобретенный благодаря постоянному пребыванию в сложных ситуациях, врядли поможет ему одолеть следующего охотника на подвязку. 

•Ему необязательно совершат ненужные телодвижения, исключительно все сделает за него добрый и исполненный уверенности в себе взгляд и немного грубая физическая сила.

• Шансы Славы на победу невелики, в связи с отсутствием мотивации. Этот человек поймает подвязку непосредственно перед походом в загс. Но если будет выгодное предложение продать ее с неплохой прибылью, он обязательно сделает это, что в результате приведет его к финансовому могуществу.

Торт
Прощание: шапка и ботинки -легенда о первой брачной ночи.
• "Народные обычаи Македонии предполагают некоторое равенство полов. В первую брачную ночь молодожены, запертые в устланном хвоей подвале, отчаянно борются за главные свадебные трофеи — шапку и ботинки. Захватит шапку жена — будет счастлива в замужестве. А если еще и ботинки в придачу — мужа всю жизнь под каблуком продержит".
Наши молодые слава богу поедут не в хотель а в шикарный номер в отеле и будут не бороться а искать шапку и туфли спрятанные предусмотрительными подругами...Завтра узнаем о том распределились семейные роли...

Заключительная речь молодых, благодарность гостям.
Бонбоньерки.

Не очень я люблю, когда столько постановок на свадьбе (все это объяснить гостям выпившим), но невеста очень хотела так, осталась довольна!

----------


## pavluk

> Свадебный сценарий «Мастер и Маргарита» или «мистический»


Прочитала сценарный план и повеяло от него негативной энергетикой, как от черной магии... :075:  Видно, что мозги пухли у сценариста при поготовке этой свадьбы. Видно, что старались ведущие выполняя желание клиента. :Aga:   Вопросов нет- все профессионально. Только в сотый раз себя спрашиваю, прочитывая такие сценарные планы. А во имя чего мы ведущие беремся за такие заказы



> Не очень я люблю, когда столько постановок на свадьбе (все это объяснить гостям выпившим), но невеста очень хотела так,


Я,например никогда бы не взялась за подготовку такой свадьбы. И не потому, что не смогла бы сделать, а потому, что, как мама,женщина, жена и профессионал понимаю, что *свадебный вечер это не та площадка на которой позволительны абсолютно все режиссерские и сценарные эксперименты*. Мы должны понимать, что жизнь молодой семьи должна начинаться с позитива, чистых и светлых эмоций. В зале должна быть энергия любви. 
Мне например понятно, что клиент просто хочет выпендриться перед друзьями и основная цель такого клиента - "Выделиться из толпы каким угодно способом. Главное удивить друзей, чтоб сказали, что такой свадьбы никогда в жизни не видели" И зачастую, особенно в последнее время, в этой гонке за так называемым "креативом" все переворачивается с ног на голову и многие ведущие свадеб, выполняя заказ таких клиентов забывают, *что свадьба это "Праздник любви", а не стрельбище, где при входе всем выдают пистолеты и автоматы (пусть даже игрушечные) и не "Шабаш темных сил из потустороннего мира"* 



> Выходят ведьмы . Предлагают невесте крем молодости в подарок. 
> Невеста принимает подарок и говорит, что и сама умеет колдовать.





> (темныые силы-скука и сон,


  И даже если мы беремся за такие заказы, то тогда *в финале должна быть грандиозная сцена победы "Светлых сил" - любви, радости, счастья над "Темными силами"*


> искушениями


А здесь финал- 



> Прощание: шапка и ботинки -легенда о первой брачной ночи.


Я бы убедила клиента, что  сценарий с таким названием больше подходит к празднику Хэллуин, нежели к свадьбе.
*Я, за эксперименты, но чтобы в них был смысл...*
В "Хромой лошади" организаторы тоже хотели "переплюнуть" конкурентов, а итог...

  Знаю, что мое сообщение многим не понравиться, но пройти мимо я не смогла.

----------


## Катуна

> Прочитала сценарный план и повеяло от него негативной энергетикой, как от черной магии...


 Подписываюсь под каждым словом...Мне кажется, такую тему нужно брать с осторожностью.. Ну, кому что...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если для наших клиентов тема памяти занимает важное место в их жизни, и они в значимые события своей жизни хотя7т вспоминать ушедших родных и близких, то наш отказ от организации такого момента на празднике говорит только о нашей некомпетентности.
> А вопрос вспоминать или не вспоминать должен исходить не от клиентов, а от ведущего, чтобы избежать на празднике спонтанного момента памяти, который по велению души организуют сами люди, и вот тогда это точно может перерасти в поминки....
> И еще ведущие обязаны знать об обязательных тостах для представителей некоторых профессий. Например третий тост "За тех, кого с нами нет" у военнослужащих.


Готова спорит, но надо ли?
Каждый решает для себя сам! 
Я никогда не отказываюсь, я писала выше, что говорю в том случае,если родные САМИ НЕ СКАЗАЛИ.
Это честнее - когда они вспоминают - они родные. Это искренне. Это гармония. Из уст ведущего это:ДОЛГ. Ты, же, Павлик,  об этом пишешь??? И тут тоже каждый решает по своему: кто то рисуется, набивает авторитет на святых вещах. А кто то скромно скажет  -светлая память.

А вот про то, что ведущий обязан знать очередность тостов, так тут все очень расплывчато! Где то это прочитала??? В каком таком своде правил ??? 
В какой то местности принято - второй тост за родителей, где то третий тост - за любовь... А у умных ведущих идут такие тосты, которые ему, ведущему логичны и к месту именно здесь и сейчас.
А компетентен тот или иной ведущий - решает клиент деньгами! 

Давайте оставим эту тему. 
Где бы я не высказала свое мнение, отличное от Маниного, тут же находятся люди готовые встать на ее защиту.
Оля- Ринг лопатит словари, и окапала же: Давайте поднимем тост, давайте выпьем тост. Ах!Этот тост не меньше 40%... Такое чувство, что кто то из вас ТАК разговаривает.
Высказась про легенды - тут же нашелся мужчина, к которому я очень хорошо отношусь, но он тут же написал: готов голову положить, но спорить и защищать. 
Да не собираюсь я спорить! 
Я не собираюсь спорить и воевать с ветряными мельницами. 

Не удивлдюсь, если все ярые защитники начнут скоро писать с таким же количеством многоточий................., как Маня.
Поройтесь в инете- и вы узнаете, что это обозначает! 
Удачи в изысканиях!

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Прочитала сценарный план и повеяло от него негативной энергетикой, как от черной магии...


Полностью согласна с девочками. *mariaarh*,  такими вещами не стоит шутить. Вспомните мэтров театра и кино. Мне непонятно желание невесты. ИМХО

----------


## pavluk

> Готова спорит, но надо ли?


Инна, ведь тебе известна давняя мудрость -"В споре рождается истина". И это нормально, когда ведутся профессиональные споры на нашем форуме. А вот переход на личности зто уже склока, а не профессиональный спор.



> Это честнее - когда они вспоминают - они родные. Это искренне. Это гармония. Из уст ведущего это:ДОЛГ. Ты, же, Павлик,  об этом пишешь??? И тут тоже каждый решает по своему: кто то рисуется, набивает авторитет на святых вещах. А кто то скромно скажет  -светлая память.


  Для меня, как для ведущей, режиссера и сценариста всегда важна *очень тонкая душевная организация таких моментов* на мероприятии. Чтобы этого добиться нужно знать очень много про юбиляра и его окружение. И моя задача не рисоваться и набивать авторитеты (никогда в голову даже не приходили такие мысли и вообще странно об этом говорить), а *говорить о важных жизненных ценностях просто, душевно - пропуская через себя и обязательно грамотно.* Наши клиенты если они люди не публичные не могут слова благодарности порой сказать, так как очень сильно волнуются, не то, что слова памяти.  А другие клиенты боятся именно в этом моменте не справиться с эмоциями. А если хотят сами говорить, то пожалуйста..., но пока таких не было.



> А вот про то, что ведущий обязан знать очередность тостов, так тут все очень расплывчато! Где то это прочитала??? В каком таком своде правил ???


   Третий *тост у военных* это не свод правил, а традиция. И мы, ведущие банкетов, обязаны знать все традиции и разумно их применять. Те традиции, которые потеряли актуальность на сегодняшний день, конечно не применяются мной. Но есть традиции-святыни и пренебрегать ими - кощунство. Даже в больших концертных программах, которые транслируются по телевидению, обязательно в сценарии есть "минута памяти"- *потом разумный переход от нее к позитиву.* В этом и заключается мастерство режиссера, сценариста и ведущего. 
_Толковый словарь Ожегова вот, что говорит - "Традиция"
 1. То, что перешло от одного поколения к другому, что унаследовано от предшествующих поколений (напр. идеи, взгляды, вкусы, образ действий, обычаи). Налуюнальные традиции. Воинские традиции._
А по поводу вот этого



> Где бы я не высказала свое мнение, отличное от Маниного, тут же находятся люди готовые встать на ее защиту.


  Эти люди не адвокаты Мани, а у них просто есть свои мнения и взгляды на разные вопросы. И если Инна, эти мнения не совпадают иногда с твоим мнением, так это нормально - мы все разные. 
Только мне Инна удивительно, почему ты видя над моей аватаркой мое имя ни разу в разговоре со мной им не воспользовалась?.... А очередное *многоточие- выражает мою недосказанность* по этому вопросу - при помощи буковок все не скажешь.

 А вообще то разговор "О тосте памяти" незаметно перерос в конструктивный профессиональный разговор, и это здорово!!! Люблю в своей работе докопаться до истины. 
 С любовью, Надежда!

----------


## Инна Р.

*pavluk*, Надя, не обижайся - мне просто ник твой нравится: ассоциация:хулиганистая девочка. Мне такие люди,обычно,близки.
Но, в  -  наших с тобой спорах переход на личности только из - за однажды прочитанной фразы, ты тогда написала: я ролик не видела, НО... и пошла защищать. Вот от сюда мое мнение и сложилось о тебе. Потому что спорить с тем, кто видел *не только* ролик - ты же понимаешь. (тут должно стоять много многоточий,но я не буду их ставить).
Все, спрыгнули с разговора!А то далеко зайдем!

Я работала у военных и тост был и пять раз - господа Офицеры и с тонкой душевной организацией, но не от меня - я всегда подведу к тем людям, кому есть что сказать на эту тему. Остаюсь при своем мнении,потому что буквально позапрошлая свадьба была у меня,где невеста просила озвучить тост за мам, которых уже нет. Я подготовилась.
Первый тост был от меня - за молодых. А второй попросил сказать папа жениха. И,о чудо - как и все мои клиенты (может это мне везет на адекватных???), он сам сказал несколько слов о том, что рядом не сидят мамы,но они тоже сегодня радуются за молодых,как и все мы! И его тост дальше был позитивным: давайте поднимем бокалы и выпьем за то, что б наши молодожены погуляли не только на свадьбе своих детей,но и внуков и правнуков! 
И так получилось, что отдельного поминального тоста НЕ БЫЛО!
Это не правильно? Не профессионально?
Или я дальше,третьим тостом должна была развести поминальную тему?
Я недавно была у Марьи на свадьбах, она поступает так же,как мой папа на той свадьбе, и все адекватно понимающие, что сегодня Торжество . Общий тост за родителей - вспомнили добрым словом тех, кого нет и заканчиваем тост на позитиве, за тех, кто есть! Никакого криминала - все достойно и гармонично.

----------


## pavluk

> Это не правильно? Не профессионально?


Вот как раз это профессионально.  :Yes4: Я делаю так же. Вот в споре родилась истина, Инна ты слышишь голос новорожденной? :Yahoo:

----------


## Марья

> марина С, есть минусовка под Я ТАНЦУЮ И ПОЮ...
> кому надо, стучите- вышлю....


Алина, ты случайно не мою минусовку предлагаешь?  :Nono:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, ты случайно не мою минусовку предлагаешь?


нет, свою первую,под которую начинала...

----------


## Марья

*KAlinchik*,  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## lyjashka

[QUOTE=Оксана Радуга;3849018]*lyjashka*, 

А вот как я мастерила...

Пиратские подсвечники, для пиратской же вечеринки.

[IMG]http://*********net/176832m.jpg[/IMG]

все, посмотрела - попробую сделать такое же на НГ, только покрасить белым с серебром, потопить синюю свечку, а низ украсить елочными прибамбасами

и я таки сделала новогоднюю. немного по-другому, чем собиралась, но тоже хорошо получилось

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот в споре родилась истина, Инна ты слышишь голос новорожденной?


 :Vah:  Не знаю, кто у нас с тобой родился  :Vah: !
В прямом смысле: начали за упокой,кончили за здравие  :Vah: !
Ты же только выше писала, что у тебя ни разу никто не говорит, ты сама,через свою тонкую организацию пропускаешь. А гости - ни-ни.  :Derisive:  И тут же оправдываешь мой конкретный ход.  :Tender: 
В общем: сегодня родилась неразбериха!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Прочитала сценарный план и повеяло от него негативной энергетикой, как от черной магии..


 Согласна на все 100%,  видела свадьбы неформат, после большинства осадок тяжелый... Сейчас молодым весело, хиппуют, готсвуют, эмо изображают, но по ощущениям, пройдут годы, появятся дети, молодым не захочется показать им ТАКИЕ свадебные фото и рассказать о ТАКОЙ свадьбе... Мы знаем о свадьбах чуть больше молодых и просто обязаны предупреждать а то и убеждать.... Не все идеи приемлемы для свадебного формата, на костях и черной магии не тешутся, злые силы в этот день не призывают... Пусть свадьба - это игра, но лучше не переигрывать... Предложи им вместо темы магической тему доброго волшебства, сказки и добрых фей и пр.  Уже все идеи зазвучат позитивнее, а свадьба это позитивный праздник

----------


## pavluk

> Не знаю, кто у нас с тобой родился !





> В общем: сегодня родилась неразбериха!


Главное, чтобы следующим ребенком было *"желание"* приблизиться к истине... :Smile3:

----------


## Anneta_VLZ

*lyjashka*, Суперские подсвечники!!! Я тоже попробую такие забабахать!! А картики внизу похожи на салфетки или просто распечатки?

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> и я таки сделала новогоднюю


Молодец! Красиво!... 

Чтоб подтёки были под "старину" поровнее, надо свечу плавить не на саму бутылку, а на горлышко. И вот с горлышка будет стекать и слой получится ровный. Конечно трудоёмкий процесс и свечек уйдёт на одну больше, но это того стоит!

----------


## lyjashka

> Чтоб подтёки были под "старину" поровнее, надо свечу плавить не на саму бутылку, а на горлышко. И вот с горлышка будет стекать и слой получится ровный. Конечно трудоёмкий процесс и свечек уйдёт на одну больше, но это того стоит!


так бы и сделала, но в процесс вмешались дети, а останавливать их в творческих порывах не в моих правилах.  :Meeting: 
так что получилось - что получилось.

----------


## lyjashka

> *lyjashka*, Суперские подсвечники!!! Я тоже попробую такие забабахать!! А картики внизу похожи на салфетки или просто распечатки?


спасибо. да,  салфетки декупажим и вперед...

----------


## noroha

Вот друзья ловите песни для Деда мороза , только с пылу с жару . Толькл записал на студии . Это перепевки хитов : Американо и Давай танцуй . Кому это интерестно , буду рад !!!!!
http://files.mail.ru/TV5GE9

----------


## caigorodova

Мои наработки...На юбилей
    Подарки от бомжихи

Всем привет, кто в этом  зале,
Чувствую, как на вокзале.
Здесь народу так полно,
Словно в зале, где кино.
Но билет не попросили,
А, быть может, позабыли.
Мест свободных не видать,
Где же сяду я  опять.
Да не важно, мне привычно,
Жизнь моя летит ритмично.
Вот платочек я достану,
Здесь присяду и прилягу.
Тут тепло, светло, красиво,
Да уж диво, просто диво.
Ну а я зашла случайно,
Что – то здесь необычайно.
Люди радуются тут,
Дружно пляшут и поют.
Все подарки достают,
Тетке той, чужой несут.
Я останусь тоже здесь,
У меня подарки есть.
Есть пустая стеклотара,
А зовут меня Варвара.
Ты помой, потом их сдай,
Смело пайку покупай!
Есть остатки от еды,
С зеленью чуть – чуть смотри.
Носом дергаешь, вот блин,
Тут сплошной пенициллин.
Есть пиджак, почти приличный,
И на вид смотри, отличный.
Жалко мне его дарить,
Мне б самой его носить.
Моль его чуть – чуть поела,
Новый, муха не сидела.
Забирай, носи не дело,
Без подарков оставаться.
Я ведь здесь хочу остаться,
Не гони, а пожалей,
Накорми и обогрей!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*caigorodova*,

Извини, вот для полного счастья только бомжихи юбилярше и не хватало!!!!!!!!!!!!!

А ты ЛИЧНО хотела бы, чтоб к тебе на праздник такой типаж пришел?
Я понимаю, что подвыпившие гости смеются, но... Подумай над этим, пожалуйста.

----------


## Алена.by

Спасибо,очень понравилось!

----------


## Курица

> Мои наработки...На юбилей
>     Подарки от бомжихи





> Извини, вот для полного счастья только бомжихи юбилярше и не хватало!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> А ты ЛИЧНО хотела бы, чтоб к тебе на праздник такой типаж пришел?





> Спасибо,очень понравилось!



 :041:  Да.....Сколько людей. столько мнений... :Grin:

----------


## Татьяна Жур

Привет всем форумчанам! Очень интересно с вами.Решилась написать. Нашла в книге подводку для выступления эстрадных звёзд. Можно использовать и на свадьбах и юбилеях..
Для всех гостей на юбилее( на этой свадьбе)
Мы припасли сегодня приз.
От всей души и сердца дарим
Наш маленький концерт сюрприз.

Не стали на веселье экономить,
Лишь супер-звёзд решили пригласить.
Они ведь круче звёзд на небе.
Их звёздность не возможно погасить.

На сцене главный голос мира,
Аплодисментами  встречаем все кумира.
Сладкоголосый Лель любезен был и ласков.
Сейчас готов нам спеть наш Коля Басков!

(Звучит " Шарманка" или " Натуральный блондин")

Сейчас увидим все мы извержение вулкана.
А мужикам так просто не удержать в руках стакана.
На сцене женщина боеприпас,
Авиабомба, противотанковый фугас.
Уж эта дама всем задаст здесь взбучку.
На сцену приглашаем Верочку Сердючку.
-----------------------------------Это не моё.
А теперь моё.(не судите строго)

Чтоб побывать на юбилее эта дама
За выступленье не попросила даже гонорара.
Не женщина, а просто символ-
Какой- не буду называть.
Прошу лишь бурными аплодисментами
Её сегодня здесь встречать

(Распутина " Ой, мама, ой")

А этот парень к нам приехал издалёка,
Хотя на вид он всё же черноват.
Но, думаю, в весёлой сей программе
Ну каждый его видеть будет рад!
("Шоколадный заяц")

А этот гость совсем не заяц,
А всем известный мушкетёр,
Его усы,сюртук и шляпу
Любой наш гость узнать готов.
(Боярский песня  на свой вкус)

И, в заключеньи праздничной программы,
Хоть все гастроли у неё завершины,
Звезда эстрады Алла Пугачёва
На праздник наш ну очень уж спешит. 
(Пугачёва Алла " Я тебя поцеловала")

Всем артистам мы спасибо будем долго говорить.
А сейчас аплодисменты...Браво! Браво! Браво! Бис!!!

Ещё раз прошу не судите строго...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Извини, вот для полного счастья только бомжихи юбилярше и не хватало!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Танюша, а можно в защиту? Всему может быть место и время. Мы лет 5 назад юбилей друга отмечались. И каждый в образе приходил, яко бы в газете вместо поздравления, объявление  в рубрику знакомства напечатали. И мы все приходили в виде невест в поисках жениха. Так вот, я была бомжихой.  :Taunt:  До сих пор этот юбилей с хохотом вспоминает. И ещё однажды этот ход использовали на чужом 30-летнем юбилее. Жена юбиляра на видео увидела этот момент, очень захотела такого же и мы для него подготовили. Так у меня потом с него несколько заказов было. Молодожёны пришли. Невеста так и сказала, до сих пор не могу забыть, как они Диму поздравляли. Поэтому ко мне и пришли.

----------


## Татьяна Жур

Прошу прощения ,что начало было не моё, но хотелось поделиться целым блоком "Звёзд"..Ещё раз извините!!! :Tu:

----------


## марина С

*Татьяна Жур*, а с чего это ты вдруг извиняться начала?
ты честно сказала что часть из выложенного тобой материала не твоего сочинения, и предложила в качестве продолжения темы свои подводки.
в этой теме многие выставляют материал не своего, так сказать сочинения, *но своей аранжировки*. и страшного ничего в этом нет.

----------


## ilarionova

Видела много вариантов " РЕПКИ" , а я делаю вот эту иногда.  Я добавила муз.нарезки для каждого выхода персонажа.
http://narod.ru/disk/2880007001/%D0%...D0%B0.rar.html

По весне трудяга дедка в огороде сеял репку.
Терпеливо поливал, сорняки все вырывал,
Репка выросла большая, да красивая такая!

Тут и осень подошла – репку убирать пора.
Уродилась репка с дом, справишься, да лишь гуртом.

Вышел дедка в огород, постоял, разинув рот.
С права, с лева подошёл – 
Да за подмогою пошёл.

Вышла бабка помогать.
Стала охать, причитать.

Потянул дед силой репку,
Бабка – ну тянуть за дедку…

Результата же не видно, старикам до слёз обидно.
Видно внучку надо звать, репку нужно убирать.

Внучка долго собиралась, приоделась, причесалась.
И как будто в хоровод плавно вышла в огород.

Бабка с внучкой хвать за дедку,
Дед вцепился крепко в репку.

Потянули – на те вам! Рубаха дедова по швам.
И втроём не совладать… жучку надо вызывать.

Жучка быстро прибежала, прыгала, хвостом виляла,
Помогала всем она, но и жучка не сильна.

Все тянули очень дружно.
 Ну да, видно кошку нужно.

Жучка кошку в раз  нашла, помогать и та пришла.
Лапкой мордочку умыла, а потом её скривила – 
« Что, работать в огороде!? Лучше бегать на свободе»

Кошку дед за шкирку взял и немного потрепал.
Кошка стала помогать репку всем тянуть, толкать.

Упирались, что есть мочи, только силы мало очень.
Уж тянули все, толкали, да в конце концов устали.

Сели дружно горевать, да что делать обсуждать.
Долго думали, гадали… мышку, наконец, позвали.

Мышка тут же показалась, но в начале испугалась.
Только увидала кошку – подражала, но немножко.
А потом хвостом махнула, враз со всеми потянула…..

Видно тут пришлось по силе – 
Вместе репку вытащили!
Значит верные слова:
« Дружный труд – всему глава!»

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Прочитала про РЕПКУ и вспомнила одно свое старое творение. Когда-то в школе проходил КВН на тему выбора профессий, так я для сына сочинила. Может, кому сгодится. Нигде не выставляла, правда, была попытка отправить в журнал ЧРГ, но ответа не получила.

Музыкальное домашнее задание
На мотив песни из мультфильма «Пластилиновая ворона», причем только мотив запева.
Несколько человек изображают хор, поют основной текст, в диалог включаются по очереди участники, при этом идет видимость какого-то действия на сцене: выносятся таблички-указатели «Томаты», «Капуста» и т.д., макет репы. Участники одеты соответственно своим профессиям
Действующие лица:
ДЕД - фермер
БАБКА – банкир
ВНУЧКА – фотомодель
ЖУЧКА – милиционер-ОМОНовец
КОШКА – журналист
МЫШКА – прокурор
В финале у Деда появляется Конь – голова лошади, нарисованная и закрепленная на палке (черенок от лопаты)


ХОР:	      Одну простую сказку,
А может, и не сказку,
А может, непростую,
Хотим вам рассказать.
Нам помнится, когда-то,
Совсем-совсем недавно,
В столице иль деревне,
Неважно, в общем где…
Жила семья большая:
Дед с Бабкою и Внучка,
А с ними Кошка с Жучкой
И Мышь жила еще.
Все жили мирно очень,
Не ссорясь, между прочим,
Пока дед не задумал
И фермером не стал.
Тут посадил редиску,
Картошку и томаты,
Капусту и петрушку,
И репу посадил!
Вдруг выросла та репка
Размером с дом огромный.
Решил наш Дед, что надо
Помощников собрать.
			А дальше?
Звучит начало песни «Бухгалтер, милый мой бухгалтер», под эту музыку появляется Бабка
Пришла с работы Бабка
(Она была банкиром),
На репку посмотрела
И деду говорит:
БАБА:	      «Ты что, старик, удумал?
Чтоб я тянула репку?
Да я таких редисок
Сто тонн могу купить!
Я не на то училась,
В земле чтоб мазать руки,
Они даны мне только,
Чтоб денежки считать».
			А дальше?

Звучит песня «У неё глаза два бриллианта в три карата…», появляется Внучка
ХОР:         Позвал тогда Дед Внучку.
Она примчалась сразу
(Решила, что сегодня
У деда пенсион).
Увидела вдруг репку,
Руками замахала,
Крутнула у височка, -
И деду вышел сказ:
ВНУЧКА: «Ты что, дедуль, рехнулся?
Меня – на огороды?
Я с подиума только,
Ведь я – модель у вас.
В земле погрязнут шпильки,
Порву наряд я стильный
И маникюр испорчу,
И макияж сотру!»
			А дальше?
Звучит песня «Опера», появляется Жучка
ХОР:	      Зовет тогда дед Жучку
(Служила та в ОМОНе),
А та с боекомплектом
В засаде улеглась.
Узнав, что дело в репке,
Не долго размышляла
И деду на прощанье
Гранатку подала:
ЖУЧКА:  «Взорви ты свою репку,
На мелкие кусочки.
Не конопля, поди ж ты,
Какой с неё навар?»
			А дальше?
Звучит песня «Больше гламура»
ХОР: 	      Про Кошку Дед подумал,
И вот на «Мерседесе»
Примчалась журналистка
Ведущая с ТВ.
Увидела ту репку –
И репортаж родился,
Давай снимать скорее
Для местных новостей.
КОШКА: «Смотрите, что за репка!
Грамм думается, двести,
А может, и не двести,
А сразу полкило…
Такие вот гиганты
Растут в глубинке нашей.
Наш репортаж окончен.
Продолжим завтра в три»
			А дальше?
Песня в жанре  «тюремного шансона»
ХОР: 	      Вдруг на пороге Мышка
Из мест неотдаленных,
И Уголовный кодекс
В портфеле у неё.
Была она, наверно,
Хорошим прокурором
И Деду показала
В том кодексе статью.
МЫШКА: «Да за дела такие,
Что косишь от налогов,
Тебя придется, Деда, 
Сурово наказать.
Мы конфискуем репку,
Капусту и томаты,
И штраф на пару тысяч
Придется заплатить»
			А дальше?
ХОР: 	      А дальше дед подумал,
Дождался темной ночи,
Пошел в свою конюшню
И лошадь отвязал.
Звучит песня «Эскадрон», на лошади выскакивает Дед, имитирует движения по вытаскиванию репки
Тянуть пришлось недолго
Вдруг вытащили репку!
И понял Дед, что зря он
Семейство все собрал!
Выходят все участники (можно уже не петь)
Мораль всей нашей сказки,
А может, и не сказки,
И не мораль, быть может,
Но скажем в двух словах:

Гордиться делом нужно
И ремеслом приличным.
Но то, откуда родом,
Не стоит забывать
Все!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Так вот, я была бомжихой.


Многие удивятся, но и мы бомжами побывали: первая форумская встреча - 68 человек, почти все музыканты и нас ведущих по пальцам пересчитать: я, Марья, Даша Очарование и иришка Бафф... Наша визитка была...бомжовская! С авоськой и стеклотарой. :))) никто не сказал фи, потому что там был смысл - интересные тексты, конкретные с именами, фактами, чертами характера. Про присутствующих. :Taunt: [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2116865.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Порубовы

и я  (Артём) был бомжом. ещё до того, как свадьбы начал вести. даже до того как сам женился. у брата на свадьбе на второй день.
надо собирать деньги для молодых. все стесняются переодеваться в цыган.. я переоделся бомжом и пошёл просить на опохмел.

потом и другие осмелели, в цыган оделись...
так я бомжом собрал столько же, сколько все цыгане ))))

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Два года назад, на Новогоднем корпоративе, я сама переодевалась в бомжиху, у меня есть настоящая авоська, я туда пустые бутылки со стола собирала, а потом мы с директором предприятия, и ещё кого-то вызывала, не помню уже кого, с таким азартом играли на пустых бутылках "В лесу родилась ёлочка"!!!!..... Номер прошёл на УРА!!!

Так что, смотря как преподнести такой образ......

----------


## Саша Львов

Репка прикольная!!!

----------


## Fomkina

На одном из юбилеев проводила такой момент.Юбиляр-заядлый охотник. :Yes4: Так я делала такой сюрпризный момент для юбиляра.В красивую шкатулку положила детский пистолет для выдувания мыльных пузырей и в кробочке жидкость к нему(у нас они продаются в детских отделах)шкатулку перевязала красивой ленточкой.Подводка примерно такая,вот скажите,гости дорогие,какое хобби у именинника.Все-охота.А есть ли в зале охотники(кроме юбиляра).И какое главное качество у охотников и т.д.Смысл в том,что б сказали"попасть в цель".Вот сейчас мы и проверим,в какой форме наш именинник.Завязываем ему глаза,только потом раскрываем шкатулку,даем в руки пистолет(а предварительно говорим,что будем стрелять по бутылкам,и показываем имениннику эти бутылки.Завязываем глаза,и именинник целится в бутылки,а в момент нажатия на курок хлопают воздушный шар.

----------


## Долька

Рискну...
Мы тут думали гадали,
Целый вечер рассуждали:
Что же надо человеку
Переступившему 50-илетнюю веху???

Разве счастье в безделушках -
В вазах с хрусталя, подушках?
В дачке маленькой у речки,
Иль на пальчике колечке?

Нет, конечно! Это бред!
Лучше чем деньжата - нет!

В магазин мы зарулили,
И подарочек купили!

Чудо фартук - кошелек,
Ты примерь его дружок!!!

Фартук сам собой хорош,
Шесть карманов ты найдешь!

Первый "ДЛЯ ДРУЗЕЙ" кармашка!
В нем всегда лежит рюмашка!
И заначка, чтоб сгонять,
Когда нече наливать!!!

Для "ЛЮБВИ" карман второй!
там лежит сюрприз большой!
Чтоб души не гасла печка!
Вот тебе Сережка свечка!
И купюра для цветов,
Чтоб был к сексу ты готов!!!

(для женщин:
И купюра для духов,
Чтоб с ног сшибала мужиков)

Третий наш карман "РОДИТЕЛИ"
Днем и ночью им звоните вы!
А чтоб на связи всегда быть -
Надо карточку купить!

А четвертый "ДЕТКИ НАШИ"
И для них держи кармашек!
Детям надо что ребята?
Ну конечно же деньжата!!!

Пятый здесь карман "РАБОТА"
Наша главная забота!
Проездной себе купи!
Не один, а сразу три!!!

А шестой кармашек"твой"
Самый ласковый ,родной.
Из него что будешь брать,
На себя с любовью трать.
Мы не скупились для тебя
Не утаили и рубля.
От нас подарок принимай
Нас добрым словом вспоминай.
С днем рождения поздравляем
И богато жить желаем!

----------


## Долька лимона

Доброго всем времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
Не знаю в какую тему писать, ведь хочу поделиться находкой, а не собственной наработкой. Так что, не обижайтесь, если не сюда попала...
На 70-ти летии одного удивительного мужчины, гостья из Анапы поделилась секретом "живого салюта". Его необходимо подготовить, пока кто-нибудь отвлекает виновника торжества. А затем, в самом конце любого тоста за юбиляра, говоришь такие слова:"И в честь.....настоящий праздничный салют!!!!" Раздаётся безудержный свист, а далее, все гости громко трижды хлопают и кричат:"Бабах! Бабах! Бабах!"
Честно, было здорово! Хотя, может, это только для меня ново и поэтому интересно...

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Может. кому пригодится

Юбилейная кричалка «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Юбиляра поздравляем,
Дарим  теплые слова.
Мы всех благ ему желаем
И кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Человек авторитетный,
Жизнь его – не трын-трава
Вечер путь гудит банкетный,
Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Будем нынче веселиться,
Юбилярить до утра
Ты запомни наши лица,/ Придем завтра похмелиться/ 
Мы  кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

----------


## shoymama

> Может. кому пригодится
> 
> 
> Человек авторитетный,
> Жизнь его – не трын-трава
> Вечер путь гудит банкетный,
> Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»


  Спасибо за кричалочку. 
Я бы только одну строчку чуть изменила: 

пусть гудит весь зал банкетный
Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Спасибо за кричалочку. 
> Я бы только одну строчку чуть изменила: 
> 
> пусть гудит весь зал банкетный
> Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»



Поправочку принимаю! как говорится, одна голова - хорошо, а две - лучше! :Ok:

----------


## танкстеп

> Периодчески на свадьбах, за первым столом использую конкурс  для молодоженов
> с мыльными пузырями. По комплекту мыльных пузырей и отдаём  жениху и невесте. Молодым предстоит отвечать на вопросы выдувая пузыри.Вопросы примерно следующего содержания.
> 
> Н.Сколько раз в неделю вы будете кормить своего супруга? 
> Ж.Сколько натуральных шуб вы подарите своей супруге за этот сезон? 
> Н. Как часто вы будете отпускать своего супруга попить пивка с друзьями? 
> Ж. Сколько раз за ЭТОТ год вы свозите супругу на Багамы? 
> Н. За сколько тысяч евро вы купите своему муж машину? 
> Ж. Как быстро вы изучите 20 томов камасутры? 
> ...


Спасибо за конкурс. Завтра попробую использовать на саадьбе.

----------


## Orel87

> Спасибо за конкурс. Завтра попробую использовать на саадьбе.


Всегда пожалуйста!

----------


## Холява Лариса

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Ой, с тех пор, как мое любимое платье облили воском, который теперь не отстирывается - никому свечи не рекомендую! Даже отговариваю невест от этой затеи, если они просят. Особенно в конце праздника, когда многие гости у


Отчистить воск можно утюгом через несколько слоев х/б ткани, при необходимости подкладывать чистые ( ис верху и с низу)

----------


## Порубовы

ещё проще - гладить через бумагу для принтера. она всё впитывает.  проверенно неоднократно

----------


## MIA

> Простите, я не точно дал вводную, итак:
> 1. Задаем вопрос гостям.
> 2. Звучат 3/5 (по желанию) нарезок.
> 4. Гости выбирают вариант ответа из прозвучавших нарезок (отвечают либо команды жениха и невесты по очереди, либо выбираются гости произвольно).
> 5. Молодожены либо соглашаются с ответом, либо нет.
> 6. Повторяется правильный ответ.


Эта игра может быть вариантом испытания для молодых. Жених в наушниках и не слышит ответов невесты. Невеста отвечает первой,затем жених. Смотрим сколько совпадений. Но в таком случае лучше сократить количество вариантов ответов до трех, т.к придется их озвучивать дважды. 
И очень логичное завершение получается. Если совпадений много - перед нами идеальная пара. Если мало - у молодоженов вся жизнь впереди, чтобы научиться мыслить в одном направлении и понимать друг друга.
Проходит замечательно! Гости и поддерживают и подсказывают!

----------


## MIA

> В Германии тоже есть традиция , невеста должна свои туфельки на собранные ею же монетки купить , лучше по 1 центу ... считается , что это значит , что она будет верной женой.


А я думаю, зачем я в 1997 году собирала монеты по 1 копейке - целую кучу. Я могла бы блеснуть на своей свадьбе как верная жена.

Если бы нынешние невесты поддержали - наверно, отлично получилось бы! Можно предложить для свадьбы в европейском стиле.

----------


## MIA

> Я тоже не люблю. когда требуют "Стриптиз" - не люблю раздевать гостей. В  этом случае меня выручают обычные бельевые резинки. Несколько резинок одеваем на гостя и пусть красиво их снимают...........


Позвольте свои 5 копеек. Тоже провожу стриптиз с резинками, но не как эпизод, а как целый конкурс, например, для корпоратива. Только резинки не простые бельевые, а красивые (на резинку нашито кружево - как подвязки невесты). Выдаю таких резинок 6 штук (2 - чулочки, дамы в юбках, поднимают их повыше, 2 - перчатки выше локтя, 1 - нижняя часть, "трусики", 1 - верхняя часть).
Провожу так: 1 тур. 5 участниц делают  представление под музыку, потом жюри или по аплодисментам выбираем двух и говорю, что для победы им необходимо всего чуть-чуть - раздеться (у дам шок, все гости в восторге!), но сначала мы вас оденем. Выдаю резиночки, комментирую. И дамы выступают по очереди. На мой взгляд, получается круче стриптиза с настоящим раздеванием! На Новый год еще к резиночкам добавляла новогодние колпачки и красные шарфики.

----------


## Веда

> Согласна на все 100%,  видела свадьбы неформат, после большинства осадок тяжелый... Сейчас молодым весело, хиппуют, готсвуют, эмо изображают, но по ощущениям, пройдут годы, появятся дети, молодым не захочется показать им ТАКИЕ свадебные фото и рассказать о ТАКОЙ свадьбе... Мы знаем о свадьбах чуть больше молодых и просто обязаны предупреждать а то и убеждать.... Не все идеи приемлемы для свадебного формата, на костях и черной магии не тешутся, злые силы в этот день не призывают... Пусть свадьба - это игра, но лучше не переигрывать... Предложи им вместо темы магической тему доброго волшебства, сказки и добрых фей и пр.  Уже все идеи зазвучат позитивнее, а свадьба это позитивный праздник


Полностью согласна с Викторией и Надеждой! И от себя хотела бы добавить следующее:  
             Свадьба – это важный обрядовый праздник (обряд перехода) в жизни каждого человека, переход в новую реальность, знаменательное событие и в какой-то степени прообраз будущей семейной жизни, поэтому в ней нет мелочей, все моменты важны и СИМВОЛИЧНЫ. 
             Свадьба – это красивый праздник и веселая игра. Да игра, но игра с глубоким смыслом. Я бы даже назвала свадьбу духовным спектаклем.
             Свадьба – это фундамент, на котором строится дом-семья, где будут рождаться и расти дети и внуки, правнуки. И чтобы фундамент был крепким, его необходимо заложить по всем правилам, роль которых на свадьбе играют традиции и обряды. Конечно, я не призываю всех играть свадьбу так, как это делалось в старину, с соблюдением всех условностей, во всем хороша золотая середина. Важно отдать дань традициям, стать разумными восприемниками мудрого опыта предыдущих поколений и на этой благодатной основе создать новое, своё. 
            Неизменным остается только православный обряд венчания (если свадьбу играют правосланые).  Да  и современный гражданский ритуал, совершаемый в отделах ЗАГС и Дворцах Бракосочетания мало подвержен изменениям, особенно если на церемонию бракосочетания отводится 15 минут - здесь не до нововведений и креативности!  Остальные этапы свадебного торжества можно создавать, придумывать и обыгрывать так, как захочется жениху и невесте, и всем участникам свадьбы, ВАЖНО ТОЛЬКО СОХРАНИТЬ ИХ ДУХОВНОЕ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ И ЦЕННОСТИ, КОТОРЫЕ БУДУТ ПОЛОЖЕНЫ В ОСНОВАНИЕ СЕМЬИ. А чем разнообразнее будет форма современного свадебного обряда и ее составляющие, тем интереснее праздник, тем ярче его проживание, тем благодатнее его дары. Каждая свадьба – единственная и неповторимая!
            И еще хотела бы добавить, что многие составляющие свадебного обряда - это обряды приглашения дитя в семью. Семья и создается для того, чтобы в ней рождались и счастливо росли  дети. Поэтому важно правильно провести породнение родов, чтобы дети в семью пришли желанными и со стороны рода жениха и со стороны рода невесты. 
           И еще одно важное замечание: когда я после того, как провела Рыцарскую свадьбу сообщила об этом  не без гордости Олегу Леонидовичу Орлову - заведующему кафедрой Режиссуры театрализованных представлений и праздников СПбГУКИ, где я в настоящий момент учусь, он в свою очередь не без праведного гнева отчитал меня: "Нельзя вносить в обрядовый праздник чуждую куртуазную культуру! Рыцарства на Руси не было!"  Я в свое оправдание сказала, что  в данной свадьбе именно рыцарства было больше в названии, нежели в самом содержании свадебного торжества. Была эклектика, в которой присутствовали и наши родные традиции и обряды, и былины, и богатыри, и сказки, и рыцари... 
Вот так! Учитесь на моих ошибках и грамотных советах профессионалов!

           Прошу прощения, если в моих словах кто-то услышит нотки нотаций и морализаторства.

----------


## Веда

И еще хотела бы добавить слова в защиту Инны по поводу очередности тостов.  
Мой муж - офицер в третьем поколении. Так вот я сама лично присутствовала на многих праздниках, где гостями были офицеры и никогда не было так, чтобы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО  третьим был тост:  "За тех, кого не с нами нет". Такой тост звучал, но совсем не обязательно третьим. Возможно, это условие распространяется на воинские подразделения, которые принимали участие в воинах или были в горячих точках и понесли потери личного состава. Тогда это обосновано. 
И еще, наверное зависит от рода войск. Так, например в ВМФ есть традиция: третий  тост "За тех, кто в море!"  И с этим я неоднократно сталкивалась, когда гостями праздника были  военно-морские офицеры.

А история этого тоста такова:
Выражение стало популярным после постановки пьесы "За тех, кто в море!" (1945) советского драматурга Бориса Андреевича Лавренева (1891 - 1959).
Используется как формула тоста, призыв помнить друзей, находящихся далеко, в сложных обстоятельствах, выполняющих некое важное дело (шутл.).

----------


## Виктория Линник

Я недавно провела юбилей 60 лет мужчине, он долго работал водителем, провела конкурс:  детские машинки наматывали на палочки, а затем кто победил получил приз, а два других участника сдавали на "вождение" . Я читала текст, а они показвали движениями все что я говорю, савила им два стула.
Вам сейчас я покажу, как машину я вожу.
Сначала двери открываю, свое место занимаю.
Ключ в зажигание вставляю и машину завожу.
Потом нейтральную включаю, сцепление я выжимаю,
Газ ногою нахожу.
Машина тронулась и я, не выпускаю из рук руля.
Вдруг резкий поворот налево, так повернул что аж рука вспотела, 
И вот поворот направо, я повернул, уверенно рулю, мне браво!
Ой, сетофор и красный свет, фух,слава богу на переходе пешеходов нет,
Я быстренько на тормоз жму и зеленый с нетерпеньем жду.
Чтоб время не пропало зря, в зеркало полюбуюсь я,
Ну все на месте, я прсто класс! 
Ой, зеленый жму на газ! 
И вот опять рулю, по сторонам смотрю,
Какая девушка в ролс-ройсе я ей сейчас же подмигну! 
Ну вот и все, здесь остановка добрался быстро я и ловко, 
Теперь на тормоз быстро жму, 
С машины важно выхожу, 
Двери закрываю, сигнализацию включаю.
И вот я здесь друзья пред вами, готов поздравить юбиляра, добрыми словами!
 Говорят поздравление юбиляру. Прошло весело!
==
Провожу игру в не очень подвижных компаниях, всегда проходит хорошо! 
Расскажу я вам рассказ в полтора десятка фраз. Как услышишь цифру три, приз немедленно бери.
На юбилей мы все пришли, гулять здесь будем долго не час не два, а целых ... пять! 
(Имя) нам прекрасный стол накрыла, блюд разнообразных сколько посмотри, не одно, не два а целых ...40
Сколько ж дней готовилась ты к юбилею, скажи нам честно не хитри может один, а может ... 8
(Имя) , мы петь готовы до зари, но толко когда выпьем рюмку не одну, а может 9
Сегодня гости так спешили, они боялись опоздать, за три часа из дома вышли, чего ж вы приз не взяли когда была возможность взять!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

Доброго всем времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Не буду скромничать, вчера провела ЗА-МЕ-ЧА-ТЕЛЬ-НУЮ свадьбу! Понравилось всем-всем-всем! И всё благодаря вам!!!!  :Yahoo:  СПА-СИ-БО всем, кто не скупясь, открыто пишет свои наработки!!! :Tender: Они ОООЧЕНЬ помогли!!!!! Впервые вчера попробовала кричалку "Родня" (здорово!), проводила свадебную сказку (здорово!), цветные танцы (здорово!), использовала мыльные пузыри для молодоженов (здорово!), дары были в начале свадьбы, а не за столом (здорово!)!!! Но, самое БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за тот творческий заряд, которым вы так щедро награждаете здесь, на форуме!!!! Вчера чувствовала за спиной крылья,  и творила на лету!!!  :Yahoo:   Я вас всех люблю!!!!!!!!

Надеюсь, что мне удастся сделать вам подарок! [IMG]http://a2.******info/918fc53ca6862f81668fda6cffe9d1a2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Предлагаю вашему вниманию песню-переделку на юбилей. Мотив "Разговор со счастьем" из фильма "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию".
Юбилей не спеша постучался в двери, 
Не ужель это ты - верим и не верим!
Красота, доброта - все в тебе прекрасно!
Ты для нас молода(-ой), здесь мы не напрасно!

*Припев:* Вдруг как в сказке скрипнула дверь,
Открывай нам, Галя, скорей!
Столько дней мы жили мечтой
Ради этой встречи с тобой! 
Быстро собрались все друзья,
Разве это было не зря,
Все на свете было не зря,
Не напрасно было!

Поздравлять мы спешим с этим юбилеем.
Нагнала (ты нагнал) самогон - верим, верим, верим!
Слышно ведь рюмок звон - наливай скорее.
Не ужель не нальешь - верим и не верим!

*Припев:*

----------


## Веда

> Доброго всем времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Не буду скромничать, вчера провела ЗА-МЕ-ЧА-ТЕЛЬ-НУЮ свадьбу! Понравилось всем-всем-всем! И всё благодаря вам!!!!  СПА-СИ-БО всем, кто не скупясь, открыто пишет свои наработки!!!Они ОООЧЕНЬ помогли!!!!! Впервые вчера попробовала кричалку "Родня" (здорово!), проводила свадебную сказку (здорово!), цветные танцы (здорово!), использовала мыльные пузыри для молодоженов (здорово!), дары были в начале свадьбы, а не за столом (здорово!)!!! Но, самое БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за тот творческий заряд, которым вы так щедро награждаете здесь, на форуме!!!! Вчера чувствовала за спиной крылья,  и творила на лету!!!   Я вас всех люблю!!!!!!!!


УМНИЦА!!! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!! 
И это только начало! Желаю вдохновения, воплощенного в творческих успехах!
Искренне рада, что все так замечательно сложилось, хотя я и не помогла вовсе!

----------


## Веда

Хотела бы поделиться обрядом, который очень люблю. Возможно, чем-то подобным уже кто-то делился, поэтому прошу прощения, если повторюсь. Идеи часто не принадлежат кому-то одному - они витают в воздухе и приходят многим в головы.

УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ПОДАРОК - ПОЖЕЛАНИЕ "ЖИЗНЬ - ПОЛНАЯ ЧАША!" 

        День рождения, юбилей, новоселье, Новый год, свадьба – это праздники, в которые хочется укрепить и приумножить уже состоявшееся и вместе с тем ясно увидеть горизонты следующих свершений и достижений. Этим целям служит  подарок «Жизнь – полная чаша». Красота и сила этого действа в том, что через материальные подарки даруется нечто нематериальное, питающее душу. Все участники являются не только зрителями, созерцающими прекрасные мгновения жизни, но все они - творцы, создающие и проживающие праздничное событие. 

«Жизнь изобильная зовется полной чашей    (прекрасная, благодатная)
И в этой фразе мудрость предков наших.
Чашу подарками для тебя наполняя
Судьбу твою в благом ее пути мы (тем) укрепляем!»
 Или:     Чашу подарками для Вас сегодня наполняя,
              Вашу судьбу в благом ее пути мы (тем) укрепляем!

В зависимости от торжества слово жизнь заменяется словами: дом, год.

           В данном случае подарок-поздравление адресован женщине.
Имениннице вручается чаша (ваза, фруктовница, салатница и т.д.) и наполняется со словами пожеланиями. Говорить и наполнять чашу может один и тот же человек от своего имени, например, поздравляющий. Или все слова принадлежат ведущему, а гости наполняют чашу дарами. Фрукты, сладости и плоды - дары природы и цивилизации лежат на красивом подносе, гости подходят, выбирают то, что им нравится, и помещают в подаренную чашу. Ведущий озвучивает, что желает гость - чем наполняет чашу жизни одариваемой. Конечно, гости могут творчески подойти к поздравлению и придумать свои ассоциации, и тогда слова принадлежат им, а ведущий может дополнять, а может оставить без дополнений  именно  пожелания гостей.

•	Мы желаем, чтобы жизнь твоя была изобильной (и помещает в чашу ананас) АНАНАС – символ изобилия.
•	 Мы желаем тебе миротворчества. ГРУША – символ миротворчества.
•	Мы желаем, чтобы ты всегда оставалась такой молодой в свой любой юбилей на любом десятке. А сохранить молодость тебе помогут молодильные ЯБЛОЧКИ. (Также яблоки на Руси были символом благого брака – благобрачия,  желанности для жениха, символом жизненного потенциала – их дарили детям.)
•	Мы желаем тебе во всем благодати, благодатного жизненного пути, чтобы с тобой всегда была благодать. ВИНОГРАД – символ благодати.
•	Мы желаем тебе любви и наслаждения ее плодами и потому дарим тебе ПОМИДОРЫ, что в переводе с итальянского «pome de amor» (поме де амор) означает плод любви.
•	Мы желаем тебе наслаждения и дарим КЛУБНИКУ – символ наслаждения (сладострастия).
•	Мы желаем тебе обладать жизненной силой, и поэтому дарим ГРАНАТ – символ жизненной силы.
•	Мы желаем тебе сладости жизни и яркости жизненных событий и поэтому дарим тебе сегодня эти сладкие вкусные КОНФЕТЫ в яркой упаковке.
•	Мы желаем тебе мудрости и поэтому дарим тебе ОРЕХИ – символ мудрости. А также желания во всем доходить до сути.
•	Миндаль во Франции символ счастливого брака.
•	Олива символ мира, достатка, плодородия, и победы. Венок из ветвей оливы был высшей наградой. Мы искренне желаем тебе этого достичь, и дарим ОЛИВКИ. 
•	Мы желаем тебе здоровья и поэтому дарим: ЛИМОН – он приносит здоровье; или АПЕЛЬСИН – как маленькое солнышко несет здоровье; или ПЕРСИК – на Востоке его считают символом здоровья.
•	Мы желаем, чтобы помыслы твои были чисты, как родниковая вода и поэтому дарим тебе РОДНИКОВУЮ ВОДУ (вручается емкость с родниковой водой – кувшин, бутылка, сувенирное ведро).
•	Мы желаем, чтобы жизнь твоя была плодородной и плодов, чтобы было много и разных и, чтобы все они были благими. Символ плодородия – зерна ПШЕНИЦЫ, ОВСА, РЖИ, РИСА и т.д.
•	Мы желаем, чтобы голова твоя хмелела от счастья, веселья и радости и потому дарим тебе ХМЕЛЬ.
•	Мы желаем тебе богатой жизни: дарим шоколадные или настоящие МОНЕТЫ. Можно добавить к ним слова: «дарим тебе серебро, чтобы в доме твоем было добро; дарим  медь, чтоб всегда в твоем доме была снедь».
•	Дарим тебе плод прекрасного вечнозеленого дерева – АПЕЛЬСИН. Это дерево может одновременно цвести и плодоносить. Мы желаем тебе всегда оставаться прелестным цветком, вместе с тем, обладая двумя добродетелями апельсинового дерева, то есть стать прекрасной любящей матерью, заботливой бабушкой, мудрой прабабушкой и так далее по жизненному пути. (Цветы апельсинового дерева являются символом чистоты и невинности.  Также они являются цветами дерева, дающего большой урожай -  поэтому служат залогом появления большого потомства у женщины. Невесты украшали свою голову венком из цветов апельсинового дерева – fleur d orange, искренне надеясь, что, став матерью, они будут оставаться прекрасным цветком)
•	Конечно, дарим ЦВЕТЫ – символ расцвета, красоты, благоухания.
•	Мы желаем тебе радости и поэтому дарим БАНАНЫ. Наукой доказано, что они способствуют выработке в организме человека гормонов радости. А также банан похож на улыбку и мы желаем тебе чаще улыбаться! (И мы хотим чаще наслаждаться твоей улыбкой!)
•	Далее можно добавить те фрукты и овощи, которые нравятся имениннице, чтобы в ее жизни всегда было то, что она любит.
•	Можно добавить конфет с названиями-символами: «Вдохновение», «Мечта» и т.д. И, соответственно пожелать вдохновения, сбывания или воплощения мечты. 

       Можно самим придумывать символический смысл тех или иных фруктов и овощей, например, КИВИ может быть радостью полноценной жизни, ПЕРСИК – очарованием, нежностью, ЯГОДЫ – символом женственности, МАНДАРИН – символом дружной семьи, банан похож на улыбку. (Можно воспользоваться энциклопедией символов). Возможен вариант, когда непосредственно у именинницы узнают, с чем у нее ассоциируется: любовь, нежность, богатство, мудрость, изобилие, молодость, женственность, красота и т.д. Ассоциации могут быть с фруктами, овощами, конфетами, дарами природы и т.д. И тогда вручаются названные подарки-ассоциации, укрепляющие ту или иную сторону жизни. Как приятно вкушать эти дары – питающие не только тело, но и душу! :Yes4: 

Другой вариант. Коробка конфет,бутылка доброго вина, ваза с фруктами, то, что есть под рукою - все это передаем из рук в руки, напитывая своими пожеланиями для всех,  стоящих в кругу или сидящих за столом, а потом угощаемся. И все пожелания материализуются! :Smile3:

----------


## Долька лимона

1.	Кричалка «Родня» (В. Косыгина)

Родители, друзья, коллеги, 
Вы новой семьи броня,
По праву сегодня скажем, 
Что вы отныне… родня!

Пусть ловко обходит рифы 
Вашей семьи ладья,
Любите и будьте любимы, 
Желает вам вся… родня.

Друг друга от вьюг берегите, 
Много сделано, все не зря!
Вы - самая лучшая пара, 
Скажет вам вся… родня.

Есть повод гулять до упада,
Гудеть три ночи, три дня.
За новый статус обнимем друг друга, 
И скажем дружно, теперь вы… родня! 

Эту кричалку я позволила себе продолжить, может кому и пригодится:

В гости придёт,
Всё с собой принесёт,
Ваше время ценя
Любимая, многочисленная ...родня!

Будущих карапузов понянчит,
Покой ваш храня,
Опытная, добрейшая, ненаглядная...родня!

Советом,деньгами поможет,
Волнуясь за вас и любя,
Беспокойная, щедрая ваша ... родня!

----------


## Долька лимона

> УМНИЦА!!! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!! 
> И это только начало! Желаю вдохновения, воплощенного в творческих успехах!
> Искренне рада, что все так замечательно сложилось, хотя я и не помогла вовсе!


Валерия, большое спасибо за добрые слова! Для меня это очень ценно! :Tender:

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Дорогие форумчане, я на праздниках вывожу к гостям ряженых - пиковую даму и червового валета. В фотошопе мне помогли создать огромные игральные карты. Невеста вытягивает карты у пиковой дамы и читает вопросы к жениху, а жених наугад тянет ответы у валета. Сейчас попробую вставить изображение.
[IMG]http://*********net/347897m.jpg[/IMG]
Карты печатаю в формате А4 (две стороны - рубашка и масть). Затем вырезаю, склеиваю между собой эти две половинки и ламинирую. На той части, где масть, наклеиваю листочки с текстом маленьким скотчем (ведь текст в зависимости от праздника может меняться, допустим на Новый Год у меня был наклеен гороскоп для знаков зодиака), а листочки от ламинированной поверхности легко отрываются и крепятся новые с другим текстом.
Для тех, у кого в программе есть цыгане, карты тоже могут пригодиться. На юбилей можно погадать имениннику, рассказать его судьбу или провести лотерею среди гостей, где каждая карта обозначает определенный приз. Либо написать на них шуточные задания, а гости будут их вытягивать и исполнять.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра!. С картами (обычными, но как ты сказала скотчем приклеиваю текст) я делаю образ цыганки ( на юбилее лучше смотрится) и ловко их достаю  их из-за пояса, боюсь большие туда не поместятся ( а идея мне понравилась). Может их на пояс подвесить? Наверное смотрелось бы интересно, а затем я беру руку юбиляра и "гадаю" по линиям жизни (биография-то заранее уже записана, причем сам юбиляр об этом не знает).

----------


## Олеся Демахина

> Может их на пояс подвесить?


Можно веером красивым в руках вынести.

А еще можно сделать подарочную колоду юбиляру или молодым с фотографиями и пожеланиями гостей вместо мастей.

----------


## Холява Лариса

*Инна Р.*, 



> была у меня,где невеста просила озвучить тост за мам, которых уже нет. Я подготовилась.



У меня то же был случай. Мне передали свадьбу за 3 дня до её проведения. На встречу приходил один жених, был растроен, что вот так приходится тяжело вопрос с тамадой решать. На вопрос про отца "его не будет". А я и не уточнила.Подумала в разводе. 

 Начало свадьбы. 1 тост за молодых. Прекрасно всё. 2 тост за родителей - отлично!. 3 тост за гостей тут гости уже поучаствовать успели. И вдруг мама подходит и говорит. За папу жениха. Его уже нет. Для меня это всегда тяжелая тема - через себя приходится пропускать. А кожица тонкая. регенирировать потом сложно себя. Предлагаю сделать теплее и душевнее - самой ей. Она отказывается. А у меня зажим (маму полгода назад потеряла) Начала говорить "Память как медная доска с нанесенными буквами  и дальше по тексту (у кого-то списала)...." и понимаю, что забыла отчество, выкрутилась , конечно, но тонус несколько порастеряла. Я всегда клиенту объясняю, что лучше если не я. Я не против таких моментов, но пусть это говорят сами родные

----------


## Холява Лариса

*Norma*, 



> представте что вы недавно из мест лишения свободы,



Вместо него можно мачо, крутой перец, качок (весь такой богатырь)

----------


## Долька

Обнималка "Моя родня"

Дорогие друзья! Сегодня в вашу жизнь
Входит новое слово!
Оно так старо, но оно и так ново!
И будет оно в вашей жизни неразлучно
С этого дня - ЛЮБИМАЯ, ДОРОГАЯ, 
МИЛАЯ РОДНЯ!

Я к родне по-воскресеньям
Буду в гости приходить!
Перемою всю посуду
И могу полы помыть!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

Я родню свою люблю
И скрывать не буду -
Денег ей всегда займу!
И про то забуду!!!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

У меня родня что надо!
Можно станцевать и спеть!
Подарю ей телевизор -
Сериалы чтоб смотреть!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

Мне с роднёю повезло!
Не родня, а просто приз!
И чтоб летом отдохнула -
Подарю я ей Круиз!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

У меня сегодня свадьба!
В зале близкие, друзья!
Ну, а главное богатство -
Моя новая родня!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

День сегодня просто чудо!
Поздравляют все меня!
Ну а больше всех мне рада -
Моя милая родня!
Ох, родня моя, родня!
Обними скорей меня!

----------


## аликсон

Здравствуйте, я хочу попросить у вас помощи, у меня у младшей сестренки свадьба. Никто не может помочь с поздравительными словами? так хочется чтобы это было что то душевное.

----------


## oga

> Отчистить воск можно утюгом через несколько слоев х/б ткани, при необходимости подкладывать чистые ( ис верху и с низу)


А я очищаю воск так:ложу листик тонкой бумаги и горячим утюгом проглаживаю.

----------


## Мария В

В этот сезон свадеб одна пара попросила встретить их романтишно. Нашла музыкальные сопроводиловки из фильма (непомню как называется), там слова "Мама я влюбился в девочку одну". ДО входа молодых звучала эта нарезка, родители слёзки вытирали. ПРоходило здорово.

----------


## Веда

> Здравствуйте, я хочу попросить у вас помощи, у меня у младшей сестренки свадьба. Никто не может помочь с поздравительными словами? так хочется чтобы это было что то душевное.


Аликсон, скажи, пожалуйста, ты - гостья или ведущая? 
Тебе нужно душевное поздравление от себя лично?  
И что именно нужно? Только  душевные слова или театрализованное поздравление? Или сюрприз для новобрачных? Или интересный обряд, который ты смогла бы провести?
Напиши, может быть, я чем-то помогу. :Smile3:  
(Можешь, если хочешь, написать в личку).

----------


## ilarionova

Может кому пригодится...

Слесарь, ты, дружище,  класс!!
Руки твёрды, верен глаз,
Сердце знойно, а душа
Добротою хороша!
В общем, что ещё и надо?
Юбилейную награду!?
Юбилейный молоток.
По руке твоей, дружок.
Не давай в другие руки,
А используй по науке.
И как веский аргумент 
Применять в быту не надо.
Как никак, а все ж награда!
Для рихтовки инструмент    (в коробочку я клала молоток)

----------


## Олеся Демахина

> Номер с цветами. Пошила цветы на голову на резиночке, на шею воротнички и на руки лепестки (все можно рассмотреть на фото), есче хочу добавить длинные зеленые передники чтобы было похоже на стебельки. Это все одеваю на 5 мальчиков и обвьязываю их большой красной лентой с бантом, так что бы получился букет (они стоят не в шеренгу, а друг за другом чтобы легче обвязывать и двигаться). Такой живой букет выводит в зал жених, а я говорю что жених приготовил невесте букет, да не простой, а с сюрпризом - каждый цветочек это признание в любви. Невесте только стоит до него дотронуться. Невеста подходит к букету и выбирает цветок (мальчик наклоняет голову и невеста дотрагиваеться до цаетка) и в этот момент звучит отрывак из песни (любой где есть слова о любви, например "Милая, милая, милая - нежный мой ангел земной"). Под музыку весь букет пританцовывает стоя на месте (двигают головой, руками-лепестками и т. д.). И так по очереди с каждым цветком. 5 цветков - 5 разных мелодий. Главное конкретно обьяснить пьяным мужикам что нужно стоять на месте в виде букета, а то их несет в разные стороны. В таком виде потом все с ними фоткаються. Вообще номер очень забавный, не знаю внятно ли я обьяснила. Если что не понятно - пишите, постараюсь есче раз рассказать. Костюм шить не сложно, если не с ткани, цветы на голову можно делать из бумаги или брать большие искуственные.


Татьяна, идея с музыкальными нарезками отличная! Разрешите воспользоваться. А у меня вот такой букетик выходит:
[IMG]http://*********net/441662m.jpg[/IMG]
Сначала под веселенькую музыку выходят 4 девочки-ромашки, я у них спрашиваю:"Где пятую потеряли?" А они хором:"Прихорашивается!" Ведущая:"Пятая ромашечка, выходи скорее!" И под совершенно другую ритмичную музыку выбегает парень, переодетый в большую ромашку. И начинается общий танец букета. После этого невеста гадает на бумажной ромашке, где много приятных и ласковых слов от жениха. И в заключение номера - романтичный танец молодых в кругу ромашек.

----------


## Olga-

Привет всем. Мы проводили 8 января серебр.свадьбу.  Было все: и торж. встреча молодых и  дорога счастья из живых роз и  перерегистрация брака на последующие 25 лет. А также  молод. обменялись серебр. кольцами и клялись в любви до конца дней своих. После красивого романтичного танца только вдвоем, пригл. гостей к столу.  Прозвучали много красивых тостов и напутствий, много шутили. Был обьявлен парад тостов и прочитаны   красивые и шуточные  выражения знаменитостей. Торжеств. пригласили  пару на танец и ттут  на тебе! туфельки нету.  Выкупали "Цыгане"   Весело и с выполн. заданий.  Ну вот снова наша королева в порядке. Первый танец- романтичный. Гости идут по кругу. Первый танцевальный блок. Игры: "Пелиница", Танцевальный конкурс.  "Гости с Востока", "Матрешки" Пародия на
А.Пугачеву.  За ужином  баянист исполнил несколько  произведений. Также  провели " Кто кого перепоет" И снова танцевальная программа. Все остались довольными.  Это не может нас не радовать. Спасибо большое   вам дорогие форумчане.Респект

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Все ведущие проводят танцевальные конкурсы. Вот как я провожу танцевальный марафон. Создаем две команды, поворачиваем их лицом друг к другу и протягиваем руки соперникам, начиная с головы команд и так до конца. Ведущая: "Познакомьтесь, кто с кем совпал - вы теперь партнеры по танцевальному марафону". Если совпадают 2 мужчины, говорю, что у них большие шансы на победу. Условие конкурса - каждая пара должна станцевать лучше остальных. Жюри - жених с невестой, определят 3 самые лучшие пары(можно и больше) и наградят их призами. Начинают звучать жанровые музыкальные нарезки (приблизительно 10 по 20 сек. каждая) - яблочко, ламбада, рок-н-ролл, лебединое озеро, танец маленьких утят, макарена, лезгинка, цыганочка, русская народная... После марафона ставлю всех участников полукругом и говорю, что: "пока вы приводите свое дыхание в норму, хочу сказать, что это еще не весь конкурс. Когда вы танцевали, вы все равно друг друга загораживали и наши молодожены еще не совсем определились с победителями. Но у вас есть еще одна попытка. Каждая пара по очереди выходят в центр полукруга и это последний шанс доказать молодым, что они лучшие и выложиться на все 110%. Но будьте готовы к тому, что DJ может поставить совершенно любую композицию." Тут нужно подобрать или очень зажигательные мелодии, или такие, в которых трудно сориентироваться (например, какой-нибудь марш). И еще сделать акцент на том, что это ваши последние 5 секунд! (но здесь смотреть по обстоятельствам, попадаются такие разудалые гости на которых можно смотреть бесконечно) В эти мгновения в гостях просыпаются такие таланты:
[IMG]http://*********net/439326m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/419870m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот реакция молодых на все происходящее:
[IMG]http://*********net/399390m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vz_event

Итак всем привет! 
Отлично отвела НГ, в января ездила в Америку на 2 недели с любимым, но дело не об этом)))

Перед НГ я по счастливому случаю накупила красивые костюмы.
Фараон, матадор, король, индейский шаман.
На  корпоративы делала игру. но поняла что она немного сырая, хотя можно устроить такое шоу. Это по типу рок-группы, только мне эта игра немного надоела.
Так вот думаю сделать костьмированное шоу.
Итак рокер: футболка с черепом, парик ирокез, порванные джинсы и т.д-инструмент бас гитара, минусовка рок соло.
Мексиканец (костюм матадора"), широкополая шляпа, маленькая гитара, минусовка Desperado.
Индейский шаман ;По одежде все понятно, в руках барабан, минусовка у моего DJ есть типа шаман поет.
Казахский хан: чопан, домбыра, миусовка соло домбыра.
Клавишник диско: яркая рубашка в паетках, штаны клеш,  огромный цветной парик кучиряшками, минусовка Жана Мишеля Жарра.
Репер с подружкой-вокал и  подданцовка.

так вот есть вопрос. Кокое костюмированный  музыкальный инструмент можно представить и как лучше сделать, как конкурс выступающих разных жанров или просто как шоу-программа в подарок?

----------


## Холява Лариса

Хотела тебя отблагодарить по "звёздочке", но правила не пропустили. Пишу открытым текстом. В субботу(22 января)  дочери праздновалиДР ,
 использовала кричалку - "Здорово". Прошла прекрасно причем до первого тоста (я её заполнила паузу наполнения шампарским )




> По умолчанию
> 
>     Может. кому пригодится
> 
>     Юбилейная кричалка «Гиб-гиб-ура!»
> 
>     Юбиляра поздравляем,
>     Дарим теплые слова.
>     Мы всех благ ему желаем
> ...

----------


## Холява Лариса

спасибо. Писала огромное сообщение, но оно исчезло. времени нет. Пишу сердечное -СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## аликсон

> Аликсон, скажи, пожалуйста, ты - гостья или ведущая? 
> Тебе нужно душевное поздравление от себя лично?  
> И что именно нужно? Только  душевные слова или театрализованное поздравление? Или сюрприз для новобрачных? Или интересный обряд, который ты смогла бы провести?
> Напиши, может быть, я чем-то помогу. 
> (Можешь, если хочешь, написать в личку).


 Здравствуйте, Веда! Попробовала в личку написать, так и сама не поняла ушло или нет. Я буду гостьей. Поздравление хотелось бы личное. Наверно так: сначала небольшие душевные слова, затем какой-нибудь сюрприз. Город у нас маленький, что интересного знала все уже делали. Сейчас голову сломала, чем же выделиться, чтоб запомнилось. Буду крайне признательна, если поможете. Большое спасибо за отзыв.

----------


## oga

> редлагаю вашему вниманию песню-переделку на юбилей.


Эту песню- переделку я посвятила своей коллеге на мотив песни Сердючки "Новый год".

Юбилей к тебе идет,
Он идет.
Он прибавит тебе год,
Всего год.
Ты Ирина не робей,	
Не грусти , будь веселей          2р.
В юбилей, юбилей, в юбилей. _2р.
40 лет совсем, совсем не беда,
40 лет совсем, совсем ерунда.
Когда будет 45,	
Будешь ягодкой опять       2р.  
  Апока- 40 лет ерунда .     2р.
Мы поздравить все пришли,
В юбилей
И подарки принесли,
В юбилей
Ты нам каждому налей,      
Выпей с нами в юбилей       2р.
Юбилей ,юбилей ,юбилей.  2р.
Юбилей восходит на порог,
 Юбилей в окно уже стучится 
В юбилей все может приключиться 
Будь всегда ты счастлива дружок.
в этот  день,  в этот  час, в этот год!

----------


## Славина

> Эту песню- переделку я посвятила своей коллеге на мотив песни Сердючки "Новый год".


*Оля*, спасибо, мне понравилось. Да ещё грядет день рождение женщины 40 лет, но вот думаю 40 лет заменить на другие слова, а так здорово! Плохо девочки, что вы не ставите свои имена в подписи.

----------


## oga

> Плохо девочки, что вы не ставите свои имена в подписи.


Ириша, вот еще песенку той же коллеге переделывала.Буду рада если пригодится.

мотив песни "Как родная меня мать провожала"

Юбилей пришли встречать - веселуха, 
Будем Иру поздравлять, бляха-муха.   -2р.
Именинница у нас красотуха, 
Уважают все тебя, бляха-муха.     -2р.
Ты у нас как королева - вот везуха.
Давай дальше так держать, бляха-муха!    -2р.
Проиграш
А фигура у тебя - оболдуха!
Словно павушка плывёшь, бляха-муха.     -2р.
А наряд-то у тебя - отпадуха,
И он так тебе идёт, бляха-муха.     -2р.
Проиграш
Василек -то у тебя - завидуха,
Один в мире он такой, бляха-муха.     —2р.
И сыночек у тебя есть Ируха,
 Обалденной красоты, бляха-муха.   -2р.
Проиграш
К тебе в гости мы пришли - сговоруха, Веселимся от души, бляха-муха.     -2р.
Ты нам рюмочку налей, в горле сухо. Давай выпьем за тебя, бляха-муха. —2р.
Слово- "бляха-муха"пел солист.Делал шаг вперед и даже не пел, а кричал, с серьезным видом.Получается очень смешно.

----------


## Славина

> Ириша, вот еще песенку той же коллеге переделывала.Буду рада если пригодится.


Ага, *Оля*, спасибо, такое поздравление мне подружки делали на ДР, а вот я вряд ли смогу такое преподнести в чужой компании, это я про *"бляху-муху"*  :Smile3:

----------


## oga

> Ага, Оля, спасибо, такое поздравление мне подружки делали на ДР, а вот я вряд ли смогу такое преподнести в чужой компании, это я про "бляху-муху"


Ну это мы делали в своем родном коллективе, а вот в чужой компании я бы то же не смогла.Я потом эту песню переделывала на День культработника, так девченки одобрили, а мне  выгаваривать было не удобно.А вот на украинском языке , может пригодится.

На мотив пісні „Ти ж мене підманула”.

Ти казалу у середу(вівторок)
Буде в тебе ювілей
Не хвилюйся так Валюша
Буде в тебе все окей.

Приспів:
Ти  ж нас не підманула,
Ти ж нас не підвела,
Ти ж усіх свох колег(кумів)
Та й до себе запросила.

Ти казала пригостиш
Будем їсти, будем пить,
Ми прийшли , та не дарма
На столі всього сповна

Приспів:

Сало, м”ясо і ковбаси,
Й інші всі смачні припаси,
І горілка на столі,
Наливай нам по малій.
Приспів:
Будеш ти нам наливать,
Будем все ми випивать,
Будем все ми випивать,
З днем народження вітать.
Кріпко в щічку цілувать.
Приспів:

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Песня-переделка на выпускной от родителей. На мотив "Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой..."

Праздник! Праздник празднуем семьей!
Праздник, праздник - школьный выпускной!
Нам сегодня радостно за вас.
Выпускается неповторимый класс!
ПРИПЕВ:
Школьные годы чудесные.
Вы столько лет, столько лет вместе.
Мы вам желаем больших побед
И поступить вам всем с честью.
Учителей мы благодарим -
Вы первые скрипки в оркестре!
Мальчики, девочки - выпускной!
Дружно споем эту песню.

В эту школу с детства влюблены 
Мамы, папы и конечно вы.
Очень сильный в знаниях уклон.
Да! Восьмая (родная) школа - просто чемпион!
ПРИПЕВ
В праздник, в праздник, в школьный выпускной
Вам желаем жизни золотой.
Поднимаем рюмки высоко
И за вас мы пьем совсем не молоко!
ПРИПЕВ
А вот музыка [url=http://webfi[url=http://webfile.ru/5076559]Скачатle.Скачатru/5076559]Скачать babushka_s_dedushkoy_zolotaya_svadba.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Еще есть песня выпускников, она взята с сайта и немного мною переделана, кому нужна, обращайтесь.

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Чтение мыслей у гостей я провожу таким способом. Для начала задаю гостю вопрос, он отвечает, а потом проверяем, какие же мысли у него в голове по этому поводу. Напишу свои вопросы и какие фразы из фильмов DJ ставит после ответа гостя. Все это проходит в восточном блоке, помогают наложницы, которые читают мысли только у мужчин.
1) Ведущая: Падишах предлагает поднять тост за наших молодых. Вы согласны? (Гость отвечает), затем DJ включает:
- Абдула, таможня дает добро!
2) На что вы готовы пойти ради наших молодых?
- Легким движением руки брюки превращаются... брюки превращаются... превращаются брюки... в элегантные шорты.
3) Как вы думаете, что скажет восточная красавица, если вы решите взять ее в свой гарем?
- Господин назначил меня любимой женой!
4) Что бы вы хотели получить в подарок от наших молодых сегодня?
- Женские туфли хочу. 3 штуки. Размер 42, 43, 45.
5) Как вы можете охарактеризовать наших молодых?
- Черт побери... Живут же люди. Влюбляются. Ходят в театры. В библи... в библиотеки...
6) Как вы думаете, как скоро у наших молодых появятся дети и сколько их будет?
- Завтра утром их будет 12. Это сказал... Бекингэм!
7) Ка вы думаете, что расскажут о вас друзья завтра, о том, как вы погуляли сегодня?
- ...и сорвал торжественное открытие Дворца бракосочетания. Затем, на развалинах часовни... Простите... часовню тоже я развалил? Нет, это было до вас - в 18 веке.
8) Что вы можете сказать о нашей невесте?
- Это студентка, комсомолка, спортсменка, наконец, она просто красавица!
Здесь фразы из фильмов:
Скачать Абдула.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Брюки.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Господин.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Женские туфли.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Живут же люди.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать 12.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Дворец бракосочетания.mp3 с WebFile.RU
Скачать Студентка.mp3 с WebFile.RU

----------


## NIKOLAI

Юбилей

 Зажжены свечи, свет потушен. Звучит красивая инструментальная музыка, на фоне которой читается стихотворение:
День рожденья, как утро раннее,
Несет с собой надежды светлые,
Пускай исполнятся ваши желания,
И все мечты ваши заветные,
Пусть боль, невзгоды и тревоги
Минуют все ваши дороги,
И чтоб светила бы всегда
Вам счастливая звезда!

Ведущая: Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости! Как бы нам не хотелось протянуть время, жизнь наша течет бурным потоком, состоящим из всевозможных событий, которые определяют нашу действительность. Один день сменяет другой, очередное время года вытесняется наступающим. Но среди праздников и будней случаются дни, которые бережно хранит память. И сегодня такой день. Наш праздничный вечер посвящен 55-летию замечательной женщины, с которой вас связывают добрые и чуткие отношения. А значит, с днем рождения, дорогая Анна Михайловна!
                         Громом оваций, с этим поспоришь едва ли,
                         Поприветствуем именинницу в праздничном зале!
Встаньте пожалуйста, Анна Михайловна, пусть на вас посмотрят  ваши родные, друзья и гости и подарят вам шквал аплодисментов.	
(аплодисменты)

Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, первый тост стоит произнести за нашу замечательную, прекрасную именинницу:

Сегодня и всегда мы вам желаем счастья.
Пусть вас хранит судьба от горя и ненастья,
От злого языка, от тяжкого недуга,
От умного врага и мелочного друга.
И пусть вам даст Господь,
Коль это в его власти,
Здоровья, долгих лет и много, много счастья. 

Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, давайте поднимем бокалы за нашу замечательную юбиляршу.
	                                   (5 минут свободного общения)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ведущая:  Сегодня, здесь, на этом замечательном празднике собрались родственники, друзья, коллеги нашей дорогой юбилярши. Уважаемые гости, вы все прекрасно знаете Анну Михайловну и поэтому вам не составит труда ответить на мой вопрос. Какими качествами обладает наша именинница? (предлагают варианты)
Действительно, Анна Михайловна очень требовательна к себе и к другим, ответственна и принципиальна. Огромный жизненный потенциал, неиссякаемое трудолюбие и целеустремленность позволяют ей решать самые сложные задачи. Кроме того, Анна Михайловна замечательная жена, прекрасная хозяйка, заботливая мама и любящая бабушка. 
И в связи с этим, кинокомпания «Каламбия пикчерс» сняла короткометражный документальный фильм об этой чудесной женщине. Только сегодня и только здесь состоится премьера этого фильма. Итак, уважаемые гости, прошу внимание на экран.
					(показ видеоролика)
Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, давайте поднимем бокалы за этот замечательный фильм и поблагодарим тех, кто над ним трудился.
					(5 минут свободного общения)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: В день рождения принято поздравлять, и дарить подарки.
Я подозреваю, что вы заблаговременно подготовились к такому
повороту событий.
 Слово для поздравления я с большим удовольствием        предоставляю мужу нашей замечательной именинницы – Виктору Ивановичу.            
							(поздравляет)
						(5 минут свободного общения)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: «Все начинается с любви...!» Не помню кто, когда и по какому
 поводу произнес эту фразу, но жизненный опыт подтверждает
 данный постулат. Все началось с любви и в семье Сухочевых. 
С 1972 года Анна Михайловна работала на авиационном заводе. Там они и познакомились с Виктором Ивановичем. Судьбоносным в их жизни стал вечер, посвященный Дню Комсомола – 29 октября 1973 года. Именно тогда они поняли, что не могут больше друг без друга. А 14 сентября 1974 года состоялось еще одно важное событие – Анна Михайловна и Виктор Иванович поженились. 
И вот уже 34 года они живут душа в душу. И сегодня мы с вами, дорогие друзья, отмечаем еще и годовщину свадьбы. Встаньте пожалуйста, дорогие наши молодожены, я хочу прочитать вам наказ:
				Наказ мужу
Вы в жизни нашли половинку свою, 
Поэтому чаще твердите: «Люблю?», 
Ведь женщина чувствует больше ушами, 
И будет нежней и приветливей с вами.
Почаще гулять на природу водите,
На десять шагов впереди не бегите
Под руку возьмите, обнимите, поцелуйте,
Шампанским, мороженным побалуйте.
Цветы в женский день не забудьте дарить,
И безделушку с бриллиантом купить,
А если кофе в постель принесете,
Безоблачно годик еще проживете!

		Наказ жене
Всегда успевайте в магазин, на базар,
Умейте достать дефицитный товар,
Холите в концерты, газеты читайте,
От мужа в развитии не отставайте.
С утра на работу спокойно идите,
Детей по пути в детский сад захватите,
Работу свою исполняйте исправно,
Ведь с мужем своим вы равноправны.
Запомните лучше и будьте вы рады тому,
Что женщине муж достается в награду!
Смотрите, берегите это чудо природы,
Ведь жить с ним вам еще долгие годы! 

Дамы и господа, уважаемые гости, давайте поднимем   бокалы и выпьем за эту замечательную, крепкую, образцовую семью.
			(белый танец для супругов «Любовь настала»)
(5 минут свободного общения)
(подача горячего)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: «Все начинается с любви...!» Но любовь бывает разная: любовь к родине, любовь к женщине, любовь к детям… Цепь перечислений можно продолжать бесконечно, но я хочу остановиться на детях. Ведь дети – это не только продолжение рода, это сама жизнь! Анна Михайловна и Виктор Иванович вырастили двух замечательных сыновей Сергея и Алексея. Оба они получили высшее юридическое и высшее экономическое образование и стали достойными гражданами нашего государства. Сергей сейчас работает адвокатом в юридической конторе «Юстас», а Алексей адвокат в «Юриконе».  
Я думаю им есть, что сказать своей любимой маме, давайте
послушаем их.	
	(Сергей с женой Ириной и сыном Владиком)
	(Алексей)
	(поздравляют)
	                                             (5 минут свободного общения)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: Вы знаете, мне кажется никакие природные и общественные
катаклизмы не могут повлиять на вечные ценности.
Крепкая, дружная семья всегда была и остается большой
человеческой ценностью. И поэтому, я предоставляю слово
сестрам и братьям нашей замечательной именинницы. Начнем по старшинству. 
	                         (Филипп Михайлович с женой Эльзой Самигуловной)
	                       (Елена Михайловна с мужем Демьяном …………………….)
	                             (Степанида Михайловна)
	                              (Мария Михайловна)
	                              (Сергей Михайлович с женой Валентиной……………………)
		(поздравляют)

Дорогие гости, засиделись? Друг на друга насмотрелись?              Юбилярша просит встать, Приглашает танцевать
                                          (30 минут перерыв, танцы, игры)
		(подача горячего)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Ведущая: 8 лет назад Семья Сухочевых породнилась с семьей Девятовых. И с тех самых пор их связывают дружеские и теплые отношения. И сегодня они присутствуют здесь, на нашем замечательном празднике. Давайте дадим им слово.
 						(Вячеслав Алексеевич и Лариса Александровна)
							(поздравляют)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: Я знаю, что сегодня на празднике присутствует и друзья Анны Михайловны. Давайте предоставим им слово для поздравления.
                     (поздравляют)
(Александр Петрович и Елена…………………)
(Анатолий Алексеевич и Галина Ивановна)
(Гафар Зуфарович и Ольга Николаевна)
(Валентин Алексеевич и Таисия Федоровна)
                                                  (Евгений…………………. и Наталья …………………….)
				(5 минут свободного общения)

Дорогие гости, засиделись? Друг на друга насмотрелись?              Юбилярша просит встать, Приглашает танцевать!
			              (30 минут перерыв, танцы, игры)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ведущая: Дорогие друзья, прошу вас садиться за столы..Сегодня много прозвучало и «будет еще звучать поздравительных тостов, которые заканчивались словами «Давайте выпьем…» Объявляю эксперимент. Какими еще словами можно призвать всех гостей к поглощению горячительных напитков? Я начинаю: выпить, принять, замахнуть...,          (предлагают варианты)  
                  Пусть сбываются все пожелания, 
                  Потому, что от сердца они,
                 Добрых, радостных встреч, пониманья, 
                 Счастья в доме, удачи, любви!  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ведущая: «День рождения - грустный праздник...» Нет, это не про нас. Потому, что специально для своих дорогих и уважаемых гостей, по случаю своего 55-летия, Анна Михайловна приготовила довольно таки неожиданные сюрпризы. Согласитесь, праздник без сюрпризов - не праздник. Один из таких сюрпризов – номинация «Самый шустрый»
(игра «Шаровары»)
Следующая номинация, которую подготовила для вас Анна Михайловна называется «Самый богатый».  (игра «Копилка»)
И последняя номинация - «Самый Модный».
(игра «Бабушкин сундук»)


         Концовка: От юбилеев в жизни не уйти,
                            Они настигнут каждого, как птицы, 
                            Но главное, сквозь годы пронести
                            Тепло души, сердечности частицу.
                            У вас сегодня юбилей.
                           Мы от души вас поздравляем!
                           И в жизни главного желаем:
                           Здоровья, счастья, радости
                           И лет до ста, без старости!
         Слово предоставляется виновнице торжества, (говорит)

----------


## Nat20

Я тоже всегда спрашиваю , нужно ли вспоминать тех родителей , которых уже нет рядом . Если заказчики говорят " обязательно " , то тогда я им микрофон даю , они сами говорят то , что чувствует их сердце в этот момент , это мне кажется более естественным  , потом совсем немного грустной мелодии , как минута памяти ( все все понимают ) И это все в самом начале пока настрой еще у всех ровно -трезвый :)

----------


## Алисочка

> А у меня вот такой букетик выходит:
> [IMG]http://*********net/441662m.jpg[/IMG]


Олеся, я правильно поняла что ромашки сделаны, точнее вырезаны из поролона???

----------


## slonik49

> Если для наших клиентов тема памяти занимает важное место в их жизни, и они в значимые события своей жизни хотят вспоминать ушедших родных и близких, то *наш отказ от организации такого момента на празднике говорит только о нашей некомпетентности.*
>   А вопрос вспоминать или не вспоминать должен исходить не от клиентов, а от ведущего, чтобы избежать на празднике спонтанного момента памяти, который по велению души организуют сами люди, и вот тогда это точно может перерасти в поминки....
>    И еще ведущие обязаны знать об обязательных тостах для представителей некоторых профессий. Например третий тост "За тех, кого с нами нет" у военнослужащих.


 Доброго времени суток, хочу продолжить тему "За тех, кого нет с нами". Я в таких случаях говорю вот такие строчки:
Мы все летим, как мотыльки на пламя
Теряя близких и родных
Помянем тех, кого нет с нами
И будем думать о живых.

----------


## Олеся Демахина

*Алисочка*, да, ты правильно поняла, цветочки из поролона. Но со временем они теряют свой "товарный вид", недавно я их обшила тканью. А на этой фотографии они покрашены гуашью. Минус в том, что нельзя стирать - краска потечет, лучше сразу обшить. Внутри большой ромашки вшиты две широкие ленты (как на сарафане), с их помощью она держится на плечах мужчины.

----------


## oga

Проводила на юбилее. Прошло очень хорошо.Ребята попались заводные.Сами веселились от души и других потешили.
Звучит  музыка «Эх полным, полным моя коробушка».
-Вас приветствует Надежда Бабкина и ансамбль «Красны девицы».Выходят ряженные мужчины в русских сарафанах,  кокошниках ,с платочками в руках.
-Здравствуйте, люди добрые!
-Здравствуйте ,гости званные.
-Здравствуйте.(Все вместе кланяются).
-Мы пришли к Вам на праздник.
-На Вас посмотреть, себя показать (кружатся)
-И юбилярше пару слов сказать.
-Раскрасавица душа,Линочка
 Встань, пожалуйста!
-Будем славить мы тебя
-Будем славить.
-Будем славить, величать
С днем рожденья поздравлять (все вместе)
- Многоуважаемая
Лина абажаемая,
Лина абажаемая,
Многоуважаемая.
Разреши от всех нас вместе,
Разреши от всех нас разом,
Нет, не бойся, мы не сглазим
Тебе отвесить комплимент
В столь ответственный момент

Кто на свете всех милее?
Веселее и добрее
Лина наша -спору нет
Все промолвили в ответ.
Поздравляем мы тебя,
Любим нежно, как себя.

(поют)
Эх, полным-полны все рюмочки,
Да к тому же повод есть-
Поднимаем тост за Линочку,
Что сегодня с нами здесь!

До чего же именинница
И мила и хороша,
Словно девица былинная,
Раскрасавица душа.

Юбилярша наша милая-
Выходи к нам и пляши
До чего же взглядом смелая-
Ну-ка муж ей подсоби!

Выпьем, чтоб жила не бедненько
Не считала чтоб баксов
Что бы было все океюшки
Все давалось без трудов.

Танцуют Тост за юбиляршу и ее супруга, который всегда и во всем ей помагает.

----------


## Dimona

http://www.videosurf.com/video/minut...oves-134371272
1. посмотрите
2.добавить второго а можно и третьего участника
3. поставить драйвовую музыку
4. смейтесь от души

----------


## oga

Проводила в родном коллективе такие иргы.Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится.
 Застольная игра:Говорящие очки.

Дети   и взрослые любят слушать  что-нибудь приятное в свой адрес. И сейчас вы сможете сказать друг другу много приятных и добрых слов.
 Надеваем большие очки   на гостя, который сидит в начале стола
Этот гость должен посмотреть на своего соседа А сосед должен посмотреть в очки и произнести следующие слова:»На Яву , а не во сне, что прекрасного во мне».И после этих слов от имени волшебных очков гость должен сказать что-нибудь доброе и приятное в адрес своего соседа. После этого снимает «волшебные» очки и передать их своему соседу ,которому говорил комплемент. И так передаются очки , пока все гости не скажут друг другу комплементы. Можно, что бы просто один всматривался в очки, а дугой, у того на ком очки говорит комплемент.




Игра: Согнать со стула.

В парке стоит лавочка на одного человека(стул) .На ней кто-то сидит.Прохожий должен убедить сидящего уступить ему место.Ведущий предлагает разыграть эту сценку.На корточках написано, кого должны изобразить учасники:
-старый душка;
-пьяный мужчина;
-очень сонный человек;
-беременная женщина;
-больная старушка;



Игра:Что общего.

Необходимо найти как можно больше сходства между двумя различными предметами, например:
- мячь и мороженное;
-таракан и машина;
-попугай и самолет
Игра:Аукцион.

Назовите способы,помагающих справиться с плохим настроением.
Или назовите способы помогающие поднять хорошее настроение.
Кто последний, кто больше,кто оригинальнее –тот и победитель

----------


## ilarionova

Вчера на юбилее провела простой конкурс, а веселья было  много. гости были "хохмачи"
 Выходят матрёшки ( эту роль выполняли мужчины)  , спели песню, а затем танец -  полная импровизация с юбилярочкой.


  Улыбайся веселей.

Улыбайся, (имя), веселей!
Без улыбки даже песня не поётся.
Пролетают годы всё быстрей,
Не один к нам больше
                             не вернётся.

Припев; 
Не старушки мы пока,
Говорим наверняка!
Мужики за нами скачут ошалело.
А мы девки ничего!
Есть держаться за чего!
А который год идёт – 
                           не ваше дело!

Улыбайся, (имя), веселей!
С юбилеем мы тебя поздравить рады!
И поверь, что для твоих друзей
Твой задорный смех, 
                 Как лучшая награда!

Припев; 
Не старушки мы пока,
Говорим наверняка!
Мужики за нами скачут ошалело.
А мы девки ничего!
Есть держаться за чего!
А который год идёт – 
                           не ваше дело!


Вот минус для песни и плюс для танца

http://webfile.ru/5090060
http://webfile.ru/5090097

----------


## Татьяна30

Небольшая игра для любого праздника. Задаю вопрос: Кто готов совершить подвиг для .......? Вызываю 5 желающих. И говорю: Вы сейчас покажите всем присутствующим, как можно употребить юбилейные( свадебные) напитки. Первый, например- в танце, другой- с колена девушки и т.д. проходит на ура, да если еще и гости веселые

----------


## Татьяна30

Ритуал знакомства на юбилее или свадьбе с небольшим количеством гостей. Каждый гость называет имя и на первую букву своего имени говорит слово комплимент виновникам торжества.

----------


## Лора Казахстан

> *Norma*, 
> 
> 
> 
> Вместо него можно мачо, крутой перец, качок (весь такой богатырь)


Я тоже с караганды, как и Норма и бцкет делаю совершенно по-друому - у меня не человек из мест не так отдаленный, а просто блатной товарищ, затем доблестный джигит ьанцует под лезгинку, а даьше джексон и сексуальный мачо.

----------


## Славина

> Игра: Согнать со стула.
> 
> В парке стоит лавочка на одного человека(стул) .На ней кто-то сидит.Прохожий должен убедить сидящего уступить ему место.Ведущий предлагает разыграть эту сценку.На корточках написано, кого должны изобразить учасники:
> -старый душка;
> -пьяный мужчина;
> -очень сонный человек;
> -беременная женщина;
> -больная старушка;


*Оля*, а в этом задании нужно пантомимой объяснить, что он "пьяный", "сонный" и т.д. или он должен изображать со словами? Объясни, пожалуйста, подробнее.

----------


## Татьяна30

ГАРАНТИЙНЫЕ ТАЛОНЫ и СОВЕТЫ МУЖУ И ЖЕНЕ
ГАРАНТИЙНЫЙ ТАЛОН
НА МОЛОДОГО МУЖА

Техническая характеристика:
1. Рост – в зависимости от выпитого.
2. Вес – в зависимости от съеденного.
3. Аппетит – в зависимости от талантов жены.
4. Цвет волос – пока не облысел.
5. Размер обуви (в техническую характеристику не входит).
Рекомендации по технике безопасности:
1. Не бросать, сильно не трясти.
2. Постоянно держать в умеренном напряжении.
3. Во избежание поломки не допускать работы на холостом ходу.
4. До кипения не доводить.
5. По возможности беречь от застоя.
6. При пожаре выносить в первую очередь.
Руководство по эксплуатации:
1. Предназначается для применения во всех сферах хозяйственной деятельности, можно употреблять в семейной жизни.
2. Можно использовать для переноски тяжестей: мебели, сумок и авосек, жены, детей и т.п.
Правила хранения:
1. Хранить в футляре.
2. Перед употреблением – слегка встряхнуть.

Питается от кухонной сети: ест все, что дают (и что не хотят давать).
Рекомендуется по субботам протирать все части механизма пивом.
При правильной эксплуатации гарантируется работа в течение 100 лет без крупного ремонта.
Обмену и возврату не подлежит.

ГАРАНТИЙНЫЙ ТАЛОН
НА МОЛОДУЮ ЖЕНУ

Технические данные:
1. Рост – в зависимости от высоты каблуков.
2. Вес – не имеет постоянного показателя (плюс-минус 35 кг).
3. Цвет волос – в зависимости от успехов химической промышленности и требований моды.
4. Аппетит – удовлетворительный.
5. Размер обуви – как у Золушки.
Рекомендации по технике безопасности:
1. Не подсоединять к сети переменных настроений.
2. Не перегревать.
3. Не доводить до кипения.
4. Не подливать масло в огонь.
5. В домашней работе использовать ограниченно.
6. Не кантовать, не царапать, не бить.
Руководство по эксплуатации:
1. Применять в длительной семейной жизни.
2. В некоторых случаях можно использовать в кулинарной и постирочно-помывочной деятельности.
3. Соседу не одалживать.
Правила хранения:
1. Хранить в хорошем психологическом климате при оптимальной температуре.
2. Перед употреблением соблюдать особую осторожность, т.к. заводится с пол-оборота.

Для бесперебойной многолетней работы рекомендуется каждое воскресенье заправлять мороженым, пирожным и т.д. Полезен также легкий профилактический ремонт на Черноморском побережье.
При правильной эксплуатации гарантируется работа в течение 100 лет без крупного ремонта. Обмену и возврату не подлежит.

СОВЕТЫ МУЖУ

1. Бог терпел – и тебе велел.

2. Не путай, в каком кармане лежит получка, а в каком заначка.

3. Если попадешь жене под каблук, то не покупай ей туфли на шпильке, а лучше подари домашние тапочки.

4. Будь всегда внимателен к жене и не начинай ссоры первым, доставь ей удовольствие сделать это.

5. Упорный муж всегда добьется того, что хочет его жена.

6. На аиста надейся, а сам не плошай.

7. Если твоя жена начала громко петь, быстренько выйди на балкон, чтобы никто не подумал, что это ты ее бьешь.

СОВЕТЫ ЖЕНЕ

Хорошая жена должна знать:
1. что у нее самый лучший муж.
2. что он не только самый умный, но и самый талантливый.
3. что его гений не признан лишь потому, что кругом – одни интриганы и завистники, и он им еще покажет!

Хорошая жена должна:
1. следовать указаниям мужа и бросаться их выполнять, не прислушиваясь к собственному голосу разума.
2. всегда выглядеть привлекательной для мужа и незаметной для других мужчин.
3. непременно сервировать мужу горячий завтрак, даже если он уходит на работу на полтора часа позже ее.
4. проснувшись на час раньше мужа, накрасившись и причесавшись, снова лечь и делать вид, что так и было.
5. любить друзей мужа всей душой, и если он отправляется с ними на часок в баню, начинать их обзванивать не раньше чем через неделю.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> ГАРАНТИЙНЫЕ ТАЛОНЫ и СОВЕТЫ МУЖУ И ЖЕНЕ
> ГАРАНТИЙНЫЙ ТАЛОН
> НА МОЛОДОГО МУЖА


Вы уж извиняйте..но это для чего??? :Blink:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> http://www.videosurf.com/video/minut...oves-134371272
> 1. посмотрите
> 2.добавить второго а можно и третьего участника
> 3. поставить драйвовую музыку
> 4. смейтесь от души


Извините,а что тут интересного..Это Ваша наработка???Или я чего то не поняла...
Поясните,в чём суть конкурса..и где используете.

----------


## Веда

> Песня-переделка на выпускной от родителей. На мотив "Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой..."


Благодарю! В свою очередь хочу предложить песню  А.Пахмутовой и Н.Добронравова "Да разве сердце позабудет".
Над спортивной ареной капризное солнце…
И удача не каждому будет светить…
Вы на бой провожаете Ваших питомцев,
Этот взгляд никогда мы не сможем забыть…

Да разве сердцем позабудет
Того, кто хочет нам добра,
Того, кто нас выводит в люди,
Кто нас выводит в мастера.

В этом зале Вы нам не читали морали,
Просто место нам всем в Вашем сердце нашлось.
Просто в Ваших глазах мы порою читали
И улыбку, и гнев, и безвыходность слёз…

Всё отдав до конца, трудный день отработав,
Вы о завтрашнем дне начинали мечтать.
Вы – конструктор побед, Королёв наших взлетов.
Мы Вам верим, и, значит, должны побеждать!

Мы уйдем, чемпионы и просто спортсмены…
Вам с другими придется с нуля начинать.
Вы таланту и мужеству знаете цену.
Пусть другие научатся Вас понимать.

Да разве сердцем позабудет
Того, кто хочет нам добра,
Того, кто нас выводит в люди,
Кто нас выводит в мастера. 

      В нашем случае было так: пели эту песню родители на последнем звонке в знак благодарности учителям. Музыкальное сопровождение -  фортепиано (в более быстром темпе, нежели исполняет Эдуард Хиль). Последний звонок был решен  в теме Чемпионата мира по футболу, ведь в 2010 в Африке прошел чемпионат мира по футболу, вот мы и собирали команду. Сразу скажу, гимназия у нас языковая, а не спортивная. Но получилось очень интересно! 
      Директор - президент нашего футбольного клуба, учителя - тренеры, дети - спортсмены, родители - 11-й игрок, то есть болельщики. 
Зенитовские кричалки (мы живем в Санкт-Петербурге) мы переделали на нашу тему, исполняя их,  мы выходили  в шарфах с символикой гимназии и свистками. После кричалок исполняли эту песню, ничего не переделывая, так как наша тема была спортивная.  Но она очень подходит в качестве благодарности учителям, можно чуть-чуть изменить текст. Минусовка есть, если кому-то нужно, обращайтесь.

     Пригласительные были соответствующими. Так как гимназия им. Сервантеса, мы решили трансформировать знаменитый рисунок Пабло Пикассо. К открытке, на которой были изображены играющие в футбол Дон Кихот и Санчо Панса был прикреплен на ленточке золотой колокольчик.

----------


## Порубовы

> Извините,а что тут интересного..Это Ваша наработка???Или я чего то не поняла...
> Поясните,в чём суть конкурса..и где используете.


а что не поняли?
суть конкурса в том, что надо дёргаться так, чтобы выпали все шарики из коробки, которую привязали сзади.  
вам предложили взять нескольких человкек с такими коробками - у кого раньше вылетят шарики - тот и победитель.

----------


## Затейник

*Norma*, Позитивный сценарий, особенно песня на мелодию Макаревича:-)

----------


## Ksushechka

[QUOTE=tenden;2696490]А я как то раз так делала посылку: Внутри прячем детский горшок, сто рублей и записку: "Меня еще нет, но я скоро буду, поставьте в сервант мою вы посуду. Деньги, родители, оставьте себе, они пригодятся на нужды семье!"
 Молодым приходит посылка с телеграммой. Гостям и молодым предлагается отгадать, от кого она. Текст зачитываю: "Меня еще нет, но я скоро буду, поставьте в сервант мою вы посуду.(достаю синий и красный детский гошочек) Кто буду я дочка иль сын, интересно? Поиграйте, ивам сразу станет известно. Пусть гости помогут вам в этом, родители. Мой будущий пол вы узнать не хотите ли? (подпись - ваш будущий ребёнок)

Пишу не совсем по той теме, что обсуждается в данный момент. Я новичок. Сижу пока читаю, знакомлюсь с форумом, с "жителями", по ходу попробовала вставить сообщение. но поняла, что со вставками пока туговато идёт.

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## Beselcak

Хочу тоже поделится одним моментом на свадьбе! После вручения подарков молодым, обращаюсь к гостям, что молодые тоже подготовили подарочек.Но получит этот подарок тот, кто угадает, что лежит в этом сундучке ( а лежит там хрен). Даю наводящие вопросы....это имеет прямое отношение к праздничному столу (гости думают, дают свои варианты), если не угадывают говорю что на столах это мы можем видеть в очень малых количествах.....это специя ( и вот тут то гости почти срузу попадут в цель) Поднимаю того человека(например гостя зовут Вася), кто угадал и торжественно вручаю баночку с хреном со словами:
Дорогой Василий вот когда Вы сегодня вернётесь со свадебного банкета домой, Вы не сможете сказать, что здесь ни Хрена не было, а наоборот будете говорить, что было всего много и до Хрена, а если кто то будет возмущаться, то Вы просто ответьте "А какого Хрена, Вам ещё надо!" Апплодисменты и смех на все 100 % неоднократно проверено!

Ещё один застольный момент на свадьбах (у меня он проходит всегда хорошо) главное чтобы ещё диджей всё правильно озвучил. Загатавливаю карточки и пишу на них задания. Во время застолья обращаюсь к костям, кто сегодня от души пришёл поздравить наших молодых (гости поднимают руки), а кто пришёл сегодня оторваться по полной программе (гости также поднимают руки) Далее звучат апплодисменты! А кто ещё с какими намерениями пришёл на эту свадьбу, вот сейчас мы узнаем. Подхожу выборочно к костям, те вытаскивают карточку и громко в микрофон зачитывают "Я пришёл сюда чтобы прямо сейчас,,,,,    :
Пример текста на карточках   
1.Спеть припев песни "Ах эта свадьба"   (гости с удовольствием помогают тому кто вытащил этот фант)
2.Проскакать для молодых зайчиком.
3.Поздравить молодых голосом Путина В.В. (после того как гость поздравит мой диджей включает гимн...все встают и поднимают бокалы)
4.Станцевать танец племени тумба юмба
5. Показать стриптиз для всех дам
Вообщем заданий можно придумать много, всё зависит от Вашей фантазии ну и конечно к каждому заданию подобранная музыка.

----------


## Нэтл

> Дорогой Василий вот когда Вы сегодня вернётесь со свадебного банкета домой, Вы не сможете сказать, что здесь ни Хрена не было, а наоборот будете говорить, что было всего много и до Хрена, а если кто то будет возмущаться, то Вы просто ответьте "А какого Хрена, Вам ещё надо!"


Сразу приношу свои извинения, но хочется побурчать: в какой же стадии опьянения должны быть гости , чтобы на все 100% смеяться над такими словами? Иожет быть я чего-то не понимаю??

----------


## Beselcak

Следующий момент на свадьбах, правда идея не моя (выкладываю для тех у кого тоже закрыт доступ во многие разделы) Я это провожу когда молодым вручили подарки. Спрашиваю гостей хотели бы они узнать, кто будет распоряжаться деньгами в семье молодых, у кого будет семейный кошелёк( ответы конечно же "хотим") Обращаюсь к молодым и спрашиваю, где всё надаренное, обычно это лежит в пакете (открытки с деньгами) и прошу ненадолго вручить его мне! Далее говорю молодым что сейчас всё решит игра, вам нужно наполнить бокалы, кто что пьёт и одновременно выпить содержимое и перевернуть бокал, чтобы мы все увидели что там ничего не осталось!Гости болеют (кто то за жениха, кто то за невесту)Включается энегичная музыка, молодые выпивают то что налили в бокалы. (Это надо видеть, что в это время творится в зале)Когда кто то из молодых ( например это был жених)опрокинет бокал, с надеждой что он и есть победитель, я обращаюсь к гостям и спрашиваю кто же был первым. Никто и не подозревает что игра с подвохом! Мне называют жениха и я с удовольствием произношу такую фразу "Если жених так быстро будет опрокидывать бокал, то всётки надёжнее отдать всё в руки невесты" И всё отдаю невесте! Смех гостей гарантирован

Уважаемая Нетл! Я проводила это ни один раз и поверьте мне никакой пошлости здесь нет, гости воспринимают этот момент со смехом! Каждый думает насколько он привых думать! Всё зависит от того с какой интонацией Вы это скажите!Я никогда бы это не предложила, если бы знала, что это пошло и не покатит совсем! Вы сами попробуйте и всё увидете!

А потом я ведь только делюсь своими наработками, а уж брать их на вооружение другим ведущим, каждый решает сам!

----------


## Beselcak

Стихи к розыгрышу лотереи


Стать прекрасным кулинаром
можете вы с ним по праву
в нем не зелье, не отрава,
а прекрасная ПРИПРАВА.


Им к дверце записочку можно 
прижать, чтобы о чем-то напомнить,
а можно и просто их так прилеплять
чтоб стенку пустую заполнить.
МАГНИТ НА ХОЛОДИЛЬНИК


Если нет воды горячей,
а посуда жирная:
ФЭРРИ -лучшая удача
и для ручек мирная!

	* Век новой техники пришел,
но ты меня послушай:
компьютер –это хорошо,
но АВТОРУЧКА лучше.
Ее с собой ты можешь взять,
отправившись в дорогу,
и можно спину почесать
или погрызть немного.
Спектр ароматов от Camay -
чарующий каприз,
повысит чувственность страстей,
вот этот милый приз
МЫЛО

* Чтоб фигуру поддержать
Наберись терпения!
Дарим лучшее из всех
СРЕДСТВО ПОХУДЕНИЯ
(быстрорастворимая вермишель)


Чтоб воплотить свою мечту:
неотразимой всегда быть,
вручаем вам шампунь SHAMTU-
прическе вашей пышной быть.
ШАМПУНЬ

* А вам достается огромный такой,
мягкий и круглый- ну, пончик,
нежный и ласковый, будь-то ручной,
ТУАЛЕТНОЙ БУМАГИ 
РУЛОНЧИК




Бывает, что насморк вдруг мучает Вас, а то вдруг глаза слезы точат.
Вас выручит точно в любой миг и час, ПАКЕТИК БУМАЖНЫХ 
ПЛАТОЧКОВ	
* Как в рекламе утверждают,
это средство всех важней,
чтобы зубы становились
чище, тверже и белей!
ЗУБНАЯ ПАСТА

Об этом реклама не сходит с экранов,
его дома пьют и в кафе, зарядит Вас бодростью утречком ранним
сей приз вкусный от НЕСКАФЕ.
(пакетик кофе)

* Даже тем, кто ключи не  теряет,
у кого электронный замок
в праздник радость всегда доставляет,
этот милый изящный БРЕЛОК


Пора богатеть и средства копить,
в копейках, купюрах бумажных
чтоб было надежно их где-то хранить,
Вам сейф достается домашний.
КОПИЛКА

* Для записей разных,
для записей важных
прослужит тебе целый год
взамен непонятных
обрывков бумажных
предмет под названием БЛОКНОТ

 А вам друзья завидуют заранее,
Вам достается средство для гадания.
КОЛОДА КАРТ	
Сей приз позволит Вам узнать
кто верный друг Вам, кто Иуда
поможет это Вам начать
одна шестнадцатая пуда.
ПАЧКА СОЛИ


На перебои с энергоснабжением
будет тебе наплевать,
с ярким таким световым отражением
сможешь ты в сене иголку искать.
ФОНАРЬ

* Чтоб от такого бурного веселья
Вас завтра не хватило бы похмелье,
от головы, желудка, почек, сердца
Вот Вам таблетка под названием 
Алка-Зельтцер


* Последним героям на острове туго
без этого приза придется.
А Вам повезло! с ЗАЖИГАЛКОЙ 
Такою костер когда надо зажжется!
	Ни один микроб не страшен,
коль воды нет рядом даже,
очищают кожи клетки
эти ВЛАЖНЫЕ САЛФЕТКИ





 Говорят, что деньги размножаются,
если так действительно случается,
повезло вам очень ой-ля ля.
пусть КОПЕЙКА вам рожает  от РУБЛЯ. Чтобы деньги водились и не переводились, отдельно храните, не тратьте –берегите!	
Каждый раз вопрос насущный:
что несет нам день грядущий?
Вам прогноз на целый год,
гороскоп сей доведет.
(календарь-гороскоп для 
всех знаков Зодиака)

* Адрес друга, телефон
где найти, коль нужен он?
Пусть он летом и зимой
будет в КНИЖКЕ ЗАПИСНОЙ


* Об этом средстве мир давно твердит,
грозят нам пальцем:
СПИД увы не спит…
Чтоб вам спокойней, безопасней было спать, советуем вам это надевать!
ПРЕЗЕРВАТИВ


* Солиден, ценен будет приз-
его с достоинством вручаю.
Ваш выигрыш- судьбы каприз,
держите же пакетик чаю.

	* Книжки разные нужны,
книжки разные важны,
а для Вас нужней- такая,
небольшая, записная.


* Когда придут на праздник гости
и будет встреча горяча,
пусть за столом уют подарит
тобой зажженная СВЕЧА


* От Вас сегодня –не концерт,
От вас сегодня –вернисаж.
И где хотите, там рисуйте,
ведь вам достался КАРАНДАШ.


* А тебе мой друг, как встарь,
мы подарим КАЛЕНДАРЬ!
Смотрится отменно,
и польза несомненна.


Ты можешь визитки в нее положить
а можешь дисконтные карты,
в ней это удобно носить и хранить,
проверено неоднократно.
(маленькая визитница)


* Праздник уж в разгаре
появляется кураж,
вот вам ЗЕРКАЛЬЦЕ в подарок,
чтоб поправить макияж.

* Ликуйте, гордитесь! Подарок
почти что от фирмы «Паркер»
Яркий, красивый, стильный
и очень полезный МАРКЕР


* С этим призом ты не будешь тужить,
жизнь с ним покажется сладкой,
можешь с друзьями ее разделить,
а можешь и сам съесть украдкой.
(шоколадка)

Как не объесться за этим столом,
когда всего здесь так много?
А Вам больше всех наконец повезло.
МЕЗИМ дарим Вам на подмогу.



Чтоб после трапезы такой
в зубах все было чисто,
примите инструмент простой –
Пакетик ЗУБОЧИСТОК

 * Щетки есть одежные
щетки есть сапожные,
но без щеточки зубной
Жить, скажите, можно ли?


В хозяйстве бывает отмерить Вам надо
длину, ширину очень метко.
Сей приз в этом деле – 
он просто награда.
Держите вот Ваша - РУЛЕТКА

* Призов сегодня выиграешь много,
А мест для них в карманах уже нет.
А раз длинна до дома путь  -дорога.
Держи еще подарочек –ПАКЕТ



Чтоб после бурного веселья
Вас не мучило похмелье
Дарим средство, пусть не ново…
Вот Вам баночку РАССОЛА
(банка маринованных огурцов 
или помидор)

 * На массажистов нынче спрос,
И массажеры тоже в моде,
Его вам случай и принес.
Ручной, зато исправный, вроде.
(ГУБКА – Мочалка)


* В другой бы день, в другой бы раз
наш приз не радовал бы Вас
А в час застолья может
Он быть всего дороже.
Салфетка

 *Дыханье свежее, как притча 
во языцех, О нем и телик, 
и журнальные страницы…
Мы ж о здоровье позаботимся на деле:
Вот вам чеснок, и сразу чтобы съели!
Головка чеснока



 С этим подарком ничто не сравнится
С ним и фонарик у вас загорится
Щелкнет затвором фотоаппарат
Плеер споет, БАТАРЕЕЧКЕ рад

Вам повезло, как никому меж нами:
Вы наделяетесь особыми правами,
в ближайшие минут четыре-пять
Кого хотите - можно целовать


 * С виду – вроде ерунда, 
Ну, просто безделушка
Но ведь душа поет, 
когда увидишь ты игрушку.
(Мягкая игрушка)

* Чтобы мог всегда с друзьями
Ты отведать крепкий чай,
в качестве приза сегодня
эту КРУЖКУ получай!



* Не плита, а плитка ШОКОЛАДА
Вот, что для улыбки вашей надо,
А еще он силы прибавляет,
Тем, кто быстро шоколад съедает.


Всегда с иголочки одеты
Остры вы сами, как игла
И несомненно брошка эта
Вам превосходно подошла


 * И в этот праздник  и в любой,
Пусть символ радости 
останется с тобой
Воздушный шарик

Вам эта вещь всегда потребна
Вы всюду и всегда не гребне
(расческа)



Заменит тебе и альбом и тетрадь
В сохранности будут и фото и текст
И музыку можешь туда записать,
Любимый твой фильм
там поместится весь
(ДИСК СD или DVD)



Хоть небогат подарок наш на вид
Он красоту надежно сохранит
(косметика)


Приз достался интересный,
С ним не будет пища пресной,
Будет вкусной, чуток жгучей,
Перец черный вам до кучи.

Чтоб Ваша прическа 
Блистала  укладкой
Вам импортный фен
 достается с насадкой. 
Расческа.


Хоть наслаждение в жизни и не редко,
Но удовольствие доставит вам 
Конфетка


Пришли на праздник Вы не чая
Что здесь вам вручат пачку чая
Мы вас и сушек подберем
Но вы не будьте сухарем


Считают женщины любые 
шитье- важнейшее умение
и ваши руки золотые
найдут сей вещи применение
(швейные принадлежности)	Если сладкие речи
Лягут тяжестью на сердце
Солью сыпь речам навстречу
И добавь немного перца
(столовый набор солонка и 
перечница)


Если будет очень жарко,
Чтобы лучше прихватить
Вам, поверьте нам не жалко
Две прихватки подарить

Вот предмет простой, 
Но пока пустой
Силы ты добавь немного
И надуй его попробуй
Будет шарик вот какой
Круглый гладкий и большой
(воздушный шарик)



Желаем в жизни меньше ошибаться
Об острые углы не ушибаться
Чтобы во всем добиться вам удачи
Быть обтекаемым, как этот мячик


Для курящих и не очень
Для хозяек между прочим
У плиты и на рыбалке
Не обойтись без зажигалки
Вещица эта всем нужна 
лишь вам вручается она.



Карандаш с резинкой получайте
И пишите чаще и стирайте
Если б в жизни этой так случалось
Все стереть, потом начать сначала.

Карандаш писать не будет, 
если не заточен
Вот поэтому точилка 
пригодится очень





Желаем быть счастливым понемножку
Желаем счастье черпать
 полной ложкой
(деревянная ложка)


Для радости будильник 
пусть разбудит
И чтоб в момент 
неподходящий не застал
Пусть опекает он и другом будет
Чтоб интересное-
 ты в жизни не проспал



Вам предмет даю бумажный
Небольшой, но очень важный
Если что на ум придет
В этот запиши блокнот


Очень нужная вещица
Вам уверен пригодится
Для машины и дверей
Цепляй к ключам его скорей
(брелок)


Получай в коробке краски
Раскрывай их без опаски
Сможешь рисовать, раскрасить
Все, что нравится украсить.

Вам отчаянно везет
Получите бутерброд 


Подарок радостный чудесный
Полезен как при всех при том
Событий много интересных 
Вам сохранит...  фотоальбом

Ваш выигрыш довольно редкий, 
Счастливый Вы, сомненья нет, 
достались Вам не три конфетки, 
а три бумажки от конфет. 


Часы –мистический подарок
Не время властно над тобой
А ты над ним- пусть будет ярок
Твой каждый день и час любой


Вы со спутницей такой 
никогда не пропадете, 
из голодным из гостей
никогда Вы не придете 
(ложка)

От простуды и гриппа его принимают
А еще под коньяк хорош он
В себя витаминов он много включает
Держите прекрасный Лимон 

 Для хороших людей 
ничего нам не жалко
Получите в подарок 
отличную скалку


Чтоб завтра трубы не горели
И жизнь опять стала красивой
Вы  утолить жажду сумели б
Бутылочкой вот этой пива.

Если вдруг дитя заплачет, 
должен ты его унять, 
погремушкою поманишь 
и заставишь замолчать.  







Чтоб в тонусе всегда Вам быть,
И быть в соку в рассвете лет,
Рекомендуем сок Вам пить, 
И вот в подарок Вам пакет
(пакет сока)


А Вас сегодня ждет успех, 
Лишь надо только съесть орех. 
(грецкий орех)


В жизни на лучшее надо надеяться, 
клея возьмите, 
 чтоб в жизни все клеилось 
(Клей)
	Когда идешь ты погулять, 
 То, чтоб штаны не спали, 
Ты при себе должен держать
булавочку из стали. 



Чтобы сильным быть и ловким, 
Вот Вам витамин - морковка. 


Чтоб ветром не сдуло 
панамку иль кепку, 
Вам приз достается –
отличная скрепка 
(Скрепка)


А Вы, безусловно, 
здесь самый счастливый
Вам призом является 
баночка с пивом



Чтоб избавить вас от мук, 
выиграли Вы крем для рук. 




Лотерея - не обманка, 
Вот вам скатерть-самобранка
(скатерть из клеенки)


Чтобы всегда  цела была кубышка,
Для этого необходима крышка. 
(Крышка для консервирования)




У нас Вы просто  молодец, 
Вам приз достался леденец. 
 (чупа-чупс)



Хоть в народе говорят, 
будто водка - это яд. 
Приз достался Вам в награду 
Рюмочка спиртного яду. 
(Рюмка водки)




Сделай умное лицо, 
ты же выиграл яйцо. 
(киндер-сюрприз)


Умеренность Вам достается судьбой:
Напитки всегда мерить четко
И приз удивительный очень такой 
Сосуд для вина или водки 
(Наперсток)
Умеренность Вам достается судьбой:
Напитки всегда мерить четко
И приз удивительный очень такой 
Сосуд для вина или водки 
(Наперсток)
	Приз достался этот вам,
чтобы его грызть по вечерам. 
(Орехи, баранки или сухари)


Вам же дарим мы тетрадь, 
Было, чтоб на чем писать. 

На тьму чтоб Вы не злились сгоряча
Вам приз –сей светоч  Ильича
Лампочка

Чтоб  деньги надежно 
хранить всегда мог
вручаем тебе вот такой 
кошелек. 

Чтобы привлекать
внимание мужчин
Корректор Вам
достался от морщин
(крем от морщин)

Чтоб были волосы в порядке
Лежали ровненько и гладко
Портрет Ваш был б, как на картинке,
Вам приз вручается -Резинка
(Резинка для волос)

Чтоб быть всегда красивой
и без краски
Вам достается
увлажняющая маска.
(маска для лица)

Чтоб быть всегда здоровым крепким
Вам достается не конфетка,
Большой и сочный витамин
Держите вот Вам Апельсин

Чтоб от простуды
моментально излечиться
Вам  этот КОЛДРЕКС
может пригодиться

Чтоб кожа была всегда чистой
Свежей, ясной и лучистой,
с обаянием  для общения
Вот Вам средство очищения
(кожи лица)	Яхта пришлась вот на этот билет, 
На ней есть возможность Вам
выехать в свет. 
(Бумажный кораблик)
Чтоб в жизни было
 все без проволочек
Вам достается
милый ангелочек	Чтобы выглядеть крутым,
 Вам достается лимузин. 
(Детская машинка)


Цветы интерьер наш всегда украшают
Но вот без полива они погибают
Но вам повезло средь честного народа
Вам приз выпал ценный 
цветок без ухода
(искусственный цветок)	

Чтоб записать, куда ушла получка, Вам очень пригодится эта ручка! 



Ходить с прической будете красивой, пленяя всех густой, пушистой гривой. 
(Шампунь)

Чтобы избавить Вас от грязи жуткой
Стиральная машина Вам -Малютка. 
(Мыло в мыльнице)


Судьба взяла с тебя оброк, 
на сдачу - спичек коробок. 
Спички.

Придется теперь Вам дитё покупать, чтоб было кому-то пустышку сосать. 
Соска.


После рюмки закусить, 
дело очень важное. 
Вот вам вместо рукава 
салфеточка бумажная. 

Практичней выигрыша нет, 
чем сей для мусора пакет. 
(Упаковка пакетов для мусора)


Творение самое лучшее века
Портрет столь милейшего 
Вам человека. 
(Зеркало)

Вам призом
 отрез из ситца, 
снова можете жениться. 
Носовой платок.


Повезло же вам на славу: 
поцелуй соседа справа!
	Чтобы мечты достигали вершины
Вам приз для начала
ключи от машины

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Сразу приношу свои извинения, но хочется побурчать: в какой же стадии опьянения должны быть гости , чтобы на все 100% смеяться над такими словами? Иожет быть я чего-то не понимаю??


Нужно бы добавить вопросик: Это так вы несете культуру в массы, Beselcak ?

----------


## Beselcak

Вы тогда мне обясните с точки зрения морали....А что здесь не так? Если у Вас баночка с хреном вызывает столько возмущений!!!!! А потом знаете, если каждый конкурс рассматривать, то ко многим моментам можно было бы предъявит притензии!

На свадьбах всегда делаю тост за свидетелей (Это можно сделать во втором застолье). Поднимаю,знакомимся и.т.д. Далее делаю конкурс для свидетелей. Вы сечас на мгновение, художники, и для наших молодожёнов вы будете творить, согласны?Даю в руки каждого по маркеру, задание нарисовать портреты молодых. Листы на которых будут создаваться шедевры держат сами молодые. Дело в том что свидетели рисуют маркерами, которые прикреплены на палочки, ну что то в виде длинных удочек. Я покупала такие палки в строительных магазинах, обклеивала их блестящей бумагой и на конце каждой скотчем прикрепляла маркер.Свидетели отходят на расстояние и рисуют молодых. Свидетель-жениха, свидетельница-невесту! Всё это происходит под весёлую музыку! Потом под аплодисменты на память с личными афтографами художников вручаем молодым на память!

Ещё один конкурс на прадниках!Вызываю  пять мужчин и делую конкурс рыбалка (этот конкурс здесь не раз описывался, где мужчины закатывают брюки, идея не моя) Конечно при я всё коментирую, когда брюки закатаны объявляю гостям, что это был конкурс на самые красивые мужские ноги....выбираем двух победителей (далее идёт вторая часть конкурса, где пришлось кое что доработать)Так как конкурс назывался рыбалка и вначале это было сказано, двое оставшихся претендентов будут боротся за супер призы. Выставляю в надувной деский бассей бутылочки со спиртным (можно коньяк,шампанское, водку, вино) даю в руки участника удочку, которую я предворительно подготовила, т.е на конце лески не крючок, а я прикрепила колёсико. Объясняю участникам, что удача каждого в их руках, и сейчас каждый может выиграть приз. Ваша задача ровно за минуту одеть данное колёсико на горлышко бутылки (если Вы это делаете приз Ваш, за какой приз Вы будете боротся выбирайте сами). Диджей включает музыку и следит за временем (даётся ровно минута) по истечении премени музыка становится тише. Обычно желающих выирать спиртное таким способом очень много.Приходится продлевать конкурс ещё для трёх пар, которые вызвались из госте!

Не знаю как другие ведущие, но я всегда во время поздравлений делаю перерыв 10 минут.Во время поздравлений спрашиваю у гостей "Вы согласны что на любом празднике ведущей нужны помощники?" Ответ конечно "Да!" Достаю свой реквизит надувную бутылку шампанского, надувную сигарету, надувную руку, надувные губы и раздаю это гостям. Как только заиграет музыка гости начинают передавать данный реквизит в произвольном порядке, музыка остановилась, начинаю подходить к тем гостям у кого в руках остался данный реквизит. Например если у гостя в руках бутылка шампанского, говорю, что Вы сегодня будете главным аналитиком на нашей свадьбе, а слова главного аналитика всем присутствующим такие "А налить?!" И как только главный аналитик произнесёт данную команду, мужчины сразу же должны наполнить бокалы. У кого в руках Надувные губы, говорю что данный гость будет на нашей свадьбе почётным любвиологом, а главное слово любвиолога на свадьбе конечно же "Горько!", у кого в руках надувная рука, объясняю что этот гость будет давать команду, чтобы в зале звучали апплодисментя для молодых, ну и у кого в сигарета, говорю что этот гость будет главным куриторорганизатором. И команда для него будет такая "Пойдём покурим ка" Предлагаю этому гостю громко в микрофон произнести данную команду. Как только мы все услышим "Пойдём покурим ка!" Я говорю, что организатор сказал а мы сделали, объявляется перерыв 10 минут. (При всём при этом, хотела добавить, что подходя к каждому, я всегда попрошу представиться каждого участника)

Самое начало свадьбы
Перед тем как встретить молодых говорю такие слова:
Сегодня праздничный и очень славный вечер,
Скоро заплещется вино в ваших бокалах
А мы давно уже готовы к встрече
Красивой и влюблённой пары
И пусть их встретят радостные лица
Ведь счастье молодых зовёт и манит
Пусть этот день ребятам будет сниться,
Как небосвод усыпанный цветами!

Итак встречаем самую прекрасную, самую любящую пару на свете   Сергея и Светлану бурными апплодисментами!

Если у молодых было венчание, иногда просят чтобы на свадьбе в двух словах сказали об этом! Всегда подходят слова:

Дорогие наши молодые! Уважаемые гости, все вы знаете при венчании, когда рождалась новая семья, на колокольне звонница радует всю округу Благовестом. Ну, а мы приглашаем исполнить молодым «Благовест» звоном ваших бокалов.
Время торжества настало – пусть звучат сейчас окрест
Пожеланья, звон бокалов, «свадебный наш Благовест»
Под звон хрустального бокала, под всплеск кипучего вина 
С законным браком поздравляем, желаем счастья и добра. 
За молодых, за счастье пьем, 
СОВЕТ ВАМ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ! (Встают все гости, и выпивают  за молодых, музыкальная подборка под этот момент у нас Колокольный перезвон)

Я извиняюсь, если какие то моменты повторяются в моих сообщениях. Может кто то уже похожее и подобное выкладывал. Просто я пишу то, что делаю я на своих свадьбах!Тем более этот раздел для новичков!Сильно не ругайте!

----------


## Курица

> Тем более этот раздел для новичков!


*Beselcak*, милости прошу в Ин-ку батор - это настоящий раздел для новичков!!! 
С октября на Форуме, а у нас в гостях-и не бывали?!
 :Blush2: познакомимся?

----------


## Beselcak

Ещё один вариант начала свадьбы. Перед приездом молодых раздаю гостя галстуки разных цветов (желтого, синего, зелёного) Сшила по 15 штук каждого цвета по выкройке пионерского галстука. Когда молодые войдут под аплодисменты в зал, говорю какие нибудь красивые слова в их адрес, а далее прошу обратить  внимание на всех гостей которые пришли их поздравить .Как они красивы и что же означает каждый цвет галстука?!. Обращаю внимание на гостей в жёлтых галстуках и говорю что жёлтый цвет это символ тепла, добра ну и конечно же ваши гости вашей семейной жизни хотели бы подарить только солнышка. Включается песня «Солнышко в руках,,,» Гости в жёлтых галстуках под музыку изображают вокруг молодых солнышко. Далее обращаю внимание на синий цвет и говорю что этот цвет полёта т эти гости дарят вам птицу счастья. Включается музыка и гости в синих галстуках изображают птицу счастья! Далее зелёный цвет это символ достатка и процветания, и гости в зелёных галстуках дарят вам денежное дерево (хорошо если заранее гостей попросить достать и взять в руки денежные купюры)
Все действия конечно же проходят под подобранную музыку.

Спасибо за приглашение, обязательно зайду в данный раздел!

Видела данный конкурс в интернете (проводил мужчина, к сожалению не запомнила как звали ведущего), решила провести. Этот конкурс со шляпами. Вызывала 7 мужчин, каждому дала по шляпе. 
Правила конкурса…попросила их встать в круг, далее объясняю, если я говорю раз- ложим сою руку на голову соседа, Если говорю два- берём той рукой, которая уже лежит на голове соседа шляпу и одеваем её на себя (тем самым шляпы переместяться по кругу)Если говорю три- поворачиваемся к гостям, снимаем шляпу и кричим «Эгей», Если говорю четыре, то кладём свою руку чуть ниже живота и как Майкл Джексон делаем такое движение и при этом говорим «У—У-У. Когда я объясняю правила участники всё это делают. Далее говорю что сейчас заиграет энергичная музыка, Вы будете двигаться по кругу, а я буду называть номера команд, ваша задача не сбиться а исполнить данную команду. Включается композиция Майкла Джексона, участники двигаются по кругу в танце, а начинаю считать….например раз, два, три, четыре, четыре, три, раз, два, четыре. Вообщем путаю их.

Материал к юбилею

Когда все гости рассядутся на свои места говорю: 

Разноцветными цветами 
Закружило лето, не жалей
Ведь сегодня в этом тёплом зале
Мы встречаем славный юбилей

(Гости наполняют бокалы)

Добрый вечер всем, рождённым под счастливой звездой, а я убеждена, что сегодня в этом зале собрались именно счастливые люди, потому как жить осознавая, что в кругу ваших близких есть такой замечательный человек, как наш сегодняшний юбиляр………………………………………… большое настоящее счастье.

Я Вас прошу поднять бокалы
И звоном поддержать сей тост
И будет он предельно прост
За дорогого юбиляра………………………



3 ТОСТ

Юбилей-какое это слово
Это праздник- это торжество
Это день, когда друзей так много
В сердце радость и в душе тепло

Юбилей – это всегда история, история полная неожиданностей и подарков судьбы. И сегодня мы с вами бережно перелистаем страницы жизни нашей имяниницы. И кроме того, что ………………...очаровательная женщина,
 Она ещё и высококлассный специалист.   Лет трудового стажа,      из которых посвящены…………………………………
Сегодня мы поздравляем  с юбилейным днём рождения…………………………….
И со словами уважения и признательности дарит Вам свои поздравления……… 
Ровно 55 лет назад,  ……………………..
Древний город......................     , красавица река .................... и весь мир впервые услышал нежный голосок новорожденной девочки, именно он подарил бесконечную радость и внёс приятные хлопоты в дом…………

Но как известно время не стоит на месте, и сегодня мы все имеем возможность поздравить повзрослевшую, помудревшую и с каждым днём хорошеющую ……………………………..
И дата эта необычна, сегодняшний юбилей по праву носит название изумрудный. Говорят, что именно изумрудный юбилей раскрывает всю красоту ума, души и сердца.

Ну что ж не время унывать
Прошу Вас вновь бокалы наполнять
И в отблеске сверкающих свечей
Прошу поднять за изумрудный юбилей!

Материал к юбилею

Страничка семейная

 И на этой страничке, всё в полном порядке, кроме того, что………………….
Внимательная и заботливая дочь, она разумеется ещё и мама                    прекрасных детей………………………….
Которые в первую очередьподарили нашему очаровательному юбиляру не менее очаровательных внуков, а их уже ….. …………………………………………

Я думаю, что такие данные заслуживают ваших  аплодисментов! Желаем Вам неиссякаемой энергии, чтобы её хватило на всех ваших родных и близких. 
Поздравление мужа, детей.

    А мы продолжаем путешествие по семейной страничке и могу Вас заверить, что нас ждет весьма интересная встреча, потому как своё поздравление дарит самая близкая хранительница детских тайн и девичьих переживаний нашей героини. Думаю, все уже догадались- это .......

Материал к юбилею

Заказное правительственное письмо для юбилярши, с летной из денег.

Дорогая Наталья Юрьевна!
За большие заслуги перед отечеством
И всем остальным человечеством,
А так же в связи с праздничной датой
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ
Быть тебе богатой!
От президента РФ и всех нас
прими небольшой аванс
В виде ленты победителя,
От отечественного производителя.

Носи эту ленту, не снимая
Ежедневно процент к ней добавляя,
А лишь только богатство преумножишь 
По такой ленте и нам подарить сможешь.
Чтобы исполнено было всё точно,Приказываю награду обмыть срочно!

Скоро день Святого Валентина!

Сценарий дня Святого Валентина

День Святого Валентина на фирме. 
Или Корпоративный День Святого Валентина

Ведущая утром произносит вступительное слово: 

Сегодня, в День Святого Валентина,
На фирме атмосфера теплоты! 
В любви признанья ждёт любой мужчина, 
И о любви у девушек мечты! 

Да и родную фирму, между прочим, 
Мы очень любим, коль на то пошло! 
Наш коллектив весьма сплочён и прочен! 
С коллегами нам крупно повезло! 

Мораль такая: нам сегодня нужно 
На фирме этот день отметить дружно! 

Не возражаете? 

Тогда первое задание: каждый вытягивает фамилию лица противоположного пола, которому он должен сделать маленький подарок с объяснением в любви. Подарок должен быть вручён коллеге через “Почтальона счастья”.Никто не знает, от кого он получил бандероль. Ваша задача – угадать отправителя на основании подарка и поздравления. Самые проницательные в конце дня получат призы!

Для этого каждый должен послать через “Почтальона счастья” предполагаемому отправителю подарка записку со словами благодарности. Отправить можно только одну записку!
Итоги будут подведены в конце дня! 

Второе задание: каждый должен ответить на вопросы Теста про любовь, который я вам сейчас раздам!

Тест про любовь.

Третье задание: в течение дня вспомните строчку из песни, которой Вы можете объясниться в любви. 

В конце дня, за праздничным столом, подводятся итоги. 
Пока накрывается стол, объявляется конкурс. Нужно придумать название для каждого блюда, соответствующее празднику. За три самых оригинальных названия вручаются призы. Возле этих блюд ставятся таблички с названиями.

Вручается приз тому, кто первым отправил благодарственное письмо по верному адресу.

Вручается приз Самому Влюблённому, то есть тому, кто набрал максимальное число очков в тесте. Остальным зачитываются результаты теста.

Каждый произносит своё объяснение в любви (строчку из песни). Кому – тоже решает жребий. Вручаются призы за самое лирическое, самое смешное и самое оригинальное объяснение в любви.

В дальнейшем, за столом можно провести тест по Фрейду с сексуальным уклоном.

Кроме того, будет в тему – проведение конкурса анекдотов на тему “Мужчина и женщина”.

Вырезается бумажное сердце больших размеров. С помощью маленьких сердечек его нужно "разрисовать" так, чтобы получились глаза, уши, нос, рот. Эту игру можно сделать в виде соревнования по командам или индивидуально: в течение определенного времени (двух минут) сделать рисунок. Лучшие "художники" поощряются призом. 
Для этого конкурса необходимо приготовить большое количество маленьких сердечек, разложить одинаковое количество их по конвертам и вручить командам. Чтобы сердечки держались на бумаге, можно использовать клей, клеящую ленту типа скотч или же воспользоваться самоклеющейся пленкой типа "multi-film", которую используют профессиональные художники. Возможны варианты. Выбирайте тот, который вам подходит больше всего.
________________________________________
Близнецы 

Для этой игры необходимо большое скопление людей, например, человек 30-50 или больше. Условие игры - найти человека, родившего с тобой в один день, или с разницей в несколько дней, поговорить с ним и расспросить обо всем. Выигрывает пара, у которой наименьшая разница. Они могут выйти перед всеми и рассказать все, что знают о своем "близнеце". Таким образом, можно сблизить незнакомых или малознакомых людей.

----------


## oga

Такое не большое поздравление от Труса,Бывалого и Балбеса.
На мотив песни «Если б я был султан» выходят трое.

Бывалый: Если б я был султан, я б имел трех жен.
И тройной красотой был бы окружен
Но с другой стороны- мне нужна одна,
И не просто одна – мне нужна она.
(Показывает на юбиляршу)

Ты мне меле намного других
Люблю тебя я пуще иных.


Балбес:      Я красивой такой больше не встречал,
	       Хоть не мало уже женщин поведал
	       Ну. а тут вдруг пошел, ох какой балдеж,
	Лучше крали такой, точно не найдешь.

Тебя я крепко буду любить
И только хорошее все говорить.


Трус:    Ну а нам дружбанам , ясность тут нужна
             Водка, ром в самый раз то ли сулия.
             И на этот вопрос есть ответ простой
             Если стопку, нальешь будет просто –Ой.

Мы поздравляем тебя от души
Ты нам плясать сейчас выходи.

(Выводят юбиляршу и пляшут с ней)

----------


## Beselcak

Если молодые не очень целуются, когда им кричат горько, то провожу следующее:
 Дорогие гости, хочу обратиться к Вам, скажите, пожалуйста, а есть ли среди Вас пары, у кого свадьба была не так давно, например год (2,3,4,5,6 ит.д.) назад!!! А можно Вас попросить подняться!! Ребята, а Вам кричали на свадьбе «горько»??? А вот могли бы вы сейчас показать пример, нашим молодоженам!??? Гости всегда с удовольствием начинают демонстрировать молодым как нужно целоваться.
А у кого свадьба была 15-30 лет назад??? Ну, что ж спасибо Вам огромное! А я предлагаю всем наполнить бокалы и выпить за любовь, за это волшебное чувство, благодаря которому соединяются сердца, благодаря которому мы сегодня здесь собрались с Вами! Следующий наш тост за любовь!!!!

Розыгрыш жениха с холостой жизнью

Кто-то в дверь стучится к нам - это молодая дама.
Проходите Вас прошу, Ба! да вы в гости к жениху.
Что невеста? Как нам быть, можно даму пригласить?


Дама - Поёт на мотив песни «Погода в доме»

Зачем сегодня женишься ты милый?
Зачем берёшь ты в жёны не меня?
Как проживу я, господи помилуй,
На этом свете Саша, без тебя?
Припев:
Трудней всего, одной остаться,
и наблюдать, как день за днём,
Тобою Юля будет наслаждаться, 
Как Саня будешь, с нею жить вдвоём.

2.
Ты вспомни Шурик!, годы молодые,
когда ты был влюблённым без ума?
Как без меня красавицы любимой,
Не мог прожить, ни ночи и ни дня?
Припев:
Трудней всего, одной остаться,
и наблюдать, как день за днём,
Тобою Юля будет наслаждаться, 
Как Саня будешь, с нею жить вдвоём.

А Юля счастье, у меня украла,
Похитила ты Сашу у меня,
А кто такой, мужчина этот справа? (показать на свидетеля)
Не, знаешь ли, есть у него жена?
Припев:
Ну что ж теперь вздыхать и плакать?
Ты Саша мною, пройденный этап!
Так помоги, по старой дружбе,
Мне мужика, скорей захомутать. 2 раза

Дама поднимает вуаль и поворачивает сумочку, что бы все гости 
увидели надпись на ней «Твоя холостяцкая жизнь»

МДа! Жениху конечно был сюрприз.
Ну, что ....(Имя жениха)?! Прощай навеки холостая жизнь?!

Материал к 23 февраля

Сценарий для взрослых 
«Конкурс красоты среди мужчин»

Ведущий:

- Добрый вечер, дамы и господа! Сегодня особенный день, и вот почему: — я намерен прямо здесь и прямо сейчас провести среди присутствующих конкурс красоты среди мужчин. Мужчины есть? Прекрасно. Если вы меня спросите, что же это за конкурс, то я вам отвечу: в отличие от тривиальных конкурсов красоты среди представительниц прекрасной половины человечества в нашем случае мужчинам не придется примерять купальники, блистая на сцене бицепсами-трицепсами и прочими частями тела — нет! Мужчин чаще всего любят и ценят не только за прелести экстерьера, а как раз наоборот! Неважно, есть ли у мужчины прическа, или, скажем, животик. Настоящий мужчина должен быть элегантно одетым, должен уметь считать и зарабатывать деньги, ценить время, быть просто, черт возьми, сексуальным (хотя вряд ли кто точно знает, что это такое).

- Но, как бы то ни было, — встречают все равно по одежке. Вспомните, как живописал красавца Онегина великий Пушкин: «Как денди лондонский одет, пострижен по последней моде…» и так далее. Скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь знает, во что именно должен быть одет настоящий денди, настоящий светский лев? (Зрители называют элементы одежды, кто-то обязательно произносит: «Галстук») Правильно! Конечно, галстук! Достаточно, я прошу вас выйти вот сюда, на игровую площадку! (Если заветное слово называет дама: ей предоставляется право выбора первого участника). Представьтесь, пожалуйста! Постойте тут, я сейчас приведу к вам остальных!

- Как я уже упоминал, настоящий мужчина должен уметь считать деньги. Внимание, мужчины, кто из вас сейчас, не залезая в карман, может точно сказать, сколько у него в кармане денег? (Кто-то говорит: «Ноль!»). Вот он — самый экономный мужчина, все деньги в банке, в кармане ноль. Прошу на площадку и — аплодисменты второму игроку! Как вас зовут? Спасибо.

- А теперь вспомните пословицы и скажите мне, что в наше время ценится дороже денег? (Кто-то непременно говорит: «Время!»). Точно! Конечно, время! А счетчиком времени от веку считаются часы! На моих — …, у кого такой же результат? А у кого часы спешат? У вас? Так вы просто торопитесь стать третьим конкурсантом! И жить торопится, и чувствовать спешит! Аплодисменты третьему участнику программы!

Знакомьтесь — соперники! Три богатыря, три красавца на подбор. А скажите-ка мне, дорогие зрители, кого еще в истории было трое? (Идет аукцион, на счет «три» кто-то побеждает). Вот он — четвертый красавец! Аплодисменты! Представьтесь.

По условиям игры вам предоставляется право выбрать пятого игрока! Выбирайте из зрителей! Есть! И зовут пятого конкурсанта … . Отлично! Аплодисменты участникам конкурса красоты!

1 конкурс
Итак, мы начинаем конкурс! Известно, что настоящий мужчина должен быть элегантно одет. Ничто, пожалуй, так не украшает мужчину, как модный, правильно завязанный ошейни…-э-э, простите, галстук! Вот пять галстуков-самовязов, каждому по штуке. Внимание, игроки! Система игры такова: после каждого этапа кто-то из вас будет покидать площадку с утешительным призом, остальные продолжат бой до победы, а пока — галстуки на вытянутые руки!

Задача: завязать галстук любым из двенадцати имеющихся в запасе у человечества узлов, и как только он окажется завязанным на вашей шее, в знак готовности поднять вверх руку! Ясно? Но команде «начали!» вяжете галстук на шее, и — руку вверх! Тот, кто поднимет последним, — проиграл. Приготовились! Начали! (Игроки вяжут галстуки ЛЮБЫМ узлом, кто-то — последний). Есть проигравший! Ах, как жаль, каких-то секунд не хватило вам, но увы, это так. Вот ваш утешительный приз, можете вернуться в зал, а остальные сейчас продолжат борьбу.

2 конкурс
Ну что ж, галстуки вы осилили, идем далее. Прошу встать на одну линию. Я уже говорил, что настоящий мужчина должен уметь зарабатывать деньги. Но настоящий мужчина также должен уметь красиво пускать деньги на ветер! Вот вам деньги — по тысячерублевке, складывайте ее «домиком», а ветер — под носом.

По команде «начали!» вам надо дунуть на купюру, пустив ее на ветер. Тот, чья окажется ближе, — проиграл. Ясно? Приготовились. Начали! (Игроки дуют на купюры, чья-то оказывается ближе). Ах, как вам не повезло! Ну не беда, — просто вы чуть поэкономней остальных, вот вам утешительный приз, спасибо и аплодисменты публики! А бойцов между тем осталось трое.

3 конкурс
И мы продолжаем! (Ассистенты выносят три стула, ставят их позади игроков). Уже сказано, что счетчиком времени являются часы. «Семеро одного не ждут» — это тоже о времени. В очередном конкурсе задача проста: по команде «начали!» вы ринетесь в зал и соберете у зрителей, — а они, я уверен, вам помогут, — по семеро наручных часов каждый! Свои — считаются.

Тот, кто придет к своему стульчику последним, — проиграл! Итак, болельщики, помогайте! Начали! (Игроки бегут в зал, собирают часы, кто-то последний). Стоп игра! Да-да, — жаль, вам тоже не хватило времени!… Но это не горе — счастливые просто часов не наблюдают! Ваш приз, и — аплодисменты публики!

4 конкурс
Уважаемые владельцы счетчиков времени! Через несколько минут ваши часы к вам вернутся, потому что впереди — последний этап игры! Внимание, конкурсанты! Вы — настоящие мужчины? Вы готовы к победе? Вы не откажетесь от последнего тура и не сбежите с поля боя? Отлично! Последний этап — конкурс на самого сексуального мужчину! Спокойно, я сейчас все объясню!

Чтобы вдохновить любимую на ответное чувство, любая птица, зверь, в том числе и человек, исполняет перед ней некое подобие эротического танца! Именно это вам и предстоит сделать, и поможет вам вот такой нехитрый реквизит! (Выносятся две веревки по метру, на концах — по картошке и по бельевой прищепке). Задача проста — прицепив картошку на веревочке к пряжке ремня, вы, исполняя эротические движения телом взад-вперед, при помощи картофелины должны протолкнуть этот коробок спичек (к ногам каждого ставится по коробку спичек) до вот этой черты (на расстоянии метров трех-четырех). 

Ногами, руками и прочими органами себе помогать нельзя! Итак, приведите инструмент в спокойное положение! Нет, от длины, я вас уверяю, ничего не зависит! Руками и ногами не помогаем — негигиенично! По команде начнете действовать. Tот, чей коробок первым пересечет финиш, получит главный приз. Внимание, начали! (Игра, кто-то оказался более быстрым). Есть победа! Вот он — супергерой вечера, секс-символ местного масштаба и просто красавец-мужчина! А вы — да, жаль, жаль — чуть-чуть не успели. Ну да ничего, спешка не красит мужчину. Вот вам утешительный приз. А вам, дорогой победитель, вот это шампанское! Я уверен, что первый тост, который вы поднимите, будет за тех, во имя кого мужчины зарабатывают деньги, пишут песни и стихи, совершают самые сумасбродные и прекрасные поступки — за вас, милые дамы! Спасибо за игру!

Реквизит: 5 галстуков-самовязов, 4 купюры по 1000 руб., 3 стула, 2 коробки спичек, 2 картофелины, 2 веревки, 2 прищепки.

Материал к масленице

Сценарий праздника "МАСЛЕНИЦА"

Ведущий: Масленица - проводы зимы, встреча весны. Отмечается Масленица в конце февраля или начале марта. Празднуется целую неделю. Каждому дню Масленицы народ дал особое название: понедельник -«встреча», вторник - «заигрыш», среда - «лакомка», четверг - «широкий», пятница - «тещины вечерки», суббота - «золовкины посиделки», воскресенье - «прощеный день». За неделю до праздника хозяйка давала блин мальчику 8-10 лет. Он скакал верхом на ухвате или кочерге и кричал. 

Мальчик: Прощай, зима сопливая! Приходи, лето красное! Соху, борону - И пахать пойду! 

Ведущий: Понедельник - «встреча». Наряжали чучело из соломы в девичий наряд и возили по улицам. Обращались к нему ласково. 

Девочка: Дорогая наша гостья Масленица, Авдотьюшка Изотьевна, Дуня белая, Дуня румяная. Коса длинная, триаршинная, Платок беленький, новомодненький, Брови черные, наведенные, Шуба синяя, латки красные, Лапти частые, головастые, Портянки белые, набеленные. 

Ведущий: Вторник - «заигрыш». В этот день начинались игры и гулянья, катались на тройках, строили снежные крепости, защищали их (показ изображений украшенной лошади и репродукции картины В. Сурикова «Взятие снежного городка»). А еще смотрели кукольные представления, катались с ледяных горок. Развлечения сопровождались озорными частушками и дразнилками. Дети исполняют частушки. 

Девочка: Шила платье из капусты, Огурцом отделала. Рассердилась, платье съела, Что же я наделала? 

Мальчик: Я на Масленку катался, Трое саней изломал, Ворона коня замучил, И милашку закатал. Девочка: У меня четыре шали, Пятая пуховая, Не одна я боевая... 

Мальчик и девочка (хором): Все мы здесь бедовые! Другие дети исполняют дразнилки. 

Девочка: Ах ты, Сашка-таракашка, На сарай полезай. Там кошку дерут, Тебе хвостик дадут! Мальчик: А у Машки на носу Ели кошки колбасу! 

Девочка: Ты чего на весь свет раскричался, Будто в ухо тебе мух попался? 

Мальчик: Кто-кто попался? 

Девочка: Мух! Мальчик: Кто это - мух? 

Девочка: Ребята, он не знает муха! Вот у воробьихи муж - воробей, У соловьихи муж - соловей, У курицы муж - петух, А у мухи муж будет - мух! 

Мальчики: Ваши вороны кверху пупом летят! Девочки: А ваши дураки задравши голову глядят! 

Ведущий: Среда - «лакомка». С этого дня пекли блины - желтые, круглые, горячие как солнце. Блинов ели много. Ели русские люди и сами над собой подшучивали. 

Девочка (в руках на полотенце с вышивкой тарелка с блинами): Блин добро не один. Блин брюха не портит. Блин не клин, брюха не расколет. 

Мальчик: У кумы была сестрица Печь блины-то мастерица. Напекла их кучек шесть, Семерым их не поесть. А сели четверо за стол, Дали душеньке простор, Друг на друга поглядели И... блины-то все поели! Ведущий: В дни праздника дети обходили избы и выпрашивали блины такими словами... 

Дети (хором): Подайте широкой Масленице! 

Мальчик: Тетушка, не скупися, Масляным кусочком поделися! 

Ведущий: А если хозяйка жадничала, ребята убегали со словами... Дети (хором): Паршивые блины по аршину длины. 

Ведущий: В воскресенье - «прощеный день» - устраивали проводы Масленицы. Соломенную куклу чествовали, приглашали вернуться в следующем году, а потом вывозили за околицу и сжигали на костре. А пеплом посыпали землю к новому урожаю. Дети расступаются, показывают имитацию костра, кладут к нему чучело. Костер может быть нарисован или сделан из веток, красной ткани и елочной гирлянды. 

Девочка: Прощай, Масленица-вертушка, Настает великий пост. На деревне все приели, Подают селедки хвост! 

Мальчик: Сидит кошка на окошке, Вышивает себе хвост. Широка Масленица проходит. Настает великий пост. 

Дети кланяются по-русски. 

Начинается праздничная конкурсная программа. 
1) «Сделай чучело» (вариант «Нарисуй чучело») 

Ведущий: У чучела Масленицы лицо не рисовали. Считалось, что, имея лицо, чучело обретает душу, и тогда его нельзя сжигать. Для создания чучела нужно 2 пучка соломы или 2 веника. 2 веника делятся на 4 равные части: 2 части - одна вверх, другая вниз - для тельца, 2 другие - руки. Для наряда 3 квадрата ткани: 1 - для платка, 2-е отверстиями в центре для кофты и юбки. 2) «Ряженые» 

Ведущий: Чучело Масленицы катали на санях ряженые, чаще всего они были в костюмах цыган, медведя. Масленица годовая, Гостья наша дорогая, Она пешком к нам не ходит, Все на конях приезжает. У ней кони вороные, Слуги молодые. В команде выбирают одного ряженого. Остальные должны добежать до стола, брать по одному предмету одежды и надевать на ряженого. Побеждает команда, которая быстрее и смешнее создаст образ. 3) «Встреча» От каждой команды выбирается один участник. Он должен, пользуясь текстом карточки, поприветствовать свое чучело Масленицы. Карточка N°1 Душа ль ты моя Масленица, перепельные косточки, бумажное твое тельце, сахарные твои уста, сладкая твоя речь! Карточка №2 Моя Масленица, красная краса, русая коса, тридцати братов сестра, сорока бабушек внучка, ты ж моя перепелочка! 4) «Частушки» Конкурс на самое задорное исполнение. Карточка №1 Купи, тятя, мне коня Вороные ножки. Буду девочек катать По большой дорожке. Карточка N°2 Девки, масленка идет! Кто нас покатает? У Петрушки на дворе Сивка пропадает. 5) «Дразнилки» Конкурс на самое выразительное чтение. Карточка №1 Николай! Николай! Сиди дома, не гуляй, В балалаечку играй. Карточка №2 Андрей-воробей, Не гоняй голубей, Гоняй галочек Из-под палочек. После конкурсной программы все приглашаются на чаепитие. Ведущий: Угощают Машенька и Медведь. Слушайте да запоминайте! Как на масленой неделе Из печи блины летели! Масленица - угощай, Всем блиночков подавай. Сценарий праздника можно дополнить подвижными играми. Они вносят оживление и веселье, позволяют вовлечь в участие в празднике максимально большое число детей. Мы предлагаем вам две русские народные игры – «Петушки» и «Почта». "Петушки" На площадке чертят круг. В кругу стоят двое играющих. Каждый из играющих встает на одну ногу, другую ногу сгибает в колене и поддерживает ее за пятку одной рукой. Задача играющих – вытолкнуть противника из круга, не используя при этом руки и стоя на одно ноге. (Толкают друг друга плечами.) "Почта" Игра начинается с переклички водящего с игроками: - Динь, динь, динь! - Кто там? - Почта! - Откуда? - Из города... - А что в городе делают? Водящий может сказать, что в городе танцуют, поют, прыгают. Все играющие должны делать то, что сказал водящий. А тот, кто плохо выполняет задание, отдает фант. Игра заканчивается, как только водящий наберет пять фантов. Играющие, чьи фанты оказались у водящего, должны их выкупить. Водящий придумывает для них интересные задания. Дети читают стихи, рассказывают смешные истории, вспоминают загадки, имитируют движения животных. Затем выбирают нового водящего, и игра повторяется.

----------


## Beselcak

Сценарий на 1 апреля

В зале на стене висят плакаты, на которых написаны пословицы и поговорки, афоризмы. Эмблема — улыбка.
1. Кто людей веселит, за того и свет стоит.
2. Кто умеет веселиться, тот и горя не боится.
3. Смех — великий лекарь.
4. Поспешишь — людей насмешишь.
5. Интересны все жанры, кроме скучного.
6. Продолжать смеяться легче, чем окончить смех.
7. Слезы вместе, смех пополам.
8. Хочешь выглядеть умней, рядом умных не имей.
Юмористические газеты.
Звучат фанфары: «Слушайте все!» На сцену выходит ведущие.

1-й ведущий.
1 апреля — неофициальный день смеха. В этот день все веселятся, шутят, устраивают розыгрыши.
2-й ведущий.
Мы праздник сегодня откроем,
Нам ветер и дождь не помеха,
Ведь долго ждали, не скроем,
Наш всенародный день смеха.
На праздник, на общее веселье
Мы пригласили в гости Смех,
Забаву, Веселье и Развлеченье,
Шутку и Юмор для потех!
На сцену выбегают два потешника в костюмах.

1-й потешник.
Здравствуйте!
2-й потешник.
Здравствуйте!
1-й потешник.
Поздравляем вас с праздником смеха и шуток!
2-й потешник.
Поприветствуйте нас аплодисментами.
Зал приветствует потешников.

1-й потешник.
Нам без смеха просто жизни нет. Он нам нужен всюду и всегда.
2-й потешник.
И чтобы настроение поднять, зовем на помощь.
Вместе.
Шуточный фольклор!
Выходит группа ребят. У них «музыкальные инструменты»: стиральная доска, ложки, таз, ведро, чайник. Ребята исполняют мелодию «Ой, полна, полна коробушка».
1-й ведущий.
Все мы знаем, что юмор помогает высмеивать пороки и недостатки. Но, к сожалению, люди реагируют на юмор по-разному. Одним здоровый юмор помогает увидеть и искоренить свои недостатки. Другим же не хочется замечать свои недостатки. И тогда они говорят: «Не смешно!»
2-й ведущий.
О таких людях в народе говорят, что они не того поля ягодка. Но не будем останавливаться, и заострять внимание на этом, продолжим разговор о смехе. Люди при виде смешного выражают свои чувства с помощью слов: «Хи-хи-хи», «Ха-ха-ха», «Хо-хо-хо», «Хы-хы-хы». Пусть и сегодня наш смех «весь взлетает» веселой шуткой, тонким юмором, злободневной сатирой. Смеяться, право, не грешно над тем, что кажется смешно!

На сцену выходит группа ребят, они исполняют сценку. Ребята изображают детей в детском саду: кто играет, кто рисует, здесь же сидит «воспитательница» и задает вопросы детям, они отвечают. – Оля, сколько тебе лет? — Немножко 4… — Почему немножко? — Три года мне было долго-долго, а четыре только немножко…
— Рома, ты до скольки умеешь считать? — До конца. — Ну, посчитай вот эти кубики. — Один, один, один … Все!
Митя смотрит на часы. — Сегодня пятница. — Почему? — Раз стрелка стоит на пяти, значит, пятница.
— Женя, ты на какой улице живешь? — Я дома живу, а на улице гуляю.
1-й потешник.
Ну как, посмеялись? (Зрители отвечают)..
2-й потешник.
Ну, даже если не вы над нами, а мы над вами, все равно хорошо.
1-й потешник.
Над нами вы смеялись? (Зрители отвечают).
2-й потешник.
А теперь мы поиграем.
1-й потешник.
Мы будем задавать вопросы, а вы отвечайте.
Игра со зрителями.
1-й потешник.
Чья это пословица? — Смех сквозь слезы. (Русская.) — Смех — родной брат силы. (Молдавская.) — Шутка — минутка, а заряжает на час. (Русская.) — Не сиди сложа руки, да и не будет скуки. (Русская.)
— Сколько лет живут свиньи?
Ответ: свиньи живут до тех пор, пока их не съедят.

Пока 1-й потешник играет со зрителями, 2-й отмечает правильные ответы и после игры награждает призами.
Исполняется сценка «Как Кирилл заговорил».
Ученик Петров Кирилл
Всех сегодня уморил:
Стал животным подражать – Кукарекать и визжать.
Вот пришел учитель в класс:
-Кто к доске пойдет сейчас?
А Кирилл Петров: — Ку-ку! Гав-гав! Ку-ка-ре-ку
-Кто кричал там? Не пойму!
А Кирилл на это: — Му-у!
-Это ты, Кирилл Петров?
Ты сегодня нездоров?
Может, нужен врач тебе?
А Кирилл на это:
-Бе-е!
-Подавай-ка свой дневник!
А Кирилл: — Чирик-чирик! Мяу-мяу! Ква-ква-ква! — Все! — сказал учитель. — Два!
-Ой, за что? — вскричал Кирилл.
Снова он заговорил.
Входят ведущие.
1-й ведущий.
Доброй шуткой
Начинайте день, друзья!
Шуткой мудрой, шуткой чуткой,
Без которой жить нельзя!
2-й ведущий.
Смех полезней человеку,
Чем хороший препарат.
Кто смеется, тот в аптеку
Ходит реже, говорят.
1-й ведущий.
Шутка ценится недаром,
А хорошая — вдвойне.
Больше, больше с каждым годом
Смеха, шуток в каждом дне.
Две девочки поют частушки.
1-я девочка.
Никому так не обидно,
Как Ванюше-сироте:
Проглотил живую рыбу – Шевелится в животе.
2-я девочка.
Ходит Ваня по деревне,
Ходит — улыбается.
Оказалось, зубы вставил:
Рот не закрывается.
1-я девочка.
Все Никита забывает,
Даже туфли надевать,
Рот Никита открывает – Забывает закрывать.
Потешник приглашает ребят поиграть, другой оценивает и награждает победителей.
1. Бег в мешках.
2. Повязать платки на воздушные шары. Кто быстрее? (Шары висят на нитке.)
3. Накорми соседа! Два участника садятся друг против друга на стулья. Им завязывают глаза, подвязывают нагруднички, чтобы не запачкаться. Дают в руки ложки и чашки с кашей, и по команде участники конкурса начинают кормить друг друга.
4. Прыгающий художник. Участники должны нарисовать улыбающегося человека, но плакат, на котором они будут рисовать, висит высоко. Приходится прыгать для каждого штриха.
5. Кто быстрее выпьет молоко из бутылочки через соску.
1-й ведущий.
В мире живете вы, горя не зная,
Пусть все завидуют, глядя на вас.
Будьте веселыми, будьте вы… счастливы!
Тысячу, тысячу, тысячу раз!
2-й ведущий.
Ищите улыбку, цените улыбку,
Дарите улыбку друзьям.
Любите улыбку, храните улыбку – Нам жить без улыбки нельзя!
Все поют песню В. Шаинского «Улыбка».
1-й ведущий.
Итак, дорогие друзья! Во время нашего праздника мы видели ослепительные улыбки, был слышен смех: задорный, заразительный, радостный.

Выходят все участники на сцену.
2-й ведущий.
Все. Окончился праздник, настал расставания час,
Шутили, играли и нас согревали
Улыбки и блеск ваших глаз.
Запомните этот веселый День смеха,
И мы не забудем о вас.
Звучит веселая музыка, и участники спускаются со сцены к зрителям.

*Ещё одно начало свадьбы*

Выстриваю гостей в свадебный коридор раздаю лепестки роз, хлопушки, вообщем всё чем можно осыпать молодых.
Начало (играют фанфары) 
Ведущий: 
-Добрый вечер дамы и господа! Добрый вечер дорогие друзья!
На календаре 21 января, а это значит, что приблизился тот день которого мы все с таким нетерпением ждали....День бракосочетания Ивана и Ирины.
 А потому готовились мы к этому дню с утра и взволнованно слегка, 
И значит мы сегодня с Вами здесь не по ошибке
С голубого ручейка начинается река
Ну а свадьба, друзья, начинается с улыбки! Так что я прямо сейчас прошу Вас улыбнитесь навстречу друг другу. Гости улыбаются, а я отмечаю кого нибудь с голивудской улыбкой, делаю акцент на этом госте и прошу поаплодировать человеку с самой лучезарной улыбкой. Далеее предлагаю гостям бурными апплодисментами встретить молодых!


Делаю на свадьбах *игру с молодыми.* 

Вызываю их в центр зала, выбираю для конкурса из гостей упитанного мужчину (потому как костюм сшит большого размера) Ну и далее спрашиваю, хотели бы гости посмотреть какой малыш родится в семье у молодых. Конечно ответ будет всегда «Да!» Далее даю молодым комплект детского белья (ползунки, распашонка, чепчик, слюнявчик) и предлагаю молодым продемонстрировать первые навыки с одеванием ребёнка. Всё происходит под музыку. Когда малыш одет опять обращаюсь к гостям и спрашиваю их : « Вам понравился малыш?» Ответ всегда будет «Да». –А Вы знаете, что до первого зубика на малыша смотреть нельзя, а Вы посмотрели, значит рублём будете наказаны! Вручаю малышу ведёрко и предлагаю обойти каждого гостя и собрать на первый зубик!

Данный конкурс провожу иногда вместо сборов за мальчика и за девочку. Молодые очень часто выбирают этот вариант.

----------


## Курица

*Beselcak*, 



> Сценарий на 1 апреля
> 
> В зале на стене висят плакаты, на которых написаны пословицы и поговорки, афоризмы. Эмблема — улыбка.
> 1. Кто людей веселит, за того и свет стоит.
> 2. Кто умеет веселиться, тот и горя не боится.


К сожалению, это темка Собственные наработки,
а этот сценарий  тоже, авторский, но из книги *Праздники в средней школе*:/ Авт.- сост. А.М. Мельникова - Волгоград, 2000.
(см. *ссылку*)

----------


## Курица

> Материал к масленице
> 
> Сценарий праздника "МАСЛЕНИЦА"
> 
> Ведущий: Масленица - проводы зимы, встреча весны. Отмечается Масленица в конце февраля или начале марта. Празднуется целую неделю. Каждому дню Масленицы народ дал особое название: понедельник -«встреча», вторник - «заигрыш», среда - «лакомка», четверг - «широкий», пятница - «тещины вечерки», суббота - «золовкины посиделки», воскресенье - «прощеный день». За неделю до праздника хозяйка давала блин мальчику 8-10 лет. Он скакал верхом на ухвате или кочерге и кричал.


Этит сценарий - тоже с другого сайта,* отсюда*

Сценарий праздника для взрослых «Конкурс красоты среди мужчин»
скопирован с *ЭТОГО* сайта 


*Beselcak*, мне понятно, конечно, Ваше большое желание за день набрать 30 сообщений, но...по-моему, Вы не тот нашли способ!
это некрректно и нетактично. ИМХО

----------


## Beselcak

Никто и не спорит, что это мой сценарий. Я выложила матриал стараясь помочь тем, у кого доступ закрыт в другие разделы. А потом читая многие темы, неоднократно видишь что многие конкурсы дублируются и повторяются. Я не набираю таким образом 30 сообщений. На этом форуме я зарегистрирована давно. Но с переделкой форума.....я вообще не могла на него попасть. Всё блокировалось, а те сообщения которые у меня были написаны все удалились. И я не копировала данные разделы с сайтов. Веду свадьбы уже 8 лет и материал собираю по крупицам! Так и Вы также это делаете!Вот и выставила данный материал. Может кому то это пригодится.Сейчас могла бы столько выставить, но опять скажут это не твои нароботки. Так никто и не спорит. Если внимательно посмотреть на мои сообщения, я не писала что это именно моя наработка. Моя ошибка была в том, что я невнимательно посмотрела на раздел и не прочитала правила, что тут нужно выкладывать....оказывается только Собственные наработки. Но почитав данный раздел, я  не  могу сказать что это собственные наработки , многий материал я также видела у других ведущих и на на других сайтах. Просто хотелось помочь тем, у кого закрыт доступв в другие разделы!

----------


## Beselcak

Даже сейчас читаю раздел и вижу такой момент от пользователя Олюня  - Обряд породнения....мы по полюшку гуляли, заходили в рощу......  Так какая это собственная наработка???? Конечно же нет. Но человек, который это выставил, решил что также внесёт хоть что то!

----------


## Пчелочка

Я такой конкурс с удочками и спиртным  провожу уже 14 лет. Провожу в самом конце праздника ( свадьба ,юбилей....) Начинаем под веселую музыку ловить сначала пиво 8-10 бутылок ,потом подставляю вино, затем шампанское..... заканчиваем элитными напитками ( по-возможностям молодоженов, юбиляра) Очень весело проходит и азарт неописуемый! А самое главное-масса положительных эмоций. Гости в восторге!

----------


## Irina tlt

*Пчелочка*,  А я не поняла как их ловить, объясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Курица

> Пчелочка,  А я не поняла как их ловить, объясните пожалуйста.


[IMG]http://*********org/1294611m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот так, как я на январской Тамадее в Райволе 2011...

----------


## Mazaykina

> это темка Собственные наработки,





> Моя ошибка была в том, что я невнимательно посмотрела на раздел и не прочитала правила, что тут нужно выкладывать....оказывается только Собственные наработки.


Да, в этом тоже. Но главная ошибка в том, что вы так и не поняли! НИКТО не просит вас вообще что-либо выкладывать. У нас столько материала, за всю жизнь не провести и не использовать. Задача форума- ОБЩЕНИЕ, мозговые штурмы, знакомство и дружба. а материал, да его сегодня на просторах интернета столько... только погуглить надо. 
И еще: ваши сообщения. написанные одно за другим объединены в одно. Это тоже правило форума.

----------


## Dimona

Ув.  *Бегущая по волнам*, как видите наработка не моя, но мною усовершенствованная , и проходит она очень весело и у детей и у взрослых.



> а что не поняли?
> суть конкурса в том, что надо дёргаться так, чтобы выпали все шарики из коробки, которую привязали сзади.
> вам предложили взять нескольких человкек с такими коробками - у кого раньше вылетят шарики - тот и победитель.


спасибо, умнички

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> написанные одно за другим объединены в одно.


И это правильно!

----------


## Beselcak

Судить человека легко, понять трудно!А то что сообщения написаны одно за другим, так могу сказать было время я и писала. Не всегда есть возможность здесь находится. Напишу -отправлю. Когда долго страница сайта находится открытой, лично у меня интернет блокируется, приходится заново набирать текст.




> *Пчелочка*,  А я не поняла как их ловить, объясните пожалуйста.


Ирина, на мой взгляд удочки лучше сделать подлиннее, это смотрится лучше и интереснее ловить. У меня сразу  участвует по двое игроков.Ставь призы (бутылки) на определённом расстоянии, где то 2 метра от игроков.

----------


## Татьяна30

а вот свадебные приметы Приметы
    Кто из молодоженов первым наступит на ковер в зале загса, тот и будет главой семьи. Хозяина дома определяют и по тому, кто первым переступит через порог. 
В ряде мест принято, чтобы жених переносил невесту через порог на руках. 
    Встречая молодых из загса, свекровь со свекром подносят им хлеб-соль (пирог со стоящей на нем солонкой), каждый из молодоженов должен откусить кусок пирога, не дотрагиваясь до него руками. Кто откусит больший кусок, тот и будет главой семьи. 
      Браки, заключенные в мае, не бывают счастливыми: «В мае добрые люди не женятся»,  «Кто в мае женится, тот будет век маяться». Такое предубежденье объясняется тем, что май - тяжелый месяц, и поэтому любые начинания обречены
на неудачу. 
    Брачную постель нельзя никому уступать, иначе муж или жена совершат измену. 
    В брачную ночь (независимо от того, первая она или нет) обязательно должен
быть совершен супружеский акт. В случае, если по той или иной причине этого не происходит, верят, что молодожены не будут счастливы в браке. 
    Если во время бракосочетания, надевая обручальное кольцо, кто-нибудь из супругов его уронит, повсеместно считается, что это плохое предзнаменование. После того как жених надел обручальное кольцо невесте, ей нельзя брать в руки пустую коробочку из-под колец. Обычно ее берет подруга невесты, желающая 
скорее выйти замуж, так как существует поверье, что та девушка, которая возьмет коробочку из-под обручальных  колец, выйдет замуж следующей. 
    Если невеста потеряет или сломает кольцо, или просто уронит его с пальца - она потеряет и супруга. 
    Если у невесты во время бракосочетания сломается каблук - она потеряет и супруга. 
    Жениху и невесте ни по дороге в загс, ни по дороге из него нельзя пересекать путь. В русских деревнях еще и сегодня считают, что «дорогу подсекают» молодым только колдуны, желая их испортить. 
    «Дождь для молодых - счастье», и сегодня дождь в день свадьбы считается добрым предзнаменованием для молодоженов. 
    После того как невеста уезжала венчаться, в ее доме мыли полы (не порог). Делалось это для того, чтобы невеста не вернулась к родителям. 
    «Знак» вдовства может быть явлен во время венчания: «С кого из молодых венец спадет, тому вдовствовать». 
    Было принято после венчания молодым смотреться в одно зеркало - это должно принести удачу. 
    Своему возлюбленному нельзя вязать никакой одежды (свитер, шарф, шапку и т.д.), иначе он уйдет к другой. 
    Набор ножей и вилок, подаренный по незнанию новобрачным, предвещает молодым несчастливую семейную жизнь. 
    Неудача поджидает невесту, если до свадьбы она увидит себя в зеркале в полном свадебном наряде. Этого несчастья можно избежать, примеряя, например, свадебный наряд без одной перчатки. 
    Монеты, положенные во время свадьбы в рюмки жениху и невесте, храните дома под скатертью - будет всегда достаток. 
    Мужу и жене одной ложкой есть - потом быть недовольными друг другом. 
    Любящие не дарят друг другу фотографий - иначе расстанутся. 
    Девушка не должна позволять подруге становиться перед зеркалом впереди себя - уведут любимого. Это же относится и к парню.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> а вот свадебные приметы Приметы
>     Кто из молодоженов первым наступит на ковер в зале загса, тот и будет главой семьи. Хозяина дома определяют и по тому, кто первым переступит через порог. ..


Только не рассказывайте об этом,своим молодожённам :Nono: У ребят и так предсвадебных хлопот и волнений хватает.

Они это и без вас прочитают на любом свадебном форуме в интернете. :Grin: 

Я,наоборот говорю ребятам:в жизни случаеться всякое,и в этот день тоже.
И каблуки ломаються,и на колготках ползут стрелки....и бывает что-то забываем дома...Ничего страшного!Главное -вы вместе.Это самая счастливая примета.

----------


## Ильич

*Beselcak*, Да понятно что хотелось сделать как, лучше, помочь тэк скэть... Помощь хороша когда ее ждут. В данном случае как бы души прекрасные порывы наткнулись на непонимание... Проехали я думаю... 
Я стараюсь придерживаться правила - не просят не делай. А если делаешь то сначала спроси надо ли кому нибудь твои дела?
А когда не просят а делаешь называется - медвежья услуга :Smile3: 
Ничего, что я поворчал? :Taunt:

----------


## Львовна

> Только не рассказывайте об этом,своим молодожённамУ ребят и так предсвадебных хлопот и волнений хватает.
> 
> Они это и без вас прочитают на любом свадебном форуме в интернете.
> 
> Я,наоборот говорю ребятам:в жизни случаеться всякое,и в этот день тоже.
> И каблуки ломаються,и на колготках ползут стрелки....и бывает что-то забываем дома...Ничего страшного!Главное -вы вместе.Это самая счастливая примета.



Вот и я на свадьбе, что бы не случилось - подол ли порвался, каблук ли сломался аль ещё что... у меня сразу один текст: "а вы знаете, это самая замечательная свадебная примета, это значит,что молодожены будут жить долгои счастливо!" главное очень убедительно это сказать :Taunt:  и верят,и настроение снова становится хорошим))

----------


## Ksushechka

Прошу помощи и поддержки. Готовлюсь к серебряному юбилею свадьбы. Засела в мозгу занозой идея сделать арочный коридор свадебных дат и юбилеев "молодых". Понимаю, что на каждой арке должна быть написана свадебная дата "в тон свадьбе", а из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?
Гости выстраиваются по обеим сторонам ковровой дорожки. В руки им раздаются арки с названиями годовщин свадеб и предметами, подходящими для каждой годовщины. 
Вед: Дорогие гости! В этот торжественный знаменательный день мы собрались, чтобы чествовать прекрасную супружескую пару, которая, преодолев жизненный рубеж, длиною в 25 лет празднует свой серебряный юбилей. Давайте громкими овациями встретим наших молодожёнов – семью .......!
Под звуки свадебного марша входят юбиляры. Останавливаются перед арочным коридором.
             День серебряной свадьбы так прекрасен! 
             И с этим поспоришь едва ли. 
             А мы приветствуем наших юбиляров
             В этом замечательном свадебном зале!
         Дорогие Татьяна и Геннадий! Ровно 25 лет назад в такой же зимний морозный день вы, скрепив свой союз золотыми кольцами, заложили фундамент своей семьи. Вы шли по жизни рука об руку, помогая и поддерживая друг друга. Из года в год вы отмечали новые и новые годовщины и юбилеи своей свадьбы. Прошагав вместе 25 лет, вы подошли к своему серебряному рубежу. Сегодня мы чествуем вас – серебряных юбиляров и просим пройти ещё раз под сводами своих  юбилейных  свадебных дат! 
     Первая арка  - зелёная свадьба. День регистрации. Зелёный цвет её - символ молодости и чистоты. Осыпайте новобрачных зеленью!
     Первая ваша годовщина свадьбы – ситцевая.  За 1 год свадьбы вы только-только узнали друг друга ближе; ваши отношения были ещё весьма непрочны, потому и являются "ситцевыми". Помашем молодожёнам платочками!
     Вторая годовщина – бумажная свадьба. Отношения молодожёнов отождествляется с непрочной и легко рвущейся бумагой.   В семье появился малыш, что повлекло за собой множество реальных забот и разногласий.
     Третья годовщина – кожаная. Первая ваша "значительная" годовщина свадьбы. "Бумажные" трудности преодолены, и третья годовщина  свидетельствует, что муж и жена научились ладить
друг с другом и гибко подстраиваться. 
Ну, а кожа как раз символ гибкости. Покажите им это!
        Четвёртая годовщина свадьбы – льняная. Есть ещё одно название четвёртой годовщины – восковая. Отношения молодых вновь приобретают романтизм и прочность льна.
     Первый юбилей – деревянная свадьба. Семью со стажем в 5 лет можно сравнить с деревянным домом крепким и надёжным. 
      Второй серьёзный юбилей – розовая свадьба. 10 лет супружеской жизни! Крепость семейных уз можно назвать нерушимой! Устилайте путь новобрачных лепестками роз! 
      15 лет супружеской жизни – это  хрустальная или стеклянная свадьба. Название свидетельствует о чистоте и ясности отношений супругов. Наполните зал звоном хрусталя!
      А в 20 летний юбилей – фарфоровую свадьбу ваш семейный союз  красив и гармоничен, как подлинный китайский фарфор, тайна изготовления которого не разгадана по сию пору. Разбейте на счастье фарфоровую тарелочку!
     Ну и, наконец, прекрасный очередной юбилейный рубеж – ваша серебряная свадьба! Сегодняшнее торжество, на котором, в присутствии всех собравшихся гостей, мы приглашаем вас провести торжественную  перерегистрацию вашего брака. 
                         Молодожёнов осыпают серебряным дождём.

----------


## ilarionova

> из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?


Есть обруч ( пластиковый) разрезать пополам и вот они дуги долговечные, я такими пользуюсь. На них цепляю всё что в данный момент нужно.

----------


## Ksushechka

Спасибо, Юличка. Я тоже ипользую пластиковые обручи, но сюда их внедрить не додумалась.

----------


## Nat20

> Только не рассказывайте об этом,своим молодожённамУ ребят и так предсвадебных хлопот и волнений хватает.
> 
> Они это и без вас прочитают на любом свадебном форуме в интернете.
> 
> Я,наоборот говорю ребятам:в жизни случаеться всякое,и в этот день тоже.
> И каблуки ломаються,и на колготках ползут стрелки....и бывает что-то забываем дома...Ничего страшного!Главное -вы вместе.Это самая счастливая примета.


 А еще некоторые психологи советуют , что бы с вами ни случилось , всегда говорите " к большим деньгам " . Работает   :Smile3:  проверено  :Ok:

----------


## Beselcak

Арки ещё можно сделать из пластиковых труб тонкого сечения, они очень хорошо гнуться и лёгкие. Тем самым можно даже ширину арки больше сделать.А если из обруча, коридор узковат получается. Украсить каждую арку можно шарами, символизирующие юбилеи свадеб.

----------


## Ksushechka

> Арки ещё можно сделать из пластиковых труб тонкого сечения, они очень хорошо гнуться и лёгкие. Тем самым можно даже ширину арки больше сделать.А если из обруча, коридор узковат получается. Украсить каждую арку можно шарами, символизирующие юбилеи свадеб.


Спасибо за неравнодушие. Я не делала и не видела, как смотрятся пластиковые трубы в качестве реквизита. Эстетично? А шары зелёные, розовые и серебристые, наполненные гелем и привязанные в ряд, тоже аркой возможно сделать.

----------


## Beselcak

В любом случае возьмёте Вы обручи или трубы придётся красивой тканью обшить (а лучше если эту ткань насборить) , это моё мнение. Просто из трубок можно побольше сделать арку.Были у меня арки из обручей, коридор при этом как то узковат.

----------


## nanewich

*Ksushechka*, 
Эти трубы правильно называть металлопласиковые, сокращённо металлопласт. Пластиковые или ПВХ немного не то их не очень то и согнёшь.

----------


## Beselcak

Жаль нет фотки, чтобы показать. У меня всё хорошо сгибалось. Я делала из таких трубок панно. В кольцо согнуть  женского усилия вполне хватило. Просто брать надо совсем тонкие.

----------


## Виктория Линник

Девочки, нашла на форуме поздравление юбиляру от президента. Идея понравилась, спасибо автору! Я сама из Украины поэтому переделала это поздравление под украинского президента, может быть кому-то пригодится.
 Ти День народження святкуєш, а я  вже в Раді, я не з тобою.
Я (ім.*я) сьогодні представляєш, знову в праці з головою.
Хотів з тобою випити  Мартіні, і огірочки «Верес»  скуштувати, 
Але  ти, (ім.*я) представляєш, я ж президент потрібно працювати.
Тобі в твій День народження цей лист з посилкою послав, 
В ній подарунків небагато, все те що в Раді я зібрав.
 Ось я,  у наших депутатів шматочок сала з обіду взяв, 
І запозичів фірм енні   серветки , і шлю тобі мій ювіляр.
Ще трішки  цукру  в мішечку, по президентські чай попить,
Сухарики свіженькі також, з гостями в свято погризіть.
Шампуня модного такого я трішечки тобі відлив, 
Гадаю не помітить Юля, що я таке ось сотворив.
Із зала засідань Ради, я лампочку тихонь спер,
Хто це зробив гадали депутати, і вирішили, що це мер.
Отож в свою оселю рідну я це багатство не приніс, , 
І все для того щоб для тебе, зробити гарний цей сюрприз.
Подарунок звісно скромний , але ж яка у президента зарплатня, 
Тому дарю оцю купюру, щоб настрій тобі трішки підняла!
Отож, будь здоровенька моя люба, телефонуй, не забувай! 
А що живеться не  зовсім гарно, на це увагу не звертай.
Ти за моє здоров*я мила, частіше чарку піднімай,
Я - Віктор Янукович про тебе пам*ятаю, і поважаю ти це знай!!!

----------


## Гук Виола

Привет всем.
Эти задания можно написать на картонках, и после того, как гости встанут вкруг, под музыку передавать какой нибудь предмет, на ком музыка остановится, у кого предмет окажется, тот выполняет задание, можно выдавать на каждое задание реквизит, но делать это надо очень быстро. Здесь варианты для юбилея и для свадьбы. И приглашать надо не одного, двоих, а по возможности троих помощников везде.

Чуть-чуть приподниму веселья планочку,
Для юбиляра щас исполню я цыганочку!


Раз пришёл на юбилей, возьму двоих своих друзей,
И, чтоб стало веселей, спляшем танец лебедей!


Встречайте! Новая к веселию ступенька!
Мне двух помощников и – танец летка-енка!


Вновь исполнителю приходит смена,
Хоть и не всем по духу перемены.
Для юбиляра в знак культурного обмена
Исполню песню крокодила Гены.


На танцплощадке столько пляшут танцев - 
Изобретения бразильцев, мексиканцев.
Но в череде разнообразных танцев
Для юбиляра лучше я спою про зайцев.


Смахну с плеча случайную соринку,
Зажгу в глазах весёлую искринку,
И, чтоб подлить веселья в вечеринку,
Для юбиляра сбацаю лезгинку!


Вот счастье выпало на нашу долю!
Друзей мне парочку! Повеселиться вволю!
Мы прямо здесь, на этом вот танцполе,
Оттянемся в мажорном рок-н-ролле!


Помощников троих мне надо, 
И этой дружною бригадой,
Чтоб веселиться до упаду
Исполним страстную ламбаду!






Чуть-чуть приподниму веселья планочку,
Для молодых  исполню я цыганочку!


Раз пришёл на  торжество, возьму двоих своих друзей,
И, чтоб стало всем легко, спляшем танец лебедей!

Встречайте! Новая к веселию ступенька!
Мне двух помощников и – танец летка-енка!

На второй день свадьбы нашей 
Чудо -  трезвое лицо.
Нам сейчас оно исполнит 
Обручальное кольцо.


На танцплощадке столько пляшут танцев - 
Изобретения бразильцев, мексиканцев.
Но в череде разнообразных танцев
Для лучшей пары я спою про зайцев.


Смахну с плеча случайную соринку,
Зажгу в глазах весёлую искринку,
И, чтоб подлить веселья в вечеринку,
Для молодых я сбацаю лезгинку!


Вот счастье выпало на нашу долю!
Друзей мне парочку! Повеселиться вволю!
Мы прямо здесь, на этом вот танцполе,
Оттянемся в мажорном рок-н-ролле!

Помощников троих мне надо, 
И этой дружною бригадой,
Чтоб веселиться до упаду
Исполним страстную ламбаду!


Не вижу в этом танце я порока,
Ведь это дело тонкое – востока.
Народу там всё больше, видно неспроста,
Танцуют на востоке танец живота.

Придёт на юбилей к вам Эрос в гости, 
Что ж, так надо!
Стриптиз для вас работа, для других – услада.
Исполним их каприз, аплодисменты их – для Вас награда.

Чуть-чуть приподниму веселья планочку,
Для юбиляра щас исполню я цыганочку!

Придёт на свадьбу Эрос в гости, 
Что ж, так надо!
Стриптиз для вас работа, для других – услада.
Исполним их каприз, аплодисменты их – для Вас награда.

А сейчас на свадьбе вашей,
Чудо -  трезвое лицо.
Нам сейчас оно исполнит 
Обручальное кольцо.
С уважением - Виола.

----------


## shoymama

А я читала -читала и так и не поняла: чем банка с хреном неприличнее, чем поцелуй молодоженов взасос, прям по пояс невесту иногда заглатывают, тьфу! Ну хрен и хрен. Вся фишка в игре слов. Кто как воспитан, тот так и поймет. Мне понравилось, утащила в свою норку. [img]http://s7.******info/6c3b319e81c11c0c6a3adf3326b8b01f.gif[/img] 
Не всегда и не везде, но применять можно. Например, на корпоративе пойдет влет.

----------


## ilarionova

*Гук Виола*, 

Спасибо, мне понравилось, что-то подобное я тоже делаю, но у тебя больше заданий.

----------


## Dju

> я говорю раз- ложим сою руку на голову соседа


*кладем* не ради поворчать, а ради повторения. Все же мы должны нести культуру. Запоминаем, методом повтора. Глагола "ложить" нет, есть *кладем...кладем...кладем...* :Smile3:

----------


## Dju

*Татьяна30*, я не уловила смысл выложенной вами информации по приметам. Скопировали - и нати? Ну хоть бы какой-то коментарий, мнение...ну хоть что-то от себя.

----------


## Саша Львов

Виктория Линник. Молодец. Я про поздравление президента. Только чуток по ритму надо бы доработать,когда будет время - займусь, а потом выложу.

----------


## Nat20

[QUOTE=Ksushechka;3940088]Прошу помощи и поддержки. Готовлюсь к серебряному юбилею свадьбы. Засела в мозгу занозой идея сделать арочный коридор свадебных дат и юбилеев "молодых". Понимаю, что на каждой арке должна быть написана свадебная дата "в тон свадьбе", а из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?
Можно попробовать заменить арки широкими цветными  лентами с названиями дат ( тогда и за ширину можно не бояться ), которые гости держат в руках и поднимают их , когда юбиляры подходят к ним  . Мы делали ленты с сербрянным дождиком . Но лент было мало и юбиляры как-то очень быстро их прошли , что мы не успели текст сказать :( . А в вашем случае они могут приостанавливаться перед опущенной лентой , слушать текст , а потом лента поднимается ....

----------


## о-л-я

> Понимаю, что на каждой арке должна быть написана свадебная дата "в тон свадьбе", а из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?


Попробуй сделать цветы их шаров для моделирования, смотрится объемно и красиво и можно любые сделать цветы по цветам, будет ничего.

----------


## Ksushechka

Ещё раз спасибо за идейки. Попытаюсь всё-таки смастерить арки, ведь потом и для  встречи молодых могут пригодиться. Или арки на свадьбе это уже прошлый век?

----------


## о-л-я

> Или арки на свадьбе это уже прошлый век?


 А по мне чем короче встреча, тем лучше, они же все с катания, из дома, выпить и поесть хотят. Может через такие красивые арки о чем ты мечтаешь  - вывести молодых на первый танец - пусть это будет здесь таким красивым действом! А?!

----------


## о-л-я

> Ирина, на мой взгляд удочки лучше сделать подлиннее, это смотрится лучше и интереснее ловить. У меня сразу участвует по двое игроков.Ставь призы (бутылки) на определённом расстоянии, где то 2 метра от игроков.


 Стесняюсь спросить - это все проходит во время банкета? Удочка - это зана велком - кто-то смотрит, кто-то учавствует, а во время банкета, где темпоритм???? Или я не поняла? И длинными их делать не надо, замотаетесь ждать победителя - 1 метр  достаточная длинна.

----------


## ЛиСС

> Понимаю, что на каждой арке должна быть написана свадебная дата "в тон свадьбе", а из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?


Наталья, мы делаем арки из половинок обруча, обтягиваем самоклейкой золотой и золотая лента (от цветов) свисает по всей дуге. Да, может неудобно перевозить - объёмно - но зато надёжно и эффектно!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне понравилось, утащила в свою норку.


Для мышки-норушки-Оли...             
 ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ от МАТРЁНЫ:
Чтобы долго не мудрить,
Я решила подарить
Корень ценного снадобья,
Для души и для здоровья.
Хрен-УПСА . хрен-панадол,
Хрен клади всегда на стол.
Чтоб работать до зари
Хреном голову натри.

Чтоб забыть проблемы наши
Хрен клади и в суп и в кашу!
Если мучает мандраж
Хрен на хлеб и булку мажь!
А чтоб не было проблем,
Все дела клади на хрен!

А если будут приставать—
Можно на хрен всех послать!!!

И на последок зажигательный танец! Матрёна танцует с Юбиляром.      





> Запоминаем, методом повтора. Глагола "ложить"


КЛАДЁМ на стул,ЛОЖИМ в кучу.

----------


## Beselcak

> Стесняюсь спросить - это все проходит во время банкета? Удочка - это зана велком - кто-то смотрит, кто-то учавствует, а во время банкета, где темпоритм???? Или я не поняла? И длинными их делать не надо, замотаетесь ждать победителя - 1 метр  достаточная длинна.



Да, делаю этот конкурс во время банкета, только начинается он не сразу с ловли бутылок этими удочками....описываю ещё раз. Могу добавить, что у меня этот конкурс всегда проходит на "Ура".

Ещё один конкурс на прадниках!Вызываю пять мужчин и делую конкурс рыбалка (Здесь не раз этот конкурс описывался, когда мужчины закатывают брюки)Конечно при этом я всё коментирую, когда брюки закатаны объявляю гостям, что это был конкурс на самые красивые мужские ноги....выбираем двух победителей (далее идёт вторая часть конкурса, где пришлось кое что доработать)Так как конкурс назывался рыбалка и вначале это было сказано, двое оставшихся претендентов будут боротся за супер призы. Выставляю в надувной деский бассей бутылочки со спиртным (можно коньяк,шампанское, водку, вино) даю в руки участника удочку, которую я предворительно подготовила, т.е на конце лески не крючок, а я прикрепила колёсико. Объясняю участникам, что удача каждого в их руках, и сейчас каждый может выиграть приз. Ваша задача ровно за минуту одеть данное колёсико на горлышко бутылки (если Вы это делаете приз Ваш, за какой приз Вы будете боротся выбирайте сами). Диджей включает музыку и следит за временем (даётся ровно минута) по истечении премени музыка становится тише. Обычно желающих выирать спиртное таким способом очень много.Приходится продлевать конкурс ещё для трёх пар, которые вызвались из госте!

----------


## Ofelia1961

Добрый вечер! Хочу  поделиться своей наработкой ,песней-инсценировкой  *" Неваляшки"* для  тесной ,веселой  компании.Роль неваляшек ,как вы понимаете,играют мужчины. :Yes4: 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21760610  :flower:

----------


## Пчелочка

http://cs5042.vkontakte.ru/u31425571...x_b24ba105.jpg 


Девочки ,вот так провожу "Рыбалку" много лет. И всегда проходит на " Ура!"Удачи.!

----------


## Пчелочка

А вот мои арки 

http://cs9672.vkontakte.ru/u31425571...x_a72d766c.jpg

----------


## Nat20

> А вот мои арки 
> 
> http://cs9672.vkontakte.ru/u31425571...x_a72d766c.jpg



ЗДОРОВО , очень очень красиво !!! :Yes4:

----------


## Татьяна30

Перед 1 танцевальным отделением прошу гостей сказать 20 прилагательных, записываю их по своему усмотрению( что бы смешнее было) и потом зачитываю коллективное поздравление от всех гостей молодоженам.Поздравление дарю молодым на память..



ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ………………………………
ОТ САМЫХ………………….ГОСТЕЙ!
СЕГОДНЯ (14 августа)
В ДЕНЬ…………………БРАКОСОЧЕТАНИЯ, 
ВЫ САМЫЕ…………………..ЛЮДИ НА ЗЕМЛЕ,
А МЫ САМЫЕ……………….ГОСТИ У ВАС! 
МЫ ХОТИМ ПОЖЕЛАТЬ, ЧТОБЫ В ВАШЕМ ДОМЕ ЦВЕЛИ…………………….УЛЫБКИ, СЛЫШАЛСЯ…………………….СМЕХ, 
РАЗДАВАЛИСЬ………………..ПОЦЕЛУИ. ДЛЯ………………………
СЧАСТЬЯ НУЖНО, ЧТОБЫ У МУЖА БЫЛА………………………
РАБОТА, А У ЖЕНЫ…………………НАСТРОЕНИЕ, ЧТОБЫ МУЖ ДЕЛАЛ ЖЕНЕ……………….ПОДАРКИ И ДАВАЛ………………….
УКАЗАНИЯ, А ЖЕНА ПРОЯВЛЯЛА О МУЖЕ……………ЗАБОТУ. ЖЕЛАЕМ, ЧТОБЫ У ВАС БЫЛИ
……………….ОТНОШЕНИЯ С ТЕСТЕМ, СВЁКРОМ И ………………………
ОТНОШЕНИЯ С ТЁЩЕЙ И СВЕКРОВЬЮ. 
ПУСТЬ ВАС, КОГДА ВЫ ПРИХОДИТЕ ДОМОЙ, ВСЕГДА ЖДУТ…………………….
НОВОСТИ, ………………..РАДОСТИ И НЕ ВСТРЕТЯТ………….
ОГОРЧЕНИЯ И ………………..НЕПРИЯТНОСТИ. БУДЬТЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ!

----------


## Славина

> Хочу тоже поделится одним моментом на свадьбе! После вручения подарков молодым, обращаюсь к гостям, что молодые тоже подготовили подарочек.Но получит этот подарок тот, кто угадает, что лежит в этом сундучке ( а лежит там хрен). Даю наводящие вопросы....это имеет прямое отношение к праздничному столу (гости думают, дают свои варианты), если не угадывают говорю что на столах это мы можем видеть в очень малых количествах.....это специя ( и вот тут то гости почти срузу попадут в цель) Поднимаю того человека(например гостя зовут Вася), кто угадал и торжественно вручаю баночку с хреном со словами:
> Дорогой Василий вот когда Вы сегодня вернётесь со свадебного банкета домой, Вы не сможете сказать, что здесь ни Хрена не было, а наоборот будете говорить, что было всего много и до Хрена, а если кто то будет возмущаться, то Вы просто ответьте "А какого Хрена, Вам ещё надо!" Апплодисменты и смех на все 100 % неоднократно проверено!


А мне тоже понравилась, эта затея с хреном и даже я её уже применила и прокатило  :Ok: , правда в своей знакомой компании. А разыграть можно при помощи игры "Цифра три",  недавно кто-то  выставлял переделанный на юбилей вариант, как раз то что нужно. Так что спасибо *Beselcak*.

----------


## Ksushechka

Привет всем. Спасибо за арки: за советы и демонстрацию. Наконец-то дочитала до конца эту страничку форума. Как  и многие пользователи отношусь к отряду самоучек. Все примудрости работы познавала через собственные победы и неудачи. Сначала, когда стала знакомиться с материалами форума,  опустились руки, оказывается я столько ещё не знаю, затем, выросли крылья: появились идеи, хочется привнести много нового и свежего в свою работу. Спасибо за это ВСЕМ! 

  Много раз обсуждалась *тема кража и  выкупа невесты.*
 Не писала раньше, т.к. не знала, может уже такие образы у кого-то есть, но не увидела, поэтому делюсь своим выкупом невесты на свадьбе. 

*Кастинг невест.*

Скажу причину вам ажиотажа.
У нас серьёзная случилася пропажа.
Похищена красавица невеста!
Необходимо жениху вернуть её на место.

Но вся проблема в том, что тут невест не счесть.
И для тебя, …., какая хочешь есть!
Со всех концов земли! И может среди них
Найдёшь свою, ты присмотрись, жених! 

Батюшки! Кого я вижу!
Невеста из самого Парижа!
Любого увлечёт в постель!
Красавица Эммануэль!

(Под песню Патрисии К. выходит француженка)

Ну как? Понравилась невеста?
Нет?  Ну тогда присядь на место.
Ведь пред тобой сейчас предстанет…, нет, не Таня Навка,
Красавица, спортсменка Хельга скандинавка!

Не нравится и Хельга? Что ж, выбор за тобой.
Тогда смотри, кто сейчас  предстанет пред тобой.
Она стройна как лань иль серна.
Разбила множество сердец, наверно.
Она стремительна, легка и страстна
Её любовь безумна и опасна.
Как волны бурного потока.
Встречайте Гюльчитай с востока!


Не удалось восточной диве покорить тебя?
Ну, что ж, другая есть невеста у меня.
Укротит она любого мачо.
Выросла практически в седле на ранчо.
Она не знает, что такое слёзы и истерики
Встречайте женщину – ковбоя Джессику с Америки!

Не нравится тебе американка?
Ну что же, подберём тебе славянку.
Ведь следующая претендентка в жёны 
Затормозит пятёрку коней запряженных!
Есть формы в теле у Галины
Приехала невеста с Украины!

Что ж тебе опят не так?
По любви ты хочешь брак?
Тогда той, что всех милей 
Крикни о любви своей.
(Кричит: «…., я тебя люблю!»)

Любви все возрасты покорны и все народы, а раз так
Кричи, «Люблю тебя, …» на  различных языках!

_Вообщем для выхода каждой претендентки на сердце жениха звучит соответствующая образу музыка, и конечно же, каждая старается как можно ярче подать свой образ._ 

Думаю не надо объяснять, что все женские роли играют мужчины. 

Критику принимаю.

----------


## Татьяна Жур

Здравствуйте!!! Спасибо за все идеи!!! Молодцы новички!!!Сама работаю ведущей 3 года.Но однажды на свадьбе услышала прекрасный тост, ещё не будучи ведущей.Теперь его с удовольствием использую.Хочу с вами поделиться.
Осенний парк. На деревьях листья пожелтели.Солнышко прибивается сквозь позолоченную листву.Вся дорожка парка устлана осенним ковром. Молодая влюблённая пара гуляет, наслаждаясь осенними красками.И вдруг она споткнулась, не увидев под листвой камень.Молодой человек с поддержал её и с нежностью и трепетом и сказал:" Осторожно,милая,камушек!".
Прошли годы.И та же погода, тот же парк. Та же пара, но уже прожившая вместе много лет идут по тому же парку...Вдруг женщина споткнулась.Её муж сказал, поддержав за локоть:" Ты что? Камня не видишь?" 
Прошло ещё много лет и та же пара, но уже совсем старенькие идут по парку.И листья ,вроде те же, и деревья те же.И тут женщина споткнулась.А её совсем не молодой спутник ,поддержав её с раздражением сказал:" Ты что, старая,совсем ослепла? Камень не видишь?" 
Давайте поднимем бокалы, чтобы наш (имя жениха) в любом возрасте с трепетом и любовью говорил (имя невесты) :"Осторожно, милая! Камушек!"
Приблизительно так.Можно украсить как-то по своему эту историю.Буду рада, если кому понравится и пригодится.

----------


## ilarionova

Девочки, предлагаю " проверочку" для свидетелей. Я это делаю , чтобы предоставить слово свидетелям.
" Давайте познакомимся со свидетелями.... представляются....
А знаете ли вы, длрогие свидетели, что с сегодняшнего дня на вас возлагается обязанность, которая гласит так - Родители берегут дочь до венца, муж бережёт жену до конца, а свидетели берегут эту пару без конца...........
И вот в честь этого события вы должны были на главный стол поставить бутылку старинного свадебного вина... (конечно никакой бутылки нет). Они начинают что-то предлагать, а я говорю...Я так и знала, что вы не знали об этом обычаи, потому и приготовила для вас эту бутылочку, но за ней надо сходить. Мол мои помошники на улице вооон под той берёзкой закопали и рядом положили лопату с большим белым бантом. Вы готовы бутылочку выкопать? Ну тогда свидетель бери за руку свидетельницу и под аплодисменты гостей мы вас провожаем. Включается "марш", аплодисменты.... Ну тут главное их вовремя остановить. 
Вот какие смелые свидетели , и в мороз , и в стужу. и в дождь... Никуда ходить не надо, столы ломятся от яств и бутылок. Ну и поздравление от свидетелей и т. п.

----------


## компас2305

Всем добрый вечер! Я новичок на вашем форуме.Вот осилила эту тему и поняла, что есть к чему стремиться. Большое спасибо всем форумчанам, надеюсь, что примите меня в свою компанию. Хочу поделиться материалом на свадьбу.  Сразу говорю, что не я придумала, откуда взяла его 15лет назад уже не знаю. Распределение обязанностей молодых:

Ты  будешь  шить,  носки  вязать,
А  я  журнальчики  читать.
……………………………………………..
Ты  будешь  в  кресле  отдыхать,
А  я  тебе  детей  рожать.
………………………………………………….
Заботы  делим  пополам –
Тебе  вся  кухня,  мне  диван.
……………………………………………………..
Ковры  ты  будешь  колотить,
Магнитофончик  –  я  крутить.
………………………………………………………..
Ты  будешь  щи  всегда  варить,
А  я  тебя  любить,  любить.
………………………………………………………..
Ремонт  квартиры  –  это  мне,
Тебе  прогулки  при  луне.
…………………………………………………………….
Белье  всегда  ты  будешь  гладить,
А  я  тебя  за  это гладить.
…………………………………………………………….
Я  буду  звездочки  с  неба  хватать,
А  ты  продукты  добывать.
…………………………………………………………….
Капусту  будешь   ты  солить,
А  я  чаек  с  лимоном  пить.
……………………………………………………………
Я  буду  белье  стирать,
А  ты  меня  за  это  целовать.
………………………………………………………….
Я  буду  под  луной  мечтать,
А  ты  грибы  заготовлять.
…………………………………………………………..
Ты  будешь  деньги  получать, 
А  я  наряды  покупать.

Обычно пишу записки и вкладываю в шарики. Молодые по очереди или лопают шарик зубочисткой (я держу связку с шариками в руках), или кидают дротики(шарики висят на стене, но не везде можно использовать дротики).

Если это чей-то материал - не ругайте, в данной теме ничего подобного не встретила, в остальные темы доступа нет.

Надежда.

----------


## компас2305

Еще хотела добавить на ваш суд  по теме :Украли туфлю невесты, а я делаю и когда саму невесту воруют...... Опять не мое, прочитала, по моему, в первых выпусках сборника ЧРГ.  
Украли невесту. Отдуваются жених со свидетелем. Жених берет свидетеля за ноги, тот встает на руки(получается фигура "тачка"), берет(свидетель) туфлю невесты в зубы и так проходит вокруг столов(под веселую музыку) и собирает деньги в туфлю. Пока они обходят всех гостей, сажаю невесту на стул в центр зала.  Жених подводит свидетеля к невесте и отдают туфлю ей, можно еще и прокомментировать, мол вот так за 2 минуты молодой муж вместе с другом смогут заработать денег, когда в семье вдруг случиться кризис ........

Всегда проходит весело, а иногда такие трюки начинают выделывать .......... Один раз у меня  жених с такой позы свидетеля к каждому гостю на стол поднимал, и те деньги складывали даже не наклоняясь. Ну это надо было видеть!!!!!! Сколько раз этот конкурс делала, но такого еще никогда не видела. У ребят целое шоу получилось. А как была невеста довольна!!!!!!!!!

Приму любые отзывы :  yes4:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Весело конечно, на фото тоже видела, но вот этот момент смутил



> берет(свидетель) туфлю невесты в зубы


ведь невеста целый день в них ходила....

----------


## optimistka17

> Весело конечно, на фото тоже видела, но вот этот момент смутил
> 
> ведь невеста целый день в них ходила....


и меня смущает...Негигиенично все же...

----------


## Zabanka

Старая, еще с пионерских лагерей - игра))
Иногда попадаются "сидячие" гости. Чтобы хоть как нибудь их активизировать, провожу игру-танец:
-Много подарков получили сегодня наши молодожены. А вот, гости дорогие, машинки стиральной им никто не подарил. А наша невеста привыкла только на машинке стирать. Надо научить молодую, как стирать. 
Прошу всех гостей выйти на танцпол.
- Раз нет машинки, будем учить нашу невесту стирать вручную. Что сначала делаем с бельем? Замочили и стираем. Многие из гостей еще не забыли стиральные доски. Итак, берем белье (сжимаем кулачки) и стираем, сначала с правой стороны, потом с левой. (Показываю движение "стираем")
-Затем белье полощем. (кулачки разжимаем, показываем руками, ладошками, как полощем) Слева-справа.
Потом белье выжимаем (показываем как белье выжимаем)Слева-справа.
-И вешаем белье на веревку.(показываем, как вешаем на веревку, можно прищепки нацепить).
-А теперь все эти движения и под музыку! 

Музыка Safri Duo - Played Alive

----------


## компас2305

[/QUOTE] Сообщение от Дергилева Лена Посмотреть сообщение
Весело конечно, на фото тоже видела, но вот этот момент смутил

ведь невеста целый день в них ходила....
и меня смущает...Негигиенично все же...[/quote]

Так-то оно конечно, не гигиенично, но зато хоть какое разнообразие ...... а то все время стриптиз жениха со свидетел или бутылки. А на это сразу соглашаются и пока никто не отказался, я ведь предлагаю несколько вариантов.

----------


## компас2305

Тост - притча. Услышала, когда были у друзей на отдыхе в Анапе, от приезжих из Красноярска. Записала, может кому и здесь пригодиться .....

  Я хочу в честь нашей юбилярши рассказать лаконичный высокогорный тост.

    Один человек решил подняться высоко в гору. Он начал подниматься, и чем выше поднимался, тем лучше себя чувствовал. Но с высоты небес увидел его горный орел, он позавидовал радости человека, напал на него со спины – человек упал в пропасть и разбился.

      Дорогая …………………………….! Я хочу пожелать вам, чтобы, как бы высоко в жизни вы ни поднимались, никогда не было рядом того, кто хотел бы сбросить вас в пропасть, а рядом всегда были близкие родственники и друзья, готовые в трудную минуту подставить свое плечо. С юбилеем вас! Счастья, удачи, верных друзей, и пусть дорога вашей жизни идет только вверх!


Дорогие друзья!

        Народная пословица гласит: «Малого да пьяного Бог бережет». Эта пословица особенно актуальна перед следующим тостом, который посвящен взаимоотношениям человека и Бога.
     Прошу вас наполнить бокалы и готовиться к употреблению налитого после произнесенного тоста. Итак, его величество тост!

      Один человек в минуту временного разочарования решил, что он никому не нужен, и стал искушать Бога:
- Господи! К другим людям Ты милостив, а ко мне Ты всегда был не справедлив, Ты всегда забывал обо мне!
 - Видишь на экране заснеженную дорогу – это дорога твоей жизни с самого рождения. На снегу 2 пары следов – твоя и Моя.
     Человек увидел, что с самого начала шаги идут рядом, но иногда в трудные минуты: болезней, неизбежных потерь и разочарований – была только одна пара. Человек горько заплакав, укоризненно всхлипнул:
- Это правда! Ты, Господи, бросал меня в самые тяжелые моменты моей жизни!
И ответил милосердный Бог:
 - Присмотрись внимательно, в трудные минуты Я просто нес тебя на руках.

          Я поднимаю этот бокал и хочу осушить его за то, чтобы Милостивый Творец в трудные минуты жизни носил всех нас, и особенно нашу замечательную именинницу на руках. И даровал нам побольше счастливых дней, в которые мы могли бы, как и на сегодняшнем торжественном юбилее, встречаться, общаться и душевно отдыхать! 


Дорогие друзья!
       Еще один тост.
         Русская пословица гласит: «Жизнь прожить – море переплыть». Часть жизни нашей юбилярши до этой круглой даты похожа на морской круиз до круглого райского островка, изобилующего радостью, мудростью, опытом и душевной теплотою. И в связи с этим я хочу рассказать тост, связанный с морем. Итак, тост:

          Однажды один фрегат плыл по морю. Но вдруг небо закрылось тучами, подул шквальный ветер, и начался сильнейший шторм. Фрегат накрыло огромной волной, он треснул и рассыпался. Все люди, находившиеся на корабле, утонули, кроме одного человека, который схватился за большую доску и удержался на плаву. Прошел час, шторм стих, а человек продолжал плавать, держась за доску. Но неожиданно из воды выныривает еще один человек, не с фрегата, и с надеждой хватается за другой конец доски. И вдруг первый начинает горько плакать.  Второй его спрашивает: «Что ты плачешь?». А первый, всхлипывая, отвечает: «Вах! Вах! Вах! Такой хороший человек, а угостить нечем!».
         Я хочу поднять этот бокал и выпить за нашу гостеприимную и щедрую юбиляршу, которая собрала нас всех за этим широким и богатым юбилейным столом! Гостеприимной ………………………… троекратное, 2 коротких, одно протяжное, гип-гип! Ура! Ура! Ура!

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Так-то оно конечно, не гигиенично, но зато хоть какое разнообразие ...... а то все время стриптиз жениха со свидетел или бутылки. А


Дружок в зубах держит не саму туфлю. Я сверху салфетку чистую на пятку. Да,для  особых компаний идет хорошо,хотя  доля  унижения для свидетеля присутствует. В багаже держу эпизод. Иногааааа применяю. 

Компас, с новосельем на форуме!!! :Tender: 
Не обижайтесь пожалуйста!Вы почитайте тему,все ваши материалы не единожды уже выкладывали. И все уже эти моменты ни один год известны.  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Веда

> Еще хотела добавить на ваш суд по теме :Украли туфлю невесты, а я делаю и когда саму невесту воруют...... Опять не мое, прочитала, по моему, в первых выпусках сборника ЧРГ.
> Украли невесту. Отдуваются жених со свидетелем. Жених берет свидетеля за ноги, тот встает на руки(получается фигура "тачка"), берет(свидетель) туфлю невесты в зубы и так проходит вокруг столов(под веселую музыку) и собирает деньги в туфлю. Пока они обходят всех гостей, сажаю невесту на стул в центр зала. Жених подводит свидетеля к невесте и отдают туфлю ей, можно еще и прокомментировать, мол вот так за 2 минуты молодой муж вместе с другом смогут заработать денег, когда в семье вдруг случиться кризис ........
> 
> Всегда проходит весело, а иногда такие трюки начинают выделывать .......... Один раз у меня жених с такой позы свидетеля к каждому гостю на стол поднимал, и те деньги складывали даже не наклоняясь. Ну это надо было видеть!!!!!! Сколько раз этот конкурс делала, но такого еще никогда не видела. У ребят целое шоу получилось. А как была невеста довольна!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Приму любые отзывы : yes4


Надежда! Я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. Но! Есть моменты, меня смутившие и я дерзну поделиться. 
Я уже об этом наболевшем здесь говорила.

Первое - предпочитаю невесту не воровать (а на свадебном банкете она уже как несколько часов ЖЕНОЙ пред людьми, законом и Богом, если состоялось венчание).
Второе - не провожу конкурсов, которые могут поставить в неловкое положение жениха и невесту или оскорбить их достоинство.
Третье - брать туфли в зубы негигиенично.

И потом, а почему обязательно нужно проводить стриптиз жениха или свидетеля? Почему не предложить что-то другое?!

Вот написала и думаю...  Есть одно но, в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят. Если у вас так принято, то будет достаточно сложно переубедить публику этого не делать.

И еще, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ: Надежда, ты - молодец! Что будучи новичком  не испугалась и поделилась с нами  своим опытом. И более того, попросила высказать свои мнения. Располагайся поудобнее в нашем гостеприимном доме, изучай и совершенствуйся! И, конечно, помогай совершенствоваться нам, потому как "вернейшая порука мастерства - не признавать свое же совершенство."

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Первое - предпочитаю невесту не воровать (а на свадебном банкете она уже как несколько часов ЖЕНОЙ пред людьми, законом и Богом, если состоялось венчание).


Веда, да женой,но она считается невестой до брачной ночи)))))))) официально))))
И в чем проблема воровства невесты. Все это игра,шутка. И конечно испытания жениха,свидетелей оправданы. А один в поле не воин - помогают гости. Это всего лишь - ход,манок к дальнейшим действиям. Зачем столько условностей на празднике?

----------


## орбит

> Тост - притча. Услышала, когда были у друзей на отдыхе в Анапе, от приезжих из Красноярска. Записала, может кому и здесь пригодиться .....


МНЕ очень понравились тобой выложенные  тосты-притчи, главное короткие , доступные для понимания и очень значимые! я утащила в папочку "ЮБИЛЕИ".

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> МНЕ очень понравились тобой выложенные  тосты-притчи, главное короткие , доступные для понимания и очень значимые! я утащила в папочку "ЮБИЛЕИ".


 Уважаемая Орбит! И я хотела бы прочитать этот материал! помогите мне пожалуйста!

уточняю сообщение от  компас 2305

А я ещё добавляю если стирают мужчины  .Открываем холодильник .достаём пиво.Отдохнули... И теперь с новіми силами еще одна партия  белья....

----------


## орбит

> Уважаемая Орбит! И я хотела бы прочитать этот материал! помогите мне пожалуйста!


Тост - притча. Услышала, когда были у друзей на отдыхе в Анапе, от приезжих из Красноярска. Записала, может кому и здесь пригодиться .....

Я хочу в честь нашей юбилярши рассказать лаконичный высокогорный тост.

Один человек решил подняться высоко в гору. Он начал подниматься, и чем выше поднимался, тем лучше себя чувствовал. Но с высоты небес увидел его горный орел, он позавидовал радости человека, напал на него со спины – человек упал в пропасть и разбился.

Дорогая …………………………….! Я хочу пожелать вам, чтобы, как бы высоко в жизни вы ни поднимались, никогда не было рядом того, кто хотел бы сбросить вас в пропасть, а рядом всегда были близкие родственники и друзья, готовые в трудную минуту подставить свое плечо. С юбилеем вас! Счастья, удачи, верных друзей, и пусть дорога вашей жизни идет только вверх!


Дорогие друзья!

Народная пословица гласит: «Малого да пьяного Бог бережет». Эта пословица особенно актуальна перед следующим тостом, который посвящен взаимоотношениям человека и Бога.
Прошу вас наполнить бокалы и готовиться к употреблению налитого после произнесенного тоста. Итак, его величество тост!

Один человек в минуту временного разочарования решил, что он никому не нужен, и стал искушать Бога:
- Господи! К другим людям Ты милостив, а ко мне Ты всегда был не справедлив, Ты всегда забывал обо мне!
- Видишь на экране заснеженную дорогу – это дорога твоей жизни с самого рождения. На снегу 2 пары следов – твоя и Моя.
Человек увидел, что с самого начала шаги идут рядом, но иногда в трудные минуты: болезней, неизбежных потерь и разочарований – была только одна пара. Человек горько заплакав, укоризненно всхлипнул:
- Это правда! Ты, Господи, бросал меня в самые тяжелые моменты моей жизни!
И ответил милосердный Бог:
- Присмотрись внимательно, в трудные минуты Я просто нес тебя на руках.

Я поднимаю этот бокал и хочу осушить его за то, чтобы Милостивый Творец в трудные минуты жизни носил всех нас, и особенно нашу замечательную именинницу на руках. И даровал нам побольше счастливых дней, в которые мы могли бы, как и на сегодняшнем торжественном юбилее, встречаться, общаться и душевно отдыхать!

----------


## Веда

> Веда, да женой,но она считается невестой до брачной ночи)))))))) официально))))
> И в чем проблема воровства невесты. Все это игра,шутка. И конечно испытания жениха,свидетелей оправданы. А один в поле не воин - помогают гости. Это всего лишь - ход,манок к дальнейшим действиям. Зачем столько условностей на празднике?


Ребята, давайте жить дружно! Я ни в коем случае не хочу своими словами вносить раздор в наш дружный коллектив и лезть в чужой монастырь со своим уставом. Я только высказываю свои мысли, основанные на опыте и изучении истории. Возможно, кому-то они созвучны.
НО!!!!!!! ЭТО МОЕ ЛИЧНОЕ МНЕНИЕ,И Я ПОВТОРЯЮ, ЧТО НЕ ПРЕТЕНДУЮ НА ИСТИНУ В ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ ИНСТАНЦИИ!
Поэтому прошу прощения, если кого-то мои слова обижают или задевают.

Марина, я согласна с тобой, что свадьба - это праздник. НО!  Свадьба - это не просто праздник, а ОБРЯД ПЕРЕХОДА! Поэтому и условностей и символизма много, а точнее ДОСТАТОЧНО, то есть столько, сколько нужно. Цель свадебного обряда  - СОЕДИНЕНИЕ через молодых двух родов.
И все действия гостей и ведущих направлены на убережение молодых от зла и на УПРОЧНЕНИЕ СОЗДАННОГО СОЮЗА. А в воровстве невесты я этого смысла (соединения и убережения) не вижу. 

Немного добавлю об именовании жениха и невесты:
В книге Русский свадебный ритуал Н. В. Зорина говорится следующее: Центральные фигуры свадьбы – жених и невеста получали право на эти определяющие их место в свадебной церемонии термины после сговора, рукобитья, запоя. В это же время их обычно называли «сговоренками», а в день свадьбы – «князем» и «княгиней» с добавлением эпитетов «нареченный» и «нареченная», «новобрачный»  и «новобрачная», «молодой» и «молодая». До венчания, во время приездов дружек в дом родителей невесты, ее именовали «княгиней нареченной», ее отца «сватушка княгини нареченной», а жениха «князем нареченным». После венчания жениха называли «князем новобрачным», невесту «княгиней новобрачной», а после «постельного обряда» - «князем молодым» и «княгиней молодой» соответственно.»

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Ребята, давайте жить дружно! Я ни в коем случае не хочу своими словами вносить раздор в наш дружный коллектив и лезть в чужой монастырь со своим уставом.


Веда,а разве мы спорим или ссоримся? :Grin:  :No2: 



> И все действия гостей и ведущих направлены на убережение молодых от зла и на УПРОЧНЕНИЕ СОЗДАННОГО СОЮЗА. А в воровстве невесты я этого смысла (соединения и убережения) не вижу.


Разделяю твое мнение. Мне интересно вместе с твоими постами размышлять и для себя делать выводы. Конечно свадьба  не просто гулянка,а  действо с глубоким смыслом. И стараюсь сама вложить смысл,но не всегда он оправдан. Иногда излишний акцент может вызвать обратный эффект. Как в той поговорке:" Чего больше всего боишься,то и случится" ( ну может чуть  в другой транскрипции). Как только я чему то уделяю большее внимание "это правильно, именно так по традиции надо итп",то обязательно мне показывают обратное. Ну а каждый ведущий - как режиссер действа поступает по собственному убеждению. :flower:  

У меня другой вопрос. Как поступать в случаях,если пара изначально "чужая". Да, поженились,но скандалят на празднике или равнодушны ко всему, жених все время с друзьями в курилке, невеста на своей волне,гости равнодушные, неприятие ситуации родителями. Ведь мы сталкиваемся с такими случаями. Как быть в  этой ситуации?  Ваше мнение?

----------


## компас2305

Спасибо всем за поддержку. У вас действительно есть чему поучиться!!!!! Надеюсь, что буду "расти" и в нашем небольшом городке смогу еще кому-нибудь подарить праздник. А насчет туфельки и стриптиза: ну, во первых стриптиз приходится делать, если гостей уже ни как не переубедить, а как говориться : "Клиент всегда прав". И про туфельку, я же не говорю что это всегда делается в зависимости от компании, а то и сами просят (вот мы видели, а нам можно так же....).
Рада, что хоть что-то  вам приглянулось.

Вот на ваш суд поздравление для молодых (не мое)

                              *  *  *  
Дорогие …………….
Вам  дарит судьба  величайшее  счастье:
Совместную  жизнь  по  любви  и  согласью.
Чем  дальше,  тем больше  друг  друга  любите,
Семейное  счастье  ревниво  храните.
Но  все  же  не  скрою,  бывают  в  любви,
Бессонные  ночи,  тревожные  дни,
Но  коли  вы  оба,  любовью  полны,
Такие  минуты  не  будут  страшны.
Чтоб  не  было  в  нежности  скупости  места,
Большого  вам  счастья,  жених  и  невеста!

На юбилее: оформляю за ранее текст и предлагаю мужу именинницы прочитать, очень трогательно получается.
  Жене от мужа.
Дорогая и любимая жена
Ты такая для меня всего одна.
На всём свете для меня подобной нет.
Ты мне светишь, словно солнце, много лет.
Дорогою я не зря тебя зову,
Я с тобою, как за пазухой живу.
Я ухожен, и накормлен, и одет.
Всё ты можешь –
Я не знаю нужд и бед!
Всё имею, и что главное – любовь.
С юбилеем!
Поздравляю вновь и вновь!
Дорогая и любимая моя,
Точно знаю: пропаду я без тебя!

----------


## Олеся Демахина

> Как быть в этой ситуации? Ваше мнение?


Как быть? Я думаю - держать свое лицо и хвост пистолетом и проводить свою программу так, как обычно. Если родственники не в ладу друг с другом, мы - чужие им люди никак их не примирим (ну если только на время свадьбы). Да, тяжело вести программу, когда чувствуется постоянное напряжение среди родных или не дай Бог молодоженов. Была у меня один раз такая свадебка. Невеста после встречи молодых 30 минут за стол не садилась, то в туалете с подружкой закроется, то перчатка у нее порвалась и ей ее надо зашить. На перекурах невеста со своими подружками в одном кружке, жених с друзьями - в другом. Замучилась их бегать и собирать к столу. На бумажной ромашке она у меня так гадала, что клочки летели в разные стороны. А последний танец привел меня просто в ужас. Танец в темноте при свечах, я побежала за хлопушкой, возвращаюсь - а молодых внутри круга гостей уже нет... Вообщем семейная жизнь у этой пары началась с развода.

----------


## Ksushechka

Завтра на свадьбе хочу связать конкурсную программу с любовью, соединившую молодых и с предстоящим праздником св.Валентина. Места в помещении мало, народа - много. Написала игру по типу "Акробат"  - "ВАЛЕНТИН" . может кому пригодится.
                     ВАЛЕНТИН.
И в имени Святого Валентина, 
В болоте и в пруду есть … (ТИНА)

Он в картах бьёт десятку, даму – нет.
Ведь потому что он - …. (ВАЛЕТ)

На веки мы наносим их без лени.
И в полдень исчезают тоже…. (ТЕНИ)

В Сибири есть могучая река
И имя девушки она же означает.
А в сказках есть красавица одна – 
Её Прекрасною частенько величают…. (ЛЕНА)

Он нужен нам, чтоб утеплить одежду,
И состоит, практически из хлопка.
Он в северян всегда вселял надежду,
Что не замёрзнут, если вдруг остынет топка…. (ВАТИН)

Поэты в ней увидели дорогу.
В кассете тоже мы её мотаем.
Ещё своим дочуркам в косы
Частенько мы её вплетаем…. (ЛЕНТА)

Учиться завещал он людям, 
И сам трудился он без лени.
Каким он был, мы долго помнить будем,
Вождь революции, великий…. (ЛЕНИН)

----------


## Zabanka

> У меня другой вопрос. Как поступать в случаях,если пара изначально "чужая". Да, поженились,но скандалят на празднике или равнодушны ко всему, жених все время с друзьями в курилке, невеста на своей волне,гости равнодушные, неприятие ситуации родителями. Ведь мы сталкиваемся с такими случаями. Как быть в  этой ситуации?  Ваше мнение?


Было и такое)))) И такую свадьбу отработала. Трудно, но терпимо. Самая плохая у меня свадьба была - ТРЕЗВАЯ! Вот тут точно пришлось попотеть)))) Местами и на "ушах постоять":)

----------


## Nat20

> Марина, я согласна с тобой, что свадьба - это праздник. НО!  Свадьба - это не просто праздник, а ОБРЯД ПЕРЕХОДА! Поэтому и условностей и символизма много, а точнее ДОСТАТОЧНО, то есть столько, сколько нужно. Цель свадебного обряда  - СОЕДИНЕНИЕ через молодых двух родов.
> И все действия гостей и ведущих направлены на убережение молодых от зла и на УПРОЧНЕНИЕ СОЗДАННОГО СОЮЗА. А в воровстве невесты я этого смысла (соединения и убережения) не вижу. 
> 
> »


Я где-то вычитала , что на свадьбе невесту воруют друзья жениха , таким образом они как бы мстят подружкам невесты , которые перед ЗАГСом заставляют жениха и друзей   " выплясывать " на выкупе . 
Хотят ли ведущие или не хотят , но гости готовы к похищению , и невестам порой это нравится . И поэтому мы заранее разговариваем с женихом , что бы он к этому относился проще и с юмором ( что бы не было скандалов и драк ) , а из похищения делаем яркое шоу , переодеваем всех всех гостей , делим на команды , они поют и танцуют , а потом обязательно общую фотографию в костюмах . Все довольны , праздник продолжается  :Grin:

----------


## Nat20

> *Кастинг невест.*
> 
> Скажу причину вам ажиотажа.
> У нас серьёзная случилася пропажа.
> Похищена красавица невеста!
> Необходимо жениху вернуть её на место.
> 
> Но вся проблема в том, что тут невест не счесть.
> И для тебя, …., какая хочешь есть!
> ...


СПАСИБО !!! МНе очень понравилось !!!!!!

----------


## Долька лимона

> а из похищения делаем яркое шоу , переодеваем всех всех гостей , делим на команды , они поют и танцуют , а потом обязательно общую фотографию в костюмах . Все довольны , праздник продолжается


А как же невеста? Неужели она все это яркое шоу увидит только на свадебном диске?  :Derisive:

----------


## Долька лимона

Попробую вставить ссылку о похищении невесты. Если получится, почитайте, кому интересно...От некоторых моментов, даже мурашки по коже... :Blink:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...81%D1%82%D1%8B

----------


## Света Д.

> но гости готовы к похищению , и невестам порой это нравится


Ага, как вчера у меня на свадьбе. Украдите меня и спрячьте, чтоб я покурила... :Grin:

----------


## ilarionova

> Написала игру по типу "Акробат"  - "ВАЛЕНТИН" . может кому пригодится.
>                      ВАЛЕНТИН.


Пригодится на вечере " день влюблённых" , спасибо

----------


## Zabanka

"Похищение невесты" на свадьбе-это всего лишь обряд, который пришел с востока.(хотя он, разумеется, не имеет ничего общего  с древними традициями южных народов). Многие молодые пары сами "заказывают" его. Хуже всего, когда это происходит по-настоящему, в Дагестане например или Казахстане. Так что и нервного жениха можно успокоить, если он против. Самое главное, весь этот процесс взять в свои руки. Сразу же сказать "похитителям", что нужно и нельзя делать. Обговорить условия выкупа. Одеть в костюмы (я в основном цыганские использую). Банально, но в основном требуют стриптиз от свидетелей.  Использую резиночки. Об этом уже писалось.

----------


## Порубовы

> не имеет ничего общего с древними традициями южных народов


не похищение, НО выкуп невесты на свадьбе имеет и словянские корни.
крепостные выкупали свою невесту, которую среди свадьбы могли приехать и забрать приказчики барина - для права первой брачной ночи. 
жених мог откупиться - вот вам и славянские корни.

----------


## sa-sha76

я смотрю последнее время  разговор  всё про свадьбы можно и мне поучаствовать..я хочу рассказать ,как иногда  встречаю гостей перед кафе..чтобы немного  гостей заинтриговать, после того как молодые испробуют хлеб соль  и жених занесёт невесту в зал на руках,  через порог  двери в кафе закрываются,  на них вывеска   извините спецобслуживание..мальчишник   и  со мной рядом стоит св-ль и   св-ца у неё в руках двух цветов карточки типа билетики у свидетеля поднос  с рюмочками налитыми.(.в отличии наверно от города у нас вход в кафе для гостей платный и цена указывается молодыми в приглашении..поэтому и взносы собирает свидетельница )
мы мальчишник намечали да как видно опоздали 
сообщить нашим гостям что это праздник не для дам..
ну-ка дамы не тушуйтесь в дружный круг организуйтесь  
и ответьте мне сейчас остаётесь на банкете ?...........отвечают да
остаётесь на банкете заплатите за билеты,  
но  уточнение нашим семейным  парам 
муж на руках  жену несёшь  и бесплатно сам пройдёшь....проходят семейные пары 
 ..выходит  св-ль с подносом  с рюмками
что ж мужчины угощайтесь  ..(они разбирают рюмки) 
 за мальчишник выпивайте  (выпили )
а угощение не бесплатное  платите юноши богатые 
 для молодых  взимаем сборы закончим эти разговоры.
от молодых вам всем привет и приглашение на банкет..
(карточки разбирают как билетики заранее объявляю что пары берут  одинаковый цвет с той целью,  что рассаживаются гости по цвету карточек один стол  один цвет  другой стол  другой цвет, потому что  обычно очень долго рассаживаются постоянно спрашивая куда и кому можно сесть  и торжественное начало  откладывается

----------


## sa-sha76

форумчане  добрый вечер !а теперь вот буду просить совета..вопрос такой..  как знакомите гостей , можно я расскажу как уже пробовала знакомить ,а потом буду рада  подсказкам    .
.1представление гостей в виде цветов и деревьев( каждому  гостю на входе выдаётся бейджик с названием)  поселившихся в волшебном юбилейном лесу (эта тема я думаю всем хорошо знакома пояснять  особо не нужно я зачитываю  стишки  а про кого они  каштан или тюльпан  те встают и представляются по именам   )
2  по знаку зодиака  (те же стишки и то же представление по именам)
3  объявляю  ,что сегодня  необычный вечер и хочется чтоб мужчины как раньше на балах  сами представили нам свою даму  употребив  перед её именем как минимум 1 прилагательное , ответив на вопрос  какая твоя спутница ? и как её зовут? всех кто без пары представляют  хозяева торжества  муж-представляет  женщин а мужчины без пары  сами представляются  выглядит нормально  например  я -Сергей  ,а со мной моя любимая жена Оленька !  не думайте это знакомство быстро проходит.
 4 по профессиям   поднимают рюмки  названные   профессии) ( очень мне нравится  ( это взяла из последних номеров чем развлечь гостей ) 
5   просто передаю  микрофон  и спрашиваю у каждого гостя  как зовут и сколько лет  знакомы с виновниками торжества ( но это знакомство  затянутое)
по моему ещё что то было, но на данный момент не вспомнила  ...подскажите как ещё можно познакомить гостей?

----------


## Ksushechka

> А как же невеста? Неужели она все это яркое шоу увидит только на свадебном диске?


Иногда да, но редко, обычно они имеют возможность подглядывать, тем более похищение планированное, нужно успеть ещё мужчин переодеть. Поэтому невесту похищают, когда всё готово к "шоу".

----------


## Веда

> Веда,а разве мы спорим или ссоримся?


Марина, прости, пожалуйста, я не правильно выразила свою мысль. Имела то я в виду, что никого не хочу обижать или упрекать в том, что проводят свадьбы не так, как нужно! И что я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. Я только хотела донести то, что меня саму ОЧЕНЬ волнует.  А волнует меня всегда СМЫСЛ того или иного праздничного момента. Я как ведущая должна понимать в какое пространство ввожу гостей и с какой целью я это делаю. 
То есть не только:  ЧТО? (допустим воровство невесты) и КАК? (выкупают собранными деньгами, испытаниями и так далее), но и ЗАЧЕМ? И вот тут у меня лично большие сомнения. Если проверить чувства молодых - их чувства жизнь проверит лучше нас. Если для того, чтобы показать родне невесты, что жених МОЛОДЕЦ, то зачем тогда был выкуп? Если для того, чтобы развлечь публику, то зачем тогда остальная программа. Если потому что ВСЕ ТАК ДЕЛАЮТ, то это точно не ко мне. Я, к счастью или сожалению, не такая как все. Как впрочем и все мы, кто на этом волшебном дружелюбном форуме пробует найти ответы на волнующие вопросы и поделиться опытом. И Я ВСЕМ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНА! 
Я полагаю, что воровство невесты - оставлено нам в наследство от советского периода, и так сильно ассоциируется со свадебным торжеством, что без него уже и свадьба не свадьба. Я сама лично в первые 15 минут за столом и в первый час до торжества предупреждаю гостей о том, что те, кто хотел украсть невесту, ОПОЗДАЛИ, так как  уже 3-4-5 часов, как она уже объявлена женой пред людьми и законом. Рассказываю о том, что воровали (умыкали) невест с целью сделать своей женой, интересуюсь, есть ли среди гостей те, кто не передумал?  
Была одна свадьба, где гости с Кубани хотели украсть, потому что так принято, и нужен официальный повод пошутить над свидетелями. На что я предложила просто устроить им испытания. А уж если так необходим повод, то согласилась на воровство туфельки молодой жены, чтобы не разлучать молодых. Так как свидетели - телохранители: не уследили, вот им и отдуваться. И все прошло замечательно.





> Разделяю твое мнение. Мне интересно вместе с твоими постами размышлять и для себя делать выводы.


Благодарю тебя Марина и всех остальных за размышления через которые мы все растем.




> Как поступать в случаях,если пара изначально "чужая". Да, поженились,но скандалят на празднике или равнодушны ко всему, жених все время с друзьями в курилке, невеста на своей волне,гости равнодушные, неприятие ситуации родителями. Ведь мы сталкиваемся с такими случаями. Как быть в этой ситуации? Ваше мнение?


Ведущие, как и мамы, разные нужны и разные важны! И я далеко не  все свадьбы соглашаюсь проводить, потому что важно созвучие ведущего и молодых.
И то, что они МОИ или ЧУЖИЕ я стараюсь понять на первой встрече по задаваемым вопросам, по блеску глаз, по теплоте чувств, по предложениям и просьбам. И если что-то цепляет или меня или их, то сама в первую очередь отказываюсь, потому что не смогу подарить им такой праздник, о котором они мечтали. Да  и предварительно говорю, что наша встреча их ни к чему не обязывает, потому что важно быть созвучными, и если что-то во мне не устраивает, то следует искать другого ведущего. И если есть острые моменты, стараюсь их начать сглаживать еще до свадебного банкета в процессе подготовки.

А вот как быть, когда это случается, когда ты уже ведешь свадьбу? 
Марина, ты меня заставила задуматься. И я благодарю тебя за это.  Честно, не знаю, что тебе ответить. 
Отвечу пока только следующее: в любом случае, работать НА ПОЗИТИВЕ! Дарить радость и быть уверенной в том, что ты делаешь, потому что люди верят  тем, кто верит в себя, тянуться и идут за теми, кто позитивно настроен. И я уверена, что ты все это умеешь делать, твой горящий взгляд сам говорит за себя. :Yes4:

----------


## olgaring

> . как знакомите гостей , можно я расскажу как уже пробовала знакомить ,


не совсем понятно .. на юбилее или свадьбе .... если на юбилее ... то зачем гостей знакомить? а тем более заставлять их представляться?

----------


## Порубовы

*sa-sha76*, честно говоря, гостей вообще не знакомим   
предоставление тоста - объявление гостя... как то так.

а можно про приглашение на банкет спросить: вы подаёте свадьбу как мальчишник, а женщины допускаются туда только за деньги. при этом как то это потом обыгрывается? или просто забывается? просто в самом начале праздника идёт настрой - что мол сегодня не свадьба

----------


## sa-sha76

> а можно про приглашение на банкет спросить: вы подаёте свадьбу как мальчишник, а женщины допускаются туда только за деньги. при этом как то это потом обыгрывается? или просто забывается? просто в самом начале праздника идёт настрой - что мол сегодня не свадьба


нет свадьба она и идёт как свадьба  но просто в начале после первого тоста  говорю гостям  у нас необычная свадьба  (заранее узнайте  был ли мальчишник  если был -то тогда )у нас даже 2 мальчишника было  а если не было то тогда  говорю что только прошёл мальчишник  ..давайте аплодисментами  похвалим наших мужчин . а всередине свад  на мальчишник сюрприз не получился но в течении свадьбы он  вам будет  подарен так что гуляем !.ноо в таком  случае  не забудьте про девочек  в середине свадьбы вставьте любой конкурс с пометкой девишник (типа стриптиз)но а для мальчишника  сюрприз в середине вечера (когда появляются девушки в восточных костюмах  и танцуют а можно и кан-кан )обязателен

----------


## Lizaele

> А волнует меня всегда СМЫСЛ того или иного праздничного момента
> Была одна свадьба, где гости с Кубани хотели украсть, потому что так принято, и *нужен официальный повод пошутить над свидетелями*. На что я предложила просто устроить им испытания. А уж если так необходим повод, то согласилась на *воровство туфельки молодой жены*, чтобы не разлучать молодых. Так как свидетели - телохранители: не уследили, вот им и отдуваться.


1.Хотелось бы узнать какой СМЫСЛ ты вложила в воровство туфли?
2.Какую функцию на твоей свадьбе несут свидетели? Как ты обосновала, что "над свидетелями нужно шутить"? Ведь если глубоко копать... :Grin:

----------


## sa-sha76

> не совсем понятно .. на юбилее или свадьбе .... если на юбилее ... то зачем гостей знакомить? а тем более заставлять их представляться?


 конечно речь про юбилей в основном , но по профессиям делала и на свадьбе( было интересно, сосчитать молодым сколько врачей,милиционеров  у них на свадьбе)
у меня часто бывает мандраж(даже скорее какое то волнение ) в первые 10 минут   в начале  работы вроде бы и готова и все гости улыбаются, но вот нет как то искорки между нами  и тогда я и применяю это знакомство ,а для того чтобы не затянуть своё это знакомство  микрофон держу в руках сама и задаю вопросы немножко в быстром темпе как бы разогревая публику ..иногда вставляю  какие то ассоциации на эту тему пока перехожу от стола к столу  .даю гарантию человек 50 это максимум 8-10 минут   работы. не знаю ,мне нравиться так начинать .  ещё на сввадьбе люблю так начинать..первый тост прошёл  а потом наверно все знают поцелуйную эстафету  немного её переиначив я сделала  обручальную эстафету  когда гости передают друг другу на скорость   сушку посредством  указательного пальца не помогая второй рукой ..перед эстафетой гоаворю,что молодые одели друг другу кольца..красиво одевали ?а вы сможете красиво одеть вот эти колечки на пальчик соседу  ....соревнуются 2 стола

----------


## sa-sha76

> Хотелось бы узнать какой СМЫСЛ ты вложила в воровство туфли


можно добавить ?у меня была невеста на свадьбе ,так вот у неё истерика случилась по поводу украденной туфли..(девочка так основательно готовилась к свадьбе что все приметы  прочитала..)оказывается если насыпать соли в туфельку то пара долго жить вместе не будет,  поэтому я заранее спрашиваю теперь у невесты  согласна ли она на то, чтобы туфельку украли (если не  согласна  тогда говорю ей  смотри в оба, лучше переодеть свои свадебные туфельки и одень  попроще что -то ) .вот!может это лишнее.а может вы и возьмёте это на заметку ,чтобы не попасть в такую же ситуацию как я !

----------


## olgaring

Саша . получается, что 10 минут драгоценного времени ты тратишь на то, чтобы гости представились тебе?  Я понимаю, когда на юбилей, например , приглашены люди , совершенно незнакомые друг другу ( на моём опыте это бывает ооочень редко) можно устроить типа переклички с элементами движений по городам... откуда приехали или по степени родства... Но по профессиям ???? Это ведь не корпоратив ... сотрудников считать...

----------


## sa-sha76

> саша . получается, что 10 минут драгоценного времени ты тратишь на то, чтобы гости представились тебе? Я понимаю, когда на юбилей, например , приглашены люди , совершенно незнакомые друг другу


согласна что трачу драгоценное время но не в ущерб другому  .обычно при первой встрече с заказчиком  я спрашиваю  есть  ли приглашённые с работы и гости-друзья из других городов(чаще всего неудобно себя чувствуют вначале праздника именно они  )а так все знакомятся и начинают общаться на равных ..я бы хотела узнать что вы тогда делаете в первые 10-15 минут начала работы , в общих чертах -, ведь у каждого ведущего  свой опыт  -поделитесь пожалуйста...надеюсь на продолжение этого разговора 



> Это ведь не корпоратив ... сотрудников считать...


а  мы и не считали , просто все кого называли вставали и поднимали  рюмку за знакомство .может я не понятно объясняла  могу  выложить этот тост за знакомство по профессиям !

----------


## Курица

> Саша . получается, что 10 минут драгоценного времени ты тратишь на то, чтобы гости представились тебе?





> Но по профессиям ???? Это ведь не корпоратив ... сотрудников считать...


Оль, а если это Сашин "стиль", её "фишка", тем более что она пишет, объясняя:



> у меня часто _бывает мандраж(даже скорее какое то волнение ) в первые 10 минут_   в начале  работы вроде бы и готова и все гости улыбаются, но вот нет как то искорки между нами  и тогда я и применяю это знакомство





> не знаю ,_мне нравиться так начинать_


Её так легче, комфортнее. Она этим как бы "раздувает из искры " костёр всего праздника...
Сколько людей-столько подходов. 
Естественно, это не значит :Grin: , что все должны обязательно на празднике посчитать, 




> сколько врачей,милиционеров  у них на свадьбе

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Кастинг невест.


  Добрый день всем! Наташа , мне понравилось! Программу нужно менять и есть клиенты , которые очень любят стихи .... Я провожу показ мод.И модели проходят по залу как по подиуму.... Абсолютно не сложно "моделям" их задача в образе пройти по подиуму ...А комментирую соотв костюмам и конечно музыка... Уважаемые коллеги и Аксакалы форума! А ещё только изучаю стиль общения,но я испытываю неловкость (только беру информацию) Пишу может и понадобится......

----------


## Курица

> Я провожу показ мод.И модели проходят по залу как по подиуму....





> Уважаемые коллеги и Аксакалы форума! А ещё только изучаю стиль общения,но я испытываю неловкость (только беру информацию) Пишу может и понадобится......


Естественно, кому-то и понадобится, а кто-то. прочитав, ощутит толчок в области 5 точки ("волшебный пендель " называется), и изобретёт нечто подобное! :Yes4: 
поэтому, Люда,не спрашивай, а  сказавши "А", говори "Б", т.е. *выставляй тут.*
*Тут* самое место-*в этой темке*!

----------


## Веда

> 1.Хотелось бы узнать какой СМЫСЛ ты вложила в воровство туфли?
> 2.Какую функцию на твоей свадьбе несут свидетели? Как ты обосновала, что "над свидетелями нужно шутить"? Ведь если глубоко копать...


Светлана, если быть честной, то в случае о котором идет речь, я из двух зол предпочла выбрать меньшее. То есть, во-первых между воровством невесты и воровством туфельки выбрала второе, дабы не разлучать жениха с невестой и не так ярко настоять на своем, то есть не войти в чужой  монастырь со своим уставом, хотя и очень хотелось. Так как в той местности, откуда были гости на свадьбе принято воровать невесту, и гости приехали с четким планом того, кто и как именно проведут обряд воровства, но мои доводы были ими услышаны. На мой вопрос в чем смысл обряда, как раз и ответили, что нужен он для того, чтобы был повод пошутить над свидетелями, чтобы их сдружить через совместные испытания. Сразу скажу, что то, что было предложено в качестве испытаний, я ДЛЯ СЕБЯ ОТМЕЛА СРАЗУ, именно по причине того, что не провожу конкурсов, которые могут поставить участников в неловкое положение. Гостям тактично намекнула, что нам предложенное не подходит по стилю и сразу предложила на выбор другие. Вот и не знаю, то ли я сильна в убеждении, то ли гости попались понятливые, креативные  и гибкие в мышлении, но они согласились. Сожалений о том, что воровство невесты не состоялось, никто не высказывал. С удовольствием общаюсь с той парой и их родителями до сих пор.
Гостям же объяснила приблизительно так:  "Дорогие гости, у вас принято воровать невесту, но мы в Санкт-Петербурге и мы сегодня сыграем свадьбу иначе. Уважая ваши традиции и выполняя вашу просьбу устроить испытания для свидетелей, но дабы не разлучать жениха с невестой в столь знаменательный для них день,  сообщаю всем вам,  что  ...  у невесты украли туфельку."

Отвечая на твой второй вопрос, скажу что свидетели на свадьбах, которые я провожу - самые близкие молодым люди, которым доверено стать свидетелями рождения новой семьи. И они несут ответственность за молодых в этот день, являются  их телохранителями, а именно: играют роль второго плана с первоклассным шиком, следят за тем, чтобы наряды свадебные всегда были в порядке, то есть помогают исправить все недочеты, возникающие во время свадебного торжества, следят, чтобы настроение молодых было соответствующим, помогают мне в проведении свадебного торжества, а далее их роль может включать еще многое, если свадьба не классическая, а тематическая, а также, конечно,  следят, чтобы невесту не украли). Бывают еще и такие подружки невесты и друзья жениха, что помогают готовить и приданое, и реквизит к свадьбе. Конечно, все это я обсуждаю с ними до свадьбы, во время подготовки.
А вот за предложение глубоко покопать в этом вопросе БЛАГОДАРЮ!  :flower: 
Интересно стало. :Yes4:

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## olgaring

> Сколько людей-столько подходов.


Таня, я никоим образом не хотела обидеть Сашу, она мне симпатична. Просто искренне удивилась такому подходу... 

Саша... не принимай мои слова близко к сердцу, Таня права, у каждого свой стиль , вИдение того или иного момента... если тебе так удобно , комфортно и гостям нравится ... значит имеет право на существование



> я бы хотела узнать что вы тогда делаете в первые 10-15 минут начала работы


мне намного легче , я приезжаю за 1, 5 часа до праздника ... подсоединяю аппаратуру , занимаюсь реквизитом , костюмами ... организационными вопросами ... снимаю зал и прибывших гостей на камеру , иногда беру интервью... именно здесь начинается моё знакомство с ними . Маленький пример : последний юбилей, гости ещё до начала праздника заполняли настенный плакат -календарь " Планы на 2011 год" (Яркий , красивый )... каждый писал своё имя напротив своего дня рождения... маленький ажиотаж , интрига , знакомство , удивление ( " А ты тоже мартовский, а я не знал!") ну и т.д... После чего дружно готовимся к встрече юбиляра ( всегда настаиваю, чтобы юбиляр появлялся на празднике позже своих гостей)... объясняю , ввожу в тему юбилея, шутки , весёлые замечания, улыбка и гости твои с "потрохами" :Smile3: ... и вот он , момент... юбиляр в зале ... как же мы его ждали!!!
Встреча, подарки , букеты , поздравления в микрофон и на ушко , кому как удобно ... 10-15 минут и все за столом . Мы начинаем ... Как настроение? Отличное! Покажите юбиляру свои открытые искренние улыбки... Проводите его(её) за праздничный стол, громкими аплодисментами ( очень важно подобрать удачную музыку)... Мужчины командуют за столом, на вас вся надежда, поинтересуйтесь у своих красавиц соседок , что они предпочитают пить на сегодняшнем празднике... позаботьтесь о том , чтобы их фужер, рюмочка была полной... а дальше первый тос ... Ёмкий, краткий, со смыслом , в тему ... а потом всё по нарастающей... шведский стол... Вот тут иногда , если много приезжих гостей, и мало места в зале около шведского стола , могу прикольно представит гостей по месту жительства и... пригласить к столу , после юбиляра, тех , кто дольше всех добирался до места празднования... естественно , большинство тех кто из нашего города никогда не против , их эта ситуация даже забавляет ... Есть , конечно, и другие моменты с личностью каждого связанные , но они у меня точно не в первые 10-15 минут на празднике происходят...

----------


## sa-sha76

> иногда беру интервью... именно здесь начинается моё знакомство с ними . Маленький пример : последний юбилей, гости ещё до начала праздника заполняли настенный плакат -календарь " Планы на 2011 год" (Яркий , красивый )... каждый писал своё имя напротив своего дня рождения... маленький ажиотаж , интрига , знакомство , удивление ( " А ты тоже мартовский, а я не знал!") ну и т.д.


Оленька хотела всё процитировать да и так всё понятно .что ты- кладезь для  ведущих, у которых  маловато опыта , девочки -новички такие же ,как я ,обратите внимание  на  пост  Оли и Веды  вот так я бы и хотела научится излагать свои мысли на бумаге
..Я тоже иногда так же делаю в начале ,  бывает ,когда гости долго собираются  я выдаю минианкеты по одной на семью  и прошу заполнить её  там  вопросики про кол-во детей, номер дома и улицу  где гость живёт  и т д   не громко играет музыка, гости заняты ...а вот когда в середине вечера я задаю такой вопрос ,а хорошо ли семьи гостей и юбиляр знают друг друга и на выбор зачитываю  анкету ,не произнося имя заполнявшего и если ещё  юбиляр отгадает -вот тут уж действительно  рады все  !
Девочки не пожалейте времени ,пару предложений , расскажите как вы начинаете  ,ну очень интересно ?ведь я точно знаю, всем есть что сказать !

----------


## Порубовы

> я бы хотела узнать что вы тогда делаете в первые 10-15 минут начала


честно говоря - первые два тоста - ничего. люди просто едят. потом - застольные игры.
на юбилее у нас вообще не было такого, чтобы кто-то кого-то не знал.
и к тому же очень часто у нас гости сидят за столиками - по 6-7 человек. а значит, сидят по интересам...

----------


## Lizaele

> не совсем понятно .. на юбилее или свадьбе .... если на юбилее ... то зачем гостей знакомить? а тем более заставлять их представляться?


Однажды жених попросил дословно: «Хочу, чтобы все гости показали свое истинное лицо».  :Blink:  Я эту фразу поняла, как пожелание раскрыть какие-то новые грани в знакомых людях. И с этой позиции провожу представление гостей. Считаю, что этим убиваю сразу двух зайцев – здесь и внимание каждому, и элемент нового, неожиданного для остальных. :Aga:

----------


## Веда

> Девочки не пожалейте времени ,пару предложений , расскажите как вы начинаете ,ну очень интересно ?ведь я точно знаю, всем есть что сказать !


Саша, каждый раз начало выглядит по-разному, в зависимости от того, какой праздник или событие. Есть нюансы даже в одинаковых праздниках, потому что участники разные, настроение с которым они пришли может отличаться, жизнь может внести свои коррективы и то, что ты планировала провести не проводишь, импровизируешь. Могу поделиться тем, что присуще всегда.
Первые 10-15 минут даны нам, как ведущим и распорядителям праздника (события, обряда, и т. д.) для озвучивания и установления ПРАВИЛ ИГРЫ. То есть необходимо озвучить что можно делать, а что нет. Что приветствуется в этих стенах и на этом мероприятии, а что недопустимо. И это правило работает везде, если к тебе домой пришли гости, даже если эти гости - дети. Ты, наверное, замечала, что первые 15 минут дети ведут себя очень тихо и настороженно, они ждут указаний, что можно, а что нельзя. И если эти указания не прозвучали, то значит: МОЖНО ВСЕ! Так и получается.

Логичным будет вопрос: как озвучивать? Ответ и прост и сложен, все зависит от обстановки. Иногда достаточно сказать при знакомстве (то есть, в то золотое время, когда мы готовимся к празднику и гости собираются), что мы сегодня  будем играть свадьбу так ...  и так..., праздновать юбилей так... и так... . Если же свадьба или юбилей тематические и это уже анонсировалось в приглашении, гости уже настроены на определенный лад и им нужно только чуть чуть помочь.
Также можно продублировать информацию в шутливой форме или игровой после первого тоста - озвучить правила игры нашего праздника. Можно с приглашением подарить программку праздника с правилами игры (поведения). Можно эту информацию вложить в уста персонажей-аниматоров или артистичных и готовых к творчеству гостей. Простор для творчества огромен. :Smile3: 

И еще очень важный момент: если ты для себя что-то точно решила, делать или, наоборот, не делать, ты это транслируешь в окружающее тебя пространство, если же ты сомневаешься, ты транслируешь сомнение и гости вслед за тобой начинают сомневаться. 
НО! Повторюсь, ПРАВИЛА ИГРЫ НЕОБХОДИМО ОЗВУЧИВАТЬ!   :Yes4:  
Даже если для тебя самой они абсолютны.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> НО! Повторюсь, ПРАВИЛА ИГРЫ НЕОБХОДИМО ОЗВУЧИВАТЬ!


Да, да и ещё раз да! В начале любого праздника. И работает ещё как! Когда-то не любила воровство невесты и в начале свадьбы ставила условие - запрет. Часто в шутливой форме. И знаете, НЕ ВОРОВАЛИ. 
Но сейчас для меня это просто ИГРОВОЙ момент, который организую сама, где невесту никуда не утаскивают, не уводят, не прячут. И мне нравится . Потому что вся свадьба - это игра. Не зря же в старину говорили - играть свадьбу.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Простор для творчества огромен.





> И еще очень важный момент: если ты для себя что-то точно решила, делать или, наоборот, не делать, ты это транслируешь в окружающее тебя пространство, если же ты сомневаешься, ты транслируешь сомнение и гости вслед за тобой начинают сомневаться.





> Да, да и ещё раз да! В начале любого праздника. И работает ещё как! Когда-то не любила воровство невесты и в начале свадьбы ставила условие - запрет. Часто в шутливой форме. И знаете, НЕ ВОРОВАЛИ.





> Считаю, что этим убиваю сразу двух зайцев – здесь и внимание каждому, и элемент нового, неожиданного для остальных


Девочки  я со всем  согласна !Это действительно так  !Ветерок Ирина, а как ты начинаешь ?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а как ты начинаешь ?


Трудно ответить однозначно, вот так и так. Смотря какой праздник, свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив, смотря какие главные герои торжества, смотря какая тема, смотря какой количественный и качественный состав гостей.  Конечно, свадьбы, они более традиционно проходят. В них больше классики.  
Александра, вот почитала про твоё начало перед кафе, когда двери закрываются, и целый блок для гостей устраивается. Для второго дня – да. А вот начало свадьбы – должен быть торжественный момент, довольно динамичный, запоминающийся. Я по своему складу характера очень люблю вносить ещё душевные нотки. Это мне ближе, так как нет во мне этакого бесёнка, как во многих ведущих. За что я их просто обожаю. Но у меня свой стиль, такой домашний, с открытым сердцем, с теплом, с любовью. 
А если говорить о первых 5-20 минутах, то сначала после тоста дать поесть.  А вот потом сразу браться за их активизацию. Способов тут много. И что-то кричать, громко говорить, производить движения. Я люблю такие моменты ещё потому, что сразу в них видишь публику, с которой придётся работать, сразу становится понятно, чего от них ждать. Даже знакомство можно провести в такой же форме. А твоё мне кажется немного скучным. Представь себя на празднике, где каждый будет вставать и имя своё называть. Мне бы надоело слушать.  Иногда на свадьбах прошу похвалиться Ж и Н своей роднёй. И они уже на своё усмотрение это делают. И не затянуто. За всё время только однажды жених начал всех подробно называть. Но там был татарский народ. У них принято к каждому с уважением.  Кстати вот хорошая ссылочка, её когда-то Оля Шоумама давала. Вроде истины извесные, но почитать полезно http://setilab.ru/modules/article/vi...hp/c24/250/p19

----------


## Порубовы

прочли статью, вот выдержка...



> Мы сознательно опускаем самый простой – традиционный – способ: вышел, поприветствовал, начал работать. Арсенал настоящего игромастера заметно обогатится уже при помощи предлагаемых далее способов:


мы оказывается сознательно не обогащаем подобными способами свой арсенал - мы не настоящие игромастера

----------


## sa-sha76

> Мне бы надоело слушать. Иногда на свадьбах прошу похвалиться Ж и Н своей роднёй. И они уже на своё усмотрение это делают. И не затянуто.


вот поэтому Ирина -ветерок и прошу вас всех мастеров поделится с нами новичками .
Ведь сколько нас ведущих столько и мнений,честно говорю ,мне нужен ваш опыт  ..
.я хочу учиться и идти наверх...



> А твоё мне кажется немного скучным. Представь себя на празднике, где каждый будет вставать и имя своё называть.


А

----------


## Zажигалка

> Когда-то не любила воровство невесты


А меня всегда этот момент тревожит. Гости бывают разные. Одни могут ТАК украсть, что половину свадебного торжества  можно потратить на возвращение невесты. Как изначально настроить гостей в этом моменте на СВОЙ ЛАД ?



> ставила условие - запрет. Часто в шутливой форме. И знаете, НЕ ВОРОВАЛИ.


 А как это можно преподнести?

----------


## Славина

> А меня всегда этот момент тревожит. Гости бывают разные. Одни могут ТАК украсть, что половину свадебного торжества  можно потратить на возвращение невесты. Как изначально настроить гостей в этом моменте на СВОЙ ЛАД ?


*Лена*, я ещё на встрече с заказчиками обсуждаю этот момент, если захотят воровать невесту, направлять всех сразу ко мне и рассказываю разные страшилки, которые действительно происходили на свадьбе на моих глазах и только тогда я направляю этот процесс в то русло, какое мне нужно, и пока все в порядке. На свадьбе ещё раз молодым напоминаю об этом. И туфельку, если воруют, прошу сильно не сопротивляться, чтобы с ногою не оторвали, а отдать добровольно, так как все равно это произойдет. Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Одни могут ТАК украсть, что половину свадебного торжества  можно потратить на возвращение невесты.


Это только ну очень большие экстремалы могут украсть невесту без её желания. В нормальных ситуациях ни одна нормальная невеста никуда и ни с кем не уйдёт. Поэтому заранее с молодожёнами этот момент обговариваю. Если они хотят такой момент на свадьбе, то мы его вместе играем. И на свадьбе уже перед воровством подхожу к ним и предупреждаю, чтобы не волновались, чтобы подыгрывали, сейчас будет именно этот эпизод. 
Ну а шутливый запрет... Просто говорила, что на сегодняшней свадьбе кража невесты запрещена. Нарушителю - большой штраф. И начинаем с женихом в форме такого серьёзного диалога обсуждать сумму этого штрафа. Кажется ерунда, но не крали ни разу.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Как изначально настроить гостей в этом моменте на СВОЙ ЛАД ?


Я настраиваю а свой лад жениха с невестой. Причем заранее и такими простыми словами: пока вы тратите время, сидя в туалете, я ничего не делаю. Жду. А вы мне дорого платите за это! 3000 в час стоит моя работа - можете хоть все 5 часов просидеть, а я отдохну за ваш счет! А если не хотите тратить дорогое время, икуда не убегать и сразу похитителей на переговоры...

----------


## Zажигалка

Девочки, спасибо вам за опытные советы! Я  поняла,  что с молодыми  заранее надо эти моменты обговаривать.   Но вот гостей  еще как предупредить, что воровство обязательно проиграем на свадьбе, и чтоб они "поперек батьки в пекло не лезли", а то ведь могут в  самый неподходящий момент СВОРОВАТЬ. Или уже "плясать"  от  них, мягко приспосабливаясь и разруливая ситуацию?

 Что- то спасибок здесь не вижу.. Это у меня одной или у всех так в этой теме?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Или уже "плясать" от них, мягко приспосабливаясь и разруливая ситуацию?


Конечно от них! Не надо намекать, строить. Как получится, так и выкупай!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я ещё на встрече с заказчиками обсуждаю этот момен


У меня так же всё воровство и похищения обсуждаются с молодыми они сами выбирают образы(какие костюмы)А мы с гостями уже претворяем желание молодых в жизнь,устраиваем театролизованное представление.

----------


## Порубовы

за всё время работы у нас была одна свадьба, где молодые не хотели воровства невесты - чтобы не разлучаться. пока ждали молодых - так и сказали:
дорогие гости, у нас в городе на свадьбах часто воруют невесту, но мы должны предупредить - молодые не хотят расставаться в этот вечер. Они просили Вас предупредить, что кража невесты просто испортит им настроение, поэтому мы просим Вас сегодня ограничится только воровством туфельки - никто и не пробовал воровать невесту - всё всех устроило.

но обычно мы кражу всё таки делаем. можете нажать в подписи на ссылку "наш деморолик" и посмотреть два варианта кражи.

----------


## Irina tlt

> в подписи на ссылку "наш деморолик"


Зашла на ваш сайт!!! Обалдеть какие вы молодцы!!! Обязательно все прочитаю и посмотрю все видео. Спасибо за ваш опыт!!!

----------


## Порубовы

*Irina tlt*, спасибо большое )))

----------


## Nat20

> А как же невеста? Неужели она все это яркое шоу увидит только на свадебном диске?


 Хороший вопрос ! Когда все гости уже перодеты , невеста занимает почетное место в зале  ( зависит от кафе , куда ее удобнее посадить , )естественно под охраной похитителей  и  смотрит все шоу , и когда выкуп состоялся жених под аплодисменты и крики ГОРЬКО получает свою красавицу .

----------


## Fomkina

Готовлюсь 23.02 к вечеру в кафе.спонсор праздника водка"треуголка".Думаю использовать такие слова(по типу кричалки)
 В " Треуголке" - мягкость и прозрачность.
 В "Треуголке"  - нежный аромат!
 С "Треуголкой" в душу входит праздник, 
Песни развеселые звучат.
 В "Треуголке" - целый мир открытий!
 Поскорее рюмочку налей.
 С ней отпразднуй целый ряд событий :
 День рожденье,свадьбу,юбилей ! 
Если пить ее культурно, с толком, 
 С ней хорош лимон и ананас .-
 Это все конечно - "Треуголка", 
 Чудо-водка,водка  -  высший класс !!!

----------


## Веда

> в подписи на ссылку "наш деморолик"


Посмотрела ваш сайт, ВЫ - МОЛОДЦЫ! 
Смотрю, читаю, восхищаюсь,  наслаждаюсь вашим творчеством, вашим искусством, МОРЕ ИДЕЙ!  
О многом, что нашла у вас на сайте, я думала, но реализовать пока не пришлось, вы позволите воспользоваться вашими идеями, вашими готовыми решениями? В свою очередь, готова поделиться своими придумками.

----------


## Nat20

> Девочки не пожалейте времени ,пару предложений , расскажите как вы начинаете  ,ну очень интересно ?ведь я точно знаю, всем есть что сказать !


 Это зависит от количества гостей , если их 20-25 , то каждый говорит как его зовут и на начальную букву своего имени он (гость ) говорит как он сегодня себя на празднике будет проявлять . Если гостей много , то представляем по группам - друзья юбиляра , родственники , коллеги .....Кого называют , те встают , а остальные хлопают , что бы было по -энергичнее , музыкант включает " аплодисменты ". А в середине вечера  можно поподнимать гостей по знакам зодиака и сделать предсказание , как гости проявят себя сегодня в конце вечера или на утро ( текст смешной брала где-то здесь ) . А еще перед посадкой за столы делаем общую фотографию , все конечно еще серьезные , но с шариками и цветами , а шарики потом лопаем по команде ( делаем юбилейный салют )

----------


## Порубовы

*Веда*, да, конечно - всё открыто, всё для Вас   
на сайте не так уж и много наших идей. с миру по нитке...

----------


## Nat20

> Готовлюсь 23.02 к вечеру в кафе.спонсор праздника водка"треуголка".Думаю использовать такие слова(по типу кричалки)
>  В " Треуголке" - мягкость и прозрачность.
>  В "Треуголке"  - нежный аромат!
>  С "Треуголкой" в душу входит праздник, 
> Песни развеселые звучат.
>  В "Треуголке" - целый мир открытий!
>  Поскорее рюмочку налей.
>  С ней отпразднуй целый ряд событий :
>  День рожденье,свадьбу,юбилей ! 
> ...


А еще можно на празднике объявить конкурс на лучшую рекламу этой водки по столам ( я делала подобное , гости охотно откликнулись ) , за самую оригинальную рекламу конечно подарок ..... бутылка водки  :Taunt:  , а листочки и ручки приготовить заранее .

----------


## Порубовы

> я делала подобное , гости охотно откликнулись ) , за самую оригинальную рекламу конечно подарок ..... бутылка водки  , а листочки и ручки приготовить заранее .


+++
тоже пробовали - очень хорошо прошло. такие поэмы выдала тройка лучших - люди аж стоя им аплодировали!!!
мы давали слова рифмы - те, которые просил заказчик - ключевые слова рекламы.

----------


## oga

> . На свадьбе ещё раз молодым напоминаю об этом. И туфельку, если воруют, прошу сильно не сопротивляться, чтобы с ногою не оторвали, а отдать добровольно, так как все равно это произойдет. Удачи!


 Ира.я тоже при встрече с молодыми предворительно огавариваю эти моменты:воровство туфельки и невесты.Прошу иногда, что бы они мне сами назначили "вора".И молодые соглашаються.

----------


## Маргоshа

Я завидую всем тем, кто может договориться не с молодыми, а именно с гостями, как и когда можно воровать.
Иногда мне кажется, что все мои вещания - в стенку. Вот решит Петя с Ваней, что надо им сейчас и ни в коей мере в другое время украсть невесту, и хоть кол им теши на голове, они это сделают. Единственный плюс - пить у нас не заставляют.
Попробую, Инна твой способ - намекнуть о деньгах. Возможно это и решит вопрос. Спасибо.

----------


## Elena AzArt

Может быть кто-то это уже тысячу лет до меня уже тысячу лет делал, но эту фишку я придумала сама лично очень желая придумать аналог приевшейся всем церемонии зажжения очага.
Сажаем цветок - http://az-wed.livejournal.com/9064.html

Текст за кадром специально "зазвучен", чтобы человеку, пожелавшему "взять идею на вооружение" по-русси говоря содрать  :Grin:  все-таки пришлось добавить что-нибудь от себя  :Grin:

----------


## Zажигалка

> Вот решит Петя с Ваней, что надо им сейчас и ни в коей мере в другое время украсть невесту, и хоть кол им теши на голове, они это сделают.


Вот такие Петя с Ваней частенько попадаются.  Еще добавят "градуса" и им все равно,  что невеста не желает, чтоб ее воровали! Главное для них "традиции соблюсти" и  именно так, как желают ОНИ.  Трудно тогда с ними совладать!  Иногда так и  хочется, чтоб такие Петя и Ваня побыстрей пошли СПАТЬ и не портили праздник.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Может быть кто-то это уже тысячу лет до меня уже тысячу лет делал, но эту фишку я придумала сама лично очень желая придумать аналог приевшейся всем церемонии зажжения очага.


Да, обсуждалась эта фишечка на форуме несколько лет назад. Часто рождаются в разных головах одни идеи. Только предлагалось цветок или деревце сажать символически. Просто маленький горшочек переставить в большой. Чтобы молодожёны не пачкались землёй.

----------


## Веда

> Может быть кто-то это уже тысячу лет до меня уже тысячу лет делал, но эту фишку я придумала сама лично очень желая придумать аналог приевшейся всем церемонии зажжения очага.
> Сажаем цветок - http://az-wed.livejournal.com/9064.html


Алена, молодец!  :Smile3: 
Я новичок, поэтому не знаю, обсуждался ли этот момент на форуме. :Blush2: , 
Но ведь все идеи - вселенские, и каждому могут придти в голову. 
Я провожу этот свадебный момент, как часть испытаний для молодых: посадить дерево, построить дом и воспитать ребенка. Но у меня маленькая фишечка: передники для молодых и перчатки резиновые, красиво оформленные (например, у невесты они с боа).Перчатки остаются в подарок молодым. :Yes4:

----------


## Elena AzArt

> Часто рождаются в разных головах одни идеи.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok: 



> Алена, молодец! 
> Я новичок, поэтому не знаю, обсуждался ли этот момент на форуме., 
> Но ведь все идеи - вселенские, и каждому могут придти в голову. 
> Я провожу этот свадебный момент, как часть испытаний для молодых: посадить дерево, построить дом и воспитать ребенка. Но у меня маленькая фишечка: передники для молодых и перчатки резиновые, красиво оформленные (например, у невесты они с боа).Перчатки остаются в подарок молодым.


*Веда*, спасибо за добрые слова.
Да :) у меня тоже подводка про три главные ценности в жизни человека (про дерево. дом и сына) :Aga: 
Один раз даже попробовали с молодыми так: нашли игрушечный дом (для девочек такие продаются в детских магазинах). Он собирался в один из двух половинок, еще мебель, посуда милипусечная в комплекте)
Задача молодых: "обставить" свою половинку и потом соединить две половинки в одно целое.
Тоже как аналог очага.
Подводка на тему все в мире рождается трижды: сначала в виде мечты, потом в виде цели, а потом в реальности. Учитывая остроту вопроса с жильем у большинства молодых семей, "домик" воспринимается всеми с большим интересом и энтузиазмом. :Derisive:

----------


## Nat20

> Вот такие Петя с Ваней частенько попадаются.  Еще добавят "градуса" и им все равно,  что невеста не желает, чтоб ее воровали! Главное для них "традиции соблюсти" и  именно так, как желают ОНИ.  Трудно тогда с ними совладать!  Иногда так и  хочется, чтоб такие Петя и Ваня побыстрей пошли СПАТЬ и не портили праздник.


 Конечно не всегда получается , но я стараюсь , сказать ребятам , что они такие МОЛОЛЦЫ , такие активисты, что я с ними  ......., но давайте чуточку попожзе сделаем то , что вы уже готовы , например невесту украсть . Лесть срабатывает чаще , чем какие-то запреты

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> деморолик" и посмотреть два варианта кражи.


 Ребята молодцы!!!!! Творческих вам успехов и хороших клиентов!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> нашли игрушечный дом (для девочек такие продаются в детских магазинах). Он собирался в один из двух половинок, еще мебель, посуда милипусечная в комплекте)


Конечно, молодожёнам интересно. Только вот для остальных гостей, если их под сотню и более будет совершенно не зрелищно. Всё таки действие должно быть видно всем. Может, их попросить нарисовать каждого свою половину комнаты на листе ватмана, а потом соеденить. Или из крупного конструктора построить. А ещё лучше, обставить с помощью гостей, которые будут изображать предметы интерьера. Можно сразу озвучивать, кто кем будет. А можно в тайне друг от друга. А второй потом угадывает, что это. Тогда жених одну комнату обставляет. Невеста другую.

----------


## oga

Провожали коллегу на пенсию.Небольшая сценка.

Сидит доктор и медсестра.

Добрый доктор Айболит
За столом сейчас сидит
И к нему пришла она,
Наша именинница. 

/Заходит поет песню на мотив «Понимаешь»./

Именинница:
     Понимаешь, я на пенсию иду,
Понимаешь, ведь работу я люблю.
Понимаешь, как я буду без нее
Как  мне будет тяжело
Понимаешь.

Доктор: Понимаю, что работу любишь ты,
               Понимаю, без нее тебе,
	     Понимаю , время вспять не повернуть
	     Поработай ты чуть-чуть
	     Понимаешь.
Именинница:
	      Понимаешь, я читателей люблю
	      Понимаешь, я им книги выдаю,
	     Понимаешь, как же буду я без них
	      Все исчезнет вдруг на миг
	      Понимаешь.

Медсестра и доктор:

Поздравляем, с юбилеем мы тебя
Поздравляем, мы конечно же любя
Поздравляем, и желаем не болеть
Еще долго не стареть
Понимаешь.

А за окном,а за окном
Понимаешь, весна за окном, весна понимаешь
А юбилей, юбилей
Он  пришел не заметно к тебе словно сон
Пришел в начале весны
Но ты дорогая не очень грусти
И года ты свои не считай
И о пенсии ты не мечтай
Понимаешь.

Буду рада если кому пригодится.

----------


## Наталья Клещевникова

*Elena AzArt*, 
Очень хорошая идея,необычная!!!!И действительно,ново,свежо,креативно!!!!!Молодец,и песня за кадром очень гармонирует с картинкой!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Может быть кто-то это уже тысячу лет до меня уже тысячу лет делал, но эту фишку я придумала сама лично очень желая придумать аналог приевшейся всем церемонии зажжения очага.
> Сажаем цветок -
> 
> :


Идея действительно не нова , ещё в славянских обрядах сватовства тесть дарил детям яблоню и молодые её сажали .Но я не об этом во 1 зрелищности в том , что я увидела нет и так понимаю не только для меня , но и для гостей т.к в ролике явно видно , что люди не смотрят и не слушают сплошной разброд и шатание среди гостей,  красоты в высыпании земли из пакета тоже особой не вижу.Обряд явно требует доработки.молодых нужно ставить так , чтобы всем было хорошо видно , что происходит , землю нужно предворительно пересыпать в ведёрко красивое и 2 совочка дать в руки молодым , красивую леечку , перчатки (это если уже хотите сажать ), а вообще как уже говорили лучше просто заготовленный цветок в грунтовом горшочке посадить в керамический и ни какой возни с землёй и испачканых вещей.Музыку я бы тоже поменяла на более романтичную и добавила бы ещё к обряду родителей , но это лично моё мнение

----------


## Веда

Друзья! Хочу поделиться с вами тем, что получилось в совместном творчестве. Сразу оговорюсь, идея не моя, подарил нам ее сайт "7 даров". Рифмовать смысл, с которым дарим орехи и сухофрукты я начала вместе с подругой, а потом обратилась за помощью на форум. И благодарю Сашу  sa-sha76 и Олесю Демахину за помощь! Подарок ученикам 10-х классов и учителям гимназии. Но, на мой взгляд его можно подарить любому человеку, только назвать так, как на сайте: Банка везения и хорошего настроения. Мы же назвали свой подарок:

Стратегический запас удачи, везения и хорошего настроения.

В этих баночках для вас
Стратегический запас
Для удачи, для везенья,
Для создания настроенья.

Грецкие орехи –
Привлекают к вам успехи!

От слова cash  - наличные,
Вам  орешки кешью отличные
Чтоб  в достатке были наличные!

Бодрость, смелость и удАль
Вкусный вам придаст миндаль!

Положили мы фундук,
Чтоб избавил вас от мук!

Вкусный спелый ананас - 
Чтоб все было просто КЛАСС!

Фиников еще положим
И везенье преумножим!

Чтобы был кураж,  добавим
Кураги и не слукавим.
Чтобы быть всегда в ударе
Курага в стеклянной таре.

Положили сдобных рыбок,
Чтоб писали без ошибок.
Рыбки наши не простые
Рыбки наши золотые!
И желанья исполняют,
И удачу привлекают!

Шоколадная пшеница,
Чтоб могли собой гордиться!

Далее о леденцах на ваш выбор оба варианта хороши:

Так:

Леденцов утрамбовали -
Чтобы вы проблем не знали. 
Вы конфетку в рот берите,
С наслажденьем рассосите.
С ней проблемы растворятся,
И захочется смеяться!

Или так: 

И в запас наш наконец
Мы добавим леденец.
Он вам силушку прибавит,
Удовольствия доставит.
Чтоб проблемы разрешились,
Нужно чтобы потрудились.
Рассосется леденец
И проблемам всем конец!


Поздравляем с праздником День защитника Отечества!

P.S.  Как известно, чтобы проблема рассосалась сама собой, нужно взять в рот конфетку.          Вслух заявить: Проблемка (ангинка, обидка, неудачка)! К рассасыванию приготовиться!" После чего можно с наслаждением рассосать леденец, приговаривая: "Рассосется леденец, тут проблемке (ангинке, обидке, неудачке) и конец"

И когда банки были уже наполнены, родилось вот такое двустишие:

Дарим сладкую папайю, 
Чтобы в отпуск на  Гавайи!

У учителей  в инструкции к банке отсутствовали строчки:
Положили сдобных рыбок,
Чтоб писали без ошибок.

[IMG]http://*********org/1342063m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1350254m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1340014m.jpg[/IMG]

Дорогих мужчин -форумчан поздравляю с праздником День защитника Отечества!  :Smile3: 

P.S. Прошу прощения, если материал добавила не туда, куда следовало, то есть не в ту  тему. :Blush2:  Я новичок и пока не волшебник, я только учусь.

----------


## Zabanka

Спасибо, Веда)))) Как раз посылку сыну в армию собираю, вот такой подарок ему и сделаю)))

----------


## MAGISTRA

Веда!! Здорово!!! Универсальная штука!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вы конфетку в рот берите,
> С наслажденьем рассосите.
> С ней проблемы растворятся,
> И захочется смеяться!


Симорониш,молодец!!

----------


## Zажигалка

Веда-Валерия! СПАСИБО! И девочкам-помощницам тоже! Необычный, полезный и удачно обыгранный подарок!

----------


## Веда

> Цитата Сообщение от Веда Посмотреть сообщение
> Вы конфетку в рот берите,
> С наслажденьем рассосите.
> С ней проблемы растворятся,
> И захочется смеяться!
> Симорониш,молодец!!


Танюша, я стараюсь - это в смысле симороню! А вот автор этих волшебных строк Олеся Демахина! :Smile3:

----------


## Trinitro

*volkovatatyana*, необычное поздравление - от президента ну просто суперрррр! а что мужчине (отцу) можно в этом роде? поделитесь пожалуйста :)

----------


## Вероника Кузьменко

У нас в  ДШИ уезжает сотрудница (с севера), проработав всю жизнь педагогом. Она пианистка, творческий человек, придумывает разные сценки, стихи, ей всего 48 лет. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какие сказать ей на прощание красивые слова? Может быть песню спеть переделанную.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Прошу помочь!



Вероничка, ты не в ту тему зашла. Бегом в http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EE%E3%E8%F2%E5
 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Долька

Добрый день! Немного потерялась...можно снова проявиться?

"КАРАВАЙ" (для ДР и Юбилеев)

С давних лет на День Рожденья
Каравай печет народ!
Каждый гость у нас кондитер,
И замесит и спечет!

(просим гостей встать в круг и взяться за руки)

Дружно встанем в хоровод,
Каждый пусть с собой возьмет-
Понемногу пожеланий
И от всей души признаний!

(в центр круга именинницу(кА))

Как на Танин день рожденья –
Испекли мы каравай!
Каравай, каравай –
Пожеланья принимай!

(просим гостей по очереди (человек 5-8) проговорить по одному слову пожелания «Счастья», «Здоровья», «Внуков» и т.д.)

В тесто Счастье (Здоровье, Внуков) положили
*Размешали*, (гости делают круговые движения кистью руки – вытираем зеркало)
*Замесили*, (крутим руки вокруг друг друга на уровни груди) 
*Ох! Устали мы прилично!* (вытираем рукой лоб – жест усталости)
*Показали « Всё отлично»!* (жест «всё хорошо» :Ok: )

(и т.д. вставляем слова пожелания от очередного гостя и каждый раз повторяем все движения)

Вроде всё мы положили!
Ничего не позабыли?

(просим гостей взяться за руки)

Радости – вот такой вышины! (гости руки вверх)
Печали – вот такой нижины (присели)
Любви – вот такой ширины! (шире круг)
Грусти – вот такой ужины (все в центр круга к имениннице)
Друзей – вот такой широты (разошлись)
Счастья – вот такой долготы (руки вверх)

Все тебя мы обнимаем!
С днем рожденья поздравляем!
Каравай, Каравай!
Всем по стопке наливай!!!

(т.к. после проведения этой игры-пожелания все гости уже стоят в центре зала - можно сразу же перейти к танцам)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Добрый день! Немного потерялась...можно снова проявиться?


Марина  конечно можно  проявиться   и даже нужно .



> "КАРАВАЙ" (для ДР и Юбилеев)
> 
> С давних лет на День Рожденья
> Каравай печет народ!
> Каждый гость у нас кондитер,
> И замесит и спечет!


хорошая  тема,  спасибок тут нет  , так  что словами  - долька- Марина спасибо!
а ещё можно сюда добавить и сам каравай , переделанные слова   под взрослых..и спеть на свадьбе даже...там  все слова подобраны под  движения       ... вот такой ширины!
(тогда немного редактируем  слова в тексте  Марины  с движениями каравая )

----------


## Елена Аношкина

[QUOTE=Nat20;3942129]


> Прошу помощи и поддержки. Готовлюсь к серебряному юбилею свадьбы. Засела в мозгу занозой идея сделать арочный коридор свадебных дат и юбилеев "молодых". Понимаю, что на каждой арке должна быть написана свадебная дата "в тон свадьбе", а из чего сами гибкие арки сделать - ума не приложу. Подскажие?
> Можно попробовать заменить арки широкими цветными  лентами с названиями дат ( тогда и за ширину можно не бояться ), которые гости держат в руках и поднимают их , когда юбиляры подходят к ним  . Мы делали ленты с сербрянным дождиком . Но лент было мало и юбиляры как-то очень быстро их прошли , что мы не успели текст сказать :( . А в вашем случае они могут приостанавливаться перед опущенной лентой , слушать текст , а потом лента поднимается ....


Добрый вечер, арки можно сделать из изоляции для водопроводных труб. Они бывают разного диаметра, легкие, гибкие, удобны в транспортиовке. Когда передо мной встал подобный вопрос, ответ подсказал муж. Зайдите в магазин сантехники.

----------


## Долька

Тутанхамон и Нефертити (свадьба. костюмированное поздравление)

Ведущий:
Дорогие, молодожены!
Весть о вашей славной свадьбе,
Облетела уже шар земной!
Гости прибыли из стран заморских,
Вас поздравить, да и выпить по одной!

С берегов жемчужного Нила,
Лодка с важным гостем к нам приплыла!
С ним жена Нефертити, а вот и он!
Встречайте друзья - фараон Тутанхамон!

Тутанхамон:
О! Как прекрасен Нил - прекрасны эти двое!
Струится по челу, сиянье неземное!

Нефертити:
Ну, пипец! Опять завелся!
Не на шутку разошелся!
Надо было лишь сказать:
Прибыл вас я поздравлять!!!

Тутанхамон:(обращается к невесте)
О, бог Ра! Взгляни на эту дочь!
Как мне желанье страсти превозмочь!
Оазис блекнет пред её красой...

Нефертити:
Сейчас останешся косой!
Ты чего тут разошелся?
Древний сердцеед нашелся!
В саркофаге мозг засох?
Или чешется от блох? (указывает рукой ниже пояса)

Тутанхамон: (обращается к жениху)
О, пусть поддержит меня Исида,
Твой стан так тверд, как пирамида!
Взгляд светел и лицом пригож,
И на Анубиса похож!

Нефертити:
Ты чё, мумия, сдурела?
Чё болтаешь ты без дела?
Ты Анубиса видал?
Ведь он вылитый шакал!

Всё! Хорош уже болтать!
Пришло время поздравлять!
На папирус и читай!
Громко, внятно излагай!

Тутанхамон:
Чтобы кризис превозмочь
Мы открыли фирму "Брачная ночь"!
Вам путевку мы вручаем
И за сервис отвечаем!

Нефертити:
Спать будите в разобраном виде
В усыпительной пирамиде!
Ночь будет бессонной - мы знаем!
В экстриме вас искупаем!
В кровать из розовых бутонов
Запустим змей и скорпионов!
Будут вас там щекотать -
Сэксуально возбуждать!

Тутанхамон:
По утру когда проснетесь -
Вы в бассейник окунетесь!
Сон исчезнем в миг один
Встретит там вас крокодил!
Если всё переживете
В самолет вы попадете!

Нефертити:
Через 9 месяцов (ударение -цов) - вы родите близнецов!
Нефертити будет дочь
Сын - Тутанхамон - точь в точь!
Дружно жить вам, не чихать!
И Египед вспоминать!!!

----------


## Долька

Витаминный отряд 
Навеяно "Фруктовым садом", только у меня юбилей медика.
Вот и родилась идея Витаминного отряда. Сведения по витаминам брала из энциклопедии.

Вас всегда поздравить рад,
Витаминный наш отряд!
Мы шагаем очень дружно
Нам поздравить (имя юбиляра) нужно!

Если зренье барахлит,
Да иммунитет шалит,
Волос начал выпадать
И желанье пропадать -
Я приду к тебе всегда
Здравствуй! Витамин я- "А"!

Я, конечно, не герой,
Но я за тебя стеной!
Вдруг депрессия нагрянет,
Съешь меня и легче станет!
Ну, а если диарея,
Ешь меня еще скорее!
С детства я знаком тебе -
Здравствуй! Витамин я - "В" (бэ)

Я - "железный" витамин,
И поверь такой один!
Одолею я цингу,
С гриппом справиться смогу!
Подниму гемоглобин,
Будешь резвой(вым) как дельфин!
И скажу тебе в конце -
Здравствуй! Витамин я - "С"! (цэ)

Меня "солнечным" зовут,
И я шлю тебе салют!
Почки станут барахлить
Вам меня придётся пить!
Лихо с кальцием дружу,
Котям пользу приношу!
Будь на солнце ты везьде
Здравствй! Витамин я - "Д"! (дэ)


Кровь по телу разгоню
И прыщи все удалю,
Поборю витаминоз
И волчанку - не вопрос!
Старость обращу я вспять,
Чтоб не смела вам мешать!
Помогу в любой беде -
Здравстуй!Витамин я - "Е"!

Мы - хорошие друзья!
А все вместе - мы семья!
И желаем вам всегда
Мы здоровья на года!

Дарим мы волшебный дом!
Загляни - мы все там в нём!
Принимай 3 раза в день!
И смотри же не болей!

Р.S Дарим комплекс витаминов.

----------


## мотрий Инна

Здравствуйте) Я тут новенькая)  есть у меня один конкурс , называется "Казино", проводила его еще у своего брата на свадьбе лет 5 назад, сейчас уже поднадоел порядком, да и контингент тоже надо под него угадывать, но вот на дне учителя и на празднике  работников Сбербанка он проходил хорошо) т.е. компания нужна слегка интеллигентная, небольшая..и еще мало выпившая))но уже желающая хлеба и зрелищ
Итак, Уважаемые Дамы и Господа! Только сегодня и только для Вас  открывает двери наше Казино! 
Первыми  я сюда попрошу выйти Вальтов! (в зависимости от кол-ва народа 2 или 4 )  Вальты у нас будут играть в кости! Вот вам кости(грецкие орехи) , покажите нам свою силу и расколите орехи на скорость! Делайте ставки Дамы и Господа!
Выбираем победителя. запомните это наш козырный валет! 
А теперь мне нужны Дамы.Полюбуйтесь на наших Дам! Они буду играть в рулетку в нашем Казино! а играть будут таким образом - мы будем измерять объем груди наших Дам (достаем сантиметр). обмеряем)) определяем  козырную Даму.
Следующие в нашем Казино  выступают Короли( все сразу начинают спрашивать что же измерять начнут у них)
Короли будут играть в бильярд. (привязываются шары на левую ногу, кто вперед у противника лопнет шар, сохранив свой)Выбираем козырного Короля
А теперь Тузы! Тузы будут играть в автоматы! (две стеклянные банки с деньгами) Нашим Тузам нужно определить сумму наличности в автомате, не вскрывая его!кто  ближе угадал, тот и Козырь.
Итак, Дамы и Господа! Посмотрите на наших козырей! А сейчас мы выберем среди них Джокера! Козыри у нас будут срывать банк! Кто принесет больше добычи в свою ячейку с присутствующих здесь гостей! (сумки считаются за один предмет, со стола ничего не носить, украшения по желанию гостей. Был случай, когда муж с жены все золото снял, а потом одного колечка недосчитались.. мдааа..в ход идут туфли, галстуки, ремни, и т.д.)
Подсчитываем с гостями количество награбленного, определяем джокера, награждаем участников. Минут 15-20 времени занимает и охватывает большой объем гостей. Это один из вариантов Казино, с Дамами проводили потом разные вариации

----------


## Татьяна30

*Монолог пожилой женщины*

 Как время бежит!
 Как время движется!
Уже вставлены челюсти: верхняя и нижняя. 
Вдаль не вижу, вблизи , как безрукая- не то дальнозоркая, не то близорукая.
И слух стал намного ниже:
Пошлют подальше- пойду поближе.
Прическу не сделаешь по картинке-
На голове-то три волосинки!
Туфли купила-с журнала копия, а носить не могу- плоскостопие!
Нам Пушкин пел довольно упорно: « В любви все возрасты покорны», что в 60  и в 70 есть еще сила, а я скажу : « Не тут-то было!»
Хочу мужчине в объятия броситься, да очки прыгают не переносице!
И память стала не того качества- легла к нему, а зачем- забыла начисто.
 Иду на прогулку- а у самой одной одна думочка, а валидол, положила ли в сумочку?
Смотрю в зеркало и не таю обиду- я хуже не была, но лучше не буду.
 И я не грущу:
Пока сердце бьется- давайте выпьем, пока еще пьется!

Этот монолог можно обыграть на юбилее мужчины. Ну тут как о кого фантазия сработает.
=


*Встреча молодых на свадьбе*

Мира и согласия
Любви и счастья

Есть добрая давняя примета для новобрачных - загадать во время свадьбы три самых заветных желания, и они обязательно сбудутся. И сейчас, самое время загадать первое желание. Какое? Об этом знать будете только вы вдвоем. Загадывайте… 

Молодые загадывают первое желание. 

Тамада. Дорогие молодожены, все мы знаем, что до нынешнего дня шли вы по жизни в одиночку, а сегодня соединили свои сердца, чтобы продолжать свой жизненный путь уверенной поступью вдвоем. Так пусть же в этом непрерывном продвижении вас согревает тепло ваших любящих сердец, а дорогу озаряет лучезарная звезда вашей любви. Посоветовавшись с гостями, мы решили еще раз убедиться, насколько ваше решение связать свои судьбы, серьезно и основательно. Перед вами три препятствия, три барьера. Эти барьеры, прежде всего психологические.
Первая ленточка - это радость молодых, это их знакомство, признание в любви друг другу. Но прежде чем ее перешагнуть, оглянитесь назад… Да, да, именно там, позади холостяцкие годы, позади холостяки-друзья и незамужние подруги, позади беззаботная и свободная жизнь… А вернуться обратно, перешагнув через эту ленточку, уже будет нельзя. Подумайте еще раз… И преодолев его, вы навсегда распрощаетесь с желанием почувствовать себя холостяком. Итак, ваше решение…

Есть такая традиция, когда мы стоим на пороге открытия какого-либо предприятия, мы разрезаем ленточку. Вы тоже стоите сейчас на пороге вашей семьи, и, не нарушая традиции, вам предстоит разрезать ленточку. На этой ленте прикреплены конверты, в каждом из них предсказание будущего вашей семьи. Какой конверт вы выберете сейчас мы и узнаем…

На вашем пути третья преграда, это пожелание для вас "Совет да любовь". Преодоление этого барьера, не столько сложное, сколько ответственное. Потому что за этим пожеланием вас ждут самые дорогие для вас люди - ваши родители. Посмотрите, на их глазах слезы, это слезы счастья.
Пройдя под "советом и любовью", склонившись в пояс, тепло ваших сердец сольется с теплом сердец ваших родителей, и вы почувствуете радость и ответственность за счастье и благополучие своей семьи перед вашими родителям.
=


*Притча для зажжения семейного очага:*

Из одного дома решило уйти счастье. Трудно сказать почему, но решило. «Но прежде, — сказало счастье, — я исполню по одному желанию каждого члена той семьи, в которой жило долгие годы. Чего ты хочешь?» — спросило счастье у хозяйки дома. А та ответила, что нет у нее шубы норковой, — и получила хозяйка шубу. Спросило счастье взрослую дочь хозяйки: «Чего ты хочешь?» — и та ответила, что замуж хочет за принца заморского — и вышла замуж за принца заморского. Спросило счастье сына хозяйки: «А ты чего хочешь?» — «Хочу, — говорит он, — велосипед, буду счастлив, если велосипед будет», — и получил мальчик велосипед. И уже на пороге дома счастье увидело хозяина и спросило: «А чего же хочешь ты?» Хозяин подумал и сказал: «Хочу, чтобы из моего дома никогда не уходило тепло семейного очага». И счастье выполнило просьбу хозяина и не ушло из этого дома, потому что в том доме, где горит семейный очаг, всегда есть счастье!
=


*На свадьбе можно провести и такую  игру
  Свадебное ожерелье*

     На шею первым участникам команд вешается «ожерелье» — веревочка длиной около метра, связанная кольцом. Это ожерелье надо передать соседу и далее до конца команды без помощи рук. Ну и конечно необходимо хорошее музыкальное сопровождение.
=


Ведущий говорит примерно следующее: "В этот день молодые получили уже очень много подарков. А мне бы хотелось, чтобы подарки получили и гости". 
После этих слов ведущий подходит к первому пакетику ("С") и спрашивает, что тут лежит на букву "С"? А лежать тут может все, что угодно: спички, сахар, серьги, стаканчик и так далее. Тот гость, который угадает, что лежит в пакетике, и получает приз. 
Бывает так, что гости затрудняются с ответом. В этом случае ведущий должен дать подсказку, иначе игра может угрожающе растянуться и гости утратят весь свой азарт. Подсказки могут быть примерно такие: "Это связано с миром животных" (если в пакете лежит игрушечный зверек) или "Это украшение" (бусы). 
В другие пакетики можно положить, например, вот что: "В" — витамины, вилку. 
"А" — альбом, автомобиль (конечно, игрушечный). 
"Д" — деньги (пять копеек), динозаврика (игрушку, разумеется). 
"Ь" — на мягкий знак слова, как известно, не начинаются, но вы можете выйти из положения, положив в пакетик что-нибудь мягкое (ластик, жевательную резинку, мягкую игрушку или что-нибудь другое). 
"Б" — бант, блокнот, браслет. 
Таким же образом нужно разыграть все остальные призы.

----------


## Кэтринкин

Привет всем! У меня тут возникла мысля, но не исключаю ,что все уже об этом думали раньше) Так вот, сейчас в интернете гуляет очень распространенное явление, как демотиватор (картинка с надписью, придающей ей тот или иной смысл). так вот, я подумала ,можно ли это как-то обыграть. например, как есть живые скульптуры (группа людей изображает известную статую, монумент, а гости угадывают). Я бы это сделала немного иначе. И в молодежной компании. например, придумать и изобразить демотиватор на тему свадьба, или карпоратив. Но люди должны изначально знать и понимать, что это значит, иначе провал полнейший.Например:
[IMG]http://*********net/607587m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кэтринкин

[IMG]http://*********net/612706m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## pampelmusa

> Монолог пожилой женщины
> 
>  Как время бежит!
>  Как время движется!
> Уже вставлены челюсти: верхняя и нижняя. 
> Вдаль не вижу, вблизи , как безрукая- не то дальнозоркая, не то близорукая.
> И слух стал намного ниже:
> Пошлют подальше- пойду поближе.
> Прическу не сделаешь по картинке-
> ...


попыталась на мужчину переписать ,практически весь стих тот же - один к одному:
Как время бежит!
 Как время движется!
Уже вставлены челюсти: верхняя и нижняя. 
Вдаль не вижу, вблизи , как безрукий- не то дальнозоркий, не то близорукий.
И слух стал намного ниже:
Пошлют подальше- пойду поближе.
Расческой касаюсь затылка слегка-
На голове-то три волоска!
Занялся спортом, хотел стать Ван Дамма копией
да помешало проклятое плоскостопие
Нам Пушкин пел довольно упорно: «любви все возрасты покорны», что в 60  и в 70 есть еще сила, а я скажу : « Не тут-то было!»
Хочу в танце вприсядку броситься, да очки прыгают не переносице!
И память стала не того качества- с женщиной лег, а зачем- забыл начисто.
Сажусь за руль машины ,а в голове, как сверчок - а ты валидол положил в бардачок?
Но стал я с годами мудрей и не спесив  -когда-то был молод ,а сейчас просто красив.
От чистого сердца сказать мне придется: Давайте выпьем, пока оно пьется!!

----------


## kalgava

Кэтринкин! Не совсем поняла, ведь на картинках часть картины, а как же гости будут это изображать?

----------


## Zabanka

> Так вот, сейчас в интернете гуляет очень распространенное явление, как демотиватор


 Что то подобное проводили на выпускном. Тяжеловато получилось, то ли я плохо объяснила))) А на юбилеях, думаю, не пройдет. Тяжело идет лотерея - ассоциация, это задание еще сложнее. ИМХО

----------


## Окрыленная

*Сияющее сердце пожеланий*
_Трогательный момент в финале свадьбы._
Заранее ведущий на ватмане рисует контур сердца, приготавливает « плавающие» свечи.
Настал поистине торжественный момент,
Когда не нужно слов и лишней суеты,
Клонится час прощанья и улыбок свет,
Момент, когда сбываются заветные мечты.
Два сердца в унисон сольются в этот час,
И станет мир от теплоты ДРУГИМ
И все друзья, родные, без прикрас
О самом сокровенном скажут молодым!
Для этого каждый из гостей, желающий сказать что-то наедине жениху и невесте, зажигает “чайную” плавающую свечку, подходит к молодоженам, говорит пожелание и ставит свечку на заранее разложенную “открытку-сердце”

Посмотрите на сердце, чувств не тая
Что сияет от ласки, желаний,
До краев что наполнено вашей любовью, друзья,
И защемит в груди от любимых признаний.
Теперь сияющее общее сердце молодоженов полно до краев теплом ваших пожеланий и вашей любви!

Всегда проходит на ура!! и так трогательно

----------


## Саша Буч

А я во всю пытаюсь продвинуть этот продукт у нас в Нижнем. "Хромая Лошадь" подвела = многие боятся. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhsaStYvTbQ

----------


## Курица

> А я во всю пытаюсь продвинуть этот продукт у нас в Нижнем.


у нас на Форуме не менее замечательно "летает"  :Ok:  чайный пакетик с подачи Светланы *Мишкиной*...
А *что за вид бумаги* используют эти заграничные Дамы,Саш?
 Тебе известно?  :Blink: Поделись! :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Lorry

Спасибо Светику, этот чайный пакетик всегда воспринемают на Ура   :Ok: 




> А что за вид бумаги используют эти заграничные Дамы


Танюш, это бумага для выпечки. Я использую когда пеку в духовке.

----------


## РЁВА

Подготовили визитную карточку от улицы Кооперативная,в старину называлась Грязная.Вот что получилось.

                             ПЕСНЯ УЛИЦЫ    (Мотив песни "На улице Каштановой" Ю.Антонова)

А в Киприно есть улица,когда-то была Грязная.
Сейчас Кооперативная,я выросла на ней,
И люди все хорошие,надёжные и смелые
От взглядов их,от ласковых становится теплей.

Припев: Пройду вдоль магазинов я,сверну в администрацию
               И около больницы я постою в тени
               Лазаревна, Павловна, Евгеньевна, Прокопьева.
               Живут на нашей улице и счастливы они.

У нас ещё и почта есть нас это очень радует
Без улицы без нашей вам никак не обойтись
Араповы, Окуловы, Касаткины и Быковы
Бызовы, Щекотиловы и Коминовы есть

Припев: От всех нас поздравляю я и от души желаю вам
               И чтобы нашу улицу не забывали вы
               Красивую,зеленую,веселую и шумную.
               Гордились нашей улицей  не только мы одни.

----------


## Zabanka

СКОМОРОХ.
Леонид Мартынов, 1928г.

Есть на земле высокое искусство –
Будить в народе дремлющие чувства,
Не требуя даров и предпочтенья,
Чтоб слушали тебя не из почтенья,
Чтоб, слышав раз, послушали и снова,
Чтоб ни одно не позабыли слово,
Чтобы в душе – не на руках! – носили.
Ты о такой мечтал словесной силе?
Но, не смущаясь гомоном и гамом,
На площади меж лавками и храмом,
Где блеют маски и скрежещут доски,
Сумей взойти на шаткие подмостки,
Как великан в неистовстве упрямом!
Пускай тебя за скомороха примут,
Пускай тебя на смех они подымут,
Пусть принимают за канатоходца, -
Употреби высокое искусство – 
Будить и в них их дремлющее чувство.
И если у тебя оно найдется,
Так и у них, наверное, проснется!


По-моему, более точно, правильно и красиво о призвании и миссии культработника сказать невозможно. Это стихотворенье можно исполнять как в концерте, так и на корпоративных встречах работников культуры.

----------


## Кэтринкин

> Что то подобное проводили на выпускном. Тяжеловато получилось, то ли я плохо объяснила))) А на юбилеях, думаю, не пройдет. Тяжело идет лотерея - ассоциация, это задание еще сложнее. ИМХО


Писала вчера сообщение, а оно удалилось....

Я с вами полностью согласна. Народ должен "рубить фишку" сразу, т.е. знать изначально, в чем прикол)) Я подумала ,может стоит как экспромт в молодежных компаниях, например ,когда танцуют до остановки музыки и "застывают" или во время каких-нибудь "точек" в играх, комментировтаь происходящее: "Так,ребята стоп-кадр, вот родился новый шедевр демативаторов! надпись читаем по их лицам: Я пришел сюда врываться!)))" Или комментировать когда фотограф делает фотки с гостями, их расставляет))

----------


## Татьяна30

Игра Кнопка. Мужчины исполняют роль кнопок, а женщины отвечают на вопросы. Кто быстрее нажмет на кнопку , та и отвечает.Кнопка

1.Сколько букв в слове свадьба? (7)
2.Имя невесты?
3.Фамилия жениха?
4.В каком городе вы сейчас находитесь?
5.Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)
6.Они украшают мужчину. (Шрамы)
7.У мужчин она скупая (Слеза)
8.Их часто кидают на ветер (Деньги)
9.Какой образ жизни советуют вести врачи? (Здоровый)
10.Специальность Айболита. (Ветеринар)
11.Певица, слепившая своего возлюбленного из того, что было. (Алёна Апина)
12.Начинающий автолюбитель. (Чайник)
13.Гроза зятя. (Тёща)
14.Мать мужа. (Свекровь)
15.Отец жены. (Тесть)
16Муж дочери. (Зять)

----------


## Nechaykat

Выпускная – прощальная песня-переделка (4-летней школы йоги) на мелодию песни "Пора в путь-дорогу"

І. Осенним вечером, вечером, вечером
               Когда другим, похоже, делать вовсе нечего
                                     Мы в школу йоги все идем,
                                     Физподготовку проведем
                                     И все законы по общенью разберем.

Припев: Пора знать праноямы
                И делать асаны, а комплексы, конечно, выполнять.
                Научим мы тело
                Силой шавасаны в небо взлетать.

                                 ІІ. И зимним вечером, вечером под луной
                                       Опять спешим, ведь мы остались – 
                                       Это курс второй.
                                       Двойник пришел нам помогать,
                                       А медитация опять
                                       Дает нам силы, чтобы чакры распознать.

Припев: Пора анахату
                Не путать с аджной нам   и научиться рисовать,
                Любить манипуру
                И сахасрару не обижать.

                                 ІІІ. А вот весна и дел по горло, но мы вечером
                                        Идем на третий курс, он сказочно отмеченный.
                                        Цивилизации узнать
                                        И ранг героев отличать,
                                        Героев сказок предстоит изображать.

Припев: Пора знать Арктиду
               И Атлантиду,      а Пацифиду наблюдать,
               Понять Иметиду,
                Азиатиду бы с Хиттидой не смешать.

                                 ІV. И как же скоро лето – вот оно – четвертый курс,
                                        Уже с утра мы на занятиях, вошли во вкус.
                                         Родным инструктор всем нам стал,
                                        От нас он, кажется, устал……
                                         Но есть надежда на Юпитер и Астрал!

 Припев: Пора в путь-дорогу,
                Дорогу дальнюю, дальнюю, ведь бесконечен путь,
                Сначала у моря 
                нам остановочка чтоб отдохнуть.

                                    V. Мы йоги бравые, бравые, бравые,
                                         Но чтоб не сглазили подруги нас кудрявые
                                         Мы перед выходом еще
                                         Подхарму выполним легко,
                                          Поможет всем, конечно, в этом мантра ОМММ!

Припев: (2-й вариант) Пускай судьба забросит нас делеко, пускай!
                                        Ты только всех друзей не забывай и знай:
                                       Путей очень много,
                                       Друг – это тоже Путь, ты так и знай!
Вдруг кому-то пригодится.

----------


## Порубовы

> А я во всю пытаюсь продвинуть этот продукт у нас в Нижнем. "Хромая Лошадь" подвела = многие боятся. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhsaStYvTbQ


прикольная штука. для трезвых людей

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Даааааааа, это даже круче чайного пакетика.
Таня-Курочка, эта бумага точно не подведет! :)))) А то в Одессе почему-то чайные не летают.... :Vah:

----------


## Татьяна30

не помню, встречала ли это здесь, но на юбилеях проходит хорошо.
Справка о прохождении техосмотра транспортного средства (ФИО) по случаю 50-летия.

1. Владелец - жена, (ФИО).
2. Год выпуска - (дата). Пробег-50 лет.
3. Место выпуска - (место рождения).
4. Грузоподъемность - (состав семьи, включая внуков).
5. Внешний вид - молодцеватый, местами овальный, фары не разбиты, кузов не помят.
6. Цвет - кофе с молоком, на крыше проблески серебристого металлика.
7. Комплектность: ходовая часть - задняя подвеска с усиленными амортизаторами, передняя подвеска включается после полной заправки.
8. Заливная горловина к пивоводкобаку - луженая.
9. Двигатель работает ровно, без посторонних шумов, добрый, наполнен любовью.
10. Сливная система - выполняет 2 функции - одну утром, по нужде самого транспортного средства, вторую - вечером, по требованию владелицы - (ФИО).
11. Выхлопная система - исправна, содержание сероводорода в пределах ПДК (не допускается заправка двигателя горючим на основе бобовых культур, например, горохом).
12. Ручной тормоз не проверен, владелец к рычагу тормоза никого не подпускает.
13. Аптечка отсутствует из-за ее ненадобности.
14. Огнетушитель покупается в ближайшем ларьке, когда горит внутри салона.
15. Левый поворотник ни разу не включался.

Инспектор читает заключение:

Государственная инспекция безопасности дорожного движения сделала заключение:
1. Состояние транспортного средства - отличное.
2. Со слов владелицы, на нем еще можно ездить и ездить.
Для надежной работы транспортного средства рекомендуется:
1. Проводить смазку горловины регулярно: по праздникам, после бани, в дни рождения владелицы и т.д.
2. Заправку производить качественным горючим с а.к.т числом 40 градусов, допускается заправка с меньшим а.к.т числом, но в больших количествах.
3. Жена! Поставила транспортное средство на стоянку, пусть стоит, тяни рычаг ручного тормоза на себя и почаще подлезай под транспортное средство, проверяй работоспособность.
4. Не разрешается использовать транспортное средство по доверенности.
5. Владелец, помни! Машина любит ласку, чистоту и смазку.

Дата проведения следующего техосмотра - (через 50 лет), после пробега 100 лет.
Государственная инспекция безопасности дорожного движения.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhsaStYvTbQ


прикольно....



> это бумага для выпечки.


она так и называется?

----------


## Саша Буч

> прикольно....
> 
> она так и называется?


Стёб да стёб кругооооом.... Нет. называется она - Бумага Желаний ! И женщины в восторге !




> Спасибо Светику, этот чайный пакетик всегда воспринемают на Ура  
> 
> 
> 
> Танюш, это бумага для выпечки. Я использую когда пеку в духовке.


Этто здорово, что у Вас получилось. А я тонну разной бумаги сжёг, но не работало...Так и пришлось из Нью-Йорка выписывать...

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 


> Этто здорово, что у Вас получилось. А я тонну разной бумаги сжёг, но не работало...Так и пришлось из Нью-Йорка выписывать...


 круто!!!!

----------


## юрик71

> Даааааааа, это даже круче чайного пакетика.
> Таня-Курочка, эта бумага точно не подведет! :)))) А то в Одессе почему-то чайные не летают....


может у вас притяжение земли слишком большое? :Grin: 

пробовал,Липтон-взлетает, только чай надо высыпать прежде :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

> у нас на Форуме не менее замечательно "летает" чайный пакетик с подачи Светланы Мишкиной...


или я такая трудная или не могу найти о чём это вы все так интересно общаетесь..  страшно интересно (про бумагу желаний я поняла, а про пакетики нет.как их то поджигать...........  я сначала терпела, но сегодня видимо предел...ткните меня неразумную , чтобы прочитать про эти пакетики , иначе сама скоро залетаю ....ну всё ... пошла экспериментировать

----------


## Марина Дудник

Этап первый - покупаешь чай в пакетиках, типа принцесса нури или гита! В этих дешовых пакетиках, пакетик можно развернуть и он станет полой трубкой! То есть нет проклееной перемычки на сгибе! И начинаешь колдовать. Есть придуманная питча про космонавтов, можно придумать что то свое! Но по ходу пьессы.... Отрезаешь верьёвочку, затем отрезаешь (ровно) место скрепления двух хвостиков бумажных, там где скрепочка... и высыпаешь заварку. Аккуратно расправляешь образовавшуюся трубочку, ставишь её на попа... то есть на краешки ровно срезанные и сверху поджигаешь! эффект происходит когда вся бумажная трубочка сгорит!

----------


## sa-sha76

> эффект происходит когда вся бумажная трубочка сгорит!


как всё подробно класс   уменя всё получилось с первого раза только я ничего не обрезала просто убрала скрепочку и расправила пакетик....ура  ..я не волшебник  я только учусь.....  Маришенька спасибо !

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Стёб да стёб кругооооом.... Нет. называется она - Бумага Желаний ! И женщины в восторге !
> 
> 
> Этто здорово, что у Вас получилось. А я тонну разной бумаги сжёг, но не работало...Так и пришлось из Нью-Йорка выписывать...


Отлично летает "принцесса нури"чайный пакетик.Я тоже много испробовала,поняла,что чем дешевле,тем летучее.Остановилась на принцессе,только с черной бумажечкой на нитке.Я лично брала в "Магните".Спасибо тому,кто это придумал огромное!!!!!!!!!!!Использую давно,всегда восторг зрителей.И на свадьбе и на юбилее.

----------


## Tina37

Тоже с успехом применяю на праздниках "летающую" бумагу уже около года. Отдельное спасибо за чайный пакетик!

----------


## Порубовы

*юрик71*, гораздо интереснее, кому нужен чужой сайт за такие деньги?


все кто жжёт пакетики и бумагу, скажите пожалуйста - вы сами это делаете, показывая гостям? или им тоже даёте побаловаться?

----------


## РЁВА

Хочу поделиться с вами тем,что на праздник стараюсь всех гостей как-то объединить.На детском - всем колпачки ( фольгированные),с  тематическим уклоном если вечер,то атрибут связан с этой темой,например морская,то полосочка присутствует в галстуках и бантиках,на цветочном юбилее итак понятно...цветы,на тех,где вокруг даты завязано,то эта цифра у кого на ободок,кому брошкой,кому браслетик.Мне кажется это красиво.А вы так делаете?Или я заморачиваюсь?http://forum.in-ku.com/images/smilies/tu.gif

----------


## Матильда 1967

> *юрик71*, гораздо интереснее, кому нужен чужой сайт за такие деньги?
> 
> 
> все кто жжёт пакетики и бумагу, скажите пожалуйста - вы сами это делаете, показывая гостям? или им тоже даёте побаловаться?


Я всегда делаю сама.Бывало,что не получалось.Вроде и пакетик такой-же,но или дуновение ветра,или не очень ровно отрезала...У нас с музыкантом после таких"провалов" договоренность.Если пакет полетел-песня"Призрачно все в этом мире бушующем",а если не полетел,то я говорю" Такие большие,а в сказки верите...бла-бла ...подвожу,что здесь собрались самые лучшие,преданные...друзья и для вас эта песня .И он поет про друзей.А уж если гостю дать ,из под контроля все выйдет и 90%что не получится.(я так думаю,ведь люди выпивают,расслабляются)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Может заморочено объясню, но конкурс для компании, где гости не любят подвижные игры, а с удовольствием развлекаются за столом, проходил всегда отлично и азартно!
В прошлом году 8 марта вели в компании человек из 20 .Программа называлась «Кругосветное путешествие». Одна дама из гостей была именинницей, поэтому игры и конкурсы были связаны с днем рождения в том числе. Специально для этой программы мы готовили игру «КАЗИНО»:
Итак, господа, наша следующая остановка неповторимый и яркий Лас-Вегас! Под раскаленным солнцем пустыни стоит удивительный город-оазис, ослепляющий своей красотой. «Город - сказка», «настоящий остров сокровищ», «мираж посреди пустыни», «город мечты»! Эти искрометные описания города дают ему восхищенные туристы. В Лас- Вегас приезжают не просто отдохнуть, посмотреть достопримечательности и развлечься. Сюда едут насладиться божественной красотой и получить мощнейший заряд положительных эмоций! Этот город поистине обладает магнетическими способностями и этим привлекает огромное количество туристов со всего мира. Вы можете сказать, что вас уже ничем не удивить. Побывав в Лас-Вегасе, вы убедитесь в том, что это не так!
 Ну а сегодня мы приглашаем вас в необычное казино! И пусть оно виртуальное, но адреналин, призы, эмоции,- все настоящее!
Давайте же определим для начала, кого в вашей компании больше всего любят деньги! 

Игра-манок «Мешок денег».
В  небольшом мешке у ведущей купюры-сувениры (мы покупали сувениры-доллары) и просто чистые листы бумаги такой же формы, как и купюры. Ведущая проходит мимо игроков несколько раз, и предлагает каждому за один раз достать только одну купюру. Далее подводим итог, тот ,у кого оказались купюры, а не листы, выходит на игровую площадку. Игроки и те, кто остались за столом, должны разделиться поровну. Если у вас остался «лишний игрок», дайте ему задание помогать вам в проведении игры, следить за тем, «не мухлюют ли» игроки!

«Казино»
Игроки, которые остались за столом получают конверты. У каждого в конверте есть следующие предметы:
- игральные карты  достоинством от 2 до 10 (т.е.без дам ,валетов, королей, тузов)  в разном количестве ( у нескольких игроков сумма цифр всех карт составляет 17); 
- квадраты из цветной бумаги разных цветов ( у нескольких игроков квадраты зеленого цвета);
-листы с любыми цифрами ( у одного или нескольких игроков с цифрой 7);
-листы с любыми рисунками (у одного или нескольких игроков с изображением вишни);
-у одного игрока карточка с изображением подковы. 
 Мы всегда следим за тем, чтобы каждый конверт в какой-либо номинации был выигрышным, чтобы в процессе игр никто не огорчался.

Игроки, стоящие в зале, выбирают из людей, сидящих за столом пару. Начинается игра. После розыгрыша каждой номинации игроки меняют пары, чтобы сохранить интригу, кто выиграет суперприз.

Ведущая:
1.Послушайте музыкальный отрывок. Скажите или пропойте, сколько лет исполнилась нашей имениннице? (Звучит музыкальный отрывок «Чайф»-17 лет.)
Уважаемые игроки за столом, посмотрите, у кого сумма всех карт составляет 17?
Кто играл в паре с ними? (Выигравшие номинацию получают по монете- шоколад в золотой фольге).
2. О какой сумме денег поется в следующем отрывке? ( Звучит отрывок из песни «Я убью тебя, лодочник»- «…семь рубликов дал…») Те, у кого сыграла цифра 7, получают по монете.
3.Теперь определимся с цветом. (Музыкальный отрывок «Трава у дома» , выигрывает зеленый цвет, раздаем монеты)
4.Игра с картинками. ( «Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани». Выигрывают вишни)
5. Ну а теперь найдем самого удачливого среди вас! («Поцелуй меня удача» .) Тот, у кого оказалась подкова и тот кто играл с ним в паре объявляются самыми удачливыми, получают по золотой монете, небольшому призу.

Теперь подсчитайте, сколько монет собрал каждый из вас? Подводятся итоги игры. Награждаются победители. 
 Вот музыкальные нарезки к этой игре.
http://narod.ru/disk/3855258001/Казино.rar.html
Если какой-то момент описала непонятно, пишите, опишу детально.

----------


## manja

> Вот музыкальные нарезки к этой игре. 
> http://narod.ru/disk/3855258001/Казино.rar.html


НАТАШЕНЬКА 
спасибо дорогая...мне лично погравилась идея этой игры...
она подходит для моей новоцй программы..
Только у меня такая беда..я не могу скачать с народа...Видимо мой сервер..ничего не принимает с народа...

Большая просьба выслать мне на почту
vima-schaefer@t-online.de

буду тебе очень признательна..

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Только у меня такая беда..я не могу скачать с народа...Видимо мой сервер..ничего не принимает с народа...
> 
> Большая просьба выслать мне на почту
> vima-schaefer@t-online.de
> 
> буду тебе очень признательна..


Мария, выслала несколькими письмами, одним архивом без файлообменника не получается!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

В прошлом году проводили программу "В гостях у сказки". Там проводили конкурс под названием "Зеркало". Идея не нова, но прошла у нас отлично. Нужно было, услышав песню на языке Зазеркалья ( мелодия перевёрнута наоборот), отгадать какой сказочный герой и какую песню поёт.
 Тут архив "перевёрнутых" песен и правильных ответов.
http://narod.ru/disk/7721081001/%D0%...D0%BE.rar.html

В архиве также свадебный вариант поздравления молодожёнов жителями Зазеркалья.

----------


## кукушка лесная

> НАТАШЕНЬКА 
> спасибо дорогая...мне лично погравилась идея этой игры...
> она подходит для моей новоцй программы..
> Только у меня такая беда..я не могу скачать с народа...Видимо мой сервер..ничего не принимает с народа...
> 
> Большая просьба выслать мне на почту
> vima-schaefer@t-online.de
> 
> буду тебе очень признательна..



Девчата,идея превосходная, спасибо!!! Вот только и я с народа скачать не могу:( А можно и мне на почту nayana777@rambler.ru:)) Заранее благодарна!

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Что то подобное проводили на выпускном. Тяжеловато получилось, то ли я плохо объяснила))) А на юбилеях, думаю, не пройдет. Тяжело идет лотерея - ассоциация, это задание еще сложнее. ИМХО



Данные символы подходят для узкого круга людей. Необходимо использовать известные жесты и статуи, к примеру статую свободы, или Ленина, или Никулина,или даже писающего мальчика:)) :Blush2:

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Девочки, спасибо вам за опытные советы! Я  поняла,  что с молодыми  заранее надо эти моменты обговаривать.   Но вот гостей  еще как предупредить, что воровство обязательно проиграем на свадьбе, и чтоб они "поперек батьки в пекло не лезли", а то ведь могут в  самый неподходящий момент СВОРОВАТЬ. Или уже "плясать"  от  них, мягко приспосабливаясь и разруливая ситуацию?
> 
>  Что- то спасибок здесь не вижу.. Это у меня одной или у всех так в этой теме?


 я на банкете после подарков, провожу костюмированный блок с конкурсами, а открывают его пираты со стороны гостей невесты и похищают невесту размещая ее на тронном и видном всем месте, а жениху декламируют свои требования. К примеру: ящик рома, сундук с золотом и море зрелищ...
А

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Ещё раз спасибо за идейки. Попытаюсь всё-таки смастерить арки, ведь потом и для  встречи молодых могут пригодиться. Или арки на свадьбе это уже прошлый век?


Если трудно сделать арки, можно взять разноцветные ленты, привязать к краям колокольчики звонкие рыбацкие и подарить встречу с колокольным перезвоном и связать это с тем фактом, что колокольный перезвон оберегает все самое ценное для молодых  супругов, а главное их любовь и гармонию в семье

----------


## кукушка лесная

> А вот мои арки 
> 
> http://cs9672.vkontakte.ru/u31425571...x_a72d766c.jpg


И мне захотелось под такими прогулятьс,даже мои звонкие ленты отдыхают:))

----------


## кукушка лесная

> Привет всем. Спасибо за арки: за советы и демонстрацию. Наконец-то дочитала до конца эту страничку форума. Как  и многие пользователи отношусь к отряду самоучек. Все примудрости работы познавала через собственные победы и неудачи. Сначала, когда стала знакомиться с материалами форума,  опустились руки, оказывается я столько ещё не знаю, затем, выросли крылья: появились идеи, хочется привнести много нового и свежего в свою работу. Спасибо за это ВСЕМ! 
> 
>   Много раз обсуждалась *тема кража и  выкупа невесты.*
>  Не писала раньше, т.к. не знала, может уже такие образы у кого-то есть, но не увидела, поэтому делюсь своим выкупом невесты на свадьбе. 
> 
> *Кастинг невест.*
> 
> Скажу причину вам ажиотажа.
> У нас серьёзная случилася пропажа.
> ...



Привет! Где-то я уже писала. В начале банкета я провожу подобный вариант, для того чтобы еще раз взбудоражить гостей после прогулки. Вот только жених у меня появляется один под песню Андрея Миронова "Женюсь...", мы начинаем проводить испытание для жениха медными трубами и  мужской слабостью пленяя его женскими образами. Появляются по очереди , каждая под свою музыку претендентки на роль невесты, Первая работящая доярка Валентина,вторая умная и деловая,не совсем красивая,третья полиция безнравственности Эммануель,четвертая мисс грация и нежность балерина Катрин, и лишь рятой появляется невеста настоящая под музыку из мюзикла "Золушка" "А на свете все об одном девушки мечтают..." Тоже проходит на ура;))

----------


## кукушка лесная

[QUOTE=sa-sha76;3953619]форумчане  добрый вечер !а теперь вот буду просить совета..вопрос такой..  как знакомите гостей , можно я расскажу как уже пробовала знакомить ,а потом буду рада  подсказкам    .
.1представление гостей в виде цветов и деревьев( каждому  гостю на входе выдаётся бейджик с названием)  поселившихся в волшебном юбилейном лесу (эта тема я думаю всем хорошо знакома пояснять  особо не нужно я зачитываю  стишки  а про кого они  каштан или тюльпан  те встают и представляются по именам   )
2  по знаку зодиака  (те же стишки и то же представление по именам)
3  объявляю  ,что сегодня  необычный вечер и хочется чтоб мужчины как раньше на балах  сами представили нам свою даму  употребив  перед её именем как минимум



































Ая на свадьбе их знакомлю по цветовой гамме, так как цвет много информации в себе таит и представляю все в шуточной форме, туда же можно добавить градацию по профессиям , по родственным связям. А перед танцевальной паузой, гости выстраивают обручальные кольца наперегонки и дарят новобрачным возможность пройти под вратами желаний, а затем я начинаю наш дружный танец в обручальных кольцах на знакомство и раскрепощение гостей. Во время танца внутреннее кольцо состоящее из родственников жениха на паузе ,разворачивается лицом к внешенему кругу , состоящему из родственников невесты представляются друг другу , обнимаются и целуются. Во время танца провожу 5 таких пауз и потом начинаю дискотеку.

----------


## светик семицветик

> Приветик.Проводила конкурс "породнение" Вызывала по одному человечку с обеих сторон Ж и Н.Говорю.что кашу заваривают детки,а расхлебывают предки.готовы расхлебывать кашу?Кашу внести! Приносят огромную кастрюлю с крышкой.На обоих родственников надеваю широкий фартук с грудкой и двумя лямочками,завязываю на двух "людях",выдаю огромные деревянные ложки и спрашиваю:"Готовы кашу есть за молодых?"Робкие реплики.Открываю крышку,а там рецепт манной каши 2шт.
>    ХОЧЕШЬ НЕ ХОЧЕШЬ,А ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НАДО!!!!!


классная идея! Я как раз ищу что-нибудь новенькое для гадания на первенца! Т.к. всем извесные пупсы уже поднадоели мне самой  и закзачики это уже видели. А эта идея просто супер!

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Привет, Светик. Мне кажется "каша" для породнения больше подходит, чем для гадания на первенца. Я сама молодоженам предлагаю несколько вариантов гадания на первенца. 1. фартук и галстук с потайными карманами (придумка Корниченко Л.И. с её разрешения если нужно поделюсь),
2.ангелы с цветами, 3.бабочки с цветами (дети цветы жизни), 4.зайцы с капустой (сумочки в виде качана) - всё это денежные конкурсы, и 5. строим снеговика и снежную бабу, кто  быстрее "снегурочку" слепит. Эту игру можно в парах проводить, а можно командой по 7 человек. Жалко что она подходит только для зимы.

----------


## Богиня

> классная идея! Я как раз ищу что-нибудь новенькое для гадания на первенца! Т.к. всем извесные пупсы уже поднадоели мне самой  и закзачики это уже видели. А эта идея просто супер!


я не понимаю...что именно супер...рецепт это смешно или с ним надо что то делать? :Smile3:

----------


## manja

> Привет, Светик. Мне кажется "каша" для породнения больше подходит, чем для гадания на первенца.


*Свадебный* пир на Руси назывался кашею. «Заварил *кашу* – расхлебывай! 
сколько поговорок про кашу...И мне кажется привлечь..на эпизод гадание на младенца тоже спокойно подходит...заварили мололые кашу...то есть как в старину говорили..затеяли пир.
.И не скажешь же как в известной поговорке на свадьбе говорили про молодых..если бы они не смогли приготовить кашу..То есть с ним мол кашу не сваришь..
то есть то что молодые мол не подходят друг к другу..Еще как подходят...вы только посмотрите как они сейчас по традиции кашу хлебать будут...из одного горшочка...
вот...ложечка жениха нырнула в горшок..пятый раз...что я вам скажу...Быть в вашей семье пять малышей...
ну и так далее...Это я сейчас так навскидку....

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> *Свадебный* пир на Руси назывался кашею. «Заварил *кашу* – расхлебывай! 
> сколько поговорок про кашу...И мне кажется привлечь..на эпизод гадание на младенца тоже спокойно подходит...заварили мололые кашу...то есть как в старину говорили..затеяли пир.
> .И не скажешь же как в известной поговорке на свадьбе говорили про молодых..если бы они не смогли приготовить кашу..То есть с ним мол кашу не сваришь..
> то есть то что молодые мол не подходят друг к другу..Еще как подходят...вы только посмотрите как они сейчас по традиции кашу хлебать будут...из одного горшочка...
> вот...ложечка жениха нырнула в горшок..пятый раз...что я вам скажу...Быть в вашей семье пять малышей...
> ну и так далее...Это я сейчас так навскидку....


Ну да можно. А потом ещё ж. и н. могут угостить родителей, родных, гостей (так обычно в обряде с кашей делают), и все , кто попробуют кашу, обещают водиться с их малышами.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Попробую описать номер, который мы готовили на 8 марта, хотя это будет, наверное, непросто. Я опишу только идею, т.к. готовым воспользоваться никому не удастся – он написан для конкретной компании. Но если идея кому-то подойдет,- с радостью делимся. Называется номер «Рыбалка». Подходит для коллектива, где все приглашенные пары (ну, в смысле : муж-жена, парень-девушка). На подготовительном этапе мы узнали как пары в этом коллективе познакомились, как мужчины ухаживали за своими избранницами, какие-то смешные случаи из жизни. Было это невероятно трудно, потому что мужчины предпочитают ничего такого не помнить. После этого скомпоновали стихотворно-музыкальный рассказ, т.е. в какой-то момент незаконченную стихотворную часть продолжала песня или фраза из фильма. Заготовили бутафорские удочки по количеству мужчин. Выглядел номер так :
      Рассказ ведущей о том, что однажды мужчины решили отдохнуть от женщин, поэтому договорились в день N встретится на рыбалке. Выход первого мужчины, который приехал на рыбалку. Короткое стихотворное представление героя, музыка под его выход. Присев на стул на сцене, получив удочку, ловил грустно рыбу, думая о любимой. Стихотворное представление его избранницы, песня, подходящая по смыслу (отрывок песни).Воспоминание о знакомстве, ухаживании, муз. отрывок песни или фраза.   (Например, один из героев познакомился с любимой в институте, вечерами залазил к ней в окно с цветами) Вот музыкальный пример к истории этого героя:http://turbobit.od.ua/cr5nkea5r955.html
1 Выход.
2. Фраза Ипполита из «Иронии судьбы…» после рассказа о том, что лазил в окно.
3 Отрывок песни «Свет в твоем окне», после рассказа о ностальгии героя  по тому времени.
Каждый блок- рассказ о паре заканчивался словами : «Дай Бог памяти, в каком это году…»

Так мы рассказывали о каждой паре в зале. Реакцию людей невозможно описать : плакали, смеялись, стоя аплодировали…
В конце рассказа мужчины поймали золотую рыбку и подарили её любимым на 8 марта.
Дамы загадывали три желанья, которые исполняли мужчины. 
Вот, описала, как смогла. По этой же задумке, вернее по заказу клиентов, которые видели «Рыбалку» делали «Морское путешествие» ( мы собирали на корабле команду для путешествия).

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Я как раз ищу что-нибудь новенькое для гадания на первенца!


Хочу поделиться тем, как у меня проходит гадание на первенца:
Пусть знают наши молодые секреты свадебных затей, что часто в гнездышки пустые приносят аисты детей! Друзья, встречаем аиста!
Звучит музыка "В мире животных". Вылетает аист (беру из гостей самого младшенького, заранее переодеваю его за кулисами в костюм, в одной руке- мешочек красный (на девочку), в другой - синий (на мальчика)).

----------


## Богиня

> Хочу поделитьсятем, что у меня гадание на первенца проходит так: Пусть знают наши молодые секреты свадебных затей, что часто в гнездышки пустые приносят аисты детей! Друзья, встречаем аиста! Звучит музыка "В мире животных". Вылетает аист (беру из гостей самого младшенького, заранее переодеваю его за кулисами в костюм, в одной руке- мешочек красный (на девочку), в другой - синий (на мальчика)).


а если самому младшенькому 25 лет...? :Vah:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> а если самому младшенькому 25 лет...?


Даже если младшенькому пятьдесят. Костюм безразмерный. Просто часто на свадьбах просят детей задействовать, а мне обычно не до них. Призами я никого не обижаю, но дети безумно рады поучаствовать, тем более в таком ответственном мероприятии как гадание на первенца. Еще хочу добавить, что за три года моей работы все предсказания сбылись. Совпадение конечно, но.... может и есть в этом что-то...

Свою идею про аиста считаю хорошей, но приелось, и новенького чего-нибудь хочется. Вот думаю шапку-буденовку приобрести и ее применить + ободок с косами??? Может еще будут предложения как по-новому преподнести эту традицию гадания на первенца?

----------


## Богиня

> Даже если младшенькому пятьдесят. Костюм безразмерный. Просто часто на свадьбах просят детей задействовать, а мне обычно не до них. Призами я никого не обижаю, но дети безумно рады поучаствовать, тем более в таком ответственном мероприятии как гадание на первенца. Еще хочу добавить, что за три года моей работы все предсказания сбылись. Совпадение конечно, но.... может и есть в этом что-то...


я, конечно, не знаю что у Вас за контингент...но по мне лично нелепица...аист ребятенок куда ни шло...но взрослый... :Tu: и ни разу не отказывались?

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> я, конечно, не знаю что у Вас за контингент...но по мне лично нелепица...аист ребятенок куда ни шло...но взрослый...и ни разу не отказывались?


Контингент разный. Не помню, чтобы отказывались. По крайней мере горшочки детские и ползунки не признаю. Так идеи будут или только критика? М-да, подумаешь в следующий раз делиться своими наработками или с умным видом "комменты" вставлять и баллы зарабатывать.

----------


## Богиня

> Контингент разный. Не помню, чтобы отказывались. По крайней мере горшочки детские и ползунки не признаю. Так идеи будут или только критика? М-да, подумаешь в следующий раз делиться своими наработками или с умным видом "комменты" вставлять и баллы зарабатывать.


 :Smile3: мне баллы не нужны)))) , а они чего дают, кстати?
...аисты точно Ваша наработка? 
и второе...я задала вопрос, поомучто мне правда интересно. а диферамбы не пою, уж извените...если не вижу повода их петь... :Yes4:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Контингент разный. Не помню, чтобы отказывались. По крайней мере горшочки детские и ползунки не признаю. Так идеи будут или только критика? М-да, подумаешь в следующий раз делиться своими наработками или с умным видом "комменты" вставлять и баллы зарабатывать.


А у меня жених и невеста в зонты красный и синий собирают.

----------


## skomorox

> мне баллы не нужны)))) , а они чего дают, кстати?


Вредная монашка, баллы ничего не дают, также, как и зелёненькие квадратики. Это просто приятно тем, кто неровно дышит к спасибам и дифирамбам! )))

----------


## Zabanka

> Свою идею про аиста считаю хорошей, но приелось, и новенького чего-нибудь хочется.


Использую еще урны для голосования (маленькие офисные урны) и горшки детские.  Горшки также называю урнами для голосования.

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Использую еще урны для голосования (маленькие офисные урны) и горшки детские. Горшки также называю урнами для голосования.


Где-то недавно на форуме видела с ними фотки. Парни одели эти горшки  на голову и получились такие своеобразные самбреро (дизайн позволял).  Я сначала даже не поняла, что это  горшки, пока не увидела следующую фотографию (по-моему это  в отчетах кто-то отчитывался  о свадьбе родственника)

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> мне баллы не нужны)))) , а они чего дают, кстати?
> ...аисты точно Ваша наработка?


Стих про аиста не мой. Это подводка к "вылету" переодетого в аиста гостя. Я придумала это три года назад и провожу по сей день. Может у кого-то тоже что-то подобное, по крайней мере здесь не встречала. Еще вариант сбора такой: на парня одевала ободок с косичками (он собирал на девочку), на девушку колпачок (как у Петрушки) (она собирала на мальчика). 
А насчет зелененьких квадратиков - я и не обращала на них внимания. Это что вообще такое?

----------


## Славина

> Это что вообще такое?


*Эллочка*, зеленые квадратики - это твоя репутация на форуме, если наведешь на неё мышкой, можешь узнать, что думают о тебе форумчане.

----------


## Берез@ка

> Попробую описать номер, который мы готовили на 8 марта, хотя это будет, наверное, непросто. Я опишу только идею, т.к. готовым воспользоваться никому не удастся – он написан для конкретной компании. Но если идея кому-то подойдет,- с радостью делимся. Называется номер «Рыбалка».


Спасибо за идею, здорово! Мы тоже однажды проводили игру, собравшись семьями праздновать Новый год. Только наша игра была по принципу "Кто хочет стать миллионером". Среди шуточных ответов был одни правильный, который мы предварительно узнали. Тоже было весело.

Хочу предложить песню-переделку на мотив "Бель", которую иногда исполняю на мужских юбилеях. Песня посвящена жене юбиляра, пою, как правило, перед поздравлением жены:
Свет озарил однажды твою душу.
И твой покой навеки был нарушен.
Слов, красивых, громких слов ты ей не говорил,
Но сердце женское навеки покорил.

    Она с тобою, вопреки всем злым ветрам,
    Делила радости и горе пополам.
    И на перекрестке своих жизненных путей
    Ты за поддержкой обращался только к ней.
    Такой заботы и любви ты не найдешь,
    О как же счастлив ты, что рядом с ней живешь!

Пусть пролетают годы чередою,
Но лишь она пройдет весь путь с тобою,
Знай: за вереницей суеты, хлопот и дел 
Все ее мысли и заботы – о тебе.

    Подругу верную всегда ты береги,
    И пусть завидуют друзья все и враги,
    Ведь она умеет и ценить, и понимать,
    И никогда тебя не станет осуждать.
    Такой заботы и любви ты не найдешь.
    О как же счастлив ты, что вместе с ней живешь!

----------


## Веда

> Хочу поделиться тем, как у меня проходит гадание на первенца:
> Пусть знают наши молодые секреты свадебных затей, что часто в гнездышки пустые приносят аисты детей! Друзья, встречаем аиста!
> Звучит музыка "В мире животных". Вылетает аист (беру из гостей самого младшенького, заранее переодеваю его за кулисами в костюм, в одной руке- мешочек красный (на девочку), в другой - синий (на мальчика)).


Лунный цветочек, скажи, пожалуйста, а что следует  дальше? 
Просто сбор денег в красный мешочек за девочку и в синий мешочек за мальчика? Или как-то иначе? 

У меня была мысль переодевать в аистов свидетелей (но только элементы, а не весь костюм) и корзину в руки. А вот что собирать в корзину, никак не могу придумать. Просто деньги, мне кажется не очень интересным. :Blush2: 
Пупсиков - зачем так много пупсиков молодым? 
Киндер-сюрпризы - интересно, но тогда нужно либо озадачить заранее гостей, либо увеличить  расходы молодых, чтобы приобрести нужное количество и раздать гостям для голосования-гадания.
Вот и задумалась... :Blush2:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Лунный цветочек, скажи, пожалуйста, а что следует дальше?
> Просто сбор денег в красный мешочек за девочку и в синий мешочек за мальчика? Или как-то иначе?


Да, у меня просто сбор денег, и кстати единственный за всю свадьбу, если не считать сбора на "сыр". Затем вызываю близ сидящую пару для подведения итогов. Пока ребята считают, аист контролирует, а гости болеют и кричат: Мальчик! Девочка! И вот наконец озвучиваем набранные суммы. Аплодируем! Аисту - спасибо и просьба почаще залетать в гости к нашим новобрачным. Собранные средства торжественно передаются в дополнение к первоначальному капиталу молодым со словами: "А вы, молодые, эти денежки приберегите и только на первенца употребите" Тост за здоровое потомство семьи "Ивановых"!

У меня тоже частичный костюм аиста - крылья, шапочка белая (типа беретки) с красными рюшами, клюв, бантик. 

А насчет свидетелей - я их в мышей переодеваю, перед тем как свидетелей вызвать - спрашиваю  у гостей: Почему на свадьбах принято собирать на "сыр", а не на колбасу например? Выслушиваю разные ответы. Говорю правильный. И так как сыр любят мышки мы наших очаровательных свидетелей под ваши аплодисменты и поддержку нарядим в не мене очаровательных мышек!!! Только вот тоже надоели мне эти мыши. Кто-нибудь подскажет чем заменить?

----------


## таняня

Лунный цветочек_85, впервые слышу. что на свадьбе собирают деньги на сыр. Это национальная традиция? Я заинтригована.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Лунный цветочек_85, впервые слышу. что на свадьбе собирают деньги на сыр. Это национальная традиция? Я заинтригована.


Я немного растерялась от Вашего вопроса. Если Вы серьезно, то процесс вручения подарков, денег - называется сбором на сыр. А у Вас как называется? Кстати нет здесь темы свадебных традиций разных регионов. Было бы интересно ознакомиться - ведь у нас такая многонациональная страна Россия-матушка.

----------


## таняня

Я серьёзно! Я сама удивилась сборам на сыр.  У нас это называется обряд дарения. Происходит либо по-европескому стилю, или с барынями.

----------


## таняня

Лунный цветочек_8  Вот теперь гадаю, а почему на сыр?

----------


## Богиня

если говорить о традициях...то сыром невеста в той же Норвегии угощает в финале гостей, мелко режет на кусочки. а по поводу сборов на сыр...такой традиции нет), или я ошибаюсь? интересно :Smile3:  кто назвал процесс сбора подарков сбором на сыр?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

У нас - нет, но я у многих читала про сыр.Это именно дары, подарки.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Лунный цветочек_8  Вот теперь гадаю, а почему на сыр?


Так... версий много. Мне вот эта нравится. Раньше, сыр считался достатком в доме. В деревнях к свадьбам готовились специальные караваи сыров. (Они и по сей день готовятся - вкусно - умереть, не встать! :)))) Дружко вызывал всех родственников по старшинству чтобы поздравить молодых, выпить и закусить сыром - самым лакомым угощением. И, конечно, положить что-нибудь на "сыр".

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Я немного растерялась от Вашего вопроса. Если Вы серьезно, то процесс вручения подарков, денег - называется сбором на сыр. А у Вас как называется? Кстати нет здесь темы свадебных традиций разных регионов. Было бы интересно ознакомиться - ведь у нас такая многонациональная страна Россия-матушка.


У нас В Оренбуржье тоже называют"на сыр".На некоторых свадьбах даже нарезают мелко сыр,на шпажки нанизывают и когда гость подарил-закусывает этим сыром.И деньги ,подаренные,называют "сЫрными"

----------


## Богиня

теперь я поняла откуда ноги растут... :Smile3: 

Второй день. Обрядами второго дня являлись «сырный стол» и хождение за водой.

Теперь молодожены могли участвовать в застолье с замужними и женатыми в полной мере. «Сырный стол» отличался от свадебного «разнесением сыров»: дружка по старшинству вызывал сначала родственников молодой жены, а затем родню ее супруга, просил их принять от виновников торжества угощение и положить им что-либо «на сыры». Каждому гостю подносили на подносе рюмку водки и закуску, а те в ответ клали деньги или подарки. Все, положенное «на сыры» становилось собственностью молодых и служило фундаментом для будущего хозяйства.

это никак не на саму свадьбу))

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Происходит либо по-европескому стилю, или с барынями


 А как это по-европейскому стилю? Расскажите поподробнее пожалуйста.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> Все, положенное «на сыры» становилось собственностью молодых и служило фундаментом для будущего хозяйства.
> 
> это никак не на саму свадьбу))


Второй день сейчас многие вообще не отмечают. Я не знаю как там в столице, а у нас в провинции это делается в первый день и называется "сбором на сыр". Хотя обряд дарения звучит красивее.

Форумчане! Повторюсь... Поделитесь пожалуйста как у Вас это проходит? Какие традиции в вашем регионе, городе? И как сделать это легко и непринужденно. Скоро свадебный сезон и надо успеть подготовиться. Всем заранее спасибо!

----------


## Богиня

> Второй день сейчас многие вообще не отмечают. Я не знаю как там в столице, а у нас в провинции это делается в первый день и называется "сбором на сыр". Хотя обряд дарения звучит красивее.
> 
> Форумчане! Повторюсь... Поделитесь пожалуйста как у Вас это проходит? Какие традиции в вашем регионе, городе? И как сделать это легко и непринужденно. Скоро свадебный сезон и надо успеть подготовиться. Всем заранее спасибо!


причемтут провинция или нет...если говорить о традидициях))), они для всех ЕДИНЫ, просто не было на РУси такой традиции на первый день. если Вы ее переделали - чудесно, но так и говорите, что переделали! :Smile3:

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Да, у меня просто сбор денег, и кстати единственный за всю свадьбу, если не считать сбора на "сыр". Затем вызываю близ сидящую пару для подведения итогов. Пока ребята считают, аист контролирует, а гости болеют и кричат: Мальчик! Девочка! И вот наконец озвучиваем набранные суммы. Аплодируем! Аисту - спасибо и просьба почаще залетать в гости к нашим новобрачным. Собранные средства торжественно передаются в дополнение к первоначальному капиталу молодым со словами: "А вы, молодые, эти денежки приберегите и только на первенца употребите" Тост за здоровое потомство семьи "Ивановых"!
> 
> У меня тоже частичный костюм аиста - крылья, шапочка белая (типа беретки) с красными рюшами, клюв, бантик. 
> 
> А насчет свидетелей - я их в мышей переодеваю, перед тем как свидетелей вызвать - спрашиваю  у гостей: Почему на свадьбах принято собирать на "сыр", а не на колбасу например? Выслушиваю разные ответы. Говорю правильный. И так как сыр любят мышки мы наших очаровательных свидетелей под ваши аплодисменты и поддержку нарядим в не мене очаровательных мышек!!! Только вот тоже надоели мне эти мыши. Кто-нибудь подскажет чем заменить?


 Цветочек, у меня подарки собирают разные персонажи:
1. Иванушка и марьюшка с коровой, подарки собирают в корзину;
2. Кармелита и цыганский барон, тоже в корзину;
3. Али-Баба и Фатима, подарки собирают в сундучок.
 Сейчас планирую сделать украинскую тему, потому что в хлопцев и дивчин уже наигралась, а костюмы остались.
Если будут нужны к какой нибудь теме слова, поделюсь.

----------


## Anelka

:Smile3: А у нас детишки из садика с ползунками ходят деньги собирают.
Ну с горшками тоже.
Я задумала сделать цветы.
Вот на днях начну делать. :Smile3: 




> Цветочек, у меня подарки собирают разные персонажи:
> 1. Иванушка и марьюшка с коровой, подарки собирают в корзину;
> 2. Кармелита и цыганский барон, тоже в корзину;
> 3. Али-Баба и Фатима, подарки собирают в сундучок.
>  Сейчас планирую сделать украинскую тему, потому что в хлопцев и дивчин уже наигралась, а костюмы остались.
> Если будут нужны к какой нибудь теме слова, поделюсь.


А можно поподробней.))))) :Yes4:

----------


## таняня

Европейский стиль. Это бывает по-разному, я обычно это делаю так: После встречи молодых, молодожёны подходят к красиво украшенному столу и получают поздравление (краткие), поцелуи и подарки, цветы.  Подарки они передают свидетелям, которые их кладут на стол. Гости рассаживаются, затем торжественно встречаем молодожёнов. Опоздавшие проходят к столу и кладут подарки туда.  По желанию молодых, поздравления идут либо отдельным блоком, либо во время танцевального перерыва с видео оператором.

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> просто не было на РУси такой традиции на первый день. если Вы ее переделали - чудесно, но так и говорите, что переделали!


Сама я лично ничего не переделывала. (Только придумала с мышами это обыграть). У меня и моего окружения - не было сомнения что "на сыр" собирают в первый день свадьбы. Самой приходилось гулять на 10-12 свадьбах и татарских, и русских, и чувашских (в деревнях, селах и городах). Будет время, покапаюсь в истории...

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> У нас В Оренбуржье тоже называют"на сыр".На некоторых свадьбах даже нарезают мелко сыр,на шпажки нанизывают и когда гость подарил-закусывает этим сыром.И деньги ,подаренные,называют "сЫрными"


 Вот и в Оренбужье собирают на "сыр".  Традиций много и они видоизменяются со временем, но суть остается. Спасибо, Вредная монашка, за расширение кругозора. И еще... Вы на самом деле ВРЕДНАЯ!

----------


## Богиня

Цветочек...с истории надо начинать! потому как она может дать массу полезных вещей и новых интерпретаций того, что уже Вам набило оскомину)), лучше всего ее узнавать у настоятелей ближайших монастырей и церковников - эти люди хранят записи и могут донести по настоящему нужную информацию.

вот сейчас напишу не в силу вредности)))... смотрю на Ваш аватар - молодая такая девушка...надо самой делать Вещи сейчас!  (под ними я понимаю яркие моменты, свободные от черт детского праздника))) и отходить от аистов, мышек и прочих зверюшек из потенциальной очереди на использование...  :Smile3:  и я сейчас от души...не ищите в моих словах попытки обидеть...

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Подробности для Anelkи.

Сбор подарков. Восток.
Дождались мы той поры, 
Молодым вручать дары,
Да не просто по-уральски, 
А по-восточному, по-царски…
(под восточную музыку появляются одетые в восточные костюмы свидетели и выносят сундучок, из которого достают графинчик с водкой)
Али-Баба и Фатима 
Совсем не зря пришли сюда.
Сундучок есть для презентов,
Поздравлений и конвертов.
А красавица с Востока 
Не смеет отойти далёко,
И всем, кто в дарении примет участие,
Полный бокал наливает на счастье.
(Али-Баба и Фатима обходят всех гостей, собирают подарки и угощают водкой)
Полный вот сундук добра.
Кому отдаст всё Фатима?
Невесте?... или жениху?... 
(здесь обычно гости активно выражают своё мнение)
А вы друзья не беспокойтесь,
Я всё по-честному решу.
(проводится небольшой конкурс между женихом и невестой, Али-Баба  и Фатима вручают  подарки победителю, т.е. тому, кто понесёт сундук домой)

Вспомнила ещё один вариант сбора подарков (давненько это было).
Крутые братки с коровой.
Под музыку из фильма «Бригада» выходят «крутые братки» на них большие цепи, тёмные очки и пр., в руках большой дипломат. Следом выходит корова. (Два человека под попоной, видно только ноги и вымя из резиновой перчатки.)
Вед: Братки пришли сюда не зря, 
Ведь это «крыша» молодых, друзья.
Они во всём для молодых – защита!
И мы должны их поприветствовать открыто…
Братки: Пусть не мы её кормим,
Не мы её поим,
Но это наша корова,
И мы её доим!
Вместе  «доят» корову и надаивают бутылку водки.
Вед: Братки корову подоили,
На лужок пастись пустили…
Корова уходит.
Вед: один сейчас возьмёт ведро,
И по заданью молодых,
Нальёт гостям всем «молоко».
Кейс большой другой возьмёт,
Надёжный, как швейцарский банк.
Сюда он бабки, простите, подарки ваши ждёт,
Для молодых стараться рад.
Пусть кейс поочерёдно будет наполняться,
Чтоб молодым, как сыр в масле кататься!
Цыганский и русский вариант могу только в личку, т.к. у цыганского есть автор,а русский мой наполовину (дополняла, изменяла) :Smile3:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Может быть кто-то это уже тысячу лет до меня уже тысячу лет делал, но эту фишку я придумала сама лично очень желая придумать аналог приевшейся всем церемонии зажжения очага.
> Сажаем цветок - http://az-wed.livejournal.com/9064.html
> 
> Текст за кадром специально "зазвучен", чтобы человеку, пожелавшему "взять идею на вооружение" по-русси говоря содрать  все-таки пришлось добавить что-нибудь от себя


ЗДОРОВО!!!!! Просто класс!!!!!!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Решила написать, хотя может это не ново. Не мною придумано а древними греками. На ура проходит на свадьбе - можно проводить вместо бросания букета или вторая попытка для тех кто не поймал букет.
Суть: берется туфелька невеста и делается подводка о том что свадьбы проводились не только на Руси. В Др.Греции молодая перед свадебным пиром снимала сандалию и незамужние девушки на ней ставили свои автографы палочками (выцарапывали), ну а сейчас в 21 веке у нас есть ручки (можно фломастерами)... Потом невеста одевала обратно туфельку и весь вечер танцевала, веселилась. И сейчас я предлагаю всем девушкам на любой части подошвы туфельки невесты оставить свой автограф. После того как они это делают я отдаю туфельку молодой и только тогда говорю что в конце вечера мы попросим молодую опять снять туфельку и посмотрим - чей автограф остался менее тронутым, тому в этом году предстоит либо встретить свою любовь, ну а кто ее уже встретил - сыграть долгожданную свадьбу.(извините если повторяюсь или это уже заезженная вещь, просто у меня на свадьбах идет на ура, и как показывает практика это МЫ с вами все знаем, а люди не имеющие отношения к индустрии праздника очень о многом даже и не догадываются).
А попросила меня это сделать одна невеста которая родом была из Греции.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Дорогая наша.... Гостья из будущего! Как тебя зовут величают? Ежели имя свое прекрасное в аватарку впишешь, будем к тебе по имени обращаться, а пока  - даж не знаю... как к месту пустому!


А за идею Греческую, спасибо, да поклон русский! Воспользуюсь всенепременнейше!
 :061:  :040:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

А в миру зовут величают меня Аннушка!

----------


## Элен

Аннушка,молодец!

----------


## Juliya Star

*Гостья из будущего*, Анютка я тоже делала такое гадание в Греческом блоке 
только имена подружек пишет у меня невеста. Боюсь, что девчата могут сильно размулевать туфель. Поэтому поручаю это невесте

----------


## Anelka

Ташюша Ник Вы просто талант! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Гостья из будущего. Аннушка Класс! :Tender:  :Yes4: 

Не мною придумано а древними греками. На ура проходит на свадьбе - можно проводить вместо бросания букета или вторая попытка для тех кто не поймал букет.
Суть: берется туфелька невеста и делается подводка о том что свадьбы проводились не только на Руси.

----------


## Веда

> это МЫ с вами все знаем, а люди не имеющие отношения к индустрии праздника очень о многом даже и не догадываются).


Точно подмечено! 
Но, к слову сказать, о таком гадании я не знала. 
И благодарю за подарок!  :flower:

----------


## Лунный цветочек_85

> надо самой делать Вещи сейчас! (под ними я понимаю яркие моменты, свободные от черт детского праздника))) и отходить от аистов, мышек и прочих зверюшек из потенциальной очереди на использование... и я сейчас от души...не ищите в моих словах попытки обидеть...


 Спасибо за советы и рекомендации. Обязательно приму к сведению. Буду стараться вырости и в своих глазах, и в глазах окружающих (заказчиков в частности). 

А есть ли у нас тема что-то вроде этикета тамады? (Через поиск не нашла). Хотелось бы очень узнать каких правил придерживаются ведущие проффесионалы. Какие наряды предпочтительнее одевать чтобы и удобно было для самой себя и публике приятно на тебя смотреть. Каких правил придерживаться на мероприятиях. (Я к тому, что бывают случаи когда тамада голос повышает, чувтвуя себя звездой вечера, или платье слишком откровенное оденет).

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Юляша, я тоже использовала твой вариант гадания туфелькой. Спасибо за фото, которое видела твоих в отчетах. И имена чаще предлагаю писать тоже невесте. Думаю, что так будет не только правильно организовано пространство для имен девушек на туфельке, но и эстетично (возможно, что не каждой девушке захочется брать в руки чужую туфельку). Хотя не всегда именно так. Иногда в более активных компаниях я этот момент использую сразу же после того, как похищается туфелька невесты. В этом случае раз уж похитительницы взяли туфельку, то после выкупа им предлагается гадание. Пишем имена (автографы). И в зависимости от того какое напольное покрытие (потому что часто в ресторанах ковролин - они быстро стирают надписи) гадание проводится сразу -  предлагается танец невесты и девушек участвующих в гадании, или после букета - смотрим на туфельку.

----------


## Zажигалка

> А есть ли у нас тема что-то вроде этикета тамады? (Через поиск не нашла). Хотелось бы очень узнать каких правил придерживаются ведущие проффесионалы. Какие наряды предпочтительнее одевать чтобы и удобно было для самой себя и публике приятно на тебя смотреть. Каких правил придерживаться на мероприятиях. (Я к тому, что бывают случаи когда тамада голос повышает, чувтвуя себя звездой вечера, или платье слишком откровенное оденет).


*Лунный цветочек_85*,  есть темка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...а-какая

Еще интересная http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ужно-quot-...

----------


## Богиня

ну вот..а меня никуда не пускают...))

----------


## Paracelsa

> а меня никуда не пускают...))


Осталось подождать совсем немного - до 4 апреля - и двери откроются

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> *Гостья из будущего*, Анютка я тоже делала такое гадание в Греческом блоке 
> только имена подружек пишет у меня невеста. Боюсь, что девчата могут сильно размулевать туфель. Поэтому поручаю это невесте


Ни разу не размолевали. В контакте зайдите ко мне в группу, там можно фотки посмотреть. В профиле есть моя группа.
А самое интересное что после этой традиции у меня отпал вопрос о краже туфельки,  хотя вроде совсем не связана кража и этот обряд, но вот такая классная (меня лично радующая) тенденция!!!!!!!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Я рада что это известная фишечка!

Еще одна фишка (я лично ни у кого не видела и нигде не читала, сама придумала, хотя эта светлая мысль не очень сложная могла придти еще в чью то светлую голову)
Сажаем для молодых дерево но не простое а по фен-шую - денежное дерево. Это эстафета для двух пар. Реквизит: малярный скотч, фальшивые деньги. Один - дерево, другой "Мичурин" короче тот кто садит дерево. На время надо обклеить дерево деньгами. А дальше аплодисментами выясняем какое понра больше молодым ну а финал можно сделать  разным (типа молодые теперь это дерево забираю с собой ну и.т.д.)
Вот теперь думаю вот о чем: есть поговорка: посадить дерево (есть) вырастить сына (можно старинную игру с экраном пупса провести)  а вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать (были варианты "сиамскими близнецами",  огромный конструктор собрать в виде дома) мне лично не понравилось хотя гости были в восторге, хочется что-нибудь интересненькое.


Ну вот и еще одна фишечка тоже старая как мир но очень эффектная если надо показать слайд-шоу, а нет экрана или удобной стены (ну бывает картины висят или под новый год завешивают разными украшениями) - делаете двух "АНГЕЛОВ" т.е. свидетелей одеваете в белые одежды (грубо говоря прямоугольный белый кусок ткани который надевается на них через голову, и когда руки становятся на ширине плеч то образуется экран. Понятно что долго так руки не продержишь, поэтому то свидетель то свидетельница на себе показывают слайд-шоу. Очень зрелищно и необычно - живой экран. Можете бросать в меня помидоры если кому не понра или банальщина но у меня проходит на ура. У меня еще есть фишечка которую я придумала сама - как зафиналить слайд-шоу интересно но пока это будет тайной. А то потом нечего будет писать.
Пока не могу понять как группу в контакте сделать на своих сообщениях.

----------


## Курица

> Вот теперь думаю вот о чем: есть поговорка: посадить дерево (есть) вырастить сына (можно старинную игру с экраном пупса провести)  а вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать (были варианты "сиамскими близнецами",  огромный конструктор собрать в виде дома) мне лично не понравилось хотя гости были в восторге, хочется что-нибудь интересненькое.


Построить дом попробуй из разноцветных одноразовых стаканчиков...
Наши девочки на форуме это часто проводят с детками, идет-говорят-замечательно!

----------


## Веда

> вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать


Не знаю имею ли я право писать в этой теме об этом, ведь эта придумка о том, как построить дом -  не мои собственные наработки. Поэтому заранее прошу прощения, если чьи-то права будут ущемлены.
В журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" были опубликованы стихи с важными словами - образами (любовь, взаимное уважение, добро, счастье и так далее). Слова эти написаны на кубиках, из которых молодые строят домик. К сожалению, не помню автора этой придумки.

Я проводила испытания для молодых как раз по этому триединству: посадить дерево, построить дом, воспитать ребенка. 

Посадить дерево. 
Дерево - растение, выбранное молодыми. Молодые подходят к столу. На котором уже приготовлены цветок в горшке (чаще в пластиковом, как продаются в магазине), красивый горшок, дренаж, земля, лопатка и лейка с водой. Новобрачные насыпают дренаж в горшок, осуществляют перевалку растения, то есть снимают один горшок с растения и помещают его в другой, зазоры между корневой системой и горшком (если таковые остаются) засыпают землей. Поливают водой растение из красивой леечки. Конечно, всю работу, молодые выполняют в специальных передниках и перчатках. У невесты резиновые перчатки украшены боа. (Перчатки остаются им в подарок). 

Построить дом. 
Новобрачные складывают из кирпичиков (детский конструктор) дом. На кирпичиках написаны слова: «терпение», «взаимная помощь», «мир», «согласие», «добро», «уважение», «любовь», «верность», «счастье».  Здесь не буду размещать те стихи, так как не имею на это права. 
Скажу только, что задумалась над тем, чтобы сделать большого размера кирпичи из поролона и обтянуть их тканью, чтобы было интереснее молодым и зрелищнее для гостей. Можно было бы обыграть эту ситуацию еще и с такой точки зрения: "Вчера было детство, юность, а с сегодняшнего дня жизнь серьезная взрослая - семейная. Но ведь вам, ... и ... ( имена молодых) , наверняка еще хочется поиграть и вспомнить детство..."

Вырастить ребенка. 
Ведущая:  «Родительский труд длится всю жизнь, а посему сегодня мы проверим только вашу готовность к самому первому этапу».
А далее, по желанию молодых любые действия на проверку готовности к родительскому труду.

----------


## sa-sha76

> а вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать (были варианты "сиамскими близнецами", огромный конструктор собрать в виде дома) мне лично не понравилось хотя гости были в восторге, хочется что-нибудь интересненькое.


я собирала из квадратиков клеевого потолка...строила многоэтажный дом.... а просить помочь можно крёстных родителей свидетелей на каждом квадрате написать семейные ценности..а крышу подвести  с фамилией молодых.....

----------


## Богиня

> Вот теперь думаю вот о чем: есть поговорка: посадить дерево (есть) вырастить сына (можно старинную игру с экраном пупса провести)  а вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать (были варианты "сиамскими близнецами",  огромный конструктор собрать в виде дома) мне лично не понравилось хотя гости были в восторге, хочется что-нибудь интересненькое.


можно ...в коробку сложить всякие маленькие фигурки или магниты даже интереснее, если найдете стилизованые...и на доску вешать, если нет - в принципе, предметы и фигурки подойдут. пара будет вытаскивать по очереди и "наполнять дом", комментируя свою интерпретацию..
ну там спички (дом, это место -где свет)...лавку маленькую (семеро по лавкам), свечи, шампанское...(романтические ужины), чай (гости), соль для ванны (пуд соли)  etc/// все это складывая в другую коробку с надписью "НАШ ДОМ"... и заберут в подарок потом все это...

----------


## орбит

> как зафиналить слайд-шоу интересно но пока это будет тайной. А то потом нечего будет писать.


Аннушка, Анютка! храни до январской встречи, там показывают изюм! но если О-О-очень хочется поделиться, то в личку! 
КАКАЯ ТЫ ПРОСТО МОЛОДЕЧИК! я взяла себе "Туфельку", сенкс!

----------


## орбит

> складывая в другую коробку с надписью "НАШ ДОМ"... и заберут в подарок потом все это...


кто сказал "Вредная монашка"?  мне очень импонирует стиль общения! а где ещё со стороны скажут дельный совет и при этом "отутюжат"!
Богиня, СУПЕР!

----------


## Богиня

> кто сказал "Вредная монашка"?  мне очень импонирует стиль общения! а где ещё со стороны скажут дельный совет и при этом "отутюжат"!
> Богиня, СУПЕР!


рада помочь, спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> а вот построить дом - пока не знаю как интересненько сделать


Аннушка, можно построить дом при помощи детских пирамидок. Соревнуются  команда жениха и команда невесты. К оси пирамидки крепится дли-и-и-и-и-инная лента, через которую участники должны продеть все колечки. Вершину пирамидки просто передают из рук в руки.  :Derisive:  [IMG]http://*********net/792014m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Не знаю имею ли я право писать в этой теме об этом, ведь эта придумка о том, как построить дом -  не мои собственные наработки. Поэтому заранее прошу прощения, если чьи-то права будут ущемлены.
> В журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" были опубликованы стихи с важными словами - образами (любовь, взаимное уважение, добро, счастье и так далее). Слова эти написаны на кубиках, из которых молодые строят домик. К сожалению, не помню автора этой придумки.
> 
> Я проводила испытания для молодых как раз по этому триединству: посадить дерево, построить дом, воспитать ребенка. 
> 
> Посадить дерево. 
> Дерево - растение, выбранное молодыми. Молодые подходят к столу. На котором уже приготовлены цветок в горшке (чаще в пластиковом, как продаются в магазине), красивый горшок, дренаж, земля, лопатка и лейка с водой. Новобрачные насыпают дренаж в горшок, осуществляют перевалку растения, то есть снимают один горшок с растения и помещают его в другой, зазоры между корневой системой и горшком (если таковые остаются) засыпают землей. Поливают водой растение из красивой леечки. Конечно, всю работу, молодые выполняют в специальных передниках и перчатках. У невесты резиновые перчатки украшены боа. (Перчатки остаются им в подарок). 
> 
> Построить дом. 
> ...


Да, спасибо, это я читала, просто хочется что-нить эффектное. У меня была мысль по поводу построить дом, в самом конце праздника когда молодые режут торт. Я эту мысль думаю, пока на стадии размышления, надеюсь  получится. Жалею что по натуре не инженер, мысль есть но как ее воплотить.
А почему в самом конце  - во первых для общей фото, классно мне кажется будет, а во вторых дом это символ гостеприимства ну вот как-то так.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Построить дом попробуй из разноцветных одноразовых стаканчиков...
> Наши девочки на форуме это часто проводят с детками, идет-говорят-замечательно!


Игры из серии TEAM BUILDING (просто работала по этой американской системе еще 15 лет назад) я стараюсь на свадьбе не проводить. Они классные но действительно считаю что для подростков, но не для гостей на свадьбе.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Да, спасибо, это я читала, просто хочется что-нить эффектное. У меня была мысль по поводу построить дом,


А я бы со своими тараканами обыграла фразу.. Счастье, это когда ВСЕ ДОМА.. Сделала окошечку симпатичное, со шторками и в конце созывала всех.. гостей...
Счастье - это если рядом мама ( и идут мамочки молодых),
Строгий, но любимый папа - идут паики,
Если рядом под бочонком- милая моя сестренка ... и .т .д и все фоткаются.. НЯМ!!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> можно ...в коробку сложить всякие маленькие фигурки или магниты даже интереснее, если найдете стилизованые...и на доску вешать, если нет - в принципе, предметы и фигурки подойдут. пара будет вытаскивать по очереди и "наполнять дом", комментируя свою интерпретацию..
> ну там спички (дом, это место -где свет)...лавку маленькую (семеро по лавкам), свечи, шампанское...(романтические ужины), чай (гости), соль для ванны (пуд соли)  etc/// все это складывая в другую коробку с надписью "НАШ ДОМ"... и заберут в подарок потом все это...


Классно! Спасибо возьму на заметку!!!!!!!




> А я бы со своими тараканами обыграла фразу.. Счастье, это когда ВСЕ ДОМА.. Сделала окошечку симпатичное, со шторками и в конце созывала всех.. гостей...
> Счастье - это если рядом мама ( и идут мамочки молодых),
> Строгий, но любимый папа - идут паики,
> Если рядом под бочонком- милая моя сестренка ... и .т .д и все фоткаются.. НЯМ!!



ВАУ! Тоже классно! Девчонки!!!! Мне все больше и больше здесь нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Аннушка, Анютка! храни до январской встречи, там показывают изюм! но если О-О-очень хочется поделиться, то в личку! 
> КАКАЯ ТЫ ПРОСТО МОЛОДЕЧИК! я взяла себе "Туфельку", сенкс!


Приберегу! :)

----------


## Anelka

> Аннушка, можно построить дом при помощи детских пирамидок. Соревнуются  команда жениха и команда невесты. К оси пирамидки крепится дли-и-и-и-и-инная лента, через которую участники должны продеть все колечки. Вершину пирамидки просто передают из рук в руки.  [IMG]http://*********net/792014m.jpg[/IMG]


Замечательная идея! :Ok: 
С вашего позволения возьму на заметку. :Blush2:

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Спасибо. :Smile3:  Пользуйся, Anelka, на здоровье. А к теме "дом, дерево, сын" деревья унас такие. :Yes4: [IMG]http://*********net/799917m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/786605m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А к теме "дом, дерево, сын" деревья унас такие


Красяво!Я так понимаю,здесь 2 команды соревнуются?Н это цветочки,Ж это яблочки...хорошая идея :Ok: Тёзка а как они к деревьям крепятся?Иголки,липучки?

----------


## Веда

> Спасибо. Пользуйся, Anelka, на здоровье. А к теме "дом, дерево, сын" деревья унас такие.


Танюша, благодарю за интересную идею! :flower: 
Объясни, пожалуйста, мне непонятливой. С каким смыслом на одном дереве цветочки, а на другом яблочки? Женщина - это прекрасный цветок, а мужчина нацелен на результат? Или как-то иначе? 
Ой?! Это я, наверное,  прикрывшись смыслом, о подводке к этому конкурсу спросила... :Blush2: 
Если  - это секрет, буду сама додумывать или буду признательна ей, то есть подводке, подаренной мне личным сообщением.

----------


## Колос Алла

Танюха Ник.здравствуйте!
Расскажите,плиз....

----------


## Anelka

Можно построить дом по принципу соревнований.
Я провожу подобный конкурс,гостям такие конкурсы очень нравятся. :Yes4: 
До начала конкурса спросить у молодых Каким они представляют дом своей семьи,где будут жить в любви,согласии и с детишками.
Гости всё это выслушали внимательно.
А потом набрать две команды.
И поехали рисовать мечту молодых.
Каждой команде дать маркер и ватман.
А самое главное провести по принцыпу эстафеты.
Каждый бегущий рисует только одну деталь.
И так по очереди.
Победит сильнейший,мудрейший и смекалистый. :Grin:

----------


## Танюха Ник.

Девочки, это вообще у меня игровой блок "Египет". Вроде он публиковался в "ЧРГ", или должен выйти. Играют две команды Рамзеса и Тутанхамона. Н. и Ж. в разных командах. Подводка - Мудрость передаваемая через поколения. 
1. Строим пирамиду или дом.
2. Возводим сад.
3. Храним благополучие, сохраняя нажитое. Выбирается из каждой команды по игроку, это скоробеи, и команды одевают на них как можно больше вещей, снятых с себя. Потом подсчитываем, чей скоробей богаче, кто сохранил больше добра.
Яблоки и цветы крепятся на липучки. Липкая часть пришивается к предмету, а на деревья ничего пришивать не надо, липучки и так хорошо держатся на половом покрытии.  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## тамада Анна

А это мои пан Атаман ,Папандопала и Маруся.

----------


## тамада Анна

Мои малыши с зонтиками, собираем на мальчика,девочку.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> предлагается танец невесты и девушек участвующих в гадании, или после букета - смотрим на туфельку.


Светочка, у меня многие невесты хотели бы танцевать с подружками, а я не знаю какую лучше песню для этого момента подобрать. :Meeting:  Если подскажешь, буду очень благодарна. 
Может у кого-то есть свои варианты?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а на деревья ничего пришивать не надо, липучки и так хорошо держатся на половом покрытии.


Всё гениальное.просто!!!



> Если подскажешь, буду очень благодарна.


Присоединяюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Anelka

> Всё гениальное.просто!!!
> 
> Присоединяюсь к просьбе!


Я тоже присоединяюсь! :Blush2:

----------


## Мармар

Девочки к теме "построить дом". Сделать кирпичи из пенопласта, на каждом написать слова "терпение", "Любовь" и т. д. Положить на танцевальной площадке и разделить на 2 кучки. На Свидетелей надеть каски. Гости сидят за столом. Звучит муз, свидетели подбегают к своей куче берут один кирпич и передают крайнему гостю, тот передает соседу и так кирпич доходит до стола жениха и невесты. Молодые сами складывают свой дом и гости принимают участие.

----------


## Anelka

> Девочки к теме "построить дом". Сделать кирпичи из пенопласта, на каждом написать слова "терпение", "Любовь" и т. д. Положить на танцевальной площадке и разделить на 2 кучки. На Свидетелей надеть каски. Гости сидят за столом. Звучит муз, свидетели подбегают к своей куче берут один кирпич и передают крайнему гостю, тот передает соседу и так кирпич доходит до стола жениха и невесты. Молодые сами складывают свой дом и гости принимают участие.


 С П А С И Б О Ч К И !!!  Здорово!!!))))
Возьму на заметочку. :Tender:

----------


## sa-sha76

> А к теме "дом, дерево, сын" деревья унас такие.





> Мои малыши с зонтиками, собираем на мальчика,девочку.


здорово молодцы девчонки   ТАнечка один вопросик деревья ковровое покрытие а яблочки и цветочки из чего ?



> Девочки к теме "построить дом". Сделать кирпичи из пенопласта, на каждом написать слова "терпение", "Любовь" и т. д. Положить на танцевальной площадке и разделить на 2 кучки. На Свидетелей надеть каски. Гости сидят за столом. Звучит муз, свидетели подбегают к своей куче берут один кирпич и передают крайнему гостю, тот передает соседу и так кирпич доходит до стола жениха и невесты. Молодые сами складывают свой дом и гости принимают участие.


ИДЕЯ  ВООБЩЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ..

. в голове столько мыслей появилось .. нужно скорей всё по полочкам  разложить и законспектировать...спасибо девочки.. побежала  в  заветную папочку ..(разработать срочно)... всё складывать с вашего конечно разрешения...

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> один вопросик деревья ковровое покрытие а яблочки и цветочки из чего ?


Яблочки: материал, который хорошо держит форму (поролон, теплоизоляция, толстый войлок и д.р.), обшивается любой подходящей тканью (у меня - лакэ), цветы: органза в три слоя один на один. Но по опыту скажу, что это не практично. Приходится всегда утюжить, а они всё равно мнутся. Лучше их сделать так же, как и яблоки.

----------


## Окрыленная

Давно хочется сделать что-то наподобие темы *ДА БУДЕТ СВЕТ!*. Известно, что так говорят, когда в жизни что-то происходит и хочется, чтобы изменилось к лучшему.. Представьте начало любого мероприятия.. В зале темно. и... ведущий начинает свой вечер потихоньку, постепенно включая различные источники света.ж Представьте, что жизнь есть свет. Тогда человеческий мир предстанет перед вами как множество разнообразных объектов, испускающих свечение..И начинают загораться..хрустальная люстра..электрический фонарик.. гирлянда..горящая свеча..бенгальский огонь..( если есть камин). и так начинается вечер..
на эту идею натолкнул меня этот ресурс.. у кого будуи другие идеи?
http://melochi-jizni.ru/publ/83-1-0-1089

----------


## Богиня

> Давно хочется сделать что-то наподобие темы *ДА БУДЕТ СВЕТ!*. Известно, что так говорят, когда в жизни что-то происходит и хочется, чтобы изменилось к лучшему.. Представьте начало любого мероприятия.. В зале темно. и... ведущий начинает свой вечер потихоньку, постепенно включая различные источники света.ж Представьте, что жизнь есть свет. Тогда человеческий мир предстанет перед вами как множество разнообразных объектов, испускающих свечение..И начинают загораться..хрустальная люстра..электрический фонарик.. гирлянда..горящая свеча..бенгальский огонь..( если есть камин). и так начинается вечер..
> на эту идею натолкнул меня этот ресурс.. у кого будуи другие идеи?
> http://melochi-jizni.ru/publ/83-1-0-1089


а еще есть песня Макаревича "Место где свет"...слова переделать и мелодия вполне подходящая...только слова новые нужны, конечно...
место где свет...с вами  близко, что можно коснуться рукой...и вашей судьбой  пусть правит бесценный искренний свет...и слов иных нет, чтоб описать, чем важно дышать, чтоб вместе навек...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> http://melochi-jizni.ru/publ/83-1-0-1089


Интересный тест..у меня получилось.*Светящееся окно* – прирожденный организатор, хотя само оно себя организатором не считает, просто такой уж у него образ жизни: оно открыто для общения, у него множество знакомых, с которыми оно поддерживает приятельские отношения.
Окно охотно вовлекает в компанию новичков, благодаря его открытости самые разные люди собираются вместе за праздничным столом, в праздничные вечера именно светящееся окно оповещает замерзших путников о том, что есть место, где им будут рады.

----------


## Окрыленная

> место где свет...с вами  близко, что можно коснуться рукой...и вашей судьбой  пусть правит бесценный искренний свет...и слов иных нет, чтоб описать, чем важно дышать, чтоб вместе навек...


ого... это для золотой свадьбы можно.. Стася.. а как ты видишь эту идею? ее воплощение?
а мне сразу.. представился.. треск поленьев.. и костер.. только конечно его сделать невозможно.. а начало бы отличное было..

----------


## norrator

> а еще есть песня Макаревича "Место где свет"..


А ещё есть вот такой культовый товарищь,правда конечно не Макаревичь но Морисон)))однако зажигает нормально


может кого и вдохновит)

*Окрыленная*, За тест мой Вам поклон)))я бенгалик оказывается :Smile3:

----------


## sa-sha76

> треск поленьев.. и костер.. только конечно его сделать невозможно.


ПОЧЕМУ НЕЛЬЗЯ  Я БЫ НАПОДОБИЕ ТАНТАМОРЕСКИ СДЕЛАЛА как рисунок на холсте  и ещё сразу можно и буратино вспомнить  что за  таким холстом  была  дверь  и здесь так же  за этим камином  есть заветная дверь...за ней мы найдем  человека  огонька..маячка- светлячка  который  сам  освещает всё вокруг себя и всем  становиться рядом с ним  уютно  и вывести  юбиляра  например   а можно и тантамореску  жука  светлячка  сделать   а голову  юбиляра........


и ещё  у меня  идея полгода назад .. возникла  по моему на минуте славы видела  костюм  человек огонёк...хочу  бальное платье на каркасе сделать   пропустить  гирлянду.  девушка идёт а платье всё сверкает......где то в сети  я находила как это всё дело можно подключить  ..если я не ошибаюсь  клуб сезон...там  всё по швейному  делу....

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Саша есть такие гирлянды новогодние они на батарейках я на сайте видела ,хотела к костюму Деда Мороза купить. Но они у них закончились, если надо поищу ссылочку сайта.

----------


## Богиня

да, тест зачетый))) еще факелы есть? :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

Ребята, а вы не думаете, что этот тест про нас ведущих? у каждого свой свет в руках, душе.. Я факел.. Даже представила себя с ним. Я вхожу в темный зал с горящим факелом.. за мной моя команда - ди-джей.. фотограф.. и даже администрация кафе.. официанты с горячим и горячительным

----------


## sa-sha76

а я выбрать не могу  между факелом и домашним очагом  и то и другое про меня...а надо  только один источник ?я и бенгальский  прихватила....хотя ближе всего  мне первые два....

  МАРИН   у меня пока  сплошные юбилеи  и про это я   пока не думаю  ...вот в мае   посвободней  с заказами ...  если что постучусь......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а я выбрать не могу  между


Я то же пару минут выбирала, между Свечёй ,Окном, ещё поглядывала на Ёлку. То, что этот тест психологический, однозначно, потому и зацепил…

----------


## selenka07

факел :Blush2:  Но чёт мне не весело... Работа тушит мой огонь, скоро только дым и останется

----------


## tanyag11

[QUOTE=Beselcak;3937883]Стихи к розыгрышу лотереи

Спасибо за лотерею Свадеб или торжеств я не провожу, просто люблю поздравлять хороших людей как то с любовью или шутками. Возьму у вас из лотереи , еще раз спасибо.

 :Ok:

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> А это мои пан Атаман ,Папандопала и Маруся.


Анечка! Замечательные образы! А главное, необычные для наших свадеб..... они разыгрывают у тебя что-то?Чем обусловлено их появление?

----------


## mariaarh

Встреча молодых: вариантов море, я на тематической свадьбе "в стиле кино" "киношная свадьба" делала так: хлопушка с надписями ",,,кадр 1 дубль 2,,,", коридор из гостей, в конце родители с караваем,если хотят. " уважаемые гости давайте громкими аплодисментами поприветствуем наших молодых... Уважаемые молодые, вы стали мужем и женой, мы вас уже можем с этим поздравить, впереди вас ждет долгая супружеская жизнь, которая будет похожа на кино, а вот что это будет за фильм: комедия, драма, триллер или мелодрама решать вам. Давайте сейчас рука об руку вместе попробуем символично пройти по кадрам из вашей жизни...бла бла бла...Молодые шагают по распечаткам, каждый раз хлопаем хлопушкой. Дубль №1 , съемки фильма "Ирония судьбы", по иронии судбюы вы встретились... там то там то... и слава Богу, что ты Иван оказался в нужном месте в нужное время..., дубль №2 "Любовь и голуби", "Москва слезам не верит" - не сразу все устроилось... желаем, чтоб все планы воплотились...- покупка жилья, ремонт ну или что они хотят..; "Осторожно дети" - надпись- кадры, 1, 2, 3 наступить на цифру сколько кадров хотят; "Римские каникулы"; " Старики разбойники" - пожелание дожить до брильянтовой свадьбы. 
Хлопушочника выбираю из гостей-гость всегда в восторге от своей роли, и на видео прикольно смотреться. Кадры из фильмов переделываю под молодых.

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

[QUOTE=Танюха Ник.;4005744]Девочки, это вообще у меня игровой блок "Египет". 
1. Строим пирамиду или дом.
2. Возводим сад.
3. Храним благополучие, сохраняя нажитое. 

ТАНЮШКА! ИДЕЯ МИРОВАЯ!!!! очень необычно и самое главное- красочно! Люблю все, что с использованием рекизита- это зрелищно!!!! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Татьяна30

в первом отделении провожу игу "Да и нет не говорить, черный с белым не загадывать" Задаю гостям разные вопросы, если вдруг они произносят эти четыре слова, то должны отдать мне какую-то свою вещь, которую я верну после того, как они выполнят мое задание( станцуют, споют, и т.д.) Этой небольшой игрой можно сделать "задел" на вторую половину вечера

----------


## компас2305

Всем добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу вашей помощи! Знакомые хотят устроить вечер-знакомства, для тех кому за 30 ...... Помогите , пожалуйста, с чего начать и как провести такое мероприятие. А то у меня есть опыт проведения свадеб, юбилеев, профессиональных праздников, новогодних вечеров, а как сделать вечер-знакомства, пока не сообразить. Направьте, пожалуйста, в нужное "русло".За ранее спасибо.

----------


## oga

> Анечка! Замечательные образы! А главное, необычные для наших свадеб..... они разыгрывают у тебя что-то?Чем обусловлено их появление?


 А я использовала эти замечательные образы для поздравления культработников.
Это наш Попандопало.

----------


## Богиня

> Всем добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу вашей помощи! Знакомые хотят устроить вечер-знакомства, для тех кому за 30 ...... Помогите , пожалуйста, с чего начать и как провести такое мероприятие. А то у меня есть опыт проведения свадеб, юбилеев, профессиональных праздников, новогодних вечеров, а как сделать вечер-знакомства, пока не сообразить. Направьте, пожалуйста, в нужное "русло".За ранее спасибо.


познакомить можно всех вытягиванием на парные танцы...к примеру, при входе все получают - дамы веера, а мужчины платочки...или конфетки - дамы красные, а мужчины - синие. в каждой будет спрятано имя...из известной пары, ромео - джульетта, отелло и дездемона и.т.п в какой то момент вечера предложите найти друг друга и выйти на танцпол...можно мастеркласс придумать по типу королевских балов, когда танцуют парами и меняются по кругу))

потом вполне прозаичный вопорс..."прошли ли те времена, когда мужчины влезали в окно")) и предложить разыграть сцены знакомств с фантами прикольными, в финале - продажа пирожных за символическую плату, чтобы мужчины покупали для дам, которые им приглянулись и наоборот - заодно узнают дамы со скрягами ли они познакомились :Taunt: , а средства вырученные передать паре, которая будет признанна лучшей, если состоится в том же дефиле пар или по мнению присутсвующих самих пар на первый пикник)).

----------


## Schastie

> Всем добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу вашей помощи! Знакомые хотят устроить вечер-знакомства, для тех кому за 30 ...... Помогите , пожалуйста, с чего начать и как провести такое мероприятие.


 Сразу вспоминается фрагмент из американского фильма, где дамы сидят за столиками, а молодые люди присаживаются к ним и беседуют определённое время, после по команде мужчины меняются местами.

----------


## Богиня

есть еще забава такая...на Руси ее на свадьбах играли "целуй дружка посреди кружка"...дамы стоят во внутреннем круге, мужчины - во внешнем...музыка останавливается, дама целует парня, если нравится...если не нравится или не готова поцеловать - выталкивает)))

----------


## Окрыленная

> дама целует парня, если нравится...если не нравится или не готова поцеловать - выталкивает)))


Если бы я в нем участвовала.. всех вытолкла.. требовательна стала к 30 годам

----------


## Богиня

> Если бы я в нем участвовала.. всех вытолкла.. требовательна стала к 30 годам


да ладна!!! (голосом тины канделаки), а вдруг?> :Grin:

----------


## компас2305

Спасибо за идейки ..... а вот насчет вытолкать, я тоже за. Редко кто после 30 вот так сразу, да поцеловать ....... Может лучше игру "люб ли тебе молодец, или люба ли тебе девица?"(можно примерно так назвать), когда парень или девушка садится на стул, а его спрашивают: "люба ли тебе, девица?", показывая в это время на любую девушку. Когда скажет : "ЛЮБА", девушка садится на стул и по команде раз, два, три должны повернуться.Если повернулись в одну сторону - обнялись, может даже и поцеловались и уходят вместе; Если повернулись в разные стороны - девушка уходит, а парню снова подбирают девушку.

----------


## Anelka

Я правда не когда не проводила такие мероприятия.Но меня осенило,а что если придумать маски?
Просто почему-то мне сейчас в памяти всплыл фильм "Дикая орхидея"
Вот я и подумала.Вечер знакомсва назвать например:Таинственная маска.
Этим самым можно дать возможность раскрепощения для присутствующих.
А самое главное правило,до условного часа не под каким предлогом не снимать маску.
За это время идёт программа,а в ней всякие конкурсы и танцевальные,и игровые,караоке,можно слегка откровенные конкурсы.В течение всего вечера никому не разрешать называть своё имя.Можно называть себя по псивданиму(например Аполон,Богиня,Ромео,Гаргона и.т.д) Только после того когда ведущий скажет двайте познакомимся,вот и все снимут свои маски и скажут свои имена.
Перед входом в зал написать правило для всех,где указано,про маски и про имена. А вообще если всем за долго до мероприятия всем об этом сообщить,чтоб все могли приготовится.Может я придумала чушь,но я бы хотела попасть на такое мероприятие.Только никак ведущая,а как гостья.
 :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Если бы я в нем участвовала.. всех вытолкла.. требовательна стала к 30 годам


А к 40 каждого бы целовала?))))))))))))))))

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> А я использовала эти замечательные образы для поздравления культработников.
> Это наш Попандопало.


Спасибо за ответ и фото. Интересно, а что в сюжете поздравления- привязка какая? Жаль что играют мужчин женщины....как Деда Мороза в садике воспитательница...

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Решила выложить еще одну фишечку которую делаю на маленьких свадьбах (от 12 до 25 человек)
это я делаю на маленьких свадьбах (10-25 человек).
Мы собираем оберег для молодой - по числу гостей я покупаю бусины (можно большие)и когда гость говорит тост он одевает бусинку на веревочку. Чтобы бусинки не выпадали я завязываю узелок а свидетельнице даю тоненькую зеленую ленточку и она (чтобы узелка не было видно завязывает бантик, когда бусы готовы свидетель завершает оберег тоже зеленой ленточкой (бантиком - таким образом бусинки не падают а потом молодой либо просто завязывает концы ниточек либо по желанию сврей невесты разу одевает на нее этот оберег.
Получается очень трогательно а главное эффектно (ни у кого этого не видела, так что лелею себя мыслью что это моя фишечка)!!!!!

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Окрыленная*, 
Тест удивил...выбрала Фейрверк...Надо менять ориентацию :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## тамада Анна

> Анечка! Замечательные образы! А главное, необычные для наших свадеб..... они разыгрывают у тебя что-то?Чем обусловлено их появление?


Эти герои у меня собирают подарки для молодых, а потом вручают.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Окрыленная,
> Тест удивил...выбрала Фейрверк..


я тоже:)
Фейерверк - прирожденный тамада, он создает вокруг себя атмосферу праздника и вовлекает в нее окружающих, заставляя их на время забыть о своих делах и заботах.

----------


## Татьяна30

> Всем добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане! Прошу вашей помощи! Знакомые хотят устроить вечер-знакомства, для тех кому за 30 ...... Помогите , пожалуйста, с чего начать и как провести такое мероприятие. А то у меня есть опыт проведения свадеб, юбилеев, профессиональных праздников, новогодних вечеров, а как сделать вечер-знакомства, пока не сообразить. Направьте, пожалуйста, в нужное "русло".За ранее спасибо.


для начала нужно определиться с помещением, подумать, кто будет отвечать за стол(либо это будет фуршет ...), определиться с возрастной категорией

----------


## компас2305

В принципе уже определились .... Помещение на 40 человек, есть место для проведения конкурсов; за стол отвечают сами хозяева; возраст примерно от 30 до 45. Просто это ново как для хозяев зала, так и для меня. У нас в городе подобных мероприятий почти не проводиться, и тем кому уже за 30, да если еще и холостые, или разведенные пойти практически не куда, а уж познакомиться это вообще большая проблема. Вот и сидят дома, ждут ........ А хочется сделать так чтоб можно было пойти куда - нибудь, отдохнуть и может быть даже найти свою половинку. Хочется чтобы было все красиво, культурно, а не так как в барах: пришли напились, "напрыгались", музыка орет общения ни какого ...... Я понимаю что затея хорошая для города, но надо сделать так чтобы людям хотелось прийти еще раз и привести с собой друзей и подруг, чтобы можно было прийти и отдохнуть. Вот как то так.........Поэтому и прошу помощи.

----------


## Веда

> Решила выложить еще одну фишечку которую делаю на маленьких свадьбах (от 12 до 25 человек)
> это я делаю на маленьких свадьбах (10-25 человек).
> Мы собираем оберег для молодой - по числу гостей я покупаю бусины (можно большие)и когда гость говорит тост он одевает бусинку на веревочку. Чтобы бусинки не выпадали я завязываю узелок а свидетельнице даю тоненькую зеленую ленточку и она (чтобы узелка не было видно завязывает бантик, когда бусы готовы свидетель завершает оберег тоже зеленой ленточкой (бантиком - таким образом бусинки не падают а потом молодой либо просто завязывает концы ниточек либо по желанию сврей невесты разу одевает на нее этот оберег.
> Получается очень трогательно а главное эффектно (ни у кого этого не видела, так что лелею себя мыслью что это моя фишечка)!!!!!


Хорошая и полезная в психологическом смысле идея и ее воплощение! Благодарю, Аня! :flower:  
В грустные моменты жизни эти волшебные бусы можно  брать в руки или даже надевать и носить. В них заряд позитивной и целительной энергии.

У меня мысль побежала дальше. Прости, Аня, Остапа понесло... :Blush2: 
Я бы провела это  волшебное действо на девичнике, куда пригласила бы не только незамужних девушек, как это и было принято на девичнике, но и замужних женщин, и они делясь своим счастьем и опытом счастливой семейной жизни,секретами,  создали бы оберег семейного счастья для невесты. :Smile3: 

Я на свадьбе делала оберег для счастливой семейной жизни молодых - узелковое письмо. Не всегда есть возможность пригласить видеооператора, не все гости соглашаются оставить свои пожелания в книге пожеланий. А вот совместное волшебное действо всех объединяет (я все о своем: о породнении и соединении, кто читал мои сообщения, поймет) и молодым остается на память оберег, несущий заряд позитивной и целительной энергии. 

Все очень просто: гости, начиная с родителей молодого мужа или молодой жены произносят пожелания и завязывают бантики на зеленой длинной ленте  (лента намотана на красивую бабину или большую катушку, количество метров ленты зависит от количества гостей). Когда лента обошла всех гостей она попадает в руки к родителям молодых, тех, кто еще не произнес пожелания и не завязал свои бантики, они венчают это действо и связывают концы ленты бантиком, получаются свадебные бантичные бусы. И одевают на молодых, то есть бусы получаются для всей семьи. Они хранят тепло сердец и рук всех гостей. 
Если гостей много, то пожелания и бантики делаются от семьи, от группы друзей, от группы сослуживцев или сотрудников и так далее. А если не так много, то от каждого гостя.

----------


## Богиня

> Получается очень трогательно а главное эффектно (ни у кого этого не видела, так что лелею себя мыслью что это моя фишечка)!!!!!


у моей бабушки...лежат бусы из натурального янтаря. который ей таким образом подарили на 50 лет, а было это...3 с лишним десятка назад :Grin: 
но не расстраивайтесь)), фишечки собстенные это то, что пришло на ум, и чего ты по честному сам для себя нигде не видел.
а ведь по сути то все давно придумало, просто масса интерпретаций в силу вкуса и прочих факторов))

мне вот с бусами самой думается...сделать на тематику какую нить пикничную не бусины, а фисташки))
фисташки это "орешки счастья", поому как в разрезе напоминают улыбки...вот их нанизать одни общие для Ж и Н, а далее финальный танец счастья под забойную мелодию... :Yes4: 

и трогательные финалы...вот честно...не понимаю...зачем слезы то снимать в финале? своего ведущего чудь не убила на первую свадьбу...когда поставила песню "неужели это я" Королевой - в те годы модная была...стою я и думаю...да...неужели это я тут в платье замуж собралась)))))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> по числу гостей я покупаю бусины


Мне очень понравилась идея, супер! А у меня на юбилеи есть такая вещь, дома на формат А-3 в центре приклеиваю изображение вазы, а рамочку делаю в тему по увлечениям юбиляра...потом все гости по очереди выбирают цветок и после поздравительной речи приклеивают(вставляют) в вазу цветок т.е собирается букет. Если гостей не чётное количество, всё отлично, если чётное, дополнительный цветок от меня. Потом все фотографируются с картиной и Ю забирает домой, можно любоваться и вспоминать праздник и все добрые пожелания...

----------


## Веда

> Мне очень понравилась идея, супер! А у меня на юбилеи есть такая вещь, дома на формат А-3 в центре приклеиваю изображение вазы, а рамочку делаю в тему по увлечениям юбиляра...потом все гости по очереди выбирают цветок и после поздравительной речи приклеивают(вставляют) в вазу цветок т.е собирается букет. Если гостей не чётное количество, всё отлично, если чётное, дополнительный цветок от меня. Потом все фотографируются с картиной и Ю забирает домой, можно любоваться и вспоминать праздник и все добрые пожелания...


Здесь нет кнопочки: "Спасибо!", поэтому говорю так: "СПАСИБО!" :flower: 

Я проводила это с детками в школе для классных руководителей на праздники. И букет собирали, и волшебное дерево с листьями, цветами и плодами, и елочку с елочными игрушками делали и плакат с сердечками - сердечными пожеланиями. 
А вот применить это на юбилее - не догадалась! Благодарю, Танюша!

----------


## Zabanka

> Мы собираем оберег для молодой - по числу гостей я покупаю бусины (можно большие)


Я в основном провожу такое на юбилеях. На бусинку "наговариваем" добрые слова, все пожелания юбиляру.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Хорошая и полезная в психологическом смысле идея и ее воплощение! Благодарю, Аня! 
> В грустные моменты жизни эти волшебные бусы можно  брать в руки или даже надевать и носить. В них заряд позитивной и целительной энергии.
> 
> У меня мысль побежала дальше. Прости, Аня, Остапа понесло...
> Я бы провела это  волшебное действо на девичнике, куда пригласила бы не только незамужних девушек, как это и было принято на девичнике, но и замужних женщин, и они делясь своим счастьем и опытом счастливой семейной жизни,секретами,  создали бы оберег семейного счастья для невесты.
> 
> Я на свадьбе делала оберег для счастливой семейной жизни молодых - узелковое письмо. Не всегда есть возможность пригласить видеооператора, не все гости соглашаются оставить свои пожелания в книге пожеланий. А вот совместное волшебное действо всех объединяет (я все о своем: о породнении и соединении, кто читал мои сообщения, поймет) и молодым остается на память оберег, несущий заряд позитивной и целительной энергии. 
> 
> Все очень просто: гости, начиная с родителей молодого мужа или молодой жены произносят пожелания и завязывают бантики на зеленой длинной ленте  (лента намотана на красивую бабину или большую катушку, количество метров ленты зависит от количества гостей). Когда лента обошла всех гостей она попадает в руки к родителям молодых, тех, кто еще не произнес пожелания и не завязал свои бантики, они венчают это действо и связывают концы ленты бантиком, получаются свадебные бантичные бусы. И одевают на молодых, то есть бусы получаются для всей семьи. Они хранят тепло сердец и рук всех гостей. 
> Если гостей много, то пожелания и бантики делаются от семьи, от группы друзей, от группы сослуживцев или сотрудников и так далее. А если не так много, то от каждого гостя.


Класс!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> у моей бабушки...лежат бусы из натурального янтаря. который ей таким образом подарили на 50 лет, а было это...3 с лишним десятка назад
> но не расстраивайтесь)), фишечки собстенные это то, что пришло на ум, и чего ты по честному сам для себя нигде не видел.
> а ведь по сути то все давно придумало, просто масса интерпретаций в силу вкуса и прочих факторов))
> 
> мне вот с бусами самой думается...сделать на тематику какую нить пикничную не бусины, а фисташки))
> фисташки это "орешки счастья", поому как в разрезе напоминают улыбки...вот их нанизать одни общие для Ж и Н, а далее финальный танец счастья под забойную мелодию...
> 
> и трогательные финалы...вот честно...не понимаю...зачем слезы то снимать в финале? своего ведущего чудь не убила на первую свадьбу...когда поставила песню "неужели это я" Королевой - в те годы модная была...стою я и думаю...да...неужели это я тут в платье замуж собралась)))))))


А с чего я должна расстраиваться, наоборот я убеждаюсь в том что все придумано далеко не нами, а как показывает история массовых праздников, то все появилось, по крайней мере в нашей с Вами профессии еще в древних цивилизациях, просто меняются манки и способы их выражения. 
Я  просто предложила сделать "оберег" как фишечку именно на маленьких свадьбах.
По поводу янтарных бус - это просто здорово!!!!!! Я представляю какая в них энергетика!!!!

По-поводу финалов: я не говорю про слезы, я говорю про трогательность. Мое глубокое убеждение  праздник такой как свадьба должен начинаться (это я очень грубо но смысл будет ясен) спокойно, т.к. понятно что люди пришли после ЗАГСов и.т.д. надо успокоиться, поесть , потом должна быть некая активная часть, когда надо выплеснуть свои эмоции, и конец д.б. спокойным дабы успокоиться и с чувством "глубокой удовлетворенности" пойти домой, не хотя "продолжения банкета" в плохом смысле этого слова. 
Фейеричные концовки, которые опять будоражат на активность психику я считаю просто опасными, т.к. трезвых свадеб я провела очень мало (я имею ввиду 10 бутылок шампанского на 5 часов банкета на 50 человек и ВСЁ из спиртного) , в таких можно и фейерично, а вот когда стол ломится от всего в том числе и от спиртного я бы поостереглась. 
Но это сугубо исходя из опыта и моего глубокого убеждения.  
По-поводу фисташковой идеи - очень интересно, главное чтобы фисташки не разломились!!!
К стати в продолжение Вашей мысли (только не сочтите что это издевка, просто фантазия одна порождает другую): сделать осеннюю свадьбу и бусы из рябины, правда когда высыхают вид у них не айс, но рябина насколько я знаю называется северным виноградом, а виноград еще с Древних Дионисий символ богатства, плодородия, успешности ну и.т.д.

----------


## Богиня

> По-поводу финалов: я не говорю про слезы, я говорю про трогательность. Мое глубокое убеждение  праздник такой как свадьба должен начинаться (это я очень грубо но смысл будет ясен) спокойно, т.к. понятно что люди пришли после ЗАГСов и.т.д. надо успокоиться, поесть , потом должна быть некая активная часть, когда надо выплеснуть свои эмоции, и конец д.б. спокойным дабы успокоиться и с чувством "глубокой удовлетворенности" пойти домой, не хотя "продолжения банкета" в плохом смысле этого слова. 
> Фейеричные концовки, которые опять будоражат на активность психику я считаю просто опасными, т.к. трезвых свадеб я провела очень мало (я имею ввиду 10 бутылок шампанского на 5 часов банкета и ВСЁ из спиртного) , в таких можно и фейерично, а вот когда стол ломится от всего в том числе и от спиртного я бы поостереглась. 
> Но это сугубо исходя из опыта и моего глубокого убеждения.  
> По-поводу фисташковой идеи - очень интересно, главное чтобы фисташки не разломились!!!
> К стати в продолжение Вашей мысли (только не сочтите что это издевка, просто фантазия одна порождает другую): сделать осеннюю свадьбу и бусы из рябины, правда когда высыхают вид у них не айс, но рябина насколько я знаю называется северным виноградом, а виноград еще с Древних Дионисий символ богатства, плодородия, успешности ну и.т.д.


у меня иное убеждение...хоть Вы и записали меня в первый курс :Grin:  - на встрече надо зажечь! и на финале окончательно зажечь, я больше по свадьбам вееринкам...поэтому таое мнение. за застолья, конечно, не говорю и не берусь)) 
а рябина...можно там же покрыть лаком -тогда будет хранится. я из нее урашениядля интерьера так делаю.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> у меня иное убеждение...хоть Вы и записали меня в первый курс - на встрече надо зажечь! и на финале окончательно зажечь, я больше по свадьбам вееринкам...поэтому таое мнение. за застолья, конечно, не говорю и не берусь)) 
> а рябина...можно там же покрыть лаком -тогда будет хранится. я из нее урашениядля интерьера так делаю.


Не буду с Вами спорить по поводу зажечь в финале, а по поводу первого курса, я Вас не записывала!!!!!!! Вы сами себя причислили :Yes4: а по поводу рябины  - она высыхая не поменяет форму? (под лаком). И если не трудно какой Вы лак используете?

----------


## Богиня

> Не буду с Вами спорить по поводу зажечь в финале, а по поводу первого курса, я Вас не записывала!!!!!!! Вы сами себя причислилиа по поводу рябины  - она высыхая не поменяет форму? (под лаком). И если не трудно какой Вы лак используете?


я тут в сомнениях...ПВА это лак или клей...? блин , все таки первый курс))) :Taunt:

----------


## Anelka

Идея с бусами мне кажется замеяательной! :Yes4: 
Из рябины мне конечно больше понравилась.
С вашего разрешения возьму на заметку. :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна30

> В принципе уже определились .... Помещение на 40 человек, есть место для проведения конкурсов; за стол отвечают сами хозяева; возраст примерно от 30 до 45. Просто это ново как для хозяев зала, так и для меня. У нас в городе подобных мероприятий почти не проводиться, и тем кому уже за 30, да если еще и холостые, или разведенные пойти практически не куда, а уж познакомиться это вообще большая проблема. Вот и сидят дома, ждут ........ А хочется сделать так чтоб можно было пойти куда - нибудь, отдохнуть и может быть даже найти свою половинку. Хочется чтобы было все красиво, культурно, а не так как в барах: пришли напились, "напрыгались", музыка орет общения ни какого ...... Я понимаю что затея хорошая для города, но надо сделать так чтобы людям хотелось прийти еще раз и привести с собой друзей и подруг, чтобы можно было прийти и отдохнуть. Вот как то так.........Поэтому и прошу помощи.


а может быть придумать тематическую вечеринку?
или перву встречу провести как знакомство, придумать игры конкурсы, где бы участвовали и девушки и молодые люди. Типа найди пару, подарочек и т.д. Таких игр на сайте встреала много. Удачи в ваших начинаниях)))

----------


## Веда

> По-поводу финалов: я не говорю про слезы, я говорю про трогательность.


 И я о том же!
По поводу финала, скажу, что все зависит от реально сложившихся обстоятельств: кому-то нужно закончить весело с шутками-прибаутками, с задором, который перекинется  на второй  день празднования, кому-то трогательно, кому-то романтично, а  кому-то спокойно, чтобы



> успокоиться и с чувством "глубокой удовлетворенности" пойти домой,


и зависит это от молодых и их гостей. Мы ведь, при всей нашей профессиональности, таланте и опыте не сможем "переделать" тех, кому пришли подарить праздник. У меня была пара, которая пришла ко мне именно потому, что они были уверены в том, что я могу провести интеллигентную свадьбу - тихий, спокойный семейный праздник. Именно такой и состоялась их свадьба - искренняя и трогательная. И как тут сделать зажигательный финал?!

----------


## Богиня

> и зависит это от молодых и их гостей. Мы ведь, при всей нашей профессиональности, таланте и опыте не сможем "переделать" тех, кому пришли подарить праздник. У меня была пара, которая пришла ко мне именно потому, что они были уверены в том, что я могу провести интеллигентную свадьбу - тихий, спокойный семейный праздник. Именно такой и состоялась их свадьба - искренняя и трогательная. И как тут сделать зажигательный финал?!


 нет, конечно...мы знаем к кому идем...)) поэтому я и говорю...трогательное все не по мне...как то.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> я тут в сомнениях...ПВА это лак или клей...? блин , все таки первый курс)))


ПВА это клей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Так Вы клеем покрываете?

----------


## марина С

клей ПВА часто используется как предварительное покрытие перед нанесением лака, т.к. он покрывает изображение (ну или то, что намереваетесь покрыть лаком) тонкой непроницаемой и прозрачной пленочкой. сделав 2-3 слоя ПВА, можно смело наносить лак - цвет и структура покрываемого предмета не изменятся.
ну, это не моя наработка, конечно,  :Grin:  - но оччччень полезная информация.

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> клей ПВА часто используется как предварительное покрытие перед нанесением лака, т.к. он покрывает изображение (ну или то, что намереваетесь покрыть лаком) тонкой непроницаемой и прозрачной пленочкой. сделав 2-3 слоя ПВА, можно смело наносить лак - цвет и структура покрываемого предмета не изменятся.
> ну, это не моя наработка, конечно,  - но оччччень полезная информация.


Спасибо! Это очень важно т.к. бусы, фисташки (правда клеем их обрабатывать не надо) но очень интересные мысли!!!!!
К стати по поводу северного винограда я ошиблась - это крыжовник!!!!!!! Я ЛУЗЕР!!!! (хи-хи)

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> Класс!


И МНЕ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ ИДЕЯ!!!!!

----------


## Веда

Милые форумчаночки!
Как мне радостно, что нашими общими усилиями мы рождаем достойные восхищения идеи!
Я вам всем благодарна!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Милые форумчаночки!
> Как мне радостно, что нашими общими усилиями мы рождаем достойные восхищения идеи!
> Я вам всем благодарна!


Извините, но я не вижу другого смысла пребвания в этом форуме! Это форум людей творческих. которые  своими идеями, мыслями  дарят людям положительные эмоции.  Соответственно мы должны делиться и  "заражать" коллег своими идеями.

----------


## Колесо

Давно на форуме я не появлялась, а тянет......сил нет! Девочики,почитала последние странички этой темы,многое взяла на заметку! :Ok: Спасибо!




> Извините, но я не вижу другого смысла пребвания в этом форуме!


Анечка,скоро увидишь и другой смысл))))многие из форумчан стали не просто близкими,а родными людьми!И говорим мы,поверь,не только о праздниках и рожаем идеи,хотя не без этого))) :Yes4:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Давно на форуме я не появлялась, а тянет......сил нет! Девочики,почитала последние странички этой темы,многое взяла на заметку!Спасибо!
> 
> 
> Анечка,скоро увидишь и другой смысл))))многие из форумчан стали не просто близкими,а родными людьми!И говорим мы,поверь,не только о праздниках и рожаем идеи,хотя не без этого)))


Так это почему происходит!?!?!?!?! Потому что совместное творчество рождает и дружеские отношения. У меня лично самые 2 близкие подруги по жизни оказались не школьные подружки и даже  не не с  училища и не с дирижерского отделения, а именно с режиссуры - т.к. там мы так выкладывались творчески, эмоционально, мы столько всего напридумывали, сделали такие классные постановки, что именно их я могу назвать именно ПОДРУГАМИ.
Я так написала имею ввиду лично я здесь подпитываюсь Вашими идеями (и не скрываю это) и отдаю Вам свои идеи, и благодаря этому те люди с которыми мы об этом беседуем, спорим и.т.д именно они и оказываются для нас потом и товарищами, а может и друзьями. А поговорить о подгузниках, проблемах переходного возраста дочки, или о шмотках пока я лично не готова (для этого есть другие форумы). Но это уже флуд, поэтому прекращаю!!!!!
(только не обижайтесь, просто инет-общение оно своеобразное и можно подумать что я пишу с некоторой агрессией ил типа я такая крутая, НИ в КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ, и я уже ОБОЖАЮ тех с кем общаюсь!!) Видимо это моя личная особенность что именно сильные совместные переживания именно в моей жизни превращают просто знакомых в ДРУЗЕй с большой буквы.

----------


## oga

Готовила на открытие интернета в библиотеке.Получилась вот такая песенка.

На мотив песни «Если б я был султан»

Балбес: Если б я был султан
              Интернет провел
	  И на сайте знакомств
	  Я б жену нашел.
	  Ну, а если б она мне не подошла
	  В чат зашел бы, друзья
	  Я наверняка.

Пр-в:     Не очень плохо иметь Интернет
	   Гораздо хуже, когда его нет.

Трус:     Да уж чувствую я, мне пора сказать
	  Не волнуйтесь, у вас
	  Будет все на ять.
	  Ну, а если пошел ох, какой балдеж
	  Лучше ты фейсбука
	  В мире не найдешь.


Пр-в:     Не очень плохо иметь Интернет
	   Гораздо хуже, когда его нет.

Бывалый: Ну, а мне дружбаны, ясность тут нужна,
	     Аська, чат, иль эмейл
	     Надо мне включать.
	     Рамблер, яндекс, апорт
	     Толи все подряд
	      Для меня Интернет
	     Это ж просто клад.

Пр-в:     Не очень плохо иметь Интернет
	   Гораздо хуже, когда его нет.

----------


## Juliya Star

> Давно хочется сделать что-то наподобие темы *ДА БУДЕТ СВЕТ!*. Известно, что так говорят, когда в жизни что-то происходит и хочется, чтобы изменилось к лучшему.. Представьте начало любого мероприятия.. В зале темно. и... ведущий начинает свой вечер потихоньку, постепенно включая различные источники света.ж Представьте, что жизнь есть свет. Тогда человеческий мир предстанет перед вами как множество разнообразных объектов, испускающих свечение..И начинают загораться..хрустальная люстра..электрический фонарик.. гирлянда..горящая свеча..бенгальский огонь..( если есть камин). и так начинается вечер..
> на эту идею натолкнул меня этот ресурс.. у кого будуи другие идеи?
> http://melochi-jizni.ru/publ/83-1-0-1089


 А я факел...ё маю узнала какая я экстримальщица:)

----------


## Alenajazz

> А я факел.


А я - фейерверк.  :Tender:  И, оказывается, по этому тесту - прирождённый тамада  :Vah:

----------


## mariaarh

сказка-экспромт на французской свадьбе 

кошка Анфисочка
ветер
бабочка

пень
артисточка
таксист
лист зеленый

солнышко
Эйфелева башня
Ваня






Сказка .
-Сказка наша не простая, а на французский манер!
Есть в Париже много мест для романтики!
И про все их красоты чудесные,
Не расскажешь в словах двух блистательных,
Но поведует сказка об этом нам!
Вдоль просторов зеленых, широких.. Солнцем ярким , парижским обласканным..Елисейское поле раскинулось и туристов влечёт со всех стран к себе!
Там, по полю гуляет пушистая, длинноногая кошка Анфисочка. [/U][/U]Много знает душа её, но не скажет она никому про них..
Вот идет она как-то по полюшку, тихо песню под носик мурлыкает….видит киса пейзаж такой…
Затянуло всё небушко тучами… потемнело и стало багряновым.. И хоть жаркого лета пора была-ветер, вдруг как осенний, возник вокруг. Всё сильнее свой ход разгоняя и с деревьев листву обрывая…он нарушил всю сказки романтику!!!
Так он дул, толи с юга, толь с севера и ещё продолжал бы куражиться… Только вдруг на пути его ветреном повстречалась прекрасная бабочка…И они, позабыв про стеснения и про разность их происхождения, закружили ТАНЦУЛЬКИ АТАСНЫЕ!!....возращая нам сказки романтику…
В поле том стоял низенький низенький старый дряхлый, местами трухлявенький-пень….он годами и солнцем был высушен и поэтому был расстроенный..
По французскому городу славному много ездит звёзд знаменитостей..Так в тот день в ожидании отдыха проезжало такси мимо пня…-...а в нём! Всем известная сидела артисточка.. И была она столь утонченная Посмотрите! С фигурой модельною. Затмевала она красотой своей даже…..
А таксист был уверен, что он –Ну как минимум Ален де Лон. Вздумал он что прекрасную девушку покорит он своею брутальностью. И на пне, куда он её высадил..начал трогать её за коленочки. Но она была девушка честная…НЕ ДАЛА! И пощедчину сделала (по французски конечно! Легонечко!!).. И упал наш горе влюбленный таксист…(на минуточку и без сознания).
А по полю вдвоём рука об руку..ветер с бабочкой кружит ТАЦУЛЬКИ АТАСНЫЕ.
Вдруг нечаянно ветром сорвавшийся лист зеленый упал и на полюшке начал делать он три отжимания!! Упал отжался!
Чтоб поддерживать сказки романтику и свадьбы нашей францужестность мы изменим природы течение и объявим, чтоб солнышко вышло к нам!!
Заряди-ка нас солнышко ясное своею теплою энергетикой.. Улыбнулось нам солнце и вдаль ушло, спряталось за огромною башнею!
Это что ж за конструкция дикая? Величавая и мнотонная?
Может гости подскажут нам??(Эйфелева башня)
Ну конечно же так и есть оно!!

Значит так:
Башня стоит-За ней солнышко!
Пень на месте, а на нём и артисточка..Всё вздыхает она, говоря-О-ля-ля.
А вокруг её ходит кошечка..
А у ног её без сознания ( и по-моему сладко устроившись) спит таксист. Громко храп его слышится!!
Не мешает тот звук устрашающий ветру с бабочкой и ТАНЦУЛЬКАМ АТАСНЫМ их.
И ВНИМАНИЕ! Вновь появляется на пол падает и отжимается лист.. а мы аплодируем!
Вот таксист очнулся и думает (репу чеши) как же мне в жены взять ту артисточку, что сидит на пеньке и вздыхая, говорит О-ля-ля, отдыхая
Накипело, взорвалось терпение.Зарычал наш таксист будто зверь лесной! Испугалась артисточка вскрикнула..В пень вцепилась что было ей моченьки.
Здесь ВНИМАНИЕ! Сцена любовная..Повалил на пень нашу деву прекрасную не сдержавшийся с чувством водитель такси и давай.. и давай целовать её. Она взвизгнула и на дала опять!! Как дала она ему по носу…покачнулась огромная башня аж!
А по полю той сцены не видя ветер с бабочкой кружат ТАНЦУЛЬКИ АТАСНЫЕ.
ВНИМАНИЕ!Сцена спортивная. Лист упал и вновь отжимается!

По путевке своей туристической в много лет наконец то накопленной… на машине простой автовазовской ЕДЕТ Ваня!
Парижем любуется… Слышит крики о помощи… Видит артисточку. Подъезжает он к ней шины скрипнули и выходит честь защищать её. Парень русский простой в кепке в шортиках и в футболке с надписью СССР..он рукою своей волосатою отодвинул француза бесчестного … Взял он девушку на руки сильные скипедаром, бензином пропахшие.. Посадил в свою «иномарочку» и повез во Россию-матушку.. не забыв при этом целоваться!!

Вы заметили, что в нашей сказочке драки не было как на Руси водится?
Потому что, хоть горячая кровь у нас но живём то мы в век дипломатии
И глобальной душевной гармонии..

----------


## Богиня

Мария, правильно? честно сказать...сам "антураж" сказки несколько страннен... :Yes4:  :Smile3:  елисейского поля как такого нет...это улица...и знающие гости могут об этом сказать, да и странно слышать, есл честно :Grin: ...и башни там рядом нет в помине....Вы сами писали?

----------


## manja

> елисейского поля как такого нет...это улица...и знающие гости могут об этом сказать, да и странно слышать, есл честно...и башни там рядом нет в помине.


аверное затгравшись..превратят улицу в поле...шучу... :Grin: 
пускай куражатся....
наверное для тех кто смотрел мультик есть..такой..кк ивашка в парижу..был..
по мотивам этим и экранизация...
Я например не люблю сказки ..без смысла..
может быть идея этой сказки..
на свадьбе не подраться :Vah:

----------


## selenka07

> елисейского поля как такого нет...это улица...и знающие гости могут об этом сказать, да и странно слышать, есл честно...и башни там рядом нет в помине.


Разрешите не согласиться. Ведь не дело в том, чтобы всё было:



> Я например не люблю сказки ..без смысла..


со смыслом! Ведь  "сказка ложь, да в ней намёк...".
Попробую доказать своё мнение. 
1. С чем у нас ассоциируется Париж? Правильно - Эйфелева башня, Лувр, Елисейские поля. Я сейчас говорю не о тех, кто там был. а о среднестатистическом современнике. Ну не была я в Париже!!!! И мне всё равно что Елисейские поля - это улица!
2. Правильная интонация и распределение ролей - и НИКТО не обратит внимания на 



> . "антураж" сказки несколько страннен...


 ведь правильно, скажешь не из Парижа, а из города Парижу...и смех обеспечен. 
3. Сегодня в сотрудницы был День рождения - 40 лет. Пригласили вчера. Не как тамаду, ибо я просто учитель( ведь и правду я как-то писала об этом, что даже для родни не провожу, разве что элементы какие. ) Утром прочитала сказочку, улыбнулась: мне нрава, напечатала, даже роли не озвучивала сначала, а дала вытянуть номерки. И ещё приглашённые  - 10 человек - одни женщины, к тому же педагоги-колеги наши. 
Девочки, вы не поверите, такой хохот, такой кураж был!!!! Наша завуч (ей 53 года и досталась роль листочка, того что отжимается :Taunt: ) смеялась до слёз и коликов в животе. 
Резюмирую: да, ничего не говорила о драке, да, немного переделала на день рождения, да, читала с актёрским мастерством. НО!!! главное - сказка имеет место быть. Если идёт нормально, то почему бы и нет?????

----------


## selenka07

Да, mariaarh, Маша! Спасибо тебе. С этого надо было начать. У меня получилось весело. Удачи!!!
И не бросайте в меня помидоры. Я не волшебник-тамада. И даже ещё не учусь)))

----------


## Богиня

> Разрешите не согласиться. Ведь не дело в том, чтобы всё было:
>  НО!!! главное - сказка имеет место быть. Если идёт нормально, то почему бы и нет?????


ну нечего тогда злиться родителям, если в учебниках по истории спартака обзовут антисемитом или кремль станет тюрьмой...да? :Yes4:  отчего то многих из РОссии задевает факт, что американцы уверены, что мы в ушанках и с медведями под барыню водку пьем литрами...
надеюсь Вы понимаете о чем я... :Grin:

----------


## selenka07

:Blink:  вот так да... я думала мы о праздниках говорим... а выходит, обговариваем программу министерства образования :Grin:  Стась, по-моему, резковато. Хотя... тоже имеет место быть :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> вот так да... я думала мы о праздниках говорим... а выходит, обговариваем программу министерства образования Стась, по-моему, резковато. Хотя... тоже имеет место быть


да не...я не резко :Smile3:  целью не ставлю нагрубить),я пытаюсь донести, что есть факты, искажение которых по детски неоправдано в виду незнания истории и культуры другой страны...для взрослого...это мое мнение, с ним необязательно соглашаться... :Derisive:

----------


## mariaarh

Как мне нравится это форум! С замирание сердца выкладываешь что-то на стол профессионалам(если конечно это не с нета а твое) и ждешь отзывов... даже плохие читаю с улыбкой на лице... для меня это важно.... Спасибо Елена и Стася. Не думала, что так быстро кто-то воспользуется ей :))
Богиня, писала сама, надо слетать в Париж и умереть :))) чтоб так не тупить больше... Да на самом деле с чем Париж ассоциируется то и напихала в сказку, акцент был не на исторические моменты и факты, а на действие - чтоб по смешнее, чтоб даже по пошлее где -то, если можно так сказать :) проще надо ко всему подходить... мы же ведущие!

----------


## Богиня

> проще надо ко всему подходить... мы же ведущие!


умирать не надо), а если будет возможность, слетать - обязательно! 
по поводу простого подхода...так то это так...но и клиенты есть разные...я понимаю прекрасно под какой контингент такая сказка (как автору - респект, написано хорошо слогом), в смысле)...но это правда сродни русским в ушанках... :Smile3: 

еще часто используют на свадьбах поцелуй на эфелевой башне молодоженам, а вокруг все ручками трясут...типа полем шелестят елисейским...так и хочется сказать "и плевал я на головы беспечных парижан с ля тур эфель" :Tender:  :Grin: , такая традиция правда есть у русских...и если кто в теме и бы в париже - сие "романтическое действо", предложенное ведущим превращается в цирк...))) в виду комментов подпившей публики из зала...

я просто предлагаю больше внимаия деталям уделять...щас народ то продвинутый пошел... :Yes4:

----------


## selenka07

Вот опошлять-то и не надо. 
А со Стасей опять же не соглашусь. Ну вот сколько раз мы смеёмся над гиперболизацией каких-то там черт характера, когда это звучит из уст Хазанова или Задорнова. 
Боже упаси, никак не претендую на стопроцентную правильность. Но праздник  и сказка на нём зависит ОТ ПОДАЧИ: если вы делаете заочную экскурсию по Парижу - то Стася права, если вы прикалываетесь над городом и немного над собой - то таки да :Smile3:

----------


## selenka07

и ещё:
Парадо́кс (от др.-греч. παράδοξος — неожиданный, странный от др.-греч. παρα-δοκέω — кажусь) — ситуация (высказывание, утверждение, суждение или вывод), которая может существовать в реальности, но не имеет логического объяснения. Следует различать парадокс и апорию. Апория, в отличие от парадокса, является вымышленной, логически верной, ситуацией (высказыванием, утверждением, суждением или выводом), которая не может существовать в реальности.

В самом широком смысле под парадоксом понимают высказывание, которое расходится с общепринятым мнением и кажется нелогичным (зачастую лишь при поверхностном понимании). 

почему бы и не принять эту сказку так???

----------


## Богиня

> Вот опошлять-то и не надо. 
> А со Стасей опять же не соглашусь. Ну вот сколько раз мы смеёмся над гиперболизацией каких-то там черт характера, когда это звучит из уст Хазанова или Задорнова. 
> Боже упаси, никак не претендую на стопроцентную правильность. Но праздник  и сказка на нём зависит ОТ ПОДАЧИ: если вы делаете заочную экскурсию по Парижу - то Стася права, если вы прикалываетесь над городом и немного над собой - то таки да


есть у задорного сокраментальная фраза... :Smile3: поповоду тех же америкосов...наверное не напустом месте? 
 :Yes4:

----------


## Богиня

> В самом широком смысле под парадоксом понимают высказывание, которое расходится с общепринятым мнением и кажется нелогичным (зачастую лишь при поверхностном понимании). 
> 
> почему бы и не принять эту сказку так???


общепринятое мнение не есть географически сложившийся факт... :Grin:

----------


## selenka07

Спор, даже не спор, а дискусию, предлагаю завершить многократным УРРЯ и большим всеобщим ЦЕЛОВАНИЕМ :Taunt:

----------


## Богиня

> Спор, даже не спор, а дискусию, предлагаю завершить многократным УРРЯ и большим всеобщим ЦЕЛОВАНИЕМ


о да...! миллион воздушных поцелуев! :Smile3:

----------


## Порубовы

знаете, Антонов тоже написал песню 
_Пройдусь по Абрикосовой, сверну на Виноградную_
и эта песня была выпущена на пластинке 
*Песни о Симферополе.*
Так вот - есть там и улица Виноградная и Абрикосовый переулок. но свернуть с одного на другой не реально - они в разных углах города.
надо бы и Антонова пожурить)))))))  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3: 
ведь те, кто был в Симферополе......

----------


## Богиня

> знаете, Антонов тоже написал песню 
> _Пройдусь по Абрикосовой, сверну на Виноградную_
> и эта песня была выпущена на пластинке 
> *Песни о Симферополе.*
> Так вот - есть там и улица Виноградная и Абрикосовый переулок. но свернуть с одного на другой не реально - они в разных углах города.


 альбом называется поверь в мечту...и ни слова о Симферополе в песне нет, если что... :Yes4:  :Grin:  так что к авторам пластинки претензии)))

----------


## Веда

> да не...я не резко целью не ставлю нагрубить),я пытаюсь донести, что есть факты, искажение которых по детски неоправдано в виду незнания истории и культуры другой страны...для взрослого...это мое мнение, с ним необязательно соглашаться...


Стася полностью с тобой согласна!

Праздник кроме разлечения несет на себе смысловую нагрузку, а иногда и обучающую, поэтому заведомо вводить в заблуждение, я думаю, не стоит.

----------


## selenka07

> Девочки, вы не поверите, такой хохот, такой кураж был!!!! Наша завуч (ей 53 года и досталась роль листочка, того что отжимается) смеялась до слёз и коликов в животе. 
> Резюмирую: да, ничего не говорила о драке, да, немного переделала на день рождения, да, читала с актёрским мастерством. НО!!! главное - сказка имеет место быть. Если идёт нормально, то почему бы и нет?????


цитирую себя и ещё раз говорю: были ПЕДАГОГИ - люди с высшим образованием!!!! Географию знают!!! Да что ж вы ищете в юморной сказке! Сердить начали!!! прям все такие знающие, смысловые. не придумывайте то, чего нет! Всё нормально, девочка написала САМА, я САМА поробывала провести = ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!!ФФФФФФФФФФсёёёёёёёё!

----------


## selenka07

> Праздник кроме разлечения несет на себе смысловую нагрузку, а иногда и обучающую, поэтому заведомо вводить в заблуждение, я думаю, не стоит.


почитай выше о парадоксе. не претендую на непререкаемость, но просто удивляет позиция. У меня мои деФФФки ещё сказку просили. такую же. Без переодеваний (даже мало мальских), но с парадоксальной ситуацией, движениями и фразами. да, забыла написать, что ветер подвывал, бабочка песенку пела "трям,трям,трям", таксист восклицал "о бамбино" (далеко не французский :)))  и т.д. НЕ БЫЛО музыкальных нарезок, но хохот стоял гомерический. Народ был практически трезв. Фух!

----------


## manja

> Я например не люблю сказки ..без смысла..





> со смыслом! Ведь "сказка ложь, да в ней намёк...".


 
_Я не поняла в Принципе смысла....то есть намек_ 
_то что есть в Парижу  елисейские поля?_  


_Была я в Париже и не один раз..Мы с мужем каждый год в годовщину нашей свадьбы ездили..правда в этом году не были..У нас годовщина 6 марта.._ 


_А если писать про смысл сказки который я имела ввиду...то это скорей всего..вопрос который я например как ведущая задала бы себе в первую очередь....ЗАЧЕМ Я РЕШИЛА ВЗЯТЬ ЭТОТ ЭПИЗОД В ПРОГРАММУ? И чего хочу достигнуть если его использую..._

_Немного с сатирическим уклоном..у нас лучше чем в ПАРИЖУ? Хочь у них там и поля..и много чаво есть? то есть с юмором преподнести..._
_Или я возьму эту сказку...чтобы чтобы провести кастинг на лучшее исполнение..фильма который будет сниматься в Париже..а гости только этого и ждут?_ 
_или это все же..история ЛЮБВИ?_ 
_Дав сказке какой то намек...который не надо разгадывать зрителю...а будет понятен если вы ее правильно преподнесете...как вы пишите... и будет успех..._
_Но все же..Е МОЕ..._
_все зависит от артистов, которые в этих ролях будут учавствовать.._
_Да мало ли еще от чего будет зависить ???????_
_И от музыкального озвучивания..И от работы так называемых актеров..Даже от коментария ведущего...Надо только все продумать..._


_Сказку не критикую..ей имеет место быть...к мелочам не цепляюсь.._
_Просто люблю смысл в своих программах.._

----------


## Веда

О парадоксе я читала и выше, и раньше, благодарю за повторение. ведь повторение - не что иное, как мать учения. А учение - это именно то, чем мы здесь все занимаемся.

Но, на мой взгляд, к описываемым событиям он не имеет отношения, это мое субъективное мнение.

Не всегда нужно делать то, что вызывает гомерический хохот - опять мое субъективное мнение.

Но! Если заранее гостям было сообщено о том, что все, о чем будет говорится далее - есть плод разбушевавшейся фантазии, стремившейся подарить всем вам веселое настроение, ничего не имеющий общего с реальной Францией и ее столицей, то может быть... 

Но я во всем ищу смысл... ( Это опять мое субъективное мнение).

mariaarh -  творческая личность! Искренне желаю вдохновения, воплощенного в творческих успехах! И я уверена мы будем не долго в ожидании томиться.

----------


## selenka07

Девочки! ну зачем вы так?



> Но я во всем ищу смысл...


есть вещи просто прикольные. они радуют, они позволяют заполнить затянувшуюся паузу, они, в конце концов, просто развлекают. я не говорю о тематическом юбилее или тематической свадьбе, которыми дирижирует опытный ведущий и где всё подчинено единому (только ЕМУ понятному,ибо народ пришёл ПОТУСИТЬ!!!! а географию он в книге почитает или Дискавери посмотрит) смылу. 

Речь идёт о простой сказке, придуманной человеком. куда вы её возьмёте и возьмёте ли вообще - личное дело каждого. просто складывается впечатление, что начинаем, (сори,сори,сори  :061: ), выпендриваться и стебаться: "а где смысл", "а это не достоверно", "а здесь ещё что-то". Да ладно вам. не видите смысла - не ищите, его там нет.

Бросайте в меня помидоры.
Стаська, ты где? Провокаторша :049: 
Мы тут уже миллион поцелуев на глазах у публики "продемонстрировали", а тут такое... :Girl Blum2:  :Yahoo:  :Grin:

----------


## Порубовы

> альбом называется поверь в мечту...и ни слова о Симферополе в песне нет, если что... так что к авторам пластинки претензии)))


в СССР был объявлен конкурс среди песенников на песни о городе Симферополе. в результате вышла пластинка.
были собраны разные исполнители. помню Талкунову с песней  - *А пока, пока по камушкам река бежит*, и Антонова в том числе.
В интерьвю в газете Юрий Антонов рассказывал, что придумал эту песню, глядя на карту Симферополя. Прочитал названия некоторых улиц, и родилась идея песни.
При этом некоторые названия реальные, а некоторые выдуманные.
То, что эта песня у него выходила в другом альбоме - не удивительно.
так что минус Стася за незнание истории советской музыки ))))))))))))))))

иными словами - не нудите. это творчество, а не наука.
вы, наверное, глядя мультик про Микки Мауса возмущаетесь, как у мышки может быть своя собака ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

*Порубовы*,  :Yes4:  :Ok: 
*selenka07*,  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

об чем спор,дорогие мои? :Tender: это ж такая тема для сказки!!!!зачитываете сказку и просите изобразить Елисейские поля,которые шумят или что они там делают))а потом поправляете,"а ведь поля-это улица.Изображаем фонари,фасады домов и тд"!вообще,сказка,построенная на исправлениях,всегда вызывает бОльший ажиотаж.например,"и стоял столетний дуб....так и стоял бы и по сей день,если б его не срубили"....а Вашу сказку еще и вспоминать будут,ведь именно там они узнали,что поля не поля :Yes4: В общем,я за культуру и грамотность!

----------


## Курица

> об чем спор,дорогие мои?это ж такая тема для сказки!!!!зачитываете сказку и просите изобразить Елисейские поля,которые шумят или что они там делают))а потом поправляете,"а ведь поля-это улица.Изображаем фонари,фасады домов и тд"!вообще,сказка,построенная на исправлениях,всегда вызывает бОльший ажиотаж.например,"и стоял столетний дуб....так и стоял бы и по сей день,если б его не срубили"....


Катенька!!!!!
Можно я скажу тебе, что я о тебе после этого поста подумала?
*Какая же ты умница!*
Пришла, прочла, подумала,проверила "алгеброй гармонию" и вынесла вердикт!!!



> а Вашу сказку еще и вспоминать будут,ведь именно там они узнали,что поля не поляВ общем,я за культуру и грамотность!


А я -то тут "карандаш кусаю"-как развести ситуацию. чтоб  показать и той, и этой стороне. что каждая из них права по-своему!!
Аплодируя Кате, снимаю свою...шляпку! :Yes4:

----------


## Lusi75

Девочки какой тестик интересный-я не задумываясь щелкнула на  Фейерверк ,(Фейерверк - прирожденный тамада),хотя я так не считаю, насчет себя, а вот муж мой всегда говорит-чтобы вести праздники нужен дар от бога.

----------


## Lusi75

> Мои малыши с зонтиками, собираем на мальчика,девочку.


Анечка такая необычная интерпритация сбора денег на малышей- у меня вопрос-деньги которые уже на зонтике те гости допустим кто за мальчика не пытаються перестегнуть на " свой" зонтик ? у меня в корзиночки собирают -так часто ярые сторонники наследника пытаються забрать у свидетельницы и переложить в свою корзиночку...

----------


## Lusi75

> У нас В Оренбуржье тоже называют"на сыр".На некоторых свадьбах даже нарезают мелко сыр,на шпажки нанизывают и когда гость подарил-закусывает этим сыром.И деньги ,подаренные,называют "сЫрными"


 А у нас сбор даров-БЛИННАЯ, но все чаще молодые просят европейский вариант

----------


## Лёлик 76

Всем привет! интересная темка.  Сбор на првенца с зонтиками- действительно необычно и интересно. Впервые такое встречаю

----------


## Матильда 1967

У меня тоже собирают в зонты.Но зонты просто держат за ручку(вверх тормашками) и туда денюшки кидают гости.Я пробовала на прищепки-долго,муторно,не удобно.А так получается красиво на фото.Но у меня собирают жених и невеста,не переодетые ни во что.

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> У меня тоже собирают в зонты.Но зонты просто держат за ручку(вверх тормашками) и туда денюшки кидают гости.Я пробовала на прищепки-долго,муторно,не удобно.А так получается красиво на фото.Но у меня собирают жених и невеста,не переодетые ни во что.


 Мне кажется , не очень корректно , когда этим занимаюся жених с невестой.. Всё таки , может быть , лучше назначить свидетелей , пусть и не переодетых?

Про зонтики - смущает их габариты , в условиях тесноты , наерно , нет-нет да и зацепят кого-нибудь? 

Я хочу попробовать зайцев в этом году пустить с капустой. Капусту выращиваю пока)) (шью т.е ) , на зайцев шапки с ушками прикольные с Нового года лежат (ну как вариант покатят и ушки), ну и комбинезоны. Может кому идея понравится , вместе подумаем , как же дорастить эту капусту - вот фото готового листочка , примерно 8  штук на кочан , внутри пластиковая бутылка. Идейка из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей " , я хочу доработать...там капуста тупая нарисованная , типа ананаса , а я надо  чтобы получилась очень похожая на правду))  Стишок там тоже есть , я его найду.  потом выложу - смысл в том , что "капустой " называют и деньги , и деток в капусте можно найти..ЕГО ТОЖЕ ЧУТЬ УРЕЗАТЬ НАДО , МОЖЕТ ВМЕСТЕ С КЕМ И ПОДУМАЕМ :Sclerosis: 
[IMG]http://http://*********net/1048503.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Надежда Петрова

[IMG]http://*********net/1048503.jpg[/IMG]
эТО К ПРЕДЫДУЩЕМУ СООБЩЕНИЮ - ТАМ ГДЕ-ТО ЗАТЕРЯЛАСЬ (ЭТО ЛИСТ КАПУСТЫ),миниатюра вставляться не хочет....

----------


## Mazaykina

> *Елисейское поле* раскинулось и туристов влечёт со всех стран к себе! 
> Там, по полю гуляет пушистая, длинноногая кошка Анфисочка. [/U][/U]Много  знает душа её, но не скажет она никому про них..





> елисейского поля как такого нет...*это улица...*


Если уж на то пошло, то это не улица, *а сквер,* где и на лавочках сидят, отдыхают, и машины мчатся, 



А порой становится пешеходкой, похожая на поле.



*Стася, если  вы хотели  отметить тот момент, что не  совсем верно написан текст, это можно было сделать ГОРАЗДО тактичнее.
*
Интернет- общение- это очень специфический вид коммуникации. Ты не видишь человека, не слышишь интонаций его голоса, поэтому любой написанный текст может восприниматься как очень позитивный, так и с легкой долей иронии, так и саркастически- язвительный. Поэтому пользуйтесь смайлами, они помогают услышать ваш голос и увидеть вашу коммуникативность. Я говорю не о миллионе алых роз и воздушных поцелуях, а тех, которые добавят в ваше сообщение ЧЕЛОВЕЧНОСТИ!* 

С пламенным приветом ко всем новичкам! 
*

----------


## Lizaele

> Может кому идея понравится , вместе подумаем , как же дорастить эту капусту - вот фото готового листочка , примерно 8  штук на кочан , внутри пластиковая бутылка.


 Надя, не совсем поняла технологию собирания денег, как ты себе представляешь этот процесс? Купюры крепятся к листьям?  или вкладываются между ними? Мне  кажется, что должно быть максимально удобно, чтобы ничего не падало и не терялось.
  Может быть "наращивать" ее не на бутылку, а на емкость пошире, чтобы туда легко было складывать купюры. Что-то типа горшка, оформленного под капусту? 
Интересная денежная капуста  http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/0904/a0/cf43653443ea.jpg

----------


## Гaмаюн

На форуме по моему кто то уже выкладывал эту ссылку, но лишний раз вспомнить думаю не помешает http://www.festisite.com/money/#2,0  - это сервис где в разные купюры можно вставлять фотографию лица (например молодоженов). Для кочана из денег как раз.

----------


## sa-sha76

> ЕГО ТОЖЕ ЧУТЬ УРЕЗАТЬ НАДО , МОЖЕТ ВМЕСТЕ С КЕМ И ПОДУМАЕМ


надюш выкладывай стих подумаем конечно...а я капусту хочу шить из атласа  как цветочек роза....а вот ло сих пор ломаю голову что внутрь цветка вставить чтобы он гнулся и форму держал ?



> На форуме по моему кто то уже выкладывал эту ссылку, но лишний раз вспомнить думаю не помешает http://www.festisite.com/money/#2,0 - это сервис где в разные купюры можно вставлять фотографию лица (например молодоженов). Для кочана из денег как раз.


Алексей .... это правда идея !только почему то хочется  объёмного изображения ... ладно свадеб пока нет, есть время посоображать...

----------


## Богиня

> *Стася, если  вы хотели  отметить тот момент, что не  совсем верно написан текст, это можно было сделать ГОРАЗДО тактичнее.
> *
> [/B]


Уважаемый админ... :Smile3:  я написала такй пост: *Мария, правильно? честно сказать...сам "антураж" сказки несколько страннен... елисейского поля как такого нет...это улица...и знающие гости могут об этом сказать, да и странно слышать, есл честно...и башни там рядом нет в помине....Вы сами писали*? 

если это не тактично, то я не знаю... :Meeting:  :Yes4:  спасибо за замечание, мне очень приятно осознавать, что руководство реагирует на "непорядки", в т.ч. удаляя по настоящему грубые посты некоторых пользователей...про смайлы приняла к сведению...чаще буду улыбаться :Smile3:

----------


## Мидия

> Пр-в: Не очень плохо иметь Интернет
> Гораздо хуже, когда его нет.


Ольга, получилось просто здорово, работаю в сфере интернет услуг, думаю использую на одном из мероприятий . Если вы не против.?

----------


## sa-sha76

> Аплодируя Кате, снимаю свою...шляпку!


курочка посмотри сейчас на свою аву и на это  пост   класс вообще так забавно  прям  слов  нет  

*но тот пост  супер поддерживаю каждое словечко  и нашей Марине-админу спасибо за чудесные фото  особенно впечатлило  когда сквер стал полем  .*..

сейчас гадаю где выставить свои варианты гадания на первенца здесь написать а фото не выставлять ?

я гадаю денежной  дорожкой ... гадаю  ползунками...подносиками   ....салатниками..  корабликами (если свадьба морская )...и скворечником !

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> Надя, не совсем поняла технологию собирания денег, как ты себе представляешь этот процесс? Купюры крепятся к листьям?  или вкладываются между ними? Мне  кажется, что должно быть максимально удобно, чтобы ничего не падало и не терялось.
>   Может быть "наращивать" ее не на бутылку, а на емкость пошире, чтобы туда легко было складывать купюры. Что-то типа горшка, оформленного под капусту?


Нет , кочан капусты сшит из ткани(внутри попролон и "косточки" , чтобы листья "стояли" , а нижние листья , думаю , завернуть , чтобы дыка сверху была небольшая - для сбора денег на девоку- мальчика. Проблема в том , что всё это надо будет стирать , вот и хочу прикрепить к каркасу на липучки , но как получится , пока ненаю :Fz: 
Стих пошла искать , для этого мне надо перерыть журналов 100 "Чем развлечь гостей" -жалко там нет поисковика)))

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Я хочу попробовать зайцев в этом году пустить с капустой. Капусту выращиваю пока)) (шью т.е ) , на зайцев шапки с ушками прикольные с Нового года лежат (ну как вариант покатят и ушки), ну и комбинезоны. Может кому идея понравится , вместе подумаем , как же дорастить эту капусту - вот фото готового листочка , примерно 8  штук на кочан , внутри пластиковая бутылка. Идейка из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей " , я хочу доработать...там капуста тупая нарисованная , типа ананаса , а я надо  чтобы получилась очень похожая на правду))  Стишок там тоже есть , я его найду.  потом выложу - смысл в том , что "капустой " называют и деньги , и деток в капусте можно найти..ЕГО ТОЖЕ ЧУТЬ УРЕЗАТЬ НАДО , МОЖЕТ ВМЕСТЕ С КЕМ И ПОДУМАЕМ


Надя, привет. Это мои зайчики. А капусту в "ЧРГ" просто неудачно нарисовали.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2540979m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот текст:
Зайцы с капустой.

В тёмно-синем лесу,
Где трепещут осины.
Где с дубов – колдунов,
Облетает листва.
Заяц со своей зайчихой жили,
Играли в ладушки
И  пели странные слова…
(Выходят зайцы под песню «Зайка моя»)
Если ждёте вы удачи?
Двери ей вы открывайте
С зайцами прямо сейчас 
В ладушки играйте.
(зайцы со всеми гостями играют в ладушки, потом гости хором заканчивают кричалку)
С детства вместе,
С детства рядом.
Им вдвоём совсем не грустно,
Если есть по близости сочная… капуста.

Когда денег не хватает,
В кошельке совсем не густо
Косой выходит на работу,
Чтоб нарубить себе … капусты.

Капусты много на столе,
Капусты много в кошельке,
С капустой весело и вкусно.
И с детства знаем, что детей
Находят все …  в капусте.

У вас, молодожёны,
Конечно, будут дети
Девочки и мальчики,
Только кто родится первым?
Узнать помогут зайчики.
Дорогие гости,
Качан нужный выбирайте,
За девочку, за мальчика
Свой голос отдавайте.
Принимаются деньги любые,
Кого же в капусте найдут молодые?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> я гадаю денежной  дорожкой ... гадаю  ползунками...подносиками   ....салатниками..  корабликами (если свадьба морская )...и скворечником !


Саша, из всего списка я знаю только про ползунки, о подносиках могу догадываться, а об остальном очень любопытно узнать. Можно?

----------


## Надежда Петрова

ООО  спасибо! Как раз этот текст ищу . А кочаны у Вас даже без ёмкости внутри? Я думаю туда бутыку пластиковую всё же запихать - ведь при сборе на девочку-на мальчика и продукты могут туда кинуть((( А размером они примерно какие в реале?

Теперь , давайте девочки думать как исправить стих. Нужно сократить .Про ладушки мне совсем не нравится -детский сад , предлагаю вырезать..

Ташюша , давно делаете этих зайцев? Как впечатления? И у самих зайцев какие косюмы? У меня прям руки чешутся из меха прикольные комбецы сшить , розовый и голубой - но ведь жарко в них! Но зато как смотрится!...

А , Танюша , ты и есть Насонова? Вот и познакомились , хотя в одном городе живём! И даже одним ди-джеем иногда пользуемся))   Спасибо за стишок , очень здорово у тебя получается сочинять! Я слышала , что у тебя ужке на девочку-мальчика бабочки собирают , зайцы надоели? Или чередуешь?

----------


## Окрыленная

> А , Танюша , ты и есть Насонова?


О.... очень приятно... коллеги по цеху!!!!!!!!!!! очень люблю ваши затеи..там регулярно печатаюсь..

----------


## Zabanka

Сколько много способов собирать на малышей! Готовлю реквизит к радужной свадьбе. Может кто-нибудь подскажет.....как здесь можно собрать на малыше? Связанное с радугой?

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> ООО  спасибо! Как раз этот текст ищу . А кочаны у Вас даже без ёмкости внутри? Я думаю туда бутыку пластиковую всё же запихать - ведь при сборе на девочку-на мальчика и продукты могут туда кинуть((( А размером они примерно какие в реале?
> 
> Теперь , давайте девочки думать как исправить стих. Нужно сократить .Про ладушки мне совсем не нравится -детский сад , предлагаю вырезать..





> А , Танюша , ты и есть Насонова? Вот и познакомились , хотя в одном городе живём! И даже одним ди-джеем иногда пользуемся))   Спасибо за стишок , очень здорово у тебя получается сочинять! Я слышала , что у тебя ужке на девочку-мальчика бабочки собирают , зайцы надоели? Или чередуешь?


Надя, на фото и есть с бутылками, отрезаная 5-ти литровка, ну размер соответственно... А с ладошками зря не хочешь. Гости искренне верят в удачу,и даже самые пассивные подставляют ладони, а некоторые "добавки" просят. Да, я уже завела бабочек для гадания на первенца, но в год зайца, зайчата снова популярные.



> О.... очень приятно... коллеги по цеху!!!!!!!!!!! очень люблю ваши затеи..там регулярно печатаюсь..


Привет, коллега. Пока тебя не рассекретила, но по стилю мне кажется я пользовалась твоими работами. :Tender:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Пока тебя не рассекретила,


Я сама рассекречусь.. Игнатова-Лукашова Ирина

----------


## sa-sha76

> Саша, из всего списка я знаю только про ползунки, о подносиках могу догадываться, а об остальном очень любопытно узнать. Можно?


 хорошо...  я тогда  готовлю материал выставлю в фотоотчётах...ладно ?



> Надя, привет. Это мои зайчики. А капусту в "ЧРГ" просто неудачно нарисовали.


танечка фото класс  так удачно у меня в голове мысль  можно же  капусту..как шляпки сделать на свидетелей 


Ириска ... Танюшка....  так среди нас одни  авторы.из чрг ..молодцы...а у меня видно кишка тонка  как  то я и не замахивалась  печататься ... .наверное ещё не доросла ...

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Танюша , а что у тебя внутри листьев? Кака ты добилась , что  они "стоят" а края только загибаются? :Thank You2:

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Я сама рассекречусь.. Игнатова-Лукашова Ирина


А-а-а, это мастер-класс по поцелуям? (то, что сразу всплыло) Супер! :Yes4:  Теперь я буду пристальнее обращать внимание на авторов.




> хорошо...  я тогда  готовлю материал выставлю в фотоотчётах...ладно ?


Да, да, да. Будем ждать. :Tender: 




> что у тебя внутри листьев? Кака ты добилась , что  они "стоят" а края только загибаются?


Внутри, по периметру листа, проволока. Поэтому их можно сложить так, что получается круглый, закрытый качан или полураскрытые листья.



> и не замахивалась  печататься ... .наверное ещё не доросла ...


А если попробовать? Редакторы будут очень рады, захлопают в ладоши и будут просить ещё! :Tender:

----------


## mariaarh

[QUOTE=Гaмаюн;4028279]На форуме по моему кто то уже выкладывал эту ссылку, но лишний раз вспомнить думаю не помешает http://www.festisite.com/money/#2,0  - это сервис где в разные купюры можно вставлять фотографию лица (например молодоженов). 



Супер, спасибо! можно на юбилеях гостям место призов, а еще часто гоняю сценарий свадьбы 12 стульев , в стул бутафорию вшиваю, молодые разрезают потом, можно с их изображением сделать.

----------


## Lizaele

> Проблема в том , что всё это надо будет стирать , вот и хочу прикрепить к каркасу на липучки , но как получится , пока ненаю


 Надя, здесь идейки как сделать капусту и шляпу в виде капусты, может тебе в чем-то поможет? 
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/60408 
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/101164




> мне надо перерыть журналов 100 "Чем развлечь гостей" -жалко там нет поисковика)))


 Чобы найти в каком номере какой материал, воспользуйся поиском на сайте: http://***********/magazine.php?mn=2




> среди нас одни  авторы.из чрг ..молодцы...а у меня видно кишка тонка  как  то я и не замахивалась  печататься ... .наверное ещё не доросла ...


 Сашенька, ты настолько креативно мыслишь и так умеешь облекать свои мысли в слова, что тебе просто грех не печататься!  :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Чобы найти в каком номере какой материал, воспользуйся поиском на сайте: http://***********/magazine.php?mn=2


Светочка спасибо  ...так порой память подводит....а тут раз...и...



> Сашенька, ты настолько креативно мыслишь и так умеешь облекать свои мысли в слова, что тебе просто грех не печататься!


ну всё беру цель  начать..



> здесь идейки как сделать  шляпу в виде капусты,


спасибо  ТАК В ТЕМУ ЭТА ШЛЯПКА  ..... 



> Готовлю реквизит к радужной свадьбе. Может кто-нибудь подскажет.....как здесь можно собрать на малыше? Связанное с радугой?


радуга всегда после дождя и когда светит солнце...если сценарий связан с радугой нужно выдержать золотую серединку,  чтобы  лишку  радуги  не было..я бы использовала либо зонтики, либо солнышко девочку и солнышко мальчика (поющие мягкие игрушки..).

----------


## tataluna

> Сколько много способов собирать на малышей! Готовлю реквизит к радужной свадьбе. Может кто-нибудь подскажет.....как здесь можно собрать на малыше? Связанное с радугой?


если я не ошибаюсь по легенде там где радуга соприкасается с землёй спрятан горшок с золотом.
( точнее можно в нете поискать) может в горшок?

----------


## Окрыленная

Как вариант- конкурс для свидетелей..
они должны за определенное время принести 7 разноцветных - радужных вещей из зала... кто первее.. свид-ца - девочка будет, свид-ль - мальчик.. а если денежный - радужный танец.. кто хочет мальчика - делает хоровод со свидетелем.. и наоборот.. 
Все затею мою знают.. пройти под радугой? можно как вариант..

----------


## Lizaele

> как здесь можно собрать на малыше? Связанное с радугой?


 Можно связать с цветами и цветом. Хоть и заезженно выражение: "Дети-цветы жизни", но можно и от него оттолкнуться. Можно цветочниц пустить с корзинками. Для девочки пастельные тона (наприм. розовый желтый, белый), для мальчика яркие (пурпурный, ярко-желтый, насыщенный синий).
Обяснить значения выбранных цветов, как качества будущего человечка.
*Белый* — свет, благо, жизнь, полнота бытия.
*Красный* - символизирует удачу, известность, силу.
*Оранжевый* - в Китае символизирует процветание. Этот цвет позволяет управлять людьми и не подходит тем, кто не привык плыть по течению. 
*Желтый* (золотой) - символизирует мудрость, накопление опыта и власть, веселье, разрядка напряженности, радость, праздник, игра, красота.
*Синий* - благоразумие, мужество, спокойствие, власть и силу, благородство
*Темно-красный или вишневый* - приносит много удачи, особенно в сочетании с серебром. 
*Пурпурный* - цвет богатства, царственности, высшей красоты.
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/69929
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/75899

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> Чобы найти в каком номере какой материал, воспользуйся поиском на сайте: http://***********/magazine.php?mn=2


 Ничего себе , какая полезная ссылочка! Получается , что и журналы можно не покупать - я думала  эта информация засекречена :To Keep Order: 
Вы съэкономили мне кучу времени! :Close Tema: 
Спасибо больше! :Thank You2:   Ну ПОЧЕМУ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ НЕТ СПАСИБОК??????????   Ведь собственные материалы выкладывают , к тому же НОВЕНЬКИЕ, ну неужели новенькие не заслужили спасибок?? Может как-то предложить администрации , попросить..Нумне самой как-то пока неудобно - я ведь тоже новенькая  :Blush:  Ещё подумают , как я где-то прочитала , что "неровно к спасибкам дышу"... Ну ведь правда -тема из-за этого длинная получается, как не сказать спасибо за чей-то собственный труд , который тебе помог???

----------


## sa-sha76

> А вот текст:
> Зайцы с капустой.
> 
> В тёмно-синем лесу,
> Где трепещут осины.
> Где с дубов – колдунов,
> Облетает листва.
> Заяц со своей зайчихой жили,
> Играли в ладушки
> ...


танечка  ну меня сегодня эта капуста так зацепила  вот что получилось..смотрите....

появляется зайчик  под  музыку зайка моя ... танцует с молодыми.
...
Я такой счастливый зайчик.
.улыбаюсь и шучу
 потому что точно знаю
 вас сейчас я удивлю
…чтоб у молодых на столе не было пусто
  срочно в наш зал прошу внести капусту…

вас не буду угощать  я хочу вопрос задать 
малышей в капусте ищут ? аисты приносят в дом?
  а гадать сейчас друзья мы будем  вот  таким вот качаном…

а чтоб точно погадать  надо пару ему дать
  раз качан и два качан  
первенец  нужен вам   пацан?
  ну а может быть малышка?
  здесь в качан кладу пустышку…
.где пустышка там  малышка
  где  простой качан..  там крутой  пацан    ….  
..

----------


## Окрыленная

> Получается , что и журналы можно не покупать


нужно в месяц платить 70 рублей.. не все так просто..

----------


## Lizaele

> Ничего себе , какая полезная ссылочка! Получается , что и журналы можно не покупать - я думала  эта информация засекречена


 К сожалению не все так замечательно. :Tu:  Бесплатно можно найти только в каком номере напечатан тот или иной материал. А чтобы его прочесть нужно либо иметь нужные журналы, либо подписаться на сайт за денежку. :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> нужно в месяц платить 70 рублей.


девчонки а ведь когда готовишься и по памяти помнишь в каком году этот материал был  а вот номер не помнишь  или 2003 год у нас в библиотеке его вообще нет..... ......при подготовке  своё время  экономишь   и ещё за удовольствия нужно платить   ..ага ?

----------


## тамада Анна

> Анечка такая необычная интерпритация сбора денег на малышей- у меня вопрос-деньги которые уже на зонтике те гости допустим кто за мальчика не пытаються перестегнуть на " свой" зонтик ? у меня в корзиночки собирают -так часто ярые сторонники наследника пытаються забрать у свидетельницы и переложить в свою корзиночку...


Бывает, что пытаются перевесить, ничего страшного, зато освобождаются прищепочки для того чтобы можно было еще добавить другой стороне яростных болельщик.Да в принципе это ведь все игра подвыпимших людей,все равно все деньги идут молодым и какая там разница на каком зонтике сколько.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> появляется зайчик  под  музыку зайка моя ... танцует с молодыми.
> ...
> Я такой счастливый зайчик.
> .улыбаюсь и шучу
>  потому что точно знаю
>  вас сейчас я удивлю
> …чтоб у молодых на столе не было пусто
>   срочно в наш зал прошу внести капусту…
> 
> ...


Мне нравится. :Taunt:  Смело можно отправлять в "ЧРГ", и тогда 10 номеров журнала - бесплатно. (Если ничего не изменилось) :Yes4:

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> К сожалению не все так замечательно. Бесплатно можно найти только в каком номере напечатан тот или иной материал. А чтобы его прочесть нужно либо иметь нужные журналы, либо подписаться на сайт за денежку.


  А , ну теперь понятно) Я и подумала , что не может такого быть - кто бы тогда стал покупать журналы... Но поисковик очень хороший , мне как раз его и не хватало :Thank You2:

----------


## Надежда Петрова

> танечка  ну меня сегодня эта капуста так зацепила  вот что получилось..смотрите....
> 
> появляется зайчик  под  музыку зайка моя ... танцует с молодыми.
> ...
> Я такой счастливый зайчик.
> .улыбаюсь и шучу
>  потому что точно знаю
>  вас сейчас я удивлю
> …чтоб у молодых на столе не было пусто
> ...


Здорово у Вас получается! Но на практике -не представляю .. Заяц один , и от его имени говорятся слова ..т.е. ведущая зайчик?))) :Animals 044:  Ну а если ведущая говорит от слов зайца , то фоногрмму тогда писать..Перед сбором денег на девочку м-мальчика народ ,обычно , за столами, а если заяц дожен с молодоженами танцевать , то тоже не очень стыкуется, можно , конечно , молодых не садить , но стоит ли лишний раз напрягать?  И собирает тогда один заяц с двумя кочанами ? Или свидетелям отдает -тогда не интересно...Мне кажется , всё таки зайцев должно быть 2 - мальчик и девочка, в этом случае слова Танюши  больше катят...



> раз качан и два качан  
> первенец  нужен вам   пацан?
>   ну а может быть малышка?


 Но вот эти строки обязательно хочется взять! :Ok:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Перед сбором денег на девочку м-мальчика народ ,обычно , за столами, а если заяц дожен с молодоженами танцевать , то тоже не очень стыкуется, можно , конечно , молодых не садить , но стоит ли лишний раз напрягать?


Надюш ты же понимаешь.. что всегда всё полная импровизация...(МЫ СТАРАЕМСЯ ПРОВОДИТЬ ГАДАНИЯ ЗА СТОЛОМ ПОТОМУ ЧТО НАМ ТАК УДОБНО , А ПОПРОБУЙ ВО ВРЕМЯ ТАНЦПАУЗЫ...КЛАССНО ТОЖЕ ПРОХОДИТ..Я ЛЮБЛЮ ВСЁ ТАКОЕ КРЕАТИВНОЕ ) я теперь  не только как ведущая ,но и как  фотограф... на все действия смотрю со стороны....если молодые выйдут к зайцу  фото чудные будут , если заяц танцует около стола молодых тоже на фото хорошо и молодые в кадре...поехали дальше я писала под себя  а у меня один  меховой костюм зайца  ,так что  если другой выйдет  с ушками или в шапочке с ушками ... всё ...нарушиться картинка  ....



> Ну а если ведущая говорит от слов зайца , то фоногрмму тогда писать.


а зачем  музыка идёт как заставка это же просто слова зайца а не песня...в роли зайца свидетель заранее дать слова и всё он выучит.....



> И собирает тогда один заяц с двумя кочанами ?


да  вот этого эффекта я и добиваюсь  и объёмно и на фото весь процесс  собирания денег успею заснять..

.а вообще- то когда берёшь инфу ,ты же никогда не используешь её от и до ....  всегда под себя её  подстраиваешь.....  и здесь так же  взяла  концовку  нравиться ? и всё хорошо...а начало от Танюши возьми .

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Ага , спасибо , теперь представила. Про собирание на девочку-мальчика не за столами , возьму себе на заметку! :Thank You2: 
Когда мальчик-девочка собирают денежки , я тоже частенько думаю о том , что видеооператор , к сожалению , не может снять всё( Иногда такие эмоции пропускаются - аж жалко... Но , опять , когда двое - у них такое соперничество получается !)  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: Это пропадёт с одним зайчиком , денежек меньше , значит получится.. 
Так что буду шить двоих , и с вашенго разрешения , девочки , скомпоную два стихотворения , может ещё своего добавлю , потом напишу что получилось :Scenic:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Хочу поделиться своим блоком "невеста бросает букет".
Часто этот момент смазывается и не остается в памятим, поэтому решила выделить его в целый блок. Родилась идея после просмотра фото, выложенного на форуме Совушкой (за что огромное ей спасибо) [IMG]http://*********ru/1444440.jpg[/IMG]

Провожу его в финале, перед прощальным танцем молодоженов. Гости собираются в центре зала  (если позволяет место) Молодожены в центре. 
Ведущая:
Ну  что ж красавица невеста настал черед тебе решать 
Своего счастья эстафету какой подружке передать…

Посмотрите какой очаровательный букет в руках у нашей невесты… наверное жалко расставаться с такой красотой? (за ранее предупреждаю невесту чтоб она ответила, что жалко)
Наш жених предусмотрел этот форс – мажор и  и приготовил тебе сюрприз… 
(появл. Живые цветы, танцуют с невестой)под мелодию  В. Сердючки: Мы все только с мороза мы все майские розы" (посл. куплет)

Ведущая: 
Ну что, теперь вон у тебя какой цветник… теперь готова расстаться со своим свадебным букетом? (невеста соглашается)

Тогда пришла пора букет бросать, 
прощай девичеству сказать… (бросает букет)

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Мо :Smile3: жет кому то пригодится моя идея, буду очень рада!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Хочу поделиться своим блоком "невеста бросает букет".


Умничка.. как вариант.. всегда проходит отлично.. Землячка.. давай присоединяйся к нам..

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Ой как приятно видеть земляков!!!!  Спасибо, Ириска!!! Вот стараюсь присоединиться!

----------


## Карнелия

А я бы хотела на свой страх и риск предложить как вариант дарение подарков. Меня лично и как получательницу на торжествах, и как дарителя этот вопрос всегда беспокоил...сразу оговорюсь, данный момент ещё не пробовала, предстоит в эту субботу на свадьбе, так что пока хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение...в общем, проводить дарение подарков, когда много гостей, по средствам игры "Ручеёк", первая пара или компания (всё под весёлую музыку) подходит и вручает подарок виновникам, без длинных речей, затем разбиваются по парам....следующие, как в той самой игре, проходят под образовавшимся "Ручейком", так же вручают подарок и встают парами в конц ручейка и т.д....затем, когда все подарки вручены, в моём случае молодожёны, проходят по живому коридору, либо под "ручейком", либо как звёзды, похлопывая всех по поднятым рукам...аплодисменты гостям и жениху с невестой ("Дождик" хочу сделать) и....всё)))) Надеюсь, что объяснила по-русски))))) А то у меня бывает....

----------


## Sveto4ка

Знакомство гостей.
________________
Мало найдешь кого её краше, великолепна как фотомодель, у мужчин при
Виде её волнуется душа, ведь она чудо как хороша. Чудесным

___________
Мужчины, не попадайтесь к ним в плен – не вырвитесь, да и не захочется
Обаятельным

 _______________
Не любят сидеть на диване, для мужчин жены хорошие, для женщин подруги надежные. Надежным

________________
Красавицы рьяные, от Вас мужчины уже словно пьяные. Пьянящим


_______________
Дорогие как третьяковские картины, настоящие произведения искусства, а в мужчинах будят настоящие чувства. Дорогим


_______________
Прекрасное явление, при виде них у мужчин поднимается… давление


____________
Обаятельна, эффектна, привлекательна, её мужчины боговорят и обожают, а она им в этом просто не мешает. Эффектным

________________________
Девушки – капкан! Мужика увидят – все на шею хомут и на аркан!


______________
Дорогие как шоколадные конфеточки, Снаружи красивы, блистательны, в начинка – настоящая вкуснятина. Сладким

______________
За такими мужчины ходят толпой – Вам хоть сейчас на обложку «Плейбой»

_____________
Очень хозяйственна, умна, всем на зависть родилась она


____________
Сладкая как ягода малина. Увидищь хоть раз – не оторвешь больше глаз. 






______________
Мужчины, у кого имена такие простые, сами – просто золотые! Золотым

 _______________
Для них слов любви не жалей, сильные, смелые, во всех делах умелые.
Умелым

__________________
Всех женщин вокруг обворожил, при виде их дамы столбенеют, от их присутствия просто балдеют. Обалденным

Саши_________________
Да, про Вас не скажешь что ели мало каши, на вас можно положиться в прямом и переносном смысле. Отличным

___________________
Парень крутой, просто супер- герой, за любимую всегда горой. Крутым

_________________
Всегда и для всех важная фигура. Его мужчины уважают, а женщины просто обожают.  Обаятельным

_______________
Прекрасный мужчина, очень пленительный, во всех делах сообразительный. Все что спросишь – расскажет, а что захочу покажешь?
Сообразительным

_______________
Про таких мужчин говорят – лучший муж и отец, во всех делах просто молодец! 

________________
Супермен, отличный любовник, прекрасный спортсмен! Отличным

_________________
Чудный паренек, в любовных чувствах знает толк, только вот очень стеснительный, потому что уж очень положительный! Положительным

_______________
Для всех девушек он герой, потому что у него очень большой…. Опыт жизни а душой!

----------


## Sveto4ка

________________
Мало найдешь кого её краше, великолепна как фотомодель, у мужчин при
Виде её волнуется душа, ведь она чудо как хороша. Чудесным

___________
Мужчины, не попадайтесь к ним в плен – не вырвитесь, да и не захочется
Обаятельным

 _______________
Не любят сидеть на диване, для мужчин жены хорошие, для женщин подруги надежные. Надежным

________________
Красавицы рьяные, от Вас мужчины уже словно пьяные. Пьянящим


_______________
Дорогие как третьяковские картины, настоящие произведения искусства, а в мужчинах будят настоящие чувства. Дорогим


_______________
Прекрасное явление, при виде них у мужчин поднимается… давление


____________
Обаятельна, эффектна, привлекательна, её мужчины боговорят и обожают, а она им в этом просто не мешает. Эффектным

________________________
Девушки – капкан! Мужика увидят – все на шею хомут и на аркан!


______________
Дорогие как шоколадные конфеточки, Снаружи красивы, блистательны, в начинка – настоящая вкуснятина. Сладким

______________
За такими мужчины ходят толпой – Вам хоть сейчас на обложку «Плейбой»

_____________
Очень хозяйственна, умна, всем на зависть родилась она


____________
Сладкая как ягода малина. Увидищь хоть раз – не оторвешь больше глаз. 






______________
Мужчины, у кого имена такие простые, сами – просто золотые! Золотым

 _______________
Для них слов любви не жалей, сильные, смелые, во всех делах умелые.
Умелым

__________________
Всех женщин вокруг обворожил, при виде их дамы столбенеют, от их присутствия просто балдеют. Обалденным

Саши_________________
Да, про Вас не скажешь что ели мало каши, на вас можно положиться в прямом и переносном смысле. Отличным

___________________
Парень крутой, просто супер- герой, за любимую всегда горой. Крутым

_________________
Всегда и для всех важная фигура. Его мужчины уважают, а женщины просто обожают.  Обаятельным

_______________
Прекрасный мужчина, очень пленительный, во всех делах сообразительный. Все что спросишь – расскажет, а что захочу покажешь?
Сообразительным

_______________
Про таких мужчин говорят – лучший муж и отец, во всех делах просто молодец! 

________________
Супермен, отличный любовник, прекрасный спортсмен! Отличным

_________________
Чудный паренек, в любовных чувствах знает толк, только вот очень стеснительный, потому что уж очень положительный! Положительным

_______________
Для всех девушек он герой, потому что у него очень большой…. Опыт жизни а душой!

----------


## lilia-13

Предлагаю свой вариант встречи юбиляра женщины на 50 лет.

Каждому гостю дается по розе, все вместе 25 штук. Каждый гость дарит по очереди именнинице одну розу.

Уважаемая юбиляр,
	Сегодня юбилей прекрасный отмечаете,
	Своих гостей с улыбкой на лице встречаете.
	Но и гости к вам не спустыми руками пришли,
	Розы алые они вам в подарок с собой принесли.
	Мы каждую розу возьмём во вниманье,
	Так-как каждая таит для вас пожелания.


1.	1-ая роза для любви, чтоб вы сберечь её смогли.
2.	Роза номер два, желает вам в жизни больше добра.
3.	Здоровье желат во все ваши дни, роза номер три.
4.	4-ая роза в любом случае, желает жить в благополучии.
5.	5-ая роза для счастья, пусть обходят ваш дом ненастья.
6.	Шесть желает жить без скуки, пусть вас радуют ваши дети и внуки.
7.	Семь желает напасти незнать, деньжать не мерить, любить, надеяться и верить!
8.	Восемь желает, чтоб были верные друзья, навсегда от А до Я.
9.	Роза девять желает, чтоб беды мимо пролетели, а также удач в любом полезном деле.
10.	10 желает, чтоб голова не седела, и никогда, никогда не болела.
11.	Роза 11 желает, чтоб в кармане было густо, цвели бананы и капуста.
12.	12 желает больше радости, чем забот, больше отдыха, чем работ.
13.	13 желает, живи, балдей, люби детей, чтоб в жизни было всё окэй.
14.	Роза 14 желает прожить, как в сказке, в полном здравии и ласке.
15.	15 желает забыть о старости – она так далека! И побольше радости, пусть будет жизнь легка!
16.	Роза 16 от души поздравляет, бодрости вечной желает.
17.	17 желает быть красивой, как Мадонна, и умна, как Джеки Чан, чтоб в кино водил Чак Норис, а Шварнеггер защищал.
18.	18 желает быть самой счастливой, всеми любимой, весёлой, красивой.
19.	19 в своём поздравленьи проста, желает прожить ещё полста.
20.	Мужа крепче любить, на него зубами на клацать, желает роза номер 20.
21.	21 желает, когда ляжете спать, чтоб 4 ангела, стали вас сон оберегать.
22.	22 желает, чтоб солнце вам всегда улыбалось, чтоб ваша заветная мечта сбывалась.
23, 24 и 25. Последние три розы желают, пусть не будет слёз, и как сегодня дарять вам море роз.

Удивленье на всех нас нахлынуло,
Роз по счёту всего 25.
Ведь полвека сегодня вам минуло
Ведь справляем мы вам пятьдесят.

Двадцать пять ей сегодня, ребята!
Просто дважды по 25….
Ей полсотни будет когда-то,
А сегодня ей 25!

----------


## ольга топ

милые тамадушки!!!! помогоите,,,,,,,,,, надо провести второй день свадьбы, обычно я провожу только первый день. что делать во второй день? обычно на второй день свадьбы люди не такие активные.

----------


## Карнелия

> милые тамадушки!!!! помогоите,,,,,,,,,, надо провести второй день свадьбы, обычно я провожу только первый день. что делать во второй день? обычно на второй день свадьбы люди не такие активные.


Здравствуйте, Ольга! У меня на этих выходных два дня свадьбы. Так вот на второй день я чередую различные игры то с молодыми, то с гостями. Но смотреть нужно опять же по обстановке. У меня различный арсенал...и застольные игры и активные, буду ориентироваться на местности. Главное дать гостям немного времени, что бы поправить здоровье и изначально настроить на пазитив при встречи гостей на входе. На второй день обычно проводят гадания на мальчика - девочу, делают первый семейный сор, продают торт, подсадные жених и невеста (но это так...стандартные моменты). Мне вот поздно сообщили, что будет второй день, так что особо нового придумывать не успеваю....набираю запас в игровую капилку с этого замечательного сайта, да простят меня форумчане. Ещё раз огромное спасибо всем думающим и придумывающим кудесникам развлечений.

----------


## Piston

> А я бы хотела на свой страх и риск предложить как вариант дарение подарков. Меня лично и как получательницу на торжествах, и как дарителя этот вопрос всегда беспокоил...сразу оговорюсь, данный момент ещё не пробовала, предстоит в эту субботу на свадьбе, так что пока хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение...в общем, проводить дарение подарков, когда много гостей, по средствам игры "Ручеёк", первая пара или компания (всё под весёлую музыку) подходит и вручает подарок виновникам, без длинных речей, затем разбиваются по парам....следующие, как в той самой игре, проходят под образовавшимся "Ручейком", так же вручают подарок и встают парами в конц ручейка и т.д....затем, когда все подарки вручены, в моём случае молодожёны, проходят по живому коридору, либо под "ручейком", либо как звёзды, похлопывая всех по поднятым рукам...аплодисменты гостям и жениху с невестой ("Дождик" хочу сделать) и....всё)))) Надеюсь, что объяснила по-русски))))) А то у меня бывает....


мне тут видна одна возможная проблемка... не все придут парами, некоторые придут с одинм подарком на 3 или на пятерых и т.д. И тогда они будут пытаться выпрыгнуть из общего ручейка что бы всей семьей ( групкой) отдать презент

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*lilia-13*,без обид. Это значит ты распотрошишь все букеты и выдашь всем по розе? А как к этому отнесутся люди, которые с любовью выбирали СВОЙ букет для юбилярши? А если будут герберы, например, потому что именинница их любит?

Или как ты собираешься это сделать?

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

девочки и мальчики, опираясь на опыт других,  вот наваяла сегодня такую вещичку. знакомство на свадьбе. 
дорогие друзья! сегодня свершилось великое событие, благодаря двум замечательным человечкам, соединились два рода. теперь вы будете жить одной большой семьей. а что б сегодня нам всем было легче общаться, предлагаю познакомиться. итак. сейчас прозвучат муз. нарезки, каждая соответствует своей котегории гостей, просьба ее запомнить.
 включаем муз.подложки, с обьяснением для кого она звучит.
ну а теперь, друзья, как только зазвучит ваша композиция, начинаем танцевать не выходя из-за столов. 
ставим муз.нарезочки в разном порядке
ура, друзья! вот мы с вами и познакомились, а заодно и узнали кто из вас самый 
танцующий гость сегодня.
и можно общий тост за большую родню.
вот тут можно забрать нарезкиhttp://www.********.net/files/812539...papka.rar.html

----------


## Курица

*Елена Мартысюк*, стала прослушивать, и думаю-а как  :Blink: это ты "подашь" нарезку № 7-*Родня невесты*, там ты для них "запасла" Сердючку, которая поёт:
"Ну и дела, сумасшедшая,блин, семейка, ну, и дела- блин, достала родня......" :Vah: 

Думаю, тебя могут побить :Aga: ...кто-нить из родни...невесты! :Grin:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> девочки и мальчики, опираясь на опыт других,  вот наваяла сегодня такую вещичку. знакомство на свадьбе. 
> дорогие друзья! сегодня свершилось великое событие, благодаря двум замечательным человечкам, соединились два рода. теперь вы будете жить одной большой семьей. а что б сегодня нам всем было легче общаться, предлагаю познакомиться. итак. сейчас прозвучат муз. нарезки, каждая соответствует своей котегории гостей, просьба ее запомнить.
>  включаем муз.подложки, с обьяснением для кого она звучит.
> ну а теперь, друзья, как только зазвучит ваша композиция, начинаем танцевать не выходя из-за столов. 
> ставим муз.нарезочки в разном порядке
> ура, друзья! вот мы с вами и познакомились, а заодно и узнали кто из вас самый 
> танцующий гость сегодня.
> и можно общий тост за большую родню.
> вот тут можно забрать нарезкиhttp://www.********.net/files/812539...papka.rar.html


Про невестину родню :No2: .точно обидно.А ещё когда про родителей-лучше наверное что-нибудь русское,ну не в смысле "Барыню",а с текстом на русском языке.Тогда ,мне кажется,будет готовый шаблон на любую свадьбу. И если подходящая компашка,можно сделать.И где про друзей жениха и свидетель ....может что-нибудь другое?Очень понравилось про свидетельницу.А уж как зазвучало "Маруся..."аж мурашки по коже!!!!!!!!!!Классно! :040: 
Вот все бы такие нарезки!Скажешь-критиковать все могут,а вот подсказать...?Ну про свидетеля-если "Рано мне ещё жениться..."?Родители-на ум идет "Погода в доме","Давай шампанское откроем" но это вроде старовато,да?А для родственников невесты тоже чего-нибудь типа "Маруси",народное?Давайте вместе покумекаем?Я,блин,ни резать,ни отсылать не могу.(А все туда же...с советами..да?)

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

ой, девочки. нет все правильно. я это когда загрузила про сумашедшую семейку, блин, сама поняла, что чуча. действительно могут обидеться. вот теперь сижу и думаю, что надо бы заменить. как только найду чем тут же выложу.



> Родители-на ум идет "Погода в доме","Давай шампанское откроем" но это вроде старовато,да


знаешь,да. не то, что бы хотелось что б звучало. надо подумать :Blink:

----------


## Ludochka-69

У меня вот такая Капуста.
 Основа – пивные бутылки на 1,5 литра в форме бочонка. 
Листья из подложки под ламинат, она сразу зеленого цвета продается, стоит дешево, что-то около 40 руб. метр. Всё приклеено.

----------


## Juliya Star

*Ludochka-69*, Капусточка супер!!! Мне очень понравилось. А главное как быстро можно сделать такое чудо! Все время удивляюсь мастерицам и изобретательницам!!! Молодец!

----------


## Карнелия

> мне тут видна одна возможная проблемка... не все придут парами, некоторые придут с одинм подарком на 3 или на пятерых и т.д. И тогда они будут пытаться выпрыгнуть из общего ручейка что бы всей семьей ( групкой) отдать презент


Здравствуйте! Спасибо, что ответили, но я видимо, всё-таки не совсем точно объяснила...."ручеёк" строят те, кто уже подарил подарки....не как в игре  - встают в перёд, а наоборот....первые подарили подарок, немного оставили места возле молодых, подняли ручки как в "ручейке", следующие дарящие прошли под этим ещё маленьким "ручейком" к молодым, подарили подарки, обошли !ручеёк" с двух сторон, то же подняли ручки и т.д. А я всем объявляла, что если дарите большой подарок от компании (например, друзей), то бежите все вместе к молодым, а потом разбивайтесь по парам, кому не хватит пары, не переживайте, скоро вам составят компанию. Я весь процесс этот регулирую. Вот букавльно в прошедшую субботу опробовала на практике, получилось весело и достаточно быстро, гости в ручейке пританцовывали, препятствия друг другу делали, это без моей команды, но с моими коментариями....гости остались давольны и молодые то же, т.к. всё прошло пазитивно и не затануто))) Думаю и дальше буду пользоваться этим! Может и кому из форумчан приглянётся и пригодиться)))) Буду только рада)))

----------


## manja

> ...."ручеёк" строят те, кто уже подарил подарки....не как в игре - встают в перёд, а наоборот....первые подарили подарок, немного оставили места возле молодых, подняли ручки как в "ручейке", следующие дарящие прошли под этим ещё маленьким "ручейком" к молодым, подарили подарки, обошли !ручеёк" с двух сторон, то же подняли ручки и т.д.


Приветик
мне например понравилась твоя идея с ручейком для тех кто уже подарил..
считаю это классно..Тем более для аоздравления ы европейским варианте..
Те более гости могут сразу же привествовать и тех..кто поздравляет то еть друг друга..А потом в конце и сам юбиляр пройдет по этому ручейку..
Считаю на небольшх кампаниях до 50 человек это здорово..
Гости \им просто дольше стоять надоест..а вот так просто супер..думю..
надо бы мне еще продумать..конечно..
Спасибо тебе.. :flower: 
Вот увидла что ты моя тезка...МАрия..удачи тебе :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> вот теперь сижу и думаю, что надо бы заменить. как только найду чем тут же выложу.


вот заменила немножкоhttp://http:/*************.com/files/agrqi3xps

----------


## Матильда 1967

> вот заменила немножкоhttp://http:/*************.com/files/agrqi3xps


Ничего не получается...Жаль...А можно не через депозит?У меня с ним проблемы... :Tu:

----------


## Lizaele

Я давно пользуюсь программой для закачки файлов *Universal Share Downloader*, она автоматом качает с Депозита, Рапиды и других, достаточно скопировать ссылку. Подробнее о программе на сайте автора http://www.dimonius.ru/?usd
Там же можно ее скачать, а можно отсюда http://files.mail.ru/VPLC71
Программа супер!  :Ok: 

И еще одна программа для работы с файлообменниками J*Downloader 0.6.193*, прочесть о ней можно здесь  http://files.mail.ru/WK22B9
скачать  http://files.mail.ru/V8CVPW




> вот заменила немножкоhttp://http:/*************.com/files/agrqi3xps


ссылка немного подругому выглядеть должна http:/*************.com/ru/files/agrqi3xps

----------


## Карнелия

> ...А потом в конце и сам юбиляр пройдет по этому ручейку..
> Считаю на небольшх кампаниях до 50 человек это здорово..
> Гости \им просто дольше стоять надоест..а вот так просто супер..думю..
> надо бы мне еще продумать..конечно..
> Спасибо тебе..
> Вот увидла что ты моя тезка...МАрия..удачи тебе


Привет!))) Да, именно, правда я делала для свадьбы, так вот когда все подарки были подарены, молодожёны проходили (пробегали) по образовавшемуся живому каридору как звёзды в Голевуде, похлопывая всех по поднятым рукам или просто под бурные апплодисменты))) Рада, если вам пригодиться моя идейка))) И вам всячкских благ, тёзка :Derisive:

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Ничего не получается...Жаль...А можно не через депозит?У меня с ним проблемы...


вот уж этот депозит. вот http://files.mail.ru/4H0U1T

----------


## lilia-13

*tatiana-osinka*, нет я букеты не потрошу. Я заранее прошу мужа именниницы приобрести 25 розочек, а потом при входе раздаю каждому гостю по одной розочке. Делала такую встречу именниницы 2 раза, обе юбилярши были тронуты до слёз.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Тогда-да.... у нас не купят. Вот почему я так подумала.

----------


## Тонюсик

Здравствуйте,дорогие форумчане!!! Спасибо огромное за то,что делитесь своими наработками! Выкладываю сценарий благотворительного концерта для инвалидов. Концерт под названием "Любовь и мечта". Суть концерта - поддержать людей с ограниченными возможностями, помочь им поверить в свои силы. Перед ними выступали участники телепроекта Х фактор.Все прошло весело и классно,ребята танцевали, и остались весьма довольны...Не знаю,может кому нибудь пригодится... Сценарий писали мы с подругой,мы же и проводили мероприятие.
Концерт «Любовь и мечта».

10.30 Приветствие
Фанфары
О:Здравствуйте, здравствуйте уважаемые Амуры и Христофоры Колумбы! Мы приветствуем вас на величайшем событии нашего города Алматы – концерте, который будет проходить под девизом «Любовь и Мечта»!
Т:Почему Амуры и Христофоры Колумбы, тебе не кажется, что ты сегодня немного заблудилась во времени
О:А я так не считаю! Амуры – потому что все мы дети любви … а Христофоры Колумбы – потому что каждый из нас в душе имеет мечту, и плывет к ней, как Колумб, через множество препятствий.
Т:Ха….легко тебе говорить – плыть к мечте, некоторые между прочим, даже в воду войти бояться…. Не все ведь плавать умеют…..
О:Для тех, кто боится – предлагаю совершить сегодня путешествия по храбрым поступкам, через скалы упорства и самоотверженности, через моря сомнений и океаны  бесстрашия, а самое главное через награды  случившегося успеха!!!

Т:Концерт Любовь и Мечта объявляется Т О:открытым (аплодисменты) 

О:И мы, очаровательные ведущие Антонина Шустер
Т:И Гейль Олеся

10.35 Спонсоры
О:Любовь, Любовь, Любовь… Это ж всплеск духовности  в сосуде из плоти… Это ж костер – не кинешь дров – погаснет…
Т:Да, я с тобой совершенно согласна….и в наш  костер, чтоб он горел сегодня ярко, очень много разных людей подкинули дров…… и хотелось бы выразить благодарность нашим спонсорам, благодаря которым мы находимся здесь и сейчас……. 
О:Алматинский международный женский клуб, Отель Казахстан , Эстетический центр Тиффани, ТОО «Каспиан»
Т:А так же мы благодарим ТОО «Темир SN» , ТОО ППК «Монолит» и лично Савельева Сергея Владимировича за изготовление пандусов!

О: Особенно хотелось бы сказать отдельное «спасибо» управляющему директору клуба Ретро Шлягер за оказанную поддержку и помощь - Альмире Мурсалимовой
И просто не возможно не пригласить на сцену замечательного человека, который не безразличен к судьбам многих людей, именно он   благодушно предоставил нам этот уютный и красивейший зал, для Вас, наши уважаемые зрители - солист группы К-7,  Ерлан Кокеев

Ерлан говорит:

Т:Говорят все женщины – вулканы…. Только одни действующие, а другие потухшие.
О:Я уверенна, что на нашем концерте только действующие…
 Т:И это действительно так…Эта женщина действительно похожа на вулкан, вулкан  доброты и заботы об окружающих людях. Мы  приглашаем  генерального директора Алматинского Международного Женского Клуба,  Алию Усенову, которая является одним из организаторов сегодняшнего мероприятия

Алия говорит:





Т: Ты знаешь, Олеся, мне кажется надо обязательно дать слово еще одному человеку, без которого просто не было бы этого концерта вообще…
О: Да, интересно, и кто же этот человек невидимка? 
Т:Почему невидимка? Очень даже видимка и слышимка… Идейный вдохновитель и один из организаторов нашего концерта, человек, который умеет мечтать и воплощать в жизнь свои мечты – бизнесмен Константин Гудаускас

Костя говорит:

10.40 Олимпик
Т:А сейчас мы бы хотели Вам представить потрясающую команду….
О:Почему-то когда я о ней думаю, я вспоминаю былину о Илье Муромце …. Ведь они так же как и Илья Муромец… Несмотря на свои физические недуги и ограничения….Встали, пошли и исполнили свои мечты.......
Т:Проявили силу, мужество и веру в себя……..
О:И сегодня на их счету уже множество побед в различных соревнованиях.
Т: Они доказали себе, и всем остальным , что люди с ограниченными возможностями могут добиваться очень больших результатов и обладать огромными способностями ….
Мы приглашаем на эту сцену представителя команды участников Специальных Олимпийских  игр для людей с ограниченными возможностями, которые еще не раз докажут, что наши с вами возможности ничем не ограничены!
ТО:Христенко Евгения???

10.50 
 О:Тонь,  говорят что Иисус не испытывал физической боли на кресте в момент распятия. А когда Мансуру отрубили руки и ноги, он улыбался. Как это возможно?
Т: Олесь а ты можешь расколоть незрелый орех так, чтоб не повредить сердцевину.
О: Насколько я знаю это возможно сделать только со зрелым орехом, не зрелый обязательно повредится. 
Т: Ты сама дал ответ на свой вопрос. У большинства людей душа полностью срослась с телом. Если наносят раны телу, то ранят и душу. Но есть и другие люди; их душа настолько свободна, что имеет тело, как оболочку. Повреждая их тело, невозможно нанести урон их душам. Иисус и Мансур были людьми, подобными спелому ореху. Если тело и имеет какие-то ограничения, то  душа нет…..
О: И в потверждении тому, давайте посмотрим ролик

10.55 Ролик
О: И на самом деле бояться и волнуются Все, когда начинают свой путь к мечте….
Т: И мы представляем Вам наших участников телепроекта Х-фактор, которые твердо и смело идут к своей победе, через страхи и сомнения……Они сегодня здесь, чтоб поддержать нас.

11.00
О:1)И первый наш участник совсем не прост. В успехе не только важно поверить в себя, Важно еще и трудиться. Этого участника отмечают как самого трудоспособного, того, кто очень много над собой работает и благодаря этому он до сих пор в проекте
Руслан Кривенков с символичной песней	 «А на меньшее я не согласен»
Дип Пепл «Солдат удачи»

11.10
Т:2) Все знают басню   Ивана Андреевича Крылова «Лебедь, Рак и Щука».... Она очень наглядно показывает, что члены команды просто не могут идти в разных направлениях….
Это трио – полная противоположность этой басни… 
Итак– группа «Спасибо»!
Блэк энд Пис
Сид Роад

11.20
О:3) Скромная но сильная духом девушка, которая уверенно шагает к своей мечте
Дария Габдулл 
Ямайка
Риана СНН

11.30
Т:4) Про этих ребят говорят, что они фирмачи, самые универсальные ребята в проекте,
Встречайте громкими аплодисментами!
Дуэт NATIONAL (нейшнл)
Песня группы А-студио«Сердцем к сердцу»
Сеньорита (Тимберлейк)

11.40
О:5) На пути к своей мечте нужно делать не все хорошо, а просто лучше чем хорошо. Именно так характеризуют эту девушку
Асель Карсыбаева 
Гульдарай
Билли Джин



11.50
Т:6) Несмотря на свою миниатюрность эта девушка обладает мощным голосом и потрясающим талантом, встречайте - Маргарита Туманян!
Медленный танец
К Единственному, нежному

11.55
О:7)Для того, что бы многого достичь, необходимы упорство и вера в себя и свои силы. Именно этим отличается следующая участница. Она ,не смотря ни на что, уверенно идет к своей цели 
Дария Акпарова
Луч солнца золотого
This Love

Т:Мы выражаем свою признательность и благодарность всем участникам телепроекта Х-фактор
О:Спасибо что поддержали Нас и были сегодня с нами

12.00 Ерлан Кокеев
Т: Все мы одной крови, как говорили многие персонажи мультфильма Маугли
О: Ну вот и пришло время для мудрого Ка……. 
Т: Группа К-7, Ерлан Кокеев и Гульжиян Оспанова 

12.15 
О: Вот наш концерт и подошел к концу, но концерт под названием Жизнь у нас продолжается
Т: И пусть любовь и мечта всегда присутствуют в Вашей жизни…И сейчас я хочу рассказать одну коротенькую притчу: 
Притча 
Один ученик спросил своего наставника-суфия:
- Учитель, что бы ты сказал, если бы узнал о моём падении?
- Вставай!
- А на следующий раз?
- Снова вставай!
- И сколько это может продолжаться - всё падать и подниматься?

- Падай и поднимайся, покуда жив! Ведь только так ты достигнешь своей цели!
.
О: Мы желаем Вам не сдаваться, и идти вперед…
Т: И радовать нас достижениями, своими делами и творческими успехами….


ТО: Большое Вам спасибо и до скорых встреч………. 


Т: Сейчас наши помошники раздадут вам угощение, предоставленное спонсорами, пожалуйста будте так добры спокойно дождаться когда к вам подойдут. Спасибо за понимание

----------


## Anelka

Замечательный сценарий!
Хорошие дела делают людей добрее!
 :Smile3:

----------


## Абира5

привет,Елена!работы-чудо!смотрю, вдохновляюсь,восхищаюсь!хочу выложить свои работы,но как-то всё боялась попасть не туда,а показать хочется. :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> хочу выложить свои работы,но как-то всё боялась попасть не туда,а показать хочется.


*Абира!*
Если ХОЧЕТСЯ-так тем более -надо выложить! 
Нереализованные желания порождают болезни. ТЕБЕ ЭТО НАДО??? :Blink: 
Не бойся! :Aga:  :Ok: 
Точно скажу-через монитор в ЛОБ тебя никто не ударит-это 100%. :Grin: 
А остальное-мелкие неприятности, поверь!

----------


## Абира5

спасибо!Вы меня ободрили :Aga: Я давно зарегистрирована,но писать всё как-то не получалось,а общаться хочется :Blush2: От сайта-просто в восторге! :Tender:

----------


## светик семицветик

Девочки , добрый вечер  :Grin: ! Хочу выставить на суд идею отчасти она моя, отчасти взята с форума за что отдельная благодарность авторам. Идея - гадание на первенцев. Гадание проходит  в несколько  этапа. 1  С начало  я выдаю гостям яицо -2 шт. Оно сделано из газеты и обмотано белой бумагой , они должны на скорость передать их жениху и невесте,  а те в свою очередь развернуть их , т.к. внутри есть пустышки , кто первый тот  и вроде победил, но потом скажу , что это репетиция и кто  у Вас будет скажут аисты.  Под энергичную музыку выходят два "гламурных аиста" ( к сожалению фоток костюмов пока нет , но они сделаны в виде чепчиков с клювом,  к ним пришита шея  и юбка с рюшками)   и с двумя гнездами ( идея не моя спасибо автору) . После собирают собирают деньги . 3 этап жених  и невеста должны собрать свои команды. Каждой выдается конверт  с "ребенком". Конверт должен быть очень сильно замотан . Перед командами ставятся стулья, на которых садятся молодожены. Задача участников  донести как аист  без рук ( думаю с помощью рта) малыша дать в руки ляльку покачать взять и передать следующему участнику. Далее команде победителю говорю молодцы и т.д.  и это еще не конец конкурса , прошу их развернуть конверт  а там бутылка с перчаткой     и жених или невеста должны с этой бутылки через перчатку накормить свою команду минеральной водой или соком , кто быстрее . Вот такая мысля   Мне интересно Ваше мнение и советы , была идея на этапе развертывания из конверта бутылки , положить  в бутылку какую-то записку с заданием  ,  а не сок с перчаткой ( но тут  у меня случился затупппп)

----------


## Карнелия

У меня вот тоже одна идейка тут родилась! Кума моя раньше занималась сэкандом....и попался ей как-то целёхонький костюм Супер-мена на взрослого человека.....и вот недавно я об этом вспомнила)))) Так вот, идея, правда, ещё сырая, просто пока не добралась, что бы прописать её, но суть в следующем: делаю сказку (старый приёмчик) типа, в одном прекрасном королевстве, жила прелестная принцесса....и много героев, которые исполняют свои роли без слов, обыгрывая мой текст....а последним героем будет Супер-мен, который прилетит спасать принцессу, но увидев нашу невесту обо всём забудет и предложит ей, перед тем как она окончательно станет полноправной женой счастливчика-мужа, пролететься и  показать белый свет напоследок))) Ну, что-то подобное...и забирает невесту, уводит её....тут и сказочки конец, а кто невесту прошляпил - не молодец, украли невесту.....культурно, без насилия....жениха и свидетеля заранее предупреждаю, что бы не сопротивлялись, рассказывая страшилки всякие, что бы желание противица онному действу пропало)))) Но так же в начале вечера подхожу к свидетелю и говорю, что бы берёг невесту от злостных грабителей до того самого момента)))) И заодно гостям всем объявляю, что если есть желание украсть невесту подходите ко мне, всё организуем, опять же, между делом, страшилок добавляю, про травмы и неприятности, и обещаю посодействовать в краже.

----------


## Богиня

> Мне интересно Ваше мнение и советы , была идея на этапе развертывания из конверта бутылки , положить  в бутылку какую-то записку с заданием  ,  а не сок с перчаткой ( но тут  у меня случился затупппп)


мое мнение...ужОс! мой совет...отказывайтесь! какаие перчатки с водой...это негигиенично пить из одной бутылки...в заубах что то нести то же самое...)))
 :Vah: представьте себя...

----------


## Lizaele

> Гадание проходит  в несколько  этапа. 1  С начало  я выдаю гостям яицо -2 шт. Оно сделано из газеты и обмотано белой бумагой , 2 Под энергичную музыку выходят два "гламурных аиста" собирают деньги . 3 этап жених  и невеста должны собрать свои команды. Каждой выдается конверт  с "ребенком". Конверт должен быть очень сильно замотан .


 По-моему, ты сильно перемудрила.  :Aga:  Зачем столько бумаги, эстафет? Да еще и деньги собирать... и что, всякий раз будешь говорить, что репетиция?  :Grin:  А причем тут яйцо? Чтобы "Аисты" вылупились?

----------


## светик семицветик

спасибки всем за критику, она очень для меня важна , да   я думала что из яйца вылупляются аисты. Но вот  с конкурсами , богиня абсолютно права -не гегиенично .... эххх :Tu:  буду дальше мозг взывать себе)))

----------


## selenka07

а может, не надо мозг взрывать? Зачем придумывать велосипед, который давно придуман? гадание на первенца так и останется им же, не зависимо от костюмов, горшков, ползунков... Разве только чтобы аисты подольше задержались? так пусть перед гаданием станцуют под музычка "В мире животных",  или вообще к этому этапу перейти от танца - конкурса (точно не знаю, как называется, девочки рассказывали) - "Влюблённые" (типа танцуют-завлекают себе пару "птицы" или "звери")

----------


## Mazaykina

По просьбам новичков перенесла тему в раздел, где можно оценивать сообщения, т.е. ставить спасибки.

----------


## Shusteer

..не дочитав поста продублировала игру :Blush2:

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Гостья из будущего*, 



> (ни у кого этого не видела, так что лелею себя мыслью что это моя фишечка)!!!!!


Анечка, фишка хорошая. но её публиковали в ЧРГ лет 5 назад. Я её делала много раз -мне она тоже нравится, и выкладывала здесь, когда ещё бал МСК

----------


## Карнелия

Татьяна-Курица, сказала, что можно в этой теме выложить....выкладываю....не судите строго, пробовала впервые))))

----------


## Карнелия

Эх, пока не разобралась как уменьшать фото...

----------


## меледин

карнелия ты просто Молодец!!!Главное чувствуется что это сделано с ЛЮБОВЬЮ!!!

----------


## Карнелия

меледин Ой, спасибо большое)))) Я приглядела все свои недоработки, буду старать их исправить)))) И мне просто очень нравиться сам процесс, а потом и лицезрение полученного)))) Я ещё подвязки для невест делаю и хочу попробовать сделать сундучок для сбора денежных подарков...и ещё....и ещё....идей много, но времени пока не хватает)))) Как ещё чего натварю - выложу на суд форумчан))))

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> а может, не надо мозг взрывать? Зачем придумывать велосипед, который давно придуман? гадание на первенца так и останется им же, не зависимо от костюмов, горшков, ползунков...


 и правда...зачем мы здесь все собрались?зачем чего-то придумывать?
давайте просто красивых людей продолжать в аистов наряжать....
честное слово,альтернатива искать НЕОБХОДИМО!!и на форуме много идей.конечно,многие мысли открыто не пишут,но намеки увидеть можно

----------


## selenka07

> и правда...зачем мы здесь все собрались?зачем чего-то придумывать?





> альтернатива искать НЕОБХОДИМО!


Да кто ж против? Лишь бы в тему да в дело, да чтоб людям приглашённым и заказавшим в удовольствие... 
Пост-то был не об аистах, а о гадании на первенца. Или Катюш, предлагаешь какое-то альтернативное гадание? :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> Пост-то был не об аистах, а о гадании на первенца. Или Катюш, предлагаешь какое-то альтернативное гадание?


да их валом...)) гаданий этих.

----------


## Estell

Здравствуйте, а я перестала наряжать аистами))) У меня цыплята, каждому даю в руки плакат и изображением яйца - к ним приклеила конвертики с различными надписями, например:"На приданное", "На машинки" и т.д, гостям нравится.

----------


## Богиня

> Здравствуйте, а я перестала наряжать аистами))) У меня цыплята


 какой прогресс.... :Vah: 
Дамы...ну Вы сами побыли бы цыпленком с удовольствием...? )))

----------


## меледин

если кому-то интересно, могу рассказать о своем опыте работы в образах

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> если кому-то интересно, могу рассказать о своем опыте работы в образах


Конечно интересно. :Yes4:  Расскажите. :Smile3:  А почему Сердючки сразу две? Двойняшки? И зачем змею за горло?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> а может, не надо мозг взрывать? Зачем придумывать велосипед, который давно придуман? гадание на первенца так и останется им же, не зависимо от костюмов, горшков, ползунков...


 я вот про это говорила выше!что значит гадание останется им же?название может быть одно,а вот форма,содержание другими!более безобидным что ли...да и Стася права.гадания в принципе бывают разные

----------


## Гaмаюн

> да их валом...)) гаданий этих.


 Например?



> да и Стася права.гадания в принципе бывают разные


Принцип то как правило остаётся один и тот же, меняются как правильно Селенка сказала, костюмы, да вместо денег порой употребляют фантики бусинки конфетки и проч. А вот о принципиально другом оч. интересно было бы послушать.

----------


## optimistka17

> . А почему Сердючки сразу две? Двойняшки  ?


Сердючки не двойняшки
Каждая из них доказывает, что она-то и есть настоящая. Даже мама сразу не может понять, кто же её дочь.
Шоу двух Сердючек идет на противопоставлении двух Звезд. Каждая из Сердечек набирает себе свою команду. А тут уже можно проводить хоть танцевальные, хоть любые другие конкурсы.
Я несколько раз работала с этой великолепной парой и должна сказать, что подобные номера облегчают труд ведущего Возникает особая атмосфера веселья, неповторимый драйв...

----------


## меледин

> Конечно интересно. Расскажите. А почему Сердючки сразу две? Двойняшки? И зачем змею за горло?


Это был первый опыт когда выходит не одна а 2 Сердючки и 1 мама со змеей был год змеи!!

----------


## меледин

В 1997 году изготовил голову ТИГРА.Мастер НИКИТИН который работает в ТЕАТРЕ ОБРАЗЦОВА в Москве.Она пригодилась и в 2010...Пусть открывается и оттуда можно доствать реквизит...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Например?
> 
> Принцип то как правило остаётся один и тот же, меняются как правильно Селенка сказала, костюмы, да вместо денег порой употребляют фантики бусинки конфетки и проч. А вот о принципиально другом оч. интересно было бы послушать.


о каких костюмах речь?взрослые люди....гадание может быть денежным,безденежным,на веревках,по телефону,на картах,на орехах,кубиками,льдом,конфетами.....можно привлечь только молодоженов,можно только родителей,можно свидетелей,всех гостей.....да и гадать можно на пол ребенка,на количество,на кого будет похож,как пройдет день свадьбы,какое имя подойдет малышу,в какие страны поедут,какую первую игрушку купят,кто будет крестным,как муж будет называть жену и тд....
Гамаюн,вот правда не понимаю Ваш вопрос.включите воображение,не мыслите плоско.даже на форуме столько вариаций писали уже.и будут писать,надеюсь!если не перестанете поддерживать высказывания типа "зачем чего-то выдумывать"?

----------


## Комик

> включите воображение,не мыслите плоско


После прочтения поста, пришла такая идея. :Yes4: 
Можно хоть целый вечер, без всяких денег (выкачивания из карманов гостей :Grin: ), гадать на малыша с помощью СМС сообщений.
Берем два мобильных телефона, это кстати, будет еще и бесплатная реклама самого ведущего. :Aga: 
Тамада показывает два мобильных телефона и заранее распечатывает на листе А4 их номера (номера своих телефонов или если хотите, номера молодоженов)
Если телефоны цветные то еще лучше.
И целый вечер гости могут слать на эти номера СМС сообщения, за девочку на один номер, за мальчика, соответственно, на другой.
В конце свадьбы, достаточно посмотреть количество СМС сообщения на каждом номере и огласить результат с демонстрацией на самих телефонах.
При этом, можно еще и добавить, что если Вы хотите пригласить нас на свадьбу, номера наших телефонов, Вы теперь знаете.
Вот такая пришла сейчас новая идея голосования. 
Если кто желает воспользоваться этой идеей, то пробуйте и дерзайте! :Smile3: 
зы. Может, кто нечто подобное уже предлагал, тогда ткните меня носом в это место. :Grin:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

прикольно)))а еще в течении вечера повторять "если Вы отправите прямо сейчас смс на номер такой-то, получите бонус от ведущего-участие в следующем конкурсе!"
я предлагала как-то гадать на пол первенца так:кто первым дозвонится на номер ведущего,такого пола и будет.сама еще не пробовала.но это можно сделать как первый этап в гадании

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Я несколько раз работала с этой великолепной парой и должна сказать, что подобные номера облегчают труд ведущего Возникает особая атмосфера веселья, неповторимый драйв...


То есть это приглашённые артисты? Я правильно поняла? А просто с гостями, это будет сложно.

----------


## optimistka17

В данный момент-это приглашенные артисты.
Ведь Сергей Меледин работает и как ведущий и ездит по банкетам с отдельными номерами( на фото рядом с ним - артист оригинального жанра Евегений Мещеряков)С гостями попробовать можно Но тут надо тонко почуствовать кто из гостей с этой ролью справится. И ведущий в этот момент явно отдыхать не будет, как в случае приглашенных профессионалов.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*меледин*, 

А у меня другой вопрос... Где такие костюмы классные берёте? Кто изготавливает?

----------


## меледин

> *меледин*, 
> 
> А у меня другой вопрос... Где такие костюмы классные берёте? Кто изготавливает?


Я шью сам!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Я шью сам!!


Супер! :Ok:  И шапочки?

----------


## Курица

> Я шью сам!!


Ручками? Или на машинке? Или "*сам*" в смысле-заказываю своей портнихе по эскизам и оплачиваю заказ?

----------


## Богиня

> Например?
> 
> Принцип то как правило остаётся один и тот же, меняются как правильно Селенка сказала, костюмы, да вместо денег порой употребляют фантики бусинки конфетки и проч. А вот о принципиально другом оч. интересно было бы послушать.


например можно вообще не гадать на пол, можно гадать на планы ближайшего будущего...можно гадать на превальирование полнолмочий М, Ж... достаточно фантазию включить)

----------


## меледин

> Ручками? Или на машинке? Или "*сам*" в смысле-заказываю своей портнихе по эскизам и оплачиваю заказ?


Я очень люблю шить сам себе костюмы.И шапочки тоже.Это костюм котоый на переднем плане!!!А мой коллега заказывет костюмы у портной.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> И ведущий в этот момент явно отдыхать не будет,


Это точно. 
Наверное в каждом городе есть своя Сердючка, в исполнении артистов. У нас тоже есть, но в единственном экземпляре. Приглашенные артисты всегда украшают праздник. А Сердючка, как мне кажется переживает сейчас новую молодость и снова популярна.

----------


## optimistka17

У Вас одна Сердючка в городе, а у нас великое множество. Мне довелось работать с шестью разными Сердючками. :Grin: Думаю, что есть еще, но я просто с ними не пересекалась на одной площадке
И все они разные. По энергетике, по манере подаче материала, по уровню профессионально пощитых костюмов. Кто-то как Сергей Меледин шьет сам. Кто-то как Женя Мещеряков(Сердючка №2 на фото) заказывает у портной( у нас с ним одна портная, которая обшивает уже пол России с ростовыми куклами , косами, слониками и т.д.)Но главное все же, какой Человек входит в образ двойника.За Меледина, за Мещерякова могу поручиться.  И дай Бог,форумчане познакомятся с ними поближе

----------


## Гaмаюн

> Гамаюн,вот правда не понимаю 
> Ваш вопрос.включите воображение,не мыслите плоско.


Стараюсь не мыслить плоско и понять в чём же принципиальное отличие  



> на орехах,кубиками,конфетами....


от денежных купюр и того о чём я писал 



> да вместо денег порой употребляют фантики бусинки конфетки и проч.


Принцип то как раз остаётся один и тот же. Вы ещё писали про веревки ( кстати, не объясните, что это такое?) и лёд. И мне интересно, вы сами делали то, что советуете или это всё для красного словца перечислено? 
Просто вот, к примеру, со льдом мы делали один номер(правда не гадание на первенца), но сильно разочаровался и никому советовать бы не стал. 
Честно сказать, мне только про телефон понравилось, мы на НГ корпоративы так делали, кто первый пришлет на телефон ведущего смс "С Новым Годом", номер говорили без последней цифры. 
В принципе можно, наверное, так и на первенца гадать, тем заказчикам, кто не хочет денежных конкурсов. Хотя всё равно 98% невест хотят на мальчика-девочку денежный сбор. 
Мы его весьма старомодно собираем, запуская свидетелей, наряженных в костюмы кенгуру, хотя вроде и взрослые люди :Grin: 



> о каких костюмах речь?взрослые люди....



Собирают они деньги в свои сумки.

----------


## selenka07

Катенька, ведь не было в посте о "плоскости ума" :Nono:  Лёша меня правильно понял: я девочке не говорила "не твори, не придумывай, не ищи нового", я выходила с той ситуации, которую она описала: есть классные костюмы аистов, есть желание заказчика погадать на первенца. (надеюсь, правильно поняла?). Креативная девочка решила всё обыграть, описала - раскритиковали, ибо очень уж наворочено. Девочка реагирует правильно : буду додумывать. ТутЬ я со своим советом "не надо взрывать мозг", "зачем? - проведи просто то что просят, измени подводку, пусть потанцуют аисты". НЕ БЫЛО ничего о ненужности творчества :Girl Blum2:  
Вот есть всё-таки проблема - нет интонаций :Taunt: 
Катенька, к тебе нет претензий, это не колкости, просто объяснение.



> Принцип то как раз остаётся один и тот же.


Поддерживаю: гадание - оно и в Африке гадание. А вот телефон... Ха, так деньги пойдут молодым, а через смс - оператору связи сотовой. Спросите заказчика, что он выберет? Доставайте шапки аистов :Grin:  :Taunt:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*selenka07*, отлично!теперь понятна Ваша позиция!интонаций и правда не хватает!
только вот все-равно, если просят обыграть аистов, можно и нужно предложить как, но и предложить альтернативу костюмам считаю нужным!

----------


## Комик

Весело тут у Вас. :Grin: 



> например можно вообще не гадать на пол, можно гадать на планы ближайшего будущего.


Согласен со Стасей. :Aga: 



> можно гадать на превальирование полнолмочий М, Ж... достаточно фантазию включить)


Вдогонку: Включаю. :Grin: 
Раньше было мода, приносить на свадьбу лотерейные билеты. (Новое, это хорошо забытое старое)
Молодожены могут запросто написать в приглашениях для гостей, короткую фразу, что-бы все пришли на свадьбу с лотерейными билетами. :Aga:  (любыми, да и цена их, сущая мелочь)
А далее, стандартные ползунки. Билеты бросаем за мальчиков и девочек.
Ведь, рождение ребенка, это тоже лотерея. Как природа захочет.
Поэтому двойная польза, и на наследника гадаем и молодые могут выиграть в лотерею что либо, если повезет :Grin: 




> Мы его весьма старомодно собираем, запуская свидетелей, наряженных в костюмы кенгуру


Ну с Вами все и так понятно. :Grin: 




> Спросите заказчика, что он выберет? Доставайте шапки аистов


Я скорее всего не от мира сего, но от меня заказчики уходят обычно с одним предложением. Вообще не гадать, тем более деньгами. :Smile3: 




> только вот все-равно, если просят обыграть аистов, можно и нужно предложить как, но и предложить альтернативу костюмам считаю нужным!


5 баллов. :Ok:  Зачет! :flower:

----------


## Гaмаюн

> Ну с Вами все и так понятно.


Господин комик, сие грубое зрелище оскорбило вашу тонкую  натуру?  :Meeting:  Прошу прощения,  впредь буду аккуратней :Grin:

----------


## para_fraz

> Берем два мобильных телефона, это кстати, будет еще и бесплатная реклама самого ведущего.
> Тамада показывает два мобильных телефона и заранее распечатывает на листе А4 их номера (номера своих телефонов или если хотите, номера молодоженов)


Добрый вечер! неплохая идейка с смс-ками,спасибо

----------


## Комик

> Господин комик, сие грубое зрелище оскорбило вашу тонкую натуру?


Да все нормально, я толстокожий. Так, что нет проблем.
В данном случае, я солидарен с ведущими *Катенька О.* и *Богиня*

----------


## para_fraz

принимайте новичков на форуме)) 
есть один конкурс,который любит проводить супруга (тоже ведущая)- для меломанов
реквизит:парик черный длинный,очки,маленькие муз. тарелки
участницы-прекрасные дамы 
Суть-есть такая песня Хьюстон- always love you, в середине есть кульминация после небольшой паузы,этот момент очень яркий,объясняем что-то типа того "у вас появилась прекрасная возможность попробовать себя на сцене,ну или проводится конкурс двойников"...так как выступать будем под фонограмму.надо обязательно попасть в кульминацию после паузы,а чтобы это было убедительно,сопровождаем это действо ударом тарелок ("тыщ!!! Энд ааай-ияй-ияй...) кто попал молодец! Перед этим ведущий обязательно показывает,как это должно быть,заодно участницы смогут просчитать паузу. Итак-Начинается музыка с момента где-то сек за 30 до паузы,в это время участницы(по одной) танцуют и изображают Хьюстон (приглушенный свет,представляем.что это концерт на огромном стадионе,куча народу-гости в ожидании),и...вот она-пауза,готовы тарелки,раз,два...казалось бы чего проще попасть-заранее посчитать,НО фишка в том,что звукорежиссер нарочно меняет длительность паузы,то раньше на сек,то позже на 2,и так для всех участниц (в целом человек 5-6) интересно,что каждая думает,что она просто не попала,только потом доходит,а грохот от тарелок..!! и смех
В общем,как-то так,надеюсь ясно изложил

----------


## Lizaele

> можно гадать на планы ближайшего будущего...можно гадать на превальирование полнолмочий М, Ж... достаточно фантазию включить)


 На свадьбах слово "гадание" стараюсь вообще не использовать.

----------


## Lizaele

> И *целый вечер* гости могут слать на эти номера СМС сообщения, за девочку на один номер, за мальчика, соответственно, на другой.
> *В конце свадьбы*, достаточно посмотреть количество СМС сообщения 
> При этом, можно еще и добавить, что если Вы хотите пригласить нас на свадьбу, номера наших телефонов, Вы теперь знаете.
> Вот такая пришла сейчас *новая идея* голосования.


 Идея с телефоном действительно не нова. Уже выкладывалась и обсуждалась во всех аспектах. Что касается долговременного голосования (в течение всего вечера) - не считаю это хорошей мыслью. Проводить красной нитью СМС голосование на свадьбе, постоянно напоминать о нем "не есть хорошо". Если и проводить это, то в течение ограниченного времени, тогда будет азарт и желание.
И солидарна с 


> А вот телефон... Ха, так деньги пойдут молодым, а через смс - оператору связи сотовой.

----------


## ольга топ

привет всем! я устраиваю гадание на первенца, но еще после гадания мы выбираем крестных маму и папу, тоже в форме аукциона.

----------


## Комик

> Идея с телефоном действительно не нова. Уже выкладывалась и обсуждалась во всех аспектах. Что касается долговременного голосования (в течение всего вечера) - не считаю это хорошей мыслью. Проводить красной нитью СМС голосование на свадьбе, постоянно напоминать о нем "не есть хорошо". Если и проводить это, то в течение ограниченного времени, тогда будет азарт и желание.
> И солидарна с
>  Сообщение от selenka07  
> А вот телефон... Ха, так деньги пойдут молодым, а через смс - оператору связи сотовой.


На Ваше замечание я ответил, еще 14 часов назад.
Читайте внимательнее:



> Я скорее всего не от мира сего, но от меня заказчики уходят обычно с одним предложением. Вообще не гадать, тем более деньгами.


 :Smile3:  :Grin:

----------


## ольга топ

дарение подарков от цыган

Дарение подарков

Ежедневно меняется мода, 
Выйти замуж вот мода пришла. 
Про подруг ты уже забываешь, 
Навещаешь их лишь иногда. 
Все вниманье _________________________,
Создаёшь ты покой и уют.
Так пускай наши все пожеланья 
Только счастье вам в дом принесут!

Припев: 
Ну что сказать, ну что сказать,
Устроены так люди:
Сегодня " Горько!" вам кричать
С гостями вместе будем!
Ну что сказать, ну что сказать,
Устроены так люди:
Сегодня счастья вам желать,
Конечно, не забудем!

Счастья в жизни на долгие годы 
И удачи во всем и всегда, 
Чтобы вы день за днем молодели, 
Не смотря, как проходят года. 
И любовь вы свою берегите, 
Помогайте друг другу всегда, 
Пусть ваш дом будет полною чашей,  
И пусть вас не забудут друзья!

----------


## para_fraz

> Вот видела на одной свадьбе, сама еще не делала, очень хочу попробовать. Как думаете? 
> Если вдруг украли туфельку, бутылки со стола или еще что-то, то можно предложить свидетелям такое задание: "Носите женщину на руках" (свидетель переносит свидетельницу со стула на стул 10-ю разными способами). Комментарии ведущего обязательны.  
> Проходит весело, наверное стоит попробовать?


такого рода конкурсы надо заранее обговаривать,мы пару раз делали-свидетельницы были либо в брюках,либо в платьях по-колено,но чтобы белье...и это смотря какие позы выбирать,а если свидетелю тяжело-подмога из друзей и все тут,и музыку разную. У нас проходило всегда очень прилично и весело

----------


## para_fraz

> Всем здраствуйте ! Хочу поделиться одним конкурсом. Иголка с ниткой. Обыграть можно как угодно - Желаем узнать организованость молодых, их сплочённость и т.д. Молодым каждому в руку по мику, жениху нитку, а невесте иголку. Прошу полной тишины в зале. Молодой вставляет нитку в иголку. Оба комментируют свои действия в мики. Всё это записывается. Потом в течении свадьбы режется, удлинняется, миксуется. Под закрытие торжества традициооный вопрос - Чем муж и жена станут заниматься в первую брачную ночь ? Ответов полно, но никто не угадал. "А сейчас послушаем, чем на самом деле они займутся." И из динамиков слышим, что-то вроде - "Ну, Дима, давай, вставляй. А ты-то чё, повернись !" И т.п. Были случаи, гости, жених падали со стула от смеха.


мой коллега однажды сделал так:вызвал пару,мужчине завязал глаза и дал трубочку для кокотейля,девушка стояла в метрах 2-х,держала бутылку пива (не пойму только при чем тут оно) и должна была его направлять,чтобы трубочка попала в горлышко... ну и дальше тоже записали все фразы и тут же прочитали гостям-понравилось))

----------


## Lizaele

> На Ваше замечание я ответил, еще 14 часов назад.


 Собственно, на форуме идет обсуждение идей, а не пишут замечания друг другу.  :Aga:  Вы предложили идею - я высказала свое мнение по поводу ее воплощения. Не принимайте все на свой счет.

----------


## para_fraz

> А если на голову еще прицепить недорогую елочную гирлянду,то зачем тратить деньги на светомузыку,вдруг у кого-то голова закружится от мелькающих огней,а с гирляндой и весело и опять -же недорого,и руки свободны -одна для пистолетика,а другая для рупора(не микрофон же покупать опять-же...)


 :Grin:  насмешил

----------


## Карнелия

Вот такую вот скромненькую подвязочку ещё сделала)))) Для тех невест, кто не любит слишком много элементов))))

----------


## меледин

Встреча молодых Богом Гименеем и Ангелочком(обычно приходят на свадьбу красиво одетые дети.можно только одеть ангельские крылья)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Карнелия*, красивые подушечки,подвязочка.а чем эта подвязка отличается от магазинной?у меня точь-в-точь была.и стоила недорого

----------


## ольга топ

уважаемый Меледин. идея с богом геменеем интересная, а если не секрет как вы это обыгрываете?

----------


## меледин

Хочу представить на Ваш строгий суд пародию на В.Сердючку,который я использую и как отдельное выступление в ночном клубе(вариант на фото) или как выступлении на свадьбе-будет следующее фото.

----------


## Anelka

Уважаемый Меледин если не секрет расскажите как изготовили головной убор для Сердючки? Очень похоже получилось.Мне понравилось

----------


## Порубовы

*Меледин*, Серёж, напиши хоть в подписи, как тебя зовут ;)
и чего ты себя с маленькой буквы?

----------


## Порубовы

> Встреча молодых Богом Гименеем и Ангелочком


брррррр..... это же сугроб за гостями? девочку жалко, в колготиках ангелочек

----------


## para_fraz

> Конечно при этом я всё коментирую, когда брюки закатаны объявляю гостям, что это был конкурс на самые красивые мужские ноги....


привет! а мы когда этот конкурс делаем,говорим "на самую волосатую ногу"))
Еще как вариант с газетой-представляем.что мужчины у себя дома сидя на диванчике читают газету,спрашиваем:"вы дома обычно в чем? Они:ну в шортах (в лучшем случае). "Ну тогда закатаем штанишки и почитаем-ка какую-нибудь новость". Потом читают,кто выразительнее и интереснее,а после и объявляем суть игры))

----------


## Карнелия

> *Карнелия*, красивые подушечки,подвязочка.а чем эта подвязка отличается от магазинной?у меня точь-в-точь была.и стоила недорого


Катенька, вот то, что она не отличается, могу отнести к комплименту, т.к. я таки не видела....да и делала на пробу....и она у меня без цены, пока....сделана на скорую руку)))))

----------


## меледин

Прикол в том что я уже ведущий,и это момент театрализованного представления встречи молодоженов!!!

Не понял насчет сугробчика за гостями???это что прикол ???вы надо мной хотите стебануться????НЕ ПОНЯЛ ВАШЕГО ЮМОРА !!!объясните!!!

Секрет очень прост!!!Нужно найти похожую форму звезды ,я ,например,нашел из лозы на елку!!Обшить оракалом и прикрепить к коркасу !!!Я считаю сто важно как сам Артист относится к РЕКВИЗИТУ!!!!Я не представляю что кто-то делает,а не Я!!!я   стараюсь все делать сам!

[QUOTE=Порубовы;4062852]*Меледин*, Серёж, напиши хоть в подписи, как тебя зовут ;)

и чего ты себя с маленькой буквы?[/QU
Так получилось!Это мой НИК!За то не нужно прелставляться и так все знают!!!А кто не знает зайдет в раздел КТО МЫ? я там уже потихоньку выставляю свой творческий отчет!!Я знаю, что лучше написать себя с маленькой буквы,чем тебя поставят ...

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*меледин*, 

Я не знала... Серж это Сергей? :))  А имя конечно лучше подписать,  :Yes4:  не всегда можно запомнить, да и люди появляются новые на форуме, они то не знают.....

Ой. увидела, что там Серёж, написано :)) теперь понятно что Сергей...  :Ok:

----------


## Комик

> У меня заказа на выпускной в 9 классе.. Не могу переность длинные тосты, стихи, викторины, сценки... Хочется легкого.. динамичного..


Иришка привет! :flower: 
Когда-то проводил такой вечер в 9-м классе у собственного сына, педагоги уговорили. :Grin: 
Что было: 
Было несколько поздравлений от учителей "Под лимонад за столом" :Aga: 
Особо хитрые выпускники, умудрялись пить пиво в туалете. :Vah: 
Приглашали певицу и молодого парня- вокалиста, попеть немного попсы, пока выпускники кушали салаты. Плюс фокусник, показывал детям простые фокусы и рассказывал, как их сделать самим.
Все они с удовольствием играли в различные застольные и подвижные (насколько позволяло помещение столовой) игры.
Любые конкурсы воспринимались ими на Ура. Им просто хотелось побыстрее почувствовать себя взрослыми людьми. Что-либо "слишком детское", не для них. :Nono: 
Танцевали под попсу девчонки, а парни отрывались под "Сектор газа" :Vah: .
У меня увы, из Сектора была только одна песня (Ночь перед Рождеством), так они сбегали домой и принесли диск. :Aga: 
Перед выпускным, просил сына составить список песен, которые хотят услышать на вечере. Он сам специально записывал диск с необходимыми песнями. Вот только 90 процентов музыки, пришлось забраковать, она не для танцев, а "для послушать" 
Педагоги относились ко всему довольно спокойно. Видимо такое поколение сейчас растет. Заняла сия процедура примерно 4часа, а потом они пошли гулять все вместе с педагогами в парк.
В 23-00 автобус всех привез к школе, где родители благополучно получили в руки собственное чадо. :Yes4: 
Вот тогда, в первый раз, учуял от сына запах пива. Похоже на прогулке успел паршивец махнуть с друзьями втихаря. :Grin:

----------


## KAlinchik

мы все тут звезды в какой-то мере, но давайте уважать друг друга!
Так и хочется написать:* " СНИМИ КОРОНУ, ВСЯК СЮДА ВХОДЯЩИЙ!"*
 Мариша, может в шапке форума этот слоган сделать?

----------


## Окрыленная

Уважаемые мои!!! Не теряйте время на склоки.. Все мы разные, но поверьте, все мы очень ранимые. Я сначала тоже с Комиком зубы точила, а теперь он-некий изюм в моей жизни, Богиня.. Это особая девушка. Мы разные и от этого притягиваемся.. Стася.. Отличный ведущий, прекрасный друг... Ну простите моих друзей за цинизм, снобизм.. Давайте лучше всю силу да в работу.. на носу Выпускные..

----------


## меледин

Я считаю что в работе ведущего очень много зависит как он владеет на подсознательном уровне в каком-то смысле "гипнозом"!В данном конкурсе я не заставлял садиться на шпагат,но хотелось чего-то такого!!Тем более что на Открытии данного клуба работал Андрей Данилко,а значит мне надо было не упасть ниже планки!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> ем более что на Открытии данного клуба работал Андрей Данилко,а значит мне надо было не упасть ниже планки!!


Сережа, а как он отреагировал на пародию Сердючки?
я знаю, что он очень такого рода пародистов недолюбливает...

----------


## para_fraz

> Игра Кнопка. Мужчины исполняют роль кнопок, а женщины отвечают на вопросы. Кто быстрее нажмет на кнопку , та и отвечает.Кнопка


мы проводим конкурс с кнопками по типу угадайки:вызываем 3 пары,мужчины садятся на стул,дамы сзади,на выбор 3 категории,звучит мелодия и знающий давит на кнопку (плечи),которая должна вскачить и крикнуть "она знает!!!",после отвечают. Остальные гости-это болельщики
Любви вам!!!

----------


## меледин

> Сережа, а как он отреагировал на пародию Сердючки?
> я знаю, что он очень такого рода пародистов недолюбливает...


Я не знаю как он реагиркет!!!Самое главное как зритель это воспринимает!!!И как артист работает в образе!!!Я стараюсь соблюдать образ и характер!!!Пока могу так и работаю

----------


## Ильич

*меледин*, 

Коллега, а видео вашей работы есть?
Например я здесь а вы где?

----------


## Порубовы

> Не понял насчет сугробчика за гостями???это что прикол ???вы надо мной хотите стебануться????НЕ ПОНЯЛ ВАШЕГО ЮМОРА !!!объясните!!!


да ты то тут при чём, Серёж. и это не стёб и не юмор. девочку жалко. это ж зима, правильно? а она в колготиках. 
но это никак не в твой адрес, это просто родительское бурчание ))))

----------


## Порубовы

> Я не знаю как он реагиркет!!!Самое главное как зритель это воспринимает!!!И как артист работает в образе!!!Я стараюсь соблюдать образ и характер!!!Пока могу так и работаю


Серёжа, просто не все поняли, что Данилко лично тебя не видел.
*KAlinchik*, скорее всего, подумала, что ты и Андрей в один день работали в клубе и он тебя видел в работе.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> Например я здесь а вы где?


  А я в восторге... Ильич включай муззыку... я снимаю шляпу и выражаю своё УВАЖЕНИЕ И ВОСХИЩЕНИЕ!!! БРАВООООООООООО!!!!!!!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> *меледин*, 
> 
> 
> Например я здесь а вы где?


Ильич , спасибо! Посмотрела ролик с удовольствием..можно вопрос..Твоя и всеми любимая стенка Ильича под какую музыку проходит?...знакомое ...а всю память сломала....

----------


## Порубовы

> Коллега, а видео вашей работы есть?


у нас есть))) любим пересматривать, там отличная работа   

у Оптимистки тоже есть, наверняка. Будите в гостях - посмотрите

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> у нас есть))) любим пересматривать, там отличная работа   
> 
> у Оптимистки тоже есть, наверняка. Будите в гостях - посмотрите


Где взглянуть...я с удовольствием... :Smile3:

----------


## Порубовы

> стенка Ильича под какую музыку проходит?...знакомое ...а всю память сломала....


мы называем её "пацаны из Сонцевского "  - квн, бгу под неё мочили. или  "всем спать", потому что у нас доча, когда маленькой была, засыпала под неё, и мы следом за ней )))))))))
Vangelis -La pethite fille de la mer
http://vkontakte.ru/search?c&#91;q]=Vang...section]=audio

----------


## Порубовы

> Где взглянуть...я с удовольствием.


ну без разрешения Серёжи, мы явно не станем в инет выкладывать,
а он, если захочет, и сам покажет

----------


## ulybka

Ну вот ребята решила и я поделиться тем материалом, который у меня есть
Свадьба встреча.

(гости стоят живым коридором молодые идут по нему, гости бросают лепестки роз, хлопушки, серпантин и т.д. молодые подходят к родителям)
Вед: дорогие новобрачные, по традиции вас на пороге новой семейной жизни встречают вас самые родные вам люди-это родители, поклонитесь родителям до земли в знак благодарности, ведь именно они дали вам жмзнь. А теперь давайте дадим слово вашим дорогие родителям (после всех этих традций глава семьи и т.д. проходим в зал)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*ulybka*, а в чем здесь ВАША собственная наработка?

----------


## ulybka

ну не то чтобы моя собственная, просто я написала то как я это делаю, вот и все, а что здесь нельзя это писать? или я что-то не понимаю?

----------


## Богиня

> ну не то чтобы моя собственная, просто я написала то как я это делаю, вот и все, а что здесь нельзя это писать? или я что-то не понимаю?


прочтите название темы... :Grin:

----------


## ulybka

ой ой простите, пожалуйста, я не правильно поняла...я думала здесь пишут как собственно что и как проводят...ой блин простите, как не удобно :(
до меня дошло до утки на 105 сутки  :Grin:   здесь надо писать именно то, что я сама выдумала? так? как бы взяла из воздуха? теперь я в нужном направлении мыслю?

----------


## меледин

В 3 отделении свадьбы,корпоратива или любого банкета,когда гости хотят чего-эдакого,уместна пародия на Б,Моисеева,Это выступление интерактивное и подрузумевает активное участие гостей.....

----------


## Богиня

> до меня дошло до утки на 105 сутки   здесь надо писать именно то, что я сама выдумала? так? как бы взяла из воздуха? теперь я в нужном направлении мыслю?


ага...из воздуха, ветра...песка, тумана..в общем, что то личное) :Smile3:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Ну, а не свое личное, но доработанное можно выложить?

----------


## para_fraz

> Например я здесь


Очень приятно было смотреть,так как мне (Елене) очень близок стиль ведения :Smile3:

----------


## Касатик

> Ну, а не свое личное, но доработанное можно выложить?


Если доработанное, то почему "нет"?)))

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Отлично, выкладываю. Я очень люблю костюмированные конкурсы и если вижу интересную идею, всегда дорабатываю, делаю костюмы, видоизменяю. Всегда на "Ура" у меня проходит конкурс "Малыши" [IMG]http://*********net/1204465m.jpg[/IMG]
Нужны: 4 шляпы, 4 слюнявчика, 4 пустышки на лентах, 4 соски, 4 бутылки и 1 литр сока (редкий и без мякоти) + 4 приза. 
Подготовка: Вызываю 4х мужчин, можно женщин но прикольней с мужчинами. + 4 девушки мне помогают их одеть. По моей команде и не раньше бутылочки с соком вручаются мужчинам.
Условия: пока играет музыка, малыши пьют из бутылочек. Музыка останавливается - малыши из бутылочек не пьют, они берут в рот пустышки и кричат ням - ням. Снова играет музыка, малыши вновь пьют из бутылочек. Побеждает тот, кто первый опустошит  свою бутылку. Призы всем - главный приз победителю, и утешительные сувениры остальным участникам.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Еще любят гости игру - спектакль "Лебединое озеро" [IMG]http://*********net/1211634m.jpg[/IMG]
Провожу сразу после 3го стола обычно, когда народ еще не пьян до поросячего визга, но уже хорошо навеселе. Заранее высматриваю мужчин весельчаков и рассказаваю им предстоящий танец. Далее остается объявить: дамы и господа! Представьте, что мы с вами оказались в тетре оперы и балета. Перед вами балет "Лебединое озеро"

----------


## para_fraz

На хлеб-соль:
Так повелось,как говорится,
(И не уйти нам от традиций),
Что молодых всегда встречаем
Румяным, сдобным караваем.  

И как предание гласит-
Кто больше хлеба откусил-
В семье главою стал тот час!
Позвольте испытать и вас

Мы просим жениха с невестой
Отведать свадебного теста (кусают)

Друзья! Ну это ли не диво!
В сей раз невеста победила!
                    или
И в споре нашем,видит зал,
Жених победу одержал!
                  или
Друзья! Поддержим молодых!
Победу делим на двоих!



Всем любви!

----------


## para_fraz

Дорогие форумчане! Кто-нибудь делал день адвокатуры? Если да-подскажите! Будем рады)

----------


## тамада Анна

> На хлеб-соль:
> Так повелось,как говорится,
> (И не уйти нам от традиций),
> Что молодых всегда встречаем
> Румяным, сдобным караваем. 
> 
> И как предание гласит-
> Кто больше хлеба откусил-
> В семье главою стал тот час!
> ...


Классный стишок , свашего разрешения возьму на заметку

----------


## светик семицветик

Деньги тамаде уйдут))))

----------


## para_fraz

> Классный стишок , свашего разрешения возьму на заметку


пожалуйста берите!!!

----------


## SCHORLE

> Решила написать, хотя может это не ново. Не мною придумано а древними греками. На ура проходит на свадьбе - можно проводить вместо бросания букета или вторая попытка для тех кто не поймал букет.
> Суть: берется туфелька невеста и делается подводка о том что свадьбы проводились не только на Руси. В Др.Греции молодая перед свадебным пиром снимала сандалию и незамужние девушки на ней ставили свои автографы палочками (выцарапывали), ну а сейчас в 21 веке у нас есть ручки (можно фломастерами)... Потом невеста одевала обратно туфельку и весь вечер танцевала, веселилась. И сейчас я предлагаю всем девушкам на любой части подошвы туфельки невесты оставить свой автограф. После того как они это делают я отдаю туфельку молодой и только тогда говорю что в конце вечера мы попросим молодую опять снять туфельку и посмотрим - чей автограф остался менее тронутым, тому в этом году предстоит либо встретить свою любовь, ну а кто ее уже встретил - сыграть долгожданную свадьбу.(извините если повторяюсь или это уже заезженная вещь, просто у меня на свадьбах идет на ура, и как показывает практика это МЫ с вами все знаем, а люди не имеющие отношения к индустрии праздника очень о многом даже и не догадываются).
> А попросила меня это сделать одна невеста которая родом была из Греции.


Девочки,такой обычай и сейчас существует у турков,мне девочки-турчанки рассказывали.И у кого есть костюмы турецкие,то смело можете использовать :Smile3:

----------


## меледин

На 2 день свадьбы я пошил костюмы для гостей,в которые они с удовольствием переодеваються...

----------


## Anelka

А у нас в городе уже лет пять не приглашают ведущих на второй день свадьбы.думаю в целях экономии.

----------


## меледин

Вот уже больше 5 лет я сотрудничаю с шоу-балетом,который на некоторые мои пародии В.Сердючки и Бориса Моисеева делает подтанцовки.Это украшение не только номера,но и любого мероприятия!!!Вот к примеру подтанцовка на ДО-РЕ-МИ!!!

----------


## Anelka

Сергей, а расскажите что значит подтанцовка на ДО-РЕ-МИ ????

----------


## Славина

> что значит подтанцовка на ДО-РЕ-МИ





> уже больше 5 лет я сотрудничаю с *шоу-балетом*, который на некоторые мои пародии В.Сердючки и Бориса Моисеева делает подтанцовки


 :Smile3:

----------


## Марюха

привет всем! Недавно провела вот такой конкурс на свадьбе.Назвала его "Кот в мешке" . Для этого сшила огромную трубу без верха и дна(Мешок)Суть: вызывается одинаковое кол-во дев. и мальчиков .Девочек помещаю в "Трубу"и раскручиваю чтобы они поменялись местами, затем прошу мальчиков выбрать себе на ощупь партнершу для танца.Затем провожу танцевальный конкурс среди пар.(Можно втрубу поместить мальчиков, а девочки будут выбирать, вообщем по желанию)Может кто-то придумает что поинтереснее? Поделитесь.

----------


## optimistka17

> Сергей, а расскажите что значит подтанцовка на ДО-РЕ-МИ ????


Отвечу вместо Сергея.
 У Сердючки есть песня "До- ре- ми" Шоу балет ставит номер именно на эту песню И идет совместное выступление пародиста( в данном случае Сергея Миледина ) и шоу- балета.

----------


## Ильич

> Ну вот ребята решила и я поделиться тем материалом, который у меня есть
> Свадьба встреча.
> 
> (гости стоят живым коридором молодые идут по нему, гости бросают лепестки роз, хлопушки, серпантин и т.д. молодые подходят к родителям)
> Вед: дорогие новобрачные, по традиции вас на пороге новой семейной жизни встречают вас самые родные вам люди-это родители, поклонитесь родителям до земли в знак благодарности, ведь именно они дали вам жмзнь. А теперь давайте дадим слово вашим дорогие родителям (после всех этих традций глава семьи и т.д. проходим в зал)


Сама придумала? 
Здорово! 
Свежо!
Необычно! 
Клево!
ДАВАЙ ЕЩЕ!

----------


## Anelka

Прошу прощения,но такой сценарий встречи молодых во всех старых фильмах показывают!
Я лично здесь, ничего нового не вижу. :Smile3: 
Всё новое это хорошо забытое старое. :Grin:

----------


## Ильич

> Еще любят гости игру - спектакль "Лебединое озеро"


Сорри

У балерунов неправильно поставлены руки.

В кадре они стоят примерно так



А правильно, так

----------


## optimistka17

[QUOTE=Ильич;4073576]Сама придумала? 
Здорово! 
Свежо!
Необычно! 
Клево!
*ДАВАЙ ЕЩЕ![/*QUOTE]Издеваешья, Ильич, да? Ай- я- яй...

----------


## Ильич

> Издеваешья, Ильич,


АГА!  :Grin: 
Я за позитив!!!
Когда я вижу с каким энтузиазмом народ катает за третьим столом бессмертное па де де из балета Лебединое  озеро.... руки сами тянутся к клавиатуре...
Но потом говорю себе СТОП! Нельзя обижать новичков :flower:  , надо их поддержать подсказать как элементарно правильно ставить руки , что было все как взаправду

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> У балерунов неправильно поставлены руки.


Если для Вас Ильич приоритетна правильная постановка рук - трудитесь над этим доказывая и раздражая тем самым подвыпивших гостей, а для меня важно, что б выпивший разгулявшийся народ зажигательно станцевал этот танец и был горд собой. И совершенно не имеет значение как поставлены их руки. Гостям зрителям думаю тоже по барабану как именно стоят руки, они животы от смеха рвут от вида балерунов.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Но потом говорю себе СТОП! Нельзя обижать новичков , надо их поддержать подсказать как элементарно правильно ставить руки , что было все как взаправду


Спасибо Ильич, не обидел. А как правильно руки ставить я знаю. Обычно, я сама прошу их стать и развести руки в стороны, а затем быстренько соединяю их руки, как положено, так чаще всего и происходит. Это фото с моей собственной свадьбы и игры и конкурсы проводила не я, а музыкант моими реквизитами. А какой спрос с музыканта? Хотя лично у меня пару раз случалось, мужчины отдергивали руку заявляя, что сами все знают. Ну знаете, нет проблем зачем портить друг другу настроение.
P.S. Я смотрю Вы ко мне неровно дышите, Ильич. С чего бы это? И в темку мою таки заходите, а вроде б прощались.... Ну признайтесь уже, мол да интересная девушка, выпьем на брудершафт и перейдем на "ты", а то как то не правильно у нас с Вами знакомство началось. Я девушка хоть и напористая, но вполне миролюбивая, а Вы?

----------


## юрик71

> Спасибо Ильич, не обидел. А как правильно руки ставить я знаю. Обычно, я сама прошу их стать и развести руки в стороны, а затем быстренько соединяю их руки, как положено, так чаще всего и происходит. Это фото с моей собственной свадьбы и игры и конкурсы проводила не я, а музыкант моими реквизитами. А какой спрос с музыканта? Хотя лично у меня пару раз случалось, мужчины отдергивали руку заявляя, что сами все знают. Ну знаете, нет проблем зачем портить друг другу настроение.
> P.S. Я смотрю Вы ко мне неровно дышите, Ильич. С чего бы это? И в темку мою таки заходите, а вроде б прощались.... Ну признайтесь уже, мол да интересная девушка, выпьем на брудершафт и перейдем на "ты", а то как то не правильно у нас с Вами знакомство началось. Я девушка хоть и напористая, но вполне миролюбивая, а Вы?


смотри, *Ильич*, тебя уже хотят :Grin: 
вот так и пропадают ветераны :Grin:

----------


## Порубовы

tatianashiryaeva, ладно Вам, Ильич человек общительный - его на всех хватает, не только на Вас

----------


## Порубовы

> Суть-есть такая песня Хьюстон- always love you, в середине есть кульминация после небольшой паузы,этот момент очень яркий,объясняем что-то типа того "у вас появилась прекрасная возможность попробовать себя на сцене,ну или проводится конкурс двойников"...так как выступать будем под фонограмму.надо обязательно попасть в кульминацию после паузы,а чтобы это было убедительно,сопровождаем это действо ударом тарелок ("тыщ!!! Энд ааай-ияй-ияй...) кто попал молодец! Перед этим ведущий обязательно показывает,как это должно быть,заодно участницы смогут просчитать паузу. Итак-Начинается музыка с момента где-то сек за 30 до паузы,в это время участницы(по одной) танцуют и изображают Хьюстон (приглушенный свет,представляем.что это концерт на огромном стадионе,куча народу-гости в ожидании),и...вот она-пауза,готовы тарелки,раз,два...казалось бы чего проще попасть-заранее посчитать,НО фишка в том,что звукорежиссер нарочно меняет длительность паузы,то раньше на сек,то позже на 2,и так для всех участниц (в целом человек 5-6) интересно,что каждая думает,что она просто не попала,только потом доходит,а грохот от тарелок..!! и смех


*para_fraz*, спасибо огромное, на выходных попробовали на взрослом и на детском празднике - отлично прошло и там и там.
правда на тарелки не разорились, крышки брать не захотели - купили бубен. с ним тоже неплохо.

----------


## Ильич

> Ну признайтесь уже, мол да интересная девушка, выпьем на брудершафт и перейдем на "ты", а то как то не правильно у нас с Вами знакомство началось. Я девушка хоть и напористая, но вполне миролюбивая, а Вы?


Токи после личного знакомства :Smile3:  в реале.Я оже миролюбивый, меня так и зовут гадский папа... за миролюбивость и глубокое эстэтическое чуство....А что касается лебедей.. я их уже забыл как страшный сон.. лет 10 как не помню..... Ну если народ животы рвет, то почему бы и нет? А Репку ты катаешь?

----------


## Ильич

> мотри, Ильич, тебя уже хотят
> вот так и пропадают ветераны


Лесть - страшная сила!
Владеющий лестью многого достигнет в это жизни!

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

> А Репку ты катаешь?


Таня не знает, что такое РЕПКА.Она недавно в какой-то теме спрашивала. Вот ты, Ильич, к положению рук придрался. А взял бы да и рассказал дорогой во всех отношениях ведущей из Горловки, что такое РЕПКА. :Smile3: А  ты  все о прекрасном!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

В самом-то деле, расскажите, что такое Репка. Я поняла у Вас это прошлый век и все такое, а у нас народ к евро свадьбам не стремиться. Нашим спектакли да конкурсы подавай, что б душа развернулась. Так что я очень прошу, расскажите про Ваш прошлый век. Репка? Это как?

----------


## Anelka

Ильич и tatianashiryaeva!!!!
Как говорил кот Леопольд - " Ребята давайте жить дружно!"
 :Yes4:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

А никто не ссорится. А ты знаешь, что такое Репка?

----------


## меледин

Хочу поделится опытом когда на встречу молодых вместо настоящих приезжают "ряжанные" жених и невеста!!!У гостей шикарное настроение!!!!!А молодые в это время садились на яхту и подходили на яхте к ресторану,это время заполнили "ряжанные"жених и невеста!



P.S.Невеста -это я.

----------


## Порубовы

> P.S.Невеста -это я.


а жених Женя?

----------


## Порубовы

> А ты знаешь, что такое Репка?


Серьёзно не знаешь? это когда ведущий читает сказку, а участники повторяют, когда слышат свой персонаж - свою фразу.



вот теремок на новый лад, мы проводили недавно такую сказку - попался клиент - фанат сказок. две сказки за праздник захотел.

----------


## Anelka

> А ты знаешь, что такое Репка?


Да, я знаю, несколько лет назад проводила.

вот слова :Ok: 
1 репка - Оба - на.
2 дед - Убил - бы.
3 бабка - Ой,ой,ой.
4 внучка - а я, ещё не готова.
5 жучка - ой, хочу, хочу, хочу.
6 кошка - А чего это вы здесь делаете а?
7 мышка - Ой,пи,пи,пи,пи.


Вот палуйста бери и пользуйся. :Yes4: 
Если гостям это нравится. :Derisive:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Серьёзно не знаешь? это когда ведущий читает сказку, а участники повторяют, когда слышат свой персонаж - свою фразу.


Благодарю всех, кто откликнулся и в теме и в личку потрудился текст написать. У нас действительно народ полюбляет сказки, костюмированные конкурсы и т.д. Ну, вот Репки еще не было. А местный "Занавес" надоел, во всяком случае мне лично. Так что предложу Репку ради разнообразия. Всем спасибо.

----------


## optimistka17

> а жених Женя?


 он самый

----------


## KAlinchik

*tatianashiryaeva*, Таня, тебе открылись уже многие темы?
если да, почитай здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%E0%E7%EA%E8
Тут гораздо более интересные и новые вещи есть:)

----------


## optimistka17

> *tatianashiryaeva*, Таня, тебе открылись уже многие темы?
>  :)


Алина, темы откроются через месяц после регистрации А у Тани всего две недели пребывания на Форуме

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Таня, тебе открылись уже многие темы?
> если да, почитай здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%E0%E7%EA%E8
> Тут гораздо более интересные и новые вещи есть:)


Благодарю, пошла изучать.

----------


## Ильич

> ведущей из Горловки, что такое РЕПКА.А ты все о прекрасном!


РЕПКА для меня это прекрасный конкурс, который увы своё отжил...Виш а в Горловке о нем и не знают...Я смею предположить что ведущая из Горловки и про музыкальную шляпу ничего не знает... или я ошибаюсь.... :Smile3:

----------


## Ильич

> Так что предложу Репку ради разнообразия. Всем спасибо.


Моя Репка 2008 г.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*KAlinchik*, сказать что я тебе благодарна - ни сказать ничего. Это кладезь идей. Я восхищена. Спасибо тебе за супер ссылочку, а то я пока с ориентируюсь куда зайти на форуме..... очень ты вовремя, благодарю.

----------


## KAlinchik

*tatianashiryaeva*, Ты скажи, что тебя еще интересует- будем помогать ссылками, куда топать надо:)

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Моя Репка 2008 г.


Благодарю, Ильич. Сегодня уже почитала в разделе свадебные сказки, но посмотреть все ж интереснее.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> *tatianashiryaeva*, Ты скажи, что тебя еще интересует- будем помогать ссылками, куда топать надо:)


интересует выкуп невесты - инсценированный или в стихах, обряд породнения - красная лента да бокалы приелись уже. Молодые на сентябрь хотят пародию на Сердючку или А. Пугачеву, говорят есть у них "смелые и на все готовые" гости - нужна идея, подводка или конкретный номер. Остенького хочется что-то связанное со стриптизом, но без раздевания конкурс какой либо. Семейный очаг (факел) что-то может новенькое есть - у нас просто под музыку и стихотворение свидетель вносит и вручает молодым. Может конкурсы новые. Все интересует  в принципе. 5 лет декрета дают о себе знать. Старую программу не хочу, новой пока нет. Говорят есть вместо выкупа Игра, в результате которой жених забирает невесту не из дома, а они встречаются на нейтральной территории.... В общем все интересно, но не в перемешку, а по отдельности. А то когда читаю все подряд - голова взрывается от идей и такой хаос внутри.... Мозги рвет на части от обилия инфы. Когда тематично, все укладывается по полочкам. Вот сегодня одолела несколько страниц свадебных сказок, пока все не прочту не вылезу из темы. Зато все ясно, в голове полный порядок и потрясающее настроение Горловка от России жутко отстает в плане затей, так что много есть интересного материала. Если дадите тематичные ссылки где обсуждаются отдельно обряды и отдельно игры конкурсы буду очень благодарна.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Я смею предположить что ведущая из Горловки и про музыкальную шляпу ничего не знает... или я ошибаюсь....


Это которая "читает" мысли? Она у нас сейчас на пике популярности. Может расскажите, что будет в моде дальше, Вы то перед ушли:-)))) Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Ильич

> интересует выкуп невесты - инсценированный или в стихах,


Выкуп Леша Юля Едина родина













> В общем все интересно, но не в перемешку, а по отдельности. А то когда читаю все подряд - голова взрывается от идей и такой хаос внутри.... Мозги рвет на части от обилия инфы. Когда тематично, все укладывается по полочкам.


Ты просто читай и копируй раскладывая по полочкам и главное не пытайся все понять. Подсознанае само все рассортирует и разложит по полочкам и спустя время пазл твоей свадьбы соберется САМ.

----------


## Ильич

> Поделитесь опытом.


Заготовки под мысли Качай
http:/*************.com/files/89wo1jpfr
http:/*************.com/files/2rlzy9psw
В моде будет музыкальный репортаж :Yes4:

----------


## Ильич

> Молодые на сентябрь хотят пародию на Сердючку или А. Пугачеву, говорят есть у них "смелые и на все готовые" гости - нужна идея,


Идея проста как мир.
Снимаем клип с гостями естественно нужен адекватный видео оператор, который из трех дублей сможет сложить один клип впоследствии
Берем песню Сердючки, любую слова которой знают все
Делим гостей на две команды, каждая наряжает свою Сердючку
дале врубаем фонограмму и снимаем  2-3 дубля.
Общий план, средний план и крупный план.
гости колбасятся на камеру артикулируя слова песни. 
Сердючки на переднем плане по очереди танцуют и поют соло
ВСЕ

----------


## Порубовы

*tatianashiryaeva*, вот ещё одна чудесная тема:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F2%E5!-quot 
*Ищу, прошу, помогите* - именно в ней обычно просят что-то подсказать-рассказать, направить в нужную тему.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Володя (Ильич) огромное Вам спасибо за отзывчивость и интересные идеи. Теперь я точно знаю, что за образом  


> меня так и зовут гадский папа...


Скрывается доброе, отзывчивое сердце. Благодарю Вас. Пошла изучать.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Ищу, прошу, помогите - именно в ней обычно просят что-то подсказать-рассказать, направить в нужную тему.


Да, прошу прощения, я так увлеклась, что и не заметила что в данной теме не по теме пишу. Извините. Больше не буду.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Заготовки под мысли Качай


Благодарю. Прикольно. Осталось только шляпу а-ля Гарри Потер соорудить и можно пускать в оборот.

----------


## optimistka17

Ну почему же надо сооружать шляпу Гарри Потерра? Можно обычную конусную шляпу волшебника ..А можно вообще обойтись без шляпы. Использовать, например ,Волшебный микрофон.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Ну почему же надо сооружать шляпу Гарри Потерра? Можно обычную конусную шляпу волшебника ..А можно вообще обойтись без шляпы. Использовать, например ,Волшебный микрофон.


Можно и без шляпы, но мне такая идея пришла, в фильме именно шляпа сначала читала мысли, а потом определяла ученика на наиболее подходящих для него курс. Можно пошить шляпу и соорудить под нее каркас из проволоки, чтоб придать ей нужную форму, сделать ей рот так сказать:-))))

----------


## Окрыленная

> без шляпы


волшебная расческа, дуршлаг, антеннки веселые, волшебная палочка..

----------


## Порубовы

и без атрибута можно. просто пасы руками, битва экстрасенсов.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> и без атрибута можно. просто пасы руками, битва экстрасенсов.


А это очень даже цикаво! Только подать красиво надо. Может объявить что у нас сегодня гость из программы Битва эктрасеКсов. Какой-нибудь неожиданный выход, и как подарок от гостя чтение мыслей.... Благодарю за идею!

----------


## Порубовы

*tatianashiryaeva*, нажми на "наши конкурсы" в подписи у нас, и прочти про битву.

----------


## Anelka

> Ну почему же надо сооружать шляпу Гарри Потерра? Можно обычную конусную шляпу волшебника ..А можно вообще обойтись без шляпы. Использовать, например ,Волшебный микрофон.


Я делаю именно так! :Smile3:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> нажми на "наши конкурсы" в подписи у нас, и прочти про битву.


Очень хочу прочитать, но вылетает страничка с иностранным текстом, я учила французский и то на слааааааааабую троечку. Может я ни туда жму? Но в другой подписи вроде нет... плиз, подскажите куда зайти.

----------


## Ильич

> Можно пошить шляпу и соорудить под нее каркас из проволоки,


ЗАЧЕМ?
Купи что либо  что удобно держать в руках и ярко смотрится в кадре

Поролоновую шапку


Тюбетейку

----------


## Порубовы

> Очень хочу прочитать, но вылетает страничка с иностранным текстом, я учила французский и то на слааааааааабую троечку. Может я ни туда жму? Но в другой подписи вроде нет... плиз, подскажите куда зайти.


чего-то сайт барахлит.... вообще придумали и описали эту штуку здесь, в этой теме. найти уже трудно....
если что, попробуй попозже.

----------


## 11roland13

*Матильда 1967*, Доброго Вам времени суток! Не могли бы Вы рассказать поподробнее о сценочке с к.Базилио и л.Алисой? Может, и муз.нарезки есть? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, буду весьма благодарна!!! 
Мой ящик: krist-kapustina@yandex.ru  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## 11roland13

> Ну нет! КАк уж хлам? Но просто как преподнести. Кто то считает, что хорошо туфлями, кто то флажками, кто то сердечками, кто то лапшой.( хотя некоторые считают, что это не приемлемо на свадьбе, начинать с лапши). Прорубевы ( Блин вроде не правильно пишу фамилию, простите заранее) они вообще в образе Дона Розы- веером( посмотри в их демороликах) мне понравилось. А как делать тебе-это только твое дело. Хотя я бы не стала их заставлять танцевать танец маленьких утят. Лично я не делаю распределение обязанностей. Мне времени на это жалко. Но это только мое мнение.


Ой, девчата! У меня ни 1 свадьба не обходится без лапши, набивания себе цены и пляски под дудочку! Хоть и старо, но до сих пор актуально! Что касаемо лапши- в моём реквизите имеются бутафорские ушки (Микки и Мини-Мауса) на ободке и по 5 разноцветных ленточек- лапшинок, которые молодожёны по очереди и вешают друг дружке на те самые ушки. Восторг неописуем, всегда проходит на ура!!! :Vishenka 17:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Сама придумала? 
> Здорово! 
> Свежо!
> Необычно! 
> Клево!
> ДАВАЙ ЕЩЕ!



 :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

Ребят, у меня много песен-переделок к выпускному. Хотела выложить и задумалась, а нужны они кому-нить?  Если, нужно, напишите, я кину, ОК?

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Так и хочется написать: " СНИМИ КОРОНУ, ВСЯК СЮДА ВХОДЯЩИЙ!"


 :Aga:  Здорово!!!!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> есть один конкурс,который любит проводить супруга (тоже ведущая)- для меломанов
> реквизит:парик черный длинный,очки,маленькие муз. тарелки
> участницы-прекрасные дамы 
> Суть-есть такая песня Хьюстон- always love you, в середине есть кульминация после небольшой паузы,этот момент очень яркий,объясняем что-то типа того "у вас появилась прекрасная возможность попробовать себя на сцене,ну или проводится конкурс двойников"...так как выступать будем под фонограмму.надо обязательно попасть в кульминацию после паузы,а чтобы это было убедительно,сопровождаем это действо ударом тарелок ("тыщ!!! Энд ааай-ияй-ияй...) кто попал молодец! Перед этим ведущий обязательно показывает,как это должно быть,заодно участницы смогут просчитать паузу. Итак-Начинается музыка с момента где-то сек за 30 до паузы,в это время участницы(по одной) танцуют и изображают Хьюстон (приглушенный свет,представляем.что это концерт на огромном стадионе,куча народу-гости в ожидании),и...вот она-пауза,готовы тарелки,раз,два...казалось бы чего проще попасть-заранее посчитать,НО фишка в том,что звукорежиссер нарочно меняет длительность паузы,то раньше на сек,то позже на 2,и так для всех участниц (в целом человек 5-6) интересно,что каждая думает,что она просто не попала,только потом доходит,а грохот от тарелок..!! и смех
> В общем,как-то так,надеюсь ясно изложил


Давно провожу этот конкурс (нашла на просторах Инета), всегда хотела узнать, кто автор. Это ваша супруга придумала(судя по названтю темы)? Спасибо ей огромное!!! На новый год я так отбираю претендента на роль Курантов для новогоднего поздравления президента.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

> Так вот, идея, правда, ещё сырая, просто пока не добралась, что бы прописать её, но суть в следующем: делаю сказку (старый приёмчик) типа, в одном прекрасном королевстве, жила прелестная принцесса....и много героев, которые исполняют свои роли без слов, обыгрывая мой текст....а последним героем будет Супер-мен, который прилетит спасать принцессу, но увидев нашу невесту обо всём забудет и предложит ей, перед тем как она окончательно станет полноправной женой счастливчика-мужа, пролететься и показать белый свет напоследок))) Ну, что-то подобное...и забирает невесту, уводит её....тут и сказочки конец, а кто невесту прошляпил - не молодец, украли невесту.....культурно, без насилия....жениха и свидетеля заранее предупреждаю, что бы не сопротивлялись, рассказывая страшилки всякие, что бы желание противица онному действу пропало)))) Но так же в начале вечера подхожу к свидетелю и говорю, что бы берёг невесту от злостных грабителей до того самого момента)))) И заодно гостям всем объявляю, что если есть желание украсть невесту подходите ко мне, всё организуем, опять же, между делом, страшилок добавляю, про травмы и неприятности, и обещаю посодействовать в краже.


Здорово! Я считаю, что прежде всего на встрече перед свадьбой нужно подробненько обяснить невесте, что без сигнала ведущей НИ С КЕМ НИКУДА не ходить (тут и страшилки к месту, и разговор о том, что праздник будет веселее и пр.). Тогда все будет классно!!!

----------


## Anelka

> Ой, девчата! У меня ни 1 свадьба не обходится без лапши, набивания себе цены и пляски под дудочку! Хоть и старо, но до сих пор актуально! Что касаемо лапши- в моём реквизите имеются бутафорские ушки (Микки и Мини-Мауса) на ободке и по 5 разноцветных ленточек- лапшинок, которые молодожёны по очереди и вешают друг дружке на те самые ушки. Восторг неописуем, всегда проходит на ура!!!



Ой,уши у меня есть.А расскажите какая подводка к конкурсу? Может это смешно,но конкурса я этого не знаю.  :No2:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> у меня много песен-переделок к выпускному. Хотела выложить и задумалась, а нужны они кому-нить? Если, нужно, напишите, я кину, ОК?


Мне нужно. Буду премного благодарна.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

Ну тогда держите:
Библиотека (Песенка друзей «Бременские музыканты» № 1841)

Ничего на свете лучше нету,
Чем прийти опять в библиотеку,
Там полезные найдете книжки,
Любят их девчонки и мальчишки (2 р)

Если вдруг у вас урока нету
Отправляйтесь вы в библиотеку. 
Там «домашку» по любым предметам
Разрешит вам сделать т. Света

Материала к реферату нету
Так беги скорей в библиотеку
Там возьмешь у нашей т. Светы
Кучу нужных книжек раритетных!
ИЗО, черчение
Упала шляпа (На-На)
1 куплет
Упала мама, упала на пол,
Увидев как её нарисовал.
О, Боже! Кто же
О, Боже! Кто же
Открыл в тебе невиданный талант?

ПРИПЕВ:
Учитель наш, В.А. Вельможко
Вас не забудем никогда
И жаль, конечно, нам немножко
Что расстаемся навсегда!

2 куплет
В анфас и профиль
Деталь мы чертим
В разрезе тоже видим её мы
И буквы ровно безусловно
Стоят в альбоме как богатыри!

ПРИПЕВ:
Учитель наш, В.А. Вельможко
Вас не забудем никогда
И жаль, конечно, нам немножко
Что расстаемся навсегда!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

МХК
Мгновения (исп. Кобзон)

1 куплет
Не думай об искусстве свысока!
Поучишься и сам поймешь, наверно,
В нем разобраться сможет только тот,
Кто море книг изучит вдохновенно!
У каждого предмета свой удел,
Свой курс, свое предназначение
Какой ты спросишь курс у МХК?
Культуры мировой то изучение.

 2 куплет
Доклады, рефераты и эссе
Умеем мы писать не хуже Ленина
И в знак признанья просим Вас принять
Цветы от нас и наше преклонение.
Вы на уроке отдаете все:
Талант, всю душу и умения
И благодарны все мы вам за то, 
Что ваш урок (спецкурс) проходит за мгновение
ОБЖ
Черный кот (гр. Браво)

1 куплет
Наш любимый предмет ОБЖ - 
Много знаем мы о нем мы уже!
Разобрать автомат? Нет проблем!
Только нужно вам спрятаться всем

ПРИПЕВ:
Говорят, что нужен нам 
Очень строгий, очень грозный генерал
Только скажем мы в ответ:
«Лучше нашего старлея (Сергея) в мире нет!»

2 куплет
Как одеть быстро нам противогаз
Объяснял он на уроке много раз.
Сможем шину мы на руку наложить.
С ОБЖ не страшно в этом мире жить!

ПРИПЕВ:
Говорят, что нужен нам 
Очень строгий, очень грозный генерал.
Только скажем мы в ответ:
«Лучше нашего старлея (Сергея) в мире нет!»
физ-ра:
Нежность 
1 куплет
Опустеет скоро наш спортзал…
Как же нам его с тобой забыть?
Ведь в нем каждый чемпионом стал,
Каждый смог свой «классный» гол забить,
И в корзину мы не раз с тобой  отправляли мячи
И за то в дневниках появлялись «пятерки»!

2 куплет
Вы из нас спортсменов сделали
И уже решили точно мы
Приведем все к вам своих детей,
Чтобы их тренировали вы,
Точно так же, как и нам каждый день, каждый час, каждый миг 
И минуту бы вы отдавали свою нежность.

Опустеет скоро наш спортзал…
Мы не сможем больше вас збыть…

----------


## К.Е.Л.

Эту песню я написала для родителей. Это был сюрприз для детей. Исполняют двое родителей папа поет дочке, а мама - сыну. 
Соло. 
муз. и сл.Шевченко
исп. Алсу и Шевченко
Ещё вчера тебя вела
		За ручку, чтоб ты не упал…
Сегодня взрослым ты мужчиной
		За одну минуту стал
Я всю себя бы отдала,
		Чтоб уберечь тебя от бед
И есть волшебные слова
		Сыночек, послушай:


ПР: 	Всегда будь честным, ищи ты правду
	Живи и знай, что сильно любим мы тебя.
	И докажи всем, что не напрасно
	Гордится тобой семья!

Моя малышка подросла
		А ведь совсем ещё вчера
Тебе я куклу выбирал,
Качал коляску до утра…
Мне жизнь не жаль отдать за то,
		Чтоб розами был устлан путь
И есть волшебные слова
		Дочурка, послушай:

ПР: 	Красивой, нежной желаю быть я
	Учись и знай, что сильно любим мы тебя.
	И докажи всем, что не напрасно
	Гордится тобой семья!


Все, чего хотим все мы,
Чтоб верный путь нашли бы вы.
Быть мудрыми, здоровыми
И не потерять, а обрести

ПР:	Будь в этой жизни лишь чемпионом
	Живи и знай, что сильно любим мы тебя.
	И докажи всем, что не напрасно
	Гордится тобой семья!

----------


## К.Е.Л.

А эту песню я пределала по просьбе детей. Они захотели её петь родителям, накидалт на листочке, о чем должна быть песня, а я переделала. Там в припкве немного косячно получилось, но когда поется, нормально. 
Необыкновенная 
1 куплет
В первый класс привели вы однажды
Несмышленых своих малышей
И шагнули в учебу  отважно,
Чтоб поддерживать ваших детей
	Мы учились порою «не очень»
	Доставляли вам хлопоты мы.
Но своими руками до ночи 
Нам на ёлку костюм шили вы
ПРИПЕВ:
Необыкновенные, 
Суперсовременные
Друзья вы наши верные
Родители мои!
Необыкновенные,
Милые бесценные
Пусть слышит вся Вселенная,
Как громко говорим «спасибо» мы!

2 куплет
Очень трудно сегодня признаться,
Не всегда были с вами честны
Приходилось порой вам ругаться
Но на вас не в обиде все мы.
Коль сегодня прощаемся с детством
Объясниться хотим вам в любви
Знайте, если вы будете рядом 
Ощущать себя будем детьми!

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Ой,уши у меня есть.А расскажите какая подводка к конкурсу? Может это смешно,но конкурса я этого не знаю.


Я тоже провожу это.Сначала спрашиваю молодых,слышали такое выражение "Вешать лапшу на уши?"А самим доводилось это делать?Вот сейчас мы вам в этом поможем.Даю уши,лапшу(у меня просто белые шнурки пополам разрезанные).Сейчас я буду зачитывать ваши обещания,а вы,если считаете,что 100% будешь это делать-целуешь(допустим невесту,если вопрос был жениху и наоборот),если сомневаешься-вешаешь лапшу,сильно сомневаешься-можно несколько.
Вопросы(чередуются-жених,невеста)
1.Я никогда не изменю тебе
2.я всю жизнь буду любить тебя одного
3.я никогда не упрекну тебя за то ,что ты долго болтаешь по телефону с подружками
4.я всегда буду смотреть с тобой футбол,хоккей,бокс
5.я тоже буду смотреть с тобой все сериалы(и мексиканские и американские и бразильские...)
6.я всегда буду стирать твои носки
7.а я буду выносить мусор
........ну и т.д и т.п. но мне ,честно,уже не нравятся мои вопросы.Может все вместе придумаем новенькое.Вдуем,так сказать,новую жизнь в конкурс?Хочется посмешнее,прикольнее.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*К.Е.Л.*, благодарю, чудесные песни! Ты просто талантище! Ты Гений! Очень красивые слова, обязательно применю в работе! Спасибо.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Ой,уши у меня есть.А расскажите какая подводка к конкурсу? Может это смешно,но конкурса я этого не знаю.
> Я тоже провожу это.Сначала спрашиваю молодых,слышали такое выражение "Вешать лапшу на уши?"А самим доводилось это делать?Вот сейчас мы вам в этом поможем.Даю уши,лапшу(у меня просто белые шнурки пополам разрезанные).Сейчас я буду зачитывать ваши обещания,а вы,если считаете,что 100% будешь это делать-целуешь(допустим невесту,если вопрос был жениху и наоборот),если сомневаешься-вешаешь лапшу,сильно сомневаешься-можно несколько.
> Вопросы(чередуются-жених,невеста)
> 1.Я никогда не изменю тебе
> 2.я всю жизнь буду любить тебя одного
> 3.я никогда не упрекну тебя за то ,что ты долго болтаешь по телефону с подружками
> 4.я всегда буду смотреть с тобой футбол,хоккей,бокс
> 5.я тоже буду смотреть с тобой все сериалы(и мексиканские и американские и бразильские...)
> 6.я всегда буду стирать твои носки
> ...


А концовка какая? Ну навешали они друг другу лапши, а в чем прикол? Честно простите не понимаю, извините пожалуйста. Принцип клевый, а развязка сюжета в чем? Расскажите плиз.

----------


## Kukusja

К.Е.Л. спасибо за песни, вот подумываю переделать немножко "Необыкновенную" на День медика.

----------


## Ильич

> не обходится без лапши,


Я Лапшу делал так

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1979784.html...7c3cca50cf6aad

----------


## Богиня

> 1.Я никогда не изменю тебе
> 2.я всю жизнь буду любить тебя одного


вот таких вопросов надо избегать...мы же не знаем внутреннюю историю пары...

----------


## Веда

> Ребят, у меня много песен-переделок к выпускному. Хотела выложить и задумалась, а нужны они кому-нить? Если, нужно, напишите, я кину, ОК?


 БЛАГОДАРЮ, ЕЛЕНА!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Eralashka

А так выглядит Лапша у меня:

----------


## Матильда 1967

> А концовка какая? Ну навешали они друг другу лапши, а в чем прикол? Честно простите не понимаю, извините пожалуйста. Принцип клевый, а развязка сюжета в чем? Расскажите плиз.


А концовка такая- А сейчас давайте поднимем бокалы и выпьем за то ,чтобы у наших молодых лапша была только на гарнир,но никак не на ушах.

----------


## Матильда 1967

> вот таких вопросов надо избегать...мы же не знаем внутреннюю историю пары...


Вот я и прошу - давайте вместе покумекаем,какие вопросы применить лучше.


Ильич. :Smile3: мил человек :Aga: -ролик твой про лапшу пишут что недоступен. :Blush2:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Вот я и прошу - давайте вместе покумекаем,какие вопросы применить лучше.


вот мой вариант
* Обязанности*
Ведущий раскладывает билеты с обязанностями, и  шнурочки разной длины.  Молодые вытягивают билет ,читают вслух и если согласны это делать -то целуют друг друга, если нет -  то лапша на уши друг другу. 
Обязанности могут быть на усмотрение ведущего…
1.	танцевать стриптиз
2.	жаловаться маме
3.	приводить друзей
4.	задерживаться на работе
5.	зарабатывать большие бабки
6.	прятать заначки
7.	напиваться в хлам
8.	делать эротический массаж
9.	устраивать истерики и скандалы
10.	ставить фингал
11.	храпеть во сне
12.	нецензурно выражаться
13.	объяснять сыну или дочке откуда берутся дети?
14.	душить в порыве ревности
15.	иметь левый заработок
17.	бомбить по ночам холодильник
Посмотрите в глаза супругу, Артем и Виктория
Такие вы милые и смешные,
Какая прекрасная любовная история,
Как стали друг другу родными…
это очень шуточные.

----------


## Ольгушка

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Выставляю на суд свой сценарий, написанный для парного конферанса к 50 -летнему юбилею кардиохирурга, проведенного в пиратском стиле. Мы выступали в роли врача и медсестры, а затем   в роли пиратки, а мой коллега был боцманом. Сценарий разделен на блоки, то бишь "различные острова" Музыкальное сопровождение могу выложить для тех, кого заинтересует эта работа.
           Сценарий юбилея кардиохирурга

/Звучит легкая инструментальная музыка/ 
Перед входом в зал, гостей встречают «люди в белых халатах» с подносами, на которых стоят рюмки или фужеры с «микстурой радости и веселья». Работает экспозиция музея. (фамилия, имя юбиляра)
Зал. На столах размещены №. /гости поздравляют юбиляра, вручают ему подарки, перед самым началом юбиляр удаляется в другое помещение и облачается в смирительную рубаху/.
/музыкальная инструментальная заставка «Есть только миг» /
Голос: Леди и джентльмены! Дамы и господа! Дорогие друзья! Рассаживайтесь, пожалуйста, за нашими шикарными, торжественными, юбилейными столами (согласно гостевым приглашениям). – 3 раза/как 3звонка/
Звучит звуковой сигнал. С двух сторон быстрым шагом выходят ведущие в медицинских халатах и шапочках.
Ведущий 1: Как? Уже началось?
Ведущий 2: (пожимая плечами): Наверное!
Ведущий 1: Добрый вечер, уважаемые пациенты!
Ведущий 2: (толкая в бок) Что Вы?
Ведущий 1:Что? Ты хочешь сказать, что в зале есть кто-то, кто ни разу не был пациентом?
Ведущий 2: По сути – верно, но разве можно вот так сразу?
Ведущий 1: Предлагаешь применить щадящую терапию?
Ведущий 2: Предлагаю!
Ведущий 1: Хорошо! Дорогие друзья! На сегодня было назначено празднование юбилея ФИО юбиляра)! 50-летие! Отличная дата! Но…случилось непредвиденное. Моё сообщение не для слабонервных…
Ведущий 2: Буквально накануне пришло сообщение о том, что право провести празднование юбилея (имя, фамилия юбиляра) выиграл  клинический психоневрологический диспансер. 
Ведущий 1: Позвольте представиться, я его главный врач- Сергей Викторович  и моя медицинская сестричка-неврастеничка (или истеричка) Ольга. (смех медсестры)
Ведущий 2: Есть ещё одно приятное сообщение. Всем, кто пожелает, будет оказана «ускоренная медицинская помощь», прямо на месте! А также экспресс-диагностика, опять же – ускоренная. Так что, не волнуйтесь, товарищи! Всех нас вылечат!
Ведущий 1: А…
Ведущий 2: И Вас вылечат!.. Кащенко!!! Сумасшедшие скидки!
 Ведущий 1: Предлагаю от щадящей терапии переходить непосредственно к осмотру. 
/Звучит сирена скорой помощи. Санитары вводят юбиляра, закутанного в  смирительную рубашку……Юбиляр сопротивляется / Настойчиво пытаясь освободиться, кричит: «Отпустите меня!!!
Ведущий 1: (ласково) :А Вы, обещаете себя  хорошо вести ? 
Юбиляр: Обещаю, отпустите!!! Я юбиляр!!! Все эти люди ради меня здесь собрались!
Ведущие переглядываясь говорят одновременно: «Угу…….»
Ведущий 1: Юбиляр? Что-то новое?! Оля, посмотрите, в какой у нас палате юбиляры?
Ведущий 2: Сталин – здесь! Генерал- в 6-ой, профессура у нас  –в 5-ой,7-ой  и 9-ой  палатах, прокурор и депутаты – в 8-ой  
а юбиляров у нас ещё не было!!! Этот первый!!!
Ведущий 1: Введите нашему пациенту…
Ведущий 2: Доктор, стесняюсь напомнить… Юбиляру!
Ведущий 1: Введите нашему юбиляру для трезвости рассудка 10 кубиков галоперидола.
Ведущий 2: Врач сказал: «Процесс запущен, а диагноз – юбиляр»!!!
Музыкальная отбивка инструментальная
/ На фоне мелодии в зале гаснет свет, аниматоры, ведущие переодеваются в морские костюмы, а юбиляр в парадном костюме  стоит лицом к гостям и смотрит вдаль.

 Музыкальный фон: крики чаек, шум моря.(музыкальная композиция Дидюли «Море»)

Ведущий 1:  Думаю, нет на свете человека, который бы не смотрел с восторгом на морские или речные просторы и не мечтал бы отправиться в дальнее, захватывающее дух путешествие.
Ведущий 2: Водная стихия манит всех, особенно мальчишек, мечтающих стать капитанами  и отправиться на поиски сокровищ…Так было и с (имя и фамилия юбиляра)!
Крики пиратов:/свист/
Пират 1: 
Друзья мои!
 Нужна команда - вечер обещает быть офигенным! 
У кого в жилах течёт кровь, а не вода!
Кто горяч и целеустремлён, кто жаждет захватывающих приключений!
Кто не побоится ни шторма, ни урагана - Вперёд!
Все на борт!!!
Пират 2: 
Корабль ждёт вас, трюмы заполнены провиантом и бочками с ромом!
Судно готово подобрать каждого смельчака - отважного и решительного!
Впереди - Остров Сокровищ!

- Свистать всех наверх;
- Отдать швартовые.
- На абордаж!
- Ха! Я вижу вся банда в сборе.
Ведущий 2: 
- Ха! Я вижу все в сборе.
 Приветствую джентльменов удачи!! 
Я – пиратка, приветствую всех вас на  дне рождения любителя морских приключений! Ему исполняется 50 лет, а он до сих пор официально не посвящён  в капитаны пиратов!!!! Поэтому я решила исправить эту оплошность. А поскольку вам,  хорошим мальчикам нельзя дружить с нами, пиратами – я решила и из вас сделать отъявленных морских волков, грозу всех морей и океанов !!!
 Ведущий 1: 
Подозреваю, что юбилей пройдет по-пиратски весело и непринужденно! И, пиранья мне за шкирку, я рад приветствовать искателей приключений и сокровищ в нашей пиратской гавани!
                           /звучат фанфары 1 проведение/
Ведущий 2: Внимание! Внимание! 
Здесь и сей же час пиратскую треуголку вынесут для Вас.
Произвести Вас в капитаны пиратов немедля требует народ.
(Имя, отчество юбиляра), готовы Вы повелевать весь год?
- Да!
Тогда прошу,  на капитанский мостик скорее взойдите, 
немного голову склоните,
/выносится пиратская треуголка и надевается на голову юбиляра под фанфары/
 Ну, вот, порядок, гордый взгляд.
 Виват, Капитан фрегата « фамилия юбиляра», Виват!!!
Все вместе: Виват! Виват! Виват!!!
/звучат фанфары/
Клятва морская /зачитывает юбиляр/
«Я, капитан фрегата 
(ФИО)клянусь перед всеми морски¬ми стихиями и перед своим экипажем выполнять все пунк¬ты сурового морского закона»./зачитывает капитан/
 Ведущий 1:
-«Клянетесь быть всему экипажу спасательным кругом?»                                                             
   -«Клянусь!». 
«Клянетесь прислушиваться к мнению руле¬вых и шкиперов, ваших родных, друзей и единомышленников?» 
— «Клянусь!» 
— «Клянетесь не заплывать в чужие моря к чужим островитя¬нам и островитянкам?»
 — «Клянусь!» 
— «Клянетесь не оставить экипаж и судно, даже, если подкосит вас морская болезнь?»
— «Клянусь!»
 — «Клянетесь воспитывать  внуков по зако¬нам моря?»
 — «Клянусь!» 
— «Клянетесь, что научите их плавать раньше, чем они научатся ходить?»
 — «Клянусь!»
Ведущий !: Прошу  юбиляра занять свою каюту»
/Есть только миг мелодия/
/фанфары. Юбиляр проходит под аплодисменты в свою каюту (то бишь за свой стол)/
Ведущий1: Дорогие друзья! Наш фрегат отправляется, и я предлагаю всем присутствующим наполнить бокалы!
Под вынос пиратского флага фрегата «фамилия юбиляра» прошу всех встать  с высоко поднятыми бокалами.   
/пираты выносят флаг «Веселого Роджера на фоне мелодии «есть только миг»/
Ведущий 1:Уважаемый  капитан- юбиляр!
 Как писал американский писатель Эдвард Бок: "Настоящая жизнь человека начинается в пятьдесят лет. В эти годы человек овладевает тем, на чём основываются истинные достижения, приобретает то, что можно отдавать другим, познает то, чему можно учить, расчищает то, на чём можно строить".
Я предлагаю поднять бокалы за настоящую жизнь, в которую вступает сегодня уважаемый (имя отчество юбиляра)! 
Ведущий 2: С юбилеем!!!. Пусть звучат залпы всех пушек в  честь юбиляра!!! Долгих лет жизни и процветания нашему капитану – (ФИО юбиляра)!!!
/звучит «Многие лета/ 
На фоне мелодии в зал выходит танцуя ростовая кукла «Бутылка шампанского и обходит гостей/  
 Ведущий 1: Капитан! Давайте по старой морской традиции разобьем эту бу¬тылку на счастье. Пусть пена от шампанского напомнит вам морскую пену, а его брызги — соленые брызги моря. Гово¬рят, что штормы закаляют экипаж. Так пусть же ветра и волны разбиваются о борт вашего корабля так же легко, как разобьется сейчас этот сосуд! Счастливого плавания!»
/ выстрелы трех бумфети из-за бутылки/
/Звучит инструментальная мелодия Дидюля/
/гастрономическая пауза 1 песня/
Ведущий 1:
 Уважаемые джентльмены удачи!
Наш фрегат  «фамилия юбиляра», вышел  из порта Родная пристань. 
Ведущий 2: Сегодня мы предлагаем совершить увлекательное  морское путешествие по волнам хорошего настроения, где окунёмся в море удовольствия, услышим шквал аплодисментов.
 Ведущий 1:
По желанию отдельных пиратов наш фрегат совершит остановки по требованию на промежуточных причалах и островах. В целях создания максимального комфорта для вас организованы развлекательная программа и выступления артистов. 
Ведущий 2: Во время круиза запрещается курить в каютах, но разрешается употреблять спиртные напитки.
На пути следования не рекомендуется оставлять без присмотра хорошее настроение. О настроении, забытом другими пассажирами, просьба сообщать боцману. 
Ведущий 1: В качестве боцмана, выступаю я, имя, фамилия ведущего и мастер парусов, её по - прежнему зовут Ольга.
За музыкальным пультом наши канониры: Константин и Елена. Их зажигательная музыка и приятное пение не оставят равнодушным даже самого отчаянного меланхолика. 
Ведущий 2:
Мы отправляетесь в трудное плаванье по бескрайнему морю. Так пусть же вас не страшат бесконечные просторы жизни, подводные налоговые скалы, пусть на пути вашем не встре¬чаются Бермудские треугольники. Да минуют наше судно сильные штормы и девятый вал. Желаем вам всегда держать¬ся одного и того же фарватера и никогда не садиться на мель. Тихих вам гаваней и гостеприимных пристаней!»
Ведущий2: Вербовка в команду капитана пиратов  прошла удачно. 
Ведущий 1:
А теперь я с огромным пиратским удовлетворением объявляю о начале нашего юбилейного беспредела!!!!
После первого тоста стоит выбрать из числа гостей помощ¬ника боцмана.  /игровая форма/
До начала застолья к днищу одного из стульев скотчем прикреп¬ляется боцманский свисток. По сигналу ведущего пусть гос¬ти попробуют пошарить каждый под своим стулом, под «дни¬щем» одной из «шлюпок» будет находиться свисток, с помощью которого избранный таким образом помощник боц¬мана будет призывать матросов к порядку или тишине, помо¬гать руководить ими.на фоне мелодии «Я хочу тебя простить»
Ведущий:1: Прогноз погоды на сегодняшний юбилей!
Ведущий 2: Сегодня, 29 апреля 2011 года  ожидается переменная облачность, проливной дождь вина, юбилейный ураган с шампанским ливнем способствует безудержному веселью на полных парусах., местами ожидается  веселая музыка и громкие песни, а также  град поздравлений и танцевальные заносы.
Ведущий:1:  температура  на пиратском фрегате «фамилия юбиляра»  40 градусов и выше, воздух наполнен 100% весельем,  счастьем и лёгким флиртом. А следствие этого: поголовное косоглазие и раздвоение личности….  
 Ведущий 2: Шутки и сюрпризы на здоровье не отражаются. В полночь возможен туман в голове и в глазах, легкое землетрясение под ногами, ветер юго-восточный, на гостевой  палубе затишье.
Ведущий:1:   Наутро возможно прояснение. И если завтра  утром вы подойдете к зеркалу, и отражение вам вдруг помашет кулаком, вы  не пугайтесь, это означает  всего лишь, что вы плохо закусили. Лишь бы не изменилась погода в каюте капитана. Прошу всех наполнить бокалы.
Помощнику боцмана приготовиться….свист выпиваем по свистку
Ведущий 2: Спонсор прогноза погоды ликёроводочный завод «Бутурлиновский».
Ведущий 1: танцевальный беспредел шоу-балет «Голливуд».
/Выступление шоу-балета «Голливуд», морской танец.

----------


## Ольгушка

Остров Детства

Ведущий 2:Боцман, земля, я вижу землю, смотрите там дети поют, скорее всего это давно потерянный на карте  остров детства….
/выступление ансамбля «Волшебники двора»
/звучит мелодия…….маленькая страна на её фоне ведущие читают:   
Ведущий 1: Мне снова в детство захотелось,
В счастливые семидесятые года,
Где так легко жилось и пелось,
Казалось, это навсегда!
Ведущий 2:Где Новый Год добрейший праздник!
Пропах он мандаринами навек!
А за свою Страну Советов
Гордился каждый человек!
Ведущий 1: Где газировка в автоматах,
С одним стаканчиком на всех!
«Ирония судьбы» в кинотеатрах,
Для поцелуев никаких помех!
Ведущий 2:Мороженое стоило копейки,
А эскимо ого! аж двадцать две!
И парочка влюбленных на скамейке,
Их не было счастливей на земле!
Ведущий 1: Где песни разливались из открытых окон,
Про то, как КЛЁН шумит,
И про АЛЁШКИНУ ЛЮБОВЬ.
Где из добра и света мир был соткан,
Но где найти всё это вновь?
Ведущий 2:  Остров Детства!!! 
Я словно вижу, как на вершине весны 27 апреля 1961 года в закрытом наукограде Свердловск-45,где трудился Курчатов и вся наша космическая элита, в семье(Фио родителей) 
родился мальчик, которого родители назвали (имя юбиляра). 
Ведущий 1: На Родине Бориса Ельцина всегда  любили бунтарей : малыш  шёл ягодицами, а вышел мужчиной с головой!
Ведущий 2: Отец работал инженером-электриком, мама- воспитателем в детском саду. Потом всей семьей (фамилия юбиляра) переехали к бабушке под Воронеж, в Новохопёрский район, поближе к  Елань- Коленовскому сахарному заводу, работать на который приезжали специалисты из самых разных мест, ведь предприятие было передовым по тем временам.
Ведущий1: Так в раннем возрасте (имя, фамилия юбиляра) впервые променял свою засекреченную на карте родину на сахар.
Ведущий 2: 
1968 год. /звучит мелодия «Учат в школле»/
День за днем бегут бегом…
Стал Серёжа учеником,
У него портфель в руках,
Белая рубашечка!
Полюбуйтесь на него,
Ай, да первоклашечка!
Кружит ветер у берез
Солнце греет иль мороз,
Или все наоборот,
В школу наш Сергей идет.
Ну, а там полно друзей,
И занятий, и затей….
Годы школьные летят,
Не вернуть уже назад!
Ведущий 1:
Активный пионер, отличник, серьёзно занимавшийся спортом. Шутка ли: первый разряд по спортивному ориентированию и юношеский по лыжным гонкам. Занятия в музыкальной школе по классу баяна и в лучшем районном танцевальном коллективе. Результат не заставил себя ждать - в итоге средняя школа закончена с золотой медалью!…. Это награда за упорство, терпение, стремление к самосовершенствованию, за труд!
Ведущий 2:Мальчишеские шалости и забавы не были чужды Серёже и его друзьям одноклассникам…
Ведущий 1: ( имя, фамилия юбиляра) не составило особого труда поджечь в доме тюлевые занавески и удрать с места возможного возгорания.
Ведущий 2: Но  самое главное желание: стать скорее взрослым и  самостоятельным, помочь маме и во всём быть похожим на отца, почувствовать себя старшим братом, ведь у Сергея появилась маленькая сестрёнка Ирочка.
Ведущий1: Первую зарплату 3 рубля : ( имя, фамилия юбиляра)
принес домой, исполнив партию трубы с оркестром местных лабухов на похоронной процессии. И это в 10 лет!!!
Ведущий 2: 10 лет! Возраст, когда уже хочется ощутить себя  частичкой общества. Услышав свой внутренний голос, : ( имя, фамилия юбиляра)  однажды, стоя на торжественной  линейке, громко произнёс вслух:
Я, вступая в ряды Всесоюзной пионерской организации имени В.И.Ленина перед лицом своих товарищей торжественно клянусь: горячо любить свою Родину…..
 Ведущий1: : ( имя юбиляра), Родина слышит, Родина знает, где её сын юбилей отмечает…
Ведущий 2: Краснеет солнце, как пионер, 
друг познаётся в СССР.

Пионерская организация Елань-Коленовской средней школы не могла остаться в этот день в стороне от юбилейного события. Дорогие друзья, встречайте пионерский отряд из Новохопёрского района.
/звучит мелодия «Взвейтесь кострами синие ночи», выходит отряд пионеров:
Пионер: Отряд, равняйся, смирно! /идет к юбиляру/
- Товарищ председатель совета отряда!
Пионерский отряд на торжественную линейку, посвященную юбилею лучшего пионера школы, построен. Разрешите поздравление начать?


                ПИОНЕРСКОЕ     ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ
Мы пионеры страны нашей дети,
Нет никого нас счастливей на свете,
Чтобы сегодня быть с вами опять
Мы дядю (имя) пришли поздравлять

Вся его жизнь служит детям примером,
И октябрятам, и пионерам,
Будем и дальше пример с него брать,
Мы дядю (имя)  пришли поздравлять

Мы говорим без унынья и лени,
Нам не известен конфликт поколений,
Вы, дядя  (имя) моложе, чем мы,
Брать с Вас пример мы и в этом должны

Мы к Вам пришли, чтоб у старших учиться,
Как надо пить, чтоб совсем не упиться,
Как надо есть, чтоб фигуру держать,
Мы  дядю (имя)  пришли поздравлять!

Мы к Вам пришли, чтобы в день этот снова,
Дать комсомолу и партии слово,
Что будем всех взрослых всегда уважать,
Мы  дядю (имя)  пришли поздравлять

Мы пионеры – советской страны,
В Вас дядя (имя)   давно влюблены,
Лучшего друга нам не сыскать,
Мы Вас сегодня пришли поздравлять!

Поют на мотив песни «Взвейтесь кострами»:

Взвейтесь кострами, синие ночи,
Мы, пионеры, рюмочку хочем,
Взрослым давно нам пора наливать,
Мы Вас сегодня пришли поздравлять!!!

Пионеры! К борьбе за хорошее настроение и безудержное веселье будьте готовы!
-Всегда готовы!
/на фоне той же мелодии пионеры уходят/
/звучит лирическая мелодия, на её фоне ведущие:


Ведущий1: И Крутой «инструментальная композиция»
За день до своего рождения ребёнок спросил у Бога:
- Я не знаю, зачем я иду в этот мир. Что я должен делать?
Бог ответил:
- Я подарю тебе ангела, который всегда будет рядом с тобой. Он всё тебе объяснит.
- Но как я пойму его, ведь я не знаю его язык?
- Ангел будет учить тебя своему языку. Он будет охранять тебя от всех бед.
- Как и когда я должен вернуться к тебе?
- Твой ангел расскажет тебе обо всём.
- А как зовут моего ангела?
- Неважно как его зовут, у него много имён. Ты будешь называть его-мама

Ведущий 2:Первые ласковые слова Сережа услышал от мамы, нежные взгляды и теплые мамины руки заботливо пеленали Сережу, бессонные ночи, которые мама провела у кроватки сына – сделали свое дело. Сын вырос настоящим богатырем.
Я уже представляю, как сейчас весь зал взорвется аплодисментами в честь мамы юбиляра (имя отчество) /аплодисменты/. 
(имя отчество), Вам слово.
/тост мамы юбиляра /
Ведущий 2: У каждого из нас есть моменты жизни, которые дороги. Давайте вместе приоткроем альбом страниц жизни нашего юбиляра. 
демонстрация слайд-шоу на фоне мелодии «Есть только миг»/
Ведущий 1: (имя отчество), Низкий вам поклон, долгих лет жизни. Вы счастливая и богатая женщина: у Вас прекрасные дети, внуки, а скоро станете ещё богаче – ведь появятся правнуки. 
Да, к сожалению отца (имя юбиляра), Вашего мужа, (имя отчество отца)   уже нет с нами. Но светлая память о нём жива. Пусть Ваша большая дружная семья как можно чаще собирается  у Вас, ведь Ваша  материнская любовь, нежность, забота и мудрость, нужна вашим родным, как воздух.
Я предлагаю наполнить бокалы и выпить их до дна за маму  (имя отчество юбиляра) , за (имя отчество матери юбиляра).
(имя отчество), в знак большой сыновей любви, Ваш сын приглашает Вас на танец, танец благодарности.
/звучит песня С.Михайлова « Мама»/
Ведущий1: Сколько бы лет не исполнилось сыну, для мамы он всегда остаётся сыночком, маленьким волшебником двора. Встречайте, самые маленькие «Волшебники двора».
/Выступление коллектива «Волшебники двора»/
Мы прощаемся с островом детства и держим курс к острову Семейных сокровищ.
P.S. Театрализованное поздравления пионеров заимствовано много лет назад от наших коллег и на данном юбилее было исполнено молодыми актёрами театра.

----------


## Ольгушка

Остров  Семейных сокровищ
Звучит песня Д. Тухманова «Из вагантов» -песня студента минус
Ведущий 2: Боцман, я вижу землю!
Ведущий 1: Курс к острову Семейных сокровищ!
Ведущий 2:
После школы тут как тут
Вновь ступенька – институт!
Эх, студенческая жизнь
Закружила, лишь держись!
Тут занятия, зачеты
И контрольные работы,
Но вспомните известную
Студенческую песню:
От сессии до сессии
Живут студенты весело!!!
/минус  вступление дети капитана гранта и на его фоне/
Ведущий 1:
Но вот чудо приключилось:
Ольга девушка приснилась.
Долго он её искал,
И однажды повстречал!
До чего же хороша,
И фигура и душа!
И без всякого сомненья
Сережа сделал предложенье.
Оля капельку смутилась,
Но, однако, согласилась!

«ПесенкА об Эскулапе» (текст поется на мотив известной песни И. Дунаевского «Песенка о капитане»):
1. Жил отважный Эскулап, Исцелял он всех подряд
И от гибели спасал людей не раз.
Зараз пятнадцать подхватил,
Не жалел последних сил,
Но ни разу даже отпуск не спросил.
И в беде,
И в труде
Напевал такую песенку везде: 
«Эскулап, Эскулап, улыбнитесь,
Ведь улыбка исцеляет сердца.
Эскулап, Эскулап, подтянитесь,
Только бодрым улыбается судьба!»
2. Но однажды Эскулап
Деву спас из смерти лап
И влюбился в пациентку без ума.
Раз пятнадцать он краснел,
Заикался и бледнел,
Но ни разу улыбнуться не посмел.
Он мрачнел,
Он худел,
Но никто ему по-дружески не спел:
«Эскулап, Эскулап, улыбнитесь,
Ведь улыбка исцеляет сердца.
Эскулап, Эскулап, подтянитесь,
Только бодрым улыбается судьба!»
Доктора, доктора, улыбнитесь,
Ведь улыбка исцеляет сердца.
Доктора, доктора, подтянитесь,
Только бодрым улыбается судьба.

Ведущий 1:Дорогие друзья! Мы причалили к  Сочинскому порту, причалу Дагомыс, расположенному в  1972 ( тысяче девятистах семидесяти двух)  милях от родной гавани. Именно здесь дорогу (имя юбиляра), в самом положительном смысле этого слова, перешла очаровательная девушка по имени Оленька, которая по сей день является главной путеводной звездой юбиляра. Через ____ миль они соединили свои фарватеры в единый семейный курс и с тех пор рука об руку несутся под парусами счастья по волнам  жизни. 
Ведущий 2:
Юбиляра поздравляет неутомимая труженица, которой можно смело присвоить звание «Первый помощник капитана», так как именно она помогает                           
 прокладывать дорогу к счастью семейной жизни. 
Ведущий 1:
(имя, отчество жены), она же
- Первый и самый надежный помощник капитана (имя, фамилия жены)! 
Ведущий 2:Она же
- Любимая супруга Оленька, она же любимая мамочка! 
Ведущий 1:
Она же
- Дочь хороших и любимых родителей Оля (девичья фамилия)! 
Ведущий 2:
Она же любимая сестра Оля
 Ведущий 1:Она же 
- Надёжная коллега по работе (фамилия жены)!  Она же
Ведущий 2:
- Любимая невестка Оля!  Она же
- Не очень предвзятая свекровь, она же сватья  Ольга Валерьевна!
Ведущий 1: Она же
- Надежная соседка и подруга Ольгушка! 
Ведущий 2:
 Она же
 шикарная женщина…Ольга…
                         /поздравление жены с места/

Ведущий 1:Счастлив мужчина, у которого есть верный и преданный друг. Счастлив мужчина, у которого есть любимая женщина. Счастлив мужчина, у которого есть любящая сестра. Но более других счастлив тот мужчина, у которого все эти качества заключены в одном человеке жене. Так выпьем за прекрасную половину юбиляра, (имя, отчество жены) и пожелаем, чтобы их семейный корабль  и дальше шел по жизни на счастливой волне.
/музыкальная пауза/
Ведущий 2: 
Шло все чинно, так и нужно,
Молодые жили дружно!
Наступил однако срок,
Появился малышок./голос плачущего ребенка/
И хорош он, и пригож,
И на папочку похож.
 Сыночек вырос всем  на диво.
И смышленый и красивый!
Если дети в доме есть,
Дому этому и честь!

Ведущий 1: Гордость семейного корабля, продолжатель дела капитана, начинающий врачеватель человеческих сердец, сын (имя) с красавицей женой (имя). Вам слово.
/поздравление сына с места/
Ведущая 2: Прошу капитана и его первого верного помощника пройти на капитанский мостик для песенного приветствия.
/юбиляр с женой  исполняют песню Тимура Шаова «Всё будет хорошо/
Ведущий1: Кто, как не родные,  знают о нашем капитане всё, и сейчас поведают нам об этом. Слово пассажирке из 15-ой каюты (имя, отчество сестры). Она же родная любимая сестра имя, она же врач-педиатр Ирина Алексеевна. Попрошу Вас сказать пару слов о себе и, по-больше о нашем юбиляре.
/выступление сестры /
Ведущий2: Недаром, потрудясь, полвека
Один научный институт предположил,
Что человеком мужчину сделал тёщин труд.
Ведущий1: Да, говорят о тёщиных блинах,
                     Да, сыплют анекдотами, не скрою,
                     Но все молчат о тёщиных слезах,
                     О добром сердце, что не спит порою.
                     Смеяться и шутить, конечно проще.
                     Все шутки отодвинув до одной,
                     Сейчас мы предоставим слово тёще
                      Любимой маме, нежной и родной.
Уважаемая (имя, отчество тёщи), Вам слово…….
                 /звучит отрывок песни о теще/

(имя, отчество юбиляра)!
Ваша пристань – родная семья.
Здесь причал, что Вам близок и дорог:
Сын, жена, мама, сестра и друзья…
Здесь любовь, расставания, споры.

Дом Ваш, словно огромный корабль,
Что плывёт по житейским просторам.
Он, как крепость, крутая скала,
Он надежда для Вас и опора.

Двери, окна открыты ветрам.
Здесь для всех хватит времени, места.
Зависть, подлость, тоска и обман
Пассажирам его неизвестны.

Здесь живут доброта и уют,
Здесь найдёшь теплоту и участье.
В доме том тебя любят и ждут.
Пристань веры, согласия, счастья.



Ведущий 1:Хотя и фрегату не следует ос¬танавливаться, но для таких дорогих гостей мы специаль¬но причалили к прекрасному острову, и теперь все могут выйти на берег и потанцевать всласть.
Ведущий 2: Мы предлагаем поддержать чету (фамилия) и присоединиться к ним.
/танцевальный блок/

----------


## Ольгушка

( на юбилее присутствовало более 200 гостей, поэтому было принято решение всех представить, а слово для поздраления предоставлять кому-то одному от всей каюты(стола) по выбору самих гостей.

                       Мыс Дружбы
 /звучит минус песни «Если радость на всех одна/
 Ведущий 2:   
(имя, отчество юбиляра)!
Посмотрите вперед, Посмотрите назад! 
Жизнь идет и идет, Вам уже 50. 
Значит, много дорог Вам пройти удалось, 
Было много тревог, И не все утряслось. 
Значит, были прощанья, И горечь разлуки. 
Значит, радости были, Но были и муки. 
Но хоть время идет, И хоть годы летят, 
Посмотрите вперед - Вам всего 50! 
Это значит - не пройдено много дорог, 
Это значит - не близок еще отдыха срок, 
Это значит - не мало друзей впереди. 
И пока еще молодо сердце в груди. 
Так идите вперед и ни шагу назад, 
Потому что пока Вам всего 50. 
/звучит песня «Если радость на всех одна/

Ведущий 1: Позвольте поприветствовать всех пассажиров 7(седьмой каюты) на Воронежской палубе. Наш фрегат приветствует аплодисментами коллег, друзей, больших профессионалов в медицине, лучших в своей профессии не только в России, но и в мире:(представление всех гостей этого стола и их регалий)

Поздравительная речь от вашей каюты.
                                           /тост/

Ведущий1: Я уж не знаю, кому принадлежит утверждение о том, что:
Огнем пробуют золото, золотом - женщину, женщиной - мужчину, мужчиной – вино!
Если золото не подвластно огню, значит оно высокой пробы. 
Если женщину не купишь золотом, значит, она знает цену истинной любви!
Если мужчина не поддается обольщению женщины, значит, женщины его вообще не интересуют.
Если вино не может утопить мужчину, значит, он отлично плавает!
Ведущий 2: На все есть ответ кроме одного. Чем проверяют дружбу? И кого можно назвать другом?
 Ведущий1:  Если бы мне задали такой вопрос, то я бы, не задумываясь, ответил, что дружбу можно проверить только временем! 
Ведущий 2: А Друг - это тот, кто знает песню твоего сердца и может напеть ее, если ты забудешь слова! 
Ведущий 1:Может, как раз и настало время той самой песни, слова которой известны друзьям нашего Юбиляра!! Я представляю друзей нашего капитана, людей близких ему по духу . 2(вторая) каюта:
:(представление всех гостей этого стола и их регалий)

               /тост и  исполнение песни «Зорька алая» акапелла/

Ведущий1: Дорогие, кто ещё товарищи!
Ведущий2: Уважаемые, кто уже господа!
Ведущий1: Вот и настал час представить  вам старинных друзей юбиляра, уютно разместившихся в 8(восьмой каюте):
:(представление всех гостей этого стола и их регалий)
/тост /

 Ведущий1:Позвольте огласить результат проведенного статистического исследования, итак, 
                               Рекорды нашего юбиляра: 
Знаменуя сегодняшний юбилей, Вы,(имя отчество юбиляра) установили неслыханные рекорды:
- прожили 18250 дней;
- прошли 73000 километров;
- съели 1400 пирожков;
- выпили 15695 литров жидкости;
- сносили 17155 пар обуви;
- приготовили 10046 блюд;
- сделали 1920 стрижек;
- лично провели_????? операций;
- за рулём автомобиля  проехали такое количество километров, что если их вытянуть в одну ленту, то можно опоясать земной шар по экватору;
Предлагаю поднять бокалы за рекордсмена  Сергея Ковалёва и пожелать ему не останавливаться на достигнутом.
Команда верит  в Вас !!!

Ведуший 2:
На Руси спокон веков
Спрос большой на мужиков
В небе, в море, на земле,
Почитай, нужны везде.
Я не знаю, может где-то, 
Где заморские края,
Могут женщины, конечно,
Без мужчин, но это зря.
Кто нам ласковое слово
Произносит раз в году.
Кто звонит в двенадцать ночи: 
«Дорогая, с-с-час приду».
Это все, конечно, шутка, 
Но скажу, мои друзья,
Наши русские мужчины
Нам дороже янтаря.
Ну, а те, которы здесь,
Все имеют ум и честь.

Позвольте представить друзей юбиляра:
:(представление всех гостей этого стола и их регалий)
тост
Выступление ансамбля «Голливуд»
Ведущий 2:
Как хорошо за праздничным столом
Собрать друзей, подруг
И посидеть всем вместе
Где места нет ни зависти, ни лести
И где сердца у всех наполнены добром...
Партнеры по совместному отдыху, туризму и увлечениям и близкие друзья:


Ведущий 1: Сегодня я увидел ещё одну прекрасную пару.
Ведущий 2: Это мы с Вами?
Ведущий 1: Нет! Это столичные гости 
(ближайшие друзья, вот уже 25 лет, как они  постоянно проживают в столице зимних олимпийских игр-2014 года, то бишь в Сочи, мало того, специально построили большой дом, чтобы семья юбиляра жила там ).
Ведущий 2: Вам слово, дорогие гости.

/тост/

Ведущий 1:
Три вещи никогда не возвращаются обратно:
время, слово, возможность.
Три вещи не следует терять: 
спокойствие, надежду, честь.
Три вещи в жизни никогда не надежны:
Власть, удача, состояние.
Три вещи определяют человека:
Труд, честность, достижения.
Три вещи разрушают человека:
 Вино, гордыня, злость.
Три вещи наиболее ценны:
Любовь, убеждения, дружба.

/танцевальный блок/

----------


## Ольгушка

(Юбилей проходил на ипподроме и был снят фильм о юбиляре, поэтомупоявился "Остров диких мустангов)
                                       Ковбои
Выходят ведущие и аниматоры в ковбойских шляпах и цветных косынках на шее. Звучит песня из кинофильма «Человек с бульвара Капуцинов»
Ведущий 1: Билли, что здесь происходит?
Ведущий2: Джонни!  Братья Люмьер запускают в прокат свой новый фильм, который расскажет о нашем капитане и его команде.
Ведущий 1: Билли, заряжай!
Аниматоры скандируют: «Хотим фильму, хотим фильму! Два билета на дневной сеанс. Для меня и моей Скво»
Ведущий 1: Внимание на экран!
                       /идет демонстрация фильма/
   Аниматоры всхлипывают и вытирают слёзы
Ведущий 2: Парни, бросьте эти сопли, вас ждёт вторая серия: Цыгане!/музыканты поют пей до дна???/
/Выступление шоу-балета «Голливуд» - цыганский танец
Ведущий1: Я предлагаю тебе, Джонни, набросить лассо своего обаяния на шеи присутствующих милых дам, а мужчинам хочу объявить, что вам предлагается сделать ставку на удачу и посмотреть прямую трансляцию с ипподрома на нашем первом юбилейном канале. Делайте ставки господа!!!
Ведущий 1:
 Объявляем забег на дистанцию_________км, в скачках участвуют_____лошадей и ______жокеев.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
Золотая лихорадка! Йо-хо-хо!  
Время меряться кладами и бренчать золотишком!
/после сбора ставок/
Ведущий 1: Господа, позвольте объявить: « Скаковой сезон открыт!»
/гости выходят на балкон ипподрома/
/Подводит итоги скачек и вручает призовой фонд победителям.

----------


## Ольгушка

Остров приведений

/гости занимают свои места после танцевального блока/
Ведущий 1:
Уважаемые пассажиры, пираты и их спутницы, должен вас предупредить о том, что течением Гольфстрим нас отнесло к берегам  Бермудских островов, где мы сможем вкусить всю прелесть знакомства с необычными существами, обитающими в зоне Бермудского треугольника и оценить колорит местного женского населения. Остров приведений, господа!  
/выходит приведение, выводя за руки двух лягушек/
Прислушайтесь, к нам приземляется неопознанный летающий объект!
/приведение с лягушками по-тихоньку на полусогнутых ногах, уходят/
./выступление бабы Яги/

----------


## Ольгушка

Родной порт Юбилярск

Ведущий 1:Уважаемые пассажиры! Предлагаю вам внимательно всмотреться вдаль, где видны десятки огней. Нет, это не только огни большого города – это и сияние лучезарных свечей юбилейного торта. А значит, мы прибываем! Я прошу  вынести именинный торт!
                       /фанфары троекратные, вынос торта/
            Родной порт «Юбилейный», господа.!!!

Ведущий 1:
Дорогой (имя, отчество юбиляра)!
 Дорогие друзья!
Жизнь - ОКЕАН,
прекрасный и безбрежный.
И хочется сердечно пожелать:
плыть лишь вперёд  
под парусом надежды,
и берегов счастливых достигать         
Пускай мечта сбывается любая.
Успех не покидает никогда.
И пусть всегда горит не угасая  
удачи путеводная звезда!
                 / слово юбиляру/

                Звучат позывные «Есть только миг»
На середину зала выходят ведущие и аниматоры и поют:
На мелодию "Есть только миг"

Призрачно всё в этом мире бушующем,
Но в этот теплый апрельский денек
Есть этот миг – это Ваш день рождения,
Пусть с ним и радость придёт на порог!

Вечный покой сердце вряд ли обрадует,
Он не для Вашей добрейшей души!
Вы же всю жизнь отдавали тепло своё,
Вы же на помощь привыкли спешить!

Пусть Ваша жизнь удивляет столетия,
Пусть Вам всегда в этой жизни везёт.
Пусть вся семья Ваша милая, дружная,
Радует Вас каждый день, каждый год!

Ведущий 1: Дамы и господа! Уважаемые гости!
 К сожалению все хорошее имеет обыкновение быстро заканчиваться. И расставаясь с Вами, хочется от всей души пожелать, пусть Ваша жизнь будет безоблачной, как небо над пустыней Сахара. Полной, как кувшин хлебосольного кавказца Магомета. Долгой, как звездный путь к Сатурну. Интересной, как биография голливудских звезд. 
Ведущий 2: Пусть счастьем светятся Ваши глаза, как полярное сияние над северным полюсом! И пусть ваши желания сойдут с ума от ваших возможностей! 
Давайте выпьем за то, чтобы, прощаясь, мы верили в новую скорую встречу, в новое наше свидание!

Счастья Вам! Удачи! И верных друзей!

----------


## Ольгушка

Аппаратура:
проектор
5 радиомикрофонов
Услуги художника-оформителя:
Задник с морской тематикой ( для переодевания и фотографирования гостей)
Рассадочные карточки-визитки  (это могут быть бумажные кораблики, на которых написаны имена гостей).  Или кораблики на каждый стол, в указанием номера стола.
Атрибуты: ракушки, 
камушки,
искусственный жемчуг…
большой сундук для подарков 
штурвал
спасательный круг
рыбацкие сети ( развешиваются над дверными проемами или потолком)
аквариум
попугай
вяленая рыба
бинокль
подзорная труба
пиратские флажки
пиратский флаг «Веселого Роджера»
банданы
бумфети-5-6 штук (начинка мелкие звездочки)
надувные круги
метки- повяки для глаза
сабли
веревки-бичевки
прищепки
револьверы
попугай, пиратские карты
спецодежда для 4-х  аниматоров, встречающих гостей(медицинская)+ фонендоскопы
медицинский наряд для ведущий-2 комплекта (обсудить)
2 планшета под сценарий
Смирительная рубаха для юбиляра
Бутафорный большой шприц
Морские (пиратские) костюмы для ведущих и аниматоров
Головной убор для юбиляра и его жены
Свисток большой для гостей (прикрепить к стулу) + свисток для ведущего
Костюм ростовой куклы (Бутылка шампаского)
Большой ключ 
Пионерский набор:
4 галстука, горн, барабан, пилотки, белые гольфы и бантики для девочек
Головные уборы для ковбоев -6 штук
Гимн врачей – 20 штук
Костюмы лягушек, приведения-скелета и бабы яги + метла
гитара

Для музея:
Аттестат, пионерский галстук, деньги тех лет,
Черно-белые фотографии 15х20 размещаются на крючки или прищепки на веревке по залу или крепятся к рыбацкой сети, чтобы гости могли проникнуться духом эпохи пиратов (на фото как просто элементы сцены из жизни пиратов, так и вставленные туда фото родных и друзей, применяются эффекты старения для фотографий).
На столах могут быть расставлены свечи (красиво выглядят толстые свечи, неаккуратно оплавленные), маленькие кораблики, ракушки и другие элементы морской жизни.
На столах - спиртное в бутылках с самодельной этикеткой «Ром» – легко самим распечатать на цветном принтере и наклеить.

----------


## Ольгушка

(Извините, пропустила ещё одну остановку, в которой участвовали молодые актёры)
                          Эпидемиологическая зона

Ведущий 1:  Экстренное сообщение. Наш фрегат попал в зону заражения. Мы вынуждены сделать остановку. Просьба не выходить из своих кают.
/на фоне песни «Медсестра в повязке «входят доктора» и начинают «осмотр пациентов»
Доктор 1:-Товарищи! Спокойствие, без паники! Не надо нервничать! На вашем фрегате юбилейная эпидемия. Поэтому мы просим вас, всех расположится в своих каютах. Доктор 2: Вирус острый, хронической недостаточности, а  хронической недостаточности чего, пока не известно! Вирусу дано название» « Юбиляр 50».
Доктор 1: Способы лечения не известны. Поэтому будем пробовать все методы в медицине. Не побрезгуем и нетрадиционными способами.
Доктор 2:Итак, первый: Попробуем локализовать очаг вируса.
Я попрошу мужчин наполнить бокалы вакциной "веселья".
Доктор 1: Товарищи!
Мне хотелось заметить, что сердца людям даны для любви. А руки, руки даны людям для аплодисментов. И в это мгновение я хочу заметить, что на наших ладонях расположены  все нервные окончания, и когда мы аплодируем с вами, мы  еще и оздоравливаемся.
В следующее мгновение я попрошу поаплодировать тех людей, кому нравится наш Юбиляр.  Ваши аплодисменты. /аплодисменты гостей/
Доктор 2:А теперь пусть поаплодирует те, кто желает Юбиляру, счастья.                                                 /аплодисменты гостей/
Доктор 1: А теперь, прошу поаплодировать только тех, кто желает юбиляру богатства.                                       /аплодисменты гостей/
Доктор 2: Ну а теперь аплодируют те, кто желает счастья, и богатства, а так же здоровья.                                    /аплодисменты гостей/
 Доктор 2:
Чувствуете, улучшение? Ну что же, подкрепим наши аплодисменты принятием микстуры «веселья» за нашего юбиляра.

(гастрономическая пауза)

Доктор 1:А теперь будем ставить диагноз ! 
Объявляем медосмотр. Прошу приготовиться к медосмотру.  Диагноз ставим, слушая ваши сердца.
Посмотрите, как все нас боятся, бояться не нужно, дайте нам просто 
послушать ваши сердца. 
Можно мы с Вас начнём ... 
Ж 1. стук сердца- ---- ну что, Светик, пиши, здорова! ( Cardio1)

М. 2. стук сердца----- да, батенька, курить вредно! ( кашель)

М.3 А у вас что на сердце? Рыжий конь Ясно, пиши , Света , галлюцинации Завтра всё пройдёт само собой. ( рыжий конь)

М. 4. Вы весь медосмотр вздыхаете. " Почему у Вас, молодой человек такой несчастный вид? Вы сегодня ели что-нибудь, как Вы вообще питаетесь? Звучит Яичница Например : " А сами готовить не пробовали? У вас, дорогой, пессимизм повышен, 100 грамм и оптимизм вам обеспечен." (Jischniza) 

М 5. Молодой человек, скажите А-А-А. Достаточно. Ах эта девушка меня с ума свела-----Libes Coma Ничего страшного половина нашего населения спокойно живёт с таким диагнозом .Эта болезнь излечимая, как быстро приходит, так быстро и отступает ( LibesComa)


М 6 . Как ваша фамилия? Ну ваше сердце точно нам вас представит, кто же Вы, как Ваша фамилия? Казанова? Ну случай очень распространённый, на прошлой недели мы пациента осматривали, так он себя за Наполеона выдавал .Казанова ( Kasanowa). 

М . Ваше сердце, как мне кажется, беспокоится о подарках, что Вы сегодня подарили юбиляру? Лучше послушаем сердце, оно скажет правду. ( Два магнитофона)

М. 5.(Юбиляр) стук сердца-------- так и запишем . Повышенное волнение. 
подарить Юбиляру волшебный пузырёчек с микстуркой, вот 5 капель примите, что доктор прописал прямо сейчас и волнение как рукой снимет . ( Cardio2)                   Зачитывается заключение о состоянии здоровья юбиляра.

Доктор 1: Ну что, друзья, острых респираторных заболеваний  у вас нет, и в завершении ко всему только один единственный рецептик для всех, смейтесь больше, ибо смех продлевает всем нам жизнь. И тогда проживёте долго и счастливо.
/медики уходят под мелодию песни «Медсестра»/
/гастрономическая пауза/
 Ведущий 1:Я приглашаю выйти ко мне на палубу людей, чья жизнь неразрывно связана с медициной./называем должности и фамилии/
 Объявляется юбилейная аттестация!!!
Здоровье
1.	Какой образ жизни советуют вести врачи? (Здоровый)
2. У кого давление всегда на высоте? (Гипертоник)
3. Самая кровожадная из артерий.(Аорта)
4. Что человека успокаивает, а коты от нее в экстазе? (Валерьянка)
5. Поилка для шприца. (Ампула)
6. Официальная медицина отреклась от целебных свойств этого растения только в середине девятнадцатого века. (Табак)
7. Этой болезнью болел композитор Роберт Шуман в 1933 году. (Малярия)
8. И встал Айболит, побежал Айболит, по полям, по лесам, по лугам он бежит. И одно только слово твердит Айболит… Какое? (Лимпопо!)
9. Специальность Айболита. (Ветеринар)
10. Белая и пушистая из аптечки. (Вата) 
11. Врач разговорного жанра. (Логопед) 
12. Записки, понятные только аптекарю (Рецепт)
Ведущий 2: По отрывку фразы из песни, вам предлагается поставить диагноз.
     /проводится конкурс : «Установи диагноз»/

Звуковой конкурс - "Диагноз".
Участникам конкурса необходимо поставить диагноз герою песни. 
 И мое сердце остановилось, 
Мое сердце замерло. (Острая сердечная недостаточность.) 
 Если ты меня не услышишь, 
Значит, наступила зима. (Отит.) 
 А я милого узнаю по походке. (Плоскостопие.) 
 Я пытался уйти от любви, 
Я брал острую бритву и правил себя. (Суицидальный синдром.) 
 Горячее солнце, горячий песок,
Горячие губы - воды бы глоток. (солнечный удар)


 Что ж ты, милая, смотришь искоса, 
Низко голову наклоня? (Остеохондроз.) 
Почему так путаются мысли? 
Почему так часто меркнет свет? (Обморок.) 
  Мы гуляли с тобой, 
Я ревела, ох, ревела. (Истерия.) 
 Эта девка - ничаво. 
И вот эта ничаво. 
А у этой, примечаю, 
Пузо дуется от чаю. (Переедание.) 
 Я не ангел, я не бес, Я усталый странник. 
Я вернулся, я воскрес, 
И в дом твой постучал. (Клиническая смерть.) 
 Никогда не говорила, 
Но терпенья больше нет. (Немота.) 
 Мы вам честно сказать хотим:
На девчонок мы больше не глядим. (импотенция)

Суди люди, суди Бог, Как же я любила,
По морозу босиком к милому ходила (ОРЗ)

Напилася я пьяна,
Не дойду я до дому (алкоголизм)

Сладку ягодку рвали вместе,
Горьку ягодку - я одна (отравление)

Зря ругаешь дождь, зря его ругаешь.
Ты стоишь и ждешь, а зачем не знаешь. (склероз)

О какой медицинской профессии поет Газманов?
Далеко, далеко, далеко
Мой единственный преданный друг.
Нелегко, нелегко, нелегко
Без надежных, проверенных рук. (массажист)
Ведущий 2: Спасибо медицинской элите, юбилейная аттестация сдана на отлично! Пациенты вне опасности!
/звучит минус песни «люди в белых халатах», аниматоры раздают медикам текст «Гимна врачей»/
 Ведущий .1: Профессия медика – одна из самых древних и одна из самых нужных всему человечеству.
Ведущий 2:Люди этой профессии всегда пользуются почётом и уважением, потому что от их светлых умов, от их терпения,
Ведущий .1:От выносливости и сообразительности зачастую зависит не только здоровье, но и жизнь многих людей.
А сейчас прошу всех «людей в белых халатах» подняться для исполнения Гимна врачей.
 /звучит гимн врачей Воронежа,  гости поют с листа/
Ведущий 1:прошу Вас занять свои места.

Ведущий 1: Выбрав делом всей жизни врачевание, (имя, фамилия юбиляра) стал первым в семье, кто принял клятву Гиппократа. Придя в 1984 –ом году в областную больницу в ординатуру к профессору Виктору Ивановичу Булынину, он остался там надолго.
Ведущий 2: 
Что ж сказать Вам, есть больницы, 
Где не хочется лечиться
Только в нашей областной
Есть порядок и покой 
Нацпроект «Здоровье» тоже 
Выполняем мы, и что же
Как сказал наш президент
Важен  этот нам  момент
О важности и нужной необходимости Областной клинической больницы, а самое главное о талантливом кардиохирурге и  заведующем кардиохирургическим отделением мы услышим от её главного врача…………………….. Вам слово…
/тост/
Ведущий 2: Много лет наш капитан без устали  ведёт построенный своими руками корабль. Его не сломили ни штормы перестройки, ни ураганы ушедшего века. Только вперёд! И команда фрегата под стать капитану!  
Ведущий 1:Великий философ Артур Шопенгауэр утверждал, что «счастье заключается прежде всего в здоровье». Я предлагаю всем наполнить бокалы и поднять их за всех, стоящих на страже человеческого здоровья, а,  следовательно, и человеческого счастья! За ваше здоровье!
                             /звучит песня о врачах/
Ведущий1: 
Сняться с якоря! 
Опоздавшие могут красиво дрейфовать за шхуной брассом. 
Ведущий2: Объявляю танцевальные заносы на палубе фрегата! 
Всем трясти костями за пиастры и дублоны!
/танцевальный блок/

----------


## Ольгушка

На всякий пожарный случай( кого заинтересует пиратская тематика) предлагаю использовать сленг пиратов
СЛОВАРНЫЙ ЗАПАС ПИРАТОВ

Сундучок Дейви Джонса – это реально существовавший предмет. Впервые о нём упоминается в 1751 году как о сундуке, в котором хранились корабельные навигационные приборы. Но морской сленг дал этому предмету совершенно другое значение. Дейви Джонсом называли разбушевавшийся океан и моряка, умершего от алкогольного отравления, а само имя стало ругательным.

каюта - палатка
палуба - место сбора пиратов
камбуз - кухня
кок - повар
разогрев трюма - чаепитие
загрузка трюма - приём пищи
старый пройдоха - товарищ
хронометр - часы
пиастры, дублоны, золотишко - деньги
чёрная метка - объявление, извещение

Глаголы
набивать трюм – есть
промачивать горло - пить
направлять корвет (шхуну) - идти
вешать на глаза чёрные метки - спать
мутить шторм в трюме - напиваться
пойти пообщаться с Весёлым Роджером - посещать туалет
сойтись якорями - драться
трясти костями - танцевать
бренчать золотишком; метать пиастры - покупать
палить изо всех пушек - ругаться
просаливать кости - купаться
меряться кладами - хвастаться
поднять Весёлого Роджера - веселиться
идти на всех парусах - спешить
пришвартоваться в тихой гавани - жениться (выйти замуж)
поддать лево руля - изменять
проглотить чёрную метку - обидеться, молчать
побрататься с морским дьяволом - злиться
сняться с якоря - уйти
выкинуть белый флаг - сдаться
отправлять на дно - убивать
пустить пузыри; отправиться кормить рыб - умереть
отправиться за сундуком Дейви Джонса - погибнуть, утонуть в море.
находиться во власти Дейва Джонса - быть охваченным ужасом.
пробудить Дейви Джонса - вызвать шторм

Прилагательные
как бом-брамсель - высокий, длинный
как Слепой Пью - зоркий
как попугай старого Флинта - хитрый
как морской чёрт - хитрый
как корабельная крыса - трусливый
как Роджер - весёлый
как новая посудина с золотом в трюме - красивый
как пиратские анекдоты - старый
как одноногий Сильвер - быстрый
как морская грамота - умный
как Летучий Голландец - худой
как джентльмен на золотом дублоне - счастливый
как кот в портовом трактире - толстый
как юнга в первом плаванье - молодой, зелёный
как пьяный боцман - болтливый
как мертвец, охраняющий клад - молчаливый
как губернатор Ямайки; как сундук с золотом - богатый
как бочка с ромом - пьяный
как корабельная пушка - громкий
как погнутая мачта - горбатый
как пиратская посудина - дырявый
как настоящий джентльмен удачи - честный
как искатель сокровищ - смелый
как кок на раздаче - щедрый

Наиболее распространённые пиратские выражения:
Эй, На палубе!
Встать на якорь!
Тишина на палубе!
Смирно!
Рад увидеть твою рожу снова!
Я принял слишком много рома на борт (напился допьяна)
Освободите мои плавники, я хочу выпить ещё!
Есть только один флаг, и он такой же чёрный, как черны наши сердца
Заткнись и дай пройти!
Катитесь к Дейви Джонсу (мертвецу)
Он будет болтаться, как клещи на ветру!
Он отдал концы (он умер)
Проклятье!!

----------


## Вятушка

Насчёт лапши. Не надо вешать лапшу на невесту, как то это не очень смотрится. Пусть только невеста вешает жениху , потом сама снимает и на каждую лапшинку целует в разные места,не повторяясь.

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Насчёт лапши. Не надо вешать лапшу на невесту, как то это не очень смотрится. Пусть только невеста вешает жениху , потом сама снимает и на каждую лапшинку целует в разные места,не повторяясь.


 У меня уши поролоновые,на ободках.Нормально смотрится,никто не обижался...Я ещё иногда,если невеста стоит вся в лапше,а у жениха меньше на ушах ,могу пошутить,что  мол дело молодое,правда девченки? вся жизнь впереди,женщины вообще легкообучаемы....а уж в вешанье лапши-равных нам нет! :012:

----------


## К.Е.Л.

А ещё лапшичку можно сделать на выпускном. Классной на ушки детки "вешают" свои школьные отмазки.




> К.Е.Л., благодарю, чудесные песни! Ты просто талантище! Ты Гений! Очень красивые слова, обязательно применю в работе! Спасибо


Спасибо! Мне очень приятно.... :Blush2:  Рада, что смогла помочь... Поищу ещё. Не могу найти один диск, там песни почти на все предметы... Найду, обязательно выложу.

----------


## maknata

> что прежде всего на встрече перед свадьбой нужно подробненько обяснить невесте, что без сигнала ведущей НИ С КЕМ НИКУДА не ходить (тут и страшилки к месту, и разговор о том, что праздник будет веселее и пр.). Тогда все будет классно!!!


Я это уже давно практикую (у меня свой блок цивильного воровства и выкупа имеется), и гостям по несколько раз объясняю, что воровать можно только один раз, но... частенько находятся неадекватные гости, которым если яйцо по штанам не прокатили, значит и выкупа не было :Taunt: , так что и без согласия невесты тащут её, бедную, несут на руках, и всё им по фиг!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Девочки,я к вам за советом...На ближайшей свадьбе хочу провести игровой блок "открытие свадебного бара "ХАЛЯВА"...
В один из моментов вывозится тележка со спиртными напитками Шампанское,Коньяк,Водка,Вино,Коктейль,Пиво(с фото молодоженов)... Предлагаю получить их нахаляву...ну,или почти нахаляву...и провожу конкурсную программу...
Разыгрываем Шампанское(перестраивалка с этим словом...);Водка(поют песни,где встречается это слово);Пиво(по типу "третий" лишний)...а вот на Коктейль и Вино никак не придумаю конкурсы...Натолкните на мысль!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Вино никак не придумаю конкурсы


Вино-виноградное-собираем виноградные гроздья-давим виноград-(шары)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> на Коктейль


танцы коктейльные
1 кровавая мэри-водка с том. соком(гангстерские атрибуты и музыка в стиле Чикаго)
2. Ерш-водка с пивом(рыбацкие атрибуты-музыка-червячок-чок-чок-чок чок...
3. коктейль Джеймс Бонда любимый-водка и мартини(шпионские шляпы, черные очки музыка??)
....

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Ой,ребята!!!Спасибо огромное за быструю помощь!!!Вместе мы СИЛА!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич.мил человек-ролик твой про лапшу пишут что недоступен.


Доступен, проверил...
То у вас что то с провайдером, RUTUBE не читает, уж не первый раз.

----------


## Алисочка

> Разыгрываем Шампанское(перестраивалка с этим словом...);


На свадьбах провожу так розыгрыш шампанского с праздничной этикеткой.

Ведущая: Скажите какой напиток является самым праздничным??? _Ответ - шампанское_

Конечно, шампанское. Ни один праздник не обходиться без этого великолепного напитка, который создает самое веселое настроение. Давайте отдадаим должное этому замечательному напитку и немного о нем поговорим.

Далее провожу викторину. Кто отвечает на вопрос - выходит комне и становится участником розыгрыша шампанского.

*Викторина* 
1. Кто является основателем российского шампанского (Лев Голицын)
2. Какова высота бутылки шампанского (31 см)
3. какова длина проволки от бутылки шампанского (52 см)
4. Сколько часов могут играть пузырьки настоящего качественного шампанского (10 часов)
5. Чем закусывают шампанское настоящие эстеты (клубникой)
6. Где храниться шампанское (в подвале)

Все участники выходят ко мне и далее я провожу простую детскую игру - когда 6 участников и 5 стульчиков. Участники танцуют вокруг стульев (я всегда беру праздничные дудки, только они их поднимают и ни в коем случае не дудят!!!!!). 

Когда остаются 2 участника, то я перед ними ставлю бутылку шампанского. И кто быстрее ее схватит. Очень весело и живо проходит этот конкурс под песню "Американо"

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Насчёт лапши. Не надо вешать лапшу на невесту, как то это не очень смотрится. .


Согласна, поэтому у меня лапшу молодожёны вешают на ушки свидетелю. А распределение обязанностей - это совсем другой момент. На фото - лапша уже  на ушах. А молодые распределяют обязанности.

----------


## Алисочка

> Алисочка, абсолютно глупый вопрос: а почему нельзя дудеть в дудки?
> 
> Потому что они лежат на полу, по которому уже прошло не мало гостей - не гигиенично получается. Можете возрозить что и брать в руки тогдане гигиенично, но никогда проблем с этим не возникало.
> 
> И еще один вопрос, уж извините -  викторина проходит оживленно?


Викторина проходит хорошо. Я ее провожу, когдагости уже "разогреты", когда они готовы уже подвигаться. Там ведь идет в основном угадывание цифр по принципу больше-меньше. Когда диапазон сужается каждый наровит успеть сказать правильную цифру. 

Например, я когда загадываю про длину проволки от бутылки шампанского говорю примерно так: "А теперь вспомним самый волшебный элемент бутылки шампанского - проволку. Почему волшебный??? Да потому что по мнению девушек, если проволку опустить в бокал с шампанским, то эффект от пузырьков будет не настолько опьянияющим. А для молодых людей это сокровищница для демонстрации своих умений - то они колечно для девушки смостерят, то розочку, вообщем у кого на что хватит фантазии"

----------


## Алисочка

> Дудки вместо стульев?


Да, имено таконо и есть :Smile3:  Эти карнавальные дудки у меня отработали ни один банкет, но потом попались простосушедшие гости которые их "приговорили" :Grin: . Как-то раз брала в магазине палки леденцы (они были длинной примерно 20 см и довольно толстенькие).

----------


## Богиня

> Викторина проходит хорошо. Я ее провожу, когдагости уже "разогреты", когда они готовы уже подвигаться. Там ведь идет в основном угадывание цифр по принципу больше-меньше. Когда диапазон сужается каждый наровит успеть сказать правильную цифру.


хм....проведем стенд-ап?? :Grin: 
я гость...Вы ведущая, которая задает вопрос, какой напиток самый праздничный...и я кричу громко так..."коньяк!!!" или "мартини", не суть...Ваша реакция? и я ж просто так не отстану...на ответ "шампанское", скажу, что нет! мартини, кто за мартини? а мне в ответ "я" и "я".... и понеслась...а у Вас шаманское...
я к тому...что такие заготовки очень чреваты при молодой и веселой комании)))

так Ваш ответ? :Smile3:

----------


## selenka07

> так Ваш ответ


подобрать викторину на разные случаи жизни :Girl Blum2:  : и про коньяк, и об мартини, и о водке, и о пиве...

----------


## Богиня

> подобрать викторину на разные случаи жизни : и про коньяк, и об мартини, и о водке, и о пиве...


неа :Taunt:  есть более простой способ... избегать слов "САМЫЙ" вот вопрос...что за напиток с волшебной железочкой изгоняет волшебные пузырьки и снимает дурман с хороеньких головок дам, его потребляющих уже не пахнет катеоричностью...)))

----------


## selenka07

> подобрать викторину


вот только тогда и бутылки надо с праздничными этикетками... :No2: 

 а если держать бутылку с шампанским  (СО пАтретами молодых) в руке и попросить назвать праздничный напиток на сегодняшней сваЛЬбе????  неужели такой гость противный будет , Стась, что молодых "бортонёт"? даже молодой? :Grin:

----------


## selenka07

> избегать слов "САМЫЙ"


Семён Семёныч.... Вот молЬодец ты, Богиня-Стася!

----------


## Курица

> есть более простой способ... избегать слов "САМЫЙ" вот вопрос...что за напиток с волшебной железочкой изгоняет волшебные пузырьки и снимает дурман с хороеньких головок дам, его потребляющих уже не пахнет катеоричностью...)))


или...
попросите продолжит:
"Кто не рискует, тот не пьет..."
Что закричит коллектив? :Grin:

----------


## Порубовы

> так Ваш ответ?


наш ответ:
да, это ВАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ напиток. 
но вы не открываете коньяк или мартини с 12 ударом курантов, не обливаете им победителя на пьедестале и не пьёте его на свадебной церемонии, поэтому, да простят нас любители коньяка и мартини, мы поговорим о шампанском.

кроме того, когда ведущий перелагает игру, каждый решает сам: играть или нет.
если нам не нравится викторина, в которой просто надо угадывать числа- мы просто ждём другую игру.

но нет, есть и другие гости, которые не играют или не играют - которые стараются помешать всем, да, Стася? что делать с такими рассказывала Марья, даже показывала:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4081871

----------


## Порубовы

> что за напиток с волшебной железочкой изгоняет волшебные пузырьки и снимает дурман с хороеньких головок дам, его потребляющих


а уж если быть занудой, то пожалуйста:
напитка с железочкой не бывает.
есть бутылка , закрытая железочкой. 
ваш ответ?

----------


## Богиня

> наш ответ:
> да, это ВАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ напиток. 
> но вы не открываете коньяк или мартини с 12 ударом курантов, не обливаете им победителя на пьедестале и не пьёте его на свадебной церемонии, поэтому, да простят нас любители коньяка и мартини, мы поговорим о шампанском.


откуда Вы знаете? :Grin:  из мох друзей, кстати, шаманское никто не пьет. ващпе! и по д куранты мартини идт отлично, и на свадьбе тем более уж.
 Здесь вопрос о культуре пития КОНКРЕТНОЙ компании, если не поняли, ладно... объясню популярно, мне не сложно). ...вроде я уже сказала, что акцент на слове "САМЫЙ", куда проще его избегать, дабы не конфзиться потом? 

Кроме того...кода ведущий прдлаге игру, он должен быть готов к другй игре, с залом в виде экспромта. Этого  Вы тоже не поняли? :Taunt:

----------


## Богиня

> а уж если быть занудой, то пожалуйста:
> напитка с железочкой не бывает.
> есть бутылка , закрытая железочкой. 
> ваш ответ?


напиток с железочкой гибкой в приятном бокале, что с длинной ножкой у дамах в ручках...А бутылки кавалеры откупоривают, дамам и не нужны такие заморочки... :Yes4:

----------


## Богиня

> но нет, есть и другие гости, которые не играют или не играют - которые стараются помешать всем, да, Стася? что делать с такими рассказывала Марья, даже показывала:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4081871


я посмотрела и скажу что дмаю. даже если мое мнение и не понравися. Марья очень приятная и интересная, но...зачем было настаивать, если гость не хочет? тем более пьяный?? я тут не увидела как суперски ведущий "умыл" гостя, я увидела как ведущий настивал на своем, что лично для меня неприемлемо ни как для гостя, и как для ведущего. это ее парень попался добрый, скаже так.Спорить не собираюсь...если ведущий не понимает подобных вещей , это его право. но нао быть готовым к тому, что игры, им предложенные, подходят не всем.
а вести линию, что гости пришли и должны поддерживать и не вякать более чем забавно и не умно, на мой взгляд. 
еть настощие быдляки и рельные занудыиз гостей, но ЭТО не тот вариант.

----------


## Алисочка

Итак, про самый, про железные баночки, бутылочки и т.д.

Что загадть дело каждого, но именно так задаю этотвопрос я - "Без какого самого праздничного и веселого напитка не обходиться ни одно торжество?" 
Не было ни одного случая, чтобы никто не сказал, что это шампанское.

----------


## Богиня

> Итак, про самый, про железные баночки, бутылочки и т.д.
> 
> Что загадть дело каждого, но именно так задаю этотвопрос я - "Без какого самого праздничного и веселого напитка не обходиться ни одно торжество?" 
> Не было ни одного случая, чтобы никто не сказал, что это шампанское.


так когда нить все в первый раз :Grin: , ладно...личное дело принимать к сведению или не принимать.

----------


## Алисочка

*Papandr*, меня очень зацепил твой бар "Халявочка" (переименовала его). Вот что надумала я, хочу провести 17 июня, в эту пятницу.

*Предистория.* В прошлом году была на свадьбе в качестве гостьи. И там ведущая взяла бутылку вина,водки и шампанского. Примерно в середине праздника *провела аукцион* - показывала бутылочку и задавала вопрос и невесте или женихе. 

Вопросы были такие: "Сколько полосок на костюме у жениха?", "Сколько стразна платье у невесты", "Как познакомились молодожены" _(на мой взгляд неудачный вопрос для этого аукциона)_.

За право ответить на вопрос гость должен был: 1. Поднять руку, чтобы ведущая могла увидеть, что он хочет ответить. 2. Положить бумажкую купюру на поднос. 3. Озвучить свой вариант ответа.

После озвучки ведущая говорила: больше-меньше. Далее следующий гость за право озвучить вариант ответа клал купюра. 

Чем уже становился диапазон, тем азартнее гости расставались с деньгами. Я сама выиграла бутылочку вина и была несказанно рада :Grin: 

*НО, вернемся к свадебному бару "ХАЛЯВОЧКА"*
На мой взгляд этот аукционлучше провести либо перед горячим, либо вовремя.

Дорогие гости, только здесь и сейчас сейчас всего на несколько минут откроет свои двери свадебный бар  «Халявочка». Эксклюзивные напитки от наших молодых для настоящих эстетов. В нашем баре есть всё и для всех. 

Для любителей острых ощущений «Рудянская горилка» _("Рудянка" - название населенного пункта)_, приготовленная в единственном экземпляре собственно ручно женихом по специальной рецептуре.

_* вот здесь взять бутылочку водки и сделать этикетку с фото жениха._

От невесты, например, вино с ее фотографией.
От молодоженых - шампанское с их совместной фотографией.
И "черный ящик", в котором будет банка огурцов, на которой будет этикетка с фото тещей и подпись "Тещина радость"  :Smile3: 

Брать каждую бутылочку и продавать.
Например, водку, можно продать задав вопрос о женихе (застольно-денежный конкурс).

Шампанское розыграть с помощью викторины и игры (подвижный конкурс)

_Вот вино пока не знаю как розыграть или продать??????_

"Чёрный ящик" можно представить так - эликсир, бальзам молодости и хорошего настроения. И тут уже продать на повышение цены

мне кажется, неплохой блок можно сделать.

А если еще одеть беленький фартучек и выйти в образе стильной официантки и бармена, выкатив тележку (или вынося поднос) будет очень классно.

вот такой образ официантки

----------


## o.istranina

> Предистория. В прошлом году была на свадьбе в качестве гостьи. И там ведущая взяла бутылку вина,водки и шампанского. Примерно в середине праздника провела аукцион - показывала бутылочку и задавала вопрос и невесте или женихе.


Когда я провожу аукцион, я не показываю бутылки гостям, в качестве лота озвучиваю- Продается входной билет на празднование годовщины свадьбы наших молодоженов, стартовая цена 500 тенге и далее веду торги, второй лот - входной билет  в роддом ( на встречу первенца), третий - на зубок, четвертый на крестины ит.д. в зависимости от кол-ва заготовленных бутылок. Самая большая цена за бутылку у меня была 15 000 тенге ( по вашим 3000 руб или 100 доляров). Но сильно не критикуйте, у нас маленький провинциальный Казахстанский город.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Всем привет, я Вас люблю :Ok: 
Молодоженам, а можно свидетелям, а можно просто двум веселым гостям даются два планшета с ручками, или два листка бумаги (карандаши, маркеры...). необходимо вспомнить и написать по три любых поговорки или пословицы...
После этого объявляем: есть три очень главных и судьбоносных момента в жизни ПЕРВЫЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ, ПЕРВАЯ БРАЧНАЯ НОЧЬ И ПЕРВЫЙ КРУГЛЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ - 50 ЛЕТ...
И так - под каким девизом или с какими мыслями они проходили и будут проходить?
Например:
Не так страшен черт, как его малюют
Семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь
Баба с возу, кобыле легче

Или...
Сделал дело, гуляй смело
Глаза боятся руки делают
Под лежачий камень вода не течет

Уж. как повезет с фантазией гостей))

----------


## Порубовы

ЛЁШКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! сколько зим, сколько лет!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ту же штуку сто лет назад делали с пятью песнями. тогда подводка проще - типа для диджея - пять любимых русских песен.
когда впервые увидели друг друга
когда поцеловались
когда стояли в загсе на рушнике
в первую брачную ночь
и о чём будут думать на золотой свадьбе

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Нового очень мало... только ВАРИАЦИИ...

вот один конкурс, я его не провожу, но...

играет музыка, два участника одевают на время, кто быстрее прикольные футболки, потом снимают...

Победитель - второй раунд, на время, но уже с завязанными глазами, кто быстрее оденет, в определенный момент меняем футболки на штаны...

Обыгрываем и показываем с разными интонациями… :Oj: 
- задается тема, например борьба с соседями, выносится коробка в которой имеются различные предметы. Достаем из коробки вещи и объясняем в веселой форме, как их можно использовать по заданной теме (например – бороться с соседями) Еще – успокоить плачущего ребенка, снять стресс, не выйти на работу, отмазка если пришел домой поздно…

- реклама неизвестного предмета, который не виден участником (за спиной или в коробке), но при его рекламе гости видят предмет… (презентация подарка, например туалетная бумага, наручники, трусы в горошек…) :Vah: 

- поздравление молодоженов двумя или более гостями одновременно, но говорит один, а все за ним в одном ритме одновременно повторяют слова (чем больше гостей, тем лучше!) :Grin: 

- два-три и более участника рассказывают историю или что-то объясняют говоря по одному слову каждый… просто поздравление или Темы: как уложить спать малыша, одеть памперс, накормить молочной смесью. :Aga: 

- разговор гостей, поздравление любыми словами, но без буквы «П» :Nono: 

- алфавитное поздравление на каждую букву начиная с «О» или диалог – каждая фраза начинается с новой буквы алфавита (гости предлагают букву, перед глазами алфавит) Или: знакомство – меня зовут Костя, кайфовой жизни вам, Сережа – счастья, секса, Наташа – нежных и страстных объятий и т.д. :Yahoo: 

- выбирается тема для разговора, при гудке необходимо заменять слово, на котором прозвучал гудок… например история знакомства, поздравление, с заменой слов… :Blink:

----------


## mariaarh

> *Mazaykina*,
>  ОЙ, Мариш, что-то   кажется мне ,что эта тема сильно расти не будет...
> Хотя, дай Бог, чтобы я ошибалась...



Ничего себе расти не будет :)))   :Grin: 

Конкурс:
Девушка с бутылкой шампанского между ног, мужчину раскручиваем с закрытыми - завязанными глазами и трубочкой во рту, ей микрофон к лицу и она ему:" прямо, левее, ну давай давай....ниже..., воооот..., вставляй! молодец" он отпивает немного. призы присаживайтесь.
К людям - скажите что вы делали сегодня ночью? к разным людям подхожу спрашиваю, к последней той девушке у которой было шампанское, она отвечает, я ей: " мы у вас в квартире микрофон установили и точно знаем, что вы делали сегодня ночью, вот послушайте... включаю запись того, как она инструктаж давала "прямо, левее, ну давай давай....ниже..., воооот..., вставляй! молодец"
Всегда на ура, взрыв зала :)))   Но пошло :)))

----------


## tataluna

> Конкурс:
> Девушка с бутылкой шампанского между ног, мужчину раскручиваем с закрытыми - завязанными глазами и трубочкой во рту, ей микрофон к лицу и она ему:" прямо, левее, ну давай давай....ниже..., воооот..., вставляй! молодец" он отпивает немного. призы присаживайтесь.
> К людям - скажите что вы делали сегодня ночью? к разным людям подхожу спрашиваю, к последней той девушке у которой было шампанское, она отвечает, я ей: " мы у вас в квартире микрофон установили и точно знаем, что вы делали сегодня ночью, вот послушайте... включаю запись того, как она инструктаж давала "прямо, левее, ну давай давай....ниже..., воооот..., вставляй! молодец"
> Всегда на ура, взрыв зала :)))   Но пошло :)))


Я думаю все когда то начинали с подобных конкурсов, но если ты попала на наш форум, думаю вскоре поймёшь, что зал взорвать можно и без пошлости.

----------


## Ильич

> Девушка с бутылкой шампанского между ног


Круто!



> Но пошло :)))


Ну значит у вас еще не все потеряно

----------


## o.istranina

Здравствуйте всем. У нас очень любят на праздниках стриптиз устраивать, иногда такое вытворяют на вполне безобидных конкурсах, что мама не горюй, ну я и придумала конкурс - мужской стриптиз. Под песню зайцев (из бриллиантовой руки) выскакивают трое мужчинок - на них ушки зайчиков, белые майки и белые юбочки до колен с пришитыми хвостиками. Они пару минут кривляются под музыку, потом включаем секс - бомб, мальчики сдергивают юбочки (они на липучках), а под ними набедренные повязки тигриной расцветки (длина где то до середины бедра), потанцевали минутку, включаем Подсолнухи Королевой мальчики скидывают повязки а под ними семейные трусы с подсолнухом на гульфике и сзади на ягодицах. Что они этими подсолнухами вытворяют! Зато и овцы целы и волки сыты, и есть где развернуться фантазии и удали молодецкой. И вроде не пошло. Отдаю на ваш суд.

----------


## Богиня

по мне так сли народ САМ требует зрелищ в виде стиптиза, пусть хоть обтанцуется, ведущему не надо в это все влезать в качестве лидера))

----------


## Богиня

> Стася, ведущий на своей волне, свадьба на своей?
> Или покурить выйти?


а когда дамыв танцх начиают вводить ненавязчиво элемены стриптиза...Вы ставите стоп на музыку?))
я о том..что тут о пошлости говорим...так от ведущему не надо ее както предупреждать, на мой взгляд...вообще никак ее не обыгрывать, народ сам внесет элемент "клубнички". другой разговор, какой степени эта "клубничка" будет.

----------


## Ильич

*o.istranina*, 



> Под песню зайцев (из бриллиантовой руки) выскакивают трое мужчинок - на них ушки зайчиков, белые майки и белые юбочки до колен с пришитыми хвостиками. Они пару минут кривляются под музыку, потом включаем секс - бомб, мальчики сдергивают юбочки (они на липучках), а под ними набедренные повязки тигриной расцветки (длина где то до середины бедра), потанцевали минутку, включаем Подсолнухи Королевой мальчики скидывают повязки а под ними семейные трусы с подсолнухом на гульфике и сзади на ягодицах. Что они этими подсолнухами вытворяют! Зато и овцы целы и волки сыты, и есть где развернуться фантазии и удали молодецкой.


Мда... наверно это круто .. вот бы видео увидеть!
А где это так пацаны шалят шалунами своими?

----------


## Kiska2009

> Здравствуйте всем. У нас очень любят на праздниках стриптиз устраивать, иногда такое вытворяют на вполне безобидных конкурсах, что мама не горюй, ну я и придумала конкурс - мужской стриптиз. Под песню зайцев (из бриллиантовой руки) выскакивают трое мужчинок - на них ушки зайчиков, белые майки и белые юбочки до колен с пришитыми хвостиками. Они пару минут кривляются под музыку, потом включаем секс - бомб, мальчики сдергивают юбочки (они на липучках), а под ними набедренные повязки тигриной расцветки (длина где то до середины бедра), потанцевали минутку, включаем Подсолнухи Королевой мальчики скидывают повязки а под ними семейные трусы с подсолнухом на гульфике и сзади на ягодицах. Что они этими подсолнухами вытворяют! Зато и овцы целы и волки сыты, и есть где развернуться фантазии и удали молодецкой. И вроде не пошло. Отдаю на ваш суд.


А на мой взгляд,если народ требует стриптиз,то этот конкурс довольно неплохая альтернатива.ИМХО

----------


## ulybka

> А на мой взгляд,если народ требует стриптиз,то этот конкурс довольно неплохая альтернатива.ИМХО


Вот не могу с вами согласится, народ всегда и МНОГО чего требует и если идти у него на поводу, то любой праздник превратиться в бедлам...ИМХО

----------


## maknata

> народ всегда и МНОГО чего требует


Хм, то ли народ у нас слаб на требования, то ли я глухая, но обычно требуют стриптиз, яйца, и напоить свидетеля :Taunt:  Ну с этим то справиться можно легко, а для общего развития - чего ещё требують? :Grin:

----------


## ulybka

> Хм, то ли народ у нас слаб на требования, то ли я глухая, но обычно требуют стриптиз, яйца, и напоить свидетеля Ну с этим то справиться можно легко, а для общего развития - чего ещё требують?


Ну стриптиз, только обычно от меня от ведущей, потом просили игру чтобы мужчины отжимались над девушкой и т.д., а однажды было такое у меня, когда невесту украли однажды просили меня удивить гостей так, чтобы все были ошарашены и не шуткой не юмором, а вот чем-нить таким, сами не знали чем, ну мне удалось все таки! :)

----------


## KAlinchik

> просили меня удивить гостей так, чтобы все были ошарашены и не шуткой не юмором, а вот чем-нить таким, сами не знали чем, ну мне удалось все таки! :)


чем удивляла?

----------


## ulybka

> чем удивляла?


танцевала мужчкую лезгинку на пальцах, и крутилась на коленках, в вечернем платье смотрелось очен забавно, ну увидить получилось  :Smile3:

----------


## kiss9

> танцевала мужчкую лезгинку на пальцах, и крутилась на коленках, в вечернем платье смотрелось очен забавно, ну увидить получилось


Вот бы я так, народ бы точно ухохотался!  :Vah: Милана, молодец смелая девочка!

----------


## ulybka

> Вот бы я так, народ бы точно ухохотался! Милана, молодец смелая девочка!


да смелось меня и заколяет и нас всех!

----------


## Мармар

[quote="mariaarh;4089179"]Девушка с бутылкой шампанского между ног, мужчину раскручиваем с закрытыми - завязанными глазами и трубочкой во рту, ей микрофон к лицу и она ему:" прямо, левее, ну давай давай....ниже..., воооот...[/quot


Люди приглашаеют ведущего для организационного проведения праздника и именно он обязан придумать сюжет и подобрать такие конкурсы, чтобы гостям не пришлость самим веселить себя. Думаю для таких конкурсов ведущая не нужна... ИМХО

----------


## Лученок

_Если выставляю не в той темке, то простите и подскажите куда это сообщение лучше перенести)))_
*Хочу поделиться  галстуками к Танцевальному марафону – кричалке «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!», который был выложен в этой темке на 109 стр. Надеюсь, что пригодится не только мне* :Grin:

----------


## maknata

> танцевала мужчкую лезгинку на пальцах, и крутилась на коленках, в вечернем платье смотрелось очен забавно,


Упсссс... представила себя танцующую лезгинку на пальцах..... :Taunt:  За это зрелище в убитых енотах надо платить, да и то с тремя нулями :Ok:  А за заранее оговоренную сумму я лучше гостями поруковожу, пущай они выделывают трюки. А мне шо - я могу и без невесты и без жениха свадьбу вести.Опыт есть.
Сонц, извини, но тут я с тобой поспорю. Да, мы все ведущие по своему,но занимаемся моральной проституцией и иногда позволяем наступить на горло своей гордости и гордыне, но не до такой же степени!!!!!!!! Тебя попросили  удивить чем-то, но подразумевали то,что не ТЫ должна выкупать! Может быть моё сообщение тебе покажется жёстким, но поверь, я желаю тебе только добра. Каждый сам набъёт себе свои шишки, но с высоты своего трухлявого дерева, которое быть может через несколько лет и обломится, всё таки уже 24 годика ему как раз в июне стукнуло (эт я о своём стаже на свадебных банкетах), я тебе скажу одно - НИКОГДА больше ТАК не унижайся перед публикой.

----------


## Курица

> Если выставляю не в той темке, то простите и подскажите куда это сообщение лучше перенести)))
> Хочу поделиться  галстуками к Танцевальному марафону – кричалке «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!», 
> автор Анна Перина:


*Лученок*,красивые галстуки получились;  скопировала твои работы и в соответствующую темку, милости просим заглянуть (по-моему, вход туда у тебя уже открыт): 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...63#post4094263 
Вставила текст кричалки Анны Периной(спасибо) :Yes4: 

Но дополнила его своими рифмовками,* исходя из имеющихся галстуков* с изображениями фруктов. Не помешала бы еще картинка для братьев... :Blush2: . 

Думаю, что галстуки надевать ведущая должна по очереди всем названным, (невесте-ягодку=малину), а вот галстук "ФРУКТОВЫЙ САД" должен быть на большой резинке, и собрать все "фрукты " воедино(ИМХО). 

Итак, мои вирши вставляю синим цветом в кричалку Анны:
*
Танцевальный марафон – кричалка – «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»*

 (Все фрукты – бутафорские, крепятся на бельевую резинку и надеваются на шею, как галстук)
Все слова принадлежат ведущей.

 Ведущ: Наша _( имя невесты)_ – просто сказка.
 Вы со мной, друзья, согласны? 
 В центр зала выходи,
_ Жениха с собой бери. 
(выход молодых)_
 Ты прекрасна - высший класс,
 Будешь ягодкой у нас._ (малина прикрепляется)_
 А _(имя жениха)_ твой – абрикос,
 Для тебя все годы рос. _(надеваем абрикос)
=_
Мамочка невесты-слива,
Молода, стройна, красива!
=
Вот и мама жениха-
Груша очень неплоха!
=
К вам летит во весь опор
Папа невесты - помидор!
=
Яблочко-  круглые бока-
Это папа жениха!
=
Вот сестрички-вишни
Тоже вместе вышли!
=
_(надеваем общий галстук)_

Хором ваш кричит отряд:
_(все вместе)_
«Вместе мы-фруктовый сад!»   

 Объявляем  всем подряд:
_(снова все хором)_
 «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»

 Всех гостей вы удивите,
 Сока «Горького» пустите. 
(гости :«горько!»)

----------


## Ильич

> Объявляем всем подряд:
> (снова все хором)
> «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»


Выходят два жлоба и говорят

А мы *соковыжималка*
Как нам всех вас жалко 

Становятся в фигуру Ручеек, под всеселую ироничную музыку фрукты проходят сквозь соковыжималку и уже с пакетами сока подходят к третьему жлобу, а он говорит 

А я *самогонный аппарат*
Как я вам чертовски рад!

И уж потом будет уместным крик




> Всех гостей вы удивите,
> Сока «Горького» пустите. 
> (гости :«горько!»)

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> а для общего развития - чего ещё требують?


Кукушку  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Выходят два жлоба и говорят
> 
> А мы соковыжималка
> Как нам всех вас жалко 
> 
> Становятся в фигуру Ручеек, под всеселую ироничную музыку фрукты проходят сквозь соковыжималку и уже с пакетами сока подходят к третьему жлобу, а он говорит 
> 
> А я самогонный аппарат
> Как я вам чертовски рад!
> ...


Ильич, здорово!!!! 5+++++  Родился новый шедевр!!! С вашего позволения - воспользуюся придумкой!!!!

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Кукушку


А это как?(что?)

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А это как?(что?)


Света, "Кукушку" посмотри здесь. Пипец полный!!!
http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1569936ce2e

----------


## skomorox

> "Кукушку" посмотри здесь. Пипец полный!!!


Ага. Вчера на свадьбе один гость тоже её просил сделать, типа он платит 30 евро и пусть ему сделают. Мои парни-помощники, молодцы, не растерялись, сказали дядьке, что тока за 100 евро такое счастье ему оболомиться.  :Grin:  А я добавила, что кукушкой будет он сам. :Taunt:   Он рассердился, сказал, что у него нет таких денег с собой. Я ему прелагала это заменить танцем, но он отказывался. Тогда я сказала ему шепотом: ваще забудьте такие древности на свадьбе. Это унизительно для свидетельницы. И не смешно.
И мы от ушли дальше , не взяв с него денег.  Глядишь, дядька сделает выводы, и на другой свадьбе уже не будет просить "кукушку". :Aga:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А я добавила, что кукушкой будет он сам.


Слово в слово мои слова неделю назад на свадьбе! А он мне: "А что вы можете предложить?". Провели на выкуп мест Поцелуйную академию, в конце - воздушный поцелуй. Зал просто ревел!!!!

----------


## Богиня

> Думаю, что галстуки надевать ведущая должна по очереди всем названным, (невесте-ягодку=малину), а вот галстук "ФРУКТОВЫЙ САД" должен быть на большой резинке, и собрать все "фрукты " воедино(ИМХО).


я дико извиняюсь, конечно)...но смахивает на дет.утренник.... :Yes4: 
особенно галстучки и фраза "вмесе мы фруктовый сад", лично мне сложно это представить на взрослом празднике...
а сам идея фрутового танцевального мрафона понравилась...только куда уместнее по мне будет резиночка на руку , а дамам на лодыжку! как номерки крепят парам в соревнованиях тацевальных...с ярким фруктом, в кричалке (по ти пажам) собрать группы и уже устроить поочередный марафон...
а по типажам...

яркие губки - малинки напраздник принесли блондинки!
шикарный аромат вишневой ветки на  вечер принесли брюнетки!


Тань...чего скажешь?

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, здорово!!!! 5+++++ Родился новый шедевр!!! С вашего позволения - воспользуюся придумкой!!!!


Да на здоровье! Соковыжималку придумал во время встречи в Феодосии, а самогонный аппарат родил сегодня....

----------


## Ильич

> я дико извиняюсь, конечно)...но смахивает на дет.утренник....


У каждого свое восприятие.. похоже конечно, под него и заточено, Переточи под себя!

----------


## Ильич

> Света, "Кукушку" посмотри здесь. Пипец полный!!!
> http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1569936ce2e


Опошлить можно все!
Оригинал Кукушки, да и не только ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## optimistka17

> Выходят два жлоба и говорят
> 
> А мы *соковыжималка*
> Как нам всех вас жалко 
> 
> Становятся в фигуру Ручеек, под всеселую ироничную музыку фрукты проходят сквозь соковыжималку и уже с пакетами сока подходят к третьему жлобу, а он говорит 
> 
> А я *самогонный аппарат*
> Как я вам чертовски рад!
> ...


А между делом еще пара- тройка упитанных гостей
Идут развешивая поклоны налево- направо
А мы вот - удобрение,
 Повысим настроение

Вслед за ними парочка мужичков в буденовках и водяными пистолетами за поясом идут маршевым строем
Мы сторожим фруктовый сад
Без зарплаты, без наград

Из-за угла, пародируя папорацци появляется корреспондент с воображаемым фотоаппаратом
 А я корреспондент
Урожай сниму в момент

 И наконец в белом халате с красным крестом появляется доктор, который готов забрать всех участников Фруктового сада в психушку( вместе с тамадой, конечно :Taunt: )
Мысль засела , как заноза
В урожае есть фруктоза.

Можно еще Повара, дородные тетеньки в фартушках
 Мы откроем вам секрет
Урожай в саду - обед!

 У меня теперь один вопрос, *сколько рюмок надо, чтоб выпили гости*(  о тамаде молчу), чтоб этот* бред* рискнуть проводить *у взрослых людей* на банкете? :Grin:

----------


## skomorox

> Оригинал Кукушки, да и не только ЗДЕСЬ


чё-то, Ильич, у меня дальше "Упражнение 2: На границе"  - видео не идёт! Прерывается. Почему?

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> У меня теперь один вопрос, сколько рюмок надо, чтоб выпили гости(  о тамаде молчу), чтоб этот бред рискнуть проводить у взрослых людей на банкете?


Людочка, не поверишь! Я проводила "Фруктовый сад" на юбилее девушки  - 30 лет. Люди - малопьющие. Тамада - за рулём. Сначала - что помогает сохранить здоровье, любимая еда - фрукты. Выход фруктов. Что-то брала на форуме, что-то переделала:

Танцевальный марафон – кричалка – «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»
 Все слова принадлежат ведущей.

Ведущ: Наша Эля– просто сказка.
Вы со мной друзья согласны? 
В центр зала выходи,
Мужа ты с собой бери. 

Ты прекрасна - высший класс,
Будешь ягодкой у нас. (ягодка прикрепляется)

А (Максим) твой – абрикос,
Для тебя все годы рос. (надеваем абрикос)

Объявите всем подрят:
Муж и жена: «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»



Есть слива лиловая, спелая, садовая?
Поспешите к нам скорей, будешь радовать гостей. (выход сливы)

Такой сливе - каждый рад:
(Все в втроем) «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»



Яблочко зелёное, выходи холёное!
Будешь тоже поздравлять, 
С Элей будешь  зажигать.

И спелая грушка – яблоку подружка,
Выходи и не стесняйся к фруктам присоединяйся. 
Ну-ка, фрукты встаньте в ряд 
(Фрукты): «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»

Покажитесь кА апельсин   наш 
Ты у нас такой один 

Осторожно, не шумите. 
А клубничку пригласите

Ну-ка, фрукты встаньте в ряд 
(Фрукты): «Вместе мы – фруктовый сад!»

Ой, кого – то мы забыли.
Пачку сока пригласили?
Сок - торопиться, бежит ,
танцевать всем вам велит!

После выходов всех фруктов - дала им маленькие картинки их фруктов и они побежали раздавать их гостям. Потом предлагала создать свой сок - смешивать разные фрукты
яблоко, груша, апельсин - барыню станцуют, как один (танец)
клубничка, слива  - лезгинку сбацают красиво.
и так далее...
А потом  - "Фруктовый микс" - канкан.
Было классно, всех подняли на танцы, отрывались от души.
Будем праздник  продолжать!
Фрукты – за руки возьмитесь и гостям всем поклонитесь.

( танцевальные стили - на ваше усмотрение, могут быть любыми)

Вот фотку нашла, правда качество не очень, да и фрукты я уже другие сделала. Выход фруктов.

Есть ещё маленький отрывок видео, но я не знаю, какего сюда вставить.. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

А здесь отрывок как раз того самого канкана (на фотик снимали), но настроение видно

http://files.mail.ru/ONKMRN

----------


## о-ля-ля

А у меня на 45 делали. тоже весело было

----------


## тамада Анна

А у меня на 45 делали. тоже весело было

Оля а картинки фруктов сама рисовала? ПРИКОЛЬНЫЕ! :Taunt:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Оля а картинки фруктов сама рисовала? ПРИКОЛЬНЫЕ


Интернет - великая вещь!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## тамада Анна

> Интернет - великая вещь!!!!


Спасибки! Понял не дурак, пошла за фруктами.

----------


## ulybka

> Может быть моё сообщение тебе покажется жёстким, но поверь, я желаю тебе только добра. я тебе скажу одно - НИКОГДА больше ТАК не унижайся перед публикой.


не не ты что? я вообще не обижаюсь, я  критикую принимаю как должное ведь мы здесь все друг другу только добра желаем.
только я вот чего не поняла...хм... а почему унижаться? 
я мож просто тугодум... :Grin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Оля а картинки фруктов сама рисовала?


Аня. нет,рисовала не сама. Этот номер выкладывала-Лена-: elena-bolbunova@yandex.ru
и она же в комплекте давала и картинки и музыку-готовый номер
кстати, если сравнить с фото Елены, которое перед моим. то видно, что у нас одинаковые картиночки

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Этот номер выкладывала-Лена-: elena-bolbunova@yandex.ru
> и она же в комплекте давала и картинки и музыку-готовый номер


Совершенно верно. Картинки кинула Ане в личку.

А вообще мне очень понравилось дополнение *Людмилы Оптимистки и Ильича*, спасибо вам, дорогие!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Люда, фурор обеспечен!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Единственное, я стараюсь не давать слова героям, говорю слова от себя, чтоб народ не загружать. :Grin:

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки, я наверно, не правильно выразила свою мысль.
 Я ведь не против Фруктового сада( хотя я его не проводила ни разу), Я просто тот текст, который сама шутя дописала обозвала бредом. Чтобы подчеркнуть, что его не нужно добавлять к нормальной игровухе, которая у многих уже пошла на Ура!

Форумчанин каждый рад
Воплотить Фруктовый сад
 :Grin: 
Лена, честное слово не понимаю, как можно мои шутливые строчки добавить :Derisive: 
Хотя я и кричалок-то написала несметное количество, а сама не провожу, потому что у меня не получаются. Может это просто не моё? :Meeting:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Лена, честное слово не понимаю, как можно мои шутливые строчки добавить
> Хотя я и кричалок-то написала несметное количество, а сама не провожу, потому что у меня не получаются. Может это просто не моё?


Людочка! А я вот твоимим кричалками пользуюсь,и всегда тебя за них благодарю! Да не везде и не всегда можно провести, но у нас город маленький, много знакомых и частенько веду праздники у своих. Вот здесь твои сочинялки к Фруктовому - пойдут на Ура!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Опошлить можно все!
> Оригинал Кукушки, да и не только ЗДЕСЬ


 К  сожалению, посмотреть не удаётся! А очень хочется. Потому что я первый раз увидела Кукушку именно в том, пошлом варианте.

----------


## optimistka17

Лена, а я первый раз увидела Кукушку на сцене русского драматического театра, когда в нашем городе проходил  очередной фестиваль студенческих театров эстрадных миниатюр.  И ту самую Кукушку привозил запорожский театр "Будильник", в котором в свое время выступал и работал наш Ильич.
Поверь мне,- весело и совсем не пошло. :Ok:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Поверь мне,- весело и совсем не пошло


*Люда,* да я верю!!! Просто очень хочу посмотреть, но не получается по ссылке Ильича. Просто может быть люди другую Кукушку хотят, а я  и не знаю.
*Ильич,* , как её можно глянуть? Может в скайп кинешь или в личку!!!! Пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> У меня теперь один вопрос, сколько рюмок надо, чтоб выпили гости( о тамаде молчу), чтоб этот бред рискнуть проводить у взрослых людей на банкете?


Тот что ты написала? :Grin: 
Или то, что придумала Перина? :flower: 

Мы все пропускаем через себя.
Я как ты выразилась в этом "бреде" в Феодосии поучаствовал. мне понравилось... сказать что делать его буду.. врядли.. Но этот номер имеет место быть.
В каждом из нас продолжает жить ребенок. В ком то его больше, в ком то его меньше. По видимому у тебя он очень маленький, раз тебе это творение Периной  глянулось бредом.

----------


## Ильич

http://video.mail.ru/mail/sokolenko58/_myvideo/3.html
Это Силовые номера на mail.ru - в них кукушка. Что бы перезалить это на utube нужно время ? потерпите перезалью выставлю.

----------


## optimistka17

> Тот что ты написала?
> Или то, что придумала Перина?
> 
> Мы все пропускаем через себя.
> Я как ты выразилась в этом "бреде" в Феодосии поучаствовал. мне понравилось... сказать что делать его буду.. врядли.. Но этот номер имеет место быть.
> В каждом из нас продолжает жить ребенок. В ком то его больше, в ком то его меньше. По видимому у тебя он очень маленький, раз тебе это творение Периной  глянулось бредом.


Ильич!Ну ты меня удивил!
 То, что я писала я и назвала бредом. Потому что писала, как стёб, как прикол. Вовсе не для того, чтоб воплощать в жизнь на банкете. 
 Скажи, почему ты мои слова переворачиваешь и домысливаешь между строк то, чего нет и близко?
 То,что пишет Перина мне очень нравится. Мне нравится ее слог, ее стиль.
 Или тебе хочется столкнуть нас лбами?
 Мой последний вопрос - аналог твоим рассуждениям. Домысливание того, чего нет и в помине.
Ребенок, который живет в моей душе говорит одно-* Ребята, давайте жить дружно!*

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> потерпите перезалью выставлю.


Конечно потерпим!!!! Спасибо!! На mail.ru они не открываются почему-то.

----------


## Алисочка

А вот мои фрукты, сделанные в качестве ободков





фрукты провожу с апреля 2010 года, отлично проходят. Только уже поднодоели  :Tu:

----------


## Алисочка

На последней свадьбе делала так. Невеста попросила чтобы была как-то отражена тема Греции т.к после банкета молодожены улетали именно туда. И вот что получилось.

"Вы знаете почему в Греции все все семейные пары счастливы? Потому что в день свадьбы молодожены выпивают напиток любви из чаши Диониса. Я предлагаю нашим молодоженым сегодня тоже испить любовные напиток из чаши Диониса. Но сначала давайте определим из каким компонентов состоит этот магический напиток любви" - здесь провожу игру "Угадай мелодию", песни на фруктовую тему. Угадайку чуть позже залью.

Каждый кто угадывает мелодию выходит. Всего получается 7 человек. Каждому одеваю ободок фрукта. И говорю что компоненты необходимо смешать, чтобы получился коктель любви. А что может быть лучше для смешивания ингридиентов чем танцы. И вот здесь провожу *игру "А у нас сегодня пир",* только убрала коньяк и лимон.

Потом предалгаю не просто испить напиток любви, а искупаться в нем. И приглашаю молодоженых потанцевать в центрен "фруктового сада".

----------


## тамада Анна

> А вот мои фрукты, сделанные в качестве ободков


ПРИКОЛЬНЫЕ !!! Видно что настроение супер!

----------


## Kiska2009

> На последней свадьбе делала так. Невеста попросила чтобы была как-то отражена тема Греции т.к после банкета молодожены улетали именно туда. И вот что получилось.
> 
> "Вы знаете почему в Греции все все семейные пары счастливы? Потому что в день свадьбы молодожены выпивают напиток любви из чаши Диониса. Я предлагаю нашим молодоженым сегодня тоже испить любовные напиток из чаши Диониса. Но сначала давайте определим из каким компонентов состоит этот магический напиток любви" - здесь провожу игру "Угадай мелодию", песни на фруктовую тему. Угадайку чуть позже залью.
> 
> Каждый кто угадывает мелодию выходит. Всего получается 7 человек. Каждому одеваю ободок фрукта. И говорю что компоненты необходимо смешать, чтобы получился коктель любви. А что может быть лучше для смешивания ингридиентов чем танцы. И вот здесь провожу *игру "А у нас сегодня пир",* только убрала коньяк и лимон.
> 
> Потом предалгаю не просто испить напиток любви, а искупаться в нем. И приглашаю молодоженых потанцевать в центрен "фруктового сада".


Здорово,Алисочка!!!Классно и логично подвела к "фруктовой" игре!Респект и уважуха!С нетерпением ждем "Угадайку"!!

----------


## Natalischa

Всем привет! Вот сочинила первый тост на свадьбу, но что-то концовка не очень нравится:

Первый тост - он самый главный,
Будем пить его за вас!
Пусть все гости очень дружно
Улыбнутся вам сейчас!

Семье мы вашей пожелаем,
Год от года крепче быть,
Когда вы рядом - это счастье,
Учитесь им всегда дорожить!

Друг к другу будьте вы терпимы,
Ведь жизнь прожить - не поле перейти,
За руки взявшись, по ровной (гладкой) дороге
Мы вам желаем путь к счастью найти!

----------


## Славина

> С такими лучше не надо


Я столько времени искала подходящие стихи, но всё было не то, потом села и задумалась, что значит для человека это событие в жизни, чтобы *ты* чувствовала при этом? И всё, все мои тосты я так и строю, где-то на собственных чувствах и эмоциях, но ведь в некоторых моментах они совпадают, к примеру, когда ты счастлив, когда ты влюблен, когда рядом твои близкие люди.
И слова сами найдут выход. Сейчас стихи вообще не использую нигде, хотя сочинить тоже могу. Удачи!

----------


## Богиня

> Всем привет! Вот сочинила первый тост на свадьбу, но что-то концовка не очень нравится:
> 
> Первый тост - он самый главный,
> Будем пить его за вас!
> Пусть все гости очень дружно
> Улыбнутся вам сейчас!
> 
> Семье мы вашей пожелаем,
> Год от года крепче быть,
> ...



не обижайтесь, но мне стихи не понравилсиь...
слишком просто, слишком пафосно...нет души и откровенности...казеные, вот...слова.
но спасибо за дохновение! :Vah:  :flower: 
вот что вышло...допишу обязательно, а мжет и так оставлю. Все таки краткость сестра того самого, чего хочется иметь :Grin: 

Бывает в жизни первым самым...и первый крик, и первые друзья ...
И первая улыбка мамы)! И первое "Согласна, да"!
Еще впервые будет всего столько....
СЕйчас же ПЕРВОЕ, ВОЛНУЮЩЕЕ "ГОРЬКО"!

----------


## ulybka

> Бывает в жизни первым самым...и первый крик, и первые друзья ...
> И первая улыбка мамы)! И первое "Согласна, да"!
> Еще впервые будет всего столько....
> СЕйчас же ПЕРВОЕ, ВОЛНУЮЩЕЕ "ГОРЬКО"!


Очень красиво и локанично :Smile3:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Бывает в жизни первым самым...и первый крик, и первые друзья ...
> И первая улыбка мамы)! И первое "Согласна, да"!
> Еще впервые будет всего столько....
> СЕйчас же ПЕРВОЕ, ВОЛНУЮЩЕЕ "ГОРЬКО"!


Стась,ну очень красиво!!!!Только вот меня всегда смущает слово "первый".ведь в загсе им горько кричали,на прогулке кричали.....Это же касается и первого танца:в загсе,а потом в зале, но опять почему-то первый. Как бы его обозвать?может,танец любви.

----------


## Богиня

> Стась,ну очень красиво!!!!Только вот меня всегда смущает слово "первый".ведь в загсе им горько кричали,на прогулке кричали.....Это же касается и первого танца:в загсе,а потом в зале, но опять почему-то первый. Как бы его обозвать?может,танец любви.


тут вдишь в чем дело...сам банкет сейчас типа чистый лист - там же каравай...который по сути не к месту), так что ничего не вижу стршного...первое на БАНКЕТЕ  :Smile3:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> тут вдишь в чем дело...сам банкет сейчас типа чистый лист - там же каравай...который по сути не к месту), так что ничего не вижу стршного...первое на БАНКЕТЕ


ага,типа,забудьте все,что знали!начинаем все сначала :Taunt:

----------


## Богиня

> ага,типа,забудьте все,что знали!начинаем все сначала


нет, Кать...)) немного опыта сценаристом наберешься- и начнешь легче относиться, некоторые вещи делаются ДЛЯ свадбного фильма.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> нет, Кать...)) немного опыта сценаристом наберешься- и начнешь легче относиться, некоторые вещи делаются ДЛЯ свадбного фильма.


Да я понимаю это.Но если разговор идет про первое горько и первый танец, то в фильме они будут и в ЗАГСе,и в ресторане.По-другому еще не видела.

----------


## Алисочка

> !С нетерпением ждем "Угадайку"!!


*http:/*************.com/files/3mobw5z3a*

----------


## lyoka.l

> ]каравай, поднесенный матерью невесты


[/QUOTE]Что-то первый раз такое встречаю, это обязанность матери жениха

----------


## skomorox

> А что может быть лучше для смешивания ингридиентов чем танцы. И вот здесь провожу игру "А у нас сегодня пир", только убрала коньяк и лимон.


что это за игра такая?

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята, давайте жить дружно!


Венсеромос ! Буэнос  диас  синьросос унд сеньёритос!
Амигос чмок чмок!
Феличита.....
Не..... пятый бокал пива был явно лишним........
Кароче.... я согласный!

----------


## Ильич

> Первый тост - он самый главный,
> Будем пить его за вас!
> Пусть все гости очень дружно
> Улыбнутся вам сейчас!
> 
> Семье мы вашей пожелаем,
> Год от года крепче быть,
> Когда вы рядом - это счастье,
> Учитесь им всегда дорожить!
> ...


Я много написал первых тостов..
На три куплета, на два...
Но стырил ко своему стыду на один..

Звенят небес, звенят колокола
и звон тот в каждом сердце отдается
За молодых поднимем свой бокал!
Пусть счастье с ними никогда не расстается!

Звонко броско и коротко!

----------


## Мармар

> Выходят два жлоба и говорят
> 
> А мы *соковыжималка*
> Как нам всех вас жалко 
> 
> Становятся в фигуру Ручеек, под всеселую ироничную музыку фрукты проходят сквозь соковыжималку и уже с пакетами сока подходят к третьему жлобу, а он говорит 
> 
> А я *самогонный аппарат*
> Как я вам чертовски рад!
> ...



Браво, Мастер!

----------


## o.istranina

> Мда... наверно это круто .. вот бы видео увидеть!
> А где это так пацаны шалят шалунами своими?


Здравствуйте всем, шалят пацаны в замечательном городе Кокшетау, есть такое место на карте Казахстана, не знаю как у Вас, а нашим пацанам, после цатой рюмки все по барабану. Я как то проводила мужской стриптиз с резинками (потом про подобный прочитала, то ли у курочки, то ли у Люды оптимистки) так поучавствовать выперся жених, какие резинки снимать, через две минуты он остался в одних трусах, при этом так их задирал, что было ощущение и нет их вовсе. А насчет пошалить, думаю каждый здесь может многое рассказать. Вот и выворачиваемся кто как может. И кукушка эта тоже задолбала, терпеть ее не могу и как на зло на каждой свадьбе просят. А фото и видео заливать не умею, так что не обессудьте.

----------


## Курица

> А фото и видео заливать не умею, так что не обессудьте.


http://*********ru/ 
фото с компа загружаешь сюда, а в пост вставляешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку...

----------


## клеопатра-29

> Стась,ну очень красиво!!!!Только вот меня всегда смущает слово "первый".ведь в загсе им горько кричали,на прогулке кричали.....Это же касается и первого танца:в загсе,а потом в зале, но опять почему-то первый


Знаете ,а я делаю так.
После первого тоста, как правило гости начинают кричать горько и я не слишком акцентрирую на этом 
внимание ,но после этого спрашиваю
-когда на свет появляется малыш и ему везет во всем, то говорят, что он родился........
-у нас тоже сегодня на свет появилась семья ,и мы хотим ,чтоб вам всегда во всем везло(одеваю рубашку на двоих)
-И теперь наши молодые должны продемонстрировать нам настоящий семейный поцелуй, но они еще не умеют ,делать это по настоящему  ,а кто может научить,кто учит в жизни всегда и всему ?
-Правельно родители...(сладко,родители целуются)здесь молодые и гости просто ликуют :Yahoo:  :Grin: 
-Ну ,чтож (тост на первый поцелуй)
Проходит всегда очень классно, :Ok:  только я тост не говорила ,а просто спрашивала (а ,теперь первае на нашей свадьбе ,что ? ГОРЬКО!)Теперь попробую ввести тостик ,очень понравилось,СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!!! :Aga: 

Алисочка расскажите пожалуйста о своей игре *А у нас сегодня пир*
оченя,интересно! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Людмил_kа

> -когда на свет появляется малыш и ему везет во всем, то говорят, что он родился........
> -у нас тоже сегодня на свет появилась семья ,и мы хотим ,чтоб вам всегда во всем везло(одеваю рубашку на двоих)
> -И теперь наши молодые должны продемонстрировать нам настоящий семейный поцелуй, но они еще не умеют ,делать это по настоящему ,а кто может научить,кто учит в жизни всегда и всему ?


Прикольно! Раскажите, чем дальше заканчивается история с рубашкой, я не совсем поняла.

----------


## Людмил_kа

> Но если разговор идет про первое горько и первый танец, то в фильме они будут и в ЗАГСе,и в ресторане.По-другому еще не видела.


Конечно первый танец молодожёны танцуют в ЗАГСе, а в ресторане я говорю, что открыть свадебную дискотеку или танцевальный вечер предлагаю молодожёнам, а кто не может сидеть на месте присоеденяйтесь к жениху и невесте.

----------


## kiss9

> не знаю как у Вас, а нашим пацанам, после цатой рюмки все по барабану.


Пацаны везде одинаковые- культура проведения праздника разная




> А насчет пошалить, думаю каждый здесь может многое рассказать.


Я например не шалю, рассказывать нечего




> И кукушка эта тоже задолбала, терпеть ее не могу и как на зло на каждой свадьбе просят.


У меня тоже игногда просят конкурсы с перцем, но это не значит, что их обязательно нужно проводить!

----------


## Уралочка

> Стась,ну очень красиво!!!!Только вот меня всегда смущает слово "первый".ведь в загсе им горько кричали,на прогулке кричали.....Это же касается и первого танца:в загсе,а потом в зале, но опять почему-то первый. Как бы его обозвать?может,танец любви.


Так ведь всегда всё можно перевести в шутку (в которой есть доля правды конечно :Yes4: )
Бывает забываешь и без объяснений объявляешь первый танец молодых...... Если возникают вопросы, то можно ответить, мол что творилось до этого - БЫЛА ЛИШЬ РЕПЕТИЦИЯ ПОЦЕЛУЯ ИЛИ ТАНЦА... А ТЕПЕРЬ, ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО - ПЕРВЫЙ...

----------


## TriniX

Поделитесь пожалуйста наработками, если у кого-то таковые имеются.
День рождения у прабабушки, хочется ее порадовать. Исполняется 89 лет!)
Все будет проходить на даче.

Вот мои идеи относительно того, как я это вижу.
Во время сбора гостей, будет ходить видеооператор и брать интервью у прибывших звезд в духе: - "Что вы можете сказать о главной звезде сегодняшнего вечера? Буквально пару слов".  Также каждый гость  представляется какой то знаменитостью на этот вечер.

Так же будет оборудована фото зона, там все гости смогут по фотографироваться с различными аксессуарами, боа, бусами, монто, шляпами, и тд. Вот такой вот баннер у меня есть: http://cs9403.vkontakte.ru/u2096307/...x_9c7c8eb4.jpg

На вечере будет представлено несколько номинаций, побороться за которые смогут все желающие гости, это:

- золотой голос ( конкурс караоке)
- лучшая танцующая пара (вызываем пары включаем танец допустим танго. Пары танцуют по очереди под разную музыку, в конце каждого танца одна пара выбывает решением именинницы)
- лучшее поздравление ( гостям вначале праздника раздаются картинки- вырезки из журналов они выбирают любое и связывают эту картинку со своим поздравлением)
- театральное мастерство (делим гостей по 3е и каждая группа поздравляет без слов под определенную музыку)
Бабушка сама в конце вечера решит кто победил в каждой номинации. 

ну и одна номинация для бабушки - Звезда вечера (подводка такая, что именно бабушка наша главная звезда, которая озаряет нас своим теплом и мудростью и соединяет нас воедино)

Номинации выглядят так: http://pellegrini.ukrsport.org/uploa...278_werty_.jpg  это звезда для бабушки, номинации похожи.

На столах будут рассыпаны конфетти из звезд, а зал украшен фольгированными золотыми звездами.

Мне не хватает подводок, потому что по количеству конкурсов я думаю вполне достаточно.

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Это же касается и первого танца


А у нас говорят так - в ЗАГСе это был ваш первый *свадебный* танец, а здесь (в ресторане) - это ваш первый танец *молодоженов*... Хотя идеи *Катеньки О.*, тоже верные...

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> И первое "Согласна, да"!


Стася, а эти слова кто-нибудь из гостей потом не обозначит - что потом будет и второе - согласна, да и третье...? 
А вообще - строки прям душевные, и слов мало , но они все такие емкие.

----------


## o.istranina

> Я например не шалю, рассказывать нечего


Я например тоже не шалю, шалят в основном гости, иногда хозяева, именно это и хотела сказать. Может просто не поняли? Или сразу определили в разряд безкультурных ведущих? 



> У меня тоже игногда просят конкурсы с перцем, но это не значит, что их обязательно нужно проводить!


А где Вы в моем сообщении увидели, что я их провожу? Я написала, что просят.

----------


## Курица

> Мне не хватает подводок





> - золотой голос ( конкурс караоке)


Подобно тому, как царь Мидас превращал в золото все, к чему прикасался, наши конкурсанты  создают из каждой песни шедевр. Но мы должны выбрать поистине "золотой голос праздника"...Это должен быть исполнитель или исполнительница, при звуках голоса которых зал буквально замирает - настолько берет за душу  исполнение...




> - лучшая танцующая пара (вызываем пары включаем танец допустим танго. Пары танцуют по очереди под разную музыку, в конце каждого танца одна пара выбывает решением именинницы)


Жизнь - это танец
_Фаина Соколова_
 Жизнь
  - это танец любви… с продолженьем,
 В вальсе Весеннем – лёгком  круженье.
 С цветом вишнёвым, с песней капели,
 Под соловьиные нежные трели. 

 Лёгкий 
 стремительный Летний фокстрот,
 Он золотой краской солнечной мечен.
 Света зигзагами молний расцвечен,
 Мягкое па - и ещё поворот -

 Танго 
 Осеннее – томный шансон,
 это - поэзия радости, страсти,  
 Праздник души, стук сердец в унисон, 
 Чувства  двоих - лишь у танца во власти,                              

 Танец
 неистовый Зимней метели -
 Словно, скользящий по зеркалу льда.
 В белых одеждах - 
          как в саванах ели,
 И вьюги песнь..., 
          что манит... в никуда.

 Жизнь-
 удивительно-сказочный танец ... -
 Словно канва между кольцами пялец.
 Крестиков, глади - стежками полна -
 Весна, 
 ......Лето, 
 ...........Осень 
 ................и вот уж... - Зима...

или
_ Яков Вортсман_
Вся наша жизнь, как чудесная сказка,
 Ритмом звучащая, в свежей нови,
 В танцах, и в вечно-волнующих ласках,
 Нежной, таинственной, светлой любви!



А для конкурса пар 
советую воспользоваться такой _форумской подборкой, как танцевальный марафон_, я три года с нею не расстаюсь на праздниках...
*скачать тут* http://files.mail.ru/PYZN6F 



> - лучшее поздравление ( гостям вначале праздника раздаются картинки- вырезки из журналов они выбирают любое и связывают эту картинку со своим поздравлением)


А тут я бы так "трансформировала"- три группы гостей (из числа желающих: талантливых,  с чувством прекрасного :Grin: ) получат по листу ватрмана, клей, ножницы, глянцевые журналы и...
пусть они делают коллажи -поздравления, где и фраза составлена поздравительная из слов, вырезанных из журнала, и картинки приклеены. Но им дать время на подготовку, пока танцуют другие просто танцы, а не конкурсные танцы.




> - театральное мастерство (делим гостей по 3е и каждая группа поздравляет без слов под определенную музыку)


_Евгения Уральская_
Вся жизнь -театр, я –игрок, 
 Искусно выбираю роли. 
 Читаю судьбы между строк, 
 Умело подобрав пароли. 

 Играю в нежность и любовь 
 На сцене жизни, вдохновенно, 
 Кусаю рьяно губы в кровь, 
 Чтоб получилось откровенно. 

 Вонзаю в сердце ласк кинжал, 
 Когда оно горит желаньем, 
 И убиваю наповал, 
 Бездонных глаз очарованьем. 

 А за кулисами души, 
 Снимаю маску безразличья, 
 Театр под названьем жизнь, 
 Не терпит множества обличий..

А вот тут бы я людей не по трое разделила, а...по Временам Года (4 группы-1-я-кто родился Весной, 2-я-летом,3-я-осенью, 4-я-зимой...)
И пусть они под музыку ЭТОГО времени года покажут некий спектакль минутки на 2-3...в любом из стилей-театр-мим, балет...

----------


## Богиня

> Стася, а эти слова кто-нибудь из гостей потом не обозначит - что потом будет и второе - согласна, да и третье...? 
> А вообще - строки прям душевные, и слов мало , но они все такие емкие.


это будет уже совсем друая история, и дай Бог, чтобы ее не было :Yes4:

----------


## Богиня

> А тут я бы так "трансформировала"- три группы гостей (из числа желающих: талантливых,  с чувством прекрасного) получат по листу ватрмана, клей, ножницы, глянцевые журналы и...
> пусть они делают коллажи -поздравления, где и фраза составлена поздравительная из слов, вырезанных из журнала, и картинки приклеены. Но им дать время на подготовку, пока танцуют другие просто танцы, а не конкурсные танцы.


Танюш...вот серьезно...я НИ РАЗУ не видела взрослого человека, котрый бы с восторгом воспринял идею что то клеить...в кабаке))), вот восторг ведущих от своей задумки - наблюдаю часто....
может лучше магнитные листы?  это не так "пачканно", ничего клеить не надо и выглядить гораздо эстетичнее - максимальный формат можно найт А4, нежели ватман. который потом стоит рулоном где то на антресолях или украшает местную помойку...

----------


## norrator

> ...вот серьезно...я НИ РАЗУ не видела взрослого человека, котрый бы с восторгом воспринял идею что то клеить...в кабаке))),


Спорно,весьма спорно.Или Вы их на детекторе лжи тестировали?откуда такая уверенности,в абсолютной точности своей оценки реакции взрослых людей на то или иное предложение?и к тому же,думается мне, есть существенная разница в том,куда именно пришёл чел,в кабак или на мероприятие,априори предусматревающее определённый набор интерактивных развлечений.





> может лучше магнитные листы? это не так "пачканно", ничего клеить не надо и выглядить гораздо эстетичнее - максимальный формат можно найт А4,


Так ведь не обойным же клеем работают(надеюсь)есть оч даже цивильные стикеры(даже ароматизированные,для особо эстетично ореинтированных натур) а лист А4 просто мал и не смотрибелен(((вариаций по теме - море))))сам признаюсь делал  пару раз(чес слово)на свадьбе 2е команды пиаршиков,5мин времени и вперёд,одна команда пиарит жизнь до свадьбы а другая после.PR акция проходила здорово с задором и главное,здесь мы провацируем гостей озвучить "лимитрованные пикантности",то что из наших уст может прозвучать грубо или двусмыслено,но вполне прикольно воспринимается,когда говорит гость)))




> нежели ватман. который потом стоит рулоном где то на антресолях или украшает местную помойку...


Признаюсь,мне абсолютно безразлично,что будет и где будет эта работа,т.к. на ней Нет изображения ЖН и их гостей)))
ЗЫ а Вы за судьбй там букета,подвязки не следите а то ведь с ними тож могут поступить знаетили не подобающим образом(после банкета разумеется)а ведь эти трофеи более знаковые  :Yes4:

----------


## lilsing

Как вам моя находка(я про лазер)

----------


## lilsing

примерно вот так это выглядит с молодыми(простите за качество фотографии)

----------


## Богиня

*norrator*, спорно что?.. тот факт, что я не видела? нелепица, правда? :Yes4:  :Grin:  Вы уж читайте внимательно мои фразы, раз критиковать взялись...
что касатся магитных листов, тут првда удобнее, Вы попробуйте сначала,потом рсскажете честно свои ощущения - что угодно можно вкладывать под кальку и смотрится как мини картинка.
ну а про судьбу букета и подвязки...я высказалась жеж за молодых, которым часто в виду "яркости" мышления ведущего приходится кучу хрени переть домой...))) и я как то не употребляю термин ИМХО, ибо итак то пишу, что думаю.

----------


## norrator

> norrator, спорно что?.. тот факт, что я не видела? нелепица, правда?


в чём же нелепица?или Вы правда не понимаете разницу,между не видел и не заметил,не увидел(читай не захотел)?




> Вы уж читайте внимательно мои фразы, раз критиковать взялись...


Вы считаете мой пост критикой?Зря,правда)))Я себя ретроградом не считаю и открыт для всех ноу-хау,но невнимательно прочли Вы :Yes4: идея с магнитным планшетом элегантна и безусловно более эстетична,чем ватман,но мы получим в результате



> смотрится как мини картинка.


а это и есть,для меня,минус т.к важней эфект во время самой презинтации,



> а лист А4 просто мал и не смотрибелен


при этом согласен,что магнитные темы и признаюсь,задумывался о галографических темах,есть неумолимая поступь грядущего,но доступный размер пока не позволяет использовать так,как я знаю и чувствую)))
ЗЫ



> и я как то не употребляю термин ИМХО, ибо итак то пишу, что думаю.


Думается,тут все пишут то,что думают(в особенности аннонимы))))
Стася,поверьте,читаю я много и внимательно,стараюсь не передёргивать(умышленно и целеноправленно)и ни в коей мере,не ставлю целью царапнуть или задеть ни Вас ни кого другого))))
С уважением,Олег

----------


## Богиня

> в чём же нелепица?или Вы правда не понимаете разницу,между не видел и не заметил,не увидел(читай не захотел)?


я понимаю), когда я в качестве гостя, я сама не участвую в конкурсах...и очень люблю наблюдать за людьми в них. вот мои наблюдения ни разу не были выделены человеком, который охотно с радостью на лице что то клеил, когда попадал на такой вот конкурс). серьезно :Grin:  их было не так много...но особой радости я не увидела. видимо, просто "не в ту" компанию были предложены ведущими.

----------


## norrator

> видимо, просто "не в ту" компанию были предложены ведущими


фточку!Время,место и обстоятельства,считаю танцевать нужно от этого)))не могу приклеить ссыль,кину в личку,посмотрите,ведь суперская вещь и на 1й танец и т.д,но подходит не всем,кто то аж подпрыгивает и умиляется,а кому то ,так ерунда)
С уважением,Олег

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> Как вам моя находка(я про лазер)


лично у нас таких находок......чем хотели удивить?  :Taunt:  а в вашем нике буква "Й" должна быть?
ваши сообщения больше подошли б в тему финал свадьбы :Aga:

----------


## lilsing

> лично у нас таких находок......чем хотели удивить?  а в вашем нике буква "Й" должна быть?
> ваши сообщения больше подошли б в тему финал свадьбы



да про ник, я в курсе, только вот мучаюсь, немогу никак найти, как бы это исправить...буду теперь висет тут как позорище :Blush: 

А так уже делают, да? Вот так, думаешь-думаешь, мучаешься-мучаешься, наконец-то выродишь "нечто", а это уже оказывается старо...

До темы "финал свадьбы" я ещё маловато сообщений тут оставила, непускают меня туда, маленькая ещё :Meeting:

----------


## Богиня

> лично у нас таких находок......чем хотели удивить?


 ну а если ерьезно...здесь такие есть?  мне кажется никто ничего собстенного вот так прото не выложит)))

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Все выкладывали еще на МСК, а теперь только комменты, советы и мало-мальски помощь )))))))))
Потому что творчество тут уже в основном коллективное. 

Только я не поняла про лазер, фишка в чем? что в глаза молодоженам и гостям светит? Или что внизу стоит? Или это про подсветку сердца речь?

Очень часто на свадьбах старшее поколение просит выключить все подобное. Поэтому применяем тогда, когда на танцполе молодежь остается.

----------


## Джина

*феерверк*
Обратись к админам, они этот вопрос тебе помогут решить достаточно быстро и было бы не плохо, если бы поставила свое имя. Ник ником, но человеческие имена еще никто не отменял :Yes4:

----------


## lilsing

Фишка в следующем, сердце всегда расположено ПЕРЕД гостями,молодые в центре сердца, а лазер находящийся ЗА молодыми даёт эфект, что они танцуют в лучах(вы же посмотрите на маленькое фото), а лазер, направленный вверх, в глаза не светит!!!   
Всё продумано, до мелочей - смотрится ошеломительно!!!!!  А если кто-то против....зажигайте свои свечи и любуйтесь ими.....Зря я наверное выложила фотки и вообще начала эту тему. Конечно же - СВЕЧИ -ЭТО КРУТО, ВСЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ СВЕЧИ, ЭТО ЖЕ ТАК "СВЕЖО" И РОМАНТИЧНО, особенно когда их на видео не видно....Эх вы...

----------


## lilsing

*Джина*,  Ага, вам хорошо говорить про человеческое имя, оно у вас редкое и при регистрации наверняка не выскакивала надпись - такое имя уже существует... А меня зовут Ира - и таких имён тут пруд пруди, по-этому и приходится выдумывать...

----------


## Джина

*феерверк*, 
Ириша, это свое замечательное имя ты можешь написать сама, оно будет у тебя всегда в автоподписи. Для этого зайди в "Мой профиль" "Редактировать подпись" - там напиши свое имя, адреса, на которые тебе надо будет переслать что-то.
*Джина* - это мой ник. Не знаю насколько оно распространенное, но в нашей семье 2 счастливые обладательницы этого имени - я и моя кошка, у которой его я , собственно, и позаимствовала. А в миру меня зовут Татьяна, о чем ты можешь прочитать в автоподписи внизу моего сообщения. А по всем таким вопросам ты можешь обратиться в спец. тему "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%F1%F2%EE-%E7%

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> а лазер находящийся ЗА молодыми даёт эфект, что они танцуют в лучах


так мы уже давно про это знаем :Aga:  (или вы для себя это не так давно открыли?)




> смотрится ошеломительно!!


согласно, смотрится клёво




> А если кто-то против....зажигайте свои свечи и любуйтесь ими.....Зря я наверное выложила фотки и вообще начала эту тему.


да никто не против и ни чё не зря




> ВСЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ СВЕЧИ, ЭТО ЖЕ ТАК "СВЕЖО" И РОМАНТИЧНО, особенно когда их на видео не видно...


а не видно бывает потому, что хваленый видеооператор снимать не умеет (научно доказано :Taunt:

----------


## Спартанская Царица

> да про ник, я в курсе, только вот мучаюсь, немогу никак найти, как бы это исправить...буду теперь висет тут как позорище


это можно исправить - к админу вопрос дайте




> А так уже делают, да? Вот так, думаешь-думаешь, мучаешься-мучаешься, наконец-то выродишь "нечто", а это уже оказывается старо...


да не старо, мы до сих пор так делаем :Aga: 




> До темы "финал свадьбы" я ещё маловато сообщений тут оставила, непускают меня туда, маленькая ещё


скоро дорастешь              -     в самом Могилеве проживаете? если да, я к вам в личку зайду с одним предложением - вы не против?

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> да не старо, мы до сих пор так делаем


А я только хочу так сделать. Сколько надо дюралайта и какой лучше покупать, чтобы смотрелось классно, чем украшаете сверху?

----------


## lilsing

*Спартанская Царица*, конечно не против.... :Smile3:

----------


## lilsing

*shershena*,   Как-то загорелась я дюролайтом, купила жёлтый, 10 метров, оказалось - многовато, 2 отрезала - получилось по размерам самое то - 8 метров, но вот опять беда - через 2-3 месяца его интенсивного использования у меня переставали гореть накоторые "промежутки" этого8-метрового отреза. покрутишь его повертишь, и вроди опять горит, но всему приходит конец, и дюролайт мой накрылся, перестало гореть метров 5 из 8, так что лежит он в гараже и ждёт пока я его в мусорку определю. Так что не советую, много с ним мороки... перетирается он(не преднозначен он для постоянного раскручивания и скручивания, а казалось бы такая серьёзная вещь).А вот этим сердцем я довольна - разложил в разетку воткнул, полюбовался, из разетки вытащил, сложил, в пакет засунул и поехал...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А вот этим сердцем я довольна -


Какой материал использовала?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Не обижайся, просто фото не передает того эффекта, о котором ты пишешь. может и волшебно получается, мы ж не спорим,а хотим понять.
Вопрос- а все гости должны стоять именно напротив? ведь если сбоку, то такого эффекта уже не будет?

----------


## lilsing

*shershena*,  я уже это описывала, посмотрите: Доска объявлений. Ищу.Прошу.Помогите. стр 301, пост 4513

----------


## lilsing

*tatiana-osinka*,  Да как-то ещё ни разу гости несидели так , что кому-то было плохо видно, только если за колонной сидеть какой-нибудь. Танцпол как-то распологается так всегда что гости сидят прямо напротив...

----------


## Матильда 1967

> shershena,   Как-то загорелась я дюролайтом, купила жёлтый, 10 метров, оказалось - многовато, 2 отрезала - получилось по размерам самое то - 8 метров, но вот опять беда - через 2-3 месяца его интенсивного использования у меня переставали гореть накоторые "промежутки" этого8-метрового отреза. покрутишь его повертишь, и вроди опять горит, но всему приходит конец, и дюролайт мой накрылся, перестало гореть метров 5 из 8, так что лежит он в гараже и ждёт пока я его в мусорку определю. Так что не советую, много с ним мороки... перетирается он(не преднозначен он для постоянного раскручивания и скручивания, а казалось бы такая серьёзная вещь).А вот этим сердцем я довольна - разложил в разетку воткнул, полюбовался, из разетки вытащил, сложил, в пакет засунул и поехал...



А я дюралайт скотчем присобачила на проволоку,намертво.Сворачиваю до размера обруча .У меня две полосы по 6 метров.Скреплены в центре и на самом кончике сердца(скотчем).Когда разворачиваю,почти сердце получается,немного к низу выпрямляю проволоку и хорошо.До этого тоже просто дюралайт возила,на 4-5 свадеб хватало,тоже в гараже штуки три лежит.А сейчас(тьфу-тьфу)уже наверное свадеб 15,если не больше отработала.Пока не жалуюсь.А у тебя из светодиодов?Наверное дорого?

----------


## lilsing

*Матильда 1967*,ну вот видите, кто как сообразит.... 
Я покупала 2 герлянды новогодние,одноцветные... мне всё обошлось российскими 750 рублей

----------


## ulybka

> А я дюралайт скотчем присобачила на проволоку,намертво.


а он у тебя от сети работает? 220

----------


## S1981

Всем привет!!!  В офисе жара, народ работает, а я на любимом форуме пропадаю! Готовлюсь к очередной свадьбе, где молодые попросили по больше их задействовать.... Обязанности распределять желают. Но вот как их уже только не распределяли, и ромашка, и шарики лопали, вообщем все мне надоело. Сподвиг меня на творчество ролик на сайте Порубовых, где Сердючка играет с молодыми в игру " Кто хочет стать миллионером". в кратце расскажу, что хочу сделать, может кто-то присоединится к творческому процессу, буду рада, одна голова хорошо, а ......
Итак, я переодеваюсь в тетушку Бытовуху ( Элементы костюма кстати еще в разработке- пока думаю. что обязательно нужен домашний затертый халат в цветочек. фартук. комнатные тапочки, вот на голову либо полотенце накрутить (прическа пострадать может) или платочек) . Значит представляюсь незваной гостей, располагаюсь между молодыми за столом (можно театрально обыграть. стульчик подставить, их друг от друга отодвинуть) Говорю. что решила поселиться в их новой семье,и они меня прогонят только в том случае, если в доме будет царить взаимопонимание и уважение к друг другу. Тут начинаю диалог с гостями, спрашиваю: если такие пары, где бытовуху извели?, что делать надо для семейного счастья, бла-бла-бла. После попыток меня выгнать( к ним подвожу) соглашаюсь уйти если молодые докажут, что у них все хорошо. И здесь начинается само распределение..... ( у Порубовых очень понравилось, характерно так, с юмором) Как раз над ним сейчас думаю..... Список смешных вопросиков-задач составляю. Как вам идея? Вопросы? Предложения? Помидоры в студию?

----------


## Матильда 1967

> а он у тебя от сети работает? 220


Да.Удлинитель от музыканта протягиваю,чтоб посередине зала сердце было.

----------


## ulybka

> Да.Удлинитель от музыканта протягиваю,чтоб посередине зала сердце было.


Понятно, просто я все время думаю как бы сделать так чтобы он работал от батарейки :( ну т.к. я в технике НОЛЬ ПОЛНЫЙ не могу ничего придумать, обидно

----------


## perchenia

> Итак, я переодеваюсь в тетушку Бытовуху ( Элементы костюма кстати еще в разработке- пока думаю. что обязательно нужен домашний затертый халат в цветочек. фартук. комнатные тапочки, вот на голову либо полотенце накрутить (прическа пострадать может) или платочек) . Значит представляюсь незваной гостей, располагаюсь между молодыми за столом (можно театрально обыграть. стульчик подставить, их друг от друга отодвинуть) Говорю. что решила поселиться в их новой семье,и они меня прогонят только в том случае, если в доме будет царить взаимопонимание и уважение к друг другу. Тут начинаю диалог с гостями, спрашиваю: если такие пары, где бытовуху извели?, что делать надо для семейного счастья, бла-бла-бла. После попыток меня выгнать( к ним подвожу) соглашаюсь уйти если молодые докажут, что у них все хорошо. И здесь начинается само распределение..... ( у Порубовых очень понравилось, характерно так, с юмором) Как раз над ним сейчас думаю..... Список смешных вопросиков-задач составляю. Как вам идея? Вопросы? Предложения? Помидоры в студию?


 По-моему, классная идея-зрелищная! :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Комик

> Сообщение от ulybka  
> а он у тебя от сети работает? 220
> Да.Удлинитель от музыканта протягиваю,чтоб посередине зала сердце было.


В 1992 году, когда в церкви крестил своего сына, решили сей процесс снять на камеру. :Yes4: 
Видеокамеры тогда только-только появлялись, и были, мягко говоря, слабоваты и питались от блока питания, аккумулятора хватало ненадолго. :Tu: 
А теперь представьте, церковь, полумрак, кафельный пол, батюшка ходит с крестом и наступает нечаянно на провод. :Vah:  
Сноп искр из-под рясы, ботинок дымиться, паника, свет в храме погас (пробки сгорели) :Grin: 
Какую матерь вспоминал батюшка, я не знаю и не слышал :Blush2: , но дальнейшую съемку оператор вел в полумраке, после того, как потушили проводку и ботинок священника. :Aga: 
Весело было :Grin:  (видео имеется в домашнем архиве :Aga: )
Зы. А платье невесты наверняка из горючих материалов. :Yes4: 
С пожарными не пробовали консультироваться по поводу подобной процедуры? :Blush2:

----------


## Хакимова

Здравствуйте, всем!

Хотела бы поделиться переделкой знаменитого Дяди Паши, впрочем все называют по разному. Готовила День Нептуна, случайно наткнулась на текст Дяди Паши, я его раньше часто проводила, и решила переделать его к Дню Нептуна. Вдруг кому пригодится. Я провела получилось здорово.

Веселое развлечение «Ну, вы даете!»

Фразы героев-участников (7):

* Нептун— Ну вы даете!
* Старый черт — Почему вы не пьете? 
* Русалочка — Оба-на! 
* Кикиморы — Ну ни фига себе! 
* Водяной — Ну за удачу! 
* Каракатица — А где тут пустые тарелки? 
* Гости — С днем Нептуна! 

В самое жаркое времечко года
Традиция праздновать есть у народа
Народу до лампочки кризис, жара
Громко кричат они: С днем Нептуна!

А вот перед нами сидит сам Нептун
К нам он на палубу прямо шагнул 
Глядит на людей: на дядей и тетей
И вслух удивляется: … Ну, вы даете!

А дяди и тети пьют до утра
И громко кричат: С днем Нептуна!

Поздравить примчался (везде суёт нос)
Уставший от выпивки, кто? Старый черт!
Твердит еле связно: … Почему вы не пьете?
В ответ сам Нептун: … Ну, вы даете!

А люди готовые пить до утра,
И громко кричат: С днем Нептуна!

Тут встала Русалка, высокоморальна,
А внешность её весьма сексуальна.
Домой она видно уйдет не одна,
Тряхнув волосами говорит: … Оба-на!

А черт аж сопит: … Почему вы не пьете?
В ответ сам Нептун: … Ну, вы даете!
А люди готовые пить до утра
Все громче кричат: … С Днем Нептуна!

Две резвых кикиморы, как бабы-яги,
Как будто бы встали с нужной ноги
Воркуют под рюмочку так, без вреда себе,
И вслух возмущаются: … Ну, ни фига себе!

Русалка страсти, желанья полна,
С соблазном и томно твердит: … Оба-на!
Черт же вопит: … Почему вы не пьете?
За ним сам нептун: … Ну, вы даете!

Идёт все путем, мы пьем до утра,
И гости кричат: С днем Нептуна!

Отдельным фрагментом,
но ярко и кратко внесла свою лепту Каракатица.
Она на еду перекинула стрелки,
Спросила: … А где тут пустые тарелки?

Кикиморы, припали вдвоем к газводе,
Сидят, возмущаются: … Ну, ни фига себе!
Русалка встает, опьяневши слегка,
Смеется, с восторгом шепча: … Оба-на!

А черт аж кричит: … Почему вы не пьете?
За ним сам Нептун: … Ну, вы даете!
И гости, готовые выпить всегда
Скандируют дружно : … С днем Нептуна!

Тут Водяной, от радости плача,
Встаёт со словами: … Ну, за удачу!
А каракатица, хлебнувши горелки,
Спросила: … А где тут пустые тарелки?

Кикиморы, ещё по одной заколбасив
На пару кричат: … Ну, ни фига себе!
Русалка тоже глотнула вина
И снова воскликнула вслух: … Оба-на!

И пьёт старый черт,
Крича, что есть мочи: … Почему вы не пьете?
И пьет сам Нептун: … Ну, вы даете!

Люди готовы все выпить до дна
Призывно кричат: … С Днем Нептуна!
А Водяной, с рюмкою скачет
Призвал вдохновенно: … Ну, за удачу!

----------


## Ольгушка

> Итак, я переодеваюсь в тетушку Бытовуху ( Элементы костюма кстати еще в разработке- пока думаю. что обязательно нужен домашний затертый халат в цветочек. фартук. комнатные тапочки, вот на голову либо полотенце накрутить (прическа пострадать может) или платочек) . Значит представляюсь незваной гостей, располагаюсь между молодыми за столом (можно театрально обыграть. стульчик подставить, их друг от друга отодвинуть) Говорю. что решила поселиться в их новой семье,и они меня прогонят только в том случае, если в доме будет царить взаимопонимание и уважение к друг другу. Тут начинаю диалог с гостями, спрашиваю: если такие пары, где бытовуху извели?, что делать надо для семейного счастья, бла-бла-бла. После попыток меня выгнать( к ним подвожу) соглашаюсь уйти если молодые докажут, что у них все хорошо. И здесь начинается само распределение....


Я провожу распределение в подобной форме. Прошу встать молодых спиной друг к другу,даю каждому молодожену символ семейной власти-столовую ложку и надеваю на них прикольные фартуки. Выбирая ту или иную бытовую обязанность,молодожены поднимают символ власти вверх(не видя выбор друг друга). А по шумометру аплодисментов гостей мы определяем, насколько выбор молодоженов сделан правильно.

----------


## S1981

> Выбирая ту или иную бытовую обязанность,молодожены поднимают символ власти вверх(не видя выбор друг друга).


Я сейчас в процессе создания интересных вопросов на распределение, потому как стандартное " кто будет рожать детей?" уже изрядно надоело. Это не просто вопросы, а небольшая история из семейной жизни, все кратенько, но везде должен быть юмор...... Пошла думать дальше..... Будет желание поделиться идеями самих вопросов, пишите, творим коллективно так сказать......

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

> я переодеваюсь в тетушку Бытовуху


*S1981*, а я и не думала что можно Бытовухе придумать образ. Пошли в скайп, я тебе расскажу как у меня молодые справляются с Бытовухой))

----------


## nina7400

Здравствуйте! Готовлюсь к юбилею мужчины. И решила переделать звездную дорожку на денежную. 
   Соединила 3 в 1. Переделала звездную+дарение фартука с карманами для денег+просто дарение десяток бумажных. ( :flower:  Спасибо авторам)
    Денежные купюры разложу на полу веером с табличками он по ним идет, а мы ему вручаем купюры. (получается 5 - десятирублевых и один пятак)

Мы тут думали гадали,
Целый вечер рассуждали:
Что же надо человеку
Переступившему 55-илетнюю веху???

Разве счастье в безделушках -
В вазах с хрусталя, подушках?
Нет, конечно! Это бред!
Лучше чем деньжата - нет!

Пройдитесь по этой денежной дорожке
Наполните карман немножко

"ДЛЯ ДРУЗЕЙ" в вашем кармашке!
пусть всегда лежит рюмашка!
И заначка, чтоб сгонять,
Когда нече наливать!!!

Для "ЛЮБВИ" в кармашек свой!
положи сюрприз большой!
Чтоб души не гасла печка!
Вот вам, Александр, свечка!
И купюра для цветов,
Чтоб был к любви всегда готов!!!

А теперь для "ДЕТОК ВАШИХ"
Открой пошире ты кармашек!
Детям надо что ребята?
Ну конечно же деньжата!!!

Ну, а здесь все для "РАБОТЫ"
Наша главная забота!
Проездной себе купи!
Не один, а сразу три!!!

А теперь шажочек "ТВОЙ"
Самый ласковый ,родной.
Греет душу он и тело
Из кармана будешь брать ты,
На себя с любовью тратить.

А это добавка к последней десятке
Чтоб жил юбиляр в любви и достатке

Мы не скупились для тебя
Не утаили и рубля.

А теперь в ответ давай за столы нас приглашай.

Я с рифмой не очень дружу. Может подправите немного? :Blush2:

----------


## Долька

Нина отдельное спасибо за то, что не забываешь автору говорить "Спасибо"!!! :Yes4:

----------


## nina7400

Сказать автору спасибо - это совсем не сложно. Я ведь понимаю, что сочинять -  это труд. К своему стыду я авторов не помню.  :Blush2:  Правда, сейчас когда копирую материал - стараюсь с именем. :Aga:

----------


## kvitka alena

> Я сейчас в процессе создания интересных вопросов на распределение, потому как стандартное " кто будет рожать детей?" уже изрядно надоело. Это не просто вопросы, а небольшая история из семейной жизни, все кратенько, но везде должен быть юмор...... Пошла думать дальше..... Будет желание поделиться идеями самих вопросов, пишите, творим коллективно так сказать......


Я делала распределение обязанностей с фруктами. Сразу скажу, что придумала не я, взяла с интернета, кто автор не помню. Было очень необычно

----------


## kvitka alena

На садьбе играли сказу "Красная шапочка". Если честно, назвала ее "Розовая шапочка" ( т.к. реально для сказки красную не нашла). Сценарий сказки взяла с интернета, но убрала полностью слова акторов-гостей и подставила вместо слов музыку, под которую они подтанцовывали. Получилось весело. Если интересно и кому-нибудь понадобится могу прислать. Позже выставлю видео сказки (когда будет диск со свадьбы)

----------


## Кэтринкин

Девочки....в качестве тоста для гостей.....

Друзья, чтобы наша свадьба сегодня была роднее и ближе, существует не только спиртные напитки, но и ваши аплодисменты. Вы узнаете о соседях по столу некоторые подробности, которые, несомненно, помогут по-лучше узнать друг друга. Дорогие гости подымите руку, кто пришел сегодня в черном. Помахайте нашим молодым и всем гостям, а я с радостью сообщаю, что у людей, которые выбрали черный цвет одежды сегодня очень хорошее настроение. Теперь подымите руки те, кто пришел в золотом – приятно сообщить, что этот цвет не спроста надет вами, потому что золото притягивает что? Верно, именно золото, украинские доллары и остальную валюту…Уверена, после свадьбы у вас будет еще больше друзей чем прежде. Друзья, кто пришел в зеленом, давайте громко крикнем «Свадьба!», потому что именно зеленую свадьбу мы сегодня отмечаем! В душе у вас всегда весна, это несомненно! Кто пришел на праздник в красном, дружно отпустим воздушные поцелуи молодым и всем соседям по столу – это самые горячие гости, их сердца полны любовью и страстью!! Обладатели синего туалета – сделаем волну руками – вы сегодня наша морская свежесть и кому станет жарко на свадьбе, могут на вас положиться…Друзья, кто пришел в цветном, есть такие люди! Давайте похлопаем! Вы уникальные гости,  потому что соединяете в себе все, что говорилось выше, в общем, на вас можно положиться в любой ситуации!  
Как говорится, и только вместе мы едины, поэтому давайте подымем тост за самых красивых, нарядных, любящих, веселых богатых…короче, за самых лучших гостей наших молодых!

Подкорректируйте, пожалуйста.. Цель, расшевелить, объеденить, познакомить хоть заочно......(может есть какие-то застольные техники, что не вставать из-за стола, но вроде поучавствовать всем?)

----------


## Кэтринкин

не поверите, готовила этот тост на свадьбу в 100 человек! И не было ни одного человека в черном, синем и зеленом!!!!Короче, не провела)))))ярких цветов не было на свадьбе, и смешано как-то все, не цеплялось на глаз...Так что, не уни-застолка))

----------


## Марина Дудник

*Кэтринкин*, 



> подымем тост


Катя! можно вопрос? А ты именно так сказала гостям? "ПодЫмаем тост"???? Извини, но никогда так больше не говори, это слова паразиты.... ПодНИмем рюмки или бокалы... Тост произносят! Не обижайся на замечание, но возьми на вооружение!

----------


## S1981

Всем привет!!!! Я снова с бредовой идеей. Сразу оговорюсь, придумывать шедевры и сочинять что-то, у меня плохо получается, зато могу доделывать, переделывать, любую идею, где либо услышанную. Вот и сейчас так...... Заказчики попросили задействовать по больше жениха. Что я придумала, нужен ваш совет:
Невесту крадут француз, итальянец и русский (вспоминаем любой анекдот в тему) и соответственно каждый требует своего. Здесь можно объединить все, что в обычной ситуации сделать будет не очень логично. 
1. Француз - рыцарский поединок, мушкетеры
2. Итальянец - серенада в любом виде (лодочник просто супер будет)
3. русский - змей горыныч (материал есть на форуме, спасибо огромное автору).
В результате очень зрелищно должно получится......и невесте приятно, все для нее.....
Как считаете, идея может жить? Может у кого помидоры найдутся?

----------


## Уралочка

> Как считаете, идея может жить? Может у кого помидоры найдутся?


Свет, хорошая идея, но.. если проводить всё сразу - будет , думаю, затянуто.
Хотя... всё можно сократить, или на блоки разбить.  (или я про рыцарей и змея не правильно думаю?! у меня эти штуки, не минутное дело...)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> *Кэтринкин*, 
> 
> 
> Катя! можно вопрос? А ты именно так сказала гостям? "ПодЫмаем тост"???? Извини, но никогда так больше не говори, это слова паразиты.... ПодНИмем рюмки или бокалы... Тост произносят! Не обижайся на замечание, но возьми на вооружение!


присоединяюсь!и руками не махают,а машут!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*S1981*, отличная альтернатива надоевшим пиратам и богатырям!спасибо за наводку.подумаю,как ее развить!
кстати,анекдотов про чукчу тже море!может,пофантазируем?)))

----------


## Марина Дудник

> змей горыныч (материал есть на форуме, спасибо огромное автору).


Киньте в меня ссылочку на подобный материал... или сам материал... на 13 августа свадьба сказка, а я еще не все уложила в сценарий! Пожалуйста!!!  :Blush2:

----------


## Swetka1305

Всем доброго времени суток! У меня вопрос.Только не кидайте в меня тухлые яйца:))) А что если в конкурс для молодоженов "Распределение обязанностей" (это где они шарики поднимают на ответы красный и синий) внести немного конкретики? т.е. не общие вопросы задавать(кто будет рожать? кто мусор выносить? и т.д.  а при встрече заранее выяснить  у них поподробнее...например если они дружат с Ивановыми-то и вопрос значит будет "Кто пойдет к Ивановым в гости?",(Во-первых и всем гостям интересно и Ивановым приятно :))))а если капнуть глубже узнать например кто что не любит делать или забывает....например некоторые люди забывают в машине пепельницу вытряхивать:) или пасту не закрывают зубную,или некоторые никак не могут поделить кофейную чашку(ну нравится именно эта обоим:)))...ну ход моей мысли ясен....мне кажется так интересней было бы...или как?

----------


## Swetka1305

> Всем привет!!!! Я снова с бредовой идеей. Сразу оговорюсь, придумывать шедевры и сочинять что-то, у меня плохо получается, зато могу доделывать, переделывать, любую идею, где либо услышанную. Вот и сейчас так...... Заказчики попросили задействовать по больше жениха. Что я придумала, нужен ваш совет:
> Невесту крадут француз, итальянец и русский (вспоминаем любой анекдот в тему) и соответственно каждый требует своего. Здесь можно объединить все, что в обычной ситуации сделать будет не очень логично. 
> 1. Француз - рыцарский поединок, мушкетеры
> 2. Итальянец - серенада в любом виде (лодочник просто супер будет)
> 3. русский - змей горыныч (материал есть на форуме, спасибо огромное автору).
> В результате очень зрелищно должно получится......и невесте приятно, все для нее.....
> Как считаете, идея может жить? Может у кого помидоры найдутся?


Интересно было бы... А можно француза итальянца и русского заменить на трех мушкетеров,а жених будет Д'Артаньян.  Придумать им какие-нибудь красивенькие костюмчики... и пусть поют,танцуют...вобщем эту тему при желании можно развить...И невеста будет рада увидеть своего жениха в роли героя :Smile3:

----------


## Перина Анна

Привет всем,  мои хорошие. Не была на инку почти год. Материалов  много новых. Дайте ссылку на кричалки,  юбилей и свадьбу.  Пожалуйста, давно не была - глаза в разбег.Добавлю  материал в соответствующие темы. Всем кому всё ещё нужна свадебная  презентация (нарезки) пишите в почту perinaanna@yandex.ru

----------


## selenka07

> Дайте ссылку на кричалки,  юбилей и свадьбу


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E4%FC%E1%E0 - свадьба
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E1%E8%EB%E5%E9   - юбилей

----------


## yurgesovna

> Привет всем,  мои хорошие. Не была на инку почти год. Материалов  много новых. Дайте ссылку на кричалки,  юбилей и свадьбу.  Пожалуйста, давно не была - глаза в разбег.Добавлю  материал в соответствующие темы. Всем кому всё ещё нужна свадебная  презентация (нарезки) пишите в почту perinaanna@yandex.ru



*selenka07*, опередила, молодцы девчёнки, а нарезки презентации можно всем сюда

----------


## Swetka1305

Всем добрый вечер! :Smile3:  Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть тему конкурс со свидетелями?...хочется что-то эдакое...может с костюмами....заранее спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Привет всем,  мои хорошие. Не была на инку почти год. Материалов  много новых.


Анечка-королева кричалок!Рада тебя видеть,что долго не заходила?

----------


## Надежда83

Очень актуальный конкурс "Народный фронт": Выбираем двух представительных мужиков из числа гостей. Каждый из них - кандидат. Кандидат должен собрать голоса. По команде каждый стартует в зал и там женщин целует, а мужчинам жмет руки. На это дается 30 секунд. "Поцелованные - поздорованные" выходят и становятся со стороны своего кандидата. А потом электорат начинает своего кандидата наряжать к выборам (пригодятся скотч, цветная бумага, фломики, ткань какая-нибудь). Оставшиеся за столами гости голосуют.... Победитель объявляется руководителем "Застольного народного фронта", ему выдается свисток. И теперь вместо разноголосых "Наливаааай!!!" руководитель свистит и все все понимают.

----------


## ulybka

> 1. Француз - рыцарский поединок, мушкетеры
> 2. Итальянец - серенада в любом виде (лодочник просто супер будет)
> 3. русский - змей горыныч (материал есть на форуме, спасибо огромное автору).
> В результате очень зрелищно должно получится......и невесте приятно, все для нее.....
> Как считаете, идея может жить? Может у кого помидоры найдутся?


идея должна жить, только я не поняла, а что они должны сделать? или кто? 
француз должен объяснить что он предлагет сделать жениху или как? сорри мысль не уловила, можно еще разок поподробнее для особоодаренных  :Blush2: (можно в личку0

----------


## ulybka

> Интересно было бы... А можно француза итальянца и русского заменить на трех мушкетеров,а жених будет Д'Артаньян.  :


 идея кстати хорошая, мне почему то сразу вот что на ум пришло, а что если жених должен спеть серенаду для невесты с друзьями мушкетерами и подготовить переделку на эту пара пара парадуемся...

----------


## АлексейФ

> француз, итальянец и русский


Спасибо! Интересная идея! И мне она кажется самодостаточной для любого банкета, не только для свадьбы. Француз может бросить перчатку любому гостю, серенаду, соответственно - самой прекрасной даме...




> Киньте в меня ссылочку на подобный материал... или сам материал... на 13 августа свадьба сказка, а я еще не все уложила в сценарий! Пожалуйста!!!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

> На садьбе играли сказу "Красная шапочка". Если честно, назвала ее "Розовая шапочка" ( т.к. реально для сказки красную не нашла). Сценарий сказки взяла с интернета, но убрала полностью слова акторов-гостей и подставила вместо слов музыку, под которую они подтанцовывали. Получилось весело. Если интересно и кому-нибудь понадобится могу прислать. Позже выставлю видео сказки (когда будет диск со свадьбы)


Здравствуйте, мне очень интересно. Если не сложно, пришлите, пожалуйста, на почту v_zlobina@inbox.ru
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## S1981

> Присоединяюсь к просьбе.


Ребятушки, времени нет категорически, простите все пожалуйста. На работе новый начальник, ни минуты продыху, дома ремонт, компьютер только вчера с балкона вытащила, кому еще надо могу кинуть, напишите в личку, по форуме бегать совсем некогда.....

----------


## марина С

вот,вам везет!!! аж завидки берут. а у меня на работе, простите за прдробности, пописать сбегать нет времени... вот думаю памерсы прикупить... :Vah: 
разве у вас на работе социалку не блокируют? 
у нашего начальства все под контролем. :Nono:

----------


## симочка

Мне тоже очень интересно. Если не трудно, то напишите на почту: simochka0306@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> На садьбе играли сказу "Красная шапочка". Если честно, назвала ее "Розовая шапочка" ( т.к. реально для сказки красную не нашла). Сценарий сказки взяла с интернета, но убрала полностью слова акторов-гостей и подставила вместо слов музыку, под которую они подтанцовывали. Получилось весело. Если интересно и кому-нибудь понадобится могу прислать. Позже выставлю видео сказки (когда будет диск со свадьбы)


Здравствуйте. очень интересная идея :) вообще сказки люблю) если не сложно - и мне пожалуйста информацию) мой адрес alenka1588@yandex.ru

----------


## Ильич

> Что это за слово "поводиться"


А появилось такое слово ПРОВЕДЕНЕЦ ! Наберите в любом поисковике.... Оказывается это ТОТ КТО ПРОВОДИТ Гы.....

----------


## KAlinchik

> А появилось такое слово ПРОВЕДЕНЕЦ ! Наберите в любом поисковике.... Оказывается это ТОТ КТО ПРОВОДИТ Гы.....


не, Ильич, это не ведущие, это люди, которые ведут банкет с точки зрения  обеспечения материальной базой.

----------


## дидо

> Фишка в следующем, сердце всегда расположено ПЕРЕД гостями,молодые в центре сердца, а лазер находящийся ЗА молодыми даёт эфект, что они танцуют в лучах(вы же посмотрите на маленькое фото), а лазер, направленный вверх, в глаза не светит!!!
>     Всё продумано, до мелочей - смотрится ошеломительно!!!!! А если кто-то против....зажигайте свои свечи и любуйтесь ими.....Зря я наверное выложила фотки и вообще начала эту тему. Конечно же - СВЕЧИ -ЭТО КРУТО, ВСЕ ДЕЛАЙТЕ СВЕЧИ, ЭТО ЖЕ ТАК "СВЕЖО" И РОМАНТИЧНО, особенно когда их на видео не видно....Эх вы...


я использую сердце 2 месяца с чистой совестью думая о своем ноу..хао , правда не видела.... а все уже давно изобретено! но радует что двигаюсь в правильном направлении

----------


## дидо

Доброго времени! уважаемые форумчане, я совсем недавно на форуме, мне очень хочется выложить что нибудь свое, но это скорее всего окажеться уже придуманным, поэтому разрешите обратиться с просьбой. в субботу свадьба на берегу океана , мне бы пару хороших конкурсов , главное массовых или те ,что именно на открытом воздухе . Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## дидо

> Итак, я переодеваюсь в тетушку Бытовуху ( Элементы костюма кстати еще в разработке- пока думаю. что обязательно нужен домашний затертый халат в цветочек. фартук. комнатные тапочки, вот на голову либо полотенце накрутить (прическа пострадать может) или платочек) . Значит представляюсь незваной гостей, располагаюсь между молодыми за столом (можно театрально обыграть. стульчик подставить, их друг от друга отодвинуть) Г


А на голову парик с парачкой бигудюшек

----------


## цокотуха

незнаю по теме ли нет. я как новичок,но очень хочется что то предложить. 
делаю свадьбу к 2му сентября-второй раз за мой новый опыт тамады. учусь вместе с вами.
песенку на мотив буратино переделала на себя. может какие слова покажуться знакомыми,но я по памяти и сама писала т.е. сочиняла.конечно за идею у когото взяла-спасибо им огромное.
Кто построит новый дом?
машину купит и гараж притом?
кто посадит целый сад?
и дочке,сыну будет рад?
кто будет самыв верным мужем?
Скажите,кто Светлане нужен?
Же-ня Же-них
2
Кто дому даст тепло,уют?
и счастье и любовь в нем заживут?
Не будет кто его пилить,
а будет пиво приносить,По выходным футбол включать
и раз в 5 лет детей рожать?
Све-та Же-на
3
Кто,обойди хоть целый свет,Ю
А луцшей пары в мире нет?
У кого прекрасные друзья
их родственники-лучшая семья?
кого мы поздравлять пришли 
с праздником большой любви?
шо-ло-хо-вы!

----------


## дидо

> незнаю по теме ли нет. я как новичок,но очень хочется что то предложить.
>     делаю свадьбу к 2му сентября-второй раз за мой новый опыт тамады. учусь вместе с вами.
>     песенку на мотив буратино переделала на себя. может какие слова покажуться знакомыми,но я по памяти и сама писала т.е. сочиняла.конечно за идею у когото взяла-спасибо им огромное.


молодец! 1 и 2 куплет здорово, а 3 мне кажется не совсем ложиться, 3,4 строчки. может "У них прекрасные дружья, на свадьбе все одна семья"  А петь сама будешь?

----------


## цокотуха

да,не скажу что голосиста. но я сочиняла в таком же стиле к маме на юбилей-и всем понравилась сама кричалка-с удовольствием во весь голос кричали -на-ша-Ле-на! спасибо,за подсказку

----------


## цокотуха

еще на два юбилея-для женщин одной 30,второй 50 было(моя мама)))),делала ромашку. цветок из картона с отрывными листочками. листочков 6 на каждом было по желанию. можно и смь-цветик -семицветик. мол,каждый мечтает чтобы всего его желания исполнялись,так мы сейчас и подарим эту ромашку желаний,да прямо сейчас эти желания с нашей помощью и начнут исполняться. попрошу гостей расчитаться по порядку до 6. первый,второй и т.д. желания любые как вам нравиться. н-р: №1 хочу чтобы меня поцеловали,№2 хочу почувствовать себя королевой. выходили все под номером 2-надевали ей корону,садили на стул и поднимали наверх. № 3 хочу чтобы мне спели песю и т.д. на мамином юбилее все желания типа на стуле поднять и поцеловать достались исключительно мужчинам-а ведь не нарочно( довольны были все и мама и гости.). честно не могу сказать где взяла идею. но делала под себя.

----------


## макушка

Здравствуйте форумчане!!!Я новичок на форуме,но имею опыт ведения.Спасибо за хорошие идеи.Хочу не только пользоваться,но и делиться.Провожу на юбилеях у дам.Вывожу виновницу из зала.И прошу мужчин взять в руки букеты(все эти букеты уже были вручены имениннице по приходу гостей и уже либо свалены в кучу,либо запиханы в вазы).Строю их в ряд зараннее все объясняю,входит именинница,ставлю ее в центр и мы делаем ей как бы рамку для фото из букетов.То тесть вокруг все в цветах и мужчинах.Получается очень красиво.

----------


## Богиня

> незнаю по теме ли нет. я как новичок,но очень хочется что то предложить. 
> делаю свадьбу к 2му сентября-второй раз за мой новый опыт тамады.


хочу дать совет... если планируете совершенствоваться (не застрять на потоковых свадьбах за низкую цену...), отходите от детских песен и незатейливых детских мотивчиков... :No2:  :flower: , свой статус надо выстраивать СРАЗУ.

----------


## вера денисенко

> хочу дать совет... если планируете совершенствоваться (не застрять на потоковых свадьбах за низкую цену...), отходите от детских песен и незатейливых детских мотивчиков..., свой статус надо выстраивать СРАЗУ.


спасибо за совет)))

----------


## цокотуха

окей спасибо,но там молодежная свадьба-ему 20лет ей 23 и все гости такие же. думала должно пройти в качестве кричалки-сама слышала на подобе и кричала с удовольствием. а вообщем то! я согласна с любой критикой.хочется учиться и действительно направляться в правильном русле.самой себя увидеть со стороны сложнее.

----------


## цокотуха

ломаю голову. может кто сможет помочь? есть такие игры,как держать частями тела шарик или дисксд например. пара танцует зажимая предмет например лбами,на след композиции-попами))) а вот по какие мелодии и в какой последовательности
?

----------


## Уралочка

> ломаю голову. может кто сможет помочь? есть такие игры,как держать частями тела шарик или дисксд например. пара танцует зажимая предмет например лбами,на след композиции-попами))) а вот по какие мелодии и в какой последовательности
> ?


Думаю, не принципиально какие мелодии. ЛЮБЫЕ!!! Какие Вашей душЕ угодно. Или я ошибаюсь?! Чередуйте быстрые и медленные (можно включить и танцы народов : лезгинку, барыню, гопак....)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*цокотуха*,Любая   полька   подойдет   для конкурса с шарами....А вот очередность.....Поиграйте  с   подружкой или с мужем-поймете...начиная с самого простого....шарик,зажать животами, спинами, лбами, номами, ушами, боками, попами, коленями.....Можно, конечно и с нарезками, но для начала   попробуйте просто   под  веселую   музыку.

----------


## Богиня

> окей спасибо,но там молодежная свадьба-ему 20лет ей 23 и все гости такие же. думала должно пройти в качестве кричалки-сама слышала на подобе и кричала с удовольствием. а вообщем то! я согласна с любой критикой.хочется учиться и действительно направляться в правильном русле.самой себя увидеть со стороны сложнее.


20-23, узнайте какой стиль музыки нравится, может конкретная песня, под фонограмму напишите слова, это будет гораздо интереснее... :Yes4:

----------


## lilsing

Есть в нете программы для воспроизведения музыки, благодаря которым можно менять темп музыки, так вот я это к чему - во время звучания какой либо мелодии (макарена кстати на ура идёт) можно поставить сначала песенку в обычном темпе, а потом, по ходу её звучания, увеличивать или замедлять темп - некоторые из танцующих раняют свои шарики из-за бурного приступа ржача.)))))))))

----------


## светик семицветик

> идея должна жить, только я не поняла, а что они должны сделать? или кто? 
> француз должен объяснить что он предлагет сделать жениху или как? сорри мысль не уловила, можно еще разок поподробнее для особоодаренных (можно в личку0


Добрый вечер, можно и мне присоседиться и тоже скинуть  в личку ? Заранее спасибо

----------


## цокотуха

спасибо девочки! вы все чудо-не оставляете без внимания! спасибо. пишу сценарий конкурсы вспоминаю все что сама видела. мамочки,мандраж уже.скоро пятница-сама по неопытности незнаю что лучше пойдет..но хочется всегда верить в лучшее!!

----------


## макушка

> Доброго времени! уважаемые форумчане, я совсем недавно на форуме, мне очень хочется выложить что нибудь свое, но это скорее всего окажеться уже придуманным, поэтому разрешите обратиться с просьбой. в субботу свадьба на берегу океана , мне бы пару хороших конкурсов , главное массовых или те ,что именно на открытом воздухе . Заранее спасибо!!!


У меня есть сценарий именно морской тематики,брала с нета,но переработала.У меня круиз помогают совершить гости.Можно включить свадебные традиции разных стран.Выбираю боцманов-вахта на корабле,кто не пьет-за борт,кто не танцует туда же.Они берут группу потдержки и танцуют "Яблочко"-изображая стили плавания и ныряния.Плюс делаю застольные перепевки о море,океане,реке и т.д.Туда же можно танец со шваброй,все парами-один драит палубу,остановка музыки все меняются,и нужно успеть захватить пару(известный конкурс,но можно обыграть в тему)

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Кто делает "зонт"для молодых( первый дом)-делюсь собственным стихотворением-подводкой.
Зонт для молодых.
Вчера еще гуляли вы заручку.
Держала ты букет, а он смотрел в глаза.
И первые признанья на скамейке
В том парке, где он ждал тебя.
Сегодня вы законные супруги
Сбылось все то, о чем мечтали вы
Но ведь не зря в народе ходят слухи
Что жизнь прожить- не поле перейти.
Но для счастливой жизни, что же не хватает?
Вокруг друзья, семья и вся родня
Подарки, шутки, тосты, поздравленья
Любимые, горящие глаза…
Все есть, но нет фундамента, основы
Где гнездышко вдвоем совьете вы
Где шторки ты любимые повесишь,
Цветы посадишь необычайной красоты.
Давайте вместе молодым поможем
Чтоб были лад, любовь и красота
Мы по кирпичику их домик первый сложем
Пусть не надолго, пусть не навсегда.
Они раскрыли зонт- вот вам и крыша
Теперь за вами дело, господа!
Бросайте шарики любимым и подругам 
И стены возведем мы теремка!
На славу домик получился
Спасибо вам, сердечные друзья!
Невеста с женихом из своего окошка
Помашут ручкой и улыбнуться Вам!( авторск)

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Тем, кто делает " Благовест":

Пусть этот звон весь белый свет услышит!
 И ваше счастье, радость пусть увидят -
Все те, кому вы дороги, Кто любит вас. 
За счастье молодых! И в добрый час!

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Мне очень не нравится, когда на обряде "прощание с девичьей фамилией"-лопают шар с фамилией. Это ужасно! Я делаю так:

Сегодня в Загсе наша невеста узаконила свои отношения с женихом. Отныне они муж и жена!
Им выдали свидетельство о заключении брака, в котором говорится, что теперь у них все общее и даже что? Фамилия. А кто из гостей знает, какая теперь фамилия у нашей невесты? Я знаю, что молодая жена приготовила для своего папы сюрприз. Давайте вместе посмотрим, что же это?
( кружка с девичьей фамилией дарится папе, а папа в свою очередь, дарит дочке куклу- символ прошедшего детства) Все это сопровождается стихотворением про папу и дочь( не пишу, т.к не мое) и после подарков у меня танец папы с невестой!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Бросайте шарики любимым и подругам 
> И стены возведем мы теремка!


Олеся... гости бросают шары и из них делается дом??? как с помощью чего???
Хочу поблагодарить, что хоть кто-то действительно делиться авторским..

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> Олеся... гости бросают шары и из них делается дом??? как с помощью чего???


Олеся, присоединяюсь к вопросу. Наверное это очень зрелищно, расскажи пожалуйста.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> гости бросают шары и из них делается дом??


насколько я знаю-это клубочкииз ниточек или серпантина, которые свисая образуют стены домика

----------


## o.istranina

Здравствуйте всем! Очень рада всех видеть. Хочу рассказать как я обыгрываю  свечу молодых. Раньше зажигала очаг, но одна пара раскритиковала, типа у всех так. И вот что я придумала. Вручаю молодым горящие свечи и объясняю, столько 
- то лет назад вы родились, загорелась ваша свеча жизни, и росли вы в заботе и любви и бла бла... Но с сегодняшнего дня вы соеденяете свои судьбы и пойдете по жизни как единое целое. Как говорит Библия - Оставит человек отца своего и мать свою и прилепится к жене своей и будут двое одна плоть (Бытие гл 2:24) Молодые от своих свечей зажигают одну (она стоит на столе , специально покупаем красивую) А потом тушим их свечи. А я говорю отныне вы живете ради друг друга а значит нужно попрощаться с эгоизмом и себялюбием и т.д. и т. п. и задуваем свечи. Может сумбурно описала, но на свадьбе вышло не плохо и молодым понравилось.

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Да. это клубки из ниток( не шерсть, а подешевле) Смотрится очень красиво. Я пока не знаю, как здесь вкладываются фотографии. У меня можно на одноклассниках посмотреть. Научите, я сброшу сюда.

----------


## Олеся Соколова

Подготовить: 25 мотков белых ниток, 2 ножниц и заказать у портнихи белый  зонт!
Из гостей делаете круг, раздаете через одного нитки. Я читаю стихотворение, можно своими словами сказать: Сегодня желали , дарили ,напутствовали наших молодых. и ве вроде бы уже есть, но нет их общего семейного гнезда, дома...бла-бла...и с помощью Вас, гости, мы и построим ПЕрвый Семейный Дом! ..под красивую музыку гости перекидывают через зонт нитки. получается кокон. Потом Мамы ножницами разрезают эти нити и "открывают" молодым дорогу в счастливую жизнь!

----------


## Татка Натка

Надеюсь, первый блин не будет комом, и мой опыт (сын ошибок трудных) кому-то пригодится! Я для удобства и собственной безопасности прошу молодых подписать бриф на разработку свадебного торжества, в котором все подробненько прописываю. Загрузить не могу(пишет некорректный...) Поэтому вот так:

Бриф на проведение свадебного торжества 
(приложение к договору №________ от ____________)


День торжества (1,2)	
Время регистрации	
Начало 	
Окончание *	
Место проведения	
Кол-во гостей	
Тематика (сценарий)	
	жених	невеста
Возраст		
Образование		
Брак по счету		
Свидетели 		

Родители		

Дедушки		
Бабушки		
Братья		
Сестры		
Взаимоотношения (проблемы)		

Обязательные моменты		
Встреча молодых (каравай шампанское, калач мед, шампанское конфеты, вырезание сердца – на выбор)	
Дарение	
Первый танец	
Букет Подвязка	
Кража невесты	
Кража туфли	
Снятие фаты	
Продажа спиртного	
Продажа торта	
Денежные конкурсы	
Подготовка номеров с гостями	
Любимая песня	
Театральный реквизит	
Полиграфия	
Фото/видео	
Дополнительные услуги**: 
доставка торта и букета
творческие коллективы

Утверждено _________________________________________________

Полезно или нет?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Надеюсь, первый блин не будет комом, и мой опыт (сын ошибок трудных) кому-то пригодится! Я для удобства и собственной безопасности прошу молодых подписать бриф на разработку свадебного торжества, в котором все подробненько прописываю. Загрузить не могу(пишет некорректный...) Поэтому вот так:
> 
> Бриф на проведение свадебного торжества 
> (приложение к договору №________ от ____________)
> 
> 
> День торжества (1,2)	
> Время регистрации	
> Начало 	
> ...


очень даже полезно)))) Спасибо вам большое))))

----------


## макушка

> Мне очень не нравится, когда на обряде "прощание с девичьей фамилией"-лопают шар с фамилией. Это ужасно! Я делаю так:
> 
> Сегодня в Загсе наша невеста узаконила свои отношения с женихом. Отныне они муж и жена!
> Им выдали свидетельство о заключении брака, в котором говорится, что теперь у них все общее и даже что? Фамилия. А кто из гостей знает, какая теперь фамилия у нашей невесты? Я знаю, что молодая жена приготовила для своего папы сюрприз. Давайте вместе посмотрим, что же это?
> ( кружка с девичьей фамилией дарится папе, а папа в свою очередь, дарит дочке куклу- символ прошедшего детства) Все это сопровождается стихотворением про папу и дочь( не пишу, т.к не мое) и после подарков у меня танец папы с невестой!


Спасибо Олеся!Хочу поделиться и своей нароботочкой.У меня невесте перед входом в кафе(конечно это по сезону)папа передает гелевый шар на котором золотыми буквами девичья фамилия.Я говорю:
Фамилию родителей ты с гордость носила,
Но у любви волшебная есть сила-
Вот дочь уходит в дом другой 
И не берет фамилию с собой.
Но ты ( имя) не грусти ее в небо отпусти...
И новую фамилию ты с гордостью носи!

----------


## макушка

Привет форумчане!!!Еще хочу поделиться:мы молодых встречаем  с караваем в зале уже с микрофоном музыкальным сопровождением(а на улице сыпем все что хотят,фамилию обыгрываем,голубей,бокалы разбиваем)И вот каравай.Есть много вариантов слов под это дело,но не мои,но если нужно могу поднлиться.Гости у меня стоят живым коридором или полукругом,молодые завершают все с караваем мамы поднимают каравай делают ворота,молодые загадывают желание,проходят под караваем,потом свидетели.И мамы просто на время опускают каравай.Мы провожаем молодых к столу.А гостей прошу еще подождать и поаплодироавть,И самое главное вспомнить самое заветное желание.Потом мамы снова поднимают каравай,а я прошу всех гостей взяться за руки и соеденить,сплести крепкие семейные узы,цепи Гименея.И чем крепче будете держаться тем крепче будет брак.Сама становлюсь первой и под русский наигрыш веду гостей хороводом под каравай,делая змейку,кольца.Под караваем каждый загадывает желание.Я веду танец в руке микрофон,и как только прошел последний гость сразу говорю:
Приветствую гостей,что молодых пришли поздравить!
Чтоб эту свадьбу на века прславить!
Что бы союзу этому воздать хвалу
Я приглашаю всех гостей к столу!
Может кому-то пригодиться,буду рада.

----------


## Татка Натка

Уважаемые форумчане! выкладываю прошлогодний сценарий корпоратива для врачей, но для начала необходимые пояснения: ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ - это шарик с блестками внутри и запиской-предсказанием, заныканный в зале, на него приклеена звездочка с номером. Кто за чем- это с шариками на столах у каждого прибора. Хваталки - это руки такие игрушечные, в Детском мире купила,типа как у терминатора... В них можно взять исключительно стакан :Yahoo: 
Извинения за краткость сценария, никогда не расписываю дословно, общие черты, сами домыслите, я уверена!

1. Торжественная часть
И вот настал наш новогодний бал!
Оденем маски, сбросим с плеч печали!
Чтоб нашей жизни шумный карнавал
Умчал нас в неизведанные дали
Открыты перед нами все пути
Стремимся мы наверх, все выше к звездам
Так поспешим же в новый год войти
Мечтать и верить никогда не поздно
Желаем всем в преддверье торжества
Здоровья, интересных светлых будней
Заслуженной пусть будет похвала
Задачи важными а жизнь не слишком трудной!
  Кто за чем сюда пришел
Красный – Красный цвет – один ответ – заводилы лучше нет. До упаду пляски песни (чтоб фото были интересней)
Желтый – золотые наши люди, все равно что есть на блюде, знают все, про всех всегда. Новость есть? Конечно да!
Синий –  ваш здоровый аппетит никому не повредит раз налито надо выпить что же без толку стоит
Зеленый -  к вам за помощью идет лучший друг, бездомный кот. И поэтому сегодня пить, гулять вам без хлопот, вас до дому довезут, денег на такси дадут!
Салют из шариков
Тост  В блеске елочных игрушек, в скрипе снега под ногой
Этот праздник самый лучший
 К каждому идет домой.
В окна желтые стучится и с мешком наперевес
Обещает что случится
Много сказочных чудес!
Часовые стрелки встали в свой последний хоровод
Знали мы, что он настанет
Этот самый новый год!

Поздравление руководителя
 Тост 
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ
Аукцион про старый год (хлопки на цифру)
Наконец-то мы дождались этого замечательного праздника, который наступает только 1 раз в году!
Собираясь на эту вечеринку женщины 3 раза переодевались, выбирая наряд, мужчины 4 раза брызнули на себя одеколоном…
Очень много событий случилось в уходящем году – у кого-то родился 1 ребенок, у кого-то 4 внученка!
Некоторым подняли зарплату на 10 процентов,
Кто-то влюбился сразу в четыре новых марки автомобиля.
Женщины прочитали 7 или 8 новых романов, мужчины не меньше 10 раз  помогали мыть посуду!
Событий было множество, но в тот волшебный миг, когда часы бьют 12 раз, каждый мечтает об исполнении того самого, одного заветного желания, ради которого можно совершить миллион безумных поступков!     Тост 
2. Выход деда Мороза. Снегурочка ушла на чужой праздник, а сейчас такая индустрия развитая, вкалывают роботы, счастлив человек. Сделать заготовку, а ДМ оживит.
8 загадок на кандидатов
Собери снегурочку   (шарики, скотч ножницы, бумага и маркер)
 ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 1
3. Выход Алисы и Базилио
Просят денег на проведение корпоратива сказочных персонажей,  убогие, заработать не могут, а праздника хочется!  Если гости сами попробуют как они калеки что-нибудь сделать – уйдут и мешать не будут
Конкурс сиамские близнецы.  4 чел
Связанные ногами преодолевают дистанцию, вырезают снежинку и вешают ее на елку
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 2
 новогодние традиции (рассказываю про разные страны)
4. Выход шерифа (чтобы отметить новый год, нужна текила! Надо помочь и мексиканцам встретить НГ)
Конкурс ковбоев с лассо 6 чел
 На коне скачут к кактусу, бросают лассо
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 3
5. Восточные красавицы и хан
Надоели эти танцы, надо чему-то новому гарем научить. Лучшей группе будет оплачен тур в Арабские эмираты  в качестве учителей для красавиц
Танцевальный марафон  8-10 чел
Аукцион ассоциации
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 4
аукцион комплимент на букву К(похвалить Кота и Кролика)
6. Выход Доктора Айболита и медсестры 
Животные тоже хотят праздновать, но кто к ним подойдет в клетке?
Хваталки  Напоить животных в клетке  2 команды по 5 чел
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 5
7. Выход царя и царевны Царевна хочет замуж, а принцам нужны гламурные красотки, все воооот такие. Наши врачи могут что угодно и недорого! 3 пары
Пластический хирург  Обосновать выбор размера, чтобы царевна купила их модель.
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 6
8. Выход Колдуньи с гаданием - гороскопом на новый год
Игра шляпа профпригодности
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 7
9. Выход кошки и кролика 2 САМЫХ СЕКСУАЛЬНЫХ ЗВЕРЯ
Игра Норки  6 дев + 7 мальчиков
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 8
Шумовой оркестр
 Бубен маракасы молоток  2 свистка поднос   
ЗВЕЗДА УДАЧИ 9  10

----------


## Люсьен2011

Перечисляю некоторые моменты свадьбы, которые нужно обсудить, чтобы узнать ваше мнение и пожелания.
.
ФИО жениха, возраст:
ФИО невесты, возраст:
Какая будет Фамилия:
Дата проведения:
Количество гостей:
Место организации праздника и время:
Имя свидетеля:
Имя свидетельницы:
 Где будет проходить встреча в зале или на улице? Запуск в небо голубей, шаров?
Ваш приезд в ресторан: проходите по коридору, состоящему из ваших гостей. Хотите ли посыпание вас? Если да, чем? Варианты: мелкие монеты, конфеты; лепестки роз,рис. Надо ли использовать ленты. То, что выберете, приготавливаете заранее, привозите в ресторан накануне или привозят в день свадьбы родители. 
Ваш вариант:

Каравай будет? Бокалы с шампанским? Будете ли бить бокалы? И хотите ли вообще после каравая запивать шампанским? (если да, то бокалы тоже нужно передать в ресторан заранее).Каравай кусать или ломать

Вход в зал: свободный, определённая сумма, мелкие подарки.

Вручение подарков в самом начале свадьбы и во время тостов – самый оптимальный вариант, согласны? Или хотите только во время тостов? Цветы в начале свадьбы.

 Рассаживание за стол: первыми молодые или гости?

Семьи полные? Родители не в разводе? Все ли присутствуют на свадьбе? 
Родители жениха(сколько лет вместе)- 
Бабушки,дедушки:
Родители невесты(сколько лет вместе)-
 Бабушки,дедушки

Будет ли первый ваш танец? Какую выбрали мелодию для первого танца? Кто подбирает сами или ведущая? Будет ли танец невесты с папой или жениха с мамой? Танец будет только для вас или задествовать родителей и гостей?

Зажжение семейного очага? Да, нет? (это традиция, когда две мамы зажигают своими свечами символ вашего очага – вашу свеч

Вопрос детей: мальчик-девочка. Тема затрагивается без сбора денег на мальчика и девочку.Или хотите собирать деньги?   Или вообще эту тему не затрагивать?

Кража невесты – нужна ли??? (кража только при желании гостей украсть невесту, или запланировать) происходит после одной из танцевальных пауз, перед тем, как гостям садиться за стол, но желательно невесте далеко и надолго не прятаться. Если кражу точно не хотите, укажите. Но и будем действовать по ситуации

Застольная викторина: любимое жениха, невесты (примеры вопросов) Да,нет (обычно гости вовлекаются с удовольствием)

Продажа 1го куска торта? (только первого) Или не продавать, а разыграть его среди гостей?

Бросание букета или передача его с закрытыми глазами? 

Бросание подвязки?

Ваше ответное слово и благодарность гостям - в конце праздника?

Будем ли мести сор?

Будут ли награждаться гости? 

 Награждать медалями родителей? Шуточными подарками?(поварёшка,кошелёк,сковорода,молоток с гвоздями)

Как будет расположен стол?

Конечно же, тосты будут разбавлены  развлечениями для гостей, конкурсами.

Ваши пожелания по проведению праздника.

Контактный телефон:

может кому пригодится такой вариант.

----------


## энн

это недавнее моё сочинение - представление гостей в стихах, здест уже много подобного, но всё же...
Ведущий. Дорогие друзья, с рождением новой семьи каждый из вас приобрёл новых родственников, а кто-то пусть обретёт друзей! Для некоторых это первая встреча. 
Позвольте застолье начать с представленья
Молодожёнов, их близких, друзей!

Невеста прекрасна, как нежный бутон,
Талантов, причём у неё миллион!
Стихи сочиняет, пишет статьи,
Рисует, поёт и танцует АХ ТИ!!!
Страсть к путешествиям разным питает,
Объездить весь шар земной обещает.

Супруг Алексей – переводчик отменный.
Знает он толк в самолётах военных.
Мечтает он стать режиссёром однажды,
А мужа такого хотелось бы каждой!

Вот Ольга Александровна, мамочка невесты!
Сердце очень доброе и речи всегда к месту!

Юрий Васильевич – папа невесты.
Он инженер – добрый и честный.
Знает в компьютерах толк, но сильнее
Любит он море, что в дымке синеет.
Можно представить его ещё так – 
Юрий Василич – бывалый моряк!

Мамин брат – Александр- 
Бывший пограничник!
Весельчак, охотник классный! Дяденька отличный!!!

А его жена – Людмила
Тоже учит деток милых!


Мамы старший брат – Сергей!
Глаз-алмаз, стреляет в цель!
Как только мама Сашу родила,
Он стал племяшку звать «кума»!

Вот его жена Татьяна – женщина занятная!
Здесь беседовать с ней будет каждому приятно!

А Любовь Юрьевна у нас – мама Алексея!
Она – учитель! В первый класс детей ведите к ней Вы!

Валерий Васильевич – это у нас классный отец жениха!
Готовит он блюда – ну, прям, высший класс!
Котлеты, десерты, уха!

Свидетель Саша – лучший друг, 
Тот щёлкнет – этот рядом вдруг!
Сашина девушка – девушка Саша!
Активная, классная, ну, в общем наша!

А вот свидетельница Света!
Подруга детства Саши это!
Хоть видятся в полгода раз,
У них – невидимая связь!

Друг жениха – Вершинин Лёша!
Заметьте – паренёк хороший!
Следит он зорко, чтоб отменно 
В подъезде лифт работал непременно!

Третий Алёша – Лёша Колесников!
Вы не поверите, просто кудесник он!
Он обалденно на сцене танцует!
Нас, я надеюсь, он побалует!

Саша Шарапов – талантливый парень!
Вот кто придумал всю мебель, что в баре!

А где же Костя, Лёшин брат?
Автомобильный он гигант!
Могу сказать я Вам одно лишь…
Коль рядом Кости нет, уехал – не догонишь!

Настенька, где Вы наш свет, покажитесь!
Рецептом своей красоты поделитесь!

А вот Светлана Юрьевна, воспитатель – высший класс
По воспитанью деток специалист у нас!

Талант в себе открыл давно Таронов Николай.
Он книги пишет, приходи к нему ты и читай!

А супруга его – Антонина
Детей обучила в Чите половину!

Друг – Иван Белобородов мыслит креативно.
Купил машину… В бизнесе он парень перспективный!

Вот Катя Рассолова – вторая Каменская,
Её работа вовсе не женская,
Но Катя как девушка крайне опасна, 
К тому на гитаре играет прекрасно!

Дядя Гена – бизнесмен!
Он торгует рыбой!
Широка его душа, доброты в нём – глыба!
И скажу вам по секрету
С ним жены сегодня нету!

Галя – подруга невесты, свободная.
Пионерка, спортсменка, красавица модная!

А Дыжит и Баир – красивая пара! Смотрите, любуйтесь (пока ещё даром).

И так, просто, скромно работает тута
Для Вас самородок, талант – Анюта!

----------


## ulybka

> Здравствуйте всем! Очень рада всех видеть. Хочу рассказать как я обыгрываю  свечу молодых. Раньше зажигала очаг, но одна пара раскритиковала, типа у всех так. И вот что я придумала. Вручаю молодым горящие свечи и объясняю, столько 
> - то лет назад вы родились, загорелась ваша свеча жизни, и росли вы в заботе и любви и бла бла... Но с сегодняшнего дня вы соеденяете свои судьбы и пойдете по жизни как единое целое. Как говорит Библия - Оставит человек отца своего и мать свою и прилепится к жене своей и будут двое одна плоть (Бытие гл 2:24) Молодые от своих свечей зажигают одну (она стоит на столе , специально покупаем красивую) А потом тушим их свечи. А я говорю отныне вы живете ради друг друга а значит нужно попрощаться с эгоизмом и себялюбием и т.д. и т. п. и задуваем свечи. Может сумбурно описала, но на свадьбе вышло не плохо и молодым понравилось.


 вот про библию все таки лишне тут и вот это себялюбие и эгоизм тут не к чему!
а

----------


## LABUH LEON

> вот про библию все таки лишне тут и вот это себялюбие и эгоизм тут не к чему!
> а


Поддерживаю!!! Не стоит, в застолье вспоминать Библию.
Когда на банкете присутствуют священники,то ВНАЧАЛЕ, они благословляют "трапезу".
А нам ведущим, я думаю, не нужно  касаться этой темы.

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> Да. это клубки из ниток( не шерсть, а подешевле) Смотрится очень красиво. Я пока не знаю, как здесь вкладываются фотографии. У меня можно на одноклассниках посмотреть. Научите, я сброшу сюда.


Олеся, я посмотрела в одноклассниках, очень красиво и необычно. Я так понимаю, что клубочки вы наматываете небольшие? Чтобы он в полете весь размотался?

----------


## вера денисенко

Так как я любитель всякого рода превращений и театрализаций с приёмами персонификации образа, так как я режиссёр детского театрального коллектива,и часто приходиться выступать на разных сценических площадках и там где нет вообще сцены и мало места,то мне пришлось создать или изобрести мобильные декорации-реквизиты,которые выполняют по  необходимости одну или две функции и эти же трансфомеры я использую так же в детских утренниках,юбилеях и думаю что буду использовать на свадьбах...может кому-то пригодиться, может у кого тоже такое есть,ведь мы живём в разных концах планеты и у творческих людей мысли бываю сходятся и идеи тоже... И так начинаю:
Люблю зонты,так как считаю прекрасным не только реквизитом ,но и декорацией у меня их 5 и все разных размеров из них 2 трости,на эти зонты я сшила чехлы на резинках,они легко одеваются на уже открытый зонт...например,сказка где нужна полянка чехол зелёный фон и на нём 5 ромашек,можете на все пять зонтов одеть такие чехлы и положить на площадке и у вас создаться образ полянки...тем кто используем приём путешествия на свадьбах,юбилеях можно одеть чёрные чехол со звёздным небом и пожал уста перемещайтесь во времени.....пока летите с этим зонтом,берёте другой на том чехол с тем фоном,который любит страна в которую вы прилетаете и на этом фоне например силуэт Эйфилевой башни...вот вам и Франция...и т.д. буду рада если это кому пригодиться...я уже использую этот приём 15 лет и всегда он смотрится  неожиданно и красиво ведь движений с зонтом можно придумать множества...когда я начинала у меня не было ничего и вот приходилось как-то выходить из положения, а сейчас я даже рада что мне не надо возить вагон декораций и реквизита... :flower:

----------


## Lizaele

> Итак начинаю:
> Люблю зонты,так как считаю прекрасным не только реквизитом ,но и декорацией


 Вера! Замечательная идея, мне очень нравится! 
А что еще ты используешь в качестве мобильной декорации и создания атмосферы?

----------


## макушка

Привет форумчане!Хочу поделиться.Есть известная песня-
Кто родился в январе,вставай,вставай,вставай...
Чарочку хмельную,скорее выпивай.
Я ее переделала,и она очень хорошо идет на юбилеях мужчин,но думаю можно переделать и для дам.
Например юбиляра зовут Игорь.
А кому наш Игорь сын,вставай,вставай,вставай,
Чарочку хмельную,скорее выпивай(эти строчку пою 2 раза,пока пьют)
И пошло-А кому наш Игорь муж,сват,брат,свекр,тесть,отец,деверь,друг.
И пару поправок делаю в шаблоне-
А кому начальник он,вставай...
А кому он подчиненный...
И если дети маленькие или внуки-
Чароку с лимонадом скорее выпивай.
И в конце-Все кого он пригласил,вставай вставай,вставай
И за юбиляра скорее выпивай...Делаю на 2-3 тост.Как бы и гостей  показываю друг другу,и сразу раскрепощает зал.

----------


## вера денисенко

может и  это бонально,но я очень люблю стулья...просто их обожаю и шью чехлы,разные по цвету, и по форме ,сзади обязательно кармашки и большие и маленькие,для реквизита....очень люблю обручи...у меня есть две стойки,они быстро разбираюся и не тяжёлые (муж сделал) и побокам стоек муж просверлили множества отверстий и на обручах тоже сдела дырочки и вот я вставляюб обруч между стойками и закрепляю согнутям гвозиком и обруч может крутиться,если нужно чтобы просто стоял то фиксирую болтом с гайкой...тоже использую его в своих постановках с элеменами превращения и т д. если ипользую элементы теневого театра я тени я обожаю,то на две прекладины свеху кладу поперечную(как в кукльном театре)    меня есть белая ткань для теней и несколько других фонов...всего не перечислишь ...так как у меня нет возможности делать стационарные декорации и нет финансовых средств...вот и приходиться как-то выходить из положения.... рада если кому-то пригодитья...

----------


## вера денисенко

Хочу ещё предложить не большую миниатюру...
На сцене не большой стол(желательно письменный),на столе лежат стопка тетрадей с одной стороны и два учебника русккого языка и литературы,и телефон.За столом сидит в очках учительница и проверяет тетради....звонок..учитель от неожиданности подпрыгивает,берет трубку..
Учитель: школа...Да...да...это школа...Кто у телефона?(повторяет текст звонившего),как кто? Учитель русинского языка и литературы Зайкина...да..да...Зайкина...А вы кто?Инспектор по делам несовершеннолетних!  Козлов....очень приятно познакомиться....поняла..поняла...Значит вам позвать к телефону за уча по внеклассной работе Волкову...хорошо..хорошо..сейчас позову...кладёт трубку на стол и кричит(в коридоре)..Позовите Волкову,Козлов её срочно к телефону зовёт, Зайкина с учительской передала.... :flower:

----------


## Люсьен2011

спасибо всем форумчанам за ваши наработки.  слепила  с вашей помощью такой конкурс(скорее игровой блок)  для свадьбы. Конечно ничего нового, но проходит весело. Выбираются  девушки – по просьбе приносят что либо из зала. Девушка которая прибегает последней  выбывает–выбирает карточку обязательство(например-пригласить молодых в кино ). Когда их остаётся трое-прошу принести мужскую рубашку. Две девушки почти победили ,прошу их одеть мужчин в маленьких лебедей( закатываем брюки, одеваем юбки,чепчики,соски). Танцуют танец маленьких лебедей. Побеждает та которая быстрей снимет лебединную одежду и оденет рубашку. Награждаю всех четверых.

----------


## вера денисенко

Уже много лет(15) я играю в такую игру,тоже смотрю по обстоятельствам и атмосфере на празднике,но моим гостям нравится...может кому-то пригодиться

Игра «Весна» приглашаются 10 человек и их нужно разделить на две команды,  раздаются всем членам команд карточки с буквами одинаковые для обоих команд ( А,С,Н,Е,В)).  Для веселья можно назвать команды.»( «Сникерс и Карамельки»-если девушки и парни отдельно)
Ведущий :Дорогие друзья, у вас у каждого по букве, сейчас  я буду задавать вопрос, а ответ вы должны составить из этих букв, что у вас в руках, буквы не передаём, а именно строимся в слово, кто быстрее ответит( встанет в слово), по итогам правильных ответов, та команда победит и  так начали:
1.Какая река протекает во Франции?(Сена).
2. Какая  есть модель самолёта? (АН)
3.Как звали первую женщину на земле? (Ева)
4.По чему течёт кровь в человеке?(Вена)
5.На какой реке стоит город Санкт-Петербург?(Нева)
6.  Как называется японская национальная денежная единица?(Ена)
7.Мужское имя? (Сева)
8.Как называется посев зерновых культур?(Сев)
9.Как называется тяжесть какого либо тела? (вес)
10.Самое прекрасное время года?( Весна)
Ведущий: и так победила команда( название команды)!
Примечание: можно задействовать и тех кто сидит за столом, разделить их на болельщиков   команд, болельщики чья команда  отвечает правильно  отбивают ладошами ритм показанный ведущим и кричат:  «Мы перегоним», а болельщики команды которая не правильно ответила топают ногами и кричат  «Мы вас догоним»…Буквы должны быть большими, чтобы можно было прочитать из далека я делала из двух ватманов и разукрашивала гуашью в разные цвета. :flower: 

Примечание: подводки к этой игре всегда разные,так как и праздники тоже разные...

----------


## дидо

> У меня есть сценарий именно морской тематики,брала с нета,но переработала.У меня круиз помогают совершить гости.Можно включить свадебные традиции разных стран.Выбираю боцманов-вахта на корабле,кто не пьет-за борт,кто не танцует туда же.Они берут группу потдержки и танцуют "Яблочко"-изображая стили плавания и ныряния.Плюс делаю застольные перепевки о море,океане,реке и т.д.Туда же можно танец со шваброй,все парами-один драит палубу,остановка музыки все меняются,и нужно успеть захватить пару(известный конкурс,но можно обыграть в тему)


Макушка, спасибо! возьму на заметку. Свадьбу провела всем очень понравилось , мы путешествовали по разным островам.

----------


## дидо

Дорогие девочки, а кто как поздравляет родителей?

----------


## дидо

Хочу поделиться тем, что придумала хотя это наверно это уже придумано. Поздравление родителей. Невеста берет родителей за руки, выводит .Я спрашиваю у зала кто стоит перед вами? хорошо ли вы знаете сих господ, отвечают да (это Иван Иванович И Тамара Петровна) я бла-бла и одеваю папе цепь и шляпу ( в старинном стиле) маме корону и ленту через плечо, далее повествую что я изучила генеологическое древо сего семейства и выяснела , что перед вами не менее как князь и княгиня Ф. И. О. И вдокозательство дарю магнит, где они изображены в образах. Так-же с родит. жениха, но здесь уже граф и графиня. Главное  правильно ( энергетически сильно) подобрать фон. Ну как?

----------


## tatiana-osinka

И что дальше?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Хочу поделиться тем, что придумала хотя это наверно это уже придумано. Поздравление родителей. Невеста берет родителей за руки, выводит .Я спрашиваю у зала кто стоит перед вами? хорошо ли вы знаете сих господ, отвечают да (это Иван Иванович И Тамара Петровна) я бла-бла и одеваю папе цепь и шляпу ( в старинном стиле) маме корону и ленту через плечо, далее повествую что я изучила генеологическое древо сего семейства и выяснела , что перед вами не менее как князь и княгиня Ф. И. О. И вдокозательство дарю магнит, где они изображены в образах. Так-же с родит. жениха, но здесь уже граф и графиня. Главное  правильно ( энергетически сильно) подобрать фон. Ну как?


 князь и граф-неравнозначные звания.Рано или поздно кто-нибудь задаст вопрос,почему Вы так решили?
В общем,момент интересный,но подачу я бы изменила.и уж точно звания дала бы одинаковые и абстрактные.Например,светлейший князь Ивановский(если фамилия Иванов).или Великий князь Московский(родом из Москвы),или Мудрейший Князь Андрей(по имени).

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> И что дальше?


а дальше,наверное,танец княжеский и графский,по закону жанра :Taunt:

----------


## дидо

> И что дальше?


А дальше по ситуации , если родители все ( мама, папа), то танец в любой конфигурации,перед этим родители дают напутствие детям, а я завожу зал (если не танец, то св-ль подносит поднос с бокалами всем 6-м ) ну а гости стоя поднимают бокалы и родители, св-ли и Ж. с Н. обмениваються поздравлениями здесь тоже много вариантов. Очень важна здесь театрализация и сильная музыкальная подача. Т. к. к завершению поздравления (пока места свободны у меня их занимают какие нибудь образы.

----------


## дидо

> князь и граф-неравнозначные звания.Рано или поздно кто-нибудь задаст вопрос,почему Вы так решили?
> В общем,момент интересный,но подачу я бы изменила.и уж точно звания дала бы одинаковые и абстрактные.Например,светлейший князь Ивановский(если фамилия Иванов).или Великий князь Московский(родом из Москвы),или Мудрейший Князь Андрей(по имени).


По правде говоря я обдумывала это , и барон, маркиз и т. д. все разные и 2-е пары родителей не могут относиться к одному  сословию . Конечно если размышлять кто есть кто, но в этот момент , а он довольно трогательный идет позитив и за все время ни кто не спросил, а даже если когда нибудь, что вряд ли ,что-нибудь соображу. Катя спасибо за вопрос. А как у Вас это происходит ( можно в  личку).   Лара.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Катя спасибо за вопрос. А как у Вас это происходит ( можно в личку). Лара.


простите,что ЭТО? :Smile3:

----------


## Elenn

> Так как я любитель всякого рода превращений и театрализаций с приёмами персонификации образа, так как я режиссёр детского театрального коллектива,и часто приходиться выступать на разных сценических площадках и там где нет вообще сцены и мало места,то мне пришлось создать или изобрести мобильные декорации-реквизиты,которые выполняют по  необходимости одну или две функции и эти же трансфомеры я использую так же в детских утренниках,юбилеях и думаю что буду использовать на свадьбах...может кому-то пригодиться, может у кого тоже такое есть,ведь мы живём в разных концах планеты и у творческих людей мысли бываю сходятся и идеи тоже... И так начинаю:
> Люблю зонты,так как считаю прекрасным не только реквизитом ,но и декорацией у меня их 5 и все разных размеров из них 2 трости,на эти зонты я сшила чехлы на резинках,они легко одеваются на уже открытый зонт...например,сказка где нужна полянка чехол зелёный фон и на нём 5 ромашек,можете на все пять зонтов одеть такие чехлы и положить на площадке и у вас создаться образ полянки...тем кто используем приём путешествия на свадьбах,юбилеях можно одеть чёрные чехол со звёздным небом и пожал уста перемещайтесь во времени.....пока летите с этим зонтом,берёте другой на том чехол с тем фоном,который любит страна в которую вы прилетаете и на этом фоне например силуэт Эйфилевой башни...вот вам и Франция...и т.д. буду рада если это кому пригодиться...я уже использую этот приём 15 лет и всегда он смотрится  неожиданно и красиво ведь движений с зонтом можно придумать множества...когда я начинала у меня не было ничего и вот приходилось как-то выходить из положения, а сейчас я даже рада что мне не надо возить вагон декораций и реквизита...


Очень понравилась ваша идея с зонтами. только вот вопрос, извините за непонимание, как выглядят эти чехлы на зонт, как вы их шьете и одеваете?

----------


## макушка

Привет форумчане!!!Девчонки хочу поднять такую тему.У меня на одной из последних свадеб украли туфельку.Ну начинаем торговаться-я,свидетели,а тот кто украл твердит только одно "Секса хочу"И без пояснений-мы ему и шоу и деньги,а он СЕКСА!!!Тогда я спокойно так говорю(а мы стоим в центре круглого зала вчетвером)"Ну с дружком ты наверно этим заниматься не будешь?Так?"Он конечно подтвердил.Я продолжаю-"с дружкой я не могу позволить,молода еще,не замужем"Тот кто украл кивает,и я продолжаю-"Остаюсь только я"Зал смеется,свидетель беря свидетельницу под руку,говорит-"ну мы свободны",тот кто украл подыгрывает и берет под руку меня.И тут я на него посмотрела нежно так и сказала-"Ты парнишка молодой,в маечке и брючках.Для меня таких как ты надобно 3 штучки"Все посмеялись.И мы сошлись на шоу.Были ли у вас такие ситуации?КАк выходили из них?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Очень понравилась ваша идея с зонтами. только вот вопрос, извините за непонимание, как выглядят эти чехлы на зонт, как вы их шьете и одеваете?


 я их краю по принципу зонта -клиньями,но чуть по больше в размере и сажаю на клёпки, а чтобы не видно было не ровновностей по кругу из-за углов,то делаю обрамление это может быть бахрама ,воланчик маленький или большой,зигзаги ,смотря какой образ и фнкцию  они выполняют....в последнее время чехлы стала шить и на ручку...на пример грибок-мухамор(верх красны в горох, а ручка белая и т.д.чехлы можео делать объмные тоже в зависимости от задумки. использую подкладочную ткань только плотную и жатку,кабардин...и метод апликации...

----------


## вера денисенко

а ещё у меня есть такая идея....так как опять таки повтарюсь,что свечи использовать нельзя....хочу сделать подводку к первому танцу молодых,такую игру...игра называется "Букет для любимой" Загатовки делаются дома.желательно на отражающей бумаге в этом будет вся фишка...отдельно лепески цветка розовые  розы 3(5 лепистков,3 розы), ромашки  4.(пять лепистков в каждой ромашке-их 4),васельки 2 штуки(по пять лепистков),на каждый цветок готовиться кругляшок(серединка) у всех цветов кругляшки цвета лепетков, а только у ромашек жёлтый крунгляшок.делаются буквы,тоже из отражающей бумаги или контуры раскрашиваются люминсценной или фосфарной краской..."Я   Т Е Б Я   Л Ю Б ЛЮ !" И ведущая говорит,что сейчас мы посмотрим какой из молодых людей(мужчин) подарит букет своей любимой,приглашется жених и его друзья,даю им по кружочку, а лепестки разбрасываю на полу они должны собрать каждый свой цветок,всё в месте получается  букет....(гости болеют за учатстников)....и в независимости кто первый соберёт, можно сказать...что сегодня у (Ж и Н) важное себытие и этот букет для невесты,но никкой букет не сравниться с теми чувствами.которые Ж испытвает к с воей возлюбленнойи сейчас мы в этом убедимся...даю ему буквы,он внизу или сверху где будет место выложит слово из букв "Я тебя люблю!"(все аплодирут) можно поставить его на колено,как будто-то он стоит под её окном и написал на слово на клумбе с цветами...Ведущий говорит,я прошу выйти сюда Н и принять признание в любви,сказанное в слух.ведь не все могут говорить об этом всенародно,но могут писать...и что может сказать невеста в ответ на такое признание,только нежным поцелуем..все кричат "Горько" и пока они целуются текст...звучи музыка и они танцуют свой первый танец... свет в зале по гаснет светамузыка , а букет и слова"Я тебя люблю !" будут светиться....

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*вера денисенко*, Очень  понравилось!   Будет красиво и нежно. Главное, чтобы    место позволяло.. Хотя я такой   момент   вижу в  блоке, когда   "воруют невесту"и   "подарить   цветок"  или  "преподнести сюрприз", после шуточных испытаний   ворующих  очень красивой    концовкой   может быть...

----------


## клеопатра-29

ЦЕЛЕКОМ И ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СОГЛАСНА,МОМЕНТ ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВЫЙ,НО БУДЕТ УМЕСТЕН НА ВЫКУПЕ НЕВЕСТЫ ,А ПОСЛЕ СОЗДАНИЯ БУКЕТИКА КРАСИВОЕ ПРИЗНАНИЕ В ЛЮБВИ.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Вот и мой начальный вклад: идея не моя, но все остальное мое авторское, может кому-то пригодится... Составь слово – ПОДАРОК

Раздаю каждой команде 2 комплекта букв составляющих слово ПО Д А Р О К. 

Потом читаю текст, а команды выстраиваются с ответом.



*Для гостей не надо и наград, лишь бы юбиляр был сегодня…(РАД)

*Конечно счастлив стар и мал, когда досталось что-то в …(ДАР)

*Чтобы не было хлопот, всегда от сейфа помни…(КОД) 

*Запомни ты сей жизни урок: быть всегда счастливым, не …(ПОРОК)

*И сегодня, мы для вас в награду, снимем здесь на памятьфото… (КАДР)

*Наш юбиляр сегодня очень ярок, ему мы дарим от души такой…(ПОДАРОК)

----------


## Анюта Солнце

ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ МОМЕНТ– моя авторская



Вы соседу справа – помашите ручкой…

А соседа слева, поцелуйте, лучше!

Подмигните тем, кто напротив вас!

Хлопните в ладоши те, кто «Высший класс»!

Погладьте по головке – вы себя любимого…

И налейте в рюмки то, что сердцу милое!

(Наполнили бокалы и тост…)

----------


## вера денисенко

> Главное, чтобы место позволяло.. Хотя я такой момент вижу в блоке, когда "воруют невесту"и "подарить цветок" или "преподнести сюрприз", после шуточных испытаний ворующих очень красивой концовкой может быть...


рада если кому пригодиться....лепестки можно делать разных размеров в зависимости от зала...ещё я люблю элименты циркового искусства и поэтому сюрпризые моменты делаю другие)))

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

> Привет форумчане!!!и?КАк выходили из них?


Ситуация конечно с перчинкой. Тоже наверное осталось бы предложить себя, но туфелька - это только что бы я разулась. А дальше - по ситуации, заранее ни чего нельзя предсказать.

----------


## ольга топ

привет! тема для обсуждения, кому интересно. поступил заказ. свадьба в лимузине (без ресторана, без фуршета и прочего). Но гостям должно быть весело и интересно. может у кого то есть предложения?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> привет! тема для обсуждения, кому интересно. поступил заказ. свадьба в лимузине (без ресторана, без фуршета и прочего). Но гостям должно быть весело и интересно. может у кого то есть предложения?


мой ответ однозначный:квест(если есть желание и много времени).или сидячие конкурсы в лимузине и подвижные разминки танцевальные во время остановок.
вообще,мечта,а не свадьба!тоже хочу

----------


## Тасья

> привет! тема для обсуждения, кому интересно. поступил заказ. свадьба в лимузине (без ресторана, без фуршета и прочего). Но гостям должно быть весело и интересно. может у кого то есть предложения?


Прогулочный маршрут с остановками...   и пунктами назначения....  а там уже и туфли воровать по пути и  подставные невесты....   и выкупы....

----------


## макушка

> привет! тема для обсуждения, кому интересно. поступил заказ. свадьба в лимузине (без ресторана, без фуршета и прочего). Но гостям должно быть весело и интересно. может у кого то есть предложения?


Можно попробовать по типу игры найди клад.Не просто маршрут,а на каждой остановке искать записку с описанием где следующая.Причем не просто так,а например по карте-1остановка и там символ любви и записка где искать символ достатка,и т.д.Конечно много возни,нужно заранее разложить записки и предметы.Я бы првлекла посторонних людей,обычно в таких вещах охотно идут навстречу.Например-Следущий символ сладкой жизни следует искать в кондитерской там-то,что бы его получить назовите пароль:"Когда была ваша свадьба?"....Эх я бы порезвилась...Желаю успеха!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Можно попробовать по типу игры найди клад.Не просто маршрут,а на каждой остановке искать записку с описанием где следующая.Причем не просто так,а например по карте-1остановка и там символ любви и записка где искать символ достатка,и т.д.Конечно много возни,нужно заранее разложить записки и предметы.Я бы првлекла посторонних людей,обычно в таких вещах охотно идут навстречу.Например-Следущий символ сладкой жизни следует искать в кондитерской там-то,что бы его получить назовите пароль:"Когда была ваша свадьба?"....Эх я бы порезвилась...Желаю успеха!!!


это и есть квест :Yes4:

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Здравствуйте. Хотела поделиться с вами своей идейкой для молодых. Я любительница вышивать крестиком, и чтобы мое занятие даром не пропало решила сделать такую штучку в подарок молодым, так называемый "День свадьбы". Вышивка на свадебную тематику, плюс лист календаря и ... Вуа-ля...
Хочется знать вашего мнения :Blush2:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Хочется знать вашего мнения


оригинально и интересно! идея имеет право на жизнь... Но по-моему, трудоемко... к каждой свадьбе картины вышивать.... Если только ручная работа оплачиваться будет соотвественным образом

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Хотела поделиться с вами своей идейкой для молодых.


согласна с Викторией.И еще,не каждые повесят такую картину дома.Не под каждый интерьер она подходит.Хотя бы делайте мньшего размера.Может,хоть на тумбочку каждый ставить будет,ИМХО

----------


## ольга топ

вопрос? как вставить фотографию в теме

----------


## ольга топ



----------


## вера денисенко

> вопрос? как вставить фотографию в теме


Регестрируетесь в радикале, заливаете туда фото, а ссылку с радикала выкладываете в сообщение,есть такой значок возле жолтого смайла,зелёненький кругленький ,нажимаете на него и вставляете ссылку и всё)))) удачи вам)))

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем.Очень часто молодые отказываются от продажи торта (чему я очень рада...не люблю денежные конкурсы..)и просят чем-то заменить...Недавно попробовала такой вариант...может кому пригодится...
РАЗДАЧА СВАДЕБНОГО ТОРТА.

Когда молодым вынесли торт, я рядом положила кусочки импровизированного картонного торта. На каждом кусочке с одной стороны написаны слова ЛЮБОВЬ,СЧАСТЬЕ,УДАЧА,НЕЖНОСТЬ,БОГАТСТВО,ЗДОРОВЬЕ и т.д ,а на другой стороне задания… типа:

«Очень тортика хочу!
Невесту в вальсе закружу!»

«Чтобы тортик получить 
Хулахуп буду крутить!»

Тортик очень я люблю!
И вам частушечку спою!»

«Тоже тортика хочу!
Громко «Горько!» закричу!» и т.д

Каждый гость, берет понравившийся кусочек-пожелание, выполняет задание, кладет свой кусочек на поднос, и там получается торт из Пожеланий гостей. Затем молодые одаривают гостя настоящим свадебным тортом.

----------


## Elenn

Супер!!! Но, увы к каждой свадьбе, мне кажется такое не сделать!!! Но идея с листком календаря может получить свое продолжение. надо подумать. :Derisive:

----------


## Lara14

Эту сценку делала на  корпоративе, очень всем понравилась.(сама придумала)
Сценка на юбилей (День работников нефти и газа)
Дорогие друзья,сейчас мы с вами будем обсуждать самые известные марки машин, ведь всем известно, что без вашего бензина, который вы поставляете и продаёте,  не поедет ни одна из них…
Перечисляем машины которые ездят на топливе…..кто последний назовёт марку машины тому приз и он будет водителем.
Какие две машины часто упоминаются в анекдотах?(мерседес, бентли и запорожец)
Поднимите руку, кто из вас может весело, прикольнее описать машину «Запорожец»(описывают машину,кто лучше описал  машину,того и приглашаю на роль «Запорожца».
Следующая роль «Мерса», как его ещё в народе называю? «Мерин»…..расскажите анекдот, где упоминается эта машина….(кто рассказал, тот и играет роль «Мерседеса»)
Уважаемые участники по мере моего рассказа вам надо привлечь, других участников этой истории…..
Итак, стояла ясная погода….запорожец стоял в гараже и прихорашивался перед поездкой на дачу….прихорашивайтесь….   и  вот он готов и выехал…за  руль сел его важный хозяин…всего 50 кг….и вот они вместе создав идилию попылили…. по жаркому шоссе….
В это время из «бедного района выехал важный  «Мерин», за рулём его сидела блондинка, которая постоянно прихорашивалась и смотрела в зеркало чаще чем на дорогу, поэтому мерин шкивало то и дело из стороны в сторону, блондинку немного подбрасывало…. Она искала приключения….
И вот на 50 км от их домов они встретились….естественно Запорожец,  как обычно оказался сзади и ему бесперерывно приходилось смотреть в этот холённый зад…..и они едут…почти колесо в колесо…. 
На заправке они поровнялись…Водитель запорожца быстро вышел из машины…вставил шланг и напоил своего железного  коня….
В это время блондинка выскочила из машины и судорожно начала искать, в какое место надо лить бензин…наконец  она нашла, ей помогли….и они опять колесо в колесо продолжили путь…
И тут на дороге появляется бык…он начинает выписывать на дороге немыслимые пируэты….мерс резко затормозил, соответственно запорожцу ничего не оставалось, как врезаться в этот красивый зад….  Произошла германо-украинская встреча без протокола на российской земле
Что тут началось!!!!
Блондинка выскочила и стала показывать свой зад, т.е зад мерса ……хозяин  запорожца ходил вокруг его зада, посматриват на свой перед, т.е. на перед запоржца и хватался за свой худой бумажник и за голову…….
В это время бык времени не терял… бил копытом и намеривался боднуть блондинку, хозяин запорожца бысто нашёлся и подставил свои грудь под рога быка, был ранен…..
Откуда только взялась сила у блондики, она дала в лоб быку, схватила мужика, положила его в мерс, сделала искуственное дыхание ,привязала запорожец к своему заду, на который нашла приключения и повезла такого мужика к себе на дачу отхаживать…потомучто таких мужиков, кто ещё ездит на запорожцах надо беречь и ценить!!!!

----------


## Lara14

Свадьба на воздушном шаре.(примерный сценарий)

Звучит музыка. Мы улетаем на воздушном шаре …..
Между большими островами, маленькие… «Наливайка», «Поздравляйка», «Отдыхайка-танцевайка» «Угадайка».
Т.К. число 7 приносит счастье, то мы побываем на 7 больших  островах и множеством маленьких.
1-ый остров «Цветов». Звучит музыка о цветах.
Жители этого острова любят разные цветы, украшают себя цветами и поэтому, чтобы они нас приняли мы должны следовать их обычаям…
(скотч двусторонний, цветная бумага, ножницы, шарики)-надо украсить цветами представителей…,(сама показываю на одном участнике, можно сделать заранее заготовки).
Или сделать цветы при помощи шарика и цветной бумаги.
Подарить эти цветы молодым, исполнить танец цветка, спеть песню коллективно под фанеру…
2-ой остров «Птиц». 
Опять наряжаем представителей(из подручных материалов)
На этом острове сейчас брачный период, надо станцевать брачный танец. Каждой паре или птице включается музыка, отрывок и они танцуют.
3-ий остров «Воды» Звучит песня «Колодец, колодец, дай воды напиться..
Проводим различные состязания с водой(выпить через трубочку, поймать рыбку..)
4-ый  «Огня» Музыка. Мало, мало, мало огня, я хочу ещё немного больше.
Конкурс с огнём.(Затушить свечу с помощью кулака)
5-ый «Музыкальный» Создаём из гостей ансамбль «Бременские музыканты»
Они играют и поздравляют вождей(молодых)
6-ой «Магия», На этом острове вожди читают мысли(как хотите-короче «шляпа»).Молодые с помощью сердечка, дают в руки, или с помощью шара, держат над головой читают мысли гостей.
7-ой «Родина-Находка» , здесь встречают русские бабы(переодеть гостей и они танцуют русский народный танец, поют).

Перед тем как полететь, можно спросить почему число 7 счастливое?
Можете придумать свои острова.

Всем творческого настроения, тогда появиться везенье!!!!

----------


## Lara14

«Изюмительная женщина»(награждается мешочком изюма)
Дорогие друзья, сегодня на нашем вечере присутствует очень много очаровательных женщин, каждая из них в чем то особенная…,но не каждая красивая женщина бывает привлекательная. Часто говорят о таких женщинах: «В ней нет….изюминки», что значит изюминка в глазах наших мужчин.
Далее идёт опрос мужчин…, каждый мужчина называющий изюминку выходит в центр зала, (Все мы индивидуальны,поэтому повторяться нельзя)…мы видим дорогие друзья, сколько мужчин, столько и мнений.
Каждый мужчина называет ещё раз  свою изюминку.
А теперь внимательные мужчины, я предлагаю из  присутствующих дам выбрать ту, у которой на ваш взгляд есть эта изюминка.(Выбирают даму)
У женщин спросить, действительно ли они верят, что у них есть эта «изюминка»?
А теперь задание дамам: Каждая из вас должна обыграть под музыкальный фрагмент свою «изюминку».
Включается нарезки:
Глаза-Эти глазки, эти голубые глазки…Черные глаза…Эти глаза напротив
Губы-Губки бантиком, бровки домиком.
Ноги-Вирус «Давайте с вами потопаем ногами….
Попа-Танцуй Россия и плач Европа..
Талия- За осинную талию
Руки- Солнышко в руках
Грудь-«Гранитный камушек в груди»
Лицо-Здравствуй лицо
Сердце-Тук тук тук стучит сердечко(Сердючка)
Щёчки-Я встретил девушку…
Брови-

А теперь дорогие мужчины, вы внимательно наблюдали за изюминками своих дам, просим вас исполнить то же самое, что и они. «Самый изюмительный мужчина»

Дорогие дамы, вы все вместе составляете мечту всех мужчин, встаньте поближе друг к другу, фото на память.
А из чего делают изюм?
Из винограда…вам всем по изюменке(вручается  всем по виноградинке)

В конце: Хорошо красавицам они всем нравятся…..

----------


## Lara14

Скоро иду на юбилейную свадьбу, готовлюсь, делюсь мыслями.(35 лет)
 На  юбилейные свадьбы.
Приготовить атрибуты(монеты, ленты, ложки, лепестки роз
Наши юбиляры прожили немалую совместную жизнь и сегодня у них ещё одна крупная дата.
Давайте вспомним, как это было…промчимся по « пятилеткам».
Первый год был- Зелёная свадьба - дарим цветы. Застольные песни о цветах.(последнему  гостю приз)
Пятый-Деревянная, раздать гостям ложки и пусть сыграют какую-нибудь композицию на ложках (или поставить композицию –игра на ложках).
Десятый -Розовая или оловянная свадьба….
Юбилярше можно подарить розы (кто пришёл с розами). Песни о розах.
Юбиляр может выложить имя жены розовыми лепестками.
Конкурсы: «Стойкий  оловянный солдатик»-станцевать танец на одной ноге и не упасть.
Пятнадцатый-Стеклянная
Игра на бутылках композиции «Ода «молодым» . Поставить  композицию из фильма «Формула любви» (Уно-уно…)
Ассоциации со стеклом…стакан, а что мы делаем со стаканом? Из него пьём….
(конкурсы-что нибудь выпить…лимонад, вино, водку, квас, сок и т.д через трубочку, кто вперёд).
Двадцатый-фарфоровая….
Двадцать пятый-Серебрянная
Командный -перенести монетки на одном пальце(под цвет серебра).
Песни и стихи со словом серебро.(Серебрянные бусы, принакрылась снегом будто серебром и т.д)
Тридцатый-жемчужная свадьба
Все женщины у нас сегодня как жемчужины….»собрать жемчужные бусы на ленту, кто больше». За определённое время нужно повязать на ногу женщин  ленточки,каждый мужчина свой цвет, затем этих женщин мужчина перевязывает одной.
Или «нанизать» на одну верёвку.(три мужчины, три верёвкки)
Тридцать пятый-Полотнянная(кораловая)
Различные конкурсы с платками

----------


## Lara14

Ещё о встрече с цветами и не только....
Посыпаем гостей цветами(невест, когда бросают цветы), чтобы они полюбили сами или были любимы сами...
Потопчите нарцис, чтоб ваш брак не скис.
Поцелуйте ромашку, чтобы жилось не тяжко.
Посмотрите на друзей, чтоб жилось вам веселей.
Посыпаем вас пшеном, чтобы был богат ваш дом.
Дарим вам мы букет, чтоб жили счастливо сто лет.

----------


## Lara14

Страшилка!
А я рассказываю, как меня на свадьбе воровали...Ударили об перила в подъезде так, что синяк на ноге сходил пол года, да и теперь спустя 20 лет со свадьбы, нога переодически заклинивает,поэтому предлагаю оговаривать воровство.

----------


## Lara14

Сама написала, а потом подумала, со мной бывает такое.
Думаю, что все эти "цветочные" встречи это не правильно. В конкурсы их можно добавить(цветочки).
Просто  подумалось о грустном..... В каких случаях цветочки бросают?!
Не в коем случае никого не осуждаю, с другой стороны цветы-это и праздник, но когда их вручают.
Бедные мы-БОГАТЫЕ!!! Всё думаем и думаем, как разнообразить нашу программу, чтобы народ почувствовал себя счастливым!!!
Спасибо всем ВАМ кто пишет и делиться, пусть даже и критикует!!!!
Меня заводит как хорошее слово, так и замечание....Когда злюсь, столько идей в голову приходит, доказать, что ты не Хухры-мухры!!!!

----------


## maknata

*Lara14*, 



> В каких случаях цветочки бросают?!


Когда мне было 6 лет умер мой крёстный и он же мой родной дядя. После операци неудачной. Ему было 36 лет. Когда привезли гроб с его телом, моя прабабуля упала в обморок. Её рука держала мою руку. Хоть мне тогда и было то всего -то ничего, а сейчас уже ай-ай-ай скоко, до сих пор помню эти ощущения.. бабуля  практически так в себя и не пришла, её парализовало. С трудом она могла говорить и то, не все понимали, но она попросила, чтобы я, дитё несмышлённое, раскидывала цветы перед похоронной процессией.Так и было сделано... В тот день лил ливень.. а мы шли.. я расбрасывала цветы, за мной шла процессия.. Я не знала дороги, но сбоку шёл какой-то дядька и показывал мне дорогу... Млин, пишу, до сих пор мурашки по телу... Ровно через месяц похороили мою бабулю... цветы я уже не несла.. Но в мозгу прочно засела мысль -цветы под ноги - безвременно умершим... Даже и сейчас, когда говорят, вот, мол, мы купим лепестки роз -ОРУ, НЕТ!!! не надо! Лучше конфети, или хлопушки. Хотя не претендую на истину в последней инстанции, кому как нравится...

----------


## maknata

> А я рассказываю, как меня на свадьбе воровали...Ударили об перила в подъезде так, что синяк на ноге сходил пол года, да и теперь спустя 20 лет со свадьбы, нога переодически заклинивает,поэтому предлагаю оговаривать воровство.


А вот это - рассказывай! Действительно, уж лучше мы, ведущие, организуем это вороство, красиво и культурно, чем где-то невесту уронят, травмируют и прочее..

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем...Готовясь к повторной свадьбе,придумала такой конкурс...может кому пригодится...
*Танцевальный конкурс "Клубная вечеринка..*.Вызываю 3-х парней, которые любят зажигать в ночных клубах...Затем говорю им, что сегодня вход в клуб только парами и вы поедете искать себе пару...Первому включаем нарезку"Черный бумер"...второму "Прокати нас Петруша на тракторе"...третьему "Я буду долго гнать велосипед"... Они "подъехали" к своим девушкам...Затем говорю, что мы отправляемся в клуб, но чтоб не потеряться в дороге, держимся друг за друга...и поехали под "Кружим, кружим по районам"...Приехали в клуб(к трем стульям, на которых лежат атрибуты: галстук и шляпка; фуражка"аэродром" и платок; шляпа-заколка с вуалью и шляпа..) ..Говорю участникам, что сегодня в клубе конкурс на лучший танец...они разбирают реквизит...и танцуют "Рок-н-ролл","Лезгинку,» «Танго»...А затем подхожу к девушкам и спрашиваю"Какие у них впечатления от вечеринки?"...и ставим нарезки..."А я все летала...","А тому ли я дала...""Хочу я замуж".... Ну, что ж, пусть в вашей жизни всегда будет место маленьким приключениям...

----------


## симочка

> может и  это бонально,но я очень люблю стулья...просто их обожаю и шью чехлы,разные по цвету, и по форме ,сзади обязательно кармашки и большие и маленькие,для реквизита....очень люблю обручи...у меня есть две стойки,они быстро разбираюся и не тяжёлые (муж сделал) и побокам стоек муж просверлили множества отверстий и на обручах тоже сдела дырочки и вот я вставляюб обруч между стойками и закрепляю согнутям гвозиком и обруч может крутиться,если нужно чтобы просто стоял то фиксирую болтом с гайкой...тоже использую его в своих постановках с элеменами превращения и т д. если ипользую элементы теневого театра я тени я обожаю,то на две прекладины свеху кладу поперечную(как в кукльном театре)    меня есть белая ткань для теней и несколько других фонов...всего не перечислишь ...так как у меня нет возможности делать стационарные декорации и нет финансовых средств...вот и приходиться как-то выходить из положения.... рада если кому-то пригодитья...


Может уже где-то писали, но все же повторюсь, все не упомнишь. Так же под свадьбу делаем. Ктоженился в января..., кто женился в феврале и т.д.

----------


## энн

Вот ещё. Представление гостей в стихах на 60-летнем юбилее бухгалтера.
А теперь давайте познакомимся с составом пассажиров:

1. Вот муж Ольги, Александр, строитель он отменный
В кратчайший срок он вам дворец построит непременно!
Владеет Греко-римской он борьбой, поддержим дружной мы его хвальбой!



2. Вот старший сын Александр, человек серьёзный!
Охоту любит, на природе посмотреть на звёзды,
К тому ещё оперуполномоченный, парень по всем направленьям сколоченный!

3. А вот невестка Наденька, всё в ней красиво, ладненько!
Она ни с кем не ссорится, поскольку миротворица!

4. А вот – Георгий, сын второй!
Он паренёк у нас лихой!
Машины любит он менять, 
Чтоб вихрем по Чите гонять!

5. А вот дочка Мария – парикмахер и стилист,
Хочешь быть всегда красивым, прямо тута запишись!

6. А где же наша внученька, Иринка-выбражулька?
А ну кА, поцелуй любимую бабульку!

7. Лариса Николаевна – хорошая подруга,
В её руках любая вещь наполнится теплом!
Ты приходи к ней, если холод или вьюга,
Тебя всегда запустит Лора в свой уютный дом!

8. Вот муж её, Геннадий,
Махровый трудоголик!
Любое время суток для него – час пик!
Ведь этот дядя Гена – глава одной компании 
С загадочным названьем «Буровик»!

9. Вот Антонина Павловна, подруга именинницы,
Там, где стопа её пройдёт – всё вдруг само растёт!

10. Геннадий Григорьевич, муж, он с ней ладит!
Коль нужно – зови! Он – электрик, наладит!

11. Светлана Ильинична – тоже подруга!
Она очень любит романы и внука!

12. Людмила Михайловна, как роза она!
И любит цветочки, представьте, сама!

13. Татьяна Юрьевна – главный бухгалтер!
Не бойсь, у неё идеальный характер!

14. Лариса Афанасьевна – менеджер по кадрам!
Какую рифму подобрать? Не играет в нарды?
Зато организатор она у нас отменный!
И с вами пообщается сегодня непременно!

15. Коллега Ольги, Надя, свет наш, покажитесь!
Своей улыбкой чудной Вы с нами поделитесь!

16. Глав. бухгалтер – сна не зная, дебет с кредитом сверяет,
Евдокия Трофимовна, ещё и шить обожает!
Имениннице счастья сегодня желает! 

17. Светлана Ивановна, тоже подруга!
Любит свой огород на досуге,
К тому же в руках её необычайных становится каждый посев урожайным!

----------


## ольга топ

http://radikal.ru/F/s014.radikal.ru/...5e48c.jpg.html

----------


## ольга топ

посмотрите ссылку от меня. это моя работа для молодых

----------


## ольга топ

а этот букет я сделала сама когда меня и моего мужа пригласили на свадьбуhttp://radikal.ru/F/s49.radikal.ru/i...b0b8e.jpg.html

----------


## вера денисенко

*ольга топ*, замечатальные фотографии))) букет классный)))

----------


## Елена Хохлова

Коллеги, а подскажите пожалуйста , что можно сделать или обыграть если все девушки на свадьбе будут в голубом...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Коллеги, а подскажите пожалуйста , что можно сделать или обыграть если все девушки на свадьбе будут в голубом...


а почему они должны быть все в голубом?это дресс-код?тогда с чем он связан?отсюда и плясать надо

----------


## yurgesovna

> а почему они должны быть все в голубом?это дресс-код?тогда с чем он связан?отсюда и плясать надо


 прям как у Есенина-ДА,мне правилась женщина в белом..... но теперь я люблю в голубом...Феликс Царикати пел-ЖЕНЩИНА В ГОЛУБОМ, но вроде грустная, пока ничего на ум не приходит

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Вот подсмотрел в Инете)) не могу назвать автора, но очень понравилось... Какую цифру называет ведущий - столько раз зал аплодирует... 

Жили были в одном городе две семьи в одной семье жила прекрасная девушка в другой отличный парень
 он был не один у него была сестра их было двое у родителей
 и вот в один солнечный день эти двое молодых людей встретились и полюбили друг друга
они решили пожениться 
на свадьбу пришло достаточно много гостей, я бы сказал что их было много очень много
Гости пришли не с пустыми руками они подарили подарки
 двух спальную кровать один чайный сервиз на 4 персоны нет кажется на три, электрочайник на 3 литра, их было два, Микроволновую печь
Много цветов розы пять лилий штук шесть гладиолусов
И был даже автомобиль один но на 4 колесах и все это происходило 17 сентября 2011 года

Прошу простить за орфографию печатал не с клавиатуры...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Все новое - это усовершенствованное старое...
Моё  новаторство!
«Платный танец» взяла за основу несколько идей моих коллег, за что спасибо, доработала и получился неизбитый конкурс… Вчера опробовала на свадьбе, весело проходит!!!
Суть в том, что молодых, и гостей приглашаю выйти на медляк. Но заранее, пока выходят рассказываю условие. Сейчас будете танцевать, как музыка выключится, нужно сменить партнера. Но, с нами танцуют молодые, а так как это их день и разлучать их нельзя, необходимо тому кто встал с невестой заплатить – он берет у ведущей прищепку и прикрепляет на одежду невесты денежку. У кого с собой не оказалось средств, тянули фанты, а после выполнения, снова танец и стоп музыка… 

Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится!!!

----------


## Lizaele

> Все новое - это усовершенствованное старое...
> Моё  новаторство!
> «Платный танец»...  Но, с нами танцуют молодые, а так как это их день и разлучать их нельзя, необходимо тому кто встал с невестой заплатить – он берет у ведущей прищепку и прикрепляет на одежду невесты денежку. У кого с собой не оказалось средств, тянули фанты, а после выполнения, снова танец и стоп музыка…


 Аня, мне понравилась твоя интерпретация. Только прищепки на свадебном платье не слишком красиво смотрятся. Можно невесте одеть свадебную сумочку и в нее денежку складывать, а на сумочке еще и написать: "За танец с невестой"

----------


## на-тал-ка

Такие истории  есть в венгерской свадьбе, и в итальянской.... Только там денежки складывали в снятую с невесты туфельку, которую выставляли на танцполе. На наших свадьбах,если невеста сняла нарядные туфли и надела что-то более удобное, вполне можно....Это называется "Денежный танец"....Планировали на последней свадьбе, но не успели ....

----------


## Lara14

По поводу голубых платьев. Возможно у всех девчонок есть голубая мечта стать очередной невестой.
Голубой  цвет связан с небом и морем. "Путешествия по этим объектам".
Можно предложить спеть оду   голубому платью.... Показать на примере, сочинить слова....а затем вызвать не "голубых смельчаков"(возможно просто смельчаков)
Использовать песни: Кто больше знает песен с голубым цветом
Голубая луна
Наш десант голубой,штурмовал
Песня из мультика "Голубой щенок"
В конце обыграть песню "Голубой вагон бежит качается" и т.д.

----------


## на-тал-ка

Информация для идей...
Голубой — цвет мечты и идеальности Отсюда понятия «голубая мечта» (то есть прекрасная и труднодостижимая),   голубые волосы Мальвины из сказки «Золотой ключик, или Приключения Буратино»,  
Материальным «воплощением» голубого цвета считается камень топаз, бирюза.
Цветы-васильки
Голубого цвета море и небо....Идея с путешествиями очень выигрышная..
Немножко эзотерики...Голубая энергия отвечает за творчество, творческую энергию, идеи, таланты. В частности, за выражение в словах ощущений тела, эмоций, и мыслей духа. У всех поэтов, художников, музыкантов, других творческих людей, всегда хорошо развита голубая чакра. Какие-нибудь творческие конкурсы...

----------


## Lara14

На юбилей и не только....
Мысль про телевизор где-то прочитала..... развила сама, дальше каждый дорабатывает сам.
Усадить именинника и дать пульт от телевизора…
Показ телепередач…
1.Здоровье(рецепты долголетия и здоровья..можно шляпу использовать.)
 Например, а что думает по этому поводу дядя Миша….муз нарезки-
-«Я самый непьющий из всех мужиков, во мне настоящая сила»-не пить... 
-«Еслиб я был султан, я б имел 3 жён»-чаще заниматься….т.е целоваться….
-В женском варианте. Попробуй ма ма…попробуй джага джага, попробуй м-у м-у мне это надо надо….
-Вдох глубокий руки шире….-заниматься спортом
-Вместе весело шагать по просторам, по просторам …-путешествовать
-А я иду такая вся в дольчегобана-красиво наряжаться, одеваться...
-Ой, девки я влюбилась-влюбляться
И.т.д.
2.Самый умный (кнопки-головы, вопросы о юбиляре)
3.Минута славы(скульптура любви, сценки с животными, пантомима и т.д)
4.Угадай мелодию(разные нарезки песен, кнопки-головы)
5.Концерт (танец, песня, стишок-весёлый)

----------


## Lara14

Ещё передача "Ищу тебя"
Конкурсы:
Завязанные глаза "Определить на ощупь"
По приметам..описание гостя или гостьи...
Карточки со сказочными героями и т.д.
Например: Они встретились много лет назад. Шёл сильный ливень, она стояла на остановке.....
Пролетели годы и он захотел встретить её ту юную опять...Встречайте !!!!Звучит песня их юности...и они подходят друг к другу...(жена юбиляра)

----------


## Lara14

7.В мире животных(собачий вальс, танец птиц-конкурс(пингвины, страусы, лебеди, попугайчики)
8.Клуб кинопутешественников (Египет, Индия, Франция, Китай, Бразилия,Россия).
-фараон и его подданые
-Джими , джими...
-страна влюблённых
-ушу
-карнавал(переодевалки)
-русские бабы

----------


## Lara14

На детский день рождения.
Сделать большой цветок из ватмана, в середину положить подушечку и посадить туда именинницу.
Затем её поздравляют герои этой сказки по очереди, по типу фантов: танец весёлых лягушат;ласточка- мама возьмёт дочку покружит на руках; мудрая мышь-бабушка, подарит конфеты в золотой бумаге; жук-гость прожжужит известную песню и.тд

----------


## Lara14

На свадьбу  и не только.
 Картины на тему жизнь-сценки, изображают гости(фанты).
Вспомним как это было…
Можно вставить сюда загадки, подводки….
Встреча: Под музыку."Она прошла как каравелла по зелёным волнам".
Любовь: «Муси –пуси, муси пуси ..»
Дети: «Папа может всё, что угодно….»
Скандал: «Пошлю его на небо за звёздочкой…»
Разочарование: «Помоги мне, помоги мне …»
Примерение: «А бабочка крылышками дрыг дрыг дрыг, дрыг…»
Счастье: «Счастье вдруг, в тишине…постучало в двери…»

На любом празднике можно это обыграть....О компании...
Вспомним как это было.. Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались..
Первые успехи..."Всё выше и выше и выше....
Появились деньги..." О манях" и т.д

----------


## Снежная Бела

> Коллеги, а подскажите пожалуйста , что можно сделать или обыграть если все девушки на свадьбе будут в голубом...


Может обыграть это  по старинному стишку-примете из английских свадеб? )))
Наверное, очень многие слышали про традицию надевать что-то голубое на свадьбу. Изначально, это обычай считался английским, и возник он еще в Викторианские времена. Но сейчас невесты всего мира при подготовке свадебного наряда обязательно учитывают, что обязательно должно быть что-то новое (успех в будущем), что-то старое (как связь с прошлым), что-то заимствованное (символизирует друзей всегда готовых прийти на помощь) и что-то голубое (символ верности).Something old, 
something new, 
something borrowed 
something blue" 
("что-то старое, что-то новое, что-то одолженное , что-то голубое")

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> http://radikal.ru/F/s014.radikal.ru/...5e48c.jpg.html


очень классно! у меня вопрос: Вы всем своим молодым такие шедевры вышиваете? если до, то когда успеваете к мероприятиям готовиться? :) 
я почему спрашиваю.. сама очень люблю вышивать, но за основной работой + за праздниками вообще не успеваю!!!  




> а этот букет я сделала сама когда меня и моего мужа пригласили на свадьбуhttp://radikal.ru/F/s49.radikal.ru/i...b0b8e.jpg.html


креативненько :)  :Ok:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

К последней свадьбе сочинила кричалку...прошла очень весело...Может кому пригодится..

*ЦВЕТНАЯ КРИЧАЛКА.*

У кого в одежде красный цвет
Молодым кричат:"Привет!"

Кто в одежде синего цвета
Кричат молодым:"Многие лета!"

Кто здесь в желтеньком сидит
"Счастья вам!" молодым кричит.

Если есть в одежде зеленый цвет
Кричат:"Здоровья на много лет!"

А сейчас разноцветная свадьба громко
Молодоженам крикнет:"Горько!"

----------


## Гумочка

> ЦВЕТНАЯ КРИЧАЛКА.


На прошлой свадьбе провела "Цветовой тест", но прошёл он слабенько... Я совсем упустила из вида, что на улице уже прохладно и гости одеты в наряды менее ярких расцветок, нежели летом. Присутствует в основном серый, чёрный цвет. Гости хватали в основном съестное со столов нужного цвета... За кричалку спасибо, буду использовать летом.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки составила игру-переставлялку "Радуга",может кому пригодиться.

Приглашаются игроки по 6 человек в команде у каждой команды одинаковый набор букв
( Р А Д У Г А)Ведущий задаёт вопрос, кто быстрее перестроиться в ответ та команда набирает очки.
1.Как называется часть кривой линии? ( дуга)
2. Куда после смерти попадают нераскаявшиеся грешники на вечное мучение? ( ад)
3.Как звали дочь Владычицы Моря и бога Солнца? (Рада)
4.Как называется тростниковая  жаба? (Ага)
5.Как называется удушливый ядовитый  газ? ( угар)
6.Как называется природное минеральное сырьё?  ( руда)
7.Как называется кратковременный толчок? ( удар)
9.Как называется атмосферное явление в форме разноцветной дуги? (радуга)

----------


## Снежная Бела

Девочки, здравствуйте. Может посоветуете чего? Я тут в порядке бреда додумалась совсем ужо :Grin: . Просто прошу реальной оценки. Вобщем, впала в голову мысль сделать не костюмированные поздравления на юбилее ( ну или не только костюмированные), а ещё и такую штуку...как же объяснить...вобщем, напечатать широкоформатной печатью ( или как оно там называется) типа баннеров в человеческий рост с фигурами для поздравления ( для мужчин что-нибудь типа Клеопатры, Василисы Прекрасной и Мерелин Монро, а для женщин - Тарзан, галантный кавалер и Джеймс Бонд),  с окошечком для лица и прорезями для рук. Ну и черкануть поздравительные речи от этих лиц. Муж мою идею зарубил на корню, говорит - слишком статично. А мне кажется быстрее и ловчее, чем переодевалки ( пока переоденешь, пока объяснишь как и чего делать - голова кругом и у "актёра" и у тебя). Да и потом, думаю, у гостей будет желание пофотографироваться в образах, так сказать... :Blush2:

----------


## yurgesovna

> Девочки, здравствуйте. Может посоветуете чего? Я тут в порядке бреда додумалась совсем ужо. Просто прошу реальной оценки. Вобщем, впала в голову мысль сделать не костюмированные поздравления на юбилее ( ну или не только костюмированные), а ещё и такую штуку...как же объяснить...вобщем, напечатать широкоформатной печатью ( или как оно там называется) типа баннеров в человеческий рост с фигурами для поздравления ( для мужчин что-нибудь типа Клеопатры, Василисы Прекрасной и Мерелин Монро, а для женщин - Тарзан, галантный кавалер и Джеймс Бонд),  с окошечком для лица и прорезями для рук. Ну и черкануть поздравительные речи от этих лиц. Муж мою идею зарубил на корню, говорит - слишком статично. А мне кажется быстрее и ловчее, чем переодевалки ( пока переоденешь, пока объяснишь как и чего делать - голова кругом и у "актёра" и у тебя). Да и потом, думаю, у гостей будет желание пофотографироваться в образах, так сказать...


 мне ,лично, идея нравиться! а технически исполнимо? а где такое печатается,как транспортировать,ведь не на один день Молодец,а озвучку ,наверное , фонограммой дать ,ой , я тоже хочу, у кого-то на форуме видела выставленное-облизнулась!!

----------


## yurgesovna

> Девочки составила игру-переставлялку "Радуга",может кому пригодиться.
> 
> Приглашаются игроки по 6 человек в команде у каждой команды одинаковый набор букв
> ( Р А Д У Г А)Ведущий задаёт вопрос, кто быстрее перестроиться в ответ та команда набирает очки.
> 1.Как называется часть кривой линии? ( дуга)
> 2. Куда после смерти попадают нераскаявшиеся грешники на вечное мучение? ( ад)
> 3.Как звали дочь Владычицы Моря и бога Солнца? (Рада)
> 4.Как называется тростниковая  жаба? (Ага)
> 5.Как называется удушливый ядовитый  газ? ( угар)
> ...


 ВЕРУСЬ-ЭТО Я ,А НЕ МРАЧНО? ВСЁ, ПАРДОН,ПОНЯЛА-ЭТО НА ДЕНЬ ШАХТЁРА
 -

----------


## Снежная Бела

> а технически исполнимо? а где такое печатается,как транспортировать,ведь не на один день


можно узнать, сколько стоит печать в рекламном агентстве ( это уж если совсем каааачественно :Smile3: ), ну или напечатать на цветном принтере по частям и склеить. Но печать на баннерном материале прочнее и красивее, я считаю. Транспортировать, аккуратно свернув в рулон. Даже скрепить сверху все 3 образа на планке, котору могут держать гости-помощники и потом просто развязывать очередную ленточку.

----------


## мотрий Инна

Здравствуйте всем! хватило сил прочитать только до 170 стр.. остальное потом.. я к старым так сказать баранам.. Свадьба была на прошлой неделе.. и дядько невесты украл туфлю  после первого стола .. сразу оговорюсь,  по разному  проводила выкуп туфельки, но вся беда в том, что у нас поселок маленький, и видели меня уже все несколько раз. сценарий каждый раз  разный стараюсь сделать. кричат гости- стриптиз со свидетеля. я отвечаю, какой стриптиз, он еще не в прострации а мы не в кондиции! успеем! раз уж провинился свидетель, ему туфлю и выкупать в прямом смысле. вытаскиваю перчатки и шляпу.. говорю что перед нами свадебная тележка! но нужен  мне еще и управляющий тележкой. встает  свидетель на руки(теперь понятно зачем перчатки), шляпу перед собой одевает, второй его за ноги берет и объезжают гостей! старо как мир! но тут так прокатило!!именно потому что забыто это))в тележку столько накидали что в туфлю не влезло потом!)) музыкант  еще музычку поставил.. "Извозчик")немножко не по теме но прикольно.
я это к тому, что мы и так и так  каждый раз стараемся.. главное вариации)так ведь)

----------


## Елена Аношкина

Я провожу зажжение семейного очага, так (идеей послужили материалы форума, спасибо всем авторам!)	
СЕМЕЙНЫЙ ОЧАГ (звучит музыка)
(на столик на красивом подносе выставляю красивый бокал с чистой водой, две зажженные свечи, оформленные в греческом стиле, мед в красивой вазочке (у меня в виде лебедя+ красивая ложечка), салфетки), переодеваю 2-х девушек в туники, текст читаю сама, участники все выполняют по тексту
Выходит ГЕРА – покровительница женщин и брака, 
Её сопровождает Гестия- Богиня домашнего очага,  защищает жилище и его обитателей. В каждом доме в Греции был жертвенник, где семья приносила ей дары.
Богини пришли с дарами: мед, вода и священный огонь
Мед и вода. 
Мед издавна называют напиток богов. Он представляет собой сладкий нектар любви, символ слияния душ,  удачи и сладкого семейной жизни.  Недаром же первый месяц супружеской жизни называют медовый месяц . издавна было принято в 1-й брачный месяц пить напитки из меда. Считалось, что это помогает зачать здорового ребенка. 
 Так, мед любви ты пей, не вылей ... 
 Влюбленные сердце и душу услади. ... ( одна из богинь кормит молодых медом)
 Чистая вода является одним из самых замечательных небесных благословений. ... Именно воду Бог создал одну из первых и дал человеку для жизни ... Там, где есть вода, зарождается жизнь! (2-я богиня подает бокал с водой) Выпейте поочередно из одного бокала и пусть ваша семейная жизнь будет такой же чистой и здоровой, как эта вода. 
СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ ДАР – СВЯЩЕННЫЙ ОГОНЬ  пришло время зажечь ваш СЕМЕЙНЫЙ ОЧАГ.МУЗЫКА(приглашаются мамы молодоженов, у мам в руках свечи))
У всех народов было особое отношение к огню. Огонь - это символ жизни, огонь - это символ очага, дома. Я попрошу тех, кто дал жизнь нашим молодоженам, их мамам, подойти к богиням и зажечь свои свечи от священного божественного огня.(Богини держат свои свечи, от которых родители зажигают свои свечи)
СОЕДИНИТЕ ДВЕ СВЕЧИ В ОДНУ, подойдите к детям и зажгите их семейный очаг.
Дорогие ______________, возьмите вашу свечу .Нам хочется, чтобы искорки семейного огня, который горит в очаге ваших родителей, запылали огнем большой любви в очаге вашей молодой семьи! И какой бы холодный ветер ни дул, пламя очага должно гореть, давая свет и тепло вашей молодой семье! 
ДОРОГИЕ ГОСТИ! ПРОШУ НАПОЛНИТЬ ВАШИ БОКАЛЫ, Свидетели, поднесите бокалы молодым! Давайте стоя выпьем за этот маленький и еще совсем молодой очаг! Но он вырастет, окрепнет и сможет обогреть и молодых, и их детей, и их родственников и друзей. Желаем вам всю жизнь нести огонь любви в своих сердцах и помнить, что без родительского тепла ваше счастье не будет полным!

----------


## дидо

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Девочки, здравствуйте. Может посоветуете чего? Я тут в порядке бреда додумалась совсем ужо. Просто прошу реальной оценки. Вобщем, впала в голову мысль сделать не костюмированные поздравления на юбилее ( ну или не только костюмированные), а ещё и такую штуку...как же объяснить...вобщем, напечатать широкоформатной печатью ( или как оно там называется) типа баннеров в человеческий рост с фигурами для поздравления ( для мужчин что-нибудь типа Клеопатры, Василисы Прекрасной и Мерелин Монро, а для женщин - Тарзан, галантный кавалер и Джеймс Бонд), с окошечком для лица и прорезями для рук. Ну и черкануть поздравительные речи от этих лиц. Муж мою идею зарубил на корню, говорит - слишком статично. А мне кажется быстрее и ловчее, чем переодевалки ( пока переоденешь, пока объяснишь как и чего делать - голова кругом и у "актёра" и у тебя). Да и потом, думаю, у гостей будет желание пофотографироваться в образах, так сказать...


Мне давно тоже пришла эта мысль и я еще ее вынашиваю,(а точнее ищу сюжет) - На банере (печатают в типографии) четыре персонажа,но они должны быть такими, чтоб зал порвало, в общем вызываю молодых и сви-лей ( банер одет на 2 дерев ножки блин не знаю как описать, ладно) выносим банер он закрыт большим ватманом прорезано 4 отверстия для лиц, прошу сви-лей изобразить молодых, а молодых свидетелей или еще что-то, а дальше прошу их встать для фото в этот момент открепляю ватман а вот на банере должно быть что-то чтоб зал грохнул смехом Не могу найти подходящ. картинки , может кто подскажет? Ну как?

----------


## дидо

> Девочки составила игру-переставлялку "Радуга",может кому пригодиться.


Вера классная игрушка, но радуга получилась сложноватой,  думаю над словом праздник и юбилей , но мне кажется , что сочетания  должны быть попроще, как придумаю выложу . Мне очень нравиться спасибо!

----------


## дидо

Дорогие форумчане отзовитесь пожалуйста кто живет во Владивостоке!!!  И подскажите где у Вас можно посмотреть реквизит , костюмы? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА отзовитесь!

----------


## viki

> Дорогие форумчане отзовитесь пожалуйста кто живет во Владивостоке!!!  И подскажите где у Вас можно посмотреть реквизит , костюмы? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА отзовитесь!


 А что конкретно интересует?....мона посмотреть здесь  http://смехошоп.рф/ и здесь http://bigholiday25.ru/catalog/karna...a-produktsiya/ ....только там ценник не совсем дешевый.

Можно еще на Спортивной у китайцев глянуть,там тож много всяких штучек и цена ниже.

----------


## Елена Аношкина

> Дорогие форумчане отзовитесь пожалуйста кто живет во Владивостоке!!!  И подскажите где у Вас можно посмотреть реквизит , костюмы? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА отзовитесь!


Здравствуйте, ДИдо, я смотрю элементы костюмов в Бубль Гуме, езжу в Китай (в основном покупаю там), Китай-город (перед Новым годом там будет много интересного), шью сама! Удачи!

----------


## вера денисенко

> праздник и юбиле


эти игры у меня есть...радуга мне нужна для тематического юбиля"Радуга жизни" я уже переделала радугу)))

----------


## Svet-lana

> http://radikal.ru/F/s014.radikal.ru/...5e48c.jpg.html


Оч. красиво, и так нежно!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Готовясь к Новому году придумала такой момент...Может кому пригодится идея...

*КОНКУРС – ЭСТАФЕТА «ДРАКОН»*

2 команды по 6 человек собирают слово ДРАКОН по буквам. 1 буква за победу в конкурсе.

1. *«Накорми Дракона»*
На стуле стоит «пасть Дракона» ( корзина , шляпа, ведро, ваза…). Участник бежит с ложкой в зубах, на которой лежит конфета ( мандарин, шок. яйцо..)., подбегает, бросает корм в пасть дракона. Чья команда быстрее – получают букву Д.

2. *« Наряди Дракона»*
На стуле сидит участник – Дракон и держит в руках коробку с реквизитом. Каждый подбегает и вешает на Дракона 1 вещь.

3. *«Дракон на прогулке».*
Вся команда, зацепившись друг за друга, обегает препятствия (стулья, кегли, бутылки…). Кто быстрее, не сбив препятствие, придет к финишу. 

4. *«Зарядка для Дракона».*
Участники по – очереди пропускают через себя обруч ( резинку, веревку).

5. *«Сокровища Дракона»*
Каждый участник, зажав монету коленями, добегает до банки(шляпы, шкатулки, тарелки),бросает ее и возвращается.

6. *«Пойми Дракона»*. (конкурс капитанов)
Дракону – капитану показывается слово-карточка, он при помощи мимики и жестов объясняет его, команды угадывает. Кто больше угадает слов за 1 минуту.

Команда-победительница выстраивается с буквами ДРАКОН…фото…затем буквы переворачиваются…а там рисунок Дракона…фото…

----------


## Славина

> Команда-победительница выстраивается с буквами ДРАКОН…фото…затем буквы переворачиваются…а там рисунок Дракона…фото…


*Оль*, здорово, молодец!

А можно и перестраивалку сделать со словом Дракон (кон, рак, дар, род, кадр, народ)
Зарифмовать и всё:)) Ушла думать, а может уже такая есть?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> Ушла думать, а может уже такая есть?


Ириш,есть перестраивалка...в теме "Новый год"...уже зарифмованная....

----------


## дидо

> Ириш,есть перестраивалка...в теме "Новый год"...уже зарифмованная....


Ой как не удобно..... :Blush2:  а как зайти в тему нов.гад. Плизззз

----------


## skar1983

> Я провожу зажжение семейного очага, так (идеей послужили материалы форума, спасибо всем авторам!)


скажите а вы это на каждой свадьбе делаете

----------


## ulybka

> Девочки составила игру-переставлялку "Радуга",может кому пригодиться.
> 
> Приглашаются игроки по 6 человек в команде у каждой команды одинаковый набор букв
> ( Р А Д У Г А)
> 2. Куда после смерти попадают нераскаявшиеся грешники на вечное мучение? ( ад)
> (радуга)


Вера, ты уж прости, но вот этот вопрос меня просто очень смутил, может лучше что-то 
Способности от бога? (ДАР)

----------


## ольга топ

> очень классно! у меня вопрос: Вы всем своим молодым такие шедевры вышиваете? если до, то когда успеваете к мероприятиям готовиться? :) 
> я почему спрашиваю.. сама очень люблю вышивать, но за основной работой + за праздниками вообще не успеваю!!!  
> 
> 
> креативненько :)


теперь я продаю свои идеи. делайте заказы

----------


## Люсьен2011

Подойдёт для проведения в кругу близких. Нужна мед. Одежда,4-прбирки,палочка
(исследование проводим вместе с гостями:полощем горло,нюхаем,пробуем на вкус,мажем на кус. колбасы и т. д.)
Вот этой молодой дамой перед юбилеем были сданы очень серьёзные анализы. Они с супругом хотели узнать-каково же здоровье юбилярши?
Анализ мочи(сок жёлтого цвета)
Прозрачная жидкость имеет запах ананасов. Белок не обнаружен,соль ниже нормы. Характер не вредный,т.к ничего не выпало в осадок. Здоровье у молодой дамы богатырское- соответствует её возрасту.
Анализ крови(томатный сок)
ЦВЕТ КРАСНЫЙ РОЭ-4-5.ЛЕЙКОЦИТЫ БЕГАЮТ 5-6 В ПОЛЕ ЗРЕНИЯ. СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ХОРОШЕЙ РОДОСЛОВНОЙ И СПОКОЙНОМУ ОБРАЗУ ЖИЗНИ.
Анализ кала(горчица)
Палочек не обнаружено. яйцеглист не водится. Заразы никакой нет. Питается деликатесами. пища переваривается отлично. Поэтому цвет лица,движения,походка-соответствуют возрасту.
Анализ мазка(майонез)
Всё прекрасно. Наличие живчика говорит о том ,что есть ещё порох в пороховницах. Живчик подвижный в большом количестве,вполне пригоден к деторождению.
За хорошие анализы. За здоровье юбиляра.

----------


## Долька лимона

> Подойдёт для проведения в кругу близких.


 :Blink:  Если все эти "близкие" сидят в одной таремной камере. ИМХО!

----------


## selenka07

> Подойдёт для проведения в кругу близких.


бррррррррр Я не ханжа, но мне не то что не смешно, а просто не приятно, и брезгливо. Сори

----------


## на-тал-ка

> Анализ кала(горчица)
> Палочек не обнаружено. яйцеглист не водится. Заразы никакой нет.


  И куда только мысль шальная не заведет!!! Интересно, как будут чувствовать себя гости, которые до этого ели салаты с майонезом и мясо с горчицей????

----------


## Люсьен2011

зря вы меня клюёте.проводила родственникам.подруги проводили своим. проходит весело.

----------


## Курица

> зря вы меня клюёте.проводила родственникам.подруги проводили своим. проходит весело.


*Александр2011*, если вы обратили внимание, то девочки просто высказывают своё мнение.
В своей, сугубо тесной компании, на 4-5 часу "принятия на грудь" и не то пойдёт на "ура".
Просто есть допустимые границы/  нравственные нормы, и они-у каждого свои. Помните- "Царю-царёво. Кесарю-кесарево"... :Taunt:  а слесарю -слесарево.
Только не обижайтесь пожалуйста.
А то скажете, что пришла *Курица* и тоже...того...клюнула... :Derisive: Хотя эта фраза вполне бы соответствовала истине.
И-можно нескромный вопрос?
Вы по нику-*Александр2011*, а по тексту - она 



> *проводила* родственникам.подруги проводили своим


Так? Значит ли это, что вы-женщина. или в тексте-описка? :Blink: К сожалению, мы ничего о Вас не знаем....

*Давайте поближе познакомимся, пообщаемся!* Заходите в Ин-Ку батор, в темку "Только Вас нам и не хватало", это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F2%E0%EB%EE!

----------


## Kescha

> зря вы меня клюёте.проводила родственникам.подруги проводили своим. проходит весело.



здравствуйте дорогие мои.
можно я попробую ответить за него или за неё...
посмотрите...это новичок. я ,когда была желторотой,
тоже считала "памперсы" ключом вечера. 
что я хочу сказать этим ...за всё время дружбы с форумом,
читая отчёты девочек ,общаясь,общаясь,общаясь...мои взгляды
координально изменились ,чему я очень рада. и сейчас я не за что не одену эти "памперсы"
на юбиляра ,или не буду иследовать "анализ мочи" юбиляра.
я думаю ,что каждый из нас начинал так сказать с "памперсов".
просто надо не застрять в них ,а расти дальше. и может,
через некоторое время , с ужасом вспомните про "анализ мочи".
чего я и желаю   *Александр2011*, .

----------


## Juliya Star

*Kescha*, Хах..точно. Я тоже начинала с памперсов....даже жутко вспомнить...капец :Smayly 3:  но самое главное, что мы все пришли на форум учиться у профессионалов, развиваться. И если программа меняется (а она обязательно поменяется глядя на пример который подают опытные ведущие), то ты растешь. Растите дорогие новички!!!! :Aga: 
*Александр2011* ой по поводу клюете, мне тоже так казалось в начале. когда я пришла на форум, то честно подумала что меня тут скушают и даже косточками не побрезгуют. Но все оказалось не так.  Нужно вникнуть в атмосферу происходящего. Это не просто форум! Это большой дом, уютный, чистый и красивый. Здесь рады каждому. Здесь учат, делятся опытом. Направляют новичков на путь истинный и все это представьте себе бесплатно!!! Приходи учись если хочешь!!! Где еще такая халява?? Когда я обвыклась на форуме, мне стало все понятно. Но не нужно убегать в кусты и прятаться. :Blush2: Просто в каждом доме есть свой порядок. Так что* Александр2011* располагайтесь и будем рады помочь вам!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Репка

Всем привет, я новичок, принимайте меня в свою компанию.

Меня зовут Ольга. Праздники веду около 6 лет, но называть себя профессионалом не спешу, так как нет предела совершенству.
Я просто счастлива, что открыла для себя такой удивительный форум!  :Ok: 
Сколько же здесь талантливых и креативных людей! Сколько замечательных идей, которые я несомненно использую на своих вечерах! Говорю всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Единственный минус в том, что я с вами, дорогие коллеги, это то, что я теперь стала меньше спать - не могу оторваться от компьютера.

Мне тоже хочется поделиться с вами своей наработкой. Это мое авторское стихотворение-поздравление для молодоженов - на мой взгляд очень хорошо подходит для завершения поздравительной части. В нем есть и лирический момент, и шутки, и концовка с вручением юмористических подарков. Обычно, гости после такого поздравления аплодируют.

Для подарков потребуются 2 лотерейных билета (с розыгрышем машиной) и игрушечная (возможно сувенирная) машинка.

Красивых слов немало 
Вам общество сказало,
Хороших пожеланий услышали не счесть.
На свадьбу с дорогими
Подарками своими
Пришло народу столько, что даже негде сесть.

Спешу и я поздравить 
И в сердце след оставить.
Взаимопониманья хочу вам пожелать.
А если будут ссоры,
Размолвки или споры,
Что в этом вам поможет, могу я подсказать.

Пускай звонит мобильник, -
Откройте холодильник,
И, взяв кастрюлю с супом иль старую морковь,
Кидайтесь, обливайтесь,
Кричите и ругайтесь,
Пусть знают все соседи, какая есть любовь...

А лучше сядьте рядом,
Друг друга смерив взглядом,
Немного по-другому взгляните на себя.
И вы поймете все же - 
Нет ничего дороже,
Чем жить в согласье, в мире, тем более любя.

И в этот день прекрасный -
Для вас он самый ясный,
Неважно - солнце светит иль дождик льет с утра,
Я б пожелать хотела
Во всем достигнуть цели,
Любви, здоровья, счастья и вечного добра!

Дарю вам два билета,
Вдруг к следущему лету
Под окнами машину придется сторожить.
А если вдруг случайно
Не повезет нечаянно,
Достойную замену могу вам предложить.

За эту супер тачку
Я отдала заначку,
Но если не по нраву мой маленький презент -
Дарили ж вам деньгами? -
Авто купите сами
То, на котором ездит российский президент!

Буду рада получить оценку своему скромному творению.

----------


## Kescha

> что я теперь стала меньше спать - не могу оторваться от компьютера.


Оля привет.
рада тебя приветствовать на форуме..."ночных фей".
[img]http://s2.******info/5461c37b9927e08c25013037bbe7baae.gif[/img]
я работаю по ночам и мой муж в шутку зовёт меня "ночная фея". :Oj: 
я думаю многие уз нас  стали мало спатъ после знакомства с нашим
замечательным форумом.и мы все рады  новому знакомству! :flower: 




> Буду рада получить оценку своему скромному творению.


Молодчина! :Ok: 
очень здорово ,что делишься своими творениями....и
готова выслушать наши мнения.
мне задумка понравилась и концовка -лоторейный билет и машинка-подарок.
с твоего позволенья возьму себе в "копилочку"..?
но вот про кастрюлю с супом и морковкой...не поняла.
у меня тоже есть свои творения и я тоже их считаю хорошими...
у каждого свои вкусы и взгляды. желаю тебе творческих успехов!

----------


## Репка

*Kescha*, 





> мы все рады новому знакомству!


Огромное спасибо за теплый прием!
Дорогие коллеги, я навеки ваша!!!
По возможности буду делиться своими наработками. Но, если честно, здесь СТОЛЬКО всего нового и интересного для меня  :Tender: , что просто даже не знаю, чем же удивить.



> на форуме..."ночных фей"


 :Grin: Метко сказано. Теперь и я так буду называть.

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

> Нужна мед. Одежда,4-прбирки,палочка
> (исследование проводим вместе с гостями:полощем горло,нюхаем,пробуем на вкус,мажем на кус. колбасы и т. д.)
> Вот этой молодой дамой перед юбилеем были сданы очень серьёзные анализы. Они с супругом хотели узнать-каково же здоровье юбилярши?
> Анализ мочи(сок жёлтого цвета)


А у меня на юбилее учительницы в прошлом году подруги с мужьями решили блеснуть и поздравили ее подобным выходом врачей...Так празднуют учителя :Taunt: 

*Александр2011*,  да не переживай ты!Все через клевки проходим поначалу...Ты читай-читай... :Ok:

----------


## ольга топ

девочки и мальчики а вы не побывали делать свадьбу под ключ?

----------


## Львовна

> Анализ мазка(майонез)


феее ...майонез больше не ем)))))))))))
Я не клююсь))

----------


## Матильда 1967

> Анализ кала(горчица)
> Палочек не обнаружено. яйцеглист не водится. Заразы никакой нет.


А у меня коллеге на 45-летие, её сёстры привезли вместе с собой тамаду из Смоленска.Так вот юбилярша взахлеб рассказывала КАК было интересно!!!!!!!!!!!А вот про эти анализы вААще чуть не захлебнулась от чуВстВс .....Понравилось как под неё ставили баночки...потом вынимали...с уже готовыми "анализами"....Говорит,что им всем понравилось....
ну что тут скажешь?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

----------


## Lara14

Прочитала недавно рубрику, очень прошу помогите... свадьба в стиле 19 века.
Сразу бросилась помогать, затем только прочитала, что запрос был аж в 2009году, ну коль напечатала, то выкладываю свои мысли, их можно и на любой другой свадьбе использовать, конечно доработав.
Свадьба 19 век
1.Бородинское сражение(сражение на конях-длинных шарах, пушки-ядра(пушка женщина, ядро-шарик, гусар…передают шарик между ног, кто быстрее зарядит пушку; или по кругу передают шарик; кто быстрее выстрелит-бегают под музыку с шарами, затем когда музыка останавливается, садятся на шарик)
2.На тех же шарах…. Конкурс на самого важного гусара «Самый важный гусар» Звучат нарезки звука копыт, лошади-различные…..под эту музыку они должны красиво проехать очаровав присутствующих дам.
3.После этого каждому гусару машут различного  цвета платочками, кто больше собрал из гусаров платочков, тот и самый красивый наездник.
4.Станцевать разные отрывки из танцев того времени
Полонез
Минуэт 
Вальс
 5.Опера(найти оперу 19 века, а можно и любую другую-музыку и песни). Герои поют открывая только рот, естественно подкрепляя пантомимой.

Для меня придумывать нетрудно, было бы только время....
Если  заказы у Вас связаны с какими то идеями, обращайтесь ,с удовольствием помогу.

----------


## ulybka

> А у меня коллеге на 45-летие, её сёстры привезли вместе с собой тамаду из Смоленска.Так вот юбилярша взахлеб рассказывала КАК было интересно!!!!!!!!!!!А вот про эти анализы вААще чуть не захлебнулась от чуВстВс .....Понравилось как под неё ставили баночки...потом вынимали...с уже готовыми "анализами"....Говорит,что им всем понравилось....
> ну что тут скажешь?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


да уж вверх мастерства.... 
обидно за таких коллег

----------


## Репка

> 8 Пользователя поблагодарили Вас за это сообщение.


Друзья, как же приятно видеть, что за мое творчество еще и благодарят и используют.

Завтра веду корпоративный вечер ко Дню автомобилиста, буду испытывать некоторые форумские штучки.

----------


## alena-avto

Всем доброго времени суток!  Скажите, был ли у кого-нибудь опыт проведения праздников в гангстерском стиле?
имею несколько наработок 
1. прислан Подарок от Итальянской мафии нашему ДОну Сержио (имениннику). Получит его тот кто скажет без чего не обходится не одна (особенно семейная) жизнь гангстера (идея про подарок из Италии старая - не моя...- но как она вам  в этом контексте???;) ) - ответ "паста" - макароны дарим макароны.
2. Многим известен тот факт, что в 20е гг в Америке - сухой закон. Многие спиртные напитки ввозились контрабандой.  Например в буханке хлеба прятали бутылки со спиртным. И для нашего Дона сержио также приготовлена такая буханочка .  но он у нас человек щедрый и решил что достанется она кому-то из гостей - КТО СКАЖЕТ БУТЫЛКА ЧЕГО ИМЕННО СПРЯТАНА  В БУХАНКЕ - ЭТО ОДИН ИЗ САМЫХ  ЛЮБИМЫХ НАПИТКОВ МНОГИХ ГАНГСТЕРОВ - ответ виски - отдаем буханку - а там в ней действительно виски...

----------


## alena-avto

Гангстерская вечеринка
Все гости будут одеты соответственно в стиле 20-х гг

Сложности с наполнением тематической застольной программы
Хочу сделать хронику юбиляра - (выкладывала ранее)
В стихотворной форме используя реквизит от момента рождения до дня сегодняшнего
например - 1976 году
в одном знатном роду
мальчишка на свет появился
и т.д......
А финальная часть - 
"ТЕПЕРЬ СЕРГЕЙ НАШ ВАЖНЫЙ ДОН
В КЛАН СВОЙ ОЧЕНЬ ВЛЮБЛЕН
РЕШИЛ ОН ВЗЯТЬ ПО-БОЛЬШЕ БАКСОВ
И ВСЮ БРАТВУ НА ПРАЗДНИК СВОЙ ПОЗВАТЬ
И ЕСТЬ У ВСЕХ ЗДЕСЬ МНОГО ШАНСОВ
ЗА ДОНА СЕРЖИО ПО ПЯТДЕСЯТ (ИЛИ ВИСКАРЬ) ПОДНЯТЬ ОПЯТЬ....

----------


## alena-avto

ГАНГСТЕРСКАЯ ТЕМА

Ещё хочу сделать для юбиляра звезды шерифа
на каждой звезде написано что юбиляра ждет в ближайшее время
1. тихий семейный вечер - дарю мега пачку семок
2. романтическая ночь - камасутра с картинками
3. Антипохмелин - бутылка пива можно с портретом именинника
4. финансовое благосостояние - денежный ковер из сувенирных банксов

----------


## kvitka alena

> Здравствуйте, мне очень интересно. Если не сложно, пришлите, пожалуйста, на почту v_zlobina@inbox.ru
> Заранее благодарна.


Извините, что долго не отвечала. Сказку скинула на почту.

----------


## kvitka alena

> Здравствуйте. очень интересная идея :) вообще сказки люблю) если не сложно - и мне пожалуйста информацию) мой адрес alenka1588@yandex.ru


 Скинула Вам на почту

----------


## дидо

Девочки всем зрасте!!!! Я истерю не могу найти ссылку, где все фильмы и муз. фразы ( известные)  их можно скачивать ПООООООООООООмогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## на-тал-ка

Лара! Наверное, Вам нужен музыкальный раздел.... там всего , чего только душа пожелает, по самое не балуйсь.....Ищите!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E7%E4%E5%EB....

----------


## дидо

Наташа спасибо большое , но меня не пускают на эту ссылку? аккаунт пишут не тот? :Blink:

----------


## Kescha

> но меня не пускают на эту ссылку?


да , Лара ,надо немного потерпеть ,чтобы попасть в  муз. раздел.
попробуй здесь...тоже много интересного есть.


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....загадки

----------


## Люсьен2011

> Сказку скинула на почту.


 извините за нескромность а прокакие сказки идёт речь?. я наслышена что на свадьбах проводят сказки: красная шапочка,теремок. хотелось бы узнать что это за сказки . может кто подскажет.

----------


## вера денисенко

Дидо, нужно 100 сообщений...чтобы вы могли зайти в другие разделы....

----------


## дидо

Девочки спасибо большое!!! Как приятно, что в нашем дружном коллективе ни кто не остаётся без внимания!

----------


## дидо

> По умолчанию
> 
>     ГАНГСТЕРСКАЯ ТЕМА
> 
>     Ещё хочу сделать для юбиляра звезды шерифа
>     на каждой звезде написано что юбиляра ждет в ближайшее время
>     1. тихий семейный вечер - дарю мега пачку семок
>     2. романтическая ночь - камасутра с картинками
>     3. Антипохмелин - бутылка пива можно с портретом именинника
>     4. финансовое благосостояние - денежный ковер из сувенирных банксов


 Можно рассказать короткую биографию по типу мультика ( остров сокровищ) под тиканье часов НАПРИМЕР: Иван Иванович родился... поступил... женился... характер...привычки..... и т. д.

----------


## дидо

Делаю иногда  ромашку (из картона и цветной бумаги) на листиках пишу задания ( фанты) и под музыку пускаю, на ком муз остановилась тот отрывает листик ( ромашка одноразовая) иисполняет. Может кому пригодиться.

----------


## дидо

молодым в напутствие произношу такие слова
 Чтоб выйти из заколдованного круга ....и..... (имена) любите друг друга. 
 Чтоб не было обид, когда придется туго и в горе и в счастье -любите друг друга. 
Зимой за окном бесчинствует вьюга назло всем ветрам-любите друг друга. 
Чтоб радость была вам сестрой и подругой-во чтоб то ни стало, всегда и везде ......и....... любите друг друга.           

 Это авторство не моё, не помню от куда , но я переделала под себя.

----------


## дидо

А вот на детские поздравлялки можно сшить ( делаю) ткань вставить кольца, голову дракона и чтоб дети загадывали желания и пролазили через неё.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

Знаю точно у Ани Периной есть такая кричалка "Любите друг друга", она её тут выкладывала. Анютка вообще мастерица по кричалкам и трогательным стихотворениям!!!

----------


## ellyuzh

Ой, как же давно меня здесь небылооо :Blush2: 
Курочка, хорошая моя :Oj: , перенеси , если не в ту темку выложила :Yes4:  :flower: 
Отправить как вложение не получается, пишет"некорректный файл", поэтому ставлю сразу текст:

Ремесленный праздник Козьмы и Дамиана
Начало: 14.00; Окончание 18.00
Аудитория - жители и гости Перми и Пермского края; Место проведения - Пешеходная улица, Кирова 80а; Тема - Ремесленный праздник Космы и Дамиана; Общая продолжительность 4 часа; 
«Административно-постановочная группа», где утверждены автор сценария, режиссер, художник, главный администратор, ведущие, звукооператоры и др. Работниками группы могут быть волонтеры, т. е. добровольные помощники, кто работает на общественных началах, участники самодеятельности. 
Ведущие - организ. группа, волонтеры
Пешеходная улица красочно оформлена воздушными шарами, иск. Зеленью ( по возможности)
Необходима реклама через СМИ, радио, листовки, афиши, «штендеры», сайты в Интернете.
Со стороны Компроса  плакат-стенд  (ответственный )

*завязка:*
Встреча-приветствие  
время	место	действие	звук	Костюмы, реквизит	Ответственный; контакты	Сроки исполнения
14.00-14.30	границы: сторона Комс. пр-та, ул. Г.Звезда
звукорежиссер – в центре ремесленного дворика
	Глашатаи/скоморохи, (одетые в рубахи из мешковины) на входах двух улиц становятся параллельно друг другу (2 метра промежуток), перекрещивают рупоры/горны, с подвешенными на них флажками с эмблемой гильдии; 
Звучат трубы (звукооператор)
Помощники ведущих  (8 человек, 6-со стороны Компроса, 2 -со стор. Г.Звезда, волонтеры) продают кованую денежку, которая служит одновременно и сувениром и валютой, объясняют правила ремесленного праздника
	радиомикрофоны; рупоры, медные инструменты (фальш инстр.)	Одежда скоморохов- рубашки из мешковины, с изображением эмблемы гильдии , подпоясанные веревкой (кол-во : 8 штук); кованые монетки (кол-во 200 штук);
4 шт. фальшрупора из ватмана/настоящие рупоры	(ответственный ;  звукорежиссер; дизайнер -костюмы;
Чирков Юрий -«кованые монеты»)	08.11-11.11
14.15-14.30	Пешеходная улица , с 2-х входов границы : сторона Комс. пр-та, ул. Г.Звезда
	Проведение «Посвящение в праздничное настроение» 
К  плакату  с изображениями веселых смайликов скоморохи , с шутками/прибаутками, проводят всех гостей, предлагают «зарядится хорошим настроением», чтобы получить благословение и порадовать святых Кузму  и Дамиана.
	Веселая музыка	Ватман 100*100 со смайликами и вырезанными отверстиями-«розеткой», (кол-во 2 шт.)	Художники	08.11-11.11
14.30-14.40	Пешеходная улица, первые павильон со стороны Комс.пр-та	Скоморохи вносят картонную/надувную гирю с надписью «Сто пудов счастья», меряются силой, шуточно демонстрируют процесс поднятия гири, предлагают сделать то же самое присутствующим	Веселая музыка	Гиря из папье-маше/картона, либо надувная (кол-во 1 шт.)	(ответственный)	08.11-11.11
14.45-15.00	На импровизированной авансцене, в центре Пешеходной улицы, рядом с кованым сердцем 	Начинается веселое скоморошье представление 	Звук рожков,трещоток, свистулек, народных инструментов	Беспроводные радиомикрофоны с наушниками, крепящиеся к голове артистов(для подачи текста –дублером) и 2 радиомикрофона 		08.11-11.11
(ответственный)


Примечание: подробный сценарный план должен быть у ведущих (скоморохов), звукорежиссера;
ассистенты и помощники имеют на руках листы по эпизодам, монтажные листы.
Звучит фонограмма русских народных наигрышей. При выходе на сцену двух Скоморохов и двух Скоморошниц музыка стихает.

Текст скоморохов в части приветствие:
Скоморох 1. Эй, народ честной,
Подходи, не стой!

Скоморох 2. Коль карман пустой —
Просто так постой!
Скоморошница 1. Нынче ярмарка, без сомнения!
Скоморошница 2. Начинается представление!
Скоморох 1. Всех на ярмарку приглашаем!
Скоморох 2. И веселья, и покупок вам желаем!
Скоморошница 1. Здесь товары — загляденье!
Таковы, что будь здоров!
Скоморошница 2. Нашей ярмарки названье …это
Все (хором). «Гильдия мастеров»!
Скоморох 1. «Козмы и Дамиана» наш праздник называется…
Скоморох 2. Потому что мастера здесь лучшие сбираются!
Скоморошница 1. Торопитесь вы на ярмарку скорей
Покупать товар для взрослых и детей!
Скоморох 1. Ну- ка, лавки отпирайте!
Покупайте, продавайте!
Скоморох 2. Балаганы открывайте,
Представленья начинайте!
Скоморошница 1. А надсмотрщикам сидеть
Подле лавок и смотреть,
Чтобы не было содому,
Давежа али погрому…
Скоморошница 2. Чтобы вор аль хулиган
Не залез к кому в карман,
И чтоб никакой урод
Не обманывал народ!
Скоморох 1. Эй, вы, гости-господа!
А пожалуйте сюда!
Скоморох 2. Есть у нас товар для духа,
И для брюха есть еда!
Скоморошница 1. Здравствуйте, друзья, уральские, столичные!
Скоморошница 2. Есть у нас для вас товары добрые, отличные!
Под плясовую Скоморохи делают несколько кадрильных танцевальных па и выстраиваются у микрофонов, Скоморошницы шушукаются 


Скоморох 1. Ну так что же, начинаем!
Всех увидеть приглашаем
Все, чем горд и стар и мал,
Чем богат Средний Урал!
Скоморох 2. Подходи, богачи али бедные!
Начинаем работу немедленно!


Скоморох 1. Эй, народ, позволь представить
Наших писаных красавиц!
Это наши помощницы,
Девицы-Скоморошницы!
Под мелодию кадрили Скоморошницы подходят к микрофонам.

Скоморошница 1. Исполать вам, добры молодцы да красны девицы!
Скоморошница 2. Ну и вы, Скоморохи-пустобрехи, здравствуйте!
Скоморошница 1. Звать меня Татьяною.
Скоморошница 2. Я – зовуся Верою, 
 Скоморошница 1. Мы девчонки местные, из губернии Пермской.

Скоморошница 2. Ярмарка-красавица,
Что весельем славится,
Может, с нашей помощью
Всем гостям понравится!
Скоморошница 1. Никоди-им! Алле, Федо-от!
Вы чего раскрыли рот?
Аль не знаете, что барин
К нам сюда вот-вот придет?
Скоморох 2. Барин?! Русский аль татарин?
Друг калмык али болгарин?
Скоморошница 1. Не болгарин, не татарин —
Здешней ярмарки хозяин.
Не узбек и не калмык —
Просто русский он мужик.
Скоморошница 2. Но, конечно, именитый,
Хозрасчетом знаменитый,
Молодцам всем – молодец,
Юрий наш Чирков - кузнец!

Фонограмма «Ехал на ярмарку ухарь-купец», Скоморошницы отходят в сторону, к микрофону выходит Юрий Чирков, с ним младшие подмастерья-кузнецы. ( у основных персонажей- по два микрофона, один- встроенный, с текстом дублера, второй – основной- в который подается текст на зрителя)

Кузнец Добрый день вам, господа!
Рад, что вы пришли сюда!
Хоть, конечно же, с погодой
Как всегда у нас беда…
Подмастерье(перебивая). Что ж беда-то? Юрь Василич!
Нынче снег вот! Красота!

Кузнец. Ты не рви меня на слове!
Это ж к слову, просто так…
Для начала разговора —
Про погоду, то да се…
Перейду и к делу скоро
Да поведаю про все.
Тут такое дело, братцы,
Враскорячку все мозги:
Вздумал нынче к нам добраться —
Бог страну их береги —
Не простой купец, поди-то! —
Прилетел на континент
К нам на ярманку с визитом
Мериканский президент!

Подмастерье От беда-то! От напасть!
Как бы сдуру не пропасть!
Как бы нам перед Техасом
Носом в лужу не упасть!
Кузнец (Скомороху 1). Так что думай-ка, Федотка,
Что б такого учудить,
Где найти таку находку —
Президента удивить!

Скоморох 1. Не боись, Юрий Василич!
Мы ведь — в ухо им отит! —
Мастера! И наш товарец
Всю планету удивит!
Скоморох 2. Мериканец! Ну и что?
Нам-то что грустить про то?
В нашей ярмарке товару
Есть — Америк хоть на сто!
Скоморошница 1. На Урале мастера —
Поучиться всем пора!
Мы ему про то расскажем
И товар лицом покажем!
Подмастерье. Ой! Глядите! Вон он где!
Мериканский президент
К нам идет со свитой вместе,
Приготовь хлеб-соль в презент!

Под музыку выходит Президент со свитой.( роль президента Обамы исполняет студент –интерн мед.академии им.Вагнера г.Перми Патрик (Зимвабве)
Скоморошницы выносят ему «хлеб-соль» на рушнике

Президент. Здрасьте вам! (Скоморошницам.) Хэллоу, герлз!
Скоморох 1 (Скомороху 2). Глянь-ка, к девкам враз попер!
Кабы он не Президент был,
Я бы глаз ему натер!
Президент. Добрый день, друзья-уральцы!
Я приехал посмотреть,
Как вы тут, вообще, живете.
Есть ли правда хоть на треть,
Что у вас здесь много
Разного товару есть,
Что на ярмарках умельцы
Чудо-вещи продают?
Что зеленые юнцы
Тож в ремеслах молодцы?
И юнцы, мол, и девицы
Мастера, как и отцы?..
Кузнец. 
Подмастерье! (Тот чихает.) Будь здоров!
Позови-ка мастеров!
Мы чичас покажем марку
Столяров да поваров!

Помощник уходит, с ним уходят со сцены Скоморохи и Скоморошницы, остаются Кузнец Чирков, «Президент, его свита».

Президент. А скажите, мистер Юрий,
Может так произойти,
Что правительство Перми
Мастерить вам запретит?
Кузнец Это ж надо так сказать!
Точно в прорубь босым встать!
Что у нас — совсем бараны —
Нам работать запрещать?!
И фамилии у нас так похожи, будь здоров!
Губернатор – сам ведь знаешь, ну а я кузнец - Чирков!
В крае он руководитель, Мастер я – в кузнечном крае,
Резиденцию мою  тож, ЧирКовкой называют!
Президент. Нет, ну если продавец,
Скажем так, еще юнец,
А товар сготовить может
Так же, как и взрослый спец,
Вам не будет ли запрет,
Что ему, мол, мало лет,
И торговля с Алабамой,
Мол, пойдет ему во вред?
Скоморох 1. Ай да янки! Вот беда!
От торговли нет вреда!
Только ежели обманешь,
Не сторгуемся тогда.
Ты скажи-ка, мистер Жорж, —
Ты чего увидеть хошь?
Табуретки, аль гравюры,
Аль картину, али брошь?
Нынче в ярмарке моей
Все товары для людей!
Президент. Олл райт!
Юрь Василич, ты скажи
(Ох и хитрый ты мужик!),
Не пора ль казать продукт-то?
Ты товар-то покажи!
Про Россию расскажи…

Кузнец. Это можно, это дело!
Ну, на сцену, мастера!
Продолжать-то вам пора!

Звучит музыка, скоморохи вызывают и представляют выходящих на авансцену мастеров : «Чирковка»-Юрий Вас; (после каждого выхода- фанфары) 
«Селенитовая комната» - Анатолий Иванов; 
Волшебник деревянных дел- Игорь Шилов;
 «Дары Славян»-Владимир Морсковатых; конкурс с талисманами
«Мыльный домик» - Эльвира,Марина; 
Антиквары-;
Мастер плетения коклюшек-Татьяна Вл;
 Студия «Автор» (керамика, береста)
 Художники-карикатуристы -Алексей;  Анастасия; 
Мастер-дизайнер одежды- Наталья Рычагова.
 Мастера поздравляют всех с ремесленным праздником (в микрофон) и приглашают к себе в мастерские), где под веселую музыку проводятся конкурсы.

КУЛЬМИНАЦИЯ

время	место	действие	звук	Костюмы, реквизит	Ответственный, контакты	Сроки исполнения
15.00-15.10	в центре Пешеходной улицы, рядом с кованым сердцем	после барабанной дроби, скоморохи делают объявление: «Дорогие гости, минуточку внимания, (далее см. примечание)	Разудалая музыка, барабанная дробь		08.11-12.11
15.15-17.30	В ремесленном дворике	Кульминация – угощение горячим сбитнем/глинтвейном, приглашение на кухню. Желающим за фирменную монеточку  предлагают отведать блюда вкусной ремесленной кухни под открытым небом, на живом огне		Сбитень/глинтвейн: кр.сух. вино+ специи+ поварешка+ однораз. посуда-тарелки, ложки, стаканы, салфет.		
Развязка
17.35-18.00	Ремесленный дворик	Проводится конкурс на лучший рецепт следующего праздника. 
Анонсируется дата проведения и краткое содержание будущего праздника	Песня Е. Ваенги-«Желаем, чтоб вы все были здоровы..»	Магнитная доска или свиток бумаги ручной работы, на котором записываются рецепты-победители


(примечание)
Скоморох1. А теперь вопрос задам, я любимым пермякам,
без чего не обойдется то, чего так надо нам?
Скоморох2. Ты Федотко не томи, глазом лучше подмигни
Ты про свадьбу, аль про кухню, аль про сбитень намекни! 
Помощники выносят бочонок со «сбитнем» (глинтвейн)
Скоморох1. Налетай , честной народ, 
Коль к тебе удача прет!
Скоморох2. Ну а я, прошу на кухню, 
Все что Дамиан пошлет!

В случае если удастся пригласить на празднование «молодых», т.е. свадьбу,
Ведущий рассказывает молодым притчу о спичечном коробке:

Послушайте притчу. Жила-была молодая семья. Они часто ссорились друг с другом. И решили они обратиться к мудрецу за помощью. Мудрец дал супругам коробок со спичками и сказал, что после каждой ссоры они должны ломать по спичке из этого коробка. И когда коробок будет пуст, то супругам, увы, придется расстаться. Супруги с того времени перестали ссориться, боясь расставания.
Сегодня нашим молодоженам я хочу подарить коробок, в котором только одна спичка (показать) и хочу пожелать, чтобы она не была сломана никогда.

Молодым хотелось пожелать мне
В радости, разлуке или горе:
Вечно помнить первое объятие,
Забывая о последней ссоре!

(На спичечный коробок наклеиваю листок прямо на этикетку коробка со словами: например, Артем + Вика = дружная семья. Или: Ребята, давайте жить дружно! Вариантов много. (Можно и внутри коробка что-то написать). А на ребрах спички -имена молодых, дату свадьбы и т.д.)
Реквизит: спичечный коробок настоящий или кованый с одной спичкой внутри


.

----------


## ellyuzh

Конкурс
Всё дело в шляпе! (дизайнер одежды Наталья Рычагова)
Затея с гостями.
Заранее готовятся атрибуты для переодевания: иллюзионист – бабочка, колпак, волшебная палочка; нищий- борода, шляпа, рваные штаны; факир- чалма, усы, ковер и дудочка; птица- крылья, клюв; младенец- соска, памперс, слюнявчик; ботаник- очки большие, семейные трусы; гуляка – сигара, кепка, галстук. (веселая музыка)
Во времена Средневековья, Возрожденья, Ренессанса,
В эпоху перестройки, дефицита, нищеты,
Когда сражались рыцари и пели трубадуры серенады и романсы,
Когда в роддоме появился ты,
Она служила честно, преданно народу,
И без нее не обходился праздник, быт.
Сейчас ее мы многоликую прославим гордо,
Докажем, что не можем без нее прожить!(Шляпа)
1. Арена. Цирк. Софиты и овации,
Вы знаменитый иллюзионист.
Волшебник, чародей и гордость нации,
Вы мастер фокусов, пушистых кроликов, удивленных лиц.(шапка обыгрывается как инструмент для фокусов)
2. Представьте на секунду ситуацию:
Вас выгнали с работы - кушать надобно ж?!!
Разруха, голод, нищета.. Вот вкратце.
И милостыню просите вы жалобно ( Шапка для милостыни)
3. Привлечь вниманье, публику зажечь в мгновенье,
И укротить под дудочку любого Змея,
Гипнозом вы владеете умело,
И подчиняете одним лишь взглядом смело.( шапка – инструмент факира)
4. Представить просто - вы заботливая птица,
Вы в ожидании своих птенцов,
Вы просто мама-мастерица,
Высиживаете яйца, в конце концов ( шапка- гнездо)
5. Беззаботность умиляет
Золотое детство на носу,
Карапуз вы - непоседа,
Задумали вы справить вдруг нужду (шапка-горшок)
6. Природа удивляет красотой 
Представьте, что ловец вы бабочек, жучков.
Игриво носитесь вы по лужку,
И радуетесь каждому цветку. (шапка-сачок)
7. Вы - уличный шпана, повеса и гуляка,
И не обходится без вас любая драка,
Вы целитесь окурком в урну метко,
Не важно, что вы попадаете в нее уж очень редко ( шапка - урна)

Конкурс –веселое пожелание
Конкурс «Поздравь любимую» (проводят во дворике мастерицы плетения на коклюшках и изделий из полимерной глины)
Ведущий: Всем известно, что Святые покровители ремесел Козма и Дамиан также были покровителями брака и семьи… 
Давайте порадуем наших Святых! Составим прекрасный букет из того, что нам предложат Мастерицы. Например: 
Любимая моя, лето- пора цветения и зеленых лугов миновала, но не расстраивайся, я по-прежнему люблю тебя и дарю тебе этот, не менее красивый букет из «...» Он будет напоминать об этом прекрасном дне все наши долгие счастливые годы..." Продолжаем-…
Победителя определяет аплодисментами публика, приз (на выбор) вручает Мастерица ремесла.
Необходимо:
Мастерицы предоставляют  свой рабочий материал.

Конкурс «Раскрась одежду в добрые тона»
(проводят художники, к примеру, Настя)
Из куска ткани, посередине вырезается круг-горловина, одевается на участника, подпоясывается джутовой веревкой. 
Желающие расписывают костюм красочными рисунками, надписями с пожеланиями.
Победителю - самый яркий костюм.
Необходимо:  куски  однотонной ткани (мешковина, бязь, ситец) = 1м*2м; в кол-ве 3-5 штук (имеем в запасе 10 штук); краски по ткани – 2 коробки; кисточки – 10 штук.

Театр-шоу кузнецов 
«Кузьма-Демьян, божий кузнец, дороги и реки кует»
Юрий Чирков и подмастерья под музыку Рамштайма выполняют художественную ковку с вовлечением в процесс зрителей.
Реквизит (все, что есть в наличии в кузнице)

Селенитовая комната – конкурс «Проверь интуицию»
 Так как селенит- камень, покровительствующий интуиции, гостям-зрителям предлагается с закрытыми или завязанными глазами угадать, фигурку какого животного они держат в руках.  Победитель  из рук Мастера, получает приз с автографом (Мастер сам, заранее готовит призовые изделия)
Далее Мастер при желании показывает мастер-класс.


Конкурс «танец веселых букв»
На ноги и на руки одеваются одноразовые бахилы. Участники делятся на две команды, им раздаются  определенные буквы, которые затем закрепляются на руках и ногах. Пока звучит музыка, команды должны составить слова-поздравления из имеющихся букв.

Веселый конкурс «Неземная красота или пластическая хирургия по - Пермски» 
Под музыку ……?…..

Далее предлагается своими руками, без хирургического вмешательства сотворить «Неземную красоту»:
Берем четыре воздушных шара крас¬ного цвета. Надуваем их немного, чтобы они приобрели форму «колбаски». Затем склеиваем двусторонним скотчем донышками по два шарика. Получились верхняя и нижняя «губы». Кончики шариков верхней и нижней «губ» попарно связываем, а к получившейся конструкции прикреп¬ля¬ем резинку, чтобы «губы» не падали с лица. Накладные «губы» готовы к использованию.
Также делаем  нос, уши, глаза – модные в этом сезоне.
Необходимо: 45 воздушных шариков, двусторонний скотч, ножницы, короны, «губы» и проч. (если получится приобрести) и реквизит(короны, картонные губы и т.п.)
Конкурс «Отгадай сказку» (под вопросом)
««После бала девушка помнила только то, как закусывала тыквой и как пьяный принц надевал ей на ноги хрустальные салатницы» и т.п.

 Конкурс на самую лучшую шутку-прибаутку, посвященную празднику ремесел.
Смета:
Приобретение реквизита: 
Одежда скоморохов- рубашки из мешковины, с изображением эмблемы гильдии , подпоясанные веревкой (кол-во : 8 штук); кованые монетки (кол-во 200 штук), флажки с эмблемой гильдии- 4 шт.(пачка бумаги/ткань с рисованной эмблемой):
ткань (мешковина, марля)-15м.*20 руб. =300 руб.
Джутовая веревка- 1 моток=100 руб.
Краски Краски +кисточки-3 компл.* 50 руб.=150 руб для ткани – 2 комплекта *150 руб.=300 руб
Кованый спич.коробок с 1-ой спичкой внутри, с надписями- 1шт. =300 руб.
 Беспроводные радиомикрофоны с наушниками, крепящиеся к голове артистов (для подачи текста –дублером)  4 шт. и 2 радиомикрофона (аренда) (Казымова Тоня)
зв.аппаратура, колонки+ диджей – аренда=3000 руб ; (Казымова Тоня)
Гиря из папье-маше/картона, либо надувная с надписью «100 пудов счастья» (кол-во 1 шт.)  *50 руб. (художница Настя)
Сбитень/глинтвейн: кр.сух. вино 30-50 литров-30л.*100руб.=3000руб;
+ специи - корица, имбирь, кардамон, гвоздика, дольки апельсина-1000руб;
Мед – 3 кг. *500 руб=1500 руб.
+ поварешка -100 руб;
+ однораз. посуда: стаканчики-1000шт.=680-700 руб. (эту категорию реквизита можно продавать за ту же оптовую или небольшую розничную цену, рядом с бочонком глинвейна)
Одноразовые тарелки 1000 шт.-1300-1500 руб. (эту категорию реквизита можно продавать за ту же оптовую или небольшую розничную цену, рядом с ремесленной кухней);
Одноразовые полотенца/ салфетки- 100шт.*15руб.=150 руб;
Одноразовые ложки -2000 шт.-650 руб. (эту категорию реквизита можно продавать за ту же оптовую или небольшую розничную цену, рядом с ремесленной кухней)
.
Ватман 100*100 со смайликами и вырезанными отверстиями-«розеткой, Ватман- 2 листа* 13 руб.=26 руб.
Бумажные короны, губы, смайлы:
Цветной картон -2 пачки*80руб.=160 руб.
Бахилы одноразовые- 100 шт.=100 руб;
Буквы+ клеящ. Карандаш 4 шт.=108руб.
.
Призы ??? руб.
Сколько есть денег, сколько нашли, на какую сумму прогнозируется продать билетов (если вход платный), на такую сумму и надо делать праздник. Конечно, если есть иные возможности, то призы будут дороже и желающих участвовать в конкурсе будет больше.

В сценарии использовались  часть работ авторов: Ярцев И.В.(«Город мастеров» http://***********);
«Окрыленная», «Танюха Ник.» (http://forum.in-ku.com)- за что огромное им спасибо!
И я-т.е. и моя голова тут тоже поуча :Aga: ствовала

----------


## макушка

> ЦВЕТНАЯ КРИЧАЛКА


Конечно,летом по одежде,а зимой по цвету шариков!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## malyshVIP

А как вам такой материал из тырнета  :Smile3:  http://avatarochka.ru/index/0-17 хочу использовать на НГ...

----------


## malyshVIP

В общем заморочился немного по этой теме из тырнета, вот что видоизменил:

Новый Год, это праздник волшебства, ну а как известно каждому волшебству предшествует история.  И сейчас мы напишем эту историю, отвечая на вопросы: 
_(по  гостям пускается мешок под музыку, на каком госте музыка замолкает там он и останавливается, тот и отвечает на вопрос)_

Назовите любой напиток:	       ______________
Назовите часть тела:        	       ______________
Назовите мультфильм:  	       ______________
Назовите город:             	       ______________
Назовите обувь:                     	       ______________
Назовите головной убор:                ______________
Назовите любую валюту:                 ______________              
Назовите транспортное средство: ____________
Назовите двузначное число:           ______________
Назовите что-то съедобное:            ______________
Назовите алкогольный напиток:    _____________
Назовите любое слово:                     ______________
Назовите  растение:                          ______________
Назовите мужчину коллегу:           ______________
Назовите женщину коллегу:          ______________



  Утром 28 декабря Вы проснулись, почистили зубы, сполоснули рот напитком _____________. И вспомнили что сегодня корпоратив.  Как много всего надо успеть!
  Вы посмотрели в зеркало и подумали, что вам очень нравится ваш/а/и _____________. Стали мечтать, что не плохо бы увеличить это раза в три...  
  В этот момент вы услышали мелодию из мультфильма  _________, это пришла СМС от коллег,      в которой было написано, что: «Корпоратив будет проходить в загородном доме, в маленькой деревушке под названием _________.»
  Какой же костюм выбрать? Вдруг вас посетила блестящая идея: На ноги вы надели ___________, обмотались мишурой. На голове - _____________.  Вы можете себе такое позволить ведь теперь вы получаете зарплату в ______________. 
  Незаметно пролетел день и наступил вечер. Вы выглянули из окна и увидели, что под окном вас уже ждёт ____________, который (ую) Вы заказали. Вы быстро помчались со скоростью ___________  км/ч, и через 2 часа добрались до назначенного места.
  Стол ломился от угощений, но вы решили, что вашим единственным блюдом на сегодня будет ______________. Зато _____________ тёк/ла/ло рекой. После боя курантов Вы встали и сказали тост: «С Новым Годом! Выпьем за прекрасное слово - __________!». 
  После чего вы назвали себя _________. И больше Вы ничего не помнили... Утром Вы проснулись между Дедом Морозом (это был _______) и Снегурочкой (это была ___________). На вашей шее  висела медаль с надписью: «Самый Почетный  гость».

----------


## slanas

в пятницу проводила корпоратив.... даже сама не ожидала ......что ПРОСТО ЧУДНЕНЬКО  прошли  "начальник  РАЗРЕШАЕТ".    у меня в руках карточки с заданием, начальник называет фамилию сотрудника, он вытягивает карточку..... а я зачитываю и смотря по обстоятельствам обыгрываю

 ПРОШЛО СУПЕР..... понедельник начался с того, что все напоминали друг другу, кто что должен делать...

использовать служебный транспорт в личных целях каждый вторник


опаздывать на работу безнаказанно раз в месяц


в общении с коллегами  использовать  русский  народный фольклор - нецензурную лексику


носить в своем портмоне фотографию   начальника


объявить себя бурятским шаманом-целителем, лечащим абсолютно все болезни, , зарабатывая деньги для нужд  фирмы

спать  В   РАБОЧЕЕ   ВРЕМЯ,   при условии, что на дверях будет вывеска «тихий час»


делать маникюр  во время рабочего времени


объявить себя ясновидящим(ей) и начать предсказывать будущее, зарабатывая деньги для нужд  фирмы


угощать  по пятницам коллег  домашней выпечкой


взять автографы у всех коллег и повесит  у себя дома на стене

купить и подарить всем коллегам лотерейные билеты


каждое утро угощать кофе с булочками всех коллег


посидеть в кресле  начальника  10 мин и сделать фото на память


Просить  повысить зарплату раз в месяц



оставаться с ночёвкой на работе раз в месяц

раз в месяц  наполнять продуктами холодильник  продуктами питания  для всего коллектива


организовать хор   и подготовить песню к Новому году про зайцев


делать массаж ВСЕМ  желающим  коллегам за чисто символическую плату
Пригласить всех коллег  в ресторан и оплатить  все счета

Пригласить   всех  коллег  к  себе  домой  на   шашлыки

----------


## slanas

Родившиеся с 1 января по 20 февраля. Ваш символ – «СТОЛ».
В следующем году вы станете лучшей опорой для ваших коллег по работе и близких в серьёзных делах. Однако старайтесь хотя бы иногда поддаваться мирским соблазнам, а не растрачивать все силы на работу… Но не разрешайте садиться вам на шею и тем более свешивать ноги… Не бойтесь организовывать застолья – общение сближает!

С 21 февраля по 10 марта. Ваш символ – «СТУЛ».
В следующем году вы будете отмечены как наиболее добросовестный сотрудник, вас будет трудно подсидеть. Однако будьте бдительны – среди ваших знакомых появятся и такие, которые захотят подпилить вам ножки… Кстати, подумайте о новой мебели!

С 11 марта по 20 апреля. Ваш символ «Сейф».
В следующем году вас ждёт материальное благополучие, вы обретёте всеобщий кредит доверия… А возможно, кому-то удастся подобрать не только шифр к вашему сердцу, но и вложить в вас кучу денег. 

С 21 апреля по 20 мая. Ваш символ «Компьютер».
В следующем году вам следует особое внимание уделить здоровью. Берегитесь вирусов! А в остальном, ваши дела пойдут в гору!!! Сможете позволить себе посещение хороших ресторанчиков, только постарайтесь не зависнуть там надолго…

С 21 мая по 20 июня. Ваш символ «Факс».
Год для вас сложится неплохо… Вы будете много и радушно принимать, принимать, принимать… но возможно придётся несколько раз и посылать… В этом году ваша реакция будет мгновенной…

С 21 июня по 10 августа. Ваш символ «Телефон».
На работе придётся крутиться, возможно заведёте телефонный роман… А самое главное – вы будете очень мобильны в этом году…
Если вы решили сесть на диету – не стоит, вы и без этого похудеете!!!

С 11 августа по 20 сентября. Ваш символ «Лампа».
В следующем году вы будете светиться и освещать всё вокруг… Рабочий накал поможет добиться успехов, но не сгорите на работе. Не забывайте о том, что ночник – тоже лампа! Возможно прибавление в семействе.

С 21 сентября по10 ноября. Ваш символ «Органайзер».
Благодаря чёткому ведению записей и планов, вы удивите окружающих своей осведомлённостью и пунктуальностью. В этом году вам наконец-то удастся провести свой отпуск заслуженно и, вплотную заняться вложением денег в недвижимость.

С 11 ноября по31 декабря. Ваш символ «Электрический чайник».
Ваша обаяние, добродушие и забота об окружающих удивят даже вас… Наконец-то вы поймёте, что любимого человека сначала нужно окружить теплом, а уж потом ковать железо, пока не остыло… напряжение и сопротивление должны быть в норме – не перенапрягайтесь и не сопротивляйтесь, а главное – не кипятитесь понапрасну, берегите энергию!!!

----------


## GlazOlga

> прошли  "начальник  РАЗРЕШАЕТ".    у


Cветлана, почему-то  в личку сообщение не отправляется, а можно узнать, какая подводка к этому конкурсу, спасибо

----------


## MilaK

Театр экспромт, который был написан для свадьбы в стиле Алиса в стране чудес. Есть музыкальная нарезка, кого заинтересует обращайтесь.
1.	Алиса. 
2.	Шляпник. 
3.	Бармаглот.
4.	Тру-ля-ля. 
5.	Тра-ля-ля.
6.	Мартовский заяц. 
7.	Мышка Соня.
Нужно выполнять то, что я вам буду говорить, + будут музыкальные фразы вы также должны их обыграть.
В чудесатом королевстве наступил чудесный чудесный расчудесный вечер. И Шляпник ожидая гостей на безумное чаепитие не находил себе места высматривая их.
 «1 файл. 1 Где же ты где»
И вот прискакал мартовский заяц. Он нес мышку Соню под мышкой. 
 «2 файл. 2 Я шоколадный заяц»
Шляпник от радости давай их обнимать и приговаривать! 
«3 файл. 3 Здравствуйте гости»
Мартовский заяц встряхнулся, Соню бросил на пол и закричал.
«4 файл. 4 Давай быстрее брат налей!»
Шляпник не растерялся, как давай поливать всех из чайника.
«5 файл. 5 Водочку льем»
А Соня только лапками дергала да носом шевелила, но не просыпалась.
«6 файл. 6 Храп»
В этот момент, держась за руки прикосолапили Тру-ля-ля и Тра-ля-ля.
«7 файл. 7 Весь мир у нас в руках»
Все так обрадовались, что давай сразу танцевать, даже Соню сонную растрясли.
«8 файл. 8 Девочки мальчики танцуют»
Как раз из-за леса показалась Алиса, но это уже была не та Алиса. Это была Алиса светская львица, модная премодная.
«9 файл. 9 Гламур»
Как Шляпник увидел Алису остолбенел, побледнел, окосел. Подбежал к ней.
«10 файл. 10 До чего ж ты красивая»
Алиса на него посмотрела эдак свысока, под локоток подхватила и прошептала….
«11 файл. 11 давай наливай»
Воспользовавшись моментом, Мартовский заяц и братья Тру-ля-ля да Тра-ля-ля стали запихивать Соню в чайник. Соня не только проснулась, она царапалась, вырывалась и верещала.
«12 файл. 12 Отпустите меня в Гималаи»
И вдруг граахнул гром. На друзей налетел ужасный Бармаглот. Он подолгу зависал в воздухе и пылкал огнем! 
«13 файл. 13 Х-файлз»
Бармаглот схватил Алису. Алиса орала как настоящая сирена. 
«14 файл. 14 На волю»
Бармаглот закрыв уши лапами, одновременно размахивая крыльями, попытался скрыться с Алисой в зубах. Но не тут то было. Отважный Шляпник схватил вострый меч, успел зацепиться за хвост поднимающегося в небо Бармаглота и стал стрижать Бармаглота мечом.
 «15 файл. 15 Вжик вжик вжик»
Завязалась драка. Бармаглот ударил Шляпника, шляпник не удержался и сорвался с хвоста. Падая, Шляпник укусил Бармаглота, и швырнул в него шляпой, Бармаглот вздрогнул, но шляпа пролетела мимо. 
«16 файл. 16 Упала шляпа»
Однако дело было сделано Бармаглот выронил Алису. Алиса кинулась к распростертому на земле Шляпнику.
«17 файл. 17 Солнышко вставай»
Шляпник лежал неподвижно, тогда Алиса рассвирепела и зашвырнула Бармаглота куда подальше.
«18 файл. 18 стекло»
Шляпник очнулся, к нему кинулась Алиса, Шляпник не ожидав такого напора стал бегать от Алисы по кругу.
«19 файл. Муси пуси»
Шляпник испугался и убежал далеко, далеко. Но быстро одумался и вернулся. И Алиса поняла что… 
«20 файл. 20 Счастье вдруг»
И сжала Шляпника в объятиях со всей силы. Тру-ля-ля, Тра-ля-ля и Мартовский заяц наконец отвлеклись от запихивания Сони в чайник и тоже обняли Шляпника и Алису. 
«21 файл. 21 Мендельсон»

----------


## MilaK

Решила выложить весь сценарий, но не знаю где... поэтому отправляю в эту тему
СЦЕНАРИЙ СВАДЬБЫ
1.	ВСТРЕЧА МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ:
Место проведения: в зале. Проконтролировать наличие каравая, рушника, соли, солонки. Налить вина по чуть-чуть.
Реквизит:
1.	поднос. 
2.	таблички съешь 1 , выпей 2.
3.	бокалы и вино по чуть чуть.
4.	Каравай 
5.	рушник
6.	кролик
17:50 – 18:00
Мила: 
- Добрый вечер, позвольте представиться - меня зовут Мила, Дорогие гости! До приезда молодых осталось совсем немного времени, давайте выстроимся для встречи Ирины и Алексеяторжественный свадебный коридор! 
Гости выстраиваются с двух сторон. Как только молодые зайдет прошу всех крикнуть ВИВАТ КОРОЛЮ И КОРОЛЕВЕ и поаплодировать им.
18:00 – 17:15 
Мила: 
Виват королю и королеве красных сердец. Ирина и Алексей добро пожаловать в вашу свадебную страну чудес. В ваше персональное зазеркалье!

Ирина и Алексей вы сегодня соединили свои судьбы, теперь любая дорога должна стать для вас общей. Пусть ваша дорога никогда не станет узкой тропой, пусть ее озаряет лучезарная звезда вашей любви а в пути вас согревает тепло ваших любящих сердец. 

Дорогие родители теперь я обращаюсь к вам, вы были свидетелями рождения Любви Ирины и Алексея, червонных Королевы и Короля Червей. Поэтому они хотят, чтобы вы благословили их, ведь именно сегодня появилась чудесная страна семьи. 
Если вы верите в крепость и искренность их чувств, если согласны помочь им выстоять во всех жизненных грозах и ураганах, то вам нужно дать им свое благословение! 
И тогда и через полвека страна чудес Ирины и Алексея будет цвести, наполнять Уверенностью, Счастьем и Спокойствием. 
Благословляете? 

Ирина и Алексей откусите от каравая по кусочку, с разных сторон. У кого больше? Тот будет приносить хлеб в дом. 
В знак благословения осушите бокалы, чтобы всегда вам было сладко друг с другом.
Ирина и Алексей ваши родители благословляют вас, примите в знак этого свадебный каравай. Поблагодарите родителей за благословение поклоном.

Мы, ваши верноподданные и гости королевского бала, ждем вашего дозволения торжественно открыть наш праздник! Дозволяете ваши величества?
Позвольте от вашего имени пригласить всех присутствующих в удивительную, замечательную, безумную, интересную чудесатую пречудесатую вашу свадебную страну чудес. Вперед! Следуем за белым кроликом.
Потрясая игрушкой прохожу к столам сажу кролика на столик пожеланий.

ПЕРВЫЙ ТОСТ

18:10 – 18:20 
Первый тост
Я прошу мужчин  - настоящих джентельменов, наполнить бокалы. 
Саша:
Горн
Мила:
Бал в честь короля и королевы сердец объявляю открытым! Чудеса случаются, и сегодня мы все стали свидетелями маленького чуда. Чуда рождения семьи. Любовь - самое светлое чувство, угодное небесам. Любовь двух любящих сердец - это "дар неба", который нужно хранить особенно тщательно и нежно. Поднимем бокалы за чудо, которое Ирина с Алексеем не пропустили, за любовь, для которой нет ничего невозможного, за семейное счастье! За жениха и невесту! 

Ждем пока все выпьют…..
Мила:
Грянем вместе Горько!

18:20 – 18:30
ПРОГРАММА ВЕЧЕРА
Реквизит:
1.	Книга пожеланий 
2.	фототеатр
3.	пузыри

Мила:
А теперь буквально несколько слов по программе вечера. Еще раз представлюсь, меня зовут Мила. Давайте поприветствуем нашего ди-джея, Александр Бухаров.

Мила:
Вы, дорогие гости, попали сегодня в старую добрую сказку «Алиса в стране чудес».
Но нас сегодня ждет другая страна чудес, свадебная страна чудес Ирины и Алексея. Сегодня бравный день, сегодня все будет чудесато расчудесато, потому что их Королевские Величества: Ирина и Алексей – поженились! Теперь они Король и Королева Страны чудес! 
Сегодня можно куда-нибудь выйти-войти и вдруг оказаться вверху, в глубине, внутри и снаружи, где всё по-другому. Но что именно никто не знает. Поэтому, будьте готовы к чудесам, неожиданностям, странностям и приключениям. Все что вы сегодня съедите или выпьете, может  оказаться растибулкой или уменьшающей жидкостью, а значит, вы неожиданно можете вырасти или уменьшиться.
Мила:
Этот день – 14 октября для Их Королевских Величеств необыкновенный и единственный, думаю, всем присутствующим в зале хотелось бы, чтобы этот день остался в памяти Ирины и Алексея на всю жизнь. Я обращаюсь сейчас ко всем гостям с просьбой оставить сегодня поздравления и пожелания молодым в волшебной карточной колоде, все, что вы туда запишите – все сбудется. Пожелания и поздравления сегодня должны быть волшебными, сказочными! Колода находится у белого кролика, также у него имеются подниматели настроения – специальные чудесатые мыльные пузыри. А вы дорогие гости сможете примерить на себя роль из сказки и сделать фото на память об этом безумном дне. Ах да чуть не забыла, сегодня будет проходить показ чудесатых нарядов, двум победителям будут вручены коллекционные призы.
А сейчас музыкальная пауза.
Женя джаз

18:30 – 18:35
ПРОДОЛЖИ АССОЦИАЦИЮ
Мила:
Помните в стране чудес существовала теория, от каких продуктов, что с человеком происходит. От уксуса – куксятся, от горчицы – огорчаются, от лука – лукавят, от сдобы добреют….Помните? Я предлагаю продолжить список. Чтобы точно знать чего нам с вами стоит опасаться. Особо активный получит эксклюзивный приз. Итак …
от ежевики ………………..ёжатся,
от портвейна ………………..портятся
от ликёра ………………..ликуют
от смородины ………………..сморкаются
от риса ………………..рисуются
от киселя ………………..киснут
от толокна ………………..толкутся
от голубцов ………………..голубеют
от вешенок ………………..вешаются	от леденцов ………………..леденеют 
от брюквы ………………..брюзжат
от чая ………………..отчаиваются
от креветок ………………..кривеют
от рябины ………………..рябеют
от колбасы ………………..колбасит, 
от сыра………………..сыреют 
от ревеня ………………..ревут,
от плюща ………………..плющит
от хрена ………………..хренеют


18:35 –18:40
ПРАВДА ИЛИ ЛОЖЬ?
Мила: 
Я вас предупреждала, что в стране чудес вас всюду подстерегают чудесатости, странности и небывальщина. А чтобы не попасть впросак, необходимо хоть чуть-чуть ориентироваться. Я сейчас буду говорить факты из истории страны чудес, а вы мне отвечать, правда, это или ложь. Поднимаете руку, и только после этого ответ засчитывается. Кто больше всех угадает, получит приз.

Правда или ложь?
у белого кролика розовые  глаза. Правда или ложь?
 Ложь. Красные глаза.
Белый кролик достал часы из жилетного кармана.
Правда
На бутылочке с уменьшающей жидкостью было написано. Понюхай меня.
Ложь. Выпей меня 
На большом грибе сидела гусеница.
Правда
Герцогиня кормила из бутылочки кошку сидя на трехногом стуле в большой кухне
Ложь. Поросенка.
Алиса встретилась с Чеширским котом в лесу.
Правда
Чеширский кот мог танцевать.
Ложь. Улыбаться. 	У Шляпника были часы, которые показывали какой сейчас год.
Ложь. день недели.
Королева и король сердец познакомились в зоопарке.
Ложь. На катке.
Королеву и короля познакомила племянница.
Правда.
Король и королева полюбили друг друга благодаря танцу.
Правда
Король и Королева танцевали зажигательное танго.
Ложь. Вальс.
Король с Королевой увлекаются плаванием с дельфинами.
Ложь. Катанием на лошадках.
Король, впервые заглянув в гости к королеве, случайно выломал дверь.
Ложь. Двери отремонтировал.
Король и Королева очень сильно любят друг друга

Виват королю с королевой.

18:40 – 18:50
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ
Реквизит:
1.	подарки
2.	минус мы вдвоем
3.	женька
Поздравление от родителей Кати.
Мила:
Есть в мире люди, которые совершают для нас чудеса с самого нашего рождения. Вот ты лежишь в детстве с температурой, а мама или папа подходит, касается твоего лба и ты вроде бы уже и здоров, или все в классе говорят тебе, что деда мороза нет и это выдумки, а ты,  ты знаешь, что есть, потому что каждый новый год находишь подарок под елкой, а когда ты влюбляешься, эти люди всегда чувствуют, что с тобой происходит чудо. Они делают все, что от них зависит, чтобы наша жизнь была наполнена волшебством, чтобы мы каждый свой день проводили в стране чудес. От нас к ним тянется ниточка, прочная как стальной трос и нежная как пух из сердечек душевной доброты.
Первое слово для поздравления предоставляется родителям.
Евдокия Семёновна….
Надежда Николаевна и Константин Владимирович…
Мне кажется, что ваши дети тоже хотят сказать вам несколько приятных слов!
Слова благодарности родителям от молодоженов.
Мила:
Ирины и Алексей приготовили вам подарки.
Дарят фото
Лирическая музыка.
Мила:
Наполните бокалы. Ирина и Алексей, поднимем бокалы за ваших родителей, благодаря им вы сейчас празднуете самый важный день в вашей жизни. Уважайте! Цените! Берегите! Радуйте! Будьте достойны, своих родителей!



18:50 – 19:00 
ПИШЕМ СКАЗКУ - ЛАВСТОРИ
Реквизит:
1.	Флешка с презентацией.
Музыка фон для презентации. 
3 фон для презентации

Мила:
Дорогие гости вы почти нигде не ошиблись когда я вас обманывала и обводила вокруг пальца рассказывая историю страны чудес. А сейчас у вас есть возможность увидеть все это воочию.
Внимание на экран.
Саша:
3 фон для презентации
Конец лав стори.

19:00 – 19:10 
Первый танец
ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ
Реквизит:
1.	флешка с минусом
2.	Женька
3.	бук
Мила:
Первый танец влюбленных – символ взаимных чувств, единства двух сердец. Ирина, Алексей, Ваш первый танец откроет танцевальный бал!
Мила:
В эти мгновения – Вы центр мироздания! Солнце, из капли которого, зародилась ваша любовь, пусть всегда освещает ваши сердца, пусть они отныне бьются в унисон друг другу.  
Мила:
Сегодня вы начнете свой танец длиною в жизнь. Сказочный, незабываемый, полный чувств. Свой первый танец!

Саша: 
1 танец – 1 куплет, 1 припев, на проигрыше свести на нет
Мила:
Аплодисменты
19:00 – 19:20
Танцевальный перерыв
Иду прикручивать надпись к шарам


19:20 – 19:30 
ЗАПУСК ШАРОВ
Реквизит:
2.	шары налпись.
3.	выход башмачника
4.	хватаю кролика
Мила:
А теперь я бы хотела…
Саша: 
Включить музыку, чтобы меня заглушило…
Выходит Шляпник.

Шляпник.
Что общего между вороном и письменным столом?

Мила:
О кто объявился. И что?

Шляпник.
Я все думаю над этим. А вообще-то я не за этим. Каждое утро нужно выбирать 6 чудес и представлять, что они возможны! И я сейчас предлагаю гостям выбрать не 6, а 7 чудес для жениха и невесты подумать из-за всех сил, что они возможны. 7 а не шесть, потому что в слове семья как раз и скрыта эта цифра.

Мила:
Ирина и Алексей, выто же загадайте себе семь чудес.

Шляпник.
И мы приглашаем всех выйти на улицу и отправить посланника с нашими чудесами, для того чтобы они обязательно исполнились.

Мила:
Дорогие гости, все следуем за белым кроликом…

На улице…

Мила:
Ну что, все загадали?

Шляпник.
Чтобы совершить невозможное, надо лишь уверовать в то, что оно получится….

Мила:
Итак раз, два, три – отпускайте… Все вместе Виват королю и королеве…. Ура!

----------


## MilaK

19:30 – 19:40
РОЗЫ
Реквизит:
1.	Живые розы.
2.	Магниты на призы.
3.	гуашь красная
4.	кисточки
5.	вазочку

Шляпник.
Кошмар, все пропало…

Мила:
Что случилось?

Шляпник.
Королева просила посадить красные розы, а выросли белые. Она расстроится, а ведь сегодня ей совсем нельзя грустить…

Мила:
Ну и нашел из-за чего волноваться, сейчас все поправим…. Мне необходимо 3 помощника, чтобы с лица нашей королевы не сходила улыбка.

Вызываю трех человек.

Вот вам кисточки и краски, приступайте. Кто справится быстрее и красивее, получит улыбку королевы, а отменяя приз. Начинаем…
Шляпник ко всем суется с советами…
Саша: 
Белые розы

Мила:
Ну что Ирина кого вы одарите улыбкой?

Аплодисменты нашим художникам.
Шляпник вручает магнит.
Шляпник.
Премного благодарен….



19:40– 19:50
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ РОДСТВЕННИКОВ

Мила:
Ничто не имеет для нас цены, если этого нельзя разделить с тем, кто любит нас, любит от всего сердца. Ирины и Алексей, Вы поистине счастливая пара, сегодня Вашу радость разделяет так много любящих Вас людей, ваши семьи сегодня увеличились в 2 раза! И каждый из них хотел бы поздравить Вас, произнести искренние слова – пожелания Вашей молодой семье. 

Поздравление родственников.

Мила:
Прошу всех наполнить бокалы. За большую дружную семью!

19:00 – 19:15
СПОРТ
Реквизит
1.	Буквы
2.	флешка

Мила:
Я приглашаю 5 дам и 5 джентльменов.
Сейчас будет соревнование между дамами и джентльменами, у вас есть буквы, выстроитесь, пожалуйста, в слово спорт, лицом к гостям. Я буду загадывать загадки, а вы должны выстраиваться в отгадку. Кто быстрее и правильно отгадает, победителям эксклюзивные призы…
1.	Место стоянки кораблей – ПОРТ
2.	Часть лица – РОТ
3.	Трехзначное число – СТО
4.	Часть тела – ТОРС
5.	Место, где стоит часовой – ПОСТ
Ну  что с уверенностью можно сказать, что победила женская/мужская команда. И 




19:35 – 19:45
ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ДРУЗЕЙ
Мила:
Один человек сказал: "Чем больше ты имеешь друзей, тем дальше ты стоишь от них". А я с ним не согласна. Плохо иметь не много друзей, а мало времени для общения с ними. Я желаю вам, чтобы вы всегда находили время для общения с друзьями. А что вам пожелают сами друзья, мы сейчас услышим…
Вам слово! Поздравление друзей
Мила:
Ирины Алексей  с каждым из присутствующих в этом зале вас связывает нить. Что это за нить? Прочная ли она? Может быть это ниточка сделана из такого прочного материала, на котором как раз и держится дружба!
Итак, наполним бокалы. За дружбу – за преданных друзей!

19:45 – 20:10
Отпечатки на сердце из соленого теста
Реквизит
3.	соленое тесто
Саша:
Музыка сначала тихо, потом нарастает все больше и больше…
Подхожу к ним
Мила:
Сегодня вы соедини свои судьбы и дальше по жизни вы пойдете рука об руку. Я прошу вас сейчас оставить отпечатки своих ладоней на этом сердце, и никогда не забывать этот миг. Церемония эта символизирует единство и общую судьбу. С этого момента идите по жизни - не разнимая рук.
И после церемонии соединения ваших рук и судеб я могу короновать вас уже на новое королевство! Ваше общее королевство!  Одеваю короны. Носите с гордостью…
Шляпник.
Настал бравный день король и королева надели короны, и я могу станцевать джига-дрыгу.
Мила:
Джига что?
Шляпник.
Джига-дрыгу танец такой.. Но один танцевать я отказываюсь, в такой день меня должны поддержать жених с невестой….
Мила:
А также все гости, прошу на танцпол. Сейчас вы станете участником чудесатого танцевального мастер-класса.
Уже на танцполе - кривляясь
Шляпник.
Движения крайне сложны, но вы должны постараться…. Показывает движения, просто повторяйте за мной….
Саша:
Танец маленьких утят.
Женька. Оставайся мальчик с нами

20:10 – 20:20
ЛОШАДКИ
Реквизит
1.	3 носка
2.	3 палки
3.	3 стула
4.	глазки 
5.	грива
6.	ленточка 2 маленьких кусочка, 2 больших
7.	сентепух
Шляпник.
Вы не заскучали? Я что-то заскучал по странноватостям, чудесатостям и вообще по волшебству! 
Мила:
Шляпник ты в своем уме, мы в стране чудес у нас по моему сплошные чудесатости…
Шляпник.
Имитируя шепот на ухо. Я тебе должен признаться ничего не поделать мы все здесь не в своем уме и ты и я. Но открою тебе секрет безумцы всех умней. А раз так пусть будут чудесатости.
Мила:
Я приглашаю к нам 3 джентльменов. Вы не можете нам отказать ведь так… Как известно Ирина и Алексей как настоящие аристократы обожают конные прогулки. Но все кони в стране чудес ускакали в зазеркалье играть в шахматы. Поэтому вам нужно будет сейчас создать настоящих лошадей. Вот вам все необходимое. В носке глаза грива и уздечка, будьте аккуратней. Схема такая, носок голова вот туловище носок набиваете сентепухом, надеваете на палку завязываете короткой ленточкой, прикрепляете глаза, там есть кусочки двустороннего скотча, гриву, челочку, маленькая ленточка уздечка перематываете морду, большая удила. Кто быстрее.… Но красота коня тоже важна, помните это королевский конь. Начали…
Саша:
6 на беготню
Итак, у нас есть победитель по скорости. А сейчас я вас попрошу определить победителя по красоте… 
Шляпник.
Ну я же тебе, говорил вон какие чудесатые лошадки получились. Может быть будем судить по степени странновастости.
Мила:
Ну хорошо.Давайте будем судить аплодисментами по степени безумности.
Шляпник.
А сейчас вам еще одно задание, вы должны одновременно покатать как можно больше гостей, включая жениха с невестой.
Мила:
Вобщем вы на лошадке, все быстренько оседлали своих коней, должны собрать самый длинный паровозик гостей.
Шляпник.
Начинаем!
Саша:
6 на беготню
А сейчас вы уже вдвоем отправитесь в поиски, дама должна найти себе трех рыцарей а рыцарь себе 3 дам.
Саша:
6 на беготню
И вот у нас самый длинный кортеж… Аплодисменты…

20:10 – 20:20
ЦВЕТНОЙ ТАНЕЦ
Реквизит
1.	Флешка с нарезками. Нарезка песен о цвете.
2.	стул к которому привязаны шарики.
3.	Шарики: по 2 цвета.
Синий цвет
Зеленый цвет
Голубой цвет
Желтый цвет
Оранжевый цвет 
Красный цвет
Белый цвет
4.	призы

Мила:
Чтобы жизнь Ирины и Алексея была яркая и волшебная, необходима ваша помощь.  Давайте соберем для них ярких красок. Мне нужны четыре пары.
Жду…
Сейчас мы будем танцевать…. Но, не просто так, вы танцуете под музыку, но как только услышали в песне название цвета, быстро отправляетесь вот туда и выбираете себе шар того цвета, который прозвучал. Количество шаров ограничено, будьте внимательны.

Мила:
Начинаем.
Саша:
7 собери радугу. Воспроизводить по порядку в папке
Шляпник:
Я поздравляю вас, вы добавили цвета в наше королевства но еще вы заработали приз!
вручаем призы
20:20– 20:30
А теперь танцевальный перерыв. И не забывайте про книгу пожеланий.

Женька 
20:20 – 20:30
ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ БАТЛ
Реквизит
4.	Флешка с нарезкой

Шляпник:
Я предлагаю провести безумный танцевальный баттл между стороной жениха и стороной невесты…
Мила:
Ну, давай попробуем кто готов принять участие в схватке.

Ну что вставайте друг напротив друга. Руки как в танце маленьких лебедей. 

Мила:
Сейчас включится музыка и как только она включается, руки отпускаются, все участники выходят на середину и  танцуют. Танцуем до тех пор, пока звучит музыка. Музыка останавливается, каждый бежит в свою команду собирает руки в плетень.

И чья команда быстрее соберется, тем засчитывается 1 балл. Счёт ведётся до 5 баллов. 

Итак, начинаем.
Дальше воспроизводить по порядку
Шляпник:
Не обманываем, не обманываем танцуем на середине.

Мила:
Кто победил?  
Раздаю призы.
Аплодисменты!

Женя что нить подвижное


20:30 – 20:40
Синхробуффонада
Реквизит
1.	Нарезка.
2.	Призы

Синхробуффонада
Реквизит
1.	стул
2.	флешка с нарезкой


Мила:
Театр экспромт 
1.	Алиса. 
2.	Шляпник. 
3.	Бармаглот.
4.	Тру-ля-ля. 
5.	Тра-ля-ля.
6.	Мартовский заяц. 
7.	Мышка Соня.
Нужно выполнять то, что я вам буду говорить, + будут музыкальные фразы вы также должны их обыграть.
В чудесатом королевстве наступил чудесный чудесный расчудесный вечер. И Шляпник ожидая гостей на безумное чаепитие не находил себе места высматривая их.
 «1 файл. 1 Где же ты где»
И вот прискакал мартовский заяц. Он нес мышку Соню под мышкой. 
 «2 файл. 2 Я шоколадный заяц»
Шляпник от радости давай их обнимать и приговаривать! 
«3 файл. 3 Здравствуйте гости»
Мартовский заяц встряхнулся, Соню бросил на пол и закричал.
«4 файл. 4 Давай быстрее брат налей!»
Шляпник не растерялся, как давай поливать всех из чайника.
«5 файл. 5 Водочку льем»
А Соня только лапками дергала да носом шевелила, но не просыпалась.
«6 файл. 6 Храп»
В этот момент, держась за руки прикосолапили Тру-ля-ля и Тра-ля-ля.
«7 файл. 7 Весь мир у нас в руках»
Все так обрадовались, что давай сразу танцевать, даже Соню сонную растрясли.
«8 файл. 8 Девочки мальчики танцуют»
Как раз из-за леса показалась Алиса, но это уже была не та Алиса. Это была Алиса светская львица, модная премодная.
«9 файл. 9 Гламур»
Как Шляпник увидел Алису остолбенел, побледнел, окосел. Подбежал к ней.
«10 файл. 10 До чего ж ты красивая»
Алиса на него посмотрела эдак свысока, под локоток подхватила и прошептала….
«11 файл. 11 давай наливай»
Воспользовавшись моментом, Мартовский заяц и братья Тру-ля-ля да Тра-ля-ля стали запихивать Соню в чайник. Соня не только проснулась, она царапалась, вырывалась и верещала.
«12 файл. 12 Отпустите меня в Гималаи»
И вдруг граахнул гром. На друзей налетел ужасный Бармаглот. Он подолгу зависал в воздухе и пылкал огнем! 
«13 файл. 13 Х-файлз»
Бармаглот схватил Алису. Алиса орала как настоящая сирена. 
«14 файл. 14 На волю»
Бармаглот закрыв уши лапами, одновременно размахивая крыльями, попытался скрыться с Алисой в зубах. Но не тут то было. Отважный Шляпник схватил вострый меч, успел зацепиться за хвост поднимающегося в небо Бармаглота и стал стрижать Бармаглота мечом.
 «15 файл. 15 Вжик вжик вжик»
Завязалась драка. Бармаглот ударил Шляпника, шляпник не удержался и сорвался с хвоста. Падая, Шляпник укусил Бармаглота, и швырнул в него шляпой, Бармаглот вздрогнул, но шляпа пролетела мимо. 
«16 файл. 16 Упала шляпа»
Однако дело было сделано Бармаглот выронил Алису. Алиса кинулась к распростертому на земле Шляпнику.
«17 файл. 17 Солнышко вставай»
Шляпник лежал неподвижно, тогда Алиса рассвирепела и зашвырнула Бармаглота куда подальше.
«18 файл. 18 стекло»
Шляпник очнулся, к нему кинулась Алиса, Шляпник не ожидав такого напора стал бегать от Алисы по кругу.
«19 файл. Муси пуси»
Шляпник испугался и убежал далеко, далеко. Но быстро одумался и вернулся. И Алиса поняла что… 
«20 файл. 20 Счастье вдруг»
И сжала Шляпника в объятиях со всей силы. Тру-ля-ля, Тра-ля-ля и Мартовский заяц наконец отвлеклись от запихивания Сони в чайник и тоже обняли Шляпника и Алису. 
«21 файл. 21 Мендельсон»

Мила:
Аплодисменты. Ирина и Алексей я желаю чтобы вот так легко и просто вы справлялись со всеми Бармаглотами на вашем пути.


20:40 – 20:50
ПИНЬЯТА
Реквизит
5.	Пиньята
Шляпник:
Мой друг Чешир приготовил для всех сюрприз. Он оставил для вас сумасшедшее равлечение. Кто разобъет битой эту конструкцию, тот получит кучу чудесатых странностей и развеселых чудесатостей.
Мила:
Мы завязываем вам глаза вы должны по очереди пытаться разбить пиньяту.



21:00 – 21:20

БУКЕТ И ПОДВЯЗКА

Мила:
Ирины подойди, пожалуйста, сюда. Пришло время поделиться своим счастьем с подругами. Пришло время кидать букет.

Фанфары

Мила:
Приглашаются незамужние девушки.

Мила:
Ну что девушки – готовы?

Мила:
Ирины, на раз, два, три…… Урааааа!!!!

Подходим к девушке, которая поймала.

Мила:
Ожидала? Какие ощущения? Рада?

Шляпник:
Кто поймает подвязку тотго будем называть королем холостяков. 
Мила тихонько подходит к жениху и договаривается, чтобы тот сделал обманный выпад подвязкой.
Жених снимает подвязку с ноги невесты под эротическую музыку.
Мила:
Кидаем на раз два три


21:20 – 21:30 

РАЗРЕЗАНИЕ ТОРТА
Реквизиты
1.	Свадебный торт

Мила:
Ирины и Алексей , в вашей жизни наступает самый сладкий момент. Завтра – начало медового месяца. Пусть он станет точкой отсчета жизни, полной сладких ощущений и любви! 

Мила:
А пока принимайте первый символ сладкой семейной жизни!
Под музыку (фанфары) вывозится торт

Мила:
Вы сегодня так часто слышали «Горько!», но это только оттого, что мы все желали Вам только сладкой жизни! Сладкой, красивой, нежной, роскошной, долгожданной… как это свадебное сладкое чудо – Ваш свадебный торт!

Согласно древней традиции преломить вместе хлеб, означает разделить судьбу. Разделите судьбу друг с другом, разрежьте Ваш свадебный торт одним ножом. Аплодисменты. Первый кусочек только вам, но торт большой и сладости хватит всем вашим гостям. Поделитесь своим счастьем, оно вернется к вам сторицей.


21:30 – 21:40
ЗАЖЖЕНИЕ ДОМАШНЕГО ОЧАГА.
ПОПРОСИТЬ КОГО НИТЬ ПОМОЧЬ.
Реквизит
1.	Зажигалка
2.	Большая свеча
3.	Две маленьких
4.	поднос
МУЗЫКА ЛИРИЧЕСКАЯ
Предварительно подходим к мамам проговариваем что делать.
Саша:
Зажигая солнце
Мила:
Прошу выйти в центр зала Евдокию Семёновну и Надежду Николаевну.
Ирины и Алексей подойдите к мамам .

Возьмите руки Ваших детей и соедините их, ибо только материнское сердце способно на великое чудо – отдавать с любовью. Отныне Вашими руками, Вашим сердцем и любовью соединены руки Ваших детей. Теперь они одна семья.

Мила:
Огонь согревает, освещает и очищает наши души, символизируя домашний очаг. Связь огня и домашнего очага – это соединение дома и семьи. 

Мила:
Сейчас частицу этого огня, как символ семейного очага жизни, чистоты и верности мамы передают вам своим детям, чтобы вы смогли зажечь свой семейный очаг. 

Мила:
С этого момента зажглась новая жизнь, новый семейный очаг. И пусть эта негасимая свеча вашей любви всегда освещает и согревает вам путь!

Мила:
Храните этот дорогой подарок всю жизнь. Какой бы ветер не дул, пламя вашей любви должно всегда гореть, давая свет и тепло семье. Берегите его!

И теперь когда все традиции соблюдены мы просим вас станцевать уже ваш семейный танец. Гости могут присоединяться.

Саша:
Женька буду я любить тебя всегда

----------


## ольга топ

привет всем. у меня вопрос ко всем???????????? как дарить подарки на свадьбе? я например до определенного момента делала так.......
это все в самом начале. когда гости еще не заняли места за столом
ну что супруги молодые
пришли сегодня близкие. родные
подарки подарить вручить свои дары
стать украшеньем свадебной игры
подарки не ложите вместе
цветы вы можете вручить невесте
вручить конверты жениху
а все другое сундуку
но после того как я была на свадьбе в качестве гостья и приготовила орегинальный подарок и очень хотела подарить его прилюдно чтобы увидели и гости. я задумалась. как можно еще обыграть сбор подарков
помогите с идеями. буду признательна.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> но после того как я была на свадьбе в качестве гостья и приготовила орегинальный подарок и очень хотела подарить его прилюдно чтобы увидели и гости. я задумалась. как можно еще обыграть сбор подарков


все больше и больше думаю,что надо как можно чаще быть гостями...тогда многое изменим в своей программе :Yes4: 
по поводу поздравления:я использую 2 варианта:второе застолье полностью этому отдаю или свободный микрофон для желающих в течение всего вечера

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> подарки не ложите


Оля, нет слова "ложите"... говори "кладите"... а то попадутся филологи среди гостей, прилюдно замечание сделают

----------


## Lizaele

> Оля, нет слова "ложите"... говори "кладите"... а то попадутся филологи среди гостей, прилюдно замечание сделают


Просто для размышления.

Хоша б целый город
*Склала* — живы!
Сколько б вас, Егорок,
*Ни ложила* —

В землю. Большеротый,
Башка — вербой
Вьется. Людям — сотый,
А мне — первый! 

Марина Цветаева «Плач матери по новобранцу»

----------


## Люсьен2011

> нет слова "ложите"... говори "кладите"...


меня шеф регулярно поправляет с этим словом. но я не исправима  так и продолжаю говорить. иногда до смеху доходит пока разберёшься : положила на стол или поклала на стол.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Отметим сразу -  Слова ЛОЖИТЬ в русском языке НЕТ!!!!!!!

Давайте ответим на вопросы:

- что делала (прошлое время)
- что делаю сейчас (настоящее время)
- что сделаю в ближайшем времени
- что буду делать (в будущем)

Я
- что делала (прошлое время) – клала, положила, накладывала, раскладывала, выложила
- что делаю сейчас (настоящее время) – кладу, накладываю, раскладываю, положила, выкладываю
- что сделаю в ближайшем времени – положу, наложу, разложу,  выложу
- что буду делать (в будущем) – класть, раскладывать, накладывать, выкладывать

ТЫ
- что делала (прошлое время) – клала, положила, накладывала, раскладывала, выкладывала
- что делаешь сейчас (настоящее время) – кладешь, накладываешь, раскладываешь, выкладываешь
- что сделаешь в ближайшем времени – положишь, наложишь, разложишь, выложишь
- что будешь делать (в будущем) – класть, накладывать, раскладывать, выкладывать

ОН (ОНА)
- что делала (прошлое время) – клала, положила, накладывала, раскладывала, выкладывала
- что делает сейчас (настоящее время) – кладет, накладывает, раскладывает, выкладывает
- что сделает в ближайшем времени – положит, наложит, разложит,  выложит
- что будет делать (в будущем) – класть, накладывать, раскладывать, выкладывать

МЫ
- что делали (прошлое время) – клали, положили, накладывали, раскладывали, выкладывали 
- что делаем сейчас (настоящее время) – кладем, накладываем, раскладываем, выкладываем
- что сделаем в ближайшем времени – положим, наложим,  разложим, выложим
- что будем делать (в будущем) – класть, накладывать, раскладывать, выкладывать

ВЫ
- что делали (прошлое время) – клали, накладывали, раскладывали, положили, выкладывали
- что делаете сейчас (настоящее время) – кладете, накладываете, раскладываете, выкладываете
- что сделаете в ближайшем времени – положите, разложите,  выложите
- что будете делать (в будущем) – класть, накладывать, раскладывать, выкладывать положите, 

ОНИ
- что делали (прошлое время) – клали, накладывали, раскладывали, положили, выкладывали
- что делают сейчас (настоящее время) – кладут, накладывают, раскладывают, выкладывают, положат
- что сделают в ближайшем времени – положат, разложат,  выложат
- что будут делать (в будущем) – класть, накладывать, раскладывать, выкладывать положат,
Подробнее: http://hlebopechka.ru/index.php?opti...6&topic=3599.0

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Марина Цветаева «Плач матери по новобранцу»


Наверное, Цветаевой можно простить. У неё своё виденье. Так же как мат. Из уст в высказываниях Ф. Раневской могу перечитывать и перечитывать. А в другом месте....  :Nono:

----------


## optimistka17

Помнится у нас одно время была популярна тема "*Грамотность речи ведущего*" 
 Вот только куда ушла эта тема одному Богу известно. А жаль, очень жаль.
У нас как-то много тем появилось , которые дублируют друг друга ( мне так порой кажется), а разбрасываясь по мелочам мы перстаем видеть главное.
 Ведь ведущий начинается не с костюмов, не с наличия какого-то особенного конкурса, а прежде всего с грамотной речи.В этом я твердо убеждена 
ИМХО
Сама не допускаю и близким людям не позволяю употреблять даже в разговорное речи пресловутое "ЛОЖИТЬ!".
Спасибо , Ирочка, за подробное разъяснение. Глядишь кого-то и заставит задуматься и заняться самосовершенствованием

----------


## ольга топ

привет всем. я смотрю все начали меня исправлять в правильности речи. я уже давно все учла. а как же на счет моей просьбы???????????????????

----------


## Paracelsa

> иногда до смеху доходит пока разберёшься : положила на стол или поклала на стол.


Ну здесь-то запомнить как раз очень просто: "ложить" без приставки НЕ употребляется, приставки разные, корень - один.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ольга топ*, Оля, да не тебя. Я даже твой пост не видела, не была на предыдущей страничке. Прочла только три поста последние.  :Smile3:  Просто очень часто на форуме встречается это и производные. Вот недавно где-то глаз резануло - ВЫЛАЖИВАЕМ. Ещё круче. А попало на другом ресурсе как раз на эту тему. Все мы учимся.

----------


## optimistka17

> привет всем. у меня вопрос ко всем???????????? как дарить подарки на свадьбе? я например до определенного момента делала так.......
> это все в самом начале. когда гости еще не заняли места за столом
> Ну что ,супруги молодые
> пришли сегодня близкие. родные
> подарки подарить, вручить свои дары,
> стать украшеньем свадебной игры
> Подарки не *кладите* вместе,
> цветы вы можете вручить невесте,
> вручить конверты жениху,
> ...


А вот теперь, с учетом исправлений, давай и по сути поговорим.
На свадьбу  последнеее время у нас приходят не с подарками, а с конвертами с денежкой. И вручать привселюдно такие конверты просто смысла нет.Положили в сундучок, в подарочную коробку конверт, вручили цветы , сфотографировались с молодыми и проходят занимать свои места согласно посадочных карточек.
И чем быстрее будут вручены подарки , тем быстрее прозвучит первый тост и будет выпита первая рюмка.
 Знаю, что некоторые предлагают что-то типа фартушка с карманчиками. На машину,на малыша, на отдых, на дом и так далее... Опять же-это просто распределение тех же конвертов с денежкой не в одну свадебную коробку, а в разные отделения.
Ведущий может сказать перед тем как начинается вручение подарков и такую фразу.  "Уважаемые гости! Ваши праздничные открытки молодожены будут изучать дома, когда будут рассматривать полученные подарки. Но если у вас есть именные стихи или специально написанные поэмы в честь молодых, придержите эти открытки у себя, чтобы прочесть их во время свадебного застолья. Это же относиться и к оригинальным подаркам, которые вы сможете эффектно прокомментировать. А денежные вклады помогут заложить материальный фундамент молодой семьи и именно этим вы сейчас и займетесь Подходите к молодым, вручайте им цветы и подарки , фотографируйтесь на память и проходите к праздничному столу."

----------


## Долечка

Когда я работала в школе, готовила команду своего класса к спортивному конкурсу "Красота - страшная сила!". В приветствии мы заняли 1 место. Текст простой, но девочки сыграли мастерски, и  их  хорошо поддержали мальчишки-болельщики.

Выступление команды девочек 9 А класса «Красавицы»
Наш девиз: «Мы прекрасны без прикрас!!!»
1.	Девочки, конкурс называется «Красота – страшная сила!»
2.	Ой, я, чур,  красота!
3.	 А я – СИЛА!
4.	А кто страшная?
5.	(все показывают пальцами кто куда)
6.	Давайте просто, как на телеканале «Звезда» - красота силы или сила красоты! Без страшной!
7.	А звучит-то как – красота СТРАШНОЙ силы!
8.	Не, лучше сила СТРАШНОЙ красоты!
9.	Раз страшно, то нужно пугать.
10.	А давайте представимся так, чтобы всем страшно было.
11.	Знакомьтесь, но иногда закрывайте глаза, чтобы не ослепнуть от нашей красоты!
12.	Анна по-гречески  - прекрасная! Надежда  по-русски -  неотразимая! Татьяна по-японски- великолепная!
13.	Анастасия  по-испански – грациозная! Елена по-итальянски – изящная! Мария по-французски -  обаятельная!
14.	Дарья по-английски – просто лапочка! Юлия по-немецки -  очаровашка! Альбина по-турецки- цветок  весны!
15.	А все вместе мы –настолько  красивы и прекрасны, что преодолеем все преграды!
16.	Потому что красота – это страшная сила!
17.	Всё бы ничего, но мы же никого не напугали, а обещали…
18.	А давайте страшную сказку расскажем.
19.	Однажды  страшно красивая  и страшно сильная девушка гуляла по страшно дремучему лесу…
20.	 (падают в обморок двое из болельщиков)
21.	Вышел ей тут навстречу  страшно лохматый … (задумывается)
22.	Медведь?!
23.	Волк?!
24.	 Заяц?!!
25.	Принц! Он заблудился в лесу и страшно оброс. Уже и рычать стал страшно.
26.	(ещё двое падают в обморок)
27.	Хватит страшилок.
28.	Да там всё о кей! Страшно сильная девушка вынесла принца из леса и отнесла в институт страшной красоты и силы. Всё!
29.	 Э, а где happy end?
30.	 А и так всё понятно – страшно красивые и страшно сильные девушки сами находят счастье.
31.	И сами строят свою счастливую жизнь! Принцы таких обожают.
32.	Всё, пора заканчивать. И красоту показали, и страшную сказку рассказали.
33.	Теперь силу показывать будем.
34.	Посмотрите сейчас  на нас,
Запомните всех в лицо,
Мы чудо- красавицы  - класс! 
Сегодня вам повезло!

----------


## Kley

Всем привет!!! Я тоже хочу поделиться своей наработкой. Точнее, нашей совместной наработкой с Юлей Приветик и Танюшкой Колёсико !!! (Она не против, я узнавала :Grin: )при участии  Лены Чернички. Спасибо вам, девочки :Oj: 
Можно использовать этот тост и на свадьбах ,и на юбилеях. Покажу для юбилея женского, если понравится, то и для свадьбы текст выставлю и для юбилея мужского.
Смайл-тост для юбилея
Дорогие друзья, следующий наш тост будет не совсем обычным.  Представьте, что вы сейчас находитесь  на  телевидении. И не просто на телевидении, а на  очень известном ток-шоу «Пусть говорят».  На любом ток-шоу люди дружно смеются, аплодируют, гудят недовольно по команде помощника режиссёра. Какую табличку он покажет, то зрители и делают. На дворе у нас век технического прогресса, компьютерных технологий – и поэтому  на нашем ток-шоу эти самые таблички  будут в виде… смайликов.  И мы с вами сейчас с их помощью  попробуем прокомментировать  речь ведущего в честь нашей именницы. Как вы понимаете, ведущая ток-шоу – это я, а вы соответсвенно – зрители. Трансляция нашего шоу идёт в прямом эфире и чтобы не было никаких заминок , предлагаю немного порепетировать. Я показываю вам табличку, вы её изображаете. Показываю таблички, пробуем.
Всё у вас получилось просто замечательно. Можно начинать.
2.Фанфары
Итак, начинаем наше ток-шоу «Пусть говорят»_ аплодирующий смайл_

И сейчас, друзья, для вас про именинницу рассказ     _аплодирующий смайл_
Так пригожа и мила – и умом, и всем взяла_ (смайл показывающий вот так_ 
Очень модный нынче вид – от Юдашкина прикид _(гости восклицают «вау»)_
Юбилей свой так ждала, всех вас вместе собрала! _(кричим «ура»)_
Вот сидим мы за столом: вкусно так едим и пьём _(смайл показывающий вот так (y))_
Все сердечно поздравляем и, конечно же, желаем :_ (аплодирующий смайл)_
Шубу, денег, супертачку, ,_ (смайл показывающий вот так (y))_
Ну и дачку – так впридачку- на Канарских островах _ (гости восклицают «вау»)_
В общем чтобы прямо – ах!_ аплодирующий смайл_
И кольцо – такую малость – с бриллиантом, чтоб досталось! _(гости восклицают «вау»)_
Чувства выразить хотим:  Любим! – все тебе кричим! _(гости кричат «Любим»)_
Именинница так рада что и слов, друзья, не надо! _(улыбающийся  смайл),_
Все ей дарим копмлименты, в честь неё- аплодисменты!!!!_ аплодирующий смайл_
Всё! С хорошим настроеньем выпиваем без сомненья!_ (кричим «ура")_

А вот сами смайлики












 А ещё *Инесса* помогала с подводкой :Oj:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> И чем быстрее будут вручены подарки , тем быстрее прозвучит первый тост и будет выпита первая рюмка.


  я подарки дарить предлагаю после первого танца ( пока молодых ждем, говорю об этом гостям, чтоб не дергались), включаю под выход гостей разную музыку. чаще всего растанцуются так что открытки читать уже не могут )))). и молодые довольны, и весело, и открытками не мучают. время конечно идет, но все равно быстрее и веселее чем если зачитывать поздравления.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Смайл-тост для юбилея


 :064:   абалдеть как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

 :040:  :040:  :040:  Ленулька, теска, и девчонки - молодцы. здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :050:  утаскиваю в копилочку

----------


## Kley

Не успела все подряд смайлики вставить.... А ещё Инесса помогала с подводкой :Oj:

----------


## Adelma

Да, действительно, лучше дарить подарки после первого танца молодых, гости и поели немного и попили и к тамаде привыкли, поэтому наверное правильно, что одаривать молодых после танца.

----------


## Kescha

> для юбилея мужского.


Девочки молодцы.мне очень понравилось.
я тоже как Плюшкин...в копилочку,авось пригодится.
Леночка ,и тоже ,тёзка поделись для юбиляра-мужчины.

----------


## Lizaele

> Я тоже хочу поделиться своей наработкой. Точнее, нашей совместной наработкой с Юлей Приветик и Танюшкой Колёсико !!! (Она не против, я узнавала)при участии  Лены Чернички. Спасибо вам, девочки


 Спасибо вам девочки! Очень симпатичная штучка получилась! Прошу разрешения использовать в работе.

----------


## Dimona

> Всем привет!!! Я тоже хочу поделиться своей наработкой. Точнее, нашей совместной наработкой с Юлей Приветик и Танюшкой Колёсико !!! (Она не против, я узнавала)при участии Лены Чернички. Спасибо вам, девочки


и тебе Леночка, Спасибо! Молодцы!

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

> в пятницу проводила корпоратив.... даже сама не ожидала ......


Мы такое тоже часто проводим, а называем их "Сертификаты", вручаем в качестве приза за участие! оформляем на цветной бумаге с бланком компании, за подписью генерального директора, действительно-отличный способ мотивации! вот такие варианты у нас,
право опоздать на работу один раз на один час!


право на один час бесплатных разговоров по рабочему мобильному телефону в личных целях!
Подпись директора:__________________

право на чтение в Интернете анекдотов в течение одного часа, в любой выбранный мною день за счет любимой компании!


право ОТКРЫТЬ ДВЕРЬ В КАБИНЕТ ДИРЕКТОРА НОГОЙ один раз БЕЗ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЙ!


право на один бесплатный романтический ужин на двоих в любимом ресторане за счет любимой компании!


Право на один дополнительный день к отпуску!

1. Право безнаказанно опоздать в любой день на работу на 1 час.

2. Право на один час бесплатных разговоров по рабочему телефону в личных целях в присутствии любого руководителя.

3. Право читать анекдоты в интернете на рабочем месте на 1 час в любой день.

4. Право на один тихий час в любое время рабочего дня с разрешением глубокого и завораживающего храпа.

5. Право на один обед, сидя в директорском кресле .

6. Право открыть дверь директора ногой один раз без последствий.

7. Право на построение глазок дамам за праздничным столом.

8.Право на персональный выходной 1.05.2011 года независимо от дня недели.
9.Право на ежедневную чашечку кофе в начале рабочего дня в исполнении сотрудниц в течение месяца.(График составить немедленно в приказном порядке)

----------


## optimistka17

*Ольга Позитиffная*, Олечка и я обожаю подобные сертификаты. 

Могу в дополнение к твоим и свои аналогичные добавить

*Право надеть королевскую корону и сфотографироваться в Кресле начальника

Право  1 апреля будущего года испачкать спину начальника мелом

Право прокатиться с ветерком в личном автомобиле начальника сегодня после банкета, возвращаясь домой.

Право рассказать двусмысленный анекдот личной секретарше шефа

Право взять у компании  беспроцентный кредит на приобретение нового автомобиля

Право носить буденовку в течение всего рабочего дня в День Вооруженных сил Украины( России)

Право пускать самолетики в кабинете главного Бухгалтера в День космонавтики 12 апреля будущего года.

Право переклеить обои, заменив их на веселенькую расцветку, в кабинете главного Бухгалтера.

Право оплатить ящик пива для завтрашнего похмелья.

Право развлекать родной коллектив на ближайшем корпоративном празднике в роли Деда Мороза

Право расстилать ковровую дорожку на ступеньках при входе в офис накануне приезда налоговой полиции или других проверяющих инстанций.

Право закончить сегодняшний вечер сольным исполнением танца на столе( разумеется, в рамках допустимых приличий)

Право отвести в цирк на новогодний утренник ребенка или внука шефа компании.*

----------


## Славина

> проводила корпоратив.... даже сама не ожидала ......что ПРОСТО ЧУДНЕНЬКО прошли "начальник РАЗРЕШАЕТ".


Вчера тоже провела, замечательно прошло, спасибо, Светлана!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Девочки. не сочтите за  наглость,а сами сертификаты готовые есть?просто y меня рyчки не под то заточены.сама ни за что не сделаю :Grin:

----------


## optimistka17

Оксана, у меня сертификатов нет.
 Я нахально считаю себя* МАСТЕРОМ СЛОВА*. :Grin: 
 А вот нафотошопить и сделать презентабельный вид Сертификата я не могу.  :No2: 
В теме Документов попросила умельцев. Вот , так  же как и ты ,жду , что кто-то отзовется и сделает.

----------


## К.Е.Л.

А можно вопрос по поздравлению со смайликами? Не увидела самайлика "Ура!" Или его нет? Извините за наглость... :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

Выкладываю свою застолку,для поздравления на юбилей,если кому пригодиться буду рада,если кому покажется не в рифму или ещё что-то то пожалуйста не берите и всё... это зависит от того как читать и произносить.... сегодня читала подругам филологам им очень понравилось,поэтому выкладываю...

*Театр-экспромт «Поздравление гостей»*
*Действующие лица: 
Гости
Именинница
Уснувший гость
Две леди
Стриптизер
Влюблённая пара( он и она)
сосед*
Сегодня за праздничным этим столом,
мы разыграем спектакль простой,
Совсем незатейливый добрый сюжет
Таких представлений уж точно и нет.
Поздравить *гости* именинницу спешат
Все дружно хлопают в ладоши ей,  кричат:
*«Любви ,здоровья, С Днём рожденья!»
Не умолкаем гам веселья!*
Вдруг слышен тихий храп и  стон,
Там* гость* уснул за праздничным столом
И фразу громко произносит он в бреду
«*  ой..не могу…не могу
 налейте мне сто грамм,
Я тост сказать хочу ! 
 за вашу  красоту!»*
тут *гости* все дружно кричат:
*«Любви ,здоровья, С Днём рожденья!»*
 А  *Именинница*  в мехах, украшеньях сказала:
« *как долго праздника ждала  я»*
*Две милые леди* .коктейль попивая сказали
*« когда же стриптиз мы увидим? Его заказали?»*
Здесь рядом *сосед,* обнимая девчат:
«*А может мы выпьем на брудершафт!»*
Тут *гость* всё во сне и в бреду   произносит:
«* ой ..не могу… не могу…
налейте мне сто грамм,
Я тост сказать хочу ! 
 за вашу красоту!»
А  Именинница  в мехах, украшеньях сказала:*
*« как долго праздника ждала  я»*
тут *гости* все дружно кричат:
«*Любви ,здоровья, С Днём рожденья!»*
*Подруги* именинницы сидят и всё на водочку глядят:
*«ох как же выпить хочется до дна. Но что подумает вот это вот толпа»*
Здесь рядом_ сосед,_ обнимая девчат:
*«А может мы выпьем на брудершафт!»*
И  рядом *влюблённая пара* сидела 
им до банкета  уж нет совсем дела:
*«Ах…как сексуальны формы эти!»
Ну,Петя! мы ж на банкете!!!!* 
Тут *Именинница*  в мехах, украшеньях сказала:
*« как долго праздника ждала  я»*
Весёлая музыка в зале играла
 и поздравления громко звучали,
тут* гости* все дружно кричат:
*«Любви ,здоровья, С Днём рожденья!»*
Вдруг музыка стихла и свет притемнился
и в зале изящный* стриптезёр* появился….
*Он галстук красивый так плавненько снял,*
И именинницу сильно обнял, 
А* Именинница*  в мехах, украшеньях в экстазе сказала:
«* как долго праздника ждала  я»*
*Две милые леди* совсем охмелев от коктейля сказали:
*« когда же стриптиз мы увидим? Его заказали?»*
тут* гости* все дружно кричат:
*«Любви ,здоровья, С Днём рожденья!»*
Проснулся наш* гость ,*
*« ой ..не могу… не могу…
налейте мне сто грамм,
Я тост сказать хочу !  за вашу красоту!»*
И *стрептизёр* в порыве умиления:
*« так  выпейте ж  скорей за ваши поздравления!»*

Автор: Денисенко Вера.

 :Blush2:

----------


## ненька

> Выкладываю свою застолку,для поздравления на юбилей,если кому пригодиться буду рада,


Вера, еще как пригодится, спасибо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

*вера денисенко*,  я позволила себе немного поработать с твоим текстом.(С рифмами немного поигралась)
 И вот что у меня получилось...


Театр-экспромт *«Поздравление гостей»*

Действующие лица: 
*Гости- С Днем рожденья!
Именинница - ДО УТРА МЫ БУДЕМ ГУЛЯТЬ!
Уснувший гость- РАСЦЕЛОВАТЬ!
Две леди- А ГДЕ ЖЕ СТРИПТИЗ ?  ЕГО ЗАКАЗАЛИ?»
Стриптизер- Я УДИВИЛСЯ
Влюблённая пара( он и она)- «НЕ БУДЕМ МЕШАТЬ»
Сосед «ТАК может мы выпьем на брудершафт?»*


Сегодня за праздничным этим столом,
 Простой разговор мы здесь поведем,
 В нашем театре- добрый сюжет
 На представленье не нужен билет.
Именинницу гости поздравить спешат
 Похлопав в ладоши ей звонко кричат:
 Желаем здоровья, любви и веселья
И добавляют опять- *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*

Вдруг слышен в углу тихий храп , шорох ,стон,
Всеобщим вниманием *ГОСТЬ* окружен

 Во сне произносит он ,словно  в бреду
 «Я больше друзья молчать не могу
Хочу именинницу нежно обнять»
 У всех на глазах…*РАСЦЕЛОВАТЬ!*

 Это* ГОСТЯМ* добавляет веселья
 И громко кричат свое,- *С Днём рожденья!»*

А *Именинница*   наша  улыбкой сияет
За праздничный стол гостей приглашает
И хочет одно лишь только сказать,-
 Что… *ДО УТРА МЫ БУДЕМ ГУЛЯТЬ*!

Две *милые леди* . потупили глазки
Они так прекрасны, как Феи из сказки
Подобный вопрос от них и не ждали.
*А ГДЕ ЖЕ СТРИПТИЗ  ? ЕГО ЗАКАЗАЛИ?»*

Здесь рядом *сосед*, обнимая девчат:
«*ТАК может мы выпьем на брудершафт?»*

А* гость*  наш в углу во сне произносит  :
 Танцев и песен душа моя просит
Хочу именинницу нежно обнять
Мечтаю давно ее…*РАСЦЕЛОВАТ*Ь! 
*
Гости* его одобряют решенье 
И дружно все вместе кричат… 
* С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*

 А *ИМЕНИННИЦА* просит налить
Всех вместе выпить и закусить.
Не устает она повторять,
Что… *ДО УТРА МЫ БУДЕМ ГУЛЯТЬ!*

 Две *МИЛЫЕ ЛЕДИ*  коньяк пить не стали
*А ГДЕ ЖЕ СТРИПТИЗ  ? ЕГО ЗАКАЗАЛИ?»*


Здесь рядом *СОСЕД,* обнимая девчат:
*«ТАК может мы выпьем на брудершафт?»*

А  рядом *влюблённая пара* сидела 
 И одна мысль в голове их созрела.
Надо с банкета тихонько сбежать.
Мы вам сегодня *«НЕ БУДЕМ МЕШАТЬ*!»

 Их *Именинница*  не отпускает,
 Упорно за стол опять приглашает
И не устает она повторять,
Что *ДО УТРА МЫ БУДЕМ ГУЛЯТЬ!*
*
  Гости*   в экстазе, в разгаре веселье 
И вторят все тоже свое… *С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!*

Вдруг музыка стихла , свет плавно погас
Сюрприз всех гостей ожидает сейчас 
Вмиг оживленный затих разговор.
В зале изящный возник *СТРИПТИЗЕР*

 Он постепенно весь обнажился.
Глазки потупил…*Я УДИВИЛСЯ*
Множество рядом красивых девчат
Их каблучки на танцполе стучат.

 А *именинница* так же сияет
И стриптизера к себе приглашает
С ним в паре стремится она станцевать
Ведь …. *ДО УТРА МЫ БУДЕМ ГУЛЯТЬ!
* 
*Сосед* не у дел, обнимает девчат
*«ТАК может мы выпьем на брудершафт?»*

*Влюбленная пара* ушла по английски
Под стриптизера выпили виски
От возбужденья их стало качать
Мы вам сегодня *«НЕ БУДЕМ МЕШАТЬ!»*

*Гость* наш в углу похоже проснулся.
Глазки протер и всем улыбнулся.
Решил он по взрослому здесь загулять
И именинницу…*РАСЦЕЛОВАТЬ!*

 И *СТРИПТИЗЕР* при этом смутился.
Тут же признался ..*Я УДИВИЛСЯ!*
Хватит  на грудь  сто грамм  принимать
Ведь лучше всем вместе идти танцевать.

Так в вихре танца кружится веселье
И просто супер у всех настроенье
А *ГОСТИ* , прощаясь ,отбросив смущенье
Громка кричат свое*..»С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!»*

----------


## вера денисенко

> ера денисенко, я позволила себе немного поработать с твоим текстом.(С рифмами немного поигралась)
> И вот что у меня получилось...


замечательно,получилось ещё одна застолка)))) 
дело в том что когда произносишь,текст а реплику произносит другой человек и как бы мы не хотели,рифма "уходит"....поэтому я когда её писала,учла и этот момент и сделала её более"органичной,действенной",чтобы больше участвовали играющие)))

----------


## optimistka17

Вера, самое интересное, что то, что я рифмую , я практически никогда сама не провожу. :Grin:  Да и юбилеи у меня бывают обычно 2- 3 раза в году( не обязательно женские к тому же) :Taunt:  
Но мне почему-то кажется, что *реплика у каждого* участника должна быть 
во первых- *одна и та же* 
во- вторых- *короче*, чтоб легче запоминалась
 Мне твой текст "приглянулся", поэтому я с ним и поработала на свой вкус. А уж наши форумчане, которые возьмут к себе в работу смогут скомбинировать из наших с тобой "творений" свою "конфетку".
В любом случае , спасибо тебе, что подтолкнула меня посидеть и поиграться с рифмой.( я это воспринимаю, как гимнастику для ума) :Tender:

----------


## вера денисенко

> смогут скомбинировать из наших с тобой "творений" свою "конфетку".


это уж точно)))) в этом и вся прелесть,что всё можно сделать под себя и из всего))))))))) я вот тоже из двух игр "Букет" сделала одну)))) получилось классно,спасибо огромное авторам за эти игры))))

----------


## ненька

> в пятницу проводила корпоратив.... даже сама не ожидала ......что ПРОСТО ЧУДНЕНЬКО  прошли  "начальник  РАЗРЕШАЕТ".


А если это разбавить муз. нарезочками из нашей Раши реплики Равшана по поводу начальника... может у кого-то есть готовые. И еще кажется где-то здесь встречала что-то подобное, когда вызывается руководитель, ему вручаются мыльные пузыри и зачитывается, что он обещает выполнить, а он соотвественновыдувает сколько раз, нет ли у кого текста?

----------


## optimistka17

[QUOTE=ненька;4237069]  когда вызывается руководитель, ему вручаются мыльные пузыри и зачитывается, что он обещает выполнить, а он соотвественно выдувает сколько раз, *нет ли у кого текста?[/*QUOTE]
 А разве трудно набросать такой круг вопросов самостоятельно?
Приблизительно так...
* Начальника на мыло! Как раз под Новый год!*
*- Сколько пригласительных на новогодние елки для внуков выдаст начальник каждой работающей бабушке?
-Сколько литров пива позволит выпить начальник мужскому составу коллектива после Нового Года, Рождества и крещения?
-Сколько футбольных матчей во время проведения Евро 2012 будет смотреть коллектив на рабочем месте?
- Сколько букетов цветов и коробок конфет подарит начальник женскому составу коллектива в канун 8 Марта?
-Сколько раз в течение года начальник будет вызывать к себе на ковер?
-Сколько дней к отпуску начальник готов подарить коллективу по случаю Дня рождения?
-Сколько раз начальник будет призывать коллектив работать в выходной день безвозмездно?
-Сколько новых компьютеров палнирует купить руководитель в течение будущего года?
-Сколько перекуров станут официальными в течение рабочего дня 1 апреля?
-Сколько сериалов смотрит жена начальника?
- Сколько анекдотов расскажет  водителю сегодня начальник, возвращаясь после праздника домой?
-Сколько рюмок надо выпить начальнику, чтобы забыть о проблемах?
-Сколько раз начальник будет поднимать заработную плату своему коллективу в будущем году?*

И остальное в том же духе... Я подобные вещи с бумажки не читаю А говорю то, что приходит в голову по ходу... :Grin:

----------


## ненька

[quote="optimistka17;4237176"]А разве трудно набросать такой круг вопросов самостоятельно?[/quot
Если честно, то для меня да - это сложно. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## optimistka17

> А если это разбавить *муз. нарезочками из нашей Раши реплики Равшана по поводу начальника*... может у кого-то есть готовые.  ?


Может действительно еще разбавить какими-то фразочками - нарезочками? Признавайтесь, у кого есть?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> а то попадутся филологи


Ложить НА....(постель,стол,стул,пол))класть В...(кучу,сумку,папку и т.д.)

----------


## optimistka17

> Ложить НА....(постель,стол,стул,пол))класть В...(кучу,сумку и т.д.)


 Вот это - новости!!!!!!!!!!!
ЛОЖИТЬ НА СТОЛ-это грамотно?
 :Nono:

----------


## Paracelsa

"ЛОЖИТЬ" без приставки не употребляется, только с ней: положить, приложить, наложить. И наоборот, "КЛАСТЬ" не употребляется с приставкой. Нет слова "накласть" - есть "наложить" и т.п. Это к слову о филологах :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "ЛОЖИТЬ" без приставки не употребляется


согласна...

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Друзья, выкладываю презентацию, которую я писала для менеджера на всероссийский конкурс по Шевроле Спарку. К слову, менеджер вошел в 10-ку лучших :Smile3:  Просто именно в этой сфере - презентации автомобилей - у меня все моим трудом добытое, в остальном же - свадьбы, корпоративы, пока такого предложить не могу, к сожалению.

Спарк нужно было спозионировать как молодежный спортивный стильный автомобиль для людей, которые не боятся что-то менять в своей жизни и хотят привлекать к себе внимание. 

*Спарк*
Добрый день!
Меня зовут Павел и поверьте, сегодня мои взгляды очень отличаются от тех, которые я разделял год назад. Если бы Вы тогда спросили меня, человека, который занимает активную жизненную позицию, увлекается спортом, любит быть на высоте, сяду ли я в компактный автомобиль или так называемую «малолитражку», я бы, честно говоря, рассмеялся Вам в лицо. Для меня автомобили  класса А всегда были сугубо женскими, этакими красненькими машинками с ресничками на фарах, даже не фарах, а фарочках; на маленьких колесиках; в общем, миленькими, симпатичненькими, вызывающими умиление у моей девушки, но никак не у меня. Сегодня же есть автомобиль, который полностью перевернул мое представление о мини-автомобилях. 

Это автомобиль бренда Шевроле, который известен тем, что любит менять правила и разрушать стереотипы, причем этим он успешно занимается уже на протяжении 100 лет!
Итак, я рад представить Вам мини-автомобиль, который заслужил не только мое уважение, но и народное признание, победив в общенациональном конкурсе «Автомобиль Года 2011» в номинации «Городской автомобиль». Это Шевроле Спарк, который является серийной версией концептуального автомобиля Beat, наиболее известного из трех мини-концептов Шевроле:  Groove, Beat и Trax, которые были показаны на разных международных автосалонах в 2007 году. Абсолютное большинство из почти двух миллионов проголосовавших в Интернете отдали предпочтение концепту Вeat, который превратился в незаурядный, экспрессивный и эффектный Спарк! Чем же он так хорош? 

Прошу Вас обратить внимание на *оригинальный внешний ви*д Спарка. По словам Сангйона Чо, старшего менеджера GM по внешнему дизайну, они «хотели уйти от  представления о мини-автомобиле как о чем-то милом и забавном, к более спортивному, прогрессивному и динамичному облику… но по-прежнему дружелюбному». Что ж, по-моему, им это отлично удалось: в этом автомобиле с гордостью можно появиться перед друзьями, посадить в салон четверых друзей и резво прокатить их по городу. Он сразу привлекает внимание своим *экстерьером*: спортивный, динамичный, с проработанными гранями. От агрессивной решетки радиатора и передних фар, до едва уловимого, но несущего спортивный оттенок заднего спойлера, этот автомобиль выглядит как динамичное целое. Что же помогает Спарку передавать *чувство движения*?

1.	Выразительные огромные двухфасеточные фары вытягиваются в единую линию с передней стойкой, передавая  агрессивный облик автомобиля.
2.	Расширенное ветровое стекло также добавляет динамичности внешнему облику.
3.	Автомобиль гордо устремляется вперед, рассекая воздух разделенной решеткой радиатора (это теперь отличительная особенность всех Шевроле ), украшенной большим логотипом, который не устает напоминать всем вокруг,  что владелец Шевроле Спарка – в большом плюсе, так как его автомобиль объединяет в себе свежий дизайн; богатую функциональность, топливную экономичность, практичность и универсальность при прекрасном соотношении цены и качества.
4.	Колесные арки прекрасно передают чувство движения, подчеркивая спортивный вид автомобиля. Причем есть возможность приобрести Спарк на 14-дюймовых легкосплавных дисках, а это, согласитесь, для мини-автомобиля признак серьезного взросления.
5.	Лично меня покорила покорила спрятанная ручка задней двери, которая создает впечатление спортивного трехдверного хэтчбека. 
6.	Несомненно, самый яркий элемент, который создает ощущение динамики в каждой линии и подчеркивает спортивный характер Спарка – это интегрированный спойлер, украшенный молдингом.
7.	Задние фонари специально увеличены и содержат четко выделенные поликарбоновые линзы, еще раз подчеркивая, что они состоят из двух оптических частей, так что при взгляде с любой стороны Спарк не останется незамеченным.
8.	Раньше я думал, что багажника в мини-автомобилях не может быть в принципе, но Спарк и здесь удивляет: открываем багажник либо из салона, либо посредством ключа, и с удивлением обнаруживаем 170 литров полезного объема; а это значит, что мы с легкостью можем перевозить объемную спортивную сумку и спортинвентарь, а при поездке за город – все, что необходимо для отличного шашлыка. Если вспомнить при этом, что при сложенных задних сидениях объем увеличивается до 568л, то и несколько спальных мест при острой необходимости можно обеспечить, особенно, если вам повезло так же, как мне, и ваши друзья – гуттаперчевые гимнасты. А если добавить к этому, что автомобиль может оснащаться рейлингами, которые выдерживают до 50 кг багажа, то и до бабушки в деревню можно доехать, отвезти мешок сахара на варенье . Под ковриком багажного отделения поместилось полноразмерное запасное колесо.
9.	Таким образом, внешний вид Спарка вызывает уважение своей динамичностью и спортивным обликом у активных молодых людей, которые  не боятся выделяться из толпы. Но возникает вопрос: не показная ли это динамичность, не хотят ли создатели скрыть таким образом слабенькие двигательные характеристики автомобиля?:)  Открываем капот и находим один из двух возможных 4-хцилиндровых 16-клапанных двигателей: 1,0 л мощностью 68 лошадиных сил или 1,2л мощностью 82 лошадиных силы, расход топлива в смешанном цикле у которых составляет в среднем 5.5л на 100 км и  которые превращают Спарк в первый и единственный на сегодняшний день автомобиль, который предлагает мощные для своего класса двигатели, топливную экономичность и маневренность. Особо хочется отметить, что российские покупатели – единственные в Европе, кто имеет возможность приобрести Шевроле Спарк с автоматической КПП, которой оснащается двигатель 1.0л.

Что ж, внешний дизайн покоряет целостностью и гармоничностью, ощущением динамики в каждой линии. Как же обстоит дело с *интерьером*?

1.	Открываем  водительскую дверь, попутно отмечая широкий дверной проем и удобно устраиваемся в кресле, которое может регулироваться по высоте, настраиваем под себя угол наклона руля. Действительно, сев за руль Спарка, вам почти не нужно времени на адаптацию – просто сел, завел и поехал.
2.	Спарк обладает самым большим пространством для ног пассажиров среди автомобилей А класса, что обеспечит комфорт человеку любой комплекции.
3.	Прогрессивный дизайн просторного салона Спарк соответствует яркому экстерьеру: 
•	Дизайн интерьера выполнен в стиле «Двойной кокпит», что создает современную, модную и гармоничную атмосферу.
•	Яркой особенностью является приборная панель  в мотоциклетном стиле с ЛСД-монитором, на котором расположены спидометр и тахометр. Опять-таки добавляет чувства динамики!
•	Подсветка приборов – в фирменном синем цвете Шевроле, и глаз радует, и чувства утомления не вызывает.
•	В отделке все очень стильно, утонченно и функционально, зазоры между деталями минимальны, что говорит о высоком качестве отделки.
•	На заднем сиденье легко поместятся три взрослых пассажира.


В ходе испытаний EuroNCAP на безопасность Шевроле Спарк заслужил высокие оценки. Уже в базовой версии он оснащается фронтальными подушками безопасности, а в топовой добавляются и боковые. Ремни безопасности для передних пассажиров оснащены преднатяжителями.

Что касается *оборудовани*я, то Спарк предлагает не только самое необходимое, как, например, кондиционер уже в базовой версии(!), но и опции, которые обычно характерны не для мини-автомобиля, а для В и С класса:
1)	климат-контроль
2)	электростеклоподъемники
3)	подогрев передних сидений
4)	радио и CD-проигрыватель с МР3 и USB
5)	управление аудио на руле
6)	передние противотуманные фары
7)	ABS
8)	Фронтальные и боковые подушки безопасности
9)	Парковочный датчик
10)	 14” литые диски

Приобрести Спарк можно уже за 379 000руб, версия с АТ обойдется в 441 000, а топовый вариант – в 489 100.

Ну как тут не зауважать этот автомобиль! К тому же, Вы можете быть уверены, что он действительно доставляет *удовольствие при вождении*: удобное рулевое колесо послушно, точны настройки коробки передач – первая короткая, остальные переключаются по-спортивному ювелирно, резко, точно, что придает некий азарт вождению. Но Вы все-таки попробуйте его в действии сами: я приглашаю вас на тест-драйв. Вы сами убедитесь, что если перед офисом есть место для велосипеда, знайте, туда же вы сможете втиснуть и Спарк  

Учитывая тот факт, что в честь столетия Шевроле* гарантия* на автомобили увеличена до трех лет, Я хочу признаться: если Вы спросите меня сегодня, какой автомобиль я рассматриваю для покупки, я отвечу: «Невероятно, но СПАРК!!!»

----------


## Svetlanachuk

*Презентация Хендэ Солярис*
18 февраля 2011 г.

(На входе встречают девочки АТЗ, провожают в гардероб, сообщают о Welcome Drink; В гардеробе работает Паша, Виталий – на подхвате; сувенирка лежит в гардеробе, отдаем гостям, когда они одеваются, в конце вечера)

*Слово ведущей:*  (показать Саше Мишанову, чтобы не дублировали друг друга)

Добрый вечер, дамы и господа! Мы рады приветствовать Вас в салоне Автомир на Советской, 88! 
Тем более, что повод собраться очень значителен не только для нас, как для официального дилера Хендэ Мотор Кампании, но и для всех российских автолюбителей! Это презентация нового автомобиля Хендэ Солярис, который призван стать народным автомобилем России!

Даже имя ему  придумывали всей страной: Название Solaris было выбрано участниками национального конкурса, который компания Hyundai организовала в июне-июле 2010 года на специально созданном сайте name.hyundai.ru. На конкурс было представлено пять возможных названий для нового автомобиля: i25, Solaris, Spirit, iD, Axis, среди которых большинство участников отдало предпочтение Солярису. 
Слово Solaris происходит от латинского «sol», что значит «солнце». Это название как нельзя больше отражает твердое намерение Hyundai Motor еще больше расширить свой бизнес в России вместе с выходом нового автомобиля. Также в названии Solaris нашло 
отражение стремления Hyundai Motor стать абсолютным лидером в области использования передовых технологий – ведь Solaris в сознании многих неразрывно связан с космосом и прогрессом. 
Этот автомобиль создан специально для России, однако не будем торопиться, мы чуть позже расскажем, в чем его особенности, как отражается футуристичность и технологичность его названия в самом автомобиле и почему девизом Хендэ Солярис стал слоган «Источник движения».

А сейчас разрешите мне познакомить Вас с программой сегодняшнего вечера. 
После презентации автомобиля у Вас будет возможность поближе с ним познакомиться, посидеть, потрогать, задать вопросы нашим менеджерам, на которые они с удовольствием ответят. Также мы приготовили для Вас развлекательную программу, после которой у Вас будет возможность насладиться фуршетом и свободно пообщаться и пофотографироваться.

Спонсором сегодняшнего вечера является ООО «Русфинанс Банк». Его представители находятся сегодня в зале, им Вы тоже можете задать интересующие Вас вопросы, я лишь отмечу, что ООО «Русфинанс Банк» предлагает специальную кредитную программу Hyundai в кредит. По программе Вы можете приобрести новый автомобиль Hyundai любой модели производства ООО «Хендэ Мотор СНГ». Для модели  Hyundai Solaris   с 7 февраля 2011 года действует специальное предложение при покупке автомобиля в кредит через ООО "Русфинанс Банк ".

А сейчас я с большим удовольствием предоставляю слово директору нашего салона Баранову Е.Н.

*Слово директора.* 

Спасибо Е.Н, аплодисменты!

Друзья, настал момент, которго мы так долго ждали! Мы представляем Вашему вниманию уникальный народный автомобиль Хендэ Солярис!!! 

(под фанфары девочки АТЗ снимают покрывало).

Уважаемые гости, а вот почему мы не сомневаемся, что он станет народным автомобилем, почему он достоин называться Солярис, почему он станет тем солнцем, вокруг которого будет вращаться автомобильный рынок России, нам поведает менеджер отдела продаж Хендэ Мишанов Александр.

*Презентация автомобиля.*

Спасибо Александр! Друзья, приглашаем Вас подойти поближе и познакомиться с автомобилем. Рядом с Вами будут находиться наши менеджеры, которые с удовольствием ответят на все Ваши вопросы. 

*Знакомство гостей с автомобилем, консультации менеджеров ( 15-20 минут).*

*Развлекательная программа.*

1.	Друзья, я уверена, что после знакомства с автомобилем Вы разделяете нашу уверенность в том, что это действительно автомобиль будущего, что даже в очень далеком будущем этот автомобиль будет оставться нашим солнцем, будет гордо нести свое название Солярис! Даже тогда, когда у людей вырастут крылья, и они научатся летать. Мы представляем *танец Крылья* в исполнении несравненной Латифы!
2.	Уважаемые гости, я с удовольствием предоставляю слово одному из самых первых владельцев автомобиля Хендэ Солярис в Брянске – Потапчуку Александру Анатольевичу. Он несколько месяцев его ждал, на днях его автомобиль доставили, и ему не терпится поделиться с Вами своими впечатлениями. (передаю ему микрофон, говорит пару слов об автомобиле, сам представляет Стожар, начинают петь – эффект неожиданности) Выступление стожар – несколько песен подряд – по ситуации (ориентировочно 2-4).
3.	*Неоновое шоу*

Спасибо большое всем участникам и гостям.

*Приглашение к фуршету.

Свободное общение, фотосъемка.
*



Основным требованием производителя к презентации было проведение ее в футуристическом стиле. Поэтому в качестве развлекательной части использовали то, что в городе из футуристического нашлось. Вот только с планетарием я не смогла состыковаться, а жаль:)

----------


## Svetlanachuk

А это стихотворные поздравления моего сочиненияотделам автосалона к новому году :

Дорогой и любимый 
Отдел продаж!
Пусть брянский авторынок
Будет только ваш!


Отделу маркетинга 
В лице Марины 
Желаем оставаться 
Всегда незаменимой!


Нашим обаятельным
И милым оформителям
Желаем иметь рядом
Обожателей и ценителей!


Лидерам продаж 
Страховок КАСКО
Мы желаем 
Теплоты и ласки!



Уважаемые наши
Логисты!
Оставайтесь веселыми
Оптимистами!


Администраторам 
Зала торгового
Пожелаем в жизни
Всего самого клевого!


Отделу 
Запасных частей 
Желаем козырей мы
Всех мастей!



Шустрому отделу
Приема-перегона
Желаем ровного
По жизни полигона!




Нашему сервису, 
И в футболе умелому, 
Желаем оставаться
Красивыми и смелыми!



Мы службе доблестной 
АХО
Желаем, чтоб жилось 
Легко!



Юлии, нашему
Секретарю-референту,
Желаем только 
Приятных моментов!

----------


## Репка

Вот мои разработки для школьников среднего звена (можно в принципе и на старшеклассников, и на взрослые праздники).

*Чего бы вам больше всего хотелось в новогоднюю ночь?* 
(по любимому цвету)
(взяла идею с форума, добавила побольше юмора.

	Ребята, а хотите, я сейчас попробую угадать, чего бы вам больше всего хотелось в новогоднюю ночь? Для этого я прошу выбрать один из предложенных цветов. 
А цвета на выбор я предлагаю такие: красный, желтый, оранжевый, зеленый, синий, коричневый и черный.

	Что же это значит?

*Красный* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы слепить снеговика и назвать его именем своего лучшего друга!

*Желтый* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы плотно покушать!

*Оранжевый* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы получить в подарок от Деда Мороза плюшевого медвежонка!

*Зеленый* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы поводить хоровод вокруг елки!

*Синий* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы залезть на стул и спеть песню для Деда Мороза!

*Коричневый* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы пораньше лечь спать!

*Черный* – в новогоднюю ночь больше всего вам хотелось бы принять ванну, выпить чашечку кофе!

----------


## Репка

Разрешения от Деда Мороза
(заранее готовятся карточки с разрешениями и именами детей)
Дед Мороз вытаскивает сначала карточку с именем (можно несколько), затем - карточку с разрешением (можно обойтись и без карточек)

	После "Разрешений" Дед Мороз говорит: "Ребята, должен вас предупредить, что разрешения действительны до 10 января 2012 года" (последний день школьных каникул).

1.	приходить в школу ко 2-му уроку.
2.	прогуливать по одному уроку в день.
3.	обслуживаться в школьной столовой без очереди.
4.	входить в кабинет директора без стука.
5.	спать во время уроков.
6.	брать с собой в школу кого-нибудь из родителей.
7.	не носить в школу дневник.
8.	играть в интернет-центре в компьютерные игры.
9.	не писать контрольные работы.
10.	не готовить домашнее задание.
11.	не учиться по субботам.
12.	посещать только любимые уроки.
13.	разговаривать по сотовому телефону во время уроков.
14.	не посещать школьные занятия.
15.	ходить в школу без портфеля.
16.	драться на переменках.

----------


## Репка

В этом году в школе решили познакомить школьников с новогодними традициями разных стран и провести несколько конкурсов от каждой страны. Примерно так:

*Индия*

Пожалуй, в Индии самые необычные традиции, связанные с Новым годом. А если быть правильной, то необычен не сам праздник, а количество раз, которое его отмечают. В Индии нормальным считается отпраздновать его 8 раз. Одна из таких дат называется по-индийски Гуди Падва. В этот день люди готовят особенное кушанье, которое по их поверьям оберегает от различных бед и болезней. Приготавливают листья дерева Ним-Ним. 
В этот день полагается веселиться, быть радостным. Не разрешается грубить и оскорблять других. Не правда ли, хорошее правило? 
С первыми лучами солнца люди встают, приводят в порядок волосы, лицо и тело.
Жители северной Индии украшают себя белыми, розовыми, красными и фиолетовыми цветами. 
В центральной Индии украшают здания разноцветными, преимущественно оранжевыми флагами. 
В западной Индии на крышах домов зажигают маленькие огоньки. 
У индусов существует свое правило дарения подарков. Например, подарки для детей кладутся на специальный поднос. Утром детям закрывают глаза и подводят к этому подносу.

	Ребята, сейчас я предлагаю вам перенестись в северную Индию. 

*Конкурс "Завяжи бантик"*
Приглашаются 5 девочек - по одной от класса. 
Они выбирают себе по одному мальчику. 
Девочки завязывают мальчикам бантики (украшают цветами).
(девочки получают призы)

----------


## Репка

*Болгария*

В Болгарии Новый год - семейный праздник, встречать его нужно обязательно дома, в кругу семьи. 
В канун Нового года приобретают кизиловые палочки - непременный атрибут новогоднего праздника. Первого января дети, подходя к родным и близким и слегка ударяя их палочками, поздравляют их с праздником.
Больше всего подарков в этой стране в новогоднюю ночь получает самый младший член семьи, весь вечер он, стоя около елки, распевает колядки, и за это взрослые щедро одаривают его подарками.  
Еще одна интересная новогодняя традиция Болгарии - это "новогодний поцелуй". Ровно в 12 часов, с последним ударом часов, во всем домах гаснет свет - наступает время новогодних поцелуев. 
После этого хозяйка дома начинает разрезать новогодний пирог. Если Вам посчастливится найти в своем куске пирога монетку, значит, в новом году вы станете богатым. А если найдете в кусочке пирога веточка розы, значит, в новом году Вы найдете свою любовь.
Еще болгары очень радуются, если в новогоднюю ночь за столом кто-то чихнет. Говорят, это приносит удачу.

И сейчас я предлагаю вам, ребята, представить себя в роли самого младшего члена болгарской семьи, прочитать Деду Морозу стишок и получить за это интересный подарок. 

*Конкурс "Новогодние двустишия"*
(игра с залом)
Вспоминать детские стишки мы не будем, достаточно просто в рифму придумать продолжение первой строчки, поднять первым руку и громко произнести его вслух. Итак, я говорю начало,  а вы продолжаете.

• Провожаем год Кота….
• Скоро, скоро год Дракона…
• Собрались мы здесь сегодня…
• В Новый год желаю всем…
• Дед Мороз приходит в дом…
• Я в подарок получу…
• Я у елки в Новый год…
• Разноцветные огни…
• От гирлянд и от хлопушек…
• Мне Снегурочка сказала…

----------


## Репка

*Румыния*

Жители Румынии встречают Новый год старинными обрядовыми песнями и колядками. Человек в маске козы и наброшенной козьей шкуре исполняет ритуальный танец козы. На улицах встречаются группы подростков в национальных костюмах, в высоких бараньих шапках и с длинными кнутами в руках. Они заходят во дворы и, став в кучу бьют в определенном ритме кнутом по земле, время от времени выкрикивая традиционные новогодние пожелания. Этот старинный обряд символизирует работу в поле: ребята бьют воображаемых волов, чтобы они лучше пахали землю, и приближающийся год был богат урожаем.
В этой стране наряду с новогодней елкой дом украшает ветка омелы, считается, что это приносит огромное счастье. 
В Румынии в новогодние пироги принято запекать маленькие сюрпризы - монетки, фарфоровые фигурки, колечки, стручки горького перца. 
Канун Нового года был посвящен и различного рода гаданиям. 
Одно из них называется "Верджел". Хозяйка дома накрывает стол чистой скатертью, а хозяин ставит на него непочатую кадушку воды. И каждый, кто хочет узнать свою судьбу, кидает в воду какой-нибудь свой предмет. Из числа присутствующих выбирают мальчика 10-13 лет, в обязанности которого входит вынимать эти вещи из воды. Все отходят от стола, а мальчик с речистым стариком, называемым верджелатор ("вестник нового года"), приближаются к столу. В каждой руке верджелатор держит по зеленой веточке и постукивает ими по краю кадушки, произнося колядку, после чего мальчик вынимает из воды чью-нибудь вещь и показывает собравшимся. Если владелец находится, верджелатор говорит, когда Бог даст ему счастье (на Новый год, Крещение или другой праздник). 

	Я предлагаю сейчас так же, как и в Румынии погадать и узнать, когда же ждет счастье наших ребят.

*Гадание для классных руководителей*
Приглашаются классные руководители. Они бросают в емкость с водой какую-либо свою вещь, Леший достает ее и зачитывает предсказание.

1. Самым счастливым днем в новом году для Вашего класса станет последний учебный день - ребята откажутся от каникул и пожелают заниматься вашим предметом вплоть до 1 сентября.
2. Самым счастливым днем в новом году для Вашего класса станет 14 февраля - в этот день Ваш класс дружно прогуляет уроки - мальчики подарят своим одноклассницам цветы и пригласят на каток, а в школе станет заметно спокойнее.
3. Самым счастливым днем в новом году для Вашего класса станет День учителя - Ваши ребята дадут для школьных учителей незабываемый концерт, после чего будут приглашены на сцену Нижегородского концертного зала.
4. Самым счастливым днем в новом году для Вашего класса станет 1 сентября - Вашему классу лично из рук Барака Абамы будет вручено приглашение в полном составе приехать на год на учебу в Америку.
5. Самым счастливым днем в новом году для Вашего класса станет первый день летних каникул - вы поедете на природу, случайно заблудитесь в лесу и в поисках дороги домой обнаружите несметные сокровища со времен Ивана Грозного.

----------


## Репка

*Бразилия*

Новый Год в Бразилии – это летний праздник, так как 31 декабря в этой стране время солнца, жары и пляжей. Улицы городов украшаются разноцветными фонариками и гирляндами, наряжаются пушистые елки. И если во многих странах мира Новый год это семейный праздник, то здесь наоборот люди отрываются от семьи и собираются в большие шумные компании. Со всех сторон слышатся громкие звуки барабанов, бразильцы встречают Новый год, танцуя и распевая песни. В Рио-де-Жанейро проводятся карнавалы с нарядами, с заводной музыкой и с нешуточным весельем.
В основе празднования Нового года в Бразилии лежит древняя языческая традиция поклонения прекрасной и своенравной богине океана Иеманже. Считается, что в эту ночь ее нужно всячески задабривать подношениями, спуская дары по воде. В канун праздника бразильцы собираются на пляжах и, загадывая желание, бросают в океан лепестки цветов, а затем спускают на воду множество зажженных свечей. 
Бразильцы имеют свои самобытные новогодние традиции. Например, в новогоднюю ночь у них принято выполнить интересный ритуал: съесть двенадцать виноградин и загадать желание. В Бразилии нет традиционного боя курантов. Перед началом Нового Года бразильцы вслух отсчитывают оставшиеся секунды, а в полночь небо усыпается красочным фейерверком.

	Ребята, я предлагаю вам сейчас стать такими же веселыми и шумными, какими бывают под Новый год бразильцы.

*Игра "Ансамбль"*
На сцену приглашаются 5 человек - по одному от класса. 
Им раздаются "музыкальные инструменты":
- крышка от кастрюли + половник;
- деревянные ложки;
- палочки для суши + кастрюля; 
- связка ключей;
- коробка из-под обуви (бьют по ней ладонью).
 Ребята  исполняют "инструментальную" музыку "В лесу родилась елочка".

----------


## Репка

*Телеграмма от Дракона*
(заполнить прилагательными, названными ребятами)

	_____________________ и ____________________ ребята, поздравляю вас с наступающим Новым годом!
	Желаю, чтобы следующий год радовал вас _____________________ и _____________________ неожиданностями. Чтобы девочки стали _____________________, а мальчики оставались такими же _____________________, чтобы ваши ____________________ учителя никогда не ставили вам ______________________ двоек, а радовали лишь _____________________ пятерками и четверками. 
	Пусть все ваши _____________________ желания обязательно сбудутся. Пусть родители подарят вам самый _____________________ подарок, бабушка испечет для вас самый	 ______________________ пирог, лучшие друзья совершат для вас самый _____________________ поступок. 
И пусть в Новогоднюю ночь к вам обязательно придут ______________________ и _____________________ Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.
Прибуду 1 января 2012 года. Дракон.

----------


## Репка

Знаю, что конкурсы могли бы быть более зрелищными и интересными, но я писала именно под нашу школу - у нас финансовое ограничение (катастрофически не хватает денег на реквизит), учитывала возможности нашего зала и лимит по времени.

Кстати, помимо всего предложенного, классы еще готовят минут на 5-7 свой выход в образе новогодних героев других стран, знакомят с их традициями и проводят небольшие конкурсы (в общем - кто на что горазд).

По состоянию здоровья праздник в этом году проводить буду не я, поэтому красивую концовку под себя не написала, закончат так, как посчитают нужным.

----------


## Kley

> А можно вопрос по поздравлению со смайликами? Не увидела самайлика "Ура!" Или его нет? Извините за наглость...


Ой, пропустила. Прошу прощения. :Blush2: 
Вот он

----------


## mariSh_a

Всем приветик ! наработками своими я здесь не поделюсь.....  , а вот пришла скорее с просьбой в прошлом году были тексты с прилагательными для  кролика - может уже выставляли или я пропустила ! Есть у меня фончик шикарный - мне б вот текстик !!

    просю!! ОЧЕНЬ просю!!!! :Yes4:  можно выставить его в темке документы!!!   

СПАСИБОЧКИ ВСЕМ ОТКЛИКНУВШИМСЯ!!!! :Oj:

----------


## ненька

Хочу на свадьбе провести или привести подруг к жениху из прошлой жизни (идея стара как мир, но хочется ее интересно обыграть). И подвести к тому, что много жених наш искал-выбирал, и не мог найти ту единственную, которая сочетала бы в себе все достоинства. А девушки будут выходить каждая под свою музыку: простая русская баба, коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет, восточная девушка  и долоретта мечта любого мужчины. И вот наконец он встретил невесту, которая ....Вот что-то с текстом у меня не очень вяжется, может у кого-нибудь есть заготовки подобные. И на финал прощальный танец с женихом под "Если б я был султан". Хотелось бы интересные комментарии к каждой девушке подобрать.

----------


## slanas

ДЛЯ СЕБЯ ЛЮБИМОГО   РЕЛАКС.......................   А МОЖНО И В КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ ПРОВЕСТИ

Рисуем чертика, который сидит внутри нас, на¬строение портит. Отправим его танцевать в Большой театр.
 Дорисовать все балеринские прибамбасы, те¬атр, цветы, бис-браво...

 А потом порвать все на мел¬кие кусочки, сжечь, а пепел по ветру — на гастроли от-правляем. 
Так он и будет всегда на гастролях, успех — супер! Домой не вернется.

----------


## Галкатк

> когда вызывается руководитель, ему вручаются мыльные пузыри и зачитывается, что он обещает выполнить, а он соотвественно выдувает сколько раз, нет ли у кого текста?


[/quote]
хочу сказать про "обещания начальника"-несколько лет назад сделала в виде документа,а особо инициативные решили подписать у начальника.Вроде все понимали ,что шутка-а руководитель психнул и такую отповедь прочел,типа того ,что его подпись на абы чем ставится не будет.До сих пор помню.С тех пор -никаких документов.И вообще с опаской отношусь.Один начальник несмешно комментировал-"еще что захотели."
Так что -применять по обстановке.Аккуратно.

----------


## танкстеп

> подруг к жениху из прошлой жизни


мне кажется, что лучше если в девушек буду переодеты мужчины. Это и смотреться будет смешнее и никак не обидит невесту. А еще, например, этот ход использовать при выкупе невесты, пусть его встречают -эти девушки, дают задания, предлагают себя в невесты, а итог, что все они не подходят и он спешит к своей единственной.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> мне кажется, что лучше если в девушек буду переодеты мужчины.


Сколько ж можно мужчин в бабские тряпки наряжать.... По моему это уже не для кого не смешно.  Народ начинает отходить от всякой подобной "изюминки". Хотя наверное в каждых регионах по-разному.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Театр-экспромт «Поздравление гостей»


Очень интересная идея, а главное безпроигрышная. \Вот только очень много слов для актеров боюсь не потянут. /  Вера вы молодец. Вообще я очень люблю эти экспромты по типу всем известного "ДЯДИ ПАШИ" и т.д   проходят на ура.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Смайл-тост для юбилея


Как здорово... :Ok: . так просто и и безумнооригинально..... СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!!!  Творческих вам успехов и в дальнейшем

----------


## Lara14

Надо доработать....а идея такая...
Очень часто люди себя ассоциируют с каким- либо животным, а среди ВАС есть такие?
Если  есть желание и вы не из робких, и сможете  проявить качества определённого животного , этот конкурс для ВАС!

Если вы себя узнали, выходите и позу животного приймите?его повадки покажите…

муз. нарезки: о разных животных…..н-р:Ап и тигры у ног моих сели- тигрёнок, розовый слон-слонёнок, кошки  и т.д.
Как поёт птичка?(чирик-чирик)
А теперь «прочирикайте» поздравление, промяукайте, покажите…
У кого лучше получилось, (определяем по аплодисментам)призы.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Если  есть желание и вы не из робких, и сможете  проявить качества определённого животного , этот конкурс для ВАС!
> 
> Если вы себя узнали, выходите и позу животного приймите?его повадки покажите…





> тигрёнок, розовый слон-слонёнок





> А теперь «прочирикайте»


 Плохая идея просить людей самим себя ассоциировать с животными. Думаю, мало кто поведётся и скажет, Я воробей.

----------


## Lara14

Это только идея и её можно развить, для тех у кого есть желание, а утрировать можно по любому поводу....
Неужели вы не видели как прекрасно люди обыгрывают различные отрывки из песен(называется пантомима), там тоже  частенько присутствуют животные, и обратите внимание на начало текста.....не кого не принуждаем!!!
Если сильно передёргивать, то можно и к сказкам-экспромтам придраться.
А доработать надо!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Lara14*, Наверное, Лариса?  :Yes4:  Ну не вижу имени. Если так реагировать на маленькое высказывание чьего-то мнения, то представляю, какая реакция будет на большой щелчок, тех кто не церемонится и с плеча, с размаха. Ты уже год здесь, должна видеть. А я написала о том, что увидела в сообщении и примерила на себя. 



> Если вы себя узнали, выходите и позу животного приймите


Ни за что!
Но это не значит, что отметаю конкурсы с изображением животных. И на форуме они не раз предлагались, и на встречах показывались. У меня самой есть в копилочке свой любимый давнишний, к которому время от времени возращаюсь. 
Ешё раз повторюсь, мне не понравилась подводка к этому действию. И работая не первый год с нормальной публикой, представила, что она на большую долю процента будет провальной. 
Так что нечего обижаться. Всё только из добрых побуждений.

----------


## Славина

> Если вы себя узнали, выходите и позу животного приймите?его повадки покажите…





> Плохая идея просить людей самим себя ассоциировать с животными. Думаю, мало кто поведётся


*Lara14*, не обижайся, но мне тоже не очень такая подача и с Ириной полностью согласна, добровольно никто не выйдет, а манками различными заманить можно, а потом уже попросить изобразить повадки этих животных.

Есть игра такая "Брачные танцы" называется, вот там пары изображают в танце разных животных.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> о разных животных…..н-р:Ап и тигры у ног моих сели- тигрёнок, розовый слон-слонёнок, кошки  и т.д.
> Как поёт птичка?(чирик-чирик)
> А теперь «прочирикайте» поздравление, промяукайте, покажите…


 Да, действительно, идея требует переработки. :No2: 
  А что ты будешь делать, если не найдётся смельчаков себя с розовым слонёнком сравнить? И как показать его повадки? Да и зачем? С какой целью? Просто покривляться? Вряд ли найдутся желающие. :Tu:  Да и мне бы было не очень интересно наблюдать за взрослым дяденькой, который чирикает. :Blush2:  Я думаю, что в таком варианте её можно подработать для детей, а вот для взрослых компаний - нет.. Но это ИМХО. 
  Хотя, может быть у тебя получится сделать фишку - просто мы не уловили сути. :Meeting:  В интернет такое бывает. :Yes4:

----------


## oga

С детками и врослыми  проводила  небольшую анимационную физкульт разминку со смайликами.Все с большим удовольствием  и азартом повторяли все движения за смайлами .
Вот ссылочка 
[url]http://files.mail.ru/DLAOLR[url]  
Каждый слайд сопровождала комментариями.Хочу еще парочку  слайдов добавить.Мне показалось немного маловато.

----------


## Lara14

Действительно меня зовут Лариса....
С Вами полностью согласна....,а по поводу больших щелчков, то не из боязливых, всегда могу ответить, на то я и ведущая. Злость придаёт мне силы для дальнейшей работы, "пережую", это первое время страшно, а потом привыкаешь.
А конкурс этот переработаю со временем, подберу красочные выражения, музычку и вперёд к веселью.
Если никто не выходит, на то или иное действо, то не парюсь, да и такое было когда начинала только работать, а сейчас в запасе столько всего, что вижу кто на что пойдёт и использую в работе.

----------


## Курица

> от ссылочка 
> [url]http://files.mail.ru/DLAOLR[url]  
> Каждый слайд сопровождала комментариями.


*oga*, дорогая. ссылка получилась нерабочей, попыталась и я отредактировать. но результат прежний.
Дело, наверное, в том, что при копировании ссылки с Файлов майл.ру ты, выставив ее в пост, 
НЕ НАЖАЛА НА ПРОБЕЛ!!!Т.е. она не засветилась синим цветом. 

Ты ВСЕГДА после вставки ссылки  ДО ОТПРАВКИ жми на расширенный режим, смотри, КАК твое сообщение УВИДЯТ ЛЮДИ, и только затем отсылай.

 :Taunt: утренний ликбез(перед улётом на работу) провела Курочка :Yahoo:

----------


## Lizaele

> *oga*, дорогая. ссылка получилась нерабочей,


Вот рабочая ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/DLAOLR 
Ога! Я посмотрела презентацию. Забавные смайлики. Интересная задумка. Я бы не добавляла больше, а повторила некоторые, постепенно увеличивая темп. С конфетками мне не очень понравилось.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Действительно меня зовут Лариса....


 Лариса, приятно познакомиться!!!!! :Tender:  Тем более мы с тобой земляки - 40 минут на машине. Может быть и пересечёмся когда! :br:  Поставь имя над автаркой, да и аватарку тоже воткни!!! Общаться будет намного приятнее!!! :Yes4:

----------


## oga

> утренний ликбез(перед улётом на работу) провела Курочка


Таня, твой утренний ликбез пошел на пользу.  :Yahoo:  Вот новая ссылочка .  http://files.mail.ru/IT39IX

----------


## oga

> С конфетками мне не очень понравилось.


Света,если чесно, то мне тоже не очень.Я переделала.А как увеличить темп я не знаю.Если подскажете, буду благодарна.

----------


## Lizaele

> Как увеличить темп я не знаю.Если подскажете, буду благодарна.


Ога, ты ведь в PowerPoint делала презентацию? Я с ним мало знакома.  :Smile3:  Мне почему-то пришлось переключать вручную. Но насколько я знаю, любой подобный редактор позволяет задавать время показа картинки.

----------


## oga

Света, я  знаю, что там есть такая функция для установки времени слайда.Но я установила смену слайдов нажатием на пробел ,для того, что бы самому регулировать длительность слайда.Мы просто смотрели на реакцию детей.Если им нравилось немного дольше оставляли слайд, если не очень, то переключали.

----------


## Lizaele

> Я установила смену слайдов нажатием на пробел ,для того, что бы самому регулировать длительность слайда.Мы просто смотрели на реакцию детей.Если им нравилось немного дольше оставляли слайд, если не очень, то переключали.


 Ну и чудно! Я просто имела в виду - повторить серию по крайней мере трижды, постепенно увеличивая темп. Возможно вы так и делаете.  :Aga:

----------


## Света Кис

Ларочка, спасибо за помощь. Ты вообще супер!!!!! Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество.....




> Усадить именинника и дать пульт от телевизора…
> Показ телепередач…
> 1.Здоровье(рецепты долголетия и здоровья..можно шляпу использовать.)
> Например, а что думает по этому поводу дядя Миша….муз нарезки-
> -«Я самый непьющий из всех мужиков, во мне настоящая сила»-не пить... 
> -«Еслиб я был султан, я б имел 3 жён»-чаще заниматься….т.е целоваться….
> -В женском варианте. Попробуй ма ма…попробуй джага джага, попробуй м-у м-у мне это надо надо….
> -Вдох глубокий руки шире….-заниматься спортом
> -Вместе весело шагать по просторам, по просторам …-путешествовать
> ...


Лара спасибо за идею, попробую развить и применить.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Добрый день! Пишу впервые, хотя пытаюсь сделать давно, просто не знала где следует начинать, ой-ой, как страшно. Дело в том, что с компьютером не на "ты". Но все же добралась, чему несказанно рада! Не судите строго, материал не авторский, лишь корректирован мной, вот что получается. Так встречаю молодоженов:- Покричим, посвистим от души. Молодые, то, как хороши. Лучше пары на свете не знаем, и все дружно кричим: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!
- Дорогие молодожены, есть такая легенда: Радуга – это отражение небесного настроения. А пройти под ней, это значит благословить союз небесами. Отрезайте кусочки радуги, и кладите в волшебную шкатулочку и берегите до золотой свадьбы. 
Каждый кусочек вашей радуги – это маленькие составляющие крепкой семьи.
Отрезая кусочек красного цвета, будьте внешне и внутренне  красивыми друг для друга
Оранжевый цвет отрезая, не забудьте всю жизнь обожать друг друга.
Желтая ленточка – означает, что вы всегда друг для друга остаетесь желанными.
Отрезая ленточку зеленую, запомните, что отныне вы должны друг о друге заботиться.
ГОЛУБАЯ – символизирует ваше гостеприимство. Будьте открыты для ваших друзей и близких
СИНЯЯ – символизирует созидание уют, комфорт
ФИОЛЕТОВАЯ – ваша ФАНТАЗИЯ, научитесь удивлять друг друга 

- Отныне вы самая счастливая семья в мире, и вас встречают самые дорогие вам люди, покланяйтесь им в ноги.
(слова мамы)
- Откусывая свадебный каравай, ты Таня помни, что у тебя макияж на лице, как бы его не нарушить. А ты, Женя не учти, что с полным ртом будешь очень весело выглядеть. А теперь: раз, два, три, откусывайте.
- С сегодняшнего дня, вы две половинки одного целого, я хочу, чтобы вы вдвоем создали из этих лепестков влюбленное сердце, и встали в него.
- А сейчас мамочка невесты приготовила для вас нектар любви, настоянный на семи травах, выпив который, вы никогда друг друга не разлюбите (пьют коктейльными трубочками, из большого бокала)
Горько молодым.
- Сегодня вам еще много раз будут кричать горько, а я очень хочу, чтобы вам было сладко, покормите друг друга сладкой ягодкой. (кормят друг друга клубничкой со сливками)
- А теперь сладко!!!
- Дорогие молодожены, вы угощались родительским караваем, пили нектар любви, сладкую ягодку отведали, самое время приглашать на пир гостей!

----------


## Люсьен2011

это так для разнообразия. когда то тост вот такой в кругу близких проводила.всем привстать.
слушайте ушами,открытыми глазами.
ноздри носа все раздули,воздух резко все втянули.
аромат в душу запал.
каждый рюмку быстро взял.
медленно ко рту подносим, пьём быстрей.закуску просим.
пожевали.отдыхаем. организм свой изумаем.
по желудку жар пошёл,видно алкоголь дошёл.
сердце бъётся всё быстрей,кровь бежит всё веселей.
тело слабенькое стало. видно сесть пора вам стала.

----------


## Lara14

> Лариса, приятно познакомиться!!!!! Тем более мы с тобой земляки - 40 минут на машине. Может быть и пересечёмся когда! Поставь имя над автаркой, да и аватарку тоже воткни!!! Общаться будет намного приятнее!!!


 Не могу поставить аватарку, как только не пробовала, мои родные помогали, довела их до истерики!!!
А общаться, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Славина

> Не могу поставить аватарку, как только не пробовала,



*Lara14*, почему не можешь?

Заходи в свой кабинет, ищи строчку *изменить аватар* нажимай на неё, ищи своё фото в компе, нажимаешь *открыть*, затем *сохранить* аватар.

Другое дело может размер большой, тут нужно сжать изображение, можешь сделать это сама, а можешь прислать мне, я тебе сделаю  :Yes4: 

Так же просто можешь и написать своё имя в подписи. 
В том же кабинете ищешь строчку *редактировать подпись*, нажимаешь и пиши, что хочешь и адрес свой электронный тоже вставь в подпись  :Yes4:

----------


## Снежная Бела

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане! Завтра вот вести День рождения мужчине. Желают, чтобы я их чем-нибудь удивила. А чем и как удивить, если они уже 10 лет отмечают праздники только с ведущими. Но это так, лирическое отступление. Я вот что решила сделать для поздравлений друзей: не пускать всё на самотёк - "  ну а следующее поздравление у нас скажет...", а выяснила интересные факты из биографии и описание именинником всех приглашённых, написала на них кратенькие презентации, распечатала, закрепила на цветной бумаге и буду завтра предлагать имениннику самому выбирать по цвету, кто его будет поздравлять. Вытащит он карточку, а я буду зачитывать описание семьи, которая должна поздравить. Как только угадают - фанфары и слова поздравителей. Мож я, конечно, очередной раз "Америку открыла" :Taunt: , но вот тока додумалась :))))

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Подскажите и мне доступно, я уже зарегистрировалась и хочу поменять имя, как мне это сделать. Ведь вход на сайт запрашивает сначала имя, это можно как-то исправить?

А еще не могу дойти как смотреть, кто оценивает твои сообщения. Может кто-то подскажет, буду очень-очень благодарна

----------


## Славина

> хочу поменять имя


*Тань*, ты имеешь ввиду сменить ник? Это только к админу, жми сюда

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...0%E0%F6%E8%E8)




> как смотреть, кто оценивает твои сообщения


В верхнем левом углу есть такое слово *уведомления*, если ты видишь, что они у тебя имеются, то нажимай на них и увидишь пользователей, которые тебя поблагодарили, а если ты нажмёшь на номер поста, то узнаешь ещё и за какое сообщение. Удачи.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Спасибо за доброе отношение, очень страшно было выглыдеть глупо. Буду стараться разбираться!!!

По поводу уведомлений вроде разобралась. Там прописаны имена, и по моему рейтинг хорошо или плохо? Да мне пока сложно, но очень хочется разобраться. Прям затягивает. Сегодня после свадьбы, устала, а хочется скорей на форум заглянуть. Спасибо, что не бросаете!!!

----------


## Kescha

> хочется разобраться. Прям затягивает.


*Прохоренкова Татьяна*, добро пожаловать.
вспоминаю мои первые шаги на форуме,мои 
страхи и сомнения,. очень хотелось влиться в коллектив
и ничем не отличаться.(я имею в виду и НИК, и АВАТАР).
начала с главной страницы форума ,с темки "давай познакомимся", в которой
есть и "сетевой этикет" и "правила форума".http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....комимся
Потом обнаружила наш тёплый и уютный инкубатор с нашей КУРОЧКОЙ.
а когда нашла эту темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-форуме

была на седьмом небе от счастья....нашла там ответы на мои вопросы.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Искренняя благодарность, за казалось бы банальные слова - добро пожаловать. Я просто прежде чем дотумкать как зарегистрироваться читала доступные на сайте страницы. Иногда натыкалась на небольшие стычки, поэтому было страшно. Буду пробовать осваиваться - это очень нужно. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Курица

> Иногда натыкалась на небольшие стычки, поэтому было страшно.


Волков бояться-в лес не ходить!
не делай ничего такого, из-за чего может разгореться сыр-бор...Во всяком случае, старайся НЕ ДЕЛАТЬ... И всё будет хорошо.
А так-ведь мы все разные...Одинаковых нет...как узоры дактилоскопические на пальцах.Поэтому, надо быть толерантной к любому мыслящему "инако-"...И не отстаивать свою точку зрения всеми способами, не идти, как Маккиавели, "по трупам"...не думать, что у тебя ТОЧКА зрения, а у кого-то-КОЧКА...
 :Taunt: Ну, Танюш,я ещё больше тебя напугала, ага,тёзка???

----------


## Славина

> Волков бояться-в лес не ходить!


*Прохоренкова Татьяна*, не бойся, мы-хорошие!!! Ну поругаемся-помиримся, с кем не бывает  :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Ну поругаемся-помиримся


Ага,как в детском садике!И в правду говорят,что самые жестокие это дети :Vah:

----------


## Джина

> прежде чем дотумкать как зарегистрироваться читала доступные на сайте страницы.


Таня, привет! Ты знаешь, когда я нашла этот форум, здесь были нешуточные баталии про геологов, про необходимость закрытия разделов(разделов тогда было много открытых). И вот передо мной стал выбор- регистрироваться и общаться или читать то, что есть в открытом доступе. И я сама собой горжусь, что пересилила свой страх и начала общение. Это был первый опыт общения в и-нете. Кстати, начала общаться в этой теме, где-то на первых страницах(её специально открыли для новичков). Только уже два года прошло, а ещё 2 часть не открыли :Tu:  Мало здесь общаются, к сожалению. 
Так что, осваивайся, обживайся!

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Я вот что решила сделать для поздравлений друзей: не пускать всё на самотёк - " ну а следующее поздравление у нас скажет...", а выяснила интересные факты из биографии и описание именинником всех приглашённых, написала на них кратенькие презентации, распечатала, закрепила на цветной бумаге и буду завтра предлагать имениннику самому выбирать по цвету, кто его будет поздравлять. Вытащит он карточку, а я буду зачитывать описание семьи, которая должна поздравить. Как только угадают - фанфары и слова поздравителей. Мож я, конечно


Интересная идея,спасибо.Я уже года два поздравительную часть так веду.Вариант первый:со мной работает девушка танцовщица.Сшили восемь костюмчиков:латина,испания,"мулен руж",украина и т.п.Я говорю,что называть тостующих буду не я ,а специально обученные красивые люди.-Подсказочка,в студию.Под определенную музыкальную нарезку девушка танцует и поднимает карточку,на которой написано:Петровы Ивановы,люди выходят.Идет  на ура.Потом уже не сама подсказку объявляю,а сами гости.Например:(как из фильма "Мимино")-Я,конечно Ларису Ивановну хочу,но подсказочку хочу увидеть больше(говорить с акцентом +очки с усами,кепка)Поздравительная часть пролетает,как на одном дыхании.Вариант 2,молодежный(когда на свадьбе или на юбилее,на корп.в осносном молодежь)Заранее формируем группы поздравляющих и я

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Вариант 2,молодежный(когда на свадьбе или на юбилее,на корп.в осносном молодежь)Заранее формируем группы поздравляющих и я


Почему-то отправилось  недописанное.И я сочиняю текст в стиле рэп,на каждую группу с учетом информации,полученной от заказчика,Фишка в том,что читаю я рэп под живое исполнение бита,вместе с классным бит боксером.

----------


## Marana63

Здравствуйте форумчане. У моей знакомой скоро будет юбилей 55 лет, хочу что - нибудь интересное придумать правда опыта у меня нет. Попыталась сочинить. Выставляю свой опус на ваше мнение, может подправите.
Выходят три девушки в красных косынках с комсомольскими значками

Дан приказ нам от Татьяны
Чтоб пришли на юбилей
На Парижскую Коммуну
Прямо в здание КрасКом
Мы на явочной квартире
Долго спорили в втроем
Как нам Танечку поздравить
Чем её нам удивить.

Говорит одна девица
Мне для Танечки родной
Ничего совсем не жалко
Я сошью наряд любой
Я натку тебе полотна
Шелка, бархата парчи
Но пока что сей платочек
Я на память поднесу.
Можешь ты его на плечи
Зимним вечером одеть

Помоложе тут выходит
И заводит речь свою
Ткань, конечно же, прекрасно
Только как нам без еды
Я для Танчика конечно
Испекла бы КАРАВАЙ
Но он вреден для фигуры
Отложится на боках
Я ж желаю всей душою
Только счастья для тебя
И поэтому подарим
Две головки чеснока
От него не потолстеешь
Только польза от него

Третья молвила девица
Я б конечно же могла
Как там в сказке говорится
Ей родить богатыря.
Ведь о внуке так мечтает
Наша Таня уж давно
Но пока что мы подарим
Этого вот малыша
Можешь ты его баюкать
Даже песенку пропеть


С юбилеем поздравляем!
Нету слов, слеза в груди...
Дружно рюмки поднимаем:
Сто лет счастливо живи!

----------


## Кэтринкин

По поводу смайликов..не удержалась..Дело в том ,что в прошлом сезоне у меня масса пар на свадьбах была ,которые познакомились в инете друг с другом ,и смайлики там как раз кстати, в разной интерпретации.
Я сделала такой маленький наборчик на вэлком-зону:

Гостям предлагается фотосессия с такими смайлами и главное - смешно комментировать происходящее (тут мне помогли в личке).. например: Итак, картина-  муж радуется, что наконец-то можно погулять на славу, а супруга в шоке от красоты невесты; Жена спрашивает - где зарплата? А муж ей отвечает - дорогая, откуда я знаю, ты она же такая смешная.....Ну это я что на ум пришло..обычно по ситуации.
Спасли меня эти смайлы и на свадьбе в 150 человек, когда молодые задержались на 45 минут. Среди гостей, у кого были фотоаппараты, устроили фотосессию ,потом начали фоткать и всех других, и также знакомиться, чтоб потом фотки забрать ,а не бегать пол дня ,как в мультике..

Как изготовить такие смайлы на палочках с удовольствием расскажу, если надо! Результат получился  у меня очень неплохой! достойно давать в руки людям)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Как изготовить такие смайлы на палочках с удовольствием расскажу, если надо! Результат получился у меня очень неплохой! достойно давать в руки людям)


молодец,Катюш!!!!!!!!!!конечно,расскажи!

----------


## Кэтринкин

*Катенька О.*, Итак, Для начала находим нужные нам картинки в хорошем качестве, чтоб при печати они не были размытыми.
1.Печатаем их на листе А4 на цветнои принтере
2. Ламинируем листы
3. Вырезаем аккуратно по кругу смайл, но не меньше 3 мм от края, иначе пластик может расслоиться!!Остатки не выбрасываем!
4. В супермаркетах продуются деревянные палочки-шпажки для шашлычков, я купила пачку, пригодятся и дома на кухне. Примеряем палочку к смайлу, острием вниз ,и так, чтобы палочка заходила на смайлик не меньше чем на одну треть!
5. Вырезаем прямоугольники с остатков ламинации. Приблизительно 5х3 см. И чуть большего размера вырезаем из белого картона прямоугольники, чтоб потом закрыть все недостатки работы с клеем. Откладываем картонные в сторону
6. Густо наносим на ламинированные прямоугольники клей. Я использовала клеевой пистолет с силиконовым клеем. Но думаю ,можно взять клей Момент-гель. Только сначала испробуйте ваш клей на остатках ,чтоб он не прожигал поверхность!
7. Приклеили палочку к смайлу сзади ,поправили, подчистили вылезший клей, хорошо прижали.
8. И последний этап - это картонными прямоугольниками делаем сверху этого всего накладку - чтоб не видно было нашу работу с клеем, ведь оно там все прозрачное. Фот фото сзади:

Смайлы можно делать любые!))))Пригодиться, думаю,где угодно! в век интернета....

----------


## Кэтринкин

Это мои, уже готовые к печати, смайлы:
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1459142
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1459147
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/1459154

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Хочу поделиться"любовным заговором"Автор моя коллега Эльвира Гаскарова,очень талантливая,но к сожалению уже лет семь-восемь не практикующая ведущая.В свое время я получила разрешение пользоваться этим материалом,подредактировала под себя и вот что получилось:-Дорогие влюбленные!хочу подарить вам любовный заговор,доставшийся мне по наследству от моей прабабушки.Выполните весь обряд и любовь в ваших сердцах поселится навсегда.-Чтобы ваш дом никогда не посещали грустные мысли да тучки,жених,поцелуй невестины белые ручки(целует на муз.отрывке Пьер Нарцисс "целуй ,целуй,целуй...")-Чтобы слушалась,поцелуй в ушки(цел.)-Чтобы не ругалась с горяча,поцелуй в два роскошных плеча(цел.)А теперь черед невесты.-Чтобы жених был ласковый как котик,ты погладь ему животик.-Чтобы рождались и росли только здоровые сыночки да дочки,поцелуй его румяные щечки.-Чтобы любил и ценил только твои ласки ,поцелуй его умные глазки.Идет всегда на ура,говорю на музыке,когда целуются -отбивка Нарцисса .-Горько!Прошу поднять бокалы за любовь,соединившую эти сердца навечно!

----------


## Елена Потапова

Изобразить.
1. Мужчина, в прошлом чемпион трамвайного парка по поднятию тяжестей. Рост ниже среднего, ноги короткие (не длиннее полуметра), грудь впалая, живот арбузоподобный, правое плечо на 30 см ниже левого. Периодически сморкается, очень самолюбив.
2.Женщина, рост 180 см, пониженной упитанности, правая нога короче левой, позвоночник искривлен в трех местах, язык не умещается во рту. Одна бровь выше другой, часто плачет, плач легко переходит в смех.
3.Очень высокий мужчина, гигант, позвоночник изогнут знаком вопроса, правую ногу приволакивает , нижняя челюсть далеко выдвинута вперед. Выражен оскал, лопоухий, при ходьбе часто посапывает, застенчив.
4. Старушка, по возрасту близкая к веку, занимается спортивной ходьбой, голова и ноги трясутся, подслеповата, но спина прямая, походка прыгающая, подозрительная, часто оглядывается, страдает застарелым кашлем курильщика.
5Ребенок в возрасте от 2 до 3 лет, с большой головой и тонкой шеей. Языком пытается достать нос, часто падает в лужи, жизнерадостный смех, даже слишком, страдает хроническим насморком.

----------


## Света Кис

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане. Я человек новенький, совсем недавно подруга порекомендовала этот сайт. Пока читаю... Мне очень нравится - СПАСИБО всем огромное( и новичкам и МЭТРАМ) !!!!! Я пока в разряде "геологоразведчиков". Своих наработок у меня почти нет, но я надеюсь дорасти...  Еще раз огромное СПАСИБО... Надеюсь на долгую и верную дружбу.

----------


## optimistka17

Привет, Света Кис.
 Свои наработки у тебя появятся, но это со временем. А пока можешь рассказывать, как воспользовалась тем, что здесь прочитала( или не здесь,- не чуть важно) Что особенно хорошо получилось, а что вызвало заминки Свой анализ проведенного тобой праздника и какие вопросы остались, на которые пока не нашла ответ. Это и есть не просто чтение геологоразведчика, а нормальный диалог.
 Опять же, есл ты встретила в инете что-то интересное( например, классный ролик на ютубе), то тоже можешь делиться. Правда об этом говорим , например в Беседке. А здесь все же- СОБСТВЕННЫЕ НАРАБОТКИ.В соответствие с названием темы.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

День добрый! Хочу поделиться, идея не моя, возможно здесь уже рассказывалось об этом. Конкурс простой, и если необходимо занять время за столом. Расспечатала картинки, по которым угадывали песни. Было в такой последовательности песни: "Белые розы" ( на картинке были розы), "Снег кружится", "Море, море - мир бездонный", "На поле танки грохотали", "Зеленоглазое такси", "Увезу тебя я в тундру", "а я люблю военных" и последняя "Песенка Крокодила Гены" (так как делала на юбилеи). После каждой угаданной песни включали плюсовку данной композиции. Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится

----------


## Света Кис

Всем привет! На сегодня прочла 200 страниц в этом разделе, очень многое для себя почерпнула. Рискую выставить на Ваш суд собственную песню -переделку ( моя знакомая просила написать для поздравления своей сестры) вот что получилось: В твой День Рожденья,
В твой День Рожденья,
Здесь собрались твои родные и друзья.
Для этой встречи
Мы из Приморья
К тебе, сестра, спешили,
Дела свои забыли.
	Пусть 45 –  ты, Ира, очень хороша.
	Пусть 45 – ведь так поет твоя душа.
	Ведь в 45, Ир, баба ягодка опять.
	Ты же и в 100 будешь сиять
Еще не вечер,
Еще не вечер.
Хотим тебе родная 
Счастья пожелать.
Троих детей ты 
Сама взрастила
Все силы в них вложила,
Им сердце подарила
	Пусть 45 – ты, Ира, сердцем молода.
	Пусть 45 – и в даль бегут твои года.
	Знай 45 – еще не время отдыхать.
	Счастлива будь ты в 45.
В свой День Рожденья,
В свой День Рожденья,
Ирина, лоб не хмурь ты 
И не щурь глаза.
Тебе здоровья и вдохновенья 
Желаем новых сил и просто счастья, Ир.
	Верь 45 – Ирина, это лишь разбег.
	Пусть 45 еще в 5 раз продлят твой век.
	Ведь в 45 тебя мы рады поздравлять.
	Верим, что  в 100 будем опять.
Может кому-то пригодиться (можно ведь и под себя переделать)  Не судите строго. Это первые шаги...

----------


## optimistka17

Света, молодец. Продолжай делиться материалом и дальше.
 А на мотив какой песни эта песня- переделка? В голове крутится, а не могу догадаться...

----------


## Уралочка

> Света, молодец. Продолжай делиться материалом и дальше.
>  А на мотив какой песни эта песня- переделка? В голове крутится, а не могу догадаться...


Людочка, а по моему, это "Ещё не вечер" Лаймы Вайкуле :Ok:

----------


## ненька

> А на мотив какой песни эта песня- переделка? В голове крутится, а не могу догадаться.


А разве это не Басков? (хотя может и ошибаюсь)

----------


## Света Кис

*optimistka17*,  спасибо.  это песня "Еще не вечер"... рада , что Вам понравилось.

----------


## Lara14

Ребята в голову пришёл конкурс на свадьбе, пока только ИДЕ...Я?! для молодых.
Посвящение в мужья, жёны. (наподобие посвящения в рыцари). Я понимаю есть молдавский обычай-платок..., а почему бы нам не обновить и не сделать современный интернациональный.
Например что-то дарить с обыгрыванием, возможно производить какие либо действия.
"Быть мужем и женой очень ответственное и хлопотное дело...(муз.нарезка "Главней всего погода в доме..") и вам для этого потребуется...(раньше это были указы, наказы и проходило на ура)
Это только пример...возможны и другие развития событий...
Жене...
-соль(-песня..не сыпь мне соль на раны). Этот продукт мы вам вручаем и его благославляем...не сыпьте соль напрасно никуда, чтоб не стучалась в к вам беда.
-нитки и иголка Возьмите в руки нитки и иглу-этим вы сможете зашить любую дыру(даже в кармане)
-кошелёк мы вам вручаем, чтоб вы семейным бюджетом управляли
-список ласковых слов для вашего мужчины, чтоб не было для сор причины.
-прутику(можно сделать из металлической проволоки), будьте гибки как этот прутик и сор в вашем доме никогда не будет
если люди верующие: можно подарить библию
-кулинарную книгу

Это только наброски, может кто-то видит его по другому, давайте разовьём тему.

----------


## Lara14

"Оберёги для счастливой семейной жизни"
Возможно с помощью гостей(придметов), родителей, придумать "оберёг"-  для счастья семьи.
Ложка,птица, челюсть хищьника, ключ.(игрушечные предметы)...и т.д.-всё это с помощью коментариев(возможно весёлых), складывается в корзину самими молодыми..."Дорогие друзья, ваше счастье в ваших руках!!! и чтоб не получилось как в мультике про мартышку и Привет, мы сейчас его сложим в корзину, которую вы заберёте домой...(что-то в этом роде)

ИЗ ИНЕТА
Привеска-амулет к поясуКроме вышитых и вырезанных узоров, славяне использовали и заклинательные привески-амулеты. В отдельных погребениях археологи находят целые наборы амулетов, подвешенных на цепочках на общей основе. Так, в составе одного из них имеются две ложки, птица, челюсть хищника и ключ. Ложка - символ сытости, благосостояния и довольства, ключ - символ богатства и сохранности. Челюсть или зуб хищника служили для ограждения от зла, для привлечения удачи на охоте, увеличения силы и мастерства. С древнейших времен славяне верили, что со звериными амулетами к ним переходят самые лучшие качества убитого животного. Привески в виде птиц и животных связаны были с их животными свойствами. Уточка, например, являлась символом продолжения Рода, счастливой семьи. Иногда в составе наборов привесок-амулетов обнаруживают бубенчики, которые своим звоном отгоняли злых духов; костяные ножи, служившие защитой от злых духов. Очень часто при раскопках обнаруживают зооморфные привески – так называемые «коньки».Конь - символ добра и счастья; его связь с культом солнца подчеркивается солярными знаками на фигурках. Привески в виде других животных распространены мало.

----------


## Lara14

> *Lara14*, почему не можешь?
> 
> Заходи в свой кабинет, ищи строчку *изменить аватар* нажимай на неё, ищи своё фото в компе, нажимаешь *открыть*, затем *сохранить* аватар.
> 
> Другое дело может размер большой, тут нужно сжать изображение, можешь сделать это сама, а можешь прислать мне, я тебе сделаю 
> 
> Так же просто можешь и написать своё имя в подписи. 
> В том же кабинете ищешь строчку *редактировать подпись*, нажимаешь и пиши, что хочешь и адрес свой электронный тоже вставь в подпись


 Раньше не получалось,пробовали разные способы и те, что вы предлагаете, а теперь получилось...пока весёленькая...потом "Гульчитай" откроет своё истинное лицо.
Спасибо за советы.
Ну, очень приятно, получить иногда пряник.

----------


## oga

Ссылочка на презентацию конкурса:" Угадай советское кино."Листать кликом на пробел.http://files.mail.ru/0O65OG- советское кино.У нас с удовольствием отгадывали.

----------


## Ольгушка

> Ссылочка на презентацию конкурса:" Угадай советское кино."Листать кликом на пробел.http://files.mail.ru/0O65OG- советское кино.У нас с удовольствием отгадывали.


Оga, к сожаления Ваша ссылка на конкурс отсутствует на портале, перезалейте пожалуйста, а если не затруднит, отправьте мне по адресу:kazarinaob@yandex.ru                    Заранее Вам благодарна.

----------


## oga

Исправилась.Вот рабочая ссылочка на конкурс "Угадай советское кино".http://files.mail.ru/SYGC0H . Проверяла, все работает.

----------


## Liliana220669

> и сможете проявить качества определённого животного , этот конкурс для ВАС!


*Lara14*, думаю, что на взрослых мероприятих это не очень тактично будет...заводить такую игру. Лично я бы не прискнула.
Но вы правильно говорите, можно развить... ИМХО - Все нарезки очень хорошо лягут на "Коронацию юбиляров", поняли о какой коронации я говорю..- сон именинника.)))

----------


## LIZAVETA

> Людочка, а по моему, это "Ещё не вечер" Лаймы Вайкуле


да, конечно- это песня "ещё не вечер" Лаймы Вайкуле

----------


## www наталья

Милые Мастерицы,  зашла к вам с соседнего раздела муз. руководителей. *Очень нужна ваша помощь*, хотела провести сама  своё день рождение в стиле дискотека 80-ых. Помогите, пожалуйста, с идеями. Буду очень благодарна! :Tender:

----------


## Lara14

Знаете, может и не в тему, но в 1986 я поступила учиться-это тоже 80-е. И вспомнилось сразу, что меня захватывало:появились фильмы(видики) с Джеки Чаном в главной роли и мы ходили на них, выйдешь из кинотеатра и представляешь себя юной каратисткой. Вспомнился фильм "Техника пьяного бога" и сразу конкурс, только не знаю как музыку подобрать. Помните, как иногда показывают в замедленной плёнке? так и здесь провести танец в замедленной плёнке. Возможно песню-хит 80-х спеть в ускоренном ритме.... А ВАМ СЛАБО?-конкурс.
У вас прям, как в поговорке: "Голова будет в цветах, а ,,,,, в мыле".Но я ВАС поддерживаю.Никто лучше ВАС не проведёт этот день рождения.
Ещё я понимаю, что вы творческий работник, значит и гости будут творческие,(если не творческие, то не огорчайтесь, всё одно кто-нибудь выполнит) можно им дать темки для поздравления ВАС- любимой.
Н-р:цветы-обыграть поздравление песней в стиле 80-х
магазин-сценка(что творилось в магазине? пусть подарят вам дифицит того времени)
танец-вспомните(танцевальные движения того времени на дискотеках, а что вы хотели от себя)
поздравление-(поздравить манерами и голосом действующей партии)
словечки-новый сленг того времени.
Удачи!!!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

На юбилей по нотам по просьбе Иры Славиной вот какая встреча получилась, может ещё кому пригодится:
Рады встрече с вами музыкальной…
Мы по нотам сложим вашу жизнь 
И поймет тогда любой, что гениально
Можно музыку для вас сложить.
Нота ДО – как первые шажочки. 
Слово «мама», первый в школе класс.
Нота РЕ – второй этап лишь в жизни – 
Юность, беззаботность и «Прощальный» школьный вальс.
Третью ноту МИ нельзя не спеть нам – 
Это первые серьезные шаги:
На работе вы одна из первых, встреча с мужем…
Что же впереди?!
Нота ФА – так нежно, трепетно звучит –
В это время появились дети – есть, за что судьбу благодарить.
Пятой ноту СОЛЬ мы пропоем – 
Подумать время о себе, дети подросли… И с мужем – лад, уютный дом…
Нота ЛЯ – в то время пенсию сулила.
Внуков – мудрая судьба вам подарила…
Мы пропели жизнь до ноты СИ- что особенного в ней, спроси…
То, что разучив по номам музыкальный стан – 
Вы теперь с улыбкой можете дарить мелодию любви родным, друзьям…

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Всем добрый день!  :Smile3: 
18 февраля предстоит проводить свадьбу у двоюродного брата. Свадьба небольшая, 25 человек с молодыми, в числе гостей и я с мужем – мы и будем проводить. 
Перед бабушкиным (83 года) поздравлением – хочу обыграть значение фамилии ЕРОХИНЫ, которую берет невеста (бабушка, к слову, эту фамилию взяла почти 60 лет назад, у нее мы в конце и спросим, как ей живется все эти годы – а бабушка на язык острая, компанейская, она не потеряется и как надо ответит :Taunt: ).
Никогда ничего такого не делала, поэтому буду рада выслушать ваше мнение. :Yes4: 

При смене имени или фамилии обязательно меняется жизнь. Это известно с древних времен. Наша фамилия "подключает" нас к силам нашего рода, имеющим определённое влияние на нас (как позитивное, так и негативное). Соответственно, если в замужестве Вы меняете фамилию, то это означает не просто смену документов. Это являет собой очень важный этап в жизни, связанный с "переподключением" к новым источникам тонких энергий, играющим важнейшую роль в судьбе.
*ЕРОХИН* - от обиходных форм Ероха, Ероша, Ерошка из канонического мужского имени Иерофей (в повседневном употреблении — Ерофей- от греческого "освященный богом"). Здесь мои положительные комментарии… :Smile3: 
Ерохами, по случайному созвучию, называли также людей, не склонных следить за своей прической, отличавшихся взъерошенными волосами – как раз на свадьбе будет родной брат жениха, отличающийся такой прической, можно реплику отпустить, т.к. это мои двоюродные, на свадьбе почти одни родственники, можно аккуратненько по лезвию походить :Grin: )
Все планирую провести в виде интерактива с гостями. В формате: «что может означать…?:
Мои заготовки:
*ЕР*: *Единая Россия* (думаю, обязательно кто-нибудь скажет, поэтому сразу подумала над возможными значениями) – власть, величие, их много –дай вам бог деток побольше, *Естественное Родительство*  - забота о детях, хороший семьянин, 
*Ер* – самолет конструкции Ермолаева – тяга к полету, высоте, возвышенность души, утонченность; с другой стороны – склонность к точным наукам, ясный ум (к слову, и жених, и невеста - компьютерщики)
*О*- ответственность, обучаемость, обворожительность, обязательность, одаренность, обеспеченность, оптимизм 
*ХИ* – смех, хорошее настроение, легкость, позитивный настрой.
*Н*-надежность, нежность,, нравственность.


В заключение – что-то типа: как все будет хорошо и замечательно, но не фамилия красит человека, а человек фамилию. И к бабушке. Что думаете? С духом собралась, к критике готова! :Smile3:

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Светлана, когда-то Ирина Окрылённая рассказала о том, что проводит конкурс " Фамильная гордость". С тех самых пор я его обожаю. Проводится по типу перестраивалок.К сожалению, из букв, входящих в фамилию Ерохин чего-то этакого не получается, но зато есть главное - ХОР. А хор - это коллектив, стройное, согласованное звучание человеческих голосов или инструментов. А бабушка - дирижёр, один из основателей  единого, неунывающего семейного организма.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Ирина Окрылённая рассказала о том, что проводит конкурс " Фамильная гордость".


Наталья, спасибо! но, честно говоря, слабо себе представляю, как это должно выглядеть. А где можно про этот конкурс почитать?

----------


## optimistka17

Светик, информация, которую ты разместила завучит как-то , извини, нудно.
 Как бы я обыгрывала фамилию Ерохины?Либо традиционно,- конкурсом Вкусная фамилия
 Либо распечатала каждую букву фамилии
 и по очереди предложила бы сказать поздравительный тост начиная с каждой следующей буквы.
 И тут же выставляла эти буквы рядышком, чтоб в конце можно было бы фамилию прочесть.
 А может сделать семейный флаг? И потом бабушке вручить этот флаг и предложить выйти под флаг Ерохиных тех, кто носил или носит эту фамилию? Или даже шире,- кто состоит в родственных связях с этой фамилией? И сфотографироваться под этим флагом( хотя фотографироваться можно и под транспорантом соответствующим)

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Светик, информация, которую ты разместила завучит как-то , извини, нудно.
> 
>  А может сделать семейный флаг? И потом бабушке вручить этот флаг и предложить выйти под флаг Ерохиных тех, кто носил или носит эту фамилию? Или даже шире,- кто состоит в родственных связях с этой фамилией? И сфотографироваться под этим флагом( хотя фотографироваться можно и под транспорантом соответствующим)


Людмилочка, спасибо!  :Aga:  Твое мнение для меня очень ценно!
Про флаг-транспарант мне очень понравилось! Можно заранее написать на него имена нанешних Ерохиных, а потом на свадьбе торжественно вписать имя невесты. А потом фото с бабушкой! Как думаешь?

----------


## optimistka17

Да, ход мыслей правильный. Просто подумай, что если вписывать имя невесты прямо на свадьбе, то это может выглядеть некрасиво по сравнению с теми именами, что уже будут сделаны зараннее.  :Derisive: И  как ты заполнишь паузу на вписывание имени? 
Надо просто продумать детально  все технические детали.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Надо просто продумать детально  все технические детали.



Спасибо за ЦУ! Ушла думать. Можно будет потом обсудить? :Blush2:

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Света, мне тоже очень понравилась идея Людмилы по поводу семейного флага.Все затраты окупятся сторицей.Я имею такой юбилейный (женский вариант) флага "Опять 25".Кстати, идею почерпнула на форуме. Что же касается " Фамильной гордости", то кто-то использует заламинированные буквы на листе А-4, я же вырезала из коврика для фитнеса.Вызываешь носителей этой фамилии по количеству букв, входящих в её состав. Говоришь о многозначности фамилии и чудесных совпадениях, поскольку из этих букв составляешь новые слова.Иногда их много, бывает не очень.Кто-то придумывает небольшие стишки под каждое новое слово, я же провожу, по типу кроссворда(значение слова смотрю в викисловаре) и , соответственно результат комментирую.Фамилия Ерохин, как раз, не даёт возможности пофантазировать. Интересно проводить это интеллектуальное развлечение в форме соревнования между двумя командами, выдав 2 комплекта букв.

----------


## ненька

Фамилия ЕРОХИН . Перестраивалка, может так: 
плач младенца: ор,
певцы вместе: хор, 
программа компьютерная: неро
французский авто: рено
Ну и как-нибудь вопрос про орех, хрен. Мне кажется этого достаточно.

----------


## ведущая Наталья

А, если буквы на флаге сделать из самоклейки? Она на ткани держится прекрасно и выглядит эстетично. Да и флагу обеспечен долгий век, снял и всё.Я бы вырезала буквы из яркой плёнки, посадила их на полоску такой же самоклейки контрастного цвета и вся операция в зале займёт пару минут.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Девочки! Какие вы умницы!!!! Спасибо!  :Tender:

----------


## ненька

Севт, а еще , если семья не очень многочисленная, то можно сделать семейный герб, или фамильное дерево, где будут размещены все члены этой семьи  и отдельно пустое место рядом с женихом для невесты, и прямо на свадьбе вклеить ее фото, а с заготовкой может наши умельцы (в документах) помогут, формат взять побольше А3.

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Севт, а еще , если семья не очень многочисленная, то можно сделать семейный герб, или фамильное дерево, где будут размещены все члены этой семьи  и отдельно пустое место рядом с женихом для невесты, и прямо на свадьбе вклеить ее фото, а с заготовкой может наши умельцы (в документах) помогут, формат взять побольше А3.


Ален, спасибо! Открыт простор для творчества! Честно говоря, дерево будет не совсем уместно - один из братьев в разводе. Если на флаге писать, то жену впишем - она осталась Ерохиной, к тому же, есть ребенок. А если деревом - к бывшему мужу в пару ее не припишешь, в воздухе не оставишь висеть  :Grin: - в общем, не комильфо :Blush2:

----------


## oga

Мне нравятся перестраивалки..Девочки помогите, пожалуйста , подскажите.Меня пригласили вести юбилей.Фамилия юбиляра - Чвартковский.А мне кроме-кот ничего пока в голову не приходит.

----------


## Liliana220669

> своё день рождение в стиле дискотека 80-ых


*www наталья*, я выкладывала прембулу сценария в стиле назад в 80-е. Вот здесь.  
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...12#post4284012

За основу брала программу О. Ожогиной "Назад в 80-е". напечатана в прошлом году в ЧР.

----------


## optimistka17

> Мне нравятся *перестраивалки..*Девочки помогите, пожалуйста , подскажите.Меня пригласили вести юбилей.Фамилия юбиляра *- Чвартковский*.А мне кроме-кот ничего пока в голову не приходит.


 Кот
 Кит
Рой
Ток
Ров
Сок
Коса
Чат
Трос
Тоска
Кок
Крот

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> Мне нравятся перестраивалки..Девочки помогите, пожалуйста , подскажите.Меня пригласили вести юбилей.Фамилия юбиляра - Чвартковский.А мне кроме-кот ничего пока в голову не приходит.


Чвартковский
Чай, чарт, час, воск, рак, рай, рот, рок, ров, рост, рой, риск, точка, ток, тир, тоска, тик, кочка, ковка, койка, корка, кок, коса, кит, киска, сачок, сова, сорт, сок, сойка, очи, ор, киоск, ива, икота. Ну и КОТ :Taunt:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

ОЙ, СЕЙЧАС "БУХНЁМ"! (шуточная - для своих)

Пришли на день рождения,

Сидим мы за столом.

Внутри всё в предвкушении...

гости - ОЙ, СЕЙЧАС "БУХНЁМ"!


Давайте, наливайте,

Кого мы ещё ждем?!

В глазах - искринка радости...

г. - ОЙ, СЕЙЧАС "БУХНЁМ"!


Ну, что за наваждение?

Когда уже начнём?

Всё - тосты, слова, речи...

г. - ОЙ, СЕЙЧАС "БУХНЁМ"!


Вот, наконец налили.

И звоном - полон дом!

Но, вдруг звонок в прихожей...

г. - ОЙ, СЕЙЧАС "БУХНЁМ"!

----------


## oga

Людочка, Света, СПАСИБО.!!!То что вы большие умницы, вы и без меня знаете.Вы прямо как 9-1-1.Сразу пришли на помощь :Vishenka 32: А мне просто надо еще многому учиться и учиться. :Grin:

----------


## www наталья

Милые мастерицы, огромный багаж идей я приобрела  благодаря вам. Очень заинтересовал *конкурс "Шляпа"* - где каждому гостю надевают шляпу и включают муз. отрывки (для муж. и женщ.) Буду рада, если под рукой есть такие нарезки и могли бы ими поделиться. :Tender:   Ещё *очень нужна* перетанцовка для девочек и мальчиков (взрослы)  :Yes4:

----------


## ненька

> Очень заинтересовал конкурс "Шляпа" - где каждому гостю надевают шляпу и включают муз. отрывки (для муж. и женщ.)


Таких нарезок очень много в музыкальном разделе, в теме музыка для шляпы и репортажей.http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=116480

----------


## вера денисенко

> А, если буквы на флаге сделать из самоклейки?


можно и английскими булавочками буквы скрепить им тоже ничего не будет....я всегда так делаю...английские булавки простым ушком...и их не заметно..

----------


## вера денисенко

> Чвартковский.


рак
ква
воск
рот
тир

----------


## Лилия Шестак

вот моя викторина
1.Одно значение этого слова происходит от немецкого слова, означающего «недостаток», а другое – от древнерусского глагола «брати». Что это за слово?
(Брак – изъян в изделии, брак – семейный союз.)
 2.Как называли на Руси пару лошадей или волов, запряжённых в одну упряжку?
 (Супруги - находящиеся в одной упряжи.)
3.Женщина – хранительница очага, в котором сжигается семейный… Закончите шутку одним словом.
(Бюджет.)
 4.Родительский инструктаж одним словом – это...
(Наказ.)
5.Каким бывает и патрон, и мужчина?
(Холостым.)
6.В одну из городских служб семьи обратилась женщина с просьбой найти ей супруга, который умел бы играть на гитаре, петь, говорить о политике, но умолкать тогда, когда ей хочется тишины. Что посоветовали работники службы семьи, когда после долгих поисков в картотеке не нашли такого жениха?
( Купить телевизор.)
7.Назовите уникальное средство для всевозможных превращений и оживления сказочных героев?
(Поцелуй.)
8.Какой орган кровообращения, согласно русской поговорке, не подчиняется распоряжениям?
(Сердце. «Сердцу не прикажешь».)
9.Какое выражение стало символом большой семьи?
а) Трое в лодке;
б) Четверо за компьютером;
в) Пятеро в ванной;
г) Семеро по лавкам.

10.Как в старину в России назывался свадебный обряд?
а) «Щи»;
б) «Каша»;
в) «Окрошка»;
г) «Кулебяка».
 11.До какого события, согласно поговорке, должна зажить любая травма человека?
а) До помолвки;
б) До регистрации;
в) До свадьбы;
г) До первого свидания.
12.Что должны делать молодожёны на свадебной церемонии в соответствии с названием звучащего на ней произведения Мендельсона?
а) Вальсировать;
б) Маршировать;
в) Водить хоровод;
г) Танцевать брейк.
(«Марш Мендельсона».)
13.Как женщина называет родного брата мужа?
а) Шурин;
б) Сват;
в) Кузен;
г) Деверь.
14.Укажите шутливый синоним глагола «целовать»?
А. Хлюпать.                             В. Чмокать.
Б. Лязгать.                                 Г. Вжикать.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

В субботу иду на юбилей к зятю( любителю бани...)..и друзья у него такие же...Вот сочинила такую "Выпивалку" .
Может кому пригодиться...

*БАННАЯ ВЫПИВАЛКА.*

Кто любит в бане париться
Скорей вставай,вставай.
За веники любимые
Напитки выбирай!

(звучит нарезка "Давай наливай,поговорим")

Кто парится березовым,
Скорей вставай,вставай.
И коньячку себе в бокал
Полнее наливай!

(звучит "И шашлычок под коньячок...)

Кто парится дубовеньким,
Скорей вставай,вставай.
И водочки холодненькой
Полнее наливай!

(звучит "Русская водка...)

Кто парится здесь пихтовым,
Скорей вставай,вставай.
Винца в фужер любимого
Полнее наливай!

(звучит "Малиновое вино...)

Кто парится крапивою,
Скорей вставай,вставай.
Пивка в большую кружечку
Полнее наливай!

(звучит "Песенка про пиво")

Кто любит в бане париться,
Скорей вставай,вставай.
И дружненько за легкий пар
По полной выпивай!!!

(звучит "Эх,баня,баня...)

Вот нарезки к конкурсу *"Банная выпивалка"*(Спасибо Марине Поткиной )

http://files.mail.ru/828SDF

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Спасибо большое за "Выпивалку". Можно воспользоваться? У меня тут двойной юбилей намечается и оба именинника любители бани.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Вот сочинила такую "Выпивалку" .
> Может кому пригодиться...


Олечка, спасибо! И я унесла в норку! :Ok:

----------


## Лилия Шестак

Ребята оцените пожалуйста конкурс. Подходит ли для свадьбы - я его видела на выпускном прошел ооочень весело.

Нужно нарисовать на ватмане афишу мероприятия. т.е. делят на несколько команд, дают маркеры и вперед.
Получается очень смешно ведь там есть еще и всякие "пририсовочки" которые ведущий потом комментирует. Выбирают лучшую

----------


## optimistka17

Хорошо сможешь прокомментировать-хорошо конкурс пройдет. А если просто нарисовать, пару слов сказать, то увы... Напрасная трата времени 
ИМХО

----------


## Лилия Шестак

мне тоже так кажется, просто никогда не видела его на свадьбах

----------


## Порубовы

> Подходит ли для свадьбы - я его видела на выпускном прошел ооочень весело.
> 
> Нужно нарисовать на ватмане афишу мероприятия


на свадьбах можно давать задание нарисовать герб семьи, пусть учтут фамилии, возможно профессии и хобби молодых.

----------


## вера денисенко

> В субботу иду на юбилей к зятю( любителю бани...)..и друзья у него такие же...Вот сочинила такую "Выпивалку" .
> Может кому пригодиться..


Ольчик,классно))) можно на стол перед каждым гостем положить разные листочки :дубовый,берёзовый и т.д. )листочки сделать из бумаги и когда они эту выпивалку исполнят,то можно их попросить чтобы они каждый на своём листочке написали слово-пожелание и потом эти листочки прикрепили к прутьям,чтобы получился веник-пожелания(оберег бани и дома)....ну больная я на обереги...простите за это....а имитацию из прутьев можно сделать из тонкого поралона а листочки прицеплять к поролону английскими булавочками...и лентой красивой обвязать...

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> чтобы получился веник-пожелания


Мысли сходятся...Только у меня веник будет настоящий...а пожелания на разноцветных атласных лентах....

----------


## Lara14

Можно применять на разных мероприятиях.
Советы от разных героев программ.
Малахова
Малышевой
Кудрявцевой и т.д.
Собчак

Давайте подумаем ещё кого.
Гости вытягивают листочки...Н-р: Собчак, вживаются в образ и читают советы, возможно прогрывают.

----------


## Lara14

Здесь главное придумать весёлые советы.

А ещё поздравления от имени этих персонажей.

----------


## Lara14

По поводу советов, давайте вместе покумекаем.
"БЕРЁТЕ, этот веничек и паритесь и паритесь!!!!"
Эта пилюля помогает от грусти(пурген), выпьешь и грусти как не бывало.

----------


## Татка Натка

Ребята, выставляю тут, мож кому надо в преддверии праздников. Это продложки к номерам концертным (концерт по отделениям был, тематический.) Я в образе Родины-Матери (символично - 3 палантина было на плечах: на 1 отделение белый, на 2 красный на 3 триколор) и читала вот это (все мое, берите, не бойтесь)

«СЫНЫ ОТЕЧЕСТВА»

концерт (в трех частях) посвященный 
дню Защитника Отечества 
(23 февраля) Омск-2009 год.
Автор текста: Племяшова Н.

Родина-мать:
Часть1.
1918 год
Горжусь солдатами, что под знамена встали
В дыму пожарищ восемнадцатого года
Штыкам подобные, из твердой звонкой стали
Сыны отечества – сыны народа

Часть 2.
1941год
Орлы молодые, я ли вас не растила?
Вы о небе мечтали, встав на крыло
Только небо закрыла злая черная сила
И стеной поднялись вы лютой смерти назло

За плечами остались родные дороги
Только ваша отвага могла сохранить
Тех, кто верил и ждал вас, встречал на пороге
И ваш подвиг бессмертен, его не повторить
Часть 3.
Мирное время
Российской армии история богата
Пусть наступили времена иные
В ее рядах такие же солдаты
Мужи седеющие, парни молодые
В далеких войнах силы закалялись
Бойцов отважных, благородных честных
Менялись флаги, гимны, мы менялись.
Но, дух армейский остается в песнях

Когда войной назначена разлука
Когда сжимает сердце «липкий» страх
За милого, единственного друга
Пусть письмецо окажется в руках
Письмо из дома, нет его дороже
Оно в кармане левом на груди
Сквозь сто огней легко пройти поможет
И верной смерти скажет: «Отойди!»

Не скАзанное хочется сказать
О людях несгибаемой породы
И каждого по имени назвать,
Кто присягал Закону и народу

----------


## Lara14

Конкурс "Новинки прогресса"
У нас сегодня есть 5 добровольцев, которые согласились принять участие в испытании новых продуктов косметологии, диетологии и показать секреты китайцев ЦЫО по омоложению и коррекции тела и фигуры.
О, посмотрите на эти экземпляры! 
Сколько мужества и смелости у этих людей. Глядя на них можно сказать смело, что матушка-природа сильно постаралась....но у этих людей есть другое пристрастие, они очень любят призы, поэтому они готовы пожертвовать своим прекрасным телом ради них.
Итак, посмотрите на этого мужчину...в фас, профиль-вылитый Апполон в молодости, какая стать, осанка, а профиль?!
Этот отличный экземпляр нам покажет сейчас движение колечко-это движение помогает в жизни...красиво улыбаться, грациозно двигать бёдрами и так...смыкаем ваши красивейшие пальцы и делаем кружок, приставляем к глазам, делаем такой же кружочек губами, при этом интенсивно движем бёдрами-кружком и, о , что мы видим, в процессе этого эксперимента, мы видим, как учащается дыхание у клиента, расправляются морщины и ещё увиличиваются Глаза, назовём эти движения по новому(гости посказывают названия). А вы дорогой экземпляр не останавливаетесь..продолжаете ещё интенсивнее выполнять эти движения...с сегодняшнего дня вы понимаете, что движение колечко становится в вашей жизни основным....
Следующий экспонат...женщина...Сечас мы будем выполнять движение "Я теряю волос". Это движение полезно для тех у кого сильно густой волос и его тежело носить. Дорогие гости, может вы предложите методы облегчить этот процесс... и т.д
Наш вариант...вы подходите к мужчине, как называют брутальному(есть в нашем зале мужчины, которые не против поучаствовать в нашем эксперименте?), интенсивно машете на его головой...
Что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем...К "Банным выпивалкам" добавила "Банные процедуры" и получился целый блок...(ещё веник пожеланий делали и аукцион "Банные принадлежности")...

*"БАННЫЕ ПРОЦЕДУРЫ"*

Попарим юбиляра по рукам,
Чтоб друзьям наливал по 100 грамм!

Попарим по спине легко,
Чтоб семья была превыше всего!

По заднему месту пройдём,
Чтоб деньги текли в дом ручьём!

Попарим чуть ниже живота,
Чтоб в постели мог всегда!

Попарим по ногам скорей,
Чтоб дом был открыт для родни и друзей!

Попарим от ног до ушей,
Чтоб в круг пригласил всех гостей!

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Эта пилюля помогает от грусти(пурген), выпьешь и грусти как не бывало.


и грустить некогда*

----------


## вера денисенко

> Попарим от ног до ушей,
> Чтоб в круг пригласил всех гостей!


а здесь можно вставить анимашку"попарь себя и своего соседа" под ритмичную музыку.

----------


## Курица

а вот эти стихи кто-нибудь использовал?
*Самуил Маршак*
Песня про баню
_(Из латышской народной поэзии)_
Спасибо, спасибо
Тому, кто строил баню,
Кто печку топит в бане
И греет воду в чане!

Еще тому спасибо,
Кто поддает нам жару,
Кто поддает нам жару
И не жалеет пару!

Спасибо, спасибо
Заботливой хозяйке,
Спасибо, спасибо
Тому, кто сделал шайки,
Гладко выстругал полок,
Вправил в печку котелок,
Кто дровишек нам припас,
Вяжет веники для нас!
Спасибо, спасибо!


> а здесь можно вставить анимашку"попарь себя и своего соседа" под ритмичную музыку.


А вот и песенки(их по поисковику легко наёти)
Илья Словесник - Баня
Евдокимов - Баня
Весёлые ребята - Баня 
Демьян Закускин - Баня
В.Пряников - Баня

----------


## optimistka17

Раз уж пошла тема* о бане*, то десяточек  песен  в тему я подогнала.
 Они здесь
http://files.mail.ru/V2U0HW
и здесь
http://files.mail.ru/VUPSCN

----------


## Beselcak

Хочу посоветовать кто изготовляет смайлики.Я делала так......ламинирование не применяла, а купила широкий скотч и обделала эти смайлики, в качестве палочки применила цветные трубочки, которые применяются для гелиевых шаров (у нас в цветочном магазине прдаются 3 р, штука)Просто по деньгам выходит дешевле! Хотела ещё попросить, кто дружит с фотошопом....может сделает ещё смайлики с другим выражением.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ненька

> ламинирование не применяла, а купила широкий скотч и обделала эти смайлики, в качестве палочки применила цветные трубочки, которые применяются для гелиевых шаров (у нас в цветочном магазине прдаются 3 р, штука)


А все собираюсь сделать, но ламинирование однозначно лучше скотча и эстетичнее, и долговечнее. А палочки для шаров я тоже присмотрела давно уже - они легкие, красивые и цветные.

----------


## oga

> Вот нарезки к конкурсу "Банная выпивалка"(Спасибо Марине Поткиной )


Девочки , спасибо за нарезочки. :Tender:

----------


## Lara14

Я тоже присоединяюсь, спасибо за нарезки песен про баню!!!!

По поводу дешёвого реквизита(на те же смайлики и многое другое). Беру паролон 1,5 см и вырезаю, что мне надо, скрепляю элементарным степлером, клеем для паролона и крашу краской для автомобилей, на обратной стороне резинка.

----------


## Lara14

Продолжу тему.
Применить веник. А вот  древнейшее орудие омоложения всех времён русского народа...что это как вы думаете? что бы это могло быть?
Верно друзья, это веник.
Если им бить по ногам, то не потребуется для бодрости- 100грам.
Бьём по бокам, сразу худеем на 100 грам.
Бьём по пяткам, будете плясать в присядку.
Бьём по ручкам, будете получать регулярно получку.

Если им припарить ножки, будете скакать как козерожка.
Если им попарить пятки, то запляшите  в присядку.
Ниже спинки мы махаем и микробов убиваем.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> а вот эти стихи кто-нибудь использовал?






> Раз уж пошла тема о бане, то десяточек песен в тему я подогнала.


Таня,Люда,Лара СПАСИБО за пополнение "банной" копилочки!!!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Её аромат на любителя…
Другой такой найди-ка.
Но многие теряют голову.
Когда видят… ГВОЗИКУ!

В поле спрятался этот цветок:
Нежный, голубоглазый… ВАСИЛЕК!

Вдоль дороги и в полях 
Красный глаз моргает ветру в такт.
Это нас приветствует –
Прекрасный цветок… МАК!

Миленький цветок – бедняжка…
О любви он вам расскажет и погибнет так… РОМАШКА!

Их аромат – для семейной идиллии.
Как обожаем мы белые… ЛИЛИИ!

Хоть шипы у вас колкие,
Но прекрасны вы даже в морозы.
Бесподобные, разноцветные…
Несравненные ни с чем… РОЗЫ!

Весною ранней распускается он – без изъян.
Пурпурно-алый цветок… ТЮЛЬПАН!

Может кому пригодится... (В первую очередь Иришке Славиной, думаю)...

----------


## Славина

> Может кому пригодится... (В первую очередь Иришке Славиной, думаю).


*Анютка*!!! Ну ты моё солнце!!!  :Tender:  Спасибки!!!  :flower:  Цём!  :Smile3:

----------


## Lara14

"Прыжок в будущее" (постановка «Семейный альбом»)гости замирают в позе фото…замри, по типу «Море волнуется раз» сцена «Встреча мамы с младенцем». Фото на память.
«Подарок маме-жене»
«Горячие объятья»
«Первый скандал» 
"Здравствуйте предки, а это мой Петя" "Моя Маша"(а там Маша ходячий прикол)
"Мама и папа, скоро вы станете бабушкой и дедушкой"
и многое другое.

Дорогие друзья…сейчас на машине времени мы прыгнем в _____год. Наши молодые, теперь уже почётнейшие члены общества "Счастливая семья", бабушки и дедушка сидят вместе и рассматривают семейный альбом(вызывается несколько пар которые изображают пантомиму)

----------


## Lara14

Можно и на Золотую свадьбу этот конкурс применить.
Вспомнилась песня "Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой"
"Прыжок в прошлое" исполняют гости и дети
-первая встреча
-свадьба
-волнение возле роддома
-появление первенца

----------


## iraida-6868

Попросила девушку моего сына перевести игру "А у меня в штанишках" на немецкий язык может еще кому нибудь пригодиться. Просто для меня с немецким еще проблемы, а семейной компании эта игра идет хорошо.У нас семья большая и есть браки с немцами не говоряшими на русском.
 А У МЕНЯ В ШТАНИШКАХ.
Есть еще шары в шароварах
Die Kugeln befinden sich noch in der Hose

А я девка хоть куда
Ich bin ein unansta(..)ndiges Ma(..)del

Требуется санитарная обработка
Sanita(..)rbehandlung erfoderlich

Счастье пучит
Das Glu(..)ck quillt nicht

Сухо и комфортно
Trocken und komfortabel

Тепло и уютно
Warm und gemu(..)tlich

Рекламная пауза
Werbung

Ванька, встанька
Roly Poly

Совесть не ночевала
Gewissen hat nicht geschlafen


Только за валюту
Nur fu(..)r Wa(..)hrung


Требуется уход
Es erfordert Sorgfalt

Голубая мечта найти друга
Es ist mein gro(..)sster Traum einen Mann zu finden

Закончился срок годности
Haltbarkeitsdatum ist abgelaufen/verfallen


Смотреть можно, руками не трогать
gucken darf man, aber nicht mit Ha(..)nden anfassen

Что посмеешь, то и пожмешь
Was man sa(..)ht, dass bekommt man

Не надо, я сам (а)
Nein! Ich tue es selbst

Нужен срочный ремонт
Reparaturen dringend notwendig


Будешь тише – дольше будешь
Je langsamer, desto weiter

Отдам концы в хорошие руки
Gebe die Enden in gute Ha(..)nde

Чего-то хочется, а кого не знаю
man will was, aber man weiss nicht was


Две еловые шишки
Zwei Tannenzapfen

Запасной выход
Exit oder Notausgang

Абонент временно не доступен
Teilnehmer  voru(..)bergehend nicht erreichbar/ Versuchen sie es spa(..)ter noch einmal

Тыща евро трубочкой
Tausend Euro in einer Rolle bitte!

Кошка поймала мышку 
Katze fing die Maus

Весит елочная шишка
Es ha(..)ngt ein Tannenzapfen 

Сегодня покажут интересное кино
Man zeigt heute einen interessanten Film

Девочки сделали хорошую прическу
Die Ma(..)dchen haben einen guten/geilen Haarschnitt

Карлсон балуется плюшками
Karlson spielt mit den Bro(..)tchen

В бильярд играют мальчишки
Billard spielen nur die Jungs

Паучок свил паутину
Die Spinne windet einen Netz

Может кто еще подправит вдруг где то неточности в переводе. Буду сегодня пробовать на дне рождении.
Вставила сообщение, а вместо умляутов какая то ерунда вылазит, поэтому умляуты поставила в скобочки.

----------


## Порубовы

> "Прыжок в будущее" (


спасибо, очень мило, по-доброму!!! надо попробовать.

----------


## Jelen

> А я девка хоть куда
> Ich bin ein unansta(..)ndiges Ma(..)del


А лучше будет:Ich bin ein Superweib




> Только за валюту
> Nur fu(..)r Wa(..)hrung


Nur Bares ist Wahres



> Паучок свил паутину
> 
> Die Spinne windet einen Netz


Spinne webt ihr Netz




> Нужен срочный ремонт
> Reparaturen dringend notwendig


Reparatur dringend erforderlich




> Девочки сделали хорошую прическу
> Die Ma(..)dchen haben einen guten/geilen Haarschnitt


Besser:Maedels haben tolle Frisur gemacht




> Сегодня покажут интересное кино
> Man zeigt heute einen interessanten Film


Лучше: kommt ein schoener Film

не нужно всё дословно переводить:это ведь игра, нужно разговорную речь применять,так веселее будет :Grin:

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

Добрый день!! Направьте,пожалуйста.где найти нарезки на волшебную палочку (разные задания с палкой-жезлом)??????Заранее очень признательна..

----------


## iraida-6868

> Лучше: kommt ein schoener Film
> 
> не нужно всё дословно переводить:это ведь игра, нужно разговорную речь применять,так веселее будет


Ну немогу я еще разговорную речь применять живу в Германии только 15 месяцев. 
*Jelen* я благодарю  за помощь в переводе.
Вчера прошло весело, правда тоже указали кое какие неточности. Я перевод получила почти перед выходом из дому. Правда была только одна немочка, но была довольна хоть где то она поучаствовала сама, а то ее мужу приходилось переводить весь вечер.

----------


## Jelen

> Правда была только одна немочка, но была довольна хоть где то она поучаствовала сама, а то ее мужу приходилось переводить весь вечер.


да непросто когда на праздники разноговорящие люди,а с другой стороны:они знают куда идут и с удивлением на всё смотрят(сами так гулять не умеют :Grin: )

----------


## yurgesovna

> Добрый день!! Направьте,пожалуйста.где найти нарезки на волшебную палочку (разные задания с палкой-жезлом)??????Заранее очень признательна..


 Олесечка, подсказываю:в правом верхнем углу в поиске набираешь ПАЛКА-РАЗВЛЕКАЛКА, ВЫСКАКИВАЮТ ТЕМКИ, В КОТОРых она может находиться, дальше открываешь одну из тем, справа,ПОИСК ПО ТЕМЕ набираешь опять ПАЛКА-....и тебе выскакивают все сообщения, где эта палка описана, ну а дальше открываешь эти сообщения. ты ж понимаешь, это не только про палку, ПОИСК И ПОИСК ПО ТЕМ Е-ВЕЛИКАЯ ВЕЩЬ!!ну смотри , что я нашла за минутку www.faylnnik.net/1311049oobme -это от НАТАШИ СТАДНИК(СПАСИБО, ДОРОГАЯ!) НУ, пробуй сама, что непонятно-стучись, если б не друзья с форума-до сих пор мучилась бы

----------


## yurgesovna

> Олесечка, подсказываю:в правом верхнем углу в поиске набираешь ПАЛКА-РАЗВЛЕКАЛКА, ВЫСКАКИВАЮТ ТЕМКИ, В КОТОРых она может находиться, дальше открываешь одну из тем, справа,ПОИСК ПО ТЕМЕ набираешь опять ПАЛКА-....и тебе выскакивают все сообщения, где эта палка описана, ну а дальше открываешь эти сообщения. ты ж понимаешь, это не только про палку, ПОИСК И ПОИСК ПО ТЕМ Е-ВЕЛИКАЯ ВЕЩЬ!!ну смотри , что я нашла за минутку www.faylnnik.net/1311049oobme -это от НАТАШИ СТАДНИК(СПАСИБО, ДОРОГАЯ!) НУ, пробуй сама, что непонятно-стучись, если б не друзья с форума-до сих пор мучилась бы


 http://narod.ru/disk/38183671001/%D0...1%8F).rar.html ТОЛЬКО ЧТО НА СОСЕДНЕМ ФОРУМЕ НАШЛА, ПОКА СКАЧИВАЮ, но уже благодарю ОВСЮШКУ

----------


## Лилия Шестак

Други оцените такую идейку на гадание на первенца. 
В общем есть такой конкурс где жених и невеста одевают наперегонки на гостей слюнявчики и чепчики, типа кто победит то такого пола и будет первенец.
Мне кажется сие уже немного в прошлом, я уверена что гостям не понравится сидеть в таком виде, девушки будут преживать за прическу.
Мне опять же кажется что было бы интересно заменить это для девочек на пышные фатиновые бантики, а мальчикам на фатиновые бабочки. все это на веревочках и привязывается гостям наперегонки на шею. фото бантиков может выложу завтра. 
это не только красивее смотрится на фото и видео но и самим гостям мне кажется будет приятно. (может поможете с музыкой)

но этого как то мало надо конкурс продолжить. тогда эти гости вызываются все еще в этих бантиках и составляются в две команды одна за девочек другая за мальчиков, им предлагается нарисовать за пять минут плакат агитацию за мальчиков и девочек. 
пока они рисуют дабы разбавить мой креатив молодожены с завязанными глазами вытягивают игрушки, каждая из которых олицетворяет какой-нить пол...
когда команды дорисовывают плакаты агитации я их комментирую, и по крикам гостей выбираю кто победил.

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

> http://narod.ru/disk/38183671001/%D0...1%8F).rar.html ТОЛЬКО ЧТО НА СОСЕДНЕМ ФОРУМЕ НАШЛА, ПОКА СКАЧИВАЮ, но уже благодарю ОВСЮШКУ


Спасибо за подсказку!!! Я просто не могла вспомнить как правильно эта "Палка..." называется)))))))))))))))Еще раз спасибо за отзывчивость)))

----------


## oga

Конкурс "Кто прислал ММС-ки".Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится.Вот ссылочка:http://files.mail.ru/LLQGRH

----------


## Славина

> Вот ссылочка:


Не рабочая, к сожалению  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> Не рабочая, к сожалению


Иринка, уже рабочая! :Yes4: 
*Оля*, ты при вы
ыкладывании ссылки ЗАБЫЛА нажать на пробел, прежде чем написала, что там по ссылке-
потому ссылка и была нерабочей!
 :Aga:

----------


## oga

Таня, нажимала пробел .Но почему так получилось?Второй раз наступаю на те же грабли. :Blush2:  Спасибо за урок : :flower: .

----------


## darinaros

*Лилия Шестак*, если я правильно понимаю идею, то таких бантиков и бабочек должно быть по количеству гостей свадьбы? Тогда интересно, только нужно для них корзинки и свидетелей в помощники, а то с такими охапками молодым неудобно бегать будет. Сама задумка мне понравилась, я тоже гадание из нескольких этапов провожу, это гораздо интереснее, на мой взгляд, чем просто сбор денег.

----------


## Лилия Шестак

> *Лилия Шестак*, если я правильно понимаю идею, то таких бантиков и бабочек должно быть по количеству гостей свадьбы? Тогда интересно, только нужно для них корзинки и свидетелей в помощники, а то с такими охапками молодым неудобно бегать будет. Сама задумка мне понравилась, я тоже гадание из нескольких этапов провожу, это гораздо интереснее, на мой взгляд, чем просто сбор денег.


хм интересно, надо подумать! вообще я думала штук по 5-7. так как раз удобно плакаты рисовать

----------


## vejila

> Я совсем упустила из вида, что на улице уже прохладно и гости одеты в наряды менее ярких расцветок, нежели летом. Присутствует в основном серый, чёрный цвет. Гости хватали в основном съестное со столов нужного цвета... За кричалку спасибо, буду использовать летом.


 
Мне кажется, что летом тоже можно нарваться на ситуацию, когда какого либо цвета не будет. А вот если перед этим раздать шарфики соответствующих цветов. Просто я давно очень порывалась сделать цветные танцы, некоторыми уже заезженные, и вот наконец -то решилась. Купила подкладочную ткань всех цветов радуги, разрезала её на шарфики, очень красочно и дёшево получилось. Раздаю их сидящим за столом гостям. Перед этим говорю, что увидеть радугу- к счастью. и предлагаю самим эту радугу сотворить. Называем, что можно пожелать красного, оранжевого и т.д. цветов. Назвавшим-шарфики вручаю. А затем предлагаю с шарфиками выйти, взяв себе партнера из-за стола. Делаем радугу-коридор и предлагаем прогуляться по нему виновников торжества и загадать желание. А затем традиционные цветные танцы. Может тут как-раз и покричать, только про все цвета досочинять кричалку.

----------


## tina25

> цветные танцы


Добрый день, прочитала про цветные танцы и про шарфики...... Я один раз попробовала, сделала цветные танцы, для этого купила ростовые костюмы 4шт., цветы-ромашки. Делаю эту игру когда все за столами сидят и переход на танцы получается. Выходят ромашки под музыку, танцуют, раздают гостям атласные ленточки (ромашки разных цветов и ленточки тоже под цвет ромашки) длиной примерно с 1 метр. Под музыку танцуют, раздают гостям ленточки. Кто ленточку получил за ромашкой поровозиком встаёт и все вместе на танцпол. продвигаются. Все ромашки соединяются в большой поровизик, получается большой круг, я уже стою в кругу и тоже с ленточками всех цветов, обьясняю правила на игру и танцуем. Надеюсь я смогла обьяснить правильно, попробую выстовить фотографию цветочков.

http://*********su/1423585.htm

----------


## таняня

Наталия, спасибо! твой пост натолкнул на следующий вариант подачи цветных танцев. Провести застольную викторину о цвете- вопросы можно здесь http://zanimatika.narod.ru/Narabotki...кторина  Для примера: 
² Какого цвета кровь у скорпионов?
(Голубого)
² Крест какого цвета изображён на полотнище Андреевского флага?
(Голубого.)
² Чашку какого цвета разбили герои рассказа Аркадия Гайдара?
(Голубого. «Голубая чашка».)
² Какая наша стрекоза самая крупная? 
(Коромысло голубое.)
 правильно ответившему- шарфик или платочек.

Слова о радуге, как вариант :

Радость, видите, какая!
 В небе радуга сияет!
 Краски дивной красоты
 У небесной РА-дуги.
Затем можно сделать ручеёк для виновника торжества и сами танцы. Что-то типа того.

----------


## Курица

> Таня, нажимала пробел .Но почему так получилось?Второй раз наступаю на те же грабли


так получилось, потому что ты сразу же после ссылки без пробела написала слово ММС-ки или что-то подобное-ну, в смысле-что ты там залила, и только после этого нажала на пробел-и "посинел ВЕСЬ текст =ссылка + твоё название ссылки, но...рабочей она не стала. Чтоб вновь не наступить на эти грабли-заруби на носу-ссылка-пробел(на одной строке)
подпись(что там. под ссылкой)-на строке СЛЕДУЮЩЕЙ.
Я к этому тоже пишла методом проб и ошибок :Yes4:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Затем можно сделать ручеёк для виновника торжества и сами танцы. Что-то типа того.


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО  !!!! Вы моя муза . А я то искала этот ход.... а он вот он и тут же номер сложился. УРА!!!!!  Спасибо !!!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> А может сделать семейный флаг?





> А, если буквы на флаге сделать из самоклейки?





> а еще , если семья не очень многочисленная, то можно сделать семейный герб, или фамильное дерево, где будут размещены все члены этой семьи  и отдельно пустое место рядом с женихом для невесты, и прямо на свадьбе вклеить ее фото.


Всем доброго времени суток! :Yes4: 
Спасибо, дорогие форумчане, за советы! :Tender:  Благодаря вам все прошло замечательно! 
Я сшила флаг, в качестве флагштока мне пришла в голову идея использовать телескопический удлинитель для малярных инструментов - его можно разложить на нужную высоту(для перевозки сложить, для флага - удлинить). Я его купила в хоз.магазине за 145руб. :Smile3: 
На флаге разместила фото всех членов семьи, носящих фамилию молодых, в центре рядом с женихом оставила свободное место. В верхней части флага крупными буквами оформила фамилию молодых - так сказать, родовую. :Smile3:  Буквы и фото распечатала в фотосалоне на самоклейке. Так что на свадьбе технически было очень легко приклеить фото невесты на флаг, я для облегчения задачи дома с одной стороны фото вставила небольшую бумажную полосочку между липким слоем и основой - это помогло бабушке одним движением отделить фото от основы и приклеить его. А потом был семейный портрет под флагом. 
Спасибо всем огромное за помощь!!!!! :flower:  Это было здорово!
И перстраивалки я тоже провела. Они были сами удивлены, что из такой простой фамилии столько слов получилось. Очень душевно все прошло! Еще раз спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina25

> А затем предлагаю с шарфиками выйти, взяв себе партнера из-за стола. Делаем радугу-коридор и предлагаем прогуляться по нему виновников торжества и загадать желание


Радуга мне тоже нравится, даже очень и на свадьбе и на юбилеи использую. Сшила из сатина мешочки примерно 40x120см. но вся проблема была в том что над головами не держались, не было дуги, что для меня очень важно было, чтобы форма сочиталась с радугой. Долго голову ломала как и что придумать. Нашла в магазине плосмасовую сетку, она рулономи продаётся, покрауней мере у нас, гибкая и в тоже время стабильная. Я эту сетку в свой радужные мешочки вставила и дуга и радуга красивые получились. ниже фотография. А идея мне очень нравится, я радугу пока только при входе в зал использовала, возьму себе на заметку если не против :Derisive: 
http://*********su/1436601.htm

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Может тут как-раз и покричать, только про все цвета досочинять кричалку.


 Вот кое что, из поздравления с шариками можно взять
Поздравление с шариками!!!

Крутиться, вертеться шар голубой
Годы как птицы летят чередой
В ваш день рожденья мы в гости пришли
Ну, а в подарок шары принесли
Первым подарим мы красненький шар
Цветом он ярким горит как пожар
Много тепла, много солнечных дней
В знак уваженья прими от гостей 
В шаре зеленом надежда живет,
В том, что счастливым окажется год
Шарик зеленый подарит тепло, 
И на душе сразу станет светло.
Вот на палочке шар голубой,
Пусть он подарит душевный покой,
Неба бездонного чистую даль
Сделает светлою даже печаль.
Шарик оранжевый он как мечта,
Пусть не покинет он Вас  никогда
Пусть соберет всех друзей и подруг
Шарик оранжевый – солнечный круг 
Желтенький шарик, чтобы украсить букет,
Но он изменчив, предательский цвет.
Желтенький шар – испытанье в судьбе,
Желтенький шар не подарим тебе!

*Черного шара* мы не принесли, 
Не потому, что его не нашли,
А потому, что в сердцах всех гостей.
Лишь пожелания солнечных дней!!!

----------


## макушка

Ой дорогие форумчане,давно не была в этой теме.Хочу поделиться как я провожу снятие фаты.Основу мне рассказал один уважаемый оператор с профобразованием и ОООГРООМНЕЙШИМ опытом,Александр васильевич Гапликов.Он собирает обряды и традиции.Правда этот обряд требует небольшой технической подготовки,но для меня это не проблема,гости пьют чай,звучит фоном приятная музыка.В центре площадки перед столами на стул сажаем невесту.и пока я готовлю остальное,подружка ей ослабляет фату так.что бы осталось 2-3 шпильки или заколки,так как фату у меня снимает мама невесты.она то же там смотрит,что бы потом легко и без усилий снять фату.В это время я приглашаю всех НЕЗАМУЖНИХ девушек и прошу их захватитьс собой 2 салфеточки.На ладони девушек на эти салфетки ставим свечи(таблетки.в алюминии),в обе руки.И ставлю этих девушек.за невестой полукругом(как объяснял мне дядя Саша.это как ореол-нимб над головой Божьей матери).И потом во время обряда девушки делают плавные.медленные движения этими свечами-вверх,вниз,влево,вправо.(д.Саша говорил.что это очерчивание кречтного знамения,что бы не сглазили женскую долю)родители и жених стоят сбоку от этого полукруга.Невесте накидываем фату на лицо,если это позволяет фасон фаты.Зажигаем свечи,приглушаем свет.Я говорю стих
Как идет тебе белое платье невесты...
И к лицу тебе свадебный этот наряд.
Но кончается все,словно в сказке иль в песне...
Говорят что венец-всему делу конец!
мы снимаем венок,надеваем платок-
И он есть твой исток и начало...
Погрусти,начинается бабий твой век,
Хочешь бабою будь,но а хочешь-БОГИНЕЙ!!!
Только помнивас двое,вас двое отныне...
И идет песня или "Вьюн..."или "Снимается фата" или "Над рекой калина спелая..."
И мама входит в круг и снимает фату.складывает в красивую коробку в виде сердца(ставит ее на коленочки невесте,целует дочь,подходит к жениху и откалывает его бутоньерку,и тоже целует,опускает и бутоньерку в коробку ,закрывает ее и забирает.Хатем заходит мама жениха в этот полукруг и надевает платок целует невесту.потом подходит к сыну,целцет его и подводит к невесте.соединяя их руки.Мама отходит чуть всторонку,а молодые дотанцовывают танго до конца песни.(в это время очень  дружок по уговору со мной очень незаметно убирает стул,а я ставлю небольшую подставку,как под цветы,или столик,небольшой если есть в кафе,ставлю перед молодыми,и девушки с одной стороны по очереди подходят ко мне со свечами,становятся лицом к молодым,я беру свечи и опускаю в красивую вазу с водой(эти свечи плавающие)и девушки говорят по одному слову пожеланию(прошу заранее,при  подготовке обряда,сказать самое заветное,то что еще не звучало).Когда все свечи опущенны в воду,на одной руке,красиво подношу эту пылающую вазу молодым,они задувают свечи,загадав желание,и сразу зажигается свет и звучит колокольный звон.И я обращаясь к жениху говорю
Сняла свою фату невеста,
И потому вопрос наш к месту,
Ну кто теперь тебе она?
Ответь же..имя жениха...нам..
-ЖЕНА!!!(аплодисменты)
Вот снят цветок.Он не жених уж,
А кто теперь тебе он?
-МУЖ!!!(аплод)Крупно это их ответы.
Вот вы и произнесли впервые эти слова друг другу,и я хочу передать микрофон мужу и жене...
И их заключительные слова.

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Ребята, привет. Помогите найти,где на форуме обсуждают программу по слайд-шоу. Знаю, темка такая есть,читала. А вот найти не могу.

----------


## Суперстар

> Помогите найти,где на форуме обсуждают программу по слайд-шоу. Знаю, темка такая есть,читала. А вот найти не могу.


Танюш, посмотри здесь     http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266

----------


## Иннесс

Добрый вечер! Вам нарезка музыкальня нужна на волшебнуюю палочку или стихами пойдет?

----------


## Стэллочка

могу поделиться игровой новогодней программой на взрослые корпоративы))) АВТОРСКИЙ МОЙ))
Конкурсная программа 
«СКАЗКА ДЛЯ НАТАШИ»
(Звучит музыка из песни «Снежинка» появляется Ангел, в танце разбрасывает конфетти, вдруг в него прилетает снежок, Ангел испуганно останавливается)
Ангел. Кто здесь?
Черт. (передразнивая) Кто здесь?
Ангел. А …это ты?
Черт. Да... Это я! Как положено каждый год в новогоднюю ночь. На этом месте, в тот же час.
Ангел. А снежком-то за что?
Черт. А что это мы растанцевались? Скоро 12 часов..Праздник на подходе, оливье засыхает, мандарины портятся (пробует, чавкает) а у нас ничего не происходит, конфликтиком даже не пахнет? Нет? А где вот это «Елочка гори!!!», «Давайте еще по-одной!», «Милиция, милиция!» А? Хде вот это?
Ангел.  Тише! Слышишь (раздает плачь) – она плачет.. опять..
Черт.  (закашливается) Черт! Тоже мне –принцесса Несмеяна! На этот-то раз что? Курс доллара упал? Ноготь сломала? Интернет отключили?
Ангел. Замуж хочет!
Черт. Ууууууу…старая песня! Ну и в чем проблема?
Ангел. Принца надо! 
Черт. Хде ж его взять-то?  Кризис с принцами нынче! Да и принцесса не первой свежести (хихикает) а все в сказки верит!
Ангел.  А давай ей расскажем сказку, где будет много принцев! Вот пусть и выбирает себе любого!
Черт. А что? Давай! Хуже все - равно не будет! Пое-ха-ли!
(звучит музыка Ангел и Черт поют реп)
Ангел. Расскажем вам историю
Черт. Правдивей не бывает
Ангел. О том,  как одна девочка
Под новый год мечтает..
Черт. Ты не ошибся?
Ангел. Девочка!
Черт. Ей 30 лет! 
Ангел. Не важно.
Мечтать всегда не вредно.
Ее зовут Наташа!
 Черт. О чем она мечтает?
Ангел.  О принце и любви.
Черт. Ну, принцев не бывает!
Ангел. Да ну? Не говори
У каждой принц в запасе, лишь стоит разглядеть
Черт. Сейчас вот, по идее, здесь должен Ангел петь.
Ангел (поет). И Новый год, что вот-вот настанет
Исполнит вмиг мечту твою
если снежинка не растает
в твоей ладони не растает
пока часы 12 бьют!
Черт. Не отвлекайся Ангел! 12 –далеко!
 Ангел. А в этой сложной жизни  – без принца нелегко!
Найти его сегодня – вот сверхзадача наша!
Черт. Вот черт, мы не успели! Идет наша Наташа!

Выходит Наташа.
Наташа. Наташа, Наташа! 30 лет уже Наташа! Вот назвали бы меня Марья –была бы Марья Маревна, или Василисой! Василиса-прекрасная! А? звучит? Сразу бы и принц появился! Прискакал бы ко мне на белом коне..а я бы для него..и коня на скаку..и в горящую избу! Эх! Для кого я на каждый новый год шью  новое платье? Сжигаю волосы аммиаком? Все эти пиллинги, депиляции, коррекция бровей..РРРР! Как все надоело!...Тридцать лет одно и тоже. Новый год провожу в одиночестве (черту) брысь с моего стула!
Черт. Почему в одиночестве? Каждый год под бой курантов мы исполняем твои желания! Вот помнишь..в прошлом году подарили тебе железного дровосека (хихикает), а как ты распорядилась своим цветиком -семицветиком? А? (передразнивает) Хочу шубу, сапоги и в Турцию. Что-то о принце там и речи не было!
Наташа. А что я принца должна была искать в пуховике, валенках и в тайге?
Ангел. Тише!  Сказку вспугнете! Ты же принцесса! Помнишь?
Черт.(ерничая)Принцесса на горошине
Горох уже зацвел?!
Наташа. Слушай! Убери его, а?      
Ангел.(обращаясь к черту)
Не мешай верить в сказку волшебную
В Новый год счастье каждого ждет
И сегодня я верю, что сбудется
Ее сказка, где принца найдет!!!
Черт. Ок! заводи куранты! Время пошло!
(музыка, танец Наташи с Ангелом)

Наталья.  Вот они  последние секунды счастья. Ну.. и где сказка?
Черт. Стой куранты остановлю, а то опять не успеем. Спокойствие, главное спокойствие. Вот, вот Натали  все начнется.
Наташа. Ну???
Черт.  Ой, как я люблю этот момент. Напряжение, учащенное сердцебиение, 
Наташа. Ну???
Черт. Амур- лямур. Лясим –трясим.
Наташа. Ну???  Черт не тяни..
Черт .И финалочка!!!!
Наташа.  Ангел начинай.


Ангел. Сказка начинается!!! 
 (Звучит сказочная музыка, Свет приглушается.)
   В Нижнесортымском царстве в Ханты мансийском  государстве жила была принцесса.
Наташа. В каком государстве? У меня даже  постоянной прописки нет.
Ангел.  Не прерывай! Жила она в  высокой башне, за высоким забором. 
Черт.  Принцесса садись. Лицо сделай поумнее, ямочки на щечках напряги.  Татуаж на бровях не морщи, чтобы возраст не выдать.
   Забор говоришь? Проблемочка, но решаемая. Есть  здесь дамы, господа, с размером обуви 42 или ростом выше метра иду измерять сантиметром.
   (черт достает метр и идет в зал измерять  и выбирает себе 3 высоких  участника. Черт объясняет правила.)
 Вы, конечно, извините, что вас потревожили. Ну если вы еще не в теме, тут у нас принцесса… Ну типа сказуличка разыгрывается. 
Ангел. У человека судьба решается. Так вот не хватает только забора.
Черт. Встаньте  могучим забором, руки между собой в цепи сожмите,  принцессу от врагов защищать будете.  Главное улыбаться, чтобы никто не подумал,  что вы чего- то боитесь.
А вас вот попрошу,  возьмите  пожалуйста по хлопушечки .  (на этих людей одеваются шапочки) В честь завершения строительства такого сказочного забора я прошу сделать  сказочный салют.
(выстраивается забор, на них Ангел вешает замки на лентах. Хлопают хлопушечки.)
Принцесса…, забор…., что дальше,  ангел?
Ангел. Охранял ее могучий забор - змей Горыныч трехголовый. 
Черт. Вот он накал страстей. 
Наташа. Принцесса  волнуется. Что вы там тянете???
Черт . Змея то мне,  где взять???. Для реализации этой цели  мы бы здесь вас увидеть хотели. Тех,  кто так весело хлопушечками хлопал . Забору сказочному радовался. Зачем вам в стороне стоять, будем сказочку вместе продолжать. 
Ангел. А в такие моменты, всегда должны звучать аплодисменты. 
(зал аплодирует)
Черт. Вы не бойтесь. Наш змеюшка добрый будет  и умный .А пройти в замок сможет лишь тот, кто испытания Горыныча пройдет. 
 (Ангел раздает дудочки и одевает костюм Горыныча)            
Наташа.  Принц мой где? принц  где ???
Черт. О, черт побери.  Наташенька, тридцать лет тебя знаю, и все время в этом месте ты про принца спрашиваешь.  Как бы весь сюжетик сказочки  
путаешь. Его, милочка так просто не увидишь, нужно флюиды пустить и повнимательнее приглядеться.
    (Наталья присматривается в зал.  Посылает воздушные поцелуи. Звук выстрелов. Тычет пальцем в понравившегося мужчину.)
Наташа. Вот он!!!
Ангел. Пальцем Наташенька поаккуратнее.  Ауру принцу проткнешь, а там  душа.
Наташа.  Ну,  если к нам с душой, то и мы по- человечески. Итак! Хочу чтобы у принца были голубые глаза, прямой нос, как у Цезаря и маленькие ушки.
Ангел. И все?
Наташа. Ну..и чтобы характер ангельский был.
( Звучит музыка ,а Черт и Ангел в зале отыскивают претендентов по названным признакам)
Черт. Нам же один принц нужен!!!!
Наташа.  А мне все нравятся. Такие лапотусички!!! 
Что же делать?  
Черт и Ангел. Выбирать будем!!! 
Наташа. Милости просим  господа, кому выпала судьба
                Свое счастье испытать, принцем, хоть на время стать.          
 (Выход конкурсантов)
Черт. Вот она сказочная сказочка. Принцесса, замок, забор, принцы. Наташа, выбирай..
Наташа. Спасибо мой принц, что именно сегодня вы подарили мне сказку, в которую я верила всегда.  (Дарит снежинку) И пусть эта снежинка напоминает вам о  том, что  в Новогоднюю ночь всегда сбываются самые заветные мечты. Нужно просто очень сильно в это верить. 
Черт. Вот, чертовка.
Ангел. Нет. Ангел любви.
Финальная картинка. Ангел поет

Ангел. Шампанское в бокалах
Салютом заплескало
Черт. Пока мы тут играли
Все оливье пропало.
Ангел.У сказки для Наташи 
Такой финал родился:
Черт. Наташа принца встретила
А он на ней женился.
Наташа. Куранты бьют 12
И Новый год в разгаре
Черт. Такой вот оконцовочки
Никак не ожидали вы 
Ангел. Наташа крикнет «С праздником!»
 А принц ей «С новым годом»
Черт. Давай Ангел финальную
Все зрители готовы.
Ангел поет: 
И Новый год, что вот-вот настанет
Исполнит вмиг мечту твою
если снежинка не растает
в твоей ладони не растает
пока часы 12 бьют!
Ангел.Стрелки курантов
На место поставим
Наташа.И  с новым годом
Друг друга поздравим,
Черт. Дружно попросим всех руки поднять
Ангел. Черт, дирижируй - мы будем кричать,
Все кричат: С новым годом! С новым годом! С новым годом!
Наташа. До свиданья всем, друзья!
Черт. Сказка кончилася!

----------


## snezanabaid

не знаю даже куда написать....вообщем это не наработка, а как бы правильнее сказать приём шуточного такого розыгрыша гостей,экспромт. Наверное многие сталкиваются с тем, что в определённый момент половина гостей оказываются в курилке.Так вот ,буквально вчера ,жених. невеста и гости добрая их половина в курилке, посасывают свои цигарки....Открываю дверь ,заглядываю внутрь, окидываю всех взглядом и глядя на невесту серьёзно так произношу ; "Ну что ,докурились?! Пожарная сигнализация сработала! Сейчас приедут пожарные и будете оплачивать ложный вызов! ")))) Невеста быстро среагировала и как закричит:"Бросайте все курить и в зал, без палева чтоб было!"  желание невесты выполнили все очень резво и не прошло и минуты как все гости оказались в зале)))  
на другой свадьбе с серьёзным лицом сделала объявление (предварительно сымитировав разговор по сотовому) что съёмочная группа местного телевидения просит разрешения приехать и снять небольшой репортаж. Спрашиваю разрешения у невесты и жениха, потом у гостей.все соглашаются и предлагаю им сыграть сказку ,которую якобы потом и покажем телевидению. Стараются изо всех сил! После инсценировки благодарю артистов и говорю:"Супер ,просто великолепная игра актёров ,достойная хорошего гонорара! Гонорар-аплодисменты зрителей! .... проходит какое-то время,гости начинают спрашивать типа где телевидение,на что отвечаю с невозмутимым лицом и улыбкой : "как, а вы разве не видите, что видеооператор (называю имя того ,кто ведёт съёмку банкета) давно здесь и уже всё снял! 
люблю такие безобидные розыгрыши.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Хакимова

В субботу проводила юбилей, вспомнила видео, которое видела где то на просторах интернета, про то как невесте другого жениха подбирали, то один выйдет под музыку, то другой, а она все равно решила, что ее жених лучше. Юбилярша тоже долго перебирала женихов, в свое время, а ее муж ждал и все время говорил друзьям, что она будет именно его женой. Вот мы когда вспоминали жизненный путь юбилярши и дошли до замужества я разыграла похожую сцену,  юбилярше, то одного жениха предлагали, то другого под музыку, но под конец включили музыку "А мне нужен лишь один, самый лучший из мужчин", а так как мужа зовут Виктор, то дальше пошел отрывок из песни про Витеньку, они стали вместе танцевать, юбилярша аж заплакала, а все стали кричать горько.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Онга

> многие сталкиваются с тем, что в определённый момент половина гостей оказываются в курилке.Так


 говорю- ну вот я пришла-ваша совесть. ха-ха и все в зал

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Делюсь.... 
*ЗВЕЗДОПАД  ПОЖЕЛАНИЙ *   (Авторск)
Финальный момент на свадьбе
Как сказал когда то великий классик:  «Если звезды зажигаются, значит это кому то нужно!....»  
И действительно, звезды, как лучики наших надежд, загораются- предзнаменовывая великие события ; светят, указывая единственно верный путь; падают- в минуты рождения наших самых заветных желаний….
В жизни каждого человека бывают такие священные моменты, когда он обращается к звездному небу, и ждет ту самую падающую звездочку , которая воплотит все его самые сокровенные желания…
Дорогие молодожены, не секрет что сегодня все самые заветные желания ваших родных и близких адресованы вам…И мы не будем ждать падающю звездочку, а подарим вам настоящий звездопад наших пожеланий, ведь сегодня вы-и есть звезды, и все звездное небо у ваших ног…  ( молодые стоят в огненном кругу и гости дарят молодым  шары-звезды или накаченные гелием, или на палочках;  
Звезда №1   
Эта звезда от любимых мамочек… им не узнать своих деток, лапочек
Повзрослели за день, пролетело их детство…Желают вам жить с добротою по соседству….
Звезда №2 
А эту звездочку дарят вам папы, их пожелания просты словно гаммы
Желают вам вечной любви безграничной, бусть будет она кристальной и чистой…
Звезда №3
Дедушка с бабушкой, самые мудрые, желают чтоб дни ваши самые трудные
Остались от вас далеко позади\\\, и только хорошее ждет впереди
Звезда №4
Пожелание от братьев и от сестричек…. Пусть будет побольше хороших привычек
Цените друг друга с миром живите, и очень крепко друг друга любите
Звезда №5
Ваши друзья эту звездочку дарят, и со звездой от души вам желают
Море успехов, солнечных дней, и конечно побольше хороших друзей….
Звезда №6
Вот звездочка вам и от малышей, они вам желают море детей
И Бог их желания точно исполнит, ведь их устами  правда глаголит
Дорогие молодожены, теперь все звезды в ваших руках, и каждая из них стремиться исполнить все ваши желания… А теперь возьмитезь за руки, посмотрите друг другу в глаза и загадайте то самое заветное желание, одно на двоих… Я желаю вам чтоб ваши мечты сбывались независимо от падающих звезд, ну а если уж и вправду говорят, что звезды падают на счастье, то пусть ваша жизнь будет счастливым звездопадом. И я приглашаю вас на танец под этим золотым дождем.  (Можно осыпать конфетти из фольги, или хлопушки звездочки. )

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Хакимова

Много читаю о торжественном финале свадьбы, проводы молодых. Я то же всегда обговариваю этот вопрос, у меня почему то 30% говорят, да мы торт, снятие фоты, а потом как пойдет, не надо ни каких проводов. В 10% случаев соглашались со мной, обговаривали проводы, но потом когда дело подходит к финалу начинают продлевать, говорят, да вы уже отдыхайте мы потанцуем, бегом бегут в заказанный автобус вместе с гостями на ходу благодаря и расплачиваясь. Два раза было, когда все упились и мы сворачивались быстро (первый раз отец дрался с невестой, а жених молчал, второй раз уже не с кем было разговаривать). Несколько раз очень красиво провожали молодых, но чаще всего они опять возвращались, собирали какие то вещи, или просто говорили, а мы хотим еще с друзьями побыть. Может это потому, что у нас не снимают обычно номер, и в путешествие только завтра улетают, вот и тусят всю ночь. Один раз сразу после свадьбы молодые уезжали в круиз на корабле. Мы их проводили, красиво, романтично, родители аж всплакнули, гости вернулись в зал еще потанцевать, вдруг через 10 минут на пороге молодые, они решили взять с собой еще выпивки, шампанского, потом им люди которые везли их в порт сказали надо взять с собой торт, угостить всех. Опять суматоха, все забегали, может это я не умею, как то заканчивать, подводить к финалу.

----------


## Онга

> подводить к финалу.


 Ксень,  ты тут вообще не при чем. ну как ты можешь воспротивиться желанию молодых.я придерживаюсь ВСЕГДА  такой нотки- " если бы мной управляли". да , на фиг. вот сейчас мне приспичило догуливать с гостями, а вот сейчас мне хотца проконтролировать процесс сбора продуктов на второй день. не грузись............

----------


## Хакимова

Мне всегда хочется красиво, романтично!

----------


## Онга

кроме тебя на свадьбе есть главные герои. а они хотят по-своему. а иногда этот "уход" делают  для  видео. читай нашего Ильича. он как релакс  действует на психику. по крайней мере мою. все проще , чем мы думаем

----------


## Абра Кадабра

А я в прошлую субботу вела "Золотую свадьбу", из того, что придумала сама: Машина времени(Сделала огромные часы со стрелками, переводили назад с 50 на "День свадьбы") т. к. у моих молодых свадьбы не было в свое время, а ей очень хотелось всю жизнь, Обряд благодарности("золоты молодожены", говорили друг другу спасибо за совместно прожитые годы)!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> ЗВЕЗДОПАД  ПОЖЕЛАНИЙ


Да, я не ошиблась цитируя саму себя, ошибочка вышла, прошу прощения, (писалось в поезде, а потом как то забылось исправиться, )



> Как сказал когда то великий классик:  «Если звезды зажигаются, значит это кому то нужно!....»


В оригинале это звучит так.... Если звезды зажигаЮТ - значит - это кому-НИБУДЬ нужно! ...     Исправьте не хорошо ведь классиков коверкать!!!! 

P.S  *Svetlanachuk*,      СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Девчонки, мне тут предложение от Славиной Иришки поступило!
Подари всем! 
Уточняю, что именно я должда подарить. Это выкуп невесты из дома в сказочном стиле. Сочинила на днях. Ириш! Согласна подарить! Вот!

(Ведущая в образе(у меня это маска и палантин) Бабы Яги встречает родню жениха) 
Б. Яга: Ой, вы, гости-господа!Вы зачем пришли сюда?
  Не пугайтесь! Я бабуся,  для своих зовусь Ягуся!
  Я фольклорный элемент, у меня есть документ!(показывает книгу со сказками)
  Я  вАПЧе могу  отсЕда улететь в один момент! ( Спасибо Л. Филатову за строки!)
  В нашей сказке дева есть, что не можно глаз отвесть!!!
  Хороша и там(показываю на бедра) и тут (на грудь)! Ее Настенькой зовут!!!
  Коль найдется молодец , путь отыщет во дворец, испытания пройдет - счастье там свое найдет!!!
(К жениху): - Время даром не теряй! Себе свиту собирай!!!
   Чтобы дальше всем пройти, нужно вам приобрести шапки, рожки, перья, маски - чтобы оказаться в сказке!
   Есть у нас и казначей! Леший - лучший из моих друзей! (выходит Леший в маске и с подносом или сундуком для денег, собирает наличность во время выкупа и потом отдает невесте)
     Не жалей, жених, добра! Все окупится сполна - будет у тебя жена!!!
(покупают маски и преображаются)
   Молодцы! Теперь гурьбой все проходим вслед за мной! ( заходят во двор)
(жениху):  Я бабуся хоть куда! И душою молода! Подари подарок ценный!Дам взамен клубок волшебный!
               Он поможет непременно! Говорю тебе я верно! (заранее обговаривается этот "подарок" и дарится Б.Яге, она дает клубок красной тонкой ленты)
               Дальше встретят нас пираты! Не пропустят без оплаты! Ты свидетель не теряйся, а за друга отдувайся! Набери себе гостей из далеких волостей, и , с компанией своей "Яблочко" танцуй скорей!!! (приготовить музыку или игрушечные инструменты музыкальные и они танцуют, пираты помогают и потом дальше пропускают)  
      Этот год - Дракона год! Он невесту стережет! На пороге ждет дракон, трехголовый у нас он! И в каждой голове - своя мысль, а то и две!
(в костюме дракона три гостя со стороны невесты)
 (к Дракону): Что ты хочешь, нам ответь?Может быть устроит медь?
Дракон: Пива(1 голова)! Водочки(2 голова)! Вина (3 голова)!
Б. Яга : Вот те наааа!!! (заранее предупреждается жених , чтобы отдать требуемое.)
Б. Яга : Получай, но только знай! Пиво с водкой не мешай!!! ( отдают Дракону , он пропускает дальше, проходят в дом. Заранее приготовлен стол, накрыт белой скатертью и в корзине лепестки роз. )
Б. Яга: Проходи, жених, вперед! Здесь тебя заданье ждет! Видишь, Настенька сидит, только на тебя глядит!
          Коль любовь твоя большая, покажи - она какая?! ( жених заранее предупрежден, "рисует" большое сердце лепестками на скатерти, хвалю его) 
          Кто живет в прекрасном сердце? Думаю - твоя невеста? Нитью, цвета алой розы, имя напиши нам той, что всех тебе дороже!
(пишет нитью - клубком от Б. Яги, заранее предупреждаю, что и как нужно делать, он пишет имя любимой, мы восхищаемся, поддерживаем его)
Б. Яга: Говорю я , наконец, что жених наш МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Испытания прошел и судьбу свою нашел. Нам осталось крикнуть только этой дивной паре ГОРЬКО!!!

Все!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Объясняю, что жених очень скромный, меня просили его не пугать, поэтому все предельно скромно! Для другой пары еще голову поломаю, есть идеи. :Aga:

----------


## Онга

> из того, что придумала сама:


Юль, давай рассказывай поподробней, заитриговала

----------


## Солодок

*Уважаемые форумчане! Помогите советом! Директриса просила помочь ей с одним моментом в написании сценария на выпуск для своей дочери 11-ти классницы..... Помогите... Я таким большим `деткам` ни разу не писала сценарий... Дошкольница до мозга костей!!! 
 Суть такая.... Дети приезжают на турбазу, а перед входом их встречает Баба-Яга и Кощей.... Не пускают.... Просят.... чего-то......кого-то.....что-то...... Короче, нужно сочинить вот такую сценку с заданиями минут на 5-7..... Помогите идейками! 	
Если я не по адресу, то ткните носом, куда мне заглянуть....*


ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Директриса просила помочь ей с одним моментом в написании сценария на выпуск для своей дочери 11-ти классницы.....


Загляни вначале сюда
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374  - это темка *Выпускные и последние звонки* :Smile3:

----------


## solist64

> Суть такая.... Дети приезжают на турбазу, а перед входом их встречает Баба-Яга и Кощей....


А вот если вдуматься?!!! Надо оно детям в 18 лет Бабу Ягу? Не знаю! Я бы если этот блок с испытаниями должен быть поискал других персонажей!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ ГОРОСКОП    (авторск)

Еще один подарочек для вас коллеги, от души,
 в честь последнего месяца зимы.... :008: 1.	Друзья вы хотите сорвать все авации...тогда мы начинаем свою презентацию. 
Скорее в круг к нам выходите-себя получше покажите!                                     
 Рассмотрим ваши плюсы минусы, партнера подберем по совместимости!
 Знак задиака свой скорее узнавайте- в центр круга выходите и  энергично отжигайте  

•	козероги есть у нас? Пусть цыганочку станцуют всем покажут мастер класс
•	Обычно рыбы не влезают в драки-а обнимая всех танцуют вам сиртаки
•	А скорпионы точно любят неспеша изображать пластично танец живота
•	Пусть львы красиво выгнут спинку станцуют для гостей лезгинку
•	А овны пусть уж как хотят станцуют танец маленьких утят
•	с весами вместе окунемся в сказочку, они для нас станцуют яблочко
•	А озорные близнецы танцуют летку енку словно кузнецы
•	народ у нас чего то скис-все водолей дарят вам стриптиз
•	а стрельцы пускай как надо нам изобразят ламбаду
•	Все девы суперский народ всем нам изобразят хип хоп
•	а  тельцы пусть не мудрят нам кадриль изобразят
•	Всех раков выход очень скорок они станцуют нам семь сорок

2.	А теперь без лишней мнимости мы проведем *марафон совместимости!!*
               Поэтому не будем мы стесняться-а начинаем совмещаться…..
(строим два круга-внешний мужчины, внутренний женщины…..кружатся в  разные стороны под музыку…. 
Музыка останавливается-ведущая дает команду, у кого совпадение-выбывает:)
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по цвету волос
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим   по росту
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по цвету одежды
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по цвету глаз
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по знаку задиака
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  длинне ступни
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по первой букве имени
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по возрасту
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим   по длинне лодони 
•	Совмещаемся с напротив стоящим  по элементам одежды…

3.	Ну что друзья, все совместились? (ответ)
Как следует удовлетворились? (ответ)
      Ну а теперь чтоб звезды были к нам благосклонны 
            Станцуем общий танец - зажгем по полной.        (общий танец)
(на фоне танца ведущая дает команды)Все тельцы и козероги поднимают выше ноги…….
Танцуют хлопая в лодоши раки все …..и овны тоже…..
Скорпионы и девы, всем на пропалую в танце шлют воздушные поцелуи…..
 А  львы и рыбы все в присядке друг другу оттоптали пятки
А весы и  близнецы в обнимку пляшут-молодцы!!!!
Все стрельцы и водолеи паровозиком полетели….
Все быстрее и быстрей- увлекая всех гостей!!!!



Буду рада, если кому то пригодиться!!!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Абра Кадабра

> Юль, давай рассказывай поподробней, заитриговала


Ой!!!!!На самом деле получилось классно, они настолько трогательные(жених и невеста!), плакали оба!Когда я с ними впервые встретилась, представила себе это действо, как вечеринку ретро, с хитами 60-70 плюс застольными викторинами и конкурсами, потому что компания была маленькая 20 чел. и самому младшему человеку в ней 50 лет, когда я поделилась с ними своими идеями, невеста рассказала, что всю жизнь мечтала о фате и каравае, вобщем о настоящей свадьбе(я была в восторге, такого еще ни разу не проводила)!Вот и сделала машину времени:Подводка была приблиз. такой: Ровно 50 лет назад связали жизни законным браком Н.Н. и Н.Я., но настоящего широкого гуляния с красивыми русскими обрядами и традициями, с белым платьем и фатой, о которых так мечтает, каждая девочка у них не было. Мне настолько понравились эти люди, что Я решила  исправить эту ситуацию и придумала для них машину времени и сейчас Вы, взявшись за руки совместно переведете стрелочки на день свадьбы(лирич. музыка) и сегодня будете настоящими женихом и невестой!Апплодлисменты!
После делала каравай , соль, обсыпания и т. д!представляете, на золотой свадьбе невеста была в фате))))))!Обряд благодарности! 3 свечи, одна у жениха, одна у невесты, одна у детей, жених и невеста поджигают свечу, эта свеча символизирует их любовь!Но прежде, говорят друг другу слова благодарности за совместно прожитые годы!поджигают свечу, я говорю о том, что эта свеча символизирует любовь "молодых", а здесь собрались самые близкие самые родные и самые любимые для них люди, и я попрошу, нашу золотую пару передать частичку своей любви каждому(жених и невеста поджигают от своей свечи коктельные свечи гостей), а дальше заключительный танец, под музыку  из кф. "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь"!

----------


## snezanabaid

Солодок,по-моему тоже не к месту эти Бабка и Кощей. Исхожу из опыта работы с выпускниками ,ну не стоит приплетать сюда сказочных героев,они ВЗРОСЛЫМИ хотят быть, так надо дать им такую возможность! Раз всё планируется на природе,то тут просто простор для фантазий, не стоит закручивать сюжет на сказках,лучше тогда уж "Дом-2"  или еще какое-нить шоу более современное придумать.

----------


## Хакимова

> Дети приезжают на турбазу


Что бы обдумывать сценарий надо знать, они туда нарядные, в платьях, туфлях и ботинках приезжают, или переодеваются? 
Я однажды проводила выпускной на небольшом корабле, который переделан из рыбацкого в прогулочный. Меня уверили, что после торжества в школе, они покатаются на автобусе, потом переодеваются и в более удобном виде на корабль. Так я и готовила морские испытания, тема была "Посвящение в капитаны собственного корабля, который поведут они по жизни теперь уже самостоятельно". С родителями все обговорила. Тем более что Питерская погода нас не баловала, думаю всяко в брюках, кроссовках. Не тут то было. Детки так раздухарились, что на корабль прибыли прямо с торжества, в бальных платьях, туфлях, и т.д. Родители на радостях всплакнули и отправили своих деток как есть. Родительский комитет от переживаний наши разговоры забыл и сами в тех же платьях и на тех же каблуках, про учителей уже молчу. Какие там морские испытания, впору королевский бал устраивать. Пришлось выкручиваться, все в корне переделывать. Слава богу, виды Невы, фотографирование на фоне крепости Орешек дали мне немного времени на то, что бы собраться с мыслями. Все удалось, но шок я испытала. С тех пор стараюсь быть готовой ко всему.

----------


## solist64

> Ну что друзья, все совместились? (ответ)
> Как следует удовлетворились? (ответ)


 :Ok:

----------


## Толичек

Предлагаю небольшую разбавку на свадьбу. Уважаемые молодожены, родители и гости! Скажите, вы знаете, что такое счастье? А с чем его можно сравнить? Пожалуй, с чем-то большим, теплым, светлым... С солнцем. А на что похоже солнце? Я помогу вам, друзья: солнце похоже на репку. Давайте все вместе подарим нашим молодым сказку. Сказку «Репка» все знают? Хорошо, что все. Вы у нас крикнули первым, вам и быть репкой. (Приглашает одного из гос¬тей.) Дорогие мои друзья, (указывая на выбранного человека) это наше счастье. А скажите, что там в сказке дальше?.. Правильно, посадил дед репку, а это значит, нам с вами нужен дед. Роль главная, поэтому возьмем жениха. (Выводит жениха.) Итак, посадил дед репку, и выросла его репка большая-пребольшая. И стал дед свое счастье тянуть. Тянет его, тянет, а вытянуть не может.
Жених выполняет то, что говорит Ведущая.
Друзья мои, а что же дальше в нашей сказке?.. Позвал дед бабку. Бабкой у нас будет невеста. Дедка за репку, бабка за дедку — тянут они, тянут, а вытянуть все же не могут. И зовут они на помощь внучку... (Выбирает из гостей внучку.) Уважаемые гости, семена счастья может посадить и один человек, а вот вытянуть настоящее счастье одному не по силам... Итак, тянут они вместе, тянут, а вытянуть счастье не могут. И позвал тогда наш дед на помощь Жучку. (Выбирает из гостей.) А Жучка — это собака, друг человека. Вот наш дед засеял счастье, чтобы вытянуть его, создал семью, у них появились дети, есть внуки, но и этого недостаточно! Друзья — неотъемлемая часть нашей жизни. И тянут они снова, тянут, а вытянуть опять не могут. И зовут тогда на помощь... Правильно, кошку... (Выбирает из гостей.) А что такое кошка рядом с собакой? Это всегда конфликт. Мы с вами взрослые люди и должны понимать, что конфликты неизбежны, они часть нашей жизни, и их надо преодолеть, чтобы вытянуть счастье. Вновь тянет вся наша команда счастье: тянет-потянет, а вытянуть не может. Кого теперь на помощь зовем ?.. Мышку. А мышка рядом с кошкой — это риск, дорогие друзья. (Выбирает из гостей мышку.) Тянут они счастье и — ура! — вытягивают!
Уважаемые молодожены, мы надеемся, что вам понравилась наша сказка и на своей золотой свадьбе вы скажете: «У нас семья, дети, внуки, у нас есть дру¬зья, были конфликты, но мы рискнули... Мы вместе, и мы счастливы!»

Прочитал, прикольно!!!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo: 

На юбилеях мужчин иногда использую такую штуку. Оформляется в виде натуральной справки размером А-4СПРАВКА О ПРОХОЖДЕНИИ ТЕХОСМОТРА ТРАНСПОРТНОГО СРЕДСТВА 
Ф И О
1.Владелец – 
2.Год выпуска – 10.02.1947г. Пробег 65 лет
1.Место выпуска – г.Томск                                                                                          2.Грузоподъемность – Жена СВЕТЛАНА, дочь Жанна, дочь Катя и внучки.                                                             3.Внешний вид- молодой, красивый, фары не разбиты, кузов не помят.                                    4.Цвет волос- ОБЫЧНЫЙ.                                                                                                         5.Комплектность: ходовая часть- задняя подвеска с усиленными амортизаторами,         передняя подвеска включается после полной заправки.                                                        6.Заливная горловина к пивоводкобаку – луженная.                                                            7.Двигатель работает ровно, без посторонних шумов, добрый, наполнен любовью.       8.Сливная система работает исправно, полностью выполняет свои функции.                                 9. Выхлопная система – исправна, содержание сероводорода в пределах нормы.                          10. Ручной тормоз -  не проверялся, владелец к рычагу тормоза ни кого не допускает. 11.Аптечка -  отсутствует из за не надобности.                                                             12.Огнетушитель – покупается в ближайшем  ларьке, когда горит внутри салона.          13.Левый поворотник ни разу не включался.


Заключение
               1.Состояние транспортного средства – отличное.
               2.Со слов владелицы, на нем еще можно ездить и ездить.
Для надежной работы транспортного средства рекомендуется:
1.Проводит смазку горловины регулярно: по праздникам, после бани, в дни рождения владелицы и т.д.
2. Заправку производить качественным горючим с октановым числом не менее 40 градусов в доступных количествах.
3.Жена! Поставила транспортное средство на стоянку, пусть стоит, тяни рычаг ручного тормоза на себя и почаще подлезай под транспортное средство, проверяй работоспособность.
4.Не разрешай использовать транспортное средство по доверенности.
            5. Владелец помни! Машина любит ласку, чистоту и смазку.
       Дата проведения следующего техосмотра - через 65 лет, после пробега 100 лет.
                Государственная инспекция безопасности дорожного движения

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Толичек

Здравствуйте! Недавно делал слайд шоу. Попросил у родственников фотографии от сканировал, обработал, наложили музыку и титры, показ согласовали с родственниками. Для Юбиляра был большой сюрприз даже расплакался.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Уважаемые молодожены, родители и гости! Скажите, вы знаете, что такое счастье? А с чем его можно сравнить? Пожалуй, с чем-то большим, теплым, светлым... С солнцем. А на что похоже солнце? Я помогу вам, друзья: солнце похоже на репку.


кто-то уже выставлял это....Вот скажите,только честно,у вас правда при слове Солнце возникает ассоциация "Репка"?

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> ,у вас правда при слове Солнце возникает ассоциация "Репка"?


вот я вот это тоже не совсем поняла

----------


## solist64

> Вот скажите,только честно,у вас правда при слове Солнце возникает ассоциация "Репка"?


Не-а! Это подводка такая к Новой Сказке! Там такой текст классный - посеять семена счастья может  один(дед = жених) а тянуть весь роддом будет Извините за грубость, но первая ассоциация после этих слов у меня такая

----------


## Толичек

Конечно же нет, не возникает. Просто я обыгрывал это и получалось нормально. А репку делают в разных вариантах.

Очень даже ничего. :Ok: 

Не знаю кому как, а мне форум нравится. Ну и что, что бывает много как это говорят нафталина. А если иногда пробовать перерабатывать нафталин то совсем и нечего получается.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Ну и что, что бывает много как это говорят нафталина.


А это зависит от того, зачем вы *Толичек*, на форум пришли.... Если только черпать информацию,и еще при этом перебирать нафталин- не нафталин-это одно, а если за тем чтоб профессионально расти самому, и помогать расти другим, кто еще не вышел из разряда "пользователей нафталина"- это другое... 



> А если иногда пробовать перерабатывать нафталин то совсем и нечего получается.


Я такого мнения, что новое - это хорошо забытое старое, хотя с удовольствием стараюсь придумать что то новое.. А вот получается или нет- это другой вопрос..вот выставляю здесь чтоб подсказали, что хорошо а что плохо, над чем поработать... а чтоб обитатели форума не засоряли форум "НАФТАЛИНОМ"-подавайте личный пример...- выкладывайте свои  "НЕ НАФТАЛИНОВЫЕ" наработки!!!    
 Мне например очень интересно взглянуть.....

----------


## Светлана 911

Привет, Форумчане! на юбилеях, за первым столом продолжаю использовать медали, коронацию и др. как вы говорите нафталин. Может поучусь у Вас и приду к чему-нибудь другому. Однажды , чтобы не повторяться, решила вместо медали вручить имениннику звезду. Подходящего текста не было и я навояла сама. Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится. 

Для Вас, Юбиляр, отражаясь в пруду,
Луна прямо с неба, прислала звезду.
Вы самый достойный , сказала она
И истина эта бесспорно верна.

Звезда Вам за то, что здесь праздник большой,
За то , что Вы очень любимы женой.
Любой из гостей даст Вам точный ответ
Прекраснее Вас для нее просто нет!

Еще, юбиляр, Вам вручаем звезду
За то, что друзей не ища на бегу,
Известны Вам с детства    достоинство, честь,
Вы дружбу способны сквозь годы пронесть.

Звезда и за то, что такой юбилей
И радость и праздник  для  тещи твоей,
Так редко бывает, чего тут скрывать,
Когда,  добрым сыном становиться зять.

Свершаться желанья, ведь здесь на пиру
В чудесном застолье, зажгли мы звезду.
Тепло и любовь дарим Вам вместе с ней,
И счастья большого, за Ваш ЮБИЛЕЙ!!

----------


## Толичек

На форум я пришел, чтобы общаться, делиться, и как вы изволили сказать расти профессионально, а пока, что я на форуме новичок. Недавно проводил юбилей 65 лет мужчине. У родных попросил фото юбиляра, обработал, наложил музыку и показал слайд - шоу. Юбиляр и гости были в восторге. В роди бы ничего нового, но смотря с какой стороны посмотреть и как делать показ. Пришлось повозиться, что бы родные одобрили - но ничего все получилось.

*Вот интересный момент на свадьбу.
*Выставляю образец, обыгрывать может каждый по своему.

На нашей земле в этот час Вершится чудо сокровенное. Легенду мы расскажем вам сейчас. Легенда эта необыкновенная! Когда вверху возник свод неба голубой, А бурая земля раскинулась внизу, Меж ними появился род людской, О нем рассказ я свадьбе поведу Тенгри — Владыка верхнего мира —распоряжался всем происходящим в мире, он взялся вершить судьбы людей. А богиня плодородия Умай стала ведать рождением сынов человеческих. Хлебопашеством прославился род людской, начал сады разводить, создавать красоту рукотворную. Решили как-то Тенгри да Умай найти самых красивых юношу и девушку на земле, чтобы дать начало новому роду. Долго искали таких по всему белому свету, и вот свершилось! Народился богатырь — АЛЕКСАНДРОМ назвали. Вырос он и статью и лицом своими по душе пришелся Тэнгри да Умай. Трудолюбием, умом да скромностью, уважением и добротой своей прославился среди народа родного. И появилась на свет... ЕЛЕНА — красивая, светлая, яркая, как солнышко теплое. Большой любимицей стала она в роду своем. Хозяйство вести научилась, красотой своей не кичилась, добротою да разумностью всех удивляла. И решили Тенгри и Умай: быть им вместе, славным да красивыми. АЛЕКСАНДРУ и ЕЛЕНАЕ. И молвил Тенгри: «Выведу на погляд АЛЕКСАНДРА » И молвила Умай: «И я для радости народной... ЕЛЕНУ покажу!» И загадали они: если друг на друга с любовью взглянут взглянут, значит, родится новая семья, дружная да счастливая. И вот вошел в круг родни... АЛЕКСАНДР — статный, серьезный, величавый. Жених выходит в центр.
И вошла в круг родни... ЕЛЕНА — легкая, грациозная, красоты необыкновенной. Выходит невеста. И так влюблено в глаза друг другу посмотрели, что сами небеса удивились красоте пары такой. И родилась поэтому сегодня молодая семья — с благословения небес и родни многочисленной. И кольца, которыми обручены они, дарованы им богами судьбы и плодородия. Шли они каждый своей дорогой, а теперь пойдут вместе дорогой семейного счастья. И сказал Тенгри: «Напои, невеста, жениха водой ключевою, чтобы сил на все хватало, чтоб спешил домой к тебе, как жаждущий к роднику живому». ЕЛЕНА Наливает воды из кувшина, передает фужер АЛЕКСАНДРУ И сказала Умай: «Угостите, мамы, молодых! Поднесите им мед сладкий, чтоб жизнь долгою и сладкою была..Поднесите-ка им масла мягкого, чтоб покладистыми были, чтоб счастливо жили, чтоб как сыр в масле катались...» Мамы угощают молодых  И пусть наш свадебный праздник будет на радость роду всему, пусть целуются наши молодожены, чтоб жизнь любви большой была полна. А мы поддержим этот поцелуй аплодисментами! Свадебный танец
==
*Ни разу не проводил обряд снятия фаты.
* Как то старался обходить его стороной. Но послушал песню группы Шлягер-Дэнс "Фата" Захотелось провести. Знаю, что это надо согласовывать с невестой. Много читал про этот обряд, все одинаково, может кто подскажет, что по интересней?

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! Хочу предложить такую вот штучку на свадьбу.

Кибитка
Моментальный спектакль с тостом.
Действующие лица и реплики: Кони — 2девушки(«И-го-го!»),Цыган(«Эх, залетные!»),Цыганка(«Ай,ромалэ!»),Цыганята —Один («Ой!»), Другой («Ай!»),Колеса —2 чел. («Оба-на»).Текст читает Ведущий
Действующие лица выносят стулья и ставят попарно в 4ряда. Расса¬живаются: первая пара — Кони, за нимиЦыган и Цыганка, Цыганята, Колеса.
Тот, кого называет Ведущий, встает и произносит свою реплику. При слове «Цыгане» встают Цыган, Цыганка и Цыганята и говорят каждый свою фразу. При слове «Кибитка» встают все и говорят свои фразы. Если кто- либо невнимателен или забывает слова, ему «освежают память» — наливают рюмку водки, и он выпивает. Ведущая предупреждает: «Цыганятам не наливать!»
Катилась по степным дорогам Кибитка. И ехали в ней Цыгане: Цыган, Цы¬ганка, Один Цыганенок и Другой Цыганенок. А везли Кибитку Кони гнедые, Кони лихие. Так как правый Конь с ленцой был, Цыган все этого Коня плетью охаживал. Левый Конь прихрамывал, а Цыганка всю дорогу Коней подбадривала. И были у той Кибитки два раздолбанных Колеса. Левое Колесо поскрипывало, а правоеКолесо подпрыгивало, поэтому Один Цыганенок слетел с Кибитки, а Другой Цыганенок это заметил. Другие Цыгане ничего не увидели, потому как песни в Кибитке пели. Ведь они к нам на праздник ехали!
Звучит «Цыганочка», все участники представления танцуют.
А напоследок я вам старый цыганский тост скажу. Если молодой цыганке скажут: «А давай мы тебя с цыганом познакомим», она задумается сначала, а потом спросит: «А какой он?» Если цыганке постарше предложат позна-комить ее с чавалэ из соседнего табора, она сразу спросит: «А кто он?» Если же совсем старой цыганке скажут: «А давай, ромка, мы тебя с баро позна¬комим», она тут же спросит: «Где он?» Потому что все цыгане знают, в чем их счастье, и ни за что его не упустят!
Желаю... (молодоженам, ), коль они нашли свое счастье, теперь ни за что его не упустить!

----------


## Varvara

> Недавно проводил юбилей 65 лет мужчине. У родных попросил фото юбиляра, обработал, наложил музыку и показал слайд - шоу. Юбиляр и гости были в восторге. Вроди бы ничего нового, но смотря с какой стороны посмотреть и как делать показ.


А зачем об этом дважды писать? Мы уже читали про это на предыдущей странице, хотелось бы теперь хоть с какой-то стороны посмотреть!

И еще: тема называется* Собственные наработки* вновь пришедших пользователей. Почитай, что сюда нужно и можно размещать на первой странице этой темы, если по названию не понял. Размещенная выше Кибитка не является твоей собственной наработкой, поэтому ей здесь не место. :Nono:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Кибитка


Спасибо огромное - искала как раз что-нибудь подобное. !!!! Удачи тебе и успехов !!

----------


## Толичек

Отвечаю.Первое. Если вы поняли то я новичок на форуме и мне хотелось бы просто общаться и делиться тем, что у тебя есть. Второе. Писал дважды потому, что был сбой в работе компа. Третье. А на собственность я не претендую, просто делюсь тем, что проводил. Ну а если, что не так прошу извинить.

----------


## Crystal

Не совсем уж "своё", идейку-основу где-то брала (В ЧРГ, возможно) Подобрала нарезочки музыкальные- и так вроде, забавненько получается. (правда, использовала  раза 2-3)
Музыку я выкладывать не умею пока. А в остальном всё просто - выбираются герои, раздаются атрибуты костюмов, ведущая читает текст - герои по ходу выполняют соответствующие действия, под муз. нарезочки.
(На роль Цензуры выбирали человека, который демонстрировал "самое свирепое лицо", одевали чёрный парик по плечи, темные очки и надувной меч в руки - коим он и "работает в кадре".)

ВЫРЕЗАНО ЦЕНЗУРОЙ!

Действие первое – комедийное!

МУЗЫКА(фон) «Деревня дураков»

Жили-были в одной деревеньке мама и дочка, которую звали Красная шапочка. Встречаем!.. 
Больше всего на свете они любили, сидеть обнявшись у телевизора и обливаясь слезами, смотреть сериалы…

МУЗЫКА «Ангелы здесь больше не живут» 

Но вот однажды…

ЗВОНОК ТЕЛЕФОНА

Мама – возьмите трубку!

МУЗЫКА «Секс хомячков» + далее фоном до выхода цензуры

Не смотря на то, что мама имела уже довольно взрослую дочь, ничто, так сказать, человеческое ей было не чуждо. Особенно весной.
Вобщем, как вы понимаете после такого звонка, Мама быстренько решила сплавить Красную шапочку к бабушке, чтобы не мешала…. А сама осталась дома…
О том кто приходил к ней, а главное, для какой цели – мы с вами не узнаем – вырезано цензурой!

МУЗЫКА – выход цензуры

-Действие второе – детективное!

МУЗЫКА(фон) – «какое небо голубое»

Красная шапочка весело шагает к бабушке, не замечая, как по пятам за нею крадётся Серый Волк…

Пройдя таким образом некоторое время, и имея возможность внимательно осмотреть добычу сзади – Волк был просто восхищен. Но тут в кустах послышался шум и Волк поспешил удрать прочь…(Микш.)

А из-за кустов на тропинку выскочил Охотник… Встречаем!..

МУЗЫКА «ОХОТНИК»

Увидел Красную шапочку и  пошёл за ней. А беззаботная Красная Шапочка, по-прежнему ничего не замечала вокруг!.. Тогда Охотник решил перейти к более активным действиям 
и догнав Красную Шапочку подхватил её на руки!.. Красная шапочка посмотрела на него и тут же безоглядно влюбилась!..

МУЗЫКА «Секс хомячков»


О том, как продолжилось их знакомство, мы с вами, КОНЕЧНО, не узнаем – вырезано цензурой!

МУЗЫКА – «ЦЕНЗУРА»

Действие третье –мелодраматическое!

МУЗЫКА(фон) «Титаник» или «Унлия»

Красная Шапочка вошла в дом бабушки и увидела Бабушку…. Держащую в объятиях Волка!.. Все замерли в изумлении…

ФРАЗА «Ждал и дождалась»

Тут в окно заглянул Охотник и прицелился из ружья.. Но Красная Шапочка грудью загородив родную бабушку и Волка, как заорёт...

ФРАЗА «Отставить- равняйсь смирно!»

Охотник покрутил пальцем у виска, и пошёл прочь. Красная шапочка бросилась вслед за ним… Бабушка – посмотрела на волка Вопросительно…

МУЗЫКА «Это»

ВОЛК подумал-подумал – да и остался!

Чем закончилось дело у Бабушки с Волком и догнала ли Красная Шапочка любимого Охотника, мы с вами к сожалению не узнаем – вырезано цензурой!

МУЗЫКА – выход Цензуры

Мораль, друзья, ясна бесспорно – любви все возрасты покорны!
======

 МУЗЫКА

http://files.mail.ru/8KWLMD

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> МУЗЫКА «Секс хомячков»


это как вообще??? Я представляю полет фантазии гостей

----------


## Crystal

> это как вообще??? Я представляю полет фантазии гостей


Вы ЭТО слышали?.. По моему вполне мультяшно-безобидно. Если так щепетильно подходить - более 50% конкурсов можно "дофантазировать"  и  "закрыть" за намек на пошлость.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Если так щепетильно подходить


 я не щепетильно подхожу... я как раз таки увожаю присутствие "ПЕРЧИНКИ"     .... Просто я не соывсем понимаю что это???  Что за музыка....???

----------


## oga

По поводу музыки я согласна с тобой Олеся.

----------


## Crystal

> я не щепетильно подхожу... я как раз таки увожаю присутствие "ПЕРЧИНКИ"     .... Просто я не соывсем понимаю что это???  Что за музыка....???


Это озвучка такая, не музыка - там мультяшные типа "охи-вздохи". Эх, если б я умела я бы выложила

----------


## Crystal

О! А может, получится отправить "в личку"... Проконсультируюсь вечерком у мужа - как это сделать (если надо, конечно)

----------


## Crystal

> По поводу музыки я согласна с тобой Олеся.


Если все могут, значит и я смогу, наверное...

http://files.mail.ru/DJI7PA

Спасибо, Таня-Курочка! Благодаря тебе я освоила ещё одну новую ступеньку!

----------


## Светлана 911

> Надо было сразу сделать так... Учусь-учусь..
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/8KWLMD


Привет всем! Леночка, скачала  "деревню дураков", у меня комп, аж затрясло - вирусная угроза! Что же это?

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Привет всем! Леночка, скачала  "деревню дураков", у меня комп, аж затрясло - вирусная угроза! Что же это?


Да и у меня вирусняк  завизжал... Товарищи, осторожнее со скачиванием, если нет антивируса тем более!!!

----------


## solist64

> Да и у меня вирусняк завизжал... Товарищи, осторожнее со скачиванием, если нет антивируса тем более!!!


Скачал попробовал все вместе архивом, молчит Каспер!

----------


## Светлана 911

> если нет антивируса тем более!!!


Олесенька! Знающий народ рассказал, что любой антивирус пропускает до 5% безобразия в наши компы. Нужно проверять все - сама не умею, но слышала, что - обязательно.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет!По поводу затронутой темы из личного опыта скажу:без антивирусника работать вообще нельзя!У меня долгое время стоял Аваст,которым многие пользуются.Плюс в том,что он бесплатный.Огромный минус в том,что он пропускает столько вирусов,что потом за голову хватаешься!Еще хуже,если он пропустил и вирус быстро распространился.Переустановка Виндоус в данном случае-это цветочки! :Resent: Недавно поставил себе НОД 32.Это серьезный антивирусник,который при вирусной угрозе либо просто не дает скачивать зараженный файл,сразу его блокируя,либо,если он был скачан архивом и в процессе разархивирования был обнаружен вирус,блокирует его уже непосредственно в компьютере.Настоятельно рекомендую форумчанам ставить серьезные антивирусники типа НОД 32 или антивирусник Касперского.Поверьте,когда из-за наличия вирусов зависает компьютер и нет возможности работать,тратится уйма времени и нервов,чтобы все восстановить.Лучше один раз поставить серьезный антивирусник и забыть о данной проблеме!А еще я могу рассказать,как из серьезного платного антивирусника сделать бесплатный.Ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества! :Grin: Если кому-то нужно-обращайтесь!

----------


## Crystal

> у меня комп, аж затрясло - вирусная угроза! Что же это?


Света, вообще-то не должно так быть - у меня муж постоянно обновляет Касперыча и проводит полную проверку компьютера. Давно бы уже всё было "в мусорке". Я, конечно, не очень компетентна в этих нюансах, но "Деревня" у меня в компе уже больше года - ничего вроде...

----------


## Светлана 911

> Света, вообще-то не должно так быть


Леночка, я же без претензий. Случилось - написала. Я тоже - совсем не компетентна)))))




> Если кому-то нужно-обращайтесь!


Николай, нужно конечно ,у меня тоже Аваст, тока я думаю, мне понадобиться миксер и че-нить еще из кухонных приборов , что бы в этом разобраться :Grin:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> вообще-то не должно так быть -



*Светлана 911*, правильно говорит что разные антивирусы по разному реагируют...какой то кричит что вирус, а какой то ничего не кричит...у меня касперский и сказал что вирус!

----------


## Порубовы

> .Ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества!Если кому-то нужно-обращайтесь!


да разве же это не мошенничество? удалять ключи из реестра каждый месяц, чтобы программа думала, что она пробная? )))))))
а виндоуз у вас проверку проходит? обновляется? если да - то на сайте майкрософт есть их антивирусник. бесплатный.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я думаю, мне понадобиться миксер и че-нить еще из кухонных приборов , что бы в этом разобраться


Если нужен миксер-организуем и сделаем так,что будет работать! :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> удалять ключи из реестра каждый месяц, чтобы программа думала, что она пробная? )))))))
> а виндоуз у вас проверку проходит? обновляется? если да - то на сайте майкрософт есть их антивирусник. бесплатный.


Каждый месяц удалять ключи-это один из многих вариантов,причем не самый действенный и совершенный.Знающие пользователи уже давно это не применяют. :Blum2: У меня стоит программка,которая инсталлируется дополнительно к НОДу.Называется Т-НОД.При каждом входе в интернет она ищет рабочие ключи,лицензии и корректно(лучше в тихом режиме,чтобы НОД не беспокоить :Grin: )их вставляет.Чтобы нод не удалил Т-НОД,как модифицированный win 32,ставим ее в исключения.Все,НОД успокоится и не будет удалять Т-НОД,как потенциально нежелательную программу или модифицированный win 32.Обновления базы происходят несколько раз в день.Можно сказать,что благодаря этому у меня "вечный" НОД. :Yes4: Еще вариант- в настройки НОД в качестве сервера обновлений поставить адрес одного из бесплатных серверов обновлений,через который напрямую будут вставляться лицензии и ключи.Многие польуются этим вариантом,однако я предпочитаю Т-НОД,поскольку данная программа работает более корректно.Виндоуз у меня проверку проходит и обновляется(потому,что грамотно пропатчена :Derisive: ).Стоит WIN 7 максимальная.Так что,не жалуюсь! :Taunt: Что касается антивирусника из Майкрософт,считаю его применение нецелесообразным,т.к. серьезные антивирусники уровня НОД или Касперского намного мощнее и эффективнее! :Victory:

----------


## Порубовы

мощнее- да. но при этом и тяжелее.
нод не сильно тяжёлый? от каспера сил не было - всё висло. 
долго жили на вебе

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> мощнее- да. но при этом и тяжелее.
> нод не сильно тяжёлый? от каспера сил не было - всё висло. 
> долго жили на вебе


Если коротко,то НОД тяжелее Аваста,но легче Касперского.

----------


## Порубовы

ну у нас пока гарантия на нетбук - на нём одна лицензия. поэтому и антивирь майкрсофтовский.

----------


## Paracelsa

> от каспера сил не было - всё висло.


Касперским пользуюсь уже не один год. Согласна, ранешние версии были тяжелыми, нынешние - не сравнить. Машина реагирует спокойно, в режиме монитора на производительности не отражается никак, подтормаживает только на этапе обновления Каспера. Правда, это касается лицензионного Каспера :Yes4: 
Что же касается выбора антивируса, мнений много, случаев, что антивирус (любой) пропускает заразу, предостаточно. Поэтому при малейшем подозрении на заражение скачиваю "аварийный" вариант DrWeb (беру на официальном сайте, правда, чтобы дал скачать бесплатно, нужно поставить галочку что-то типа "для лечения собственного компьютера) и проверяю машину. Пока суперубойных ситуаций не было.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

*Приветствую всех всех всех...  что то в темке тиховато, я вроде не ВНОВЬ ПРИШЕДШИЙ
 ,но тем не мение хочу предложить вам свою наработочку, может кому пригодиться...* 
Породнение всем гуртом!  (авторск)

На разгульной нашей свадьбе каждый гость на веселе...
Молодые поженились, меж собою породнились
И я вижу четко по их лицам что и родне пора родниться!

Нет невесты лучше, краше, где родня невесты нашей??  (выход родни невесты)
Все кучнее собирайтесь, разглядеть ка попытайтесь,
Женихова где родня????????
Выходите, не ленитесь, во всей красе нам покажитесь, 
Чтоб посмотрели, хоть не зря ли,
Мы невесту вам отдали, не больны ли, не хворы,
Достойны ли такой жены?????  (выход родни жениха)

Станьте друг напротив друга, Сколько вас, аж мысли кругом….
Есть средь вас здесь дяди тети, бабушки- у нас в почете….
Буду вас частями звать, И друг с другом породнять!!!!
Щас узнаем кто есть кто.. Породнимся заодно!!!! 
_(ведущий зачитывает категорию, гости выходят, обнимаются, и танцуют... 
Под каждую категорию определенная смысловая нарезочка)_
•	Породняются пусть вмиг родители наших молодых….
Выходите поцелуйтесь…потанцуйте… не балуйтесь.
•	Породняются гурьбой дяди молодых между собой!
Им остается лишь бежать и друг другу руки жать….
•	В центр мы для породнения зовем тетей молодых….
Оюнимитесь, поцелуйтесь,  и станцуйте лишь для них…
•	Есть братья у молодых, пордненье лишь для них
Никого вы не стесняйтесь, жмите руки, обнимайтесь!
•	Есть у молодых сестренки, породняться пусть девчонки,
Обнимитесь кА скорей и танцуйте веселей….
•	Дедушки у молодых-все внимание на них…
Выходите в центр зала- руки жать пора настала….
•	Есть у молодых бабули- просто бабушки-лапули, 
Выходите обнимитесь, потанцуйте породнитесь….
•	Есть у молодых друзья, ведь без них никак нельзя….
Выходите дружно в круг, чтоб стали вы роднею вдруг!!!
•	А теперь на стенку стенка- обозначим переменку….
Породнились две семьи…- Отжигают-все свои!!!!! _(идут стенка на стенку, обнимаются)_
_(общий танец...С.Ротару  "одна Калина".)_ 

P.S  Буду рада если кому то придется по душе!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Люсьен2011

Олесенька спасибо,хорошенькое породнение. Такого нигде не встречала.

----------


## макушка

> Лучше один раз поставить серьезный антивирусник и забыть о данной проблеме!А еще я могу рассказать,как из серьезного платного антивирусника сделать бесплатный.Ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества!Если кому-то нужно-обращайтесь!


Николай,мне нужно!Заранее спасибо!!!Только я чайник,моей ловкости рук хватит?Например меня много девочек учило выставлять фото на аватаре,и нифига...А Ильич взялся и оба-на,я нарисовалась,не сотрешь!!!Теперь на вас надежда,вот это будет подарок к 8 марта!!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Олесенька спасибо,хорошенькое породнение


на здоровье, пользуйтесь!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай,мне нужно!Заранее спасибо!!!Только я чайник,моей ловкости рук хватит?


Здравствуйте!Постараюсь максимально просто описать процесс установки НОД и ТНОД для "чайников".В конце скину ссылки с самими программами и видеоуроки,как это делать.Там все описано и максимально разжевано.Общий ход процесса такой:сперва ставите НОД,потом,выйдя из интернета, отключаете защиту в НОД,для того,чтобы без проблем поставить ТНОД.Для этого жмете правой кнопкой мыши внизу справа на значек НОДа("глазик"),переходите в появившемся окне в пункт "отключить защиту от вирусов и шпионских программ" и кликаете.Когда защита отключена,ставите ТНОД.Потом нужно ввести ТНОД в исключения.Этот процесс будет описан в ссылке,приведенной в конце.Там описан общий ход добавления.В конкретном случае путь будет такой:Диск С,program files,TNod User & Password Finder.Потом включаете НОД так,как описано выше,только жмете на пункт "включить антивирусную защиту".В одном из видеоуроков описан путь вставки сервера,с которого можно бесплатно получать лицензии и ключи.Это тоже возможно,но ТНОД лучше,т.к. подобные серверы не всегда работают.Не пугайтесь,что процесс может показаться сложным.Посмотрите видеоуроки и еще раз перечитайте этот текст.И даже если будет уж совсем сложно,всегда можно пригласить профессионала,который Вам поможет!Вот такой Вам подарочек к 8 марта,как просили! :Derisive: 
http://files.mail.ru/WKJ8IF
http://files.mail.ru/0A2490
http://youtu.be/Yh3yJDElttQ
http://youtu.be/zYXgsdUwRbs
http://www.makak.ru/2009/07/16/kak-s...jonnyjj-fajjl/

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Ok: Олеся !!! Спасибо !!!

----------


## Светлана 911

> можно пригласить профессионала,который Вам поможет!Вот такой Вам подарочек к 8 марта,как просили!


Спасибо, Коля от чайника, большое человеческое, завтра и займусь!))))))))))))))))))))Будет , как в анекдоте: 
Муж вызвал настройщика пианино, тот стал "приставать" к жене. Муж сделал замечание, а тот ответил :"Мне показалось, что она тоже расстроенная..."

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо, Коля от чайника, большое человеческое, завтра и займусь!)))


Пожалуйста!Предлагаю заняться послезавтра!Завтра же праздник! :Yahoo:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Олеся !!! Спасибо !!!



Да не за что в общем - то!!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

_Вот спешу к вам с еще одним подарочком в честь восьмого марта....
а то темка с собственными наработками почему то затухла...._


«БРЕНД-ПАРА 2012»
Не для кого не секрет, что сейчас, в столь сложное время, мы очень часто предаемся мечтам, мы загадываем желания, строим в своей голове планы, грезим о них....Но как известно -мысли и мечты материальны  Итак, я приглашаю на нашу импровизированную сцену  5 мужчины и 5 женщин, которые готовы силой собственных мыслей повлиять на свою судьбу и исполнить все свои желания  (вых.  М. и Ж.,  м налево, ж направо)
Итак,  участники выбраны….  
По старинной легенде когда то давно Боги Олимпа разбросали людей по всему свету …ведь известно, что один в поле не воин….поэтому с тех пор каждый из них пытается найти себе половинку…. Тоже самое сейчас и сделаем мы с вами…. Но как? Очень просто….. Женщины- самые мечтательные существа….. Сейчас каждая из них поведает нам о своих скрытых мечтах…. И я уверяю вас, что они сбудуться…. 
Зачитывают карточки _(ищем пару среди мужчин)_
1.	Не буду я от вас друзья скрывать, хочу с владимиром жириновским танцевать
2.	А я без всяких разговоров хочу чтоб замуж меня взял Филипп Киркоров….
3.	Буду я друзья пряма категорично, хочу с Тарзаном танец неприличный
4.	Я буду счастлива конечно не случайно, когда со мною рядом будет мой кумир стасик михайлов….
5.	Для меня наступит счатливый момент если меня в кино пригласит наш президент 
Итак, наши звезные пары готовы и я объявляю конкурс  «БРЕНД - пара2012»
•	•	*Конкурс №1   Танец  - импровизация  «История Самопиара»*
Как известно, любая звездная пара никогда не упустит возможности лишний раз пропиарить себя . В этом мы сейчас убедимся…. _(объяснить задание)_
_(танец – пиар(реклама своей пары по очереди под нарезки _ 
•	*Конкурс №2  Кумир миллионов…*
Ну и конечно же результатом любого пиара является всеобщая известность, толпы поклонников, и наверняка, у каждойф нашей звездной пары в нашем зале уже появились свои фанаты, так?.... Но кто же станет обладателем премии «БРЕНД-ПАРА2012 »  Это мы сейчас узнаем следующим образом…. 
Звезды очень любят давать автографы. Но сегодня  автографы нашим звездным парам будете оставлять вы, дорогие фанаты  _( . Каждой паре лист и фломастер )_  Ваш автограф- знак вашей симпатии….  Пара набравшая наибольше количество автографов станет обладателем премии   «БРЕНД_ПАРА 2012»… Поехали….  
_(пары собирают автографы….под нарезку_

Ну чтож, мы начинаем подсчет голосов…. И обладателем премии «БРЕНД-ПАРА 2012 »- становится пара…..….  _ (фанфары, вручается награда)_ . Давайте искупаем их в бурных авациях!!!!!  Какая россыпь звезд  и известных персон присутствует сегодня на нашем торжестве, и я хочу пожелать вам…. Пусть счастье и радость любовь и удача всегда освещают ваш путь…. И если падающие звезды и вправду исполняют все желанья , то пусть ваша жизнь будет заветным звездопадом….. И я предлагаю наполнить бокалы и выпить За исполнение всех желаний_(фанфары)_

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Lillchen

Классно!! :Ok: 
но есть вопросы



> (ищем пару среди мужчин)


А мужички уже знают кого они исполняют?



> (танец – пиар(реклама своей пары по очереди под нарезки


А нарезочек много или для каждого своя в тему персонажу?




> • Конкурс №2 Кумир миллионов…


  :Ok:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Поясняю ...так как скинула рабочий вариант, без комментариев...




> А мужички уже знают кого они исполняют?


Нет... вот ты вызвала 5 м-выстроила налево, и 5ж... направо соответственно. Раздала карточки и м. и ж. У женщин написаны сами желания, у мужчин- роли (тарзан например)... даешь команду про себя прочитать карточки,ю  и не в коем случае не разглашать их содержимое без твоей команды, иначе желания не сбудуться.......Подходишь к каждой Ж., знакомишься, и она читает якобы свое желание... Потом среди мужчин находишь объект ее мечтаний.... Соединила в пару, и пусть ждут в сторонке...




> А нарезочек много или для каждого своя в тему персонажу?


Для каждого персонажа своя... В тему персонажу на ваш выбор минута-полторы....Например- Тарзан- можно что нибудь эротическое, михайлов- из его репертуара и т. д....

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

.Друзья....давайте все же поднимем темку собственных наработок!!! 
Новичков на форуме-пруд пруди, не поверю что вам нечем поделиться, сделать свой вклад в развитие нашего форума..... Ведь Бог делился и нам велел!
Вот на Ваш суд *мой* вариант Встречи молодых "ПОД РАДУЖНЫМ ЗОНТОМ"...Это моя авторская разработка идею кторой я почерпнула на нашем замечательном форуме.... Авторам-огромнейшее спасибо и низкий поклон.

*"ПОД РАДУЖНЫМ ЗОНТОМ"*встреча молодых в ресторане

Дорогие молодожены.... 
В ваш светлый день, счастливый и бесценный
Когда вокруг родных и близких целый рой.
Два ваших светлых сердца переполнены любовью,
А чувства наполнимы добротой....

И в эту светлую и добрую минуту
Стоите вы под радужным зонтом
И каждый цветик радуги как будто
Мы дарим вам в знак почести большой!

Красный
Вот красный цвет в подарок вам....
В любви живите, на радость нам...

Оранжевый
А цвет оранжевый от нас
Подарит радость вам сейчас

Желтый
Частичку солнца дарим вам
Успех сулит пускай делам...

зеленый
А цвет зеленый -на удачку
Большую денежную заначку

Голубой
Кусочек неба голубого 
Пусть принесет детишек много

Синий
А синий цвет вам во вниманье
Для исполненья всех желаний

Фиолетовый
А цвет фиалок ароматных 
пусть принесет мгновений сладких!

Дорогие .....и.....!
Пусть этот зонт вас хранит от ненастья
И вам   принесет семейное счастье
Любите друг друга и вечно цените
И радугу счастья друг другу дарите!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## optimistka17

Я пытаюсь понять для чего нужна встреча  под радужным зонтом и не понимаю..
Все, что я читаю, стараюсь представить зрительно. А тут- ступор.
 Стандартная картина. Гости собираются, ждут приезда молодых
 Родители с караваем , с бокалами.
 Приехали молодые. И что- им дается разноцветный радужный зонт и ведущий начитает читать стихи? 
 Не вижу картинку......

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

Это *элемент* моей радужной встречи..... Я это делаю так.... 

 Молодые подъезжают..... в центре стоит ребенок, чаще девочка в костюме радуги.... Держит зонт. от зонта отходят ленты разноцветные... их держат гости....    Я говорю приветственные слова в адрес молодых... Даю установку что свадьба "РАДУЖНАЯ"  (тема свадьбы)...Приглашаю молодых под зонт... А дальше зачитываю цвета поочередно.... зачитала цвет- гость, державший ленту этого цвета-отдает ее молодым... (в итоге они получаются в таком "КУПОЛЕ" из этих лент.... Красиво очень... потом уберали зонт и продолжали дальше...отпускали в небо шары с девичьей фамилией и пили шампанское, каравай..... 
Этот момент - один из элементов целого "Блока" встречи молодых на тему "РАДУГИ"

Кажется я объяснила доступно

----------


## цета

Выкладываю свое стихотворение о золотой свадьбе, может быть кому-нибудь пригодится.

Сегодня мы не просто собрались:
Здесь отмечаем свадьбу, да какую!!!
Марине с Лёней «Горько!» все кричат,
За жизнь в семье прекрасно Золотую!
Но прежде чем поздравить молодых,
Хотим мы рассказать, как всё сложилось,
Как вы смогли любовь свою сберечь
И из чего все это получилось.
Жила девчушка в Риге, паренёк
Мечтал военным стать – в училище подался,
И в славном городе Марину повстречал
И больше с нею он не расставался.
Ухаживал-то как! Не день, не год,
Пять лет всё встречи да по городу гулянья,
Жизнь не простая их ещё ждала:
Волнения, тревоги, расставанья.
Распределенье получив в Балтийск,
Уехали служить – там сын родился,
И закрутил забот водоворот
И смысл в жизни сразу появился.
Затем – Раздольное – далёкий край земли,
Тайга, туманы, сопки, дождь и слякоть,
Вам было не легко и вот тогда
Родился сын, и некогда поплакать.
Летели дни, недели и года,
Огонь любви горел, не угасая,
Марина берегла свою семью,
Заботой и вниманьем окружая.
Менялись на стене календари,
Вот дети выросли и появились внуки,
Семья росла и нашим молодым
Теперь совсем уж стало не до скуки.
Не властны над такой семьёй года:
Марина всех стрижёт, кто к ней приходит,
А Лёня корм усердно достаёт,
Где подешевле он всегда находит.
Он даст совет, как приготовить суп,
Как холодец сварить, пожарить рыбу,
Незаменимый Лёня кулинар,
За что ему огромное спасибо!!!
Здоровья вам, удачи и любви,
Живите долго: ещё раз по столько,
Ну а сейчас в честь Свадьбы Золотой
Все дружно громко крикнем «Горько! Горько!»

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Други,мне тоже нравится тема с радугой и вот, что я навояла.Это ещё сырой вариант,но вместе мы можем довести его до совершенства!
*Игровой момент на юбилее.Радуга*
Дорогие друзья, воздушные шары бывают самые разные белые, синие, золотые, красные,они вызывают восторг у людей.Кто со мною согласен выходи поскорей!
1)7 желающих.выдаю по шарику, на скорость надувают и завязывают.
Вед: Не зря мы подобрали шары разного цвета-это для того,чтобы у нашей им-цы сложилось о нас приятное и яркое впечатление.
Ну а сейчас мы с вами подарим нашей им-це радугу пожеланий.
2)Задача каждого придумать им-це пожелание по первой букве цвета шарика.
к-крепкого здоровья
о-отличного настроения и т.д.
После высказанных пожеланий гости встают за им-цей образуя радугу.
И вот тут ступор,надо еще что -то, чтоб красиво закончить, ну и в конце тостик за я ркую и красочную жизнь и, чтоб в ней как можно меньше было чёрного цвета!
Как идейка,если вместе разовьём буду рада! :Pig Ball:

----------


## цета

Ну вот ещё такая идея- молодые танцуют под песню "Погода в доме" (желательно в вашем исполнении), они держат в руках зонтик красивый цветной, свет приглушен, можно даже голубого цвета добавить, а гости, образуя круг, кидают серпантин через зал, он перелетает и молодые стоят под дождём из серпантина. Откуда идея эта? Уже и не знаю, но мне понравился такой вариант..

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Я пытаюсь понять для чего нужна встреча  под радужным зонтом и не понимаю..


 Люда, я делаю похожую встречу с радужным зонтиком или каруселькой на юбилее, когда мало людей, и радугу не сделаешь.

----------


## lga0605

> Попросила девушку моего сына перевести игру "А у меня в штанишках" на немецкий язык


Вообще-то, эту игру лучше проводить, доставая *вырезки из газетных заголовков*. Собственно, в этом весь прикол.

Хочу поделиться вот чем. 
Незатейливая вещь, но проходит уж очень хорошо, когда гости, очередной раз садятся за стол. 
Тамада предлагает разделиться на две команды - пол зала и пол зала, и *поиграть в угадывание песен*. Какая команда быстрее и дружнее запоет. Включается караочный вариант - куплет и припев. Среди фрагментов, в моей подборке, "Виновата ли я", "Листья желтые", "От улыбки", ударно проходит "Взвейтесь кострами". Последний фрагмент "Надежда", но без припева, к этому моменту разогретый зал исполняет припев акапельно.

----------


## iraida-6868

> Вообще-то, эту игру лучше проводить, доставая *вырезки из газетных заголовков*. Собственно, в этом весь прикол.


Просто у меня два варианта этой игры.

----------


## natly44

> Я немного растерялась от Вашего вопроса. Если Вы серьезно, то процесс вручения подарков, денег - называется сбором на сыр. А у Вас как называется? Кстати нет здесь темы свадебных традиций разных регионов. Было бы интересно ознакомиться - ведь у нас такая многонациональная страна Россия-матушка.





> Хочу поделиться тем, как у меня проходит гадание на первенца:
> Пусть знают наши молодые секреты свадебных затей, что часто в гнездышки пустые приносят аисты детей! Друзья, встречаем аиста!
> Звучит музыка "В мире животных". Вылетает аист (беру из гостей самого младшенького, заранее переодеваю его за кулисами в костюм, в одной руке- мешочек красный (на девочку), в другой - синий (на мальчика)).



всем привет! Прочла, решила тоже поделиться.Сбор денег на детей у меня на шоколадной свадьбе проходит так "Киндер сюрприз", коротко, свидетелей или маленьких детей прошу выйти и одеваю на них костюмы цыпляток: шапочка с гребешком и такая манишечка, в руках у них скорлупка пополам от боооольшого яйца(делала крепкое папье-маше), и вперёд, но ... свидетель - за девочку, св-ца - за мальчика. Я рассказывала об этом в "шоколадном"сценарии. И ещё про дарение подарков, Выезжала в Кичь-Городок, Вологодской области, так у них принято угощать гостя, после вручения подарка блином и вином, свадьба была 120 человек и пропустить этот обряд ну ни как нельзя, было оооочень красиво , мне понравилось!

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Люда, я делаю похожую встречу с радужным зонтиком или каруселькой на юбилее, когда мало людей, и радугу не сделаешь.


Ой, а про карусельку на юбилее можно поподробнее?

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> . Я рассказывала об этом в "шоколадном"сценарии.


А где можно заглянуть в этот сценарий кошоядный?Очень интересненько! :Tender:

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

> А где можно заглянуть в этот сценарий кошоядный?Очень интересненько!


и мне бы заглянуть! спасибо заранее.

----------


## Anelka

> Ну вот ещё такая идея- молодые танцуют под песню "Погода в доме" (желательно в вашем исполнении), они держат в руках зонтик красивый цветной, свет приглушен, можно даже голубого цвета добавить, а гости, образуя круг, кидают серпантин через зал, он перелетает и молодые стоят под дождём из серпантина. Откуда идея эта? Уже и не знаю, но мне понравился такой вариант..


Я такую идею нашла где-то здесь на сайте. С лета того года делаю, людям нравится.

----------


## Абра Кадабра

> всем привет! Прочла, решила тоже поделиться.Сбор денег на детей у меня на шоколадной свадьбе проходит так "Киндер сюрприз", коротко, свидетелей или маленьких детей прошу выйти и одеваю на них костюмы цыпляток: шапочка с гребешком и такая манишечка, в руках у них скорлупка пополам от боооольшого яйца(делала крепкое папье-маше), и вперёд, но ... свидетель - за девочку, св-ца - за мальчика. Я рассказывала об этом в "шоколадном"сценарии. И ещё про дарение подарков, Выезжала в Кичь-Городок, Вологодской области, так у них принято угощать гостя, после вручения подарка блином и вином, свадьба была 120 человек и пропустить этот обряд ну ни как нельзя, было оооочень красиво , мне понравилось!


А у меня тоже была свадьба, на которой всех гостей, подаривших подарок, угощали выпечкой домашней "Шишками", необычно, все остались довольны))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Это *элемент* моей радужной встречи..... Я это делаю так.... 
> 
>  Молодые подъезжают..... в центре стоит ребенок, чаще девочка в костюме радуги.... Держит зонт. от зонта отходят ленты разноцветные... их держат гости....    Я говорю приветственные слова в адрес молодых... Даю установку что свадьба "РАДУЖНАЯ"  (тема свадьбы)...Приглашаю молодых под зонт... А дальше зачитываю цвета поочередно.... зачитала цвет- гость, державший ленту этого цвета-отдает ее молодым... (в итоге они получаются в таком "КУПОЛЕ" из этих лент.... Красиво очень... потом уберали зонт и продолжали дальше...отпускали в небо шары с девичьей фамилией и пили шампанское, каравай..... 
> Этот момент - один из элементов целого "Блока" встречи молодых на тему "РАДУГИ"
> 
> Кажется я объяснила доступно


И сколько по времени такая "встреча" длиться?

----------


## natly44

> Ой, а про карусельку на юбилее можно поподробнее?


l
девчонки, в какую ссылку Вас отправить незнаю, но всё началось со страницы 104, конечно многое исправлено и доработано за 2 года

ой не ту ссылку вставила

----------


## Крымуша

По-поводу сбора денег на мальчика и на девочку... У меня часто выбирают вариант, когда этот сбор осуществляют новаые русские бабки. Матрена на мальчика, Цветочек на девочку. Бабки выходят и ведут диалог, заранее ессно отрепетированный с шутками прибаутками ( выбрала подходящие из программ кривого зеркала) и заканчивают тем что их пригласили не на праздник. а на работу, няньками... Кого нянчить-то надо мол? А ведущий отвечает, мы еще и сами не знаем. Вот и помогите нам узнать ...Ну и т. д. Собирать можно как в ползунки, так и в горшки. по желанию молодых. Но проходит весело. А в образах и деньги "выпрашивать" вроде  сподручней...

----------


## Ильич

> Вот на Ваш суд мой вариант Встречи молодых "ПОД РАДУЖНЫМ ЗОНТОМ"...Это моя авторская разработка идею кторой я почерпнула на нашем замечательном форуме.... Авторам-огромнейшее спасибо и низкий поклон.


Вот ты молодая, красивая, романтичная,....
Радужный зонт, много бла бла...
И я пришел на свадьбу, голодный... трезвый.. и ты мне про счастливую молодую жизнь бла бла бла бла.... б..... А мне хочется сеть , накатить грамулек двести закусить, покурить.. а потом я твои романтические вирши готов слушать бесконечно.., даже слезу пущу.....

Или

Приехали с поездки молодожены.. нагулялись, набродились, ноги устали, пузырики от шампанского из ушей выходят.. Счас бы за стол да порубать чего нибудь а тут ты с зонтиком и давай романтизьму подпускать да шары в небо отпускать...

Я к чему... я считаю, что от прибытия молодоженов до первой рюмки должно быть минимальное время. А романтику можно и позже запузырить ... Я так думаю.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

> всех гостей, подаривших подарок, угощали выпечкой домашней "Шишками", необычно, все остались довольны))))


а у нас это традиция....которая так уже поднадоела ))))

----------


## kiss9

> А у меня тоже была свадьба, на которой всех гостей, подаривших подарок, угощали выпечкой домашней "Шишками", необычно, все остались довольны))))





> а у нас это традиция....которая так уже поднадоела ))))


Только шишки вечером раздаем перед уходом гостей!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> И сколько по времени такая "встреча" длиться?


в общей сложности это десять-12 минут.... каравай молодые кусают-ломают-минуту.  да шампанское пьют- минута..шары отпустить - минуты три. и радужный зонт-семь рифмовок -5 минут.  я думаю это не так много. зАто ярко , красиво. Я соглашусь, что можно встретить молодых и обыкновенно-караваем- и дело  с концом. но хочется как то запечатлить это и преукрасить..




> Вот ты молодая, красивая, романтичная,.


 а вот тут спасибо. Ильич... комплементик отпустил....



> я счиаю, что от прибытия молодоженов до первой рюмки должно быть минимальное время.


согласна, безспорно...  но и 10-12 минут на мой взгляд-это не так уж много.  Тем более все это можно вариировать. Сейчас например-зима. Морозить людей конечно не хочется... Можно обойтись без ччего-либо. У нас например все чаще молодые не хотят чтоб их встречали караваем и шампанским-надоело говорят. Поэтому вариантов масса!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> в общей сложности это десять-12 минут....


Моя фантазия разыгралась на минут 40))))))))))))
И думаю - бедные молодожёны и гости)))))))))
Ильич мою мысль в слух сказал.
Просто с минуту примерно читал твой пост + я представил всё это как наяву, и мне это показалось очень долгим процессом........

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ*, Так что прости меня и Ильича!
[img]http://s20.******info/45d7f594e17b15fe79672925ec49e968.gif[/img]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1626185m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Моя фантазия разыгралась на минут 40))))))))))))


бурная у тебя фантазия я тебе скажу....  
все же должно быть четко и локонмчно. без лишнего бла бла....



> Так что прости меня и Ильича!


да я как то и  не обижалась.... а за цвяточечки спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> бурная у тебя фантазия я тебе скажу....


Ага, бывает так заносит - не могу остановиться)))))))))))

----------


## цета

И снова всем привет! Мне на свадьбе вот такое "рукоблудство" нравиться. Друзья невесты и друзья жениха- вызываем их, даю друзьям невесты белые или розовые шарики для моделирования (длинные такие шары- из них всякие фигурки вяжут), мужчинам даю тёмные шары (шарики предварительно дома надуваю и привожу уже готовыми "колбасами"), штук по 5-6 каждой команде, под музыку, команды, из шариков, делают жениха и невесту- девочки -невесту, мальчики- жениха. Когда фигуры наших молодых готовы, мы, по музыку, ведём их к жениху и невесте, сидящим за своим столом, и дарим им их фигурки, выполненные друзьями, нетрудно догадаться, что главное в фигурке жениха.  :Grin:

----------


## Порубовы

*цета*, а два шарика пятёрочки для фигуры невесты не надуваете? чтобы главного было больше

----------


## Порубовы

> но и 10-12 минут на мой взгляд-это не так уж много.


всё познаётся в сравнении. вот ролик - всего то 11 минут 8 секунд.
церемония в нём - меньше 10 минут. вроде не много....
или много?

----------


## Ильич

> ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ, Так что прости меня и Ильича!


АГА!

----------


## Ильич

Побрюзжу... можно?




> безспорно


БЕССПОРНО, несомненно, без сомнения, заведомо, очевидно. Ср. Действительно, Ясно и Истинный. См. действительно




> локонмчно


Лаконично 

То есть Олеся, срочно вслух Чехова почитать! :Taunt:  Здорово помогает, по себе знаю. :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Лаконично
> 
> То есть Олеся, срочно вслух Чехова почитать! Здорово помогает, по себе знаю.


Мною столько всего прочитано, и меня спрашивали Рус, ты же "книго глот", как можешь безграмотно писать? Не ужели ты не замечаешь как пишутся слова?
Тогда я не знал что ответить, а теперь знаю:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1619885m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Ильич

> Тогда я не знал что ответить, а теперь знаю:


Заню эту феню! Сам тикае сплциацьно пасил и пжаарался  что детсйвителньо чтаиется!
Ну так буквы то должны быть все правильные... Это у меня горе от ума, много очень много читал, по русскому в аттестате тройка но интуитивно знаю как правильно все пишется и чет нервно реагирую......

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но интуитивно знаю как правильно все пишется и чет нервно реагирую......


Мне пришлось "пол школы" учиться в Украинской, "пол школы" в Русской - грамматика у меня слабое звено))))))))))
А наша красавица, скорее всего, просто опечатку сделала :Grin:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> То есть Олеся, срочно вслух Чехова почитать! Здорово помогает, по себе знаю


Ох, Ильич, пристыдил так пристыдил!!! Каюсь! Вообще я очень даже грамотная!  Печатаю быстро-делаю опечатки но а иногда не задумываюсь просто... Меня оправдает то что я сейчас нахожусь на работе-юбилей у цыган!   быстро строчу между делом.... Но я тебе торжественно  обещаю быть внимательнее! Договорились???

----------


## Ильич

> -юбилей у цыган!


Склоняю голову и колено!
Юбилей??? У цыган!!!! Это уметь надо... Я не умею.
РЕСПЕКТ!

----------


## Ильич

> Мне пришлось "пол школы" учиться в Украинской


Ты как все украинские дети! Они тоже обучаются на мове, а разговаривают по русски, в итоге ни того ни этого языка не знают. Так что с языком у нас беда!

----------


## тихо

Неужели вы ещё это используете? Это я по поводу пивоводкобака.... Толичек -  :No2: Уж и не вспомню кто это придумал, но на форуме где-то даже есть этот талон техосмотра.

----------


## Абра Кадабра

> а у нас это традиция....которая так уже поднадоела ))))


Вот так, наверное, и с конкурсами и играми.... для кого-то "ниче се", а для кого-то "СТАРЬЕ"....Как же все таки здорово, что есть такие форумы, и что все мы можем общаться, делиться опытом и  дружить!!!!!!))))))))))))))))

----------


## цета

> цета, а два шарика пятёрочки для фигуры невесты не надуваете? чтобы главного было больше


Да у меня сообразительный народ всё время встречается- они шарики пополам складывают и невесте в нужное место приматывают- получается ещё лучше!

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Собственная наработка- музыкальный клип на песенку "Где-то на белом свете.."(большая просьба ведущим из г.Каменск-Уральский не брать,не потому ,что я жадина-говядина,а потому,что город маленький и мы работаем у одних и тех же людей,заранее спасибо за понимание)Еще,пару раз,как и любой новый конкурс,проводить не очень просто,зато потом-одно удовольствие,реквизит:1.медведь-шапочка 2.земная ось-гостья высокого роста 3.столетия-два гостя-живчика,на голову ободки с бомбошками на пружинках ,и в руки на палочках приклеенные ,заламинированные формата А-4 листы бумаги с надписью "100-летия" (как транспорантик) 4.лед и море - семейная, молодая ,любящая друг друга,с чувством юмора пара.На голову-ободок с надписями :"Лед"-мужчине,"Море"-даме,плюс даме еще и голубой платок,изображать волну 5.Земной шар-мужчина крепкой комплекции,на голову объемная  голубая шапочка для душа в белый горошек 6. два-три стула или лавка,чтобы на фразе :"Спят подо льдом моря..."-семейной паре было бы на чем проиллюстрировать слова песни.Начинаю так.-Дорогие влюбленные (или уважаемый юбиляр),сколько вы уже получили комплиментов в свой адрес,гости рассчитывают на взаимность.Расскажите же нам ,какие они ,ваши гости.(отвечает,хвалит).Уважаемые гости,чтобы комплимент "веселые" из уст молодых (юбиляра) не считать авансом,давайте общими усилиями на память  молодоженам снимем клип на песенку про медведей "Где-то на белом свете..."Вспоминаем слова.-Где-то на белом свете,там где всегда мороз трутся спиной медведи о земную ось...Стоп.Вот они,два первых героя нашей музыкальной истории:-кто самая высокая гостья-выходите,будете осью,ваш супруг или друг будет медведем(одеваю ему шапочку),репетируем без музыки.Ось стоит,вытянув руки вверх,медведь в образе подходит и иллюстрирует текст-"трется об ось".Вспоминаем слова дальше.-Мимо бегут столетия...Стоп.Вот наши следущие персонажи.Два живчика встают паровозиком,одевают ободки,берут в руки транспорантики и,высоко поднимая колени ,пробегают вправо и тут же влево.Репетируем без музыки.Вспоминаем дальше.-Спят подо льдом моря...Семейная пара одевает реквизит,репетируем:море ложится на стулья и колышет платком,изображая волну,лед сверху,от текста не отходим,руку козырьком ко лбу,смотрит вперед.Вспоминаем дальше.-Трутся об ось медведи,(тут уже все отрепетировано,тандем великолепный),вертится земля.Земной шар репетирует выход так:танцевать ламбаду,крутить руками фонарики и вращаться вокруг себя.Уважаемые гости ,все отрепетировано,сейчас я начну петь,не прозевайте свой выход,и я ,прямо как Юрий Гагарин говорю,-поехали.(Фонограмма,я пою,гости изображают текст песни 1 куплет и припев,потом строю всех на поклон.Иногда,если компания очень интеллигентная,момент "спят подо льдом" обсуждаю так.-Слово из песни не выкинешь,что  уж тут поделаешь,коли автор настаивает,что "море спит подо льдом"Столько лет песня живет,хит всех времен и народов,уважим автора,ничего в тексте менять не будем.Еще ни разу никто не отказался,проходит очень весело,особенно репетиции)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Юбилей??? У цыган!!!! Это уметь надо... Я не умею.
> РЕСПЕКТ!


Солидарен!




> Ты как все украинские дети! Они тоже обучаются на мове, а разговаривают по русски, в итоге ни того ни этого языка не знают. Так что с языком у нас беда!


Точь в точь))))))))))))))))))

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> А наша красавица, скорее всего, просто опечатку сделала


крнечно опечаталась...Рус заступаешься, молодец! 




> Юбилей??? У цыган!!!! Это уметь надо


я там только пою... сложного ничего.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я там только пою... сложного ничего.


А Я СНИМАЛ ДВАЖДЫ ИХ СВАДЬБУ КАК ВИДЕООПЕРАТОР!!!!!!!!!
Жёстко, но за то многое об их традиции узнал)))))))))))

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> А Я СНИМАЛ ДВАЖДЫ ИХ СВАДЬБУ КАК ВИДЕООПЕРАТОР!!!!!!!!!
> Жёстко, но за то многое об их традиции узнал)))))))))))


операторы обычно с непривычки повеситься готовы, некоторые даже сбегали посреди свадьбы. 
А обычаи у них да, жестковатые. но меня уже не берет... за 9 лет

----------


## Абра Кадабра

[quote="ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ;4341302"]А обычаи у них да, жестковатые. но меня уже не берет... за 9 лет[/quoteИнтересно, а что же у них за обычаи на свадьбе?Я пока ни разу не сталкивалась с подобным)))))Может прийдется, Олесенька, чего ждать?

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> большая просьба ведущим из г.Каменск-Уральский не брать,не потому ,что я жадина-говядина,а потому,что город маленький и мы работаем у одних и тех же людей,заранее спасибо за понимание)


Яночка, вот ты такая наивная, думаешь что так тебя и послушались твои мягко говоря "конкуренты"..... Даже если кто то и решиться взять и провести на твой взгляд даже самый генивльный твой авторский момент - это вовсе не значит, что украдут твою фишечку. Главное ведь не идея а как ее преподать... Можно из самого гениального сделать непонятно что. Мой совет- относитесь к этому проще. умный человек, зная что вы из одного города -не возьмет, а если уж взял- переделает до неузнаваемости. геологов очень много на форуме...

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> а что же у них за обычаи на свадьбе?Я пока ни разу не сталкивалась с подобным)))))Может прийдется, Олесенька, чего ждать?


 товарищи я вам с удовольствием обо всем расскажу, но чувствую что мы сейчас получим нагоняй за флуд не по теме.... Вопросы по интересам можно обсудить в флудилочке! задавайте

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а что же у них за обычаи на свадьбе?Я пока ни разу не сталкивалась с подобным)))))Может прийдется,


Они тамаду на свадьбу не заказывают.
Музыкантов фото фидео - ДА.
У них чёткое представление и порядок свадебных традиций.
Всё идёт по давним свадебным порядком, не нарушаемые многие столетия.
По этому нужды в тамаде нет)))))))))))))
Сами веселятся!

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Яночка, вот ты такая наивная, думаешь что так тебя и послушались твои мягко говоря "конкуренты"..... Даже если кто то и решиться взять и провести на твой взгляд даже самый генивльный твой авторский момент - это вовсе не значит, что украдут твою фишечку. Главное ведь не идея а как ее преподать...


Привет,Олеся!Может и наивная,но у нас город маленький ,всех ведущих знаю наперечет,тут на форуме видела двоих,поэтому и попросила.Возьмут,не возьмут-дело пятое,на их совести,я как бы свою позицию обозначила.Кстати,представляешь,1 конкурс,очень мною любимый,целый год никто по просьбе не брал.Теперь про то,как преподать...Вот это и бе-е-е-е-е-е-е-сит,что потом увидишь свою идею,но в таком исполнении,что стыдно становится и думаешь:-Ведь куча других моментов ,по плечу есть,зачем брать трудное начинающим?А один раз вообще так было.Звонок,здрасьте,вы Яна?,вот взяла диск с вашей работой,сделала все так же,а не пошел сценарий,объясните,что не так.Я спрашиваю,какой город,в ответ:-Каменск.Я говорю,что за смысл нам работать по одному сценарию,когда люди практически одни и те же,почему они должны дважды,трижды смотреть одно и то же.Ответ:-Всем кушать хочется.Для таких людей у меня нет ни времени,ни желания общаться.Другой случай.Звонок,здрасьте,это Яна?у меня есть несколько идей ,но в сценарий не ложится,поможете?Ответ:-Приезжайте,чем смогу.И едут,и пишем,и кучу своих идей даю,и потом друзьями становимся.Все же можно по людски сделать.Раздухарилась что-то я,ом-м-м-м-м-м,все,отпустило

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Еще одна наработка,и хоть Олеся надо мной "хихикает",попрошу Каменских не брать.Все на свадьбе делают шумовой оркестрик ,каждый на свой лад,я делаю так.Три стула,в середине "человек оркестр"-на ноги на атласных лентах крышки от кастрюль,между колен привязываем,в зубы свисток,в руки по бубну,на голову веселый паричок.Говорю,что он задает ритм,репетируем под муз.нарезку.На второй стул вызываю по рекомендации гостей того,у кого руки золотые,он у нас клавишные.В руки металлофон,на голову парик в стиле "рок",репетируем под "Рамштайн".На третий стул-семейная пара,они барабанная установка.Ему в руки мешок с надутыми шариками,ей их лопать ,когда он кладет шарик на стул,и понеслось,репетиция.Затем вызываю трех девушек на роль световых эффектов,они встают за стульями ,в руки по блестящему паричку из нарезанной разноцветной фольги,показываю простейшие три движения и,используя парички,как помпоны,быстренько отрабатываем синхрон.Вызываю опять же по рекомендации гостей 2 людей,про кого можно сказать:-король танцпола.Один будет марокасчиком,подпрыгивая и потрясывая бытылками с горохом,он издает звук:-Тр-р-р-р-р-рих-х-х-ха!Репетируем.Второй получает в руки старую домру,напичканную гайками,он должен,сделав ногу пистолетиком и потряхивая "гитарой" проскакать мимо сидящих на стульях слево направо,репетируем.Дальше я пою на мотив "Шизгары" незатейливый текстик:-А мы сегодня к вам пришли,и веселье принесли,будем петь и танцевать,юбиляра  (молодых мы) поздравлять.Шизгара,йо ,бейби,шизгара.Юбиляра,поздравляем,с днем рождения вас(2 раза),а в это время оркестрик исполняет все,что отрепетировали,проводить очень просто и зрелищно,попробуйте

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Еще одна наработочка.Клип на "Песенку про зайцев".
_
Попрошу Курицу,если можно(заранее извиняюсь,если просьба невыполнимая,компьютерный кретинизм   у меня Танечка) прикрепить к этому сообщению фото из темы "Багаж тамады" конец мая 2011 год,где я ,проявив неимоверные усилия и давление на оператора,упросила его, используя наставления Курицы,сфоткать реквизит к этому конкурсу и выложить его на сайт.
_[IMG]http://*********net/2602063m.jpg[/IMG] 
_Пожалуйста, вот твоё фото. Татьяна Курочка_
*Сам конкурс.*
6 человек:3 дамы,3 джентельмена увожу переодеваться в незатейливые костюмы.
Две осины-зеленые блестящие юбочки,в руки зеленые ленты,они по тексту песни трепещут.
Два зайца-шортики,шапочки ,нагруднички.Они по ходу песни -косят траву(Скачут каждый от своей осины особым образом-1-2-3-хвостиком подвигать,1-2-3-хвостиком подвигать,допрыгивают до травы и "косят" ее,один берет за обе руки,другой за обе ноги и несут в сторону).
Трава-на голове шапочка "Конопля"(когда комментирую,говорю,а какую еще траву могли зайцы в полночь косить ?),на шее -зеленое жабо,во время куплета трава -между осинами,то вырастает из земли,то врастает,на манер твиста.
Дуб-одет в зеленое пончо,на голове венок из листьев,в руках-искусственные листья,которые на словах:Где с дубов колдунов опадает листва...-он разбрасывает.

Пока переодеваю,объясняю каждому роль,благо песня известная,только делай по тексту.Когда участники готовы,объявляю каждого персонажа и он под определенную нарезку выходит: встречаем,дуб-бодибилдер(он ,демонстрируя мышцы выходит),трепетные осины,веселая травка,озабоченные зайцы.
Фонограмма,под которую я пою ,нарезана так:куплет-минусовка,припев поет сам Никулин,в быстром темпе сразу,и несколько раз подряд .
Когда начинается припев,я заранее ,пока переодевались,договариваюсь,что участники разбиваются на пары и дурят ,как хотят:играют в ладушки,прыгают чехарду и т.п.
И тут я резко говорю,-Стоп,замерли,они останавливаются в недоумении,кто в какой позе.Я продолжаю:-Посмотрите ,что с людями трава-то делает(В зале всегда смеются)Давайте-ка лучше по-нашему,по-родному все вместе поднимем водочки и бла-бла-бла...

Проводить несколько раз трудно,надо приноровиться,темп держать,настроение,а потом как по маслу.Удачи!

----------


## цета

Мне на Новый год вот такая штука нравиться. В самом начале вечера прошу народ, давайте мы сейчас(кто захочет) переведём стрелки наших часов на одиннадцать часов вечера, т.е. до наступления нового года остался час, в этот час застольные игры, тосты, лотереи и возможность поесть (дальше будет некогда). Дома делаю часы со стрелками - стрелки прикрепляю так, чтобы они двигались. Без десяти двенадцать, под минусовку, пою песню "Пять минут". Слова песни можно переделать под определённый коллектив, а можно оставить так, как есть. Финальные слова песни "часы двеннадцать бьют"- переводим стрелки часов на двенадцать и включаем бой курантов. Я сделала нарезочку боя курантов подольше- чтобы народ успел шампанское открыть, желание загадать, зажечь бенгальские огни и вот, под бой курантов, все кричат "ура", поздравляют друг друга, ну а дальше уже отмечаем наступивший Новый год. Вот такая репетиция семейного праздника. Может и не ново, но очень торжественно. :Smile3:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> хоть Олеся надо мной "хихикает"


Яночка так я же не хихикаю.... я просто реалистка.  сейчас каждый печется за себя.  а твк ты молодец что делешься. Просто не принимай все близко к сердцу.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> твой авторский момент


это ты автор???? :Ok: 

*Яна Аузинь*, 
надо же....у нас весь свадебный сезон эту фишку катали в области...А ты давно это придумала? мне просто интересно, с какой скоростью распространяются чьи то фишки...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> товарищи я вам с удовольствием обо всем расскажу, но чувствую что мы сейчас получим нагоняй за флуд не по теме.... Вопросы по интересам можно обсудить в флудилочке! задавайте


очень интересная тема...
у меня было два предложения такого рода по съемке и ведению...отказали...потому что работать день-ночь-день-ночь.... :Blink: , потом на деньги кинут...потом...короче ужасов всяких много наслушалась 
расскажи во флудилке
продолжительность?
как с оплатой?
ну и разные подводные камни..очень интересно...ЖДУ! :flower:

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Яна Аузинь, 
> надо же....у нас весь свадебный сезон эту фишку катали в области...А ты давно это придумала? мне просто интересно, с какой скоростью распространяются чьи то фишки...


Извини,не поняла про какую фишку ты спрашиваешь:про шумовой,про клипы?

----------


## Яна Аузинь

[quote="bycmarina;4342117"]мне просто интересно, с какой скоростью распространяются чьи то фишки..[/quotХотя,наверное,неважно,про что ты спрашиваешь,про шумовой ли,про клипы.Все придумано очень давно,лет 13 назад,может чуть раньше.Проработал этот сценарий у меня пару лет и в архив,потому что многие вед.у нас в городе стали это же делать,а вот года 2 назад такая ностальгия приключилась со мной,в силу романтичности натуры...Перебирала старые бумажечки,вытащила кормивший меня раньше сценарий,отшила заново костюмы и давай по новой его катать,с новыми подводками ,да манками.Проводила и не раз свадьбы,где невеста была с Украины и на свадьбу родня приезжала,может так до вас и добрались какие-нибудь фишечки?

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Яночка, видимо Марина говорила про клип "Где-то на белом свете"

----------


## Ильич

> Собственная наработка- музыкальный клип на песенку "Где-то на белом свете.."


Твою "Собственную наработку" вновь придумала в прошлом году Света СИЛЬВА! Идеи носятся в воздухе. То что придумала сама это сто пудов! 



> (Фонограмма,я пою,гости изображают текст песни 1 куплет и припев,потом строю всех на поклон


Но вот здесь вставлен принцип ""камыша" если тебе это что-то говорит. Готов выслать в личку видео с песчаной тамадеи  "твоих" медведей в современном варианте. :Yahoo:

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Яночка, видимо Марина говорила про клип "Где-то на белом свете"


Я все эти вещи в одно время сделала.Кстати,у меня получилось ответить на твое личное сообщение для меня?Ты получила мой ответ?

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Твою "Собственную наработку" вновь придумала в прошлом году Света СИЛЬВА!


А что тут придумывать-то.Берешь любую песню,да иллюстрируешь ее по тексту,используя костюмчики и смешной реквизит.Не удивительно,что такие очевидные вещи идут на ум разным людям,просто у каждого будет свой подход,да своя изюминка.А вот взглянуть на "современную версию" было бы очень интересно,заранее спасибо,если смогу увидеть.                   Сейчас,идя проторенной тропой,делаю клип на Пугачевский "Айсберг",тоже легко иллюстрируется,но пока сыровато,провела всего два раза,полного удовлетворения нет.Как разберусь,что мне мешает,выложу уже готовую версию и этого клипа.

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Попрошу Курицу,если можно(заранее извиняюсь,если просьба невыполнимая,компьютерный кретинизм у меня Танечка


Спасибо,Танечка,что помогла с фото

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Еще одна наработочка.Клип на "Песенку про зайцев".


 А у меня вертелась такая идея с песней "Ветка сирени упала на грудь..." и "Я вам не скажу про всю Одессу". Про себя назвала мюзиклом. Но так и не решилась провести пока. Может помозгуем ???

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Может помозгуем ???


Дара,здравствуйте,сложноватые тексты вы выбрали для иллюстрации,но...ничего нет невозможного.Так,навскидочку,для "Я вам не скажу про всю Одессу..."Подготовка гостей:1.Мужчина крепкого телосложения,любимчик компании-на роль Кости,но голову-ободок,заламинировать надпись "Костя"2.Лодка,привозящая кефаль.   Три-Четыре джентельмена встают хороводом-они лодка,внутрь круга поплотнее поставить дам,на голову им ободки с надписью "Кефаль",можно  для красоты им на талию привязать сшитые из блестящей ткани иммитацию рыбных хвостов,пусть они ими помахивают.Одному мужчине на талию завязать веревку,конец веревки отдать "Косте",чтобы он на манер бурлаков ее тащил на словах :-Шаланды полные кефали, в Одессу Костя привозил..."4.Три джентельмена на роль "Бендюжников".На головы им кепки-хулиганки,в зубы по сигарете.Поставить стулья спинками к зрителям и пусть они сидят там с начала песни,пока "Костя"тащит на веревке "лодку" с девочками.На словах:-И все бендюжники вставали...резко встают со стульев,поворачиваются к зрителям делают "блатное" движение -хлопок в ладоши,попеременно себя ладошками ударить в грудь,и развести руки на "распальцовку",одну ногу поставить на стул.5.Припев:Все участники мюзикла вашего и рыбы,и лодка,и Костя,и бендюжники танцуют синхрон из 2-3 повторяющихся движений(например-руки на плечи друг другу,попеременные махи ногами вперед и т.д.)А на словах песни :-Но и молдаванки и перессы обожали Костю -моряка-пусть все гостьи праздника бегут и обнимают"Костю"      Дара, конечно,сыровато и пару раз надо провести,в процессе  все встанет на свои места,но думаю -попробовать можно

----------


## Яна Аузинь

> Но вот здесь вставлен принцип ""камыша" если тебе это что-то говорит.


Ильч,здравствуйте.Мне не знаком этот принцип,жду просвещения с нетерпением.

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Так,навскидочку,для "Я вам не скажу про всю Одессу.


Я то же ничего про "камыш" никогда не слышала  и про твои клипы сейчас прочитала впервые.  А вот с твоей помощью - всё встало на   свои места и стало попроще и полегче. СПАСИБО !!!
Мне всегда казалось, что такие номера, где надо что-то изображать требуют особо артистичной публики (а мне всё такие как-то не попадались). Хотя вот сейчас прочитала твою подводку и поняла в чем моя ошибка.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> видимо Марина говорила про клип "Где-то на белом свете"


 :Yes4:  да





> Твою "Собственную наработку" вновь придумала в прошлом году Света СИЛЬВА! Идеи носятся в воздухе. То что придумала сама это сто пудов!


 :Vah:  нифигасе!!!

извините за офтоп - вырвалось!!! :Meeting:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Составила перестраивалку ЦВЕТНИК, когда готовилась к цветочному мероприятию...

Из книги помним мы волшебный семицветик.
Название его конечно…  ЦВЕТИК

Вдыхая цветов аромат - не думая больше о снеге,
и растворяясь в мечтах – мы прикрываем… ВЕКИ

Солнышком пригреты цветы в саду весеннем,
Отбрасывают в сторону свои серые… ТЕНИ

Живых цветов в саду прекрасней нет.
Разнообразный их чарует… ЦВЕТ

Бесценней вниманья, конечно же, нет,
Чем цветы, пусть стоят ни один и… ЦЕНТ

Очень нежный, чувственный шлют цветы привет,
Ведь отнюдь не долог, их аромата… ВЕК

В саду из роз, тюльпанов и гвоздик
Посажен превосходнейший … ЦВЕТНИК

----------


## Яна Аузинь

[quote="Дара27;4342921"]вот с твоей помощью - всё встало на свои места и стало попроще и полегче. СПАСИБО !!![/quotб       Спасибо за добрые слова,клипы проводить не бойся,даже если не то сделают,все равно будет смешно,а откомментировать можно хоть как(- Мы маленько от идеи автора отошли,случилась импровизация,родился тост:-Ну,за нестандартные пути решения жизненных дел ит.п.)

----------


## макушка

> Ты как все украинские дети! Они тоже обучаются на мове, а разговаривают по русски, в итоге ни того ни этого языка не знают. Так что с языком у нас беда!


Ильич,это точно!!!У меня ребенок когда жили в Украине путалась с буквами и,i.Так она писала  букву и и над ней же ставила точку.Нате вам обе!!!

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

К сожалению пока наработок в сфере свадеб и юбилеев у меня практически нет, но вот сценарии вечера встреч и бала выпускников имеются, с вашего разрешения выкладываю их здесь

 1.	Видео про учителей и школу.

1. Сто лет со дня последнего звонка.
Ну меньше чуть, а кажется - недавно.
И память - нить: не рвётся, хоть тонка.
И вспоминать и грустно, и забавно.

 2.	Я помню всех, с кем жизнь свела моя,
Но почему-то с каждым днём дороже
Те первые, те школьные друзья.
Увидимся ль когда-нибудь? Быть может.

 3.	И счаслив я, что  наступил уже тот час,
Когда, махнув рукой на все заботы,
Наш зал большой  собрал всех вместе нас,
Назначив нашу главную субботу?

 4.	Гори вся жизнь на медленном огне!
Без вас, друзья, да разве это жизнь?
И лишь одно сказать осталось  мне:
"Как здорово, что все мы собрались!"

Ведущий: Да действительно как это  здорово, когда в родной школе снова собираются вместе все старые друзья!!!!

Ведущая: Когда возникает мостик между прошлым и настоящим!!!

Ведущий: Когда сидишь в зале и гадаешь: ну кого? Кого же напоминает мне этот забавный ученик на сцене? 

Ведущая: И с восторгом догадываешься, что тебя,  только много лет назад!!!

Ведущий: Или когда встречаешь в коридоре своего учителя и грустью вздыхаешь – постарел...

Ведущая: Но когда он улыбнется тебе и протянет навстечу руки, с облегчением скажешь – да нет, слава Богу, все тот же!

Ведущий: И сейчас слово для приветствия предоставляется директору нашей школы Бахмутову В.А.!!! 
(приветственное слово директора)
Ведущий: Заметьте он ни капли не изменился!!! Ну а мы продолжаем наш вечер!!!
Ведущая: Скажите уважаемые друзья кто в школе всегда желанный гость?....(различные ответы из зала))

Ведущий:  Все это верно конечно, но вот приезд спонсоров в школу всегда значимое событие для всех  - и учеников и учителей! К  его приезду обычно  долго готовятся и ждут с нетерпением.  

Ведущая: И вот совсем недавно такое знаменательное событие случилось в одной из российских школ. Смотрим репортаж.

Девка в сарафане:  Едут!!!!Едут!!!!
Директор: Ну Людмила Анатольевна, не так  эмоционально!!!!
Девка в сарафане: Хлеб!!!! Где хлеб!!! 
Директор: Ну о хлебе то мы позаботились, а как насчет зрелищ?
Девка в сарафане:  А как же  программу целую репетируем уж месяц поди! (с хлебом)
 Директор: Милости просим!!
Девка в сарафане: Сильву пле…Дорогие гости Сильву пле Же ву при Авек плезир
Спонсор: Здрасссте! (отламывает хлеб) а где икра? Да! Видно и образование кризис не миновал!!!
Ну как тут у вас?
Директор:  Да как… Мебель старая, ремонт капитальный требуется…компьютеры ни к черту….
Спонсор: НУ не будем о грустном….
Девка в сарафане:  Пожальте откушать, чем Бог послал…
Спонсор:  Да неплохо бы с дорожки!  Эх, Марфуша, нам ли быть в печали….
(появляется стол)
Спонсор: Да бедновато… Ну да ничего зато от души… Простите… как ваше имя отчество…
Девка в сарафане: Людмила Анатольевна….я
Спонсор: Должность. Оклад.
Девка в сарафане: Замдиректора по ВР…(спонсор вопросительно) Ну   как это… главная по досугу…..
Спонсор: Ух ты….Ну организуйте нам … досуг….
(девка с директором переглядываются) 
Директор: Не гневись… не разумеем мы чего надобно…..
Спонсор: Ну спойте что - нибудь, что вы там обычно поете..
Девка: Обычно…..А!  У курского вокзала стою я молодой…подайте Христа ради мне рубль золотой….
Спонсор: Какой это еще рубль!!!!Что за репертуар у вас….То ли дело мы раньше это вам не тилитили…..
Спонсор: Эх …не до песен мне  Вот вы говорите олигархи .. олигархи … Да нам  олигархам молоко за вредность надо давать  Журнал Форбс прямо так и указывает…. Ну да ладно засиделся я тут… Дела ждут…
Директор и Девка в сарафане: А деньги?!!!!
Спонсор: А да деньги, посмотрел я тут…как выживете: Мебель старая, ремонт капитальный требуется…компьютеры ни к черту….
Директор: Да-да…
Спонсор: И решил… так и быть ……денег я с вас не возьму….
(музыка)

Ведущий: Скажи Даша, сколько раз ты за годы  учебы  посещала кабинет директора?
Ведущая: Ни разу!!!
Ведущий: Значит 10 лет прошли впустую!!!
Ведущая: Почему?
Ведущий: Потому что там иногда происходят нешуточные страсти!!! Смотреть всем!!!

Директор( сидит за столом, стук в дверь): Да-да войдите!!!
Учительница: Я пришла чтобы официально заявить вам Модест...Иванович, что больше  не могу!!!
Директор: Что не можете?
Уч: Не могу учить этого вашего Иванова!!!!
Директор: Что значит вашего? Он такой же и  ваш как и мой!!!
Уч: Помилуйте Христа ради, не могу я больше.... он мне всю душу вымотал... Я ночами не сплю, я корвалол пью ведрами!!! (берет походную фляжку)
Директор: Ну будет вам... будет....
Уч: я его убью!!! Я себя убью в конце концов!!!!
Директор: Прекратить истерику!!!! Тут вам не театр!!!!Тут храм!!!  Науки!!!
Уч: ААААА!!! Несчастная я...
Директор: Ну что на этот раз?
Уч: Он разбил стекло в туалете!!!
Директор: Дорогая ты, ой вы моя... разве это стоит твоих ….ваших слез....Ну завтра я поставлю новое....
Уч: Правда?....А еще я ему сказала, что отведу его в кабинет к вам...А он мне: «Вы же понимаете, что связываться с директором себе дороже!!!!»
Директор: Ну это  он правильно сказал... Молодец!
Уч: Что!!!!
Директор: Молчу...молчу..
Уч: А вот это...полюбуйтесь.... журнал!!!! Семь двоек за четверть...
Директор: Да многовато...Одну из них между прочим вы поставили!!!!
Уч: И то завысила!!!!
Директор: Возмутительно!!!
Уч: Возмутительно то что он мне объяснил это тем, что у него плохая наследственность!!!
Директор: Что!!!!???? Сюда его подлеца, да за ухо....
(Учительница возвращается с учеником...)
Директор вместе с учительницей ругают его(включается звук бензопилы)
Ученик: Пап!!! Мам!!! Ну ладно хватит вам , а!!! Пошли домой  я картошку пожарю.... (Обнимает, целует их в макушки уводит за ширму)

Ведущая:  Дим, вот ты себя кем представляешь через 30 лет?
Ведущий: Ну не знаю, отцом а может даже и дедом....А ты?
Ведущая: Человеком!!!
Ведущий: В общем тоже  трудно представить!
Ведущая: Еще труднее представить, что было бы если бы следующее видео показать выпускникам 1982 года на их выпускном вечере!!!!
Ведущий: Да!!! Но и сейчас я думаю оно будет им интересным, и не только им...

Блок 3 Выпуск 30 лет назад
(видео)
Беломытцева: Ну что молодежь!!! Я собрала вас сюда для того, чтобы сказать что у наших предков юбилей!!!
Гришин: Опять 25!!!
Беломытцева: Тридцать!!! Тридцать лет как окончили школу!!!!
Гришин: Да уж это точно праздник!!! Тридцать лет как отмучились!!!!
Беломытцев: А давайте мы им устроим фейерверк!!!
Гришин: Да !!! Это они любили!!!Как дискотека так фейерверк!!! Особенно д. Сережа Тонких был спец! Благодаря ему 5-6 человек с гирляндами под глазом ходили!!!
Захарченко: А мама говорит, что врать нехорошо!!!
Гришин: Да мне папка рассказывал!!! А он врать не будет!!!

Беломытцева: А может их в Сковородку отправить!!!
Климова: Нет ну вы воообще, да они и так там каждую субботу зависают. Нам уж сходить некуда...
Беломытцева: Вот и сидим дома... с их внуками....
Захарченко: К тому же мама говорит, что алкоголь это яд!!!
Климова: Скажи своей маме что есть отличное противоядие -  рассол!!!
Захарченко: У меня предложение — а давайте им устроим школьную предметную олимпиаду!!!
Гришин: Да ты что!!! Мы только только успели таблицу умножения выучить!!!
Беломытцева: Тогда спортивную!!!
Захарченко: А мама говорит что черезмерные физические нагрузки в этом возрасте губительны для здоровья!
Гришин: Какой возраст!!! Они у нас еще огого!!!(видео с мужчинами)
Климова: Ну ладно  а для  мам может Стаса Михайлова пригласить?
Гришин: Да за такие деньги я и сам спою как он! (фонограмма) Деньги на ветер!!!
Захарченко: Тем более, что моя тетя говорит, что деньги лучше хранить в Россельхозбанке!!!
Беломытцева: А может им турпутевку организовать!!! Сейчас  я туроператору позвоню!!!
Климова: а фирма-то надежная?
Беломытцева: Надежная « Двое из ларца — одинаковы с лица» называется(видео с Савельевыми:  Мама приезжай скорее, сало кончилось, уж последний мешок картошки доедаем!!!))
Беломытцева: Ясно... Что же делать?
Гришин: А давайте устроим им путешествие во времени!!! 
Хором: Как!!!
Гришин: Да тут у нас один умелец машину времени собрал!!!Испытать надо!!!!
Климова: А ну как П.И. Улетучится, физику как  будешь сдавать? А!!!!
Гришин: Для родителей  ничего не жалко!!!
Климова: Ладно! Давай своего умельца!(видео со Зверевым С.)
Зверев: Что хотите?
Беломытцева: Хотим, чтобы наши родители сбросили лет эдак тридцать!!!
Зверев: Без проблем!!!
Климова: Чтоб мамы сапоги- чулки обули, мини юбки напялили! Папы брюки — клеш  натянули!!!!(собираются в кружок шепчутся смотрят на экран)
Беломытцев: Бабуля!!! Пришивай скорее чулки к сапогам, надевай мини-юбку и айда к нам!!!!
Из зала: Бегу внучек!!! Бегу маленький!!!!
Беломытцев: И друзей прихвати!!!
(под музыку выходят выпускники)
Выпускники: Вы кто такие? 
Хором: Мы ваше счастье!
Выпускники: Да действительно когда такие дети  - это счастье!!!
И это еще не всё! В далеком городе Ноябрьске, что в Сибири ожидает с вами встречи еще один ваш одноклассник  _____________

Беломытцев: Бабуль а у меня для тебя сюрприз!
Беломытцева Марина:  Какой?
Беломытцев: Я тебе хочу подарить волшебный телевизор!  Там ты всегда молодая!!! Включай скорее!!!(фото альбом)

Песня («В  последний раз»)

(видео ЕРАЛАШ??????)

Блок  20 лет назад 
 Веселая музыка,  выход малышей, стихи
Смена музыки (метель)

Февраль метет, в одежды изо льда 
Оделся мир, покорный и беспечный. 
А вы опять торопитесь туда, 
Где свет добра и знаний бесконечный. 

Где ждет птенцов гнездо и череда 
Рукопожатий крепких и знакомых, 
Где школа, словно яркая звезда 
Вела вперед дорогою из дома. 

Знакомый двор, ступеньки, яркий свет 
И, кажется, волненье это слишком 
Прошло уже, немало -  20 лет 
А сердце бьется, словно у мальчишки. 

И выпрыгнуть готово, убежать, 
Стыдясь чего-то, совести, наверно 
Ах, скольких мы успели потерять 
В борьбе за рост, стремительно-карьерный. 

Родители!!! Вы  целых 20 лет!
Уже  сражаетесь с судьбою
И поражений и побед уже немало за спиною

И песть вам будет хорошо 
Сегодня с нами в этом зале
И чтоб отдохнули вы душой
и что-когда-то не сказали
Сегодня скажете уже...
(вступительное слово моё)
(пригласить на сцену 20 летников)
5 лет
КАААНЕЕЕЕЦЦЦ!!!
Гимн

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

приходилось открывать кафе, вот кое что осталось:

Открытие кафе «Меланж»
1 вед: Добрый вечер, уважаемые дамы и господа! 
2 вед: Мы рады вас приветствовать на открытии _________________«Меланж»!
1 вед: Кстати, а ты знаешь, что такое меланж?
2 вед: Ну, насколько мне известно, это  и цирковой номер, объединяющий элементы нескольких различных цирковых жанров, это и пряжа,  состоящая из разного рода нитей, это  и кондитерская смесь, это  и…..
1 вед: Молодец! Но разве все это  имеет отношение к нашему кафе?
2 вед:   Всё конечно нет, но самое главное то, что меланж -  это смешение, сочетание, коктейль!
1 вед: Ну конечно!!! Кафе « Меланж» это сочетание вкусной кухни, приятной обстановки и радушного приема!
2  вед:  Это коктейль хорошего настроения, дружеского общения и радости новых знакомств!
1 вед: Сегодня в нашем зале собрались люди разных возрастов и интересов, но всех нас объединяет одно -  желание прекрасно провести вечер!
2 вед: Мы поддерживаем это желание   и рады предложить  вам все самое лучшее! 
1 вед: Поверьте, господа, мы подобрали для вас самые вкусные и изысканные блюда!
2 вед : Весь список огласите, пожалуйста, коллега!
1 вед: Сейчас   – сейчас! Все готовы? (достает откуда-нибудь рулон бумажных полотенец или туалетной бумаги) Итак, оглашаю(перечисляет несколько блюд)
2 вед: Ты что это все читать будешь?
1 вед: Да нет это только десерты ….Ну так что? Дальше  читать?
2 вед: Да я думаю нет, все что душе угодно наши посетители прочитают сами в меню..
1 вед: А нам остается только добавить, что помимо хлеба вас ожидают ещё зрелища: мы с коллегой постарались  и   нашинковали игры и конкурсы, 
2 вед: приготовили лучшие ингредиенты для музыкальных коктейлей .
1 вед: Так  что надеюсь вы проведете незабываемый вечер в нашей компании. 
2 вед: Я уверена, что кафе «Меланж» станет любимым местом отдыха для жителей Оренбурга! 
Ну а для начала позвольте представиться:


1 вед: Какие вы сегодня добрые, красивые позитивные и я надеюсь что всю эту доброту и позитив вы будете дарить на протяжении всего вечера друг другу!
2 вед: А я думаю, прогноз сегодняшнего вечера будет таким (муз «Кайфуем» )
1 вед: 
Наш первый тост за хозяев  в кафе, благодаря которым наш праздник сегодня состоялся!
Ну что ж, наполнены бокалы!
Все дорогие гости в зале! 
Меланж  – кафе прекрасное,
Друзья! Вам это  ясно? 
Вам пожелаем процветанья
И исполнения желанья! 
Клиентов - благодарных только,
И пусть у вас их будет столько, 
Чтоб составляли новый план,
Как вам расширить ресторан!!! 
 Как говориться: За пир во всем мире! 
2 вед:  А знаете ли вы друзья, что истинные гурманы говорят:  посуда в ресторане не обязательно должна быть серебряной, но повар должен быть золотой. 
1 вед: Мы уверены:  у вас  будет сегодня возможность по достоинству оценить мастерство  наших поваров,  а потому наш второй тост за тех, кто сегодня колдует у плиты,
1 вед:  и конечно  за тех, кто не чувствуя усталости по первому зову  приносит нам заказ.
2 вед: За поваров, барменов и официантов, друзья!!!!
1 вед: А теперь настало время выпить за  наших дорогих посетителей, которые вместе с нами отмечают день рождение кафе «Меланж»!
2 вед: Сейчас мы с вами проведем аукцион пожеланий! Я вам предлагаю на каждую букву названия кафе придумать пожелание, те кто назовет варианты получат лотерейные билеты по которым мы в дальнейшем разыграем призы!
Итак,  начали!
Дорогие гости кто родился под знаком Овна встаньте пожалуйста!
Для вас сегодня особые подарки, т.к. ваш знак зодиака совпал со знаком зодиака нашего кафе! Аплодисменты счастливчикам!!!
1 вед: Дорогие друзья!  Мы уверены, что у каждого из вас  есть  любимое  блюдо.
2 вед: Мы просим вас сейчас мысленно представить его. Сосредоточтесь, не думайте ни о чем другом. Хорошо представили?  
1 вед:  А я сейчас с помощью волшебного колпака  и попробую угадать, о чем же вы думаете!
 (Выборочно надеваем  колпак на гостя, для каждого включается песня, ради прикола можно включить песню типа « Я убью тебя, лодочник», или « ты отказала мне 2 раза»  которую можно прокомментировать: я ж просил о еде подумать. Или иностранную песню включить и прокомментировать: о! даже иностранцы есть- )
"Чашка кофею",  "Люблю я макароны", "Русская водка, что ты натворила", "Бананы лопала бомба", "Если б было море пива, я б дельфином стал красивым, если б было море водки, стал бы я подводной лодкой", " У самовара я и моя Маша", "Бананы, кокосы, апельсиновый рай", "А вокруг сникерсы, сникерсы", "Я шоколадный заяц", "Она жует свой орбит без сахара", "Малиновое вино"..
Добавь песни: «Два кусочека колбаски»,  « ….я поеду в Ногайбак буду кушать бешбармак»

1 вед: Я думаю, наши повара учтут ваши предложения и уже совсем скоро эти блюда станут неотъемлемой частью меню кафе «Меланж»
2 вед: а сейчас всех тех, кто удостоился поварского колпака я приглашаю для вручения приза.
(поставить в круг и не объясняя, что приз достанется последнему кто держал его до окончания музыки,  попросить потанцевать,  предавая коробочку друг-другу)

1 вед:  Жили у бабуси, три веселых гуся. Один серый другой белый, третий был зажарен..
2 вед: и доставлен на наш аукцион! Помните ли вы сказку про золотого гуся? 
1 вед: все кто прикасался к нему не мог оторваться.
2 вед: Наш гусь конечно не золотой, но попробовав его оторваться тоже невозможно.
1 вед: Есть ли в зале желающие попробовать гуся?(они конечно найдутся)
2 вед: вот и замечательно! Можно смело объявлять..
Хором: Аукцион!!!!

Конкурс с буквами Приготовила загадки про каждую букву, буквы, естественно, не по порядку, кто угадывает, получает букву и выходит в центр, а потом, когда все буквы отгадают, предлагаю составить слово использовав все буквы, которые находятся на данный момент на танцполе.
Слово торжество

1 вед: Друзья! А знаете ли вы, что  все любители спиртных напитков делятся на четыре категории: выносливые, положительные, застенчивые и малопьющие, поднимите руки те кто считает себя выносливыми, положительными, застенчивыми и малопьющими.
Выносливые - выпьют, а потом их выносят.
Положительные - как выпьют, можно положить, и будут лежать, с места не сдвинутся
Застенчивые - выпьют и за стены начинают держаться. 
Малопьющие - пьют и пьют, и все им мало... Я надеюсь, что мало нам сегодня не покажется, ведь наши столы ломятся от великолепных яств и заморских напитков. 
2 вед: Кстати о напитках… На недавних выборах какая партия победила?
1 вед : Единая россия!
2  вед: Правильно, но среди наших посетителей  партия любителей пива набрала бы абсолютное большинство!!!
1 вед: почему?
2 вед: Да потому, что ассортимент пива в кафе «Меланж» необыкновенно богатый!!!
1 вед: есть ли среди вас, друзья, любители пива?
2 вед: а любители загадок?
1 вед: А есть ли те,  кто любит загадки про пиво? Итак, загадки!
Пиво – сказка (3 медведя). 
Пиво – злак (Ячменный колос). 
Пиво – пенсионер (Старый мельник). 
Машинное пиво (Жигулевское). 
Пиво – гордая птица (Сокол). 
Пиво – животное (Белый медведь). 
В названии пива звучит одна из сторон света (Красный восток). 
Пиво – мужское хобби, страсть (Охота).
У эттого пива видов не мало 
Я бы по цифре пиво узнала 
Кто "тройку,четвёрку,шестёрку" прикупит 
Кто-то "девяточку" крепкую любит 
Готовит его не Прибалтика 
Пиво из Питера (Балтика) 

Праздник будет Ваш прекрасен 
Вместе с пивом (Афанасий) 

Бутылочку выпил и ты молодец 
Ведь это отличное пиво (Стрелец) 

Коли климат ваш суров 
Грееем ноги с пивом(Бочкарёв) 

И трудяга и бездельник 
Хвалит пиво (Старый мельник) 

А это пиво просто восторг 
Оно называется(Красный Восток) 

Его ты пей хоть так,хоть сяк 
Всё -равно оно (Толстяк) 

Скоротаешь быстро ночку 
С пивом (Золотая Бочка) 

Коль ты король,приближен к трону 
Пей )Сибирскую Корону)
Анекдоты можно и не рассказывать
-Когда мужчина без разговоров соглашается идти поливать огород? 
- После того, как выпьет три бутылки пива. 

Пиво - величайшее изобретение. Колесо, конечно, тоже ничего, но колесо с рыбой - все-таки не то... 

Жена - мужу: - Hе понимаю, как можно проводить все воскресенье в пивном баре? - "Hе понимаю", "не понимаю"... Зачем же говорит о вещах, которых ты совсем не понимаешь? 

Из пивного бара поздно вечером вываливаются мужики. - Что это за странный запах? - спрашивает один. - Это свежий воздух, - замечает прохожий. 

Жена бранит мужа, поздно вернувшегося из пивной: - Решай, или я, или пиво? - А сколько пива? - ошалело спрашивает муж. 

Жена приглашает мужа обедать. - Hет, вы только полюбуйтесь на нее, - возмущается муж, - в доме ни одной бутылки пива, а она последние деньги на еду истратила! 
Вед: Я так поняла что в зале очень много любителей пива, переход к кричалке???
КРИЧАЛКА: Женщины в зале говорят «Йо-хо-хо», если согласны с тем, что говорит ведущий, или « Йа-ха-ха», если не согласны. А мужчины все вместе повторяют одну и ту же фразу «И бутылку пива» 
- Так хотелось бы машину ( «Йо-хо-хо»; «И бутылку пива») 
- В жёны-прима-балерину 
- В кошелёк одну валюту 
- В Ниццу – хоть бы на минуту 
- Каждый день на стол – шашлык 
- И подругу – просто шик! 
- На футболе кайф ловить 
- Водочку покрепче пить 
-И работу бы полегче 
- И здоровье бы покрепче 
-под «МОДЕРН ТОКИНГ» станцевать!
И в «Меланже» зависать
Манок "Пивной аукцион". 
- Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов. Те, кто называет пивные слоганы, приглашаются принять участие в 1-ом туре. Набирается 7-10 участников. 
Н-Р: Пиво Арсенальное 
Слоган пива: Арсенальное. Пиво с мужским характером. 
Пиво Охота 
Девизы: Выдержано до крепости. 
Крепость и выдержка. 

Конкурс "Пивная дегустация". 
- "Рожденный пить, не пить не может". Каждому участнику конкурса подается два стакана с пивом; нужно определить, что это за пиво; темное - "Соляная пристань", светлое - "Шихан"; победитель становится участником "супер - финала". 

Манок "Пивная мудрость". 
- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника. 
- "Пословицы" для конкурса: 
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная"); 
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке"); 
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро"); 
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах"); 
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво"). 
Конкурс "Передай пиво другому". 
- Набранные участники передают под музыку бутылку пива. Как только музыка останавливается, у кого в руках оказалась бутылочка - выбывает из игры. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в конкурсе не останется 5 участников.
Как утверждают древние, вести беседу - настоящее искусство. А вести беседу жестами — просто высший пилотаж! Почему жестами? Да потому, что наступает момент, когда за столом говорят все одновременно и никто никого не слышит. Спасение одно — мимика и пластика. Начинаем отбор двух очередных претендентов на праздничное угощение. Аукцион жестов. Вспомните и покажите жесты только одной рукой. Для примера — вот самый популярный (Делает жест, обозначающий предложение выпить.) Продолжайте! 

А теперь давайте поаплодируем, чтобы зарядить купоны наши купоны на выигрыш.
Розыгрыш призов

----------

Иньчик (28.07.2018), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

Ну и выпускной:
Сценарий выпускного вечера «Перекресток» 
Выход выпускников

1Ведущий
Есть у каждого детства свой адрес. 
С ним расставшись, мы станем взрослей. 
И бродить ваше детство оставим 
В стенах школы любимой своей. 
2Ведущий
Уведет нас все дальше дорога. 
Школьных лет не вернуть, не забыть. 
И хотим мы сегодня немного 
Вместе с вами чуть-чуть погрустить. 
3Ведущий 
Километры родных коридоров 
Привели к перекрестку дорог, 
Чтобы каждый, прощаясь со школой, 
Верный жизненный путь выбрать смог. 
4Ведущий 
Еще совсем недавно мы  на этой сцене весело шутили по поводу экзаменов...загадывали желания и слушали неповторимую трель последнего звонка. Но остановились наши школьные часы. Не прозвенит звонок, не позовет в класс, не соберет всех вместе. 
5Ведущий: 
Сегодня мы подошли к одному из самых важных перекрестков и с первыми лучами нового дня каждый из нас пойдет по новому пути. Он пройдет через коридоры и аудитории выбранных нами учебных заведений. 
Ведущий: 
Каждый из нас  перед выбором. Куда поведет нас жизнь, на каких дорогах отыщется наш перекресток? 
Ведущий 2 
И как всегда на пороге чего-то нового, неизведанного хочется оглянуться назад, еще раз мысленно пробежаться по заветным уголкам школьной жизни. 
Ведущий 2 
И поэтому сегодня мы вместе в вами  пройдем заново по школьным коридорам, которые 11 лет назад казались такими нескончаемо-длинными. Школьные коридоры самые фантастические в мире, потому что они имеют особенность с каждым годом становиться все короче. 
Ведущий 
На нашем пути встретятся самые необычные кабинеты, в которые мы обязательно заглянем. Итак, отправляемся в путь.
Блок 2 детство
Ведущий: А вот и самый первый кабинет. Он  - в самом начале долгого школьного пути .
Ведущий: Ну так давай  приостановимся и заглянем в него. Оттуда раздается такой веселый смех Интересно кто там?
Ведущий: Ну конечно мы, только совсем маленькие…
видео
Выпускник 1 
А еще в том далеком первоклассном детстве -  наши первые учителя, наша первая пятерка, первая запись в дневнике. 
Выпускник 2 
Да, я согласена.  Там первые удачи и неудачи. Слёзы от первых ошибок и поражений и радость первым победам. 
Выпускник  День начинался, как сон на голубой веранде, 
Как детская мечта, где учатся летать 
Как солнце сквозь листву, как нежное дыханье 
Как песенка без слов, пропетая с листа. 
Выпускник  
День был, как новый дом, в цвет голубой окрашен, 
В предчувствии чудес кружилась голова... 
Давай же все дела и все заботы наши 
Оставим дням другим — не стоит рисковать. 
Выпускник 
Но день. Вот этот, день. Ах! Как же он прекрасен! 
Пока еще ты сон - блаженствуй и блажи, 
Опять звенит звонок. Мы снова в 1 классе 
И впереди урок с короткой темой жизнь. 
Выпускник 
Наши дорогие первые учителя:……………………., мы просим вас подняться на сцену. 
(выпускники дарят им цветы) 
Выступают первые учителя. 
 Блок Родители
Ведущий 1  А что это за непонятный гул за одной из дверей?  Голоса, вроде бы, не детские. 

Ведущий 2 
Что гадать!? Давай приоткроем дверь и посмотрим. Нет, подглядывать некрасиво! Давай прочитаем название кабинета. 
Ведущий 1 
А что там написано? Ну-ка «Родительская»… Это что? Там родители что ли? 
Ведущий 2 
Именно так! Но почему доска не протерта? Взрослые люди! 
Ведущий 1 
А что там написано? 
Ведущий 2 
Вроде бы… Вроде бы мама. 
Ведущий 1 
Мама... Это ее нежные руки качали тебя в колыбели, ее радостный и счастливый взгляд следил за твоими первыми шагами.
Ведущий: 
Это она всегда готова прийти к тебе на помощь, поддержать, ободрить. Это она прошла с тобой нелегкой, порой тернистой, школьной дорогой.
Ведущий: И сегодня они тоже рядом, (выходят мамы)
Проходит время, и солнце светит.
Ах, как нежданно взрослеют дети!
Но я привыкну.  Я постараюсь.
Большие дети - большая радость.

Взрослеют дети, стареют матери,
и веет запахом осенних трав.
Не скажешь сыну: "Останься маленьким!"
Сын не послушает - и будет прав.

Но я привыкну, я буду сильной,
я только счастья желаю сыну.
Зачем так близко грохочут грозы?
Большие дети -  большие слёзы.
Проходит время, и солнце светит.
Ах, как нежданно взрослеют дети!
Я буду рядом, не помешаю.
Большие дети - судьба большая.

ролик «Мамы»+песня 
Ведущий 2 
Дорогие родители! Сегодня вы собрались на последнее родительское собрание, посвященное выпуску ваших детей из школы. Как свидетельствует статистика, ваша активность падала по мере того, как росли ваши дети. Чем старше они становились, тем реже вы посещали школу. 
Ведущий 
Но, все же, вы, дорогие родители, немало выстрадали, пока доучили своих детей до 11 класса. А пока вы учили своих детей уму разуму знали ли вы, о чем мечтают ваши дети?
Ведущий:  
Правильно!.... Не знали. А мы мечтали что когда- нибудь станем  совсем взрослыми и сможем разговаривать с вами на равных…
Ведущий : Итак утро после вручения аттестатов: Родители и дети меняются местами.
Сцена 1
 Дочь: (зевая) Куда это ты в такую  рань?
Мать: На работу …
Дочь: ААА ну да. Кстати юбку можно бы и подлиннее, не на танцы идешь… Да макияж не такой вызывающий.
Мать: Ну вот опять двадцать пять у нас все на работе так ходят… я че одна такая….
Дочь: Да что с тобой спорить, только вот начальник ваш мне почему то  все время выговаривает за твой внешний вид. Как вы мать одеваете .. Как вы мать одеваете..
Мать: Ну ладно хватит, А!
Дочь:  Ладно  уж, юбку вот тут поправь и что б никаких репетиций там, дома в пять и ни минутой позже…
Сцена 2 
Сын: Пап! Ты вчера мою машину брал?
Отец: Брал… Ну а че такого ты ж сам разрешил….
Сын: Ты ж говорил только до Иван Иваныча доехать, а сам на всю ночь
Отец: Да ладно всю ночь…
Сын: Кстати…А знаешь что я в бардачке нашел? А!!!!
Отец: Да это не мое…
Сын: Еще скажи Иван Иваныча 
Отец: Ну да ….
А чье же еще….
Сын: Розовые такие с кружевом….Ой смотри у меня….
Сцена 3
Мать погружена в  компьютер. Рядом бокалы, чипсы
Сын: убирая на поднос мусор: Нет ну кто- нибудь в этом доме будет убирать за собой или да  замучился я уже по дому ваши кружки убирать…
Мать: Угу…
Сын: Оторвись от компьютера то спроси хоть сын мож тебе помочь че, а
Мать: Угу….
Сын: На работе то хоть как дела…
Мать: Нормально….
Сын: Нормально!!! А кто опять квартальный отчет запорол? Пушкин?….
Мать: Да сдам все нормально будет…
Сын: Сдам…И перестань в конце концов свои носки под кровать прятать!
Мать: Угу
Сын(уходя) не цените вы меня….не любите
Сцена 4 
Отец и сын смотрят телевизор, слышны звуки любовной сцены, Отец с сыном переглядываются. Сын закрывает глаза отцу….
Сцена5 
Дискотека 
Танцуют девушки. Одна из них отдаляется_ Але, мам, ну как вы там не спите, белье вытащили из машинки? Забыли небось….А фарш вытащили из холодильника? Тож забыли? Вот и сидите голодные теперь… Нет ну ничего без меня не могут как маленькие….ей богу…
Сцена 6 
Сын: Пап слышь как там на работе у тебя? Никто не обижает?
Отец: Да так один там… я говорит типа все равно начальником отдела раньше тебя буду….
Сын: Может мне поговорить с ним?
Отец: Да нет сын типа я сам разберусь…
Сын: Ну если че,  ты знаешь я за тебя горой…Краба давай(пожимают руки)

Ведущий 2 
На всех дорогах, перекрестках, тропинках школьного пути 
Есть кабинет, который в школе никто не сможет обойти 
Меж этажами расположен, как между небом и землей 
Путь к знаниям был там заложен, написан маминой рукой. 
Ведущий 1 
Да действительно обойти кабинет директора  невозможно!!!! Школьный путь каждого из вас начинался с заявления от наших родителей на имя директора школы. 

Ведущий 2 
И вот сейчас полноправный хозяин этого кабинета скажет свое напутственное слово.
Ведущий: 
Директор средней общеобразовательной школы -!  Просим на сцену!
Выступление директора:
Ведущий: Скажите, а это за кабинет? Оттуда выбивается свет  необыкновенной силы и красоты?
Директор: а это - оранжерея у нас….
Ведущий: Что то не припомню… теплица  вроде была , а вот оранжерею….
Директор:  О это оранжерея не совсем обычная – она виртуальная. Там мы с любовью и трепетом выращиваем медалистов.
Ведущий: Расскажите - ка об этом подробнее….
Директор: лучше покажем….
(сценка учителей)
Вручение   медалей.
Помнишь, нас учили быть птицами? 
Ах, не отворачивай голову! 
Птицами с волшебными лицами – 
Чистыми, высокими, гордыми. 
Птицами, летящими за море. 
Чтобы обернуться, и – заново. 
В клювиках – созвездия спицами.
Помнишь, нас учили быть птицами? 

Помнишь, нас учили жить с песнями? 
Как нам не сиделось за партами! 
Мы бежали в рай, где под лестницей 
Маялась гитара инфарктами. 

И не знали мы, черти скрытные,
Трогая ресницы ресницами, 
Что уже тогда были с крыльями. 
Помнишь, нас учили быть птицами? 
Песня???
 Ведущий 2 
Коридоры, как и дороги, имеют свои повороты, обочины и островки безопасности. Вот на такой островок безопасности мы сейчас и вступаем. 

Ведущий 1 
А что же в школе является островком безопасности? 
Ведущий 2 
Конечно же классные кабинеты! Именно стенам классных кабинетов известны все наши тайны. А поведать тайну можно только находясь в безопасном месте. 
Ведущий: Именно в стенах  родного класса происходили самые интересные события, 
Ведущий 1 Кузнецов
Встречайте! Самый спортивный, самый веселый, самый активный 11 класс «А» и их островок безопасности. Можно видео «об нас 11а»
 Песня 11а прощай школа
Ведущий: И снова встречаем! Самый неугомонный, самый трудолюбивый, самый дружный 11 класс «Б» и их островок безопасности. 
(визитная карточка 11 «Б»,  вручение аттестатов Вот здесь можно танец мальчиков сделать но только не лебедей) 

Блок Педагоги
Ведущий:  А знаешь куда мне всегда хотелось заглянуть, но как то не решалась…
Ведущий: Куда?
Ведущий В учительскую…
ВедущийНу так в чем же дело? Пойдем
Ведущий: Да как то страшновато….
Ведущий: Да теперь можно…тем более там никого нет…
Ведущий: Нет,  слышишь голоса что же они там обсуждают…
Ведущий: Да это они фотографии смотрят….наши. плачут почему-то…
Выпускник Видно расставаться не ходят
Выпускник: Утешим как можем
Выпускник: А как?
Выпускник: Да много ль учителю надо… Доброе слово….Зовет выпускников 
Ребят, сюда идемте!!! (преговариваются между собой)
Выпускник1: С тех пор, как вы опустили свой перпендикуляр на наши сердца, мы никак не можем найти радиус окружности для описания своих чувств. 
Выпускник2 И никакая таблица логарифмов не сможет извлечь корень из наших кубических страданий. 
Выпускник Клянемся вам теоремой Пифагора, что вечно будем медианой во всех треугольниках вашей жизни. 

Выпускник: Наше уважение к вам не измерить  никакой мерой из таблицы СИ
Выпускник Мы будем помнить вас так  же долго как правило жи-ши
Выпускник Любовь к вам будет такой же крепкой как царская водка
Выпускник  Бесконечной,  как горизонт
Учитель! Дни жизни своей, как один,
Ты школьной семье посвящаешь,
Ты всех, кто учиться к тебе приходил,
Своими детьми называешь.

Но дети взрослеют, от школьной скамьи
Дорогами жизни шагают
И в памяти носят уроки твои,
А в сердце тебя сохраняют.

Любимый учитель, родной человек,
Будь самым счастливым на свете,
Хоть трудно порой достаются тебе
Твои непослушные дети.

Ты дружбой и знаньями нас наградил,
Прими благодарности наши!
Мы помним, как в люди ты нас выводил
Из робких смешных первоклашек.

Вручение цветов учителям. Здесь можно песню  Школа № 7
Ведущий 1 
Педагоги все прекрасны, 
Каждый чем-то, да хорош! 
Только лучше наших классных, 
Не старайся, не найдешь. 
Ведущий 2 
 Просим на сцену подняться сейчас, 
Видеть хотим добрый  свет ваших глаз

Совсем недавно мы сдавали ЕГЭ Вы переживали за нас наверное не меньше чем наши родители и вот теперь мы хотим устроить для вас шуточное ЕГЭ  И конечно все также будем за вас переживать.

(Выпускники подходят к классным руководителям и выводят их на сцену) 
1.	Часть А: Могли бы вы вывести формулу ученического счастья?
2.	Часть В: В чем смысл жизни?
3.	Часть С: Кто виноват и что делать?
4.	Вам Вручаются сертификаты «Гордость школы»

Ведущий: Мне кажется нам пора передохнуть..
Ведущий: Где бы найти тихий и уединенный уголок?
Ведущий: Да его и искать не надо -  вот он….
Ведущий: Библиотека!
Ведущий: Она же комната психологической разгрузки
Ведущий: Она же место обитания освобожденных от физкультуры учеников.
Библиотека!  когда вокруг  темно
Мне  лишь твое окно горит на свете,
Там  повесть о Ромео и Джульетте
Там  быль и небыль, вместе, заодно.
С  ТатьянИванной мудрой и седой
За полками, где машет из обложки
Нам  д’Артаньян в подклеенной одежке,
Мы  часто говорили о обо всем
Диван там старенький как будто бы ковчег,
И каталог, звучащий как поэма, –
Свети как прежде ярко неизменно,
Библиотека! И родной наш человек!
Блок Актовый зал

Ведущий 1 
По каким бы коридорам и кабинетам вы не ходили, всегда находился перекресток с указателем «Актовый зал», он же «Столовая». А там…
Ведущий: Сосиски….
Ведущий: Не только, Там-   всеми горячо любимая сцена. 

Ведущий 2 
Сколько же всего она перевидала на своем веку, сколько услышала… 

Ведущий 1 
Это удобное место, где можно скоротать урок. 
Ведущий 2 
Главное, что бы тебя там не обнаружили. 

Ведущий 1 
Назначить свидание любимой девушке. 
Ведущий 2 
Лишь бы она от физкультуры была освобождена. 
Ведущий 1 
А еще там пропадали  практически ежедневно наши артисты 
Ведущий 2 
Кстати вот и они, Ну и я с ними пойду 
Нарезки из КВНа про школу.
1.	Внезапный приезд Лабузова
2.	Выпускницы Кузнецов
Выпускник 
Дописана последняя глава 
Из книги, что зовется нами школой. 
У каждого из нас она своя, 
И грустной получилась, и веселой. 
Выпускник 2 
Мы так спешили, время торопя, 
Мечтали поскорей поставить точку. 
И отзвенел последний наш звонок, 
А мы у детства просим в прошлое отсрочку. 
Выпускник 3 
Еще бы раз влететь на этажи, 
Ворваться в кабинет без разрешенья 
И написать с ошибкой слово «молоко», 
Не захотеть учить таблицу умноженья. 
Выпускник 4 
А кто еще ошибки нам простит 
И дерзкое, порою, поведенье 
В сто первый раз нам скажет: 
«Ну, смотри, последнее даю предупрежденье!» 
Выпускник 5 
И как бы грустно не было сейчас 
Выпускникам, учителям любимым, 
Мы точно знаем к каждому из нас 
Все в этой школе были так терпимы. 
Выпускник 6 
Куда б дорога ни вела, 
Уходим, с трав сбивая росы, 
Частицу Вашею тепла 
Мы в сердце бережно уносим. 
Выпускник7 
И помним мы Вас неспроста, 
И как Вам трудно не придется, 
В Вас навсегда и доброта 
И радость жизни остается!

Финал
Ведущий 2 
Что за странные звуки? У нас разве школа с музыкальным уклоном? 

Ведущий 1 
Может быть, не гадать, а приоткрыть дверь в тот кабинет? 

Ведущий 2 
О! Да тут целый хор выпускников! 
Выпускник 1 
Мы хотим посвятить нашим учителям последний урок музыки. Каждая нота ... Все. До! 
Выпускник 2 
Дорогие наши учителя! 
Выпускник 3 
Следующая нота! Все. Ре! 
Выпускник 4 
Решительно и бесповоротно посвятившие себя любимому делу. 

Выпускник 5 
Следующая нота! Все. Ми! 
Выпускник 6 
Милые, обаятельные, любимые! 
Выпускник 7 
Дальше! Все. Фа! 
Выпускник 8 
Фактически все обо всем знающие. 
Выпускник 9 
Следующая нота! Все. Соль! 
Выпускник 10 
Соль на раны сыплющие в исключительных случаях. 
Выпускник 11 
Дальше! Все. Ля! 

Выпускник 12 
Ля-ля-ля поем мы сегодня своим педагогам в последний раз. 
Выпускник 13 
Дальше! Все. Си! 
Выпускник 14 
Сильно любящие своих учеников. 
Выпускник 15 
Последняя нота! Все. До! 
Выпускник 16 
До свидания! - говорим мы сегодня вам. Мы любим вас! 
Финальная песня

----------

дюймовка (31.01.2017)

----------


## цета

Мне очень нравиться вот такая "Узнавайка". Это я провожу в небольших компаниях на днях рождениях. В зависимости от коллектива, что-то убираю из пунктов. Когда выносишь пакетик, народ оживляется "Ура, подарки!" Читаем первое определение  предмета, люди высказывают свои предположения- нужно делать это (читать определения и отвечать) по возможности побыстрее. народ с первого определения, как правило, не угадывает, читаем второе определение. Победителю дариться угаданный предмет. Так можно собрать неплохие наборчики, типа- пиво и рыбка, витамины и пипетка, ну и т. п.  :Yes4: 

Узнавай-ка

Помада
1. Она идёт всем женщинам.
2. Каждая женщина предпочитает свою.
3. Когда муж приходит с работы и у него это обнаружено, то жена бывает в гневе.
4. С ней плохо целоваться.

Рыба.
1. Это есть в любом магазине.
2. Некоторые мужчины едут за этим далеко и надолго.
3. Про тех, кто это добывает, рассказывают много анекдотов.

газета.
1. Мужа от неё не оторвать.
2. с ней знаешь всё.
3. «Спид-инфо» - тоже она.

Туалетная бумага.
1. Это что-то длинное.
2. Но берут понемногу.
3. Раньше было дефицитом.
4. Она обычно в туалете.

Мозаика.
1. Из неё можно сделать картину.
2. Она бывает большая и маленькая.
3. Продаётся в красивой упаковке.
4. Её очень трудно складывать.

Спички.
1. Это деревянное маленькое тоненькое.
2. Есть головка, она играет важную роль.
3. Может быть пожар.
4. Необходима курильщикам.

Приправа.
1. Это очень любят южные люди.
2. Здесь всего полно.
3. Очень жжёт, но вкусно.
4. Это добавляют в суп.

Мыло.
1. Есть в каждом доме.
2. Вкусно пахнет.
3. Можно пускать пузыри.
4. В баню берут с собой.

Открытка.
1. Это дарят к празднику.
2. Можно отправить по почте.
3. Есть музыкальные.
4. На них написано «С юбилеем!»

Чупа-чупс.
1.Лакомство для всех.
2.Бывает с начинкой.
3.Круглый, как шар.
4. Всегда на палочке.

Колготки.
1. Женщины на них работают.
2. Их любит Боря Моисеев.
3.Бывают разного размера и цвета.
4. Измеряются в «денах»

Пиво.
1. И это тоже может пениться.
2. На пене делают деньги.
3. Раньше было в бочках.
4. Бывает «Жигулёвское»

Презерватив.
1. Это можно купить везде.
2. Продаётся всегда в упаковке.
3. маленьким детям это не покупают.
4. С этим не бывает детей.

Витамины
1. Это полезно и детям и взрослым.
2.Они небольшие, круглые или в таблетках.
4. В аптеке продают.

Свеча.
1. Чаще всего это длинное и тонкое.
2. Непременный атрибут праздника.
3. О ней вспоминают, когда нет света.
4. Бывают в церкви.

Лимон.
1. Это такой фрукт.
2. Иногда так называют деньги.
3. Фрукт южный, но может вырасти у нас на окне.
4. К чаю очень хорош.

Фломастеры.
1. Это большая радость для детей.
2. Они могут высыхать и тогда их выбрасывают.

----------

L@ris@ (04.12.2018), Иньчик (28.07.2018), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Порубовы

> Рыба.
> 1. Это есть в любом магазине.
> 2. Некоторые мужчины едут за этим далеко и надолго.
> 3. Про тех, кто это добывает, рассказывают много анекдотов.


бывает в речке, в озере, в море и в домино
дают в столовой по четвергам




> газета.
> 1. Мужа от неё не оторвать.
> 2. с ней знаешь всё.
> 3. «Спид-инфо» - тоже она.


спид-инфо - а точно не журнал уже?
бывают жёлтые и приличные
бабушки в ней семечки продают
раньше клеили на стены при ремонте

----------


## цета

> бывает в речке, в озере, в море и в домино
> дают в столовой по четвергам


 не-е, фишка в том, чтобы сначала было не очень понятно, но есть такие индивиды, которые с первого определения всё угадывают, а если сразу "бывает в речке, в озере, в море и в домино"- то рыбку придётся сразу отдать. :Yes4:

----------


## Dimona

Момент на юбилее. Как подвести к этому моменту решайте сами, это дело вкуса и тематики праздника...
Необходимо обыграть следующие строчки (А. Пушкин.) "Евгений Онегин"

ПАРУ СЛОВ О ЗНАЧИМОСТИ СЕГОДНЯШНЕГО ИМЕНИННИКА   

 Он знак подаст – и все хлопочут;
 Он пьет – все пьют и все кричат;
 Он засмеется – все хохочут;
 Нахмурит брови – все молчат…

и как предложила закончить этот момент Наташенька Стадник (спасибо)

... почему в зале такая тишина, потому что именинника будет поздравлять ....

----------


## цета

Мне на свадьбах- днях рождениях вот какая фишка нравится - подводку чуть изменить и ... я говорю молодым: "пригласите на эту сцену те супружеские пары, кто является для вас образцом семейной жизни, пар пять-шесть (родители тоже), молодые сами называют пары- никто никогда не отказывался, говорю, что семейная жизнь- это всё очень здорово, ла-ла-ла,но, к сожалению, в жизни бывают не только пряники (радости), но иногда случаются и трудности. И вот у нас на этом разносе лежат все трудности, которые могли бы произойти с нашей молодой семьёй. Что мы с ними можем сделать?" Народ орёт "уничтожить"! "Правильно! Давайте сейчас мы дружно уничтожим ла-ла-ла чтобы и следа от них не осталось. На разносе лежат эдакие импровизированные конфетки. Покупаю заранее фрукты и офощи, примерно одного размера типа : помидор, яблоко, груша, сладкий перец, киви, сырой картофель, абрикос- ну всё что фантазия нарисует съедобного, заварачиваю их в подарочную бумагу- делаю типа конфетки, завязав концы завязочками. Пары разбирают конфетки, мы их перед всеми разворачиваем, оглашаем у кого что, жалеем тех, у кого невкусно и вот, под музыку, на скорость ,поедаем все эти несчастья и горести. Призы участникам. Всё- горести уничтожены- дальше у молодых только радость и счастье!

----------


## Валя Файт

> Пары разбирают конфетки, мы их перед всеми разворачиваем, оглашаем у кого что, жалеем тех, у кого невкусно и вот, под музыку, на скорость ,поедаем все эти несчастья и горести.


А я вот думаю, всё, что связано с едой, пусть останется за столом, т.к.поедание в конкурсах может привести к непредвиденным и неприятным результат - я это и испачканая одежда или... народ  играючи может и  подавиться.

----------


## lga0605

Я тоже против игр с едой, но вот такой вариант, все же использовал. Знаете, старый избитый конкурс, когда молодым приносят яблоко с воткнутыми спичками, а они, вынимая их поочередно говорят ласковые слова. Я предложил вместо спичек кормить с ложечки йогуртом. Так, это все довольно трогательно выглядит, да и коробочка небольшая, не объешся.

----------


## цета

> это и испачканая одежда или... народ  играючи может и  подавиться.


 У меня ни разу такого не было- никто ни разу не подавился, пара же поочереди откусывает от фрукта, или может быть народ у меня был неторопливый, я никогда их не подгоняла "быстрее!" Просто съедали- не торопились. А, да, у нас же помидоры- единственное, что может испачкать одежду, не такие, как у всех людей- китайские, а они не текут- не учла я такой разницы, всё ж у нас иначе, на краю Земли. :Grin:

----------


## Я&нина

провела в начальной школе праздник "Чудо-дерево", по Чуковскому фотки и описание здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136237&page=2

----------

окси 777 (12.06.2018)

----------


## Люсьен2011

> всё, что связано с едой, пусть останется за столом


В качестве гостьи,я была дважды жертвой  конкурсов связаных с едой. На свадьбе была эстафета: одеть малыша затем накормить йогуртом и напоить соком. Я была в роли малыша, тошнотики были наградой до конца вечера.А на юбилее под музыку танцевали вокруг стаканчиков. Музыка выключается кто успел взять стаканчик ему 30 гр наливают, а кому не достался выбывает. Закончилось всё тем же. Так что не стоит гостям праздник портить,мы ведь не знаем какой будет реакция их организма.  Может это надо было в другой теме написать:Конкурсы которые не следует проводить.

----------


## Дирина

> гтовила День Милиции и прочитала сказку про репку,написанную МаЛеной.Понравилась безумно!!!я ее немного переделала и добавила нарезки.Вот что получилось.
> 
> сказка о том,как Дед Вован Репку сажал.
> Жил-был следователь Дедушкин Владимир,для своих прсто Дед Вован.Ваши апплодисменты нашему герою!
> (выходит Дед под песню"Вова-чума")
> Узнал он,что в огороде его ничего не растет,чахнет и вянет,потому что все культуры держит в страхе местный авторитет Репка.Вызвал Дед Репку себе в кабинет
> (подношу микрофон к Деду и звучит:"А теперь горбатый,я сказал горбатый")
> Ну что ж ,встречаем Репку!
> (выходит Репка под "как известно мы народ горячий"из м/ф"бременские музыканты")
> ...


Можно нарезочку irina-dyadik@mail.ru

----------

Светик Шарфо (19.01.2018)

----------


## Дирина

> показал слайд - шоу.


подскажите какой программой пользовались??? Презентация майкрософт???

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Дирина*, 
PowerPoint...

----------


## Dimona

Танюша, ты самый первый человечек, который встретил меня, да и многих из нас на этом форуме.  Ты проводник наш, из яичек, в циплята. Спасибо тебе родная, ты наша Курочка С днем рождения!

----------


## Я&нина

провела в начальной школе праздник "Чудо-дерево", по Чуковскому фотки и описание здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136237&page=2

----------

окси 777 (12.06.2018)

----------


## Люсьен2011

> всё, что связано с едой, пусть останется за столом


В качестве гостьи,я была дважды жертвой  конкурсов связаных с едой. На свадьбе была эстафета: одеть малыша затем накормить йогуртом и напоить соком. Я была в роли малыша, тошнотики были наградой до конца вечера.А на юбилее под музыку танцевали вокруг стаканчиков. Музыка выключается кто успел взять стаканчик ему 30 гр наливают, а кому не достался выбывает. Закончилось всё тем же. Так что не стоит гостям праздник портить,мы ведь не знаем какой будет реакция их организма.  Может это надо было в другой теме написать:Конкурсы которые не следует проводить.

----------


## Дирина

> гтовила День Милиции и прочитала сказку про репку,написанную МаЛеной.Понравилась безумно!!!я ее немного переделала и добавила нарезки.Вот что получилось.
> 
> сказка о том,как Дед Вован Репку сажал.
> Жил-был следователь Дедушкин Владимир,для своих прсто Дед Вован.Ваши апплодисменты нашему герою!
> (выходит Дед под песню"Вова-чума")
> Узнал он,что в огороде его ничего не растет,чахнет и вянет,потому что все культуры держит в страхе местный авторитет Репка.Вызвал Дед Репку себе в кабинет
> (подношу микрофон к Деду и звучит:"А теперь горбатый,я сказал горбатый")
> Ну что ж ,встречаем Репку!
> (выходит Репка под "как известно мы народ горячий"из м/ф"бременские музыканты")
> ...


Можно нарезочку irina-dyadik@mail.ru

----------

Светик Шарфо (19.01.2018)

----------


## Дирина

> показал слайд - шоу.


подскажите какой программой пользовались??? Презентация майкрософт???

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*Дирина*, 
PowerPoint...

----------


## Dimona

Танюша, ты самый первый человечек, который встретил меня, да и многих из нас на этом форуме.  Ты проводник наш, из яичек, в циплята. Спасибо тебе родная, ты наша Курочка С днем рождения!

----------

